# ***May Blossoms Due Dates Join Here**47 Babies Born!***



## meow951

I couldn't find any threads for May due dates so thought i would start one!

Got my BFP today and i am due the 2nd May, a year to the day we lost our angel! I expect other people will be getting BFP's so thought we could all group together here!

If you want to give me your due dates then i can make us a list! Also we need a name for our group so answers on a postcard please! :flower:

Happy and healthy 9 months everyone:dust:

*Late April Dates*
:pink:27th- BrandiCanucks:pink: Anberlin born 4th May at 41 weeks 7:15am 8lbs 10z 21 inches long
:blue:28th- Meow951:blue: Joshua William Jones born 5th May at 41 weeks 11:50 am 7lbs 8oz
:blue:30th- new_to_ttc:blue: George 12th May 8lb 3oz 54cm long​
*May Dates*
*1st*
koco
:blue:blutea:blue:
:yellow:bubblicous:yellow:
:baby:TamarainSC:baby: TWINS!
:blue:hjh_1987:blue: Charlie James born 1 week early
:pink::pink:heyyady:pink::pink: TWINS!
Born by C-Section 10/4/11 Rochelle Lorianne 4lbs at 11:55am and Charlotte Marie 4lbs 8oz at 11:56am
:pink:msq:pink:

*2nd*
Ithaka
:pink:Asmahan:pink:
:angel:moochacha :angel:
:pink:mummy3:pink: Eilidh Born at 3am 10th March 3lbs 12oz at 32 weeks 4 days
:yellow:Tonnilou:yellow:
:pink:Wudluvanuva1:pink: Livvi Louise 12th May 10.42am 9lbs

*3rd*
:blue:Steph63:blue:
thetrigger
hommer
larry
:yellow:JJay:yellow: turned :pink: Rosie Mae 20th May 1.11am 8lb 8oz at 42w 1d

*4th*
wantbaby2
:blue:Mummymac:blue:
franm101

*5th*
:blue:lisaf:blue: Daniel Logan born 4:04pm 9lbs 15oz 22 inches long
:pink:fiveoyea:pink:
ProudMary83
:angel:xxvcxx:angel:
:angel:mas:angel:
:blue:rwllgoodchild:blue: Luke Peter Smith 11th May 03:09am 7lbs 3oz
:yellow:Wiggler:yellow: Yellow bump turned :pink: Bethany 1st May 12.19pm 7lbs 8oz
MickieC :blue: Kai May 1st 8lbs
:pink:MissMandieMitz:pink:

*6th*
:yellow:Hoppersgirl:yellow: turned :pink: Agatha May 6th May 8lb 4oz 50cm long
capricorn1
:blue:Soph22:blue: Travis Connor 27th April by Emergency C-Section 9:40pm 6lbs 11oz
:pink:xtinydancerx:pink:
:pink:MilosMommy7:pink: Ava Lou 29th April 9:35am 6lbs 11 oz 19.5 inches long
:blue:natalie7:blue:
:blue:24/7:blue: Samuel born 13th May 4:34am 7lbs 8 oz
:pink:Beabybear1985:pink:

*7th*
Julz1984
:blue:Crissie:blue:
:blue:bcage:blue:
:pink:Macmad:pink: Millicent Sophia 33 weeks 5 days at 12.44pm weighing 1.74kg
:blue:Inge:blue: Leo 26th April 38 weeks 3 days 3.27kg
:blue:mum2beee:blue: 14th May at 41 weeks 9lb 7oz

*8th*
:pink:zeezee:pink:
:angel:Chaos:angel:
Jess&Jay
mummymac01

*9th*
:pink:Canadianmom4:pink: Ryleigh Heather 26th April 12:24am 7lbs 11oz 20.5 inches long
:pink:BlessedTwice:pink: April 20th 3 weeks early
jw133
:angel::blue:MayBaby2011:blue::angel:
:blue:BizyBee:blue: Luke Gregory 17th May 8:28am 7lbs 13oz
:blue:SPN1304:blue:

*10th*
bethsbooboo
:angel:GreatfulMummy:angel:
Merry
:pink:daisy118:pink:
:pink:CLAIREWORTH:pink:

*11th*
:angel:beckyfletcher:angel:
:angel:pinkylisa28:angel:
:angel:libbymarks198:angel:
Pandabear
MiniMiner
AshleeCakes
:blue:BostonMommy:blue:
:pink:CJA:pink:

*12th*
pleasebeaboy
Onelildream

*13th*
:yellow:Rmar:yellow: bump turned :pink: Carmen Theresa 8th May 2:07pm at 39w 2d 7lbs 5oz
:angel:stay.positive:angel:
WannaBPG
:blue:becstar4:blue: Noah 9th May 39w 4d 7lb 14oz
:yellow:MamaJo:yellow:
Flick
chuck
xdaniellex
plumsugar

*14th*
strawberry80
:blue:xlivix:blue:

*15th*
:yellow:Lover:yellow: bump turned :blue: Leo born 6th May 8lbs 6oz
:pink:LittlePeople:pink:
:angel:mommyandbump:angel:
haylzpompey
:pink:Clarikins:pink: Erin Angela Taylor 12th May 03:25am 7lb 13oz 52cm long

*16th*
:pink:thepurlqueen:pink:
Doreshia
:pink:yeahbetty:pink:
Anne191
Kountrysk8ter
:yellow:Cupcake_Queen:yellow:
:blue:Kellyx:blue:

*17th*
:angel:ttcfurever:angel:
marie87
tripletmom92
NickyNackyNoo

*18th*
:angel:Duffy:angel:
:yellow:ticktock:yellow: turned :blue: Lawson Luke 12th May 5lb 13oz
:pink:twinmummy06:pink: Kiani Alaina 10th May 3520g 49cms long at 38w 6d
Lucky777 :blue: Pierre Aiden 17th May 5:40pm 3.87kg
Catmouse
:blue:SteffyRae:blue:
:pink:molly85:pink: Abby born at 39w 1d 12th May 4.37pm 5lb 10oz
:blue:Mummy2B21:blue:

*19th*
SarahSausage
USAF_WIFE:blue: Braiden May 16th 8:09am 7lbs 20 inches long 
Charl

*20th*
alc316
Sevenladybugs :blue: Ben induced due to PPROM at 34 weeks weighing 4lbs 6oz
kadey
scottishvixen
lovepink
Tawny_Renea
caydensmom
alc316
Angel3000 :blue: Harrison 27th May 3:15am 8lbs 4 1/2oz 

*21st*
Tracy81
Lotsolainsy

*22nd*
MrsPoodle
sarah54
:blue:Linda3618:blue:
:pink:Szaffi:pink:

*23rd*
LoveChild
:blue:luckyme225:blue: Liam 4:42am 6lbs 3oz 18 1/2 inches long
Luvmysunshine
tinks28
BeckyD
meowmeow
:yellow:span:yellow: turned :pink: Megan Ruth 18th May 3.51am 8lb 9oz
:yellow:MrsPerrier:yellow:
:blue:5ara:blue:

*24th*
Sparklypants
:blue:cheree89:blue: Cian Edward 12:48AM 17th March 4lbs 2oz at 30 weeks 4 days
BabyMama2010
Gemma Lou :pink: Emily-May 6th May by C-Section 5lb 15oz
:blue:wild2011:blue:
loz27
XJessicaX

*25th*
:blue:KimE:blue: Oliver John 18th May 6lb 13oz
emsy
HanD
teeny-j
Deck
pinkclaire
Hope83 :blue: Liam 6th May at 37w 2d
:blue:miss_kitty:blue: Brandon 7th June 9 days overdue 7lbs
:blue:babeygalnina:blue: Ben Ziggy born 35 weeks 1 day 30th April 5lbs 4oz
:blue:Sunday_girl:blue:

*26th*
:blue:hopefulmama:blue: 11:49 am 8lb 12oz
MimiGreen
SpecialK
:pink::pink:Ele:pink::pink:
:blue:peanut08:blue: Freddie 21st April 5 weeks early

*27th*
:angel:stardust22:angel:
mumov3​FierceAngel
sammiesmile
Curlybug
Jadzia
:blue:zippy4:blue:
K8R78
:pink:LockandKey:pink:

*28th*
mrsiggy
:blue:charlotteb24:blue:
:blue:tessica123:blue:

*29th*
:pink:MimiUK:pink: 17th May 6lbs 1oz

*30th*
:pink:jmiller:pink: Kaylee Elizabeth Miller 31 weeks 4 days 29th March 3lbs 5ozs
malunet
:pink:callyd:pink:

*31st*
:pink:xshell79:pink: Megan Louise McKenna 13th May 10:41pm 6lb 1oz
:angel:sequeena:angel:​
https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2787/8025844970f6a8am3.jpg
Copy link to add banner and remove both * in front of URL and IMG
[*URL=https://www.BannerFans.com][*IMG]https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2787/8025844970f6a8am3.jpg[/IMG][/URL]​


----------



## shell87

Cant believe there is a May thread already!!!

CONGRATULATIONS to all xx


----------



## Gemie

May already! wow :)

May blossoms??


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

WOW :O may already arghhh!!! Wish you all the best..:flow:....mmm trying to think what they called the may babies this year :dohh:


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats to everyone who will (and is) due in May! Wishing you all a happy healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Tryingfora4th

Oh I got my BFP yesterday but I'm due 24/04/11 thanks for a 23 (ish) day cycle!


----------



## Twinminator

Sorry to post another reply when I'm not actually a May Blossom Mummy or whatever it's called, but I'm just so thrilled at seeing this thread start! :flower:
Congratulations in advance to all the May Mums joining this thread :happydance:
It also makes me realise that March Mummies like myself are the "oldest" first tri mummies left...........!!! xxxx


----------



## chelseaharvey

Wow may thread already


----------



## meow951

I know the time goes so fast! I was in November Sparklers and they're already in 3rd tri! I hate the first few weeks though, it goes so slow.


----------



## lolpants

Wow Congrats!! Im a Nov sparkler - hope u have a sticky bean this time hun
How about May Bee Babies? You could have lil bees as your signature pics?

Hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months!

Lol xx


----------



## meow951

I like all these name suggestions!

Will have to do a poll or something when we get more people in.

I feel very lonely on my own lol


----------



## Gemie

Aww you won't be alone for long hun :)


----------



## moomoo

Wow!!! May babes already!!!!!!

"may"bee babies :)


----------



## Tanikit

Meow you got an early BFP - nice! The others should be following you very soon though.


----------



## meow951

It is quite early,

Feel a bit stupid as it could be a chemical and i got all caught up in it and made this now :wacko:

Ah well.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh sweeite you should be excited though, i know its scary after a loss, i said i wouldnt announce on here or anything till past 12 weeks, but no i blabbed to everyone work, bnb everyone........we're excited :) x


----------



## meow951

I said that last time and by about 7 weeks everyone knew!

Only my mum,dad,sister and 2 friends know. And of course OH. I think i'm going to try and keep it under wraps as long as possible.


----------



## mommyo2girls

:happydance:WOW May already!!! Congrats to you and all who will be joining you! I really like the May Blossoms! Welcome to the first Trimester!!:hugs:


----------



## mommyo2girls

Here is the perfect place to announce after a loss or anytime. This site you get a lot of support. I am expecting after a loss. My parents and spouse and BNB know and a couple close friends. :) I wish you good luck! Very extra sticky baby dust to you too!!!:dust:


----------



## ummar

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## anna matronic

Bloody hell May babies already :D Congratulations Meow, great to see you with a bfp and loads and loads of :dust: blowing your way.

It is scary I commented on the November Sparklers thread earlier "OMG May babies thread already lol" We are still the newbies in thrid tri and still some in second.

First few weeks deffo do drag, but I promise it will fly by, I can't believe I only have 12 weeks left.

A very H&H 9 months to all of you :flower::flower::flower::flower:

Meant to suggest some names too:

Maybugs
Maypoles (like fetal pole lol)
Mayflowers

They are a bit rubbish sorry x x x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I love the name May Blossoms. :) It really brings out the spring flowers of May. :D 

Congrats to the May Mommies out there!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

If im pregnant this cycle i would be due exactly the same time as you meow!! :)
Im 9dpo tomorrow and im going to test but i think i should wait lol im quite excited lol  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My pregnancy wheel and some websites tell me my due date is May 2, 2011, but other sites tell me April 29, 2011. I got my BFP's yesterday, and a positive on a digital today..it almost seem a little early for a BFP with a May due date. Either way, I suppose I''ll join both due date clubs until a due date is confirmed.

By the way, I noticed your location was Cornwall..is that Ontario?


----------



## meow951

xMissxZoiex said:


> If im pregnant this cycle i would be due exactly the same time as you meow!! :)
> Im 9dpo tomorrow and im going to test but i think i should wait lol im quite excited lol  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

It's so tempting to test lol. The only reason i did at 9 DPO was because i was meant to be going out drinking last night and i knew that i was preggers lol. Good luck x


----------



## meow951

BrandiCanucks said:


> My pregnancy wheel and some websites tell me my due date is May 2, 2011, but other sites tell me April 29, 2011. I got my BFP's yesterday, and a positive on a digital today..it almost seem a little early for a BFP with a May due date. Either way, I suppose I''ll join both due date clubs until a due date is confirmed.
> 
> By the way, I noticed your location was Cornwall..is that Ontario?

No Cornwall, England lol

It is possible to get an early BFP, mine is! If you want to i can put you down for the 2nd until you get confirmation. Just let me know :flower:


----------



## meow951

anna matronic said:


> Bloody hell May babies already :D Congratulations Meow, great to see you with a bfp and loads and loads of :dust: blowing your way.
> 
> It is scary I commented on the November Sparklers thread earlier "OMG May babies thread already lol" We are still the newbies in thrid tri and still some in second.
> 
> First few weeks deffo do drag, but I promise it will fly by, I can't believe I only have 12 weeks left.
> 
> A very H&H 9 months to all of you :flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> Meant to suggest some names too:
> 
> Maybugs
> Maypoles (like fetal pole lol)
> Mayflowers
> 
> They are a bit rubbish sorry x x x

No they're good names! The further on you get the quicker it goes! I only got to 12 weeks but once i hit about 8/9 weeks it seemed to speed up. Shouldn't have tested so early :dohh: Makes it even longer!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

meow951 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> My pregnancy wheel and some websites tell me my due date is May 2, 2011, but other sites tell me April 29, 2011. I got my BFP's yesterday, and a positive on a digital today..it almost seem a little early for a BFP with a May due date. Either way, I suppose I''ll join both due date clubs until a due date is confirmed.
> 
> By the way, I noticed your location was Cornwall..is that Ontario?
> 
> No Cornwall, England lol
> 
> It is possible to get an early BFP, mine is! If you want to i can put you down for the 2nd until you get confirmation. Just let me know :flower:Click to expand...


I figured as much after I had posted, lol. Seeing all the locations started to give me the idea that this is a mainly UK website..I'm Canadian, so...

Putting me down for May 2nd would be wonderful. With my luck, that probably will end up being my due date. I'll just stay in both clubs though, because I've never made it to my due date. My daughter was 2 days early and my son was 12 days early.


----------



## meow951

Yeah it is mainly a uk site but you see a lot of USA/Canada girls too!

I've put you down for the 2nd x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I forgot to test this morning!!!! im holding my pee to test with a IC lol

I will let you know th result when ive tested :)
Meow, what test did you use? x


----------



## ducky1502

Wow congrats to all the new may mummies that have and will be joining soon :) 

I LOVE December Dreamers and couldn't live without all the lovely ladies in there.

Enjoy your pregnancy, trust me it absolutely FLIES by :flower:


----------



## meow951

xMissxZoiex said:


> I forgot to test this morning!!!! im holding my pee to test with a IC lol
> 
> I will let you know th result when ive tested :)
> Meow, what test did you use? x

I used an asda one but the line came up then disappeared. So i used a superdrug and a FRER in the afternoon and got two definate lines on them. I did another Asda one this morning and the line stayed and was darker.

I find the FRER are brilliant for me


----------



## xMissxZoiex

meow951 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to test this morning!!!! im holding my pee to test with a IC lol
> 
> I will let you know th result when ive tested :)
> Meow, what test did you use? x
> 
> I used an asda one but the line came up then disappeared. So i used a superdrug and a FRER in the afternoon and got two definate lines on them. I did another Asda one this morning and the line stayed and was darker.
> 
> I find the FRER are brilliant for meClick to expand...

I have 3 FRERS in my draw, but i think im going to use all my other tests up first lol ive got 2 tesco 1 boots +/- & 4 ICs left. I would love to see a lovely line when i get to the FRERs

On my boots test that i did today there was a line on that but once the pee had gone all the way up the test it was gone..

Im going to do a IC with FMU and probibly a tesco one lol...

Anyways lets talk symptoms, have you got many/any? xxx


----------



## meow951

Oh i hate Tesco ones. I always get evaps on them so i have branded them as evil!

I love FRER too, they always look so nice haha

I've got quite a few which i'm really surprised at as i'm so early! In my other pregnancy i had none and was shocked at getting a BFP

So far i've got constipation (TMI lol), burping quite a lot, cramps and niggly things going on in there, itchy and stabby boobs and really tired. And i've been feeling a little bit sick and headachey too.

I'm hoping that all the symptoms and the decent lines will mean that i won't have a chemical. I did think maybe there is more than 1 in there haha

You got any symptoms?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

meow951 said:


> Oh i hate Tesco ones. I always get evaps on them so i have branded them as evil!
> 
> I love FRER too, they always look so nice haha
> 
> I've got quite a few which i'm really surprised at as i'm so early! In my other pregnancy i had none and was shocked at getting a BFP
> 
> So far i've got constipation (TMI lol), burping quite a lot, cramps and niggly things going on in there, itchy and stabby boobs and really tired. And i've been feeling a little bit sick and headachey too.
> 
> I'm hoping that all the symptoms and the decent lines will mean that i won't have a chemical. I did think maybe there is more than 1 in there haha
> 
> You got any symptoms?

Tesco HPTs are evil :haha:

My boobs have been achy since 3/4dpo my nipples are now so very very sensitive, when i roll over at night i will get woken up in pain lol. My fingers have swollen a tiny bit but only at night :shrug: headache and very very very mild nausea.

thats about it.

When are you going to test again? xx


----------



## meow951

Symptoms sound hopeful!

I'm testing every other day ish until AF is due which is Sunday lol. I'm so paranoid after my mmc! In my eyes if they get darker and i've got symptoms then it shouldn't be a chemical. Plus i've got leftover tests so i may as well use them. I'll prob do a superdrug one tomorrow.


----------



## Lolla

Congratulations! Come on all you May newbies xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

meow951 said:


> Symptoms sound hopeful!
> 
> I'm testing every other day ish until AF is due which is Sunday lol. I'm so paranoid after my mmc! In my eyes if they get darker and i've got symptoms then it shouldn't be a chemical. Plus i've got leftover tests so i may as well use them. I'll prob do a superdrug one tomorrow.

Thats what im worried about i had a chemical and a MC at 7weeks in decemeber last year in im worried about that but i dont want to think about the same thing happening again if i am pregnant!.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## majm1241

Wow! I am a November Sparkler too! I can't believe a May Thread is here already! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Wow just an April sweet pea dropping in to say :hi: and congratulations xx


----------



## bernina

Congrats to all the new May Mommies!!! So very happy for you all. Very happy and healthy 9 mos to everyone. Seems like just yesterday I was joining the April thread!!

:flower:


----------



## Ithaka

Another May Mama to be right here! :happydance:

I'm also due May 2nd and I am so happy that I am close to bouncing off the walls. LOL.

I'm Joss, 22 in December, my partner is Bernadette "Bernie". I am pregnant with our first child via IUI with an unknown donor.

(If you wanna read more about me, here's my into thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/introduce-yourself/395520-another-newbie.html)

Congrats to all the other preggos. :D I'm so excited to share this pregnancy with you all!


----------



## meow951

Yay another May Mummy! I'm popping over to your thread now. I've put you on for May the 2nd too!


----------



## Ithaka

Yay! Thanks a heap for that. I can't wait until we get more May Mummies popping in. So exciting.


----------



## meow951

Me neither, there's a few tumbleweeds at the minute.

It is early though, we're only 3 weeks pregnant lol

Have you got any symptoms yet?


----------



## Ithaka

Hahaha, very true. Give it a few weeks and I'm sure the board will be hopping with May Mamas! :D

Nothing too significant, no. I feel a bit "off", if that makes sense. I can't wait to actually have proper symptons, I just want to "feel" pregnant. LOL. I'm sure I'll regret saying that eventually.

Yourself?


----------



## moochacha

Well here I am again only a few weeks after a D&C. I swore to myself I wouldn't tell anyone I was pregnant until way past the 12th week ha that lasted a second because I was sending picture messages of my pee stick seconds after taking it to all my best friends and emailing it to all my bnb girls. I've already told everyone one facebook as well... :blush: I can't help it haha!

I'm due 2nd of May! I'm putting my vote for May May Blossoms (I adore it) :cloud9:. I'm not sold on May-bee baby only because this will be my 3rd pregnancy this year and I really want all of us to have super sticky beans, so no maybe about it! hehe :hugs: It's a cute suggestion though! :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Here's my test :happydance: sorry its so big I don't know how to resize it! This is at 9DPO FMU it came up instantly. The darkest lines I've seen all year and I've already started having MS woohoo! I took this picture only seconds after taking the test, the test is still doing it's thing! lol The lines are so dark they're still there now.

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/SuperMoochacha/photobfp.jpg


----------



## meow951

Ithaka said:


> Hahaha, very true. Give it a few weeks and I'm sure the board will be hopping with May Mamas! :D
> 
> Nothing too significant, no. I feel a bit "off", if that makes sense. I can't wait to actually have proper symptons, I just want to "feel" pregnant. LOL. I'm sure I'll regret saying that eventually.
> 
> Yourself?

I've got quite a few, last time i had none and was so surprised that i got a BFP.

So far been feeling off, bloating, constipation, itchy and stabby pain in my boobs, tired and moody lol.


----------



## meow951

moochacha said:


> Well here I am again only a few weeks after a D&C. I swore to myself I wouldn't tell anyone I was pregnant until way past the 12th week ha that lasted a second because I was sending picture messaged of my pee stick seconds after taking it to all my best friends. I've already told everyone one facebook as well... :blush: I can't help it haha!
> 
> I'm due 2nd of May! I'm putting my vote for May May Blossoms (I adore it) :cloud9:. I'm not sold on May-bee baby only because this will be my 3rd pregnancy this year and I really want all of us to have super sticky beans, so not maybe about it! hehe :hugs: It's a cute suggestion though!

Haha, i told everyone last time too, but i'm feeling a bit protective this time so only a few select family know!

I really like the name may blossoms too. May bee babies i don't like just because it makes me think of mc but it's a nice name otherwise!

Wow your test is very dark for 9 DPO, i got mine then aswell! Hopefully that means we will have very sticky babies! I'll put you down for May 2nd as well.


----------



## moochacha

Thank you meow :hugs: I know what you mean about being protective, I've had 2MC's this year. I'm seeing a FS about it and I have to take a few things and get early scans but I'm feeling much more positive. 

We're due on the same day! :happydance:


----------



## meow951

I know! May the 2nd will be a year to the day i lost bubs :shock:

Did you have a feeling before about your other pregnancies? I knew that i would lose bubs but at the minute i have a good feeling about this one.

I did another test this morning to see if it's gone darker as i'm a bit worried about a chemical, even though i've got lots of symptoms and i was darker! It makes me feel better anyway lol


----------



## moochacha

meow951 said:


> I know! May the 2nd will be a year to the day i lost bubs :shock:
> 
> Did you have a feeling before about your other pregnancies? I knew that i would lose bubs but at the minute i have a good feeling about this one.
> 
> I did another test this morning to see if it's gone darker as i'm a bit worried about a chemical, even though i've got lots of symptoms and i was darker! It makes me feel better anyway lol

You know its really strange, I did know I was going to loss the other two pregnancies this year. But this pregnancy I have a really good feeling about, I haven't ever got such a strong positive before and I've already got M/S. Which is something I didn't get with the others.


----------



## moochacha

Congrats for a darker test! :happydance:


----------



## Ithaka

moochacha said:


> Here's my test :happydance: sorry its so big I don't know how to resize it! This is at 9DPO FMU it came up instantly. The darkest lines I've seen all year and I've already started having MS woohoo! I took this picture only seconds after taking the test, the test is still doing it's thing! lol The lines are so dark they're still there now.
> 
> https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/SuperMoochacha/photobfp.jpg


CONGRATS! So glad to have you here! :hugs:
I'm Joss!

Wow, MS already? I love the little hearts in your siggie.

Ayyy. I just realised you're an Aussie too! I'm in Brisbane! :D


----------



## Ithaka

meow951 said:


> I know! May the 2nd will be a year to the day i lost bubs :shock:
> 
> Did you have a feeling before about your other pregnancies? I knew that i would lose bubs but at the minute i have a good feeling about this one.
> 
> I did another test this morning to see if it's gone darker as i'm a bit worried about a chemical, even though i've got lots of symptoms and i was darker! It makes me feel better anyway lol


Congrats on the darker test!!!! :hugs:'
I'm planning on testing again tomorrow.


----------



## cosmotbear

Congrats ladies! May blossoms is very cute, I like Maybugs too (we get lots of them down here).... Happy and healthy 9 months to all and lots of sticky dust xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I also put my vote in for May blossoms so cute!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Could you ladies take a little look at this mornings test?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...d-urine-faint-line-update-10dpo-page-3-a.html

Thanks ladies! :) xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see something very faint in both pictures.

Congrats! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I'm not sure hun if i can see anything, maybe test again in morning :) x


----------



## Tasha360

wow a may thread already.im the op of the april sweet peas. congrats to you all xxx


----------



## 2016

Congrats May ladies!!!!!! It's so exciting when a new monthly thread starts! :yipee:
My birthday is in May and I can tell you from experience it's the BEST month to be born in! :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im having a bad day today now im feeling down! like im just kidding myself that i might acctually be pregnant this time! Alot of people cant see anything on the tests, im not sure if i can anymore either lol


----------



## moochacha

2016 said:


> My birthday is in May and I can tell you from experience it's the BEST month to be born in! :thumbup:

Hahaha! Love it! It's going to be the best month EVER!!!!!! :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## moochacha

xMissxZoiex said:


> Im having a bad day today now im feeling down! like im just kidding myself that i might acctually be pregnant this time! Alot of people cant see anything on the tests, im not sure if i can anymore either lol

Hun only test every two days because the hormones double every two days, If it was super light wait a few days and test again. I know how hard that is because I'm a poas addict!


----------



## meow951

Me too haha!

I bought two more asda ones today as AF is due in the next couple of days and just want to make sure lol I'm a bit nervous.

I did say that was it though, no more!


----------



## moochacha

Hehe same, I have like a pack of 25 IC tests and I got 3 first response yesterday but I'm not going to test today! I'm going to wait a few days because my IC's are 10miu and I'm not sure what First response is but I don't want to see a negative!


----------



## moochacha

They're so expensive!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

moochacha i dont know if i can go a day without testing :haha:
But your right they are expensive lol, i did test today with my FRER. Tell me what you think?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...t-line-updates-10dpo-pg-3-11dpo-pg-6-a-6.html

xxxxxxxx


----------



## meow951

I know, thats wahy i've bought cheapo asda tests, only £3.60 or something :thumbup:

I did one on Wednesday and the line was barely there, did one this morning and nice proper pink line :happydance:

Once Sundays out of the way i'll feel much better i think.

Hows everyone else feeling?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay for nice pink lines lol!!! :D

I want nice pink lines tooo lol && I want a ticker  xxxxx


----------



## meow951

I know this is probably not helpful, but it WILL happen! It's just the waiting that is annoying!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yehh i know ive kinda come to terms with that but it been 2 and a half years now and im starting to get really impatient now lol.


----------



## meow951

I didn't know it was 2 and a half years. That's a horribly long time. I don't know how you do it, i would have given up and had a tantrum by now! It is not fair at all.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

meow951 said:


> I didn't know it was 2 and a half years. That's a horribly long time. I don't know how you do it, i would have given up and had a tantrum by now! It is not fair at all.

There has been many many tantrums believe me lol and i have many many time what AF has got me that i have said right thats i cant do this anymore, i cant take the heart ache but when AF is gone and i can see clearly again i cant bare the thought of my future with out children of our own. And ive always planned to have at least 5 children lol.

But i have to keep going but i tell you my patients is really wearing thin lol
xxxxxx


----------



## moochacha

xMissxZoiex said:


> meow951 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't know it was 2 and a half years. That's a horribly long time. I don't know how you do it, i would have given up and had a tantrum by now! It is not fair at all.
> 
> There has been many many tantrums believe me lol and i have many many time what AF has got me that i have said right thats i cant do this anymore, i cant take the heart ache but when AF is gone and i can see clearly again i cant bare the thought of my future with out children of our own. And ive always planned to have at least 5 children lol.
> 
> But i have to keep going but i tell you my patients is really wearing thin lol
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

Hun are you seeing a FS?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Am I crazy?

So, 11 dpo I took a digital with FMU. It took 3 minutes but both the PREGNANT and 1-2 came up at the same time, at the 3 minute mark. I took another at 12 dpo at 5:30pm (so imagine how much urine I'd expelled by then!) and the PREGNANT popped up after only 1 minute, followed by the 1-2 at the 3 minute mark.

This is a good sign, right? That the PREGNANT came up sooner?

Am I crazy for wanting to go buy another digital today to pee on and see how quickly my Pregnant shows up? I also really want to see 2-3 rather than 1-2. I'm 14 dpo, AF was due yesterday and she's ON VACATION!! She can stay there too, at least until May.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

moochacha said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meow951 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't know it was 2 and a half years. That's a horribly long time. I don't know how you do it, i would have given up and had a tantrum by now! It is not fair at all.
> 
> There has been many many tantrums believe me lol and i have many many time what AF has got me that i have said right thats i cant do this anymore, i cant take the heart ache but when AF is gone and i can see clearly again i cant bare the thought of my future with out children of our own. And ive always planned to have at least 5 children lol.
> 
> But i have to keep going but i tell you my patients is really wearing thin lol
> xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hun are you seeing a FS?Click to expand...

Yeh we have already done all the tests, theres nothing wrong with me im perfectly healthy from a fertility prespective but my DF has low sperm mobility but his quantity is average.
So before we go straight in for the artificial insemination thingy we decided to try the natural root with vits and supplements, I read alot of studies that have been undertaken at universitys across the world and found some promising information about things that can help inprove sperm mobility.
As you can see in my siggy my DF is on alot of pills bless him lol and he bought me a CBFM to make sure we get my ovulation exactly.
There was one poticular study that sticks into my mind more than others and that was from a uni in Italy on Selenium, and i men with high sperm mobility there was high levels of selenium in the blood and men with low selenium had lower sperm mobility
so he has been on all of that lol
And this is about the only month we've bd the 5days leading up to Ovulation and i got a strong ovulation and positive OPK

But fingers crossed all this has worked! :)
xxxxx


----------



## meow951

BrandiCanucks said:


> Am I crazy?
> 
> So, 11 dpo I took a digital with FMU. It took 3 minutes but both the PREGNANT and 1-2 came up at the same time, at the 3 minute mark. I took another at 12 dpo at 5:30pm (so imagine how much urine I'd expelled by then!) and the PREGNANT popped up after only 1 minute, followed by the 1-2 at the 3 minute mark.
> 
> This is a good sign, right? That the PREGNANT came up sooner?
> 
> Am I crazy for wanting to go buy another digital today to pee on and see how quickly my Pregnant shows up? I also really want to see 2-3 rather than 1-2. I'm 14 dpo, AF was due yesterday and she's ON VACATION!! She can stay there too, at least until May.

I think you are a little crazy :haha:

The digital aren't that accurate and if you look up hcg levels for each week of pregnancy you can see how much scope there is. Then if you're at the lower end it might not come up with the correct dates but your pregnancy is perfectly healthy IYKWIM?

I'm getting nervous as AF is due on Sunday.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

meow you will be fine! :) you are 1,000,000,000% pregnant and staying that way! :D xxx


----------



## meow951

Morning everyone!

I reckon we will start getting some more may mummies now. People who don't test and find out at 9 DPO :haha:

And TMI but i am no longer constipated :happydance: (but for how long!!!)

How's everyone else?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im kind of on a downer today :/ i was hoping for a lovely line this morning i really wanted to come here and say meow put me down for my due date but no lovely line :( i think if i was pregnant it would be showing a reasonable line they everyone can see... i think im defeted this cycle :(

&& i feel like ive got Nausea but i dont know if thats because i havnt had my breakfast yet...


----------



## meow951

Oh i'm sorry, what a bummer :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

meow951 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Am I crazy?
> 
> So, 11 dpo I took a digital with FMU. It took 3 minutes but both the PREGNANT and 1-2 came up at the same time, at the 3 minute mark. I took another at 12 dpo at 5:30pm (so imagine how much urine I'd expelled by then!) and the PREGNANT popped up after only 1 minute, followed by the 1-2 at the 3 minute mark.
> 
> This is a good sign, right? That the PREGNANT came up sooner?
> 
> Am I crazy for wanting to go buy another digital today to pee on and see how quickly my Pregnant shows up? I also really want to see 2-3 rather than 1-2. I'm 14 dpo, AF was due yesterday and she's ON VACATION!! She can stay there too, at least until May.
> 
> I think you are a little crazy :haha:
> 
> The digital aren't that accurate and if you look up hcg levels for each week of pregnancy you can see how much scope there is. Then if you're at the lower end it might not come up with the correct dates but your pregnancy is perfectly healthy IYKWIM?
> 
> I'm getting nervous as AF is due on Sunday.Click to expand...

AF won't show for you. Besides, I think I'm going to need a bump or DDB. I caved and peed on another digital yesterday, was pleased when it said pregnant, not so pleased when it said 1-2. Grrr. I want to see 2-3. Then again, I did only ovulate two weeks ago yesterday.

But AF is now officially two days late. Hopefully she stays 37-40 weeks late..and beyond, but I've never had much luck with her absence. With my daughter (breast and supplemented), AF returned at 6 weeks and with my son (breast for 17 months), she returned at 8 weeks.


----------



## meow951

I'm glad that i'm too tight to buy a digi because i think it would drive me up the wall too!

I know i need to stop worrying but it's hard lol

I'm back at work tomorrow after a week off and i really don't want to as i HATE HATE my job :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, I understand. I'm a full-time student right now, attending Monday to Thursday, and the fatigue really kicked in the other day when I fell asleep in class for 45 minutes. Thank goodness we were watching a movie and not taking notes.


----------



## mummy3

Couldn't find this thread last night, but please can I join now?:flower:

I'm due may 1st with my 4th:cloud9:

Off to read all 9 pages:coffee:


----------



## mummy3

Zoie, you are so strong:hugs: 
Have you tried zinc for your OH thats meant to help sperm too!

Ladies I did a target test on thurs then a digi on sat, no idea when af due as were a bit wacky (I'm still bfing). 

Symptoms: Big time nausea, heartburn, fatigue, hiccups, blocked nose, little bit grumpy:haha: and very bloated, I cant breathe it in either :shock: 

I'm off out with the MIL this pm and I really want to keep this a secret:dohh: I figured you show earlier by number 4 but jeez :rofl:

What sex does/dont mind does everyone want? I think we are getting twins (my last pregnancy was a twin pregnancy but we lost one at 6 weeks) anyone else think multiples?:happydance:


----------



## meow951

mummy3 said:


> Zoie, you are so strong:hugs:
> Have you tried zinc for your OH thats meant to help sperm too!
> 
> Ladies I did a target test on thurs then a digi on sat, no idea when af due as were a bit wacky (I'm still bfing).
> 
> Symptoms: Big time nausea, heartburn, fatigue, hiccups, blocked nose, little bit grumpy:haha: and very bloated, I cant breathe it in either :shock:
> 
> I'm off out with the MIL this pm and I really want to keep this a secret:dohh: I figured you show earlier by number 4 but jeez :rofl:
> 
> What sex does/dont mind does everyone want? I think we are getting twins (my last pregnancy was a twin pregnancy but we lost one at 6 weeks) anyone else think multiples?:happydance:

Congratulations!!!

I don't mind what sex baby is. Before i always wanted a girl but since havng my mc i don't care as long as it's healthy and happy!

I joked to OH about having twins as i got a really good line at 9 DPO, i'd be scared of having twins as my first. 

Im ridiculously bloated as well, i look 5 months already!

I'll put you down for the 1st then :thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG baby brain must be kicking in already.. I looked for may babies thread.. looked and looked - I really did - couldnt see one and started one :( And here it is 9 pages long and standing out lolol

Well I had a faint BFP on Friday (13dpo) and a proper :bfp: today (15dpo) soo.. please can I join all you May mummies... my due date is 1st May 2011!!!! Another May baby for me my son was born 3rd May :)

Congratulations to all the new due in May mummies xxxx


----------



## mummy3

Meow that does sound like twins! When I got pregnant with the twins I got my bfp really early too at 8dpo:flower: 
I think we want a boy so have 2 of each, but really don't mind, twins would be awesome though:happydance:

I have my maternity jeans on now, sooooooo comfy :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

new_to_ttc said:


> OMG baby brain must be kicking in already.. I looked for may babies thread.. looked and looked - I really did - couldnt see one and started one :( And here it is 9 pages long and standing out lolol
> 
> Well I had a faint BFP on Friday (13dpo) and a proper :bfp: today (15dpo) soo.. please can I join all you May mummies... my due date is 1st May 2011!!!! Another May baby for me my son was born 3rd May :)
> 
> Congratulations to all the new due in May mummies xxxx

I took a day to find this thread too:hugs:
Congratulation to you, we are due the same day:happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: yay mummy3!!! I think my baby bean will be an April baby, but Im due in May so here I'll stay as I'll be with people at the same stage :)

What dpo did you get your BFP?


----------



## mummy3

I'm really not sure how many dpo as my cycles are a bit wacky, still bfing my youngest! I'd say about 8-10dpo I got the faint line then about 12dpo the digi:thumbup:

I hope I get to be a may baby or even an april baby, my last was born at 33 weeks, the other 2 35 weeks:wacko: All completely different reasons so fingers crossed:winkwink:

Do you have a bump buddy yet, I would like one this time:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

No, I dont have a bump buddy, Id love to have someone to share it with!! :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Yay!
I will get hubby to help me get a ticker with you on it:happydance:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Oh man! There are 5 of you official May mommies! Do you guys have a name yet?


----------



## new_to_ttc

mummy3 said:


> Yay!
> I will get hubby to help me get a ticker with you on it:happydance:

yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummy3

It's done:happydance:
We went out this morning to cvs to try and get some morning sickness remedies, I highly recommend ginger chewing gum:thumbup: 

Anyone got any crazy cravings yet? I'm loving shortbread and cheeto puffs dipped in ketchup then wrapped in a slice of ham :rofl:


----------



## meow951

No names yet! When we have a few more members i'll set up a poll and then everyone can vote on it!

Congratulations new_to_ttc


----------



## meow951

mummy3 said:


> It's done:happydance:
> We went out this morning to cvs to try and get some morning sickness remedies, I highly recommend ginger chewing gum:thumbup:
> 
> Anyone got any crazy cravings yet? I'm loving shortbread and cheeto puffs dipped in ketchup then wrapped in a slice of ham :rofl:

No crazy cravings yet!

Although last time all i wanted was junk food and sweet things, this time i want healthy and savoury things


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay mummy3... will sort mine out but it keeps saying about too many lines?? arghhhh

No cravings in fact totally off food altogether lol 

mummy3 did you just do it as a signiture?


----------



## meow951

It says too many lines as you can only have about 6 lines of word in your signature.

It stops everyone from having giant ones and taking up too much room lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I'm playing about now think I sussed it lol Thank you :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Oh man! There are 5 of you official May mommies! Do you guys have a name yet?

Eden Charlotte Anberlin for a girl
Either Elliott Oliver Josiah or Easton Oliver Josiah for a boy.


----------



## mummy3

new_to_ttc said:


> yay mummy3... will sort mine out but it keeps saying about too many lines?? arghhhh
> 
> No cravings in fact totally off food altogether lol
> 
> mummy3 did you just do it as a signiture?

I haven't got a clue how to do these things I'm completely useless with computers, got hubby to do it :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I sorted it hun - I even made you purple ;) lolol I got a bit carried away once I realised I could play lolol


----------



## lisaf

Yay! I couldn't find this thread last night either!!! :)

I'm about 10dpo today, yesterday got a faint line on an 10miu IC and ran out and got a blood test.. 7 HCG! SUPER early! :haha: No digis for me, I'll just go get the blood test :rofl: I'm having another one tomorrow to check that my levels are going up. hopefully its a nice, perfect 14!
A little worried about multiples as I had 4 follicles this cycle! Lol, I would be THRILLED to have just one as the thought of more than one at once scares me! :haha:

Don't feel pregnant at ALL yet, lol. Just a full/heavy feeling in my abdomen, almost like pre-AF cramps.
Have low progesterone usually though it was ok yesterday, doc put me on suppositories since it won't hurt and better safe than sorry.

Just can't believe I finally made it... RIGHT before I hit the 1 year mark too!! And honestly right after I missed every single 'deadline' I set myself to be pregnant by.


----------



## mummy3

Hi lisa:hugs:
hcg of 7, thats so cool! And 4 follicles, gosh imagine quads:dohh:
I think we are heading for twins. I had my hormones checked when I was about a week pregnant (didn;t know at the time) and my progesterone is low its 11.

I see you're a cali girl, I'm San diego, We only moved here from the uk about 13 months ago when 30 weeks gone, so not sure how it works:wacko: Can you give me any pointers? I have an ob/gyn from Anja but don't know when I'm meant to tell her:shrug:
:flower:


----------



## mummy3

new_to_ttc said:


> I sorted it hun - I even made you purple ;) lolol I got a bit carried away once I realised I could play lolol

Wow I'm impressed, It took me a year of being on this forum to get my first ticker:blush:

I have hubby cooking a spag bol right now then off to see alice in wonderland on dvd:thumbup: Whats everyone else up to?


----------



## lisaf

I have no clue to be honest! this is my first and haven't seen an OB yet. I'm with a FS for now because he's the one who had me on clomid. I think you transfer over to an OB sometime during/at the end of the first trimester?
An 11 is ok but is kind of low.
Are they giving you progesterone suppositories for that? thats what they have me on.
I think they start you off by scheduling your first ultrasound for 7-8 weeks? Basically call the doctor's office and tell them you got a positive test, when your LMP was and find out when they want to see you next! Though if that low progesterone was from this time, then I might ask for an appointment for that (unless they just prescribe the stuff to you over the phone).

(Its nice to have someone else in my time zone as it gets rather lonely on here at times when the UK girls are all in bed!)


----------



## mummy3

I'm not on progesterone, I think I will just ring up tomorrow and go speak to the ob. Yeah 11 is low, the last time I had it checked it was 37:wacko: 
It was with the pcp, It was added in with my thyroid check(hyperthyroid) I haven't told her I got bfp either :dohh:
Tbh I was pretty much sure I was not going to get pregnant again, my mom and her mom went through menopause in the late twenties and thats where I'm at now, also my fsh is on the higher side now, which shows less eggs.

Yey for the same timezones! 

Just had the spag bol, couldn't face the pasta though, I just turned to dh and said "ergh this pasta looks like brains" :rofl: thankfully he though it funny:blush:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Poor dh after all that cooking lolol

Where did you move from in the UK? I moved from England to Wales - I thought that was a big enough step lol

Congratulations Lisa on your BFP!!! :happydance:


----------



## meow951

lisaf said:


> Yay! I couldn't find this thread last night either!!! :)
> 
> I'm about 10dpo today, yesterday got a faint line on an 10miu IC and ran out and got a blood test.. 7 HCG! SUPER early! :haha: No digis for me, I'll just go get the blood test :rofl: I'm having another one tomorrow to check that my levels are going up. hopefully its a nice, perfect 14!
> A little worried about multiples as I had 4 follicles this cycle! Lol, I would be THRILLED to have just one as the thought of more than one at once scares me! :haha:
> 
> Don't feel pregnant at ALL yet, lol. Just a full/heavy feeling in my abdomen, almost like pre-AF cramps.
> Have low progesterone usually though it was ok yesterday, doc put me on suppositories since it won't hurt and better safe than sorry.
> 
> Just can't believe I finally made it... RIGHT before I hit the 1 year mark too!! And honestly right after I missed every single 'deadline' I set myself to be pregnant by.

Congratulations!

I found out super early too, got a very visible line at 9 DPO!

Do you know when you're due date is yet because i can add you to the list if you want?


----------



## meow951

I made my doctors appointment this morning and had a lovely chat with her. She was a lot more interested than my previous doctor in my last pregnancy!

I'm down to see the midwife between 10 and 12 weeks as well.

All that's left to do now is wait and keep my fingers crossed that this time it's going to be ok!


----------



## mummy3

Meow thats great that your doctor is more supportive this time, it makes a big difference:hugs:


----------



## mummy3

new_to_ttc said:


> Poor dh after all that cooking lolol
> 
> Where did you move from in the UK? I moved from England to Wales - I thought that was a big enough step lol
> 
> Congratulations Lisa on your BFP!!! :happydance:

We have moved all over the place :rofl:
Hubby and I met at uni in manchester and lived near Burnley manchester, then he got a job here in San Diego ( where he is from) so off we went:thumbup: It's a big difference and amazing but I do get homesick esp for a proper cup of tea, and you cant get a sandwich anywhere:wacko:

I've not been to Wales, whats it like? Whereabouts in England did you move from?


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Hoping to be joining you ladies soon! Pretty sure im gonna get my :bfp: and be a May Mummy xx


----------



## mummy3

Connah'sMommy said:


> Hoping to be joining you ladies soon! Pretty sure im gonna get my :bfp: and be a May Mummy xx

Yey! I hope you join us soon:hugs:
When are you testing?:flower:


----------



## Connah'sMommy

mummy3 said:


> Connah'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hoping to be joining you ladies soon! Pretty sure im gonna get my :bfp: and be a May Mummy xx
> 
> Yey! I hope you join us soon:hugs:
> When are you testing?:flower:Click to expand...

Im testing again on friday so should have a line by then:happydance: Im almost sure that i am though :Dxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I think Speck is sticky!! (S)he went from an hcg level of 36 at 11 dpo (august 17) to an hcg level of 282 at 14 dpo (August 20). It means my levels doubled after only 24 hours!!

YAY!!


----------



## mummy3

Connah'sMommy said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connah'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hoping to be joining you ladies soon! Pretty sure im gonna get my :bfp: and be a May Mummy xx
> 
> Yey! I hope you join us soon:hugs:
> When are you testing?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Im testing again on friday so should have a line by then:happydance: Im almost sure that i am though :DxxClick to expand...

I have everything crossed for you:hugs: I knew at 3 weeks with my last one!


----------



## mummy3

BrandiCanucks said:


> Well, I think Speck is sticky!! (S)he went from an hcg level of 36 at 11 dpo (august 17) to an hcg level of 282 at 14 dpo (August 20). It means my levels doubled after only 24 hours!!
> 
> YAY!!

:happydance: Thats amazing news!!!!

Maybe twinnies with the level rising twice as fast:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My levels with my son did the same thing. went from 1170 to 4892 in 35 hours, so I won't be surprised if it's just one healthy baby!


----------



## meow951

Connah'sMommy said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connah'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hoping to be joining you ladies soon! Pretty sure im gonna get my :bfp: and be a May Mummy xx
> 
> Yey! I hope you join us soon:hugs:
> When are you testing?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Im testing again on friday so should have a line by then:happydance: Im almost sure that i am though :DxxClick to expand...

Good luck! x


----------



## meow951

BrandiCanucks said:


> Well, I think Speck is sticky!! (S)he went from an hcg level of 36 at 11 dpo (august 17) to an hcg level of 282 at 14 dpo (August 20). It means my levels doubled after only 24 hours!!
> 
> YAY!!

Fab news hun! x


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: great test results hun!!

Wow I feel pregnant today! Hot flushes.... check! Nausea... check! Tiredness... check! Constant pee'ing... check! Went out for the day, and after about 4 hours (of doing very little just watching the kids etc lol) I was exhausted! They wanted burgers after the rides - got within 10ft of the burger van bllluurrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I need to eat because my energy levels are low and I only had about 400 calories all day, but the very thought of a morsel of food passing my lips has me running for the bathroom arghhhh I had none of this with Joshua - I didnt find out I was pregnant until 18 weeks, so all this first trimester symptoms they new and they seem to have all come at once!! lol


----------



## meow951

Same here new_to_ttc

I've had my symptoms start so early this time and i'm starting to feel sick now as well.

I don't mind as it's all for bubs but just hope i don't get as ill as last time!

I quite enjoy all the symptoms really, it makes me feel more pregnant :)


----------



## mummy3

I hate the sickness:nope: I'm retching all over the place :sick: 
Off to the docs on thursday to get me some antisickness meds:thumbup:

Anyone else a SAHM? I'm at home with my 3 and the eldest is off school for another week, can be pretty hard when you feel rough!


----------



## new_to_ttc

No, Im a working mum! Although school holidays are draining, up and out early working all morning, then picking Joshua up straight from work to reduce childcare costs so I have him hyper all afternoon lol Dreading tomorrow - today has been really hard and I skipped the going to work bit lol 

I do aswell meow - all the symptoms make it more real - but seriously Id take one at a time if that would be ok my little baby bean lolol or maybe build it up slowly so I have time to get used to it ;) lol 

Still not managed to eat arghhhh.... is it healthy to survive on grapes and biscuits lol


----------



## meow951

God i know that feeling!

I had to take 3 weeks off last time. I was having migraines that lasted 4 days and was being sick like 10 times a day. I literally couldn't eat anything and lost about half a stone in 4 weeks.

I always wonder if it was because something was wrong with the baby so i was more ill IYKWIM? 

I'd just go with biscuits and grapes lol It won't be forever haha This time round i'm really craving savoury things, last time it was takeaways and sweets. I'm particularly into sandwhiches at the minute, expecially ones with cheese and pickles/relishes.

Anyone else got any cravings?


----------



## mummy3

Just try and eat and drink as much as you can:hugs:
I'm a bit worried about weightloss too, I'm little to begin with, 5 foot 10 and like 8 1/2 stone:dohh: 

Yeah I stay at home as if I work we would end up spending most of my wage on childcare:dohh: the rest would be lost to tax :rofl:


----------



## fiveoyea

My due date is 05/05/11 ...anyone else? :) :baby:

got my 1st appt scheduled for sept 16th..

my hubby doesn't want to find out what we are having...and I'm not sure if I want to or not, but part of me wants too..

anyone else in this boat?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,
Looks like i wont be having a may due date. AF got me bad :/ but onto cycle 26 for us hoping my CBFM works for me, ive worked out that if i get pregnant this cycle i would be due June 8th so just missing out on the may DD but still possible for me to have a may baby lol.

All you lucky lucky ladies have a grea, healthy and happy 9 months and i cant wait to see all those birthing stories in 9 months!

Hopefully i wont be far behind you all.
Speak soon
Zoie x


----------



## fiveoyea

FXed for you Zoie!! I have heard great things about the CBFM!!


----------



## mummy3

Zoie fingers crossed, can I put my little bit in and recommend 200mg vitb6:hugs:


----------



## mummy3

fiveoyea said:


> My due date is 05/05/11 ...anyone else? :) :baby:
> 
> got my 1st appt scheduled for sept 16th..
> 
> my hubby doesn't want to find out what we are having...and I'm not sure if I want to or not, but part of me wants too..
> 
> anyone else in this boat?

:wave: 
Hi:hugs:
We are the opposite, hubby wants to know and im undecided! I think we will probably find out though:flower:


----------



## lisaf

mummy3 said:


> Zoie fingers crossed, can I put my little bit in and recommend 200mg vitb6:hugs:

Bcomplex is better than just one bvit on its own. B12 is important to prevent miscarriage and taking a bunch of one B vit can make you deficient in the others. Or so I've read....


Put me down for 5/5!!

Blood test this morning had me go up to 35!! (11dpo, up from 7 at 9dpo)

I tried to talk DH into being surprised but he just doesn't see the point in not knowing...


----------



## mummy3

Lisa that does sound promising for multiples!:happydance:

I found out about taking a b complex after I already did 2 weeks on b6, but it moved my ov date forward straight away :thumbup:

Right now we are having an amazing chinese takeaway:cloud9: egg foo yung and sweet and sour chicken yummy!!!
Whats everyone else up to?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Why Have we moved out of 1st Tri???

Still not managing food :( (not even grapes and no matter how I felt in the last year Ive always had a bag of grapes at my side lol) I am so tired i could just sleep all day and night. Ive been to work today and had to come home for a rest rofl Glad my work is kind flexible and allows me break times - although tomorrow Im working right through arrgghhhhhh (but its the only day of the week I do lol)

Ive been taking Pregnacare, I think that only has B12 in it - is this not the best method? My doctor told me not to take any suppliments except for folic acid I was throwing my money away - but I took them for peace of mind he said they'd do no harm, just no good either.

If I can only manage one small meal a day atm, what should it contain? I cant cook, the smell bllurrghhhhhhhhhh no way! I made toast last night, I just couldnt eat it it stank :( Im startng to worry that I shouldnt be this rough so soon :( This is how my molar pregnancy started :( and Im so scared of history repeating, I havent even made a doctor appt yet!!! 

As for the gender - we'll be finding out. DP isnt sure he wants to but I do so he has to listen or leave the room lolol.. but the tell tale sign with be the gender specific items filling the house rofpmsl he said just buy everything white and lemon - I was like noooooo chance lolol


----------



## meow951

I think the mods are tidying up the forum and as we are a group they've moved us into a group section. I keep forgetting we're in here!

I'm taking Pregnacare, i would rather take a mulit vitamin, especially if we aren't eating much due to sickness, at least we know we're getting our vitamins.

If you have already had a molar pregnancy you should go to the docs asap. The should monitor you incase it happens again. I would definately go in and tell them your concerns.

We're not sure if we want to know the gender or not, if we get that far! I think we'll make a spur of the moment decision on the day.

I've added the new ladies!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I know I need to be monitored, but I also know the early pregnancy team wont have any news until at least 6 weeks so I want to try and enjoy being pregnant before it all becomes nothing but a long wait and worry! I know that sounds irresponsible, but Im not ready for there to be a problem :(

Ive had to bookmark this page as I cant find it in the list lol


----------



## lisaf

Did they move the other due date groups out too?

While a B-complex is best as its balanced etc (folic acid is a B vit so it has that in there too!). Supposedly B vitamins can help with morning sickness. Taking the B vits in equal amount helps each of them absorb better... don't have to worry about taking too much unless you're on a super high dose (like over 200mg/mcg of each) as the excess comes out in your pee. I'm on a B-100 complex as I was trying to help my progesterone levels in TTC but my switch to a B-50 just to be on the lower side of things.

I'm not having any morning sickness at all really, just gagged on my vitamins this morning - anyone else having that issue?
I've always been a little sensitive to this (gagging easily) but it is definitely worse than before.


----------



## mummy3

new_to_ttc said:


> Why Have we moved out of 1st Tri???
> 
> Still not managing food :( (not even grapes and no matter how I felt in the last year Ive always had a bag of grapes at my side lol) I am so tired i could just sleep all day and night. Ive been to work today and had to come home for a rest rofl Glad my work is kind flexible and allows me break times - although tomorrow Im working right through arrgghhhhhh (but its the only day of the week I do lol)
> 
> Ive been taking Pregnacare, I think that only has B12 in it - is this not the best method? My doctor told me not to take any suppliments except for folic acid I was throwing my money away - but I took them for peace of mind he said they'd do no harm, just no good either.
> 
> If I can only manage one small meal a day atm, what should it contain? I cant cook, the smell bllurrghhhhhhhhhh no way! I made toast last night, I just couldnt eat it it stank :( Im startng to worry that I shouldnt be this rough so soon :( This is how my molar pregnancy started :( and Im so scared of history repeating, I havent even made a doctor appt yet!!!
> 
> As for the gender - we'll be finding out. DP isnt sure he wants to but I do so he has to listen or leave the room lolol.. but the tell tale sign with be the gender specific items filling the house rofpmsl he said just buy everything white and lemon - I was like noooooo chance lolol

:hugs: I'm sorry you still cant eat:hugs:
Maybe try dry toast, candied ginger, slices of ham, hard candy? 
Its a vicious circle, the less you eat:hugs: the more sick you get:nope:

I'd say go to a docs too, even this early they can do blood tests to see how :nope:your hormones are rising. :flower:

I do know what you mean about smell though:sick:


----------



## Heidi

wow just found this thread, May babies already!!! this time last year it was me, congrats to you all :)


----------



## mummy3

Dont know where the:nope: came from!!
just want to say I'm with you, pma to enjoy every minute of this pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol mummy you made me chuckle!! lol

I cant make toast bluurghhhhh... lolol I wouldnt mind but for the last oooooo 12 years I have had the worse sense of smell due to a squidged artery in my nose and 3 operations and millions of trial meds later still no improvement - but this little bean has decided that I may now smell all the minging smells in the world lol I have had a slice of dry bread and feel a tiny bit better :) there's 65 calories extra rofl I will go see the doctor though if it doesnt improve ver the next day or 2 :) I need to get this lil un confirmed anyway, Im just putting off the inevitable!

On the plus side... I got 2 lovely pink lines today with a FR at 5pm woohooo... me thinks its getting time to use my CB digi lolol


----------



## lisaf

Are you able to drink fluids with electrolytes too? Maybe try a shake? (put a lid on it so you can't smell it?) Just something to get something in you since MS can be worse on an empty tummy?


----------



## new_to_ttc

electrolytes?

Im drinking water :) Im going to try the milk thing thats been suggested to me. Mind over matter... need to shake myself up !


----------



## lisaf

well if you are actually losing your lunch so to speak, then milk is good as it coats your stomach and can prevent damage. Of course the smell of it would totally get to me if I was the slightest bit :sick:
A milkshake would go down a lot easier ;)

Electrolytes are important if you are dehydrated at all or even if you are not eating well. Water is important, but if you cant keep food down, you need electrolytes - they are important for your heart. I had a stomach bug a month ago and had the electrolyte advice crammed down my throat :haha:
I know when fasting, juice is important so if you can stand any juice it would be good too... anything with calories may help!

What about soup or saltine crackers (not sure what they're called there?)


----------



## meow951

Yeah all the groups have been moved. I can't find it either lol bookmarking is a good idea!

This might sound a bit stupid but what about something like Ensure. It's like a nutritional milkshake type drink that we give the the residents (work in an old peoples home) when they aren't/can't eat or have been under the weather. The are really good and contain lots of nutrients etc. Just a thought!

What about if someone else cooks something for you? Is it a bit easier then? Last time i found if i forced myself to eat some then i could get most of it down. It was just the thought of it and the beginning bit!


----------



## mummy3

Electrolytes is a good idea, do you think you could face lucozade?

Good luck with the digi:hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow can't beleive May babies are here already!!! Makes me realise how far along I actually am :dohh: Congratulations ladies, and wishing you all a very happy & healthy 9 months :wave: :flower: x


----------



## gills26

Hey girls, can I be added for May 2nd? That's what my date's been worked out as, but won't know til I get to the doctors on Friday.
I'm so excited!!! :flower:


----------



## meow951

Congratulation gills26!

I'll put you down now.

How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow, we have a lot of May 2nd's, eh?


----------



## meow951

It's the best day that's why :winkwink:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I will try the juice thing - milk was a no no :( Im managing water!! I was thinking today to try some fortisip (I assume thats like Esure) I work in home care and often elderly or ill service users have thses to boost their intake sooo me thought I would try them although they look and smell gross!! lol (Its only juice ffs lol)

Ive made a doctor appt for tomorrow afternoon. Ive lost 4lb since Saturday, and only hting that has stayed down really was the slice of bread whatever day it was... every time I tried since Im strat to the bathroom :( Actually felt hungry last night at my sons karate class, had grapes in my bag, had 6 - spent the entire lesson in the bathroom :( Im so drained now I dont even know how Im functioning. I came home from work today and Ive had a bath and come on here just to stop me falling asleep until I have to collect Joshua - If I stop my eyes just shut :( 

Will one by one try all your ideas thank you :) Ive stopped being sick now unless Im eating or drinking something, although it is instant so my poor stomach is taking a hammering. Im sure its just my little baby bean telling me she is there and she is thriving - didnt want me to miss the sign ;) and its bound to be a girl because only a girl would make a statement so bloody big lolol


----------



## meow951

Hopefully the doctors might be able to give you some anti sickness tablets maybe? Especially seen as you are so sick so early on, it would be hard going if it continued on like this and you'd vanish!

Girls always kick up a fuss lol


----------



## lisaf

Lol, must be a girl for sure! 

Would it be easier to drink the ensure-stuff through a straw? So maybe you can't smell it really?
Man.. .I'm not feeling much morning sickness or anything but your story is making me happy of that!!!

I do feel 'icky' when I need to go to the bathroom or am gassy. I gagged when preparing the cat food this morning. And got some blood on a tissue when I wiped my nose.
Oh yeah, and used my first FRER and that line came up the SAME time as the control! no denying it now!!


----------



## koco

Hiya girls, I found out that I'm pregnant on Sunday. My OBGYN appt is on September 9th. All my calculations are saying May 1st, which would be cool as my birthday is April 29th so a great b-day gift for sure!!!! :happydance:

I didn't really need the test to tell me. I had actually worked myself into a "there's no way" attitude that I swore we would be trying again next month. Last Friday though I started with mild nausea (I have severe IBS so I know many different types of nausea, this is a totally new kind for sure) and was really sleepy. Came home from our trip Sunday and tested, and it was very very positive. Subsequent tests have all been positive.

So I still have mild nausea, I'm hoping it stays that way as it's totally manageable. I can't imagine what some of you other ladies are going through, :hugs: to you hoping it'll get better soon (and no offense but hoping I don't get that bad!). I'm absolutely exhausted, especially today. Before I was sleepy, now I could just curl up in the middle of the office hallway and fall asleep just fine :winkwink:. I feel this slight tugging occasionally in my belly area. It doesn't hurt, it's just a little strange. 

Starting yesterday I got so bloated I gained two belt holes! Even my hubby noticed it. I'm already thinking about maternity cloths! My grandmother said she was like that, and she was in maternity cloths by 3 months with all 3 of her children so guess I'm just like her.

Either way, put me down for May 1st! :coolio:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations Koco!!

The Fortisip stuff is through a straw it just smells so sweet! - as soon as you pierce the foil lolol.. I have to laugh or Id be in a mess right now. I want nothing more than to be pregnant - but seriously do I have to suffer sooooo soon!! lol I am a little concerned (more than a little) the only pregnancy I have ever felt this sick was my molar pregnancy (and she was a little girl) - BUT this is a different dad, so reduces the risk right away, and I dont know it just feels different this time, I just feel sick - last time I was poorly! See what doctor says tomorrow :) I'll either get over my nausea by time it kicks in for you ladies, or I'll be way used to it lolol 

I am sure Im going to have a little lady baby though, I cant imagine any boy making such a fuss lolol 

Anyone want to share my MS?? Maybe take half the day for me? lol


----------



## mummy3

new_to_ttc said:


> Congratulations Koco!!
> 
> The Fortisip stuff is through a straw it just smells so sweet! - as soon as you pierce the foil lolol.. I have to laugh or Id be in a mess right now. I want nothing more than to be pregnant - but seriously do I have to suffer sooooo soon!! lol I am a little concerned (more than a little) the only pregnancy I have ever felt this sick was my molar pregnancy (and she was a little girl) - BUT this is a different dad, so reduces the risk right away, and I dont know it just feels different this time, I just feel sick - last time I was poorly! See what doctor says tomorrow :) I'll either get over my nausea by time it kicks in for you ladies, or I'll be way used to it lolol
> 
> I am sure Im going to have a little lady baby though, I cant imagine any boy making such a fuss lolol
> 
> Anyone want to share my MS?? Maybe take half the day for me? lol

:sick: I hate it!! Barfed up my entire dinner last night:dohh:

I think you are having a girl:hugs: My sickness is way worse with girl babies!
Hope you don't have another molar pregnancy, with having a different dad this time it should be fine:thumbup: 

Ladies......... yesterday some random asked if I was expecting while we were walking our dog:blush: :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Hi koco :hugs:
I'm due may 1st too!


----------



## meow951

Congratulations koco! I'll add you to the list.

My midwife rang today and i've got my booking appointment on the 27th September, seems so far away! She said if i have any problems or worries since i've already had a mc to phone the midwifes at the local birth unit.

I'm starting to feel sick now, just nauseous all day. But i don't mind lol it'll all be worth it (hopefully i'll get a baby at the end of this time!)


----------



## mummy3

Meow thats great that you have your appointment, and also that you have the midwifes to ring:hugs:

I'm off to get my hcg checked tomorrow to check for ectopic (previous surgery) so bit nervous! Took me most of the week to figure out who to ring:dohh:

Anyone else sooooo tired?:sleep:


----------



## ProudMary83

May 5th, Cinco De Mayo!!


----------



## lisaf

ProudMary83 said:


> May 5th, Cinco De Mayo!!

Me too!


----------



## meow951

mummy3 said:


> Meow thats great that you have your appointment, and also that you have the midwifes to ring:hugs:
> 
> I'm off to get my hcg checked tomorrow to check for ectopic (previous surgery) so bit nervous! Took me most of the week to figure out who to ring:dohh:
> 
> Anyone else sooooo tired?:sleep:

I am so so tired, even though im getting 8-9 hours sleep a night. And work don't know and i'm down for loads of shifts so i'm even more tired lol :sleep:


----------



## meow951

ProudMary83 said:


> May 5th, Cinco De Mayo!!

Congratulations, I've put you down!


----------



## Canadianmom4

Hello, and thanks for the link! Yes, I will be having a May baby! I am due May 9th.


----------



## Tonnilou

Helloooooooooooooooo and big big grats too all ;) My due dates 3rd May YAY, just before my 10 year wedding anniversary sooooo that would be the perfect pressie. I am also a first timer ;) Meow I would love to be added, May has always been a lucky month for me so fingers crossed it continue sto be for us all. 

Wishing for healthy and happy babies for everyone ;)


----------



## Hoppersgirl

Hello Ladies! Congratulations to you all! 

This is my 1st post on here! I've just done my 2nd test and come up positive both times :) booked into the Dr's on Monday! Very excited. My hubbie is too! Will burst soon if I don't tell someone, so I thought this was a good place to say! Haven't had any confirmation on date obviously, but online calculators suggest I'm due May 6th! Whoop!

Xx


----------



## lisaf

Yay, welcome to all the new girls! Nice to see the flood gates opening :haha:
We'll be crowded in here soon! :D :happydance:

Anyone else having super uncomfortable gas? It seems like if anything is going on intenstinally for me (gas, constipation etc) I get super uncomfortable cramps and feel a little sick...... wondering if that is normal?
Also eating WAY slower, lol... DH keeps looking at my plate going 'you haven't finished yet?'.... makes me wonder if I just shoveled it in before :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

mummy3 said:


> Ladies......... yesterday some random asked if I was expecting while we were walking our dog:blush: :rofl:

OMG!!! A random asked me - I answered with pardon... and he replied, well you have a radiant glow that only pregnant ladies have - but you look so sick and only a pregnant lady could be sick and expell radiance at the same time...

I think it might have been a compliment lol.. least he didnt say I was fat rofpmls!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies :) 

How we feeling? Lisa that gas feeling is normal, so is the bloated feeling :)

Ive been to see my doctor today, she hasnt given me anything for the sickness, firstly because Im slightly better today, and secondly she said she isnt worried as Im really well hydrated and in good health so she doesnt want me to taken medication unless it becomes necessary. She said the sickness is a good strong early sign of a healthy pregnancy. She said it is a sign of a molar pregnancy but she'd expect me not to be able to keep fluid or anything down and be more poorly and the chances of it happening again, with a new partner, are less than 2%! She also said its a sign of a multiple pregnancy - told her to take the idea and keep it lololol MW should be coming to my house tomorrow or Monday to book me in and go through my history and plan of action for my care. Im also being referred for early scan but said that I wont have that for a few weeks as too early it wont show anything and will cause more concern. But on the whole she said I was in great health, she was impressed with my weightloss and she said everything was looking great :) Ive managed a bit of fruit today and a slice of bread, its amazing how so little can make me feel so much better :) Oh and doctor has put me at 5+weeks with an April EDD but told me to keep my own 1st May EDD until a scan says otherwise. I hope you wont send me away if it changes in a few weeks :(

Oh my mum also knows - which means everyone now knows lol She asked me again yesterday and I couldnt deny it to her lol She knows me too well, least last time when she asked I didnt know myself yet so it wasnt a lie lol

How's everyones day been? Huge congratulations to the new ladies with their BFP!!! We starting to fill up now :)


----------



## lisaf

newtottc - Thanks for the reassurance... and I would feel the same about a doctor telling me its a sign of multiples! hehe! I'm quite worried about multiples as I know I had 4 eggs this cycle... so maybe the fact that I'm not really that sick is a good sign that I just have one lovely healthy sticky bean in there? :haha: I'll cling to any hope I can!
When did they schedule your scan for? I'll be having an early one too and I'm tempted to push it back a few days at least so there is a higher chance of seeing the heartbeat.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well she said they'd do it tomorrow but it would cause me more concern as they wouldnt be able to tell if it was molar (probably) and I wouldnt see a heartbeat - so she said leave it as long as I can so probably 3 weeks I will go at 8 weeks and should be able to have a good idea then, but see what the MW wants and says. 

Not sure how I feel about multiples lol - but I will take what I can :) ha ha saves going through ttc again - fill the house up straight away ;) lol


----------



## lisaf

yeah, it would fill up the house right away, but all I can think of is how hard it will be.. one is bad enough, but 2? yikes! I lived in an apartment above twins once... they took turns crying ALL night long!

I'm hoping to push my scan to the 6 week mark, though I bet the 7 week mark would be 'safer' as far as not worrying about things that aren't visible yet etc.
I read on another thread that docs put 'threatened miscarriage' on the scan report for early ones - but that this is just so insurance pays for it... so just an FYI on that one!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hun, Im going to try and wait till 8 weeks if they allow it, maybe just have blood work done and monitor that. I dont want there to be any questions whether a HB can be found or not. Its only 3 weeks away, I waited a lifetime already so 3 weeks is worth the wait xxxx


----------



## lisaf

I know what you mean... its been so long trying that I'm finally making progress so the wait is almost more bearable! We are waiting to see the heartbeat before we tell our families... so its making that harder to bear, not even being able to tell my MIL or SIL etc...

I think thats smart with the blood monitoring since they'd pick up on a molar pregnancy that way too, with no stress about hb there or not.
This week is flying by, yet crawling at the same time!


----------



## new_to_ttc

My mum found out - my phone has been none stop with well wishers!! I wasnt going to tell her until 12 weeks, but she asked me out right last night and again today and I couldnt lie to her she knows me too well lol When she finished crying she announced it to anyone that would listen lol She wants this for me as much as I do bless her. Heres to a happy 8 months for us both :wine: <<< juice of course!!!


----------



## lisaf

hee hee! Yeah, the reason I'm being strict about not telling my MIL is that if anything were to go wrong *knock on wood* she would take it harder than me!! She's been pestering DH since we got married a year and a half ago or so (and honestly, she was pestering us both BEFORE the wedding).... her only grandchild is 17 now and she's ready for another baby!
My SIL keeps bugging me... I managed to convince her I was trying to get my body healthy first, getting off medications etc... she still thinks I'm at that stage, so hopefully I can keep it a secret for a little while longer.

My mom lives several hours away... I think I'll have to tell her over the phone which is kind of sad, but heck, its good news, who cares how you hear, right?
Ditto for my dad, but he's out of the country for a few weeks... hope we can hold off on telling everyone until he's back or at least keep everyone's mouth's shut until I can call him myself!


----------



## meow951

Yay, lots of new ladies! :happydance: Congratulations!

new_to_ttc- Of course we wouldn't kick you out if you're moved to April! A few of us are due early may so a couple of us might get might get put forward but i'm going to still stay in here.

I am feeling so anxious. I know there is nothing to say that i will have another mmc but i feel so worried. I don't want to make anyone else nervous but a lot of people have been saying they don't like these posts in 1st tri so feel a bit lost :nope:

I don't know whether to get an early scan or not?

Also on a different note- Have we got anymore suggestions for a group name because i'm going to set up a poll and then we can all vote.

So far suggestions have been:

May bugs
May blossoms
May bee babies (not sure on this due to some of us feeling a bit iffy about mc lol)
May poles

:flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im trying to get hold of my ex to tell him before he hears from a big gob somewhere. We parted on sad (not arguementative) terms and we care for each other. He took it bad when I got with my new partner, he going to be crushed by this. Didnt want to tell anyone yet, but need to tell him now before he hears! 

Its a very hard secret to keep when you bursting with excitement from the inside out :)


----------



## meow951

new_to_ttc said:


> Im trying to get hold of my ex to tell him before he hears from a big gob somewhere. We parted on sad (not arguementative) terms and we care for each other. He took it bad when I got with my new partner, he going to be crushed by this. Didnt want to tell anyone yet, but need to tell him now before he hears!
> 
> Its a very hard secret to keep when you bursting with excitement from the inside out :)


I don't mean this horribly but how do you keep excited when you've had previous losses? Don't get me wrong i am happy and excited deep down about this baby but don't want to get my hopes up. It's really hard and i don't know what to do :wacko:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad to hear Im safe meow ;) lol I know Im having an April baby anyway as I cant carry to term I'll be induced BUT my development will be same stage as you May ladies so this is where I belong :)

Meow - I know people dont like negitive threads but hun we all hear for each other, and anyone who has had an mc or mmc will totally understand your anxiety and concerns. I cant speak for everyone but I hope we can all be open and honest in here with each other, and spread the PMA to get everyone through the dark times. Do things feel different this time hun? You need to tell yourself every pregnancy is different and there is no reason why this one wont be happy and healthy :)


----------



## lisaf

I know the 'negative' threads get some people down, but after TTC for a year, I'm used to things not working out.. I think its very real and honest to express anxiety about this being a sticky bean! I think we need to support each other through this stuff too.
Its tough because I'm bursting with excitement, but afraid to get too happy because it will just hurt more than if I am prepared for the possibility, you know?

Once I see that heartbeat, I will let it all go though and just be happy. Yes, things can still happen, but they're so rare that its not worth making myself miserable over at that point, you know?

Though if its twins, we may save that news for later on, lol... as a 2nd, 'bonus' surprise for family.


----------



## meow951

I'm not sure if it's it different this time and if my worries just make it seem worse.

It always seems to take so long to get to 12 weeks as welll lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

meow - I hope this doesnt come across as wrong - I hate text speak for feelings. But! I had a molar pregnancy and that destroyed me - it really did .. then in my recovery from trophoblastic disease I discovered I was pregnant with Joshua.... if I didnt have the MMC pregnancy then I wouldnt have my Joshua. The MC in 2004 was a blow, shortly after I was diagnosed with PCOS. Since then I have battled hard trying to get a control of my symptoms, in 2008 I was so desparate I begged for a hysterectomy - the pain was unbareable. My doctor talked me out of it and in Jan I had a MC and I realised I was still a woman and I just had to get in control. The 2 mc that year was hard, but it showed to me that my body was trying and I just had to try harder. Since then I have lost all my weight, I have near perfect insulin, no metformin required, no PCOS pain. I truely believe everything happens for a reason! I hurt everytime I had a MC, and there isnt a day goes by I dont think of them, and I lay a rose for each of them on their anniversaries... but Im still here and I have a gorgeous son, and when my time is right I will be blessed with a perfect 2nd child. With my entire heart I pray this is that time, and for as long as I am pregnant I will treasure every minute and be excited. It took me a long time to gain a PMA and I have to look forward and hope or I wouldnt have survived my losses. This pregnancy feels different, I feel like I have a blanket of contentment around me, apart from worshipping the toilet I feel fantastic and so positive. I dont know whats going to happen tomorrow, but today i am pregnant with a very special baby, my baby and thats what I am excited for!


----------



## new_to_ttc

meow its natural to be worried. Just try and look after yourslef best you can. Eat and drink well, plenty of water, make sure you have your folic acid! Avoid lifting and strenuous bending. There is no reason that you would MMC again hun, look forward and have faith in your little bean its working as hard as it can to stick and grow :)


----------



## lisaf

I love the size ticker you and I have up meow... I just keep thinking of it as my little poppyseed in there :haha:

Can I ask what the 2nd M is for in MMC? I know MC is miscarriage...


----------



## CaseyBaby718

new-to-ttc: Your words seriously made me cry (whether it's hormones or not idk nor does it matter). Your PMA, though forged through heartache and battle is so pure. Its as if I could feel it through the computer screen. It gave me PMA! I hope that it sticks too. What you said about "I dont know whats going to happen tomorrow, but today i am pregnant with a very special baby, my baby and thats what I am excited for!" Oh gosh, that brought tears to my eyes. I have been so nervous and anxious about MC..... but you have shown me that it truly doesn't matter, because it doesn't deny the fact that the baby was real, whether it is tomorrow or two months from now, it is there today, growing inside me. And there is no need to worry. I have a baby today.


----------



## lisaf

CaseyBaby718 said:


> new-to-ttc: Your words seriously made me cry (whether it's hormones or not idk nor does it matter). Your PMA, though forged through heartache and battle is so pure. Its as if I could feel it through the computer screen. It gave me PMA! I hope that it sticks too. What you said about "I dont know whats going to happen tomorrow, but today i am pregnant with a very special baby, my baby and thats what I am excited for!" Oh gosh, that brought tears to my eyes. I have been so nervous and anxious about MC..... but you have shown me that it truly doesn't matter, because it doesn't deny the fact that the baby was real, whether it is tomorrow or two months from now, it is there today, growing inside me. And there is no need to worry. I have a baby today.

Beautifully put... I didn't even catch that line in new-to-ttc's post, but thanks for pointing it out. I think thats why I'm mostly positive.. that I AM pregnant today and whatever may come tomorrow will not change that fact and I can't change what happens tomorrow but I can be happy today.


----------



## meow951

MMC= Missed miscarriage

It's when the baby dies but the pregnancy continues and you don't know anythings wrong until you have a scan. Eg i physically lost baby at 12 weeks but he/she died at 9 weeks. Nothing seemed different until i started getting brown spotting.

new_to_ttc- you've been through hell of a lot! That makes a lot of sense, i think i just need to get my chin up and enjoy it while i can, like you said.

I've got loads going on at the minute, money worries and cars breaking down etc so that doesn't help. I do feel a little better. It'll all work out when it's time i suppose.


----------



## meow951

It's made me well up too!


----------



## new_to_ttc

MMC - missed miscarriage, I had to have surgery (D&C) as I didnt lose naturally.

casey... you do have a baby and that baby is very real and is inside you. Im sorry I made you cry, but Im glad it gave you some PMA.

:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh meow I can sympathise hun - I wrote my car off last month (not me some idot who drove off and left me impaled on a wall!)... so my entire wage had to go on replacing my car as I need it for work. The police cant find the van, the insurance company said I had to take the blame as no third party at scene arghhhhhhhh Im counting the days to payday so i can start playing catch up and getting myself back even!

We all going to need support at some stage over the next 8 months and I hope we can all be each others tower of strength when its needed.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

new_to_ttc said:


> MMC - missed miscarriage, I had to have surgery (D&C) as I didnt lose naturally.
> 
> casey... you do have a baby and that baby is very real and is inside you. Im sorry I made you cry, but Im glad it gave you some PMA.
> 
> :hugs:


:hugs: no need to be sorry about making me cry. Heck everything makes me cry these days. :flower:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

PS: I think you guys should be the May Blossoms! That is just such a beautiful name :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

CaseyBaby718 said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> MMC - missed miscarriage, I had to have surgery (D&C) as I didnt lose naturally.
> 
> casey... you do have a baby and that baby is very real and is inside you. Im sorry I made you cry, but Im glad it gave you some PMA.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> :hugs: no need to be sorry about making me cry. Heck everything makes me cry these days. :flower:Click to expand...

Arent hormones great :) :flower:


----------



## lisaf

I was trying to stalk and see what the May girls last year called themselves... see if they were more clever than us... but I cant' find it?


----------



## lisaf

Ok, I looked and looked and I don't think there were any clever May names last year...
Are we just feeling competitive with the 'Sweet Peas'? :haha:

Pants are feeling so tight right now from gas/bloating UGH... its lunch time but food just doesn't sound interesting...


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa have something tasty for me hun :) lol 

I like May blossom but hmmm Im sure we can come up with something cleverer lol


----------



## lisaf

Most of the clever things I can think of are playing off the word 'may' as both the month and the word... which ties into the uncertainty we didn't like so much about the 'may bee babies' etc


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont like may bee babies... its abit 'maybe' to me.. and me not maybes in here we certain :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

May Day Babies. Or the May Flowers 

May Bloomers 

May Lillies (May is the month of Lily of the Valley) 

May Emeralds (may is the month of Emeralds) 

May is also the month that Mother's day falls under, and sometimes Easter is on May 

Dont know what to do about the Mother's Day but you could be the 

May Bunnies 

Orrrrrr (racking brain).... 

I can't think of anymore.

Oh wait....
May is National Smile Month in the UK... So May Smilies! :D


----------



## lisaf

May Mommies (not very original)
May Monkeys
May Spears (cuz apparently May is Asparagus month :rofl:)

Hmmm.. Apparently Dr. Spock was born in May but I can't think of anything to do with that

I do kind of like May Poles .. but its a bit phallic for a bunch of pregnant women :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

May Bloom.... oooh Casey you said that :) yes I like that! :)


----------



## lisaf

May buds for First Tri... May Flowers for 2nd Tri.... May Blooms for 3rd tri?
Or is that too complicated?
"Rough winds do shake the darling buds of May"


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww that would be sweet although not sure how complicated lol


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I love the whole may buds, may flowers, may blooms!! :) 

I don't know who Dr. Spock is... unless hes from Star Trek in which case you could be May Trekkies!! :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh plz no not May Trekkies lolol


----------



## lisaf

Lol... no Dr. Spock was this super famous child-rearing expert... my parents generation was totally raised on his methods.


----------



## lisaf

new_to_ttc - I settled on a cup of broccoli soup... ;)


----------



## lisaf

oh, and the transformation from buds, to flowers to blooms would be a little hard since the beginning of the month would transform so long before the end of the month....
I love the concept though it may be too hard to do.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oooh Id have rather you had a big piece of cake for me lololol :sick: at the thought!! maybe not! lol


----------



## lisaf

There were cupcakes in the break area and they did NOT look good to me :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just walked passed the biscuits and thought :sick: no ta lolol... I do feel 'hungry' though hmmmmm I dont want to be up all night arghhhhh should I try a bit more bread??


----------



## lisaf

get something in there... can't hurt right?
Nothing sounded good this morning so I had some french bread with butter... YUMMM... then I started eating a blueberry scone and it was just not that good to me even though I normally love them..?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Funny how so much can change so quickly!


----------



## meow951

Last years was The Darling Buds Of May, i saw it somewhere in a signature!

OH suggested the Iron Maydens :dohh:

He also said Dr Spock was from Star Trek, not that child rearing expert!

I'll see if we get any more suggestions and then i'll whack a poll up.

I didn't think May poles was phallic at all until you said lisa! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benjamin_Spock
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...=dr.+spock&ih=4_5_0_0_1_1_0_1_0_1.62_90&fsc=8

He most definitely IS a childcare expert! :haha:
I'm not sure the Spock from Star Trek was ever a Dr........

I think we'd have to be the Iron Maytrons as maidens are unwed girls... and married or not, being knocked up makes you a matron in my book :rofl:

Maybe we can play on the May Day thing... May Day.. mayday, lol


----------



## lisaf

Mayflowers when written all as one word makes me giggle for the whole Puritans thing, but that may be a bit too American for the UK girls here..


----------



## lisaf

Just googled this list... can any of you see a good name for us in there or use these somehow?
may
maya
mayan
mayapple
mayapples
mayas
maybe
maybes
maybush
maybushes
mayday
maydays
mayed
mayest
mayflies
mayflower
mayflowers
mayfly
mayhap
mayhem
mayhems
maying
mayings
mayo
mayonnaise
mayonnaises
mayor
mayoral
mayoralties
mayoralty
mayoress
mayoresses
mayors
mayos
maypole
maypoles
maypop
maypops
mays
mayst
mayvin
mayvins
mayweed
mayweeds


----------



## mummy3

The mayonaises :rofl:

Wow so many pages to catch up on!! 

I got my sickness meds, something called reglan, hopefully it works! Apparently I'm 5 weeks too but I know I ovulated later so will stay here:hugs:

Anyhoo medical system here is really complicated:wacko: I went to go get my hcg test and progesterone but apparently they dont do that at the gp, so have to go ob/gyn and they not available till 14th sept:dohh:

In the uk I have a scan at 6 weeks (previous fallopian tube surgery) to check for ectopic, so dont know whether to wait or camp out there:shrug: And we pay $800 a month for this health insurance:nope:

meow, I'm sorry you feel so worried, new-to-ttc covered it perfectly, its hard but each and every pregnancy is a blessing and enjoy each day at a time:hugs: 

Lisa how was your broccoli soup?:flower:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, it was ok, but I lost interest in the bread and butter I got to go with it :shrug:

Thats just silly that your gp wouldn't order a blood test for you! In my experience the OB/GYN just fills out paper and sends you off to a lab anyway so there's no reason the GP couldn't fill out the form for you. Heck, I used to have my GP do my annual pelvic exams before I started TTC. 

You should have no trouble getting an early scan. I know my GYN's office had you schedule it as soon as the pregnancy was confirmed. 
I'm guessing your GP didn't want to step in and start a process that your OB/GYN will have to finish.. must confuse them or something... of course mine are all part of the same medical group so maybe that helps me.
I would think you should get the progesterone test done ASAP if you have progesterone issues..

Oh wait... will you be almost 8 weeks when you get to see the GYN? If so, then I suggest calling and also scheduling your scan for a few days later now!


----------



## lisaf

Oh, and don't be afraid to be pushy... lol..


----------



## lisaf

ooh, how about 
Mayjor Mommas? or something with the word major spelled mayjor...


----------



## mummy3

I can be pushy:winkwink:

All mine are in the same medical group, they apparently don't talk tho:dohh:

Can't stomach any veg, but targets frozen fruit is pretty good.

I was looking out all my tiny babygros earlier, sooo exciting:happydance: Anja was only 4lb when we took her home!


----------



## lisaf

Yep pushy seems to work with many doctors... nice but super persistant and annoying! :haha: I always would say 'I'm so sorry to bother you with this again, but I'm just going crazy and can you tell me if my lab results are in yet' :haha:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I dont think Iron Maydens would be very good. 

An Iron Maiden is a medieval torture device usually used for witches. It was a coffin type thing with spikes surrounding the whole thing, and when it was closed BAM! 

But you guys like it because of the band, that's cool too. :D


----------



## mummy3

Ok at the risk of sounding uncool, who are the iron maiden band?

The torture device doesn't sound too pleasant, they had some strange ideas in the past:wacko:

I'm intrigued by the maypoles:flasher: :rofl:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Iron Maiden--Run to the Hills


----------



## lisaf

new_to_ttc ... My acupuncturist gave me a recipe to help with morning sickness. She says to make your own ginger tea. Buy a ginger root, peel it, chop into chunks and boil in enough water for about 5 cups of tea total then strain out the ginger and reheat as needed through the day. She swears by it so I thought I'd pass it on... let us know if you try it! :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Lisa ty ty ty ... I bought some ginger tea... yours sounds far more enjoyable lol ALTHOUGH I walked passed Subway today and it smelt sooooo good - I had a sandwich woop woop (then dash to bathroom :sick:) I forgot I was being icky, because Im just avoiding food so I dont feel bllurrghhhhhhhhhhh all day so I had the sandwich and all too quickly was reminded it wasnt such a great idea lol.. least it smelt nice :)

I love Mayhem lol Mini Mayhems... thats coooool lol 

How is everyone today? Mummy hope your gynae see's you soon! I agree that you should get on your phone and pester and make sure they know who you are and what you want!!

Scary - just as this little one is beginning its little journey, my other one is starting to try the big world on his own. He has started going to friends houses and the park with friends now (with no mummys!! arghh) and today I bought him his first mobile phone!!! He is only 100ft away from me rofl but arghhhh too far!!! 

Is anyone here paranoid about having sex? Sorry if this is tmi... me and dp we having some fun earlier, but I got all worried incase he went in too far or something and dusturbed everything. Afterwards I had a little bit of cramping, but nothing significant I think it was more because it was on my mind, and its completely eased now.


----------



## lisaf

I'm too afraid to have sex tbh!!! What if my cervix is too sensitive and the sex makes me spot a little... I'll PANIC!!! I read a thread on that kind of thing earlier and someone said their nurse told them to 'keep stuff out of there' until her appointment..? :rofl: 
DH and I burned out so bad on TTC that we tended to wait to have sex until I was fertile then take the rest of the time off, so we're not 'hurting' too bad.

I bet the freshly made ginger tea will have a stronger effect than the pre-packaged stuff, but if even the packaged stuff is helping, then GOOD!
Does it make you feel better at all that you got to eat even if you had to lose it? :haha:

I've been having a hard time dealing with some smells... I did actually throw up this morning when dishing out the cat's wet food... hadn't eaten yet though. I am now having a dog poop emergency at work... got it on my shoes, the carpet under my desk, took care of all that and managed to avoid getting sick... but I just checked and its all over my car floor mat.... I just can't face that... so I'm calling a car detailing guy to come out and wash my mats :dohh:


----------



## Hoppersgirl

meow951 said:


> Last years was The Darling Buds Of May, i saw it somewhere in a signature!
> 
> OH suggested the Iron Maydens :dohh:
> 
> He also said Dr Spock was from Star Trek, not that child rearing expert!
> 
> I'll see if we get any more suggestions and then i'll whack a poll up.
> 
> I didn't think May poles was phallic at all until you said lisa! :haha:

I have just laughed so loud at the suggestion of the Iron Maydens - 1 of my favourite bands but so fabulously inappropriate! I love the name May Blossoms!:thumbup:

I've got my first Dr's appointment on Monday, so feeling a little nervous - this is my 1st baby.

I've just told my Mum, Dad & Sister (who are under strict instructions that they've now signed into the official secrets act - lol) and they are so happy!

I am absolutely whacked from a crazy day at work though, so I think I will be on a very early night tonight - AGAIN!


----------



## lisaf

I'm so afraid to tell anyone... even someone I woudln't mind sharing the early news with, I'm just so afraid they're going to accidentally blab to someone we want to wait to tell!!! I dont' feel like I can tell my MIL until we see the hb... so I can't tell my SIL cuz she'll blab... I can't tell my pregnant friend because she may be a bit distracted/forgetful and say something in front of someone who knows my SIL etc... :rofl: I'm a little paranoid!

As much as I don't want to tell MIL too soon, I'm more afraid someone else will blab to her! (she wants another grandchild SOOOOO badly I can't bear to disappoint her!)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wish my mother was aware of the official secret act ha ha ha

I havent tried the ginger tea, I just picked it up today. And yes it was so good to eat the sandwich, and it made being sick easier ... better than an empty tummy right?? stupid thing lolol

I think I refrain from putting anything in there until I know all is ok from now on, I was soooo paranoid.. covered it well.. I tended to him in other ways - men dont mind so long as they getting the attention right ;) lolol


----------



## lisaf

I think my DH wouldn't mind if I chose an 'alternative method' either ;) but I'm not volunteering for that!!! hee hee

I'm too afraid to eat at subway, lol.. the lunchmeat thing scares me... though if you get it toasted its supposed to be ok..?


----------



## mummy3

new_to_ttc said:


> Wish my mother was aware of the official secret act ha ha ha
> 
> I havent tried the ginger tea, I just picked it up today. And yes it was so good to eat the sandwich, and it made being sick easier ... better than an empty tummy right?? stupid thing lolol
> 
> I think I refrain from putting anything in there until I know all is ok from now on, I was soooo paranoid.. covered it well.. I tended to him in other ways - men dont mind so long as they getting the attention right ;) lolol

I wish my hubby wouldn't mind being tended in other ways:dohh:

I sorted the problem with the ob, apparently her receptionist is to blame, but blood tests today and monday:thumbup: 

Your right its so much better to keep something in your stomach, not only do you feel worse when its empty, at least some of the calories would be absorbed before you are sick.:flower:


----------



## mummy3

!scary - just as this little one is beginning its little journey, my other one is starting to try the big world on his own. He has started going to friends houses and the park with friends now (with no mummys!! arghh) and today I bought him his first mobile phone!!! He is only 100ft away from me rofl but arghhhh too far!!! 


My daughter is a year younger than your son and wants a mobile phone too! It's strange and scary watching them growing more independant!


----------



## lisaf

I would totally get my kid one of the phones that are made for kids... where you pre-program maybe 4 numbers for them to be able to call etc... Heck, it might be nice to have one even when they are too young for it for the babysitter to have so they can always reach us etc. Though I couldn't jusitfy the cost until they were older.

YAY!!! Glad you're getting the blood tests!!! I've had arguments with receptionists over stuff like that before, lol! Or left a message, then decide not to be a pest for once, only to call 2 days later and find out the message was never passed on to the nurse/doctor.


----------



## zeezee

Hi Y'all, can I join?! :wave:

I got my first BFP on an IC at 10dpo and then had my first beta at 11dpo (30.5). Have my second tomorrow morning, REALLY nervous. I had a MMC in April and am super scared but trying to be happy with each day I am pregnant 

I am due on May 8. FX for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## lisaf

Yay!!! more and more women joining!! I found out super early like you did zeezee... I know all the things that CAN go wrong, but I'm not letting that overwhelm me and just enjoying it for now!


----------



## meow951

Congratulations zeezee! I'll add you to the list.

I'm scared of having sex too. Last time it didn't bother me at all and my sex drive was really high so we did it loads haha. This time though i'm really nervous. OH was sweet though and said we didn't have to do it the whole 9 months if i didn't want to. DOn't know how long that would last though, he is a sex maniac.

I told loads of people last time but this time only Mum, Dad, Sister and best friend know. Not telling anyone else until we feel ready whether that be 12 weeks or 20 weeks lol.


----------



## Tonnilou

Helloooooooooo lovely ladies and happy friday.

I love the name suggestions and particularly favour the may bloosom style names. I looked up a bit, trying to be a bit clever n all and found this page with some lovely symbolism about the may blossom.

https://www.whitedragon.org.uk/articles/hawthorn.htm

I love how it calls it the Queen Of The May so maybe we could be the Queens of May or the May Queens? Also I loved when it said this part

"a symbol of abandonment and fertility" OoO lala and about May that "It was known as the "Merry Month" and folk went about "wearing the green", decking themselves in greenery and may blossom. Everywhere, everything is bursting with life and fertility at this time, and Beltane is a celebration of this potential. The cutting of the may blossom had great significance and symbolised the beginning of new life and the onset of the growing season. " ( I am in the south coast of the UK and got married around Beltane for those reasons ;D ) 

How lovely that we will be bringing new lives into the world at this special time. 

MEOW - You poor darling, I think what you went through and what so many others go through is so tragic but it is inspiring to see you try again and not be put off, that takes guts, strength and amazing spirit. It is hard to read those sad stories especially as its everyones biggest worry BUT what gives me hope is that if that does happen then peopel do have the strength to carry on and try again and that usually they are much luckier with their future pregnancies. SO I send extra hugs to you girls and wish us all sticky beans and healthy happy pregnancies and lil bubbas.


----------



## Mumtobe1985

may already congrats may 8th is my birthday so i will be watching this xx


----------



## lisaf

I like the idea of including Merry in our name... LOVE all the background you dug up about the symbolism
Merry May Blossoms
or
Merry May Queens / Merry Queens of May


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay welcomes ladies :) So many May babies :)

Glad you got your blood tests sorted mummy :)

Lisa I totally didnt think of the processed meat but I had it well toasted so will be ok right?? Arghhhhh there's me trying hard to do the right thing!!! Even given up my beloved diet pepsi!! :(

How are we all this evening :) Still no offers to share my all day MS??? lolol Just for one meal maybe lol *bats eyes* lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

hey guys! my estimated due date right now is 5/7 but we'll see what my scan puts me at. my first appt is sept.9 :D


----------



## lisaf

new_to_ttc said:


> yay welcomes ladies :) So many May babies :)
> 
> Glad you got your blood tests sorted mummy :)
> 
> Lisa I totally didnt think of the processed meat but I had it well toasted so will be ok right?? Arghhhhh there's me trying hard to do the right thing!!! Even given up my beloved diet pepsi!! :(
> 
> How are we all this evening :) Still no offers to share my all day MS??? lolol Just for one meal maybe lol *bats eyes* lol

My friend is 38weeks pregnant and ate deli meat the whole time and drank sodas and even had a cup of coffee a day.. her and baby are totally fine, I'm just not sure I can risk it as I already feel like I've been 'unlucky' so far in this process.

Most girls say toasting the sub is usually enough to kill of any potential listeria. I'll probably eat lunch meat at home but stay away from it in public unless its toasted. I think you're fine and at this point, its probably way more important to get SOME food in you at all, no matter how briefly it stays in! The listeria risk is still minimal (happens so rarely)... they only recently started blaming lunchmeat and I dont' remember hearing about all these listeria cases before and they haven't even proved yet that staying away from lunchmeat eliminates your risk of listeria exposure... you know?
I'm sure you're FINE :D

I don't want to offer to take even part of your MS as I'm afraid mine will come in its own time anyway. Also trying to keep this pregnancy quiet until we see the HB... MS will totally give it away before I'm ready to announce!!! Sorry :haha:


----------



## ProudMary83

Ladies . . I am having a really hard time with people finding out my news. 

Little things like when I got a coffee this a.m. at the coffee shop at my work.
I asked for an 8oz decaf . . the barista got a look on her face, and said "are you...?" I could only smile . . I didn't SAY anything, but she totally knows. Then I walked by there later and the other barista knew! 
I don't want to tell the boss until after my first scan or around 12 weeks. Although even him this morning said what's up? Cause I seemed stressed and distracted. I was able to play this one off a little easier and just said I'm stressed with the combination of work, school and my volunteer work. He bought it . . 
Then my MIL was grilling me on the phone asking what's going on because I 'sounded wierd'. I'm such a bad liar, people keep guessing what's on my mind, and I just can deny it! The list of people in the know is growing too fast too soon. aaaahhhh!! :wacko:


----------



## lisaf

I know how you feel! Just have to come up with excuses!!
If you're not drinking... it an allergy medicine..
If you ask for decaf at another place or someone's house... just say you're trying to cut back on your caffine as you've been having these headaches/raised blood pressure (and of course if you're not looking well.... its because of all these caffine headaches you've been having from giving it up).

Distracted? Blame work/home, etc... 
You MIGHT have to tell work sooner though as they may notice more bathroom trips (blame UTIs), morning sickness (food poisoning - though I'd tell it was pregnancy before they got the idea you were hungover)... etc etc..
Good luck! :haha:


----------



## mummy3

If you have a male boss, blame it on "woman's issues" usually thats enough to scare them away for a while:winkwink:

I didn't know about deli meat, does that include packets of ham? things change everytime I'm pregnant and I cant keep up!:wacko:

Pretty much everyone knows here, except the mil:thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

mummy3 - it also changes from country to country!!! :rofl: so you're in double trouble there!!
In the US, they are currently suggesting you stay away from all deli meats unless they've been heated (if at home, microwave, if out and about, have your sandwich toasted).
In the UK, I think they are more lax and only prohibit 'cured' meats.
I think it has to do with different food-handling procedures.

The problem is listeria can grow even at refrigerated temperatures.
However, I'm not going to worry about stuff in my fridge, I'd worry more about stuff that sits out at a deli counter. I'm not a huge fan of most lunchmeats, but I do like salami (maybe the spices in it kill any germ? :haha:)


----------



## meow951

MilosMommy7 said:


> hey guys! my estimated due date right now is 5/7 but we'll see what my scan puts me at. my first appt is sept.9 :D

Added you! x


----------



## anna matronic

the meat thing (in th UK anyway) is to stay away from cured meats (salami and pastrami etc) packaged sandwich meat like chicken/turkey/ham is totally fine as it is cooked and sealed and kept cold.

The fizzy drinks is also ok, I think the limit is something like 5 cans a day. I live off of coke, not 5 cans a day worth but couldn't cope without!! So the odd cup of tea/coffee etc should be fine.

Glad to see there are loads of you joining :)


----------



## anna matronic

Oh and I don;t know why but this is the only other thread I am stalking, I am keeping an eye on you ladies :haha:


----------



## MilosMommy7

anna matronic said:


> the meat thing (in th UK anyway) is to stay away from cured meats (salami and pastrami etc) packaged sandwich meat like chicken/turkey/ham is totally fine as it is cooked and sealed and kept cold.
> 
> The fizzy drinks is also ok, I think the limit is something like 5 cans a day. I live off of coke, not 5 cans a day worth but couldn't cope without!! So the odd cup of tea/coffee etc should be fine.
> 
> Glad to see there are loads of you joining :)

your bump is so cute! lol


----------



## anna matronic

MilosMommy7 said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> the meat thing (in th UK anyway) is to stay away from cured meats (salami and pastrami etc) packaged sandwich meat like chicken/turkey/ham is totally fine as it is cooked and sealed and kept cold.
> 
> The fizzy drinks is also ok, I think the limit is something like 5 cans a day. I live off of coke, not 5 cans a day worth but couldn't cope without!! So the odd cup of tea/coffee etc should be fine.
> 
> Glad to see there are loads of you joining :)
> 
> your bump is so cute! lolClick to expand...

Thanks :) x x


----------



## ProudMary83

meow951 said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> hey guys! my estimated due date right now is 5/7 but we'll see what my scan puts me at. my first appt is sept.9 :D
> 
> Added you! xClick to expand...

Its interesting. Seems like everyone around my due date (5/5) is going to the dr in early sept. My dr didn't want to see me unitl 9/22...even then they say I will just be seeing a medical assistant to do paperwork and get my file started, no scan....


----------



## lisaf

I'm a 5/5er and I'm only getting the early scan etc because I'm seeing a fertility specialist... even though everything seems just fine, he monitors closely so that in case something IS wrong, we at least have some information and can maybe figure out why and prevent it.


----------



## lisaf

Ok, someone just turned the dial up on my boob pain.. and I swear they are bigger (kind of hard to tell as they're quite large already). I'm loving it since its a good sign my progesterone is nice and strong :happydance: Just surprised me!


----------



## wantbaby2

meow951 said:


> I couldn't find any threads for May due dates so thought i would start one!
> 
> Got my BFP today and i am due the 2nd May, a year to the day we lost our angel! I expect other people will be getting BFP's so thought we could all group together here!
> 
> If you want to give me your due dates then i can make us a list! Also we need a name for our group so answers on a postcard please! :flower:
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months everyone:dust:
> 
> *1st*
> mummy3
> new_to_ttc
> koco​
> *2nd*
> Meow951
> BrandiCanucks
> Ithaka
> moochacha
> gills26​
> *3rd*
> Tonnilou​
> *4th*
> *5th*
> lisaf
> fiveoyea
> ProudMary83​
> *6th*
> Hoppersgirl​
> *7th*
> MilosMommy7​*8th*
> zeezee​*9th*
> Canadianmom4​
> *10th*
> *11th*
> *12th*
> *13th*
> *14th*
> *15th*
> *16th*
> *17th*
> *18th*
> *19th*
> *20th*
> *21st*
> *22nd*
> *23rd*
> *24th*
> *25th*
> *26th*
> *27th*
> *28th*
> *29th*
> *30th*
> *31st*​

can I join. I got promoted from 2ww.I got BFP on 08/24.My due date will be 05/04/11 if everything goes alright


----------



## mummy3

I'm with you on the boob pain Lisa!! I'm feeding my 1 year old dd right now and owwwwccchhh its like stabbing glass through my nipples:cry:

anna thankyou for stalking and giving great advice:hugs: I had a giant craving for coke for a couple of weeks last time and it was hard to keep the number of cans down:blush:

Mary :hugs: the 22nd is actually pretty early, its just a few of us have had previous complications or are known to be high risk.

New_to_ttc are you feeling any better?:hugs: 

Off to the beach tomorrow with the mil:nope: Whats everyone else u to? :flower:


----------



## mummy3

:wave:
Hello new people! yay we are filling up:happydance:


----------



## lisaf

yay to new members!! 
I'm working out with my SIL (walking and playing some Wii Fit)... DH wants to go to the zoo, we need to do some sprinkler work and I talked him into doing some baby-stuff window shopping :haha:


----------



## wantbaby2

new_to_ttc said:


> yay welcomes ladies :) So many May babies :)
> 
> Glad you got your blood tests sorted mummy :)
> 
> Lisa I totally didnt think of the processed meat but I had it well toasted so will be ok right?? Arghhhhh there's me trying hard to do the right thing!!! Even given up my beloved diet pepsi!! :(
> 
> How are we all this evening :) Still no offers to share my all day MS??? lolol Just for one meal maybe lol *bats eyes* lol

hi new_to_ttc.I am so glad we both moved to this forum from 2ww.I used CB digital on 13dpo 08/24. *BFP*. then on 14dpo08/25 my dr checked HCG level.it was 184. then today again on 16dpo it was rechecked & it came back 463. So she said it is a good sign indicating that my little been is in my uterus not in the tubes because the HCG level is more than double within 48hs. I am going to have my US in next 2 weeks ( sep 9th).I don't have any nausea yet.have a good 9 months


----------



## MilosMommy7

yeah, my boobs are totally feeling fuller. i keep having my OH feel them to see if he can feel the difference too.


----------



## Julz1984

Hey ladies! i got my bfp 9dpo, Cd26, on 25th august. I'm 4weeks today and feeling Blergh! had nasty nausea since 5dpo and today (day AF due) it seems to be a little worse. My skin is looking more like that of a teenagers (Im 26!). And making brekkie for my little boy (who is 2.5) seems like an impossible task when combined with ms :s
DF (25, been together 7yrs and engaged since march) seems to think im getting snappy... lol me, never!

Can't wait to get to know you all, congratulations!

Oh hang on, my due date is May 7th based on lmp (or 9th based on Ov!) Xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

Julz1984 said:


> Hey ladies! i got my bfp 9dpo, Cd26, on 25th august. I'm 4weeks today and feeling Blergh! had nasty nausea since 5dpo and today (day AF due) it seems to be a little worse. My skin is looking more like that of a teenagers (Im 26!). And making brekkie for my little boy (who is 2.5) seems like an impossible task when combined with ms :s
> DF (25, been together 7yrs and engaged since march) seems to think im getting snappy... lol me, never!
> 
> Can't wait to get to know you all, congratulations!
> 
> Oh hang on, my due date is May 7th based on lmp (or 9th based on Ov!) Xx

do you mean 4w today the 28th(saturday) or the 27th(friday). if you dont mind me asking , when was your ovulation date? i'm 4w today(saturday) and i ovulated on the 13th and my dd is 5/7 based on LMP :)


----------



## capricorn1

Hello, 

I got my BFP on 25th on 12/13dpo. According to FF my due date is 6th May based on ovulation day. This is our first, so not at all sure what to expect going to take each day as it comes. Been ttc since last year so still can't quite believe that it's happened!!

Been feeling really tired, boobs hurt and have grown at an alarming rate!! and have been starving for the last couple of days. Think I'm going to be the size of a house with massive knockers by end of first tri at this rate, lol!!!

anyway, congrats to all May girls. H&H 9months to us all!!

xxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

capricorn1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my BFP on 25th on 12/13dpo. According to FF my due date is 6th May based on ovulation day. This is our first, so not at all sure what to expect going to take each day as it comes. Been ttc since last year so still can't quite believe that it's happened!!
> 
> Been feeling really tired, boobs hurt and have grown at an alarming rate!! and have been starving for the last couple of days. Think I'm going to be the size of a house with massive knockers by end of first tri at this rate, lol!!!
> 
> anyway, congrats to all May girls. H&H 9months to us all!!
> 
> xxx

congrats on your successful TTC journey :)


----------



## Mummymac

I think ill be 4th may!

So excited I just cant get over it!


----------



## Julz1984

Hey MilosMommy, 4w today... saturday... I Ov'd on the 16th and yay we have the same due date! Although I OVd later, they will still leave my due date as 7th. They will only change if its more than 2weeks out.

Capricorn, congrat to you! I cant get over it either. I'm so excited i want to tell everyone already lol.Xx


----------



## zeezee

og god, so tired, and a sore throat!


----------



## 24/7

Hello Girls!! :D
I'm very cautiously popping my foot in the door here!! We found out yesterday on CD21 that we are expecting our first litle baby, and we are absolutely thrilled, but staying cautious for now. 
I can't wait to share the rest of the journey with you all. xxxx


----------



## meow951

Congratulations to all the new girls on your BFP's! I've put you all on the list.

24/7- I found out early too, 9 DPO! I was cautious too and wasn't happy until AF was definately late. When you feel "safe" give me your due date and i'll pop you on the list!

Hows everyone feeling today?

I'm knacked from working so much and my fire alarm decided to start telling me it has a low battery at 5am. Que me waking up OH terrified there is a fire donwstairs lol


----------



## 24/7

Thanks Meow, my due date according to AF is 12th May, but I ovulated a week early so I think once I have a scan it will be bought forward a little bit, but for now it's the 12th please. 
I was so suprised to get a positive so early, and it wasn't much lighter than the control line, so hopefully that means a nice strong beanie. xxx


----------



## meow951

I had a decent line too so hoping that mine is sticky as well!

I'll put you down for the 12th then at the moment.


----------



## 24/7

Thank you muchly!! :)
Feels so wierd to be here!! xx


----------



## lisaf

Welcome everyone!! Its getting more and more crowded! I love it!!

I found out at 9dpo too! LOL Felt foolish until AF was late. Still nervous, both that something could go wrong, but also that it might be multiples (I had 4 eggs this month :dohh:). Everyone teasing me about it just makes me anxious and worried about how we'll manage. I know I could handle 2 but its just so much harder I'd be thrilled with one. ARGH, can't wait for my first scan to see the heartbeat! (see? I said heart BEAT, not heartBEATS... lol I'm assuming its one until I'm told otherwise darnit!!)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow so many new ladies, welcomes and congratulations :) I will go back and remember names :) Wantbaby I am so happy for you hun, huge congratulations!!!

Ive been to the zoo today, had to bring the kids back after 5 hours as I was just too tired to stay any longer lol It drained my completely!!! Bless they didnt get to see one half of the place I said Id take them again lol I had a little something to eat to, its not staying down at all but least Im hungry and eating. As mummy said, I'll absorb some calories at least :) 

OMG.. sore bbs todays!!! I thought I felt sore in the 2ww.. now I think that was wishful thinking fudging norna ooooowwwwwww!!!!!! I took my bra off thought it would help omg no made it worse! 

Thanks for the info on deli meat I think I did have salarmi (toasted) on my Sub, I'll just avoided it from now on. And 5 cans being ok, thats cool. I go no where near that amount but I do like diet pepsi occassionally :)

Lisa do you have a date for your scan yet?? Everywhere I went today I saw twins - identical ones at that lol I think it was twins day out rofl... got me so paranoid lol And so many bumps awwwww we'll have those soon :)


----------



## lisaf

Oh yeah, taking the bra off makes it SOOO much worse but they do feel better if you leave them out.
I get my bloodwork again on Monday. I'll schedule the ultrasound then. I'm thinking of asking for Sept 9th, I'll be exactly 6 weeks then. Of course that makes me scared too, lol...... what if there is no heartbeat but bub is just a little slow... if I get it done before 6 weeks and there is no heartbeat, then I'll just tell myself its too early.. if there isn't one at 6 weeks I may panic :rofl: I'm not sure I can win either way!!

TTC - did the ginger tea help at all?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Id be so the same being on the 6 weeks boarder, hence why we talked about trying to wait until 8 weeks for the early scan, unless MW wants it sooner! 

The ginger tea was a bit weird! Tasted a bt hmmm.. but I guess it was ok. Not sure if its helping, but I am eating a little more even if it isnt staying down! It'll all be worth it in the end :) Im enjoying feeling pregnant :)


----------



## 24/7

I've been asleep since my last post!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow 24/7 I wish I had been lololol


----------



## mummy3

24/7 said:


> I've been asleep since my last post!! :D xx

I'm jealous! I never get a nap:sleep:


----------



## 24/7

:D:D:D:D:D:D xxx


----------



## mummy3

new_to_ttc said:


> Oh Id be so the same being on the 6 weeks boarder, hence why we talked about trying to wait until 8 weeks for the early scan, unless MW wants it sooner!
> 
> The ginger tea was a bit weird! Tasted a bt hmmm.. but I guess it was ok. Not sure if its helping, but I am eating a little more even if it isnt staying down! It'll all be worth it in the end :) Im enjoying feeling pregnant :)

Yeah I'm getting a scan on the 14th sept, so nearly 8 weeks, its a great time :thumbup:
I have had 2 scans at the 6 week mark, 1 we saw hb the other was too early.:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

i am falling asleep sat here :( I have to go to work soon.. just need to stay awake a little while longer.... yyaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Chaos

Hi girls,

I'm cautiously stepping in and sitting quietly until this pregnancy is confirmed healthy at a 6 wk scan on the 9th September. 

My last pregnancy was removed at 9 weeks on the 27th July due to a right tube pregnancy. I lost the tube also. Dr says I have a 15% increased chance of it being another ectopic, however, I also had a 50% less chance of getting pregnant (so 13%!) and I beat those odds first time, so I'm hoping I can beat some more you know?

I got my BPF 8 DPO (OV on 15th, you can see TTC journal) .. I'm scared tho as to what the next 2 weeks will bring. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high you know .. but hopefully lil speck has landed in the correct place this time and this pregnancy will be healthy...

I'll be due 8th May.

And breath.


----------



## new_to_ttc

mummy3 said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Oh Id be so the same being on the 6 weeks boarder, hence why we talked about trying to wait until 8 weeks for the early scan, unless MW wants it sooner!
> 
> The ginger tea was a bit weird! Tasted a bt hmmm.. but I guess it was ok. Not sure if its helping, but I am eating a little more even if it isnt staying down! It'll all be worth it in the end :) Im enjoying feeling pregnant :)
> 
> Yeah I'm getting a scan on the 14th sept, so nearly 8 weeks, its a great time :thumbup:
> I have had 2 scans at the 6 week mark, 1 we saw hb the other was too early.:hugs:Click to expand...

Oh nice! God thats not very far away is it? Will we really be 8 weeks by then?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi Choas! So sorry to read about your previous loss hun, FX'd this one found its way all the way down :)


----------



## lisaf

Chaos said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm cautiously stepping in and sitting quietly until this pregnancy is confirmed healthy at a 6 wk scan on the 9th September.
> 
> My last pregnancy was removed at 9 weeks on the 27th July due to a right tube pregnancy. I lost the tube also. Dr says I have a 15% increased chance of it being another ectopic, however, I also had a 50% less chance of getting pregnant (so 13%!) and I beat those odds first time, so I'm hoping I can beat some more you know?
> 
> I got my BPF 8 DPO (OV on 15th, you can see TTC journal) .. I'm scared tho as to what the next 2 weeks will bring. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high you know .. but hopefully lil speck has landed in the correct place this time and this pregnancy will be healthy...
> 
> I'll be due 8th May.
> 
> And breath.

Hi there! I hope it all goes well this time. Several of us are anxiously awaiting our first scans for similar reasons! I'm hoping to schedule mine on the 9th also.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Chaos said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm cautiously stepping in and sitting quietly until this pregnancy is confirmed healthy at a 6 wk scan on the 9th September.
> 
> My last pregnancy was removed at 9 weeks on the 27th July due to a right tube pregnancy. I lost the tube also. Dr says I have a 15% increased chance of it being another ectopic, however, I also had a 50% less chance of getting pregnant (so 13%!) and I beat those odds first time, so I'm hoping I can beat some more you know?
> 
> I got my BPF 8 DPO (OV on 15th, you can see TTC journal) .. I'm scared tho as to what the next 2 weeks will bring. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high you know .. but hopefully lil speck has landed in the correct place this time and this pregnancy will be healthy...
> 
> I'll be due 8th May.
> 
> And breath.

that's when my scan is too :) good luck!


----------



## Tonnilou

Welcome new girls and allooooooooooo Merry may Queens or Merry May Blossoms or bloosms of merry may whatever we end up calling ourselves. Happy Saturday to you all ;)

Scans I WOULD LOVE ONE but seeing as I wont get to see my MW until the 27th September which is when I am 8 weeks or so then I cant imagine that I will get one before I am 10 or 12 weeks? Sooooooooooooooo its a case of twiddling my thumbs, trying really hard to not obcess about the negatives and lots of positive vibes.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hi to all the May mummy's i'm due on the 7th xx


----------



## mummy3

new_to_ttc we would be more like 7 1/2 weeks. I dunno though they may call me in earlier as well at 6 weeks,should find out on tuesday after these blood tests:thumbup:

Hi chaos, congrats:hugs: were you in the septembryos last year?:flower:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Wudluvanuva1 said:


> Hi to all the May mummy's i'm due on the 7th xx

:happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Tonni, I think some of us would prefer not to have a reason to need the earlier scan. Hope you dont have to wait too long, 12 weeks you'll get to see so much more hun!

Welcome and congratulations again to all the new ladies :)

My breast bone is hurting tonight :( right between the 2 at the top ish area :(


----------



## Tonnilou

new_to_ttc said:


> Tonni, I think some of us would prefer not to have a reason to need the earlier scan. Hope you dont have to wait too long, 12 weeks you'll get to see so much more hun!
> 
> Welcome and congratulations again to all the new ladies :)
> 
> My breast bone is hurting tonight :( right between the 2 at the top ish area :(

awwww yes I know you all would, I hope I didnt sound insensitive and thankyou so much too. It just feels like a lifetime away from the 4wk4 I am at now. Ouch on the breastbone, hope it feels better soon.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Yey i've been looking out for someone who's due the same day as me x


----------



## new_to_ttc

of course you didnt hun, I was just hoping I could be in your shoes. Quite nervous about an early scan incase the date are off and we dont see what we need to see etc .... 6-8 weeks seems so far away yet really its not.. it'll fly by :)


----------



## 24/7

new_to_ttc said:


> Tonni, I think some of us would prefer not to have a reason to need the earlier scan. Hope you dont have to wait too long, 12 weeks you'll get to see so much more hun!
> 
> Welcome and congratulations again to all the new ladies :)
> 
> *My breast bone is hurting tonight  right between the 2 at the top ish area *:(

I have this too, and it is so painful, has been like it for the last three days now. xxx


----------



## Tonnilou

new_to_ttc said:


> of course you didnt hun, I was just hoping I could be in your shoes. Quite nervous about an early scan incase the date are off and we dont see what we need to see etc .... 6-8 weeks seems so far away yet really its not.. it'll fly by :)

Awww *hugs* I find the dates thing soooooooooooo confusing, I still cant quite get my head round them.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Wudluvanuva1 said:


> Yey i've been looking out for someone who's due the same day as me x

how have you been feeling? do you have your first appt scheduled?


----------



## BlessedTwice

Hey ladies I'm due May 9th! I had a faint positve 4 days before my missed period and 2 more positives 2 days before my period! so excited here!


----------



## Chaos

Evenin' Girls,

The ol pregnant hormones are getting to me already. Long story short about 4 months ago we brought in a stray cat that had come around, he was dead skinny and we fed him up, got him vet checked and such. He turned in to a 12lb brute! He was great with humans, affectionate and playful, but he started targeting one of our resident cats .. being a right little shit to him. The resident cat was getting the ka-ka beaten out of him daily and was loosing weight. Well, we rehomed the stray today as the baby got in the middle of it the other day and got hurt. I know the people he's gone to and they will look after him really well, but I still feel really sad. They just posted pics of him settling in to his new home on FB and I just sat here in a blubbering mess. :cry:

Thanks for the warm welcome. 

*Mummy3 *~ I was a '09 Bumpkin .. was due the 1st October but lil Button was impatient and after a 40 hour labour (!) decided to make her appearance on the 30th September. So I guess I kinda am a septembryos a lil bit lol.

We still all chat on our bumpkin thread about our kiddies .. getting ready to turn 1 now! INSANE how quick its gone. 

Re the name for this group, I really like Mayflowers.
*
Blessedtwice & Wudluvanuva1* ~ Congratulations girls :flower:

oohheeee, mama is ready for BED!


----------



## zeezee

Hi Ladies - I got my second beta back this morning, wondering if anyone knows anything about levels etc. On Thursday morning it was 30.5 (11dpo) and 45 hours later on Saturday morning (13dpo) it was 91. I am happy it al least doubled!


----------



## lisaf

zeezee - there is a huge range of what is normal. The average is doubling every 48 hours.. you sound like you're doing great! :)
Mine went from 7 at 9dpo and at 11dpo it was up to 35 !! lol.. yikes!! I'm getting another on Monday and hoping its near the 400 range.. though I guess it could be a lot higher. A little nervous for twins, but I'm still in the normal range for single pregnancies... on the low end for multiples I think.

doubling a little slow isn't even a sign that something is wrong, it all just fluctuates.


----------



## Chaos

zeezee said:


> Hi Ladies - I got my second beta back this morning, wondering if anyone knows anything about levels etc. On Thursday morning it was 30.5 (11dpo) and 45 hours later on Saturday morning (13dpo) it was 91. I am happy it al least doubled!

That seems about right .. in the start levels double every 36 to 48 hours! Congratulations :flower:


----------



## lisaf

WOW, I just got hit with this HUGE wave of fatigue... its too late to take a nap though :(
(7pm)

Oh.. and can anyone give me tips on how to get DH to stop feeling my stomach? lmao... i keep telling him he's just feeling my fat right now!
He used to try to sneak a feel of my boobs when we kissed, now he's sneaking belly grabs


----------



## Chaos

lisaf said:


> WOW, I just got hit with this HUGE wave of fatigue... its too late to take a nap though :(
> (7pm)
> 
> Oh.. and can anyone give me tips on how to get DH to stop feeling my stomach? lmao... i keep telling him he's just feeling my fat right now!
> He used to try to sneak a feel of my boobs when we kissed, now he's sneaking belly grabs

Reach down, grab and give his nut sack a good squeeze. Bet it will make him think twice if nothing else haha


----------



## lisaf

Chaos said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> WOW, I just got hit with this HUGE wave of fatigue... its too late to take a nap though :(
> (7pm)
> 
> Oh.. and can anyone give me tips on how to get DH to stop feeling my stomach? lmao... i keep telling him he's just feeling my fat right now!
> He used to try to sneak a feel of my boobs when we kissed, now he's sneaking belly grabs
> 
> Reach down, grab and give his nut sack a good squeeze. Bet it will make him think twice if nothing else hahaClick to expand...

LMAO, nah, he'd just get excited! :haha:


----------



## beckyfletcher

Hi i got my BFP yesterday due 11th May so excited this is our 3rd and final baby, congrats to everyone :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations becky and blessed :) 

Tonni I know what you mean about dates etc - Im not sure if the '6 weeks' thing for seeing the HB refers to our bean being 6 weeks in size or 6 weeks from lmp.. arghhhh so really quite nervous about timing my early scan right so we see what we need to see and no unnecessary worries are created!

I feel rubbish today :( all day MS is slowly getting the better of me - up all night is not good!!! Being sick Im handling, tired and sick well arghhhh and to make it worse, I just got my head down for a nap this morning and was woken by my boss less than an hour later with him asking me to work this afternoon :( Oh and I have a stupid cough, I had since 4dpo I think and I was told a cough is a good sign blah blah .... when does it actually go away???? Its a really dry cough and coupled with everything else its just adding to me feeling rubbish this morning. Give my adrenaline 20 minutes to kick in.. I'll be sorted, tears dried and smile back on...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

zeezee said:


> Hi Ladies - I got my second beta back this morning, wondering if anyone knows anything about levels etc. On Thursday morning it was 30.5 (11dpo) and 45 hours later on Saturday morning (13dpo) it was 91. I am happy it al least doubled!

That sounds right on target for levels. They're supposed to double every 48-72 hours. Mine went from 36 at 11 dpo to 282 at 14 dpo. 


****************

So I'm getting worried now. ALL my symptoms seem to have disappeared. The only thing I still have is the rhinitis (sneezing, stuffy/runny nose) but it could easily be related to the abrupt change in temperature. I did have one HUGE wave of nausea two nights ago, woke up feeling as if I was about to puke, but as soon as I made it to the toilet, the feeling was gone. My pants are still tight too, but my bloat and gas are gone, the nausea is pretty much gone, the fatigue, for the most part, is gone.

Now I'm worried this baby isn't sticky.


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Loves,

Well there's nothing quite opening your eyes to the feeling you wana just puke your guts up. I didn't really have much sickness with Button. Gah.

*Becky *~ Congratulations! :)

*new_to_ttc* ~ ya with my 6 week scan (well I'll be 5+4) they want to do it to see if the pregnancy is ectopic or not. I'm preparing my self .. if everything is normal, not to be able to see the HB because its so early at that point you know? You'll hear me screaming from over the ocean if I do see it haha.
Re cough ~ Pregnancy lowers your immune systems abilities to fight off germs .. might just be the start of a cold?

*Brandi *~ Try not to worry too much chica. When I was pregnant with Button, my symptoms vanished for a few weeks, then came back with a vengeance and I was wishing they'd vanish again lol :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, I know I shouldn't worry. I've just been under a lot of stress lately, so it's hard not to worry about anything else. I won't even have an ultrasound for another few weeks, and it's killing me!!

With my daughter, my nausea didn't start until I was around 6-8 weeks, can't remember exactly, but was up by 11 weeks. With my son, it started right after I got my BFP and didn't let up until 19 weeks.

This has got to be another girl (especially since that's what my dream predicted)


----------



## Chaos

Oh I love those kinds of dreams. The night before I took the preg test, I had a dream I had a BFP! (I already felt I was pregnant y that stage anyways)


----------



## meow951

I know it's easier said than done but what will be will be!

I had all the symptoms in the book last time from about 5 weeks and i didn't have a sticky bean. Just try and think every pregnancy is different and fingers crossed! (i should probably take some of my own advice actually lol)

Congratulations to the new girls! I'll put you down on the list x


----------



## meow951

Right so far for the poll i've got:

May Blossoms
May Bugs
Mini Mayhems

May bloom is a type of red algae found in aquariums lol and is similar to May blossoms

Anyone got any more they really want to go on to the vote? We only need 1 or 2 more


Also i think we have out 1st angel. I looked on moochacha's chart as not seen her around and she started a new cycle on the 21st August so looks like a chemical. :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hehe, I like Mini Mayhems


----------



## muddles

Wow congratulations to you all! My due date was May 3rd this year so must have been around this time last year i got my BFP. 

We were called 'The Darlings Buds of May' :lol:

Hope you all have wonderful pregnancies.


----------



## Chaos

BrandiCanucks said:


> Hehe, I like Mini Mayhems




muddles said:


> We were called 'The Darlings Buds of May' :lol:

I really like both of them!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey muddles.. my son was born 3rd May 2003... I must have been getting naughty the same time of year then too hehe 

Brandi I know how scary it is to feel something and then it be gone, but at 5 weeks t may just be the calm before the storm and all your sickness may just reappear hun!! Either that or you're going to have a less sicky 1st Tri which would be lovely Im sure :) Stay positive!!

Meow yes you mostly definitely should listen to your own advice hun!!!!!! Hope you're ok today! Such sad news about moo :( I hope she is ok!!

I must have had a very vivid dream the other night.. dont remember the dream at all, but woke with a start and it just felt natural to look at the foot of the bed for a crib and in my head I was thinking 'morning little natalie Eloise' took me a few seconds to realise where I was and that there was no baby at the foot of my bed! It was soo weird... and if Im having a girl I had said I was going to call her Caoife... never even heard of Eloise before. Told my dp of the feeling and he said he loved the name Eloise something to do with some punk band from his youth days (Im way too young to know lolol) Now Im thinking of all the second names that go with Eloise because Ive fallen in love with the name lol


----------



## meow951

new_to_ttc- Wierd! Will be interesting to know if bean is a girl now! How exciting.

I haven't any baby dreams yet. Last time it was all sex dreams haha.

Brandi- I'm sure it will be fine. It's still early on and my come and go.

I had that familiar feeling earlier of opening the fridge door and just feeling sick even though my fridge doesn't really smell of anything. Bring on the sickness!


----------



## new_to_ttc

meow... take mine hun lolol.... I have bags of sickness up for offer :) lol Although lunch stayed down for almost 20 minutes today I definitely must have absorbed some calories and stuff in that time :)

I was feeling really low this morning then saw my ticker had changed and my bean is no longer just a ball of cells, perked me right up :) Then a bit of sleep, bit of fresh air and a bit of lunch Im almost as good as new :)


----------



## Chaos

So um .. we just got the bill for my emergency surgery last month .. apprently it costs $22,000 to remove a falopian tube!! Bloody Nora. Well at least we only have to pay $1200 of that. LOVE insurance right now!!


----------



## meow951

I love it when my ticker goes up or when you get to another week! I'm now cooking an appleseed :)


----------



## 24/7

When did people start feeling sick? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 I started 7 days ago... I had a McDonalds milkshake on the Sunday afternoon, then went out for a Sunday roast on the evening... had a bit of potato and that was that sickness started and hasn't stopped since!

meow I love watching your ticker because thats what Im cooking too lol

And Chaos.. OMFG!!! People here moan about the NHS but we really have no idea how lucky we are really!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, so glad I don't have to see our hospital bills. Kind of sucks though, that an ambulance ride (5 minutes from my house) costs $90 though


----------



## lisaf

lol, ambulence rides cost thousands here. I'm not sure how much insurance pays for it though...


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was in a road accident not so long ago, 2 ambulances, fire service, 2 police cars, 2 road blocks and the air ambulance - sooooooooooooooooooooo glad I didnt have to pay for that!!!! lol


----------



## mummy3

Chaos , never underestimate the insurance!! Our c-section and hospital stay last year came to 150k :shock: we payed about $250!!

Ladies I think my bean is a boy:thumbup: 

moo:hugs: 

Anyone else loosing lots of weight? I was underweight to start and am loosing due to sickness:nope: I think the biggest offender is broccoli:wacko: Baby doesn't like veg!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im not underweight and still have weight to lose, but I dropped about 4lbs in a couple of days due to the sickness but it seems to be staying the same now. No idea how, there is no calories in water and thats about the only thing staying in, apart from the few bits of calories between eating and being sick! lol


----------



## mummy3

4lbs in a couple of days is a lot!!
I'm 2lb in a week, it's just scary to see the scale go down and not up. :shrug:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im not too worried, I have plenty of weight I can offord to lose lol Im going to see a personal trainer about a healthy way to keep dieting and exercising through pregnancy. I dont want to put all the weight back on I just lost, its taken me ages to get to where I am lol


----------



## mummy3

new_to_ttc said:


> Im not too worried, I have plenty of weight I can offord to lose lol Im going to see a personal trainer about a healthy way to keep dieting and exercising through pregnancy. I dont want to put all the weight back on I just lost, its taken me ages to get to where I am lol

:hugs: That sounds like a great plan!


----------



## ProudMary83

You ladies are already talking about what I was wondering . . crazy!

I've lost 3 lbs and have not gotten sick, just queezy a few times. I was wonder what you all are doing for exercise. I workout every (weekday) morning, and noticed I become winded much easier, and warmer faster. I may need to step it down a notch . . I know walking is good, but I'm afraid I will get so bored . .


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive stopped all exercise because what I was doing was extremem tummy exercise sooooo will book a private appointment and see whats safe. For peace of mind mind might hault all gym exercises for 1st trimester!


----------



## mummy3

Walking and swimming are great exercises, I'm pretty sure situps are safe until week 20 (they were last time I was preg:wacko:) 

I get some walking in and I breastfeed which is a great abdominal workout:winkwink:
Also these newer things like yoga and pilates, but I dont know how they work!?


----------



## new_to_ttc

I walk and run on the tredmill.. I dont know Imjust really paranoid because after a work out Im dead lolol and I really dont want to risk my little bean. 6 weeks without exercise will not do my any harm... well will speak to MW but I think I'll still be too paranoid lol


----------



## meow951

You can carry on exercising but i read somewhere that you shouldn't get too hot as baby can't regulate its temperature and you shouldn't let your heartrate go over a certain number.

I'd ask your gp or have a look on the net and see what it says.


----------



## lisaf

I just started a work-out routine with my SIL a day before I got my BFP, lol. We're both out of shape so we're just walking around or doing some light stretching. To keep the walking interesting, we bring my dog and let him off-leash at the park... it feels like we're just out watching him have fun, not working out. I'm not worried about any of it hurting the baby and figure it will only do good for both of us. However, I am noticing I get hot a lot faster. I had been losing some weight in my 2ww.. 8lbs total (I'm overweight, so its not unusual for my weight to fluctuate a lot day-to-day depending on what I've eaten or if I'm retaining water etc).
I gained 3lbs back as of 5 days ago, but am back down now.

My friend who is overweight, gained only 15lbs her whole pregnancy due to morning sickness etc... she and baby are perfectly fine... I had another friend who was down 10lbs by the end of her pregnancy (she was very overweight) from morning sickness too.
My understanding is that it can actually be healthier for an overweight woman to lose a few lbs or gain only a few etc.


----------



## new_to_ttc

My sister lost weight with all her pregnancies! I guess Im just overly cautious lolol Of course walking etc I do, and my job is quite physical I just dont want to do something wrong at the gym or in my usual work out! I think getting a personal trainer to set me a new work out will be best, the one in the next town specially deals with pregnant ladies :)


----------



## lisaf

new_to_ttc said:


> My sister lost weight with all her pregnancies! I guess Im just overly cautious lolol Of course walking etc I do, and my job is quite physical I just dont want to do something wrong at the gym or in my usual work out! I think getting a personal trainer to set me a new work out will be best, the one in the next town specially deals with pregnant ladies :)

I would totally get a trainer if I could afford to. I think it helps being so out of shape anyway as it keeps me from doing anything that would be considered 'overdoing it' :haha: :rofl: Maybe I'll do a session or two of pregnancy yoga later on... or buy a video, lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

does every doctor do a blood test? i didnt have an OB until 12w with my son so i've never had a super early appt like this one will be at 6w. they mentioned a scan but not anything about a blood test. or does it just depend on the doctor?


----------



## new_to_ttc

hehe I wont be telling my DP how much she charges - I wouldnt train with her, but she offers single sessions to build exercise routines for people so be good to get the 2 hour session, she'll tell me the best diet and exercise to try which I can then use at my regular gym :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Our doctors dont offer blood tests, but the early pregnancy team do if you are referred for early care, Im in UK.


----------



## mummy3

Most docs wont offer early blood tests unless theres a reason, ie risk of ectopic, previous mc.

I usually gain a lot of weight while preg, like 3-4 stone:thumbup: This time im starting at 8 1/2 stone at 5 foot 10 (hyperthyroid) so its scary! Will ask the ob on tuesday.

Lisa, the dog walking is pretty much what we do, take our pup to the daily dog meet, she just barfed all over the carpet tho so don't know if thats on tonight :sick:


----------



## lisaf

I bet my DH would pay for a consultation for me to get a routine set-up. But I opted not to join a gym since I usually waste my money and don't go.. meanwhile I live in such a beautiful place with gorgeous weather most of the year. My work-out partner is a bit of a flake so far as she has a lot of pain/emotional issues (my SIL) so I especially didn't want to join a gym with her and then have to go on my own.

I do love watching my dog play with the other dogs. He's just over a year old and just now started lifting his leg to pee.. its so cute!! hee hee
I have a Bichon and I love that we socialized him to play with the big dogs.. he doesn't know how small he is, and strategically ducks between people's legs to gain the advantage.


----------



## Tonnilou

Happy sunday ladies, hope you are all doing great today, symptoms and all.

Congratulations Becky 

newtottc OOOOOoooOOOOO awesomedream Elouise was The Damned I remember that XD lovely lovely name

Awww Brandi, I have had symptoms comming and going too and have been anxious but loads of people here have told me its happened to them and its normal for them to come n go at certain time or just yanno when your body feels like it.

Meow just HUGS and I have all things crossed for you

Moo hugs and hugs 

OOOO exercise eh? WELL as I am a teacher I am on my feet all day so I doubt I will hav ethe energy to do anything else, for a few months anyway ;) This morning I put on a pair of jeans I wore last saturday and they were tight then but I thought that was cos my period was due TODAY I couldnt even get the button close to the buttonhole YAY I love the changes, makes me feel its more real

XX


----------



## Chaos

Evenin' girls!

*24/7 *~ With my last 2 pregnancies and this one, I get sickly from about week 4.

*New to TTC* ~ Re NHS ~ I know right? I'm originally from the UK, lived over here 3 years now .. makes me sick how much we fork out in medical. For Buttons birth to was about $20,000. The insurance knocked that down to about $10G, then we had to pay 10% of that, so not bad really if you think about it, but it don't half make me miss the NHS at home. People bitch and whine, but let them come give birth over here haha. 
(Our plan is they pay 90%, we pay 10%) and we part with $300 a month medical insurance, and hubbys company pays the other $300. INSANE!

*Mummy3 *~ re weight, since my emergency surgery on the 27th July, I've lost 18lbs :blush: (I basically was too sick to eat for a week and the just have been right off food) since I've found out I'm pregnant I've lost another 3lbs, cause now I REALLY can't face food lol. I'm back down to my pre-pregnancy weight now, just in time to put it all back on! haha

Ok I have an 11 month old screaming at me for her bath. gah!


----------



## mummy3

Tonnilou, yay for tight trousers, nothing like an uncomfortable symptom to make this more real!:happydance:

Chaos, my little girl has recently taken up very loud shouting, mainly for juice, very cute:cloud9:


----------



## lisaf

I just had dinner with my friends who are now like 5 days past her due date, lol. They're some of the few people who know we are pregnant and it was so fun to talk baby stuff with her! :) I got her opinion on all the gynecologists at our clinic etc. She's just so happy for me and told me she's been praying for me to get pregnant soon since she knew we'd been trying for as long as her.
Now I'm so lucky to have her be an 'experienced' mom when its my turn!

It did get me started thinking on how to tell our families... There are no convenient holidays coming up... and my MIL has already thought we were announcing a pregnancy whenever we did anything out of the ordinary (invited her over unexpectedly etc). Maybe I can figure something out to trick her into not guessing first... hmmm..
almost tempted to just do something like a flower delivery but wont' be able to see anyone's faces...
Anyone else thinking about this yet?


----------



## beckyfletcher

flowers would be nice but like u said no faces which is the best maybe get cards saying grandparents on and give them out go to there houses???


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good morning :)

Lisa Im normally the same as you with the gym, but this time I have been going and really being strict on myself lol Also, it includes the swimming facilities anytime, so it doesnt cost me that much as I now save swimming fee's when I take my son.

Choas, that sounds like an awful lot of money per month just for medical insurance, wowsers! Ive moved from England to Wales 4 years ago and the NHS in Wales is far far better. Waiting times are far more minimal and the care is of a much higher standard. I can understand some people getting frustrated with the NHS system, especially when so much other money is wasted in areas of less significance, but I still think we're lucky to have the NHS at least everyone can have medical care.

Lisa its great you have friends you can talk about your pregnancy with :) Quite a few people now know Im pregnant. I did say my mum would tell the world didnt I lolol bless her!! As for telling your family, oh ermmmm... maybe just slip it into a conversation while you're all sat around watching tv or chatting at the dinner table. Make them do a double take and wonder if they actually heard you right lol... just like; 'oh yeah did you hear Im pregnant 'x' weeks'... so whats the plans for this evening... blah blah' lolol They wont be expecting that!


----------



## Chaos

4am? Seriously, world?

Button just woke me up .. well correction, the baby started crying and my husband tapped me .. I nearly punched him! haha. I'm like, your damn legs broken? I HATE being tapped and rocked to be woken up, it instantly turns on my bitch switch. I need to lay there for a second and wake up on my own!
Well Button had wee'd like a racehorse everywhere, so had to change her, then I started getting waves of morning sickness so thought what's the point of going back to bed!

I also remember this from last pregnancy. I'd be really knackered, pass out early, then be up by 3 or 4am.

*Lisaf* ~ Glad you had a nice dinner! When I got pregnant with Button, we went round the in-laws, we were sitting there and I was like, oh I got a new tattoo, it's on my belly, you wanna see .. they are like 'um ok ...' .. lifted up my shirt to revel "baby inside" written across it. (in pen!! lol) MIL about had a breakdown there and then haha.
*
new to TTC* ~ I told the hubby it'd be cheaper to ship my arse back to England to have the baby haha


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha Chaos it probably would be cheaper lol.. 8 month vacation!! lol I know exactly what the 4am rise is like :( My MS (or all day sickness lol) is really bad in the early hours... seems to be worse when Im lying down?? So Im waking up at all hours and then unable to get back to sleep! 

I just told my best friend im pregnant! Im her bridesmaid in August 2011 I was sure she was going to be soooooo mad with me lol Ive promised to keep in shape all pregnancy and whatever size my dress is I promised to be in it even if it meant starving myself once baby arrives lol... she is now thinking might be a better idea to have the dress made for me a week before the big day! OMG!! I feel so bad! Better to have the baby before the wedding though, then get caught in a few months and have a huge bump on her wedding photos lol


----------



## lisaf

I love the 'tattoo' idea, but my stomach is not one I would show off right now, lol!!!
I did look at the calendar and Sept 12th is apparently grandparents day, so I'm hoping to be able to use that! Can't get everyone together though so it will have to be one-by-one. In talking to my pregnant friend, it never even occured me that parents might feel competetive over who heard first :dohh: just makes it complicated with both our parents divorced.


----------



## zeezee

Hi Ladies - got my next beta result today... 297 :happydance:

Sooo:

11dpo = 30.5
13dpo = 91
15dpo = 297

Scan on Wednesday - my RE monitors women who have had losses closely, so I wonder if we'll see a sac at 4+3?

Z
xx


----------



## meow951

Looking good zeezee!

I would have thought that it would be quite early to see anything, but i'm obv no expert lol

I wish i was being monitored closely. Just feel like i'm floating around in limbo at the minute lol


----------



## lisaf

zeezee - that sounds great!! doubling almost every 24 hours!!
Not sure if they'll see a sac then... They may, they may not... my friend was 7 weeks and it took them a while to find hers, lol... it was perfectly planted but they just couldn't see it easily at first.

Good luck on the scan!!!

I'm waiting to hear my test results... last one was a week ago so I'm excited to see the number go up. 
Cat food keeps getting to me badly in the mornings... but I dish it out before I eat so there's not much to come up.

Co-worker was eating in the company meeting today though and I had to avoid looking at his bowl because it was just making me nauseous... he was eating granola in milk... which was fine, but he also chopped up an apple and had more apple than granola... who the heck eats apples with a spoon in milk???? UGH...


----------



## meow951

When i lived with my mum and dad cat food would make me heave without even being pregnant lol Yuck!

I'm like that at work. I work in an old people's home as a general domestic person. I don't do any personal care but some of the stuff i see just makes me urge so much.


----------



## lisaf

I'll admit I would occasionally gag a little at the smell of the cat food. But I'm full-on puking now, lol.


----------



## strawberry80

Hi everyone...I got my BFP yesterday at 8dpo and will be due May 14th x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations strawberry :)

I have a really strong stomach usually lol... nothing really makes me gag lol... except pregnancy rofl Although to be fair Im eating more and the food is starting to stay down a little longer :)


----------



## lisaf

new_to_ttc said:


> I have a really strong stomach usually lol... nothing really makes me gag lol... except pregnancy rofl Although to be fair Im eating more and the food is starting to stay down a little longer :)

YAY!!!! :) Maybe soon it will stay down for a whole hour? :rofl: How long are you making it now?


----------



## mummy3

Yay new_to_ttc I'm really glad you are feeling a bit better:hugs:

Lisa eww at the milk and apples as well as cat food :sick: Hubby is now feeding our little bulldog outside, her dog food reeks!

Strawberry:happydance: congrats!!

Meow I worked in a nursing home one summer, and I totally understand what you mean!!

As for telling people, we just come out with it and they go "again?" :dohh: Love the fake tattoo idea, and grandparents day!:thumbup:

I'm off for my second blood test in 1/2hour, will know results tomorrow!


----------



## mummy3

zeezee said:


> Hi Ladies - got my next beta result today... 297 :happydance:
> 
> Sooo:
> 
> 11dpo = 30.5
> 13dpo = 91
> 15dpo = 297
> 
> Scan on Wednesday - my RE monitors women who have had losses closely, so I wonder if we'll see a sac at 4+3?
> 
> Z
> xx

Those are great rises!! at 4+3 most likely you will see thickened lining, maybe a sac. Rule of thumb is you can usually see something if your levels are over 2000.

Sounds like your RE is taking great care of you!!:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Yikes, just got my numbers back...
9dpo - 7 
11dpo - 35
18dpo - 1055


----------



## new_to_ttc

I work with the elderly and disable adults so i totally understand what you mean, although not doing tooo bad with that side of things atm. Its only food and strong smells making me sick lol

Food is staying down between 20 and 35 minutes woohoo... and I had some diet pepsi earlier, that didnt stay down at all lolol think I will stay away from the gassy stuff lol On the whole though dong better, I had a salad yesterday and a sandwich today. Only 1 meal a day lol but it staying in for that half an hour so least my body is getting some goodness from it :) Im also a lot less tired, but then I havent been at work today and was asleep by 10pm last night :)

Is anyone else finding their clothes tight? Mainly trousers? Please tell me its just bloating and it actually goes down before the actual bump comes lol No way am i getting round yet, and I lost weight so its not fat lolol I can not fasten my jeans at all today and yesterday my leggings, which were too big given the recent weightloss, were cutting into me so tight I had to take them off lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow Lisa they are great!!!! you still confident about there just being 1?? lol


----------



## lisaf

new_to_ttc said:


> wow Lisa they are great!!!! you still confident about there just being 1?? lol

Shhhh, I'm in denial until proven otherwise!!! LMAO
Actually I checked out the calculators online and its doubling every 29 to 34 hours (not sure why it varies from site to site). Which is still definitely within range for a singleton


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh not bad then lol.. I guess you will soon find out hehe


----------



## CaseyBaby718

You guys are almost half way filled up with due dates on your calendar!! :happydance: Time sure does fly (though in the moment it feels like it's dragging!)


----------



## lisaf

Oh, and I was telling my friend at work who knows I'm pregnant about how gross the apples and milk were... and I kept gagging just from talking about it. To the point that I can't even face my lunch right now.

So... new_to_ttc.. I'm guessing you gave me some of your MS afterall?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ty Lisa for taking some of it :)

Although I dont see tne problem with apple in milk lolol.. I put fruit in cereal all the time to make it sweet lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Casey - times feels like its stood still lol but i guess it'll move along quick enough eventually lol


----------



## lisaf

new_to_ttc said:


> Ty Lisa for taking some of it :)
> 
> Although I dont see tne problem with apple in milk lolol.. I put fruit in cereal all the time to make it sweet lol

Yes, and if he had a big bowl of cereal with some apple sprinkled in, I would have been fine... but this was a bowl of apples and milk with a sprinkling of granola accross the top (one granola cluster for every 5 apple pieces)... I stand by my YUCK!


----------



## Tonnilou

Evening ladies, hope you are all having great mondays.

Strawberry grats n welcome ;)

Awwww you poor things with the sickness setting in so soon, hope its not too awful and newtottc YAY for your tighter leggings too. I couldnt do up a pair of jeans yesterday that had fitted last saturday, I kinda love getting bigger makes me start to believe its really real ;)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Lisa! Funny how different we all are :) I must say Im not an apple person, i prefer grapes and banarnas lol but I think Id be safe seeing that lol

Good evening to you too Tonni :) Ive had a very lazy day and I feel so much better for it :) Im not sure I want to have tight clothes yet lol all seems too much too soon and until I know Im just having 1 Im a little paranoid lol How's you hun?


----------



## 3rd's a charm

Hi everyone,
i just joined today, i am 32yrs old just found out i am pregnant i have two children and i got the cold but i am feeling a little scared, excited, blue, nervous. Its been a long time since i had my last child 11yrs. ago. so don't remember a whole lot is it normal to feel this way?


----------



## lisaf

Totally normal! It even says so on my pregnancy calendar!! :) :hugs: and welcome to the May club!


----------



## Tonnilou

WELCOME 3rds and yus its totally normal, welcome to the may madness XD I am biased but we have an absolutely wonderful group here. 

Oo New_to_ttc am glad you had a lazy day and yes the tight clothes thing is a novelty at the moment for me, am sure further along when I have tons of other symptoms I will be all grrrrrrrrrrrrr about it XD I had a lovely day, Hubs and I went to visit my grandmother whose birthday is tomorrow and told her the news YAY. 

Back to work on Weds tho, getting nervous cos I just feel like I am starting to adjust and now will have to go back to the 10 hour days with the awesome but mad lil ones. I love my job but am scared as to how it will affect me now I am pregnant.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Welcome and congratulations 3rds! All that is totally natural hun.. we all finding new feelings over these few weeks! Tonni is right we are a wondeful group in here ;)

Work was really rough for me this last week, and I dont do particulary long days. I think I will be better when schools go back and my son is occupied until 3.30 lol i also need this sickness to leave off when I lie down so I can get some sleep! Im hoping things will get easier over the 1st tri instead of harder lolol I seem to have jumped in feet first lol Glad I had a resting day today though it has made a world of difference :)

How sweet was that news for your grandmother Tonni hun!!! I bet she was over the moon :) What a lovely birthday surprise for her :)


----------



## Jess&Jay

May 8th !! 1st baby.:happydance:


----------



## ProudMary83

Welcome to all the new ladies . . our group really is growing! It's awesome!

So I've really been stressed about what will happen with my work when baby comes. I have a salaried position where many of the duties no one else is trained on . . we are a pretty small (40 employees) independant pharmacy. I cannot just take a couple months off then go back. I really want to put my mind at ease by working out these details with my boss because I'm sure I could work from home with an adjust salary . . but of course I don't want to tell him until after my first dr appt . . . 

What are you all doing about work when the baby comes, or are any of you in a similar work situation?


----------



## lisaf

It all depends on how your work will react (and which country you are in! hehe or in the US, which state you are in!)
My work is very very family friendly and my boss knew I was TTC becuase I asked the company to offer extra disability pay insurance. His wife is 8 weeks pregnant and gets really bad morning sickness so he's going to very sympathetic. I told him today and he was so happy, hugged me and told me I can work from home if my MS gets too bad.
Back when I told him I was trying he said we'd hire someone to cover for me while I'm gone, and when I come back, I can be their supervisor (so a promotion too.. though I know the timing with the company has to work out as we're starting up and need to be able to afford another employee and have the workload for them). He had asked to be told as soon as possible so he can start strategizing as I'm rather a key employee (the only accountant) so he wants to find the right person and know what our workflow will be near my due date etc. He told me about his wife so early because he said I'd be told even if something went wrong as he'd have to be out to support her. So I figured the same worked for me.

I think if your symptoms are noticable, you should tell them and nothing needs to be even planned for coverage until a minimum of 3 months before your due date! So if you don't have to tell them, you can wait (though some countries have a minimum notification requirement).


----------



## Soph22

I'd love to join the May babies group too! 
Just got:bfp: on Aug 27th and one everyday since. 
According to online due date calculator my date is May 6th.


----------



## mummy3

Congrats soph!!:hugs:

Are you norcal or socal?:flower:

Anyone here cramping? I can't remember if I cramped last time:wacko:


----------



## mummy3

Jess&Jay said:


> May 8th !! 1st baby.:happydance:

Congrats:happydance:


----------



## Soph22

mummy3 said:


> Congrats soph!!:hugs:
> 
> Are you norcal or socal?:flower:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm socal. I'm trying out my new ticker.
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt98f93.aspx


----------



## lisaf

I love my poppyseed ticker :D Can't wait to see it grow!

Yay for another california girl!! :D


----------



## mummy3

I think may could be a busy month in cali:thumbup:

Soph im san diego:thumbup:

Hubby wants burgers for tea and they stink so hes banished to the bbq outside:haha:


----------



## Soph22

Lisa and Mummy3-
glad to see some other westcoasters on here. It's hard to be 8 hours or so behind everyone else!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt98f93.aspx


----------



## Soph22

I am sooooooo thirsty! 
and nervous because I have to go back to teaching tomorrow which means no running to the restroom every 45 minutes or so.:dohh:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt98f93.aspx


----------



## lisaf

aw that stinks soph!!
haven't had the peeing frequently yet


----------



## meow951

All new ladies put down! And congratulations as well :)

3rd's a charm when is your due date hun so i can put you down?


----------



## JJay

https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/wave.gif Everyone! Can I join too please? I am due 9th May, I'm 33 and this will be my 1st after ttc for 10 months. I'm super excited!!

My symptoms so far are...

Sore (.)(.)
Cold - especially my feet
Tiredhttps://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/bedtime.gif
Cramps on and off
Bloated and gassy
Excess saliva and yucky taste in my mouth

J x


----------



## Tonnilou

YAY mornin girls and GRATS! and welcome to new ladies too. 

Soph I am a teacher too and go back tomorrow. I teach 7 - 8 year olds in an inner city underpriviledged area so am sooooooooooooooooooo nervous as my kids are adorable but really rough n fiesty n scared poor little things so its going to be full on and I hope I cope. So far although I am achey and crampy I am not sick but I am awfully tired. I will need to tell my Boss straight away so we can sort out a plan to keep me extra safe so that also means my assistants will know so they can look after me and stuffs XD. But I work 8 - 6 so its going to be a long slog to get through the first tri but hey at least when I get home I can eat then go to bed if thats what I need to do.

new_to_tcc aw TY hunnie, she was soo thrilled was lovely. 

Who was asking about cramping? Anyhoo I cramped just like period pains for about 2 weeks before my due date and up until a couple of days ago. They seem to come on in teh evenings now same as the boobs start to ache about then. So far I am ok in the mornings just sleepy and thirsty and of course pee alot cos I am drinking more water XD

Am so proud to be here tho, I know we only tried for a year but its just such a relief to know that we can do it!

hugs to all XX


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning all and huge congratulatons to the news ladies yay!!!

Ive already told my boss, as I need to be able to go to the early appointments and I dont want to make up millions of excuses. I also work in disabled care so I need extra risk assessments carried out in the homes I work in and make sure my job load is suitable, and make sure I dont take on any new cases that I shouldnt be doing. He was a bit worried about me leaving and how long Id want off, but reassured him I want to work until end of March, take 2 weeks annual leave over Easter then start Mat leave, but be back by mid September :) So wont be off too long lol He was a little less stressed then lol... job turn over is vast in my line of work, but I have no plans to leave and I want to continue on my career ladder with them :) My other boss, she was far more excited and girly and congratulating lolol


----------



## Rmar

Hello to everyone! I am due 13th May. 2 tests, both positive. I'm so excited and feeling more confident about this pregnancy than I was this morning.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations Rmar :) xxxxx


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' girls!

Well who ever called it morning sickness is a bloody liar! :sick:

*Lisaf *~ How about this .. get a baby doll, stick a sign to it saying "You're gonna be grandparents" put it in a box and wrap it. Tell them you saw something in the shops you thought they'd like and give the the gift and let them open it! (Camera poised lol)
Re cat food ~ I have a cat that vomits every now and then and he did it the other morning, normally it don't bother me, but I couldn't even look at it the other day. Ick.
Great numbers!!

*ZeeZee *~ Congrats on the increasing levels! Re sac that early .. not sure .. my OB said you can't normally see anything until about 5 or 6 weeks.

*Meow *~ Re Limbo .. thats the big difference I've noticed between the UK/USA with pregnancy care .. USA is much more on the ball .. maybe because its the norm here to see a consultant from the start? You can get a midwife but they seem far and few between. Also maybe because Americans are more demanding cause they have to pay out of pocket lol

*Strawberry *~ Congratulations to you!! :flower:

*new to ttc* ~ I get wicked bloat the first couple months of pregnancy. But then I have IBS too so that don't help the situation. I had a bad bloat last night due to something I ate and it looked like I was 4 months gone already!

*3rsacharm *~ Congratulations and welcome! :flower:

*JesssandJay *~ Congratulations and welcome! :flower:

*Proudmary *~ Finding someone to cover your maternity isn't your problem. I'm sure its happened before in the company. As soon as you've had your 1st app, tell your boss, then it's down to them to get agency in, in time to train them to do your job while you're off.

*Soph22 *~ Congratulations and welcome! :flower:

*Mummy3 *~ No cramping yet, just twinges.

*JJay *~ Congratulations and welcome! :flower:

*Rmar *~ Congratulations and welcome! :flower:

Ok, the baby is shouting for her porridge :sick: 'spose I better feed her, if I can keep from throwing up haha


----------



## Crissie

Hi Everyone, I'm due 7th May 2011!

Got my first GP appointment on Thursday. Wish they did scans in the UK before the 12 week one. Hope everything is ok in there and that the bean sticks.

I have no symptoms, like none. Is this normal?

Anyway looking forward to sharing the journey....


----------



## lisaf

Chaos - yes, I'm betting you are right about some of the reasons for the difference in US care etc. I've heard that they are so busy sometimes in the UK that the 12 week scan sometimes doesn't get done until week 16?
Though I know some of the higher risk girls get earlier scans even in the UK.

I think a scan in week 8 or so is common in the US, but those without insurance get far less prenatal care in general....we have programs especially to help with the prenatal care, but I don't think its the best quality care and the programs are usually pretty full.
I know I'm only getting a scan this early because I'm seeing an FS.


----------



## meow951

Chaos- I forgot that you guys have to pay so that probably is the reason haha

All the new girls since this morning congratulations! I've added you to the list :)

Crissie- Having no symptoms can be normal. My cousin is currently 30 weeks pregnant and didn't believe she would see a baby at 12 weeks because she literally had no symptoms. Also it is early days so you'll probably start getting different symptoms coming and going. I think the best things to remember is every pregnancy is different. This one is a lot different to my last one!

Any one else getting a lot of lower back ache? I've had mild backache but today at work it was so painful and it is now even though i'm sitting down. I'm wondering if i've done something, bit worried that something might happen to bubs lol


----------



## meow951

Poll up now girls.

I've put May bugs, May blossoms and mini mayhems as they seemed like the suggestions that would work and there isn't anything else at the minute. Hope that's ok EEKKK.

Vote away!


----------



## mummy3

I dunno anymore about the difference between uk and us. I was very very impressed with the hosp I had Anja last year (san diego) it was like a 5 star hotel:cloud9: but my ob has been like houdini so far:wacko:

In the uk, as soon as I found out I was pregnant I had an early scan blood test etc without having to chase it. I had 7 scans on nhs before we moved to usa at 30 weeks gone and the consultant was great:thumbup: 

Anyone having a vbac this time? I had a c-section last time (placenta preavia) and really want a natural labour and delivery again this time.


----------



## ProudMary83

Soph22 said:


> Lisa and Mummy3-
> glad to see some other westcoasters on here. It's hard to be 8 hours or so behind everyone else!
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt98f93.aspx

And I'm up here in Washington State!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I have some back ache but then I had spinal injuries in my car accident just a short while ago so I guess Im going to feel all this pregnancy in my back!

In England there is usually a scan at 12 weeks and 20 weeks as routine, then additional ones for any problems. Here in Wales I believe (I dont know) they skip the 12 week scan and have it later. However, because of my history Ive always had early scans. My first pregnancy was the molar pregnancy so I have been highly monitored since then (well except for my healthy pregnancy which went completely undetected for 18 weeks lol). I think it varies from country an even health board what level of care you get!

Congratulations Crissie hun!!! No symptoms is completely normal. As been said every pregnancy is different, and I as I just said, my son went completely undetected for 18 weeks lol And then he was only discovered because of a routine follow up appt from the molar pregnancy lol I had no symptoms what so ever with him, except irregular and very light periods, but we put that down to the molar pregnancy!

Hope everyone is well today! I was doing ok with sickness and stuff today, but got myself in a very stressful situation and straight away first thing I felt was sick! I dont feel like I can face a meal now, and I had eaten a light snack earlier which pretty much stayed down.


----------



## new_to_ttc

The link to the poll thread :) How long you leaving it up for meow??

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/404384-please-vote-may-due-date-group-name.html


----------



## lisaf

mummy3 said:


> I dunno anymore about the difference between uk and us. I was very very impressed with the hosp I had Anja last year (san diego) it was like a 5 star hotel:cloud9: but my ob has been like houdini so far:wacko:
> 
> In the uk, as soon as I found out I was pregnant I had an early scan blood test etc without having to chase it. I had 7 scans on nhs before we moved to usa at 30 weeks gone and the consultant was great:thumbup:
> 
> Anyone having a vbac this time? I had a c-section last time (placenta preavia) and really want a natural labour and delivery again this time.

I find it hard to pin down OBs at my clinic too... my FS is full-service though!!! :D Wish I could keep him through to the birth, he's just so awesome! I'm dreading going back to my clinic. Your OB goes on vacation, tells you the other doctors will cover for him, you call, the other doctors say they can't really help you unless its an emergency so you end up having to wait anyway :dohh: Then getting a call back is SO frustrating. Its almost easier to just make appointments so they're forced to see you and answer questions. 
Half the time its the nurse/receptionist's fault, not giving the message to the right person though.


----------



## meow951

Thanks new_to_ttc lol.

Not sure lol How long shall i leave it up for? It would be nice for people due later in the month to vote as well but obv not want it on for too long.


----------



## mummy3

meow maybe give it 2/3 weeks just to let end of may people vote, unless there is a runaway winner:haha:

Lisa yeah the receptionists at our ob just don't pass anything on, we got somewhere by ringing the nurse instead:thumbup:

btw lisa your numbers are very similar to mine last time, twin pregnancy:winkwink:

Mary another west coaster:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

mummy3 said:


> btw lisa your numbers are very similar to mine last time, twin pregnancy:winkwink:

Yikes!!!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hey lovley ladies how are you all feeling today?
I've been thinking of paying for an early scan just for peace of mind & i'm impatient but i think i'm just going to be greatful i'm pregnant (i do feel so blessed) & just be patient & stop wishing the weeks away till my 12 wk scan.
I still have no symptoms i actually feel quite energetic what's all that about??? x


----------



## lisaf

new_to_ttc said:


> I had eaten a light snack earlier which pretty much stayed down.

Alright, stop sending me the MS!!!! LMAO :haha:
I knew I needed a snack, but it was 11am and I had to go to the store to buy snacks... I waited an hour so I could get lunch while I was out.... :dohh: STUPID I went to the store to buy snacks, started gagging for no reason at all... even went to find their bathroom... which was out of order and the sight of it made me gag more... 
Walking around the grocery store gagging ... fun times!
Then I go outside and start to get it under control when someone up in front of me lets out a puff of cigarette smoke and I started up again.

The point of this story is that I found that breathing long breaths OUT actually helped calm it down more than anything... hope that helps someone...
and new_to_ttc... you can have it back! ;)

Desk is now stocked with all kinds of snacks, lol.


----------



## blutea

Hi, I'm due about May 1st


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey blutea... due on the same day congratukations :)

Lisa .. I dont want it back hun lol Not much is styaing down really, but Im hungry and eating bits and pieces :) 

This may be tmi ladies so sorry in advance.. but I have a really weird 'pushing' feeling in my ladies bits. It feels like a permanately want to go pee, I go to the bathroom and nothing just feels like I need to push. Ive no cramps and no spotting, CM is quite a lot and I did a pg test this afternoon and got really dark lines on an IC.. which were questionabley faint only on Friday still.. so I assume my hormones are building nicely. Is this just me? Does it sound ok? I think I missed a call from my MW today so will ring her back tomorrow and organise my first appointment with her.


----------



## lisaf

new_to_ttc said:


> Hey blutea... due on the same day congratukations :)
> 
> Lisa .. I dont want it back hun lol Not much is styaing down really, but Im hungry and eating bits and pieces :)
> 
> This may be tmi ladies so sorry in advance.. but I have a really weird 'pushing' feeling in my ladies bits. It feels like a permanately want to go pee, I go to the bathroom and nothing just feels like I need to push. Ive no cramps and no spotting, CM is quite a lot and I did a pg test this afternoon and got really dark lines on an IC.. which were questionabley faint only on Friday still.. so I assume my hormones are building nicely. Is this just me? Does it sound ok? I think I missed a call from my MW today so will ring her back tomorrow and organise my first appointment with her.

Could that be a start of a UTI?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Gosh I dont recall ever having a UTI before, I wouldnt know what one felt like. I dont sting to pee. Maybe should ask the nurse tomorrow, that hadnt even crossed my mind! Thanks hun xxx


----------



## lisaf

Lol, no worries, I know they are more common when you are pregnant... one friend told me 'don't even THINK about holding your pee, just go'
Everyone gets them differently, I get them SUPER hard and fast.
Feeling the need to pee frequently when there is nothing there is usually the first sign.
In my case, I'll pee once, need to go again strangely soon... by the next time it burns, by the time after that there's blood :( I am so unlucky with them.
But yes, the urge to push/pee is a huge sign for me that I have one.
(peeing right after sex, not holding your pee for too long, and drinking cranberry juice -juice cocktails don't count--- those are the best preventions I know of)


----------



## mummy3

I agree it sounds like a uti:flower: I would go to your gp and get your pee tested!

Sickness is not fun, seems theres a few of us now feeling rough! I brought u all my lunch, theres nothing appealing at all now:nope:

Congrats blutea:hugs:


----------



## Soph22

meow951 said:


> Any one else getting a lot of lower back ache? I've had mild backache but today at work it was so painful and it is now even though i'm sitting down. I'm wondering if i've done something, bit worried that something might happen to bubs lol

Yes! My lower back has been aching since before BFP. I sometimes get backaches with af so I thought that was it, but they've continued this whole time. 
I've found that laying down with my knees propped up on a pillow helps a bit. 
Wish I could take a hot bath but too afraid of getting my temp too high.


----------



## Soph22

Hi ladies-
congrats to all the new to the May due date club!

What do you know about low progesterone? Just got a call back on my blood work (finally!) and they said my HCG levels are good- doubling:thumbup: 
but that my progesterone levels are low and I have to take suppositories:dohh::blush:

I've been spotting on and off since af was due- is this why? 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt98f94.aspx


----------



## lisaf

Soph22 said:


> Hi ladies-
> congrats to all the new to the May due date club!
> 
> What do you know about low progesterone? Just got a call back on my blood work (finally!) and they said my HCG levels are good- doubling:thumbup:
> but that my progesterone levels are low and I have to take suppositories:dohh::blush:
> 
> I've been spotting on and off since af was due- is this why?
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt98f94.aspx

Yes! Progesterone is what keeps your lining from shedding during the 2ww and once a pregnancy starts. Not all women's bodies keep making enough progesterone so they may start to spot. If their progesterone falls low enough, it can cause a MC.
I think you are so lucky to have the doctor you do... many out there refuse to think that progesterone can go down even when the pregnancy is perfectly healthy.. they claim its a sign the pregnancy is already failing and refuse to help some women. 
Many doctors refuse to even bother testing progesterone unless there is a history of early MC. And even then, some put women on milder forms of progesterone.... the suppositories are the strongest!

I wouldn't worry, if HCG is going up, then your pregnancy is healthy and the progesterone can be totally fixed with suppositories. You only need them until the 10-12th week when the placenta takes over the production of progesterone.

I'm on the suppositories too, and researched this a lot while TTC as I found out my progesterone was lower than it should be after each ovulation.

(edit, hope none of this was scary... its SUPER common! And you did ask what I know :haha: :rofl:)


----------



## Soph22

Thanks lisaf!! 
I was really starting to freak out and trying to find out anything I could- none of it sounded good, you made me feel better. :flower:
I was also getting upset w/ my doc because she didn't explain anything to me. The nurse told me about the progesterone over the phone. I didn't realize I was lucky! Ok, I'm retracting any bad thoughts I had toward her!!


----------



## lisaf

Soph22 said:


> Thanks lisaf!!
> I was really starting to freak out and trying to find out anything I could- none of it sounded good, you made me feel better. :flower:
> I was also getting upset w/ my doc because she didn't explain anything to me. The nurse told me about the progesterone over the phone. I didn't realize I was lucky! Ok, I'm retracting any bad thoughts I had toward her!!

Yeah, I mean some girls have low progesterone and carry full-term just fine, but others will MC anytime they are not on the suppositories and carry full-term any time they are on them.

Some docs give an oral progesterone supplement... but its not as strong as the suppositories (they're fairly easy to insert, PM me if they confuse you.. took me about 10 minutes to figure out how to get the darned plastic off!! :haha: and kept thinking 'nah, they don't want me to insert it with the plastic still on it.. that looks SHARP').
Basically once you are pregnant, the suppositories will not hurt anything, but it can help.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!! I threw up tonight!!


----------



## Chaos

BrandiCanucks said:


> YAY!! I threw up tonight!!

:rofl: I never known someone to be so excited about hurling ;)


----------



## lisaf

BrandiCanucks said:


> YAY!! I threw up tonight!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mummy3

BrandiCanucks said:


> YAY!! I threw up tonight!!

Haha its the best huh:winkwink:


----------



## MilosMommy7

BrandiCanucks said:


> YAY!! I threw up tonight!!

i dread the first throw up :sick: lol.


----------



## bcage

hey ladies, i'm officially joining the may group! i'm also born in may, and a little apprehensive to having another taurus in the family :) we're subborn folk we are.


----------



## bcage

BrandiCanucks said:


> YAY!! I threw up tonight!!


hahah i'm looking forward to getting sick, it'll make it more real! i'm pretty much symptom-less at the moment. fuller breasts. lots of twinges. but that's it!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Chaos said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> YAY!! I threw up tonight!!
> 
> :rofl: I never known someone to be so excited about hurling ;)Click to expand...

I thought I was losing my symptoms. Not so great that I didn't keep my vitamin down, but I THREW UP!!! Now I just can't wait to feel that first flutter.


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha ha ha Brandi what you like!!! I dont want to burst your parade, but the novelty does wear off lol You enjoy your first throwy up moment :) Then brace yourself lol Im on day 11 of throwy up and its not nice.... oooohhhh and I lost 4lb in the frst few days, Ive eaten extremely little, kept nearly none of it down and yet regained 3lb this week!!! Im not sure how I feel about that lol 

I will go get checked for a UTI, why do I have all the yucky pregnancy symptoms??? Cant I have shiney hair and radiant skin instead? lol 

How's everyone this morning?


----------



## meow951

bcage- Congratulations! Whats your due date?

wudluvanuva1- I felt energetic at the beginning too. Now i'm feeling tired lol Its amazing how symptoms come and go in a matter of days. You'll be feeling tired soon lol

blutea- Added you!

I went to Asda last night with OH and did the food shopping and everything was making me feel sick. I always feel worse in the evenings. I was like lets just get done and get out of here!


----------



## new_to_ttc

So sorry, congratulations bcage hun :) do go vote on the may mummies group name :) Whats your EDD?

Since getting my BFP Ive become a poas addict lolol .... I wasnt even bothered about testing in the 2ww now Im happily using up all my tests lolol Ive loved watching the lines getting darker up to 20dpo I couldnt get a positive on an IC, yesterday i got the darkest line you have ever seen! ha ha and today I used my CB digi woohoo Im out of tests now though lol I wont buy anymore, I promise lol
 



Attached Files:







CBdigi 25dpo (600 x 450).jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## meow951

Lol i said i wouldn't test after AF was due as i didnt want to obsess over lines.

I just tested in the 2ww and on the day AF was due to check it wasn't a chemical.

Plus i refuse to spend anymore money on tests. I've wasted so much over the past three months i don't even want to think about it lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

meow951 said:


> I went to Asda last night with OH and did the food shopping and everything was making me feel sick. I always feel worse in the evenings. I was like lets just get done and get out of here!

I am definitely worse in the evening!! Morning sickness... pfftt big fat lie lol... Im worse when I lie down, Im sick all night. Ive started trying to eat the bits of food I do around mid morning and noon as this seems to be my less nausious time! Oh and Ive stopped eating boring food, as everything comes up, so Im eating whatever in the world I fancy at that moment lolol oops!! (All safe for baby bean though, wouldnt put her at any harm!!)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I bought the tests, 8 ICs, 4 tesco, 2 FR and a CB digi lol all before TTC... I thought in the 2ww I would be crazy testing so I bought cheap ones to keep me sane over the 2ww and the FR and CB digi for when AF was due/late. However, I went through the 2ww with not a single urge to test lol Tested at 13dpo (day before AF due) with the ladies at same stage as me (even then I hesitated and was going to wait a few more days, but dp was going away so we did it together), got a faint line, so retested next day line got darker and addiction began lolol 18dpo I think I did IC, Tesco and FR just to compare lines lol... I wont be buying no more now lol, save the pennies for baby stuff yay!!!


----------



## Rmar

new_to_ttc said:


> I bought the tests, 8 ICs, 4 tesco, 2 FR and a CB digi lol all before TTC... I thought in the 2ww I would be crazy testing so I bought cheap ones to keep me sane over the 2ww and the FR and CB digi for when AF was due/late. However, I went through the 2ww with not a single urge to test lol Tested at 13dpo (day before AF due) with the ladies at same stage as me (even then I hesitated and was going to wait a few more days, but dp was going away so we did it together), got a faint line, so retested next day line got darker and addiction began lolol 18dpo I think I did IC, Tesco and FR just to compare lines lol... I wont be buying no more now lol, save the pennies for baby stuff yay!!!

I have 30 IC's left, 1 FRER, 2 Clear Blue digi's and 2 clear stream tests. I plan on using every single one or let my friends go loose with them. Suprisingly, everyone loves peeing on a stick even if they know they are not. My friend used an OPK and HPT and put them together because I forgot to tell her not to and it caused much panic! 

When did the lines on your IC's get darker? Mine are still faint but I figured most are at 12dpo.


----------



## bcage

meow951 > edd is 7th may :)

new_to_ttc > i've been testing too - just to make sure she's not a chemical. yesterday i had my darkest line yet, so that's all positive! 

but i know this one is going to stick, and everythings going to be ok. have a gooood feeling. AND a close friend who i've been ttcing with for the last nine months told me yesterday she's pg too! seven weeks! 

i've only got two more tests left, am saving them until end of the week. looooove seeing that line :)


----------



## anna matronic

Hi girlies, just checking in to see how you all are.

Love your third tri stalker x x x :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

mummy3 said:


> Hubby and I met at uni in manchester and lived near Burnley manchester, then he got a job here in San Diego ( where he is from) so off we went:thumbup: It's a big difference and amazing but I do get homesick esp for a proper cup of tea, and you cant get a sandwich anywhere:wacko:
> 
> I've not been to Wales, whats it like? Whereabouts in England did you move from?

I just realised I never answered this lol.. I was reading back seeing how :happydance: we were when we first found out lol (now all feeling very icky lol)

In reply Im originally from Bury, which is just down the road :) and I lived in Rossendale for a while too! I also stupied at Mcr uni - small world lol 

Wales is truely lovely, very picturesque! Where I live is quite behind in times from the big towns and cities. Joshua is getting a similar childhood to the one I had, back in Bury it was all head down and mind your own business. I didnt want that kind of life for him. Its so different here, like Ive stepped back 10 years :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Rmar said:


> When did the lines on your IC's get darker? Mine are still faint but I figured most are at 12dpo.

I used my IC at 13dpo and the blemish was sooooooooooooo faint it was questionable lol

This is an FR and IC at 18dpo... and as you can see the IC isnt showing a line (it is there but way too faint to be detected by the camera lol)

Then I did a IC oh yesterday I think or the day before so 23/24dpo and yay!!! Big thick dark purple line!! About time me thinks lol I dont think I did one between 18 and 24dpo though, I dont remember lol
 



Attached Files:







FR 18dpo.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Rmar

Thanks, newtottc.

Have we decided on a name for the group, yet? I haven't had a chance to read all of the pages but I saw a bit back for a May Blossoms. I vote that one. It sounds great!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I voted may blossoms too :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I voted mini mayhems... but then I did suggest it lololol :rofl:

I do like May blossom too :)


----------



## Crissie

ooo I vote mini mayhems too! :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: Mini Mayhems are winning.. we taken the lead... lolol


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls!

Well my lil girl started walking by her self last night .. took off across the room. 11 months, 1 day! :happydance:

Re morning sickness, I get waves of it thru out the day. My body has also taken to waking up around 3am, and I'm awake for the day then. This happened with Missy too. SUCKS!

*Bcage *~ Welcome! :flower:

*Brandi *~ I can't swallow those pre-natal vits. Freaking horse pills, make me gag big time. I found pre-natal gummis .. SO much easier to take!!

*New to ttc* ~ I'd say UTI. They don't always hurt either, you just get the need like you want to pee all the time but you don't ever feel .. finished ..

*Meow *~ I get the $1 from the Dollar Store. Work just as well as the $15 ones! :thumbup:

Ok time to try and feed the kid her breakfast :sick:


----------



## bethsbooboo

Hi girls,

Can I join please?

I think I am due on the 10th of May :flower:


----------



## BlessedTwice

bethsbooboo said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Can I join please?
> 
> I think I am due on the 10th of May :flower:

Congrats I'm due May 9th! :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations Beth :)

I had my first MW appointment today, she rang me earlier to say she wanted to do a home visit. She has taken my urine to be tested for an UTI, but she said it sounds more like my small uterus is on the bladder stopping the pee getting out (something like that lol). She said its qute common in early stage until the uterus opens up and settles itself but will need to be sorted (no idea what that means!!) if it is this. She is going to come back and do another home visit on Friday, bring the urine results, also do my booking in and check my history re: the molar pregnancy and MCs. She has also chased the US up, it was on the system as a dating scan in error so she has informed them its an early scan to assess for molar pregnancy so she said that should be done very soon. So next appointment is Friday, ts starting to feel more real by the day :) 

Had a bit of an emergency at work though, which resulted in me doing more than I should until help got to me and I feel a bit achey, so Ive been sent home with instructions to rest. I feel ok though, and I know I followed manual handling procedure best I could, I didnt lift or manually transfer the person so I dont think I put too much extra strain on my body. Its easy for the procedure to say let people fall and do it in training but its different when that person is really in danger :(


----------



## meow951

Well my back has been a lot better today so happy about that. It's a bit twingey but i've got 2 days off work now so i'm not going to overdo it.

new_to_ttc- It's so nice that they're keeping an eye on you. It must make you feel much more confident. I've been feeling so sick in the evenings but today i've been feeling sick all day.

My car's in the garage today as my handbrake cables have snapped so i haven't got a handbrake and my reversing lights have stopped working. They just rang and told me that i need oil, new tyres and brake pads etc which i already knew but to everything they said they would charge £600!!!!!

I said no thanks just the handbrake and lights please! My dad can do most things with cars so he will do the brake pads for me and the tyres ill get somewhere else. The only reason he cant do the handbrake is because it needs to go on a ramp and he obv doesnt have one lol.

It annoys me because it doesn't cost that much for all of that and if i didnt have someone who could do it for me then i would have to pay! Rip off!


----------



## new_to_ttc

My car is in the garage right now for a handbrake cable.... omg.. how much!!!! How much are they charging just for the cable to be fitted (so I can prepare myself shocks are no good in this condition lol)!! Its also having repairs to the exhaust, but he quoted that to me this morning at £49.95 so Ive reconned on £100 for the lot... arghhh I hope its not more lol

And yes meow, its very reassuring to know they are keeping an eye :) The NHS here in Wales far exceeds the care I received back in England.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hi ladies

As a May mum from 2010 I just want to wish you all a wonderfully healthy and happy 9 months. I cannot believe it has been almost a year since my BFP!!

People will say it to you and I did not really understand but May really is a great month to have a baby! It has been so lovely having the summer to get out and about with a newborn. When you are up several times in the night it is not freezing cold and fingers crossed by the time the cold nights close in you won't be getting up as often!!

Good luck to you all I am soooo jealous!!

xxx


----------



## bubblicous

hi ladies 

can i join 

im due 1st may i cant belive it 

im very tired at the moment and got other symptoms on and off i have an early scan on the 15th 2 weeks today i cant wait


----------



## lisaf

Rmar said:


> My friend used an OPK and HPT and put them together because I forgot to tell her not to and it caused much panic!

Thank you! Lol.. I had always promised myself I'd test that hpt/opk thing when I finally got my BFP as I figured seeing a line when I wasn't pregnant would just depress me.
Stupid me, I forgot I couldn't use my own pee once I was pregnant :dohh: So I tried tap water, and of course there has to be SOME LH present for the trick to work :dohh:
DH won't let me use his pee (don't know if guys have any LH in their pee anyways, lol)... don't have any non-pregnant local friends that I could convince to help me out here!


----------



## lisaf

new_to_ttc - thats interesting about the MW's opinon on the bladder placement. Never heard of that. I just know my pregnant friends got UTIs a lot and didn't have any burning and didn't notice because they were peeing so often anyway :haha:
Let us know which it is!

Hi to all the new girls! 
I like Mini Mayhems! Hehe, figure it prepares us for what our lives will be like come May! :D


----------



## mummy3

I voted mini mayhems too:thumbup:

new_to_ttc it really is a small world! I know Bury, well we used to get the witchway bus through it a lot!:haha: I forgot about peeing when pregnant, you should lean forwards when peeing apparently, to make sure bladder gets emptied properly:flower: I'm glad Wales is so nice:hugs:

Chaos, haha your in for it now:winkwink: My lo is a walker and my goodness unless she is sleeping you don't get 5 mins to sit still!

My hcg is apparently rising normally, no exact values but they are posting them:dohh:
Progesterone is normal now though:wacko: I reckon my 21 day bloods were done too early!
Getting hcg done again next week and my first ob appointment and scan is on the 14th september:happydance:


----------



## meow951

new_to_ttc- i've got 2 cables on mine and both have snapped. It's £40 for the both cables and labour on top. Not sure exactly as i've just been given a £242 bill as i've got a wheel bearing gone and i'm having my reversing lights fixed as well.

God i hate cars they are so expensive.


----------



## Tonnilou

YAY evening lovelies.

OOOO lots has been going on I see. Welcome and grats new may mums. NEW I hope you feel less weird down there soon. I am annoyingly still with only mild symptoms (ducks things being thrown at her ) BUT I got my +3 this morning on my last CBD soooooooooooooo am superhappy and relieved as the lack of BIG symptoms was making me nervous n twitchy.

Cactusgirl grats to you on your new mumness and so nice to hear positive stories for us.

YAY Anna our fave stalker, who I think probably lives close to me YIKES! (Same county ;)) )

Chaos thats soo cute

Meow awwwwwwwwwwwwww hugs, typical, damn cars XX


----------



## lisaf

I wish we had the CB digis here with the weeks listing.. though I might get scared at mine going up so fast :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

3+ already :( I did mine yesterday and I was only showing 2_3 weeks and Im 5wks 3 days from lmp :( I was sure Id show 3+ weeks because I know exactly when we dtd lol but I guess the little spermy guys took longer to break through lolol

Not had the bill for the car, they keeping it over night and given me a courtesy car! I hope that doesn't mean bad news lol 

Welcome and congraulations to even more new May mummies, we filling up now :) 

I'll keep you informed re the UTI thingy. Ive had to measure my pee all day she said I should pee about 600mls minimum all day, ive pee'd 145mls yikes!! Still a little bit of the day left mind lol Im drinking like a fish too, all water. Will get the results Friday and see what it is :)


----------



## lisaf

hmm, I wonder if thats what causes the constipation for some of us too... the uterus starts pushing BACK for us, and is pushing forward for you?


----------



## pinkylisa28

can i be added please just got my BFP today:happydance: according to my ov date im due 11th May.goin to make an apt at the doctors me thinks!cant remember what i did last time, do you make an apt straight away?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh not sure Lisa, maybe, Ive been going to the toilet a lot more than normal for that! Some maybe!! 

Ive got some cramps tonight :( I keep telling myself its normal everythng is growing and stretching but I dont know. I feel very wet tmi like Im spotting but there is absolutely nothing there except CM, yellowy clear, not pink/brown or discoloured in anyway. *Stay positive lady* 

Massive congratulatons pink :) I made my appointment quite soon but 1.. I was (and still am) constantly being sick so I thought I may need some meds and 2.. have a negitive history with pregnancies and I want to be monitored closely so want everything organised :)


----------



## lisaf

anyone else getting heartburn like crazy?


----------



## Tonnilou

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww XD Dont you go worrying, someone said the other day it didnt show 3+ till they were at least 7 weeks and also others say they can be unreliable. I only checked cos I woke up at 4.30 am in a hot sweat and in a panic (very odd) I was really surprised as expected 2 - 3 still and wasn't hoping to see 3+ till well over 6 weeks. Hope the sickness dies down and I get that *wet* feeling toooooo, its well weird, almost think I may take to wearing a panty liner! Oi!

*hugs*

Lisa they are good and bad! This month was the first month I ever used them, before that was the old pink liners and I still used my last of those when I found out as was sure I just had faulty CBD's ;) They stop at 3+ weeks but it certainly made me feel better after my restless night.

Lisa big grats and welcome ;)


----------



## lisaf

Tonnilou - I never used a digi at all and I can't find the one with the weeks here. I know what my levels are from blood tests though, which is MUCH better than an HPT... the poas addict in me is just looking for an excuse to keep poas


----------



## Tonnilou

hehehe its all good reassurance methinks. I have no clue what my actual levels are tho, do you have to keep going to the doctor to get your bloodtests?


----------



## lisaf

I don't think they'll test my blood again... my ultrasound is next week (thursday sept 9th... should be 6 weeks by then). Depending on how that looks, they may want to do bloods again, not sure though!


----------



## Tonnilou

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww wow well, good luck honey am sure it will all go great *hugs*


----------



## ProudMary83

When will the mild cramping stop? I've been having this off and on since my BFP . . nothing too bad, it just makes me worry. Are you ladies experiencing the same? Do you know when it normal ends?


----------



## lisaf

Mine was pretty constant until the past couple of days. Now I only seem to get it sporadically...
not sure what is normal?


----------



## meow951

I had cramping quite a lot at the beginning in my last pregnancy and then as the weeks went on it got less frequent and less in intensity.

pink- I've added you to the list. Congratulations! I think it's a good idea to go to the docs once you're late for AF. I waited until i was late and then went in. Then they can get it all down on record and get you in the system. Also if something goes wrong or you're worried then they know you're pregnant.

lisa- I've had terrible heartburn since my BFP. I get it quite a lot, i need to get some rennies or something to calm it a bit.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I've had cramping too it's going off a bit now though!
Mild cramping is normal as long as it's not accomapnied with any blood loss it's just stretching etc getting ready for babyx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I experienced cramping for the first time, since BFP, this evening. It is easing up tonight though, thank goodness. 

And... Ive kept food down :) it was 2 lollies rofl.. not sure how food type they are, but they tasted nice, sweet and i wasnt sick afterwards lolol Ive got some cranberry juice in the fridge, incase I have a UTI, but the very thought of it knots my stomach so might try that tomorrow lol

Hope the heartburn eases up for you ladies... dont they say a lot of heartburn means the baby will have a lot of hair? Awwwwwww


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The cramping will continue on and off until the end of your pregnancy as the ligaments stretch, the uterus grows, and the organs shift out of the way.

I got my ultrasound date. I get to see Speck on September 23.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

lisaf said:


> anyone else getting heartburn like crazy?

EVERYTHING I eat is giving me heartburn


----------



## lisaf

strange, I get the heartburn when its time to eat something and my tummy is empty :shrug:


----------



## bcage

hmmm no heartburn here yet


----------



## Rmar

I'm getting lots of heartburn. I keep burping up that liquidy stuff and it's gross.


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls!

1 week till my scan .. ooo errr. Gonna be the longest week in my life!

*Lisa *~ I've not found a digi with the weeks either .. I think it must be a UK thing.
Re heart burn ~ with buttons pregnancy I had it wicked bad in the 3rd tri. With my last preg, I had it right at the start. This one .. nothing so far.

*Mary *~ I've not had any cramping yet, but twinges and cramps are quite normal (as per the 65,000 phone calls made to my OB with Buttons pregnancy haha)

Ok button has just thrown her sippy cup on the floor so I guess that means its nasty porridge time!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

We have the digi's with the weeks here in Canada. I'm almost considering peeing on a stick one last time just to see the test say Pregnant Enceinte 3+, lol

Can't wait until my ultrasound on September 23. So very excited to see Speck.


----------



## meow951

Brandi- I love how you have all the pregnancy tickers going in your sig :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Only one week until my scan !!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OOOOH and my poppyseed has graduated to an apple seed!!!! :) I love thursdays!


----------



## Crissie

Awww you so lucky I also want mine to be an Apple seed :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Crissie said:


> Awww you so lucky I also want mine to be an Apple seed :haha:

It was a LONG wait, or felt like it anyway!! Hehe!! I shouldn't complain though as there is such a LONGGG way to go! :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

With all those tickers, I'm not excited about the pregnancy at all lol


----------



## meow951

Haha, never would have guessed Brandi!

I don't know why but i'm getting really anxious about morning sickness.

I've started feeling sick pretty much all day now and it's making me really anxious. Last time i was being so sick and getting migraines which were lasting 4 days and it was all for nothing! I would do anything for this baby but i'm just freaking out about getting as ill as last time again.

I'm trying really hard to make sure i eat regular meals and taking my vitamins.

Just feels better to get it off my chest.


----------



## lisaf

:hugs: Symptoms are scary and no symptoms are scary... I think seeing the scan will help you a lot!!! When are you scheduled?


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies how are you all feeling today 

im feeling rather sickie today its getting worse as the day goes on my dh is so happy about it 

im off to cyprus on sunday really not looking forward to it but im sure it will be fun


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies :o) Wow all got your scan dates and sooo soon too!!! I have MW appointment tomorrow not sure if she'll give me the date, I know she has been chasing it up!

Im still not pee'ing :(.. yet still running there all day feeling like I need to. Ive started the cranberry juice, and it was lovely :).. is it possible to have too much? Sickness is eased today, im nauseious but not being sick and I had a sandwich earlier :) Id be worried if I felt ok, but as I still feel crappy then I will take that as standard MS :) Still got cramping, sometimes its quite sore.. just all weird and worse when Im sat down! Im sure its just normal stretching Im trying so hard not to worry over it as stress wll do bean no good at all! 

Have a lovely holiday hun :) Ive had to cancel mine for next year, due May 1st, due to fly May 2nd lololol tiny bit close ha ha


----------



## meow951

lisaf said:


> :hugs: Symptoms are scary and no symptoms are scary... I think seeing the scan will help you a lot!!! When are you scheduled?

I haven't got a date yet. My 12 week scan should be around the 11th October.

They won't give me an early one even though i've had a mmc.

So got 6 weeks to worry through yet!


----------



## lisaf

thats such a shame! :( Wish I could somehow get you an earlier scan!! :haha:

On another note... I started looking more at cribs online today... I hate how expensive they are and I've seen some in person that are just so flimsy for the price tag. I think I know where I want to buy mine, but I won't get to see it in person first. Big bummer is that they're having a GREAT sale right now and I'm not allowed to buy!!!! ARGH!!! Torture!!! Why do I do this to myself?!!


----------



## natalie7

hi can i join im going to be due 11th of may with baby number 8 x


----------



## jw133

OOOooo can I join too?!!? :happydance: 9th May for me!!!

Yippee!! :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: yay congratulations hunnies!!!! Wow Natalie.. baby #8!! Oh and you from Bolton, Im from Bury!!! Small world!! Hope you both well xxxx


----------



## mummy3

Hello new ladies:hugs:

Natalie, #:hugs:8 wow!!! I'm #4 and thats hard enough work:winkwink: How are you finding it being preg with 7 others to look after?

Meow that sucks they won't give you an early scan:hugs:

I'm off out soon to take the 3 monsters and the dog on a playdate:happydance: Still barfing all the time but I'm hoping to get some rest with the kids occupied:thumbup:


----------



## libbymarks198

hey can i please join i am due on the 11th of May :)


----------



## GreatfulMummy

can I join too !!!!!!!! I am due My 10th :happydance: x


----------



## lisaf

Ok... I know cramping is normal. Plus, I've had lots of it and my numbers are going up just great. However, for some reason I'm getting all paranoid about it right now. They just feel a little tighter than usual if that makes sense... not painful, just tighter.

Need to calm down but wanted to share my anxiety/paranoia here, lol!


----------



## mummy3

Hi libby and greatful:hugs:

Lisa do you mean your cramps feel tighter? Could it be constipation, mine are worse when that happens:blush:


----------



## lisaf

Might be... just felt like a squeeze instead of a pain if that makes sense....
I've been having all kinds of interesting things happen in that area so it could be totally related.


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/406196-may-mommies.html


----------



## MilosMommy7

GreatfulMummy said:


> can I join too !!!!!!!! I am due My 10th :happydance: x

my birthday! :D


----------



## Steph63

Hi ladies, can I join you too? Still can't quite believe I'm finally pregnant, but am due 3rd May! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Is anyone not having many symptoms? I'm just very very tired, pulling sensations in my abdomen when I move too quickly, mild cramping and (TMI) constipation. My boobs are only slightly sensitive, nothing major and I haven't been sick, although when hungry I do feel mildly queasy.

I thought I wasnt having many symptoms, but it sounds more when you list them all! :shrug:


----------



## thetrigger

i would also like to join 
Im due May 3rd


----------



## meow951

Congratulations to all the new mummys! I've added you all to the list :)

Steph63- You think it's not many but then you write them down and it's quite a few!

Lisaf- I know what you mean about cramps. I had some shocking ones yesterday, as in couldn't move and thinking ouch this really hurts! No bleeding or anything so must just be making a lot of room in there!


----------



## Rmar

It's cool to think that those who will be joining us at the end of the month will either be only just pregnant or not even pregnant yet. All of those little eggs and sperms waiting to meet each other very soon.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay! Speck is a sweetpea now!


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls!

Well today I have my biometrics appointment for my green card renewal. It will renew it for 10 years. It was supposed to be on the 27th July, but of course I was on an operation table lol. Hopefully it goes well!

*Lisa *~ Re cribs, we got one from Target that starts off as a crib, then turns in to a toddler bed, then the next stage for a kid, then a double bed. So even tho it was a couple hundred dollars, its gonna last her a long while.

Well I was going to try and reply to others, but the thread won't load for me properly (been trying for 5 minutes!) Strange computers.

Anyone else over in NC and Hurricane Earl? I've over that way, pretty far inland from the coast tho, bright sunshine today!


----------



## Tonnilou

YAY grats and welcome new may mums and big hugs to exisiting ones. I,ve had a scare this morning (early hours) but just wanted you all to know I am ok so far, trying to stay positive and have an emergency scan booked for Monday. Hope you are all having less scary days than me sweeties. Power of positive thinking and all that.

BIG hugs all round

XX


----------



## Chaos

Tonnilou said:


> YAY grats and welcome new may mums and big hugs to exisiting ones. I,ve had a scare this morning (early hours) but just wanted you all to know I am ok so far, trying to stay positive and have an emergency scan booked for Monday. Hope you are all having less scary days than me sweeties. Power of positive thinking and all that.
> 
> BIG hugs all round
> 
> XX

Monday?? They should get you in today! Hope everything is ok .. :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Tonni... thinking of you hun.. Im sure everything is ok :hugs:

Welcome and congratulatons to all the new May mummies :)

Lisa - Ive been experiencing some cramping last 3 days, and sound quite like yours. My MW told me today its all the stretching taking place and although it may feel scary it is all very normal!!

Had my booking in appt with midway today, its all official yay!!!! She said Im doing really well. Urine test came back clear for infection, she still concerned about the volume so said if it doesnt improve or gets worse I may have to be catheterised but its ok for now! Re sickness, she said that I just need to keep eating. Be sick is far better on a full tummy than an empty one, but if it gets so bad its is effecting my daily living to ring her and she'll sort out a prescription. She has also recommended I stop taking the Pregnacare, apparently the iron in the suppliment is not good for early pregnancy and shouldn't be taken, so she has told me to just taken folic acid. Ive got my first blood screen on 5th October, a consultant appointment on 22nd October and my dating scan will be inbetween those dates. She is also checking on the early scan, but we discussed it today and we know that a molar pregnancy is hard to detect so it may just cause unnecessary questions if I have it too soon, so Im thinking it may be best waiting until my 12 weeks scan, then they will know, but she said she'll speak with the sonographers and see when will be best. Oh and she has given me an April EDD.... but I will remain a May mummy unless the scan says different, I know I conceived late in my cycle lol 

How is everyone today? I got my car bill back, £230 ouch!!!!!!!!!!!! :( Not what I need when I have a baby to plan and save for xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Steph - I know what you mean... I don't feel very pregnant even though I guess I have a lot of symptoms when you list them out. For me, its more like these symptoms aren't enough to convince me I'm pregnant. They're even milder than the ones I imagined during all my BFN 2wws!!

Chaos - I love the ones that turn into toddler beds, but the room we have isn't big enough for a full-sized bed (and they only seem to convert to full, not twin sized?). I hate seeing them for $600 then you have to pay an extra $75 for the toddler rail etc...
So I found GREAT ones at JC Penny with great reviews... they COME with the toddler rails (though you do have to buy the full-size rails if you want to convert to that eventually). On sale right now, there are some nice ones for $239... Just hoping they have another good sale like that before I need to buy one! Thats cheap enough to afford the dresser/changer too! The reviews are good too.
I've seen those $600 cribs in person and they are NOT high quality!

I love the idea of the cots that you guys get in the UK... (here we call them mini-cribs) but they're not very popular so finding bedding is a huge pain.

ttc - interesting that there is no infection, glad you and your MW have a plan for the MS if it gets bad etc. Funny about the pregnacare - I was taking prenatals while TTC but they made me sick (wonder if it was iron too in my case?). I tried all different brands and then the pharmacist/chemist showed my husband how women's daily vitamins have almost all the same ingredients but with less folic acid... a LOT cheaper to just take that and they don't make me sick! I just take my B-complex and get the extra folic acid from there.

Thanks for all the reassurances on the stretching/cramps. I KNEW it was probably fine, but you can't help but be a little anxious!!!

I said this on my heartburn thread, but I found a cure for me! :haha: Salt & Vinegar Potato chips got rid of my heartburn! :rofl: Thought I'd share that here for any girls who are suffering. I'll have to repeat the experiment of course to truly prove it... but after bad heartburn every half hour or so yesterday, a few chips and within a half hour it was gone and hasn't come back yet!

Tonnilou - hope everything is ok :(

Sorry if I forgot anyone, this thread is getting big!!


----------



## mummy3

new_to_ttc is that all prenatal vitamins? I've been taking mine with extra folic acid:dohh:
Ouch for the car bill though!!:hugs:

Whats everyone up to at the weekend? :flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

The MW said preconception and antenatal suppliments contained too much iron for early pregnancy and really shouldnt be taken - scary given they advertise them for preconception and ALL stages of pregnancy! It may just be her opinion on them,. although my doctor told me something similar last week, but he didnt say it was potentially harmful or I would have stopped taking them last week. Im just going to take folic acid from today onwards!

Car bill was really ouch :( had an MOT test on top of that, amounted to nearly £300 arghhhhhhh i was going to my parents this weekend, but I think I will save the money and have a quiet weekend here lol What are your plans?


----------



## Tonnilou

Awww Chaos thankyou and they should but apparently they dont see anyone under 6 weeks and I should be 6 weeks on Monday (I didnt correct her that I would be only 5 wks n 6 days by then) My Doc was lovely tho n told me that its pretty common and can be caused by lots of reasons so to try and stay positive. 

New to ttc - BIG hugs back hunnie, thankyou sweety its much appreciated and OMFG at the car cost /me shakes fist at nasty mechanics for you

Lisa thankyou and huge hugs back. I am doing okies, helps loads having you lot here.

I posted a bigger report on the main board but I didn't post here cos its kinda scary and didnt wanna make anyone feel worried.

HUGE GRATS to all the new girls again and like Lisa said, threads big so sorry too if I miss posts n things.

This weekend am gonna chill, try n be positive and hopes I dont get any more 4.30 am shocks (or at any other time for that matter le grrrrrrrrrrrr)

OOO Brandi YAY on a sweetpea speck thats super cute 


XXXXXX to all


----------



## mummy3

Tonnilou, I posted on your other thread:hugs: I also can believe they won't see you until monday either, I have had scans at the epu before 6 weeks. Can they give you blood tests?:flower:


----------



## lisaf

Tonnilou - I'll go follow you on the other thread you have, I want to know how you get on etc..

This weekend, I'm going to take my car in for service ($360! just for routine maintenance though its my first 'major' service on this car and I've had it for 6.5 years). I plan on tackling my husband's 'office' (aka video game room, lol) so we can start consolidating and making it the guest room so the nursery can get cleared out for baby stuff!! YAY!!!
Also plan on working out a little (just some walking) with my SIL... hope nothing gives away the pregnancy!


----------



## Tonnilou

Mummy3 TY so much I just read it hugs n hugs. I know it seems a bit tight, specially for a big city like mine but I felt reassured that my Doc seemed to think Monday was just fine and wasn't unduely worried. I have to say that he has been my doc for many years and I do trust his instincs well yanno as much as we feel we can trust doctors anyhoo.

Lisa you are so sweet, thankyou, hopefully I will be able to post some big fat positives soon. 

Cor, I tell you, I was NOT expecting these shenanegans today at all.


----------



## meow951

I'm getting married!!!!

OH's parents said they had some money saved for us to use on a wedding or towards a house etc and they've given us £5500!!!

We've been engaged for a year now and we can get married. We always said the 21st January as it's our anniversary and we will have been together 5 years then.

I'm so excited to start planning!


----------



## lisaf

Yay!!!! I LOVED planning my wedding. Congrats!! :)


----------



## lisaf

ooh.. and for all the newbies or girls who didn't see before, we have a poll going to vote on a name for our May group.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/404384-please-vote-may-due-date-group-name.html


----------



## mummy3

meow951 said:


> I'm getting married!!!!
> 
> OH's parents said they had some money saved for us to use on a wedding or towards a house etc and they've given us £5500!!!
> 
> We've been engaged for a year now and we can get married. We always said the 21st January as it's our anniversary and we will have been together 5 years then.
> 
> I'm so excited to start planning!

Congratulations!!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Tonnilou

meow951 said:


> I'm getting married!!!!
> 
> OH's parents said they had some money saved for us to use on a wedding or towards a house etc and they've given us £5500!!!
> 
> We've been engaged for a year now and we can get married. We always said the 21st January as it's our anniversary and we will have been together 5 years then.
> 
> I'm so excited to start planning!

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY awwww sweety, loads of congratulations to you both, what lovely news.

:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww, Congratulations!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww meow what lovely news... massive congratulations hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wantbaby2

meow951 said:


> I'm getting married!!!!
> 
> OH's parents said they had some money saved for us to use on a wedding or towards a house etc and they've given us £5500!!!
> 
> We've been engaged for a year now and we can get married. We always said the 21st January as it's our anniversary and we will have been together 5 years then.
> 
> I'm so excited to start planning!

Congrats. that sounds fun (without drinking!!!! Lol)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance:

I got 3+ on my CB digi woohooo ... and it came up in about 7 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pregnant and 3+ at the same time woop woop!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonnilou

new_to_ttc said:


> :happydance:
> 
> I got 3+ on my CB digi woohooo ... and it came up in about 7 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pregnant and 3+ at the same time woop woop!!!!!!!!!!!

YYAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY awesome, thats made me grin so much for you XXX:hugs:


----------



## xtinydancerx

Just got my BFP today, EDD May 6th 2011


----------



## lisaf

xtinydancerx said:


> Just got my BFP today, EDD May 6th 2011

That is one DARK BFP you have there in your avatar!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow tiny awesome BFP!!!! Huge congratulations hun. Multiples run in your family at all??? ;) 

Ty Tonni :) I am grinning ear to ear lolol


----------



## Tonnilou

Grats and welcome new ladies and awwww new HUUUUUUUUUUUGGSSSSSSSSS


----------



## mummy3

xtinydancerx said:


> Just got my BFP today, EDD May 6th 2011

Congrats!!!:flower:


----------



## stay.positive

Add me in for May 13!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That IS one DARK BFP. That is amazing! No questioning that one.

Anyone else getting annoyed with the first trimester already? I feel like I've been waiting forever already. Can it be May yet?


----------



## lisaf

LMAO... glad I'm not the only one who is impatient! I am hating the uncertainty of the first tri more than anything... had one friend just give birth and the other is very close to it.... feeling jealous that I have so far to go.
Then again... I am NOT ready for a newborn yet... still need to learn a lot, buy a lot etc...

I'm focusing on preparing the house... so clearing out all our clutter to make room for baby clutter etc.


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies 

how are we all today 

im just off to bed in shattered did a 400 mile car trip today not good dh had to pullover alot for me to be sick 

my back was killing me by the time we got to my parents so i started to panic phoned the emergency dr and had to go up straight away 

ive only got a uti grrrr and now to top that off im loaded with the cold 

i so dont feel pregnant today at all i just feel ill 

we fly out to cyprus on sunday and im ill its going to be no fun at all


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry to hear you're feeling so crappy. The first trimester will be over soon enough. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MilosMommy7

1st tri seems like the longest. we're just waiting to cross the safety line into 2nd tri.


----------



## thepurlqueen

Hey!! Just found this thread. I was stuck in ttc, no idea there was so much more to explore lmao!

I am due May 16th with my 5th little one. DH and I are hoping for another boy as we only have one, but obviously we'll be thrilled with whatever we get :)


----------



## TamarainSC

I am due on May 1, 2011:happydance:

Beta #326
Beta #2 750
Ultrasound 9/14


----------



## mummy3

thepurlqueen said:


> Hey!! Just found this thread. I was stuck in ttc, no idea there was so much more to explore lmao!
> 
> I am due May 16th with my 5th little one. DH and I are hoping for another boy as we only have one, but obviously we'll be thrilled with whatever we get :)

Hi:hugs: We are on our 4th and hoping for a boy too:flower:


----------



## mummy3

TamarainSC said:


> I am due on May 1, 2011:happydance:
> 
> Beta #326
> Beta #2 750
> Ultrasound 9/14

Hi:hugs: We are due on the same day! My ultrasound is the 14th too!:happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning and congratulations to the new mummies :)


----------



## WannaBPG

Hi All!!!

I have been searching for May thread :) I am due May 13th if you can add me to the list!!

Do we have a name yet??? So excited and congrats to everyone!!!

Jeni


----------



## new_to_ttc

H Jeni huge congratulations :)

There is an on going poll to name the may mummies... May Blossom just over took Mini Mayhems its very close hehe


----------



## xxvcxx

Hi can i join? :winkwink:

Got my :bfp: in thurs after TTC for 13 months.

Due date 5th May


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: congratulations hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaos

Morning'!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good morning!! How are we lovely glowing ladies doing this morning?


----------



## meow951

Hello everyone,

Well work was interesting this morning! I felt very very sick, couldn't eat anything and was gagging constantly lol

I have to serve the breakfast and dinners up as part of my job and i didn't enjoy being around the food and the bucket of plate scrapings!

I'm trying to be really positive and upbeat this time though as i think i won't feel as ill then. I really want to fast forward to 12 weeks and to go into my scan and them say everything is ok!

Congratulations to all the new mums to be! I've added you to the list.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :)

I got my dating scan date through today... 18th October :) There is a note attached to say they havent yet decided when is best to scan for possible molar pregnancy, and that they are discussing it with the consultants and will be in touch. Im quite happy to wait for this 12 week one, I feel very pregnant and confident, and least then we'll know for sure. If we time it wrong I might end up very worried about nothing!


----------



## meow951

Yay! not long to wait!

I don't know when i'll get mine, whether they'll send it to me or the midwife will tell me at my booking appointment.

I do think you get a feeling about the pregnancy. Last time i knew it was wrong, this time i'm feeling a little better. My mum's really intuitive and last time she knew from the start, even though i didn't say anything. This time she's feeling better about it too.

On a side note- Don't you love it when you tell your OH morning sickness is kicking in so he decides to leave 2 day old pizza uncovered in the fridge! I just sent him a text saying thanks very much and he will be removing it once he gets home lol

Tomorrow we'll graduate from carrying seeds to peas!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, haven't thrown up since that one day, but I'm constantly gagging, and woke up 3 times last night to pee. Went to bed at 9:30pm and woke up at 7:00am, usually only sleep for 5 hours, lol. And my boobs, my god are they ever tingly and FREAKIN HUGE!!

The heartburn is killing me. I can't eat anything without getting the heartburn, I can't even drink water without getting heartburn!!

This has to be a sticky baby...better be a sticky baby. My first ultrasound is September 23. Can't wait! At least then I'll know whether my due date is April 29 or May 2.


----------



## Merry

Im due May 10th, or so ff tells me:) 

Praying that my baby sticks with me, took 10 months of trying to get my BFP and all I want to do is fast forward 8 months and be cuddling my baby!


----------



## lisaf

My DH knows I have issues in the morning with the cat food... so apparently he thought it would be ok to leave dirty dishes soaking in the sink (had something dairy in them). Luckily the cat food didn't make me puke, but the smell for the dishes had me gagging.


My dog apparently doesn't like the fertilizer smell on the lawn... so he's taken to peeing right by the front door on the bricks :( That smell isn't doing my tummy any favors.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations merry!!! :)

brandi, sorry to hear about the heartburn hun!! Did you try Lisa's tip of S&V crisps? (Im sure thats what she said hehe) Seems you getting a good sleep, despite the pee's... please tell me how lolol


----------



## lisaf

Yes...!!! LMAO.. the S&V crisps seem to have totallly cured my heartburn :rofl: I haven't even eaten any since that night and haven't gotten even one slight hint of heartburn!!! going on a day and a half now...
COULD be a coincidence, lol.. but I'm convinced! Esp. as I tried it based on someone else telling me eating a pickle then taking a sip of the juice got rid of theirs. 

I'd love to hear if either one works for anyone else! :)


----------



## stay.positive

Merry said:


> Im due May 10th, or so ff tells me:)
> 
> Praying that my baby sticks with me, took 10 months of trying to get my BFP and all I want to do is fast forward 8 months and be cuddling my baby!

Amen to that!


----------



## Steph63

Is anyone else really emotional? I am crying at the silliest things! DF is working and I was crying on the phone to him earlier cos I wanted him to come home - I usually love watching X-Factor in peace! Am also crying at silly things on tv! I thought all the over-emotional stuff didn't come til later?!

PS: Are there any other Northern Ireland girlies in here?!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What are S&V Crisps..I assume crisps are chips. I'm in Canada so I might not have them here. Despite all that sleep last night, still needed a two hour nap this afternoon. I'm so freaking exhausted all the time, so I welcome that much sleep (but I could do without the bathroom trips)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive spent all night crying tonight, but my dp is away and he was online earlier saying some really sweet stuff then had to go and I feel all alone. I usually love it but I just Im just a little sensitive at the moment... then X Factor made me cry, then a friend made me cry... but I think its all just to do with dp earlier softening me up lol 

:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

BrandiCanucks said:


> What are S&V Crisps..I assume crisps are chips. I'm in Canada so I might not have them here. Despite all that sleep last night, still needed a two hour nap this afternoon. I'm so freaking exhausted all the time, so I welcome that much sleep (but I could do without the bathroom trips)

Salt and vinegar crisps/chips although I vaguely remember someone saying you couldnt get a variety of flavours over there :(


----------



## meow951

I am a bit emotional. I cried the other day because OH wanted pizza hut for lunch and i wanted a ploughmans sandwhich from Tescos!

I'm really scared. We had a huge spider in the bath the other day and there is one now looking at me through the back door! We have loads of spiders in our garden, which is fine as long as they stay there! Might buy some of that spider spray!


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, Salt and Vinegar potato chips, lol... its not one of the new fancy flavors.. its been around back since there was just nacho cheese and cool ranch doritos, lol.
My favorite are the Kettle Chips brand... they're AWESOME

I've had the emotional overreaction to things a few times.

meow.. I have the spider spray but am afraid to use it while pregnant :dohh: I have a big nasty spider under the handle on the trash can lid.. and a decent size scary one living in my side-view mirror on my car. I CANNOT get rid of that guy!! :( We've sprayed water back there 10 times. I just took my car in for service and asked them to try to get it out so they used compressed air. We'll see.. if not, DH will have to figure out how to spray the poison back there for me.

Well, I've been having this painful cramp/stitch in my side ever since I got back from my walk with my SIL. Trying not to worry as there is no spotting and trying to rest, but its been cramping/pulling for almost 2 hours now and its a 'new' cramp for me from the others I've had..... this stage with all the worry sucks!! :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ahhh, okay, yeah, we have tons of different varieties...Miss Vickies is my favourite, but we also have generic brands, and Lays, Ruffles, etc. I thought S&V was a brand name, lol

As for the weepiness, welcome to hormones!! I made a huge mistake today and watched a baby show about high risk pregnancies and births. I bawled my eyes out at one particular birth. A little girl was born with a large tumour at the base of her back, and without a bum. They removed most of the tumour when she was a few days old, and it turned out that the tumour was malignant. This little girl was born with cancer. It was so sad. They gave an update at the end that at 3 months old, they removed the rest of the tumour and she was undergoing chemotherapy.


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG Id have cried for days seeing that.

I just watch a drama show here, Casualty, and sobbed lol A touching scene with a dr and his emotions and I was crying like a baby. Then my DP sen me an eamil just to say hello... I cried... arghhhh one of them days. Hormones and lack of sleep! 

Lisa hun maybe you just over did the walk! Try to rest up for a while and the cramping should ease off. 6 weeks is a killer stage I think and every new twinge is worrying.. but it should also reassure us that our little beans are in there doing their bit :) :hugs: hun and I hope its more comfortable soon xxxxx


----------



## mummymac01

Hi everyone! 
im completely new to this!!! :/

I found out i was pregnant :bfp: last monday (30th August)... i am due on the 8th May 2011 with my first child!:cloud9:
we r so excited (although very nervous!!)... 
myself and my hubby have been married for 2 years now, and have been TTC for 18months. 
In december 2009, we found out i have PCOS, and had to have help to concieve. 
I had been taking Clomid for 3 cycles... and now we r expecting!! :):):):):):)

we both just want to shout it from the roof tops... but it is still early days (i am 5 weeks tomorrow). 

the hospital have booked us in for a scan on the 15th september... my hubby is soooo excited... but for some reason, i am really nervous!! :(
i just dont know what to expect, and keep thinking 'what if there is a problem?' :( 

i have had a few symptoms already... vvvvv painful boobs; extremely tired; really stuggling to sleep; nausea (on occasion); bloated stomach; period like cramps; constant bathroom visits!! 

how is everyone else feeling? does anyone else have PCOS and had to have help to conceive using Clomid? 

Love mummymac01 xxxx

:hug:


----------



## Tonnilou

OOOO Meow I am with you on spiders, I swear they always seek me out and appear like right by the lightswitch when you turn on the light at nightime an dthey are all SURPRISE! the buggers.

Blimey Brandi that show would have slayed me, I would have been on the floor whailing honest.

Lisa lovely try not to worry about the cramps hunnie. Could be that your muscles are more sensitive to things now you are pregnant. I heard thats why you arent supposed to lift heavy things, not for the chance of MC that I believed, but cos your muscles react differently when you are pregnant and its easier to pull or strain them. Dunno if this is true but its a comforting thought.

New step away from Casualty and other such things :) Big hugs

XX


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya mummymac, congratulations on your BFP hun!!!!

I have PCOS but conceived naturally after weightloss and restricted diet :)

You have lots of healthy early pregnancy symptoms hun try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy :) We all a bit anxious, its part and parcel I think xxxxxx


----------



## Tonnilou

OoO Grats and Welcome Mummymac01. Are you also the other Mummymac or is it just coincidence that you are both here an dboth due in May? 

HUGS!


----------



## mummymac01

Thank u :) 
i think i am in shock to be honest!! 
i'm quite an emotional person, and always thought that i would sob :cry: when i found out i was pregnant!! but i actually havent cried once!! :thumbup:

how many weeks are you? when is your due date?

xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im a very is strong the right word?? Im not emotionless but I dont cry.. until now lol I cried the other day a bit and I havent stopped today!! I bet you and your DH are soooo happy :) 18 months is a long time!!!

Im 6weeks tomorrow and EDD 1st may, although... midwife says I have an EDD of April, but will wait and see what the dating scan shows.


----------



## mummymac01

Hi Tonilou! 

thank you :) :happydance:

no.... i have only registed this evening! my husband is snoring next to me :sleep: !! i can't sleep :dohh: xxx


----------



## mummymac01

new_to_ttc said:


> Im a very is strong the right word?? Im not emotionless but I dont cry.. until now lol I cried the other day a bit and I havent stopped today!! I bet you and your DH are soooo happy :) 18 months is a long time!!!
> 
> Im 6weeks tomorrow and EDD 1st may, although... midwife says I have an EDD of April, but will wait and see what the dating scan shows.

i think the pregnancy has perhaps changed my emotion somehow!! :shrug:

yes, we are absolutly thrilled :happydance: we told our parents on the day we found out! they have been so supportive since december... and they are all so happy and excited for us!! 

you will have to keep us posted!! how exciting!! have you had many symptoms? x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive had all day sickness for almost 2 weeks... struggling with most food types but no one is worried yet Im well hydrated :) Ive got 1 sore boob lol the other seems happy enough lol Bit emotional, tired, achey.. the usual :) Funny how things can chage so quickly, and they change daily too!!

My mum found out, and well she is telling most people lol I wanted to wait on telling her lol Its good you have family support :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, welcome to the club Mummymac01.

So ladies, at 6w1d (or 5w6d depending on which date is my actual due date) I supposed a digital should show 3+. I'm tempted. Should I?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yessssssssss!!!!!!!!!

I got 3+ at 5wk 5days!!!! It is the most amazing feeling :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha ha... I just seen the BT advert (where she tells him he is pregnant) I cried!!!!!!! FFs!!! This isnt me, and its not just a tear or 2 wowsers! I think I may have to stay away from the TV!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

lmao! I do too, that's why I stick the the computer. A Baby Story is on right now and I'm bawling my eyes out because these women get to hold their babies before I do.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww but hun they had to wait as long as we have to hunny!! We'll get our turn and it'll be worth every minute of the wait :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG! I just went to look at movies playing and found out that there's a movie that just came out that is VERY similar to my situation. It's about a woman, who is newly single and decides to use a sperm donor to have a baby, but discovers 7 years later that the baby actually belongs to her best friend who tried to talk her out of it.

Now, I will admit, I used a sperm donor. Not going to deny that. I'm not ready for another relationship and with my fertility issues (rapidly progressing endometriosis), I don't know how much longer I have left with fertility.

Anyway, so I used a sperm donor, so there's the first similarity, but to add to the situation, my soon-to-be ex-husband had his sample tested recently which came back with a low count of 20 000. The procedure I used has only a 10% success rate, and I inseminated the day after I ovulated; I last slept with my husband the night I ovulated. BIG mistake, I know.

Anyway, I'm moving on from my marriage, and I'm just going to be a happy, single mommy to 3 beautiful kids. But, I sooo need to go see this movie tonight.


----------



## new_to_ttc

You setting yourself up for an emotional evening!! But hope you enjoy the film, what is it called?


----------



## lisaf

Felt 100% better after my nap.. them moved around a little too much and its back, but much fainter than before.
Feeling ok about the cramping now. No sign of spotting or anything so feeling a lot better about it all!!


----------



## mummy3

Brandi did you do the digi? Is the movie the switch? It looks awesome:thumbup: 

Lisa glad you feel a bit better, I had a nap too as well as sleeping in until 9am, thanks to my amazing hubby:cloud9:

Does anyone know if caneston/monistat is allowed while pregnant?:blush:


----------



## lisaf

I believe the over-the-counter stuff is ok during pregnancy. I had a yeast infection 2 months ago during my 2ww and the nurse told me that if I was confirmed pregnant, they'd just make me stick to the over-the-counter stuff, but since I hadnt' gotten a BFP yet, they gave me stronger stuff.

Don't just take my word for it though... not an expert!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes, the movie was The Switch. I LOVE LOVE LOVED it!! It was so funny, but I'm also neurotic when it comes to inconsistencies in movies. First, I can tell you the sample provided in the movie is nowhere near the amount actually provided in a single sample, in the movie it's portrayed as equivilant to 5 or 6 samples, lol, and the little boy in the movie has brown eyes, where Jenn Aniston and whatshisname, the dad, both have blue eyes. The intended donor also has blue eyes. Studies have shown that it is genetically impossible for two blue eyed parents to produced a child with any other colour but blue for eyes.

Aside from that, it was an awesome movie.

As for the digital, since I just drank a bunch of iced tea, I'll test first thing in the morning.


----------



## stay.positive

BrandiCanucks said:


> ... the little boy in the movie has brown eyes, where Jenn Aniston and whatshisname, the dad, both have blue eyes. The intended donor also has blue eyes. Studies have shown that it is genetically impossible for two blue eyed parents to produced a child with any other colour but blue for eyes.

I hate that in movies too!! I don't know why they can't just find a kid who is genetically believable! lol


----------



## lisaf

or stick contacts in his eyes or fix it digitally ;)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, I forgot the best part, the part where I absolutely just bawled my eyes out. I swear, I'm running out of tears. The lady a few seats down from me actually asked if I was okay. Chalked it up to the hormones.

It is before he and she discover he's the father, but Jenn is explaining to, oh geez, pregnancy brain, I can't even remember his name...WALLY!! That's it...she's explaining to Wally who the Seed Guys are. Her son was teased in school because he was a child of a Seed Guy. So she says to him..

"I told him that Mommy wanted him very much and loves him so much that she couldn't wait another day for him, so she went to the doctor who told her about the Seed place. It's a place where you can get seeds to plant in Mommy's bellies and they grow into babies. Mommy wanted you so much, that she went there and now she has you."

OMG!! I'm totally using that, lol.

Also, the kid did look a lot like him, but my OCD made the eye colour inconsistency bother me, lol


----------



## beckyfletcher

morning all have not been on for ovr a week as went on holiday but had to return early as my eldest was ill :(

MS has started here only feeling sick atm and sore boobs

Hows everyone else???


----------



## franm101

Hi there! Can I join please?? Im Fran, expecting #7 May 4th :)


----------



## Merry

Morning ladies. My breasts are hurting today, like a dull ache and they feel huge! Not really got ms, it's more afternoon sickness! 

Does any one know if they make multi size bars? Ones that you can expand as you get bigger? I've always been flat chested and all my bras are now tight, after only a few weeks! Don't want to be buying new ones all the time, just wondered if they have adjustable ones?


----------



## Steph63

I've never seen any Merry but would be a fab idea, my bra's are starting to feel tight already any my boobs ache badly too. I dread trying to find bigger bra's too, I'm a 38F/FF now, which is hard enough to find.


----------



## Steph63

Oh and for any ladies who haven't seen it, Meow951 has kindly put up a poll for us to decide our group name -

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/404384-please-vote-may-due-date-group-name.html


----------



## Rmar

I think everyone who hasn't voted better vote cause it is so close between the May Blossoms and the Mini Mayhems.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :) And welcome again to the new May mummies :) 

Brandi.. I havent seen that film advertised at all... but I will look out for it :) Im also a nightmare for pointing out inconsistances in films and programmes. Like in Corrie (uk soap) the other night... Fizz's scan would have had her name on it so the hairdresser would never have been able to pass it off as her own lol!! So excited to see your 3+ this morning!!! I wish the CB digi's wouldn't fade so flipping fast though! 

Lisa great you're feeling better hun. I so need some sleep. I havent slept in my bed for days, as I cant settle I just feel so sick, so Ive been dropping off to sleep on the sofa and getting what little I can over the night :( The sickness is improving through the day though, or least Im in better control of it lol

How you feeling mummy? and everyone? Ive got so much housework to do today, all the crappy jobs we try to ignore lol but DP wants to redecorate upstairs, so I need to get everywhere prepared! What's everyones plans today?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ahhh, my mother was always addicted to Coronation St. It was always her weekend afternoon hogging of the television when we were kids. Today will be spent studying for one or two of my 3 exams this week.

As for my CB digi, well, I made sure not to drink anything overnight after my huge cup of iced tea during the movie, so I didn't really have to pee all night, but my impatience made me pee at 5:30am, and this is what I got. It was test number 12 this pregnancy, and I think I can finally stop peeing on a stick:
 



Attached Files:







DSC02669.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: yayayayayay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its a great feeling isn't it???

I still have 1 CB digi left... Im saving it to pee on for my parents as they fade so quickly they haven't seen it (they live far away). That'll be my last test!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It is! It just confirms to me that this is a very sticky baby and I cannot wait another 34 weeks to be holding him or her.


----------



## meow951

mummy3 said:


> Brandi did you do the digi? Is the movie the switch? It looks awesome:thumbup:
> 
> Lisa glad you feel a bit better, I had a nap too as well as sleeping in until 9am, thanks to my amazing hubby:cloud9:
> 
> Does anyone know if caneston/monistat is allowed while pregnant?:blush:

Canesten is fine to use in pregnancy. I have a booklet that my doctor gave me the other day and it says that pessaries and creams are fine, but not to use oral medication as the effects of it during pregnancy haven't been researched!


----------



## meow951

franm101 said:


> Hi there! Can I join please?? Im Fran, expecting #7 May 4th :)

Congratulations! Number 7!!!! Wow, what a handful lol

All new ladies added to list!

This morning my sickness has really stepped up. I felt so awful this morning, really wasn't sure about going to work. I went anyway, lucky as they were short staffed, and had a piece of toast and jam and it seemed to help.

2 Weeks until my birthday!!! :happydance:

and then 1 week after that is my booking appointment :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

As for the bra question from the last page - they have expanders you can use for the strap around your chest, but I think the other best bet would be to eventually buy a nursing bra with soft, stretchy cups?

I'm not looking forward to getting a bigger one either.


----------



## Chaos

lisaf said:


> As for the bra question from the last page - they have expanders you can use for the strap around your chest, but I think the other best bet would be to eventually buy a nursing bra with soft, stretchy cups?
> 
> I'm not looking forward to getting a bigger one either.

A proper maternity bra will offer you better support. With Button, I went from a B to and E :shock: I hope I don't get that big this time! I looked like a porn star haha


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its taken me best part of a year to reduce my cup size, now its just going to shoot right back up arghhhhhh lol


----------



## mummy3

:cry: I'm so jealous of you ladies and your big boobs!! I'm at most a B cup, and thats with breastfeeding, why can't I get some E's or F's?!

New, I'm feeling ok, got thrush and it hurts lol, don't envy you housework! How's your sickness?

I'm gonna watch the switch when its out on demand on the tv:thumbup: or maybe persuade the mil to look after the 3 monsters!

Hello to all the new may mummies, and Fran wow #7!!!

Lisa you must be sooo excited for your scan on thursday:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww i'll share my boobs with you lol I was a B cup before Joshua. I bottle fed him and never leaked.. and never shrank pmsl I went up to an E cup of not bigger, Im not floating around a C/D cup but I suspect thats about to rise again lol

Sickness is ok, well Im just getting used to it! I dont eat after about 4pm, Im worse then. I think Im keeping more down than I was, seems to be stayng in a bit longer. The only time Im struggling is bed time, as soon as I lie down Im getting up feeling or being sick, so last few nights slept on the sofa, sat up just drifting in and out of sleep :(

Have you managed to get some cream for the thrush hun?? Not nice at the best of times :( I didnt get the housework done lol, Im going to do it this evening I think lol Had very little motivation today!


----------



## libbymarks198

mummy3 said:


> :cry: I'm so jealous of you ladies and your big boobs!! I'm at most a B cup, and thats with breastfeeding, why can't I get some E's or F's?!
> 
> New, I'm feeling ok, got thrush and it hurts lol, don't envy you housework! How's your sickness?
> 
> I'm gonna watch the switch when its out on demand on the tv:thumbup: or maybe persuade the mil to look after the 3 monsters!
> 
> Hello to all the new may mummies, and Fran wow #7!!!
> 
> Lisa you must be sooo excited for your scan on thursday:hugs:

haha i am jealous to :blush: i cant wait for my boobs to get bigger, not looking foward to them shrinking back down though lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My boobs didn't grow until after I had my son and my milk just came flowing in. Within a few days, I went from a B to a D. With my daughter, I went from an A to a B. I've generally stayed at B since then, but I'm only 6 weeks now and have already noticed the breast growth this time around. I'm already a C.

I swear, this is one extremely sticky baby, or this is twins.


----------



## mummy3

new_to_ttc said:


> Awww i'll share my boobs with you lol I was a B cup before Joshua. I bottle fed him and never leaked.. and never shrank pmsl I went up to an E cup of not bigger, Im not floating around a C/D cup but I suspect thats about to rise again lol
> 
> Sickness is ok, well Im just getting used to it! I dont eat after about 4pm, Im worse then. I think Im keeping more down than I was, seems to be stayng in a bit longer. The only time Im struggling is bed time, as soon as I lie down Im getting up feeling or being sick, so last few nights slept on the sofa, sat up just drifting in and out of sleep :(
> 
> Have you managed to get some cream for the thrush hun?? Not nice at the best of times :( I didnt get the housework done lol, Im going to do it this evening I think lol Had very little motivation today!

I had the mil drop in:dohh: And hubby is searching through some old books so not much chance to clean either!

I got the monistat 7 day cream but its making it hurt even more so I'm scared to put it on now:wacko:

Thats good that you're finding ways around the sickness, I find mine worse at night too. Have you tried chewing gum? I find the juicy fruit one helps:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Try a warm bath hun with some vinegar in, and no bubbles or soap! Then maybe go to bed with a cold compressin your knicks (sorry tmi) but it will stop the irritation while you sleep, and prevent you making it worse it will have a whole chunk of hours to settle (apply the cream before bed also).

Im hoping my boobs dont grow too much this time, and they return back afterwards lol 

STILL not dont the house work lol.. I did the laundry but thats it pmsl


----------



## mummy3

Ladies, anyone know anything about rare books, I know its a long shot but I've been helping hubby look through his fathers collection (his father passed away) and theres a fair few from like the 16th century:wacko: And 2 first editions from Winston Churchill! By fair few I'm talking 18 boxes full:wacko:

As for the pregnancy, my symptoms seem less today, of course that means panic and poas:haha: 

Thanks new for the tips I'm going to try that:thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I changed my tickers to reflect a May due date. So dissapointed that my sweetpea is an apple seed again, but at least it's only for 2 hours, lol


----------



## Merry

As for the books I know that there are rare book sellers in Oxford, Stratsford and London. Best bit is to google to see if there is one near you and get a few different opinons as to the worth of them, the market etc

hope everyone is well today:)


----------



## Rmar

I hardly got any sleep, last night. I kept waking up really hot and felt sick so I took today off and slept until 12:30pm. I don't think I have slept that late since I was 15. I feel so rested but I still feel a little sick. I didn't have this, last time, so I am hoping it is a good sign.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry hun my knowledge of books is very limited, but I am sure online they'll be book specialist that will be able to help :) 

Its really common for symptoms to come and go hun, panic wont do you or bean any good!! What you like!! :hugs: Hope the vinegar bath etc work.. I used to suffer with thrush a lot when I was young it was the only way I could relive my symptoms (until I finally had surgery woop woop not had it since then!!)

Rmar I can totally sympathise about the lack of sleep at night :( My hot flushes have almost subsided, but I had them a lot when at your gestation, I still get really sick when I lie downt hough! Blurghhhh lol You do get used to it :) 

Check me being a sickness expert... Im only 6 weeks I shouldnt know anything about it yet arghhhhhh lololol Im still waiting for the nicer symptoms like lovely glossy hair and radiant skin... so far all my hair is doing is falling out lol... Oh I do have nice nails growing, the only other time I ever had nails was when carrying Joshua lol


----------



## thetrigger

Im hardly having any symptoms at all except Ill get the ocassional headache and my boobs are more sensitive. I havent been sick in like a week and my balance is back normal. Im kinda concerned.

but my hcg levels have been incredible went from 384 to 774 in about a days time.
so Im not really sure why Im not feeling pregnant anymore.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Trigger, you are still very early. Your levels are rising nicely! Some ladies dont experience symptoms at all (I got to 18 weeks with my son and didnt have a clue!) others have millions of symptoms, and each pregnancy is dfferent! You may start to experience more symptoms once your hCG levels keep on rising. Stay positive hun, if they have doubled in 1 day then everything is going swimmingly :)


----------



## meow951

Well i feel a lot less ill today so i'm happy about that! I couldn't eat my tea last night, just physically couldn't chew or swallow and it worried me as that's how it all started last time. But feeling a lot better today and we're going out for a panini for lunch as i really fancy it!

Only working 3 days this week so going to have a nice chilled out week and potter around the house. I'm going to get the sims 2 today so i shall probably just be playing that if it works on my laptop haha.


----------



## Rmar

Not The Sims 3? I have them all starting from The Sims 1. I love that game so much!


----------



## Chaos

Who told my kids that 630 was a sensible time to wake up .. Hmmm, HMMM, HMmmMmmM???


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wasnt me chaos lolol Had to drag my lad from bed for school at 7.45 lol

Never played the Sims games lol Although Im not a big gaming person lol

Meow glad you feeling better hun! Enjoy your paninii, ooo Im fancying a subway lunch.... hmmm i shouldnt though all that processed meat arghhhhh lol

I got the housework done woop woop and all crap now in loft out of sight lol Just got to do Joshua's quiet reading corner and jobs all done in his room. DP still wants me to switch the rooms about giving me and baby the bigger room and Joshua the smaller one, BUT he has sooooooooooooooooooooooooo much stuff he'd never in a million years fit in the small room lol I on the other hand will make do lol Baby and me only need a bed each lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Chaos said:


> Who told my kids that 630 was a sensible time to wake up .. Hmmm, HMMM, HMmmMmmM???

Probably my son who didn't go down until 1:30am and woke up the entire neighbourhood with his blood curdling scream at 6:30am.


----------



## Merry

I always wake up at 5.45 am, even though my alarm isn't set to 6am, even on weekends I find myself up early! Guess it will cone in useful when the baby us here but some times I wish I could sleep in.


----------



## meow951

Rmar said:


> Not The Sims 3? I have them all starting from The Sims 1. I love that game so much!

No we thought the sims 2 might work better but it won't work. We've got a problems with our disk drive and it will only read certain disks or parts of disks so it won't install so i'm annoyed now lol

Plus it's like a monsoon here with all this rain and i'm very bored!


----------



## Duffy

Hi ladies am going to be due in may can I join you all? I just found out I'm pregnant this morning and I'm so happy I can't stop looking at my test lol. 

We are expecting baby number two is there anyone on there second baby? If so are you scared how your cope I'm a little scared about but I know I'll be okay.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm on my third. I'll have 3 under 4. Congratulations and welcome!!


----------



## meow951

Duffy said:


> Hi ladies am going to be due in may can I join you all? I just found out I'm pregnant this morning and I'm so happy I can't stop looking at my test lol.
> 
> We are expecting baby number two is there anyone on there second baby? If so are you scared how your cope I'm a little scared about but I know I'll be okay.

Congratulations!

Do you know your due date, then i can put you on the list?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Duffy said:


> Hi ladies am going to be due in may can I join you all? I just found out I'm pregnant this morning and I'm so happy I can't stop looking at my test lol.
> 
> We are expecting baby number two is there anyone on there second baby? If so are you scared how your cope I'm a little scared about but I know I'll be okay.

:happydance: congratulations hun!!!

Im expecting baby number 2.. although my little rascel is hardly a baby any more, he's 7!


----------



## ttcfurrever

I'm going to go on faith and join you ladies. I just got a light bfp at 13dpo. I will be retesting in the morning with fmu. Due date would be 5/17/2011. After 9 years off and on of ttc I am PRAYING this sticks.


----------



## Soph22

Wow, gone for the weekend and I missed so many pages!
Had to go back and read them all of course:coffee:

Congrats to all the new May moms-to-be! :happydance:

Hope everyone is feeling alright today. (or alright as can be expected)

Think I may have been caught by a friend or two at the wedding this weekend. :dohh: My DH kept getting me "vodka tonics" (soda water with a lime) but one of my friends handed me the non-alcoholic champagne for toasting and another one gave me a knowing look. Oh well, they didn't ask at least- I'm a terrible liar. 

One thing that really caught my attention in the older pages- one girl (tiny, I think) had a very dark BFP and someone asked if multiples run in her family. Is there a connection? All of my BFPs were very dark and showed up immediately. Just something else for me to worry/obsess over I guess. :wacko:

ooh- one more question- how can I keep my ticker as a signature? I'm not so good with technology. 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt98f12.aspx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey Soph, hope you enjoyed the wedding :)

No, there isn't always a connection between dark tests and multiple pregnancies. The test tends to get darker the more hCG hormone you have, but some tests are ultra sensitive, some women produce more hCG. Yes a multiple pregnancy can increase the hormone, but lots of people get very dark tests and just one baby :) Ive found I had super dark FR tests whilst super faint Tesco ones for example :) 

To keep ypu ticker as a signiture go to 'user cp' on the blue band near the top of the page (on the left). In the left coloumn you will then see edit profile > left column again down a little > edit (or update) signature > then copy n paste the ticker code > save and bobs your uncle it should save as a signature :) ... good luck lol


----------



## Duffy

Brandie, wow wow lol sometimes I can hardly do one heehee but there no turning back now got 9 months to prepare myself mentally  Thanks you for the congrats I'm really looking forward to sharing this with all of you and visa versa  

Meow, thank hon I'll have to check with my mom she fab at doing the caculation I'll get back with you on that one. She was right on the money with my first pregnancy. 

New to ttc, I bet he will be a awesome helper  I'll be changing to butts for a period of time ROLF. 

Hows everyone doing?

I'm more sitting her in shock over it doing some cleaning and need a shower gotta run to help oh help put my daughter down for a nap, have a good day ladies.


----------



## Tonnilou

Hellooooooooooooooooo lovelies and welcome and grats new girls.

WB Soph ;)

OOOO Meow shame you cant get the sims working, I havent got it but I confess I am a gamer chicka n play lord of the rings online etc etc XD

Hope everyone who has the old MS or thrush or lack of sleeps or just plain feeling a bit odd, that you are feeling all better today. Oddly I have been sleeping better than ever since my BFP even through the last 4 days which have been BLOODY HORRIBE. BUT yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy good news. Had the scan and have a pic, saw the gest sac, yolk, my lil beanster AND the heartbeat. INCREDIBLE. Beanster measures 3mm which apparently puts me back 3 days to 5wks 3 days (which is freaky as that month my period arrived on the 27th but was early. I wasnt actually due till the friday which is where they dated me back too. DUNNO how that works but I reckon its the moon or something mystical and stuffs

I'll try n sneak in a scan of the pic at work tomorrow but I just wanted you all to know how super relieved we are. TY so much for the extra support over the last few days, really really means alot. 

mahoooosive hugs XXXXXX


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Tonni I am sooooooo glad everything is ok!! Plenty of rest now hun :) And the HB was seen nice and early yay!! I am so happy for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## meow951

I am a gamer chick too i play call of duty on the xbox 360 online all the time! OH doesnt get a look in on the xbox unless im at work haha!


----------



## Tonnilou

new_to_ttc said:


> Oh Tonni I am sooooooo glad everything is ok!! Plenty of rest now hun :) And the HB was seen nice and early yay!! I am so happy for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thankyou hun, I was soooooooo stunned when she said nearly instantly here is the sac and the yoke and that tiny bean is your baby and thats the heartbeat. Me and my hubs both just went OMG and sniffled a bit XD. I will rest now altho work tomorrow but I have a lovely lil beanster now (that I didnt have last term) to remind me not to overdo it. 

OOOOO I would love an xbox Meow but I have an uber PC sooooooooo couldnt justify spending more cash at the moment but one day XD When we go to pc shops the guys talk to my hubs and he always pushes me forward and proudly says "you need to speak to my wife she knows about these things"


----------



## mummy3

Tonnilou, I'm soooo glad things went well at your scan!:happydance:

Duffy, welcomme! I'm on #4 and will have 3 under 3:wacko:


----------



## MilosMommy7

3 days until my appointment :happydance:


----------



## meow951

are you mad mummy3?

I'm worried about how i'll cope with 1 under 3 lol nevermind 3 under 3!

I forgot to say glad your scan went well Tonnilou. I'm really good at call of duty and OH is always like yeah my gf is amazing and better than me lol I'm so competitive, i love playing against guys on the net and beating them. I usually get abuse saying i have a high voice and should come back when i hit puberty (they always automatically think only boys play lol) and then i just say actually i'm a women........silence........ haha i love it!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

At emerge right now, had a fall earlier this afternoon and started spotting tonight.


----------



## stay.positive

Oh, Brandi! I am sorry to hear that! I hope everything is ok!


----------



## lisaf

BrandiCanucks said:


> At emerge right now, had a fall earlier this afternoon and started spotting tonight.

Oh no! I hope everything will be ok! Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Been here two hours now and not a single person has been called in. I have to pee so badly but don't want to in case they do an ultrasound. They did just take one guy in though, but only because he had a seizure. Other than that, there's someone who has been here since for 3, and, oh, as I'm typing this, she just gt called in. There's at least 6 ahead of me still.

And as I edit, they just called another person in.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Tell me what you think!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/408866-stanley-luongo-sedin.html


----------



## lisaf

Brandi - wouldn't they just do an internal scan at only 6 weeks? You don't have to hold your pee for that one!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Usually here they'll try an external first. It's been quite the night. I'll probably be here for a while. We've had one seizure, 3 head injuries, one guy code, and it's only been 2 1/2 hours. It's going to be a long night. I suppose I could always study for my exam tomorrow.


----------



## lisaf

How did you fall?


----------



## Duffy

Tonnilou, That is so cool you saw your baby heart beat *hearts*............ I bet it was a sparkly moment for the both of you! 

mummy3, oh my goodness I bet more then one close together does complicate life sometimes but its worth it, I'm assuming it is lol and 9 months from now I'll know lol.

Brandi, I hope your okay hon how you fall? 


My due dat would be May 18, 2011  P.S Ladies I'm a big xbox gamer myself love left for dead played it while in labor lol.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I stood on a chair to put a box of stuff back on top of the TV, and couldn't quite reach. I stood on my tip toes, and the box slipped from my hands. Stupid me chased the box and fell off the chair. I hit my stomach on the TV stand. I started spotting a few hours later. It's slown now, it's only brown now but I still want to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## lisaf

Wow thats scary! The blood/spotting slowing down is a good sign of course, but definitely get it checked out. Hope its all ok!
I figure doing an external at 6 weeks may just be stressful since they're not as likely to find something that early.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Duffy said:


> Tonnilou, That is so cool you saw your baby heart beat *hearts*............ I bet it was a sparkly moment for the both of you!
> 
> mummy3, oh my goodness I bet more then one close together does complicate life sometimes but its worth it, I'm assuming it is lol and 9 months from now I'll know lol.
> 
> Brandi, I hope your okay hon how you fall?
> 
> 
> My due dat would be May 18, 2011  P.S Ladies I'm a big xbox gamer myself love left for dead played it while in labor lol.

i took a spongebob coloring book. and brought along the playstation 2 (OH wanted it to play his game). and we brought a movie to watch. i was relaxed almost the entire time :D


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Been here four hours now, and they just told me that although I've been here the longest, there's still 6 people ahead of me. Every person in this waiting room has and will go ahead of me all because the nurse is an idiot and wrote on my chart, yes, the nurse decided to diagnose me, with a UTI, because, and get this, I'm peeing frequently.


----------



## lisaf

OMG, thats insane!!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Finally in!! Yay!


----------



## lisaf

ooh, let us know, I was just popping back in to check on you!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Good morning ladies. Brandi how are you?


Question for everyone, when did you feel comfortable enough to add your ticker? After bloods?


----------



## lisaf

I added my ticker after bloodwork, but I had bloodwork before I even missed my period. I won't start my pregnancy journal until I see the hb though.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So they just did bloodwork to check my hormone levels and they're going to do an ultrasound soon. I'll have more updates within the hour.


----------



## Rmar

I really hope all is going well with you. Can't believe she diagnosed you with a UTI. Bit silly. Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Brandi, seems like you've been there forever already! Praying for good results for you.


I should be going in for blood work sometime today, pray for me ladies.


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG Brandi hun I hope you're ok! Hope you manage to update before I have to go to work!!! How's the spotting, still slowing down??? Thinking of you hun!

Hi ttc, I added my ticker once I was ready to come to 1st Tri... which was about 3 or 4 days of continual BFPs on hpts. Here in the UK we dont get blood work until about 12 weeks (my appt is when Im nearly 11 weeks), unless there is a reason to do them early. 

Best get dressed for work lol Only came online to check if DP had emailed me over night.. love waking up to little love notes when he isn't here hehe Brandi I will call back before work and check you're ok xxxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Update: The doctor came back. My bloodwork hasn't come back yet, but she came in to do the ultrasound. The pregnancy is in the uterus, not in the tubes, which makes me VERY happy, and Speck has, at exactly 6w1d, a strong heartbeat of 102bpm!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: Brandi I am so glad everything is ok!!! Please please please no more lifting and stretching. Without Speck you shouldnt be lifting boxes above your head.... with Speck you shouldnt be anywhere near that chair lifting boxes to any height!!!! Get some rest now hun, and take it easy!!! :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

PS I predict a :blue: lol


----------



## ttcfurrever

So happy everything is alright Brandi!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I do too, but I still hope for another girl. Still in emerge, just waiting on the bloodwork results.


----------



## Rmar

Wow, I am so glad that everything is Ok. It's great that you got to see a heartbeat. The brown bleeding is probably your little speck telling you how much they want to stay there and is giving you a warning to slow down.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Suppose Im out of excuses... I best go to work lol Easy day today though, only 3 house calls.. hmm no I think I might only have 2!!! Yay should be home by 10.30ish (2 hours!) lolol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My levels came back at 77 125


----------



## ttcfurrever

Is that good? I don't understand the results.


----------



## Rmar

Wow! That's so amazing! I would love to see levels that high when I go in for bloods.


----------



## meow951

I said i wouldn't do this but i'm worried! I'm feeling less sick and my boobs don't hurt anymore. I know that symptoms come and go etc but i'm so worried. I'm freaking out that this is going to go wrong again, i've still got 6 weeks to go until my scan.

I've been looking at babybond but they're all 3+ hours away from me. I've searched and searched and there's only 1 private place near me that doesn't look very good.

Why do i have to live in area where they won't give you early scans :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meow, cant you go and see your doctor and ask to be referred to the early pregnancy unit at the hospital. If they wont do an early scan they may do blood tests, infact Im sure they would, which would give you a certain level of reassurance. Worrying is not good for you and for bean!! Explain that you have had an MMC and early signs of that were rapid stopping of the early pregnancy symptoms, and you are concerned as you are not experiencing them for past couple of days. I am sure everything is ok, the symptoms do change around, and come and go, but I know exactly how you are feeling. Dont let the doctors fob you off telling you 'its supposed to happen', insist that you get some level of treatment!! Ive looked and can see a few private scan units around Cornwall, but I dont know how big Cornwall is and where you are so maybe will be way off! :hugs: If your doctor is no good, rng the antenatal ward at the hospital, or the mdwife unit and ask them to help you!!


----------



## Rmar

If you really feel you would be better off with one and it would really put your mind at rest, ask your doctor. With a previous MMC, they should refer you on to have one done sooner.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

ttcfurrever said:


> Is that good? I don't understand the results.

Based on my last set of results (282), if they doubled every 48 hours, my levels as of yesterday should have been a little over 71 000. I'd say 77 125 is amazing!


----------



## Soph22

Congrats Brandi, glad to hear everything is ok. 
good reminder to the rest of us to take it easy.


----------



## apiginmud

??


----------



## new_to_ttc

apiginmud said:


> ??

Are you ok hun?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I also looked at the normal range of hcg levels, and apparently the high end of normal range for 6 weeks is around 56 000...mine are 77 125...twins, maybe?


----------



## lisaf

Hehe, Brandi, so glad to hear everything came back early. Now, you know there was no need to go falling and hurting yourself just to get an early scan ;) (hope its ok to joke about that now that everything looks ok).
As for twins, they really can't predict much based on the HCG levels... they would have seen both on the scan, right? ;)

Meow - I was just starting to worry about my symptoms going away too. Boobs are not nearly as sore as before, not gagging on the cat food in the mornings ... etc etc...
I wasn't going to say anything, because I know the answer is that symptoms come and go etc etc ... but I wanted to tell you I'm right there with you!
You really should see if they can give you some early reassurance either with blood tests or a scan.


----------



## Duffy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Update: The doctor came back. My bloodwork hasn't come back yet, but she came in to do the ultrasound. The pregnancy is in the uterus, not in the tubes, which makes me VERY happy, and Speck has, at exactly 6w1d, a strong heartbeat of 102bpm!!!

Brandie I'm super happy everything is okay with you :hugs:

Hows everyone doing today, I was skimming the threads while my angel is nappin I never know how long I have me time lol. I took another test today still pregnant and I'll be setting up a bloodwork and my first appt I think will be in Oct. This is beginning to be very real for me I'm starting to think how it will be handling two babies under two while oh works, what if we have a boy its a room issue just lottttttttttttts of thought racing through my head  :coffee: and I'm still trying to wake up this morning. lol.


----------



## lisaf

Duffy - if its a boy, they can still share a room for several years! My brother and I did!


----------



## Chaos

Morning!

Glad everything is ok, Brandi. Can we please stay off chairs?? :)

Less than 48 hours till me scan .. ooo eee!


----------



## hommer

Im due the 3rd of maycant wait <3


----------



## becstar4

meow951 said:


> I couldn't find any threads for May due dates so thought i would start one!
> 
> Got my BFP today and i am due the 2nd May, a year to the day we lost our angel! I expect other people will be getting BFP's so thought we could all group together here!
> 
> If you want to give me your due dates then i can make us a list! Also we need a name for our group so answers on a postcard please! :flower:
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months everyone:dust:
> 
> *1st*
> mummy3
> new_to_ttc
> koco
> blutea
> bubblicous
> TamarainSC​
> *2nd*
> Meow951
> BrandiCanucks
> Ithaka
> :angel:moochacha :angel:
> gills26​
> *3rd*
> Tonnilou
> Steph63
> thetrigger​
> *4th*
> wantbaby2
> Mummymac
> franm101​
> *5th*
> lisaf
> fiveoyea
> ProudMary83
> xxvcxx​
> *6th*
> Hoppersgirl
> capricorn1
> Soph22
> xtinydancerx​
> *7th*
> MilosMommy7
> Julz1984
> Wudluvanuva1
> Crissie
> bcage​
> *8th*
> zeezee
> Chaos
> Jess&Jay
> mummymac01​
> *9th*
> Canadianmom4
> BlessedTwice
> JJay
> jw133​
> *10th*
> bethsbooboo
> GreatfulMummy
> Merry​
> *11th*
> beckyfletcher
> pinkylisa28
> natalie7
> libbymarks198​
> *12th*
> 24/7​
> *13th*
> Rmar
> stay.positive
> WannaBPG​
> *14th*
> strawberry80​
> *15th*
> *16th*
> thepurlqueen​
> *17th*
> ttcfurever​
> *18th*
> *19th*
> *20th*
> *21st*
> *22nd*
> *23rd*
> *24th*
> *25th*
> *26th*
> *27th*
> *28th*
> *29th*
> *30th*
> *31st*​

I'm Due on Friday the 13th!:)


----------



## lisaf

51 hours until my scan  :rofl:


----------



## Duffy

lisaf said:


> Duffy - if its a boy, they can still share a room for several years! My brother and I did!

Hi hon, oh that a relief but I wonder what effect it will have on Karissa to have another baby in her room do you recken it will keep her awake? I suppose we are going to have some large adjustments in store for are whole family 

Oh yea I just made my OB appt its set for oct 20, I think I'll be around 10 weeks by then I also ordered some prenatels online with a pregnancy Journal  I journaled everything down with Karissa lol. Gotta run the babe awake and being so sweet in her crib while she allows mama to type lol.


----------



## lisaf

Lol... hmm.. My parents had me sleep in with them until I slept through the night I think.
I think I slept through the night pretty fast... always been a good/heavy sleeper.
Not sure if you're open to that though! :) Could get a crib with wheels so you can try in either room, or keep it in the room with Karissa except on nights where the baby is particularly fussy?


----------



## Lover

Hey girlies, can I join?
My EDD is 15th May 2011. I got my BFP yesterday :happydance:
xx


----------



## lisaf

wowie, can't believe we're getting mid-May girls already!! How is that possible because I'm sure time has been dragging..... :rofl:

Welcome Lover!


----------



## mummy3

Hello new mummies to be:hugs:
Brandi :shock: you've been through it! No chairs now! Great news about speck though:hugs:

Meow and Lisa I'm with you on the losing symptoms, mine went away a couple of days ago but came back with a vengence yesterday, you could just be having a good day:hugs: Meow I would also try and get in with the epu, they are usually really good:thumbup:

And yeah 3 under 3 is gonna be interesting:wacko:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes ladies, we can. But can I at least sit on them? Please?


----------



## lisaf

Yes... sitting on chairs are good... standing... not good.... got it? ;)


----------



## Tonnilou

Duffy - Thankyou hunnie it was sparkly XX

Brandi - I posted on your other thread but am sending ya big hugs from this one too XX

LISA OMG not long to go now am keeping all things crossed for you.

Meow and Lisa again - I was freaking out as I didnt seem to have strong symptoms like you ladies and the ones I do have are mild and definately come and go. Asked around about this alot and general concensus (spelling?) seems to be that its normal for them to come n go so I hope it reassures you lovelies a little bit.

Welcome new girls and grats and hugs and everything good.

Hmmm who did I miss? First day back with the hellions today so am all addled now :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lisaf said:


> Yes... sitting on chairs are good... standing... not good.... got it? ;)

 :haha:

Maybe it is a 6 weeks thing??? My meal stayed down today!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel a bit nauseous (relief) but the entire meal of spaggetti and toast (yes toast!!) stayed down... very nerving! 

Got a wisdom tooth pushing through today too... arghhh avoiding taking paracetamol I know its safe but really would prefer to wait until I really cant take it no more. Is Bongela safe in pregnancy?

Brandi those hCG levels are super great, I didnt realise they were so high above the norm thats fantastic :) Wow scans coming round so soon how exciting! My consultant still hasnt made a decision lol If I get the deciding vote I think I want to wait until 12 weeks. Ive been looking about on line and I really think an early scan will worry me more than not having it!


----------



## meow951

Congrats to all the new ladies! I've put you on the list! x


----------



## larry

Can I join please, I'm due May 3rd! I'm so excited xx


----------



## lisaf

new_to_ttc said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Yes... sitting on chairs are good... standing... not good.... got it? ;)
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Maybe it is a 6 weeks thing??? My meal stayed down today!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel a bit nauseous (relief) but the entire meal of spaggetti and toast (yes toast!!) stayed down... very nerving!
> 
> Got a wisdom tooth pushing through today too... arghhh avoiding taking paracetamol I know its safe but really would prefer to wait until I really cant take it no more. Is Bongela safe in pregnancy?
> 
> Brandi those hCG levels are super great, I didnt realise they were so high above the norm thats fantastic :) Wow scans coming round so soon how exciting! My consultant still hasnt made a decision lol If I get the deciding vote I think I want to wait until 12 weeks. Ive been looking about on line and I really think an early scan will worry me more than not having it!Click to expand...

Yay on food staying down... is your stomach now confused... as in 'what do I do with THIS?' :haha: :rofl:
Maybe it is a 6 week thing... I also think I'm convincing myself my symptoms are down because a) I expected them to increase as the hormones rise and b) with my scan coming up, I'm setting myself up to expect the worst

Boobs are hurting way more than they were this morning so it must just be a fluctuation thingie.


----------



## mas

Im due 5/5/11

How is everyone? I looked in the mirror tonight and my tighs r enormous!! my boobs and tummy! seems im bloating all over!! WAAAAAAA


----------



## lisaf

mas said:


> Im due 5/5/11
> 
> How is everyone? I looked in the mirror tonight and my tighs r enormous!! my boobs and tummy! seems im bloating all over!! WAAAAAAA

My thighs are enormous every night! ;) even pre-BFP :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lol Lisa.. totally confused lol I feel extremely bloated, and feel soooo uncomfortable in my jeans I assume its because food hasnt stayed put in ages lol 

Welcome to the new ladies, wow we getting through the May dates now!!! I totally agree its like its been dragging, yet we filling 2 weeks of May already!!!


----------



## SarahSausage

Can I sign up? :haha: I'm due 19th May 2011! Just found out at the weekend and am over the moon!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

SarahSausage said:


> Can I sign up? :haha: I'm due 19th May 2011! Just found out at the weekend and am over the moon!!!

Congratulations hun :) :happydance:


----------



## Duffy

Sarah, my due date the 18 woot we are like a day apart sweet  

New-to-ttc, I lived in stretchy jeans and still do due to not losing my pregnancy weight completly the first time lol. Or the soft flannel pjs LOVE those, they are my bestfriend while pregnant rolf. 

Lisa, mine too  

Tonnie, I don't have ANY symt but I didn't the first time around either not during first trimester. 

I just told oh family we are expecting sister in law is over the moon to have a may baby, my mom is super happy (btw I live with my mom, my dad was a heavy drinker/divorced now) close to both of them but never had the heart to move away and leave my mom behind. She also my very very bestfriend *hearts*..... We in the process of building a playroom for Karissa and her two other grandchildren by the way my other sister in law is pregnant and due in december so lots of new babies coming in are family, anyway we have Karissa room our room and the playroom/extra room. So not sure what we going to do but I'll think more on it when I hit third trimester.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You know what's going to be crazy? Very soon, we're going to see June pop up.


----------



## Duffy

That is scary lol wonder who will be in the Juners............. okay I really need to get off the computer toots ladies I'll be on again tomorrow morning.


----------



## new_to_ttc

BrandiCanucks said:


> You know what's going to be crazy? Very soon, we're going to see June pop up.

OMG you are right!!!

Do you remember the April and March mummies coming inhere shocked to see may... they said wait till we see June and we'd understand... 

We got a a couple more weeks of being the baby group of 1st Tri :) lol

Ive had some super tonight, still no sickness!!! Going to take advantage of it and go to bed (havent been able to lie down in bed - makes me worse sicky wise), will save my worrying for morning ater some much needed sleep!

Sweet dreams May mummies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummy3

new_to_ttc said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> You know what's going to be crazy? Very soon, we're going to see June pop up.
> 
> OMG you are right!!!
> 
> Do you remember the April and March mummies coming inhere shocked to see may... they said wait till we see June and we'd understand...
> 
> We got a a couple more weeks of being the baby group of 1st Tri :) lol
> 
> Ive had some super tonight, still no sickness!!! Going to take advantage of it and go to bed (havent been able to lie down in bed - makes me worse sicky wise), will save my worrying for morning ater some much needed sleep!
> 
> Sweet dreams May mummies xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Good night!!:hugs:

It's 3 30pm here so speak to you tomorrow afternoon :haha:

Thats really weird thinking about June babies:wacko: 

I want to join in the loss of sickness, I'm still throwing up:cry:

Lisa I'm so excited for you:hugs:

Tonnilou, you feeling any better?:hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

new_to_ttc said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> You know what's going to be crazy? Very soon, we're going to see June pop up.
> 
> OMG you are right!!!
> 
> Do you remember the April and March mummies coming inhere shocked to see may... they said wait till we see June and we'd understand...
> 
> We got a a couple more weeks of being the baby group of 1st Tri :) lol
> 
> Ive had some super tonight, still no sickness!!! Going to take advantage of it and go to bed (havent been able to lie down in bed - makes me worse sicky wise), will save my worrying for morning ater some much needed sleep!
> 
> Sweet dreams May mummies xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

ha ha ha! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

VERY strange to think of June babies already... of course I have several TTCers I hope to see there, so getting June started sooner would be great as it gets closer to their chance!

LOL @ the sickness... I did have a bad episode this morning... but I think anyone who has to scrape/wash dog poop off their shoes deserves some violent gagging... I did that Pre-pregnancy. I'm glad mine isnt too bad as we're still not telling people. Mostly gagging and it would be nice if it stayed that way. Don't feel like I'm a member of the club yet as I haven't actually thrown up any food at all :rofl:

(I'm tempted to put a countdown ticker in hours for my scan :rofl:)

Only an hour left at work, then I get to go home... SO hard to get any work done at all... all I want to do is stalk BnB and think about baby stuff!!
If only work were actually busy it would be easier... but when its slow and I have to FIND things to do? Yeah... doesn't exactly happen anymore.


----------



## Chaos

lisaf said:


> (I'm tempted to put a countdown ticker in hours for my scan :rofl:)

Me too! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Chaos said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> (I'm tempted to put a countdown ticker in hours for my scan :rofl:)
> 
> Me too! :rofl:Click to expand...

Darn! I just looked and can't find one that does hours/minutes!! :rofl:


----------



## Rmar

Haha, I just realised while reading someone elses post that those of us due on the 13th are due on Friday the 13th. Awesome!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hi everyone still no sickness here just belly bloating & a bit of indigestion a couple of times which i've never had in pregnancy before & don't really fancy again :)

Decided i'm gonna rent a doppler at 10 wks thought it would be nice for the kids to listen in x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh! Now I remember the part I hate most about pregnancy. The weakened immune system. It's 6:30am right now, and I have a nasty cold. It hurts to swallow water, I can't sleep, and I'm so stuffed. I have a nasty headache and I can't take cold medicine. I'm living off honey-lemon tea (homemade) and it hurts. Not to mention, both of my kids have been awake since 5am, also both sick, and I have two exams today, neither of which I have studied for. I just don't have the energy.


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Lawdie, it's getting harder and harder to hall my arse out of bed in the morning .. can't wait for this phase to pass. I think Button is getting nightmares .. she keeps waking up between 3 and 5 and just screaming .. not like a normal cry .. this is a panic/scared/desperate cry. I'll go in, she'll wrap her arms tight round my neck.
What on earth can an 11 month old have nightmares about??

-26 hours 35 minutes till scan! Eeek!

*Wouldluvanother *~ Yea, I'm VERY bloated, I thought I was gonna throw up last night cause I was so bloated .. a lot of that is to do with IBS tho. Some days the bloat can put an extra 3 to 4 inches on my belly .. I look 5 months gone haha. But then the next day it will go and flat belly! Thing is, I'm uber craving all the things I can't eat because they set the IBS off lol. Ah the joys of digestive disorders.

*Brandi *~ When I was pregnant with Button, something that really helped me when I got a cold was an areosol nasal wash .. basically saline you shoot up your nose and wash your sinus out with .. it blasts all the germs out ... the cold would be gone by the next day .. its kinda like a nettipot. Hope you feel better!!!

Ok, off to make someone her nasty ass porridge. :sick:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I had a really nasty cold in my last pregnancy it just dragged on for ages & went to a chest infection (1st one i've ever had)
I still feel kinda symptomless i guess?
If i get to 9 wks and no ms i may start to beleive i've escaped it :)


----------



## Duffy

Hey everyone, no sickness or tiredness yet for me but I'm backed up in the rear if you know what I mean. 

I'm starting another fall/winter pregnant and not able to take hardly anything I PRAY I don't get sick lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hello ladies.. ok how many minutes until all your scans??? How exciting!!!! Cant wait for the updates!

Seems the epu have made a decision to scan me early, had an appt through today for Friday. I'll only be 7weeks, so really quite nervous its going to created questions more than answer them! Be good to see all is healthy and well though :)

How is everyone? I kept breakfast down today, skipped lunch as I was way tooooooo busy lol but going to attempt dinner.. might as well make the most if the food wants to stay put lol Even managed a block of about 3 or 4 hours sleep last night woop woop!!!


----------



## lisaf

Morning all.. 
I'm not sick, but I keep sneezing a few times in the morning... like a really severe sneeze that leaves me feeling like I just had a harsh cough. Bizarre....
Feeling kind of sick for the past hour... probably need to eat *sigh*

Oh.. my scan got bumped up to 9:30am tomorrow!!! So about 23 hours to go!!!


----------



## Chaos

new_to_ttc said:


> Hello ladies.. ok how many minutes until all your scans??? How exciting!!!! Cant wait for the updates!

About 2160 minutes :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Chaos said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies.. ok how many minutes until all your scans??? How exciting!!!! Cant wait for the updates!
> 
> About 2160 minutes :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: lolol

2840 minutes to mine pmsl ... although not sure if Im as excted as you guys lol


----------



## meow951

I've just been sick for the first time in this pregnancy :(

I hate feeling ill, if i knew that everything was definately going to be ok then it would probably feel more worth while IYKWIM? That sounds horrible but i just hate feeling sick. Luckily it's not all day like last time. It seems to be until about 12 o'clock then it starts again around tea time so i have a few hours break lol

I've added the new ladies to the list! Congratulations :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

meow... that sounds like perfectly normal morning sickness hun.. and it will all be totally worth it :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## meow951

Sorry im such a moaner at the moment but i don't really have anyone else that gets why i'm worried lol

Nearly 7 weeks anyway and then it's my bday and booking appointment soon and scan a couple of weeks after that, so got some milestones to look forward to!

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Duffy

My name not on the first page for may 18 lol can you add me


----------



## meow951

Why do i keep forgetting people!!!

So sorry Duffy, i'll put you on now.

I blame it on pregnancy brain!


----------



## JJay

Hey everyone,

I haven't got a date for a scan, do I need to book this? :shrug: I called the doctors and they've made an appointment for me to see the midwife on 21st September - I guess they might schedule my scan then?

Chaos I'm with you on the bloat, my tummy is flat in the morning but by the time I go to bed I look 5 months pregnant! 

J x


----------



## lisaf

Its different in the UK... they dont' do early scan unless there is a reason to worry (spotting, cramping, previous miscarriages etc).
I think you get a 12 week scan first... your MW will arrange that.

Correct me if I'm wrong other UK girls? :)


----------



## JJay

Thanks Lisa, If they say I have to wait until 12 weeks, I'm tempted to book a private scan before just to check everything is OK. I'd hate to get all of the way to 12 weeks and find out there was a problem.


----------



## lisaf

lots of girls feel that way JJay


----------



## stay.positive

It's the same here in Canada. You don't usually get a scan until 12 weeks unless there is a problem. I was already booked for a scan to check out a cyst in early Oct, so if all goes well I will have one at 8 weeks, thank goodness.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I get early ultrasounds because I am considered high risk, but did not have my first ultrasound with my daughter until 13 weeks.


----------



## mummy3

Meow sorry you have been sick, good sign though:hugs: Is there private places for scans near you?

Lisa ewwwwww at the dog poo, gross!

My ob rang hubby last night, we were sent a lab form for more bloods but not told when to do it:dohh: She sent me in a new prescribtion for meds (barfing so much now my throat is bleeding) and she offered to see and scan me this morning, hubby decided that tuesday was better for work, and is kicking himself now:haha: Men don't think like us women!

Anja also has diarrhea and kindly covered me in it earlier:nope:

Chaos, can you persuade button to eat something else for brekkie if it makes you ill, Anja likes eggs:flower:


----------



## lisaf

Throwing up until your throat bleeds sounds bad! :( 
As for bloodwork, if its not your first, they usually like to do it 2 days after the first, but really anytime 2days+ after is fine... you can still see how much its doubling which I think is more important than anything else?


----------



## Soph22

hi all-
yikes mummy3!! hope the nausea meds work quickly!

as for a scan- I don't know! I have my first official OB appt in two weeks. Will they do a scan? 

and yep, I'm feeling the cold bug too. I've been sneezing, stuffy, runny nose all that good stuff. I've been feeling nauseous for days, :sick: even to the point of running to the bathroom thinking I'm going to puke, but so far everything's staying down. which is good, but I'm a little worried about weight gain as the only thing that makes me feel better is to eat!


----------



## lisaf

soph... I'm feeling the same way...worried about weight gain because eating makes me feel better!!! Haven't thrown up any real food yet either.

Lots of my friends got scanned on their first appointment at about 8 weeks. Though I'm not sure if all doctors automatically do it then or not. They like to date the pregnancy nice and early... don't be surprised if its an internal scan as the earlier its done, the more likely it is to be internal.


----------



## marie87

First of all, Congratulations !!

Can I join the list? My EDD is May 17th.

:flower:


----------



## Chaos

Oh God, weight gain. With Buttons pregnancy, I went from 140 to 200lbs :blush: I have a feeling my over the top for ritz crackers (I mean, like a box a day) and boiled eggs *might* have had something to do with it!

I lost 28 lbs the week of giving birth and I'm now about 10lbs above my PP weight .. just in time to put it all back on .. YAY! I'm eating nothing but freaking carrots this time. (chocolate covered is still healthy .. right .. RIGHT????


----------



## lisaf

chaos said:


> oh god, weight gain. With buttons pregnancy, i went from 140 to 200lbs :blush: I have a feeling my over the top for ritz crackers (i mean, like a box a day) and boiled eggs *might* have had something to do with it!
> 
> I lost 28 lbs the week of giving birth and i'm now about 10lbs above my pp weight .. Just in time to put it all back on .. Yay! I'm eating nothing but freaking carrots this time. (chocolate covered is still healthy .. Right .. Right????

totally! ;)


----------



## mummy3

Welcome Marie:hugs:

Chaos, carrots and chocolate? Interesting!

Lisa, I had the bloods, 2 days apart so I guess anyday this week is good:wacko: 

I'm very excited about the new sickness meds, hubby took the phonecall so I will know what I'm getting when he gets home:dohh:

I wouldn't worry too much about weightgain, for 1 theres not much we can do about it and 2 it comes off easily enough after birth:thumbup: I gained 30lb last time(only got to 33 wks) and about 50/60lbs the other 2 (both 35weekers) it all came off in the 6 months after birth.:flower:


----------



## lisaf

lol, weight has NEVER come off easy for me and since I'm already overweight I know they'll only want me to gain the minimum amounts... so yeah, I'm conscious of it.


----------



## Duffy

I'll be 8 weeks when I go in but I'll get to see the baby, I remember the last time I was pregnant as tiny and undeveloped as she was I was amazed when she lifted her head and moved her arms, just amazed. 

Then the next time will be at 20 weeks around Jan 5 when I can find out the sex.

Is anyone going to find out the sex or are you keeping it a surprise?


----------



## mummy3

I know its tough, I get monitored for my weight too, but between cravings and sickness, what will happen will, I'm more of the mentality to try not to let it stress me.:hugs:

I often fail at that tho:dohh:


----------



## lisaf

we'll be finding out as DH refuses to be surprised, lol... he also wont' let me even buy a crib until we know the sex!! That doesn't matter darn it! Lol!


----------



## ttcfurrever

So sorry to all of you that are coping with morning sickness. I hope that you all feel better soon. 

I would do personals but there was so much to read to catch up! Congrats to all the new May mommies!!

AFM- I am feeling at ease today, got a bfp on a frer ( I didn't fully trust the blue dye), so I'll be calling my OB and letting him know today. He's worried about ectopics with my previous surgeries so I think I'll be getting scanned early. DH and I will be finding out the sex, I can't wait!


----------



## meow951

I've got brown discharge the morning :(

This is what happened last time. I got it at 9 weeks and then found out at 12 weeks that's when the baby died. I've got cramping as well. I know it could be normal but i'm going to make a doctors appointment for today and see what they say.


----------



## ttcfurrever

meow951 said:


> I've got brown discharge the morning :(
> 
> This is what happened last time. I got it at 9 weeks and then found out at 12 weeks that's when the baby died. I've got cramping as well. I know it could be normal but i'm going to make a doctors appointment for today and see what they say.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Praying that your little bean is safe in there. Keep us posted.


----------



## thetrigger

meow951 said:


> I've got brown discharge the morning :(
> 
> This is what happened last time. I got it at 9 weeks and then found out at 12 weeks that's when the baby died. I've got cramping as well. I know it could be normal but i'm going to make a doctors appointment for today and see what they say.


My prayers are with you today hun.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope all is okay meow!


----------



## Chaos

Morning girls,

I think someone must have given my kid a tranq last night cause I went in at 8 and she was still sparko lol

Well 2.5 hours till the scan. I feel like I'm going to throw up from nerves. PLEASE let eggie be in my womb. :cry:

Meow ~ Hugs chica .. I know thats so scary .. keep us updated ..


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meow hun... what have the doctors said??? I really hope you and your bean are ok!!! Please let us know :hug:

Chaos.. you should have had your scan by now.. I hope bean was where it should be and doing very well!! :hugs:

Congratulations to all the new May mummies!

Mummy.. omg sick till you bleed.. wowsers theres me moaning about mine!!! Hope you're ok :hugs: hope the news meds kick in fast!

ttc congratulations on getting a FR bfp :) I lost faith in the blue dye ones after so many negitive posts on here... a pink line defnitely is reassuring :) 

I kept 2 meals down yesterday, and was in bed by 8.30pm (having drifted to sleep on the sofa first lol) and slept right way through till morning in my bed!!!! Amazing how the smallest of things can feel good right now huh :) Not managed much to eat today, but hey I made the most yesterday with a naughty fat laidened dinner rofl Was lush!!


----------



## lisaf

hope your scan was good Chaos!! FX'd!!!
Mine is in just over an hour... very nervous!!!

Meow - FX'd that everything is fine.. let us know what they say!

I went to bed early last night, felt SOOO good to finally get enough sleep!

when I wake up in the morning, my back always hurts a little... surely its too soon to need a pregnancy pillow?


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Thinking of you meow hope all is well with you xxxx

Good luck you ladies that are having scans 

I got my 3+ on a cb digital today so things must be progressing ok x:)x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lisaf said:


> when I wake up in the morning, my back always hurts a little... surely its too soon to need a pregnancy pillow?

Im thinking of getting one!! Im expecting to feel all this pregnancy in my back as I had a RTCs in 18 months both resulting in spinal injuries. I am already feeling this pregnancy in my back so I have been researching the pillows and wondered if they would provide better support :) 

Hey if it works then great... if it doesnt yet then it will so worth while investiment I think... and why wait if you already suffering??

Good luck for your scan hun, cant wait to hear all is doing perfectly xxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

If I get one, DH will steal it from me :haha: and the puppy would definitely have too move to his crate as there will be no more room for him.


----------



## thetrigger

Just got back from my scan! 
It was incredible, finally got to see my little sac!
Based on the size I think they are going to push my dates back as they couldnt see a yolk at the moment
but the sac looked healthy. will post the pic later, im just so reassured.


----------



## lisaf

did they do an internal or external scan?


----------



## meow951

Thanks girls x

I went to the doctors and she said it could be perfectly normal but has booked me in at the EPU. The earliest they could get was 10:50 am on Monday. I haven't had any more brown since this morning and no cramping but i've got lower backache. I've had it a lot anyway so hoping it's nothing sinister. She said if i get heavy bleeding or pain then go to a+e. Now just got to wait and see. These days are goign to drag and every little twinge i think eeekk! I've hardly had any sickness today either and that's made me worry, even though it could just be a good day and not necessarily mean anything.

Just glad that this surgery takes me seriously!


----------



## new_to_ttc

thetrigger said:


> Just got back from my scan!
> It was incredible, finally got to see my little sac!
> Based on the size I think they are going to push my dates back as they couldnt see a yolk at the moment
> but the sac looked healthy. will post the pic later, im just so reassured.

Thats great you feel reassured :) Are they planning on doing another between now and 12 weeks?


----------



## new_to_ttc

meow951 said:


> Thanks girls x
> 
> I went to the doctors and she said it could be perfectly normal but has booked me in at the EPU. The earliest they could get was 10:50 am on Monday. I haven't had any more brown since this morning and no cramping but i've got lower backache. I've had it a lot anyway so hoping it's nothing sinister. She said if i get heavy bleeding or pain then go to a+e. Now just got to wait and see. These days are goign to drag and every little twinge i think eeekk! I've hardly had any sickness today either and that's made me worry, even though it could just be a good day and not necessarily mean anything.
> 
> Just glad that this surgery takes me seriously!

:hugs: Im glad they are taking you seriously hun! Monday isn't too far away, try and rest (best you can) and it'll soon some round! Thinking of you hun xxxxx


----------



## Chaos

So I'm back!

Well I woke up this morning to a tiny bit of brown spotting. Gah. That's how it started last time, so my heart was in my throat till we got to the Drs.

He did a scan, good news is eggy seems to be in the correct place. He said my womb lining is nice and thick, there is a tiny little fluid filled blackness in the middle of it! Obviously at 5+4 its too early to see a heart beat or something like that, but there's definitely a black circle in the correct place.

They took bloods today to look at my levels, will take more on Monday and will call me Tuesday. Please pray they are going up. Depending on the results of that, I'll be going back in for another scan in about 7 to 10 days. 

I pray and hope the spotting is just a one off. I've tried to not let my self get excited about this pregnancy. But its still a gut wrenching feeling when you see that. 

The Dr fist bumped me for getting pregnant so quickly after the EP haha


----------



## meow951

Chaos said:


> So I'm back!
> 
> Well I woke up this morning to a tiny bit of brown spotting. Gah. That's how it started last time, so my heart was in my throat till we got to the Drs.
> 
> He did a scan, good news is eggy seems to be in the correct place. He said my womb lining is nice and thick, there is a tiny little fluid filled blackness in the middle of it! Obviously at 5+4 its too early to see a heart beat or something like that, but there's definitely a black circle in the correct place.
> 
> They took bloods today to look at my levels, will take more on Monday and will call me Tuesday. Please pray they are going up. Depending on the results of that, I'll be going back in for another scan in about 7 to 10 days.
> 
> I pray and hope the spotting is just a one off. I've tried to not let my self get excited about this pregnancy. But its still a gut wrenching feeling when you see that.
> 
> The Dr fist bumped me for getting pregnant so quickly after the EP haha

Good news chaos! I've had the same this morning and am waiting on a scan on Monday. Have they said they'll scan you again to see how things progress?


----------



## mummy3

:happydance: thats great news chaos!

Meow :hugs: 

new, yeah the sickness is getting nasty, trying the new pills but they pretty rubbish. glad your sickness seems more manageable:hugs:

Lisa good luck:flower:

Trigger, yay:happydance:

And I've been using my pregnancy pillow, its great!!


----------



## thetrigger

lisaf said:


> did they do an internal or external scan?

They did an internal scan. The lady I had was fantastic, it went so smoothly.



new_to_ttc said:


> Thats great you feel reassured :) Are they planning on doing another between now and 12 weeks?

I hope so, I had to do the u/s today because they were checking up on the pain that sent me to the ER, I will go meet with a nurse for my OB tomorrow, so I imagine that they will want to do another scan since Ive had a lot of pain.


----------



## lisaf

My doc said they only see the hb 80% of the time at 6 weeks.

We got to see ours, ONE healthy looking baby, measuring right on track and with a hearbeat... made me cry!!!!

He did say he saw a dark section a bit aways from the pregnancy that indicates some blood pooling so not to be terrified if I see spotting (still wanted me to call/come in but was warning me). hope thats all it is for you ladies with the spotting!


----------



## mummy3

Lisa thats great news!
Just one, hehe would have had money on twins!


----------



## Duffy

Chaos said:


> So I'm back!
> 
> Well I woke up this morning to a tiny bit of brown spotting. Gah. That's how it started last time, so my heart was in my throat till we got to the Drs.
> 
> He did a scan, good news is eggy seems to be in the correct place. He said my womb lining is nice and thick, there is a tiny little fluid filled blackness in the middle of it! Obviously at 5+4 its too early to see a heart beat or something like that, but there's definitely a black circle in the correct place.
> 
> They took bloods today to look at my levels, will take more on Monday and will call me Tuesday. Please pray they are going up. Depending on the results of that, I'll be going back in for another scan in about 7 to 10 days.
> 
> Lisa yay that so awesome you got to see the heartbeat your lil may baby is wanting to get the party started lol.
> 
> I pray and hope the spotting is just a one off. I've tried to not let my self get excited about this pregnancy. But its still a gut wrenching feeling when you see that.
> 
> The Dr fist bumped me for getting pregnant so quickly after the EP haha

That good news hon :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Duffy

Lisa that is awesome you saw the heartbeat


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yay Lisa awesome news :) So glad you got to see the HB :) xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

mummy3 said:


> Lisa thats great news!
> Just one, hehe would have had money on twins!

Everyone was betting on twins for me, lol


----------



## ttcfurrever

I'm glad to hear the scans went well. 

Chaos- I'll be praying for good numbers for you.

Meow- I hope your weekend goes really fast. :hugs:

New- thanks so much, I was definitely anxious after I started reading more about the blue dyes. I had to see pink before I would believe it.

Lisa- LOL, I bet you're relieved! I thought you might be having twins too. Glad the scan was good.


AFM- DH made me a tiny bit upset tonight. I found out at dinner that he told some coworkers we were pg when his (coworker's) wife congratulated me. We promised each other not to tell anyone until November. I never would've thought he would be the one to blab first. I guess he's just excited, LOL.


----------



## lisaf

LOL, my husband blabbed to these girls who sit at the next desk over... guess he told his boss (which I didn't mind) but guys just aren't that excited about this stuff so he told the girls so he could have someone be excited for him! LMAO


----------



## MilosMommy7

alright ladies! my new EDD is may 6 :)


----------



## Duffy

ttcfurrever said:


> I'm glad to hear the scans went well.
> 
> Chaos- I'll be praying for good numbers for you.
> 
> Meow- I hope your weekend goes really fast. :hugs:
> 
> New- thanks so much, I was definitely anxious after I started reading more about the blue dyes. I had to see pink before I would believe it.
> 
> Lisa- LOL, I bet you're relieved! I thought you might be having twins too. Glad the scan was good.
> 
> 
> AFM- DH made me a tiny bit upset tonight. I found out at dinner that he told some coworkers we were pg when his (coworker's) wife congratulated me. We promised each other not to tell anyone until November. I never would've thought he would be the one to blab first. I guess he's just excited, LOL.

He must of been excited :hugs: sometime we just can't hold it in lol. When we decided to try again we were going to keep it a secret until second trimester but we blew the lid off the roof with both are big mouths blurbering lol. :cloud9:


----------



## JJay

Good luck Chaos and Meow


----------



## Soph22

Glad all the scans so far have been full of good news! :thumbup:
I'm getting soooo impatient for mine! 2 weeks away!

Today I went to Victoria's Secret and had a bra measurement done, turns out the girls have already gone up one cup size! Is this normal? Seems really early, maybe I'm just gaining too much weight too? :shrug:

And I don't have a pregnancy pillow exactly, but have been sleeping with my body pillow as it seems to help me get more comfortable. boobs feel squished in just about every position.


----------



## lisaf

Boobs can definitely swell, just from water weight or tenderness/swelling from the progesterone etc....
Don't buy too many bras in the new cup size as they're sure to get bigger! :haha:

Eh, body pillows are the same as most pregnancy pillows


----------



## Duffy

My last pregnancy that was one of my signs swollen boobs, its normal  

Darn it my scan not til Oct 6, I have all of sept to get through before I see my babe for the first time. But cheers to you ladies who are getting them I bet its a fantastic thrill to see your beans. 

I'm off for the night ladies, got hamburger helper cooking and I'll need to jump on the treadmill for a half hour, plus the NEW FALL SHOWS are coming woot woot, watching the CW tonight the vampire diaries and new show on after I never seen HOOKED!


----------



## lisaf

I'm waiting for Glee, few weeks to go, lol!

Hamburger Helper sounds soooooo good! LOL


----------



## stay.positive

Vampire Diaries is totally my guilty pleasure.... well one of them anyway!


----------



## Rmar

Today, I was sitting at a computer at the library studying and I vomited in my mouth a little. It wasn't very much but I had no idea what to do...so I swallowed it. It was so gross. My cereal hadn't been digested very much so it was chunky. I really hope that doesn't happen again. Ewwww!


----------



## Chaos

stay.positive said:


> Vampire Diaries is totally my guilty pleasure.... well one of them anyway!

Shhhhhhhhhhhh I recorded it and aint watched it yet! mMMmMm Damon .. I want his babies :)

*Rmar *~ Dude, I think I just threw up a bit in my mouth after reading that lol.

*Lisa *~ LOVE the scan pic, congrats on seeing the HB :)

Re pregnancy symptoms .. is anyone else feel like they are gonna blow up cause of trapped wind. Seriously, not to gross anyone out or nothing, but GOOD GOD, I feel like a hot air balloon.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi guys, logging in really quick from work. I did the urine hcg at the clinic today and it came back positive (as I already knew). I have an appointment for an early scan on Monday to comfirm that it's not ectopic since I'm at a high risk for that. I feel so much better knowing that my levels were high enough to register on their urine test. Will come back later and read through the thread. Have a great day all!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Afternoon ladies!

Had my scan this morning, babybean was happily floating with a string heart beat!! :) The scan has found some other problems though arghhh nothing is ever simple lol Basically my right ovary has large cysts on it (larger than the polycystic ones) - already knew my right ovary was a bit goosed lol, but now there is damage to the right tube. There is a large blockage and some swelling of the tube. Some fibres have woven a web or something blah blah got a bit over technical then lol They said in normal circumstances they'd remove the tube, but as Im pregnant they dont want to, yet. So they are gong to measure it regulary and keep an eye on it, what a farce! Although guess I didnt need my right side as Im very pregnant :)


----------



## mummy3

new_to_ttc said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Had my scan this morning, babybean was happily floating with a string heart beat!! :) The scan has found some other problems though arghhh nothing is ever simple lol Basically my right ovary has large cysts on it (larger than the polycystic ones) - already knew my right ovary was a bit goosed lol, but now there is damage to the right tube. There is a large blockage and some swelling of the tube. Some fibres have woven a web or something blah blah got a bit over technical then lol They said in normal circumstances they'd remove the tube, but as Im pregnant they dont want to, yet. So they are gong to measure it regulary and keep an eye on it, what a farce! Although guess I didnt need my right side as Im very pregnant :)

:happydance: yay!!! Ccongrats hunny:hugs:

Not sure about the tube stuff, but at least they keeping an eye on you! How you feeling?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im not sure about the tube stuff either lol

I feel ok, eating much better woop woop!! Although still a little nauseaous at times which reassures me (weird huh lol) How's your sickness hun? meds kicking in yet?


----------



## mummy3

The meds are good for about an hour after I take them then they wear of:dohh: 

Glad you feel better though:happydance: any cravings yet? I had one for salt and vinegar crisps but its worn off now!


----------



## Duffy

Lisa, I heard brittny spears is suppose to be on the new season of Glee, my oh mother is hooked on that show also. Dinner last night was great I ate so fast I almost made myself sick lol. 

Rmar, oh yuck swalling puke is the worst done that before in my younger days, how are you feeling now?

Stay-Positive, I love that show and was totally acting like a young kid in bed watching it hahaha. 

Chaos, nooooooooooooooooo I want his babies lol, man I have such a naughty crush on damian 

Furrrever, that great you got your blood work done I still need to go in and do that since its friday? I'll have to wait til monday to do it, no biggy I already know I'm pregnant. I'm more relaxed about it this time around lol. 

New to Ttc, how wow that good they are going to keep a eye on it! 

Mummy of 3, no cravings yet and last time the only thing I ate a lot of was carot cake but that was after second trimest/third. During first I got exreme zombie tired so I'm hoping that doesn't bless me this second time around.


----------



## Tonnilou

Evening lovely ladies, hope you are all doing great.

Lisaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa awesome pic am so happy for you. Did they tell you the size of your bean?

Newtotcc so happy things looked great. Glad what they found is being kept an eye on too.

Good luck TTCfurever

MEOW - oh sweety just sending you tons of hugs and fx for you. Hope the weekend doesnt drag too badly. You know we are always here if you need us hun. XXXX

Chaos am glad that went well sending the hugs your way too XX

The trigger - so glad they were able to reassure you too.


----------



## lisaf

Morning everyone!!!
TTC - that tube thing.. not sure what to think :shrug:

Thanks for all the lovely compliments... my little bean is already an overachiever like me and measuring EXACTLY on track... one day ahead of where FF put me, but I had suspected I might have ovulated the day before FF said I did. Leaving my EDD where it is since things can change and its only 1 day off.

EW on the mouth-vomit.
I just threw up at work... combination of me needing a snack, some fumes from the refinishing they did on the doors I guess, and I got myself all upset about some stuff and just BAM... 
Feels more 'official' now, lol!
Didn't bring a toothbrush with me though, so just swishing water around my mouth... eek.


----------



## meow951

Glad you got to see a healthy bean new_to_ttc!

My sickness isn't as bad as it was but picked up from yesterday so made me feel a little better. I've been craving salt & vinegar crisps too but i've gone off them now!

No more blood and just the odd normal stomach cramp. I've got a painful back so not too happy about that as that's how it started last time.

I'm meant to be working this weekend but i'm not going to go. I know i'm not bleeding or anything but i'm on my feet all day and it's stressful and i can't be doing with it.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meow I think its a good thing to have some time off work while you wait for Monday! Glad the sickness has picked up to give you some reassurance, and back ache is common hun :) I really hope Monday comes round quickly, get plenty of rest this weekend, try do something to keep your mind active!

When they found the PCO they said there was some damage to the ovary, and mentioned something about the tube being the wrong way or shape I didnt unsderstand) but they did say it was completely ok and wouldnt prevent eggs travelling down... now it just seems whatever was wrong is getting worse over time and has blocked the tube. They need to do a laproscopy??? thingy to see exactly what it is, but they did say rght now not to worry and it wont harm the baby and they will wait until the baby is brn before invesigating it fully unless something shows up on later scans :) If they dont worry.. I dont worry :)

Mummy Im glad the antisickness meds are working, even if only temporarily.. hopefully that hour will get longer :) Ive not really had any cravings I dont think, although I am getting strong urges for certain foods and things I really dont want.. like yesterday I wanted beetroot, a lot lol... but today I could take it or leave it haha but Joshua wanted fish fingers and I really couldnt bring myself to make them... yet tomorrow it'll probably be ok. Its all good fun :) lol

Lisa where is this little bean?? Have I totally missed a picture on this thread? Or is it in your journal? Going to see I feel like I am missing out. May I ask ow big your bean was.. she didnt give me any dates just measurements today, although she did say it was perfect so I assume that meant for my dates lol


----------



## lisaf

They usually put the size on your scan (if they gave you any pictures?)
Its in my journal! 
I measured 6w1d (which actually is where I would have put my ovulation but FF put me at 6w0d). I think the length was 4mm


----------



## new_to_ttc

You dont get scan pictures on early scans, and to be honest it was all forgotten because they discovered the tube thing after the baby and I was full of questions about that. She said I was 5.3mm so I guess that is right for my dates.. I should have asked my head was sooo full of other questions I thought of all the ones I wanted answers to after I left lol 

Seen your bean and awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww makes everything so real doesnt it xxxx


----------



## lisaf

They didn't give me a heartrate, lol.. which I didn't think about until afterwards either.. he said it looked fine though when I asked.
I wish there was a way to capture that heart beating away on the pictures... that was the most amazing thing I've ever seen.


----------



## lisaf

on a different note.... our plans for how and when we were going to tell my MIL got thrown for a loop. Her sister was hit by a car and is having surgery today so she's probably going to be busy all weekend.
I know she wants this news as soon as possible, and it might even cheer her up with this going on.. but as we wanted to surprise her, all our reasons for her coming over all flimsy and definitely something you would cancel to deal with an emergency :dohh:

I'm not complaining, its just now a lot more complicated. I do wonder if we shoudl wait until this emergency is settled, but I also know she's so desperate for another grandkid I wouldn't be shocked if she peed her pants when we tell her!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa, it was the first time I have ever seen anything like I did today. I think that was just as magical as seeing a baby waving from the screen... I didnt really expect to see much but it was so tiny and flashing away like a little light becon.

Im so sorry to hear about your MILs sister. I hope she will be ok! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

I think she's doing well, she has to have her shoulder replaced... which is awful, but I don't think they'd bother with that if she was barely holding on, you know?

I swear I almost HEARD the hear beat (I know, in my head, lol).. just seeing go pump pump pump I could just imagine what it sounded like. Can't WAIT until I can hear it!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww yes Lisa Im sure all will be ok once they operate :)

When I arrived at the department I heard a wooshh wooosshhh wooosshhhh awww sooo cant wait to hear that coming from me :) (sounded like a boy wooshhh too lolol)


----------



## mummy3

There's a scan place here where they take a recording of babys heartbeat and put it in a teddy bear:flower: 

My son is barfing everywhere now, think hes caught a bug:dohh: 

Lisa sorry about your mils sister!

Any ideas for dinner? :shrug:

Anything good happening at the weekend? I think im gonna sleep:sleep: get hubby to look after the rugrats!!

Meow, try and take it easy:hugs: Monday will come quickly.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh how cute is that teddy bear.. just imagine that as a baby keepsake omg!!! That would be sooooo lovely :)

No plans for the weekend here. Joshua has an assessment on Sunday for his karate grading in 2 weeks and then a party Sunday afternoon, thats it. Oh I might go down the coast tomorrow I need the superstore but we'll see, its just less than an hours drive yawn!! lol What are your plans for the weekend hun?

As for dinner I had a lasange lolol ... cold though hot it was minging urghhh Im going to put a casserole in the slow cooker tomorrow and then can eat that as and when I fancy it as I seem to be hungry one minute and then off food the next pmsl


----------



## Soph22

Hi all-
Just checking in for today and I wanted to see my signature with finally a sweet pea sized LO! 
So exciting to hear about everyone's good scans and heartbeats! 
I had a near miss today at work. The students were allowed to come into the classroom with their lunches today- tuna fish, eeeechhh!!!! Just thinking about it now seriously almost made me sick! I had to walk outside for some fresh air. Still no actual vomiting, don't know if it would make me feel better if I got it out, or I'd feel worse. 
Think I'm going to devise some sort of mint scented handkerchief to carry around with me.


----------



## lisaf

So I'm a little confused... because my LO measured 4mm... doc said he was a size of a grain of rice... so is the pea the whole gestational sac? Or the baby + placenta/yolk sac? 
anyone know?


----------



## Chaos

lisaf said:


> So I'm a little confused... because my LO measured 4mm... doc said he was a size of a grain of rice... *so is the pea the whole gestational sac? *Or the baby + placenta/yolk sac?
> anyone know?

I'd assume this?

--

So todays lesson is, while your 22lb child is sleeping, rather than wake them up to get your hair done, do not get the smart idea to carry child in car seat thats about 35lbs in to the house, and then let it drop and slide down your thigh. Its all purdy and purple now. Ahhh. First I drop my dinner in a sink of soapy water, turn the washing machine on with no soap and now this. Hello clumsy pregnancy!


----------



## new_to_ttc

When my sonographer measured bean she measured the 'blob' (as she kindly named it lol) but then she pointed out the sac which was next to bean and bigger sooooooooooooo I am assuming the 5.3mm was just for baby bean. 

Chaos.. awwwww :hugs: bless you hun!! lol


----------



## Duffy

Chaos, oh wow it sounds like you had a tough day, is it time to put the babe to bed and rest your feet watch some tully or read or better yet a nice bubble bath? 

Lisa, I think just the bean she was talking about on measurments. 

I'm so tired today Karissa kept me on my toes all day long, I keep imaging when I hit 3 trimester how well I'll be able to change her diapers carry her on my hip lol. Reality is starting to sink in a bit as each day passes. My period is like clock work always on time always in the morning anyway I didn't start the beast (pregnant lol) but it made it even more real like OMG I'm really pregnant hahaha........... monday I'll be going in to do the blood test and to DH to get put on state medical woot. 

Now I can buy a stroller for two babies woot woot  Off to nimble on dinner night ladies.


----------



## lisaf

oooh Duffy, I love the icandy Pear for a double!! I almost cried at all the ugly double strollers until I saw that one :rofl:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Lisa- I know he'd just excited, we laughed about it afterwards. I was mad as heck at first though! LOL, at your DH telling the girls :haha:. Sorry about your MIL's sister:hugs:. I'm sure the surgery will go fine, a shoulder replacement is not too bad. She'll have some rehab after though. I saw your scan pic on the other thread, lovely.:happydance:

Duffy- double stroller?! You are a superwoman:haha:. Seriously though, you really are, I know you've got to be exhausted :hugs:. I know what you mean about AF. I am officially late and it feels wonderful:happydance:

Staypos- Vampire diaries is definitely my guilty pleasure! AFN is a season behind over here, so for new episodes I have to wait or watch online:wacko:


Rmar- you poor thing, that must have tasted awful!

Chaos- awww hon, how's your thigh? I hope it's not too bruised. Please take it easy :hugs:

New- sorry to hear about the tube. But, I'm so glad that the bean is looking good:happydance:. I had the laparoscopic surgery on both my tubes (they were both blocked) and they were able to unblock one of them. PCOS, I tell ya:dohh:. It's wonderful that you're keeping food down, I really hope it keeps up.

Soph- Is the body pillow helping? Too funny that I had one and tossed it a month ago because I never used it, LOL. Sorry about the nausea, how are you feeling today?

Mummy- how's the MS today hon? That's really neat about the teddy bear, sounds like build-a-bear from back home. DH is working all weekend so I'll be giving myself a manicure-pedicure and watching movies (minus my usual glass of wine). Also hitting the gym for some light cardio, and church on Sunday.

Tonnilou- thanks, I can't wait till Monday. How are you?

Meow- glad you'll be able to rest this weekend, and that the bleeding is gone. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


AFM- I've been tired and getting to sleep a lot earlier. I've also noticed that I have a decreased appetite, I don't feel sick..just not as hungry. Oh, what's up with the constipation already? Is that really possible this soon?

I'm nervous and excited about Monday. My appointment is at 11am. On another note, I checked my progesterone post O results and it was 23.9 ( there are _some_ advantages to working in the hospital). I checked my hcg results before they gave them to me too:haha:. And, I work with my OB regularly on the ward so I know he's a great doc :happydance:


----------



## ttcfurrever

lisaf said:


> oooh Duffy, I* love the icandy Pear for a double!!* I almost cried at all the ugly double strollers until I saw that one :rofl:

So Lisa, you weren't totally opposed to the idea of twins huh?:haha::haha:


----------



## meow951

lisaf said:


> So I'm a little confused... because my LO measured 4mm... doc said he was a size of a grain of rice... so is the pea the whole gestational sac? Or the baby + placenta/yolk sac?
> anyone know?

The vegetable/fruit ticker isn't accurate i read somewhere lol I think it's more of a novelty. The 4mm will just be baby :)


----------



## LoveChild

Joining you :)
I am due May 23rd 2011 =)


----------



## beckyfletcher

wow busy on here finding it hard to keep up must try harder, hopeveryones ok i've got poorly little ones and i've got tonsilitis so feling very sorry for myself will try and get on more :)


----------



## Chaos

Morning girls,

Well the spotting stopped yesterday and then this morning I have a little bit of brown spotting, I'm taking it easy today. Got friends coming over this afternoon, so have a 10lb ham in the oven cooking. I was gonna do roasties with it, but they have have chips and corn and like it lol.

*Duffy *~ I know what you mean by chasing after a LO .. missy just started toddling .. and now has discovered she can run. Mama is knackered!


----------



## lisaf

ttcfurrever said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> oooh Duffy, I* love the icandy Pear for a double!!* I almost cried at all the ugly double strollers until I saw that one :rofl:
> 
> So Lisa, you weren't totally opposed to the idea of twins huh?:haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I had my heart set on a fancy stroller, so when I saw the twins options I was almost in tears. Then I saw that one and figured I could still have a cute stroller. By no means that get rid of my anxieties about having/raising two, but it did at least calm my hormonal reaction to losing the dream of my fancy stroller :rofl:


----------



## Duffy

BeckFletcher, awww sorry your sick I hope you and the little ones feel better soon  

LoveChild, Hi welcome onboard your due a few days after me sweet!!! 

Furrever, yay will you get to see your growing lil bean? That great you got a good OB. I have a new OB as my old one moved back to seattle, Dr Shoe... hum. 

Lisa, I'll have to check them out when I'm down on baby n bump site, the Icandy sounds cute. I have heard they have alot of UGLY strollers for two. A long time ago I found a stroller for a newborn/toddler so I'm going to see if I can find that again, and it adjusted with their growth spurts too.

Chaos, Can you imagine when we are ready to pop how tired we are going to be, lol. I change Karissa diapers on the floor and I'm wondering if I'll be able to see over my huge by then belly to do it! There is no sitting back and reading and watching the tv during this pregnancy I'll be enjoying the holidays with Karissa and seeing her experience alot first things


----------



## ttcfurrever

Duffy- I'll only be 4weeks 6 days so my Doc says we'll only be able to see a spot/sac.

Lisa- can't wait to see the stuff you pick out :thumbup:. I have to order all my stuff online or get it at the Navy exchange (yuck).

Chaos- sounds like things are better, very nice of you to cook for your friends.

Becky- tonsillitis? That's awful, hope you feel better soon.

Lovechilld- Yay you found us! Welcome and congrats again!

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Evening ladies :)

Hope everyone is doing good :) Becky so sorry to hear you and your los are not well, hope you feeling better soon hun! 

Im super sleepy today lol short and sweet visit think i may get an early night!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow, been a busy week. Great to hear that everyone is doing well. I'm so exhausted, it's not even funny. I'd be sleeping right now if it was 7:45pm and almost the kids' bedtimes.

Diclectin is working wonders. While I still feel sick on it, I feel less sick and haven't vomitted since starting it, I only have the nausea, so I suppose that's a bonus. Kind of going through a lot right now, and it has to do with the baby. I had argued with myself over whether to keep the baby or give the baby up for adoption, and in the end, decided to keep it. Now my husband tells me he wants to work on the marriage, and he misses me, and that he wants to be a family again, but he doesn't want to raise another man's child. So here I am, thrown into the adoption consideration again.

Hope I can decide quickly.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I'm not sure whether I'm pregnant or not :( If you can help please answer my question >>> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/412390-did-you-have.html#post6859978 
If I am pregnant I can join your group though, because I would be due May 12th :)


----------



## lisaf

Wow Brandi :hugs: can't imagine going through all that! :( Not my place to give advice, only you know what you can handle.
Imagining myself in your shoes, if you did choose adoption to give your marriage a chance, and the marriage didn't work out anyway, would you be able to handle that?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes, only because I also know that I'm not emotionally or financially stable enough for 3 (or 4) kids right now. This isn't a situation I want to bring another child into. However, I don't want the child to feel unloved or unwanted, so I'm looking at an open adoption.


----------



## stay.positive

Brandi your situation sounds so tough. I hope it all works out for you.

I have been so busy over the last few days that I have actually forgotten that I am pregnant for a while. That actually feels good to have a break from worrying and obsessing and then the time goes faster too.


----------



## beckyfletcher

brandi - tough decision we are here is you want ot chat xxx

still not great withte tonsilitiis and i feel op drained not sure if it's the tonsilitis or pg feeling nausea but now the worrying has set in debating going for early scan goingto have a look round for ther cheapst :)

hope everyon else is ok and not feeling / being too sick :)


----------



## meow951

Quick question girlies!

I've got my scan tomorrow and going by ovulation i'll be 7+1 and i got my BFP at 9 DPO so i didn't implant late.

In theory i should see a heartbeat tomorrow if all is ok shouldn't i?


----------



## new_to_ttc

meow, they say the heart beat is visable from 6-8 weeks. Try not to worry, they wil explain everything to you during the scan, and if you have any questions ask them the sonographers are usually better than the doctors and more willing to talk and explain! Will be thinking of you tomorrow hun :hugs:

Brandi what a hard decision you have to make. Do you have to make it now? Cant you try again with your husband, go through whatever you need to and pretend like the baby isnt in question, then when you truely know what you want from your marriage you can make a decision about the baby. As Becky said we're here if you want to chat or just someone to listen :)

Becky, hope you feel better soon. Tonsillitis takes a few days to improve, you should start to feel better early next week :)

Im undecided if I prefer MS nausea or all day throw up if I eat lol Least once I been sick I feel ok lol - no pleasing some people lol When do the more pleasant symptoms kick in??


----------



## Rmar

I'm wondering when that pregnancy glow kicks in, too. I've been having little bits of chuck in my mouth but it's not full on throwing up so it doesn't leave me with that satisfies feeling afterwards. My brother cooked bacon, today, and I am a vego so the smell wasn't too nice before but now it just makes me want to vomit. I really shouldn't be complaining as I am having way more symptoms this time round so I hope it's a good thing.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I know that even if things didn't work between me and my husband, as much as I want and love this baby, right now is not the right time. I'm in between houses, not finished school, and while I'll be finished the theory portion by the time the baby is born, I will still have a placement to finish. I really don't have the money to afford another child and my daughter is still undergoing TONS of genetic testing still. She just had an EEG two weeks ago, is having more genetic testing on Wednesday, has another appointment at the end of October, an MRI in December, another geneticist appointment next July, and will probably end up with a few more in between. It really just isn't the right time.

I have found adoptive parents whom I highly respect and whom I know will love this baby and not give him or her any less love, encouragement and support than I would. One of the dad's is an obstetrician, so finally, for once, a doctor will be present at one of my childrens' births, and the other dad is a special education teacher. They are both aware of the possibility of this baby having my daughter's same condition and are both willing and ready to embrace it. We are going for an open adoption, and I will be allowed as much access and visitation with the baby as I'd like, which is wonderful. I do not want this child to feel as if I don't love him or her, or that I abandoned him or her. I am considering starting a blog about this journey, but only if D and M agree.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Brandi it sounds like you've taken a lot of time to think this through. You are a brave woman, I know it couldn't have been an easy decision. We're all here for you to lean on and will continue to be :hugs:

AFM- feeling less cramping today, and power walked for an hour on the treadmill (kept my heart rate below 135). I've noticed that everyday around 3-4pm I need a nap. Anyone else?

Meow- good luck tomorrow, can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Duffy

Good morning ladies, oh left to get donuts and juice for breakfast yummy then I'll be hitting the treadmill after for my morning workout  NO morning sickness actually if I did't have a test or no period that said pregnant I wouldn't know I was pregnant *laughter*..................... I'm trying to not obsess about it and keep focused on Karissa, during my pregnancy with her I clung to each week I turned another day further along and I don't want to do that again want to live life with her lol. 

Brandi, hugs sweetie.


----------



## lisaf

meow - on an internal, you should see the hb at 7w1d ... its a bit iffier on external scans but might be possible?? (not sure)

AFM - SIL is totally bugging me, lol... she's super excited and happy but asking all the wrong questions if that make sense.... and being a little too nosy about my medication decision and pushing me to try cutting back etc and going on disability etc... or getting by on less medication etc.... just not something that she can understand or tell me what to do, you know? (and not like she's made the best choices for herself either)... ok rant over...


----------



## ttcfurrever

Duffy- now I want some donuts, LOL. 

Lisa- don't let her get to you. You know what's best.


----------



## meow951

lisaf said:


> meow - on an internal, you should see the hb at 7w1d ... its a bit iffier on external scans but might be possible?? (not sure)
> 
> AFM - SIL is totally bugging me, lol... she's super excited and happy but asking all the wrong questions if that make sense.... and being a little too nosy about my medication decision and pushing me to try cutting back etc and going on disability etc... or getting by on less medication etc.... just not something that she can understand or tell me what to do, you know? (and not like she's made the best choices for herself either)... ok rant over...

I'm hoping they'll do internal. They tried external last time but because baby measured smaller and they couldn't see a heartbeat they did an internal just to make sure.

Everyone thinks that they know what's best once you get pregnant! Try and ignore it lol, easier said than done though x


----------



## Duffy

ttcfurrever said:


> Duffy- now I want some donuts, LOL.
> 
> Lisa- don't let her get to you. You know what's best.

The chocolate/maple donut was yummy  mmmmm cold sandwhichs for lunch and homemade chicken noodle soup for dinner with hot rolls YUMMY. :cloud9: What everyone else having for dinner?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch.

I have felt so nauseous and vomitty all day long that I've actually avoided eating. Not good, I know, especially when I'm trying to build a healthy baby (or two) for D and M. So we ended up going grocery shopping, which my body and baby didn't like. I kept gagging at the sight of food, so the minute I pulled into my driveway, I got out of the car and bolted for the toilet. Right after I threw up, I felt so much better and was able to eat a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch. I'll probably eat another bowl later.


----------



## lisaf

Brandi - I find I cannot stand the grocery store when I'm hungry... I just gag so easily when hungry that I can't be near anything that even slightly grosses me out like raw meat or the fish counter. 
I need to buy more snacks so I can get something in my stomach when its empty and making me feel sick... but DH keeps eating them all :( Someone want to tell them that I'M the pregnant one? (though he looks more like it than me with his big belly :rofl:)


----------



## meow951

My OH's like that. I think he's getting sympathy symptoms!

Only 3 hours EEKK!!!


----------



## Rmar

Oh my gosh. I keep thinking that my pregnancy nausea has kicked in but then it gets to the next day and I look back and think it was nothing compared to today. I really really wanted to vomit everything, today. Just to let the sick feeling go. If I thought yesterday was nothing compared to today, what will tomorrow be like? My nausea has gone away a bit but it has left me with some super heartburn. It feels so hot that it is cold. Like a bunch of ice sliding up and down my throat. Ahhh!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I found my MS cure.... for today anyway lolol I started the day by eating grapes and my heavy nausea subsided about 45 minutes later, and now I actually feel almost human lol 

Thinking of you today meow.. I hope all goes ok and they do an internal so you get to see the little flashing blob ;)

MS seems to be griping at us all now ... the joys of pregnancy :) Im STILL waiting for these more pleasant symptoms hehe


----------



## ttcfurrever

I had a rotisserie chicken avocado salad with balsamic vinaigrette. It was so good. Well, we just got back from seeing my DR. He warned before we started the scan that because I am so early we may not be able to see anything at all. He did a transvaginal and we saw a tiny black spot that he said is most likely where my bean will be. What we could see clearly was a HUGE cyst (from the clomid), but he didn't seem to be worried by it at all. Next I went to the lab to have my HCG level drawn, he'll call tomorrow with the results. If my HCG is over 1500 we should have seen something and he'll start looking for an ectopic. I'll be praying so hard tonight!


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' girls,

Well the brown spotting has been on and off all weekend, I had a little bit of red last night and now back to brow. I think its cause I over did it yesterday tho. I don't want to gross you out, but it is more present and starts, when I have a poop .. you know, having to push. Has anyone had that before? In between that, it's not really there ..

I get to go back to my vampire OB for another blood test this morning at 10 to get a comparison to Thursdays levels. Please PRAY it's going up. I'm going to ask what my levels where at on Thursday. I would have been 5+4 last Thursday. 6+1 today. So my levels on Thursday should have been around 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml (according to a website) He will be calling me tomorrow afternoon to let me know if levels are going up. If so, I get another scan in a week or so. 

Fingers crossed, eh? Am beyond nervous. :cry:

*Brandi *~ Hope you can come to the right choice for you and your family.

*Meow *~ Good luck with the scan, Chica x

*new-to-ttc* ~ I've just got the 'peeing 345 times a night' symptom .. I'll trade you for the ms one ;)

Um, what's AFM?

*Duffy *~ lawdie, normally the mention of donuts would have given me a hankering for them, but I think I just threw up in my mouth a bit lol. Ah hormones.

*Lisa *~ Gah, family!!

Has anyone got the 'pregnancy stuffiness' yet? Gah, it showed up over the weekend. This is the worst symptom imo, cause you always feel like you gotta blow your nose.
*
ttcfurever* ~ Thinking of you chica, let us know!


----------



## meow951

Everythings ok!!! :happydance:

Saw little bean with heartbeat. On the picture the top "blob" is baby and measures 9.9mm so nearly 1 cm lol and the bottom "blob" is the yolk sac. He couldn't get it with just baby but i don't care because everything is ok so far!!

They said my dates are spot on and my due date is 1st May at the minute but i'm going to stick to 2nd of May until 12 week scan.

Fingers crossed now that beanie survives :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Chaos

yay! Stick beanie!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay!!! That's awesome news Meow!!

Ladies, I know I said I was comfortable in my decision to adopt, but I'm either having very vivid pregnancy dreams, or this baby is trying to tell me something. A few weeks back, I had a very vivid dream of giving birth to a baby girl. I held her, I could smell her, and as I breatfed her, the nipple pain woke me from my dream only to leave me disappointed that I wasn't actually holding her.

So, like I said, I'm either starting very vivid sexual dreams, or this little Speck is trying to send me some messages. As some of you may know, if you've visited the Baby Names board, I had chosen the name Anberlin Olivia Blaire for a girl. Anberlin is the name of my favourite band. Well, last night, I had a dream that the lead singer from this band came to my house and we had sex. It had been the best sex I had in a very long time. It even concluded with an orgasm in my sleep. After the sex, he told me he had to leave to go back on tour, but he'll come visit in between, and each time he comes around, we'll have more sex. So we made up a sex contract, and thus began our long distance relationship.

Now I know a relationship with the lead singer of my favourite band is not going to happen, but it really got me thinking. I know it sounds ridiculous, but does Speck know I've been considering giving him/her up for adoption, and is trying to tell me otherwise by sending discreet messages that she's the girl I've wanted for a while? Is she trying to show me that I do have another, better relationship in the future and so I shouldn't worry about trying to save my marriage?

Or am I just having some wild and vivid pregnancy sex dreams?

And if I decided to keep her/him, how do I break it to D and M?


----------



## Chaos

BrandiCanucks said:


> Yay!!! That's awesome news Meow!!
> 
> Ladies, I know I said I was comfortable in my decision to adopt, but I'm either having very vivid pregnancy dreams, or this baby is trying to tell me something. A few weeks back, I had a very vivid dream of giving birth to a baby girl. I held her, I could smell her, and as I breatfed her, the nipple pain woke me from my dream only to leave me disappointed that I wasn't actually holding her.
> 
> So, like I said, I'm either starting very vivid sexual dreams, or this little Speck is trying to send me some messages. As some of you may know, if you've visited the Baby Names board, I had chosen the name Anberlin Olivia Blaire for a girl. Anberlin is the name of my favourite band. Well, last night, I had a dream that the lead singer from this band came to my house and we had sex. It had been the best sex I had in a very long time. It even concluded with an orgasm in my sleep. After the sex, he told me he had to leave to go back on tour, but he'll come visit in between, and each time he comes around, we'll have more sex. So we made up a sex contract, and thus began our long distance relationship.
> 
> Now I know a relationship with the lead singer of my favourite band is not going to happen, but it really got me thinking. I know it sounds ridiculous, but does Speck know I've been considering giving him/her up for adoption, and is trying to tell me otherwise by sending discreet messages that she's the girl I've wanted for a while? Is she trying to show me that I do have another, better relationship in the future and so I shouldn't worry about trying to save my marriage?
> 
> Or am I just having some wild and vivid pregnancy sex dreams?
> 
> And if I decided to keep her/him, how do I break it to D and M?

You just have to be honest and tell them. Maybe write a letter .. this can give you time to get your true feelings down on paper, proper explanation with out being interrupted .. you know?

I have to be honest .. I feel doubt about adoption being able to save your marriage, because from the way you type, its not like you want to give it up, you're doing it for someone else .. I dunno .. just don't know if that would turn out well, you know? ... if it turns out to be a girl .. could you live with the resentment towards your husband? Being made to give up a girl you always wanted. Open adoption is great, but you still don't get to bring it up as your own.
You may sit there and feel sure now that it won't happen, but resentment builds bit by bit and and be so destructive.

It takes a strong person to consider adoption. Not something I could be strong enough to face. :hugs:


----------



## Chaos

MmMmM is it bad I REALLY REALLY fancied french fries, so I had them for breakfast? :blush:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Meow- So glad everything is good! Cute pic.

Chaos- Thanks I'll keep everyone updated. Oh and AFM means "as for me". Where on earth did you find french fries for breakfast? Yumm.

Brandi- I don't know what to make of the sexy dreams, but if you're having second thoughts perhaps you should keep thinking about it.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meow, that is fantastic news hun! I am so so happy for you :hugs: Wow so much pressure must be off your shoulders right now!! Enjoy your pregnancy now hun and cherish the sick free days hehe :)

Brandi, you clearly need more time to think this decision through. If you chose to go ahead with the adoption you need to know you made the ultimate right choice, and you need more than a couple of weeks to make the choice. Explain to the potential parents that it is just too soon, you need time. Reassure them you are not 'messing' with them but this isnt a small decision and its one you need to take some time over. It may not be little speck sending you the dreams babe, but it most definitely is your conscience, and its telling you that you need to think it through some more. As for your marriage, you need to ask yourself why it was over in the first place, and if those problems have been fully put right. Dont let your marriage troubles and reconciliations force you into an early decision about the adoption, take all the time you need to make the decison that is right for you, no body else just you!!!! :hugs:

mmmmm french fries... where on earth did you get them at breakfast hour?? lol I finally got my hands on some beetroot today mmmmm.... although afterwards was a bit queezy lolol was worth it though I been wanting beetroot for days lol I have definitely been much better today MS wise after having a small breakfast I will have to fnd things I can stomach first thing (Im not a big breakfast eater at best of times), hopefully will keep the sickness at bay throughout the day then... although chaos I am happy for that trade lol... maybe just for a few days then we can swop back and take it in turns lol My bathroom is downstairs so will be a bit of a pain, but better than MS any day lolol


----------



## Chaos

So I'm back from the Drs .. my results from Thursday (which would have been 25DPO) were 1155 ... that's good right?? 
(*EDIT*: I originally put 18DPO .. apparently I can't count today haha. I OV on the 15th Aug)

I just had more bloods taken .. Dr is going to call me tomorrow afternoon. PLEASE at least double!!!

Re the french fries, in my freezer haha. I have a deep fat fryer. Oh God, they were so good .. loads of salt and vinegar. .. Its one thing I miss from back home .. a proper bag of chips and battered sausage. mMmMmM


----------



## ttcfurrever

Chaos- that's a great number! When will you get the second set of results? 

Well I'm off to the gym ladies!


----------



## Chaos

ttcfurrever said:


> Chaos- that's a great number! When will you get the second set of results?
> 
> Well I'm off to the gym ladies!

I'll get todays results tomorrow. OB isn't going to be able to call me till the afternoon tho as he will be doing surgery tomorrow morning. Tomorrow morning is going to SUCK! I Hate HATE *HATE *waiting lol

Have fun at the gym!


----------



## new_to_ttc

A little impatient there chaos hehe 

I have noooooooooooooo idea about hCG levels at all... I would assume that is a good number :) looks good to me!! You'll have to busy yourself in the morning to fill the wait hehe 

I fancy fries now arghhhh..... no good no good... must have fruit lololol I still have so much weight to lose before I put my baby weight on lol I am being my best friends bridesmaid next summer... to say I caused her some worried re dress fittings is an understatement. Ive promised her I will lose the weight and keep it off, and lose the baby weight all in time for her big day lol (August 2011 lol) I really need to develop a craving for fresh fruit and vegetables lol


----------



## meow951

Can anyone else understand this? Last time i had an early scan they said that my uterus was antroverted (sp) which is the right shape. This time he said it's retroverted which means it faces backwards but will correct itself in the 2nd trimester.

How can my uterus magically change lol I didn't notice until i got home and compared my notes from last time. Wierd?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Chaos said:


> So I'm back from the Drs .. my results from Thursday (which would have been 25DPO) were 1155 ... that's good right??

According to www.betabase.info, average hcg level for 25dpo is 4242. The lowest reported was 159 and the highest reported was 36984. This was for a single successful pregnancy.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think its the way it settles? Before conception its high (I think lolol) then kinda settles down and makes room to grow. Sort of ha ha sorry thats lame lol... if it turns round in the 2nd trimester I wouldnt worry lol not that id worry anyway because if I had read that I wouldnt have had a clue anyways lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

BrandiCanucks said:


> Chaos said:
> 
> 
> So I'm back from the Drs .. my results from Thursday (which would have been 25DPO) were 1155 ... that's good right??
> 
> According to www.betabase.info, average hcg level for 25dpo is 4242. The lowest reported was 159 and the highest reported was 36984. This was for a single successful pregnancy.Click to expand...

Wow!!!!!!!!!!! Them results are totally random!!! So in truth it could be anything from hundreds to tens of thousands??? Maddness!!!


----------



## meow951

I just read that sometimes it can just change. It might correct itself or it might not. How wierd. That's probably why i've got such a bad back because it would be pressing towards my spine.

Bodies are strange!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh now back to back pregnancies I have heard about!!! Dont know if that is to do with baby or womb... but I am praying to some divine power I dont have that with this one. I had it a bit with joshua and that was bad enough, but I am still recovering from an RTC lol I do not need a baby on my back too lololol

Funny how our body changes to suit the need's. Its such a miracle what we ladies are doing, we are growing a baby from 2 single cells or whatever ... amazing!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

new_to_ttc said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaos said:
> 
> 
> So I'm back from the Drs .. my results from Thursday (which would have been 25DPO) were 1155 ... that's good right??
> 
> According to www.betabase.info, average hcg level for 25dpo is 4242. The lowest reported was 159 and the highest reported was 36984. This was for a single successful pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!!!!!!!!!! Them results are totally random!!! So in truth it could be anything from hundreds to tens of thousands??? Maddness!!!Click to expand...

YUP!!


----------



## Chaos

BrandiCanucks said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaos said:
> 
> 
> So I'm back from the Drs .. my results from Thursday (which would have been 25DPO) were 1155 ... that's good right??
> 
> According to www.betabase.info, average hcg level for 25dpo is 4242. The lowest reported was 159 and the highest reported was 36984. This was for a single successful pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!!!!!!!!!! Them results are totally random!!! So in truth it could be anything from hundreds to tens of thousands??? Maddness!!!Click to expand...
> 
> YUP!!Click to expand...

lol, talk about a higgldy piggldy of numbers there. 159 to 36984 is a too much of a widely different number to make any sense from.

I've looked on others and my range for 5 weeks was average number.


----------



## Duffy

Good morning ladies  I'm tired this morning lol got to get dressed for the day as I'll be headed over to the clinic to take my pregnancy blood test to be put on state medical, have a good day laides


----------



## lisaf

Well my 18dpo HCG levels were closest to the average for triplets... well above the average for twins and more than double the average for a single.... but I only have one in there!!! LMAO. So the numbers really do just vary a lot!


I've been having the stuffiness for days now. Its only really bothersome at night when I can't breathe well through my nose!

SOOO tired, of course I forgot to take all my pills this morning before I left for work, luckily I keep a spare pill in my purse so I can at least wake up... if this darned pill will ever kick in!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There's such a huge range that all you can really trust is the heartbeat on the ultrasound and holding your baby at the end of the pregnancy.


----------



## anna matronic

Gatecrashing to congratulate Meow on the scan, really pleased for you hun :) x x x


----------



## ttcfurrever

Back from the gym. Walked 3 miles, burned 500 cals, then my friend asked me if I wanted to do abdominal work with her. I told her I had to get home to make dinner, LOL. Hiding this is trickier than I thought.

I was just going to post that beta website. Your number falls within the range Meow.

TTC- can't believe all it takes is grapes! Glad you found something that works.

Hope everyone is having a great day. Dinner time over here.


----------



## lisaf

I am loving grapes right now too.... now I want to go buy some! LOL!
I did get some gross ones the other day... they look fine and are firm, but half of them taste fermented to me :( Guess I should stay away from black grapes and stick to red.

I wonder if its a blood-sugar thing TTC? I've heard grapes are a life saver for lots of pregnant women.. mostly for the convenience factor and small portions, lol!


----------



## lisaf

I've got a dilemma here ladies... my local lunch place has a fresh mozarella cheese sandwich on special this week. I need to ask if its pasteurized milk but don't want to start blabbing around that I'm pregnant. 
I don't know the last time I saw anything that wasn't pasteurized here in California...


----------



## Duffy

ttcfurrever said:


> Back from the gym. Walked 3 miles, burned 500 cals, then my friend asked me if I wanted to do abdominal work with her. I told her I had to get home to make dinner, LOL. Hiding this is trickier than I thought.
> 
> I was just going to post that beta website. Your number falls within the range Meow.
> 
> TTC- can't believe all it takes is grapes! Glad you found something that works.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day. Dinner time over here.

That a great work out  heehee I bet it will be tricky to hide it. I'm personally feeling bummed as I didn't walk this morning or bike had to get the babe ready to leave and won't be back til late afternoon. Sitting at my mom office as she waiting on an appt and then we grabbing lunch and off to get my blood test done at the clinic


----------



## JJay

:thumbup:nice scan pic meow

:happydance:Got my 3+ on a digi today :happydance:


----------



## meow951

anna matronic said:


> Gatecrashing to congratulate Meow on the scan, really pleased for you hun :) x x x

Thanks chick!

I'm so chuffed :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I cant believe grapes fixed it either, I been a little nauseaous but nothing at all like I have been. Ive eaten my main meals, and had small amounts of grapes inbetween if the icky starts... seems to be keeping it at cay. Substitued grapes for a cereal bar this afternoon and the icky came right back so grapes it is. They very low in calorie so cant imagine there is too much natural sugar in them, I dont know but it worked today. Tomorrow might be another story but it suits me today lol So far been awake 12 hours without needing a nap and eaten well.. what more could a girl ask for lol

Lisa just ask the waiter in a matter of fact way. If anyone asks just say you were curious you didnt mean to start a round of 20 questions and laugh it off... but the waiter will be oliged to find you the answer lol 

ttc ... what is the exercise rule with 1st tri?? What heart rate do you need to maintain? I loved going to the gym but since my BFP I havent been Im just way to paranoid about making something go wrong :(


----------



## lisaf

I need to start walking more and getting out there... my SIL and I started working out together but she's constantly flaking on me!! :( And I just can't do it on my own... hate to admit it, but I can't.

I emailed the company (I order online and they deliver to my office). Just hoping they answer my question and don't think twice about it... lol... maybe I'll just claim I heard there was an issues with unpasteurized milk locally or something... but hate to scare them if its not pasteurized but totally fine for the non-pregnant people... :dohh:


----------



## mummy3

Hello everyone!! Lots to catch up with here:haha:

Meow yay for your scan!:happydance: That is such a cute pic too!

Lisa I have yet to com across a cheese here in Cali that isn't pasturised:thumbup:

New, glad you found something to take the edge off:hugs:

I have my scan tomorrow at 11 30 and I'm bricking it! Both my little ones are feeling sorry for themeselves still, this cold/stomach bug has been lingering around for ages:nope:


----------



## lisaf

mummy - yep, I asked and its pasteurized.... what do we do here in california? Pasteurize the cows themselves? :haha: Makes it nice when pregnant though!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Lisa- hope the sandwich was tasty

Duffy- thanks, I'm trying to stay active. Good luck with the blood tests.

JJay- Congrats on the 3+

Mummy- good luck with the scan

New- they say consult with your DR. about exercise, but generally you can continue with what you were doing before within moderation. I keep my heart rate below 140 because that's what I've been advised to do. And, all I do is walk. Walking and swimming are good workouts for pregnant women.


----------



## Duffy

Thanks, its normal I know I'm pregnant passed my period date and home pregnancy testing. I need it to bring in to the Dh office to get put on medical that will pay for my whole pregnancy woot. Just getting my ducks in a roll............................

Feeling frustrated this afternoon got Karissa halloween costume they sent me the wrong size and are resending it out in a bigger size. Things like this eat at me until its completly resolved. finally got Karissa down for her nap at almost three now she ought to sleep longgggggggggg hours mama needs a break


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: Thanks ttcfurrever, You're doing really well with your exercise hun! I used to do long distance running and miss it, just keep your heartrate from going too high and keep plenty of water/snacks on hand!

Lisa your right is is very handy that they kindly pasturise the cow for us pregnant ladies :rofl: I'm going to get a brie wheel tonight:happydance:


----------



## mummy3

Brandi, how you feeling hun?

I don't know where to start in reply to your posts:hugs: It must be very very hard for you. I would say your dreams are hormone related, I for one always get very very vivid dreams while pregnant, last nights was about crocodiles mating on my bedroom wall:wacko:

As for the dads, are they friends of yours or through an agency? If the former then just talk, tell them how you feel, if the latter then a letter is probably best, either way honesty is the best!

I hope you find an answer that gives you peace:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you, mummy3. They are a couple that I found through the Canada Adopts website. Right now, I'm just trying to weigh the pros and cons of giving the baby up for adoption. So far, all my pros are logically related, and all my cons are emotionally related, so I'm really not sure either way what I want to do. Thankfully, I still have 33 weeks to make a final decision.


----------



## Chaos

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Why aint it tomorrow yet? I think I may actually explode.


----------



## Soph22

Chaos said:


> Has anyone got the 'pregnancy stuffiness' yet? Gah, it showed up over the weekend. This is the worst symptom imo, cause you always feel like you gotta blow your nose.
> *
> *

*

Oh my YES! I seriously have trouble sleeping because I cannot breathe through my nose at all. Going through tissues like crazy. Last night I tried one of my hubby's breathe right strips and it really seemed to help.

Love the scan pic! 

Hope everyone has a good night!*


----------



## KimE

Hi girls :hi: can I please join? :happydance: I'm cautiously preggo and due around the 25th (not sure as can't remember my dates) but I think I was due AF this weekend just gone. 

Am a bit in shock as we only decided recently to try for another baby and it took 13months for my daughter so was getting ready for the long haul again! :shrug: Happy though.

Well, I'm Kim and originally from the UK but living in Canada at the moment for a couple of years and I have a beautiful 13 month old girl :cloud9: Am wondering how I'm gonna cope with 2 so far away from home but hey-ho! :wacko:

Kim xx


----------



## Duffy

Chaos said:


> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Why aint it tomorrow yet? I think I may actually explode.

What happening tomorrow? lol 

Still fumming over Karissa Halloween costume ): :growlmad:


----------



## lisaf

What costume was it Duffy?


----------



## mummy3

Duffy,I'd be well annoyed too:hugs: I'm wondering what to put my lot in this year, my son wants spiderman so that could be ok. Last year hubby made our son a cartman costume:haha: The girls were ghosts!

Welcome ttcarmybrat, Congrats:flower: I'm a brit living in the states so can understand where you are coming from! I have a 13 month old girl too! Anja was born 13th august 2009!


Chaos I'm with you, I think i'm going to explode having to wait for tomorrow!

Soph for me the nose snuffiness passed around the 10 week mark, glad you found relief in the meantime:hugs:

Brandi, definately take all your time hun and don't feel pushed into anything:hugs:


----------



## Duffy

Lisa, I got her a witch costume, its beautiful frilly and cute and comes with a black hat that has creme flowers around it, the witch costume is purple black with creme and lil orange  She going to be a witch princess ROLF! 

Mummy3, spider man cool and I bet the ghost costumes where fun to do! Do you take ur kids trick or treating or to the mall? We taking Karissa to the mall and will be dressing her stroller up too  cobwebs and spider hahaha.


----------



## lisaf

For our first halloween, my mom always made us clowns... just put us in footie pajamas, pinned pom-poms down the front and put a collar around our necks, lol.. I love those pictures so much!


----------



## Duffy

ttcArmyBrat said:


> Hi girls :hi: can I please join? :happydance: I'm cautiously preggo and due around the 25th (not sure as can't remember my dates) but I think I was due AF this weekend just gone.
> 
> Am a bit in shock as we only decided recently to try for another baby and it took 13months for my daughter so was getting ready for the long haul again! :shrug: Happy though.
> 
> Well, I'm Kim and originally from the UK but living in Canada at the moment for a couple of years and I have a beautiful 13 month old girl :cloud9: Am wondering how I'm gonna cope with 2 so far away from home but hey-ho! :wacko:
> 
> Kim xx

Hi welcome to the thread  Your cope :hugs: It took us nearly two years with our first we tried off and on since she was four months but mostly half butt lol. So Aug we put are heart and soul into it and WHAM it happend freaking fast my mom told me it would be easier to get pregnant the second time around I guess she was right. I guess we both got shocked the second time around. :happydance:


----------



## chuck

hey just posted over in 1st tri but I got my BFP yesterday and looking at my charts I think I'm due may 11th but will wait for a little confirmation from the MW lol

My little boy is 8 months old! I cant believe how close in age they'll be!

Did any one settle on a name are we May blossoms? Do we have a siggy sparkle thing yet?


----------



## ttcfurrever

Welcome Armybrat and Chuck. Congrats to you both. 


I just got the call from my Doc. My level at 20dpo is 160. I have to go back on Thursday to take another. I'm pretty sure I implanted at 12dpo so I am trying to have faith that this will all work out. Pray for me ladies, I'm having a hard time right now.


----------



## Chaos

*Chuck *~ Don't think we have settled on a name yet


----------



## BrandiCanucks

If May Blossoms wins, I'll be disappointed. Mini Mayhems is so much cuter.

So apparently my mother and grandmother discovered that I have been considering adoption. My mother is disappointed, but understands, and my grandmother is heartbroken. This just complicates the situation. I don't want to break my family's hearts, but I don't want to break D and M's hearts either. All my reasons to give this baby up for adoption are logical, all my reasons for keeping the baby are emotional. I'm just so freaking confused.

I suppose my final decision will really be based on how much or how little my husband shows me he wants this marriage to work. If he makes a huge effort to keep our family together and make the marriage work, then absolutely, I'll follow the logical reasons. If he doesn't make much of an effort, then I'll know that keeping the baby is right, because I know deep down this is the hardest decision I've ever had to make, and it's not one I want to make.


----------



## beckyfletcher

meow951 said:


> Everythings ok!!! :happydance:
> 
> Saw little bean with heartbeat. On the picture the top "blob" is baby and measures 9.9mm so nearly 1 cm lol and the bottom "blob" is the yolk sac. He couldn't get it with just baby but i don't care because everything is ok so far!!
> 
> They said my dates are spot on and my due date is 1st May at the minute but i'm going to stick to 2nd of May until 12 week scan.
> 
> Fingers crossed now that beanie survives :cloud9:

lovely pic xxxxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: brandi, I can not imagine what this is all doing to you! You have to think about your heart too hun :hugs:

Congratulations on the new May mummies :) I keep thinking that time is dragging and I havent really progressed very far but look we getting due dates 3 weeks+ from our due dates arghhh lololol

Brandi, I think (biasly lol) that Mini Mayhems is cute too rofl.. they are catching the blossoms up but still behind when I last looked :( 

Chaos is your scan tomorrow also? Starting to wish I had asked for a scan pic now lol.. it just didnt seem important at the time with everything else going on arghh... but all the little blobs are looking soooo cute hehe Good luck to you and mummy :) 

ttc I hope your levels do their thing on Thursday!! 

Duffy how frustrating is that with your costume! Hope its sorted quickly for you! Id love a halloween over your side of the world you do things sooooo much bigger lol Joshua hasn't decided yet what he wants to be Costumes are appearing all over the stores now so hopefully he'll decide soon as they fast sell out in his size! 

I could do with a sleep now. I just walked round the superstore and bought nothing that I needed lol my brain just would not focus on food and shopping lol... I did buy junk that I do not need lol I just wondered aimlessy around the store, then left... I think I should do the chores in the morning thats when Im at the peak of energy levels lol Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Chaos

new_to_ttc said:


> Chaos is your scan tomorrow also? Starting to wish I had asked for a scan pic now lol.. it just didnt seem important at the time with everything else going on arghh... but all the little blobs are looking soooo cute hehe Good luck to you and mummy :)

Nah, I get the results of my Beta this afternoon. I'm praying it risen enough. The spotting is intermittent but isn't there more than it is .. its very light brown see thru in colour. Gah, this afternoon seems an age away. If its risen I'll get another scan in a week or so.


----------



## beckyfletcher

Chaos said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Chaos is your scan tomorrow also? Starting to wish I had asked for a scan pic now lol.. it just didnt seem important at the time with everything else going on arghh... but all the little blobs are looking soooo cute hehe Good luck to you and mummy :)
> 
> Nah, I get the results of my Beta this afternoon. I'm praying it risen enough. The spotting is intermittent but isn't there more than it is .. its very light brown see thru in colour. Gah, this afternoon seems an age away. If its risen I'll get another scan in a week or so.Click to expand...

fx for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## meow951

Congratulations new ladies!

I've added you to the list


----------



## zeezee

errrghhhhhhhhh nausea. any tips? it was only evening nausea, but now defo morning too, can't eat breakky :-(


----------



## meow951

Hmm, it's trial and error zeezee!

If you feel like you can eat something just eat it! Even if it means a packet of crisps for breakfast lol which is what i've been doing.

I find eating little and often helps and i've just been eating what i fancy at that exact moment!


----------



## new_to_ttc

zeezee I have found no matter how hard it is, the sickness is definitely more managable if I eat a little something for breakfast. Yesterday a handful of grapes worked, today I really didnt fancy them and had 2 biscuits instead but seemed to do the trick. Im not saying its taken my sickness away, but it has definitely made it baerable to live with. Hope you feeling better soon zeezee!

FX'd for you Chaos.... how long left again till you get your results???


----------



## mummy3

Goodluck ttcfurrever and chaos with your beta results:hugs:

Duffy we usually go trick and treating around the neighbourhood, theres a lot of older people around here too who like to spoil the kids:thumbup: 

For nausea, pills lol. Mine is still pretty nasty, cherry coke helps but cant drink a lot because of the caffeine. Yesterday brie cheese and lucky charms were good! I have problems with cooking the food tho, so often have to wait for hubby to get back from work.

I'm off for scan etc in just under 2 hours:happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good luck mummy... cant wait to see your little bean's scan photo :)


----------



## lisaf

Can't wait to hear the test and scan results from everyone today!

And yes... ttc.. the new due dates keep blowing me away too since I don't feel like any time has passed for us :rofl: But then again, I joined you ladies before my period was even late... so its been about 3 weeks I think? Sheesh.. feels like forever!

I'm having issues with the nausea right now... even had my mid-morning snack and its not going away :( I would go to the store to buy some grapes, but I'm afraid of walking around there gagging again :dohh:
super nervous for my next scan in 2 days... know I'm lucky to get so many, but its so nervewracking as we've told all our families now.
I've got a sick puppydog at home... he's at the vet and I'm hoping its something simple... just acting very odd.. anxious, not going to the bathroom right etc... poor little guy.


----------



## chuck

Hope the puppy dog is ok missy!


----------



## 24/7

Lots of bad cramping here for the last 24 hours, scan booked for thursday morning. :( xx


----------



## lisaf

24/7 ... what kind of cramping? period-like cramps? pulling? Any spotting? Hope its ok... cramping is very common in early pregnancy, but it can be a sign of something so its good that you're getting checked out. Keep us posted!


----------



## 24/7

It's period like pains, very low down, no bleeding which is keeping me positive for now. Have got some antibiotics too as have been peeing lots, but no sign of infection?! I just want my beanie safe and sound. xx


----------



## lisaf

hang in there.... if the cramps are intense, I understand the worry... but period-like cramping is pretty normal for most women... my friend was whining about her period needing to just COME already before she got her BFP (she was only testing weekly). I had it pretty constantly since implantation and its started to taper off a bit or come and go.


----------



## 24/7

lisaf said:


> hang in there.... if the cramps are intense, I understand the worry... but period-like cramping is pretty normal for most women... my friend was whining about her period needing to just COME already before she got her BFP (she was only testing weekly). I had it pretty constantly since implantation and its started to taper off a bit or come and go.

Hopefully I'll be like this too, it's just so hard not to worry, we love these little babies so much already. xxx


----------



## lisaf

Oh yes, the worry is something I live with daily!!! Lol..... dont' expect it to ever fully go away, I just try not to let it consume me. 

There are several threads in the First Trimester boards about cramping that are very reassuring to read through! :) :hugs:


----------



## chuck

Hope the cramps end up being just one of those things....I hate those 'one of those things' things they are so worrisome!


----------



## 24/7

Thanks chuck, am trying to stay positive, just so difficult. xxx


----------



## chuck

First tri is just so trying isnt it?

I remember first time constantly checking my knickers worrying about every twitch.

I only got my BFP yesterday so it hasnt really set in yet. It will though I know ti.


----------



## 24/7

It really is, and I told myself I would stay relaxed, and that lasted all of two minutes!! I'm just so scared its all over, just as we fell in love. xx


----------



## KimE

Just to confuse you girls I have had my username changed (was ttcArmyBrat) as that pre-dated my daughter!! :wacko:

So hi again from the all new improved KimE :thumbup::haha:

lisaf - hope your puppy is ok hun

24/7 - I had period type cramps with my daughter and spotting from dpo11 to dpo18 so cramping can be a good sign of implantation :hugs: I was worried though and am again with this one, it's so hard not "knowing" everything is going to be ok I know :hugs:

Does anyone know if you can get a BFP before implantation just cos I did bleed with my daughter and haven't this time - am worried I have not implanted :dohh: (BFP at 10dpo) 

Gotta go feed Pops now - she's climbing up me lookin for food :wacko:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Kim you wont get a BFP before implantation as the body wont be producing any hCG to detect! Every pregnancy is different, I never had an implantation bleed with this one.

24/7 hope everything is ok hun :hugs: cramping is very normal, I hope Thursday will put your mind at rest :)

mummy how was the scan??? Chaos have you had your results? Cant wait for you ladies to post and update us!

Lisa hope your puppy is ok hun! Hows the sickness by now? Hope you're feeling better!! I tried banana today instead of grapes, seemed a bit urgh at first but worked :) So yay.. snacking on fruit, reducing my calorie count in my meals to compensate and hopefully I will start to lose weight again now Im eating more regulary through the day!!


----------



## Chaos

KimE said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a BFP before implantation just cos I did bleed with my daughter and haven't this time - am worried I have not implanted :dohh: (BFP at 10dpo)

Nope, you need to have had implantation to get a BFP as its hormones from the placenta that gives it.
I didn't have a single drop of blood with Button either


----------



## mummy3

24/7 :hugs: Cramping is completely normal, I remember the cramps the first couple of weeks with my first, they were that bad! They lessen with subsequent babies though.

My scan went really well:happydance: seems I ovulated late, baby measured 7+1 so due 2nd may now! OB is putting me on weekly progesterone injections from 16 weeks to try and stop preterm birth, anyone heard of this?

Hi Kim:flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: so happy for you mummy!!! 1 day isnt a big change hehe I wish they gave me a more accurate date at my scan, everything was soooo vague because they were just looking for the medical stuff lol Did you get a pic of your little bean???


----------



## lisaf

mummy - I've only heard of progesterone during the first tri... but then again, I only know what I've learned from trying to get pregnant with low progesterone, lol.
Glad you had a good scan.

Chaos - and word on the numbers?

24/7 and KimE - cramping is also your uterus making room and expanding to accomodate the baby, so its not just implantation-related ... having some medium-strength period type cramps as we speak! Lol... Also... I noticed I had a ton of gas almost right away and that was very crampy! So the cramping sometimes comes from your intestines slowing/changing too as they adjust. In fact, I felt 'sick' whenever it was gas/constipation cramping.... uterine cramping was just cramps, no sick feeling. Hope that helps?

AFM - no news yet on puppy... the vet examined him but he's being stubborn about providing a urine sample apparently so they're going to keep trying for that. He's just super anxious, not pooping right, this morning was whimpering and even yelping, dropping his butt to the ground every few steps, tail dropped (and for a Bichon, a dropped tail is definitely deliberate, lol!!!)


----------



## meow951

Just updated that main page that sadly stay.positive has had a miscarriage. Thinking of her x

However TamarainSC is expecting TWINS!!!! here is here post:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/414351-early-pregnacy-scan-results.html


----------



## mummy3

new, I got a pic, just waiting for hubby to come home and put it up for me, baby looks just like a jelly bean in it:haha: I expected a bit of a date change, but my last af was 23rd july so must have ovd really late:wacko:

Lisa im really sorry about your puppy:hugs: We have a 61/2 month old french bulldog and she was ill recently, she keeps stealing things then getting sick:dohh: Maybe your puppy has some sort of parasite, our friends spaniel puppy recently had something called coccidia, made for a very sad puppy! Has the vet said anything yet?

Also anyone else having a nuchal scan? Or seeing a perinatologist? I have an appointment there soon and wondered what they will do, last time I saw one at the end but that was only for a better ultrasound:shrug:


----------



## lisaf

Thanks mummy - vet thinks its psychological at this point... I don't know what to think about that or what to do.... he won't go on the lawn ever since we re-seeded (the seed had a fertilizer).. I was so happy about that because I figure he won't be killing our attempt to grow the lawn. Instead he pees and poops in the spider plants, which cracks me up because I hate them and want them gone.. but maybe something in those plants is biting him? 
I mean we go to let him outside and he won't come out even though he was ringing the bells etc... if you got a bite on the bum every time you went poo, you'd be showing anxiety signs, right? lol... If that is the case though, that means we have to walk him EVERY time he has to poo... and this boy poos several times a day.. morning, noon, evening, sometimes late afternoon... :dohh: I know it would be good for me, but just isn't convenient when I'm already running late for work because I had to stop and puke.
Oh.. and picking his poo on walks makes me puke too... *sigh*


----------



## mummy3

I get hubby to pick up all poops:haha: bleugh! Your poor guy though, I reckon your right if he's getting his bum bitten, no way he's not gonna be scared! 

stay.positive, im so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## Duffy

lisaf said:


> Thanks mummy - vet thinks its psychological at this point... I don't know what to think about that or what to do.... he won't go on the lawn ever since we re-seeded (the seed had a fertilizer).. I was so happy about that because I figure he won't be killing our attempt to grow the lawn. Instead he pees and poops in the spider plants, which cracks me up because I hate them and want them gone.. but maybe something in those plants is biting him?
> I mean we go to let him outside and he won't come out even though he was ringing the bells etc... if you got a bite on the bum every time you went poo, you'd be showing anxiety signs, right? lol... If that is the case though, that means we have to walk him EVERY time he has to poo... and this boy poos several times a day.. morning, noon, evening, sometimes late afternoon... :dohh: I know it would be good for me, but just isn't convenient when I'm already running late for work because I had to stop and puke.
> Oh.. and picking his poo on walks makes me puke too... *sigh*

We have three dogs who poop EVERYWHERE in are back yard and its time for me to go out and pick it all up this sunday. YUCK. Sorry your post reminded me of this lol


----------



## Soph22

lisaf- my bichon was just at the vet yesterday too (broken dew claw) hope yours is ok. Ours is our first "baby'. 

Glad to hear about the good scans!

I had a tough day at work today:growlmad: and noticed that I also started spotting again today. I'm on progesterone already and have been given instructions not to exercise and take it easy at least until my appt on the 23rd. 
Is it possible that the stress from work is causing spotting? 
If so, now I have another reason to be really pissed off at my boss!!


----------



## KimE

Thanks for the reassurance guys, I think its worrying 24/7 and I cos we're still very early - you guys are like old hands now!! 6 and 7 weeks preggo :wacko::thumbup:

stay.positive - soooo sorry hun :hugs:

lisa - being bit in the bum would def be a deterrent for me so I bet it would for your little pup :nope:

mummy3 - oooooo scan pics - looooove scan pics (I had 5 scans with my daughter - 3 NHS and 2 private). I haven't told my dr yet and I think here we only get scanned at 12 weeks (if you don't know your dates) and 19 weeks if you do!!! 

TamarainSC - congrats!! Double trouble!! Are you hoping for one of each or both the same?

Chaos - have you had your numbers yet??

24/7 - I know how you feel hun, I'm getting cramps too and I should know they're normal but they're still scary. Are you having an early scan on Thursday? 

xx


----------



## mummy3

Here's my jelly bean!
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lisaf

thanks for all your good wishes to our puppy.. he seems perfectly fine, lol

KimE - I know what you mean about us being 'old hands' because I think we were all worried about the same things you guys were at the beginning. I know I must be getting further along because I see my ticker change, but it still feels so new, lol!

Chaos - yeah, what about those numbers lady!! lol, don't leave us hanging!

Tamarain SC - congrats on the twins! I was SO scared I was going to have twins, lol! Twice the diapers though was enough to scare me as a first time parent, :haha: I love twins though! Found a cute double stroller when I was still worried I had more than one.


----------



## KimE

mummy3 said:


> Here's my jelly bean!

Awwwww lovely :hugs: did you get to hear the heartbeat? xx


----------



## emsy

:hi: got my bfp on saturday at 11dpo!!!! Soooo excited due around 25th may :baby: xxx


----------



## meow951

Congratulations emsy

I've added you to the list x


----------



## meow951

I'm so proud of myself!

I'm really struggling to eat a full portion and haven't been eating much. I went to mums last night for tea and ate a whole portion of chips and corn beef. Not the healthiest but i was so chuffed :haha:

How's everyone's sickness? I've been finding i feel really sick for a couple of days and the it lessens and i feel much better and then i feel really sick again rather than just feeling terrible all the time!


----------



## 24/7

Thank you all, scan is tomorrow at 11.30. Pains are still there today, but not bleeding, going to go to work and keep busy, and just keep hoping for the best. I have coeliac disease which gives a much higher chance of m/c, so I have always known that it is a very real chance that it might not work out, and I spent alot of time trying to prepare for it when TTC, but when it is a reality, no amount of preparing makes it any easier. xxx


----------



## meow951

I know pain isn't always good but you haven't got any bleeding which is a plus at the moment. In my last pregnancy i had some really terrible pains, was bent over at points. I know i lost the baby but it wasn't down to the pains.

You can never prepare for a miscarriage hun. I never realised how it really felt until it happened to me. It is the most heartbreaking thing in the world but you do get through it even though you never forget.

Thinking of you. Always here if you need to chat x


----------



## ttcfurrever

24/7- Good luck at your scan!

Mummy- very nice pic

Lisa- how's the pup?

Emsy- Welcome and congrats!

Soph- has the spotting stopped? I hope so :hugs:

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Lucky777

due 11 may 2011


----------



## new_to_ttc

So sorry stay positive :hugs: 

Congratulations on the twins Tam :) And congratulations to the new May mummies again!

Mummy.... that is the cutest jellybean awwww lololol 

24/7 thinking of you too hun... pains is scary, but also so common with no bleeding it really is possible to be 'one of them things'. Let us know how you get on hun!

Soph I hope your spotting has stopped. Lots of ladies have spotting throughout the 1st tri, I hope it eases off for your peace of mind xxx

Lisa, glad the puppy is feeling better :) Poor little thing!

Meow, yay on eating your meal last night!! The sickness is a job to get in control right?? So glad mine is becoming managable, I know what eating a meal is like, feels like a huge milestone hehe 

Has anyone heard from Chaos????????? Really hope all was ok with her numbers! :hugs: thinking of you hun xxxxxxx

I hope I didnt miss anyone lol .. my memory is lame at the best of times rofl I am feeling so tired. I cant believe so early that I am so tired. I thought it was in my mind, but my friend (6wks pg ssshhhh its a secret hehe) told me yesterday she is also super mega tired so I dont feel so freakish lol although I do find it hard to understand as the body isnt really under any strain or anything baby is sooooooooooooooooo tiny lol

I went to the gym today, asked an instructor to explain what I could and couldnt do, and was told I need a medical certificate before I could work out as I was pregnant arghhh... soooo now Ive got to go and see the nurse tomorrow. My partner doesnt want me training really, but the baby seems to be letting me keep high carb foods down and not a lot else soooooo I need to do somehting before all my hard work this last year is undone! I weighed this morning and have regained the 4lbs i lost when I was constantly being sick, but no more, so I am the same weight now as I was the week I found out I was pregnant so need to crack on exercising otherwise it'll creep up as my diet is hardly calorie perfect lolol


----------



## Chaos

Sorry I aint been around. Just .. yea. Results are in my journal. I aint got the energy to write it twice. 

I guess we just wait and see.


----------



## zeezee

Hi All - I have my 6+2 scan today and I am feeling very apprehensive. I had terrible cramps last night along with a bad backache - this is what happened last mmc so I am very frightened. I also have no boobie pain anymore and no nausea, seems all too coincidental. Like 24/7 I have celiac so higher risk for a loss. I don't know how to get through any of this anymore.


----------



## 24/7

Sorry to hear you are in the same position zeezee, I'm trying to stay positive still, it's just really hard, and as much as I want a scan to tell me all is well, I know as soon as I walk out the door I'll be feeling exactly the same again, and desperate for another. 
Living with coeliac is hard enough already, and despite always knowing the risks, the reality makes it all so much harder, as I just feel like if it goes wrong, it really is my fault, because of the coeliac. :( xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Chaos said:


> Sorry I aint been around. Just .. yea. Results are in my journal. I aint got the energy to write it twice.
> 
> I guess we just wait and see.

:hugs:

Your levels have risen, that has to be something positive. I really dont understand all of that. Will you get todays bloods back tomorrow? I hope you get to see your flashing blob on the US tomorrow hun I really do.

I can totally understand your emotions right now, wish there were more than words that we could pass to you! Let us know how your US goes tomorrow, in here or your journal... I hope the news is so good that you want to post it a million times :) Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## lisaf

Sorry you're stuck in limbo for now Chaos... up is still good, but I understand it hard to keep your hopes up.

24/7 and zeezee - hopefully the increased cramps are just part of the celiac disease, but NOT part of the reason why the mc rate is higher? I think some girls on here with IBS have had some more intense cramps or gas etc...

ttc - the tiredness is pretty common... you've had such strong symptoms all around, it MUST be a girl in there :haha: 

ttcfurr, mummy, meow etc... - hope you're all doing well today
Welcome new mommies! 

AFM - I'm fine. Vet told us there was nothing wrong with the dog, that it must be psychological.. I thought I had found a bite on his hind leg last night that might explain why he's been acting up (getting bit in the butt when he goes to poop).. but then I realized the vets gave him some shots/vaccines so thats probably what the puncture hole was that I saw. Sort of a long story but he either jumped or fell off the bed last night (wrote the whole thing in my journal) and was more freaked out and scared last night than I've ever seen him... yet totally normal and happy later on in the morning. Not sure whats going on with him!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa, Im not doing tooooo bad with symptoms lolol My boobs, although tender they not too bad, I heard some right horror stories lol And I have no heartburn lol what elese hmmmmm no radiant skin, no glossy hair... omg but it is falling out in clumps arghhh but that did happen with Joshua I remmeber that lol oooooooooooo I have got nice strong nails, which I only ever had when pregnant with Joshua lol Yay!!! A nice symptom lololol 

zeezee and 24/7 I hope all is well for you both :hugs: 

Lisa Im glad the puppy seems ok, hope you get to the route of the problem though xxx


----------



## Duffy

New to TTC, that great your not doing bad  I'm doing okay myself my boobs are really swollen its actually painful to lay on them at night. I'm finding myself sleeping on my side mostly. I never noticed on my finger nails I'll have to pay attention this time around  

ZeeZee, wishing you the very best hun. 

Lisa, how the puppy doing today?


----------



## Duffy

new_to_ttc said:


> So sorry stay positive :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations on the twins Tam :) And congratulations to the new May mummies again!
> 
> Mummy.... that is the cutest jellybean awwww lololol
> 
> 24/7 thinking of you too hun... pains is scary, but also so common with no bleeding it really is possible to be 'one of them things'. Let us know how you get on hun!
> 
> Soph I hope your spotting has stopped. Lots of ladies have spotting throughout the 1st tri, I hope it eases off for your peace of mind xxx
> 
> Lisa, glad the puppy is feeling better :) Poor little thing!
> 
> Meow, yay on eating your meal last night!! The sickness is a job to get in control right?? So glad mine is becoming managable, I know what eating a meal is like, feels like a huge milestone hehe
> 
> Has anyone heard from Chaos????????? Really hope all was ok with her numbers! :hugs: thinking of you hun xxxxxxx
> 
> I hope I didnt miss anyone lol .. my memory is lame at the best of times rofl I am feeling so tired. I cant believe so early that I am so tired. I thought it was in my mind, but my friend (6wks pg ssshhhh its a secret hehe) told me yesterday she is also super mega tired so I dont feel so freakish lol although I do find it hard to understand as the body isnt really under any strain or anything baby is sooooooooooooooooo tiny lol
> 
> I went to the gym today, asked an instructor to explain what I could and couldnt do, and was told I need a medical certificate before I could work out as I was pregnant arghhh... soooo now Ive got to go and see the nurse tomorrow. My partner doesnt want me training really, but the baby seems to be letting me keep high carb foods down and not a lot else soooooo I need to do somehting before all my hard work this last year is undone! I weighed this morning and have regained the 4lbs i lost when I was constantly being sick, but no more, so I am the same weight now as I was the week I found out I was pregnant so need to crack on exercising otherwise it'll creep up as my diet is hardly calorie perfect lolol

Hey hon I just read this, they made you get a NOTE wow guess they feel its a liability with you pregnant? Geeze like we don't understand are own limits and know how far to go or not go while working out. :dohh: 

If you don't mind me asking what your work out sch is? Do you do situps I don't but my mom "grrrr Kindly" suggested it but I thought we couldn't do that while pregnant? I mostly do lots of walking/biking  :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Ooh, I've started doing my Kegels, lol!!!


----------



## Duffy

Lisa AWESOME  I didn't do mind like I was suppose to do while pregnant / after so my bladder shot. If I squat down the pee comes cough sneeze OMG my bladder shot  So that AWESOME your doing kegals its very much worth it lisa.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont think you should do sit ups, I wont be! Way to paranoid lol

usually I do 10 mins sit ups, 20 mins on the abs twister, 40 mins running on tredmill, 20 mins on the bike, 27 mins on X trainer (dont ask programme length lol) then 1hr walking on varient mode on tredmill (up and down hill lol..... then a long hot shower lol I dont do the weights and stuff... a couple of times a week I was using the vibrogym but thats a massive no no while pregnant which is a shame because 25 minutes on there is the same as a 1 and half gym work out lolol

Oh yes I think the note is to cover them and me, but it is a bit of a farce lol If I hadnt have asked I would be ok, I was just going to do some walking etc but wondered if I could still use the X trainer lol hence asking... never mind see the nurse tomorrow and get it all sorted lol


----------



## luckyme225

Hi ladies :wave: I am due May 25th with my second child. I am SUPER excited!!! It will be nice to spend the next 8 months with everyone.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww super congratulations luckyme :) How old is your first?


----------



## laura.x.x

Im due may 27th!!! wooooooo xcited!


----------



## lisaf

zeezee - any word on the scan yet?


----------



## Duffy

New to ttc, OMG you put my work out to shame you must have a smoking strength I would melt trying to do that lol  Good job on the work out. Yea I won't do sit ups either. My tummy still flabby from Karissa oh well the bump will help hide that hahaha till I have this baby then BAM I''ll be stepping my game up on sit ups. 

Luckyme, woot woot hi and congrats  It will be cool to spend the next longgggg months with you too and everyone else! Welcome to the thread. 

Laura how exciting and congrats to you too


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Duffy I built it up over the year! I was extremely atheletic before moving to Wales 4 yrs ago, then I let myself slip lol Im getting back on track, although still no sign of my super sexy hour glass figure rofpmsl 

Congratulations Laura :) xxxx


----------



## meow951

Congrats new ladies!

I've added you to the list.

I've been feeling really knackered and down today. Had a cry on OH's shoulder when he came home so feeling a little better. I've got work tomorrow and i HATE HATE HATE my job so much!


----------



## lisaf

Sorry you're having a rough day meow. There is almost nothing worse than a job you hate that much... I cried every night for months after work at this one job... totally been there! :hugs: (and I wasn't even pregnant! :haha: no hormones to blame!)

I've been feeling sick/yucky all day today... kind of lightheaded too even though I'm drinking my fluids... wish I could have taken a sickie and stayed home. 
OOOH, but I just cheered up a bit because I get another scan tomorrow!!! :happydance:


----------



## zeezee

Posted this on first tri but really wanted to post here too...

WE SAW THE HEARTBEAT!!!!! :happydance:

I am totally in shock, I was CONVINCED that it has all gone wrong. The bean had a hb of 121, and measured exactly on target at 6+2. I am so relieved. 

Thank you to all who have been so supportive.

Z
xx


----------



## mummy3

:happydance: zeezee, great news!

Have fun tomorrow lisa:flower:

Chaos:hugs: I hope everything works out for you.

New, wow that is a mammoth workout :shock: how do you find the time? and the energy....


----------



## luckyme225

new_to_ttc said:


> Awww super congratulations luckyme :) How old is your first?

He's 2 1/2 now. Is that your son in your avatar? It's a cute picture.


----------



## luckyme225

That's awesome Zeezee!!! yay for heartbeat!


----------



## Duffy

Zeezee, OMG that is a cloud nine moment to be able to see your baby heartbeat how exciting, I'm very happy for you. 

Lisa, I hope you feel better and three cheers to another scan! 

Meow, get some rest sweetie you sound tired (hugs)...

new to ttc. Well that is a sweet workout and I bet your body real close to the perfect hour glass shape  you put my work out to shame lol. 

Oh is off of work so I get the afternoon off from mommy duty yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I'll be watching a movie in bed later.


----------



## 24/7

So pleased zeezee xxx


----------



## lisaf

Great news zeezee!!!! Just goes to show that you can be convinced everything is going badly and be proven completely wrong!!! :)

Its so reassuring to those of us when we have a panicked moments of 'uh oh... things must be going wrong'


----------



## Soph22

congrats on seeing the heartbeat zeezee!

lisaf & Duffy- thanks for the kegel reminder, had read somewhere that I should be doing those but then completely forgot. 

new ttc- wow! your workout sounds intense. I feel like I'm going to be a whale by the end of this pregnancy doc told me no sex, no exercising! and like you my tummy seems to only want fatty (yet yummy) carbs and cheese. Hope the doc gives me the green light to start doing stuff again at the appt next week. 

welcome and congratulations to all the new May MTBs (mom-to-be) 

had my first official puke this morning. I've had nausea forever but no puking until today. Does that mean it'll continue? Or like everything else is it random?


----------



## lisaf

the nausea vs. puking thing is still random for me... tons of nausea, almost no puking.... eating snacks usually makes me feel better

I keep forgetting my kegals until you guys respond to my comment then I go 'oh yeah' and start doing them....


----------



## luckyme225

I think the puking thing is random Soph. Nausea is no fun, that's for sure!!


----------



## lisaf

My sweetpea graduates to a blueberry tomorrow!!! :happydance: LOL


----------



## 24/7

4 1/2 hours to go until the scan, best get drinking soon....!! xx


----------



## ttcfurrever

24/7 good luck on the scan!

OK ladies I got my second beta back (actually I'm at work so I looked it up myself)

Monday 13th - 160
Thursday 16th- 586 

OMG I'm so happy!!!!!!!!! WoooooHooooooooo!!!

I guess I just implated late like I thought.


Based on the results he's gonna give me another scan sometime next week.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Great news zeezee :) and great bloods ttc :)

Hope all goes well wth you 24/7... I drank till I nearly burst then the sonographer told me to go pee it all out and have an internal scan lolol cowbag!!! 

Duffy lol.. my figure is so far from what I want its untrue, but if I could just do a bit more before this baby makes me all fat again I'll be happy. If Im shot time I just cut bits out, but usuallly I can do the full session 3 times a week and less on the other 2 days if Im busy (or knackered lol) sometimes I just use the vibrogym on the alternate days. Its much easier with my work shift being soo sweet and Joshua being in school all day and I never exercise on weekends, well bike ries with joshua or walks by the straits.. but nothing intentional and I never track my HR or burnt calories, those are my rest days :)

luckyme that is my little munchkin in my avatar. Joshua, he's 7 :) Does your little one talk about having a little sibling? You'll have a lovely age gap between them :)


----------



## 24/7

Well I'm back.... And beanie was perfect, in the right place and we saw the heart beating away at super speed. :cloud9: I have a cyst on my ovary which could have caused the pain, or it could have been a UTI, or just beanie settling in. But its there and perfect. :cloud9: xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: congratulations hunni :) So glad all was ok, now rest up and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xxxxxx


----------



## ticktock

hey can I join please :flower:

think my due date is the 18th May, I'm undecided whether to go by lmp as I have slightly irregualr cycles but for now - the 18th it is!

Congrats to everyone who got their bfps!

I'm paranoid about every twinge,cramp, ache etc so keep coming on bnb to reassure myself lol but boobs are killing me, I have to hold them when I go up or down stairs so hoping thats a good sign!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## charlotteb24

Afternoon ladies :)
Congrats all on your bfp's, i'm new here found out i was pregnant on the 13th september so from my dates i make me about 4 ish weeks along. nervous and excited! lol


----------



## meow951

Congrats new ladies!

When is your due date charlotte?

I'm so mad!!! I just paid £200 last week for my car to be fixed which i don't mind. But now it's losing water and i can't drive it! Sounds like a pipe has gone. Hopefully it's not the radiator as i had that done in March. I have spent so much money on this stupid car. Everything goes wrong at once!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no meow!!!!!!!! My car still isnt right :( t cost just shy of £300 to drag it through the MOT but there are still things needing doing, but luckily it is drivable while I wait for the parts! Although think one part is in but no way I can afford it until payday next week lol Hate cars.. so essential and yet soooooo damm expensive arghhhhhh .... hope yours is something simple and cheap to fix hun xxxxx

Congratulations on the new May mummies... only a few dates left then the month is full from 1st to 31st that is totally crazy!!! I still dont feel like Im progressing very far but Ive known for almost a month that Im pregnant lolol craziness!!!


----------



## thetrigger

Good morning May mommies!
How are we feeling?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya trigger... morning it may be for you.. bedtime it nearly is for me and not a minute too soon I can tell thee lol I am so super tired lol How's you hun xxx


----------



## thetrigger

i have morning sickness today. 
me and the toilet are dear friends now.
soo much to do and i dont have the energy for any of it


----------



## lisaf

24/7 so glad to hear your scan was so good!


----------



## luckyme225

new_to_ttc - He is pretty excited, it's cute. He's been asking me for a baby since he was just over one. He loves to kiss my belly and say "I like the baby". How about your son, is he excited for a sibling?

24/7 - glad the scan went well :happydance:

Welcome new May ladies and congrats!! :flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

luckyme - I havent told Joshua yet, I know he will be made up and I am super excited to tell him but with such a negitive pregnancy track record I thought it was best to wait until I got passed the 12 weeks mark.

trigger, :hugs: hope the MS eases off a bit for you hun, its not pleasant at all xxxx


----------



## Duffy

My daughter will be 18 months when the baby comes home will she understand at that age its her sister/brother? My mom told me she would be into the stage of wanting to help with the baby via feeding or holding and she said she try to pick the baby up most likely. 

Hi ladies read everyone post and welcome new ladies and congrats, read somewhere someone due may 18 that my due date too  

I got nausu last night it sucked lol.


----------



## meow951

Duffy nausea is a bit annoying lol

I'm just chuffed that this time round i seem to be much more healthy and less ill so i'm enjoying it. I think when you've had it at it's worse anything easier is a bonus!!

It's so strange that i'm nearly 8 weeks and some ladies here are only 4/5 weeks. Time is going so fast this time round. I realised today that i would have been 32 weeks today with our first baby.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Duffy said:


> My daughter will be 18 months when the baby comes home will she understand at that age its her sister/brother? My mom told me she would be into the stage of wanting to help with the baby via feeding or holding and she said she try to pick the baby up most likely.
> 
> Hi ladies read everyone post and welcome new ladies and congrats, read somewhere someone due may 18 that my due date too
> 
> I got nausu last night it sucked lol.

Yes i think your little one will understand she has a little borother or sister... as much as she understands she has a mum and dad (if you knwo what I mean). She will probably be very hands on, not understanding the fragilness that comes with a real life baby, but she'll love it Im sure :)


----------



## meow951

If she is a bit rough or a bit too helpful :haha: you could get her a dolly and then she can change the dollys nappy while you change babies nappy etc. Might be a stupid idea but might work.


----------



## lisaf

I think the dolly idea would work well. I don't remember from that age, but I do remember being even 6 years old... and getting to 'hold' my sister... they sat me really far back on a couch and put her in my lap. After a week or so of her screaming, I lost much interest in her and I did NOT want to help with the diapers, :rofl: I remember helping her walk though.

Had a great scan ladies, picture in my journal but bean is still measuring right and I did get to see the hb again (though there were lots of 'shadows' so the images were not as clear or easy to see etc). Measuring 6w6d this time (was 6w1d last Thursday). The shadows make it harder to get as clear a measurement and a variation up to 3 days is normal according to my doctor. Not too worried.


----------



## thetrigger

Lisa, I just noticed that we are both 7 weeks along today, thats so exciting!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Welcome and congrats to the new members.

Zeezee, 24/7, and Lisa- Congrats on your scans!!


I hope everyone else is doing well. I didn't get my nap today and I'm pooped.


----------



## lisaf

oooh, naptime sounds good!

I threw up at the doctor's office and might have tossed my medication again :dohh: Get ready for the sleepies at work!! LOL!


----------



## lisaf

thetrigger said:


> Lisa, I just noticed that we are both 7 weeks along today, thats so exciting!

hee hee! High five!!!


----------



## ttcfurrever

lisaf said:


> oooh, naptime sounds good!
> 
> I threw up at the doctor's office and might have tossed my medication again :dohh: Get ready for the sleepies at work!! LOL!

Awww, sorry to hear that :hugs:.

I see you're a blueberry now :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

I love graduating up a size!!! Lol!! Seems to take forever though!


----------



## mummy3

Good news on the scans 24/7 and lisa:happydance:

Nausea is the worst thing ever, I'm taking the full dose of my sickness pills and its not even close to working now, last night we had to drive 5 minutes to the mil and im barfing in an in n out (buger fast food place) cup as we drive :sick:

Duffy, There is 18m between my son and anja, it was a great gap, although he wasn't too helpful:haha: He liked to give her her toys and giver kisses, and hold her. But he could be a bit rough, they don't know their own strength:dohh:


----------



## Duffy

Meow, It amazing how quickly time flys by when your pregnant just thing in a few more weeks your be in second trimester. Hugs sweetie  That a great idea about the dolly they actually have some at costco with cradles and strollers and lil high chairs heehee..... hum mabe a christmas present to prepare the lil one. 

New to ttc, It going to be so cute when she see him/her and because they will be so close in age I'm hoping they will be the best of friends the older they get and have each others back in life. *hearts*...... 

Lisa, omg I'm so jealous of you ladies getting your scan lol  bet that was exciting for you to see the babe again! 

Just think ladies in 9 whatever months we will have are bundles and look back on are words and wonder where the time went  Plus the holidays will help fill in time gaps too at least for me three cheers to us pregnant women who cannot wait to hold are babes in are arms.

mummy3, awwww that is cute he gave kisses


----------



## luckyme225

new to ttc: understandable why you would want to wait. :hugs: I'm sure he will be excited.

Duffy: I'm sure she will understand a bit when your LO comes. At that age Connor was asking me for a baby. She might be a bit confused why the baby takes up so much of your time but eventually she will figure out s/he is here to stay. At that age she can held with getting diapers, wipes, pacifier, etc... you'll be busy but I'm sure you will have a lot of fun watching them grow up together.

Lisa: congrats on graduating up a size, yay!


----------



## lisaf

So hungry right now... looked at the clock, it said 11:35am... I SWEAR 20 minutes went by, looked back and it was 11:37... I'm just THAT hungry, LOL


----------



## fiveoyea

Had my first appt today!! They did an ultrasound due to my GP saying about 3 weeks ago that I might have an ectopic pregnancy... I'll post pics later but they dated me at 7w1d so pretty much right on target...baby's heartbeat was 145bpm. :) I'm thrilled!!


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats fiveoyea :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Bleugh, sickness has come back today, along with huge sore boobs, so am not a happy bunny tonight!! :( xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't know what's worse. Vomitting or dry heaving.


----------



## Soph22

:sick: eeeeccchhh! the sickness is getting worse! 2nd day in a row of morning vomit. I did get new prenatal vitamins yesterday. Think that has anything to do with it? 
I'm going to try and take them later in the day tomorrow, don't think they're helping much if they end up in the toilet a few minutes after taking them. 

I keep thinking to myself if I felt this bad not pregnant I would totally stay home from work, but since there is no telling when it will end...
Almost lost it at work yesterday and today several times. I teach 8 year olds- not really who you want to throw up in front of. Really nervous about that. 

Alright, that's more than enough ranting about my sickness, I know many of you have it worse than me. 

Congrats to the new may moms!! 

Blueberry tomorrow! :wohoo:


----------



## lisaf

I think the dry heaves are worse than vomiting... but gagging is better than both heaving and vomiting.

I tossed my vitamins this morning too... my doc said to try taking them before bed instead... so I'm going to try to switch to that..
I did know someone who found that the big horsepills that prenatals are made her sick because she was swallowing air... she had better luck on a smaller one that was prescription-only. Why don't they make smaller ones that you have to take 2 or 3 of? That would be nice damnit!
I think I also read somewere in the First Tri boards that someone's MW said the iron they add to prenatals can make you sick... I think she switched to a regular vitamin and an extra folic acid tablet and did better? hmmm... I may be remembering that wrong.

Feeling sick most of the day now though... and a teensy bit lightheaded.


Though I do think it was KIND of funny how DH was driving all crazy, RIGHT after I told him I wasn't feeling too hot, and I started gagging/heaving... Its kind of nice to be able to PROVE that is driving makes me sick :haha: :rofl: I've been telling him for years!! :rofl:
And I know I have it so much better than most since most of my food stays down.


----------



## lisaf

Hey new mommies... if you haven't seen the poll yet to pick a name for our group, its here...
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/404384-please-vote-may-due-date-group-name.html

I'm pulling for Mini Mayhems, lol! ;)


----------



## MamaJo

Put my EDD down for May 13th please! :D xx


----------



## Rmar

Even though it seems the majority are on my side, I am reluctant to say that I vote for May Blossoms. Lol, The MiniMayhems seem to be more vocal.

I vote that we get the name sorted, soon. I patiently waiting on a logo!

Dry heaving is worse. It hurts so much. :(


----------



## ttcfurrever

Congrats fiveoyea!

I feel so sorry for all of you having ms :hugs:. So far for me it's only sore boobs, back-aches, leg-cramps, peeing a million times per night, and cramping. I have to work this afternoon/evening, but the postpartum pt I had yesterday should be gone by then so I may be able to get on here for a little while.

Is is bad that I voted for Mini Mayhems before I even got my bfp??? Hehehehe, I just had a feeling.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have found a new solution to being able to keep my food down. It's apparently quite easy to start dry heaving and vomitting at just the sight of the toilet, so I've found that if I dry heave/try to vomit before I eat, I find that I don't feel nauseous while I eat, nor do I vomit afterwards.

On a happier note, my ultrasound is only 6 days away. I'll be 8w3d so hopefully there will be one (or two...or just one) tiny heartbeat.


----------



## zeezee

morning ladies  is anyone else here on restricted exercise? I have gone from running 3 miles a day and playing netball to NOTHING, I am only allowed to walk a few blocks - needless to say my ass is now 7 pounds (3 kilos) heavier than it was 3 weeks ago. UGH. I can start swimming today but have to keep my heartrate down so I doubt I will burn this excess fat. Don't get me wrong, I am happy to do whatever I need to for this bean, its just I am super body conscious and this has tipped me into a weight I have not been for years.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Come on Mini Mayhems!!! lololol.... Rmar i think meow said we were going to let all the new May mummies have a chance to vote.. so maybe the name will be picked towards the end of September when the Due in June dates start appearing (wow thats getting so close now lol).

Lisa, my MW also mentioned about the iron in prenatals, she didnt make the link to the sickness though (although makes sense)!!! She just told me so much iron in 1st tri is not good for the baby, but since I came off them and just took folic acid I am managing food a whole lot better, as you know I barely kept a morsel of food down in the early weeks!! Maybe there is a connection, but she definitely said prenatal suppliments (I was taking Pregnacare) are not good early in pregnancy because of the iron!

I dont like the sickness and nausea in any form lolol Ive just had a salad about 45 minutes ago, and yes there was a little bt of tomato dressing on some pasta, but apart from that it was pretty plain, and I still feel sicky arghhhh Its like a lump in my throat, I know if I heave I will be sick no doubt but I hate being sick :( So deep breathes and gentle sips of water until it passes is my stratagie lol 

I am starting to feel 'radiant' now though. I dont know, everyone is commenting on my positive glow and I do feel human for the first half of the day at least (afternoons I neeeeeeeed sleep lolol) Im enjoying feeling pregnant now the extremem symptoms are loosening and becoming managable :) Wish I was a little less tired in the afternoon as thats my time with Joshua but it'll pass, 2nd tri should be a lot less tiring, I think lol If I remember right ha ha ha 

How's everyones day going? Brandi do you think there could be 2 little heartbeats awaiting for you on the scan? Awwww 6 days isnt a long time to wait. I had another appt through this morning for a scan, 18th October, but Im 99% certain thats the same letter they already sent, same day, maybe they have amended the time?? Not sure I will check later lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

zeezee said:


> morning ladies  is anyone else here on restricted exercise? I have gone from running 3 miles a day and playing netball to NOTHING, I am only allowed to walk a few blocks - needless to say my ass is now 7 pounds (3 kilos) heavier than it was 3 weeks ago. UGH. I can start swimming today but have to keep my heartrate down so I doubt I will burn this excess fat. Don't get me wrong, I am happy to do whatever I need to for this bean, its just I am super body conscious and this has tipped me into a weight I have not been for years.

Hey hun Im totally starting to miss exercise!! I didnt go in the first weeks out of my own paranoyer but then went I did go back to the gym I was told I couldnt exercise without a medical certificate... which Ive been unable to get due to my highrisk of MC arghhhhhhh so yes, Im on restricted exercise and I dont like it. I work really hard to lose weight to start ttc (have PCOS and weight loss has been a huge battle)... now Im worried its going to creep back u, especially as Im eating what I can and not what I should be, and my calorie count has been a little side stepped from hourly snacks to prevent sickness etc lolol ooops!! I did weight myself this week though, and I am the same weight as I was the week I found out I was pregnant (about 3-4 weeks ago) so Im not worrying yet, but that does mean I havent lost anything either, and I was hoping for another 7lb maybe even a stone off before Christmas!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I've had hyperemesis for the first time in all my pregnancies (This is number 5, but I had two miscarriages between my kids), and my levels have been extremely high, my last one being around the lower end of average for twins of the gestation I was at at the time, so very possibly. However, when I had my last levels done, I also had one of those crappy bedside ultrasounds that don't pick much up. There was only one sac and one heartbeat, so I'm hoping that's all there is this time.


----------



## charlotteb24

hello ladies!
Sorry forgot to say, due date is about the 21st May but i guess till i get my scan we won't know for sure!

I'm kinda peeved as currently, apart from slight nausea and light headedness, i'm not getting many symptoms and with my 1st pregnancy i was as sick as a dog, i became intollerant of cheese and milk, the smell would be enough to make me gag! but it passed in the 2nd trimester. This time around so far i guess i am very lucky but almost feel like i should be feeling sick if you get me?

In terms of exercise, i'd be buggared if they told me to limit my exercise as i'm a hospital porter, i work 11 hours a day 3 days a week walking people in a wheelchair or bed to their appointments and walk on average 12+ miles a day! lol! didn't do me any harm 1st time around so i hope to god that it doesn't this time!

Hope you all stop getting ms soon! got my initial dr's appointment a week today to start the ball rolling! how long till i get a scan?? i can't wait to see my bean!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow Charlotte they must be 3 long days for you!!

Each pregnancy is different hun, so that'll be why you havent had the same heavy symptoms, maybe you're carrying a girl this time round ;) or maybe this is your calm before the storm enjoy it while you can hehe You'll probably get offered your scan around 11 - 13 weeks then again later in the pregnancy about 20ish weeks. Congratulations hun :) Dont forget to vote for the May mummies thread name (Lisa put a link up on page 102 or 103 lol).. ahem Mini Mayhems is kinda cute ;) >>> scarpers lol


----------



## Soph22

zeezee said:


> morning ladies  is anyone else here on restricted exercise? I have gone from running 3 miles a day and playing netball to NOTHING, I am only allowed to walk a few blocks - needless to say my ass is now 7 pounds (3 kilos) heavier than it was 3 weeks ago. UGH. I can start swimming today but have to keep my heartrate down so I doubt I will burn this excess fat. Don't get me wrong, I am happy to do whatever I need to for this bean, its just I am super body conscious and this has tipped me into a weight I have not been for years.

My doc said no exercise and take it as easy as possible when I called her with spotting. I have an appt next week so I'm really hoping that they say I can start again. I'm still walking tons at work, but that's it. I haven't even gotten on the scale as I'm really scared! Nothing helps my nausea except eating! :dohh:


----------



## charlotteb24

Yeh 3 very long days but it gets all my work done in a short space of time and gives me more time are home with my little man which to me is SO important! 
I know every pregnancy is different, but i just can't help thinking that theres something wrong if i'm not getting many symptoms! i hate the way my mind works at times! But i'm sure all is fine, at this stage its hard to believe i'm pregnant as you don't really see anything for it! but no doubt we will all start showing soon and have lovely bumps to show off :D!

Voted on the other post, so when do we get to find out what our names going to be? Exciting stuff! I was a Feb love bug 2009 so i wonder what we shall be this time :D

Soph - I find when i get slight nausea that eating is the only way of getting rid of it, then i feel all full and lowsy and end up sitting there with cronic gas! tmi! lol!

In terms of weight, last time i was pregnant i put on loads, i was size 10 on top and size 12 on the bottom (uk sizes) before and when i'd had him i was size 12 on top and 14/16 on the bottom but it soon comes off! I became smaller than before when i'd had Noah, before this pregnancy i am now (just about lol) size 8 on top and size 10 on the bottom but i also lost my boobs! was a lowsy 32/34 A and after noah i am now a 32 AA!! but they are growing again now haha so thats one good thing!

Right, no more stalling, i need to go hang the washing out whilst its not raining and noah is sleeping! lazy bum went to bed at 3pm so god knows what time hes going to decide to wake up!


----------



## 24/7

I have good days and bad days with the sickness, I had it about two weeks ago for a few days, then nothing until yesterday when I felt awful. Don't feel so bad today, but very full up, even though I haven't eaten much, and terrible breathlessness, which I am really struggling with. :( I'm also struggling alot with dizzyness on the days I feel sick, I weigh less than 50kg, and every day I feel unwell I'm losing a couple of kg, and can't seem to keep my blood sugars stable and then they go too low and I feel funny. :(

Work are being awful over it too, but thats another story!! xx


----------



## KimE

Hi ladies :flower: not been on in a couple of days cos I've got a poorly baby :sleep: who's not been sleeping and crying a lot feeling sorry for herself (poor little lamb) so I'm knackered!! She's down for a nap at the moment :thumbup:

Whew!! You guys can talk!! Can't remember everything I've read as my brain is fried from lack of sleep but congrats to all the new girlys for their BFPs :happydance: and so happy for everyone who had their scans (24/7 sooooo glad everything is ok hun :flower:) I can't wait for my scan but think it will be at 12 weeks so ages away!! 

When did everyone tell their Dr that they're preggo? Not sure how long to wait before I'll be taken "seriously" as I'm not sure of my dates (either 4plus2 or 4plus5) Having a little spotting but lighter than I did with my daughter so FX everything's ok :)

Have been looking into double strollers - those with more than one baby which one have/are you going to get? 

xx


----------



## 24/7

I have my booking in appointment on monday at 6+4. :) xx


----------



## luckyme225

Sorry for all you ladies with bad morning sickness. Hope it settles down soon!! I'm going to pick up some seabands for work and see if that help keeps it at bay.

Uh I had sex today and now I'm super paranoid because I'm having some cramping. I was expecting as much but it still makes me nervous.


----------



## ttcfurrever

I got off work early :happydance:. I'm here relaxing with dh watching a little TV. 

KimE- I told my doc right away because I'm high risk. Hope your daughter feels better soon.

24/7 land Soph- feel better soon

Zee- since you were very active before you shouldn't have issues with it coming right off postpartum.

Charlotte- welcome and congrats.

Brandi- can't wait to see if it's one or two!

New- I hear you on the weight gain. I have pcos too and I really want to gain on the very low end of the scale.

Lisa- how's it going today hon?

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone's feeling ok.


----------



## lisaf

I'm doing ok today.. some nausea... I was gagging pretty hard but I was dealing with stinky plant water, thats to be expected!

Got some great news at work today, just good news for our company in general and knowing that my job will definitely be secure (we're a start-up so there is always some level of uncertainty during key moments of launching).


----------



## zeezee

So I am such an idiot - I worked out why I have gained 7 pounds in 3 weeks, and 5 of those in the last week. I decided to track my calories in sparkpeople like I used to but stopped doing about 2 months ago - today by 1pm I had eaten 1200 calories, nearly all carbs - no meat, minimal protein, no veggies. Same thing for the past 5 freaking days :dohh: Not only is this adding to my ass, but its not giving bean the food (s)he needs over this crucial time. I feel like a bad momma already and a dumb one at that :nope:


----------



## lisaf

They do say not to beat yourself up if you're having trouble with food that even sounds edible... if I have a carb-heavy dinner, I snack on raw veggies before and after... try to even it out a little, lol.

Its a little hard to get the whole protein and veggies thing at work since I have to remember to bring stuff with me and I've never been good at remembering to bring things in to work.


----------



## cheekybint

Looks like I will be joining you all!

Going by my LMP our baby will be due 27th May :D


----------



## Rmar

Congrats, just checked out your chart and it seems you have been through quite a lot with your TTC journey. We started TTC in the same month. So happy that you got your BFP!


----------



## FierceAngel

hi everyone

im due 27th may although im sure that will chnge after my scan it always does lol xxx


----------



## Flick

Hiya could I join? :)

I'm due on the 13th May, going by lmp

12 week scan appointment on 1st Nov, which is easy to remember, but far too far away! :)

I had sore boobs and aching hips *before* I tested, but since the +ve, I've had no symptoms apart from horrible diarrhea/nausea when I have too much milk. Nice! :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Lisa- glad to hear that about your job :thumbup:. Leave the stinky plantwater for the hubby.

Zee- eating carbs is better than not keeping anything down at all. Try not to stress about it (if you can). I'm sure your stomach will settle down nicely in the 2nd tri.

Cheekybint, Fierceangel, and Flick- welcome and congratulations! Please vote for our name, Lisa posted the link a page or two back.

Can you ladies believe the month's almost filled up?? Can't wait to get to second tri :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Nice one on the work news Lisa :) 

zeezee dont worry about what you're eating right now! The only things I am not being sick on is high carb foods, no not ideal, and no not great for weightloss but it is better than no food at all!! Im keeping down bits of fruit so snack on them when I can, grapes are a low calorie sweet snack!! If you are consceince about tracking your calories, try and reduce your portion size. This will free up a whole load of calories to get you to the end of the day, food types are not totally important you need to eat what you can stomach! Ive reduced my main meals right down (cant physically eat a lot anyway) but this has given me a big chunk of calories to grab a biscuit or banana (or whatever at hand lol) throughout the day, between meals when the nausea sets in. 

Welcome to the new May mummies :) ttc is unbelieveable how quickly the month is filling up. Can you believe in about a week or so time we'll be seeing a 'due in June' thread appear!!!!!


----------



## Rmar

Oh my gosh, due in june! I can't wait to see that thread appear.


----------



## meow951

Congratulations new ladies! All added to the list!

Here is the link for the may name:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/404384-please-vote-may-due-date-group-name.html

I think that the chosen name should be decided on soon, what about Tuesday 21st?

Also we will need a sparkly to put in our siggy. Can anyone do these or know anyone that can make one lol as i have no idea?


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Yey May blossoms is still winning :)
Congrats to all x
Got my first doctors appointment on Tuesday just a booking one nout interesting will happen but at least it will get the ball rolling x


----------



## Duffy

I lost the baby yesterday, I started bleeding around two in the afternoon by six it was determined as a miscarriage. Pasting this on the three threads I go to in pregnancy, sorry ladies. 

I'm gutted and sad and I cannot believe I had a miscarriage never saw myself for having one.


----------



## 24/7

So sorry Duffy. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Duffy said:


> I lost the baby yesterday, I started bleeding around two in the afternoon by six it was determined as a miscarriage. Pasting this on the three threads I go to in pregnancy, sorry ladies.
> 
> I'm gutted and sad and I cannot believe I had a miscarriage never saw myself for having one.

Duffy I am so sorry :hugs: :cry: Im sorry Im stuck for something constructive to say hun. Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummy3

Oh Duffy I'm so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive been following Chaos's journal and she has updated her signiture with mc on 17th Sept 2010... Chaos :hugs: of you see this hun I ma so so sorry :cry:

Thinking of chaos and Duffy at this really difficult time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beckyfletcher

looks like i'll be leaving u ladies had small spotting weds scan thurs only gest sac and yolk sac seen no fetus (could be too early ) but only measuring 4-5 weeks instead of 6 has small spotting since and cramps, got scan thurs for progress but fearing the worse this will be my 2nd mc hope you all have healthy pregnancies xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Becky hun :hugs:

Maybe your dates are wrong, measuring 4 to 5 weeks would make it too early to see anything. Spotting isnt always a negitive sign either, many ladies have spotting and then have healthy pregnancies!! Ive got everything crossed hun, please let us know how the scan goes on Thursday, you will be in my thoughts xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Sorry to hear about Duffy and Chaos :( And Becky, maybe you ovulated late?


----------



## beckyfletcher

was using OPK's and had temp rise so think it's pretty spot on with dates although i'm hoping and prayin that everything will b ok but this is how it started last time :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry to hear of the losses in the group ladies. I hope you'll end up in the First Trimester again soon, with healthy babies.

I know I haven't been on here much in the last week or so. As you ladies know I've been fighting with logic and my emotions on whether to give this baby up or not. Truth is. I want this baby more than anything right now, and I've come to realize, more than my marriage.

I've been doing a lot of thinking, searching, and crying over the last few days, and arguing with my husband. Through all of this, I have come to find that it is not my marriage I want to save, but what I have from the marriage. I'm scared to death of being a single mom. I have a great house, a car, I'm financially secure, and I'm about to lose all of that and start at rock bottom. I love my husband and have wanted nothing more than to work on the marriage and be happy and healthy with him, but over the last few days, I have come to realize that he clearly doesn't want the same. It's unfortunate, but I also realized that he would have worked his ass off to make the marriage work over the last year and a half had he actually wanted to stay married me to. I also realize now that there is no point in separating and working on the marriage, only because we have too many differences. I've known deep down that the marriage has been over for a very long time, ever since he went and had that vasectomy, but I loved him and our kids enough to want to make it work. 

I keep thinking to my ultrasound this coming week, and every time I think of seeing that little heart beating, and then think of holding and kissing my baby at birth, I smile and my heart melts. I could never live with myself giving my child up for a marriage where the end is inevitable. If he truly wants to make the marriage work, then I come with the whole package...my, our children, and this baby.

I've lost a lot of friends over the last few weeks who didn't agree with my decision to be artificially inseminated, and I've considered my husband a friend. I think I'm more afraid of losing another friend than I am of losing my marriage, and he has admitted and agreed that he does still love me, he just doesn't think we're right for each other. As much as it pains me to say it, I think I agree. He wants to help me and he still wants to be friendly, which is good. At least I know I'm not losing him completely.

My favourite band released an album last week, and one of the songs on it, called "You Belong Here", says "You belong here/You were meant for me/You belong here/You were meant to be with me" and I've only seen it in the context that, if it were singing to my situation, it would be that my husband is meant to be with me. No, I see it a completely different way now. It's not my husband who belongs here, who is meant to be with me, it's this baby. This baby belongs here and is meant to be with me. On that note, I am pleased to announce that I am keeping my baby, and I am going to be a happy single mom of 3 (or 4...but hopefully only 3)


----------



## meow951

Chaos and Duffy i'm so sorry. I've been through it and am here if you need to talk.

Becky some babies can be slow starters and not everything goes to the guidelines set by the professionals! Also it is early, some ladies go at 6 weeks and don't see a fetal pole and then a week later there's a baby with heartbeat! I'm really hoping this is the case for you. I'll update your's when you know more if that's ok? I wouldn't want to doom something and then it turn out to be ok!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brandi, thats lovely news to find on the thread :) Being a single parent is hard hun, but it is very rewarding! I might not have a houseful like yourself but I have brought my son up single handidly since pregnancy and I wouldnt change a day of it :) Everything will work out just right Brandi hun you'll see xxxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So, anyone considering names yet?

I've settled on Anberlin Olivia Blaire for a girl, and I'm still tossing up my boys names, but I think I'm settling on Christian as a first name for a boy. Just need to come up with the middle names.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I loved Caoife, but no one else did lolol I was playing with 2nd names to go with that. Then came across the name Eloise (in a dream of all places lol) and have been thinking Eloise Mae for a girly :) Maybe Kieran James for a boy but Im not sure of that either lol :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I love the name Eloise. The little cartoon strip was so cute!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

cartoon strip?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes, and they made it into a movie too. It was like Madeline.

https://www.meeloise.com/


----------



## luckyme225

Duffy and Chaos I'm sorry for your losses :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Becky-I hope everything works out and the next ultrasound shows everything is OK with baby :hugs:

Brandi- your girl name is beautiful! For a girl I want Natalie but my husband wants Aubry or Audrey. If it's a boy we will be naming him Liam Adrian.

On a side note I have had a SERIOUS increase in sense of smell. I smell any and everything. I find myself constantly gagging. I'm starting to wonder how I'm going to last working the next 8 months in the ER lol. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## luckyme225

meow951 said:


> Congratulations new ladies! All added to the list!
> 
> Here is the link for the may name:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/404384-please-vote-may-due-date-group-name.html
> 
> I think that the chosen name should be decided on soon, what about Tuesday 21st?
> 
> Also we will need a sparkly to put in our siggy. Can anyone do these or know anyone that can make one lol as i have no idea?

I think the 21st sounds good! All the May mamas should be here by then.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, I almost forgot to mention, today I had a very strong craving for Swiss Chalet sauce, so much so that I took my husband's bank card and went to the restaurant by myself and ordered french fries and extra sauce. I know a lot of you won't know what Swiss Chalet sauce is. Swiss Chalet is a restaurant here in Canada. Their sauce was my biggest craving with my daughter too.

Every day, I am more and more convinced that this baby is a girl.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lucky me I had that (increased sense of smell) but it did pass after a week or so lol 

I like the name Natalie too.. no one here likes my choices though lol Brandi your girly name is extremely pretty :) 

Im off to see this cartoon thingy lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

lol, there was a 2003 movie called Eloise At Christmastime too. It was a live-action movie. The girl wo played Eloise also plays the dying sister, Kate, in My Sister's Keeper.


----------



## new_to_ttc

BrandiCanucks said:


> Yes, and they made it into a movie too. It was like Madeline.
> 
> https://www.meeloise.com/

OMG she is like a girl Joshua lololol I think you just made my mind up hehe (may consult the father on name choces we'll see.. I'll get my way anyway lol)


----------



## new_to_ttc

The girl in My Sisters Keeper is the older sister in Medium, she is a very good little actress!! Loved that film and she played her part very well!


----------



## LittlePeople

I'm SO happy I've stumbled upon this Thread!

Got my :bfp: Saturday 11th :) So I'm due around the 15th of May :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

congratulations little people please vote for the May mummies name too... ahem mini MAYhems is cute (got to try influence some votes lol)xxxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

lol, I agree. Come on Mini Mayhems!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brandi someone is making May Blossoms take off they way ahead lol we need more support lolol


----------



## luckyme225

Yum Brandi, french fries sound good! I may have to have some for lunch.

new to ttc- glad yours started to pass, hopefully my sense of smell will die down a bit iin the next 2 weeks.

Congrats little people and all the other new May mommies :flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow, I just realized...in two more days, my baby will be a raspberry.


----------



## new_to_ttc

i love it when the ticker changes hehe my little bean becomes a foetus tomorrow... no longer an embryo.. awwwwwwww


----------



## meow951

Yay new_to_ttc we get raspberrys tomorrow!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just wait until we're at the end and have watermelons. It'll be here before we know it.


----------



## mummy3

Chaos:hugs:
Becky I hope its a case of being too early, Ive had that in the past, go back a week later and baby is fine:hugs:

Brandi, thats great news you are keeping your baby! and such a lovely name! I dunno which names we are going to use, hubby wants Fred for a boy though. That sauce sounds divine, what flavour is it?

My sickness is nasty, after fighting the insurance company I am getting something called a primabella band, not holding out much hope though! 

Lisa hows your puppy?


----------



## luckyme225

Hope you feel better soon mummy3 :hugs:

I am feeling super tired! I have no energy to do anything and I feel like I could sleep all day. I can't wait to get more energy back. I can't even be bothered to make dinner :dohh:


----------



## Rmar

I'm so sorry for the losses:cry::hugs:


----------



## lisaf

c'mon mini Mayhems, lol!

Mummy - thanks for asking, he seems 100% fine now, lol ... just one of those weird behavior things.


----------



## alc316

oooh--I am due May 20th! Can I join May Mommies? How do I do join? (I'm new to this)


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Hi everyone! I'm due May 20th :cloud9:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Duffy and Chaos- I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Tonnilou

Helloooooooooooooooo lovelies,

I havent been online as much recently as am back at work, had a cold last week and am tired as hell and start dozing at 9 ish ;) Sending you all big hugs and love. Grats too to the new may mums.

Duffy and Chaos am so so so sorry to hear of your losses *big big hugs*

Becky I hope all turns out well.

XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## pleasebeaboy

put me in for may 10th please


----------



## HanD

Hello everyone. I'm very nervously pregnant, due 25th of may. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Khadijah-x

congratz all !

Iv worked out im due May 15th (not confirmed by docs yet..)
Soon as I know ill let you know but I worked it out at 15th :)

May babies yaya :kiss::kiss:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome to the May club new members!! Go vote for the Club name, if you wish (coughcoughMINIMAYHEMScoughcough)...honestly, no influence there at all, lol.

Well, most of you know of my daughter's genetic condition. One of her symptoms is Microcephaly, and today we are holding a golf tournament and dinner to raise money for a charity in the USA that supports children with the condition, by providing funding for medication or necessary equipment. We are also holding a silent auction to raise money for the hospital she visits often, who are starting research on microcephaly very shortly. The tournament begins this afternoon at 1:30pm EST, so I won't be on for much of the day. I'll let you know how it all goes!

Have a great day ladies, and congratulations to our new members, and to those who have raspberries today!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good morning!

Brandi.. all the very best for the funding events hun I hope you raise funds and awareness today :)

Congratulations to all the new May mummies arriving, wow we filling up soooooo fast!!! **go go go Mini MAYhems** lolol please vote for your fav name lololol

Brandi... I might be joining you on the single parenting thing!!! My dp has said the immortal words 'we need to talk, before we run out of time' I know it was more me than him when we decided to ttc.. and having the PCOS neither of us expected to get caught anytime soon. We were waiting a referral from the fertility dept, and we were really late dtd after ov and to say we were both shocked I caught first time is understatement. Now I think the reality is hitting him and I think he is getting cold feet (bit late in the day!!), I dont know last few days I sensed its not what he wants, and today I had a message on the phone he needs to talk to me, and he said we havent got many weeks to sort this.. his words :( Sorry for going on in here, but I dont know where else to say it. My family were made up Id finally settled down and met someone I wanted to be with who treated me right, this will break their heart more than mine I think! I have a reallynervous sicky feeling, and I am clock watching for him to finish work and come home. Im sorry guys, I just needed to get it off my chest, this has to be a stress free pregnancy its not safe for me otherwise! I have enough risks without adding to them. 

On the up side my baby has graduated from embryo to foetus today, yay!!!!


----------



## Lover

Where do we vote for a name?? I really want a May thingy to put in my sig!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

All those new to May mummies who havent yet voted can do so here...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/404384-please-vote-may-due-date-group-name.html

Mini MAYhems only needs 7 more to catch up lolol... gooooo mayhems ;) The voting is closing on the 21st Im sure meow said, then we'll have a sparklie sorted for the May 2011 mummies :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

new_to_ttc said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Brandi.. all the very best for the funding events hun I hope you raise funds and awareness today :)
> 
> Congratulations to all the new May mummies arriving, wow we filling up soooooo fast!!! **go go go Mini MAYhems** lolol please vote for your fav name lololol
> 
> Brandi... I might be joining you on the single parenting thing!!! My dp has said the immortal words 'we need to talk, before we run out of time' I know it was more me than him when we decided to ttc.. and having the PCOS neither of us expected to get caught anytime soon. We were waiting a referral from the fertility dept, and we were really late dtd after ov and to say we were both shocked I caught first time is understatement. Now I think the reality is hitting him and I think he is getting cold feet (bit late in the day!!), I dont know last few days I sensed its not what he wants, and today I had a message on the phone he needs to talk to me, and he said we havent got many weeks to sort this.. his words :( Sorry for going on in here, but I dont know where else to say it. My family were made up Id finally settled down and met someone I wanted to be with who treated me right, this will break their heart more than mine I think! I have a reallynervous sicky feeling, and I am clock watching for him to finish work and come home. Im sorry guys, I just needed to get it off my chest, this has to be a stress free pregnancy its not safe for me otherwise! I have enough risks without adding to them.
> 
> On the up side my baby has graduated from embryo to foetus today, yay!!!!

I'm sorry to hear of the situation. It'll be tough going into single parenthood, but perhaps in the end it's for the best, you know? I don't mean this in a bad way, but perhaps it's better he's telling you now so you can prepare yourself and be a happy single Mommy to a beautiful baby, rather than wait until after the baby is born and the baby senses the rejection and resentment from his or her dad, or senses the tension between the two of you and begins to blame him or herself.

We're all here for you as you go through this, though. Please know you're not alone.


----------



## Lover

new_to_ttc said:


> All those new to May mummies who havent yet voted can do so here...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/404384-please-vote-may-due-date-group-name.html
> 
> Mini MAYhems only needs 7 more to catch up lolol... gooooo mayhems ;) The voting is closing on the 21st Im sure meow said, then we'll have a sparklie sorted for the May 2011 mummies :)

Thanks hun, I just found it :D


----------



## Sparklypants

Hi everyone, hope it's okay if I join you!

I guess I should post a little about me so you all know my situation...

I have been left brokenhearted by men too many times to remember, and with the big 30 this year I decided enough was enough and that I really wanted a baby without me or my child being left in tears.

So I looked into sperm donation, bought a CBFM and some OPKs and arranged a meeting with a prospective donor. We hit it off, he's a real gentleman and there is a 2 yr wait for him at the Private clinic he donates to... We decided to go ahead and I had 3 donations around my fertile time in late August, early September.

I started having symptoms at about 1 dpo which I thought was just my brain being a silly arse, but sure enough they carried on and haven't gone away!

I tested at 10 dpo and got my BFP :)

So here I am! I am very lucky in that I have a wonderful family that love me and are supporting me fully in my decision.

So all in all I am over the moon and still just cannot believe it! I keep going to click on the 2ww section on the site and then realise I don't need to be in there anymore lol

Looking forward to joining you all on your journey and having lots of laughs and giggles with you all :)

My EDD at the moment is 24/05/11 - 9 days after my birthday lol

x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey sparkly pants, huge congratulations :) So glad your family are being supportive of your decision :) Will the donor being having any contact? (sorry if that sounds blunt I rewrote it a million ways lol)


----------



## Sparklypants

That's ok hun :) He has said that he would like me to keep him up to date on the child with photos, birthdays etc and any serious illnesses and he has said that if the child chooses to seek him out once he is 18 that is also fine with him..

He is married with two children and both him and his wife have been through extensive counselling with the HFEA (I think that's who it is lol) to prepare them for what lies ahead with the donor children.

I was amazed at my family, especially my dad as he is such a traditionalist. I have always joked about sperm donors, so I guess that maybe one day they half expected me to turn around and say I was serious. My dad simply said that I am a grown woman and if it's what will make me happy then he will always be there for me :)

One thing that's good.. I have no-one to argue with over names and it will be supporting my family's football team lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol sparkly :)

I joked a lot about using a donor sperm, and at one stage looked into it but was very costly and to be honest I didnt know where to start, but I think I would have had my parents support. Its always good to have family on side :) 

I brought my son up on my own from pregnancy (he is 7 now) and it was so much fun and so rewarding being a single parent. As you say no arguements about anything, just little things, Christmas... no moans about how much things cost (we all know the men do this hehe) birthdays, you can celebrate your way days out etc etc Dont get me wrong, doing it with my dp this time would be just as great, but in a very different way (assuming thats how it holds out) but I have loved every minute of being a single parent with only me to make the decisions :) Will this be your first baby??


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome Sparkly! Don't worry though, you are not alone in the donor sperm department. I'm right up there with you, 8 weeks tomorrow on the first donation!


----------



## Sparklypants

new_to_ttc said:


> lol sparkly :)
> 
> I joked a lot about using a donor sperm, and at one stage looked into it but was very costly and to be honest I didnt know where to start, but I think I would have had my parents support. Its always good to have family on side :)
> 
> I brought my son up on my own from pregnancy (he is 7 now) and it was so much fun and so rewarding being a single parent. As you say no arguements about anything, just little things, Christmas... no moans about how much things cost (we all know the men do this hehe) birthdays, you can celebrate your way days out etc etc Dont get me wrong, doing it with my dp this time would be just as great, but in a very different way (assuming thats how it holds out) but I have loved every minute of being a single parent with only me to make the decisions :) Will this be your first baby??

Ahh bless you hun, you have painted the exact picture that I want out life to be :)

x x


----------



## Sparklypants

BrandiCanucks said:


> Welcome Sparkly! Don't worry though, you are not alone in the donor sperm department. I'm right up there with you, 8 weeks tomorrow on the first donation!

Eeeek! I think you and I must have been very lucky on the first donation! How are you doing? x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I wanted the morning sickness to come, but be careful what you wish for. I'm on diclectin for hyperemesis, and my hcg levels have been extremely high, and I'm having symptoms that I had with both my kids (boy and girl) that I didn't have with the other, so symptoms I had with my daughter, but not my son, and symptoms I had with my son but not my daughter. Other than that, I'm feeling great and I'm very excited to hold this little one in my arms come May. I have my first ultrasound on Thursday.

How about you?


----------



## Sparklypants

BrandiCanucks said:


> Well, I wanted the morning sickness to come, but be careful what you wish for. I'm on diclectin for hyperemesis, and my hcg levels have been extremely high, and I'm having symptoms that I had with both my kids (boy and girl) that I didn't have with the other, so symptoms I had with my daughter, but not my son, and symptoms I had with my son but not my daughter. Other than that, I'm feeling great and I'm very excited to hold this little one in my arms come May. I have my first ultrasound on Thursday.
> 
> How about you?

Oh love I am so sorry, how bloody awful :( I have been wishing for some form of sickness, just like you were... I won't do it now! lol

I am doing ok, still got the symptoms that I had since ovulation really, pelvic pains, sore boobs etc... 

x


----------



## new_to_ttc

nooo dont wish for the sickness lol.. *touch wood* Im over the worst of the sickness, struggling with the tiredness now lol


----------



## 24/7

Eeek, I second that, don't wish for symptoms!! 
Currently I have a mixture of low blood pressure and suagr levels and just standing up in a challenge, let alone doing anything else, and this is mixed in with MS and unimaginable tiredness, yep, I'm loving every minute of this!! :D xxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 said:


> Eeek, I second that, don't wish for symptoms!!
> Currently I have a mixture of low blood pressure and suagr levels and just standing up in a challenge, let alone doing anything else, and this is mixed in with MS and unimaginable tiredness, yep, I'm loving every minute of this!! :D xxxxx

All worth it in the end though :)


----------



## 24/7

new_to_ttc said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> Eeek, I second that, don't wish for symptoms!!
> Currently I have a mixture of low blood pressure and suagr levels and just standing up in a challenge, let alone doing anything else, and this is mixed in with MS and unimaginable tiredness, yep, I'm loving every minute of this!! :D xxxxx
> 
> All worth it in the end though :)Click to expand...

I'm very much hoping horrible pregnancy means good baby that loves sleeping through the night and shopping trips with mummy and nanny, but well, I doubt that will happen!! :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

I'm so incredibly tired even though I'm getting tons of sleep. I just woke up an hour ago and I'm already ready for a nap :dohh: I don't know how I'm going to have the energy to do anything today since coffee is a no-no. Oh how I miss coffee....

Brandi- hope the fundraiser goes well!!

new to ttc- I'm sorry your partner is acting like he has cold feet. :hugs: Hope everything works out.

Congrats to all the new May mamas!


----------



## meow951

new to ttc- Sorry your man is being a div! If i've got this right this is his first child with you? Perhaps he's just freaking out.

Congratulations new ladies, added you all!

I'm so excited, i'm 20 tomorrow!!!


----------



## luckyme225

How exciting meow!! Happy early birthday!!!! Do you halve any plans?


----------



## Soph22

I became an aunt for the first time this weekend! It was very exciting. I got to hold my nephew when he was only 2 hours old. Really made it real what I'm going through all the sickness for! Loved seeing DH hold the baby too! He was nervous but soooo cute! 

SIL had a fairly easy delivery and was very happy and relaxed. If she can do it, I guess I can too. 

Congrats to all new May moms to be!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Wow, so many new ladies. Congrats to all!!

I've got a few girl names picked out: Chloe, Sophia, and Isabella. And, one Boy name picked out so far: Roman. Can you tell which sex I'm rooting for? LOL, we're going to start looking up some more names for both sexes soon.


----------



## Sparklypants

Aww they are lovely names!

For a girl my current favourite is Rose, but I do love Eleanor, Olivia, Imogen and Evelyn. For a boy I like Edward, William, Joseph, but at the moment think it's going to be Max... so... Max William or Rose Eleanor x


----------



## lisaf

mommyandbump - pregnancy not confirmed by doctor yet, but, lol... I think all those tests in your avatar confirm it pretty well!! ;)

sparklypants - welcome! :)

24/7 - I keep hoping the same thing. Of course its never 'easy' but I know my friend who had the beautiful easy pregnancy and the INSANELY quick delivery is now having a lot of trouble breastfeeding. The other friend who had an average pregnancy with a bad last month, and an average, but long birth probably THINKS she's having a rough time but I think she has it pretty average/easy compared to some moms.


----------



## thetrigger

hey lovely ladies. how are we doing?


----------



## Sparklypants

My nipples are killing me and my legs are aching, but apart from that I am fine :thumbup: lol x


----------



## ticktock

hi everyone, hows everyone doing?

Ugh started getting travel sickness even though generally don't feel sick most of the time, not really loving that lol

Still got mega sore boobs but apart from that don't really have any other symptoms as such, oh apart from wind :haha: and tmi its trapped wind which is painful

congrats to all the new bfps too :flower:


----------



## lisaf

My boobs don't hurt much during the day and are almost pain-free at night, but when I wake up in the morning they're SUPER sore again.


----------



## new_to_ttc

My div (loved that ty meow lol) of a dp is being a complete div.. but lovely too. He has a daughter, same age as my son, and this would be our first together. He is older than me, so you'd expect more mature! ha!! Anyway, basically told me he doesn't know how he can do it, said he really believed the doctors when they said how minimal our chances were and he cant get his head round it happened! I was bit annoyed at him because if you are willing to try then you have to be prepared for the consequences, but I also told him he has to make a decision, and I will support what he decides. He asked me if the unspeakable was an option so I told him no way, I would go it alone if I had to. So he has left and well I dont expect him to come back in all honesty although he said he'd be in touch... looks like its me Joshua and babybean :) 

meow whats ur plans for your bday hunni xxxxx


----------



## Sparklypants

Oh love I am so sorry! And you can't even have a glass of vino!

I don't think div is a strong enough word to be honest !! x x


----------



## mummy3

new:hugs: Sounds like its come as a big shock to him! Perhaps he will come round, but remember you are strong enough to do this:hugs:

Welcome to all the new ladies:flower:

I have realised that I have been in pjs now for 5 days straight:wacko:


----------



## lisaf

ttc, sorry your OH is being like that... my boss told me how he and his wife wanted a 4th.. then when she got pregnant, they kind of panicked going 'what were we thinking?'
Maybe thats all it is for him right now?
Kind of stupid of him not to think there was a chance it would happen, but being shocked that it happened fast is understandable.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes I really do understand its a bit omg how fast!!! lol I feel it too, but its what I want more than anything in the world, and now ts becoming apparent he was just saying what he thought I wanted to hear! I dont know, Ive told him to take the time he needs and I wont hassle him, he knows where I am :) 

Very tired again arghhhh lol.... wish I could sleep all day and night lol


----------



## rwllgoodchild

By my own calculations from LMP im due May 5th - sooooooo excited xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations hunny :)

OMG I just had a chocolate muffin and it was sooooooo nice!!! I am not a chocolate person, they were Joshuas lol (I'll get told off in morning lol) but I just saw them and thought mmmmm yes want one! Baby seems to have enjoyed it, not left a nausous feeling hehe


----------



## teeny-j

hi everyone. congrats on your BFP's
i got my BFP on thursday, the online calculators make me due 25th may.
we've already got a little boy who just turned 1 on the 11th sep.
it was a real surprise that we managed to get pregnant at the first month of trying.
it took a few months to get cameron.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations teeny :)

Be sure to vote for the May mummies thread name (there is a poll in main forum or links through last few pages of here).. ps Mini Mayhems need's a boost ;)


----------



## meow951

new to ttc- Only a man would come out with something like that! Maybe once it sinks it he will realise he is a plonker, although i wouldn't let him have it easy for a while lol

No plans apart from a lie in as me and OH both have a day off. Might go and spend some birthday money. And in the evening me, OH, mum, dad, sister and nan are going to pizza hut lol It's the only thing i fancy at the minute and i don't want to go anywhere expensive in case it decides to make a re appearance or i can't eat it all :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

hehe meow!! You'll have a great time :) I love pizza hut... I love it at lunch time with the buffet menu hehe Awwwwwww hey meow this is milestone #1 can you believe its come round so fast? I cant believe we're 8 weeks already xxx


----------



## ttcfurrever

Sparklypants said:


> Aww they are lovely names!
> 
> For a girl my current favourite is Rose, but I do love Eleanor, Olivia, Imogen and Evelyn. For a boy I like Edward, William, Joseph, but at the moment think it's going to be Max... so... Max William or Rose Eleanor x

Beautiful names as well :thumbup:

Welcome Teeny and Goodchild.

New- I can't believe he was willing to try and didn't believe it would actually happen :wacko:. You seem to have a great head on your shoulders so I know whatever happens you, Joshua, and bean will be fine :hugs:

Right now I'm having sore boobs, backache and leg cramps. Oh, and I take a nap everyday between 3 and 5pm, yet I still can't stay up past 11pm.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww ttc..... the sleep thing is a nightmare!! I am sleeping passed the alarm clock, napping after lunch, napping after school run beofre dinner and still super tired by 8 or 9pm lol My mum said it will get easier though :)

And thanks for your comment, I do have my head screwed on, and I need to keep my stress levels down. Im so high risk of heamoraging I dont need extra pressure, so leave it with him. Cant force anything on him what will be will be I truely believe that :) What I do know is no matter what me Joshua and bean will be just perfect with or without dp :)


----------



## luckyme225

new to ttc- hopefully he will come around but if not you've done it alone once before and I'm sure you will be a wonderful mom to this LO like you are to Joshua.


So I just took a 2 hour nap and I'm still about ready to fall back asleep. I can barely keep my eyes open. Wondering how much longer this is going to last.


----------



## Sparklypants

I don't seem to be particuarly tired really... when does that kick in?? x


----------



## luckyme225

Mine started getting really bad around 4 weeks 3 days. Everyone is different though and maybe you'll get lucky and wont get to crazy tired. I barely have the energy to do anything other than sleep. Good thing my son is napping lots today. Oh and cute avatar pic sparklypants.


----------



## sequeena

Hi everyone :flower: All going well I'll be due around May 31st x


----------



## Sparklypants

Thanks sweets :)

I am prone to fatigue/tiredness anyway so was expecting to suddenly feel much worse, but I haven't!

Really hope you start to pick up soon :) x


----------



## lisaf

Wow... is that our first May 31st?! That means June group will be here any day! I don't understand how this is possible.

i'm tired, but there are other reasons for that besides just the pregnancy... and my whole medication thing ... blah blah...
So tired want a nap right now..


----------



## cheree89

Hi Ladies -

I've been stalking first trimester for over a week now (got my BFP at 8 DPO!). By my calculations I am due May 24th. I had an early MC last month, so I am hopeful this one sticks. I definitely have stronger symptoms this time and feel like everything is going to be ok. I have a MW appointment on the 30th - can't wait! :happydance:

Happy and Healthy 9 mos to everyone!


----------



## Rmar

Woohoo! Holding out for a June thread to just stare at.

OH and I have the morning off so we spent the morning in bed covering our heads with the blankets and OH started wondering what it would be like to be a baby inside my womb. I had to remind him that our baby is only just starting to form their eyes so they wont be able to see anything but that didn't matter much to him, lol.

I really, really need to stop procrastinating and just call up my doctor and make an appointment. I really hate talking on phones.


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks sparklypants! I was borderline anemic with my last pregnancy some I;m wondering if that has something to do with it being seriously bad.

Lisa- If with you, I plan on going to bed super early but could totally take my second nap of the day, uuhhh.

Welcome Cheree sorry about your loss last month. Lot's of sticky vibes.

Rmar- I don't know how you've been able to wait so long, I was on the phone the day I found out haha. Though my appointment isn't until 11 weeks 5 days.


----------



## luckyme225

Oh and my new due date is Monday, May 23rd!! I got my LMP date wrong. Pushes me up two days, woop.


----------



## lisaf

Neighbors blasting music is keeping me awake.... no nap for me :(


----------



## luckyme225

bad neighbors!!! hopefully you get a good-nights rest tonight. No second nap for me as I'm cooking dinner for the family. If only we could always get take out, sigh.


----------



## xshell79

can i join u ladies i got my bfp yesterday and my edd is 31st may xxx


----------



## ttcfurrever

OMG, 31May due dates!!! We're just about done ladies!

Can't believe the month filled up so quick (well it seemed quick to me). 
Lisa- I hope you got your nap.
Lucky- are you taking extra iron or B vitamins? That should help with the anemia.
Rmar- I literally LOL'd when I read that your OH was imagining being a baby in the womb:haha:. That's so cute.
New- no problem hon. I can tell a strong woman from miles away :thumbup:

Welcome to Xshell, Sequeena, Lucky, and Sheree!!! Congratulations ladies.

*****TMI WARNING******

OK so last night I had a dream with a happy ending if you know what I mean :blush:. It's not the first time, I've had those kinds of dreams for years and years. However, last night after the "O" I started cramping, like AF cramps. Nothing really bad (and only lasted about a minute) but I just wanted to know is anyone else having cramping after "O"??


----------



## meow951

I had those dreams loads in my last pregnancy lol I haven't had any cramping after o's this time but i did last time. It's perfectly normal and as long as there's no bleeding then enjoy :haha:

Congrats new ladies! Can't believe we've got end of the month due dates already. I've added you all to list x


----------



## meow951

I'm addicted to crisps!!

I can't stop eating them, they are so nice. Usually i don't eat much crisps but i'm loving mini cheddars, wheat cruchies and hula hoops at the minute. 

I just ate a packet for breakfast and i now i want another one :haha:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Meow- I have no idea what those are but you make them sound yummy!

Speaking of yummy, what's for dinner ladies? Tonight I'm grilling chicken shish kabobs and we'll have some green salad with that.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good morning ladies :) Its 10.20am, been up since 7.30am and I am soooooooooooo ready to nap again lol All Ive done is a few jobs round the house pmsl Had a call from work they want a statement off me about something, so good enough excuse to me to sit at the laptop with some daytime TV, the ironing will wait!! lol

Can not believe we are getting May 31st dates, I feel like Ive been on a time standstill, yet its clearly moving lol Its going to be so weird seeing the due in June thread start lol Huge congratulatons to the new May mummies that have joned us :)

My sleepiness kicked in at worst about a week ago I think, maybe 2 weeks, I dont really remember lol My mum said it'll ease up after the 12 week mark though :) 

Meow enjoy your crisps hehe I quite like monster munch atm rofl


----------



## sequeena

I should have been a June mummy. It's only because I OV'd 3 days early that I'm here :haha:

No idea what's for dinner tonight either x


----------



## Crissie

ttcfurrever said:


> Meow- I have no idea what those are but you make them sound yummy!
> 
> Speaking of yummy, what's for dinner ladies? Tonight I'm grilling chicken shish kabobs and we'll have some green salad with that.

mmmm, shepherds pie which I made last night for tonight with loads of white pepper and tomato sauce. And maybe a green salad on the side.... I can't wait! :haha:

:help: I can't stop eating...


----------



## ticktock

hahahaha Chrissie, every post I see from you is about food, its made me laugh :haha:

When did u start feeling so hungry? I haven't really had any aversions or anything yet maybe just a teensy bit more hungry


----------



## Crissie

:rofl::shy:! Just this last week.... :wacko: I'm going to have a snack now otherwise I WILL starve to death..


----------



## Sparklypants

I haven't stated feeling more hungry yet thank goodness lol :winkwink: but know it will happen! 

I am going to try and be good... get healthy snacks in etc, maybe some low fat hummous and celery, carrots etc. 

Well... that's what I am telling myself anyhoo lol

I have a feeling when I go for my dating scan they will push me back a week? I have a normal 28 day cycle, but due to the excitement of TTC for the first time I didn't ov till cd21! So in theory I am 14 dpo today, but of course according to my LMP (17/08) I am 5 wks pregnant. I might be pushed into the June Mummy section!!! :cry:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Sparkly- a lot of women get pushed back on the first and then forward later on so you can stay here with us!

Chrissy- sounds delish.


----------



## Sparklypants

Oh I didn't know that! I shall stay here then :) x


----------



## bubblicous

afternoon ladies

how are we all ive been rather sickie especially in the afternoon and im very tired so were all good here

i have another scan on wednesday i cant wait but im also really scared as im so worried something is wrong 

trying to keep a pma though


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sparkly... the healthy snacks just wont cut it lol.... No matter how good your intentions are I doubt your baby will be satsified with humous and celery ;) My is quite adverse to chocolate, although I did enjoy that muffin last night, atm I seem to be needing savory foods, crisps, bread etc etc I LOVE ice cream, and I mean it was THE biggest dieting problem I face over every other food type... yet I just cant get a taste for it. SOme eveninsg I sit here and think oh ice cream not had that in ages, then look at it in the freezer and nope... just dont fancy it :( Im a bit gutted, I miss it rofl 

DP has been sending me texts today, gearing up for the big I cant do it, I know he is. The latest one read how will you cope? Will your parents come over more often as they are so far away.. I just feel like he is putting everything in place ready. Oh well!! I cried too many tears over men in the past and I sure as hell aint crying no more :) Everything happens for a reason, I dont know what the reason is but I trust in fate and destiny :)

Right I managed to go 5 hours with no food and little nausea woohoo so going to get me some lunch :) As for dinner.. it shall be chicken probably with beans and Joshua's choice of potatoes lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So our tournament went well. We raised close to $4000 for two charities, but it left me exhausted. At least the $45 meal I paid for stayed down, lol.

Welcome to the new mommies!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow Brandi thats an amazing amount of money for the charities.. well done hunni!!!!

And great news your lush meal stayed down hehe


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh my god, I'm such a sap. I'm watching baby shows right now and a mom gave birth to twins, and I can't stop bawling. Darn these hormones!!

I think my nausea *might* be starting to go away *knockonwood*. I find I'm able to keep more and more down and haven't been needing my diclectin as often, but the exhuastion is really starting to kick in now. I'm finding I can barely hold my eyes open for the better part of the day and I just don't have the energy to do anything. I got 11 hours of sleep last night, with the exception of the one hour I was awake during because I had to pee, and I found I couldn't even open my eyes when my kids woke up. I just turned on the TV for them in my bedroom, rolled over and closed my eyes.

On another note, the baby is a raspberry today!! Only 4 weeks left until the second trimester!! Wow, can't believe how fast this is going! It's already been 5 weeks since my BFP!

Oh, and I must be crazy, but I swear I feel movement sometimes. I don't feel kicks, but I feel shifts. I'll suddenly and progressively feel like the right side of my uterus just gets bigger and feels more pressure, then, after a few minutes, it'll go back to normal. I started feeling this at 14 weeks with my daughter, and 11 weeks with my son, but 8 weeks just seems too early. I know for sure it is not gas, though. I must be crazy.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brandi I felt that too... my right side goes really quite hard and swells too.... I thought it was just wind :blush: lol I get it more in the evening though. Ive also flet alot of flutterbly movements, but again I put all this down to wind and expansion. I didnt feel anything with Joshua until about 22 weeks (but as I said a million times lol.. I was 18 or so weeks when I found out with him so it didnt play on my mind lol)


----------



## sequeena

Sparklypants said:


> I haven't stated feeling more hungry yet thank goodness lol :winkwink: but know it will happen!
> 
> I am going to try and be good... get healthy snacks in etc, maybe some low fat hummous and celery, carrots etc.
> 
> Well... that's what I am telling myself anyhoo lol
> 
> I have a feeling when I go for my dating scan they will push me back a week? I have a normal 28 day cycle, but due to the excitement of TTC for the first time I didn't ov till cd21! So in theory I am 14 dpo today, but of course according to my LMP (17/08) I am 5 wks pregnant. I might be pushed into the June Mummy section!!! :cry:

It's ok hun I might go to June mummies too :hugs:

My knickers were soaked when I went to the toilet earlier. What in the world!!!


----------



## Sparklypants

LOL oh deary me... being pregnant is so classy isn't it :blush: :haha:

x


----------



## sequeena

Sparklypants said:


> LOL oh deary me... being pregnant is so classy isn't it :blush: :haha:
> 
> x

I thought I'd peed myself :haha: Think it's time I stocked up on incontinence pads LOL


----------



## Sparklypants

Oh god, don't get me started... just the mention of Tena Lady and I get the giggles!!


----------



## sequeena

I was tempted to buy some today and wandered straight over to the tampon section... erm no! For once in my life :haha:


----------



## xshell79

hi sequeena ive updated my sig i noticed u had... how u feeling hun?


----------



## Sparklypants

sequeena said:


> I was tempted to buy some today and wandered straight over to the tampon section... erm no! For once in my life :haha:

I've not done that yet .... time will tell :haha:


----------



## xshell79

my 12 year old started her periods months ago so i will still be buying them but least not for me ...i work in a supermarket and when they do eventualy no im preg then will think im mad buying them lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I only pee myself when I sneeze. At least I have a valid excuse, lol.


----------



## luckyme225

ttcfurrever- Wonder if it's some crazy pregnancy thing. I've never had an "O" dream until two nights ago, must be all the hormones. I also had some cramping after.

new to ttc- wish your DP would tell you his plans already a quit beating around the bush :hugs: 

Brandi- glad the tournament for charity went well. :thumbup: 


For the past two days I've been getting cramps around my right ovary. Well more of a dull ache but totally freaking me out. The only thing keeping me from running to the ER is the fact that I had it with my son. Still totally freaked out and scared though.


----------



## 24/7

I'm having that too, my scan showed a cyst on my rught ovary, which will keep hurting until it bursts at some point during the pregnancy. xx


----------



## sequeena

xshell79 said:


> hi sequeena ive updated my sig i noticed u had... how u feeling hun?

I'm feeling fine hun how are you?


----------



## xshell79

not to bad still have light cramps the come and go and noticed im go loo more often..and my nipples keep getting sensitive but all gd i guess.... work tomo great :-(


----------



## sequeena

xshell79 said:


> not to bad still have light cramps the come and go and noticed im go loo more often..and my nipples keep getting sensitive but all gd i guess.... work tomo great :-(

You'll be fine hun :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

24/7 that's what it was with my first pregnancy, and it went away on it's own before my 20 weeks ultrasound. I normally have cysts so it wouldn't be anything new. Sometimes I wish I could see what is going on inside my body, uh!


----------



## lisaf

it could just be the corpus luteum cyst which will go away once the placenta takes over the progesterone, right?


----------



## 24/7

lisaf said:


> it could just be the corpus luteum cyst which will go away once the placenta takes over the progesterone, right?

Thats what they think mine is, but apparently it is a good thing that its there. :shrug:
Dinner time here, and as per I feel yucky!! Have lost over half a stone now, so down to just above 7, and just can't eat. :( xx


----------



## lisaf

yup, the corpus luteum is the leftover follicle that released the egg and is what makes the progesterone during your 2ww that keeps your period away until there is a chance for pregnancy.... once pregnant, your body signals the corpus luteum to keep making progesterone until the placenta takes over.
If your progetserone falls too low, you can actually start to shed the lining and miscarry a perfectly healthy pregnancy.
So... you WANT a nice healthy corpus luteum cyst during the first tri!! :)

I'm on progesterone suppositories becuase my progesterone was low on my TTC cyles (all except the last one with my BFP) but its better safe than sorry in my case to have the suppositories.

(please excuse the mini-lecture :haha:)


----------



## 24/7

Thank you Lisa, my doc just muttered something about how it was good and that was that, so nice to here a simple version!! :D xx


----------



## luckyme225

Hope you feel better soon 24/7. Not being able to eat is no fun! I'm not super nauseous yet but there is a lot of food I suddenly can't stomach.


----------



## sequeena

Feeling worried tonight (trying not to be though). Got lots of painful cramping :( Hoping it will pass soon enough...


----------



## stardust22

Please can I be added for 27th May.

18dpo and got my BFP today after resisting testing for over a week just to be SURE I was late and that AF didnt come. 

So in shock
x


----------



## ticktock

sequeena said:


> Feeling worried tonight (trying not to be though). Got lots of painful cramping :( Hoping it will pass soon enough...

i had lots of cramping around the time my period was due, so much infact I was sure af was coming and didn't bother testing, even took painkillers so hopefully yours will just pass too x


----------



## charlotteb24

seequena - congrats on BFP! was stalking your journal last week :D fab news! I had a lot of cramping last week or it may have been the week before when my period was due and its all passed now and my test lines are getting stronger etc. I think its pretty normal as i had it when i was preg with my son too! xxx


----------



## mummy3

:wave: hello new mummies!

Brandi and new so glad your sickness is easing a bit, mine still bad, taking 2 different pills now and still bringing everything up, kinda loathed to go to the ER though as I'm the childcare for the 2 at home:dohh:

24/7 I'm with you on the weight worry, I'm down to around 8 stone now, at 5 foot 10 its scary. You have cealiac right? That must make it extra hard:hugs: I have a hyperthyroid, which is what they are putting my hyperemesis down to.

New, any more news on your partner? I really hope its just a case of cold feet:hugs:


----------



## misznessa

wow a May thread already...CONGRATS to all u ladiies!!


----------



## lisaf

Hehe mis... June will be up any day now! ;)


----------



## cheree89

ticktock said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Feeling worried tonight (trying not to be though). Got lots of painful cramping :( Hoping it will pass soon enough...
> 
> i had lots of cramping around the time my period was due, so much infact I was sure af was coming and didn't bother testing, even took painkillers so hopefully yours will just pass too xClick to expand...


I had some painful cramping last night too. Although I think I was just dehydrated. I drank a ton of water and it went away - of course, I was up half the night peeing however. :winkwink:


Today my breasts are on FIRE and soooo sore. This is my first day that I can feel the soreness without having to move. I am happy - it is good to have at least one strong symptom that all is well!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

hey girls: 

I know you guys don't have a name, but if you'd like. I made you guys a banner :) 

feel free to use it or not. 


https://i.imgur.com/o2oNF.gif


----------



## lisaf

nooo!! Mini Mayhems!! :rofl: (I think we're going to lose guys)


----------



## Sparklypants

CaseyBaby718 said:


> hey girls:
> 
> I know you guys don't have a name, but if you'd like. I made you guys a banner :)
> 
> feel free to use it or not.
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/o2oNF.gif


Oooh that's purdy!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

lisaf said:


> nooo!! Mini Mayhems!! :rofl: (I think we're going to lose guys)


I know i know, you don't like the name, but here's another. 

I think it's sooo cute!! :happydance: 



https://i.imgur.com/Sj1FE.jpg


let me know if you guys want me to stop. :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

First attempt, lol...
https://i.imgur.com/8S9zH.jpg


----------



## CaseyBaby718

lisaf said:


> First attempt, lol...
> https://i.imgur.com/8S9zH.jpg

haha CUTE!!!


----------



## lisaf

I had to throw something out there to sway the voting our way :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

LOVE the Mini Mayhems one!!


----------



## luckyme225

I'm loving the banners ladies. The look on the mini mayhems baby is pricless :rofl:

ps- uh oh here comes nausea... yuck.


----------



## twinmummy06

hey guys can i join in! my estimated due date is about the 15th, will have a definate date from my ultrasound in 6 days - im not counting i swear! :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Thank you so much guys, the cramping has gone this morning and af is officially due today. I still have a lot of cm so think she's going to stay away :happydance: boobs are sore as hell too!

Woke up with a banging headache and a sore throat (only on one side though) :(


----------



## 24/7

mummy3 said:


> 24/7 I'm with you on the weight worry, I'm down to around 8 stone now, at 5 foot 10 its scary. You have cealiac right? That must make it extra hard:hugs: I have a hyperthyroid, which is what they are putting my hyperemesis down to.

It really is scary though, I look so ill, from being so underweight at the minute, and at times struggle to hold myself up properly, managed a normal siza dinner last night and instantly I could see a difference in the wobbles and my weight, it's just so hard to eat when you feel so yucky, but try we must. :wacko: The coeliac is making it so hard, as there is so little to eat, which usually I'm ok with, but when I feel poorly, I just want dry gluteny food. :blush: I hope your hyperemesis eases soon. :hugs: xxx


----------



## ttcfurrever

Whew so much to read! Welcome to the new May mommies! 

I slept 11 hours last night and I'm still yawning:wacko:.

Lucky- I think it does have to do with the hormones (although, I had those dreams before). The cramping scared the heck out of me though, DH and I are holding off on :sex: until we see the heartbeat.

Brandi- I have a little stress incontinence when I have a big sneeze :blush:. I've also noticed when I sneeze it hurts now.

Sequeena and Cheree - I cramped a lot all of week four (af type cramps) and still have mild cramping now and then.

Caseybaby- Thanks for the banners.

Mummy and 24/7 I really hope you ladies feel better soon.

New- any news on DP?

Lisa- I love that Banner!!!! (I may have to adopt it even if mayhems don't win:winkwink:)

Sparkly- your avatar never fails to make me smile.


----------



## Crissie

lisaf said:


> First attempt, lol...
> https://i.imgur.com/8S9zH.jpg

This is fantastic! Lets be different - I vote Mini Mayhems! Thanks Lisaf! :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Mini mayhem is awesome!!!

I was going to say May Munchkins :blush:


----------



## meow951

Last day to vote for May names.

Voting closes tonight at 9 pm.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/404384-please-vote-may-due-date-group-name-2.html


----------



## Sparklypants

Me no likey Mayhems :blush: I like the Blossoms... all sweet and lovely lol, May Munchkins would have been nice too! 

Well I had hardly any sleep last night, just tossed and turned it was awful! Evertime I turned over I got horrible pains in my pelvis area - have read this is all due to tightening etc... it's really not nice.

I have actually ordered a maternity bra too, my boobs aren't small and they are so painful I really need a proper bra to keep them under control lol

Oh yes, is anyone else finding that they are constipated already and they're going to the loo a few times a day? :blush:

Tccfurrever - I do try ;) 

24/7 - I really hope you start to feel a bit better soon. At one point my gastro specialist thought I was Coeliac and I was dreading it! So know a little about how you feel. Luckily I wasn't, just good ole IBS!

Seq - I was terrible yesterday as my period was officially due. The witch didn't show though and today I did a cheap HPT and the line was stronger than ever :D

Welcome twinmummy!! Can't tell at all how excited you are :haha:

Luckyme - get yourself some fresh ginger and make some tea! :hugs:


----------



## ticktock

I've been so bunged up Sparklypants, then the next day its the opposite but do have pretty bad ibs which is already playing up so I'm not too surprised!
I've had some weird old pelvic sensations too, they come and go but do feel weird!
I did my last IC today, was very strong line, as strong as control line so might stop testing now hehe

Its my last day off before back to work tomoro so am making the most of it!


----------



## Rmar

I just slept for 5 hours...during the day time after a night of 9 hours sleep. Whoa, I am so tired all day long.

sparklypants- I'm the opposite of constipated. Blegh. My tummy is all jumbly!


----------



## Sparklypants

Well I never get the runs unless I am very ill indeed!

I have IBS C so am prone to constipation anyway, but this is like rabbit droppings! What is all that about! I am eating healthily, drinking lots... :wacko:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Sparkly- I was just thinking yesterday there is no way I can be having constipation this early. I'm usually so regular but I've been having issues, and lots of gas too. My poor DH jumped ship from the sofa last night while we were watching a movie. He left me and went to the love-seat, LOL. 

Here are my contributions so far: (I'm off work today, don't judge me):haha:

https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e129/lorishasantiago/ps/MyBannerMaker_Banner-1.jpg

https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e129/lorishasantiago/ps/MyBannerMaker_Banner-3.jpg

https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e129/lorishasantiago/ps/MyBannerMaker_Banner-1-2.gif

https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e129/lorishasantiago/ps/MyBannerMaker_Banner-1-1.jpg

https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e129/lorishasantiago/ps/MyBannerMaker_Banner-2.jpg


----------



## Sparklypants

TCC I LOVE the sparkly May Blossom banner!!! That is gorgeous :)

Oh I haven't started with the gas yet.... sounds like you had a nice evening though :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I must say ttc your may blossoms look gorgeous.. but I do support mini mayhems till the very end lol and the mini mayhems banners are super cute!!!! lol Unbeleveable so much vocal support for mini mayhems and we still behind rofpmsl

As for DP... text message read... 'Im sorry for being a b*st*rd and doing it this way, but I cant do it I cant go through it, its not what I want'. My friends and my mum says he'll come round and once the panic wears off it'll all be ok, but I dont believe that I need accept I have to do this on my own. Shame he didnt fully think through what we were doing, my god we talked about it sooooooooooo much, but on hind sight a lot of talk was about how bad our chances were and how long it might take and how emotional the ride would be and if we'd cope... we didnt talk much about when it would actually happen! Never mind, such is life it all happens for a reason :)

Right you lot have chatted sooooooo much in the 12 hours I been off line rofl so off to read properly... and hope everyone is ok. Noticed some people with cramping, its all normal hunnies, rest and listen to your body. Welcome to the new May mummies xxxx

PS I think the Mini mayhems... B&W 'it wasnt me' expression is the best hehehehe sooooooo cute!! I too like the sparkly May blossom one :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Thanks Sparkly! I am STILL pulling for the Mayhems!

New- I can't believe....text message?! I now officially hate cell phones. Well, you know we are all here for you, whichever way things go. 

I'm off for a nap guys. I've got a headache, queasy stomach, and heartburn. Hopefully when I wake up all will be cured.


----------



## ticktock

i love the mini mayhems with the red hat, also the sparkly blossoms. Kinda wished I'd voted for mini mayhems now......


well got up at half 9 but fancy a nap now so off to bed I go!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You can change your vote!! lol

Morning ladies! Think I've figured out why I'm so tired when I wake in the morning, especially after 10-11 hours of sleep each night...It's the number of times s, I was getting up to pee every 20 miday in class, I was getting up to pee every 20 minuy in class, I was getting up to pee every 20 minutes over 6 hours and didn't even have a bottle of water, or any liquid, for that matter, to drink! So now I know my sudden exhaustion is related to how many times I have to pee at night. Not looking forward to being a watermelon in that sense, lol.

Two days left until I get to see Speck. It's not coming fast enough either. I don't know why, but I'm tempted to POAS again this morning, lol.

How are all my lovely MAYHEM Mommies today?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, for those ladies dealing with breast pain, I seriously suggest investing in a nursing bra at this point. I know it seems early, but I had horrible breast pain in my first pregnancy and the only thing that eased the pain was wearing nursing bras/ They're so comfortable that I still wore them long after my daughter stopped breastfeeding, and my son too, and I doubt I'll ever stop wearing them. Warner's from Wal-Mart were the most comfortable for me, but you might have to do a little searching for what's most comofrtable for you. I won't take the pain away completely, but it'll ease the pressure and pain, and you can open the front to relax them a little and still have the support of a regular bra.

new - Sorry to hear about your OH being such a d*ck. It seems scary now, but you can do it. You do what you need to for your child and if he doesn't come around, step up and take responsibility for his child, then in all honesty, it's best he's gone now. It just means your child feels love and happiness from those who love him/her rather than resentment and rejection from those who are clearly not mature enough to realize the blessing and gift they are missing out on.


----------



## cheree89

new_to_ttc - I am so sorry that you are having a hard time. However, you seem to have such a great and positive outlook that I am sure everything for you will work out for the best!

ttcfurrever - I love the non-sparkly may blossoms with the pink peonies - so cute!

Which reminds me ladies - I'm with Sparkly - I so much prefer May blossoms. <<runs and hides>> I don't really want to label my baby as a trouble maker before it has the chance to be a sweet and innocent little blossom - YKWIM? Ha Ha!

The days are dragging by - just want my appointment on the 30th to get here already!

Is anyone else finding the First Trimester board to be a bit too much for them? It is stressful over there!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Up from my nap!

Cheree- 1st tri is very scary. I go over there sometimes but try to stay away from the sad posts.

Brandi- I just may have to look into the nursing bras. My breasts hurt and seem to be in the way all the time.

Ticktock- I know what you mean about the naps:sleep:


----------



## sequeena

I mostly hate the first tri posts. I'm worried enough about my cramping and all I'm seeing is more cramping threads. It's very scary! :(

I am still cramping now and again. It's not really painful but enough to make me say 'owwie'. I still feel like I've wet myself :lol:


----------



## 24/7

I'm still having the cramping now, GP yesterday said its normal, my tummy is growing though now, and already is uncomfortable!! :o xx


----------



## mummy3

new:hugs: I can't believe he did that via text!!:nope:

My boobs are killing too, I'm still breastfeeding, and omg the pain, its like having your nipples sand papered! 

I think I'm gonna admit defeat today and go to the ER, need better pills!

Brandi, good luck with your scan:happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh my goodness, I finally just reread my original post, and WOW! My computer must be hormonal too. What I meant to say what that I've been getting up every 20 minutes to pee, and therefore, am not actually getting 10-11 hours of sleep every night. Wonder if there's a such thing as a pregnancy test for computers because mine was acting up this morning.

I asked my son this morning if he wanted a baby brother or a baby sister, and he pulled up my shirt, kissed my belly, looked me straight in the eye and said "Sisser"


----------



## luckyme225

Tccfurrever- I know, I've been trying to stay away from sex for that purpose and it happens anyways... wtf lol. LOVE the banner btw.

new to ttc- sorry your partner said he couldn't do it over text, seems like you'll be better off without his negativity anyways. :hugs:


I didn't get any sleep last night, I had mid back pain and was in agony most the night. Eventually I just came downstairs even though I was tired because I couldn't stand laying in bed. Feels a bit better now so I will have to catch a nap later.


----------



## lisaf

whew, lots to catch up on... I think its fine if you pro-blossom girls want to speak up... its felt so weird that all the mayhems were talking yet blossoms were winning.
I like mayhems, not because my kid is going to be a terror.. but because my whole life will be turned upside down etc... Thats how I viewed it.
I worry if I have a boy, what he'd think about being a 'blossom' ;)

I don't think us mayhems have a chance though, lol :( *sniff sniff :cry:

newtottc - I can't imagine what you must be feeling, you seem to be handling it SO well though :hugs: I don't think you should count on him coming around, and heck, even if he does it might be hard to accept him back, or at least it would be hard for me.

ARGH, spacing out on what everyone else is talking about. :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

We could always compromise and call ourselves the Blossoming Mayhems...


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I kind of like the Munchkins too :dohh: too late for that! ;)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

UGH! I am sooo not in the mood for school today. I should just skip.

I'd never do that, but I really feel like it. I'm in desperate need of a nap, yet have to sit in class for the next 6 hours. Yay me! I can't wait until second tri...only 4 weeks away.


----------



## new_to_ttc

This nap thing is really difficult... Ive not managed to get one today and I am so tired my temper is short, poor Joshua got a row for using his walkie talkies :cry: Normally it wouldnt phase me but he puts them together so they squeal and wow I am too tired to deal with that... I apologised now but I feel so bad :( He has just had swimming lesson, and in 30 minutes he'll have karate lesson and I just dont know how Im going to stay awake long enough. Then tomorrow I have a full 8am till 5pm training day... wow how much nmore boring can that get, no chance of a nap there :( Same Thursday! Arghhhhhh I want to feel awake lolol I just keep trying to tell myself it'll all be worth it in the end, thats what have to focus on :)

Ty for your kind words re: DP... Ive heard nothing more from him, I guess it was cowardly in a text, but probably easier for us both in the long run. Mum still recons he'll change his mind come back woth his tail between his legs lol 

Right need to splash some water on my face and wake up for this karate lesson, I'd give it a miss but I dont want Joshua to miss out on his things because mummy is sleepy... plus he has his grading at weekend and a competition on Friday so he could do with the final practice lol 

Hope everyone manages to wake up soon hehehe xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Can you nap in the car during Joshua's activities?


----------



## new_to_ttc

I couldnt with swimming as its so short (30 mins) but I am seriously thinking about doing that during karate lol... Im good friends with the instructor, and its held at a school, so Im sure he wont mind me borrowing the staff room comfy chairs for a nap rofpmsl


----------



## thetrigger

this is so me
always examining a situation to see how I can fit in a nap.
Ive never been so tired in my life.
21 and napping all day like my granny =]


----------



## Sparklypants

Sending you a hug newttc :hugs: for what it's worth I don't think it will change how great a Mum you're going to be to your two little ones x


----------



## ttcfurrever

I don't feel so bad now that I know I'm not the only one napping!

Brandi- I feel bad for you. I only wake up 3 times per night and I'm exhausted. It never fails...I go before I get into bed, I go around 1am, around 3:30am, then again around 5:30am.

Lisa- pg brain already?? LOL


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG!! I can't spell or type today to save my life. I need a nap. NOW!!!


----------



## sequeena

It seems we're all napping :haha:


----------



## Sparklypants

Except me! :(

I should be tired surely? :cry:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not me, I'm not allowed too, lol.


----------



## lisaf

ttcfurrever said:


> Lisa- pg brain already?? LOL

That and tired! Its hard to concentrate and remember stuff when you're sooo sleepy....:sleep:


----------



## xshell79

Ive been in bed for over an hour now feel sicky but still having cramps.

Did anyone else have light cramps at the start?


----------



## lisaf

TONs of light cramps shell!!! :hugs: Its quite normal!


----------



## sequeena

I'm cramping too right now. I actually think it's because we've stopped for the day and relaxing that it's time for everything to streeeetch down there.


----------



## xshell79

They come and go like achey groin area! With my dd I had sicky pregnancy all the way threw morning noon and night.

That's ok then I keep worrying abit going docs hopefully Thursday to talk bout metformin that I'm on! Plus get bloods dne .


----------



## meow951

I hope we don't have any punch up ladies over the final name! :)

We've got a date booked for the wedding, 21st January 2011. That's only 17 weeks away! I'm so excited :)


----------



## Sparklypants

meow951 said:


> I hope we don't have any punch up ladies over the final name! :)
> 
> We've got a date booked for the wedding, 21st January 2011. That's only 17 weeks away! I'm so excited :)


Aww congratulations! I bet you are going to look absolutely beautiful with your bump on your big day :cloud9:

Go Blossoms!! :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Meow!!

As for the name, my baby is still a Mini Mayhem. He/She refuses to conform.


----------



## luckyme225

I get crampy/achy on and off. I remember having bad cramps with my son too. Freaks me out but I have to remind myself everything was OK with him.

I am so hungry, even though the things I can eat without feeling ill are limited, all I want to do is eat. I feel like my stomach is always grumbling these days. I've also been forcing myself to walk an hour each day. Not sure how long that is going to last but figured I better do it as long as I can drag myself off the couch.

Congrats Meow on the wedding date!!


----------



## meow951

Looks like May blossoms is the winner!


----------



## lisaf

aw poopy! Lol... I can live with that though, lol.. no fights needed!


----------



## cheree89

meow951 said:


> I hope we don't have any punch up ladies over the final name! :)
> 
> We've got a date booked for the wedding, 21st January 2011. That's only 17 weeks away! I'm so excited :)

Congrats! What fun! 

I can't wait to add a May Blossoms banner to my signature! Sorry Mayhems :hugs:

Maybe since it was so divided we should all take on both names and have two banners. Perhaps someone more clever than me could even create a banner that switched back and forth (sort of a Dr. Jekyl Mr. Hyde thing).


----------



## lisaf

cheree89 said:


> meow951 said:
> 
> 
> I hope we don't have any punch up ladies over the final name! :)
> 
> We've got a date booked for the wedding, 21st January 2011. That's only 17 weeks away! I'm so excited :)
> 
> Congrats! What fun!
> 
> I can't wait to add a May Blossoms banner to my signature! Sorry Mayhems :hugs:
> 
> Maybe since it was so divided we should all take on both names and have two banners. Perhaps someone more clever than me could even create a banner that switched back and forth (sort of a Dr. Jekyl Mr. Hyde thing).Click to expand...

LOL that would be AWESOME... I have no clue how to do that, lol!

I notice April sweet peas went with a jpg they all put in their signatures. That could be an option too.


----------



## cheree89

Lisa -

The more I think about it, the more funny I think a switching banner would be. Someone must know how to do this. I am busy grading papers now, but if I have some time later I will try to look into it...


----------



## luckyme225

I can't wait to have our May signatures :happydance:


----------



## Deck

Awww, wish I had seen this thread earlier :(. I love the mini mayhem name :( oh well my baby won't conform either!! Lol! Hi and congrats to all the other May mommas :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Deck said:


> Awww, wish I had seen this thread earlier :(. I love the mini mayhem name :( oh well my baby won't conform either!! Lol! Hi and congrats to all the other May mommas :)

Congratulations and welcome! ...and YAY! Another non-conformist!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I still think compromising and combining the two into Blossoming Mayhems is a cute idea, but I understand what everyone means with the switching blinkie. I had one with my son...

Kinda like this, right?
 



Attached Files:







thinkinpink.gif
File size: 101.7 KB
Views: 51


----------



## luckyme225

I must be feeling nauseous right now because that blinkie made me dizzy. haha.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

hahaha, I'm sorry. I feel nauseous too. It's not the Blinkie. I've only managed to eat one slice of pizza and feel as if I'm about to vomit all over the place, but I'm still hungry. I'm debating on whether to continue or not.


----------



## Soph22

wow, there are so many of us now it's hard to keep up with all of the posts!
Like someone said before I'm afraid I'm too worn out and spacey to address everyone individually. Hope everyone is feeling well. 
And try not to worry about some light cramps, I think we've all had at least some. 

Anyone else having terrible skin? I feel like I'm 13 again!! Pregnancy glow, my a$s! More like pregnancy greasy shine! :growlmad: And I think my skin tone is permanently green underneath the shine. eecch!

Is it second trimester yet??!! :nope:

love the idea of the dual names, I'm sure all of our kids will be mayhem at times and sweet little blossoms at others.


----------



## twinmummy06

i hear you on the skin problems. since before i even got a positive test my skin has become horrible! i feel like ive just hit puberty all over again with the acne and oily skin! its clearing a little at the moment but its still not pleasant. my nausea also has kicked in full force as of yeterday, ive never felt this sick in any other pregnancy, i just hope it passes quickly.


----------



## cheree89

BrandiCanucks said:


> I still think compromising and combining the two into Blossoming Mayhems is a cute idea, but I understand what everyone means with the switching blinkie. I had one with my son...
> 
> Kinda like this, right?

Yes - just like that - It would be fun to have a cute little baby surrounded in flowers and then the same baby crying or looking mayhem-ish. Ha ha!


----------



## luckyme225

Yes!! My skin is horrible now. I had really good skin for awhile before getting pregnant and now I have zits everywhere. It makes me feel so gross on top of being bloated.


----------



## xlivix

Hey all... can i be added please... due date 14th may... thank you... hope you are all well and that your little beans are behaving :) xx


----------



## sequeena

I have like... a sick feeling at the back of my throat and in my stomach. I don't want to be sick but it's there :wacko:

Maybe I shouldn't have had crackers and butter for breakfast.

Still no af here :D Still feel like I've wet myself :haha:


----------



## Pandabear

My estimate due date right now is may 11 :) I'm so excited yet so nervous


----------



## ttcfurrever

Morning everyone! OK, now that we have a winner we have to make a date to have our banner picked, right? I'd really love to have one by Friday/Saturday. Anyone else have banners to contribute? I know with all these ladies we've got to have some creative divas lurking.

I'm still having crazy dreams every night. Last night I woke up 5 times to pee (no wonder I need a nap during the day). DH manages to sleep through all of it, LOL.

I almost forgot....Welcome to the new May mommies!


----------



## cheekybint

Looks like I might not be joining you all after all :(

A Frer this morning was BFN, going for blood tests this afternoon but I'm not hopeful


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry to hear that cheeky. I hope your bloodwork comes out with the results you are hoping for.

As for the skin, my face has been okay, but my chest has REALLY broken out badly. It looks horrible. And my hair! I'm losing it already!

Oh, and T minus 27.5 hours until I see Speck!


----------



## meow951

New ladies added! x


----------



## sequeena

cheekybint said:


> Looks like I might not be joining you all after all :(
> 
> A Frer this morning was BFN, going for blood tests this afternoon but I'm not hopeful

Hope it goes well hun :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats to the new ladies! :happydance:

cheeky- :hugs: hope the blood work show good news


ttcfurrever- I'm having crazy dreams too. I can also remember most of my dreams because I'm woken up in the middle of them to pee, which is 3-4 times a night. I've also noticed in increase in sex dreams haha.

I think we should set a date for our signatures too. Maybe pick by Sunday, that way people have the weekend to vote.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hello :)

Wow so much to catch up on! You'll be pleased to know I got my nap last night lol.. curlled up on a big comfy chair int he staff room and sleep for 1.5 hours hehe Then was very confused and disorientated when I woke up and knocked a glass of water over myself lol oops!!! 

Welcome to the new May mummies :) Cheekybint hope your bloods go ok FX'd for you!

Cramps I remember having some, all normal stretching and what not going on down there :) Also that really wet feeling, had that on and off too.. nice huh!!! Skin... Im hearing you... Ive never wore make up, never had spots always lovely skin and I seem to be breaking out in the biggest spots ever lol And my hair has been falling out for weeks, but I do recall having that with Joshua right up to having him lol

Hope everyone else is ok :) Ive been on a full day training course, by 3pm I was definitely too tired to take any more in lol Then I had an hours drive back from the training centre arghhhhhh lol... and Ive got it all again tomorrow, but least Joshua has no after school activities today lol


----------



## sequeena

Oh god guys I have oily/combo skin and get a load of breakouts already - I don't want spots on top of spots :( :haha:


----------



## mummy3

This thread is getting really busy now!

About spots, yeah my face is getting all yucky, its like being a teen!

Cheeky, I really hope its good news for you:hugs:

Meow,I got married at 7 months pregnant a few years ago and LOVED every minute of it:cloud9: Look forward to seeing pics of your pic day!

Brandi :shock: I saw your bump pic! Defo see if speck has a friend in there!

New:hugs: Glad you had a nap and sorry but:haha: at the water!

AFM, I did go ER yesterday, was really dehydrated, had ketones and some electrolyte problem, so got a nice drip and some IV sickness meds, also a new drug to try so fingers crossed!


----------



## sequeena

ughhh!! now I'm all sniffly and have a lot of phlegm. Bleh!!

mummy3 how are you feeling now?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh mummy hope you feeling well by now :) Hope thenew meds help too!!!

Meow... soooooooooooooooo sorry huge congratulations on setting the date hunni!! You'll have a truely amazing day :)

Brandi where is this bump photo??? I want to seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## lisaf

https://img545.imageshack.us/img545/3315/80256978873e566m3.jpg

and

https://img545.imageshack.us/img545/3087/8025762c9f2bc9cm3.jpg


----------



## mummy3

Thanks girls, I do feel a bit better, least the headache is gone! This is my 4th pregnancy, and this is by far the worst Ive felt, so defo the last baba for me, I think hubby is traumatised:dohh:

Lisa I love them! I think the first is best tho. Still grumpy that minimayhems lost!

The bump pic was in the 1st tri area, Anyone else gonna put one up? I thought I had a bump but its gone again now lol so will see in a little while!


----------



## lisaf

Slightly tweaked versions...

https://img210.imageshack.us/img210/3087/8025762c9f2bc9cm3.jpg

https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2787/8025844970f6a8am3.jpg


----------



## lisaf

I like the crazy baby face ones since it reminds me of the Mayhem one I made, lol!


----------



## MiniMiner

Due May 11th (tentatively). Looking forward (and a little nervous too) to my first prenatal appointment tomorrow!


----------



## 24/7

Mummy3, definately agree that this will be my last due to how I'm feeling, so first and last all in one!! X


----------



## new_to_ttc

They are lovely Lisa hehe 

Ive noooooooooooooooo bump just a fat belly rofl will be weeks and weeks before I have bump pictures lol


----------



## sequeena

Lovely lisa!! 


My contribution... might do another later...

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/mayblossoms.png?t=1285178643


----------



## lisaf

Nice squeena!

I definitely will not have bump pictures until much later... I have a pre-pregnancy bump that needs to be overtaken by my LO before I'd be willing to show pictures! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

new_to_ttc said:


> Oh mummy hope you feeling well by now :) Hope thenew meds help too!!!
> 
> Meow... soooooooooooooooo sorry huge congratulations on setting the date hunni!! You'll have a truely amazing day :)
> 
> Brandi where is this bump photo??? I want to seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol

This was just on Monday. It's the 8th post down.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/4-your-bumps-489.html


----------



## 24/7

I do bump every sunday in my journal. :D xx


----------



## sequeena

I can't do bump pics at the minute a) I look preggers anyway and I have tons of stretchmarks :( b) either my dog has ate the camera or I chucked it out accidentally!!! :cry:

Do you think I should make a journal now or after I get my blood test results back??


----------



## JJay

Awww gutted Mini Mayhems didn't win! Still, Lisa the first picture of May Blossoms in your post is lush :thumbup:

I've had my midwife's appointment, she moved my dates forward by a week but I think I'll leave my ticker as it is for now as I've booked a private scan for next Wednesday to check all is OK. That will be either 8+2 or 9+2. 

Judging by how sick I feel today all is fine!

Does anyone else feel MASSIVE? I seem to have swelled up like a big balloon this week.


----------



## JJay

Lovely bump Brandi :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

I'm massive anyway so I wouldn't know :haha:


----------



## JJay

Ha ha, I'm not small either - a UK 12-14 but all of a sudden I look 5 months pregnant! I wasn't going to tell people until after my scan but I think they will take one look at me and know!


----------



## lisaf

sequeena said:


> I'm massive anyway so I wouldn't know :haha:

:rofl: pmsl 
Ditto!!!

I think I could pass pregnancy bump/gain off as just me getting even fatter for quite a few months!!


----------



## sequeena

lisaf said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I'm massive anyway so I wouldn't know :haha:
> 
> :rofl: pmsl
> Ditto!!!
> 
> I think I could pass pregnancy bump/gain off as just me getting even fatter for quite a few months!!Click to expand...

I'm a UK 18 ... ok maybe 20 :blush: Oh god :( :haha:


----------



## lisaf

sequeena said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I'm massive anyway so I wouldn't know :haha:
> 
> :rofl: pmsl
> Ditto!!!
> 
> I think I could pass pregnancy bump/gain off as just me getting even fatter for quite a few months!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a UK 18 ... ok maybe 20 :blush: Oh god :( :haha:Click to expand...

I'm a US 24 :( :haha: Finding maternity clothes is going to be interesting to say the least... ok.. confession time.. I love stretchy knit gaucho shorts for lounging around the house in the summer... I bought a maternity pair from old navy or something figuring I'd get pregnant soon and should buy any clothing I can find... I've been wearing them all summer :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

lisaf said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I'm massive anyway so I wouldn't know :haha:
> 
> :rofl: pmsl
> Ditto!!!
> 
> I think I could pass pregnancy bump/gain off as just me getting even fatter for quite a few months!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a UK 18 ... ok maybe 20 :blush: Oh god :( :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a US 24 :( :haha: Finding maternity clothes is going to be interesting to say the least... ok.. confession time.. I love stretchy knit gaucho shorts for lounging around the house in the summer... I bought a maternity pair from old navy or something figuring I'd get pregnant soon and should buy any clothing I can find... I've been wearing them all summer :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: :haha: I especially bought bottoms that were bigger ready for pregnancy... I'm wearing them now!! :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'll just keep my mouth shut about my size.


----------



## JJay

This is me at 5-6 weeks and then again at 7-8. Two days later and I am twice the size again. I have just ordered some maternity clothes :wacko:

Sequeena, don't know if you've seen the thread but Mamas and Papas website have a fab sale on maternity clothes, there are some great bargains! I just paid £47 for around £125 of stuff! Sorry it's not much help to you guys in the US.
 



Attached Files:







7 Weeks.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0









5 Weeks.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sequeena

I will have a look thanks! :D


----------



## Sparklypants

I have actually managed to get some bargains on ebay! :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Girlies let me know which shops you use as I currently only trust the ebay top sellers and I'm sure I'm missing out!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Meow- congratulations! Sorry I missed your post :hugs:

loving the banners ladies can't wait to post in my siggy. I'm off to bed, have a good night.


----------



## luckyme225

mummy3- hope your feeling better :hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Cheeky sorry to hear the news, i have my fingers crossed for your bloodwork results.
i hope everyone else is feeling better. the nausea is already getting the better of me and and its only been here for 3 days :cry: i have this lingering nausea all day that worsens if i dont eat ever 2 hours or so lol, so much for minimum weightgain, as this rate im going to be HUGE-er.
ive got to start looking for maternity clothes online here in Aus, no shops in my town carry plus-size maternity, although i can probably wait a while, ive got plenty of space to hide the bump :haha:


----------



## Sparklypants

sequeena said:


> Girlies let me know which shops you use as I currently only trust the ebay top sellers and I'm sure I'm missing out!

I have just used private sellers to be honest, got some beautiful things to start me off :)


----------



## lisaf

I know how you feel twinmummy... I've got the constant snacking thing going on too... the huge-er worries, lol. No stores really seem to carry plus size stuff in the store, have to order online. And even then you have like 4 tops to choose from and 2 pants or something.


----------



## sequeena

Is anyone overly grumpy with their OHs?? I just can't stop wanting to smack him with something blunt and heavy.


----------



## cheree89

sequeena said:


> Lovely lisa!!
> 
> 
> My contribution... might do another later...
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/mayblossoms.png?t=1285178643

I am loving all the blossom banners!


----------



## lisaf

Yup!!! Thats me! :)
He keeps looking at me when I snap at him... in total confusion 'where did that come from?'
Of course our normal interactions include a lot of teasing and giving each other a hard time. I still find most of it funny... but if he's doing something just to get under my skin, I REACT now and he's not used to it! :rofl:

He kept poking me with his toes in bed last week... (and doing it on purpose after being asked to stop) I swear I almost kicked him so hard I would have broken his toes if they'd been in my path... I got SO frustrated/mad, lol.
For the record I just threw a hissy fit and did not kick him.


----------



## mummy3

Sequeena I hear ya, my poor hubby doesn't know if hes coming or going:wacko:

Here in the states, target is decent and theres a great place called peas in a pod that does gorgeous maternity clothes:thumbup: I still have my wardrobe from last time, cant wait to start wearing it! I'm living in pjs currently tho:dohh:

I will try and get hubby to put a pic up for me later, but I too have stretchies, tbh I dont mind em!


----------



## sequeena

Oh thank god it's not just me. OH says I've been shouting more the past few days... but he's being a f*cking d*ck half the time!!


----------



## luckyme225

I've been extra grumpy at my husband to the point where I just want to be in a different room because looking at him annoys me. It's actually quite funny because 10 seconds like I'll find him attractive and be like "hey ;) " though we are holding off with sex until we know everything is OK with our junior mint (nick name for baby).

I have stretch marks in my bump pic but it's harder to tell because now they are silver. Though I'm sure soon enough they will be red again.


----------



## xlivix

haha my partner just told me a little while ago that i need to sstop snapping at him for no reason... told him i cant help it... he seems to be irritating me at the moment... whoops...definatly hormones!!!! x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Does anyone else see if there is any progression from 4 weeks to 8 weeks? First is 4 weeks, second is 8 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







4 weeks b.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 12









8 weeks a.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## sequeena

OMG what a difference! I look like you now at 8 weeks :haha:


----------



## lisaf

So half the time that I get super mad at DH, I realize its hormonal and laugh... the other half of the time I'm dead serious and totally mad and he keeps provoking me (and I'm not just imagining it... he admits to winding me up on purpose).

The other evening he asked/hinted/suggested I make dinner. My first instinct was to throw my laptop at him, but I just stood up, set it down, and TOLD him how lucky he is that I have self control then went and made dinner. He told me he's definitely going to think about that and reconsider before suggesting I make dinner again :rofl:


----------



## Soph22

lisaf said:


> https://img545.imageshack.us/img545/3315/80256978873e566m3.jpg
> 
> and
> 
> https://img545.imageshack.us/img545/3087/8025762c9f2bc9cm3.jpg

love the top one!! Baby is adorable yet could easily be full of mayhem at any moment! 

24 hours until my appt and hopefully scan!!!! 

Don't think I'm down with the pictures either, my belly is bigger but that has to just be bloat and all of the carbs I've been eating like mad to stop from puking.


----------



## lisaf

lisaf said:


> https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2787/8025844970f6a8am3.jpg

I think this is my favorite out of the ones I made :)


----------



## Rmar

JJay said:


> Awww gutted Mini Mayhems didn't win! Still, Lisa the first picture of May Blossoms in your post is lush :thumbup:
> 
> I've had my midwife's appointment, she moved my dates forward by a week but I think I'll leave my ticker as it is for now as I've booked a private scan for next Wednesday to check all is OK. That will be either 8+2 or 9+2.
> 
> Judging by how sick I feel today all is fine!
> 
> Does anyone else feel MASSIVE? I seem to have swelled up like a big balloon this week.

She would have moved it going by LMP, right? I reckon the scan will show you closer to 8+2 then 9+2 because your chart doesn't show ovulation anywhere near CD14 but around CD21.


----------



## Rmar

Here is the difference between 4 weeks and 6 weeks:

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/Bump/P1010008.jpghttps://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/Bump/6w1d2.jpg

Just bloat. Can't wait until it is actually a baby bump.

ETA: Sorry about the size!!!


----------



## luckyme225

nice bump progression ladies :thumbup:

lisa - I totally get pissed if my husband asks about dinner!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ha ha, I was ready to flip on my MIL a few weeks back. She complained to me about what a horrible wife I've been lately because I don't have dinner ready for when her son gets home from work.

In all fairness,

a) He finishes work at 1:30pm..a little early for dinner
b) I'm in school from 2:00pm to 8:00pm Monday to Thursday
c) He's 30 years old, and a dad. What did he do before me? I'm pretty sure he's perfectly capable of making dinner for himself and the kids on his own.
d) I have to be up at 5:00am every morning with two kids, ages 3 and 2, to drop him off at work for 6:00am.

I was just about ready to snap, but used the above in my defense. What did she say to me?

"Well, you can always get up early in the morning and throw together a casserole for him to throw in the oven every night! Don't be lazy!"

Yup...is there any wonder why the words MOTHER-IN-LAW also spell out WOMAN HITLER when you rearrange them?


----------



## Doreshia

May 16th woooo hoo


----------



## lisaf

Well, I just tossed my first meal. I ate at 7:30 and needed a snack so I convinced DH to go to the store with me at 8:30... We got home by 9pm with the food, but it was too late and I tossed what was left of my dinner.
This isn't fair.. eating every 1.5 hours? I'm going to get HUGE!!!

Feel better now, had some baked beans and cinnamon raisin toast, lol


----------



## stardust22

Please can I be added for 27th May.

Lisa - Love your designs for logo!!!


----------



## beckyfletcher

we have a baby measuring 6w 5d hb seen not out of woods yet as concerned about amount of fluid round baby would expect it to be more but could increase in next few weeks scan 7th oct for progress


----------



## 24/7

Oh girls, I'm really feeling so awful. :( I feel sicky, dizzy, shaky, really agitated, breathless, chest pains, numb arms and legs. :( I have had a google and seems it could be anemia, so have started some iron pills, but I just feel so rough and so low, and now I have to go to work. Sorry for moaning. xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Becky - Great news about the heartbeat! Fingers crossed that the fluid increases!

24/7 - Sorry to hear about the anemia. I hope your iron pills make you feel better soon. And don't worry, moan all you want, get them out while the first trimester is still here!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh Ladies, I never thought this day would come. I've been looking forward to this day for weeks now. It's 7:30am and in 3 and a half hours, I will catch a glimpse of Speck (and possible company)

I'm hoping for the best, hoping to see a little heartbeat, but I'm scared at the same time that I'm either going to see nothing, and it was all in my head, or the heartbeat is no longer there, or I'm going to see more than one heartbeat.

On a more positive note, I'm either crazy or a seriously addicted POASaholic in desperate need of intervention, because I did this last night. I know how bad blue dyes are for evaps, and I'm sure this is an evap. It has to be, right?
 



Attached Files:







DSC02684.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cheree89

Good luck Brandi! I am out of sticks - thank goodness.


----------



## koco

mummy3 said:


> Sequeena I hear ya, my poor hubby doesn't know if hes coming or going:wacko:
> 
> Here in the states, target is decent and theres a great place called peas in a pod that does gorgeous maternity clothes:thumbup: I still have my wardrobe from last time, cant wait to start wearing it! I'm living in pjs currently tho:dohh:
> 
> I will try and get hubby to put a pic up for me later, but I too have stretchies, tbh I dont mind em!

I went straight to A Pea in a Pod right away. They are totally awesome :thumbup: Love my jeans, shirts are totally cute, and I already have several of their nursing bras (by already I mean I had those week 4, good lord they are fab!).


----------



## luckyme225

lisa- I have to eat all the time too. I'm starting to get nervous about how much weight I'll put on. I drink at least 15 glasses of water a day so I know I'm not hungry out of dehydration. I'm even hungry in the middle of the night!

becky- glad you got to see the heartbeat

Brandi- good luck at your visit


OMG ladies what happened. In the beginning I was sleeping like a log I was so dang tired. Now I'm tried but I wake every hour. Sometimes I have to get up and pee but other times I'm just uncomfortable. I started using a pillow between my legs which is helping me fall back asleep faster but I'm worried whats going to happen when i go back to work this weekend. I normally get home from the ER at 12:30am and fall asleep sometimes after 1:00am. I wake up with my son at 6:00-7:00am. I'm wondering how I'm going to handle this next week with only 5 hours of sleep a night, especially that now I'm waking so much!!


----------



## ttcfurrever

I am so tired today ladies. Was taking a nap and my DR called so I had to wake up. I have another scan set up for next friday. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well ladies, it looks like I'm leaving you.

Baby Speck was all that is in there, thank goodness, no little company. Speck has a strong heartbeat, but the technician didn't tell me what it was. However, Speck is measuring a week ahead, at 9w0d, so my due date has been changed to April 27, 2011, meaning Speck is not a Blossom, or a Mayhem, but a Sweet Pea.

Here he/she is
 



Attached Files:







Speck 9w.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sequeena

You scared me Brandi! Lovely scan pic hun :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

You freaked me out too Brandi!!! Omg don't give us a heart attack like that!!
The measurements aren't too precise this early on.. I've been jumping around several days back and forth on all my scans... last week I was at 6w6d, this week (exactly 7 days later) I'm at 8w2d... LMP puts me at 8w1d, FF ovulation puts me at 8w0d.
I think you're welcome to stay here with us if you want and wait and see?

And that was one heck of an evap you had earlier ;)


Becky - glad to hear its looking good so far.. I know its not totally out of the woods yet, but its better than you'd thought, maybe little baby will surprise you and just pick up the pace on everything soon!

AFM - had a great scan!! Pic is in my journal... looks like a baby now! or at least a cashew and not a grain of rice... baby had a growth spurt and now I jumped up to 8w2d as I mentioned above... got to see the umbilical cord which was awesome!! :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

My gos Brandi that was a scary moment!!!! Goodness girl dont do that!!!! Huge congratulations hun, but you're more than welcome to stay as a Blossom :) My widwife put my EDD at 30th April.. but Im being defiante, my baby is a May baby lolol 

Ive finished my 2 days of training, wow I really didnt think I would get through today lol Got to do it all again next week but least I have a few days saving grace for now lol 

My sickness seems to getting better... Im nauseous most of the morning, and if I go too long without food, but other than that I seem ok, and most food types seem to be agreeing with me yay!!! (no milk though blurgh lol) Tiredness is the killer. 

Mummy how you feeling hun? New pills working?

Becky, I know things still not out of the world, but great news bean is fighting strong and I hope the fluid picks up hunni!

Cant believe some of your bumps! Wow lol .... I wont start showing till after Christmas I dont think Im usually a UK14 but bloating has made me get some size 16 jeans but its not bump its just bloating it goes up and down during the day. If I can lose a bit of weight, I may start showing a little earlier lol

Im sorry, baby brain has kicked in now, I cant remember the rest of the posts, but in my defence there was about 6 or 7 pages to read and catch up with lolol Hope you're all ok xxxxxx


----------



## 24/7

I wish my MS was getting better, I feel awful tonight. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww 24/7 sorry hun, how you managing with it? Have you tried ginger, in its many forms? (tea, busicuits etc etc) You're not taking too much iron are you? I found mine got better once I stopped taking iron (in my prenatals), now the best way I deal with it is eating when my body says I have to, and eating what I need to eat (I was conscious of high calorie high carb foods but now I eat what I need to) I found eating every couple of hours keeps the sickness at bay (low calorie snacks or Id be getting huge lolol) 1st tri isnt tooo long, soon things will settle down, and its all worth it xxxx


----------



## luckyme225

Brandi you gave me a scare!! Congrats on the ultrasound!


----------



## JJay

:thumbup:Lovely scan pics Lisa and Brandi

I can't wait for mine, 6 days to go!


----------



## 24/7

new_to_ttc said:


> Awww 24/7 sorry hun, how you managing with it? Have you tried ginger, in its many forms? (tea, busicuits etc etc) You're not taking too much iron are you? I found mine got better once I stopped taking iron (in my prenatals), now the best way I deal with it is eating when my body says I have to, and eating what I need to eat (I was conscious of high calorie high carb foods but now I eat what I need to) I found eating every couple of hours keeps the sickness at bay (low calorie snacks or Id be getting huge lolol) 1st tri isnt tooo long, soon things will settle down, and its all worth it xxxx

I just feel so sick, I seem to alternate between feeling sick or dizzy and spaced out. I've been taking the iron since yesterday, so don't really know whether to continue with it or not? My folic acid seems to make it worse, but I need that for my coeliac, so am abit stuck. All my cravings are for dairy or gluteny foods, and I can't eat them, so am alternating between plain crisps and marmite sandwiches, and both make me feel sick as I'm so bored of them. :cry: 
I'm just fed up of feeling rubbish, and I miss my lovely hubby as I'm always feeling to yuck for our usual everything!! Sorry for moaning, AGAIN!! xxx


----------



## lisaf

24/7 - maybe call your doctor? There may be a better iron supplement they can prescribe that wont' make you ill ... if thats what's doing it.
They will probably want to see if you are anemic before putting you on anything... I know I have never ever had any issue with low iron (regular blood donor) so I know I wouldn't assume I was having iron issues.. not sure what your history is?


----------



## 24/7

lisaf said:


> 24/7 - maybe call your doctor? There may be a better iron supplement they can prescribe that wont' make you ill ... if thats what's doing it.
> They will probably want to see if you are anemic before putting you on anything... I know I have never ever had any issue with low iron (regular blood donor) so I know I wouldn't assume I was having iron issues.. not sure what your history is?

I've been aneamic on and off for the last 10 years or so, since I was 12 due to my coeliac, but have always been symptomless with it, thats if these symptoms are actually that. I have a blood sugar level monitor, and my sugars are normal so it's not that, and they fit with aneamia. :shrug: I mentioned it all to my GP on monday and he just said its fine, but may ring in the morning if still feeling yuck. xx


----------



## ttcfurrever

Brandi and Lisa- Congrats on the great scans!

24/7 - feel better soon.

New- glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Tonnilou

Lisa YAY super cute scan and excellant news. 

Brandi OMG grats too, and you also scared me with your opening to that post. So sorry to lose you from here but YAY for the sweet peas gaining you.

Hope everyone else is doing great. So many posts to read I am such a slacker. Sending you all hugs XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lisaf

24/7 - I figured you had a history of anemia, but wanted to check in case you didn't and were just guessing and possibly making your MS worse, lol. Hope you feel better. I understand why you'll wait a day before calling the doc, lol... I can never bring myself to call with something that is non-urgent unless its been going on for days.


----------



## luckyme225

24/7 feel better hun :hugs:


----------



## meow951

Wow lots to catch up on! I have had a lot going on the past few days and haven't been able to really get on here.

My aunty has fallen out with me over us not inviting cousins to the wedding! To invite all our family would cost over £1000 for the meal. We don't have loads of money and it's not that we don't want them there. I don't think it's unreasonable but i'm trying to just keep chilled about it.

I ended up not going to work yesterday because i felt that ill and upset.

I'm struggling to eat as well and getting a bit jittery as we're nearing 9 weeks which is when baby died last time. Just been sick as well lol

24/7- Go an see you doctor! I spent all of my last pregnancy feeling horrendous when i really should have seen some one.

Loving all the sig pictures. They look so good!

How is everyone feeling then?


----------



## lisaf

meow - when it comes to weddings, you can never please everyone! If your aunt would like, could you offer to put them on the B list if the first ones can't make it?
I invited 120 people to my wedding and only had 60 come :dohh: Made for some last minute downsizing and a few issues, lol!
Oh.. and my inlaws still complain about where I sat them :dohh: I laugh at them more than anything for it, but seriously, I did the best I could, I had reasons for putting everyone where I did that I thought would make them happy.


----------



## NickiNackyNoo

Hi everyone, I'm due May 15th. First midwife appointment on Monday. I've been a bit slow finding this group....has taken a while to sink in!!!! xx


----------



## meow951

Lisa- We're just going to carry on with our original plan and take the moral high ground and invite her. If she doesn't come then i don't care. If we invite her sons then how can we not invite our other cousins etc. She always gets her own way and is a really nasty person when she wants to be. She's over 45 for gods sake!

We're only having 21 people including us two and i'm just going to go on and enjoy our big day!


----------



## sequeena

I need some hugs I think :( My last period was August 27th, I OV'd 3 days early so expected AF on Tuesday but she was originally meant to come tomorrow. I'm so scared I'll go to sleep, wake up and she'll be here :( I've got the doctors in the morning and I'm so scared I'll get bad news next week when blood test results come back.. poo :(


----------



## lisaf

ooh, I wish we had kept ours small, but if we didn't include aunts/uncles/cousins, we would have had 8 people there, lol! Darned big family!


----------



## lisaf

sequeena said:


> I need some hugs I think :( My last period was August 27th, I OV'd 3 days early so expected AF on Tuesday but she was originally meant to come tomorrow. I'm so scared I'll go to sleep, wake up and she'll be here :( I've got the doctors in the morning and I'm so scared I'll get bad news next week when blood test results come back.. poo :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
AF day is so hard... you'll be fine sweetie! Hang in there!


----------



## sequeena

lisaf said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I need some hugs I think :( My last period was August 27th, I OV'd 3 days early so expected AF on Tuesday but she was originally meant to come tomorrow. I'm so scared I'll go to sleep, wake up and she'll be here :( I've got the doctors in the morning and I'm so scared I'll get bad news next week when blood test results come back.. poo :(
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> AF day is so hard... you'll be fine sweetie! Hang in there!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, oh I'm so worried... so worried in fact I'm passing gas like there's no tomorrow :haha:


----------



## 24/7

We had 24 guests to our wedding, and we had service, meal and then got rid of them all. :D xx


----------



## JJay

:hugs:Sequeena you will feel loads better next week when AF time has passed. I was exactely the same last month and am now looking forward to next week when I will have missed two. J x :hugs:


----------



## JJay

Rmar - you can def see the difference in your 4 week and 6 week pics!!


----------



## luckyme225

That's why we had a destination wedding haha! Didn't have to deal with inviting all our family and friends to the big day, just our immediate family came.

sequeena- I'm sure everything will be ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks for all the support ladies. I'll probably pop back in here from time to time to check up on all of you. Have a HH9M!!


----------



## lisaf

did you guys see the June EDDs popping up in First Trimester?! CRAZY!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No kidding, Lisa. Seems like it was just yesterday that we were all peeing on sticks coming out positive.


----------



## luckyme225

Guess that means it time for us to get our signature going haha!!


----------



## cheree89

Phew - a lot to catch up on today.

Congrats Lisa and Brandi on the scans - looking good!

24/7 hope you feel better soon!

Luckyme - I totally feel you on the sleep thing. I am really busy at work and only getting about 5 hours a night. Before, this would make me tired, but I could handle it. Now, I feel like I might just fall over if I don't get at least a 20 minute nap!


----------



## Rmar

Woo, can't wait until one of them starts up a June Due Dates group!

I feel like poo constantly. I am always vomiting so I am only eating soft foods that don't hurt too much coming up. I can't wait until it goes away.


----------



## lisaf

Rmar.. not sure if they have it where you are, but Taco Bell tastes the same coming up... my food of choice when I know I'm going to throw up anyway ... plus its almost all soft foods.


----------



## luckyme225

cheree- My first day back since getting pregnant is Saturday. I'm super nervous because I work 7 days straight. I guess with our work/ sleep schedule we'll be ready to have a newborn keep us up all night because we'll be somewhat used to it. I just worry how the lack of sleep will effect the pregnancy.

Rmar- hope you stop feeling icky soon.


----------



## cheree89

luckyme225 said:


> cheree- My first day back since getting pregnant is Saturday. I'm super nervous because I work 7 days straight. I guess with our work/ sleep schedule we'll be ready to have a newborn keep us up all night because we'll be somewhat used to it. I just worry how the lack of sleep will effect the pregnancy.
> 
> Rmar- hope you stop feeling icky soon.

too true! I am hoping that I can catch up a bit this weekend. I have to work, but I should at least get 2 nights of full wonderful sleep. Also, I am taking off Thursday next week (comp time for all of the extra hours) - yay! I am going to sleep and maybe clean my house - what an idea! My floors haven't seen a vacuum in two weeks!


----------



## lisaf

I just made up some brownies and was licking the batter when it suddenly occured to me there was raw egg in the batter :dohh: This stinks! Lol!


----------



## luckyme225

cheree- Hope you get lots of sleep this weekend :hugs: My one day off will be Wednesday and I plan on going to bed at like 8:00pm to catch up on sleep.... and speaking of vacuuming, ha, that's something I should probably get to :blush:

lisa- i know the feeling. I went to the store the other day in search of my favorite Ben & Jerrys ice cream only to find out egg and egg yolk is an ingredient.... sigh... I love cookie dough and brownie batter ice cream!!!


----------



## lisaf

its 7:30pm and I'm ready to pass out, lol!


----------



## luckyme225

me too... I want to watch Vampire Diaries first though. haha cheesy I know. Hoping my husband lets me sleep in since he's off tomorrow!


----------



## sequeena

Well if I'd OV'd as normal AF would have been due today... she's not here thank god and I'm constipated which is GOOD. However it's only just gone 7am so she's got all day :( I'm ringing my doctor at 8am and hopefully I'll get an appointment for 9am xx


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies, looks like I won't be joining you after all :( Blood results came back today with zero HCG

Happy and healthy 9 months to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Crissie

Awwww so sorry to hear that. :hugs: Hope you will be joining the June group soon. :flower:


----------



## sequeena

Saw my doctor and I put myself in the pregnancy book. The midwife will pick it up on Thursday (damn!! Missed her by one day!) and then ring me either at the end of next week or the beginning of the week after.

I went to the toilet afterwards, wiped no blood but checked my cervix (as usual) and came out with a load of cm and brown blood.... started worrying, saw the physio with OH (his back his hurting - he had a crash in 2007), went to Morrisons and checked again. Wiped a bit more pink this time, checked cervix same again. FREAKING OUT.

Just got home, wiped nothing, nothing inside either but my temperature is sky high. I didn't even need a thermometer as my finger was scorching!!

So I don't know how much longer I'll be here. I'm going to cling on until the very end. How cruel though, I'll have to go through the embarrassment of ringing the doctors and asking them to take me off the list. It's not fair :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sequeena hun, try and relax and let your body do what it needs to do. FX'd all will be ok, its natural to be worried on AF Dday but today will pass and tomorrow you will be officially late :)

Cheeky so sorry about your blood results hun, FX'd and lots of :dust: you get your BFP really soon xxxxxx

May I have a rant? Feel free to switch off.... Had a phone call from Joshua's school today, he is a very good and exceptionally bright child, but he has been recently lying. There has been an on going incident at school this week, which I believed my son over the school to the point I wrote in a formal complaint about the handling of the situation, and it turns out my son had been lying to me all along (was a major incident). Then in finding out this revelation the school inform me off other similar behaviours occuring at school that they have never told me about and informed me he is boasting at school about ringing 999 from his mobile about kids in the park... checked his phone and he has been!!! Arghhhhh The stuff I found out today I just dont know how to handle. There is a meeting at school today, mainly re the major incident, and for me to suck lemons, but also to try and find out what has created this sudden change in behaviour. Ive also contacted the police and asked them to speak to Joshua, (he is only 7 and cant be held responsible for what happened at school.. but I want it dealt with). The police are coming to see him Monday, so I hope that scares him into reality, plus I asked his karate coach (who is absolutely idolises) to have a word. Me nor the school cant seem to break through to him. He has no idea Im pregnant... I dont know if telling him now would help the situation??? Being a big brother is all he wants. I dont know if my constant sleepiness and sickiness is causing him to be a nightmare, he isnt getting the same attention at home (although he I am trying to keep everything normal). He's apparently told the school Im hiding fruit in boxes and he has to find them if he wants to eat it... he is going to land me in trouble :cry: I dont know what to do for the best, he's a boistrous little thing but he is kind, polite and good.. I just dont understand it :( Goes without saying computer, phone, wii, ds etc etc etc all gone.. will also disconnect his Sky tv but it makes no odds with him. He has always valued everything he has and we do some of the things the teachers spoke about just sounded like a stranger to me not my boy :cry: Anyway.. sorry for ranting... I just dont need the stress, and I dont have the energy for it. Meeting in half an hour at the school, then karate coach will speak with him tonight and the police after the weekend on Monday. I hope its enough to make him see how serious lying is.


----------



## sequeena

Thank you hun I can't wait for tomorrow to come xxx

So sorry for this added stress hun :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im nearly 9 weeks and every time I go to the bathroom I wipe and close my eyes and then check for blood... I am sure ts a natural reaction, but the worry does get less as each day ticks on!! Tomorrow will be here in no time :)

And thank you! I really could be doing without it... off to see the head teacher now, and of course withdraw my formal complaint arghhhh kids!!! lolol ... remind me why Im going through it again ;)


----------



## 24/7

Hope it goes ok with the school new. xx


----------



## sequeena

new_to_ttc said:


> Im nearly 9 weeks and every time I go to the bathroom I wipe and close my eyes and then check for blood... I am sure ts a natural reaction, but the worry does get less as each day ticks on!! Tomorrow will be here in no time :)
> 
> And thank you! I really could be doing without it... off to see the head teacher now, and of course withdraw my formal complaint arghhhh kids!!! lolol ... remind me why Im going through it again ;)

I have NO idea hun :haha: Good luck!


----------



## lisaf

ttc - I think you're already off at school, but my DH apparently as a child told one huge whopper of a lie. He trashed the bathroom at school and when caught, told them some big kids made him do it. It turned into this huge investigation, they thought there were teenagers coming on campus and making kids do things/hurting them etc... Went on for WEEKS... then they found out he was just lying.
I guess I'm trying to say its rather normal at that age, and there isn't always a reason for it. As for sticking up for your kid? Nothing wrong with that as long as you don't keep doing it once you have proof he's been lying about it all.
Hope it all went ok!


----------



## pleasebeaboy

My due date was changed to may 12...had first us today


----------



## luckyme225

cheeky- so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:

sequeena- the brown was old blood, probably due to implantation. After the second time you checked your cm might have been pink because you checked your cervix earlier. Your cervix is much more sensitive during pregnancy, it's easier to spot if poked or prodded (like from sex lol). Try and relax hun.

new to ttc- I'm sorry your going throw this. It was normal to stick up for your child unless proven otherwise. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Thanks luckyme xx

Just been to the loo again and it was more old blood... oh why won't it stop I know old blood is ok but it's doing my nut in :(


----------



## ttcfurrever

New- I have no advice. I just hope everything gets worked out sooner than later :hugs:

Cheeky- lots of :dust:. I hope you'll get your BFP very soon.


----------



## mumov3

Hi ladies :flower: can i be added to the list my due date upto now is the 27th ov may!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: Wishin u all a h&h 9mths xx


----------



## meow951

new to ttc- Perhaps it's just a phase? I've never had kids but you do hear of kids going through phases at certain ages, just like when toddlers go through the tantrum stage etc.

I think the police is a good idea and especially the karate teacher if he really looks up to him. I have always looked up to my mum and the thought of her being disappointed in me actually made me feel awful. When i was 15 i dabbled in drugs a bit and when she found out she didn't scream and ground me, she told me she was disappointed in me. It really shocked me and i never did it again. But it only works if the child looks up to the person as joshua does to his karate teacher.

I'm dreading things like this with my children! I'll probably follow my mums advice lol Me and my sister haven't exactly been angels and we've both turned out well behaved etc and i honestly believe it's down to how she brought us up and handled situations like this.

Sorry for the rambling lol


----------



## lisaf

Hey meow, how and when are we voting on a banner? Are we going to do another poll? When do submissions need to be in?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im back from school, Joshua didnt seem to get the importance, but the head teacher is a bit of a pain too lol She is a bit soft and didnt seem to drum it into him, but Ive drummed it in now and he WILL listen, one way or another I'll sort it, because he is a good kid (and Im not beng bias lol). Onthe up note, he started violin lessons today in school... brought his first ever violin home and I was prepared for a dead cat noise for the big showcase... and he played me 2 tunes from sheet music!!!! Arghhh gets me so frustrated he is sooo bright and intelligent, it makes no sense of these silly (and big) lies! Least the violin thing might not be tooo hard to cope with lol

Soooooo all you first time mums... here is an insight to the next 7 or 8 years hehehe Enjoy every moment lol

Edit for meow's post, ty hun, Im sure it is just a phase but I want to nip it in the bud now before it grows. I hope Joshua looks up to me, but right now he thinks he is sooooo grown up when really he's not so mummy is just the pain who sets the law lol We've always been close, and Im sure in a few years when he understands life more we'll be closer still he's just at the 'finding his own feet' stage bless him! I turned out ok, and if I do half as good parenting as my parents did for me then I know Joshua will turn out ok too, thats why Im getting the help to keep him on the straight and narrow :)


----------



## yeahbetty

You can add me for on or around May 16. :)


----------



## lisaf

Lol, well my DH was an adorable kid and still told that big fat lie and he turned out ok too... 
I think he got away with the lie for so long because he WAS such a sweet/innocent kid and never got in trouble etc... :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lisaf said:


> Lol, well my DH was an adorable kid and still told that big fat lie and he turned out ok too...
> I think he got away with the lie for so long because he WAS such a sweet/innocent kid and never got in trouble etc... :rofl:

ha ha ha I will never pretend to think Joshua is sweet and innocent lololol Thanks hun, I know it'll all be ok, just seemed so big for someone so little, but I guess every parent will have at least one incident they need to sort out in the child years. They try to grow up so fast!


----------



## lisaf

I will admit that in middle school, I called 911 while at school... a bunch of us did it and none of us ever fessed up. lol!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Maybe I was just the exceptionally good kid ;) I dont remember doing anything like any of this ha ha ha


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I WAS the exceptionally good kid tbh... I think the worst things I ever did were that... and ate a bunch of vitamins with my next door neighbor that my mom then had to get us to throw up.
Oh... and I played hide and sick with my sister... not playing WITH her.. but me and my brother would hide her and make the other find her :rofl:

And even as a teen I didn't get up to THAT much trouble.


----------



## ttcfurrever

OMG, Lisa you were baaaaaaaaaaaad :haha:

I once zipped my sister up in a suitcase and told her I would ship her overseas :rofl:. (We're close.....now)


----------



## lisaf

ttcfurrever said:


> OMG, Lisa you were baaaaaaaaaaaad :haha:
> 
> I once zipped my sister up in a suitcase and told her I would ship her overseas :rofl:. (We're close.....now)

haha!!
To be honest with my sister we only ever hid her somewhere like in the linen closet or on a bed... not a very challenging game since she couldn't roll over or crawl yet, lol... we just thought it was hilarious.
I feel left out... my brother never threatened to give me away or ship me somewhere etc, lol...


----------



## ttcfurrever

She was getting on my nerves and I was going through my "life was so much better when it was just me" phase. I actually told that story at her wedding and we all LOL'd so hard.


----------



## mummy3

:haha: You ladies are funny!

new:hugs: That must've been hard, I hope it sorts itself out, its probably a reaction to something, my 6 year old has a few tricks too.

Sequeena, brown blood is ok hun, have you tested again to put your mindat rest? I tested up until about 7 weeks! I have also had spotting, but turned out to be down to thrush.

I feel slightly better today, so off on a playdate with a lovely bnber, cleckner04:thumbup: Our girls are 2 days apart in age and they have so much fun together:happydance:


----------



## sequeena

mummy3 I've not tested... I'm too scared! :(


----------



## luckyme225

I just finished a pack of double stuff oreos over a two day period. Plus I plan on going out to dinner tonight. I'm always hungry but everything that's healthy and a part of my old diet sounds completely disgusting now. :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

What a gay day! Had to take Joshua to karate tonight as he had a kata compeition (which he has to attend to get his next belt on grading day). He is only a beginner, anyway karate instructor had his words (and very well said too!! Great guy!) and then Joshua went and got himself to the final knock out stage of the competition, knocking out brown, blue, green and orange belts :) Soooooo I have tried to be strict and firm all day with him and show him how unhappy I was but little blighter did an amazing job :) 

As for the other little one I have, bean seems content today. Little icky but actually not bad, and not too sleepy eother :) Today has been a good day with bean :) xxx


----------



## meow951

lisaf said:


> Hey meow, how and when are we voting on a banner? Are we going to do another poll? When do submissions need to be in?

I really haven't thought about it lol

I'm being a slack group leader at the moment! We could just decide between us on the ones that have been added to the thread. We could always have a couple which people can choose from if there are a couple we really like.

If anyones got any other ideas feel free to add them lol

I'm feeling really lazy at the moment :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

New, could the situation have anything to do with your OH suddenly leaving? Did your son see him as a father figure and perhaps now feels abandoned by him, so he's choosing to act out as a way to get attention? Just a thought. Maybe sitting down and asking him why he's choosing to lie and asking if there is anything bothering him might help him open up.


----------



## AshleeCakes

Congratulations everyone!!! :D


----------



## Soph22

Saw the heartbeat at my scan yesterday!!!:happydance:
It still feels totally surreal, but having DH at the appt and seeing the little blinking blob made me realize that this *is* actually happening! 

I'm having a hard time thinking ahead. As soon as I start to think of actually having a little person around all the time I get a little panicked. This was a planned pregnancy and I love kids, work with them in fact, but I don't know... the idea of one 24/7 that is dependent upon me is scary!! Anyone else feel this way or am I just crazy?:wacko:

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Hope everyone's feeling alright today. I finally feel a little bit better this afternoon.


----------



## lisaf

Nope, you're not crazy... if you're a first time parent you're scared because you don't know what you're in for... 2nd time parents wonder if they can do it again, esp with a young child etc...
There is a reason you get 9 months to get used to the idea ;)


----------



## cheree89

new_to_ttc said:


> What a gay day! Had to take Joshua to karate tonight as he had a kata compeition (which he has to attend to get his next belt on grading day). He is only a beginner, anyway karate instructor had his words (and very well said too!! Great guy!) and then Joshua went and got himself to the final knock out stage of the competition, knocking out brown, blue, green and orange belts :) Soooooo I have tried to be strict and firm all day with him and show him how unhappy I was but little blighter did an amazing job :)
> 
> As for the other little one I have, bean seems content today. Little icky but actually not bad, and not too sleepy eother :) Today has been a good day with bean :) xxx

I am glad you had a good day with both of your LOs! You never know, it could be that a few words from his instructor might have been all your son needed to see what he did was wrong. 


Soph - congrats!

Hope the rest of you are doing well - I am off to bed!


----------



## 24/7

Soph22 said:


> Saw the heartbeat at my scan yesterday!!!:happydance:
> It still feels totally surreal, but having DH at the appt and seeing the little blinking blob made me realize that this *is* actually happening!
> 
> I'm having a hard time thinking ahead. As soon as I start to think of actually having a little person around all the time I get a little panicked. This was a planned pregnancy and I love kids, work with them in fact, but I don't know... the idea of one 24/7 that is dependent upon me is scary!! Anyone else feel this way or am I just crazy?:wacko:
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone's feeling alright today. I finally feel a little bit better this afternoon.

We are exactly the same, found out I was pregnant after not trying for very long, had a day of being happy/excited and then fear set in and I was so upset to be pregnant, and just didn't want to be. It's not an easy thing to admit, but thats how I felt, and to an extent I still feel this from time to time now, but I have a lovely husband helping me through, and am just taking each day as it comes. For me personally I don't think the way I feel will change until baby arrives and life as a family of three becomes normal, as oppose to how it is now. Hope this helps, and nobody else judges me on the way I feel, I'm not a bad person, I'm just being honest. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww Spoh great news about the heartbeat :) 

Brandi, Joshua doesn't know about DP yet, last time he saw us together everything was great, the 2 conversations me and he had were during school time and its not unusual for him to not call round for a few days (he doesnt live with us) so I really dont think it can be that. Listening to the few posts on here, and a few friends, 7yrs is a normal age to lash out in some way or another and test the boundaries so I'll come down heavy and hope I nip it in the bud nice and quick :)

Bean kept me up most of the night, nice! I dont need to pee every 5 minutes like you guys though so least I could stay snuggly warm in my covers while I reposition myself in bed lol Bit panicy though, no MS at all this morning.. and Im nearly that 9 week point where it all happened last time arghhh..... might have milk and cereal.. Ive not been able to face milk since way back at the start so hopefully it'll make me sick and reassured. 

How's everyone this morning xxx


----------



## sequeena

Please take me off the list :cry:

It's all over for me :( Woke up this morning to a bit of brown on my underwear, I thought it was all ok. Went to the toilet and wiped a ton of red :cry: The cramps are starting now so little bean is leaving me.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Sequeena Im so so sorry :hug: xxxxxx


----------



## ttcfurrever

Sequeena have you called your doc? It could be harmless bleeding, lots of ladies in 1st tri have reported bleeds. Good luck :hugs:

New- I was up half the night too, peeing and repositioning. I like to sleep on my stomach but my breasts hurt!

Morning to everyone else!!


----------



## ticktock

sequeena, so sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself x

ttcfurever, that was me last night! just can't get comfy cos boobs are soooooo painful, even lying on my side hurts as they touch each other agh when I go up and down stairs I have to hold onto them :haha: prob look like some kind of weirdo!

Glad the scan went well soph

have a good day everybody!


----------



## xshell79

Sequeena I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sparklypants

Sequeena I am so sorry :cry: x x


----------



## meow951

Sequeena i'm so sorry hun!

If it's ok i'll put an angel next to you because you were still pregnant and i think it's important for everyone to remember those who were expecting. If you'd rather be taken off completely just say or pm me.

Soph- i keep feeling jittery about being pregnant too! Even though this baby is very much wanted i keep thinking eeek i'm going to be in charge of a very small and vunerable person!

My morning sickness is getting worse again. Anyone else finding it's picking up towards the 9 week mark again?


----------



## meow951

Just to add beckyfletcher lost her baby yesterday.

Thinking of you hun x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry for your losses ladies.


----------



## luckyme225

So sorry for your losses ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lisaf

wow, what a sad day here for us May ladies :( :hugs: to becky and squeena


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hug: so sorry to hear about Becky! 

My MS was better this morning meow, and omg did I panic as it was exactly 9 weeks when the sickness stopped last time and I lost the bean but then I walked passed a chippy and blugh it was like a wave of nausea, then enjoyed my lunch and the sickness hit in about 7 minutes later. For a tiny while I was releaved, but then by time I was trying to grocery and shop and things with nausea coming and going I was willng for this mornings break lolol I was also more awake this morning, but spent the afternoon doing the bits of shopping I needed etc and I was truely exhausted again, Ive not even kept the shopping yet just put it in the kitchen and sat down lolol


----------



## luckyme225

Bad new is I start my 7 days stretch at work tonight, which means only 5 hours of sleep a night. Good news is I got 10 hours of sleep lat night, not counting waking every hour to pee/ reposition myself. I'm already super cautious when in contact with someone contagious while at work, I can't imagine how much it will be amplified. My co-workers are probably going to wonder what's up when I go into rooms with masks and gloves. I'm really hoping I can wait until 12 weeks to tell them.


----------



## lisaf

I wanted to sleep in today but DH kicked me out of bed... because the cats were bugging him :growlmad: Jerk! ;) :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Does your manager know you are pregnant? Surely extra H&S checks and risk assessments need to be made for you! My manager has been exceptionally discrete but made sure I have all the assessments I need to do my job fully and safely for me and bean :) Hope the 7 days pass quickly for you though hun, arghh Id never cope on 5 hours sleep xxxxx


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks!! Not sure how I'll handle lack of sleep being pregnant now but I guess I'll deal somehow. I haven't told my mangers yet but if I find myself in a position where I feel like going in to certain rooms is putting myself and the baby at risk, I'll have to. Like I've never had chicken pox, and though I had the vaccine, still a slight risk going into a room with someone with chickenpox. That's not a risk I'm willing to take being pregnant. So excited being pregnant during flu and cold season, not :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

I just found out last week I was pregnant, I am due May 26th. In June I miscarried, so right now i am scared and confused about the pregnancy since it's so close. I am not sleeping well at all, I sleep for 3 hours then i am wide awake from 3-4 am with anxiety then back asleep til 7 30. I don't have to wake up for anything, yet I am wide awake very early... It's miserable, plus i just can't get comfortable at night and find myself very anxious too.


----------



## mummy3

Im sorry Becky and sequeena:hugs:

Luckyme, no way I could survive on 5 hours sleep!

Cant wait till we have a banner:happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama

trying to figure out this ticket thing, how do i get it so every time I wrote a post it's there without me having to paste it in?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pr___.png


----------



## cheree89

So sorry Sequeena and Becky :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

hopefulmama said:


> trying to figure out this ticket thing, how do i get it so every time I wrote a post it's there without me having to paste it in?
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pr___.png

Hi welcome and congratulations on your BFP :)

If you go to the blue banner at top of the page and click 'user cp' you'll see a list of options on the left. Clck edit profile, and then on the left again click edit signiture. Then I think you have to scroll down a bit to an empty box, copy and paste the signiture url in there and click save and here you go it should work :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Good morning everyone.

So sorry about Sequeena and Becky :hugs:

Welcome Hopefulmama.

Well, I had my first dry heave incident this morning, not pleasant. Dh and I are going to a birthday party for our friend's daughters this afternoon. What are your plans for today?


----------



## meow951

Sorry to be suck a rubbish thread starter but i've got loads of stuff going on at the moment.

My Aunty has fallen out with me over the wedding. My cars broken at the moment so i've asked my nan to pick me up from work a couple of times. I only live 10 minutes down the road but i've hurt my back and i'm bloody knackered after work, lazy i know. She message me last night on Facebook having a go at me! What is her problem? It's nothing to with her and she's the first to ask nan for favours and money.

Plus i had a migraine yesterday and i'm feeling so ropey anyway. I'm really worried as this is how it started last time and i'm absolutely crapping it.

I was wondering if someone would be willing to sort out the banner situation as i know how much everyone wants one. I just need to get a grip on life at the moment. Feeling very stressed and run down.

Anyone want to do it?


----------



## Anne191

Hey Ladies :wave:

I just found this thread and would love to join!
I'm due May 16th with our first. I had a miscarriage back in July....praying this bean sticks!


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies!!! Well I survived my first night of work and lack of sleep. Only 6 more to go. Not doing too bad yet but I'm sure it's because it was only day one. Hoping to try and get off early tonight.

ttcfurrever- ick, dry heaving is not fun. Hopefully it goes away so you can enjoy some cake!!

meow- sorry your going through a stressful time. :hugs:

Welcome new ladies and congrats :flower:


----------



## lisaf

I'll help sort out the banner situation. Anyone have ideas? Should I start a voting thread?


----------



## ttcfurrever

Lisa, I think a voting thread would be the best idea. Thanks for sorting it out!!

Meow- Take all the time you need, you have to take care of yourself first!!


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa I think that would be a great idea. That way the banners don't get lost in all our posts. :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Alright, I'd get on in when I'm back from the dog park... I may have to do one thread for banner suggestions then another to vote on them...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's too bad Mini Mayhems didn't win. This would have been my contribution:
 



Attached Files:







oaILy.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 44


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hahaha, cute Brandi.

I am so unbelievably tired today. No energy whatsoever.


----------



## twinmummy06

Sequeena and Becky im so sorry to hear the news :hugs:

I have a question for you lovely ladies. This might be TMI but it is frustrating me to no end. OH and i BD'd once within the time frame of O to concieve this child which was the 20th of August (damn you shift work, who needs it :haha:). i wasnt fully tracking ovulation, just going by EWCM and i had recently bought a maybe baby saliva ovulation tracker, so i was guessing O was some where between 20-22 august due to those factors. now, i had my scan today :happydance: :happydance::happydance: and the good news, NO BLIGHTED OVUM!!!!! im so happy, heartbeat was 150, but im only measuring 6 weeks 5 days :wacko: lets say i o'd 22nd Aug, if implantation took longer, say 10-12 days could that account for the 3-5 day difference i wasnt expecting? i know im acting irrational, but im soooo paranoid :dohh:


----------



## meow951

It's very common to be a few days early at this stage. If implantation occured later then you would be a bit behind. Some babies are just slow starters and then catch up towards the 12 week mark.

It's nothing to worry about! If you saw a heartbeat and everything is looking normal then i'd say that's a very good sign :)


----------



## twinmummy06

i figured it nothing to worry about, but we are pregnant, worrying is part of the package :haha: it was kinda depressing to change my ticker lol. can you add/change my due date to May 18th please :thumbup:


----------



## meow951

Lisa- A poll sounds like a brill idea!

I've got my booking appointment today so going to ask for a scan as i'm worried sick. Obviously i haven't got a reason like bleeding so if she says no i'll see if she knows anywhere where i can get a private one.

The nearest babybond is 3 hours away from me :shock:


----------



## meow951

twinmummy06 said:


> i figured it nothing to worry about, but we are pregnant, worrying is part of the package :haha: it was kinda depressing to change my ticker lol. can you add/change my due date to May 18th please :thumbup:

You don't have to tell me about worrying :haha:

Yeah i'll change it now :)


----------



## twinmummy06

heres my little blob, gotta think of a cute name for it, thinking bubbles or fidget at the moment :thumbup: the boys were jellybean and peanut, so need something different lol.

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/P9250498.jpg 

sorry its so big :wacko: and yes its a photo of a piece of paper, so ignore the crinkles lol.


----------



## stardust22

Aww congrats on your scan! great photo.

Glad to see I am not the only one panicking here. I wish i was throwing my guts up. I dont really feel sick. I am tired but nothing too bad and my boobs hurt, That is it!!!

Anyone else still feel ok this early and then BAM it hit.

I had a mmc in Janunary at almost 13 weeks and believe it or not I cant remember when it all started. I know I was ill the whole time but not sure if it was from 5 or 6 weeks?
x


----------



## Crissie

YAY Twinmummy, cute blob! What about Smartie or Jellytot :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hello ladies :)

How we all feeling? Im starting to feel better, still icky but not too bad, and still a bit tired but not as bad. I dont know if this good or not, Im at the dreaded 9 weeks stage so paranoyer is going crazy, but I still feel pregnant, just feel better than I was.

Hope everyone is ok, twin lovely scan!! Meow I hope they will give you some kind of reassurance hun :) let us know how your booking appt goes xxxxx


----------



## hopefulmama

I have the worst metallic taste in my mouth, nothing taste normal, not even water. nothing makes it go away, i guess its called Dysgeuisa.. aka disgusting. The solution is to have more acidic foods or eat pickles(barf) but i have such bad heartburn, i can't win on this one. My stress and irritability is out the window, everyone and everything is driving me nuts and my fuse is short. I feel like a crazy person :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhhh hopeful :hugs: it'll all be worth it hun, the hormones will settle down soon xxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

i think my insomnia is kicking in :cry: i had it really really bad with the boys, but i could just sleep whenever i wanted to when i finally did fall asleep. now with the kiddos i cant do that!!! i need to sleep, its 2am and im WIDE awake. crap crap crap! the computer doesnt help but im sick of laying in bed staring at the roof lol.


----------



## luckyme225

Hope you get some sleep soon twinmummy. I know how it is getting very little sleep and not being able to catch up during the day because you have a child to take care of. I can't wait to be off the same day as my husband and hopefully get at least a full 8 hours. Wish we could have coffee as that's what saved me before.


----------



## Sparklypants

Reading all of your posts I am beginning to feel most abnormal !

The only symptoms I have are sore boobs and occasional mild pelvic pains!

x


----------



## lisaf

Sorry I haven't gotten a poll going or anything ladies! BnB was down all Sunday - grr...
And now I'm at work, so I may try to get on it tonight?
I think I have to start a thread for suggestions first, then do a poll for them.


----------



## poppykat

Ahhh it was this day last year that I got my :bfp: My due date was 31st May.

The time will fly by! 

Wishing you all very happy and healthy pregnancies :flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww ty poppykat :)

Sparkly dont feel abnormal lol.... some people have nice symptomless pregnancies, or you may have them all kick in soon.. or in the 2nd tri while we are all radiant skinned, no sickness, wide awake and glowing lol


----------



## Sparklypants

new_to_ttc said:


> Awww ty poppykat :)
> 
> Sparkly dont feel abnormal lol.... some people have nice symptomless pregnancies, or you may have them all kick in soon.. or in the 2nd tri while we are all radiant skinned, no sickness, wide awake and glowing lol


Ah bugger lol


----------



## meow951

Sparklypants it's still early on chick! You'll get symptoms soon :)

Booking appointment went well. Midwife was lovely and really understanding. I've got a scan at 11:30am on Wednesday so keeping everything crossed.

Me and OH had a lovely meal out today and i managed to eat it all! I had rack of lamb with roast potatoes and veg and it was yum yum! And then we went and bought some plants from the garden centre and tidied up the front garden. Now just got to tackle the back one which is going to be a bit of a slog!

I was thinking as this thread is already quite long that i would make one for 2nd tri and then for 3rd tri when the times comes. Then we won't have like a 1000 pages and won't be loads to catch up on for new memebers etc. I don't know what everyone else thinks to this?


----------



## lisaf

My only thought is that people might not transfer over.... 
I'm part of some threads with several hundred pages... just put a welcome on the front page and tell people to just dive in and not worry about 'catching up' :)

I don't have issues with it loading, does anybody else?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh meow thats fab news they giving you a scan hunni, will sooooo put your mind at rest :) 

What do other due in's do? do they keep the same thread all 3 trimesters? I dont have any loading issues yet :)


----------



## charlotteb24

Evening ladies!
Great news on the scan meow, hope evrything goes well for you!

Have had the busiest day at work ever! arghh just hasn't stopped all day! hows everyone else been?
Got my booking appointment with the midwife this thursday which is pretty exciting!


----------



## Soph22

It got to 110 degrees F (that's about 43 C) where I live today!! It broke the record for highest temp EVER! EEcchhh! I know I need to drink lots of water to stay hydrated (already have a headache) but my tummy doesn't agree.:nope:

luckyme- I feel so bad for you and your lack of sleep! I'm not sleeping well, but at least I get to lie in bed for a long time and rest!

Welcome new ladies

Hope everyone else is feeling alright. I've finally started to feel a little less nauseous the last couple of days, way more moody though!:cry::growlmad::wacko:


----------



## Soph22

Just saw the June due dates thread! Wow, we are actually getting closer! Feels like the last few weeks have taken FOREVER!


----------



## mummy3

Soph22 said:


> It got to 110 degrees F (that's about 43 C) where I live today!! It broke the record for highest temp EVER! EEcchhh! I know I need to drink lots of water to stay hydrated (already have a headache) but my tummy doesn't agree.:nope:
> 
> luckyme- I feel so bad for you and your lack of sleep! I'm not sleeping well, but at least I get to lie in bed for a long time and rest!
> 
> Welcome new ladies
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling alright. I've finally started to feel a little less nauseous the last couple of days, way more moody though!:cry::growlmad::wacko:

yeah its completely boiling here!!!

I'm sweltering lol, :nope: Have run out of juice so sending hubby out!

Meow, yay at getting another scan, wednesday is my eldest dd birthday:cloud9:

I had my ob appointment today, saw baby wriggling around, pap smear was agony though, and I've lost weight with the hyperemesis.

Also, bloody dog ran off with my promethazine, :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

It was up to 106 (officially) today... previous high was 103.. though apparently the highest temp in the past 100 years was 108 and the highest temp EVER for here was 133!!! 

I was in an air conditioned office all day, but have no AC at home and no insulation in our house :(
So jealous hearing about the cool rainy days some ladies are having in the UK!

Ok.. need to go work on the banner thing now.


----------



## mummy3

Seriously jealous of good ole UK rain :rofl:

It was the thing I was most glad to see the back of when we emigrated, I guess no pleasing!


----------



## lisaf

I ran the tap on cold for 10 minutes when I got home... I couldn't even TOUCH the water until the 10 minute mark because it was so darned HOT.... the COLD water tap :dohh: how is that possible?


----------



## lisaf

So I started this thread looking for banner/siggy suggestions for our May Blossoms siggy pic.

I recapped the ones I could find so far in this thread (search isn't working totally right though so it was a lot of manual flipping).

Submit any you want up for consideration! 
If we get too many I may have to do a preliminary round of elimination! ;)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Good morning ladies! 

Thanks so much Lisa!

Twin- very nice pic!

OK, so please tell me if this is what you ladies morning sickness is like, because I think mine has kicked in.

I have brief waves of nausea (2 yesterday and one this morning) that only last about 2mins. This morning (and all last night) my stomach feels bloated and full. I woke up with a full bloated feeling stomach and I haven't even eaten yet. I literally feel like I ate a sack of potatoes.


----------



## meow951

Ok we shall stay as one thread then lol

I'm stuck at home today, no car as it's still being fixed and it's raining! So i think it's just me, tv and laptop today.

Has anyone else's sickness got worse again at 9 weeks?


----------



## ttcfurrever

OK everyone don't forget to add banners if you've made them!

https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkie...may-mommy-group-siggy-banner.html#post7063378

Meow- what's up with your car?


----------



## Crissie

ttcfurrever said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Thanks so much Lisa!
> 
> Twin- very nice pic!
> 
> OK, so please tell me if this is what you ladies morning sickness is like, because I think mine has kicked in.
> 
> I have brief waves of nausea (2 yesterday and one this morning) that only last about 2mins. This morning (and all last night) my stomach feels bloated and full. I woke up with a full bloated feeling stomach and I haven't even eaten yet. I literally feel like I ate a sack of potatoes.

This is exactly how I feel, I have the hugest tummy! I really look like 4 month pregnant! It's so uncomfortable. Oh man will it ever go away? :dohh::nope:


----------



## meow951

ttcfurrever said:


> OK everyone don't forget to add banners if you've made them!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkie...may-mommy-group-siggy-banner.html#post7063378
> 
> Meow- what's up with your car?

The head gaskets gone on it.

I hate cars, they cost so much money when the break down :(


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies, can i join you please? had my scan this morning and my EDD is 5th May :) 

Hope you all are well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KimE

Hi guy, how's everyone feeling? 

Not been on in the last couple of day because my dd has been poorly (AGAIN!!! - she seems to be catching allllll the bugs) and demanding all my attention!! (not that she doesn't all the time anyway when she's well! :dohh:) Way too many pages to flick back through but hope everyone is well and had lovely scans and not feeling too sick :hugs:

ttc -sounds like ms to me. I have nausea :wacko: same as with my daughter which didn't develop into full blown throwing up last time but was pretty miserable just feeling sick all the time. Wonder if it will be the same this time :shrug: also does anyone have this - I feel really stuffed up in my nose like I am allergic to something constantly and its doing my head in!! 

My hip went for the first time at the weekend :cry:, bad SPD last time towards the end cos its slightly out of alignment due to a car accident - looks like I may be having trouble earlier this time. I avoided a brace last time and I'm hoping to again. :nope:

What's everyone doing for exercise? I am determined this time to do more than I did with my daughter as I had terrible restless legs syndrome and want to try and prevent it this time (need my sleep!!) Am thinking about swimming once a week, pre-natal yoga once and week and gentle cardio (exercise bike) once a week. Would love to not put as much weight on this time as well as put 2 1/2 stone on last time and it was a bugger to loose!! 

Hi to all the new guys :hugs: xxx


----------



## luckyme225

HELP LADIES!!! This morning my morning sickness started and hit hard. I've needed to puke 24/7 since waking up. What can I do to calm it down. I can't have my head in the toilet all day because I staff meeting then a shift at work this evening. I have a washcloth on my neck for now but it's not really helping. Ohh I feel like crap!


----------



## 24/7

Get some seabands ASAP!! xx


----------



## luckyme225

Uhh... dont know that I can make to the store right now. I plan on having my husband pick me up some tonight though. Did they work well for you?


----------



## 24/7

I put them on friday after not being able to get up for days I was so ill, and it might just be a coincidence, but have had maybe the odd wave since.... Probably just a good few days, but worth a try. xx


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks! I'm willing to try anything at this point!!


----------



## 24/7

Exactly how I felt, hope they help. xx


----------



## charlotteb24

hope the sickness dies down for you all soon! so far i've been lucky with that side of things, though the last few days i feel like someone has zapped all the energy out of me with a straw, i just feel exhausted!
I could sleep for a week and thats not like me! been taking my vitamins so i guess its just all hormonal based!
Argh! better go and pick the little man up for nursery and go do the shopping! days like today are days when i really wish i could drive as i so cant be bothered to walk anywhere at the moment!


----------



## koco

So I posted in first tri but certainly wasn't going to leave it out here.  Went to the doc yesterday. Got my bloods back, all is 100% normal. He says my symptoms are right where they should be, as is my weight and everything else, he's very happy with where we are. :thumbup:

He did a scan, and we GOT TO SEE THE HEARTBEAT!!!! Yay :happydance: I already knew, intellectually, that I was preggers and all, things have been pretty obvious and steady with me. But it's like, it suddenly became real. There is a second heartbeat in my body, another little person living inside of me. I can't really describe it, but to you ladies I somehow imagine I don't have to.

My hubby actually picked it out first. He was pretty happy. I said "It's my ET baby!" like ET in the movie, since his heart lit up. It was like little flashes of light inside the body that you could see. Like electrical impulses or something. Hubby called me a nerd haha :haha:

Just keep swimming, just keep swimming... just keep swimming :hugs:


----------



## stardust22

I want to be sick!!!!! I just need as many symptoms as possible right now because I just need to know im pregnant constantly. I am sure it will kick in and I will regret this.

Luckily I have a scan next week to check things are ok. Praying like never before!
x


----------



## koco

stardust22 said:


> I want to be sick!!!!! I just need as many symptoms as possible right now because I just need to know im pregnant constantly. I am sure it will kick in and I will regret this.
> 
> Luckily I have a scan next week to check things are ok. Praying like never before!
> x

You say that now :winkwink: I said the same thing up until just after 6 weeks. It started slow, just make sure to get out of bed and eat little often, it's all about management. Then it takes over. After about 3 days, I was ready to give all that wishing right on back. The sore boobs, bloating, and exhaustion were all I needed :haha:

I guess some woman get mild nausea, just enough that they know everything is right but not enough to be even remotely bothersome. If you get it, I hope that's what you get :thumbup: I would have loved to have that!


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck for your scan next week Stardust22!!

Finally, after weeks of me blabbing to people, i officially annouced my pregnancy today! it feels really good to not be keeping it a secret anymore. 

Babybrain officially kicked in today too, i totally forgot my address at the hospital earlier, and then i was editing my siggy on here and accidentlly deleted it! I miss my memory. :rofl:


----------



## cheree89

luckyme225 said:


> Thanks! I'm willing to try anything at this point!!

Go get a can/jar of fruit (peaches or pears preferably) in heavy syrup (NOT lite syrup!). Sip the juice.

This is my grandma's recommendation - worked for my aunts when they suffered from hyperemesis. Of course, they all got home canned peach and pear syrup from my grandma.


----------



## ttcfurrever

meow951 said:


> ttcfurrever said:
> 
> 
> OK everyone don't forget to add banners if you've made them!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkie...may-mommy-group-siggy-banner.html#post7063378
> 
> Meow- what's up with your car?
> 
> The head gaskets gone on it.
> 
> I hate cars, they cost so much money when the break down :(Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that :nope:. I hope it gets fixed soon.

Hello and welcome Wiggler!

Kim- sorry to hear about your DD, I hope she feels better soon. Right now for me it's walking 1 hour on the treadmill 3x per week.

Lucky- Did anything work for the MS? I got some Jamaican ginger soda and that worked really well for me today.

24/7- I'm glad the bands are working well for you.

Charlotte- I hear you! I've been so tired lately myself. How are you coping with the fatigue and the little man?

Koco- Congrats on the scan!!! It's what we all live for isn't it?

Stardust- I thought I wanted ms too, boy was I wrong.

Cheree- I'm gonna tuck that tip away for later if I need it.

Crissie- I was thinking is was ms, but I wasn't sure if it was or if I just had an upset stomach. Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## mummy3

Luckyme:hugs: 
Nausea/vomiting is horrid! Best thing you can do is get something bland in your stomach, its always worse on empty stomach. If you cant keep anything down , go to your docs straight away, dont leave it until you get dehydrated! There are different meds you can take:thumbup:

Ginger works for some people, plain biscuits/cookies, bananas.


----------



## 24/7

I know this is probably going to sound abit mad, but I have started eating baby jars.... As its all lump free and bland for baby tummies, I thought it might be an idea, and at the moment I only like cold food, so have started having a savoury and then a sweet jar if I feel to yucky to cook etc, as although they are only small, there is a little bit of nutrition in there.

Exits thread like this.... :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## lisaf

I find that if I eat, it calms me down... if I'm already gagging, I pretty much have to see it through... but even just the feel of a saltine on my tongue can stop me from gagging when I just feel awful. I just keep eating all day long.
I was actually about to complain about how tired I am of food.... I'm sick of stuffing stuff in my face all day.


----------



## lisaf

24/7 said:


> I know this is probably going to sound abit mad, but I have started eating baby jars.... As its all lump free and bland for baby tummies, I thought it might be an idea, and at the moment I only like cold food, so have started having a savoury and then a sweet jar if I feel to yucky to cook etc, as although they are only small, there is a little bit of nutrition in there.
> 
> Exits thread like this.... :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

Haha, I love baby food, lol. I only dare try the fruit ones, but they are YUMMY! ;)
:haha:


----------



## meow951

I'm going to get some sea bands tomorrow i think!

I'm feeling so sick so anythings worth a try. But not until after scan, don't want to jinx it lol

Congratulations wiggler- I'll add you now :)


----------



## luckyme225

Got my morning sickness checklist for the grocery store: seabands, canned peaches, plain cookies, and a jar or two of baby fruit jars. Hopefully that will help keep it at bay somewhat but if someone pukes in front of me tonight nothing will probably save me. You ladies are the best :flower: Now if only I could convince myself to eat something.


----------



## 24/7

And mouthwash to take away the awful taste. xx


----------



## lisaf

oh yes, I need to buy a toothbrush at work 'just in case'

Oh... my acupuncturist swears by ginger tea.. made with fresh ginger root... you skin it, chop it and boil it in water. I haven't had MS bad enough to bother going to the store for ginger root, but it sounds kind of yummy to me, lol. 
Right now the thought of drinking anything hot is just too much for me... 
So far a cooler day with temps in the high 80s, but its only noon... 2pm is usually the peak. Yikes...


----------



## 24/7

Feeling sick again. :(


----------



## Wiggler

Any of you ladies drinking Lucozade (not sure if its sold in USA) i feel REALLY ill if i eat/drink anything so i sip Lucozade during the day and then i can eat! Starting to get a bit sick of the taste of it now though, bit sweet for me.


----------



## lisaf

is that like pedialyte?


----------



## Wiggler

No, its a bright orange glucose energy drink. got nearly no caffiene in it, which isnt bad (0.012%). just loaded to the brim with sugar.


----------



## charlotteb24

I sipped lucozade with noah! I was REALLY sick with ms with noah, i became intollerant to milk, cheese and pretty much any dairy products until i was about 12 weeks gone! it was awful!
I'm actually worried this time that i'm not feeling sick as everyone else seems to be! not that i want to as i know how awful it is from the last time around lol!
But the tiredness and the dizzy spells like i'm going to pass out are enough for me to cope with, with having a 19 month old to run around after an a job to keep down haha!

Can't remember who asked lol but i'm coping fine at the moment with little boy and being pregnant, not sure how easy it will be when i start getting a bump and low on energy! but at the moment it doesn't feel much different :)


----------



## Wiggler

i understand the tiredness while running round after a toddler! dylan is 2 next month and love keeping me running about.

hun dont worry about not feeling as sick as last time, i feel much better this time round, just a bit icky after i eat. (i'm still searching for that perfect food though)


----------



## lisaf

That drink sounds horrible! LOL! Wonder if it works like the canned fruit syrup though? :haha:
I do find that juice helps me take the edge off the nasuea if its so bad that I am having trouble even thinking about food. In fact, first thing I do every morning is take a swig of juice and within a few minutes I can actually contemplate breakfast where at first I'm just too desperately nauseous to even think about or prepare food.


----------



## Wiggler

yea its probably got something to do with the sugar. :thumbup:

Anyways ladies, i am absolutely shattered, i'm going to curl up in bed and read until i pass out :haha:

oooh, just realised.. only 2 more sleeps til i get my new phone :thumbup::cloud9::happydance:

night night xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies :)

My symptoms are fading, Im REALLY starting to worry :( Im hardly sicky at all, infact cant think of a time today that I was, a little bit after a Mac Ds milkshake but then that is heavy and sickly at the best of times. And its 10pm and usually I am dead on my feet by now, but I feel awake, and Ive done an extra shift at work and it didnt phase me, Tuesday are my hell day, and I dont feel tired :( Everyone keeps tellng me its normal for it all to calm down, but they told me that last time at 9 weeks when my symptoms vanished and I found out 3 weeks later the HB had stopped at 9 weeks and I had an MMC :cry: Im proper getting worked up, I dont know what to do :(


----------



## lisaf

aw TTC :hugs: None of us know for sure whats happening... even you, right? 
I thought I was reading in my book that hormones are peaking soon and symptoms should ease off.... you had the MS so bad at first that I would think its possible you hit your peak and its now leveling off a little.
While its true things stopped at 9w before, you know the HCG/hormones didn't just vanish even if your symptoms did ease off.
I thought you'd been getting gradually better this time... so its more of a tolerance build-up?

I haven't been there, but whats going to happen will happen (meaning good things too!). Call your midwife and share your worries with her and see what she says.
Hang in there! The odds are in your favor!


----------



## charlotteb24

Aww hunny if you are that worried then go speak to someone as worrying isn't going to be good for you. Maybe due to the circumstances of losing a baby around this point last time they can do an early scan for you? or another scan if you have already had one?
They keep saying to me (friends that is) that every pregnancy is different and i feel completely different to what i did 1st time, so i guess you have to try and treat it like that but i can fully understand that its easier said than done!

wriggler - thanks for that! it makes me feel a bit better knowing that i'm not the only one with less symptoms 2nd time around!

Can't decide whether to eat and then go to bed or just go to bed, either way, i'm shattered!


----------



## lisaf

I always eat before bed... hoping it will stave off that morning starvation feeling, lol!


----------



## mummy3

new:hugs: can you speak to your mw and get another scan, or get a private one? My symptoms eased for a few days and I got worried, then again blast they hit again. You could be having a few good days. 

Ladies in the states, lucozade is kinda like fizzy gatorade! Pretty good stuff if you are ill!

Now on the toddler front, I have a 2 1/2 year old and a 1 year old, both mobile to chase,:haha: 

Now I have a question... anyone with itchy boobs?:blush: Its even waking me in the night! 

Also anyone really really constipated? I aint been since last monday:wacko::blush: owch!


----------



## beckyfletcher

just an update after scan last thurs which HB seen i was told not out of woods as fluid was low had more bleding fri and lost my baby scan yesterday confirmd it a complete miscarriage :(

Hope everyone has a healty pregnancy xxx


----------



## meow951

So sorry becky :( Here if you need to talk

New to ttc- Ask for a scan or book a private one if funds allow it! I asked and i've got one this morning. I've been bricking it as well as baby died at 9 weeks last time for me. You need to put your mind at rest and know either way. It's horrible when you have had a loss, it's all just filled with worry.

Mummy3- I have itchy boobs too lol I wonder why they itch?


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry for your loss becky :hugs::hugs::hugs:


Its finally happened.. i have run out of Lucozade, today should be fun :haha:
My hips are still sore from my long walk yesterday, and i dont see my MW for another 8 weeks, so i'm hoping they dont get too much worse before then. 

I made a list last night of EVERYTHING we need for the baby (we didnt keep much from when DS was little cos most of it was not that good) going to get a few of the cheaper bits each month, then the more expensive stuff i'm going to nab in the Jan sales. As long as the travel system is reduced i'm happy :haha:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

So sorry for your loss Becky i hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Wiggler i'm on the lucozade it's a god send :)
I've been being sick/feeling sick all day and on my night shifts have made up a little sick tin for the car lol!
Has our name been decided yet?
I've managed to keep a banana & crumpets down today so doing good x


----------



## stardust22

Morning ladies,

So heres my symtoms so far!!

Itchy and burning nipples
Cant get enough cold drinks and ice lollies
Beef monster munch LOL!!!
Hungry constantly but cant eat dinner as its too much.
Feel nautious all day but definately worse in the evenings
Tossing and turning all night
But I love them all!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

ooh i LOVE ice lollies, even though my flat is freezing, they rehydrate my mouth much better than water! 

Just had my breakfast of a dairylea dunker, it was heavenly! 

Wudluvanuva1 you have me yearning crumpets now!! gonna have to buy a toaster tomorrow, i hate toasting crumpets under the grill.


----------



## Lucky777

ok so i went for a scan got a heartbeat of 115bpm (at 6+1) but the doctor put me back a week my due date will only be 18/05/11


----------



## stardust22

Aw Lucky great news about your scan. Your dates may change again by the 12 weeks scan and you date comes back to what it was again!

I have an early one next week, waiting for my appointment
x


----------



## hopefulmama

Today was my first bout of morning sickness, full on. I still have the metal taste in my mouth but its getting better, or maybe i am just getting used to it? Since I found out i was pregnant my husband has been out of the country. So happy he finally comes back on Sunday, it sucks telling him via phone about my pregnancy and then him constantly hearing my whining and complaining via bbm/text. Will be relieved when he's home... 
As for the last couple days I have been soo anxious and panicky. I have problems with anxiety and panic attacks and i have to taper my meds down in combo with my hormones raging, i am a crying fool who goes from screaming to crying to laughing. A complete nutter. Anyone experience this?


----------



## hopefulmama

Also all the Americans wondering what Lucozade is, it's same thing as gatorade. I am from the UK originally but live in US now... not sure if thats helpful at all to anyone.


----------



## Wiggler

found this website that sells Lucozade (and other british food) in America.

https://www.poppyspantry.com/lucozade-p-127.html 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## koco

beckyfletcher said:


> just an update after scan last thurs which HB seen i was told not out of woods as fluid was low had more bleding fri and lost my baby scan yesterday confirmd it a complete miscarriage :(
> 
> Hope everyone has a healty pregnancy xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Crissie

Wiggler said:


> found this website that sells Lucozade (and other british food) in America.
> 
> https://www.poppyspantry.com/lucozade-p-127.html
> 
> xxxxxxxx

Oh my word, I'm glad I live in the UK, I would die without Cadburys!


----------



## lisaf

We have some Cadbury's stuff here. Not at every store, but I know I've seen the Caramels several times in normal stores. We do get more Cadbury's stuff for Easter. I LOVE the mini-creme eggs.

Anything I should order from there ladies? Lol, I'm a little scared of the stuff since it looks completely unfamiliar to me!
I'm not a chocolate-lover... give me chewy fruity stuff any day though (unfortunately, not loving the sweets so much in this pregnancy... more of the cheesy salty stuff)


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, I just found this thread...I'm due May 12th. Can you please add me?

Hi, Lisa!


----------



## lisaf

Onelildream said:


> Hey, I just found this thread...I'm due May 12th. Can you please add me?
> 
> Hi, Lisa!

Hey there! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa, you havent lived until you have tried british sweets and crisps!! i outgrew my sweettooth when i was about 18, but the good thing about being pregnant is i LOVE sweet food again (i scoffed 3 milky ways and a pack of rolo's earlier) :haha:

omg! they sell Black Jacks and Pear Drops!!! none of my local shops sell them, i have to go to the huge supermarket for them. :wacko:

I would deffo reccomend Lucozade though for morning sickness.:thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## meow951

Scan went great!

Baby had a strong heartbeat and was moving around. I'm measuring ahead and my due date at the moment is now the 28th April but i'm going to stay in here as love talking to all you ladies.

Once i have my 12 week scan i'll be 100% happy then. Can't wait for the next 2 weeks to hurry up!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pmsl... enjoy Cadburys while it lasts!!! 

OMG... I thought my problems were bad yesterday... but its nothing compare to the problems you Americans have if this stuff isnt available to you readily (looking through the website now lol)... have to make light of my situation or I would be sectioned under the mental capacity act lolol Oh and not to mention 2 days of tiredness kicking in about 3pm, followed by 2 days of sickness hitting full on about 4.30pm today (sigh huge relief lol)

Anyway... back to this website... Curlywurlys.. if you do not have them over there... they need to be top of the list, and Barrets fruit salads sweets (lisa you'll love these if you a sweety type lol).. black jacks a more aquired taste, but I personally love them lol Fruit pastells.. seriously?? you dont have these in every store????? Oooooo strawberry bon bons.. Lisa you'll love these!!!!! (vimto ones are the best lol but strawberry will certainly do lol) Ooohh.. Rusks.. you're babies will love these!!! And Weetabix as they get older (from about 6 - 9 months I think lol) Wow.. Jammy dodgers lol (you lot live a sheltered life lol) Oh Monster Munch, Ive been living on these lolol Flaming hot are lush lol How much of this stuff can you serously not get over there??? I am in complete shock lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meow fantastic news about the scan hun, so glad they were able to quickly put your mind at rest :) Your dates may change again at the 12 week scan so stick with us May Blossoms ;) xxxxx


----------



## 24/7

*Sinks into great depression re coeliac disease and everything it means I can't eat*

:(:p


----------



## meow951

I will definately stick here whatever! I expect a few of us with due dates right at the beginning of May might get moved forward to April.

Does anyone know where i can buy jelly bellys? I love them but on their website i can only see mixed boxes or 1kg bags of single flavours. Woolworths used to sell them but obviously don't now and i really really want some!


----------



## luckyme225

meow- glad your scan went well

lisa- you just reminded me that not only will I be pregnant over the Holidays (and hopefully enjoy tons of food) but I'll also be pregnant during Easter. That means tons of cadburry eggs and the joyrancher/straburst/nerds jelly beans!!! This poor child is going to be hooked on sugar.

Feeling a bit better today, thank you everyone for your tips. I had to make myself drink water and get some toast in me but it didn't come back up, which is a good start. I'm wondering how long I will be rocking the seabands. I did end up telling two people at work yesterday, kinda nice for someone to know. Can't wait to announce it to the world though!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

meow hun, you can get bassett or shop brand Jelly babies from supermarkets, you can get the tiny ones from sweet shops that sell sweets by the jar, and also tradditional jelly babies (proper ones not mass produced ones lol)

Glad you feeling better lucky hun xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

The candy stores at the mall usually have Jelly Bellies where you can fill the bag with just the flavors you want... the grocery stores here have some fun mixes like the fruit bowl one (fruity flavors only) and so on. I LOVE the sours! :) I hate the generic mixes because I always end up eating a gross flavor.

Ok... SO weird, but you just reminded me that I had a dream last night that I was eating jelly bellies... I remember holding a dark purple/black one up to the light to see if it was grape or licorice... it looked purple with the sun behind it so I ate it and it was grape and SO yummy!!

Ok, I may have to try some of these things, but I'm betting we have lots of stuff here you guys dont get  We're not totally deprived you know, lol! ;)

Meow - congrats on the scan.. you have to stick around anyway as the person who started the group :haha: not getting away from us now!!

new-to-ttc - congrats on the MS :rofl: glad it made you feel better! :)


----------



## Onelildream

Strange question, but when laying down can anyone feel their uterus? LOL. Seriously.


----------



## lisaf

not through my fat layers :blush:
I do think it starts to pop up a bit around your time (From what I remember in my books)and since its not your first, stuff like that happens sooner than for first-timers.


----------



## Onelildream

I'm asking bc I can't. It worries me that I'm not going to have a baby with a hb. But I'm just paranoid, and need a scan.... 1 week to go


----------



## lisaf

Aw, the worries are normal, esp with your past experience. But I don't think feeling it or not is going to tell you anything at this stage! :hugs:
1 week isn't too long... hang in there!


----------



## Onelildream

24/7 Sorry you are dealing with celiac! Crappy. When I was preg with my son I was allergic to gluten. IT FREAKIN SUCKED! One time I broke down and ate a whole bag of bread...I regreted it for days but I was so emotionally attached to bread!!!!


----------



## ticktock

Lucky777 said:


> ok so i went for a scan got a heartbeat of 115bpm (at 6+1) but the doctor put me back a week my due date will only be 18/05/11

I had to have emergency scan today due to spotting but saw heartbeat and was 115bpm too! I've been put back a few days but am still a May blossom. 

Was relieved to see heartbeat but still bit stressed lol she took ages to find the baby and heartbeat, was the longest minute of my life!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oooo meow do you just want particular colours of jelly babies?? lol How fussy!!! If you have a newsagents that sell jars of sweets they'll probably separate them for you :) We have a sweet shop in Conwy that sells the old fashion sweets, stuff I havent seen since I was a little girl, and stuff that dates me, my mum was amazed when I showed her the shop there were sweets that tok her back to her childhood lol

Its hard to comprehend how day to day things here arent readily available over there. When I go on holiday insde Europe its acceptable not to see the sweets because its holiday pmsl.. its easy to forget you are a whole lot further lol

Yes great news about the MS... wow it hit hard this afternoon lol Such a relief, and the tirdness too lol.... now I need it to settle down so I can get a good nights sleep lol

One.. I dont think I can feel my uterus lol... BUT I do get this really hard swollen area low down at night it eases off in the day when Im walking round, dont know if thats my uterus, its a little to the right not totally central lol


----------



## Wiggler

with DS i could feel my uterus from about 11/12 weeks, cant feel anything yet with this one, but i'm still only 8+6. 

Had some success today without my Lucozade, after eating choccy, dairylea dunkers and dinner just now i feel fine! :happydance: i even had a coffee!! hopefully i can start eating my usual food again soon. i miss jacket potato, roast dinners, stew and dumplings. hehe.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JJay

:happydance:Glad to hear there've been lots of good scans :happydance:

I had mine today and heard the heartbeat, it was wonderful :cloud9: got moved forward to edd of 3rd May (ff said 9th) which ties in with my lmp

Beanie measures 20.8mm and had a hb of around 170. So happy :)


----------



## meow951

new to ttc- I only like the flavours like lemon, lime, orange etc. I hate like the conconut and wierd flavours.

Just been food shopping, didn't buy any food that i could make a meal out of and somehow spent £30! All we seem to have it sweets.

Might have to ask my mum to cook us some food while i feel so sick lol How lazy of me but i just can't cook or think about what i want to eat. OH is thin enough as it is!


----------



## Crissie

Hey meow you can get jelly bellies at House of Fraser, you can even pick your flavours! They also somtimes sell the mixed boxes at TK max at the tills. My fav is peach and lemon and my all time worst is butter popcorn - yuk!


----------



## lisaf

I think buttered toast is worse than buttered popcorn. I do love Juicy Pear..
ok you girls are making me want some now!


----------



## Onelildream

eew...they make buttered toast flavored jelly bellies?


----------



## lisaf

yep, NASTY... they make SO many flavors... some are the Harry Potter ones that are meant to be we weird or nasty... like the spaghetti one that tasted like cold, day old, cafeteria spaghetti.
They have a garlic one that people love though that made me throw up. I think that was a 'serious' flavor, not one of the Harry Potter ones.

I may have only really seen these because I went to a Jelly Belly factory store, lol.


----------



## zeezee

24/7 said:


> *Sinks into great depression re coeliac disease and everything it means I can't eat*
> 
> :(:p

Hey sweetheart, I am celiac as well - where are you at? UK or Australia/NZ? Are you newly diagnosed? Tell me what you are craving and I will see if I can help, I bake a lot with gluten free flours and have mastered a few things that DH doesn't even know are gluten free  (shhhhh...)


----------



## Soph22

Hi all-
congrats to all with good news scans! :thumbup:

Had another instance at work of people trying to plan things for May. I keep wanting to say something like, "don't count on me" but I can't! I'm the worst liar too, so I probably have some weird look on my face. 

It's getting so hard not to say anything! We have another big event coming up right before my next scan. I really want to keep the news to ourselves until the 12 week scan, but it will be another weekend of "vodka tonics" which I never drink instead of my usual wine. and many sidelong, wondering looks from my friends. 

so glad to have all of you lovely ladies to chat with! :flower:


----------



## luckyme225

All this food talk is making me feel sick. Yuck, yuck, and yuck! Sickness is really bad this evening :( I think I need to find a drink that doesn't taste gross and has some calories and maybe some nutrients. I just don't think i could eat anything solid. Need to try the fruit syrup thing. Do you think soup would be easier to digest and go down? Tried eating dry bread/crackers but didn't work out too well. I'm worried about taking of my seabands off to sleep.

yay for the good scans :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Alright, I got no submissions for banners for a day or so, so I figured its time to start voting...
poll is here:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/426112-vote-may-mommies-banner.html

I added a new one at the bottom for those who have been keeping an eye on things.
I excluded a few that were nearly identical, hope that doesn't offend anybody.
Some girls have expressed a little concern about anything too 'girly' since we're bound to have some baby boys in here ;)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Dunno what day in may I am due yet I am pretty sure its 19-20th. I have my appointment the end of october. Ugh hate waiting so long for my first appointment.


----------



## Wiggler

I hope the time flies by for you hun, it'll be here before you know it.

My next MW appointment isnt for another 7 weeks :(


----------



## MayBaby2011

ooo im going to be a may mommy :) due may 9th


----------



## BabyMama2010

and me, I'm due May 24th!!! yay!!! xxxxxx


----------



## meow951

All new ladies added/due date changes made!


----------



## charlotteb24

morning ladies!
voted for the banners! it looks like it going to be a close call!

I dare to add that my Ms has started :( but also a bit :) aswell as i now feel a bit more like i'm actually pregnant haha! I have been SO dizzy to the point of feeling almost drunk the past few days, it seems to come in waves! Luckily i'm off to the midwife for my booking appointment today so i shall mention it! 

As for jelly beans, strawberry all the way :) none of these weird exotic flavours and definalty nothing like toast, spaghetti or popcorn! EWWW!


----------



## Crissie

Ewwww Garlic Jelly Beans! That one takes the cake :sick:

I went to the Doc when I found out I was Preggas and they gave me a choice of the 3 hospitals in the area. So told them I'm going to go with Kingston Hospital and they said that the midwifes would call me to make an appointment.

Does anyone know how long it take to get a booking appointment? A friend of mine who also went to Kingston she said that her doctors had to send through the fax again as the hospital had not received it. Now I'm worried that might happen to me. 

But I don't want to call them cause they'll just get annoyed...


----------



## jmiller

Knock Knock. Can you put me down for the 30th? :)


----------



## malunet

congrats everyone...my duedate is may 30th


----------



## Szaffi

Another one for the 30th ---- ME


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies!! How is everyone doing today? Two more nights of late night work/ barely any sleep, then I'm off for a week, woop! I'm supposed to go on a date with hubby next week but it doesn't look like it will be happening unless my sickness decides to give me a break. One more week until my first visit with the nurse, yay!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi everyone I'm due 25th of May can I join please! Xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Wiggler said:


> I hope the time flies by for you hun, it'll be here before you know it.
> 
> My next MW appointment isnt for another 7 weeks :(

Thanks hope it flys for you as well! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Yay to all the new ladies!

Wow, I didn't expect the may banner to be such a close call.
I'm kind of glad I set an automatic close date on it so I'm not tempted to keep the polls open hoping the one I like best wins, :rofl:

Feeling really nauseous all morning... the juice I just drank seems to have finally helped a little.


----------



## new_to_ttc

hello :) wow welcomes to all the new May mummies :)

I have my next appointment on Tuesday with MW for my bloods to be done and some other bits... its come round very fast!

Can I clarify meow.. are you wanting jelly beans or babies lol... I had no idea babies came in such variety but beans... that I can believe lol althought some of Lisa flavours... no ta!!! lololol 

Oh nooooooooooooooo i cant decide on the banner I like!!! lol Oh and I havent got a #2??? lolol Awwww how am I suppose to chose from all of them.. they all lovely. I havent looked at the reults so not to sway my decision lol

Hope everyone is ok :) MS still loitering today lol and tiredness too... got to love it!! I do need to eat a meal tonight lol stop eating junk food which seems to be the only thing appealling, except apples lol Oh and cinnemon bagels mmmmmm crikey Im so glad Im going home to my parents this weekend, I'll get some proper food lol


----------



## lisaf

ugh.. sooo sick today.. I'm actually tempted to ask if I can go home... I know my boss would let me, but feel bad abandoning my carpool buddy...
I'll see how I feel after lunch... is 11am too early for lunch? ;)

Hmmm.. banner #2 broke on the original banner threads... seems to have broken again... grrrr


----------



## lisaf

heck, my ticker keeps breaking :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

11am is not too early for lunch lol 

Your banner appears ok Lisa, but the #2 banner is broken :(


----------



## lisaf

nope my banner is broken on my screen... but only on this thread? Its weird :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

I can see your banner hunni xxx


----------



## Luvmysunshine

My little one is due May 23! Put me down please!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Can you add me for the 24th of May please? Thank you x


----------



## meow951

new to ttc- I'm on about jelly bean. I hate jelly babies lol

Congratulations to all the new ladies! I've added you to the list :)


----------



## BizyBee

Hi! I'd like to join. I'm due on May 9th! :cloud9:

I've seen the baby's heartbeat twice and go back for another scan at 9w4d.


----------



## tinks28

Hi Girls :) 

only just seen this thread 
can i join ?

May 23rd :) xxxxx


----------



## Hope83

Hello Ladies. Can i be put down for the 25th? Please and thank you :flower:


----------



## callyd

I am due May 30! :) Nice to meet you all!


----------



## twinmummy06

arghhhh so annoyed today! got my first appointment for my MW yesterday for Oct 5th, or so i thought. i rang up to try rebook as OH is going to be at work and cannot get it off and turns out they "sent out" an appointment for the 28th Sept, i missed it because i didnt even know it existed! GRRRRRRRRR i recieved my antenatal appointment and this MW appointment but not the 1st one? all to the same address from the same place, bloody rediculous :grr:

i hate waiting, even though its only few days... :haha:


----------



## lisaf

ooh twin mummy I'd be furious too!!!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Ive got a blueberry now! YES! hehehe. When the darn thing switches in 5 mins anyways!


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, i've got to get round to redoing my siggy. Hoping to get it done over the weekend.

Got my new phone yesterday and spent ages looking at pregnancy apps, but the one i found that has EVERYTHING in one (week by week, kick counter, contraction timer, etc etc) is paid so looks like i am going to have to get 3-4 different free ones. I did however download lots of games though :haha::blush:

I think i'm coming down with a cold which is very annoying, But OH isnt back at work for another 4 days so he can look after me. 

Hope you ladies are well

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

^^^ hope your cold stays away and you feel better soon!

Does anyone else not have any symptoms? If it wasn't for my AF not arriving and the test being +ve I wouldn't believe it!


----------



## stardust22

pinkclaire said:


> ^^^ hope your cold stays away and you feel better soon!
> 
> Does anyone else not have any symptoms? If it wasn't for my AF not arriving and the test being +ve I wouldn't believe it!

YES!!!!!!!! me :wacko:

I feel tired and my boobs hurt (a little) but really other than that I feel ok.
it worried me sometimes but then I think because I am off work and sleeping loads, resting loads. I know last time for 3 months I was up at 6 and working 5,6,7 day shifts and it was awful. never sick but I had horrendous dizzy spells and very sicky feeling. 

BUT I FEEL OK!!!!!!
there is still time though and I am only 6 weeks today.
x


----------



## meow951

Try not to be too worried about lack of symptoms.

My cousin had no symptoms at all and didn't believe she was pregnant until she saw it on the screen! She had her little girl last night.

It's still early, lots of time for sickness :haha:


----------



## stardust22

meow951 said:


> Try not to be too worried about lack of symptoms.
> 
> My cousin had no symptoms at all and didn't believe she was pregnant until she saw it on the screen! She had her little girl last night.
> 
> It's still early, lots of time for sickness :haha:

Thank you for reassurance!!!! we are just all barmy really LOL
x


----------



## meow951

Barmy = us lot? Never! :haha:


----------



## stardust22

Well I definately am....shouldn't assume about you lot tho :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

With James I knew from the moment of conception! Seriously I had such clear symptoms but this time I've had nothing! Also I had severe sickness so I'm really hoping that stays away this time!

I am still bf though, so I suppose a lot of my symptoms would be hidden wouldn't they? Ie my boobs are already making milk so wouldn't be such a shock this time! Oh I don't know :shrug:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good afternoon ladies :) How are we all?

I feel pregnant!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!! lol I dont feel crap I dont feel so tired I cant walk, Im not so sick I feel rubbish, but Im not symptomless.. I have manageable ickyness and acheyness yay!!! lolol

Im going home to my parents this weekend, proper food woohoo I cant wait, although not looking forward to the 150 mile drive lol Actually Im setting off in an hour or so and I really ought to be packing lol So will bid you ladies a good afternoon :)

Welcomes to all the new May mummies :) Huge congratulations on your BFPs xxxxx

Oh and meow... I hae no idea where you can get jelly beans lolol sorry baby brain lol


----------



## ttcfurrever

Good afternoon ladies,

I had my scan today and saw a little blob with a heart rate of 147. Unfortunately the blob has taken residence in my fallopian tube instead of my uterus. It's been a rough day for DH and I after 9 years of ttc and now this. I'll be having surgery tomorrow to remove the tube. I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies and blessings in the future.


----------



## meow951

Oh my god :cry:

I'm so sorry hun! Life is so cruel sometimes.

Thinking of you x


----------



## lisaf

ttcfurrever said:


> Good afternoon ladies,
> 
> I had my scan today and saw a little blob with a heart rate of 147. Unfortunately the blob has taken residence in my fallopian tube instead of my uterus. It's been a rough day for DH and I after 9 years of ttc and now this. I'll be having surgery tomorrow to remove the tube. I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies and blessings in the future.

:cry::hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

have any of you have very very very light brown spotting when wiping after going to the loo? sorry if its tmi, im just wondering because i have had a miscarriage before but the spotting wasnt like this, it was much more and dark brown/red...


----------



## Crissie

ttcfurrever said:


> Good afternoon ladies,
> 
> I had my scan today and saw a little blob with a heart rate of 147. Unfortunately the blob has taken residence in my fallopian tube instead of my uterus. It's been a rough day for DH and I after 9 years of ttc and now this. I'll be having surgery tomorrow to remove the tube. I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies and blessings in the future.

So sorry to hear that ttc! :cry:Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

hopefulmama said:


> have any of you have very very very light brown spotting when wiping after going to the loo? sorry if its tmi, im just wondering because i have had a miscarriage before but the spotting wasnt like this, it was much more and dark brown/red...

Its always a good idea to ring your doctor or EPU if you have spotting so they can check. However... brown spotting without heavy cramping is usually nothing... but again.. you should get it checked out.
They should also check your progesterone level... I have a low level and if mine goes too low, I spot brown when I wipe. Haven't had it happen this cycle but I would get it for days before AF

EDIT - add details about progesterone.


----------



## Crissie

hopefulmama said:


> have any of you have very very very light brown spotting when wiping after going to the loo? sorry if its tmi, im just wondering because i have had a miscarriage before but the spotting wasnt like this, it was much more and dark brown/red...

Hi, I spotted brown and had it checked out. They did a reassurance scan and all was fine. It could be from your cervix etc, many possible reasons. If you feel stressed though get it checked out for your peace of mind.


----------



## luckyme225

ttcfurrever said:


> Good afternoon ladies,
> 
> I had my scan today and saw a little blob with a heart rate of 147. Unfortunately the blob has taken residence in my fallopian tube instead of my uterus. It's been a rough day for DH and I after 9 years of ttc and now this. I'll be having surgery tomorrow to remove the tube. I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies and blessings in the future.

I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

newtottc- enjoy your weekend of proper food. Hope you get to relax.


Today I'm feeling like I've been hit by a bus. I have the need to throw up constantly. I'm only 6.4 weeks.... what the heck is it going to be like at 7 and 8 weeks??? I got home from work at 12:30am and luckily my husband let me sleep in until 9am and took care of our son. Today is the last day of my seven day stretch, just have to push through today and I will have a week off.


----------



## meow951

lucky- Mine was bad at the same stage you're at an then it eased off a bit. It's come back worse at 9 weeks though. Bleugh!

This is a feeling sorry for myself rant. Me, my cousin and my cousin gf were all due around the same time end of October/early November. Well obviously i lost my baby.

I just found out that my cousin had her little girl last night 3 weeks early and i'm feeling really sad. I love this baby more than anything and i'm so grateful that i'm pregnant again. I just keep thinking i should only have 4 weeks to go and i feel really sad about it. I think it's worry as well that i'm not totally in the clear with this baby yet.

I love this baby so much but i'm just feeling a bit down at the minute.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: ttc I am so sorry hunni :cry: Thnking of you xxxxxxx

:hugs: meow hun, I know how you feel. It does get easier hun, I know right now that doesnt seem possible, but it will. I always remember the ones I have lost, but each year I feel a little better.

Lucky, I arrived home to my parents and no food in the oven!!!!!!!! How rude lolololol I need to get this situation sorted me thinks rofl Blurgh me tired now after that drive home, its a heck of a long way when Im sleepy lol


----------



## lisaf

ooh, I wish I had a home cooked meal to look forward to tonight. I think we're having pork chops.. ugh... I want a stew or something.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I wish I had some home cooked food to walk in to too :( Im sure I will tomorrow.... tonight my dad is getting me something sorted, and it most certainly wont be hearty food lolol


----------



## lisaf

I just want something warm and heavy and totally full of starches and carbs and meat, lol... 
DH works too... we didn't start the slow cooker so we won't have much luck on coming home to something :(
I can't wait to visit my dad for Thanksgiving... I love his cooking so much a miss it!! He'll cook whatever we want (he's not much for traditional thanksgiving but he'll do it if we ask)... I'm tempted to ask for his tri-tip or his chinese food... mmmm, yummmm...
ok, its 11am and I want lunch again :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha lisa Ive taken to carrying bagels in my handbag because I get sicky hungry between meals lolol

I love traditional meat n veg roast dinner mmmmmmm Will no doubt get that on Sunday. Might ask my mummy to make me her spaggetti bolgnese tomorrow mmmmm I love that!!! I do love hearty food, I just been too tired to do it these last weeks, poor Joshua is surviving on frozen food, and prepared meals lolol and me on pure rubbish lol


----------



## cheree89

Hi everyone - I have been MIA the last few days. I am so busy at work, it is crazy. I don't feel pregnant at all! Perhaps I just don't have time to feel pregnant. I've worked non-stop until at least 9 PM all week!

This weekend is totally booked and next weekend I am going out of town - it is crazy!

Hope all you ladies are doing well. I have my first proper MW appointment on October 12. I went in for a consultation yesterday just to see what it was all about. Here in the US, it is more unusual to see a MW than a doc. I just want more information and personal attention - which it sounds like they will give me - yay!

TTCforever - I am so sorry to hear about your news! :cry:


----------



## lisaf

Hey cheree - I kind of like the idea of a MW too (and am in the US)... how did you find one? Does insurance cover it? How is the care different?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oooooo here is normal practice to see the MW, MWs are lufferly here, and in my experience have a lot more time to explain things than a dotor. Doctors seem very medical and matter of fact, MWs are about the care and feelings and emotions and whats happening etc


----------



## Tonnilou

ttcfurrever said:


> Good afternoon ladies,
> 
> I had my scan today and saw a little blob with a heart rate of 147. Unfortunately the blob has taken residence in my fallopian tube instead of my uterus. It's been a rough day for DH and I after 9 years of ttc and now this. I'll be having surgery tomorrow to remove the tube. I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies and blessings in the future.

Ohhhhhhhh hunnie I was so so so so very sorry to read this. I know there is not alot to say that will help but I send you and your DH so many hugs and truly hope you get your happy ending soon. Thinking of you in my prayers.

Much love and you know where we are if you need us.

:hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya I called my DR office and they said to lay low and if it persists to come to office on monday, but it sucks to play this waiting game til then. Especially since in June I had a miscarriage, so that makes me extra paranoid. Dr says to relax and stay stress free but thats hard when you are worried.


----------



## lisaf

hopefulmama said:


> Ya I called my DR office and they said to lay low and if it persists to come to office on monday, but it sucks to play this waiting game til then. Especially since in June I had a miscarriage, so that makes me extra paranoid. Dr says to relax and stay stress free but thats hard when you are worried.

Its impossible to avoid the mental stress... but try to keep it from affecting you physically as much as possible. I'd say take a bath... but :dohh: ... hmm.... a glass of wine.. oh wait.. :nope:
What are we pregnant ladies allowed to do again? :haha:
Meditation? Go out for a nice dinner... go into denial about anything going wrong just to make it through the weekend... :shrug: Treat yourself to a massage or a pedicure maybe?
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- I'm using a midwife this time around. I used an OB/GYN last time and it was fine and everything but to them pregnancy is more clinical. My appointment would always start an hour late for a monthly 10 minute appointment. My insurance is going to cover the use of a midwife.


----------



## charlotteb24

Evening (or whatever time it is out there over the pond!)
All this talk about hearty home food is making my hungry! I have a massive toad in the hole cooking and roast potatoes with onion gravy! mmmm...

ttcfurrever- i'm so sorry for your news, thats a real real shame and I wish you the best of luck in the future ttc. your day will come hunny and i'm so so sorry that you couldn't share the journey with us xxx

Forgive my ignorance as I am from the UK, but what is thanksgiving actually all about? is it like Halloween? I know its celebrated around the same time, but i have no idea what its all about! lol!

I'm just so exhausted all the time at the moment, its not even funny! saw the MW for the booking appointment only to find they had booked me in for the wrong appointment and that the MW will ring me again to pay me a home visit to actually do my booking in! arghh!!

Whats everyone up to today? xx


----------



## lisaf

Lol..ok, forgive my elementary-school version here: Thanksgiving is supposed to be a celebration of when the Pilgrims first came to this country and were starving.... the Native Americans welcomed them with a feast. Something like that anyway, who knows what the official version is anymore or what actually happened but this is the Disney version of it. So Thanksgiving is a day of feasting basically and is a time for big family get-togethers. I believe its timing is related to the harvest.
Very different from Halloween which is costumes and candy and scary/spooky stuff.
Halloween is Oct 31st and Thanksgiving is the last Thursday in November.


----------



## cheree89

lisaf said:


> Hey cheree - I kind of like the idea of a MW too (and am in the US)... how did you find one? Does insurance cover it? How is the care different?

Hey Lisa - I googled to find a midwife. :winkwink:

I think the rules vary from state to state, but my state just recently passed a law that allows birth center births outside of hospitals. The midwife I chose delivers exclusively in hospitals as was the norm in my state (at least until this law was passed). Insurance covers it, since they are a certified medical professional (nurse). The care is different in that they promote a natural approach (natural birth - but medicine is still an option, breast feeding, skin on skin contact, etc.), no waiting like at the doc's office, appointments are generally much longer since they take the time to actually talk to you, etc. Also, the midwife I am using attends most if not all of your labor - instead of just coming in to catch the baby. They also help coordinate pregnancy groups and new mommy groups through their office. The midwives I am going to share an office with a family medicine practice and they work with high risk doctors should something require you to transfer care to a more specialized doc. 

In talking to them, I was happy to have all of my questions answered. There was no charge for the consultation. She spent about a half hour with me. I told her my history of MC and the fact that I am of "advanced maternal age (dun, dun, dun)". She was not concerned in the slightest.


----------



## lisaf

thanks cheree - there is a birthing center opening here soon... I'm still trying to make my mind up about it. 
Our hospital here is in the dark ages or something, I heard they don't allow midwives and our friends who just delivered there said they don't allow any photographs during the pushing!?!? WTH? What about people who want to film the birth? They just don't allow that? (I don't want any photographs down there, lol.. but I'm just saying.. how can they just not allow it?!)


----------



## cheree89

lisaf said:


> thanks cheree - there is a birthing center opening here soon... I'm still trying to make my mind up about it.
> Our hospital here is in the dark ages or something, I heard they don't allow midwives and our friends who just delivered there said they don't allow any photographs during the pushing!?!? WTH? What about people who want to film the birth? They just don't allow that? (I don't want any photographs down there, lol.. but I'm just saying.. how can they just not allow it?!)

That sounds crazy! I am sure it is a liability thing - they don't want their mistakes on video.

That is strange that hospitals won't allow midwives. There are loads of midwives that deliver at hospitals here. Some hospitals even have their own midwife staff. 

I just feel more comfortable with someone who has the same views on labor and post birth being there to deliver my baby. I really want the first person to be interacting with my baby to be me - not nurses rubbing them down, putting stuff in their eyes, etc.

That being said, I would be a little afraid to birth at home or at a birthing center.  I have a low platelet count, so I am afraid of bleeding too much. In reality though, having a baby is a totally natural thing and we should all be able to have a healthy baby at home (or even healthier, given the amount of disease in hospitals).


----------



## lisaf

cheree - I have 2 friends who just gave birth in our local hospital, one had a perfectly normal delivery etc but had a horrible experience with the staff (their baby wasn't getting any milk for 2 days despite the lactation consultant coming by and giving them the OK that they were doing everything right... and they had repeated concerns about her urine in her diapers and the infrequency of her wet diapers and that got ignored until she stopped going all together and they finally bothered to pay attention and realized the baby wasn't getting any milk ... and now she has issues with her supply being too low etc). So that story makes me want to run screaming to the birthing center. The other couple ended up with their baby in the NICU and the mom had an infection of some sort ... I don't know what happened and it very likely wasn't the hospital's fault in any way... but that scares me and makes me not want to be outside the hospital when giving birth.
Our hospital did pass a patient's bill of rights about 2 months ago that gives parents the right to immediate skin-to-skin contact instead of medical attention and screening no matter WHAT the circumstances. And a few other rights etc...
We'll have to see if they allow midwives once the birthing center opens since they'll have competition, lol!


----------



## lisaf

Oh... I should add that the not allowing midwives might also be a liability thing, but we have INSANELY strict security at the hospital because we had a baby stolen not too long ago... so that might also be why.


----------



## hopefulmama

lisaf said:


> Its impossible to avoid the mental stress... but try to keep it from affecting you physically as much as possible. I'd say take a bath... but :dohh: ... hmm.... a glass of wine.. oh wait.. :nope:
> What are we pregnant ladies allowed to do again? :haha:
> Meditation? Go out for a nice dinner... go into denial about anything going wrong just to make it through the weekend... :shrug: Treat yourself to a massage or a pedicure maybe?
> :hugs::hugs:

Ya I would DIE for a glass of wine right now, but as you said what can pregnant ladies do again? All the fun is taken away, though my Dr did call me in a rx for Ambien to help me sleep because I am not at night and she said Taking half of a 5mg (lowest dose) isn't going to hurt anything, and staying awake is going to be more hurtful via stress etc than getting some good nights of sleep. I used to take ambien because I slept horribly then i quit taking it when I was pregnant in June, so tonight will be my first night in months that I will sleep well. 
Also a pedicure is on my checklist for tomorrow, I live in NYC and it hasn't stopped raining here with hurricane like winds since Wed. Thank god tomorrow will be the first day where its 60 degrees, sunny and a great day to go to the park with my dogs and husband. First thing will be mani/pedi before i get roped into other things. :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

hopefulmama said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Its impossible to avoid the mental stress... but try to keep it from affecting you physically as much as possible. I'd say take a bath... but :dohh: ... hmm.... a glass of wine.. oh wait.. :nope:
> What are we pregnant ladies allowed to do again? :haha:
> Meditation? Go out for a nice dinner... go into denial about anything going wrong just to make it through the weekend... :shrug: Treat yourself to a massage or a pedicure maybe?
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ya I would DIE for a glass of wine right now, but as you said what can pregnant ladies do again? All the fun is taken away, though my Dr did call me in a rx for Ambien to help me sleep because I am not at night and she said Taking half of a 5mg (lowest dose) isn't going to hurt anything, and staying awake is going to be more hurtful via stress etc than getting some good nights of sleep. I used to take ambien because I slept horribly then i quit taking it when I was pregnant in June, so tonight will be my first night in months that I will sleep well.
> Also a pedicure is on my checklist for tomorrow, I live in NYC and it hasn't stopped raining here with hurricane like winds since Wed. Thank god tomorrow will be the first day where its 60 degrees, sunny and a great day to go to the park with my dogs and husband. First thing will be mani/pedi before i get roped into other things. :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm jealous of your weather... we had record high temps on Monday.. 106 degrees officially so I would love some rain! LMAO!


----------



## hopefulmama

lisaf said:


> I'm jealous of your weather... we had record high temps on Monday.. 106 degrees officially so I would love some rain! LMAO!

Ya all of my friends in LA have been telling me about it or have been rubbing in my nose how they were dealing with the heat by going and getting margaritas.. just not fair. Good thing you guys haven't had any fires yet like previous septembers/octobers.


----------



## lisaf

hopefulmama said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I'm jealous of your weather... we had record high temps on Monday.. 106 degrees officially so I would love some rain! LMAO!
> 
> Ya all of my friends in LA have been telling me about it or have been rubbing in my nose how they were dealing with the heat by going and getting margaritas.. just not fair. Good thing you guys haven't had any fires yet like previous septembers/octobers.Click to expand...

Oh I know, my inlaws are still rebuilding their house from the November fires 2 years ago.
No margaritas for me! :( I think your LA friends are crazy.. .maybe more people have airconditioning down there than they do here... NO AC in 100+ degrees? No margarita in the world big enough!


----------



## ProudMary83

Hey ladies . . I've been a little absentee on here lately. I hope you are all doing well. I had to be my Rhogam shot and my flu shot today. One on the left hip, the other on the right shoulder . . I'm a bit sore. I didn't like that Rhogam shot!


----------



## lisaf

How many weeks are you Mary?
I'll need a Rhogam eventually but I don't know when its needed.


----------



## ProudMary83

9 weeks 2 days. Usually you would get the first one at 28 weeks, then one after delivery if the baby has a positive blood type. They wanted me to get one early because I had some spotting during week 8.


----------



## lisaf

gotcha.. yeah I haven't had any spotting yet but my doc did mention if I had any that we'd have to run some blood tests (I think he was assuming I didnt' know my type and my husband's type)


----------



## Soph22

ProudMary83 said:


> Hey ladies . . I've been a little absentee on here lately. I hope you are all doing well. I had to be my Rhogam shot and my flu shot today. One on the left hip, the other on the right shoulder . . I'm a bit sore. I didn't like that Rhogam shot!

My doc told me that I wouldn't need a Rhogam shot until 28 weeks. Why are you having yours so early? I read a post in another forum where a woman said hers didn't work. I have no idea what that means! Everything I've read about it says that it's nothing to really worry about. But of course, now I worry. :wacko:


lisaf- your wine and bath comments made me lol. I keep saying the first thing I'll do once I'm home and hubby or mom can take care of baby for an hour is take a hot bath with a glass of champagne! Oh how I miss them both!


----------



## Soph22

ok, apparently I type slow. I just saw your response after I finished typing mine. 
Can I be really nosy and ask how much spotting? Because I had quite a bit after my doc's appt. and pap smear.


----------



## lisaf

soph.. if your spotting was from the pap or from cervical irritation it shouldn't be anything to worry about I think...the cervix is very sensitive and bleeds easily right now. The worry is if the blood is from the baby (or a vanishing twin etc) that might have the RH+ in it.


----------



## wild2011

Hi Ladies can i join, edd at mo is 24th may, will update if any change, have to get used to being may mummy, still got march mummy 09 plastered on forehead ahah xx


----------



## Rmar

Soph22 said:


> My doc told me that I wouldn't need a Rhogam shot until 28 weeks. Why are you having yours so early? I read a post in another forum where a woman said hers didn't work. I have no idea what that means! Everything I've read about it says that it's nothing to really worry about. But of course, now I worry. :wacko:

I'm guessing it means that she developed the antibodies even though she had the shot. If you do have the shot you still risk producing the antibodies but that risk is much lower than if you don't have it. Either way is not a 100% yes you will or no you wont. Going by stats, if you are negative and have a positive baby, there is a 10% chance that you will become sensitised following the birth which increases if something which would be considered traumatic occurs (including tugging on the cord or PPH) so the shot is usually more beneficial in the 72 hours following birth than at 28 weeks and, depending on where you are, the dosage goes off the situation.

AFM, I going with an independent midwife and my GP who is trained in obstetrics. I'd rather have my primary carer as a midwife as my GP is a male and we aren't really on a vaginal exam comfort level, yet, lol. No specific plans yet. Medicare (Australia) covers my GP but only part of my midwife so we have been saving or this for a while but it's so worth being able to have the same midwife for every appointment for a good couple of hours in my own home.


----------



## Kountrysk8er

Im a may 2011 mommy too. Which is weird also bc Ive always been a Feb. 2007 Mommy. Im so excited to be becoming a mother of 2! :thumbup:


----------



## meow951

Kountrysk8er said:


> Im a may 2011 mommy too. Which is weird also bc Ive always been a Feb. 2007 Mommy. Im so excited to be becoming a mother of 2! :thumbup:

Whens your due date hun? I can put you up on the list then :thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

meow951, thanks hun for adding me to the list :) x


----------



## Kountrysk8er

meow951 said:


> Whens your due date hun? I can put you up on the list then :thumbup:

Not for sure yet. From date of conception its May 16th.. I have an appointment Monday to see just how far I really am but Im 95% sure on the above date :happydance:


----------



## meow951

Ok i'll wack you on for the 16th and just let me know if it needs changing x


----------



## meow951

Yum yum, i've got a roast chicken in the oven!

I've been really struggling to eat but i love roast chicken. Especially when you eat the leftovers in a sandwhich hee hee. It smell so good! Got garlic, pepper, salt, rosemary and thyme on it with some veggies in the water. I usually put a lemon up it's bum but i haven't got one lol

We're have dauphinose (sp) potatoes with it too. I bought them ready made though as can't be bothered with too much hassle.

Sorry to waffle on about my roast chicken but i want to eat it NOW! I can't remember the last time i was excited about food!


----------



## ticktock

haha enjoy your chicken!!!

I've gone off food too, which is very unlike me lol so its nice to be excited about something to eat for once isn't it. mmmmmm roast chicken......


----------



## lisaf

Rmar said:


> Soph22 said:
> 
> 
> My doc told me that I wouldn't need a Rhogam shot until 28 weeks. Why are you having yours so early? I read a post in another forum where a woman said hers didn't work. I have no idea what that means! Everything I've read about it says that it's nothing to really worry about. But of course, now I worry. :wacko:
> 
> I'm guessing it means that she developed the antibodies even though she had the shot. If you do have the shot you still risk producing the antibodies but that risk is much lower than if you don't have it. Either way is not a 100% yes you will or no you wont. Going by stats, if you are negative and have a positive baby, there is a 10% chance that you will become sensitised following the birth which increases if something which would be considered traumatic occurs (including tugging on the cord or PPH) so the shot is usually more beneficial in the 72 hours following birth than at 28 weeks and, depending on where you are, the dosage goes off the situation.Click to expand...

The sensitivity can happen any time the baby's blood gets into your blood stream. So its possible she had an incident where the blood mixed but she didn't know it and didn't get the shot... once the sensitivity is developed, its too late to do anything.
So if you have the RH factor to worry about, any abdominal trauma may warrant medical attention and a shot just to be safe.


----------



## lisaf

meow951 said:


> Yum yum, i've got a roast chicken in the oven!
> 
> I've been really struggling to eat but i love roast chicken. Especially when you eat the leftovers in a sandwhich hee hee. It smell so good! Got garlic, pepper, salt, rosemary and thyme on it with some veggies in the water. I usually put a lemon up it's bum but i haven't got one lol
> 
> We're have dauphinose (sp) potatoes with it too. I bought them ready made though as can't be bothered with too much hassle.
> 
> Sorry to waffle on about my roast chicken but i want to eat it NOW! I can't remember the last time i was excited about food!

Hehe, whenever I need a lemon I just go next door and grab one from my neighbor's tree... I also never have to buy avocados.. have a HUGE avocado tree in my back yard :D 
Hey, its the one advantage I get for living in a place where it almost never rains (and I LOVE rain) so I have to rub it in!

You're making me want to cook a turkey just for the leftover sandwiches... mmmm.. for some reason at the holiday dinners I never get any leftovers :(


----------



## wild2011

that roast chicken is making my mouth water, ive got minted lamb chops on with new potatoes and veg, ohhhh yum yum .. i find fancy certain foods and actually managing to eat them once cooked really hard this time. i have a track record for eating anything and everything in previous pregnancys lol.


----------



## Crissie

ooo yum, we're having Sirloin steak, dauphinose potatoes too Meow, glazed baby carrots and salad. Can't wait....

I think I'll also have the RH factor, if I remember correctly from giving blood once I'm - and Dh is definatley +. And I've had spotting so hope all is ok in there?:shrug: I still havent been contacted yet by the midwifes at the hospital...

Anyway hope everyone has a good dinner and evening, off to watch X factor. :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Crissie - I might be wrong but its so early I'm not sure the placenta is fully formed etc and if the baby has their own blood supply yet? Hmm, good question but it does seem like most of the bleeding/spotting this early isn't related to the baby itself.


----------



## luckyme225

All this good food talk and instead of making me hungry it makes me feel sick. Boo. I miss food :( I tend to notice when I get eat the only thing I can eat/ helps me out is a burger... what's up with that? I'll be making biscuits and sausage gravy tonight but unfortunately I will not being enjoying it. On the plus side I'm off for a week, wooohoo. Hope you ladies are well. :flower: 

Welcome new May mommies!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oooh roast chicken! I'm having roast lamb today, yum yum and even better, I'm not cooking it! 

It's still not sunk in that I'm pregnant yet, think I need to see a scan lol x


----------



## wild2011

i'll join you on that pinkclaire, i have to kepe reminding myself, got several symptoms, but was on all 3 of my girls violently sick continuosly from around the 4 week mark, not an ounce of sickness to moan about so far. It's got me on edge. roll on scan!  x


----------



## 24/7

My due date has now changed, and is 8th May. :D Forward a few days, yippeee!! :D xx


----------



## pinkclaire

wild2011 said:


> i'll join you on that pinkclaire, i have to kepe reminding myself, got several symptoms, but was on all 3 of my girls violently sick continuosly from around the 4 week mark, not an ounce of sickness to moan about so far. It's got me on edge. roll on scan!  x

Do you think maybe boy this time then? With James I was so ill! So thinking girl, although there's always time!

Have you all told your families yet? I haven't told mine.


----------



## wild2011

my nearest & dearest know, i've been lucky to have had 3 sticky bubs, but i must admit i feel diff this time and dont want to tell ne one that needn't know till ive had my scan. possibly i spose on the boy front, i was desperate for a boy on my 2nd, left it as a suprise , 3rd i already new it was a girl call it mothers instinct, i know what im doing with girls, and have a list of names as long as my arm, so not getting hopes up and what will be will be :D .. are you hoping for girl this time?xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I feel different as well. Even though we wanted another baby we didn't expect it to happen so easily for us, I'm kinda expecting something to go wrong if that makes sense? I feel like we don't deserve to be this lucky?

I don't mind either way, boy would be easier, we've already got all the stuff! But I'd love a girl to dress up in pretty dresses as well lol. So it's win win as far as I'm concerned!

We didn't find out the sex with James, I'm not sure what to do this time!


----------



## 24/7

I'm so upset, I've started bleeding. :(
Hold on tight kiddo. xx


----------



## pinkclaire

24/7 said:


> I'm so upset, I've started bleeding. :(
> Hold on tight kiddo. xx

What sort of bleeding hun? What colour? How much? :hugs: xx


----------



## 24/7

pinkclaire said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so upset, I've started bleeding. :(
> Hold on tight kiddo. xx
> 
> What sort of bleeding hun? What colour? How much? :hugs: xxClick to expand...

It's not pink, but not brown either, and it's like the start of AF, so not too much, but enough to soak through my knickers and still be more, but I think it feels like there is more than there actually is. Going to keep a check through the afternoon. xx


----------



## wild2011

keep an eye on it & seek medical advice if ur not sure, let us know how u get on xx


----------



## wild2011

pinkclaire said:


> I feel different as well. Even though we wanted another baby we didn't expect it to happen so easily for us, I'm kinda expecting something to go wrong if that makes sense? I feel like we don't deserve to be this lucky?
> 
> I don't mind either way, boy would be easier, we've already got all the stuff! But I'd love a girl to dress up in pretty dresses as well lol. So it's win win as far as I'm concerned!
> 
> We didn't find out the sex with James, I'm not sure what to do this time!

I got rid of all of our baby clothes most had been warn by my girls, so not like we didnt get fair use out of it, i dont think i'll be able to stop myself not findout out at 20 weeks, i hate pink, :dohh: 3 doses of it and everything they own is pink, if it's another girl she's going to live in pastels. :baby:

this weeks gone so fast, i'll have a few more like that pls lol :happydance:


----------



## luckyme225

24/7 :hugs: maybe call your doctor and see what they think. Maybe your cervix is irritated?


----------



## lisaf

24/7 hope everything is ok..

So this morning I twisted and reached to turn off my alarm clock.. and had a SHARP shooting pain in my lower abdomen on the left side. It faded fast, but scared the crap out of me. I'll just have to not move so fast to turn off the alarm.


----------



## pinkclaire

wild2011 said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> I feel different as well. Even though we wanted another baby we didn't expect it to happen so easily for us, I'm kinda expecting something to go wrong if that makes sense? I feel like we don't deserve to be this lucky?
> 
> I don't mind either way, boy would be easier, we've already got all the stuff! But I'd love a girl to dress up in pretty dresses as well lol. So it's win win as far as I'm concerned!
> 
> We didn't find out the sex with James, I'm not sure what to do this time!
> 
> I got rid of all of our baby clothes most had been warn by my girls, so not like we didnt get fair use out of it, i dont think i'll be able to stop myself not findout out at 20 weeks, i hate pink, :dohh: 3 doses of it and everything they own is pink, if it's another girl she's going to live in pastels. :baby:
> 
> this weeks gone so fast, i'll have a few more like that pls lol :happydance:Click to expand...


I'd be the same after 3 girls! My littlest sister is only 4, OMG everything she owns is pink! There is actually none of her toys that arnt! At least with a boy they have lots of colours, although when he was born I got sooo many blue sleepsuits they were coming out of my ears lol

I think this week has gone fast as well, I remeber last time it really dragging at the start. This time I'm happy for it to take a while lol


----------



## 24/7

Thanks ladies, still bleeding, but only light at the moment, am having some slight period type pains, but am going to sit tight at home for now, and see how it goes, I know there is nothing they can do, so the best place is at home trying to relax with the hubby. xx


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: 24/7. Praying for you. xx


----------



## luckyme225

lisa- sounds like your getting round ligament pain. I get that in the morning a lot of times when I get up quick to use the bathroom. I always find myself yelling "ouch" when I get the sharp jab.

24/7- thinking of you. Hope the bleeding stops.


----------



## Sevenladybugs

:hugs: Sharp pains like that are usually round ligament pain. Move slooowwwly especially when rolling over or sitting up or standing up.


----------



## hopefulmama

24/7- I hope everything is OK, my best wishes are with you.. please let us know what happens, I know it can be a very stressful and hard time. 

Lisa- I officially chilled out yesterday, mani/pedi, yummy foods, stupid movies, galavanting through the park, had a dinner party and slept soo well until i was jolted out of bed at like 5 45 am with cramps, which thank god turned out to be gas. 

soo very off beat question you ladies, are any of you still getting brazilian waxes of you were doing them beforehand? 
I had one today and it hurt worse than ever, and I've been getting them done on a regular 4-5 week basis for the last 6/7 years and i don't find them painful at all.. till today, it was horrible!!!


----------



## meow951

24/7- Hope everythings ok! 

Dare i say it but i've felt less sick today. Maybe i'm going to start feeling better from now on! Hopefully nothings wrong lol

I always wanted to get a brazilian but was scared lol Perhaps once i've pushed a baby out anything will be possible :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

It's funny, my boobs hurt way less today than they have but today is my first day of very bad nausea... I also have had a non stop craving for cinnamon... french toast, cinnmon rolls, cinnamon toast crunch (cereal).. I am dreaming about baking cinnamon rolls for the last 3 nights, I think i have to to go to the store and buy some to make because this craving i getting out of hand.. I ate 2 bowls of that kid cereal this am which is totally bizarre for me because i hate milk unless its involded with ice cream to make a milkshake haha


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - from the moment I got pregnant, my acupuncture started to actually hurt when before I never really felt it... my acupuncturist said that high levels of hormones can make it hurt more... so that and the increased bloodflow that is down in our biniki area would both probably contribute to the pain from your waxing!

I've never waxed anything... my skin is so sensitive to stuff I just feel like I'd rip off my skin with the wax, lol.


my cramp this morning was the WORST round ligament pain... where I kept whimpering and sayign 'ow ow ow ow'. took at least 30 seconds to fade away... i'm sure it was a round ligament pain, but yowza!

So I used to be a super heavy sleeper but suddenly I find I sleep lighter.. is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## mummy3

ttcfurrever:hugs:
24/7, I hope everythings ok hun.

I have a UTI so ouch:dohh:

Cinnamon sounds good, its meant to be good for nausea! I have had a little craving for coissants and bacon sandwiches.

Is anyone else having a nuchal scan? Im waiting for my appointment date.


----------



## lisaf

DH and I keep going back and forth on the scan... right now we're thinking no... we're not high risk and we're not sure we'd do anything with the information... so it seems like it would just be an exercise in stress for us. Though we're also getting plenty of regular scans, so getting yet another one would be more of a hassle than a joy, lol.


----------



## luckyme225

I don't think my midwife will do a nuchal scan. Pretty sure it's standard not to have one here, at least in my state. My OB/GYN didn't do one with my son either.

Finally craving something healthy!! The only food that sounded good instead of making me want to throw up is grapes and strawberries. I just went to the store to pick some up. I find I can only eat what I crave or else I get sick, what's up with that? That means lots of trips to the store. Worth it to make sure my sickness doesn't get any worse though. I found blue powerade zero helps ease my nausea too.


----------



## mummy3

Grapes and strawberries sound like a great craving!:thumbup:

Im a bit worried about the nuchal scan, my last 2 pregnancies between it and the blood tests I came back super high risk for downs and edwards syndrome, 1 in 4 chance. I was only 24 and 26 too:wacko: Had the CVS both times and they dont have either syndrome, although my son is seeing a geneticist for a growth disorder.


----------



## luckyme225

Hope it goes well mummy3


----------



## ProudMary83

Soph22 said:


> ok, apparently I type slow. I just saw your response after I finished typing mine.
> Can I be really nosy and ask how much spotting? Because I had quite a bit after my doc's appt. and pap smear.

The spotting I had was quite light (brown) and lasted for about 6 hours, however I did have cramping with it too..


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh 24/7 how is the bleeding hun? Thinking of you :hugs: Bleeding in early pregnancy isn't uncommon. I think maybe you should ring your doctor Im sure they'll do a scan or blood tests and see whats going on for you! I hope everything is ok!!

:hugs: mummy with your UTI!!! Cranberry juice ;) lol

Lisa them ligiment pains sound really ouchie!!! I keep getting like a wierd twisting type pain thing, but not too often, I assume this is the stretching stuff?? What is funny is watching my tummy go hard lol I can physically feel movement (I know not baby but must be something) and as I feel it my skin pulls really tight and goes rock hard. It happened with my mum yesterday and we could actually watch my tummy go from squidgey to hard and round!! lolol 

Spent this weekend with my parents, mum says Im a lot worse this pregnancy, she said she's never seen me so drippy and tired and sicky! Bless she was worried by the end of the weekend, I think she thought I was exaggerating when I said if I stop I fall asleep lol Im having routine MW appointment and bloodwork done tomorrow, mum wants me to mention the sleepyness so I will. 2 weeks today and Im having my 12 weeks scan, I dont feel like time is moving on at all yet everything is coming round so quickly (if that makes any sense!)

Im feeling really quite sickly this morning, so going to find something to settle it. Funny.. Im on cinnemon too, cinnemon bagels lol... they seem to be the best for settling my sickness at the moment lol 

Hope everyone is well xxxxxxx


----------



## 24/7

Thank again girls, it's dark brown spotting today, and had horrible stomach pains in the night but they have settled this morning. Not really sure what to do now it's seems to be stopping?! I feel like I'm making a fuss ringing the doctor again. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Noooo 24/7 thats what the doctor is there for! The unknown is way worse hun, and last thing you need is stress and worry!! Ring the doctor and get them to check all is ok :hugs: So glad the bleeding has stopped, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## meow951

24/7- It's not making a fuss! They will send you for a scan and they can find out what's going on. Better to get seen, you don't need to worrying about what might be going on.

I want to scream! The bloke whos meant to be fixing my car said it would be a weekend job. He's had it for 1 week and 3 days! Dad went to his house yesterday and apparently he wasn't in! We think we're being avoided. It's so annoying not having my car! Plus i'm waiting for the plumber to look at the water coming through the ceiling. Said he'd be here at 9am still no sign.

I want my car back! I have no food in the house and i need to start sorting wedding stuff but i can't get anywhere! AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no meow what a nightmare!!! Stress you really dont need! I was so lucky with my car they said if they couldnt get it back to me by time I had to go back to work they'd loan me a car for free (which they then did because it took days to fix me car grr) Hate cars!!! As for the plumber grrrrrrrr why oh why do they insist on giving times when they know damm well they wont adhered to them :( Hope they arrive soon.. and if the mechanic is avoding you then maybe a quick call to the local police station is in order??? (not 999 rofl... but you can get the local number from the phone directory) Im sure they'd happily send a patrol car round to jog this mechanics memory of a 2 day job!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl.... how come the due in June thread has a name and banner already? lolol Think we need to get our skates on ;) lol Cant believe they are half way full already this is crazy!!


----------



## meow951

We are a bit slack in here lol I think the banner bote closes on the 5th so we'll be sorted then lol.

My dad went round yesterday so hopefully his presence might have made him get a move on! My dad isn't a thug but if he gets annoyed then you know about it lol

Plumber's turned up and is now ripping the side off the bath. Hoping the floor won't need to come up!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh not bad meow lol... only an hour late!! Ive known it to be a lot worse lol Hope your dad has made this mechanic see some sense grrrrr nightmare huh!! 

Look forward to having our banner :) I think I need to juggle my signiture around as its jam packed already rofl


----------



## stardust22

OOOOH I have waited all year to finally get a banner on my siggy. Its exciting.

I too need to do some jugglin on the signature front, I have too much I think?
x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

new_to_ttc said:


> pmsl.... how come the due in June thread has a name and banner already? lolol Think we need to get our skates on ;) lol Cant believe they are half way full already this is crazy!!

They didn't hold a vote on either the name or the banner. A few people threw out possible names and the original poster just picked one.


----------



## Crissie

BrandiCanucks said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> pmsl.... how come the due in June thread has a name and banner already? lolol Think we need to get our skates on ;) lol Cant believe they are half way full already this is crazy!!
> 
> They didn't hold a vote on either the name or the banner. A few people threw out possible names and the original poster just picked one.Click to expand...

Awww how anti-democratic :winkwink:


----------



## stardust22

I am glad we all get a say in the banner. Really cant wait to get one on here.
x


----------



## hopefulmama

It's unreal to me that it's only 11 AM and I just went to run some errands and shop etc at 9 30 AM and I had to come home because I was so exhausted and can barely keep my eyes open. I woke up at 7 am today, started laundry, went off to yoga then attempted to have a normal day, now all I want to do is sleep. It's amazing how tired you get over the most menial tasks. I have no idea how any of you mummies to be who work all day do it, I tip my hat to you and give you MAJOR praise. Much stronger than I am.


----------



## wild2011

afternoon ladies, is it bed time yet? zzzzz dropped the eldest off to school, walked miles and did loads of shopping,and have just got in from school run, housework done , but can i face bathing n feeding the girls. before sorting dh his dinner, and the grooling task of preparing everything for school tomorrow, i cant move my butt form sofa, and have a bag of bbq rib doritos for company yum yum lol x


----------



## luckyme225

24/7-n i would ring your doctor. That's what they are there for, you need some peace of mind.

meow- sorry your still having car problems. Hope they get it fixed soon.

7 week today. :happydance: hopefully only a couple more weeks and this horrible nausea thing will pass. I think I might get a prescription for Zofran this Friday when i have my first appointment. I don't know how else I'll make it through my next stretch of work.


----------



## pinkclaire

I've been feeling so tired as well! As soon as hubby got in from work I went for a cheeky nap, I didn't want to get up again!


----------



## lisaf

I almost passed out at my desk when I got in to work... but I mostly sit all day so its not too tiring!


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya it's bizarre how you feel like you could fall asleep walking or driving etc. then you finally sleep and when you wake up, you have like a burst of energy so I try to make the best of that then a few hours later i am ready for another nap. I'm napping twice a day sometimes... 

24/7 def call your doctor, that's what you pay them for, plus it's a peace of mind that's worth the call. For example today I called my Dr.'s office twice for what they probably get asked at least 100 times a day, luckily in the office I go to they have about 6-8 nurses that are just for taking calls which is convenient for paranoid pregnant women. I would suggest making "friends" with one nurse in specific, it goes a long way if you know what I mean.


----------



## lisaf

last chance to vote for the banner if you guys haven't! I just bumped it up again since its been slow/dead for a while. It expires sometime today (not sure with the time differences for everyone how that works)


----------



## 1QueenB

Hello !!

Hope you dont mind me dropping in- but i too am due in May :) xxx


----------



## Macmad

Hi ladies

Only just found this thread and it was coz I was looking at the May banner thread. I'm due on 7th....


----------



## hopefulmama

lisa- i dont understand about this banner stuff?


----------



## bubblicous

i just voted i love them all thlough they are gorg


im really tired all the time just now its so bad and i have cravings for chicken chow mein so so naughty


----------



## bubblicous

me again 

im looking for a bump buddie if anyone wants the job 

im due 1st may


----------



## hopefulmama

Where do you vote for banners?


----------



## lisaf

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/426112-vote-may-mommies-banner.html

Here is the voting thread... sorry! :)


----------



## MimiGreen

Hi ladies!
I'm new and I hope you don't mind me joining in! I'm Mimi and am expecting my first on May 26th. I'm really excited yet I haven't really shared the news with anyone except my hubby and my sister. I want to wait until my first Dr. appointment on the 11th before spilling the beans to the family - just to make sure all is going well. As far as symptoms I've just been really sleepy, sore and growing BB's (yikes), and on and off crampy icky feelings. Anyways, i hope that a good start, I'm quite new to this world of message boards, but I'm really looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## lisaf

hmmm 96 votes on the banner poll... methink there are quite a few non-may mommies voting :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

wow... ok there are 106 current may mommies listed on the first page... I still think there are a lot of non-may moms voting, but WOW... so many of us!!!


----------



## luckyme225

WOW... there is a lot of us now!!!

OK I'm going to try to get the energy tonight to make dinner. Hoping the smell of meat cooking wont make me sick. I tried to make biscuits and sausage gravy a couple nights ago and it was a no go (to sick to do anything). It's my husbands favorite, so I know he'll appreciate it.


----------



## pinkclaire

MimiGreen said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm new and I hope you don't mind me joining in! I'm Mimi and am expecting my first on May 26th. I'm really excited yet I haven't really shared the news with anyone except my hubby and my sister. I want to wait until my first Dr. appointment on the 11th before spilling the beans to the family - just to make sure all is going well. As far as symptoms I've just been really sleepy, sore and growing BB's (yikes), and on and off crampy icky feelings. Anyways, i hope that a good start, I'm quite new to this world of message boards, but I'm really looking forward to getting to know everyone!

Hi and welcome! This forum kept me sane while I was pregnant with James and ever since! It's a fab place xx


----------



## lisaf

ok, so you guys have heard me whining about my need to constantly snack?
Well my desk got invaded by ants today :( I threw out anything they might possibly be able to get into (like cough drops)... I put a bait trap down but they were EVERYWHERE for a while.
They found their way into my purse even where I had a half-eaten bag of cookies from my emergency 'must snack NOW' drive :(
ants in my purse! :(

I couldn't empty my desk of all food because I NEED it, lol.
I think that deserves a sick day, right?


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I can't keep up with you. Hope all is well.

Lisa, I have tons of snacks at work too. Hope the ants don't find them. Eww!


----------



## lisaf

Keeping the snacks at my desk is the only way to keep from puking at work, lol...
speaking of which.. its snack time now :haha:


----------



## MimiGreen

Thanks pinkclaire! I'm glad to be here :flower:


----------



## Soph22

wow, with so many of us there is so much to read up on!! 

anyone else sick, like cold/sinus sick? I was totally losing my voice yesterday and today. I hate wasting sick days as I want to save them up for May, but I think I may have to take one tomorrow. It's pretty normal (although crappy) to be sick as long as I don't get a fever, right? 

Took 1/2 a unisom last night to help me sleep and it's supposed to help with nausea too. It seemed to help. I've been waking up tons during the night for no apparent reason the last several weeks, but last night I slept until 5. That's still before my alarm, but better. I also didn't notice as much ms this morning. 

Hope everyone's feeling alright today/tonight.


----------



## luckyme225

lisa- ants invading your work space? That's no good!! Greedy ants, leave the pregnant woman's snacks alone.

soph- hope you feel better. Being sick when pregnant sucks since you can't drug yourself up.


----------



## mummy3

Southern cali is pretty bad for ants too Lisa, I know your pain!

Bubbilicious, I'll be your bump buddy too, we're due the same time:hugs:

Well I still have the sickness, but for past couple of days have actually got an appetite:happydance:


----------



## cheree89

Hello Ladies -

I just tried to catch up on the thread, but I am too tired!

Congrats/welcome to the new May mommies!

Car troubles, sickness and ants, oh my! I hope all of these problems resolve themselves quickly!

I am still feeling not pregnant. The only time I can tell I am in an "altered state" is when I try to flip over to my stomach at night. Ouchie my poor breasts are sore (and its not like they are in the way or anything, I am small on top)! I do also have food I want to eat and food I don't want to eat, but I am not sick. I can't wait until Oct. 12th for my first real appointment. The lack of symptoms is scary. However, I do realize I am lucky and I hope all of you feeling sick start to feel better soon.


----------



## stardust22

Cheree, I am not sick either!! so we can worry together. I know every person is different so I am trying to stay focused. unfortunately I had mc in january I will worry about everything anyway.

I have an early scan next Wednesday and I cant wait for that!!

Hope everyone else is feeling ok.

Cant wait to get our banner up! I imagine that will be later :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

yayyy 7 weeks today, lol. how exciting. 

i too havn't had ne sickness, a few nights of no sleep worrying about it, trying to stay positive stressing about it will not do us ne favours. just glad my other symptoms are enough to go by... try to stay positive. were just the lucky one's morning sickness can really drain you out, i had it day and night for 7 months on my 3 girls. I'm enjoying my well earned break from it for now. lol have a good day ladies x


----------



## kadey

im due around the 20th may i think, will update when i have had my early scan on saturday :) x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Helllooo ladies :)

24/7 how you doing hunni, I see no update from you and I read alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll the posts... thinking of you and I hope you're ok :hugs:

Lisa.. I hate ants!!! I had them in my house last summer, but they stayed away this year thank goodness!! Dont think they liked my OTT ant killing spree lol You need to find a new hidey place for your snacks lol.. I got to a stage I carry snacks (I work out of an office so carry everything I need on me lol) Today I had soft (urgh damm child!!) crisps, an apple and a bagel lolol and it is only 11.50am lol

Welcome and huge congratulatons to all the new May mummies, cant believe there are so many of us :) Less than 2 weeks and some of us will be going into our second trimester arghhhhh scary days!! 

I am so glad Im not the only one suffering with this tiredness, Im beginning to feel like a freak. I simply can not comprehend how something so tiny can make me feel so weak and tired lol 

Meow how's your car? Any luck getting hold of the mechanic? Hope its all sorted soon hun!! How's the wedding plans coming together? Im my best friends bridesmaid next summer... I was supposed to be having a dress fitting in February, now its been put off till end of July and my dress is going to be made within 10 days!!! God I hope there is no problems that is cutting it soooo close lol I feel so bad for her, she does not need a big fat bridesmaid causing her problems lol Im going to need some magical help once baby arrives to get to my prepregnancy, and better size lolol I have about 2 or 3 months to get from fat and frumpy to gorgeous lol 

I have another MW appointment today, she is taking my 1st tri bloods and stuff.. ouchie I hate blood tests :( All I got to do is stay awake and not miss the appointment lol (Im usually asleep by early afternoon lol)

Hope everyone is flourishing, cant wait to see our winning banner :) xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

boooo!! today, at 9 weeks and 5 days i had my first pregnancy puke :cry: but i have learnt a valuable lesson, gulping down 3 large glasses of water one after the other does not make my tummy happy! :haha: i was really hoping to avoid toilet hugging this time too! 

But on a better note i have figured something out which makes me very happy. I conceived 4 weeks afetr my implanon removal, which is also the same time the weight i put on with the implanon started to shift, MW told me its not a problem as long as i'm eating well, etc. i've lost a stone!! 14 whole pounds!! :happydance: 

Hope you're all well xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 24/7

Bleeding stopped last night, and as of this morning no stomach pains so far today, so feeling abit happier now. Just chilling on the sofa, taking things easy now. xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 that is really reassuring news, glad you're resting hun, have been worried about you :hugs:

I just saw my MW and had a row for not eating enough!!! She said I have exceptionally high levels of ketones in my urine and suggested I havent eaten in days. I told her noo I ate loads today, and Im always eating its the only way to control the sickness, and she said Im not eating enough and my body is metabolising its own fats and therefore not getting what it needs from food!! I dont think I could physically eat anything more than I do already. She said its possibly why Im so tried, although has taken bloods and will check iron etc etc She told me that the body is metabolising its own fat, enough to let my body do the basic of functions, but anything extra I do its just draining my body hence why I fall asleep when I stop! She said I just dont have the energy stores to maintain the same lifestyle Im used to unless I ate more! I told her Im either eating or sleeping, so she laughed and said I should consider sleep snacking lolol 

Right need to fetch my monster from school just now, just wanted to update you on my MW appt! Apart from the ketones, everything else seemed ok, although I do think they going to put my dates back, but she said hang fire for the 12 weeks scan it'll be more accurate.


----------



## Crissie

new_to_ttc said:


> 24/7 that is really reassuring news, glad you're resting hun, have been worried about you :hugs:
> 
> I just saw my MW and had a row for not eating enough!!! She said I have exceptionally high levels of ketones in my urine and suggested I havent eaten in days. I told her noo I ate loads today, and Im always eating its the only way to control the sickness, and she said Im not eating enough and my body is metabolising its own fats and therefore not getting what it needs from food!! I dont think I could physically eat anything more than I do already. She said its possibly why Im so tried, although has taken bloods and will check iron etc etc She told me that the body is metabolising its own fat, enough to let my body do the basic of functions, but anything extra I do its just draining my body hence why I fall asleep when I stop! She said I just dont have the energy stores to maintain the same lifestyle Im used to unless I ate more! I told her Im either eating or sleeping, so she laughed and said I should consider sleep snacking lolol
> 
> Right need to fetch my monster from school just now, just wanted to update you on my MW appt! Apart from the ketones, everything else seemed ok, although I do think they going to put my dates back, but she said hang fire for the 12 weeks scan it'll be more accurate.

Wow ttc that's amazing, I wish I could say that about me I think I'm putting on weight. Are you on the slight side already? What do you actually eat in the day?

This is my day so far:
Breakfast: All bran flakes and skim milk
Snack: An Apple and a plain yoghurt
Lunch: A huge new potato salad with 2 boiled eggs and cherry tomatoes, onion, cucumber and a fat free dressing.
Snack: Jelly babies, half a red grapefruit and 2 Ryvitas with marmite.
The I'll probably have a piece of salmon with potatoes, asparagus and carrots.
And for a pre bed snack maybe cereal or toast with marmite and cheese. 

I can't stop eating... 

Hope you feel better, but I must say eating and sleeping are my fav pass times lol :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Slight side...:haha: nooooooooooooooo Im 83kg :cry: BUT I have lost a considerable amount of weight yay!!! I have been panicing that I would gain too much this pregnancy as I am having to eat what I can not what my diet should be, but I have weighed every morning and so far maintained my weight for the whole 10 weeks (dropped 4lb in the first weeks when sickness was so bad, but maintained since then).

It is 15:52pm here, so I havent had my evening meal just yet so far today I have eaten...

1 bagel and hot chocolate drink
1 part bag of crisps (they were soft and chewy blurghhh damm kids!!)
1 apple
1 full can of spaggetti hoops
1 buttered bap

Thats loads right????? In comparasion to my usual diet which would see me eating,

100g grapes
100g fat free yoghurt
75g salmon and green salad leaves
any fruit option

(cant stomach yoghurt blurghhhhhh shame as I miss it soooooooo much lol)


----------



## Crissie

mmm, sounds ok. Wonder if anything else can give you those urine results? Maybe a little more protien might do the trick? I know it must be hard though with MS! I don't envy you, but wow you have the green light to EAT EAT EAT how lucky :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah, I usually have a better planned lunch lolol... but I got in from work, carried away doing some work on the computer and before I knew it had to eat before dashing out for my appointment lol But I think I have a good food education since I proper started dieting, and I eat as best a balanced diet as I can musta while balancing MS lol I'll keep a food diary and make sure Im getting my 5 a day and good balance of proteins and carbs.


----------



## Crissie

I've been craving junk, junk, junk, if it wasn't for my DH making me feel guilty all the time I would eat junk all day. I could permanently eat cheese, and I've been craving marmite! :haha:

DH is trying to lose weight and I'm not helping matters by always wanting 'bad' things :) I'm also a bit nervous to put on too much weight I've already put on about 2.2 pounds!


----------



## bubblicous

mummy 3 - yay i have a bump buddie looking forward to it 


new to ttc - i wouldnt say you werent eating enough to me what your eating sounds good but your body must be wanting more if youve got ketones in your urine (not so good) 

i lost 2lbs at the start and then put 1lb back on and so far im staying at that with my 2 girls i lost loads of weight at the start with my first i lost 8lbs in the first 9 weeks being pregnant was better than any diet :haha:

im really tried all the time at the moment and fed up with broken sleep im up loads of timein the night to the loo not good at all


----------



## new_to_ttc

I never heard of ketones and made the fatal mistake of googling it :cry: Think Im going to concentrate on increasing my food intake, and eating the right foods, especially at mealtimes. Wish she gave me some indication of how many calories etc to eat... I think I will ring my friend she is a dietitian, if anyone can help she can :)


----------



## luckyme225

newtottc- sounds like your baby is really hungry ;) I would snack on things with protein if you can.

wiggler- I've done the same. Drank a couple glasses of water first thing in the morning to hydrate myself and it had the opposite effect. lol. I try to remind myself now slow and steady.

I had the WORST cramps in the middle night. I'm hoping that they were just stomach pains because they were high in my stomach. It radiated into my back and I felt a warm sensation burn onto my back. Stomach/back feel fine today. Hoping my little baby is OK.


----------



## 24/7

All my pains have been higher up than traditional periods too, with what feels like crystals burning dotted about. xx


----------



## lisaf

newtottc - isn't that what all those fat stores are for? :rofl: :haha: 
I put on 1.5lbs but last night I had lost 2 :shrug: Maybe more carbs or protein? Isn't the principle of the atkins diet to put your body into ketosis? 

What I've eaten today:
Drank some juice... then promply threw it up when I bent over to put the dog's leash on :dohh: cold juice puke sucks! (but was also kind of tasty :rofl:)
Had a PB&J for breakfast (not the most nutritious but it has protein, carbs, and fruit, right? :) )
Got to work and ate a bag of Cheetos... and its only 9:45am.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Rofl Lisa.. yes I was relaxed about what she was saying at the time.. I was like hmmm whats the harm in burning up some of my own fat... but stupid me goggled it and some of the sites were talking about brain damage for the baby and learning disabilities :cry: I will now be trying a high protein diet... anything to help!


----------



## lisaf

ack... brain damage=not good
so what the heck are all these fat reserves for anyway then?!?


----------



## lisaf

See my signature for the winner!!!
To add it to your own signature, paste this link into your signature and remove the 2 *s

[*URL=https://www.BannerFans.com][*IMG]https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2787/8025844970f6a8am3.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


(meow, maybe add this to the first page so people won't have to search through pages to find the instructions and the link?)


----------



## Soph22

yay for the new banner! 

stayed home sick from work today. terrible cold + morning sickness = :sick:

was a little worried that my m/s was starting to ease up (is that weird at 9 weeks?) but I'm feeling a bit nauseous now so I guess that's good? That's a pretty weird sentence... I feel better now that I feel nauseous.


----------



## meow951

Car is supposed to be fixed by the end of this weekend. Mum went round to his work and caught him off guard! He said he's been having to do lots of overtime in the evenings and it's been a bit more difficult as my car is a 16v when they're usually an 8v. I don't mind i just want to know what's going on! If its not sorted by the end of the weekend dads going to get a tow truck and take it home and do it himself! The only reason he hasn't was because we thought it would be quicker for this bloke to do it as dad works all week.

Wedding planning is going ace! Went and gave notice today and bought our rings and OH's suit. He looks so gorgeous in it, i almost cried in the changing rooms lol

Bathroom floor is totally rotten and bath has basically been sitting on paper thin flooring. Wall is knackered too so new tiles, plasterboard and flooring has to be put in and all the old stuff ripped out. Lucky the bath hasn't come through the floor!

On the pregnancy side of things i have headaches all the time and i had to go to bed at 8:30!!! last night i was so tired. So not like me! Can't wait for my scan date to come through.

Phew! That's a lot of updates. Sorry for my waffling! All new ladies added and banner url put on the front page.


----------



## JJay

Yay for the new banner. Thanks Lisa :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Woohoo yay for the new banner away to add it now :)

Lisa as for fat reserves.. they are for nothing.. hence they store as fat!!! BUT when you diet properly they break down into the necessary compants for fat burning and muscle building.... my understanding after my google spree is when you dont eat enough foods the body uses (feeds on) itself for day to day living. So its not the 'safe' way of using the spare fat in the body. I assume its all way more complicated than that, but thats how I have digested it. Spoke to someone else today (medical background friend) and she has urged me to see my GP as the MW isnt checking the ketones again until 22nd October, she said thats too long to wait. She didnt want to worry me but said its really not good for me or especially baby. Ive relooked at my diet, my friend said it is good enough, could be better but Im getting everything I need, she cant see a reason for the levels I got. Going to try my best to increase proteins, but Im not a huge fsh and red meat person lol, will try to include more chicken, already eat a lot of salmon and hopefully can fix myself :)

Meow glad the car is getting sorted! Nice one on the wedding plans :) but sorry about the bathroom... there is always something to do in a house yeah!!! Nightmare!!


----------



## sammiesmile

im due 27th may yippee


----------



## cheree89

lisaf said:


> What I've eaten today:
> Drank some juice... then promply threw it up when I bent over to put the dog's leash on :dohh: cold juice puke sucks! (but was also kind of tasty :rofl:)

I think that made me puke a little just reading it! j/k

Yay banner!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Good night ladies,

Just wanted to let you know that I had my surgery on Saturday. He tried to do it laparoscopic but couldn't so I have a c-section type scar. DH and I will be moving on to IVF, but probably not until next year. My mom and grandma are over here to keep me company. I feel a lot better today. Have a happy and healthy nine months!!


----------



## lisaf

:hugs: ttc


----------



## hopefulmama

OK Crissie and New_to_ttc you are barely eating anything.. or maybe i am eating a house on a daily basis. 

Pre pregnancy: i have weird eating habits normally, I drink iced nonfat vanilla lattes all day, i am NEVER hungry in day time till at least 4 or 5 pm where i will eat a yogurt and blueberries, then since i go out for dinner almost every night and i don't eat much in day i eat whatever i please at dinner + few glasses of wine w/dinner.

Now that i am pregnant entirely new ball park. i have only gained 2 lb but i am eating complete shit. 

Pregnant: start off with a raisin english muffin with yogurt, lunch sandwich or whatever i am craving, dinner who knows anything that sounds good.. today i ate eggs with bacon and 12 grain toast, then pizza for lunch and i am cooking fajitas for dinner... my husband thinks i am nuts and is like "you better keep the weight in order and keep doing yoga and pilates because you dont want to end up a balloon or not be able to get your body back after you have the baby." All I want are milkshakes or cinnamon rolls and he is not letting me do so. He has a point that i have worked very hard for my body now and i would probably get depressed if i couldn't get back to size afterwards but, telling a pregnant hormonal woman not eat something cause she shouldn't gain too much wait or look puffy is not setting well with me. 

I think i have become one of those women who keeps herself in check all the time and has for awhile and is using pregnancy as an excuse to eat whatever and be lazy... I didn't go to yoga or pilates today instead i laid in bed and went grocery shopping then slept a few hours... this version of me is not cute. 

wow that was a ramble. sorry


----------



## luckyme225

ttcfurrever- :hugs::hugs::hugs: thinking of you


----------



## luckyme225

OK ladies so I noticed my breast soreness went away today. Anyone else? Leave it to me to be a worry wart lol.


----------



## lisaf

hopeful... those are normal worries, but I understand the hormonal urge to eat eat eat (and always junk too... occasionally I'm craving veggies, but most of the time a celery stick is NOT going to stop my hunger monster!)
You should be a little more lax with yourself during the first trimester... the fatigue is normal... only you can say if you have the energy to go do your usual workout routine, lol... some people find it gives them energy... others can barely face walking up one flight of stairs.


----------



## lisaf

lucky - I just checked... yesterday I had no soreness at all.. would have worried me but I'm feeling safer and safer each day/week. Just checked again.. and OW!!! They're sore again, lol!


----------



## hopefulmama

My soreness has gone down a bit as well..


----------



## tripletmom92

I'm due May 17th with my 5th! :cloud9:


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: thinking of you ttcfurrever.

Welcome tripletmom. 

I am also eating everything I see. I have no sickness but I am constantly eating to keep the headaches away. I crave junk food (which has always been the case) but I'm trying to get some veggies and fruits every day.


----------



## twinmummy06

:hugs: ttcfurrever, sorry for your loss, and i wish you the best of luck for your IVF.


i had my first MW appointment yesterday, had some basic bloods and filled in all the fun paperwork :sleep: booked in my nuchal scan for 3rd of November, should be 12 weeks, cant wait. i just want to just go to sleep and wake up in Nov :haha:
still got the same symptoms for now, wish theyd bugger off though, but ive noticed if im really nauseous my boobs dont hurt as much and visa versa, i feel like a complete weirdo :haha:


----------



## mummy3

new, maybe have your doc check your thyroid, mine is hyperthyroid and I get a similar problem:flower:

ttc:hugs: I'm so sorry hun, good luck with the IVF:hugs:

welcome new people! I need to get this banner:happydance:

I still havent told the MIL, its #4 and im still nervous:dohh: She dont like change lol Shes coming round for my birthday at weekend tho so may have to be brave!


----------



## MrsPoodle

Hiya can I be added for May 22nd... thanks x


----------



## Wiggler

GRRRRR had ANOTHER bad nights sleep, i think OH will be on the sofa tonight (i hate sharing a bed when i'm preggers) but on the plus side, i wasnt up at 4am! 

going to do some tidying later and chase DS round with the hoover (his favourite game) and when OH gets home from work we are going to make some choc chip muffins! yum yum.


----------



## wild2011

how do i get the may blossoms on my signature, tried copying n pasting lol. grrrrrrrr pls help. 

xx


----------



## Crissie

It's working Wild, you have the banner. :thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

yayyyy lol


----------



## Lucky777

I got a scan again yesterday yay... 15mm and 171bpm my due date is still the 18 may 2011
so happy :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Afternoon ladies :)

welcome to more new May mummies :)

ttc... :hugs: thinking of you, glad you have family with you right now hun. FX'd with the IVF hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Im trying to get an appointment with the doctor, Im getting myself all worked up over these ketone things. No one has had anything positive to say :( A really good friend of mine has had experience with his wife and ketones and has urged me to go to the doctors, so just going to get some info and advice, try put my mind at ease. :cry:

Apart from that nothing new here.. still sicky ish and still tired... not noticed sore boobs actually for a few days, but not complaining lol Still got this damm rash, MW told me to have a doctor look at it, so will do that at same time if I finialy get an appointment lol 

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## Crissie

Hey New, hope you get the answers from the Doc, try not to worry too much, just eat to your hearts content :) 

ttc, glad to hear the op went ok and you are felling a little better, fxed for the IVF! :thumbup:

I finally for my letter from the hospital and I have my MF booking appointment scheduled for next week Wed and my scan booked for the 25th! YAY :yipee:
I don't want to tell my boss yet but I need the time off for the appointments what excuse can I use. My boss is quite a hard arse and wont look kindly on taking the afternoon off for doctors apps. He thinks it should be after work.


----------



## stardust22

Crissie,

I always use the BAD TOOTHACHE emergency appointment needed!!! dont feel pressurised to tell work anything until you are ready.

Maybe drop some hints that your tooth hurts today and then it preps them LOL. Sorry I know its lying but us pregnant ladies need to lie in these early days.
x


----------



## pinkclaire

Or maybe just say you have a hospital appointment. Most people wont ask to much more and your not really lying. If he does asks just say, womens problems lol x


----------



## stardust22

I feel bad now....I really did vamp up a lie to a BIG lie LOL!!

Pinkclaire, you are right. maybe just say hospital hehe
x


----------



## meow951

All new ladies added!

I got my scan date through. It seems ages away! 25th October! I'll be 13+4 by then. Why can't i have it at like 12 weeks lol.


----------



## xshell79

i recieved my scan letter today to mines 28th oct and il be 9+2wks then as im having an early one to check alls ok..i carnt wait to see little beany ....

all of u seem so far ahead of me dont think many of u are due at the end of may....

im liking the banner by the way


----------



## Wiggler

ooh great news meow!! the same day as my scan! im sure the time will fly by! I've got a morning scan again so hopefully i wont be stuck in he waiting room for 30+ mins


----------



## Wiggler

xshell79 said:


> i recieved my scan letter today to mines 28th oct and il be 9+2wks then as im having an early one to check alls ok..i carnt wait to see little beany ....

Thats great hun! :happydance:


----------



## Crissie

Hey guys same day as my scan too!!! 25th Oct! So we're all counting down to that day, then we can compare scans :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

UUHH I'm jealous, my scan isn't for another four weeks. November 5th. It feels forever away because we are waiting to let the world know until then. That means four long weeks until I can see my baby and another four long weeks until I can scream I'M PREGNANT everywhere I go. Only two girlfriends know, and two coworkers.


----------



## stardust22

xshell79 said:


> i recieved my scan letter today to mines 28th oct and il be 9+2wks then as im having an early one to check alls ok..i carnt wait to see little beany ....
> 
> all of u seem so far ahead of me dont think many of u are due at the end of may....
> 
> im liking the banner by the way

I am due 27th May! You r right tho everyone seems so much further than us. Maybe they will all join us soon.


----------



## 24/7

I'm 1st November for my nuchal!! xx


----------



## Soph22

I have my next scan on the 25th too!! 
Really wish I could have it a few days before as we're going to Vegas for the weekend of the 22nd with tons of friends and I know it will be so hard to lie about why I'm not drinking in Vegas!

Do you girls think there's any reason why I should go to the doc for a bad cold/sinus troubles and coughing? I'm pretty sure they'll just say it's a virus and there's no medicine to take. I'm just extra paranoid because of the pregnancy and of course suffering more due to lack of cold meds.


----------



## luckyme225

soph- if it gets really bad you could see a primary care doctor. If it's just the common cold they will probably just tell you let it pass but if it's really bad the might put you on some antibiotics. I always took Tylenol when I was sick with my first. Lot's of cough drops and soup as well. Hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## xshell79

stardust22 said:


> xshell79 said:
> 
> 
> i recieved my scan letter today to mines 28th oct and il be 9+2wks then as im having an early one to check alls ok..i carnt wait to see little beany ....
> 
> all of u seem so far ahead of me dont think many of u are due at the end of may....
> 
> im liking the banner by the way
> 
> I am due 27th May! You r right tho everyone seems so much further than us. Maybe they will all join us soon.Click to expand...


We will have to buddy up! How have u been feeling?

I keep getting aches sometimes low back and top of legs. Worries me sometimes plus boobs hurt and feel tired. With my dd I had morning sickness morning noon and night from 6wks , I only feel nauseaous sometimes thow .


----------



## Wiggler

Wow, cant believe so many of us have scans on the same day, its sooo exciting! I never had a N/T scan with DS, just the 20 week one so i dont know really what they do at it, can anyone fill me in? 

x

PS. Got my siggy sorted today! woop woop!


----------



## stardust22

xshell79 said:


> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xshell79 said:
> 
> 
> i recieved my scan letter today to mines 28th oct and il be 9+2wks then as im having an early one to check alls ok..i carnt wait to see little beany ....
> 
> all of u seem so far ahead of me dont think many of u are due at the end of may....
> 
> im liking the banner by the way
> 
> I am due 27th May! You r right tho everyone seems so much further than us. Maybe they will all join us soon.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will have to buddy up! How have u been feeling?
> 
> 
> I keep getting aches sometimes low back and top of legs. Worries me sometimes plus boobs hurt and feel tired. With my dd I had morning sickness morning noon and night from 6wks , I only feel nauseaous sometimes thow .Click to expand...

Definately bump buddies!

I feel very tired and slighty nauseous. Hungry all the time and boobs hurt. Other than that fine.

Maybe we are having boys! I work on a maternity ward and all my patients who have bad sickness seem to have girls!!! I know its just an old wives tale but I think there is a little something in it. 
x


----------



## pinkclaire

stardust22 said:


> xshell79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xshell79 said:
> 
> 
> i recieved my scan letter today to mines 28th oct and il be 9+2wks then as im having an early one to check alls ok..i carnt wait to see little beany ....
> 
> all of u seem so far ahead of me dont think many of u are due at the end of may....
> 
> im liking the banner by the way
> 
> I am due 27th May! You r right tho everyone seems so much further than us. Maybe they will all join us soon.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will have to buddy up! How have u been feeling?
> 
> 
> I keep getting aches sometimes low back and top of legs. Worries me sometimes plus boobs hurt and feel tired. With my dd I had morning sickness morning noon and night from 6wks , I only feel nauseaous sometimes thow .Click to expand...
> 
> Definately bump buddies!
> 
> I feel very tired and slighty nauseous. Hungry all the time and boobs hurt. Other than that fine.
> 
> Maybe we are having boys! I work on a maternity ward and all my patients who have bad sickness seem to have girls!!! I know its just an old wives tale but I think there is a little something in it.
> xClick to expand...


I'm due 25th of May!

I had awful sickness with James, and well if you didnt guess hes a boy lol. I feel fine with this pregnancy so Im convinced girl! only time will tell lol x


----------



## stardust22

HAHA see there you go!! all a load of tosh then :wacko:

It's fun guessing tho. I am staying team :yellow: so it will be a long wait for me
x


----------



## xshell79

Same here me and oh want a special suprise


----------



## Wiggler

I really admire you girls, i would love to have a yellow bump to the end, but i'm just so excited that i NEED to know! also makes it a lot easier buying things before the birth.

I promised myself that if i have another one after this i will deffo stay yellow!


----------



## cheree89

I am staying team :yellow:. I want there to be a surprise at the end of this journey.

I am not due until May 24th - so I am the end of May too!


----------



## pinkclaire

I stayed team yellow with James, it made it so special I'm really glad I did, my bump buddies who didnt said they wished they did but were too impatient lol. I actually dont think it made a difference about preparing, in fact it did the opposite and stopped me spending rediculous amounts on newborn clothes they only wear for 2 weeks lol xx


----------



## luckyme225

I honestly don't think I could wait 40 weeks. I really don't care either way boy/girl but i'm sure I'll be anxious to know near 20 weeks. Plus I want a pink or blue baby shower. We want to do the nursery up before the baby comes. We have everything picked out for whatever way it goes.


----------



## Wiggler

Has anyone picked out the "bigger" items yet, like pushchair, cot, etc etc? 

I have absolutely fallen head over heels in love with the Silver Cross Linear Freeway in Charcoal. Hoping to nab it in the January sales, I loved it in the black colour, but I really worry about the black fabric getting too hot when we are out and about on a hot sunny day, so chose the grey instead. That and they grey is veeery nice :)


----------



## lisaf

I've been big item shopping for a while... picking my favorites etc...
I'm jealous of all your pretty UK prams though, lol... to get anything that looks nearly as nice we have to spend several hundred more dollars than the 'standard' set that is the most common here.
I'm not decided yet on cots, but I think I either want white or a dark espresso... white would be easier to repair if it chips/scratches. I want one that converts to a toddler bed (but I don't need/want the full-size bed conversion because the room can't fit a full bed).
I have a few favorite prams/strollers but I really want to see them in person first... hard to do because the ones I like aren't the super duper popular ones you see everywhere or that stores have models of :( I'm quite pouty about that to be honest.

I'm overwhelmed by car seat options and prices... its just too confusing!!!


----------



## mrsiggy

Hello Ladies! I would love to join your May Blossoms group! I am due May 28th :) Looking forward to sharing the next several months with all of you!


----------



## lisaf

New - Is there any chance the ketones are there because you were SO sick in the beginning? Like a residual thing that will take a little while to recover even though you're able to eat more and keep it down now?


----------



## mummy3

Theres lots of us having scans on the 25th! I have 2, both on the 25th:happydance::dohh: Got the nucal scan and perinatal appointment at 8am then the regular ob appointment at lunchtime!

Lisa I dont think ketones are a chronic problem, defo get to the docs though new! :thumbup:

As for shopping, we have most things already:shrug: Anja will move to a toddler bed then baba will get her crib! Will defo get an icandy pushchair though, need to decide which. And lots and lots off nappies/diapers, never underestimate how helpful a large stock of these are!!

Last couple of days Ive been feeling baba fluttering:happydance: This is #4 for me so I guess its normal, felt my last baby at 10/11 weeks too! Anyone else?


----------



## lisaf

I've been having a buzzing sensation in the pelvic region, but not sure its movement.. it seems to be too steady and goes on for too long to be movement. Sort of feels like you're sitting on a hard bench and a truck is driving by if that makes sense.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hi all i'm a bit scared to say this but i've had a good day today haven't been/felt sick first time for about 3 weeks :)
Don't wanna jinx it, i've actually had enough energy to do washing housework etc :)
I'm sure i'm feeling movements/flutters does seems abit early though but we know our body's yer?
I heard the baby's heartbeat on my doppler today counted 170bpm then i couldn't find it again to record i must have got it right though as that's way faster than mine :)
Still no phonecall from mw for my first booking appointment so therefore still no scan date!
Hope they hurry up i'm impatient :(
Hope u are all well x


----------



## mummy3

Its aerly but not too early!

Mine feels like mild af cramps but localised and kinda soft tapping at the area, hard to describe but defo baba:thumbup:

If you feel better today, enjoy it,:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

I haven't bought anything yet, but that's because I am a nervous nelly! I probably won't start shopping until at least 2nd tri. 

Anyone else have a huge bump early on? I am sure it's mostly due to the meds, but I'm having a hard time hiding it. I only have 2 pairs of pants that sort of fit me and not many flowy shirts. I really don't feel comfortable telling people yet, but not sure how I can keep hiding it. I can't wait until I can wear fitted clothes and show my bump to the world!


----------



## luckyme225

We picked out our big items while TTC. I'm in love with the swings, cosleeper, and crib we have picked out. I will probably pick them up the minute I become 24 weeks.

I had the best cheesecake of my life tonight. I'm so tempted to go back and buy more. Cheesecake is my favorite, yum yum!


----------



## xshell79

mrsiggy said:


> Hello Ladies! I would love to join your May Blossoms group! I am due May 28th :) Looking forward to sharing the next several months with all of you!

Hi mrsiggy :waves: 

I'm due 31st may how have u been feeling Hun? Xx


----------



## Wiggler

I already have a swing, and white newborn-6 months vests and babygrows (if they are are still in an ok condition in my mums attic) and a bumbo, I also picked the style of highchair i want, really chunky with a huge tray, but also need to pick that up in the sale as £80 is a lot of money (and i love a bargain) Going to move DS into a single bed next year and buy a new cotbed mattress. 

ooh Lucky, you have me wanting cheesecake now! I dont get it often cos OH hates it. i'll have to make one soon.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

How early can you put them in a bed? I'm not sure what I'm going to end up doing as new baby will be in Moses for a bit, maybe I can get away without buying a new cot!

I'm definately getting a swing, I spent so much time rocking James lol. Everything else we've pretty much got, other than a double buggy!


----------



## Wiggler

We converted Dylans cotbed into a bed when he was 14 months old, it lasted one night (he slept in his pushchair that night) cos i was sooo paranoid thinking he would fall out of the bed, that he wouldnt sleep and just play all night etc etc. The next morning we turned it back into the cotbed and its stayed that way since. althought i wish we had persevered, this baby will be going into a toddler bed at 14/15 months. I still dont think Dylan is ready for the move now (he is an awful sleeper) but are hoping to make the move in spring into his big shiny single bed.


----------



## pinkclaire

I was thinking I'll get a side for it? I don't know we'll see what happens. I might buy a crib as they last a bit longer than the Moses and see of that gives us enough breathing space to get James in a bed. He's a good sleeper but I do tend to find him in random positions!


----------



## wild2011

morning ladies not had time to catch up on posts yet, just waiting for mw to come for my booking app, hope every1 feeling ok today.. i officially need new bra's my god they bursting at the seems lol xx


----------



## Wiggler

pinkclaire said:


> I was thinking I'll get a side for it? I don't know we'll see what happens. I might buy a crib as they last a bit longer than the Moses and see of that gives us enough breathing space to get James in a bed. He's a good sleeper but I do tend to find him in random positions!

Yea a side is a really good idea and i totally understand the strange positions! Dylan is still like that, found him the other day sideways in his cot with his legs poking out through the bars!!! :rofl: I didnt realise cribs last a bit longer than moses baskets, i'll have to let OH know about that :) :thumbup:

Wild - good luck with the MW appointment :flower:

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

mw went really well, homebirth all booked in, ds not for 5-6 weeks booooooooo its so gunna drag lol xx


----------



## Wiggler

woop woop! really happy for you Wild!!!!


----------



## meow951

How exciting wild! I've got a provisional homebirth booked in too as long as all goes well :)


----------



## wild2011

ty wiggler n meow, my last homebirth was amazing, i'm really looking forward to it :D xx


----------



## mumov3

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well.. im trying to get the may blossoms banner on my sig an i cant remember how :shrug: can anyone help me please xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hello ladies :) 

mrsiggy... you're a May mummy yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations hunni :)

How is everyone? 

Lisa I dont understand this ketones stuff enough to know if it could be from my sickness, seeing the doctor today at 4pm (4 hours) not sure which doctor Im seeing, so not sure how useful it'll be I just accepted the appointment time lol (hoping its Dr Jones he has plenty of time to explain things lol).

How's your sickness mummy hunni?? Hope the meds are finally starting to work for you :)

As for team yellow... noooooooooooooo lolol I'll be finding out at the soonest opportunity lol If my 20 week scan doesn't show us then my 4D private scan soon after should lolol Im way to impatient lol 

And big items... no prams seem to be grabbing my attention at all, I dont think I will buy new though as you can get some gorgeous 2nd hand ones really clean and well maintained and its not my first baby... I already learnt that the pram spends most of its life in the boot of the car lolol I have got my heart set on a baby hammock instead of a crib this time. Joshua wasn't in his crib for very long at all, and it was an expensive unused item. The baby hammocks look gorgeous, less space consuming and will last months longer than the cribs. Also has a good review for preventing collic and sucj forth so thats the way forward. Will definitely be getting a swing again, Joshua loved his was a lofe saver, again hopefully wont have to buy new! I bought everything new first time for my little man, and nearly all of it didnt get used, so Im not making that mistake again lol I bought a really expensive baby bouncer.... it was used for a few weeks thats it, he didnt take to it preferred the baby gym etc I wont be getting a sling or anything, because I dont want to create attachments issues later on, so nope mean mummy here but will not be carrying the baby around with me everywhere I go lol I sound sooooo evil lol.... but did Joshua no harm and I could actually go to the toilet by myself lolol.... you speak to some mums who use the slings etc and when they try to put the baby down for toilet trips etc etc they have screams and problems, so not risking it lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

mumov3 said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well.. im trying to get the may blossoms banner on my sig an i cant remember how :shrug: can anyone help me please xx

User cp > edit signiture > scroll down to the box with your current banners in > go to the end of the text and paste the new code in > TAKE OUT THE 2 *'S > then hit save signiture

There you go... it SHOULD save lololol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

my 3 daughters all hates baby bouncers that were electrical vibrating, i will be getting the old fashioned type u tap with ur foot, lol. they'd all scream like mad if vibrator put on. im totally addicted to prams and always buy a new one as i walk practically everywhere. everything else is usually hand me downs or second hand, some gorgeous immaculate stuff to be found, though i've got to start basically from scratch this time, sold most of mine on after my last lil princess. x


----------



## mumov3

new_to_ttc said:


> mumov3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well.. im trying to get the may blossoms banner on my sig an i cant remember how :shrug: can anyone help me please xx
> 
> User cp > edit signiture > scroll down to the box with your current banners in > go to the end of the text and paste the new code in > TAKE OUT THE 2 *'S > then hit save signiture
> 
> There you go... it SHOULD save lololol xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thankyou hunni :flower: xx
Im soooo forgetful lately :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> my 3 daughters all hates baby bouncers that were electrical vibrating, i will be getting the old fashioned type u tap with ur foot, lol. they'd all scream like mad if vibrator put on. im totally addicted to prams and always buy a new one as i walk practically everywhere. everything else is usually hand me downs or second hand, some gorgeous immaculate stuff to be found, though i've got to start basically from scratch this time, sold most of mine on after my last lil princess. x

Joshua HATED the viabrating bit on the bouncer I bought... wow never again lolol

Im starting from scratch this time. I kept everything after I had Joshua, but when I was moving to Wales (when he was 3) I was down sizing, and the landlords wofe said I couldnt use the loft storage space in the house, so I sold and gave away everything :( Then when my landlord gave me the keys and stuff he apologised for not having the loft key, he didnt put the lock on the previous tenants had and said if I could get my dad or someone to break the lock I could put my own on... arghhhhhh he had no idea his wife had thought it was locked for a reason :( So I got rid of everything for nothing. But as you say, you can find some real nice things 2nd hand, swings and stuff can be bought less than half price 2nd hand :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

mumov3 said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumov3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well.. im trying to get the may blossoms banner on my sig an i cant remember how :shrug: can anyone help me please xx
> 
> User cp > edit signiture > scroll down to the box with your current banners in > go to the end of the text and paste the new code in > TAKE OUT THE 2 *'S > then hit save signiture
> 
> There you go... it SHOULD save lololol xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou hunni :flower: xx
> Im soooo forgetful lately :haha:Click to expand...

You're very welcomes :)


----------



## wild2011

grrr i would have been well annoyed if it was me lol, im in wales too :D .. im quite looking forward to starting from scratch, specially now i know how much i need, rather than buying loads buy less but nicer stuff. not buying ne thing yet, soon as i get the 20 week scan, will go straight to pram shop and book pram and go from there.


----------



## Wiggler

Most of my stuff for DS was second hand, i will probably be getting some second hand stuff again, but after all the problems i had with second hand prams last time i will deffo be getting new this time

Anyone playing the Euromillions tomorrow? we got a ticket, £112 million would be nice :)


----------



## wild2011

think of all the prams u could have if u won that lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

you could buy us all a pram with 112 million lolol

Where in Wales are you wild??

I wont be going OTT this time lol Although I think I will get a changing station, just because my house is smaller so having a changing station would look a lot tidier and hold all the nappies and stuff under it, saw a lovely one in LLandudno the other day and not very expensive :) I didnt have one with joshua but I had a bigger house and more storage space lol


----------



## Wiggler

ooh i know!!!! and the gorgeous cribs/moses baskets/cots....


----------



## Lucky777

my next scan is the 29th of oct 1 day before my wedding.... if its bad news it would be the worst wedding ever :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

no no no Lucky, it'll be good news and the very best wedding present ever :) xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Oh, just a quick thought, if anyone here has a phone with android on it i found some free pregnancy apps. 

https://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=135x135&chl=market%3a%2f%2fdetails%3fid%3dcom.bitcab.com%26referrer%3dutm_source%253DAndrolib%2526utm_medium%253DPage%2526utm_campaign%253DAndrolib%2520Page
Pregnancy ticker - I dont use it that often, but it tells you how far along you are and how many days left. very basic

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

https://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=135x135&chl=market%3a%2f%2fdetails%3fid%3dapp.dzieciowomi.pregcal%26referrer%3dutm_source%253DAndrolib%2526utm_medium%253DPage%2526utm_campaign%253DAndrolib%2520Page

Pregnancy Assistant - Tells you your dates, approx. legnth and weight of bubs and gives some info on what happens each week, and has some pictures.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

https://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=135x135&chl=market%3a%2f%2fdetails%3fid%3dcom.wontee.kickcounter%26referrer%3dutm_source%253DAndrolib%2526utm_medium%253DPage%2526utm_campaign%253DAndrolib%2520Page

Kick Counter - does what it says on the tin :)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

https://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=135x135&chl=market%3a%2f%2fdetails%3fid%3dnz.co.ljholmes73%26referrer%3dutm_source%253DAndrolib%2526utm_medium%253DPage%2526utm_campaign%253DAndrolib%2520Page

Contraction timer - Does what it says on the tin

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Just scan in the square code and it'll take you to the page on the android market :)


----------



## stardust22

mrsiggy said:


> Hello Ladies! I would love to join your May Blossoms group! I am due May 28th :) Looking forward to sharing the next several months with all of you!

Yay we are 1 day apart! a few more late may ones are now appearing.


----------



## wild2011

new_to_ttc said:


> you could buy us all a pram with 112 million lolol
> 
> Where in Wales are you wild??
> 
> I wont be going OTT this time lol Although I think I will get a changing station, just because my house is smaller so having a changing station would look a lot tidier and hold all the nappies and stuff under it, saw a lovely one in LLandudno the other day and not very expensive :) I didnt have one with joshua but I had a bigger house and more storage space lol

from tenby origionally, living in newport now, and have our own business in ammonford camarthanshire, was spending alot of time there till found out about this bean :cloud9::happydance:

x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oooo South Walian then lol... Im sure Im one of maybe 5 in the North with internet access lol... Whenever someone is from Wales they are South Wales lol

I had good news from my doctor :) 1. The rash I have is because I have reduced my antihistamines. I need them all year as I have something or other I cant spell lol and many operations later still no improvement sooooo he said there is no evidence to suggest they'll harm the baby, and I really ought to be taking them every day.... he wants to increase the dose but said see how I go once I start back on them daily :) and 2. the ketones in my urine are harmless at this stage in pregnancy :) He said once I get to 20 weeks+ if they are still present then they'll worry, as it COULD be a sign of preeclampsia, but he said although uncommon, it is not too much risk at such an early stage. He said most likely thing is, I have been dieting, reduced my portion size and calories, lost the weight great, but now although I feel like Im constantly eating he said most likely Im just taking the normal calorie intake for a normal woman and really I should be taking a little bit more for the baby too (but not eating for 2!! lol). I feel so much more relaxed, he said he is going to grab a word with the midwife and check that my blood sugars are ok, because of a slight risk the ketones are down to gestational diabetes, but he said that risk is slight and he is sure its because of my hard work and dieting prepregnancy. Once I pass 12 weeks, and the baby's growth is more steady, I will need less calories, and the ketones will naturally reduce :).... here's hoping :)


----------



## wild2011

glad u got some info and feel more relaxed about it, if they check you for gestationoal diabetes, they'll do it at 28 weeks, its grose lol. i have to have it automatically cos my mums insuline based, god im not looking forward to it lol. they didnt even bother checking my ketones today, i actually find i eat like a pig 2-3 days per week for first trimester, then i loose my appetite slowly there after, either that or theres just no room for the ammount id like to consume lol

glad ur doctor has reassured u xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, just been looking at the ASDA Baby & Toddler event, and there is some very nicely priced stuff on there! Not going to be getting anything from this one, which is a shame, but definatly getting a load from the next one. 

OH has been a sweetie this evening, he knows i've had a bit of a rough day so he has just tidied and hoovered the lounge for me. 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

does he want to come and do mine? lol x


----------



## 24/7

I feel so lucky, since I found out I was pregnant OH has done everything, I just spend all my time resting, naughty me!! xxx


----------



## wild2011

not naughty at all, make the most of it, dh was same for me with 1st and 2nd, lo number 3 a little maddam tho so we do our fair share n takes over early eve wen i start feeling like the living dead lol. enjoy it. xx


----------



## 24/7

I most certainly will!! :D I'm finding it all alot of cope with, so am very greatful for all the help!! I have to clean up the kitchen tonight as OH is on a late shift, and I just keep putting it off!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

aww i put off loads dont worry lol. I actually admit to finding pregnancy harder with the first than wen u have several lo's running about, they help the time pass and i feel more energetic cos i have to get up n do stuff. wonder if i can make the girls packed lunch tonite without eating the contents before the morning haha xx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha Wild, i dont think so seeing as he was just moaning to me (he didnt mean it though) and 24/7 you are sooo lucky! OH is helping me more now, he can see how tired i'm getting and i know once i get a bump and things get harder to do he will do most things i cant. Bless him though, he has taken over most of the cooking because i dont like the kitchen anymore (the cat litter tray is in there, yuk!) 

Still no hint of a bump, or even bloat :(


----------



## 24/7

I don't really have anything yet either, my stomach is hard, but you can't notice it atall. But I am very underweight so hopefully my bump will stay nice and small, or I may just topple over!! :p


----------



## Wiggler

My tummy is soft and squishy where i put on a ton of weight with the implant, but that weight is starting to come off and i finally have a waist again!!! I didnt get a "proper" bump (just looked like i had a large lunch) with DS until i was 6-7 months gone so i really really want one soon.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Yey just got a call from the mw at 7.30 pm lol
Got my booking appointment a week today & i will get my 12 wk scan date then so excited x

Also i don't have a bump buddy sob sob so if anyone else doesn't & would like to be mine msg me x


----------



## pinkclaire

You guys are so lucky! I've been up at 5 all week due to James and my hubby hasn't helped at all. Everytime I've tried to have a nap he's woke me up and when I try to say I'm really tired he says don't use the Pregnancy card your barely pregnant. Hmmm. This is why women carry babies! Xx


----------



## hopefulmama

I am with you PINKCLAIRE. My husband says the same thing. We were at the park walking around, enjoying the day and out of nowhere I got dizzy and nauseated and wanted to go home ASAP and he responded with the pregnancy nonsense being an excuse to be lazy. 

I wish for one day he could understand how tired you are and how you might feel good one sec and horrible the next. He also says it about my cravings, that I am using pregnancy as an excuse to eat junk. Today got us into a bit of a fight.


----------



## Wiggler

Men eh? OH wasnt too believing of my nausea and tiredness when i was pregnant with DS until i made him eat in another room and sleep on the sofa! (the smell of his food made me gag and he made the bed too hot) after that he became a lot more caring. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## hopefulmama

Yea I don't get their issues nor their attitude. You'd think they'd be super attentive and understanding but instead, opposite. It's really upsetting me. I don't think my hormones help this out at all, but a little sentiment would do go a long way.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sure things will get better soon, it takes longer for the whole pregnancy thing to sink in for men than it does for us. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

that comment saying barely pregnant made my blood boil lol. this is the worst stage of pregnancy bar the last bit wen everything is an up hill struggle, grrrr my dh has been like that in the past, men grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr x


----------



## hopefulmama

Yea it put me into hysterics and i just started screaming and he says " don't take out all your hormonal problems on me for making a statement," that made me more upset so i just came to our bedroom with my dogs and put my feet up and locked the door, also brought all the remotes with me :)


----------



## wild2011

hahaha girl power, it'll get easier, lots of us been thru it before this time round my dh knows better than to bother :D


chin up hun xx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Well ladies, last night I started spotting.:cry: It was dark burgundy and brown. There was quite a lot when a wiped but amazingly only a tiny bit of brown showed on the panty liner when I woke up. I've had no spotting or cramps today so now I have to sit and wait. Got a bunch of blood work and urine test this morning. Probably a visit with the nurse tomorrow, then more blood work Saturday. This waiting crap sucks. Expecting then worse but hoping my little baby sticks!!


----------



## hopefulmama

LUCKYME- I am sure everything is ok, will be thinking of you! 
what did the dr say when you were there this AM?


----------



## wild2011

luckyme225 said:


> Well ladies, last night I started spotting.:cry: It was dark burgundy and brown. There was quite a lot when a wiped but amazingly only a tiny bit of brown showed on the panty liner when I woke up. I've had no spotting or cramps today so now I have to sit and wait. Got a bunch of blood work and urine test this morning. Probably a visit with the nurse tomorrow, then more blood work Saturday. This waiting crap sucks. Expecting then worse but hoping my little baby sticks!!

good luck hun, thinking of u :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

hopefulmama said:


> LUCKYME- I am sure everything is ok, will be thinking of you!
> what did the dr say when you were there this AM?

Thanks. They just sent me to the sent me to the lab for a workup. The Nurse said she'd call the on call doc and see what she wants, so basically they told me a whole lot of nothing. I'm supposed to have a visit tomorrow morning I guess.


----------



## lisaf

new - glad you had such a good appointment!
lucky - sorry to hear you're spotting. :hugs: FX'd... lots of women spot and everything turns out just fine, its not always a bad sign, but always scary when it happens

hopeful - OMG you had me busting up when you added that you took the remotes with you!!! My DH would kill me if I did that! I've threatened to steal all the cables to his game systems before and he got super pissy at just the idea of me threatening that! :haha:
My DH has been very good overall and very considerate and taken care of me... but he's getting tired of it and has said so which makes me sad.
There are things like he wants me to clean up the animal's puke, which will make me puke... so he does it but whines, then makes me shampoo the rugs. He complained that he's been in charge of dinner for too many nights now.
He also keeps making jokes about how I should deal with the yucky stuff like animal puke because I'm going to throw up anyway... um NO... I ONLY throw up if I deal with that stuff!!!!! GRRRR!
He bought fishy catfood and told me to just hold my breath! :( It was the first thing that made me puke when pregnant... had to stop buying it but he screwed up and got some...

Ok... RANT over

AFM - Had a great scan today! :) Picture is at the end of my journal.. we saw movement.. baby waved hi to me :cloud9: heart beating away just fine.
I only have 1 more appointment with my specialist at 12 weeks so I scheduled a 14 week appointment with my OB (I hope I like her!).


----------



## hopefulmama

Ugh that BS drives me nuts, the waiting and the "might be this, or might be that."
Well i know its easier said than done to say don't stress and try not to think about it.. but it's sorta true cause there is nothing you can do till you get more bloodwork in a day. 

I came home to find myself spotting only when i went to the bathroom, this nude/peach color. Dr said not to worry but I am still freaking out.


----------



## wild2011

lisaf-glad your scan went well, how cute that baby waved at u :)


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- great scan pic, glad your LO is doing well.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hope your ok lucky me!

Glad I'm not the only one who's peed off with my OH at the moment! I hate the barely pregnant thing, you either are or you arnt it's not an in-between thing is it!

I get dizzy very quickly as well, it's because my blood pressure is low, might be something you want to check out? Not that they do anything about it just means you need to take things easily


----------



## Wiggler

Luckyme - thinking of you, hope everything is OK hun!

I also have low blood pressure, had it for years, found a few things that help me out though to avoid the dizziness. a salty snack (it has to be quite salty though, not the healthiest option, but it works pretty quick for me) I normally have a tomato of two covered in salt, om nom nom, a fizzy drink usually works well too. Also go from sitting/laying to standing slowly so the blood doesnt rush to your legs from your head (passed out a few times from that) and dont stand still for too long, or if you must, work your legs and ankles as if you was on a plane. (was at a job interveiw years ago, stood at a till observing, after 20 mins felt ill, walked to grab my fizzy drink, took one sip then passed out in front of the manager spilling my drink all over the floor, needless to say i didnt get the job :rofl: )


----------



## 24/7

luckyme225 said:


> Well ladies, last night I started spotting.:cry: It was dark burgundy and brown. There was quite a lot when a wiped but amazingly only a tiny bit of brown showed on the panty liner when I woke up. I've had no spotting or cramps today so now I have to sit and wait. Got a bunch of blood work and urine test this morning. Probably a visit with the nurse tomorrow, then more blood work Saturday. This waiting crap sucks. Expecting then worse but hoping my little baby sticks!!

Sorry to hear this lucky, I know you how feel as I was there just this weekend, plus cramps and all is ok now. :hugs: xx


----------



## luckyme225

24/7 said:


> luckyme225 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, last night I started spotting.:cry: It was dark burgundy and brown. There was quite a lot when a wiped but amazingly only a tiny bit of brown showed on the panty liner when I woke up. I've had no spotting or cramps today so now I have to sit and wait. Got a bunch of blood work and urine test this morning. Probably a visit with the nurse tomorrow, then more blood work Saturday. This waiting crap sucks. Expecting then worse but hoping my little baby sticks!!
> 
> Sorry to hear this lucky, I know you how feel as I was there just this weekend, plus cramps and all is ok now. :hugs: xxClick to expand...

I know, I was thinking you had the same thing :hugs: It sucks because I feel like I'm in limbo, either I'm starting to miscarry and will begin bleeding again soon or it was just some weird spotting. Did you end up seeing your doctor or anything?


----------



## 24/7

I know I should have, but in the end I decided just to stay at home and relax, the pains stopped after about three days and then the bleeding on the fourth. I hate hospitals and being prodded and poked would have made it all too much for me. Try and stay positive, I know it's so difficult xx


----------



## luckyme225

Glad your bleeding and cramps have stopped. Relaxing at home sounds like a good thing to do, nothing we can do to prevent either way. The only reason I have to get blood work and stuff is because I'm Rh - so i have to have the rhogam injection. Of course I'm with a new office this pregnancy so they don't just up and believe me when I tell them I'm negative and need the shot. They better give it to me tomorrow or I'm going to lose it because they are closed during the weekend and you have to have it 72 hours after potential blood exposure.


----------



## lisaf

ah yikes, I'm RH- too and hubby is RH+ ... haven't had any spotting so far but I was super worried about it with the RH factor as an added complication :dohh:
I'm betting my OB won't believe that I know my blood type :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey everyone :)

Lucky I hope everything is ok :hugs: Spotting in early pregnancy happens way more than any of us think and Im sure 'it'll be one of those things' I hate that phrase but its so true! Thinking of you xxxxxx

And all your darling hubbies and partners might be behaving rotten atm... but mine sodded off lolol Im definitely taking the crown for worst dp of the May mummies lol Although least I have no one moaning at me for moaning lol. 

Lisa gorgeous scan pic hun :) Cant believe the baby was waving awwwww how cute!!! Im getting really excited for my scan, wrote the date today at work and realsed its only 10 days away :) I never had all this early stuff with Joshua so its all brand new to me. Seeing the HB at 6 weeks was amazing, but I am so excited to see the 12 week tiny little baby scan :)


----------



## 24/7

How are you today lucky? xx


----------



## lisaf

new- you definitely get the crow for worst dp, lol!

AFM - I was heaving this morning for no reason at all :( Nothing set me off, and it hurt and sucked because my stomach was emptier than empty :( Felt better after my juice and breakfast
Now I just want to pass out at my desk.


----------



## meow951

Lucky- I know it's not always good news (been there myself) but i had some spotting in this pregnancy at 7 weeks and all was fine. Hope you're getting checked out.

I've burnt my hand really bad :( i was filling up a jug from the hot water boiler at work and i split it all over my hand. It hurts so much and i have blisters all over my knuckles and fingers. I went to the minor injuries unit and they've put some special gauze stuff on it and bandaged it to keep it clean. Got to go back tomorrow so they can have a look at it.

My boss begrudginly let me go home even though i was in agony and told me i'm not allowed any more days off! I've had 4 days off in this pregnancy. 2 due to bleeding, 1 to migraine and 1 to anxiety. The nurse told me i can't work with my hand like this so i can't work tomorrow and Sunday so no doubt i'll be shouted at when i got back next week :(

I look like Keith Lemon :haha:


----------



## wild2011

awww meow big hugs hun x


----------



## lisaf

aw meow, that sounds like something I would do.
I once added instant coffee to a cup of water I'd boiled in the microwave... I was holding the cup and it flashboiled over all over my hands.
I also once held a colander as if it was a bowl, the proceeded to pour the boiling pasta water through it :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

Today was my first experience with bad morning sickness.. started at 6 am and stopped for a bit and is now back full on. I have been lucky up until now with no puking etc, now i feel like my body is making up for lost time :(


----------



## stardust22

Hello my lovely May Blossoms,

Hope you are all well today. Apart from tiredness, sickness, burns OUCH!

I am lucky not to be sick but I get waves of nausea and giddyness. I was in the mamas and papas shop (my sister is due her first baby in Feb) and came over all weird. Luckily they have seats and a water machine! I guess they get alot of that sort of thing hehe.

If only all the shops had a seating and drinks machine!!

x


----------



## xshell79

I carnt wait to go browsing in baby shops.... we said we would only buy an outfit for baby at 12wks then nothing till in 20/24 wks as we gotta start from scratch as my dd will be 13 and didnt keep anything.....

stardust ive heard that mammas and pappas outlet is meant to be pretty reasonable so ive been told...im glad im not back to work till tues had a tiring day....

yesterday i kept getting little sharp pains making me go ouch and a few today so im hoping its because things going on down there like little one getting compfy!!! fx


----------



## wild2011

i had one of them momments in tesco the other day, not good! 
lol

I find when you actually vomit you then manage to keep a little something down, on my lo's i used to eat a piece of toast knowing it'd be up in 5 mins then make another round and it would stay down, most meals consisted of 2 seatings lol. 

now i have just waves of nausea either when im hungry or right after ive eaten, and it will not go till its ready nothing softens the feeling. dh being so good this time round. think he's secretly enjoying it cos knows its the very last baby! and i swear i stick by that this time lol xx


----------



## stardust22

I really feel for those who are actually throwing up!! just the nausea is bad enough. Poor pregnant ladies dont enough support at work do they! if only men had to experience some of this. OH MY GOODNESS IT WOULD BE THE END OF THE WORLD!!

I havent told my sister I am pregnant so it feels weird and exciting. because of my history of mc's I just cant indulge like I want (just yet) so I am saying how lovely things are and secretly planning my own nursery hehe.

My mum and dad are going to get their first 2 grandchildren 3 months apart. double buggy shopping for them I think
x


----------



## lisaf

I think I found my top choice for cribs last night online... its a bargain too.... but now I'm bummed because I can't order it until we get the room cleaned out :( DH said we coudl just stack the boxes, but I think its best to assemble right away in case something is wrong.
Its a convertible crib (with toddler rails included!) a changer and a mini-dresser all for $250 with $0.97 shipping! Great reviews too though the dresser is apparently a huge pain to assemble, lol.


----------



## stardust22

Sounds lovely Lisa. oooh its so exciting.

Just think in a few months time we will have nursery photos and big bumps !!

I cant wait
x


----------



## lisaf

:happydance: Can't wait!!! hehe!
Only problem is we need to relocate the cat's litter box... the next best option is the room where we keep our rat... and for obvious reasons we don't let the cats in that room :dohh:


----------



## stardust22

Yes very obvious hehe.

I just had my healthy dinner. feel sooooo much better for it!! 

Eating bad food makes me feel bloated and guilty. Got a fresh fruit salad for later.


----------



## luckyme225

24/7 said:


> How are you today lucky? xx

Much better, thank you. How are things going on your end? Bleeding and cramping still staying away? Hope you are doing well.


----------



## luckyme225

Well they sent me for an ultrasound because my hcg levels were high. Of course they don't have the result back for my blood type so they STILL haven't given me the rhogam shot.:dohh: Luckily the bleed is coming from outside the sac, so it was probably my own blood. The blood spot is only an inch now if that, so hopefully it will clear up soon. She said baby was fine and the heart rate was normal. I got pushed back a few days but I would much rather take that than the alternative. I can't believe my little baby is ok :cloud9:


----------



## lisaf

very glad to hear that everything seems ok... do you know your partner's blood type is RH+? I can't remember if you said that or not


----------



## BostonMommy

May 11, 2011 here. :)


----------



## Wiggler

YAAAY!! finally got my phone bill paid and my phone line turned back on!!:happydance:

This year has been so bad moneywise, first the oven and washing machine broke within a week of each other so we replaced them and only finish paying them off in november, then the telly started going bad so we replaced that, then mine and OH's mobile phones died so we had to replace them, now we have DS's birthday this month, phone bill and xmas coming out of next months wages and the month after.. and we still need to get a new kettle and toaster as they broke ages ago :dohh: 

BUT.. next year OH gets a pay rise, effective from january!!! so no worries about being able to afford baby stuff and replacing things that break :thumbup:


Sorry for putting this here, just needed to get it out. Hope you ladies are well xxxxxxx


----------



## luckyme225

lisaf said:


> very glad to hear that everything seems ok... do you know your partner's blood type is RH+? I can't remember if you said that or not

Thanks! My husband has no idea on whether he is Rh - or + I'm pretty sure my son is Rh - , so here's to hoping he got that from both mom and dad.


----------



## lisaf

Lol, darn husband! ;) I think getting him tested is more important than proving to them that you're negative though I guess you'll have to do that too. Sometimes they insist on giving the Rhogam shot to RH- women regardless of what their husband is (on the off-chance that the baby isn't the husbands :rofl:).

I know I'm O- because I used to donate regularly... I talked DH into donating with me once and found out he was B+ ... I was actually kind of mad at him in a weird way, lol... cuz I knew I'd have to do Rhogam shots whenever we got pregnant.


----------



## luckyme225

haha! That's too funny that they give it anyway just in case ;) Well the nurse said they got my test result back and it's negative (who would have thought right?) so she's waiting on the on call doctor to see what he wants to do.


----------



## charlotteb24

Evening May Blossoms!
I don't have enough time to root through all the pages I have missed but it seems a lot fo you are still suffering :(
Mine seems to have come on suddenly but in a different way. I am stupidly exhausted and dizzy, the dizziness comes on so suddenly bit the tiredness is really really getting to me!
I mentioned it to the midwife when i saw her at the surgery but she just srugged it off as pregnancy symptoms. Could is not be anaemia though?

One question i ahve you you lovely ladies who are also on your 2nd+ pregnancy is i need to start knowing how much I am going to need to save for a decent looking double buggy. I don't want one which looks flimsy or cumbersome as we don't drive and it will get a hell of a lot of use and will have to be functional for a lot of bus travel!


----------



## lisaf

charlotte... I think you should start online shopping for buggies then... read reviews etc... some of the sturdier ones don't collapse very small or require the seats be taken off, not very convenient for bus travel!
I've heard good things about the icandy pear? Maybe see the reviews on that and see how it collapses?


----------



## charlotteb24

Thanks lisa, thats certainly a starting point for me to google and branch off from :) doesn't need to be able to fold down as busses here have buggy spaces, it just needs to be not to wide or bulky! and it doesn't help that i'm very fussy! haha


----------



## lisaf

I understand! I was worried I'd need a double buggy and almost cried at how ugly and bulky most of them were! ;) ok... I admit it.. I did cry.


----------



## mummy3

Luckyme, im so glad your feeling better and baby is safe:hugs:

Im waiting for hubby to get home so we can get chinese takeaway, its my birthday and im hungry:happydance: The ms is a bit more manageable between the 3 pills!

Hubby is being really good though, he works full time and does a lot of free lance, but he gets up in the night everytime without being asked, tidys house every morning b4 work and cooks 2 out of 3 meals:cloud9: 

He grew up in a house of women though....


----------



## luckyme225

Happy birthday mummy3 !! Enjoy your take out!!!


----------



## Soph22

lisaf said:


> I think I found my top choice for cribs last night online... its a bargain too.... but now I'm bummed because I can't order it until we get the room cleaned out :( DH said we coudl just stack the boxes, but I think its best to assemble right away in case something is wrong.
> Its a convertible crib (with toddler rails included!) a changer and a mini-dresser all for $250 with $0.97 shipping! Great reviews too though the dresser is apparently a huge pain to assemble, lol.


where online? I'm not quite ready to shop yet, but would love to know for later!


----------



## Soph22

Happy birthday mummy3!

So one more annoying thing I'm finding w/ being sick while pregnant... aside from not being able to take any cold meds to make myself feel better now when I cough to much (which is often) my stomach decides it doesn't like that and I end up puking at the end of my cough.:sick:

hope everyone else is doing alright, aside from all of the spotting, dizziness, queasiness, bad husbanding, and hand burning going on that is!


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- I am so glad to hear everything is OK!! I am sure you are relieved! 

I haven't even thought about shopping for the baby, I feel like it makes more sense to wait till like 4/5 months. I am also very paranoid, and don't want to jinx anything.


----------



## scottishvixen

Can I join? Due 20th May


----------



## Catmouse

I'd like to join , due May 18th


----------



## meow951

Congrats new ladies, all added x


----------



## ticktock

hi all

Agh all I can think about is having beer....and I don't even like beer! How weird lol


----------



## lisaf

Soph22 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I think I found my top choice for cribs last night online... its a bargain too.... but now I'm bummed because I can't order it until we get the room cleaned out :( DH said we coudl just stack the boxes, but I think its best to assemble right away in case something is wrong.
> Its a convertible crib (with toddler rails included!) a changer and a mini-dresser all for $250 with $0.97 shipping! Great reviews too though the dresser is apparently a huge pain to assemble, lol.
> 
> 
> where online? I'm not quite ready to shop yet, but would love to know for later!Click to expand...

The set I found is actually from Walmart online, lol. Its BSF brand.


----------



## Curlybug

Hello!
Can I join too? Im May 27th
Hugs Curly


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! Had another scan yesterday and everything was great. We heard a strong heartbeat (up from 141 last time to 156bpm) and even saw tiny limbs moving around. Bee looked like a runner! It was surreal, as we've never gotten this far. It's starting to sink in, but we are still being very cautious. Not telling anyone for a few more weeks and def. not buying anything yet.


----------



## 24/7

Flu jab next saturday. :) xx


----------



## charlotteb24

Wow i seriously cant keep up with this page! it moves too fast! We have been lucky enough not to need anti d injections or any other blood related ones! which is good as I an rubbish with injections!
Its so cold hero this evening im all tucked up im bed under my warm duvet as I cant stand being cold!
Got a long day at work tmrw to look forward to and i'm not dealing with long days too well at the moment as i'm just so tired all the darn time!
Cant believe im in bed before 10pm on a saturday night! Thats terrible!


----------



## luckyme225

I was supposed to get my flu shot this week but totally spaced on getting it with everything going on this week. Got to make sure I get it in the next 3 weeks before the season begins to take off. :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

I just got my lip stabbed by a splinter in a popsicle! :( In the middle, the stick had split a little with the wood peeling upwards... which means as I licked, I eventually kept snagging my lip on a pointy wooden sliver.
I think I'm ok, but just traumatized

Its super hot here again today!
Took a 3+hour nap though... I was up super late last night and needed it!


----------



## luckyme225

I had a three hour nap too Lisa and I'm still super tired. I feel like I could sleep all day.


----------



## twinmummy06

i wish i could nap lol. im super tired all day, then the kids go to bed and i am so over-tired i cant sleep until like midnight or later. then i get woken up at 7-8am and the vicious cycle continues :haha: then theres all the waking up to pee disturbing my sleep lol.


----------



## luckyme225

Oh me too!!! I must wake up at least five times a night to pee, it's crazy.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya ladies :)

Im having very annoying internet issues here grrrrrr 

Had a brilliant day yesterday, Ive increased my calories (not a huge amount but enough) and I had so much more energy. I got the housework done, laundry done, went to town, and then took Joshua to the park and hard a wonderful afternoon playing with him, and I didnt feel tired once. In fact, I was ok until about 7pm, rested till 10pm then went to bed and only woke once in the night yay!!! I know its just 1 good day but felt so nice to have the energy to do things with Joshua, and the house is sooooooo much nicer to be in lol Im tired today but do plan on doing something with Joshua this afternoon if I can peel him from the tv (he isnt a tv junkie lol its the new Ben10 ultimate something or other because its 10.10.10 today).

Mummy happy birthday for yesterday hun, glad the MS is better and I hope you enjoyed the chinese :)

Welcome to all the new May mummies :) 

Think I need to go get something to eat now lol 1 week to 2nd tri.. I wonder if it automatically improves or if its a gradual process????? lolol


----------



## stardust22

Curlybug said:


> Hello!
> Can I join too? Im May 27th
> Hugs Curly

We have the same due date!!! welcome x



BizyBee said:


> Hi girls! Had another scan yesterday and everything was great. We heard a strong heartbeat (up from 141 last time to 156bpm) and even saw tiny limbs moving around. Bee looked like a runner! It was surreal, as we've never gotten this far. It's starting to sink in, but we are still being very cautious. Not telling anyone for a few more weeks and def. not buying anything yet.

Great news about your scan!! everyday is a step further to living the dream isnt it. I have my 8 weeks early scan next week. I am petrified and I know I still cant relax as I had my loss at the 13 week scan. We must remain positive though and this is it.....we have our stickie beanies on board
x


----------



## stardust22

Curlybug said:


> Hello!
> Can I join too? Im May 27th
> Hugs Curly

We have the same due date!!! welcome x



BizyBee said:


> Hi girls! Had another scan yesterday and everything was great. We heard a strong heartbeat (up from 141 last time to 156bpm) and even saw tiny limbs moving around. Bee looked like a runner! It was surreal, as we've never gotten this far. It's starting to sink in, but we are still being very cautious. Not telling anyone for a few more weeks and def. not buying anything yet.

Great news about your scan!! everyday is a step further to living the dream isnt it. I have my 8 week early scan next week. I am petrified and I know I still cant relax as I had my loss at the 13 week scan. We must remain positive though and this is it.....we have our stickie beanies on board
x


----------



## hopefulmama

For you girls who are 9 weeks or further, did your nausea/vomiting get worse or better every week? Because I can't tolerate this nausea/dry heaving stuff. I only get it at like 6/7 am then right before bed then waves throughout the day. I am just trying t give myself hope that it gets better the farther along. I don't really puke much, it's just extreme nausea and dry heaving :(


----------



## hopefulmama

Also, I am a bit of an emotional train wreck today and it's only 9:15 am. My husband left this AM for a trip to South America for work and wont be back for 2 weeks... So I am all alone, aside from my pets till then. I keep trying not to cry, but my chin just keeps quivering and my eyes well up, but I am trying so hard to be strong. We spend a lot of time apart because we have condos in nyc and in miami beach and he is down in miami more and I am here, so it's back and forth a lot. I am used to this and we've worked all the kinks out, but that was before I was pregnant. He travels a lot for work as well. It just sucks... 
Sorry for the rant & rave.


----------



## larry

hopefulmama said:


> For you girls who are 9 weeks or further, did your nausea/vomiting get worse or better every week? Because I can't tolerate this nausea/dry heaving stuff. I only get it at like 6/7 am then right before bed then waves throughout the day. I am just trying t give myself hope that it gets better the farther along. I don't really puke much, it's just extreme nausea and dry heaving :(

Hi
I'm 10 weeks now and my last week has been my worst yet, I was like you with nausea and dry heavin, but I've actually been vomiting this week. 

Sorry it's probably not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, sorry to say my nausea/vomiting has gotten worse since 9 weeks :( 

I had bloody gums this morning when I brushed my teeth... I wasn't expecting it so soon or so bad!!! it wasn't just a little pink, it was gushing!! :( Sorry for the TMI, lol!
Having bad dreams too


----------



## luckyme225

boo for peoples nausea getting worse since 9 weeks. Not looking forward to it getting worse. My boobs stopped being sore for a few days but for the past two days it's came back. I actually don't mind it because it reassures me.

Lisa my gums bleed sometimes when I brush too. That is one of my first symptoms with pregnancy. My teeth/ gums are healthy but they are super sensitive when I'm pregnant.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hormones well and truely kicked in today :cry: Im usually quite calm about lifes little trials... rant or ramble but them Im done but today tears started about noon and havent stopped :cry:

My internet is being really annoying, my provider says technically everything is ok, Ive tried everything to fix it but it is just being very tempramental. Usually wouldnt bother me but today its really got to me... then went out to my car and some little sod has vandalised it by twisted the metal work on the wipers so much that it is irrepairable. Its ntot he first time my car has been targetted, and its definitely more so than anyone else (put it down to being English) but its never been damage before just annoying.. like mud smeared on it etc I just burst into tears and it wont stop. Ive actually reported it to the authorities this time because its now become criminal damage, but if its the same people Ive seen do it before they are not kids, they are grown men!!! (between 19 and 25 I say!) Oh and then I wanted chicken pie for dinner (which is why I was at my car to go to the shops) and they didnt have one so I burst out crying in the supermarket. This is so unlike me and I feel completely out of control :cry:


----------



## lisaf

aw sorry you're having a rough day!


----------



## luckyme225

Hope your day gets better new :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck with your scan stardust!

Hopeful, sorry you are feeling down about your hubby being away. Hope the sickness stops soon. 

Lisa, my gums are typically healthy but they have been bleeding too. It's been pretty bad because I am taking blood thinners. Ugh!

I still have had no sickness. My headaches are rare at this point since I stopped taking the estrogen. My boobs are slightly firmer/larger, but don't hurt. It's crazy to not feel any different. If I didn't have a bump already and pics to prove there's a baby in there, I wouldn't believe it! I never had side effects from any of the meds I took, so maybe my body just adjusts well to hormonal changes? Weird.


----------



## meow951

My sickness got worse at 9 weeks too but it's improved over the last couple of days.

Just made my wedding invites. Need to print the inserts and make the evening invitations and then i can send them out. Very exciting :)


----------



## lisaf

yay meow!!! I was so nervous to drop my invites in the mail, lol... though I was more afraid I'd forgotten someone or was going to piss someone off than anything else.


----------



## 24/7

Weddingsssssss!! :D
I want my day all over again!! :p

Here is my bump today.... Slowly growing!! xxx


----------



## Tonnilou

Evening lovelies.

Ooo Meow that is exciting yay. 

Bizy I am the same as you, tiredness and no desire for any alcohol are my only main symptoms and both are VERY UNLIKE me ;) 

Hope all of you feeling sick feel brighter soon. 

New I am just sending ya a huge hug for your hormone fuelled day.

:hugs: to all and stardust GL with the scan.

Sorry peeps I missed out my minds a hazy sleepy fog right about now XX


----------



## mummy3

new:hugs: im sorry your feeling down, my computer is tempermental too, omg at the car vandalisers tho, thats awful!

My sickness was worst weeks 7 and week 9, now its settling a bit with the meds, so manageable. It should get better past week 10 when the placenta takes over.

24/7 your getting a little bump, so cute! My bump seems to come and go, my regular clothes feel the same. Defo feeling movement now:happydance:

We are off out in 10 mins to get halloween costumes, sooo exciting, we are having a little party here, and the kids are full of beans about it!

Anyone got any strange cravings? I dont, just more hungry now, we went to IHOP this morning and was so so good:cloud9:


----------



## hopefulmama

Today was such a lazyyyyy day for me, I slept 3.5 hrs and have been downing Gatorade since I woke up. You know what else sort of helps nausea? Mango juice, maybe its the sugar, I have no idea but it tastes unreal and I feel so much better after I drink a glass of it.


----------



## meow951

New- Sorry you're having a tough time! Everything seems to happen at once, well it does to me lol I just try really hard to think there's nothing i can do so i may as well try to relax and it'll get sorted eventually.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thank you all... I was really stressed and upset yesterday, but feeling a lot better today, oh and the laptop seems to be working today too... Im sure it was just testing my patience this weekend lol

Hope everyone is well :)

Meow very exciting about the wedding invites being ready :) 

Right I need to dash, I have a friend coming over anytime now and Ive not yet had breakfast, washed the dishes or done the ironing lolol oops!!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

Amazing, I woke up today with cold/flu. It has become very cold here in NY at night time and i fell asleep with window open Saturday, now I feel that shitty lightheaded, gravity pulling your body down when you are trying to move and just sooo mopey. Cherry on the cake. 

New- glad to see your day is much better than the previous couple.


----------



## J's promise

Hi everyone here! 
May I join you? I'm due May 3 with our second.


----------



## stardust22

hopefulmama said:


> Amazing, I woke up today with cold/flu. It has become very cold here in NY at night time and i fell asleep with window open Saturday, now I feel that shitty lightheaded, gravity pulling your body down when you are trying to move and just sooo mopey. Cherry on the cake.
> 
> New- glad to see your day is much better than the previous couple.

Where is NY do you live? I used to work as an au pair 14 years ago in Westchester County, Scarsdale and Croton-on-Hudson. I loved it!!! winters were cold and summers were scorching.


----------



## hopefulmama

I live in Manhattan, in the city. That's great you worked with as an au pair, I have absolutely no experience with kids, really encouraging for me to be a mom. 

I am starting to feel very selfish and superficial with the thoughts running through my head. Today I weighed myself and i have gained 3 lb. all of my pants are snug and when I have them on i can't wait to take them off or atleast unbutton the top. I am not scared of the after having the baby part, I am scared of the pregnancy and giving birth factor. I hate to say this, but I am terrified of gained weight and not getting my body back. I asked my husband this AM when we were chatting on the phone if I looked just bloated or like i am getting chubby and he says " well to be honest, a little meaty" and this phrase just keeps flashing through my head over and over again. I am very petite and 5 lb on me is like 10 on someone else. This really sounds horrible, but I dont want to get fat, and I dont want to not be able to fit into my beautiful gowns and clothes ever again. I work in luxury goods in fashion so its all very important to me for work, but hearing my husband refer to me as 'meaty' makes me cry and makes ill. I am sure that this is a fear of everyone, but its really my biggest issue. He and I are always going to events and various functions and I don't want to go to any of them till I start to show. 
I am just upset of the idea, and upset with myself for caring so much.
Please don't judge me.


----------



## 24/7

I feel exactly the same hopefulmama, I truely do, and have spent many an hour crying to OH about it. I don't like admitting it, as it makes me sound shallow, but I'm very slim now and have always liked my body and I don't want it to change, I still want to feel like me. I'm slowly accepting the changes that will happen, but it isn't easy, I dread getting any stretch marks as I feel there is nothing I can do to fix that, whereas just putting on weight means I can exercise and get rid of it afterwards. I know it's hard, and I totally understand. xxx


----------



## stardust22

I have lots of experience with kids but not really with babies! eek. I guess our female instinct just takes over!!! it better do!

DOnt beat yourself up for feeling bad about the weight thing. I struggle with weight and hate gaining any. I have only put on one pound but last time (I sadly miscarried at 13 weeks) I gained 6 pound in the 12 weeks. I was shocked. apparently between 2-5 pound is average/normal for first 12 weeks and if you are smaller (like you) you may gain more in the first 12 weeks but then just go slow for 2nd tri. Its a natural feeling for most women not to want to feel bigger and although after worrying about my weight and then losing my baby at 13 weeks, I felt terribly guilty and I now just cant wait to have my big baby belly. Not so much the big bottom though. I have a tendancy to store weight in my legs and bottom BOOO!

So basically hun, I am just eating as healthy as possible (giving in on some cravings) but let nature takes it course and honestly you will look gorgoeus! your hubby needs to be told NEVER to comment on your size LOL!! get him a book about pregnancy. My hubby has one and its a humerous approach but is has a whole chapter on "our bodies" and what they must never say.

I am in this with you though. I really do understand how hard it is.
x


----------



## stardust22

24/7...I have a serious phobia about stretchmarks! like you say. weight can be shifted with hard work and diet. I have some stretchies from my teens and a few on my boobs but I have been oiling up twice a day for over a year now.

I am glad I am 35 now.I am a little less worried than say 10 years ago. My bikini days are well and truly over :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

OH is bio-oiling me every evening to try and do anything to help me keep them away!! xx


----------



## stardust22

Aw bless him!! I panic bio oil isnt the best for me. Another friend used just the cocoa butter cream so I use bio oil in the evening and then the other one in the morning and even have a top up mid day if I can. I know it wont help!

I work in a maternity ward and have seen some serious stretchmarks and it still baffles me the way it all works. I.e. one lady had none with her first baby. she gained 4 stone and was huge. she was covered with her second and gained only 2 stone? I think how quick you gain it can make a difference too.


----------



## 24/7

I hate the smell of cocoa butter, so thats out for me!! I've lost 4kg so far, so I just hope it goes back on slowly, and not like a balloon blowing up!! xx


----------



## stardust22

24/7 said:


> I hate the smell of cocoa butter, so thats out for me!! I've lost 4kg so far, so I just hope it goes back on slowly, and not like a balloon blowing up!! xx

I know I am going to EXPLODE! I dont want to but I just know without my spin classes, gym and swimming 5 times a week I am destined to get large. I miss my exercise so much and its only been 7 weeks. I am too scared to do anything because of my history :cry:


----------



## 24/7

stardust22 said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> I hate the smell of cocoa butter, so thats out for me!! I've lost 4kg so far, so I just hope it goes back on slowly, and not like a balloon blowing up!! xx
> 
> I know I am going to EXPLODE! I dont want to but I just know without my spin classes, gym and swimming 5 times a week I am destined to get large. I miss my exercise so much and its only been 7 weeks. I am too scared to do anything because of my history :cry:Click to expand...

Exactly!! Before pregnancy my job was walking, all day every day, and now it is just sitting, and I hate it!! I want to be busy, it makes me feel sluggish!! 

In your job, do many people not get stretchmarks? xx


----------



## Soph22

Hi all-
I'm at home today on doc's orders due to spotting this morning. Will call the office when it opens for an ultrasound/scan. Trying to not be terrified, but... 
I'm having trouble missing so much work. I missed 2 days last week due to sinus infection and now this! I guess I should just hope it's only today I have to stay off of my feet. 

Hope everyone else is having a better day.

and I hear you on the stretchmarks! I've always been able to lose weight when I really work at it, but I don't want the stretchmarks as a reminder of how big I was! definitely worried about boob deflation as well. 
oh, there's so much to worry about!


----------



## luckyme225

I know how you ladies feel, I'm afraid of gaining weight and my stretch marks coming back, or getting more. I had the perfect bikini body this summer and I'm already starting to fill out. I can barely squeeze into my size 4 shorts. I wish I could work out or something but with my hematoma hanging around my uterus, I can't. Word to the wise, no amount of bio-oil or cocoa butter will help prevent stretch marks that much. If your going to get them, your going to get them. I remember all of us girls on baby and bump trying everything my first time around and most of us ended up with stretch marks. I do think they help with the stretching/itching you get from your growing stomach though. The good news is that they will eventually fade.


----------



## luckyme225

soph- put your feet up and drink lots of water :hugs: I had spotting and baby is OK. I know what you mean about missing work. I think my work is going to hate me by the time I leave.


----------



## hopefulmama

YA i lube my self up on bio oil 2x a day and use stri-vectin and la mer on my ass, thighs and stomach. 
How many of you are planning on breast feeding? Thats my biggest hope for weight loss, all of my friends who have had babies lost like 3/4 of the weight from breast feeding and sticking to pilates and yoga through out pregnancy and going back to it when they could after giving birth. 

Have I mentioned, I am terrified of giving birth? That's the scariest thing to me. My dr told me that since i do a lot of yoga/pilates that my core is strong and i have good breathing techniques so that will help a lot. Whatever helps i am all for.


----------



## lisaf

The weight fears are totally natural... and they're only a bad thing if the fears keep you from gaining the weight the baby needs. Maybe look up in a pregnancy book the breakdown of all the weight gain. One of the early things that causes weight gain is blood volume since our volume starts to go up. It may also be bloat/constipation at this stage so don't worry that it will be there forever.
If you're slim now and good with your exercise and stay in shape through your pregnancy then you will have an easier birth and recovery and find it easier to get back into shape (a few weeks off here and there for medical reasons are not going to make you totally out of shape).

As for weight loss with breastfeeding, my mom breastfed all 3 of us kids, and she said I was the only one she lost weight with... that I was just a hungrier baby. You have to keep your calories and fluid intake up while breastfeeding or else you may dry up your supply and should probably be especially careful about that in the first few weeks as the milk supply gets established. Find a lactation consultant who can help! :)

I do have to laugh that I'm thrilled to finally have an excuse for my stretchmarks... my boobs grew so fast in high school that they got covered in them... I finally have a reason! I have a few just from being fat too that I'll be happy to claim were caused by this baby :rofl:
They do have that new Mederma cream that is supposed to diminish the signs of stretch marks (its 'clinically proven' according to the commercials :haha:) so at least if you get them, that may help speed it along.

I do worry about the deflated boobs.. mine haven't really been perky (at a certain point gravity wins when they're this big) but they have been full and not flat. Oh well though, not much I can do about it.


----------



## 24/7

I have really struggled with the psychological side of being pregnant, and one of my huge worries was breast feeding, it made me feel like I was under so much pressure, and I spent many an evening crying over how under pressure I felt. So we decided that we will plan to FF, and if after the birth I'm feeling strong enough, then I will give it a try and see how it goes. I know BF is best, but I felt under so much stress, which would not have been good for trying to cope with a newborn, so am just going to go with FF, and see how I feel. I feel guilty, so please nobody try and change my mind, I know BF is best, but right now it isn't for me. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im not a small lass, was with Joshua lol, but I have worked super hard to lose weight before I fell pregnant and I have been really worried about it all going back on. I have currently lost 4lb this week yay!! But it may go back on next week I seem to be a bit up and down! With Joshua I was so small and I gained very little weight until 3rd tri, infact extremely little but once he was here that was it... boom it all came on and didnt go. I was flat chested... as soon as I had him my boobs filled and have never gone back they are huge already and I can feel them filling out already. Everything about this pregnancy is already so different. Im losing weight, feeling better.. yet my trousers are tight, my tops are pulling a bit and although Im too big to be showing a bump I can definitely feel myself getting harder and rounding off :) I didnt do too bad with stretchmarks last time, used mandarin oil every day, but this time Im not worried about them, I just dont want to balloon in weight. 

Hopeful, giving birth is the scariest thing for any woman hun, Ive been there and done it but doesnt make it any less scary. But, honestly the end result is worth every minute of it hun. I wont tell you it didnt hurt, it must have done, but I can tell you that its all a blur and I dont recall the pain. Even at the time I remember experiencing so many emotions that the pain paled out to insignificance. Its all magical babe, and we are the stronger sex and our bodies can break through the scariest things to produce the tiniest little bundles of miracle xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Hey, I understand the guilt feeling 24/7!
I am on a medication that has unknown risk but that I need to be on to function. I have no choice about being on it while pregnant, but when it comes to BFing, there IS an alternative that may be better in my case. But I'm struggling so hard with the guilt of it.
Right now I'm thinking I can't take my medication anyway during the first few weeks, so I will try to BF for at least that time, but that I'll have to FF sooner than I'd like to.

My friend who is BFing her 3 week old baby told me she wished she had an excuse like I do, lol.. cuz she just wants to quit but won't be able to take the accusations of all her pro-BFing friends.


----------



## luckyme225

I plan to breastfeed to help lose weight. Though with breastfeeding I was always super hungry in the beginning. My favorite part about breastfeeding is big full breasts, haha. Automatically makes you look a bit slimmer.

As for giving birth I don't remember much about it. I think your memory is kind and erases it for you. I don't think it was as bad as I though it would be, well after the epidural that is lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 the decision is yours and NO ONE ELSES!! I was so lucky when I had Joshua because my midwife supported me every step of the way. She said if I was half as worried as I came across then my milk supply wouldnt be sufficent for the baby and I should do what I felt most comfortable with. I was forced into giving 1 feed on the breast at the hospital as I had a retained placenta, but he was then given a bottle while I was taken to theatre and no pressure was ever put on me.

No one can make the decision for you hun, and dont let anyone bully you into something you dont want to do. Breast might be best, but you know what a hell of a lot have formula and do perfectly well. My Joshua is not a sick child, never has been (except from a condition induced by medication) and he is very intelligent. I dont know how many times people tried to bully me to say he would be a sick baby etc etc... total rubbish!!!

As it is, I am thinking of BF this time, but its not for definiate, just something I am considering but whatever I choose to do will be my choice and no one will be able to convince me otherwise.

:hugs: hun you stick to what you're comfortable with xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 24/7

Thanks girls. :hugs: Luckily OH is very happy whatever, and is ready to stick up for me if they start putting too much pressure on. :thumbup:

It's funny really, I was BF and have coeliac, which is apparently meant to be prevented by BF, and both my FF brothers don't have it, so not everything works out even if you do BF!! Like all mums I want what is best for our baby, and if that is FF then so be it, happy mum equals happy baby in my book. xx


----------



## luckyme225

2/47 don't feel bad for how you choose to feed your baby, you know whats best for you and your LO.


----------



## stardust22

24/7 said:


> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> I hate the smell of cocoa butter, so thats out for me!! I've lost 4kg so far, so I just hope it goes back on slowly, and not like a balloon blowing up!! xx
> 
> I know I am going to EXPLODE! I dont want to but I just know without my spin classes, gym and swimming 5 times a week I am destined to get large. I miss my exercise so much and its only been 7 weeks. I am too scared to do anything because of my history :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly!! Before pregnancy my job was walking, all day every day, and now it is just sitting, and I hate it!! I want to be busy, it makes me feel sluggish!!
> 
> In your job, do many people not get stretchmarks? xxClick to expand...

Loads!! I honestly see plenty of ladies who dont get them! more than actually do i think. So that is good news hey


----------



## 24/7

stardust22 said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> I hate the smell of cocoa butter, so thats out for me!! I've lost 4kg so far, so I just hope it goes back on slowly, and not like a balloon blowing up!! xx
> 
> I know I am going to EXPLODE! I dont want to but I just know without my spin classes, gym and swimming 5 times a week I am destined to get large. I miss my exercise so much and its only been 7 weeks. I am too scared to do anything because of my history :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly!! Before pregnancy my job was walking, all day every day, and now it is just sitting, and I hate it!! I want to be busy, it makes me feel sluggish!!
> 
> In your job, do many people not get stretchmarks? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Loads!! I honestly see plenty of ladies who dont get them! more than actually do i think. So that is good news heyClick to expand...

Well I like the sound of this!! :happydance:
Got a much bigger bump today compared to yesterday, after a big dinner!! :haha: xx


----------



## stardust22

mine gets bigger at night!

With the topic of breastfeeding. I think its all a very personal choice and for reasons I wont go in to. I will probably not be BF.

Changing the subject completely! WE ARE PREGNANT......wooo hoooo just sooo exciting
x


----------



## cheree89

You guys are all way ahead of me on the stretch mark thing. I wouldn't have even thought to lotion up now! I don't know what I will do in terms of which products to use. I am hoping I won't get stretch marks, but I don't think my age is helping me in that department.

Since we are changing the subject... :thumbup: ... Are any of you planning on cloth diapering? I really would like to, but the choices are a little mind boggling!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi Ladies...I don't stop lurking. I miss you all and glad you're all having healthy pregnancies. I have something to say about this breastfeeding thing. DO NOT EVER allow anyone to criticize your for your decision to breastfeed or not breastfeed. It is not their baby and not their choice. I am pro-breastfeeding. I breastfed my son for 17 months and wanted to continue until he was 2, but I had my wisdom teeth taken out this past May and because of the painkillers I was on, I was forced to stop. While it was heartbreaking for me, my son took it really well. He had only been down to one session a day anyway.

Now, I wanted to breastfeed my daughter but she had issues latching. She couldn't latch properly for the life of her, so she became very very hungry. The nurse at the hospital made me feel very very guilty that I wasn't able to breastfeed her. The hospital I delivered at is very pro formula. For each sample case they give out, the formula companies give them money. So, rather than help me get her to latch properly like I asked, she went behind my back to my daughter's dad and told him I was starving her and she was losing too much weight too fast, and she NEEDED formula. She was only a little over 24 hours old. Of course, being young, first time parents, her dad sad absolutely, to give her formula, and my daughter never went back to breastfeeding. Turns out, she had only lost two ounces the day she went home, and that was when she was 2 days old. For the next 3 months, I pumped and we supplemented with formula, until we went on a road trip overnight and I forgot my pump. It was then we decided to just formula feed.

The point I'm making here is...although I am pro-breastfeeding and will encourage, not enforce, my beliefs on other women that breastfeeding is best, above all, I am pro-feeding-your-child. It's not my place to say anything or to criticize women for their decision on what they feed their baby. I don't care if your child is breast or formula fed as long as your child is fed and fed healthily. The ONLY time other people should make what you feed your child their business is when you're not feeding them at all, or when you're feeding your 3 month old McDonald's french fries and chicken McNuggets.

So feed on ladies! You're doing right by your babies whether you breast or formula feed, and don't let ANYONE EVER tell you otherwise.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

cheree89 said:


> You guys are all way ahead of me on the stretch mark thing. I wouldn't have even thought to lotion up now! I don't know what I will do in terms of which products to use. I am hoping I won't get stretch marks, but I don't think my age is helping me in that department.
> 
> Since we are changing the subject... :thumbup: ... Are any of you planning on cloth diapering? I really would like to, but the choices are a little mind boggling!

Yes, lotion now and if your belly ever gets itchy, don't scratch it. Just lotion up. Scratching breaks the elasticity of your skin and increases the likelihood of stretch marks.

As for cloth diapering, I'd like to, but I can't afford the initial cost. I've always been intrigued and I think it's great when women do cloth diaper, but like the breastfeeding this, as long as your baby has something on his bum, does it really matter what it is? lol


----------



## 24/7

All the support re FF is great here, I feel much more comfortable with it knowing not everyone is judging me. :)

I want to have a cloth bum baby, and am going to go to the baby show in London next Febuary and buy some, I want to see all before I start buying particular ones, so once I've seen them all, hopefully there will be no stopping me!! :D xxx


----------



## cheree89

BrandiCanucks said:


> cheree89 said:
> 
> 
> You guys are all way ahead of me on the stretch mark thing. I wouldn't have even thought to lotion up now! I don't know what I will do in terms of which products to use. I am hoping I won't get stretch marks, but I don't think my age is helping me in that department.
> 
> Since we are changing the subject... :thumbup: ... Are any of you planning on cloth diapering? I really would like to, but the choices are a little mind boggling!
> 
> Yes, lotion now and if your belly ever gets itchy, don't scratch it. Just lotion up. Scratching breaks the elasticity of your skin and increases the likelihood of stretch marks.
> 
> As for cloth diapering, I'd like to, but I can't afford the initial cost. I've always been intrigued and I think it's great when women do cloth diaper, but like the breastfeeding this, as long as your baby has something on his bum, does it really matter what it is? lolClick to expand...

Thanks for the advice - I totally would have scratched! :flower:

I figure that cloth diapering is cheaper in the long run, which was one pro in its favor (especially if I have another child). Also, I try to make environmentally sustainable choices when I can, so it makes the most sense for me.


----------



## lisaf

I like the idea of cloth diapering, especially for the wet diapers... just dont' know how you handle the solids.. or rather, the solids that aren't so.... solid
I will be back to work pretty fast though, so I don't feel like I can dump the cloth diapering burden on my MIL and SIL who want to take care of my child for us. Now if my kid's bum is sensitive to all store brands.. they'll have to suck it up :haha:

I didn't realize that about the scratching and stretchmarks! That may be why mine got so bad on my boobs as a teen :dohh: they itch SOOOO much though!!! ;)


----------



## cheree89

24/7 said:


> All the support re FF is great here, I feel much more comfortable with it knowing not everyone is judging me. :)
> 
> I want to have a cloth bum baby, and am going to go to the baby show in London next Febuary and buy some, I want to see all before I start buying particular ones, so once I've seen them all, hopefully there will be no stopping me!! :D xxx

Good idea - I need to look for a baby show around here. There are so many choices, but they are all cute!


----------



## cheree89

lisaf said:


> I like the idea of cloth diapering, especially for the wet diapers... just dont' know how you handle the solids.. or rather, the solids that aren't so.... solid
> I will be back to work pretty fast though, so I don't feel like I can dump the cloth diapering burden on my MIL and SIL who want to take care of my child for us. Now if my kid's bum is sensitive to all store brands.. they'll have to suck it up :haha:
> 
> I didn't realize that about the scratching and stretchmarks! That may be why mine got so bad on my boobs as a teen :dohh: they itch SOOOO much though!!! ;)

As for solids - apparently you are supposed to flush solids regardless of whether you cloth or disposable diaper your baby (who knew? - and I realize that no one flushes solids from disposable diapers). There are spray attachments for your toilet so you can spray off the not so solid stuff. Otherwise, you can go the easy way (which is what I will probably do) and use a flushable liner in the diaper.


----------



## 24/7

I love tots bots teenyfits when they are newborn, then I like the ittibitti all in ones. xx


----------



## lisaf

cheree89 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I like the idea of cloth diapering, especially for the wet diapers... just dont' know how you handle the solids.. or rather, the solids that aren't so.... solid
> I will be back to work pretty fast though, so I don't feel like I can dump the cloth diapering burden on my MIL and SIL who want to take care of my child for us. Now if my kid's bum is sensitive to all store brands.. they'll have to suck it up :haha:
> 
> I didn't realize that about the scratching and stretchmarks! That may be why mine got so bad on my boobs as a teen :dohh: they itch SOOOO much though!!! ;)
> 
> As for solids - apparently you are supposed to flush solids regardless of whether you cloth or disposable diaper your baby (who knew? - and I realize that no one flushes solids from disposable diapers). There are spray attachments for your toilet so you can spray off the not so solid stuff. Otherwise, you can go the easy way (which is what I will probably do) and use a flushable liner in the diaper.Click to expand...

I sort of knew that about the solids in a disposable, but nobody does that, lol.
I just can't get over the spray that would happen with the toilet sprayer... it would backsplash everywhere!!
I cant' do the flushable liners because my plumbing is just horrible.. we have roots that grow into our pipes at least 2x a year.


----------



## luckyme225

Finally the order had been put in for my Rhogam injection today. Now I'll be walking around work tonight with a sore bum. :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Another thing, don't use soap on your belly or your breasts unless it's absolutely necessary. Soap dries out the skin, and when it's already stretching, it spells bad news for the way of stretch marks. The soap drying the skin out is what increases the itchiness on the belly and breasts.

Just lotion, lotion, lotion, and make sure it's a moisturizing lotion. Bio Oil and cocoa butter are best.

As for the cloth diapering, I know it's cheaper in the long run and I would love to be able to cloth diaper and support cloth diapering 100%. I would cloth diaper if I could afford it initially. I know it's cheaper and environmentally friendly in the long run, but being I just became a single mom living on a limited income until I'm finished school, raising two kids, one with disabilities and about to have another baby, my priority is food, clothing and rent. 

Down the road, if I have more kids, and I am finished school and have a job, I will absolutely cloth diaper. Until then, I must stick with Pampers.


----------



## mrsiggy

xshell79 said:


> mrsiggy said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! I would love to join your May Blossoms group! I am due May 28th :) Looking forward to sharing the next several months with all of you!
> 
> Hi mrsiggy :waves:
> 
> I'm due 31st may how have u been feeling Hun? XxClick to expand...


So far so good! Recently I've been having more slight nausea. Nothing too drastic, just stomach aches and headaches. I am completely tired 99% of the day, but I'll take that so far! How are you holding up? Sorry it took a while to respond, I was away for a few days!


----------



## mummy3

I never got pregnancy stretchmarks, just moisturise and hope for the best!

As for bfing, I will 100% breastfeed my lo, in fact hopefully will be tandam feeding my 1 year old with lo:thumbup: As for pressure, I have found much more pressure to ff!

Weightgain is inevitable, Im more worried about putting enough on, I never have a problem with losing postpartum. For me breastfeeding I lost on average 1 stone a month with no effort. Dont feel Im trying to sway anyone, this is just my experience, Im very much for happy mum means happy baby:flower:

Need to go figure out lunch now:hugs:


----------



## Soph22

Just got back from the doctor's office and all is well. Just need to take it easy until the spotting completely stops. Hoping like crazy it stops today. 

The ultrasound/scan was amazing!!! I got to see what looked like a baby in my belly!!! Last scan it was just a blinking blob. Baby was moving around so much she had trouble getting the heartbeat. Wow. I guess it's real now. yikes!:cloud9:

they moved me up a few days too. Said I'm measuring 11 weeks +1 instead of 10 +3. I'll take it! Anything to get me closer to the supposedly wonderful second tri!


----------



## cheree89

24/7 said:


> I love tots bots teenyfits when they are newborn, then I like the ittibitti all in ones. xx

Thanks! I will check those out.:happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama

I think its your choice one what your feeding plan, to each is own and no one should judge you. I know its great for the baby and I know it burns around 500 calories each time you feed, so I am all for it. 

As far as my post this morning about weight loss and giving birth, my other big issue is how much my life will change. It's all setting in, no more spontaneous trips, or 2-4 week long trips to europe, no more just me and husband time, becoming one of those people who doesn't shut up about their kid. Dunno... all setting in... but I can't wait to have a baby and meet the little person we created together, all worth it.


----------



## lisaf

I think the hardest thing for me to give up will be 'me time' ... I'm going to try and make sure I still get some, but it may not be a daily 'right' anymore :haha:
Letting the chores go and living with a dirty kitchen floor will be a thing of the past too... with little kids crawling on it, really need it to be clean!


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya Lisa, I understand "me" time, I am an only child and require it often i also having a 15 minutes of quiet rule every morning when i wake up where nothing or no one can bother me, no tv, phone, husband etc... those days are llonnnggggg gonnee


----------



## lisaf

heck, I get annoyed at the dog sometimes for being too clingy :haha: :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

HAHAHAHA ya i hate when my husband plays the "i'm still asleep" game when he's too lazy to go walk the dogs, or likes to wake up at the exact moment i do so conveniently then say " oh did you already take the kids out?" hahaha sometimes men can be such fools


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies! 

Silly intercom phone woke me up again at 4.15am so i tried to get back to sleep only to listen to the front door intercom say "please press enter" over and over. Need to ring the landlord and tell them that its broken and maybe they will fix it before the baby is born!

About the stretchmarks thing, the easiest way to find out if you are prone to them is find out if your relatives have them. My family have them and i oiled my body up loads and by the time my son was born it looked like i had a map of the London underground on my tummy, boobs, back, thighs, butt :( they faded super quick though! I can barely see them anymore.

I'm not too bothered about how much weight i put on with this pregnancy as the plan was always to go on a diet once i have recovered from giving birth properly.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

morning ladies, how are we all feeling? i've had a not so good few days but feeling a little brighter today, fingers crossed it may be easing. had my swinf lu jab yesterday, nursed an aching arm over nite, dh got a few pokes in the ribs for leaning on it.lol.

trying to ctach up but lots to go through and my 18 month old is being demanding :DDD

i bf my eldest for 3 months, milk supply wasn't enough and i switched to ff when i returned to work 3 months later.

2nd lo bf for 6 months and then milk supply failed once more so onto ff.

3rd lo really struggled to get my supply and combo fed for 6 months.. hated it, didnt work for me, baby was confused with bottle and breast mixed, if i had mastered expressing i would have been ok, but sadly never did on any of them and spent alot of money on different types of pumps.

not pressuring myself this time, as got really down last time, will try and if i feel its not working will switch, my mw and hv are really supportive, i see every bf a bonus, but dont think anyone should feel pressured to do either, 


xx


----------



## stardust22

BrandiCanucks said:


> Another thing, don't use soap on your belly or your breasts unless it's absolutely necessary. Soap dries out the skin, and when it's already stretching, it spells bad news for the way of stretch marks. The soap drying the skin out is what increases the itchiness on the belly and breasts.
> 
> Just lotion, lotion, lotion, and make sure it's a moisturizing lotion. Bio Oil and cocoa butter are best.

You are my new best friend!!!!!! I have a real phobia about stretch marks. thank you for your advice! I am prone to get them but any advice is always welcome THANK YOU!
x


----------



## Sparklypants

Ladies after my hospital scare the sonographer has moved my due date back to 30.05.11 ... I am thinking this is more likely to be a June baby! x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies :)

Ive come down with lazyitius again today lol Just got in from work and have soooooo much about the house to do but I just can not be bothered rofl I had 11 hours sleep last night and I dont recall getting up to pee yet still managed to wake up this morning feeling like I havent slept in years arghhhh lol Feeling a little bit icky today. I was upset yesterday about the scan coming up next week and being so nervous, think baby is just letting me know they are doing ok :) 

As for me time, it really is important to try and get a little bit every day. When the baby takes a nap dont do the chores... take some time out!! Or if you have a dp make sure you use him, when he is about go out have a walk 20 minutes fresh air. If you have baby sitters, use them for couple time not to catch up with jobs you havent done all day. Its so important to get that me time, you can just curl up with a film, a book, a hot bath (you'll realise very quickly how these are few and far between) just dont do anything mummy or wifey related at least once a day. The chores can be done while the baby is kicking off lol Nothing like white noise (hoover, washer, dishwasher etc lol) to settle a screaming child lol


----------



## twinmummy06

hey everyone, hope everyone is feeling as great as possible haha!

my symptoms are settling down, but not completely gone, and flare up randomly BOOOOOOO! 

i feel like im am going crazy as i swear i have started to feel movement. yes i know its just about impossible this early but holy crap does it feel like movement. i felt the twins at 14weeks, and that was fairly strong and noticable to me, this feels exactly the same just alot softer and very very very random maybe once every day or two. i havent told anyone because they will just think im some kinda of paranoid freaker looking for any sign:haha: oh well even if its not it gives me hope until my next scan :thumbup:

ohhhh we are discussing BF already :haha: im definately going to try again this time. i tried with the boys, but holy moly was it hard, everyone says it gets easier but it didnt, especially with one semi-inverted nipple :blush: i ended up exclusively pumping for 5 months until my milk supply dropped so low i had to start supplementing with formula. pumping just isnt the same as BF :( i wish i had perserved some more but this time will hopefully be much easier :happydance: and if not my boys turned out just fine on formula :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

stardust22 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Another thing, don't use soap on your belly or your breasts unless it's absolutely necessary. Soap dries out the skin, and when it's already stretching, it spells bad news for the way of stretch marks. The soap drying the skin out is what increases the itchiness on the belly and breasts.
> 
> Just lotion, lotion, lotion, and make sure it's a moisturizing lotion. Bio Oil and cocoa butter are best.
> 
> You are my new best friend!!!!!! I have a real phobia about stretch marks. thank you for your advice! I am prone to get them but any advice is always welcome THANK YOU!
> xClick to expand...

No problem. My family is very prone to stretch marks. I have maybe 3 small, barely visible ones on each of my breasts, and 5 small ones combined on my hips, but none on my belly. I followed this advice from someone else with all of my pregnancies. So far so good for no stretch marks on my belly.


----------



## hopefulmama

OMG, I just did pilates for the first time in like a week... I feel like someone just threw me down a flight of stairs, it was so hard compared to normal... i am shaking it was so hard... i can't believe how tired i got with my instructor. My instructor was being sooo mean too! ugh people


----------



## wild2011

aww , try and take it easy, excercise is all good, just dont over do it. x


----------



## luckyme225

I'm sooo tired. Only getting around 5 hours of sleep the week I work sucks. It takes everything in me to wake up with my son and not just go back to bed. My bum is feeling a bit better today but last night I kept saying "ouch" where my pants moved around my Rhogam injection area.

As for "me" time once you have a baby, you just take it where you can get it. My "me" time came in the form of going to the grocery store for some groceries and enjoying a Starbucks while strolling the isles.


----------



## wild2011

my me time thesedays r on the way to the school to pick los up wen 18 month old sleeps in the pushchair, the daily ritual consists of a choc bar or ice cream etc without her screaming for it lol. the only time of day i ever get to eat summink i want without sharing it hehe


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So, I should have waited. I haven't officially been set back yet, but I had my 12 weeks ultrasound today for the nuchal translucency and apparently the baby is measuring right on for 11w2d, which is what I am according to my LMP and May 2 due date.

I think I'm just going to stick with both due date clubs. I know I won't make it to May, but I miss you ladies.

Speck has a strong heartbeat of 150bpm, measures 46.7mm CRL and is very stubborn (S)he didn't want to cooperate for the technician, but we managed to get the measurements. Will post a picture tomorrow when I can get to my scanner. I look forward to my gender ultrasound now.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's a picture of today's ultrasound picture, lol. I can post a better one tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







DSC02698.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lisaf

hmm, lol... Brandi... I'm really not sure what I'm looking at on that scan :rofl:


----------



## sarah54

I'm due May 22nd, can you add me to the list please! Thank you!


----------



## charlotteb24

evening ladies!
my me time is when Noah goes to nursery school for a half day on a tuesday so that i can get on and clean the house! and on thursdays when i go to help out with beaver scouts at a local school!
I have a funny feeling that all of this will be knocked on the head somewhat when there are 2 of them running around!
Had my home visit with the midwife today running through my options and i have my scan date booked for the 4th november! can't wait!
and i've been very busy updating my signature this evening :) finally got our logo on there!! :D xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Going through these posts I am noticing how much later they do the scan in the UK than they do in the US. I am getting my 1st scan on Monday and my dr's consider this extremely late and i will only be 8 weeks 3 days then, yet my parents who are both dr's think that seems very early ( they are also both european ). Also reading through stuff online a lot of people don't do their first scan till 11-13 weeks, i guess that the US trying to take all insurance or personal monies from people.


----------



## lisaf

lol, or the fact that we are more high-demand instant-gratification people :shrug:
Since our healthcare isn't nationalized, there isn't really a budget or such a limited availability of scans.
There isn't 'much' value in doing one before 12 weeks... meaning nothing medically important to know in a normal pregnancy with no spotting or other concerns.
The NHS saves a lot of money by doing this.

I think if you had no insurance, they wouldn't insist you have an early scan. Just an option thats available that insurance covers for some reason even though it isn't medically necessary.


----------



## pinkclaire

Im not having a scan until 12 weeks, it's killing me because I almost can't believe until I've had the baby!

Also my me time consists of a 5 min shower my hubby sometimes let's me have in the mornings! Although after reporting how awful he was last week, he seems to have finally realised I'm more tired than normal and has been like the perfect hubby since than! Yay xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Just saw all the posts on cloth nappies and bf. 

I do both with James and happy to answer any questions you might have! If you'd rather do it privately just PM me I'd be happy to help! 
There is lots of cheap ways to start up cloth nappies without the initial cost, not all nappies cost a lot, in fact the best ones for newborns are some of the cheapest! And then once your done with them you can sell them on on here and get some money back! In fact I bought nearly all james' nappies from other people on here and have fantastic things to say about them! Also eBay cheapies are a great way to bulk out, mine cost £3 a nappy and are some of my favourites! There's loads of info in natural parenting on cloth nappies xx


----------



## mummy3

Afternoon ladies:flower:

Ive had an interesting couple of days, went to docs yesterday about my chest and the cough Ive had for the last couple of weeks, cos im driving hubby mad hacking at night:haha: she thinks I have whooping cough :shock::blush: got antibiotics now and cough syrup which is gross!

My kids are vaccinated so they ok, I guess I wasnt as a kid:shrug: 

Is great excuse for laying on the couch all day:thumbup:

As for me time, whats that? :rofl: I havent had a shower by myself in months, LO follows me to the toilet and by the time they in bed I am too!


----------



## lisaf

Whooping cough has to be renewed... its not a lifetime vaccination.
They actually include a whooping cough booster in your tdap (tetanus booster).

Whooping cough does seem to be a problem in California lately.
I almost kissed my GP when she told me that I'd just had my boost 3 years ago.. I didn't know the tetanus booster was the whooping cough too.


----------



## hopefulmama

So tonight was the first time i've done my hair, put make up on or wore heels and normal clothes and went out with some friends for dinner. I can honestly say, it did wonders for my self esteem to look in the mirror and see pretty vs the last few weeks looking like crap and putting zero effort into anything. Tonight was everything I needed, I feel so much better and sad to say but it felt good to get checked out and hit on and get sent a drink (that i gave to my friend). I actually felt normal, though after sitting there for 3 hours in my regular size 25 jeans was a MESS, i felt like my mid section was losing blood haha, now i have this big red mark under my belly button where the button was, by the end of dinner i had to un button the top so i could feel more comfortable. 

Also I feel like an idiot, my friend used to work as a nurse in a pediatricians office and told me about all these things i had NO CLUE about, really made me feel like a moron. So many things I need to learn.... 

I already hired a baby nurse and a live in nanny, who is actually the daughter of the nanny my husband grew up with...hopefully they will be a lot of help with this 1st time mother.... I'm only going the nanny route because my husband travels a lot and can be gone at weeks at a time.


----------



## lisaf

I have no problems with a nanny! ;) I just can't afford one :haha:

You need to check out bella bands... you can wear your jeans but leave them unbuttoned and it just looks like you are wearing layers.
I've been wearing mine for a week now... I accidentally went to button my jeans today after peeing and I could have closed it but YIKES it was tight and uncomfortable!


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya I am lucky to be able to have one... Are you going to get a baby nurse?


----------



## lisaf

nope... can't afford much extra stuff like that to be honest. I might try to find a doula who needs training hours so will do it for cheap or free.

I'm having a bit of a panic about my childcare situation after the birth. We thought we had it all sorted out but its kind of falling apart now and daycare is too expensive and I have to go back to work (we both make too much money to make the cost of daycare a wash.. and we have some debt which got worse due to fertility treatments etc)


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya I am having a bit of a panic about how people tend to bring the baby every 2 weeks to the dr for the first few months and how expensive it is, and a lot of pediatricians in nyc dont accept insurance for it and they charge a lot because they can. Wait, whats a doula?


----------



## lisaf

a doula is a pregnancy/labor/infant coach... they help you after the birth with breastfeeding etc and can be a support for you during labor too etc... but are not a midwife or a nurse

Wow that stinks about the doctors.. does insurance reimburse you? What a pain though! I had a doctor who switched to that and I had to find a new doctor.
Here we have a huge medical group that takes almost all insurances... its all coordinated together and is kind of neat but limits your choices on doctors.


----------



## hopefulmama

well I know what a doula is but you can get them for a lower cost or for free? what???/


----------



## lisaf

oh, lol... if you find one that is in training and trying to complete their hours they usually take on people for cheap or free to meet their minimum training hours. Can't always do it, but often they are even more up-to-date on stuff because they're new and eager etc! :)


----------



## hopefulmama

No insurance doesn't do much, my insurance doesn't cover any of my pregnancy stuff, I am paying it all out of pocket. It became a law in the US like 1 yr ago that for the first yr of your plan it can not cover any prenatal or post natal care. and lucky for me we switched plans in june... go figure. So yea this entire pregnancy is going to be a bundle of money.


----------



## lisaf

I'm guessing you have insurance privately and not through an employer then? Because if its through an employer they can't treat it as a pre-existing condition etc.


----------



## hopefulmama

Well we own our company, and switched it all over, so it's a bit different. yes it sucks


----------



## wild2011

hopefulmama said:


> Going through these posts I am noticing how much later they do the scan in the UK than they do in the US. I am getting my 1st scan on Monday and my dr's consider this extremely late and i will only be 8 weeks 3 days then, yet my parents who are both dr's think that seems very early ( they are also both european ). Also reading through stuff online a lot of people don't do their first scan till 11-13 weeks, i guess that the US trying to take all insurance or personal monies from people.

Here, its standard between 11-13 weeks, unless multiple miscarry's etc in which case they do early scans. this is my 4th and i had scans earlier on 2 of them due to irregular cycles just to check i wasnt further along. one was at 6 weeks other 8 weeks, and then it was to soon to record everything they need and they make you re-schedule it wen ur 12 weeks. i guess the plus side for me was getting an extra scan :happydance:


----------



## stardust22

Morning ladies,

Wow I want a nanny/doula/night nurse THE WORKS!!! but as I am too poor its just me and hubby LOL!! I am far too much of a control freak to let anyone else in on the action anyway. My hubby keeps joking that he might struggle to get a cuddle.

Hope you are all well today.


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies! 

Hope you all are well. 

I somehow managed to hurt my knee yesterday, i'm not sure how as i spent most of the day sat down as i was really tired. Its still really sore when i straighten it out and it keeps clicking :( ruined my plans to get out for some fresh air today. anyone know how i can make it feel a bit better?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh, I have huge assignment due today that is worth fifty per cent of my final grade and my laptop keyboard is all screwed up. If you're wondering why I am typing fifty rather than the number, it is because when I hit my number keys in sequence, I get 1234466880 Yup..no five, no seven, no nine. I also have to slam my A key about seven times before the A will show up. I cannot afford to fix this, or get a new computer and this is the one I use to take all my notes at school. Ugh.

Thank goodness I have the same program at my ex's house. I can just thumb drive the assignment over and finish it there. Silly husband's...if you don't want your ex's at your house, remember to take back the house key, lol.

Rant over.

Speaking of his house, I'll also be scanning my ultrasound picture for you lovely ladies to see. It's not even 6:00am yet, so look for it in the next few hours.


----------



## twinmummy06

woohoo, clicked onto the third box on my ticker today :happydance: can you tell im bored? :haha:


----------



## Crissie

Hi Guys

All this talk about child care makes me so nervous! I live in London - seriously expensive and I have no idea what I'm going to do when I have to go back to work. We can't afford to lose a salary as we have so many commitments but all the nurseries in our area are £1300+ a month!! Where do people find that extra in their budget?? We don't have much spare every month - how will we manage. And for a child minder it's at least £800 a month. I'm not as keen on a child minder though.

This is the most stressing thing. I don't mind the child birth and the sleepless nights etc but what are we going to do with the kid when I HAVE to go back to work?? :cry:

Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## new_to_ttc

I have just registered my 11 week old unborn baby for day nursery the waiting list is sooo long... how mad is that!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be going back to work in the autumn after htis little one comes along, although new laws state I can have longer off, I make more money being at work than I do being on maternity leave, my hours are flexible and not demanding so I think its better if I go back earlier. The nursery will cost me in excess of £600 a month, and that doesnt include the fee's I already pay out for Joshua's care. School holidays will see my bill reach arounf £1200!! Blimey I hadnt though of that rofl... although he is 8 soon so I get free childcare in some of the holidays lolol I paid out £650 a month for Joshua's day care while I worked, it was really hard, and I never had spare money for anything, but it was better than being at home. I dont want to sound degrading to stay home mums... but its just not for me. Id go loopey, and Joshua had a much more enriched childhood with part time nursery and me the rest of the time. Our time became more special as I missed him while I worked, if I was home all the time I think Id have taken far too much for granted and would have missed out on so much more than I did by not being with him for a few hours a day if that makes sense. So anyway lolol... sidetracked ramble there.... my little bean has a place at the best (in my opinion lol) nursery in town where I trust they will do a fine job :) 

Im so glad its not just me that is running through all these senarios so early on lol... Pregnancy sounds soooo much more expensive in the states lol NHS is a pain sometimes but we are lucky in a way to have it I suppose lol


----------



## 24/7

Childcare will be a nightmare for us too, as we both work shifts!! :( If we can juggle it between us and my Mum I can work parttime, however if we need any paid childcare I will have to work full time just to pay for it, which sucks!! I go back to work in Feb 2011, and we are already looking around. We live in London too, and are looking at over £1000 a month if I'm at work full time. :( xx


----------



## pinkclaire

The ladies who live in london, could you have an au pair or something similar? If you have room for them that is. They often work for barely anything just to get into london?

UK ladies you can get some help with tax credits depending on your salary towards childcare cost, or if your over the threshold it will be worth trying to encourage your employer to do the childcare vouchers. It doesnt cost them anything, they just need to fill out some forms. You can get some money off that way.

A good website to see what your entitlements are etc is https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Diol1/DoItOnline/DoItOnlineByCategory/DG_172666

you can do what if senarios at the end and it takes into account your childcare and travelling to work costs, I have been using it to see whether its worth me working part time or full time. At the end it tells you your weekly income after paying for childcare etc so you can decide. I hope that makes sense?


----------



## 24/7

Sadly no room for an au pair, I'm hoping we can get away with just us and my Mum, but it will be a struggle, especially when I don't finish work until 11pm. :(
We don't qualify for WTC, only £10 of CTC if we both work, off to check the website. xx


----------



## Crissie

Thanks Pinkclaire :flower:, I'm going to check out the website too. We only have a one bed flat so no room for an Au Pair :(

I would definatley not be able to saty home or work part time. :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Speck in better quality
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Soph22

whoa- I haven't even thought about childcare really yet! I'm really hoping to go back to work part time in Sept. but that probably won't be financially realistic. 
new- I can't believe your baby is already on a waiting list, wow. I guess I should wake up and start thinking about it!

speaking of planning ahead, I read somewhere that you should sign up early for birthing classes. Is anyone planning on taking one? I think I'd like to find something, but nothing too "graphic". 

one more thought- this morning when I woke up I thought to myself, as I so often do, "I hate waking up early!" Then my next immediate thought was, "oh sh!t!" The days of sleeping in are almost over. Oh, how I will miss them!!

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## stardust22

Just got back from my early scan and have seen baby's heartbeat! everything appears normal and as it should be. Sadly no photos for this early on!!!

I am jusy a little concerned about the dates though. I should be 7+5 and the sonographer has said 6 weeks!!!! we used a monitor and know when I ovulated and we didnt :sex: from the last peak on the monitor so how can it be so far out??? anyone else been in this situation. I am hoping all will regulate at the 12 week scan.


----------



## twinmummy06

Speck looks awfully comfy there Brandi, looks like he's waving hello with one arm behind his head :haha:

great news on the heartbeat stardust. my scan was 3-5 days out from what i thought i was, but im not sure how to explain that much of a difference? maybe one little mistake from the sonographers dot marking could have thrown it out? maybe one of the other ladies has a theory, because im not much help :haha:
EDIT: or maybe he was counting from time of O not adding the 2 weeks on for your period? one of them is gestational age, im not sure which one LOL
EDIT 2: gestational age is counting from LMP, learn something new everday :haha


----------



## stardust22

Aw twinmummy thank you for giving me some ideas on why it could be so out. I was thinking at that small they can easily mis measure with the dot and it makes a whole lot of difference this early on!

I knew I would worry after what I have been through but trying to be positive that I see a heartbeat
x


----------



## twinmummy06

could you give them a call and just ask if the date they gave was was gestational age, because it being almost exactly 2 weeks out seems like they arent using gestational age.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

stardust22 said:


> Just got back from my early scan and have seen baby's heartbeat! everything appears normal and as it should be. Sadly no photos for this early on!!!
> 
> I am jusy a little concerned about the dates though. I should be 7+5 and the sonographer has said 6 weeks!!!! we used a monitor and know when I ovulated and we didnt :sex: from the last peak on the monitor so how can it be so far out??? anyone else been in this situation. I am hoping all will regulate at the 12 week scan.

Happened to me. I went in at 8w3d for an ultrasound and Speck measured at 9 weeks so they moved my due date from May 2 to April 27. Well, my ultrasound yesterday, according to my new dates, I was 11w6d, and baby measured in at 11w2d, which is what I would have been according to my old dates. So baby could measure out. Don't be too worried at this point. There's a healthy heartbeat!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think the early scans are sometimes a bit off, although yours seems way off. But if you think maybe your implantation was 3 or 4 days later than you thought, and their measuring is also 3 or 4 days out then there is over a weeks difference in dates. You'll get a more accurate due date at your 12 week scan :)

I had an early scan, I was 6wk and 4 or 5days but they said I was measuring about 5 or 6 weeks ish (she used the ish word lol) but the heart beat was strong and very clearly visable. I thought then my dates must have been way out, but a lot of people told me by the 12 week scan it'll be fair more accurate. I do think I implanted later (Im sure I had implantation symptoms at 10dpo) so if that changes the dates then I do think i will be put back a little bit. But got my 12 week scan next Monday and I will soon find out yayay!!!

As for childcare, I will get some support through the WTC and CTC but witht he government slashing everything child and family orientated at the moment I do not know for how long we will have this childcare entitlement. Plus, although its a massive contribution for which I will be grateful for... I'll only get it because I have 1 wage, and I will still have to top it up to meet the full payment and so it doesnt actually make me any better off, its just a means to an ends to allow me back to work.


----------



## 24/7

Me too!! I ovulated on day 8, and we DTD on day 9 then didn't again, and my first date meant we must have conceived on day 14/15 when I know I didn't. Our next scan then dated us in line with me ovulating on day 8. xx


----------



## luckyme225

I'm lucky that we don't have to use childcare at this time. My husband works days and I work evening shift at the hospital. Though I'm going to stay home after this little one arrives. I had depression issues last time and one of the biggest factors was when I had to go back to work once my son was 12 weeks. Between not getting any sleep and missing him like crazy while I was at work, it was a mess. We decided that we don't want me to go through that again.


----------



## wild2011

gosh my scan is going to be so much later to most of the chatty bunch on here, u'll all be near to ur gender scan when im getting my dating scan lol.


----------



## meow951

I'm so nervous! I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow and that's when i started bleeding last time.

Feeling a bit eek! I can't wait for my scan. So impatient!!


----------



## lisaf

I'm hoping I can somehow swing more maternity leave so I can stay home a little longer. My company may be generous about it, but if I have to miss too much time prior to the birth I may be out of luck :( I can't imagine going back to work at 6 weeks! :(

I don't know what I would possibly qualify for here in the US for aid, but I bet my income boosts me out of the range for any assistance. 
I do think the cheapest option may be to find a mom who wants to stay at home with her child and can watch mine too for a reasonable fee. I don't know how to find those people and they might flake on you if they decide to go on vacation etc. I know someone who would totally do it but she's being forced to move out of her house and it looks like she's going to move over an hour away :(
Glad I'm not the only one thinking about these things!!!

As for the birthing classes, my friends were told to wait until 27 weeks to book... then found out they were all full... so I'll definitely be booking early (though the ones you pay for will probably still be easier to get into).


As for the early scans, since yours is that far off, it might be gestational age.
BUT I know that mine has fluctuated by several days. I'm measuring 3 days ahead on my last 2 scans (which is kind of impossible because I know when I ovulated, lol). I was measuring 1 day behind on one of my scans but the doc said it was not a clear picture, lots of interference... so I do think thats partly why it was hard for him to get a measurement.


----------



## wild2011

all the best meow hun, whens ur scan ?x


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa, maybe try care.com. Look through the profiles for a stay at home mom with a background check. Probably cheaper overall. I found mine on craigslist of all places. Did interviews, references and such. It worked out perfect. She was 1/2 what a would have paid for a daycare. She was a mom of five too (older now) so lots of experience with kids.


----------



## 24/7

The only thing that makes going back bearable for me is that it wouldnt be until Feb 2012. :( xx


----------



## lisaf

luckyme225 said:


> Lisa, maybe try care.com. Look through the profiles for a stay at home mom with a background check. Probably cheaper overall. I found mine on craigslist of all places. Did interviews, references and such. It worked out perfect. She was 1/2 what a would have paid for a daycare. She was a mom of five too (older now) so lots of experience with kids.

I tried care.com yesterday, lol.. NOTHING listed in my area for childcare or nannyshares... I didn't look at just nannies though... figured they'd be out of my price range but I guess a mom looking to watch a child or two would be under nanny?

I found a site where caregivers were looking to hire more people... it was great because it listed what ages they take etc, lol! It was hard since it wasn't set up for parents so I'd just have to call them and ask their rates, what they take, what the wait list is like etc... can't do that at work right now since we haven't told everyone yet etc...


----------



## SpecialK

New to the thread. Due around May 26. Been having a terrible time so far...but finally got put on some medication for the all day sickness. I'm beginning to feel slightly normal again. 
Very excited. Had a scan last week at 7w2d to date me. Next scan not until 18-20 weeks when hopefully Bob (that's what we've named it for now) will cooperate and show us the goods (or lack of goods). Been thinking it's a boy from day 1 though. Guess we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi welcome to May Blossoms special :)

Wild... it may seem far away but its really not that far. We looking at Christmas week for our gender scans, hope I get it that week not the New Year lol

Chlidcare is a nightmare issue! Here in the Uk they looking at changing the free education from 3yr olds to 2yr olds which would mean childcare be more widely available in the toddler stages yayay and here we have free childcare for 8year olds sooooo in a couple of years my childcare bills will be over lololol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meow, when is ur 12 week scan hun???

Im totally understanding your concerns. I didnt bleed at all with my MMC I just got to the scan and found out the HB had stopped 3 weeks prior so I am super worried. I had no tell tale signs (except sickness had gone but was told that was normal) so these next few days for me are the hardest. I am dreading MOnday and it should be one of the happier days xxxxx


----------



## stardust22

meow951 said:


> I'm so nervous! I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow and that's when i started bleeding last time.
> 
> Feeling a bit eek! I can't wait for my scan. So impatient!!

Happy 12 weeks for tomorrow. sending you lots of positive vibes and everything is going to be just fine!!! :hugs:



lisaf said:


> *I can't imagine going back to work at 6 weeks! *

*

You guys in the US get a really rubbish deal with maternity leave!!! we moan if we have to go back after 6 months and we get a year off if we want.



twinmummy06 said:
↑

could you give them a call and just ask if the date they gave was was gestational age, because it being almost exactly 2 weeks out seems like they arent using gestational age.Click to expand...

I did think about calling them but they are not the friendliest bunch and I guess I will see where it measures in 2 more weeks. hoping it goes more on track. We only did it on the last peak and even with a late implanter it cant be 12 days out can it LOL!! oh well.. I see a heartbeat woooo hooo *


----------



## mummy3

Congrats ladies that had there scan:happydance:

Lisa, it really sucks the childcare/maternity situation in the states! Im SAHM as our costs would be huge, is there no way you could do this? I dont find being a sahm mum boring though, between 3 kids, bnb and helping hubby with his freelance work im pretty busy:thumbup:

Can I ask what a baby nurse is? Im not having a doula, mainly because, i prefer it just hubby and I when in labour. As for a nanny, Im home anyway, and I think would make me feel uncomfortable, would prob spend all my time making sure the nanny was ok:dohh:

Can I ask for some advice? So the mil still doesnt know, we were going to tell the family at the weekend, but dh cousin just had a mc, she was due a week ahead of me. When I was preg with #3 she also had a mc at 13 weeks, and was due the week after me. So we are not sure how to break the news, obviously we know its going to hurt :cry:


----------



## lisaf

mummy - I make 2x as much as DH... so theres no way I can stay home. Maybe for him, but truly we'd be worse off with him staying home than paying for childcare.. we really can't afford either option.

I do think that it will hurt, but that sometimes it hurts more to know that you weren't told because you were too 'fragile'
If you would tell them now, go ahead and tell them or maybe wait an extra week, but don't keep it a secret for too long just because of that. It sucks for her, but make sure she won't be blind-sided by it.


----------



## Wiggler

Wow, just looked at what i have coming up in the next few months, very exciting! 12 weeks scan, then DS birthday, MW in november, then 20 week scan 5 days before Xmas :)

I'm getting cards for my parents and OH parents for Xmas from their Granddaughter or Grandson, and DS is getting a little present from his little brother or sister.

I think i have a Girls name picked (I really have trouble thinking of nice girls names so i worked on that first) Lily :D I am totally in love with it, and OH likes it too! Just have to think of a boy name now :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think maternity laws have changed in the UK Im sure its now 9 months satutory maternity leave!!! Then 6 months additional leave on lower pay and then any additional leave you're employer offers for long service (im entitled to an additional 12 months after government entitlement but on basic wage). They increased it to encourage mums to finish earlier and still have the long period at home as too many mums were working until final weeks and putting lots of pressure on everyone just to have longer at home after the birth.

Mummy Im so sorry about dhs cousin, but I am sure she'll be happy for you and dh. If you are ready to tell the family then you should go ahead and do it hun as Lisa said it'll hurt more if you tip toe around her. If you are close maybe not a big announcement with her more a quiet affair, and save the big gestures for the rest of the family, but Im sure however you want to do it she'll be happy for you both xxxx

Wiggler have you had your scan date for your 20 week scan? Im 20 weeks week before Christmas, but I didnt know when they'd do it Im keen to know if I'll know the gender before or after Christmas hehe Im hoping that I have the scan before Christmas so I can have the 4D scan before Christmas, I do believe I cant have the 4D scan until I have had my NHS scan, although I may have misread that lol


----------



## Wiggler

When i went in for my first scan (was meant to be the N/T scan) and they found i was too early, i went to the desk to make anotehr appointment and while i was there they booked in my 20 week scan :) It was nice as they gave me a choice of dates and times.

When i was pregnant with DS though i got told my 20 week scan date at my 12 week appointment with MW. (I didnt get a 12 week scan with him)

I've never heard you need a 20 week scan to have a 4D scan.


----------



## new_to_ttc

On the clinics website it said something about having the abnormality scan prior to the 4D scan??? I dont know, maybe I'll get my 20 week scan date next Monday then ooooooo exciting hehe I had none of this with my son lol Was too far gone lolol


----------



## Wiggler

I still cant believe I am growing a baby! I love being pregnant again (This WILL change in the next few months, i get bad hips) DS doesnt really understand though, he is still too young, but i am taking him to every scan and appointment i have because i want him to feel involved. 

I had to sort out my childcare arrangements for when baby is born ages ago, as we have no-one who lives close to look after DS he will be going to my mums a few days before my due date for a holiday. i'm going to hate being away from him :( but i am getting me and my mum a webcam and mic each so we can skype everyday. I'm so organised! lol

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucky777

i'm 9+1 today and i'm cramping more than usual? is this normal?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive not yet sorted Joshua's care when Im due lol If it happened early May my family will be in Majorca lol Im sure one of my good friends will take him though, if my mum is away she'll want to be my birthing partner so Joshua can stay with her fella and their son hehe I hope lol maybe I should put this into a plan lol


----------



## wild2011

wats the free childcare for 8 yrs olds hun, do tell i getting all excited lol. i never heard that? x

my 20 week scan should be between 29th december and 15th jan. cant wait :)


----------



## Wiggler

Planning in advance is always good :) I'm only having OH as my birthing partner, couldnt imagine having my mum there. My mum is great though, even though she lives ages away she is my lift home from the hospital too.

yuk, i feel rough, starting to regret the huge bacon sarnie i had for breakfast now :( 

Lucky, i had a bit extra cramping at 9 weeks, i think it was bubs giving my uterus a good stretch. If its really bad though deffo see a doctor hun 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

yum wiggler that bacon sarni sounds yum, ive yet to face ne food today, really struggling past week or so, feel sick no matter if i eat or not. boooooo


----------



## Lucky777

Wiggler said:


> Planning in advance is always good :) I'm only having OH as my birthing partner, couldnt imagine having my mum there. My mum is great though, even though she lives ages away she is my lift home from the hospital too.
> 
> yuk, i feel rough, starting to regret the huge bacon sarnie i had for breakfast now :(
> 
> Lucky, i had a bit extra cramping at 9 weeks, i think it was bubs giving my uterus a good stretch. If its really bad though deffo see a doctor hun
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

thanks hun... no its not bad its mild, feels like af cramps. Its just more than usual.


----------



## Wiggler

Wild the bacon sarnie was yum, covered in ketchup, i origionally wanted a bacon and boiled egg sarnie, but no eggs. the only thing that doesnt make me feel ill after i eat is tomatoes covered in salt, but we have no tomatoes in. 

Lucky, I hope it goes away soon, I havent had af type cramps in about a week now. 

there was some people in the flat next door taking a load of stuff to the tip (next door has moved out! yay! and they are readying it for the next tenant) and we got them to take our armchair with them! so happy, its huge and been taking up room in our bedroom for ages. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

ohhhhh i want sum, lol. if i eat out i keep it down, it has to be bland, anything ive witnessed cooking, i cannot eat, i made delicious steak and mushroom pie lastnight, wiv veg mash and gravy, the kids and dh ate it in seconds asking for more, i cudnt bare to look at it let alone eat it, last thing i enjoyed was piece of cod from chip shop, of course i picked all the batter off first lol. im not moaning of course , glad actually to have more symptoms, aww few more months ill be wolfing down hot hot curries :)) x


----------



## Wiggler

When i was pregnant with DS if food had flavour or smell it was a nono, i lived on potatoes, mild cheese and Tesco Value baked beans for 3 months! although i could drink fizzy drinks too. but poor OH had to eat in another room from me. 

this time i can eat almost anything, then regret it after. but i cant touch any drink but water!

Oooh, i'm not looking forward to the eating curry part, i cant stand anything hotter than a Korma!


----------



## wild2011

lol i was like u r now with my daughters, they all varied slightly, but this is just completely different, its either a boy or my body that used to being preggers it dealing with the actual sickness. ive yet to be sick. :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm hoping this bubs a girl (i like to think its a girl cos my pregnancy is different this time), although i have been sick less this time that with DS. Only once this time and thats cos i gulped down water too fast and took down a load of air. I'm not as tired as last time either. 

are you hoping for a lil boy this time?


----------



## wild2011

i'd be over the moon if it was a boy, i know dh is secretly hoping but surely he would with 3 daughters :D .. only time will tell. but this deffo my last :) x


----------



## new_to_ttc

My sister doesnt get any free childcare in England, so dont know if its a Wales thing or a local thing, but atm playscheme costs me £32 a day (I dont tend to use playscheme though I use the nursery) but when Joshua turns 8 his place is free lolol wooppeeeeee


----------



## Wiggler

I always said i would only have two, but now i'm thinking 3 wouldnt be too bad, but, we'll see how it goes after this one. 

I wouldnt mind having another boy, i think i'd feel a bit clueless with what to do with a girl as i'm not really a girly girl myself.

My lil man is so funny, he just found his old bumbo in my bedroom, took it into the lounge and is now sat in it. i didnt think he would fit in it, he is nearly 2! bless him!


----------



## wild2011

aww bless him. my little maddam is curled up with my blanket, exhausted after running riot this morning. my 4 yr older went from half day to reception last month n likkle sienna really missing not having someone to play with, as soon as we pick the girls up she makes leila walk home next to the pram and hold her hand. lol. she sounds sweet but my god she's really naughty 90% of the time, i found having 3 easier than having 2, they all occupied each other :) 

RE : playscheme, i'll deffo look into that, :)


----------



## Wiggler

aww so cute!!! 

My friend has told me i must have this baby on a holiday as Dylan was born on halloween, i can see that i will get a telling off if bubs is not born when he/she is expected! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lol. i think this one will be over cooked, as sienna was 3 days late, tho chloe was born at 36+4 and leila was on time. i've got pregnant same cycle i caught with my first chloe tho, ( honeymoon period), and this time ( anniversary lol.) cycle was shorter then and she was due 11th june, but came 19 may, i have a feeling they'll change edd from 24th to 31st, ive had this with most, and then ill go 11 days over n it will come on chloes old edd. im getting lots of dreams about it lol.


----------



## Wiggler

oooh 11 days over! that would be awful. I went 5 days over with Dylan and i dont mind if this one goes over a little. but anything over 1 week i will really increase the eviction methods! 

I'm looking into have a more natural birth this time, with dylan i had gas and air (vile vile stuff) diamorphine (worse than gas and air) and and epi (heaven) but i would really like it to be more natural this time. i think the reason i found it so hard is because i didnt know what to expect and i panicked, but this time i know what to expect, so maybe it will be better.


----------



## wild2011

i only had gas and air on all 3, last was home birth, i found it vile last time, but mainly due to coming on n off it and it made me feel sick, with the others i had tube in my mouth n wouldnt let go hehe, i felt less pain that way..cant have ne thing other than that my labours are rapid, so booked for another home birth, i get so nervous third tri, incase they dont get to me in time, and ive moved further away from midwife too so i will be a state to say the least. lol x


----------



## Wiggler

I would love a homebirth, but things got a bit crazy last time so i'm having a hospital birth again this time, if i have another baby and this one goes OK i am deffo having a homebirth.

I'm hoping to stay at home as long as possible though, I dont like hospitals and unless they have totally redone the labour ward here, its a bit grotty. lol


----------



## wild2011

i didn't have the best experience in hospital with first 2 tho, lst time i begged for them to take me in and let me stay and wait for labour, they had none of it, but homebirth was brill, i was pleasantly suprised and loved having 2 midwifes to myself, u would never have known id had her at home. awww the memories, still remembering getting up n doing a jig the minute i had her lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm just imaging what it will be like to walk soon after giving birth. i got a horrendous infection where my stitches came undone early and could barely move for 6 weeks. 

I'm keeping positive about this time though, and will be doing everything i can to avoid tearing/being cut :)


----------



## cheree89

Hi Everyone -

I have yet to catch up with all of the posts from the last two days, but I wanted to let you all know that I had an early scan yesterday! They moved me up two days so I am now officially 8+4. I got to hear the heartbeat - so cool (169 BPM). I think my baby looked a bit like a gummy bear - too cute! I'll try to scan my pics tomorrow, but I have to do it on the sly at work, because I don't want anyone to know yet.

Hope you all are doing well...


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua was born at 39+6wks bless him. Im hoping this one is induced at 38 weeks due to medical concerns, I think I will find out next Friday as I have an appointment to discuss my options with my consultant. I really dont want to go to term like they forced me with Joshua it was the hardest 2 weeks of my life and cost the nhs loads as they were constantly monitoring and scanning me for both their and my reassurance. Afterwards it was agreed I should have been induced, so hoping they take that on board this time! 

Cheree great news about the scan hun, look forward to seeing the pic :)


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Had my first OB Apt on Monday and it was great. Scan scheduled for Nov 8 when I'll be 12+3. Other than feeling a bit tired I'm coping well. Normally I'd like baby to come a bit early, but this time I need it to stay put as long as possible and it is welcome to come a week late! (won't happen but I can cross my fingers!) I'm due to graduate 3 weeks after my due date, and every day baby stays in increases the chances I can get my work done before the birth and not have to leave my baby at all. It scares me so much to think of having to leave the baby within days of the birth to work 8-12 hrs on a clinical site. (I'm a nursing student).


----------



## wild2011

cheree great news about the scan, wiggler the likelyhood of neediing stitches second time round are quite slim, so fingers crossed u wont be in the same boat, i had a load on chloe my first and ouch, lol. new to ttc, hope u get the result u want re being injuced. x


----------



## luckyme225

The thought of going past due is scary for me. I had my son just before 39 weeks and was supposed to be induced but my water broke on it's own. I remember being so done with the pregnancy, but then again my pregnancy was more on the high risk side so I had lot's of appointments, meds, non stress tests. Hoping I don't have the same problem with this pregnancy, I want to sit back and enjoy the ride.

My food aversions are horrible. There is maybe 3 foods right now I'd eat and normally after I eat them I decide I don't like them anymore and cross it off my list. Hoping this will past in the next couple weeks or I'm gonna run out of food choices. I'm going to try a bean and cheese burrito for breakfast lol.


----------



## lisaf

I was eating PB&J for breakfast for a week, now I'm eating jam and butter on bread, lol... I can't stand most things in the morning.


----------



## Wiggler

I found the cure to my mega thirst and dry mouth.. ice lollies. I know the weather is getting cold so its a bit odd, so i just threw on a jumper :) Good thing they are cheap cos i can see myself going through 2+ boxes a week :)


----------



## hopefulmama

The last 2 days my nausea and cravings have gone away, I am actually eating healthier i.e. salads etc, but the headaches have started and i am dead asleep by 10 pm. My boobs are still sore but not as bad as before.. maybe i'm just getting a quick break of relief because it will come back even worse than before. I hope not.


----------



## stardust22

it's still cheese cheese and more cheese for me! I love it. I also love ice cold drinks and lollies.

I am lucky not to be sick but I have a far too healthy appetite right now. I am not off of anything really except eating a big meal. I am mainly eating little and often. VERY OFTEN LOL


----------



## meow951

new_to_ttc said:


> Meow, when is ur 12 week scan hun???
> 
> Im totally understanding your concerns. I didnt bleed at all with my MMC I just got to the scan and found out the HB had stopped 3 weeks prior so I am super worried. I had no tell tale signs (except sickness had gone but was told that was normal) so these next few days for me are the hardest. I am dreading MOnday and it should be one of the happier days xxxxx

It's the 25th October! It seems so far away and i'll be nearly 14 weeks by then. I'm so impatient. Trying not to worry.

I know this sounds so woe is me but seriously nothing is going right at the moment and i'm so worried we'll get more bad news at the scan.

I've scalded my hand, the landlord is just having the bath made safe not actually fixing the problem, my car has got to be scrapped and we have to buy a new one, we've got mot and tax due on oh's car, one of my guinea pigs is ill and we found out yesterday Oh's gran has lung cancer..... They're running tests to find out how far it's spread and how long she's got left. OH is gutted, he really wanted them to both be at the wedding and to see her first great grandchild.

I keep saying have we broken a mirror or something, it's literally one things after another!


----------



## hopefulmama

It's funny when i woke up yesterday and noticed my symptoms not as strong i flipped out and called dr, and they said things come and go.. well it happened again today but i feel more at ease about it, but i am soo paranoid that i'm afraid something is wrong. for the last couple weeks, only when i wake up and go pee i notice i have this nudish/peach color spotting after i wipe (sorry tmi) but no cramps or anything and dr said that its nothing to worry about.. well it completely stopped since last thursday and it came back yesterday, but again they told me nothing is wrong if its not bright red, or dark red etc and if its only right in the morning when i go pee and not through out the day... ugh the joys of pregnancy


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy 3- 


A baby nurse is a non-medical newborn specialist that is very experienced in infant care. They work in your home and care for the newborns from the day the baby arrives home up until months after. Normally they are 24 hour care and assist to new parents in every aspect of new new born care and also help you get eating and sleeping patterns down.


----------



## lisaf

meow - I'm so sorry for all you're going through. There is a bright side to the car thing at least... you get a new car that won't be in the shop all the time, right? My landlord(my own father-in-law) won't do anythign to get rid of the termites in the house.. he says there is no point because you just have to keep fighting them anyway... meanwhile one window frame is practically gone. The bright side is that at least you don't own a place that is falling apart, right? You have to live in it, but you don't have to worry about losing equity or the eventual cost of repairs when they do have to get done.
Also with all this bad news, you are DUE for some good news so I think the scan will show everything is just fine! :hugs:


----------



## stardust22

Lisa, I love your positive vibes in your messages. You always have the nicest things to say. We are lucky to have you in the May Blossoms :flower:


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler, i usually suck an ice lolly slowly wen i feel sick in the evening, especially wen ive struggled to eat much, goes down a treat :)


----------



## cheree89

pinkclaire said:


> Just saw all the posts on cloth nappies and bf.
> 
> I do both with James and happy to answer any questions you might have! If you'd rather do it privately just PM me I'd be happy to help!
> There is lots of cheap ways to start up cloth nappies without the initial cost, not all nappies cost a lot, in fact the best ones for newborns are some of the cheapest! And then once your done with them you can sell them on on here and get some money back! In fact I bought nearly all james' nappies from other people on here and have fantastic things to say about them! Also eBay cheapies are a great way to bulk out, mine cost £3 a nappy and are some of my favourites! There's loads of info in natural parenting on cloth nappies xx

Fantastic! I was thinking of starting out with fitteds and covers (wool or fleece for night and ? for day) those seem to be the best for newborns. Am I on the right track? Any brands to recommend for the diaper or cover? What are some of the more slim fits that still absorb well. sorry for the 20 questions!


----------



## Wiggler

I've had 3 ice lollies today and now my mouth is sore :(


----------



## wild2011

aww wait till uve eaten 3 pineapples and a mouthful of blisters lol, dh has just come in with chinese, a yummy mushroom chowmein, s&s chicken balls & crispy aromatic lamb, id normally munch the lot, yet the plate giving me heeby jeebies lol


----------



## Wiggler

hehe aww bless him. the only thing chinese i want at the moment is prawn crackers. ooh yum yum.

I dont think i will be trying the "eat 8 pinapples" thing when i'm term, cant stand them unless they are mixed in with cottage cheese.

My dinner was chuncky chips with a choice of dips, curry sauce or garlic mayo, it wasnt very nice hehe, but i'm not a huge chip fan anyway.

I'm still wanting a bacon and hard boiled egg sarnie, but i have to wait until tuesday when we have some money, i hate that things are going to be tight until xmas, its just been one of them years where everything breaks and needs replacing

xxxxxx


----------



## mummy3

All this talk of overdue babies, I cant imagine what that must feel like, so so uncomfortable! The furthest Ive got was 35 weeks, anja was a 33 weeker, Im gonna try for full term this time:dohh:

Meow sounds like you are due some serious good luck, our car also broke down earlier in the week, its been patched up lol but we need to sort out a new one.

My appetite keeps changing, im also down to the last pill for the sickness and cant get a hold of the ob:nope: Made some blue and green cupcakes with my toddlers this morning, was sooo hard not to eat any of the cake batter!


----------



## lisaf

mummy - I went out and got the egg-in-a-carton (the 'egg product' stuff that is in a milk-style carton) thing from someone's suggestion... the eggs in there are real eggs and they're pastuerized so you can eat the batter!


----------



## Wiggler

mummy3 - i really hope you get to full term, i cant imagine how terrifying it must be for your LO to come early! :hugs:

I made some cupcakes the other day and totally forgot they had raw egg in and licked the batter, i only realised about 3 hours later, but we buy the red lion stamped eggs so there is pretty much no risk, still was worried though.

Are you ladies excited about xmas? its sooo close now! we dont even have a tree or any decs yet, we got rid of our old tree last year as DS picked it up and waved it like a sword! (it was a long thin one) hoping to get a nice one this year. 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

we won't be doing a tree since we'll be away for Christmas day. We do a live tree each year (don't have the storage space for a fake one... and I kind of hate my mom's fake one... I love the smell of the tree more than anything).
I'm hoping we do a bit of a better job with the lights this year than last...we did something very simple/tame last year and I hope to add to it.


----------



## Wiggler

I cant stand the mess of real trees and i'm not keen on the smell either, they look amazing though.

We are having a very small, simple Xmas this year for 2 reasons, 1. DS is so young and still doesnt really understand it and 2. we need to buy the pram in the jan sales.

Me and OH are only giving each other 1 cheap gift each (under £10) and DS is only getting 3-4 toys and some clothes. He goes off his toys so fast that it seems wasteful to buy him something he wont touch again after a week.

Next year though xmas will be HUGE, Loads of pressies, a small feast it'll be great, and as Dylan will be 3 he will really understand it

xxxxxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meow hun Im so sorry everything has been downside atm! Things will look brighter, you have your scan coming up, your little baby will be perfectly healthy and then you can get excited for Christmas and your gender scan, then it'll be your wedding, how perfect :) Im sorry about your OHs gran, and I really hope she makes it to your wedding.

Lisa.... Christmas lasts for ages, not just Christmas day you NEED a tree!!! I cant wait for Christmas, only have 2 presents left to get Joshua, and his chocolates and stocking fillers hehe I looove Christmas hehe get all the shopping done by end of November, tree up December 1st and let the celebrations begin hehe


----------



## lisaf

New - hehe... I'm the same way with having my shopping done early... its not because I am super efficient... I just worry and plan... so when I start thinking early what we shoudl get someone and I plan it and buy it and then I can relax when all the crazy shopping madness is going on!
I'm ok with skipping the tree... its a huge pain to take up and take down etc... then keeping it watered, cleaning up the needles... keeping the dog from chewing on the needles and making himself sick.. keeping the cats from knocking it down.... lol
I just wish my mom still got a real tree so I could still get that smell when we go visit her.


----------



## wild2011

i too got rid of my tree last year, 3 kids battering it and my cats were babies last yr so it had climbers haha. think they getting run over by sienna in her walker killed it. also sold all my decs as wanted to change colours. gosh it gunna be expensive this yr. i want pre-lit sick of having a wobbly with the lights hehe. we also having a small one, mainly cos we have had so many ups and down this yr with our business, budgets are tight, maybe a big one next yr? ...there's me hoping :D :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

I buy presents all year... From May to Nov/early Dec I buy Christmas presents, from Dec till end April I buy Joshuas birthday presents lol It means I can always afford it, just something little each month as Im not very good at saving lol Then I get Joshua to send his letter to santa by October (to give santa plenty of time) and he is only allowed to ask for 3 things as santa doesnt come to greedy kids, soooo then I only have those 3 things to buy by end of Nov lol.. but usually Im on the mark and have usually already bought it lol Although this year he caught me off guard lol I only had 1 of the presents, but I have bought another of them now just need to buy the final one, and his games table then Im done lol Did I mention I looooooooooooooooove Christmas? lolol


----------



## 24/7

I love christmas too, and am planning away already, and have decided on everyones presents and have started shopping!! :D I have picked my wrapping paper too, and just can't wait to get the tree up, and start all the wrapping and food shopping!! :D

I have my booking in appointment with the midwife tomorrow, and am feeling abit nervous, I'm worried I won't like her, and that if I don't my last bit of "the birth will be fine" will disappear!! :( I was looking on baby forums and it seems my hospital is very pro BF, and I'm worried about that too, I already knew that I would be bringing my own milk in etc as they don't encourage BF, but now I feel abit scared, but am going to ask OH to back me up if they bring it up. xx


----------



## lisaf

I think we're going to have to have a more modest christmas this year... we tend to go overboard with the gifts, lol!
I have no gift ideas at all this year! :( Yikes!


----------



## Wiggler

wow, new, you are organised!!!! come organise my life please??? :)

I'm not too upset about having a small xmas this year, we will all spend the day watching DVD's and playing with dylans new toys, and anything is better than Dylans 1st Xmas, the oven broke while we were cooking dinner! last xmas our oven (a different oven) didnt work properly and we had to cook the food for hours longer for it to be cooked through and it was gross, and this year i'm considering buying ready meal roast dinners as we have a brand new oven and i dont want it to break!! 

What i am looking forward to most about xmas day is once it gets dark in the evening me, OH and Dylan are going for a walk around the neighborhood and looking at all the lights up on peoples houses. people go really overboard in this area and its soooo pretty!


----------



## lisaf

ooh that reminds me... I want to get tickets for the holiday lights trolley tour this year... too bad I can't drink, lol.. but they sell out of tickets FAST so I better get on it!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I used to have colour schemes but when Joshua really got into Christmas we have multicolours he loves it. We dont use tinsel or anything, we just have a vast amount of colours and shapes on the tree, each year Joshua buys a new tree decoration to add to the collection :) I usually wrap the gifts in a white paper with purple, blue, red, orange, green well any colour ribbons and bows so its all multicoloured lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

My Christmas is very organised, but its also small :) I never go beyond my means because I buy a little each month, and we reuse the decorations (replacing only broken things). I like to buy my parents something nice, but the rest of the family gets small and we spend on the kids in each family :) Ooooooooo and I go to my mummy for Christmas dinner lol We wake up here, find santas presents, play in the morning then drive 120 miles on the quietest roads ever and have dinner at my parents lol Then Joshua gets Christmas all over again with my parents gifts and I give him gifts from me (not santa), usually clothes and pjs n socks etc, so it lasts all day then boxing day is nice and quiet for family time :)


----------



## lisaf

I love color schemes, but I end up falling in love with a particular ornament and have to get it... next thing you know... no color scheme :haha:
We got a string of beads last year instead of tinsel etc... but we got lazy about putting it on and the cats LOVED it :haha:
I have some great pictures of my cats lounging under the tree... they're indoor only cats.
Ok now I'm feeling guilty since they're indoor only cats its really their only chance at seeing a tree all year :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

You have to get a Christmas tree hehe 

I have this wool thing that goes round the tree.. its a string with knitted santas n snowmen on... very childlike hehe we have that instead of tinsel lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not sure about getting tinsel this year, its going to be hard enough to keep our kitten off the tree as it is. hehe

just to show off my gorgeous lil man.. look how cute he is in my avatar piccie! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

what a great smile Wiggler!! 


We don't do the tinsel because of the cats, lol... don't need christmas-decorated poop in the litter box!


----------



## Wiggler

"don't need christmas-decorated poop in the litter box!" :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm going to get my lil fur baby a few presents for xmas too, dylan is slowly destroying all his toys, poor thing.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

haha, I expect the dog will want all the baby's stuffed animals.... and I even expect the cats to steal one or two...
One of ours in particular has stolen things from me and ran off with them (plastic caps, pencils, wrappers, Starburst candies (which she fishes out of the bag herself!), and a whole role of ribbon for wrapping presents)


----------



## Wiggler

aww bless! 

I just saw the time, its still really early! I think at 10pm i'm going to climb into bed and read and this weekend i am going to start watching Lost season 3. So much eye candy in that show!


----------



## wild2011

aww wigg he's gorgeous :), my dh had to go back out and kids are all snoaring :) peace


----------



## Wiggler

My OH is playing games on my phone and Dylan is sleeping, the flat is quiet and all is good, I hope i fall alseep before OH though, cos the sound of his snoring is really irritating at the moment and i feel really guilty making him sleep on the sofa.


----------



## wild2011

lol, im the one the snores during pregnancy, well not quite yet but at the point i cant see my toes, and at that stage wen u sit on the sofa to change babys nappy on floor, and ur bump is resting on the floor. oh i hope its not a hot may, like 2004 wen had chloe it'll be a killer wen i turn into a beached whale lmfao


----------



## wild2011

trying to uplaod pic to profile, but says file error boooooooooh


----------



## lisaf

lol, glad I'm due in early May... its not usually too hot here until late summer.


----------



## wild2011

may isnt usually great chloes birthdays 19 may and usualy raining n cold, im hopeful it stays that way :D


----------



## 24/7

Oh yes, wouldn't like to be pregnant in the summer!! I'll still be wearing my north face come May, so nobody will ever see my bump!!:p xx


----------



## lisaf

My friend was due this Sept... I told her 'what was she thinking' for getting pregnant where she'd be full-term right at the peak of our summer heat :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Yuck!! I'd hate it to be so hot and sticky when in labour too, hospitals are yuck and hot enough already!! xx


----------



## wild2011

ive only ever been in first tri in the summer, 2009 was worst out the lot in all that snow, couldnt leave house as lived top of hill n couldnt see my feet midwife kept phoning to make sure i was tucked up at home hahaha. actually did splits trying to cross road to see a neighoubr n had to crawl back to my driveway to climb to my feet ,


----------



## Wiggler

I'm so glad i am due before my flat turns into a furnace, the heat is unbearable in summer in my incubator, er.. flat. 

We moved here in summer, and wasnt given the key for the balcony door, and extreme heat + pregnant Wiggler = unhappy OH :( we finally got given the key at the end of september, after the flat had cooled down, i was not amused.


----------



## wild2011

thats typical hun.hows ur flat for size you going to be managing with the baby there too? x


----------



## Wiggler

this flat is apparently designed for 4 poeple, but we will be bidding to move to a 2 bed house. this flat is in no way suitable for children, there isnt even a bath, and we cant privately rent because a 2 bed flat in this area is more than twice the rent we pay now and most landlords here wont accept housing benefit (we pay all our rent for this flat). We will make do though, its a lovely flat, it has a huuuge lounge.

OH is slowly working his way up the ranks at work and as soon as he is earning 18k a year we are going part buy part rent for a nice cosy 3 bed place.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya I made a big mistake to decide to go down to Miami from December on for my pregnancy because it gets so cold here in NY and i dont want to look like a big down pillow and having to wear jeans etc, i'd rather wear long flowy dresses till the end of pregnancy, though it gets VEYR hot in Miami from mid april and on, and I am due at the end of may. Lisa you have ideal weather for pregnancy, Ca has great weather and it never gets too cold and you'll be long gone before its too hot.


----------



## lisaf

yup, I'm a bit worried about a young baby with no air conditioning for our few super hot days (and I live in an oven of a house). I do have a portable A/C unit but it doesn't do ANYTHING in a house with zero insulation :(

Coastal CA is great weather... there are some inland places that get pretty bad extremes, lol.

Lake Tahoe is the perfect summer place to go... always in the 70s and low 80s... too far away for us though :(


----------



## hopefulmama

Since i was a teen I have had reaaly bad anxiety and panic attacks, and have been on medicne to treat that which i have had to taper down my mg since i found out i was pregnant, which is very hard and today i am have like major anxiety on and off and trying not to let myself going into full panic attack mode but its hard and i dont want to the medicine that calms me down, even though my dr told me im better off taking it when i am like this because its better than the stress i cause on myself and baby... its a doubled edged sword.


----------



## lisaf

I understand hopeful...
I'm on a medication that keeps me awake and functioning.. without it I would have a very unhealthy pregnancy as I'd never have the energy to do anything but sit on my butt and watch TV all day (ok first tri thats pretty much all I'm doing, but lol). I couldn't safely drive a car or function at work.
Its a risk to stay on the medication (since they don't know if it does any harm but have no proof that it does)... but I can't function without it.


----------



## Tracy81

How do I join? I'm due 21st may x


----------



## hopefulmama

ya I baked a cake thinking it would make me happy, somehow made me more anxious, i broke down and took some of the medicine, waiting for it to kick in and calm me down.. cause i hate this shaky, short of breath feeling. i only get like this at night, normally it happens right before bed, which yet another reason i have to take ambien sometimes cause i wont sleep and i have severe panic attacks at night.. its very weird and isn't pleasant. I used to be worse but i've got the anxiety and panic attacks under control and have them a few times a yr vs a few times a week.


----------



## meow951

Congrats Tracy, i've added you to the list x


----------



## wild2011

Wiggler said:


> this flat is apparently designed for 4 poeple, but we will be bidding to move to a 2 bed house. this flat is in no way suitable for children, there isnt even a bath, and we cant privately rent because a 2 bed flat in this area is more than twice the rent we pay now and most landlords here wont accept housing benefit (we pay all our rent for this flat). We will make do though, its a lovely flat, it has a huuuge lounge.
> 
> OH is slowly working his way up the ranks at work and as soon as he is earning 18k a year we are going part buy part rent for a nice cosy 3 bed place.

sounds like a plan wiggler, although we have a 3 bed, the bedrooms kitcehn etc are super tiny, and i was advised upon taking it if i go on to have a 4th then we should be moved to 4 bedder. there are so few around here, the waiting list is huge and the areas that have ne are horrible. so were considering moving further west theres some lovely areas and schools r great, and rent is same im paying here. just wish we could go now as ive moved being heavily pregnant and just after baby born 3 times and seriously not nice.:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good morning ladies :)

Welcome Tracey congratulations hun :)

Wiggler your little boy looks gorgeous hun bless him :)

Why am I still waking up with MS????? Ok its degraded to annoying bouts of nausea but surely I should be getting ready for a break from it lol My stupid sleepiness is still there too, I was curlled up fast asleep early last night and missed my dearest friend calling round to see me before they leave for a holiday to the states :( arghhhhhhhh

3 sleeps till my scan and I have a huge mixture of worry and excitement although my symptoms are still very much physical so I hope thats the best sign Im going to get xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

We have a tiny kitchen too, and Dylans room is quiet small, but we have found away to fit 2 single beds in there with plenty of floor space if we are here for that long. I'm not sure what the rules are about boys and girls sharing a room, because if i have a girl this time i'm not too keen on them sharing, i had to share a room with 3 brothers when i was younger, and i hated it.

On the plus side though, we have our own garden, even though we are in an upstairs flat.

new - your little man is grogeous too! going to be a little heartbreaker when he is older! Sorry your symptoms are still being horrible, but not long now til they go hun

xxxxxxxx


----------



## xlivix

Hi all its been ages since i last wrote on here... hope you are all ok and pregnancys are going well xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha wiggler looks can be deceiving he's got little devil horns just out of that picture shot ;) lolol 

I think the laws on bedroom sharing for boys and girls is they can share until the age of 10 years (might be 7 but Im sure its 10), sorry I know thats not what you want to hear!

I have a decent sized house here for me and Joshua, although I do think having a baby here too is going to be a sqeeze. Joshua has the master bedroom and wow its big, but I dont want to put the baby in with him until s/he is sleeping through or at least sleeping mostly through lol Wouldnt be fair on Joshua and I have the box room which just about fits my bed in and at a squeeze the wardrobe sooooo going to have to do some juggling to fit the baby in with me lol I am looking for a bigger house, but I privately rent (so you can imagine how much that is!!!) and going any bigger shoots up the rent by at least £100 a month and as I dont get any HB or CTB it would really make things tight and inaffordable :( Plus Im so ideally located here for school and town and friends and the park.... My next door neightbours just moved out, there's is a 3 bed, Im keen to get hold of their landlord and see about moving in next door lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Our flat is very close to a post office and a local shop, the park and the primary school and OH's work so as much as we want to move to get more space, wherever we move to wont be a great location like this. 

we have come up with a solution to the bath problem (we havea wet room) we have a super big baby bath which Dylan should fit in til he is 3, then hopefully move him onto the shower, if he doesnt like the shower then we are going to get a inflatable paddling pool for the bathroom! lol

I'm going to try not to worry too much about the spacing issues because whatever happens we wont be here forever, one day we will be in a lovely house, with a bath!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

new_to_ttc said:


> ha ha wiggler looks can be deceiving he's got little devil horns just out of that picture shot ;) lolol
> 
> I think the laws on bedroom sharing for boys and girls is they can share until the age of 10 years (might be 7 but Im sure its 10), sorry I know thats not what you want to hear!
> 
> I have a decent sized house here for me and Joshua, although I do think having a baby here too is going to be a sqeeze. Joshua has the master bedroom and wow its big, but I dont want to put the baby in with him until s/he is sleeping through or at least sleeping mostly through lol Wouldnt be fair on Joshua and I have the box room which just about fits my bed in and at a squeeze the wardrobe sooooo going to have to do some juggling to fit the baby in with me lol I am looking for a bigger house, but I privately rent (so you can imagine how much that is!!!) and going any bigger shoots up the rent by at least £100 a month and as I dont get any HB or CTB it would really make things tight and inaffordable :( Plus Im so ideally located here for school and town and friends and the park.... My next door neightbours just moved out, there's is a 3 bed, Im keen to get hold of their landlord and see about moving in next door lolol

makes no odds to me, our rooms are tiny, my room doesnt have room for a cot, second bedroom has bunkbeds and cant fit ne thing else in, and box room is seriously a shoe box, cant fit another child in there, it wont even fit a single bed, just get junior bed in lol the option was to put triple bunk in girls room and move sienna in with them but theirs doubts now as to wether a triple bunk would even fit. :cry:. we had huge bedrooms in last house but the area was poxy. love it here tho :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

aww new almost scan time i bet ur really excited, my MS has peaked since yesterday afternoon, i feel rotten today. got the girls home cos teacher training and loads to do then were taking them out this afternoon. ill be ready for bed by then


----------



## BeckyD

May 23rd for me. 
Scan is due on 8th November (12 weeks exactly) so I guess I'll have a better date after that. x


----------



## Cupcake_Queen

May 16th for me!!! :) xx


----------



## MikieC

Hi Everyone,

I found you all eventually! I'm due 5th May 2011. Can I join please?

Thanks

Michelle


----------



## 24/7

Had a horrible midwife appointment today, see here, copied from journal.... :( 

Well all my horrible hospital fear came true today, the woman I saw was just awful!! 

Her complete ignorance re my coeliac disease started her on a very bad foot, and despite me explaining, she has it down as a dietary choice?! When it is very much not that, it is as serious as follow the diet or die from the complications. She then moved on to my weight, which has always been low, I don't absorb food properly due to my health problems, however this is not correct according to her, I'm not eating properly, as if I was I wouldn't have lost weight during pregnancy, your meant to put it on, well duh, but not when you feel too poorly to eat. No blood would come out of either arm as I'm not drinking enough?! So I now have to go back to try again. 

The breast feeding obviously came up, and I was honest and said I'm feeling under alot of pressure so haven't made my final decision yet - Her reply - This hospital only supports BF, there aren't alternatives, have a DVD and a leaflet, and you must now come to our BF evening so you want to BF?! Er no thank you!! 

She then questoned whether OH was actually the father of beanie, which obviously he is?! Then asked when I last took the pill, which I never have, which she deemed very odd, and then asked when in my pregnancy I actually stopped taking it?! Completely missing the point that we were actually TTC, it wasn't an accident!! 

So she has now classsed my pregnancy as high risk due to the coeliac, and my weight, but said I can't see a consultant as she wants me to wait until 16 weeks?!

I asked her if I am ok to have the flu jab tomorrow, and she said hmm, well if you want to be ill, then I guess have it? As she had side affects, grrr!!

I'm sure there were more things, but I'm boiling over and can't think of it all at the moment!!

And to top it off, I just burnt my toast, which was the last two slices of bread!! RANT OVER!! xx 

But on the plus have my 20 week scan booked for 22nd December, so if we don't have a private scan we will definately know the sex by christmas!! :D xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

omg 24/7 your MW sounds like a class A bitch! What a rude and ignorant woman! Maybe you can request a different midwife?

Great news about your scan date though! right before xmas, its going to be a wonderful Xmas pressie for you and hubby :)

(((HUGS))) xxxxxxx


----------



## MikieC

OMG! I would ask to see a different midwife cos she sounds like a right cow! If she deemed you are high risk then you should be able to see your consultant ASAP! I am high risk too and I saw my consultant within 5 days of seeing my midwife and he couldn't have been more reassuring.

I hope you get on better next time!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I agree, 24/7, request a different midwife. My hormones would have beat the crap out of her, lol.

Ahhhhh, ladies, I'm so glad it's the weekend. This week alone, I finished an assignment worth 50% of my grade on modifying a specific behaviour, which included tracking, charting, and implementing a technique to change an undesirable behaviour (my son's sleeping habits), and wrote 3 final exams, all worth at least 45% of my grade. It's been a hectic, stressful week, especially with my laptop breaking. I ended up losing some of my notes from the beginning of the year, thankfully I have them backed up.

But this weekend? I'm looking forward to it. Tonight, I'm going to buy myself a new laptop because we start taking notes in class again on Monday, and we get new students, and I'll be finishing my unpacking and cleaning of my house. I have a kidless weekend (I miss my kids) but at least I can finally get things done, lol.

Anyone else have plans for the weekend?


----------



## Wiggler

I think a large part of tomorrow will be "Daddy and Dylan" day, so i can get some rest! Dylan refused his nap today and has been a grumpy little man. We are also moving the bedroom round so we have room for a cot and moses basket (i love preparing waaay in advance) and just a general tidy up of the flat. 
Tomorrow morning we might take a walk down to OH's work to pick up a few books with paint colours (we are painting DS's room pale blue if this baby is a boy, yellow if its a girl as they will be sharing, also want to get idea's for the rest of the flat) 

But most importantly, tomorrow and sunday, i will get a lay in! woop woop!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

a quiet one for me, got decorating to do during half term week after next so going to take it easy this wkend. off food shopping with my friend wen she finishes work so dh can watch the kids. skint at the mo, so not taking them is a huge relief to my pocket haha. feeling sick as old boots tho, went out for the day with kids doing some crimbo shopping for grandparents n spent a good half hour heaving in boots toilets :( sure people thought i was sat on throne lol, feeling cold again and ready for bed. already dreading unpacking the shopping wen i get home :)


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler - I remember being very upset and sad when my brother moved to his own room. I was maybe 6 or younger which means he was about 9 or so. So even though you remember hating it, its not always a bad thing for a kid. I had trouble sleeping in my own room when it was just me, it was so cold and empty and lonely that I slept on a sleeping bag on the floor of my parent's room for at least a year. My room was big though... plenty of space to share so that might have made the difference to it being a good thing to me when I shared.

Make the shower thing a 'big boy' thing and that usually gets them excited enough about it! :haha: 

24/7 - change midwifes now!! Thats horrible and actually quite scary that she is so inattentive to what you are saying that she kept thinking you'd been on the pill! I can see her not knowing or understanding celiac stuff, but she should have then done some research on it, not just made assumptions. I think you need a new person just for the pill confusion... she is NOT paying attention to you and that can get dangerous!
I do have a friend who has struggled with eating disorders... she lies all the time about 'allergies' to food and eats crazy restrictive things ... so instead of being anorexic, she just looks like someone who has allergies and can't eat most foods, but its really her way of keeping the weight off... and I know it was all lies because she ate those foods when she was pregnant. SO, I'm not saying thats what you are doing, but it might possibly explain her reaction to your mention fo celiacs... that there are girls who do this and since you are underweight, she thinks you might be doing that.


AFM - my sickness just gets worse and worse... the cat food got to me this morning and it wasn't even fishy stuff! :( I thought I had my gagging under control, turned around to serve the cats and get that smell away from me.. and ended up throwing up on the floor :( And I finished throwing up in the sink, but the heaving is just getting more violent and kind of hurts... I always end up with tears running down my face when I'm done (on the bright side, my eyelashes look super pretty when they're all wet from tears :rofl:)
Having totally MESSED UP scary dreams too... not liking it at all!!! :(


----------



## meow951

New ladies added, congrats! x

I am struggling to find a car. I hate living in Cornwall sometimes as there's not a lot around!

My sickness is horrible today, i think it might be to do with the fact i'm so stressed! So looking forward to the 25th as its my dating scan and i'm on holiday off work for a week!

24/7- Definately change midwifes! I would not want her supporting me through my labour if she treated me like that! Plus she doesn't really seem to know what she's talking about.


----------



## luckyme225

24/7- definitely need to get a new provider. Sorry she was so horrible. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I have decided my OH is amazing! he just got me bacon, eggs, lemon squash AND a pack of twiglets!!! so tomorrow i am having a bacon and egg salad sarnie, leman to drink and if i get peckish, twiglets! bless him.

Dylan is finally asleep. he has a cold, poor thing. and no matter how much i try to keep him warm he kept ripping his trousers off! I'm going to make him some yummy pasta tomorrow, its his favourite food, and i'll share my twiglets with him if he wants some :)

xxxxxx


----------



## hopefulmama

My symptoms come and go, the only very prevalent one is my keen sense of smell which makes it hard to walk around NYC because this is not the cleanest city & there's always bizarre scents. My breast soreness is still here but its primarily my nipples. My sickness has gotten better because I try to eat something before I sleep which helps...


----------



## Wiggler

My boobs arent as sore now, although my sense of smell is still very sensitive.

I have no self control, my poor pack of twiglets is now empty. It was so worth it though :)


----------



## hopefulmama

oh i dont have any self control either, i just want sweets, especially cinnamon buns haha


----------



## Wiggler

I dont normally like sweet things, but i LOVE them when i am pregnant, OH is buying me a toffee cheesecake on tuesday. I cant wait.

Ooh, just realised the twiglets havent made me feel sick!! thats 2 things on my "safe foods" list now. Cant wait for my hormones to settle down so i can eat my favourite foods again. I miss jacket potatoes covered in butter and whatever topping i throw together.

I dont care if my bacon and egg sarnie tomorrow makes me feel ill, I'm going to enjoy every second of it.


----------



## luckyme225

OK ladies, the list of things I'll eat is teeny tiny and changes daily. Today the only thing I will eat is Azetca (Mexican restaurant) but can't because I work or a steak and cheese sub. So I went to Fred Meyers and got a steak and cheese sub, is that ok? It was made today and served cold, but I thought it might be OK because it's not lunch meat. I sure hope so because it was so good that I could eat another. Please tell me cold steak is OK lol.


----------



## lisaf

lol, its tough.. technically they only warn you against deli meats... but I have heard the listeria risk is there for all cold meats(not sure why deli meats would be any different, you know? Unless the thin slicing means more surface area for stuff to grow?).
Its technically not on the list though, so I wouldn't worry too much!

You can get salmonella from any cross-contamination in a restaurant but restaurants aren't on the 'don't' list... just raw eggs, lol..
If it helps the risk of contracting listeria are tiny... its just that listeria can grow at refridgerated temps and its a very serious thing when pregnant.
My best friend ate deli meat sandwiches several times a week in her pregnancy and was fine.

And LOL.. Fred Myers is a jewelry store here :haha:


----------



## elliepoo

I'd like to join! My EDD is May 1st
baby #1 :happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama

I am currently living on sandwiches and soups for lunch, sandwiches are like my favorite thing ever and i want them more and more now so than before. i have this gourmet grocery right by me, and they make there turkeys roasts, hams etc right there and carve it for you to bring home, it's like a slice of heaven, literally. I don't think i could give up lunch meats, i mean i already said good bye to my best friend wine haha. 

One thing I eat a lot as well that curbs my sweet tooth thats healthy are the skinny cow brand of the fudge bars which are soy, they r like 60 calories and a dream. I love ice cream and cold stuff and it doesnt gross like soy, really tastes like chocolate fudge bars and way better than the weight watchers brand. Also the breyers pure fruit assorted pomegranate popsicles, but mango-pomegranate one is too die for. I bought 4 boxes a couple days ago and just tae all the ones i like out and throw the rest on bottom of freezer for when husband returns because he's a garbage disposal and will eat anything like a dog haha


----------



## hopefulmama

uhh trying to post pics and not working. i am soo not url savvy


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - have you done your reading on soy products? I'm sure in moderation its not bad but there are some concerns about them while pregnant...
:dohh:
hope I'm not a spoil-sport here


----------



## hopefulmama

Yea i have, its funny i was just looking at the box and they are like 1/6 soy rest real non fat ice cream... no wonder they are soo good. Another thing i quit using, splenda, i switched over to truvia... I miss my iced venti non vanilla lattes sooooo much, i walk by starbucks every morning with dog and want to run in.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I have this powder mix for blended mocha drinks... I had trouble even finding the coffee on the ingredient list... I SERIOUSLY want to make up a blended frappucinno-like drink, but I'm too chicken to do it... seriously, coffee is like the 2nd to last ingredient.. that has to be a minimal amount that wouldn't matter, right?


----------



## hopefulmama

I sort of have a very european outlook to the pregnancy thing, I feel like the reason so many people primarily in the US have gluten allergies or this or that is because they are like nazi's when you're pregnant the last 15-20 yrs, especially last 5-7. I mean people have been having babies for awhile and look back at the crazy women who used to smoke a pack a day or drink all the time or do whatever else and most of our parents are fine. The reason I chose my dr, was because she was french/italian and isnt as crazy as the american ob's. She's loosely said after the 1st trimester a glass of wine here or there wont hurt you, caffeine is fine under 200 mg etc etc... and when I ask my parents who are both ob/gyns but practiced in europe then came to the US they have same outlook.. I don't know. 
I'm sure i'll be judged or given grief about it, but just my opinion.


----------



## lisaf

I do find the overly cautious approach frustrating but never considered the potential impact of all the food avoidance.

Only thing is... sometimes its warranted.. my friend didn't know her brother in law was allergic to peanuts... she ate lots of peanut butter during her pregnancy, at the end she had some very bad complications and if one doctor hadn't been vigilant and induced her a little early, she might have lost her baby... turns out her son has severe peanut allergies and in hindsight he might have been having allergic reactions in-utero. SO, the current recommendation that pregnant women with a history of peanut allergies in the immediate family on either side abstain during pregnancy seems like it might be a good one (Though she didn't know her brother in law was allergic so she still might have eaten it).

I hear stories like that and don't want to take too many chances. I'm sure moderate amounts of caffiene probably are fine.. I think its silly that I'm too chicken to make myself that blended drink, but I still can't bring myself to do it :haha: :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

I tried to drink a latte the other day and all it did was make me nauseous, and a little irritable. i couldn't even finish half of it.


----------



## hopefulmama

i put a pic of me and my husband as my profile pic, i think he'd kill me if he knew.. oopsies


----------



## hopefulmama

Are you allergic to anything? I am allergic to avocado, no guacamole for me


----------



## lisaf

I have trouble with citrus in large quantities... just a rash on my legs... I used to get it if I had any citrus, but now I'd have to eat like 10 tangerines to have a problem.

Bummer about the avocado... I have a huge avocado tree in my back yard and I'd cry if I couldn't eat it! :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

I was fine till I was 12 or 13, oh haha totally forgot my BIGGEST allergy, crustaceans and shell fish... all of it came at the same age...


----------



## lisaf

mine was the opposite.. my allergy faded around 12 or 13, lol
I don't eat seafood... I joke that I have an allergy.. my allergic reaction is gagging.


----------



## hopefulmama

HAHAHAHA Ya I dont like seafood at all.. the smell makes me ill.. like you and cat food. 

I was at dinner the other night at a french restaurant and table next to me decided it would be fun to get like 200 mussels, i HATE the smell when they come out still in the shell i was gagging and giving them the worst looks and my husband is like " i don't know how you smell anything, smells fine to me," I wanted to kick him under table.


----------



## lisaf

well if you were pregnant, its no wonder! I can handle SOME fish in the vicinity (when not pregnant) but if my whole table orders fish or its particularly stinky I'm going to be miserable and not enjoy my meal at all.


----------



## mummy3

Hi ladies:flower:

Sorry been away, crazy busy day, took the kids to walmart this afternoon:dohh: Got one of those gender predictor tests from cvs too so gonna try that tomorrow..

24/7 you really shouldnt have been treated like that:hugs: I know where you are coming from with the weight, and if people dont understand they make assumptions! 

Lisa, about the food allergies, I have a fat intolerance, in that my bowel cant absorb it properly, yet when pregnant cant resist any of the stuff im ment to avoid:dohh: Is it possible this could be the case with your friend? :flower:

Date night tomorrow:happydance: Mil got all kids in the evening and she wants to take 2 of them out for the day too, so mega rest time!!

Hopeful, I would say im pretty boring when pregnant/breastfeeding, I will have the odd coffee but no alcohol or cigarettes. That said, your right its very important to find an ob you mesh with:thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm so much more relaxed about what I eat this pregnancy, I was so strict with James but I just made myself miserable. This time I'm just eating what I fancy, doesn't help that last time I was so sick! I've cut the alcohol but I'm still bf so haven't really introduced it back into my diet just the odd glass so that wasn't to hard. 

I've finally got my first appointment through, it's next Monday the 25th, it seems to have taken ages!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not too strict with food when i'm pregnant, I still like the occasional coca cola or dr pepper (although not the Diet or Zero ones, they taste disgusting with all the extra additives that are in it) I got the OK from my MW to eat runny eggs (as long as they are fresh and lion stamped, and the white is cooked through) but in general i tend to steer towards the healthier foods because they just taste delish! Especially anything home made.
I was watching Jamie Oliver 30 Minute Meals yesterday and practically drooling at the telly. 

I'm really happy today!! Its Bacon, egg and salad sandwich day! i have been wanting this all week. Yipee!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler. i bought bacon and eggs last night, really fancying them since u mentioned them, though i cant even drink a moutful of juice or water so far to take my folic acid. booooooo.. i hate runny eggs, i like mine solid lol, my mw on other hand was making a big hoo har over eating ne runny egg. no probs ud have to force feed me runny ones lol. i'd like to stop feeling sick for just ten mins or so, this last 48 hours is a killer, its constant. i was diagnosed with hyperemesis last pregnancy, at around this time, ive now been told to wait a further 48 hours and if its not eased im in for my drip. which insures i and baby stay healthy but by god it doesn't make me feel ne better. xx


----------



## Wiggler

aww hun, sorry your feeling ill :(

I had my egg and bacon sarnie, it wasnt as nice as i thought it would be. I'm actually really dissapointed. Aah well, at least tuesday i'm getting cheesecake and a big tube of twiglets :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya I'm having issues taking my prenatal vitamins, they are the noly thing that make me very sick, especially with I take the omega 3 fish oil, the bottle says they are odorless i beg to differ. 

Wiggler, I have a major addiction to Dr Pepper, not even funny... I allow myself 2 a week.... i'd drink it all the time if I could.


----------



## hopefulmama

good lord, I just saw some pics with cheryl tweedy.cole whatever w/out makeup.. I think she is so beautiful... Like it's nauseating to me.. I was in london last month having dinenr with some gay friends of mine and it was like this divided table of nadine fans and cheryl fans.. I personally think nadine looks like she has a huge head and an eating disorder, doesn't have anything on cheryl..it's funny how riled up the gay boys get about it though..

that was my random thought of the day for the opinion of you ladies across the pond


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya ladies :)

Hopeful I think you're right that the European stance on pregnancy is far more relaxed. Dont eat runny eggs, pate, shell fish etc but wine and stuff they say its all about moderation.

I feel a little bit ok today, bit icky, but ok :) My mum is coming over to see me for a few days (and dad lol) which will be lovely :) They take a bit of the pressure off with Joshua and its great to have some adult company about :) Infact I think I just heard them pull up lol Only taken them most of the day to get here bless lol

24/7 your MW sounds appalling and I would definitely ask for another. I had a problem with Joshua that the MW didnt undertsnad, but fair play she just did some research and educated both me and her :) You dont have to put up with that verbal crap from anyone, certainly not someone in a position of power like that!

Hope everyone is ok :) mummy enjoy your date night! Whats the gender thingy you got??


----------



## hopefulmama

New- Ya, there dr's here r major over prescribers and worry warts. Also funny you said pate, that's how i first suspected I was pregnant, because all i wanted was foie gras, any chance I got to pick where I was going out for dinner I made it french so I could get a charcuterie plate that had foie gras. I don't really like runny eggs and i'm allergic to shell fish so i am good but i love me some pate or foie. 

Wiggler- I have to avoid food channels, because anything i see that looks amazing I need that moment, and jamie oliver always is cooking something I want. I don't think you guys get barefoot contessa there, but it's this amazing older woman who is a bit of a snob from the Hamptons but makes the best food on almost every episode... I became so obsessed with it a couple years ago that i printed out all her recipes I fancied and made a cook book with different labeled areas for different meals.


----------



## wild2011

its fairly quiet in here today, gish i still havn't managed to eat or drink feeling drained at the mo andc day time tv is pants! x


----------



## hopefulmama

Wild-I love your daughters names, they're beautiful!


----------



## wild2011

thanks :) xx


----------



## twinmummy06

arghhhh, first night in a long time im asleep by 9pm :wohoo:
then other half has to cook apple pie doesnt he. the smell woke me up :nope: so now i feel sick from the pie haha AND im wide awake! :dohh:
on another note my first doctors appt in on tuesday. apparently as the MW was telling me, the doctor is a downright activist of "once a c-section always a c-section" so i basically have to convince him.... :growlmad: he better let me or i'll give him a piece of my mind and then consider moving towns :haha: i mean, im sure 4 years is more than enough time to at least get the chance to try a natural labour :thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

twinmummy- go for it, put your points across, it's your body. x

i've tried all day to upload of all my girls, but i think file size too big so can only get the baby on her own tut. its stressing me out now lol x


----------



## mummy3

twinmummy, you tell em!! I told my ob in no uncertain terms Im having a vbac:haha: my last was a c section for placenta previa, shes 14m now.

new, the gender thing is called intelligender, you basically pee in a tub lol and if it changes to green its a boy and if its orange means a girl. Mine went GREEN:happydance: Its $40 in the states, not sure about in the UK but maybe ebay?!

Yeah daytime tv is rubbish, the kids are watching the same episode of curious george thats been on at least 3 times this week:wacko:

BTW theres new flavours of pop tarts out for those that like them, vanilla and strawberry milkshake:cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

ive seen those intelligender and other similar here in uk for around £20-£30, im tempted but dubious, i could buy a steriliser for that much, if they worked doctors would use them to determine gender , will see how long i manage to go wiv out being tempted to buy one again lol x

yay mummy3, wonder if u have a blue bump then?


x


----------



## lovepink

Hello Ladies!

Please can i join? Im due 20.05.11. Currently feeling very sick and tired :-( xxx


----------



## lisaf

How do the gender tests work? If it looks for testosterone then it may not work for me? My testosterone was on the high side... it was within normal for a woman (mine was around 60.. my doc said he didn't like to see it above 40)... so I'm afraid it would say boy just because of that, lol!

hopeful - maybe try a different omega-3? Mine has no fishy smell or taste at all.. its kind of pricey because its super high grade (good quality, safe fish etc).
prenatals can also make you sick with the iron in them... some women don't need the iron and it can make you feel bad... I know I felt sick after taking my prenatals (I wasn't pregnant)... I had to switch to regular multivitamins with extra folic acid.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hello :) Parents are here and made me a lovely dinner yum!!! Proper food mmmmm hehe Although dad is on my sofa and Im ready to curl up for my nap in front of the tv lol

Mummy that test kit sounds very tempting lolol Be a wonder to see if its very accurate hehe Cant wait for your gender scan now lol


----------



## luckyme225

OMG mummy3, you made me want a poptart. I literally want to run to the store and pick up a s'mores one.

Two of my friends got an accurate result on the intellagender, so kinda makes me curious to try. Then again there is a 50/50 chance of being right lol.

What is everyone doing for Halloween? I don't know what I'm going to do because I can't tell if my stomach is going to grow more or what. We are probably going to look at some costumes today.


----------



## mummy3

I think it works via ph levels but could be wrong, I have thought bump is blue for a while tho, soooo similar to my sons pregnancy! Similar cravings, I knew my last was a girl!

Halloween is going to be awesome, costume wise, walmart has seseme street t shirts, we got a cookie monster one, so either me or dh is going to wear that with blue face paint:haha:


----------



## luckyme225

That sounds cute! I'm so confused, I looked at some but I decided to wait until next week to see what my stomach would be up to. Hoping I can find something really cute but covers my stomach in case I have some preggo bloat going on.


----------



## mummy3

You'll be gone 10 weeks by then right? So prob will have a bump by then:thumbup: If its still a secret I'd say go for a baggy type costume, with a lot going on like face paint etc to draw eyes up, if you want to show it off, maybe a tight fun t shirt?:flower:


----------



## Jadzia

Due May 27th here :D Very excited. And congrats to everyone!


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - I totally agree that Cheryl looks amazing without makup on, when she is all made up i think she looks like she must need a chisel to remove it all and also totally agree with what you said about Nadine, she looks like she should eat a few pies, the lolypop look isnt a good one. We are hoping to buy one of the Jamie Oliver recipe books in the january sales, i want good recipes so i can bulk cook stuff to freeze for after bubs is born

Luckyme - My Halloween is going to be very busy, its Dylans second bithday. he's getting all grown up! Only 2 weeks to go! 

Got some more twiglets yesterday to make up for my dissapointment about the Bacon and egg sarnie. Also got some Tuc biscuits. yum yum.

I watched the Xfactor last night and there are some truly terrible acts on there this year, I'll probably stop watching in a few weeks.

No plans for today apart from rest, i'm so tired!

xxxx


----------



## wild2011

morning all.

oh wiggler tuc biscuits yum, i love twiglets, but dont think i could stomach the flavour at the mo, maybe crimbo time wen things settle down. so many things id love to eat and cant :( trying to rest today, the school runs really take it out of me, and dh working away so cant share them. i usually loook like walking dead by 3pm lol


----------



## Asmahan

I just learned about this group. May i join you?? :blush:

I'm due on May 1st :kiss:


----------



## wild2011

congratulations, and welcome to may blossoms :) x


----------



## Asmahan

wild2011 said:


> congratulations, and welcome to may blossoms :) x

Thank you wild2011

It's my first pregnancy and still can't believe it, although i wasn't TTC but everytime someone mentions my baby i can't stop laughing,, Crazy ha?:haha:


----------



## wild2011

aww hun how cute :) ..

i'm on my 4th and final, how have you been feeling? x


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- I would say save yourself the money and just print it out online.. here are some links.. Then you won't get pissed if you spill on the book... i put all my recipes I print offline in those plastic notebook slits that you can fit 2 pages in back to back w/ the 3 hole punch(also you can remove them from the notebook vs keeping it out when cooking which take sup much less space), then if it gets wet, gooey or whatever else you can just wipe it off.

https://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes

https://www.foodnetwork.com/jamie-oliver/recipes/index.html


----------



## meow951

All new ladies added, congratulations! x

I've added a late april part to the due dates as i know a lot of us are having scans starting from tomorrow so a few of us due early may might get moved forward to april. I know if i am i don't want to move out of this group.

I really want some Tuc biscuits now! Yum yum.........


----------



## hopefulmama

I am so jealous of all you ladies living in London right now, I am craving this place called Yauatcha, it's this amazing chinese place in Soho; yet in the front they sell great tea's and macaroons french patisserie style. :(


----------



## luckyme225

mummy3- think I'm gonna spill the beans that week, so I guess I might wear something tight.

wiggler- How exciting, your LO second birthday. My son's 2 1/2 and I'm loving this age.


OMG when am I going to get over my food problems. We had papa murphys pizza last night but when I woke up this morning I got sick at the smell of pizza still lingering from being baked. Let's just say I will NOT be eating the left overs today. Seems like I can never like food for more then 5 minutes.


----------



## lisaf

The cat food got me again this morning... I ate 3 ginger cookies first, drank some water and waited 20 minutes but the cat food still got to me :(
Shouldn't it be starting to get better now!?


----------



## luckyme225

Oh Lisa, I'm the same. I can go no where near the cat food/litter or else I feel super sick. Good thing my cat doesn't leave hairballs or that would probably get me too!!! My husband is still trained to take care of anything cat related from my last pregnancy haha.


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, there was a big nasty cat puke on the floor the other day and I made DH take care of it, lol...
Problem with the cat food is that we have a super shy cat who disappears once my husband gets up... so if I don't feed them, then he doesn't really get any of the wet food (we have dry food for him though so he should be ok... I just feel guilty).
Not all the cat food gets to me... so far its just the senior care pate (our cats aren't senior.. DH did the shopping :haha:) so hopefully we can buy better stuff soon.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks for that, Meow. April 27 for me. May I suggest perhaps an early June too, in case we get members due in the first few dates of June who may end up with May babies?


----------



## mummy3

Lisa you have full respact for going anywhere near cat food/sick!! 

Left over food stinks so bad the next day, pizza or anything with onion is nasty:nope:

Last night was pretty interesting, the hubby took me to a function thrown by his old private French school, he was really excited to take me and kept it a surprise, but it was a massive tease:dohh: All pate and fancy cheeses with champagne:haha: So had a subway on the way home :rofl:

Also had some spotting this morning, is red but I can still feel baby moving so in 2 minds as to whether to ring the ob or wait? This I had last time with the previa, but really hoping dont have that again!


----------



## cheree89

Hello everyone -

Reading this thread makes me feel guilty! I have had maybe a couple of hints of nausea - nothing even close to being sick. In addition, I used to get headaches at least 3 days a week and now, nothing! It is crazy. I have some pretty serious fatigue, but other than that I feel good. I am sorry - hugs to all of you who are sick! :hugs: It is probably a good thing, though, because my OH would NOT feed my cat - he is grossed out by her tins of wet food. I also still do the litter box - my cat is older and never goes outside (she hasn't gone outside in years), so risk of toxoplasmosis is pretty much zero.

Mummy3 - I hope all is ok. It is cool that you are able to feel the baby move already.


----------



## luckyme225

mummy3- I would call your doctor just so you can find out where the bleeding is coming from, in case it's something where you need to take it easy for a few days. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Haha, I feel guilty when I hear about the girls who can't keep food down... I just have to keep eating and I'm fine (except for the whole cat food thing)

DH has proposed that I prepare the dog's food every night in exchange for him feeding the cats in the morning... Not sure what to think about that :| I'm not as sensitive in the evenings as the morning... but I don't want to deal with the dog food either :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya ladies!!

Mummy you sound quite relaxed hun, keep taking it easy, maybe rng your ob just for a check uo! Im sure its all ok xxx

I been poorly today, had to get my dad to pull the car over for me to be sick :( not nice!!!! Today is definitely the worst day in a few weeks I thought things were supposed to improve at 12 weeks lol It was slightly my mistake, I had to take my tablet, I had forgot and we were going out the door so I just took it with a small mouthful of milk... and I havent been able to have milk since I conceived!! Stupid stupid mistake and boy I paid for it Ive been sick all day :(

Well I got my 12 week scan tomorrow, so excited and so scared. I cant begin to explain whats going on in my head. 12noon tomorrow and I hope all my dreams come true. My mum is coming with me so I'll now not be alone so I feel a little bit better. Joshua is coming in WHEN I get the thumbs up, so he will find out tomorrow he is going to be a big brother. SO all in all tomorrow is pretty a big day for us :) 

Bought some maternity clothes today lol.. my mum was amazed how hard and round my bump is lolol I have a few floaty tops that are fitting over the top but not many and no trousers hehe so now I got a couple of things I can wear hehe 

Had a long day shopping so need some sleep now. Huge welcomes and congratulations to the new May blossom mummies :) Lisa glad you and hubby have found a compromise lol Hope you're all well xxxxxxx


----------



## hjh_1987

Hiya, could I be added to the 1st may please :)
12weeks today and scan tomorrow! Can't wait! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck to all those with scans tomorrow, I haven't even had a midwife appointment yet! 

With james my sickness didn't wear off until about 20 weeks, just about in time for a month of okness until the heartburn kicked in!

My hubby has a habit of talking about food first thing Whig makes me feel nauseaus but other than that I've been ok this time touchwood!


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy I hope everything is ok, I'd say this is a nice excuse to lay on couch or in bed put your feet up and watch tv without feeling guilty. Whenevr I spot at all i just take it easy and lay around and become a lazy bear that doesnt get out of bed but to pee and within a day or so its better.

My nausea only comes when I take my pre-natals, also the less bad sugars I take in it helps and drinking mint tea. 

lisa- i actually have low iron so i eat a lot of meats and greens, things with a lot of iron. 

I just have always been sensitive to vitamins etc.


----------



## meow951

I'll put an early June dates too, good idea! Glad someone's got a brain lol

I've bought a new car because my other one is knackered and now i'm just waiting for it to be mot'd. Should get it at the end of week at the lastest! Can't wait to be able to go out when i want to!

So excited as it's getting closer to my scan :) I swear i'm getting a belly. I can really feel my uterus now and my belly seems different. I know it can't be a proper bump this early but i swear it looks different to normal.

Maybe it's just me getting excited.


----------



## luckyme225

Good luck with the scan tomorrows ladies!!

Newtottc- I'm sure joshua is going to be super excited!!


----------



## lisaf

my sickness is getting worse too :( 
Plus, me and DH went Costco today to buy me snacks and pushing the heavy cart around was causing some cramping. We didn't find much in the way of snacks though either :( Nothing ever sounds good :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

I know how that is Lisa. Everything sounds horrible. Normally around 5pm I come around though. Ohh I love jellybeans and chocolate covered raisins from costco.

I am soooooooooooooo tired!! It's only 7pm and I've already fallen asleep on the couch.


----------



## twinmummy06

good luck to those with scans tomorrow! im off making dinner because the other half has invited his mother around for dinner :nope: and i dont think he even has a clue its our six year anniversary :devil:


----------



## stardust22

Hello Ladies!

Good luck to all of you having scans. Look forward to photos and updates!

I wish I could fast forward it to my next scan at 10 weeks. I am still feeling really anxious about it all and my scan phobia is well and truly here for a while yet. I hope when and if I make the 12 week scan I will start to relax.

My boobies are getting bigger YAY!! just very firm and full. I have gained a few pounds already but I know that this was going to happen. I usually do tons of exercise and havent done anything so I will no doubt gain more than average. I have to work really hard to maintain my weight and now I cant :cry: 

Just have very mild nausea and only when I am hungry. it is also much worse at night. morning I am fine. 

Found a few snacks I enjoy from Tesco yesterday. chicken pieces and crackers with dip. Very nice and both total only 250 calories and low fat. The way I am eating I need to watch the intake hehe. I am not moaning though. I am grateful for not being really ill. My mum was so sick with all her pregnancies and she said it was just awful.

I have a feeling I will jump to June at my scan as I am end of May but my early scan showed I would be June. I am staying here though and it might all change at the 12 week one anyway.


----------



## wild2011

ive bene told 24 may, but cos of cycle length im sure should be 31st may, and if previous scans with my girls ne thing to go by theyll move me yet another week, so wont be suprised if i end up due in june, not going ne where tho im happy here lol x


----------



## loz27

hi, i would like to join may blossoms. my due date going off my lmp is 24.05.11

i have my booking in app with midwife on 29th oct and will get my dating scan app then. feels like it is going so slow, maybe it hasnt helped getting my bfp at 3weeks3 days :haha:


----------



## stardust22

Welcome Loz27. We are very close together!!!

It really is going slow and I didnt get my BFP until I was 18DPO!!!


----------



## loz27

thanks stardust22, im counting the days hehe. 

i cant wait till i am 12 weeks. hopefull then things will start speeding up.


----------



## stardust22

loz27 said:


> thanks stardust22, im counting the days hehe.
> 
> i cant wait till i am 12 weeks. hopefull then things will start speeding up.

I have been told the first 12 weeks are the slowest. I want to get further along so I can try and enjoy my pregnancy. right now I am petrified!!!


----------



## loz27

stardust22 said:


> loz27 said:
> 
> 
> thanks stardust22, im counting the days hehe.
> 
> i cant wait till i am 12 weeks. hopefull then things will start speeding up.
> 
> I have been told the first 12 weeks are the slowest. I want to get further along so I can try and enjoy my pregnancy. right now I am petrified!!!Click to expand...


i hope you start to feel more relaxed soon and enjoy your pregnancy, i too am nervous at every twinge and can imagine how it is even more difficult if you have already experienced loss. try stay positive, 12 weeks will soon be here x


----------



## stardust22

Thanks hun, its a really worrying time. I am just praying all is ok this time!

Roll on 12 weeks. I am just trying to keep busy and think of something else (exactly, like that is possible haha)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'll be 13 weeks in a few days and the first 12 have gone by so fast. It could be because I have a toddler and a preschooler though. This entire pregnancy is just flying by. It still seems like just yesterday I got my BFP and this thread was created, but my BFP came 2 months and one day ago already! WOW!!

First midwife appointment is 2 days away!


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - thanks for the links, you are a star! 

I had a Tuc biscuit and didnt really enjoy it, they taste so different now, my hormones are ruining my favourite foods! 

I'm also hating cat food (apart from his chicken one, that smells yum! lol) and litter at the moment, and my cat also poops on the kitchen floor so i avoid the kitchen like the plague now. at least he doesnt do it on the lounge carpet now.

Last time i was pregnant leftover food smelled sooo good to me, it doesnt this time, which i am very happy about.

It would appear my son has superhuman stregnth, he ripped one of the slats off his cotbed, so we are moving him to a bigboy bed now. I'm starting to get all teary when i think he is 2 soon! Such a big boy! 

One week left until my scan!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopefulmama

You're welcome! I actually ended up cooking something from him last night, after looking at the recipes I just found something ran to the store and made it for dinner. I find that when I do cook, by the time I'm done I am not hungry anymore and I am so tired and over it. 

On my way to pilates to get my a** my kicked again, :(


----------



## Wiggler

ooh pilates, you're brave! i get tired out just bending over to pick something up! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hello :)

Baby is progressing perfectly :) Joshua found out he is going to be a big brother and he is super excited. It was all good news, baby is 56mm and my date is 1 day ahead, 12 weeks and 2 days (which gives me an EDD of 30th April 2011... BUT I am a May Blossom mummy!! lol) I have an appointment with consultant in 2 weeks and then another MW appointment at 16 weeks. My 20 week scan is booked for 14th December, that feels really early I cant believe it. 

Im on :cloud9: right about now, I didnt sleep a wink last night and have been so sick last 2 days which I think was all nerves. Hopefully the sickness will calm down now I know all is ok :) 

Scan picture is a little blurry, quite blurry lol, as baby was being a little wriggle bum! Only time s/he sat still was when the sonographer was trying to get a through image of the ovaries lol.. but when she was getting a photo for me baby just danced and waved around lol So here is a photo of baby waving to mummy and big brother hehe
 



Attached Files:







ScannedImage.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cheree89

new_to_ttc said:


> Hello :)
> 
> Baby is progressing perfectly :) Joshua found out he is going to be a big brother and he is super excited. It was all good news, baby is 56mm and my date is 1 day ahead, 12 weeks and 2 days (which gives me an EDD of 30th April 2011... BUT I am a May Blossom mummy!! lol) I have an appointment with consultant in 2 weeks and then another MW appointment at 16 weeks. My 20 week scan is booked for 14th December, that feels really early I cant believe it.
> 
> Im on :cloud9: right about now, I didnt sleep a wink last night and have been so sick last 2 days which I think was all nerves. Hopefully the sickness will calm down now I know all is ok :)
> 
> Scan picture is a little blurry, quite blurry lol, as baby was being a little wriggle bum! Only time s/he sat still was when the sonographer was trying to get a through image of the ovaries lol.. but when she was getting a photo for me baby just danced and waved around lol So here is a photo of baby waving to mummy and big brother hehe

Congrats New! I am glad everything went well for you and that Joshua is excited to be a big brother!


----------



## hopefulmama

wiggler- ha not so brave but I have to so i keep healthy during pregnancy and makes it a lot easier for after birth. Pilates really helps with birthing due to the breathing techniques and how strong your core gets. 

new- congrats on the scan, you must be sooo excited!!


----------



## Wiggler

New - Congrats on the scan! so glad everything went well and your lil bubs was shoing off his/her moves for mummy!

Just weighed myself, i am currently 16 1/2 lbs lighter than my pre-preg weight! I cant believe it. It must be the implanon weight coming off me. I'm glad that i'm going to avoid seeing a weight specialist though (MW was concerned as i was a looot bigger than i was after i had Dylan) 

Has anyone thought of what contaception they will be using after bubs arrives? I will be using condoms as i am NEVER putting them horrible hormones into my body again

xxxx


----------



## wild2011

i will be asking dh to get the snip, unless of course i end up with a section and ill get tied at same time, :) 

new, coongrats on scan glad bubs wiggling away for u, i get all excited everytime the post man comes, but still no bloody scan grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on the ultrasound, new! So happy that your little guy is excited about being a big brother!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Wild, i hope your scan date comes soon x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thank you all... Im just floating around in happy land lol

Wild I hope you get your date through soon hun, Im sure it will xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xshell79

Hi ladies I keep getting cm but today I noticed it has a light brown/ light peachy colour in it do u think I should be worried?


----------



## luckyme225

new- so happy for you!!

Shell- I wouldn't worry unless you are seeing red and can fill a mini pad. Though I would talk to your doctor just for reassurance. I had spotting and everything is OK with baby.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Shell I would keep an eye on it hun and mention it to the doctor if it gets heavy or darker in colour.


----------



## 24/7

Does anyone else have very bad stmoach aches? It could be related to my coeliac, but they are higher up, if I put my hand above my belly button, thats where it is. :( xx


----------



## xshell79

Thanks ladies. I check everytime I wipe my cms clear now when I went toilet . Be glad when I've had my early scan on 28th!!! These last few wks have gne soo slow!!


----------



## Tonnilou

new_to_ttc said:


> Hello :)
> 
> Baby is progressing perfectly :) Joshua found out he is going to be a big brother and he is super excited. It was all good news, baby is 56mm and my date is 1 day ahead, 12 weeks and 2 days (which gives me an EDD of 30th April 2011... BUT I am a May Blossom mummy!! lol) I have an appointment with consultant in 2 weeks and then another MW appointment at 16 weeks. My 20 week scan is booked for 14th December, that feels really early I cant believe it.
> 
> Im on :cloud9: right about now, I didnt sleep a wink last night and have been so sick last 2 days which I think was all nerves. Hopefully the sickness will calm down now I know all is ok :)
> 
> Scan picture is a little blurry, quite blurry lol, as baby was being a little wriggle bum! Only time s/he sat still was when the sonographer was trying to get a through image of the ovaries lol.. but when she was getting a photo for me baby just danced and waved around lol So here is a photo of baby waving to mummy and big brother hehe

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY I am so happy for you darlin. What lovely news and a lovely blurry pic ;) :hugs: Joshua is so cute that he is all excited that really is lovely.

The nerves are horrible. Am with you on that as my scans tomorrow ARGH so nervous but I want to be excited. I know I have had 3 already but its the big one isnt it. 

Big love to you all and hopefully I'll be back tomorrow with great news and then will feel relaxed enough to be around more.

XXXX


----------



## wild2011

thanks new & wiggler, i'll have to keep myself pre-occupied. i dont want to feel sick ne moreee lol. driven myself bonkers in town today, heaving at every wiff of ciggy's i got, pasty shops, chip shops, greasy cafes. arghhhhh have prepped a pasta bake for dh to shove in the oven for him and kids, me and food dont go in evening,


----------



## lisaf

Yay new!!! I know you were so worried so I'm very very glad you had a wonderful scan.

Now who is next for their scan? My next one is Thursday (and I'm very sad that we never got the nursery cleaned out of all the junk because I won't be able to start buying stuff :rofl: Hoping the energy to tackle it comes back soon!! I hate not having things ready!) 

Ants attacked my desk again this morning! Much worse than last time! :( I'm going to have a nervous breakdown by the end of the day if they don't stop coming up here :(


----------



## ticktock

I've got weird tummy ache 24/7 too, kinda above my belly button, feels abit like a pulled muscle? Could be my ibs playing up too, its not v painful, just a bit uncomfortable sometimes.


----------



## 24/7

ticktock said:


> I've got weird tummy ache 24/7 too, kinda above my belly button, feels abit like a pulled muscle? Could be my ibs playing up too, its not v painful, just a bit uncomfortable sometimes.

Same placem just in alot of pain, atleast its not just me. xx


----------



## lisaf

if you guys are getting that pulled muscle feeling, it might be related to the stretching of the abdominal muscles... I've started getting the lecture about the correct way to get up from lying down while pregnant and we're supposed to start doing that (roll to the side, don't sit straight up).

Apparently with the muscles being pushed forward, you can do some serious damage if you sit up from a lying position.
I think we're still supposed to be technically ok now, but it gets much more fragile later on and if you're getting those pulled muscle feelings, it might be your body telling you those muscles are fragile and to slow it down/do the roll thing?


----------



## 24/7

Hmm.... Maybe it could be that then, although I have absolutely no bump, or even any hardness in my stomach yet?! xx


----------



## lisaf

if your clothes are tighter at all then there is some stretching/growth going on.. right?
You don't have to have a nice popped out bump to have your body stretching and growing.


----------



## 24/7

Nothing had changed at all, all my clothes, even jeans are exatly the same, very odd, the beanie must be very well hidden, somewhere!! :D xx


----------



## lisaf

lol lucky!!! My pants will still button but the pressure actually hurts and causees gas cramping if I do that!


----------



## 24/7

I'll catch up soon, and probably be the size of a house!! :p My Mum said she didn't really ever look pregnant with me, her first, so maybe I'll be like that too!! :D xxx


----------



## stardust22

New I am so so so happy for you!

The scan picture is lovely and such a cutie.

now its time to try and relax a bit


----------



## luckyme225

I've already put on 3lbs!! Wondering how much I'll put on by week 20. I think last time I didn't even put on any weight until around 20 weeks. I can still slide my jeans on with them being already zipped and buttoned but I'm wondering how much longer that will last. Some days my stomach seems to bloat out like I've eaten a whole box of pizza.


----------



## Soph22

I think I'm off to buy some new pants and/or one of those belly band things today. My pants that can comfortably fit have shrunk to about 2 pair! I think it's time to replenish! 

Congrats on the scans ladies! I can't wait for mine- one week from today


----------



## mummy3

new:happydance: Im so so so happy for you!!

24/7 I am not much bigger bump wise, although its getting hard, and I get the pulled muscle feeling every few days. Its all over my torso and chest as well, had it each pregnancy:flower:

I had a bit more spotting this morning so rang the doc, just waiting for her to get back to me now:dohh:

I get my huchal scan next monday and of to see the perinatologist at the same time to get a preterm labour plan:thumbup:

My little son (2 1/2 ) is going to his urology appointment on friday, he needs to be catheterised while there and have x rays, he has problems with his growth, and he occasionally pees blood:cry:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Glad your scan went well new :)
I finally got my scan date through it's next Tuesday can't wait, but it's at 4.25 so gotta wait alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll day x


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- ya I have gained 3 lbs, but I feel like its been more water/bloating. I weighed myself today and i was .5 lb less and i am less bloated today and pants are fitting sorta snug but they are doable unless I go to dinner in them and eat a bunch. I wear really skinny jeans so feeling the tight jeans all the way down my leg is annoying to me right now, I bought some Jbrand jeggings(they also make maternity jeans, which are the only cool ones i've seen i'd actually wear when needed) that have a button closure & back pockets so they look like normal not like leggings, so these should last a bit, since they have a bit more stretch to them. If I want to wear slimmer jeans to dinner I have to wear a belt so I can unbutton the top and hide it w/belt. I am still wearing 5 inch heels which also helps hide things by looking taller. I don't think i can go without wearing my shoes, I am a shoe junky.

So this past week I feel SO much better than i did week 6/7, that was the worst ever, dreadful. I've changed my diet a lot compared to the first couple weeks i ate all junk and bad sugars... since I have been eating healthier its helping a lot plus i am drinking a lot of juices, though right now I am craving a frost from Wendys :(


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping in to say hi! I can't keep up with you girls. 
I am anxiously awaiting my 12 week scan next Tuesday. Can't wait to tell our families.


----------



## luckyme225

mummy3- hope everything is OK with your son.:hugs:

hopeful- now I want a frosty, yyyuuummmmyy!! Uh I miss milkshakes/ soft serve ice cream.


----------



## lisaf

omg I want a fast food burger so bad right now! Lol


----------



## luckyme225

I could go for a bigmac or a jumbo jack... mmmm. Or better yet a Red Robin burger with fries,ranch and lots of Red Robin seasoning.


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky, why cant you drink milkshakes or soft serve?

i don't know what red robin is, i'm assuming a fast food.


----------



## lisaf

ack, red robin would be too big.. I can't eat that much at one sitting.
A nice tiny McD's cheeseburger sounds perfect!


----------



## luckyme225

Because risk of listeria I guess. Total summer, I love milkshakes. I'm sure people will have soft serve while pregnant and their baby will be fine but the chances are still there unfortunately.

Red Robin is a restaurant that specializes in burgers but serves all kinds of food. It's delicious!


----------



## hopefulmama

i thought that was only with soft cheeses and lunch meats, how can listeria associate with milkshakes, especially if you make that home? Its just milk and ice cream. So I am lost. I never knew of any pregnant woman not eating ice cream or drinking milk... dunno.


----------



## luckyme225

I was told regular ice cream is fine, so making a milk shake at home shouldn't pose any risk. I was just told soft serve because it's hard for the machines to be thoroughly cleaned I guess. Like i said though, I'm sure many people drink them and everything is fine but since my doctors hand out from my last pregnancy had soft serve under risk of listeria I choose to stay away from it.


----------



## lisaf

When I was a teen, I worked at Baskin Robbins... yeah... those machines don't get cleaned out that well... sorry to say.
Oh... and I'd stay far far away from hot dogs at the movie theater, lol!


----------



## luckyme225

Can't we have hot dogs if they are heated up really well (steaming)? I sure hope so, my friend is bring some pigs in a blanket made with the little wienies and they are amazing!!!


----------



## lisaf

lol I've eaten a few hot dogs since they were heated.. I am pretty sure that takes care of the listeria concern but I think there are still some nitrates in it?


----------



## meow951

Congratulations new_to_ttc! Glad that everything is ok!

I had to come home from work early yesterday and called in sick today as i've got a terrible migraine. Not what i need right now seen as we're trying to pay for a wedding and i've just bought a new car!

Can't wait for my scan! Getting so close now! Next monday at 9:30am so i don't have to wait all day for it.


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya ladies!!! 

I'm feeling really mean at the moment because OH once again slept on the sofa last night. I dont know what it is, but when i'm pregnant i HATE sharing the bed. My poor man, but at least the sofa is comfy :)

I'm not in the mood for cooking today so looks like we are all having beans on toast for lunch, although i might have some chicken, mixed veg and gravy. 

We had the BEST roast dinner last night, the roast potatoes were gorgeous!!! I might get OH to make some more tonight, they were amazing!

Still got no bump :( not even a hint of one, I've already picked out some gorgeous maternity jeans and tops, now i just need a bump so i can go shopping!!! 

Meow, i hope you feel better soon, Your scan appointment is 50 mins before mine, i love morning appointments, never have to wait for ages :)
xxxxxxxx


----------



## stardust22

Morning ladies, wow so many scans are coming up in the next week! all very exciting. as if I dont have enough trouble keeping up with this thread already, next week will be adding about 50 pages a day lol!
 
Loving the talk of food on here....it seems to be the main focus of any day for a pregnant lady, right? I am trying to eat a bit more healthy as the first few weeks I needed cheeseburgers from mcdonalds and I cant keep doing that. Trying with more fruit and veg now. Luckily I am not a sicky person so nothing is making me ill. I have also gained 3 pound already eek. Lack of exercise mainly but when I feel less anxious I will get back to my gym, I miss is SO much.

What a lovely sunny day today!


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, yea, next week this thread is going to go into overload! I cant wait to see everyones scan pics and to show mine off :)

Its sunny here too today, and the air is really cold and crisp :) I love it. Although i'm looking forward to when it gets all rainy next so i can take Dylan out to splash in the puddles!

Stardust, you have me wanting Mcdonalds now! I think i will see if we can budget in a sneaky Mcdonalds dinner tonight :) Yum Yum!! Its a shame they dont do deliveries though, they would make a fortune! 

xxxxxx


----------



## stardust22

OMG imagine if they did deliver! that would be big trouble for me LOL!!

I love winter ( not too bitter cold) but the winter clothes are better and what with hiding any bumps, best time of year!!! I dont have any bump yet. I cant wait to have a proper bump tho. The 5-6 month one. Not the 9 month one when you must feel huge lol. That is when it gets hot and we will all be fed up and cant hide behind the winter clothes.
xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I am so disgusting, i just sat here watching a TV show on the PC and ate half a jar of nutella on its own!! hahahaha! was so worth it though. I wish we had marmite, going to get OH to buy me some when he goes shopping tonight. 

OH is home for lunch in 10 mins so i'm going to try and persuade him that the baby wants a big mac meal for dinner tonight. :rofl:

I just realised its less than 200 days now til baby comes!!! YAY!


----------



## wild2011

aww wiggler, ive wanted chicken ledgend from mcd's for ages, went in their other day, bit into a chip and couldnt eat ne of it, talk about gutted lol. 

been to doctors today, had bloods done for hyperemesis, long long story but boils down to having it with my last, got some meds for now, i cant wait till beg of third tri wen i likely be able to eat , then i will seriously make up for lost time lol 

how on earht u eat nutella straight, urghhhh i couldnt lol

xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I cant stop crying!!!!!! :cry: I should be so happy and relaxed today and Ive had to come home from work because all I could do was cry! I actually feel sad, but I dont know what about, just feel it. Even you ladies talking about fast food didnt grow me a smile as it usually does :( I think I need a hug, Ive called in my friend who I hope will be here soon!

As for bumps though, Im amazed at mine! Its quite high, but very hard and smooth round. I was going to take a photo but Im too conscious and I dont have a before picture to show. As Im not skinny I could still pass it off as fat, although anyone who knows me is comenting as they all saw me when I had lost my weight and my tummy had gone almost flat again. None of my trousers fit, but I didnt like any of the maternity jeans I saw over the weekend, so living in leggings right now, got some lovely maternity tops though which are nice and comfy, fitting nice at the top where I lost my weight and not tight around my bump. My old tops were way too big on the top and the new ones I bought after weightloss were pulling on my tummy ... sods law!

Good luck for all those having their scans today :) and those in the coming days. Next week seems to be a busy scan week for May Blossoms :) 

Mummy let us know what the doctor says, I hope you're ok! And lots of love to your little boy hope everything is ok there too xxxx

Meow I hope you are feeling better soon hunni. You know you should get paid for this time off?? Im not entirely sure, but you are allowed as many sick absences as required during pregnancy, and I believe so much of that has to be fully paid (but you'd have to check your contract and stuff). Hope you on the mend quickly xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

aww hun i hope your meds help.

I'm regretting my nutella feast now, i'm starting to feel really sick! lol.


----------



## Wiggler

new - :hugs::hugs::hugs: :kiss:


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa & lucky- Ya I am not a fanatic for soft serve ice cream, only frosty's haha. And I love pigs in the blanket, sooo good, now i want to make some. 

new- I was like that yesterday I couldn't stop crying i had to watch movies that I know would make me cry so i could get it all out, vs just randomly crying because they didn't have something @ the store I needed and looked like a crazy person. I am very stressed and it's hard when my husband isn't here to comfort me, I hate that he travels and is all the way in Buenos Aires which is i don't even know how many miles from NY, but i know it's too far. He's also very busy while there, so I maybe talk to him twice a day for about 15/20 min each time, it's really hard on me right now.

also wild & wiggler- you don't want mcdeath to deliver, I have one a block away and most of them in nyc do deliver 24/7... thats a bad bad bad thing to have or know. Luckily, I prefer Burger King.


----------



## Wiggler

I used to adore burger king, but then they made the burgers smaller and not as nice so i dont eat there anymore. I was also put off my local KFC as they allow wasps to nest in the bin out the front and i have a terrible phobia of wasps. I went there with afriend in the summer and was running around like a crazy person because the wasps kept coming near me, in the end we took shelter in his car and i made him check to make sure my straw was wasp free before i would touch my drink!

I havent been too emotional, but some silly things have made me tear up, like a friends episode and a few TV adverts. And as silly as it sounds i am starting to get a bit teary at the thought of my little man turning 2! 

I'm feeling a lot less pregnant today :( its probably just my hormones calming down though.


----------



## luckyme225

EWW! Food in the morning sounds horrible. Maybe I'll check back after 3pm when my morning sickness is almost gone :rofl:

hope you feel better new :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lisaf

oh my god, I'm jealous that there is a McDonalds that delivers in NY... though I imagine they have trouble keeping the food warm on multiple deliveries... its hard enough to get my food home and still have it warm enough to enjoy.
We're actually quite deprived here as we barely have any drive-thrus :rofl: they won't let them build them in most areas here :dohh:

I knew I should think twice before watching that episode of House last night.. but I thought I'd be strong enough but I bawled anyway.. dealing with a sick baby etc... 

Threw up again this morning.. .dang cat food ... I haven't agreed to DH's proposal of him feeding the cats and me feeding the dog. I don't like dealing with the wet dog food we have and not all the cat foods seem to get to me... so I plan on going shopping for the ones I know don't make me puke and giving it one more shot before doing the dog food instead.


----------



## KimE

Hi ladies :hi: hope everyone is doing fine :thumbup: not been on this thread in a while and have no chance of catching up!! You girls can talk!! :coffee: Gonna try and make a bit more of an effort to keep up with the pages but its difficult with a 14 month old running circles round me!! :brat::wacko:

You've prob discussed this already but can't believe that the due July ladies will be arriving soon!! They would be 3+4 today (I'm sad I know :blush:) but that'll make us feel even further along!! :happydance: Are any of the May ladies in 2nd tri yet? Can't wait to get to that magic 12 week point. 

Anyhow, have had my first scan last week and saw the hb :cloud9: it was 173bpm which I seem to remember my daughter's being similar. Baby was 1.76cm at 8+1 which puts my duedate at 23rd May. Can't wait for my next scan and I have my booking apt at the hospital on Weds :happydance:

Talking about feeling hormonal I had a big crying fit this morning for no reason whatsoever apart from I felt like poo and didn't think I could cope with being pregnant and "life isn't fun anymore"!! :dohh: Don't know where that one came from and DH just looked at me in shock!!! Isn't also helping that I have quit smoking (again :dohh:) and that's making me want to chew my arm off :growlmad: its been a couple of weeks now but think the hormones of pregnancy make it harder. 

:hugs: xx


----------



## lisaf

KimE - actually you ARE the first to mention July mummies! That is CRAZY!!! Though a girl on one of my old TTC threads just got her BFP at 9dpo... wonder if she's a late June baby or an early July... hmmm... I think she may be July 
(we've been discussing food a lot :rofl:)
congrats on the great scan!

And FYI, I quit smoking a few months before I got pregnant... I actually had the easiest time quitting... and now that I'm pregnant its somehow harder... because I know I can't have it no matter what but also because of the hormones/worries/anxieties and how smoking used to calm me down so easily! I know having one would make me throw up, but I somehow still want it :dohh:
I'm fine, I know I won't do it or go back to it once the baby is here, just was surprised with the stronger craving for it once I was pregnant (took a month or so to kick in too after I got pregnant so its not JUST in my head)


----------



## Wiggler

KimE - Congrats on the scan!! :)

Wow, yea, I can't believe there will be July mummies soon!! so exciting!


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG July mummies.. scary!!!!

Im in my 2nd tri :) 

Feeling a little better now. Had 2 perfect hugs from 2 perfect people.. just the tonic a hormonal crying pregnant woman needed lol Thank you for your hugs too... lovely :)

Off to karate now with Joshua, sleepy as ever, hope the staff room is warm and cosy for my weekly nap pmsl xxxxx


----------



## Tonnilou

Helloooooooooooooooo lovely ladies.

I had my scan today it it was lovely. Lil Diva was all stretched out and waving and kicking legs. Definately looks like a baby now. Plus they put me forward again to the 2nd May which is a day earlier than my original date! So am now 12 weeks 1 day and into my 2nd Tri which is just mind blowing. Will scan a pic in at work tomorrow.

Meow and Lisa and all who have their scans soon, really good luck, am rooting and have fx for you all.

Mummy3 I hope everything goes well for you and your lil man. Let us know and we are all here for hugs n rants and everything xxx 

KimE GRATS and wb, July babies wow weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee we are the old girls in first Tri now arent we?

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Tonnilou - I'm glad your scan went well! Cant wait to see your scan pic!

yea we are the oldies of first tri, and not long til we will be the newbies of second tri! 

I had my mcdonalds, it was amazing! although they were a bit tight with the sauce and gerkins, and the chips were cold so me and OH have decided we dont like that Mcdonalds anymore and will be using the one up by the motorway from now on :)

I was considering watching EE and Holby tonight, but will probably watch them tomorrow on iPlayer when lil man is having his nap.


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no :( It would seem Nutella is going on my "Avoid like the plague" food list (my digestive system doesnt like a LOT of food) 

Every cloud has a silver lining though.. I'm not consipated any more!!! :rofl:


----------



## xshell79

Just wondering are we having a may mummies thread in the 2nd tri for those who are about to go into 2nd tri? 

Won't be Long till we all are in the 2nd tri,,,, il be the last one joining u all lol being due the 31st!!!! Even when I have my early scan nxt wk if they put me behind a few days I'm staying with all u may mummies... Xxxx


----------



## KimE

lisaf - well done for quitting smoking :happydance: you're totally right though I think pregnancy makes the cravings worse and I am blaming the hormones :wacko:

New - glad you're feeling happier hun, hope karate went well and you managed a nap :sleep: am jealous!! 

Tonnilou - Big congrats on the scan, does it feel really "real" now? Bet you're on :cloud9:

Mmmmmmmmmm .... nutella :thumbup: could eat some but have just eaten some big chunks of cheese dipped in Branston Pickle and some olives ... yum yum 

For those who have scans soon good luck and can't wait to see the piccys :hugs:

xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm wondering, what can i eat/drink to make baby really active for my scan? x


----------



## lisaf

haha.. well my friend had some coffee (like 1/3 cup) before her scan... and her baby moved TOO much.. they couldn't get any pictures :dohh: So I've decided not to mess with that, lol!!

I had my McDonald's too .. yummmmmmm my fries were scalding hot when they gave them to me, but were cold by the time I finished them :( They need to come up with a fry that stays hot longer.

Also got my flu shot since the grocery store had a clinic today! Nice to get it out of the way, I've been hearing people coming down with the flu so I wanted it before then.
I didn't expect them to give me a hard time about not being out of the first trimester yet... I had to call my doctor for the ok. I guess the reason they don't want you to get it sooner is that you may then blame any miscarriage on the shot, so they don't want women to get scared of getting it, you know?


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont think we allowed 'due in' threads in the 1st, 2nd, 3rd tri sections, hence we all got shoved over to lounge lol

Cant believe how fast we went from beng the babies of 1st tri to being the babies of 2nd tri.. wowsers!!! I think with the run up to Christmas coming too everything is going to go a whole lot faster, especially those of us with kids already.

Ive been trying to book me a 4D scan for 20 weeks, but I think I need to be 24 weeks +... I hope not! Has anyone had or known anyone to have a 4D scan at 20 weeks???


----------



## Wiggler

new - I just found this



> *At what age of my pregnancy can I book a 4D scan?*
> 
> For best results for 3d scan and 4d baby scans we advise the phase between 24 and 34 weeks. At this time of pregnancy, there is sufficient water around the baby who is relatively speaking is small. The sonographer can in these circumstances obtain the best shots. When the baby is larger with less water around the baby is less active, the head tend to drop in the pelvis and the results may not as brilliant as are usually.


My mum just rang and suggested that me, her and dylan go on a trip, just us 3 to see my nan and grandads new house. Apparently its HUUUUGE!!!! I cant wait!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks wiggler hun :) I saw that too, and on another site I saw best time is 26 to 32 weeks.. I guess 20 weeks is going to be too soon! 

Have fun exploring the new house :)

Tonni so glad the scan went well, cant wait to see the pics :)


----------



## mummy3

New, I would wait until around 28 weeks, we had one at I think 25 weeks and it wasn't as good as the one at 30 weeks. Although with baby #2 we tried at 34 weeks and it was a disaster as he had already engaged, cue loads of pics with half a head:dohh::haha: Hope you feeling better:hugs:

Seems we all getting burger cravings, I had a jack in a box giant bacon cheeseburger with onion rings for lunch:cloud9:

With my son, current thinking is its a form of dwarfism, basically he hasn't grown any taller since he was 10 months, he had a bone scan which showed they were'nt developing, he also has weak bones and broke his leg just walking when he was 18m. His blood test indicated some problems with his kidneys, as did the peeing blood, his hormones were fine. He has a proportionally large head and bowed legs, although it is relatively mild. Intellectually he is very bright, although has signs of autism. He will be seeing a geneticist soon and has an endocrinologist:thumbup:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hi im due on may 9th & looking for a bup buddie from uk x


----------



## luckyme225

Well I made my first healthy dinner since becoming pregnant. I marinated some chicken and made some brown rice. Of course now I feel like I need some peanut butter m&m's to balance it out. Think I'll be heading to the store once hubby gets out of the shower.


----------



## cheree89

Hi everyone -

All this talk of second trimester has me terrified! I am afraid of the pregnancy going too fast. I have soooooo much to do at work and at home (need to finish our entire basement - yikes!).

Mummy3 - I hope the new docs can help your son out!


----------



## mummy3

Yep the weeks are going soooo fast!:wacko:

Lucky, I got halfway through making a veggie pie then changed mind and sent hubby out to get differnt things from the store:haha::dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

New, I had 3D ultrasounds with both my kids. I went at 32 weeks with my daughter and the quality didn`t turn out so well. I went at 28 weeks with my son and the pictures turned out absolutely gorgeous. The earlier you are, the less you see, the later, the more difficult it is to see anything. Between 26-28 weeks is best


----------



## luckyme225

haha, mummy!! What did you end up eating???


----------



## 24/7

Mummy2B21 said:


> Hi im due on may 9th & looking for a bup buddie from uk x

I'm due day before you. :baby: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Woop Woop! I'm 12 weeks tomorrow! YAY! 

I had some really odd dreams last night: Liposuction on my thighs, a few dates with Jack from Lost, A really weird family gathering, I was a cast member on a REALLY freaky Lost sequel. No wonder I have woken up feeling like I havent slept at all!

How is everyone today?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Cupcake_Queen

The same!!!!
Having the weirdest dreams at the moment!!
Woke up at 1am, 3am & 6am!!!
feels like i was awake all nite xx


----------



## Wiggler

I noticed a lot of my dreams are about Lost at the moment.. Maybe my subconcious is telling me to make some time to watch season 3! :haha:

I think i'm going to have to finally set up the DVD player and the TV in the bedroom :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm having trouble sleeping too, not exactly sure why. I think it might be because my new house is dry, and I'm still not used to sleeping there. Could also be that my belly is getting quite sizeable (See Page 511 of the Bumps thread in 1st Trimester for a progression)

But today I go to my first midwife appointment. I'm excited and nervous rolled into one. I really hope the midwife can pick up the heartbeat. It's one thing to see it on the ultrasound, and another to hear it. 13 weeks today!!


----------



## 24/7

Wow Brandi, what a bump!! :D
This was me at 11 weeks exactly.... xx


----------



## hopefulmama

wiggler- I have very bizarre dreams about this show here in the US called the Vampire Diaries of one of the characters named Damon, who is really Ian Smolderhalder, who was oddly enough on Lost as well. I have VERY sexual dreams about this guy, never have had dreams of celebrities etc in my life, then a few weeks I met him at an event and since then keep dreaming naughty stuff. I've always thought this guy was hot, but since meeting him apparently he's dreammmyy. 
Also in my building here, the guys who live in the apartment next to me were the 2 guys from Gossip Girl, and one moved out and now just the british one lives there, have oddball dreams of him the last week as well. Maybe it's cause i see him almost everyday and my husband is out of town.. who knows? 
But somehow i feel like if I told my husband this, he'd be pissed.


----------



## hopefulmama

Speaking of shows, I wish we had Mistresses in the US.. I got all caught up in September, now I am behind again.


----------



## stardust22

Hello ladies!

As usual this is moving fast! takes me ages to read up.

Some very vivid dreams happening. I wish I could sleep. just tossing and turning all night. my eyes feel stingy and sore today!

I am a bit worried as I dont really have many symtoms. I literally just have sore boobs and tiredness. I feel fine. Had a freakout last night and couldnt stop crying. Dreading the scan next week, expecting the worse! Sorry to be so negative. i probably should vent this on the pregnancy after a loss thread as I am struggling. 

Love reading about the burger addictions!! I havent had a mc d's cheeseburger in almost 2 weeks. wow lol!
x


----------



## Wiggler

Ian Smolderhalder is GORGEOUS!!!! I think thats one of the reasons why i like Lost so much.. so much eye candy :)

Josh Holloway is also absolutely gorgeous, but he never visits my dreams :(
https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT4I49Fj3g2Jsf7BVafSjlv483ntIVGRVedYLftDE8h-1KgKAk&t=1&usg=__nyWSgnuyMBw8FHuhSSlODxiQ8Vk=
That man is pure perfection!

When i was pregnant with Dylan, Johnny Depp was in my dreams ever night. Yum, which reminds me, i need to get Pirates of the Carribean on DVD :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Stradust, unfortunately there are a few of us in here that totally understand your worries. Sounds like you got enough symptoms there to keep you busy, you really dont want to be wishing more on the list. They do come and do hun, I had a few days no sickness and omg panic stations... drank milk to make myself feel sick... then regretted it as I was ill all day, and the next day the nausea was back anyway!! lol Im a bit apprehensive about the coming weeks, as things should start to blossom now and all the yucky stuff fade away, which is going to be hellishly scary! The scan will be here before you know it hun, and Im sure it'll all be great news and you can relax :hugs:

Hello everyone :) Wow burger cravings... I really wanted a Mac Ds burger today (probably you lot making me think of them lol) but I was a good girl, drove passed the drive thru and carried on home hehe 

Feeling some what better today :) Got a job list as long as my arm to crack on with so my head is nicely preoccupied. Although I have just spent days getting 2 end of month reports finished for the 2 separate companies I work for (end of our month lol) and been told that I probably wont get paid them this month as the 1st I submitted a tiny bit late (quite oops lol) and the other has technical issues arghhhhhhhh 

Anyone having scans today? Ive seen no pictures appearing yet lol Good luck if you are xxxx

24/7 tiny bump starting their girl ;) ... hehe I think I have them knickers lolol 

Right off to my to do list hope everyone is well :) I dont feel AS sicky today.. the start of the new trimester I gather xxxx


----------



## stardust22

new_to_ttc said:


> drank milk to make myself feel sick... then regretted it as I was ill all day, and the next day the nausea was back anyway!! lol

:rofl: you make me feel so much better! 

thanks for your support, I know you understand too hun!!!! 
z


----------



## twinmummy06

what? you ladies are getting hot guys? send them my way please, im getting horrible nightmares with death, blood and guts, i almost dont want to go to sleep :nope:

on a better note, im in double digit weeks today! :wohoo: i went to my first antenatal appointment on the 19th and i got an awesome doctor, i fully didnt have to beg for a VBAC so i was super happy. then he did a scan for me, on a super old and crappy machine, terrible quality but hey he seen through my flab :haha: although he did take a minute or two so say anything, he was looking all serious and boy was i freaking out. but he said ok looks good, i can see a heartbeat, then stopped without showing me! so now ive worked myself into a state and i NEED to see the heartbeat for myself because i just cant believe him after him taking forever and looking so serious, rediculous i know but arghhhh im driving myself crazy! so i booked myself into a private reassurance scan for Monday. OH thinks im a paranoid, emotional wreck, and i kinda agree :shrug: 

i also did something to my back :cry: i was leaning into a box for too long pulling and sorting baby clothes and got a sharp pains in the not-so-small of my back. ouchies! so now im walking like a crippled penguin :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler said:


> Ian Smolderhalder is GORGEOUS!!!! I think thats one of the reasons why i like Lost so much.. so much eye candy :)
> 
> Josh Holloway is also absolutely gorgeous, but he never visits my dreams :(
> https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT4I49Fj3g2Jsf7BVafSjlv483ntIVGRVedYLftDE8h-1KgKAk&t=1&usg=__nyWSgnuyMBw8FHuhSSlODxiQ8Vk=
> That man is pure perfection!
> 
> When i was pregnant with Dylan, Johnny Depp was in my dreams ever night. Yum, which reminds me, i need to get Pirates of the Carribean on DVD :rofl:

I have had a secret love affair in my dreams with johnny depp since I was like 14, hahaha he just gets hotter with age, the fact the man is 49 (as is brad pitt) is wacky to me. johnny depp lives in this little village in the south of france between st.tropez and cannes, in the village he lives in this gated area which one of my friends parents have a house like 2 down from him, i was on this crazy JD watch because i kept seeing his baby mama, but no luck on him, whomp whomp.


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler, also how did you put the pic up? I tried doing this last week, but failed.


----------



## Wiggler

Johnny Depp is most certaintly getting better with age, like afine wine :)

I put piccies in by when replying there is a small button at the top of the reply box thats kinds of yellow with amountain on it (it says insert image when you hold your mouse over it)
click that and a box pops up and then you put the image link into it. (an easy way to get the image link is right click the image and click "copy image location")
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.png
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful!! you JD stalker!!! tut tut 

5 days until my scan! I am soooo excited!! I hope i get to see baby fidgeting away :)


----------



## hopefulmama

I had my scan yesterday, finally feels real to hear the heartbeat which caused to me go in freak out mode... I am terrified of this baby stuff.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, dont be terrified, its not as hard as it looks. 

When I had Dylan I had never held a baby, or changed a nappy. Its amazing how quick everything becomes second nature to you!

When i had my first scan with this pregnancy i fully expected there to be nothing on the screen, that the 8 pregnancy tests I had taken were wrong (I have no idea why as we were trying) I was so shocked to actually see a baby on the screen! 

It terrifies me though that I will have 2 children under the age of 3, Dylan is a very good boy though, so i'm hoping this baby will pick that up too :)


----------



## hopefulmama

I am afraid of giving birth, the first month after baby comes, afraid of struggling to lose baby weight, terrified my husband will have something come up with work which will require him to go out of the country for a few weeks. 
I am due right around my birthday... funny enough my mothers due date for me was may 26th (which is my due date) and i ended up coming june 2nd...


----------



## Wiggler

I'm due 6 weeks before my birthday :) 

But hun, try not to let your fears get you down.

Where the birth is concerned, do research on the different types of pain relief at your hospital, watch youtube birthing videos and remember its what your body is designed for! I did no research last time and found it so overwhelming, I'm already looking up on ways to manage pain releif etc etc

The first month after the baby comes is hard, but so so wonderful!!

My plan for losing baby weight is to go on lots of walks with bubs and Dylan. It'll be summer so the weather will be lovely and I wont be able to resisit showing off my new baby to the world!

I really hope your hubby doesnt get sent away for work, can he not take some of his annual leave around your due date?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## hopefulmama

We own the company, he represents latin singers and actors so when they have press and media, tours, music videos, premiers, award shows, he's got to be there. We have an office in Miami, LA, Buenos Aires, Mexico City, and Barcelona and he goes in between all of them. Yea it's very hectic.. so he doesn't get annuals etc. It allows me to not work or work when I feel like it, and allows us to keep the lifestyle we want to live and some, but there are major compromises on time. He is always on his blackberry (has 2), his assistant has become a part of our family(not to my enjoyment), and he travels a lot, I do go with him most of the time but right now I don't want to be sitting on 6-12 hr flights. If anyone has ever seen the show Entourage, My husband is like the latin Ari Gold, but not an asshole, just using the comparison to give you idea of work.


----------



## Wiggler

wow! amazing job!! It must be awful that he cant get some time off though, have you got any friends/family close by that can support you if hubby has to go away for work?


----------



## hopefulmama

My family lives in Spain, my husbands family lives in South America. All of my close friends don't live in the same city as me. So it's hard.


----------



## Wiggler

:( i know its not much help, but us BnB girlies are always here for you x


----------



## hopefulmama

AWW thanks wiggler!


----------



## Wiggler

No probs hun :)

OK, this is really embarassing for me but.. Do you ladies know how i can go about making some new friends. I had tonnes before i had Dylan, but they arent the type of people you want around kids so i have been kinda lonely since i had Dylan. I went to a mum and toddler group once, but i am sooo shy, and all the poeple there were a lot older and quite a bit posher, i felt too embarrassed to go back. I dont want my kids to have my social problems so i know i need to tackle it.. any advice?


----------



## luckyme225

hopefulmama said:


> wiggler- I have very bizarre dreams about this show here in the US called the Vampire Diaries of one of the characters named Damon, who is really Ian Smolderhalder, who was oddly enough on Lost as well. I have VERY sexual dreams about this guy, never have had dreams of celebrities etc in my life, then a few weeks I met him at an event and since then keep dreaming naughty stuff. I've always thought this guy was hot, but since meeting him apparently he's dreammmyy.
> Also in my building here, the guys who live in the apartment next to me were the 2 guys from Gossip Girl, and one moved out and now just the british one lives there, have oddball dreams of him the last week as well. Maybe it's cause i see him almost everyday and my husband is out of town.. who knows?
> But somehow i feel like if I told my husband this, he'd be pissed.

I think Ian is smokin' hot! He's probably one of the only guys on TV that I think has crazy sex appeal.


----------



## luckyme225

wiggler- how about going to the park? There are loads of mommies and kids to play/talk with. Maybe join a toddler swim class, good way to meet moms with kidos the same age.


----------



## Wiggler

I tried the local park, but i dont live in the nicest area and a lot of the local mummies scream at each other/their kids/their OH's.. they scare me a bit..

A toddler swim class sounds good. i'll have to look into that at the local pool :)


----------



## luckyme225

eeek.... yeah maybe stay away from that park lol


----------



## Wiggler

Its right down the road from my flat, so I always peek out of the window first to see if its empty! After bubs is born i'm deffo going to give mum and baby/toddler groups another go.

I'm also hoping i'll make some mummy friends at the pregnancy classes at the hospital.

If only it was as easy to make friends in real life as it is on the internet. :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler have you consdered maybe meeting some of the online mummies? Im sure they'll be some in your area? Ive not really mooched around BnB much and dont know whats on the site really, but maybe they have a meet up section??? I know other sites do it, not mentioning names (and tbh its a bit clicky) but Im sure some people are lovely. Mums and toddlers groups can work, dont wait for bubs to arrive get Dylan playing now. Have you got a Sure Start centre near you? Get involved!!! They do so much for kids and also have things for mummies!! They do cooking classes with the kids (toddlers!!), gardening classes you name it they try it and they have a creche facility too so mummies can have a chat and the kids are safe. Id really get to your nearest centre :)

Hopeful, being a new mum is scary, but once the baby is here you'll be amazed and how much natural instinct us mummies have! This little one is due so close to Joshuas birthday, Im scared it'll come on his birthday and take away his special day! I will do all I cant to not have the baby on his birthday even if I have tobe stitched up and hung upside down for gravity to help.... Id prefer a few days grace, but no no no not on his day!!


----------



## 24/7

I want some Mummy friends too, but no classes at my hospital, so will have to wait for beanies arrival, but am just worried nobody will talk to me, and I;ll feel silly. :p My Mum has said she will come with me if I want her too, and I think I do!! :D Luckily we have a sure start centre in our village, so once LO is here I plan to go there, as I have heard really good things about them, do the do anything for pregnancy too or just once bubs is here? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 not sure if they do anything for pregnany mums but they usully very very approachable and if you ring them I am sure they'll tell you all you need to know :) I cant rate sure start highly enough :)


----------



## Inge

could I be added to your list? Im due 8th may 2011:kiss:


----------



## 24/7

Inge - We have the same due date!! :D xx


----------



## 24/7

new_to_ttc said:


> 24/7 not sure if they do anything for pregnany mums but they usully very very approachable and if you ring them I am sure they'll tell you all you need to know :) I cant rate sure start highly enough :)

I'll give them a ring tomorrow!! :thumbup: I'm so set on making sure LO does lots of interesting things, and I so want to throw myself in to motherhood, I just can't wait. I will have to work PT, but I want it to be so LO can do all these things, and not just stare at me all day at home. :baby: xx


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> Inge - We have the same due date!! :D xx

ooh wow! How are you feeling? Ive had very bad all day sickness for 3 wks now :cry: just had 3 days off work because of it. Going back tomorow and cant wait:happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Inge said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> Inge - We have the same due date!! :D xx
> 
> ooh wow! How are you feeling? Ive had very bad all day sickness for 3 wks now :cry: just had 3 days off work because of it. Going back tomorow and cant wait:happydance:Click to expand...

I feel yuck alot of the time, but just taking each day as it comes and hoping its an ok one. Looking forward to it passing though, and then starting to feel human again!! :baby: Have you got a scan soon? xx


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> Inge - We have the same due date!! :D xx
> 
> ooh wow! How are you feeling? Ive had very bad all day sickness for 3 wks now :cry: just had 3 days off work because of it. Going back tomorow and cant wait:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel yuck alot of the time, but just taking each day as it comes and hoping its an ok one. Looking forward to it passing though, and then starting to feel human again!! :baby: Have you got a scan soon? xxClick to expand...

I saw my midwife at 9wks and she said Il be seen around 14wks. So have a little while to wait. Seems so far away though. I want to see the baby now:blush:


----------



## 24/7

I have my next scan on 1st November, yippee!! :D Are you going to find out the sex? Hows the house situation now? xx


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> I have my next scan on 1st November, yippee!! :D Are you going to find out the sex? Hows the house situation now? xx

We will defo find out the sex, Im thinking its a girl :cloud9:
Wer at OH's parents still. I had a fall out with my mum as she's being silly and jealous at the moment. Soon as we get the scan sorted wer going to explain the situation to the council and hope we get a little more priority as we really need it now. x


----------



## luckyme225

I can't wait for my little guy to be able to do sports. Only one more year! I figure that will be a good way to meet moms with little boys my sons age. Plus I love watching sports, so it should be entertaining. Though I'll have a baby on my hip lol.


----------



## 24/7

Inge said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> I have my next scan on 1st November, yippee!! :D Are you going to find out the sex? Hows the house situation now? xx
> 
> We will defo find out the sex, Im thinking its a girl :cloud9:
> Wer at OH's parents still. I had a fall out with my mum as she's being silly and jealous at the moment. Soon as we get the scan sorted wer going to explain the situation to the council and hope we get a little more priority as we really need it now. xClick to expand...

I hope it all works out. :hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lucky I met good friends through Joshuas sports activities (football, karate and swimming clubs lol)

Congratulatuons and welcome Inge xxxx


----------



## wild2011

hello ladies, ive nto moved form bed since 6pm yesterday, so illllllllll, hyperemesis i hate you witha capital H! boo hoo, hope u all ok, and welcome to the newbies yay more May babies, still no scan through in post.x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww wild hun not nice :( Hope you feeling better soon xxxxxxxx and I hope the scan appointment arrives soon, cant you rng the ultrasound dept and ask them if they made one yet??? Make sure you havent been missed off the list xxxxx


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky & Lisa I blam you for my cravings today, with all your talk of hot dogs the other day.. I haven't been able to stop thinking of them... Right now I am in debate over whether I should get a chili cheese dog or garlic chicken & broccoli with fried rice .. so i go all american or chinese... hmmmmm


----------



## Wiggler

My dinner was waffles, baked beans and sausages. it was GROSS! but thats mainly due to the fact that i had it straight after watching Jamie Olivers 30 Minute Meals and he made the most delish looking mushroom risotto! 

I looked into NCT classes, and they look FAB, we would only have to pay 10% of the price as we are a low income family.. BUT they finish at 9.30pm and thats far too late for me to walk back from them and got noone who can babysit so OH cant come :( so i'm gonna be doing the NHS ones.


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- totally go for the chili cheese dog. I'm super nauseous right now but it still sounds delicious!! I can't wait for my mini pigs in a blanket at our Halloween party! mmmmmmm

Oh and this probably sounds disgusting but I totally want tacobell for dinner. I went off it with my son but I really want a crunch wrap supreme. Think I'm going to have to pick some up for dinner because my husband and son will be out.


----------



## KimE

Whew! This thread moves fast!! Just caught up but have a preggo brain so have forgotten more than half of what everyone's said already!! :coffee: welcome to the new may mummies :hugs:

Hmmmmmmmmmm yup I am having vivid weird and sexy dreams at the moment! Last night I dreamt I took two friend's dogs out for a walk and took and wheely bin with me to collect the poop! :wacko::shrug: had a crafty ciggie then bumped into a hot guy and ......... :blush: well you can guess :dohh: seriously weird!

Talking about food, I made sausage casserole and mashed potato for tea last night and it was scrummy :happydance: followed by two little hot cinnamon rolls YUM! Can't stop eating at the moment .... baby is sucking all my willpower.

mummy3 - hope your little boy is ok, it's the worst when its something to do with your kids, thinking of you :hugs:

About making friends, I used to find it very difficult as I'm quite shy but having moved around due to the Army every 1 - 2 years I've got better. The main bit of advice is to put yourself out there and most people are shy too and would like to make new friends. Mummy and baby groups are really good, baby massage, parenting classes, swimming classes, parks (we have a splash park for through the summer near our house which is great for meeting other mums), playgrounds. You have to just say "hi" though and not wait for them, if they ignore you or brush you off its their loss but most of the time they'll chat and having kids gives you something in common to chat about. 

Wild - Hope you start to feel better soon hun :hugs:

hopefulmama - I was scared stiff about all the things you're worried about too and there's no denying it - the first few weeks are hard but it does come naturally and get easier and my hubby was not always around (and I don't have family near like you) and you do cope I promise. And if you want to lose the weight you will, just don't expect to lose it straight away but it will go and your body will go back to normal, I looked better than pre-pregnancy (just gotta do it all again now :dohh::growlmad:)



new_to_ttc said:


> Ive been trying to book me a 4D scan for 20 weeks, but I think I need to be 24 weeks +... I hope not! Has anyone had or known anyone to have a 4D scan at 20 weeks???

I had a 3d scan in Germany with my daughter at 19 weeks and 33 weeks (hubby was on tour with the Army so didn't get to come to the normal scans so had 19 week one done whilst he was on r&r and then 33 weeks when he got back). They just warned us that at 19 weeks the baby can look quite bony as there's not as much flesh but you can see a lot more of the baby and then 33 weeks bubba is quite big so could only see the face. Got one booked for 18/19 weeks this time too :happydance:

This is 19 weeks 



and this is 33 weeks just so you can see :hugs:



I had my booking appointment at the hospital which went well and they have booked me for a dating scan on Friday!! :happydance: so I get to see bubs again. I have my next hospital appointment on the 17th November - it's finally starting to feel real :cloud9:

Whew!! I can babble!! xxx


----------



## Wiggler

America has all the best foods!!! 

I want some Lucky Charms, but the UK hasnt sold them in YEARS! gonna have to get my mate who is nannying in Chicago to bring me some when she is over here next :)

We are having a party on halloween too Lucky, but not a themed one, its Dylans birthday.

Wow, the next two weeks are sooo exciting! Scan on monday, Dylans birthday on halloween and book 13 of The Wheel of Time is released on the 2nd Nov! Cant wait!!


----------



## hopefulmama

If you live in london, and like chili cheese dogs here's my suggestion to get it (none of my british friends had ever had a proper chili cheese dog till i made them eat when in america, then whenever i go to london its like hunt for the best), go to johnny rockets in picadilly where you get it american at best plus you can the oreo milkshake which is AMAZING, or I used to live in hampstead and theres a place that has chili cheese dogs right on hampstead high st, just can't remember the name of place but its right across from the mcdonalds.


----------



## cheree89

Wiggler said:


> America has all the best foods!!!
> 
> I want some Lucky Charms, but the UK hasnt sold them in YEARS! gonna have to get my mate who is nannying in Chicago to bring me some when she is over here next :)
> 
> We are having a party on halloween too Lucky, but not a themed one, its Dylans birthday.
> 
> Wow, the next two weeks are sooo exciting! Scan on monday, Dylans birthday on halloween and book 13 of The Wheel of Time is released on the 2nd Nov! Cant wait!!

Ha Ha -- I was just thinking today that I had better hurry up and reread The Gathering Storm in preparation for the new WOT book...

I read a ton of books and listen to even more on my commute (audible.com). My favorite fantasy books are the George RR Martin series - A Song of Ice and Fire. That one will be on HBO next spring - can't wait!


----------



## hopefulmama

BTW i never got my chili dog, I just ended up having soup and bread. i'll eat fun food at dinner.


----------



## lisaf

hey everyone, can't remember most of what was said today, lol... I got busy at work and didn't have time to come on sooner.

I've been having crazy dreams too

And Taco Bell? Is awesome... it is just the best pregnancy food, lol.. I don't get sick thinking about it, I can always eat it etc...


----------



## luckyme225

Haha Lisa, that's the thing. It's the only food that I can stand the thought of. I just sweet talked my husband into picking me some up on his way home from work.

Wiggler- if you think lucky charms is good, you should try chocolate lucky charms. MMM turns your milk into chocolate milk. My favorite!!!


----------



## lisaf

There MUST be a website you can buy US food from... I know there are websites that sell UK food here in the US.


----------



## Wiggler

cheree89 said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> America has all the best foods!!!
> 
> I want some Lucky Charms, but the UK hasnt sold them in YEARS! gonna have to get my mate who is nannying in Chicago to bring me some when she is over here next :)
> 
> We are having a party on halloween too Lucky, but not a themed one, its Dylans birthday.
> 
> Wow, the next two weeks are sooo exciting! Scan on monday, Dylans birthday on halloween and book 13 of The Wheel of Time is released on the 2nd Nov! Cant wait!!
> 
> Ha Ha -- I was just thinking today that I had better hurry up and reread The Gathering Storm in preparation for the new WOT book...
> 
> I read a ton of books and listen to even more on my commute (audible.com). My favorite fantasy books are the George RR Martin series - A Song of Ice and Fire. That one will be on HBO next spring - can't wait!Click to expand...

Woop Woop Another WOT fan!! I am naughty, I already read the released prologue, Chapter 1 and the audio of chapter 2! I am sooo excited! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Chocolate Lucky Charms??? OMG! Its reasons like this that I want to live in America!!!


----------



## lisaf

I used to read the WOT series but I got so frustrated with things getting dragged out so long :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Things in the books are really picking up pace now. I heard somewhere that there was meant to be lots of other little WOT novels coming out after the main WOT series ended, but i'm guessing that won't happen now that the author has passed away :(


----------



## charlotteb24

Hello ladies! not been on for a while! how have you all been? xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Posting this here as well girls I posted it in big girls support but not answering and im impatient.

Hey ladies I have a quick question. I am a US size 18 and I honestly don't feel like ive got a bump and I really don't feel my uterus.. I am so paranoid that maybe my bubs stopped growin.. I have my first ob firday. I just thought I would show earlier this being my second. Even with my tummy being fluffy. I think the only time ive been super excited is a few days ago when I took an intellegender test and it predicts a boy. Sorry to ramble just wondering if I have cause to worry.


----------



## hopefulmama

I have never heard of WOT, is it like harry potter or something?


----------



## lisaf

I'm larger than you... I'm not sure if what I feel is my uterus or not...have no clue what its supposed to feel like or anything!
Its my first though so I know things usually pop sooner with each subsequent pregnancy...
All I've had is some bit of bloat.. I can still button my pants but its uncomfortable to do that so I just use my bella band.

I've had multiple scans and baby is growing right on track, everything fine.

Hope that helps a little at least?


----------



## Wiggler

I would say WOT is more similar to Lord of the Rings.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Helps a little just scared because its my second. I thought I should be showing more. :cry:
First pic pre preg, second 4 weeks, third 6 weeks, fourth I just took 9 + 5.
 



Attached Files:







Me 006.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0









bump 4 week #2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0









6 week.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 0









9 + 5 003.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hopefulmama

I've never read the lord of the rings books but ive seen the movies, hated the 2nd one loved the 1st and 3rd. 

lucky- so i went all out, i feel like a total pig right now, i ate chili cheese dog w/extra cheese, cheese fries, and a oreo milkshake.. insanity. Tasted sooo good, i feel like i could pass out this very moment. Food comas are the best, tomorrow i'm gonna have to pick up some extra cardio for that treat.


----------



## lisaf

I remember trying to chat about the latest WOT book with my friend... it was around the time of a new Harry Potter book I think... either way it was hilarious because we kept using the wrong terms (Dark Wizards vs. Dark Friends etc etc).
WOT was just a little TOO epic for me... I got so tired of it dragging on and on and on.. just get to the final battle/finale already... I actually felt too bad for the characters and what they were going through for so long etc.


----------



## mummy3

USAF_WIFE I wouldnt worry too much, im on #4 and still not got huge bump:hugs:

Why dont some of us do a sweety/treat swap? Im doing one atm with another lady on here and its great fun! Also I do recommend trying to get a meet from here, all my family live in the UK and im here in california and I met a lovely woman on here and would now consider her a very close friend, her LO is 2 days older than my youngest:cloud9:

Lucky, after all that I had 4 cheese ravioli with curly fries and onion rings:haha: Got 3 krispy kreme donuts in the kitchen right now too, naughty hubby lol!

Hopeful:hugs: I know what its like being so far from family and close friends. 

Still not heard back from my ob, I think the crappy receptionist is at it again:growlmad:

Oh and your body goes back just fine after birth, biggest problem I had was after c-section, it made my tummy a funny shape for a while and its all numb on left side.


----------



## mummy3

USAF_WIFE said:


> Posting this here as well girls I posted it in big girls support but not answering and im impatient.
> 
> Hey ladies I have a quick question. I am a US size 18 and I honestly don't feel like ive got a bump and I really don't feel my uterus.. I am so paranoid that maybe my bubs stopped growin.. I have my first ob firday. I just thought I would show earlier this being my second. Even with my tummy being fluffy. I think the only time ive been super excited is a few days ago when I took an intellegender test and it predicts a boy. Sorry to ramble just wondering if I have cause to worry.

Missedthat last bit, I did the intelligender too and it said boy for us as well, its gonna be so exciting waiting to find out!:happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama

OMG Mummy- I would DIE for a Krispy Creme!!!!


----------



## mummy3

hopefulmama said:


> OMG Mummy- I would DIE for a Krispy Creme!!!!

:haha: They are so so good! Is there not one near you? We are pretty much walking distance to it..


----------



## hopefulmama

krispy creme filed bankruptcy a couple yrs back and shut down most of their east coast locations, there are none in nyc or miami.. you can buy their boxed donuts @ some place but not fresh ones.


----------



## lisaf

ok, now I want a doughnut! :( Lol..


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful - I went all out too. Three tacos for dinner, then made a chocolate milk shake. I'm paying for it now as I want a yack.

mummy- oh goodness krispy kremes are amazing. 

I'm worried that I'm going to put on a bunch of weight during this pregnancy. I stopped working out 5 days a week during TTC because it really threw off my cycles, so I gained 5 lbs during the months of TTC. Now that I'm pregnant I've gained 3 lbs and I can't work out because my subchorionic hematoma. I'm hoping it clears up by my next scan because I would love to at least do some light workouts 3 times a week. I worked really hard to get down to 125lbs after weighing 190lbs when I gave birth to my son. Hoping not to gain 60+ lbs again as it was hard work to lose. I couldn't work out last pregnancy because preterm labor issues. I suppose it doesn't help that I'm not eating the very health but I have problems with food where I can only keep down what I crave, or else I get sick.


----------



## pinkclaire

Girls who were saying about meeting new people the best thing for me was my NCT classes. We've all stayed in contact, but also you've got a buddy to go to other groups? I would be lost without my sure start centre. We have a bumps and babes session which is nice, it def makes it less scary going with your baby if you've already been as a bump! 

Just be brave, invite people round that kind of thing!

I'm going to only have 15 months between mine, ekk! I've not had my ultrasound appointment either :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Gah! Woke up feeling sick for the second day in a row :( I dont feel as sick as yesterday though, which is great.

I really have to work my courage up to go out today, I used to be fine going out on my own, or just with Dylan until Valentines night last year. 2 people broke in and battered OH with baseball bats, it was horrific, and i was terrified to go out on my own after that, it got better and i could go out local on my own or with dylan then a load of trouble started up with the chav next door. EVERYONE in the building was terrified of her boyfriend and i found it really hard to go out again. If i can get used to going out again then my confidence will go up, i can go to the groups, visit my family more, see some friends that dont live local.

Aim for today: Take dylan to the local park

Its time to get the old Wiggler back, and i can't wait! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Wow, the Due in July thread is up!! Time is going so fast now!


----------



## Inge

Ive got my 12wk scan letter today! Advice need on the "full bladder" reccomendation. How full does it have to be? do you have to feel like you really need to pee or is that too full :shrug:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

One full 500mL water bottle started an hour before the ultrasound and completed half an hour before will suffice. I never take in the recommended amount. It's too painful. I only take the water bottle and I'm always perfectly fine and full.


----------



## Inge

BrandiCanucks said:


> One full 500mL water bottle started an hour before the ultrasound and completed half an hour before will suffice. I never take in the recommended amount. It's too painful. I only take the water bottle and I'm always perfectly fine and full.

thanks for that help x :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wiggler said:


> Wow, the Due in July thread is up!! Time is going so fast now!

You're kidding, right? July? Already? You mean the August thread is coming? The same month we all got BFP's in?


----------



## Wiggler

Yea i know! Cant believe it! 

Woop All ready to go to the park! Just waiting for Dylan to wake up from his nap and have some lunch then off we go :) Got some fresh batteries in the camera too so should be able to get some nice piccies :)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ha, that sounds so weird...Wake from his nap...we just woke up from our night sleep. Well, I woke at 4:30am to go to my ex-husband's house where my kids were sleeping so he could go to work and thought I might be able to sneak into his bed and go back to sleep for an hour or two before the kids wake up after he left. Nope, my daughter had other plans. Instead, I used the washroom as soon as I got there, and who opens the door on me at 5:00am?

"Hi Mommy, it's a Zoe dog!"

Yup, my lovely daughter. I just threw cartoons on for her and closed my eyes until my son woke up an hour and a half before he normally does. Today is going to be tough to get through. I have school from 2pm-8pm Monday to Thursday and I've done 4:30am wakeups for the last 3 days. I'm practically falling asleep over my laptop by 3:00pm and I can't get a nap in during the day. I think I'm just going to spend the night at the ex's house, crash on his couch and get a good night's sleep tonight.

My kitten likes to keep me awake and this way, I can get some laundry done, watch Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice, and get a good night's sleep...without the 4:30am wakeup call.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow you lot can seriously natter ha ha ha

Im so sorry I didnt catch the new names as I was reading through everything, but the lady asking about bumps. I am pregnant with #2 and at 9 weeks I had no bump at all! I bloated at that stage so at night I sometimes felt firmer, but certainly only started getting any form of bump in the last week or so and even then its not passable as a bump, only to those that know me and my body shape. It will come with time hun, 9 weeks is still earlier, at my scan on Monday (12wks 2 days) baby measuring a tiny 56mm so nothing at all yet. Enjoy the 1st trimester, you're bump will flourish in no time :)

Mummy... grrrrr at not hearing back from your doctor yet!!! That receptionist sounds like a nightmare! Hope all is ok, has the spotting eased off hun?

I see we still talking about food rofpmsl.. Lucky Charms wow not seen them in a very long time lol too sweet for me mind lol Speaking of food my raviolli has gone cold while I been catching up on here rofl oops

I cant believe the due in July thread is up already, that really is super weird!

Good luck Inge having your scan today. I drank 2 x 500mls of water and I had a serious ouchie pee stitch :( I think I could have gotten away with less! Do make sure you had a good amount 30 mins before though as it takes that long to get to your bladder. Im so glad I was seen on time, I think I would have burst if I was kept waiting. If you do find you are waiting and it hurts speak to the receptionist, dont suffer in silence, there are ways round it. Look forward to seeing your scan pic :)

Hope everyone else is well. I think my sickness is easing off! I am nauseous, but not like I was. Managed chewing gum today, which I havent been able to do, and could actually walk round the store deciding on different foods to make over the next few days and buy it all, rather than deciding 5 minutes before Im hungry rofl All I got to do now is shake of the tiredness and I make have the energy to make all the nice foods I bought pmsl

Oh and the 3D scan at 19 weeks looks very good!! I spoke to the company that do the scans and they said they wont do it before 24 weeks but prefer the lady to wait until 26 weeks. So I wont be getting it done before Christmas, I had personal reasons for when I wanted it but Im sure it'll all work out :)


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi, I hope you get a well deserved good nights sleep tonight!

new, Glad your sickness is easing up :)

Well, i managed to get to the park, wasnt there long, there was a HUGE group of chavs nearby so we stayed for 20 mins then left, which is a shame cos i didnt have enough time to get piccies. On the way back we went into the shop to get a Capri-Sun for me and Dylan to share and Dylan decided its fun to run around the shop when I'm paying!!!! So deffo using the reins from now on until he learns not to run off. the looks poeple were giving me! how embarrassing!

It felt so good to get out though! I might take Dylan for a long walk in his pushchair tomorrow then stop off at the park before we come back home, then at the weekend go to town and look in mothercare and maybe take a walk down the canal :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow, I feel so successful! I've been struggling to eat in the morning because I've never been a breakfast eater and I feel nauseous still, but only feel nauseous if I haven't eaten anything. I can't eat breads or cereals, so I've been eating a muffin for breakfast with a glass of orange juice. I finally found a cereal that works so I can finally stop wasting $1.50 a day on a muffin!

Except, now, because I'm in the basement and the cereal is upstairs, combined with pregnancy brain, I can't remember the name of it. I don't feel nauseous, only gagged once, it doesn't go soggy, tastes good and it's staying down!! Yay!


----------



## Wiggler

Yay! Its so great when you find the few foods that dont make you feel sick. mine are tomatoes covered in salt, Twiglets and cheese and baked bean sandwhiches (gross, i know) 

I have to keep alternating drinks though as one is fine for a few days, then makes me heave! at the moment its lemon squash :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- I have never gone full term with a pregnancy, I have had 2 miscarriages in past, so I am not too familiar with the weight loss process of after pregnancy. Taking that into consideration I understand the struggle with keeping your weight at certain number range. I am about to say things that will probably get judgement or eye rolls or think I am crazy but here goes. This will be long, but whatever.

I have always lived between Miami and New York since 2003, and living in those cities puts a lot of pressure to be more than average and to be very thin and Ive also always worked in fashion which is another pressure. I used to have a drug problem (i have been clean since 2003), which was half I was young and wanted to have fun and also it kept me very thin. When I quit doing drugs I went from 98 lbs to 137 in a matter of 5 months from being in rehab and substituting drugs w.food. I am 5'3 so i was over weight for my body size especially to gain that much in a small amount of time, it's just not healthy. Well trying to get that weight off was not easy and I used to be to busy to work out (at the time i only lived in nyc and was working all day then doing events at nights). So i finally made a decision after seeing photos of me that i couldn't handle how i looked anymore and i went to my doctor and discussed it and he put me on an rx diet pill called Phentermine in beginning of May 05. It did wonders, I just started eating healthier but no exercise & after a couple weeks on the medicine I had like no appetite and lost 10 lb in the first month. I was going to Greece for my birthday which was like my push to really do it, so when I went I was down to 124 and had lost 13 lb in 1 month exactly. Got back to the US and took a break for a couple weeks from the med, and maintained it, but my goal weight was 112-115 where i'd be a size 2 again. I was going to montreal in beginning of july so i started taking the phentermine again and got down to 120. Once I hit 120 it was like a plateau and nothing was working, so i completely quit taking the meds for a month to give body a break and gave myself til August 1 to restart them. I also forgot to add to this story a part of the reason i wanted to lose weight was because My husband (not at the time, he was just my ex boyfriend) was moving back to the US and was going to be visiting me at end of august and we had not seen each other since I was thin and I didnt want him to see me heavy. 
*I adore Kate Moss so I had pictures of her on my fridge everytime i wanted to eat shitty food i just saw that and it turned me around and at the time I was Sienna Miller's stylist so being with her on a daily basis kept me wanted to stay thin, call it my thinspiration. 

So, started my stuff August 1st, and I decided to go on a higher mg of it and I finally got down to 117 and was thrilled. So he came and i remember like it was yesterday and we were at dinner and drinking went back to my house etc etc, well I was naked and i remember him grabbing my side like pinching the fat and it was too much for me. We are both in an industry that aesthetics are kind of the main thing and very important, and i know he didnt mean anything bad but it really sort of fueled me to get thinner and quit using the pills and actually work out etc. because I never wanted him to grab flab again and feel that way. At that point I started doing pilates and i went from that skinny fat look to skinny and toned and was proud of my body. I ended up getting back together with him and we bought a place in Miami and I sort of quit working and spend most of my time down there and kept losing weight but i was eating more than ever just doing a lot of pilates. when I would gain an extra few lbs here or there or had major events to go to or was going on a vacay i would use the diet pills as a crutch to lose an extra few lbs. 

Here's the issue, when i looked the mirror I still saw the 137 lb girl, but when I finally saw photos of me i saw the person everyone else did and it took me til that to register.
My metabolism got very fast from doing the pilates and i guess just being happy , so by feb 06 i got engaged and i was very thin wearing a size 24 jean that would get lose on me and i'd have to wash after every time i'd wear them, it was too skinny but at the time I didnt think that was an issue. 
Sorry guys this is getting long but it is what it is. 
So we decided we were going to go to greece for my birthday(june 2nd) and get married there, I went crazzzyyy w/ no carbs, no alcohol, pilates 5 days a week, cardio 4 days a week and i went down to like 105. i was soooooooooo happy and was thrilled to be getting married and with like less than 5% body fat. Well fast forward to being in Greece for a month and france for 2 weeks after thats, I wasn't working out, I was drinking & eating everything. It was my wedding/honeymoon and I didn't care. When I got back to Miami i gained 11 lbs, which was fine but in 6 weeks is extreme. I think I forgot to mention I was on Wellbutrin which is an antidepressant but also known to keep you thin which I started taking in October '05, after getting married I quit taking the Wellbutrin, so that was mid July '06. I decided to get rid of all my scales in my house, and just be happy with who i as and stop stressing about skinny. 
I went to Napa in August '06 and then my best friend and I went to san fran for pampering ourselves and i got on a scale and I was 118, I nearly fell over in disbelief. Since then I have gone up to 126 down to 120, then to 125 then so on and so forth, and I have finally found a happy weight at 115 where I eat what I want, and just do pilates for 40 minutes, 4 days a week and i have been at this weight since Jan 09. 

I do plan on using the diet pill again after I have the baby but not till I've breast fed for like 4 to 6 months. I am not saying it's the answer to anything, but it's safe in small doses and as long as you take breaks then I would suggest talking to your doctor about it. Wow that was a long story and I am sorry if it was boring to read, but was just trying to give you an idea of my struggles with weight loss and feeling the pressure to be thin and finally realizing i wanted to be thin and healthy not just thin to look good.


----------



## meow951

Wow you ladies can chat! I haven't been on since Monday but feeling a lot better now. Lots to catch up on!

I'm getting my new car tomorrow so i'll be mobile and able to drive where and when i want to lol yay!

Only 4 days until my scan and me and OH have both got a week off work too. I hope it will be spent buying baby clothes and not being sad because we get bad news.

I'm still feeling really sick even though i'm 13 weeks. Everything is making me urge and gag and i can't eat much at all.


----------



## Wiggler

Yay about the car!!! Only 4 sleeps til my scan too! I'm sure your scan will be fine hun! This thread will be filled with piccies on Monday :)

I'm still feeling sicky too - and my supply of ice lollies is running low.


----------



## cheree89

lisaf said:


> I remember trying to chat about the latest WOT book with my friend... it was around the time of a new Harry Potter book I think... either way it was hilarious because we kept using the wrong terms (Dark Wizards vs. Dark Friends etc etc).
> WOT was just a little TOO epic for me... I got so tired of it dragging on and on and on.. just get to the final battle/finale already... I actually felt too bad for the characters and what they were going through for so long etc.

Those mid to late books in the series were painful. I stopped after book 6, but when they brought in a new author to finish the series, I figured that I should find out what happened to all of the characters. I did books 7-10 as audible, which was nice because you could tune out the 3 page descriptions of Elaine's dress and the endless hair tugs by Nynaeve. Book 11 was pretty cool and the first one by the new author was fun too.

I do love the name Nynaeve (pronounced "NIGH-neve"). I am seriously considering it for a middle name if I have a girl. 

Anyone else inspired by books for your name choices?


----------



## mummy3

Busy thread! Wiggler, well done for getting to the park! We used to live near chavs when we were in manchester, very very intimidating! I cant imagine how scary it was when your oh was attacked:hugs:

New, yep still no news from the doc, spotting has stopped but there has been cramping, will get hubby to moan at them again:haha:

Cheree my kids had sort of out there names already:blush: We have Freja, Ruaridh and Anja-Josaphine.

Hopeful:hugs: You have been though such a journey with your body image! I too struggle with what I look like, I am way too thin and tall, I feel I look like a boy. I dont think I would want the weightloss drug though hun, it sounds like it would send your body into hyperthyroid which is what I have. Does it give you insomnia, palpitations and such? I cant wait to get bfing done then get fixed lol. I can understand feeling pressure though, I think its more a case of who you surround yourself with:hugs:

My eldest is sick today so we are inside, seems like every other week she gets some new bug from school:dohh:

By chance does anyone here watch the new stargate universe?


----------



## lisaf

I love the name Lessa from the dragons of pern books.. but since I'm Lisa I don't think we could do that to our daughter :rofl:

Hopeful - thanks for sharing your amazing journey, it can be tough to be open about that stuff but it takes guts! I do almost laugh at my total lack of body-image problems... not that I love the way I look, but I've just accepted that I can't fight genetics and my body just loves to be fat... I don't WANT to be fat, but I can't beat myself up over it either. I would never be under a size 10 either and be healthy... I DO have large bones, I'm 5'7" etc... Anyway, I do hope I will finally get in better shape with a kid though I know it takes a lot more work! *sigh*

AFM.... just got back from my 12 week scan!! Baby is measuring a little big which is a teensy concern.. measured 12w4d.. has been measuring 3 days ahead for the past few scans, but my mom had me and my brother at over 9lbs so I know I'm not in for a tiny baby here!
The scary part is that when I went to the bathroom right before leaving for my appointment... I was spotting! pink! :( And more than just a tiny streak! :( So I was freaked out and worried as all hell! doc put me on pelvic rest and I have to do another week of the progesterone :dohh: and if it gets worse, I have to call him ... I was so thrilled with not having spotted at all so far! :(

anyway, here's the scan pic (head is at the bottom, lol!)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/ultrasound002a-1.jpg


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- :hugs: struggling to find the right weight is hard. I finally reached that point this last year where I wanted to get thinner/toned to be healthy. I found I had more energy and was less sick. I did struggle with seeing the bigger version of me until I saw a picture of me in a bikini and I was shocked and proud that it was my body. Breastfeeding really did help me lose a lot of weight, so hoping that works again. I got down to 150lbs after 12 weeks. Two months later I got down to 140lbs but I sat there a really long time because I was working and taking care of a new baby, I was to exhausted to work out. Took about two years to lose 65lbs. I'm hoping breastfeeding along with pilates/yoga will help get my booty back into shape afterward.


----------



## luckyme225

lisa- sorry you started spotting today,I know how stressful that is. :hugs: Very cute ultrasound pic!! Are you going to spill the beans to the world now lol?


----------



## mummy3

Lisa, cute pic! Im sorry your spotting, im there too and its scary:hugs:

Inge, I remember back to one of my 12 week scans, I think was baby #2, and I over filled my bladder and they kept sending my back to "pee a little bit" then "pee a tiny bit more" :rofl:

I think Im gonna post a bump pic when hubby gets home for lunch, I dunno how to get pics up but hes really good:haha:


----------



## cheree89

Mummy3 - your childrens' names are fantastic! I have a ridiculous MS excel list of about 50 boys names and 50 girls names. I am a bit OCD about it I guess.

Great scan Lisa - I hope the spotting goes away soon! I've never read the Pern books - should I add them to my list?

Hopeful and Lucky - I used to be a crazy exercise woman, but now, I just walk and occasionally go to the gym. I don't really have time for much else and honestly, I am ok with how I look. I could lose 15 pounds, but its not the end of the world if I don't. Part of it, I think, is my age - I've kind of grown out of OCDing about my weight - now I OCD about other things. HaHa! Of course, it helps that I am more of the outdoorsy type (but not the big city bright lights girl or a beach girl or really any type of girl that requires high fashion or skimpy outfits :winkwink:).


----------



## Wiggler

I LOVE a lot of the names in the WOT books, but they are so "out there" and i'm not giving my kids middles names so i can't use them :( I did however name my wonderful cat after the smoke monster in Lost. He is called "Smokey" :)

I have to agree that Brandon Sanderson has done wonderful things with the books, and its nice that there wasnt a 5 page description of Elayne having a bath.

Lisa - Lovely scan pic hun! Sorry you're spotting hun :hugs:

My hips are KILLING me since i got back from my little trip to the park, I'm now almost certain I will need physio :cry: And with my aim being get out of the flat at least once a day i don't know how i'm going to manage with this pain.
Monday is going to be awful, the hospital is over a mile away and we have to walk there and back!! It'll be worth it though to see my little flump :)


----------



## wild2011

USAF_WIFE said:


> Posting this here as well girls I posted it in big girls support but not answering and im impatient.
> 
> Hey ladies I have a quick question. I am a US size 18 and I honestly don't feel like ive got a bump and I really don't feel my uterus.. I am so paranoid that maybe my bubs stopped growin.. I have my first ob firday. I just thought I would show earlier this being my second. Even with my tummy being fluffy. I think the only time ive been super excited is a few days ago when I took an intellegender test and it predicts a boy. Sorry to ramble just wondering if I have cause to worry.

just to put u at ease, i was huge on my first n showed quickly, on my second i didnt look rpegnant at all, got to full term and if it wenr for the waddle u wouldnt know i was expecting, i hated it :blush:, third i had hyperemesis and lost over 3 stone in 1st/second tri and didnt look pregnant till 19 weeks wen it popped form no where, and this time ive felt bloat for 2 weeks but been showing for 2-3 days now. :thumbup: dont worry too much, im sure baby is growing just fine x


----------



## 24/7

I haven't got any bump either USAF_WIFE, and my tummy isn't even hard yet, we still have plenty of time. :) Only give away I'm pregnant at the moment is the MS, tiredness and footballs that have replaced by little boobs. :p xx


----------



## Inge

Im so excited but nervous about my scan too. Im stressing abit cos Im going to lose a weeks pay due to being off this week but I know its fine. I never spend that much anyway tbh. Im so sleepy today but cant sleep when OH isnt here :wacko:


----------



## lisaf

cheree - the pern series is by Anne McCaffrey... I love all her books... if you like sci-fi/fantasy you will probably like at least one of her series (my husband loves the ship series)


----------



## Wiggler

My OH just called disgusting and a minger because tomorrow I am going to make myself a HUGE Marmite, cheese and baked beans sandwich! :haha: I can't wait for that! Om nom nom :)

Hmm, I think my revenge for his unkind words will be me stealing the bedcovers tonight!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

Well done on getting out wiggler!

I lost all my baby weight through breastfeeding, before I had James I was a fitness freak and I was so depressed about how I looked whilst pregnant it ruined it all for me. Looking back I wish I had enjoyed it a bit more as actually the baby weight wasn't so bad to shift in the end!


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- No it didn't make me feel crazy. the over the counter ones did, theres so much crap in the stuff you can buy at the store. I think coffee was stronger than the diet pills.

Lucky- Ya, i'm putting a lot of hopes on breast feeding haha... so crossing fingers and toes for that one. 

I am 9 weeks today and I think i look farther along that I am, I am not bloated really, I have gained 3 lb. but its all in my "bump" area. here is a pic of before and after.. the first one isn't of me from the side but you can tell my stomach was FLAT and the 2nd was from this morning.
 



Attached Files:







before.jpg
File size: 104.3 KB
Views: 9









Photo 40.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thank you ladies for putting my mind at ease! I go tomorrow and I really hope to hear my bubs heart. I just want today over!


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- you have such a cute little bump! I haven't taken a bump picture in a few weeks, so I might take one tomorrow.


I'm struggling on whether to tell people or not next week. We are having all our friends over for a Halloween party and I'm sure the first place they will look once they see I'm not drinking is my stomach. Even if they didn't at our last social gathering my friend was pregnant and we were just trying to play off she was sick (she was waiting to tell all of their family first) and she didn't have a bump or anything but everyone assumed she was pregnant. I will be 10 1/2 weeks by the party. I've been feeling pretty confident about this pregnancy but I know things happen. Maybe if I lose the baby so far into the pregnancy I would need support from everyone but at the same time telling everyone you lost your baby is not something that comes easy. So conflicted as to what to do. Last time around I told the world by 7 weeks lol.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky, that's how people are figuring me out, they have noticed at lunch or dinner I am not drinking wine and wont shut up about it. I've told some friends but lied to others and said i was on antibiotics. 
I understand your reservations on telling people, but I am about to burst and want to tell everyone so I might next week as well. 
How long were you thinking of waiting if you didn't tell them now?


----------



## hopefulmama

Also I really feel like I look like a whale, my upper body, my legs, my arms, my face everything is normal but that lower region.. isn't that what people look like when they are like 3 months and up? i mean maybe it was the shake and chili cheese dog from yesterday, but its hard not soft.


----------



## lisaf

I just told everyone at work and online, lol... one girl dropped her eyes to my tummy and I wanted to say... 'nope, just fat right now, not showing!'


----------



## hopefulmama

aww congrats lisa!!!


----------



## luckyme225

I was thinking of waiting until my 11 week appointment, figured the midwife could hear the heart beat on the doppler by then. I just don't think I will be able to make it two more weeks with seeing everyone next weekend. Plus I am so ready to just scream, I'm tired, I'm sick, then hungry, I'm emotional.... I'M PREGNANT. I just haven't been myself since week 5. Hoping week 14 I will start to get some of me back. Do you have a smaller torso? That might be a reason you are starting to show. I feel like the shorter you are, the sooner you might show because there is less room.

lisa- don't you love how that's the first place people look when you say your pregnant haha. Did you figure out which facebook thing you wanted to use or did you just spit it out?


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya lucky, I am 5'2.. super petite, but my legs aren't that short... people have always told me i don't "look like a short person." I guess my only example would be when you look at picutres of kim or kourtney kardashion or see them on tv they don't look like they're short, but in real life they are barely 5'0.. I am not talking about the ginormous sister who looks nothing like the other two. 
If you look at the pic i put up of me in red dress, you can see i don't have big hips or anything just petite. now my hips are about 2 inches bigger(yes i have been measuring myself) and my lower abdomen is like 3 inches bigger, but my proper waist line is still exact same. 

If you are truly confident about this pregnancy I would say go for it and scream it from the roof. 
I know it sucks to feel like something else is controlling everything in your body and you've been invaded. I have never been so moody, and today i just got so sad and alone it turned to anger and i lost it and started crying and couldnt stop for almost 2 hours. 
What does your husband want to do?


----------



## hopefulmama

Just realized we are one day apart.


----------



## luckyme225

I think you'll probably end up being one of those girls who get a perfect basketball bump. My girlfriend is petite and she gained only in her belly and got this cute round belly, I was so jealous!

My husband is down for whatever. He said do whatever makes me happy. I think I'll announce it next Friday. I'm sure it will feel like such a relief. Sorry your having a hard day :hugs: When does your husband get back into town? Or are you going to visit him soon? Hope you have some good support from friends to help you through the craziness of first tri.

We are only one day apart!! Guess we might go in to labor around the same time!


----------



## lisaf

luckyme225 said:


> lisa- Did you figure out which facebook thing you wanted to use or did you just spit it out?

I chose to use 'is barefoot and...' ... it was cute and just a teensy bit vague... first friend said "pregnant? in the kitchen? both?"

Then of course DH chimes in with 'who's the father'... I mean we normally joke like that but GEEZ!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky, ya thank god I see him this thursday I'm so thrilled. I'm flying to miami Wed. and he arrives thursday so super super happy, and we are going to tell his family etc while there. 
All of my best friends don't live in NYC or the one's that do are traveling in Europe currently so i am sort of a loner here besides my daily talk with my doorman, my cleaning lady who comes every other day, and my lunches/dinners with my friends but not the ones i have told. I basically have become besties with my doorman and cleaning lady, any chance i get to talk to someone i don't shut up. I've honestly never felt this lonely or bored. 
My husband isn't the most amazing support system either, he doesn't really "get it" and doesn't treat me any differently being pregnant, which really upsets me. I understand he's very busy and stressed out, but out of anyone I want to be there for me even if they can't be physically, obviously it's him. My friends that have kids told me that their husbands were the same and nonchalant about the whole thing till like they knew the sex cause that's when it felt real to them. I don't know, it's just really hard.


----------



## mummy3

We have told pretty much everyone but the mil still:dohh: will do it on monday..

Hopeful, your bump is really really cute! With you being so petite I think you just show sooner, but will be really neat:thumbup: Im 5 foot 10 so baba has plenty space to hide out, will put pic up but hubby ended up late for his lunch so has to be this evening!

Lucky if your happy I would just come out with it at the party, great time to do it!:happydance:


----------



## lisaf

I wanted to tell you ladies something funny... DH and I were waiting a while in the doc's scanning room. He complained that it was stuffy and I told him that he could sit around with his clothes from the waist-down removed and then we'll see if its too stuffy for him.

Anyway... we got REALLY tempted to have him sit up on the table with his pants off draped in the sheet and have me sitting in the chair.


----------



## hopefulmama

lisaf said:


> I wanted to tell you ladies something funny... DH and I were waiting a while in the doc's scanning room. He complained that it was stuffy and I told him that he could sit around with his clothes from the waist-down removed and then we'll see if its too stuffy for him.
> 
> Anyway... we got REALLY tempted to have him sit up on the table with his pants off draped in the sheet and have me sitting in the chair.

HAHAHAHA.. men are daft and love to speak with out thinking first. just hide the remote from him.


----------



## lisaf

lol, well mine and I are kidders... I am almost kicking myself for not letting him sit on the table... we were thinking of it more as a joke to play on the doctor... I really wonder if he would have laughed hysterically or just thought we were weird.


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- I do think some husbands are just like that. My husband who really really wanted to TTC and looked at baby stuff before we even got pregnant is totally nonchalant about everything. He says it's because it doesn't seem real to him yet. With our son he didn't truly start getting excited until we found out the sex and he got to see an actual baby looking thing on the ultrasound machine. Looks like it will be the same way this time around. I hope this week goes by fast for you and that you are in Miami with your hubby in no time. i bet you guys will have fun telling the family.

lisa- I think that was a cute way to announce it. That's too funny what your husband said.

mummy- Yeah I'm hoping that it will be a fun time to come out with it. Have fun telling your MIL, I'm sure she'll be excited.


----------



## mummy3

Ok, heres first bump pic today at 12+4, excuse the blurry and curious george pjs:haha:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - You have a gorgeous little bump!! 

Lisa - My and OH joke about that too, He jokes that i've had it off with the postman! :haha:

Mummy, lovely little bump coming on :)

Once again i had a terrible nights sleep, 3.15am wake up cos Dylan woke up screaming :(, 5am wake up cos OH was too lazy to turn off his alarm clock, then finally got up at 6.45am when Dylan woke up again. Found it really hard to get to sleep too, my hips were so painful when i got into bed and was laying down, they feel better this monring though so i can take Dylan for a walk around the park :happydance:


----------



## stardust22

Happy 9 weeks to us (luckyme)

Good morning ladies.

How lovely to announce the pregnancy. I cant wait until that day comes!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies :)

Wow mummy n hopeful lovely bumps!! Im still to conscientious to take one of mine lolol I only have 1 photo of me being pregnant with Joshua and there is no bump to be seen lol (I see it because I know its there but its a forward looking photo lol). Maybe I will post one in a few months when its more bump and less fat lolol

I got a letter today, from the gynae dept saying I was now top of the waiting list to see the gynae team about ferility options. Felt so nice ringing them and saying I had conceived naturally in the waiting time :) The lady was full of congratulations for me also, must be nice for them to hear such news too!

Ive got a stinking headache today :( I am refusing to take paracetamol, although I know its safe, I just dont trust it to be safe (Im sure only you ladies would understand me on that one!) so Im knocking back sips of water hoping that Im just dehydrated. Whats worse is I should be finished work for the weekend, but Ive got a 2 hour shift to put in after lunch too so no nap for me!! Good news is sickness I think is subsiding yay! Today I didnt wake up and 'feel sick' woohoo... although was icky about an hour or so later, I was clearly ready for breakfast, but felt ok after :) Now just waiting for this bloom of energy Im promised lol 

Good luck with todays scans :) Lisa your scan pic is great!! Are you sure baby is measuring big and you're not just further along than you think? Although they do say bigger babies come down the birthing canal easier ;) 

When I announced my pregnancy on FB.. after doing all the important people in person or by phone, I put my scan photo up with a caption.. 'Joshua's baby brother or sister' thats it lol (oh and the date). To say a few were shocked would be an understatement lol I dont think my closest friends saw it coming, never mind the more distant ones lol


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- I see a little bump trying to form :happydance:

wiggler- sorry you had a bad nights sleep.:hugs:

stardust- woohoo happy 9 weeks to us is right. Cues the music and balloons!! :cake: only 31 more weeks to go.

new- sorry you have a head ache today. Yes, you will have to post a bump pic when your ready :) I love bumps!!! lol.


----------



## luckyme225

Alright ladies, here's my 9 week bump!!!! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







9 weeks.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## stardust22

You are so lovely and slim and just a tiny little bump!


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump Lucky. I think i'll have to get some advice from you on how to get nice and slim like that after bubs is born. My body used to be like that :(


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks Wiggler. It took me two years to bounce back. I finally forced myself to do pilates or yoga 3 times a week, then a 20 minutes ab video twice a week. It helped tone me up after a few months. I'm going to force myself to not wait around and workout as soon as I'm healed that way it will only take a year this time hopefully. I suppose only gaining 1/2 of what a gained last time would help too lol.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Had my first visit today. Baby is due May 20th and is healthy. I had a lot of stuff in my pee pee though so I have a feeling meds are incoming. Other then that all went well doc did not really let me see bubs on the US but hubby and big sissy got to see it dancing and wiggling. Strong HB. I am happy no more worries.
 



Attached Files:







Baby #2 Face and tiny hands!.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5









Baby #2 Side profile.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wiggler

Aww lovely piccies USAF!

Just done anotehr check of my weight (as i am losing it i like to keep an eye to make sure its not too drastic) and so far lost 17lbs in the past 12 weeks. I dont understand it though cos i am eating like a pig! It must just be the excess weight i piled on when i had my implanon coming off. My MW will be happy. she was sooo worried about my weight when i saw her. (I was about 4ish stone overweight)


----------



## lisaf

yay USAF... beautiful scan.. bummer they didnt flip the screen for you to see too! :( My FS has a 2nd screen up on his wall so I can see everything at the same time he does... I think I got spoiled, LMAO

new - I'm measuring big...and I KNOW my numbers are right... I had a follicle scan on CD13 and hadn't ovulated yet but started my surge that day/night... fertility friend pegged my ovulation at CD15 but its possible I O'd CD14 (which would make my LMP numbers perfectly on time)
first scan I was 6w1d according to LMP and measured exactly that (all my scans have been done on the same day of the week, same time of day)... next week's scan I was a few days behind, but the week's scan after that I was 1 day ahead (8w2d)... then at my 10 week scan I should have been 10w1d but I was 10w3d... now at my 12 week when I should be 12w1d I was 12w4d...
SO... my little one here does seem to be growing quite well/fast... though it makes sense with how much food I'm eating and how little weight I'm putting on that the baby must be growing really fast right now... Maybe its just a catch-up/slow down thing... where its growing more now but will grow slower later?
Heck, it was moving a lot.. maybe the picture was blurred? ;) :haha:
DH commented on how he has a huge head, so thats why the kid is measuring big right now :dohh:
Trying not to worry, you know? Impossible not to think about it but I'm not obsessing at least.


----------



## mummy3

Lisa, its pretty normal, my last baby measured 5 days ahead by the 12 week scan, I had one at 6 weeks and one at 8 weeks so know dates were right, by the 20 week scan she measured smaller so it can change. :thumbup:

Lucky, cute bump! Im convince mine doesnt have much yet, but who knows:shrug:

Nice scan USAF, glad you're not so worried.

Wiggler, thats a lot of weightloss :shock: at least you know its the implanon, your midwife wont think its too much will she?

New:hugs: im sorry about your head, I have being taking tylenol which is the same as paracetemol, im not as brave as you:blush: Lol at telling the gynae people, that must've felt good!!

We took my son for his kidney test today, and it turns out his left kidney is refluxing back quite badly so hes on permenant antibiotics now and is going back for more tests, he's feeling pretty sorry for himself now after the catheter.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- so cute!! you have such a long torso!! I am jealous!!!! damn you tall people! 

I had lunch with a friend today who wouldn't shut up about assuming I was pregnant so I finally was like ' ya i am, can we change subject" 
Since i've been pregnant i have been really bad about canceling plans with people, because I feel worse at night than in the daytime and i think people are staring to get really annoyed, one of which knows i am pregnant and they don't understand at all and thinks i am just being rude.


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful,I wish I was shorter lol. I cant believe that person was so mean even after knowing you are pregnant, some people can be so self absorbed! Dont feel bad about cancelling, just think about LO:hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy, trust me being 5'2 is not that amazing. i.e. i look 4 months pregnant and i'm not. 
I wish I could at least get an extra couple inches. I was just in the elevator coming up from walking my dog and this pregnant woman had a bunch of cupcakes and she asked me if i wanted one, of course i said yes, then she says "first one?" I had no idea what she was talking about then she;s like, "first baby? I know its weird but i can always tell when people are pregnant, what are you about 10 or 11 weeks?" I nearly fell over in elevator. 
Do pregnant women get pregdar? like gays guys have gaydar?


----------



## lisaf

lol... you're just never the person she is wrong about :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

wait... either that, or she saw the hungry glint in your eye... that might be a recognizable trait! :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

maybe, or the fact i look like dog poo and have ditches under my eyes from lack of proper sleep.
god bless her anyway, she was VERY pregnant, and offered me cupcakes. I don't know if i'd be that nice to someone I didn't know who lived in my building haha


----------



## lisaf

lol, I don't know if I'd share my cupcakes with a FRIEND at this point... mine... allllll mine... :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya i made creme brulee french toast this am, and totally BSed my friend and said i didnt feel like cooking who I had invited over the night before for breakfast today... I just really didn't want to cook extra and share with anyone :)


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- hope your son feels better!!

yum, even though I feel like crap a cupcake sounds good! Hope you enjoyed hopeful! 

I just ordered pizza for dinner, should be here any minute. Not sure it was the best idea when I feel like I could throw up at any moment but I decided what the heck. Sometimes greasy crap makes me feel better.


----------



## hopefulmama

I couldn't even eat dinner tonight, I get sooo nauseated at night time. It hits me like a wave by 730/8 and i'm done for the night.. So i either try to eat a late heavy lunch like I did today or a very early dinner.
Pizza does sound good though, i have been craving it all week but Since I am alone it's sorta silly to order, cause either 1/2 will be thrown out or go bad.


----------



## hopefulmama

Forgot to ask, does anyone have any problems with their scalp since pregnant? 
When I was pregnant before, i started getting this odd rash on my scalp so I went to my dermatologist and got this foam stuff to treat it. I've been fine the last couple of weeks, but the last couple days i feel like I have a chemical burn like i've dyed my hair 10 times in a day and i have done NOTHING. It's very odd. My derm. said it was normal to have skin changes and sometimes it happens to peoples scalp instead of face. 
I am really pissed that this came up because i was going to color my hair next week now I can't... I look like a fool, I have naturally blonde hair and dye it dark so i am walking around with an inch or more of blonde roots. UGHHHHHHHH Ridiculous 

also yes you can dye your hair when you're pregnant. its a crazy thing, that my doctors and stylist said is totally fine as long as you're not using bleach.


----------



## luckyme225

The pizza ended up curving my nausea, how crazy is that. I know that you get skin changes while pregnant, I got blotches with my last pregnancy but I don't think you should get anything that burns your scalp. Wonder if you have a new sensitivity to your shampoo now that your pregnant? Hope you can get something figured out. I need to dye my hair too but I'm waiting until I'm out of first tri. I could really use a fresh new color, I'm bored with the color/highlights i got last time.


----------



## hopefulmama

Well thats good the pizza helped! 
I stopped in my ob's office today because I got my fave nurse a flower arrangement (yes i do this so i don't have to wait when there, and i can call whenever i have freak outs), and i discussed my prenatal vitamin issues and they said to stop taking them and replace with Flinstone's vitamins 2x a day till my nausea goes away around the 2nd trimester. I googled it and it says same thing, apparently a lot of dr's tell woman this so now I feel a bit better about it.


----------



## hopefulmama

Im wondering if the scalp thing is because yesterday I had a blow out and maybe it burnt my scalp. Cause its really only on my part... Feels like some sort of burn.


----------



## lisaf

odd.. about the scalp thing.. don't know how to fix it though.. i have dealt with eczema and rashes my whole life so I'm good with the lotions but don't know much about scalp stuff

I had an awesome dinner... homemade pizza with pesto sauce, sun dried tomatoes, and feta cheese... yummmm


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies! I got rudely awoken AGAIN! first by rain hammering on my window, then by my darling son waking up at 5am! 

I talked to my mum last night about all the baby clothes (a LOAD of clothes from newborn to about 9 months) stored in her loft and the swing and she said they should be fine, so should the swing, My dad is getting them down either today or tomorrow and as soon as she has checked them she will ring me to tell me how they are :)

I have about 4 weeks until my next midwife appointment and they cant go fast enough! I'm going to tell her how bad my hips have gotten and with any luck i should get a speedy referral to physio.


----------



## MilosMommy7

anyone else around 12w getting a firmer belly yet? idk if i'm just feeling things or not. lol


----------



## wild2011

morning all,

my girls have a week off school now, yayyyy no school runs for a few days, i feel so crappy. hoping things ease off in the next few weeks, anybody have any nice plans this weekend? x


----------



## new_to_ttc

We're on school holidays too wild yay!!! Although I still have to work so I still have to get up stupid early and take Joshua to day care lol Although, I do get to pick him up at 11.30am when I finish work and spend lots of quality time with him :) School takes up soooooo much of our time lol My little man shared his pop tarts with me today, I am soooo honoured lol He said it would be nice for the baby to have some... I never usually get a look in to his things lol 

This is going to sound weird, especially as I know we're all feeling like all we do is eat and sleep lol BUT is anyone else struggling with portion size? I know a lot of you are eating more than normal, but is that more frequent but smaller portion sizes? I have noticed over the last couple of weeks I cant eat any where near the amount of food I used to eat. Although I do eat every 3 hours or so, its just something tiny I cant actually fit a proper meal in. I think my stomach has actual shrank lol

Milos... my tummy is very firm and it is starting to go round too. At first I put it down to bloating, but the firmness isnt going, the roundness is just growing lol 

Lisa... Im sure the baby will settle down over the next few weeks. They all grow at different rates, and not all babies are the same size there has to be some difference. Its not like there is a huge difference in dates so Im sure its all ok, and as mummy says it'll probably be on track by your next scan!

hopeful... when I was pregnant with Joshua I developed all kinds of new allergies, its possible you have developed an allergy to a shampoo you have been using? If its burning Id definitely get someone to take a look at it for you! Oh and once I had him most things I could go back to using, the only think I remain allergic too is gold. Ive already noticed this pregnancy an increase in allergies but the doctors here are much better than I had last time and they are on top of it :)

mummy... I hope you're little boy is ok! Poor little thing, I think I'd be feeling very sorry for myself too! Im sure its been a tough time for you too hun!! Hope you're all ok. How's your sickness now? Is the cramping subsiding yet? Hope you heard back from the dr's office! 

Wiggler... you have done amazing on the weightloss hun!!! Just be careful you dont lose too much too quick! But sounds like you eating plenty and doing it sensibley :) Im still losing weight.. small amounts, 2lb here, 4lb there, 1lb this week I think I lost about 10lb ish since falling pregnant so over the moon with that! I'd like about another 5 or 7lb off before I start gaining pregnancy weight. Although be happy with a maintain for the rest of the pregnancy lol

The pee'ing thing has started lol... 4 or 5 times I was up last night and the night before arghhhh lol I havent had this earlier in pregnancy like some of you, thought I had skipped it rofl

Ive no plans for this weekend, weather doesnt look favourable so may just watch some dvd's with Joshua. May do some housework... but that is a very big MAY lolol Although think I do need to do some laundry. Been putting it off as weather sooo bad cant get it dry outside lol


----------



## 24/7

I second the allrergy issues, I sneeze and blow my nose day and night now, and I have no idea why, but its driving me mad!! :( xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

24/7, it's called pregnancy rhinitis. The hormones in pregnancy cause your mucus membranes to swell, causing a lot of sneezing, nose blowing, and stuffiness. It's completely normal and will go away after the pregnancy.

On another note, my ticker changed today! Second trimester today!


----------



## wild2011

ohh happy 3rd tri brandi.

24/7 thats really normal you'll get really stuffy nose on and off for a while yet, and the chance of nose bleeds. one of the many joys of pregnancy haha.

new- least u get loads of quality time wiv him while he's off school, im stay at home for the foreseable future, dh and i have our own business so if needed i step in but usually just oversea accounts at home. school runs were driving me mad until my 2nd lo went from nursery to reception, so glad i can now drop both up in the morning and then only one more pick up in afternoon, im loving the time i get with sienna all day, though saying that strugling alot of late i could sleep all day and she's very needy :)


----------



## hopefulmama

My scalp burning went away finally, thank god, I def think it was from the blowdryer.


----------



## luckyme225

new- that is too cute that Joshua wanted to share his poptart.

I feel as if I'm getting a cold. I feel a sort of lump in my throat. I really hope it's just a fluke as I start my 7 day stretch at the hospital tonight. The last thing I want to do is have my immune system even more suppressed when I'm coming in contact with tons of very sick people. I feel like I need 10 hours of sleep lately, don't know how 5 hours a night is gonna cut it. I just hope this week goes by fast, I have an appointment with the nurse on Friday.

Hope you ladies are having a good weekend.:flower:


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - i'm bigger so it's not quite round yet. but i can feel it getting harder when i feel around by my pubic bone.

24/7 - my allergies have been killing me! it's like i'm sneezing non-stop.


----------



## 24/7

It's driving me mad, its constant, but always worse at night and I'm constantly waking up to sneeze or blow my nose, it's always one thing or another!! 
Had my flu jab today, so have a very achy arm now!! xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

i'm sneezing right now! and my throat is getting itchy :/
i turned down the flu shot. not really into shots while pregnant.


----------



## 24/7

I have immune system problems, and am asthmatic, so as much as I didn't want it, I think it was the right thing to do, it's so hard to decide. xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

awww. that sucks! i've had bronchitis, pnuemonia, and said i had acute asthma as a kid. but never had any problems for years now.


----------



## 24/7

Swapsie please!! :p I was perfectly healthy until I got to about 15, got coeliac that wasn't diagnosed until last year and it just destroyed my body, and left me a wreck!! xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

lol i'm the exact opposite. as a kid i was sooo sick all the time. but once i got older i kinda grew out of things. but my bronchitis was during high school. thats the last thing i had to "deal" with.


----------



## 24/7

Enjoy it!! :) 
I really need to go and clean the kitchen, but just can't face it, and OH is at work, and left in clean, so I have no choice!! :p xx


----------



## meow951

2 days until my scan! So excited and nervous!

I keep feeling faint, i've nearly fainted quite a few times, as in i would've of if i hadn't sat down and put my head between my legs. It happened twice this morning. Plus i've been getting a lot of headaches and blurred vision. I thought this might be down to migraines but now i'm thinking maybe it's something else.

I don't know if i need to ring my midwife because they don't see you unless it's a routine appointment do they e.g like 16 weeks. Or do i need to ring my doctor?


----------



## 24/7

I've been having awful headaches on my right side, and down into my face the last week, very yuck!! I felt faint in the begining too.... :( I don't like my MW so would ring midwife, but I'm sure either in fine. xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I would give my midwife a call. Any idea what your blood pressure is like? Mines very low and I get dizzy spells constantly during pregnancy it's really annoying! If not might be our blood sugar levels? Try eating a biscuit regularly through the day that might help xx


----------



## msq

I'm due May 1st! Can I join you ladies :D


----------



## mummy3

Hi msq:flower:

Its pretty normal to have headaches and feel faint, trying a biscuit or sitting for low blood pressure is a good idea but checking with midwife/doctor is a good idea.

Meow I have my nuchal scan on monday at 8am too so im really nervous as well, I hope all goes well for us both:hugs:

New, how nice of joshua to share his poptart! No way would any of mine share :rofl: They try and eat anything good as quick as possible incase their siblings steal it! My sickness is a lot better now, still take the pills but they work really well and I can carry on as normal:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- how are you doing, are you ok?


----------



## lisaf

Hey ladies, hope you're all doing well.
I had a total emotional breakdown at the car dealership because I felt they took too long to look at my car :dohh: hormones anyone? :haha:
I was hyperventilating as I cried to my husband on the phone after I got my car. 
It doesn't help that I have to go back next week or sometime soon because they didn't have the part in to do the other repair I needed.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- I am sorry to hear that, this happened to me other day in restaurant because they didn't put ham in my mac n cheese and again today with grocery delivery guy cause he forgot my cinnamon rolls. I lost it and couldn't stop crying like a crazy person. 

I am sure the car thing was 100x worse. sorry!


----------



## lisaf

lol... well I was stuck there waiting for my car.. so sort of worse... I went and had a cry in the bathrooom briefly at one point.
This was my 3rd Saturday at the dealership in the past few months... I had a major service... then they ordered the peg that holds my floormat down... so I had to go back to have that installed...
then this time was because the beeper that warns you when your headlights are on wasn't working... and because my clutch pedal squeaks...
so I have to go back when they get the part for the clutch.


----------



## hopefulmama

Yuck I hate driving, I got into a car accident in march 07 where some ahole hit me who was stoned and driving like a 1970s huge bronco and i had just got a new bmw like 2 weeks prior so the size of our vehicles were quite comparable and he side swiped me running a light and my car spun for like 2 min which felt like an hour and i thought i was going to die. Since then i rarely drive.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh, Lisa, I hate car issues. In December, I have to spend $500 to fix my odometer, another $500 to replace the regulator in my passenger side door, and discovered today that my gas tank has a leak in it. A 45 minute drive, which usually uses up 1/8 of a tank of gas used 1/4 tank today. I wasted 1/2 a tank of gas today and have to drive the same distance tomorrow. Then on Tuesday, I have to drive an equal distance and back, and in the evening, a further distance and back. I don't even want to know what it's going to cost to fix the gas tank.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Two words ladies twelve weeks :)

Hope u are all well, so many posts i can't keep up x


----------



## lisaf

:happydance: for the 12 weeks!!!


----------



## cheree89

Woohoo - I am jealous of the 12 weeks. Although I am psyched to hit 10 weeks tomorrow.

I really need to take my car in - it needs brakes, new transmission fluid, oil change and a new belt. Ugh. I was going to do it today, but I just didn't feel up to it. I hope this time next year I will be getting a new car.


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisaf said:


> :happydance: for the 12 weeks!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya ladies! ONLY ONE MORE SLEEP UNTIL MY SCAN!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I cant wait to see everyone's piccies tomorrow, it seems there are quite a few of us being scanned tomorrow :thumbup:

Today is the 3rd day in a row I have been rudely awaken, so I am now giving up on having a lay in, but I will try to have a nap later!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

meow951 said:


> 2 days until my scan! So excited and nervous!
> 
> I keep feeling faint, i've nearly fainted quite a few times, as in i would've of if i hadn't sat down and put my head between my legs. It happened twice this morning. Plus i've been getting a lot of headaches and blurred vision. I thought this might be down to migraines but now i'm thinking maybe it's something else.
> 
> I don't know if i need to ring my midwife because they don't see you unless it's a routine appointment do they e.g like 16 weeks. Or do i need to ring my doctor?

its quite normal to feel like that during first tri u could ring midwife or doctor, though generally midwife will prob pass it off as not being a problem in early stages, if you get the above in late stages u most deffo should contact them, if you worried about it ring either to put u at ease. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good morning all :)

1 sleeps till your scans ladies wooppeeeeee

Meow I guess it depends how supportive your MW team are and doctors... my MW said if I have a question worry or concern day or night there is always a MW somewhere who will take my call and she left me numerous numbers, and my doctors aint so bad either. It wouldnt hurt a MW to tell you its normal over the phone hun but it would give you a huge peace of mind! If not maybe book an appointment to see your practice nurse and have her check your BP and let her offer you reassurance, if she feels its not quite normal then she'll be able to seek a 2nd opinion from a GP while you are there! Do try to increase your sugar intake, have dextrose on hand, or lucazade hun, or biscuts and if you do feel faint take something.

Lisa.. nightmare with the hormones! I broke down in the supermarket the other week because they had no chicken pie.. oops lol (and as Joshua pointed out when I was sobbing in the ailse... 'mummy you dont even like pie' lolol). Think it gets hold of us at the most inconvienent times lol Hope the car gets on the mend soon. Mine has cost me a fortune in recent weeks, and still needs a new oil sump but the like is sooooo slight Im going to try and wait until I have finished paying for Christmas as my wages are down atm :(

I couldnt get up today I was up sooooo many times in the night to pee I was like a drip this morning. I think I got some stretching going on, I moved in bed and oowwwwww then I got up and sneezed and wow that really hurt :( Im sure it'll settle down over the day baby must be on a growth spurt hehe


----------



## wild2011

morning new, omg i know how the painful sneeze hurts, wowzers had one th eother day , made my eyes water. im feeling rather ok today for the first time in weeks, so im off to do the weekly shop, which has been poo to say the least lately as ive not been able to stomach the meat isles. as for pie, mmmmmmmm ive got 3 variety of chicken pies in my freezer, but i want the one in creamy white sauce, do u think they have ne left wen i go shopping , nooooo i cud cry about it too lol. im sure weve got many more momments like this to come, my little leila stopped me in my tracks this morning to tell me there's 2 or 3 babies in my tummy cos its getting so big. lol. so she got a hahah very funny off me. off to jump in my bath have a good day girls! x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I need to go to the shops too, we run out of bread, milk, grapes, yoghurt lol all the basics but I am so so tried I just cant even think about going all that way its at least 3 minutes by car lolol Think I may do as you are and go for a bath although be scared of falling asleep in it! My bathroom is downstairs so when I need to wake up to pee I have to come down, round to the back of the house and then all the way back, it wakes me up proper and takes me an age to get back to sleep... by which time I need to go again :(


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- I'm doing all right, thanks for asking. Having only five hours of sleep makes me feel like crap this monring. I'm going to try and nap when my son does in hopes that it will get me moving more. Didn't end up getting a cold thank goodness but once it hit about 10pm last night I started getting super nauseous and a head ache. Probably because it was a full moon so it was crazy in the ER. Hoping tonight it slow, or steady at the very least. If I keep feeling like shit though I'm just going to have to quit soon because it can't be good on my body. How are you doing? Only a few more days until you see your hubby. :happydance:

Lisa- sorry your having car trouble. :hugs: I hate having work done on our vehicles. I get moody over oil changes.


No point in me grocery shopping these days. My food aversions are crazy and I have no idea what i will crave or what wont make me sick each day.:dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

I have a stomach bug, have for the last couple days, bad diarrhea(sorry tmi) and bad nausea... everything I eat is going thru me. I've taken imodium and it does not help at all, so I am going to the dr monday. 

Lucky- soo happy to hear you're ok, I guess I misread and I thought you personally were going to the ER, i didn't know you worked in the ER. oops.. I would imagine the high stress job can't be good on you while pregnant. 

I am very happy to be seeing my hubby soon, i can't wait, it's been 2 weeks exactly to the day and i'm going crazy :(


----------



## luckyme225

haha no only working there!! Yeah, I'm thinking high stress + lack of sleep = not exactly healthy pregnancy. Hoping to stick it out as long as possible because after this we've decided that I'm not going to work anymore. Maybe when our kids are older, but we plan on having three so that could be 10+ years from now before I work again. Sorry you have a stomach bug. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs: Normal pregnancy sickness on top of a stomach bug would not be fun.


----------



## hopefulmama

No it's not fun at all, I hope to get better before flying. That wouldn't be cute at all. 
Man you have balls, I don't think I could handle 3 kids. I want 2 max. I really want 2 little girls w/my luck i'll get boys :( 
I'm not planning on working, I want to be hands on etc. plus if i am this attached to my dogs, god knows how bad it will be with my baby


----------



## msq

I've got my nuchal translucency ultrasound on Tuesday :D I'm super excited.

How are all you ladies doing? I'm so happy to be officially in 2nd trimester, woohoo for 13 weeks :)


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - I had a bug like that a month before I got pregnant.. no fever or nasuea.. just the runs and a grumbly tummy.... I went to the doctor and they wouldn't give me anything until they knew what it was... tests came back negative for everything so basically they said it must be a virus and I had to let it run its course.. 3 weeks was NOT fun... BRAT diet is the only thing that helped at all (bananas, rice, apples, toast)... 

totally go to the doctor though because if it is a bacteria etc, its important to know that and get the right treatment.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya I ate toast and yogurt this morning and so far so good. Regardless it really sucks and it's my luck this would happen before i get to go back to miami and see my husband. 
I am craving the breadsticks and alfredo sauce from the olive garden right now hahaha


----------



## 24/7

I'm in lots of pain today, in line with my belly button and to the right all round my back, can hardly stand up, let alone bend or anything, not sure what I've done but it's rubbish!! xx


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- I'm craving breadsticks too, and cheesy bread with garlic sauce. mmm. It's too bad we can't take pepto bismol while pregnant. I love that stuff when I get an icky tummy.

24/7- hope you feel better. I've been having severe back pain on and off since I found out I was pregnant. Mines in the middle of my back though, I had back pain on and off since giving birth to my son, I think pregnancy just intensified it. Hope you can have an easy day and relax.


----------



## 24/7

Thanks lucky. :)
Right girls, heres my current work situation, and its really getting me down, and I don't know what to do.... I cant do my job pregnant, and have just been moved to an office role, and it was my first day on friday, and I hated it.... I didn't feel comfortable with the people, and at one point I heard them talking about me, and how I was so young to be married with a baby on the way (23) and that made the situation worse. I am not trained to do their job, and I'm finding learning something feeling poorly difficult. I spent the day trying to hold in tears, unsuccesfully at times too, and as I left I just burst into tears and cried for the whole evening. :( I start a seven day stretch tomorrow, followed by just one day off, and I'm feeling so anxious and unhappy, which is made worse by the fact I know feeling like that is bad for the baby. I want to do something different, but hate making a fuss, and I know I'm just going to be told to give it more time, but I just don't want to, I want to just stay at home and feel happy again. I won't see OH on this shift pattern as its so different to his, and this makes me unhappy too. 

I don't think there is anything anyone can say or do, but just felt like a vent. xxx


----------



## lisaf

what country are you in 24/7?


----------



## 24/7

UK, Lisa. xx


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- the papa johns one? I love their garlic butter sauce.. ahhhhh


----------



## MilosMommy7

anyone think i could be having round ligament pains in my ribs already? i had it really bad on my left side with DS. but this time it's on both sides. and it hurts alll day :( idk if it's too soon or not since baby isnt even close to my ribs.


----------



## lisaf

24/7 - sorry, dont' know what the laws are to help you, but you might have to give it a bit longer to give it a chance to work out... I know its always hard adjusting to a new place and learn new tasks. You should say something though about the hurtful gossip about how young you are.. thats not ok.


----------



## 24/7

I'll see how this week goes, and hope I feel more settled by the end, think its extra hard as feel so yuck I just want to be with familiar people in a familiar place. :(
Sorry about the pain milo's mummy, I've had bad pains in my ribs today too. xx


----------



## pinkclaire

24/7 I think you should give it the week and see how you feel, I've hated a job on the first day and loved it by the end of the second! 

As for the gossip, I know it probably doesn't help but now they've got it out the system I'm sure they'll move on to something else. I'm sure they didn't mean it maliciously, but if it happens again you should confront them xx


----------



## mummy3

24/7 :hugs: Thats horrible that people are gossiping about you! Its none of their business and your settled:thumbup: Really hope you feel better soon hun.

Hopeful, I have a stomach bug a bit too, my gut hurts! Seem to catch one everytime I'm pregnant too:dohh: Yay for seeing your hubby again:happydance:

My youngest has a bug too, shes got a fever even with the tylenol and runny nose, croaky voice. So she was up all night as were we, poor baby though.

New, the doc finally rang back late friday saying there machine playing up, they would'nt let us move appointment to next week either so we got 2 seperate scans pretty much doing the same thing, they like buses:dohh: Ooh and can you send some of your pie:winkwink: I really miss cheese and onion pastys, cant get em here and I cant seem to make them:shrug:


----------



## mummy3

I believe the ribs actually move out as you get further along to make room for everything, this could be the cause of the discomfort:hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

this site is dead today


----------



## MilosMommy7

atleast i'm not the only one with the rib pain :/ i hope it doesnt get worse later on. it was bad with DS too. but i didnt start getting it until i was like 25w or so.


----------



## Wiggler

Hello ladies! 

Good luck to everyone who is having a scan today! I can't wait to see all the lovely scan piccies.

I have my scan in 4 hours and am so nervous! I hope this time I can see more on the teeny screen next to the bed.

Me and OH were talking about boy names last night, we have rounded it down to a few that we like. We will probably be browsing some baby name websites over the next few days to help us decide.

xxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

morning wiggler, hope the scan goes well, cant wait to see pics and hear updates. 

ive decided to wait till wedcnesday and if nothing call the hospital to find out when my appointment is, i am addiment my postman has put it thru the wrong door and my neighbours read it n binned it, tut.

24/7 - hope you get on better in work this week, and that the gossiping stops, i had that in work once regarding being young n married wiv baby on way, i soon proved them wrong, im now 27 with 4th on the way and been married 9 years happily. they'll move on soon and be busy talking about secret santa :)


----------



## stardust22

Morning all!

May Blossoms have been a little quiet the past couple days, must be everyone out and about over the weekend. Me too. Busy decorating at my new house as I really need to move in (staying at my parents and on the 5th week now) really need my own bed back. Plus hubby and I are in separate beds HAHA. the bed is too small to share!

Good luck with your scan today Wiggler and all will be perfect!!!! 

I had such awful sicky feeling last night. it always seems to hit me from about 6pm to midnight. Anyone else only get this at night. I feel fine all day!
x


----------



## 24/7

I wish I was having my scan today. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya ladies :)

Milos Ive had sore ribs for a couple of days, feels like they pushing right up into my boobs :( I thought it was a bit early for it to be all the pregnancy I thought maybe there was just more pressure on a previous rib fracture (after the car accident) making it seem worse, but maybe not... if its happening for a few of us maybe its just the body making room. 

Good luck everyone with your scans today :) Cant wait to see all the scans :)

Mummy glad everything seems to be ok now :) Sorry your lil girl is poorly sick, hope she is on the mend soon :) You cant get cheese and onion pasties (or pies lol) here either hun, very much an England thing, and North England at that lol When I go to London they are sparse lol Cant get Hollands here either... and no meat potato at all... what is the world coming to huh!!! lolol I can make a great cheese and onion pie though... never tried to make a pasty lol

Im starting to struggle at night time. I cant get to sleep for some really vivid and horrible dreams, then on the rare occassion I drop off I wake up needing a pee!! Last night I saw 1am.. 2am.. 3am.. 4am.. 5am.. 6.30am.. 7am.. then got up at 8.30am so I may have napped inbetween the hours but I was awake to see the clock change :( It was quite similar the night before too!! Its not too bad when Im not working, but I go back tomorrow and Im not going to cope if I had no sleep either :(

24/7 sorry you're new work colleagues were rude! I dont know how long I will be allowed to do my job until Im moved into an office and Im dreading the transition too :( Im sure given a few days things will relax. Being the new girl is always hard, but sure they'll quickly take you under their wings.


----------



## 24/7

Hold out to stay out of the office as long as possible, I'm so glad I made it to 12 weeks, and only have to stick it out until the end of March and I start my maternity leave, horray!! When does everyone plan to start their mat leave? xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had intended on working until Easter, but learnt that Easter was late this year (about 20th April I think) so I will be finishing before Easter lol Its likely baby will be here by Easter lol Im really no sure when I'll work to, I guess it will all depend on what work Im able to do and my health (couldnt work late with Joshua due to the risks). 

I do want to keep out of the office, but I have to put myself first and the service users. I work with disabled and elderly people in their homes, so I am very much a lone worker. If one of them were to fall or anything it could cause 2 problems. Plus on a realistic scale, I soon will be too big to do my job lol My boss is learning with me, apparently Im the first member of staff to have fallen pregnant in our office (we've only been running in our area for about 3ish years). They seem to be doing lots of risk assessments and monitoring my work load and changing my round to take off any high risk or manual handling calls so so far its working, but this wont last. I estimate I'll be in the office by Christmas and that will drive me stir crazy so will probably take Mat leave early! But I have plenty of Mat leave available to me, I have governement Mat leave and then I can have an additional 12 months of company Mat leave (not that I will be taking that long but its available). I hope to stay in work until March, but I couldnt hack 3 months in the office lol I guess it also depends if I get an induction date for the baby or not because that will change my due date by 2 or 3 weeks earlier!


----------



## 24/7

Luckily my maternity package is 30 weeks full pay, then 9 weeks SMP with optional 17 weeks upaid, and whenever I leave I won't be going back until the second week of Jan 2012, so just need to work out how much unpaid we can afford then will go off ASAP. I hate my job, and due to my coeliac baby will likely be early, so want to have a chance to have a rest before hand and get ready, ideally I'd like to go at the end of Feb, then do the mat leave and SMP then a month of unpaid leave, followed by a month of annual leave which will take me to middle of Feb 2012, but we shall see how it pans out.

Hearing people talk of their maternity packages makes me so greatful for mine, and you for yours!! xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes, I really feel for ladies outside the UK they dont get very long at all :( My company assures me most of mine is full pay, but Im not convinced as Im only part time! With Joshua I didnt even qualify for SMP as I was part time and something to do with NI but I guess its something I best starting looking into properly lol I want to be back to work before Christmas 2011 though I was thinking nearer Sept/Oct because although I will get some level of basic income, with my work I get additional non taxable incomes and that really boosts my wage and taking long periods of leave without it really makes a hole in my pocket.


----------



## wild2011

im at home these days anyway so no maternity leave for me, i intended to work upto 38 weeks on my first, ended up stopping at 36 weeks, slept all weekend woke up the monday in labour, god i was glad i left work early lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wild.. your body must have known ;)

I just had a quick look on line and seems my boss was right, I do qualify for SMP this time!! woopeeee My pay must have been less when I had Joshua. Oh well, thats a huge relief! Plus Im sure she said I get some full pay from them then when I go on SMP it will be at 90% of my wage so thats not too bad either :)


----------



## wild2011

not bad at all and im sure a relief, u can relax about it a bit now :), im in the middle of registering for the aptamil and cow n gate free teddies. wrapped in my duvet on sofa while the girls r running riot, lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

hehe sounds bliss :) Joshua is quietly watching Fireman Sam so Im not up to very much either lol Although I have a list of a million things I could be doing lol ... oh well isnt that what tomorrows are for??? lol


----------



## 24/7

I'm actually doing something today, to try and distract myself from feeling sick - ironong. :( I haven't done any for weeks, probably over a month, oops!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 If I do all my laundry (which I havent done in over a week lol) do you want to do my ironing? I hate ironing lol 

Are you eating little and often for the sickness? Are you worse after certain products? I still cant go near milk!! Hope the sickness settles down soon hun xxxxx


----------



## wild2011

i cant get any eating method right, the only time i can keep anything down is between 9am-12 noon, i then struggle to even keep liquid down, constantly feel dehydrated arghhhh


----------



## hopefulmama

Has anyone had like a dull achy pain that comes and goes near their hip bone on the right side. I woke up with it, i don't have a fever so I ruled out the appendix thing. It's not excruciating, I am wondering if I just slept wrong because I was having very weird dreams moving all over the place... what's this round ligament pain you keep talking about.. cause I was sleeping on my side but sort of twisted.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no :( I was bad in the early weeks but when I came of the prenatals it settled down. You're not taking any prenatals with iron in are you??? At first all I could eat was potato, then I managed cinnemon bagels and slowly added variety but always had a bagel to hand as it quickly settled the nausea :) Luckily now if I feel that sickly feeling fruit settles it, so its far more healthier lol I did find though eating small amounts (and I mean small I still have a smaller portion than Joshua!) but eating something every 2 or 3 hours helps. Hope you ladies find a way of easing it, or it eases up for you soon!


----------



## hopefulmama

I know what round ligament pain is, but how do you guys experience it? over time or is it just sharp and sudden?


----------



## 24/7

Sure, send it over!! :p
No dairy here as I'm lactose intollerent, but still feeling pretty rough at times, have made a doc app for next week, I think I need abit of time off, I'm losing too much weight still feeling MS'y, my coeliac symptoms are all coming back, and I'm flapping about work, and I know its no good for my health, let alone the babys, and even work have said how poorly I look and I should take time out, just a shame I have to wait a week to see if doc will play ball, and I'm not sure how they are about pregnancy sickness etc.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ermmm if thats what I experienced its like a pulling sensation when I move to fast, its quiet painful but I wouldnt describe it as a sharp pain! I get a similar feeling when I sneeze too (which is probably weird lol) Same with the ribs thing, its not sharp pain like when I fractured them, more like pressure type of pain. Sorry hopeful, Im not helping am I? Hope you're feeling better soon, sounds like it could be all the stretching and growing though xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hey ladies! 

Got back from my scan and everything is looking good. Flump didnt want to get into a good position for the sonographer so i had to do a hip jiggly dance on the bed, it was so funny, and it made the scan last longer, which made me happy. Dylan loved it and kept pointing to the screen saying "baby" :cloud9:

Here are my piccies, a bit blurry where i had to take the pics with my phone, my camera just died, any boy/girl guesses?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=459291&id=100000290976849
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs461.ash2/73429_165225456830486_100000290976849_459291_5281999_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs892.snc4/72507_165225486830483_100000290976849_459292_4785496_n.jpg

Sorry if they are big, I just copied them from my FB page. :flower:


----------



## 24/7

Great pics!! :D One week to go for mine!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww Wiggler congratulations hunni!!!! Lovely scan photos you can see baby's profile so clearly!

24/7 a week to see a doctor??? Cant you ring back at 1pm and ask for an emergency afternoon slot??? My GP isnt always forthcoming with appointments but they will always squeeze you in at the end if its important, or get you one the next day if you can wait. ... Right off to do the laundry to get it over to you ;)


----------



## 24/7

new_to_ttc said:


> Awww Wiggler congratulations hunni!!!! Lovely scan photos you can see baby's profile so clearly!
> 
> 24/7 a week to see a doctor??? Cant you ring back at 1pm and ask for an emergency afternoon slot??? My GP isnt always forthcoming with appointments but they will always squeeze you in at the end if its important, or get you one the next day if you can wait. ... Right off to do the laundry to get it over to you ;)

Receptionist said it wasn't an emergency, and for a routine app, this is really good for my docs!! :dohh::growlmad: xx


----------



## wild2011

aww wiggler, luvly. :) 

24/7 i got signed off during my last 2 pregnancies early on but my sicknes is severe as i suffer with hyperemesis.

yer new, it will get to a stage soon where i will be able to eat small and often, but thats usually at 16-17 weeks pg for me, hyperemesis dictates wen i can eat and drink and have energy to do ne thing. it's vile and ive suffered before, but nothing ever prepares you for it. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

You have a highly qualified receptionist then!!!! Since when did she become qualified to offer up a diagnosis??? Cant you ring your MW to get you an appointment. They say if you are struggling to do normal day to day things because of sickness then its time to get medical advice.. soooo that to me is an emergency! Maybe lay it on a bit thicker with the MW or recepionist... they wont discuss it with the doctor so you can give your doctor an accurate description of how you feel. A week is way too long if you not coping with it hun xxx


----------



## wild2011

24/7 im totally with new, ring up and insist you need to be seen today, and remind her that during working hours your gp has a duty of care. works for me, they can't refuse :) xxx


----------



## 24/7

Oh yes, shes fab!! Hmm.... :p I'd ring the midwife, but she was absolutely awful, and havent asked to change yet, and definately don't want to see the witchypoo again!! I can self certify sickness for a week if needs be, just didn't really want to, as because of my coeliac I don't have a great record, and they are very funny about me having time ff etc. xxx


----------



## wild2011

my mw last time was a witch and said sickness is part of pregnancy darling then rung off, get straight to gp, they are more use to you in first tri than mwxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm going to be working part time and I get SMP. Basically whatever you earn in your 26th week is what counts towards how much you get. SMP is 90% of your pay for six weeks, then £123 a week or 90% of your income, which ever us less until 9 months leave. Then you can have 3 months off unpaid as well at the end x


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 in the UK you are entitled to any length of sick leave with pregnancy related sickness without it effecting your sick record.. so take the week off and dont worry about it. They cant give you a warning or discilplinary!! BUT Its still important you see a doctor because they may be able to help, and its better to have a documented pregnancy related sick period if your boss decides to get funny! As Wild says, your doctor has a duty of care, and if they cant see you in the time slot, there should be a sit and wait facility at the end of surgery which you can attend! Give us the number, we'll have you seen in no time ;) As for the MW you need to get her changed if you feel you cant contact her. The MW should be your support network, you need to have faith in them!


----------



## new_to_ttc

pinkclaire said:


> I'm going to be working part time and I get SMP. Basically whatever you earn in your 26th week is what counts towards how much you get. SMP is 90% of your pay for six weeks, then £123 a week or 90% of your income, which ever us less until 9 months leave. Then you can have 3 months off unpaid as well at the end x

Thanks hun :) I think you have to earn the minimum something or other though which is about £97 a week to qualify.. and luckily I earn just over that a week.. I think if I remember right last time I only earned something like £76 a week! So this time it should all be ok :)


----------



## 24/7

Thanks girls, you are fab!! Will ring in the morning again, and if I don't feel well will stay home tomorrow too, hard starting at 7am, as I can't gauge how I feel that well before I leave for work, and today once I got there I didn't feel good and came home. xx


----------



## twinmummy06

hey ladies, thought i'd pop in with my scan from today. it wasn't my 12 week nuchal scan though. this was my "im driving myself insane with paranoia scan" bub mesaured 11w according to the lady, but i seen 11+2 on the screen :shrug:, no biggie im 10+5 so close enough lol, heartbeat was 141. im almost at the stage where i can finally be excited i think! 1.5 weeks til my nuchal scan, hoping for a better picture then, this one is kinda bizarre. anyone have any idea what the white blob near its chin is, its creeping me out lol. 
im also pretty sure im feeling bub now, i was feeling fluttering the waiting room, and sure enough i could feel some of the times baby swooshed around on the screen, of course it was very faint and not everytime, but im starting to think maybe im not crazy :haha:

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/PA230569.jpg


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww great scan!!! Not sure what the white bit is, the babys arm is down so its not a hand lol Glad it was all good :)


----------



## MikieC

new_to_ttc said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to be working part time and I get SMP. Basically whatever you earn in your 26th week is what counts towards how much you get. SMP is 90% of your pay for six weeks, then £123 a week or 90% of your income, which ever us less until 9 months leave. Then you can have 3 months off unpaid as well at the end x
> 
> Thanks hun :) I think you have to earn the minimum something or other though which is about £97 a week to qualify.. and luckily I earn just over that a week.. I think if I remember right last time I only earned something like £76 a week! So this time it should all be ok :)Click to expand...

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to put my tuppence worth in here! I work in payroll. Very roughly speaking your employer will work out if you qualify for SMP based on your average weekly earnings over an 8 week period. This period is worked out by taking the last normal pay day in the 15th week before your baby is due and counting back 8 weeks. The pay days in between these 2 dates are used to get an average and the SMP is 90% of that average. My advice to you ladies is to do any overtime or extra hours during the months of November and December 2010 if you can!! Your average must be over £97 per week to qualify. 

I hope this helps!!

Michelle xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

MikieC said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to be working part time and I get SMP. Basically whatever you earn in your 26th week is what counts towards how much you get. SMP is 90% of your pay for six weeks, then £123 a week or 90% of your income, which ever us less until 9 months leave. Then you can have 3 months off unpaid as well at the end x
> 
> Thanks hun :) I think you have to earn the minimum something or other though which is about £97 a week to qualify.. and luckily I earn just over that a week.. I think if I remember right last time I only earned something like £76 a week! So this time it should all be ok :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just wanted to put my tuppence worth in here! I work in payroll. Very roughly speaking your employer will work out if you qualify for SMP based on your average weekly earnings over an 8 week period. This period is worked out by taking the last normal pay day in the 15th week before your baby is due and counting back 8 weeks. The pay days in between these 2 dates are used to get an average and the SMP is 90% of that average. My advice to you ladies is to do any overtime or extra hours during the months of November and December 2010 if you can!! Your average must be over £97 per week to qualify.
> 
> I hope this helps!!
> 
> Michelle xxClick to expand...

Oh wow thank you sooo much!!! Unfortunately there isnt enough work for me to meet my quota never mind overtime, but I get paid a salary so my average weekly income is always £111 unless I do overtime :)


----------



## MikieC

Good stuff! You should be fine then. Any chance you might get to do any extra and if you feel up to it I would go for it. I'm salaried as well and don't get any opportunity to do any overtime.
Michelle xx


----------



## mummy3

:happydance: wrigger and twinmummy, great scans!

Im off to mine in 20 mins, trying to drink lots now. Ended up at the ER with my 14 month old last night, so we all completely knackered! Her temp went up to 105 degrees :shock: Shes ok now though, seems its a virus.

24/7 hope you feel better, your GP should help!:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good luck mummy!!!!! Hope your little lady is on the mend quickly poor little thing xxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

good luck mummy! i hope little miss is feeling better and it passes quickly xx


----------



## Wiggler

Twinmummy, lovely scan!!! Dont worry about the bright white part, in my scan depending how the sonographer pressed his/her skull and spine went bright white.

mummy3 good luck with your scan! can't wait to see the piccy! I hope your princess is feeling much better soon. 

My lil man hasnt been too happy today, right before we left to go to the scan he rammed his hat on his head, fell over and cut his lip :( Only a teeny cut, but he has got such a fat lip now, poor little man. We are now keeping hats well out of reach. 6 days til he turns 2!! I cant believe it, my little baby is all grown up.

xxxxxx


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- garlic sauce from any pizza joint, I love them all. I'm so bad that if I have left over sauce I'll dip my pizza in it!!! As for round ligament pain, I get sharp stabs on my right or left side. Normally doesn't last too long and it's if I move to quick or get up wrong. I remember when I was in second tri last time I would sometimes get it out of nowhere from stretching of the ligaments.

2/47- sorry about the job situation hun. First days can be hard, hopefully by the time the week is over things will be easier.

mummy- hope your daughter feels better. Good luck at your scan!

OK so people at work must be talking... or thinking at the very least lol. The are always telling me how sorry they are that I'm sick and asking if I have flu, cold, etc... and I'm always like not sure. My lead knows I'm pregnant as was so wonderful to send me home at 8:30pm last night. Now I got a decent amount of sleep and I'm enjoying laying around I'm my living room with the fire place on. I'm wondering when this monring sickness thing is going to end already. My last pregnancy I would get sick here or there but it was a cake walk compared to this. Please O Please let it go away by 12 weeks.

Great scan pics everyone!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Lucky - I hope your morning sickness eases up soon hun x


----------



## hopefulmama

wow thanks lucky,I appreciate you answering me... I can't believe i posted that @ 7 am and no one responded till you... I ended up going tot he doctor @ 8 am waiting for them to open and it was just that ligament pain.

Sort of disappointing when just asking a simple question to other women going through the same thing, I thought that was the point of this forum.


----------



## luckyme225

wiggler- thanks hun!! As much as it calms my nerves reminding me I'm lucky enough to be pregnant, it doesn't exactly make work easy.

hopeful- Glad it was only round ligament. Hopefully it was just one of those things where a bunch of girls posted at the same time so it got over looked. I know once I check back in the morning after being at work I have tons of pages to catch up on.:hugs: Only four more days until you see your husband!!


----------



## hopefulmama

I know I cant wait to see him. I will feel soo much better, also my stomach issues went away so that was a positive.


----------



## Inge

Well my due date is now 7th May 2011. Had scan yesterday and baby was so relaxed. He didnt move until he got proded (just like my oh!) The baby measured 55.9mm and everyones saying he looks quite big for the age :wacko: oh told me "good luck pushing that one out":wacko:


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- glad your stomach issues have gone away. Now hopefully you can enjoy your last few days in New York.

Inge- that's crazy they are telling you have fun pushing that one out when your only 12 weeks pregnant!


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful, Im sorry your post got overlooked:hugs: Hope the ligament pain gets better!

Well my husband successfully got us to the hospital in time for the scan, but turns out he got the wrong hospital:dohh: He went to Sharp memorial and we needed scripps memorial:wacko: Well they rearranged us to Wednesday at 9am now, seems they had too many other late women!

Got ob/gyn anyway at 1.30 so will still see LO, lol I guess was good thing had 2 scans anyway after all!:happydance: :rofl:

Anja seems happier this morn, her temp is still a bit high at 100 degrees but she has had the tylenol and is very busy bashing the TV:haha:

Lucky do you feel any better?:flower:

Inge great news about your scan, I would'nt worry too much about size yet, but im sure you'll cope even if LO is bigger!

Thinking about it, im not sure if I have round ligament pain, I have spd so maybe its all linked:shrug: Will ask physio when I see him on friday:thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies im just checking in to see how you all are!, I miss talking to alot of you! And to let you know the good news i got my :bfp: and im due 4th July! x


----------



## wild2011

inge glad scan went well, they often measure big and end up being likkle babies, mine were anyway :). twinmummy lovely scan pic, 

hopeful glad you got sorted with the doctor, i often come on when i wake up and theres pages to read from you and lisa during the night. so it may have been that we were all sleeping lol. 

i've spent the last 25 minutes trying to put a chicken in the oven, it was horrible and im heaving constantly, i have new potatoes to cook and veg too but cant go back in the kitchen . really dissapointed, ive not done any cooking for dh or kids in weeks, and i usually do it all. i promised myself id do it today but im feeling defeated. :(


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- feeling a bit better since I got off work early so I could get some sleep. Cannot wait for morning sickness to be a thing of the past. Glad you have another scan planned for today!


----------



## mummy3

luckyme225 said:


> mummy- feeling a bit better since I got off work early so I could get some sleep. Cannot wait for morning sickness to be a thing of the past. Glad you have another scan planned for today!

I cant imagine working while having nasty morning sickness, your my hero!!:hugs: Have you managed to get any meds that work for you to make it more manageable?:flower:


----------



## luckyme225

Nothing that's worked so far. Next step Zofran, I'm hoping they write me a prescription Friday. Just have to get through this week, then my 11th week and I'll be out of first trimester by the time I work again, so hopefully it will be gone. Which prescription worked for you?


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- I feel for you, I dont have sickness everyday, just when i do it's bad. i couldn't imagine having it all the time i'd lose it. 
Sorry you're suffering so much.


----------



## lisaf

twinmummy - I think that white thing is a hand up by the face, sort of by the nose? Then the chin is super white I think because of the bones?

Inge - umm, yeah, my baby was measuring 61mm at my 12w1d scan... measured 4 days actually... so, lol... yah, I was told baby was measuring a little big, but honestly everyone here has told me not to worry about having a huge baby based off a 12w scan... that they may just be a little ahead now but the growth will probably slow down.
Besides... the weight etc seems to get put on all at the end for the babies I thought. 
I mean, maybe you'll have a tall baby but not necessarily a 10+lber, you know?


----------



## 24/7

Inge, at my last scan I was dated 8+4, but she said on length I could be as much as 9+3, so there is lots of variations. :) I cant wait until me scan on monday!! xx


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks hopeful. Sometimes I really do feel like losing it but then I remind myself that it will be so worth it in the end when I have my baby in my arms. I also try to remind myself that it doesn't last forever but that's not working out too well. My friend is 18 weeks pregnant and still getting sick. Just hoping I won't be the same.


----------



## new_to_ttc

new_to_ttc said:


> Ermmm if thats what I experienced its like a pulling sensation when I move to fast, its quiet painful but I wouldnt describe it as a sharp pain! I get a similar feeling when I sneeze too (which is probably weird lol) Same with the ribs thing, its not sharp pain like when I fractured them, more like pressure type of pain. Sorry hopeful, Im not helping am I? Hope you're feeling better soon, sounds like it could be all the stretching and growing though xxxx

Hopeful you werent over looked hun :( I didnt know what round ligament whatsit was and best tried to explain what I had experienced so you could compare and decide if it was similar! Im glad the doctor was far more use though :) Hope you feeling better!

Now I forgot what else I read :haha: lol Lucky glad you got to come home and get some sleep! Congratulations on those who had their scans :) Wiggler hope the little mans lips is ok!


----------



## meow951

I'm having a baby!!!

All was ok and i'm right on what i was at my last scan so i'm now due on the 28th April.

Any guesses about gender :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3947 - Copy.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 24/7

BOY :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww meow fabtastic news!!!! Great scan hun xxxx


----------



## lisaf

great news meow and lol @ the gender thing... I'm not a nub expert by any means, but I've never guessed from a back-view before... are we supposed to guess if the butt looks feminine or masculine? :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

congrats meow!


----------



## cheree89

Hi everyone -

Lovely scans ladies! I hope all of you feeling poorly begin to feel better soon (including Mummy3's little girl - poor thing).

New - I can never remember what I've read, because it is always like five pages worth! I hope you all understand!

Hopeful - I've been having some pains too. Every once in a while it is a sharp pain that sort of takes me by surprise (and takes my breath away), but then it is over so fast, I think I must have imagined it. I also have cramping constantly. In my head I imagine that my baby is inside a balloon and he/she is pushing up with a leg one moment and down with an arm the next, and that it is stretching the balloon. I know that isn't what it happening, but I swear that is what it feels like.

I am excited for my 12 week scan after seeing all the scans on here. It will be nice to see the baby looking like a baby instead of a gummy bear.


----------



## hopefulmama

new- I slept really weird and was having bizarre dreams and i woke up thinking my appendix burst it was this dull pain on lower right side between my hip bone and belly button that last like 30 min. It finally went away but like you I am sensitive and have that pain when i sneeze or blow my nose too hard and today the sneezing has just been more sensitive. 

moment of tmi:

I have no clue when women say they don't want to have sex when they're pregnant i have never felt so frisky in my entire life and I have always had a very strong sex drive and it's driving me even more crazy my husband is gone.

How is everyone else? increased sex drive or decreased?


----------



## lisaf

lol, well we killed off the remains of our sex drives in the TTC frenzy... we don't have high libidos so all the enforced sex and long stretches of needing to have sex really killed us.
Then we were too nervous to have sex during the first 12 weeks (though I felt frisky a time or 2). Then when I spotted, I got put on pelvic rest for a week - no sex... so we still havent DTD since we conceived...

Thats just my circumstances though, lol... and I have felt frisky a time or two but just didn't want to risk anything in the first tri (I know there isn't a risk really, but extra cramping or any cervical bleeding would have scared the crap out of me).


----------



## cheree89

hopefulmama said:


> How is everyone else? increased sex drive or decreased?

About the same for me, which is to say low. My OH keeps asking me when the increased sex drive kicks in.


----------



## hopefulmama

Jeez, I guess i'm just a big hornball.. 
not to sound crass but as of last couple weeks i'm def easily aroused. I told my husband today that his job will be very easy from now on.


----------



## lisaf

lol, increased bloodflow!
My boobs were so sore at first that it would have been an instant turn-off if they got even bumped. Now they're not sore but the nipples are unpleasantly sensitive so thats kind of a mood-killer too.


----------



## hopefulmama

I like a little bit of pain and have a very high pain thresh hold, so when my boobs were super sore i actually enjoyed it when they were touched.


----------



## cheree89

hopefulmama said:


> I like a little bit of pain and have a very high pain thresh hold, so when my boobs were super sore i actually enjoyed it when they were touched.

I think that is just the hornball in you! :haha:

I have a pretty high pain threshold too, but the thought of someone touching my girls makes me cringe. I even have a hard time sleeping on my stomach and I have a tiny chest. Oh well, I'll have to get out of that habit anyway. :winkwink:

Speaking of sleeping on my stomach...when I was little, I ONLY slept on my stomach. My cat would sleep on the middle of my back and neither of us would move for the entire night. One day, when I was about 10 or 11 (probably after some horrid sex ed video in school), I decided that I had better learn to sleep on my back so that I would be able to sleep when I was pregnant (I have mentioned that I am a bit OCD sometimes, right?). I forced myself to go to sleep on my back for several nights in a row just to prove to myself that I could do it. I probably got about 3 hours of sleep each night, because it took so long to fall asleep in that uncomfortable position. Had I only known then that I should have been trying to sleep on my left side, I might have been more successful. :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

I only sleep on my back or right side... so it's been a mission switching to left side.. i even put 2 tempurpedic pillows behind me so i wouldn't roll over and a foam like pillow between my legs so i i stay in position. I think trying to sleep on my left side is whats giving me those stupid pains on right side cuz i end up halfway over the pillows all sideways and twisted.


----------



## lisaf

oh yes, twisting etc makes the round ligament pains flare up! I got a U shaped body pillow to help me sleep on my sides more. I'm mostly a stomach-sleeper though I did train myself to back-sleep when I was having knee issues a few years back.


----------



## hopefulmama

Waiting for the u-shaped pillowed further along in pregnancy. So when I get back to miami we are going to do some stuff on our condo, i want to expand master closet and guest bathrooms and put more built ins- in other rooms ... I am not looking forward to dealing with construction or heat of florida. It was 70 in nyc today and i was hot, so if its 85 in miami i might die. I hate being hot or feeling sticking. I wish my husband would get over living in florida cause i hate it.


----------



## lisaf

it reached 85 here today, but I stayed inside :haha: 
I'm jealous you have the opportunity to do the remodeling you want! I wish I had just an extra foot of space in the bathroom, windows that worked and weren't a hazard/a strain just to shove open and shut, carpet that was new and didn't have nails poking through... a door to my garage from inside the house, a closet for coats and my vaccuum cleaner... a little more kitchen counter space.
Haha, ok I now made my house sound like a deathtrap! :rofl:
I think we can fix the carpet issue and its only one window that is truly a 'hazard' so maybe we can get that fixed too... we are just relying on the generosity of my FIL who owns the house to do this stuff. He only charges us his mortgage payment so he's not making any money off of us to put back into the house for repairs, you know? And he's out of work and still trying to finish building his own house that burned down in a wildfire 2 years ago (and I think they're going to have to move in before its finished because they can't afford to finish the flooring project?).


----------



## mummy3

Meow:happydance: Great scan! As for gender guess, I cant tell from the pic but do you know the heartrate? 

Hopeful, Im with you on the high pain threshold:blush: as for sex drive, other than when had the thrush and the spotting, my drive is the same and we do it pretty much everyday, is that high /low/average?:shrug:

Lucky, zofran I did first and didnt help me, what did work was a combibation of promethazine and cyclizine, between them I can carry on almost as normal, if I dont take them though I will get sick!

so we went to the ob and LO was wriggling around, like everyone a few days ahead and thumb in mouth:cloud9: I didnt get pic today but will get one on wed! And.... we have gender check 3 weeks today so gonna find out if that intelligender test was right and we are team blue:winkwink:


----------



## cheree89

Hopeful -I am trying to wait on the u-pillow too. Although I can feel my bump starting when I lay on my stomach (even if all it looks like is bloat). I may have to get it sooner than I thought.

Lisa - I don't envy your housing situation. It was great to get my own home (thank you housing crash - I know it put tons of people under water, but for me it was great!). CA is so expensive, I don't know how anyone owns anything there (I used to live in SF - insane)! 

Hopeful, you are lucky to be able to afford a place in NYC - I have several friends who live there and I just cringe at the thought of what a small condo costs. I have lived a bit of everywhere, and I love living in the heart of the city, but I have come to reality that what I chose to do for a living just wasn't compatible. :winkwink:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- having sex everyday is high i'd say, we do it like 4-5 days a week but 2 of those days we double dip haha. I mean i'd do it 4-5 times a day if i could but my husband is too tired, lazy ass. 

you know what im loving about being pregnant around halloween, the reeses and kitkat bags i have in the fridge haha


----------



## cheree89

mummy3 said:


> Meow:happydance: Great scan! As for gender guess, I cant tell from the pic but do you know the heartrate?
> 
> Hopeful, Im with you on the high pain threshold:blush: as for sex drive, other than when had the thrush and the spotting, my drive is the same and we do it pretty much everyday, is that high /low/average?:shrug:
> 
> Lucky, zofran I did first and didnt help me, what did work was a combibation of promethazine and cyclizine, between them I can carry on almost as normal, if I dont take them though I will get sick!
> 
> so we went to the ob and LO was wriggling around, like everyone a few days ahead and thumb in mouth:cloud9: I didnt get pic today but will get one on wed! And.... we have gender check 3 weeks today so gonna find out if that intelligender test was right and we are team blue:winkwink:

Congrats Mummy! I didn't know you could get a gender scan so early. I am staying team yellow, but part of me wants to know!

Oh and everyday is HIGH!


----------



## hopefulmama

Cheree- ya i have a great place here thats actually quite large and in a great area. i've had it since 05 before the building opened and i haven't been able to part with it. We were going to buy a larger place here but neither of us want to raise our kids here, so seems better to just keep the current place for when we come to city etc. Plus our place in Miami is quite large and we completely customized it when the building was in construction so everything is just the way i want it (well did 2 1/2 yrs ago), we took two 2 bed/bath apts and made one big one. can't complain...


----------



## lisaf

cheree - the housing crash here still hasn't brought houses to the reasonable/affordable range. And unfortunately the way the coastline is situated, the nearest towns are about 40 minutes away, and with traffic/commuting it takes longer and I can't stand that. Plus the gas costs have made commuting so expensive for some (I know someone who spent $800 a month on gas!)

There was a house that was almost affordable down the street from me... it was 800sqft, 1 bedroom, 1 bath decent looking interior from the pictures, but the outside looks like a total shack. And that gem of a house was selling for $450K. There is a 2-3 bedroom, 2 bath 1200 sqft home a block down from there that is selling for $673k
:nope: Can't afford the mortgage on either of those places even if we had the downpayment for it, which we don't...


----------



## hopefulmama

wow I dont think i could go without knowing. a. i'm too controlling and need to know eveyrhting, b. for shopping and decorating, c. for name reasons


----------



## lisaf

lol, but hopeful... what if little baby crosses their legs?
Or what if you get told girl only to have a boy? :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

i'd probably curse the doctor out big time and blame my husband hahahaha 

Well i'd end up have to return... I am not into pink so that would never happen.. but i like a neutral cool room with some femme touches so that wouldnt be as hard. My MIL is crazy and has already started buying baby girl stuff .. me and my husband both want a girl and apparently so does she.


----------



## lisaf

lol, well I bought 1 girl thing but it was a bargain, lol... and if we're having a boy, our friends have a girl and I'd just give it to them.

I also just bought my travel crib... I got it brand new for free with my Amex rewards points (thank you Amazon for letting me spend Amex rewards points with you!). 
It was totally pricey and I didn't think anyone would buy it for us from our registry since it costs more than the standard Pack N Plays that everyone gets.
I got it in blue because I think it looked better than the silver... girls can like blue too :haha:


----------



## cheree89

Lisa - All I can say is :shock:! I loved living in SF, but I knew I couldn't afford it for the long term. It is a bummer, because you just can't beat the weather/beauty (although I was pleased to leave the traffic).

I am hung up on Alice in Wonderland for a nursery theme. I think it could work for either a girl or boy, and I think you could really make it cute for one or the other if you knew in advance. I just can't imagine Alice in Wonderland as a totally neutral room.


----------



## hopefulmama

cheree where do you live?

lisa- aren't amex rewards points great??!!!


----------



## cheree89

Minneapolis


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - the points are especially awesome since my company makes the charges on my card and pays for them, so it doesn't even cost me more than the membership fee!! :happydance: Only my boss has started using his card for all the big purchases because he gets an extra 10 days to pay it :( I think its just his sneaky way of stealing all my points! :haha:

cheree - the Alice thing can work for a boy, but you'd need fewer Alice pieces and more animal/sidekick pieces. Things like the white rabbit etc.
I think most of the Alice stuff I've seen is very white/neutral looking anyway. I want brighter stronger colors in my nursery though, possibly just an animal theme (there's a pond animal bedding set I like, a turtle one, and a polka dot one that are really great).

I'm quite bummed that I got all these great Babies R Us coupons, but I couldn't possibly use them until after my baby showers. I got a 20% off one item but it was for in-store only, excluded all the major brand names and categories of things that it would be good to save that much on... best you could do is maybe use it on a bedding set.

The traffic here is awesome! Plus, the weather is even better than SF. So its a win-win... just can't afford to live here :haha: Need to buy those dang lottery tickets!


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful, I have a bag of the kitkat/reeses cups in my fridge minus the kitkats:haha:

Cheree, my ob said she could do the gender at 16 weeks, it was her idea to find out then before the progesterone injections. My last 2 I found out at 12 weeks after CVS. May end up having that this week I guess depending on nuchal scan and bllod test. My downs risk last time was 1:4 :nope:

Here in San Diego is pretty expensive too, we rent for $2000 a month, not buying until we know where we want to settle:thumbup: Hubby is talking about Boston, apparently he has an interview there:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy - Glad your little princess is feeling a bit better and you still got to have a scan and see your lovely bubs wriggle around :)

Wild - I know how you feel hun, I miss cooking so much :hugs:

Meow - Lovely piccy hun, bubs looks nice and snug and comfy :) :thumbup:

Hopeful - I dont have a very high sex drive anyway, and at this moment in time I'm happy if I never do the deed again, unless I want to make more babies in the future (I do feel sorry for poor OH) :haha: It is damn amazing when I do it though, gotta love these hormones :blush:

I am so jealous about all the nursery talk on here! Bubs and Dylan will be sharing a room, but it will be redecorated to make sure it is nice for my wonderful little man and the new bubs. Baby blue is bubs is a boy and yellow if bubs is a girl :)

Dylan mouth is looking loads better today, the swelling has gone down and the teeny cut is healing really well, such a brave little man! He is 2 in 5 days! My little halloween baby is all grown up! Its gone so fast, i'm scared to blink in case he turns 18! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

Morning wiggler, glad Dylans mouth is on the mend hun , my sex drive is pritty crap lately, i cant even stand dh near me most of the time, poor thing lol.xx


----------



## Wiggler

Our poor OH's! If I'm in a good mood later I might give my OH a nice surprise.. We haven't done it since i got my BFP! I feel sorry for him, nearly the whole time we have been together I have been a hormonal mess. I got preggers really soon after we got together, then the implant when Dylan was 6 weeks old, then straight after the implant came out I am preggers again. :haha:


----------



## wild2011

aww bless, i caught on wedding day on 1st, caught with 2nd wen chloe was 10 months old, ( didnt use ne contriception) , and took 2 yrs to cstch with 3rd, this time 18 months, and i caught on my anniversary hahah x


----------



## Wiggler

aww thats lovely! I was hoping I would magically ov as soon as the implant was taken out so i could get my BFP on OH's birthday, but didnt ov for nearly a month so he got a wonderful late pressie! 

Do you have any lovely plans for Xmas this year? We are having a very small, low key Xmas as this year EVERYTHING decided to break and replacing stuff has cost a fortune, and we need money for the Jan sales for baby stuff.


----------



## 24/7

Just the two of us at home for lunch, then a quick visit to the parents in the afternoon, then Jan sales for baby shopping too!! :D xxx


----------



## wild2011

we are having a quiet one too, weve moved 3 times in 24 months and finally settled , we got rid of all decs' and tree's so im getting a small cheapy one for this yr, and were not going wild with the kids they'll have what i can afford without going wild. thank god for the likes of homebargains and bm bargains and boots 3for2 lol. we'll be having my mum over as dh family are abroad, and kids and dh are saying they dont want crimbo dinner ever and opting for some nice steak, ill see how my hyperemesis is running up to christmas, if i feel up to doing the big dinner i will, nobody else lifts a finger, and ive spent several pregnancies cooking washing up and cursing my mother lmao. 

bring on the january sales! i cant wait. have you got nething nice planned?x


----------



## wild2011

24/7 i like the sound of that hun.. i wonder if i'll ever have a crimbo day with just the 2 of us ever again lol :D


----------



## Wiggler

I am so excited about the Jan sales its unreal! If the pram I want isn't reduced I think I will cry 

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSXRTBJjy6JGWAcuJF6Tcwl39rOZj2DljA0-K22t_biBFjFvvY&t=1&usg=__nFBzAEQ7tPuR09WrIW58fMYdvBA=

Look how pretty it is! I've already had to sacrifice the matching carseat because it is £115 and will barely be used, but I will have the pram :)


----------



## wild2011

oh i like tehat hun, i know which pram i want, but they have about 50 colour choices, so im waiting till gender scan to finalise, then will get it we can pay weekly so its ideal for me, im hoping sienna will be fine walking she'll be 2 and 2 months when babies here, she'll walk now but uses pushchair half way, i'll do what i did with leila and once ive got bumpage put her on wristlink and walk her, so i dont have to struggle pushing :) x


----------



## Wiggler

Thats a really good idea! Dylan is going through a phase of not wanting to be in his pushchair, and not wanting to walk, but be carried everywhere. So we are really putting in more walking time at the moment, We found a great buggy board though for if he is still a bit of an awkward walker though.


----------



## wild2011

yes ill be going with a buggy board too, sienna wont deal very well with all the school runs on foot, and i wont be carrying and pushing, may get a baby sling to have baby in and she can go in her pushchair if really tired. x


----------



## 24/7

Having a day at home today, to see if a rest helps the feeling rough. :(
I just can't help but worry about work getting annoyed though, even though I know pregnancy related sickness doesn't count, I worry they might hold it against me when I request part time afterwards. xx


----------



## wild2011

try not to worry, they'd see themselves in a ot of trouble if they did. xxx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG! I'm such a doofus! a baby sling never crossed my mind! that would make things so much easier if Dylan got tired when we are out!

24/7 they wont hold it against you hun! you enjoy your rest, and don't worry about work ((hugs)) x


----------



## MikieC

Can I ask if you all have bought something for your Little Pips yet? I wasn't going to buy anything until after my scan and I was sure everything was going well. I thought I was being brave by going to get my bounty pack at the weekend!!!

M xx


----------



## wild2011

i dont like slings all the time, but when they are ikkle and seen as the weather will be mild to warm id quite like to carry bubs and let her relax from time to time, ik do 3 school runs a day which are 35 mins walk each way so maybe once a day ill use a sling.


----------



## Wiggler

Not bought anything yet, but have been sorting through Dylans old bits to see whats suitable. Done tons of window shopping though :)

I got my bounty pack yesterday, nowhere near as good as the one you get in hospital after bubs is born, but it did have an Appletizer in it :)


----------



## 24/7

Thanks girls, being at home gives time to flap!! :p

We haven't bought anything for baby yet, we are going to get our hospital sleepsuits and vests and going home outfit after our 12 week scan, so a pack of white sleepsuits, pack of vests, little cardigan I have seen and blanket, then nothing else until after our gender scan on 27th November!! We are going to try not buy until after christmas though, so we have something to look forward to. xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Wow! thats a lot of school runs!


----------



## wild2011

MikieC said:


> Can I ask if you all have bought something for your Little Pips yet? I wasn't going to buy anything until after my scan and I was sure everything was going well. I thought I was being brave by going to get my bounty pack at the weekend!!!
> 
> M xx

i didnt get anything till about 18 weeks on my others, and i havnt had scan yet, but i have picked up a few baby bits in the sales. :baby: whenever ur ready i guess hun just dont go for any big expensive things just yet. :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

it is alot, it kills me but oh well lol. the joys of 3 kids :)

where did u get bounty pack from, my friend whos 4 weeks ahead of me said our hospital doesnt give them out ne more, so im wondering where we get it :) x


----------



## 24/7

Boots!! :D I got a voucher for it in my maternity notes. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Last time I got it from my doctors surgery, this time I got it from the hospital after they took my bloods.

I just realised, its not going to be long until we are all chatting and laughing about being kicked and kept awake by bubs. time is really flying! x


----------



## MikieC

Wiggler - It was a can of caff free diet coke in my bounty pack!

Wild - I'm not ready and I know it really in my heart. My scan is a week today. I do believe this one is a sticky one though. Just can't wait until I have that scan!!


----------



## wild2011

MikieC said:


> Wiggler - It was a can of caff free diet coke in my bounty pack!
> 
> Wild - I'm not ready and I know it really in my heart. My scan is a week today. I do believe this one is a sticky one though. Just can't wait until I have that scan!!

:hugs: i cant say ive ever been in the same situation as you, :kiss:, ive only ever known my sticky, i cant imagion how frightening times can feel, :flower:

good luck for ur scan, we'll all be comparing the baby products weve bought soon. :happydance:

i'll have to look through the notes to check, i liked my bounty packs :)


----------



## wild2011

just wait till u have me moaning of not being able to put shoes or socks on, i couldnt change leilas nappy last time, would sit on the sofa, and my bump would rest on the floor over her legs lmfao


----------



## Wiggler

wild2011 said:


> just wait till u have me moaning of not being able to put shoes or socks on, i couldnt change leilas nappy last time, would sit on the sofa, and my bump would rest on the floor over her legs lmfao

:rofl: I'm really looking forward to getting a big bump, with Dylan i didnt really "pop out" until i was 7 months

I just scoffed my bag of Twiglets and I think it was a bad batch, they tasted burnt :(


----------



## wild2011

awww i do love twiglets, but dont think i could eat them at this stage, im off flavoursome stuff its got to be bland, i did just managew a bacon and egg sarni, i had to microwave the bacon tho, cant stomach the smells the grill produces, i sure hope it stays down it was lush. i was huge on sienna, and waddled everywhere :). my tummy has really blown out the last few days, thou i was warned of how quickly i might sow i cant quite believe it lol , watever happened to marmite mini cheddars and the crinkle spring onion ones, mmmmmmm i want some


----------



## 24/7

I used to love twiglet pre GF!! :( They have some limited edition worcester sauce flavour out here at the moment, and I so want some!! xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh I want a bacon and egg sarnie now! we were given a ton of bacon and other meat from MIL and yesterday cam went to cook me a bacon sarnie, checked it and EVERYTHING she gave us was off! what a bitch! 

I can't stomach crisps at the moment, but i really want some pretzels, or cheesecake.. or both :)


----------



## MikieC

I was quite neat with Suzanne. But that was 14 years ago and I've put on a power of weight since then. 

I love twiglets too. I love it when you get the tubs of them at Christmas. You've put me right in the mood for them!!


----------



## Wiggler

Hehehe, Poundland sell the tubs for £1 so i will deffo be stocking up, OH hates them but Dylan is like me and cant get enough. I'll also be getting mini cheddars and other bits. and of course its not Xmas without a tin of Roses. yum :)


----------



## wild2011

i was slim on my first and a 16-18 on all ym others and this time, but still had mahoosive bumpage, there was never any missing that i was preggers lol


----------



## wild2011

my mum keeps buying the £5 tins of heros n roses n stuff while they are cheap, i refuse to buy ne yet cos ill eat them all. ive got a thing for shortbread biscuits at the mo


----------



## Wiggler

mm shortbread! We are hoping to pick up little bits for xmas each week when they are on offer, cos even though we are only having a litle xmas, i still want lovely snacks to last the whole holiday :)

Next year we will be buying bits and pressies through the whole year, OH gets a payrise next year and will finally be above minimum wage so it will be the first year we will really be able to afford a wonderful magical xmas :)


----------



## stardust22

Morning ladies!

Hoping everyone is well. 

I got my bounty pack from the midwife last week, sadly I never had anything edible in it :cry: nappy cream, nappy and washing powder!!! mmmmmm

Another day of decorating for me (with my lilttle half time nap of course!) 

I cant wait to start buying stuff for bubs, I do have lots already but its packed away as we lost little bean last time at 13 weeks. I wont do any shopping this time until I well past that time. 

YAY to getting the photos on here of all our baby stuff though!

xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm doing my Jan sales shopping on the 27th December, so will put lots of piccies up :)

Ooh, I might sort through some of the bits I have here already and take piccies of my favourites.


----------



## MikieC

We are having Xmas at my Mum and Dad's this year but the OH and I will do Boxing Day. We always have a big buffet on Boxing day and I'll be stocking up on the choccies and twiglets till then! I can't wait until Xmas! I get more excited about christmas than my DD!


----------



## wild2011

my dd's want the bump to get an advent calender,im all for that :D


----------



## MikieC

That sounds like a great idea to me Wild! How funny!!


----------



## wild2011

they have been asking for a baby brother, chloe insists she cant stand anymore little sisters- her exact words lol. i said we trying for a brother for her, but if not it'll be a pretty little sister for her, she managed a smile. lol, maybe thats why they are wanting to feed bump chocs in the hope its a boy lol


----------



## MikieC

My DD already has a half brother on her Dad's side so she's looking for a wee sister now. She's been brilliant about it all. I wasn't sure how she would take it but she surprised me!


----------



## wild2011

aww hun glad she's taken it well :)


----------



## MikieC

I love the little baby on the May Blossoms banner. Such a cheeky wee face!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

wild2011 said:


> they have been asking for a baby brother, chloe insists she cant stand anymore little sisters- her exact words lol. i said we trying for a brother for her, but if not it'll be a pretty little sister for her, she managed a smile. lol, maybe thats why they are wanting to feed bump chocs in the hope its a boy lol

I asked my son (23 months) the other day if he wanted a baby brother or a baby sister, and he said he wants a baby sister. I asked my daughter, Zoe, if she wanted a baby brother or a baby sister, and she said "Baby Zoe!"

I'll take that as a sister.


----------



## Wiggler

awww how cute! My little man still doesnt really understand, bless him.

My OH just came home for lunch with lots of yummy food for me, and some cuppa soups! I was brave earlier and has a few glasses of plain water, and didnt feel sick! yipee! Maybe my hormones are finally calming down. :)


----------



## wild2011

BrandiCanucks said:


> wild2011 said:
> 
> 
> they have been asking for a baby brother, chloe insists she cant stand anymore little sisters- her exact words lol. i said we trying for a brother for her, but if not it'll be a pretty little sister for her, she managed a smile. lol, maybe thats why they are wanting to feed bump chocs in the hope its a boy lol
> 
> I asked my son (23 months) the other day if he wanted a baby brother or a baby sister, and he said he wants a baby sister. I asked my daughter, Zoe, if she wanted a baby brother or a baby sister, and she said "Baby Zoe!"
> 
> I'll take that as a sister.Click to expand...

awww that is so cute :baby:


----------



## wild2011

lets hope so wiggler, my friends eased off at 12 weeks and 4 days, tho she says now wen she does feel sick its violently, but not very often. im not so likely to see the back of mine till atleast 20weeks + but im guessing once i get my gender scan booked it will fly by.


----------



## twinmummy06

my nausea has calmed a little bit, but if i dont at least eat small bits really often and stuff something down my throat as soon as i wake up it takes over with a vengeance!

my other half is convinced its another boy lol, im grasping onto my 50% chance :haha: not that i wouldnt love another boy, i'd love my little girl eventually (fingers crossed)

the boys still dont really get it, they know its a baby but refer to it as "egg" :dohh: might have to nickname it something egg-related, first thoughts were from ice age 3 - shelly, eggbert and yolko :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, i really hope the time does fly by for you ((hugs))

I still havent started tidying yet, I probably wont until OH gets home from work as I am too tired to do it by myself.


----------



## hopefulmama

Good morning from new york! I woke up so early today with that horrible feeling in back of throat like something is stuck, with mild nausea kept me up for a couple hours but drank my mango juice and passed out. I was really nauseous last night so I didn't eat dinner, just ate wheat thins with laughing cow cheese :( so of course when I wake up im starving. Ughh Nothing sounds good this moment, might go get a hot chocolate and a pain au chocolat and relax. Today i am going to spa to get a brazilian wax, a facial and mani/pedi, since I am going to see my husband in a few days and want to look/feel pretty haha.


----------



## wild2011

hopeful hope u enjoy ur pampering session, hot choc and pain au choc sounds yummy too. ive had some tinned fruit and i dont feel very clever after that. ive still not moved off the sofa wiggler, i feel so lazy and my house is like a tip, im going to try and get up n do 5 mins here n there.

loving the names twinmummy :)


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - enjoy your spa day! 

Wild - doing alittle bit here and there sounds like a good idea :) 

I'm still feeling incredibly tired, I'm really looking forward to tonight because I can ertreat to my bed, snuggle up and read the mags OH bought me.


----------



## wild2011

yay sounds like a plan, well ive managed half the washing up, and tidied a bit may hoover in a bit and ill be almost half way there, im not too worried as ill be exhausted from all the nesting soon :D


----------



## Wiggler

I *HATE* washing up! It doesnt matter what washing up liquid we but my hand get really dry and peel! so thats OH's duty. I love hoovering, its great fun, but the belt on our dyson snapped so we have to use it with only the hose and an old head attachment, which I hate. I cant wait to get a new belt at the end of the month so I can chase Dylan around with the hoover again.

I didnt have the nesting thing last time. We had only just moved in and had nearly no furniture or mess so that was easy. Haha i'm going to go crazy with tidying this time, OH will love it :)

Haha, thats just reminds me, I must browse the Dyson website again. I love them hoovers and am trying to persuade OH to get me a new one when ours eventually dies

xxx


----------



## wild2011

i hate it too but dh makes such a mess, hence the mountains of washing up from him cooking when ive been too ill too, i cant wait to be able to cook again the kids will be releaved i dont think like daddys cooking lol x


----------



## Wiggler

I miss cooking so much. OH isnt great at making stuff from scratch, but he does amazing roast dinners. I'm the messy one in the kitchen though. hehe. I think i'm going to have to make a HUGE homemade fish pie when I feel up to cooking again. yum :)

Look at this gorgeous Dyson! I am totally in love with it
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTUH8CnAhbzT4f0aUTCeD6STB3sEQA_I7SShwf_qNz-wYrat54&t=1&usg=__fPZNBGbJLfLV-XnhMrbfSMHr3as=

only problem is that its £303, so i might get it in the 2012 january sales. My Dyson should last until then.


----------



## wild2011

lol my friend swears by dyson, i have really large awkward winding stairs and i hate lugging hoovers up them, 

ive just come across a bump pic of my last, at 3o weeks oh my god, my eyes r watering lol


----------



## Wiggler

There is only one proper bump pic of me when I was pregnant with Dylan, my friend took it. I am deffo doing bump picies this time though :)


----------



## 24/7

I love my dyson!! :D


----------



## Wiggler

I love my Dyson too! Its the second one we have had, the first one a friend gave us a second hand one when we moved in and it was geat until the cow who used to live opposite borrowed it and hoovered up HUGE chunks of glass and it broke, then my mum gave us this one they found in a skip (nothing wrong, just the filter was blocked) they did it up and gave it to us, but then the belt snapped, so going to buy my Dyson a new belt as an early Xmas pressie.

:rofl: I'm nuts :)


----------



## wild2011

lol x


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful you made me want a peppermint hot chocolate with whip. I used to go to Starbucks almost daily for coffee but went off when I got pregnant and now I can't stand the smell. Enjoy your spa day.

I am sooooo tired. I got off late because it was really busy last night. Didn't get to bed until after 1:00am. I was freaking out last night because I started getting horrible cramping. It hurt to even walk. I drank tons of water but couldn't sit down since it was busy. I feel fine now after waking up. Hoping not to experience that again. I should be getting my doppler in the next few days.

Hope everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## Inge

Peppermint Aero hot chocolate is the best. Ive been so sick the last 2 days that even water wont stay down :wacko: Only thing Ive kept down today is Haribo Milkshake bottles and 2 pieces of marmite on toast. Ive got such a headache so Im probably dehydrated from the sickness:wacko:
Really craving ham and pineapple pizza but cant be bothered to cook one :blush:


----------



## wild2011

ive been otherwise engaged with a bucket, its taken till now for the breakfast to come up, sorry tmi, i must have some sort of blocakge, its like it all builds up. feel really poorly again arghhhhhhhh


----------



## lisaf

I love my dyson too!! Lol... I had to buy a new hose for mine as it finally tore after being stretched and bent at a 90 degree angle (right at the connection) every time I used it :rofl:
Mine has a feature where you can't burn through the belt... it makes this horrible noise when you get something wrapped and it disengages the belt somehow I think? Either way... its been 7 years, same belt, lol

I keep trying to talk my mom into getting one, she goes through a few belts a year and has to use a screw driver and take hers apart to fix it each time... She needs something lightweight enough to lug up and down her stairs though. The lighter dysons aren't as powerful.


My nausea is worse and worse it seems. And MUCH more violent. I have a fridge odor problem right now (which of course only I can detect and a full fridge/freezer clean out with new box of baking soda has not helped - my water tastes fine but my ice when it melts tastes like the smell... we're about ready to call for service on the dang thing, its only 2 years old!). The smell from the fridge made me throw up this morning.. quite violently... I think I scared the cats and the dog, and I have no idea how the neighbors don't hear me, lol.

I'm quite grateful I can keep my food down the rest of the day though!


----------



## wild2011

previous pregnancies i always had a routine, i new roughly wen i was going to be sick etc, this time it strikes wenever it randomly wants. my hubby doesnt know what to do to help me bless him, u would think he'd be clued up seen as it is our 4th but he is struggling lol


----------



## Wiggler

Inge and Wild - I hope you ladies feel better soon. Big hugs! :hugs::hugs::kiss:

Lisa - Deffo get a service on the fridge and if the ice tastes bad make sure you don't use it. I hope its something simple to sort, I was living in a hostel type place and my fridge got the smell and broke down, filled with mould etc etc (I was pregnant at the time so couldnt even use the fridge) and they replaced it with ANOTHER mouldy fridge. I was so pissed off, especially when i knew they had 5 brand new fridges I could use. Then when I moved my nan and grandad bought me a new fridge and freezer, was so nice to be able to use one that was safe!

My OH is being so wonderful today, after all the little treats he got me earlier, he has gone to the local shop to buy me some ribena, and when he goes up to Tesco later he is buying me a cheesecake :cloud9: He has been so much more supportive since our second scan yesterday, I guess its finally sunk in properly for him :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

hopefulmama said:


> new- I slept really weird and was having bizarre dreams and i woke up thinking my appendix burst it was this dull pain on lower right side between my hip bone and belly button that last like 30 min. It finally went away but like you I am sensitive and have that pain when i sneeze or blow my nose too hard and today the sneezing has just been more sensitive.
> 
> moment of tmi:
> 
> I have no clue when women say they don't want to have sex when they're pregnant i have never felt so frisky in my entire life and I have always had a very strong sex drive and it's driving me even more crazy my husband is gone.
> 
> How is everyone else? increased sex drive or decreased?

Hope the pain has settled hun!! I think with everything ur bodies is going through, anything additional is just too much!!

Im on a public server atm as my internet has gone down so just leaving myself a note to say Im up to page 260 and will catch up hopefully in the next day or 2 when Im fixed. I was going to try and read it all but the pages are loading so slow lol

But as I saw this post, incase things get tooooo long to catch up with, I just wanted to say thank god I am not alone lol Everyone else I have spoken to (and on Corrie too lolol) says the sex drive died... OMG mine is on overdrive lol Maybe it is to do with dp walking out on me and not been able to have it lol but I want it all the time lololololol I do have a long term friend who is very willing to settle the urges rofl (we been there done it in the past... relationship never ever will work but the sex is great oops and he is a best friend and always will be lolol). 

Right need to get off this server, Im in a crowded place and getting funny looks lol Hope you all well.. any scans coming up good luck and chat to you all soon I hope xxx


----------



## luckyme225

Inge- you have my craving a Hawaiian pizza...yuuummmyy. That was one of my favorites growing up but my husband hates it so we never get it. Think I will just have to buy one for myself lol.

Lisa- I wouldn't know if I have fridge problems, I can't even look in the pantry because seeing all the different food makes me sick. It's pretty bad that I have to pick something up whenever I want to eat.

Sounds like we are all sick these days... when is it going to end???


----------



## Inge

Just phoned dr bout my very bad sickness. I just have to keep eating and rinking or Il have to go in and maybe end up on a drip :cry: How can I eat when it just comes straight back up again? :cry: I cant even keep water down anymore :wacko: Ive got a pounding headache and nothing left in my tummy apart from sweets:haha: Urgh cant wait til oh gets home at 10pm I need a hug


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler said:


> Lisa - Deffo get a service on the fridge and if the ice tastes bad make sure you don't use it. I hope its something simple to sort, I was living in a hostel type place and my fridge got the smell and broke down, filled with mould etc etc (I was pregnant at the time so couldnt even use the fridge) and they replaced it with ANOTHER mouldy fridge. I was so pissed off, especially when i knew they had 5 brand new fridges I could use. Then when I moved my nan and grandad bought me a new fridge and freezer, was so nice to be able to use one that was safe!

Well this fridge is only 2 years old, we bought it brand new, fairly top of the line. The smell/taste is not a moldy/musty/mildew smell (I know that smell well from a few apartment fridges/showers/bathrooms and a horrible situation with wet carpet/roof leak in my dorm room). Its not a standing water smell like sulfer. Its a rotten food/sweet smell. Sort of like a dumpster smell if that makes sense.

I can't stand to touch the ice anymore so I'm not using it but since the water that comes out is fine I don't think the water supply is tainted, just that the ice is picking up this odor.

Oh, and how's this for scary? They had to take away our water cooler at work once because apparently it was growing all kinds of algae inside the water area. Of course they didn't take it right away, just put a bottle up on it with the cap on.. so we saw this and said 'who's the idiot who did this?' pulled the cap off and drank the water. UGH!


----------



## natalie7

hi everyone been stalking this forum and would like to join you ladies had my dating scan this morning and put me forward yay feels good seeing 12 weeks on my ticker x


----------



## Wiggler

OMG! I feel like freaking out at the moment! 

*in spoiler tags cos it really is a MAJOR TMI post*


Spoiler
when I had Dylan, I had an episiotomy, I was stitched up after with dissolvable stitches and was told they would dissolve after 9+ days.

What actually happened was they dissolved after 3 days (they couldnt restitch so it had to heal as an open wound) and I got a really bad infection from a bacteria that naturally lives on the skin (can't remember the name) even though I kept it very clean, gave it lots of air etc etc

I know that is really uncommon, but I am terrified that if I tear, or am cut again this time the same thing will happen, I was on anti-biotics for weeks, I couldnt take the painkillers they gave me because they were so strong and made me feel stoned, I couldn't even lift my baby up because of the pain :cry:

I don't see my MW for a month so cant ask her, but what do you think the chances are of tearing/episiotomy are now that I have already given birth once? I just dont want to spend the rest of my pregnancy worrying about this :nope:


----------



## wild2011

Inge said:


> Just phoned dr bout my very bad sickness. I just have to keep eating and rinking or Il have to go in and maybe end up on a drip :cry: How can I eat when it just comes straight back up again? :cry: I cant even keep water down anymore :wacko: Ive got a pounding headache and nothing left in my tummy apart from sweets:haha: Urgh cant wait til oh gets home at 10pm I need a hug

Hun :hugs:

i've been there done that with the drip, i suffer with hyperemesis, ( the most severe form of ms) and was drip dependant through the 1st/2nd tri during my last pregnancy. it didnt make me feel any better or any worse, but i new an ammount of fluid was getting into my system to support baby, i think living with it gets easier wen u know baby is ok.

im borderline this time and heading for the drip again, try to eat tiny moutfuls of things, try drinks thru a sports cap bottle, tiny tiny sips, have u tried lucozade? its really hard and i dont know about you but i cant eat the same thing twice.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

try and keep something down x


----------



## Wiggler

lisaf said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Lisa - Deffo get a service on the fridge and if the ice tastes bad make sure you don't use it. I hope its something simple to sort, I was living in a hostel type place and my fridge got the smell and broke down, filled with mould etc etc (I was pregnant at the time so couldnt even use the fridge) and they replaced it with ANOTHER mouldy fridge. I was so pissed off, especially when i knew they had 5 brand new fridges I could use. Then when I moved my nan and grandad bought me a new fridge and freezer, was so nice to be able to use one that was safe!
> 
> Well this fridge is only 2 years old, we bought it brand new, fairly top of the line. The smell/taste is not a moldy/musty/mildew smell (I know that smell well from a few apartment fridges/showers/bathrooms and a horrible situation with wet carpet/roof leak in my dorm room). Its not a standing water smell like sulfer. Its a rotten food/sweet smell. Sort of like a dumpster smell if that makes sense.
> 
> I can't stand to touch the ice anymore so I'm not using it but since the water that comes out is fine I don't think the water supply is tainted, just that the ice is picking up this odor.
> 
> Oh, and how's this for scary? They had to take away our water cooler at work once because apparently it was growing all kinds of algae inside the water area. Of course they didn't take it right away, just put a bottle up on it with the cap on.. so we saw this and said 'who's the idiot who did this?' pulled the cap off and drank the water. UGH!Click to expand...

EWWWW!!!!!

Hmm, thats really odd. no advice on that apart from maybe buy an ice cube tray for now?


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler, I'm the same. I didn't get an infection but I did have stitches. The funny thing is I didn't have very many (only a small slice) yet I was in pain forever. When we finally had sex for the first time (2 months later) it was the worst experience of my life because of the pain. I actually thought about giving up sex forever at that moment. I'm so afraid for that again. I went months having pain when I had sex where I had a tear. Glad I didn't give up because sex eventually became amazing again, just took a horrible couple months. I really don't want to go through that again. I'm trying not to think about it though because there is no way of knowing whether it will/won't happen again.


----------



## wild2011

Wiggler said:


> OMG! I feel like freaking out at the moment!
> 
> *in spoiler tags cos it really is a MAJOR TMI post*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> when I had Dylan, I had an episiotomy, I was stitched up after with dissolvable stitches and was told they would dissolve after 9+ days.
> 
> What actually happened was they dissolved after 3 days (they couldnt restitch so it had to heal as an open wound) and I got a really bad infection from a bacteria that naturally lives on the skin (can't remember the name) even though I kept it very clean, gave it lots of air etc etc
> 
> I know that is really uncommon, but I am terrified that if I tear, or am cut again this time the same thing will happen, I was on anti-biotics for weeks, I couldnt take the painkillers they gave me because they were so strong and made me feel stoned, I couldn't even lift my baby up because of the pain :cry:
> 
> I don't see my MW for a month so cant ask her, but what do you think the chances are of tearing/episiotomy are now that I have already given birth once? I just dont want to spend the rest of my pregnancy worrying about this :nope:


hun a tore really badly on chloe my first i had lots of internal and external stitches, and ive given birth twice since with ease, not even a scratch, honest dont worry about it , its a very very slim chance .xxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxx


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler - I don't know what the chances are of tearing/cutting again.. it seems to vary on so many factors (I do have to add that this is the ONE thing about childbirth that totally freaks me out!).
I'm betting this time you can ask/insist on the non-dissolving stitches and even though you'd have to go in to have them removed, at least you would not run into the same problem! :(

Maybe research/plan some pain managment techniques... I've heard sitz baths help... I've heard peeing in a tub of warm water makes it bearable etc...

My friend was in excruciating pain and found out 6 days after birth that there was a whole area they missed and the wound was basically turning inside out. That was AFTER she had 36+ stitches from her tears... ACK.. ok.. freaking myself out again..
must go to my happy place!


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler said:


> EWWWW!!!!!
> 
> Hmm, thats really odd. no advice on that apart from maybe buy an ice cube tray for now?

I might try that. I'm also wondering if somehow the smell is coming from the icemaker/ice itself... so maybe just turning it off for a few days would help me figure this out? I'm just so ready to call a service tech, lol I want to throw a little tantrum about my smell and ice issues.
It doesn't help any that DH can't smell/taste any of it... so I'm the only one suffering :(

Oh.. and the smell is undetectible from the outside :(


----------



## wild2011

i had 57 stitches, the babies i had since sort of flew out. lmfao


----------



## 24/7

And this is what terrifies me about childbirth!!


----------



## Wiggler

Lucky, me and OH didnt have sex for nearly a year after the birth, I was terrified, I'm glad things are better now :)

wild - you are a star! thanks hun :thumbup:

Lisa, don't worry about tearing/being cut that itself doesnt really hurt (and you are much more focused on the head thats making its way out of your foof :haha:), and most of the time heals up really well. 

peeing in the bath as you're getting out takes the sting away, or pouring warm water down there when you're on the loo :)

Deffo try turning it off for a few days, and then you might be able to see if any of it needs a good clean or something :) and if that doesnt work, deffo throw a tantrum with the manufacturors :)

Feeling a bit better now, It helped just to get that fear out. Going to write myself a note to remind me to have a good chat with the midwife about it :thumbup:

OH is at Tesco now. I hope he doesnt forget anything. hehe


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 said:


> And this is what terrifies me about childbirth!!

I was scared about pooping in front of a room full of people :blush: and I DID! oh the shame!


----------



## wild2011

Wiggler said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> And this is what terrifies me about childbirth!!
> 
> I was scared about pooping in front of a room full of people :blush: and I DID! oh the shame!Click to expand...

oh :haha: now uve prompted me to tell u, i didnt on the first 2, but i did on my last, at my homebirth i actually pooped on my living room floor :haha::haha::blush:

i did tell them i was going to do it tho, they were addimant it was just the head and the waters bulging, but i indeed fluffed, followed thru, and waters went all at same time, they cleaned it in seconds and giggled wiv me, then informed me there was alot of meconium in my waters and to get bubs out pronto. bubs had a poo too :haha: aww the joys of labour, ive got so many vivid memories of my labours. xx


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> And this is what terrifies me about childbirth!!


:hugs: try not to worry, i didnt know i had been cut/split till i was holding my baby screaming her head off, i was :cloud9: and took no notice while they stitched me up, it was sore for a few days but the tips they give for weeing worked and 3-4 days later i was right as rain. i'd much rather have a sore foof than a c section. xx


----------



## Wiggler

hehe, aww glad bubs was OK. 

I love hearing birth stories and you can be sure after I've had bubs i will be filling you all in on the details! 

I'm so glad I joined this site. You ladies are all fab, and its great having people to talk to cos I dont have many real life friends. :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## 24/7

Wiggler said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> And this is what terrifies me about childbirth!!
> 
> I was scared about pooping in front of a room full of people :blush: and I DID! oh the shame!Click to expand...

Goodbye dignity!! :coffee::haha:


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> And this is what terrifies me about childbirth!!
> 
> I was scared about pooping in front of a room full of people :blush: and I DID! oh the shame!Click to expand...
> 
> Goodbye dignity!! :coffee::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wild2011

join the club hun, weve moved so much that i lose touch with all those close friends ive had in the past, thank god for fb lol. i love birth stories too, tho wen i get heavile preggers i start to get scared, i have rapid labours, and im further away from midwife/hospital this time, so ill be scared the mw wont get here on the ambualnce, all my girls have had cords wrapped so i freak incase im on my own. dont know why i worry tho ive had 3 quick successful labours. hormones maybe? xx


----------



## 24/7

Heres me and the bump.... OH had just been taking my weekly picture but forgot to put my top down and he got this kitchen shot!! :D


----------



## luckyme225

I would use the perry bottle (like a squirt bottle) the hospital gave me and squirt warm water when I peed and that would help with the sting. I also used the whole can of dermoplast spray the hospital gave me. It was like heaven to spray the cold of the wounds. Also used witch hazel pads on top of my pad and a cream to help prevent infection. Working in the pre/post natal part of the hospital had me prepared for all this haha. I will be loading up once again because i don't know if the hospital I'm delivering at will give it for free or not.


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> Heres me and the bump.... OH had just been taking my weekly picture but forgot to put my top down and he got this kitchen shot!! :D

aww luvly hun, :cloud9:

im not posting mine yet, my stomachs like spaghetti junction wiv stretchys, i dont mind when tummys firm but not getting the pinkies out just yet lol


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - I'm sure everything will be fine, who knows, this bubba might want to take his/her time :) ((hugs))

24/7 lovely pic hun, cute little bump coming along!


----------



## 24/7

It's really taken off this week, I love it at the side, bit worried about how big it will get in comparrison to me!! :p


----------



## luckyme225

cute bump 24/7!!


----------



## wild2011

lucky i got given nothing just told to pee on shower, to hold pad on it while peeing etc.

wiggler im not to hopeful on that, i had a 1hr 30 min labour, 45 min and 23 mins...they supposed to get quicker, lol though the 3rd was longest, but apparently third babies are random and labours dont go to plan. she was back to back too so prob played a part in the delay. ill need more drugs for after pains than birth it was hurrendou with my 3rd i thought i was in labour again :( xx


----------



## luckyme225

wild- I felt like after birth pain was worse too. I would get horrible contractions, yuck. Not looking forward to that as I know they say it's worse with each child.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not showing yet :( and when I am wont be posting pics until my belly firms up a bit.

Woop woop! 5 days til lil mans bday and 7 days til book 13 of WOT comes out. This week is going to be awesome!


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - got my fingers crossed that this baby wants to make a slower entrance to the world. And please send me some of your fast labour dust! 

I'm worried about the after pains too, as I read they are worse woth each baby


----------



## luckyme225

Yay for your lil mans birthday!! kids grow soo fast!! I love celebrating birthdays.


----------



## Wiggler

I know! it seems like just yesterday he was a teeny little baby! And now he's a proper little cheeky boy.


----------



## wild2011

luckyme225 said:


> wild- I felt like after birth pain was worse too. I would get horrible contractions, yuck. Not looking forward to that as I know they say it's worse with each child.

they were quite bad with my first, especially when i was breast feeding, i didnt get any with second, 3rd was hurrendous, they say 3rd+ are worse. but i guess we all vary. 

ive not made my mind up on breastfeeding this time jsut yet my milk supply is not good ne way but i really suffered last time and beat myself up about it, and i know im going to need strong painkillers which i cant have if bf. going to be having a long long hard think about it. x


----------



## luckyme225

Wild- Maybe you can just go with the flow. See how things go and do what works best for you. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Uh oh, after feeling good all day I appear to be drinking something that makes me feel sick.. aaah well, Ribena is yummy, may as well finish it :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Intelligender test came in today. Will post the results tomorrow, since it says to use FMU only. Any predictions?


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, I guess girl. How does the test work? x


----------



## wild2011

o i intend to lucky, no more being pushed around with bf, ill do what feels right. lol wiggle, i feel really ill. i was on march mummys thread earlier talking with the ladies i know form having sienna, and poop and spag bol got mentioned, i was violently sick and had a severe nose bleed at the same time. im sooo hungry, yet cant touch ne thing. grrr lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun that sounds awful! Make sure you treat yourself to all your favourite stuff when you feel better x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You pee in a cup and mix 20mL of your pee with special crystals. It'll turn a certain colour for specific genders. Orange for a girl, green for a boy.


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds interesting :) Let us know what it says!


----------



## wild2011

make sure u let us know how u get on brandi, i'll go with girl too x


----------



## luckyme225

Crap, I am so lazy these days. I need to leave for a meeting before work in 30 minutes and I still haven't gotten ready, except for straightening my hair. Guess I'm just not looking forward to a long night with no sleep. Here's to hoping for a slow night!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies, seems I was a bit quick to assume the worst of my internet company lolol While I was moaning about them from a public server, they were hard at it fixing my phone line and everything seems ok now, allbeit a tad slow but I'll see how that goes lol

Hope everyone is well. Think Im going to have to pay a visit to the GP (hate doctors) but had headache now since last Thursday and its not shifting at all. Im very well hydrated, food is staying down well, eating and drinking plenty. Ive even been taking paracetamol its been so bad last few days (and I am anti meds at the best of times never mind pregnant!). Now my ear is also hurting, Im wondering if maybe its an infection or something which I have stupidily been ignoring but I really dont feel good at all. I dont seem to have a seriously raised temperature but I do think I put up wih it long enough. 

I noticed Inge posted about pizza.... lol thank you for the reminder... I ordered a pizza in Asda today and forgot to go back and collect it duurrrrrr lol I walked round Asda today to do the large monthly shop.... ended up leaving with yoghurts, toilet rolls and soup (few bits nothing much lol) no food really rofl I wasnt well, it was busy (school holidays) and I got bored lol The basket of 'nothing much' still managed to set me back £42 though!! grrrr!!! Thats beofre I actually do the proper monthly shop lol

Cant wait to buy some baby bits, but think I will hold off until my gender scan in December... although I think my mum is keen to completely kit the baby out as soon as yesterday lol I did browse at prams but nothing took my fancy at all... the only thing I have set my heart on is the baby hammock crib.


----------



## lisaf

I feel like I can't buy much stuff for AGES... I mean between hand-me-downs from my friends, freebies from my aunt, baby showers and family... I don't know what WILL be left to buy. I just realized I might have ANOTHER baby shower I hadn't thought of.... wish I had more friends though... feels a little pathetic but everyone moved away! :(

My aunt even said she has a stroller for us... don't know if its a good high-end one or if I'll still want my own, specially-picked-out one... but theoretically we might not need to buy one at all!


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler, wild, and lucky... I am horrified 100x more than before about the child birth thing. OMFG, i got tears in my eyes reading it all. Since before I was pregnant my husband and I always thought doing a planned c-section was the best choice, my ideas changed a bit, but now i don't know about all this inside vaginal tearing and 30-50 stitches.. that sort of put the nail in the coffin for real birth. I know that hurts as well but i am still welling up thinking of your posts in my head.


----------



## lisaf

hey, one of my friends had a super fast labor/delivery and had to be cut to get the baby out... the other had a super long labor/delivery and had NO tearing or cutting at all!
So its not a guarantee!
The recovery from a c-section is SO much worse than the tearing issue! You can't even lift many things for a while after, can't do most of the things like walking soon after delivery that speed along recovery. 
There are techniques to stretch things down there when you are close to going into labor and during the labor process that can diminish/minimalize tearing.

I'm totally terrified of it myself, but I'm much more scared of being cut open for a c-section :haha:


----------



## mummy3

wow lots of pages to catch up with!

My first I had to have a forceps and episiotomy, it was painful and it did get infected, but I would do it 3 time over rather than have another c-section. I hated every second of being cut open, it felt weird and they did something wrong with the spinal so I felt I couldnt breathe:nope: then after being home a week I had to spend a week back in hospital as it got infected inside, like an absess.

My second birth was completely natural with no tearing/stitches/grazing, I actually did'nt find it painful to give birth to him and was up and about 15mins after delivery. Extra bonus,it didnt even hurt to pee with him:happydance:

If you do get problems peeing the peri bottle is great, just squirt it (or get OH to squirt it) when you pee and it makes a big difference. here they send you home with a bottle lol.

Brandi, let us know how you get on!


----------



## lisaf

Thanks for sharing such varied experiences mummy3! Glad to know the hospitals here will give you the bottle! :haha: I can't believe the stuff they make you bring yourself in the UK! (though when they charge you $8 for an aspirin in the hospital, I guess that explains it, lol)


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful, recovery for a c-section is soooo much worse, and they keep you in hospital for days (I hate hospitals) I was home about 8 hours after giving birth, and hope to be home sooner this time if i don't have the baby in the middle of the night.

Lisa - I am deffo doing perineal massage this time, also going to be drinking Raspberry Leaf Tea from 32 or 34 weeks

I also heard you can get special maternity pads that you put in the freezer before you wear them and the cold soothes the area - they sound amazing :)

...$8 for an aspirin!!!!! OMG! you can buy a pack of aspirin here for about 20p!

Does anyone have any wonderful plans for today. I might cook today, the weather is really dropping now and I think OH would love a nice hot lunch :)

xxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

hopeful, honestly its an amazing experience, and literally minutes after you forget it, ive not had a c section, but my friends/mother has and i can 100% say the recovery is sooo much worse. the only time id consider a section or ask for one is if i were expecting multiples. i was home 8 hours after first, 2 hours after second, and 3rd was born at home, up in the shower within 10 minutes of each labour, and walking the length of the ward with screaming baby anxious to go home to get some sleep.


----------



## Wiggler

Grrr, My darling son decided while I was in the kitchen making a drink that it would be fun to grab one of mummy's DVD's and snap it in half! :( I hadnt even watched it yet!!

But on the plus side, I now have an excuse to go to HMV and buy some new ones :haha:


----------



## wild2011

hahaha kids eh! ive done nothign again yet, its making me feel depressed that ive not got enough go in me to do my daily jobs. i have a friend visiting today who's 4 weeks fuirther along than me, she eats loads like every 2 hours, and i cant wait to tell her she needs to make her own grub, i really cant face the kitchen. boooo x


----------



## Wiggler

aww hun! *flying pounce hugs* I really hope you feel better soon x


----------



## cheree89

I am so sorry for all of you suffering with MS. I haven't had a bit. If it makes you feel better, I have a horrid cold - my sinuses are killing me (and I hardly ever get sick - weird). :winkwink:

I definitely want a vaginal birth and no cutting. I heard they don't do episiotomies as much anymore and that healing from tearing is actually easier? :shrug: Not sure if it is true or not - just something I heard on the rumor mill.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup, I agree with the labour thing. Been through it twice already, and while it's the worst thing in the world while it's happening, you don't remember it at all once you hold your baby. That's why women do it again and again.

I did Intelligender today. Got my results. I keep saying I'll find out for sure in 26 weeks (I'm a lemon today), but the truth is, I'll find out in 6 and just not tell anyone. Well, I'll tell you ladies, assuming my family doesn't track me down and try and find out the sex.

Without further adieu, Intelligender has predicted....
 



Attached Files:







DSC02705.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wild2011

cheree89 said:


> I am so sorry for all of you suffering with MS. I haven't had a bit. If it makes you feel better, I have a horrid cold - my sinuses are killing me (and I hardly ever get sick - weird). :winkwink:
> 
> I definitely want a vaginal birth and no cutting. I heard they don't do episiotomies as much anymore and that healing from tearing is actually easier? :shrug: Not sure if it is true or not - just something I heard on the rumor mill.

i healed just fine from tearing, a few days i was right as rain and apart form a slight sting when visiting the toilet, u'd never have known. :thumbup:

sorry to hear about the horid cold.

i have hyperemesis :cry: , if i could suffer with average ms i would :happydance: lol.


----------



## wild2011

BrandiCanucks said:


> Yup, I agree with the labour thing. Been through it twice already, and while it's the worst thing in the world while it's happening, you don't remember it at all once you hold your baby. That's why women do it again and again.
> 
> I did Intelligender today. Got my results. I keep saying I'll find out for sure in 26 weeks (I'm a lemon today), but the truth is, I'll find out in 6 and just not tell anyone. Well, I'll tell you ladies, assuming my family doesn't track me down and try and find out the sex.
> 
> Without further adieu, Intelligender has predicted....

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cheree89

BrandiCanucks said:


> Yup, I agree with the labour thing. Been through it twice already, and while it's the worst thing in the world while it's happening, you don't remember it at all once you hold your baby. That's why women do it again and again.
> 
> I did Intelligender today. Got my results. I keep saying I'll find out for sure in 26 weeks (I'm a lemon today), but the truth is, I'll find out in 6 and just not tell anyone. Well, I'll tell you ladies, assuming my family doesn't track me down and try and find out the sex.
> 
> Without further adieu, Intelligender has predicted....

cool! I hope Intelligender is right for you! I am hoping for a girl too, but I have a feeling I am having a boy. OH is convinced baby is a girl though. I would be happy to be wrong!


Wild - yes, I feel really lucky to have no MS. I just feel so bad for you all. The cold feels better now that I am sitting up. I may have to try to sleep in the recliner tonight. With regard to the tearing, I think the faster/easier healing is one reason they aren't doing episiotomies as much anymore. I hate to say it, but perhaps we are sort of made to tear and heal?


----------



## wild2011

they say mothers instinct tends to be right, im kind of hoping not in my case as i have been thinking i have twins lol , i seriously think one more is enough for me :DDD


----------



## cheree89

I had a feeling I was having twins too! However, I had a dating scan already and just one baby! I guess that bodes well for my intuition being wrong (maybe I AM having a girl?).


----------



## wild2011

possibly hun, what made you think u were having twins? for me this is my 4th and im showing quicker, which i know u do with each pregnancy but i never have to this level, the sickness is hightend, we have 3 sets of fracternals on my mothers side too and my mw's first words were lets check how many were dealing with first lol. so im blaiming her for putting it in my head. i never had this feeling with any of my lo's and the more i thought about it the more im praying i only have 1 bundle of joy lol x


----------



## wild2011

as for the girl bit, i had severe severe sickness with all my girls :)


----------



## cheree89

It was just a feeling I had really. I am not showing yet (just bloat), but I do have a retroverted uterus, so that may be why. I was/am having quite a bit of cramping. I am older and I know twins are more likely when you are an older mom. My OH's aunt just had twins and she was only a year older than me when she became pregnant with the twins. She actually had triplets to start, but one didn't make it (no fertility meds).

I knew there was a chance I wouldn't have MS, because my mom never did (regardless of the sex of the baby).


----------



## wild2011

yeah everyone varies, as with me being sick this time im still hopeful it could be either gender, my mum had sickness with both too. :)

yes they say older mums, and thos who have had several babies are higher risk of having multiples


----------



## twinmummy06

i take great comfort in knowing that mine are identical, and it wasnt going to happen again :haha: (well highly unlikely anyways). i love my boys to bits, but i am SO thankful i got them first, i have no idea how ladies with other kids, especially young'uns do it, they are superwomen! :thumbup:

my boys turn 4 in... *25 minutes*! im so happy, but im in tears! bringing back memories, and these hormones are not helping lol.


----------



## wild2011

aww hun thats gorgeous, happy birthday to them. how many weeks did you carry till with them? did you have any signs they were twins prior to scan? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Happy birthday to your gorgeous boys :)

Little rant - sorry

I just had the post arrived with lots of card for Dylan and not ONE had his correct name on it, he doesn't have my surname!! My family know this!! GRRRRRRR. I think i'll get my mum to have a word with them.

I'm making this tonight >> https://www.babyandbump.com/cooking-baking/424090-sausage-bean-cheese-pie.html apart from with puff pastry instead of shortcrust cos my puff pastry has been lurking in the freezer for ages. om nom nom


----------



## wild2011

ohhhh that must wind u up hun. bug hugs, deffo tell ur mum to have a word. 

if i liked cheese that would sound nice, im not a cheese person and im completely off sausages atm. otherwise i might have been inviting myself round for tea. lol

ive got jacket potatoes in for dh and the girls, some are having chicken supreme with it , others tuna and others cheese, why cant they all have the same? lol i might brave a slice of toast, either wiv marmite or tuna paste. nom nom, i was sick alot yesterday so i have only had a tiny tiny bowl of special k today, and sips of weak squash.


----------



## twinmummy06

wiggler, its midnight and your making me sooo hungry :haha: i might have to go raid the fridge before my nightly ritual of trying to get to sleep for hours lol.

wild, i found out at 6.5 weeks at my dating scan there was 2. i had absolutely no clue, was shocked to say the least :haha: i felt fine apart from complete exhaustion and only had mild nausea from 8-10 weeks. i would have never guess there was two, but i know my uterus was measuring slightly large but not sure how far, as im a big girl it was difficult to determine that early lol. i carried them to 34+1 and had them delivered via c-section due to twin 2 having not grown at all from 32-34 weeks, and since about 20 or so weeks there was placental flow issues where twin 2 was struggling. so yea im a bit of a crazy hormonal preggo lady tonight lol. 

im off to eat, mmmmm, and try sleep. have a good day ladies xx


----------



## wild2011

nite nite twinmummy, hope you get some good sleep. xxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Night night twinmummy! sleep well hun x

Wild, that is my biggest fear, cooking more than one meal for dinner! I dont wanna make everyone something different :( 

Dylan is a complete misery bum today :( he has teeth coming through AND a cold so i'm letting him sleep, bless him.

I got a letter from out landlord today (housing association) about the mess in the corridoor outside our flat, and telling us if we dont clean it up we will be charged for the cleaner. But its THEIR workmen who made the mess and it THEIR tools and bits out there (they are working on the flat opposite). All i can do is hoover the mess :( and before that it was the cowbag outside leaving all her crap out there. 

Please let me have a lotto win tonight so I can move!!! 

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I got my blood group results today - B rhesus negative?! I've been booked for my anti-d injection already, but looking apparently this is quite a rare blood group, lucky me!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

aww hun contact them and put a formal complaint in, say your not happy to take liability for others mess, and say if anything j should be the one getting them charge as you have a little boy and stuff being left around is not acceptable. im terrible and although i see us as dream tenants i wont accpet anything less than perfect. i pay good money for opur property i maintain it and i expect a good service in return ..


as for lottery win i wouldnt mind one of them lol 

aww bless poor dylan, hope hes feeling better soon.

ive got a slice of toast and its heaven, please all pray it stays down lol x


----------



## wild2011

same as me hun, when r u having anti-d? it should only be if u have a bleed later on , and then when bubs born they test u and baby, and if u need it ull get it after birth incase ne blood mixed at delivery. xx


----------



## 24/7

I've been booked for the injection at 28 weeks? xx


----------



## Wiggler

wild2011 said:


> aww hun contact them and put a formal complaint in, say your not happy to take liability for others mess, and say if anything j should be the one getting them charge as you have a little boy and stuff being left around is not acceptable. im terrible and although i see us as dream tenants i wont accpet anything less than perfect. i pay good money for opur property i maintain it and i expect a good service in return ..
> 
> 
> as for lottery win i wouldnt mind one of them lol
> 
> aww bless poor dylan, hope hes feeling better soon.
> 
> ive got a slice of toast and its heaven, please all pray it stays down lol x

The wont listen, these are the people who actively protected the woman whose fault it was that Cameron was attacked in our own home, and who beat up the lady upstairs causing her to lose her baby. And the person in charge of this block of flats.. well, last time he visited (after the attack on cam) he thought it would be fun to try and kick down our door :(

I'll hoover up out there, cos its minging where they took the carpet away, but I wont do anything else. Hopefully when they come back in a few weeks for the inspection they will see we keep it tidy out there and that all the mess is to do with the refurb next door. 

I hate this flat :nope:


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> I've been booked for the injection at 28 weeks? xx

im thinking it may be to check if there are ant-bodies present, naturally now they know ur blood group any bleeds later on theyll give u anti-d shot, the only reason u get one after birth is if baby is different blood group to u. i have had 5 anti d shots, 3 after births 2 during bleeds in third tri. 

i dont recall getting one at 28 weeks. :shrug:

:hugs: we still got really uncommon blood group though xx


----------



## wild2011

Wiggler said:


> wild2011 said:
> 
> 
> aww hun contact them and put a formal complaint in, say your not happy to take liability for others mess, and say if anything j should be the one getting them charge as you have a little boy and stuff being left around is not acceptable. im terrible and although i see us as dream tenants i wont accpet anything less than perfect. i pay good money for opur property i maintain it and i expect a good service in return ..
> 
> 
> as for lottery win i wouldnt mind one of them lol
> 
> aww bless poor dylan, hope hes feeling better soon.
> 
> ive got a slice of toast and its heaven, please all pray it stays down lol x
> 
> The wont listen, these are the people who actively protected the woman whose fault it was that Cameron was attacked in our own home, and who beat up the lady upstairs causing her to lose her baby. And the person in charge of this block of flats.. well, last time he visited (after the attack on cam) he thought it would be fun to try and kick down our door :(
> 
> I'll hoover up out there, cos its minging where they took the carpet away, but I wont do anything else. Hopefully when they come back in a few weeks for the inspection they will see we keep it tidy out there and that all the mess is to do with the refurb next door.
> 
> I hate this flat :nope:Click to expand...

aww hun :hugs::hugs: is it 2 bed flat?


----------



## Wiggler

Yups. 2 bed flat.


----------



## 24/7

wild2011 said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> I've been booked for the injection at 28 weeks? xx
> 
> im thinking it may be to check if there are ant-bodies present, naturally now they know ur blood group any bleeds later on theyll give u anti-d shot, the only reason u get one after birth is if baby is different blood group to u. i have had 5 anti d shots, 3 after births 2 during bleeds in third tri.
> 
> i dont recall getting one at 28 weeks. :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: we still got really uncommon blood group though xxClick to expand...

Apparently it is standard in the UK, and second jab at 34 weeks? :wacko: Does it affect how quickly you can go home after birth if you may need a jab afterwards? xxx


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> wild2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> I've been booked for the injection at 28 weeks? xx
> 
> im thinking it may be to check if there are ant-bodies present, naturally now they know ur blood group any bleeds later on theyll give u anti-d shot, the only reason u get one after birth is if baby is different blood group to u. i have had 5 anti d shots, 3 after births 2 during bleeds in third tri.
> 
> i dont recall getting one at 28 weeks. :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: we still got really uncommon blood group though xxClick to expand...
> 
> Apparently it is standard in the UK, and second jab at 34 weeks? :wacko: Does it affect how quickly you can go home after birth if you may need a jab afterwards? xxxClick to expand...

i dont recall having it, :shrug: however maybe im on preggers brain at mo. lol

well on first you usually have to stay in 8 hours min ne way, and theyll take blood from baby as soon as born and within hour or so u know. and they just do it and it hurts lol had sore leg/bum cheek for a while. :blush: on my second i was only in hospital hour and i had it that quick, 3rd born at home so they took babys blood dropped it into hospital then i popped in next day for my jab :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

Wiggler said:


> Yups. 2 bed flat.

thats a huge shame hun or u could of applied for bigger place :( xxx


----------



## 24/7

Brilliant, thank you wild, I really don't want to stay in if I can help it, I hate hospitals!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I was looking at the homebuy website, and if we saved up a decent deposit, and OH was earning over 18k a year we could buy a lovely 3 bed house. Bless OH though, he said when we are settled in with baby financially, he will get a second job and ALL the wages from that job will go towards a deposit so we can do part buy/part rent. He is so fantastic :)


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> Brilliant, thank you wild, I really don't want to stay in if I can help it, I hate hospitals!! xx

it shouldn't delay anything.

just found this too....

The National Institute of Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE) also recommends routine anti-D at 28 and 34 weeks to all RhD-negative mothers to prevent antibodies being produced following small silent bleeds, which happen in about 1 to 1.5 per cent of all pregnancies. 

Anti-D cannot harm your baby and the injection at 28 and 34 weeks is strongly recommended. If, however, you decide against this, you will still be offered the injection if you have any bleeding in the later weeks of your pregnancy and again after the birth if your baby is found to be RhD-positive.

hmmm.. i peed off now why i never got told or even offered it im assuming that here where i live general practice is just to have it if a bleed. i will be asking the midwife next time i see her lol


----------



## 24/7

PHEW!! Think I may have discovered the cause of my recents tummy problems - Have been eating crisps that say suitable for coeliac, when they actually aren't!! :( I'm so careful, and am now looking at weeks to feel better!!


----------



## wild2011

aww hun, not good, sue them, do u have to have a gluten free diet? xx


----------



## Soph22

Hi all-
it's been a while since I've posted. Had no internet access in my new place we just moved into. I've been missing my daily BnBing!
Had my ultrasound/scan on Monday. Saw a very wiggly baby in there, seemed like s/he even waved at me once! Wow, seems more real every day. 
Haven't had a chance to go back through all I've missed. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## wild2011

hi soph and welcome back, glad all is well with your wiggly baby xx


----------



## 24/7

wild2011 said:


> aww hun, not good, sue them, do u have to have a gluten free diet? xx

I'm a coeliac, and its super important, as each gluten exposure destroys my small intestines, so now have to wait for it to heal and the grow back and it takes weeks/months of pain and horrible symptoms, and very annoyed. Only happened to google the brand to have a look and lots of complaints. But now hopefully the symptoms will start to pass. x


----------



## wild2011

hats off to you hun, dont know how you do it, hope the symptoms bugger off and u feel better xx


----------



## 24/7

Me too!! :( I worry so much about what I eat, and its the first time I have ever got it wrong since the begining. :( And its genetic, so I worry so much about my bean. xx


----------



## wild2011

bean will do just fine, mummy is very experienced with all that. xx


----------



## 24/7

Very true!! :p Will be ringing docs tomorrow and demanding to be seen and signed off, feel like I really have reached my limit now. xx


----------



## wild2011

dont blame u hun, i had to with my second and ive stayed at home since, will do now till bay is in nursery.. sometimes are bodies just tell us wen it needs to slow down. x


----------



## 24/7

And mine is screaming out at me now!! xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Geez you ladies can chat. I'll know for sure if Intelligender is right on December 7!


----------



## wild2011

yayyyy bet u cant wait, im getting so annoyed waiting for my first scan. grrrrr


----------



## luckyme225

lol hopeful. I only had three stitches or something. My husband thinks it was due to episiotomy, they never told me. I would much rather take that over a C-section. A lot of my friends with c-sections have a flap of skin that hangs over the incision area, even though they are in decent shape. Plus recovery time is so much longer and risks of infections are so much greater. 

I got sooo sick at work yesterday. Instead of being at my meeting I was in the bathroom getting sick. It was horrible. Then I had to tell everyone I was getting sick and that's why I wasn't at the meeting. Only 2 more weeks until I can spill the beans there!!! I'm off today, woohoo, I plan on shopping and catching up on sleep.

You ladies getting your rhogam shot are in store for a real treat. I still have a big bruise on my butt from getting it two weeks age. Not looking forward to my second dose at 28 weeks.


----------



## 24/7

I'm trying to decide when to start my maternity leave, so I can let them know, is around 30 weeks to early? I hate it and it sucks the life out of me!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Owie! I feel so ill! I have deffo caught the cold that OH and lil man had earlier in the week. Just went rummaging through the medicine drawer and there is NOTHING I can take :( Just had to send OH to get me some paracetamol and lemon squash.

Poor OH has taken over cooking dinner so I can lay down with me giving him instructions.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies :)

Millions of pages to catch up with again lol

Ive made a GP appt for tomorrow (was working all day till late today). I still feel rubbish :( Oh and MS kicked back in this morning before I even moved from bed till about 2.30pm.. but feeling better now. I wasnt happy I had a training course and spent half the morning dashing in and out lol

Sorry to hear so many of you are also not well :( Hope everyone is feeling super better quickly!


----------



## MilosMommy7

who's going to 2nd tri at 13w?


----------



## new_to_ttc

I thought 2nd tri was 12wk?


----------



## MilosMommy7

new_to_ttc said:


> I thought 2nd tri was 12wk?

me too. i was just waiting until week 12 was over.


----------



## lisaf

24/7 - you actually don't need the anti-d shot if the father of the baby is RH- too.
They often just default to giving you the shot in case of infidelity (which many women will not admit to, lol). So if you know your OH's type, you don't need the shot.
I know I'm RH- and my DH is RH+ so I'm screwed :haha: Oh well, shot at 28 weeks, shot if any bleeding, shot if baby is RH+


----------



## 24/7

Hubby doesn't know what he is, so shot for me, rather air on the side of caution for beanie. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

MilosMommy7 said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> I thought 2nd tri was 12wk?
> 
> me too. i was just waiting until week 12 was over.Click to expand...

Ah makes sense lol


----------



## luckyme225

I'm hoping I only get two. I got my shot at 7 weeks for spotting, i'll get a shot again at 28 weeks, unless I have spotting after 20 weeks but before 25 I'll have to have it again. :dohh: My son was Rh-, so here is to hoping that this little one is Rh- too, and save me from 3 shots!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

new_to_ttc said:


> I thought 2nd tri was 12wk?

By months, second trimester is 12 weeks. By weeks, second trimester is 13w3d, but most practitioners, websites, midwives, etc will round second trimester up to 14 weeks, or down to 12 weeks, depending on where you live.


----------



## mummy3

Lots to catch up on! Brandi yay for team pink, be interesting to see if its right.

24/7 im sorry your not feeling great, why did the crisps say they were suitable if they are not, I would sue lol.

I had my nuchal scan today, and baby was wriggling, very happy in there. There was a problem detected with growth though so we have to go back on friday for another doctor to scan then see a genetic counsellor on monday. Looks like a CVS next week too. Bit shocked tbh.

Hope everyone can manage to eat a bit more soon, and feel better:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

mummy - do they do the blood tests too or just the scan? Did they say what the growth issue was or might be?:(


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy i'm sorry to hear that i hope everything is ok


----------



## mummy3

Thanks girls:hugs:

Lisa, yep had the bloods but the growth problems were picked up on the scan, will know more on friday, but its related to limb lenghth.

My son is seeing a geneticist for suspected dwarfism so im pretty worried it maybe something similar, we wouldnt mind but we still dont have a set diagnosis for our son so dont know how bad could be:nope:


----------



## luckyme225

mummy, I hope everything is ok :hugs: hopefully you will get some answers Friday.


----------



## luckyme225

Ok ladies!! I SPILLED THE BEANS!!!! I know I needed to do it before our Halloween party because everyone would figure it out by my stomach + me not drinking. Well I didn't know when I was going to do it because I was scared but I got my doppler tonight and just check, got a heart rate of 168-174!!! I figured now would be as good as time as any. I had to force myself to put the doppler away I was so excited. I feel like I can take a sigh of relief. I was so worried about something going wrong with my hematoma.


----------



## luckyme225

oopppss duplicate haha.


----------



## lisaf

mummy - I understand your worries because of your son's condition. But I know tons of ladies who were told the limbs were too short etc but the baby hit a growth spurt before birth and the baby came out totally normal and healthy.
I didn't think they measured limbs this early? I mean of course they do obviously since they measured yours, its just not really routine, is it? The less routine it is, the less data they may have on what are normal fluctuations etc.
I know its impossible to dismiss worries with your son's condition.. but doctors just don't seem to be that great at some of this stuff (telling women they will probably miscarry because there is just a sac... when really the woman just ovulated late and isn't as far along as they thought etc)


----------



## MilosMommy7

luckyme225 said:


> Ok ladies!! I SPILLED THE BEANS!!!! I know I needed to do it before our Halloween party because everyone would figure it out by my stomach + me not drinking. Well I didn't know when I was going to do it because I was scared but I got my doppler tonight and just check, got a heart rate of 168-174!!! I figured now would be as good as time as any. I had to force myself to put the doppler away I was so excited. I feel like I can take a sigh of relief. I was so worried about something going wrong with my hematoma.

yay! glad you got to hear the HB :) bean's hb was 163 yesterday.


----------



## wild2011

sorry to hear theres a prob with growth mummy, hope u get everything sorted, 

lisa they not interested here in uk if u know oh/dh blood group they dont take it into account, if ur resus neg, u get the shot unless u refuse :)..i had the shot after 2 of mine, and on 1 wasnt needed as she was the same blood group as me, but hey, the mw said oh well cant be same father, i almost knocked her off her feet, stupid stupid woman how dare she, and thats bull anyway so she really could have got in a lot of trouble then. grrr lol

2nd tri is 13 weeks plus couple of days, usually rounded to 14 weeks local to me.xx


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - I hope everything is ok :hugs::hugs:

I'm still feeling a bit icky today, no headache though!! :happydance:

The pie OH made last night was revolting! OH and Dylan loved it but I only had about 2 mouthfuls before I gave up :dohh: And it turns out the bacon OH bought was a huge chunk of cooking bacon, not normal bacon so I couldnt even have a bacon and mushroom sarnie :( 

I *think* I have been feeling teeny fluttery baby movements over the past few days :happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

aww wiggler, not good, men eh. ive got bacon but really couldnt even think about eating it. :( ive had a piece of plain toast, went to bed early again was really sick again when dh got in.

my girls are wanting to go out for a bit today , so i may take them out for a walk to the shops and maybe treat them to chippy if i can stomach the smells lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

aww hun, hopefully the fresh air will do you some good. :)

I actually managed to stay up last night to watch Hollyoaks Later, shame its rubbish this year :(

I'm hoping to feel better by Saturday as we are going to be out most of the day shopping for presents and party food (I'm awful for leaving stuff til the last minute) and maybe go to KFC as an early birthday treat for Dylan :)

Which reminds me, wasps arent usually buzzing round this time of year are they? Last time I went to KFC they were EVERYWHERE from a nest in the bin outside :(


----------



## stardust22

Hi ladies. Sadly I will be leaving may blossoms.

My worst fears came true again yesterday and the heartbeat is no longer there. Baby has died. I. Be opting for medical management to avoid another dnc. Just hope it works.
Xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm so sorry for your loss hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wild2011

really sorry about your loss hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

dont think theyll be wasps this time of year hun, lol.


i been wanting kfc chicken and there gravy for days, i hate their chips thou, vile!


----------



## Wiggler

oh yea, their chips are vile! But I'm not a big chip fan though unless I make them myself in the oven :)

I adore their twister wraps though. om nom nom.


----------



## wild2011

lol cant say ive ever tried them, i love mcdonalds chicken ledgend, went for one few weeks ago and it didnt go well but considering giving another go today.


----------



## meow951

Mummy- Hope everything is ok with bubsy

Stardust- So sorry hun, here if you need to chat x

Wiggler- I thought i've felt something twice, once last Sunday and then again last night. It feels like something moving around in there but i thought it might be too early! I can't wait for a definate kick which you know is bubs!


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - no no no, its all about the yummy double bacon and egg mcmuffin. om nom nom :)

Meow - With my son i didnt feel anything until 18 weeks and the first thing i felt was an almighty hard kick, and after that he wouldn't stop booting me!


----------



## Wiggler

double post! woops :S


----------



## wild2011

ohh not eaten them in years. im starving now xx


----------



## Wiggler

i'm starving too, don't fancy cooking, tried to eat some cheese earlier but it was gross. OH is home in an hour, I'll get him to make me some toast :) 

Note to self - BUY A DAMN TOASTER!!!! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

lol i cant live without toaster!!!x


----------



## Wiggler

Ours broke months and months ago, and now the kettle is dying. I always burn toast under the grill too, we just always forget that we need a new toaster when payday comes. we ARE getting one tomorrow though


----------



## wild2011

yay for toaster tomorrow, i always fancy cheese on toast but cant be bothered with the grill lol. i'd burn it too. :) just had confirmation of my cats neutering next week, no flipping scan tho lol. off to get dressed n take the girls out before i screammmmmmmm argh. speak ot u a little later on hun xx


----------



## Wiggler

Have fun! Talk to you later x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Mummy... I hope you get some more informataive news tomorrow hun. I hope everything is ok :hugs:

Stardust... I am so so sorry hun :hugs: I hope the doctors give you all the support and help in the world to try and find you some answers. Thinking of you xxxxx

Wild... cant you ring the ultrasound dept and chance up the scan? They may have accidently missed you and so it will hold up getting it, if you speak with them now they still have a couple of weeks to slot you in somewhere!

Im off to the GP today. Headache and earache still pounding, woke up today with pain in the back of my shoulder and numbness in my arm, all rightsided (ear/back/arm/hand) so looking more likely its an infection that I have been ignoring for days (arghhh Im stupid sometimes!!). Needing way more paracetamol then I have ever taken consequtively (even after my car accident I stopped taking them within 5 days... this has been a week!). On the up side sickness isnt too bad today lol Actually not bad at all, feel good in the icky department lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

stardust22 said:


> Hi ladies. Sadly I will be leaving may blossoms.
> 
> My worst fears came true again yesterday and the heartbeat is no longer there. Baby has died. I. Be opting for medical management to avoid another dnc. Just hope it works.
> Xxxx

*hugs* I'm so sorry for your loss.

Ladies, the pregnancy dreams are back full force! I had two last night. I dreamt my friend, who isn't pregnant, and I were in labour together, and the second dream I had was that I went into a grocery store and had to use the washroom. They had stalls designated 'Pregnancy Stalls', where they had a doppler next to the toilet, and you could listen to the baby's heartbeat as you peed.


----------



## twinmummy06

Stardust, im so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:


----------



## cheree89

Stardust - I'm so sorry! :hugs:

Mummy3 - I hope all goes well tomorrow and you find out some good news.

New - I feel your pain - I have a head cold and and feeling a bit sorry for myself right now! :winkwink:


OK, so I have a TMI question for all of you. Yesterday evening, I was pretty active, walking around, cleaning, doing busy work all evening. At one point I stood up after sitting for about 10 minutes and I had a gush of vaginal fluid (maybe about a tablespoon). I, of course, had a brief panic that it was blood, but it was a clear yellow fluid (and no, it wasn't pee). I called my midwife, but she wasn't concerned. Anyone else have anything like this? I realize we have more vaginal stuff going on, but all at once? Also, it wasn't like I was sitting for hours and then standing up.


----------



## MikieC

Stardust - I'm so sorry for your loss. I know the devastation you are feeling right now and I hope you get the support you need.

M x


----------



## hopefulmama

Cheree- Not to freak you out which i am sure this will.. but before both times i miscarried thats what happened to me. Last time I was out shopping and then that happened, then 2 days later started spotting a little and found out i miscarried. My doctors also said they didn't have a concern well turns out they were wrong. I would go to dr just in case to be safe than sorry. I mean my new OB has on the website 3 concerns/warnings signs to call or come to office being: red spotting, leakage or gush of vaginal fluid, or heavy menstrual like cramps. 

Stardust- so sorry for your loss.


----------



## wild2011

cheree, its discharge, and is normal, you will have more than normal and surges of it, it does not indicate anything being wrong hence why the midwife was not at all worried, so dont worry. i have it regularly, on and off all the way through pregnancy. often has me rushing to the bathroom thinking it's blood. 

hopeful- vaginal fluid thats discharge coloured is not a risk in any means.


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - Did you enjoy your walk hun? x


----------



## wild2011

Wiggler said:


> Wild - Did you enjoy your walk hun? x

hi hun:hugs:

it was short lived, i was only out just under an hour ended up taking girls to chippy, i felt really ill, fresh air made me worse ive been asleep on sofa since, and still feeling rotten. 

hows ur afternoon going?x


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, sorry your feeling worse :hugs::hugs:

My afternoon is going good. Been missing OH though, I just want a great big hug, feeling a bit emotional about my lil mans bday. It's not helped by Dylans independant streak at the moment, he wont even let me play toys with him :cry:, but he still gives me kisses :)


----------



## wild2011

aww bless. i only get hugs n kisses when sienna is trying to feed her dummy to my belly button and shouting baby. or if its food related lol she'll do ne thing for food. x


----------



## Wiggler

aww bless! My lil man isnt eating much again where he has more teeth coming through (he wasnt eating properly until 5-6 months ago, and still only eats small meals) I'm hoping he will eat abit more tomorrow.


----------



## mummy3

Stardust:hugs: Im so sorry for your loss hun.

Cheree, the discharge leaking is completely normal, pantyliners are a pregnant girls best friend:winkwink: If you get pain or bleeding go straight to the ER.

For the ladies that were speaking about wasps, when I lived in the UK you used to see those giant wood wasps :shock: do you still see them over there? scary buggers they were! Omg alton towers was the worst for them as well, we went around september time and they were everywhere. Here you get black widow spiders though, ive seen a few around my house:wacko:

Lisa, no they dont usually measure limbs in as much detail, but I was refered to the perinatologist and with my sons history esp it was looked in great detail, but we will get second opinion tomorrow then the genetic counsellor:thumbup: They still cant decide between them what to do about my preterm labour though, dunno if I want painful progesterone injections everyweek if its gonna do nothing! Also hows it going with your fridge? Did you find the cause of the odour?:flower:

Wild, can you send some chippy chips this way:munch:

New, Im glad your going to the docs, I hope they can get you something for your headache, earache but yay for the sickness being better:happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

...spiders.... my spider phobia is about 10x worse now I'm pregnant. I'm 99% sure there one in my bathroom so I get OH to do a thorough check twice a day.


----------



## wild2011

chippy chips on the way hun our local one is super nice, though i couldnt eat ne today bohhhhhhhh

i dont like spiders, i put a glass over them and wait for dh to come home to dispose of them. which usually ends with me running round the house screaming .

i can feel sickness coming on again, its been really vile the last few days and a pattern forming with the timing of it, least i prepare for it.

sienna loves getting food in her hands rubbing it on floor, on walls etc, but rarely eats it, she had terrible weight problems from birth she still has to see health visitor regularly cos of it. just doesnt put weight on, look at her skinny legs in the pic, lol she looks heavy up top cos has so many layers on under the cardigan.

wiggler have u had swine flu jab? xx


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: Im sorry you couldn't eat your chippy chips, when I was pregnant with my son for the last month I had a chippy at least 4x a week, here theres no decent chippy.

How heavy is Sienna? My girls have a hard time putting on weight, both tall and lanky, but they will eat, albeit they are fussy:dohh:

Im pretty ok with spiders, although we have had the pest control to blast em, so when I see one its usually dead lol, my thing is moths, absolutely hate em, :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

You actually get close enough to put a glass over one? you're much braver than me! If there is a big'un OH has to come home from work to get rid.

No swine flu jab yet, I'm going to discuss it with my MW when I see her. I'm still 50/50 about getting it. have you had it?


----------



## wild2011

yes didnt even think twice about it, a lady my mum works with was extremely poorly wiv it she had lucky escape i was contacted by surgery at 5 weeks pregnant had it at 6 weeks


----------



## Wiggler

Moths are worse than spiders! Evil little buggers! Oh laughs at me for being terrified of them, cruel A-hole.


----------



## Wiggler

My doctors havent contacted me... With any luck the MW can just stab me with it when I'm there to see her


----------



## wild2011

lol be pre-warned, ( about 80% of who have it) get a really achy arm for 24 hours, mine felt like i was carrtying cement mixer on end of it, dh had plenty of clips round ear hole for touching it lol


----------



## wild2011

Wiggler said:


> Moths are worse than spiders! Evil little buggers! Oh laughs at me for being terrified of them, cruel A-hole.

i dont like them either :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I got a really horrible side effect last time i had the flu jab (i was about 18-19), I went thru all the flu symptoms in one night, It was horrible! wasnt helped by the fact I was homeless at the time and sleeping in a park...


----------



## wild2011

Wiggler said:


> I got a really horrible side effect last time i had the flu jab (i was about 18-19), I went thru all the flu symptoms in one night, It was horrible! wasnt helped by the fact I was homeless at the time and sleeping in a park...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 24/7

I had the jab last weekend, and my arm ached for a couple of days, and that was it. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I always mess around with OH if i have an injection or blood taken, i tell him that I have a plaster on my arm, so obviously it is severely injured so therefore I can't do housework :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey ladies :)

Cheree the discharge sounds completely normal hun, been pregnant is great isnt it?? lol So many undignified symptoms lol Awww but all worth it :)

Im just back from my doctor, and got a verbal clip round the ear lol He said I should not have ignored the early symptoms for so long, a headache for over 3 days is always a doctor visit! lol OOps!!! Anyways he said I have a well progressed ear infection, it looks quite deep and very inflammed apparently. He gave me 7 days of antibiotics after me breaking down and begging him to give me something safer for the baby (he assures me they are super duper safe) but said I may need another 7 days after, but to go back before the tablets run out if its not completely cleared. If I ignore mild symptoms after the 7 days it'll just take hold as bad again... (thats me told then!! lol) Hopefully I'll start to feel better in no time :)


----------



## 24/7

I'll try that on monday after my nuchal. ;) xx


----------



## cheree89

new_to_ttc said:


> Hey ladies :)
> 
> Cheree the discharge sounds completely normal hun, been pregnant is great isnt it?? lol So many undignified symptoms lol Awww but all worth it :)

It was funny while I was talking to the midwife at 11:30 PM last night (she was delivering a baby and took a while to call me back), she said - "yes, it's normal, a bit gross, but normal." I had a laugh about it and am staying positive.

I'm glad to hear you are soon to be on the mend!


----------



## wild2011

new glad u got it sorted, even if wiv a telling off lol.

cheree-i hate it in the last few weeks wen its like omg bathroom trip quick think plugs gone, but no just the "normal stuff" lol.


----------



## luckyme225

stardust- I am so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

new- glad you got checked out. Hope you feel better soon. 

Tomorrow is my visit with the nurse. Not looking to getting bloods done right before work. Really hoping to get some good new drugs for morning sickness. Feels nice to wake up today knowing everyone knows I'm pregnant, so I don't have to make up stories as to why I feel/look like crap.


----------



## Psycow

Hi There, I'm due May 23rd! =D


----------



## lisaf

Stardust - I'm so sorry honey :cry: Life is just so cruel sometimes :hugs:

New- Glad you went in and got it sorted... hope you only need 7 days worth

Wild - I was underweight as a child, total picky eater too... then, lol.. I hit puberty and have had the opposite problem ever since :blush:

AFM - not much to report ladies, can't wait until I start feeling movement for reassurances etc. I finished my progesterone last night and am just a teensy bit nervous... DH wants to dtd tonight after being deprived for 11 weeks... I'm a little afraid if the BDing causes spotting, I won't know if its because I stopped the progesterone or if its from the BDing, you know?
I mean its less likely to be from the progesterone NOW, right? If I made DH wait a few days I think there would be more likely to be progesterone-related causes... just not sure what to do.
I've been missing it though myself, and poor DH has been so good and patient with me and my paranoia.


----------



## mummy3

Lisa thats a tough one:hugs: I think I'd be more inclined to go for today rather than a few days, you would still be pretty protected by the progesterone today. I know the worry of spotting though. If you really dont feel comfortable though, then wait as long as you need, im sure hubby will last:blush:

Welcome to the club psycow:flower:


----------



## lisaf

lol... hubby is losing patience FAST :rofl: We were supposed to be 'free' last week from our self-imposed restriction... then the doc put me on pelvic rest for another week (I swear I heard his balls cry)

I'm back in stroller dilemma land... :( I just wish I could see my top choice stroller in person before making a call... I don't want to have it shipped out only to return it and pay for shipping etc...


----------



## Wiggler

GRRR another pre-6am wake up! I'm sooooooo tired! I need to find a way to get my little monkey to sleep past 5.30-6am! Any suggestions?

On a better note.. I'm getting a new toaster today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lisaf

haha, I always slept in as a child... even on Christmas and Saturday morning cartoons, lol... it was pre-wired into me.. your kid must just be an early riser?
only thought is to keep them up past their bed time? :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I've tried keeping him up later before and it doesnt always work, I'm going to try again tonight cos I am soooo tired and with any luck he will sleep in til 8am :)

I was an early riser when I was little, then I hit 18 and slept in til 10 every day! At least if it carries on I know I wil have no trouble egtting him up for school in a few years :)


----------



## wild2011

aww wiggler, what time does he go to bed? and how old is he now? 

lisa- 1 of my girls is likely to be a "bigger" girl, the other 2 including the weight problem one are likely to be stick thin insects, they are so like Daddy and all his sisters, it makes Mummy sick lol xx


hurrahhhhhh toaster!x


----------



## Wiggler

He goes to bed at 7pm at the moment, going to try 8pm tonight. He is 2 on Sunday. 

Anyone doing anything nice today? x


----------



## wild2011

hmm, sienna is a few months younger than him, all the girls are put to bed at 7, they watch a film and tv goes off at 8. she not always asleep by then but 90% of the time gone, ive managed to get her to sleep till 7.30 recently, i give her a snack before bed, she has no bottles through the night but i usually grab one at around 6 when dh gets up and pop it in her bed, shell wake up drink it and go back off if she hasnt had to cry for it lol.

i need some shopping but dont feel like going anyhwere, none of my jeans do up nicely round bump, look like i have a front bum lol. and my normal trousers are falling off me from loosing weight, cant flippin win, i have a few maternity jeans but they are too big at mo, so id rather stay in and feel blahhhhhh.


----------



## meow951

Wiggler- I used to wake up quite early when i was young. There was too much exciting things to do and toys to play with!:haha:

Not doing anything exciting today. I have developed a cough and a really sore throat and a bit of a stuffy nose so might stay in today. Although it's really windy and blustery here so fancy wrapping up warm and going out for a walk with OH. We've both had a week off work and it's been bliss!

wild- I am exactly the same! My current jeans are falling off me because i've lost weight too. But i don't want to buy anything yet as i won't fit into it in a month or two and i'm not at the stage where i need maternity clothes yet.


----------



## Wiggler

I was going to go out for a nice walk today, but the weather is icky and i feel icky, so OH can go out later. I currently have no trousers that fit where I have lost so much weight (19lbs so far) apart from my pajama bottoms, So when we are in town tomorrow I'm gonna grab myself a maternity pair of jeans and just wear them, even though i dont have a bump. lol. I want to get myself a nice jumper too :)

om nom nom, twiglets for brekkie :)


----------



## wild2011

im about to go make some toast i think unless i get in kitchen and theres no bread in which case i will cry, i do have a bump, but theyover bump jeans and they just look plain silly, plus my tops arnt too baggy at mo so look stoopid lol. will treat myself around crimbo time, i will manage with leggings and i have some gorgeous almost flat knee high boots, and couple of long jumpers. i have bump bands they are poo until the bumpage pops out i hate them.


----------



## Wiggler

I didnt get any maternity clothes last time, and this time I will just get a few pairs of jeans and a few tops and maybe a nice jumper. The prices make my eyes water though. Then after baby is born and I am back to a weight I like OH has promised me a MEGA clothes shopping spree. wooohoooo! 

The main thing I want for this pregnancy though is a really comfy pair of boots. I have a lovely pair of trainers and tonnes of pumps, but I would kill for some warm comfy boots. Might get some boots tomorrow instead of a jumper! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

i swear by mine, i had pair of ugg type on wen pregnant with sienna, but they naffed me off and i felt like a scruff though the were warm, ive got some gorgeous ones now cost me £70 but i love them and expect them to lst years, lets just hope i dont retain water on legs or they wont fit lol x


----------



## Wiggler

hehe, everything I get this year has to be budget as we have Dylans bday, Xmas (including all decs and new tree) then baby stuff. 

I might get these boots https://www.storetwentyone.co.uk/boots/tassel-back-boots/invt/f83848/ in black

Some cheapie gloves and this scarf https://www.storetwentyone.co.uk/scarfs-and-wraps/ruffle-scarf/invt/a00626/

Now must persuade OH that these are essentials! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

ooooh i like both of them. lol x


----------



## Wiggler

I'm totally in love with the scarf! Might look at hats too!


----------



## wild2011

yes need to keep u and bubs warm , :) x


----------



## wild2011

never seen that shop before, having a look on site now baby stuff cute too, cheap and can order online whoooo x


----------



## Wiggler

Ok, found some jeans.. not maternity.. only a tenner from new look, and the most gorgeous jumper from store 21. in total, my outfit (hat, scarf, gloves, jumper, jeans and boots) will cost.... £57! Woop Woop! I am an amazing bargain hunter! Wonder if I can find a cheapie bag to with it....

I'll grab my maternity bits closer to Xmas. :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Store21 is a branch of one of the other big cheap clothes store. cant remember which though :)


----------



## Tonnilou

Store 21 used to be B Wise I think, well its what the Hove B wise turned into anyways. I got some cute cheap maxi dresses there last summer, which will be awesome still for this summer apres bubba while the old weights slowly shifting XD XD


----------



## Wiggler

Yup, thats the one Tonnilou! The one here in Chichester turned into Store21, Its one of my favourite stores, after Primark :) 

I feel all girly now, I never browse clothes online! :rofl: I'm such a bloke! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

lol ohh we not had b wise for donkeys years.im devastated that ethel austin closed not so long ago i had some gorgeous stuff for sienna as a baby from there booooooo


----------



## Wiggler

I LOVE looking at baby clothes! I really like the girls range of Baby K clothing at the moment!


----------



## wild2011

ok so i gave up waiting on the post for my dating scan, tried to phone midwife no answer, so phoned the ante natal clinic, the dopey stoopid people have ignored the address my midwife put on the form and sent to previous address. so i am clearly pissed off. its now been re-booked and they cant fit me in till 23rd november. so i'll be 14 weeks to the day, grrr. on the upside, i'll then only have a 4-6 week maximum till gender scan, but still most june mums will be getting dating scan before me lol


----------



## Wiggler

aww hun ((hugs))

You have a scan date though!! WOOP! Have the hospital updated your address now? x


----------



## wild2011

yer, she got my bad temper tho, she said oh i can see ur new address on the form so i said so why send it to the old fecking one, n she said oh we wernt sure so went wiv old one, form was only dated a few weeks ago, i swear they havnt got a clue.


----------



## Wiggler

Eejits! 

I need idea's for party food for sunday, so far I am getting/making:

Party platters from iceland
3 types of sarnies
popcorn chicken
cake
sausage rolls
pork pies
cocktail sausages
fizzy drink

I need more idea's though. If everyone comes there will be 20+ people here...


----------



## wild2011

bowls of crisps, skips hula hoops etc, party ring biscuits, pink wafers, scotch eggs, cheese n pineapple cold pizza

my kids love carrot, cucumber celery stick and breadsticks wiv dips too


----------



## Wiggler

ooh, great idea's! thanks hun! I would rather do too much food than not enough, and if its nt eaten its something for us to eat sunday evening and monday :rofl: saves cooking :)


----------



## wild2011

deffo i rarely have ne left overs i make way too much lol,crispy cakes too usually talking of sausage rolls ive got a bag of frozen ones in freezer may stick them in for a munch.


----------



## Wiggler

GRRRRR OH is such a twat! first he says I cant get the clothes I want (not a problem, i don't mind as long as i get the jeans and the scarf, but he said I couldnt have ANY) Then he rings me to tell me his pay rise is in place and he got more money this month!!! GRRRRRR. I politely informed him that I AM getting the jeans (no way am I gonna look like shit in jeans that dont fit at Dylans party) and I'm also getting some hair dye (red or purple, havent decided yet) 

(it sounds like I wanna spend all his money, but we share every penny of income)

Feel a bit better now, but I was crying for the past 45 mins :( 

Me and Cam are gonne sit down later and budget the money, and I'm gonna tell him there is no way in hell I am letting him spend £60 on party food. £30 is my limit and thats pushing it. 

So ladies, help me pick.. Dark red hair, or dark purple? x


----------



## wild2011

hmm dark red i'd say. men will be men, we have an agreed allowance of the business income that i get paid same date every month, then dh doesnt have to give me anything im incharge of making sure all the bills, food etc is covered, then ctc cb & wtc is for anything kids need. if i got him to go pay the bills he'd pretend he had lol x


----------



## Wiggler

we do it so OH's wages is rent, council tax, bills, whatever Dylan needs, some electric and shopping, whatever is left is normally something nice for the flat/birthdays/christmas/baby money we dont really spend money on ourselves

CTC, WTC and CB is food, electric, whatever Dylan needs, toiletries etc etc

wow. looking at it written down like that.. OMG, we actually never treat ourselves..

methinks I must look at the budget again so we can have a really nice treat :)


----------



## wild2011

sounds like a plan hun, i rarely spend a penny on myself, ive refused to take crimbo money off ne one for myself as i spend it on kids, so they have to buy a gift or a voucher for a shop that doesnt sell childrens stuff. 

sienna just took her shorts off and put them on her head, but got her head stuck down one leg hole, stood crying quietly freaking out, i had to giggle wen i realised lol x


----------



## Wiggler

AWW!! that is soo cute! Dylan refuses to wear trousers and socks unless we go out, so ends up spending most of the day with just a top on cos the trousers and socks come off straight away! I think if he knew how to unbutton his little shirts he would get them off too!


----------



## 24/7

I made my first purchase today, some sleepsuits. :D
Still feeling poorly, not sure whether to give work a try or not tomorrow, for a late shift.... :( xx


----------



## wild2011

aww 24/7 yayyy to sleepsuits. late shift sounds pants, only go if ur feeling upto it. 

for any of you living near a sainsburys, theres a half price sale on almost all toys, ends on wednesday was supposed to tell u all yesterday but forgot lol. theres a few bits online but not half as much as wats in store, x


----------



## Wiggler

Yay on your first purchase 24/7!!! The first of many :) With work, just see how you feel hun, and if your not feeling great then don't go ((hugs))

Oooh, half price sale :) I like!


----------



## MikieC

Hi Girls,

I'm feeling very excited today! I bought a doppler a few weeks ago and have used it a few times but never heard the heartbeat (although my digestive tract was interesting!) BUT! Last night I got it! It was nice and strong and clear and I feel soooooooooo much better now! Bring on my scan on Tuesday!!!


----------



## cheree89

I just ordered a doppler - can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## 24/7

I really want a doppler too, where did you girls get them from? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Woop cheree! I hope it reaches you soon! 

Just had some amazing toast made in our brand new toaster! It was soooooo good!

Me and OH had a good chat when he got in, I showed him the state of the only fitting pair of jeans (they are about to rip right across the seam of the ass) and my old comfy boots (sole has worn away at odd angle and make me walk in the sides of my feet) and after we budgeted the money he gave me £100!!!! He is so amazing. So tomorrow I'm hoping to get some new jeans, boots, that gorgeous scarf and maybe a new pair of glasses if there is a free appointment at the opticians! And whatever is left over I'm going to put aside for either Xmas or baby stuff.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies :)

How is everyone? 

Wild so sorry the hospital messed up your dating scan, but so glad you rang and now have a date :) 

Wiggler your OH is lovely, glad you talked and you're going to be able to get afew bits of clothing you need! Its terrible isnt it how we always neglect ourselves! I never buy for myself, but always for Joshua. We both need some jumpers for winter, I looked round a few stores always round the boys wear, and never round the ladies lol I must get some though its bloody freezing lol 

Ive been thinking about getting a doppler, how much would I be looking at for one? I think Joshua would quite like to get involved by placing it and finding the heartbeat, I thought it could be something for him to share with me. Its going to be a long while yet until the baby can be felt from the outside, so its hard for him to feel involved. 

24/7 wtg on your first baby purchase :) I sooooo want to buy something but I just need to finish the Christmas shopping first hehe


----------



## Wiggler

OH gets even lovlier!!! He just got back from sainsburies (Thanks Wild for letting us know about 1/2 price toys) with Dylans pressies, Twiglets and cheesecake for me! 

I'm not sure on the price for a doppler, but I think the good ones are £70+


----------



## lisaf

I think you can get a decent one for under $40


----------



## wild2011

your welcome wiggler hun, my mum went and got loads for the girls for christmas, im still up whats this all about, ive been so busy ive not had time to heave or complain of feeling ill. lol i hope i sleep well tonight.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I rented my doppler for £9.99 a month on ebay & found the heartbeat at 4 weeks :)
We made our first baby purchase a teddy (cow) called Charlie from Mothercare will be packed in my hospital bag when the time comes!
Had my 12 wk scan on Tuesday was amazing :)
Baby showed as being 5 days ahead but not sure if they're gonn a change my due date i knida hope so as i tend to go overdue & an added 5 days is a bit worrying so hence the 2tickers atm x


----------



## lisaf

I didn't think the heart started beating until 6 weeks?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No, it doesn't. It doesn't start beating until 22 days after conception. 4 weeks is only implantation. You probably heard your heartbeat.


----------



## Wiggler

I think I will be making my first baby purchase today, Mothercare have got some lovely stuff in.

Busy busy day today, going into town to buy party food and some bits for me, then meeting up with a friend who has come down from up north for Dylans birthday. I'm hoping to get an early night tonight. I'm shattered! x


----------



## cheree89

24/7 said:


> I really want a doppler too, where did you girls get them from? xx

Amazon - around $60


----------



## Wiggler

Oh poopie :( The ONE drink that didnt make me feel sick, lemon squash now makes me puke... Gonna be on the search for a new drink now.. any suggestions?


----------



## wild2011

tesco's mexican lime squash very weak for me, i cant do leom ne more either but the lime is gorgeous its extra concentrated so u only need tiny tiny bit,. enjoy the shopping today hun xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im only managing to drink water (ice cold!!) or vimto. 

Enjoy your shopping today ladies, this is just a flying visit. My ticker changed today so Joshua wanted to see what the baby could do this week awwwwwww lol 

Hope everyone is well, Im off out to buy Joshuas main Christmas present and some jumpers for him today! Then Im done for him for Christmas (less the bits I buy between now and then lolol) and just got the adults to do :) woop woop

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

Morning new, enjoy ur day today too, ohhhhhhhh and happy official 2nd tri, wow 14 weeks, hasnt that flown by.xx


----------



## charlotteb24

happy 2nd trimester ladies who have just arrived!

Hows everyone doing? ive not been on for a week and went into the first tri forum this morning and wished i hadn't bothered! theres one very bang out of order thread on there which i wish i hadn't read! lol!

such a lovely day and i dunno what to do with monster :( though it looks like the weather may turn this avo! dammit i have my washing out lol!!


----------



## Wiggler

Round one of shopping - DONE :)

Got a gorgeous scarf, 3 tops (2 are maternity apparently), boots, gorgeous jeans, red hair dye, nail varnish and some mascara. Just need some gloves now!

Now for the sad part... My gorgeous jeans fit, they do up, but they give me MUFFIN TOP!!!! Aah well, I am gonna put them aside for after bubs is born :) Might see if they have them in the next size up though :)

My hips are agony at the mo, took some paracetamol cos after OH gets back with KFC and we have eaten we are off out again for party food and dylans trike :) Deffo gotta get the MW to refer me for physio when I see her next. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day! x x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on the second trimester for those just arriving!! Doesn't it feel great to know you're one step closer?


----------



## new_to_ttc

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/27/2

Bought my first baby item today awwwww just loved it when I saw it hanging there :)

Didnt get Joshua a jumper though grrrr just nothing out there I like!!! Off to pick his Christmas present in a mo just brought him back to my parents so mam can watch him while dad takes me to the shops and carries it lolol


----------



## new_to_ttc

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/27/2

Bought my first baby item today awwwww just loved it when I saw it hanging there :)

Didnt get Joshua a jumper though grrrr just nothing out there I like!!! Off to pick his Christmas present in a mo just brought him back to my parents so mam can watch him while dad takes me to the shops and carries it lolol


----------



## 24/7

What size clothes will everyone take to the hospital with them? I have now bought some vests to go with my sleepsuits, and both go up to 7lbs, as beanie will probably be abit early, but looking at them, I'm worried them will be too small, and if I go to term I can't imagine bub being that small, and perhaps should get the next size up, which is up to 10lbs? xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Based on the weight of my other two kids, newborn clothing. My kids were only 6lbs. I don't expect this one to be much more.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I wouldnt buy too much for the 7lb size, but Im sure for coming home it'll be fine, they are are ok so long as baby isnt 9lber lol 

The sleepsuit I bought today is up to 1 month lol.. I guess thats newborn in Next terms lol It looks HUGE (well tiny but huge for a tiny baby lol) but it'll be ok :)

I learnt with Joshua not to buy too much of any size, gifts often come in the way of clothes ages 0-3 and 3-6 months. Im just going to buy a few bits, and anything extra I need I will buy when baby arrives.


----------



## 24/7

Mmm, think I will get the next size up, the neck and arm holes look teeny, so best play it safe and take both sizes I think. :D Everything else I buy will be the next size up as they can grow into it, and if its really too big OH can just pop and buy some more tiny, just wanted something to actually fit for in hospital, but we shall see if beanie is teeny like I was (4lbs) or like OH (9lbs).... :p xx


----------



## wild2011

right i had a 2 teeny tiny babies, and one big fat chunky thing lol, however all went in tiny baby clothes to start, for the biggest it was only for few weeks, and for my ikkle buba's till they were almost one month, i think it depends on where u buy them from , i tend to buy a few tiny ones then upto 1 month. my babies wernt very long tho !! :DDD


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Can you put me down for Team Green/Yellow? I have decided I can remain strong enough to stay this way. I've wanted this team for a long time. I'm sticking with it!


----------



## MikieC

24/7 said:


> I really want a doppler too, where did you girls get them from? xx

Depends on where you are but I paid about £45.00. I can pass it on when I'm finished with it as well.

M xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm getting newborn stuff again this time. :)

Just got back from my second visit to the shops and got my gloves (purple and black stripey) OH got a jumper and some jeans and we got dylan a Trike :)

My hips are sooooooo painful now though :( I can hardly walk they are so sore, and when I was out walking it felt like my pelvic bones were shifting around as I walked. I'm not waiting until my 16 week appointment to get my MW to refer me for physio now, I'm ringing her on monday.

xxxxx


----------



## luckyme225

I've been crazy busy the last couple days, hope I haven't missed too much lol. I got my flu shot yesterday finally, didn't even feel it the nurse was so good. I get another ultrasound next week to see if my hematoma has grown/shrunk. Hoping it's gone away so I can quit being so lazy, plus I'm really starting to miss sex lol. We meet my midwife next week, my husband in convinced it's going to be some hippie lady. Hoping meeting her will change his mind. Clearly he wishes we would have stuck with a doctor like last time. Tonight is our Halloween party, my husband is busy cleaning right now, he's too sweet. Hoping tonight will be fun, luckily my good friend is pregnant so two so I wont be the only one not drinking.

Hope all you ladies are well.:flower:


----------



## mummy3

congrats on buying cute baby clothes:cloud9:

New, yay we get to be second tri:happydance: And how cute is Joshua!

I went back on friday to get another scan and to talk things through, downs risk came back at 1:5500 :shock: My last 2 babies have been 1:4 and 1:5 hence 2 cvs. The limbs this time were within normal range, It could have been too early before or baby wasn't stretching enough but I have a cute pic of the leg full stretch as they measured it, got a full 30mins being scanned:thumbup:. Also due to a close up of the nub area, the sonographer is 90% sure its a girl:wacko: so bang goes my intuition lol, but will know for sure in 2 weeks. 

Just the geneticist to do now.

Halloween party here tomorrow and the kids are climbing the walls with excitement!

My babies were all in preemie or early/tiny baby clothes, Anja didnt fit into newborn until she was gone 3 months old!
 



Attached Files:







scan 1.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4









scan 2.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3









scan 3.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cheree89

Great news Mummy3! I am so pleased for you!!!

Lucky - hope your are having a fun party!


----------



## lisaf

Great news mummy!!

My mood swings have reached epic proportions ladies :( 2 nights in a row I've ended up sobbing hysterically.
Last night it was because DH startled me and scared the crap out of me.
And tonight it was because I accidentally clogged up the sink with pumpkin gunk...
Seriously like hyperventilating sobbing over this stuff :dohh: Poor DH doesn't know what to do :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Great news mummy!! 

Its my little mans birthday today!!! He had geat fun opening all his pressies! Me and OH had great fun attempting to build his trike. hehe

Gotta start making all the sandwich fillings soon, I'll pop back on tonight to let you all know how his party went :)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FierceAngel

great news mummy3 xx

happy birthday declan!

found babies hb on the doppler this morning didnt keep it for long but def caught it :cloud9: 

x


----------



## mummy3

Happy birthday Dylan:cake:, hope your party goes well!

Lucky, how did your party go? and lol at your hubby thinking the midwife will be a hippie:haha:

Fierceangel, yay at finding the heartbeat:happydance:

Lisa, aww at the mood swings, just tell hubby the babys grumpy:blush:

Hope everyones feeling good now?:flower:


----------



## 24/7

Glad things went well at scan mummy3, my turn tomorrow, FX!!

Happy Birthday Dylan!! xx


----------



## NickiNackyNoo

Hi everyone, I had my scan this week. Bubba's heart beating fine, but they have changed my due date to the 17th May. Can it be changed on the front page please? Thanks


----------



## luckyme225

wiggler- hope your party goes well!! I bet your son is having a wonderful time.

mummy-glad your scan went well. The party was good. Nothing broke, which was a bonus. Lot's of fun costumes. Of course I spent the night eating lol.

lisa- hope your feeling better today.

Well I'm off for the week. Wohoo. I plan to relax as such as possible in hopes that my hematoma will shrink in time for my next ultrasound Friday. I would love to be taken off restrictions. Guess we shall see.


----------



## Wiggler

Hi everyone, on my phone so will be quick.

Dylan had an amazing day, he saw 2 aunts, 3 uncles and nanny n grandad. OHs mum didnt show though :(

Its been a great day and me n OH are shattered now, thanks for the bday wishes. 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cheree89

Morning everyone! Wow - I don't think I've ever seen this thread so far down the list. Everyone must have had a fun and exciting weekend! My weekend was pretty mellow. I watched "How to train your dragon" last night and handed out lot of candy.

Wiggler - I'm glad Dylan had a fun B-Day!


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies. I'm enjoying a lazy morning with my little boy. I can't believe it's November!! Only six more months before our due dates start approaching.:happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies, all quiet in here wasnt too much to catch up on lol

Happy birthday Dylan (sorry Im late!!) hope you had a great party!!!

Mummy :happydance: for 2nd tri (even if I did celebrate 2 weeks ago as here we go into 2nd tri at 12 weeks hehe) So glad everything was good news on the scan this time :) Must be a huge peace of mind to you, hope your genetics apt goes as well too!!!

My sickness has eased up loads, but arghhhh this tiredness I can not shift at all!!! I am constantly sleepy, and because I cant constantly sleep Im getting really ratty and irritable :shrug: I was snapping at my parents over the weekend and bless they were just trying to be nice and helpful! I dont know how to get round it, I cant sleep constant, but I am starting to feel like I cant even do normal day to day things and Im sooooo snappy at Joshua for just playing too loud or anything poor little thing is going to start getting peed with me :cry: Im so tired and so dizzy, sometimes standing up is a real challenge, and Ive been falling asleep during conversations, arghhhhh driving home just now was so dangerous. I had my bloods n stuff checked as routine but they all came back ok, so its nothing medical. I think Im struggling more because I expected it all to be better by 13 or 14 weeks, and its not so I was more tolerateably until now!... Ok sorry rant over... sleep time before Joshua's karate lesson lol


----------



## lisaf

new - as someone who has a sleeping disorder and has actually fallen asleep behind the wheel... if you NEED to.. pull over, even if your destination is 3 blocks away.
Other than that, rolling down the window when its cold out and singing along with the radio/cd are my best tips for staying awake while driving. I find I can't sleep if I'm talking.

AFM - I'm not feeling so hot this morning... nothing good in the house for breakfast so I just ate some yogurt and its just not enough. I'm sitting at my desk trying not to let the nausea progress to actual gagging. I have snacks aplenty in my desk but I'm just so sick of all of them... its all stuff I've eaten 1,000 times already.
I don't feel like I belong on the 2nd tri boards because the description starts by saying 'the sickness is gone..' etc, lol.. feel like an imposter :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Here is my gorgeous but naughty thumb sucking beanie, now due on 6th May. :D xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks Lisa.. yes my usual 2 hour journey home (which I do no trouble normally) took me near on 4 hours today for stops and rests!! I will pull over and stop when Im tired and tend to have a bag of sweets in the car (its physically impossible to sleep while chewing!). I just hope it goes soon as I need to drive for work! 

As for 2nd tri boards... ventured in there... made a post about my tiredness... then read a thread on laziness OMG soooooo wish I hadnt made the thread now lol I sense some stick coming my way lol 

24/7 wooppeeee on your thumb sucking baby, great scan picture!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## luckyme225

yay for scan pic 24/7!!!

new- hope you can get a nap in.

I noticed my uterus is pretty high up for being only about 11 weeks. When I was using my doppler today I realized that my LO is quite a bit higher than my bikini line. Guess I'm growing fast haha. I can even feel my uterus poked out now.


----------



## lisaf

new - nah, that thread about laziness turned on the OP much worse than your post :rofl:


----------



## meow951

Dates changed for those who asked etc.

I'm feeling so tired too. Don't want to get up in the morning and i'm currently in bed at the grand hour of 7:15pm with the laptop watching the soaps.


----------



## 24/7

Thanks meow!! :D

Tomorrow is meant to be my first day back at work after my 7 self cert days off sick, and I feel so yucky tonight. :( I just feel like I can't just lay on the sofa forever, especially now I'm in second tri and can't be lazy.... xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 its not laziness hun and if you not feeling any better get off to the GP and get a sick note! Listen to your body it is telling you want it needs!!! 

Although wish mine would stop saying it needs sleep ALL DAY, my 7yr olds body certainly isnt telling him to sleep! lol


----------



## luckyme225

The nurse told me it's normal to be tired throughout pregnancy and to take naps when I can. So don't feel bad if your still feeling tired.


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - Gorgeous scan piccy!

It would appear some germy bugger "shared the love" at Dylans party yesterday as I now have a cold! Poor baby must be wondering whats wrong with mummy with me sneezing every 2 minutes. OH is taking good care if me though :) 

My sickness is going! :happydance::happydance: I'm starting to feel vaguely human again!:haha: And I think I am going to get a bump soon as I have to undo the zip on my jeans around mid-afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## luckyme225

I have eaten so much Halloween candy today. I'm going to look 6 months pregnant by the time I'm done. The good news is I haven't felt the need to throw it up.


----------



## lisaf

I have had almost an aversion to sweets so far this pregnancy... which normally I'm a total sweet-food junkie.
I honestly ate 2 pieces of halloween candy and am not sure I'll get around to eating the rest I hid from the Trick or Treaters :haha:

(makes me a little sad since sweets are supposed to be a good sign of it being a girl :dohh: stupid I know but I hope its a girl so much and the fact that I have to talk myself into eating a piece of candy is bumming me out)


----------



## mummy3

Lisa generally I had more sweet things with my boy, you never know:hugs:

Last night my kids managed to get 3 full buckets of candy between them :shock: Thats gonna last at least a week...

Glad your sickness is going wiggler:happydance:

New:hugs: I hope you have more energy soon, we need you up and marathon ready for the high energy second tri:haha:

Lucky, your uterus is probably high as its not your first, my uterus is half way between pubic bone and belly button:thumbup:

24/7 that is one gorgeous pic! Glad it went well:flower:

Heres a bit of a laugh for you (the act isn't funny but the rest is lol) I live in San Diego and the city is currently being plauged by the GEEZER BANDIT, basically a OAP going around robbing banks :rofl: Its all over the news here and I just cant take it seriously:blush:


----------



## mummy3

https://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2010/jun/24/quotgeezer-banditquot-strikes-for-11th-time/


----------



## lisaf

mummy- thanks, lol.. I'm still hoping for a girl and I know one stupid old wives tale doesn't mean anything... but I think its the reason why I sit there and try to talk myself into eating another piece of candy.. as if eating lots of sweets will make it a girl :rofl:
And I do sort of suspect that old wives tale has to do with girls being 'sweet' and no real evidence about the cravings.

lol, I haven't heard of the Geezer Bandit... though we had a string of bank robberies at the banks down the block from where I worked.. turned out to be the manager at the local movie theater ... I worked PT at one of the other theaters in town... turns out the guy had a criminal record of robbing banks but they gave him a 2nd chance and put him in a position handling money (IDIOTS)... he got busted for clearing out the ATM and started robbing banks again to put the money back :dohh:

My husband loved giving kids giant handfuls of candy... I kept telling him the parents are going to hate him for that. :haha:


----------



## mummy3

The old wives tales are 50/50:haha: Dont have the candy if you don't fancy it, what about salt and vinegar pringles, theres a good girl craving, or chips (american fries lol) with either gravy or curry sauce, I had sooo much of them with Anja:cloud9:

Your hubby would be very popular around here,, mine was telling me too make hundreds of trick or treat bags but only about 20 kids came :rofl: These men are ambitious...

That was a really stupid plan to put that guy in charge of all the money:dohh:


----------



## lisaf

I was in love with S&V chips at first but totally went off them. I have an untouched bag in my desk drawer that has been there at least 6 weeks now. And Kettle Chips are the BEST Salt and Vinegar!!!!
I haven't tried to eat them, so I should to see if it triggers a craving. To be honest, nothing really sounds good right now and I just have to start eating it to see if I want it.

My DH is convinced the parents will be thrilled so they can eat half of it! I told him most parents now have to worry about keeping it away from the little ones or dont' want THAT much for themselves to eat.
He kept a fair amount of candy for himself too, lol
And for some reason he loved giving the big handfuls to the smallest kids!! LOL... give it to the teens, they will definitely appreciate it!


----------



## mummy3

Kettle chips are yummy, I like the chedder ones too. Often if you get hungry its hard to find anything tempting, maybe try eating to see if it makes you feel better then you have the energy to think about what sounds really good:thumbup:

I made a raspberry cheesecake and pumpkin soup today, does that appeal? 

Im sure the parents wouldn't be too upset, I love getting loads:blush: My hubbys the same, he was giving the toddlers 2 bags:haha:


----------



## Molly1015

:thumbup:


----------



## Soph22

Hi all- 
So excited that we're starting to move into 2nd tri!:happydance:
The sickness has lessened but I'm still puking/gagging at least once a day. 

Just finished moving into a new place with a room for baby! poor DH had to do almost all of the moving (aside from the big furniture) himself. I still feel like I moved an entire mansion- sooo tired!! 

As far as where the uterus is- I know where doc was putting the gel and scanner thing when I had my ultrasound- below my bellybutton. So how come my tummy is so big and sticks out? 
One lady who knows said to me today, "Now that I know I can definitely tell! Other people probably just think you've been eating too much." Then she proceeded to call me "tubby". Hmmmm... not helping!!! :blush:

anyone else getting into maternity clothes yet? Think I'm gonna have to start soon.


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- I was thinking that it being my second might be the reason it's so high. Kinda cool to feel it stick out already. Oh yeah, and the geezer bandit struck back here awhile back. I have no idea how he's been on the run so long. Didn't realize they still hadn't caught him. 

I made lasagna for dinner. Pretty sure it's only the second time I've been able to cook this pregnancy. My husband seemed happy enough lol. I even enjoyed some bread and butter. Hopefully this is the start of good things!!


----------



## lisaf

Soph- congrats on the move!

Mummy - I know the thing about eating enough so that I can feel better and contemplate food... I'm just finding it so hard to find anything I want to even put in my mouth :( I'm sure it will be fine once its there and may even taste good, its just hard to force myself to try it. Not an aversion bad enough that the thought of it makes me gag... just like I can't be bothered to even consider eating it... kind of hard to explain.. still an aversion I guess.

I wrote a whole bunch more but stupid internet explorer crashed! Grr!!

My favorite Kettle Chips flavors are never available at my local stores. They have them once to tease me then never have them again! :( Cheddar Beer was my favorite!


----------



## hopefulmama

how are you guys?? I haven't been on the site for awhile..

So, I had a scan today and they pushed my due date back from May 26th to June 1st... so 6 days later... they told me that was completely normal and it may change again thru pregnancy and it's not a bad thing, as being pushed back means i'm unlikely to have to be induced... 
Odd thing is I know my LMP and when I ovulated, we had sex during entire ovulation and then not at all after or around the days they are putting me at now. 


Thoughts?


----------



## lisaf

I measured a few days behind on one of my scans and on my last few I was measuring a bit ahead. It all seems to vary a lot!

What method of ovulation detection did you use?


----------



## hopefulmama

calculation from the my period and this program i had on my ipad where i'd chart my discharge and other things.. i wasn't really trying hard to get pregnanct but i have this program that i filled out everyday of charts . my period is an exact 28 days every month and i can tell u the time and day it wil start every month as well.


----------



## luckyme225

I was also pushed back on my dates by 6 days. I'm sure I'll be pushed back ahead at my next ultrasound as I know around what time I ovulated/ when we stopped having sex. Ultrasounds are typically +/- 3 days, sometimes can be off a bit more.


----------



## hopefulmama

phew, so you're right there with me on this one.


----------



## lisaf

Congrats on the good scan though! :) When is your next one?


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies!

I am pretty sure the sickness isnt coming back now as I had a cup of tea this morning and didn't feel sick after! I've missed tea so much, especially with the weather getting colder. 

It would appear I don't have a cold, but a quite serious case of man-flu. My throat is so sore I can't even take a paracetamol to take the pain away :(

WOT book 13 is out today!!! OH was going to go into town and buy it for me during his lunch break, but I told him I would prefer him to go tomorrow as I don't want to germ up Dylans lunch, so he is coming home at lunch to make food for us all :)

My mum dropped off all of our baby things on Sunday, and I have been looking through at all the gorgeous clothes, they are still in great condition, just need a wash :) Although my mum didnt deliver all of the swing (she forgot the base), and its a lot more wobbly than it was before so we are going to have to bin it :(

xxxxxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning!

Hope you feeling better soon wiggler, try disolvable paracetamol :) Glad the baby clothes are ok, shame about the swing though!

Hopeful glad you had a good scan :) dont worry about the dates they not always accurate they often change. I was put back a week, then caught back up, now Im 1 day ahead lol


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, dissolvable paracetamol, i never even thought of that.. must look on the Boots website to have a nosey :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

It'll go down easier, the Neurofen one tastes a hell of a lot nicer, but I think it contains asprin and no idea if thats ok while pregnant. Ive called in a sick day today, and tomorrow. Im really not feeling very well, and I woke up having had a small bleed in the night but Im bathed and cleaned up now and the pad is clear not so much as a spot so no idea what to do!


----------



## charlotteb24

well ive fially got the day off and on a note of tiredness, after having the step son and noah to play with last week and going back to work this week the tiredness i thought had gone away has come back with avengance so bam! i'm back to square 1!

In terms of clothes sizes for the new baby, i bought 0-3months last time around and i'm glad i did as noah came out at 8lb 13.5oz and didn't fit in first size clothes at all! the 0-3 were a bit baggy on him but they lasted about 8 weeks so it was fine! the newborn ones he was given he wore probably once!

Talking of laziness i don't think it is laziness, when you are pregnant with baby number 2+ rests go out of the window! i feel guilty sleeping when he sleeps as then the housework and the washing suffers :( meh! can't win lol!

One question for you ladies, anyone planning to use cloth nappies? i'm seriously considering it but after the 1st 6months when i go back to work i dunno if i will be able to keep up with the washing lol!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi Charlotte, I will be using disposables. I dont know why I feel bad for saying that, but they'll be a million other mums doing the same lol Silly me!

I spoke to MW who saw me straight away, clinic is only across the road.. (everything is only across the road where I live lol). She found the heartbeat right away and said it was very strong. Still no more bleeding, not even a spot, so thats good! She also checked my urine, and no trace of ketones!! So another relief! She has signed me off work until I see the consultant on Friday. She thinks the bleed was possibly due to an old errosion I had on my cervix, but said any more bleed and she'll send me up to the hospital for a fuller investigation (thats not across the road lolol). I must have looked really worried, because after a few minutes of beans HB filling the room she said that is baby you know, you can smile now... oops! I guess the first hurdle was getting to 12 weeks... now the hurdle is getting to term the risk doesnt get any less for me at 12 weeks BUT Joshua survived all the heamorages I had with him, and I will be listening to my body more this time and doing what I need to do to prevent it all happening again :) Work were really lovely, told me not to rush back and to rest bless them! So this weeks agenda is rest!! 

Wiggler, how you feeling hun? I think Ive got a cold too (hope you're not sharing the germs ;) lol) I keep telling myself its my allergues, but actually I think this time it might be the real mccoy lol Did you manage to get any dissolvable paracetamol? Ive just taken 2 tablets and put day time tv on.. no better cure lololol Ive never taken paracetamol for a cold before ever but I think its time I stop making my body suffer minor illness that can easily be managed with paracetamol its going through enough!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm feeling worse, I am feeling far too ill to go out, so I had 4 5ml spoons of my sons calpol (the equivelant of less than 1 paracetamol) It didn't help, so I'm sending OH out to get me something better. The thought of the water soluble ones makes me gag though, they taste minging, so I might get some 6+ calpol :rofl: and some honey and lemon.

I'm quite lucky, OH is off work from tomorrow until Monday (great timing, he booked it off in January!) so he can take care of me, he's getting a cold too, but he is like superman, it never really affects him.

I hope you feel better soon hun, being poorly sucks :( I wanna feel better so I can help Dylan play with all the new toys he got on his bday!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Capol 6+ :haha: what you like!!!! Id rather let a paracetamol dissolve on my tongue than put myself through that minging syrupy blurghhh lololol The dissolvable neurofen doesnt have a taste, but you'd have to check with the pharmacist if it is ok in pregnancy. Plenty of hot fluids will help your throat :) Hope you feeling better soon!!


----------



## 24/7

You had better luck than me mew, mine said work will distract me from feeling ill. :(


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, Calpol is sooo yummy! When I was younger I used to love getting ill, as it meant yummy Calpol and my mum made me sugar water!! My mum then once got me another brand and it was thick yukky banana flavour, it tasted like vomit, I hated being ill after that :haha:

Just looked on the Argos website for the price of baby swings! My jaw is on the floor! £70+ I think i'll stick with a bouncer! 

Hmm, which tree shall I buy this year?
https://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/images/24-2697813MMA74UC712268M.jpg
OR
https://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/images/24-2697796MMA74UC720920M.jpg
They are both the same price, not sure if I prefer the gold or silver...


----------



## new_to_ttc

Calpol isnt what it used to be since they took all the bad stuff out of it lolol It NEEDS sugar and stuff rofl

Wiggler get your local paper the ads bit might have baby swings way cheaper hun!! Like the silver tree I think :) We have multicolours hehe 

24/7 thats absolute pants!!! I can understand work being a distraction for a lot of things, but not illness :(


----------



## Wiggler

We was going to get a plain tree and then buy all the decs seperate, but we are on money saving mode at the moment, and pre-dressed is much cheaper. Next year we are buying a bigger plain tree and going to some nice decs (hopefully we can pick it all up cheap in the Jan sales)

I have noticed that Calpol tastes loads different, you can really taste the paracetamol in it now. 

Might have a peek in the local friday ad and see what they have :)

Now my sickness has gone I don't feel pregnant anymore.. hurry up and grow little baby so you can kick me!! :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler... you on freecycle??? Its a really good little site.. lots of useless things but often some good things! My freecycle is full of Christmas stuff atm... there is no reason to spend a fortune if you dont have to! I see lots of baby things on their too.. and often you'll find everything is in good condition or better. I gave away lots of Joshua's baby stuff on there... all in perfect condition (silly me!!!) Anyway just a thought :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'll have to check that out! I love this forum, so many great ideas :)


----------



## cheree89

I am still fighting my cold too! I hope you all get over your colds faster than I have!

Wiggler - I just started rereading The Gathering Storm, so I will probably not get the new WOT until later this week. We'll have to exchange our opinions on the new book! In addition to being a book junkie, I am also a podcast junkie, so of course I have listened to a podcast preview of the book and am pretty excited to start reading! I can't wait to read about what Mat gets up to on his new quest...


----------



## Wiggler

I'm just about to start re-reading book 6, but as soon as that book is in my hands I will read it :) I shouldn't be too lost as my last full re-read was only about 4-5 months ago. In fact, I may send OH out to buy it tonight!! 

I can't wait to hear about what Mat gets up to as well, I want my book noooooow!! hehe


----------



## Wiggler

Naught naughty Sasha.. Don't read spoiler threads!!! *slaps my own wrist*


----------



## cheree89

Hi all -

I forgot to mention in my earlier post that I got my doppler yesterday (which was pretty cool, because I just ordered it on Friday). I tried to find the heartbeat and I think I may have found it, but it also could have been my own pulse, because it seemed a bit slow. I am not too worried, though, because I have a retroverted uterus, so I imagine that it may be harder to find because of that. I can't feel my uterus unless I press really hard on my abdomen. Anyone else have this problem? 

I can't wait to go back to the MW next week to see how/where she finds the HR.

Wiggler - do you listen to the 4th age podcast? It is hosted on the dragonmount website (dragonmount.com) in case you haven't heard of that before (they just changed the format, so you have to go to the forums to find the podcast). If you are re-reading the entire series, then you would probably like that website and podcast.


----------



## mummy3

What is WOT?:blush: Is it a book series? If it is, is it really good? I need new books!

New im sorry about the bleed:hugs: Glad you got it looked at, I bled through most of my pregnancies for different reasons and its scary, glad your mw across the road was so helpful:thumbup:

I have gained mastitis, when Anja was ill she fed more now shes cutting right back, rang the ob last wed, still waiting for call back:growlmad: We have had the latest colds, paracetemol is good, ibuprofen is a no no until into second tri, aspirin, I take anyway due to having had pre eclampsia so I would say its safe lol but check with gp. Im one for taking the kids calpol too:blush:

Wiggler, I like the gold tree, I always do red and gold decorations as the silver ones always make me feel cold, even over here where its still sunny at xmas:wacko:


----------



## Flick

hello! I haven't posted in here since I first said hello i think! how awful of me! Sorry, I sort of forgot how to find it! I must update my signature :)

Anyway!
I had my '12 week' scan today, and apparently we're really at 13 weeks and 2 days! (which I'm sure is impossible due to the witch but hey! :)

So my date in the list could be changed to 8th May - but I'm happy to stay on the 13th, it seems to have been lucky so far :)


Attached a pic (i hope) :) the 'little monkey' (sonographer used this and now OH won't say anything else) was bouncing around all over the place. I'm so happy!! :D
 



Attached Files:







12WEEKSCAN-SMALL-noname.JPG
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wiggler

I love the dragonmount forum, thats where I am naughty and read spoilers... Can't listen to podcasts though as my sweet little boy broke my headphones. 

I hope you get to hear that HB soon, apparently the batteries that come with the dopplers are awful, maybe you will be able to find it if you put some fresh new ones in?

I considered buying a doppler, but I am such a worrier, I would probably end up more paranoid than I am without a doppler :S


----------



## Wiggler

Flick - Lovely scan pic hun! Bubs looks very comfy in there :)


----------



## luckyme225

Wow, seeing Christmas trees in here reminds me that I need to figure out what to get everyone for Christmas. I can't believe it's that time already!!! Hopefully the Holiday season will make the next 2 months fly by.


----------



## charlotteb24

i can't believe its 8 weeks or something like that till xmas! thats just crazy! i've bought 1 present so far lol!

I bought myself a doppler last time around and it scared me so much when i couldn't find the hb that i got rid of it and vowed never to try do it myself again lol!

So mummys with lo's already, what you purchasing for santa to bring then?

As for colds ive had one for near on 2 weeks now and its driving me mad! don't think you can have asprin in pregnancy as when they asked me what my allergies were, i said asprin and the MW said oh thats no problem as we dont use asprin in pregnancy


----------



## Khadijah-x

can you put me as angel baby :cry:
had a mmc...
going to try again as soon as iv recovered xx


----------



## cheree89

I am so sorry mommyandbump. Big :hugs:


----------



## cheree89

mummy3 said:


> What is WOT?:blush: Is it a book series? If it is, is it really good? I need new books!
> 
> New im sorry about the bleed:hugs: Glad you got it looked at, I bled through most of my pregnancies for different reasons and its scary, glad your mw across the road was so helpful:thumbup:
> 
> I have gained mastitis, when Anja was ill she fed more now shes cutting right back, rang the ob last wed, still waiting for call back:growlmad: We have had the latest colds, paracetemol is good, ibuprofen is a no no until into second tri, aspirin, I take anyway due to having had pre eclampsia so I would say its safe lol but check with gp. Im one for taking the kids calpol too:blush:
> 
> Wiggler, I like the gold tree, I always do red and gold decorations as the silver ones always make me feel cold, even over here where its still sunny at xmas:wacko:

WOT (The Wheel of Time - Robert Jordan) is a huge fantasy series. If you like traditional fantasy, it is good. The author was very wordy, which I have often found to be a bit tiresome (but at the same time, he was great at immersing you into the world he created). At this point, after reading 12 books in the series, I just have to find out the ending!

If you are not a fantasy fan (or just aren't up for such a long series), I read all types of fictional books (not too much non-fiction), so I could tell you a few of my favorites. Just let me know what kind of books you like! 

I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## luckyme225

I'm so sorry mommyandbump :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lisaf

so sorry mommyandbump! :(


----------



## meow951

hopefulmama said:


> how are you guys?? I haven't been on the site for awhile..
> 
> So, I had a scan today and they pushed my due date back from May 26th to June 1st... so 6 days later... they told me that was completely normal and it may change again thru pregnancy and it's not a bad thing, as being pushed back means i'm unlikely to have to be induced...
> Odd thing is I know my LMP and when I ovulated, we had sex during entire ovulation and then not at all after or around the days they are putting me at now.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?

I knew exactly when i ovulated as was temping and charting. At my 7+1 scan i was measuring 7+1, exactly what i should of been in relation to ovulation. Then at my 9+3 scan i measured 9+6 and was still measuring 3 days ahead at my dating scan. I think sometimes baby grows a bit quicker or even slower sometimes. Seem perfectly normal, as long as baby is growing and is healthy shouldn't be anything to worry about.

Do you want me to change your date or wait until you have a 12 week scan if you have one (not sure how it works in the us!)?


----------



## meow951

mommyandbump said:


> can you put me as angel baby :cry:
> had a mmc...
> going to try again as soon as iv recovered xx

So sorry hun x

Been there myself so if you need to talk just pm me,sounds lame but even though you feel like nothing will ever be ok it does get better with time.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im so sorry mommy :hugs:


----------



## meow951

I hate OH mum. I HATE HATE HATE HER!!!!!!!! ARRRRRRRRRGVHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

meow951 said:


> hopefulmama said:
> 
> 
> how are you guys?? I haven't been on the site for awhile..
> 
> So, I had a scan today and they pushed my due date back from May 26th to June 1st... so 6 days later... they told me that was completely normal and it may change again thru pregnancy and it's not a bad thing, as being pushed back means i'm unlikely to have to be induced...
> Odd thing is I know my LMP and when I ovulated, we had sex during entire ovulation and then not at all after or around the days they are putting me at now.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I knew exactly when i ovulated as was temping and charting. At my 7+1 scan i was measuring 7+1, exactly what i should of been in relation to ovulation. Then at my 9+3 scan i measured 9+6 and was still measuring 3 days ahead at my dating scan. I think sometimes baby grows a bit quicker or even slower sometimes. Seem perfectly normal, as long as baby is growing and is healthy shouldn't be anything to worry about.
> 
> Do you want me to change your date or wait until you have a 12 week scan if you have one (not sure how it works in the us!)?Click to expand...


I would just wait, my dr is actually waiting till i am 13/14 weeks to do my next scan since i just had one monday and my original dating scan was right on my calculations and would have put me of 10+5 now vs 10 now, she said most of the time the scans aren't really as reliable until you are at least 16 weeks.. so we'll see. She also told me it's nothing to worry about since it's within a 7 days time frame, not a big difference. I'll let you know though! Thanks


----------



## lisaf

what happened meow?


----------



## meow951

She's literally just insane!!!

They're one of those families who doesn't give a crap until they feel the need to control something so use money to try to buy their way in and try to decide what happens.

I could rant on and on about it but i won't bore you :haha: and i promise she is actually mental, not just me being a typical " i hate my MIL" pregnant lady.

I just needed to scream that i "dislike" her as i don't like to say anything to OH too much because she's still his mum.

Ahhh can't wait until the baby is here......not...... I guess i will learn the art of patience and shutting off from a situation for the sake of others i.e OH and baby!


----------



## charlotteb24

Very sorry for your loss mummy xx


----------



## mummy3

Mommyandbump im so sorry for your loss:hugs:

Meow, yep mils can be hard work:flower:

Cheree, I like a lot of different books, Lots of psychological thrillers, sci fi, fantasy. Up to try anything and the longer the book/series the better as I read super fast:blush:


----------



## 24/7

Sorry mommy xxx


----------



## hopefulmama

Sorry to hear mommy...


----------



## Sevenladybugs

So sorry for your loss mommyandbump! :hugs:

LOVE the wheel of time series :) And Harry Potter. I CANNOT wait until the movie comes out on the 19th. DH and I are going to the first showing together 2D, and then I'll take the kids to the 3D one :)

I've been doing well, but I swear I've lost half my brains lately. I have been forgetting really important things like schoolwork! I am going to have to make sure I check everything several times to make sure that I don't miss anything else. I can't have my teachers thinking I'm not fit to be a nurse! 
I'm still rather tired, but that is offset by going to bed earlier. So speaking of which I'm headed there now!


----------



## lisaf

I'm so tired of everything being in 3D... am I the only one who hate the glasses? They either have a glare, pinch my head, or give me a headache (or all 3)
NOT how I want to spend 2+ hours :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Movies used to be made in 3D very commonly and within a year, they stopped because people became frustrated with the glasses and the issues they caused and decided that watching a movie in 3D just wasn't worth it. I wonder how long it'll take for that to happen again.

Sorry to hear of your loss, mommyandbump.

Ladies, I apologize for not being on here as often as I would like to. My expanding belly has me extremely uncomfortable sleeping on my couch at night, so while I'm going to bed at 10pm (unless there's a hockey game on), I'm not getting comfortable enough to sleep until 3am. And then there's the issue of school and the massive amounts of huge assignments that I procrastinate on. I was given an assignment for Pharmacology (the study of a drug's interaction, so to speak) and I didn't start it until the Friday before it was due, and finished it the morning it was due. It was worth 50% of my final grade. Got my mark back last night...100% and the instructor is keeping it as an example for future classes. This is the second assignment of mine that she has kept. Next, I have incident reports to write, an assignment on how to use birth control properly to prevent pregnancy (how ironic, eh? It's myself and the other pregnant girl in my class putting it together), I have an exam tomorrow...it's just crazy.

Oh, and YAY!! Yesterday, for the first time, I felt very gentle but very distinctive punches and kicks, rather than the little swimming and somersaults I've been feeling for a few weeks. They were very gentle, but definitely punches and kicks!

Hurray for a Navel Orange today! 15 weeks down, only 25 to go!


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya ladies,

I got my book last night, and finished it earlier!! It was chuffing amazing! :thumbup: Don't wanna have to wait another year for the final installment :cry:

The man-flu is still here and once again worse today, OH is being lovely though and taking care of me.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

So sorry to hear of your loss mommy & bump :(




Find it so hard to keep up with this thread sorry if i never answer anyopdy's questions i'm useless :)
Meow could u change my duedate please till the 2nd of May instead of the 7th please, just had my nuchal test results back, (all low risk ;)
& it said my edd is the 2nd on there so i'll go with that!
Anybody paying for an early gender scan? xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I was considering going for an early gender scan, but where it would be so close to Xmas we wouldnt be able to afford it.

Yay for you being low risk hun! Mine came back low risk too (about 1:3500) and they changed my due date to 7th May, which I refuse to believe as 5th May is nicer :rofl:

Grrr I wish this cold would go away :(


----------



## luckyme225

wiggler- hope you feel better.

I want to see jackass 3d on our date night coming up this month but my husband is worried I can't handle it because I'm pregnant and I'll probably get a headache. Though he is probably right though, I seem to be prone to headaches. Boo...

2 more days until my ultrasound. I'm so excited because it will be the first time my husband gets to see him/her. I really really really hope my SCH has absorbed. I miss sex and being able to pick up my toddler. Really not excited at the thought of being high risk for this pregnancy.


----------



## 24/7

Bleugh, feel so sick!! :(


----------



## luckyme225

24/7 :hugs: being sick sucks. I feel like I'm sick almost all day everyday.


----------



## 24/7

It sucks, but I keep telling myself, one day closer to having that gorgeous beanie in my arms, and all will be forgiven. :cloud9: Since my 12 week scan I feel like I'm falling so in love. xxxx


----------



## lisaf

I've been feeling horrible since last night... just sick and bleurgh
Threw up this morning but since I drank some juice first at least it wasn't too violent (its like if I have nothing in my stomach my body punishes me by making me heave extra hard, determined to get SOMETHING to come out).

We HAVE to go to the grocery store tonight because there is no food I can snack on :( I don't want soup or candy/dessert... thats about all we have.


----------



## luckyme225

I keep trying to remind myself it passes. My book says it should have already started to ease up but I feel like it's only getting worse. I'm going to try and have a baked potato for lunch. We have to go grocery shopping today too. I'm nervous because I don't know what to buy that I can actually handle.


----------



## 24/7

I've felt worse the last week or so too. :( Nearly bed time, and no hubby yet.... xx


----------



## lisaf

Mine has totally gotten worse :( 
It doesn't help me any that my MIL said she felt sick through her whole pregnancy with my DH... 
I HAVE to believe that it will pass soon or else I will just lock myself in the house for the rest of this pregnancy.


----------



## 24/7

I have a very unhappy coeliac tummy too, roll on may. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey ladies!

I am feeling so poorly still :( My ear is much better but the headaches arent even soothing... I think I may need to make a trip back to my GP. I am so weak :( Im also not sure if I have a cold or not, antihistamines seems to have eased my nasal congestion so it may just have been allergies.

Hope everyone else starts to feel better soon, seems we all feeling a bit rough one way or another :(


----------



## 24/7

Ahhh, what antihistamines are you taking? I'm desperate for some!! xxx


----------



## lisaf

oh, no sickness for me, but my nasal congestion has been a lot worse this week. I'm not getting real nosebleeds, but I am seeing blood on the tissue each time I blow... must be doing a number on my nose with all this congestion.

If I can get even grosser for a moment, i think the blood in my nose must be trickling backwards a little because since that started happening, I've been getting that horrible metallic taste in my mouth.


----------



## 24/7

Ewww yuck!! I have a horrible taste in my mouth all the time, and I hate it. I keep biting my tongue by accident with all the sneezing, and the other morning it was really hard and started bleeding, and the taste made me feel so sick, so you have my sympathy!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, sorry to hear everyone is feeling so poorly at the moment :( 

I can't believe I feel worse than I did this morning, I didn't think it was possible, I had jacket tattie, cheese and beans all smooshed up in a bowl for dinner as it was easier to swallow for my poor throat.

My plan for tomorrow is bed rest all day, with plenty of fluids and watch Lost :) I could really use some Lemsip right now.. :( 

I hope everyone feels much better soon! x x x x


----------



## lisaf

I think those of us suffering must just be the most vocal ones :haha:


----------



## charlotteb24

:( hugs to you all! my symptoms seem to have eased a lot but they come on so suddenly when they do come on that they hit me like a sack of spuds!

nasal conjestion is horrible i had it all the way through with noah, so bad my oh had to buy specialist ear plugs that block out sound so he could sleep! they have come out again lol! 
Do antihistamines actually work o reduce the conjestion? if so what ones are safe to use?

Got my scan tmrw! so excited and nervous at the same time, keep thinking i'm not going to see anything lol i had this nervous excitement with noahs scan too it was horrible i hate the waiting!


----------



## Wiggler

charlotteb24 - Good luck for your scan hun! I'm sure everything will be fine :) Cant wait to see your scan piccy! x


----------



## 24/7

Antihistamines are amazing, I take the usually, and can't wait to hear what is safe!! A good nights sleep is much needed!!


----------



## charlotteb24

Thanks Wiggler :) shall put it up at some point tmrw no doubt! haha i'm too nervous and excited to sleep at the moment! its gonna be a loong night haha! x

I had no idea that antihistamines worked on nasal conjestion! so i am willing to try them if they are safe as i get so conscious about my snoring and poor oh's sleep deprivation (and mine) when i have a particually snorey night!


----------



## lisaf

I did just see a commercial the other night for a medicine that reduces the swelling in nasal passages... which is apparently what causes that stuffed up feeling when you can't get anything out.
Don't know if its safe during pregnancy though.

My friend was allowed to take over-the-counter antihistamines while pregnant.. though that was allowed because she's allergic to cats and was going to be exposed to them.

In my pregnancy books they say the congestion is actually one way to keep you from getting sick with your immune system being lower. LOL, not sure I want to risk getting a cold :haha:


----------



## charlotteb24

Really? never knew that it was a defense mechanism lol! well i already have a bloomin' cold that i just can't shake off and has been hanging around for weeks!

I think i've seen the same advert Lisa it was octo something or other i think? though i may be wrong lol! i remember it being a nasal spray though and i dunno if its safe in pregnancy either, probably not!


----------



## lisaf

lol they don't let us have anything :haha: and if its new.. then we definitely can't have it! :dohh:
It was interesting though as I'm sure my passages are swollen now from blowing my nose so much.

You can probably try one of those little nose pot thingies where you flush out your sinuses... thats just saline... some people with allergies swear they help more than the medications


----------



## MissMandieMitz

I don't know how I missed this thread until now :shrug:

But hello ladies, I'm due on May 5th :flower:


----------



## hopefulmama

I really haven't been that sick luckily . I was a 3-4 weeks ago, but its toned down soo much, only time i feel sick is when i eat junk food. 

As for 3d movies, i can't watch them, they give me horrible headaches, i saw alice in wonderland in 3d and i lost it and had a migraine for hours, so i couldn't even imagine when i'm pregnant.


----------



## luckyme225

Well lets just hope we all wake up tomorrow feeling better. I've also noticed some blood when blowing my nose too. I remember having that with my last pregnancy.


----------



## Soph22

Me too on the cold/nasal congestion! I've always had bad allergies and stopped taking my daily meds when I found out I was preggers. And then my generous students were kind enough to share their colds with me. 

Doc said I can take Claritin safely- that is the brand name for the drug loratadine. Also saline nasal sprays and using a neti pot. I don't know how much those help though. The claritin seems to help, but I take it intermittently as I'm paranoid about taking anything while pregnant. 

Worthwhile to ask your doc about Claritin if you're feeling terrible, mine said it was fine. 

Hope that second trimester "golden period" starts soon for us all!


----------



## lisaf

Anyone else's nipples constantly hard? :haha: Whenever I take my bra off at the end of the day, I start to notice it because they keep brushing up against everything and are super sensitive.


----------



## twinmummy06

just popping in quickly, will be back to read through the pages i've missed later.
had my 12 week scan, all looked good, i think i saw her measuring the nuchal fold and i saw 1.4mm :thumbup: 
pretty annoyed that the tech gave me the shittiest photo ever, was much better opportunities that i saw - and i could barely see the screen! :grr:

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/PB030629.jpg


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisaf said:


> Anyone else's nipples constantly hard? :haha: Whenever I take my bra off at the end of the day, I start to notice it because they keep brushing up against everything and are super sensitive.

omg yes! and it's cold over here. so when i get cold and they get hard, it hurts :( lol


----------



## ticktock

lisaf said:


> Anyone else's nipples constantly hard? :haha: Whenever I take my bra off at the end of the day, I start to notice it because they keep brushing up against everything and are super sensitive.

Yeh weirdly mine have started hurting/being sore again which haven't had since before got my bfp!


----------



## charlotteb24

yeh lisa mine have been like that for a while now lol and i don't like it! i've gone from a double a cup to nearly verging on a b cup already! eek! and my nipples have grown as well as being constantly out haha! tis well strange! i don't remember this from last time but it must have happened!


----------



## meow951

MissMandieMitz said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread until now :shrug:
> 
> But hello ladies, I'm due on May 5th :flower:

Congrats hun, I've added you to the list x


----------



## meow951

My nose is really congested too, and i sneeze all the time but i don't feel like i have a cold. Maybe it's a pregnancy thing?

My belly is starting to stick out now hee hee! But i still look fat, nice to see something is happening though.

I actually don't feel as sick anymore so there is hope! I still gag easily at things but i'm not feeling sick 24/7. I can eat now but only small portions. I can't seem to fit anything in! Just feel very tired ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey ladies.

I also came off my regular antihistamines as soon as I found out I was pregnant. I didnt tell my GP I just came off them but I suffer from chronic allergies anyway so the pregnancy on top wasnt helping, then I developed a really nasty rash and my MW sent me to my GP. He said I really shouldnt have come off the antihistamines. This is what he told me...

'Although there is no documentation to say antihistmaines are safe in pregnancy, there is also no reports of any damaging factors in taking antihistamines whilst pregnant.' He went on to tell me it was safer to take them and feel well, than to avoid them and feel weak and poorly and exposed. I have to vary my medication throughout the year, because Im allergic to different things and only some antihistamines work for certain things. Most of my medications are prescription only, but in the winter I can take certirizine which is an over the counter antihistamine (like loratidine but that doesnt work for me). My GP says the certirizine isnt enough for me and wants to increase my dosage... so Im guessing if he can give me something stronger then all you ladies would be well safe with the over the counter products... but if in doubt speak with your doctor or pharmacist first. Ive not yet increased my dosage, Im too paranoid lol but I do trust my GP and I have been taking antihistamines every day and they definitely take away some of the congestion. I think my headaches are caused by the congestion so I may have to bite the bullet and take fexofenidine or something similar.

I do believe pregnancy rhinitis is very common... you'd think one of the big pregnancy brand names would have jumped on the chance to merchandise a pregnancy antihistamine to show the product as safe, but sell it at the higher rate like Piriton etc when actually you can buy supermarket brands at a fraction of the cost lol

Hope everyone is feeling better soon :)


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies! I had a lay in until 9am this morning, It was amazing! Still soooo tired though, The cold is still here, although not so bad as yesterday, but I am also 99% sure that I have a chest infection too, as I am coughing up bright green stuff. I get this almost every time I get a cold :( 

14 weeks today!!!! woop woop! Officially 2nd trimester! how scary! 

Oh yea, for nasal congestion if you want a quick fix, try Airwaves chewing gum, It doesnt work for long, but it means I can breathe through my nose for a few minutes :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: for 2nd tri wiggler :) Glad you're feeling a little better today too. I slept in till 8.40pm lol oops!!! Joshua was dressed and watching Fireman Sam waiting for school lol I had to throw on trackies and get straight to school... so glad no mums saw me I must look terrible lol


----------



## Wiggler

Haha woops! OH got up with Dylan, and has been playing with him, then when I woke up he poured me a glass of water and made me a cup of tea! he has the cold as well, but its only given him a runny nose! unfair! x


----------



## hopefulmama

charlotteb24 said:


> yeh lisa mine have been like that for a while now lol and i don't like it! i've gone from a double a cup to nearly verging on a b cup already! eek! and my nipples have grown as well as being constantly out haha! tis well strange! i don't remember this from last time but it must have happened!


My actual areola have gotten bigger too, I can actually see the line where they are extending larger on the bottom side. I don't wear bras at alll and haven't in years unless i am trying to sex it up but now i a noticing i am going to have to. I have implants and it hurts realllllllyy bad, mine aren't big implants, i just went up to a full b/small c but now they r very full c and hurt constantly, not like they are sore, just hurt and ache. 

Does anyone else have implants or know anyone else with them who is pregnant or has had a baby?


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- i hear they end up looking a more natural after pregnancy because your skin stretches as they get bigger.

Ultrasound tomorrow, woop! I can't wait to see this baby again. Hoping my hematoma is gone and I can go back to normal. Two more days until my seven day work stretch. Now that's less fun to think about. I don't know how I'm going to make it considering I'm tired 24/7.


----------



## lisaf

Haha! Glad I'm not the only one suffering with the nipples. It got hot here this week... actually making me mad and I sort of suspect the heat is part of what is making me feel like utter crap the past few days.
Its supposed to get chilly this weekend though, and I totally noticed the painfulness of cold/hard nipples.

So ladies.. I'm scared, lol... I had a full bladder this morning and stopped to grab my deodorant before peeing so it would dry by the time I put my clothes on...
well.. I ended up sneezing and totally peed! :( This is bad.... I NEED to start working on my kegels! I'm kind of freaked out that I'm going to have major trouble later... I mean this kind of thing isn't supposed to happen until MUCH later.
I'm trying to convince myself it was just a full bladder, and i didn't even THINK of flexing my kegels to try and hold pee in... 
:(
Figured if I can confess this to anyone it would be you guys.


----------



## luckyme225

I have two friends who peed themselves while pregnant. Just totally out of nowhere. I was lucky and only suffered the pee a teeny bit when I sneezed in late pregnancy. You learn to wear a mini pad. The joys of pregnancy.


----------



## luckyme225

I just realized I'm not aloud to do kegels. Yikes, better hope I'm strong enough down there.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry hopeful never known anyone with implants... I dont think anyway lol Im having achey boobs but my nipples seemed to have been ok although when Im cold they do go far more tender than normal lol

Lucky, I hope you get great news atthe scan tomorrow, and have lots of fun seeing baby again, I want to see my baby again still got 6 weeks to wait :(

Lisa dont worry about the pee thing, it happens unfortunately. I had to do lots of pelvic floor exercises after my car accident in physio (something to do with the spine lol I didnt ask lol) but you'd think I have the strongest muscles but Ive noticed if I sneeze I have to twist my legs round each other to lock my pee in lol Isnt it great being a mum?

Im seeing my consultant tomorrow, should get some answers on how far we going to take this pregnancy. I hope they agree to induce me but we'll see. Then Im off to see my GP again because I am no better than I was a week ago so hopefully he'll be able to help. Joshua is being a star bless him. He isnt moidering or being a pain. Tonight was his school halloween party and I was exhausted and bless he didnt even moan when we slipped out early. He is a star! On the plus side, havent been sick in days :) Every cloud has its silver lining I suppose lol


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. I expected the pee thing to happen later on.. when my bladder is the size of a walnut and baby kicks it. The fact that it happened now worries me for muscle control reasons.. .this is my first too so I don't think I have any excuse.

Any tips on how to remember to do them? :haha: I only ever rememer when someone mentions it, then I do them while I read or type a reply (like right now).


----------



## new_to_ttc

Do them on the toilet! Put a reminder next to the toilet when you go start to pee then hold it. Increase the length of time you hold it. And start and stop peeing this is helpful too. More you do it more control you'll have!


----------



## 24/7

I do mine at work - Might aswell get paid for it. :D xx


----------



## luckyme225

I used to do them on the ride to work during the beginning of my last pregnancy.


----------



## lisaf

thanks for the tips... I'm thinking I have to come up with some kind of reminder method.

The toilet one is good since you know you're doing it right... but I don't pee THAT often yet.
I just have to make it something I remember...
I think I'll remember well for the next few days after my incident this morning, lol!


----------



## lisaf

omg... why do I smell POOP?!?! 
I'm at work, at my desk and I swear it was as if a dirty diaper was sitting on the edge of my desk.
That better not have been somebody's lunch :sick:


----------



## charlotteb24

LOL lisa!! eurgh i hope someone doesn't have nappy sandwiches that would be a little strange!!

Had my scan today :D well.. the scan makes me 7 days behind my dates from m last period so they have put me back to 10 weeks 5 days! gotta do the whole of week 11 sgain! haha! 

Can someone change my due date to 28th May please?

I still think its gonna be more like what my dates are and that maybe i'm just measuring small but i may have implated late i guess!

I've never had any propblems with pee control as of yet but oh my god at the scan today she was pushing SO hard down on my stomach it REALLY hurt after a while. My tummy is still sore now! i think she may have actually bruised me internally from how hard she was pushing on my stomach :( i did have to have a break so i could pee then and cos baby was the wrong way around so they made me go for a pee and jump about but baby was stubborn, will post pics at some point lol!


----------



## lisaf

I've heard that playing music to the tummy can get the baby to change position (turning towards or away from the music i'm not sure).

I have my belly buds ear/bellyphones ready for when I start to feel movement! :)


----------



## charlotteb24

hehe :D i used to play my bump music! used to play noah mozart, it would send him to sleep as he wouldn't move when that was on! and when he arrived we used to play him the same songs as he'd heard in the womb and it used to send him back off to sleep :D was great!


----------



## lisaf

thats what I'm hoping to accomplish! :)


----------



## charlotteb24

Its pretty easy so long as you do it most days :D its actually very threputic and helps you to bond too. Felt a bit silly at first but after a while and once i'd got used to the tourment from OH! lol i used to really enjoy it :)


----------



## luckyme225

i saw the belly bud things on a website and was thinking I might get it. Then again I would order everything if I could lol. I need to start going through all of Connors stuff to make room for the new stuff. I'm trying to put it off until Christmas break so my husband can help me. I want to do the new nursery already even though I know the baby will end up in our room for 8 months or so like my son.


----------



## lisaf

lol... i have a driving NEED to have the nursery more prepared than it is... I have so much to do to make that room ready.
Our house is small so the baby will probably be in their crib for naps etc during the day.


----------



## luckyme225

Yeah, I should take a picture of the spare bedroom. It looks like a disaster zone of toys/ equipment from 0-2 years stuff. Every time I even open the door to see what it looks like I get scared. I don't know why I want the nursery done now, obviously to early for nesting of any sort, but I want it done NOW. Silly me.


----------



## lisaf

For me, its that I can't get it out of the back of my head... the mental list of things that need to get done. Its just sitting there, one giant disaster and I just truly want it done so I don't have to think about it anymore.

Or at least not worry about how long its going to take me to hoover out all the kitty litter that is in the carpet... worry about where the heck I'm going to put all my books... how the heck we're going to fit everything in our other spare room etc etc...


----------



## hopefulmama

you guys make me feel like an asshole. I haven't even started to think about that stuff yet. I feel like it's way too premature to be sorting that out now. 

Lucky- so when i had my scan monday, my husband came with me, and he lost it and started crying and all night was all sentimental and has been showing off the sonogram photo and telling people how its his fathers son because the baby looked like it was dancing... it's rather cute how he went from being totally nonchalant about the baby and pregnancy to gungho and obsessed and now has a list of things I 'can't' do anymore. Never thought he'd be this way but it's super sweet.


----------



## lisaf

aw thats sweet!!!!
and you're not an asshole, lol, we're just neurotic ;)


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies!

Wow, you guys are thinking about moving stuff about already? I'm trying not to think about it at the moment, our flat has nearly no storage space so a LOT of stuff is currently living in our bedroom, no idea how we will fit baby stuff in here too! 

I was reading in bed before I went to sleep last night and notice my back was getting a bit sore, so I put my book down for the night and went to the loo, and as soon as I stood up from the bed it felt as if someone had smashed my lower back in with a large mallet!!! It was not a fun experience walking :( Then could only get to sleep curled up in a ball.
Its not as sore this morning, but this pregnancy is making me feel like my body is falling apart!

xxxxxxx


----------



## chuck

Okay so finally I have had my re scan and got a proper EDD May 13th! Can I be changed on the first page please.

First scan was rubbish - retroverted uterus and hiding baby so we could get any measurements done accurately. But have had good NT measurement and CRL taken easily so My 13th it is!

Baby was posing like crazy - hand behind head then waving, sucking thumb (well by mouth) and then kicking about and stretching.

Very pleased now lol.

Placenta is posterior this time too, it was anterior last time so I didnt feel any movements until around 24 weeks or so reliably. Being my second I'm hoping to start feeling stuff a lot sooner!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies :)

I have THOUGHT about moving furniture but thats about as far as that went lolol I keep telling myself I have plenty of time, but once Christmas goes Im going to be too fat to do anything lol

Saw my consultant today, pregnancy wise he is very happy. Baby's heart rate was 158bpm. He was concerned that I am still poorly after taking antibiotics and sent me through to my GP, who has said I have infection in my throat, ear and sinuses and that I need my sinuses drained or the infection wont lift up. BUT (there is always a but lol) they cant do it while Im pregnant! So more antibiotics, another 2 weeks off work and prescribed sleep and rest. 

I did get some good news from solicitor today :) The other party have finally settled the claim (car crash a couple of years ago... im not in the habit of having car accidents lol) so looks like I will have the settlement money before baby is due yay!! So that'll support my maternity pay and buy all the bits I need! Its not a great deal, but double what I expected so it will definitely help :)


----------



## meow951

My lower back is killing me too. I've been suffering with a sore back anyway but stupidly cleaned the guinea pigs out yesterday and then sat on the floor playing xbox last night. This morning it's agony!

I didn't get told anything about my placenta or anything at my scan. At my 7 week scan i was told i had a retroverted uterus but at my 9 week scan she did an external and we could clearly see baby so how does that work? Surely you wouldn't have seen much if i did have a tilted uterus.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh the sciatic joys, eh? Keep in mind, it doesn't get any better as the pregnancy progresses.

And oh my god, the exhaustion has hit full force. I really need to get myself a bed. I'm not getting a good sleep at night because my kitten likes to play at 3am, waking me up and when I get uncomfortable on one side, I literally have to get up, move my pillow to the other side of the couch, then lay back down and fight to get back to sleep. If I'm lucky, I get an hour of sleep, awake for an hour, another hour..I get 3-4 hours a night. If I don't get a bed soon, I won't even fit on my couch. 

See what I mean? This was two days ago.
 



Attached Files:







DSC02731.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hopefulmama

So last night I made grilled chicken and broccoli for dinner, and it was a big chicken breast but within 45 min after i was STARVING again, so i snacked on some humus and pita, and still was starving, no matter what I ate I was starving... It felt like i hadn't eaten in days, I have never been so hungry in my life.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow Brandi.. that is an awesome bump!!!! You really need a bed hun, a sofa is no good at the best of times never mind pregnant!

Im dreading the back pain, as I have had the car injuries right before my BFP.. but touch wood... Ive been quite ok, twinges but nothing I would complain about. I really understand back pain and I hope you ladies are ok, and find a way to get comfortable! Rolled up pillows in the lower spine helped me a bit, drawing the knees to my chest.


----------



## new_to_ttc

hehe hopeful if ever there was a good reason to snack, pregnancy is it! Least you are enjoying healthy snacks :) You and baby must be needng it if you are hungry, so enjoy :)


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- it definitely doesn't make you an ass lol. Most people are thinking about whether their baby is a boy or girl and at this point I could care less. I think my need for having the nursery comes from like pregnancy problems I started experiencing at 22 weeks with my son. So I like to be prepared for the worst and want everything done now. That is too cute about your husband. I bet you guys are on cloud nine right now. I cannot wait to see this baby today, though I'm nervous about my hematoma growing and my restrictions getting my strict. Got to think positive though, visit is in one hour!!

I've had horrible back pain on and off since I found out I was pregnant. i had horrible sciatica with my son, the doctor wanted me on vicodin, which I refused to take preggers. I already started getting pain in my lower back through my bottom.


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - That hunger thing was me a few weeks back. No matter how much I ate, I was always hungry within an hour or less. It was crazy... must have just been a baby growth spurt!

I just had my first prenatal appointment with my regular OB. She got another scan for me.
The first words out of her mouth were 'big baby' :dohh: 
Though I'm 14 weeks and I think she usually does scans much earlier than that so thats all I think it is :haha: Or so I keep telling myself.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/008.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/006.jpg

I asked her if she could get a hint at the sex and she poked around a bit and said she had a guess but didn't want to tell me because she didn't want to be wrong.
Of course now I'm thinking she would only have a guess this early if it was a boy.. which DH is teasing me about horribly but I want it to be a girl so bad, lol


----------



## charlotteb24

Nice pics Lisa, is that a little foot in the bottom one? I had the total opposite yesterday when i went for my scan, "ooh baby is quite small for your dates, i think you are earlier than you thought!" bit of a shock as my son was a very big baby! came out at 8lbs 13.5 LOL so will be happy if this one is a bit smaller!

I'm the same with back pain, TTC i had a car crash about 2 weeks before i fell pregnant this time around too and i'm just waiting for the back pain to start! if it gets too bad hun self refer to the physio dept!

Brandi i spend a lot of time sleeping on the sofa in my 1st pregnancy and oh my god it near killed me! hope you can find yourself a bed soon hun!

Right! i'm off to attempt to put my scan pics on photobucket so i can share them with you lovely ladies :D xx


----------



## charlotteb24

Heres my scan pic from yesterday:

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb168/charlea_bolton/scan.jpg

So tiny! was playing with the umbilical cord and all sorts :cloud9:

Whats a CRL measurement? anybody put it in laymans terms for me?


----------



## lisaf

Crown-rump length... top/crown of the head to bottom of the butt! :) Since legs curl up and aren't as easy to see they usually measure CRL

That isn't a foot in mine, lol.. its an elbow/arm! :)
head is on the left and baby had hands up by the face... first face-on shot we've gotten... kind of a relief to see there are actually 2 arms :rofl:
I THINK the denser/whiter part on the arm is the bone... I could be wrong but thats what it looked like to me.


----------



## charlotteb24

LOL sorry I'm hopeless Lisa! re-looking i can now see that logically unless baby is VERY double jointed, that would be babies arm haha! i'm such an idiot!
Ahh i see! the only reason i ask is cos i'm trying to compare baby 2's CRL with Noahs from his scan at 11 weeks 2 days but i think the measurement 8.3cm on noahs scan can't be the CRL if this babys CRL is only 38.9mm which is roughly 3cm! lol! Unless Noah was huge at 11 weeks 2 days as this picture is 10 weeks 5 so there shouldn't be much in it, surely?
Not that it really matters! just interested :)


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. every single person thinks its a foot until we tell them its an elbow, lol.. no worries! I'm sure everyone will be able to tell our LO's foot apart from their elbow once they're born :haha:

At my 10w1d scan we measured 36mm (the measurement put us at 10w3d)
At my 12w1d scan we measured 61mm (measurement put us at 12w4d)
At 14w2d (today) we measured 8.62cm
So I think your measurements sound right for what they were saying!


----------



## luckyme225

Great scan pics ladies. To lazy to scan mine right now.

Well I had my ultrasound today but my midwife is sending me for a more accurate one from radiology, so i wont know the news on whether my SCH has grown for another three weeks. They still have me on restrictions, so I am going to try and be good and take it easy. Baby looked good though, dancing around and strong heart rate.


----------



## mummy3

Great scans ladies:thumbup: Lucky, hope you get off your restrictions after the 3 weeks!

Brandi, you really do need a bed, your poor back:hugs: and that is one impressive bump!

Hopeful, yep hunger is normal, tends to come and go, thats so cute about your hubby getting so excited!

Lisa, did you find the source of the poo smell? I often smell it round here :rofl: The heat wave has been tough too, I really hope you're right and it cools this weekend.

New, sorry you're not feeling better, good that you get another 2 weeks and meds though, and its lovely that Joshua is being so well mannered.

I seem to have the morning sickness back again for a visit, hopefully wont last long though, baby just making themselves known:winkwink:


----------



## hopefulmama

So i watched a birthing video today for the first time ever, i nearly died/puked/went into hyperventilation. I've never seen such a disgusting/horrific/traumaitizing thing in my entire life. I am more terrified now than before. I don't know how that can happen. And how do people not get vaginal rejuvination after to get everything tight and normal again, I mean i know they say it goes back but no way it goes totally back. I am not trying to offend anyone at all, but i know some other people have to admit watching a birth video is not a pleasant experience.

As for your kegel topic, none of you did them before pregnancy? 
Since i learned how much better they make sex, so I started doing them years ago.


----------



## lisaf

I never got into the habit with kegels before (and yep... mentioning them just now was the first time i've thought of them since our talk yesterday, :dohh:)

And I was totally fine watching my first birthing video in college during my human sexuality class..... until they did the episiotomy and I had to put my head between my knees because I was going to faint/puke. 
I think there is a difference afterwards, but its not going to be very noticable to your partner once you're healed up.
There HAS to be some kind of difference though because mooncups come in 2 different sizes... one for women who haven't had a kid yet and one for women who have.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ok I had never heard of an episiotomy before this forum, now i know what it is. great to know (whomp whomp)

Its just seriously terrifying to me, i know as long as u have drugs you're good, i just don't want to lose my pretty little lady hahaha and everything to get all stretched and icky


----------



## lisaf

well... its better than getting a c-section! The lady bits are MEANT to heal up and go back together... its been happening to women for generations!!

and glad we could enlighten you on episiotomies! :haha:

And mummy - I never found the poo smell... it disappeared SO abruptly that there is no way it was someone's food and must have somehow been poo? :shrug:
Still dealing with my stinky fridge at home too :( I miss ice cubes especially on hot days like we've had this past week.


----------



## hopefulmama

have u tried these?
https://www.armhammer.com/fridgefresh/

ya, i know its better, because vaginal hurts during & a few days after vs weeks after w/c-section...
god all i want is some effin pumpkin pie and whipped cream, i keep forgetting to pick a pie up every time im out


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful :hugs: Why would you scare yourself like that lol, I'v never watched a childbirth video in my life! It does go back to normal though, and hubby will vouch for that, actually I have found it goes tighter:blush: 

As for peeing, I personally have not done a big gush of pee while pregnant, Im constantly in the restroom though so doubt there would be anything to gush, a pantyliner is helpful though. Kegels totally work, I do 10 fast squeeze and holds then one big squeeze and hold for the full 10 seconds, easy to remember as its 10 and 10:thumbup:

Post pregnancy, I usually find I lose the urge to pee, so end up going hours before I realise and make myself go, no one told me about that one lol. Also a trampoline is NOT your friend after a baby, don't matter how great your bladder control, if you on that thing long enough you will pee :shock:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy, I have no idea, I thought it would be a good idea to watch it and so did my husband; until after the fact.


----------



## lisaf

lol ... thanks for the trampoline tip!! :rofl:
I like the 10 and 10 thing! otherwise I just do some random squeezes and go 'am I done?'
I have trouble holding it for a full 10... guess that means I need to work on it!

I emptied the whole fridge and freezer.. tossed anything that was questionable, wiped out both interiors... put in a new baking soda box.... and for the past week or so, I've had activated charcoal in there with some damp newspapers (per the fridge manufacturer's suggestion).
The smell is somewhere inside the fridge, can't detect it outside, but something must have dripped somewhere where I can't reach and is just recirculating. My ice is now flavored from it too as the air blows directly on the ice to chill it :(
DH can't taste it but it tastes/smells just like a dumpster :(
I'm soooo tired of it! :(


----------



## hopefulmama

It's funny if i dont change my brita water out everyday i can taste the fridge and my husband thinks i am crazy. 
He calls them my magical scent and taste buds, and likes to mock me because I LOVE sour cream & onion chips and he hates them and when I eat them or have them in house it's all he can smell and he starts ragging on me and asking me what happened to my magical new senses


----------



## luckyme225

I'm with mummy on this one. I mean I'm sure they're ladies who's bits are a bit loser but they probably tore substantially. I was tighter afterward, I never thought I was going to be able to get my husbands thing in completely. I started to cry, worst then losing my virginity. 

My seven day work stretch starts tomorrow. So not excited for it! At least now I'm fine with people knowing I'm pregnant.


----------



## mummy3

Lisa, I just re read that you didn't find the poo smell, I'm frustrated on your behalf!:hugs: I absolutely hate being able to smell/hear something tthen can never find out what it was:growlmad: 

Lucky, I'm with you on it being painful, my husband is very well endowed and I swear it was worse than pushing out the baby getting this thing in :rofl: And even with my episiotomy I completely went back to normal so try not to worry too much about them ladies. It's good your workmates know you are pregnant but I still don't envy you all those shifts:hugs:

Hopeful, rather you than me with the movies, I always found it best to just not think where the baby was coming from:blush:

Hubby has gone out to get us Indian food and I'm so excited:happydance:

Anyone else peeing every 20 mins here? I didn't in first tri but its so bad now!


----------



## lisaf

OMG hormones need to STOP
I'm crying like an idiot over Toy Story 3


----------



## wild2011

Morning ladies, i've not tried to catch up yet, i'm guessing theres pages*** lol. 
I got admitted to hospital for a week with my hyperemesis and stuck on a drip, and my med's upped, got to go back in 48 hours, ketones will decide if they keep me in then or if i come back home again, couldnt get online. 

hope everyone ok xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Wild! ((hugs)) Are the meds helping now? 

I've been watching some birth vids, I have to admit, its a bit scary! I keep hoping that when I'm full term I can just sneeze and bubs will come out! :haha:

Still no bump :( bubs is hiding, although when I'm at home I walk around with my jeans unzipped as it gets uncomfy, which is a start! 

xxxxx


----------



## wild2011

not doing too much hun, they didnt work last pregnancy either, infact im convinced they made it worse lol. im just glad to be home for now, bumpage will come in time, it took ages on my second, i must admit i look very pregnant and feel like a beached whale. its all popped out very quickly, my stomach muscles appear to be fluffed :))


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Wild hun :hugs: hope you dont have to stay in again! 

Morning ladies! 

Hopeful you are braver than me to watch those movies lol I just turned up and did as I was told lol If it helps, I slept through Joshua's labour, was woken to push, and out he popped.. simples lol (thats how I like to remember it anyway ha ha ha) I did sleep through most of it though lol And even though I needed to go into theatre after Joshua was born for a retained placenta I was still up and walking and pain free within hours. The womans body is built for this job and I do think if you do all your exercises after the birth everything does go back tighter! I did chuckle at mummys trampoline comment though :haha: joys of parenthood eh hun lol 

Lisa I hope you find the smell in the fridge, are you sure its not your nose being over sensitive? Maybe its a normal fridge smell that you are adverse to and so smelling it like something minging where before you got pregnant you didnt even notice it???

Lucky I hope you get better news at your next scan, but taking it easy isnt a bad thing hun. Glad baby is doing well :) And everyone else who had scans :) Lisa your sonographers comments do sound like you might be having a boy, not to long to wait until you find out :) Bet all you ladies over the pond will be finding out the genders very soon... here in the UK we have to wait till passed 20 weeks arghhhh lol I'll be 20wk 3 days hehe I was tempted to go private as a gender scan is only £50, BUT when I phoned for an appointment they said they couldnt do a gender scan unless Id had my 20wk anomaly scan as it wouldnt be ethically right (guess thats for people who change their mind, or for hospitals that dont tell you) so Id have to have a fetal well being scan which costs £150... seems a lot to pay when I could wait just a few more weeks and get the same scan for free, especally as I want to pay for a 4D scan in the new year :)


----------



## cheree89

mummy3 said:


> Cheree, I like a lot of different books, Lots of psychological thrillers, sci fi, fantasy. Up to try anything and the longer the book/series the better as I read super fast:blush:

If you like fantasy, you might like the Wheel of Time (Robert Jordan) - it is currently 14 books including the prequel. Like I have mentioned before, this series is very descriptive and, especially in books 6-10, gets a little tedious. That being said, I've enjoyed my return to the series. These fantasy books I would only recommend to fantasy fans, whereas my fantasy book recommendations below, I would recommend to anyone.

I confess, my favorite fantasy series is the Song of Ice and Fire by George RR Martin. This series is coming out as an HBO series in April 2011, which I am so excited about. It is different than traditional fantasy in that it really consists primarily of political intrigue and is much more adult themed than traditional fantasy (akin to the Tudors or Rome if you watched either of those series). I have to warn you that the series is not finished and the author is SLOW in writing. In fact, I seriously doubt he will finish the series.

The other fantasy series that I love, love, love is the discworld series by Terry Pratchett. This series is many, many books long (I think 30+). They are short, witty reads and I really enjoy the break they provide. This is a British author, who lends a quirky, fun humor to his books. There are several sub-stories focused on key inhabitants of the discworld. I like the witches and DEATH best, but the night guards' story line is great too. I have been reading them in the order they came out, but you can also read them by story line (e.g. read all of the witches books first), since they can all be thought of a stand alone stories. There is a sub-series in the books (around the witches) that focus on a young witch called Tiffany Aching that would be fun to share with your kids.

The other fantasy book that I will mention is To Say Nothing of the Dog by Connie Willis - one of my favorites of all time. It is a funny book that is more of a love story/historical fiction than fantasy, but it is fantastic.

If you are at all interested in historical fiction, my favorite series of all time is the Lymond Chronicles by Dorothy Dunnett. She was absolutely brilliant. These books took me a good long while to get through as they are very dense (they are NOT multi-tasking books where you can be looking on the computer, watching TV and reading at the same time). It took me a while to get into these books, but once I did, I couldn't stop. I read only Dorothy Dunnett books exclusively for 2 years in graduate school (there is another series called the House of Niccolo and a stand alone book called King Hereafter, which is about MacBeth).

As far as thrillers, I don't read too many of these, but I may have a couple of books that might qualify... I read the book Blindness by Jose Saramago when it came out in 1998 - it floored me. I didn't see the recent movie and I would not recommend seeing the movie. The book is graphic and disturbing. The author chose not to give his characters names (I think) to lessen the impact of some of the acts that occur in the book. Giving the characters a face (in the movie), I think was crazy - it shouldn't have been made. I highly recommend the book. Not only is the story amazing, but the style is so unique and wonderful. It reads a little like a Kerouac book in the style (obviously they are nothing alike in storyline) - almost a stream of consciousness that sort of becomes part of you - fantastic!

The other book I might recommend is more of a murder mystery, but it really makes you think like a thriller does...It is called An Instance of a Fingerpost by Iain Pears. It might also be classified as a historical fiction (which is my favorite genre). This is a story repeated 4 times by each of the 4 main characters. You don't find out 'whodunit' until the end of the 4 points of view.

I hope this gives you some ideas! I read a ton (and also read fast), so I am always looking for the next good read!


----------



## cheree89

Hi all -

I've been so busy at work this week - I've had no time to get online and post here! It was great to see the wonderful scans ladies. I have my 12 week genetic screen next week so I will get a scan too!

Wild - I am so sorry that you have been in the hospital. I hope you get to stay home now and start feeling better!

Wiggler - so, how was it???? I still haven't finished my reread of the Gathering Storm, so I haven't gotten the new book yet. I hope to finish this week, so I can get reading the new book!


----------



## mummy3

Yep new, I actually cringe whenever I see a trampoline:haha:

Wild I'm so sorry you have been in hospital,hope you feel better soon:hugs:

Cheree I think I'm going to look for the wheel of time books:thumbup: I read all of the lord of the rings books + the hobbit within 2 days so I'm a fast reader too lol. With thrillers I like Jonathon Kellerman and Patricia Cornwall although I guess a lot of people find them too gruesome!


----------



## Wiggler

It was bloody amaaaazing!!! I would have read it the night I got it if I hadn't been ill, but as it was it took me about 10 hours to read it (not including my sleep) It has really left me wondering though how they will fit everything else into the last book, but I have been wondering that since book 10. A quick note though, dont read the glossary first, there is a pretty hefty spoiler in it (I already knew there was a spoiler in it so read it first :haha:). Can't believe I have to wait until next year to read the final book! :(

Oh yea, if you buy it in Waterstones they have a fiver off :)

I'm such a geek hehe! WoT and Final Fantasy obsessed! (to the point where I lost book 3, and rushed out to buy a new copy only to find my old one a week later!)


----------



## wild2011

thankyou all for your warm wishes, i'll get there, im hoping it tails off by the end of 18 weeks, in previous it was shortly after then, but not quite so severe this time. i think about food round the clock and have been managing one small meal early in the mornin, and small ammounts of fluids, then topped up by drip all week, got let home as i missed my babies and i have to report back monday morning for a top up on drip, and have ketones re-assessed. counting down now to my scan on 23rd, better late than never xx


----------



## cheree89

mummy3 said:


> Cheree I think I'm going to look for the wheel of time books:thumbup: I read all of the lord of the rings books + the hobbit within 2 days so I'm a fast reader too lol. With thrillers I like Jonathon Kellerman and Patricia Cornwall although I guess a lot of people find them too gruesome!

I would read The eye of the world (first book in the series) first and then read The new spring (the prequel). Then continue on with the 2nd book in the series. Have fun with them. They get longer as the series progresses, but they are all 'quick' reads - similar to LOR. In fact, the series is stylistically very similar to LOR, so you will probably really enjoy it!

If you want to slow your reading down try Dunnett. She includes slang phrases from the 16th century, and her main character often speaks sentences in French, Spanish, Italian and Latin (and occasionally Russian), which aren't translated. You can get the gist without translating the slang and foreign languages, but I really enjoyed making notes and finding out what it all meant - especially the slang phrases. There are actually two companion books you can get to help you work through the books. Of course, I didn't know this when I was reading them!


----------



## 24/7

Is anyone else having round ligament pain? I'm having horrible pains low down, and google suggests it could be this.... x


----------



## lisaf

24/7 I keep having round ligament pains

new - the reason I bet they don't let you do the gender scan first is because some people may skip the anatomy scan... AND because if something is wrong on the gender scan, the person reading the scan may not be skilled enough to read it... so you have to pay more to have the more skilled person do it.
I want to know SO badly. Though my baby's legs were all tucked up and I'm not sure how the doctor would have been able to tell anything apart, lol


----------



## luckyme225

wild- hope your doing better.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

24/7 I get round ligament pain when moving from one position to another.


----------



## Wiggler

We have our names picked!!!!!!! I'm sooo happy we finally picked a boys name :)

Flump will be: Lily (girl) or Riley (boy) 

Anyone else have names chosen already? x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ooo wiggler.. Joshua asked me if we can call the baby Lily if she's a girl!!! (even though I liked Eloise Mae lol I kinda want him to pick so he is proper involved so long as its not a Ben 10 name lol)

Lisa, I was talking to my sister about your scan, she said at 14/15 weeks the clitoris of a girl can look like a penis sooooo she said in a few more weeks when it all grows properly it could very likely still be a little girl :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh and I am keen on Harrison for a boy, but I am dead against name shortening and Im just settling myself up for people calling him Harry so may rethink that one lol


----------



## Wiggler

I dont like name shortening either, My mum calls Dylan "Dilly-Willy" or "Dyl" yuk! Just like I hate it if anyone calls me "Sash" it's vile! x


----------



## lisaf

lol... thanks new - thats what I figured with the genital thing... FX'd!!! :haha:

DH and I were talking names the other night.
We like:
Helen
Allison
Judy(Judith)
Amanda(Mandy)

We have much more trouble coming up with boy names, lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive been having trouble with boys names I liked a few girls ones..

Caoife
Heledd
Eloise Mae
Alicia
and now Lily lol

only Harrison for a boy but that wont happen lol

People try to call Joshua Josh... even he says 'ua' when they say it now lol At karate he is known as Joshu-UA they really emphasise it then look my way lololol oops!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone know the UK guidelines on smoked salmon during pregnancy? I _*NEED*_ some!! x


----------



## hopefulmama

For girls I want: 
Ava Lucia or Valentina Sophia or Illiana Sophia 

I am big on middle names meshing well with firsts 

Boys i would stick with my husbands because all males in his family keep the same name, so he's a 3rd, and our sone would be a 4th... I particularly don't fancy not being able to pick, but i understand the legacy. 

I am with you guys on the shortening of names, it's a hot mess and very annoying. Nothing tackier


----------



## 24/7

We have decided at present on Samuel James for a boy, and Grace for a girl. :D

The month I got my BFP we found out my Nan may have cancer, and I wished so hard for my BFP to give everyone some hope and happiness should the worst happen, and two weeks later, I was pregnant. Thankfully my Nan has now discovered it is a treatable bowel condition, and all is well, and we really liked the name Samuel, and the other day we got a freebie name book in a magazine and looked up the meaning of Samuel, and it means "god has heard you". It feels like its meant to be Samuel if its a boy, we wished so hard, and it came true, someone really did hear our wish, and gave us our precious bean when we needed it the most. xxxx


----------



## 24/7

You can have salmon, like tuna up to twice a week. xxx


----------



## cheree89

Hopeful - I love Illiana. I have Lyanna on my short list - very similar.

My combos are:

girls-
Esmee Juliet
Arya Colette (not sure on the middle name here)
India Nynaeve (Wiggler - I had to get it in somewhere!)
Verity Renee

boy (must have Edward as a middle name - family tradition) -
Rhys Edward
Gabriel Edward
Brynden Edward
Alaric Edward

Other names I like:
Portia
Philippa (Pippa)
Lyanna
Evangeline
Elsa
Eloisa
Birgitta
Astrid
Alanna

Nathaniel (OH doesn't like it :-( )
Nolan
Theon
OH likes Thor (I worry about teasing and pronunciation - Torr)

I actually am not too excited about any of the boy names - anyone have suggestions?


----------



## hopefulmama

cheree89 said:


> Hopeful - I love Illiana. I have Lyanna on my short list - very similar.
> 
> 
> Nathaniel (OH doesn't like it :-( )
> Nolan
> Theon
> OH likes Thor (I worry about teasing and pronunciation - Torr)
> 
> I actually am not too excited about any of the boy names - anyone have suggestions?

I love the name alaric and gabriel.. maybe cole, fidias, gavin, loren, damien 
those are ones that stick out to me.


----------



## Wiggler

Love all the baby names!! 

Cheree - OH wont let me name our kids after WoT or Lost (I'm a huge fan of Lost) So I will be naming our pets after them!! I already named our cat Smokey (after the smoke monster in Lost) and our next pet (if we get a girl pet) will be called Moghedien (Mog for short)


----------



## lisaf

I just went and bought a bunch of maternity tops... got 2 sweaters, 3 long-sleeve shirts, a short sleeved shirt and a sleep bra... for $107!!! Motherhood Maternity has some bargain clothes


----------



## mummy3

Some beautiful names here ladies:thumbup:

Goodness knows what we are going to call this one, after 3 kids already we're running out of ideas!

Hubby surprised me today, he has booked a special scan package for the 23rd dec so LO can be part of xmas in his words, he also booked a gender scan for tomorrow ( you get discount on the package if you do the gender). I wonder if baby still looks like a girl. They do gender scans at this place from 15 weeks, still early but they guarentee it lol:haha:


----------



## lisaf

mummy3 said:


> Some beautiful names here ladies:thumbup:
> 
> Goodness knows what we are going to call this one, after 3 kids already we're running out of ideas!
> 
> Hubby surprised me today, he has booked a special scan package for the 23rd dec so LO can be part of xmas in his words, he also booked a gender scan for tomorrow ( you get discount on the package if you do the gender). I wonder if baby still looks like a girl. They do gender scans at this place from 15 weeks, still early but they guarentee it lol:haha:

LOL.. does that mean they repay you all your gender-specific expenses if they were wrong? :haha: Or refund you the simple scan fee?


----------



## hopefulmama

So due to all the chat on kegels, I have tripled up on doing them, i used to do them here and there thru out the day nothing in sets, now i do it 3x a day, 3 sets of 15 and its funny how much harder it is to do that much than to do it randomly thru day. Hope all the extra work does something.


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. I haven't visited in a while. Sorry! 

Love reading all of the name ideas. We don't have any boy names that we love. There are many we think are ok, but nothing that we are set on. We have a million girl names to choose from though. 

I went shopping and bought some cute maternity clothes. My bump is really popping out so I have been seriously needing new clothes. I am ordering some new bras tomorrow. Although I haven't had much growth (thankfully cause I don't need it), they are getting snug.

Hope all is well with you girls!


----------



## wild2011

lisa-lol at the refund. i've never known a UK private gender scan to be wrong, they are very hot on it, usually the guarantee is that if they cannot tell sex at that scan you get another scan till they find out, its the nhs hospitals that are not allowed to say they are positive, i've so far been told on 2 f them 80% girl and on one they couldnt tell cos she had legs crossed every time, i think anything over 80% i go with . :D

cheree- i like philippa(pippa) - mainly cos its my name, but my mum calls me pippy, and i hate it, wat with being married and expecting my 4th i feel like a kid wen she says it lol.


i have a list of girls names which has grown over the years, several that i wanted to call my previous lo's but dh wouldnt give in, so they are still there incase i change his mind.

Girls
Sophia
Isabella
Grace
Ella
Amelia
( will prob be none of these knowing dh lol)

boys
Jack
Alfie
Ben

(if we do have a boy, ive promised dh he can choose names and i'll pick one. im seriously hoping his choice includes the above that ive liked forever.


x


----------



## Wiggler

Owwiiiee!!! It feels like the baby has been bouncing against my pelvic bone all night. its sooo painful :( Mothercare sell support belts so i think I'm going to have to get one soon.

For the past 2 days Dylan has slept in til 8am-ish! Makes a wonderful change from him waking up at 5.30am, I hope he sticks to it from now on, I'm really enjoying having a few extra hours in bed :)

I'm not sure what I'm going to be doing today, If I'm in less pain later I'm going to tidy up the lounge as it looks as if a toy bomb has gone off in there, I'm also going to have a proper sort through all the baby clothes my mum brought over. 

What have you ladies got planned for today? x


----------



## wild2011

bit of tidying for me, possibly some cooking if i can stomach it then get everyone ready for school tomorrow,im glad the weeks are going quick but i wish it would slow down on the weekends, there just doesnt seem to be enough time to get every thing ready for the week ahead. lol


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hey all i think we have names, 

Livi Grace for a girl
Taylor Jae for a boy :)

I'm off to a High School Musical, Hannah Monanna & Camp Rock show today with my daughter & neice so that should be fun?
Was randomly sick yesterday & felt it all day, just seems to be weekend sickness here now how random?

XXX


----------



## cheree89

Morning ladies -

Hopeful - I like Cole! I'll add it to my list. I like Damien too, but The Omen ruined it for me.

Wild - I love your name. I don't think I will sell OH on Pippa though. In the US it would be quite an unusual name.

I need to get outside today and plant a chrysanthemum that I have in a container on my porch - need to get it in the ground before winter hits. Other than that, I really need to run some errands and clean the house - what fun. :wacko:

Yay - 12 weeks today! And, I just noticed that I am under 200 days to go! I really need to get started on finishing our basement...


----------



## mummy3

Lisa, lol yeah I'm gonna ask the refund policy:haha::haha: We pretty much have everything anyway after 3 kids so I'd more want the scan money back!

Cheree, yay for 12 weeks:happydance:

Wild, I love the name Pippa:thumbup:

Well we did get up at 5 30am with little Anja so I'm working on hubby to take me to Dennys for a huge breakfast...

Wiggler do you have spd maybe, I go to a physio for mine and it makes a huge difference, you can get a referral from your gp easily. Hope you manage to get some relief:hugs:

Wudluvanuva1, I'm not sure about fun, but defo interesting lol


----------



## Wiggler

I am 99% sure I have SPD, I had it (undiagnosed) when I was pregnant with Dylan and it didn't go away until he was 18 months old, and when I went to the doctors I was fobbed off. My MW is lovely though and said if it gets bad again all I have to do is let her know and she will refer me for physio. I see her again in 2 weeks :)

The thought of having this pain for 18 months after this baby actully brings tears to my eyes, but this baby is so worth it. 

Me and OH have been talking about when to try for our next baby, and we have decided if money is OK, and my hips are stable enough we are going to try sometime before this bubs is one. 

Cant wait until Saturday!! My friends have very kindly offered to take Dylan out for the day!! Dylan will love it, and I plan to spend my free time laying on the sofa playing the PS3! 

x


----------



## BizyBee

DH is outside raking leaves and I've been organizing my closet with my new clothes. Overall, it's going to be a lazy day for us. We're ordering pizza and watching football all afternoon. That's my kind of Sunday!


----------



## 24/7

Day spent napping, chilling on the sofa, watching tv and now just waiting for the veg to cook and then roast dinner time. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hello :)

Im mega impressed.... I managed to stay awake nearly all of yesterday. I did very little but I didnt doze off. And the same today, getting a little tired now (6pm) but I have cooked a meal (something I havent been able to do in days just tooo exhausted), Ive cleaned the kitchen thoroughly, Ive done the laundry, been to the shops, done some paperwork and only just sitting down so I think I can justify being tired now lol Hope this lasts for a short while, I feel so much more human. Still not feeling well, but regular medicine seems to be holdng back the worst of it :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Today I am so proud of myself food wise, I woke up and ate a bowl of kashi cereal with sliced bananas, then a banana, strawberry, blueberry and peach smoothie. Now snacking on hummus with pita and some grapes... I feel so much better when I eat healthy. The minute I eat junk, I am nauseated and have no energy. I think I am going to start a food journal thru the rest of my pregnancy.


----------



## luckyme225

I am so incredibly tired. I almost fell asleep at work at 7:30 last night even though it was busy. I found someone to work Monday for me, thank goodness. I don't think I can work 6 days in a row through the rest of this pregnancy. Hopefully I can make it work so I only have to work 5 days and just take a days vacation. 

As for names, if it's a girl her name will be Natalie and if it's a boy he will be Liam. 

Hope everyone is having a good day. I'm enjoying the view of a beautiful fall day before I have to head to work.


----------



## Wiggler

I have had nearly no appetite this week while I have been poorly, everything tastes really bland and boring to me, but I'm eating for bubs :) My cold is nearly gone now though, which I am very happy about. OH is back at work tomorrow after 5 days off, so its good to have some energy back to be able to hobble about after Dylan :haha:

We are buying our Xmas tree on Tuesday!!! So excited! I wish it was december so we could put it up straight away, but I have to wait a whole month :( 

I was a good girl today and did the budget for the rest of the year, it works out really well, even done it so we can put £20 a week aside for the pushchair. 

Need a bit of advice from mums please.. My little sweetie has recently learnt how to say "shut up" (he learnt it from my mum when she shouts at the dogs when they howl) is there any way we can get him to stop saying it, as it sounds so horrible coming from his sweet little mouth :(


----------



## twinmummy06

ok girls sorry i havent been on i've been having a shitty-ass time. on the 7th i woke up to browny-pink discharge, just 4 days after we last saw the bean with a strong heartbeat. it stopped all day, not a single drop. again this morning, the 8th, i have woken up to a red discharge, im petrified! i have a scan in 2 hours but i have no idea what to think anymore. i had finally allowed myself to stop being such a nervous wreck after the 12 week scan and now this happens. i thought i felt some movement yesterday so it gave me hope, but this morning its redder so im fading fast :cry: i'll update you guys after, its going to be the slowest 2 hours of my life.


----------



## BizyBee

Thinking of you twinmummy. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

twinmummy thinking of you hun... If it at all helps I had a bright red bleed earlier this week and baby is perfectly fine now was checked the day of the bleed and 3 days later! I really hope everything is ok hun :hugs:

Wiggler... when he says 'shut up' maybe just say 'Dylan say ssshhhhhh' and put a finger over your lips... he'll enjoy that more. But in all seriosuness its not the worst thing he could be coming out with lolol and once he appreciates what he's saying he'll stop :)


----------



## Wiggler

Thinking of you twinmummy ((hugs))

New - That is what I'm doing with Dylan, he copies and ends up with his finger up his nose, silly sausage! I agree though, "shut up" is soo much better than him saying "F*** off"


----------



## 1QueenB

Hi Ladies!! :hugs:

I cant believe i havent popped in here earlier!! :dohh: My lil bundle of joy is due 25th May (though my dating scan is next week so all could change!) :baby:

I had pretty bad symptoms week 7ish but then i was fine- however i have had an awful cold and cough for 2 weeks...and this morning- nausea came to visit me again.....:sick:

I cant wait untill i see the pea on the scan- i keep wondering if there is a baby in there at all ( my weight has fluctuated quitea bit since my BFP.....so i try not to get to excited just in case im dissapointed.....:cry: But im trying to keep positive- then i can shout it from the roof tops once i know!!!:happydance:

Hope everyone else is well xxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi Queen, congratulations hun :)

Wiggler... trust me some of the things they come out with at the innocent chatty stage is so funny.... shut up is mild lol Wait till he gets to 6 or 7 and he starts speaking truth... 'out of the mouth of babes' is soooo true lol although truely embarassing for us mums sometimes lol

I am probably going to sound crazy now but omg... I think I can feel my stomach stretching!!! Im sat here and its like a burning stretching feeling and not very comfortable either. It feels like my belly button is being pulled apart... oouucchhiieee lolol And my tummy has gone really hard. Gosh I thought I was expanding the other day, but this is really quite uncomfortable and very noticable!


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome Queen, congrats x

Haha, I remember when I was 5 I copied my mum and said the C and F words, my mum put a bar of soap on my mouth and I bit off a chunk and swallowed it!!! :rofl: it didnt teach me though, cos about a year later I said another word and got a mouth full of washing up liquid, I didn't swear again after that until I was a teenager. 

Aww hun, your lil bubs is demanding more room hehe, maybe put some nice soothing cream on your belly? I have major bump envy at the moment though, cos even with my flabby mummy tummy from Dylan there is still no bump!!! maybe if I sprinkle some Miracle Grow on my belly that will work? :haha: x


----------



## luckyme225

Hope everything is ok twinmummy :hugs: I had bleeding and everything is ok with baby. 

Wiggler- Connor had picked saying "shit", which could be worse but still, so we ignored him like we didn't hear what he was saying and he dropped it the next day.

Congrats Queen.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lucky cant your reduce your shifts about, surely the HR dept can do something as your pregnant. I totally understand extreme tiredness.. no way I could do your shifts feeling hat way :hugs:

Hehe Ive been very lucky with Joshua I dont recall any swear words, if I even say 'Jesus' or 'Oh my God' .. (as you do occassionally lol) he gives me a row for using his words... 'foul language' lololol oops I darent use a swear word in front of him lol


----------



## mummy3

Twinmummy, good luck with your scan, I too have had bright red bleeds this pregnancy and all has been well:hugs:

Welcome queen:flower:

Wiggler, best thing to do when they say embarrassing words is to completely ignore them, mine tend to stop quite quickly that way. We had about a fortnight of "bugger bugger bugger" at one point:haha:

New, yay for growing belly:happydance:

Lucky, thats great that you have found someone to take one of your shifts, I still don't know how you manage it:hugs:

I also need to be put down for team pink:pink:, Pics of very clear 3 lines to follow when hubby gets back from target. Now need to think of a name for my third daughter...


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow mummy congratulations on a little girly :) Im secretly hoping to be team pink, but the more I veer that way the more I think it'll be a boy arghhh still 5 weeks to wait lol


----------



## KimE

Hi guys :hugs: not been on again in a while and sooooo many pages to catch up on!! 

Hope everyone's ok? twinmummy - got my fx for you hun, I had bleeding earlier on (about 5/6 weeks) so I know how you're feeling (a bit - obv being further on its more scary for you) hope everything's ok and bean is bouncing away happily :hugs:

Hi Queen :hi: your due date is near mine :thumbup:

hopefulmama - wish I could eat healthily :nope: makes me feel more sick

luckyme - hope you manage to sort your shifts out hun, working 6 days i a row is way too much :hugs: no wonder you're tired

mummy3 - any news on your scan yet? Pink or blue??? :happydance:

Wiggler - I had SPD last pregnancy due to a car accident and was already in physio for my wrist (3 ops) so she worked with me on my left hip (squished during accident so played up whilst pregnant) and it really helped. Its already started this time :cry: so have asked to be referred to physio already as worried I won't be able to walk when I get further along and I have no choice but to run around after my very active 15 month old (and carry her often!!) Hope you manage to get some help (and everyone else with SPD and round ligament pain)

My mind has gone blank now and I'm sure I have forgotten people - sorry!! Ooooo Lisa - jealous about the maternity clothes, I need some already but can't find any I like down town (not much choice) a trip to Calgary soon I think yipeeeeee :happydance:

I am having a lovely 3 hours off this afternoon (DH has taken Poppy swimming :happydance:) just had dinner cooked at a friend's house - full roast with cheesecake for afters :thumbup: and going to do some baking and chilling out this afternoon in a child free house - BLISS!! We don't live near family so don't get time off very often and usually it has to be one of us giving the other "time off" so we don't get to spend time as a couple. Saying that though - I have been spoilt this weekend cos my friend came and babysat last night and we went out for our birthdays (mine and DH's last week) We went to a lovely tapas bar and had gorgeous food and DH had wine and I had a lovely non-alcoholic cocktail. 3 courses, not rushed, in an adult only environment ....... best night in ages!!! Nobody throwing food at me, screaming or trying to steal my food .... grrrrrrr do not steal food off a preggo lady!! :wacko: 

TTFN xxx


----------



## KimE

Lovely names by the way everyone :thumbup: and I hope you feel better soon Wild :hugs: xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Twinmummy- I hope you feel better and everything turns out alright. 

Lucky- That sucks, as you said you plan on not working so maybe you should cut back your hours till you can't handle it anymore?


----------



## KimE

mummy3 said:


> I also need to be put down for team pink:pink:, Pics of very clear 3 lines to follow when hubby gets back from target. Now need to think of a name for my third daughter...

We must have been typing at the same time :hugs: congrats hun. How sure were they?? xx


----------



## twinmummy06

im back! baby is fine, heart beating away and wiggling around :happydance: 
i have to go back at 3pm to find out if they found where im bleeding via the scan, because they couldnt tell me there... so another wait. but im seriously so relieved! still slightly bleeding but the bizarre thing is it only seems to happen when im laying down asleep at night :confused: argh never had anything like this happen except for the m/c so its all new to me. i'll hopefully have an answer at 3pm :thumbup:
edit: 1 hour later and its back to bleeding like a period... this is frustrating :cry:


----------



## lisaf

aw twinmummy, even with the scan, red blood is scary! :(
I got some pink discharge this morning... just like I did the morning of my 12 week scan :dohh: It went away immediately though so thats a lot easier to shrug off and let go of... Can't imagine what I'd be thinking/feeling with what you're going through.


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Twinmummy :hugs: I'm so sorry you are bleeding!

I go in for my first ultrasound tomorrow. I'm so nervous and excited! Wish me luck!


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - Congrats on team pink! I have to wait 6 more weeks to find out :(

twinmummy - Glad the scan and well, and hope they find out whats causing the bleeding ((hugs))

Seven - Good luck for your scan tomorrow! 


I woke up in a brilliant mood this morning, and went into the lounge and it looks even worse than it did last night!!! so I tidied some (not all) of the toys away and it looks much better, would have done more but as it is I had to scooch round on my bum to stop me aching from bending over. 

The weather is lovely today: big black clouds, heavy rain, windy. Makes me so glad I have a tumble dryer as I am going to do some washing today.

Dylan has progressed from "shut up" to "shut up bear" this morning which is what my mum says to her dog, but we have had great fun making shhhh noises :) 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

argh! dont know what to think anymore. bleeding has now slowed down to pink/brown which is good, im hoping it will continue to slow. doctors said it looks like my cervix is closed which is a good thing, still the possibility it is very slightly open so i've been order to rest up and do basically nothing, which is going to prove to be pretty difficult with these two little monsters. i have a repeat blood test to test my hcg tomorrow, my levels yesterday where sufficient for 13 weeks, even though i forgot to ask for numbers. dont hcg levels start dropping around now? so im not exactly sure what the bloods are for but hey they are the doctors right? im booked in for another scan in a weeks time, and i thought 2 hours was a long time :nope:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Twin mummy glad the scan was ok, hope they find the source of the bleeding hun! I dont think the hCG levels go down, I think they just slow down and stop doubling every day (might be wrong lol). Try and rest, is there anyone that can help with the twins?

I had a meeting today, went to get my trousers out the wardrobe (which have always been too big, but I wear with a chunky belt) and I couldnt fasten them arghhhhhhhh lol Ive just sat through the meeting with my trousers open and a long top on rofl oops!I definitely feel like I have popped out over night lol 

Hope everyone is feeling better today :) Wiggler if the pain is so bad hun get on to your midwife before your next appt, get yourself in the system for physio!


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I'm going to dig out my notes and give her a ring later :)

I weighed myself this morning and I am still shrinking, Total weight loss is now 21lbs since I got pregnant. The weight loss is slowing down now, which is good. I think all the weight I put on after I had the Implanon in 6 weeks after Dylan was born didn't help my hips get better. Maybe it won't get too much worse now that I am slimmer :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

My weightloss has slowed down now, but I havent put a single lb on phew lol I lost last week, maintained this week that'll do for now lol Ive had a bit of a sweet tooth this week so I was surprised I didnt put on, but back to fruit snacks now, I had my indulgence lol


----------



## Wiggler

I don't really have a sweet tooth, but stick some disgustingly unhealthy savoury food in front of me and I will practically inhale it! :rofl: 

I just did my shopping list on the Tesco website so will be buying that tomorrow, went a teeny bit over my budget, but I really want to try them new Tillmans Toast Me things. They look yummy :) 

Now looking on the Tesco wesite to see if they do Xmas trees cheaper than argos :)


----------



## Wiggler

OMG OMG OMG!!!! Babies 'R' Us has £130 off my pram!!!! Damn I wish I had £280 on me right now!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww no wiggler... thats sods law!! Do they not have a payment plan thingy like Mothercare does? You pay till its paid off then you can collect?


----------



## Wiggler

Hmm, I'm not sure, but knowing my luck if I bought it at the end of the month when OH gets paid it would be cheaper in the January sales! (When we bought our telly it was £350 - 2 months later it was reduced by £100 :( ) 
I think I will be patient and wait til January, as much as I want it now, I dont want to spend my Xmas money on it.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Just be mindful they may be on sale now as its part of the spring/summer collection or something and a new range may be available in the new year so they may not keep them in stock!


----------



## 24/7

I've just seen John Lewis have alot of money off my buggy too, eeek!! :p Must resist, as we planned on getting the bedroom in the sales and then the buggy!! :D xxx


----------



## 24/7

And have come home early today feeling yucky, and it feels like everything is about to drop out my stomach, naughty beanie. xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no 24/7 hope you feeling better soon! 

I highly doubt I will be getting a new pram. My friend has a friend selling a silvercross one, my friend isnt a snob, but I trust her instinct and she said its immaculate and she would buy it without hesitation (and I think she is like me and wouldnt buy something if it would mean buying twice). Oh and its a travel system one, and the car seat is brand new in packaging as it was replaced for fading but they never used the new one. Im just waiting for my friend to get me the model number so I can take a peak, and get me a price. Its a £400 pram, so I suspect it wont be cheap lol but still silvercross was built tolast, and it'll still be cheaper than new.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

15 weeks today i'm an orange :)
Bumps coming along nicely u all showing yet?
I still don't know which buggy i want been looking at, quinny buzz, m&p skate, or obbay zezu??? Hmmmm x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I look forward to seeing your fruit change so I can see how big my baby is hehe I should get the ticker but no space for it lol Joshua likes to see yours to see how big ours is (if that makes sense) :happydance: for the orange woohooo

I just nosied on the silvercross website and I think I found the pram that Ive been offered (and she was right its a lovely pram)... first pram I looked and said wow I like it! (so thats a start lol) My friend said its immaculately clean, and I know she wouldnt lie, so quite excited to see it for myself now I may be getting my pram yay!!! lol


----------



## 1QueenB

Hi Everyone!! :flower:
Thanks for the welcome!!
I am home today studying- boooo!!!:nope:
Talking of prams i have been looking around and i had a copy of preganacy and birth magazine and there was a 4 page spread on them - whats good etc.... there are so many to choose from (with a wide ranging price tag too!!- i wonder do some of them push the baby themselves for the price??) :shrug: lol. xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

1QueenB said:


> (with a wide ranging price tag too!!- i wonder do some of them push the baby themselves for the price??) :shrug: lol. xxx

:haha: and that be why I isnt buying new lolol I understand it for first time mums, I was the same, but I definitely learnt my lesson or where to put the extra money hehe


----------



## Wiggler

yay! congrats on 15 weeks! Nearly half way there now hun! No bump here yet, bubs is hiding pretty well, although if I puff out my belly my flabby bit looks like an impressive bump (I have far too much spare time) :rofl:

New - I heard amazing things about Silver Cross, which is why I am getting one, I want one that will last, and the reviews on them are amazing :) 

I am a naughty girl, I just doubled our food shopping budget cos I wanted trifle, and other yummy bits. Woopsie! 

I picked a new Xmas tree, it doesn't come with decs, but its £20 cheaper and we are buying cheapie decs from Poundland. 

I figured out after this months bills and Dylans Xmas pressies me and OH will have about £50 each to spend on pressies for each other (I will have a tenner more though as I was given a HMV voucher for my bday and decided to use that as well) I have no idea what to buy him though... we don't normally do presents to each other. Any ideas ladies? x


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, new, show us a piccy!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Use your voucher on you hunni!!!! £50 is ample! How soppy are you as a couple??? I had no idea what to get my best friend (male!) .. men are so hard to buy for.. and I have bought a novelty pack that allows you to name a star. Im struggling for a perfect name, so far I got 'our missing link' but I'll come up with something (ideas welcomed lol). It'll just be something unique and special and I know when we have to be apart we miss each other and I thought it would be something we can share and make us feel closer. I told my mum about it, and she is doing the same for my dad. You get a gift pack, lots of star stuff (we're interested in the stars so its cool) but its also just really romantic, and once you register you get a certificate with your stars name on it. On iWOOT ts £20 plus postage, but I found it this weekend on I want a gift (or something) for ony £12 plus postage so bargin!!!! There is a lot of hype that you dont legally name the star, but do you care??? The romance is still there and for the 2 of you you'll have a focal point in the sky :)... (if you want to do it for valentines day for a little more you can name neighbouring stars).

Great you found a cheaper tree :) Go easy on the decs this yeah, use colourful tinsel or something and get loads half price in January and have a top tree next year :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lets see if this works lol

https://www.tmbdirect.co.uk/ekmps/shops/nigelbignell/images/silver-cross-3d-classic-charcoal-4804-p.jpg

https://www.tmbdirect.co.uk/ekmps/shops/nigelbignell/images/silver-cross-3d-classic-charcoal-%5B2%5D-4804-p.jpg

Wow sorry its HUGE lolol but least it worked..


----------



## Wiggler

Aww the star thing is really sweet! If I got that for OH he would say "you got me a peice of paper?!?!?!" I am getting him an album he wants which costs about a tenner, no idea what else.. 

I know I should spend the voucher on myself, but I feel really odd buying stuff for myself. I might put it towards getting Lost season 5 on blu-ray though :) 

Yeah, we aren't getting too many tree decs as the cat will go nuts and try to kill the tree, bless him!! Deffo getting decs in the Jan sales, some really nice ones. we normally get the cheapie ones and they just don't last.


----------



## Wiggler

That pram is gorgeous!! And the same colour as the one I'm getting.
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41D2TWxI3ZL._SX315_SY375_.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41M+c5fC3ML._SX315_SY375_.jpg


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler, Wilko's always have 50% or more off their decorations in Jan and mine have lasted well this is my erm erm 4th or 5th Christmas in this house and they were bought for here so that many years! Now we just buy 1 decoration a year, Joshua choses it (and it probably costs as much for that one as it did for buying the initial bulk lot lol), I guess next year we'll be buying 2 new decorations each year, might need a bigger tree lol

Oooo Wiggler its almost identical :) I assume mine will have some little differences than in my pictures as the pram is 2009 edition (I think) and that'll be this years ... hehe bet mine is cheaper  lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww! Thats really sweet! 

Yea the prams are almost identical! The main differences are the handles and the one I'm getting is parent facing and forward facing. Mine is sooooo expensive. £410 on its own, and £525 with the carseat, hence waiting til the Jan sales. (OH gave me a budget of £300 origionally - 2 weeks of pestering later he agreed) 

The cost is so worth it though, as it will last for when we have another baby :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes I think its just the footmuff and handles that are different :) The one I looking at does the forward facing pushchair bit, then the mummy facing pram bit, and the travel system bit think thats mummy facing too lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe first thing I am doing when I get mine is strapping Dylan in and going for a walk round the flat! I'm ordering mine on the 27th December, Can't wait! They dont stock it in my local mothercare anymore or I would be getting OH to run into town and pick it up :haha:

I can't wait til I know if bubs is a boy or girl so I can buy clothes! But if bubs is of the boy variety then I wont be able to buy much, we have LOADS!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I just had a look at your pram Wiggler it's really nice but just a bit over my price range, 
i could afford it without the car seat?
Do u think they'd chuck it in for fre for me if i smile nicely? x

I reckon u should ask for some maternity pj's for christmas i want some new ones the ones i've got are a god send :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

new_to_ttc said:


> Oh I look forward to seeing your fruit change so I can see how big my baby is hehe I should get the ticker but no space for it lol Joshua likes to see yours to see how big ours is (if that makes sense) :happydance: for the orange woohooo
> 
> I just nosied on the silvercross website and I think I found the pram that Ive been offered (and she was right its a lovely pram)... first pram I looked and said wow I like it! (so thats a start lol) My friend said its immaculately clean, and I know she wouldnt lie, so quite excited to see it for myself now I may be getting my pram yay!!! lol

I'd happily have a second hand pram too,
i had new for my first 2, i have a budget of about £250 which i can get the zezu with but the quinny & skate are about £600 for everything new maybe more & i wouldn't pay that personally so have been looking on ebay will wait till i know if we're pink or blue first as that may sway me x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had new with Joshua, and it wasnt an expensive just a little graco travel system but it lasted well. Then leant it to my sister, she lost the carseat straight away, and broken the pram so quickly, she been through more prams than us lot had hot dinners put together (no idea how or why!)

I recon this pram will be between £100 and £150, which is a lot, but way cheaper than buying new so if the conidition is as good as Im told I'll be happy to pay that, especially as the car seat is sealed and brand new, and that alone is £100! I'll know more when my friend goes into work and gets me some more info lol 

I wont be spending £hundreds ona pram, if this doesnt happen for whatever reason, then I will find something else as suitable. £400 could buy all the clothes and nappies and whatever else to get me started, Im spending a lot on the hammock (£160) so pram will not be new lolol


----------



## MikieC

Hi Ladies,

Can anyone help? I'm confused about how the dating scan affects my dates with the midwife. I know my dates are spot on but the baby is measuring 8 days further on than I think (or know) that I am. From the scan they have given me a due date of 27/04/2011 but I know that can't be right. Do you think that the midwife will listen to what I have to say about it or will she just go by the scan date???


----------



## Wiggler

We did cheap prams with Dylan and none of them lasted, one even had the wheels fall off in a shop!!! 

I dont mind spending a bit less on other things, after all I'm not made of money :haha: mainly because they arent used for as long. Although OH told me we can't get the crib if I get the pram and I actually cried at that, its beautiful!! I'm still not sure if we are getting the matching carseat with the pram though, its £115 and can only get it if the price is low enough in the sales, I really don't want to be paying more than £400 all together, or more than £300 for the pram alone

With clothes we are already set with white vests and babygrows until 9 months, and boys clothes up until Dylans age, so if we have a girl we just need to get some girl bits. There is a twice weekly market near where we live and they have an amazing second hand baby clothes stall, we got a lot of Dylans stuff from there, and it was all stuff from Next and Baby Gap for £1-2 each!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

They tend to go by the scan dates in all honesty. On the plus side, you are further along than you think, so even if you go the full 14 days over then you still arent going even further (does that make sense). The dates are just guidelines hun, the baby will come out when s/he is good and ready :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

This is the hammock I want Wiggler. I did the swinging crib with Joshua and he was in it for 5 minutes and it cost me the earth! lol This hammock is supposed to be more realistic like being in the womb, and it subtley bounces up and down as well as swings like a crib side to side, its been proven to reduce collic and give the baby a more snug and settling sleep. I dont usually go for gimmicks, but I saw this on TV once, long before my BFP and loved the idea, and when I got my bfp I searched online for it and I really want it. It'll be my only big spend. 

https://www.amby.co.uk/images_db/tr_a586309981b02be48c61119e849debf4.jpg


----------



## MikieC

Thanks New_to_ttc - Its all a bit confusing to me these days! I should be looking on the plus side though. I've put up 2 tickers just in case lol! My midwife appt isn't until 16th Nov so I'll just have to remain confused till then I think!


----------



## new_to_ttc

My first scan put me back 1 week. I knew that date had to be wrong as I was still in Manchester then only just out of hospital so unless FOB's sperm can swim 120 miles and impregnant me without me seeing, I knew the original dates were right, but my MW took the scan dates to be right and made my 16 weeks appts accordingly. The 2nd scan brought my dates right back up to where I knew I should be, but my MW kept all my appts so now I'll be seen at 17 weeks, then I guess they'll even themselves out. Your MW might put 2 dates down if you are 100% sure, but likelihood is they'll use the scan dates for anything medical.


----------



## Wiggler

new - That is bloody gorgeous!!! I love looking at baby stuff, its all so cute and sends me all gooey inside! 

Anyone know what their first gender specific item will be? Mine will be a small soft toy, blue or pink for me to put baby's name tags on when we get home from hospital, we did the same for Dylan and his blue doggy and tags have pride of place in our lounge :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

It is bloody gorgeous huh lolol ... I fell in love right away, definitely having it. Its £165 complete but hey ho Im saving on everything else lol Also its practical as I have a tiny room and I think that will fit in better, although could look deceptively smaller than a cot lol find out when I buy it pmsl

As for gender specific items, not sure. I dont remember what I bought Joshua first. I'll probably let him chose something after the scan :)


----------



## Wiggler

Aww! I wish Dylan was old enough to understand properly, If he sees a scan photo he will say baby, but he doesn't understand that next year there will be a new addition, It'll probably come as quite a shock to him. 

Only 6 weeks to go until my scan!! Yay!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope you ladies had a great weekend. Sorry I'm not on much anymore. I don't have internet access at home anymore. Hope to be back soon!!


----------



## luckyme225

Thank ladies. Wish I could cut my hours but since I'm a pointed position I can't cut back. I'm going to trying to find someone to work one day for me on the weeks I work, that way I would only be working 5 days. I think I'll end up having to leave before the baby is born so I can get as much sleep as possible before I don't get to sleep again lol.

mummy- congrats on team pink!!

new- I wanted to get a baby hammock like the one you showed, it was made by amby but it was recalled in the U.S. so they don't sell them here anymore. So now I have to settle for a co-sleeper bed to attach to our bed.


----------



## 24/7

I'm the same with work lucky, I do seven days some weeks at then just one day off, and already its too much, and I think making my MS worse. :( I plan to start my maternity leave on 1st March, and I know its really early, but I want time to rest and I want beanie to stay and cook as long as possible, and working so much and no resting won't make that happen. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lucky why were they recalled? 

24/7 1st March seems about right hun, I'll probably be going on mat leave around the same time. But if work is making you ill you really need to cut back somewhere, its not good for you or baby. Maybe just a couple of weeks of light duites to see you into the 2nd properly will help??

Wiggler, I must say it is really nice being able to share this experience with Joshua. His excitement matches mine which is just so lovely. We'll see if he is as ezxcited when we know the gender lol but I think he will be. We were in Tesco just now and they had some baby things and one was a unisex floor toy, the other (very similar) was in pink... he said look mam this will do for the baby boy or girl and I said wouldnt it be nice in pink if it was a girl though, he said oh yeah, a little girl should have the nice pink things we'll wait and see what the baby is first. Reassuring that he is considering the chances it might be a girl lol Oh and he bought baby an advent calender today (and himself lol). He said I should eat the chocloate so baby gets it, but as I dont like chocolate he sad he'd do it and tell the baby what it tastes like awwwwww


----------



## 24/7

Sadly this is my work being accomodating, and its awful. :( I spend my days trying not to cry, and am having bad back ache at the moment too, aswell as the sickness. :( My pregnancy role is different to my usual job, and I have no idea what I am doing, and nobody is very helpful, still only 80 days of work left if I leave on 1st march!!!!!

Its nice to hear someone say march sounds ok, most people I say it to seem shocked and tell me its too soon, but I want some chill out time, and time to get ready and just relax. xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

If you can afford it go for it. I think we in the UK are very lucky, we get very generous maternity packages so we can finish earlier and still have plenty of time after the baby is born :) If you have a package long enough to give you enough time at home afterwards by leaving on March 1st then go for it! I doubt I will physically be able to do my job by March so I'll have to finish, unless they find me a nice office role, I would prefer to stay in work longer BUT my working day is simple really and I only do part time, and at the moment my work have reduced it down to 3 days a week, so I work a little longer, but get an extra day off. I bet Im home feet up by my birthday, March 13th... so not too far different!!


----------



## 24/7

I get 7 months full pay, 9 weeks SMP, then the option of 19 weeks unpaid, and I plan to leave in March, take all the paid and then take one month unpaid then back two days a week from January, using my whole year of annual leave, so then actually going back in Feb, so it works out really well. xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well hun, leaving March sounds like the right thing to do! I mean is it 11 weeks before or something that you can leave, so you have another 2 weeks grace to leave in Feb if things get really difficult. When do you have to tell your employers by? Mine want to know my plans soon, and I really dont know what to tell them as I dont know what my physical capabilities will be in the later months. It really depends how big I get.


----------



## luckyme225

new- that's too cute about Joshua!! Here is the link to why it was recalled. The kind of shady thing is that they deleted their US website for amby immediately after the recall so that they wouldn't get any calls or e-mails.

https://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10056.html


24/7 March sounds good. That's when I was thinking I would be done around. Want to get my house settled and everything.


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG do I want to read this!!!


----------



## Wiggler

OMG new! that is just sooo cute! 

I need to share with you all the amazingness that is my brain! :haha:

My Dyson belt broke ages ago, so it can't be used as an upright, we ALWAYS forget to buy a new belt so today I thought I would DIY one, I tried the elastic bits off socks, even took apart my old hoover looking for something, then I realised, the answer was obvious.. a CONDOM!!! After about 20 minutes of attempting to tie a know in it so it was belt shaped and another 10 minutes trying to attach it, we turned the hoover on, and the brush at the bottom spun!!!!!!! 
The condom will probably only work for one use, but its sooo worth it to be able to use my Dyson properly again!! 

xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Work know I'm pregnant, but I don't have to offically plan anything until I get my MatB1 form at 25 weeks, then I only need to give 28 days notice to leave, so it should all be ok to go whenever really. :) xx


----------



## lisaf

LOL wiggler!! Those condoms need a use :haha:

luckyme - I was going to tell you that Arms Reach still sells a cocoon swing like that... but after reading that article, not sure it would be much better?
My friends got the co-sleeper and their baby couldn't stand it. Their baby loved the bassinette on the Pack N Play and they just used that and are now transitioning him to his crib. 
I can't stand spending money on the bassinette... I should have a few options as hand-me-downs though so that will be nice.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Got to dash out now, but going to read it when I get back... I feel this is going to be a difficult decision I only read 1 line :(


----------



## Wiggler

I got one whole minute of hoovering done before the condom snapped :rofl: 

I'm going to reduce the shopping budget by a tenner so I can buy a proper belt.


----------



## luckyme225

The only reason I want a cosleeper that will last 6 months is because breastfeeding in the middle of the night. I hate getting up more than I have to lol. Connor didn't sleep through until 10 months and even then it wasn't every night. I love sleep!! 

So last night at work I was on the childrens hospital side and I saw a bunch of newborn babies! OMG, it made me want to meet this little one so bad. Touch the little fingers and toes!! Aww, can it be May please?


----------



## wild2011

hey ladies, just popped on before bed, as im in bed by 6 at the mo, been a long hard day with very little easting or drinking back in hosp tomorrow, so dont want to stay in , ive found a lush travel system, with carry cot, pushchair, and car seat, only 199. ive seen someone with it in different colour to wat i want, i can do deposit and pay weekly too if i want to tho may go on kiddicarte n get it after xmas, its gorgeous and looks like it cost alot more, getting a buggy board for sienna then,


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - ((hugs)) I really hope you feel beter soon and you don't have to stay in x


----------



## lisaf

lucky - I agree!!! I saw my friend's 2 month old baby last week and I just want to meet our baby so badly!

I think the US travel systems are so much more limited in choice than the UK ones... we seem to only have one or two brands, and the only difference even amongst all the similar brands are in the fabric colors? I hate how all the travel systems look here :(


----------



## Wiggler

Can you not get one imported Lisa? Or is that too pricey? I understand what you mean though, I was looking on the Babies'R'Us USA webite and they arent very pretty. x


----------



## lisaf

They actually won't sell many of them here because they have to pass our safety regulations... even if they are incredibly similar, they just won't let you buy them.
I REALLY want the Mutsy system with the lie-flat carseat... 
They don't sell ANY lie-flat carseats here! :(

My only choice would be to have a friend in the UK help ship one to me, lol! A little scary to do without a return option, you know?
And I don't know if the fire department would let me install one that wasn't standard.. .and getting any bases to go with it would be a pain... etc etc etc...


----------



## Wiggler

aww :( I keep forgetting all the regulations are different across the pond. 

Was just nosing through the USA toys'r'us website again and found this
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-2882941reg.jpg
That has to be the most gorgeous toy box ever!!! And they do a matching one for boys!

If I have a little girl, and we moved to a bigger place so she could have her own room I would want her to have a toy box like that!


----------



## lisaf

lol AWW that is adorable, :haha:
I don't know if I could stand too much pink overload, lol!

I do think we have better bedding options here... brighter colors etc... all the ones in the UK that I've seen just seem to be whites and pale colors, almost all gender neutral etc... so its a trade off, lol!

Part of me wants to get my kid used to sleeping through the removal from the carseat repeatedly... but I also know that running quick errands it might be more trouble than its worth. It would be so much simpler to skip the infant seat/travel system and just get a convertible car seat and a nice stroller.


----------



## Wiggler

With any luck we can get the carseat matching our pram, but the carseat will get very little use in a car, we don't have one, and the only car we ever go in is my mums, and thats only 7-8 times a year.

GRRR! I just had another look over the shopping list for tomorrow and its made me hungry!! I can't wait until Wednesday when it is delivered so I can have some trifle :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Our travel system was great! Connor was on 6lbs so they would only let him go home in an infant car seat. We still use the stroller to this day when we go to the mall. We got a gender neutral neutral one so we could use the car seat for baby #2.


----------



## cheree89

You ladies in the UK are so lucky with regard to maternity leave. I think I get a whopping 6 weeks. I am planning on looking into it tomorrow.

Given that our mat. leave is so short, I hope to work until the day I deliver. I would like to breast feed, so I want as much time home after the birth as possible. It sounds way too short, and I am very worried about the whole thing. Yuck!


----------



## lisaf

cheree - depending on the state you are in and a few other things, you may qualify for more leave.
Payment and leave are totally different things.

I process payroll and have educated myself quite a bit on all the maternity laws if you're interested.

In California we get up to 16 weeks leave... but only if you are medically disabled for that long. We still only get 6-8 weeks after delivery... so I sort of hope I get some time off before, lol! 
We have disability pay for any medical disability time off.
I don't qualify for the federal leave because my company is too small, but if you do qualify for FMLA, then you get up to 12 weeks total (unpaid).
California has paid family leave which covers you for the other 6 weeks of the 12 week leave.

I have to see how generous my workplace will be... they CAN grant you more leave, they just aren't required to.


----------



## new_to_ttc

6 weeks is no time at all to have a baby and settle down :( I do know we are super lucky over here, and our mat leave has just been increased from 26 weeks to 33 weeks, plus we're entitled to 33 weeks (I think) unpaid, plus many employers give additional leave. When I had Joshua it was 26 weeks paid, 26 weeks unpaid, then my employer offer 52 weeks at basic income (I didnt take it but it was offered). I dont know how they justify 6 weeks over there :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh I just read that article, the one I intend to purchase comes with an inlay which prevents the baby from rolling. I assume these incidents are the reason for the new design.


----------



## lisaf

well, the doctors are the ones who say you are medically capable of returning to work after 6 weeks (8 for c-sections). If the doctors changed the guidelines, we'd get more time.

Even still, you have to meet certain requirements like working at a company for a year with a minimum of 1250 hours in the past 12 months. Some states only have the federal job protection... so in those states, if your employer has fewer than 50 employees, you will lose your job for taking any leave in excess of that which they would give someone with a temporary disability.

Its super harsh on the women, but I also see some of it from the employer's perspective... it would be very hard to manage a company with somebody gone for a whole year.


----------



## new_to_ttc

It sounds rubbish Lisa :( Just out of shear noseyness... what do the fathers get?


----------



## Wiggler

Just thought, if anyone has Facebook or MSN here is my adds

FB: https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000290976849

MSN: [email protected]

xxxxxx


----------



## hopefulmama

THe US is Bullshit concerning so many things, this country has become 2nd world and is borderline pathetic. I am lucky to have a Spanish passport as well, so when i travel to other countries I don't have to use the US, it's honestly embarrassing how foreigners regard americans.


----------



## lisaf

fathers can take FMLA... which is up to 12 weeks in a year unpaid leave (can be taken for family illnesses etc but can also be taken to bond with a new baby). He still has to qualify for this leave by working for an employer who has 50 employees within a 75 mile radius and having worked the minimum of a year and 1,250 hours in the past 12 months.
But if husband and wife work for the same employer, they can only take a total of 12 weeks between them.

Some companies are nicer... my company gives fathers 2 weeks paid leave when they have their babies.


----------



## mummy3

Yep my husband gets 2 weeks paid leave when we have the baby.

I wrote a whole page earlier and the stupid computer wiped it:growlmad:

Kim, the sonagrapher was certain and its guarenteed lol, got another scan at the ob next monday anyway and she will determine the gender for sure before the progesterone injections.

New, thats a really nice buggy:thumbup:

Wiggler :rofl: at the condom hoover

Next week marks the start of my weekly appointments, dunno where the time is going?! We bought some preemie nappies and babygros at the weekend and I need my hospital bag packed by 24 weeks on docs orders so really have to get on with it but can't decide what to pack.

Will get the pics from the scan up asap, last night we forgot due to chinese takeaway coma but will do when hubby home.

When is everyone decorating for xmas? I want to start soon, I have my list and im itching to start, got a water activity station and some hello kitty stuff for them so far:happydance:

Hopeful, our whole family is dual citizens for the UK and America, im also an Australian permenant resident lol so yeah I get what you mean! How are you feeling?

Twinmummy, yay for the good scan but I'm sorry you're bleeding still, take it easy:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

AH!!! I want to start shopping for Xmas but I don't know what to get anyone but DH... and I'm not sure I want to commit to buying his present because I don't think he'll get much use out of it once the baby is here, lol! I kind of wanted him and me to go in together on somethign for both of us. ARGH

And I thought I'd make some presents knitting scarves etc, but now I'm afraid I won't finish them in time.. why oh why didn't I start knitting Xmas presents in March? :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- Ya it's convenient to have dual citizenship. I am feeling well, all last week my daily naps weren't needed and i had a lot more energy, as of yesterday it's gone back to 2 hr naps a day. 

Only thing I am really having issues with is always being hungry, like I just ate a big plate of brown rice with mushrooms, spinach, zucchini and grilled chicken and I got full and felt great then 15 min later, I'm starving. today while cooking lunch i went thru 2 pitas and hummus. It's a bit out of hand all this hunger. I haven't even been exercising accept for walking dogs 20 min 2x a day, so all this extra need for calories is nuts, my doctor said don't eat more than an extra 200-300 calories a day but I can't help myself. If i was eating junk food I would feel worse about the extra food intake, but its just odd to eat this much to me. 
How are you feeling?

So i bought my first baby item today this super luxe winged glider, in this cream/grey color, heres the link, but it only shows it in brown. 
https://www.modmama.com/19716.html

i'm also thinking of ordering this in dark wood, seems like a very chic crib plus has all the extra uses:
https://www.modmama.com/15851.html


----------



## lisaf

oooh, I want hummus now!!! :haha: You ladies always get me craving something!

Sometimes your body knows what it needs.. some women eat everything in sight and don't put on more than the recommended weight.. some stick to the specific diet restrictions and pack on the pounds. I ate like crazy for weeks to keep the nausea down and wasn't gaining at all.. it was very bizarre!


----------



## cheree89

Lisa -

Yes I will qualify for FMLA, but I need the $$$$ :winkwink:

I do qualify for 10 weeks of short term disability if I need to have off before the birth, but it would have to be a medical reason (e.g. prescribed bed rest). Honestly, I would rather be able to work! The thought of bed rest makes me panic - I am a workaholic both at home and at work and with everything I do in my life.

I am hoping that my boss (who really likes me) will consider allowing me to work from home part time after the baby is born. However, my company has no official work from home policy (meaning they generally don't allow it).

On a lighter note - I am sooooo excited for the holidays. I love this time of year, especially getting presents for everyone - what fun!


----------



## lisaf

lol.. well you're better off than most with the FMLA and the disability pay.
Lots of women get signed off from work or put on part-time prior to birth. So if that happens, at least you will be covered for some extra time.

I hope I can transition back slowly and maybe work 4 days a week for a month etc..

Do you have sick/vacation time to cover part of the FMLA leave? Will your company force you to use all your sick/vacation time first?


----------



## mummy3

Ooh hummus, I want some now, when I was in Isreal I had the best hummus ever:cloud9:

Hoeful, that crib and chair are gorgeous, defo very chic! With the hunger, you may actually need the calories. If you dieted beforehand, then after the initial gain as your body gets used to more calories your metabolism then speeds up. It sounds like you have a very very healthy diet though so I wouldn't worry too much:hugs:

Lisa I would do exactly the same thing :rofl: maybe give the people you want to give scarves to an IOU note:winkwink:


----------



## lisaf

LOL... only problem is... if I give IOUs, I will never get them done! :haha: As soon as I finish Xmas gifts, I want to get going on baby stuff! 
I just need to stop being lazy and stay off BnB at night and knit for more than 5 minutes at a time.


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- Thanks! I want everything to very modern but with baroque touches, i don't want it to seem to baby-ish, just a happy medium between normal and baby.
As for the food, ya before i was pregnant i didn't eat much at all, just one large meal and small stuff earlier in the day I guess my body is just stocking up on food.


----------



## luckyme225

I took 12 weeks off with my son. I did have to use all my PTO/ sick time. My husband only used 3 week FMLA because he didn't want to use his vacation pay so he took it unpaid. He will probably do the same this time.

I'm always so tired zzzzzzz. When is the stage where you get your energy back coming? I feel like it's getting worse. Of course it doesn't help that I'm not aloud to work out.

I'm craving homemade salsa, yummy.


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. Finally had a chance to read back. I'm a teacher so plan on leaving in May and going back in September for the new school year. Our contract allows for up to 2 years unpaid leave and they will guarantee your position when you return. However, health insurance is only covered for 12 weeks so you'd have to pay the full price (really expensive for our plan) or change to your husband's insurance plan. In our case, I need to go back to work to be able to afford our lifestyle. My insurance plan is awesome and I'll def need it when I have a new baby. Also, we have mortgage and car payments that would be difficult for hubby to cover on his own. We're trying to get my mother to take care of the baby when we return, but she may not be able to financially. We'll figure it out soon. 

Haven't really bought anything yet. We're waiting until our gender scan on Dec. 27th before making big purchases.


----------



## 24/7

Hello MS. :( Ugh, is it weak to have yet another day off? :( x


----------



## Wiggler

Its not weak hun, if you need a day to rest, then take it ((hugs))

I am not amused with the Dyson website, it seems they don't want my money!!! I am typing in all my details correctly and it wont let me pay for my DC04 belts :(

ETA - OMG, fussy Dyson, wanted me to put spaces in my card number... GRRR


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hopeful that crib is gorgeous!!! Im loving the chair too, I want a rocker chair if Im going to be BFing somewhere we can both sit a lot more comfortable than a sofa. 

The father packages over there seem far more reasonable than the mother packages!!! The father gets 2 weeks paid paternity leave here (unless its gone up when the maternity leave went up) Then as parents we get (I think it is 6 weeks not sure) so much leave allowance over the year to take off with family needs (sick child etc). Although the employers Ive worked with whilst having Joshua have always been great. When Joshua was a baby he spent more time in hospital than at home, and although I worked round it, I worked very flexible and employers were great. I guess it all depends all the type of boss you have!

Mummy.. Im well underway on the Christmas shopping :) yay!! No decorations until Dec 1st though!! lol 

EEekkkkk I need to dash, I have 1hr 30 mins to turn my house from a pink palace (really every room is pink lol) to a football madness... my friends birthday and well too complicated to explain but hey ho I need to crack on... and Ive lost the clear string arghhhhhhhh 

24/7 if you not well, rest hunni. Listen to your body, it knows what it needs!! And hopeful with the eating, you wouldnt be hungry if you didnt need the food hun, so dont worry. As you say its a healthy diet so you probably only getting extra 300 calories anyway!! (have you worked it out?) I dont eat rice and humous etc so dont know off hand the calorie intake, but if you're hungry eat, it'll probably slow down over the weeks hun xxxxx


----------



## 24/7

Thanks girls, off today, feet up but feeling guilty!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww! Don't feel guilty!! A day of rest is good for you and bubs. ((hugs))

Baby is picking on me today, I just decided to indulge in my favourite snack (Halved tomatoes with salt on) and it was VILE! Never put anything so disgusting in my mouth! Don't know what to snack on now :(


----------



## 24/7

Uh oh - Everytime I even think of humous I feel like I am going to be sick, and the same with sausages. Pregnancy does odd things to us!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 you only taken 1 day off hun... I have a 2 week sicknote and Im only half way through week 1 and feel much better than I did!!! I will see how I feel by end of the week and may get the doctor to sign me fit for work. Dont feel guilty, if you push yourself too far then you are only going to make yourself worse and yor pregnancy will be really uncomfortable!

I am soooooooooo worn out, the smallest things has me tired lol Oh well nearly all my house is no longer pink, its weird lol.... definitely putting it all back later rofl The things we do huh lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh oh oh just realised.... this time in 5 weeks I will know if I am team pink or blue... crikey!!! Roll on 14th Dec 9.20am :)

Oh and loads of my fav foods have me feeling sick at the thought, so much so I have saved a packet on grocery bills lately, only buying the few things I know I can eat, Ive stopped trying to eat other things it was a waste of money lol


----------



## 24/7

I've had two seperate weeks off too, so I just worry, but I plan to go in tomorrow, but we shall see....

We find out our team on 27th November, and I just can't wait!! Have booked three days off work afterwards, for shopping, oops!!!! XX


----------



## new_to_ttc

How do you find out before me when Im a week ahead.. arghhhh sooooooo not fair!!!! lololol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww I have to wait until the 20th December to find out the sex of the baby!


----------



## wild2011

im due to find out between crimbo day n boxing tho looks like will be 2nd week of jan so ill be finding out late as hospital be busy grrrr


----------



## 24/7

Weve booked a 3D scan, and they tell you the gender if you want to know when your there, so cheating really, my 20 week scan isn't until 22nd December! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Who you got a 3D scan with???? I tried to get a 3D scan for the 13th Dec (20wk 2days) and no company would do it that early. So I asked about having a gender scan on that day (specfic reasons I want it that day) and I was told I couldnt have a gender sacn if I hadnt had my anomaly scan,the only way they could work round it was to have a fetal well being scan at 16 weeks... but they said they could make it 17 weeks and crack on that they were fully booked... but it wasnt ethically allowed to do a gender scan without an anomaly scan (which was expensive) and I couldnt have a 3D scan (which is an anomaly scan too) until I was passed 24 weeks. Oh and the fetal well being scan was £150 so I thought a bit step as I only wanted it for the gender scan really, and I want a 3D scan in the new year so thats going to cost.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I was considering a 3D scan, but with Xmas and everything we can't afford it. 

I have snacked on some twiglets, and they were yummy :) Feeling a bit icky today though, not sure why, It's probably just the tail end of the cold I've had.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild you might be lucky, when I carried Joshua I had my 20wk scan on 2nd Jan so wasnt too long after Christmas to wait xxx


----------



## 24/7

Babybond, it's called the gender scan but it in 3D and you get some 3D pictures, and it's "only" £79 compared to the £179 for the 3D scan later on, so we though we would go for it. We had a look on here and people have had some great 3D scans at that stage, so hopefully we will too. xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hmmmm that comapny doesnt ring a bell.. off to check them out now lol... I REALLY want a scan on the 13th lol


----------



## 24/7

I really wanted our date too, little miss picky that we are!! :D 
I had an early scan with babybond too, and they were really great. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just spoke to babybond, they can do the gender scan for me before my anomaly scan no problems, BUT they only do evening appointments. Its just not going to work out :( I cant get there on the weekend. Arghhhhh I think I preferred it when I thought it was medically not viable to have the scan, now its just timing :cry:


----------



## 24/7

Oh, is there a different one nearby you? All the clinics do different hours. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

There are 3 near enough, and 2 dont do Mondays, and the one that does only does evening :( Unless I ring round them all asking opening times hehe


----------



## 24/7

Ring them!! :D The one were going to only does weekends, but there was the option of another that did days. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Just got a message on FB from my friend. It would appear one of my email accounts has been compromised. Just changed the PW quick to stop the emails going out, now got to do a thorough search of my PC to find out if the keylogger is on this PC, or if it was on a shared PC that I logged in from (really hoping its from a shared PC) :(


----------



## 24/7

Oh no, hope it gets sorted asap!! xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

I have just realised, I havent logged into that email in almost a year. So the password couldnt have been stolen off this PC! YAY! going to carry on checking anyway, especially as I buy stuff online from this computer.


----------



## wild2011

i'd love if it were sooner than later but im not hopeful had to wait over crimbo period wiv my chloe who was due same time as this one. maybe i'll try to bribe them seen as im having the dating scan latew due to their error lol.


----------



## hopefulmama

Im so annoyed, I eat about 3 cups of greek yogurt a day, which is loaded with probiotics; yet somehow I felt like last night i might have been getting a yeast infection and i wake up, sure enough to find it. I've really only had them when I've been on antibiotics, or once I had an allergic reaction to detergent used in france while on vacation which was a pain in the ass. I know all the extra hormones can cause this, esp at week 11/12. I'm not going to waste my time going to the dr because I know what it is, and I have rx fluconozale here at home and rx cream but what a hassle and to have to swallow an extra pillow that could make my stomach more uneasy, uffff. 

Last night i also turned into psychotic pregnant lady, and accused my husband of cheating on me with his good friend who is a girl, who i am friends with as well and know NOTHING is going on, but for some reason I saw a photo of them at an event last week that we both went to and I was convinced something was going on. I feel so ridiculous for doing that, and once i realized how crazy I sounded i started crying full force and was so embarrassed.


----------



## Wiggler

aww hun I hope you feel better soon, also don't ferget to check that the meds are safe during pregnancy.

I too have turned into a crazy hormonal bitch. OH has been sleeping in the due to the fact that my hips are so sore when I lay down and the only way I can get comfy is sprawled out over the whole bed. Last night I told him to come back into bed cos I missed him, about 20 mins after we got into bed he tried to cuddle me, just after I got comfy and I went nuts at him. Poor OH stayed in bed til I fell asleep then went back to the sofa, I feel really evil :( 

I might try a night on the sofa at the weekend though, its soooo comfy :)


----------



## meow951

I just had my 16 week appointment with the midwife and the student midwife said we'll try to listen for the heartbeat but it might take a while to find it. She put the doppler on and straight away we heard it and the midwife said it isn't usually so loud and clear. SO so happy! Was 150bpm apparently.

Found out i need to have german measles injection after the baby is born as apparently i'm not immune and i hate injections lol and i have a B blood group which isn't that common apparently so might think about giving blood when bubs is here!


----------



## meow951

And most of you seem to have your 20 week dates through already. I haven't got mine yet :( I'm impatient lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Well it hasn't been approved in the US, but in EU its fine, reading the back of the box and said not to use late in pregnancy or while breastfeeding, so all good now to take now. 

ya i read jenny mcarthy's book 'belly laughs' which def was written poorly and could barely be considered a book let alone a new york bestseller but she had one amusing chapter about "crazy pregnant bitch." 
Speaking of pregnancy books, i have yet to find one that is well written, the authors all seem so uneducated and meant to be taken as easy breezy. I think they are just horrible.


----------



## Wiggler

Meow - Glad your appointment went well. I found out a while ago my MMR when I was younger missed out the mumps immunisation, so had to have my MMR again.

I only have my 20 week scan date already because I made it when I went to have my 8 week scan, now you have had your 16 week scan it should come through soon :)

I am so sleepy today, I just want to sleep, but last time I fell asleep on the sofa Dylan woke me up by sticking a pen up my nose! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - I totally agree about Belly Laughs... and it took me only a couple hours to read... thats not a book, thats a magazine! :(
My favorite pregnancy book so far is From the Hips.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I havent read any pregnancy books.

As for yeast infections *touch wood* I have thought I was getting one, taken a vinegar bath that night and it had all cleared by morning. They are supposed to be common in pregnancy though, as if we didnt have enough to deal with huh!!

Meow glad your 16 week appointment went well :) I have mine at 17 weeks because she made it when I had my early scan which dated me back a week lol But I was seen last week in the consultant clinic so all its not been a large gap between visits and checks. I got my 20 week scan appointment at the US dept when I had my 12 week scan. Ring them and ask them I bet they have already made it. You dont want to wait like Wild had to as you may get missed and be put after Christmas!!! And Wild.. I think you're right you deserve a anomaly scan before Christmas as they messed your dating one up! You go girl! lol

I just tried to make a super quick spagg bol for dinner (from the jar lol). I love my own made but dont have time on Tuesdays. I had the water boiling, the mince browning, and no sauce!!! lol I looked I didnt even have the right vegetables to attempt to make my own quickly lol So looks like dinner will be after swimming I'll nip to the shop and buy a sauce. Im such a clut lolol


----------



## hopefulmama

lisa- ya I actually ordered that and it gets here tomorrow, it was one of the only ones I couldn't get on my kindle haha


----------



## luckyme225

I didn't bother buying belly laughs because I know I would blow through it quick. I like books that can at least last me a couple days.

I only allow myself to use my doppler twice a week, so it's so much fun on the days I use it. Last night the baby was moving around like crazy. One minute it would be in one area and the next move to a different position. It was fun chasing him/her around.

Well I better go make breakfast. Going to make myself eat oatmeal, yuck. Trying to be healthy since I'm not throwing up this morning.


----------



## Wiggler

new - Gotta love that pregnancy brain! :haha:

lucky - Sorry if this sounds really stupid, but is oatmeal like porridge? If so, put some jam in it :) yummy!

Well, I fell asleep on the sofa on and off, Woke up once to dylan climbing on me and we played with his toy spaceships, then woke up to him trying to take my glasses off, and as they are very delicate I had to hide them, then woke up to OH walking in. I think I had a good 30 mins sleep in all :)

The only pregnancy books I have read are the NHS one you are given by the midwife and one by Dr Miriam Stoppard. Both very technical and informative, but very boring, I would prefer a more humorous one.


----------



## wild2011

i got so wet today, and so cold and miserable outside, feeling ubber sick, off to get my drip in 15 mins, managed to make a stew for dh and kids, so thats simmering away, im sat with cushion over my mouth and nose so im not sick from the smell lol. sucks its usually my fav food in the cold wet weather. hopefully speak to u all tomoz if they let me out :)


----------



## Wiggler

Hope everything goes OK hun ((hugs)) x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hope they let you back out wild... if not remember its for the good of you and baby :)

wiggler... think putting jam in oatmeal would totally take away all the health factors lucky was aiming for :haha: might as well have chocolate readybrek lolol mmmmmmmmmm 

Back from swimming now... with a jar of sauce pmsl its all simmering away on the hob mmmmmmmmm got 45 minutes till karate crikey poor kid will have indigestion lol


----------



## 24/7

Ugh, dizzy spell here tonight, have had to abandom my dinner at the table and come and sit down. :(

Hope it goes ok at the hospital wild. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: 24/7 I know how I felt on my lowest illest days. I really hope you feeling better super quick hun xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Thanks new, just keep reminding myself, it will all be worth it in the end. xxx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - ((hugs)) really hope you feel better soon

new - hehe, I meant the very healthy jam, there is a dude down the road who makes LOADS of homemade jam, its lush. and very healthy :)

My healthy diet is going out the window, I'm off healthy food, so this week I will indulge in yummies! Got donuts, trifle, cheesecake, choccy mousse all being delivered tomorrow. om nom nom. Also got a ton of chive Philly coming some I can make some pasta meals :)

Going back to healthy food next week if I can stomach it. 

Only 5-7 days until I can use my Dyson properly again unless I get creative with condoms again :rofl: I can't wait. Dylan misses playing "run away from the Dyson" 

I am getting him this for Xmas
https://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/images/38-3532128SPA68UC407708M.jpg
He will love it! Its a better model than mine though :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Can we have philly???? Isnt that a soft cheese?


----------



## 24/7

I have a lactose free version of soft cheese. xx


----------



## Wiggler

We are allowed philly :) Its all pastuerised and good! We can have Dairylea too, and I really want some, but I forgot to put it on the shopping order :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

hehe I dont like philly just didnt know we could have it lololol I eat dairylea triangles on bread lol


----------



## Wiggler

I have to wait a whole week to have Dairylea. OH wouldn't be too happy if I went out and splurged on some now, the same day I spend £70 on shopping! I love their cheese strips. I sometimes buy a pack then when OH is at work me and Dylan sit down and pig out on the lot!! :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua likes them cheese string things, urghh and the square square cheese stuff lolol Im not a cheese fan but will have dairylea on bread in a rush lol


----------



## Wiggler

I prefer posh cheese, Dylan loves most cheese, and will quite happily munch on a huge chunk of extra mature cheddar (YUK!) OH loves cheddar and brie. 

OH forgot to defrost some chicken so we can't have Chicken Tonight for dinner, no idea what we are going to have. OH will have to be inventive :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Do you want some spagg bol.. Im stuffed lol I dont mind cheddar in something like a potato or me mam's cheese n onion pie mmmmm but on a whole, I dont do the whole cheese thing lol


----------



## luckyme225

I think maybe porridge and oatmeal might be similar. Normally you would mix things like raisins, fresh fruit, or cinnamon in oatmeal. It's pretty much oats cooked in water or milk, whichever you choose. I don't know that jam would mix well with the texture of oatmeal but it sure makes me want a piece of toast with butter and jam!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

We do a lot of food talking in here lol... I fancied toast and jam last night so went out at 7.50pm to get jam rofpmsl... oh the things we have to do lol

Oh and lucky those are the things we add to porridge.. (normally.. unless wiggler is about hehe)... jam is for rice pudding mmmmmmm


----------



## luckyme225

rice pudding sounds ew ew ew. I prefer chocolate pudding or fried rice :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Rice pudding is the business lolol... I dont eat any savory rice ewwwww lol I like chocolate sponge but not chocolate pudding yak lol.. Im not a chocolate person lol


----------



## Wiggler

Lmao! I'm an odd'un. A month ago I had a cheese and baked beans sarnie, and was really upset as we didnt have any Marmite to put in it! Now the thought makes me gag! 

I might not have a big dinner tonight, I feel like snacking tonight. I had a big dinner last night and I felt really bloated after.


----------



## hopefulmama

I eat oatmeal every morning and slice bananas and apples in it then sprincle it with cinnamon, also i have a cup of fage yogurt with that and put honey on it and sprinkle vanilla and almond organic granola, plus a glass of freshly juiced mango/pineapple/blueberry.. i think its the perfect breakfast every morning


----------



## Wiggler

That sounds delish hopeful! My breakfast is normally some buttered toast, or of we have the right stuff in, a fried breakfast.


----------



## luckyme225

I hate the texture of oatmeal; I just eat it because it has a lot of nutrients. Strawberries help make the texture a bit easier to deal with. My husband is a health nut and he could eat oatmeal everyday for the rest of his life. I would much prefer to have a croissant with egg and sausage. yummy.


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no, I want strawberry cheesecake now.. and I ordered blackberry cheesecake.. NOOOO!!!


----------



## lisaf

omg you guys are making me hungry, its not fair!!!

Hopeful - You wouldn't want to read From the Hips on your Kindle anyway. It reminds me of some of my textbooks from college... it has all kinds of side-bars and little thought bubbles with real-mom's opinions on the topic on the page etc. It doesn't cover as much ground as the What to Expect book, but it wasn't as overwhelming, I've enjoyed reading it... but I finished the pregnancy chapters and am onto the birthing chapter and I kind of chickened out and set the book down :haha:
More than anything, I love the attitude of the From the Hips book... its not all about perfection and ideals... Stupid What to Expect book made me feel like I'm a horrible mother already because I eat Doritos.
The baby book I gave my friends that they all loved and both moms and dads actually read and said it was the most useful was The Baby Owner's Manual... my husband already made me order our copy, lol!


----------



## Wiggler

OMG. I just watched Hollyoaks first look on E4 and I'm crying now! Such an amazing episode, so sad! OH is making fun of me now, meanie! x


----------



## luckyme225

lol aww Wiggler. I seem to cry a lot more now. I'm a total crybaby sometimes.


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I'm turning into a bit of a crybaby! If there is anything sad on TV or we are watching a soppy film OH will look at me, wait for the tears then burts out laughing. I might wax his snail trail in his sleep then laugh as he cries! :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Yea I cry a lot as well. I cried 3 times already today. We're a bunch of nut cases!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I waited and waited for the tears to fall for Corrie last night .... erm was it just me or was that episode way over hyped???? I didnt think his death was any where near as good and touching as Vera's... the Vera scene wasnt any where near as romantic as they portrayed, and where on earth was the Jack singing scene??? He was supposed to sing wind beneath my wings to vera as they danced... ermmmmmmmmm ?????? TV adverts make me cry more than that episode did lol only touching part was Ken raising his glass as Jack left and they little look they shared! *gets off soap box* lolol

For breakfast I like to have 150g white grapes, a banana and a fat free mandarin yoghurt. If I have fresh pineapple in and I have that too, but lately finding they arent keeping fresh for long so havent had one for a while.


----------



## Wiggler

I don't watch Corrie I am going to watch the tram crash though. The only UK TV shows I watch are Hollyoaks, Casualty and Holby and occasionally Watchdog. 

Oh is being a sweetie and doing the washing up. I HATE washing up and refuse to do it. I can't wait to live in a place big enough to fit a dishwasher in.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Does he want to come and do mine??? lol

I heard Molly dies in the tram crash, that I am sure will make me cry because I used to know her lol Where I am from I schooled and went to college with many young uns that pass through Corrie lol I also heard Sally gets baby Jack.. that will have me sobbing as Tyronne is a star bless him! I thought it was the Peacocks that die, but I heard different recently lol... not that Im a Corrie fan or anything ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

I heard that Molly and Ashley die. I also heard that Jack dies but thats obviously not true. 

I don't think OH would do your washing up, he is grumbling enough about doing the washing up here :rofl:

Awww my cat is turning into a big boy! He just lost one of his fang baby teeth. Bless him.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Jack died last night hehe He died in his fav chair, like Vera did but it was super hyped up like OMG hyped up, and everyone I know watched it live (I watched on Sky+ later) and they were crying like babies... I didnt get it at all.. just wasnt what they said it was!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww thats a shame, I watched the ep where Vera died and that was a really sweet episode. 

Not even 10pm and I'm shattered despite having a little nap today! No fair! I think if baby had his/her way I would be sleeping constantly! :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

My left boob and under arm is really hurting tonight (sorry if tmi). Ive also got a lump, its big and wasnt there earlier so I know its just a raised gland or cyst but that whole side is achey :( The more I prod the more it hurts lol *duurrrr learn lesson Christine lol*


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, prodding won't help, silly 

My hips haven't been to sore today as I've been disgustingly lazy, but you can all guarantee I will be whining like a little girl after I get the belt for my Dyson (in case you haven't guessed, i LOVE my Dyson and shall have a Dyson marathon when I fix it :rofl:)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im so hiring you when your dyson is fixed lol I only have upstairs carpet and the stairs and I still cant be fussed with them lol


----------



## Wiggler

I hate hoovering stairs, I am so happy I live in a flat, but if we were in a house stairs would be OH's job. I think hoovering is the only bit of housework I actually like. I refuse to iron too, just dump the wrinklies into the tumble dryer for 5 mins.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pmsl you should see my chair, I didnt do laundry for as long as I could (really couldnt be bothered these last few weeks lol) but started dong it now and jeepers its created a HUGE pile lol and I havent finished yet lol It'll be days again until I get round to ironing it all rofl .... think I should get my mum up for a visit she likes looking after me lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, if I asked my mum to come up and help me with housework she would very kindly tell me to F off. lol. 

I am quiet lucky as Dylan like to help me tidy up, its so sweet. I'll be putting his toys away and he will start grabbing loads and putting them in his toy box.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua is super awesome at tidying his room. He has the master room, I have the box room, and his walls are covered in toy storage I swear its like Smyths in his room lol BUT he keeps it all tidy and so I have no quarms with any of it. He isnt so keen on helping downstairs, but he will lol 

I used to spotless the house before my mum visit but she always found things to do (she an early riser lol) so now I dont bother wiping out the fridge or the oven she happily does it lol And any laundry she washes dries nd irons it! I love it when my mum comes to stay hehe and my dad does all my odd jobs its fabby!! lol Although I do repay the favour when Im at theres, I do heaps for them too :)


----------



## lisaf

Ask your mom if she wants to come visit me!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I wee trip to Cali to do houseowrk and laundry... when you available lolol


----------



## Wiggler

When I get an official diagnosis for my hips I think I am going to lay it on thick with my mum to get her to help my give this place a good tidy. :haha:

How does "Mummy.. Can you please help me tidy my flat, You always tell me I should be a good housewife, but I can't as I'm on strict orders not to overexert myself" sound?

My mums great though, if she ever cooks huge batches of things she freezes it for me and brings them over, so far I have at least 2 apple crumbles waiting to come over, and I'm trying to persuade her to make me some of her yummy mac and cheese :)


----------



## lisaf

new_to_ttc said:


> I wee trip to Cali to do houseowrk and laundry... when you available lolol

Only catch is I can't afford to pay her airfare!! LOL!!! 
And our guest room is also the cat/litter room... normally I'd clean it like crazy for a guest... but I'd hate to deprive your mom of the pleasure :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Me and OH were talking about when we get married earlier and have decided to put it off until we can afford nice rings. He gave me a temporary engagement ring when he proposed and is hoping to replace that within a year, he wants me to buy him an engagement ring, then we need to afford nice wedding rings. Then after all that, we can get married in our cheapie do :)


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. I can't keep up with you! You're certainly making me hungry. I never really had sickness, so I've been eating like crazy since August. Trying to make healthy choices but eating everything I see! :)


----------



## lisaf

So my mom and husband have started to ask me what I want for christmas... I don't know!! :(
Its our last Christmas before kids, so I should probably get something for ME... but all I can think about is baby stuff!! And even if I can think of something I want for the house or me, I'm worried about how much space it will take up :(

What to do!


----------



## hopefulmama

Oh my god, i am so crazy. I just keep crying. Over the stupidest stuff. For 35 minutes straight now, I can't handle feeling like this!


----------



## Sevenladybugs

I had my scan yesterday and all is well! Baby had a HR of 153, and was active. My NT measurement was 1.7 which the tech said was really good so I am relieved. I get the blood test results within a week. 
[IMG]https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x233/Becca_Anne_album/May%202011/May2011-1-4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## hopefulmama

So tonight i totally was absent minded and ordered a caesar salad at dinner and had like 4 or 5 bites then i realized i'm not supposed to be eating it. Pretty sure I'll be ok, just cant believe i didn;t think about it.


----------



## mummy3

wow that was a lot to catch u with! Food is a big topic here too, I just had a burger king and a subway for tea :shock:

Hopeful :hugs: I hope you feel better soon, try not to worry about the salad.

heres a pic, from the 3D,
 



Attached Files:







eilidh.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lisaf

I keep crying over the slightest thing too!! I don't know why I thought it wouldnt be this bad this soon.
DH thinks its 'sweet'... I just find it to be embarrasing though! :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Gosh you girls have been hungry since last night!! :p I really want a ceaser salad now, grrr!! What are you all doing to me!!
I am having a sofa day again today, feeling very dizzy and generally rubbish, so wi go back to work tomorrow instead now. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Seven and mummy - Lovely scan piccies :)

24/7 - aww hun, hopefully abit more rest will help you feel better ((hugs))

I don't think I could eat a salad at the moment if I tried, even a yummy yumm prawn salad :( Although I would love a yummy risotto!

I had a dream last night that I was hoovering, I guess I am more excited about my Dyson being fixed than I thought! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhhh hopeful, hormones are evil little things!! 

Lisa, my mum kept on at me what I wanted for Christmas, she laughed when I said a baby sitter and peace n quiet (but how I was so serious lol). In the end I decided what would be nice is my hair done. So she is paying for me to have my stylist (hope she knows how much I pay lol) and I'll have a new do over the Christmas period. Im not a make up person, never wore it, only girly thing I do is my hair, I love my hair but pregnancy always kills it, so it'll be nice to be put nice for a while :)

Seven and mummy great scans :) Glad everything is going so well :)

24/7 hope you start feel better soon hun! 

I attempted some housework today, I mean proper hands and knees clean the corners where I havent in last few weeks, I got half way and got fed up and tired lol Least its a start, half a room a day house will be clean in time for the baby rofpmsl

Wiggler.. think youhave a weird hoover obsession hun lol.. Im sure you can get help for that ;) :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Thanks girls, got up a little while ago and fainted, so no moving from the sofa today. :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I haven't had a proffesional haircut in years, last haircut I had OH did as the hairdressers round here cost a FORTUNE! OH has promised I can get a proper cut before bubs is born though. YAY!

new its not just any hoover obsession, its a Dyson obsession :haha: My mum has turned me into such a hoover snob! As our poor elderly Dyson is now over 10 years old I am getting a new one next year. Will be the best £300+ I have ever spent :rofl:

I'm putting myself on strict rest today. I went to sit down earlier and my pelvis made the biggest clicking sound ever, it was gross. It didnt hurt though :) I think I'm turning into an old lady!


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 can't your doc do anything to help? Take it easy hun, watch some TV or a film and try and get some sugary drinks down you ((hugs))


----------



## 24/7

Annoyingly my doctors have said I need to leave as I have moved house, so now don't have a GP - And feel abit silly ringing the midwife.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hun fainting isnt a good thing, Ring your MW. If you fainted as you stood up it might be a low blood pressure/blood sugar thing, but its best to be on the safe side and get checked. When you are feeling a bit more up to it try and get registered with a new GP too :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

It will take minutes to register with a new GP hun, just ring the local surgery (if you dont know it ring the council or NHS direct) tell them you're a new resident in the area, you're pregnant and you need to see a GP. They'll make you an appt and you'll just have a simple form to fill in while you're in the waiting room. The GP will help you, but it may take a few weeks to get your notes transferred over, but if you give the GP your history and take any meds in that you're currently on they'll help you Im sure. And if in doubt, the midwife is there for you!!

Wiggler, my stylist is oober expensive lol but she is good lol I wish I could have my hair done more often, but she is back in my hometown so I can only have it done when Im there for longer than a weekend and she can fit me in, although she generally gets me in no matter when i ask she appreciates how far I have to travel lol (130 miles to her lol). As for your Dyson obsession lolol hmmmmmmm maybe you could write to them and expression your love for all things Dyson, they might send you a lifetime of belts for free ha ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

Wow 130 miles. Your stylist must be amazing! 

Haha! I would prefer them to send me their latest hoover for free and one of their air multipliers! 

Woo! Shopping gets here tonight. Can't wait to tuck into my trifle. hehe.


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha she is amazing, but I do only go when Im home. Not sure I would go 130 miles just for a hair cut, unless it was a special occassion lol

mmmm I just made toast and jam mmmmm (and sorta quickly finished the other side of the lounge lol)


----------



## Wiggler

We dont have any jam in, jam on toast sounds yummy :) Might go raid the cupboards and see what I can eat!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I didnt until late the other night lol Well I did, but it had bits in, which normally I dont mind but the thought of eating it now urghhh lol so bought a jar of no bits lolol mmmmmmm


----------



## Wiggler

I made myself a cuppa soup and went to make some buttered bread to go with it but no bread until the shopping is delivered :( Piggy OH finished it off!


----------



## meowmeow

Im due May 23 2011 !!!!!
5 more days for 2nd tri entry!!!' yipeeeeeee


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Just had a fish finger sandwhich nom nom x


----------



## wild2011

arghhhhhhhhhhhhh food! u all making me hungry, going to make marmite on toast i think, had drip last nite but let home woopie , my girls arnt very weel really worried id have to stay in and leave them, so releaved to say the least. xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Yay! glad they let you out hun! Thats great news. How are you feeling today?

I had a bowl of mashed potato for lunch. Didn't fancy anything else. hehe


----------



## wild2011

im not too bad at the mo tho all i cant taste is chicken crips no matter wat i eat, tastes completely grose, ive had toast, i want heinz tom soup tonight, and treacle sponge n custard om nom nom, what am i on about i dont even eat after 3 cos i get sick, b ut i spose can dream about it, hows the hoover fantasys going? lol i feel like i could eat another 10 rounds of toast, grr


----------



## hopefulmama

yum i just woke up and somehow after hearing mashed potatoes, that sounds good.. like a truffle & parmesan mashed potato. yummmmy


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - mine wasn't that luxurious. It was buttery mash with ketchup in! :rofl:

Wild - Deffo eat some more toast if you think you can handle it. :) The Dyson fantasies are good. I smile every time I see my Dyson :rofl:

I told my OH we are not getting rid of this Dyson when we get a new one, I'll use it for hoovering the communal hallway, he thinks I'm mental :haha:


----------



## wild2011

i cud eat mash wiv lashes of home made gravy, cabbage n cauli and a bit of mint sauce, but not wiv ketchup ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## wild2011

lol ive kept hoovers for that purpose in the past hun, why bugger ur new one up wiv communal crap, good idea i say.


----------



## hopefulmama

oh gross, the idea of ketchup makes me ill. always hated it, especially during pregnancy. 

i am having mixed feelings about pregnant, not about having or wanting a baby, about simply being pregnant. I am not enjoying any part of this aside from my skin looking better than it was if i had a facial and micro dermabrasion every 2 weeks. I haven't had one positive thing to say about pregnancy thus far, is this normal?


----------



## Wiggler

OMG! I was sat here peckish all morning wondering what to snack on, and I just realised there is a multipack of twiglets next to me! lol


----------



## Wiggler

hopefulmama said:


> oh gross, the idea of ketchup makes me ill. always hated it, especially during pregnancy.
> 
> i am having mixed feelings about pregnant, not about having or wanting a baby, about simply being pregnant. I am not enjoying any part of this aside from my skin looking better than it was if i had a facial and micro dermabrasion every 2 weeks. I haven't had one positive thing to say about pregnancy thus far, is this normal?

I really didn't enjoy my pergnancy with Dylan, I couldnt eat anything but jacket potato with mild cheddar as the smell of everything made me gag, I slept constantly, could barely walk cos my hips got bad. "I hate being pregnant" was one of my most common phrases.

But you do have something positive to say about being pregnant, you are growing a baby! Pregnancy can be sooo rough, but its also soo wonderful, and the plus side is its only 9 months :)

I love it this time, even with the hip pain, going off food, wanting to sleep constantly.


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler,

hopeful, it is totally normal, i know i want this baby more than anything, planned it to a t, knew exactly what i was getting myself into 4th time round, and i still sit here thinking wow i dont remember it being this bad, how much longer can i stick it etc, it wont feel like this much longer, that im pritty sure of for most of us. tis these early days wen we feel more grotty and hormonel as so many things are changing and all the major developements are taking place. byt the time u start to feel baby in a few weeks, things will change dramatically, reality sticks in and ull be ubber excited to meet ur baby. i certianly cant wait till were all at the " please baby come out" stage haha


chin up hun, xx


----------



## Wiggler

This thread is going to be great in late april/early may with all the "please come out baby" posts. I remember trying to bribe Dylan out by saying I would let him have chocolate :rofl: Didn't work funnily enough :)


----------



## hopefulmama

here is my breakfast of champions haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG00273-20101110-0847.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wiggler

That looks sooo yummy! This is my favourite brekkie, but without the tomato, with more sausages, mushrooms and bacon and a slice of toast
https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTCEkO3IbDdy5SZ9Jr6ABtZJ7UNNCP8qemIF_gT0FGr5HLlK1I&t=1&usg=__mBaxf6h5SYD5GmCzCiGpsD58LMA=
^^Its things like this which will give me a heart attack before I'm 30 :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

omg that looks so grody haha. that must have like over 1000 calories in it. I hate baked beans, and runny eggs ... ewf.. please don't eat that, it's so bad for you.


----------



## Wiggler

Its soooo yummy though. I dont have it too often though as it is very greasy and makes me feel bloated for the whole day after. Just been thinking of what special dinner I am going to make for me and OH on our aniversary on the 25th. 

I'm thinking grilled salmon, baby new potatoes, asparagus, mange tout and watercress sauce. Maybe with a bottle of alcohol free wine. What to do for pudding though.. any ideas? x


----------



## wild2011

umm english breky, it was on the news a while back that it could be good for u, lmfao feck knows where they get that idea from, i fancy one once in a blue moon, but very rarely do, dh works everyday all yr round, and i dont fancy stuffin my face alone lol. maybe in the days after born when he stays home,and when i should be getting my diet back on track pmsl. the colour of that smoothy made me feel icky, tho im sure its super tastey.


----------



## hopefulmama

why don't let yourself have a glass of red wine. I really don't think a glass of wine here or there is going to hurt anyone. I know a lot of doctors who say if you're stressed out it's better to have a little wine than to pop a xanax. Esp since you're in your 2nd tri now. On halloween, I drank a glass of sangria which was more fruit than wine. but had wine it, and i am perfectly fine and everything came back ok the next day with the baby and blood work. Look at the 30's, 40's, 50's 60's, 70's, people still smoked, took diet pills, drank, did horrible things while pregnant and the babies came out A OK.. and now people do nothing and babies come out more f*cked up than before, with allergies to gluten and this and that... I would say a glass of wine is ok, just don't go for the vodka haha


----------



## hopefulmama

ya the smoothie was great and fresh, had 1 banana, 6 strawberries, 1 peach, splash of mango juice and ice.. no yogurt in it, i eat that separately.


----------



## 24/7

Now I want a big breakfast!! :(
Waiting for doc to ring back, after MW sent me there, zzz!! xxx


----------



## wild2011

u cud have a glass of wine, i dont drink a drop during pregnancy, but im not a big drinker since having the kids anyway so one glass would prob have me on the floor lol, i did with the first 2 tho have a half of cider or a glass of wine spritzer.


----------



## Wiggler

I just can't stand the smell of anything alcoholic at the moment. My poor nose is sensitive at the moment :haha:

Oooh for the pudding I might do meringue nests (OH adores meringue) with fresh fruit and a little bit of cream :) om nom nom. 

Now to think of a starter...


----------



## wild2011

hopefulmama said:


> ya the smoothie was great and fresh, had 1 banana, 6 strawberries, 1 peach, splash of mango juice and ice.. no yogurt in it, i eat that separately.

that sounds divine, iin a smoothy maker or standard blender? i've never made any but have had them made for me, i now want to purchse one , i used a mini blender wiht all the girls to make baby food which has died, so may upgrade to something bigger, and make healthy smoothies for me and the girls :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

We have a smoothie maker. Banana and strawberry smoothies are my favourite!


----------



## wild2011

we only ever have starters at christmas, or when we go out for our anniversary to my fav italian restaraunt, for me starters have to be, pan friedbutton mushrooms,with a dash of garlic and either olive oil or a drop of white wine, served wiv a home made baguette to dip in the juices om nom nom. lol


----------



## hopefulmama

wild- i use a mini thing called a magic bullet just for my smoothies so i don't have to clean an entire blender.


----------



## wild2011

lmfaoooooo "magic bullet"- i have one fo them, but its a small device meant for the handbag, looks like a lipstick, and deffo wouldnt produce a smoothy hahahhahahahahahha


ok ignore the dirty mind...... does it not leave bits in the smoothie, i dont think i could cope with lumps.


----------



## Wiggler

Grr silly homehub cut the internet off just as I was replying. 

Wild, that sounds like a great starter and just the thing OH will love. I have my meal sorted!! YAY! I really hope he will like it.


----------



## hopefulmama

no there are no bits left, there are different attachments for what you make.


----------



## wild2011

wiggler glad u cud use my idea, its gorgeous though im off mushrooms at the mo, cant wait till crimbo wen hopefully i can eat wat i want again. dh loves it.


----------



## wild2011

hmm i need to find one of those hopeful it sounds great!


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, I really fancy a banana sandwich now... But no bananas and no bread. Boo!


----------



## wild2011

yuck yuck yuck, banana on toast, minus the spread, so has to be thick chunk of grnanary bread too. going to grab some tom soup on way home, im craving it badly. also want some tinned peaches. yum back in 40 mins after school run


----------



## Wiggler

sounds yummy :)


----------



## cheree89

Phew - I always have so much to catch up on. I need a new vacuum - apparently Dyson is the way to go? There is a shop here that lets you try out all the different brands, so I am going to go do a comparison.

I am drinking a smoothie for breakfast this morning. Mine always turn out looking like mud pie (color and consistency). I put in a bit of almond milk, 2 large dates, flax seeds, 2 TBSP cocoa powder (unsweetened), 1/2 frozen banana, 1 cup of either frozen blueberries or cherries and 2 large handfuls of spinach (which you can't taste at all). I make it in a high power blender. It looks hideous, but it tastes yummy (like chocolate covered cherries or blueberries). Otherwise I like to have plain oatmeal for breakfast with molasses and raisins in it.

I went to see the MW yesterday and heard the heartbeat. Of course, I can do that with my doppler at home too. I decided not to do the 12 week level 2 scan for genetic disorders (I am 'advanced maternal age' - love that term). I will do the quad screen (blood test) next appointment. It turns out my insurance is giving me lots of problems, so I didn't want the cost of the scan. It is a bummer, b/c it would have been nice to see the baby, but I would rather spend the $500 on stuff for the baby.

edited to add - ROFL Wild about your magic bullet! Too funny... ;-)


----------



## Wiggler

I would highly advise a Dyson (Shocker eh?) The customer care is amazing.

That smoothie sounds soooo nice! And I didnt know you could freeze bananas. Do you have to peel them first?

Sorry you missed out on the scan and your insurance is playing up :( But $500 can get a looot of baby stuff which is good :)


----------



## luckyme225

LOL, I just got up this hour, haven't even thought about breakfast yet. I had two dinners last night though :blush: I had fries and and then later that night at work we ordered Italian food. I think I was just so excited that I wasn't needing to throw up for once. I'm starting to get nervous since I'm not aloud to workout. My stomach no longer looks toned and I feel super preggy already.

Cheree- You'll have more fun buying baby stuff for $500.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anyone else feel like this is just flying by? Can't believe I'm 16 weeks today already. Like, holy crap! I swear this group was only created yesterday.

I must try that smoothie. I find it very difficult to find time to eat in the morning and my Tim Horton's muffin habit is getting expensive. I mean $1.50 a day for one muffin could buy some baby clothes by the end of the month.

I had my second midwife appointment two days ago. This baby does not want to give me any clue as to whether he or she is a boy or girl. Wouldn't be surprised if I ask technician at my next ultrasound what the baby is and his or her legs are closed tighter'n Fort Knox. I've had symptoms that I had with each of my kids, symptoms I didn't have with either, dreams of both, and the baby's heartbeat, which was 150 at the last appointment (13 weeks) was now dead smack on 140.

This one's gonna be fun!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I thought smoothies were unhealthy??? Well healthier han a bag of sweets lolol but on the whole not recommended by health professionals??? I used to have smoothies for breakfast when I was trying to lose weight and both my dietitian and doctor said stop it immediately it wasnt good for me!!! 

:haha: at the magic bullet lol... dont worry wild you're not the only one who had that thought enter the head although I dont carry one in my handbag you naughty girly! lol

I just spoke to my work, they rang me about a million times today and I didnt realise my phone was on silent lol They asked how I was and I said I was feeling a lot better, and said I was thinking I should get my sick note over turned for next week as Im feeling ok to work, and my boss said no way, take the extra week and do things in the house or something if Im ok but take the time off from work and rest and enjoy the break :) 

24/7 have the doctors rang you back yet?? 

Im having gammon, jersey new potatoes and coleslaw for dinner tonight mmmmmm simple and delightful lol

Hopeful, I totally understand the not wanting to be pregnant thing. Until this last few days I was getting really down. Dont get me wrong Im so excited to being a mummy again, but I was beginning to think I wouldnt be able to cope with 9 months of what has been! However, I am starting to feel a little more human now and looking forward to the next stage and feeling the baby move properly :)

Brandi... sometimes I think its dragging, then I say Im 15 weeks and its like OMG 15 weeks already 2 minutes ago I was 4 weeks lol Oh and Im saying Brandi for team blue ;)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't know if it's instinct or desire, but I say Pink...and I'm the only one who has so far too. Everyone else is saying blue and now I have motivation to find out on December 7. A mom at my kids' playgroup offered me a whole crap load of brand new, newborn to 6 months, never worn baby clothes...but it's all boys. She says I can have it for free if I have a boy.

I'll let you know in 24 weeks.


----------



## wild2011

i didnt know they were unhealthy, how with fruit in and no added sugar etc? lol surely better than toast and loads of butter, and i love fruit but a sucker for not eating my 5 a day.


----------



## wild2011

ps, feeling really sick again arghhhhhhhh no tom soup tonight, heartburn driving me bonkers today too, would appear i have another hairy baby pmsl.x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oooooo if you find out in December.. will you tell us??? We'll keep it secret promise hehe


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> i didnt know they were unhealthy, how with fruit in and no added sugar etc? lol surely better than toast and loads of butter, and i love fruit but a sucker for not eating my 5 a day.

I guess it is better than toast and butter :haha: I cant remember why they arent good for you now, Im sure at the time I would have been told lol... I'll ask my dietitian when I remember lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've had a lot of people tell me that I look like I'm carrying now, how I carried with my son.

The first picture is 16 weeks with my daughter, the second is 16 weeks with my son, and the third is 15w6d (yesterday) with this baby. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks-z.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5









DSC02732.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wild2011

lol hun, just about to snuggle up with my blanket , fires blasting so so cold, dh is gunna have to sort kids out my stomachs in no shape to handle cooking smells.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

new_to_ttc said:


> Oooooo if you find out in December.. will you tell us??? We'll keep it secret promise hehe

I might...it depends on how many stalkers I have in my family. Who knows if they already know I'm here or not.


----------



## wild2011

i cant tell, it looks very pointy to me in ur first two and more rounded this time, i carried differently on 3 girls lol, x


----------



## Wiggler

AWWW!! my little boy - for the first time EVER - cuddled up with me on the sofa!!! Poor little mite has the cold that I had. Not as bad thankfully, but it was so nice that he wanted his mummy to cuddle him! He is now giving daddy cuddles on the sofa. He doesnt seem to like it as much and keeps kicking him! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

aww sending him big hugs x


----------



## hopefulmama

New- smoothies are unhealthy if you put milk, ice cream or shitty yogurt with loads of sugars. I just use ice and fruit, nothing else. Thats when they start to become unhealthy, because people think since they are eating fruit that its ok to put loads of yogurt, milk or even ice cream, its ok if its greek yogurt which is real yogurt loaded with probiotics, not that dannon or yoplait nonsense... also all that non fat or lowfat flavored yogurt, look at the sugar intake its almst 25-30 grams, and it uses aspartine to sweeten to take the fat out. eat regular yogurt, fat free is worse and better to eat lowfat or regular plain yogurt and add your own fruit. I mean think about it, all the artifical sweeteners and the 'fruit' thats in the yogurt cups. sort of gross.


----------



## wild2011

i would prob use ice like u hopeful or at most a drop of natural greek yogurt, i dont like milk, yuk


----------



## Wiggler

I've always found the idea of putting milk into a fruit smoothie very gross. 

Oooh, today I have been wanting so much food, right now I want a scone with some really good strawberry jam and some clotted cream... yum yum :)


----------



## wild2011

u and jam today lol, i dont like cream, and not a jam lover, so im not following u on that one, hoping i stop feeling sick ive only had toast today, starving again and dont fancy heaving on an empty stomach.


----------



## Wiggler

I know, I always want what I can't have. But the shopping should be here by 10 tonight! YAY! then I can tuck into all the disgusting proccessed food I like :rofl: 

Aww hun, can you not keep anything down?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler... u have no jam!!! lololol

Hopeful, that makes alot of sense. I think I was using fruit juice when I made mine (which I now know to be bad too lol) so maybe thats why?? I honestly dont remember the reasons given to me, slept since lol

Brandi all 3 bumps look the same to me lol.... but wow at your bumps!!! amazing!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild could you not try a slice of toast to line your stomach as you know you can have it, then 10 minutes later have the soup or whatever else you want to try xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

new - My cupboards are practically bare at the moment until the shopping comes! Silly me didn't order enough last week :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

hehe I buy on a day to day basis generally... I cant stomach thinking of lots of meals. I decide what I fancy that day and go buy it otherwise I was having lots of waste as I wasnt wanting it or couldnt stomach it on another day oops!!


----------



## wild2011

after 3pm ive been useless most days, most days i manage toast around 11-12 and then i dont feel hungry till i start feeling sick. i made stew yesterday, i managed a tiny bowl of it minus the meat lastnight, im totally off any meat watsoever, im thirsty, but if i drink ne thing i eat afterwards or have eaten shortly before flies up! im trying to restrict the drip courses at hospital as last time round i had an awful reaction to the drip, i had been on them constantly though, and seriously poorly, im not half as bad as last time at the mo tho. i ended up getting an emergency jab to reverse the drip, my mil flying round hospital finding a doctor as i deterierated, i was about 14 weeks then if i remember right, and wen sienna was born she had a nasty sacral dimple, which they think was due to that jab and the stage of development wen i got really ill. so i dont want to get dependant on the stuff, every treatment has me scared of how i will react, but so far so good. ive had a few good days of late, but the bad ones outway them, its usually pregnancies with girls leading to hyperemesis , but once u had it once ur more likely to get it every pregnancy, im kinda hoping that cos its not as bad as with sienna it may be a boy, lol ..previously i could eat ne thing but all wud come up, now i cant even put food near my mouth, i dont need to smell it to feel sick, even seeing an advert, or sum1 mentioning a food that has a distinctive smell makes me spew. but ive struggled more with feeling it constantly wether ive eaten or not, than i did eating and being sick, cos ud feel better once u'd be sick. lol


----------



## wild2011

new_to_ttc said:


> Wild could you not try a slice of toast to line your stomach as you know you can have it, then 10 minutes later have the soup or whatever else you want to try xxxx

:cry: i wish

dont manage ne thing tis time of day:coffee: << i'd kill for a coffee or tea, no better still a hot choc mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: ahhhh hunni wish there was more we could do to help. I was bad with my 1st pregnancy... (ironically was a girl!) but they said my sickness was due to the molar pregnancy and I didnt get as bad as you, although they threatened a drip I was never put on it, I thought that was hell, I can not begin to imagine how this must be for you hun! I really hope it starts to get better xxxx


----------



## luckyme225

Hope you feel better soon Wild.

I'm already starting to fill out my baby registry lol.


----------



## mummy3

Wild:hugs: I had as bad sickness with my son as with the girls so could be a boy. I'm sorry you still feel so sick, do you have any meds to take at home? cyclizine and promethazine are working for me although th sickness usually stops for me around 16 weeks anyway. I hope you feel better soon.

Wiggler, hows Dylan now? :flower:

Hoeful, yeah smoothies are very good for you if its just fruit and ice, I add things to mine though to help gain weight. 

New, 130 miles for a hair do?! thats commitment there:haha:

Lucky, I had 2 dinners last night as well, its fine, 1 for us and 1 for baby!


----------



## wild2011

im on meds hun, they dont appear to do ne thing, but i carry on with them, let them build up in my system wen i mamange to keep them down, 1st two pregnancies it passed by 16 weeks, but much longer on 3rd, only time will tell. when im ok im great, my skins perfect, hair looks amazing even thrown back, and im not hormonal for a change, seriosuly though wen this passes for me, u will not hear the end of food, ill be sleeping thinking about it and planning next meal haha.xx


----------



## cheree89

Wiggler said:


> I would highly advise a Dyson (Shocker eh?) The customer care is amazing.
> 
> That smoothie sounds soooo nice! And I didnt know you could freeze bananas. Do you have to peel them first?
> 
> Sorry you missed out on the scan and your insurance is playing up :( But $500 can get a looot of baby stuff which is good :)

Yep - Peel the bananas first. I also cut them in half first, because I think a whole banana in the smoothie overwhelms the taste. It is nice if you have a powerful blender because the smoothie is cold from the frozen fruit. If you don't have a powerful blender, you might want to chop the bananas into small chunks before you freeze them. I also just like to eat frozen bananas. You can put a popsicle stick into them and then freeze them (and dip them in chocolate before freezing if you want). They are a fun healthy treat that your kiddos might like.

I just found out I already have a crib, bassinet and changing table! OH's sister has an 18 month old. She never used the crib and the bassinet she used twice. It is a rigid sided crib (no drop down sides or anything), so I am sure it will be OK as far as recalls are concerned (of course I will check to be sure). I will probably buy new mattresses, b/c I am paranoid, but other than that I am psyched! The crib is convertible to a toddler bed and a full or queen sized bed (not sure which). I don't know if they bought the conversion kit, but knowing them, they probably did.


----------



## new_to_ttc

2 dinners??? I cant fit 1 dinner in lol I get full so easily lol

And my hair does usually look nice lol so worth the trip lol


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan is much happier now, running around singing with a big grin on his face!! 

Wild you are keeping so positive! I would be an absolute mess if I were really sick, but I am an absolute wuss. When your sickness goes you make sure to tell us what your first big meal is and how much you enjoyed it! 

x


----------



## wild2011

cheree i bet ur really pleased with that!! x


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh frozen banana dipped in choccy sounds lovely. I'll have to prepare a load for Dylan in the summer, he will love them :)


----------



## wild2011

wiggler i can tell u it will be a homemade jalfrezi chicken curry, wiv albanian style rice which is blooming tastey stuff. extra chilli in the curry, and ill be livng off it from day of no sickness till day of delivery, lmfao


----------



## cheree89

wild2011 said:


> ps, feeling really sick again arghhhhhhhh no tom soup tonight, heartburn driving me bonkers today too, would appear i have another hairy baby pmsl.x

I had heartburn for the first time in my life last week. My mom told me to drink carbonated water and I'll be darned if it didn't work straight away!


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds good Wild! make sure you enjoy every mouthful of it! 

I adore curry, but the heat makes me cry, I can't handle it, so I stick to a chicken korma. :haha:


----------



## wild2011

i dont do korma, too creamy for my liking, if i dont fancy spicy then i like spanish chicken mmmmmm either wiv a plate of salad and a few home made potato wedges or boiled rice. i eat that much curry at the end wiv sienna, that i gave myself bad tummy which set labour off.


----------



## Wiggler

OH likes his food so hot it would set my mouth on fire! I tried curry to help Dylan come out, but all I ended up with was a sore mouth and a ring of fire :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lol, i felt sorry for my mw's during labour, lolol got a small sports bottle filled wiv sparkling water, which is all i can stomach drinks wise, teeny squirts of it or ill be running to bathroom,fag smoke causing problems for me at the momment cant walk past smokers at all, they everywhere on way to school and back so i get in right state lol


----------



## Wiggler

The smell that is making me gag is the smell of sewage. Half the time it smells like the drains have been overflowing round here. its gross. good thing the smell doesnt come into the flat.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont like any curry urghhhh lol

My mum took me to the bingo hall to try and set labour off lol.. I didnt win and I didnt go into labour oops lol


----------



## wild2011

lol at the bingo, ive gone into labour twice from runs sorry tmi but fact of life lol, my mw always said, its not the hotness of curry setting u off but that u could eat enough of ne thing constantly and it will give u runs which in turn sets labour off , however not so good if stomachs still bad during labour lol, as my poor poor mw's found out hhahahahha


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> lol at the bingo, ive gone into labour twice from runs sorry tmi but fact of life lol, my mw always said, its not the hotness of curry setting u off but that u could eat enough of ne thing constantly and it will give u runs which in turn sets labour off , however not so good if stomachs still bad during labour lol, as my poor poor mw's found out hhahahahha

:haha: no comment at all!!! So funny lololol Got to love the things we put ourselves through lol


----------



## wild2011

lol im praying i avoid bum grapes this time round too, they caused so much grief, :( lol


----------



## luckyme225

LOL, I was on medication for preterm labor until 38 weeks I think it was, and I thought I would go right away after around 16 weeks of contractions but I didn't. I tried pineapple, hot food, walking my butt off and sex. I wanted to go naturally because they were going to induce me at 38 weeks because my placenta was calcified. They ended up being too full at the hospital to get me in for my induction for a few days so luckily my water broke just before 39 weeks. Hoping I'm lucky enough to go into labor on my own at 39 weeks this time. The lady at the Chinese food place was starting to know my order by heart :rofl:


----------



## meow951

Wow you ladies can talk lol

new- i agree with sort of buying on a day to day basis. I buy a weeks worth of shopping and then i get home and think bleugh i don't want anything that i've bought!

If there was one thing i'm not looking forward too it's the possibility of tearing or being cut really badly! I'm not too worried about piles etc I know if you need to be cut etc to get baby out thats fine but it's not something that i relish the thought of.

Where is everyone planning on giving birth etc?

My ideal birth is at home, in a birth pool with no hospital interventions needed. With gas and air, tens and hyno birthing techniques.

Although we all know nothing ever goes to plan!


----------



## new_to_ttc

In hospital with pethadine and a comfy bed lolol


----------



## cheree89

Lucky - I so need to begin my registry. I know that my grandma will be bugging me soon. She will want to buy Christmas gifts off of the registry, which is fine by me! When I graduated from high school she wanted me to pick out a china pattern so she could buy that for me in pieces for birthday and christmas gifts - lol. Needless to say, I told her I didn't need a real china set - not my style.

Is anyone doing an online registry (like Amazon)? I am considering doing one online registry b/c I really want folks to buy cloth diapers for me and those aren't really in the big shops (Target and BRU).


----------



## cheree89

meow951 said:


> Wow you ladies can talk lol
> 
> 
> Where is everyone planning on giving birth etc?
> 
> My ideal birth is at home, in a birth pool with no hospital interventions needed. With gas and air, tens and hyno birthing techniques.
> 
> Although we all know nothing ever goes to plan!

I am going to a hospital - I am a big chicken. :winkwink: I might do a water birth - trying to go with no pain relief intervention (other than natural birthing techniques).


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going to hospital again this time. Although i would like to try without an epidural. I can't have diamorphine as it anti-sickness meds they give with it make me sooo sick (I started puking, after 2 hours I got another anti-sickness jab, followed by MORE puking, then 2 rounds of anti-sickness tabs which made the puking so severe they wanted me in overnight :dohh:)

If I had a choice between tearing and a cut I would deffo choose tearing, apparently they heal much faster and don't hurt as much. 

If this birth goes well and I can cope well without an epi then I would really consider having next baby at home :)


----------



## lisaf

Apparently I'm really late to the party this morning, lol!

Wiggler - nothing wrong with a dyson obsession, hehe! Its COMPLETELY normal... those who say its not have not met the right dyson product yet ;) :haha:

LOL at the magic bullet thing... I know what BOTH versions of it are.

You should check all the supplements in the smoothies though as I was reading the other day that flax seed oil isn't recommended during pregnancy (though its probably fine in moderation like most things).
Also the healthiness of smoothies varies a LOT based on what you put in. Our local smoothie shop lists all their nutritional facts and some are absolutely awful for you.
If its not the calorie content, it could be the spike in blood sugar from all the fruit? (thinking glycemic index here)

cheree - I will have to do something that is available online.. Babies R Us is popular here, and there are lots of stores for those who like to buy in person, but the registry is available online as well. We don't have a Babies R us or a national chain in town so its about an hour's drive to go shopping there, so local people will probably have to shop online.
I LOVE amazon wish lists... I already have a private one for baby stuff just to bookmark what I've seen that I like.


----------



## Wiggler

OH is back on the ps3 for the night so I have another night of being online without being moaned at! :haha: not sure what to do though...


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oooohh yeah thats what the doctor said... smoothies are high GI no good for PCOS lolol I knew it'd come to me ty ty Lisa lol


----------



## lisaf

lol no prob!
I was just thinking of my friend who got insulin resistance on her GTT while pregnant and was told no fruit or dairy for breakfast!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had (have??) insulin resistance as part of the PCOS. I just couldnt remember why I shouldnt be having smoothies ha ha ha ha


----------



## lisaf

lol... I just remember so vividly the stuff she wasn't allowed to have.. its stuff I LIVE on!!! I don't know what I'd do if they restricted my diet!


----------



## Wiggler

I would seriously cry if I was told there was certain foods I wasn't allowed to eat. 

OMG just realised its 8pm!! the shopping will be here within 2 hours!! YAAAY :happydance::happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

You can have fruit and things, but some fruits are better than others, and what you eat them with and how they are prepared etc etc I got a book to help me on a low GI path, but learnt so much from my dietitian about ways of preparing food different so you reduce the GI, and when to have fav foods which are high GI, you can reduce the GI of a food by eating it with a certain other food etc etc I must have got the hang along the way I lost 3 stone lol


----------



## lisaf

I think the South Beach Diet follows a low GI plan... I remember eating metamucil crackers with some meals which I suppose help, lol.. Those things were yummy, i'd eat them with every meal if it helped me lose weight! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

WOOO! Shopping is here, I'll be back in a bit to let you know what I have decided to munch on :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I had a yummy raspberry cheesecake and am now royally pissed off with my OH.

He is really weird about me eating some food. say we buy a pack of sausage rolls and I have more than half, he goes all whiny about it, and he should NOT be making me feel guilty because I eat what I want. I dont have a problem when he scoffs nearly all the sausages to himself, I just had a bloody massive go at him about how it is totally unfair that he makes me feel like I don't even have permission to eat and feed myself and the baby. GRR he can stick his fancy anniversary meal up his arse!


----------



## lisaf

aw Wiggler,
DH and I get territorial about food sometimes. I think for us, its a problem when we feel like we were expecting to go to the cupboard and grab X item only to find out the other ate it all.... so we tend to make it clear and pre-divide food into 'yours' and 'mine'.... stupid, but it stops the fights :haha:
THEN, if someone does want more, they can ask and we usually say yes, but we're never surprised to go find out its all gone.


----------



## Wiggler

Its a bit harder for us to do that as we have Dylan, and with all the food problems he has had if he is actually willing to eat something I will let him have it. I dont care if its something for the family or something one of us has bought just for us. 

It just really upsets me when he says I eat all the food to myself! I don't if I buy a cake as a treat me and Dylan will share half then I give OH the rest and he leaves it in the fridge til it goes off :(


----------



## lisaf

oh yes, my DH does the SAME thing... so often times we have an expiring rule... lol.. that stuff that is around too long is up for grabs. My DH always lets stuff go bad... but we apply this rule to ice cream too, :haha: If its been there for a week, anyone can have it.


----------



## Wiggler

The way I do things is if its there and you want some, then grab it. (unless Dylan wants it, he gets first priority) 

What i might do next week is buy him a load of chilli (he loves the stuff) and buy me and Dylan a load of yummy stuff which OH isn't allowed then he can't whine like a little girl. 

Bloody man moaned the other day that I had eaten all the ice lollies. They had been in the freezer 4 months!! not like he didn't have a chance :haha:

Ooh that reminds me, I have to take some meat out of the freezer, I'm making stew for dinner tomorrow. yum yum!


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. DH always makes me feel like a big fat cow/pig if I eat all/most of something.. but he does it all the time himself so I feel you pain. I do love it when my snacks are things he won't even taste!


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, Thats why I bought a 3 pack of mini cheesecake, he wont touch it. lol. all the yummyness for me and Dylan :) 

Ooh, we are 15 weeks tomorrow! YAY!


----------



## lisaf

YAY!!! I can't believe how far I've gotten... I swear it was 2 weeks ago that I was only 8 weeks on feeling like everything was SOOOO Far away.

Is anyone else feeling movement? I don't think I am at all... had a tap-tap-tap sensation but I can't say it was movement for sure so I'm not calling it official yet.
VERY jealous of those feeling movement though, lol!


----------



## Wiggler

No movement yet, I thought I was feeling movement a week or two ago, but no, just wind :haha:

Hopefully should start feeling it soon, a lot depends on where the placenta is, how baby is laying though. Even a cervix shot would be nice though :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wiggler said:


> If I had a choice between tearing and a cut I would deffo choose tearing, apparently they heal much faster and don't hurt as much.

You can still tear even with an episotomy, which makes the stitching more difficult. I've torn twice. My first time, I had 86 stitches, the second, only 7. I will choose to tear again.

I'm also going with a hospital birth but with a midwife over an obsterician, only because my son stopped breathing three hours after he was born. I want to be at a hospital in case it happens again


----------



## hopefulmama

I wish this thread would stop talking about the episiotomies and tears it's so scary to me.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun ((hugs)) There are ways to help avoid tearing or needing a cut. Try googling "perineal massage" I plan on doing it this time round.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ha ya i know what it is, also used in sexual ways haha 

its just cringing to hear abot people who get 60 to 80 stitches down there. My husband thinks its nuts i even go on this site let alone tell him about it.. hes like " why do you want to know all these horrible things, all you have to do is watch another birthing video for that"
ahole


----------



## Wiggler

Try not to get yourself too worried about it, when you are pushing bubs out its the last thing you are worried about, and afterwards, you are too besotted by new bubs to worry much either.


----------



## BizyBee

I really can't keep up with this thread! 

Thankfully OH doesn't say anything about my eating habits. He would rather I eat healthy foods over fast food, but he's never made me feel bad about what I'm eating. I have to admit, I am really loving being pregnant. I guess it helps that I haven't really been sick but it's been a good experience so far. I have started buying new clothes and it's fun. I am so glad I'm past the point of constantly worrying.


----------



## Rmar

Wow, each time I come on here, I catch up on all the pages I have missed and leave with not enough energy to reply. Lol, though I feel proud that I have read every single page.

I think I have felt movement twice. Very different to other kinds of gas movement I have felt and hey were days apart. Usually when I am laying on my stomach.

Anyone who checked their cervix while TTC checked it lately? I hadn't checked it since about 17dpo and I checked it yesterday. Wow, it feels so different! It is interesting but a little freaky. I don't think I will be trying to feel it for a while.


----------



## hopefulmama

ya regarding the food thing, my husband doesnt say anything, but he constantly likes to say when i want to eat bad food " 25-35 lbs, remember.. it may be easy to put on and seem worth it now, but afterwards its harder and wont seem worth it" 

it really pisses me off, tho he has a point


----------



## BizyBee

So true hopeful! It won't be as easy to take off afterwards. Thankfully, I haven't gained a lot of weight, but my bump is growing by the day.

Here's my current bump. I was ultra bloated in the beginning due to the progesterone supplements and since I've stopped, it's really turned into quite a nice bump for 14 weeks. Can't hide it anymore! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Bump 11-10-10.jpg
File size: 92.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hopefulmama

Aww bizy, it's soooo cute...!!

Ya i thought all my bump from a couple weeks ago was normal, but its was all bloating, not i am getting a normal mini bump because my entire lower abdomen has gotten so hard... I am 12 weeks tomorrow, still wearing all my regular pants just hurts to button and sit for long periods of time.


----------



## luckyme225

cheree- My moms is the same way. With my last pregnancy my mom was buying things off the registry way before my baby shower haha.

Regarding the weight thing I'm not going to beat myself up. I would like to only gain 25 lbs but being on restrictions I'm sure I will gain at least 35lbs. As long as I don't gain the 65lbs I did last time. Just glad I lost it all and the some.


----------



## luckyme225

Cute bump bizzy!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- r u bumping out more at all? you and i are a day apart thats y i ask. I went out for dinner with friends tonight and they wee shocked to see that i guess i look thinner now than i did a couple weeks ago.. i guess i was really bloated, i've cut salt almost completely out of my diet, so i am sure that has helped a lot.


----------



## Sevenladybugs

hopefulmama you might not tear at all. :hugs: I never did even with my last birth and he was difficult and bigger than my other babies. My Midwives and Dr all did perennial massage and I think it really helped!


----------



## Wiggler

Fab bump coming along Bizy! Love that jumper too.

I'm pretty sure I will end up lower than my pre-preg weight when I am full term, the weight is still falling off me.

I have no exciting plans for today, I plan on having a nap later as I barely slept last night, and maybe set up the PS2 in the bedroom so I can watch DVD's in bed :)


----------



## 24/7

I still have no bump, and am still about 4kg lighter than my pre pregnancy weight of about 8 stone, we both have some growing to do. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

GRRR i swear if that man does not stop being a prick I will strangle him!!!! 

Only 9am and already I am soo stressed out :(

ETA: I think my son has superpowers, he just came up to me, said hello, gave me a kiss, said bye and walked off. Cheered me right up! awww!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Kids are magic for chearing us up :)

Hehe I dont the the food problems here. Its only ever been me and Joshua, FOB never lived here when we were together. 

Hopeful I never teared or was cut nothing with Joshua *touch wood* its the same this time. Each labour is different, it'll all be ok whatever happens xxxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

ok here we have it :blush:

today, im not lifitng the top up cos of stretchys, n it looks smaller covered up but its full on from pubic bone to under boobs, and for some reason its fairly pointy and all previous bumps were very round, lol
 



Attached Files:







Image214.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wild2011

its quiet in here today, im not looking forward to school runs in a bit, its horrible out, im still drying off from this morning and sienna isn't well at all. i cant find anything worth eating we need food shopping roll on pay-day lol.


----------



## hopefulmama

I am having the weirdest pains twinges on my lower right side, this side is always giving me problems this is my more 'fertile' ovary and its a bit bigger than the left one... but the pain is so weird, almost feels like something is pinching me from inside.


----------



## wild2011

hugs hun hope they ease for you. x


----------



## Wiggler

OMG!!! The Dyson belt is here!!! YAY! I'm impressed. I was told a 5-7 day way and it turns up in 2 days. OH is putting all Dylans toys away so I can play. :haha:

Wild - lovely bump hun! 

Hopeful - I hope the pain goes away soon x


----------



## wild2011

thankyou hun, hope u have fun with the hoover lmfao, 

i had a good nights sleep last night, dh slept in the babies bed abd she was in with me with a temp, he was in an extra good mood this morning too. im munching on cashew nuts and cucumber stivcks/cherry toms, weve got sod all in that i fancy other than that, tho feeling icky a bit half hour till school run im not impressed its grose outside and the day has flown by.xx


----------



## Wiggler

So I had a good play with the hoover and despite me using it everyday with the hose attachment on the carpets when I went over it upright stylie it filled half the bagless bit. GROSS! It has made me see that our hose attachment is obviously not up to par so I deffo need a new Dyson :rofl: 

Ooh wild, you are eating healthier than me. I had a yogurt this morning, followed by a choccy donut and for lunch I had a ham and chive philly sarnie. Dinner tonight will be stew followed by trifle. om nom nom :)


----------



## wild2011

yummy, i had stew other day, im trying to be healthy i just eat whatever i can manage, theres not much left in the house at the mo. im feeling really ill after eating that :( just about to stick heating on full so when we all come in soaking wet and cold itll be cosy, i quite fancy beans on toast, i love the juices making the bread soggy yum lol


----------



## Wiggler

I love beans on toast and tomatoes on toast as the soggy toast is sooo good, OH hates it though, he thinks soggy bread is gross. x


----------



## BizyBee

Love the bump wild!

Wiggler, glad your dyson is up and running!

Hopeful, hope the pain goes away.


----------



## wild2011

wiggler i cant do soggy toms on toast while pregnant, ive tried many times lol, but un-preggo, i love them esepcially with lots of pepper on mmmmmmmmm and maybe an egg on top.hehe


----------



## Inge

wow I jsut had the wierdest shaky/vibrating feeling in my tummy on lower left side for just a second :wacko: if oh was here he'd say it was an alien in my tummy! 
Also the wind is so strong here! I was almost blown over, I didnt have to walk I was blown all the way home!:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies :) Did I say hi this morning? I came on the promptly fell asleep and woke up just in time for the school run oops not done that in days!!

I love chip barm with beans on and loads of vinegar so the bap goes soggy mmmmm lol Only chippy chips make it perfect though lol Dont mind soggy toast when we have beans on toast either lol

My boobs are proper achey and itchy lately, and under my left arm! Im lumpy all over so I assume that'll be the milk glands or whatever they are, but seriously I grew so big after Joshu and never shrunk I really really dont need nor want to grow any more lol

Wild hope you and Sienna are feeling well soon, this weather is horrible!!! Wouldnt it be great if we could hibernate all winter lol

Inge I had feelings lke that, weird huh lol I thought it was bits of body moving or something I could physically see my lower tummy move it was way too much for it to be baby but weird all the same hehe

Wiggler .... nice one on the hoover belt lol


----------



## 24/7

Afternoon girls. Not much to report here, just another sofa day, but hopefully back to work tomorrow. xx


----------



## wild2011

new im the same my boobs have gone so huge ive gained 2 cup size with each pregnancy and they never go back down. i already struggle in most shops ill have to start spending alot more on bra's to be able to get my size grrrrr


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- I do feel like my stomach has popped more. My uterus is already 1/2 way to my belly button. The midwife said she thinks it's probably because it's my second. Might be why I've been able to find the heart beat within minutes on my doppler since 9 weeks because I never had to search low and at my pelvic bone.

Wild- cute bump.

I'm so exhausted zzzz. I have to get through two more nights, then I will be off. I have to work Thanksgiving, which sucks because it's one off my favorite holidays. Nothing better then turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing, rolls, apple pie, etc.... oh and green bean casserole, yum. I already told my mom she better send lots of food home with my husband haha.


----------



## wild2011

lucky i agree that would be why, mines unusually high, and was hig on 2nd 3rd but not this much, im getting to stage of pulling hair out with the twin jokes already! week n half till my late scan, bring it on so i can see my singleton lol x


----------



## 24/7

14+2.... :coffee:


----------



## wild2011

how cute hun...ur gunna have such a perfect bump hun x

i had a tummy like that when i had my first, its a big fat tummy these days muhahahhaha


----------



## 24/7

I just have visions of waking up one day, and having a huge bump!! :D Compared to my pre pregnancy stomach, my stomach now is huge, but still not a bump, it seems to have spread sideways, instead of becoming a bump. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

as having had a bump myself many times, i can tell ur preggers hun, us mums to be have a very well trained eye, i wish mine wud hide away a bit longer, im not a small girl but my tummy for my body always flat, and boobs always a lot further out than anything else, already the peak isas far out as boobs lmfao, trying to dig out a bump pic from sienna watch this space lol xx


----------



## wild2011

with my last princess Sienna:cloud9:

ok my eyes are watering :haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







34weeks.JPG
File size: 44 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 24/7

YAY!! Someone can tell I'm pregnant!! :D Think being winter hides it more, as I'm either wearing a huge north face coat when I'm out, or pyjamas at home!! :p

And I love bump pics, bring 'em on!! xx


----------



## 24/7

:o:o:o At this stage it is hard to imagine my bump ever growing so much!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

bumpage is good, unless u have another babys nappys to change, and in my previous experience, my tummy wud get in the way and by the end rest on the floor hahahha


----------



## 24/7

Eeeek!! Think I'll ask bump to stay small for a while longer then!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

lol, wiggler seems to have dissapeared for a date wiv her dyson :D

x


----------



## 24/7

She wont have any carpet to clean if she keeps it up. :p


----------



## wild2011

hahahahah she can come and clean mine, ive plenty to go round


----------



## Wiggler

I'm still here, decided to indulge my childish side and play some online games :haha: Going to play with my Dyson more tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lol, mas-hooverer returns, i dunno u and ur dyson and my bullet muhahahhaha


----------



## Wiggler

Haha! The Dyson got baking hot when I used it earlier, Can't have marathon hoovering sessions :( Its a shame, Dylan loves it when I chase him with it. 

Can't have stew for dinner tonight now, the meat hasn't defrosted enough :( Not sure what to have instead. 

I'm still not really feeling pregnant :( Hopefully I will be able to feel the baby kick soon so that I can feel preggers again :)


----------



## hopefulmama

how can you tell if your uterus is high? only thru the sonogram? You know how i have been starving the last week and couldn't get enough food, now i am barely hungry and i'm forcing myself to eat, its so weird.


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - around the 12 week mark you should be able to feel it just above your pubic bone :)


----------



## wild2011

ive had the tomato soup ive wanted for so long, it was amazing going down, and i made alot of mmmmmmmmm, n oh yeaaaaaahhhhh 'ing whilst eating it , but now i feel ubber sick, and dont fancy bring it up.
trying very hard not too.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun! Glad you had your soup. You not feeling any better at all today? :(


----------



## wild2011

nuh same shite different day,ive managed to eat a slice of toast, some cherry toms piece of cucumber and handful of cashews, plus half a bowl of tom soup . but felt violently sick since all of it, and feel like its gunna head north ne momment.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun! At least you got some good nutritious food down you! 

GRRR OH is hogging the TV, I told him I don't care if he is killing the final boss, I wanna watch HO first look! :haha: MEN! 

xxxx


----------



## wild2011

lol dh not into computers, more me and the kids with the wii, which we have upstairs co she wont share the tv, hes late home tonight i cant wait for eastenders


----------



## hopefulmama

oh the uterus would be the hardening part of lower abdomen?


----------



## Inge

wild - the tomato soup comment is like me. I cant have tomato soup or baked beans or any tomato product or else it will just come straight back up. Iv been craving cheese on toast with beans on top and when I eat it it last 5 seconds :cry:


----------



## mummy3

Do I need to get a dyson? :rofl:

Hope everyones feeling a bit better:hugs:

I just gave my kids a haircut, omg it was a disaster so have to go hairdressers soon:dohh:

Talking of food, hubby made a great curry last night, super spicy, yum! Tonight is pasta carbonara:thumbup:

Can't wait for everyone else to be feeling movement, I feel my little girl at least several times a day and its the best:cloud9:

Cute bumps ladies, will put a new one up soon, but theres not much to see..


----------



## lisaf

mummy - YES get a dyson, lol!!! We need to convert more people to the cult!
Honestly I hear my mom's complaints with her Hoover and I just can't believe she puts up with that!! lol! I have had no issues with my dyson at all, is SO easy to maintain... 
I accidentally sucked up a pen the other day.. instead of having to get out a screwdriver and take the whole dang thing apart to get it out of a corner where the pen got stuck, I just had to push on a button, pull off the corner tube thing, and pull out my pen, snap it on!


I have no real bump yet... I feel a hardness all the way up to my bellybutton but my OB said the uterus wouldn't be that high yet :blush: and its my first kid too, lol... so I have no idea where my uterus is apparently hahaha


----------



## Inge

mummy3 said:


> Do I need to get a dyson? :rofl:
> 
> Hope everyones feeling a bit better:hugs:
> 
> I just gave my kids a haircut, omg it was a disaster so have to go hairdressers soon:dohh:
> 
> Talking of food, hubby made a great curry last night, super spicy, yum! Tonight is pasta carbonara:thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait for everyone else to be feeling movement, I feel my little girl at least several times a day and its the best:cloud9:
> 
> Cute bumps ladies, will put a new one up soon, but theres not much to see..

lol at the haircut comment! Its something id do! Bet its not that bad 
What do the movements feel like? I want to have an idea so I dont dismiss it as something else :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The movements started out as shifts for me. Suddenly, one side of my uterus would feel hard and feel like pressure was applied and there would be a change in the feeling of my breathing. By 15 weeks, it felt like a flick. Imagine someone flicking you on the arm and that's what it felt like for me. Now they are very distinct whacks to the abdomen from the inside, almost like someone is trying to poke a hole through me. Can't wait until Speck is literally beating me up from the inside.


----------



## luckyme225

It's more then just a hardness, like when you push your hand into your stomach above where it is you can feel the curve of the uterus. Kinda cool but weird. I'm guessing I'll be carrying high this time for sure.

Gotta get ready for work but I'm feeling lazy. I'm ready for the night to be over with already lol.


----------



## 1QueenB

Inge said:


> wild - the tomato soup comment is like me. I cant have tomato soup or baked beans or any tomato product or else it will just come straight back up. Iv been craving cheese on toast with beans on top and when I eat it it last 5 seconds :cry:

Ditto!!! I havent projectile vomited since i was about 8 yrs old- but last night it alll came back to me (the baked beans too)....Holy Moly it was gross!!:nope:
I love:kiss: Beans on toast but they seem to be hating me right now....Oh the joys!!!:wacko: LOL.
X


----------



## hopefulmama

I dont think i can feel anything, i don't really know what i am trying to feel so i have no idea


----------



## mummy3

The movements for me started out almost like cramps, the last couple of weeks though they have been distinct jabs, usually aimed at my bladder!

Lucky, you describe the uterus feeling really well, mine is about an inch below the belly button now, but this is #4 so normal. First baby, usually by 15 weeks its just below halfway between pelvis and belly button. Everyone is different though.

I will look into dyson then, I just figured a hoover is a hoover lol but yeah the grinding and smoke is not fun when it sucks up something it shouldn't.

The kids hairs are a bit haphazard, my son has a fear of haircuts so can't take him to a barber (last one refused to do it) so I had to hold him down and do the best I could:haha: It was getting in his eyes though so needed done! The girls are fine, eldest has a bob so not hard and youngest just had a quiff that went into her eyes, girls really enjoy it.

So my youngest decided to stop breastfeeding:cry: I was self weaning her so she could have carried on as long as she needed and I hoped to tandem feed but she has refused for the last few days so thats it until I feed #4

Also, UK ladies, I found a shop here to buy a terrys chocolate orange and it was $9 :shock:


----------



## twinmummy06

wow you ladies sure can talk :haha: i dont have time to sit and read it all at the moment as the kiddos are awake and driving me up the walls :thumbup:
my bleeding has stopped :wohoo: im still being very cautious as i've got no idea what caused it and i dont ever want to see it again! it lasted 4 days of bright red and brown, and yesterday was a little brown and today seems to be gone, so fingers crossed! my movement has gotten softer, but im putting that down to bubs position or something :shrug: but still feeling it so that keeps me sane. ((my movement started as very faint flutters, now they are definate and i occasionally the small pokes along with the swishes. also at first it was only really noticable when i was putting pressure on my uterus, like lying on my belly, sitting, curling up on the couch, etc. now i can feel it laying my back and sometimes when im standing too)) i have a follow up scan on monday, then antenatal appointment on tuesday so maybe some answers and nuchal scan results too. 
the boys had their first speech development appointment on Wednesday and are half way through the tests to determine exactly what's wrong and what we can do to help it. so im kinda of sick of seeing the hospital right now! we get paid today, and im so damn excited to RUN down there and buy some damn chocolate! i've been dying for some for days :happydance: i was also dreaming about fried rice last night, so i know exactly what im making for dinner :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol a dyson is in a class of its own :rofl:
its just really well engineered and designed smart.
Instead of burning through your belt when you suck up something you shouldn't that stops the brushes from spinning... it pops itself out of gear on purpose so the belt doesn't get burned out and it makes this loud ratcheting noise to alert you to the issue.
I can't say I'm a fan of the noise, but I'm still on my original belt and its been 7 years now I think!
I love that the hose was made long enough to reach to the top of most staircases... I love that there is no adjusting the brush height for different carpets, its designed so that its always right no matter how high your carpet. Super long cord is neat too.. I could go on and on and my friends have accused me of secretly working for dyson before, heeheeh

I have to say I'm super sad that their clothes washers aren't available here 
And it sucks that their fans are SO expensive because they are just neat-o
I do love their hand dryers at the airport!! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Wow mummy, grinding and smoke? Thats scary! If you do get a Dyson they have AMAZING customer care. 

My OH keeps saying that Dylan needs a haircut GRRR. My baby doesn't need a haircut thankyou and shall not be getting one any time soon! 

Sorry your little one decided to stop BF'ing. I had to stop BF'ing when Dylan was 6 weeks old as no matter how much I fed/pumped my milk supply just wasn't enough :(

I am so proud of my little man, he tried ham for the first time ever today! He normally won't eat meat apart from sausages. He is finally coming along so well with his eating! 

xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh Lisa, I'm jealous, it would appear you have a better Dyson than me! Mine is at least 10 years old, its an antique now! Still running strong though and enjoying its new belt (new belts are soooo hard to put on!)

twinmummy - so glad the bleeding has stopped!


----------



## lisaf

aw, wiggler, I'm sorry your dyson isn't as fancy as mine, lol.. if it makes you feel better, they came out with the Ball design less than a year after I bought mine or so. I felt like I was missing out (though i don't know if I really like the ball thing, haven't tried it exactly).
I haven't had to change my belt yet, so I don't know how hard it is, lol!
I love how easy it is to get access to the brush though for when you do get hair and stuff wrapped up around it.
I wish it was better at handling the dusty kitty litter, lol... I don't think its really meant for that and litter dust is just clay dust...... I occasionally have to bang the canister to shake out clumps... maybe 2x a year, lol. Silly kitties need to stop tracking litter ALL over the carpet!

I was a super picky eater as a kid, lol! I wouldn't eat PB&J sandwhiches, tuna, or lunchmeat... I still don't like tuna or lunchmeat much :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

My kitten thinks its fin to flick all his kitty litter onto the floor, its disgusting!

This is the Dyson I'm getting next year
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRF0-_21IQz7GnDlmOg5JiqvNaazTvhBSIdCUBTVPOy4D0SQJjVrA
Unless they bring out a newer model :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Right girls, yes or no to return to work today? I feel I should go as I have had two full weeks off since being pregnant, but feeling poo, but flappy. :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, If you are still feeling bad have another day off. Won't your doc sign you off? x


----------



## 24/7

They just seem to have an obesession with pregnant people working. :(
Have got my consultant appointment next thursday, so will see what they say.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun! ((hugs)) I can't believe they won't sign you off! I hope your consultant is a bit more understanding that your GP!


----------



## 24/7

Can't really be any less understanding!! :p
Have ordered two christmas presents so far this morning, and am having a custom vest made hopefully to as a present for OH, saying my daddy is super cop, just waiting to hear back. :D xxxx


----------



## Inge

I had bad work news too yesterday. My contract will go from 32.5hrs a week to just 12hrs. Sat and sunday only. Im trying to haggle an extra day but not sure what will happen. Il try sign up to an agency next month get some extra money in :cry:


----------



## meow951

hopeful- I find if i lie down on the bed and suck my stomach in the top bit above my belly button goes in but the bottom bit of my stomach stays up and is really hard so i guess thats where my uterus is. I can't actually feel it but you can see where my stomach is hard. Perhaps you'll feel it in a couple more weeks.

Inge- Thats rubbish! Hope you sort something out x

I'm really sad :( my guinea pig isn't eating and is losing loads of weight. Shes gone into the vets this morning to see if its her teeth but i don't think it's that. I don't think she's going to be here much longer. I don't want her to suffer :( Shes got a lump thats not bothering her but needs removing, however i've told them that i don't want it removed if her teeth aren't causing the weight loss. I dont want her having bits chopped out of her if she's on her last legs. I think the vets think thats not the right thing to do but i know my pets!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies :)

Hopeful.. I cant find my uterus ether, I do have a hard bit above my pubic bone I guess thats it, but I couldnt be sure lol I am starting to get firmer all round that area but my uterus isnt that big yet so it'll be all the other bits of me getting pushed up rather than being my uterus lol

I still cant be sure if Im feeling anything. I was feeling the most subtle of things last few days, but nothng really for 2 days so I dont know. Im 16 weeks tomorrow and this is baby #2 so I would have expected to feel something more definiate by now but I will wait it out :)

24/7 you wont be able to self certify sick leave until next Thursday, if you're not well enough for work you need to get something from the GP. If he thinks you are well enough to return to work ask him for a fitness assessment so he can identify duties you can do and things that your work cant make you do, lighten your load!! 

Inge thats really rubbish, why have they cut your hours so much? Check your working rights hun. Do you have a union you can speak to?

Mummy I used to shave Joshua's hair off lol... now he insists I take him to the barbers lol think I used to go short... oops lol Sorry #3 has stoped BFing hun xxxxx

Meow sorry about your guinea pig hun! Hope the vet can help and fnd the problem! 

As for me I have been NEEDING chicken soup since 10am this morning and it has just turned to lunch time here so Im off to get it lolol


----------



## meow951

new- I keep feeling 'something' but nothing definate enough to say yes thats baby. I can't wait for a proper kick!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont know why I thoght I would start to feel things hehe I was way passed 20 weeks with Joshua when I felt the first 'is that baby' movement and was 22-24 weeks when I felt the first proper 'yes thats baby' movement lol

I had my chicken soup now hehe Im stuffed lol I cant eat anywhere near as much food as I used to be able to lol


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> I dont know why I thoght I would start to feel things hehe I was way passed 20 weeks with Joshua when I felt the first 'is that baby' movement and was 22-24 weeks when I felt the first proper 'yes thats baby' movement lol
> 
> I had my chicken soup now hehe Im stuffed lol I cant eat anywhere near as much food as I used to be able to lol

I keep feeling something in my left side. Just now it felt like something tense but I might just be hungry!:haha: 
Basically the unit I work in isnt taking enough money in and wer spending more then we take so something had to give. Theres two chefs and Im the assistant to I was obviously the one who'd suffer. Its only a small staff canteen so Im not that gutted as its so boring not to have any work to do all day when its quiet. Hopefully we will be ok but we'll only take in around £1300 a month joint income so gonna be tough. We still ahve to try to get thw council to move on so im hoping we'll be ok. Why did everything have to go wrong when babys on the way?:dohh:


----------



## Soph22

Morning (or afternoon) ladies-
Well, it's about 4:45 am here and I'm not happy to be awake, again. Does anyone else have this problem? I'm exhausted at night to where I fall asleep on the couch. When I get to bed I can usually fall asleep ok, but then wake up several times a night and not always to pee. The worst part is once awake I have a hard time getting back to sleep. Then of course later I'm exhausted because I was up so much and they cycle begins again. Don't want to keep my DH up and got bored laying there NOT sleeping, so thought I'd see if you ladies have any advice or at least can sympathize. 

I've felt some "weird tummy sensations" but don't know that I'd officially call them movement yet, definitely excited for that! 

BTW- we love our Dyson vac too! The hand dryers are amazing and I really want one of the bladeless fans!


----------



## Inge

soph - I get that sometimes. Its getting more often now. I lie in bed unable to sleep usually cos I keep thinking I need to pee but then the feeling goes and I cant settle :dohh: I keep fidgetting too as I can only sleep on my left side but then OH puts his hands on my tummy and it gets uncomfortable and I cant sleep:dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Soph I keep having lots of nights like that. So exhausted I fall asleep on the sofa early evening, get to bed, wake for a pee, go back to sleep and wake an hour later for nothing, finially get back to sleep when I just need a pee again arghhhhh One night I saw every hour turn on the clock literally, I think I slept for some minutes inbetween but on the whole I just kept waking for nothing! I cant say I have any ideas for you though hun, I have goods nights where I sleep through, and bad ones still where Im up all the time. I just make the most of the good ones and the extra energy the following day :hugs:

Inge so sorry work has been like that! Last thing you need on your mind right now! Although I kinda understand your position. Im due to go on maternity leave just as the government up the prices and change the criteria of elderly and disabled receiving home care. My boss (talkng to me as a friend not my boss) said everyone is worried, no one knows if our department will survive the changes, so I dont know what will happen to me at all or if I'll have a job to go back to!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hey all had mw this morning all is well, hb of 132 bpm & she could feel lo moving around it's tucked up on the right side!
Took Jacson with me & he was soo good :)
Might have to see a consultant due to gbs but just have to wait & see if i get a letter?
Go back in 4 weeks then only it will only be 5 little days till my gender scan i'm so excited, but it still seems so far away still at leats it's only next month now as is Christmas :)
So what are we all hoping for?
Secretly i'd love another girl but i already have one of each so can't be greedy :)


----------



## Inge

Ive felt all the way through this one's a girl. The nub on my 12wk scan is very girly too so :thumbup: I cant wait to find out for sure though:cloud9:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I wanted another girl more than another little boy (I already have one of each) but honestly, as the pregnancy progresses, I wouldn't mind either one...or a surprise of both


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was quite balanced boy or girl. I do have a boy, but Ive loved having him and would it again in a heart beat, but a small part of me wanted that girly stuff, dresses and pig tails etc etc lol Then since about 13/14 weeks Ive really wanted a girl, and the more I really want a girl the more I think it'll be a boy. Joshua is also showing a bigger interest in wanting a girl. I guess I will find out in 4 and a bit weeks lol Got slightly excited to see baby had 160bpm then 158bpm on the doppler... good signs for a girly hehe but arghhh ot to wait and see lol


----------



## mummy3

I'm sorry a lot of you are having work worries:hugs: Not sure what to suggest, but I really hope it works out!

I have to take up more at home work for hubby, he has a lot of contract freelance work and not a huge amount of time with his fulltime job as well:dohh: So I have to do some of it, not worked since uni either so its weird!

I really wanted another boy at first, and was convinced lol but baby is a girl and we are really happy. I just wanted boy to even it out so not even a good reason. Our heartrate has been 155 each time too.

Off xmas shopping again this pm and want to get LO more nappies and a carseat. Never can get too many nappies ready for a newborn!:flower:

Oh and yep im a huge insomniac! Up at 5 30am every morning then up every hour at night even if I take a sleep aid:dohh:


----------



## luckyme225

Last night sucked. Around 10:30pm I started getting horrible cramps in my uterus. I didn't think I was over doing it at work but I guess I was running around more than I though I was. I was so freaked out on the car ride home that the pain was going to make my SCH do something crazy and start to bleed. I went home and ran to the doppler and luckily baby seemed happy enough, moving around with a heart rate of 158-160. My husband let me sleep in so that I can try and relax and I just have to get through today at work then I will be taking it as easy as possible. UHH, I cant wait to make it to 24 weeks.

Hope you ladies are having a good morning (afternoon/night), I just finished my hot chocolate and I'm laying on the couch until work.


----------



## wild2011

just in to say hi and nite nite, having a really early one, had a bad experience with a guy peein today check the journal if u can stomach the details, i cant go thru typing it agian, even telling my nearest and dearest i spewed. :(((((

xx


----------



## hopefulmama

people have not ben very chatty on this forum lately. haha 

lucky i hope you feel better.


----------



## new_to_ttc

hehe hopeful.. think the chatty one has many hot dates with a hoover ;) lol

Hope you're feeling better Lucky hun xxxx


----------



## cheree89

I think we should contact their OHs and tell them they have been secretly seeing some Dyson character... :winkwink:


----------



## lisaf

heehee! I don't mind when it quiets down since its easier to stay on top of it :haha:


----------



## cheree89

Sorry to all of you not feeling well. I have had some troubles sleeping lately too - not fun!

I found out my insurance will cover the level 2 scan for genetic testing, so I am going on Monday morning. I am glad, b/c I spent about a half hour looking for the heartbeat last night and no luck. I've been able to find it fairly easily on other days. 

Yay for Fridays - almost time to leave work!


----------



## hopefulmama

i took a nap from 11 45- 1 15, now its 420 and i am ready to go back to sleep for awhile. last week i had so much energy and now its gone again. effing pregnancy.


----------



## cheree89

hopeful - I am really tired today too. I know my iron levels are low which isn't helping.

I just realized that in less than 10 days all of the may due dates will be out of the first trimester (and there will probably be an August due dates thread) - that just seems crazy to me! I need to keep reminding myself not to panic. I hope I get everything done...


----------



## lisaf

omg that totally made me panic a little cheree :haha:

And hopeful - I am just so sick with jealousy, lol!!! I'm so tired but stuck at work for now.


----------



## cheree89

Lisa - Tell me about it! My mom so kindly informed me last week that all of her children were significantly early! The closest she got to her due date was 2 weeks early - the other two of us were 3 weeks and 31 days early. Aaaccckkk!


----------



## lisaf

well my mom was 10 days late with me and my brother and was induced at 8 days late with my sister...
So I'm not so worried about early labor :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

OMG I am so dissapointed with myself. I made my fav ever dinner, stew and dumplings and I couldn't finish it! 1 whole mega dumpling went to waste (OH makes the dumplings the size of my fist, I managed to eat 2 though!) 

No hot date with the Dyson today, a friend called in earlier which was a nice surprise. He and his wife are taking Dylan out for the afternoon tomorrow. Dylan loves them to bits so he will have a fab time, and it means that I can lay down and relax :)

My mum had all 4 of her children early, between 2-4 weeks early I think. She also had fast labours with 3 of us, my brother was born in 11 minutes! She didn't even have time to call an ambulance and ended up having him at the top of the stairs! 

I was hoping that now I'm in second tri I would get some energy back, but I am just getting more and more tired!


----------



## lisaf

Hey Wiggler - if this one is a boy, will you name him Dyson?
Or would that just be confusing around your house? :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Nooo! :haha:

We have Riley picked out for a boy, but I'm hoping bubs is a girl. Still over 5 weeks til I find out :( 

Any idea's what I should do with my free time tomorrow when Dylan is out?


----------



## lisaf

Hmm, I assume you've used your dyson to death around the house, and probably don't want to deprive him of being chased by it.
I vote for napping, just because I want one so badly right now but am at work.

(middle name Dyson? :haha:)


----------



## Wiggler

We arent doing middle names. I hated mine growing up and poor OH got lumbered with an awful one. 

Ooh, napping sounds good. I tried to have a nap when Dylan was snoozing earlier, but as soon as I got comfy in bed I was wide awake again :(

I've had to cut back the Dyson use, it's so old that its starting to overheat when i use it. :( Oh well, a quick go over the carpets every day still makes them look fab :) My friend said when it eventually dies he is going to try and revive it for me :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol!!

Ok, no middle names, but maybe a cute little nickname... especially if the LO is a big eater? ;)


----------



## Wiggler

Haha! Sounds good! 

OH is being a miserable bumhole tonight! GRR, So glad he is working tomorrow morning, gives me a break from him being like a hormonal teenager! 

I tried to have a nice refreshing glass of water earlier and I couldn't drink it, it tasted like seawater!! Sooo salty, Drinking the only alternative we have in at the moment, lemonade. :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I hate the taste/flavour of water now too, and if I can force it down it has to be super cold. I wanted a sprite earlier, but it had to be from a can, not a bottle - odd!! xx


----------



## lisaf

well I'm hoping I can finally drink the ice at home! :( The smell seems to be fading so I'm hoping the flavor is gone from the ice. I miss ice water SOOOO Badly!


----------



## Wiggler

So glad the smell is fading! I hope the taste is gone too! :)

I just don't get why water is tasting salty. It was fine this morning :( It wasn't the glass either as I made a fresh glass up, and it tasted just as yukky. OH says he can't taste it, but when my friends come round tomorrow I will get them to try.


----------



## lisaf

lol.. anyone hook up a water softener recently? Or just refill it? That could make it taste salty?


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, nothing like that. It might just be me, my tastebuds have gone crazy the past few days.

I still haven't got round to hooking up the PS2 in the bedroom, probably won't for a while, our floor is currently the home to many many bin liners of baby clothes :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

hmmm, try cucumber slices in your water maybe? lol..


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I also have trouble sleeping some nights. I get up to go to the bathroom and am restless for hours afterwards. I have been very picky about my water. It has to be super cold ice water and it can only be in my stainless steel water bottle. The other ones taste gross.


----------



## lisaf

ew, I hate the taste of metal canisters, lol... super clean plastic or glass only please!


----------



## BizyBee

I'm the opposite Lisa. I dont mind the stainless one. I hate the way the glasses smell right now and the plastic one tastes funny (and it is bpa free). I've never liked aluminum.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I was like that tonight Wiggler i cooked a lovely roast lamb shanks dinner was looking forward to it all day, sat down to it & just thought yuk i did my best though ;)
I can only drink bottled water brought from the shop, i thought now i'm feeling better i could try tap water but it was rank, yuk!
I'm working now till 7am then have the wk end off whoop whoop, flu jab in the morning x


----------



## lisaf

I'm about ready to buy ice from the store, lol.. but I fear it will pick up the smell after a short while :haha:


----------



## wild2011

that lamb shank sounded luvly, mmmmmmmmmmm i wanted minted lamb chops wiv peppery mash and cauliflower, n lots of gravy ohhhhhhhhh lol

all my girls have the flu, and moaning and groaning not to mention coughing and having slugs hanging from their noses, the blasted weather and school runs has taken its toll, they got soaked everyday this week. i've so far escaped it. so atleast im not feeling ill runnning round after them.

i had Chloe 3.5 weeks early, leila on due date, sienna 3 days late, length of labours were 1hr 30 mins, 45 mins and 27 mins. 

another early one would be nice or atleast before due date, they recking ur more likely to go over with first babies, i must be backwards lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Wild, I hope your girls get better soon.

Well I woke up this morning with my pelvis feeling like I had been running all night. Soooo sore :( 

I had a crazy dream as well, I was in a superstore, it was HUGE and so cheap, and I met this cute guy and we decided to walk up to a huge clothes store, but the mafia were controlling the main road we had to walk up because the pope was coming, we had to cross at a junction and just after we crossed a red van (like a posties van) swerved up onto the pavement and a man wth a gun got out, he was screaming at everyone to run, so I ran and he shot poeple and the I got shot in the back and pass out, I wake up in hopital all bandaged up and the cute guy is there, I ask how the baby is and he said that its fine and its a boy. Then I woke up. So strange.


----------



## wild2011

aww hun how strange.. x


----------



## Wiggler

Yea it was really odd. Probably playing too many games last night got my brain all overworked.


----------



## wild2011

sounds like it, let me know if u find the cute guy lol, u should share haha

i had awful experience yesterday , take a peak at my journal about it wiggler, its on last but 1 page i think blurghhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies :)

Hope your girls are feeling better soon hun!!

From waters breaking to giving birth was 13 hours+ but when my waters broke MW said i wasnt in labour yet, but I had miconium in the waters so they had to drip induce the labour, so it wasnt really an accurate time. I think I was pushing for about an hour. Joshua was born at 39wks 6 days so very much due date lol

I had a terrible terrible day yesterday. OMG I was an emotional mess. I got myself worked up about my weight, and scared of getting fat then it just sprilled out of control. I was panicing incase I lose the baby, started bleeding again or something. Then when I thought no baby will be fine I started panicing how I'll cope with 2 on my own, and got myself in a state that Joshua might some how feel regected because he is my whole world. My friend gave me a row for liftng a bag (not heavy) and I got more upset about feeling fat and useless so lifted a stupid heavy box from the car to the house, whch has been i the car waiting for someone else to lift it. I think I cried constantly from about 6pm to 5am the more upset I got the worse I felt and less rational was my thinking. I managed 4 hours sleep and feel totally different today, and stepped on the scales and Ive lost 1lb so that helped! Think I owe a lot of apologises out later today though, I think my irrational thinking thinking upset some friends!


----------



## wild2011

aww hun it happens, im sure they will understand, big hugs n chin up.

my waters were bulging with sienna, and as they went , there was miconium in them, but i was pushing within a few seconds and she was out in3 pushes, would have been 2 but they stopped me cos cord was wrapped round her neck 3 times titely, soon as they lassooed it from around i was free to push lol. it harder to not push than it is to push when u got that unbearable pressure, all mine had cords wrapped badly round neck, thats my main concern of having rapid labour alone, ill be nervous wreck in third tri lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

There was nothing rapid about Joshua lol.... there is STILL nothing rapid about Joshua lol I was so tired by time I came to push they had to keep waking me up lol


----------



## wild2011

lol, if i were to have a long labour now i'd no way cope, lol, i really want a plain omelette n beans, i have no beans or eggs dh eaten them last nite arghhhhhh, toast it is i dont like tinned spaghetti or ravioli, n thats all there is


----------



## new_to_ttc

I hated canned ravioli until I was pregnant lolol I eat it often now lol I tried it when my sickness was bad because it was quick and smell less lol Im just thinking of making some beans on toast for lunch. I had so many plans to do today but because had such a bad night Im just way to flat to want to do anything except sleep lol... which I cant do because Joshua is here its going to be a long day lol


----------



## wild2011

aww just take it easy then, im having a lazy one, ive finally cleaned the whole of downstairs n got 2 loads of washing done ( more than ive done in a week) lol, need to have a bath and de-hair my legs, they growing like wild fire lately, doing my head in! lol, then to clean kids rooms, they tidy but need a good hoover and polish, maybe today maybe tomorrow, will see how far i can lift my butt off sofa lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I tackled the laundry last week.. about 6 million loads lol but now I have all the ironing to do arghhh lol Todays plan was to clear the craft corner in the lounge, take Joshua's bookcase upstairs and his craft box. Then Id be able to move the chair into the room alcove and have a large open wall space ready for baby take over lol Then tomorrow wanted to rearrange Joshua's room to make everything fit better. I'll maybe see how I feel about doing it later lol Joshua isnt in a helpful mood either so would be a million trips upstairs by myself lol


----------



## wild2011

haha, i dont do ironing till it needs it, we get through so many clothes, so i fold it and put it away and iron as i need it, usually the night before for scool uniform etc, bonus if ive used the tumble dryer cos more often than not it wont need it, usually wen baby arrives for 6 months or so i iron everything, but it never lasts lol.. we'll have a lot of re-arranging to do but im not thinking about it too much yet, a friend of a friend borrowed my moses basket and swinging crib and play gym, her daughters 6 & half months old now and no sign of crib or moses basket being returned, they know im pregnant, the baby must have outgrown both by now, and they were only given to her to use and return, im panicking a bit cos cost me a lot and are immaculate, i asked my friend to check if she'd finished with them about 6 weeks ago, and she said baby was in a cot now, but still not heard ne more, i wont have any use for them for some time but still, grrrr.
10 days till my first scan i ammm so excited lol, ive waited long enough, i will be going straight into town afterwards to order my pram as soon as i know everythings ok, they offer a full refund should anything happen, and its interest free. u just need to provide first scan details.


----------



## Wiggler

I was in labour with Dylan for 30 hours from waters breaking to him arriving, pushing for an hour and a half. I was sooo tired!

Wild I read what happened in your journal, how gross! I can't believe they let him finish his meal! ((hugs))

My friends just left with Dylan, I miss him already! They are taking him swimming, then to a soft play area and on a train! He will love it :)

I did a little tidy up earlier but not planning on doing any more today, I'm too sore. OH is going to some though :)


----------



## wild2011

it was vile hun, i have made a formal complaint, im awaiting an email in response, very angry about it now ive stopped feeling so ill lol. aww he will have a lovely time, make the most of it, sienna still hasnt been away from me, and shes just gone 19 months. my ikkle baby i dont like leaving her with anyone. lol i jsut had cheese on toast, strawberry yogurt and a kiwi it was divine. also managed a cup fo tea this morning it meant so much to me hahaha. i fancy another but not going to push my luck, fluid after food a big no no for me. need to go and put washing away and hoover cant b bothered tho


----------



## new_to_ttc

I did something similar Wild. I leant a friend a suitcase packed with immaculate baby clothes, but told her my sister was expecting so as she finished witht he sizes could I have them back to give to my sister. As my sisters due date approached I asked y friend if she had got the clothes (I didnt expect them all due to beng mixed up, ruined etc) but she said no. I asked where they were and she said she donated them all to the Gambia chariety. Now Im not against chariety aid etc but my sister hadnt bought anything as I had so so so much from tiny to 6 months she needed to buy nothing. I was really angry. She also gave away the baby gym, blankets, gosh lots of things, only thing I got back was the steriliser :( I'd get in touch and say you are starting to get things ready for baby and could you make arrangements to collect the crib and moses basket. 

Wiggler enjoy your day hun, I hate it when Joshua goes away with friends or things. I spend all day missing him, then when he comes home I wish I had done something pratical lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm so glad you made a formal complaint, its disgusting. I hope they don't send you vouchers to use in their chain though, I hate it when companies do that. 

Dylan has stayed with my mum before, and my friends have looked after him once here while I went to the doctors, but they have never taken him out before. 

Your lunch sounds yummy! I am probably going to have a philly and ham sandwich again, they are so delish!


----------



## hopefulmama

wow new, that sounds pretty selfish and bitchy on your friends behalf.


----------



## new_to_ttc

She said at the time she couldnt remember what was mine and what wasnt, and she didnt think I'd mind. We havent spoken much since. I was really annoyed, not because I needed the items, but because I had promised them to my sister but my friend had a little boy kinda unexpected and so we said she could use the clothes but she knew they were for my sister. Oh well, cant turn the clock back. I was more annoyed for my sister than anything else.


----------



## wild2011

new i would have been well pee'd off, i will contact them again.

yer wggler i hiope they dont , im not going again,


----------



## hopefulmama

lisa- don't be too jealous, i was in 5 inch heels from 8-1 am at a dinner party then event that only consisted of an hour or so of sitting... i was sucked into a dress all nightt hat was soo uncomfortable.. 

check out these bad boys, imagine 4 hours of those
 



Attached Files:







58999_1287106212839_1085670693_31252318_6643528_n.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wild2011

lol they made my feet hurt just looking at them, i dont do heels and pregnant,


----------



## hopefulmama

i LOVE shoes, i probably have over 150 pairs.. i mean i am obsessed with them, when i buy them i put them in a small plastic storage container and take pics of them and put them on the outside of container so i can organize them perfectly. thats why i am expanding my closet so i can have a section just for shoes and bags with a cute little seating area. It's quite bizarre and a bit ocd, but everyone has their quirks...fashion trumps pain when looking chic is is at hand haha


----------



## wild2011

sounds fab, i own loads of clothes shoes and bags, but with an ever expanding family storage is a huge issue, and i have so many clothes due to an ever changing waste-line, and i cant afford to simply get rid it gets put to one side until i a. get preggers and need it again or b. till i squeeze back into it, im a sucker for expensive boots in the winter but in the summer something cool and comfortable for lots of walking, heels are long out the window unless i get 1 maybe 2 nights on the town a year for special occassions :) , i must comfess, since having the kids, my obsessions with shopping have long since gone, all my money goes on the kids unless i pick up something in the sale for me :)

it does sound really nice though hopeful, maybe wen my kids are grown up and moving out ill have myself a walk in dressing room. hmmmm now thats a plan lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

How lovely you're own little (bg) walk in shoe room!!! lol Im loving the heels hun!!

Im not a shoe or bag person, I have a few pairs of shoes for differnet occassions but thats me done lol I read somewhere in pregnancy you shouldnt wear flat shoes, but nothing over 2" either... although I through that one out of the window the other day in my 4" trouser shoes lol They are probably the most comfortable pair of shoes I own!!!

Oh and as for last night, spoke to my friedn today who made me feel heaps better. Just said to me, 'oh were you extra mardy and annoying and moaning' I didnt realise I thought you were just being female ;) lol bless him! Made me chuckle! He gave me a big virtual hug and said he'll call round after the weekend and give me a proper one!


----------



## wild2011

awww how cute,

ive never heard not to wear flats, but i was always told to keep clear from heels for longer than few hours and then not at all in last tri. im 5'11 and most of my mates are under 5" lol i dont fancy towering above them any more than already, if i were in work id live in heels, but i walk miles on uneaven lanes n stuff n id break my neck .


----------



## new_to_ttc

I cant remember where I read it, I dont read a lot on pregnancy so it would have been something in passing lol But yes it said about not wearing flats, weird as I always walk round in bare feet... do you think that is the same?


----------



## wild2011

goodness knows, ive always been ok though :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I just had a terrible shock i came to post in here, & i didn't recoognise anyone :shrug:
I was in the March section :haha:

Talking about previous labours etc i don't know what my mum's were like but mine were both super fast!
First was less than 2 hours from waters breaking & second was about half an hour from waters broken eek so this one could be quicker which scares me a little as my husband often works hours away :nope:

Been busy gutting the kids rooms clearing space for new christmas pressies :)
Gonna watch x factor with my bff & chinese tonight hubby's out watching the boxing xxx


----------



## 1QueenB

hopefulmama said:


> lisa- don't be too jealous, i was in 5 inch heels from 8-1 am at a dinner party then event that only consisted of an hour or so of sitting... i was sucked into a dress all nightt hat was soo uncomfortable..
> 
> check out these bad boys, imagine 4 hours of those

You brave brave lady!!! LOL They are great though!! :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmama

wild, it is a plan!!! haha ya i am 5'3 so the higher the better. 

thanks new! i just bought them so i was breaking them in last night haha 

i am so damn tired, every night no matter what i wake up around 4 and i am up for an hour. it's so annoying, i feel so lazy just taking a nap now but i am fighting to stay awake.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oooh dont envy you breaking them in lol definitely the worst part of new shoes lol

Lolol wud.... how long did it take until you realised lol What you like!!

I do think labours get faster the more you have. My little sister was super quick lol and my sister, who has 5 kids, has had 5 very quick labours, although I do think her 5th was the longest (she'll deny this till she is blue in the face) but once she dialated that was it he was out like a shot no pushing as such lol I dont think Id like that lol


----------



## wild2011

my last was my longest, but she was back to back, and 3rd babies are supposed to be the most random ie long labour or complicated , dont ask why but every midwife said it, plus i was home and more relaxed not panicking hanging on door frame to ambulance begging for help. haha but still very rapid and i live further away now so, panick stations on! lol


----------



## 24/7

I went to have a look at my changing bag todat, and I'm so happy with my choice.... :D

https://www.johnlewis.com/230906759/Product.aspx?source=46387


----------



## Wiggler

Wow hopeful! Them shoes are gorgeous!!! I don't wear heels, havent in about 5 years, I probably couldn't walk in them if i put a pair on now :haha: I'm 5'8" so heels make me feel far too tall, add that to the fact that poor OH is shorter than me, and it just looks odd :rofl:

I am going to give Dylan the biggest cuddle ever when he gets in, I miss him like mad! My friends took my camera with them to get lots of piccies so I can see what a fun day he had. Can't wait to see them :) I've been very good too, resisting the urge to call and check on him every 5 minutes!

Can all you lucky ladies who had fast labours please send me some fast labour dust? I really don't want a repeat of last time, I was 3cm for at LEAST 9 hours, :( then 2 hours to get to 4 then 10 hours til he was born. 

I'm having mac and cheese with chips and veggies for dinner tonight, I haven't had M&C in months. Om nom nom!

xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

We're having a quick and easy dinner (anything freezer to oven lol). Been so so lazy today lol I might do the ironing while watching x factor though, I need to get it done so Im going to be sa watching TV then might as well stand and iron and watch lol 2 brds 1 stone and all that lol


----------



## meow951

new- Sorry to hear you had a horrible day. I've been feeling a bit like that. My poor guinea pig is really ill and i'm having to hand feed her. I don't think she's going to get over this but the vets wont listen to me. Even though she's not a cat or a dog it really is heart breaking!

I rang in sick today because i had to take her to the vets because she really wasn't well and they had a go at me. What was i supposed to do? Leave her starving and in pain at home and go to work? I can't be that cruel.


----------



## hopefulmama

im making quesadillas for lunch, but all i have been craving is a proper thanksgiving dinner. i just want some effin dark meat turkey with gravy, mashed potatoes, stuffing, and some cranberry sauce... ahh sounds so good.. i made a pumpkin pie last week that was so good but i ate so much of it now i cant even stand the thought of it. i don't want to wait for another 10 days!


----------



## new_to_ttc

When is Thanksgiving, isnt it soon?? Im so not a turkey fan but I look forward to Christmas dinner so so much my mum is the perfect Turkey dinner with all the trimmings cook :)

Meow Im so sorry about your guinea pig hun, and how horrible the vets arent being supportive. I hope she improves quickly hun :hugs:

Guess what...... I FELT THE BABY MOVE!!!! I havent been sure for a couple of days, lots of ermm maybe nah cant be's but about 25 minutes ago I felt a proper fluttering thudding movement oh wow it was so familiar, I was taken back 8 years to the first time I felt Joshua. I stayed perfectly still for a while waiting for it to happen agan, but it didnt hehe but OMG so giddy right about now!


----------



## meow951

Yay for baby movement! How exciting!

I'm pretty sure i felt bubs twice yesterday morning but i keep doubting myself lol


----------



## hopefulmama

thanksgiving is nov.25th 
congrats on feeling the baby

my husband says to me today " wow your areolas have gotten huge, wtf is up with that, white national geographic?"

i mean really, i nearly fell over


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ooo not to long to wait for your turkey dinner hun :)

You can rely on men to come out with the perfect line! lolol Bless um!

Meow that sounds promising ;) I have been unsure for a couple of days but no mistaking this tonight, its happened once since too a bit subtler but awwwwwww


----------



## luckyme225

I can't wait until Thanksgiving either. Unfortunately I work, but both sides of our families plan on putting aside lots of food for me. I love eating Thanksgiving left overs for days.... mmmmmm!!! My mom already said shes baking me an apple pie for as I'm not a huge pumpkin pie fan.

I bought my first maternity outfit today. I have to admit, I really like it. Last time around I couldn't find anything fashionable. I still need to add to my wardrobe but I plan to buy more pieces next week after going out to dinner with my husband. My husband laughed when I came home with shoes too, but I informed him that any pregnant lady would need a new wedge shoe to help her keep her balance when she walks.

new- congrats on feeling the baby move!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- good for you! shopping does wonders, and new shoes really do!!!

i actually bought this dress today, just in one size bigger plus it's flowy so should be good.
 



Attached Files:







dress.jpg
File size: 63.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - with your love of shoes and your collection are you at all worried about your feet not going back to the normal size after pregnancy?
I knew your feet often swell etc, but my friend who had her baby over a month ago says her feet are still big, not swollen and that sometimes your feet stay the bigger size.
I have big enough feet as it is, so I'm a little worried about this myself!

You guys are making me want Thanksgiving food... I'm visiting my dad for the big Turkey day... and he makes so many good foods I'm not sure I want the regular old boring stuff, lol! I don't see my dad often at all and I'm craving some of his special dishes... but you girls are changing my mind, lol!!! I'll just have to make a full turkey dinner for me and DH when we get back.


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- cute dress! I saw a dress that I absolutely loved but it's so cold here that I don't know when I would be able to wear it. Bring on Spring weather, I'll be wearing plenty of empire waist dresses because I'll want to be comfortable.

lisa- I did go up a shoe size for about a year and 1/2 after giving birth. I'm now a 1/2 size bigger than pre-pregnancy with my son.


----------



## lisaf

I've heard orthotics and wearing supportive shoes can help prevent this. I'll wear whatever ugly things they suggest as long as they're comfy and keep my feet from growing!!! Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## hopefulmama

well that wouldnt bother me too much because most of my shoes i buy 1/2 a size bigger uz my right foot is a smidge bigger than left so its quite a 37 1/2 but a wee bit too big for 37 so i have to put inserts in all my shoes, also you can get your shoes stretched... if worst came to worst i'd just buy new ones, i mean knew shoes come out all the time and i buy shoes a lot so not the biggest of a deals. I don;t see me wearing heels when i a 7 months pregnant and on, but till then sure. I have plenty of ballet flats and sandals as well, that i wear int he day time that give a bit more than designer heels


----------



## lisaf

lol, as long as you are ok with it.. I know the chance/excuse to buy new shoes is a temptation. I just also know I'd be sad if I couldn't fit into some of my favorite shoes again... and I'm not even a shoe person :haha:

I've heard arch support is crucial, most of my flats don't have good support.. hmmm.


----------



## hopefulmama

When i buy shoes, i figure since i spend so much on a pair i might as well get the most out of them by taking care of them really well and before wearing them sending them to my shoe guy to put these amazing gel inserts in, new bottoms that help balance the way you walk and all sorts of weird stuff. It honestly helps a lot, then every 4-6 months i send them in to get redone depending on how much i wear them.Those suckers are mini investments haha, i remember an old episode of sex in the city and she wants to buy her apartment and she is like where did all my money go and realizes it was shoes and she says " why cant they put my shoes towards my net worth, they are a better investment" so true.


----------



## hopefulmama

It's so nice to be laying in bed in, with the big fluffy duvet, watching tv and playing on computer.. plus to have my feet elevated.. pure heaven


----------



## lisaf

lol, I hate sitting up in bed... always feel like my head isn't held up right.. i lounge in a big comfy recliner with my laptop, the tv and a warm puppy in my lap :)


----------



## wild2011

lisa- ive lived in flats during all my pregnancies, never had a problem at all, and ive never been told not to wear flats . the only one i ever wore heels at all was with my first, my feet were swollen really badly in the last 8 weeks, they went back down though within a few weeks, but my feet have not grown at all during any of my pregnancies so i have escaped that, for me ballets, trainers, uggs or timbalan boots all the way. except one pair of knee high leathers i wear but the heal isnt more than an inch on them lol.


----------



## Wiggler

I live in my trainers and my new boots, they are sooo comfy. My feet never grew when I was pregnant with Dylan, but my boobs did. They ended up 2 cup sizes bigger! I'm hoping they get another boost this time too, easier than a boob job! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

morning wiggler, oh god dont go there, i was a b cup when i got pregnant with chloe, needlest to say, a few weeks ago i was a f, and already up to g and its getting on the tight side, i'll be an h by 3rd tri, and my boobs have never reduced in size after any pregnancy lmfao. 

sienna is coughing so badly at the mo that she keeps being sick, im struggling no end cleaning it up... did anybody see tv burp last nite, omg wen harry ate the "bit" off the heather look alikes top i spewed everyhwere.we had guests and they were rolling about laughing that it could have made me sick. lol


----------



## Wiggler

I would like to go up at least one more cup size, that way when I lose weight after the baby is born they wont shrink down too much :haha: 

Aww poor Sienna! I hope she feels lots better soon, how are Chloe and Leila? are they feeling better?

I haven't watched TV burp in ages, OH has stolen the TV at the moment to play on the PS3 every spare second he gets. He is going to have a shock when I plonk myself down on the sofa and watch Casualty on iPlayer :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lmao they all still coughing and i got the dreaded lurgy now too. 

it was grose hun, he got a spoon and grabbed wat he thort was food off the jumper and ate it, it was a big greeny tho, omg my dinner flew up lol


----------



## Wiggler

Ewwww! 

Hope your girls feel better soon.

I just looked at the price of a gender scan at the local scan place and we can't afford it.. :( I have tried to budget it in, but what with still needing a xmas tree, pressies etc etc we can't :( Its going to be a loooong wait until the 20th December.


----------



## wild2011

thanks hun,

we can have a long wait together, mines prob 2nd week of jan or first week if im lucky. longggggggggggg grr lol


----------



## wild2011

nearest place here is 150 quid plus its a fair journey and id rather use that on my pram,


----------



## Wiggler

It will be worth the wait when we see our little bubs though. I hope we get a potty shot, I am so impatient and wanna buy pink or blue things! I hope you get a date through soon.

Ooh yay! Tap water doesn't taste salty today! 

Not sure what I'm going to do today, the weather is miserable so might just tidy up and organise all the paperwork we have rammed in the drawers and tidy the cupboards. Not exactly fun, but I would rather get it done before xmas so that we have some free space to store Dylans pressies.


----------



## 24/7

Thankfully our gender scan wasn't anywhere near £150, and its in 3D which OH is very excited about. :p

Feeling very poorly today, but going to try and venture out to get our christmas wrapping paper, as back to work tomorrow as my self cert ends again, and feel I should have a taste of air before then.... xxx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 I hope the fresh air helps you feel better ((hugs))

I just had a look through the piccies of Dylan at the soft play area yesterday and it looks like he had soo much fun, and my friends said he loved his first time swimming! 

Sorry, but look how cute this piccy is!
 



Attached Files:







022.jpg
File size: 130.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 24/7

What a cutie. xx


----------



## wild2011

aww bless him.

ive always wanted a 3d scan but not had one with the others and dh said that wouldnt be fair, typical excuse not to spend so i played on the but its our last one we wont get the chance again. lol ..not having ne of it of course :D

im sooo thirsty and tap water all we got at mo i cant face it lol xx


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I feel its a bit unfair if I were to have a 3d scan this time as I didnt with Dylan. We want to get a baby book for baby as well, we had one for Dylan but lost it when he was little so unless we can fill it in I have decided we aren't getting one for this baby. 

One thing I am making sure of this time is NOT having a crappy disposable camera for the day of bubs birth, we had one the day Dylan was born, took LOADS of pics and not one of them came out. So we only have 2 pics of the day he was born now, I was bloody heartbroken, still am. We invested in a decent digital camera after that, so should be able to get plenty of snaps :)


----------



## wild2011

we have a decent digi one too but i always forget to buy decent batteries for it lol . oh well if i have my homebirth i coudl always just stick laptop webcam on and go live lmfaoooooooooooo


----------



## 24/7

We recently got a nice camera in preperation, and for christmas my parents are buying us a video camera, no doubt will forget to take both to the hospital, but we'll try and remember. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

if ur anything like me hun ull have baby bag packed by 30 weeks and camera in it ! x


----------



## 24/7

GUILTY AS CHARGED!! :D

I finsih work at 31 weeks, so will probably be completely ready by 31+1. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

i used to unpack mine and change stuff round in it every few flippin days lol


----------



## 24/7

That will be me too!! :D I look through all our baby bits all the time, and with the bag bing so important, I'm sure twice daily checks are fine.... ;) xx


----------



## Wiggler

hehe, I had my bag packed last time at 25 weeks, I used to change it around every few days and wash it all once a week! I'll probably have it ready at about 30 weeks this time.

Our digi camera has a camcorder built in, quite good quality too so no probs taking video :)


----------



## wild2011

haha. i wasnt as bad last time cos having home birth, but still have to have bag packed, came in handy when i was in labour mw had dh put babys clothes on radiators to warm up, saved him going in the nursery and choosing something rank.


----------



## hopefulmama

wiggler- your son is soooooooo adorable, that cute little dash he's doing is indescribable!!! 

As for the boobs, i have a boob job and i've gone from a full b to like a d cup already and i am 12 weeks, it is sooo uncomfortable, my doctor and friends told me after you breast feed your boobs go slightly smaller than when you started, don't think i will fall in that window since mine can;t shrink any smaller than a certain size haha.

also wiggler- people think boobs jobs will hurt sooo bad, before i had mine done, i chickened out 4 times before doing it.. after finally having courage to do it, it was not that bat at all, i mean i didn't go big because i dont like that big obvious fake tits look, so perhaps that had something to do with less pain... if you ever chose t do it one day, just know its not as bed as expected


----------



## wild2011

hopeful-mine never shrunk after breastfeeding, though i may not be breasfeeding this time, im yet to decide. its only something i will decide in time,x


----------



## hopefulmama

anyone who has boys and girls, is this saying true that 'girls take the pretty out of you' ?

anyone who can compare notes/differences between being pregnant with a boy or a girl?


----------



## wild2011

they say if you have a boy you will blossom more so that with a girl, i've only had girls but blossomed each time, so bunch of crap as far as im concerned lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm planning on having a boob job and a tummy tuck/lipo when I am done having children. I don;t want huge boobs, but I would like them perkier, and I would love to have a perfectly flat tummy again. I'm hoping to get the bob job as a 30th bday pressie off my OH. gives us 7 years to save up :rofl:

I've never heard of that saying before hopeful. I am leaning towards thinking this bubs is a girl as with Dylan I couldnt stand the smell of any food, and I wasn't really sick much. This time I have been puking a lot more in comparison, and I havent had too much of a problem with smells. Although everything tastes different now. lol


----------



## wild2011

i used to puke every 2 mins with the girls wiggler, but id feel fine afterwards, just go and eat something else no probs, this time im sick but no where near as often as before but i feel sick more and the smell of things make me feel ill.


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh maybe you got a fussy little man on the way!


----------



## hopefulmama

wow wiggler, you're so young!! ya i want to get the brazilian style lipo job where they make your waist and bum like an upside down heart shape so your waist is tiny, inner thighs don't touch but still curvy, and bum perky and taught. a lot of my friends have had lipo that were already thin and worked out a lot but just couldnt get that area under your arm aka lunch lady arms, or the inner thigh or perfect curve in your back to bum... lipo freaks me out a bit even though they all say its not bad i saw my mom after she had it done and it freaked me out, not as bad as her face left, that was insannnee.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm hoping I can get away without the lipo/tummy tuck as I am losing a lot of weight, and plan to start exersizing as soon as baby is born and my pelvic pain goes away.

I am naturally slim anyway, but I had the contaceptive implant and it made me pile on about 65lbs! I've lost 23lbs so far since having it removed, and can't wait to lose the rest after baby is born. I was a size 8-10 UK before, I think thats 4-6 US.

And EWWWWWW the upstairs neighbors are at it. Time to find a sick bag


----------



## wild2011

hahahha they want to be in the same predicament as u, lol! jot down the date atleast ull know her edd lmfao.

i was a 10-12 prior to having chloe, and 16 bottom half 18 top half cos my boobs wont fit in ne thing smaller. im tall tho and carry it quite well, my stomach is always flat, so while thats not like a big fat jam rolly polly i dont try hard enuf to slim the rest of my frame down, though i lost loads last pregnancy till the last tri and by the time she was born i was back t pre-preg weight. 

i am seriously going to keep on top of it when this baby comes, i think i let go a bit knowing i wanted mroe kids, but this is deffo the last and i usually slim down really quick in the first few weeks after givbing birth, so ill just have to stay away from junk food! :D 

im not sure about the having boy, im not convinced its deffo different, dh woke me at 6 today to tell me he is certain im having twins,as does my mum, i cant wait to prove them wrong :) XX


----------



## Wiggler

I think this will be my laast baby as well, even though I wanted 3, my hips are getting worse every day and I can't put my body through this again :( As it is I can barely play with Dylan and have had to stop going out unless its for appointments/xmas/birthday shopping as it makes me pretty much unable to walk for the next few days. 

I'll be going on a strict breastfeeding diet after I have got the post-pregnancy feast out of the way, and once I have finished breastfeeding I will be really going crazy on the yummy healthy food. 

Santa is bringing us all a Wii and Wii fit for xmas next year, so I will be using that to help too. 

ooh twins.. I would have loved twins!


----------



## wild2011

i would have loved twins first time round lol not now lmfao

we have a wii and i use it alot ,its fab.

i struggled with bf with all of mine, purely cos i had crap ammounts of milk and no matter how long the feeds were they were always still hungry,, i did 6 months with chloe my biggest baby she was a big baby lol. so i was quite chuffed i managed it that long, leila was only a 5lber and i managed 3 months, no matter how much healthy food i ate, water i drank etc i cudnt supply enuf. both times it ended with health visitors and the bf lady saying time to throw the towel in. sienna the milk was worse again, and i had to combine feed, plus with the others being in school its hard, people say its easier cos u dont have to sterilise n make bottles, but in my own experience if u have young children in school and a dh who works bf can be so so hard with school runs and assemblys etc. plus she would feed for 1-2 hours at a time every hour all nite, a true nightmare wen i had to get up n get kids to school. i beat myself up about it no end got really depressed and had to go to support groups cos id break down and feel like id let her down . needless to say when i finally stopped bf i was so releaved, she had so many weight problems, how can sum 1 wiv such mahoosive boobs fail ot produce milk,lol. soon as i saw mw this time, she knew how id struggled but done my best n tried with 3 babies, she bit the bullet n said maybe ff this time is the answer. so i will give the first feed of bf deffo and i will decide nearer the time, but on the whole, the chances of my milk coming in are slim, had to post this here, bf'in comments get attacked elsewhere, im totally supportive of it, but my health was effected last time along with sienna's. i was so releaved wen the mw didnt jump down my throat . phewwwwww


----------



## hopefulmama

wild- wouldn't they know about twins by now with the heart beat and scans? every time i get a scan they do an internal and external and make me sit on some weird block thing to raise my pelvis so they can see every last thing...

wiggler- my DH bought me a wii fit last year as one of my xmas gifts hahaha,w hat a gift, i never once said i wanted one or mentioned it, so that was his way of saying lose a few lbs without having to. i didn't like the wii fit too much cause you have to hold that thing, only thing i liked was playing tennis, but i have one on premise of my building so y not just go down and play a real game haha.. now playstation has that kinect thing which keeps your hands free so maybe that will be more fun, dunno.

pre pregnancy i was a size 0/2 or 25 jeans now i am like 26 in jeans and size 2... ive gained 3 lbs so far, i really hope i dont gain a lot... i eat a lot but no more than 1200 calories a day, i went from 800-900 a day to now 1200-1400 depending on if i have a treat.

i am jealous of your weather, i know you guys hate it, but its like 85 here and soo sunny its like being on the sun.. i have always loved the london/amsterdam/paris weather and whenever its overcast here i'm jumping for joy...


----------



## Wiggler

I stopped at 6 weeks as no matter how much I fed him he was still so hungry, as soon as we switched to FF he was so much happier and I was happier knowing that he was well fed and content. I would like to BF for at least 8 weeks this time, but if the same problems happen again I won't hesitate to switch to FF.


----------



## wild2011

hopeful ive not had ne scans yet. scans here are not till 12 weeks unless you have had problems in the past, which i havnt, they messed up my appointment a few weeks ago by sending it to an address i lived in before not the one on the applications dated a few weeks ago. so i still have to wait till the 23rd of November. And yeah if i had had my scans they would have picked it up lol. u must have thought i was really dull for a minute then lol. 
my mw appointment the first thing she said was lets just concentrate on finding out if its multiples first.lolmy hcg levels were high early i found out i was pregnant at 3+3, ive been ubber poorly and dh goes on and on about it lol, i have twins on my side, and the more kids u have the more chance of twins also.i'm showing quite alot too and i think my dates are a week out and that my edd will change to 31 may we shall see, though i only want 1 thanks :)

i have never ever had an internal scan either, and no sitting on blcoks in all my pregnancies lol


----------



## Wiggler

I only ever tried calorie cutting once and cut from around 1940 (the UK reccomended for women) to 1200 and I was so drained of energy, it was horrible. I'm not going to bother with calorie counting when I diet after bubs is born, I know what food is healthy and isnt so I will just eat the good stuff. Apart from sunday dinners though, No way i could deny myself a small roast dinner, or a small mac and cheese with home-made chips and salad! :haha:

My main aim is to be a healthy weight, have a good fitness level and to be able to run around after the kids.


----------



## wild2011

lol sounds right to me wiggler, i want to cut my meal sizes down regardless of wether its salad on my plate or wat, smaller portions, healthy options, no eating out and cut the crap out, we dont do puddings ne way unless its fruit, its snacking and picking at kids food thats my problem. x


----------



## hopefulmama

wild- so when do they do your first prenatal visit where you get all the blood work, pap, scan etc?

also whats the deal with the nuchal scan, my dr said i don't have to have one but if i did they don't do them past 13 weeks?

wiggler- in the next week or so i am going to amp myself up to around 1400-1600 calories a day.. i just didn't eat much before hand and 1/3 of my calories probably came from wine haha, so right now i am eating soo much but keeping it really healthy, at the beginning i was giving into all my cravings which proved to make me feel like shit and made me very bloated... 

right now i just love eating broccoli plus its soooo good for you, but the side effects (gas) is a bit too much for me as i was never gassy before pregnancy so its very weird to me and somewhat embarrassing. :(


----------



## Wiggler

My meal sizes need to shrink a bit, need a bit more veg in them and when Dylan doesnt eat his lunch/dinner I need to stop "helping" him :rofl:

We dont have pudding either apart from fruit or very occasionally ice cream (about 2-3 times a year on REALLY hot days) and we rarely eat out. I'm learning to cook great homemade food so it will be nice to know exactly what is in everything we eat. And, gotta say, I make the best fish pie! Its amazing and a teeny portion is really filling.


----------



## Wiggler

I think pregnancy turns women into men, we eat lots and pass wind. :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

here 12 weeks u get bloods done and dating scan, if u go to 12 week scan early chances r ull have to go back for it. i dont have the nuchal scan its available here at 16 weeks, i was advised not to have it by my mw with my first, and since followed suit with my other children, i dont like it, its not accurate enough for my liking but each to their own. so after my dating scan on 23rd november, i will get my gender scan for around new year time, then i wont see my mw till about 25 weeks, i have gd tests at 28 weeks tho cos my mums diabetic, thats all my scans done then it will just be a few mw apps at my home.im midwife led not consultant as i have low risk pregnancies and homebirths.


----------



## hopefulmama

see that makes more sense to me, i don't understand why we need to go every 3-4 weeks for a scan... i am not following the rules at all when it comes to that, it all seems like extra stress, rubbish and a waste of money.


----------



## Wiggler

I have my 16 week appointment on Friday, then my 20 week scan on the 20th Dec then won't be seeing the midwife much til I am nearly full term. I wish I could see my MW at home though, its a long trek to the GP surgery!


----------



## wild2011

gosh thats come around quick. the only time ill likely step foot inside the hospital again will be if movements r down, but mine were always active like clockwork, did u have the 16 week app on dylan too hun, they were really funny when i was preggers with chloe about it, alot more relaxed about the testing here now


----------



## hopefulmama

so how many prenatal visits do you have>


----------



## wild2011

hang on 2 secs ill grab my file with exact numbers in ...goes searching lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I had it with dylan too, its just a normal MW appoinment. 

I was taking Superdrug pregnancy vits, and of course folic acid, but FA stopped at 12 weeks and I stopped the preg vits at around the same time as they made me sick, I'm going to start them again soon as I'm feeling much better, but the thought of swallowing a pill thats nearly the same size as my sons little finger is a bit gross.


----------



## wild2011

ok they are

booking appointment - 6 weeks

dating scan -12 weeks

16 weeks nuchal scan optional

18-20 weeks gender scan

26 weeks mw

30 weeks mw

34 weeks mw

36 weeks mw

38 weeks mw

40 weeks mw

if you then go over the maximum is 42 weeks u will see your mw as and wen needed. for sweeps etc or checkups if ur struggling or early stages of labour.

also if it was your first baby here from 36 weeks your appointments would be every week not every 2 weeks like me.


----------



## wild2011

oh and by the wat hopeful the dates with mw-midwife next to them are literally, urine test for ketones etc, listen for heartbeat, measure bump in later stages, thats it no scans etc, and they wont do internal at all till your nearing 40 weeks +

i also left off my appointment at 28 weeks for checks re diabetes, which is grose lol


----------



## wild2011

lol ive just finished fa wiggler, so u dont get offered the nuchal scan? it varies so widely acroos uk. xx


----------



## hopefulmama

see my dr says we need to do about 12-15 appts. as that is what is regular, i feel like its bs and annoying. i am not high risk any longer and have no problems at all so i don't get all the fuss.


----------



## Wiggler

My origional NT scan was a NT/dating scan as the MW went by my LMP which put me 4 weeks ahead of what I am now, but I was certain that I wasn't that far along. So I went and they put me at 8w 5d, I then had my NT scan at 12 weeks :) In my area it MUST be done by 13w6d, hence the rush on mine.


----------



## wild2011

its always less straighforward first time round hopeful, they have to cover everything. its always better to be safe than sorry, i know when i get in the last tri i wish i still saw my mw weekly not 2 weekly. u will be releaved when the time comes. its always good to get bubs heartbeat checked and be measured to make sure baby growing well etc. x

wiggler-i dont get it how its different everywhere, i can understand in other countries but not diff counties lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I know! 

Still haven't got round to doing any tidying, I'm too sore today TBH :(


----------



## wild2011

ive done nothing except feed kids twice and run some water in the sink
i need to bath them do their homework with them, hoover, have a bath myself and get unifrom ready i feel defeated today ive been so lazy, im so so hungry :(


----------



## Wiggler

aww hun. ((hugs))

I am so so soooo happy Dylan isn't school age, the walk to school and back twice a day would KILL me! As it is I can see me being on crutches before baby is born :( 

I'm going to do the tidying tomorrow, Dylan loves tidying and will be my little helper! Bless him he knocked some books of the shelf earlier and put them back all neat and tidy! He doesn;t get his tidiness from me, I'm really messy! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

awww bless him, 

sienna will start nursery(rising 3's) when the baby is about 9 months old, unless there are no spaces in which start she wont start till the september which the baby wud be about 15 months. i spend more time walking to school and back a day than i do sleeping lol.


----------



## luckyme225

It's only 9am and I'm ready to go back to bed, I'm so tired.

We don't start school until kids are 5 yeas old here, so I still have quite awhile before my son is in school.

I can't wait until Friday, I want to go out to eat and shopping!! We've been so busy lately that it will be nice to go out just my husband and I.


----------



## wild2011

I kind of wish thye didnt start till 5 here, i dindt start till 5 either, as soon as they are 3 they can start in the next school term, Leila used to struggle and be tired all the time. but she is in mainstream school now and loves it, i do miss having her home though,


----------



## 24/7

Feel so poorly tonight, but have been out to buy wrapping paper, tidied the mess cupboard out and am making some soup at the minute, zzz!!

Back to reality tomorrow.... :( xx


----------



## hopefulmama

ya wild the nuchal scans they wont do past 13w6d here either my doctor actually wont do them past 12w6d, but my other dr in ny does it til 13w6d

I have been eating baby carrots with ranch dressing all morning, i've already gone thru an entire bag hahah


----------



## luckyme225

I do like that it's five here, I want him to be able to enjoy being a child before the many years of schooling. 

I'm getting excited for the Holidays. I want to put up decorations already. Plus I love all the Holiday treats. Good thing I'll have my maternity pants for the nights we have big family dinners haha.


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful, I've been chowing down on mandarin oranges, I love when they are in season. I could finish a box easily in a couple days.


----------



## hopefulmama

ya for some reason raw veggies and fruits are sooo good to me now, i ate some oranges the other day and loved the juiciness and raw peppers and carrots and celery, i love the crunch haha


----------



## wild2011

i want cherries but theres no fresh ones locally worth eating at the mo. lol lucky at the maternity pants, that made me laugh,ill be in bed shortly feeling like im going to be sickk


----------



## wild2011

u guys r making my mouth water, i cant wait till i can stomach loads of frech crisp veggies n fruit. yum


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi all.. wow that took some reading lol

In the UK kids dont HAVE to start school until they are 5yrs, but free children's education starts at 3yrs and soon (probably for our growing babies) it'll be 2yrs. This is only 10 hours a week (like nursery) but its not compulsary. 

Our 16 weeks MW appointments are where we are offered the downs syndrome testing. Dating scans are done around 12 weeks, or they'll do one if you dont know your dates, then the anomaly scan (gender scan) is at 20 weeks there abouts and thats your lot in Wales too. I see the MW at about 17 weeks, then consultant at 20 weeks, MW 24 weeks then I guess I'll be assessed again as Im high risk so it will depend on baby as to how often Im seen after that. With Joshua I was seen 2 weekly from about 24 weeks, and weekly from 30 weeks, and I had a scan every week from 34 weeks and I was put on the hospital fetal monitor every 2 days from 34 weeks also. That took up so much time and resources, but Joshuas heart could have stopped at any given point so much needed. I will never understand why they didnt induce me though, the stress could not have been helping at all!

As for weight and boobs lol.. before Joshua I was a UK 6-8 (US 2-4?? lol wow!!) and I had the tinest almost B cups boobs. I FFd Joshua and my boobs just grew and grew within weeks I was D cup. The MW told me they'd be sore and leak, but they were never either lol Over the years I kept my weight down and was a UK 10, but my boobs were still a D cup lol Then I moved to Wales, stopped training as much (used to play sports at interleague level) but kept eating a hgh GI high carb diet and had undiagnosed PCOS so the weight piled on. When I got diagnosed I was a UK 18 and my boobs were a EE if not bigger. I educated myself on the right foods, took to calorie counting and portion sizing my food. For months I only ate from a bowl, all my meals, because you couldnt overfill it. When I fell pregnant this year I had lost over 3 stone, was a very comfortable size UK14 (probably more like a 12) and my boobs were a C cup :) ... Ive lost another stone alomst since falling pregnant but my boobs are busting out of D cups and no trousers fit at all lol I dug out some of my old 16s and they were HUGE on my bm and legs and looked stupid but only just fastened on the tummy lol I really hope that BF and calorie counting will help me get back into shape after little one is here. I have been so upset about putting all the weight back on, I have worked so hard to lose it.

And on the topic of no clothes fitting today, I bought a comfy pair of maternity jeans today :) so i can stop moaning about having nothing that fits nice. Size 14, lovely on the bum and legs, but roomy on the bump.. perfect lol


----------



## Inge

I was having tense feeling in my tummy where the heartbeat is all day yesterday and then last night and earlier on it felt like a worm in my right side by my hip :wacko: do you think its baby or nothing? I havent got and gas or wind so dont think its that :shrug:


----------



## luckyme225

I love fresh fruit, I love the taste of the juice. Now I wish I had some peppers to add to our breakfast burritos tonight. 

wild- that's the best part about maternity pants haha. They stretch with you!! Hope you feel better.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge it may be baby, although a little early. It could definitely be the uterus settling and stretching and shoving other bits of you out the way lol But, it could be baby, if it is you'll feel it more often and stronger over the days and weeks ;) :happydance: yay!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

wild- sorry you are so sick, that sucks. what if u tried to make a fruit smoothie with bananas and strawberries and maybe some oj, and try to squeeze some honey in it so its sweet and coats the stomach. i dont know if that sounds good but its pretty mild and tastes good and the honey helps my tummy. Also if your tummy is bothersome maybe some mint tea, but not too hot? i notice when my food or tea is too hot it upsets my stomach but just warm is ok. Currently i am more int very cold things like ice cream, popsicles.. i actually made homemade popsicles yesterday with fresh mango/peach/orange juice and put it in molds.. they are SOO good, i also sometimes freeze pudding or i'll put my greek yogurt with some fresh fruit in a bledner then pour it in molds and make frozen yogurt pops.. just trying to give you some homemade ideas, so you know whats going in you body without all the bad stuff.


----------



## wild2011

generally a little bit early for first baby, but not impossible, like new said if it is baby u'll feel it more often over the coming days weeks. :) ive felt baby fluttering once, i know very well the feeling but nothing since, which im not expecting to quite yet,


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- ah i love breakfast burritos!!! like LOVE them... i make them then put the eggs with meat and veggies then grate the cheese and put it on the tortilla, then put them on my george foreman grill so the tortillas get warm and golden and stay closed haha. 

I was going to cook a roasted pork loin with roasted potatoes and asparagus for dinner, but i might just do that tomorrow and make breakfast burritos tonight haha, stole your idea!


----------



## wild2011

thanks hopeful- thats really thoughtful of you, i dont think i would manage a smoothie for a few more weeks, and oj is out the question i run straight to the bathroom after even a mouthful. its cold bottled water or fizzy water with a hint of fruit, only small sips at a time, i cant do hot drinks, teas are off limits for now. frozen lollys are something i manage from time to time, usually oj one's when i cant even keep a drink down. i am so so thirsty right now so maybe a frozen lolly wud be best, all the water ive consumed today has long since come up. i can feel a trip to hospital coming on for drip .

xx


----------



## luckyme225

How is everyone doing with there water intake? I was doing really good but lately I've been getting bad about remembering to drink tons.


----------



## luckyme225

I know hopeful, I love breakfast burritos. So many delicious things that can be added to them. I can't wait to make them, I'm excited just thinking about them. I still need to figure out what to eat for lunch first. I really want a nice sandwich, wish we could have lunch meat uhhh!


----------



## wild2011

id drink litres of it given the chance lol i just cant keep it down. x


----------



## Inge

:blush: il try not to think its baby :blush: Iv had such a bad headache and bad legs and hips for a week or two now and even drinking lots of water and resting isnt helping:shrug: Dont want to keep going to the dr's though :wacko:
Its uncomfortable to stand and walk for long periods of time and I stand for 6 hours a day at work so cant get away from it :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

im drinking about 3-4 liters of water a day, i have always drank lots of water, sometimes i'll cut fruit in it and drink that if i get bored with the plain water


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky i was eating lots of sandwiches at beginning, but got all paranoid about it, but 2 weeks ago i NEEDED a sandwich, so i went and got a whole wheat ciabatta roll, some fresh made roast beef and fresh smoked turkey breast, some sharp vermont cheddar and rosemary mayo and made an amazing sandwich hahahaha, i scarfed it down and didn't get sick, but the place makes the roasts and turkey in the morning and carves it fresh right there. Find a place that makes them fresh everyday and i think your chances of listeria is cut down A LOT.


----------



## luckyme225

OMG I love ciabatta bread, with some mayo, lettuce, thick cut cheddar and nice piece of turkey. OMG I need one now!!! My mouth is watering haha.


----------



## hopefulmama

hahaha ya, it hit the spot when i ate, i didnt give even a bite to my hubby, he tried ut it wasn't happening, he can make his own damn sandwich haha


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ah Wild I really hope it settles down soon for you hun! 

I never used to drink water, or any drink for that matter. I could literally go all day and think to myself I dont remember the last drink I had lol But in the last few weeks I have been so so thrsty and I fill my Brita filter at least twce a day. I think it holds 3 litres so Im drinking about 5 litres (Joshua would have had some out of it lol) No that sounds way too much erm maybe it holds 2 litres??? I drink about 2 a day though lol


----------



## wild2011

thanks new, ladies im off to hospital for a drip, im not feeling good at all and dh worried . so im off speak tomorrow xx


----------



## hopefulmama

aww wild feel better!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

ha lucky now i want a sandwich... we are feeding off of each others cravings!!! maybe its cuz we are one day apart? haha


----------



## Wiggler

Aww wild! I hope you feel better soon hun! ((hugs))

Mmm, loving all this talk of food! I had lasagne and chunky chips for dinner and going to have a choccy mousse for pudding. not the healthiest, but it was easy to make. Its the first time Dylan has tried lasagne and he LOVES it! Deffo going to have to make more for him now that we have found something he adores!


----------



## luckyme225

hope you feel better wild!

hopeful, i ended up making a grilled cheese and cutting up some cucumber to eat on the side haha.


----------



## hopefulmama

i made grilled cheese last nite with really sharp vermont cheddar, it was soo good and gooey haha, but i had soup with it


----------



## luckyme225

Oh, thinking of soup makes me want to make soup in a bread bowl tomorrow for dinner.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww Wild hope you feel better hun!!

Mmmmmm I had lamb, potatoes and veg for dinner tonight no room for pudding though I am stuffed and I think I ate half what Joshua is putting away lol


----------



## Wiggler

haha new, I get full so easily now! I really fancy a roast dinner, yum! On tuesday I am going to do homemade mac and cheese, I put a little dash of Worcestershire sauce and a teeny bit of mustard into the cheese sauce and it is sooo good. not sure what to have with it though, maybe cherry tomatoes and homemade spicy wedges... I wish I could have it now, but got no macaroni in.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont like sauces and stuff like that lol I can stomach a tomato based sauce on pasta but thats it, I like my food plain and simple lol I dont eat anything fancy as such or wow lol Im happy with meat and veg or pasta with a little sauce lol


----------



## Wiggler

I adore roast dinners, my OH makes them and when he does the roast potatoes he leaves the skin on and they are sooo good. Forget the rest of the dinner I could just have a plate of them tatties with some gravy! :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

when i make my roast potatoes, i dice them in quarters then i sprinkle them with sea salt and pepper then put fresh pieces of rosemary and garlic under the potatoes , then drizzle with olive oil... and put foil over them let them cook for 15 min like that then remove the foil and pi under the broiler for 3-5 min so they get golden and crispy... sooo good

my husband cooks really good cuban food, thats about it.. and thats the only food i dont excel with haha


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh them potatoes sound sooo good!!

OH can't cook much from scratch but he makes an amazing roast dinner. I couldn't even fry an egg when we met and its really only the past 6 months that I have learnt to cook. 

I would love to make loads of different sauces and freeze them ready for use, just need to get some containers and some good recipes :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Thanks! I never knew how to cook till about 4 1/2 years ago haha... i could cook easy stuff like pasta, eggs, grill chicken, simple stuff.. then once i got married i wanted to learn how to cook so i just watched a lot of cooking shows and taught myself and my first big meal was a roast chicken which was so hard for the 1st time but now its my best dish i make.. then i started to get very experimental and realized i actually could cook well and started baking a lot.. now i love it and make my own salad dressings, sauces, & marinades... i've come a long way haha.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I can cook lol, I make amazing meals for the family, I just dont like them much. I often make fancy foods and freeze them so Joshua gets them because he loves everything lol I love baking too, I make great novelty cakes hehe Really light and fluffy sponges mmmmm I sometimes wish I loved all the different foods and flavours, I just cant bring myself to eat it lol


----------



## hopefulmama

I was just walking my dogs and just got this wave of a funny feeling, then it got worse so i hurried home and now i am just all dizzy and light headed, and i have eaten loads of foods today.. what a scary feeling. so now i am drinking a ginger ale and pineapple to get some sugars in my system if thats the reason...


----------



## luckyme225

Haha, just listening to this thread I'm making a mental note of things I want to make for dinner this week.

Hopeful- hope the drink helps.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh hopeful you feeling any better now hun??? 

Lol Lucky... you lot talk about loads of foods... nothing takes my fancy ha ha ha


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya its starting to kick in and i feel better, i guess i just didn't eat enough things with natural sugars, i ate plain oatmeal for breakfast, then carrots, and then cheese plate with crackers.. maybe i just needed some sugar and protein who knows.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes maybe! Glad you feeling better :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Thanks! I can't wait for dinner tonight, i made this amazing rub for my pork loin then cut slits into and put some garlic in the slits then but rosemary and thyme with some lemon slices and olive oil in a zip lock back and have been massaging it all into the pork the last couple hours to get the flavors in there. I actually have decided to make a potato puree for a side instead of the roasted potatoes, sounded yummier hahah, also made a banana cream pie for dessert!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh that will soon have your energy levels back up!!! Hope it all tastes as lovely as it sounds :)


----------



## hopefulmama

yes but sadly will not be eating it for another 4/5 hours hahaha


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh! that sounds really good!

I'm quite liking the fact that the weather is getting colder, it means I can pig out on "wintery food" roast dinners, stews, deep fill pies, soups with crusty bread in the evening.


----------



## new_to_ttc

4/5 hours oooooo so long to wait lol I couldnt be fussed preparing a meal for that long lolol Right now I eat when Im hungry, and planning ahead just doesnt happen lol Really really wanted cheesecake other day so dashed to supermarket had to buy a frozen one... waited all day for it to defrost, then I wasnt in the mood lol 

Not to giddy about wintery foods either hehe Im so happy with a simple salad, or meat and potatoes lolol Oh dear I have no idea how I dont have a fussy child lol He will eat every food given to him he just loves everything, and will try all things new lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I really wanted a cheesecake a few weeks ago, when it defrosted i didn't want any so OH took it into work to share with everyone!

I hope Dylan isn't fussy when he starts eating better, he is quite good at the moment and will try almost anything, getting him to eat a decent amount however is another story!


----------



## hopefulmama

its not that takes 4/5 hrs to make, we just don't eat dinner till around 9 pm haha


----------



## hopefulmama

not a huge cheesecake fan, never have been.. just weird flavor and texture


----------



## lisaf

wow, lots of food talk today!!! LOL
You guys got me started softening some butter to make cookies though.. Bad influences!!!


----------



## luckyme225

I love a good quality cheesecake.

hopeful- Do you cook your pork loin in a slow cooker? Sounds delicious.


----------



## cheree89

Hi all -

Funny you all are talking about this...I just ate butternut squash, red fingerling potatoes and sweet onions with olive oil, rosemary, basil and thyme from my slow cooker. It was yummy!

Since I found out my insurance will cover 12 genetic scan/tests, I am going first thing tomorrow morning. Wish me luck!


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- no i actually cook it in a small glass pan with foil over it, ssometimes when i am feeling lazy i put that and a bunch of veggies in a slow cooker, but mostly in the over for 20 mins at 425


----------



## luckyme225

Ok, this baby is craving hot fudge brownies with a scoop of ice cream on top. I'm thinking I shouldn't let this kid down.


----------



## Wiggler

Haha Lucky, indulge yourself hun! 

I feel like I barely slept last night, I am deffo going to try and have an early night tonight.


----------



## new_to_ttc

How did the pork loin go down Hopeful? You feeling fully better after your dizzy spell yesterday??

Lucky indulge lol Usually that would be to my taste but baby really hates anything chocolate lol

I prefer a homemade cheesecake, but other day I was like 'need it now!!' Although the time it took to defrost I could have made one lol 

Morning Wiggler :) I didnt sleep at all well last night either. I was wide awake watching TV until 1am (didnt realse the time) so went up, but I was clock watching all night, I remember seeing 5.04am arghhhh and I dont think I had slept much between 1am and then either as I saw some 2am times and 4am times. Of course when the alarm went off at 7am that was it, my body was ready for sleep and I didnt actually emerge from bed until 8am lol


----------



## twinmummy06

argh i was feeling so much better for.... a week :growlmad: 
now ive got this terrible back pain, like constantly. im walking like a penguin, its killing me! 
starting to get aversions to red meat too, cooked and uncooked, the thought just makes me want to hurl.
i had my follow-up scan today. i had no bleeding since friday, had a spot of brown today and nothing else :shrug: 
but fidget is fine! measuring 14+2, heartbeat 139 this time, and the technician (either via slip of the tongue or HOPEFULLY a subtle hint) referred to it as a she, twice! it made me happy, even if it was an accident :haha:
antenatal appointment tomorrow for 12 week results, and i dont have to take the kids - thats the most exciting part :wohoo:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh twin so glad all was ok with bubs... probably a bit early for sonographer to 'know' the sex but hey could be a sign all the same ;) Im sure your appointment will go just as well :)

Weird, you excited about having 5 minutes without the kids, and Im collecting mine from school to bring him with me lolol He wants to hear baby on the doppler so I said he can attend my appointment with me next week :)


----------



## Wiggler

Thats great twinmummy! So happy for you! I hope your back pain goes away soon!

Aww new, try and get an early night tonight!

I've never made homemade cheesecake, I would love to though. I'm wondering, will my macaroni cheese be yummier with bacon bits in or tomato slices on top.. or both :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

if mine would just behave i would love for them to come, but no, they just want to touch touch touch, and run run run. not cool in a waiting room full of hormonal pregnant women :haha:

i know its to early for a definate answer, but hey im grasping onto straws, so it will keep me optimistic until the sex scan - not that i care either way, but im severly outnumbered here lol.

BOTH Wiggler, both! mmmmmmmmm yum!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless! I dont want to be outnumbered either, I would love a little girl. Only 5 weeks til i find out!

I am not looking forward to lunch time, I have to tell OH I don't want more children after this baby. I would LOVE to have another after this one, but I can't do this to myself again, I hate not being able to run around with Dylan, take a nice walk or even just tidy up without having to sit down every few minutes to rest my pelvis. OH will be heartbroken :( I am dreading it :(


----------



## twinmummy06

i keep forgetting all you girls due at the start of May will be finding out in a just a matter of weeks, im so jealous :haha:

sorry your having a hard time Wiggler :hugs: you never know, once you hold your newest addition you forget all the pain you went through.

im off to bath my terrors and put them to bed.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Homemade cheesecake is yummy!!!

As for the extras int he mac and cheese thing... ermmm I dont know Id take out the mac and cheese and maybe just have the bacon?? lolol

Maybe wait till Dylan isnt about to talk to OH Wiggler hun, so you can talk proper. Its likely to be an emotional dscussion so you dont want Dylan seeing either of you upset. But you do have to do what is right for you and your body xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

I wish twinmummy! After I had Dylan the pain didn't go away til he was 18 months old. I'm so upset about it though, I only decided 100% yesterday. I know its the right choice for me, OH, Dylan and new bubs though. Its not fair to deprive them of an active mummy for so long.


----------



## Wiggler

Your right new, I'll probably wait until after Dylan has gone to bed tonight. The we can have a proper talk about it, not just a rushed chat when OH is home for lunch. x


----------



## hopefulmama

new- the pork was amazing, as was the pie! just didn't end up eating till 9 45 :( 

so today i woke up with a solid hard bump that is very obvious... and everything sorta feels weird down there like i'm sticking my stomach out as far as it goes and things just feel a bit smooshed.. it feels extra weird if i am just sleeping on my back, but i dread sleeping on my side because i can never get comfortable and i end up waking up every hour. 

is this feeling normal?


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hello 16th week & my avocado :)
All this talk of yummy food, i went to wetherspoons with my little girl this morning but i had to leave the eggs as they were too runny :(
I can cook but nothing too elaborate!

Maybe bubba's had a browth spurt hopeful?
xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Wudluvanuva1 - OMG! I love the new bit on your siggy! 

hopeful - I have major bump envy! When my bump started popping out with Dylan it felt really weird. Doesn't take too long to get used to it though :)

Well I talked to OH, he was great and gave me a big hug and I had a little cry. We are both happy with knowing that Dylan is happy and healthy, and this bubs will help make our family complete. I just can't help but feel upset at knowing I will deffo not be having any more kids, but it is the best decision for me and my family, and althought it will take a little bit of getting used to I know when I am older I will look back and be happy with this decision.

xxx


----------



## hopefulmama

yea it felt weirder earlier, not not so much, just more so when laying down.


----------



## hopefulmama

man, the ladies of this thread are very quiet today haha


----------



## new_to_ttc

This lady has been busy lol

Glad the food was good hopeful! As for the obvious hard bump, its most definitely normal!! Mine came and went for a few weeks, actually still does, one day every tight and like everything is pulled to full stretch the next all flat. Now its just going back less flat lol I thinks I getting baby bump for real now lol

Wiggler glad you and OH are both ok. Time will help you see you made the right decision for you!

Wud.. wooppeee an avacardo!!! Are they bigger than an orange then??? lol We get big oranges and little avacardo's in Tesco lolol 

Hope everyone is well. Seeing as I had no sleep last night I am doing very well on still being awake and having a busy day lol Ive had no naps.. go me :happydance: lolol


----------



## Wiggler

I've been busy too! As we can't afford to move for a good few years yet I am going to redecorate the whole flat! I'm getting lounge idea's at the moment, but have already planned what the kids bedroom will be like (2 diffrent designs, cars and trains if this bubs is a boy, yellow with zoo animals for if its a girl as the kids will be sharing)

I've already picked the carpet going through the flat. hehe OH is going to get a shock seeing how productive I have been today :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Woohoo on a productive day :) Ive been busy but cant say it was productive lolol Was fun lol but not productive, although did get some ironing done this morning, and the rest done this afternoon when it dried :)

Joshua just brought home some math homework, he is doing long subtraction awwwww I cant believe how clever he is. I remember doing all this, borrowing tens etc etc lol but not when I was just 7years! Oh and the little cherub came skipping out of school saying he had parents evening tonight, so glad he mentioned it because I totally forgot lol He seems chirpy so I guess he knows his behaviour is much better! Apparently he asked his teacher if it was good or bad news for me, his teacher told him good news lol Hmmmmm not totally convinced it'll all be good but we shall see lol


----------



## wild2011

just got in from hospital, and i feel sick again already arghhhhhhhhhhh ill end up being reliant on fluids as i was with sienna, also had bad tummy from the meds i had, and it bought piles on, which popped in hospital so ive been waddling all day. i have a sore butt and so so hungry. hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww Wild you poor thing! You really are having a rough ride :( Glad you're home, hope you feel better soon and dont need to go back for more drips :hugs: hunni xxxxx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Wild u poor thing u have had it rough & u have other lo's to look after i really hope things pick up for u!

Yes new this whole fruit thing is confusing x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Wiggler thankyou i got my siggy made on a site inbox me if u want the addy not sure if i'm allowed to post it on here or not x



We're watching ELF i love that film getting int the christmas spirit n all that x


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Wild send you lots of big big hugs!!! 


I figured it out and to fully recarpet, redecorate and refurnish and then kit out the flat with stuff we need (almost everything we own is second hand and not in the best condition and we need a hifi, more kitchen stuff etc etc) it will cost over £10k. Its going to take a while, but the redecoration will start after bubs is born starting with the kids room. I can't wait! Poor OH will have a heart attack when I tell him how much everything costs. :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- I know the feeling, I hate sleeping on my side. I feel like when I'm pregnant it hurts even more to lay on my sides, even with pillows everywhere. Sucks that we aren't aloud to sleep on our back anymore. When I get really uncomfortable I give myself a couple minutes on my back, then I sigh and turn over to my side lol.

Looks like I might not be ready for all foods just yet, after my delicious dinner I felt very sick.Guess I will just have to take it slow. I'm on a mission for some brownies and ice cream though. I'm going to have to pick some up when I get my haircut.

wild- i hope you start feeling better soon!!


----------



## wild2011

at lunchtime on the maternity ward today, they served, half roast chicken with chips and peas, or ham salad with baby potatoes, followed by chocolate crunch and pink custard, the heavily pregnant moms were scrambling for seconds haha. i just sat quietly in the corner trying not to look jealous lol x


----------



## cheree89

Hi everyone - I haven't yet caught up with reading the posts from today, but I wanted to let you all know my 12 week scan went well today. It was really fun to see the baby - he/she had long legs! Nuchal fold was 1.9 - not sure if this is an ok number, but they said it was within the normal range. The tech asked if I wanted to know the sex. I said no and she said she was 80% sure she knew what it was. I think that confirms my gut feeling that it is a boy!!! :happydance:

I was hoping for a girl, but I am excited either way. I just don't have any good boy names I like (but I have loads of girl names). I have a pic, but my scanner doesn't do a very good job at capturing it. I'll try to take a picture and see if that works any better. Perhaps there will be a nub guess (although I can't see a nub).

hope you all are well...


----------



## wild2011

cheree glad scan went well, :) x


----------



## cheree89

Thanks Wild - it was fun to see the baby move and wave! I am so sorry you are still unwell! I hope you turn the corner soon!

Twinmummy - glad to hear your scan went well too!


----------



## wild2011

thanks hun, im sick of moaning :S got my scan next tuesday it cannot come soon enough xx


----------



## Wiggler

I have a feeling my belly will POP soon! Its finally feeling like my uterus is taking up plenty of room. hopefully wont be long til I am posing for bump piccies! 

Cheree - glad the scan went well hun!

Wild - we are always here for you to moan to

xxxx


----------



## wild2011

oh wiggler bet u cant wait for it to pop, shouldnt be long, ur further ahead of me and mine went last week, x


----------



## Wiggler

I am so excited about getting a bump! Every time my friends come over they ask if I have a bump yet and go to poke my belly and I always tell them don't poke, its flab not bump :rofl: 

I was actually expecting to be looking very pregnant by now as its my second, but bubs like hide and seek!


----------



## wild2011

i didnt so much with number 2 till about 20 weeks then it went booooom lol


----------



## Wiggler

OMG! I just looked on the mothercare site and now THEY have the pram I'm getting reduced too.. have these stores never heard of the January sales? As long as I can get it for £300 or less I'm happy :)


----------



## wild2011

theres a few sales all over, i wish i knew wat i was having already george had some gorgeous baby outfits, but sod all unisex.


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I was looking at the Mothecare stuff and they don't have any really gorgeous unisex stuff. Can't wait to go shopping for pink/blue bits! I hope these next 5 weeks don't drag by. x


----------



## wild2011

if the last are anything to go by then it wont. im really hoping it will go quick ive got crimbo n new yr first and its bound to be here and gone b4 we know it with all the money ill have to spend on the girls :)


----------



## Wiggler

AWWW!! You mentioning the George site made me have a peek and look at this!

https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/5052341628837?hei=400&wid=370&resmode=sharp&op_usm=1.1,0.5,0,0 

Only £8 and so adorable, I hope I can get this, I want bubs to wear it home from hospital with a pink/blue cardi!


----------



## wild2011

thats lush.

chloe got dressed in pink from head to toe, mainly hot pink cos she was olive skinned with seriously large ammounts of dark black hair. leila i didnt know what i was having and everything for the first few months was cream, sienna it was all creams and baby pinks.

im off pink and cream totally, so will now be white lemons mints if a girl or all blue for a boy lol. strictly no pink :)


----------



## Wiggler

If bubs is a girl I won't be overdoing the pink, but the clothes will be girly, I don't want anyone saying "Aww, what a gorgeous little BOY" 

Although when Dylan was younger, I took him out in his blue pram wearing blue clothes and someone came up to me and said "What is it" That really offended me. I told them that he was a baby and walked off. Hehe, I'm very sensitive about the word "IT"


----------



## wild2011

lol i know exactly what u mean, i think thats my problem i totally overdid pink last time, id get old dears asking if it was a boy in a pink pram and everything pink and flower headbands, arghhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## Wiggler

I talked to OH about the total redo of the flat and he says its a good idea, we are going to pain/decorate all the rooms first, the recarpet, then buy all new furniture/furnishings, apart from the kids rooms will will be totally done first. I'm going to start properly picking stuff out for all the rooms soon. 

Am I crazy for wanting cream carpet throughout the flat though? x


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler - with kids, you probably are a little nuts, lol!! I lived with white-ish carpet and... well it never stays totally white. Most people do have light colored carpeting though. Just cover high traffic areas with throw rugs.
My mom had dark brown and you can't see any stains on it even now, lol!! Just depends on the colors you will like and can bear to live with.

My mom once had me dressed in a blue dress... but frills, bows, lace, headband with a flower, mary janes with white socks etc... and got told what a lovely boy she had :haha:
She loved dressing me in blue because of my blue eyes but I don't think she bothered much after that.


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I'm planning on getting nice rugs for all the rooms, I love rugs. Also going to invest in a good carpet cleaner and give the carpets a good clean once a month.


----------



## lisaf

If you have the chance... also don't allow food in carpeted areas... that is the #1 way to save your carpet, lol!


----------



## Wiggler

Don't have a chance of that, my flat is teeny, we eat at our table in the lounge, I will be buying splash mats though, Really don't want food on the carpets when I get them.

Just been looking at some of the room decorations I have picks for the kids room, they are sooo nice. I really can't wait to find out the gender so I can start buying stuff to redecorate that room!


----------



## wild2011

i have lightest cream throughout my house even the kids bedrooms, they are now 11 months old and immaculate, no shoes end of, that includes guests the respect the rule cos my carpet still looks brand spanking new, the kids eat at the dining table and we have bamboo flooring at one end of the room. might i add, once you washa carpet once u have to do it regularly and it gets wrecked ten times quicker ive not washed mine yet and wont be till atleast the summer, have a bottle of stain devils and any marks scrub with a little stain devils and hot water, you wont get ne stains that way. i still have nt a single mark on mine :)


----------



## Wiggler

Great advice ladies! Thanks. 

Rightio I'm off for the night. OH wants to play Facebook games. :dohh: 

xxxx


----------



## luckyme225

OMG I thought I was going to black out today, it was so freaky. I had to put Connor in his room in case something was to happen. I nibbled on a cookie and tried to lay down on cold sheets. Felt better after about 30 minutes, it was really scary. Uh, pregnancy can be scary sometimes.


----------



## wild2011

night night wiggler. x

lucky- hope u feel better now, it really sucks some times xx


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- thats what happened to me yesterday! it was soo scary


----------



## Soph22

hi ladies-
so excited to hear some of you already have bumps showing! mine has disappeared after the bloat from the progesterone subsided. Can't wait to look pregnant instead of just a little chubby.

anyone else suffering from headaches? My m/s has recently subsided but as soon as it did I started getting headaches! everyday for over a week now. I'm prone to headaches anyway, but now I can't take any of the drugs I used to. Tylenol is just not really cutting it. I'm trying to drink more water and eat more often, but still:growlmad:. I keep seeing "paracetemol" (not sure on spelling) on posts here; I'm not sure what that is. Is that just the UK version of acetaminophen or is it something better I can ask for?


----------



## cheree89

My favorite color when I was little was blue (light blue). My carpet was blue, my walls were blue - every accent in my room was blue (and white). I loved it! I just recently saw a living room decked out for the holidays with silver blue walls, white trim and beige/tan accents and thought - I am totally doing that up for the nursery!!! My mom objects b/c it will feel too cold. Although it is funny she didn't object over the gender issue! 

Lucky - I have had a few light headed moments too and my MW said it may be due to low iron. You might want to have some molasses on your oatmeal in the morning. :winkwink: Or at least that is what I do and now, no problems.


----------



## luckyme225

cheree- I think that would make a cute nursery. I can't wait to start doing our nursery!! Though I'm sure my husband isn't excited about the idea of painting another room haha.


----------



## cheree89

Soph22 said:


> hi ladies-
> so excited to hear some of you already have bumps showing! mine has disappeared after the bloat from the progesterone subsided. Can't wait to look pregnant instead of just a little chubby.
> 
> anyone else suffering from headaches? My m/s has recently subsided but as soon as it did I started getting headaches! everyday for over a week now. I'm prone to headaches anyway, but now I can't take any of the drugs I used to. Tylenol is just not really cutting it. I'm trying to drink more water and eat more often, but still:growlmad:. I keep seeing "paracetemol" (not sure on spelling) on posts here; I'm not sure what that is. Is that just the UK version of acetaminophen or is it something better I can ask for?

I am sorry you are suffering from headaches. I am a chronic headache sufferer. I used to go through 100 count excedrin every month to 2 months! Since I have become pregnant, though, no headaches! Ok, maybe I have had 2 or 3, but compared to the daily headaches I used to get, it has been heaven. I am pretty sure paracetamol is just another name for acetaminophen (Tylenol). 

I used to be able to control my headaches with diet - If I ate loads of veggies and fruit - especially greens (kale, spinach, etc), then I would go a while without a headache. If I started slacking on my diet, then boom, they were back with a vengeance. I have been eating really well lately and taking vitamins, so that may be helping me now too. I have also cut all caffeine and no corn syrup (soda, preprocessed foods, etc.).


----------



## cheree89

luckyme225 said:


> cheree- I think that would make a cute nursery. I can't wait to start doing our nursery!! Though I'm sure my husband isn't excited about the idea of painting another room haha.

Haha - just explain to him how easy a nursery is to paint (walls only - not much to cut around except windows, and doors). I did my two upstairs bathrooms last winter and that was a pain. I would like to paint my kitchen/dining/living rooms this winter too, but I doubt that will happen!


----------



## luckyme225

LOL, I'm pretty sure he officially hates painting. I painted our living room/ formal dinning room when we bought the house. A few months ago we (mostly he) painted the entry and the hallway leading into our living area. Then he painted the master bedroom 2 months ago. He promised to finish the downstairs bathroom awhile ago and still hasn't gotten to it. I'm hoping he will do both during Christmas break as Christmas gift, haha!


----------



## cheree89

It will be interesting to see if my OH will help with the painting. He is very concerned about me being around fumes and such, but I always get the low/no VOC paint. He pretty much hates all handy-work type jobs, which means I do them all! I really don't mind, b/c I love planning that kind of stuff and seeing what I can create (and I love my drill - haha!). I'll admit, though, that it would be nice if I came home one day and it was done (in the colors I chose, of course)!


----------



## mummy3

I had 20 pages to catch up on:dohh:

Wild sorry you feel ill, hope the sickness passes soon:hugs:

We went chuck e cheeses on saturday and watched DH paintballing, been super busy getting up the xmas tree and wrapping all the pressies.

Had my 16 week check, appointments are weekly now and saw baby wriggling again, super active baby! Ob was worried that im having braxton hicks already though but having the progesterone now so hopefully will settle.

paracetemol is the same as tylenol btw, my headaches are nasty too, I will be seeing the neurologist soon for my epilepsy so will ask him:thumbup:

Ok gotta go anja upset


----------



## cheree89

Hi everyone - Here is my scan pic. Any gender guesses? The pic is at 13 +1.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00106.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## luckyme225

I can't tell, any between the legs shots?


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. I had tons of pages to catch up on. 

Cheree, the colors you described sound exactly like our master bedroom. We have blue-gray walls with white trim. All of our accents are creams/ivory, and tans. It doesn't feel cold at all if you have the right accessories. We will likely use similar colors if we are having a boy (except adding lime green to the mix). 

You girls are killing me with the food talk. I am eating everything I see. Thankfully, I can stomach just about anything right now. I have been loving grapefruit and all things salty. I really want McDonalds but I've been able to control myself. My bump is awesome. It's huge for 15 weeks, but I'm excited to show early cause I can enjoy it longer. I've already bought a bunch of cute maternity clothes and we plan on going to the outlet mall around Christmas time to get more.


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies! 

Cheree - Lovely scan pic!

Talked to OH about redecorating and furnishing the flat last night, he said as long as I show him exactly what I want and he likes it too I can go crazy! YAY! Although he hates the idea of cream carpet, but I think I will be able to talk him round. He is also going to find out how much of a discount he gets on Dulux custom mixed paint at work, and then see if its cheaper to use his trade account at Dulux or buy it from work. I'm so excited about getting the flat done up really nice!


----------



## cheree89

luckyme225 said:


> I can't tell, any between the legs shots?

no - the tech tried to do a bottom up shot, but baby wasn't cooperating. Besides, I don't really want to know, I just like to guess. :flower:


----------



## meow951

I was getting really bad headaches but i found i had to drink loads and loads of water/ squash and i don't get them then. I can't believe how much more i need to drink! I also find i need to eat something every few hours and that helps too.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies! 

Great scan cheree :) Can they really tell the gender at 12 weeks??? wow!! 

Headaches must be a common thing, seems a few of us are suffering them :( Paracetamol wasnt helping at all so I stopped taking them, just plenty of fluids.

Im wearing maternity jeans today wow so much more comfy lol Im not sure how I feel that they fit lol Im having enough 'Im getting fat' issues, but hell right now I'll just enjoy being comfy lol

Im enjoying a few lazy days this week, back to work next week! Although Im rota'd to start back on Tuesday, and I already need the afternoon off for my 16 week MW check lol ooops!! 

Hope everyone is well :) Putting my pregnancy to the test later, the school need's cakes for Children in Need day.... as I bake awesome cakes I couldnt say no when asked lol sooooo house is going to smell... usually its divine but I havent baked since my smell sense went in overdrive lol


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, cakes! Yum!

I've got a bit of a sore throat today so I have been sat here, eating honey out of the jar :rofl: Its delish! 

I picked the colours for the kids room, now got to buy some samples and see how they look with the lighting in the room, then go to the Dulux shop to get some tins mixed! Going to get the special Endurance stuff they make, Dylan already managed to chip some paint odd his wall! 

xxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler... if you use the Mothercare link on BnB website, you'll get another 10% off the pram I think. I cant see anywhere that says not inconjuction with other offers so you'd get abother £31 off... that makes the pram onlu £279!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, that would be great, but we can't get it until January, or we wont be having Xmas :haha:

Just rang OH, he is buying the tester pots at work :) YAY!!!!

The room is going to be 2 shades of green, to match the jungle theme, should the feature wall be the darker, or paler green? x


----------



## wild2011

hmm new, schools are only allowed to use shop bought cakes. they can get in so much trouble for homemade! 

catch a few smells in a jar, i'll test drive sum1 elses baking before i dare start cooking cakes again .

replaced my slow cooker today it was on its last legs and ive gone for a 6.5l instead of the 3.5 i had.will get used atleast 5 times a week in the cold weather. 

hope weve all had good days ladies. xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I miss you ladies. I really need to get the internet at home, lol. Santa's being nice to me this year and is giving me my gifts early. I finally got a kitchen table so my kids and I no longer have to picnic on the living room floor, and I'm getting a bed frame tonight and a mattress in two weeks! 

I'm so happy because with being weeks tomorrow, I can't sleep on that couch anymore.

I hope you're all doing well, ladies!


----------



## wild2011

yay for early presents.

ive just realised 13 weeks today whooooooooooooo


----------



## luckyme225

Cheree- Are you going to wait until the baby is born or find out at the 20 week ultrasound? I have the patience not to find out but I really want to do the nursery either boyish or girlish and I want it done now haha.

new- I don't think we are even allowed to cook for kidos schools anymore :( I remember when I was a kid parents would always bake things and bring them in for the class for their child's birthday but now with all the allergies going around schools are super picky.

wild- I'm getting a new slow cooker tomorrow! I'm so excited, I better make sure to actually use it. I'm sure it will come in handy for when the baby comes *i hope*.


----------



## wild2011

lol lucky, minengets used alot especially for stews, soups, chilli, curry, caserole etc, ive bought some new slow cooker recipe books, so will try and get busy in third tri and freeze some stews etc.my 3.5l was struggling dh eats big meals and takes some to work too so id never have enuf for us all, atleast now there will be plenty to go round. :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no what a shame about not being able to bake for your schools :( pc world gone totally mad again I see!!! We do cake stalls all the time at school for one thing or another, and homemade cake and very much appreciated! They didnt have many cakes at the halloween party (I didnt bake lol) and I think thats why they asked me if Id do some for the Children in Need party as they make a lot of money selling them :) I have noticed the schools round here are very laid back with the pc world lol... I mean we're still allowed to film the kids concerts :haha: 

Hehe we've got a 3ltr slow cooker and I can make loads of meals in that for us at one time lol so much easier when its just 1 and a half meals lol (Im the half Joshua is the 1 lol)

Ive got all my baking stuff but Joshua has karate so will make them tomorrow. I will jar fresh baking smells for you to sample ;)


----------



## wild2011

im in wales too new, im suprised theres no ban where u r 2, its very much widespread across alot of the uk. due to h&s and ecoli and food alergys etc. no home made food is aloud on the school premises of any school round here except for the consumption of the particular childs lunchbox, its pants- school fetes and stuff cost ten times more cos we have to buy shop bought cakes, then buy them back for more than we purchased them. we used to have summer fete bbq, now we cannot and the serve pre cooked hot dogs warmed ina slow cooker chucked in a hot dog roll. only school meals cooked in school grounds r allowed, so i give fetes a wide birth most the time lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Where in Wales are you hun? (have we done this and my baby brain failing me?? sorry if we have lol)

What stupid rules huh!! We had hot dogs and stuff at the halloween party, as I say we always have cakes on the go for something or other lol Quite often the cakes are sold throughout the day and parents arent even there to supervise lol There was a coffee morning about 2 or 3 weeks back and they had cakes at playtime, most parents were working but the kids all had cakes and things lol What a real shame most schools dont allow it, Ive never heard that before.


----------



## wild2011

south hun though im from pembrokeshire, lol dw i got baby brain too, its quite random areas rite over uk, was on the news a fare bit cos of e coli and allergys, i can sort of see the point, but im a sucker for a homemade cake, and id prob risk it, id say less likely to be contaminated than ur average kebab, not that i eat them but u know wat i mean lol. 

ive found sparkly water in cherry flavour. urmmmmmm its lush, new one jsut out by perfectly clear, i dont drink fizzy pop or squash and tap or plain bottled water wont stay down, was really chuffed as i had 4 huge bottles for £1, 

i really fancy chilli concarne, but gonna wait a few weeks, if i eat it now and it comes up the chances r i wont be able to stomach it all pregnancy lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yay for finding a drink you can have :) Im just on cold still filtered water lol Although, I had 2 cups of tea today. I ordered one while in the cafe watching Joshua swim, I NEVER drink tea lol It was so lush I ordered a second cup hehe 

I can understand the H&S aspects, but if your child has allergies then as a rule you only let them have food prepared by you! Most kids with allergies wont have school dinners either. And you're right you going to be far safer with a homemade cupcake than a kebab or most other take away foods lol Hehe Im just thinking now how many kids have dipped thier little fingers in the mix while mummy makes cakes for school ha ha ha too clean a world creates allergies ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

Wow! I can't believe schools won't let you make cakes for bake sales! Thats rediculous! 

OH got the paint samples from work and we are going to play with them at the weekend. I can't wait. I also showed OH how I want Dylans room to look and he really likes it, I think he is finally starting to come around to the idea that I'm good at this room designing nonsense :rofl:

Baby has decided today that I need to eat constantly so I went through the fridge and freezer and ate everything that can be cooked in less than 10 minutes!! :haha: Good thing OH is going shopping tonight. 

Midwife on friday! I'm so excited! I hope I get to hears bubs hearbeat!!

xxxx


----------



## cheree89

Lucky - We are going to wait to see what we are having. Team yellow the whole way! I totally understand the decorating thing though. I will stay pretty contemporary anyway with our nursery since we will probably sell our house in not too long a time. I am seriously considering the silver blue color. I figure for a baby room, it will be soft and calming. Then if we sell the house, I will go wild with the room decor for a toddler - that would be fun!

I had a wonderful lunch today - butternut squash and pasta with a rich shaved cheese (not sure what it was, perhaps a gruyere or some other rich, hard cheese) - yummy! Winter squash is one of my favorite veggies, especially this time of year.


----------



## SteffyRae

I am the 18th of may. 2 days before oh birthday


----------



## meow951

I've decided to go shopping for maternity clothes tomorrow as my jeans are too tight now and i think it's time to stop having to undo the button when i sit down :haha:

I keep thinking that i don't want to get excited and buy things. I know that's awful but since losing bubs i just think what if something happens.....hmmm....silly me!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meow.. I got some really comfy Maternity jeans from New Look, only £16!!! Im a size 14, and I bought a 16 as no 14s have been going near. They are ok, but I really think I would have been perfectly fine with my normal size (in fact at that price I am considering getting another pair in a 14 next week). However, there is lots of growth space, and the high band means they dont slip down while they still just that bit roomy! They also got some lovely sweat tops at £16 and some lovely t shirts at £10 and some really crazy weird stuff but hey ho it cant all be perfect lol


----------



## Wiggler

I looked at the new look maternity clothes and they have some gorgeous stuff. I got 2 maternity tops for £9, but don;t think they would fit with a huge bump, they dont have much stretch, but they are perfect with a cute little bump. The £16 jeans are lovely too, but they didn't have my size and leg legnth :( Would have got some if my legs wern't so damn long :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

There was one top I really liked, but they didnt have it in my size. I'll look again next week maybe or when I go to my mums there is a bigger store they might have more range :) Peacocks have a couple of cute tops, although I dont think much of their maternity trousers/jeans. They did have some comfy leggings though, better than New Looks leggings as the wast band is high and covers the bump doesnt cut into the middle of it.


----------



## Wiggler

I will probably only get 2 pairs of maternity jeans and then some comfy non maternity joggers, I had some when I was preggers with Dylan and they were so comfy, one of them is my fav pair of joggers now! 

I don't know what tops to get though, I never go clothes shopping! I'm not getting a maternity coat though, the prices make my eyes water.

Just watched Holby City and OMG that episode was so sad! 

xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I got Holby on Sky+ only just watching the soaps lol

I got a lovely top from Matalan for £6, and one from Peacocks about £9 I think. I'll get another couple of maternity tops because I like my clothes fitted, and the tops are fitted on the top but have growth space in the bump area. They actually make me look slimmer :) I'll probably get another pair of jeans, and a pair of black trousers for work other than that Im in leggings. I dont like joggers but we'll see when I get bigger lol I can still wear my leggings and boots so I feel half normal lol


----------



## Wiggler

I don't think joggers look nice, but its such a pain in the arse trying to get jeans on when my hips are so bad that I live in them :haha: Was nearly in tears this morning putting my jeans on, joggers go on so much easier! would never wear them in public though.

I'll probably end up ordering maternity tops from the internet as our local new look is HUGE but only has a teeny weeny maternity section, and all the other shops that sell maternity clothes are bloody expensive. I refuse to pay over £30 for a top that will only get a few months use.


----------



## lisaf

ok, I'm totally joining the conversation late here, lol... but I haven't heard of schools banning baked goods around here.
I sort of understand the allergy worries.. my co-worker's son is seriously allergic to all nuts. He ended up in the ER the other day because of a cheesecake that had walnuts ground into the crust.. the mom asked the bakery and they swore it had no nuts in it.. then she went back and the looked up the recipe and saw the walnuts. So I don't know why store-bought stuff would be any safer?
Oh.. her son will even have an allergic reaction to baked goods with almond extract in it... its crazy!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww! poor little boy! It must be so hard living with severe allergies, and his parents must be constantly worried.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Do you not have George or Peacocks? Dorothy Perkins had some lovely mat clothes last time I looked and their prices were good. And Next has some lovely tops, but most are online only. Peacocks have 2 tops for £9, ermm I think one is red and the other white, and a pack with purple and a teal colour (I think lol). They got some cute slogan tops too if you're into them :)


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler said:


> Aww! poor little boy! It must be so hard living with severe allergies, and his parents must be constantly worried.

His mom takes time off work to attend any school function that will have food at it... I can't say I blame her!
Poor kid loved the cheesecake but will probably never try one again.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa, I have a nut allergy. I ordered a meal in a retaurant once, and the salad came with a dressing. Some dressings contain nut oils so I asked what it was, and no one could tell me. In the end they replaced the salad, but used the same plate I went mad. Some people really dont have an understanding of allergies, but as you say bought stuff is as dangerous as homemade, probably worse. If kids have an egg allergy, or gluten allergy etc then they will have it drilled into them that they cant eat cakes etc etc and a shop bought cake is far more likely to contain nut trace than a homemade cake. Shop bought cakes are made in large factories where nuts are probably used somewhere and therefore high risk of contamination.


----------



## Wiggler

No George or Peacocks here. Just a one or two cheap places then tonnes of up-market stores.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh thats a shame. Its hard getting online you cant get the feel for it and things look so different on yourself. Its such a ballache then having to return it. I'll just buy whats available in town lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm quite lucky, where I have lost weight a lot of my tops are big on me now so they will fit for even longer! Hopefully by the time I need maternity tops bubs will almost be here so I will save some ££'s

I am such a cheapskate!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Not a cheapsake hun, babies arent cheap, save where you can lol My tops before I lost weight are way too big now on the top, its so uncomfortable. Ive lost so much weight around the shoulder area they just hang, Im so uncomfortable wearing them. Im really fussy lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not fussy, almost everything I own was given to me by a friend that lost tonnes of weight, and before that I was wearing stuff that i had been given when I was homeless when I was 18. Its been so long since I went clothes shopping properly that I dont have any particular style of clothes that i like. 

OH says when I get to a weight and size I am happy with and can maintain he will buy me all the new clothes I want! Can;t wait but I think I will feel a bit lost in the shops. :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Where in the UK are you???


----------



## mummy3

We aren't allowed to homebake here either with is a shame as its so much nicer than shop made!

I'm in maternity clothes now, well them or pjs its 50/50, can't decide what to buy clotheswise as dunno if the weather is going to cool down, hubby keeps telling me there will be another heatwave at xmas:wacko:

Anja is teetthing so she's very grumpy, great fun with a headache lol but she has started using the potty to pee, which is awesome considering she's only 13m corrected:happydance:

Got my eldests parents evening tonight too, fun! Hubby made an apple crumble though so will get that when back.

Ooh and at my ob scan yesterday the doc said she saw a penis :shock: so the guarenteed gender place is seeing us on thursday evening and if they were wrong we get money back, Lisa I think you jinxed that one :rofl:

Hope everyone feels better today?:flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh what controversy mummy!!! Cant wait to hear how the guarantee'd place goes lol

:happydance: on the pee pee'ing lol Sorry she is teething awwwww poor little lady!! 

and can I have some of your crumble mmmmm could actually eat that with custard lol


----------



## lisaf

PMSL!!!! I was not trying to jinx you, but it will be funny to hear what their guarantee turns out to be? :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Nut allergies are the reason that we aren't supposed bring baked goods anymore. I guess these days lot's of kids have food allergies. I wonder what caused the spike, mommy's eating too good during pregnancy lol? I'm very fortunate that my son isn't allergic to nuts because he would prefer to eat everything with peanut butter on it.

I'm enhancing my maternity wardrobe. I just added two really cute shirts that I can dress up, though one is way bigger than I thought so I will have to return that one. Gives me a good excuse to go back and buy one more shirt and some preggo pj pants lol. That should hold me off to near the end because last to I wore a small until the very last month. I still have some mediums shirts left over from my first and I doubt I will be leaving the house much when I'm big/swollen/ and tired haha.

I'm making chicken teriyaki and fried rice for dinner. Not feeling too excited about it though I always love fried rice. Maybe because I just ate a piece of chocolate so I'm full, lol.

mummy- It will be interesting to see who was right and whether your having a little boy or a little girl!!


----------



## BizyBee

I teach at a school that still allows parents to send homemade baked goods in. We only have 3 kids at our school with nut allergies and those classrooms have special rules. 

I have been in maternity clothes for weeks and my students still haven't noticed I'm preggers. It's so funny how oblivious 7 year olds can be. They are brutally honest, so don't think they are just being polite.

Well, have to run. I have eggplant parmigiana in the oven and need to get the linguine cooking!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lolol Bee.. my 7yr old son wrote in his weekend diary that he went clothes shopping with me as I was too fat to fit in my old trousers lol Apparently he caused a little giggle amoungst staff lol He tells me regularly that the baby must be nearly ready to come out as my belly is nearly the size of a proper baby now lol


----------



## mummy3

Lol new, he is cute tho:haha:

My son says the baby is in a bath in mummys tummy, its random what they come up with! I couldn't wait for the crumble so just shared a huge bowl with the 2 youngest, cant get custard easily here but moose track ice cream works:cloud9:

Yep Lisa you totally caused this :rofl: Defo getting moneys worth though!


----------



## hopefulmama

Speaking of allergies, i had a facial today and before getting it done, you always list your allergies etc and let them know, well apparently something had avocado oil and my entire face had hives on it and is now just bright red and feels like its burning, it didnt help that before hand i had microdermabrasion, so my pore were VERY open and skin raw... f*cking idiots


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - aw geez that sucks!! :(


----------



## Soph22

Hi ladies-
I'm a teacher and we're not allowed to bring in anything homemade or anything "unhealthy" at all. I'm all for kids eating healthy, but carrots aren't quite as much of a treat as cookies. Not too mention it's so much more expensive to buy fresh fruit for a class of 24 than 24 cookies. Kids aren't even allowed to bring anything for snack that isn't a fruit or a vegetable!! Seems a bit overboard in my opinion. anyway, rant over.

Finally (almost) headache free today for the first time in 10 days or so. I've been trying sooo hard to drink more water. I'm getting at least 1 1/2 liters I'd say. But I'm reading that I need to have at least 2, is that right? It seems like so much!


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- ouch, that can't feel good

Soph- I think my info sheet says around 64 oz a day.

I ate a healthy dinner so I know it's only a matter of time before I'm hungry again. I give it another hour before I'm dreaming of different kinds of desserts.


----------



## BizyBee

Ugh, sorry hopeful!

New, that's funny about Joshua's journal. Maybe my students are all writing about me! :)

Soph, we encourage fruits and veggies for snack time, but allow them to bring most things. I do discourage them from bringing cupcakes and brownies. We can have them for birthday parties though.

I have to force myself to drink water. I'm never thirsty and just don't think about it. I have been getting better, but I'm not up to the recommended amount yet.


----------



## lisaf

I can see why they want to encourage healthy snacks... WAY too many parents will throw a hostess cupcake in their kids' lunches for a snack.... but to make it a rule seems a bit harsh, lol!

I did love that lots of my friends kids are no longer selling candy bars and sell other things instead.


----------



## new_to_ttc

The kids are only allowed fruit, yoghurt or cheese snacks for morning break. I think thats fair enough its something they eat everyday, so allowing cakes and sweets everyday isnt good, but as treats its no big deal kids need a bit of everything. As for packed lunches, Joshua has the most healthiest box I can musta, but withn all that he also has 1 small chocolate biscuit. One day I sent him in with a mini roll instead (small individual cake bar) and the school really went to town on telling him off and took it off him. This happened twice, so the following day I sent him in with a jam sandwich, crisps, box of dried raisins, chocolate moouse yoghurt thing and a chocolate biscuit. When he came out of school I opened the box infront of his teacher and asked why he was allowed his lunch. She said everything was on the 'allowed' list. So I went mad, there was absolutely nothing good in that box for him, he was like a kid possessed for ages lol and yet they had old him off for a small cake bar intended for packed lunches, as a treat after he had had fresh fruit, veg, humous, savory sandwich or meat, whole milk yoghurt. In the end they apologised they werent sure what the cake was (any one in the UK how long have mini rolls been in business???). Now I only give him chocolate biscuits just incase but made me mad! Kids should not be allowed all that other rubbish in their box! **steps of soap box** lol

Hopeful thats really bad :( Hope you're ok hun! 

Joshua would be way cuter if he stopped telling people I was fat lol As if I didnt have enough 'Im getting fat' issues lol


----------



## Wiggler

new - I'm in southeast England, below London. 

mummy - Can't wait to hear how everything at the gender place goes, and huge congrats on the potty peeing! Dylan isnt ready yet, so we are going to start sometime next year.

hopeful - ouch! That sounds so sore! what morons! 

soph - Yea its at least 2 litres of water a day, but it includes watery fruit. I drink all my water out of a pint glass and have 5-6 glasses a day, I know I should drink more though


Me, OH and Dylan didn't sleep well last night, Dylan woke up twice in the night, and OH got up to see to him, I woke up about 4 times convinced it was time for OH to get ready for work, but eat time he would look at his phone and tell me it was 2am, 2.30am, 3am, 4am and tell me how early it was and to go back to sleep :haha:

OH has decided he will be working an extra half day every few weeks to build up some extra holiday time so he can have time off when I am at physio and other appointments. His work are really great, they know about my anxiety and hip problems so he is allowed to take holiday at short notice to come to appointments with me. 

Talked to OH last night and the day that santa is coming to OH's work (they have a xmas day there for poeple to come in, see reindeer and meet santa) is the day after my 20 week scan so Its pretty likely that I wont be able to go after walking a few miles the day before. I'm heartbroken, I missed Dylan meeting Santa last year too, as my hips were still bad then, OH promised to take lots of pics, but its not the same. :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh Wiggler hun, why are you waiting for your MW appt to get a physio referral?? Why dont you get it all sorted and started. Im sure she'll be happy to do organise it all over the phone! There is a girl on my FB that had severe spd, oh she was a mess, and she has just recently had surgery to correct her pelvis (well actually probably be a year now) but if you want I can ask her to add you and maybe give you some advice?? There is another lass who has spd and hypermobility (I think!) and she would more than happily fill your inbox with advice if you want, she is stll suffering bless and is waiting for support from the authorities for surgery etc but she isnt happier than when she is helping someone else :)


----------



## Wiggler

My MW wants to see me in person, so instead of being stuck on the sofa twice after the walk, I though its easier to wait. I'm hoping there is a bloody miracle and I see the Physio before Xmas though, I might get crutches and be able to go with OH and Dylan to see Santa.

That would be great hun, more advice is always useful :) 

I just can't wait for the SPD hell to be over and done with, then I can finally work on getting out and tackling my anxiety issues.


----------



## wild2011

hello ladies, ive just munched a hot creamy chicken bake yum, could have eaten 3-4 lol. 

my girls are only allowed to take fruit for their snack. they have a water bottle that the school provides, they are allowed to drink through lessons etc but only water, 

lunchboxes cannot have chocolate crisps or cake, they get taken off them and binned. if they are in the infants then they get free milk at lunchtime, or a cup of water. no jouce or squash pop to be sent in. 

so mine have sarnis with chicken breast or some such filling or cold pastas or savory rice, a yogurt, a piece of fruit and carrot/cucumber sticks. they hate it hahah

school dinners r grose though mine dont like one thing on the menu, except the puddingd, seems a bit mean to allow fattening pudding after every meal but not allowing my kids a treat snack if theyve eaten their healthy lunch.

ohwell.

i need to get maternity stuff, i live right buy an out of town, next clearance, normal next, matalan clearance, george, newlook and peacocks. its literally 10 mins walking distance, so i wont have trouble getting stuff, but got so many prezzies to buy.


----------



## Wiggler

Wow, the school sounds strict, but its great that they are encouraging healthy eating. How are you feeling today hun?

I'm a short train ride away from portsmouth and they have a great centre there full of nice store with discounted prices. I might go there in January, reduced prices + january sales = very happy me :)

I made a hot lunch for us earlier, steak pie, jacket potato and peas, it was really really good, and I'm making macaroni cheese for dinner, its going to be delish! Its so nice to eat a hot filling meal when the weather is getting colder. 
xxxx


----------



## hopefulmama

Well i think its amazing they are actually going through with their word at schools and only letting kids eat well, because there are sooo many overweight kids who become overweight adults then don't understand how this happened, well i would say the parents for letting them eat whatever they want and not teaching their kids what's good and whats not and just becoming lazy and accustomed to eating poorly. I don't think a snack here and there is bad or going to hurt anyone, but I remember when I was in school and the lunches being totally crap and kids bringing horrible things with them and no one cared.
At the end of the day, i think its a bit hard and hypocritical for parents to push nutrition and healthy eating on kids when they don't do it themselves.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Do u mean Gunwarf Wiggler?
That's near me :)
God i wish it would stop raining, it's awful so glad i have a car :)


----------



## Wiggler

The only thing that really irritates me about eating healthily is the cost of healthy food is so expensive. Junk food is so much cheaper and a lot of people eat unhealthily as a result. I grew up eating unhealthy food as it was a hell of a lot cheaper than good nutritional food.

I want me, OH and our kids to eat healthily, which is why I am putting such an effort into learning to cook good homemade food. 

One thing I think that is worse than junk food is all the preservatives and additives put into food, its disgusting. I know for a fact the stuff put into food makes me ill, as when we switched to good homemade food my problems went so I dont want my kids having that stuff.


----------



## Wiggler

yea Wud, gunwarf! I love it there, haven't been in sooo long though. And Pompey does of course have a mahoosive Primark! :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Yes wiggler, i agree... thats why i prefer to cook everything myself because i know what is going in me... Unless i am going to very nice restaurants or places i know that use very fresh ingredients, or places i know the owners of so i know whats going on, i will not eat out otherwise. I quit ordering pizza, and started making my own which is so much better tasting and for you, which i think people use pizza as a easy go to, when its just as easy to make at home and can be fun.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Homemade food sometimes isnt any better or healthier. I totally agree that there isw little point drumming healthy eating into kids at school if they are going to come home to processed foods and a computer system. And there is a big part of the problem. I grew up in a large family, money was tight and so food was basic. 'working mans dinners' my mam called them. Potato bakes, stew etc etc BUT we also caqme home from school, got a bike and went out hours waiting for dinner to come. Then after dinner you played some more. No more sat still at computers for hours when we were kids and so the food wasnt necessarily all that important (although I appreciate it is!!). I cook Joshua all kinds because he has a varied palet and will eat anything, I myself dont enjoy fish and rice etc but I make sure Joshua gets it, and I limit the wii to 1hour in the week and 1 hour on a weekend day. Schools can only do so much, yet parents often pile all the blame and responsibility on them. 

And on a healthier note :haha:... the cakes went great lol House smells delish lol first batch burnt a tiny bit because a friend called round as the timer went off so they came out about 3 or 4 minutes late, so unfortunately Joshua and I will have to eat them lol


----------



## Inge

keep getting an on off throbbing pain sort of like a stitch but im sat down :shrug: It only last for a few minutes though:shrug: Also my hips and leg joints have been really hurting today at work. Not good when I stand for 6hrs a day :dohh: Urgh why does pregnancy have so many problems?:wacko:


----------



## luckyme225

I know my mom tried to feed us fairly healthy for the most part. She didn't have tons of extra money because she was a single parent and spent a lot of money on our extra curricular activities, so we would have fries, chicken nuggets, etc ... None of us were over weight and I believe it's because we would get outside and play. We could jump on the trampoline after school or ride our bikes around the neighborhood. Lots of kids spend time in doors playing on the computer or playing video games... I don't think that's helping to keep them in shape. So I think part of them blame is the food kids eat but not getting enough exercise plays a big part too.

I am an emotional wreck today. I've been all teary since I woke up. I called my husband just to tell him I love him and he asked what I had broken lol. I hope I'm not a crybaby all day.

I think it's about time I get my hair done. I was waiting until I was done with first trimester and the time has come. My roots are getting pretty bad so I'm always tossing my hair up. Hopefully I can fit some time in before Christmas pictures lol.

I have to start work early this week (tomorrow) because I have two classes I have to attend the next two days. I can imagine this is going to be one long week 1/2 of work. I just hope it passes quick, I have an ultrasound before my last day of work on Friday. :happydance: Hoping my SCH is gone and I can go back to normal activities.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhhh Inge hunni. Pregnancy definitely isnt all fun and games :hugs:

Sorry Lucky I chuckled at your DHs response, bless him!! Think we all get one of the days from time to time! I hope the scan goes well :) Im back at work next week, I do a fraction of what you do and Im dreading it, I really dont know how you manage it all hun xxxx


----------



## Inge

work is hard to do when you feel bad :hugs: I had to take a week off because of my sickness and hated it but now I cant wait til january when I go down to working weekends. Not sure what il do the rest of the week but at least Il be able to rest my bones more :thumbup:


----------



## luckyme225

I just keep telling myself... DONE IN MARCH, DONE IN MARCH, DONE IN MARCH. I can't wait to try and relax a bit before baby #2 comes and I get no sleep for a long time, a year if s/he if like Connor. Anyone else counting down the days until they are done with work haha?


----------



## Inge

me! But iv got a lot to do before baby comes. Try to get a liveable house for us all, some how make enough money :nope: and get settled before he/she comes :wacko:

The damp is bad now with this awaful weather. I touched the pillow on the bed and it was cold and damp! OH denies its because of the damp in the walls but I wouldnt be getting black rub off the wall onto my hand if it was just because the wall was cold would I?:dohh:
He doesnt want to go to the council again as they said they cant do anything til babys birth certificate comes through and he's accepted it:dohh: They dont know about the damp or overcrowding and I dont want to keep pushing him cos Im worried he'll have enough of the nagging :cry:


----------



## luckyme225

I'm sorry Inge. Hope things can get worked out and settled soon. :hugs: Something should be done about the walls, you don't need the stress of worrying.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meeeeeeeeeeeee lolol I go back to work on Tuesday and already telling myself its not too bad, soon be time to leave again lol I got 6 weeks annual leave to take between now and March so me thinks I'll have lots of time off lolol


----------



## hopefulmama

aww lucky i hope you feel better!!! sorry you're feeling so emo today!! 

So my husband has taken it upon himself to make the decision that we will be having a live in nanny and she will move in a few weeks before me giving birth to get comfortable with us and the house. As i am very appreciative to be fortunate enough to have this option, i am a little pissed he's gone and made the decision on his own and is using the daughter of the nanny he grew up with. So, she doesn't speak english well, and as it will be convenient at times to have someone around who's been doing this awhile to help me and when we want to go out or travel etc, i just feel like my opinion wasn't taken into consideration and sort of stepped over.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Speaking of done with work, my husband just found out yesterday that he and 200 other people are losing their jobs the same week I am due. This completely complicates our separation/divorce process because now we're both considering giving the marriage another chance. Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## meow951

Went shopping today to find some maternity clothes and only came back with a t shirt. New look hardly had anything and dorothy perkins was so expensive!!!!

No idea where to look now


----------



## hopefulmama

inge- im sorry you're having to deal with all that extra stress on top of already feeling stressed with pregnancy.


----------



## hopefulmama

brandi- so sorry to hear that, i know that must be a very tough decision/situation.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh Inge hunni!! Why dont you write them a letter, ask them to send an inspector round. Or give them a ring yourself... dont wait for a man to do a job we could do in half the time ;)


----------



## Inge

Lucky- I know they will take notice but its convincing the oh. he thinks because they said theres nothing they can do to help means just that. Me and my mum are going to the citizens advice centre tomorow to have a chat about housing so hoping to get soem nifo for him that will persuade him to get a move on!
Brandi - my oh has to move to a new store in March and he will lose about £400 a month as he wont get his expenses paid (travel and things) so with my job cutting hours and him losing money its not looking good.
hope it works out for the best for you :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

haha New I'm soooo jealous!! I'm gonna try too knock off a day a week but I think I'll run out of vacation by February.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Hopeful hun, Im really sorry. Im sure he just thinks he is doing the right thing by you and the baby, but its not nice to be left out of the loop. This is your baby too!! xxx

Brandi, nightmare!! Jobs are so insecure lately, I hope it all works out hun xxx


----------



## hopefulmama

new- ya i just can't believe i wasn't asked, if he wanted to go the nanny route i'd rather pick the person and not be told.Especially prefer someone who speaks english well


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- He should have gotten your opinion first. I would have been mad if my husband made a decision regarding our child's care without me. At least you will hopefully get sleep in when the baby comes.

Brandi- Hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I get just over 7 weeks annual leave and I dont think I have used any yet, hmm maybe a day or 2 I dont remember lol I'll have 2 weeks at Christmas, and 1 week in the Feb school holidays then I got another 4 weeks to have bewteen now and maternity leave in March wooppeeee lol If I dont get too fed up with work I hope to take them end of Feb beginning of March then let the maternty leave follow straight after, but dont think my work will go for that lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He's been there for 11 years. When I graduate school, my starting salary would be the same (within $2000) as his finishing salary. We are considering switching household roles until the kids are in school, in which case he'd start looking for something new. The only issue is, there's the baby, thus, conditions under which this would happen, and that's the barrier. My condition is that we attend long-term counselling to overcome our resentment and betrayal felt by the other so we don't continue the marriage where we left off, but at a better place, but his is that I give the baby up for adoption, which isn't something I have considered for a long while, and don't feel as if I could consider at this point of the pregnancy.

I know that whatever decision is made, it will be the right one...or so I hope. I just don't want to see him struggle financially. There's no way he'll find a job that pays him what he's paying now. I want to help in any way I can.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes, a nanny is a HUGE thing its permanent care for your baby and you really should have been in on the decision making! I understand your concerns about the language too. This baby will be billingual, but I'll expect any care provider to be fluent in both languages, especially as English is my only language, its important the baby understands both well.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww seems like everyone is having a rough time at the moment ((big hugs)) 

I'm not making dinner tonight now, OH is, the last thing I fancy doing right now is standing in a kitchen rushing round. 

One week and one day until me and OH have been together 3 years, and we are skint so can't even get him a card. I'm going to make him a nice one though and on the day suprise him with lots of home baked goodies!


----------



## wild2011

so ive missed 4 pages, lol i posted started to reply again and then my doppler arrived, and i got all excited.so ive been playing with it :))


----------



## Wiggler

Yay!!! Heard anuthing yet? x


----------



## hopefulmama

Well i speak, english, french, and italian fluently, and pretty decent spanish, but my husbands 1st language is spanish, but speaks english fluently and grew up going to international english schools. I just don't like the idea of having a nanny who will only speak spanish to the baby, since children are much more adaptive to learning other languages and don't want it to be speaking more spanish than english at first. Just really annoys me.


----------



## wild2011

yes on 2nd attempt :)


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Aww seems like everyone is having a rough time at the moment ((big hugs))
> 
> I'm not making dinner tonight now, OH is, the last thing I fancy doing right now is standing in a kitchen rushing round.
> 
> One week and one day until me and OH have been together 3 years, and we are skint so can't even get him a card. I'm going to make him a nice one though and on the day suprise him with lots of home baked goodies!

making the card yourself will feel a mor personal loving touch then a shop bought one. Its like when kids make a card for their mums birthdays or mothers day and the mother is always thrilled with it because its a personal touch iykwim?


----------



## 24/7

Wiggler, might be really sad, but for every anniversary I get an A4 piece of paper and draw lots of little pictures over it of all the things, good, bad, funny, stupid, memories of us, and pop it in OH's card. :D xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - YAY!!!!

Inge - Yea :) It just sucks that everything is so tight moneywise this year, bring on next year, OH gets a pay rise so will be above minimum wage, we will feel rich! :rofl:

OH is really upset that we can't have a huge christmas with a big feast this year. his parents don't really give a toss about him so he always wants us to have a big do to make sure Dylan and us have a great time. I told him we can have a mahoosive xmas next year, It'll be fantastic, but its not the same. He should love the gift I'm getting him, he chose it, its a toy helicopter that flies. he is such a big kid :haha:


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Wild - YAY!!!!
> 
> Inge - Yea :) It just sucks that everything is so tight moneywise this year, bring on next year, OH gets a pay rise so will be above minimum wage, we will feel rich! :rofl:
> 
> OH is really upset that we can't have a huge christmas with a big feast this year. his parents don't really give a toss about him so he always wants us to have a big do to make sure Dylan and us have a great time. I told him we can have a mahoosive xmas next year, It'll be fantastic, but its not the same. He should love the gift I'm getting him, he chose it, its a toy helicopter that flies. he is such a big kid :haha:

:haha: at the toy helicopter toy! Il get gary a wrestler tshirt for xmas. He is really wanting a Randy Orton "Viper" shirt. They also sell baby clothes on the wwe.com website :blush: if this one is a girl im buying "diva" booties :blush: https://www.wweshop.com/category/Kids/Babies


----------



## luckyme225

wild- How fun, i love having a doppler around for when I get worried.

I just got a letter in the mail informing me that my pap smear came back normal lol. Well that's always a bonus. I just went through my maternity wardrobe with Connor and there is only a couple pieces that were worth using this time too. I found two nice nursing tanks, so that was a bonus.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Inge! Cute!


----------



## wild2011

its a huge relief lucky, im not so anxious for the scan now, and dh has arranged to come which means alot to me as we didnt think he could, then as soon as my scan is over he has a long trip across europe. so we wont see him for a few weeks, but super glad he's coming for the scan.


----------



## Wiggler

Wild, how many heartbeats where there? :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Yeah every couple days if I have a bad day with cramps I'll whip out my doppler and it helps make everything better.


----------



## wild2011

oh god wiggler dont, lol u must have read my mind, i did it quickly before school run, was 156 , then wen i got in 20 mins later, was 134 dh sat there pissing saying oh theyve switched positions . i gave him a swift back hander :))))))


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

One of my friends keeps saying "I bet you're having twins" despite me telling him that in both scans there is only ONE baby, yet he keeps on about it, good thing he lives up north now, or I probably would have slapped him by now :haha:


----------



## wild2011

hahaha, im so gunna give dh a grilling at the scan and do the i told u so speach infront of the mw. then he can finally shut up about it, so glad he mever did this with the others or hed have no balls left lol


----------



## Wiggler

...or he will do the "I told you so" speech. :rofl: 

Bet you can't wait to prove him wrong, I looooove proving OH wrong when he is being silly about something. For nearly a year he didn't believe me that Dulux did a special paint that is designed for kids bedrooms and high traffic rooms, super strong easily washable stuff, and he kept saying "no they don't" so a few days ago I dragged him to the PC and showed him it, his face was great, wish I had the camera on me :haha:


----------



## wild2011

hahaha i love momments like that, if he gets to do the i told u so speach, i will eat my words n prob faint but im positive hes wrong. loltold him that if it is two it wud deffo be girls n did he really want 5 daughters hahahah


----------



## luckyme225

You haven't had an ultrasound yet wild?


----------



## wild2011

noooooooo ;(


----------



## wild2011

standard here is first scan at 10-12 weeks, mine got sent to my old address cos they are stupid at the hospital and ignored the uptodate address details. so i had to get it re-scheduled for next tuesday instead of 3 weeks ago grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## luckyme225

Oh, how frustrating!


----------



## wild2011

not long left im counting down the days lol


----------



## Wiggler

You must be so excited!!! I can't wait to see your scan piccies! x


----------



## wild2011

me too, all my girls scans look the same, except for chloe being slightly more olive skin and darker hair their face shape nose,s mouths etc are all identical lol.


----------



## luckyme225

at least you'll get really good pics because how far along you are.


----------



## hopefulmama

have cramps in my lower back, but not at all in lower abdomen. totally sucks


----------



## BizyBee

Nothing new here. Just anxiously awaiting Thanksgiving next week. OH's birthday is also next week and I can't wait to give him his gifts. I bought him a parenting book for fathers, a daddy onesie, and a jacket to bring golfing.


----------



## lisaf

Ack, christmas gifts.. I need to get cracking on deciding what to get people and I better get a move on for the stuff I'm supposed to make or else I'll have to quickly figure out something to buy.. YIKES...

Also.. any of you girls have any good non-baby gift ideas for me? People are asking what I want but all I can think of is baby stuff!! ARGH... I can think of things I want for $400 (new dresser etc, lol) but nothing at all in the $100 range! 
Something fun, useful, or practical (doesn't have to be all 3!)
Whats topping your girls wish lists this year?


----------



## BizyBee

I am having a hard time with ideas for me too! I told my hubby I'd like a gift card for maternity clothes. Everything I think about is baby oriented, so I gave up!


----------



## lisaf

aw, well at least I'm not the only one... my mom is asking me, and I'm supposed to tell my cousin who's buying for me this year too... 
I'm tempted to just wimp out and ask for Babies R Us gift certificates to put towards my fancy stroller I want, lol!


----------



## BizyBee

I think that's a fine plan. You're going to need it anyway, so why not get something useful! I will likely do the same.


----------



## lisaf

last christmas before kids though.. we figured we'd keep it kid-free :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

lisa- what about a day at the spa for you to relax?


----------



## lisaf

I'm really not a spa person :(


----------



## MilosMommy7

hey ladies! i know i dont post much on here. but here's my bump pic from today 15+5 :)
i've been doing pretty good. feeling a few thumps here and there over the past week. i cant wait until the next week or two when they pick up!

https://i54.tinypic.com/6y1kkl.jpg


----------



## Tawny_Renea

May 20th 2011 is my due date =)
excited!!


----------



## meow951

Just seen that MayBaby2011 has sadly lost her baby at just over 15 weeks. She had a little boy. So so sorry hun x


----------



## Wiggler

MayBaby2011 - so sorry hun

Wow Milosmommy, thats an impressive bump! I'm jealous! :)

Lisa - I have no idea what you can ask for, me and OH both decided that if my mum is going to do presents this year we would like money towards the pram. 

I think I need to teach OH how to use the storage heaters in this flat, I asked him to put the heating in the lounge on last night so it wasn't freezing this morning and when I got up it was BOILING! He put it on full blast, so I had to be creative with the furniture to block the heater off so Dylan can't go near it. :dohh:

Midwife tomorrow! YAY!


----------



## 24/7

From my journal.... 

Well home from the hospital and not feeling as positive as I had hoped, everything is ok, just not quite as we planned. We are being sent to Kings for a specialist cardiac scan for beanie, which should be in the next couple of weeks, if not next week, so will be glad when we hear the results of that. The last scan picked up some narrowing of the cord, as its struggling to cope with the blood flow through it, which can be an early sign of pre-eclampsia, and can also affect the size of the baby, as can the coeliac, so have been booked in for growth scans for the rest of the pregnancy too, so they can get beanie out if the blood flow gets to low, or the growth stops. I have to take asprin now for the rest if the pregnancy to thin the blood so it flows through easier. I am back to consultant on 23rd December, to go through the results of cardiac scan and the usual 20 week anomoly scan, so will be keeping everything crossed. 

Hold on tight little beanie. xxxxx


----------



## Inge

really hope everythings ok 24/7 :hugs:
On a positive note... I was bidding for houses this morning and realised there was only 2 beds and one beds like we usually see :shrug: then I saw a 3 bed and we had the option to bid for it :happydance: The council have let us bid for 3 beds now they know wer pregnant :happydance: wer still in silver band so 3 bands from top so I need to try to sort out a higher priority for us. At least theyre doing something for us, right? 
Hoping to see someone at citizens advice today to get some info about how to help witht eh housing. Im so happy now as theyve actually done somethnig for us even though its a small thing its still good news:thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im so sorry may :hugs:

24/7 I hope that things progress ok hun :hugs: thinking of you xxx

Inge, great news about the house, fingers crossed :) Least its a start!!

Milos great bump!!! I thought mine was coming along nicely but wow you're is ace lol With my coat zipped up now its soooooo noticable lol People started patting it congratulating me arghhhhhh

My work proper wound me up today! I called in as I was at the hospital (which is near by) and I thought it would spare me making a separate journey on Monday to do my return to work forms. They were fine with that, as I was leaving they said oh I think we have changed your shifts next week (not sure when they were planning to tell me this!). I had a look, they had me working on Monday, which is my contracted day off. They also changed all my shifts to afternoons, so starting at 1.30pm or 2pm finishing around 5pm. This is no good because it means Im sat home all day not earning while Joshua is in free education, then going out to work and paying childcare for after school care which is about 80% of my weekly wage. Ive told them no way is that fair, they tried a stupid stunt like this with me before and it didnt work in their favour then, and it wont now lol They have backed down and given me my normal round back, I dont understand why they tried to take me off it! Roll on March lol Ive spoken to HR she said I can take all my remaining annual leave prior to my maternity leave (normally you can only have 3 weeks off at once). So going to work out how many weeks I have left (4 weeks I think) I'll probably take most of April as Mat leave, 4 weeks for annual leave so I should be able to finish first week of March wooppeeee!!!


----------



## luckyme225

So sorry maybaby for your loss :hugs:

24/7 sorry your having to worry. Thinking of you.

I have some mandatory classes today at the hospital so I figured I'd go online on my cell phone since I have a free minute. I didn't think about buying nice black slacks for days like today so I'm squeezing into my prepregnancy ones. Talk about uncomfortable. Hoping the day goes by fast because classes are a bore. Hope you ladies have a good day.


----------



## wild2011

really sorry maybaby,

24/7 -got everything crossed for u hun and hope things work out just fine.

had a cleaning spree, now relaxing before sickyness kicks in, pay day tomorrow and my house is foodless, if theres a such word so going to stock up completely. then a few stocking fillers for the kids . 

just had another sneaky go on the doppler had lots of bangs and thuds, thats me being told to bugger off with the poking lol.

was being sick last night and i completely pee'd myself. i just stood there crying till dh came to the rescu, i dread to think how muhc worse it will get wen the bump and pressure is immense lol, sob xx


----------



## lisaf

aw Maybaby - so sorry to hear that!!

24/7 - hope everything turns out ok and I'm glad you're getting the attention you need to monitor what's going on!


----------



## 24/7

Thank you everyone, am feeling slightly better tonight, more able to deal with whats to come, and feeling more positive about us coping through it all, especially if beanie is very early, but we are just going to keep hoping that we make a good gestation and beanie has the best possible chance. xxxx


----------



## wild2011

stay positive hun, atleast ur in the best possible hands, and while they are keeping a close eye u and baby will be well looked after. xx


----------



## meow951

Just got my 20 week scan through for the 9th December at 3:20pm. I'm supposed to be going to Bournemouth that day to see a band at 7pm and i don't think i'll make it in time!

I'm going to have to phone them tomorrow and see if they can change it but i'm well bummed out about it lol I dont want to have to wait even longer!


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - Hope things are OK hun, glad to hear they are taking good care of you :hugs:

meow - hope they can change the appointment for you hun. 



I have had a good day, my little man makes me more and more proud of him with every passing day. Today he ate all his breakfast, all his snacks and all his lunch. Barely touched dinner, but this is the most he has eaten in one day in his whole lifetime! :happydance::happydance: And now where he is eating more he is sleeping in a bit later in the mornings :) 

xxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meow hope you get to change you date! 

Wiggler sounds like lttle man is doing well yay!!

Well last batch of cakes in, I think I have done 6 batches of 12 lol 3 butterfly cakes and 3 batches of sultana cakes lol Well I say 3 batches of butterfly cakes lolol.... I may not have enough buttercream icing I kinda ate some (most) of it mmmmmm Im not one for sweet stuff really but that was delish lol


----------



## Wiggler

yea, after all the many, MANY problems we have had with him eating (from when he was 7 months old) I just have to shout from the rooftops when he eats! 

I'm really scared about weaning this baby though after the problems with Dylan. I'm hoping to do BLW, but just the thought of weaning terrifies me and OH. 

Also hoping to avoid the HV's this time, they were VILE to me after Dylan was born, one even called social services on me because my curtains were closed and she had seen my medical history. Not nice to have a social worker and a doctor turn up with only 2 hours notice.


----------



## lisaf

what is BLW and HVs?


----------



## Wiggler

BLW = baby led weaning (starting your baby off on real food, not purees, there is a lot of info on it in the Weaning and Nutrition section)

HV = Health Visitors (They assess your babies weight and growth and you see them on a regular basis in the UK)


----------



## lisaf

ah gotcha! Thanks, lol. I wanted to understand what you were posting so I could reply!

My friend has a history of eating disorders on her medical file. When she was in the hospital after giving birth she didn't like the lunch options so she sent her husband out to get her some food. She got pestered by several doctors while her husband was gone about not eating and how she's hurting her baby/milk supply etc. Nobody believed her that her husband was getting her food until he showed up. Kind of crazy though I sort of understand it! Even though she wasn't truly trying to be anorexic again... if she was, they can't just let it go and her word that her husband is bringing food is not enough for them to leave her alone since people with eating disorders often have lies to cover up.

I don't know that I would be able to take that in stride or not if they were harrassing me though!


----------



## Wiggler

Every HV i saw (4 of them before I stopped seeing them) kept bringing up my medical history (I have a history of severe depression, self harm and suicide attempts but that ended a few years before I even got pregnant) they never asked about Dylan, just did the routine weigh in then grilled me on how I was feeling etc etc. I was feeling fine, then after one of them called the social because my curtains were closed I put a stop to seeing them. (If the health visitor had bothered to ask, I had the curtains closed as I have very senitive eyes, and in summer having the curtains open turns the lounge into a sauna)

I understand them wanting to make sure me and baby are good and safe, but that was totally out of line, as was some of their advice regarding Dylans eating, they suggested, before he was one, that I stop ALL of his milk and he would get hungry enough for food. :(

Going to talk to my MW tomorrow about the HV thing as I don't want to see them. If it comes to it OH said he will take time of work to take bubs there, but he hates the idea of them getting involved again.


----------



## Wiggler

Anyway.. sorry about that. On to happier topics. 

What are you all planning to eat on Xmas day?

I'm going to have a full fry up for brekkie, then for the big dinner a roast turkey leg, with all the trimmings and my special homemade broccoli in cheese sauce, and trifle for pudding, then yummy snacks all evening. YUM! x


----------



## lisaf

Lol, umm, it will be a big family dinner with my mom's family (last time I counted we had 27 people there.. and thats wasn't everyone!). I'm sure there will be some big meat dish... roast or turkey or ham... then plenty of savory sides like sweet potatoes, mashed potatoes, yams, green beans etc etc...
but its really ALL about the cookies.. mmmmm


----------



## mummy3

Mmmm cookies! I just made the kids a batch of snickerdoodles:cloud9:

Lisa, the hospitals over here are so strict with diet and eating compered with the UK, with my BMI being low last time they brought in a dietician and everything, got like 3 extra meals ( mostly danish pastries lol) and monitored quized etc. In the UK was just left to it.

24/7,:hugs: Its really good they have you on aspirin. My first 2 pregnancies I have problems with blood flow through the cord, the first I did develop pre eclampsia and HELLP syndrome but dd was not small for gestation. The second I was on aspirin and he was fine although a month early. Do you know exactly what tests they are using to monitor you? I had weekly doppler ultrasounds where the consultant measures the flow through to the placenta, and they check for notching. Big:hugs: though.

New lol your baby has a sweet tooth:haha: 

Wiggler:hugs: To eat at xmas, I believe atm its roast chicken with trimmings and then a novelty spiderman cake :rofl:

Meow, I hope you get a better date so you can see your band!

Hopeful, how you doing hun?

Off for the gender check again in a couple of hours, nervous now:dohh:


----------



## lisaf

keep us posted on the gender 'guarantee' results ;)


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: doubt I'll believe em now!


----------



## lisaf

lol is it a 3D picture?


----------



## luckyme225

Good luck at your scan mummy.

I'm so tired. Kind of annoyed as well. My husband stayed home today while i was at work from 6am-3:30pm. I got home around 4:30 and asked what was for dinner and he said whatever you want to make yourself, umm excuse me, on the days I'm off I make sure there is food on the table whether I cook it or order out. So I said fine I guess we can do pizza and he told me to go ahead and order it. GGGGRRR haha. Good thing when I get home from work tomorrow he is taking me out on a date or he would be in real trouble lol. Another early day tomorrow then back to my evening shift fun.


----------



## lisaf

omg I hate it when my husband refuses to even order the take-out, lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy good luck and i am way better thank god.

lucky- i know the feeling, i feel like everything i do is taken for granted half the time or is down played big time. 

I have no tolerance for people, especially women. I have never been a girls girl who gets along with most women or can really relate half the time, but lately most woman i meet i get so annoyed. They are soo fussy and dramatic, I have always been more prone to having good guy friends, and right now i am about to blacklist most of the female friends I do have, because having to interact with their friends is the worst part. I know this sounds bad, but I just can't help it.


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful, I know what you mean by girlie girls, theres a whole load her in San Diego!

Lisa yeah its in 3d as well as 2d.

Lucky, wow that was harsh of your hubby, take out pizza is very good tho:winkwink: Its our date night tomorrow too, got childcare and everything lol.


----------



## hopefulmama

mummy- haha i can't even handle california chicks normally, let alone now i am sure.. i always notice girls in cali love to hug every time they see each other and say "hella" a lot. It's a completely different breed of girls there.


----------



## lisaf

lol...do I dare admit i use the world hella?
But I am NOT one of those girlie girls who freakin squeal every time they see each other and are all huggy, lol.


----------



## hopefulmama

lisa oh no!! don't tell me you're one of those hella's! I think it's the worst in san fran, that's where i really hear it a lot. You redeem yourself for not being one of those squealy huggy fruit loops. Whats with that? I don't understand where it comes from.


----------



## lisaf

I was raised up in San Jose... the 'hella' thing is a bay area thing, lol... I know its considered annoying by most people, but it actually one of the only regional things that we have that is so unique, so I'm oddly proud of it :dohh:
I do not know whats up with the squealing thing.. but omg, its SO much worse when its in an enclosed space... and so freakin obnoxious (or dare I say its 'hella obnoxious'? :haha: :rofl:)


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya my best friend lives in Hillsborough outside of SF and whenever we go to the city, i wish I could walk around with ear plugs. I went to San jose once and had dinner and drinks on Santana row (i think thats what it is called), that was even worse haha. What I do like about right there is the Half Moon Bay Ritz Carlton, it's beautiful right on the cliff on the water.


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- I'm the same, I was joking with my friend the other day that I'll have to have a co-ed baby shower since barely any of my friends are girls.

The pizza was good. I had 4 pieces and some cheesy bread haha. :blush:


----------



## lisaf

Ah yes, Santana Row... that was built right around the time I moved away, but so neat that you've been somewhere I know, lol.
I do think the San Jose girls are bad... BUT I think the farther south you go, the worse it is! Maybe its because I now live in a college town but its pretty bad here!
And all the girls are the same type of person.. its so boring.
The only social life is bars/drinking which just isn't my thing.


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- i am sooo jealous, i LOVE cheesy bread!!!! 

lisa- ya i went there once, i would have to assume you're right with the farther south the more annoying they get.


----------



## luckyme225

The best part was dipping the cheesy bread in garlic sauce lol.


----------



## hopefulmama

my varicose vein is really bothering me today, its on my right leg in the calf/behind knee.. this pregnancy is really irritating it. I never had cellulite, spider veins or varicose veins (the worst) till I took the birth control Yaz, after yrs of being on it they discovered all these problems with it, even tho they still sell it. Well i was one of those unluckies who got the side effects. I also was flying internationally a lot, which didn't help. Now i have to wear a compression stocking and take a low dose aspirin a day. Now that i am pregnant they wont treat it with saline til after I have the baby. Super annoying.


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky the best part is ALWAYS the garlic dipping sauce!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping by to say hi! :hi:


----------



## hopefulmama

Hi bizy!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

new_to_ttc said:


> Im so sorry may :hugs:
> 
> 24/7 I hope that things progress ok hun :hugs: thinking of you xxx
> 
> Inge, great news about the house, fingers crossed :) Least its a start!!
> 
> Milos great bump!!! I thought mine was coming along nicely but wow you're is ace lol With my coat zipped up now its soooooo noticable lol People started patting it congratulating me arghhhhhh
> 
> My work proper wound me up today! I called in as I was at the hospital (which is near by) and I thought it would spare me making a separate journey on Monday to do my return to work forms. They were fine with that, as I was leaving they said oh I think we have changed your shifts next week (not sure when they were planning to tell me this!). I had a look, they had me working on Monday, which is my contracted day off. They also changed all my shifts to afternoons, so starting at 1.30pm or 2pm finishing around 5pm. This is no good because it means Im sat home all day not earning while Joshua is in free education, then going out to work and paying childcare for after school care which is about 80% of my weekly wage. Ive told them no way is that fair, they tried a stupid stunt like this with me before and it didnt work in their favour then, and it wont now lol They have backed down and given me my normal round back, I dont understand why they tried to take me off it! Roll on March lol Ive spoken to HR she said I can take all my remaining annual leave prior to my maternity leave (normally you can only have 3 weeks off at once). So going to work out how many weeks I have left (4 weeks I think) I'll probably take most of April as Mat leave, 4 weeks for annual leave so I should be able to finish first week of March wooppeeee!!!

i'm was surprised since i didnt start to really show with DS until 19 or 20w. i know they say you may show sooner, but this was a lot sooner. hahah. i feel so fat now :( lmao


----------



## MilosMommy7

on another note, i have an appt on tuesday. hopefully we take a peak at baby, or i can atleast schedule my gender scan. i cant wait! :D


----------



## Wiggler

Cheesy bread with garlic dipping sauce, that sounds delish! I'm hungry now! :haha:


Midwife appointment today in 4 hours! YAY! I can't remember if they are taking bloods again today or not, if they do I really hope its not the trainee taking it again, she was a bit rough with the needle last time.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler real shame you had problems with your HV :( Mine was lovely. I do know how scary it is when the social services coming banging on the door though. Joshua bumped his head once, he was just learning to move and was shuffling around then from no where, feet dug in the floor and he did a huge back jump back it would have been mega cute and a huge milestone if he hadnt have landed on the TV stand :( So I took him to the hospital who said I had over reacted and he was fine and we were discharged with a pamphlet on head injuries. Anyway about 12 hours later he started being fiercely sick and just clingy and clammy so no doctors I just went stright back to hospital where he had mild concusion and was admitted. He was perfectly fine, but Id not been home a few hours when 2 policemen and 2 social workers knocked on my door. The hospital had documented 2 separate head injuries, 2 separate hospital visits, even though children always get a 24 hour window to be brought back and skip the waiting time if things get worse, he had been booked in twice. So of course they wanted answers as to how he sustained 2 head injuries. Once they heard the full truths nothing more said, but it was the scariest thing in my entire life. 

Mummy so excited to see the results of this guranteed gender scan lol 

Milos Im at clinic on Tuesday too :) I'll hear baby but wont be getting to take a peek this time :( I should have been there this week but dates all got jumbled at the start lol

Wiggler, you'll probably get offered the Downs test today. I dont think we have more bloods taken at 16 weeks (unless you want the downs test). Tell me if we do so I can brace myself for Tuesday ha ha You'll get to hear baby on the doppler though yay!!!

I tried to take a bump picture today. Im going to post it because I have plucked up the courage to take it lol, but its a bit close and I dont have a mirror to take one of my reflection lolol I didnt do bump pictures bump anything with Joshua just cried and cried about getting fat so its a huge thing for me to do this lol (even though I am still crying about getting fat lol)
 



Attached Files:







16wks 6 days (450 x 600).jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Inge

:growlmad: gary needs to have the MOT done on the car by end of the month! He's left it late hasnt he?:haha:
He has a folder he has all his car documents in but his damn mother has moved it and she's not home til 3pm and gary doesnt get back til 10pm and I have to pick my brother up from school and go to my mums with him so we cant ask her til tonight! She'll say she doesnt know where it is as with everything she loses! Times like these really make me wish we had our own place as things wouldnt be messed with then. She doesnt take no for an answer so if we say to leave something she'll do it anyway :dohh:
And he's lost my hat I need to wear in the kitchen for work tomorow :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

He doesnt need any documents for his MOT hun. Its all computerised now, so even if you have it done early the new certificate will have the extra days added on to match the date of the last certificate (I do make sense in my head honest!) Hope it passes!!! If its not due tll end of month he has plenty of time :)


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> He doesnt need any documents for his MOT hun. Its all computerised now, so even if you have it done early the new certificate will have the extra days added on to match the date of the last certificate (I do make sense in my head honest!) Hope it passes!!! If its not due tll end of month he has plenty of time :)

you sure? he said he needed the papers that was in there :dohh: dont tell me that paddy he had was for nothing?!:growlmad: he's in trouble if it was :growlmad:


----------



## new_to_ttc

You used to need the original MOT if you were testing it before the due date, but now you dont. Since 2007 (I think) it has all be computerised so you can take it to any MOT test station and they will have the details of the previous test and when it passes, they will issue the new test certificate with the previous dates (extending the MOT to the original dates)


----------



## Wiggler

I had the downs test at 12 weeks, came back low risk, this was just a check up.

It went really well, Heard bubs HB which was at 143BPM :) Also got my referal for Physio, there is about a 6 week wait so will hear from them after Xmas. Poor Dylan got a bit grumpy in there though after we took him away from the toy in the waiting area, and my hips are killing me, so i'm taking it easy for the next few days.

xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive declined the test (dont know if thats the right thing to do or not but didnt need the worry lol)

Did they do any bloods? Glad the physio is getting sorted :) You rest up now hun xxxx


----------



## wild2011

hey ladies, i declined the test too new, i didnt have it with ne of my girls .

sorry ur hips are hurting you wiggler hugs.

ive not caught up yet so if ive missed ne one ss.

just got in from shopping and trying not to put it away lol x


----------



## Wiggler

No bloods this time, I see them next at 25 weeks so will probably have bloods taken then. 

GRR My poor poor hips and pelvis have got so much worse since I have got back, sat down and relaxed. :( I think i'll have to put some money by to get a taxi to the scan next month, no way am I walking over a mile each way.

I asked my MW about the heart rate boy/girl thing and she said its a nice idea, but tehre is no truth in it :(


----------



## wild2011

yer i had this convo with my midwife, its just an old wives porky, there is no difference, and lets face it the only way to find out is with a gender scan was the answer i got lmao x


----------



## Wiggler

I can't wait til my 20 week scan! 1 month, 1 day to go! Can't wait to see bubs again, know he/she is healthy and growing well then find out (if bubs will cooperate) if they are pink/blue flavour :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

3 weeks 4 days to my gender scan :)

Sorry your in so much pain hun! I havent heard back from my friend, not seen her on line actually but soon as I catch her I will try get you some tips!!

Hiya Wild, how you feeling hun?? I have Joshua keep the shopping for me lol I hate doing that job, hate shopping, but worse is putting it away lol I keep what I have to, but his little job is putting the rest away he loves it lol (thankfully!!)


----------



## Inge

we went to see oh's little boy today as he was off school ill (he was running around so someone is telling porkies we think :dohh:) and theyr new tiny tiny snuffly staffy puppy was there!:cloud9: im so broody for one now :wacko:
I also have to go pick my 14yr old brother up from school at 3pm so im not gonna be resting much! 
Im still having some feelings in my tummy, well left hand side by my hip. It feels like a stitch but a little bit thumpy like something tensing up or vibrating almost :shrug: not sure how to describe it :shrug: It happened 2 nights ago at 5pm then yesterday at 630pm and it wasnt gas or a muscle pain as I was sat down relaxed and hadnt strained myself recently. I dont like feeling things I cant explain:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

AWWWW!! puppies! I want a puppy soooo much. Don't think my kitten would like a puppy too much though :haha:

I told OH as soon as we get a house we are saving up £1000 to buy a pug puppy :)

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSa-wndfW9BmucFfZatMZjh2XFkNLrGyCBMma10o5cN4XQcYVmECA

Soooo cute! 

I hate putting the shopping away too, so thats OH's job, I don't mind doing the shopping though, I love picking out lots of yummy food from the comfort of my own home :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

If its in the same place its probably muscle or body bits stretching and moving. Or if you sit in the same position both times, could be baby settling ;) How cute yeah!! Im feeling lots of movements now, the other night s/he was sooooo wriggly I tried to turn on my other side to watch TV, but after a few minutes started up again lol Sure there was a party going on I wasnt invited too lol I feel movement about 3 or 4 times a day, often over about 30 minutes lots of little movements :)


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> If its in the same place its probably muscle or body bits stretching and moving. Or if you sit in the same position both times, could be baby settling ;) How cute yeah!! Im feeling lots of movements now, the other night s/he was sooooo wriggly I tried to turn on my other side to watch TV, but after a few minutes started up again lol Sure there was a party going on I wasnt invited too lol I feel movement about 3 or 4 times a day, often over about 30 minutes lots of little movements :)

its always when Im sat in this chair and I dont like it cos it's sort of tickly. Iv never had it before so not sure what to think. it usually lasts for around 20-25mins then stops :shrug:


----------



## Inge

when i go to my mums Im making a big pasta bolognese bake with cheesy baguette mmm.....:happydance:


----------



## meow951

new_to_ttc said:


> If its in the same place its probably muscle or body bits stretching and moving. Or if you sit in the same position both times, could be baby settling ;) How cute yeah!! Im feeling lots of movements now, the other night s/he was sooooo wriggly I tried to turn on my other side to watch TV, but after a few minutes started up again lol Sure there was a party going on I wasnt invited too lol I feel movement about 3 or 4 times a day, often over about 30 minutes lots of little movements :)

I'm glad you've said this! I've been feeling baby move quite a lot over the past couple of days and had my first proper "kick" (felt like being poked from the inside) yesterday.

I was worried that i wasn't feeling baby at all as it seemed to be a lot and thought perhaps it was indigestion lol


----------



## wild2011

im good thanks new, managed to get the shopping away, i did a huge shop it was so busy in tescos, i got mega stressed. ive just made a huge home-made lasagne, which dh and girls will be having wiv steamed cauli carrots peas and baby new pots, gunna portion some up for me for tomorrow, as im still not up to eating after 12pm ish. have pre-worked out meals for the next few days, need some routine and dh so tired from work at the mo, i promised myself id do my best to prep food early on and leave it to dh to get on with. besides hes an awful cook, he only does cooking wen im pregnant, lol

trying to upload a pic of my girls today for their non-uniform in their pudsey bear tops awww. 

yayyyyyyyyy its almost tuesday :) xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua has gone to school in PJs, dressing gown and slippers lol I am dreading what state he comes back in, Telfon trousers are durable and can cope with the playground Im not sure Ben 10 cotton PJs are quite the same lol

Meow.. awwwwwwww... bubs is awake now fidgetting lol Its sooo weird yet so cute. They very proper movements and prodes now :)


----------



## meow951

Just rang the hospital and they're sending me a letter with my new appointment date on it so it'll probably be 4 weeks away now instead of 3 weeks but never mind. Can't be helped!

Don't know why she couldn't tell me over the phone though lol


----------



## meow951

She just phoned back and the earliest they can do it is 21st December.

Ah well lol seems so long away!


----------



## mummy3

Yay for feeling movement:happydance:

Hopeful yep the girls here in San Diego will try and hug/kiss you at any opportunity, completely different to where I grew up in Scotland!

So we are backon team pink again :rofl::dohh: She did the scan for a full 30 mins, was awesome although the other 3 kept taking turns to do shadows in front of the projector lol. She had cord between her legs for at least 20 mins of the scan so thinking thats what was seen on monday. Also they are triple checking on tuesday evening so our simple $60 gender check has turned into 3 scans, not complaining though :haha:

They did see that my fluid is low though, so going to ring perinatology to get checked esp with having the braxton hicks, worrying a bit though with my history of preterm labour.

Off to soft play today, great fun! Then outback steakhouse for tea:cloud9:

Wild do you feel any better? Sickness is no fun:hugs:

Wiggler omg how cute is that pug! Have you considered a French Bulldog? We have one and sooooo cute!


----------



## luckyme225

I hate trying to read forums from my cell phone but I needed my morning may babies fix haha. I caved and got a latte this morning because I got maybe four hours sleep before I had to leave for work. I spent the night getting sick and horrible cramps. Baby seems fine though, nice heart rate on my doppler. This will really put a damper on date night tonight but who knows when we can get out again.

Hopeful, I took yaz too, hated it. I will never take birth control pills again, screws up my body.


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- i will never go back on birth control, it screws everything up big time. enjoy your latte and try to have a good day!!!

I had really weird cramps too, I always get them on my right side where my larger ovary is, its always been my bad side with my period too.


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - I considered a french bulldog, but since having Dylan i'm very wary of breeds I don't know, and as I grew up with Pugs I know their temperament etc etc. And 3 scans for the price of one! Lucky lady! 

Wild - send me some lasagne, it sounds yummy!


----------



## wild2011

im not being sick as much but feeling nausea constantly, was just evenings for the actual nausea, now its all day all nite, though did manage the meat isle in tescos today and i dont usually manage to look at meat. so getting better on that front

my girls are jumping round the room with excitement, for the htought of mummys cooking lol, ive put the lasagne in so if i dont feel upto finishing it off dh can just steam the vegs n potatos. surely he cant spoil them too??? lol


----------



## wild2011

my lasagne is the best. i dont use jars of sauce, mine made from scratch. and its blooming marvelous. plenty to go round hun, though it might be mush by the time i send it to u lol


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds like things are getting better for you hun! Thats great! 

I don't mind mush, as long as its food I'll eat it :rofl: 

I can't beleive how fast the unstoppable hunger has come on. Poor OH is dreading how much the shopping bill will go up :haha: But if bubs wants food, bubs gets food.


----------



## wild2011

wat bubs wants bubs gets all the way. lol we just bought 4 advent calenders, cos bubs must have one too according to my eldest, well who am i to complain lol. :)

my bestest buddie has been rushed to hospital with chest pains. in the middle of having tests and xrays done, gosh i was with her only this morning and we thought she was suffering from really bad indigestion. :O


----------



## wild2011

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo my tickers moved up a box lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm getting an advent calander too, for bubs of course :haha:

Aww, I hope your friend is ok!! ((hugs))

Yay for tickers moving up a box :)


----------



## wild2011

feel like im catching up with u girls till u all move up again lol, thanks hun, got her dh keeping me updated. 

gunna have to use laptop cam to take pic of my scan wen it comes, so im not thinking it will be clear, wen i take from ym phone it wont upload on bnb :(


----------



## 24/7

I have to resave all pictures into paint for them to be able to upload here, not sue if that might help you? xx


----------



## Wiggler

I have to take pics of the scans on my phone and tranfer them, the quality is always rubbish, but i really can't be bothered to find the printer and scan them :haha:


----------



## wild2011

how do i do that?lol


----------



## 24/7

Open paint, then when in paint go to file, open, pictures then click on the picture you want, then save as.... Then attempt to upload here. xx


----------



## wild2011

:cry:
nope, still getting invalid file type. pooooo


----------



## Wiggler

:( I hate that some phones don's save pictures as a normal file type :(


----------



## wild2011

its crap lol


----------



## Wiggler

I think I have OH well trained, he is currently making me a snack :) I wonder what else I can train him to do...


----------



## 24/7

What letters are after your pictures? It needs to be jpeg for here, or atleats it does for me. xx


----------



## mummy3

Wild I hope your friend is ok:hugs:

Wiggler, I know what you mean about not getting a breed you don't know, our frenchie is great temperment luckily but our eldest is allergic so Sadie now stays with the MIL about a 5 min walk away lol

I hate birth control pills too, they mess your system and for me dont even work:wacko:


----------



## wild2011

bitmap image, i dunno how to change it over


----------



## wild2011

ty mummy.. i keep seeing people announcing their bumps flavour, its getting me so anxious for finding out,lol need to calm myself and get other scan over with first.


----------



## 24/7

When you go to save as in paint, there should be a drop down menu to change it to jpeg. 

Gender scan for me next saturday. xx


----------



## wild2011

kk im looking for the jpeg bit lol x


----------



## wild2011

:happydance::happydance:

thankyou 24/7 :)

yay bet ur excited for ur gender scan... posted on ur journal hun


and....... jpeg here we go lol 

a pic of my girlies today, dressed up for childrens in need/anti bullying week

so they had to have blue on aswell as pudsey top which i personalised. x :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







pudsey1.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 24/7

Well done wild, oooh, off to journal now, thank you lovely. :D
Girlies look fab. xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww thats a lovely pic hun!


----------



## wild2011

ty :) its blue glitter and eyeshadow on faces they dont have bags like mummy hahahhax


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Since we're sharing pictures and belly pictures, these are my two and my latest belly picture. The picture of my kids is about a year old.
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 1









17 weeks - speck.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi, your kids are so cute, and I am very jealous of your bump! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMr15uLQvs0 

This is my little man taken the beginning of this year :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awesome bump Brandi!!! Cute photo of the little uns awwww

Wild your girls are cute too awwwww... yay for jpeg!! 

If you down load a programme called PIXresizer (and it does work on vista and 7).. just google PIXresizer lol then you can save images in jpeg, much easier than saving them in paint, plus it reduces the file size without distorting the imgae so you can enlarge it after, or print it as it is, the pixel quality reamins good!


----------



## Inge

just asked gary if he'll go to the council on monday as its his day off. He'll have all day as Im at work but he wont do it and said if we go I have to say it all :dohh: why me?! Why do I have to do everything for him? The other day we came home and I was holding onto my lunchhaha:) and he wanted me to make him a tea and I just made it to the toilet in time and when Id finished being hysterical he asked where the tea was :dohh: god men annoy me sometimes:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

My OH asks me to make him coffee, and I tell him very politely to make his own damn coffee and make me a tea while he is at it :haha:

OH is being very nice today actually, he even went and got me a pack of Chicken Super Noodles that I have wanted for ages... I wonder what he wants :rofl:

Gotta say though, I hate going to the council, we get there, even though no-one is there we have to wait for 30 mins, then they are rude to us.


----------



## luckyme225

Well I got out early, so I'm happy. Now I'm sitting at the tire shop getting my snow tires put on my car since we are supposed to get snow this weekend. I feel better now too so I will be able to eat at one of my favorite restaurants tonight. Everyone's kids are so cute. I'll have to share some of my little man sometime. Everyone have plans for the weekend?


----------



## Wiggler

No plans here, apart from supervising OH doing housework and I have a hot date with my Dyson :rofl: I also have to budget the money coming in at the end of the month to make sure we have enough for the tree, decs, pressies and food after we pay rent, council tax and the phone bill. Being an adult is no fun sometimes!


----------



## lisaf

Hey Inge - I think the sensation you were describing is what I've been feeling. I felt it a little bit back at 9 weeks or so... it mostly went away but has been back lately.
Its kind of a buzzy feeling low in the pelvis... it goes on too long and is too steady to be movement... my doc said it might be bloodflow... 

I got to hear the heartbeat today!!! I don't know why my doctors don't count the heartrate for me, lol... they just listen and go 'yup, sounds good' :dohh:
I want to know what team I'm on SO badly!! ARGH!


----------



## Wiggler

Yay for hearing the heartbeat! I had to ask the BPM or she wouldn't have told me. 

When is your gender scan hun? x


----------



## lisaf

Dec 15th... VERY impatient here, lol!!


----------



## Wiggler

I hope the time flies by for you hun!

My OH is being amazing this evening, Even though he is working tomorrow he has tidied the whole lounge and is doing the washing up! Without me even asking! He is so amazing sometimes :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- why dont you just look at the monitor of the sonogram, doesn't it say on there. the machines in both of my dr offices do. 

So tonight i am going to this super divine restaurant that is like a tapas style of every type of food in the world, so you can get a little italian, american, french, polish, etc etc... Pregnant woman's dream, aside form the fact that its a very 'hip, hot spot' and it is going to be packed and loud and i have to wear to heels :( I hat ebeing in loud restaurants and barely being able to hear the person you are with because people are talking over music then talking over other people. becomes impossible.

Wiggler- your son, so cute! babies are so funny to me, so easily amused.


----------



## lisaf

they didn't do a sonogram this time, and the machines/print-outs have never given me a heartrate on my previous ultrasounds.
I'm sure the full anatomy scan one will, since they have much higher tech equipment over at that office.


----------



## luckyme225

OK since your ladies are sharing pictures of your kids, I have to share my Connor.


----------



## cheree89

Hi everyone -

I am out of town for work, so I have many pages to catch up on! I did see that Mummy3 was back on team pink - fun! I am still back and forth as to what team I am on - staying team yellow, though. I think my nub scan looks girl - but I got the impression from the tech that it was a boy.

Hopeful- I was off BC pills for many years (somewhere around 6ish). Best decision ever!

I think my flight made me ill yesterday. I have that wonderful condition known as post nasal drip and it is making my throat so uncomfortable! It is strange, because I am hardly ever ill and this will be my 2nd cold since becoming pregnant!

Hope you all are well! xo


----------



## hopefulmama

aww lucky your son is sooo cute!! such pretty eyes!!


----------



## msq

Hey ladies!
Just found out we're on Team :pink: today!
We had our 3D scan, it was amazing <3


----------



## Soph22

Such cute kiddos all! 

So excited to hear everyone's gender scan results and upcoming scan dates. So far do we only have 2 team pinks? 
My gender scan is on Dec. 6th. 17 days away! I think it will feel so much more real when I can imagine a little boy or girl. 
My tummy is hard now! As of last night I feel a hardness (under the flab) that I've not felt before.


----------



## BizyBee

So jealous that so many gender scans are coming up. Mine isn't until Dec. 27th, so it's going to be a long wait. 

Love the kid pics girls.


----------



## lisaf

I'm jealous too! Lol!
I can't wait to be able to call this a him or her


----------



## Wiggler

Lucky - Your son is soooo cute!

msq - congrats on team pink! 

cheree - hope you feel better soon


----------



## MilosMommy7

new_to_ttc - i dont think i'll see either. so i'm not getting my hopes up :/


----------



## MilosMommy7

if anyone wants to add me on facebook, here's my link :)

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=512607368


----------



## wild2011

loving all the pics of the little one's and brandi fab bump.

bizyive got to wait till january for mine grrrrrrr lol

im not doing much this weekend some washing a bit of tidying up, just had peanut butter on toast mmmmmmmmmmm ive wanted that for ages.


----------



## wild2011

milos mum that link doesnt work i tried to add u


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't had breakkie yet, still deciding what I want :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good morning ladies :)

Flying visit I am off to the doctors with Joshua. I have to make a post as before we go he wants to see our baby ticker change to 17 weeks arghhh lol Bless him!!

Will read and catch up when we get back xxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

happy 17 weeks hun x


----------



## hopefulmama

Is it normal to constantly feel paranoid that you've had a miscarriage even without cramping or spotting or anything? When i wake up and my boobs don't hurt and bump looks smaller i instantly assume something is wrong.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hopeful I think thats 'normal' for want of a better word. Until you really start to get kicks and regular signs to say the baby is doing well its natural to worry thats it not. I dont know how many times Ive had the same thought go in my head. The more Im feeling the baby the less paranoid Im getting, but even sometimes I wonder what if it isnt movement what if its a sign something is wrong. I know wthats silly and irrational, but I guess until the baby is in our arms its hard to imagine its all perfect all of the time. When you get quite far along in the pregnancy, the baby stops moving a lot (no space) and that reignites the concerns. Its not an easy 9 months we have to endure, but it sure is worth it!

Wild thanks hunni. I cant believe Joshua remembered with everything going on here. He has screamed the house down all morning with pain in his ear and face, as we were getting coats on he got upset again (Calpol was calming him) and he said we hadnt checked what our baby looked like today and it was Saturday. I said we'd check later but nooooo had to be right away bless lol He thinks we're having a boy because the image now has an umbilical chord on it. All the way to the hospital I was trying to explain that wasnt our actual baby, and what the umbilical chord did lol Joshua is one of these kids that a smple explanation doesnt surfice, he need's to know how and why too lol

Oops I forgotten what I read now lol I did see someone is team pink with mummy3 so yayayay!!! Congratulations! 

Lisa, the BPM of the baby was recorded in my maternity notes, have you looked to see if they wrote it down? Next time just ask because Im sure they'll tell you :) 

Hopeful how was the restaurant last night? Did you wear your new heels? Hope you had a nice evening despite the noise. Not so keen on noising eatng places myself either. Took Joshua out a lot while he's been growing up so I can dine at more refined places now and not worry he is going to cause a scene he has great social skills and table manners lol (although he does find it funny to return his fork from time to time for a cleaner one lol).

Lucky you're lad looks just like you in your avatar pictre! He's adorable!

I had very little plans for the weekend, nice quiet one as Im away next weekend and those weekends are always hetic lol I doubt I'll be doing anything at all now Joshua isnt well bless. He has ear infection and a fever so duvet and cuddles prescribed (and yucky medicine lol). Although saying that his best friend is moving away tomorrow, far away, so he has called round to see Joshua for a bit, so they are upstairs cuddled in Joshua's bed watching Fireman Sam awwwwww He just had more pain relief so Im sure once that kicks in he'll have enough energy to play upstars for a bit. He's going tobe such a grump next few days, he'll milk the poorly thing and he'll sulk because his friend wont be there. Not looking forward to the next few days! I suspect some naughty trying behaviour!


----------



## wild2011

thats so cute that he is being so involved with the pregnancy, he and the baby will be so close :), we have always called chloe my eldest the likkle mummy as she loves to help with the baby. she went bonkers over sienna and did everything she could, she even races me to change nappys now sienna is older. haha. 

well ive done nothing so far, i feel so lazy. 

ive watched natural labours all morning and cried with joy all the way through lol.


----------



## hopefulmama

New- thanks for the advice. Dinner was amazing, just VERY loud... No i actually wore a new pair i bought a few days ago... they were higher than the other ones.. here they are
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2010-11-20 at 9.31.59 AM.png
File size: 74.1 KB
Views: 1









Screen shot 2010-11-20 at 9.31.49 AM.png
File size: 82.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG them shoes are lush!!!!!!!!! Im not even a shoe person yet you have me craving your shoes lolol (hehe you lot can crave all the food in this thread I'll just crave the shoes lol). Glad you had a good night!

Ive not done anything either, Joshua is lay across me dozey so Im just watching cartoonito and playing online games amusing myself lol

I think Joshua will make an amazing big brother :) I hope Im right!


----------



## hopefulmama

New- I bet he will make a great brother, because he already seems like a great son!! 
Thanks, i loved the shoes too, they were a splurge but I loved them so said what the hell. They actually weren't that uncomfortable because of the platform in the front. 

So i bought a bunch of Jbrand maternity jeans yesterday, they don't fit me yet but probably will in a couple of weeks. I also got some beautiful long maxi dresses that are so comfy that i can wear now until end of pregnancy, i love jersey fabrics haha it stretches sooo well and is so light and comfy, even better for traveling because its the wrinkle free kind.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wish the weather was warm enough to wear maxi dresses here would be much more comfy lol Im sure the jeans will fit soon :)

I have a pair of heels with a platform at the front, (similar sole but very different shoe) and they are my most comfiest shoes in the world. I cant wear them often though as Im not really that short and they make me really tall lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Yes I can't wait for the jeans to fit so I can wear some tank tops or blouses.. dresses will only go so far when i want to go out at night haha


----------



## BizyBee

Whoa Hopeful! I love heels too, but can't go over 3 inches. Ouch!

Not much going on here today. I've been doing some cleaning and lots of eating. We have our nieces (ages 9 and 6) staying with us tonight, so looking forward to baking cookies and taking them out to dinner.

Here's a pic of my "babies"...
 



Attached Files:







crinkle tube.jpg
File size: 153 KB
Views: 2


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful I still get worried about miscarriage or something going wrong. Every time I pee I check to see if there's blood. Thank goodness for my doppler lol. Cute shoes by the way, I looovvvee shoes. I could spend all day in a shoe store.

I keep forgetting to buy new scrubs for work... hoping I can make my XS pants last one more work haha. That or I'm going to be really uncomfortable the next few days. I get to drive to work in the snow, yuck.


----------



## hopefulmama

wow snow, i love snow from the comfort of my bed and living room hahaha. 
Ya i ordered a doppler but it wont be here till either wed or friday... crossing fingers for wed! I still do the pee and check for blood thing too. Last night i was standing up and sucking in to fit into my jeans and i started having these weird feelings and was like to my husband "omg somethings wrong, i think i am having a miscarriage" he says " are you bleeding? do you cramps? etc etc" i say 'no" he says "then its because you're trying to squeeze yourself in a size 26 jeans when you 13 weeks pregnant, you fool"

ha i guess he had a point... then i was so riled up, and couldn't calm down i had 1/2 a glass of pinot grigio(if even) cause i was going into full panic attack mode... want to talk about feeling good.. used to take 3 glasses of wine to put me where 3 sips did. felt soo much better after and slept like a baby!


----------



## hopefulmama

these are my kids:


----------



## hopefulmama

New- do you speak welsh?


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, I have the weirdest craving. I REALLY want some Whiskas kitten food. It smells soooo good :rofl: I'll be good though and not deprive my kitty of food, just sniff it for a few seconds before I feed him! :haha:

Any of you ladies have strange cravings? x


----------



## hopefulmama

OMG wiggler, that is the strangest thing i have heard! i hate the smell of cat food!!!

Maybe you can eat some corned beef hash


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, cat food?! nope cant say it appeals..

Hopeful those are cute dogs, the pom looks just like my friends.

Msq yay for team ink, welcome:happydance:

New, poor Joshua, I hope he feels better soon, my kids are prone to ear infections and its no fun:hugs:

I don't own any shoes that are not flat, too tall, Im worried I'd look manly:wacko:

Last night we went to the outback steakhouse and it was just the best, we ended up taking the youngest and she was so funny trying everything and either giggling or blowing raspberries if she did'nt like it.

Went to neurologist friday morning too, he's changed my meds but is sending me for an MRI in the next week to check a few things, being quite claustrophobic this doesn't sound great lol.


----------



## lisaf

Afternoon everyone!

Hopeful, I get super paranoid about that too.. and since I'm not feeling movement yet, I definitely started worrying (technically its still early, but with some other May blossoms feeling it I got paranoid - also my bump isn't growing so that had me worried too). lol... I was almost surprised when I heard the HB at my appointment :haha:

Love the shoes... but I look at something like that and just think pain, lol! :)

I feel horrible when I button up my pants... like instant gassy feeling, it sucks so I leave them unbuttoned now and cover with my bella band.

I picked up some maternity jeans yesterday. Found some bras too!! Had to go to lane bryant for the bigger cup sizes :dohh: They're actually really nice and work well... the Motherhood bras were actually to the point of being comical with how my breasts were exploding out of the cups... bursting through the nursing fold-over etc...

New- that is so cute about Joshua and the ticker :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua is being a proper male species today. He has been mawlling me all day, which I tolerated despite him being a million degrees lol He wouldnt lie in bed and relax, so i had cartoons on tv downstairs all day (we dont have the downstairs tv on at weekends during the day). He refused food, then picked off my dinner plate. then I put him to bed after his final dose of medicines and 15 minutes later he was downstairs, restless and hungry! So Then I had to start cooking again... its a darn good job I love every speck of that boy lol bless his cotton socks. Meds better kick in soon rofl i brought him up on my own all his life, you'd think he'd have a more female apparoach to things like sickness ha ha awwwww

Hopeful.. I can speak a few words in welsh, i am by no way fluent, i would never class myself as a welsh speaker. If someone speaks clearly i can pick out the key words and work out what they mean, but if they start blabbing and holding a conversation I have no idea lol Joshua is fluent and fully billingual, Id say despite being English, and having english as his original first language he thinks more in Welsh and favours the welsh language. if he gets flustered or rushed he forgets english words and replaces them with welsh words until he puts his thoughts into process.

Wiggler... cat food? seriously! go play with the Dyson hehe you got a crazy mind lol

i think it is a natural instinct to check for blood at the toilet, I bet every single one of us do it at least once a day! Once you ladies start to feel movement the paranoyer does get less! Hope your doppler arrives soon hopeful!


----------



## lisaf

I THINK I just felt movement... but kind of afraid to say its movement since I'll feel like an idiot if I'm wrong, lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwwww :happydance: Lisa... Hope it was movement and you feel it more and more :)


----------



## lisaf

Thanks!! lol.. it went on for a while which is why I'm doubting it... it wasn't very steady like the buzzing sensation.. but it was pretty close together.. my friend described it as a feeling like bubbles popping and thats exactly what I was feeling!


----------



## MilosMommy7

wild2011 said:


> milos mum that link doesnt work i tried to add u

whatttt? lol. i got an add from someone, ih ope she's from here, cause i accepted. lol.
i'm Nikki Gonzales (pic of me and my LO)


----------



## MilosMommy7

it could be, Lisa. i felt turns at 14w. and a few "thumps" the other day :D


----------



## BizyBee

I haven't felt anything yet, but my bump is growing daily so assuming all is well. I have an appointment on Wed and can't wait to hear the hb again.


----------



## hopefulmama

OK so Cher kicked ass on Xfactor tonight performing John Lenon's 'Imagine', all my uk birds, did you watch? 
I LOVE Cher!!


----------



## wild2011

I do like Cher, though many supports have gone off her, matt cardel and rebecca are the most popular. i didnt get to see it last night we had guesrts and their children running riot round my house, ive so much to do and now need to clean the girls rooms too, they seriously trashed the place. planning on goingto pick up a joint of beef and some fresh veg for a yummy roast.though im sure the girls wud be happy with yorkshire puddings and gravy alone lol


----------



## Wiggler

MilosMommy7 said:


> wild2011 said:
> 
> 
> milos mum that link doesnt work i tried to add u
> 
> whatttt? lol. i got an add from someone, ih ope she's from here, cause i accepted. lol.
> i'm Nikki Gonzales (pic of me and my LO)Click to expand...

Hehe, That was me, I did put a message on the invite saying, but I don't think FB shows the messages anymore :S

I did not watch the X Factor, I like good TV (only joking) :rofl: I stopped watching it after every single year they put a seriously awful act through to the lives, like Jedward and Wagner. 

I had some corned beef hash the other day actually, it wasn't very nice. I hope my weird cat food thing goes soon though. its a bit icky, I would much rather be craving cake, or bacon :rofl:

When I laid in bed last night I had a good feel of my uterus, its over half way to my belly button now!!! I cant really feel it when I'm stood up so that must be why bump is hiding. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im team Cher!!!! yay!! lol Loved her Imagine last night, thought it was really pretty, but lots round here, who support her, didnt like it at all. I thought Rebecca's was disappointing last night, and I dont like Matt's new image. Katie sounded good for the first time lol but dont like her hair! Could go anyway tonight me thinks lol

How's everyone today? I have no get up ang go today lol


----------



## cheree89

I like Cher too - you have to respect someone who stays on top of that industry for so long.

I am well and truly into the 2nd trimester today - 14 weeks. woohoo!


----------



## Wiggler

GRRR!!! Men can be such asshats! OH has been whining and whining about the price of the pram we are getting, and I finally found one that has the features I want, but his lordship would rather come in, glance at the price, say "thats better" then F*** off back to his precious PS3! Looks like we are still getting the one I origionally chose. YAY!


----------



## hopefulmama

YEa, men can be idiots. I was really mad last night at my husby, he had to go to something for work then decided to go out after with his clients til 2 30 am, and didn't call me or text me etc until i called him at 1 am to see where the hell he was, and he's like "sorry i've just been busy and it slipped my mind, i mean i didn't know i needed your approval to do things" 
That wasn't the point at all, the point was the fact he was being selfish and inconsiderate, and he could have just let me know so i wasn't worried about what was going on, so then he got this real mauchismo attitude and i shut that down fast and i haven't been pleased with him all morning as he came home smelling of booze and is hungover today and i am showing NO sympathy.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I got a price for that 2nd hand pram, £180. I dont think thats bad if it is in the condition Im assured t is, so I will check it out then I probably got me a bargin! The car seat is still in the packaging, and thats £115 so I guess all isnt bad! Wiggler I dont think men have the same excitement all of the time, it is hard for us to acknowledge its all real, imagine how hard it is for the men bless them!


----------



## Wiggler

OMG hopeful! I would be absolutely FUMING if OH stayed out that late without calling, One little call can ease a lot of worry. I am a huge worrier, if OH is late home from work I always call him, as he cycles home and has to go across a main road and the drivers round here are crazy! 

new- Thats a fantastic bargain! If we get the pram I want I don't know if we are getting the carseat to match, £115 is a LOT of money and we don't even have a car! For the amount of times it will be used in a car it would probably work out at £20 per car journey :dohh: I found some cheaper ones that have fantastic reviews, but haven't made any solid choices as I don't know how the January sales are going to turn out.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya- he was being a real asshole, i got a bit mean and emotional and said some unsavory things that i didn't mean, but he shouldnt put me i the state where i would take it that far..

why don't you get a travel system? or you just want the stroller/pram combo not the car seat/stroller/pram combo?


----------



## Inge

The feelings are still happening but its definatly only in the left side by my hip. I pressed hard on the middle of my pelvic area and felt that buzzing lisa, it felt abit like when a cat purrs and you touch their throat and you feel the purr iykwim? But the other feeling in my left side is different so Im hoping its a baby movent. It happened twice yesterday instead of the usual one a day but I havent felt anything yet but Ive been working running around today so havent noticed but it does tend to happen in the evening time. 
Also Im getting fed up of needing to pee every 10minutes :dohh: :haha:
Im also going to leave the council thing alone as we cant afford it how we are now. The mot cost £450(!) and oh is gonna need to get a new tax disc too so Im paying for that for him and have to lend him some money. The back end of the car was eroding and had to havce the exhaust and some other pipes replaced back there and the tyres were to bare :dohh: All the driving he has to do is to blame so he's miffed right now :hugs: poor baby :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

The pram we are getting is a pram/stroller combo but can fit a carseat onto it. We do actually need a carseat so preferably I would like the matching one, just depends on how our finances are for the January sales and how cheap I can buy it. It wouldn't even be a problem if we had kept Dylans old carseat :( I wish I wasn't so fast to clear the flat out last year now :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo im stuffed. i made a beef dinner and omg it was divine my pregnant buddy came over and we sat there stuffing our faces, even the kids ate every drop lol. its taken 2 hours for me to be able to eat my pudding, im not a pud person, never have been but today i had sticky toffee pudding and custard, mmmmmmmmm i todya enjoyed every drop of food, and to top it off shortly after dinner we went and had a play with the doppler, my friends baby always wiggles about wen i do it for her, today mine was too, likkle monkey wouldnt keep still and wait for it, ive had movements this afternoon, about 4 feels like s/he doing flips lol. its such a relief knowing exactly what i feel is, i have been on :cloud9: it takes me back to my previous pregnancies. so yayyy and cant wait to feel them all the time :) in a really happy mood, hope theres no sickness tonight, would be a perfect ending to a perfect day :) xxx


----------



## luckyme225

Man it is snowing like crazy here. I have the fire place going and I'm about to drink some hot chocolate. I'm hoping there isn't a bunch of dumb drivers on the road today because the last thing I want is for someone to hit me while I'm pregnant. Hopefully they are working on getting the road clear by the time i leave this afternoon. It's supposed to dump snow tonight so it will be interesting driving home.


----------



## wild2011

be careful hun, me and snow during pregnancy dont go in the same sentance, i barely left the house it snowed really badly here wen i was 36-40 weeks wiht my last, and i lived on top of huge hill, i tried not to venture out the house as had a nasty fall once.


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks Wild. My last pregnancy was a pretty snowy year but that is when I used to take the bus/train to commute to the city. I know one time the bus couldn't make it all the way into the city so I had to walk, uh. I had to have a NST when I got to work to make sure baby was ok. Not looking forward to anything like that. I just hope state transportation is doing there thing and clearing the roads like they should be. I much prefer snow when I don't have to drive in it.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild great you have such a lovely day and eaten well too :)

Wiggler, you wont be using the carseat attachment with the pram so I dont think it matters that it fits hun, the pram is a gorgeous design to put the baby in the pram bit! I think if I was buying new, and I use my car 16 hundred times a day, I wouldnt buy the matching one as I will be using the pram then the pushchair. If I get this one I have seen, then I may take convieniance from having the travel system and transfer the car seat over if baby is sleeping, but otherwise I wouldnt. They only stay in the small carseats for 6 months (up to 9mths if they are small babies, Joshua was a small baby and he looked uncomfortable by 5/6 months). I personally think you'd be better putting £100 on a birth to 4 yrs car seat that you will get plenty of use out of. I know they are bigger, but you will need one within months anyway, so no point spending £100 twice! 

Inge great news that baby is moving :) Mine has been rested today lol Hope s/he wakes up later :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lucky we had bad snow here last year and the councls did not clear any of it, there were so many accidents. I slipped and fractured my elbow when it started to ice over. The snow is toleratable, but the ice, its lethal. I have to drive into quite areas for my work, isolated farm tracks etc that never see grit or salt, I am dreading this winter. Last year 3 staff wrote their car off in the bad weather, yeah beofre 3 of us wrote our cars off, so the odds are not looking favouratable :( Take it easy on the roads hun xxx


----------



## BizyBee

It's been a lazy day for me. I haven't done much, other than tidy the kitchen from making cookies with my nieces last night. OH has spent the morning painting the stair risers and putting on the trim under the treads. It took him forever just to tape them off first. Bless him! He's a pretty handy guy, but doesn't enjoy house projects. He's decided though to finish all of the little ones before we work on the nursery (which won't happen until after the gender scan).


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just about managed the dishes lol Joshua helped clear away the clutter for me lol Oh and I put dinner on lol... but I have absolutely no appetite at all, its a good job I have Joshua or I dont think Id eat!


----------



## luckyme225

I hate it when it snows over the ice, then you get layers of ice, snow, ice, and more snow. Makes it impossible to get up hills and you cant see the lines in the road. It's just scary when you pregnant because it's not just you that you have to worry about. It's only November too :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

So far we doing ok, some of the UK has had thick ice, we havent had it cold enough here! I go back to work next week its soooo scary in the car. I think if it gets bad on the roads I may ask to be moved to the office, we'll see.


----------



## wild2011

we have had icy roads already in the mornings, making it a nightmare on school runs, if i drive the spot we park in is so dangerous and ive slipped once already. and if i walk its a 35 min walk of icy patches, not looking forward to it, and if we have awful days i will have no choice but to keep the girls home .


----------



## new_to_ttc

The UK cant cope with extreme weather, cold or hot!


----------



## luckyme225

Yikes. So since they don't seem to plow and de-ice roads there are they pretty good about people not being able to make it to work? I'm thinking the ER is going to be full of people slipping on the ice the next few days. Guess I will be a busy girl.


----------



## Inge

I agree new - I cant cope with the weather changes here! If its too cold I moan, if its too hot I moan :haha: Its funny how every winter people here freak out about the snow and ice and its never that bad! Im scared to slip up this year because of baby so im being so careful when I walk!


----------



## Wiggler

I love the snow!!! Send some this way!!! 

You ladies talking about dinner has made me hungry. Not sure what to have yet though.

I think I felt the baby move earlier. It wasn't gas (for once :rofl:) so I'm hoping I feel it again soon so I know for sure. x x x


----------



## Inge

I had a chicken tikka and edam roll mmmm... not sure if baby liked it as every time I eat one I feel really sick after. I dont think he/she likes chicken much!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I made a pan of stew, didnt want anything, didnt enjoy it, but Im full! I have to eat so had a small bowl! There is plenty left so if I do get more hungry later I can have some more.


----------



## luckyme225

I still have a couple hours until lunch lol. No clue what sounds good right now. Grilled cheese maybe.


----------



## Inge

luckyme225 said:


> I still have a couple hours until lunch lol. No clue what sounds good right now. Grilled cheese maybe.

reminds me...we made a toasted baquette and put it under the grill with Marmite Cheese :cloud9: It was the yummiest thing Id ever eaten:cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

:( Dinner wont be done for 45 whole minutes. I'm soooo hungry :haha:

I'm considering telling all people who visit my flat they must produce a Mcdonalds burger before being allowed entry :rofl:


----------



## Inge

wow mcdonalds. If I wasnt so full Id walk and gwt a double cheeseburger :cloud9: Im craving a greasy burger today:haha: I usually get that pregnant or not:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I love Mcdonalds, I don't have it often but right now I could really do with one, or a KFC!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had a burger the other night, baby really really wasnt happy with mummy!!! Baby just likes plain, unfatty, ungreasey, unfussy food lol


----------



## Inge

Im attempting a new crochet balnket for baby but its the first time Iv made one without the start hole to work outwards of :dohh: I have the first row but dont know how to make the second row. does anyone know?


----------



## lisaf

I'm a knitter, not a crocheter... mainly because I've NEVER understood how to do the 2nd row , lol!!! With knitting, all the stitches are on the needle already, lol!!
I'm busy working on knitting christmas presents! I am kind of worried I won't finish them in time... EEP!!! I need to get off BnB and get cracking!


Snow? Ice? What is this mythical stuff you speak of? :rofl: Ok.. sorry that was kind of mean...


----------



## new_to_ttc

no sorry Joshua is 7yrs and i havent finished the cardigan I started making him when I was pregnant lolol


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> no sorry Joshua is 7yrs and i havent finished the cardigan I started making him when I was pregnant lolol

Thats probably whats going to happen with me! Im gonna try to work it out as I go :haha:


----------



## BizyBee

I live in central NY and it's a miracle that we haven't had snow yet. We're so used to it though, that people barely flinch and it takes a lot to get a day off of school. I am a little worried about falling this year, but I plan on wearing a sensible pair of snow boots and changing to my heels once I get to work.


----------



## luckyme225

Is it bad that I'm standing on my heater because I like feeling the warm air blow up to my face lol. I figure cats love it, why not people too. I need to get ready for work but I'm sooo lazy.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Lucky, when we have our heating on and its cold I sit on the floor with a blanket snuggled up against the heater :rofl: I also like going into shops and they have the hot air hit you just as you walk in the door, thats lovely.


----------



## Soph22

Got a slow start today, lots to catch up on. 

My DH was bad last night too, didn't call or text to say he wasn't coming home! Really? A text message takes 30 seconds, even accounting for drunk fingers. He was at a friend's bachelor party, so I knew he'd be late, but still...

Snow! I'm going to visit my family in Colorado tomorrow and am so hoping that it snows while we're there. I must admit, I have a pretty good system- live in So Cal, but get to visit snow usually once a year. The fun and beauty of snow without all the shoveling. 

Movement!!!!!! I definitely felt something new while lying still on my back. Felt like baby was moving around or flipping over or something. SOOOOO exciting!!:cloud9:
Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## BizyBee

Lucky & Wiggler, I do the same thing. I love to sit on the heater with a blanket over it. OH thinks I'm nuts, but it is so cozy (well, until my feet start to burn!)

Soph, that sounds like a good deal you have. Hope it snows for you!


----------



## mummy3

Ooh I miss snow, even the huge hill I used to lie on and slide down all winter, I remember being snowed in in April:wacko: No snow here in San Diego though, but there was rain yesterday!

So many good ideas for food here, stew would be good. We will be having lasagne later but nothing exciting, we do a shop and I'm bored of what we got by the next day:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

I so want it to snow here! Dylan has never been out to play in the snow. He had a cold last year when it snowed so we just looked from the window at the glorious inch and a half layer on the ground :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

I am missing snow, I wont be seeing it for awhile, since I am spending the remainder of my pregnancy in Miami and doubt i'll be in Ny much next year. I was crying about it, no joke, to my husband that i am going to miss snow this year and next and how much I hate Miami and its hot humid weather.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hopeful ((hugs)) Just think though, next time you get to really enjoy snow, your baby will be there to enjoy it too! 

Totally off topic, but WOO! I'm past 1000 posts.


----------



## hopefulmama

Not to be TMI, but my nipples hurt soo bad and are like dry even though i use loads of moisturizer and body oils... i have to go to victoria's secret tomorrow and buy some new bras because all of the ones i have are wayyy too small. I feel like a porn star with my nipples constantly hard and swollen. I noticed yesterday even girl woman staring at them when i was out running errands, and i was not wearing anything low cut, just a normal tank top, don't like it at alll.


----------



## lisaf

hopeful.. my nipples have totally been doing that too! :( Painful, hard and they're getting HUGE too.. 
DH doesn't mind though :haha:

Keep in mind that you might not want anything with wires... they are known to clog the milk ducts.. which if you plan on BFing can be bad, but even if you don't plan on breastfeeding, the clogged ducts can get infected and cause you problems.
I'm sad because wires are the only thing that really supports my breasts.


----------



## hopefulmama

Oh I have never worn bras with wire, i always buy wireless bras if i am going to wear them for everyday use, only the wired ones for sexy lingerie etc. 
I am having a hard time getting used to wearing a bra, i never really had to, so i am always uncomfortable when i leave the house.

Does anyone int he US watch Boardwalk Empire on HBO tonight? It's probably my favorite show that has come out int he last year.


----------



## hopefulmama

I feel so ugly, fat, bloated, lumpy, and disgusting today. I don't think I have ever felt so gross.


----------



## BizyBee

Crap Lisa, I only wear wired bras. There's no way a wireless will support me so not sure what I'll do.


----------



## lisaf

I found a decent wireless one, but given my cup size, I didn't have many options...
Motherhood Maternity had a few wireless ones that looked supportive but they didn't go big enough for me.


----------



## BizyBee

I always order bras online so I can get the right cup size/band size. I'll have to check my website to see the wireless options.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Wiggler said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wild2011 said:
> 
> 
> milos mum that link doesnt work i tried to add u
> 
> whatttt? lol. i got an add from someone, ih ope she's from here, cause i accepted. lol.
> i'm Nikki Gonzales (pic of me and my LO)Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, That was me, I did put a message on the invite saying, but I don't think FB shows the messages anymore :S
> 
> I did not watch the X Factor, I like good TV (only joking) :rofl: I stopped watching it after every single year they put a seriously awful act through to the lives, like Jedward and Wagner.
> 
> I had some corned beef hash the other day actually, it wasn't very nice. I hope my weird cat food thing goes soon though. its a bit icky, I would much rather be craving cake, or bacon :rofl:
> 
> When I laid in bed last night I had a good feel of my uterus, its over half way to my belly button now!!! I cant really feel it when I'm stood up so that must be why bump is hiding.
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

hahah. alright! i looked at the profile and pics but didnt recognize anything. but was like "oh well. i'm sure i'll find out"


----------



## Wiggler

I'm having problems finding some nice non-wired bras, i refuse to wear a bra if it isn't padded, as I hate the "nipples poking through" look. I was naughty with Dylan and wore wired bra's almost all the way through my pregnancy with him, switching to comfy maternity bras near the end.

I'm starting to get very curious about who my new neighbor is, I thinks its a young woman and a baby, but i'm not sure, they go in and out all the time but I'm pretty certain they havent actually moved in yet. As long as whoever it is isn't crazy like the last person who lived there though, I'm happy.


----------



## meow951

BizyBee said:


> Whoa Hopeful! I love heels too, but can't go over 3 inches. Ouch!
> 
> Not much going on here today. I've been doing some cleaning and lots of eating. We have our nieces (ages 9 and 6) staying with us tonight, so looking forward to baking cookies and taking them out to dinner.
> 
> Here's a pic of my "babies"...

Love your piggies BizyBee!

I've got 6 and they are so cool!


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks Meow! When I taught 1st grade, guinea pigs were part of our curriculum and I realized how much I liked them. The mother was so calm and sweet that I decided to keep her (not realizing she was pregnant). So, I ultimately ended up with the mother and her daughter. I love them. I bet 6 are fun!

I think I may wear wired for some time still. It really can be an issue once the milk comes in and a definite no no when nursing, so I'll figure it out by then. For now though, I need the support.


----------



## Wiggler

I've just picked out my moses basket. Its soooo adorable! 

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8610442755784032.jpg

Now to make a final decision on the cotbed!


----------



## meow951

Wiggler- That is so cute! I haven't picked anything out yet lol I've only bought a baby towel, pack of vests and a winnie the pooh sleep suit.

It might have something to do with christmas in 5 weeks, and wedding in 9 weeks though lol Just thinking about them and getting everything sorted!

I trying to pick some songs for our wedding. We're thinking of having baby i love you by the ramones to come out of the registry office. But i'm stuck on first dance and when me and dad walk into the registry office. I really liked the adele version of make you feel my love and i've had it picked out for over a year. But since it's been on x factor and on every tv advert i feel like it's ruined it lol.

So any suggestions?


----------



## Wiggler

Me and OH are having this song as our first dance (when we eventually get round to getting married)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXvMT_mVbqw

OH picked it, he's a softie!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

It's onion day 17 weeks not sure if it's going fast or slow for me?
Just seems about right i suppsose?
Love the moses basket Wiggler i'm determined to have pink or blue after the scan fed up of neutral lol!

So what've we all brought for our babies? Or are we all waiting for our gender scans?
I am can't wait 3 weeks one day :)
Getting lots of OMG your massive comments will post a bump pic soon x


----------



## Wiggler

I havent got anything yet, getting some stuff in the January sales: pram, breast pump maybe a few more bits. Then end of january we are all going clothes shopping to Primark in Portsmouth, then will be buying more stuff from Feb!! Can't wait. 

OH said I can get a laptop after baby is born! YAY! I've already picked it out, its much better than the PC and very reasonably priced! :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I love the moses basket wiggler! I wont be using a moses basket this time i dont think.

I have been given some baby stuff already, new breast pump, new baby carrier some blankets and shetts etc some maternity tops! Everyone is being so kind. Ive got a baby station and station activity gym. Ive put into place arrangements for the pram so will have that over the next few weeks :) I'll buy vests and sleepsuits once Ive had the gender scan. Oh I bought a little sleepsuit already, and loved the thumper ones on here other day so will be getting them from George when I go to my mums lol (Asda not close enough here lol) Ive been looking at baby monitors, i love the webcam ones that have a little video display but me thinks at £99 it might be a tad OTT lolol


----------



## Wiggler

I know! The Thumper suits are soooo cute! There isn't an asda even remotely close to where I live so I will probably buy it online. 

I picked out my breast pump, bottles, steriliser, bouncer and changing mat today. I forgot how pricey baby stuff is.

I'm so glad me and OH have finally picked out a time to do our big clothes shop. I'm hoping to get some stuff that will fit during pregnancy and after until the next big clothes shop next January :rofl: I think the budget is £50 for baby clothes, £75 for Dylan, £75 for OH and £150 for me as I need a load of stuff for my hospital bag too. 

Which reminds me, do Primark sell towels? I totally forgot to pack a towel last time and the hospital ones were horrible and scratchy :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes Primark sell towels lol

I'll chose the bouncer and mat etc when I know what gender Im having! If we're having a girly I think I want lots of pink, just because Im very pink lol but a little boy will probably be green's and aniaml themed or something, although clothes etc will be blue :)

I still dont plan on buying everything new lol As you say baby stuff is so so expensive and they really dont use it for long. The long term stuff I may buy new so it lasts but apart from that cheapest way possible. I dont want Joshua to feel we are constantly buying for the baby and he is missing out. Ive never ever had to say no to Joshua when he has wanted something (ha ha within reason he isnt a spoilt brat lol) and I dont want a new baby to get in the way of that. Joshua still my little man and I want to make sure I can afford to give both my babies everythng they want and need :)


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies! I'm on vacation from work the next 3 days woop! Good timing to since it's a winter wonderland outside. I'm going to take my little guy outside to play after his nap. I'm loving watching the snow fall and seeing white everywhere. Well I like it in the comfort of my home where my fireplace is going and a have hot chocolate in my hand haha. We have had a mild winter for the last two years, so this is the first time we are getting a lot of snow in awhile.

I'm kinda hoping we are having a boy, only because then we wont have to buy anything. I'll be happy either way though, just would be nice to not have to buy TONS of clothes again. I get very clothes happy.

Went up a box WOOHOOO!!


----------



## Inge

I think I was evil to the baby earlier :cry: :blush: I was poking my tummy to see if it would make the movemnts start and turns out just like his/her dad it takes a long time but when it does annoy him/her they get mega annoyed. I got the bubbly/shaking for a little bit in the left side :blush: I think the huge chicken new yorker I ate earlier tired him/her out!:haha: Iv never been so stuffed! 
On the topic of what wev bought, Iv got the pram, a baby sleeping bag and a winnie the pooh dressing gown and slippers :cloud9:
Also got our 20wk scan date through today and its 20th december 2:30pm. Il have to leave work at 2pm but OH can come with me and will finally see the baby:cloud9: so happy!:cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

new - getting stuff second hand is a great idea, but we have had SO many problems with second hand stuff recently that we won't buy it any more. I feel a lot better knowing I have a reciept and can take faulty items back. 

Inge - Yay for gettin a scan date, mine is also the 20th Dec, at either 2.30 or 2.50. I can't tell the writing is so scruffy. 

I am soooo full! I just had a delishous dinner of honey and mustard chicken, sweetcorn and fried potato cubes. It was really good, althought I don't think Dylan likes sweetcorn, he didn't touch it.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im nervous about getting the pram 2nd hand, at the price she is asking! Its a real bargin if it is what she says it is, although I wont be telling my mum how much lolol I havent even seen it yet! Apart from that anything wont be too pricey so wont matter if it is 2nd hand and breaks. I dont need much not to start with. All I need is nappies, towels, blanklets, vests and sleepsuits lol the rest can come with time! Oh and car seat one way or another lol


----------



## hopefulmama

So i got my doppler today haha so excited, till i realized i forgot to get the gel.. so i ran to pharmacy and got hair gel and heard it haha.. was a bit muffled but worked just fine... i read the baby oil works well too, dunno. Great to know i can hear the heartbeat anytime i want!


----------



## cheree89

You all are way ahead of me! I haven't bought a thing yet. I really don't know if I will buy a stroller. I might wait and just get an umbrella stroller for when the baby is older. Instead I'll get a few carriers - I think it is more up my ally than a huge travel system. 

I am slowly trying to amass a list of things for the registry/to buy. I think I have figured out which cloth diapers I will buy - which took forever! Unfortunately, those are really hard to register for, because none of the "big" places sell cloth diapers. I put some on an Amazon list, but most, I will have to buy myself.

Lucky - Have fun playing in the snow. We have a wonderful "wintry mix" going on here now - yuck! The commute home will be a pain for many people - I took the train - yay.


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- i hear aloe vera works too

cheree- My little guy loved playing in the snow. The commute here sucks too. Traffic is backed up pretty bad.


----------



## span

Hi all,
Thought I'd pop in here and say hi. I've been in the June Buds group since my BFP with a due date of 1st June but had my scan today and have been changed to 23rd May! (both me and DH are rather confused by this!).
Will still be frequenting June Buds but thought I might pop in here every so often if thats not too greedy? :shrug:
Very excited to have gone from 12w5d to 14w in the space of a day! :happydance:


----------



## meow951

span- Course we dont mind lol I got put forward by about 3 or 4 days even though i knew when i ovulated etc I think sometimes baby can grow a bit quicker in the first tri and some babies grow slower but then it all evens out towards the end!


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome span! :)

My kitten has gone crazy today! He recently broke his toys so is getting bored bless him, so we will be replacing them soon, and as he no longer poops on the carpet we are going to open up some more rooms for him to explore. Can't wait. OH wants him to sleep in our room though and I told him no way! its too mean to let him sleep in our room then kick him out when baby is born.

I think I felt more movement today :happydance::happydance: which is really nice, I can't wait for baby to start kicking along to music I'm listening to, or TV that I'm watching. Dylan always used to kick at the Jeremy Kyle show music :rofl:


----------



## KimE

Hi guys :hi: hope everyone is well? I don't get to pop on here as often as I'd like as my daughter does NOT like me typing and has a tantrum everytime I go near the keyboard but doesn't mind me just looking/reading which means I end up lurking :blush: and by the evening I'm just sooooooo tired!! Still waiting for the 2nd tri energy to kick in ....... maybe with a toddler to run around after it won't?? 

I got my date through for my 18/20 week scan - 22nd December YAY! Can't wait to find out if it's a pink or blue bump :happydance: and January sales shopping yipeeeeeeee Am very jealous of those of you who already know/have earlier scans. Can't believe they're doing 16 week gender scans in the UK now!! Wish I still lived there :cry:

We have had a couple of foot of snow for a week now and it makes life hard, can't get the buggy out of the door so having to pull Poppy everywhere on a sledge and she get's very cold (-20 here) so we're bored in the house most days :growlmad: It takes half an hour to get her ready to leave the house with her snow gear on and she has trouble walking in snow boots - the snow comes nearly up to her knees where they haven't cleared it!! 

hopefulmama - very jealous of your doppler, must be lovely to hear the heartbeat whenever you like :happydance:

Few days lateafter everyone's elses piccys but here is a piccy of my beautiful girl (can't resist showing her off!!)



Hey ho she's woken up from her nap now and calling me!! Hopefully speak soon (and more regularly!!) xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe KimE, I'm waiting for the burst of energy too, but it doesn't seem to be making an appearance, although I have my suspicions that Dylan has something to do with that :rofl:

Your little lady is sooo cute!! 

x x x


----------



## cheree89

Wow Kim - I thought I was in the frozen north! Your little girl is so cute!

Don't mean to scare anyone, but there is someone in the first tri boards that has an Aug. 4 due date. Time is going so fast!!! Am I the only one in panic mode? I have actually made myself a timeline to get everything done. January - get the basement wired and heat vents extended. February, put in the shower, put up wall board, tape and paint basement. March, finish the bathroom, put in the flooring, doors and trim, move the spare bedroom and office furniture downstairs into the two new basement bedrooms. April, paint and decorate the spare upstairs bedroom into the nursery. May - have baby! Aack - I hope I get it all done! I am sort of worried that I will go early, since my mom went early with all of hers. As long as it isn't more than 3 weeks early, I'll be ok. Of course, I was 31 days early. :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

There are August babies on the way already! Blimey thats scary!!! 

I'm not panicking yet, but I will go into crazy panic mode after Xmas I reckon.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

August?! Are you serious?

Ladies, I FINALLY have a bed!! Yay!! Last night, sleeping on a comfy queen sized bed was so nice. Not so nice was waking at 3:20am because my blanket was too thin and it was freezing in my room, but I HAVE A BED!!! No more couch sleeping!

I'll also be getting internet at home next week, so I'll be able to hold a conversation with you again, lol.


----------



## hopefulmama

I already bought various things, i got a very nice stroller/pram thing then the matching car seat.. i was blown away by how much strollers are, they are like 350+.. weird. But makes sense if you are using something a lot and for awhile. I got some furniture for the room as well plus a bouncer and swing thing.


----------



## lisaf

All I have so far is my travel crib, a onesie, 2 stuffed toys, 2 pacifiers/dummies, a few nipples/teats, a few receiving blankets and formula samples.

My mom seems to want me to take all stuff used... which is fine, but her stuff is 20 years old!!! I don't want a 20 year old stroller! :(
My aunt is giving me a crib, dresser, glider, night stand, clothes, pack n play, and she mentioned a stroller too.

I want a new stroller darn it! :haha:

My mom did say she has a bunch of cloth diapers still... they're old and thin, but soft and washed and I'll be using them mostly for burp cloths etc.
She also saved all the hand-knit blankets from my childhood.... I don't think I can take them ALL!!! And I'll be getting a few new ones too darn it! There IS such a thing as too many blankets when you live in a mild climate like I do!


----------



## hopefulmama

I love snacking on wheat thins and sharp vermont cheddar with grapes.. its the yummiest snack to keep me good when i am eating a late dinner. 

I am sooo excited for thanksgiving, I am hosting dinner for our friends at my house. basically for everyone who's not from this country or couldn't leave for the holidays... 
Tomorrow I am going grocery shopping for all of the stuff and baking the pumpkin and sieving them to make the pies Wed. I am trying to cut down on my time and energy spent on thursday afternoon. I think I am more excited for the open faced sandwiches the next couple days after haha. 
On Sunday we are leaving for the caribbean for a month, soo excited for that too. Will be nice and relaxing to be at MIL's vacation house, though I am not thrilled to be spending so much time with any of my DH's family, they are pushy and annoying.


----------



## lisaf

omg I've gotten cheated out of leftover sandwiches for the past several years. I think I need to make a thanksgiving-style meal at a random time so we have leftovers, lol!


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome span!

Kim, your daughter is so cute.

Yay for a bed Brandi!

I haven't bought much at all. Just a book for expectant fathers for OH and a daddy onesie. I will do the majority of my shopping after Christmas (once I have my gender scan). 
I'm considering ordering a doppler from Amazon, but still debating.


----------



## BizyBee

lisaf said:


> omg I've gotten cheated out of leftover sandwiches for the past several years. I think I need to make a thanksgiving-style meal at a random time so we have leftovers, lol!

Me too Lisa. Everyone eats too much turkey so there are never any left overs!


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- take me with you I need a month away, haha. I'm so excited for Thanksgiving leftovers. We have great excuses to gain weight ;) I work on Thanksgiving but we are doing a potluck. Hoping there wont be many people in the ER because they have plans.


----------



## luckyme225

BizyBee said:


> Welcome span!
> 
> Kim, your daughter is so cute.
> 
> Yay for a bed Brandi!
> 
> I haven't bought much at all. Just a book for expectant fathers for OH and a daddy onesie. I will do the majority of my shopping after Christmas (once I have my gender scan).
> I'm considering ordering a doppler from Amazon, but still debating.

I haven't gotten anything either, besides my doppler. Sure I'll go crazy after my scan.


----------



## hopefulmama

AWWW Lucky is right, now we have an excuse to have leftovers and as much as we want!!!!! You guys are missing out on the gravy turkey and mashed potato sandwiches.. ahh my mouth is watering right now thinking about it!!


----------



## luckyme225

OMG, it's still a couple days away, I have to get my mind of all things Thanksgiving. YUUUUMMMM! I'm seriously super excited over food haha.


----------



## cheree89

Ok - I broke down and ordered some baby items...cloth diapers to be specific. I got 4 newborn fitteds and 2 wool covers (one pair of longies) from susainable babyish and one fitted newborn diaper from muttiqin. I have many more to buy, but I figure I will do a few every month.

Oh - and I am psyched to eat lots of yummy food on Thanksgiving with zero guilt. I am actually down about 5 lbs (but my waist measurement is up 4 inches!). To be clear, I am not trying to gain or lose - just eating when I am hungry, which amounts to what I normally eat. I guess pregnancy really does burn some extra calories.
 



Attached Files:







STARTERKIT_2_large.jpg
File size: 136.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0490.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MilosMommy7

my appt is tomorrow at 1pm(tuesday). i hope i get to schedule my gender scan.


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi! Yay for having a bed! 

Thanksgiving food sounds yummy!

Wow Lisa, I wouldn't want a 20 year old stroller either! 

I finally figured out why I am in so much pain when I stick to all the guidelines about minimising SPD, it turns out I am fidgeting around in bed :haha:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Eeek August babies on the way :)
How exciting, i've been looking at a few cots was going to get a space saver one but i don't think that's much bigger than a crib b& for the same price i can get a normal size one so think i'll get that & maybe a cute moses basket hopefully we'll all get some bargains in the sales :D


----------



## wild2011

i am home from my scan

everything fab, dates correct etc, here are pics tho my phone is crap so not a v clear copy.

as soon as i saw baby i thought boy, so i guess only time will tell now, gender scan will be through in the post before the end of the week :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby10.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 7









baby20.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## new_to_ttc

YAY wild great scan! So glad you finally had it :) Hope they said the next one to the right adress, ring next week if you dont have Im sure they'll understand after the last mix up!

Brandi great news about the bed, now you just need a warm duvet and you'll be well away :)

Welcome new ladies, Kim your little lady is adorable, and dont blame either you not wanting to go out in -20 temperatures brrrrr

How you getting on with your doppler hopeful?? Enjoy your Thanksgiving, sounds like a celebration we really ought to be having, any excuse for lots of food ha ha

Lisa Im sure you'll get your new stroller hehe bless!! People really think they are being kind, but there are just something you want to do yourself! 

Cheerie, the cloth diapers look lovely, very tempting. Do you need different sizes as the baby grows??

Wiggler, can you not pack yourself out with firm pillows (like memory foam ones) to stop you rolling about in bed? I have millions of pillows in my bed, sometimes I need them to get comfy, sometimes I need them on the floor lol but regardless they always to hand pmsl

Had my ante natal appointment today (supposed to be my 16 week one lol) Baby had a strong heart beat which she found right away, 160bpm so im still inclined to think girly lol She said it was very fast. Joshua heard it too which he thought was amazing, then she put the doppler on his chest and let him listen to his own heart awwwww Everything else was well, no ketones at all, lost another 3lb but she said its all ok so long as Im eating ok. Im just not craving the sweet stuff lol 

Went back to work today too :( Was a drag getting up this morning lol but once I was there it didnt feel like I had been off so long lol Im in tomorrow, on a full day training course Thursday and in on Friday all day... no rest for the wicked lol Im then off for 4 days so not too bad lol

Hope everyone is well today :) I wanted to get the last of Joshua's Christmas presents today but he decided not to go back to school after my appointment (only had 1 hour left lol) so I'll have to go get them tomorrow lol Then he s done for Christmas and I can just start sorting out the adults lol

Oh and I heard Prince William and Kate are to wed on 29th April 2011.. I wonder if any of our little ones will share their birthday with the Royal wedding!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - Great scan pics hun! I hope they send your next scan date to the right address :thumbup:

new - I have tried the pillow thing, but the end up on the floor along with the duvet. OH is back on the sofa as apparently I keep kicking him in my sleep!! :rofl:

Glad your appointment went well new! 

Talked to my mum earlier and I think she can make it up for my scan!! :happydance::happydance: It'll be really nice for her as we wern't talking for a lot of my pregnancy with Dylan. Also arranged to go down to hers just after Xmas so she can take us to Babies R Us and I can hopefully pick up my pram (I am faaar too impatient to wait for it to be delivered.) and anything else that catches my eye.


----------



## cheree89

Nice scan Wild!

New - with regard to the diapers, I decided to get a set of newborn size and a set of adjustable diapers that will work after the newborn stage. I think that will work best in the long run as far as preventing leaks in the early stages. Also, we plan on having more children, so the investment will go farther. Good for you at getting a head start on christmas shopping - wish I could say the same!

Wiggler - it is great your mom can come to the scan. Can she drive you there, so you don't have to walk? I just finished my reread of the Gathering Storm and bought the new book! I was so busy at work and actually had to go out of town from some training, so I was SLOW with the reread. I am looking forward to Matt/Thom/Moiraine adventure - hope it is in this book!


----------



## wild2011

thanks ladies, its a crap copy of the scan, may try again with a different device, my address has been updated on everything so no chance of the mix up again lol pheww.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I bet I go with disposables lol But they do look nicer than I ever imagined them too!!

Wiggler great news about your mum hun!! My mam came to my 12 week scan, my good friend is coming to the 20 week one, unless my mum shows up again lol (I didnt know she was coming to my 12 week one bless her she was more worried and nervous than me lol). Im glad you are closer now if you've had differences, we all need our parents :) I know some of them are impossible though :(


----------



## wild2011

yay wiggler thats good news about ur mum, so u plan on taking dh and mum? we are only allowed to tak eone into 20 week scan here, dating scan they allowed sienna to come in with dh, but they have advised she cannot come to the next one, she was silent, but apparently its a new policy here. so no dh or sienna as i dont have ne 1 to look after her.


----------



## wild2011

anyone see ne hint of biys bits :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Image217.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 12


----------



## cheree89

Wild - it is really dark - can you lighten it up?


----------



## wild2011

nope, r u clicking on it to enlarge?


----------



## Inge

Have just bought a moses basket from this site today :cloud9: pretty much new for only £30:cloud9: We have the basket and a pram now so only really need clothes and things when it gets nearer the time.
Iv been having some pinchy feelings low down today around my knicker line I think babys getting me back for prodding him/her yesterday! Im going to sleep now as im so tired and need to catch up on some rest:wacko: I gave in to my red apple craving but now I have a hurty tummy :cry: I also thought my sickness was gone but it came back today after I drank some water:cry:


----------



## luckyme225

wild- I can only tell from bottom shots what sex they might be. How exciting to get a scan though!

I had a horrible night sleep. I just couldn't get comfortable. It hurts to lay on my sides and we're not aloud to sleep on our back. I have a feeling this is going to be a long pregnancy for me.


----------



## wild2011

i often slept on my back in first second tri, mw always said its not too bad until bump is putting lots of pressure on organs etc, but i sleep better on my sides, so im lucky i dont get that prob.


----------



## cheree89

wild2011 said:


> nope, r u clicking on it to enlarge?

Yes - still dark. Enlarging didn't change the image shade at all. I'll look again when I get home on a different computer - maybe it is just me?


----------



## luckyme225

I normally sleep well on my sides when not pregnant but for some reason when I'm pregnant it hurts to sleep on my side.


----------



## wild2011

cheree89 said:


> wild2011 said:
> 
> 
> nope, r u clicking on it to enlarge?
> 
> Yes - still dark. Enlarging didn't change the image shade at all. I'll look again when I get home on a different computer - maybe it is just me?Click to expand...

i found it a bit fuzzy my phone camera is pants, ill prob get a friend to scan it tomoz for me if she has time. 


its the cramps i usually get in my legs during pregnancy i cant stand, ive not had them yet, but my god they were soooooooooo bad with my girls. od wake screaming unable to move


----------



## luckyme225

I'm nervous for my sciatica to come back. It was horrible with my son, I was so afraid I was going to have to have surgery after he was born. I was miserable and in pain everyday.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The sciatica has been killing me lately, but only if I get up from a lying position. It has improved, though, since I got my bed. I find what helps ease it is to spread your legs far apart from each other when laying on your side. It help relieve the pressure off your back.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

cheree89 said:


> wild2011 said:
> 
> 
> nope, r u clicking on it to enlarge?
> 
> Yes - still dark. Enlarging didn't change the image shade at all. I'll look again when I get home on a different computer - maybe it is just me?Click to expand...

I was dark for me too


----------



## Wiggler

Cheree - I'm hoping she can drive us to the scan, its a mile walk each way and TBH that walk will have me laid up over Xmas :( 
You will love the Mat/Thom/Moiraine part of the book, its not very long, but sooo worth it. There is a part in the prologue that is fantastic!! you will see what bit I mean when you read it.

I'm hoping they let my mum in as well as my OH, she will be pretty pissed off if she comes all this way and they make her wait outside. :dohh: Maybe I will get her to drive up early to have a long visit, drive us to the hospital, then drive us home after :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

morning everyone!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning Lisa :) ... we're off to bed soon lolol

They were really good about people in the room when I had my 12 week scan, I had 4 people in with me hehe They'll be my friend and Joshua at my 20 week scan hope they dont mind lol

Right karate run again lol All I seem to do is ferry my son around lol


----------



## luckyme225

Does anyone know when my old stretch marks from my previous pregnancy will come back to life lol? I was lathering myself in baby oil today and I keep examining my stomach to see if any of my old stretch marks are trying to come back. Only 14 weeks and paranoid already lol.


----------



## mummy3

Yay for your scan wild:happydance: Could be boy, if you have boy we will have the same mixture of 3 girls and a boy!

Wiggler lol at bed fidgeting, that was just so funny, try just completely blocking yourself in with pillows :rofl:

Brandi, great to see you back and glad you have a bed:hugs:

I've been a bit absent, my kids al have a cold, some stupid woman thought it was a good idea to take her obviously ill son to soft play:growlmad:

Oh and hopeful, good luck at the caribbean with your in laws and yep yummy leftover sandwiches:cloud9:


----------



## MilosMommy7

my appt went okay. just did urine and checked the HB. asked how i was going. set up my gender scan for the 21st. so i technically get to know by christmas. lol. the hb was 159 :) makes me think it's a boy. DS's were in the 150s majority of the time. if not, higher. the 21st is also my next check up appt. scan at 11:45am. check up at 1 :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad you're appt went well Milos :)

Hope everyone is ok, its very quiet in here, I only had 3/4 posts to catch up on, I settle myself down for the afternoon to catch up usually lol 

Hope your los are feeling well soon mummy hun! Everyone is getting bugs round here, hope they pass us lol Joshua's ear infection saw him ill for the whole of 3 hours lol (me thinks he might have been making more of a fuss than necessary! lol)

Right I have one more house call to make, and I think Im going to pop there now do it early so I can have a few hours home in the peace and quiet before the school run lol


----------



## wild2011

lol mummy, id love 3 girls versus 1 boy, we will soon see. ooooooo the excitement, 

i have had a monster headache all day, went for a very long walk to try and shift it. its driving me mad.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh wild, hope you feeling better soon!!

Im having a nagging day today, my mother, my work arghhhhh Think I might turn my phone off lol


----------



## wild2011

sounds like a plan, i cannot believe how cold it is, i cant get warm even with the heating on full. brrrrrr


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had to remove ice from my car this morning eekkkk!!!! Its quite cold in here too, heating in this house is rubbish! I have asked my landlord a million times to put double glazing in, has he bothered??? Oooohhh no no no no grrrrr


----------



## Wiggler

GRR MEN!!! Not only did OH steal 3 of my sausages which he bought me to snack on, he set the fire alarm off 3 times and woke Dylan up from his nap. I was not amused :(

New neighbors still haven't moved in, and they were making a bloody racket last night with loads of people in and out to decorate and poor Dylan didn;t fall asleep for over an hour.

I'm not too bad with the cold, I prefer to cold to it being too hot, cos when its cold it is really nice to wrap up in a nice big blanket :)


----------



## wild2011

hmm landlords r knobs haha.

ares usually really good but im not impressed so far, i prefer being cold to hot, but i cant have a balanket when im walking miles lmfao.

weve had ice on the car about 6 times in the last 2 weeks, 

im about to leave on school run, and then come home and slob on sofa i really cant be arsed with housework today sod it lol. ive made lasagne again, kids r gunna love me, its their favourite.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I hate wrapping up. Im sat here cold in a t shirt lol I like blankets, but not to snuggle into I feel all trapped lol and i dont like layers I feel like I cant breathe lol I only own 1 jumper, and thats a cotton jumper dress lol I will wear a coat, because its minus millions of degrees, but I dont do gloves and scarf etc lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay! It's sweet potato day!! I noticed my pink ticker changed yesterday. Can't believe how quickly this is going. 18 weeks already!

Not sure if it is an up or down side, but I got a phone call from my midwife this morning. She has the IPS results in (the one for down syndrome) and she wants to see me at 12:45 today, before she starts her clinic.

Needless to say, I'm a little nervous, but given that I already have a special needs child, and that I'm in a college program to work with children and adults with special needs, I will take on whatever is thrown at me.

I'll update when I can. The appointment is 2 hours and 15 minutes away.

Maybe I'll get to see the baby today and find out a little earlier if the bump is pink, blue or still yellow.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I hope the appointment goes ok Brandi! The tests is just a risk indicator and doesnt actually confirm or deny anything! Let us know hpw you get on, and fingers crossed you see which team bump you are xxxx


----------



## wild2011

school run done for the day, and im frozen still and headache isnt going ne where, arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck with the appointment Brandi!

aww Wild, I hope the headache goes away soon. ((hugs))

x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

gritters were out on the road when we did the school, thats got to mean a cold night ahead, hell usually freezes over before they bother gritting lol.. ddnt do my street though grrrrrr


----------



## luckyme225

Hope your appt goes well Brandi.

It's really cold here, 12 degrees Fahrenheit but I'm thankful that our house stays warm since we have forced air heat and a gas fireplace. Especially since my little man likes to run around with most of his clothes off. The snow just wont melt uh!!! So we still have lots of snow and ice and I go back to work tomorrow. Hoping everyone will be inside with their families so I don't have to worry about sharing the already bad roads.


----------



## Wiggler

Lucky, my little man is the same, he hates wearing trousers unless we are going out. And if he knew how to take his top off he would probably run round in just his nappy :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Geez, you ladies are making me thankful it isn't that cold here in Canada yet. Sure, there's frost on my car in the mornings, but the snow and extreme cold weather can stay away until December.

Off to my appointment now. Will try and update within the next 4 hours. It all depends on whether my school has their internet signal turned on.


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler- I've been sticking him in footy pajamas because that seems to be the only thing he doesn't take off, unless he wants to go potty. He prefers to sleep in the nude though. I can't even count the amount of times I've put him to bed then checked in on him before I go to bed and he's sleeping with everything off.


----------



## Wiggler

hehe, aww bless! He has recently started keeping his pajama bottoms on at night, I'm hoping soon he will stay fully dressed during the day, as I worry so much about him getting chilly.

I'm thinking about getting this bouncer
https://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/images/49-3764257SPA73UC626525M.jpg
Just going to read some reveiws on it, and if it seems good its going on the list!


----------



## Psycow

Hey, I hope everyone is doing well. I have a question, for those of you who are or have experienced round ligament pain, what was it like? I just had this crazy burning/ pulling feeling all across my lower abdomen, and then to was concentrated on one side, lasted for several minutes - maybe 10 - was painful to move and breath. I found relief while standing, and pain increased while I was sitting. Do you think this is round ligament pain? (I already have a call in to my doctors office).


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay, so my risk is low, which is great, but apparently my last ultrasound indicated possible placenta previa. She wanted to discuss the possibility of being transfered to an obstetrician if further ultrasounds reveal there is placenta previa that is not improving, as she, nor any other midwife, can perform a caesarean section.

Baby is fine, strong heartbeat, so great news that the baby is fine and will get here safely


----------



## cheree89

Good news Brandi - hopefully everything will be fine and that the placenta moves out of the risk zone.

Psycow - sorry, I am no help on your question. I have been having some pulling feelings too, but more of a constant muscle stretching feeling.


----------



## meow951

Not been in for a couple of days. Had to have my guinea pig put to sleep on Monday :(

My bump keeps getting really bad pains in it too which isn't fun and i don't know why!

Plus OH has broken a glass in our ceramic kitchen sink and make a huge chip in it and i don't know what to do! We rent and i really hope we won't have to buy a new sink as they're so expensive!


----------



## BizyBee

Good news gals! My appointment went well. The heartbeat was going strong and my blood pressure and weight were good. I also was able to schedule my gender scan for next Wednesday!!! It was supposed to be Dec. 27th, but my dr. said he didn't want to make me wait that long. I'm so excited. Hope BB is cooperating that day!

Psycow, I have had some pulling and what feels like ovulation pains but it only lasts a few seconds. 

Meow, so sorry you had to put your piggy down. :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Meow im sorry about your guinea pig:hugs:

New, nagging is not fun, I get a lot of that here too lol

Brandi, I had a complete preavia last time and had a c section, I wouldn't worry too much at this stage as more than 90% move:thumbup: Usually the ones that stay low are the ones completely covering the cervix not just close or touching, do you know which you are?

So yep of course I now have the stinking cold from the kids, at least the temp here is not so bad! 

Thanksgiving tomorrow so happy thanksgiving everyone:flower:


----------



## luckyme225

I'm craving all things Thanksgiving! I cannot wait to enjoy all the amazing food. I get an apple pie all to myself haha.


----------



## Wiggler

meow - So sorry hun :hugs:

Well I had some success last night and didn't fidget too much, my pelvis feels so much better today, but I did end up punching myself in the mouth and cutting my lip open :rofl: :dohh:
I feel sorry for OH, not only do I fidget all night I hog the bed, the covers and I sleeptalk all night :haha: 

x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry not sure I have any experience of round ligament pain. If I turn over in bed too fast, or get up fast I get a pain on either side (depending which way I turned). It lasts a minute maybe and turning back and turning the other way usually helps.

Brandi good news about the results! Hope the placenta moves round, but baby is doing great so all is well :)

Meow Im so sorry about your guinea pig :hugs: hope you're ok!

Bizy fab news about having the scan brought so far forward woohooo!!! Hope baby cooperates for you :)

Mummy, urgh that you caught the cold... dont give it back to the kids!! lol I think I have a cold now, or maybe its the sinus infection breaking up but urghhh lol i dont have sore throat or any other normal cold feelings so maybe it is the sinus but its rubbish lol Hope you feelin well soon!

An Wigler.. your poor OH lolol You sound like a bedtime nightmare lol Actually you sound like my Joshua when he gets in bed with me lol fidgets all niht, snores, talks, hogs the covers and sleeps diagonal lol Me, Im happy curlled up in a little ball with an inch of cover to be left in peace lol

Right school run now! I feel rubbish this mornin no sleep last night. I slept on the chair upright as I was so congested I couldnt lie down, so now I have a sore back and hips too... fabtastic! Glad Im on day off and I dont have to do this silly course at the office lol I can veg all day with my tissues and a hot fluids lol


----------



## Inge

I knew the meeting at work was bad :cry: we all have 3 months notice as the store we cater for is doing so badly:cry: So Il be 7months and no job and no income. I came home hysterical and oh is playing ps3 and wont cuddle me:cry: And then I looked at the damp patch on the wall and my pillow was wet so I turned it over and theres was a huge woodlouse on it!!!! :cry: I practically jumped out of my skin and had to get oh to get rid of it!
Such a bad day:cry:


----------



## wild2011

Morning ladies, i am freeezinggggg had icicles on the end of my nose by the time school run was over with.

my gender scan has come through, 10th January, as i blooming expected, so much for finding out by new year, but atleast i cant start the count down :D

wiggler nice bouncer hun, i must admit i hate vibrating bouncers, or rather my kids did, not one of them would settle in them and screamed place down they hated the vibrating sensation, so i get one u rock with ur foot. and they dont mind the rocekrs that rock back and forth, vibration scares the shit out of them, deffo not wasting my money on one for number 4, knowing my luck this one would enjoy it hahah


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Inge I'm so sorry hun :hugs::hugs:

Wild - Glad you can start the countdown!! :happydance:

Dylan loved the vibrate function on our old bouncer, he liked his swing for a few weeks then got really fussy, he couldn't look around as much as he wanted to. :haha:

I tried that new pouring yogurt that has been advertised on the TV earlier with my cereal and it was really yummy. I don't normally eat brekkie, but it was so yummy I might have some more later after lunch! 

x x x


----------



## wild2011

hmm i want some now lol. 

think my girls are just plain fussy :) 

bhs has a 3 day sale on theres upto half price off some crimbo stuff, and 20% off baby stuff, some cute unisex stuff. but ive got unisex i dont want to buy ne more till ive had gender scan.


----------



## Wiggler

I deffo don't need unisex stuff, I have nearly enough to clothe all the babies due in May! :rofl:

Tesco has the pouring yogurt on offer at the moment, £1 per carton, down from £1.75ish


----------



## wild2011

cool, i may get some. mmm guess wat i just had


ive cooked a joint of beef, 2 slices in a soft roll, with some slices of a ripe vine tomato, and a tiny pinch of salt, with a huge plate of pickled beetroot n pickled onions yum yum yummmmmmmmmmmm im gunna eat them all lol


----------



## Wiggler

Oh yum!! I'm having a bacon sarnie for lunch followed by jacket potato with loads of butter and baked beans. I'm very much looking forward to getting some hot food down me! x x x


----------



## wild2011

sounds yum minus butter lol. i dont like butter except on crumpets yum


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh crumpets! I love crumpets covered in butter. I don't have them often though as they give me really bad hiccups :haha:


----------



## wild2011

lol how randoms that.i buy them every week but the kids beat me to them, and the day i make a couple for myself dh picks them up on the wayout the door lol. ne thing sweet at mo makes me sick, the pickled onions on other hand went down just fine yum


----------



## Inge

might go to my mums later and snuggle on her warm new sofa with a thick duvet :cloud9: oh has gone to work so im on my own now. Feel bad for leaving work at 9am but I couldnt handle working after the news Id got....gotta get myself hyped up for saturday. No idea how im gonna get through the next 3 months, counting down the days.....:shrug:


----------



## wild2011

big big hugs xx


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> big big hugs xx

thank you x :hugs: My boss said as one door closes another opens so im hoping something good will come round soon :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - pickled onions.. EWWW! pickled gherkins are so much better! :haha:

Inge - I hope this cloud has got a nice shiny silver lining for you hun :hugs:

Well, I just ate my lunch, I am soooo full! Even if someone walked in right now and offered me a Mcdonalds I wouldn't be able to eat it. (but I would stash it in my fridge to blast in the microwave later :rofl:)


----------



## wild2011

lmaoooooooo wiggler hun, i used to like gherkins, but not rite now urghhhhh.

ive managed to wash up all day and thats it, dh is enjoying me not suffering with ocd haha. he can wait till 3rd tri cos ill not stop.
an hour till school run, siennas having a sleep so i got an hour of peace, could do wiv a sleep but i wont wake up in time lol


----------



## Inge

I went to subway yesterday as I had a monster appetite! I had a foot long turkey and cheese sub with sweet chilli sauce:dohh: and the large diet coke and ice :dohh: Baby started throbbing away in my side for abotu 30mins after. It reminds me of a mobile on vibrate but what on earth is baby doing in there to do that?! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

hahahahah i have wanted an italian bmt subway for weeks n weeks, but its a fair drive away and i cant be arsed to go but mmmmmmmmmmm wiv loads of salad and a little mayo yum, ive got ten mins then ive got to venture out into the cold for an hour of walking to school and back, ive got maternity jeans on (over bump) and they falling down, but my regular ones and under bump ones hurting me,ne one got some braces? hahah


----------



## BizyBee

Turkey is in the oven and now I'm getting ready to clean the house before the guests arrive. I am sooo excited for a huge meal today. Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate. Happy Thursday to everyone else. :)


----------



## Wiggler

Am I the only person on earth who think Subway is vile? Bleh I am so glad there isn't one in my town, they stink up the whole street. I much prefer KFC and Mcdonalds :haha:

Not sure what I'm having for dinner tonight yet. Probably sausages and chips if OH is cooking. I got to remember to take some meat out of the freezer to make a big stew on Saturday.


----------



## wild2011

thats just naughty wiggler, its the meatballs that stink form subway, i dont like them, but the thought of lean meat, and loads of fresh salad on a hot fresh sub makes me mouth water more than fried food, i love mcdonalds, but my gosh the smell of frying food right now makes me so sick, we are having pasta bake tonight..


----------



## meow951

I want subway now!

The meatballs do stink, i hate them eugh. OH had a meatball one once and said it was really fatty and grisly :sick:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Happy Thanksgiving Bee!! And everyone else celebrating, enjoy your lush meals :)

Wild, my Joshua hated the vibrating chair too! I wont be making that mistake this time hehe Oh and an Italian BMT delish!!!! Thats the only sub I eat lol 

Inge Im really sorry about your job hun :hugs: Your boss is right, another door, better door, will open for you!

Im enjoying some peace and quiet. Joshua came in from school and asked if he can play on his ds, which weirdly I agreed too lol then he asked me where his games case was (like I would know!). So now I know he has lost it, Ive got the DS and he has to find it ha ha Me thinks he might be in his room some time!! I am surprised though he usually knows where everything is, hope one of his friends hasn't lifted it :(


----------



## Inge

anyone know hows best to get rid of the damp on the walls? The paper is fading and damp to touch and that woodlouse I found this morning has sent me over the edge :wacko: If we have to stay here til after baby comes then I want it sorted but dont want to redecorate the room when its just a short term arrangement:shrug: Wer gonn have to take all the paper off and try to treat the walls and any cracks so hows best to do it? Any idea's girls?:shrug:


----------



## wild2011

aww new hope he finds it, and oh yes bmt mmmmmm first time i had it i though no yuck, but oh yes its divine. but id have to skip the red onion and peppers etc, i cant stomach them at the mo, which sucks alot. 

the meatball one is rank from what ive heard, i dont fancy the sound of it. ive never tried their brecky subs either? has ne 1?

happy thanksgiving to all celebrating.


----------



## wild2011

No idea sorry Inge, are they deffo gonna move you? x


----------



## luckyme225

Happy Thanksgiving! It's a white one here, the snow just doesn't want to leave. Sucks I have to work, but at least it's time and 1/2 since it's a holiday. I'll be eating tons first thing when I get home haha. I need to pop into the store soon and pick up a pie and cider for the potluck at work.

I felt my first kick today. I had felt some flutters here and there but none recently. This morning I got a nice thud before getting into the shower.:cloud9:


Inge- lot's of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> No idea sorry Inge, are they deffo gonna move you? x

well we wont get higher priority til baby is here in may so we just have to keep bidding for 2/3 beds and hope for the break we need. But now wer both facing losing our jobs it might not happen til after baby comes anyway :shrug: so im just trying to make do with what we have and make a nice home for our baby :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge best thing for damp is wash the walls in vinegar, let them dry, sand them roughly with just some sand paper then use a damp proof paint on the walls. Might need 2 layers. The paint isnt exactly cheap but it really does work. I had horrendous damp in my bathroom, did this, and *touch wood* this is third winter now and still damp clear! I painted over it in magnolia just because thats how my landlord likes his house, the paint is white so you can chose to paint over it or not.


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> Inge best thing for damp is wash the walls in vinegar, let them dry, sand them roughly with just some sand paper then use a damp proof paint on the walls. Might need 2 layers. The paint isnt exactly cheap but it really does work. I had horrendous damp in my bathroom, did this, and *touch wood* this is third winter now and still damp clear! I painted over it in magnolia just because thats how my landlord likes his house, the paint is white so you can chose to paint over it or not.

Thanks :thumbup: My tummy is really thumping now. I drank some pepsi max and I think babys got the sugar rush :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwww cute baby!!! I didnt feel mine much last few days, and this afternoon I was lying on the sofa with a friend totally relaxed talking about nothin, as you do lol, and baby just started dancin around was lovely :) Baby is up again now, probably wants feeding actually lol


----------



## wild2011

aww Inge, hope u sort the damp, is it just the two of you in ur place? if it is dont hold ur breath on a 3 bedder. i wasnt entitled to one till my 3rd was born!


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> aww Inge, hope u sort the damp, is it just the two of you in ur place? if it is dont hold ur breath on a 3 bedder. i wasnt entitled to one till my 3rd was born!

we live at oh's parents and oh has an 8yr old son who stays with us so thats why we can bid for 2/3beds.


----------



## wild2011

arghh i see hun, not so bad then u more likely to get one. i do vagely remember u saying something before about it. xx


brrrrrrrrrrrr my heating is doing nothing im frozen x


----------



## meow951

Inge said:


> anyone know hows best to get rid of the damp on the walls? The paper is fading and damp to touch and that woodlouse I found this morning has sent me over the edge :wacko: If we have to stay here til after baby comes then I want it sorted but dont want to redecorate the room when its just a short term arrangement:shrug: Wer gonn have to take all the paper off and try to treat the walls and any cracks so hows best to do it? Any idea's girls?:shrug:

We've got damp around our bedroom window.

On paint i use cream cleaner and water. You could probably use the same but don't wet it too much.

You can only treat damp if you have the walls damp proofed, double glazing etc it's not something that's totally easy to fix.

Its not good for your health at all!


----------



## Inge

is there a trampoline party in my tummy tonight? :haha: 
girls ; thanks for all your help on the damp situation. Il try to get oh to go council on monday and talk to someone about it. Thing is this is an old house and his parents arent going to pay and we cant afford to get alot done here. I know the windows arent that good as you can feel the cold and wind come through sometimes even when theyre shut. The latches are broke so you cant actually properley lock the windows :dohh:
I really think I should lay of the pepsi max but its so yummy....:blush:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge tell the council your worried for your OHs son as the windows are completely unsafe. Did you go to CAB? See your GP and tell them you suffer a lot with coughs and colds that you wouldnt normally see the GP about, but you want to know if the damp could be causing it... which of course P will say yes, and then add that to your councl complaint. Also speak to your midwife, they might be able to write you a housing referral letter stating the accomodation isnt good for your health and being pregnant its even more important to be well. Then if they still make you wait, you could ask your local paper to do something, really lean on the prenancy and the conditions the council thinks is safe for not only you but your unborn. Oh and speak to your local MP, tell them the council wont listen, they'll speak with housing on your behalf too! Dont sit back and let the council fob you off!


----------



## Inge

Im not going to as I need it all ready for the baby. I feel so baby knowing its not sorted yet :growlmad: It m akes me feel like iv failed already and baby sint here yet. I jsut want to be the best mum and have the best for the baby but im worried its all gonna fall through. When oh phones me on his break later il nag him bout going and sorting it once and for all :nope:


----------



## new_to_ttc

You should do! take your bump and show them who they are messing with... men just umm and ahhh... women nag till they get what they want rofl

Oh and Joshua found his DS games!! I knew they wouldnt be too far away, he is usually so careful with everything, and on the plus side, his room is now tidy ha ha


----------



## mummy3

New, sorry you have a lurgy too:hugs: Hope you feel well quickly!

Inge, I would get the council to send someone from housing standards to come check out your mould:thumbup: If its black mould that is dangerous and they should move you! Im sorry about you losing your job too, hopefully there will be something new and better right round the corner:hugs:

We are running out now to get more cream and pie, hopefully a shop will be open, I need more cold supplies too. I thought moving to San Diego would stop all these pesky viruses:wacko:


----------



## Inge

OH doesnt want to bother trying because he says we wont be able to afford a house :dohh: We will just be on his £1000 a month for us,the baby and his son soon. I told him we must be entitled to something in the way of benefit or help with rent but he's saying theres no way :dohh: If I didnt love him so much Id just do the whole thing myself as he's so stubborn :dohh: 
I feel such a let down as a mum already and baby isnt here yet :cry:


----------



## meow951

You will probably be entitled to some tax credits etc hun

I'm thinking of being a stay at home mum as my job isnt enough to cover child care so we will be worse off. OH brings home £1000 a month or less and entitledto.co.uk said that we could get child benefit (£20 a week) plus about £60-£80 in child and working tax credits and also some housing benefit.

You might be able to get something hun and if it puts you in a healthy house for you and baby then all the better!


----------



## Charl

Hi guys 

I would like to join the May group. Our little one is due on the 19 May 2011.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome to the club, Charl!!


----------



## lisaf

meow - I know this was several pages ago, but you can get a kit to patch the ceramic that chipped in the sink! Most landlords wouldn't replace a sink that was chipped anyway, they'd just use the kit to patch it! 
Which remindes me, I should get one for our bathtub, lol!

AFM - Ladies, my pain is getting much worse! It started when I stood up to get out of the car while on the drive up here... shooting pain in my vagina (really my pelvic bone, but in the vaginal area). I now keep telling DH 'my vagina hurts' every time I stand up. It fades pretty fast, but its NOT fun! :( 
I mentioned it to the nurse last Friday but she brushed it off and said it was too early really for that, just must be normal aches and pains. 
It wasn't as bad last Friday though.
:( Any advice?


----------



## BizyBee

I am so ridiculously full tonight. Whew. That meal was good but I def over ate. 

Inge, sorry you are having such a rough time. 

Welcome charl!

Lisa, not sure what that's all about. I'm surprised the nurse brushed it off. Hope it stops soon.


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, from what I'm reading, its still not commonly investigated. She seemed to think it was too early to worry about anything like that... but what I read online says it can start in the first trimester.

I am definitely going to make a bigger deal of this pain next time. Just not sure if I should push for an earlier appointment or wait until my next one on Dec 13th... I guess the pain level will tell me, lol.

Any good tips on a nickname for the pain? I can't exactly say 'my vagina hurts' just anywhere... I need a code to tell my husband so he knows why I'm wincing etc.
I was complaining about my knee hurting earlier and he raised his eyebrows and said 'your KNEE?' :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww lisa, I hope it gets better for you. I just say my pelvis or hips are hurting. Even though sometimes it feels like I have been kicked in my ladygarden :rofl: If the pain keeps up deffo pester your nurse/doctor for some help.

Did all you American ladies enjoy your Thanksgiving? x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

i actually ate alot this year. i'm not a big thanksgiving fan since i dont like turkey much. and i can never eat a lot. but today i was super hungry :blush: but it was good :)


----------



## meow951

Thanks lisa. I found a kit but its quite expensive and not confident i will do a good job :haha: I might get a plumber or someone to do it. I've been getting those pains in my bits too. Someone referred to it as "vagina lightning" in the 2nd tri a couple of weeks ago lol so that might be a good descriptions if thats the pain you're getting :haha:

Charl- Welcome to the group! I'll add you to the list.


----------



## zippy4

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you. I am due on 27th May 2011 :D

After 2 miscarriages I'm delighted to finally be in my 2nd trimester and excited to join all you lovely ladies in May Blossoms xx


----------



## 24/7

3D gender scan tomorrow - :D:D:D:D:D:D xx


----------



## haylzpompey

Hey im due on the 15th May 
going to find out if pink or blue on xmas eve xx


----------



## meow951

Zippy and haylz added!

Congrats on sticky bean zippy :) Know the feeling :thumbup:

What a nice xmas prezzie haylz! We're not sure if we want to know yet or not. Ours is on the 21st December.


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome new ladies!

Well as my hips have been feeling a bit better today I decided to get started on some houswork, I got about 5 minutes done before Dylan became all clingy and upset. Bless him, I think he is getting a cold or something cos he is never like that, and he wanted a second nap today.

Not sure what to do with myself now. I have a huge urge to make camp by my front door and have a good nosey at whats happening in the flat opposite. :rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

Wiggler, I had a fab thanksgiving. Thanks for asking. Glad your hips were feeling better. 

Welcome zippy and haylz. 

Good luck 24/7!


----------



## luckyme225

I had a feast for my breakfast. Left over turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing, green been casserole, and a roll. Last night at work I was sooo full from just turkey, stuffing and caramel apple pie. Baby must have enjoyed because s/he was moving around on my way home.

I'm super nervous, I have my ultrasound today. We will see if my blood clot has grown or hopefully absorbed. I've been on pregnancy restriction for the past two months and I'm hoping everything is OK and I will no longer be high-risk.


----------



## wild2011

welcmoem to all the new mummies, 

ive been shopping today, im sooo tired, and weve had lots of snow the roads are bedlum and we are due more over the weekend/ next week. kids are glued to the windows watching. if it continues it looks like school will get closed for a few days. treated mny girls to some nice new boots today, they are walking round with them on with their pjs lol. 

hope u all ok xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi all!

Welcome to the new ladies :)

Lisa... I had shooting pains weeks ago, but nothing recentl! If its so bad hun push for an earlier appt. As for a nick name ermmmmm no idea lol Just say it loud and proud lolol

Ive driven to my mums tonight, through a snow blizard and ground fog :( Just waiting for m dad to get here with some food now lolol then I can sleep Im so so tired! 

Hope everyone is ok sorry its brief, Im not up to these long drives latel, especially not after a full days work lol xxxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

happy 17 weeks to all the newly 17 weekers. icant believe we're almost half way through already.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No kidding, Milos. it's insane, isn't it? Did we just start this thread 431 pages ago, I mean, yesterday? lol

I got some awesome news today. I'll be finished school on January 11 and start a 600 hour placement on January 12. As it turns out, if I do 40 hours per week until my 600 hours are finished, I can actually be completely finished and graduated college before my due date. Right now, I'm just trying to split my placement's though, because doing 40 hours a week at the one placement I have set up means I won't see my kids except for my weekends, so I'm trying to split the 600 hours between two placements, one in a school and one in a residential setting for adults with disabilities.

I almost want to cry. My baby boy will be 2 on Wednesday. Hard to believe that two years ago today I was 5 days away from giving birth, but 17 days away from my due date. They grow up so quickly.

On the other hand, I've made it official. There are only 11 days until my ultrasound (December 7) and I WILL stay Team Green (or Yellow) to the end. Sorry to all the ladies who wanted to know. You'll just have to wait another 22 weeks.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Brandi, that's great that you'll be finished by then! i could never be team green/yellow haha. i hate too much curiosity. but i dont plan on a 3d. i wanna be surprised to see my baby's face for the first time after giving birth.


----------



## lisaf

The pains were back and kind of worse today. I need a nickname because.. well, I don't need to discuss my vagina with anyone who happens to be around but I need to clue my husband in to the fact that I'm in pain and its probably not the best time to ask me to get him a beer, etc. 
So far I came up with 'my belly itches' because its not too personal, lol. Maybe 'hips hurt' would be better though.


----------



## natalie7

hi may mummy,s has anyone found out the sex of little one yet ? x


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies! 

I had a crazy zombie dream last night, it was sooo weird. I must have fidgeted so much in my sleep cos I woke up in agony :( Ah well, going to take some painkillers after brekkie so I can get on with some housework later.

Me and OH spent half the night up talking last night and have decided we are FINALLY going to get new carpet for the flat, I had a look online at a rough price guide to do one room at a time, but it costs a fortune so we are going to get carpet tiles as that way we can get what we can afford after buying bits for the baby. OH is getting paint on tuesday though so the lounge will be painted in time for Xmas! 
Then getting a new sofa in june/july and the rest of the furniture will be replaced before October!


----------



## wild2011

be careful with the carpet tiles and ur dyson, it likely to pull them up lmfao, my mum had the same problem. she has a flat and the intire thing was done with them, thye are very hrd wearing and stains come out easily, just rather hard to make them look like a normal carpet, it might be worth going round several carpet places with measurements and they often have sales on, my friend just did a large room with underlay and fitting for 110, yet ive paid 690 for 2 small rooms. it pays to shop about hun xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :)

Woohooo 18 weeks today and my baby is yawning awwwwww..... although I do think if s/he is tired enough to yawn then maybe dancing around at 1am through to almost 3am isnt the wisest of ideas :haha:

Yay for the flat makeover Wiggler!! Im looking at getting a new sofa before baby arrives, maybe before Christmas but we'll see on that one lol I have the funds, just not the ermmmm oh darn whats the word lol... well basically cant be fussed with the hassle it'll course in the busiest month of the year rofl 

I can not believe.... this time 8 years ago I just found out I was pregnant! Oh no hang on, thats tomorrow! Eeekkkk scary stuff... Ive known about this pregnancy for oooo 14 weeks ish Although really I knew before my bfp.. I just 'knew' if thats makes sense. When they told me I was pregnant with a boy 8 years ago I would never have believed them except for the 2 scans they did! I cant believe I got this far and never knew, amazing! 

My cold is coming out full force now grrrr.... sore breaky throat and the rest of the congestion to boot lol nice!! Oh well least mam's house has a shower so I can steam myself to good health hehe And my dad has the hot drinks on tap he very well trained living with my mam hehe


----------



## wild2011

hehe new, enjoy the shower and hot drinks on tap.

we had loads more snow and i may go out to play, but on my arse, i dont fancy falling over so ill bum shuffle on a sledge haha.

happy 18 weeks too. xx


----------



## 24/7

Three hours :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Yay for 18 weeks new!

Wild, we have been shopping around for so long and nothing fits our teeny budget apart from buying carpet tiles in small amounts. I'm hoping to grab some in the January sales then maybe the flat will be recarpeted faster. I just can;t believe this time next year the lounge will be completly carpeted, repainted and refurnished!!! YAY!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

MilosMommy7 said:


> Brandi, that's great that you'll be finished by then! i could never be team green/yellow haha. i hate too much curiosity. but i dont plan on a 3d. i wanna be surprised to see my baby's face for the first time after giving birth.

I did a 3D with both my kids, and plan to again with Speck. I love seeing the baby. I found, though, that what you see on the ultrasound isn't exact to the baby's face when he or she is born. There are a lot of features you don't see too.

This was my son at 28 weeks, and again at birth...well, he's as much as 3 days old in the picture.
 



Attached Files:







Isaiah24.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3









DSC01056.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wild2011

aww he is gorgeous brandi xx


----------



## xdaniellex

Hiya i havent been in here yet, im due may 13th with baby no 2 - my lil girl is 15months :) xx


----------



## wild2011

hi hun, congrats x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

wild2011 said:


> aww he is gorgeous brandi xx


Thank you. I just can't believe that in 2 years (less 7ish days) he's gone from that to this
 



Attached Files:







DSC02707.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wild2011

hehe, dont remind me, my eldest will be 7 on the 19th of may, time flies, and she keeps reminding me she will not share her birthday with the baby. :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ha Ha, I hear that sworn so many times and it ends up happening. I swore my son would be born on any day but December 1. He was due December 13, but his dad and I decided to have sex November 30 at 11:30pm, and at 3:30am on December 1, I was in labour. He was born at 11:15am.

I just didn't want him sharing a birthday with my deadbeat dad and having to share his birthday with his grandparents' anniversary. December 1 it was.

There's also a mom at our whose son is 15 days older than my daughter. She was pregnant with twins due March 27. Her son was born March 10, and she swore she would not have her twins on March 10. Guess what happened. She has three kids all born on March 10, 2 years apart.


----------



## wild2011

arghhh dont say that lol, mind u chloe was due 6th june, and took me by suprise i was ony 36 weeks, i since had leila on her due date and sienna 3 days over, but ive a feeling that the odds r this one will mkae an appearance around chloes bday :)


----------



## MimiUK

hi please can you add me, due may 29th 

love to you all xx


----------



## 24/7

Team blue for me. :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## wild2011

wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo x


----------



## luckyme225

Couldn't update yesterday because I had to go to work after my scan. Looks like my blood clot is still there :( so still on pregnancy restrictions. The office called and said they needed to talk to me but I was at work, so now I have to worry until Monday about what they want. The good news is the scan showed baby is healthy regardless. Growing perfectly and looks so cute!! I also went back to my original due date so pushed forward over a week :) Also we found out we're team .......................... *BLUE*  I couldn't be more excited about having another little boy joining our family. I can't wait to meet this little guy. :cloud9: We got some great pictures, including a nice clear shot of his boy parts haha. 

Congrats on team blue 24/7


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations fellow team bluer!! :happydance: We got a fab downstairs picture too!! :haha: xx


----------



## luckyme225

Haha, that's awesome. I thought about putting the u/s shot on the fridge for laughs. Yay for team blue!! I love having a boy, and I've always loved shopping for boy clothes!! Do you have names picked out already? We decided on Liam awhile back :)


----------



## 24/7

Quietly I really wanted a boy this time, so very happy!! :happydance:
We are going to go with Samuel, Sam for short. xxx


----------



## luckyme225

Cute name! With my first I wanted a boy, this time I didn't have a preference but hubby wanted another boy. Can't wait to watch my boys grow up together! Can it be May already???


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwww congratulations 24/7 and lucky on team blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!! :happydance:

Hello new May mummies and huge congratulations :)

I had a great day out shopping today with my mum, we had bags of stuff we felt like proper girlies (we not big shoppers normally lol). I got measured for some maternity bras, lady brought me a bra, then was like hmmm we need bigger, fetched me bigger and was still thinking bigger... Ive gone up 3 cup sizes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Arghhhhh!!!!!! BUT the new maternity bras and super comfy and I felt so much more secure in a proper fitted bra :) Also bought tons of Christmas stuff and went out to lunch yay!!

Baby was up from 1am to 3am kicking away, and has been awake most of the afternoon too :) Must be a girly hehe loved shopping today and didnt make mummy tired one bit lol Oh baby got a new outfit today too lol


----------



## Inge

17wks today :wacko: Seems crasy! I thought it would take forever to get to 12wks :haha: now im so far :haha: Have a dr app on monday as Iv been having a lot of thick coloured discharge so midwife thinks I should make an app just to be safe. I dont think its an infection as Iv had UTI before and not got any other symptoms :shrug: Was cleaning tables as work today and got a prob in the tummy a few times. Might have been the cold pepsi I drank making the baby have some energy :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

Wow I haven't been on the site for awhile. Had so many things to do and i am leaving tomorrow morning for st.barts for 5 weeks and can't wait! 

lucky- that's amazing!! so cool you found out this early! 

Glad all of you are doing well. I'll check back in, in a few days.
Sleep tight !


----------



## MilosMommy7

24/7 said:


> Team blue for me. :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx

yay! :happydance:


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- enjoy your vacation. Hope you get some good r&r in.


----------



## mummy3

:happydance: Lucky and 24/7 yay for team blue! Some gorgeous names too.

Lucky, sorry you are still high risk, I hope it resolves for you, good that you got moved forward again tho. Fingers crossed for monday:hugs:

New, I feel your pain with the cold, my whole family has it now, soon as one gets better another catches it. We have spent most of the last few days watching movies and eating soups and stews.

Welcome to all the new ladies:flower:

Lisa, about the downstairs pain, I'd stick with hips are aching its subtle but in the right area:thumbup: Could it be vulva varicose veins? They are pretty common and a cold compress down there can help.

Brandi, yep they grow so fast, my eldest is 7 next year :shock: Shes like a teenager lol

Hopeful, have fun at st. barts, hope you can keep in touch from there:hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks mummy, I feel like Monday is weeks away at this point lol.


----------



## lisaf

the 'hip' pain is worse today :( Had a sharp shooting pain when I got down to sit on the floor that was pretty awful and left me sore for 10 minutes afterwards. UGH
DH wants me to call the doctor on Monday. I want to wait and see what happens when I'm back to my normal routine, you know?
I think we're going with 'hip pain' for the code.


----------



## luckyme225

I would call the doctor on Monday just to see what they say. They are there to reassure us, so why not see what the nurse thinks for piece of mind. Hope your pains get better Lisa.


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on Team Blue 24/7 and lucky! 

Welcome Mimi and Danielle. 

Hopeful, hope you have a good time. 

Lisa, sorry your "hips" are still hurting.


----------



## cheree89

Congrats on the team blue lucky & 24/7! 

I have been losing weight every checkup - but I weighed myself last Wednesday and this morning and am up 2 pounds! I knew a big Thanksgiving meal would stop the weight loss. I was getting worried! Next boost - Christmas cookies here I come.


----------



## wild2011

omg how quiet is it in here, i have chosen my pram whoooo just to save for it now, its a bit on the expensive side, but hey ho, i want it lol. had a quiet day today crimbo music and heating up full, now to go find a jar of pickled onions i have the munchies. xx


----------



## meow951

Congrats on the boy babies!

It's so so cold here. Its 0 degrees celcius and that's the highest its been today. BRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## 24/7

Hi Girls!! :haha:

I am so unbelievably happy - So so love knowing we are having a boy, it feels so real, and I feel like I have fallen in love with my boy, instead of just the idea that one day soon we will have a baby. :cloud9: xxx


----------



## wild2011

aww 24/7 so pleased for you, :)

its -3 here and hasnt gone above it all day, im frozen lol


----------



## BizyBee

We finally have a little snow on the ground, which is perfect because I'm putting fall decor away and taking some Christmas decorations out today. We won't get the tree until Saturday, but we have lots of other stuff to do ahead of time.


----------



## Inge

Its like -3 here.
OH and I watched Saw 3d last night and I had to run to the loo as baby didnt like it :haha: OH thought it was so funny cos I was hiding under the blanket the whole movie saying "make it stop" :blush:
Since becoming pregnant I cant handle gory films like that. I used to love them and cant remeber them being so gory :wacko:
Worked today. Had such bad pelvic pain. At one point the top of my leg just under my bum felt like something "twanged". Now I cant put any weight on it :wacko: Another thing to add to my dr's list tomorow :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

We did all our indoor Christmas decoration yesterday. My son was so excited and even today he is still talking about how "awesome" everything is. We will probably wait until next weekend to do our outdoor Christmas decor. I can't wait to take a Christmas day bump picture next to the tree. I'm so excited that next year I will have TWO little boys to enjoy the Holidays with. :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

lucky congrats on it being a boy, i am very much jealous of all these blue bumps :D xxx


----------



## Inge

I cant wait til we know what our is! Iv always had a feeling its a girl but Im getting nervous now as its almost 3 weeks til my scan :wacko: I dont know how il be able to work that day :wacko:


----------



## BizyBee

I never could stomach gory movies Inge! I won't even attempt it now.

I hope BB is cooperative on Wednesday so we can find out what team we're on. I am so excited! I want to start buying stuff.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww congrats on your blue bumps ladies :)
I wonder who will have their baby first out of the May mummy's i wouldn't put any money on me even though i'm due on the 2nd ha ha i'm always late!
I can't wait to find out 2 weeks on Tuesday roll on time so i can go pink or blue shopping :)


----------



## wild2011

im not due till end of may, ive been really early on 1 but dd on another and 3 days over on one. so im not hopeful arrival, though im due within days of my dd who was really early so theirs hope yet :)


----------



## luckyme225

I might be a middle of May mummy, my first came just before a week early. One can only hope to be that lucky again haha. I couldn't imagine how crabby I'd be making it past my due date.


----------



## wild2011

i was such a moody cow wen i went over haha


----------



## luckyme225

Haha, I was moody by 35 weeks, maybe even earlier. I'm not looking forward to the body aches/sleeplessness/ and stretch marks that third trimester brings.


----------



## Soph22

Hi all-
Wow, lots to catch up on. I was gone to Colorado for the week. I got to see snow!! Love being able to "visit" snow.

Congrats on team blue lucky and 24/7! I get to find out what team we're on a week from tomorrow. I'm soooo excited. I think it will feel more real once we know. 

Sorry to hear about the pains, Lisa. I would just call the doc and see what they say. I have an appt on Tue and am making a list of things to ask about. I have had weird pain in my lower, right abdomen. Think it's probably round ligament pain, but I didn't think that was supposed to last more than a few minutes. 

Has anyone had pain in their chest? It's right under my left breast. Don't know if it's heartburn or bra pain or what, but it's really annoying. 

Welcome new ladies. 
hopeful- St. Bart's? I'm sooo jealous! 
Sorry I can't respond to everyone, it was a lot of pages to catch up on!! Hope all are well.


----------



## mummy3

Bizy, good luck for wednesday:happydance:

Its exciting now lot of us are finding out!

I think I'll defo be a contender for first baby born, being that I've never got past 35 weeks. Ob reckons It'll prob end up being a march delivery for me:dohh:

Liza defo get the "hips" looked at, might be nothing to worry about but always best to check.

Wild, I'd send some blue dust your way but not sure if I have anymore of it than you do lol

Soph, the pain could be rib pain as they expand to accomodate your bump:flower:


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome back Soph! 

Happy 18 weeks Mummy!


----------



## Wiggler

WOOO! Congrats on team blue 24/7 and Lucky!!! :happydance::happydance:

Inge, I totally understand not being able to handle gory film since being pregnant, I swear being preggers with Dylan turned me into a wuss, I went off horror films, rollor coasters scared the poop outta me, and now I have a weird thing about lifts :dohh: I forced myself to watch some horror films recently though and I was fine! YAY! Just gotta hop on some rollercoasters once bubs is born and go in some lifts and I'll be back to normal :haha:

I might not be able to get my beautiful pram now :cry: If it isn't really really reduced in the Jan sales then it is waaay out of our budget at the moment, just putting the heating on costs us an extra £14 a WEEK in electric. I'm really heartbroken about it, and meanie OH just doesnt understand.

Only 3 weeks until my scan!!! I hope the sonographer is nice and tells me if bubs is blue or pink!

x x x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

:( Won't your parents help with the cost of the pram? :(
I know some do unfortunately i'm not that lucky but i've managed to save a bit of money up but with the price of new prams these days it will just about buy that, still gotta save up for everything else!
18 weeks today posting this to see my fruit or veg sign :)
Still no snow here x


----------



## zippy4

Hi ladies, im pretty new to this thread, but I'm due my 1st on 27th May :D I feel so far behind lol cos I'm due the end of the month so you are all ahead of me.

I had a bit of an eventful weekend . . . 

Firstly on friday night I had a wee fall (hard onto my knees) I phone hospital and they told me to pop up to maternity for a wee check. Well they did and scan and baby was absolutely fine and it was nice for my mum cos she got to see him/her as hubby has been to the other scans - I have had a few after my previous losses.

Then on Saturday night I booked myself a wee break in Glasgow for the weekend (in an executive suite :)) and a 4D scan package while I'm there. I live in Northern Ireland and scans here are a ridiculous price. Cant wait to see baby and possibly find out the sex (my hospital won't tell you). Yay

And yesterday was my 1st wedding anniversary :)

So its been a busy weekend. Hope you are all keeping well xx


----------



## BizyBee

Happy Anniversary Zippy. Glad you are ok after the fall.

Happy 18 weeks wudluv.

Wiggler, sorry about your pram. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Wud - my mum is helping with the cost of the pram, thats what my Xmas pressie from her is, but with Xmas, my phone bill, electric, shopping I don't think we will be able to top it up to enough :( 

I talked to OH and he said if its close to £250 in price we can get it!!! But now I have a dilemna, one of the "stand by" prams I have chosen comes with a carseat and the total price is £300, I personally think its really ugly, but it has everything we need, and its miles cheaper. I'm starting to come around to how it looks, at least I have a month to make up my mind

heres some pics
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41YympM70RL._SX315_SY375_.jpghttps://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41-Vp3q6efL._SX315_SY375_.jpghttps://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41sKEmBEagL._SX315_SY375_.jpg


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies :)

Hope everyone is well!

Lisa did you doctor explain your 'hip pain'? Hope you're feeling well now :)

Congratulations Zippy :) 

I cant wait for my 20 weeks scan :) I hope baby is cooperative :)

Soph I was having pain, mainly at night and when I tried lay flat, oddlyunder my left boob too. Eventually decided it was probably heartburn. BUT on Saturday I went out shopping and had a bra measurement and now have lovely fitting nursery bras and I havent had the pain since, and I was having it every day, so I wonder if my bra was the wrong size!

Wiggler sorry about your pram hun! Have you given any more thought to having a different car seat? Compromise on the car seat and still have the pram you want. Hope you can sort something hun, so long as the baby is warm and snug its all ok :)

Its absolutely freezing today :(the house just will not get warm!! Think Im going to have to turn on more heaters, I get one room warm but the next is cold so open the door and warm room instantly goes cold lol Think I need to put the heaters on each room now brrrr.....


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I don't think it's ugly at Wiggler hun but i know whta u mean it's not the one u had your heart set on :(
I still haven't fully decided i like the sola but i just don't think i can justify the money for it brand new but we shall see?
I would buy second hand off somebody i knew but i'm put off by buying from ebay unless they're really local as someone on here was sent one with a broken wheel x


----------



## wild2011

my bump has truly poppped further today, had a few tightenings which hurt n caught me by suprise today, either stretching or overdone it. so got my feet up now in the warm, we have had letter home from school saying prob closed tomoz as heavy snow due. have a sausage caserole cooking, smells yum. might take a bump pic in a minute.x


----------



## Wiggler

New - even without the carseat its still £110 more expensive than the one I put pics up of. I will probably get the one I showed you ladies today. It's a hell of a lot cheaper and if bubs is comfy thats all that matters.

Took my little monkey out earlier on his trike round the enclosure out the back for 30 mins earlier, it was sooo good to get out but I'm paying for it now. I'm sooooo sore. Dylan had a fab time though so it was worth it. 

x x x


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler- I think it looks like a nice stoller/carseat. Baby wont care as long as it's comfortable. :hugs:

Anyone else still getting morning sickness? I'm still getting nauseous at night time, what's up with that!


----------



## wild2011

lucly i still have it at night too, as soon as i sit or lie down it starts up i usually end up being really sick then fall asleep feeling sorry for myself. it better end soon :( x


----------



## Wiggler

Grrr, I hope OH takes good care of me tonight, my hips are so painful. I really think I over did it with the hoovering, sweping, mopping and pushing Dylan around on his trike for ages. Lazy day for me tomorrow. Don't suppose anyone wants to come over and cook me dinner? :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

u can have my portion of sausage caserole if u want, i feel really sick! x


----------



## Wiggler

ooh yes please! Sounds very warming and filling. 

OH is going to make spag bol for dinner and I really don't fancy it. Not sure what I want actually. I might send him out to the chippie. x x x


----------



## wild2011

im off spag bol, and sausage , ive wanted a mushroom chowmein, s&s chicken balls for weeks and i still havnt had ne! x


----------



## cheree89

Hi everyone -

I totally forgot to mention this earlier. I bought a Dyson (dc28) on Friday. Now I really fit into the May Blossoms/Dyson lovers (lusters?) club. I ordered it online, so I am still waiting for it to get here. I'll let you know what I think when it gets here. :thumbup:

Wiggler - I think that pram looks awesome. Maybe it comes in a different color?

I am just getting a nice umbrella stroller. I am too cheap to get a pram. I'll just use a baby carrier until the baby is old enough for a stroller. I am also not going for an infant car seat - just getting a smaller convertible car seat. Am I crazy?


----------



## Wiggler

YAY cheree!! Welcome to the Dyson club!

They also do the pram in black, but black fabric gets sooo hot in summer.

Got my pie and chips now with some curry sauce! Its so yummy! I normally don;t like chips, but this is very very good! x


----------



## meow951

Lucky- I had sickness up until about 17 weeks! It's eased off a bit since but i still feel sick in the evenings if i don't eat enough in the day and have tea at a decent time!

I'm feeling so wierd today. I thought i was leaking amniotic fluid earlier but i think it's just really watery discharge. I've got quite bad back ache and if i sit on the loo and strain even the slightest bit my stomach really hurts! My cervix isn't open and haven't had any blood or regular stomach pains like when i had my miscarriage.

Ah always something to worry about when you're pregnant!


----------



## lisaf

Hey ladies,

Not sure if I mentioned that I did something that seems to have actually tweaked one of my hips... so the 'hip' pain has been minimal or not as noticable, but I have this hip injury now thats pretty darned painful. It seems to be getting better so I'm going to put off calling the doctor until I see how I settle down in my normal routine now that I'm back home.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh ouchie Lisa! Hope you're ok!!

Wiggler.. I wouldnt worry about the black fabric in summer... this is the UK afterall ha ha ha

My MS went about 14 weeks i think ish, but it comes and goes very infrequently still, manly if I dont get regular food (like today, no breakfast or lunch but busy busy busy oops!!)

I have so much to do in my lounge to get it ready for Christmas decorating this Wednesday! It looks like a bomb went off, twice! Arghhh lol But I cant be bothered now ha ha had a busy day :) 

Baby is proper kicking now, big hefty thuds now awwwwww Cant wait for joshua to be able to feel them. He puts hs hands on my belly and says he felt it, but he hasnt, but I just pretend baby did move so he thinks he is feeling :) Bless him!!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww! Joshua is going to be an amazing big bro! I really wish Dylan was old enough to understand.

I'm getting my Xmas tree tomorrow, Not sure when I'm getting the rest of the decorations, but I'm so excited!!! I must try and contain myself though, I don't want to put them up only to be bored of them by Xmas day.

I couldnt even eat my pie! I stuffed myself with chips. The small portion at the local chippie is HUGE! The curry sauce I had with it was amazing! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

thanks new, I'm doing ok... yesterday was pretty awful with some moments of bad pain but today has been ok so far.

You ladies are making me feel so paranoid that I'm not feeling real movement yet, lol!!! My doc says its normal not to feel it before 20 weeks, so I'm just sticking to that
(as I type this I felt a tiny fluttery feeling, but still in the 'not sure' phase).


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh Lisa hun, Im on baby number 2 they say you feel it sooner! With Joshua I was still unsure at 22 weeks... didnt have proper movement until about 24 weeks if not more.


----------



## lisaf

lol well that makes me feel better!!

I'm just not having a good start to this week for many reasons and so much more vulnerable to everything emotionally right now that its not easy to deal with anything.


----------



## luckyme225

:hugs: hope you start feeling better soon Lisa


----------



## lisaf

Thanks guys!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Lisa! :hugs: I hope things get better soon hun! And don't worry about not feeling proper movement yet, it won't be too long until bubs is playing soccer with your bladder and trying to kick your ribs out of the way :) I didn't feel any fluttery feelings with Dylan, then one day I suddenly got a mega kick and felt him reguarly from then. I hope this bubs gives me a good hard boot soon, as long as it isn't aimed at my bladder or cervix :rofl:

OH still hasn't done the washing up.. I think I will have to kick him off the Playstation and march him into the kitchen. He won;t like that too much, but he should have done it earlier like he promised. Silly man. 

x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Is anyone else having serious nipple freeze???? arghhhhhhhhhhhh They are so so so sore!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meow951

new_to_ttc said:


> Is anyone else having serious nipple freeze???? arghhhhhhhhhhhh They are so so so sore!!!!!!!!!!

That is my main reason for hating this cold weather! So painful!


----------



## lisaf

mine was killing me last night!!! Just one of them though :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think if I get any colder they definitely going to snap off frozen!! Arggghhhhhh

Although Im beginning to think baby has a little craving going on... I cant egt enough mini cheddars ha ha oops!!


----------



## lisaf

omg, I got introduced to these great date and almond crackers (not sure what you guys consider crackers over there, lol!!) I will be having some of those with some sharp white cheddar cheese when I get home! Yum!!!


----------



## Wiggler

No painful nips here, mainly as I practically live in my comfiest, most padded bras.


----------



## Wiggler

Crackers:
https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSqAK9cTDosxy6amCuXgGEAGJV3r4tnDmv8QNliJPJ_FtKmKKtJ

Yum!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Think Im going to wear breast pads ha ha 

When I think crackers I think cream crackers lol not sure if we on the same wavelength mind lol I eaten a full tub of mini cheddars in 2 days pmsl... what were McVites thinkng serously .... big tubs???? Least little packets I could restrict myself to 2 a day lol


----------



## lisaf

These are the crackers I'm talking about https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3479/3957128607_59ce0e976d.jpg
yummmm


----------



## Wiggler

Mini Cheddars are godly! We got some for Dylans birthday party and whenever anyone put any on their plate Dylan walked up to them and took them all off people for himself! I want to buy myself some, but my piggy little man would steal them and not share :rofl:

Lisa, them crackers look delish!


----------



## luckyme225

I'm nauseous but hungry... my least favorite combo! I'm making some popcorn in hopes it helps.


----------



## lisaf

my default is if I'm not feeling well at all .... try eating something. 
Even when I don't feel hungry, I may just not feel well then eating makes me feel better.


----------



## mummy3

Lucky, my sickness got better from around 16 weeks so stopeed the pills, but last couple of days it and the excess saliva yuckiness has been coming back. Hopefully will disappear again soon!

New, yay for a craving:happydance: would love some mini chedders too but cant find em over here. Pie and chips sound divine too!

Lisa, you are still really early to feel proper kicks, I wouldnt worry at all, I was well past 20 weeks before I felt my first for sure give a huge kick.

My docs here are driving me potty too, for all the money we spend on health insurance its insane. My endocrinologist rang me up to say my thyroid was still overactive, doh! lol, but no treatment until after baby, sounds fair except hes already told me this twice then rang up leaving messages scaring me for no reason:growlmad: The neurologist wants an emergency MRI, meant to be last week but we still havent had confirmation. The perinatologists cant decide which hospital to send us to as they keep overbooking so we have been going to 3 different places. ok rant over lol. wait, I also have 2 anatomy scans now 4 days apart :rofl:

Anyone got any meal ideas, need inspiration for tea tonight!:flower:


----------



## lisaf

lol mummy your doctors are all nuts! Though it sounds just as bad as some of the UK confusion with letters and stuff I've heard!

I just bought my stroller!!!!!!!!! It was over $100 off with Cyber Monday and usually can't use coupons and discounts on it since its a 'special order' and not available in the stores etc...
We went with Navy blue just because we think it works for both genders and it was the prettiest of their colors in my opinion.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/pTRU1-6465113dt.jpg


----------



## mummy3

That is a really really nice stroller lisa, great as well that you got to use the coupons! Also yep, navy blue is a great gender neutral colour, most of our strollers have been navy blue:thumbup:

The doctors just dont bother talking to each other, have you not found that too as your in Cali?


----------



## lisaf

oh they definitely do not usually talk to each other.
I was SHOCKED to hear my OB mention a lovely letter my FS sent her :haha: Just an intro to what my issue was, and god knows what else about how difficult and pushy I am :rofl:
That was unusual though, normally you have to fill out a form giving one doctor permission and contact info for the other doctor... which they don't bother to do unless there is important information.

I've actually transported my own medical records from one doctor to the other more often than I've had one contact the other. Just easier that way.


----------



## lisaf

I really hope I like the stroller when I get to play with it for the first time, lol!!! I hope it fits in my trunk ok too!


----------



## cheree89

Very pretty stroller Lisa - what kind is it?

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lisaf

Its a Mutsy 4rider Lite


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- hope your doctors start figuring things out! The good thing about the area I live is our medical records are electronic so no confuse doctor wise and everyone knows everything they need to know already.

Lisa- very cute stroller. Made me want to get one but I barely used my stroller with Connor so I'm sure my hubby would think I'm nuts for buying a new one.


----------



## BizyBee

You girls are making me want to buy things! :)


----------



## Soph22

hhmmm... cyber Monday. I want to buy things but haven't done my research yet. There should be "after Christmas sales" too right?


----------



## lisaf

definitely will be after christmas stuff... I just didn't want to count on it being on the exact stroller I wanted, lol! I'm sure the more popular brands will be on sale after christmas.

I don't know how much I'll use it but we have a zoo in town and I'm sure I'll use it there as well as downtown etc. I hope to use a baby carrier like a Moby wrap when the baby is tiny, but we'll see if my back holds up.


----------



## MilosMommy7

going to get get the quad test tomorrow. i hate waiting for the results! :/


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, America gets so many cool sales. My friend who is currently working in America posted on her FB that on black friday she got about $400 of clothes for $120!!. Our sales aren't THAT good. 

Lisa - YAY for getting your stroller!

I woke up this morning, did my usual routine of running to the window and yanking the curtains open to see if there is even a speck of snow and there is!!! Only about a half inch layer, but its still white out there!! I'm such a big kid. I then ran and got Dylan, showed him the snow, he looked at me, said "bye" and walked off. Hopefully next year he will be more excited about the snow :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lisa hope you feel better soon,and fab stroller.

new- i sudffered with that really bad during 2 pregnancies i used ot cry, i mean it was severe, ive been ok this time thank god. 


no school today im so happy to stay in the warm lol

im having this pram, and ive purposly chosed balck wiggler, i have had many colours and i certainly would never ever go for beige or cream again its a nightmare. black all the way. :happydance:

ive actually got a loola up in cream im selling, i only used it for 4 months so only the 1-2 marks on chasis but seat unit is immac, a bargain for someone, i'd prob buy the carrycot for it or the car seat if i were using from newborn tho, will be bargain for someone anyhow. may list on here aswell as ebay.
 



Attached Files:







symbio30.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MilosMommy7

no snow yet where i live :( supposed to rain all day today.


----------



## Wiggler

So you think black fabric will be OK? I always get paranoid that dark fabric gets too hot, and the pram looks a hell of a lot better in black. 

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513jMXRoI4L._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen19percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg

The more I look at it the more I am getting used to the style of it. Its just a race now to see which one is cheaper in the sales! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

its nice hun and yeah black is fine, we honestly dont have weather hot enuf for it to be an issue, and ive managed with a black one in the hot summers weve had, a nice white parasol over them will head off the worst heat if we ever do get any. the fabric is usually really breathable so colour shouldnt make any difference. its quite similar to the one im having hun,

ive foudn the system im having for 369 for everything and its usually nearer £600, just hoping its still under £400 after xmas. or ill be forking out more, but i know its the one im having its so spacious and luvly to push.


----------



## Wiggler

This one is £365 so cheaper than the Silver Cross I wanted, but as the car seat is included it is more and more likely that no matter how cheap the Silver Cross is reduced I will be getting this one. 

Hehe, when OH told me to start looking for cheaper ones in case the Silver Cross wasn't reduced enough I don't think he expected me to pick one nearly as pricey :rofl: 
But I really really want the parent facing feature. 

I can't believe I forgot just how expensive baby stuff is! x x x


----------



## wild2011

mine has the parent facing feature too, either by turning seat around or one handed lever on handle and the handle flips over in a spolit second, i love it fab for if sun is galaring in babies eyes etc :)x


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, very swish! :)

Hmm, I am VERY hungry but we have nothing in that I want to eat, and OH has all the money on him so its not like I can pop down the shop... 

I think I'm going to have a lazy day today, I'm going to hoover later and give the sides a quick dusting then relax :) Maybe watch Ice Age with Dylan. x x x


----------



## wild2011

sounds like a plan, the kids are annoying me already, arguing and bickering over everything, girls! tut. theres loads of snow here but its icy so im not going ne where, i dont feel its worth the risk of a nasty fall. ive just had toast. will have to have a root around in the freezer to find something yummy for lunch, think a hot meal on the cards, not feeding them sarnis when its freezing,


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh a hot meal is sooo good when its cold. 

I just looked out the front window and most of the snow is gone :(

My flat is quite warm today, even with no heating on. I think maybe the lady downstairs has hers on :haha:


----------



## wild2011

hahahah the joys of flats, its freezing here but its a big old house and its just not warming up. got loads of washing upto do and i keep heaving when i start doing it so it can stay there till my stomach has settled. dont plan on getting any of us dressed either. lol

i wsish my scan would hurry up im not buying ne thing else till ive had it. need to put money away for the pram, and i think the next thing i will buy is a steriliser and bottles. i have moses basket for downstairs, swinging crib for upstairs, a cot for when older, and a playmat, also a selection of unisex newborn stuff, so dont need ne more clothes till i know what im having. only trouble with all the above stuff is i have to get it back off someone it was lent too. hmmmmm cud be interesting. 

u know the baby bottles u get in hospital the like little glass jar ones that are disposable. well they now sell them in botts in a pack of 15, im soooo gunna buy a pack so i dont have to fuss with sterilising and making bottles in the first few days, i thought they were really good idea when i saw them. x


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I would much rather have a cold house than a warm pokey flat.

I have a moses basket stand, a swing (if my mum ever brings the base over) bumbo, bottle warmer and tonnes of unisex stuff up til 1yr+ so still got plenty to buy.

I hope you get your stuff back ok.

Boots do some amazing stuff, we used to have 2 Boots in town til they closed down and opened a HUGE one where woolies was. I love going in there and just looking around. 

I wish Woolworths was still about, it was a great store. I go on the online Wooworths occasionally but its not the same. 

I have been trying to ring the hospital for over 30 mins now to make a physio appointment and the line is engaged, I hope they pick up soon. I hate using the phone.


----------



## wild2011

grr useless i bet they are sat about drinking tea lol.
i know they have looked after it but i also know that the baby is about 7 months old now, so they cant be using the moses basket, and possibly not the crib, i asked my friend the other day and shes not seen much of her mate who has it so i jsut said find out n let me know asap as i dont need it immediately but after crimbo wud be good, made osme crap up that i want to organise different bedding for the crib but need to measure it etc. plus i want new mattresses, supplied them with mine in, and said was upto them if they used, but im funny and would rather a couple quid on a new one.


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you get it back soon! 

The hospitals phone line is open til 1pm so I'm hoping I will get through by then :haha:


----------



## wild2011

i got asked today if i had heartburn with any of the girls, i did with 1, can anyone guess which one? :haha::haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







goe.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2









leila3.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2









sienna5.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wiggler

Awww! Such cute piccies! I'm gonna guess the first piccy. 

I got really bad heartburn with Dylan and was convinced he would be a hairy baby, but he was a baldilocks until he was 18 months old :rofl:

WOOOOO Finally got through to the hospital (you were right they were gossiping, I heard them in the background) and my appointment is for the 13 Dec!!! I didn't think I would be seen until after Xmas. Sooo excited!


----------



## wild2011

aww great its sooner than u hoped, and yes it was the first chloe, my 10lber ahaha. aww it was awful the pain my chest hurts even thinking about it lol.

she had some awful hair days it got 100% worse before it got better, shes only 5 weeks in this pic, and then the first hair cut happened hahahha:haha:
 



Attached Files:







chloehair.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless! Thats a lot of hair!

Dylan still hasn't had his first haircut. I'm putting it off for as long as possible. He's only just got it and I'm not ready to chop it off :rofl: OH keeps saying he will get it done though. I made OH very aware that if he did that he would be losing body parts!


----------



## wild2011

awww bless. even mine who had hardly ne hair grew it super quick,lol, if i have a boy dh can take him to chop hair as often as he likes, ive got enough hair to deal with, with these 3 :) x


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no :( It would appear someone has come into my flat and swapped my wonderful happy little man with the toddler from hell! He refused his nap and then had a HUGE tantrum! Kicking, hitting, headbutting, screaming.. the full works :( 

He's never had a tantrum that bad, he normally just whines a bit and headbutts the floor, then gets up all happy again. I hate seeing him so upset. Got him watching CBeebies at the mo, as that seemed to distract him.


----------



## wild2011

sienna is at that stage, it hurts me so much but i have to be strong and let her get on with it, unfortunately its the only way to truly combat terrible twos, and trying 3's she had them quite early so far which im glad with try and get them under control before bubs is here x


----------



## Wiggler

He cheered up loads after a few mins of Cbeebies. Dylan hit the "terrible two's" just after he hit 13 months, but he is getting much better recently. He was just grumpy where he hasn't napped. He is trying to drop his naps himself but he just isn't ready. 

At the moment he is running round shouting "ROOAAARRR" hehe, so cute. x x x


----------



## wild2011

aww bless him, sienna is a really chatty maddam lately and sings twinkle twinkle doing the had movement, then shouts yay and claps to herself. shes a shouter first thing in the morning, and screams at everyone tilll they wake up. we are having problems with her sleeping in her own bed just now but being persistent im not sharing my bed with her anymore, and if shes unwell i will go in with her, otherwise shell try it on again lol.


so ive had mw phone me today, and ....well it appears the rest of my pregnancy may go really quick.

cos..

ive got less than a month till crimbo and skint so bound to fly by, followed by huge celebrations for new year cos my hubby family celebrate at new year. so double the fun for me lol, the kids will be off till 5th jan and it goes so fast when they are home, 10th jan is my gender scan, 27th jan i have mw, 28th jan leilas bday, so ill be busy organising party & buying prezzies, feb dad bday, march sienna bday, april easter n half term, may chloe bday and will be full term from end of first week. omfg it wont stop lol, looks too like ill need to buy pram in feb when i dont have any of the kids bdays. then get bits inbetween. by June ill have 4 kids all with bdays betweek jan-may...then again it gives me 6 months to do xmas each year lol xx


----------



## Wiggler

Wow, Thats a lot of stuff between now and May! 

Oh my god! Grrr, Dylan just walked up to me and hit me :cry: I just don;t know whats up with him today, being so upset and totally out of character. Maybe he is coming down with a cold. That always turns him into a grumpy pants. He has 2 more teeth coming though too which isnt helping. I've just given him some milk and put him down so he can get 30 mins sleep as maybe he will cheer up after that. OH isnt even going to be home for AGES as he has to go into town straight after work to pick up the Xmas tree we reserved. 

We were given a sandpit recently which OH left in the back garden without the lid on and both the lid and pit filled with water. He emptied them today and turned them over so they cant fill up again and now there is 2 HUGE 1 1/2 inch thick sheets of ice on the grass :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lol get the ice and place it outside a horrible neighbours door hahahahha


----------



## Wiggler

Haha! I totally would, but she can very clearly into our garden from her lounge and she is a nosy old cow! It would spoil the surprise. :rofl:

OK, I need reasons why I shouldn't put my Xmas tree up today!


----------



## wild2011

there isnt one i put mine up on the 27th lmfao x


----------



## luckyme225

wiggler- we already have our Christmas decor up. A lot of people put it up around the day after Thanksgiving here. My son loves it and spends his days telling me about the different colored lights and all the ornaments on the tree. He loves when we have Holiday decoration.

I'm so tired this morning, even with nine hours of sleep I'm exhausted. LOL I know I'll be in for a rude awakening come May. Connor didn't sleep through until almost a year, and even then he would still wake up every couple nights. I suppose I'll be having a big cup of coffee.


----------



## Wiggler

OK, I have decided I have to put it up today, It will keep my mind off the mahoosive spider that is terrorizing me by being right outside my flat while the light out there is broken! I tried to ring OH to tell him to hurry up and smoosh it, but his phone is off :cry: 

I'm such a wuss!! I was going out there to do a good deed too. I was going to ask the nice new neighbor if she wanted help taking all her recycling down to the bins. Obviously Karma wants me to sit on my bum all evening and relax :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

sleepless nights, arghhhhhh we have som many of them to come both pregnant and un-pregnant. I had 2 that slept a dream at night form about a week old, and sienna is still unsettled. i dont expect this one to be any different. though i will be apart from the first 24 hrs be going straight onto ff and will prob get more sleep at night than i did bf.


----------



## luckyme225

Yeah that's the crappy thing, after week 30 it's hard to sleep with all the aches, pains, peeing all the time. It makes you want to meet your baby so much more because you are already going through the sleepless nights but without a baby in your arms. I think that's why we all get so desperate in the last trimester. That and I felt massive and uncomfortable all day.


----------



## Wiggler

GRR! Still can't get through to OH's phone. I wish I wasn;t such a wuss with spiders. :(


----------



## hopefulmama

Just checking in to say hi! 

I actually have either a mini cold or bad allergies right now!!

it's soo relaxing here right now, i am loving it. sooo peaceful.

i hope everyone is feeling better! 

xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi all :)

Hope you feeling better soon hopeful!

Lovely pram Lisa.. mine should be coming tomorrow yay!! 

No matter what I do I cant get this house warm :( Electric heaters just dont generate enough heat to heat a frozen room. its not being helped, neighbours both side of me have moved out, so there is no heating on either side of the house the walls must be so cold! Im going to look at heavy duty curtains to try and keep some cold out (the windows are single glazed) I need to make some heating improvements in this house for when baby arrives, its just no good! 

Im no where near ready to be bringing Christmas decorations down yet lol I will see maybe try finish this room by tonight and then we can do them tomorrow, otherwise it might be weekend lol


----------



## Wiggler

Well the tree is up, not decorated yet, just got the lights on it. Going to finish it off after Dylan goes to bed. 

He is finally in a better mood now, I think that sleep did him a lot of good. Turns out OH is starting to come down with a cold so Dylan probably has the same thing :( I have a 6 inch red march on my arm from where he scratched me during his tantrum this morning :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

I know I am going to have a hell time with this lil one when s/he arrives. Joshua slept through from about 4 weeks old, by 6 weeks was having 10 hours sleep at night!! And at 7yrs and 7 months old... Im still waiting for his terrible 2's ;) lololol Dont get me wrong he has his moments, but Im talking an hour and its done with. He has been worse this last 6 months than ever before, and in all honesty it could have been a lot worse! He's juts been trying to grow up before he was ready thats all.


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- glad your getting to relax.

new- I know here they have energy efficient curtains that help lock in heat and keep out the cold. If they have those where you live they are a good investment. Hope you guys warm up soon.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hun, I just had a quick look at made to measure curtains (have an odd size window) and wow £156!!! lolol Ermmm me thinks not. They did have thermal lining, so I assume thats available on premade curtains too, I will just have to hem some longer curtains myself lol


----------



## wild2011

evening new, x


----------



## Wiggler

Done the tree, it's a pre-dressed one so doesn't look amazing. 

pics are here - https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=40723&id=100000290976849&saved

OH is going out to Tescos to do the shopping now. I hope he isn't out too long. He likes to spend 2-3 hours in the shop!


----------



## wild2011

lol does he test all the food, i dont know many men who take that long lol? x


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe. I have no idea what he does! I know he spends a lot of time deciding what treats to buy me and Dylan, he is really sweet like that.


----------



## wild2011

awwwwwww bless his cottom socks thats too sweet


----------



## Wiggler

Yea he is amazing, even if he does do my head in sometimes. :haha:


----------



## wild2011

its basically just been us oin here today lol.

im waiting for my chowmein and chicken balls to be dleivered, im starving sick as a pig today so hoping to keep something down. nom nom could be upto another half hour tho they really busy tonight. xx nom nom nom


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, maybe we have scared everyone else off? :haha:

Ooh chow mein and chicken balls sounds delish!!! The takeaways round here do it too greasy for me though. I hope its delivered soon though. You must be getting so impatient! 

I can't believe I will be 18 weeks on Thursday, its crazy! It only feels like yesterday I had my Implanon out ready to TTC! x x x


----------



## wild2011

yay it is flying by isnt it, i feel ubber sick only managed 2 mouthfulls im gutted, kind of hoping ill be sick then maybe try n eat some more .....x


----------



## lisaf

morning girls! :)
Hope you're all doing well! Just popping in while at work.


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no hun, I hope you manage some more later. 

Hi Lisa! How are you today? x x x


----------



## lisaf

I'm doing ok... the hip pain and vagina pain were very minimal yesterday.
But the hip pain came back today. Starting to wonder if its sciatica...


----------



## Wiggler

I would deffo try and see a doctor hun. Especially if the hip pain is SPD/PGP or sciatica as that tends to just get worse during the pregnancy unless its managed. 

I'm really hoping my physiotherapist gives me a support belt, and if that doesn't help, some crutches. I hate being stuck indoors all the time!

How is the weather there in lovely California? We had some snow today here in SE England FINALLY! It was amazing. Only about an inch, but still! :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning Lisa.. Im off to bed soon hehe enjoy work 

Oh no Wild so sorry you still feeling icky :( I dont like all that chowmein stuff lol think Id have been sick too lol I had beans on toast but didnt have the toast and the beans didnt really do it for me either lol Might have something small soon before thinking about bedtime!

I was supposed to be doing the lounge tonight read for decorations tomorrow, but to be frank, I cant be bothered at all. I just have no desire to lift a finger arghhhhhh In work tomorrow, might come home with a bit of energy about me and do it all before school finishes. I work well with routine all these days off I have now mess with my mind lol 

Baby is super active today :) Big kicks and smaller wiggly kicks awwww loving it :)


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler - I mentioned the pelvis thing to the nurse on Nov 19th and she brushed it off as 'normal'. I'm seeing the doctor again on Dec 13th. I was very worried about SPD with the pelvis pain. Its still not too bad and comes and goes etc... I want to wait until its serious to see the doctor again because I dont' want to be dismissed again.


----------



## Wiggler

Its horrible when they brush it off as "normal" 

There is plenty of advice on how to ease SPD on the web, so maybe you can look at that and see if any of it helps. I have tried a lot of it and it is really helpful, especially the one about trying to keep your legs closed as much as you can. My body rebels in my sleep though and I wake up nearly doing the splits :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

Lisa pelvis pain is not normal at all, so do get it checked and push for it, dont let them dismiss it, trust me having had 3 children and i was huggeeeee on 2 of them, yes u ache yes u waddle and yes its tough but ive never experienced an ounce of pelivis pain. the dya i do my doctor will be the first to know about it !! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Wild is absolutely correct! Don't put it off! I put it off with Dylan and was in pain until he was 18 months old (I had 2 doctors visits, but they told me it was "normal" :cry:), and I put it off with this baby as I was worried it was too early in the pregnancy to be taken seriously (despite being told off by the ladies on here) and now its to the point where if I overdo it I can barely walk, OH has to help me into bed etc etc.


----------



## wild2011

yes wiggler, its not nice and anyone that can prevent it sooner should, im only sorry u didnt get the right treatment last time, lisa dont let anybody tell you otherwise, your body deserves better. i also just commented on your carseat handbag thread, im guilty as charged and i think most here in the uk do it . lol x


----------



## lisaf

Thanks girls. I think I can hold out until the next appointment though. I'll be insistent when talking to my OB. I think the nurse might not know as much as my OB and if I push for an earlier appointment, I may not get my OB, you know?

:blush: So, I do think the pelvic pain I've been having is directly related to not keeping my legs together :dohh: I am clearly NOT a lady :rofl:
I think when I was on vacation I sat more on hard chairs and my legs spread out more for comfort while on them. When I'm at work, my legs point forward more and don't spread as much. Haven't noticed the pain coming after lying down now so I'm not doing too bad there.

Even if some discomfort was normal, I do think its WAY too early for the 'normal' pelvic discomfort. I don't even have a bump yet!! I'm not lugging around that much baby weight, you know? Nothing is engaged etc...


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa I hope your OB gives you some support, Just don't take no as an answer. If you like when I have my physio appointment in 2 weeks I can post on here what advice I am given to help. x x x


----------



## wild2011

yer make sure your ob checks u over, the only time discomfort like that would be normal is in the last 2-3 weeks of pregnancy if ur getting it before they should look into it. let us know how u get on at ur next appointment though.


----------



## Wiggler

Wow! I just rang OH to see how much longer he would be.. and he is on his way home. Less that 2 1/2 hours after he left. I'm in shock. Can't wait to see what yummy food he got!


----------



## wild2011

oh wow he is doing well tonite. though spare me the list of ur nice food cos im feeling sick lol. i dont think ill try eating ne more tonight. i dont fancy waking to be sick all night long.


----------



## lisaf

I'd be interested to hear what your physio says... but are you having the front pelvic pain or the back-side pelvic pain? Mine is definitely frontal except for this stupid hip thing which is all on my left side.


----------



## Wiggler

I get front pelvic pain and back/side pelvic pain, like at the back of my hips. 

The front is at the centre of my pelvic bone and down my inner thighs, and really hurts if I walk too far, open my legs too much, when I wake up cos I move my legs apart in my sleep. 

The back/side pain flares up any time, especially when I'm getting into bed, rolling over, even just doing day to day housework like hoovering will set it off now. 

My OH is amazing though, especially at bed time, he will put everything I need on my bedside table, help me into bed and on really bad days he will help me roll on my side so I can get to sleep. During the day he also makes sure I have everything I need in easy reach. 

OH did great with the shopping, and even managed to get some wrapping paper and Xmas cards! 

Bed time for me now I think. Night ladies! x x x


----------



## lisaf

hmm, only my hip pain is going down the leg... the pelvic pain is still VERY much in the pelvis... around the opening/front.. .sometimes when its very painful, the pain seems to radiate outwards towards the fleshy parts etc... 
The hip pain is all on my left side though.. and it flared up for the very first time and quite painfully when I was lowering myself to sit on the floor... its acted a lot like an injury would... and since I can tie it to a specific incident, I'm hoping it is just a pinched nerve or pulled muscle (more likely a pinched nerve though from what it feels like).


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- Hope you can get get the pain thing figured out.

I can't figure out whether i want to make dinner or get take out. I've been having really strong craving tonight!! I want everything, I feel like I could eat all night.


----------



## lisaf

lol, lucky... I felt that way last night... then there was an incident with the cat (which I won't repeat here for your sake!) that made me lose my appetite completely! Really sucked!


----------



## luckyme225

LOL darn cats. My cat never throws up but since becoming pregnant she's thrown up 4 times. I'm like why do you have to wait until I'm pregnant to be a yacky cat.


----------



## lisaf

lol, thats funny that she only started now!
My event last night was much much too gross to hint at here! Much worse.. ugh..


----------



## luckyme225

oh no! haha... the joys of owning pets


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! Scan tomorrow and I don't know how I'm going to sleep. It feels like Christmas. Really hope bb cooperates!


----------



## MilosMommy7

17+5 belly pic :)

https://i56.tinypic.com/10rjpe1.jpg


----------



## wild2011

milosmummy great bump x


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump MilosMummy!! I am so jealous. STILL no bump here!

Its really snowy outside today! I wish I could take Dylan out to the back garden, but the sheets of ice havent melted a bit and he lost one of his mittens :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

morning wiggler. we havnt snow today though its forecast but i cant see it they have had it so wrong for us so far. my little leila is on a school trip today to see santa and rummage around a huge forest for golden coins etc. she is wrapped up so warmly, so kind of hoping we dont get any snow for now, for her sake. 

dh dropped the girls to school so me and sienna havnt had to go out in the cold yet, im really bunged up today. and feeling icky as usual.

xx


----------



## Wiggler

Wow, that sounds like an amazing school trip. I wish my school trip were that fun!

Aww hun I hope you feel better soon. Poor Dylan is all snotty today, I just put him down for a nap, but he isn;t asleep yet. I really hope he does go to sleep, he needs it. 

Thinking about making myself a cup of tea or soup soon, something nice and warm to take the chill off, but the kitchen is freezing so don't wanna be stood in there making it. hehe.


----------



## wild2011

hehhe u just made me want a cuppa soup with yummy croutoons
mmmmmmmm

hope he takes a sleep hun x


----------



## Wiggler

ooh, silence. Its looking good that he is asleep! 

I think I'm going to have a chicken cuppa soup. Yum! 

Not got much to do today, hoovering and sweeping the floors and wiping down the sides.. nothing fun though. :(


----------



## wild2011

ive got washing up, hoovering and clothes to put away, seriously though i cant see any of it being done before the girls come home from school, ill prob wait till i get home from collecting them and do it to warm up while they play with sienna. unless i conjour up the energy to hoover now its either cuppa soup or options hot choc for me, uve put me in the mood, i cant do tea or coffee at the mo x


----------



## Wiggler

Well, I was wrong, he wasn't sleep :(

I'll probably do the hoovering after lunch to warm myself up, not looking forward to sweeping though, the bathroom and corridoor outside the flat are stupidly cold. 

This cuppa soup is doing a brill job of warming me up. I'm out of the nice flavours now and got 2 veggy ones left. I hate the veggy flavour ones :(


----------



## wild2011

nom im gunna go grab one in amo, i wud have tom soup but id need half a loaf of bread with that and id like a poo some time in the next 3-4 days so ill give that one a miss n stick to a cuppa soup lol


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, yea I have cut bread down as it clogs me up now. being pregnant does such wonderful things to the body :haha:

I can;t believe its December already! The time is just flying by!


----------



## wild2011

i cud eat toast all day but i suffer after x

flyinggggggg i know its great x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hellooooo :)

Flying vsit due back out at work in 10 minutes lol Thought I would catch up with BnB now, then when i finish later I might actually do some housework, as once Im sat and comfy thats me for the night rofl 

Hope the little fella goes asleep soon hun. Joshua didnt want to get up this morning, and when he was getting washed he asked me if he could go to bed early tonight awwww lol 

How did the soup go down ladies? If I had a flask I think Id be taking some soup out to work with me lol 

Lisa that pelvic and hip pain does not sound right at all. Dont be put off that you have no bump so it cant be anything serious! I really would try and speak to someone about it. It probably is nothing and just positioning or something, but something that uncomfortable should be discussed and checked. gentle :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

the soup was divine though i feel sick now 
blurghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

new take it easy in work, xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its the roads that are the problem. I am so lucky with my work. Im not saying its easy because sometimes we have very hands on poorly people who require a lot of care, but being pregnant means I dont get those kind of house calls. So this afternoon I shall be sat by a warm fire, with a hot drink having a natter lol (I may be required to make a small meal if she hasnt already eaten lol). This lady lives in a higher village to me, the roads here are ok, but I am a little concerned what Im going to face there I remember last year eeekkkk lolol Right time to go... dont anyone worry Im not working too hard lol


----------



## wild2011

lol hun xx


----------



## Wiggler

He didn't sleep at all. he's now being chased around by OH. lol

The soup worked wornders at heating me up, the only part of me now thats cold is my poor toes. They feel like icicles.


----------



## wild2011

aww bless.

ive done nothing really not a thing lol, sienna has bene really naughty today, and trashed the place so now its not just a tidy up but a deep clea, shes had toilet roll and shredded it up everywhere, tipping her bottle of milk on the floor, pulled decs off tree and just kicked the cats litter tray over boooooooooooooo


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no!!! Sounds like you're going to be busy!

Dylan has been quite good with the tree, he keeps taking on bauble off and spinning it on the table then trying to put it back on.

The cat on the other hand.. GRRR. he is still eating his way through the bin bags and pulling all that junk on the floor, pooping on the kitchen floor, flicking his litter on the floor , and his latest trick... opening the freezer and licking the ice... Good thing we don't store meat in that freezer, I don't even know how long it was open for!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Little bit of snow here but more forecast hope my dh can get home from work :(
Yey it's December countdown to our scan's Good luck to Bizzy Bee for yours today can't wait to hear the outcome!
We need a little section se we can keep track of when they all are :0)

I've just had a proud mummy moment just been to see my little girl singing in the school choir at our local shopping centre soo proud :)


----------



## wild2011

hahahha how olds the cat, i have two of them, a girl n a boy, they got done about a month ago and have calmed down a fair bit. i have a hooded litter tray, it stoips the bits and smells alot less than an open one. but the likkle boy cat tips their water on the floor and plays with it, drives me mad. they chewing the lights im waiting for an explosion lol x


----------



## wild2011

awwwudluv bet that was so lovely. 

its bene noted hun on the first page, those who know gender have the flava next to their name n dd. x


----------



## 24/7

Well Sam (Bump) has been going crazy the last 24 hours - I got stuck in traffic in the snow for 13 hours last night, and the boy was kicking like mad - Like I have never felt before, and hasn't stopped since!! I feel awful that my stress probably started it, but its so lovely to keep feeling him moving around inside. 

Stayed off work today, car stuck, no buses and I won't put him at risk walking, so were on the sofa enjoying a bag of haribo and doing the washing and ironing, have to see what tomorrow brings re weather and work.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Wud! Thats really lovely! 

My little Smokey is 6 months old. Hoping to get him done after we have most of the baby expenses out of the way. The vets round here cost a small fortune. He's behaving alot better than he was though, used to poop on the carpet, it was VILE! now he tends to either do it in his litter tray, or do it on the lino in the kitchen. so its a huge impovement. 

Here's a piccy of my gorgeous fluff ball from when we first got him (sorry its big)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs187.snc4/37701_140127146006984_100000290976849_317503_3432617_n.jpg


----------



## 24/7

Aww, here is my kitty as a kitten.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww!! So cute!


----------



## wild2011

aww they r both so cute, i had mine at 4 week sold i rescued them they are white long haired with couple of teeny black markings. i got mine done cos male started spraying and its so hard to find and clean, ours are in door only and ive never had any accidents with poop but then they look to me as mum so i taught them really young.ill try find a pic lol wiggler contact cat protection league in ur area, they will give u a neuter voucher its free for males, and i only had to pay fiver towards my lil girl. x


----------



## Wiggler

my mum rang and got me a voucher, £27ish off. Still gotta pay £40+ to get it done :(

Smokey didn;t handle the move from my mums to here very well and stated pooping everywhere, then he had a really bad reaction to something he ate and had bad tummy for ages (he inherited some digestive problems off him mum) it cleared up about 2 weeks ago so he now goes in his tray 8/10 times. 

Smokey is indoor only too. He is an expensive cat and we don't want him stolen x x x


----------



## 24/7

Our kitty is indoors only too, as like your cat she is an expensive breed, and has tummy troubles - Ulcerative colitis. Although tbh, although she is an expensive breed, she hates people and lives off her nerves and if anyone so much as walks past the house shes gone to hide under the bed. :dohh: And shes very big now too, with a swollen tummy, so only really we could love her. :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

haha bless her!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im so glad I dont have a pet lol So much work!!

Work was nice and easy :) Then I popped to the office and OMG world war 3 broke out! They really riled me, Im usually so calm so I dont know if hormones contributed but they were so rude. They know my nearest family is 130 miles away and the nursery I use for Joshua closes over Christmas, but they have said Im not allowed Christmas off. I stayed calm and explained, and she said tough you had it last year she was so rude. So I told her that Id take sick leave then (wish I took a second before saying that I should have said parental leave!!) but she said thats not the attitude to have, so I told her it was better than her attitude lol (oops again!!) Anyway, it all kicked off, I think I have that week off now, if not Im not working it anyway so she can decide what kind of leave she wants me to have lol But I was so worked up I said right I might as well give you my leaving dates while Im in here... she said I was requested to leave too early, which I replied it was entirely my choice when I left so long it was within SMP guidelines. She then said I couldnt take my annual leave before my Mat leave, so I pointed out that HR dept had fully informed me of my rights, and had already granted me all my annual leave on the run up to my Mat leave... ha ha her face was a picture. Then she said, are you still thinking of coming back in September, so i said, no probably not, hr said I could have paid leave until end of December, so I'll probably come back January 2012... 2 to me.. in the net!!! Then I left lololol Stupid stupid woman... dont p*ss a hormonal pregnant woman off and expect to be bowed down to!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

*Tears of Joy* My baby boy is officially 2 today. Where does the time go? Happy Birthday handsome man!


----------



## luckyme225

LOL new! You go girl. By some miracle I got Christmas and New years ever off.

Bizzy- good luck at your scan tomorrow.


----------



## Inge

in 19 days its my scan :cloud9: I wanna go see baby now! But im getting nervous about it too. I had another baby girl dream and it ws lovely til OH woke me up by jerking around the bed! :dohh:
Also I worried I hurt the baby cos OH sort of sat on me :blush: :haha: not near my tummy but then I got a stitch like pain in my lower right hip :dohh: My own fault really :haha: 
Also work was trying today. Somebody broke a plate and put it in the sink (the chef as he just chucks stuff in there as its "my area", so sexist)
The I caught my thumb in the dishwasher :dohh: and it really hurt :cry: Now I wanna go sleep off my bad day!
Hope you girls are doing ok today :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

I have to share my kitty pictures, lol!! I have 3 but the white one is the most photogenic! :) The first one is when she was a kitten, the other two are more recent.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/TarasShowercats087.jpghttps://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Clio.jpghttps://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/002.jpg


----------



## SteffyRae

im so excited saw the docter yesterday heard the baby's HB on a doppler omg is was soo strong! I have my gender scan on the 21st so im gunna get the little one it's first christmas present since we will know what color to go buy!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Lisa, she is so cute!! 

Steffy - Glad your appointment went well hun!

Smokey has spent the evening attempting to eat the Xmas tree :dohh: Silly kitty!

Dylan has been a cheeky chappy today. OH got me a 4 pack of cheesestrings, and Dylan stole and ate 3 of them :cry: He then tried to climb onto the back of the sofa to reach his advent calander, then he tried to steal my Whispa bar.. I don't know where this obsession for junk food comes from, we rarely let him have any. At least he doesn't tantrum in shops in the sweets section yet :haha:

x x x


----------



## BizyBee

My scan went well. I'm on Team Blue!! :blue:


----------



## meow951

Congrats Bizy! Lots of boy babies, where are the girlies!?


----------



## lisaf

meow - I'm hoping I have one of the girls, lol!!! I do notice SO many boys lately!!!!


----------



## cheree89

Yay Bizy! :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

April had the same happen, an influx of boys, and now they're all girls!! Speaking of...my ultrasound got moved to tomorrow at 1:30pm!! Someone grant me the strength to stay Team Yellow.


----------



## luckyme225

Welcome to team blue Bizy :blue: :happydance:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww congratulations Bizy another boy for May Mummy's :)
I'm hoping to contribute to the girlies :)

We have lots of snow & i'm on a night shift not looking forward to trying to drive home at 7am in the morning x


----------



## mummy3

Congrats on team blue bizy:happydance:

Ive had a stinking headache for the last couple of days that I really hope goes away, but will try and post more:blush:

Anyone else feeling hiccups? My little girl seems to get them all the time, waking me up in the night with them too. 

Is the snow getting any better in the Uk? Its still pretty sunny here:wacko:


----------



## Soph22

congrats on team blue, bizy! 
I have my gender scan on Monday, counting the days!!

So, I had my first sneeze and pee today. Isn't that supposed to happen wayyyy later??!! It was sooo annoying. I had already thrown up twice this morning due to stinky trash then as I'm on my way out the door (already late) I sneeze and a little bit of pee came out. Great! Had to run and change. I'm trying to do the kegels everyday, but I'm probably not doing them right. 

Hope your headache feels better soon, mummy. I have had my fair share and they are no fun!


----------



## lisaf

Soph.. that happened to me quite a few weeks ago! My bladder was already about to burst though so I'm blaming it on that :haha:
I also subscribed to the Kegals thread over in 2nd tri and its been very good at reminding me to do them!


----------



## Soph22

I'm on that thread too. I'm doing them, just probably not doing them right. Gonna have to go do some research on how to do them best. Getting kinda freaked out at the prospect of this happening more often and then even after baby is born. Not cool!


----------



## lisaf

well mine hasn't happened since that one time :shrug:
I'm pretty sure I'm doing mine right.. its similar to a butt/sphincter clench, but more forward? Hard to describe. When I started doing them I couldn't hold it for 10 seconds but now I can get to 15 seconds easy.


----------



## cheree89

Ugh - I hate doing Kegels! I do maybe one per day - it just feels weird to me. 

A few of the cute little newborn cloth diapers I ordered arrived in the mail. Here is a piccy. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







diapers.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats on team blue Bizy!!!!

There is so much snow outside!!! Its so pretty! I really want to take Dylan out to the garden to play later, but I still can't find his other mitten :( Going to send OH into town after work to pick some new ones up and hope there is still a little bit of snow left tomorrow for him to play in.


----------



## wild2011

morning ladies, lots of snow here and its still snowing whooo we got some after all lol. kids are in school tho for now unless i get a call to collect them early :) x


----------



## Wiggler

Nooooo!! According to the weather it's going to be sunny tomorrow :( I want more snooooowwww!!!

Just talked to my mum and she is the best. She is giving me £50 towards my pram! Its so nice of her. 

OH said he will go into town on his lunch break to pick Dylan up some mittens. I can't wait to take Dylan outside to play. I'm more excited than he is! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

aww thats good of her, me and dh get about 50-100 off my mum so depending on how flush she is feeling it will go straight towards to pram, tho i am desperate for sum maternity clothes. will wait and see,. i just won a fisherprice rainforest baby swing, £16 with postage its lush and immaculate and saved me £100. :) yay


----------



## Wiggler

Lucky you! I never win anything :( 

I was really shocked when she said she was giving us that and bringing it up with our presents.. I wasn't expecting pressies as well! 

I just had a bolognese sarnie and it was delish!


----------



## wild2011

i cant say i have ever tried a bolognaise sarnie lmfao! urmm interesting!?

aww bet it means alot to u,x

i love hte look for the cloth nappies but i think ive got my hands full with these lot without a load of nappes to wash. im so tempted thou :)

jsut seen an online sale at pumpkin patch, seen the most adorable newborn boys stuff. i wanna buy buy buy lol im struggling to find white stuff, im off cream i like crisp whites, though i have got enough for unisex at the mo, its still 5 weeka and 4 sleeps till my scan boo hoooo x


----------



## Wiggler

The sarnie was really good going down.. not too nice the other way :( what a waste :haha:

I love the look of cloth nappies. but our washing machine and drier cost a small fortune to run so would work out the same price as disposables :(

I'm off whites at the moment, I have a ton of white stuff for the baby, I'm really liking yellows and greens and creams. I'm sure the time will fly by until your scan! 2 weeks and 4 sleeps until mine!! WOOOO! So exciting! x x x


----------



## wild2011

yay the countdown isnt so painful with others counting donw too. think my girls break up on the 18th and they will keep me busy and it should go quick. i bought cream in every size for leila as didnt know what i was having and i like to buy nb 0-3 3-6 6-9 before bubs arrived. i like mints and lemons but not found much, everywhere is cream. its crap i want white lol.


----------



## cheree89

I am already sick of cream too and I haven't even bought any clothes. Hopefully my family will have more luck than me finding alternative neutral colors. I am counting on lots of clothes presents from them.

I love the look of the cloth nappies too. I know it will be difficult, but with the upfront cost, I will stick with them! My mom had to use cloth with me (I had a bad reaction to disposables). She had to use cloth when there were just the plain squares that you folded and pinned around the baby. I figure if she could do that, I can figure out how to use the easy fitteds with snaps and later the all-in-ones that are pretty much the same as disposables (except the washing). I am really hoping I don't regret this since I would hate to waste all of this money and then buy disposables on top of it!


----------



## Wiggler

Me and Dylan just had loads of fun playing in the snow. Mothercare were sold out on mittens for Dylans size, so I made some myself using 4 of OH's best fluffy socks :haha: They worked really well and his hands were still cosy and warm when we got in after 30 mins snow time! My poor hands were bright red and freezing where my cheapie gloves are so thin. 

Pics:
https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs974.snc4/76736_174644362555262_100000290976849_520540_4258775_s.jpg https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs568.ash2/149063_174644405888591_100000290976849_520541_7177664_s.jpg https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs971.snc4/76413_174644455888586_100000290976849_520542_4559727_s.jpg https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1209.snc4/156154_174644499221915_100000290976849_520543_2874017_a.jpg https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs614.ash2/156677_174644559221909_100000290976849_520544_863630_a.jpg

I'm really looking forward to playing in the snow with 2 kids in a few years! I tried to build a snowman, but Dylan kept kicking it :dohh:


----------



## cheree89

Looks like fun Wiggler!


----------



## wild2011

yay looks like u enjoyed urself.

go for it cheree, they only had that type wen my mum had us, she hated them and wen i suggested it she was like omg go with disposable, but i would had i started wen i had my first, then i would have saved a packet. i suppose if u did need to switch they sell well on ebay. so u may not loose alot afterall,im sure ull do fine tho. i think my biggest fear of them is i know from the 3 kids i already have that wen thye get a bug or have the runs, id be so tempted just to chuck them cos they reall ydo get it everywhere. im pritty good at shopping around so i tend to get my nappies in bulk on offer. so i dont spend a fortune either. x


----------



## Wiggler

It was so much fun. Dylan would have stayed out there for hours if I had let him, but his poor little nose went bright red so we came in.


----------



## wild2011

hehe sienna screamed this morning and fuming when i bought her inm, weve only had light snow on and off today but all due to change later and tomoz.


----------



## Wiggler

its been snowing here lightly all day, but its meant to be sunny tomorrow, then snow saturday, then rain sunday. :( 

Poor OH though, He is really hoping to get off work early today so he can play in the snow with Dylan. If he can't then he has to wait for the next decent snowfall down here :(


----------



## meow951

Anyone else feeling really hormonal or just me?

I have been feeling really down and teasy as a snake these past few days. I'm being a complete bitch to OH and i feel awful!

Got a week off work starting Sunday, so roll on the holiday!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not feeling hormonal, but I know that I am. Poor OH, with the exeption of 6 weeks when we first got together I have either been pregnant, just given birth or on hormonal conraception through our entire 3 year relationship!! After this bubs is born I'm not going to know whats hit me, not having raging hormones running through me. 

And OMG, writing that just made me realise that both me and OH forgot our 3 year anniversary. I was thinking about it a few days before, but totally forgot on the actual day :(


----------



## luckyme225

I'm really hormonal. I'm not crying about anything right now but I'm easily set off lol.


----------



## mummy3

I dont think im hormonal but dh reckons im grumpy lol so maybe..

Bolognese sandwich?! sounds interesting, still breakfast time here though so might appeal more later.

Dylan looks so cute in the snow pics! I wish we could get some snow, but its t-shirt weather again.

Cheree those cloth diapers are very cute, I did cloth for my first but now with it being #4 there is just no way I'd get the time. They are not as hard of work as I thought though. When I did them there wasn't all these cute designs either, it was all terry clothes and big pins. Guess im showing my age now:blush:

So hubby manages to drive into the back of someone coming off the freeway last night, so we have to go out at lunchtime and look for a new car:dohh: Our old car was on its last legs so hubby lucky to be unhurt. Its hard finding a car with enough seats for us all:haha:


----------



## wild2011

haha mummy, i know the issue with finding enough seats, and glad ur oh is ok. 

i feel hormonal on and off i snap and bite dh head off but within a few mins ill laugh about it, im that used to it, and dh knows it will only get worse. :)

my house is freezing again arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## zeezee

hi ladies - i don't post here much, but i feel so bloody awful today i just have to vent... WHEN WILL THIS SICKNESS END??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok, that's it. still bloody morning sick, puked this morning, i am very very blocked as well, i am taking all sorts of meds but they are not helping. SIGH. 

anyone else still feel like hairy dogs balls?


----------



## wild2011

im still suffering with sickness hun, i did with all of my girls till almost 20 weeks and slightly longer on the last with hyperemesis. i have it again so im not expecting to end before 25 weeks for me this time. my mum didnt have hyperemesis on ne of us but had sickness till the very end with all of us, arghhhhhhhhh tho thats not very common. i love the way she tells me now when im on my 4th lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well ladies, I have to get to school, but a quick update for you. Speck and I are team :pink:


----------



## lisaf

Yay Brandi!!!! There HAD to be some girls, lol!!!


----------



## luckyme225

Zeezee- I still get sick, sometimes I get a good days and think it's all over then the next day I'm super nauseous again.

Congrats Brandi!


----------



## Wiggler

Woo congrats Brandi!!!


----------



## cheree89

Brandi - so not staying team yellow then? :winkwink:

Congrats!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Didn't have a choice. Went in with the intention and as soon as the technician put the transducer on my belly, the first glimpse of Speck was the potty shot. She's ALL GIRL!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

lisa- you're 18 weeks, are you planning on not finding out or have you just not had the scan done yet?

My husbands mom is friends with an OB here who is doing my scan on tuesday so i can find out haha :)


----------



## lisaf

my scan isn't until 20 weeks :cry: Feeling so unfair that I have to wait :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Brandi, welcome to team pink:happydance: I think more ladies will join us soon.

Hopeful, good luck for tuesday, what team do you think your on?

Lisa, 2 weeks isnt too bad, it'll be here in no time:hugs:

Sat here with a bacon cheeseburger from jack in a box and its really good, my son keeps stealing my curly fries though:haha:


----------



## cheree89

BrandiCanucks said:


> Didn't have a choice. Went in with the intention and as soon as the technician put the transducer on my belly, the first glimpse of Speck was the potty shot. She's ALL GIRL!!!

LOL - I hope you aren't too disappointed to know beforehand. I'll have to remember to not look right away! I am hoping for a girl, but staying team yellow. Are you staying with the name you have picked out in your siggy? I love it!


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- ahh i love jack in the box! 

I dunno, everyone says they think i am having a boy by the way i am showing and the fact i don't look pregnant anywhere else but belly, and because of the fact i was never that sick, haven't had skin problems or color of the hair dulling out, or "losing my pretty" if you will... but its all a bunch of hear say and tales.. I really want a girl just for the name sake and cute clothes and all the girl stuff that goes with it but the easiness of the next 18 years i'd prefer a boy and so would my husband.. due to the fact of how difficult girls are after 12/13 and then the positions they are put into in life vs men, i.e. sexualization, sexual harassment, etc ...


----------



## Soph22

Congrats Brandi! 
I cannot wait to find out. only about 96 more hours! Then again I think I'll be kinda sad too. 
Not that it's hard to make me cry these days. Cried hard the other night when DH was trying to get me to do shopping for cyber Monday and I got really frustrated. I realized I was being ridiculous but couldn't stop. 

Love the snow pictures, Wiggler. I'm really looking forward to having my little one(s) play in the snow when we visit their grandparents.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nope, not disappointed at all, and on the bright side, at least I know I can start getting rid of my son's clothes. And yes, she is still Anberlin Olivia Blaire.


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- good luck Tuesday!!

mummy- OMG I want a jack in the box burger NOW!!! Yumm, ultimate bacon cheeseburger.

I can't wait to hear what everyone is having!! Lot's of 20 week scans coming up!!


----------



## 24/7

Hopeful I have no bump or weight gain and am blue!! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

24/7 ya thats why everyone thinks i am blue, i look exactly the same even maybe thinner everywhere else on body but i do have a bump, but im totally embracing with amazing body hugging dresses. i love this new accessory haha


----------



## BizyBee

I guess I proved the old wives right. I am showing only in the front and have quite a bump, but the rest of me has barely changed. Everyone thinks I stuffed a ball in my shirt! I also had no sickness.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So without further adieu, presenting Miss Anberlin Olivia Blaire
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on your little girl Brandi!


----------



## luckyme225

I've gained 10 lbs and I'm boy. Luckily it's all belly. Doesn't help that I used to work out 5 days a week pre-pregnancy but I've been unable to work out at all this pregnancy since I'm on pregnancy restrictions.


----------



## MilosMommy7

:happydance: i'll be 18 weeks in a half hour! lol


----------



## lisaf

I just weighed myself again (right after a large meal and some pie, lol).. 
I've only put on 1/2 lb since my last doctor's appointment! 
I still cannot get over this... my whole life, the more I ate, the more I gained (didn't exactly lose weight easily though :haha:) ... this is like magic... I'm eating whatever I want.. eating all the time and hardly gaining.

Not bragging, lol.. just baffled/grateful!
It really goes to show that some women can do everything wrong and not put on extra weight (though who knows, I may be speaking too soon :dohh:) and some can do everything right but will still gain.


----------



## wild2011

congrats on team pink brandi, im 99% i'll be joining you, but not till 10th January, i have a feeling i'll be the last to find out. lol x


----------



## Wiggler

Woo! I feel like I have won the Lotto. Dylan is napping!!! Finally! He even went so far as to drag me into his room to tuck him in! :happydance::happydance: I forgot how nice it is to sit in silence :)

OH got a new game for the PS3 yesterday so I think I will be playing that when he gets home from work so OH and Dylan can have some quality father son time. 

So, what has everyone got planned for the weekend? I might pinch some food out of the Xmas stash and make a big roast dinner on sunday. No plans other than that apart from if it snows again I will take Dylan out to play in it. Its sunny today so everything outside is turning into slushy ice :(

x x x


----------



## wild2011

no more snow due tomoz or sunday wiggler ne where in uk, but who knows what next week will bring?hmmmm

i feel sick, stomach is cramping and im constipated. was just reading somrthing about a chip sandwich and now i want one lol. Sienna is in her last nappy, and has poped, looks like im gunna have to scoop it out and reuse nappy till dh gets in too icy to go out on foot. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, I hope you feel better soon. 

I'm lucky OH stocked up on nappies and wipes otherwise we would be in a right mess at the moment. No way I would set foot outside with it as ice as it is.

Shame you don't live local or I would send OH round with some nappies. We have loads here. 

Dylan is still asleep! Although I think he will wake up soon, I can hear him fidgeting about. x x x


----------



## wild2011

aww thanks hun xx

im usually well stocked, but theyve done dissapearing acts. lol 

chip butty for me now mmmmmmmmmmm


x


----------



## mummy3

Aww Brandi she is beautiful:cloud9:

Wild we've had to do the whole scoop n reuse in the past when the snow has been awful. Soo jealous of your chip butty!

We had a very scary night last night, I started getting braxton hicks in the afternoon, hubby got worried so rang the ob, who sent us to the labour ward. Turns out to be contractions around every 7 mins :shock: but they calmed with a shot of terbutaline, however a transvaginal scan showed my cervix to have shorted from 5 to 3cm and a placenta previa again:nope: Also I have a bad UTI I didn't even notice. So pretty much bed rest here, no walking too far, sex, lifting of kids etc and even more monitoring. To top it off i cant get the stupid hospital tag off.

Lisa, enjoy eating and not gaining, your metabolism speeds up while pregnant:hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

oh mummy :hugs: must have been scary. Having a UTI can make women have contractions, so that might be what caused it. Sorry you have to go on bed rest. I've been on restrictions since just before week 7 and I miss being able to pick up my son, working out, sex, but it's worth it of course. Just makes pregnancy more annoying. I hope things start getting better and tell your cervix to quit shortening! Take it easy hun :hugs:

Back to work tomorrow. I got someone to work one of my shifts so now I only have to do 5 days this next week.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww mummy, glad to hear the hospital could stop the contractions :hugs:

I had fun on the PS3 earlier. OH isn't too happy that I beat most of his high scores though :haha: I let him on there to attempt to beat some of them.

I've been really hungry today but nothing we have really appeals to me, so I have had to eat stuff I haven't really enjoyed. The baby really wants a Mcdonalds, but as we have to buy xmas pressies and stuff baby will have to wait. :cry:


----------



## lisaf

I'm glad to hear they got things under control mummy - but boy thats scary! :( Are you on bedrest for the duration now?

Girls - I'm getting so fed up with this attitude I keep getting from a co-worker... sort of a long rant, but the short version is that yesterday I whined about how unfair it is of people to come in sick because they might get me sick... she thought that was a bit self-centered and that its just as bad if other people get sick too... I pointed out how I can't take any medications so it makes it WORSE for me and she gave me attitude.
Then today I was just moaning over a frustrating project and said I needed a vacation... she said I was getting one in a few months... I laughed and said its not really a vacation, she said 'well, you won't be working, right?', again I laughed and insisted I'd be WORKING and her reply was 'well that was your choice'.

Seriously pissing me off here people and I'm ranting all over the BnB boards because I don't know how I will contain myself from saying something to her I really really shouldnt


----------



## Wiggler

Wow, What a bitch! My idea of a vacation doesn't involve a sore foof, raw nips and sleepless nights, I bet hers doesn't either if she bothered to really think about it. And you are 100% right, it's loads worse when preggers get ill as we can't even take any decongestants or anything, and honey and lemon doesn't really do anything. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Wiggler.. its hard to tell if I'm just being hormonal or if I have a justified reason to be pissed off. Now if she was TTC and having trouble, I'd understand her reaction more... but thats not the case (100% certain!)
Her point is that I'm choosing to suffer with the raw nips, sleeplessness etc... but I still don't see how that makes it magically disappear and not matter. 
And the extra upsetting thing about the illnesses is that our immune systems are weaker while pregnant, so its harder to fight this stuff off when we do get it and we're susceptible to complications etc that other normal people wouldn't be... so there's a real hazard there too, you know? Not just the suffering aspect.


----------



## Wiggler

I know hun, I get really paranoid about catching something that could harm bubs. Some poeple are just ignorant. With any luck when you are on your mat leave and getting to know your gorgeous new bubba she will be snowed under with lots of extra work. That'll teach her for being so spiteful! x x x


----------



## lisaf

yeah, well thats probably why she's being spiteful now! :rofl: Anticipation of how much she'll have to do while I'm home with the baby :haha:
But honestly I don't think she'll be given that much extra... I don't think she has the time to do much more than she does right now.


----------



## Wiggler

Well lets keep our fingers crossed that she gets given loads extra :haha: Ooh my evil streak is coming out now. 

Woop Saturday tomorrow! I'm hoping me and OH can carry on our blitz of the flat, the cupboards still need organising and our bedroom needs decluttering, then have to send OH out into the communal corridoor to remove the giant spiders that live there so I can sweep and mop and then ask the neighbor if she needs any help taken her recycling out (its been sat outside her door for a week and they will charge us if its not taken out)

Dylan has been upset with being cooped in the flat too where I am staying in now apart from appointments, so I am going to send OH and Dylan into town to look at the price of some cheapie Xmas ceiling decorations. Dylan will like it, and I will love having an hour to myself :)


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, that sounds like a great plan, might have to send my hubby out with all the kids:haha:

Lisa, I know what you mean about people like that, but try not to let her ignorance get to you too much:hugs: And post partum is most defo not a vacation!

Yep am on bed/couch rest, restrictions until delivery:wacko: hubby works full time tho so the kids will be climbing the wall. 

Oh and mcdonalds:cloud9:


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry you had such a scare mummy!

Lisa, she sounds awful. Not sure how you didn't flip out on her, as I might have a hard time dealing with someone like that.


----------



## Wiggler

So... Today is tidying day. Any volunteers to come to mine and tidy for me? You can also cook if you want :rofl:

I'm so not in the mood to do it, I woke up with one of my knees by my face and my other leg straight out towards the other end of the bed so my hips are very sore. I know i'll be super happy when its done, but I just want a lazy day.

Ooh, that reminds me, I need some advice from the mummies on here. In my block of flats the stairs are made with really hard tiles so we have been very wary of teaching Dylan stairs on them, he took a looong time mastering going up (they are a bit steep) but every time we try to teach him going down he refuses to go down backwards and just wants to run down them. Should we get him going down normally holding on to the railing with one hand and his other holding mine/OH's hand? 
I feel like such a bad mummy, my little man is 2 and can't go down stairs yet. But the thought of him falling down them fills my heart with terror!


----------



## meow951

Brandi- Congrats on a little girly!

Mummy- What a horrible scare! At least they are monitoring you now and can keep an eye on things.

I've had the worst 2 days ever! I work in a care home for the elderly and there's been an outbreak of a vomiting and diahrrea bug. I have never felt so ill in my whole life! I haven't managed to eat or keep any water or anything down in 2 days and i've lost 5 lbs!!!!!!

I thought i was having contractions as i had really painful stomach, didn't know what to do with myself but turned out to be a bug. Just hoping bubs is ok. Feeling a little better today so hoping to eat something and keep some fluids in me!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Meow, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I am so angry right now. OH is being a complete dick. He always promises to do the washing up every night and he never does. I don't do it cos washing up liquid makes my hands peel and washing up gloves give me a rash. I just went in the kitchen and its GROSS! Nothing washed up, not an inch of space on the sides. It made me GAG! And the only way I could get him to do it was to stand in front of the TV dusting the same bit of wood over and over so he would turn the PS3 off. 
I'm really considering if he lets it get bad again just chucking everything and leaving enough stuff so tehre is 1 of everything for me, OH and Dylan. I do my best to keep the rest of the flat tidy and nice and he can't even be bothered to make the room where we prepare our food sanitary!! I'm on the verge of tears right now and all he has done is yell at me :(


----------



## hopefulmama

in the past week or so, i have been getting these weird spells of the way you feel right before you faint and my vision goes all starry, i become hot/cold, a bit dizzy and clammy and my face turns white as a ghost. The only thing that settles it is drinking like an entire bottle of cold water and sitting down with ac blasting on my face... i am not dehydrated at all, have no issues with my iron or blood sugar... have no clue what it is.. I mean it happened to me 2 days ago when i was i shopping and paying for everything and all of the sudden bam, i stared feeling all weird and the lady kept asking me if i was ok and i was soo zoned out and she just kept freaking out which didn't help. Then happened to me again this but i was sitting on couch so not so bad and scary as when you are out in public alone. My husband now doesn't want me doing anything alone, which is fine by me.., just a bit freaked out

has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## meow951

I find OH is like this sometimes too wiggler. We end up having a row and then he goes back to being helpful until the next time we need to have a row!

I don't think they understand how ill things make you feel when you're preg.


----------



## meow951

Hopeful- I had that around the same time as you are at now. My midwife said it was to do with your blood pressure sometimes going all over the place. As soon as i felt funny i sat down for half and hour and then i'd be ok. Drinking water and eating something sugary like you've been doing also helps. I found it happened to me if i was stood still in the same place for a long time or on my feet.

It stopped at about 18 weeks although i know it can happen throughout pregnancy. Have you told your doctor as sometimes it can be do with iron levels etc


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful, that sounds like low blood pressure. Eating something salty might help, fizzy sugary drinks work wonders too. Also, make sure you don't stand up too quickly and if you have to stand still for long periods of time try to fidget your legs around a bit. I've had low blood pressure on and off since I was little, I didn't know what it was, and finally went to the docs after I passed out in a job interveiw (I had been having my dizzy spells for 5-6 years by this point) 

Well after sulking in the bedroom (by sulking I mean playing games on the PC :rofl:) for a while he has done all of the kitchen and made a start on the lounge! YAY!


----------



## hopefulmama

Meow & Wiggler- Ya I told the midwife/np on call with my dr's and she said all of my blood levels were fine and it could be my blood pressure, could be the heat (i'm in the caribbean right now so its steamy here, but it happened when i am cold and indoors so dunno about that), or something im eating that could be bad, but not bad enough to make me have full blown food poisoning and its my body working harder to fight whatever it is off.. who knows. Dr's always give you a list of could be's, so ya haha. I notice it happens more when i'm around florescent lighting or its very bright, I used to get migraines and thats what would trigger them and now its triggering this. Maybe I should just be committed because I've gone mad!


----------



## sequeena

Hey guys some of you will remember me... wanted to tell you I got my :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## meow951

Yay Sequeena! Good luck, hope all goes well. Nice to see 3+ as well :)


----------



## sequeena

Thank you :D I was very shocked to see it!


----------



## wild2011

hopeful hope u feel bette,r i have had that in most of my pregnancies, and alont of the time ull find its caused by doing too much, try and slow down and take it easy, it should happen less then but a sugary drink and ten mins time out should help.

mummy sorry to here about the contractions, hope everything stays as it should.

my mum stayed over last night do ive been spring cleaning while she occupies the kids, shes taken chloe to a birthday party now. so im feeding the kids before she gets home, they are set for an early night and we are having a chinese. or indian depending on my mood later.yum yum


----------



## mummy3

:happydance: sequeena thats great news!!

meow, im sorry about the bug, I had the winter vomiting virus in my last pregnancy, its awful:hugs: Try and rest and get as much fluid in as possible.

Wiggler, blokes huh?!:dohh: Mine takes at least a week to do anything. Glad you have him doing it now tho.

Hopeful could be low bp, but could also be anything. Just be very careful and its great your husband has you not being alone:thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats sequeena!!!! 

OH is out tonight for his work Xmas do. So I have 2 yummy ready meals to snack on. Not sure what I'm going to do to entertain myself though.. Probably just watch TV and play games. 

x x x


----------



## Inge

is having a huge chocolate craving today! Just eaten 2 large bars of Aero Mint chocolate to myself:dohh: Im making sweet chilli chicken stir fry later for OH and I still have room for it :thumbup: Yesterday it actually felt like I had a worm in my tummy on my left side. Id drunk alot of pure orange juice and it seems to have made the baby move:haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- I've had a few spells, one it particular that was so bad that I pretty much crawled to my bedroom, took my clothes off and had the fan going on me. I thought for sure I was going to black out but after 30 minutes of fuzzy I was able to take a cold shower and felt a bit better. Hope you start feeling better soon. I think I get dizzy because I need some sugar in me.

Congrats sequeena!


----------



## Tonnilou

sequeena said:


> Hey guys some of you will remember me... wanted to tell you I got my :bfp: :hugs:

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY awww wthats fantastic news hunnie. Keeping everything crossed for you. I am not on here much at the mo but when I saw your message I had to congratulate you.

:happydance:

Big hugs to all my May girls too, hope you are doing great too. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Squeena - I thought I saw you somewhere else with that BFP on your ticker!!! SO happy for you!!!!!!!


Hopeful - it sounds like low blood pressure to me (of course I'm not a doctor, lol). I've heard girls who have low blood pressure find it helpful to drink a coke... and carry one around in their purse for when this happens :shrug: I think there are lots of low blood pressure threads in the 2nd tri where there are some helpful tips.


----------



## sequeena

Thank you!!! :D


----------



## Wiggler

Big roast dinner tomorrow!!! Turkey, roast tatties, veggies, parsnips.. yum yum! Can't wait!!! x x x


----------



## sequeena

Men!!!


----------



## lisaf

My hip is killing me ladies :( I totally over-did it :(
Just sitting here, hoping the tylenol kicks in and helps (usually advil is my magic painkiller and not much else helps... but not allowed to have that right now.. BOOO!)


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: Lisa, hope your hip feels better soon. Have you tried a warm bath?

Wiggler, the hubby is making us a roast beef tomorrow, veg, gravy and roasties:cloud9: We want yorkshire puddings, but you cant find em here and have no clue how to make them!

Chicken korma tonight with non alcoholic apple cider


----------



## sequeena

https://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/type-of-dish/party-food/accompaniment/yorkshire-pudding.html

I wouldn't bother with the dripping xx

Feel better soon Lisa :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on the new pregnancy, Sequeena. Thoughts for a sticky baby headed your way!


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy - we don't have yorkshires. I only eat them if we have the GIANT ones you can fit your entire roast into :haha: Althought OH did buy some aunt bessies of Xmas. 

Lisa - I hope the pain eases for you soon, but make sure you pester your dr about it when you see them next :hugs:

OH is in my bad books after coming home drunk last night and not answering his phone for 45 minutes (I was worried sick) so before bed last night I hid the TV remote, PS3 controls and the HUGE tub of choccies he brought home and made him sleep on the sofa so I didn't get woken by him snoring :rofl:

I really need to find a way to stop fidgeting in my sleep, every morning without fail when I get up, the first time I go to sit down my pelvis clicks so loud its awful, it doesn't hurt when it clicks thankfully, but its deffo not normal. If i try to block myself in one position with pillows I wake up with them on the floor and me srawled out, if I wrap the duvet around myself like a sleeping bag it ends up on the floor, if I use OH as a barrier to stop me fidgeting he ends up on the floor :dohh:

x x x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Oh no Lisa do u think it's the start of spd :(
All these roast posts are making me want one off to Asda we shall go when the oh & dd get out of bed!
I did a long christmas shopping trip yesterday tiring it was, but got a lot done but still have more to do :)
19 weeks tomorrow after tuesday i can count down to my scan exciting stuff :)


----------



## Wiggler

We are leaving present buying until Xmas eve again :dohh: But I am sending OH out to buy more Xmas decs later today. :)

Ooh nearly halfway now hun!


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- actually if you read the medications or fda drug regulations or ask your dr specifically they just suggest not to have ibuprofen (advil) in your last trimester... when they give u that list of do and dont's its overly precautious and doesn't specify when to or when not to. Ibuprofen is considered a B medication and when in your 3rd trimester it becomes D. Ask dr and google it.


----------



## BizyBee

Sending sticky vibes your way Sequeena...

Sorry about the hip pain Lisa!

We are pretty much done with Christmas shopping. I even had a burst of energy and wrapped them all. Z and I are getting the tree this afternoon and I can't wait to decorate. Last Christmas we barely decorated, as we weren't in the Christmas mood, but this year we have much more exciting things to look forward to. We've been talking about names for days. Thankfully we agree on most of the ones we like. However, we don't love very many boy names (only wrote down about 8 out of the top 1000 and they are all traditional names)!


----------



## new_to_ttc

helloooo ladies, wow you gave me some catch up reading there lol

I should have been making notes lol... sorry if I forget somethings lol

Congratulations on team blue Bizy, and team pink Brandi. Good luck with your scan Hopeful! Congratulations Sequeena on your BFP!!

Hopeful the dizzy spells do sound like low BP, I hope they dont last! Carry something high in sugar with you just incase, do you have dextrose over there? or maybe biscuits etc chocolate wont be much good in the carribean lol Hope you feeling better soon!

Lisa, I really would push to get your hip seen to hun, if it is spd and you leave it then its going to to harder to treat and control it! 

Mummy Im so sorry to read about the contractions, Im glad the doctors have them under control, make sure you stick to bed rest! Its not easy, but it is essential!

Meow hope you're feeling better soon hun!! 

Ive had a rough few days myself :( All my eldery service users have one illness or another, and I think I have caught them all! My immune system must be extremely low, Im not a sickly person and I dont remember the last time I had coughs and colds etc before this pregnancy. I think my sinus infection is starting to break up, I have an horrendous cough which is giving me the worst head pain. I have been constantly sick for 4 days now, it got to bad by Friday night and yesterday if I so much as sipped water I was sick within minutes nothing at all stayed down. The sickness and coughing has caused me strain in my lower abdomen Ive had terrible pain, and in my lower back (although not sure if this is illness or car accident will have to wait and see). last night I even started coughing up small amounts of blood, Im not worried the cough is so bad its probably just a graze and strain nothing severe but its just adds to my crappy few days. went to a pharamcist today for advice on something I can take to ease even part of it, I just want to stop coughing... her reply ... she laughed and said love your pregnant I cant sell you anything or recommend anything other than paracetamol! Yeah... because thats going to work miracles on a cough and sickness isnt it!! 

Just to ice my cake... my little man is showing signs of being unwell and is currently tucked up in bed. And stupid pharamacy lady had no peadiatric cough syrup in stock (except Tixiylix and all that crap but Joshua cant have those) so he has just calpol until tomorrw :(

AND just incase my cake needed a cherry to finish it off.... my laptop is completely dead.. broke... it worked out cheaper to buy this new one then to have that one repaired. Although I did take it to one repair place who recommended I buy this and that and rule out cheaper problems before paying for them to fix it. The I asked PC World who discretely took a look and assured me it wasnt this or that it was definitely an interal componant and gave me a price.. usually they charge for just speaking to you over the desk never mind looking at the thing so Im glad I didnt buy the cheaper, unnecessary, bits now!

It never rains but it pours here sometimes lol... speaking on weather.. great photos wiggler hun!! We've had very little snow, no distruptions infact I havent seen any on the ground for days now, and none on the roads :)


----------



## BizyBee

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well new_to_ttc. :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

hi new sorry youve not been feeling very clever, and i hope joshua feels better soon, im not feeling 100% ive been so busy today and not left time to eat, so feeling sick, going to grab something filling in a mo before i crack on with my stuff to do. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Just checked in on Joshua and he is like a sleeping furnace, awwww!! And erm not sure how to explain this but he has been asleep for over 2 hours and I still have Cartoonito on.. oops!!!! lololol


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- Hope your doctor gets something figured out about your hip pain.

New- hope you and your little guy feel better soon.


UUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I only got four hours of sleep last night because I got off a bit later than normal, so by the time I got to bed it was 2am. I'm seriously dragging today and have no idea how I'm going to make it through tonight at work.


----------



## wild2011

lucky i couldnt do nights, ur a saint, and all the best. hope u manage to get thru it. new aww bless him and dont worry ive had cbbc on most of the day and the girls are upstairs so im just as bad hahah. ive just listed my 2 graco pramsand my loola up pram on ebay plus a laptop, and a camcorder, raising funds for my pram which is reduceed hugely at the mo so hoping to raise plenty or ill be paying almost double when it goes back up .may have to start de-cluttering the attic, and shifting some more stuff. ive got xmas to finish then a birthday each month up untill baby is due so im not gunna get much chance to put big lumps of cash away ne time before may.


----------



## hopefulmama

New- sorry your going through all the BS at once. Somehow that's how it always happens though. 

Bizy- I am so jealous of your energy, i am good right when i wake up then by 12/1 i'm dead and need a nap then by 10 pm i'm ready for bed.
But then i wake up from like 4 30-6 am and go back to sleep around 6/630 for an hour.... Every night I wake up at same time and my mind is running wild full of worries and stress and i cant get comfortable. So i have found by not napping i don't wake up in middle of night.. it's a double edged sword.

So today i really hurt my back moving a suit case, well trying to push it.. it probably weighed like 70 lb (i don't travel light at all), it was on the floor and i bent over to push it beceuase it was in walk way to bathroom, then i felt this weird noise and pop and like fluid move around and now have this horrible pain on lower left side shooting thru my hip and leg if i walk or move basically. It f*cking sucks!!! And for some reason it is impossible to find a fricking heating pad on this island.. never felt pain like this in my life.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- I have no idea how you do the night stuff.. If i am not asleep by 1 am at the latest (now like 11) I become a raging bitch. I have never been a night person, only morning. This is good for you when the baby is born i guess, you know how to be up at night.. thats actually become my biggest worry, the lack of sleep and being woken up all through the night.


----------



## luckyme225

I'm counting down the days until March! That's what helps get me through. Hoping work makes second trimester fly by.


----------



## Inge

My chocolate craving is so bad I brought some chocolate fingers and didnt even realise I was eating them :dohh: I still havent gained any weight even with all the chocolate :wacko:


----------



## BizyBee

Hopeful, sorry you hurt your back. Hope you can find a heating pad. I'm not sure where my energy comes from really. I think part of it has to do with the second tri, but I have always had a lot of energy. I think it's cause I eat all the time and I pretty much have whatever I want! :dohh: I had a few weeks when I was more tired, but didn't take naps. I just slept better at night. I think you'll find more energy as you get into second tri too.

I'm the opposite Inge. Although I still eat chocolate and sweets, I really just want salt all day.

Lucky, hope you can make it through work.


----------



## meow951

new- You sound rough as rats! Is the sickness a bug do you think? There's loads going round at the minute. I've pulled my stomach and back muscles as well from being sick. I can barely walk and was crying in agony today, it hurts so so much!

To top it off im supposed to be on holiday but my boss has said i have to go in if im needed. I'm going to try and be really strong and say no. I am in no way fit to work at the minute and i really need this week off to chill. I don't want to get ill again.

Also back along we found out OH's gran has cancer. She has had kindey failure for a while but they have now said they can't do dialysis anymore so she has weeks to live. It's horrible as she really wanted to be at our wedding and see her first great grandchild. Here i am moaning about back pain when her poor husband is going to be left on his own. Life sucks sometimes :(


----------



## Inge

sorry for your bad news meow :hugs: :hugs: 
hope your ok considering whats happening :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

meow- i am sorry to hear about the oh's gran. cancer is something that effects everyone either themselves or someone they love, it's a horrible thing, but i hope you guys can get through it.


----------



## lisaf

aw meow, so sorry for that bad news! :(

hopeful - if you figure out what makes your pain better, let me know! I didn't feel a pop or anything, but when I hurt my hip, it was excruciating at first. Now its like I injured it and it won't heal. Heat doesnt help, but after my bad day yesterday, I discovered that tylenol really really helped!
I know what you mean about the overly-cautious guidelines... I'm already taking a medication that is a class C.. they just don't know if it does anything so I try to limit my other risks as much as possible, you know? I wasn't allowed advil/ibuprofen while TTC even so I just want to stay off of it for now.


----------



## hopefulmama

lisa- i understand.. well i took 2 advil and its helping so far, the heating pad didnt help AT ALL. But once i took the advil, it felt wayyyyy better... i know that doesnt help you at all.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: meow, Im so sorry to read of your grans news! :hugs:

As for my sickness Im not sure if its bug or the cough. I seem only to be sick when I cough, but also only if Ive just eaten or drank. Im coughing all day but not being sick all day, but it doesnt feel like a bug... arghhh I dont know just want it to stop lol Im on day 5 of it now I had enough pmsl Im just a wuss. Stupid really because if I wasnt pregnant I doubt very much Id take medicines anyway, I think its just because Im so not used to being 'poorly' and its been one thing after another since August. Nearly half way there now, it'll all be worth it :)


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - lol .. dang it!! Well let me know if your pain comes back like mine does. I'm really mad that this happened... had no issues until I 'injured' it and now its a recurring thing if I try to do too much.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- yea i don't have your "hip" problem as you've nicknamed it, just this back nonsense. regardless, they both suck


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I know your pain was your back, but since it was triggered by a specific incident I'm hoping you may be able to help me a bit, lol! My hip was triggered by one specific incident.
My pelvis is a whole other matter :dohh:

I'm just falling apart :haha:


----------



## Soph22

So sorry to hear that so many people are not feeling well and sorry to hear about your news, meow. I hope everyone gets a good night sleep and that tomorrow is a better day. :hugs:

Tomorrow should be a good day for me- gender scan at 3:00!!!!!!:happydance:

DH and I did a walk through of Babies R Us today, it's pretty overwhelming to see all of the things you need for baby. How can we possibly afford everything? :shrug: yikes.


----------



## mummy3

Soph, good luck at your scan, what are you hoing for?:flower:

New:hugs: you really are not having much luck with all these lurgies are you!? Rest up, you and Joshua and hopefully the both of you will feel better asap.

Hopeful, ouch for the suitcase, and 70lb? did I read that right? :shock:

Lisa, I was always told ibuprofen was safe in the second trimester, cant remember why its not great in first but 3rd is to do with the heart. I too take a category c drug (lamotrigine) so im with you in not wanting to take more than necessary, but occasionally the pain wins.

A great exercise I was given to help with spd pain was to go on your hands and knees and arch your back like a cat stretching then slowly lower so your butt goes in the air lol and repeat. Sounds odd, looks odd, but defo helps a bit:thumbup:

Meow, :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

I'm so sorry Meow. How sad. :(

Hope everyone feels better soon!


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- yes you heard it right, my suitcases are always around 65-75 lbs haha, only when i go abroad though... its a good thing im platinum with my airlines haha otherwise id be paying a lot of extra $. 

Ya the cat thing is a classic yoga pose that is really good for helping release tension in hips and lower back. if u go like that normal then do the arch and hold it and etc it helps.

What is spd?


----------



## MilosMommy7

is anyone else not gaining weight? i've been the same weight for the last month and a half. i havent eaten less or more. so i wouldnt see why it wouldnt change. especially with the bump feeling so big :/


----------



## meow951

new- Doesn't sound like a bug then. Strange... Sounds like just a horrible horrible fluey type thing. Not nice!

Milosmummy- I'm not putting weight on either. I lost about 3lbs to morning sickness, got back to pre preg weight and now lost 5lbs to a bug lol. I've tried dieting for years but seem to only lose weight both times i've been pregnant!


----------



## MilosMommy7

i lost 15lbs with morning sickness. then gained 5lbs and then stopped. lol. i'm not totally complaining, hey less weight to lose afterwards. but i thought since baby is growing i'd gain SOMETHING.


----------



## wild2011

third tri wilol put u all in ur stride , the lbs will catch up by then, i always only gain in thrid tri or at a push end of 2nd tri. 

sorry to hear ur news meow. not nice at all. :( xx

we have snow today and theres none forecast for this area watsoever, they get the weather so wrong here. its a joke.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had an alright nights sleep so less moany today lol I should take a leaf out of my Joshua's book. I left him in bed this morning after giving him some more calpol, but he came down at 8.30 and said he wanted to go to school! He was a little warm but nothing else, so the school said it was ok if he wanted to go in, and off he's gone, bless him!!

Enjoy your gender scan soph, hope the baby cooperates :) 

Milos Im STILL losing weight. Nothing huge, 1lb here 2lb there (4lb this week though). Ive gained twice on my midweek weighs but by my weekly weigh I have lost it and either lost a bit extra or stayed the same as the week before. Ive lost inches too on my legs, shoulder and bum wooppppeeeee its all making my bump more dominant :)

Hope everyone else is feeling a little or lot better today. Sorry you have more snow wild hope it starts to clear up! We had surface frost this morning but roads are ok and didnt take too long to sort the car either wasnt as icey as yesterday pheww


----------



## wild2011

its meaning my mum has to stay with us as she lives further up the valley and at the end of an unpassable private road, its only got to be a bit cold and it ices over and u cant get out, shes glad though as it gives her a break from her mum :)

some soup i think for lunch and jacket spuds with a piping hot filling otnight me thinks.


----------



## MilosMommy7

they weighed me when i went to get my blood drawn on friday. and it was the same as it was a week and a half at my appt. i weigh myself almost everyday. and it barely changes a lb. onetime it said i didnt gain an ounce for a couple days. lmao.


----------



## BizyBee

Hope your scan goes well Soph! Can't wait to hear. 

I've gained weight pretty steadily, although I never really had morning sickness, so didn't have a reason to lose. I'm up about 10 lbs. or so.


----------



## Inge

grrr.... just walked out on work as the chef has been in charge since thursday and has gotten too big for his boots:growlmad: I was peeling veg for the xmas dinner and he took over saying Id waste the whole day on it and use it as an excuse to skive :growlmad: then he didnt offer to carry the massive bain marie tub with water and potatoes to the other counter so I had to struggle:wacko: Then I went on my break at 10:40 after he made me clean up his mess on the floor of potato peelings and I got back at 11:10 as I should have and he said id been gone 40minutes!!! :dohh: So I said right and walked out and phoned the real manager and told her.
She understands and said he's thinking he's the big boss because she's not there today so its fine for me to go home today and if he's in tomorow I can have the day off and he can play boss man again by himself:haha:
I was a second away from punching him as he critiscises everything I do and finds a fault in everything. 
OH picked me up and when the guy saw him he turned and legged it the other way :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya ladies. My pc is playing up so only hopping on quick, haven't been able to read the pages I missed. 

Inge - The chef sounds like an idiot, but your manager is really sweet! So you can relax instead of having to deal with the egomaniac.

I had a terrible day yesterday. The poeple upstairs keep complaining about us "constantly banging" which to put politely is bull. The only one in the flat who makes any noise is Dylan and now to keep them happy I have to put all Dylans trains and cars away so he can't play with them (he makes them drive on the wall which might be the banging they hear) and I feel like a horrible mummy. 

Todays not great either, I made cookies and burnt them, was so tired when I made lunch I forgot to drain the pasta before putting the sauce in and the front of one of the kitchen drawers fell off :dohh: I'm going to hoover after Dylan has his nap then relax for the rest of the day. I might even treat myself to one or two choccies that OH brought home from his work do :)


----------



## cheree89

Wow Ladies - sounds like a tough week! I hope those of you feeling unwell, hurt and sad begin to feel better today!!!

Soph - OH and I went to Babies R US on Saturday to start our registry - it was ridiculous. I was "done" about halfway through the store. Since going, I have changed a lot of things on the registry from their website. This took me pretty much all day yesterday since their website is so slow and it loads your entire list every time you make a change. I know we still don't have anywhere close to what we need on the list. Oh well - someday I will find time.

I'm off to work now - have a great day everyone!


----------



## Inge

wiggler - thanks, she is nice as she understands how im feeling. Iv got enough stress at the mo without him adding to it :growlmad:
Your nieghbour should understand you have children so you cant be silent like mice all the time. Its natural for kids to make noise and play so you shouldnt feel guilty and make them stop to please others. My mum is one on those people who think people make too much noise when really its normal everyday noise. Maybe they just have sensitive hearing :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I know, I just don't get it. We hear them do a lot of stuff (walking, talking, using the toilet, having sex.. etc etc) and we don't complain, we understand that this is a cheaply made block of flats and the soundproofing is non existent. The bloke keeps coming down and banging on the door really loudly and it terrifies us (especially since OH was attacked we are very jumpy at ANY noise outside our door) so we are putting Dylans toys away so he will leave us alone. He still has a train track and one train out, all his teddies, books, and a few other bits, but nothing noisy. He WILL be getting them back after Xmas though. I don't care what they say upstairs.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler your neighbour should try and live here. My neighbours arent noisey, but they have the noisest doors one has ever heard lol That would do their head in lololol

Inge so glad you took a stance, no one should be spoken to in that way hun, glad your boss supported you too!

Joshua was sent home from school earlier, but he's loads better. He has already said he is going back tomorrow pmsl he's here now bored out of his head because he wants to be with his friends.


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> Wiggler your neighbour should try and live here. My neighbours arent noisey, but they have the noisest doors one has ever heard lol That would do their head in lololol
> 
> Inge so glad you took a stance, no one should be spoken to in that way hun, glad your boss supported you too!
> 
> Joshua was sent home from school earlier, but he's loads better. He has already said he is going back tomorrow pmsl he's here now bored out of his head because he wants to be with his friends.

I was worrying I was stupid for walking out :blush: I think its just a case of he thinks as the manager isnt there he is the boss and he's always right and wont accept different. He wouldnt talk to our boss like that cos she's one fiesty lady:thumbup: wish OH could have stayed home with me:cry: I bought a pack of sleepsuits for the baby to cheer my self up though :thumbup:
On the subject of neightbours, my mum lives in a detached house so its so weird not to be able to hear the neightbours noises.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dont feel stupid for it hun, he shouldnt have spoken to you or treated you like that! He might think twice if he has to do all his own mess cleaning and such for today and maybe even tomorrow too lol


----------



## wild2011

hello from a blocked up person. im full of snot tmi sos lol. 

had a letter through to say ive been picked at random from the bounty database and have won a unisex nb baby gift worth £150. whooooooooooooooooooo have to go and pick it up and take the letter and id with me, wondering what it is but they wouldnt tell over the phone.


----------



## Inge

oooh... congrats wild :hugs:
also I had to have swabs taken last monday adn had the results today....all clear...:dohh: Dr was so sure it was thrush and I still have the discharge but my tests came back normal and theres nothing wrong. But just today I had another massive blob of yellow discharge :nope: not sure what to do now :nope:


----------



## Wiggler

Wow, Congrats Wild!! 

I'm a bad baaaad fiancee. OH got a HUGE tub of Celebrations as his Xmas pressie at the work do. and I've just scoffed half of them, all the Bountys, all the Snickers and all the Maltesers :rofl: My tummy hurts soooo bad now and OH is back in 30 mins. I also ate the HUGE plate of grated cheese that OH put by for dinner! At lunch when OH was here he ate half of a cookie that I made him, left half on a plate while he went to the kitchen and I ate that while he was out of the room :rofl: Poor bloke


----------



## Inge

mmm...cheese..
I had to eat 3, 1 slice cheese sandwiches last night. One piece of bread folded over iykwim. was so nice but then I had a hurty tummy from all the cheese. Theres a bag of grated cheese in the fridge that I could eat if I could sneak it past everyone :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

lol wiggler your just eating for two.


----------



## Inge

really craving a greasy double cheeseburger actually many double cheeseburgers :cloud9: but its too cold to go mcds and oh is at work til 10pm. I need one now :hissy:


----------



## Wiggler

OH has just got back and confiscated the choccies :( meanie!

He didn;t look too happy when he realised I pigged out on the cheese either. Ah well, it was soooo worth it.

Hehe Inge, I really REALLY want a double bacon and egg Mcmuffin, well 5 or 6 of them :haha: They are soo yummy. We don't get them often but when we do OH buys me 3 so I can just blast one in the microwave when I want it.


----------



## luckyme225

Oh I would love a mcdonalds breakfast meal. Unfortunately I've already gained 10lbs so I need to start being strict with my eating. It's hard not to gain weight when your not aloud to work out. Especially since my body is used to me working out 5 days a week before I was pregnant.


----------



## mummy3

Mcmuffins are soooo good, must send hubby out for some later:cloud9:

Wiggler, your neighbours sound awful, god knows what they would make of my kids:haha: I would just let Dylan play with his toys and they can lump it, hes only little once:hugs:

new, Joshua sounds soooo cute! Wish my 6 year old was such a trooper when she gets a lurgy lol

Inge, that bloke sounds like his head has grown way too big, hopefully your nice manager will pop it for him when shes back..

Wild, sorry about the snot lol

Hopeful, spd is symphysis pubis dysfunction. Basically caused by the pregnancy hormone relaxin loosing up the joints of your pelvis making it very painful. Lugging 70lb suitcases defo wouldnt help it!

I had the weirdest thing happen this morning, I got up at 6 30am as usual and was laying on the floor watching hubby clean lol when I felt damp on the upper right side of my pjs and sure enough a wet patch, but only on one side:shrug: Any ideas? one sided pee?:coffee:


----------



## lisaf

Regarding weight gain: I've only thrown up when my stomach was empty, I eat ALL the time and not 100% healthy too... and I've only gained maybe 1.5lbs. They need to bottle whatever this does to my metabolism so I can keep it up after the baby is here :haha: Ok, I know I'll gain more and gain later on and probably still end up the same weight gain at the end, but for now I'm loving it!!

Wiggler - I've lived next to noisy people for years. If the noises are within normal hours and are reasonable (not power saws etc) then they are being totally obnoxious to come pound on your door! It sounds like harrassment to me! :(

McMuffins have to be the FIRST food I've heard mentioned that does not set off a craving in me!! Lol!! I hate them... but mostly because I hate eggs.

Mummy - I have no idea.. are you sure the liquid came from you?


----------



## Wiggler

Thats very odd mummy.

I would just let Dylan play with his toys, but if they make an official complaint then the vile housing officer who hates us will be round (last time he "popped over" he didn't knock, he kicked the door so it shook) and he will make us get rid of our cat that we don't have permission for. 

I didn't have the heart to take his toys away in the end, he loves them all too much, I think next time he bangs on our door though I will tell him if he wants us to be quiet maybe he can have quiet sex, quiet wees, walk quietly etc etc. as his noise isn't pleasent either.


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, I think you defo need to point out to him he is not quiet himself, maybe he really doesn't know just how loud he is? The cat would be a good reason to keep your head down I guess:hugs: Anyway of getting your landlord to let you keep the cat, or a move to a place where they are allowed?

Lisa, yeah the fluid came from me, I did check to see if I was lying on a wet wipe or something but nope. 

Mcmuffins are so good, they have egg free ones if you dont like eggs:thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

but then they have sausage which I hate too, lol.... I'd just eat a McMuffin with cheese and thats not very tempting :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

We would just have to write in asking for permission, but we keep forgetting :dohh:

I just pinched another of OH's choccies and he is calling me a pig! :rofl: Was so worth it though. I may have to hide the tub in the night so he can't take them away from me!

Lisa, don't they do Bacon Mcmuffins over there? The bacon they put in them is soooo good. YUM!


----------



## lisaf

ummm... maybe they do? I thought it was canadian bacon though... which is basically ham, which I do NOT eat for breakfast :sick:


----------



## Wiggler

eww. The stuff they put in the Mcmuffins here is the best bacon I have ever had (apart from maybe Walls bacon) 

I just asked OH to go to Mcdonalds in the morning and grab me a Mcmuffin and he said no :( What a meanie.


----------



## Inge

my manager text me and let me know she's in with me tomorow. She knows he's useless and a bit big headed when he's in charge so she understands why I walked out. Im not looking forwards to thursday when wer all in together I think its going to be tense :nope:


----------



## cheree89

Mummy -

One sided pee? LOL - I think that must be it. :haha:

Could your pjs have gotten twisted and that is why it is on the side? This is a mystery!


----------



## Inge

im mega tired but cant sleep as just as I was nodding off I felt something in the baby area and it woke me up :wacko:
Now I cant relax enough to sleep :nope:


----------



## Soph22

4 hours till gender scan!!!!:happydance:
hurry up and get here 3:00!


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- they use real bacon on there breakfast sandwiches, I do think there is a ham choice too though.

OK ladies, anyone else getting on and off dizziness? Every couple days I feel like I'm going to faint. Last night at work I was in a patients room and I got hot, shaky and dizzy. Right now I'm feeling really light headed. I've had two pieces of toast with jam for breakfast and a chocolate milk. Not sure why I keep feeling this way but it's getting annoying.


----------



## Inge

luckyme225 said:


> Lisa- they use real bacon on there breakfast sandwiches, I do think there is a ham choice too though.
> 
> OK ladies, anyone else getting on and off dizziness? Every couple days I feel like I'm going to faint. Last night at work I was in a patients room and I got hot, shaky and dizzy. Right now I'm feeling really light headed. I've had two pieces of toast with jam for breakfast and a chocolate milk. Not sure why I keep feeling this way but it's getting annoying.

I do especially in the mornings. I hate getting up cos I know il feel sick and dizzy when I do get up. Havent been sick lately so my fingers are crossed it stays away and the dizziness goes. I kind of zone out alot to, like im doing something and my mind just goes off in a sort of mist and Im not paying attention and have to snap back to reality:wacko: I almost cut myself today whilst grating cheese because I zoned out :dohh:


----------



## SteffyRae

hopefulmama said:


> 24/7 ya thats why everyone thinks i am blue, i look exactly the same even maybe thinner everywhere else on body but i do have a bump, but im totally embracing with amazing body hugging dresses. i love this new accessory haha

I lost weight but I have a bump. I'm thinner everywhere else and my belly is finally looking kinda preggers lol not enough for anyone to notice though.. but I did have to buy a couple maternity pants.


----------



## luckyme225

Inge- I zone out a lot too, I will be in the middle of something then forget what I was doing.


----------



## mummy3

Lucky, my guess would be the increased blood volume lowering your bp, I doubt would be low blood sugar if you had breakfast. Can you get someone to check your bp for you? Dont worry about the weightgain either, you can work out after baby, you may even get your restrictions lifted right? Ive found since im not allowed to do much I eat more out of boredom, do you get this?:flower:

Lisa, yep the bacon ones are pretty good too, hubby swears by the breakfast burrito but Im not brave enough for that:haha:

That said, my youngest kids and I just had pineapple upside down cake that we made yesterday with condensed milk on the side:wacko:

As for the Pjs, they weren't twisted or anything, and I defo didnt need to pee. I put a pad on incase was waters but nope so its a mystery :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- I don't feel like I eat more out of boredom, that's why I'm so frustrated that I've gained so much. Though I do feel extra tired all the time from having to sit on my butt all day. Hoping to get my restrictions lifted at my next ultrasound!! I feel like getting in a good workout would do me some good.


----------



## mummy3

Lucky, I know the feeling! How long until your next ultrasound? Hopefully your restrictions can be lifted:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Talked to my mum and she is so amazing, she is giving us our Xmas money early so we can have a good Xmas. Yay, should get it by the end of the week, then I can go shopping!

Just watched Corrie and it was really really good. I don't normally watch it but will be tuning in for the erst of the week


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey ladies :)

This cough is driving me insane lol Nothing seems to trigger it worse it just flares up, then it finally settles down for a chunk of time despite me doing nothing different. I have eaten today though without being sick. Ive spoke to my local pharmacist today they strongly recommended I see my doctor but I feel so stupid doing that when there is no medicine to be had, and its no secret coughs and things sick around for ages, its not a 3-5 day thing then see gp job. My kidneys will be pleased witht he increase push of soothly ice cold water, it'll keep them flushed out ha ha ha ha

Mummy.. side ways pee.. there is a first ha ha well unless you a man in need of a circumsition.. ouch!! No idea hun Im sorry, one of lifes little mysteries!

Lucky hope the dizzyness eases up hun.

Soph has it been 3pm yet???? How did it go???

Wiggler I just finished watching Corrie... hmm must say I thought it would have been better! But then I totally think they messed up Jacks 2 episodes.. think Im a harsh soap critic lol I am LOVING the Holly story in Emmerdale, I dont think a soap has ever got a dark story line so right! I will be watching Corrie though hehe because I want to see who dies.. sadisic cow I am lol


----------



## lisaf

new - is it possible you have a bit of asthma? I get coughs really bad that linger and coughing episodes can turn into asthmatic gasping.
Basically one cough triggers an asthma response which leads to more coughing and so on.

It might be worth seeing a doctor anyway to make sure your coughing isn't doing much harm.


----------



## mummy3

new :rofl: nope dont need that circumsision yet... I too would go docs and get the cough looked at again:hugs:

Its 3 20pm here now, so soph should be finding out soon!

Its well exciting finding out which team everyones on:happydance: New and lisa are your gender scans soon?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well I certainly hadnt thought of that Lisa, Ive never had any breathing problems before. 3 out of us 4 siblings have all got chronic asthma, and the one of them with kids, 4 out of her 5 have it too ... yet my parents, me and the eldest niece never had a single cough or wheeze. (well Im sure we all coughed before lol but you know what i mean lol). im almost convinced this is something to do with my sinus infection breaking up. I feel like I have urghh lump in my throat all the time, i just dont know why one minute its managable, the next its going crazy. At one point earlier I thought it had gone I felt great. An hour or so later it was back just has bad as its been, then gone for an hour, then tickling and annoying but nothing significant now 2/3 hours since then its flared up. Its not temperature change, not food or drink as i thought because Im managing that. Oh i dont know its stopped again now anyway, not even tickling! 

My biggest concern was the sharp abdo pain I get everytime i do cough, but I keep being told its ok, and Im feeling baby move regular again now Im eating a bit more so will try give it a few more days.


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- thanks! hopefully in the next 3 weeks. I'll find out for sure after my visit on Friday.

New- hope your cough eases up. When I get a cold I feel like the cough part sticks around forever. Hope Joshua is feeling better too.


I just took a 2 1/2 hour nap with my son and I was so grumpy when i woke up. I woke up on my own and feeling rested but I was easily irritated. Now I'll have to be nice to my little guy when he wakes up in a bad attitude, because I did too. Took me about an hour to snap out of it.


----------



## lisaf

mummy - gender scan Wednesday of NEXT week... grrr, lol .. hanging in there!!!

new - I only had exercise-induced asthma.. and only when I was in my early teens too. I only get the asthma thing when I have a cough and it never even occured to me that it was asthma until a doctor pointed it out :dohh: it was just that I'd cough a lot, and could almost never stop at 1 cough, but would cough several times, at worst, I'd cough for like a minute straight and sometimes cough so bad I was gasping and gagging for air. I still get like that if I laugh too hard or laugh hard while lying down.. I end up coughing/gasping a bit, lol! It doesn't help that I have a bit of cataplexy that makes me lose control over muscles when laughing.. meaning I'm one of those people who sometimes fall to the my knees with laughter etc.

I think the bigger concern with pregnancy and any kind of breathing restriction is oxygen deprivation to the baby.


----------



## new_to_ttc

My gender scan is in 8 sleeps yayayayayayay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Joshua is counting down the days on his advent calender bless him!! And its first appointment of the morning so no long waiting all day!


----------



## luckyme225

yay for gender scans coming up :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

MW just advised me of a totally safe cough syrup I can take... omg why on earth didnt I think to ask the 1 group of people who know all about pregnancy if they could help!!! Its the one syrup I speficially enquired about as in the junior form its the only safe medicine Joshua can take because it has little active ingredients, but its extremely soothing. Oh well first thing in the morning I'll get some. it wont fix the cough I know that, but it will stop the irritating in my throat and prevent a tickly cough, reducing it getting worse! 

And I take back what i said 40 minutes ago because i got a little cough, which went to a big cough then made me be sick, but stopped at that didnt turn into a major coughing fit so yay for small mercies lol MW said there is a huge amount of coughs about, the pain will be ok the baby is well protected but if at any point I need reassurance while Im ill I can go and listen to the HB, but Im ok about that at the moment Im feeling enough movement to not let me have worries, I just dont want to hurt the baby. 

Arghhh so much fuss over a damm cough, sorry ladies! I dont think Ive ever experienced anything quite like it, i will never take for granted again my healthy life and strong immune system!!! Think I might ask santa for a little break from the bugs, just try help my poor immune system build itself back up lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG has anyone seen that August 2011 babies is half full!!!! I mean like the days we were already pregnant in our 2ww now have a 12 month calender with little babies due in the next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is super crazy jeepers!!!


----------



## Soph22

Just got back from the ultrasound/scan. Baby is looking great and healthy. and we're on TEAM BLUE!!!:blue:

yay!! I was going to be perfectly happy with either, but I'm also kinda sad I don't have a little girl now. I know I'd feel exactly the same way if I had a girl and then I'd think, "oh, now I don't have a boy." 

So excited though, let the shopping begin!!


----------



## lisaf

lol yay Soph!!! There are so many fun and cute boy things out there!!

New - glad you got some help with the cough!!! :)


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats on team blue Soph :blue: having a boy is so much fun. I can't wait to have another one!


----------



## mummy3

Soph, yay for team blue!! Little boys are sooooo much fun:happydance:

Lisa, new, its not long to wait now, I know it must seem like an eternity!

Lucky, lots and lots of luck for friday:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Soph! Welcome to Team Blue. :blue:


----------



## cheree89

Congrats on team blue Soph!

You all are getting me more and more curious to see what I will have. Am I the lone team yellow 'til May in here???

Hope your cough gets better New. I had a horrible cough a couple of weeks ago. I took some cough medicine (on the approved list). I would start coughing and not be able to stop. Unfortunately, it lasted about a week. It did get better though!


----------



## Rmar

Congrats everyone on being team blue or pink.

Cheree, you are not alone. I am sticking to team yellow until May.


----------



## cheree89

Rmar said:


> Congrats everyone on being team blue or pink.
> 
> Cheree, you are not alone. I am sticking to team yellow until May.

woohoo - we'll have to stick together!


----------



## Wiggler

Soph - Congrats on team blue, boys are so much fun!

Hehe, I am far too impatient to stay on team yellow. If I had the cash I would be down the private scanning place right now waiting for it to open :rofl: I would have loved to stay team yellow though. If I change my mind about having more in 6-7 years I will stay team yellow then.

new - I hope the medicine works, if not deffo get down the Drs for an Asthma checkup. I got diagnosed with it when I was 11 and it went away when I was 14, now it only flares up when I get a really bad cold, or do something silly, like exersize too much.

6 days until my physio appointment now and only 13 days until my scan! YAY!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies :)

:happydance: yay Soph congratulations on team blue!! Little boys are great and soooooo affectionate!!! I'll be delighted with another boy, although still quietly wanting a little pink one this time lolol This time next week I will probably know, or be looking at my little baby :)

Ok I HAVE to do some house work lol I also have to do the Christmas decorations but just cant get in the mood lol Ive got half a tree up rofl


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Congratulations on your blue bump Sophie xxxxx

I feel a cold coming on sat in bed having a chill with my hot water bottle, wooly hat & scalf on :)
1 week till my scan MW on Thursday, hope u r all well x


----------



## meow951

Soph- Congrats on little boy bump!

Cheree- I'm hoping to stay on team yellow too.....hopefully.....if i don't change my mind when i get there :haha:

I've just started blitzing my house and getting it nice and clean to put up the xmas decs at some point. I'm having a rest now though as my backs hurting lol

I'm pretty sure i felt the baby kick from the outside last night! So exciting, hoping OH will feel it in the next few days. Only trouble is that when he puts his hands there naughty baby stops kicking!

Hope everyone's ok :)


----------



## wild2011

morning ladies, congrats on team blue soph. 

ive got 34 days till i find out, arghhhhhhh it is killing me, how some of u r going to manage to wait till may i dont know, i just hope this one co-operates unlike my naughty leila lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

congrats soph! :)
exactly two weeks until my scan.


----------



## new_to_ttc

34 days isnt so bad hun, 18 of them are consumed with the run up to Christmas, another 7 with the run up to new year, another 5 with the begging of the schools to reopen as the kids will be driving you potty lol... it'll fly by :) Im with you though no idea how people can wait until May lolol If baby doesnt cooperate, we're going private lol


----------



## wild2011

im considering that i like to buy baby clothes in quite a few sizes and i dont want nuetral in everything lol


----------



## BizyBee

I commend anyone who stays on team yellow the whole time. I wish I had the will power. I also don't want all neutral things and am looking forward to a boy nursery and clothes. Good luck girls hoping to wait. We'll cheer you on!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I stayed team yellow with my first 2 & it wasn't hard at all, but a few years ago you didn't really hear of gender scans round here, you did with my son but they were over £100 & we didn't have the money it was only after he was born they changed it to the 12 & 20 wk scans & the gender for free,
i think it's hard to resist now though as it's like a little carrot dangling in front of a rabbit lol!


----------



## wild2011

hahah, i think i know what im having, but, thre time when we couldnt find out i cried and said sorry to dh when she weas born as i felt bad he never got his little boy lol, naturally he didnt mind but i think my emotions got the better of me after a traumatic birth in an ambulance. i'd just like to give dh and the girls time to be prepared for a sister or brother.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Some hospitals still hold it as policy that they dont inform you. I was taking it for granted I would find out, then it dawned on me, Ive never had a baby here before lol However, I checked witht he MW and she said so long as baby is in a good position then the hospital will tell me :)


----------



## Inge

My scan is in 13 days... so far away but so near. Im so nervous though:wacko: also I get a little lie in tomorow. I start at 1130 and finish 230 instead of starting at 8am. I get to cuddle oh all morning then get my double cheeseburgers!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh how lucky!! I have a rude early start tomorrow, have to have Joshua in the nursery by 7.30am to get to work on time arghhhh Its cold and dark at that time lol Although one of my ladies is in hospital bless her so got an early finish! 12.30 instead of 2pm


----------



## Wiggler

YAAAAAAAY! I just rang OH and he said Dylans 2yr check up went really really well. He has to go back in 4 months about his speech as he refused to talk while they were there and he is being referred to a Dr about his eyes, but other than that it was perfect! So proud of my little man. 

OH is now on his way to Mcdonalds to buy double cheeseburgers!!!! 2 burgers, 1 chips and a drink for me, and only 1 burger, 1 chips and a drink for him :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies. My little man decided he wanted to wake up at 6:30am today. Feels like it's going to be a long day. Wish I could take a nap with him before I go to work but I'm sure I wouldn't want to wake up. Anyone else getting lower back pain already? Not like sciatica just achy. My back feels like it did when I was 30 weeks pregnant last time. At least i don't have sciatica yet.

wiggler- glad Dylans 2 year appointment went well.


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, Its finally happened. I was unable to finish my Mcdonalds. My poor tummy is soooo full.


----------



## Inge

mmm...mcdonalds. Im gonna have 1 or 2 before work tomorow I cant wait :happydance: The craving is way to big :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm looking forward to saturday. I'm going to have a double bacon and egg Mcmuffin as I have been wanting one for soooo long. I love the Mcdonalds hash browns too. 

You make sure you enjoy every bite of your Mcdonalds hun :)


----------



## luckyme225

Blah, I'm jealous, I want mcdonalds! I need to be good though. I would love a sausage mcgriddle, hashbrowns and a carmel frap!


----------



## cheree89

You guys and your McDonalds - YUCK! :wacko:

I just can't get on board with that. I pretty much hate all fast food except my local chinese/thai place. The smell alone of a subway makes me about lose anything I did happen to have in my stomach.

Now I am off to eat a yummy grilled portobello and avocado flat-bread sandwich with pesto, roasted red peppers, greens and pine nuts. My mouth is watering just typing it!

Of course, my OH looks at this feast of deliciousness and about gags - he hates mushrooms and avocados - two of my most favorite things!


----------



## meow951

Lol you lot are mad on mcdonalds!

It really annoys me, i love love love the smell and the idea of eating a cheese burger with the sauce and gherkin etc but i can't stand the texture of the actual burger :(


----------



## wild2011

i dont like the burgers they are like cardboard lol, though i love a chicken ledgend burger, i have a veggy curry and boiled rice for dinner tho and it smells divine im staerving and off any meat well and truly at the mo.now i have never had a problem eating meat in pregnancy. and always had a sweet tooth but its pickles, savory and currys all the way sod ne thing else lol.


----------



## Wiggler

cheree - I hate the smell of Subway too, they stink up the entire street. So glad there isn't one in my local town centre.


----------



## wild2011

its the meatballs that smell and they r grose but an italian bmt once and ull be converted i swear they are amazing toasted with loads of fresh salad mmmmmmm


----------



## Wiggler

The one and only time I have ever eaten at Subway it was a meatball sub. I nearly threw up! Some of the stuff they have on the adverts looks really yummy, but just walking past in the street is bad enough, I don't think I could handle the smell being inside :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

they r vile all grissly and grose, i couldt eat one, bmt is ham pastrami and salami, really lean oh it melts when its toasted, yum yum yum yum ymu my kids love the turkey and ham one its always so lean and tastey yummmm


----------



## Wiggler

That sounds really good :) 

OH has just gone down Tesco. He doesn't have any lights on his bike so he has to walk there and back with the shopping (its about a mile and a half walk) Hope he's OK. 

Got a boring evening planned. Internet and Corrie then bed as soon as OH gets home.


----------



## 24/7

Ugh, hubby has had a cold since before weekend, and I thought I had managed to escape, but tonight I am feeling abit heady and my throat is sore, please keep fighting it body!! xx


----------



## wild2011

ive got it hun as do my kids 3rd day now and its getting worse, vile vile head cold. feel shite with it. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meow~ i was just scrolling through the page reading and Joshua said 'oh she is having a girl' knowing most so far is team blue i was like hmmmm have I missed something so scrolled back, couldnt see any announcement and asked Joshua who was having a girl. he scrolled down and stopped on your post, pointed to your scan pic avatar and said she is mam, thats a baby girl. i said how can you tell, he just shrugged and I said I dont know, it just is..... SPOOKY!!! 

Joshua has started with the cough now, and he is also being sick with it! Ive rang work said I wont be in tomorrow, I dont mind him being in school run down, but not coughing and being distruptive thats not fair on the class, plus its likely to give him headache and stuff over the course of the night so least now work have all night to arrange my cover. 

Hope you ladies start to feel better soon, and the little ones Wild, and the OHs too!


----------



## lisaf

Subway has an awesome sweet onion chicken sandwich.. mmm.. you girls are making me wish I ran out to subway instead of ordering in!


----------



## new_to_ttc

The smell is far worse outside a Subway than in it lol I do like an Italian BMT but the thought of one now is urghhhhhhh


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new, I hope Joshua feels better soon. 

I just watched Corrie and it wasn't bad, I had to miss half of Holby to watch it though so I will catch up with that tomorrow on iPlayer.

I'm still feeling full after my Mcdonalds. Was going to have peppercorn chicken pasta for dinner but no chance now, my tummy will explode!


----------



## meow951

new_to_ttc said:


> Meow~ i was just scrolling through the page reading and Joshua said 'oh she is having a girl' knowing most so far is team blue i was like hmmmm have I missed something so scrolled back, couldnt see any announcement and asked Joshua who was having a girl. he scrolled down and stopped on your post, pointed to your scan pic avatar and said she is mam, thats a baby girl. i said how can you tell, he just shrugged and I said I dont know, it just is..... SPOOKY!!!
> 
> Joshua has started with the cough now, and he is also being sick with it! Ive rang work said I wont be in tomorrow, I dont mind him being in school run down, but not coughing and being distruptive thats not fair on the class, plus its likely to give him headache and stuff over the course of the night so least now work have all night to arrange my cover.
> 
> Hope you ladies start to feel better soon, and the little ones Wild, and the OHs too!

Oh that's cool new! I wonder if he'll be right, makes me want to find out now instead of waiting :haha:

Exciting!

Hope he feels better soon x


----------



## lisaf

so I came up with the perfect way to describe my pelvic pain... its all frontal and it basically feels like someone is kicking me in the crotch! (I mean another adult, not little baby kicks :haha:) The quick stabs of pain are from the actual kick and the enduring pain is like the bone is all bruised up.


----------



## Wiggler

Haha Lisa, I understand that completely!! Thats what mine is like. And my hip pain is like someone is trying to ram a rusty spoon into my hip socket. 

OH just got back with the shopping and bless him he got me a HUGE mega tray of mushrooms, and the french Chicken Tonight sauce I have been after for ages (last time I had it I hated it, but I really really want it) He is so sweet.


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler - So glad at least that someone else totally understands my pain!!
Although I think my hip is sometimes a sharper pain than any spoon I've ever seen could possibly manage.

You have a good DH there with the shopping! :haha: Mine always forgets stuff, gets the wrong stuff, or only gets stuff that HE likes.


----------



## hopefulmama

Had such a bad day, just various little things accumulating to a big disaster then my DH goes to have a drink with a friend which has now become dinner and i am stuck with MIL all night alone. ugh
Also we haven't had sex in a few weeks which is very weird for us, i have been falling asleep so early and am so fed up by night time with dealing with his family that i'm over it all.. the only comfort and solace i find is with my stupid candy cane shaped pregnancy pillow with my dog 
OH, and the baby today decided to be on stomach, curled up so we could not get sex today, just the cherry on the cake.
BTW, I agree Subway is VILE, the smell is horrible and when people walk out they need to bathe ASAP the smell lingers on them. McDeath is not very amazing either, it stinks and tastes horrible.. Only fast food i can tolerate in the US is Wendys chicken nuggets and frostys, burger kind chicken sandwiches, chick-fa-la.. jack n the box or in and out but they dont have those on east coast.


----------



## hopefulmama

forgot to ask, lately i have this weird feeling in my cervix thats best described by the way it feels when u release the kegel clinch.. it feels all fluttery and weird or like someone is tickling my cervix/lady parts with rhythm, its super odd.. not painful at all, just feels weird, really only happens at night for me or if i'm sitting up in bed.. totally forgot to ask the dr i saw today here about it... i was more anxious and disappointed we couldn't get the sex that i totally forgot.
Anyone relate to this? I googled it and found a thread on Yahoo answers with people who have experienced it around 18-20 weeks.
All my friends who i've explained this to said it sounds like baby having hiccups, and since i have a short cervix its possible that could be it. i have no idea.


----------



## ProudMary83

So who knows what they are having? Anyone else had their anatomy u/s yet? Mine is this Friday the 10th!


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - it could be bubs giving you some cervix kicks. My little monkey has aimed for my cervix a few times and it feels sooo weird. 

Lisa - Tut tut to your DH getting you things that HE likes. OH has tried this a few times, and it doesn't go down well :rofl: We decided last night that I'm going to be shopping online now for the rest of the winter as I worry about him too much being out late at night.

I had my first bladder kick yesterday, it was so gentle, I only felt it as I was desperate for a wee, I don't think bubs appreciated me being too lazy to get up to go to the bathroom. 

Woo! Hopefully my Xmas money should be in OH's bank account tomorrow so we can buy Dylan some pressies and get some more food for Xmas. I swear this is the last year I use birthday/Xmas money from my mum on household stuff, next year I will treat myself to some Blu-ray box sets or some clothes.


----------



## wild2011

wiggler-my mum has learnt to take me out and buy clothes or smellys for me, she wont hand over cash ne more cos it goes on the kids. this year it will be cash but she knows its going on my pram. lol x


----------



## Wiggler

bad news ladies. my pc has just died, so i wont be on much as bnb through the ps3 isnt too good. going to buy a cheap netbook after xmas. going to take the pc apart in a min to see if i can get it working. wish me luck. x x x


----------



## wild2011

u mite be better off going for a laptop in the sale or second hand one, netbooks r pants generally and dont last 5 mins and are very slow. x


----------



## wild2011

ohh yer and my best friend just went for her 20 week scan and is having a girl after 3 boys, theirs hope for me yet lol x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Oh no Wiggler hope u can sort your pc!
& course there's hope for u Wild there's always hope ;)
hoping this wk hurry's up for me, then the wk end, then Monday lol then it will be scan day :D


----------



## wild2011

hahah wudluv, im hanging on in there, wat will be will be.leila woke up this morning and said mummy your tummy got fat today, it looks like ive got a football up my top hahha. my eldest got cross and said shes not fat its our baby silly, then protested that it better be a boy cos she cant cope with another sister, she cracks me up, this is the same child who got told she needed a filing yesterday and after having given her a good talking to and that mummy has no filings and she has to look after them better, we got the ok mummy, then 5 mins later can i have my sweets when i get to the car. whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa kids! lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I would look into a cheap 2nd hand laptop hun, after Christmas they'll be plenty as kids will all get news ones over the holidays!!


----------



## wild2011

im selling one on ebay as we speak :)

the one im selling is around 2 yrs old but hardly used in immac condition, i expect it will go for between 100-150 which is same sort of price as a crap netbook. which prob wont last aslong. x


----------



## new_to_ttc

id have bought that Wild! Even with delivery it'd got here cheaper than buying this thing new!!


----------



## wild2011

aww ive got 6 days left, had a buy it now offer of £100, which i accepted just for the cash on first day of listing it, cos she lived locally but she didnt turn up so more fool her she'll be bidding more, postage is usually just over a tenna. it was mine, and i look after mine , but i upgraded, and kept that for dh it has been used like once a month and thats it,


----------



## new_to_ttc

My laptop died, but Im a bit impulsive ha ha Went to get it repaired, ended up buying new lol oops!! BUT my friend has had a look at it for me and says I am the luckiest lass, Ive actually bought myself a very good machine for the littlest amount of money lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Im not getting second hand. in the past year our washing machine blew up, oven died, tv died, and a load of other stuff broke... all second hand. I want new as if it breaks I can just get it replaced free of charge :) lol maybe im cursed. 

On OH's phone now. easier to browse the web on here than the ps3.

I picked my new lappy. Its £500 and 4 times better than the pc. hopefully its nicely reduced in the sales. We cant get the pram til the end of Jan now. but i dont mind. 

baby has been a fidget today, probably reacting to my shock of the PC dying. lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

£500 for a laptop?????? are you crazy?? lol What do you use it for MI5 work?? lol Hun honestly, you do not need something that expensive! You can get a lot more for a lot less. Dont be fooled by big names, and flashy widescreens and whatever else it comes with, you have a baby on the way and a flat you want to turn into a palace. Whichever make and model you buy will come with warrenty, and if you take out the extra insurance in PC World and places its covered for its life. A big name does not mean you are getting a better computer. Shop around, ask in stores!


----------



## wild2011

awww re bad luck wiggler, there are some really good new ones too for the 300 mark on very.co.uk, and there sales are always impressive too. ive had a 329 laptop for 247 before now, 

wow re bargain new.

im frozen school runs are killing me in this temp. its making sienna so poorly too. 

role on next friday when they finish at 1.30 till 5th of jan i think.

have to go and watch their school concerts next week, one on monday one wed in the mornings, need to try and find a sitter for sienna,though i can take her shell be a nightmare and scream and id like to enjoy it. lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Package Sienna over this way, I'll love to have a little girl about the house for a bit lol 

Joshua's school closes on the 20th Dec so we have ages left yet I think (well this week, next weeks and 1 day lol) Ok thats not actually a lot pmsl Ive not had to do the school run today, little fella didnt make it to school too poorly!! Ive had to take tomorrow off work too as they wanted an answer at lunchtime if Id be in or not and as Joshua was flat out asleep I thought I best say no as he clearly isnt right, he still fast asleep now bless him!!

This laptop cost me £299 and its from PC World, its a HP one and it does stuff that made both my friend and dad say wow, really, god thats fab, so it must be alright ha ha (I dont know what these things are lol I know they were fussing and jealous over something called 64 bits???) It does way more than I need it to do, way more than I want it to sometimes too lol but still £200 cheaper which would go nicely towards your pram wiggler hun!!


----------



## wild2011

yay oh u wouldnt want her new with her snotty nose. lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh its ok this house is used to snotty noses lol.. usually mine lol Although I do wonder... is she like Joshua or is he a rare species?? Blows his nose, looks, grunts then drops the tissue on the floor... urghhh lol


----------



## Wiggler

its so pricey cos its a gaming lappy. i kill all the low spec ones i buy where i play lots of games in my spare time. this is the second pc to die on me when im in the middle of a level.

hopefully this lappy will last, its got 4gb of ram so should easily handle the games i play x x x


----------



## wild2011

no she doesnt lmfao, ive got one that cant blow it, she sniffs instead os i have to cry and teach her still and shes 5, lol, chloe conveniantly forgets too till i loose my rag and sienna is a different species if u can catch her u can wipe/blow it lol. ive yet to have one who chucks it on the floor, hmmm boys eh lol


----------



## luckyme225

I can't believe it, only 17 days until Christmas! Almost have all the gifts done. Then next month I can focus on getting stuff for Liam's nursery. I can't wait to get the nursery all good and ready.

Hopeful- not sure what it would be. Maybe little kicks though at that stage? Guess you'll know soon if it starts getting stronger. Sorry you had a bad day.


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler, id sooner my 500 pram and a crappy lappy, the only games i play are on facebook, and they dont touch mine, i do rahter love my laptop though.and id be mortified if it died on me. booooooooooo

its ur appointment soon isnt it hun?x


----------



## Wiggler

im still getting a nice pram just putting it back a month. got my physio on monday. wooooooo :)


----------



## wild2011

yay for physio. bet u cant wait.

we cant afford to go out and do the pram all in one month it'll be a put dosh away for a couple of months job for me. 

we are all getting less bunged up here but the cough is progressing, i hate it wen all us ladies are sick at the same time , my house is not fun wen were all poorly. x


----------



## Wiggler

we do big purchases all in one go. it leaves us a bit skint for the month but we are rubbish at putting money aside. lol redoing our budget in the new year to see if we can save 50-100 a month into a savings account


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I can't wait for my OSAP (student loan) to come in. I can finally buy gifts for my kids.
On another note, 20 weeks today!! I'm officially halfway there!!


----------



## Inge

Lisa - Iv been getting the feelings low down too. It was quite sharp right in the private area a few times today. I also had my 2 double cheeseburgers and Im scared to say I could have had 2 more :thumbup:


----------



## 24/7

Little Sam had hiccups for the first time today. :D xxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

i wasnt sure if i've been feeling hiccups or not. but i'm pretty sure it was. lol. i didnt feel them this early with DS so i wasnt sure since his felt stronger. it feels like a rythmic thumping.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I struggled to eat a Happymeal in McDs!!! I just cant not eat the same amount of food no more at all lol

Finished putting my tree up tonight. The tree is way bigger than the last one and doesnt look as good as it usually does. Not sure how to fix the problem but I'll give it some thought (probably end up buying a smaller tree lol).

I have started to feel baby on the outside. i thought yesterday I could, today I really could. Just want baby to be active for regular periods of time now so Joshua can feel too, or at least for the baby to do it when he is next to me not asleep on the other side of the room lol


----------



## lisaf

still not feeling movement here :( 
Its hard not to get paranoid about that :dohh: Even though I know it can take a long time with first-time moms.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh Lisa when it happens it'll be the most magical worth waited for moment xxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

sorry havent been posting much, been busy with family visiting, havent seen them in 2 years :happydance:

i would worry too much Lisa, you will be feeling it soon enough!

on a side note my sister is due 2.5 weeks before me and shes having her 20 week scan today!!!! im so EXCITED and JEALOUS at the same time :haha:
she is adamant she wants a girl, so it going to be interesting to find out what bub is, as most of the family have guessed we are both getting boys :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

lol thanks guys.. I know its not reason to worry... but its hard not to get paranoid!

I just started a 2nd tri thread asking for tips and ideas on tricking/coaxing the baby into moving. Someone has suggested chocolate, wagging fingers etc...
I'm considering bribery but cant' think of anything good to bribe the LO with :haha:
So I'm at least channelling my anxiety into humor!

And of course I have moments of 'was that movement' while writing these dang posts... just so unsure!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

I think I need to wear tighter pants :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Cold things hun, seems to wake a sleeping baby. Ice cold water etc 

Twin congrats on your sister :) Hope her scan goes well. Wow at you both being due together!!


----------



## lisaf

I've tried the cold thing, lol! Last night DH came into the living room to see me lying on my side. I'd just drank a glass of cold juice and was trying to make baby move :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- I feel it more so when I'm lying on my back. I know we aren't supposed to be on our backs to long but for a 10 minute period or so shouldn't hurt. I think when my husband was able to feel it for the first time I was laying on my back.


----------



## new_to_ttc

and me.. always turn onto my back to feel the strongest movement xx


----------



## lisaf

when I lie on my back, my belly goes all 'soft' :haha: I'm pretty overweight and the only time my belly feels firm is when I'm standing up... is this just me?

I figure lying on my back won't help me feel it because of that 'soft' thing...


----------



## lisaf

ooh, had to share with you girls that I puked this morning :haha:
I am actually finding it very funny. Its because when I opened my front door, I was overwhelmed by a skunk smell. I thought I'd be fine, just gagging a little.. then WHAM.. right on my front door-step! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its not just you hun, my 'bump' is pretty firm and rounded now, but on my back it still goes soft and squidgey, but still the best kicks are on my back. I dont know how or why lol and.. ermm... yay for puking??? ha ha ha


----------



## lisaf

haha, not a yay exactly.. I just found the circumstances funny and it wasn't a traumatizing puke by any means (not painful)


----------



## mummy3

Oh no Lisa you puked on your doorstep!:dohh: Watch you dont step in it! I know the skunk smell :sick: I'd be exactly the same..

With movement, I too say laying on your back or with 1 pillow first thing in morning as soon as you wake up. Thats when Ive always felt the most movement. 

My little girl gets hiccups so often, like 4-5 times a day at least, its usually just to the left side and just above pelvis.

Inge, im with you on the cheeseburgers:thumbup:

Wiggler, im sorry about your pc, we are on our second laptop in 6 months.

Got the perinatologist again tomorrow for a more indepth anatomy scan and a discussion on what they are doing further to stop me having baby so early. The progesterone aint doing too much:dohh: but the antibiotics seem to have helped stop the contractions. I seem to be seeing someone all the time, now its weekly at the ob on top of this.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

*******VENT WARNING*******

Stupid stupid car! Stupid student loan people! Stupid mother! Stupid husband! Stupid therapists of my daughter's! STUPID STUPID EVERYTHING!

Okay, so back in June, my odometer on my car stopped working. It's still keeping track of the mileage but it won't light up. It lit up once in September when it was cold outside, but not again after that...until this morning. I turned my car on to warm it up as I scraped the ice off, and when I got it, there was my odometer, lit up nice and pretty. Took my son to playgroup, and afterwards, turned my car on and my odometer was gone again. Whatever, it's happened before.

So anyway, my car sits, nice and cold in my school's parking lot for 6 hours and when I turned on the car to go home, what shows up? MY ODOMETER!!! And of course, when I get home, I waited about 10 minutes, went back outside, turned my car on again and the odometer is gone again. WHY THE EFF IS MY CAR PMSing ON ME?!

Then, I was supposed to get my student loan deposited into my bank account on December 1. It's still not here. I called the student loan centre this morning and they told me they only processed my papers yesterday and I'll see it in my account in 5-10 business days. I NEED IT NOW!! I'm overdue on my rent and the landlord wants to kick me out on March 1 because my husband only paying $300 a month in child support when the courts would order $600 a month isn't good enough to them. AND he's about to lose his job. How is he going to pay me $600 a month when he doesn't have a flipping income?

Anyway, I also owe money on my phone bill, my credit card is maxed, I'm at my overdraft limit and my kids and I are sick of Pogo's and Kraft Dinner for breakfast, lunch and supper. Not to mention, I owe my mom and my husband a combined total of $2700 and have BOTH of them on my back every day about it. The student loan people taking their sweet friggin time is beyond my control, but does my mother care? Nope, she just flips out about how I forked over $80 tonight so SHE could have MY graduation photos, acting like she, myself, my brother and my grandmother are the only people in my family I do and should care about. She didn't even take the time to listen when I tried to tell her that family from my other side paid me money to get them some grad photos. Oh my god, the friggin nerve of her!! I'm pretty sure my other aunts and uncles want some graduation photos too.

Okay, the husband isn't too bad. We're getting along great and he allowed me to put the graduation photos on his credit card. The only complaint I have is that he was sick with the flu yesterday and that forced me to miss an entire day of school because he was in no shape to watch the kids. But he also failed to find a baby sitter for our daughter's therapy. My brother left work early to take my son during my daughter's therapy, but it required two 45-minute long trips out of town, tacking on two 45-minute long trips back in a nasty snow storm where you couldn't even see the centre line on the road and wasted three quarters of a tank of gas in the process. This is my first experience with winter driving too, so combined with the idiots behind me honking because I'm driving 50km/h in an 80km/h zone while my tires are spinning out from underneath me and I feel like I'm going only 20km/h didn't help.

Then there's Zoe's therapists who are continually pushing us to put Zoe in a public daycare. What part of we're not comfortable with that and we don't think she'll get the support she needs, not to mention, we don't have $1500 a month don't they understand? "But what aren't you comfortable with?...Why don't you think she'll get the support she needs?...Why can't you afford it?..." How many more times do we have to repeat ourselves? You've been pushing us for almost 2 years now and our answers are always the same. I'm sorry, but my daughter is not typical like the children in the daycare. She's a flight risk. She WILL go off with someone else, she WILL run into traffic and I seriously don't like how the daycares around here cage the kids in to a small space and expect them to pay the same activity. The day's aren't structure, except around meal times and that's just not something we're comfortable with putting her in to. She loves where she is now and she is progressing and thriving. We're dreading pulling her out of there come March when her dad loses his job, but we won't be able to afford that either. And so when they finally switch the topic, guess what it is? "So what are you doing with the baby? Are you giving it up, because we can help you with that?" ARE YOU FRIGGIN KIDDING ME?!

UGH!!! Sorry ladies, I just needed to vent. When it rains, it friggin pours. Thanks for listening.


----------



## meow951

Brandi- Moan away! Always helps to have a good rant :)

Lisa- I'm sure you'll feel movement soon. I know before i felt kicks it was very slight fluttery movements that you could miss. Also i could only feel baby moving if i was sat down or lying down. It's only recently that i sometimes feel him/her kicking while i'm moving. Mine tends to kick more in the evenings and also while eating. Pure orange juice seems to set him/her off!


I'm 20 weeks today! Already halfway there! Exciting :) And i'm going to Bournemouth tonight to see You Me At Six. Wonder if bubs will enjoy it lol


----------



## Wiggler

grrrrrrrrr after writing out 4 long replies on my phone last night and none posting i now have to use the ps3 to reply. its really hard to type with a gaming control. lol. i miss the pc.

lisa it wont be too long until bubs is keeping you up all night kicking. 

brandi i hope things get better soon.

meow have fun tonight.

i found a cheaper lappy that should be able to survive the games me and oh play. its an argos wow deal £399 so wont be cheaper in the sales so oh is buying it on xmas eve when he gets paid.

dylan has been very cute this morning giving me lots of cuddles. my hips are really bad today and the cuddles really cheered me up.


----------



## twinmummy06

Sorry your having a rough time Brandi, I hope things get better soon!


So turns out my sister didnt get to find out the sex. She's pretty upset, she desperately wanted to know.


I have heard from lots of pregnant people I know that our one and only U/S tech at our hosiptal likes to NOT tell people what they're having. Not exactly sure why, but maybe its because she is a big cow! She's been rude at every scan I've had so it wouldnt surprise me really :nope:

So knowing that, it kind of helped make a big decision today that I had been considering for a few weeks... I'm going to try my hardest and go for team :yellow: this time!

I have the worst willpower so its going to be a huge test for me, but I think its going to be an awesome experience. 

I've justified it to myself - I have all neutral, girls, boys clothes anyways, the bigger stuff is all gender neutral and we wont be painting anything as it's all cream :dohh: and then there's the surprise and extra motivation it will give me at delivery time!

OH is on board too :happydance:

Now... I just have to refrain myself at my scan :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck twinmummy!!!!

I have just realised our tv doesnt have radio channels with the freeveiw, so just dug out our radio so i can listen to music while i tidy up. Dylans being a bundle of energy so im hoping I can get him to help. If not ill chase him around with the hoover to tire him out, even if it hurts my hips. x x x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Feel free to rant Brandi xxxx
Had mw today & my dh was off work for a funeral today so he came with me but the baby would not play ball for the hb, was kicking the doppler off & constantly moving being very cheeky so she gave up in the end :)
So he never got to hear!
All else was well working overtime tonight & gonna use the money to buy a new cot :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisaf said:


> still not feeling movement here :(
> Its hard not to get paranoid about that :dohh: Even though I know it can take a long time with first-time moms.

i barely felt flutters at 18w with my DS. and not any hard kicks until 20w.


----------



## cheree89

Hope things start to look up soon Brandi! I totally feel your pain.

I am having an issue with my insurance company. They are denying coverage for my 8 week obstetric blood panel (you know, the blood work that EVERYONE gets) and my dating scan. They are doing this despite the fact that all of the literature I have says 100% maternity coverage after deductible. It is crazy! I just sent off a lOONNNNGGGG email to our corporate HR benefits person with way too much personal info in it, but hopefully they can do something! The kicker is that there is another woman in my office that is 10 days ahead of me with the same insurance (through our employer) and her blood work was covered. I also got the bill for my nuchal scan and genetic counseling/blood work. Just about fainted when I saw that. Turns out the clinic never sent it through to the insurance! We'll see if that gets covered. If none of it gets covered I am out about $1500 that should be going to my nursery! GGGGGRRRRR..... Do these people not know they are dealing with hormonal pregnant women?

Twinmummy - yay team yellow! You can do it. I know that I have had so much fun trying to guess. I suppose it might get annoying toward the end, but so far, I am happily team yellow too.


----------



## luckyme225

Brandi- hope things get better soon

Cheree- is your doctor not a preferred provider for your insurance? Or maybe they coded the blood work wrong. Especially if another girl in your office got it covered.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies! I hope things look up too.


----------



## 24/7

Bleugh, feeling poo tonight!! Work is just rubbish and give no though to the poor pregnant lady!! :(


----------



## lisaf

cheree - I once had my bloodwork coded wrong... my doc just wanted to run a general panel but for some reason used a code that indicated it was because I was overweight and my insurance wouldn't cover ANYTHING related to weight loss. I was in tears on the phone. Turns out, because I didn't get the bloodwork done within 48 hours of my appointment (which was a general checkup) they couldn't use the general checkup codes or whatever. It was really really bizarre but the insurance lady helped me get it fixed over the phone.


----------



## Inge

Im getting jabs in the right side of my belly button now instead of the left.first time iv felt anything in my right side. Its feels so wierd and twitchy :D


----------



## cheree89

Lucky and Lisa - I just verified the codes today and all look OK. The description on the blood panel code is literally something like "new pregnancy". I have no idea what my insurance is up to - I sent it to my HR folks, so I'll see what they come up with. Oh, and I am all in-network. Even if I was out of network, they should still pay 80%, which was not the case. It is really weird.


----------



## Soph22

eeeeeeee! Baby is kicking me tonight!! I've felt little twinges before, but nothing like this. Feels weird, but so exciting!:happydance:

Just had to share. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## MilosMommy7

yay 19 weeks today :D


----------



## meow951

I'm back! Took us 8 hours altogether to get there and back. Didnt get home until 3 this morning so a little bit tired :haha: Was awesome though, definately worth it.

Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## Inge

hiya meow! 
Im knackered today. not getting home til 530pm knocked it out of me and I stelp til 11am :dohh: I was working yesterday 8-4pm but didnt leave sainsburys til 5pm cos we were all having a chat. My manager in her drunken stupor after the xmas dinner told me she's really sorry im leaving and if she could she'd have me still and lose someone else:cry: I almost cried cos I was so happy to hear Im doing a good job and all day amonst the choas of dishes and serving meals she kept telling me I was a star and I was doing great. But know Im exhausted and just wana sleep and lie down :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies!

Brandi so sorry its all piled down on you at once! Hope things get sorted, student system sounds as bad over the pond as it is here, the students were kept waiting such a long time here this year it was in the news for weeks! 

Cheree hope you get the insurance sorted, it all sounds so confusing. I dont think we brits realise how fortunate we are to have the NHS sometimes, its not perfect, but it is simple!

How's everyone else, except tired?? 

Ive lost 6lb again this week. Should I be worried that the weight is still coming off? I still have some weight to lose I know that, but Im actually near target weight now so I really wouldnt have thought it would keep coming off this late into pregnancy. At my last check up the MW said that baby was doing good but since then I think Ive lost 8 or 9lb lol oops!! 

4 sleeps to my scan woohoooo


----------



## Inge

Im ok, 10 days til my scan... Im so scared and excited at the same time!:happydance: Im gonna be so nervous on the day:wacko:


----------



## hopefulmama

I hate sleeping on my side, and it hurts my back and shoulder really badly. I have every pillow one could imagine, tempurpedic, down/feather, some other over priced comfy one that is a weird material good for backs, regular cotton cheap pillows, a candy cane shaped prego pillow and one i had specially made that is the tempurpedic like foam tube inside the entire U shape with down all around it... no matter what i use or side i lay, i ALWAYS end up on my back. I put pillows behind me, in front of me etc etc, nothing helps. if it's just a couple of hours of sleep like a long nap, i don't move and i am fine. I really don't know what to do about this, because then I wake up terrified i've killed the baby when I wake up on my back. Perhaps I should try getting hypnotized, IDK. Anyone else have this side problem?

Also, side note.. my problem of lack of sex lately changed that night, not to be TMI but it's been non stop and the most random places and times since that day.. I am loving it, I find lately tho i am more into the oral aspect vs the actual act of it all. Again anyone else with me on this?


----------



## Wiggler

dont worry about moving onto your back when your asleep, it wont harm bubs, but you might wake up a bit dizzy. I go asleep on my side and wake up without fail on my front. as bubs grows you should stop moving in your sleep so much

Ive just done all the housework. Started washing baby clothes so they can be sorted and put away. 

talked to my mum and they have recently upped her Next account credit, so she said whatever I want i can get through that after she has bought her new telly. Im getting a carpet washer and a top of the range Dyson. cant wait.


----------



## Inge

hopefulmama said:


> I find lately tho i am more into the oral aspect vs the actual act of it all. Again anyone else with me on this?

 I agree a little with that. But I usually try to slyly lower OH's hand down there without him noticing :blush:
The whole way through this pregnancy Iv wanted sex all the time :blush: Poor OH has to just lie back and take it :haha: I dont think he's complaining though! :winkwink:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: my pram just arrived!!!! There is a small something missing on it though hmmmm so my friend is off to ask the owner if she has it, or negociate a better price lol I do think i will take it with or without the piece missing, as its not needed and the pram is lovely and folds so neatly. Ive never seen a big pram fold so compact ever!!! 

As for lying on your back hmmm Im sure its ok hun. I have no idea which way I sleep Im so uncomfortable I think I spend more time moving and wriggling than sleeping lol


----------



## Soph22

I have trouble with my shoulders and hips sleeping on my side all of the time too. One thing I've tried recently that helped is to stack several pillows behind me in a slant so that I'm sleeping on my back but not laying flat. Does that make sense? Kind of like a really leaned back recliner chair or something. Hope that helps!


----------



## cheree89

Question for you ladies...

My work is having a work retreat day and there will be bowling of all things. Do you think it is ok for me to bowl?


----------



## meow951

I think it would be fine! As long as you don't use the real heavy ones and just be a bit aware of pulling your back etc. Lifting heavy things doesn't hurt the baby, they just tell you not to as you can pull a muscle a lot easier as your ligaments are softer etc. And don't step on the slippery lane and fall lol.

I've been bowling a couple of times and it was fine.


----------



## Inge

am having a crisis with my mum and not sure what to do. She gotten very bad with attention seeking lately and I dont know what to do thats best for my 14yr old brother. She's been drinking tonight and getting a bit :hissy: and I told my oh and he doesnt want me to go up cos he worried she might lash out at me which I know she could be capable of :wacko: No idea what to do with her sometimes, sorry to bring this thread down but just needed to talk to people about it. Nothings going right for me right now is it? :haha:


----------



## wild2011

hey girls just popping in have been busy busy busy hope all r ok, i have bump pics on my journal, if ne one fancies taking a peak, its rather humungous lol. :D.. also

incase anybody fancies taking a peak, here we have knitting/craft bags which me and my mum make and sellm locally to museums / hobby/ craft fairs etc. something my mum and nan have been making and selling since the 80's in Penzance many years ago they had a boutique full of them, so we are fairly experienced with them. ...https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230561962951


----------



## luckyme225

I also hate sleeping on my side. I always feel achy even with pillows. I got to sleep in until 10:00am woooo. Yay for husband being off from work. I needed to get some sleep, it was busy last night at work.


----------



## lisaf

I'm a stomach sleeper... I've been secretly wondering if sleeping on my stomach is part of the reason I don't have a bump yet :haha: Like I'm squishing everything down or helping it stay in somehow? :rofl:
If you want to seriously stop the back sleep.. there is an old trick they use for people who snore on their backs.. they stitch a pocket to the back of a t-shirt and put a tennis ball in there... I don't think anyone could sleep on their backs with a tennis ball poking them in the ribs! :haha:
BUT, I don't think its a HUGE deal, especially this early on. If you are worried, there are ways to sleep on your back that are ok.. they involve propping yourself up a bit, but I think they like a pillow under the hips to tip you to the left?


----------



## wild2011

ur body will tell u when to move off ur back, so dont worry ull move urself when it gets uncomfortable, left side is better than right to sleep on and as for stomach i personally by 16 weeks plus wont do it, i cant if i wanted too it hurts, but i choose not too. some people do right through and swear if they are comfortable they will. my mw has always told me never too, but hey ho they all say different things. x


----------



## lisaf

I'll ask my doctor if its ok for me to stomach sleep, lol... I'm not showing at all and don't even feel a bump when on my tummy so I don't know what I could hurt, you know?


----------



## mummy3

I often end up on back or stomach when sleeping, wouldn't worry too much about it, your body will wake you up if theres a problem.

Hope everyone feels better today?

Inge, your probably best to stay away from the stress.

Brandi, :hugs:

Cheree, im in 2 minds about bowling, I personally wouldn't risk it but im sure if you use a really light ball and bend properly you'll be fine:thumbup:

New, yay for the pram:happydance:

Hopeful, I'm so so so jealous! Im told no sex until after delivery:cry:

Lucky dont you have an appointment today, or im completely off track?:dohh:


----------



## lisaf

only trouble is that I'm a HEAVY sleeper!!! I have injured myself in my sleep.
Once I woke up on my stomach, with my big toe bent upwards at a 90 degree angle jammed into the bed. It hurt, but didn't wake me up :dohh:
So I do KIND of worry that I won't wake up if I'm doing something bad in my sleep :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- wow, that's heavy.. I'm a very light sleeper. Ya I do the pillow undrr my right side so I'm tilted to the left. It helps for a couple hrs. I thnk the tummy sleeping sounds questionable, tho as u said, u don't have a bump yet so your skin isn't pulling or popping out so IDK. My skin feels tight on tummy when lay on stomach, I'm quite petite so thise bump is cute in all but it gets to be a wee bit uncomfy, which worries me to when I'm in my 3rd tri.
Mummy- soorry about ur situation w/the bed rest and even more sorry you're not getting any fun time. Do you have placenta previa or somethng? Forgive me if you've mentioned it, I haven't caught up completely and when I do come on here I just go back a couple of pages.

So since we have been here on vacay, my MIL is a major snob and lazy ass and refuses to cook anytime so she has employed a live in chef, which I thought was ridiculous at first but now I LOVE it, imagine anythng you want you can request to have cooked and u don't have to do it and its done by an amazing chef!! Right now he's cooking up some chicken thing thatt smells unreal! I want to take this home with me! No luck there :( haha, tho I thnk the new nanny moving in will do some cooking esp once baby comes. Different though, I'm very territorial about my kitchen and a bit of a control freak and she's no pro.


----------



## lisaf

I've always been a heavy sleeper... which is why I was terrified of fire or burglars when I was a kid because I was afraid I'd sleep through it and die or get murdered in my sleep.
Whenever something DOES wake me up, I throw a FIT becuase I KNOW it had to be loud to do that! :haha:

Lol hopeful... I thought the MIL thing was going to be a rant/whine about how you had to do all the cooking, but what a LOVELY ending! Now I want my own personal chef!!! haha.. ok, I'll settle for a maid so that way the kitchen is clean when I want to cook!


----------



## hopefulmama

Hahaha no, my DH was raised by nannies and drivers and the occasional appearance by his mom when she wasn't going to events, getting married or traveling... So he's used to it, and I'm used to it when I'm with her but its sooo much nicer when your pregnant, you realllllyyy appreciate it haha. I grew up well to do, but not near the levels he did, he hates all that now tho, hence why he's hell bent on being hands on dad and only wants nanny for me to have extra help when I need it or while he travels for work. Atleast I know he'll be an amazing father, I on the otherhand am not so convinced on how great I'll do as a mom, considering I've never even held a baby.


----------



## lisaf

Just to complete my daydreaming fantasy here.... do you have to get up and go ask the chef? Or can you request something from an intercom or ring a bell?
(and I don't mind if you lie to me to make it sound even better... feed the fantasy for me! ;) :rofl:)


----------



## hopefulmama

I just have to call the kitchen or text him haha.No bell hahaha... When I used to live in Africa we had a buzzer and intercom in every room, and right by the beds so the maids would always bring bring the breakfast to you in bed everyday it was the best thing u can imagine.


----------



## lisaf

ooh a text is better since you don't have to wait for him to come and ask what you want! :thumbup:
Ah, you're giving me good day dreaming material here!!! :)


----------



## Wiggler

oooh, a live in chef, I could use one of them :) Also a maid. maybe one day I will win the lotto. lol

Lisa, im a very deep sleeper too, and i can get a bit fiesty in my sleep. oh has woken up on the floor where i kick him out of bed and i always wake up with bruises where i fidget about and hit something. lol. 

2 more sleeps til physio. Yaaay! I hope it helps. 

hope everyone has somerhing nice planned for the weekend. x x x


----------



## luckyme225

I wish I was more of a heavy sleeper, everything wakes me up. I wake so easily after becoming a mom. Takes me forever to fall back asleep too. I got 6 hours of sleep last night so right now I'm looking forward to nap time.

mummy- I did have an appointment yesterday but I had work after. Everything is going well, other then the 10lbs of weight gain. I don't know what she expects though since I haven't been able to workout/sex/pick/ push since I was put on restrictions at 6 weeks. Going from working out all the time to never doing anything I was bound to gain some weight lol. I'll have an ultrasound in the next couple weeks to see how things are progressing.


----------



## wild2011

lots of u seem to be having weight gain checked during pregnancy, in all 4 pregnancies, i have only ever been weighed at 12 weeks for the sake of the growth chart, then not even at post natal checkup unles i ask them too. crap really i couold gain 100's of lb's and nobody would batter an eyelid.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya all :)

I have been shopping ALLLLL day!! I do not want to total up how much this lot has set me back lol i did get me some maternity pjs though sooo looking forward to getting in those later, my pjs finish half way up the bump and its so uncomfortable, these ones are supposed to go over the bump yay!! I did get Christmas finished, i thought I was done weeks ago but there is always bits you forget huh lol All done and will be wrapped tonight :)

Gender scan in 3 sleeps... omg so excited!! I think Joshua's excitement is rubbing off on me. I dont feel nervous or anything, that'll probably change over the next couple of days lol 

been messing with a DJ set up this morning getting ready for a party Im doing. I used to be a DJ before Joshua came along, worked right up to 38 weeks, and Ive only done one or 2 sets since as a favour. It felt sooooo good getting it all going. I cant believe I carried all my own equipment up to 38 weeks with Joshua, and yet today I was barely allowed to lift a cable without getting a dirty look lol I remember Joshua used to get really active when I was working lol No wonder he has a love of music now, and he likes to get it turned up and let his hair down lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Wish me luck tonight ladies. Dylan is sleeping in a big boy bed for the first time!!! I hope he goes to sleep ok. x x x


----------



## wild2011

aww blesh joshua lol what does he think ur having? im going with boy for u hun, just got a feeling lol.. not long left ive still got over 5 weeks boooooo


----------



## lisaf

oooh.. a few more heavy sleeper stories:
When I was in college I put a bookshelf on the wall above my bed. Apparently I tossed and turned so much in my sleep that I kicked the wall a bunch and knocked books loose. I woke up covered in books.. some hardcovers.. with no memory of them fallling on me :rofl:

We had the electronic baby dolls in high school... I slept through every night crying (and yes, I'm a little worried this may happen when my real baby gets here :dohh:)

I am notorious for sleeping through alarm clocks.. I've tried everything from hiding the alarm clock under my bed (only to wake up with it put back where it belongs, turned off and no memory of it going off), I've tried putting them across the room, I've tried taping switches down so I can't move them to the 'off' position without ripping the tape.... 
I've even tried alarm clocks that were meant for deaf people with buzzer attachments that vibrate your bed or flick the lamp on and off (freaked out a roommate that our place was haunted with that one once :haha:).
Finally found the best alarm clock in the world..... My husband who is the worlds lightest sleeper and gets mad at me and kicks me out of bed :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha ha Lisa!!! I used to be a heavy sleeper. Was on holiday in France on a caravan and there was an electric storm. Tents and caravans were over turned, the photos my family have are awesome, real purple forks coming down. I slept through it all lol Bur since having Joshua the slightest sound of his wakes me up. Its amazing what maternal instinct does hun dont worry you'll hear baby, if not DH will ha ha ha

Wild, Joshua would like 'a human' lol honestly thats what he says, dont know what the alternative is... Ben 10 alien perhaps lolol


----------



## wild2011

hehehehehhe aww his version of just a healthy baby then i expect, wats ur guess on bubs gender? x


----------



## MilosMommy7

Lisa- i used to be a medium sleeper before DS. but once i had him i'm a super light sleeper now. when the baby comes you'll be so alert to every little noise it'll make you go crazy. somtimes i cant even sleep when he's NOT there, simply because i'm always thinking of him and the littlest noise catches my attention in my sleep.


----------



## new_to_ttc

The more i think and want a girly the more it'll probably be a boy lol I hope baby cooperates lol I am really drawn to all things pink lol

Wiggler good luck hun, Joshua went into his big boy bed with so much ease, hope its the same for you hun!!! I have a voucher code for you if you're getting your pram from Mothercare! Let me know!


----------



## wild2011

aww hun we will find out soon, i naturally would love a boy to finish the family off, i cant bring myself to look at clothes stuff lol,, not atleast until i know. i do feel totally different to the others, my close friends think boy as does my mum, though there are 1 or people who are like ur having a girl live with it, and i hope they r wrong just cos of their opinion, it sucks. im good with both but if its a she she'll be in boyish colours lmfao


----------



## lisaf

Thanks girls! I hope my sleep lightens up... but hopefully I still keep the ability to fall asleep super fast! :)
We already joke that DH will do all the night feedings because even if I woke up to do it, he'd wake up anyway so might as well let me sleep :haha:

I know the feeling new! The more I want a girl, the more I think I may be guaranteeing a boy :dohh:!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! Hope all is well and you're having a good weekend.


----------



## wild2011

ty bizy u2, glk with big bed tonite wiggler.! x


----------



## Wiggler

Put monkey to bed 30 mins ago and he was not a happy boy. Had to go in lots to comfort him, now back in the lounge and he is quiet, hopefully asleep. 

He was sooooo upset, me and OH feel like the most evil parents ever :( :cry:


----------



## luckyme225

I was lucky with Connor. We put him in his big boy bed when he was 18 months or so. I was all ready to go super nanny on him but he ended up only getting out of bed once. We got really lucky with how well he took to it. Your little guy will like it more I'm sure once he realizes he has more room to sleep.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I bought something big today. Yup.

I was at Wal-Mart and happened to see the stroller I wanted on display and on sale. It was the Graco Alano Flipit, and the handle moves to behind or in front of the stroller. Well, as it turns out, just my luck, it was completely sold out. This stroller usually goes for $230 and was on for $189.

Well, it was okay, because they had two left of a similar stroller, the Graco Mosaic. This was a carseat/stroller combo and it was $10 cheaper than the Alano Flipit. While I was disappointed that I didn't get the Flipit, this is a beautiful stroller, and given that I paid only $179 for a GRACO car seat/stroller combo is absolutely amazing here. Generally, you look at $250+ for Graco strollers alone.

The downside was that my cart was already full of Christmas gifts for my kids and the box wouldn't fit in the stroller. The manager called Store Standards for me to help me take it to the car, and guess what? An hour later, they still had not shown up. Finally, someone coming through the baby section got a manager who helped me take it to the front and that was where store standards finally came to meet me. My poor children. They were so patient but so ready to flip out on my after that hour.

They're not peacefully sleeping.


----------



## meow951

Lisa- You sound like my sister. I used to share a room with her when we were younger and i lived at home. I was on the top bunk and woke up to this almighty crash. My sister had rolled out the bottom bunk, hit her head on the corner of a big wooden toy box and fallen on the floor. My dad ran in, picked her up and she was still asleep :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

meow951 said:


> Lisa- You sound like my sister. I used to share a room with her when we were younger and i lived at home. I was on the top bunk and woke up to this almighty crash. My sister had rolled out the bottom bunk, hit her head on the corner of a big wooden toy box and fallen on the floor. My dad ran in, picked her up and she was still asleep :haha:

You sure she wasnt knocked out?? lol

brandi, yay for your new pram!! Although the store doesnt sound like it was too helpful!!

I am soooooo comfy in my new PJs! They over the bump ones, and I had so many problems with pjs stopping at my midbump which gets really uncomfy, and bigger pjs slip down and get twisted so its not been great, but these are wow ... ready to get some sleeps and be comfy woohoooo


----------



## mummy3

Wow Lisa that is some seriously heavy sleeping! I am the worlds lightest sleeper, always have been, hubby is the opposite lol.

Lucky, theres not much you can do about weightgain while on restrictions:shrug: Hopefully it will tail off if you get off them after your ultrasound, good luck for that.

Wiggler, yay for the big boy bed:happydance: 

Lol at you ladies jinxing your bump flavour, I guess I was guilty of that going on about how I thought she was a boy:dohh: you'll all know soon enough!

Today we got our new car, a nice red 7 seater :rofl: now just having a chinese and watching tv, tomorrow breakfast at dennys.


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan slept really well last night, only took him 30 mins to get to sleep. It went much better than I thought. Im so proud of him.

going to start the clean up operation of my bedroom today, its been used for storage since we moved in so im not looking forward to it.
Got some friends coming round later so that will be nice.

I have a bump finally!!!!!!!!!!!! only when I lay down, but its still there. Hopefully wont be long til I pop now. x x x


----------



## wild2011

yay for the sleeps last night hun, and for the bumpage, not long i bet it will pop out huge, mine's rather large hun, not posting on here but its on my journal ive dleeted it off pc now so thats the only place is vuable lol. dh has left the car at home today and got a lift to work, but i dont think there is anywhere i fancy going and its not pay day till next week so i cant even go spending much. maybe go and sort a small food shop as were running low on supplies.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wtg on a nice new car mummy hun!!! Enjoy breakfast :)

Wiggler so glad Dylan slept well in his big boy bed :) Have fun with the house work!!

Ive been to view another house, and I dont know what to do now. Im not gaining a bedroom like I wanted, but Im gaining living space, with the possibility of creating a small 3rd bedroom downstairs! Arghhh I dont want to be jumping out the frying pan straight into the fire, but seriously things couldnt get much smaller or worse than here lol Maybe the gender scan will help me decide??? 

Think I might wrap the presents I bought yesterday and get them away try and restore some order into the house lol Everything is upside down lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

This is turning into a fun day.... Im off to see my ex, Joshua's real dad!! And to put a cherry on that lovely cake his kids will be there. Joshua knows they are his siblings, but they have no idea he is their little brother! Super! What a receipe for a perfect afternoon lol The things I do for friendship (my best friend need's something from the business, which I coshared with him but left it all with him when I left him). Joshua isnt fussed, he doesnt care if he see's his dad or not. I asked him before I agreed to go and he's like yeah no problems, so long as he doesnt want me to call him dad or fuss over him! lol bless!


----------



## wild2011

new_to_ttc said:


> Wtg on a nice new car mummy hun!!! Enjoy breakfast :)
> 
> Wiggler so glad Dylan slept well in his big boy bed :) Have fun with the house work!!
> 
> Ive been to view another house, and I dont know what to do now. Im not gaining a bedroom like I wanted, but Im gaining living space, with the possibility of creating a small 3rd bedroom downstairs! Arghhh I dont want to be jumping out the frying pan straight into the fire, but seriously things couldnt get much smaller or worse than here lol Maybe the gender scan will help me decide???
> 
> Think I might wrap the presents I bought yesterday and get them away try and restore some order into the house lol Everything is upside down lol

i hope the gender scan helps u decide, 



new_to_ttc said:


> This is turning into a fun day.... Im off to see my ex, Joshua's real dad!! And to put a cherry on that lovely cake his kids will be there. Joshua knows they are his siblings, but they have no idea he is their little brother! Super! What a receipe for a perfect afternoon lol The things I do for friendship (my best friend need's something from the business, which I coshared with him but left it all with him when I left him). Joshua isnt fussed, he doesnt care if he see's his dad or not. I asked him before I agreed to go and he's like yeah no problems, so long as he doesnt want me to call him dad or fuss over him! lol bless!

what a nice day u will have :thumbup: Joshua sounds like such a grown up little boy, and a mummys boy at that, i want one lol :haha:

hope ur day goes ok 

ive just had flat bread with roasted onions and peppers on it, a few slices of polony and some pickles. mainly red cabbage and beetroot, nom nom nom nom.


----------



## new_to_ttc

He used to be a clingy mummys boy, now he is an independant one lol But, when it comes to his dad he wont give him the time of day. Ive always told Joshua about his dad (the nice bits of course!) and taken him, or rang whenever Joshua has asked me to. I also try really hard to stay in touch with his paternal family, but none of them are interested, least of all his dad! Joshua has seen his dad twice since we moved to Wales, so 5 years almost. Oh well lol today will be 3rd time, I dont expect anything lol


----------



## wild2011

it sounds like hes better off without him and his family, atleast u know uve done ur bit. and ur such a good mum he doesnt need them xx


----------



## meow951

new- No dad woke her up to make sure she wasn't unconcious or concussed :haha: She slept through me screaming when there was a thunderbolt lightening storm even though we were in the same room lol.

Joshua sounds like he's got his head screwed on! At least he's got a super mum to make up for having a crap dad. It's probably better to have his dad not bothering than causing upset by popping in and out of his life every month. Some people are so unbelievably selfish.


----------



## cheree89

Hi Everyone - Just popping in to see my ticker change. :winkwink:

Have fun with the new car mummy - I really need a new car!

New - hope your day goes well. It sounds like Joshua will handle it like a perfect gentleman - hopefully your ex will too!


----------



## luckyme225

new- Joshua sounds like a wise little boy for his age. Hope things go well when you see your ex.

Thanks mummy. I'm not too worried that I've gained 10lbs already considering I've been on restrictions for 2 1/2 months. Sometimes I'm like oh crap, but in the big picture I was told to gain 35lbs anyway this pregnancy. How are you doing with restrictions?


----------



## 24/7

Evening ladies!! 
The roast beef is cooking, and I feel decidedly meh tonight, came over all dizzy and faint when peeling the vegetables and had to come and sit down, now just feeling fuzzy headed. 

Little dude is doing great though, moving lots, and keeps getting hiccups. A week tomorrow until our heart scan, then on the wednesday another scan for placenta/cord, then the verdict of them all day before christmas eve, feeling abit nervous now, but keeping positive for our monkey. xx


----------



## wild2011

stay positive hunni xx


----------



## Soph22

hi ladies-
not doing too well this morning:sick: woke up at 2:30am with horrific stomach cramps. after about an hour and a call to the 24 hour dr line, the joys of food poisoning made themselves known. dr said if i throw up and start to feel better i could hold off on going to the ER. which I'm glad I did, DH had been drinking so couldn't drive and there was no way I could. Long story short (er) I've been sick since. 
At what point is baby in danger? I'd much rather stay home if possible.
thanks


----------



## new_to_ttc

Keep positive 24/7 hunni, thinking of you xxxx

Afternoon went ok lol Im sure Joshua has the head of an adult, he purposefully went out of his way to play up to his dad and wind him up lolol I have to chuckle! The place I met him was a kids party and happened to be lots of Joshua's friends, so of course Joshua was in his element playing with them and showing off lol he also gatecrashed Santa's visit and got a present (was invited by his friends mums lol), much to the disappointment to his dads other kids oops!! So Joshua actually had a great time, I got what I needed, Joshua got fed at the party and saw santa and to top it off had fun watching his dad squirm lolol (Joshua knows the other kids are his siblings but they dont, his dad hasnt got round to it yet, Joshua is 7yrs old and is the baby of them all) All this and ive only ever told Joshua the good stuff about his dad, amazing what judgements they make on their own!

Soph I think the baby will be ok hun. I was being sick all last week, and I was getting the worse stomach pains from the cramping and heaving, real shooting pains everytime I was sick. The midwife told me that its just tummy muscles, and although seems in the area of the baby, the baby is well protected. And as for being sick, the baby can cope for a few days. Have plenty of fluids, and its always easier to be sick on something than an empty stomach (if you think you can manage a bit of dry food). If your worried at all just ring the doctor again and get their advice hun xxx


----------



## Inge

Just stuffed myself with homemade sweet chilli chicken and sweetcorn pizza :cloud9: theres another 8 slices of ham and pineapple left but I have a strawberry trifle with my name on it in the fridge :cloud9: 
Went to my mums yesterday as she threatened to chick the baby stuff in the shed:growlmad: and she never answered the door :dohh: and OH had a row with me other it :cry: cos I cant see how mad and unhinged my mum seriously is. I know he's right but its my mum so dont want to think negative of her :shrug:
But on the plus side I had 3 packets of butterscotch angel delight with banana's at midnight :thumbup: Id craved that for days!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wish I could fit puddings in :( Just been for a meal after todays events lol and ordered a 2 course meal, but didnt get through main meal no way was I going to attempt pudding too lol havent had a pudding in days and weeks arghhhhh need a bigger stomach!!! lol


----------



## Inge

I can eat lots nowadays :dohh: But then I cant hold it for long sometimes. I had toast and that came up so I had a choccy bar and baby was happy :dohh: this child only wants me to eat sweets and rubbish food :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

You're so lucky lol this baby wont even let me look at sweets never mind eat them lol and chocolate is way out of the question!! lol


----------



## Inge

At first the only thing that stopped my sickness was toast or toast with marmite (yummy) but now it seem baby hates it :dohh: In 8 day its my scan and Im so nervous. Is it normal to feel so scraed about the 20wk scan? Its like I had my 12wk scan and that was ages ago and Im so anxious to see what baby looks like now and of course gender :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think its normal hun, its a major milestone! I thought I would be a nervous wreck but Im doing ok, Joshua is so excited its so hard not to join in with him! I have 2 sleeps to go, i think it helps Im feeling so much strong movement. Joshua is also able to feel the kicks now so they are as strong as they feel lol


----------



## Inge

cant wait til oh can feel movement. He doesnt feel that involved when I tell him baby is moving cos he cant feel it himself :cry:
Also do you know why soemtimes my bump gets really hard hten will soften up? Could it be because of where the baby is laying or soemthing?:shrug: The other day it was rock solid for a few hours then went soft and normal again :nope:


----------



## new_to_ttc

mine does that, i think its to do with the position of the baby, but Im sure some of the ladies in here will have a definite answer for you lol 

i think i started feeling movement outside a few days ago, but today Joshua was cuddled up and baby kicked and before I could tell Joshua the baby was awake his face just lit up and he shouted about that he felt the baby kick. he was so amazed :)


----------



## 24/7

My bump changes shape, and has hard parts where Sam is, then he moves and it changes.

My hubby can feel the movement now, and loves it, he was even feeling the hiccups yesterday. xxx


----------



## BizyBee

I'm jealous. Still waiting to feel movement! Sometimes I think I feel something but can't pinpoint it. I'm ready for a good strong kick! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Baby has a habit of kicking my bladder if its even slightly full, Which means I have tto hobble very quckly to the loo. lol. 

I had a yummy fry up for dinner, the best bit was the mushrooms fried in butter. going to have a big bowl of em tomorrow.

sorry i cant read lots of posts atm, the phone will only load the last page of this thread. x x x


----------



## mummy3

New, joshua sounds like such a smart little guy, and defo a mummys boy:hugs:

Lucky, your right, 10lbs isnt really much considering:thumbup: Im fed up of restrictions but its to delivery so better get used to it!

Ha, the new car is being very protected by hubby:dohh:


----------



## MilosMommy7

just popping in. i've had migranes almost everyday now. today it was the worst. has me throwing up and feeling shaky :/


----------



## lisaf

Hey ladies!

So with the talk about weight, I think I'm going to regret my dinner, lol.. I just had a big burger with fries and I weigh in tomorrow at the doctors :dohh: They want me to limit my weight gain, so stuffing myself the night before a weigh-in was probably not a good idea :haha: :rofl:

I got a bunch of stuff done around the house, cleaning out the closet in the nursery... it was a bigger task than I'd thought and I'm SO tired now after doing it. Ran some errands around town and now have some cupcakes calling my name but I'm too full to eat them! ;)


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- I know and it's hard when you have other little ones to look after. They don't understand why you cant do the things you used to do.

I finally figured out the theme for my nursery! I'm so excited to get the ball rolling on things. I'm going to order some decals of monkeys hanging from vines/ branches to have throughout the room. We are going do sage green bedding with a darker green curtain.


----------



## lisaf

I LOVE monkey themes!!! :) There is so much good/fun monkey stuff out there too!!

Not sure if I told you girls the theme I'm contemplating (it may end up being too hard though, lol)... Dr. Seuss!


----------



## mummy3

luckyme225 said:


> mummy- I know and it's hard when you have other little ones to look after. They don't understand why you cant do the things you used to do.
> 
> I finally figured out the theme for my nursery! I'm so excited to get the ball rolling on things. I'm going to order some decals of monkeys hanging from vines/ branches to have throughout the room. We are going do sage green bedding with a darker green curtain.

Definately, this is the hardest part by far! My little guy is 3 months older than your little guy and they have so much energy, mines a little whirlwind:haha: add to that a 16m old girl and its not rest even if confined to the house. I was asked to get a nanny by the ob but cant inflict my lot on anyone:dohh: (also I'd spend even more time trying to stop the nanny doing anything..) 

Were you allowed to go grocery shopping on your restriction or is that a no go? Hubby threatening to put me in the disabled cart!

Lisa, a burger and fries isn't so bad:shrug: Good balance of protein carbs and fat, and if you ate the pickle, has the vitamins:thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

I did not eat the pickle, but it was a teriyaki burger with pineapple, does that count? :haha: And I had onion rings instead of fries :blush:
Its not that it was a burger... its that it was a BIG burger... the kind where you sit there overly stuffed when you finish it :dohh:


----------



## meow951

Soph- I had a really horrendous stomach bug last week, vomiting, diahorrea, the lot! I didn't keep any fluids down or eat anything for 2 days and bubs is still wiggling round in there. It's only starts to become a problem if you get severly dehydrated and then you would just be put on a drip. Just drink as much water as poss even if it's just coming back up. The main thing was that i pulled my stomach muscles and god was that painful! I didnt know these muscles even exsisted :haha:

We're having a hungry caterpillar themed nursery. I've seen some lovely wall stickers, just not sure on what to do for the bedding as not seen any cot stuff yet.


----------



## Wiggler

Physio todaaaay!!!!!! so excited. wish me luck for the reaaally long walk there and back. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies :)

Lisa Im sure the weigh in will be fine hun, you've not really changed much over the months, 1 burger wont do too much damage!! 

Lucky and mummy, i dont think there can be anything by way of rest and restriction when you have toddlers about the house. You can make up for it in a couple of months :)

Wiggler hope the physio goes ok hun! Sorry you have the walk to do though :( 

1 sleep to go to see fidget bum again :) Yay!!! Im partly excited, but struggled to get to sleep last night tossing and turning, I think the nerves are kicking in! Hope s/he co-operates so Joshua will know if he has a baby brother or sister, he is so excited, it will be really upsetting if he doesnt find out!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Eeeeek 20 wks today scan tomorrow :) Can't wait :)
Just been to see my daughter in her christmas play she was an angel & did a litle solo singng bit so proud x


----------



## Wiggler

So many scans coming up! Good luck everyone, cant wait to hear teams n see pics :)

Physio was great. I got given a support belt which made the walk home much easier, didnt take all the pain away, but was much better. I have to go back in January then reguarly until my pelvis is better. When I get the laptop I will let you ladies know what exersizes help, as its too hard to write it all up on the phone. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad the appointment went well hun! 

Wud what time is your appointment?? Will be thinking of you, I new i had my scan same day as someone :)


----------



## wild2011

yay for the scans coming up tomoz, great news wiggler, hope it helps. ive been to see my eldest in her concert today did me proud, leilas is on wednesday yayy. have been shopping today im tored now and havnt done anything here at home yet, had better crack on soon. xx


----------



## cheree89

Milo - sorry about the migraines. My headaches that left me in the first tri are back now - yuck! I haven't been getting ill from them though. That must be rough!

Wiggler - glad the physio went well!

I am excited to see 20 week scans tomorrow ladies! I hope all goes well for you both! My 20 week scan will most likely be more around 21 or 22 weeks. I just don't see them calling me to schedule between now and January 2nd when I actually hit 20 weeks. I will get a level 2 scan b/c of my age, which is nice. Plus, the level 2 scan at the hospital projects onto a large screen opposite the bed so I can see everything the tech is doing. :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

cheree that sounds like ull get a good view, ill be 21 weeks at my scan too, its pantssss but only 3 weeks 6 days now, only seems like yesterday it was 5 n a half weeks away. x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Told you it'll fly by Wild! Wow Cheree that sounds like an awesome scan view :)

Joshua has his nativity on Thursday night, in the church bbrrrrrrr will need to take thermals i think lol

Ive now got a moses basket for baby :) Its to have downstairs, im still getting the hammockl for the main sleeping arrangements! Its so cute! Although Joshua was expecting a picture of baby Jesus on it, dont ask lol, so he is quite disappointed by giraffes and puppy dogs lolol He said it'll do though, it was quite cute lolol


----------



## meow951

Thought you ladies who have already had babies will be able to help me.

Since yesterday i've been getting stabbing pains in my cervix. I've had them the odd time before but its been really often. Thought it might be where the baby is lieing but i've had it today as well. My lower stomach been feeling a bit tight and having odd pains here and there as well. Feels like i need to wee desperately and then when i go it isn't enough to warrant feeling that desperate lol

I rang the midwife and she said it sounds like liagament pains but to ring if i start getting period pain. Is this normal for pregnancy? I'm convinced i've got an incompetent cervix or something, it feels really short!

I hate doing posts like this but i'm feeling a bit freaked out, especially after losing one baby already.


----------



## wild2011

im sorry i cant help meow but here if u need sum1 to listen, hope u either find out what it is or it goes away. 

new, i hope it keeps going at this speed.

ive got a moses basket, but want a new mattreess and covers, it looks cheaper to get a new moses basket from george for 25 than buying new bits, so i may do that and ebay mine, we shall see. x


----------



## lisaf

meow - I don't know much about that... so much stuff seems odd but is not always a sign of anything bad. It could just be bubs kicking away at your cervix AND your bladder... causing the pain and the sudden urge to pee when there isn't much there!

Wiggler- Glad you got a support belt. You'll have to keep us posted on how it all works out for you! I'm hoping getting proper help early on this time will give you a much better pregnancy and recover than last time! Some of the reading I've been doing about it suggest that chiropractors can help a great deal with spd... not sure if you have that option or are interested.

AFM - Had my doc appointment this morning... I didn't gain anything from my last appointmetn 4 weeks ago!! :happydance: (for those who need reminding, I'm overweight so they want me to gain as little as possible). So the burger and cupcakes last night didn't do any damage after all! :rofl:
Didn't get any help for the hip and pelvis pain, BUT she does seem to understand that it can be very serious and told me that I'll need to tell her what I need (the implication here is that I'll need to specifically ask to be signed off work when that becomes too painful). I can refer myself to any doctor I want for physio or chiropractor etc so there really isn't much more my OB can do... but I was happy with her sympathy about it... she didn't just tell me 'yep, that will happen' or 'all part of the joy of pregnancy' and she didnt' blame my weight at all which was VERY nice.
Also got to hear the hb of course which helped me banish the last whispers of paranoia!!! Now I'm not nearly as nervous for my ultrasound on Wednesday... ACK so excited!!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

meow Im really sorry hun, I remember very little about my pregnancy with Joshua. I am sure it'll just be ligaments and baby position hun, baby is really starting to fill out now :) Ive noticed kicks at 2 ends now, the baby must be kicking and punching simultaneously lol 

Lisa great news about the lack of weight gain hun!! Im glad the OB will give you what support you need, although not ideal you have to ask for everything yourself. 

Im sitting in a lovely tidy lounge right now, it feels soooooooooooooo nice lol baby stuff is slightly out of the way lol Christmas stuff wrapped and under the tree and Joshuas creative stuff is finally kept! Ive had pva glue and glitter and whatever else lying around for days while he's been making baubles etc lolol


----------



## lisaf

Girls.. not sure if any of you are set on your names for LO yet... but I had to share this site!! Its SO fun with the namefinder tool etc... mostly geared towards the US with the map thing but still so fun!
www.babynamewizard.com


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- No, not aloud to grocery shop. My husband has to go, which sucks because I love looking around and seeing what I need instead of making a list and hoping I put everything on it. Plus the other day I needed caarmel sauce and he said he couldn't get it because it was too crowded on the baking isle, well at our grocery store it's in the coffee isle. :dohh: At least he tries though. LOL I think a disabled cart would be good though. Your sitting for the most part and you can get around faster.

meow- I had stabbing pains in my cervix with my first and my cervix was fine. They said my little one was probably on a nerve. I got it on and off from 20+ weeks. I had my cervix checked a lot from 20-30 weeks but that was also because I was having contractions when they would do non-stress tests at my visits. So I wouldn't worry too much about it, if you have an ultrasound coming up they will take a look at your cervix.

lisa- I'm so jealous. If I ate a burger, fries and a cupcake I would gain 2 lbs and they are already on me for more weight gain. I don't know how I'm going to make it threw the Holiday goodies.


----------



## hopefulmama

LISA- that's good about not gaining weight. Your talk of cupcakes made me want some.. should be ready in an couple hours.. woo hoo! 

I've gained 6/7 lbs.. one day its 6 the next its 7 goes back and forth. My doctor said that was totally normally and he expected me to gain more because i was so tiny before hand. I really feel like its all on my boobs and stomach though. My stomach has really 'popped' the last few days and the muscles under my ribs are hardening a bit.. 

I have started getting headaches again as well and it's annoying me so much. it goes away for a couple hours, then comes back.


----------



## lisaf

If I was a thin girl, I'd be gaining more weight... this is the first time in my life that I've been able to eat like this and NOT gain weight, lol! And don't envy me too much, I probably weigh almost 2x what you girls did before pregnancy :dohh: (In fact, I'm 99% sure I weigh 2x what hopeful weighs now!)

Someone PLEASE tell me how to keep this metabolism!!! :haha:

Lucky - my dh is the same way! Must have it on a list, and even then can't find it half the time because he doesn't know where to look... luckily he knows I just send him back if he doesn't get what I want so he asks the store clerks :haha:
I joked about getting the little powered cart they have here for use around the stores (used one once when I was on crutches... I tried the crutches but there was a wet patch and I almost fell)... those things are AWESOME! :thumbup: DH thinks if I start using one then I'll want one every time! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

hi ladies, just to let you know my phones internet browser is really playing up so really cant post much. It keeps crashing when i try to post :(

Lisa, will post the info my physio gave me as soon as i have my laptop. 

I will keep myself up to date on this thread and try to post after my scan next week, then when i get the lappy expect a huuuuuge update post from me.

good luck everyone with your upcoming scans n appointments x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Urghhhh I just wrote out my Christmas cards lol I really think I should have asked santa for an address book lol I know my close friends, but everyone else Ive had to text for their address lol (including all my siblings rofl oops!!). AND those that bothered to reply, all replied with 'why??'... ffs its Christmas why else might one want an address lolol My brother took about 6 replies to get him to answer, I told my sister i wanted to send er loads of porn (obviously joking lol) and she just sent back, what kind and why.. omg arghhhhh my family need a personality transplant lol Ive got most of them now, just waiting on my little sister, and my dad to sends his mothers address phewww I hate Christmas cards lol


----------



## 24/7

I have put on a kg now, which is a first for me!! :p Hopefully it will keep my MW abit happier, and convince her I don't have the eating disorder she is certain of, hmm!! xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i have plenty of kgs if you want them hun lol Im losing them slowly but will happily donate to anyone in need of a few extra lol


----------



## lisaf

new - if you texted me and wanted my address and said it was to send me porn, I'd reply instantly with my address! :haha:
I did a facebook announcement telling people if they wanted a christmas card from me, to send me a message with their address.

I try to keep a spreadsheet on my computer with everyone's addresses... I also got this book thing that is specifically for keeping track of Christmas card addresses (and even has a field where you can write the year you sent a card and year you received a card so if 4 years go by and no card received, you can choose to stop sending, you know?)

My dad's method is to keep the envelope of the cards he gets each year, then use those to address the cards he's sending out each year.


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- Did you have your gender scan yet? I remember you saying you were going to have it soon.

Lisa- I hope my husband would call me but he is always in a race to get out.

Here's my 5 week bump and my 17 week bump.
 



Attached Files:







5 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4









17 weeks.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lisaf

lucky... I tell ya... its like kids... you have to teach him that rushing through a task will not make it any shorter, because he'll have to go back and do it right and it will take 10x as long as pausing for a phone call :haha: Now I feel totally mean :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well cute bump!!

Im rubbish with addresses lol I just need my nan's now lol My older sister eventually gave me hers and my little sisters lol

Wish I had a fella i could boss around lol Im so laid back if i had one id let him fetch whatever he wanted and make do with it lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- Ya but it the baby was curled up so we couldn't see anything plus it wasnt my Ob or a radiologist or sonographer, i am on vacay in the caribbean till jan 3rd and a family friend who is a dr did it so it was just an average run of the mill machine. We are going to try again on the 21st right before xmas then if we find out wait til Xmas eve dinner and and tell my husbands family and us as well, we will just have the dr write it on a piece of paper and put it on an envelope. Thought that would be a nice surprise.

BTW you really don't look pregnant at all or like you've gained 10 lbs, don't stress so much. I look wicked pregnant, full bump in all, its just odd cause theres no weight gain anywhere else. I will have to take a photo and post it tomorrow. My belly is super rounded already and hard. Dunno. Never been pregnant, so nothing to compare it to.


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- Oh that would be a cute way to find out. Fingers crossed LO is cooperative on the 21st. Try drinking some caffeine before the visit, or eat some sugar cookies. The should get baby moving around. I remember when my baby wouldn't move during NST's they would give us food and juice to get them moving. Can't wait to see your bump pic tomorrow, I remember your last one was so small and cute!

Lisa- lol men are like kids sometimes.... most of the time.


----------



## lisaf

I remember my friend had caffiene before her ultrasound a few years back... LO was bouncing off the walls and they couldn't get a good look at anything :haha: So be careful!!!


----------



## mummy3

New wud, good luck with your scans tomorrow, and you lisa for wednesday:happydance:

Lucky, you have a really cute bump, defo do not look like 10lbs on! Good to know about grocery shopping, I didnt think to ask but I guess its common sense:dohh: Dont want to trust hubby with the weekly shop tho..

Wiggler, yay for physio, really happy that the support belt helps you:hugs:

Cheree, I get level 2 ultrasounds at the perinatologist, they are awesome, you will really appreciate the big screen!

Meow, I would go and get your urine tested, it sounds like a uti to me, well mine feel like that anyway. With the cervix, it goes up and soft when pregnant so manually it would be very difficult to tell if its shortening . Ask to get it measured at your next ultrasound, but defo go gp asap to get urine tested! 

Hopeful, thats a lovely idea to put the gender in an envelope. Cant wait to see your bump pic:flower:

Lisa, told you burger was healthy:winkwink:

Ive had a day of it today, spent 6 hours at kids ER with my little guy, who has a uti, he has kidney reflux so this happens but was packed there. Had to rush to weekly ob appointment, get home and little guy pukes all over me, clean him up then Anja-Jo's nappy leaks poop all over me :sick:


----------



## lisaf

ack mummy... that sounds like a horrid day! :( and I guess I have leaky diapers and puke in my future... in denial about that a little bit to be honest :haha:
and yes, you were right about the burger ;)


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- hope your little guy is feeling better. It's so hard when they are sick. :hugs: for both of you.


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck with upcoming scans girls!

Love seeing bumps. Can't believe how big mine is getting. It's exciting! :)


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck with upcoming scans girls!

Love seeing bumps. Can't believe how big mine is getting. It's exciting! :)


----------



## hopefulmama

heres the bump
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wiggler

Found a notepad app on my phone so I can write this up and copy n paste if my browser crashes. Lol

The exersizes I was given for SPD are:

* Pelvic floor exersizes. I was told to start from the bottom and bring the squeeze to the front then squeeze to the first floor, then the second, then the third floor (like a lift/elevator) hold for 6 seconds, then slowly release. Do this 6 times, 6 times a day. (She also said you are doing it right if you can feel the mudcle on your tummy, just below your belly button tightening very very slightly) This will help the muscles that support your pelvis like a hammock do their job better to stabilise your pelvis.

* Gym ball exersize. Sit on a gym ball (I was advised against a birthing ball as they are the same, only difference is the price. Just make sure the ball is burstproof) Bounce on it very very gently, almost like you arent bouncing at all, and slowly lift one arm to the side until it is level with your shoulder, then slowly lower it. This will help stregnthen the muscles that wrap your pelvis like a corset to keep it stable. Do it 3 times with each arm, 3 times a day.

* When doing anything that causes pelvic pain, like sitting, standing, rolling over etc. Bring your pekvic floor muscles to the first floor to give your pelvis more support.


I will have a look on the internet to see if the pelvic floor leaflet I was given is on there. It gives a much more detailed explanation than I can. X x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya ladies! 

Fidget bum is team.............. BLUE

I have no scan photo as he was in an awkward position. They also couldnt see a heart valve or something (way too much info I couldnt take it in). The sonographer is booking him in for a heart scan after Christmas when he will be a bit bigger. She said she couldnt make me any promises, but said he was probably just lying too awkward. he was a good size, and what she could see was perfectl She couldnt even check his legs or arms because he kept himself curlled up. he looked up once or twice then looked back down so I briefly saw his nose lol Ive been a bit upset all day and stayed off line, but Im ok now, he'll be ok. 

Now I need some boy names lol


----------



## lisaf

new - congrats!!! I'm horrible at boy names, lol sorry!
Wiggler - I've been doing my pelvic floors, but not with that exact description so I'll have to try those... I'm also going to try to squeeze my PF before standing since thats when its painful for me! Thanks so much for typing all that into your phone!!
And yes, lol.. get burst-proof balls... one of my pregnant friends on here used one as a chair at work and had it pop under her :dohh: 
Did they describe that one PF exercize where you get on all 4s and do it while arching and curling your back up and down? I've heard thats a common one?

hopeful - what an awesome bump you have!!! So perfect! :)


----------



## lisaf

oooh, my scan is tomorrow... I had a dream last night that my doctor told me it was a girl and my husband wasn't around... so in my dream I had to decide if I should tell him I knew or pretend I didn't know and act surprised at our ultrasound :rofl:
We'll see if I'm right!! ;)


----------



## mummy3

New yay for team blue!!:happydance: Joshua must be super excited about a little brother! Try not to worry too much, sounds like your little guy just didn't want to cooperate, and you get to see him again soon:cloud9:

Hopeful your bump is so cute, defo look pregnant:thumbup:

Lisa, I wonder if your intuition is right, not long now though.

My kids all seem much happier today, thankfully no :sick: yet lol


----------



## lisaf

ooooh, I'm about 90% certain I just felt a kick! A full karate kick to the front!
I don't know what else it could have been... now I'm just bummed I wasn't paying full attention :rofl: I was typing on here and was in the middle of a sentence and went 'whoah, what was that?!'


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- I love you bump, it's so cute!!!! Your going to get a basketball type bump, I'm jealous!

New- Welcome to team blue :blue: Josh is going to love having a little brother to teach things to.


----------



## hopefulmama

Thanks lucky! Ya its just right on my tummy like a ball I keep wondering how big I'll get haha.


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump hopeful

new, congrats on team blue

Lisa, that one wasnt mentioned, my physiotherapst will be giving me new exersizes every time i see her so I will update you on bump friendly stuff when i see her :) 

Dylan was sooooo cute earlier, he took his trousers off, then got cold so brought me some trousers and a jumper to put on him, after i did that he got me a jumper, then he played with his train track and fell asleep onthe lounge floor, i couldnt even move him cos he would have woken up, and he desperately needed the sleep so i put a blanky on him n he slept for a while. 

baby likes to help me do my PFE by kicking overy time i do them, its sooooo funny x x x


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations on team blue new!! :D

We are having a cardiac scan and echo on monday at Kings College, so I know what it feels like to be so worried, but we must stay positive. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## SteffyRae

ugh im so tired filling out applications allll day. I only have one more week till I go for my ultrasound im so excited!


----------



## KimE

Hi girls :hugs:

Haven't managed to catch up on all the posts so sorry if I miss anything :blush:

Congrats to everyone who has had their scan :happydance: lots of team blues so far! I have my scan a week on Wednesday and I can't wait :thumbup:

Lovely bumps girls, hopeful and lucky - really neat and "all bump" 

mummy - glad your kids are feeling better, I know how urgh sickness and poopy nappies can be :wacko:

24/7 and new - hope your heart scans go well and everythings ok :hugs:

Good luck for your scan tomorrow lisa (and anyone else who is having one in the next few days) 

TTFN lovely May ladies xx :hugs:


----------



## Soph22

lots to catch up on! 
Welcome to team blue:blue: new! I've got to go back and look at the front page, seems like we have lots of blue bumps!

Hope all the scans/tests go well for you ladies who have them coming up soon.

Good luck tomorrow Lisa! What time is your scan? 

Lucky and hopeful- wow tiny ladies with bumps! My bump seems big to me, but probably not when next to my hips, butt, etc. 

Milo- sorry about the migraines, those are the worst! Try a little caffeine if you haven't already. 

I know there's many more I'm forgetting, sorry! 

I'm still not feeling great from the food poisoning I got this weekend. :sick: Trying to drink enough water, but know I should be drinking more. I don't want to go to the doctor's office, but think that an iv of fluids sounds kinda nice right about now.


----------



## lisaf

hope you feel better Soph! :( Gatorade and sports drinks can be just as important since they have those electrolytes in them!

My scan is 9am tomorrow (California time)... I'm going to have to plan how and who we tell very carefully so no feelings get hurt! :dohh:


----------



## BizyBee

I'll have to post my basketball pic later when I'm on my computer.

Welcome to team blue New! :)

Good luck tomorrow Lisa!


----------



## mummy3

Aw soph I hope you feel better soon:hugs:

Good luck for tomorrow Lisa,I hope your LO cooperates! 

Hi Kim, nice to hear from you again:hugs: Good luck for a week on wednesday.

My son has stopped puking but for some reason little Anja-Jo has started:dohh: Im letting hubby deal with it while im on here tho:haha:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hey ladies sorry i've not been around much had a pretty rough few days, my daughter has been in hospital as she's had severe back pain, she's had x rays & blood tests & we still don't have an answer i was thinking all sorts for a while :(
But am more positive now, she's alot better after some pain meds.
But amongst all that we found out we are having a healthy baby girl, so excited was convinced she was going to say boy i will catch up on posts at work tonight, just wanted to let u all know x


----------



## wild2011

wudluv, congrats on team pink, new congrats on team blue--told you! lol

will catch up properly later have just got in from leilas christmas concert, so proud of her! x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies :) Im a lot more positive and rational today! 

Yay congratulations Wud on team pink!! Hope your bigger little girl is ok though!!

24/7 hope all goes well on Monday hun, you're right positive thoughts all the way :hugs:

Lisa is it 9am yet???? lolol You should tell BnB first if you are still wondering the order of priority lol especially as us UK girls have to wait AGES passed our 9am to find out your news lol

Mummy sorry you have another poorly baby! Eeek your family really do share the love and bugs lol

Hope the food poisoning and migranes clear up, as if we dont have enough to deal with huh!!! 

Fidget was a little quiet yesterday, think he was still sulking about having to have the scan lol but he's a little more active today already and doesnt usually wake up until afternoon so thats been nice :) Its starting to sink in now Im having a baby boy lol and I woke up today thinking Owain would be a lovely name... 'Owain Edward' :)


----------



## cheree89

Congrats on Team Blue New!

Congrats on Team Pink Wudluv!

:happydance:


----------



## 24/7

I love the name Owain, Owen was our second choice behind Samuel, so you have my approval!! xxxx


----------



## luckyme225

wudluv- sorry your daughter is not doing well. Congrats on team pink.

It's 8:14 am so 45 more minutes until Lisa has her ultrasound!


----------



## lisaf

Just checking in BEFORE my ultrasound, lol...trying to catch up on all my threads so I can just pop in and announce!! :)


----------



## wild2011

lovely name new, lisa looking forward to updates x


----------



## mummy3

Not long now Lisa, any last minute guesses?

Wudluv:hugs: I hope your daughters ack feels better soon, and yay for team pink:happydance:

New, Owain is a gorgeous name and goes so well with Joshua:thumbup: 

Yep we share the bugs, in our house there are people with the cold and people with this stomach bug! Anja stopped being sick around 3am but now has diarrhoea. Shes still with daddy though lol.

Wild, cant wait to hear about Leilas concert!


----------



## wild2011

mummy it was amazing.

last year she was in nursery, and wouldnt even sing along with the class, she screamed and cried until she wet herself and then had to be taken off the stage. She wont talk to strangers and if there is somebody around she wont even talk to me.

So...

she was given lines as a narrator this year, i was so nervous for her, 

SHE DID IT! whoo

really clear too, i heard her right from the back, such a change in her, smiling away at me. im so proud of her. x


----------



## mummy3

Awww wild she sounds like shes come along so much, you must be really proud:cloud9: Was she really pleased with herself? My 6 year old has her xmas performance tomorrow, soooo exciting!


----------



## wild2011

shes really proud i think, she still has a long way to go, but i know i wont be pulling my hair out so much worrying thaat shes not moving forwards with her shy side. and she loves being in school full time now. Her big sister Chloe whos 6 had hers Monday, and she was a dancer, no fear that one shell do anything and loves being centre of attention, i bet you cant wait to see your daughter perform tomorrow x


----------



## mummy3

My 6 year old sounds like yours, very confident and loves center stage lol, its going to great fun:happydance:

I'm sure Leila will grow out of her shyness, some kids are just naturally shy, my 16m is very timid, wont go to anyone but me or dh.


----------



## wild2011

sounds like how leila was, they do say its 2nd child syndrome lol, she was centre of attention till sienna came along or so she thought, sienna on the othe rhand who is 19 months now, is a rogue, she is so naughty and theres no stopping her, by far my most naughty baby, its funny how all 3 are so different, wonder what ill get this time, oh how id love a mummys boy, :cloud9: or even a mummys girl, all of mine are daddys girls xx


----------



## mummy3

Anja is #3 but second girl so that could be it, she goes on playdates with a little girl 2 days older and she is just so quiet and reserved in comparison. She does get her very cheeky moments at home though:haha:

I hear you on the daddys girls! both of my girls are ig daddys girls, this works like just now when anjas being sick, daddy deals with it lol. My son is a huge mummys boy and so different from the girls, after 3 girls I get you need a oy to even it out! Do you think you might try again for a boy if you get a girl?


----------



## wild2011

im all done, though id love to keep going forever, i suffered so bad with hyperemesis on the last 2, and it was such hard work, plus everyone i know who had 3 of the same gender either had an opposite on the 4th or just kept having the same gender, so im guessing if it doesnt happen this time it likely wont in the future either, obviously either will be loved very much as are the others, so this will complete us daddy will just have to feel the odd one out, or adopt lol x


----------



## mummy3

Yep its completely addictive:winkwink: 

Im all done after #4 too, can't handle worrying aout them getting earlier and earlier. Hyperemesis sucks too, has yours calmed down much? mine ended up stopping at around the 16wk mark and don't even take the meds now.

Adoption would be so amazing! I wish my hubby would go for it but he's good with 4 now, he wanted 6-8 but now he says hes tired lol.


----------



## lisaf

Well... apparently its a boy! I'm kind of disappointed to be wrong, but also disappointed in the quality of the scan... I honestly could not see what the doctor was talking about/pointing to


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats Lisa, little boys are so much fun. Sorry the quality wasn't that good. :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

very jealous of boy hun, and sorry it wasnt great quality, xx

mummy, dh wud luv a little boy so i feel its the only way i could give him one, and be helping someone in need too. we will see in the future anyway.
my hyperemesis has all but gone in the last 10 days, i still feel ill at night but no sickness. xxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa congratulations on team blue hun!!! Sorry the quality was poor! Boys really are great fun, and they love their mummys millions and millions!!

Wild how cute is your little girl! Sounds like she has come on in leaps and bounds bless her! Joshua sounds like your 6 year olds... lol centre of attention and he is happiest lol We also have his Christmas play tomorrow, but its at 6pm thats my snooze time rofl The part he has, he was chosen because (and i quote the head mistress)... 'he has a big mouth' lolol I think she meant he has a loud voice but it didnt translate back into English quite how she intended it lol although she is right!

Ive decided to give this pram back, when it arrived the new born baby apron was missing and the lady selling it was not willing to alter on the price, despite me finding out how much it costs to replace, she was not willing to come down by half that so decided not to have it. Spending £180 on a 2nd hand pram there is only so much faltering you can accept, and the pram really wasnt in the condition she claimed it to be in!!


----------



## wild2011

some people wont budge on anything, ive just sold a pram for £10 on ebay itis not a new model but has so much life in it and very roomy, a graco 3 wheeler, im glad to get rid as need the space but someone had a bargain thats for sure. 

what pram will u go for hun?X


----------



## new_to_ttc

Not sure, I actually have fallen in love with the Silvercross 3D models ha ha I mean they fold very compact and they are very sterdy lol I was looking on Ebay to see if I could find the apron any cheaper, and noticed quite a few 3D models going for £100 ish without the car seat, which is no bother because I will just get a car seat birth - 4 years which will alst, and id have needed one of them within 6 months of him arriving anyway!


----------



## mummy3

Wild im sending you loads of blue dust!

Lisa, yay for team blue:happydance: Little boys are so much fun, I just took my little guy for his bath and its just hilarious:haha: Sorry about the quality tho, will you go for a private scan?

New, lol at Joshuas big mouth, funny how easy it is to get wires crossed!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sometimes the Welsh doesnt translate back into English very well lol Its often a little bit literal pmsl


----------



## lisaf

I was totally anti-private scans.. but I want confirmation now! lol!
AND, he showed us a 3D picture of the face..which I did NOT want to see... at this stage they look so odd it freaked me out... so now I think I want one to get that image out of my head!!!
:haha:


----------



## wild2011

thankyou mummy, much appreciated, i do have a feeling it may well be a blue bump, but im being stubborn and not allowing myself to believe anything other than pink as i refuse to feel dissapointed, its a bundle of joy either way, we are due ltos of snow tomorrow night fri and saturday xx


----------



## wild2011

new i know what u mean re welsh lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Just had to give Joshua a row, I think its the first since we knew I was pregnant. I feel soooooooooooooooooooooo guilty, for the very first time I feel like a mum to 2 and like I had to tell one off and not the other! Omg and baby isnt here yet! Is this what its going to be like, this was one of the reasons I always said I wanted Joshua to be my only one! Joshua is now asleep in bed, and fidget is up playing around which isnt helping my guilt lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Today i am having one of those days where you just feel gross. I look in the mirror and just feel i look disgusting, i feel fat today vs normal feeling of looking pregnant. I just feel so unlike myself today. 

Lisa- congrats on the buy, sorry for the poor quality though.


----------



## meow951

new- Me and OH just bought the silvercross 3d from mothercare. It was £299 for the pram but they've got an offer on at the minute where you get the carseat for free. And if you opt to do it through their baby club (you can pay full amount or a deposit and then monthly) you get an extra £25 off.

We just got the pram, carseat, changing bag, rain cover etc all for £270 when it should have been £414! It can't be delivered for six weeks though if you do it that way but dont need it now anyway lol


----------



## BizyBee

Wud, congrats on Team Pink. :pink:

Lisa, welcome to Team Blue. :blue:

Here's my most recent pic (from last week). I told you my bump was enormous! :) At least I'm gaining only in my belly though...
 



Attached Files:







18w1d.jpg
File size: 116 KB
Views: 5


----------



## luckyme225

Such a cute bump bizzy!


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump Bizy! 

Dylan is still refusing naps so I tried a new tactic today as I can't deal with another day of him crying where he is tired. I took him out for a walk and we walked for 25 mins before he wamted to come back. He is watching Waybuloo now then I will try to get him to nap. fingers crossed. My poor pelvis is so sore now, but its worth ot if he naps and is a happy little guy again

Going to start Lunch in a min then do some housework. Hope everyone is having a wonderful day x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey all!

Meow that sounds like a great deal for the pram, and I have a money off voucher (not sure if Id be able to use it with that offer lol but worth a try), I might consider it, thanks!

Having a bit of a rubbish day today, 2 of my service users have passed away :( and these are ones Ive known for years and grown close to the family. One was expected, although still a shock, but the other is completely out of the blue. Last time I saw here she was really well, then I heard she was in hospital and I assume she had this crappy bug going round and today we were informed she passed away first thing :( I love my job, but this side of it is really difficult. All my service users are terminally ill or elderly but it's still hard each time one goes! Anyway best go do another ones lunch or she'll be not so good! Catch you all later xxxxxxx

Oh bizy that is an awesome bump!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Oh new, Im so sorry. Sending lots of hugs your way

Well the masterplan has worked... Dylan is asleep!!!!!! My happy little man should be back!! x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

LADIES!!! I'm still here! I should be getting internet in my house sometime today or tomorrow so I'll be around here more often.

Congrats to the ladies who saw the potty shots!!

My student loan finally came in and I've gone baby crazy! Bought a stroller/car seat combo for $179, regular $300. I went to Wal-Mart the other day and they had 10-piece crib sets on sale for $99.97. They were regular $149. It was the Disney baby set and they had the cutest pink Princess set. I'll have to get a picture tonight and post it. I could choose between a musical mobile or a matching lamp and I went with the mobile. So I got 5 receiving blankets, a cotton blanket, a comforter, fitted sheet, and bumper pads and a musical mobile. It's such a cute set.

I also caved and filled Anberlin's wardrobe with pink and purple clothes. I can't believe I've already covered more of this pregnancy than there is time left in the pregnancy!

Can't wait to hang around her some more!


----------



## Soph22

congrats on the blue bump Lisa! :blue:
congrats on the pink bump wud!:pink: :hugs: for you and your daughter!


----------



## Soph22

Lisa- I totally agree that the 3 d u/s is weird! I know that baby will be much cuter than he looked on there!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yay Brandi so glad the loan came through :) Look forward to seeing you online more too!! Have you had the mattress for your bed yet? Hope you're managing to get some better sleep now!

Joshua is rehearsing his lines for his Christmas play tonight, I think the head mistress was right, he does have a big mouth rofl Bless him not a person in the entire town wont hear him at that volume lol Still need to find something black to put under his soldier costume, not leaving things to last minute honest (I have a whole hour and a half yet lol) oops!!


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I've noticed my sleeping problems are starting to get worse. When it's time to wake up for the day it's so hard to convince me to get out of bed because I'm still so tired. I've been feeling little Liam kick more with I'm super excited about. :happydance: Finally I'm going to pamper myself for the first time since getting pregnant. I'm going to go get my hair styled/ colored. Going to chop a couple inches off because I can't stand having really long hair when pregnant and too lazy to spend time straightening then curling it. We are having a party at my house tomorrow so hopefully I will feel better after doing my hair, makeup and putting on form fitting clothes.


----------



## meow951

OH felt bubs kick last night for the first time :heaven: Usually he puts his hand on my stomach and baby is naughty and stops. It was only the once and it was very gentle but he felt it all the same! I think it cheered him up a bit as his gran passed away on Monday from her cancer. They didn't expect her to go quickly but at least she got to go before she was in pain and couldn't do anything. Her funeral is next wednesday so had to buy some nice trousers, got them on sale in new look for £10!

How's everyone's xmas shopping going? I've got nearly all mine done, just need to get my grans, OH's grandad and my dads.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

new_to_ttc said:


> Yay Brandi so glad the loan came through :) Look forward to seeing you online more too!! Have you had the mattress for your bed yet? Hope you're managing to get some better sleep now!
> 
> Joshua is rehearsing his lines for his Christmas play tonight, I think the head mistress was right, he does have a big mouth rofl Bless him not a person in the entire town wont hear him at that volume lol Still need to find something black to put under his soldier costume, not leaving things to last minute honest (I have a whole hour and a half yet lol) oops!!


Yes! I got a mattress. Unfortunately my sciatica still prevents me from sleeping. I'm lucky to get 4 hours a night


----------



## new_to_ttc

meow great news OH felt baby :) Im so sorry about his gran and all the best for Wednesday :hugs:

Morning lucky :) its bedtime here lol 

Brandi sorry you dont get much sleep hun, hope things improve!!

Joshua did awesome in his Christmas play, wow he really does have a big mouth lol I knew what was coming and he made me jump, the poor old man next to him almost came out of his skin lol For the first time I was able to keep up with the concert too which was nice, its completely in Welsh (with 1 English song so they can call it billingual lol) and normally I havent a clue whats going on, but this was the traditional Christmas story so I could follow it... although Im not sure what Dr Who and his lady was doing there??? pmsl sometimes best not to ask lol


----------



## wild2011

heheh go joshua, i love this time of year, we all have a sickness bug form school and all 3 kids are being sick everywhere, i had it last night. grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no Wild :( Im getting quite worried, next winter I'll have double the chances of getting the bugs lol... Joshua is usually pretty good and leaves all the bugs at school lol very rare does he get them and when he does he keeps them to himself lol Hope you all feeling better super quick, least it be out of your system by next week :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## luckyme225

new- bedtime wow, what time is it? Glad you enjoyed the play.

meow- yay for OH feeling baby kick.

Wild- hope everyone feels better soon!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well its 7.30pm lol.. almost bedtime lol I bet Im asleep within the hour lolol


----------



## luckyme225

Only 11:30 am here


----------



## new_to_ttc

Without sounding completely thick is that Thursday or Friday?? lol I could do some parts of today again, I had a very lovely afternoon after a rocky start :) xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

hehe its still Thursday here, we're 8 hours behind you guys!


----------



## MilosMommy7

meow - it seems like my kicks arent getting any harder. and i've felt the kicks for weeks now! my SO didnt feel our son kick until i was 23w. probably gonna be about the same this time too.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I feel fat, ladies. You'd think I was 21 weeks pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







DSC02759.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummy3

Brandi :shock: that is one hell of a bump! All baby though, im jealous!


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- sorry about your sleep issues, I have opposite, I can't stand to stay in bed past 7 am and just lay there anxiously till my husband wakes up 1/2 the time. You're party should be fun esp after a day @ the salon. Always a good pick me up, nothing makes a girl feel better than having fresh color and blow out. Enjoy!!
.


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks hopeful. I think it's just what I need to get my back into my normal groove. I love the softness and shine that comes with a new color. Plus I enjoy someone else styling my hair for me since it can take forever with my thick hair. Hope your enjoying your vacation!


----------



## mummy3

Just caught up a bit, aww wild that sucks you guys have the sickness bug:hugs: my youngest 2 have had it and now my 6 year old has started, she threw up 30mins before she was due to be in the performance, right in front of the principal:dohh: so no play until next xmas now!

New, lol its 7.20pm thursday now, I think in cali we are 8 hours behind you, which is why we miss most tings on the forum:wacko:

Well I had an eventful visit to the neurologist this pm, still waiting for my so called emergency MRI, but the insurance is taking its time approving, its 2/3rds done now apparently. He wants to prescribe vicodin :shock: for my seizure headaches but Im gonna wait and see the MRI first lol. Also my hyperthyroid tsh levels have managed to drop from 0.2 to 0.02 in a month:wacko: so its essentially got much worse, need to figure out why now, its meant to get better as pregnancy progresses. Also he very kindly gave me a b12 shot:haha:


----------



## mummy3

Lucky completely missed your post there:dohh: What colour and style are you going for? Ooh bet your super excited, have fun!!


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- Hope your MRI gets approved soon. I remember when they said my son would need an EEG and MRI but I would have to wait to be approved I was taken back, especially if it's something his neurologist was wanting. We got lucky and got it approved within days though. I got prescribed vicodin with my first pregnancy and was surprised, I was always too afraid to take it. Hope your body starts playing nice soon. :hugs: Sounds like you need a nice relaxing weekend. Oh, and I have really long hair with layers right now. It's a golden brown with highlights. I'm going to cut it to a few inches below my shoulder and layer it. I'm going to probably go close to my natural so probably dark blonde color.


----------



## wild2011

hey ladies, we are all still sick, snowed in and shcools cancelled for the last day, so were all wrapped up in the warm. 

Brandi my bump was as big as urs at my 16 week photo this time lol. i carry so hugely upfront. im dreading third tri hehe


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lucky that style sounds lovely, \i agree with Hopeful, nothing like a new hair style and colour to pick you up :) Im having mine done between Christmas and New year!

Wow Im worn out. snowed in here no car is entering or leaving the street lol so left the house at 6.45am to walk Joshua to nursery, then walk 4 miles to work, to get a call to say school is shut so Joshua needed colelcting fromt the nursery so had to walk the 4 miles back! That is a hell of a walk in the snow normally i can do it in no time but took me for ever and fidget wasnt impressed lol

I then had to walk to my clinic for my consultant appt, got there all the lights were off. Eventually my MW arrived but she said that she couldnt get hold of the consultants and doubted that they were coming in. She checked me, I had low BP surprisingly after this mornings treks lol and baby had a strong HB too yay! She did pull the notes up from my scan, but was very cagey about she said as no doctor was there, she did tell me not to worry, there was loads they could do if there was a heart problem, and that it was likely the awkward position didnt help. I'll see the dr after my next scan, but HB is strong and was 155bpm so Im not worried, its been a constant rate since 12 weeks. I am glad to be back home though lolol


----------



## wild2011

aww hun lots of trecking for u, our school was closed, thank goodness, its still coming down thick n fast, busy being sick tho so no intention of going no where


----------



## BrandiCanucks

How the heck are you ladies getting more snow and school closures than I am when I'm in freaking Canada?!

Oh wait, it's Christmas vacation anyway. No more school until January 3. Then I go back for 6 days and I AM FINISHED!! Sort of...I have to complete a 600 hour placement, but I won't have to study for exams anymore, or dress in my uniform or attend school until 8:00pm. It'll be nice.

I'm frustrated though, my daughter has been having a lot of breathing issues lately and I've had her at the emergency room twice this week. She has tonsillitis, swollen adenoids, a double eye infection and her sitting oxygen level is 95, but when she lays down to sleep, it's as if all collapses and she struggles. She was awake for half the night struggling to breathe, desperate to lay down and sleep but only able to breathe when sitting. Her grunts uon exhale and the forced exhalation and the fear in her eyes is starting to scare me. The emergency room the other day also measured her laying oxygen at only 78 percent! No wonder she's not getting enough sleep, she's not getting enough oxygen when tries and he human body is naturally going to choose oxygen over sleep.

What I don't understand is why they just sent her home and did nothing for her. We even had to fight with her pediatrician this past week to get a referral to an ENT. She laid on his bed and he listened to her chest with the stethoscope, then sat her up and says "I'm not hearing what you are." REALLY DOC?! That's because it's not in her chest, it's in her sinuses for crying out loud! Take the darn stethoscope out of your ears and just listen to her struggle.

I don't know how else to help her. We already do the humidifier, Vicks vaporub, shower steam before bed, taking her in the cold but NOTHING seems to work. I just wish someone would help her already.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh brandi hun she sounds very very poorly!! Here they wont let kids out of hospital with O2 levels under 96%!, and then they like them to be higher. I assume she is on antibiotics or something? i really hope they kick in quickly for her. I had to have my tonsils out when I was 11yrs as they made me so poorly, as soon as Joshua started to have problems they chose to operate before it caused any major issues. I really hope she is feeling well soon, loads and loads of pillows so she can try sleeping say up right, and as much fluids as she can musta!

School holidays start next week for us, and the school said it will open next week if the snow clears over the weekend :) The snow stopped earlier and I really dont think we're expected to get any more. Just hopefully it'll rain now and not turn to icey mush, its the best we can hope for lol


----------



## Inge

so tired again lately. But I have been playing Call of duty black ops this morning on the ps3 :blush: even though I always row with OH about him spending so much time on it :blush: I was on there for an hour and didnt realised the time slipping by :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- I understand the thick hair issues, I have very long hair which is naturally straight and have a lot of it, its probably my favoirite part oif me but I only wash my hair twice week. A. Because u should only do it 2/3 times a week when u have longer thick hair, b. Cause it takes over an hour or so to blow dry and curl but once I do it lasts and looks clean for a few days because I survive ion between with dry shampoo and lavender baby powder which also gives it added volume and texture. I'm a bit obessed with my hair always looking good. Like you I love how soft and shiny it is after coloring it which I have to do every 3 weeks because I'm naturally a medium golden blonde and dye it dark brown and my hair has always grown very fast, like an inch a month so I look like an idiot with very blonde roots against dark brown. Wow that was a hair rant! Hahahaha sorry! 

So I look like a fool currently, ieven tho I'm on vacay in a very sunny place, I don't do the sun. Its so bad for you but I like being sun kissed so every week I have someone come do an airbrush tan on me. Well yesterday I fell asleep a few hrs after I got sprayed and I put my bikini on this am to get in pool and I have all these sheet marks on my side and back and arms. I look like a leper. So now today I have to go to the spa that does it so they can scrub all the tan from yesterday off then redo it. I will make sure not to nap after haha. My husbyy keeps making fun of me, it looks sooooo ridiculous right now. 

Somehow I've sorta lost my hunger the last couple days and am eating normally, so I weighed myself this morning and lost 1.6 lb, so almost 2 lb. Weird.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hopeful how do you stop your hair looking greasey? i know i should only do mine 2/3 times a week but since getting pregnant it looks soooooooooooooooo greasey and keeps falling out in clumps arghhhhhh My hair is probably the one thing i love about me, but just recently i look like ive been dragged through a hedge and never washed lol i washed it last night and will guarantee you it'll look worse than ever by tomorrow!

Bless your tan hun lol Hope the spa can get you all evened out :) You're putting on a bikini and im here in 2 pairs of socks, jumper and curlled up by the fire with a blanket lolol

i spoke to my MW today about my weightloss, she sais so long as my BMI doesnt go under healthy then weightloss is actually good for the baby if you eat healthily and its not due to malnutrician. Your body is probably just shifting the hunger foods from the previous weeks :)


----------



## hopefulmama

New- OK, this will be lengthy but get ready for best hair advice ever. I even taught this to my friend who is this celeb hair stylist and won like best stylist of the year last year for elle and vogue. Skip mostuirizing shampoos, use volume boosting shampooing, when u get out of shower keep towel on a bit then wait 10 min and boot a vulimizing moose and a root lifting spray. Then combs thru hair and put towl back on for 5 min so the heat let's it sink a bit. So now 15 min later use a dry shampoo spra just on the roots to add volume that will stay, doing it while wet will add extra texture and the extra product helps from roots getting greasy. Then blow dry ur head upside down until its aboutt 80% dry then if u use a flat paddle brush or round brush for shape that's when u start doing it when its nearlyu dry. Style as usual then if I did it in the morning or afternoon bfore bed use the dry spray shampoo on just ur roots or use a little baby powder in your hands and flip head upside down and run hands thru hair to absorb excess oil. But not too much powder at once, do it gradually otherwise your hair will look dull. if u washed and styled @ night just do it in the AM and flip head upside down and boost some heat from blow dryer thru it then so be it. And on day 1 and 2 after the shampoo just do the dry shampoo or baby powder thng in the AM and PM or before going somewhere. Also the dry shampoos or powder keep ur hair smelling fresh, hence y I say to flip upside down because u get the base of hair which tends to get oiliest and smell. I also forgot to add that before blow drying use a mosturizing shine spray JUST ON ENDS of hair to keep it from getting dry the next couple days. About every 4 washes using a cleansing shampoo that gets rid of build up and really massage it in scalp to get it out (tony and guy make a good one u can get @ boots) then use your regular volumizing shampoo after the cleansing shampoo, products I suggest for trying this would be : Ojon dry shampoo spray (not sure if they have in UK, if not u can use any dry shampoo spray that one just smells amazing and is organic), johnsons lavender chamomile baby powder, tony & guy volumizing shampoo and conditioner which is the red bottle. Any brand of a shine spray for your ends because I use sonme french stuff I can only get in south of france. Also a good light hold finishing spray when ur done will keep everythng good without looking like hairspray or hard. 

Let me know if u have any questions haha.


----------



## hopefulmama

New if u give me ur email I will send u a pic of my hair I just took which is from how I styled it monday and haven't washed since. I'm on my blackberry so I can't figure out how to add photos to the site with this phone.


----------



## mummy3

My hairs all falling out:cry: It was thin anyway with the thyroid but now its just embarrassing, you ladies all have gorgeous hair, hopeful your looks a beautiful colour in your avatar:flower:

Brandi im really sorry about your daughter, thats awful they are not doing more when her o2 drops that low!

New thats some crazy walking, no wonder your losing weight lol.

Wild, hows the sick family? After my eldest dd started yest evening, my son and husband started in the night:dohh:

Lucky, can we get pics of the new hair?


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- sorry about your hair. Thanks about my avatar photo.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im going to copy and print all that info ty so much hun!! 

arghhhhh mummy, mine is thick (was lol) so its not causing to many problems falling out but its not its usual self and gets me down :( 

Hopeful you do look like you have gorgeous hair! I will send my email in a mo! 

Sorry wild and mummy you still got poorly families :( hope you all feeling better real soon!!

I dont make a habit of walking all that lol thats what cars are for right??? lolol but I live in a ermmm whats the word i want lol like the dip between 2 mountains lol so Im below sea level effectively, so its a hill either side of the street to get off, a steep one lol and neither are allowing cars up or down lol so it was walk or stay home, and well i couldnt leave an elderly patient in bed in this weather with no meds so it was walk grrrr lol I later found out lots of girls who live near by me rang in and took the day off lol .... think walking scored me some much needed brownie points not only did i get to work, i walked and im 21 weeks pregnant lol might get them off my back for a few weeks lol


----------



## Inge

My hair is shoulder length and quite thick and I wash it every 2 days. So monday,weds,fri,sun nights... 
I doesnt get that greasy since becoming pregnant which is great but 2 days is the longest I can last, It was 2 days last night but I couldnt be bothered to wash it so waited til this morning :wacko:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I left my hair the other day Inge, ermmm when was my scan, Tuesday, so i washed it Monday, saw my friend Tuesday and Wednesday and my hair was sooooooo bad wednesday I felt really embarrassed! Im defintley going to give Hopefuls tips a try lol and Im having it cut and coloured just after Christmas so that should inject some life into it. I dont think this weather is helping we've had a very cold wet and windy summer/autumn and winter so far! maybe i should wear a hat and protect it from the elements lol


----------



## luckyme225

Ohhh... I've been thinking about turning to try shampoo for my in between days. Especially with baby #2 coming soon. I normally wash my hair 3 times a week but my hair is really long so it takes an hour just to do it day one, and 20 minutes a day on the days I don't wash just to touch it up. I'm scared cutting it short because everyone loves my long hair but I figure I will just grow it out again. Not that it will be short really being under my shoulder but it will be short to me. I'll try to remember to have hubby take a pic or I'll try and take one on my phone mummy.

Oh and hopeful I've had a spray tan mishap too. Fell asleep with my hand under my arm, my hand got a huge dark streak. Let's just say I learned my lesson lol. I need a good spray tan to give me a fake pregnancy glow. Maybe I will go just before Christmas.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Has anyone seen Corrie this week?? I want my hair cut like Becky lol but I know if I go to the bob look thing I'll desparately regret it because it will only stay looking good in the salon lol after that it'll be a nightmare and take ages to grow out lol


----------



## luckyme225

post a picture of her hair! or a link,


----------



## new_to_ttc

https://www.corrieblog.tv/gallery/2010/12/coronation_stre_1388/16_12_CORO_ASHELY_FUNERAL_02.JPG

I think this is the best image I can find, it was only aired last night so not many images. She is the blonde bobbed one without the child. Id love to go back blonde too but that wont happen lol


----------



## lisaf

I'm so jealous of the thick haired girls!!!
Mine is super super fine and I don't have a ton of it. Its been behaving well so far in this pregnancy.
I CANNOT go more than 2 days without a shampoo or else it gets flattened on my head with the grease... its so fine and delicate that I really cannot blow-dry it more than a few times a weak without damaging it/breaking too much!

I do however, LOVE dry shampoo... if I get to that 2nd day and am in too much of a rush to shampoo in the shower etc... I just use that and my hair looks GREAT :)


----------



## wild2011

i get my hair trimmed regularly during pregnancy but never coloured, any good hairdresser round here, will not colour it for you while pregnant. im guessing it varies in different areas, but they dont here the only time ive gotten away with it is in first tri when theyve not known im expecting, i dont get on with home dye anymore, so will have to comprimise and wait or do it when bubs arrives at salon. my hair has been super good condition this time, im so used to it being lifeless and like a chip pan so making the most this time, whats a dry shampoo?x


----------



## lisaf

That stinks wild! Its one of those things that if the room is well-ventilated you are fine! There are less harsh dyes too.
The studies that showed that hair dyes might cause a problem were done on HAIRDRESSERS who were exposed for hours and hours each day!
I'm sure the pollution outside is more damaging (though of course you can't avoid the pollution).


----------



## wild2011

its not the fumes its the effect on your hair scalp. Those training and qualifying have it drilled into them also to never colour a pregnant womans hair. i from previous experience wont ne way, i lost huge sections of hair during my first pregnancy.


----------



## lisaf

huh.. I've never heard that to be honest... they don't really even bother warning you not to do it anymore around here


----------



## wild2011

i think it varies in different areas.

4 pregnancies and never had either of the salons i use allowed hair colouring. I wouldnt risk it again after my bad experience and loss of hair lol.good brand of home dye and a regular cut all the way for me, then a full head of the smellies strongest colours when bubs is here. :)

nothing better than a makeover though, specially before all the third tri's aches n pains.xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I wouldnt trust the ingredients of a home dye but hairdresser colours are perfectly safe hun, is only certain colours you cant have and peroxide.


----------



## luckyme225

Around here they say it's safe because no studies have shown otherwise. Doctors sometimes like you to wait until after first tri but don't consider it a big deal as long as your in a well ventilated place. 

New- Her hair is cute! I love that color blonde.

Anyways here's the pic mummy. Sorry no makeup eek. Gonna wait a little longer since I need it to last all night. Camera phone pic so it's not the best shot ever.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- I like the color, its a nice medium chestnut brown. Glad you didn't go too short! 
Right now my hair isn't as dark as usual since I've been out in the sun, its got a nice golden pieces through out. 
notmally I would say my hair is very kardashian-esque now its more like eva mendes hair color. I've been on my effin blackberry all day and the mobile site won't let me attach the photo I took earlier. Annoyin.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ah ok i figured it out. So this was my hair this morning without washing it since monday haha.. not so bad. Also take into consideration i havent brushed it either in 24s hrs when this was taken.
 



Attached Files:







hair.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## luckyme225

I love your hair hopeful. Do you normally blow dry then touch up with a curling iron? I think I'm over blow drying, straightening, then curling my hair. Now that it's so much shorter I'm glad I can cut down on styling time.


----------



## hopefulmama

Well in that pic its air dried and I curled it tuesday. I normally blow dry it upside down tils its almost dry and then last 5 min let air dry. If I don't feel like curling it I just put my hair in 4 little buns along base of hair or ears lenth with just roots teased and blast with blow dryer and let it be then it comes out a wee bit wavy, not as coiffed.


----------



## mummy3

Wow lucky, hopeful you guys have amazing hair! 

Lucky that colour really suits you and you defo do not need makeup:thumbup:

Hopeful you haven't washed it in 4 days? It looks super clean:wacko: Also your pic is very glamourous:flower:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- no I hadn't washed it since monday, I finally washed a few hrs ago. Haha not glamorous at all, no make up on and in beach dress with unbrushed hair, but thank you very much.


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks mummy, I'm happy with the color. I love how soft it is after being colored.


----------



## lisaf

ok, now I'm even more jealous!!! :haha:

Seriously haven't brushed/combed in 24 hours? I can't go 4 hours without my hair needing a brush or else I look like I just got out of a convertible or out of bed etc...


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow you ladies have gorgeous hair!!!! Lucky thats a really love cut and colour! Hopeful my hair would never look that good after 4 days wow i need to master your hair tips!! lol

Ive woke up to even more snow this morning arghhhh Had lots of plans for this weekend and i think its all going to fall through! The weather report said we'd have a light snow shower at 6am... I woke up at 8am to find at least 4inches and it still coming down arghhhhhhhh No way am i going to be able to take the car out not that id want to can imagine the state of the roads but i really do have things needing doing :(


----------



## wild2011

were snowed in too hun, had inches overnight and its still coming, i have my mum staying who is an elf at her rotary clubs santas grotto today and tomoz and she cant get there lol


----------



## Soph22

ech! here I go again! I thought I was over my food poisoning or whatever it was I had last weekend but again last night (now) I've been up all night with vomiting and diarrhea. I'll call my doc's office when it opens. Anyone else had experience with this? So not fun!


----------



## wild2011

i have similar its a stomach bug and my children have it, i cant eat anything if it goes on for more than 48 hours ill go to my doctor but im sure it will pass for me by then, unfortunately its a regular occurance for me as kids will bring nasty germs home from school grrr hope ur better soon x


----------



## hopefulmama

Thanks new! A few of my friends said I should make a youtube tutorial on how to style your hair and to start. reviewing products. Sounds really stupid, but if you came to my house and saw my bathroom and apothecary closet you'd think I was running a store. I have every product you can imagine and about 3-4 dif brands of it and my husband makes fun of me nonstop. I also rotate my shampoo/conditioners after using it twice because your hair starts to get used to it so I go between 4 dif ones and some conditioning masks. I'm a real nut for fashion and beauty. Make-up is an entire other obsession, but its funny because I don't wear a lot of it I just LOVE going and buying make up and skin care products at sephora and I'm addicted to beauty.com. 

Wow that sucks about snow. I miss snow. I actually don't like hot weather and sunny days, I've always been more of a fan of london/paris weather, one big reason I prefer NY over miami.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Wild sorry I shouldnt laugh but that is quite funny lol... I dug a gap in the snow earlier and had joshua stand in it as the snow came to his knee! lol Measuring about 10" on the pavement although much less on the roads as its more compact lol (everyone is walking on the roads.. no cars are moving lol)

Soph :hugs: hun so sorry you not feeling well again. I get like that if I have milk, so Ive had to completely stop having it (didnt beofre pregnancy and hope it'll stop once he's here). Have you eaten/drank the same thing as last time? Although there is a huge amount of viral bugs going round with stomach bugs coughs and colds all mixed it maybe you have that are just havent shifted it properly first time? Hope you feeling better soon xxxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lol hopeful, I have never wore make up and the most skin care i do is exfolliating pmsl i do like to pamper my hair though rofl I probably should wear make up during pregnancy because my skin looks so pale, but usually Im quite olive skinned and have rosey lips so never needed make up au naturel has worked lol Now i just look like a snowlady pmsl


----------



## hopefulmama

Aww new! I'm sure you look great!


----------



## meow951

Well that was fun......

OH walked me to work this morning as i didn't want to drive the car as it was so icey. Well it was fine on the way there because i could hold onto his arm. On the way back on your own, not so fun.....

Get super worried about falling and squishing bumpy!


----------



## wild2011

lol new i think its funny too, they are raising money for their charity and do it every year at a posh garden centre in cardiff. dh has promised to get her car out so she can go tomorrow lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Omg I got the nod to say the kids Christmas party is going ahead tomorrow no matter what, and Im on buffet duty lol (well half of it with another mum). I had bought bits, but long term plan was to go shopping today, and as we werent forecast for snow even on Thursday I decided to do it all today. However, woke up to all this snow and werent sure if the party was going ahead. So I just had to brave the snow again, walk all the way across town to Morrisons then carry 9 bags of shopping back home!!! Now i have all the cooking to do... the kids better turn up tomorrow pmsl


----------



## luckyme225

Soph- think I may have gotten food poising type thing last night. I had about five contractions and I started getting sick later in the night into today. Which is not fun when you have company over. Hope you start feeling better soon.

New- I'm the same way, pregnancy makes me so pale.

Hopeful- you should do a hair tutorial, I love watching them on youtube!


----------



## new_to_ttc

This is so much hard work lol 100 sausage rolls baked, 1million (ish pmsl) cheese sticks prepared and batch 1 of 8 cakes in the oven lol Im sure i have forgotten something but oh well I highly doubt there will be enough turn up to eat it lol Tina (other mum) is doing sausages and sandwiches and someone has crisps ermmmmmm we had a lot more on the to do list but I dont remember any of it now lol What else does a finger buffet for kids need??


----------



## 24/7

Remebering back to when I was at parties when younger....
Cocktail sausages, sausage rolls, chicekn nuggets, sandwiches, crisps, biscuits, sweets, cakes, cucumber bits, cheese, crackers, errrr.... :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh pretty much what we got lol think Im missing the trifles etc but that'll be too messy for the size of party lol Ive got 2/3s of the cakes done now lol well they not iced or decorated yet pmsl Joshua just asked me... will you still be baking when I wake up in the morning lol.. I sincerely hope not!!! lol


----------



## 24/7

Hahahahaha, what a cutie!! :D 

Can we have party food pictures please, one of my huge pregnancy cravings is a buffet, but can't eat one because of my coeliac!! :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww I can take some tomorrow of it all if you wish lol Im only half of it lol I can take some of my cakes when they finished lol The first 4 batches are cooled enough now I think to be decorated so off to do them while my butterfly cakes are baking lolol Its a damm good job I love kids and Christmas lol

Im also doing the disco, and I remmebered about 2 minutes ago, Ive burny off a load of cd's but I havernt typed up the labels yet pmsl I still need another CD of the crazy party songs like macarana and one hop 2 hop thingy rofl... kids these days dont do black lace and superman lolol


----------



## mummy3

Just popping to say hi and to give the UK girls a laugh. Going to the mall shopping and to see santa in a couple of hours and the highlight of the day, at 6pm they are putting on a magical fake snowstorm :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

My mouth is watering at the thought. :p

My dream buffet right now would be.... Cocktail sausage, sausage rolls, chicken nuggets, cheese cubes, potato salad, coleslaw, pasta salads, cucumber, tomato, lettuce, carrots, celery, avocado, bread rolls, beef slices, ham, chicken, smoked salmon, sour cream and chive dip, salsa, new potatoes, a cold pizza slice and a few chips, and some crisps, salt and vinegar, cheese and onion and beef flavour. :blush::haha: The followed by jelly, ice cream, strawberry cheesecake and chcolate cake. The end!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7... what about cakes!!! My cakes are to die for lol frosting ones are finished, as are the chocolate krispie cakes lol Just butterfly cakes to do and we're laughing i got 24 done, 12 in the oven and erm about 12/24 to do not sure how far the mix will go lol 

mummy that is soooo funny ffs just come here and you can have as much snow as your heart desires lol Hope you and the kids have a great time xxxx


----------



## 24/7

NOW I WANT THEM TOO!! :p 
I've gone crazy!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

come help yourself Im sick of the sight of them lol and the darn krispie cakes arent sticking together... im a sponge person but these were specifically asked for lol she said to me put syrup in the chocolate they'll stick perfect..... hmmmm i think not!!!! they do have pretty holly and berry icing decorations hand cut out by moi rofpmsl


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh krispy cakes are yummy!! At school we always used to make them with shreaded wheat at easter!! Might see if I can make a GF version of rice krispy ones, yummmy!! have to admit, never heard of the syrup thing before. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Nor me.. I just put chocolate and rice krispies in lol but the lady who asked for them said ooooh if you put syrup in they stick so much better so i have done and well erm half are not bad half are erm oops!! but tough rofl... maybe if i squirt syrup over the top they'll stick??? lol


----------



## 24/7

Squirt and just hope for the best, lol!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

do you think so?? lol oh god lol im not putting my name to these lol


----------



## 24/7

Try it on a couple and see what happens, I'm worried the might just go really hard when they dry.... xx


----------



## BizyBee

Mmm. All this talk of food is making me hungry!

Things have slowed down here and we haven't had snow for a few days. I had fun yesterday since I made gingerbread houses with my students. I have 2 days of school next week and can't wait to be on vacation.


----------



## cheree89

Happy Sunday everyone! 

I don't even know how many pages I am behind in this thread - LOL! I have been busy! Last week was crazy at work, Friday night OH took me out to a fancy dinner and to the Nutcracker, and yesterday was a marathon shopping day - and I am still not done with my christmas shopping! 'Tis the season for madness!!! Despite the craziness, I am having a blast. Of course, I bought a couple of nice sweaters for myself on my shopping spree yesterday. :winkwink:

I hope you all are keeping well...


----------



## wild2011

best crispie cake tips- handful of marshmallows or a cheap tesco version of mars bars or too in with choc to melt and they stick a dream nom nom, dont fancy syrup it would make them taste different lol, i used to make them daily for our cafe in ammanford. talking of baking, ive made several bathces of welsh cakes today, nom nom i love my bakestone lol


----------



## Soph22

lucky- I hope you're feeling better. It's no fun at all to be sick with company!
I ended up going to the hospital yesterday afternoon to get rehydrated by an IV. I'm feeling somewhat better. Just not sure why this keeps happening. Twice in 6 days? That seems weird to me. Are we just more susceptible to food poisoning and/or stomach bugs while pregnant?
Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## lisaf

soph - our immune systems ARE lower while pregnant... a lot of our energy goes towards growing a human being :) I do think we're also more susceptible to food poisoning... I think that is part of what causes morning sickness or aversion to stuff (doesn't always make sense, but from an evolutionary perspective, getting sick at the sight of raw meat is probably a defense mechanism to prevent eating undercooked meat etc..)


----------



## luckyme225

Soph- thanks. I'm doing much better. Sorry you had to go to the hospital. Hope your feeling better soon. Lisa is right, our immune systems are lower during pregnancy, making it easier to get sick.


----------



## mummy3

Lucky im sorry you got sick:hugs: My son had the sickness bug, he was sick on the monday, got better then was sick again on the friday, very odd!
:hugs: for you too soph.

New, I really really want some of your cakes! If I come over for the snow can you save me some?

The snowstorm was basically chemical bubbles but the kids LOVED it, Anja really didn't like santa tho :rofl: will try and get a pic up when hubby back.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww ladies i hope you're feeling a lot better!!

Mummy bless please do come and get the kids some real snow lol Its starting to get on our nerves lol Still no cars are getting on or off the street and had a text from the school, that is shut this week too!! Work also been on the phone trying to get me to cover shifts on my day off, but Ive declined as i dont want to walk on the ice in my condition, snow is one thing ice is another!

24/7 so sorry I didnt get a buffet photo lol I was put in the disco booth and stayed there all day lol I have got photos of the cakes though lol And mummy go fight the kids im sure there is a few left lol What Welsh cakes have you made hun??


----------



## 24/7

Nevermind new, probably would have made me want one even more!! :p

I have a problem.... I can't poo, and I'm in so much pain. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh not nice. Have you tried plenty of fruit and natural releases? Im trying to think of things that help??


----------



## 24/7

Trying the fruit and vegetables, and had a litre of OJ today but no joy so far. :( Can't eat alot of high fibre food, as most of it has gluten in it, and although it would fix the problem, I'd also be very poorly, argh. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thought fibre slowed things down?


----------



## 24/7

Maybe it does, I'm not sure, who knows, but I can't eat much, whatever it does. :D
I just don't know what to do, it hurts, I'm all bloated and well, yeah.... :( xx


----------



## meow951

Too much fibre slows things down, fibre is needed to maintain a healthy gut flow which is probably why you are having troubles 24/7 if you can't eat certain things.

What about some lactulose/fibogel? That should get things moving.


----------



## 24/7

I need a big bowl of bran flakes. :(
Will see if I can get either of them tomorrow if no luck before then, I'm getting desperate now!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

sweetcorn, seasme seeds and grapes lol

awww hun hope things move quickly for you xxx


----------



## 24/7

I so hope so, I know I shouldn't, but I can't help it, I'm getting abit panicy over it now. :( xx


----------



## SteffyRae

I haven't been on much, I have my ultrasound on tuesday at 9am im soo excited to find out if i have a little prince or princess!


----------



## lisaf

maybe try prunes??


On a different note, had my private ultrasound today and got excellent confirmation that I am in fact on team blue! :)


----------



## hopefulmama

So today I went shopping and went overboard. Both with all the stuff I got etc but also I over extended myself by being on my feet all day and now my lower back and feet are killing me. My mother in law took me shopping and you'd think she was me age by how much she can go. I got some really great shoes today :) 

Lucky- glad you're feeling beTter. 
Lisa- that's great about your scan today.


----------



## hopefulmama

So tomorrow I'm baking xmas cookies and doing home made frosting as well. Its some recipe from my mom that I grew up loving around holidays. I've only made them once before but excited to eat them. 

I thnk I've mentioned I have a varicosed vein on my right calf/behind knee from the birth control I used to take. Well up until now it hasn't bothered me much but the last couple days I've noticed its gotten worse aesthetically and sort just makes my leg hurt a bit or as they say 'tired legs' - I always have it elevated at night or when I'm laying down reading but I guess with the mix of going farther w/pregnancy and constantly being on my feet walking around exploring the island perhaps is the culprit. 

And final thought and question is.... I have been feeling the baby kicking a lot lately tiny little thuds, generally 2 orr 3 at a time but by the time my husband runs over, no more kicks. Anyone experience this? And if so, do you just wait it out til your farther along and its more obvious to others or do you do or eat thngs that make the baby kick?


----------



## BizyBee

Hopeful, I find it happens randomly. Unfortunately, hubby can't feel it yet. I think movement can usually be felt outside between 22 and 25 weeks, although it varies.


----------



## 24/7

Yay Lisa!!!!
Heart scan for me today.... xx


----------



## meow951

One more sleep until i get to see my baby again! :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies, just popping in quickly to tell you I have my scan this afternoon. Its really snowy and more snow predicted today so going to have to walk the looong way so Dylan can be in his pushchair part of the way, hes a brill walker but over a mile each way is too far. Probably going to leave really early then hang about in the hospital cafe until scan time. 

Ill update later to let you know what team im on and will upload pics later this week when i get my laptop. 

hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good luck with your scans wiggler and steffy!!!

Hopeful hope your leg pain doesnt get worse during pregnancy, hopefully its just the long walking and exploring! Have a rest, no more shopping ;) lol

Lisa huge congratulations on the private scan, are you feeling ok about team blue? Boys really are cute and make great mummys boys hehe You'll never be without a cuddle!! 

Hopeful that happens all the time here with Joshua. Joshua has felt a few kicks but generally baby starts and Joshua pounds on me then baby stops lol But Joshua is persistant and just parks his hands on my bump until baby kicks again lol Joshua has got into a habit of lying on my tummy in the evening when we're watching tv and eventually knows baby will wake up and kick his cheek lol Its so sweet, but not sure you'd want your hubby parked on your bump for hours lol

24/7 I'll be thinking of you today hun! I hope they can see all they want to see and give you some positive answers. Let us know what they say :hugs:

as for here, Im being kicked by fidget and annoyed by child its soooo much fun lol School is shut, they decided just to stay closed for Christmas what with the snow turning into ice so I have him home all day and he is already too loud lol I like my peaceful Mondays, looks like I'll be a few weeks until I get another one lol


----------



## wild2011

good luck with all the upcomign scans,

weve had 7+ inches so far this morning, and its not eltting up and blowing a gale so drifting this is set to continue till early hours of the morning, i hope dh gets home x


----------



## 24/7

We are home from our scan, and they have said the heart looks good, but won't guarentee anything, but thats good enough for us, as we needed some positive news, now to get through our wednesday scan and hopefully we will be having a very merry christmas. Sam was very well behaved, and stayed still for the duration of the scan in the perfect position, although did manage to find the time to show off his boy bits. :D He's head down now too, so fingers crossed he stays there. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no Wild, hope he gets home! Snow has cleared here now but its pure ice :(

24/7 thats lovely news :) I hope Wednesday goes just as well, Im sure it will! I doubt Sam will be staying head down just yet though lol he has a lot of wriggling to do before he settles hehe 

I just got my scan date for 5th january, 3pm, so hopefully fidget will be more cooperative and they'll get a good view of the heart. he doesnt like early mornings like his mummy lol


----------



## 24/7

And given his personality who knows what position he will end up in, he seems abit of a live wire. :D

Not long to wait until yours now new, it was a really interesting one, you could see lots. xx


----------



## wild2011

glad it was good news at the scan, dh has been stranded for over 3 hours in the same spot its at a stand still and hes miles from home, i want my strak out the boot lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww poor dh wild lol Im seeing cars moving on the street oooooooo once this happens Im getting my car on the top road and leaving it there all week lol least i'll be able to get out and about the higher roads are gritted lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies, the scan went really well, baby is healthy and growing well, but kept their legs closed the whole time so im team yellow!!!!!!! 

Its really slippy out there so deffo not going out again until the ice has cleared x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww wiggler so glad everything was ok :) Sorry you've been forced into team yellow but its not too long to wait to find out xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 24/7

You OH has my sympathies Wild, after my 13 hour traffic jam in the last lot of snow!! 
And good news re scan Wiggler, and yay for team yellow!! xxx


----------



## meow951

Wiggler- Glad everything was ok, what a nice surprise though when bubs arrives!

I really don't know whether to find out or not tomorrow (co operative baby permitting!)


----------



## 24/7

Finding out for us has been wonderful, we have bonded so much with the baby now, and he feels like a real little person, not just a baby we will have one day, but at the same time we have had our big suprise. What are you pulling more towards meow? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im sooo glad I found out because I was swayed so much to a girly bump lol Least now I can plan better names than Lily and Eloise hehe not sure my little son would appreciate those hehe


----------



## Inge

Had scan at 2:20pm. Baby was perfectly healthy but I had to empty my bladder to get baby to move to a better position but he was moving so much, kicking and punching the air and opening and closing his little hands. Just as she was about to finish I asked if she could see anything that points to girl or boy and she said definately:cloud9:
She showed us and theres dinfinately no mistake he is a boy :cloud9: So Leo Andrews is 20wks and 2 days old :cloud9: Gary couldnt take his eyes off of the screen and I started to cry as soon as she said boy :cry: So happy to know the gender and Garys gonna go buy something blue tomorow from matalan when he's on his xmas 12hr shift :wacko:


----------



## 24/7

Wow, another boy!! :D Congratulations Inge, and welcome to team blue!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww congratulations Inge, another little may boy :) so glad all was well for you xxx


----------



## Inge

Thanks girls x lots of boys here now isnt there? I was telling oh bout that :haha: I was so amazed at him when he started to open and close his hands at us like he was waving :thumbup: He had his legs crossed at the ankles and was waving his feet too :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww so sweet... my little fidget managed to peek his face up, a quick look at mummy then looked down, me thinks he might be a shy little boy, totally opposite to his big brother lol


----------



## lisaf

congrats on all the scans ladies!
I'm so glad I found out the sex, lol... I was so convinced it was a girl that it would have been a bit of a shock and with the post-natal hormones it might not have been a pretty sight! :haha:

It seems like everyone is having boys!
My little guy had his arm up by his head during my scan... have some 3D pics of him doing that.


----------



## new_to_ttc

has anyone got any 20 week photos??? We need baby scans lol


----------



## Inge

I thought Id be dissapionted at the baby being a Boy as OH really wanted a Girl but when she said "Boy" my heart melted and I loved him even more. I thought it was funny she was so sure as I was worried they wouldnt be able to tell the sex but he wasnt shy :haha:


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> has anyone got any 20 week photos??? We need baby scans lol

I do but they probably wont look that good on pc :growlmad: I have a really spooky one where you can see his eye sockets and front view of face :wacko:


----------



## cheree89

Congrats on the scans ladies! Yay, more team blue! Wiggler - sorry you didn't get to find out the sex of your LO (but I am secretly happy, b/c I am Team Yellow! :winkwink:). I have my 20 week scan on Thursday, but only for the check-up part - I am staying yellow until he/she is here. Meow, you should totally wait! :thumbup:


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler- congrats on a healthy scan! Will you stay team yellow?

Inge- Welcome to team blue :blue: congrats!


----------



## luckyme225

Anyone else overly tired? I could sleep all day every day. I feel like I could fall asleep at work even though I'm busy. I was even able to sleep in because my husband is on vacation for Christmas but I woke up feeling like I needed at least a few more hours to feel well rested.


----------



## lisaf

Did someone request pictures? :) hehe... here ya go!!!
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound006-1.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound002-2.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound001-1.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound005-1.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound003-1.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound004-1.jpg


----------



## Inge

so cute lisa :cloud9: I was amazed at how clearly you can see everything like the face. 
Im gonna be on a high for days! Leo is gonna be such a mummys boy :haha:


----------



## 24/7

My 20 week scan is wednesday, so all being well pictures to follow!! :D
Love the pics Lisa. xx


----------



## Inge

anyone else having a hot face flush or just me?:dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

God I hate tums. They are so gross.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lucky Ive been tired but I also been super busy so Ive put it down to that, plus Ive been 'sleeping' on the sofa so not getting too much decent sleep. have you been busy at work hun?

Lisa what a gorgeous little boy you got there, arent those images clear! So lovely :) 

Cant wait till Wednesday for yours 24/7. Did they not give you one today? The lady told me because he wasnt lying very well positioned they'd give me a scan picture at the heart scan, I hope she wasnt fibbing me Id be gutted if I dont get a scan pic, although I know his health is paramount, but after I find out he is ok, then I'll be gutted about his pic!


----------



## luckyme225

lol hopeful I eat the smoothie flavored kind.

great pics Lisa!


----------



## luckyme225

New- work is busy but I've only been back two days lol. Have you been falling asleep on the couch before you go to bed?


----------



## new_to_ttc

luckyme225 said:


> New- work is busy but I've only been back two days lol. Have you been falling asleep on the couch before you go to bed?

:blush: ermmmm yup lol then waking in the night way too tired to drag myself upstairs to bed lol I need a bungalow lol

And your body is super busy making a precious little person so 2 days doing your job would be enough to make most people tired out never mind a pregnant lady. Glad you got a lie in, and rest whenever you get the chance :) xxx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Here's my 20 wk scan piccies, i'm so in love with her :)
It feels strange for me saying her & saying the girls as i'll have 2 ha ha!
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09360.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09362.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09363.jpg

19 wk bumpage 
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09340.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09342.jpg


----------



## lisaf

gorgeous pics and what a lovely bump!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww wud lovely pics! and a lovely bump too :) her face is so clear :) Ive said 'boys' a couple of times and it sounds soooooo weird hehe


----------



## 24/7

They didn't put the screen on anything other than the heart. :( So we have to wait until wednesday to see him properly, yet more waiting.

Having had scan one today re potentional problems, with a little bit of stress gone, I realise how hard the last 8 weeks have been, and I am desperate for a break from work to sit back and just relax a little bit, I so want wednesdays scan and consultant on thursday over, but at the same time I'm worried. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww hun the hard bit is done and you got good news, wednesday and thursday are so close and Im sure they'll be fill;ed with just as much good news :)


----------



## 24/7

I really hope so, he seems happy and is always moving, so I'm taking that as a positive. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

They are the things i hold on to too hun, each time i feel him its like another kick to tell me he's ok :hugs:


----------



## cheree89

Great pics Lisa and Wudluv! I get my pic fix on Thursday. I should take a bump pic, b/c I have really popped. I am a bit surprised actually, because I have a long torso. I thought it would be a couple more weeks until I really had a noticeable bump.

Lucky - I am so exhausted lately. It really hits me between 4 and 7 PM. After that, I am fine for a few hours.

Hopeful - I had never had heartburn until I became pregnant - I didn't have the slightest idea what it felt like! Unfortunately, I know what it is now. I was told to drink carbonated water (I like the one with a bit of natural lemon in it - no artificial additives). It does work - and it is way tastier than tums. I drink it a couple of times a week now because I've developed a liking for it and I never get heartburn anymore.

On a totally unrelated subject - oh my boobs! I had to buy all new bras. I have always been pretty slim and athletic looking and have always worn a 34A bra (so for 20 years I have been buying this size!). In fact, I have always loved the look of my breasts and have never wanted to be bigger. They fit my body type perfectly and it wasn't like there was nothing there. I could wear any clothes I wanted - including wearing pasties (no bra) under a sexy dress. I am in my upper thirties and there is no sag here! I am now in a size 36C!!!! I am starting to think it isn't my belly that will get stretch marks! I hope that they go back down a bit once I am done breast feeding without going all deflated. :wacko: I feel like I should be loving my new-found curves - I mean I have friends who get augmentation to be at my current size. I am feeling a bit sorry for myself and a bit vain at the same time - then I feel guilty for feeling vain :dohh: Those of you who have had children - any comforting words for me?


----------



## 24/7

Very true new. :hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry cheree i have no words of boob comfort. I loved my boobs before Joshua, then they grew, then they stuck around 7 years later I still have them.. BUT they didnt get deflated or saggy lol They stayed pert and large pmsl I didnt breastfeed though so hoping this time things will be a bit different :) I heard a lot that when you breastfeed they go back to size when you done, so lets hope this is true xxx


----------



## cheree89

Here's to hoping New!


----------



## lisaf

The boob thing seems to be hereditary/chance hit-or-miss
My mom breastfed all 3 of us.. went up a cup size with each of us and STAYED up :dohh:

Then I've heard from other moms who breastfed or didn't who went back down to their normal size.
Some breastfeeding moms claim that you will get less sag if you breastfeed as the shrinkage isn't as dramatic :shrug:

To me, sag seems more related to gravity and possibly loose skin than anything else, lol...
My boobs have sagged since I was a teen... just the price you pay for having large ones it seems (and probably poor support since my mom was in denial about the size of my boobs and I didn't know better :haha:)


----------



## luckyme225

My boobs went back down to normal. I was a 36 F for the first couple months of breastfeeding, then went down to a 34 E. After I was done I became a 32 C again. The don't look saggy but if I was to lay forward you can tell there is extra skin.


----------



## mummy3

cheree, I'm somewhere between a 30B and a 32 A usually but pregnancy makes them maybe a cup size bigger. I have fed 3 kids for a collective time of 4 years and they still look the same as before I had the kids:thumbup: 

24/7 so glad your heart scan went well and good luck for the next:hugs:

lisa, wud, your Los are soooo cute!

Meow, I have to say I love knowing what im having, I find it helps with bonding ad of course shopping:winkwink: but its very much a personal thing, so good luck on whichever team you decide:flower:

good luck for the 5th jan new, and you let them know you better get that pic!!

Lucky, im constantly knackered too, but only get about 3-4 hours sleep a night. Hope you feel more energised soon.

How many of us are set on a name? my girlie is going to be called Eilidh:cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

I have decided no private scan for me, im staying team yellow, it'll be a great incentive when im pushing. 

cant post scan pics yet until i get the laptop, but they are awful, bubs looks like an alien in them. 

In mega pain with my SPD tonight from practically sliding all the way to the hospital and back, so cant go with OH n Dylan to see santa tomorrow :( OH is going to take pics, but its not the same. 

x x x


----------



## wild2011

all these boys wow, im so intrigued and not too long for me to wait now,lisa love the pics, espec seeing the boy parts pointed out :)


x


----------



## hopefulmama

Cheree- ya I love perrier, always been a fan of water w/gas. I am living on pepcid extra strengh and tums and the most unlikely foods I get heartburn from :(. 
As for the boobs, I've never had kids but I have implants and I'm a 32/34C and now I'm a 36D, it doesn't look it at all, so I was shocked when I got measured for a bra and they said that. My sister in law had a lift and nipples reconstructed back to normal size after her daughter, she hated how big her nipples got and I guess never went back to reg size plus she got saggy so got them nipped. 
On another note, not to be TMI but... When me and husband get naughty when he's playing with boobs or sucking he gets loads of fluid, so I decided to squeeze my boobs and attempt to milk myself today to see what would happen and I got loads of whitish fluid (obvi milk) from right nipple and only clear fluid but lots from left. I hope this is a good sign for breast feeding.


----------



## hopefulmama

There's an eclipse tonight, anyone planning to see it?


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful, I'd say thats a very good sign for bfing, and defo interesting for the DH:winkwink:

Have you tried ranitidine for the heartburn?

My nipples got darker from being pregnant but not bigger, is that an unusual thing?:flower:


----------



## hopefulmama

Great to hear about the BFing. Ya he needs to be more docile with them I guess haha. 
My actual areola have gotten wayy bigger, it grosses me out because I always like my nipples a lot and now yuck. DH just seems to be loving boobs lately, he played it off like he didn't care before but now he is constantly wanting to look, touch, etc and is like ' we should take pics so we can remember these '

I've never tried ranitidine. What is it?


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- Hope you start getting more sleep in soon, lack of sleep is hard on the body. I've been getting OK sleep but I have zero energy, I can't imagine how you feel. We have a set name, Liam. We had names picked out before I was even pregnant. Cute name for your little girl.

hopeful- I think I started leaking colostrum during second trimester with my first. I don't think I started to leak onto my clothes until third trimester though. Needed small nursing pads at the end lol.


----------



## mummy3

Lucky, you guys are really prepared, hubby and I usually take forever to decide on a name:dohh:

Hopeful, ranitidine you take once a day to stop acid indigestion, you can buy it over the counter but you might want to check with your doc. My ob suggested it to me so must be safe tho:thumbup:

I woke today with what feels like strep throat again:dohh: hope everyone else is feeeling good?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Afternoon mummies :)

Ive been out and dug my car from the inches of snow lol Im thinking of driving it to the top road before the temperature drops below freezing again, Ive got work tomorrow so will be harder to drive it first thing lol Thing is it just took so long to clear it Im too tired to be fussed to move it lol I was also thinking if I dont get back on the street maybe i should load it with as much as I can needed for my mums otherwise Im going to have to carry it all (on icey pavements) up to the top road lol Not sure how safe it will be to leave in the car but cant be any worse than me carrying it all in my condition right??? lol I hate the snow lol Of all the weeks to cause chaos :( Anyone would think it was Christmas week lol 

On a baby note... fidget is being really active today, and really strong kicks too. Joshua was so giddy lying on my tummy lol 

Hope you ladies start to feel better soon. I think i had heart burn once or twice, but I never had it before and by the time i realised what it could be it seems to have stopped. Hope your throat is ok mummy, what is strep throat?


----------



## mummy3

new, that snow sounds like its becoming more hassle than fun! Here in san diego we have some rain, and the natives are panicking at it :rofl: it rarely is anything but warm here though. They take days off even just for rain!
Stre throat is basically a bacterial infection of the throat, kinda like the sore throat you get with a cold but more painful and no other cold symptoms.

Is fidget kicking Joshua? My son likes to shout at Eilidh but he hasn't got the patience to sit with his hand on my bump for her to kick him.

I need go shopping too, still haven't got xmas food in! Whats everyoe having?:flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes fidget kicks Joshua a lot. Joshua often lies with his head on my tummy in the evenings and his hand on the other side so he feels a kick one way or another. O know this is probably coincidence, but fidget seems to get more active when Joshua speaks to him, he speaks in Welsh to the bump all the time and fidget seems to respond. 

Hope your throat is better soon!! That sounds awful :(

After I spent the afternoon digging the car out, I came in and it snowed again, went out and there was over an inch of snow covering my car arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh You are not kidding that its become a hassle. i have however managed to get the car to the top round. Well not me, I got it half way up the hill and the car just skidded, no chance. So I got out and cried lol A guy came to my rescue, he was giving me advice on what to do but I just gave him my keys and asked him to do it lol Saved by the raging hormones lol The car is now on the top road. I havent seen that road for days either and thats not much better, so i have no plans to go to work tomorrow I just cant risk it, I cant even get off my street never mind going onto to streets miles away i have no idea what they are like! All my belongings to take to my parents are still in the house lol so will have to carry it all up slowly tomorrow might take a few trips Im going for 3 weeks and I have all the families christmas presents, all Joshuas present and all the presents from santa lol 

As for Christmas dinner lol.... if I am stranded here i got grapes, yoghurt, luncheon meat and frozen cr*p lol If I get to my mums I will have a turkey dinner with all the trimmings and love every mouthful lol


----------



## SteffyRae

I went to u/s and found out i have to go back next wensday at 20 weeks my nurse made it too early but they saw a little penis so looks like team blue!! got to wait till next week to confirm cause his testicals havent desended yet but she said it def looks like a boy!
we have a pic of his pecker, one of his face directly with his hand above his head like he is scratching and you can see his eye lens the u/s lady thought that was cool lol, a perfect pic of his hand and a profile
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound baby pecker.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 9









ultrasound face.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6









ultrasound hi mommy.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4









ultrasound profile.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lisaf

aw, great pics Steffy! Congrats on the boy! That is a very clear and 'classic' between the legs shot! :)

And mummy ... us 'natives' panic in the rain because
a) the roads are slick because it doesn't rain that often
b) the other drivers have no clue how to drive in the rain so the rest of us are scared of them
and
c) it doesn't rain here often so we're just not built to handle them... those palm tree fronds clog up the gutters SO fast! 
:haha:


----------



## MilosMommy7

hey everyone! the scan went great. they said the baby is perfectly healthly. 11oz so far:) hb was at a good 153, same as DS's was. but we're having a GIRL! :D


----------



## lisaf

yay!!! Congrats Milo'sMommy!!! :)
I know when I went for my 2nd scan, they said the hb was 132 and I knew for sure they'd confirm it was a boy :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I WANT MY SCAN!!!!! :D
14 hours to go, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! :D xx


----------



## meow951

Had my scan today.

Baby is healthy and all seems normal. And we are having a little.....BOY! We saw 2 testicles and then a definate view of a willy so the lady said she is certain its a boy. It was amazing seeing all the insides and she was so lovely, explaining everything.


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations Meow!! :D xxx


----------



## mummy3

Aww new I hope you get to your mums, turey dinner sounds much better than frozen cr*p lol, and how cute is Joshua?!

Lisa :rofl: that is exactly what my DH says ( he's native!) I usually just laugh at him, I get the road bit, but the people too scared to run to their cars is really odd..

Meow, steffy yay for team blue:happydance:

Milosmommy, welcome to team pink:hugs:

Thats interesting about the heartrate my little girls has been in the 130s for the last couple of visits, guess she's just trying to be different:haha:


----------



## lisaf

mummy3 said:


> Lisa :rofl: that is exactly what my DH says ( he's native!) I usually just laugh at him, I get the road bit, but the people too scared to run to their cars is really odd..

The being scared about running to your car thing is that most of us do not own rainboots of any kind! Its walking around the rest of the day in wet feet that scares me :haha:
Ok... that and the fact that when it rains where I am, its almost always a tropical storm-type rain... where an umbrella only keeps your face dry, your legs get SOAKED...

BUT... I love the rain... I love it so much and am always happy when its raining :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

thanks! :) i'm excited.
congrats to the ladies that joined team blue!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: yay steffy and meow welcome to team blue!! Milos congratulations on team pink!

24/7 not long to wait hunni!!!

haha at you guys freaking out over rain lol id welcome rain right now lol


----------



## lisaf

it has been non-stop for several days now... you have to pity us a little.. we're just not used to it! If you got some kind of extreme weather or an earthquake or something you'd freak out too  ;)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I would definitely freak out of we had extreme weather, like that big orangey firey ball in the sky we heard of in stories, omg if that showed up in the UK I think the country would come to a nervous breakdown and complete standstill!!!


----------



## lisaf

hmm, do you mean the orange ball of fire from our exploding gas line we had a few months back? That was totally the stuff you see in movies and completely scary! :(
But it doesn't technically qualify as 'weather'


----------



## new_to_ttc

no I mean the sun lol


----------



## lisaf

PMSL!!!!!
Oh THAT thing... I get quite tired of seeing it!


----------



## new_to_ttc

we see it once every maybe decade lol telling you if temps get above 10 degrees c everyone just strips naked and worships it lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://i51.tinypic.com/zwhj0m.jpg
front view of her face. meet Savannah Lynn :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww milos lovely name and great scan, congratulations hunni xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

thank you! :hugs: i wanted a profile shot though!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh, ladies, I am friggin sick. I caught bronchitis and strep throat. I can't eat or drink, I can't sleep and my kids are driving me nuts. I hope this passes by Christmas, or improves.

On a happier note, 22 weeks tomorrow, and I FINALLY have internet!! I'll be around more often


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on all of the healthy scans and new members of team pink, blue, or yellow!

Sorry to hear that some of you are sick. I also have a sore throat and hope it doesn't get worse. 

I had my last day of school today. My students were very excited and we had a fun day. I'm glad I'm off until the 3rd.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive woke up all bahh humbug today :( 

Ive no idea if Im going to make it to my families for Christmas, and if I cant Ive no idea how I am safely going to get to a food store to put something in the fridge. I am fast losing my Christmas spirit and I love Christmas usually. This snow/ice is causing so much chaos. Our council has 2 days of salt/grit left then we totally run out (this happened last year and things got a whole lot worse!). They havent got the resources to plough the streets so unless you live on or near a main road you have little chance, and after tomorrow no chance at all as even the main roads woill be ungritted! Im so close to crying is unbelievable. if the damm snow was fun for the kids it would make things a bit easier but its just hell and solid and compact. Kids are locked inside as much as the adults, no one is finding this weather fun, except maybe those that dont drive who look out their windows and think 'awww isnt it beautiful' grrrrrrrr another 5/6 inches fell last night :cry:


----------



## wild2011

were the same here hun, its a joke, i had a bad fall yesterday in it, :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww Wild hun are you ok???? please please be careful!!!!!!!!! If its not important, dont go out! Arghhhhh i HATE this weather :( No actually scrap that the weather is ok, its the damm councils and government that cant adequately prepare for it that has caused the problems.


----------



## 24/7

Hello from Sam.... :happydance: xx


----------



## wild2011

new_to_ttc said:


> awww Wild hun are you ok???? please please be careful!!!!!!!!! If its not important, dont go out! Arghhhhh i HATE this weather :( No actually scrap that the weather is ok, its the damm councils and government that cant adequately prepare for it that has caused the problems.

yes i ok hun,couldnt drive it so had to walk to tesco for food shop nappies etc, its set to get worse so i went while it was less icy and still fell, grrrr just hurt my back and bum thsnk god i fell backwards eh x


----------



## Wiggler

Aww wild, the ice is horrible, glad you are OK. 

Getting my laptop tomorrow or friday so will finally be able to post properly. I hate trying to type on this phone. 

I watched a Jamie Oliver show last night and he made the most amazing looking turkey and leek pie, going to get the recipe so we can have it boxing day with our leftover turkey. yum yum. x x x


----------



## 24/7

I saw that too and the pie looked amazing!!!! Was thinking about it all evening afterwards, lol xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'll let you know if its as yummy as it looks after I've had it on Boxing day.

I love Jamie Olivers food, I might get some of his cookbooks next year. x x x


----------



## 24/7

I just want it right now!! :D I'm trying to decide what I should serve with it potato wise.... xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Stop talking food, PLEASE!!! My strep throat is making it impossible for me to eat and I'm starving! I'm living off the Similac Mom meal replacement shakes and even those are hard to swallow.

On another note, my daughter just gave the baby time out for kicking her hand when she placed it on my belly.


----------



## BizyBee

Lol. Your daughter is cute Brandi. 

Girls, I hope the snow is cleared in time for Christmas. I can't believe they are out of supplies already. It's only friggin December!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

And we have practically no snow here in Canada...you can keep it over there, Bizy.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Brandi, I hope you feel better soon, and how cute of your daughter.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you. I'm feeling a little better today, not as exhausted and useless as I did yesterday, but the throat is still killing me, and I don't have a voice, which my two extremely energetic and destructive children think is funny to take advantage of. They know I can't yell, so they're purposely getting into trouble then running and laughing.

I hope I get over this quickly. I hate being stuck in my house all day long with two energetic children and no car or energy to go anywhere.


----------



## wild2011

im not generally a jamie oliver fan tho that pie sounds damn good, will be keeping my eyes peeled for how good it was wiggler .lol

were having jacket potatos, scooping the pot out and re filling it with cheese bacon chicken mixed with the pot, nom nom nom


----------



## Wiggler

That sounds so yummy!! Dylan isnt eating again so we are making his favourite for dinner, pasta covered in pesto. It worries me loads when he stops eating, but with all the probs we have had we know how to tempt him back to food.

Just checked our budget, and cant afford a laptop tommorrow, they are also all out of stock so gotta ring my mum and get her to see if any netbooks are in as the argos stock checker doesnt work on the phone or ps3. x x x


----------



## CJA

Hi everyone! I just made the jump from lurker! 

I am 20 weeks today and super excited to meet my daughter Miki in May. Her due date is May 11th.


----------



## wild2011

congratulations! x


----------



## Inge

mm I get speggetti and tomato soup with cheese on top later. My mum used to make it all the time for me so its my fave. Gary loves it too now :haha:
Was at mums yesterday and watching the soaps and baby was kicking my tummy whilst emmerdale was on. But wierdly only when the man who used to be in Father Ted came on screen :wacko: Strange... 
anyway.. garys hours are messed up due to xmas. He usually works 12-9pm and he drives 1hr there and 1hr back so hes away for 11hrs a day. But yesterday he had to work 9-9pm and tomorow they want him 10-10pm so I dont nkow if I wana stay at mums tomorow night or stay here... I dont like sleeping apart from him so its gonna be hard whatever I choose :shrug:
Then they want him to work til midnight friday....:growlmad:
Security land is a bad place to work in, no wonder he wants another job:dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi CJ and congratulations!!

Brandi hope your throat is better real soon hun!

Wild so glad you're ok!

Wiggler them netbooks are not very good hunni, Id try and save the money you would spend on a netbook and then buy a laptop next month or something.

24/7 ... hello to little Sam awww great scan pic, I assume all went well :) 

Bizy, this country cant cope with snow. It manages not too bad with icey conditions but snow and thats it manic sets in. We had 1 week of snow and thats it salt is running out, roads are closed, streets and estates and inaccessible... all this despite promises from the council that this year they had more than enough supplies and and the problems we had last year would not be repeated!! God help us if the snow lasts any longer! i do think England are better supplied than Wales, either that or we had more snow, but they all bound to run out before the snow moves on!

Right me off for a shower i plan a very relaxing evening lol


----------



## meow951

i watched the Jamie oliver thing as well, looked so yummy!

I was feeling a bit hormonal and got a bit weepy over how old and cute his nan was :haha: How embarrasing!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh my god! I AM SCREWED!!!

I just got notice that my toilet is going to be turned off for 5 hours tomorrow. Better find a cup to pee in so I can dump it next to a fire hydrant.


----------



## new_to_ttc

have a huge pee pee just before then hopefully you can hold for 5 hours lol My firend's water pipes have burst in this freezing weather and he and the family had to go into town to use public toilets most of the day the other day, bless um!

had my shower im all sparkly clean and relaxed now lol 

Inge that sounds like awful shifts your poor hubby has to do :(


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats on all the blue and pink bumps!!

Sorry to all you sick girls!


----------



## KimE

Hi girls, just popping on quickly to let you all know we had our "20" week scan today (at 18+3) and baby is *very* active and looks healthy although the consultant will let us know more in January and we're on team BLUE!!! :happydance: We are shocked but very happy, we were kinda expecting a girl as this pregnancy has been so similar to my first - hubby is over the moon (he really wanted a boy).

Gotta run, packing to go away for Christmas and loads to do! Hope everyone is good and has a great Christmas and New Year :hugs: xx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on team pink and welcome CJA!

Wow, another team blue. Congrats Kim.


----------



## MimiUK

Baby grl for me, just to update the front page pls x x 

Hope all you may mummies are ok and well x


----------



## meow951

Congrats ladies, lots of team blues for this month!

I had such a crap day yesterday. It was OH's grans funeral which was obviously not nice to have to go to. And then at half past 10 all our lights blew. We phoned the landlord who basically said he'd had a bath and was ready for bed, even though i'm pregnant and could of fallen down the stairs in the pitch black!

Well long story short, OH who is not terribly DIY oriantated managed to sort the fuse out with some wire borrowed from next door. Very proud of him :haha:

I've been suffering really badly from my anxieties over the past few days as well so feeling a bit rough. Plus my sister definately has flu, not sure if it's swine flu but seems like it is. I had it last year and it wasn't as bad as it's made out to be but all the stories on the tv and papers keep scaring me. Think it's best to keep away!


----------



## Inge

:hugs::hugs:meow:hugs::hugs:
Ive got to get last minute shopping for my mum and take up there later so Il prob stay at hers tonight. Garys not back her til 11pm and has to leave at 7am so wont see him much anyway :cry: Any tips on surviving apart for 1 night :haha: I get upset just thinking about being apart :haha: 
Will be having my xmas dinner at hers tomorow which will be nice then OH picks me up bout 5pm I think Xmas eve. I still have some pressies to wrap :haha: Im gonna make a yummy trifle for mums later which I will have to gaurd as I know my brother will scoff the lot :haha:


----------



## wild2011

congrats to all the blue and pink bumps! 

2 weeks and 3 days till my scan omg, its finally in site, new you were so right its flown by, cant wait whooooooo


----------



## 24/7

Home from our consultant appointment, and it wasn't what we wanted to hear - There won't be any improvement in the umbilical arteries as we hoped, it really is a case of waiting, and then deciding when he is better out than in. They will look at deciding on delivery at another scan at 28 weeks, and I so hope he is still growing well then, and we can keep on trying to keep him in. 

We saw a different doctor today, and he was nothing like the last one, and had no idea why I was there, which has infuriated OH. He was also very unhelpful and said nothing to make us feel any better or explain it in more detail. :nope:

But time to digest, and then go back to having a positive frame of mind, and keep our boy cooking. xx


----------



## meow951

Oh no 24/7! What a horrible thing to have to go through. Lets hope he can stay cooking for as long as possible. Thinking of you x

Wild- Not long now! Mine flew up, before i knew it i was like oh scan tomorrow! It's crazy how fast time goes.


----------



## meow951

Just thought i'd show my scan pic. This is the best one out of them, he had his legs stretched out and you can see his little hand. The 2 black areas in his body are his heart and his bladder. She said he'd had a drink beforehand as his stomach was full and so was his bladder.

It was so interesting, wish i could do it again!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0274.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wild2011

aww luvly pic hun, scans r amazing i love them too.

24/7 stay positive hun, just concentrate on cooking him for as long as possible. xx


----------



## Inge

24/7 - keep your head up and believe its all gonna work out fine. I cant begin to imagine what you must be feeling but your little man will be fine :hugs: Just keep resting and keep baking that bun in your oven :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmama

I've managed to get sick in tropical weather, which I blame on some mother who had her 3 kids who were all very sick in a store I was at 2 days ago. I feel like any proper mum would know that 3 kids who are coughing,sneezing etc should be in bed resting not out shopping with their mother. I am not on antibiotics, thank god because I have a sinus and respiratory infection. I am leaving for a cruise on xmas day and I'm really mad that I'm sick. 
Not to go off subject but how do people let themselves go so much after a kid, its really quite lazy and a bad excuse to become so lazy? Lately I've noticed moms who just don't care anymore, I have plenty of friends with kids who went back to pre baby size and still look good if not better than before and actually still dress well and do their hair and makeup when they go out to dinner etc. I feel like I've just been seeing sloppy moms everywhere and my husband is like ' thank god that will NEVER be you'.


----------



## hopefulmama

24/7 I am sorry you're having to go thru this, I hope you can try to stay positive and hopefully things will work out. Xo!


----------



## wild2011

im not sloppy, but i certianly feel like i dont look as good as i used to. believe me when you have 2+ kids there just arnt enough hours in the day, especially with sleepless nights which with some children goes on until 2-3+. I was working and having a childminder, but its hard work with several children so we made the decission i stay home and care for them, my husband works long hours 7 days a week, therefore i have to do everything at home and sort the kids out, its quite easy to let urself go a bit. I think its normal to expect most mummies to have the odd bad day,:)

sorry your not feeling well though hopeful, hope ur better soon.

those kids tho.. here if our children have coughs or colds etc, they are expected to go to school.I would have been that Mum too, if they havn t got a temp and stuck in bed then they have to do the day to day chores with me lol


----------



## 24/7

Thank you all, feeling very low this afternoon. :( They have picked up the nuchal fold being at the high end of normal today too, not sure why nobody mentioned it before, and now I feel worried about that too. :( xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Thanks wild. I understand wat you're saying, I was meaning I see a lot of moms go out in pajamas, also her kids had green snot running out of their noses, so they were very sick not just a little cold.


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 I cant imagine what you are going thrpugh hun, big hugs

hopeful - Some people cant help letting themselves go after having a baby, I put on a lot of weight after my son was born, partly cos of my contraceptive, cant afford £70+ for a haircut that they charge round here and I feel absolutely shit about how I look. I am however a fantastic mum and I love that. My world revolves around my little man and he coulnt care less if im dolled up or not. 

Not getting the netbook today as OH wasnt paid. He should be getting paid tomorrow so will get it in the morning. Yay!!! x x


----------



## wild2011

hopeful that sounds yuck lol i carry packs of tissues as do my kids, and i laughed when u said that about pjs hahahah they have banned people going in supermarkets in them round here, i for one would never ever go out in my pjs, in tHAT i see what u mena now lol.


----------



## wild2011

24/7 it seems late for them to be measuring nuchal fold at this stage, did u not have it done before? big big hugs hun keep ur head up high xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Haha see wild , that's what I was talkin about. Kids who are onvioiusly contageous coughing goo and goo coming out of their nose then touching everythng and the mom totally oblivious acting like its normal and then i keep seeiing people in pjs haha. 

I can't believe they banned that! Haha good rule, but surprised they can get away with it.


----------



## wild2011

they do somehow security guards dont let them in round here, then again the area of town i live in is the posher side, so they dont take kindly to it, that and men/boys with hoodys on and the hoods up all the time. 

ive just seen some gorgeous boys clothes in a sale online, really cheap too but i dont think theyll have small sizes left by the time i have my scan, im tempted to buy it and return maybe if im having a girl, i mean its only 2 weeks away so cant see returning being a problem, they are lush :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Wild Im just like you! if Joshua has a raised temperature then yes he will be in bed, tepid sponged and left to rest, but snotty nose and even a cough and its a case of you will live lets go. If its not school its whatever need's doing lol Hopeful those kids were probably running round the house screaming and being complete nightmares (thanks calpol grrr lol!!) so shopping was a moments restbite for her lol I do agree there are some totally irresponsible mums, but I think until you actually have your own and realise the mamby pamby approach isnt always the best you cant imagine what its like and how you'd react. And as for letting yourself go, I was ok after Joshua it was when I moved to Wales that I let myself go because there were no gyms with creche facilities and I couldnt train with my team as I was miles away. Im adamant this time wont be the same. I will be walking with baby up and down hills or whatever it takes. I aim to look better than i have in a long time after fidget comes along!! 

As for going out in pjs ha ha ha ha.... ok hands up I did it... ONCE! In my defence I was sick as a dog, no sicker I was proper poorly sick, like god forbid for saying this but it was even hard work just waking up to take Joshua to school and doing mum chores. I literally woke up, sorted him, put a coat and shoes on, got int he car, dropped him off at the gates and came home to bed. Is that forgiven?? lol Id never go shopping OMg thats just like no way lol 

Congratulations on the 20 week scans :) Meow lovely pic hun!

24/7 try and stay positive hun, You've seen your little man moving around happy as larry. They have to be precautious because thats their job, but if they thought it was anything major than they'd be checking you long before 28 weeks hun!! You just enjoy your pregnancy and relax, he'll do the rest :)

Oh and I made it to my mums!! yay!!! I'll spending Christmas here so glad I got here all is well and I can relax now!


----------



## luckyme225

Lot's of hugs 24/7 :hugs::hugs::hugs:

hopeful- I can see it in the first few months. I remember that there were days where I wouldn't even have time to brush my teeth until 4pm in the first two months. Connor seemed to have pretty bad colic the first 12 weeks. I'm a girl who loves to get dressed up/makeup/ the works, but in the first few months I really didn't have time. Once my little man got more independent and I could lay him down for a bit I got back into the groove of having time to straighten my hair, do my makeup, etc..

Liam is moving around like crazy all the time. I love it :cloud9: I'm so excited to meet this kid!!!!


----------



## wild2011

ur forgiven new, go get some pjs on and get comfy :) glad u made it there yay. 

just cooking cottage pie and loads of veg it smells divine,. nom nom nom


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I could probably eat cottage pie mmmmmm i wont be though parents are out no one to cook for me lolol 

joshua woke up at 4am wide awake this morning (never happens he a 12 hour sleeper normally), so he is soooo tired now everything I say is just making him cry and snappy, and my mums dog wont leave him alone he just wants to play lolol Think I need to make him some toast and get him in bed, just means another early rise tomorrow lol but I dont think he'll make it to 7 without absolutely pushing his limits lol


----------



## wild2011

aww the excitment of crimbo wont help either, toast and bed sounds like a plan. think im looking forward to the brussels n gravy more tbh haha, were not having cooked dinner sat so doubling up on veg this week, were having various joints of meet with pickles and chips, everyone has decided they dont want me slaving crimbo day and my mum cant be bothered to cook, so im not complaining, plus im pickle and meat mad just now :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh that'll be different :) My mummy will make my Christmas dinner, Im sure we'll all chip in to help at various points, so glad she has a dishwasher this year though lol We're doing it all again on Boxing day, but with 12 over for dinner, that should be fun lolol


----------



## wild2011

lol, weve had 2-3 big crimbos and ive been the cook for all, in 7 xmas in a row this is the 4th ill be pregnant for lol. so a nice break from huge ammounts of dirty pans. im eyeing up the joint of ham/beef/lamb and the turkey as we speak nom nom om


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl leave it!!! Only 2 sleeps to wait ha ha

My little sister said to me the other day that come boxing day she'll do the all the dishes with my older sister as i wont want to be on my feet scrubbing all those pans and plates for ages in my condition... ha ha ha I'll go with that lol It will be nice for you though not having to slave away in the kitchen all day :)


----------



## wild2011

exactly my thought, next year i intend on going out for xmas dinner, just me dh and the kids, and my mum. but not the bils etc. going to be a xmas for my nearest and dearest for a change.


----------



## new_to_ttc

aww that'll be nice :) I always gatecrash my mam and dads christmas lol I dont normally decend on them until Christmas day just in time for dinner lol but this year Im here early as everyone was worried about me driving in the weather in my conditon on quiet roads. We keep saying one year we'll eat out but I think mums cooking is the best lol


----------



## Inge

didnt go up to mums as she's being childish again. She text me to see if I was going up and I tried to phone the second I got the message and her phone was off all day till 6pm then she text to have a go bout me not going up :dohh: Some people really crave attention :dohh: In 2.5hrs OH will be home :thumbup: Leo did a few little kicks today or not so little as they knocked me a bit :haha: Im also feeling some 2nd tri friskiness but OH wont be able to help cos hes gonna get about 6 hrs sleep anyway :dohh:


----------



## mummy3

24/7 im sorry your going through this worry:hugs: 28 weeks is a good gestation and anymore is a bonus.

Hopeful, have to say news right, calpol/tylenol makes sick kids act fie and mom probably wanted a break. Unfortunately there comes a time where its just not practical to have them inside all illness. I have never been outside in pjs btw :rofl: I hope you feel better soon:hugs:

Congrats to all the new pink and blue bumps!

I've had a rough few days,the contractions are getting more often and stronger even on the weekly progesterone, which they keep hitting my hip bone with the needle:growlmad: I have 10 days worth of antibiotics for both another uti and strep throat and to top it off my bp is raised, so they taking bloods for pre-eclampsia again. I had it really bad in my first pregnancy with HELLP syndrome, and as my thyroid is going crazy it makes it likely to return:dohh:

Tomorrow getting chinese takeaway though:happydance:


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- Oh no another UTI, you poor thing. Hope your body plays nice soon. Just make sure you keep your feet up and have hubby watch the little ones so you can get some rest. :hugs:


----------



## meow951

24/7- They measured the nuchal fold at my 20 week scan as well. She said it's not as accurate as it being done at 13 weeks but they do it incase it indicates other problems. I looked it up on the internet as i was interested in what my measurement meant and apparently it can be high but baby can be perfectly healthy.

I really feel for you ladies who are having complicated pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry for the scare 24/7. Hoping everything is fine at your 28 week scan. 

I'm excited about Christmas! Tomorrow we are spending Christmas Eve with OH's mom's family. Christmas day we're visiting my grandparents and Z's dad. I can't wait to give him his presents. I got a few baby things that I think he'll like.


----------



## meow951

It's christmas eve!!!! And one born every xmas is on tonight!!! Yay :)


----------



## Inge

I have to go get more food in as somebody ate the chocolates we had saved :haha: Baby really wanted chocs and OH put them in the cupboard and I couldnt resist! Do Aldi sell selection boxes at xmas? Might go Co-op instead as they deffo will. OH left at 7am when it was still dark and now I have nothing to do but get last min buys. Dont wanna go out it looks to cold and slippy!


----------



## wild2011

merry xmas eve all, its slippy here im on strict instructions not to go out, so everyone is getting shopping for me, im just busy spending online haha xx


----------



## 24/7

Christmas eve!! :D Popping to Waitrose to get some GF icecream and a lottery ticket then I'm home sweet home!! :D Just washing the bed sheets so they are all clean for tonight, and tidying up!! 

I LOVE CHRISTMAS SO MUCH!!!! xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Merry Xmas eve ladies! So far my Xmas eve is crap. Dylan woke up at 1.30am and has only slept for 30 mins since. He is refusing to go to sleep so OH has taken him out for a nice long walk in the hope that he will nod off in the pushchair. 

On a good note though, I have my netbook!!!!!!!! I'm so happy! 

Hope everyone has a fantastic day, and please send sleepy dust to my tired out little man. x x x


----------



## wild2011

wiggler hun hope he goes to sleep, hugs

24/7 replied to u on my journal re the clothes. 


im having cuddles with my little princess. or rat bag as i prefer to call her shes being evil and beating mummy up lol


----------



## Inge

went to aldi and got a chcken pie for later and sprouts :cloud9: love sprouts! And.....Bacon rasher crisps:cloud9: I nearly cried cos I tipped my bag over and nearly spilt them:dohh: Iv got a nice day of doing nowt ahead :haha:


----------



## wild2011

inge im into sprouts at the mo nom nom


----------



## Inge

In my attempt to seduce OH last night I wore a lovely corset type short dress, well corset with some black see through lace hanging down as a skirt :haha: and god I didnt know my bump was so big till I tried to do the back up! :dohh:I was thankful to take it off! I dont think il do it again as it was too much effort :haha: OH didnt notice at first then he need thed loo so I had to do my best pose for about 10minutes and he came in said "oh" and led down to sleep!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Inge!! Just pounce him tonight! 

OH came back from checking our raffle tickets at the local shop and we won a £160 hamper full of booze and yummy food!! He is so lucky. Last year he won a £200 tool kit, some little bits and a good botle of whiskey and last week he won a bottle of wine! Why can't his luck stretch to the Lottery. lol

Sorry for typos, this keyboard is ereally hard to adjust to x x x


----------



## wild2011

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh MEN LOL, i dont wear ne corset type garments at the mo, i dairnt lol. im kinda huge and looking atleast 7 months preggers lmfao, doesnt help that stomach muscles r fluffed up from having all thses kids lol. now im cooking chikcen pie and sprouts, damn u lol. 

my dh cant keep his hands off he is driving me mad, im kinda glad cos if i had to pester him i'd of given up pority much instantly,x


----------



## wild2011

whooo wiggler what a luvly win for you! x


----------



## Inge

mmm.. cant wait for my chicken pie later. Loadsa gravy too :cloud9: Leo is being twitchy today and making his presence felt :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, my poor little guy is now asleep on the sofa, I'm trying to not let him sleep TOO much so he will sleep tonight, but he can barely keep his eyes open :( 
OH is taking him back into town when he wakes up to get the last of the Xmas food we need (we forgot to take the damn turkey out of the freezer last night so ned more meat! Disaster!) So hopefully that should cheer him up. 

Baby is being a fidget today, its lovely! I think he/she is looking forward to all the yummy food I am going to eat tomorrow. 

What is everyones plans for tomorrow? Mine is wake up when Dylan gets up (Ffngers crossed its a reasonable time) have breakfast, open pressies, play with presents, have yummy dinner and pigout all day and watch some cheesy Xmas films. Also going to ring my mum. Should be a great day :)


----------



## wild2011

ive got to bring all the prezzies down tonite and sort them into piles when i finally get them all to bed, me and mum are cooking various meats over nite. ive done a thorough clean downstairs, but need to hoover-dust my room where prezzies have been piled for god knows how long lol. im chilling at the mo, and cookking various goodies out the freezer for the kids to pick at as i need freezer space for deserts my mums bringing home. x


----------



## 24/7

All being well.... Get up, open presents, chill out, put the dinner on, have dinner, have a shower and go visiting wearing my new maternity jeans!! :D xx


----------



## 24/7

We need pictures of all the present piles/trees ladies. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

ive got 4 mountains if i put them by the tree theyd make 7 foot twice over :D


----------



## Wiggler

Can't take a piccy yet as I haven't even started wrapping pressies. Will take a pic later though!


----------



## new_to_ttc

afternoon ladies :) Happy Christmas Eve!!!

guess who bought a new pram??? Rofl oops!! Popped into Mothercare to look for a blue cardigan for fidget (to match a romper suit I have) and left having bought a new pram lololol I got the 3d jet sport, and the free ventura car seat yay!!

Spent today in town with my mum shopping, dining, very girly got new clothes and boots lol Tonight I have presents to build and wrap lol once munchkin goes to bed!

Tomorrow I'll get up with Joshua open santas delivery, have breakfast, clean up, play a little, then we have family presents from the tree then dinner. Christmas should last until about 3/4pm lol Then its chill out and no doubt Joshua will be playing lol Then Boxing day we do it all again lol santa doesnt come but we have the rest of the family here and all the present exchanging takes place again lol then the big dinner again lol 

I am feeling soooooooooooooo Christmasy hehe yay!!!!!! 1 sleep to go woooppeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Wiggler

Yay for getting a new pram hun! 

Eveyones plans for tomorrow sound lovely :) I hope you all have a wonderful funfilled Xmas 

To me it doesn't feel like it will be Xmas tomorrow. I really hope I feel a bit more festive tomorrow. I'm also hoping Dylan gets a good nights sleep tonight, he has been so upset today it breaks my heart.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua woke up at 4am yesterday and he was sooooo grouchy and snappy. He need's his sleep. Last night he had a full 12 hours and is so much better today :) Hope Dylan goes off for you tonight hunni, Im sure tomorrow he'll be happy all day no matter what!!


----------



## wild2011

yay for new pram! mines arrived, its luvly jubly, :)


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan getting a good nights sleep and being his usual happy self tomorrow would make Xmas perfect. I can't wait to see the look on his face when he sees his Thomas the tank engine sofa!! he keeps opening the Argos catalogue on the page its on and shouting "choo choo" at it. I think me and OH will be very popular tomorrow. :rofl:

Still got so much to do today, tidying the lounge, wrapping pressies, sorting food.. going to be a late one I think, even though I desperately need an early night I think I will just have a nap tomorrow. lol

...Just realised the teeny weeny keyboard onn the netbook is easier to use than the posh wireless full size keyboard I bought today :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

Merry Xmas to everyone! I am off for the next 12 days on a cruise... I'm going on the new norwegian epic which has a 50,000 sq ft spa! so happy. We are going with all of husbands family and family friends... Right now its the largest and newest luxury liner so i am very excited, plus I have never been on a cruise because I think they seem super lame, but why not it was a xmas gift from MIL. Have a great holiday and hope everyone feels better!

Feliz Navidad


----------



## 24/7

Somone motivate me to finish my list of christmas eve jobs, this morning I was full of life and doing extras like washing cushion covers, now I can't get up off the sofa. :p xx


----------



## BizyBee

Here's mine. The first pic was a few weeks ago before we were done shopping (and it's at night, so much prettier) and the second is from this morning. It's crazy the amount of people we have to buy for. We don't even have kids yet :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







tree2010.jpg
File size: 198.9 KB
Views: 3









tree2.jpg
File size: 118.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 24/7

Love the tree Bizy!! :D And happy holidays hopeful!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hope you find some motivation 24/7!


----------



## Inge

arghh!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
apperently Iv ruined my mums xmas as she couldnt go out by herself to buy xmas food so thats my fault:shrug:
Im not walking 2 miles in the ice to take her shopping that Im gonna have to pay for and she wont pay me back for! I bought her a cooker and she was supposed to pay me back half and she hasnt yet :dohh: Trying not to get angry but she text me yesterday at 10am to ask if I was going up and I tried to phone and her phone was turned off all day :shrug:
I know its an attention thing but it really annoys me and now she keeps saying she's moving in april and thats stressing me out because then Il just be stuck in one room of someone elses home and I cant even do my own washing here and my mums is the one place I can escape to :wacko:
sorry for the rant girls :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Happy Christmas Eve everyone! I still need to wrap all the presents before I head to work. Looks like I will be having a busy day.


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 feet up... santa wont be looking at the corners lol it'll be a mess tomorrow anyway lol 

Hopeful have a lovely cruise hun, and a very merry Christmas to you too xx

Bizy gorgeous tree, my tree is 150 miles away and now emptied of presents lol Ive got one of my mums i think, but not worked out how to get photos on this laptop yet from my camera so will try get dad to sort it lol

Inge so sorry your mum is being like that. Its not your fault hun and try not to let it get to you! She could have left her phone on and spoke to you yesterday about shopping or earlier today for that matter! In your condition it would not have been safe for you to walk all that way in this weather, and then carry shopping too. Her threat to move in April may be an attention thing to if she is prone to it, you can cross that bridge nearer the time if its true, or at least after Christmas! :hugs: 

Excitement has kicked in here, Joshua was calm until 5.25pm then he just went santa crazy ha ha its soooo cute lol Im quite sleepy though so hopefully he'll settle quickly once he goes up, about 8-9ish, so I can wrap his presents, plus I have to build his fusbleball table ha ha that could be fun, not! lol


----------



## 24/7

Hahha, very true new!! He will have to just appreciate what I have done!! :p

Well I attempted the Jamie Oliver leek and turkey pie, and it was lovely, just looked nothing like the one on the tv!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 Im jealous, we cant do it yet as Iceland had no leeks in stock :( going to do it soon though.

I just put Dylan to bed and fingers crossed he stays there all night until at LEAST 5.30am. I will not be ahappy bunny otherwise. 

x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol 24/7 Im keen not to make more work for myself lololol Glad the pie was nice :)

Hope lil man sleeps well for you wiggler! My hyper child is singing Christmas songs in the shower lol He'll probably be in bed for 8.30 and then I hope he sleeps till at least 5.30-6am lol Although he is very good, he'll get his stocking then jump into bed with me until 7-8ish until we come downstairs ha ha I always make sure there is bits to occupy him in his stocking for a while lol


----------



## Inge

thanks new :hugs:
Leo's been kicking today and about half hour ago got lots of prods so hes up to something:haha:


----------



## 24/7

I often feel the same - Sam must be on a mini mission he seems so busy!! :D xx


----------



## luckyme225

I'm thinking my little man will go straight to bed and pretend to be asleep because I told him Santa wont come until he's asleep. I've learned that maybe it's best not to wrap really big presents. I had to get creative when wrapping his castle because the dimensions were too big for all the wrapping paper. I'm hoping my husband brings the presents downstairs gently so that all my work doesn't get ripped.


----------



## Inge

When I had the 20wk scan he was bobbing up and down bouncing around and couldnt stop moving so we know he's an active baby :haha:
how you feeling today 24/7?:hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Sam just hid like always, he never likes to show his face!! Haha!!

Feeling more positive again today, thank you Inge.... We have three weeks as of today to get through for him to have a chance, and he seems happy inside and is always bouncy, so we have to keep hoping. xxx


----------



## Inge

him being so active and happy must be a good sign :hugs:
I used to worry so much in the early days but now I know babys not going anywhere yet. He seems to like it in my tummy :haha: must be all the sweets I feed him :haha:


----------



## 24/7

My tree and all the presents.... :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Another way cool tree :)

Glad you're feeling more confident hun. Little babies must be getting excited for santa coming lol.. mine is fidgetting but not kicking, he seems really restless lol he wouldnt even kick Joshua tonight lol

Just settled Joshua down for the night, will wait until he is asleep then will get all his presents out and start wrapping them lol And my poor dad, who is dozing off here need's to get Joshuas football table out and help me build it lol that should nicely take over mums lounge muwahahahahahahaha


----------



## 24/7

They really do sense things though, Sam can be quiet for hours, and I sit on the sofa in my comfy position and he almost always starts moving about. :D He is a little sofa dweller. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol know that feeling well, just as i get comfy he moves and kicks away or tickles my nerves so my side aches lol And he seems to know exactly when Ive just slid into bed ha ha


----------



## 24/7

Boys will be boys!! :D
Sam has a favourite kicking spot on the left under my hip bone for when I wake up in the mornings too. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes i have another little boy that kicks as soon as I climb into bed too lol he tried to kick me out and his kicks leave bruises ha ha ha


----------



## 24/7

And now they nicely outnumber us!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

You ladies are so lucky, my bubs is so obsessed with my poor bladder. I spend so much time on the loo i never have t worry about the seat being cold. :rofl:

Dylan is finally asleep, poor little mite was so upset he cried himself to sleep, he was sooo tired. I am really hoping he sleeps through, he really needs the sleep. Going to take him for a nice long walk tomorrow too so that he can have a good nap before lunch.

OH passed me the new saucepan he bought earlier (a nice Tefal one) and when i lened over to grab it my hip was AGONY!! it still is, I can barely move, Im hoping it is better by morning. 

x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol 24/7 totally outnumberred lol Glad its just me Joshua and fidget or id have no chance lol

wiggler so sorry you're in pain again hun! Hope the little man sleeps through, he definitely needs it, so does mummy and daddy! Ive not long since put Joshua down and I think he is still up lol he is so so excited ha ha least he hasnt been super excited and hard work all day just since this evening lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless Joshua! I can't wait until Dylan is old enough to get excited about Xmas!

Your right about me and OH needing sleep, we are so bloody tired, I havent even got round to wrapping pressies yet


----------



## new_to_ttc

I havent wrapped presents yet lol and munchkin is still awake so wont be starting any time soon either lol not even got them downstairs yet so cant start in the back room where he wont get to because I need to get them passed his bedroom door ha ha brilliant thinking mummy santa!!!


----------



## Wiggler

I swear I will never again be so unorganised for Xmas. I just want to sleep. OH is tidying the lounge as I can't move around too much and then he is doing the washing up, Im going to wrap the pressies and put them all under the tree, i suck at wrapping so will end up taking me ages, then will flop into bed. Fingers crossed I can get at least 5 hourss sleep. 

Bubs is having a good fidget, not against my bladder for once. lol. I think bubs is trying to say "go to sleep silly woman" lol


----------



## luckyme225

Merry Christmas ladies. I still have a couple more hours but I figure It's Christmas for most of you already. I can't wait to get off work. Have a wonderful day ladies.


----------



## mummy3

MERRY XMAS!!!! Its gotta be xmas in the uk now:happydance:

My lot have all gone to bed nicely just after 7, all very excited for presents, and spiderman cake! Its a huge cake and even has a plastic spiderman figure on it, we do Ruaridhs birthday on xmas day as he always seem to have a hospital visit on his actual birthday in January. This time hes 3 and the appointment is the geneticist for his dwarfism.

Our neighbours brought round a tin full of homemade truffles too, they are delish:cloud9:

All these wriggly babas too, Eilidh really likes 5am, she just goes mad attcking the pillow I have for my spd:haha: Anyones elses bump wriggle along with baby? I can watch my belly ripple!

I really need to get a bump pic up, my bump is just massive now, it was really small up until about 2 weeks ago then exploded. Its bigger than the 33weeks I got with Anja:wacko:

24/7 I just want to say I understand the worry of getting through everyday to that 24 week mark:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Merry Xmas everyone!! I hope you alll have a wonderful day!

Dylan slept through so he should be nice and happy, I can't wait for him to wake up to open his pressies. 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

hehe, my belly only ripples if I jiggle the fat on it :rofl:
Still barely feeling baby move here! Posterior placenta and all :shrug: Must be a lazy baby?


----------



## Inge

merry xmas! Iv had a horrible one! woke up 1am being sick every half hour and couldnt sleep at all. Cant even keep water down, also only managed 1 potato then it came back up :dohh: Also had a bad tummy if you know what I mean:blush: after days of not being able to go :blush: 
so not a great xmas! but Leo's been kicking up a storm today and you can feel it a bit on the outside but OH wouldnt feel :growlmad:


----------



## lisaf

Aw, sorry your day hasn't gotten off to a great start. I'm sitting around my mom's house waiting for my mom and husband to get up and get ready for Christmas presents!

DH doesn't have the patience to feel for baby yet :( I swear if I feel a kick, if I move or talk, the kicking stops so I need him to just put his hand there.
PLUS, I'm not sure the kicks are totally feelable from the outside yet... all I keep feeling is the pulse in my fingers :dohh: then what I 'think' are kicks but am just not sure!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Inge, I'm sorry your Xmas hasn't been great. I hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Lisa, you will be able to feel it for definate soon :)

My Christmas day has been great so far. Dylan slept in until nearly 7am! Then we opened pressies and Dylan loves his Thomas the tank engine sofa, he won't get off the thing. lol. Just had dinner, it was huge and soooo yummy, I am very proud of my cheese sauce, I dont make it often and it turned out soooo good. Hoping to have a little bit of room left for trifle later. yum yum x x x


----------



## mummy3

Awww Inge:hugs: There are a lot of sickness bugs going around, the one we had was pretty much a 24 hr thing so really hope you feel better soon!

Wiggler, sounds like you guys are having a great time! Glad dylan loves his new sofa, and dinner sounds yummy:flower:

Lisa, im sure your hubby will come round and try and feel baby soon, its still really early to feel from the outside with #1, give it a few weeks and dh will be getting whacked whether he likes it or not!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Merry Christmas everyone!

Miss Anberlin loved her turkey dinner last night, wouldn't stop moving all night. Today, my ex and I were supposed to get together with the kids to have our Christmas, but it's not happening anymore.

He went to a walk-in clinic yesterday and was diagnosed with bronchitis and strep throat, the same thing I was diagnosed with earlier this week, except the doctor misdiagnosed him. He ended up in the hospital late last night with a high fever and chills and difficulty breathing. As it turned out, his left lung is filled with pneumonia and his right lung has patches of it throughout the lung. He was severely dehydrated and is now on an IV to rehydrate him, along with IV antibiotics and oxygen. I left my kids with my mother this morning and drove an hour to the hospital he's in to see him and he looks like friggin death warmed over. I've never seen him look so bad.

The doctor said they're going to try and slowly lower his oxygen throughout the day and see how he is, and once they can get him to breathe without oxygen or any struggling, he'll go home with oral antibiotics and ordered bed rest. I feel so bad for him. I don't know if it's all the drugs they have him on or if he's being serious, but he also told me he misses me and wants me and the kids to move back home once he's out of the hospital..I'm sure it's just delusions, but it would be nice.

Looks like family Christmas is on hold.

I hope everyone else is having a nice Christmas


----------



## mummy3

Brandi:hugs: Im sorry about your OH, pneumonia is horrid. I hope he feels better soon!

Here's a xmas bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







amy bump 22 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## new_to_ttc

Merry Christmas May Mummies :)

Glad you had nice Christmas's, Inge so sorry you werent well and \I hope you're feeling better now. Brandi so sorry about your hubbys poorlyness too, hope he is home and gets to have a family day real soon!! It may not be the meds, sometimes it takes something scary like severe illness to make you realise what you want and need in life, here's hoping xx

Joshua woke up at 2.30am lol then every 10 minutes after, we think he settled by about 5am until 7am when we all got up. (me and my dad were in shifts with an excited child through the night lol). He had an amazing day, as did we all, it was none stop of presents and food until about 3.30pm so Christmas managed to last all day lol Then about 6pm I came over not to well, by 8pm I was in the back garden burning up so bad, being sick and in the worst pain I have ever felt screaming that I was going to die. All the neighbours came out in the end I needed an emergency midwife and she allowed me to take some of my mums medication. They not sure if it was my pancreas or something, we thought it might be heartburn at first but it definitely wasnt. Will have to see a doctor as soon as they open (wednesday I think) but Im ok now, and taking mums meds until then (MW and a doctor agreed to it because no where was open to get anything in my name and the doctor would only prescribe me the same or at least something similar and milder). BUT on the plus side I had the best sleep ever, think my body was exhausted. I was put to bed in a calmer state at midnight and remembered nothign until I woke at 9am, and my pillow and blanket were still in the same place I dont think i even as much as turned over lol

Oh and mums boiler packed in eeekkkk!!! It emptied its entire load of water all over the loft and its come into the lounge!! We cant find a plumber anywhere willing to do anything until Wednesday (emergency boilers cost more than the boiler just to call them out). 

It was a brilliant Christmas though despite all that happened, we not letting it ruin the day :) We doing it all again todfay, but bigger, the entire family are coming over (which will be fun as we have 12 extra to feed and limited water lol). I wont be eating much at all today, I assume it was the richness of the foods that had me in so much pain so i will have a basic lunch but nothing else!


----------



## Wiggler

Just popping on quick to say if any of you ladies have a Store 21 near you and want a sleeping bag for your baby they are half price. I just picked one up for £6.50!!!!!! bargain! x x x


----------



## wild2011

will be looking online, ive so far in the sales online bought my steriliser from boots avent one for £13. over half price, whoo and bottles were cheapest on mothercare £5 for packs of 2/3 in different sizes also avent, again over half price, also loads of maternity clothes from newlook and peacocks, all online, think ive spent little over £120 and with a steri all my bottles and maternity wear im kitted out lol. running out of sites to go shopping on in sales, ne ideas much appreciated, x

ive had bad back pains today, and tightenings on and off. thoigh the back pains are more painful. not doing much trying to take it easy. x


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh Wild, so much shopping, I'm jealous! I got 2 pairs of maternity trousers today, I still fit my pre-preg jeans, but the last pair that fit since I have lot weight are about to rip right up the arse seam so decided to treat myself. Got Dylan a load of new clothes too and OH is just on his way back from Argos as we have bought light shades for the whole flat after going 2 years without.

You try and take it easy hun, maybe treat yourself to a nice big mug of hot choccy. :)

My evil OH and child have spread their wicked germs to me and now I have a cold. Its not too bad, just got a blocked nose and sore throat, hopefully it wont get any worse, I don't want to spend the last few days before OH goes back to work huddled on the sofa under my duvet with a mountain of tissues next to me. 

Oh yea, also got the soft toy we are going to put the baby's hospital tags on, its a super cute giraffe. Once bubs is born its going next to Dylans one. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day and having lots of lovely food! x x x


----------



## 24/7

Merry Christmas Everyone!! :happydance:

The day was lovely, but woke up with awful stomach, hip and back pain yesterday and for parts of the day couldn't even move. :cry: And on top of that baby didn't really move all, so was very worried in the end. After a bath the pain eased slightly and baby came to life, which eased my mind a little, and decided not to go to the hospital, but we were getting to the point where we thought we might have to. Still in alot of pain today, its all around my hips, and radiates into my stomach, and doing anything hurts. :cry:

Hopefully a bad few days and it will pass.... If not will ring the doctors when they open on wednesday!!

Sounds like a few of us had painful days, so :hugs: all round. xx


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> ive had bad back pains today, and tightenings on and off. thoigh the back pains are more painful. not doing much trying to take it easy. x

Ive been having tightenings and period like cramps for a few days too :wacko: Im hoping its nothing to worry about but should I speak to the dr just to be safe? They were quite bad last night :wacko:


----------



## wild2011

Inge said:


> wild2011 said:
> 
> 
> ive had bad back pains today, and tightenings on and off. thoigh the back pains are more painful. not doing much trying to take it easy. x
> 
> Ive been having tightenings and period like cramps for a few days too :wacko: Im hoping its nothing to worry about but should I speak to the dr just to be safe? They were quite bad last night :wacko:Click to expand...

as far as im aware not, i didnt get bh with almost all of my lo's tho they can be uncomfortable, and while they are new to us they feel worse, keep an eye on it, but unless they are extreme and regular or timeable pains which i know mine r constant or not at all timeable then should be nothing to worry about, i sometimes think oh crap what do i do, and yet ive done this so many times before. 

:hugs: to all that need them

wiggler where did u get the maternity jeans from im struggling to find any in the sales!? sorry about the cold too. 

just bought new beds for the girls, midi cabin bed for leila, bunk beds for sienna, we wont put ladders on tho, for now, so shell be on the bottom, and will have to wait till 2 weeks time after scan to see if need to buy bed for chloes room, if its a girl, she can have a new midi otherwise if boy shell be in with the girls on siennas top bunk lol. they were mega cheap. :happydance: all spent up till i get to bank to put all my xmas money in my account. :dohh:


----------



## BizyBee

Merry Christmas everyone. I never got online yesterday, as it was quite busy. OH got the best present ever. He was able to feel his first kick on Christmas Eve and he was thrilled.

We spent yesterday at my grandparent's house in the morning and with OH's father/step mother in the evening. We got loads of presents (including some cute baby items) and I ate sooo much. I spent a lot of time sitting on the floor playing with my nieces/nephews, so my back was a little sore last night. It wasn't too bad though. I still slept like a baby. 

Sorry to hear of so many illnesses and issues right now. I wish all May Blossoms a healthy new year! xx


----------



## meow951

Merry christmas everyone!

I've got a horrible cold and i can't even take anything for it. It's horrible! And my front teeth are really painful, almost like they're aching and i'm not sure what i do about it.

Apart from that had a lovely couple of days, just very very tired. Hope everyone else has had a nice time :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies :)

Feeling heaps better now, and pain free!

had a lovely day, Joshua still mega hyped up, he had all his cousins here today the house was sooooo full and busy lol 

Fidget been a little quieter than normal today, but he has been up and doing his thing a few times, oh speaking of whom I just got a little kick there awwwwwwww

hope everyone is feeling better real soon! I wont be sale shopping until tomorrow lol Hoping to get the baby kitted out with vests and babygro's and romper suits lol matalan usually have them all half price so should get packs of 7 for about £3 woop woop lol Although probably missed the best of the sales by not going today rofl we had some more heating/boiler/flooding chaos so shopping was last thing on the mind lol


----------



## 24/7

Hope everyone is feeling abit better tonight. Still in pain here.... :( Has anyone ever had a bladder infection? I'm wondering if it could be that, but also sounds like it could be SPD?! So basically I have no idea and have been googling!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

googling is sooooooooooooooooooo dangerous!!! Google will have your head fall off before suggesting it might be the common cold lolol do hope you feel better quickly though hun! Never had either so no idea what it might feel like :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Hope you ladies start feeling better. I'm so excited that I didn't gain a bunch of weight after all the crap I ate the last couple days. I'm going to have a crazy week, we are attempting to potty train our 2 year old. So far I've only had to clean the carpet once today lol. I would love to not have two little ones in diapers if at all possible.


----------



## Wiggler

Wild, i got the maternity jeans from New Look, they are under the bump ones and soooo comfy, even though I don't have a bump yet. they keep falling down lol. need to invest in a nice belt. 

Got a busy day tomorrow, lots of tidying, putting the new lightshades up and pestering OH to do the washing up, should be fun. Dylann loves helping tidy up so should keep him busy for a while too. then going to take Dylan for a walk to the bridge over the train tracks to see some trains, when we went into town earlier he was really upset that we didnt see any trains, he didnt understand that they wernt running as its boxing day, bless him. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good luck with that lucky :) Joshua is 7 and still in dry nites for bed, he was dry during the day from ooohhh 22 months or something but night time, never lol he is treated for underactive hormone thingy bless him but me, my siblings and my sisters kids were all late at getting dry at night so not too bad, but would be nice to have him out the drynites before I have to start buying nappies lol


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks New! I can't wait to be done with potty training. I hear boys can take forever to train. Every time I hear a noise I think "oh crap he's peeing" luckily only one accident so far but I feel like this it's going to be awhile for him to realize he wont be getting any diapers.


----------



## cheree89

Hi Everyone! Hope you all had a nice holiday. I am so behind on posts and am going on a trip to visit OH's family tomorrow. I should have time to catch up now before New Years. If not, have a wonderful New Years celebration everyone! I am sure I will pass out before midnight!


----------



## Psycow

Just thought I'd share, we found out we're expecting a boy!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats psycow on team blue!

Have a nice trip cheree. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## mummy3

Seems a lot of people are sick:hugs: Hope everyones feeling well soon!

New,do you have a probem with your pancreas or with gallstones? I have a gallstone and when it attacks, its horrific. You can get an ultrasound that will check and see how big etc, then either treatment or low fat diet. way better than pain tho!

With potty training, my son is 3in january he too has been dry in the day for a good year now but he does have problems during the night. He has regular Utis bless hime so I think that makes nights harder but he's really fussy about only peeing/pooping in the toilet. My 16m old daughter is working on potty training during the day, but with being 2 m early she will prob take a bit longer. One thig I did notice is that all of mine really hated an actual potty, had way more success with a kids toilet seat:thumbup:

Oh and new have you tried Joshua with one of those alarms that he can wear to bed and goes off if the child starts to pee, the idea I think is the child sleeps too deeply and doesn't feel the urge. I know my brother had one and it helped him by dry at night by around 8/9. 

Congrats on team blue psycow:happydance:


----------



## wild2011

morning girls

mine were out of nappies by 2 yrs, one has been dry every nite since one has an accident about once a month now, so few and far between, sienna will be 2 in march, ive attempted potty training 3-4 times and backed off as she wasnt ready, i too would love to have her out of nappies in the day before the baby arrives.

I wanted to brave going to town today but theres still thick snow and ice outside and i dont fancy falling again. to top it off these pains in my back havnt eased, and i cant say ive experienced them in any of my pregnancies. my mums off home today so i hope it eases up as theres so much to get done . 

congrats on team blue.

2 weeks till i find out whoooooooooo


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hope u all had a lovely christmas :)
I got pink baby gifts xxx:)xxx


----------



## wild2011

aww how luvly hun x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh potty training, how I dread that. I have been trying to potty train my daughter since her first birthday without any luck. She's been dry at night, every night, since she was 18 months old, and she has the muscle control, but the communication is her biggest barrier. She either can't, or never does tell us when she has to go or that she's gone. It's a matter of watching her little dances and trying to catch her in time...or smelling it, and even then, she'll deny it. We're trying to implement her picture communication system into potty training and hopefully that'll work. She gets very excited with herself when she has peed on the potty or the toilet, but for some reason, we just can't get her out of diapers. She'll be 4 in March.

My 2 year old is closer. He'll tell us when he HAS gone, which is progress, and we're going on that. He still isn't dry at night so we don't really have a starting point with him, except that we sit him on the potty AFTER we've cleaned him up. He's showing some interest and he's starting to take his own clothes off, but he's not quite there yet.

Thankfully, they're both in the same size diapers. It's kind of sad that 2 year old and my 3 and a half year old weigh the same and only have a height difference of 2 inches. But it saves money on diapers, that's for sure.

Unfortunately for me, ladies, I'm pretty sure I'm going to have 3 in diapers by the time Anberlin arrives.


----------



## wild2011

aww Brandi, i hope it wont be long for you and that theyll suddenly decide they want to be big boys and girls with a new baby around, it may make them go for it, my second didnt start till my third was first born, when she saw she was wearing the same as her new born baby sister she insisted on being a big girl. i was quite lucky with that. x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi mummy, no I have never had problems before. I hope it was juts the high intake of rich food which i was totally not used to. Ive been more careful since and *touch wood* Ive been ok!

Ive tried the alarms, and the waking him (which I was later told by his doctor is a bad thing for night time training|), we've tried no pull ups so he feels the wet but that just aggrivates his leg problems as he gets cold and damp, but doesnt wake! We tried reward charts, no charts, drink charts, double voiding on the toilet, holding games. he has great bladder control, empties well and can stop and start. Its very likely just going to be a hormaone thing, which he has meds for, but boys can take so much longer to train at night and \im not worried. Its not a new thing, he has never been dry at night so we'll worry in a few years if he hasnt grasped it by then! His bladder also only fills to half capacity, so they say (he doesnt go a lot in the day like you'd expect) but they said thats why he cant last all night. 

Went to the sales today, they were rubbish lol I did get a few bits from Next for Joshua and few bits for fidget but not a lot. We were out all day though, feet are agony now lol Supposed to be out tonight with friends but so not sure i can stay awake long enough rofl I will definitely have to make an effort they go back to their homes this week (this is our home town and we try meeting up when we all in the same town and most of us are home for christmas lol)


----------



## Wiggler

Gah, potty training, the thought terrifies me. We will be starting soon, not sure how ready Dylan is as he will happily walk around with a dirty nappy on (I don't let him but he does try to run away when its nappy change time! LOL) Will give it a go though and hopefully he will want to use the toilet like a big boy.

Just had to reinstall Firefox as I don't know why but this site was appearing really odd, the font was teeny and I didn't know how to fix it, lol. all better now though and I don't need to stick my face into the screen to read now. 

Bubs has been having a good fidget today, although the second me or OH put our hands on my tummy baby stops. Seems like this bubs is like Dylan was and is a bit shy, Dylan would never kick for OH unless I was asleep. lol

Took the Xmas decs down today and its nice to have that little bit of extra space back in the lounge. Also did some tidying up and finally sorted out the cupboards for the unit the TV sits on. Going to do some more tidying tomorrow as our bedroom looks like a bombsite and OH cant get round to his side of the bed, got to go through all Dylans old stuff and sort out the stuff we are keeping and the stuff we are chucking. 

Are the poorly ladies feeling better yet? My cold is a bit worse and TMI, but i'm coughing up bright green stuff, happens every time I get a cold bno point going to the doc as they will just want to fill me up with anti-biotics and it will go away on its own soon. 

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler that green stuff sounds scary, hope you're taking it easy?!

New, that sounds confusing, he's still young though and it seems to be quite a commo problem for boys.:flower:

Aww Brandi, I'm sure they'll get the hang of it and you'll probably not be alone, I bet I'll have 3 still in diapers at least during the night:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Im taking it very easy, Set up camp on the sofa and made OH sit on the floor to play on the PS3! :rofl: My chest should clear up in a few days, if its still bad by thurs I will see a doc, but fingers crossed I don't need to.. (I try to avoid doctors unless its really serious, like my arm is about to fall off!)

I had great fun earlier on the Argos website, I have picked out all the furniture for the bedrooms and lounge and have the colour scemes all sorted, can't wait to start buying after bubs is all kitted out. Although as we are doing the lounge last I will have to sneak in a few purchases every month to make it look nicer in here. Going to try and get new curtains, throws for the sofa and some cushions soon x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

last night thomas got to feel her kick for the first time :) he couldve felt sooner, but was never around. haha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, I'm not worried about Zoe potty training right now. We've been told by all her specialists not to expect her to potty train anytime soon. We encourage it, but we don't push it. We know she'll still be in diapers when she starts school next September and we worry how the other kids will treat her because of it. We're criticized all the time as lazy, irresponsible parents who don't understand the extent of her disabilities, but the way we see it is this: We'd much rather have a happy, untrained child than a depressed and trained child. We don't know how long we'll have her for.

She'll get it..even if she's 15 when she does.


----------



## SteffyRae

you know they choose when they are ready to train there really isnt much you can do but push a little so they realize that they can go to the bathroom on the potty and you both are ready. we thought my stepson would never get potty train we were all potty trained completely no bed wetting at a year and a half and he didnt start till over 3 then another 6 mths for poopie and another almost year for bed wetting now he is okay though thank goodness, pull ups are really expensive lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Steffy, 

My daughter is developmentally delayed due to an unknown genetic condition. One of the symptoms of her condition is that her brain isn't growing and the white matter in her brain is either disappearing or she was born with patches missing. While a CT Scan at 5 weeks old didn't reveal anything wrong, her brain slowed it's growth by 8 weeks old and by 5 months old, she officially had microcephaly. She wasn't diagnosed until 26 months old. Her current head circumference is equal to that of a 14 month old. She'll be 4 in March. Her overall development is that of a 20-month-old.

She currently has two geneticists, a neurologist, a pediatric opthamologist, developmental pediatrician, speech therapist, occupational therapist, and home therapist, and will soon have an ear, nose and throat specialist and sleep specialist, as her oxygen levels drop very low when she sleeps. She has been undergoing test after test for a little over a year now and we have still been unable to pinpoint an overall diagnosis, we just get more symptoms added to her laundry list of symptoms.

White matter controls the signal sent to the rest of the body. If her next MRI in March reveals that she's missing more white matter than her first MRI, they may pursue a diagnosis of leukoencephalopathy with vanishing white matter, and may also be able to give us an estimated lifespan. We already know she will have a shortened life, but we don't know how short it will be. I could wake tomorrow, and she could be gone, and her low oxygen levels at night put her at that much higher of a risk. I honestly don't want to know what her estimated life span is, because I know if I knew this would be her last year here, I'd treat her differently for fear of losing her, and I don't want her to pass thinking I didn't love her and that I kept my distance from her. And with the risk of losing her soon, this is why I say I'd much rather have a happy untrained child than a depressed trained one. I just want to enjoy every moment I can


----------



## SteffyRae

BrandiCanucks said:


> Steffy,
> 
> My daughter is developmentally delayed due to an unknown genetic condition. One of the symptoms of her condition is that her brain isn't growing and the white matter in her brain is either disappearing or she was born with patches missing. While a CT Scan at 5 weeks old didn't reveal anything wrong, her brain slowed it's growth by 8 weeks old and by 5 months old, she officially had microcephaly. She wasn't diagnosed until 26 months old. Her current head circumference is equal to that of a 14 month old. She'll be 4 in March. Her overall development is that of a 20-month-old.
> 
> She currently has two geneticists, a neurologist, a pediatric opthamologist, developmental pediatrician, speech therapist, occupational therapist, and home therapist, and will soon have an ear, nose and throat specialist and sleep specialist, as her oxygen levels drop very low when she sleeps. She has been undergoing test after test for a little over a year now and we have still been unable to pinpoint an overall diagnosis, we just get more symptoms added to her laundry list of symptoms.
> 
> White matter controls the signal sent to the rest of the body. If her next MRI in March reveals that she's missing more white matter than her first MRI, they may pursue a diagnosis of leukoencephalopathy with vanishing white matter, and may also be able to give us an estimated lifespan. We already know she will have a shortened life, but we don't know how short it will be. I could wake tomorrow, and she could be gone, and her low oxygen levels at night put her at that much higher of a risk. I honestly don't want to know what her estimated life span is, because I know if I knew this would be her last year here, I'd treat her differently for fear of losing her, and I don't want her to pass thinking I didn't love her and that I kept my distance from her. And with the risk of losing her soon, this is why I say I'd much rather have a happy untrained child than a depressed trained one. I just want to enjoy every moment I can

oh i hope i didnt come off like i was telling you she needed to be potty trained i did see that she must of had some kind of condition. i was just saying in a general manner kids have a tendincy to tell you when they are ready not the other way around lol. i can never understand how you feel for you are a mother in a horrible situation, and i do want to say in very sorry you and your family are in the situation you are in. and you are her mother who clearly take well care of her, im sure she knows you love her very much!


----------



## wild2011

its quite in here, where have u all gone on holiday? lol

Ive been a bit poorly and still have bad back pains round the clock, my eldest is off for a filing tomorrow morning with daddy much to my dissapointment, this better be the last lol.

i dont have any! grrr

12 sleeps till scan whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

dh is excited now too lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Steffy, I completely understand. I know you weren't saying what may have come across. I suppose I jump the gun sometimes since we get so much criticism from other people for her not being potty trained. At first glance, you'd never know she was a child with special needs.


----------



## Wiggler

GRRRRR I love dylan to bits but he is such hard work recently... Violent temper tantrums, refusing food again (got him to eat some banana today though!!) and screaming at bed time and it all stems from him trying to drop his naps when he isn't ready. :( Tantruming toddler + pregnancy tiredness = zombie wiggler. LOL!!

New plan of action tomorrow though, we are going to have "quiet time" when his nap would normally be, we can snuggle in his room and read books or do some quiet drawing etc etc and that way even if he isn't sleeping he is relaxing and hopefully that will help. 

Do you ladies have any advice? I'm really struggling at the moment and jst want my happy little boy back :cry:


----------



## lisaf

I don't have much advice.... not being a parent I have no clue if my suggestions would be helpful or not... and most of them would only work once or twice!

Like the eating thing... would he possibly be more interested in the food if you made it into a 'picnic' in the living room etc? (as I child I hated baths, but if my mom would read a book to me while I was in the tub I'd go happily and stay until I was all pruney.... so if there is some way you can make mealtimes more about just the function of eating??)
As for the naps, I was never much of a napper as a kid. I was still forced to lie down and be quiet by preschool/babysitters etc... I WISH they had let me look at books etc! It was torture!


----------



## wild2011

sienna is a nightmare with eating and has weight problems, i have to try different tactics and its a struggle, have u stopped sleeps or has he? Sienna doesnt have a set sleep time anymore but if shes tired in the day i let her, but never more than an hour i usually wake her up with something nice and then we have a happy lil girl at bedtimes too. xx


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler- I went through that a bit before Connor turned two. He started terrible twos early. As for the eating thing, kids tend to go through stages where they eat a lot, then some weeks barely eat at all. We encourage but we can't force Connor to eat on his bad days. My pediatrician said it's fine as they will make up for it when they have a hungry spurt. When Connor was younger he used to violently throw himself on the floor and thrash around, we would make him sit in the corner for two minutes and if he got up before his time was up he would be placed back and start over. Normally he would come out crying and giving hugs saying he was sorry. Now it's as easy as going to his eye level and asking him what's wrong because he would rather not go to time out. Nice that he doesn't have tantrums anymore. Nap time can come and go at our house, when he chooses not to nap I just leave him in his room for some time with himself. He will normally play with his stuffed animals if he really doesn't want to sleep.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was going to ask that wild, who wants the naps to stop Dylan or you?? If he isnt going down for his nap, then he probably doesnt need it every day. Quiet time would be good. As for eating, Im firm and harsh pmsl... food on the plate, child at table, if s/he doesnt eat within a set time (30 mins say) then they wait until the next meal, no snacks lol.... they will not starve lol When they realise their pickiness isnt being pandered to then they'll eat whats on the plate. Im also strongly adverse to hiding vegetables etc in food, BUT everyone is different and I know many wouldnt be able to do what I would lol there will be foods a child does not like, i appreciate that and wouldnt repeatidly serve it if I knew they tried it and didnt like it, but if they just being awkward and fussy and defiant then tough lol I also wouldnt sit and 'come on' the child every 5 minutes, set the rules, maybe have a big timer or something age appropriate for them to understand and let them get on with it, end of the time take the plate away and let them leave the table. Dont give in with yoghurts etc inbetween, and where possible eat the same meal, at the same time, at the same place (table etc).

Hope everyone is ok, sorry to hear you're still unwell wiggler, and wild in pain :( but woohooo 12 sleeps to the scan omg that has flown!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

he stopped sleeps, attempting to put him down for a nap now results in him screaming his hed off. he gets so tired without his nap though. Bedtime is pretty horrific too, he screams and screams he was such a good sleeper when he napped suring the day.

Lisa - we have tried picnics, leaving food out for him to graze on during the day, eating as a familyt at the table, eating on the sofa... he has been a funny eater all his life though :(


----------



## wild2011

i know it has and i really cannot wait dh has even been talking about it, were both struggling to agree on what team we think were on, im saying my head says boy my heart says girl, and i know whatever they say ill say i thought that lol. weve gone off all our previous name choices so its gunna be a long few months trying to decide lol


----------



## wild2011

i must admit in my house wiggler we have never put any of my girls down for sleeps, they go of their own accord during the day, we have a set bed time, and if they get up before 6.30 they get put back to bed. screams or no screams. any sleeps inbetween are a bonus and obviously needed, if i took sienna to her bed shed have tantrums too. shell often have a kip on the sofa or crawl into my bed when im ironing upstairs. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

wiggler, maybe try his nap on alternate days, he is probably growing out of them though, Quiet time may work well. Could you bring his bedtime forward a little bit to avoid the over tiredness, just until he gets used to not having his nap.


----------



## Soph22

Hi ladies-
Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas! I got lots of gifts for my little boy to be. Might need to get started on the nursery soon! DH felt baby move last night! Very exciting! 
Hope all are well.


----------



## Wiggler

I am thinking of moving his bedtime forward, going to try tomorrow. 

If my upstairs neighbors wern't such arseholes I would be stricter with it, but they bang on the ceiling if Dylan has a tantrum so I have to try and get Dylan sorted and please THEM (Also found out that the old hag downstairs has been complaining as "the sound of dylan running round is too loud")!!!! If they complain we could get evicted, and we can't even afford to privately rent. It's not fair on Dylan though so I think we are going to have to say screw the neighbors and get Dylan sorted. 

sorry for all the whining, I doubt you ladies want to hear it, but the only other person I can talk to is my mum and she doesn't understand x


----------



## wild2011

just aslong as the noise is based around a child and not loud music guests or humping lol then screw them, id contact ur housing provider and say we are aware that our neughbours have issues with the noise my toddler makes, but make them aware u know ur rights and that u cant be expected to gag a child in their own home, and remind them the noise is only going to get worse with a new baby on the way, my friend did this and cos she bothered to contact them and new her rights they promised her regardless of the complaints while they were to do with the children they would not be evicting her and they got her moved quickly too. try not to worry about them i had neighbours who used to bang the floor when chloe cried so i used ot put my hoover on and leave it on at odd hours they soon shut up x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler write a letter to your landlord/lady/association explain that your neighbours have voiced unnecessary opinions on your child, despite him being no different to any other toddler. Them them what each of the neighbours do in response to Dylans behaviour (explain that he doesnt run around heavy footed, its just childhood playing in an upper tier flat). Explain that you are currently pregnant and up until now you have let him get away with a lot to prevent upset witht he neighbours as the smallest cry results in verbal abuse from them, but now you need to be more firm and strict so that you can prepare for the arrival of your new bundle. This is going to result in some tears and possibly tantrums, but you wanted to make them aware as the neighbours have threatened to report you if they hear Dylan crying. This way, they might disregard any complaints put in about Dylan, or at least take it a lot less seriously. You can not let other people dictate your parenting, if you continue giving int o him to please the neighbours you are going to have yourself a whole heap of problems,. You need to deal with Dylan in a manner YOU see fit, not the neighbours, and if that means controlled crying, tempers, sleepless nights or anything else then so be it. You could also pop polite notes to the neighbours that cxomplain (and put copies in the landlords letter) to explain to your neighbours that for a couple of weeks you are trying to establish a new routine with Dylan and apologise for any crying or tantrums they may here, but he sleeps well and this should not carry on late into the night its will just be day time for a few weeks until you both settle intot he new routine!


----------



## Wiggler

Thats a good idea, we are dreading what they will think when we are dealing with a jealous toddler and a screaming newborn. I will get OH to ring our housing association soon, we wnt to get in touch anyway as we want a like-for-like swap to a ground floor flat, with a bath thats more suitable for kids than this hellhole. 

Been having a nose on the Supernanny website to get more info on the naughty step and we will be starting that this week, if it helps stop the violent tantrums then i'm all for it. When we get it started i'll let you ladies know how we get on. 

On a happier note, I have noticed one of bubs kicking patterns, if I eat something I really REALLY enjoy bubs goes mental, it great, and gives me and excuse to get lots of yummy food in :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

i couldnt have put it better new! x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww that's lovely Milo's mommy, my 2 have just felt her kick for the first time they loved it!
I hit the Next sale yesterday got some gorgeous stuff!
Pram has been ordered https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-sola-2-in-1-orchid/103511500/type-i/ with car seat & foot muff will get a cheaper funky bag from Primarni rather than paying £5o for that one,a lso just got a bouncy chair from Atgos for £12.50,
looking at cots but can't decide x


----------



## lisaf

to be honest, I know the rules are different here in the US... but I've never had ANY success dealing with noisy neighbors unless they were being loud before 8am or after 10pm. 
Next time those neighbors complain (downstairs from you, right?) offer to switch places with them! :haha: Then complain about them stomping around everywhere! :) :rofl:

You cannot expect to have silence above you if you live below someone else... just insane! If you want quiet, you move to the top floor! :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh yay for the pram!!!! 

its great that some many may babies are kicking hard enough for their loved ones to koin in the experience :)

I do counting with Joshua, 1..2.. and thank heavens Ive not got to 3 no idea what I'd do if I had to pmsl My sister has a really naughty lad (he's just turned 3 and is violent), she said the naughty step never works. She popped out once and he hurt his sister bad, so knowing she hads tried the time out thing (not counting) I did it her way and told him what he didnt wasnt nice and he needed 2 minutes quiet time. I put him on the step and he got up and kicked off, so \i put him back on and started the 2 minutes again. Eventually he sat there for the full 2 minutes, then I explain what he did wasnt nice, and he'd have to go and say sorry to his sister (she was really hurt) or he'd have to stay in quiet time until he was sorry. he had 3 chances to say sorry, he didnt, back on the step. Eventually my sister came back and said he'd never say sorry and i should give up (im more stubborn than any 3 year old lol), after about half an hour of back and forth he said he was sorry and gave her a hug. For the rest of his stay with me we spent no longer than 6 minutes in time out. When she went home she stopped doing it and he is worse than ever now! My tips with naughty step (or time out) is persevere, you will win lol ..... I am starting to feel like a very strict mum pmsl but, I guess it has worked for me, Joshua knows the boundaries and very rarely does he cross them. he's polite, good (most of the time lol) and I rarely have to tell him off.


----------



## lisaf

I still laugh at this but my cousin who was 5 told me that his time-outs were 5 minutes because thats how old he was, but that they were always 10 minutes long because he never went when he was supposed to! :rofl:
I love that he explained it to me and was totally aware!

Also, one time he kicked his sister and I decided to rationalize it out with him... how he got in trouble for kicking her even though she was touching his stuff... but how she would have been in trouble if he had used his words instead and she hadn't stopped. We then talked about why he didn't stop to think before kicking her and how he might stop himself next time before acting etc...By the time we discussed it all... he whined and promised he'd never do it again if we could just stop talking about it! :rofl: PMSL!! :)

I am WAY more stubborn than any child! But truly, I'm a little terrified that this child will out-stubborn me somehow!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Lisa bless him!

It is 'supposed' to be 1 minute per year of age but bless his understanding of the situation ha ha least he realised that he was getting double punishment for making it more difficult for himself lol

I worked with kids since way before Joshua came along, and i always worried that with my own id be too soft and give in, but found if you stick to your guns from the off then you do win lol the hardest part is family grrr ..... they have a whole different set of rules and they can be impossible lol You need to remain firm and stubborn with them too lol


----------



## lisaf

yes, I'm terrified of what my kid is going to be like with grandma... she'll be watching him full time while we work...
and I don't know how she was with her kids when they were younger... but from what I can see, she is not capable of tough love! :(
I worry my kid will get treats, foods I don't want them having until X age or special occasions etc.
I don't have much of a choice as free childcare is the only kind I can afford, lol... but I do worry a LOT since she'll be with the kid more waking-hours of the day than me!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had to be firm with my dad and tell him when he had taken things a step too far, and both me and my dad got upset but later he said he was sorry and he realised that he had totally gone against my parenting, and he is great now. I cant say it worked with my mum she is a nightmare lol Like tonight, i told Joshua he couldnt go out with them (3 times he asked me) but my parents were due back late, it was dinner time and nothing was prepared never mind he'd eaten. When i was in another room I over heard my mum tell him not to worry she'd sort it. I probably should have kept my foot down firm but things like that i wont let Joshua see me go up against my mum. Its sooooooooooooooooooo hard work lol


----------



## lisaf

lol... currently my DH doesn't let me fight with my MIL... he doesn't want them to hold a grudge against me (and not that his mom would, but if she told the story of the fight to his sister, well she could take things the wrong way and start to hate me... ditto for BIL... they're kind of weird like that). I've told him we'll never be comfortable with each other unless we can fight stuff out and make up. I'm hoping it will be an ok transition to her watching our kid.

I do worry because she last cared for an infant full-time 35 years ago... many things have CHANGED regarding safety issues... and I don't want her to think I'm insane and just disregard everything I say! :( She's also getting on in years and is a little forgetful sometimes (she left our front door unlocked when she stopped by to feed the cats while we were out of town this weekend... and she almost forgot to go feed the cats once but we called and reminded her!).


----------



## Wiggler

New - how you talk about Joshua he sounds like such a kind, caring lovely little boy, exactly how I want Dylan to be, and how he was before the neighbors screwed everything up. the poeple upstairs bang on their floor so the whole flat booms and occasionally bangs on our front door loud enough to wake the dead (this is from Dylan tantruming or dylan banging) the hag downstairs just rings the landlord all the bloody time (I was told this a few days before xmas, she has been ringing for months) about the banging. funny thing is you sit in our flat and there is no banging, just dylan running around or occasionally using the walls as a train track, but as we can hear upstairs walking about, i assume her downstairs can hear us walking about and everything.

I am deffo going to try and get back to how I was before, get rid of the paranoia of the neighbors. we have already taken the bars off Dylans cot (he liked to grab his toys and run them along the bars whihc pissed off the neighbors) to please them and its always in the back of my head that they might complain about any little noise, but none of us are happy living like this so screw em. lol. Tomorrow is going to be us going back to normal! not worrying about noise and just having good old fashioned fun!

baby has been kicking up a storm tonight! its great. I just watched the soaps and holby and feeling very relaxed, OH is playing on the PS3, Dylan is asleep. perfect! x x


----------



## lisaf

what kind of cranks do you live near Wiggler?!! They sound insane to me! :haha:

I'd ask the landlord about transferring you to another unit if they can.

The only other thing I can think is to try to soundproof a little more with rugs, curtains, wall-hangings etc to muffle some noises!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ah good luck wiggler hun. It must be hard for everyone in the flats, above below and yourself, but end of the day you all need to compromise and a toddler can not and should not be expected to sit still. i really hope you can stuff them and do your thing. Im sure Dylan is a little pleasure bless him, I truely believe in the kids home they should be kids and allowed to be, if they can be calmer when out etc and it makes a good balance. If Dylan cant play trains in his own home, then what is there he can do... if your neighbours continue to be gits put a report in about them. dylan is a toddler, they are adults and should know how to behave! 

And dont be deceived... Joshua is a sod lol BUT I know i can take him anywhere and he'd be respectful and well behaved lol he runs riot at home but he is normally good, and i cant ask for more. he'll trash his room, but he tidies it, he'll have accidents but he doesnt cover it up he is honest, he tries the boundaries, but he doesnt cross them and i guess Im lucky in that way. He gets away with more than a lot of kids, but he doesnt cross the ultimate line and I cant ask for more than that off him lol


----------



## miss_kitty

Hi, my due date is the 25th May 2011 :) Having my next scan at 21 weeks to find out the gender, don't think the due date will change though. Feels as though it's flying by!

All the best to all other expectant Mums :)

x x


----------



## Inge

miss kitty:hugs: Im due 7th with a little boy so congrats :hugs:
Girls Im struggling with a middle name. We like Chase but would Leo Chase Andrews go?:shrug: Any other idea's? OH hates any other boy name so its impossible :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Grrr, wiggler, I had just typed out a whole speech for you but my computer is stupid and the keyboard likes to jump. If I push the backspace, sometimes the key on the screen will exit the text box and if I accidentally push the backspace again, it'll go to my last page visited and the whole text I just typed disappears.

Here we go again.

Let your neighbours know ahead of time before you try this if you go through with it, as there will be lots of screaming in the first few days. Let them know you want them to bear with you for the time being and what your intentions are. If they still choose to be idiots, let them. No landlord or police officer will slap you with an eviction notice or noise violation for putting your child to sleep.

When it comes to the eating thing, don't be a short order cook. He can survive on yogurt and cheese for a while, but don't let him. Kids won't let themselves go hungry and he won't starve if he doesn't eat. Let him know that what is on his plate is what is for dinner. If he doesn't eat it, fine, because he eventually will. He'll eat when he's hungry.

As for sleeping, my daughter is turning 4 soon and is starting to give up her naps. She still needs them and will nap only depending on what time she woke up at. I usually just put a movie on quietly for her to watch in her room so her brother can nap. Sometimes she'll fall asleep, other times she won't, but as long as she's quiet, I don't mind.

Now, this past summer, my son decided he was finished with naps, even though he wasn't. He would throw 3-hour long tantrums and screaming fits at both bed and nap time, so we implemented the Supernanny techique. He now can lay down by himself at night and fall asleep within half an hour and sleep 11-12 hours at night, and 2-3 hours in the day. We now usually give him a stuffed toy or 2 or 3 dinky cars to occupy himself until he falls asleep. But without further adieu, the Supernanny Technique.

Phase One

Lay him down in his bed and say goodnight and I love you, then sit down in a chair next to his bed. He will protest. Every time he gets out of bed, pick him up and lay him down again without making eye or verbal contact. You will have to repeat this routine several times and it may take up to 3 hours or longer before he finally falls asleep from exhaustion. Repeat this technique for the next few nights. You will notice that the crying and protests will diminish with each night and that it'll be a shorter time until he falls asleep. When he finally goes to sleep without protest, move on to Phase 2.

Phase Two

Repeat the same technique as above, but leave the room. Lay him down, say goodnight and I love you and leave the room. Each time he gets out of bed and/or opens his door, pick him up, lay him down without eye or verbal contact until he falls asleep.

The whole technique can take up to 2-3 weeks, but it seriously works. We haven't had any issues with Isaiah since August now, and I've never met or talked to someone who tried this technique and stuck to it and it didn't work.

Good luck!


----------



## Wiggler

Hi miss kitty!! Not long now until your scan, you must be so excited!

new, Joshua sounds like such a sweetheart! Dylan is a good boy, he's just having a hard time at the moment. the cutest thing he does at the moment is if he has a tantrum or a strop and he knocks something on the floor he will say "oh no" and put it back, he LOVES tidying up so i'm going to start attacking my room tomorrow as he will adore that, I think once we have settled back to how we were the neighbors should be fine again as Dylan will be happier. 
my mum got him a HUGE rug with roads all over it so he uses that for his trains and cars now instead of the walls which should help, and we got him a little sofa bed which we put him on if he tantrums so that should stop some of the floor kicking noises travelling.

My mum is having Dylan for a few nights next week so that should do me, OH and Dylan some good. me and OH will have a chance to just relax and I can catch up on my sleep and Dylan loves going to my mums as she has a million pets and he adores animals. 

Whats everyones plans for new years? 
My plans are very exciting!! Dinner, TV, internet then bed :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh brandi, the supernanny technique sounds good, I think I will have to try that! And quiet time/nap time is always good, Dylan is best when he has a nap around 10.30am so i will let him have quiet time then. :)


----------



## miss_kitty

Inge and Wiggler, thanks so much for your messages, I like it on here, everyone is so friendly! So you are both due in May too, congratulations!

Inge, that's so lovely that you are having a boy, and I love the name Chase too! My opinion is, if you like it, then you should go for it, definitely! :)

Wiggler, yes I am really excited about the scan, and we are going to find out what we are having (i'm not very organised so any opportunity to be so is a great help ;) ). I'm just a bit worried about breaking the news to work, but i think it will be ok! I don't think they are used to pregnancies though, all my workmates are older than me, with little ones, and are not planning on having any more!

x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed your little bubs gives the sonographer a nice potty shot hun! My bubs had legs crossed the whole time :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations Miss Kitty, I was going to say we all may mummies in here, then i remember I (and a couple others) are actually late April mummies now since our scans lol Not long until your scan, you any preference on boy or girl?

Inge Leo Chase is lovely :).. Im still stuck on Lily Mae and Im sure my little boy wont appreciate that ha ha ha I bought loads of boy outfits etc but still thinking girly arghhhh lol I have thought about Kian, Keaton or Layton as possible names now though, and Edward as a middle name :)


----------



## lisaf

miss_kitty said:


> Inge and Wiggler, thanks so much for your messages, I like it on here, everyone is so friendly! So you are both due in May too, congratulations!
> 
> Inge, that's so lovely that you are having a boy, and I love the name Chase too! My opinion is, if you like it, then you should go for it, definitely! :)
> 
> Wiggler, yes I am really excited about the scan, and we are going to find out what we are having (i'm not very organised so any opportunity to be so is a great help ;) ). I'm just a bit worried about breaking the news to work, but i think it will be ok! I don't think they are used to pregnancies though, all my workmates are older than me, with little ones, and are not planning on having any more!
> 
> x x x

Hey there!
Yes, fingers crossed for a good potty shot! Mine wasn't too clear and it drove me crazy until I had a private scan to confirm.. the doc was right, but because it was just not a clear shot I went kind of nuts :blush:

I'm the first pregnancy at my work! Small company only been around a few years and mostly men/older women so I definitely will be a bit of a 'test run' case! Good news is that most of the employees have families, many with young children so they all understand a lot of this! My boss's wife is pregnant, due 4 weeks before me and another co-worker's wife is due the same day as me!


----------



## Wiggler

Argh! Names! they cause me so much stress at the moment, I decided I don't like Riley any more, I am now in love with the name Oliver for a boy, I still kinda like Lily for a girl, but am looking for an alternative (In secret, OH was really upset I changed my mind on Riley)

Not doing middle names though, I hate mine and OH hates his and we are terrible at picking names, picking one is hard enough so Dylan and this bubs have just their first name and their surname. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I like Finley too, but it doesnt go with Edward, and I set my heart on Edward as baby's middle name lol 

Im the first pregnancy in my office too (although the company is huge and head office have experienced it before lol) my boss is always telling me to ring head office for advice as she has no idea on things. The company have many departments, and ours is a new dept so its all a bit trial and error, so far my boss hasnt got much right at all lol


----------



## lisaf

lol.. don't blame you guys on the middle name, but I do know a few people who don't have them... some feel kind of left-out/frustrated... and my mom told me a story about how a computer class had everyone use their initials for the password/login or something... and you had to have 3 characters minimum :dohh: so the guy without a middle name had to make something up :)
I don't mind mine.. its Ann... just simple, boring etc..


----------



## miss_kitty

Hi, new_to_tcc! I suppose i'm kind of hoping for a little girl but I will be overjoyed with either, as long as little one is healthy, that's the main thing! So did you find your due date changed with the 20 week scan then? You never know, I might end up having a June baby, with my due date being so close to the next month lol! 

So you are having a baby boy? congratulations :), and no, I don't suppose Lily Mae is suitable for a baby boy, beautiful name though it is! I like the name Kian, it's lovely!

x x x


----------



## miss_kitty

Sorry :( I did a typo with your name, I put tcc instead of ttc, and I was being so careful not to mistype that! x x


----------



## Wiggler

Haha! I have never met anyone without a middle name, until I popped out my little man of course. 

My silly mother keeps questioning why Dylan and this bubs are having oH's surname. Its soooooo annoying, so not only am i picky about a first name i am getting pestered about the surname. She doesn't understand that I'm not evil enough to lumber my poor children with my surname. And me and OH will be getting married soon enough (2012 i think) so then we will all have the same surname. 

Anyways my lovelies, bed time for me. I am urgent need of some beauty sleep as the bags under my eyes could carry a large load of shopping! :rofl: I will let you know how tomorrow goes, hopefully there will be less tantrums and tiredness and more happiness, fun and cuddles! x x x x


----------



## lisaf

lol, well I think either my maiden name or my DH's names are both equally bad to burden a child with :haha: if I had a nice maiden name I might be tempted :haha:
Its a little sad as I know my maiden name will be dying off... my brother wont' be having kids, my dad has sisters only... etc...


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dont worry miss kitty I answer to most things lol 

Yes Im having a little boy, my dates were changed at the 12 week scan, but I was already a may mummy at heart by then lol i do like Kian Edward, but my little boy Joshua really likes keaton Edward. I guess I still have a few weeks to decide. i have another scan next week (baby has a few questions with his heart bless him) so will be checking he is definitely a boy then i will try and detach from lily mae ha ha is this your first baby?

Good luck tomorrow wiggler hun, and sleep tight xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua has my surname, as will this little fella! IF anyone is ever lucky enough to have me as their wife, I hope to keep my name anyways lol


----------



## miss_kitty

Hi Lisaf! I had typed out a reply to you, then managed to press something and it had all gone! Don't you just love computers lol!

That's good that your boss' wife is also expecting, he will have to be understanding, won't he! Hope my work are also understanding, though I'm going to leave it a bit longer before letting them know!

Yeah, I hope we get a clear scan, but if they are not sure one way or another, I might wait until the actual birth to find out, take it as a sign ;) There is only so long I can lie there with a full bladder while they try to work it out too! If they have a 90% idea of the gender, I will probably have to have a private scan to get it confirmed, but any less than that I will hang on!

x x


----------



## lisaf

you don't have to have a full bladder for the ultrasound at 20 weeks! Or at least they specifically told me I didn't need it for mine!

My doc didn't give me a % of how sure he was... he took a long look, zoomed etc, said there was 'something' there but it could be an umbilical cord, then changed angles, looked at what seemed like nothing to me! (no baby in the shot) then said 'yep, its a boy' ... totally messed with my head! :haha: 
I got perfectly clear shots from the private scan though so that was awesome!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Miss Kitty, check your employee/employer rights hun, you may HAVE to inform your work about your pregnancy and EDD by the 25th week of pregnancy or they dont have to pay you any maternity benefits, you surrender your rights to leave and pay by not fulfilling their terms and conditions. It also helps them to plan your cover while you are gone, protects you from a H&S point of view with thorough risk assessments also you are entitled to paid leave for your antenatal care, and if they dont know you are attending appointments then they dont realise you're supposed to be paid for it! There are strict guidelines protecting pregnant women, so im sure your work wont cause you any problems but it is beneficial for everyone the sooner they know :)

Where in lancs are you from?


----------



## luckyme225

Welcome Miss_kitty!

So say three of potty training seems to be going really well. Four times in the potty and one accident. Make that five, he just came up to me and yelled " I have to go potty" haha. Feeling quite proud of him, really hoping this is it. I'm sooo full, just had tacos for dinner, yum. Hope you ladies are having a good night.


----------



## twinmummy06

just popping in to say im a HUGE team yellow failure :haha:


im on TEAM :pink: :wohoo:


----------



## lisaf

awww contrats twinmummy!! :) and :haha: at team yellow failure!!
My doc's office said 95% of couples choose to know the sex, so you're not the only one with no willpower! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats on team pink twinmummy!!!!! :( I'm all alone here on team yellow, I WANNA KNOW!!! lol

So far today is going well, Dylan ha been up for nearly 3 hours, and not 1 tantrum yet!!! he refused his brekkie so I took it into the kitchen after 30 mins and scoffed it myself :rofl: and now he is running around laughing. Yippee!!

I didn't sleep very well last night so feel a bit icky today, going to have an early night tonight. lol x x x


----------



## meow951

We were going to be team yellow but i thought it was easier to buy clothes and things if we knew the sex. We're planning on having more than 1 anyway so we can always be team yellow on the next one!

I'm feeling a bit better today, my cold seems a bit easier. Wasn't coughing so much in the night which is nice. But now OH has got it, bless him.

New lady and team colours added!

Hope everyones ok :)


----------



## wild2011

miss_kitty said:


> Hi Lisaf! I had typed out a reply to you, then managed to press something and it had all gone! Don't you just love computers lol!
> 
> That's good that your boss' wife is also expecting, he will have to be understanding, won't he! Hope my work are also understanding, though I'm going to leave it a bit longer before letting them know!
> 
> Yeah, I hope we get a clear scan, but if they are not sure one way or another, I might wait until the actual birth to find out, take it as a sign ;) There is only so long I can lie there with a full bladder while they try to work it out too! If they have a 90% idea of the gender, I will probably have to have a private scan to get it confirmed, but any less than that I will hang on!
> 
> x x

re the 20 week sscan, unless its a private scan your paying for, they will never say more than 80-85 percent. they arnt allowed too, no matter now sure they are. they gave me 75-80% on all of mine and were right


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, they never give a high percentage. We was told Dylan was "more likely to be a boy than a girl" hehe. 

Dylan is still in a lovely mood, he is snuggled up to me at the moment on the sofa, he has been a good boy so going to put CBeebies on for him for 30 mins. Then we can play cars then quiet time!

The weather is miserable today, was thinking of taking him out for a walk as my pelvis isn't too sore today, but its misty and chucking it down and as I'm still all gross and ill with my cold I don't think its the best idea. I wish I was like Dylan and oH, when they get colds thety just get a runny nose, I don't get a lot of the colds, but when I do I get full blown man-flu :(


----------



## wild2011

man flu sucks, :hugs:

got a huge tub of broken bits of the roasted ham we did, which melts in ur mouth , so going to make a pasta witha cheesey sauce, cauli peas and the ham, nom nom.and then maybe a leak potato and ham soup. nom nom again. also have a little beef and pork left. for tomorrow.
dh celebrates new year like we do xmas, so we always feed the girls new year eve and put to bed, and we have a like 6 course meal really slowly with lots of nice drinks, with friends over. then new year day, he has loads of family to visit and we have visitors come here too, so ive got a huge turkey to cook for then, and lamb, ive consumed more meat the last week than in a year lol. but i fif enjoy not sitting eating a huge variety of potato veg and stuffing myself, its been nice to munch as and when i want on different meats, salada, pickles. god i could talk about food all day


----------



## Wiggler

Mmmmm, food... I don't know what I fancy at the mo. I just had pepper slices and hummus and it was delish, might have some more later! We have a load of bolognese sauce from last night left over so I'm reheating that and me and dylan are having it on toast for lunch. 

Quiet time was a partial success, he went crazy at first and had a mega tantrum... all I was going to do was read to him in his room! he kicked me in the pelvis so im really sore again now, after he calmed down I tried again and we read in his room for 20 mins until he decided to run off. lol. poor little man is so sleepy though, hopefully he will crash out on the sofa later. I hope the weather is better tomorrow so I can take him out for a walk. It might help tire him out for his quiet time tomorrow. 

OH is back at work today, doing a stock check so hopefully he should be finishing early! I can't wait for him to get back so I can have a lay down, I feel so icky! x x x


----------



## wild2011

sorry ur feeling icky, ive stopped picking sienna up lately unless shes fallen asleep and im carrying her to bed, if shes awake she tends to give bump a good kick so she walks and i hold her hand or if having a tantrum drag her along lol. dh popped home earlier and ive put some new materity clothes on done my hair and put make up on for the first time properly since being ill in first tri he whistled and just stood there with his mouth dropped hahahahah men!

im kind of flourishing, i didnt with the girls they stole my pritty :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww welcome to team pink twin mummy x


----------



## Wiggler

Oh i'm jealous! i look rough when I'm preggers, and i lose all motivation to make myself look half decent. I'm currently sat here in my PJ's and OH's old fleecy jumper with my hair scraped back, I look gross to say the least. lol. I might make an effort at the weekend though, and i do enjoy a nice self-pampering sesh.

Well it appears the mega strop Dylan had during lunch has tired him out, he is asleep next to me on the sofa. YAAAAAAAAAAY!! Not going to move him to his room as if he wakes up while I am moving him he will go nuts at me. so I'm going to enjoy the chance to grab an hour of internet time. lol x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good morning! 

I'm a little sleepy, had a wonderful night trying to rekindle and reconstruct my marriage. Watched some hockey together, put the little guy (Isaiah) back to sleep in the night when he woke with a coughing fit, and then we stayed awake until 5:30am just talking about the marriage and what direction we want it to head in, if we want it to stay together or if we want to proceed with a divorce. 

It's always nice when your husband, with whom you haven't slept in the same bed or house with in 3 months randomly puts his arm around you at 3am and tells you he still loves you, then wakes you again at 7am just to give you a kiss. 

Me thinks this marriage can be saved.


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi, thats great news! x x


----------



## wild2011

great news brandi, fab news on team pink twinmummy, yay for sleeps wiggler, my avent steriliser i paid £13 for on boots just came and to my suprise i got 3 free avent bottles a dummy and cleaning set too, which i thought only came with the dearer one, then another delivery came from mothercare with all my bottles, yayy im all kitted out and need no more bottles lol


----------



## wild2011

have a 10% off voucher for mothercare of u spend more than £ 100 before 9th january if anyone wants the code to use online or it sent to them. x


----------



## Wiggler

I can't wait to get more baby stuff. Still got to sort out all the many many bags of clothes we have. I finally made a definate desicion on the pram i'm getting. The Mothercare Xcursion in denim. Its not as pretty as the Silver Cross, but its cheaper and has the car seat included so thats a plus. Still pricey enough that I will cringe when paying for it though.

Got almost everything else picked out now too. Just need to magic up some cash to buy it. lol. Maybe I could sell OH on ebay? :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler, the Slivercross is cheaper than that pram hunni!! Ive just got the pram and carseat for £274!!! They have an offer on giving the carseat away free, plus if u register with them for their baby club (its free just give them your email address when you sign up for it in store) you get a voucher pack there and then and can use the £25 voucher straight away (the pram is 299). OR you could get it on the baby plan and get 10% (£30) off and pay for it over the next few months until bubs is here!

Congratulations on team pink twin hun!!

Brandi thats really lovely news about you and your husband and wish you both the very very best :)

Sorry some of you are still poorly :(

Ive broke out in spots arghhhhh lol Ive got some facial stuff but Im so not normal a cosmetic person lol I also had my hair cut, eeekkkkk there was more cut off than Im left with on my head lol Ive had it cut into a short graduated bob, from being passed my shoulder lolol

OMG MY PRAM JUST ARRIVED THIS VERY MINUTE..... :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

New, thats not the silver cross I want hun, the one I want is £525 including carseat, or £410 alone :( damn me for having expensive taste. :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Rofl what are you like, which one do you like?


----------



## Wiggler

I like the Linear Freeway, hell, if I had the money I would be getting the sleepover carrycot too :rofl:

The Xcursion though has all the features I wanted and less that £400 so grabbing that at the end of jan. Poor OH just nods along now when I say I want something for the baby as he knows I will just whine until I get my way. He is so great, he is even giving me free reign to decorate the flat how I want. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

You're terrible!! lol Have you looked at the silvercross 3D? lol Its almost identical but £100 less than the Xcursion lol Your poor OH sounds like a saint ;) lol


----------



## 24/7

What lovely news Brandi. :D
I won't mention my pram desire, you will all think I'm mad, but I'm going to get it anyway!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

The 3D doesn't have a proper parent facing feature once they grow out of the pram setting/car seat and thats the main feature I want. My poor OH is a saint, but my "logic" is that I'm at home more than him so I should pick :rofl:

Ooh 24/7 do tell!!! x x x


----------



## 24/7

A bugaboo cameleon, whoops!! :D xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

'brb googling' lol


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, I've heard such great things about Bugaboos. I personally don't like how they look but with all the amazing things I've heard if I had that sort of money i would get one. Make sure you post piccies when you get it! 
I will be posting piccies of my wonderful son modelling in the new pram. lol. just over month until I get it!!!! WOOO! x x x


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> A bugaboo cameleon, whoops!! :D xxx

love it as a pram, but hate it as a pushchair, have some local mums who have it and i think its ugly once the carrycots removed, what colour are u going for? x


----------



## 24/7

See I love how they look, and thankfully hubby just agrees!! :p
I'm desperate to order it, but we have space issues so might have to wait a few weeks yet.... xxx


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh, I think black base and sand hood, but am thinking about the navy blue hood too, decisions, decisions.... xx


----------



## wild2011

got mine, played with it lots its now boxed up realy to go in the cuboard under the stairs, but dh needs to take out the loola up pram from under it so i can ebay it first, too much heavy stuff to move, did tak epics but had trouble uploading.


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooo thats different, and wow how much!!! baby will be super cosy in there :)


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> Ooooh, I think black base and sand hood, but am thinking about the navy blue hood too, decisions, decisions.... xx

love the blue hood on black and also the green very very lush.

how much is it?


----------



## 24/7

We don't talk about the price, and just focus on the good resale value on ebay. ;) xx


----------



## wild2011

hahah this is it, an excellent focus point!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua wants me to take the pram out so he can build a rocket with the box lol Think we should wait till Im at least at my home ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

Im just happy that there is already a "suitable from birth" pushchair at my mums, she tends to break/lose what i send down with dylan when he stays so when this bubba goes over there she will already have a pushchair to use there. yay. Lol. i sent it to hers cos I couldn't stand it. it was a cheapo 3 wheeler and was about as long as the average stretch limo! x x


----------



## wild2011

ahahhhahahaha.


----------



## wild2011

if nobody wants this 10% mothercare voucher i shall list it on the freebies section tomorrow, so do let us know if ud like it, ive got no big stuff left to buy, and wont be going on a shopping spree till tenth if we get a potty shot, voucher expires on 9th tho, and im more likely to end up in next, mamas & papas /gap, thought theres a gorgeous unisex range in mothercare i like but i wouldnt want it for a girl too boyish for my liking .


----------



## 24/7

How much movement is everyone feeling now? Baby has hardly moved since this time yesterday and I'm starting to feel abit unsettled by it.... :(


----------



## wild2011

i felt a fair bit a few weeks ago and sod all really since, i cant say ive battered an eye lid to it, how ever lovely it is to feel things, its not till 25 weeks + they get really regular and strong. take a bath and hacve something fizzy to drink and u mkght get a few reasuring jabs lol x


----------



## Wiggler

i was a bit worried earlier 24/7 as bubs hadn't moved much today, but then as soon as Dylan picked up the most annoying toy he owns bubs went mental, maybe bubs is just kicking your back hun. Have some choccy or a sugary drink and that should get bubs moving around x x x


----------



## 24/7

Funny enough, I am now posting from my phone in the bath, lol!!
It's so hard not to worry, I just like him moving all the time, and he seems to get out of sink when I'm on an early shift and I just want him to start again xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

thanks wild, I hope I dont need anything big now either though lol

24/7 I have quiet days too, but then baby makes up for it the next day, or at bedtime lol sometimes i feel big kicks loads, other days its just little flutters on and off.


----------



## wild2011

did u get a doppler after hun? i had mine for 6 weeks, and though i lvoed it, i sent it back instead of hiring ne more, i wud do my own head in with it, i relied on movements with the girls so gunna do the same this time, though ive ended up atleast once with each pregnancy going to have kicks monitored due to lack of movements after 32+ weeks,. each time as soon as i got there they went mental, little buggers! x

Eastenders due to be interesting over new year, i hear one of the babies dies and ronnie swaps them, :( i dont know if ill be able to watch


----------



## 24/7

I resisted, I would become more worried and obsessed by it if I had one, it wouldn't be healthy for me, given the type of person I am.... Wish I had it now though!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

yes Ronnies does from SIDS :( Its going to be super sad, tissues at the ready :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

I think its great that Eastenders are bringing awareness to SIDS, but to then show Ronnie swapping the babies, thats sick. I can imagine that any woman who loses a child doesn't want someone elses baby, just their own. Apparently this storyline will be dragged on for 2 YEARS!

OH is home now and entertaining Dylan, poor little mite was just curled up with me on the sofa after he woke up, he perked up when OH got in though and he is in such a good mood now. Today has been very good though compared to normal, less tantrums, more cuddles and he actually let me read 3 books to him start to end! x x x


----------



## 24/7

I just hope the storyline is realistic and the don't soapify it so it becomes a mockery of what some poor mums have been through in real life xx


----------



## wild2011

poor kat though she pinches kats :( i think ill struggle to watch.


----------



## wild2011

yer its like sids is bad enough without theft on top of it, i was really shocked when i read up on it.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I doubt very much they'll do as 'correct' a story as Emmerdale, even if that did result in a replacement baby story thing, but I think that was told quite true. Unfortunately eastenders 9as much as I love the soap) they dress over things way too much - just look at Phil's cocaine addiction and his 'recovery'. 

i can understand ronnies reaction though, its not a case of swopping the baby, she goes to the pub to find help and it just 'happens' she hears kats baby crying and kat is too busy to respond and she goes up. Ronnie just wants to be a mum, she wont see what she does as swopping them, I think in her head she'll truely think her baby is the ok one.


----------



## Wiggler

I just hope they do it sensitively. I know a big part of the storyline is about Ronnies mental health, but if it comes across as just blatant ratings grabbing then I can see a lot of poeple complaining.


----------



## wild2011

ronnie is one of my favourite characters, but mainly cos jack, phwoar scott manslen is sexy as fook lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooo he is lush!!! lol I do feel sorry for him being lumbered with Ronnie mind ha ha she is a fruitloop lol


----------



## Wiggler

Mmm Jack... Gotta say though Hollyoaks has much more man candy in it. 

Ooh, I love the Davidoff - Cool Water adverts at the moment as they have Josh Holloway in them, YUM! he is so bloody gorgeous. Makes me glad I have Lost season 1-4 on DVD just to get a man-candy fix.


----------



## 24/7

I think if they had done the SIDS storyline with anyone but Ronnie (the tragic heroine) and not included the swap it could have been a storyline that was simply about raising awareness and savings lives, this way it is simply for ratings!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no Hollyoaks is full of young lasds lol that does nothing for me I like a man ;)


----------



## Wiggler

https://www.buddytv.com/articles/hot-list-josh-holloway-2.jpg

https://backseatcuddler.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/johnny_depp_-_a_great_actor.jpg

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS3GAFkLTy4jBtdamJFITwPAmJoWx-5XHlZ75LXieSorMSlOMSv


YUM!


----------



## new_to_ttc

too young too young lol


----------



## Wiggler

Johnny Depp, too young? he is a nice mature man. Still looking good at 47!


----------



## new_to_ttc

47 is ok lol... doesnt look it though hmmmm lol My mum gets a shock if i bring a guy home younger than her rofpmsl


----------



## 24/7

Oh gosh, none of them for me thank you. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

you ladies have terrible taste! :)


----------



## 24/7

This will sound very cliche, but I really don't like anyone except my hubby. 










You can all laugh now!! :p


----------



## Wiggler

Aww!! thats so sweet! I love my OH to bits, but I still have my celeb crushes. lol. If i was to go out I wouldn't fancy anyone out and about though, just the unobtainable :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwwww 24/7 thats lovely :) must say nothing else takes my fancy when Im all loved up :)

Im not a 'pretty boy' fan lolol


----------



## 24/7

I need to go and do some ironing, decide whats for dinner (bacon, eggs, fried new potatoes and baked beans or bacon and leek chicken with mash and peas) and go and cook it, yet I'm here, AGAIN!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

we just deliberating dinner too lol mum fancies chinese restaurant but prices are high as its christmas week lol but she making no attempt to make a meal so we'll no doubt end up eating out lolol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have an issue, ladies. I'm going back to the name game. Apparently my husband doesn't like the name I've chosen for this little princess and wants to change it. He says no daughter of his will be named after my favourite band, but it can be a middle name. (That was our compromise with our oldest).

I suppose, in a way, that's good news!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww you have plenty of time to think of another hun, its good he wants to be involved :)


----------



## 24/7

Good that he is being so interested now Brandi, and sounds like hes bonding. xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He was almost over the moon this morning when she was kicking him in the back, lol. He asked me this morning if I had a name chosen for her, and when I told him Anberlin Olivia Blaire, he said he doesn't mind Olivia Blaire, but, and I quote, "No daughter of mine will be named after your favourite band, but I don't mind if it's a middle name".

I was taken aback that he referred to her as "his daughter", especially considering the likelihood of her actually being his is very slim. But wow, I'm amazed. We're going to take things very slowly. I will not be moving back in right away, but we are going to start shopping around for long-term counselling and get in contact with a family law lawyer to sign a post-nuptial agreement. We both still want our marriage together, and if this is what it takes to make it happen, then so be it. It won't be easy for him, but we have his mother's support behind us and she even says she'll accept this little girl as her granddaughter.

I'm so happy right now.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Brandi it sounds like things are going really well right now! you are going to have a fabulous start to the new year.


----------



## 24/7

Phew, ironing done and dinner in, now to wait for OH to get home.... :D xx


----------



## wild2011

we went out for dinner, i had a huge mixed grill and couldnt finish half of it, lol. ive just been sick tho, thats the second day ive had a real quick vomit then been fine, other than feeling ubber sleepy and cold, i think its a bug tbh . leila has been like that for a few days. i dont like the hollyoaks lot, scott manslen all the way lol.


----------



## wild2011

ive got loads of ironing to do, grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Wiggler

I don't do ironing, and have only ironed once in my life... never again. I learnt the tumble dryer trick so get to avoid that vile task. lol

OMG there is nothing entertaining on TV tonight. I don't fancy watching a film so internet it is while OH kills stuff on the PS3. 

Got my 2 best friends popping over tomorrow, I can't wait to see them. they are the only poeple I ever see apart from my mum as I don't know anyone local so its a nice break from reality when they pop over. x x x


----------



## luckyme225

Glad things are looking up Brandi.

Connor is a day time potty trained boy. I'm so excited. He likes to tell us when he needs to pee and pulls down his pants by himself. Liam is jumping around in my belly like crazy today too, I'm one happy mom.


----------



## wild2011

aww luck glad hes doing so well.

wiggler i hate my tumble dryer, i stick towels and bedding in it, and dh stuff if he needs it in a rush, but i buy expensive clothes and they shrink and scagg, id much rather air it lol.


----------



## Wiggler

I prefer the feel of air dried clothing, but as the entire block of flats and about 15 houses can see the communal hanger things I prefer to dry my things indoors, there are some really odd people living round here :rofl:

plus the dryer is in Dylans room, which gets pretty damn cold and it helps keep it warm. 

I buy cheap clothes for me and OH and nice clothes from next and mothercare for Dylan. lol. I havent bought myself more than 10 items of clothing though since Dylan was born as i piled on a load of weight and my mate who lost a load of weight gave me all her old clothes. Cant wait to lose weight after bubs is born and buy myself nice clothes. OH has told me I can save up £600 from his wages and when I'm happy with my weight I can go on a shopping spree! (hoping my weight goal will coincide with the january sales) x x


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, lots to catch up on. Potty training, illnesses, giving up naps, yummy food, twinmum on team pink, terrible neighbors... Brandi, glad you are working things out with OH. 

I have been busy the past few days. I'm still off from work until Monday, so I've been living up my vacation. The bedding came in and hubby has started painting the nursery. We went to an outlet mall and I bought some more maternity clothes. BB has been moving like crazy and I love it. 

I am still eating like crazy. If I had my preference I would only eat 2 things: ice cream sundaes and potato chips (or crisps as many of you would say). I have been doing a good job of eating many different things regardless.


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies!

I woke up in a really good mood this morning, not sure why as I was rudely woken up at 4.50am by Dylan (he is an early riser) OH let me lay in bed until he went off to work, bless him.

Dylan ate some of his breakfast this morning. He has been fussy with cereal lately so I gave him a banana and he ate over half! YAY. Today is looking good!

Bubs has been a little fidget this morning and was giving me lots of kicks last night before bed. I love feeling him/her kick. Bubs is still having a love affair with my bladder though, I had to run to the loo LOADS last night as baby had really booted my bladder :rofl: maybe I should just buy myself some Tena.

My cold is finally going, I still feel a bit gross, but I have my energy back and I'm not coughing every 5 seconds so going to take advantage and indulge my cleaning urge today! My Dyson will be happy about that, poor thing has been neglected since I got ill. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day x x x


----------



## wild2011

whoo for good mood hun and for the banana eating, im up bathed dressed as are all the girls, were squeeky clean fed, bedrooms cleaned, washing up done washing on, just a little ironing left and a quick hoover round the living room to do, when i feel like getting back up, my sofa is just too comfy lol, oo and ive tidied the back garden up as it was pig tip since all the snow. just had a delivery, more maternity clothes whoop whoop. getting the turkey out fo freezer for new years day in a mo, we got in christmas eve ten mins before it closed a huge one for £4 that had been £37 .


----------



## Wiggler

Nice bargain hun! I'm cleaaning the kitchen at the moment, had to bring the netbook in as the battery died on the radio so got it playing on here instead. Making lunch in 20 mins then after OH goes back to work I'll carry on tidying until my friends come round. x x x


----------



## wild2011

oh yea forgot u had visitors today, hope u have a lovely time, ive just had a cheese toasty it was my breaky, ive been so busy i fogot to feed me lol. i may make a curry for tonight, not sure yet tho, see what lurkes in the firdge freezer before i decide :) x


----------



## Wiggler

I'm probably going to do cheese sarnies for lunch, i don't actually like them, but its easy to make and we are having curry for dinner. Was going to have stew but the veg is off.... OH only bought it 2 days ago!!! :(


----------



## wild2011

oh poo id have taken it back but sometimes not worth the hassle, done everythin now, sticking last of washing to air, and might have my best buddy popping over whose 24 weeks today, be nice to catch up havnt seen her for a while x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hello mummys :)

Wow wild how much have you done? Ive managed erm wake up, ate toast that was served to me and erm turn onthe laptop ha ha

Its my mums birthday today so we're off out bowling this afternoon and then Frankies for dinner tonight mmmm yummy!!! Think we might have to get showered and dressed though, we're still in our PJs lolol oops!!


----------



## wild2011

hehehe weve been up since sparrow fart, im so chuffed i dont own 1 single piece of ironing, not bad with 5 adults in the house for the last week or so and the kids, :D

have a nice day hun, its my bro and sis-aka the twins birthday today too. which reminds me to call them both.x


----------



## Wiggler

I think I overdid it when I was cleaning the kitchen, my poor pelvis!!! the kitchen looks great though so its worth it. the lounge still looks like a bomb has gone off but I'm going to do that tonight once OH is home as I don't think I'll manage much on my own.


----------



## wild2011

dont u over do it hun, take it easy, id not be doing ne if i didnt feel up to it, im jsut nesting already and im a compulsive cleaner ne way lol.

have radio one on sienna dancing away, very funny but as we change to radio 2 she does exactly the same dance in slow motion, got us all laughing here, such a little show off. x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lucky me, I suppose I just couldn't go one pregnancy without a UTI could I? Darn it! I was fine until last night and it's hitting full force, it hurts even in between visits and never feels like I've completely emptied.

Why oh why me?


----------



## wild2011

big hugs brandi xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

To make matters worse, my midwife's office is closed today. Tomorrow is the holiday, but because they're never open on Friday's, they're taking today as the holiday. I suppose I'll just hope and pray my family doctor's after hours clinic is open tonight because my only other option is the emergency room, and I'm really not in the mood for spending 17 hours sitting in a hospital waiting room with two young kids, all because of a UTI, but OMG!!! The razorblades!! And it radiates up to my belly button!

I had insane cramping yesterday and more braxton hicks than usual. I knew something was up but I figured it was just me getting further along in the pregnancy, and then dinner time rolled around and that's when it began to hit me.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww brandi, i hope you feel better soon :hugs:

It now appears I am pretty much sofa bound for the rest of the evening. I am in agony and can't walk :( All this from rearanging trhe countertops and giving everything a good clean. BOO! To make it worse I'm really hungry and have no food in reach and OH isnt home for another 30 mins!!!


----------



## 24/7

Been to register at my new doctors, and they were as rude as I anticipated. :( I want my old nice doctors back. :(

Hugs and get well wishes to those feeling yucky. xx


----------



## wild2011

aww 24/7 how crap, hope things get better wiht the new doctors xx


----------



## luckyme225

Leaving out of town for the weekend, just wanted to wish you ladies a Happy New Years!!! Hope you all have fun. Here's to 2011!!!!


----------



## wild2011

happy new year hun speak to u in 2011.xx


----------



## mummy3

Wow lots to catch up with!

Yay for the ladies who have their prams:happydance:

Brandi, go hosp asap, I learned the hard way 4 weeks that UTIs really can cause serious problems!:hugs: And that is such great news about you and your husband, does he have ideas for a new name?

Lucky, have fun and happy new year.

We have a endocronology appointment today at the big childrens hospital for my son, ahead of the geneticist, really really hoping to get a diagnosis soon for his dwarfism:happydance:

Wild, your posts earlier made me super hungry:growlmad: :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No, we haven't discussed any other names yet, but I did manage to get ahold of my midwife. I'm just waiting on the pharmarcy to fill the prescription


----------



## Wiggler

Ok ladies, HUGE Dylan update, we kept him up til 7.30 (his usual bedtime is 7pm) and me and OH agreed that every time Dylan went to the gate on his door OH would put him back to bed, OH only had to put him back to bed twice and he went to sleep! YAAAAY! He also had a really good day, ate just over half a banana for breakfast, and all the cheese from his and my cheese sarnies for lunch, he refused dinner but my friends gave him some biscuits that they were given for Xmas and he ate loads. lol, not the heallthiest but he has eaten more today than he has for about a month! 

the back of my pelvis is still agony, Paracetamol isn't touching it, do you ladies know anything else I can do to ease the pain? I feel like i'm falling apart :( x x x


----------



## 24/7

Baths and massages help me alot wiggler. Or even better a massage in the bath. xx


----------



## Wiggler

ooh a bath would do wonders, but my horrible flat just has a sit down shower. Any other ideas? x x x


----------



## 24/7

I have a hot water bottle that I popped over the pain at the weekend, and just made sure I kept it away from my fatty bump. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, i never even thought of using hot water bottle :dohh: hehe. My old one popped so going to invest in one soon :)

I just looked up reviews of the pram I was getting (Mothercare Xcursion) and it put me right off, it sounds awful, so now getting the Obaby Zezu. Don't really like the look of it, but it has all the features I want and cheaper than ALL the others I looked at, even after buying the car seat seperately. The reviews say its fab, so it looks like "The One" :)

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51lKp25aS%2BL._SX315_SY375_.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41eshyiqh3L._SX315_SY375_.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41UDC35dKFL._SX315_SY375_.jpg


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ladies, I know this is off topic, but if any of you are praying women, can you please keep a little guy in your prayers?

One of Zoe's friends, who has a condition similar to Zoe's has been in the pediatric intensive care unit because of an increase in seizures and lethargy. An MRI today revealed he has two large hydrocephalus parts in his brain (water on the brain) and they have only become larger through the day. He is now facing surgery in the next few hours. They're also performing a 24 hour EEG which has shown a lack of activity in a certain part of the brain. It doesn't look good right now, and I'm considering driving the 5 hours and crossing the border to be with the family if they need a friend.

If you are the kind to pray, please do. His name is Will


----------



## lisaf

I'll be thinking of your friend Brandi!!

Wiggler - you might want to try a rice bag instead for sitting? :) They're super easy to make, hold the heat better, don't pop.. AND don't get ice cold when they cool off!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi, I'm keeping Will and his family in my thoughts.

Great idea Lisa. I will have to make one tomorrow as going to bed soon, but great news, I can now walk a little bit without holding on to the walls for support, hopefully a good nights sleep should help. Hows your pelvis pain? x


----------



## lisaf

its been a lot better since I brought a pillow to work to sit on.. its now hurting me more when I'm sitting or lying down though... but I no longer feel bruised/kicked in the crotch when I stand up.

Either the baby is moving up and the weight isn't sitting right on my pelvis, or, it was sitting on a hard surface that put too much weight on my pelvis.

I still have some pain when I spread my legs etc... but since its not already bruised from the sitting thing, its been a lot better!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I love my hot water bottler it's a god send primark do some good ones :)
Also Wiggler i really like that pram i think it's quite cheap on kiddicare.com
Will is in my thoughts xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

So overwhelmed tonight. We went to look at things for our registry and can't believe how many things are needed. Whew! The prices of some things are ridiculous too. 

Brandi, thinking of Will. xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies. Last I heard, about 20 minutes ago, Will is having emergency surgery to insert a shunt in his brain to drain the fluid. We do not know the prognosis as of yet. Will is a little fighter. He has outlived his life expectancy by five years. I really hope he pulls through this one.


----------



## lisaf

BizyBee said:


> So overwhelmed tonight. We went to look at things for our registry and can't believe how many things are needed. Whew! The prices of some things are ridiculous too.

I totally agree that its overwhelming! I kind of want to tell people to stop buying me clothes because there is so much more thats needed :haha:
Truthfully, most of it is not essential, just stuff you want or may make things easier.
I haven't told anybody my registry is up because I'm still rethinking and adding stuff to it etc...


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa great to hear your pelvis is feeling better! Mine is a less sore this morning.

So glad my little man is going to my mums next week, little man has been waking up before 5am recently and we cant leave him in bed to go back to sleep as he bangs the walls and unreasonable noise before 6am WILL get us evicted, he normally sleeps much better after going to my mums so hopefully he will come back and sleep until at least 5.30am again (maybe my wish will come true and he will sleep til 7am!).

Ooh, just realised its NYE today!!! Whats everyone doing? x x x


----------



## lisaf

So I just ordered the fabric to make my bedding set!!!!

I plan on making a crib skirt out of the rainbow striped fabric.. hope I ordered enough!
I'll be making a quilt that will hopefully look similar to this! (yes, I totally love my quilt-designing software!)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

OMG that is sooo cute. I really want to make something for the bby, not sure what though, especially as I don't actually know how to sew/knit/crochet.. I'll have to learn x x x


----------



## lisaf

you can make a really simple quilt... just a top fabric, bottom fabric and middle stuffing... I actually have one that my mom saved for me that I LOVED.
I'm hoping the one I picked up above is simple enough for me. I've done full quilts before but only finished 1... 

I plan on tying this quilt since thats the step I always falter on... the actual quilting :haha: Of course I could try machine quilting... hmmm...


----------



## Wiggler

Make sure you post piccies!

I might knit bubs a blankie. My mum made Dylan one but she is so busy recently I don't think she will have time to make this bubs one. Knitting seems easy enough :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

morning ladies, a frined of mine off here who had our last babies at the same time is in labour, whooooooooo new years eve baby so excited for her lol x


----------



## Wiggler

OH and Dylan just left for Dylans eye appointment at the hospital. I wish I could go too, I should be with my little boy :cry: But after yesterday and the agony I was in i'm sticking myself on sofa rest for a few days as I know if I do too much its juts going to flare right up again. His appointment is at 11, I hope it goes well.


----------



## wild2011

hope his appointment goes well hun xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, we think he may end up with an eye patch as one of his eyes keeps "veering off" when he is tired or grumpy. But i'm still really worried as my mum had a simalar problem when she was younger and is now nearly blind in her bad eye, so hopefully its just a normal lazy eye (which runs in OH's family) and not what my mum has (which is also hereditary) x x x


----------



## wild2011

lets hope u get the news u want, we have eye problems in my side, ive passed my conditions on to chloe so far, early to say yet with the others, should find out in 12 months time with leila, i feel awful somwetimes, but their happy girls leading happy lifes and they are healthy so i cant ask for more. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Thats the most important thing. OH said he will ring me as soon as they leave the hospital so I got the landline and my mob next to me waiting, if anyone rings they will be kindly told to get off the line. 

Talked to my mum earlier and she is having Dylan friday now for 2-3 nights. He's going to love it. And he will see Smokey (our cat)! Me, OH and my mum all came to the decision that Smokey would be better off living with my mum now as his behavioural issues wern't calming down and even though he kept well clear of Dylan its not worth taking that risk witgh the baby. He has settled in really well. I miss him so much though.


----------



## Wiggler

It didn't go well. They said there is a 90% chance of him being short sighted when he is older, he will most likely need surgery to correct his eye and an eye patch won't help :(

He has to go to a specialist opticians soon and back to hospital in march :( My poor baby


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry to hear about your little guy's eye. I hope he can avoid a surgery. On the bright side, he is happy and healthy, right?!


----------



## wild2011

sorry to hear that wiggler, im short sighted infact really badly and have various other poblems too, i hope and im sure it wont effect him too much xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Yups, he is very happy and healthy which is the main thing. I'm short sighted too (can ardly see without my glasses) so me and dylan can rock the glasses look together and OH can be the odd one out. 

OH is going to ring up the opticians on tuesday to try and get an appointment for him, hopefully we can get a better insight as to what will happen then. The opticians isn't even in this twon so as soon as we have an appointment date I have to really rest up my pelvis so I can go.
OH and Dylan are back home now and I've given Dylan a huge hug, OH said he was a very brave boy!

OH popped into the shop on the way home and treated Dylan to some cheesestrings and got me some steak. YAY x x x


----------



## wild2011

my local optician who is very good couldnt do anythign until chloe was old enough to read the boards, so i had to go through the referal at the specialist eye clinic hospital, she didnt go to the proper opticial till she was 4 and nearer 5 yrs old. xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Zoe's also followed by a pediatric opthamologist, just to make sure that her brain disorder doesn't begin to affect her sight. So far, so good


----------



## wild2011

how u feeling today brandi?

ive just got in from my shopping, though i must admit i ran all the way around to get home for updates re the labour of a friend, got lots of reduced stuff, so very happy.


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh wild, what did you get? x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm not too bad, wild, how about you? Can't wait for my kidless weekend to start to I can get on the 25 page research essay I have due on Monday, lol. Other than that, my furnace broke overnight so I'm waiting for someone to come in and repair it.

Last I heard about Will is that they did not go through with the shunt surgery yet, but dosed him with high doses of anti-seizure medications that put him to sleep. They're going to readjust his anti-seizure meds once his EEG is done in two hours and they're basing it on whatever that shows. We do know that there is an absence of brain activity in a part of his brain, which is not good, and they may do another MRI to check on his hydrocephalus spots. For now, he's sleeping peacefully.


----------



## wild2011

i had a huge lamb joint for £7 was £19. minted lamb shanks 3 large ones for£1.50 were £8.00, loads of fresh veg 10p pack, same with salad and mushrooms for our starters tonight, cheeses reduced fresh olvives almost everything was quarter normal price, wasnt too busy either, lol


----------



## wild2011

aww bless my thoughts are with all that need them x

im good, have a headache, but all good and 10 sleeps till scan im so excited, this baby better co-operate xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, poor Will. :hugs:

Wow wild, thats some nice bargains!

OH just made me a hot choccy with marshmellows, cream and choccy sprinkles, it was lush. he then threw a tantrum when I tried to steal his :rofl: silly man! I've taken refuge in the bedroom for a while as my hips are a bit sore and I can only get comfy on the bed.

I'm having steak with buttery garlic mushrooms for dinner later. I can't wait. I have a huge steak thing going on at the moment. The only complaint is that it's cheap steak and I want a really huge expensive one.


----------



## wild2011

hahaha i wanted steak tonight, tho not sure what well be having yet, dh is likely to get something on the way home, tho mushrooms in white wine garlice served with chunk of warm home made bread. where we go from there is a whole different subject, its a long sit down evening with course after course of food. just wish it wasnt me cooking


----------



## 24/7

Home for the weekend with my show off boy!! :p He's been kicking so hard today everyone and work was watching and you could see everytime he kicked and where his foot was!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

hehehe aww :cloud9: it gets more and more visable hun, i love it near the end when they get so big, that u dont see feet so much but u get a ripple or a mexican wave across ur stomach and it goes in slow motion, freaks some people out but its a classic. xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Happy New Year to all u lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Soph22

Happy New Year all! Looking forward to my last NYE without having to hire a babysitter!


----------



## lisaf

Soph22 said:


> Happy New Year all! Looking forward to my last NYE without having to hire a babysitter!

ACK!!! Didnt think of it that way!


----------



## miss_kitty

wild2011 said:


> miss_kitty said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lisaf! I had typed out a reply to you, then managed to press something and it had all gone! Don't you just love computers lol!
> 
> That's good that your boss' wife is also expecting, he will have to be understanding, won't he! Hope my work are also understanding, though I'm going to leave it a bit longer before letting them know!
> 
> Yeah, I hope we get a clear scan, but if they are not sure one way or another, I might wait until the actual birth to find out, take it as a sign ;) There is only so long I can lie there with a full bladder while they try to work it out too! If they have a 90% idea of the gender, I will probably have to have a private scan to get it confirmed, but any less than that I will hang on!
> 
> x x
> 
> re the 20 week sscan, unless its a private scan your paying for, they will never say more than 80-85 percent. they arnt allowed too, no matter now sure they are. they gave me 75-80% on all of mine and were rightClick to expand...

Ah, I see lol! OK, any less than 60% then I will wait and see! Was looking at prams etc today and chose a black and grey one... I know it sounds a bit boring, but it will be fine for either boy or girl! I will keep everyone posted on how it goes anyway, and whether I am team pink or blue! x x


----------



## lisaf

I wanted a ton of gender neutral stuff anyway so it can be used for future babies :) It sure helps! :)


----------



## miss_kitty

new_to_ttc said:


> Miss Kitty, check your employee/employer rights hun, you may HAVE to inform your work about your pregnancy and EDD by the 25th week of pregnancy or they dont have to pay you any maternity benefits, you surrender your rights to leave and pay by not fulfilling their terms and conditions. It also helps them to plan your cover while you are gone, protects you from a H&S point of view with thorough risk assessments also you are entitled to paid leave for your antenatal care, and if they dont know you are attending appointments then they dont realise you're supposed to be paid for it! There are strict guidelines protecting pregnant women, so im sure your work wont cause you any problems but it is beneficial for everyone the sooner they know :)
> 
> Where in lancs are you from?

Hi, yeah, I checked when I have to inform work, and I have to give them 12 weeks notice prior to the due date, but I am planning to tell them within the next week or two (nerve wracking or what). Up until now I have been using my holidays for my antenatal vists (or flexi-time), though I know I am entitled to be paid for them, but to be honest, I prefer to take a whole afternoon off and relax after the apt, then at least it's on my own time. I have this thing where I always feel like I am doing something wrong, and know I would be rushing to get back to work after the apt so they weren't annoyed with me in any way. Bit silly I know. I also think a lot of my employer and don't want them to have to pay me for my apts lol :) 

I'm from Preston. Without looking at your profile and clicking off this reply I'm typing I can't see where you're from, but I'm assuming that you have asked as you are also in Lancs? Where abouts? We have been looking at prams today and we bought some cute little bootees from Mothercare as we couldn't resist! Thinking about the Mothercare Trenton Deluxe... £230 with car seat, carrycot, cosytoe and change bag, I think it's a good deal for all of that! x x


----------



## Wiggler

Happy new year ladies!!!!

Hope you all have a wonderful night! x x x


----------



## miss_kitty

Happy New Year, May Blossoms!!! x x x


----------



## Wiggler

AWWWW! Just went to the loo and my little man was asleep between his bedroom door and the stairgate! so cute! x x x


----------



## miss_kitty

Lol, bless him, anywhere is comfy when you're tired!! x x


----------



## CJA

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Happy New Year mummies, our little bundles are due this year, its so much closer now. Hope this year is the very best for everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## wild2011

happy new year ladies, xxxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

And to all of you as well! It's 2am here and I should probably go to bed, but miss Anberlin is so darn active it's not even funny. Watching the waves go across my belly is awesome.

Can't believe we're all having babies this year!


----------



## wild2011

yay not long now, it will be here before we know it :D xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Crazy how quickly it's going by, isn't it? Very soon, we're going to see the September babies coming up, and then, we're going to be 3rd tri gals!


----------



## wild2011

wont be long at all., my feet have barely touched the grouns, and im right at the end of the may mummies, so god knows how it feels for those up front! i have such a busy few months to come all my lo's birthdays are between now and bubs due date, its going to fly! ;) xx


----------



## Wiggler

Happy new yeaar ladies!!!

Woo, Our babies are being born this year!!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## wild2011

wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo now theres a reason for a party lol, i fell asleep sat up on the sofa while my guests partied the night awya i woke up at 12.23 nobody thought to wake me up! gitts! gunna wake them all up in the middle of the night when my baby arrives hahahah


----------



## Wiggler

Haha. I fell asleep on the sofa too. 

Fucking neighbors are banging again. I don't see how we are making too much noise, poor little Dylan was just playing :cry: I can't cope with this all the time, I am so stressed all the time cos of them :(


----------



## wild2011

get a broom and fecking bang it as hard as u can then tell them fook off, id seriously go knock them out, cheeky trollops what do they expect living in flats, its not ur fault ur there and not in a house id seriously say something ur well within ur rights.


----------



## wild2011

or write a little note,

Happy new Year,

My new year resolution is to start the year as i mean to go on, which would be to allowing my son to live, breath, shit and play in peace, also to give birth to my second child, so get used to the c rying, screaming banging and general day to day noises that come with a child. 

your constant banging is rude, uncalled for and complain as you may, we are well within our rights, what do you think your banging will achieve, me to gag my son cos you dont like it, GET A GRIP. 

from the neighbours who wish you get all you deserve in 2011!


:haha: :haha: :haha: 

hunni id so have gone loop the loop in your shoes, dont know how u put up with it, get onto ur landlord. !xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks for that hun, gave me a good laugh. I don't have the guts to write that, but yhave found a property exchange website and some suitable matches, the website will send me my registration details in a few days then we are trying to move! YAAAAAY! We might even be able to get a 2 bed house! We are also going to get the landlords to try and do a like-for-like swap so we can leave. 

My mum is having Dylan next week so my poor, abused neighbors will get some peace and quiet. lol seriously though I'm looking forward to a few days in bed, relaxing, catching up on sleep and no worries that them upstairs will be banging on the floor.


----------



## wild2011

try www.homeswapper.co.uk, its free if your rent not in arrears, it just takes a few days for ur landlord to authorise it, i moved in a 3 way swap form my last home to here, was big enough there but a horrible area, weve now been here 12 months and happy as larry, love it here and close to friends family and school. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Wicked, I'll have to sign up for that one too. 

Just taken Dylan to the park to cheer him up, he's now curled up on the sofa all sleepy. Soooo cute. Poor little man is shattered. x x x


----------



## wild2011

aww sienna has had a lie in 2 days on the trot yet i still get up at sparrow fart, i dont se emuch point sleeping longer cos in a few months ill be up all hours and struggling to wak eup lol


----------



## 24/7

Ugh, neughbour issues started here last night too.... Now I know it was NYE, but the whole house was shaking all night from the loudness of the music, their front door was banging all night, which echos through then, and the communal fire door was banging all night too, and they kept getting locked in, and were ringing our buzzer to be let in and out!! :growlmad: There is mess all over the garden from huge party popper things and cups and cigarette butts everywhere. :growlmad: And after all that, poor OH had to get up for an early turn today. Poor Sam was going crazy with it all, he's always asleep about 10, but he was still busying in the night. 

But HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!! :happydance: It's the start of a new chapter in our amazing journey now. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless! I am really jealous. Dylan wakes up before 5am every morning. I'm hoping going to my mums will stop that awful habit. lol


----------



## wild2011

happy new year! soory to hear ur neighbours are arses too xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww 24/7 that sounds bloody awful! :hugs: 

Just realised, only 3 boxes on my ticker left!!!! WOOOO! I hope the time flies by until May, I love being pregnant but I wanna meet my little bubs! Getting very impatient now, Its taking all my willpower to stop myself running to get a scan to see him/her again. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow Joshua slept in until 10am woohoooo I needed that lie in lol

Hope you all start to feel better and get rid of your horrible neighbours and have a good start to the year :)

I cant believe Im 23 weeks today, is anyone elses pregnancy flying by? Ive got my sisters wedding to organise by end of March so thats another chunk of time thats going to fly by after that the baby will just be weeks away lol *scary* lol


----------



## Inge

was at work and my best friend from college, Abby text to say she had news. She's 3.5months pregnant :wacko: She was the wild one who has now settled down on a farm with chickens in wales with a self employed older boyfriend all of which youd never have thought shed end up doing when we met 3 yrs ago! 
Im 19 and shes 20,21 in feb so in feb il meet her in cardiff and wer going baby shopping :happydance: Shes the second friend now whos announced their pregnancy, oh thinks Iv started a craze :haha:
Also on a funny note, Leo has moved to the weirdest position and popped the button off my winter coat :dohh: why now? and it was right outside tesco and it pinged right off and went in the road :dohh: Now hes settled in the wierdest position and Iv got a huge point in my tummy sticking out :haha:
And iv discovered his fav song. I was playing lots of different music to him and he started to kick to....Bat out of hell :haha:


----------



## lisaf

wild - that letter to the neighbor was hilarious!! 
Wiggler - I was honestly going to say that their banging is actually more cause for complaint than your son's noise... because their banging is DELIBERATELY directed at you and your son's noise isnt! I'd file a complaint with the landlord about that!
I hope you get to swap out somewhere instead, thats better all around.. but I hate what you have to put up with in the meantime!


----------



## Wiggler

We aren't going to complain about them as it will just turn into a complaining war and see who gets evicted first. I'm just hoping they stop soon as it could take us a while to get a swap done and if they are struggling now whats it going to be like when bubs comes and we have a toddler and a newborn? OH is ringing up the landlord on tuesday though when they are open to ask about a swap and to let them know about the complaints we are getting and to ask for advice. 

x x x


----------



## miss_kitty

Wiggler, your neighbours are spineless wenches, and it's only because they get a sense of self-satisfaction that they do this rather than having a quiet word. They are also busybodies who have to feel involved in some way in other people's business, even if they're not being very nice (in broader terms being complete arses) I got irritated the other day as we parked on a street to collect a friend, nowhere near a driveway, but opposite the neighbour of the person we were collecting. And all they did was stand at the window and STARE, and it was because they don't like people parking opposite their house LOL!!!! So we quite happily stared right back and waved and blew kisses :D Some people really will find fault with anything, and it wouldn't surprise me if they bang on the wall of their other neighbours too. Best way around it is to laugh at them and it might not bother you as much. But if they were my neighbours I would be as annoyed as you are about it.

Anyway, since I have now gotten to grips with the Photobucket website, I now know how to post pics, so I thought I would share my bump with you (as of today). It's getting there and I know it's not that big, it's a darn site bigger than it was two weeks ago! And when i'm sitting down or wearing tight clothes, it's very obvious lol!!

https://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff505/KatzCam1/01012011038.jpg

x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun. I think tomorrow OH is going to make sure all the door frames are attatched to the wall properly with his very loud hammer :rofl: revenge for all the DIY they make us listen to. 

Gorgeous bump hun! I'm very jealous, I still look fat :rofl: Cant wait til my belly looks firmer and less jelly-like so I can post a piccy!

Bubs has been playing with my bladder again :( Its lovely feeling him/her move but all this running to the toilet is doing bad things to my pelvis. lol.


----------



## miss_kitty

Haha, now that's a good idea if I ever heard one!! Might as well get any drilling done that needs doing too, say if you have any pictures you want to put up (on the walls dividing you and the neighbours obviously). But on a health note, you shouldn't be getting stressed over them, they're not worth it. I think the hammer will make you feel better, and don't forget to laugh at them, laughing does wonders for the body ;) 

Thanks about bump! I bet you don't look fat at all! Mine went through a very spongy stage and there was no way I was going to take any pics, but it hardened up over the last two weeks. Hoping to feel the kicks soon enough!!

x x x


----------



## lisaf

ohh, my pelvis pain came back BIG time.. I stupidly got on the floor to play with my friend's baby and didn't realize it was going to make the pelvic thing flare up again..
feeling a bit better today, but for some reason my butt hurts now? (like sore cheek muscles as if I worked out?... surely I can't be SO out of shape that getting up and off the floor a few times would give me SORE muscles?!?)


----------



## Wiggler

miss kitty i'm sure you will feel kicks soon, hopefully your bubs is nicer than mine and avoids your bladder :haha:

Aww lisa! :hugs: Some SPD cn be felt at the back too, I get a full whack dose of pain front and back. Deffo go and pester your doctor, they can help. I really hope your pain eases soon x x x


----------



## lisaf

well, my 'back' pain is definitely in the muscles and not the bones... it feels just like it would if I suddenly decided to get a on a stairmaster machine :rofl: and not the bruised/sharp pain of the pelvic pain... totally the sore muscle pain
Really wish I could think of something else I did to cause the sore muscles... I walked a bit with my MIL, but surely walking a few blocks wouldn't make me sore? I really really can't be THAT out of shape!


----------



## wild2011

nom nom nom waiting for indian to be delivered, have been out all day and not eaten at all tut, baby beating me up for food lol


----------



## Wiggler

It might have hun, I took a short walk to the local park earlier (1 min walk from home) and my poor legs feel all achey and sore. Might just be the effect of all the lovely pregnancy hormones :dohh:

Nearly Dylans bedtime then its adult time!! YAY! Poor little man has been a bit of a grump today, but he has been napping better recently, he falls asleep just after lunch on the sofa. so cute! Had mega success with his dinner today too, I started eaating some and he came over, snatched the fork out of my hand and ate the rest! The first proper meal he has eaten in ages.

Me and OH are having steak and chips for dinner (my friends are the best, they know I have a huge steak craving so when they visited earlier they bought me a pack of steaks) I think I may have lots of gravy with it too. yum yum! x x x


----------



## wild2011

no dont spoil the steak with gravy, its best with oinion rings mushrooms smothered in garlic and worcster sauce oh nom nom nom i dont want my indian now i want steak lol x


----------



## Wiggler

we don't have any of the other stuff :( stupid tax credits paid us early so we had to bulk buy frozen food. no money for over a week now. good thing we have plenty of nappies and stuff stocked up.


----------



## 24/7

I feel like I'm getting poorly - Scratchy throat and abit heady. :( xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Same with us, Wiggler. After paying off all my bills, I decided to pay my rent in advance and a few days later, got a letter saying my rent was being raised by almost $100, so only $18 from my advance rent carried over to next month. Then the baby bonuses came early which went to Christmas presents and food. My bank account is overdrawn on its overdraft, my credit card is maxed and my cupboards are now almost empty, with the exception of lots of spaghetti and pizza pockets, lol. Thankfully I got some Wal-Mart gift cards for Christmas, so I stocked on diapers and cat food and milk, of course. My next benefit is on Wednesday. I hate the after-Christmas brokeness.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww 24/7 make sure you get lots of rest and have some nice hot honey and lemon, that should help your throat.

Brandi - Its so horrible isn't it, I have promised myself I won't let this happen again next year, As I was rushing around last minute for Xmas bits it didn't leave too much money to stock up the cupboards for the new year period. Its going to give me a great chance to get creative with the random bits and bobs that have been lurking in the freezer and cupboards though. Who knows, I might make something totally amazing :haha: x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have 3 pieces of fish filet, 5 chicken fingers, and 8 pizza pockets in my freezer. Milk and cranberry juice, water, ketchup, plum sauce, Miracle Whipe and fruit cups sit in my fridge, and 15 jars of spaghetti sauce, 5 bags of whole wheat spaghetti, and 7 boxes of Kraft dinner sit in my cupboard.

Usually I'm okay with the after-Christmas brokeness, but this is the first after-Christmas with kids that I've been single and I'm still trying to recover financially. I sold my washer machine this morning for a little extra money, because I never use it anyway. Just hoping to sell my dryer now.


----------



## BizyBee

You girls always make me so hungry. I'm going to start dinner early now! We're making tacos with rice and beans. Mmm. 

Spent the day sorting Christmas gifts and putting them away. The tree will prob come down tomorrow. OH has been working really hard this week on the nursery. It's painted and ready for furniture. :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mmmm...tacos. My biggest craving


----------



## Wiggler

I had my steak and chips, it was delish. I mde OH grill it as when he fries it he really overcooks it and its like eating a lump of dried meat, but it was so delish and flavourful, so glad there are 4 more in the fridge.

OH is went to bed half an hour ago so I'm enjoying the chance to have a nice evening on my own, its so relaxing and quiet. I love it, nice cold glass of water, posh choccy biscuits, netbook and a fidgety bubs. Perfect!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I love those nights...sometimes...

It's my kidless weekend and I still have to get started on the 25 page research essay due on Monday. I haven't even started researching. I just don't have the motivation, and I'm waiting to hear back from DH on whether I'm going over tonight.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Evening ladies, so glad I dont have the food cravings like some of you do lol I weighed myself the other day and I havent put any weight on (or lost :( ) over the Christmas period so thats not bad!! 

Im really fighting the darn hormones this weekend, proper starting to miss home, and its another 2 days until Im heading off. I love my parents, and i love being here, but I dont know Im just missing home and friends. I was thinking last night as we let in the new year, my best friends would be sharing it together having a hug and laugh and I really missed them. 

My sister sneaked this picture of me at bowling the other day. My bump is getting rather round lol and you can see my hair cut eeekk.... that was way passed shoulder length last week lol The longest piece cut off was just over 8 inches long lol
 



Attached Files:







me with bump.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Yey to the having our babies this year :)
My dh & kiddies have been able to feel really hard kicks it's lovely!
& i THINK we have a name Livi Louise :)
I said my daughter could pick the middles name but we want to keep her name secret so asking Ashten to pick a middle name without knowing the first name is a bit tricky, would tell her but it's alot asking a 6 yr old to keep a big secret like that as i know people will try & get it out of her lol!
Loving the bumpage ladies cummon Wiggler time to show us yours soon x


----------



## BizyBee

I love seeing bumps. Looking good New and Kitty!


----------



## mummy3

Yay for the new year! All our babies arriving this year:happydance:

Welcome kitty and nice bump:flower:

Wiggler, your neighbours sound horrendous:hugs: I really don't get what they expect you to do?! We have had our share of bad neighbours but nothing like how yours sound, I hope you get a swap.

New, you look amazing, what a neat bump! 

24/7 hope you feel better soon:hugs:

Brandi, that sounds like an essay and a half, I remember the mad rush from my uni days. Have fun at DH's.

Wild, not long now for your scan! 

Bizy, yay for your nursery:happydance:

We are having steak here too tonight and hubby got a dozen doughnuts to snack on this evening lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

here's a bump pic i believe from 21+5. sorry for lack of lighting. lol. 

https://i56.tinypic.com/14izjlz.jpg


----------



## BizyBee

Yay, another bump pic. Love it milosmum! It's amazing to see how different they all are.

Mummy, your hubby has great ideas. I'd love to have a dozen doughnuts right now!


----------



## MilosMommy7

thank you! i saw people posting bumps and figured it was awhile since i posted one of mine. it didnt seem like much difference from my 20+3 pic. but i feel fatter so there has to be growth (seeing i've only gained 4lbs the whole pregnancy).


----------



## lisaf

mmmm donuts!!! Ok, I think I'm going to have to go buy cupcakes tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## MilosMommy7

the 21+5 pic with lighting.
https://i53.tinypic.com/2crrfdi.jpg


----------



## hopefulmama

Took a second to get on my blackberry andd wish all of you a Happy New Year! I got food poisoning a few days ago which wasn't amazing on a cruise with hiogh waves. All better now, can't wait to get home and post some pics of bump from new yrs! 

Sleep well lovelies!!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi hopeful! Sorry about the food poisoning. Happy new year!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I had every intention of starting the research for my essay tonight when I was conveniently distracted by the offer of :sex: lol. I, for some reason, have been blessed with a high sex drive this pregnancy. And now the family visit that was only supposed to last a few hours has turned into an overnight...but I'm not complaining. I love my husband and I'm glad we're easing into repairing our marriage. Overnights used to occur on Thursdays when I did laundry and I spent the night on his couch, now we share a bed again.

I'm glad that we're not proceeding with a divorce. The :sex: is too damn good anyway, lol


----------



## mummy3

Brandi, sex, whats that?? :rofl: glad you guys are repairing your marriage though!

Lisa,bizy, ye 4 doughnuts left now:blush: They were an assorted dozen from krispy kreme and very addictive, mind you a dozen aint that much when you have 3 kids and hungry husband lol. Lisa cupcakes sound really good too, sounds like a plan:thumbup:

Milo, nice bump :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's supposed to be what the majority of us here in this club did to create our squirmy little beings invading our bodies. Before pregnancy, I was fine with once a month, then in the first trimester and early second, once a week satisfied me, but I seem to have had an explosion of sex drive recently. I can't get enough. Good thing I still have a husband with as high a sex drive as me. I hope he's not too disappointed come April when Anberlin is born if my sex drive dies down.

It's cute though, because we're taking it slowly enough that for some things, we still walk on eggshells around each other or we're too shy to say to each other, almost like we're dating again. So I was getting ready to go home tonight, and he asked if that's what I was doing. I wanted to stay but wasn't going to ask because I don't know how ready he is for that yet, so I told him I'd only stay if he wanted me to. Rather than ask me to say, he just said he doesn't mind, and used the excuse to save the gas in the car.

With that, good night!


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump new, and love your haircut!

Wudluvanuva1 - Livi Louise is a lovely name! And I'm really looking forward to posting bumpage, there just isn't much to show at the moment :haha: I'm a bit miffed about it actually, I was hoping to get a bump sooner this time, Other people couldn't tell I was pregnant til I was about 7 months gone last time, I want my bump noooow! 

milosMommy great bump! I love seeing bump piccies!

Oh Brandi, so you're the one who stole my sex drive :rofl: only joking! At the moment I would be happy to never have sex again, Me and OH haven't done it for ageees, since I fell pregnant and I just don't feel like it, I would rather curl up in bed with a good book tbh. Poor OH though :haha:

Dylan slept much better last night, he was asleep until nearly 6am!!!!! WOOO! nearly 11 hours sleep, he hasn't slept like that for ages, and its put him in such a lovely mood this morning! I slept really well too, I had to kick OH out of bed when I got in as his super annoying loud breathing made me wnt to strangle him. :dohh:


----------



## MilosMommy7

i was bored and made this. lol. 

https://i55.tinypic.com/1zp4o0l.jpg


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> I feel like I'm getting poorly - Scratchy throat and abit heady. :( xx

hope u feel better soon xxx



Wiggler said:


> I had my steak and chips, it was delish. I mde OH grill it as when he fries it he really overcooks it and its like eating a lump of dried meat, but it was so delish and flavourful, so glad there are 4 more in the fridge.
> 
> OH is went to bed half an hour ago so I'm enjoying the chance to have a nice evening on my own, its so relaxing and quiet. I love it, nice cold glass of water, posh choccy biscuits, netbook and a fidgety bubs. Perfect!

grilled steak is the best-glad u enjoyed x



hopefulmama said:


> Took a second to get on my blackberry andd wish all of you a Happy New Year! I got food poisoning a few days ago which wasn't amazing on a cruise with hiogh waves. All better now, can't wait to get home and post some pics of bump from new yrs!
> 
> Sleep well lovelies!!

happy new year, eaaak about the food poisoning though :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

:happydance::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

one week tomorrow till scan 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Yay wild!! It'll fly by! 

And I just had grilled steak again for brekkie, I can't get enough of the stuff, it was HUGE! OH messed up the food timings though so my whole brekkie was cold :(


----------



## wild2011

arghhhhhhhh for cold brekkie, ive just had left over indian as i could hardly eat any last night, sad to say i was just sick, last 2-3 days whatever i eat when i first get up flys back out, dissapointed to say the least, and ill be hungry again soon lol


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no, I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

I have a very fun and exciting day of tidying ahead of me, I really wanna start attacking my bedroom and sorting through the old baby bits, also waant to set up the scanner so I can upload my 20 week scan pics and a piccy of the gorgeous little toy and sleeping bag I have for bubs, just waiting for my food to go down then I will be busy busy busy!


----------



## wild2011

sounds fun, i have piccies of stuff, but it wont uplaod no matter what i try so may put it on facebook but save the album so only my bnb friends can see, i dont really want ex bf's eyeing up my bumpage hahahahah


----------



## 24/7

Yuck - Steak and indian for breakfast?! :p Before all goes out of stock as it goes into spring, I'm off to try and get a couple of fleece sleepsuits for bump, just incase we have a cold night if he arrives abit early, or we just have a cold night, as no doubt by then if I want one they will be very hard to find.... Off to my most hated shop in the world Primark. :p 

Still poorly though, yuck!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Lol! I wouldn't want my ex's looking at my bump pics either. 

I think bubs likes steak, i'm being kicked a lot at the moment, bubs likes to snuggle down toward my left hip, I suppose with him/her liking to lay so far down that might be another reason I'm not showing much. If i'm wearing tighter trousers though bubs likes to go to the very top of my uterus. 

May seems like so far away! Anyone got a time machine I can borrow? lol x x x


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - you hate Primark? I love it there! I plan on going there before bubs is born to stock up on cheap comfy knickers, PJ's, socks (I'm a bit odd, I hate not wearing socks :rofl:) and some summer clothes for Dylan. x x x


----------



## wild2011

i dont like primark, their pj bottoms ok but dont like the set ones tops never go round my tits haha, socks r ok but knickers r crap i buy blankets n towels and flip flops for me in the summer, but dont like the size of kid clothes, always too long and fall down lol 

wiggler check out my bumpage on fb if anyone wants ot add me pm me, i cant upload pics on here anymore xx


----------



## Wiggler

I have major bump envy hun! 

15 mins til I start the tidying... bleh. I really just want to go back to bed! x x x


----------



## wild2011

awww i didnt show on my second till was ready to pop she was only 5lb , but i was huge with my others, looks like this will be my biggest bump tho i look almost ready to drop lol. people try to help me and its like feck off im quite capable, i wanna get that pic on here grrrrr


----------



## wild2011

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

did it lol

todays bump lying down!
 



Attached Files:







Image239.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wiggler

*cough* TWINS *cough* :haha:

I think I will pop soon, when I lay in bed at night my tummy gets really uncomfy like it is trying to stretch to fit baby, so hopefully it wont be long til I post a piccy. 

Bubs is still having a good fidget! He/she is still really fussy and totally stops when me or OH puts our hands on my tummy. Dylan never kicked for OH until I was asleep :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

hehehehhe ur hummm returns cough ** lol deffo only one in there, hope im not having another 10lber like my first pmsl. i am seriously wondering how much more this can grow, lmfao


----------



## wild2011

new_to_ttc said:


> Evening ladies, so glad I dont have the food cravings like some of you do lol I weighed myself the other day and I havent put any weight on (or lost :( ) over the Christmas period so thats not bad!!
> 
> Im really fighting the darn hormones this weekend, proper starting to miss home, and its another 2 days until Im heading off. I love my parents, and i love being here, but I dont know Im just missing home and friends. I was thinking last night as we let in the new year, my best friends would be sharing it together having a hug and laugh and I really missed them.
> 
> My sister sneaked this picture of me at bowling the other day. My bump is getting rather round lol and you can see my hair cut eeekk.... that was way passed shoulder length last week lol The longest piece cut off was just over 8 inches long lol

beautiful bump and lvoe the hair hun :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, the thought of having a 10lber makes my eyes water! Dylan was 7lbs 11ozs and that was hard enough! I always read that second babies are generally bigger and it terrifies me! I'm such a wuss x x


----------



## 24/7

Hate primark with a passion, but needs must!! I will however be buying everything for my hospital bag in there, underwear, pyjamas, towels etc and then just binning it when I get home and then get rid of underwear when bleeing stops!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Primark undies are perfect for after you give birth, they are so cheap and so comfy. I used them after I had Dylan as the thought of the paper disposable undies horrified me.


----------



## wild2011

Wiggler said:


> Ooh, the thought of having a 10lber makes my eyes water! Dylan was 7lbs 11ozs and that was hard enough! I always read that second babies are generally bigger and it terrifies me! I'm such a wuss x x

ok here is to sorting ur fear out, she was 1olb 11, lol :haha: born naturally just after my waters went 30 mins before, at 36 weeks. second was 5lb spot on, waters went as pushing, 3rd, 8lb waters went at pushing = conclusion that my first weas my easiest :shrug: bigger babys come with gravity! and in my case they didnt get bigger lol

:hugs::hugs: everything stretches back into place on 2nd+ babies, so it shouldnt be as hard, but if this one is bigger for you, they are easier to get out lol


----------



## 24/7

Need to hold on to one last scrap of dignity!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

i buy a pack of asda full granny briefs as cheap as primark, but they keep all the muffin top in place and hold maternity pads in place better, lol im fussy with knickers.


----------



## Wiggler

Send me some of your fast easy labour dust please! hehe.

I didn't get to use the advantage of gravity with Dylan, I was on my back, legs in stirrups (GRRR) But this time I deffo want to be more mobile unless I require constant monitering again. Also not going to go in so early this time, I was stuck at 3cm for over 12 hours and just got sent home first time I went in. gotta say the mile and a half walk home really kicked it up a notch though, I was back in 90 mins later begging for pain releif :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lol well with chloe cos my waters went at 36 weeks i had to go straight in ot be checked, by them time i got there i was 8cm lmfao hadnt had a single pain at this point them whhhhooooo it hurt lol. leila i woke up for poo and was in full blown labour, she was born in an ambulance labour was 27mins with her was 45 mins with the first, and then last was homebirth 1hour 30 mins but back to back and hard work, only had gas and air on all of them, this one homebirth unless i crap myself and jump in the car if dh home, though last one was amazing experience, i live further away now and mw is only on call in the day, all mine were born in early hours/night so looking slim shell get here. tut!!

i should be looking at 30 mins or less for this one unless its back to back like sienna. whihc the chances of that are slim.


----------



## Wiggler

So fast!! I'm hoping my labour will be like what my mum had with my brother. 11 mins, that sounds perfect. It was 30 hours from waters breaking to Dylan being born :(


----------



## wild2011

then id guess maybe the 11 mins is out of site lol, that happens when waters go first, and its actually quite rare that they go first, so chances r they wont go till pushing this time, and it makes it better cos things wont be dry, so u can look atleast half of ur last one/1 i put money on it1!! x


----------



## Wiggler

That sounds much better :) I got myself all excited after my waters went thinking baby will be here in a few hours... but no. lol

Anyways my lovelies, time to do a quick tidy up of the lounge and Dylans room then off to attack my bedroom. I should have everything set up later to upload some piccies of my 20 week scan and the baby stuff. 

Have a wonderful day everyone x x x


----------



## wild2011

have a good day hun, looking forward to pics xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Progress!!! My room has a floor again!!! OH is doing most of the tidying up, my pelvis is really sore today so can't help much :( Still got tons to do. Enjoying my little break though :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning, ish lol

Cute bumps going on in May Blossoms lol.. and Wild, thats lying down? wow!! lol 

Happy New year hopeful, sorry you were unwell glad you're feeling better! Cant imagine anywhere worse to have food poisoning! lol

24/7 I hate primark too, and good luck finding anything for baby. I had a peek and they only started their sleepsuits and clothing from 9 months, anything smaller was cotton and in multipacks! You'd be best at George or something. 

Im having a really flat day today, dont want to do anything, dont want food just arghhhh I dont know. Home tomorrow, think i will feel heaps better then :) I best get myself dressed, it is midday here lol Im currently hiding away on my bed enjoying some peace lol


----------



## wild2011

hey new, sorry ur feeling pants. yes lying down..u not notice the boobs with no bra strangling my neck hahahahha. seriously i always have huge bumps except for number 2 who was teeny tiny. and delivered the biggest placenta either of my midwifes had ever seen last time lol. i feel like ive got six in there its rock solid top to bottom.if like last time it wont do much growing now till about 27 weeks then it will just go ridiculously huge. GRUNT.. waddle waddle waddle all the way to school hahahha. ive just bought a huge rug for my living room, we have out tv on the wall and the sofas in a coved type of fashion nice and snuggly, but the carpet in the middle of them has heavy traffic from kids dancing to tv all day, and my rug at the mo is small and moves so got a big one that will tuck under the sofas on each side. its lushhhhhhh £135 pounds in the sale was £207 so not quite half price but had my eyes on it for ages, now to find some nice new curtains, ive gone off the ones i have in my living room, trouble is i want a perfect green colour and i have 2 huge bay windows each end so need 90x90 twice over. it gets expensive. grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Wiggler

Uh oh.. I think I ate too many baked beans recently... They don't agree with me if I eat too many and now my tummy is soooo sore. They were so yummy though so its worth it. lol.


----------



## wild2011

pmsl bad case of wind also?


----------



## Wiggler

Just a little bit... hehe

OH is being a complete arse now and making me feel bad cos I haven't been able to do much. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. I bloody hate him sometimes


----------



## wild2011

men have such a way with words too, ims ure he doesnt mean it, but all the same they can be right tits cant they lol my dh can be exactly the same, i said i was going shopping today but ive done online shopping instead, taken tree down and sat on arse, house like pig tip :D


----------



## Wiggler

Hes sulking in the lounge at the moment cos I asked him to take Dylan out for a walk, he is lovely most of the time, but every once in a while he acts like a big kid. GRRRR


----------



## wild2011

ain ur wind in his direction hell soon want some fresh air haha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Won't be around much today ladies. Unfortunately, i can no longer procrastinate on my essay. I planned to go home last night after DH's house, and, well, it didn't happen. Esay due tomorrow so I must get on it. Someone grant me the will and strength to find 25 pages worth of research.


----------



## wild2011

gl with it hun x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I feel less stressed now. I just found the outline for the assignment and I misunderstood. It turns out it's a 3 page essay covering a 25 year historical period regarding developmental disabilities in Canada...and it's not due until Wednesday.


----------



## wild2011

not so bad then :) x


----------



## 24/7

Feeling very poorly now. :(
Have just been through all our baby clothes and now making a little spreadsheet of what we have, so we know what to buy to ensure we are sorted for between birth and one year so don't need to worry when I'm on my unpaid maternity leave about NEEDING to buy clothes, just what I see and fall in love with. :p xx


----------



## meow951

Age ago our bath was leaking and it was coming through the ceiling, not horrendous just a few splashes. Well landlord sent someone out and they're both idiots and haven't fixed the problem. So i've decided to take matters into my own hands and sort it myself. Pretty sure the out pipe is cracked so something very simple. However, can i get the bloody panel off the side of the bath! It's made from wood and it's nailed on, the most stupid thing ever.

I HATE BEING BEATEN!!!!

lol i've asked my dad to come and help tomorrow. Hopefully i can sort it.

Hope everyone is ok. GEtting excited now, only 3 weeks till my wedding :)


----------



## 24/7

Well I thought we didn't really need anymore clothes, but we just have a couple of outfits in each size, so about a days wear. :p xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay! Weddings, I love weddings.

My heart is broken this morning. As you know, Zoe has microcephaly (small head) because her brain isn't growing. About 5 hours ago, one of her -cephaly sisters, Araya, who had holoprosencephaly, passed away. Araya was 11 months old. My heart is broken because, and it may seem selfish, but I feel like a part of me is lost too. Our -cephaly group is like a family. Our immediate families don't always understand the painful struggles we and our children face and sometimes say things out or ignorance. This family completely understands, so with each child we lose to this disgusting disease, it always hits us very hard like we've lost one of our own.

So I just ask again, ladies, please keep Araya's family in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies!! Hope you all had a good New Years. I got back from vacation yesterday and left a few hours later to work evening shift. Lots of really great bump pictures ladies. I'm so excited, I started getting kicks from Liam that feel like he's jumping out of my belly.:cloud9: We finally have his room completely cleaned and ready to go, woohoo. So far we have his bookshelf with books and toys, toy box filled with toys and the rocking chair ready to go. Now we just need to decorate and get a new crib and dresser. Come on May!!


----------



## Wiggler

Well, I fell asleep on my bed, I never fall asleep during the day sso today must have really tired me out, I was hoping on making a start on sorting through the baby clothes, but my pelvis is killing me so going to do it tomorrow. Going to hook up the scanner after Dylan goes to bed in a few hours to upload the pics x x x


----------



## wild2011

having really bad pains in the very top of my legs for the past few hours like they are going to explode, if had pains like it during heavy periods. also have really low back pains, never had anything like this b4 and aching terrible arghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: aww hun, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## 24/7

Bump at 6+2 and then 22+2.... :haha: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump hun! 

I can't be bothered to search around for all the wires that go with the scanner so going to grab my camera after dinner to take piccies of the scan pics and baby bits and upload them, will also take piccies tomorrow of some of the other baby bits we have from when Dylan was younger x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhhh wild hun hope you're feeling better real soon. Maybe baby is pushing down low!

My parents have succeeded in winding me up arghhhh Ive been so so good for the weeks Ive been here. But they know Joshua is back in school in 2 days, and I told Joshua earlier that tonight he had to go to bed at his normal bedtime, and was not allowed any sugary drinks all day. I popped out with Joshua for 30 minutes, got back and they had poured him a fizzy drink for dinner, and then promised him a game on the wii after, which they still havemt started (its now nearly 8pm). He keeps asking but they said just give us a few minutes, I said they'd have to start it soon he needs to go to bed, still he is waiting. Its going to be 9 or 10pm by time i settle him enough for bed now arghhhhhhh................. grandparents are a nightmare for parents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Argh! How annoying hun, I hope he goes to bed OK later and isn't too tired and grumpy tomorrow.

Just going to take the piccies now they should be up in a few mins x x x


----------



## wild2011

maybe that new, i have no idea it hurts a fair bit, grrrrrrrrr grandparents = no ground rules with grand kids lol. looking out for them wiggler. x


----------



## lisaf

ahhh, you're scaring me! lol... this LO's grandmother will be watching him all day... am I going to come home to a kid wired up on sugar, who hasn't had a nap/napped too much? etc? :haha:

I do think grandparents like to 'payback' for all we put them through as teens :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I have pre-warned my mum that if she insists on giving Dylan sugary food and keeping him up late she is in for a rough time. lol.

Just had 2 more steaks for dinner. All out of steak now :(

Pics are just transferring over from my camera, with the other 350 pics on there :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Yeah grandparents tend to give their grandchildren the good stuff. Let them stay up later and sugary drinks. At first I was like chill out with all the juice but I've learned that no matter what I say it doesn't make a difference lol. Though my mom has gotten better with bedtime.


----------



## Wiggler

Here we go ladies. Sorry about the size of pics and blurriness, My camera hates me. lol

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs018.snc6/166871_182423201777378_100000290976849_579464_2511612_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs122.ash2/39422_182423315110700_100000290976849_579467_1823131_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs764.ash1/165581_182423388444026_100000290976849_579468_3265668_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs003.snc6/165370_182423241777374_100000290976849_579465_4348101_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1365.snc4/163773_182423295110702_100000290976849_579466_2356534_n.jpg


----------



## Inge

wiggle - love the baby bag! :cloud9:
Today I had to sneeze and when I did baby poked and the inevitable happened... in the middle of the bread ailse in Aldi:blush:...next to a wet flood sign :dohh: thank god no one was around to see my face :haha:
Really craving a Chocolate Frappe Ice drink :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Inge, welcome to the Tena club! I have a dreadful cough at the moment and if bubs is laying inn the worng position it can get a bit embarrassing.

Not appreciating being a "windy cindy" today, I really think I may be turning into a man :rofl: Pregnancy does such wonderful things...

Dylan claimed the baby's Bumbo today, he took it into the lounge and plonked himself in it to read books. Sooo cute. I'm quite shocked he can still fuit into it though. x x


----------



## hopefulmama

So here's my bump as of today, this was me at the pool earlier.. i feel like in the last week i have popped and look mega pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00548-20110102-1446.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump hopeful! x x x


----------



## 24/7

Like a wind farm here too!! :D Luckily OH finds it hillarious and isn't put off it!! 

I broached the subject of perineal massage with him earlier and he has said he will do it for me, what a saint!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Thats really sweet of him, My OH would pull a funny face and tell me to jog on :rofl: 

I want to do perineal massage, but first need to build up the courage to look at the scar down there. I haven't looked since about 2 weeks after Dylan was born when the cut had a major infection, been to scared to look since. 

When I see my MW next I amm going to bombard the poor woman with questions on how I can avoid any damage down there this time. x x x


----------



## 24/7

He's not keen, but think he is hoping for the best possible recovery of down there, so is making a sacrifice of some man points!! :p
Ouch, I can't think about things like that, it terrifies me!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

It is scary isn't it! I'm still hoping when I'm full term I will sneeze and baby will fly out all clean and perfect with no damage to my poor lady parts :rofl:

I just keep telling myself the labour is just a few hours then I will have baby and no matter how scary it is it will be worth it, Also when I get a bit scared of labour I force myself to think about my post pregnancy feast, foods included so far are: Pate, rare steak, posh smelly cheeses, soft boiled egg, smoked salmon and a few other bits. Eww, just realised how gross it would be eating that all in one sitting, I think I will spread it out over 2-3 days of meals. :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I keep telling myself that however Sam arrives, by June I should be feeling almost back to normal, as by then whatever happens he will be atleast two weeks old, although hopefully older, I don't want to go overdue. :p 

Eeek, didn't know we can't have smoked salmon, I had some last week.... I wish I didn't have coeliac, all my cravings are wheaty, today I want burnt garlic bread?! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Smoked salmon is fine if its cooked in stuff, but just plain its still raw fish so I'm avoiding it. Don't worry hun, I'm sure you are fine. I can't wait to eat a huge plate of it after bubs is born!

Could you not make your own garlic bread with gluten free bread? I'm off garlic at the moment, the taste is just wrong to me, but the smell is delishous, I keep sniffing the garlic we have in the kitchen :rofl:

I didn't get cravings with Dylan so I'm loving it this time, I'm really fascinated how I can want something so badly one day, then be totally repulsed by it the next.


----------



## 24/7

GF bread just isn't the same. :( It's a specific craving too, sainsburys garlic stick, with sainsburys spinach and ricotta filled pasta.... I've wanted that the whole way through, the garlic bread it just as of today. :p

Mmmmm, salmon, I love it!! I had sweet and sour chicken and rice today as its was yesterdays craving. xx


----------



## 24/7

My cravings are right too, I have craved nothing sweet at all, infact have barely eaten anything sweet since BFP, I hate it all. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, tell your little man to make you crave stuff you can eat!

I don't like sweet things in general, I have maybe 4 choccy bars a year. hehe. When I was pregnant with Dylan I love choccy, couldn't get enough, but this time I'm off the sweets again. I love savoury food, I'm even going off really sweet fruit a little bit. 

Rightio! I'm off to bed now! Got to finish off the bedroom tomorrow so need a good nights sleep. Fingers crossed OH isn't snoring again lol. x x x


----------



## 24/7

Nighty night. :D xx


----------



## BizyBee

It's great seeing more bumps. Looking good girls!

Brandi, sorry hun. :hugs:

Meow, only 3 weeks until the wedding! Are you ready?


----------



## new_to_ttc

arghhhhh it got worse!!! The wii game finished at almost 9.30pm, so i said it was bedtime! Joshua pulled a face and had a whinge so my mum said 'ohgo on mum let him just play another game' arghhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Smug look or what!! Then gone 10pm we finish and he announces he is hungry, so mum makes him some food ffs it was gone 10.30pm when he was settled in bed! Wouldnt mind but he is back in school on Tuesday, and tomorrow we have the long drive home which always knocks him a little bit out of suits so now he is going to be tired AND grumpy! Lisa be afriad, be very afriad!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you Bizy. It's just so damn hard, you know? These families that have children who share your own child's condition or similar conditions become your family. Their children become your child's brothers and sisters so it just hits really hard when we lose one. I think the worst part of it is secretly being thankful that it wasn't your child 'this time', as sickening as it sounds, because you know your child has the same inevitable fate, but losing one of 'your own' hurts just as much. It makes you glad you still have yours to hug and hold a little tighter, but your heart breaks and grieves for the young angel your family lost.


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - :hugs:

new - I hope Joshua isn't too grumpy today

Going to finish up my bedroom today so I can get started on the baby clothes. I went on the tesco website last night and they do the most gorgeous cotbed in there complete with mattress, quilt and bumpers for £175 so I think I will be getting that, and also found a nice bouncer on there.

Cotbed:
https://direct.tesco.com/pi/Enlarge/5/AW10208-3085TPS716953.jpg

Bouncer:
https://direct.tesco.com/pi/Enlarge/5/AW10208-7275TPS698907.jpg

I normally don't like dark wood for baby furniture unless its a sleigh cotbed, but I have really fallen in love with the cot. x x x


----------



## wild2011

love that cot hun, if i didnt have matching mexican pine bedorom furrniture i would be tempted but it will look a bit daft here , its lush :)

are u ready for the wedding meow? x

new- grrrr hope he doesnt suffer too much, mine are back in school tomorrow too and when i went up to bed last night found chloe sat back up in bed with the telly on, so we removed the plug lmfao! its becoming a joke, shed get up wen ive gone to bed too given the chance. got a couple of friends coming voer today, not really conveniant for me but hey ho, got ironing to do uniforms to ready pe kits to prepare, not to mention i need to go and get supplies for lunch box's tomoz, have the car today and theres only a drizzle of diesel i have no idea if ill make it to the petrol station or not ill kill dh if i dont make it.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, none of our furniture matches so it will go perfectly in here. lol. Although with us planning on getting all new furniture for the flat I will have to plan the kids room around that cot, the poor Dylans bed will be the odd one out until he moves to a big boy bed.

I am going to be treating myself a some BLW books next week I think, I know weaning is a looooong way off, but with all the probs we have with Dylan I am really getting myself worked up about it.


----------



## wild2011

try not to get worked up hun. he'll get there. trouble with kids are they grow up over night when were not looking, before you know it he'll be strolling in asking Mum wats for dinner cos hes starvingggggggg lol. my chloe sued to be the same shell be 7 in may and she eats and eats, all healthy and like a stick insect, but she loves her food, and begs for second helping usually of veg lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I'm really looking forward to the day that Dylan asks when dinner is cos he is starving. lol. 

Dylan is playing with the dustpan and brush at the moment, sweeping the carpets :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

morning mummies :)

Woke up this morning to find Joshua on the Wii!! lol I give up! Only a few hours till Im home and my rules take over lol

Ive been thinking about sorting the bedrooms out this week, and warned Joshua how much of his junk is about to go lol He has way too much stuff, but some things like the potato heads, K'nex, building bricks, train tracks well they take up heaps of room and I dont remeber the last time he played with them lol He is very much into lego and nothing else gets a look in! lol Ive just ordered him a new 4 cube wooden toy unit, he has one already and a full sized toy box, so what doesnt fit in there is not being kept lol He currently has a 9 box shelving unit across the back wall and thats going, so he has some condensing to do lol Im yet to think of space for the 4ft football table he got off santa lol, I think his book shelves are going to have to move around lol So glad he has a high rise bed with wardrobe etc under it he'd never have room for clothing storage otherwise lol 

Ive been really lucky with Joshua and his tv though lol He's had it a couple of years, and he's had Sky multiroom just for his room for maybe 18 months, and he only turns the TV or dvd on when he has asked me. I did think about putting the wii up there but not so confident he'd stick to my strict ground rules on that lolol He's just been bought a 28" TV for his room (not by me!!!!!!!!!!!) so need to somehow make that fitr in there grrrrrrrr 

Wiggler loving the cot hun, Im still keen on the baby hammock lol Ive emailed them regards to the 2 deaths in America, and apparently both cases were found to be neglect of the parent and one of the children had underlying medical problems as well. There has been 'zero' incidents in Europe since the launch of the product so that fiills me with more reassurance. I received a lovely email from the company and they went into lots of detail about the American cases and seemed to respect my concerns.

Right time to pack lol I dont think my pram will fit in the car, might have to collect that next time Im home lol


----------



## Wiggler

Great news about the hammock hun, and how nice of the company to take the time to address your concerns, I don't bother to email many companies any more as the bog standard response just annoys me :haha:

Ooh, toy clearouts, I hate them, we had a small clearout of the toys he doesn't use just before Xmas so thankfully thats saved us some room. I think I'm going to have to get Dylan his own bookcase soon, he has sooo many books and my bookcases are already full! Its really annoying though as there won't be much spare space in the kids room once there is another cotbed and chest of drawers in there, going to have to get creative with storage methinks. lol.

Can't wait to get the rooms sorted, The kids room should be finished around the time bubs is due so I will be showing lots of before/after piccies. I think I am just going to do it green with an animal theme rather than waiting til after bubs is born to get it sorted.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont think Joshua has cleared his toys out ever lol We still have Noddy and Bob the Builder toys lolol Thing is he really loves his toys and its only recently he has engaged in more mature toys. He has always set up Noddy town, and Bob town and Bob does the repairs in Noddy village, Fireman Sam puts fires out in all towns not just Pontypandy and Ben 10 saves the day everywhere pmsl he needs the master bedroom to set it all up but he has hours of fun lol But recently Ive noticed he doesnt use all the other toys, just builds lego houses and uses his ben 10 stuff, so the rest can pretty much go lol 

Joshua has soooooo many book shelves too lol, but he has an English case and a Welsh case as he reads fluently in both languages, plus he has a non fiction case for his science/stars/planet stuff lol oh and history/animal stuff OMG thinking about it this child has far too much stuff!!! lolol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: I am dreading it after next Xmas, we are planning on getting Dylan sooo much stuff, and new baby will probably have a small mountain of pressies too. No idea where we will put it all. 

I have been looking at the local scanning centres website again, I want a sexing scan soooo much, I just need to persuade OH that its not a waste of £90 lol. Might just put on a top that reveals my awsome cleavage when I ask him, my boobs look fab at the mo so tht'll help :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:haha: they only £79 at babybond lololol thats a HUGE saving rofl I was tempted to have a gender scan while I was here, as we dont have a centre near us. Then I thought for just £79 I'd get a 4D scan picture rofl save £100 on a 4D scan, dont get the dvd but get the images ha ha naughty me!! Get your boobs out girl, just think in the long run will save you more than £79 because if baby is a little girl you're bound to want to go out and buy heaps of pink things, despite you having stocked up on neutral things so saves you spending twice, you wont need the neutral things lolol


----------



## new_to_ttc

ANd.... if baby is a boy it will be worth the £79 to reassure hubby that you have heaps of boy stuff so you less likely to hammer his wages after the birth for gender specific clothes, small price to pay for ultimate reassurance lol


----------



## Wiggler

very good points hun, well I have just asked him and he said no, so I asked and asked and asked and now its a YES!!! YAY! not going to babybond as the travel to the closest one will take it to well over £100 (plus extra for lunch) so the one round the corner works out cheaper and we will geta CD of pics and some pics printed out there. Going to book it at the end of the month when OH gets paid. can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: Yay!!!! he is easy to get round lol I was just telling my mum I was a bad influence on you encouraging you to nag hubby lolol She was dead against me wasting my money on a private scan, but when I just said for £79 I could get 4D pictures she asked me if they could fit me in next time im home :haha: I couldnt have a gender scan this time as my notes detail the heart queries so ethically they wouldnt gender scan until Id had the 2nd scan, but Im having that on Wednesday, so I may be able to book a gender scan for February lol if I have it now Id have to pay for a well being scan, which is as much as a 4D scan.


----------



## Wiggler

hehe you aren't a bad influence hun.

I don;t know what is wrong with my poor hormone riddled brain, now I have got OH to say yes I'm changing my mind :rofl: At least though now I know he has agreed if I feel i really want one at the end of the month I can have one. This is typical of me :dohh:

I'm going o put lunch on in a min and not sure what I fancy, going to hve to have a rummage through the cupboards.


----------



## new_to_ttc

We just brought a Mac ds home as we popped out for something lol... Im still at mums lol kinda expected to be home by now lol I still got a 2 hour drive ahead of me and my little sister wants me to pop in there before I go to check her wedding list make sure she has everything on it, she sooo not girly lol She wants a pretty wedding, but she hasnt a clue where to start lol she'd have been better having a football wedding so she could wear her trackies and trainers lol Oh well i'll have lots of fun planning it for her lol


----------



## meow951

Yes i'm pretty much prepared for the wedding. Just need to visit the reception venue and tell them whos eating what and finalise that, order shoes and order the cake. Got to have my hair practise but everything that needs doing needs to be done over the next week or so so not worried. It'll all be fine!

Lovely bumps ladies!

I don't like maccy d's anymore. Since about 17 weeks baby has decided i like healthy food and not junk food takeaways! Plus side is that i've hardly put any weight on which is nice.


----------



## Wiggler

When me and OH get married we are going to have just a small wedding in the registry office then not sure what we are doing for a reception, its up to my mu.m relly as she is paying for it. lol. I never wanted a huge wedding. I'm still trying to convince OH to elope with me, we'd save a fortune, but no such luck :rofl:
We are hoping to get married in 2012, we was going to be getting married last year but I wanted to TTC so we put it back again (Its been put back about 5 times so far :haha:)

I don't know whats up with me the past few days, I have slept the afternoon away again, which is really unlike me. I think I must really need the sleep, I have been averaging 5-6 hours a night for over a month now. 
x x x


----------



## 24/7

We got married at a hotel, just us and about 10 family members and had a little ceremony followed by a roast dinner, then we got rid of them all and went home. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 that sounds lovely! OH wants all his extended family (who BTW we never see, and most have never even bothered to send him a xmas/bday card) to come. It makes me want to rip my hair out as if he invites them I have to invite my extended family (who I rarely see, but they at least send cards) and then there is at least 60-70 people coming! 

Random question, how do you change your surname after you get married, is it all automatic? or do you have to pay extra? Do you need to send all your documents off to get the name changed on them? Sorry if I sound really dumb, but I have been wondering this for a while x x x


----------



## 24/7

I don't have a passport, so that wasn't an issue for me, but for bank I just took in our marriage certificate and they changed it over, for driving licence I had to send off the certificate and they sent my new licence out, with no charge, for everything else I just phoned them and it was changed over without any confirmation, except for next directory which I had to email instead of phone. Was all really simple and I did it in an afternoon. The only thing I haven't sorted yet is the electoral role, as I just have to wait for the next form to come in the post where you confirm who lives there and swap it over that way. 

I was very firm with our guest list, we only had OH's parents and from my family it was just parents, two brothers and grandparents. I didn't want a huge party, and all our guests were gone by 7. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oh that sounds so simple and easy! Glad i don't have to worry about that anymore.

I think one of the main reasons I don't want OH's extended family invited is that they won't come, we are both highly doubtful that his mother or any of his siblings will turn up and I don't want him upset by it on our special day. OH was heartbroken at Dylans first birthday party as his mother never turned up, even though its only £4 to get here on the train and we offered to refund her ticket!

Ideally I would want his mother and siblings to be there (and actually turn up) his neices/nephews, my parents and brothers, my grandparents and our closest friends and of course, the guests of honour, Dylan and bubs that takes the total up to about 20-30 people and I'm comfortable with that. Just got to see if I can be firm about it when we are actually properly planning the wedding. 

x x x


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies! I'm starting to feel like I'm in last trimester already lol. Not sure if it's because it's my second. I get shortness of breath when going back and forth at work, heartburn, exhausted, and lots of pelvic pressure. At least no sciatica this time! I have a very active baby, which I'm loving. Took that day off today so that I could try and relax.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

When I was married, we invited family and close friends only. We married in a church and had the reception in their dining hall, which saved us TONS of money. My dress was an Alfred Angelo dress which retailed at a regular price of $1000. Originally, I wasn't going to buy a big dress to save money, since I would only wear it once, but then my mother offered to buy my dress. Our budget for a dress was $1500, only because we had a baby already and were expecting again. Our budget for the entire wedding was $5000. Well, I lucked out. There's an online store based 15 minutes away from me called OverstockBridals.com, and a few weeks before my wedding, they decided to hold an experiment and have an open store at a fairgrounds. This website takes all dresses from local bridal shops who didn't sell them and sells them at low prices.

So, my mom and I went to look, and my dress that retailed at $1000 cost, including taxes, $107. Yup, a $1000 dress for $107.

In total, our wedding for all decorations, food, favours, dress, suit, etc cost $1600. We were WAY under budget, so we were happy to take the extra money on the honeymoon with us.


----------



## Wiggler

Wow brandi! Thats an amazing bargain. My mum is buying my dress and paying for the reception, and mine and OH's budget for the rest is £1000 but I'm hoping we can get it much lower than that. We decided with 2 young kids paying out on a huge wedding wasn;t top of our priorities, but have agreed when we are better off financially we are renewing our vows with a HUGE bash! 

I just realised that unless we move our bed onto the opposite wall and move all the furniture over there onto the bed wall when bubs is in our room until he/she is 6 months old me and OH will have to swap sides of the bed. Nooooo :(


----------



## luckyme225

We got married at the beach so we saved a lot of money there because the beach is free. It was a smaller intimate ceremony which I loved. We got some amazing pictures at the beach and our hotel. Goes so fast, wish I could go back to that day!


----------



## 24/7

Sounds brilliant, I love wedding talk. :D

After all the talk of steak, I had a huge aberdeen angus beef burger for dinner tonight, and it was amazing, and I ate it all!! :o Until I found out I had coeliac in 2009, I was a veggie, and have always struggled with eating meat since, but today it was much craved. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Lucky - that sounds so lovely and romantic!

24/7 ooh that sounds delish! 

Dinner is on but not going to be done for aagggeesss and I'm starving! Meatball pasta bake from Iceland. I usually can't stand Iceland ready meals, but I got OH to get some in as I don't feel well enough to cook and he is a terrible cook unless he is making a roast dinner. 

When I do a big shop next I'm going to get a load of easy to cook stuff in for when I feel icky and not up to cooking like tonight. 

Still trying to find more recipes that I can cook in bulk and freeze when I'm in 3rd tri so we can all eat well after bubs is born, so far I am going to be doing curry, stew, different sauces for pasta and chicken. I remember last time we just didn;t have the energy to eat well and I'm not doing that again this time, learnt my lesson! x x x


----------



## 24/7

It was amazing, and proper beef, not a skanky one, from M&S as they are the only place that do GF ones. :D

I need to start thinking about post pregnancy food too, I have to take my own into hospital too, as they cant guarentee anything being GF. :( They offered me some great alternatives though.... Halal, nut free or vegetarian, hmm!! Luckily hubby is quite good in the kitchen under guidance. I will just need to keep drinking OJ to avoid this constipation when everything is already extra sensitive down there!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

M&S food is amazing! I love it, but its so pricey that we only get something from there as a treat.

At least with you taking your own food into hospital you know it will be yummy! I didn't eat anything when I was in hospital with Dylan apart from a choccy bar from the vending machine, I was offered dinner but it smelt gross so I discharged myself, went home and had a bacon sarnie! 

Ooh, how long is everyone planning on staying in hospital for after bubs is born? If everything goes smoothly I want to be out after 6 hours (as long as its not the middle of the night) They wanted to keep me in overnight last time and for over 4 hours I had OH and my mother trying to get me discharged, and when I finally got home it was soooo nice. x x x


----------



## 24/7

Normal birth, hopefully as soon as I'm sorted, I don't plan on staying a night unless it is absolutely essential, I will have more support and feel better at home. If I have a c-section I still want to leave ASAP, so will be hoping for the next day. I hate hospitals and being away from home and OH, so I know as soon as he leaves in the evening I will just crumble and cry until the next day. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I totally understand how you feel! When I was in hospital and they wanted to keep me in overnight i was so panicky it was unreal, I had no experience with newborns so having OH around really reassured me. 

I just had dinner and it was actually really nice. There is still loads left over too so will probably have that for lunchh tomorrow. YUM! x x x


----------



## lisaf

Things are different here so I will be in the hospital 1-2 days after birth. It will be nice to have the help but if I get stuck in a non-private room, DH won't be able to stay with me and I'll be hysterical!

I saved a ton on my wedding dress too! I actually ordered direct from China from one of those places you see on ebay (I would only use one if I'd talked to other brides from other websites and seen the actual finished product in a photo the bride took!)
Anyway, I got to custom-design what I wanted, sent my measurements in and got a great dress for $230, including shipping (it was a $80 deposit, then they'd ship after pictures were taken so I figured it wasn't too much of a gamble). Then I only needed $60 of tailoring to add a bustle, no hemming etc... fit me perfect!
The dress I had them copy was $700, plus I couldn't have customized the neckline or the waistline the way I wanted if I had bought it at the store, and I would have needed hemming etc too.


----------



## 24/7

That will be me. :D I feel very unsure about BF too, I know its best, but for me personally it just feels abit too much, and OH is happy for us to FF, and I worry as soon as he leaves they will pounce and start trying to pressure me into BF. They wont even discuss the option of FF, you have to bring everything in if thats what you plan to do, and it worries me. I also flap about what to do with baby if I need the toilet etc, or if I don't feel well, as if I feel poorly I will want OH, not an unsympathetic nurse. :( I also hate the idea of a ward, I think I'd feel better having a private room, but I don't think you get the option. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Great bargain Lisa!

I'll be BFing bacause its cheap and sterilising bottles is really annoying. lol. If they pester you about it just be firm with them! They can't force you to BF if you don't want to, but with all the guidelines about BFing until 6 months they aren't really allowed to tell you much about FF. If you need the loo then you wheel in the little crib with you. 

I hate the idea of the ward too, they are noisy and horrible. You could ask how much a private room costs if your hospital has any, and with a private room your hubby should be able to stay with yu if you need to stay in overnight. I heard they cost about £100ish per night though which is a bit pricey. x x x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

A few of my baby purchases
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09450.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09449.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09448.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Aww! So cute! Love the Minnie Mouse stuff.

Still haven't got round to sorting any of the baby stuff, going to have to start tomorrow. OH is sooo persuasive, he said if I didn't have the gender scan I could buy all the bits I need for the hospital bag at the end of the month, I caved :rofl:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Our wedding was a fairly cheap one, registry office & i was 6 months pregnant but was a lovely non stressful day :)

Wiggler we had steak for dinner i neeeeeeded it ~ Your fault he he!
I never felt pressurised to bf it just felt right for me?
But i do understand it's not for everyone x


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Wud, I like to share the steak love!

I was never pressurised into BF, but a few of the nurses in hospital made me feel really uncomfortable about it, for me it was always a nice private thing between me and Dylan and having a nurse shove my boob into Dylans mouth and her and loads of others staring at me nearly made me use formula!
My only regret is I never researched it more, I never knew babies went through a growth spurt at 6 weeks. I thought I wasn;t producing enough and gave up, I'm arming myself with more information about everything this time :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Yer that can't be nice i wouldn't like that!
Yer it's good to research breasfteedeing as i think aslot of people give up in the first day or so as they don't give it time for their milk to come in!
I'm not pretending it's easy as it can be hard work but it gets easier x


----------



## luckyme225

I'm lucky that were we live nice private rooms are the norm. I felt like I was in a nice hotel with a bed in the middle with my son lol. We spent the easier part of my labor watching baseball on the flat screen. I'm delivering at a different hospital this time so we will see. I've only visited the birth center once. Great view of the city and mountains from the room, not sure about how big the room is though, depends on if you pick a water birth suite or a shower suite I guess. It sounds silly but the little things as well as great nursing staff made a big difference for me. Especially since I was there three days. When I felt exhausted it was nice to be able to just call downstairs and order some food from the menu.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm hoping to BF bubs for a year this time then express for bubs to drink out of a sippy or cup until he/she is 2. I have been spending a lot of time reading the BF forum and already I know loads of things I didn't know last time.


----------



## luckyme225

I hope to do the same Wiggler but I know things happen so we'll see how I do. I really want to make it to close to a year. I had to stop at 7 months with my son because I had to have a breast biopsy to see if my cyst was cancerous. It's funny but I've already forgot how the latch goes so I'll have to start watching videos again soon.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:

I have to start watching vids too soon, not sure on where to look for them though.

Dylan still doesn't understand that there will be a new baby soon, so I also have to look up ways to make it easier for him, it's going to be such a shock to him, and I don;t want him getting too upset. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im late back home because I was at my sister doing wedding talk! lol Got all her flowers sorted and ordered, got her invites sorted and ordered, completed her list with all the bits she left off and booked her stylist (well my stylist she would cut her hair with a knife and fork if she could lol) lol She'll be sorted in no time Im sure lol 

I really cant be doing with staying in over night in the hospital. Im on my own with Joshua so I dont want to be away from him for too long (MUST SORT OUT HIS CHILDCARE FOR AROUND THE TIME LOL) God I need to sort that out as soon as lol Im hoping to BF this time, I really really didnt want to try with Joshua, lots of reasons, but keen to at least try this time (must be getting older and wiser lol). I might look into a private room at the hospital incase I need to stay, and maybe Joshua could spend the night if I have to. Suppose thats something I can consider lol 

Anyways, Im back home now, fidget HATES long drives he got very restless lol Im hungry and got no food in lol well only tinned food eek lol Didnt come home to lots of bills or problems though yay!! lol Although a parcel i wanted hasnt arrived, so not happy about that grrrrr


----------



## Wiggler

Glad you got back OK hun and sorry your parcel didn't turn up, hopefully it will make an appearance tomorrow. 

I have childcare sorted already, Dylan is going down to my mum a few days before my due date or when baby drops down, whichever comes first and he is stying there until my parents come up to drive us home from the hospital. My mum has offered to have him for a few days after bubs is born to help us settle in, but i'm not sure about that at the moment. Ideally I would like to keep Dylan here until I go into labour, if I go into labour during the night then I would have to go to hospital alone as my mum can't drive i the nigght and we dont have a car :(
Going to get webcams for me and my mum though so me and Dylan can talk over Skype while he is there x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I cant make arrangements with my parents, as they are due to fly to majorca on 2nd may lol We booked it for Joshua we usually spend his birthday on holiday, but we had to cancel our tickets but i told my parents to keep theirs as we werent being refunded and I lost enough, didnt want her to lose all her money too. My parents also live 130 miles away, and no way i want Joshua that far from me. If I have a planned labour, which is still a possibility, then it'll definitely be April and my parents will make arrangements to be here and it'll all go smoothly lolol However, we dont know the condition of fidgets heart yet, but the placenta looks good, and being a boy dramatically decreases his chances of late complications so it might be that I go into natural labour. Joshua wants to cut the umbilical chord, but that cant happen unless my [parents are here so my dad can keep him away from the labour room until after crowning. I guess I have a lot to plan and organise lol and hope it goes smoothly. I have my scan this Wednesday, so will hopefully have more answer on fidgets heart and his health :) Might speak to my MW I cant be the only single mum with a yound child who goes into unplanned labour lol In the middle of the night I might not be able to get hold of anyone to have him pmsl My little sister is back up plan number 3 or 4 she is about 3 hours from me and i dont expect a speedy labour, so worth keeping in mind rofl


----------



## hopefulmama

So I got in this morning from being away from home over a month, and had my dr appt this afternoon. I am having a BOY! Ha, my husband is ecstatic.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww hopeful mega congratulations hun, another team blue yay!!

Sure we should be the mini MAYhems now, May blossoms for all these boys lolol


----------



## lisaf

lol, I'm still a MAYhem at heart ;)

Another boy! Wow!


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats hopeful! Time to turn that ticker blue!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

HELP! I have a serious problem..... I promised myself I would not spend a fortune and buy everything new for fidget but so far Im not doing very well! I bought a brand new pram (oops!! but prams are long term yes lol), brand new baby hammock on the way (although baby needs somewhere to sleep right??) and now I purchased a very cute baby swing lol, Ive never seen them so small and compact and completely doubles up as a bouncer, Joshua loved his bouncer and swing now fidget has a gimmic that has combined both these products ha ha ha
 



Attached Files:







bouncer1.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hopefulmama

I know I have to change it over, will in a bit when I feel like fiddling with it.


----------



## lisaf

new - you don't want to get a used swing!! The motors can die on them and if you bought used, the manufacturer may not guarantee it!

There! ;) Did that justify it for you? heheheh!

Get tons of used clothes since they grow out of those so fast... get new for the stuff you will use for a while!


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha Lisa, you can be my little conscience parrot lol

Does that mean i should stop buying all the new clothes now then??? lol oops been getting carried away in Next lol 

Must say only bought first 2 sizes, as Joshua lived in 0-3 months forever, then skipped a size and went into 6-9 months which he was in till what felt like yesterday lol


----------



## lisaf

new, lol... well you can justify the new clothes too if you want.
But you can get lots of the basics used if it makes you feel better.

What about a baby bathtub? If you're getting one of those, get it used since they dont' get used for long anyway?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh yes i got a used bath coming to me, and i bought a used Moses basket on a rocking stand which is really rather gorgeous and was super cheap (its just for the first 4 weeks for napping downstairs until baby can take naps upstairs i dont like using the pram for naps). Oh oh oh I was given LOADS of blankets too lol seeeeeeeeeeeeeee I can do used lolol


----------



## lisaf

lol, yup... I got a used crib and dresser and nightstand... which I think TOTALLY justifies my stroller purchase :) hehe!


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome back Hopeful and congrats on Team Blue!

All this talk of baby stuff is making me want to shop. We are going to do our registry soon, so I'm going to hold off though. Here's a pic of our nursery so far with the bedding. Even though OH was sick last week, he was able to finish getting it ready for furniture.
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 133.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lisaf

Bizy - one of my friends just picked that same bedding for her nursery!! the colors look much more vibrant in your picture than I saw online! It looks so much better with stronger colors! :)


----------



## BizyBee

We definitely like it better in person. We figured we'd order it and send it back if we weren't happy. We're obviously pleased since we painted the room around it! :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Bizy- great paint job!! haha 

I mean everyone kept telling me i looked like i was having a boy and would asked me what my instinct was but I'd always say I didn't know because I had nothing to compare it to, and i am very excited, but i think every woman has a little hope in her heart for a girl. I am just in shock, even though I look mega preggo, know i am pregnant, it just seems more real now because its gone from an 'it' to being my son. I don't know, my husband doesn't understand what I am talking about it, but it makes sense in my head. 

I feel like a whale right now, i've only gained 11 lbs, but i just feel so heavy which is an obvious, it just get annoying, plus I am having issues with shortness of breath here and there throughout the day which doesnt help. 

I found out today my placenta is low, but not previa thank god and i can still have sex, which i can't get enough of. I told my husband to buck up or find me a replacement because i NEEEDED it haha. Vacation has done wonders :)


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- I've gained 11lbs as well and I get shortness of breath when walking around. Sounds like we are moving along on the same track.

Bizzy- love the paint colors for the nursery.


----------



## hopefulmama

So i bought a bunch of maternity stuff online at isabellaoliver.com, gotta say I LOVE this site and it has such great fabrics and chic stuff. I would recommend checking the site out, has great sale going on and its not as bleh and cheesy as pea in a pod, i mean pea in a pod has cute stuff here and there in the designer section but even that is few and far between. 
Ha right as i am typing this I saw the banner on this site for isbaellaoliver, how funny.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- See, you haven't gained too much weight at all, you kept saying you were worried, and my doctors keep telling me i am fine and within weight range on the minimal side of it and you're taller than me so you must be A OK! I posted a pic yesterday of me in a bikini so you really get the fool kit & kaboodle of whats going on with my body now.. look at the pic and let me know if you're same size or smaller or if you think i seem too big. I feel huge, my husband thinks its "soooo sexy and etherial" haha


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful. yay for team blue!!:happydance: You must be so excited and I totally know what you mean by it becoming more real.

New, don't feel about about getting new stuff just go with what you like:hugs:

Wiggler, good on you getting OH to agree to the gender scan, and end of month isn't long.

Wild, thats one hell of a bump! Why was #2 so much smaller? Mine have gotten progressively smaller too.

24/7 that burger sounds soooo good, It sucks that the gf stuff is not guarenteed at the hospital. The one I had my youngest in was great for providing dietery needs, you get your own dietician too if you need it:thumbup: I was in for 10 days last time, so really hoping for less this time!

Bizy, I love your nursery:cloud9:

Meow gosh thats so exciting your wedding is close, I remember mine like it was yesterday even though its been nearly 5 years.

Lucky put me down for the 11lbs club, its a good gain:thumbup: 

Brandi im so sorry about your daughters friend:hugs:

Sorry Ive been absent again, hubby had an emergency apendectomy yesterday so have to take care of him atm.


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- Your stomach looks about the same size as mine and rounded. I'll have to take a new pic one of these days. You look amazing in a bikini by the way! There is a site that shows how much you should gain on average week by week depending on what size you were pre-pregnancy and you were smaller like me and it said I was right on track so I imagine that means you are too. :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmama

Are you talking about babble.com? Ya I am all about that i just checked it out today after being weighed in today at doctors. The girls who blog on that site wrote the book "from the hips" 

Also, thanks, thats a pre prego vintage pucci bikini that i have retied much bigger than before haha... i've totally stopped working out, gave up on pilates and just walk about an hour a day and do like 30 min of yoga like 3 days a week. Only thing I have noticed with being pregnant, is that i have found a little cellulite which i never have had in my life, either its from being a slacker and lazy or just pregnant either way i'm fine with it. I've finally fallen into that happy pregnancy setting where i've accepted it all and feel great which is blissful.

Ahh so I am getting my hair cut on Wed... eeek haha i hate ding it but i need to chop a couple inches off, its sooo long right now.


----------



## lisaf

alright... I am seriously thinking of taking the plunge and cloth diapering! My friend told me it cost $50 to keep her daughter in diapers for 12 days! That just blew me away... I'm hoping it will be easier and cheaper... 

too nervous to jump in fully though, I'm going to buy a few and try them out and stick wtih disposables until I find one that I think works good for me.

EEK.. don't know why it makes me nervous!! :)


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- yay for the 11lb gain club haha. Hope you hubby feels better!

Hopeful- yes, the one on babble. Your so lucky, I don't think my ass could fit into my small black Victoria Secret bikini bottoms haha! Walking is really good when your pregnant, the further along you get the harder more moderate workouts become. I remember trying to do the elliptical at 18 weeks with my last pregnancy and it would totally take my breath away so I stuck with walking.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya I'd die on an elliptical now. NO way that would work haha. I've also been swimming a lot which feels great and helps alleviate the heavy stomach feeling as well, that's my fave but not so easy unless you're in tropical climate or have indoor pool.


----------



## BizyBee

Oh no mummy. Hope your OH recovers quickly from his surgery. 

Lisa, I have considered cloth diapering too but I'm not sure about it since I will be going back to work a few months after he's born. I'd have to find child care that would be willing to take it on, as there's a bit more work involved. I wish I could stay home. I would def cloth diaper and spend a longer time nursing.


----------



## lisaf

aw Bizy... I know what you mean with childcare. I would think that with people wanting to go green they may be more open to it? The daycare may have a preferred cloth diapering brand/method.
I'll be going back to work too. I'm just hoping they are so easy/cute to use that my MIL won't mind helping me with them since she's going to watch my LO. I have to go back to work too.


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats on team blue hopeful!!

GRRRRR I have been up for nearly an hour as my darling little boy decided to wake up me 4.20am!! Surely there is a rule somewhere that says little boys have to let thier mummy sleep?!?!?!

I think I will be zombie Wiggler today, didn't manage to get to sleep until gone midnight :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Do you ladies ever sleep? There's always someone on.

It's 12:12am here and as tired as I am, running on 3 hours of sleep, can't go to sleep yet. Watching some hockey and there's still another period to go


----------



## Wiggler

Wow, can't believe how fast this morning is going, it normally drags by when I have an early start, and I've barely done anything! 

Decided to put off sorting out the baby clothes until the weekend when Dylan is at my mums as that wy he won't run in and ruin my neatly sorted piles of clothes :rofl: 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Tomorrow is V-day!!


----------



## wild2011

still catching up girls, so far, sene the posts on going home same day, if its your first, i'd estimate that 95% of uk hospital swill not let u home same day, but with your second if its not in the middl eof the night then usually within 4 hours, on my first she was born at around 2pm and i wasnt allowed home till doctors had done the maternity ward round 9pm next morning, thats standard here. second baby had her at 7am, was home by 9am, but i was supposed to be homebirth but panicked and went hospital so my mw let me home earlylol


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> That will be me. :D I feel very unsure about BF too, I know its best, but for me personally it just feels abit too much, and OH is happy for us to FF, and I worry as soon as he leaves they will pounce and start trying to pressure me into BF. They wont even discuss the option of FF, you have to bring everything in if thats what you plan to do, and it worries me. I also flap about what to do with baby if I need the toilet etc, or if I don't feel well, as if I feel poorly I will want OH, not an unsympathetic nurse. :( I also hate the idea of a ward, I think I'd feel better having a private room, but I don't think you get the option. xx

dont let them pressure u, u bf my first cos i got told i must, second by choice i bf but it was easy that time, and last time i tried and had so many problems, this time i am not bf i am ff its hard work with other young kids a dh that works round the clock and school runs! be firm! baby stay in the little crib they provide, u dont need to ask a nurse or anyone to have baby toilets should be fairly close to your beds.



Wiggler said:


> Great bargain Lisa!
> 
> I'll be BFing bacause its cheap and sterilising bottles is really annoying. lol. If they pester you about it just be firm with them! They can't force you to BF if you don't want to, but with all the guidelines about BFing until 6 months they aren't really allowed to tell you much about FF. If you need the loo then you wheel in the little crib with you.
> 
> I hate the idea of the ward too, they are noisy and horrible. You could ask how much a private room costs if your hospital has any, and with a private room your hubby should be able to stay with yu if you need to stay in overnight. I heard they cost about £100ish per night though which is a bit pricey. x x x

theyd never in a million years allow us to wheel baby to loo with us here, lol we have to leave them in the crib and go to the loo.

here if you ff they bring the steriles glass jar bottle things with teats on that u throw away after, i always bf and got grilled about it but plenty of mums were ff , whihc will be me this time, ive got more time to ff, sterilise and sort kids out than sit for 1-2 hoour solid feeds every hour or so plus my milk is peathetic. never get enuf to establish straight bf, and once u start topping up with ff u might aswell ff. grrrr stress lol


----------



## wild2011

mummy3 said:


> Hopeful. yay for team blue!!:happydance: You must be so excited and I totally know what you mean by it becoming more real.
> 
> New, don't feel about about getting new stuff just go with what you like:hugs:
> 
> Wiggler, good on you getting OH to agree to the gender scan, and end of month isn't long.
> 
> Wild, thats one hell of a bump! Why was #2 so much smaller? Mine have gotten progressively smaller too.
> 
> 24/7 that burger sounds soooo good, It sucks that the gf stuff is not guarenteed at the hospital. The one I had my youngest in was great for providing dietery needs, you get your own dietician too if you need it:thumbup: I was in for 10 days last time, so really hoping for less this time!
> 
> Bizy, I love your nursery:cloud9:
> 
> Meow gosh thats so exciting your wedding is close, I remember mine like it was yesterday even though its been nearly 5 years.
> 
> Lucky put me down for the 11lbs club, its a good gain:thumbup:
> 
> Brandi im so sorry about your daughters friend:hugs:
> 
> Sorry Ive been absent again, hubby had an emergency apendectomy yesterday so have to take care of him atm.

no diea why she was soo small tho hun, all same dad, same diet, ertc etc etc infact i had less sickness wiht her thna any of them too lol so dont know, shes my chunky baby now tho lol


----------



## 24/7

I wish they provided those little bottles here, we have had to buy them from mothercare!!

Ill today still, and bad hips. xx


----------



## wild2011

im feeling much better after pains the other day

hopeful congrats on team blue, 

half way today, yay and 6 sleeps till scan come on dont drag now, lol

girls are back in school. 20 mins till i pick them up. 

hope u feel better soon hunx


----------



## Wiggler

I have decided I totally forgive Dylan for waking me up early this morning... This is why:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs742.ash1/163459_182888388397526_100000290976849_584694_2710596_n.jpg

After I took that pic (about 10 mins ago) he woke up, came over to my side of the sofa and fell asleep with his head on my lap! My heart melted!


----------



## wild2011

aww bless sienna is asleep on my lap, im cold have stiff nips cos i need a cardi on and have to go for a pee before school run in 5 mins arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no! I'm lucky I managed to run to the loo before Dylan woke up, I'm stuck here til he wakes up properly now. I hope he's in a good mood when he wakes up, I don't want him to be grumpy and wave his arms about, I'll get smacked in the face :( lol


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, dylan is sooo cute, I love the way he has his arm out with a little fist, adorable:cloud9:

My little 2 are being horrors today and its only 8am:dohh: Anja-Jo is teething and Ruaridh keeps tormenting her lol. My lot wae at 5am every morning without fail atm so I know the zombie feeling well.

I have found with the bf/ff in hospitals I have been in both Uk and US they were very keen to give my LO formula:wacko: Twice I requested bf only and both times they went behind my back, it was NICU so maybe that makes a difference but I had my milk in immediately (I've bf for 4 years now lol) so it wasn't like baby wasn't being fed! In fact they even admitted throwing my milk away to give formula:growlmad: 

Omg Anja just got in my chocolate orange...


----------



## luckyme225

Morning girls. I work today so it's time to get up and moving but I'm exhausted. Con-man woke up at six and I wont get bed until 1am tonight because work. I'm going to have a long night I'm sure. Is it March yet? I'm ready to stay home haha.


----------



## Wiggler

OMG mummy3, thats awful! I'd be horrified if the hospital did that to me :hugs:

Lucky, I hope your little man has a lay in for you tomorrow morning.

Dylan is FINALLY awake after a mammoth 3 hour nap, I was going to wake him up an hour ago, but he looked so cute that I didn't have the heart to. lol


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks Wiggler, me too! The funny thing is he will sleep in until 9-10am when my husband is home but for me he always wakes up early. Glad Dylan took a good nap.


----------



## 24/7

Dinner time again. :D Tuna steaks, cheese and potato bake with broccoli tonight. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Lucky, kids are so funny, Dylan will only nap if I'm here, not if OH is here. 

24/7 you are making me sooo jealous, I cant be bothered to cook again so its Iceland lasagne for dinner.. lol

LMAO, dylan has just pulled out his sofa bed and is pretending to sleep on it, even making snoring noises :rofl: he is sooo funny


----------



## 24/7

Cooking it so much effort, I will be having little effort tomorrow as OH is at work, and I can't ever be bothered just for me, so will be mushroom and onion omlette with a huge salad. :p xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I normally love cooking but I feel so drained of energy at the mo i just think about it and go bleh. lol

Whoever said you get an energy boost in second tri lied! I am more tired now than I was in first tri :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I'm certainly feeling it at the moment, I just can't wait until my maternity leave starts!! xx


----------



## lisaf

mummy - unfortunately I'm not surprised to hear the hospital did that! :( I whine about my local hospital and how far behind the times they are, but they only just this past summer instituted a policy that covered stuff like that. Now its against hospital policy to give a formula bottle to a baby that the mother wants to BF (ditto for pacifiers etc!). But seriously... it took them until 2010 to do that?
My friend had her daughter 2 years ago in Canada and they gave her a formula bottle without asking... my friend had some bleeding issues and was tied up with procedures for a few hours and by the time she was done with that, they'd already given her baby formula! :(

I guess they have come a long way from the sugar water they used to give babies, right? And things ARE changing. Maybe your local hospital is a bit better about it now?


----------



## Wiggler

The cheapo iceland ready meal I had last night has inspired me for one of the bulk meals I am making and freezing before bubs is born. Homemade macaroni cheese with onions, peppers and meatballs. We have 2 freezers, so before bubs is born I'm hoping to fill one up with lots of homecooked meals ready to pop in the microwave. 

Just realised the weather will be heating up then as well so need to take that into account when I'm making meals, I find it really hard to eat what i call winter food in hot weather. I can see me making lots of pasta dishes, chicken sauces, sauces for seafood etc etc

Mmm, all this thinking of food is making me hungry, good thing dinner will bie done in 15 mins. lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hello ladies :) 

I have already forgotten what ive read darn it lol baby brain is soooooooooooooooooooo kicking in lol erm erm erm Dylan looked cute on the sofa, i saw that :) lol oh and mummy sorry about your hubby hope he is ok. Oh yeah little bottles of milk, I plan on BF but Im buying the SMA started pack just incase of it all going pear shaped least i'll have premade forula and sterilsed teats. I know when i had Joshua they didnt force with on, it was very much a prochoice hospital, and the little bottles were readily available in the side kitchens. i dont know if this hospital supply them, but Im hoping I last a lot longer than my hospital stay on BF. 

Joshua loved being in school today he had such a good day and was sooooooooooo chatty lol Took him to swim lessons but they dont start back till next week oops lol and we're just getting dressed for karate now, normal routine has commenced lol 

I have Fidgets scan tomorrow. I think I feel ok, he is a strong kicker and very active so Im really not allowing myself to worry. i know by tomorrow i'll be a wreck lol but Im sure the sonographer will be putting my mind at ease with a good scan result! So fidget.. please mummy and your big brother would love to get a clear view of you so the lady can check you over... please dont be shy and hide again! It will all be ok, I keep telling myself this.


----------



## wild2011

sure it will go just fine hun, xxx

i just made the best roast beef cooked dinner, nom nom was amazing kids are walking round saying they are going to pop,


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck for tomorrow new, I'm sure everything will be fine x x x


----------



## wild2011

tonight sienna is NOT sleeping in my bed, dh woke up this morning, moaning cos shed got in with us in the iddle of the night, and said she was fidgetting, well actually it was me fidgetting she was fast asleep all night, i cant sleep when she jumps in with us, she goes right uunder the duvet then i panick every 5 minutes, grrrrrrr


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless, Dylan would never sleep in bed with us, he thinks our bed is the coolest toy in the world. we have had to ban him from our room due to him jumping on the bed and falling off :dohh: I'm a bit of a violent sleeper too so I wouldn't have him in there unless he was really upset/ill and I would end up staying awake. 

My bump has popped out a bit today, it still looks flabby, but more like baby than fat now YAY! I will take a pic in a few days when I'm not feeling so gross. lol x x


----------



## wild2011

really looking forward to bump pics hun, sienna is a nightmare at the mo the last couple of teeth are coming through and shes so unsetlled and screams in the night, so im hoping they hurry up.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww poor Sienna! I hope they pop through soon, Dylan was a nightmare when he was teething, he still has a few teeth waiting to come through and I'm dreading it. And we all have to do teething later this year, Going to have plenty of bonjela, cucumber sticks and teething rings ready this time. lol x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua lives in my bed! He can and will settle in his bed, and spends all the warmer months there, but in the winter he sleeps in with me. This house gets so darn cold and he has a condition which causes him great pain in the cold, that we spend the start of winter with him in pain constantly and unable to sleep, in the end we found that bringing him into the double bed helps, we put both heaters in there so the room is warmer, then with us both in the bed its warmer again. Once we sort the bed wetting out I could get him an electric blanket, but for now my bed is not my own from November until about March lol at least we get more sleep lol he only wakes half a dozen times a week, instead of the half a dozen times a night lol

awww wild hope her teeth cut soon. Thats something I am concerned about with fidget as I dont remember a single one of Joshua teeth cutting, first time I bought bonjela was last year when MY 4th wisdom tooth started cutting lol Having experienced that level of discomfort I pity any poor baby that has no understanding and has to endure it :(


----------



## lisaf

well, when my wisdom teeth started cutting through, I TOTALLY learned why teething babies are so fussy... its AWFUL!! :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol yes my 4th was awful, still gets a bit achey now as its not fully through, must have had a little less room than the other 3 lol Joshua's teeth just seemed to appear lol Im not holding out for the same again lol Think I'll be more sympathetic now and get the bonjela out for any grizzle lol


----------



## 24/7

It so is, mine were awful. :( xx


----------



## lisaf

I remember using the oral numbing gel.. it didn't help at ALL.. just made the surface of my gums and my cheek numb, but the pain was still in there deep!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh that sounds awful :( I think maybe Im fussying about not a lot, mine was just a dull ache but was really uncomfortable but not a pain type of pain. The bonjela seemed to help a lot phew lol


----------



## 24/7

Just read back, hope the scan goes well tomorrow new, they were really lovely when we went and went through all the parts of the heart with us. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

thanks hun, and everyone. I am doing ok I think lol Joshua is bubbling with excitement and i think that is really helping.

Oh oh oh oh and I got childcare sorted no matter what time I go into labour lol (if my parents arent here lol) phew thats a big job sorted lol


----------



## Wiggler

My wisdom teeth wern't too sore when they came through, but still sore enough that I really stocked up on bonjela when he started teething. His back teeth coming through were the worst, nothing i did could make him feel better. Poor little man stops eating when teeth are coming through too so he has nothing to chew on to help push them through the gums faster :(

Just had a marmite sarnie and OMG it was delish! pre-preg i liked it spread so thin it was barely there, but now I like it load thicker. YUM! I want mooooore. hehe


----------



## 24/7

My cold has given me ulcers in my mouth and on my lips, ouchy!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh 24/7 ouch indeed!!!! 

Only time i think i know Joshua is teething is when he sucks his zip on his coat lol (the material tassle bit). When his baby teeth fellout his big teeth were already mostly through in their place lol I didnt even see them coming through, only noticed when the little ones fell out and there was no gap lol


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies 24/7, I have an ulcer on my tongue atm and its sooo sore. 

Lol new, I'm dreading Dylan losing his baby teeth, I know its years away, but he is still my little baby! I nearly cried on his second birthday as he is growing up so fast x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its really hard watching them grow up so fast. Joshua's first wobbly tooth I ran off to the dentist in a right panic lolol I was told to calm down it was totally normal rofpmsl I do love seeing the little character coming out of him, he is one on his own that lad lol 

Has anyone thought about baby monitors? This is probably way down peoples lists, but Im trying to be as organised as possible what with my sisters wedding and Joshuas birthday all around the same time (its mega important Joshua gets the party or occassion he wants for his birthday so I need to be organised, he's had one every year and no way I can use the baby for him not getting one this year it wont start us off well!). Anyways........ Ive kinda been looking at some of the monitors with cameras but Im not sure about paying the extra despite how good they look. I have found a few on ebay around the £50 mark, which is what i paid for Joshuas sounds monitor 8 years ago, so I dont think its a bad price. Do you think having a camera is too ott?? Im also not sure how it'd work witht he baby hammock, but will look into more before I buy anything, probably wait for the hammock to arrive first. Anyways, what you ladies going for?


----------



## 24/7

We are going for the angelcare movement and sound one, the one that goes under the matress and an alarm goes off if it doesn't sense baby breathing for more than a few seconds. I'd love to be able to switch off and not worry, but I already worry just thinking about it, so hopefully this will help. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not getting one, baby will be wherever I am for the first few months and TBH my flat is so small we would be able to her every sniffle from another room. 

I love the idea of the movement and breathing moniters but I've heard they have lots of false alarms and I'mm not up for that kind of stress every time I hear it go off.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Fidget will have 4 weeks with me, then off to bed on his own lol My mum got me in that routine with Joshua (against my better judgement and millions of tears at 7pm when he went up lol) but I am so grateful now as he slept through so early and always gets into bed awake and doesnt need patting or rocking off. So hard mum routine again, fidget will get the same treatment, so from 4 weeks old I will want/need a monitor for the bedroom eeekkkk lol


----------



## Wiggler

Bubs will be in my bedroom til he/she is 6 months old (following SIDS prevention guidelines), I just hope he/she is quieter that Dylan as he was a grunter :rofl: Dylan started sleping through at about 10 weeks old, he was an amazing sleeper, just so bloody loud! I breathed a huge sigh of releif when he moved over to his room.

Anyways my lovelies, bed time for me, Afte Dylans mega nap earlier I wouldn't be surprised if he woke really early again, sleep well ladies x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh fidget will be in my room until he grows out of the hammock 7-12 months, but I mean from 4 weeks he goes from cuddles and moses basket in the lounge until my bedtime, to bedtime at 7/8pm (where ever his last feed falls lol) in his hammock where he stays until morning lol (night feeds given upstairs). mean mummy lol 

Night night wiggler hun, hope Dylan sleeps a little longer in the morning for you xxx


----------



## lisaf

I thought about the video monitors... BUT, a lot of reviews mention that some models are prone to freezing up... so you see a sleeping baby image but your kid could be screaming etc.

I wanted the movement sensor, but I've decided that it would just make me tooooo paranoid.
I have read a lot of monitor reviews/opinions, lol..
It seems like the more features you have, the more you feel you HAVE to pay attention to them. So parents with the cameras find that they keep looking at it and can't relax etc... Though when they are older or if they don't wake up crying it can help a lot to see if they're awake, playing, getting into mischief, trying to climb out etc!

I'm going with a sound monitor. The one I want has a temperature indicator on the handset so I'll know if the baby's room is getting too hot or cold... something I worry a lot about in our poorly-insulated house! We'd hear the baby no matter what, but I really want the temp gauge!


----------



## BizyBee

Lisa, we are probably going with just a sound monitor also. We talked about the video one but it just seems that the sound is all we need.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The Angelcare can be a nightmare too, though, once baby can move and roll around. We had one for Zoe and when she hit about 5 months old, it would go off every few minutes because she was rolling off it. It caused unneccesary panic, and a lot of nights awake because it woke Zoe too.

I don't even bother using the sensor pad anymore.


----------



## Soph22

Good luck New! I think it's probably "tomorrow" for you already or almost so. 

I think we're going to go with the video monitor, it has lights that light up to show any noise too. Hopefully it'll work. 

Welcome to team blue, Hopeful! 

Lucky, I can't believe your work schedule. I have not been sleeping well at all lately and my days at work are feeling quite long enough and are nothing compared to yours! 

That's about all my foggy, pregnancy brain can remember at the moment. Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## Wiggler

New, I am hoping this bubs settles into a nice bedtime faster than Dylan, I tried getting Dylan into a routine when he was younger and he hated it, screamed at bedtime, naptime etc etc, so in the end I ended giving up and he has his own nice routine now and has done for ages hehe, he is so independant. 

Monkey woke up at 4.40am this morning and he is in a foul mood, OH is up with him and I'm still in the bedroom as my pelvis is so sore this morning. Sooo looking forward to friday when he goes to my mums, I plan to hop straight back into bed after he goes and not get up for most of the day.

Talked to my mum last night and it appears that the missing part of the baby swing isn't at hers, and i checked again here and its not here :cry: She thinks she may have accidentally chucken the base out when she and my dad were clearing out the loft :cry: she said she was going to try and get a replacement base but I just moved the swing and it fell apart so its also broken. I'm so gutted, Dylan adored that swing and I really wanted to use it for bubs as well :(


----------



## 24/7

Oh no wiggler - Will you have to get a new one? :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

Yup, I'm gutted :( Although the bouncer we are getting is very posh with loads of features so bubs should love it, or I could get a bouncer/swing combi instead. Gives me a great excuse to browse the mothercare, argos and babies'r'us websites again.

Dylan is playing with the digi camera and I don't have the heart to take it off him, he has been so upset this morning and he is actually smiling now. He is looking at a pic of himself saying "who's that?" soooo cute


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck New!

Wiggler, sorry about the swing. boo!

Soph, I'm the same way. I can only remember bits and pieces of the posts by the time I go to respond. Lol!


----------



## 24/7

Well if you buy in mothercare, and buy any other bits with it that come to over £100 I have a vouchers code you can use if its before sunday. :D We are going to go at the weekend and use it and buy the carseat and base. xx


----------



## 24/7

Lunchtime now, ham and cheese crumpets. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Dylan just broke my £120 digital camera. Looks like I need a new one (very happy about this, I hate my camera) Going to get Dylan a childrens digital camera at the same time so he doesn't kill my new one. It lasted one whole year of Dylan treating it as a bouncy ball though, very impressed. 

Hoping Dylan will have his after lunch nap now, he is shattered, not going to let his sleep as long as he did yesterday though. Hopefully if he falls asleep I can sneak off and have a nap myself too. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler Argos have the mamas and papas swing/boucner combi (the one put the pic up of) half price woopeee... £30! Sorry yours broke though, I was leant one when I had Joshua and he loved it, so I was keen to get a swing this time too, happy I found this combi though because my house is way too small for a bouncer and full size swing lol

Thank you all for your messages, only 2 hours until the scan, 1 hour until i leave the house. I was feeling really upset and nervous last night, but spoke to a friend and he just said the most thoughtful things and I was able to get to sleep and this morning fidget has been sooooooooooooooooooo active think he is telling mummy not to worry, either that or he is high on sugars from sweet drinks and snacks been pigging out on in the last hour lol

Wiggler rather than buying Dylan a kids camera, why not buy him a proper camera (if he takes photos.. or give him the broken one if he just likes to throw it lol). The kids cameras are sooo chunky and take very poor quality photos and are as expensive as a 5 or 6mp camera! Suppose it really depends on what he uses it for lol Think Im going to have to get Joshua a new camera for his birthday, his seems to be faulty onthe battery compartment but it is ages old, Its my old digital camera which I gave him when I bought my new one (which is super cheap and I love it!! really good quality photos and video - Samsung 10mp)

As for baby monitors, I think a sensor pad would drive me crazy, as brandi said especially when fidget gets a bit bigger. Im still undecided on the video vs sound ones though. If i got a sound one it'd probably have to be with the lights so I can 'see' movement, arghh i dont know what I want this time lol


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck at your scan hun :hugs:

Dylan likes to see pics of himself on the screen, but he also likes to throw and get things wet so a kids one is better as they are more durable, he doeesn't care about picture quality. lol. found an adorable little photo album to get him too so we can print his piccies and put them in there. My camera is a 10mp samsung, they are good camera's, mine just had a tendancy to take bright yellow pics in the wrong light so going to get a better one this time, fed up of Dylan looking jaundiced in his pics. lmao. I'm thinking of getting a Kodak one.

Bubs is having a good fidget, I noticed bubs fidgets a lot after I eat anything with meat in. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh wiggler my sisters did that too, weird! (im pretty sure hers is a samsung model as well!) She was always complaining of everything looking tinted lol Maybe its a design fault on them, I wonder if you both have the same model (i wouldnt know what hers is/was lol). hehe have you seen the cameras you can throw down a mountain and into a lake without them being damage? SOunds like your little monkey could do with that lolol 

awwww at bubs fidgetting about for you :) sounds like s/he likes good hearty foods! Mine is wide awake lol oops! Hope Ive not made him too fidgety ha ha I had a snack mars bar, 2 slices of toast and about 150g of sweet green grapes rofl... I never usually eat that much food int he morning lol How much do you think I need to drink? I cant imagine having a full bladder will help as Im 23+ weeks, but I dont want to under drink either lol


----------



## 24/7

I didn't have a full bladder for mine, when I arrived I had half a small bottle of water, but they called me in half an hour early, so my bladder wasn't full, and it was fine. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh thanks, I darent fill my bladder I'd NEVER be able to hold it rofl Oh the joys of pregnancy. I wont go to the toilet but wont start drinking until about 2/2.15ish, 30-40 minutes to get to the bladder it should be ok for the scan lol


----------



## Wiggler

I have never had a full bladder for any of my scans, too scared they will press down to hard and I will have a woopsie! I would say around half full is fine.

The indestructable camera's sound good, but knowing Dylan he would still break it. He made an error come up on the washing machine a few days ago :dohh: he snuck into the kitchen to play with it, OH didn;t catch him fast enough. I had a right moan up at OH about that, he knows Dylan isn't allowed in the kitchen unless the oven and washing machine are both turned off by the mains.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh the joys of toddlers, you need eyes in the back of your head, ears, feet, bum, ach you need a set at every angle lolol Oh and it doesnt get any easier hun, the bigger they grow the higher they reach lol I caught Joshua putting one of his toys in the microwave once and he pressed start so it came on arghh....... he said he wanted to make popcorn for all his toys like they did on tv!!! Lucky I heard the microwave kick in, god only knows what would have happened if it ran the full 1minute! Now I have a microwave that requires a code to start it pmsl Also caught him trying to go out the front door once, so now I have a lock at the top of the door that even I struggle to reach pmsl It happens hun, those little exploring hands and fingers get everywhere lol


----------



## Wiggler

Making popcorn for his toys! That is sooo cute!

Dylan is always trying to escape out the front door, but we have a million and one locks on it so he has no chance :haha:

He is asleep at the moment, all curled up, I'm going to miss him so much when he is at my mums at the weekend, but I will really love the break. I think I'm looking forward to using the toilet in peace the most :rofl: 

Everyone I know is having their babies before me, SIL is having her boy very soon, he is due in feb but her MW thinks he will be here in the next week or so, then another friend is due in march and another 2 weeks before me, i am getting so impatient waiting for May! Ooh, just had the most amazing thought, I could get the photo album and camera for Dylan and put them away as pressies from the baby when he/she is born.


----------



## 24/7

So glad we are due at the begining of the month though wiggler, so should atleast not be the last to pop on here. :p

I have three pregnant friends, one in hospital now and was 4cm dilated this morning, one due begining of march and one due in april - at least after all the wait we will have the teeniest bubs. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Good point hun!

OMG, I only had lunch a few hours ago and I'm starving again. This bubs likes food. hehe


----------



## 24/7

Well, its what I keep telling myself anyway. :p

I'm feeling full and sluggish, yet hungry so have just had two kiwis, bought as they were 74p for a pack in sainsburys this week. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I adore kiwis, but they are so acidic that I avoid them in pregnancy otherwise I get really bad heaartburn and have to chug down the Gaviscon. I would kill for a honeydew melon though, but got no money until Tuesday as all our payments were early due to Xmas and New year. Ooh, just remembered I boiled some eggs up this morning, going to eat them. YUM! 

I think tonight I will make a real effort on looking for the recipes I will make then freeze, then I can have fun making up a uge shopping list (I'm an odd'un, I like making shopping lists) Also gives me a chance to look through my slow cooker bible that OH got me for Xmas :)


----------



## 24/7

I'm on Omeprazole for my reflux, and for the last two days its actually been abit better, probably just ruined it with the kiwi now. :p I have to drink about a litre of OJ each day to be able to go to the toilet, which probably doesn't help the reflux either....

Suggestions.... Lasagne, shepherds pie, spagetti bolognaise, fish pie, curry, meatballs and pasta, spagetti carbonara, soups, hotpot, chicken chasseur, tuna pasta bake.... :D x


----------



## Wiggler

Great suggestions hun, thanks. 

I can imagine OJ deffo isn't helping your reflux, I refuse to go near orange juice or anything orangey, When I was preggers why Dylan anything Orangey would make me soooo sick that I can't stand it since :(

I had the eggs cut in half covered in worchestershire sauce. really odd combo, but really really nice, might boil up some eggs soon :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I wish I had another option, but I can't eat anything like bran flakes, wholegrain bread because of my coeliac, and I can't stand prunes etc, and after my situation a few weeks ago, I don't want to go back. :p

I really want a lasagne now!! Do you make your own sauce for it or buy one? I need to make one because of the flour, but have never found a good recipe.... xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Does anyone notice gaining weight in your arms? I feel like my arms are soooo fat and gross. I just saw pics of me from vacation and i ripped them up cause my arms look so big and flabby... normally when i've gained weight that's the first place weight goes but i didn't think it would get so bad during pregnancy. Living in Miami doesn't help when its hot and i have to wear tank top with my huge arms, i'm super insecure and upset about this arm nonsense. 

So the last 2 days i have been in this mood funk where i just feel blah, not really happy or sad, and easily upset by things. I got my hair cut yesterday and my stylist blew my hair out different and i nearly lost it in the salon in tears for no reason, then I went out for dinner and nearly started crying because there wasn't enough cheese on my chicken parmigiana... also my MIL feels the need to point out every time shes around when we weat that i need to eat more, because i don't finish a HUGE plate of pasta and chicken or a 10 oz filet mignon etc etc... she's becoming very nosy and annoying with my pregnancy... even asking me stupid question about my doctor and has started a "pregnancy file" on me. Driving me crazy.


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 I normally buy a sauce, but I'll be doing homemade from now on, I love homemade food, so much yummier.

Hopeful, try not to worry about your weight hun, when you feel bad about it, just remember its what your body needs to do too grow your bubs nice and strong. x x x


----------



## 24/7

I'm going to make it my mission to make an edible sauce, last time it was vile. :p

I have started to put on some weight now, and psychologically it is difficult at times, but its for my gorgeous boy, and funnily enough now, I look at the difference in the pictures I posted on sunday, and actually think I look a million times better and healthier than I did pre pregnancy. xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 you look fab! I got a pang of jealousy when I saw your pics!

I look a ton better now I've lost weight since getting pregnant/having implant out. I have some pics of me at a wedding nearly a year ago and I was huge, I used to be the type of person who could eat what I wanted and never put on an ounce.. grrr stoooopid implant. 

I'm not going on a diet after bubs is born as I will be BFing, but as soon as my pelvic pain is less severe I will be going on long walks every day with the kids and I'm also going to eat healthier, I eat quite healthy now, but get cravings for some very unhealthy stuff. Also santa is getting us all a Wii and Wii fit board for Xmas this year so will use that too. If that doesn't help shift the weight then I will go on a proper diet once I stop BFing


----------



## 24/7

My exercise plans post borth are similar, walking and eating healthily. I have spent my life trying to put on weight, so trying to lost pregnancy weight is all new to me.... Hopefully it won't be too difficult?! xx


----------



## Wiggler

It shouldn't be too hard hun, I lost most of the preg weight I put on with Dylan within a few weeks and I was stuck on the sofa for that time. 

I'm hoping I won't get to the point where I need to diet. I shouldn;t do as healthy eating and exercise are the best way to lose weight anyway, and I have my favourite pair of my "pre dylan" trousers put aside for motivation. If I can fit them again I will be a happy girl :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Its just hard not to feel bad when you look in the mirror and just see your problem area become a MAJOR problem area. I know it goes with pregnancy but why can't it go to my legs or ass, thats such an easy area to tone up and lose fat from, arms are not, at least for me. 
So I will post some pics in a bit from NYE of me and DH.... he looks soo dapper haha.


----------



## 24/7

I hope so too. :D I just keep hoping I don't get too many stretch marks, thats my main flap.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Best predictor for stretchies is if your parents/siblings have them then you are more likely to get them, that being said though no-one in my family had them and I'm covered, they have faded now, but for a while it looked like I had a map of the london underground on my belly,boobs,butt,thighs and back of my calves :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

My Mum has none, so I'm holding on to that, but we shall see.... :D

I just meant to text OH as I saw Asda baby event is on 18th Jan, and I want to go and stock up, so excitedly sent a text saying we must go and stock up big time.... Just realised I accidently sent it to my friend in labour, whoops!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha. 

I love the asda baby and toddler event, going to see what I can get from there if I have any money left over after the pram and digi camera. 

Finally not hungry anymore, had lunch, then the eggs then a marmite sarnie and a nutella sarnie, I am such a piggy!


----------



## 24/7

Nearly time for me to start dinner, I'm getting hungry now!! :D No OH tonight though, and he just text to say he won't be here for dinner tomorrow or friday either, and I like it best when he's here. :( 

I mainly want to stock up on nappies and wipes.... I do want to use reusables, but I'm not sure I ca cope with it all to start with so going to get all disposables to start then see how I feel. 

Whats on the menu for you tonight? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Be careful stocking up on nappiies and wipes, your bubs may not agree with them, we wen't through loads of brands before finding one that was good with Dylan. 

I would love to use reusables too, but our washing machine and dryer cost a small fortune to use so the savings we made would be teeny, and disposables are really convenient.

Not sure what I'm having for dinner tonight, not in the mood for a big meal so might just have some Xmas pudding, been saving it for when I didn't feel like a big meal (we are really scraping the back of our cupboards this week lol) Going to have a relaxing evening though, bit of TV and a early night.

Hows about you? x x x


----------



## 24/7

Hmm.... Good point actually, maybe cancel going there then!! :p

Omlette tonight, with chips and salad, don't like big cooking just for me, then tomorrow, then going to sort the bits fo tuna and jacket potato with salad for tomorrow, for when I get home from work. I anticipate being sore as its my first day after being off with it, so wont want to do much then. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hopeful I understand totally how hard it is for these weight changes. I know i am fortunate that i have lost inches, but Im way bigger than you, and I had to work damm hard prepregnancy to start the weight loss and toning. When I put that 8ounces (yes just 0.8lb!!) on the other week I just sat and cried and I found it in my arms, neck, thighs and really hated myself. Once babby is here you'll be able to lose the weight, but while you're pregnant if your arms are getting effected, then use light weights/ dumb bells and keep them toned Do them morning and night, nothing too heavy but it might just help a little bit. When you worked hard on your body, the smallest changes are really difficult to accept. Im starting to relax now that my bump is round and I look pregnant, plus people have started to say wow your bum looks great rather than oh isnt your tummy getting bigger, that helps millions!

Anyway ladies, Im back from my scan and all is well, better than well, the sonographer said i will have to wait to see the consultant next week for him to give the all clear, but he said that he could no problems with the heart at all, and omg it was so detailed and looked so big, filled the screen. We were able to watch the blood flowing through his heart and his chambers filling and emptying. it was breath taking, and Im so glad all is so well :) He did do a normal US scan too everything else looks ok, fidget was a tiny bit more co-operative lol he is still a little boy, infact ooo he a definite little boy we got a close up lol Sonographer did try to get a scan picture for me but fidget is so funny bless him he just refused point blank. The best shot we got was him laying face up, head down on his chin and one of his legs wrapped round his head lol We see a clear leg, lovely knee, bit of foot and an ear ha ha ha he is soooooo cute lol I'll try getting the image up here, but honestly its not makeoutable lol


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh that sounds yum! Do you make your own chips? OH makes the best homemade chips, he leave the potatoe skin on too and its like heaven in my mouth.

When the weather gets warmer I'm going to pick your brains about salads, I love them, but no good at making my own, it just ends up lettuce, tomatoes and cucumber, very boring.

x x


----------



## Wiggler

So glad everything went well hun thats brill news!!!!


----------



## 24/7

Glad all went well new!! :D

And wiggler, salad expert here, I live on them!! :p I take them in a lunchbox to work as my meal when I'm there, and you can make them very filling too. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, deffo going to pick your brains then! I adore salads and its all I ever want to eat in summer, I hate big hot meals in hot weather. 

Is it expensive to buy all the salad stuff?


----------



## 24/7

For me its not, as everything I eat has to be made from scratch, so salad is a cheap alternative, but I can see how for "normal" shoppers it could be a little bit more expensive, but I don't think it would be by much. When I do a weekly shop, all my salad, fruit, vegetables and potato is usually £10-£15, and that makes up the bulk od our meals, then I add meat/fish in to them. xx


----------



## luckyme225

I just want to prevent more stretchmarks. I got a couple on my hips and thighs with my first. Weight I know I can lose but stretchmarks took a good year to fade on me. 

I ended up in the urgent care last night. I guess I strained my pelvis at work. At least Liam seems to be ok, good heart rate and lots of movement. The pressure on my pelvis sucks. They wanted to write me a prescription for vicodin but I told them don't bother because I wouldn't take it since it's a category "c" class during pregnancy. The OB said he's not a fan of Ibuprofen in second tri so I'm stuck with Tylenol which doesn't work that well.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ok, so here are the pics from NYE... the 1st pic, my husband looks like a doofus, the 2nd i cropped off all of his family....
 



Attached Files:







nye.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 14









fam nye.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Wiggler

ooh, thats not too bad :) I would much rather bulk up meals with a salad or something healthy than baked beans etc etc... Especially as Dylan is such a poor eater. At the moment he is going through a pasta phase so we have to buy in all these fancy pasta sauces for him otherwise he won't eat, but pretty soon I am bringing in the tough love and he will either eat what we eat or he will go hungry. luckily the few times he eats veggies he does really like them :)


----------



## Wiggler

Lucky - big hugs, hope your pelvis feels better soon

Lovely pics hopeful! You look amazing!


----------



## luckyme225

cute pics hopeful!


----------



## hopefulmama

oh lucky that sucks. but i mean they wouldnt prescribe unless they think you needed it, Ive gone over a lot of this with my ob about being apprehensive of them giving me rx meds, and he said they wouldnt do it unless someone needed it. I think you're ok taking ibprofen, it's really just bad in the 3rd.. but its your choice.


----------



## 24/7

Hopefully he will like salad. :D Would he eat things added to it like tinned salmon or tuna? Cheese? Chicken? Ham? Eggs?

You have amazing arms in that picture hun, and you look stunning!! 

Lucky, hope you feel better asap. xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Thanks wiggler and lucky


----------



## babeygalnina

Could you add me to the 25th May list? :D <3


----------



## hopefulmama

aww thanks 24/7.. ya they look good cause i'm doing the arm pose trick to make them thin hahaha .. if only i could walk around with my hand son my waist all day haha


----------



## Wiggler

He loves cheese so we will probably start off with cheese salads, then progress to other stuff. but I think once he realises we wont give in and make him what he wants he will end up eating it. As long he is eating better by the time we wean bubs I am happy, but even the little bit he eats now is a huge improvement. I was reading the weaning section the other day and some of the 7-8 month olds eat more than my little man! I think I'm going to start the tough love next week when he gets back from my mums.


----------



## 24/7

Cheese salad sounds like a good place to start. :D Now I want one!! :D

Does he not like eating at all? Or will he eat if say you are out and about etc? xx


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler- My son is almost three and the worlds pickiest eater. He wont even eat pasta or cheese. We are going to wait to do tough love until he is three because he will put up quite that fight and can go along time not eating if he wanted. He's really tall for his age so he needs all the calories he can get right now. I refuse to be a short order cook once this kid comes though.


----------



## Wiggler

he hates eating in general, if we are out and about he hates eating. It started when we was weaning him, when we went onto lumpy foods he would make himself sick and scream, then he just stopped eating apart from a few things, yogurts, banana, cheese. We saw all sorts of specialists, but none of them helped so we learnt to deal with it ourselves. Hopefully this new approach will work :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I love salads, when it gets warmer I have a big clip seal box and chop up lettuce, cucumber, pineapple, all colours of pepper (except green lol), onions and celery. Then pop it in the fridge it lasts a few days and I eat it with either a potato, or pasta or meat etc so its varied over the days. oh or in a pita bread with a sprinkle of cheese love that mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## hopefulmama

I didn't know kids were such difficult eaters.


----------



## Wiggler

Some are hopeful, I wasn't, my mum said I used to scream cos she wasn;t putting food in my mouth fast enough :rofl: With Dylan i think it was a case of bad advice caused the situation to get worse.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow hopeful you look totally amazing hun! Your bump actually looks bigger in the dress than the bikini you are blooming hunni!!

Lucky I hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:

Not all kids are fussy eaters, but having worked with kids for so so long wow there are some very fussy ones lol I remembered one preschooler who refused to have any food touching, her mum would put potato on one plate, meant/fish on another and veg on the 3rd lol We wouldnt do that at the nursery mind lol We spoke to the mum and agreed to separate the food on serving but not on separate plates (otherwise we'll have 30 nightmare kids not just her lol) she eventually ate bits lol 

Joshua was super fussy with his formula he hated it. I had a fantastically supportive HV who told me when he was 11 weeks I should try baby rice. Wow that was it we didnt look back. All his milk was incorporated into food he rarely took a bottle feed and he just couldnt get enough. Joshua will eat anything, or try anything new nothing phases him at all. He loves breakfast, and he loves lunch but then he only eats a small snack for dinner and super, he eats a lot less in the afternoons, but he ates super well early in the day so Im not worried. Only food we found so far he doesnt like is raw tomatoes, he less fussy than me lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Thanks new! ya i think its the empire style dress doing the bump enlargement look.

i hope i dont get a super fussy eater, with my luck i probably will.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ahhh!! The food talk again!! lol..I should go order some.

I was scheduled in for a midwife appointment today but my midwife was off at a birth. Funny thing though, she was also scheduled to see another person at the same time as me. Turns out, my other midwife, when she booked me in for today, forgot to put my name down in the appointment book. I have to go back Tuesday.

On a happy note, if Anberlin were born today, she would be viable, she'd have a good chance at making it!!


----------



## Wiggler

Happy V-Day Brandi!!!!! :) x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

happy V day Brandi :) 

Ok, I have managed to get a scan online, going to now see if I can get it on here pmsl It really isnt the clearest 23 week scans you'll ever see ha ha I was going to label it but didnt know what programme I needed to do that lol

You can see one foot nice and clear lol, the other is behind his head, but you can see his knee on his nose lol and a hand up by his ear. His head is down so you can just see his nose and eye dent lolol Bles shim, he really not keen on all this posing for photo malarky lol
 



Attached Files:







fidget 23+4wk jpeg.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely pic hun, your little man is very flexible! x x x


----------



## wild2011

hopeful u look amazing!

ive pcked up a bug from a friend, have hurrendous cramps and a very very runny tummy, ive been rolling round my bed screaming, honestly thought i was in labour for some time, feeling a bit better at the mo but wont be eating ne thing anytime soon.


baby rice was always a god send new, mine only had them ro rusks for some time, wernt fussed on anything else, it was 3 months for baby food on guidlines when i had sienna, its now back to 6 months, its gone up and down up and down between all my kids, wish theyd make their mind up, i take no ntice anymore, and when i see fit, and my girls seemed hungry id incorporate a little baby rice ixed with milk and and build it up, always straight with my hv and told them straight lol.x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Guidelines were 3-4 months with Joshua, but i do notice its 6 months again lol My HV was great, Joshua had baby rice for a short while, but he LOVED the sunshine breakfasts lol he was on 4mth jars in no time though he just loved food lol

Hope the bug passes very quickly wild, plenty of fluids and rest xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hope you feel better soon Wild :hugs: 

There are so many nasty bugs going round at the moment :(


----------



## 24/7

Friend is now 8cm. :D xx


----------



## 24/7

Feel better soon wild. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh yay 24/7! Won't be long now :)

It would appear that my theory about bubs kicking after I eat meat is correct. he/she either really loves or really hates sausages as he/she seems to be having a party in there :)


----------



## 24/7

I hope not. :D She has just had an epi so hopefully wont slow things down too much and we have a little baby here very soon. :D

Ooooh sausages, my phobia since being pregnant!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooooooo she'll soon be pushing how so cute!! All the best to her 24/7

Im not a fan of the sausage, but think i will have them tomorrow in a casserole, simples in the slow cooker lol 

Ive not eaten yet, eekkkk hmmm thinking myabe soup and bread or noodles or beans on toast, but nothing is taking my fancy at all I hate it when that happens :(


----------



## Wiggler

Sending lots of fast labour dust to your friend :dust:

I'm in such a good mood this evening, I hope it lasts through tomorrow too. I whip up a yummy homemade pasta sauce tomorrow, We don't have much in though so it'll be a bit plain, but better than the yukky jarred stuff we have :)


----------



## 24/7

I want to be pushing my baby out now, well I want to be full term now, you know what I mean. :D

I need to crave my dinner to be able to eat it since being pregnant, or I make it and don't want it.... 

Sam is on a misson tonight, thumping away!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

haha, I know what you mean, May just seems so far away, allthough I reckon in april we will be talking about how fast time has gone :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Most definately, and I keep reminding myself I need to treasure this time, just me and OH, just a shame he is always at work and not here to treasure it with me. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Just make sure you do treasure the time you guys have alone before bubs arrives. Me and OH really enjoyed ourselves before Dylan was born, lots of meals out and nice walks (before my pelvis got too bad) and then when he was born we really struggled to fit in that quality alone time, after a few months of really missing that quality time we started having a film night once a week, and it was great, even better than all the meals out, just me, OH, a cheesy film and a bowl of popcorn after Dylan went to bed :)

I'm planning on doing the same this time, I love film nights, and where bubs will be born in summer there will be lots of trips out to the park etc, lovely family time :)


----------



## wild2011

feeling a lot less pain right now, dosed up on paracetamol,now about the forth ever pain relief on 4 pregnancies, i dont usually take anything for bugs, pains etc but omg this was agony. 5 sleeps till scan so im looking past it to the good times! x


----------



## 24/7

We have said once Sam is here we will try and make sure we make time one evening a week to actually remember us as oppose to doing jobs and sitting on laptops. 

We have what I would call right now a perfect relationship, which bought us to our decision to have a baby in the first place, and I don't want that to ever change. I know things will change, of course they will, but I want Sam to make us happier as a couple, not unhappy. I watched my parents marriage fail as a result of the pressures of having children, and I will not let that happen to us. It may mean visits to Nanny for the day, so we have some time, and that may sound selfish, but I want us to be a family forever, not crack under the pressures. I need my OH, and he would admit the same, so I think it is important we still have us time. 

Oops, longer post than I imagined. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

me time as a mummy is sooo improtant as is time with hubbies/partners, my me time is while kids are occupied i nip on laptop, or read a book. as i rarely get someone to have them and when i do it tends to be so me and dh can do something, which is very rare, but we have one rule, once they are not little babies, bed time is bed time, and evenings are ours. dh works 7 days a week almost all year round early till late too, so its a set in stone rule for the kids, dinner bath, hour with daddy and bed! :) x


----------



## 24/7

I definately agree re the bedtime thing, ideally I'd like a 7pm bedtime once he reaches a suitable age, then we will get a few hours in the evening, especially once I'm back at work, as I will be doing late shifts every other week, so we will want my early weeks to spend the evenings together etc.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Wild you must be so excited! Glad your feeling a bit better, hopefully you will wake up tomorrow feeling loads better.

24/7 AWW! you and your OH sound like the perfect couple.

Me and OH were only together 6 weeks when I fell preggers, so it was really a struggle as we was still trying to get to know each other, but after the initial shock of finding out i was pregnant we grew so close, and having Dylan just made us closer, I can;t imagine my life without him now, and though we like to moan about each other (jokily) I know he feels the same. The only thing is I wish we were a little bit more lovey dovey, but I turn into the ice maiden when I'm pregnant (I have to make it up to him at some point after bubs is born), OH is a saint for putting up with me.


----------



## wild2011

Sounds like a plan,:)

dh has come home to check im ok, put kids in bed,i did pizza and salad for them as was quick and easy, hes now gone to watch footy, as our virgin has been playing up today, so i let him out for a few hours lol, enjoying the peace as i dont come online when hes home, xx


----------



## wild2011

thanks wiggler, :hugs:

good on u for managing with getting to know each other and deal with a baby :)

it has put strains on at points especially with the feeling blue wen bubs is 4 days ish old, i turn evil and cry like a banchy :( 

me and dh have been married 9 yrs this yr, and together 11.5 yrs


----------



## 24/7

I'm a cuddle fiend, and it seems to have intensified since I got pregnant. :D I was worried I would change when I got pregnant, or would become hormonal and horrible, but luckily the one thing I don't seem to have had is any mood swings etc, much to OH's delight. :D Before I met OH I was completely different, a little ice queen that couldn't bear loveydovey/cuddles etc and now I'm completely the opposite. :p

My OH's head would probably explode if he came and read all the nice things I say about him on here, as I can't ever say a bad one!!

It's really lovely to hear we do have some nice husbands, so much on here you read about not so nice ones!! I hope we stay like you wild and wiggler, as happy when Sam arrives. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I think OH is in for a shock after bubs is born and the hormonees go, apart from the first 6 weeks of our relationship I have either been preggers or on the implant, so a bit of an evil hormonal cowbag really. I'm much more cuddly and nice when I don't have evil hormones turning me into an ogre :rofl:

24/7 you won't be as happy, you will be happier! Having a child together takes love to a whole new level. Its amazing! x x


----------



## 24/7

Note to self - Be wary of hormonal contraception post baby. :D I've never been on any before, so will be careful!!

We already love Sam so much, so I can't even begin to imagine how that will grow once he is here and we get to know him, I can't wait to find out!! xx


----------



## meow951

OMG i just went to order my wedding shoes and they haven't got them in my size.....

My fault for leaving it late but i wanted to see if they would be in the sales.

What the hell do i do now?! I don't know where to even look for any others.


----------



## wild2011

i dont get on with anything and the only thing thats left to try is the coil though my gp didnt want me to, so its give me the damn thing or tie my tubes, as im not doing this again,. lol

im sure ull stay very happy, infact happier like wiggler said theres nothing more amazing than having a child with the person u love, infact so much so im doing it for the fourth time lol 

have yet another girls name to add to my list , not sure if the shortened version or one of the longer ones yet, Lexi Alexis, or Alexa but im loving lexi.


----------



## wild2011

my friend recently got hers brand new on ebay depends on what style u want hun xx its years sinc ei got married so wouldnt know wat to suggest. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no Meow, could you look around some of the wedding shops, or worst case, some of the big department stores that sell wedding shoes? 

Eww, coil, no way am I ever having a bit of metal shoved into my lady area, the idea grosses me out :haha:
I'll be on condoms after bubs is born, Me and OH don't mind using them and TBH if I change my mind about having another baby at least I dont have to worry about waiting for my cycle to get back t normal after another contraceptive

Lexi is a gorgeous name hun! I vetoed Riley now, I decided I dont like it and now have Oliver as our boy name, I'm unsure on Lily as our girl name, but struggling to come up with a name I like.


----------



## wild2011

i love lily and lola, but every child in this school is lola or lily may and they are becoming so common here i have gone right off, would use either tho if we moved somewhere different lol.

my girls names so far are

isabella, amelia, sophia, lexi & lule (sort of sounds like Lula) but spelt the way its origin suggests for hubbies folks back home. 

boys i like alfi but we argue about it so prob wont be that, funny how we have a huge list of girls names _ hmmm think some how im having another girl lol x


----------



## Wiggler

Yea the popularity of Lily is what is putting me off it. Alfie is sooo popular too, I was going to call Dylan it, but they were popping up left, right and centre. I find girls names so hard to pick


----------



## 24/7

We struggled thinking of girls names!! Our list was Isabella/Isobel, Olivia, Grace, Caitlin, Alice, Ruby, Jasmine and Imogen. When it came to boys, we always had Samuel in mind, and thankfully its not too popular. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Samuel is a gorgeous name. I really like Joshua for a boy too, but i can't use it cos it reminds me of.. erm.. my wilder days :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Joshua was our second choice!! :D We also liked William, but it clashed with our surname so we came to Samuel. xx


----------



## wild2011

i only know 2 alfies my dh 2nd cousin whos in his 30s, and alfie moon, its not used much round here so wed be fine lol. i have to choose something thats acceptable for dh folks back home tho obviously if i dont like it we wont use it end of lol


----------



## Wiggler

I love William too, but OH hates it (he hates a lot of names, but I usually get my way) And Charlie has always been my favourite boys name, but OH told me he would leave me if I used it as he hates it that much and now SIL is using it. 

Another name I adore is Cameron, but I can use it cos bubs would be Cameron Jr, and I hate the Jr thing. 

Lol, my mum is still going on about how as me and OH aren't married bubs should have my surname.. I always tell her "no mum, I'm not that cruel" :rofl: I hate my surname, good thing I'm getting married, don't need to change it by deed poll.


----------



## Wiggler

LOL wild! We women have to push the bubbas out, so we should have final say on the name :)


----------



## 24/7

I hated my pre wedding surname too, good riddance. :D

I like the names Callum, Owen, Jacob, Joel, Harry, Ethan.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Omg, I love Ethan, I fell in love with it as I am a HUGE Lost fan, But OH said no, and he wouldn't budge :(

I did however name our cat after Lost (Smokey, after the smoke monster), but sadly he had to go back to my mum after he started scratching and biting and getting too territorial over Dylans stuff :( Wasn't worth the risk of him hurting Dylan or getting territorial over bubs stuff and scratching bubs


----------



## wild2011

love all them names , but dh wouldnt agree to any hes so fussy with boy names, im ademant im heading straight for team pink, but it wud appear theres more team blues right now so need to even things out in here haha, wiggle ru still gunna go for private scan? i will if i dont get to find out i think.


----------



## wild2011

i have 2 cats, and they are funny as hell, my sienna rags them around and they just sit there and take it, they have mellowed further since they both got done, and they are 100% in door only cats, they have there porta potty, lol and a huge scrathing post activity centre, no smells or hair anywhere, no jumping on tabels or work tops,and they dont go in any bedroom,im blessed lol. sienna today kiept running up to me and climbing up onto my shoulders, mummy he cominggggggggg , who's coming sienna? Nala Nala coming mummy, then a high pitched scream lol needless to say Nala didnt come, he was hding behind a chair from her hahahahahha its her new thing now to shout that the cats "coming". both are white with a black splodge, but they both get called Nala by sienna the others called mufasa, and she will wen she feels like call him fassssssaaaaaa lol


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, I decided the money is better spent on other stuff, and deep down I always wanted a surprise. I'm really embracing team yellow at the moment!

I decided as I have loads and loads of neutral baby stuff from Dylan I am only going to get a coming home outfit for bubs then put some money aside to buy some boy/girl outfits from the internet (or even from town, but not getting my hopes up for that aftrer what happened last time - sofa bound for 8 weeks) after bubs makes an appearance.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww your kitties sound lovely! And love their names, Sienna sounds like she adores them.


----------



## wild2011

adores them urmm lol she sits on them lol. haha

i rescued them and had to hand feed them with syringes and likkle bottles from day one, so lucky they survived. my little white balls fo fluff are all grown up.lol

i got rid of all my baby clothes, so i have so much to get clothes wise, want to le tthe kids get used to sister/brother in plenty of time, x


----------



## Wiggler

Even though we are planning this to be our last bubs, we are keeping all our baby stuff as our best friends are TTC and we want to give them plenty as they have been amazing to us.


----------



## wild2011

i give bits and bobs to friends tho the majority goes on ebay, i make a msall fortune selling our baby next stuff etc,


----------



## Wiggler

Next baby clothes are gorgeous! so glad my mum has a next account so I can go a bit crazy on there :rofl: After my mum has got her new telly from there I'm using her account to buy a carpet washer, top of the range Dyson and baby clothes.


----------



## wild2011

lots of people swear by carpet washers, my mums bf works and supplies carpets of high quality, and he swears that once a carpet has been wet it will be ruined, i never ever wash min since weve replaced them now, a hard brush and stain devils and my very pale cream carpet with 3 kids and 2 cats is immaculate, i dont think ill wahs mine ever again, once i did my old ones they did go downhill fast. 

forgot to add girls, i have a gorgeous peacocks blouse/ shirt type smock top maternity size 18, however more suitable for a large 14 very small 16,with out humungous boobs, ( im a size 16/18 top half for boobs, and cvant get mine in ( faslling out of F cups.)pmsl.

so if theres anyone that could make use out of it, whos a 14/16 maternity,theres a lovely top here i can send for free, dont want ne thing for it, pulled tags off and cant be bothered to return it. x


----------



## Wiggler

Me and OH have decided against getting new carpet now apart from carpet tiles/second hand carpet in the hall and bedroom, but our lounge carpet is rank from the previous owners (despite me best attempts at hand washing, which I'm no good at) and so we are desperate for a carpet cleaner. New carpet costs a fortune but a carpet cleaner is cheaper :haha:

Aww, it sounds too small for me :(


----------



## 24/7

I hope I can sell all my Next and Pumpkin Patch sale bargains well afterwards then. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

next and pp sell really well, and ur stuff is stunning, im sure itll sell well, what size u in hun? bare in mind how huge my boobs r and that uve seen my bump and its rather huge right now.


----------



## 24/7

I hope they sell well, seeing as bought it all so cheap, I could go for profit. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

yayy lol, if u were further ahead and i were having a boy id buy off u lol x


----------



## 24/7

Haha!! :D I'm very fussy about looking after clothes too, so hopefully can keep them in good condition!! xx


----------



## wild2011

small baby sizes are easy to keep clean lol, its when u introduce baby food, it stains like u wouldnt believe, and they gurrgle abd blow rasberrys with mouthfulls lol or sneeze and u get splattered too hahahah


----------



## 24/7

No white or cream for that phase then. :p I have so much to learn!! xx


----------



## wild2011

or better still a bib and a muslin at hand and ull catch most if ur prepared haha


----------



## wild2011

its wen they sneeze and it comes out of mouth and nose, lol


----------



## 24/7

Lovely!! :D I have some muslins ready and waiting!! xx


----------



## wild2011

i always used bibs only with my first, big mistake muslin is a mums best friend i love them, always have one over shoulder wen burping! fact! lol x

ive yet to have a sicky baby, but know many that have i was always waiting for it but it never happened lol


----------



## BizyBee

I never can believe how many pages are filled while I'm working! I just can't keep up with you girls. :)

New, glad the scan went well. 
Lucky, sorry about your pain. Hope it gets better soon. 
Hopeful, it's really hard to go through these changes. I think you look great though. 
Meow, hope you figured out the shoe problem!

Can't believe I remembered all that. Sorry if I missed anything else. I had a case of Braxton hicks and it scared me to death. I was under the impression that they don't hurt, so when they did I thought I was going into labor. It lasted on and off for about an hour. I was working at the time, so had the students finish a project quietly and I sat down and drank water. I felt normal afterwards but it was still freaky. 

As for birth control, there's no way I'll do that again. If by some miracle I get pregnant on my own, then I'll be thrilled. I wouldn't even care if it was shortly after bubs is born. I doubt it'll be that easy though.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, i have trouble keeping up too! :)

As for birth control, I had the Mirena IUD and I really really liked it for many reasons (#1 reason was no periods for 5 years... it was AWESOME). BUT it turns out it masked a problem that developed in my fertility. It didn't cause the problem, but because I wasn't getting periods, I wasn't aware anything was 'off' if that makes sense. Its got an awesome rate of fertility from the day its removed and I had minimal side effects.
I do not want to get pregnant for a while though.. mostly costs and childcare concerns since we both have to work. So we'll be using condoms.. DH was not pleased :haha:
I know I needed clomid to get pregnant this time, but I'm sure I'd be one of those girls who gets pregnant 3 months after giving birth just because it would be really bad timing for us :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies, Dylan slept til 5am!!!! YAY! 

I woke up sooooo uncomfortable a few times in the night, bubs decided to lay funny and it was so sore, meanie bubs! :haha:

Got to get a load of Dylans clothes sorted and packed today ready for him going to my mums tomorrow, luckily I don't need to sort out toys to send down too as my mum has a huge box of toys over there. 

x x x


----------



## Lucky777

hi everyone 

have a great day =D


----------



## wild2011

morning lovely ladies xx


----------



## 24/7

Friends baby has arrived, a little girl, named Lily. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

yay congrats to them xx


----------



## 24/7

I want it to be May so we can have our babys!! xx


----------



## wild2011

wont be long hun, im expecting it to fly by:)

ive converted to reusable nappies with sienna, had a trial bundle on loan from a friend, and ive purchased a few, im 100% converted, i adore them they look great, look so much more confortable and really havnt been any extra work, 

am stocking up on newborn nappies and will be using them on this baby too once he/she reaches about 8 weeks so fits the AIO fits all size.

whooooooo addicted to buying them now there are some super cute ones. x


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats to your friend hun!!

Dylan is in a foul mood again this morning, screaming, kicking, throwing :( I've put the TV on to try and calm him down, I can't wait til 1pm when he has a nap (hopefully) He actually ate some of his breakfast today though which is good :)

Dylans sofa bed we got him for Xmas popped this morning :( OH has to check it over the weekend to see if its fixable. 

What is everyones plans for today? x x x


----------



## wild2011

can you not take it back?sienna is curled round my leg/bum snoring lol. want to get up for a wee but shell roll into my seat and i want to get back on the lappy lol havnt done anything since the school run this morning and ive got stuff to be getting on with oops x


----------



## Wiggler

Cant take it back, Dylan destroyed the box and OH lost the receipt. We have decided if its not fixable we are going to get Dylan a beanbag instead, it should last longer than 5 mins! :rofl:

Aww bless! I wish Dylan would sleep.

I've got tons of tidying to do today, Dylan has decided to get ALL of his toys and spread them all over the floor, he also tipped out his 2 big bags of mega blocks too.. bleh I may just leave it for OH to do after work.

Bubs has been very fidgety today, :) I think he/she is having a nice sleep now


----------



## wild2011

:)... bless. im going to shift my butt and do some ironing while maddams not pulling on my legs then for, lunch cheese toasty and a pile of cherry toms i think, my tastebuds are very particular today :) x


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow ladies... its taken my whole break to catch up, now I'll have to reply and run back at work soon lol

Ermmmmm ah yes baby clothes lol... oh I made a small fortune back on mine too lol I was pmsl at the weaning comments... keep in mind the timodine cream (we'll all go through nappy rash at some stage or other lol) its yellow and blow me it stains like nothing Ive ever seen lol... plenty of sudacrem to prevent the nappy rash chapping, this other cream is a real nightmare lol no clothes survive.. babys or mummys lol 

Wild, I could only come up with girls names too.. a huge list.. infact I still only have a huge list of girls names lol.. and well fidget is a boy lol so you might not be team pink lol 

I really do need help with boys names ladies, everything I come up with just isnt suitable, nothing makes me feel ahhh yes thats my boy! With Joshua is was almost instant, he was a Kieran, and when he became a Joshua in 3rd tri it just felt so much more right. His middle name IS Edward (despite my families dislike of it lol) so I need a first name to compliment it lol All suggestions would be gratefully recieved. Oh Im really adverse to name shortening lolol so |I wanted harrison but I cant as he'd fast become a harri lol (Im not fussy honest lol.. wow I have a tough time correcting everyone who calls my boy Josh lol arghhh) Round here in his clubs and school he is known as Josh-UA lol they really enforce it pmsl, even Joshua says UA to someone if they only say Josh lol 

Arghhh right work is calling, then I need to go to the office. Wild, lucky hope you both feeling better!! Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Gah, name shortening, I hate it. Its the only bad point i can come up with about the name Oliver if bubs is a boy. Everyone I know always remembers not to shorten my name as if they call me Sash they don't get a nice response. especially my mother, she gets the whol "you names me so you should know my name" lecture :rofl: I also have to tell her off about calling Dylan "Dill", "Dilly willy" and "Dill Dill" GRRR!!!

The only name I wouldn't mind being shortened is Harriet, only because I like Harri for a girl. No idea why. lol

Dylan fell asleep as soon as OH put him on the sofa earlier, he is now snoring like a trooper, OH is mean and says he gets it from me cos i snore, but I always inform him that he is wrong as I am too ladylike to snore :rofl: :haha:


----------



## wild2011

lol, i dont mind some shortening, chloe i call chlo and leila lei, but i get my hair off wen people try to shorten sienna grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

done 3/4s of my ironing and sat watching mr tumble with sienna who is poking my tummy tut


----------



## Wiggler

How on earth do you shorten Sienna? :rofl:

Poor you, I hate Mr Tumble with a passion, but Dylan loves him, He runs around shouting "tuuuuuubbbbbllllleeeee" its so cute!


----------



## wild2011

hehe i bet my girls all loved it but does my head in, lol

we get Enna and see

and i want to knock them out wen they say it lol


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan is still asleep, I'm really thirsty but he will wake up if I move from the sofa. I have the TV muted ready to turn the sound on for when he wakes up, he is a grumpy guts when he wakes up. lol

AWW, look at the cute kitteh on Mr Tumble!!!!


----------



## wild2011

lol


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan moved a bit so I managed to escape the sofa! just put some Xmas udding in the microwave and going to heat up some custard. yummy x x x


----------



## wild2011

i just tucked into a strwaberry trifle, nom 3 moutfuls wasnt enough tho will have to dive into it with a serving spoon wen i get home, nom nom. school run now, back about half 3 grrrrrrrrrrrrrr x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lol my niece is Chloe, and she often gets coco from me, but but but but ahhh sod it she aint my kid lolol I wouldnt call katie or amiee kate and aims... they get their full and proper names.

I wish I could have some Christmas pud, my mum makes the most amazing christmas cake and pud ever, but fidget really was not keen when I had a small slice a few weeks ago, I was so poorly I was like hmmm nope wont try that again lol I love the thought of trifle, but after a spoon of it Im like mmm delish but had enough arghhhhh lol 

Suppose I should consider doing the school run lol Joshua has his Christmas party today lol he is going to be super hyper when I pick him up and all pigged out on junk food lol (you dont mind it on the lead up to Christmas, not on the end of it lol) Oh well he can burn off some energy doing some housework with mummy lolol (or if he has loads of energy to burn off mummy could sit on the sofa and deligate... when is it legal age for kids to be parents slave?? lolol)


----------



## Wiggler

Mmm trifle. I love M&S trifle, its soooo good.

Dylan loves helping me tidy up. Me, OH and Dylan are going to do some tidying up before bedtime later, he will love it :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Fair play Joshua will do his room no question and he has a HUGE room and lots of toys, but he really does keep it tidy. He will help me downstairs only when he is in the mood lol If im in the kitchen and ask him to just pick up the toys, or cups, whatever he will just go off on one if he cant be bothered helping lol other times he wants to sweep, hoover, wash up and gets upset when I say he cant do some of those things... strange child lol 

But Christmas tree must come down today so we need to tidy away all the christmas toys he brought home from my mums my living room is like the kyrpton factor, only I think Ive got more obsticles lol


----------



## wild2011

lol have fun taking the tree down mines long gone till next year wiht a baby bouncing aorund in a walker no doubt and pulling everything off it, then ill be moaning hahaha


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha mine would be down by now but I been sooooooo sleepy this week I couldnt be bothered lol


----------



## wild2011

i usually slyly take it down boxing day, then dh kicks a fuss up and gets told if he wants it back up do it himself lol


----------



## Wiggler

I normall take mine down on boxing day, but did it the day after this year as I couldnt be bothered. This Xmas should be fun though with a toddler and a baby both trying to destroy the tree :rofl:

Dylan has been farting all afternoon, it would appear I have made a yukky child :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh im not that bad lol meany!! lol


----------



## wild2011

ive got dinner to sort out, still havnt hoovered but dh will be so pleased ive ironed his clothes the mountain was unbearable lol


----------



## Inge

Im so tired today but Leo had a kicking frenzy so I wont be able to settle. Am watching property programmes instead :blush: Had some amazing cottage pie I made myself. I put mince,sweetcorn,peas,gravy and sausages in it :cloud9: was sooo good:cloud9: Would love more but its all gone! 
We had a £20 argos voucher so today I got a 12mp fulji camera and a new sd card for it and it came to £45.19p :happydance: so we have a nice new camera to document our life together with me, OH and bump ( eventually Leo) I keep finding myself really wanting him here already. I see other mums with their little boys adn I want to see mine and give him a huge cuddle :cloud9: Any one else really eager to meet their baby?


----------



## 24/7

I'm feeing it today Inge, seeing all the pictures of my friends baby that was born yesterday. May seems like a lifetime ago, and I just want him here safely. Some sad news for a Mummy not from our group yesterday, who's little girl was born too soon, and its made me feel like I just want my boy here now, although obviously not at this gestation, but you know what I mean. xx


----------



## luckyme225

Anyone have little ones nursery close to done? I love looking at nursery pics!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwwww i know what you mean, Im kinda hoping fidget will come in April as due, May seems soooooooooooooooo much further lol 

Nice one on the camera Inge :) I LOVE photos lol I have photos of Joshua everywhere, and had some of us done last year I think now eeekkk... need to have some more done lol I was hoping to get a gorgeous bump and have some me and bump, and me joshua and bump photos done lol 

Really sad to hear the news of the other mummy 24/7, is she a bnb member? I hope she has lots of love and support around her just now!


----------



## Inge

lucky - I wish we could start the nursery:dohh: Itl have to wait til we get our own place though so might be a while. 
24/7 - How are you feeling today? 
A heads up for girls craving ice cream... sainsburys has cart dor on offer at about £1.24 a tub :thumbup: I got the mascapone and cream one yesterday and had it for breakfast :blush: was so nice :thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Fidget wont be having a nursery, my house is too small :( I also wont be decorating Joshua's room to compensate, fidget will have to have Ben 10 lolol Fidget wont know any different, and I dont want Joshua to feel pushed out in any shape or form, so Ben 10 stays until Joshua wants rid lol By time Fidget is old enough to offer an opinion on what he wants in his room, hopefully I'll have a 3 bed house :)


----------



## 24/7

New, yes she is, sadly she has had two other losses too, so this was her third little girl born too soon that didn't make it, so unbelievably heartbreaking. :(

We have our nursery coming in febuary, and I can't wait to get stuck in. We have a mothercare voucher that expires this weekend for 10% off so going to get the carseat and base, woooo!!

Didn't go back to work today, and off to docs again in the minute, as despite me going back tomorrow, my work want a sick certificate saying I'm off for pregnancy related reasons?! This is my third time off with pregnancy related bits, and they have never asked before and I went on monday to ask for one, and they said I should clarify with work they really want one as I have to pay for it, but they do, so back I go.... Will be back at work tomorrow, so see how I feel after a day back sitting all day, which makes it worse. :( xxxx


----------



## meow951

I love hearing all the baby names. We struggled for ideas for girls so glad he is a boy lol. Names we like so far are Luke and Joshua (sorry to steal your name new lol) and we're thinking of william as a middle name because my dad and grandad etc have william as their middle name so it would be nice to carry it on.

New- i liked harrison as well but didnt want him to become a harry so i dont think we'll go with that.

Inge- we haven't started yet but we're doing the hungry caterpillar! We've got green paint for one wall and then are doing the others cream with hungry caterpillar wall stickers and a green lampshade. Need to get a carpet as there's none in that room and new curtains as i don't like the ones the landlord left. I can't wait to start sorting it! He'll sleep in with us but we'll keep all the clothes etc in there so want it to look nice. Plus he might be a snorter so may move into his own room early lol.

As for birth control i think we're going to stick with condoms after bubs is born. I was on cerazette pill and it made me like a maniac and makes my depression worse.


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 id ask your work to recover the cost if they are insistant on having it!!

Another note, I dont mean to sound rude with a 'how much' kinda question, but just something to bare in mind... If you ask at the till of Mothercare to register for their baby club, (just need to give them name address email) they give you a pack of info, and some vouchers. In the vouchers is one for £25 off any spend over £100 (or it might be £120) but that still works out more than your 10%, you'd need to spend £250 on the carseat and base to even break even, so might be woth letting the voucher run out and use the one in the pack. Get the pack before you purchase anything and just check you have the same but its just an envelope so assume they all exactly the same :)


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh, I have the pack somewhere, a friend of OH's works there and gave him one, now to remember where I put it, THANK YOU!! :D The base and carseat are thankfully not over £250, so I'm going to try and find it now....

Didn't think of getting work to pay, I hope they do, as it seems silly, but then maybe four times off sick is abit much, but not much I can do, at the begining I was off three times with awful MS, and last few days I can barely move.... xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lolol meow, my Joshua is Joshua Luke... seriously! lolol 

And I think i will be going on the pill after fidget comes along, cilest or microgyon30, neither have really caused me much problems since the PCOS got under control.


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 pregnancy is different for every lady, they lucky you had 4 periods of sick and not just had the entire time off. You were so so so poorly at the start, so tough on them you and your babys health are paramount!


----------



## 24/7

But you see, playing the system is better, had I been signed off for say the first 14 weeks when it was bad, I would have had one period of sickness, and my way, by making an effort I got three.... Same with my hips now, as I still have 7 weeks of work left, I might have more time off, but if I got signed off between now and my maternity leave, I'd only have one!!

Thankfully for my work I will be back tomorrow and doing my best for the rest of the pregnancy to be there, but the way it works isn't always fair!! And I worry if they are funny about it then I will struggle to get them to agree to my part time hours when I return, and I can't go back full time, as OH works shifts. :( And before pregnancy I was off alot with undiagnosed coeliac disease, so I'd probably stuggle to get another job, with my pre pregnancy sick record!! And so my drama continues!! :p xxxx


----------



## 24/7

I like the name Joshua, was our second choice, but somehow Samuel just seemed to be who our monster was. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

i had so much hassle wiht pregnancy related illness with leila doc signed me off on the long term sick and iu told work to screw job at the end of the pregnancy lol. they took the biscuit.


----------



## new_to_ttc

you can have 3 periods of sick a year, normal sick (if ever there was normal sick lolol) but pregnancy related illness can not be recorded as a 'sick period' they can count the number of times you have ff if they want, but if its all pregnancy related even if they run out of fingers and toes to count on there is NOTHING they can do, except maybe try to make you feel bad! And usual proceedure is, if you intend on working to term, then after 36 weeks pregnancy any pregnancy related sick leave will automatically trigger your maternity leave, but up to 36 weeks you are ok... so buy them a set of building blocks and tell them to count away hun! Know your rights if they get funny then just put them right back in their place, dont let them make you feel bad! Id maybe talk about returning to work while you on maternity leave though lolol


----------



## 24/7

Oh yes, I plan on using all my annual leave to make my hours part time between my return and april, then going part time, hopefully they will just agree to shut me up. :p

I will make a note of the pregnancy sickness thing, because they are very funny, and wouldn't even let me have a day off to travel to london for our heart scan of bump, as apparently that wasn't reasonable time off.... ie a whole day, so I had to take annual. :( 

Off to doctors, wish me luck!! xx


----------



## wild2011

good luck hun xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG let me lose on your employer lol.... you entitled to leave and full pay for any ante natal care, if the appointment is in London then so be it grrrrr 

Ive got a consultant appointment next week again, follow up from my scan, and yet again my employer has given me the full day off for the sake of an hour. Luckily the financial manager was in this time (never seen her in the office ever lol) so I pulled her up about it, told her I havent yet been paid for any antenatal care and HR were having to refund me every time. She said that it made more sense to give me a day off then try to get someone to cover an hour of my shift, but she she'd give me 1hour pay for my appointment.. which is all very well BUT because they give me the day off, it means I dont meet my contract hours, so although I get paid, I end up oweing them 6 hours.. so even paying me 1 hour I still lose out. Financial manager could not see this, and said she'd speak to HR and see what they recommend lol HR have been brilliant with me and really helpful, so hopefully they'll put my office in their place tee hee 

Good luck at the doctors hun!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

new_to_ttc said:


> you can have 3 periods of sick a year, normal sick (if ever there was normal sick lolol) but pregnancy related illness can not be recorded as a 'sick period' they can count the number of times you have ff if they want, but if its all pregnancy related even if they run out of fingers and toes to count on there is NOTHING they can do, except maybe try to make you feel bad! And usual proceedure is, if you intend on working to term, then after 36 weeks pregnancy any pregnancy related sick leave will automatically trigger your maternity leave, but up to 36 weeks you are ok... so buy them a set of building blocks and tell them to count away hun! Know your rights if they get funny then just put them right back in their place, dont let them make you feel bad! Id maybe talk about returning to work while you on maternity leave though lolol

lol. i know how that goes! with DS and my hyperemesis i was off for 6 weeks straight from work (every single day). but since i had hospital/doctors notes they couldnt do anything. luckily i'm a SAHM and didnt have to worry about working and being sick. it lasted so much longer this time.


----------



## Wiggler

WOOOOOO!!! Just talked to my mum and she will be here tomorrow at about 10.30am!!!! Soooo happy x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

anyone having sciatica pain lately? it usually just comes and goes for me. today my left butt cheek has been achy and shooting down my leg. idk what to do for it.


----------



## 24/7

Well no note, as I need to see the doctor I saw on tuesday, who isn't in today, zzz!!

Sadly my work are very off, and apparently reasonable time per appointment is 3.6 hours, and for my last scan I needed 4 hours, so had to make up the 30 mins, haha!! Thank goodness the maternity pay is so good, or I'd be sinking!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

What is sciatia hun? I always assumed it was back pain?? Sorry I havent any experience, I hope it eases off for you hun!!


----------



## wild2011

new 15 days and ull be double digits omg lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

omg how fussy are your work!! lol 

My friend has told me to bite my tongue with my employer, let them do as they want and remember Im leaving to have my baby boy in just 8 weeks time (obviously will still have waiting to do for him lol). Its so hard to bite my tongue, they are seriously taking the michael but I am calmly managing it lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> new 15 days and ull be double digits omg lol

??? lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh oh oh i get it... OMG!! I sooooooooooooooo didnt see that happening!!


----------



## 24/7

Haha, same!! :D We will win in the end, time off and our boys!! :D 

Jacket potato with salad and tuna tonight!! xx


----------



## wild2011

lol how soon is that lol. x

im really peed off, just had a sneaky look on the june bubs pages, and i was expecting some to have gone private for their gender scan, but theres actually someone whos already had there 20 weeks scan before me and im due in may, its not fairrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i want mine now its my turn first its hard enuf being one of the last may mummies lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooooo i went shopping today bought lots of fresh meats and veg etc thought id make an effort.... we're having pot noodle for dinner ha ha ha (joshua had lunch at school, then 'millions of party food' according to him he isnt very hungry lol)


----------



## Wiggler

Sausages, beans, chips and eggs for me tonight. Not the yummiest meal, but I'm starving so I would eat anything at the moment.

Still haven't done any tidying, gotta do it tonight :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww but wild, your bubs will be so much bigger and clearer, and they alwats say the best things come to those who wait!!! Only 5 sleeps to go or is it 4 now???? ooo I hope i didnt just add a day on for u lol


----------



## wild2011

done my tidying kids fed and in bath, have home made burgers for dh and i tonight with lots of salad and a few wedges. nom nom


----------



## wild2011

4 more sleeps woman lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

anyone want to come and take down my christmas stuff lol Ive got it on good authority I dont actually have to put it all away, just pull it down lol.. I should manage that lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> 4 more sleeps woman lol

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I just made it a whole day closer ;) now it'll fly even faster hehe I remember you saying 5 weeks ffs... its absolutely flown by, Im so excited for you xxxx


----------



## wild2011

no thanks mine was hard work enough, getting really tired in late afternoon the last few days, headache and heartubrn not fecked off much either.


----------



## MilosMommy7

new_to_ttc said:


> What is sciatia hun? I always assumed it was back pain?? Sorry I havent any experience, I hope it eases off for you hun!!

i thought it was when they sat on the sciatic nerve and it caused pain in the pelvic and legs?


----------



## wild2011

heheh New, i know how i thought it wud drag, the worse part is its my big pay day tomoz, and i need to get leilas bday prezzies for end the month but have got to hold back till monday, after scan we going intot town to elc for her prezzies and then baby shopping hopefully. its not till 11.20 so i doubt ill get back to update till after school run so about 3.30 im expecting to tell all. hahahah cant wait.xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww hun :hugs: Ive just been not bothered all day everyday lately lolol I was asleep by 7.30pm last night, and slept most of the night oops! I remember being super duper sleepy with Joshua going into 3rd tri but im what 3 weeks off that yet?? eekkk!!


----------



## wild2011

have we still no takers on the maternity top? will post elsewhere otherwise, x


----------



## wild2011

not long till 3rd tri really tho, i mean, it seems like yesterday i was excited to join second tri and now approaching the last hurdle... the point when we will all be saying is it a contraction? no yes no yes lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh right sorry Milo, see I did mention I was thick didnt I?? I didnt know what it was. Sounds very uncomfortable :( Ive been getting cramp in my legs at night, but read thats because the uterus is resting on the leg muscle nerves or something and I should lie down with legs straight and not cross my legs. I highly doubt its the same though hun, yours sounds like ouchie pain :(

Wild.. 3.30?? ach woman!! We waited for 5 weeks for this scan lol awww bet you have a lovely time shopping though all those cute baby items and ELC is sooooo cool lol


----------



## 24/7

My doctor has said my hip and back pain could be sciatica, and it hurts!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild from your description my boobs are too big for it, also a E/F cup thanks to fidget (I started this pregnancy a C cup lol) I am in 14 maternity wear, but I doubt muchly my boobs will get in your top lolol


----------



## MilosMommy7

wild - just last night i was telling SIL that i have 1 month until 3rd tri. where did 2nd tri go?!

new - i'm bigger too (180 lbs now). i'm sitting with my legs crossed right now. haha. it does hurt when they're crossed, but also when straight. someone told me to take pain meds. but i dont wanna :/


----------



## Inge

wild - I agree its scary how quick the times going. Im 23 wks on saturday and I remember how I felt it would be ages til I got to 12wks! The time is going way too quick! Now its january may seems so close :cry: Iv been thinking about the birth alot more now, trying to stop getting scared. Im saying that I dont care how much pain I might be in I just want my little boy out safely and thats all that matters...but really...:nope:
OH and I were talking and he said imagine if hes a big baby, itl be like pushing out a turkey :wacko: Now im worried again! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

lol

new , by the sounds the boobs wont fit, okie well i think thats all the regualr may mummies ticked off ill put it on the other section.some-one pass the gaviscon


----------



## Wiggler

:( I think I need to go to the doctor, my evil really bad couggh is still here, not as gross as it was i'm just coughing really violently, I'm hoping its just the after effects of the cold and will go away after a weekend of resting, if not then I need to go to the docs for some asthma meds :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

2nd tri has just vanished hasnt it! I think its because of Christmas, we have all been preoccupied! Ive got V-day on Saturday OMG! i really cant believe we are all set to go into 3rd tri, when is it 26 weeks? 27? 28 maybe? lolol .... ha ha i did listen at school honest (actually I did l levels in biology pmsl hmmmmm obviously took it all in lol)

milos, you can safely take paracetamol hun and see if it helps. I HATE pain tablets, I never take anything but I have found with this pregnancy if I feel sore or headache then I should take them as the stress is way worse for fidget. Ive started with some back ache, but having had a major car crash 18 months ago, followed by a 2nd crash (another right off oops) just weeks before conception, Im not surprised in the slightest that I am having some back pain lol


----------



## Inge

On the topic of growing sizes... My bra size was 36a before and now theyre 38B and getting a little bigger. Im taking a size 12 mat top and 14 bottom at the mo. I was wondering denim leggings-could I get away with regular ones or would I need maternity ones? Ive seen some nice ones that will go will a lovely short black dress I have (If I can still squeeze into it that is!)


----------



## wild2011

26 i think dont hold me to it lol


----------



## wild2011

i wear normal leggings fine, with dresses long tops, should be fine hunx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge it would depend how you feel with clothes on your bump! I personally cant wear most normal bottoms as I get really uncomfortable with the waist band going across my bump its too tight, and if I buy bigger sizes then it looks horrible on the bum/legs. BUT it irrates me so much so that Ive had to buy over the bump knickers (and omg at the price lol) Im ok with any tops just not trousers lol.. Ive even bought myself loads of over the bump PJs. My work trousers are standard and as soon as I get in from work I have to get them off and into pj bottoms lolol

My bra has gone from a 36C to a 38E and that was just before Christmas I was measured, and the maternity bras i got then are not really fitting, I need another measure, i do think Ive got up to an F cup arghhhhh


----------



## Wiggler

Before Dylan I was a B cup, when I was preggers I went up to a D cup and stayed there (yay) now I'm a fuller D cup and I love it :)


----------



## luckyme225

I had sciatica with my first and it was HORRIBLE. My back pain was unbearable, I thought I was going to need surgery once my son came. Hoping to stay away from it this time, I really don't want to go throw that again.


----------



## Wiggler

Well, I've decided to buy some knitting stuff next week so that I can make baby some stuff. I'm quite excited about it actually, I have never really made anything in my life. x x x


----------



## caydensmom

Hi everyone!!! Wow..I'm happy for this thread. Can you add me to the list plz? I am due on the 20th of May. I dont know yet what I am having but will find out in about 2 weeks. 

Wiggler- I love knitting but haven't really finished anything to completion. But I want to knit this LO something. I'm going to try again and see if it works out!!! It's very relaxing!!


----------



## Wiggler

Hi Caydensmom!! You must be so excited to find out what you are having, are you hoping for a boy or girl?

I'm hoping knitting will give me something relaxing to do in the evening after my little man has gone to sleep, getting a bit bored with TV and watching OH play Ps3 :haha: x x x


----------



## caydensmom

OMG wiggler!! The ps3 thing drives me mad!! I am so tired of it!! I don't like it nearly as much as DH!! And the thing is he LOVES for me to watch him play!! if I get tired and decides to read a book he will HIDE my book from me (playfully) because he wants me to watch him LOL!! I am welcoming knitting as a nice hobby for me. Hopefully I finish it


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I tend to just hop on here or read when OH grabs the PS3 controller now. 

OMFG, the lovely people upstairs just banged so loud that me and OH just jumped out of our skin, they are now stomping about up there... grrrrr
As I'm in the bedroom sat on here and OH is in the lounge watching TV quietly I know they aren't banging at us for once, but FFS, its gone 10pm!!!!!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - what kind of pill is that? another mama mentioned it on the site but idk if i've heard of it. the only pain pills i know of are aspirin, tylenol, percs, oxycotin, vicodin, and i had darvocets after DS (no i never took oxy. lol)


with DS my boobs didnt grow much. i mightve went from a C to D. but back down to a C after. so far they're probably barely a D, maybe.


----------



## lisaf

Milo - its the same thing as tylenol... thats really the only pain med we're allowed.
I am 90% sure my hip pain was sciatica... it was SOOOOO bad, I was waddling, limping, couldn't walk far etc.. then it just up and vanished! 
I am so relieved... just hope it doesn't come back!


----------



## MilosMommy7

damn. tylenols arent strong enough for me. i usually need aspirin or ibuprophen. but i know they dont want you taking it late in pregnancy. it got better after my nap. the other day i got a super sharp pain on my left. then after a minute or two it went away.


----------



## lisaf

I totally agree about tylenol not being enough. It did actually kill the pain for me for a few hours though.. so even though its not the best stuff its still pretty great.
Its all a judgement of risk vs. benefit.

My doctor who isn't the most cautious (told me it was ok to eat lunch meat and drink herbal tea) said its a no-no.. so I have stayed away from the advil/ibuprofen.


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, Dylan woke up at 3.55am!!! Thats just mean! Bless him though, he's in a great mood :)

So when we woke up there was this really weird buzzing noise, like an alectrical item that was a bit broken and we spent 10 minutes looking for it only to realise it was coming from either upstairs or downstairs :dohh:

Just over a month until Valentines day! I'm going to find a recipe for a really good chili to make for OH as thats his favourite meal, got to find a nice pudding to make him as well, but no idea what. We have also got quite a few DVD's we have bought and not watched yet so going to pick on of them to watch with him. We never really make a big deal out of valentines since them thugs broke in and battered OH, but I want to make it a special day, so he can take his mind off what they did. x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

i use tylenol sinus and congestion. those usually work. i get really bad sinus headaches almost constantly :/ but regular "extra strength" tylenol is nothing.


----------



## meow951

Milosmummy- I've been getting sciatica pain. I've had it on and off since about 12 weeks but nothing to grumble about. However, over the past week it really it quite painful! I hope it doesn't get too bad. My mum said after she'd had me she couldn't even pick me up out of the cot it was that bad. I'm just trying to really look after and rest it, no heavy lifting etc.

new- Sciatica pain is like a shooting sharp pain that goes from the lower back and down the bum cheek and sometimes to the bottom of your leg. It's different to a general backache where it hurts all over iykwim?

I've been getting the leg cramps too. The mistake i always make is that i stretch my leg out and it makes it worse! I read somewhere that you should bring your foot up as if you're trying to touch your shin with your toes and it really does work.

Wiggler- My mum has knitted us a really cute blue cardigan/jacket with a hood. It takes a bit of time until you are a good knitter but i think it's sentimental that its something you made yourself.

Caydensmom- Congratulations! I've added you to the list.

It's my hen night tonight :) 2 weeks until i get married! How exciting, i can't wait. Plus little man has scared me over the past few days. He's been unusually quiet, he usually only has a day where he's quiet and then back to kicking like mad. I had a quiet word with him this morning and told him he had to wake up a bit as i didnt want an unneccessary trip to the hospital :haha: and he seems to have listened as he's been moving a lot more!


----------



## Inge

Ooh OH felt Leo kick this morning about 830am! So happy. I felt he was wriggling so got Gary to quickly put his hand on my tummy and he felt the little prod :happydance: :cloud9: 
Im so happy he finally felt him moving! He's become very active the last few days :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Meow I hope you have a wonderful night tonight.

Dylan is at my mums now and I miss him to bits, he was so cute when we put him in the car, he gave me a few kisses then shoved me back so I would shut the door then waved until they were out of veiw!!!! >My mum said he talked about trains the whole way to hers. lol. 
Its so quiet now and I love it, I think these few days child free will do me so much good, especially as I can catch up on sleep. I don;t even remember feeling this tired when Dylan was a newborn and up every 2 horus in the night!

Going to look up some baby slings and carriers today, and have another look at changing bags and hospital bags. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry milos, i forget you dont have paracetamol! We're not allowed congestant meds here in the UK any sinus problems we need to try and flush out with steam and vicks (and then some pharmacies wont sell vicks/olabas oil if they know you're pregnant!).

Meow hope you have an amazing night tonight, wow only 2 weeks to go how exciting :)

The weirdest thing just happened to me.... Joshua asked if he could chose a chocolate out of his selection pack from christmas. He had some chocolate buttons and offered me one, I dont do chocolate at the best of times, certainly havent given it much thought while pregnant, but he put one in my hand so i ate it..,.. one little button would hurt right???? OMFG... It was like an orgasmic explosion in my mouth, I had to open a box of chocolates I was bought and just eat them lololol Im kinda sat here now still trying to work out what the heck just happened lol

Wiggler enjoy your child free time :) I'd be rubbish if my mum took Joshua for a few days, Id be there by morning wanting to do his breakfast lolol Ive never left Joshua for more than 1 night, and those occassions i can count on one hand lol ... and of them occassions pmsl i was always home by 6am to make sure I was there when he opened his eyes lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Uhhhh, when did the September babies show up? Holy crap!!


----------



## lisaf

our babies will be 4 months old when theirs are being born!! :o


----------



## 24/7

Ugh, the sick note battle continues!! :( They insist I need it, doctors won't confirm my pain was definately pregnancy related either, so someone is going to have to give in.... And to make it worse, none of my pregnancy sick is showing as pregnancy related, as none had a note, well duh, nobody told me I needed one.... <Insert all cross smilies>

Evening girls. :D Pasta bake for me cooking atm, YUM!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Have a fab night meow!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

On no 24/7, I hope you get it all sorted :hugs:

new - I think your bubs like choccies, you should indulge him!!

I am missing Dylan like crazy, my mum rang me a few times and said he is having a great time, he has been playing with the kittens and looking at the dogs and giving my mum lots of high 5's. Sounds like he is having so much fun. Going to ring her at 6ish to see how he is and say goodnight to him. 

Even though I miss him like crazy I am sooo enjoying the quiet and chance to rest. I put the TV on earlier and just laid down on the sofa, next thing I knew I was being woken up by the phone. I am hoping I feel nice and refreshed tomorrow after being able to catch up on some sleep. 

As I don't really have many friends up here and don't see my mum that often we have arranged that once a month she is going to come up so we can have some mother/daughter and Dylan time which I am really looking forward to, even if we just go shopping in Tesco. I'm really looking forward to it :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arghhhh nightmare 24/7!!!! How awkward are your work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Brandi and lisa sssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh omg 4 months thats so so scary lolol I think |September is filling up, last time I looked they were up to 14th september arghhhhhh!!!

Enjoy your pasta bake 24/7... we've not had dinner yet and we're off out now lol


----------



## Ele

Can I join you all? My due date is 26th May, and I am expecting twins girls. These are my first babies and I am feeling a littler nervous!


----------



## Wiggler

Hi Ele, of course you can join us! Congratulations on your twin girlies hun!


----------



## Ele

Thanks! Congrats on your baby too, I was not going to find out the gender but then one of the babies was not being very ladylike and so once I knew the gender of one I thought I might as well know both!


----------



## wild2011

hi ladies, kept busy today, so excited all weekend to chill then scan mon whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## luckyme225

Welcome Ele!

Last day of work for the week... WWWOOOHOOO!


----------



## mummy3

Hi everyone new:flower:

I don't know how to keep up with this thread!

New, :rofl: baby loves chocolate, Joshua may be worried he has to share his with you now lol

Meow, have fun at your hen night!

Wild, not long now, getting any vibes??

Wiggler, hope you're relaxing! Enjoy your time off, I'm well jealous:haha:

24/7 im sorry your having all these problems with the sick note, it sounds very confusing:hugs:

I had some bleeding wednesday and yesterday, its stoped now and none the wiser as to what was causing it, ob wants to keep an eye on it but is getting me back to perinatology to check :dohh: its like going round in bloody circles, can feel Eilidh moving fine and no pains atm though.


----------



## mummy3

Ele said:


> Thanks! Congrats on your baby too, I was not going to find out the gender but then one of the babies was not being very ladylike and so once I knew the gender of one I thought I might as well know both!

Can I just say, looking at your ticker, I love your girls names!:flower:


----------



## wild2011

hi mummy, hope that bleeding stays at bay :hugs: always better to check but yay for feeling Eilidh moving thou,x

as for vibes.. no none, was getting boy vibes but heart wont let me lol. im saying girl . as is dh. though i know it cripples him to admit it lol 

xx


----------



## wild2011

anybody like to hazards a guess on what im having? x


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no mummy3, I hope your OK and the bleeding stays away hun :hugs:

Just made my shopping list on the tesco website for next week, I hope it saves. lol, tight budget next week, but still managed to squeeze a few salad bits on there, some fruit and some good quality meat. Yum, really looking forward to next week now x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh wild, I think you're having a boy! x x x


----------



## wild2011

haha wiggler, thanks

i so far have 32 guesses actually make that 33, 3 are girls, me dh and a friend, the rest r boys. tho i think mostly cos they think the chances of another team pink r slim lol x


----------



## Wiggler

I was going to be cheeky and say boy AND girl, but I didn't think twin jokes would be appreciated :haha:

Wow, thats a lot of boy guesses!

I get a lot of poeple guessing girl, but I think thats only cos I already have a boy. I have no inking whatsoever apart from the heartbeat sounded girlier than Dylans :rofl: I'm really looking forward to finding out after bubs is born.


----------



## wild2011

i bet u r, i was positive number 2 was a boy, i never dreamt id have 3+ of the same sex lol. then when she was a girl ( found out at birth lol) i just new number 3 wud be a girl too, im kind of thiking i might follow my nan she had 3 girls then 2 boys, and dh mum had 3 boys then 2 girls. but he keeps reminding me of some of his cousins having 5 daughters, lmao my inkling is that my sickness was different and ended much sooner, more nausea than actual vomiting, eating meats spicy food and pickles, and my hair and face is perfect this time which all point at boy, either that or i have just had a good pregnancy in comparison to others. i really will be shocked either way i know it.


----------



## luckyme225

Hope the bleeding stays away mummy :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Wild, I'd guess at girl but sending boy dust! I thought Eilidh was a boy as the cravings were so similar to my son, but nope defo a girl:haha: Although my mum had 3 girls before getting a boy so you never know...

Wiggler, lots of yummy food sounds good, my DH has been on a bit of a cooking spree of late so lots of homemade dinners here:cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

ive yet to decide what im going to eat, possibly a bowl of cereal i dont fancy much else, 

my mums got 3 girls n 1 boy :) none of my family members have had more than 3 of one sex, but i reckon ill be the first to break the cycle lol. found a gorgeous unisex set in boots today, but its more girly, i actually really hoping i get to buy it lol. but not told dh that pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

I found a bouncer, not going to bother with a swing, they are too big and bulky.

The bouncer has some amazing reveiws, I'm not too keen on how it looks, but if it keeps bubs happy then thats all that matters. Here is a piccy

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41dG2Z9Nd0L._SX315_SY375_.jpg


----------



## wild2011

thats nice hun, i dont like bouncers all my girls hated them, ive got a swing, its a fisher price take along one, second hand off ebay in immaculate condition and it was £16 with postage, it folds donw really small and the rhythem of it is perfect for getting bubs off. really pleased with it. :)


----------



## 24/7

I'm going for a rocker/bouncer, in lime green and purple, sounds horrible but its nicer than it sounds. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan loved the bouncer and swing, but after a few weeks he got pretty annoyed with the swing as he wasn't upright enough. I'm planning on carrying this one in a carrier if he/she is a nosy little monkey like Dylan was. Especially if I'm doing housework or something. My uncle gave me a carrier for Dylan when he was little, but I only used it once, it didn't feel safe enough so going to research a good one to get this time. x x x


----------



## wild2011

i like the old fashio rockers, vibrate function has scared all my babies shitless quite frankly lol i dont know who ever invented them. :haha: only thing with old fashioned ones is ur arm or leg hurts from bouncing them, am looking forward to using the swing :D 

this swing has multy positions thankfully wiggler so im hoping bubs likes it.

24 show us a pic of u can lol i lvoe looking at pics. 

i used a carrier with chleo and leila, didnt get used much as i felt like every role of flab was on show hahahha

x


----------



## new_to_ttc

mummy3 said:


> Wild, I'd guess at girl but sending boy dust! I thought Eilidh was a boy as the cravings were so similar to my son, but nope defo a girl:haha:
> 
> 
> Now then... are you absolutely sure lololol I mean there were some questions lol
> 
> Hope everything is ok after the bleeding, great the pains have stopped and yay for plenty of movement :)
> 
> Wild Im really sorry Im inclined to say girl, but originally it was boy I think you're giving me your vibe about it being a girl lol i think bubs will be a boy though arghhh I dont know, cant you have one of each that be easy to guess lol
> 
> And fidget can like chocolate all he wants lol Im not eating more lol (as nice as it was mmmm lol) I have a figure to maintain pmslClick to expand...


----------



## wild2011

:haha: new, ur doing a me and changning ur mind every 2 mins. i find its easier to just say girl lol lol lol


----------



## 24/7

A christmas present from my brother to Sam, he has very retro and expensive taste.... :D He better not pass it on to little dude, but when he's paying, I don't mind!! :p

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-go-go-rocker-skittle/449699200/type-i/ xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I feel like a really mean mummy lol... if Joshua wanted to cry while i am doing housework then so be it lol I never used a carrier or sling with him pmsl.... someone has given me a carrier, which I may use out and about if its easier than the pram, but not round the house. so long as fidget is safe and secure he can cry while I pee lol


----------



## wild2011

now i love that how funky is it! x


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooooooooooooooooo 24/7 thats stunning, really proper stunning I likes that a lot!


----------



## wild2011

same here new, i used to hoover while they were crying if nothing was wrong and it would soon send them to sleep hehe


----------



## 24/7

I love it too!! :D Sam will probably hate it!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

2/4 thats bloody gorgeous!!!!!!!

I love looking at baby stuff, especially nursery pics. I'm not having a nursery, but I do get to redo the kids room so going to have amazing fun with that. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wild thanks hun I dont feel so evil now lol 

24/7 sam will love it, its really nice Ive never seen anything like that before, so stylish and practical too!!


----------



## 24/7

Thats what I love about, its very minimalist, and I love the colours too, and er, obviously its function as a bouncer too. ;) xx


----------



## 24/7

Seeing as were all addicted.... 

We are having a couple of bits from here to decorate the nursery.... https://www.mothercare.com/s?Action=submit&rh=n:42764041&field-keywords=mt+first+adventure

This is our carseat.... https://www.mothercare.com/Maxi-Cos...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core xx


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, the My First Adventure stuff is gorgeous, love the carseat too. Here is the carseat I'm getting:
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/412R4xe%2B6GL._SX315_SY375_.jpg
It hooks onto the pram too which I like.


----------



## 24/7

This is so exciting!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww poor fidget wont be getting cute nursery items, he is having the hammock in my room, so its not very accommodating for gimmics lol The company do a mobile specially designed for the hammock so thats obviously getting bought lol other than that I was just going to put a blue blanket in it as the sides are high so its not like anyone will see in it lol

Im using the first stage car seat that matches the silvercross 3D pram, the jet sport black edition. Going to start looking at long term car seats soon though as will be tight financially by time fidget is about 6 months and from experience i learnt that the first stage carseats do not last until 12 months lol, Joshua was a tiny baby and out of his by 6 months. he legally fit in it longer, weighed no where close to minimum, but he just looked soo squished :(


----------



## Wiggler

Also made a final decision on the moses basket, I'm getting this one:
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41bHTlrfC3L._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen20percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg

And I am getting this for the kids room if bubs is a girl and I go with a jungle/animal unisex theme:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41LqfIEFIOL._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen20percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww lovely :)

Ive got Fidgets moses basket, its on a wooden rocker stand which is really lovely. The bedding is cream with a little puppy on it. Simple but will do the job its just for the living room and only cost me £7! i think thats my baby bargin lol


----------



## Wiggler

Thats a fab bargain hun! I do love a good bargain. 

Ordering my pram, bouncer and the moses basket on the 31st. I'm soooo excited. I'm going to be sooo excited when they come through.


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooooo how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

My pram is at my mums, which is kinda cool as its out of my way but I want it here lolol Will pick it up next time Im home :) I made space for it in the living room, where the changing station is going, Ive decided not to put the changing station up, im leaving it flat pack until nearer the time and storing everything else in their boxes where its going. Its making everything look sooo much tidier lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I'm going to be putting everything up as we get it, I'm just so excited! And I will also be putting Dylan in the pushchair to try it out if he lets me :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol think Joshua's bum is too big for a pram lol I only have a small house so its going to be taken over by baby in a few months, so juist trying to keep it like this for a little while longer lol I got boxes of stuff all to build and put together. So want to put the swing/bouncer up it looks sooooooooooooooooooooooo cool lol but Im resisting for now lol Got to take the pram out when i get it here, because \I have to register it for the warrenty and the paperwork is in the box apparently lol


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> ooooo how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My pram is at my mums, which is kinda cool as its out of my way but I want it here lolol Will pick it up next time Im home :) I made space for it in the living room, where the changing station is going, Ive decided not to put the changing station up, im leaving it flat pack until nearer the time and storing everything else in their boxes where its going. Its making everything look sooo much tidier lol

same here. The moses basket and pram are both at my mums as theres no room here for them to be. The basket will go besides our bed but not sure where we will put the pram out of the way :wacko:
Leo's now has a full name .... Leo Riley Andrews :cloud9: I suggested it last week and OH didnt like it but he phoned today at work and said "what about Riley?":dohh: He's been very kicky today. You can feel and sorta see where hes kicking now :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Its shocking how much room baby stuff takes up. When we got all the stuff for Dylan I was wondering how we would actually fit the baby into the flat with all the stuff there was :rofl: 

What do you ladies think of these as pressies from bubs to Dylan when he/she is born, he loves camera's and loves looking through photo albums so thought these would be perfect. We are going to get a nice family photo done after bubs is born for in the photo frame and the album will be filled with pics Dylan has taken.

https://direct.tesco.com/pi/Product/6/SS11209-8656TPS803078.jpg
https://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/images/18-9257012MMA74UC898703X.jpg


----------



## Inge

An album made by Dylan sounds lovely. I think its a great idea cos then he can say he took those lovely pictures of his little baby sibling :cloud9:
I want to get a gorgeous photo album for our pictures. We have a firsts book but I dont like it and wont use it and feel bad :wacko: I might let my friend have it as its still brand new in the bag with the receipt:dohh: and would be perfect for her and her baby bump.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Fidget is having a hammock next to my bed, and as you cant even swing a cat in my room nothing else will go up there. Im really against using Joshua's room, I am adamant that his room will remain his space (even though its the biggest room in the house!!) lol the moses basket is for use downstairs, only for the first few weeks, so its in my living room, but once fidget starts taking his naps upstairs i will sell it on and free up space for something else lol 

Wiggler those items look lovely hun!! Fidget was getting Joshua a laptop (so baby would be cooler than mum because I said no lol) but now my laptop is beinf repaired so Joshua is getting my old one. Now i dont know what to get him from baby. Plus I have his birthday 3rd may so need to sort that out too lol


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan made me the proudest mummy ever yesterday, he was looking through the photo albums and for the first time ever he pointed at a picture of me and said "Mum" then pointed at me. I was soooo proud and had tears in my eyes, he has had troubles saying mum and called me daddy until recently.

Ooh, just seen some reviews of the camera I picked.. it sounds terrible, but found a real digital camera for £25 so getting him that, the reviews say its quite durable too :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I got the large photo albums instead of those first books, Its the type u pull back a film layer and put a few pictures in. I still update Joshua's now (Im sure I mentioned how much I love photos lol). Joshua is about to fill his 2nd book, and Im deliberating whether both my boys should have their own albums, or if I should carry on Joshua's with both of them once fidget comes along. Lots of photos will have them both on anyway, I guess that'll be something I will have to speak to Joshua about see how he feels, if he wants his own albums or if he wants his brother to join in his from when he is born.


----------



## Wiggler

We have 3 small photo albums which are full and 2 large photo albums which we haven't put pics in yet. They cost £18 EACH and the cat scratched the covers to peices so going to have to replace them at some point. We keep them on the small bookcase in the lounge and every day after OH goes to work Dylan pulls one out and looks at pics of his daddy.

A lot of my pics are on disks though so want to get them printed out at some point. I would be heartbroken if anything happened to the disks and we didn't have a hard copy.


----------



## new_to_ttc

This will probably sound really crazy, but I put all my photos onto an external HD, and leave it by the front door so if for any reason we need to make a dash for it, I can take it with me, Id be broken if I lost all my photos of Joshua! Those big albums are expensive arent they! I got Joshua;s first one half price at Max Spielman wooppeee lol and the 2nd album I got off a jumble sale thing for pennies pmsl.. brand new still boxed and sealed! Picture on the front isnt as nice but hey who is looking at that when its filled with such gorgeous pictures of my boy lol I try to make sure I print off photos at least once a month. having a digital camera it is so easy to leave photos on disc or computers.


----------



## Inge

might have a look for a nice album when I go to cardiff shopping. Hope I get a good seat on the train cos I dont wana stand for 3 hrs :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

I have about 350 pics i need printed, I don't even know how much thats going to cost, but I can imagine its not going to be cheap, but I think maybe if I do it bit by bit every month then I can get most of them done by the time bubs is born. 

If the worst every happened to my disks, a lot of my pics I want saving are on FB so easy nough to recover and my important vids are on FB and Youtube too. But when my old pc died I lost 4-5 vids of Dylan and I was devistated. Just like when Dyan was born none of the pics from the disposable camera came out. I cried for weeks over that, still breaks my heart.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge plump out that bump hunni you'll get the best seat on the train lol

There are lots of lovely albums, but I recommend the ones where you pull the film back, some of them restrict what size photos you can put in, and if you want to pack it like a story then you'll probably be cutting photos up and over lapping them and making photo collages on each page, which you can do on the film ones :)


----------



## Ele

mummy3 said:


> Ele said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Congrats on your baby too, I was not going to find out the gender but then one of the babies was not being very ladylike and so once I knew the gender of one I thought I might as well know both!
> 
> Can I just say, looking at your ticker, I love your girls names!:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks! Anja was on my list, but I loved Ekaterina and didn't think that Anja would be long enough to go with it. Luckily I am not having a boy because I had no clue when it came to boy names.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler have a look at some online places, i bet you can get some great deals. Mypixmania is quite good Ive used those loads, and whats the other company ermmmm fish something lol snapfish??? lol tesco are also quiet good prices, and online you get so many free, and the more you print the lower the price per print :)


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, thanks hun, the 2 places we have in the town centre dont give discounts for the amount you print so its no good. I'll check them sites out :)

What is everyone doing at the weekend? 
I'm finally going to sort out the paperwork. I can;t do it when Dylan is here as he likes to rip it up :rofl: Also going to get OH to take all the scrap stuff out to the shed and attempt to take the exersize bike apart so my mum can take some of it to the tip as its currently stored in the bathroom collecting dust :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

Wow, you girls have been CHATTY :haha:
Here is the rocker/bouncer I am pretty sure I want:
https://imagethumbnails.milo.com/007/754/795/290/7754837_8063795_290.jpg
It works for a newborn (reclines a lot) but converts to a toddler chair for later... hope it works for me! and if baby hates the bouncing/vibration, at least they might use it as a chair later? I don't love the fabric/look.. but hey, there aren't a ton of choices!

As for picture backup... I signed up for a online computer-backup service. Every couple of days it runs a backup and saves all the files (pictures, music, documents etc) on my computer on a remote server.
Reason why I panicked and did that? My co-worker had all her stuff backed up on an external hard drive... and then her house got broken into and they stole her computer AND external hard drive. She lost ALL her pictures :cry: I just couldn't bear that happening!


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh lisa, I love that, its gorgeous!


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooooooo lisa that bouncer is super cute too!!! 

we havent been that chatty have we ;) lololol 

i have photos at my parents too lololol.... Im going to look into these back up servers lol you cant get photos back, most back up i have the better lol


----------



## lisaf

I think the one I decided on is called Mozy ... it took FOREVER to run the first few backups because its sending all your data over... now it runs in maybe 2 minutes in the background? Its like $40 a year for unlimited storage which I find pretty awesome! :)


----------



## 24/7

BnB is now my bank card enemy since I disrovered the buy section. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh thats good! my friend is computer knowledge glorified so will get him to find me something lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Thats why I bombard Fb with piccies, as I know I can get them back off there (and its free)

I keep trying to persuade my mum to sort out her photo box as there is loads of photo's in there that I want a peek at, but she never does :dohh: I want to show Dylan piccies of me when i was younger too. I might buy her some photo albums for her Bday to encourage her :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 said:


> BnB is now my bank card enemy since I disrovered the buy section. :p xx

what buy section????


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol my fb is packed too lololol... but it down grades the image qwuality but I guess if i lost everything then it would be a life saver lol


----------



## 24/7

new_to_ttc said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> BnB is now my bank card enemy since I disrovered the buy section. :p xx
> 
> what buy section????Click to expand...

Twoards the bottom of main page, there is buy, sell and swap and I've been buying. :p Trying to sell one thing, but no luck yet!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh no leathel lol but one should take a peek lol


----------



## Ele

I haven't bought lots of things for babies but I ordered two of these yesterday

https://www.beamingbaby.co.uk/baby_products/89001_550.jpg

I wanted moses baskets but these are slightly bigger so I thought they would last that bit longer. Plus they are so pretty; although too expensive.


----------



## Wiggler

I don't even look at the buy, sell and swap section as I know I will go crazy! lol

Can't wait til the end of the month so we know how much Oh's pay rise is. they never tell him in advance so we always have to wait til he gets paid. lol.


----------



## 24/7

new_to_ttc said:


> oh no leathel lol but one should take a peek lol

Very lethal, I have bought lots, but its all so cheap compared to new, and as its for babys, its hardly even worn!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Love it Ele!

No time to look back 15 pages so hope everyone is well! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Ele, thats gorgeous!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I need to speak to my work, I was due a pay increase in August for completeing my NVQ but I dont think Ive ever had it. Nearly finished my next one now so might get a lush pay rise lol 

Ele those are gorgeous hun!! 

I think i am nearly done for baby now, except the baby essentials, vests etc lol but with my sisters wedding, and Joshuas birthday I want to be ready because Im going to be easily distracted lol


----------



## 24/7

We need our buggy, moses basket, play gym, monitor and then its just bits too. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

New maybe your work operates like my OH's, his pay rises get put in place from the January after training (annoying as hell, but they are really good to him so we don't mind)


----------



## new_to_ttc

No, i was told id get it in my september pay, i just never chased it up lol It will only be a small rise, its just my NVQ but better in my pocket than theirs huh lol

Hmm what do I need... baby monitor, vests, few more sleepsuits, changing mat, and hats, oh and cardigans then i am done :) Thats not toooooo bad lol the big stuff is bought lol


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, chase em up hun :)

I need pram, moses basket, cot, breast pump, bottles, blankets.. erm everything apart from vests and babygrows.


----------



## Ele

Everyone seems so prepared! I still think May is so far away. I have been so busy thinking about surviving being pregnant (have terrible morning sickness) that i seemed to forget that I get two babies at the end of this.


----------



## 24/7

Anyone elses belly button almost ready to pop? Mine looks very close now!! :o 

I have a few little sleepsuits and vests, but probably not enough yet, but getting there, and am trying to pick up clothes in anything over 3 months so its not so expensive when I'm on maternity leave. xx


----------



## Wiggler

My bellybutton never popped last time, it just flattened out. I'm hoping it doesn't pop this time, but it looks like it's going to go flat again x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont think my belly button will pop, didnt last time either and boy I ended up huge lol 

Ive got the breast pump, I suppose i could do with some milk storage bags lol I also ordered and paid for some of those sma glass jars yesterday, just incase. Ive decided not to have any bottles, dry formula or sterilising equipment in the house so I give breast feeding the best go, but got these glass jars with sterile teats because if it all gets too much then I need a back up plan before I can go out and buy bottles etc I just dont want it to be too easy. Hope Im doing the right thing!


----------



## Ele

Wiggler said:


> My bellybutton never popped last time, it just flattened out. I'm hoping it doesn't pop this time, but it looks like it's going to go flat again x x x

Mine just seems to be flattening, sometimes it looks like i dont have a belly button. I don't really want it to stick out too much either though.


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, what pump do you have? I'm getting the Medela Swing.


----------



## 24/7

I'm getting some of the SMA glass bottles to new, well either them or C&G, just so I don't feel under pressure. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its tommee tipee one i think wiggler lol... ermm... when I go into the kitchen I will have a look pmsl (wow lazy cow alert Im stuck on the sofa lol)

I think its wise to have a back up plan, I just didnt want to make it too easy on myself to give up at the first hurdle, but as Im going to be all alone, then if it gets too much I know I have something there. I wont have someone whispering in my ear that I can do ... Im quite scared about this, but I made my mind up so Im going to at least try it xx


----------



## Wiggler

I BFed Dylan for 6 weeks before i switched to FF, I didn;t realise he was going through a growth spurt, I just thought I was drying up. I'm want to go longer this time, but won't beat myself up if I can't x x x


----------



## lisaf

ooh girls, just thought I'd share as one of my other friends here on BnB just had this... 
she had pain during BFing and everything online says its due to a bad latch... she said his latch was good so that couldn't be the problem.

Well I asked around some more and there were 2 things I've learned. That even ONE bad latch can damage the nipple and make it hurt on other breastfeeding sessions. So do your research ahead of time and make sure you know what a good latch looks like/sounds like etc.. 
If the baby gets a bad latch and is allowed to keep feeding, it can reward the bad latch and cause 'sloppy' behavior in the baby etc.

The second thing is that if the baby is tongue tied, it can make getting a good latch almost impossible (this is what my friend here on BnB just discovered today... her baby is tongue tied). Its extremely easy to fix, but its something you should know is possible and have checked as soon as you can. Google it if you're interested, but I wish my friend had known about it and had it checked sooner and saved herself a few days of pain and nipple damage etc! :)

The best way to be successful at BFing is to learn all you can ahead of time!

And if you cannot BF or produce enough, remember that feeding your baby well is more important than BFing them... I say this because a friend of mine was in tears at 4am as her 3 week old was still losing weight, wouldn't wake up to feed and had to be woken up every few hours, fell asleep during feeds, ribs were poking out etc... they went out the next day to buy some formula... she supplemented for months and pumped every 2 hours trying to get her supply up but just couldn't do it. That friend got a bad start and kicks herself for not learning more ahead of time (her baby was just sucking, not swallowing for the first 3 days).


----------



## Wiggler

Great advice Lisa!

I totally agree one bad latch can cause lots of pain, Dylan would latch on sloppily when he was grumpy and OMG! I learnt after the first few time to correct him if he screamed or not! Nipple cream is a godsend!!

We also found out Dylan has a tongue tie, but didn't find out until he was over a year old so well past BFing. we didn't notice unti he poked his tongue out one day and had "snake tongue" as I call it (his is mild though luckily). Its hereditary so we know to check bubs tongue in the hospital (OH has it too) 

One peice of advice I want to add is read up when the main growth spurts are, I didn't know about the 6 week one as I have said and I really thought I was drying up as he fed loads, but its totally normal and even if your boobs feel empty they do have milk in them, bubs just has to work harder to get it out which can cause a bit of grumpiness.


----------



## new_to_ttc

thanks Lisa, nearer the time Im hoping to see a breast feeding nurse (I forget their title) but hopefully i'll know more about it and be more comfortable xxx


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, hopefully your BFing nurse can help, but make sure you have plenty of resources available to you at home too... people you can call any time of day or night for help with an issue etc.

I just don't rely totally on the 'experts' every since my friend had that bad start due to sucking. The lactation consultant had been by 2x and said she was doing fine... everyone praised her for doing so good. The dad was worried about the wee in the diapers getting darker/smelling stronger.. .the nurses said it was normal. Meanwhile their baby was starving and dehydrating! :(
My friend said if she knew what to look for, she would have realized on day 1 what swallowing sounds like. She didn't bother to read up on it and assumed it came naturally.

So after her experience, I have decided that the experts are great, but I need to know what to look for also because they may be too busy to notice I'm not doing things right.
Hopefully you have better support there than my friend did. But I'm just saying its good to educate yourself and not rely too heavily on them to catch all the problems.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I wrote my baby list last night OMG it's very long i'll add a few things that i can remember as i'm at work.
Here's everything i still need
Cot
Mattress
Bedding
Cot mobile
Moses Basket Stand & bedding
Rain cover for carseat
Blankets
Nappies
Wipes
Cotton wool 
Nappy sacks
Baby gro's, vests, clothes for newborn & 0-3 anything plus that is a bonus :)
Steriliser
Bottles (am planning to breastfeed but it would be nice to express & have a break)
Muslin
Bibs
Socks
Scratch mits
Nipple cream would recommend Lasinoh from the chemist it costs about £10 but u'll only ever need one & it's magical ;)
Breast pads
Feeding bras
Maternity pads
Changing bag
My hospital bag & everything for it
Baby gym Maybe a swing
See i told u there's loads :)

Think i'm going on mat leave at 34 wks seems really early to me but i have whole years annual leave to use between now & april when i officially go on mat leave at 37 weeks so seems silly not to use it to go earlier? x


----------



## Soph22

wow ladies, it's hard to keep up with you all and then whenever I do, most of you are in bed! Let's see what I can remember...

Welcome Ele! I love your girls' names too!

Excited to hear the news from your scan on Monday, Wild. 

My belly button is definitely getting more shallow. I hope it just flattens out, think it might look kinda weird to have one sticking out underneath my shirt. 

Feeling reallllly far behind all of you in the getting things for baby department! We got a lot of clothes and a couple of smaller things as gifts over Christmas but have no furniture or any other essentials yet! Eeekk! All of my friends here keep telling me not to buy much. I have a baby shower to look forward to and then so many friends who are willing to pass down the things they no longer need for their babies. It keeps weighing on me though, feel like I should be getting better prepared.

Thanks for the bf'ing advice. I'm hoping to go to a breastfeeding class that they offer at the hospital. There are 2 classes you go to while pregnant and a third you go to after baby's arrival. I'm feeling pretty clueless about it but am very determined to do it as long as I can. 

Getting so worried about the daycare/nanny situation for when I have to go back to work. None of my friends need it! They either stay home (which I would LOVE to do, but can't afford) or have a family member near by. 

long post, sorry. Hope all are well!


----------



## lisaf

hey Soph! I know how you feel about all the chattiness, lol... takes me forever to catch up!

Read up on BFing and head over to the BF section on here and ask for tips. From what I'm learning, the more you know ahead of time, the better. And the more real experiences and hurdles/troubles you hear that someone had, the better prepared you are. I think the classes often focus on the 'ideals' and I'm not sure how much they prepare you for the things that aren't normal etc. Thats just my assumption though... they might be super helpful! :)

What's your plan for childcare? I'm lucky enough that my MIL wants the baby as much as I'm willing to let her :haha: What is your current plan? Are you doing a daycare, nannyshare etc?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

For the pain with breastfeeding, even a good latch can cause pain and cracking. My son had the perfect latch and I breastfed him for 17 months, but the first three weeks of breastfeeding were very painful each time he latched. My nipples cracked and the areola had gum wounds from his latch. I knew that this was bound to happen though, as until the breast gets used to the "abuse", it will crack, bleed and hurt. As much as it hurt, I kept breastfeeding through it and it was well worth it. I miss those 17 months. I look forward to breastfeeding again.


----------



## Soph22

Hi Lisa! Us Cali girls are still awake at least! 
I have NO idea what we're doing for childcare and I'm starting to freak! We've been to tour one daycare and are set to tour another one on Mon. I spoke to one nanny who charges about $15/hr. That adds up to a lot for 40 hrs/ week!! It's killing me though because I do not want to have to leave him at all (he's not even here yet, I can't imagine how much stronger I'll feel when he's actually here!). I'll have to go back to work in Sept. or the very end of Aug. so he'll only be 3 1/2- 4 months old! I don't want to leave him at a daycare where he doesn't get enough attention and gets sick all of the time. I soooo wish I could just stay home or at least work only part time. Don't think that's in the cards though. 
You're very lucky to have your MIL so willing to help. I'm sure that will come with its own challenges too, but at least you know she'll love your little guy and do her best. 

Wow, that was quite a ramble, sorry!


----------



## lisaf

Soph - one thing that my mom did with us was found a woman who wanted to stay home with her own baby. As babies we were raised by this one woman who had her own kids etc. I can tell you I NEVER felt neglected. I'm still in touch with that woman to this day! :) I was raised through daycare/summer daycamp/afterschool daycare etc. The only time anything 'bad' ever happened was when they didn't believe my brother was allergic to milk and thought he was trying to get out of it (guess lactose intolerance wasn't as common back then?). Even then, they didn't force him to drink it, they just checked with our parents.

The illness is kind of inevitable when you have tons of kids gathered together. It isn't always a bad thing, sometimes it gives them healthy immune system.

From what I've seen, its easier to find a daycare for kids 3+ months of age so you have that advantage. Daycare around here seems to cost $1200 a month per child for full-time care (those are the only prices I was able to find without actually calling and asking). If you don't need childcare full-time, it might be easier to find a nanny-share with another mom?


----------



## lisaf

and yes.. I'm expecting TONS of challenges with my MIL :haha: I'm also terrified that she'll have to pull out for some reason... get sick and cancel on us, or go on a vacation etc... 
I haven't even thought of back-up childcare yet... a little too scared to. We can't really afford daycare etc.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh...daycare. Zoe is in daycare part-time. 4 hours a day, 4 days a week, and Isaiah goes for 4 hours every Friday. Well, I'm finished classes on Tuesday and start a 600 hour externship at a school for special needs children on Wednesday. Because of this, their dad and I will now work the same shifts and therefore, we now need full-time daycare for both kids until March 25 when their dad gets laid off.

Well, for Zoe's hours and Isaiah's, we currently pay $300 a month for 20 hours a week between the two of them. We want to keep them where they are because Zoe has THRIVED since being there, but if we were to do that and give them full-time hours, the monthly charge would go from $300 a month to, get this, $1200!!! ARE YOU KIDDING?! This is what families pay per month for public daycare, not home!

So, today we found another amazing home daycare for them. The provider had two spots left, but needed kids in the morning, and everyone who had contacted her had needed after school hours. We had an interview with her this afternoon and for fulltime hours for both kids 32 hours a week, it's only $125 a week, so $500 a month! Neither of our kids wanted to leave, Zoe threw a nasty tantrum refusing to come home, lol. But I feel very comfortable placing the kids here for the next 10 weeks.

But given my full-time placement, I'll be on less again. Getting up at 5:30am to get ready, drop the kids off at 8:00am, and go to placement from 8:30am to 4:00pm EST Monday to Friday. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## MilosMommy7

welcome Ele! :wave:


so at 21w my SO was able to feel her kick. but it seems like everytime i put his hand on my belly when she's kicking she quits!! i wish she would let him feel. lol


----------



## Wiggler

hehe Milosmommy, My little fidget it the same, OH tried to feel bubs kicks for ages last night and bubs was being stubborn, but as soon as OH removed his hand bubs started fidgeting away again :dohh:

OMG, childcare is so expensive! I think even if I was to get a full time job as I have no qualifications my earnings wouldn't even cover the cost of 2 kids in childcare :( 
I'm looking into getting back into college at some point, as when I do go back to work I really don't want to be working for minimum wage in a job where I can't progress. I just need to pick what I want to do first. Hmm, maybe I need to speak to a careers advisor.

I slept so much better last night, I still woke up around 4am, but I actually managed to go back to sleep until OH woke me up. Even though I didn't go to bed until late it was still the best nights sleep I've had in a long time and I feel so good for it. really refreshed and full of energy.


----------



## MilosMommy7

lol. he finally caught ONE tonight. it's like she can sense his hand and gets shy. he felt DS often.


----------



## Wiggler

I just rang my mum to see how Dylan is, and she is still in bed, and Dylan is still asleep!! I hope he sleeps in til 9 still when he gets home :rofl:

OH has gone to work for a few hours so have the flat to myself, not sure what I'm going to do though. I might rearrange the bookcases as they look messy and I've been meaning to do it for ages.


----------



## wild2011

omg u girls were chatty after i went to bed haha

love the baby bouncer lisa

what have u been buying on bnb 24 -clothes? lol ill be popping on after monday

re breast feeding, ive had 2 that latched well one that didnt, the midwifes here are super good at checking the latching and they also show u alternative positions for babies that struggle, ive researched wiht one of mine, and i have to say, i found it all a load of tosh, and id much rather have professional help form my midwife, if you struggle further theres a booby lady that comes to you and support groups run most days if ur struglging or feleing blue with it.

i think it must be different over with u lisa, but here they cant do enough to help and its only due to my milk supply that this time round im bottle feeding, its real hard work with other young kids too.

girls where have u got the glass formula bottles from, i went into boots to purchase mine yesterday but none, not sure if theyve stopped or out of stock. i will be going with cow and gate, sma i didnt get on with, but cow n gate was always spot on for my girls.xx


----------



## Wiggler

Ladies, I need urgent advice, How can I persuade OH that this changing bag is a baby must-have and that I don't just want it cos its pretty :haha:

https://s7v1.scene7.com/is/image/JohnLewis/230742064?$product$

Its on sale at the moment and reduced to £49 from £70 and I really want it. OH however just wants to get a cheapie changing bag from Mothercare. Maybe I should pull out the cleavage revealing top again? lol


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler i love yummy mummy bags but no way would i fritter that sort of money on one, id rather a cheapy one and some nice clothes. lol


----------



## wild2011

if u join the boots club u get a free black pampers one when u buy a pack of nappies, infact theyve sent me 2 vouchers for it so ill get a spare one, its black and has compartments changing mat and insulate bottle holders.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm trying to justify it by telling myself I don't actually own a handbag so this is multi-purpose buy, for me and baby. lol. Its just so much prettier than the ones in Mothercare!


----------



## Ele

MilosMommy7 said:


> lol. he finally caught ONE tonight. it's like she can sense his hand and gets shy. he felt DS often.

How sweet! My babies always seemed to stop kicking if someone, including me touches my bump. Clearly just shy.


----------



## Ele

Wiggler said:


> I'm trying to justify it by telling myself I don't actually own a handbag so this is multi-purpose buy, for me and baby. lol. Its just so much prettier than the ones in Mothercare!

I don't have that excuse, although nappies are going nowhere near my selection of handbags! 
That is such a cute bag though, and if you don't already have a handbag it is a good investment! I am terrible/amazing at convincing myself to buy things; bought a pair of heels yesterday despite the fact I have been trying to not wear heels now.


----------



## Wiggler

I wouldn't actually buy myself a bag if it wasn't going to be used for baby stuff too, I always feel a bit guilty when I buy something just for me. Don't know why, just been like that since I had Dylan.

Ooh I love heels, not to wear, but to look at. I am tall and always feel like a giant in them. 

My mum just rang and she isn't very happy with Dylan, he found her unopened tin of posh biscuits, opened them and devoured most of them :rofl:
She said she was saving them for a special occasion and now Dylan has eaten all the best ones. At least he ate something for brekkie though :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I'm no use wiggler, as I have this one.... :D https://www.johnlewis.com/230906759/Product.aspx I have the boots one too, and am using that for Sam's bits for going to the hospital with, but I do love my YM one, its so spacious and has lots of storage pockets. xx


----------



## Ele

I adore heels; I miss wearing my massive heels more than any other pre pregnancy thing. I love looking at them too, and buying them! 

Your son clearly has good taste if he ate all the yummiest ones!


----------



## Ele

24/7 said:


> I'm no use wiggler, as I have this one.... :D https://www.johnlewis.com/230906759/Product.aspx I have the boots one too, and am using that for Sam's bits for going to the hospital with, but I do love my YM one, its so spacious and has lots of storage pockets. xx

So pretty! But now I want this one
https://s7v1.scene7.com/is/image/JohnLewis/230436424

£185 is too much for a bag that will get covered in baby gunk... probably.


----------



## 24/7

I'd say no, go for it, as you have to do cost per child, and you would probably pay £90 if you were just having one baby. ;) xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild they are boots.com only, but they not for home delivery because they are formula arghhh.... you need to go to the tills in Boots, they can then order them in for you and you collect about 4 days later :) (i tried to do from home for instore collection but it wouldnt have that either the site just kept regetting it) I THINK mothercare do them, or the same sort of thing too. I got sma because thats what Joshua agreed with, I cant say I noticed cow and gate, but I wasnt looking for it either!

Im dreading nursery fee's when I go back to work lol I will get some help from the government though, although because I have both kids in childcare Im not sure how much help I will get, guess in time i will find out, but anything will be a bonus lol 

I am pmsl'ing at the price of those bags lol I would never pay that for a handbag never mind a baby bag rofl.. my pram comes with a black one, it'll do, and if Joshua is anything to go buy, it'll be surplus to requirements early on because I never used it lol 

24/7 ermm thanks for showing me where to spend lots of my money rofl wow some of these ladies have the cutest baby clothes lol I think I will have to restrict myself to one look a week lol.. although its essential stuff clothing and well a fraction of retail price!! Oh.. just got a message on FB it'll be the baby clothes lady with my total bill lolol best go pay her lol 

OMG its just dawned on me, its Saturday. Its fidgets V-day awwww wow 24 weeks already where oh where has the time gone xxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Happy V-day hun!!!!


----------



## 24/7

It's brilliant in there new, I'm popping in all day. :p xx


----------



## 24/7

You get the cow and gate glass bottles in ASDA, and SMA in mothercare and boots. 

https://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/catalog/sectionpagecontainer.jsp?departmentid=1214921923692 xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

^^^ oops me rubbish lol.... I did say I didnt see cow and gate though right??? lololol 

24/7 if I have to apply for brankrupcy i will list you as the sole reason pmsl


----------



## 24/7

And I'll blame BnB!! :p Thankfully my paypal is linked to my CC and limit on it is £50, so can't spend that much.... From here I have got two pairs of jeans, two sweatshirts, t shirt, and two pairs of dungarees for the summer, haha. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol mine comes straight out of my bank lol Ive bought, since you told me where to go last night lol... 2 cardigans, 6 sleepsuits, and a dungaress set lol OOps! Id have bought a lot more sleepsuits if they werent sold, how rude! lol 

Fidget is wriggling around, think he is laughing at his mummy lol


----------



## Ele

I am currently trying to find a car because my old car is not twin friendly at all (only has two seats). I really shouldn't worry about spending £185 on a bag when I think about how much the cars I like cost!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Ele thats a big need, eekk.. id love a 5 door car, but right now this car will do what it needs to do.


----------



## 24/7

I've seen so many bits I want, but were already sold. :( You need to be in there all day waiting like a vulture. :p

We have a Ford Focus, and then OH has a car for work, but were thinking of trying to go down to one car when its time to go part time for me at work, but we just can't see how to work it out, as we both do shifts, and will be dropping Sam off with my Mum?! Decisions!! xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh yay Saturday TV how amazing, Ben 10 again!!! lol All you ladies have this to come!!! lol I wouldnt mind but I pay £10 a month so that Joshua can have full Sky in his bedroom, he is only allowed tv on Saturdays and 1hr in the evening... yet he choses to watch it all day in my living room arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh and to make it worse, Im pretty sure Ive seen this one already lol Oh maybe not, Kevin is trying to kill Big Chill... this might be something new and different lol (this is seriously what you life will come to lol)... me thinks its time to go out and get some fresh air lol


----------



## Ele

Thing is that I love my car; like really love it! I bought it when i was 19 aand it was a complete wreck and it took me years to have it fixed up. It runs terribly and breaks down so often but I love it so much! But it is a 1968 porsche 911, so it is fairly valuble (despite have a stearing wheel that falls off). And I only have space for one car so I really need to sell of it, or find somewhere for it to go. 
I have been trying to see it I could have back seats put into it, but even then it would still be a tiny unreliable car!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no Ele thats a real shame. With 2 princesses on the way you're going to need something with a large boot, and plenty of room for 2 full sized car seats. Hope you can find a way round it so you can have it all xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Grr I am having such a hard time lately. Coming on here and chatting to you ladies has really built my confidence up and for a few weeks I have finally been feeling ready to go out on my own with Dylan, but I can't cos my stupid pelvis hurts so I'm stuck in all the time :( 

I have no friends in the area and don't really see my mum much and I hate knowing that I am pretty much stuck staring at these 4 walls until my stupid pelvis decided to sort itself out. OH doesn't understand how hard it is for me, I just want to cry :cry::cry::nope:


----------



## 24/7

Aww wiggler. :hugs: Is there anything that can help with your pelvis? xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm pretty sure I'll end up on crutches before bubs comes, which will help me be more mobile, but crutches + pushchair/toddler on reins is going to make it too hard to get out still :( The support belt isn't really helping much any more


----------



## new_to_ttc

When is your next physio appt wiggler hun? Are you doing your exercises? Once the weather gets better it might get easier just to go for short walks with Dylan :) Have you looked up toddler groups in your area? Where is your local Sure Start centre? They are amazing!!! They do classes for parents (just to enhance skills, cooking etc.. something to do!) they also do classes for the toddlers (cooking, gardening, creative play) they usually have a play afternoon too where the kids can play on mini bikes etc and have a mad afternoon. They have a creche so mums can just sit and have a brew and a chat. You'll find mums at sure start centres arent very clicky, they usually all at one point or another felt isolated and lonely and will welcome you with open arms xxxxx


----------



## Ele

I totally understand feeling lonely, I don't have any friends in my area and my family don't live in the same country as me so I don't really have anyone here to talk to.


----------



## Wiggler

Got to make another appointment soon. Been doing my exercises but they aren't helping at all, and this vile cough has undone all the hard work I put into my pelvic floor. I'm going to google to see if there is a sure start centre nearby, getting Dylan out and socialising will be good for both of us, so I hope there is one in walking distance, if there isn;t I'm sure I can stretch to getting a taxi one way and walking the other. 

There is a toddler group nearby but last time I went I felt so uncomfortable as all the ladies there were older and I felt like they were looking down at me, it was horrible.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Unfortunately some toddler groups can be clicky, especially if they are set up by a group of friends already, but seriously I think I waffled on before in here about sure start centres, I havent come across a centre yet that hasnt been welcoming and friendly. My sister, who never talks to anyone, would spend her entire life locked in her house, was forced to attend by her home worker and now we cant get her out of there!! She loves it, her toddler loves it, and in the school holidays the older kids love it too!! Amazing turn around for someone who said all parenting groups were up themselves lol


----------



## Wiggler

Just googled and there isn't one local :(

Going to try the mother and baby group again though after bubs is born and my pelvis is better, until then got my mums monthly visit to look forward to and the monthly visit from my 2 friends. When the weather picks up a bit going to get Dylan and OH to help make the garden look nice and make it safe for summer.

Hoefully the physio will help the pain go pretty soon after the birth as I have tonnes of plans for summer. Soft play, sea life centre, trips to a few of the pretty local towns, beach trips, picnics in the park and there is a load of family events happening round here in summer too. Hopefully in summer I will be more of a social butterfly :)

You girls are amazing, always cheer me up and make me smile! x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Summer is a great time to get out and about and meet people :)

When does Dylan start nursery??? He's just turned 2 yes? Here he'd be able to start in September for a few hours, but it'll probably be January there right?? Once he starts nursery and school you'll get to meet mums with kids the same age. If you pluck up some confidence and talk to them at the school gate then your social calender will explode. Suggest taking the kids to the park after school so you can natter, or maybe suggest a coffee at a local cafe while you wait to collect them (they only go for 2 hours initially lol).

There is nothing like a tiny weany baby to make peoples hearts melt so Im sure the people at the toddler group will make you a lot more comfortable this time round hun xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan will start nursery in January. Scary! I don't even know how to get him enrolled though, going to have to look that up :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:haha: get looking into it girl!! lol Fidget will be registered as soon as he has a name rofpmsl


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO, Yea, I'll probably get bubs registered as soon as he/she is born as I'll probably be running around like a headless chicken trying to get Dylan in somewhere.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:haha: diolouge of the last few minutes...

Me: joshua go get mummy some grapes out of the fridge
J: no go yourself
Me: awwww pleassseeeeeee I thought i was your favouritist mummy ever
J: im still not going
Me: your brother just kicked, im sure he said Joshua i want some grapes please
J: no he probably saying mum get off your lazy butt and get the grapes if you want them

feeling very unloved, thought having kids was all about producing mini slaves?? lolol


----------



## BizyBee

Lol New! You mean they aren't mini slaves? Boo! ;)

Congrats on V day!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lololol I won, I got grapes AND a yoghurt to put them in lolol i had to agree to share the grapes though rofl and urghhh he is putting them in rice pudding lol

and thanks hun :)


----------



## Wiggler

Haha new, thats soooo cute.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, children, eh? The other day, Isaiah started pooping and the potty was literally a foot away from him. This is how this one went:

Mommy: Isaiah, are you pooping?
Isaiah (enthusiastically): Yeah!
Mommy: Do you want to sit on the potty?
Isaiah (through pushes and grunts): No thank you
Mommy: You're just going to finish your poop in your diaper?
Isaiah (enthusiastically): Yeah!


I bought my bouncy chair and swing today. I wanted to get one brand new but just can't afford that at this time, so I bought them used, $45 for both and they're in GREAT shape. The swing is the Ocean Wonders Cradle Swing, so it's the one that swings side to side and front to back. Can't wait to have little Anberlin in there and in my arms. Third trimester's creeping up!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww arent kids just the cutest little things ever lol 

Nice one on your buys!! I was going to get a 2nd hand swing, until I found a lovely new one in the half price sales :) 

I cant believe how close 3rd tri is, scary but so exciting all the same :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I know, our babies are going to be here before we know it, and I could have sworn yesterday was just August when we were getting our BFPs


----------



## new_to_ttc

This pregnancy has flown by, and i thought because I found out so early it would last a full 9 months, but its gone way quicker.

Ok just relaised how mad that reads, you know what I mean ha ha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes I do know, I'm the same way. I was a little over 3 weeks when I found out, and to now be 24 weeks is just insane! There's less than 16 weeks left, my goodness! Finding out early, you're excited, but then you think, it's so far to the end that it almost seems out of reach, so being at this point in such a quick time frame feels unbelievable.


----------



## new_to_ttc

and it only took 2 minutes to get to 16 weeks so having only 16 weeks left, we havent got long!! Im not too worried, I think i am pretty much ready :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup, I still need a few little things but I can't wait for her. She can bake for another 14 weeks and come anytime after that.


----------



## Wiggler

Grrr, just to add to my wonderful day OH is being a complete dick, he's been a stroppy idiot all day, we are meant to be enjoying our child free time together, but he decided he would rather go to work and now he is home he is barely talking to me and sat on the sofa picking his spots! Filthy minger! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR, I have taken refuge in the bedroom now as he is annoying me so much I may actually strangle him.

He has also pissed me off buy running up a huge tab at the local shop so now we have to cut our shopping list right down again as we have to pay that off, so bye bye healthy food, hello cheapo sausages and chips to do us a week. Arsehole!!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh no wiggler... men huh.. who'd have um ;)


----------



## 24/7

Ugh, sorry OH is being a pain wiggler. :hugs:
Food shopping.... No matter how hard I try, because of my diet, ours is so ridiculously expensive every week, zzz!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 but you eat so well, so the money is worth it, weeks like this for us we end up eating crap and I hate it. I've hd enough of it, I want to eat better, but the not so healthy type foods are cheaper. I WILL buy some good healthier food by the end of January.

Well ladies, I have found the source of my bad mood today.. It would appear I have eaten something that doesn't agree with me. My tummy is delicate and likes to reject certain foods on a regular basis, I'm not the type of person to be really grumpy all day so should have known something was up, and I always get grumpy when this happens....
I'm pretty certain the culprit is baked beans, well them yummy little evil beans of goodness are now banned from this flat for the next few weeks :rofl: I'll miss beans :(


----------



## Lizzeh

Hello ladies, sneaking in with another may blossom on the way!
Our baby girl is due the tenth of may. :D


----------



## 24/7

I suppose so, just takes alot of time, effort and money!! :p Tonight we are having pizza, roasted salt and pepper new potatoes and salad, and I started it about half an hour ago, oh what I'd give to just be able to buy a pizza, zzz!! 

Sorry your feeling off wiggler, I'm very much the same, I was a completely different person before I went GF and DF, the change was incredible, so food really can affect your more than you ever realise!! 

Hello lizzeh too. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hi lizzeh!

I just can't wait to be eating really healthily, and not worrying if something is going to make me ill.

Me and OH have been talking about a date to get married and picked the 25th nov this year as its our 4th anniversary together, so I rang my mum to tell her and she makes me feel like shit cos my dads bday is that month and their 25th anniversary is a few days after. so not going to do it this year now as she has made me fee so bad about it. It was only going to be a quicky cheap wedding then back to ours for some food :(
Going to start looking at dates for 2012 now.


----------



## 24/7

GET MARRIED WHEN YOU WANT TO!!!!!! :( Mum's, sometimes there is just no pleasing them, I surey know that at the moment!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi, welcome and congratulations Lizzeh xx

I think Im just having monster munch for dinner, really cba today lol The annoying thing is I make lovely looking food for Joshua, but it just doesnt take my fancy so i pass on it, think oh I'll have whatever, then cant be fussed to make it grrrrrrr 

Ive got some chicken in the fridge, Im definitely putting it in the slow cooker first thing tomorrow and making a chasseur, least i will eat something decent if I dont have to cook and eat right away. Think thats my biggest problem, cant face cooking, then having to eat it :( 

Wow i feel on a grump lolol.... maybe I should eat something stop feeling so sluggish and self pittying ha ha erm... anyone want to cook??? lol


----------



## 24/7

What do you put in your chasseur? :D I love it, but my recipe isn't quite as perfect as I'd like it to be.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, I think I have found my wedding dress... YAY

https://images.littlewoods.com/is/image/Littlewoods/A101P_SP116_06_ER00Aa?$prodDetailMain$

I suppose the good thing about putting the wedding back is I will have more time to diet so I dont look like a bit fat marshmallow :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

That looks beautiful wiggler. :D Off to find a picture of mine, minus my head. :p xx


----------



## 24/7

Cancel that, none that show my dress on lappy. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

ermmm chicken and whatever veg I got lolol... tomorrow will be onions, carrots and green beans.. I put all the veg in it because I know darn well come tomorrow evening i will not start cooking veg and stuff rofl so Ive got jacket potatoes for tomorrow which will be in the oven on a low light half the day too lolol I sound terrible lol (Ive even resorted to premade mash for other meals as I know i will not stand peel and cook potatoes lol). The most annoying part is Im a great cook, |I love cooking, and I used to fill my freezer with loads of home made goodies that now I can not stomach doing :(


----------



## 24/7

This was it, but I was in ivory. :D xx

https://www.orientalpearl.org.uk/index.php/dresses/evening-dresses/evening-dress-45.html


----------



## Wiggler

Its £79 from Littlewoods. Bargain!

Ooh, another good point about putting the wedding back is my mum can pay for the reception like she promised to so we can invite a few more people, not too many, but we struggle fitting poeple in this shoebox flat :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh sweet dress wiggler :)

I have my wedding all planned and perfected in my head, but I doubt highly that I will ever find some one lucky enough to make an honest woman of me. The one man I would marry in heartbeat I cant lol so I just picture my fairytale wedding in my pink mind bubble lololol


----------



## Wiggler

OMG 24/7 its gorgeous!


----------



## Wiggler

Actually, screw the reception, I would rather just go to pizza hut then off to the pub :haha: I can't be doing with the whole cutting of the cake and first dance malarky


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww 24/7 thats so sweet ... right thats it now off to show you ladies into my head (and not many people get in here lol) will show you my dream dress will take a second as this is new laptop so wont be in favourites lol


----------



## 24/7

I got it in Bluewater, and was £130, bargain!! :D
We didn't do any of that sort of thing at our wedding, ceremony then meal and then got rid of everyone. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Well OH has agreed to pizza hut (or other cheapie food place, maybe Nando's) then the pub :) YAY! Going to get cheapie rings from Argos and everything else cheap. We already decided we will renew our vows after 10-15 years and have a big posh do then, its just not important to us now. x x x


----------



## 24/7

Sounds great wiggler, like my ideal day really, I wanted it to just be about us getting married, not a loa of people getting drunk ar our expense!! :p 

I'd pick nandos over pizza hut though. ;) Well actually, both have been huge cravings of mine, so I'd probably have both!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

hehe :)

The final part of the plan is that my mum will be having the kids for a few nights so that me and cam can have some newlywed time to ourselves as we wont be having a honeymoon. I'll probably have it late next year now. don't want it on a weekend as it hikes the price up, want it on a friday :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im sure this wont come out wrong lol.... but I am a true believer that marriage is for life. One should not enter into the commitment lightly, and any problems should be really worked on so to maintain a happy marriage 9I do know everyone is entitled to be happy, and I dont have a problem with people who divorce just in my heart its not something I d want). Therefore.... when I get married (lolol when... IF)... I want it to be the biggest display of love. I know a wedding does not make a marriage, they are 2 very different thing, but my view on marriage means I definitely will only ever get 1 wedding, so I want it to be everything in my bubble and more. I want a princess to be envious of my day! (Im not talking Katie Price tack either lol) AND I cant find my dress pmsl It seems the supplier has rudely taken my dress off the begginning of their collection, I mean how rude lol


----------



## Wiggler

How rude of the dress supplier!! Tut tut to them!

I always just wanted a small quiet wedding, and then when i saw how much weddings cost it really made me stick to my decision for a small quiet wedding :haha: 
The thought of walking down the aisle in front of hundreds of people scares the crap outta me lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I want a small white chapel hehe I want the closest people in my life to me there and thats it, and I will not be fussed who I upset on the invite list it would be my day! Id do the reception thing, but to be honest that bit doesnt phase me, but id do it to celebrate the day with people who wanted to share the day with me and I think Im getting close to my dress (wow the site is so slow) I found the block of photos my dress was with lol


----------



## 24/7

I wholeheartedly agree with you new, and absolutely got married for life, and know that I'm married to the right person to make that happen. I never in a million years believed I could ever be this happy with another person, and I feel truely blessed everyday to have what I do. <Gush over> :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aha.. knew I was close lol I recognised the other dresses lol 

https://www.essensedesigns.com/dress-D940


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww 24/7 you sound so incredibley in love :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Love the dress new!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

That dress is bloody gorgeous!

I think the thing I'm most looking forward to about the wedding is having the kids there. 

OMG, I think I just had my first gender inkling, I was picturing Dylan in a gorgeous little suit and a little bubs in a dress, i guess I am starting to think that bubs has ladyparts!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

oooo wiggler... awwwwww how cute!!! Do you have a preference???


----------



## Wiggler

I would love a little girl, one of each would be lovely, but having another boy would be amazing too, I know what to with a boy, whereas I would feel a bit lost with a girl until I got the hang of it :haha: Only 4 months til i find out!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont know how you team yellow mummies are keeping sane lol I know my fidget is a boy and 4 weeks later still not got him a name lol Imagine if I'd just had him, I'd only have 2 weeks left to find a name or he'd be fidget forever lol


----------



## 24/7

I don't either, I was so desperate to know!! :p xx


----------



## 24/7

Is there a shortlist yet new? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

No :( nothing at all :( I do think of names but they often dont last more than half a day, only name Im really sweet on is Harrison, but I really really dont want a harry :(


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO, imagine if you actually registered bubs as Fidget, I can imagine the registrar would give you some odd looks. We got the third degree when registering Dylan about if we was 100% certain we didn;t want to give him a middle name :rofl:

The way I see it with staying team yellow is that when I get tired and I'm trying to push him/her out it will give me that little bit more incentive to push harder! Some days I really want to run to the scanning place, but other days, like today I'm happy to wait.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Fidget Edward taylor ha ha has a certain ring to it lolololol


----------



## 24/7

How about Ethan? It goes nice with Joshua.... Or Joel? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Okies these are the names that filtered my head, and my thoughts are if they went in there then I must have liked them right??? lol

Harrison
Owain
Layton
Hayden
keaton
Kian
Cody
and most reason is Zak


----------



## 24/7

I love Owain, Owen was one of our final few. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

those names are lovely hun :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I like \ethan, but its HUGE round here lol so it put me off..

Joel hmmm I quite likes that too

I have stopped thinking of him as a Lily now ha ha so Im getting there lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going right off Lily recently, and I'm finding it really hard to pick a girls name that OH and I both like. 

I really like Evie and Poppy, but OH said no, maybe if I pester him enough he will change his mind? lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha you never know!! 

i think this is where my problem is coming in, with Joshua I was completely on my own. For reasons i wont go into I didnt have my friends around me, certainly not Joshua's dad so every decision was mine only. This time I have THE BEST of friends around me, and well although I know the decision is mine lol Im enjoying sharing this with them, well one in particular, but they keep putting me off names for whatever reason lol Plus, Joshua has crossed a whole load of them off the list and his opinion is paramount so its making it so so hard!


----------



## 24/7

For girls we had Isabella, Olivia, Grace, Jasmine, Abigail and Imogen.... xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

new_to_ttc said:


> Imagine if I'd just had him, I'd only have 2 weeks left to find a name or he'd be fidget forever lol

I went almost two weeks without a name. My parents just called me baby for two weeks before they agreed on a name. My mom wanted to name me Destiny, but my dad would constantly ask my newborn self, "What's your destiny, Destiny?" which turned my mom off. My dad wanted to name me Stacey, but my mom always referred to it as Spacey Stacey, which shot that name down. One night, they were having a drink and thought, "Brandy is a nice name". They went with that, but my mother didn't want it to be associated with alcohol, so she spelled it with an I instead of a Y.

This is why I like to have my names chosen before I find out. I had my girls name from about 10 weeks, and the boys, I finally decided at about 16 weeks. Good thing she was a girl! I like her name more than my boys name.

12 days until 3D ultrasound gender confirmation.


----------



## new_to_ttc

They are so pretty :) I had millions of girls names lol Weird thing is it just feels so right and natural for him to be a boy, yet I can not think of anything to name him. Although thinking about it, Im sure Joshua wasn't named until into the 3rd tri, and I found out he was a boy the same day I found out I was pregnant so I never had to confuse my brain with girls names lol


----------



## Wiggler

I was going to be called Amy, a nice normal name, then my dad decided he didn't like it and allowed my evil mother to call me Sasha. I think thats why I am so choosy about picking a name, as I don't want my kids to be picked on because of it like I was x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

We have 6 weeks in the Uk to register a birth, so fidget can be fidget for 6 weeks then he needs a name lol It is a huge responsibility naming a child!


----------



## Wiggler

It really is a huge responsibility, as they have to live with it for the rest of their lives. 

Sausage and homemade chips again for dinner, no baked beans though, don't want a repeat of earlier :rofl:
I love OH's homemade chips, they are pure yumminess on a plate. 

Anyone got any idea's on what cheap healthy food I could get? we only have about £25-30 shopping budget this week so has to be really really cheap x x x


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies! Talkative thread here today. I'm lucky we've has names picked out for years so when the time came we didn't even have to think about it lol. If we were to have another boy his name would be Caleb and if it was a girl Natalie. Only one more for us after this one. I'm finally done with work for the week and my mommy has my little man so after watching football playoffs we will be going out to dinner. I'm excited to get out. Hoping to convince hubby to go to the baby store afterward and pick something up for my friends baby shower.


----------



## Wiggler

I had my names picked out since I was little too, Charlie for a boy and Chloe for a girl.. OH despised them both!!!! I picked Chloe out when I was 4 and Charlie when I was 6. MEN!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Where do you shop? See whats on offer (asda usually the cheapest) inthe veg section and just concoct dishes with plenty of fresh veg (or good quality frozen is as good!). Also they do big packs of meat 3 packs for £10, they'd do loads of meals, half them and they'd make 6 meals in total easily (maybe more) but then just cook them very differently, like maybe a chicken casserole, pork steaks with new potatoes, mince in a spagg bol, and maybe a cottage pie, another chicken dish ermmmmm curry maybe... but so you dont feel like you eating the same meats but its all fresh meat and good for you!


----------



## Wiggler

luckily we have a ton of herbs, spices and other base ingredients in to make food yummy, but I have never been good with buying the other bits. lol. I am going to look on the supermarkets websites to see what offers they have on meat :) there is a huge market here every wednesday so can get veg really cheap there


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya Lucky, enjoy your adult time :)

as soon as I had Joshua i told myself I didnt want any more children. It was until he was about 4 that I gave it some thought and then within months discovered i had so many complications that the liklihood of natural conception was slim, and i wouldnt get much help on the nhs because I had Joshua (didnt look into it at the time as I needed to get well and pain free). Then this year found out my right tube and ovary were totally useless and decided it was now or never, so got on the waiting list to see the fertility doctors, and while waiting for my appointment I discovered I was pregnant naturally :) But with all that, names have never really entered my head lol When i was little I recall wanting a little girl called Paige, but thats all I recall lol


----------



## Wiggler

Well, tesco have some great 3 for £10 offers, I think i'm going to get chicken, gammon and lamb chops then all I need is some potatoes, veg and bread and ham to go in sarnies and basic bits like milk, butter etc. YAY! I won't be eating gross food all week!


----------



## new_to_ttc

seee!!! Just have to look around :) Although check how much lamb and gammon you get, you might not get enough to divide into 2 meals as its more expensive meat in general. You can also make loads of nice and different dishes with pasta which doesnt have to cost the earth :)


----------



## 24/7

Sounds good wiggler. :D

And fab that you got a BFP in the end new, makes me appreciate how lucky we were to think lets have a baby, oh wow, BFP!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

ladies, would you consider buying a 2nd hand bed for your babies?

Im getting fidget the Amby natures nest, and it retails at £164.99. However, i was looking on ebay to see if I could get the mobile cheaper (although it is cheap already lol) before I added to the basket, anyways, I found the hannock, complete in the natural colour I want currently selling for £68. Thats a massive saving, ok i wouldnt have warrenty but would you do it??


----------



## 24/7

Most things I would, but I don't know about bed, I worry already about SIDS, and it makes me want new, but its how you feel, I might just be being fussy. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

No Im thinking the same. Im ok with his moses basket because its just for naps, just for a few weeks and he'll never be out of sight. Once he gets to a few weeks old he is going to be in the hammock sleeping, while Im downstairs, and of course while I am sleeping xx


----------



## 24/7

I just can't help but think what if.... A lovely lady who I talk to on here lost her little boy to SIDS, and she gives such constructive advice and help to everyone, and I really want to listen to it. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ok you made my mind up, I dont know for sure if this lady had been smoking or had animals in the nursery. I'll buy new, its the very best I can do for fidget :)


----------



## 24/7

I think thats the best thing to do, makes it so "grr" that everything for babys is so expensive, especially things like that, as they know to follow guidelines people will pay, and they play on that!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Something like a cot or moses basket I would, as you can cheaply buy a new matress, but I wouldn't for a hammock.

OMG these chips are LUSH! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its bought... wow thats fidget done :) oh no baby monitors darn it lol but I can get them any time lol


----------



## 24/7

Well done new!! :D Very nicely we got a boots voucher for christmas and as we don't really have anything left to buy that we could get in boots, we have been very lucky to be able to get an angelcare monitor with it. Thanks FIL!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Everyone seems so muc more prepared than me, I still need all the big stuff :( 

Its OK though, I won't be panicking until march time. lol


----------



## 24/7

I think we are just super keen as its our first, and we literally had nothing to start with as no babys ever been here before, once you start it gets abit addictive. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler, i want to be ready so i can fuss over my sisters wedding, and then fuss over Joshua's birthday hun. Im never usually this organised pmsl plus my maternity pay is going make a hole in my monthly money because i also lose my expenses so best to get it all done while I have money in the bank rofl

24/7 thats great!! Ive been convinced to get a sound monitor over a video one, so I guess I can pick up any style cheap enough anywhere lol I dont actually know what I want, with Joshua I knew I wanted the Winnie the Pooh monitor to match his room because the nursery base had a nightlight on it and it was quite big and was like winnie and tigger figurines if I remember right lol... I dont have anything like that for fidget, he isnt getting a nursery, he is getting mummys very pink bedroom muwahahahahahaha


----------



## 24/7

I'd never stop watching a video monitor, so not getting one of those. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 said:


> I think we are just super keen as its our first, and we literally had nothing to start with as no babys ever been here before, once you start it gets abit addictive. :p xx

Its like starting from scratch here lol... The only items I have of Joshua's is the treasured items that are in his baby box lol And they are Joshua's things so fidget wont be wearing or using them lol... well except the shawl, it'll be the same Christening shawl, but Ive decided fidget will have his own gown.


----------



## Wiggler

Buying baby stuff is mage addictive. Can't wait to start at the end of the month!

Anyone elses boobs looking totally fab at the moment? I swear if they shrink after bubs is born I am selling OH to pay for them to stay like this! They have really grown in the past few days, I can't stop staring at them :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

YES!! I was an A before pregnancy and am a D now, and they are so full and pert, I'm very happy. :D xx


----------



## 24/7

Another one having a christening. :D We are planning to get little dude christened too. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler do you want some more???? lol Mine are growing daily and if Im honest I want them gone lol I was terribley upset when they were a D cup, and after 2 years of dieting they went to a C cup, now I am busting out of a maternity E cup bra arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## luckyme225

Don't feel bad wiggler I still need all the big stuff too. I need to get a crib and dresser for this little one but I'm thinking i might wait until after my baby shower in the beginning of March.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was shocked, and dare I say it appalled to find out that at least half the children in Joshua's school are not Christened. It is a RC school, and when he was in reception I got a letter to ask if I wanted to get Joshua Christened, i spoke to the teacher explained he was long done and she said oh lovely, most of the kids arent so we were seeing if there was any interest to hold a group ceremony. I was like but but its a catholic school, how did they get places?? Where I came from it was so hard to get children into catholic schools, and if you were christened RC then you had ZERO chance!


----------



## Wiggler

yes new! give me more, I'm going to be heartbroken when I lose weight after bubs is born and they shrink. My logic is the bigger they get now the bigger they will be after I lose weight. I was a small b-cup before I had Dylan and longed for bigger boobs, now I have my wish!

I wish we had baby showers over here, they look like so much fun!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was a tidy B cup before Joshua, but that was a very long time ago I was also a 6/8 waist ha ha ha My friend told me yesterday if Im BF then to expect them to get bigger I was like arghhhhhhhhhhhhh lolol i thought with BF they go back to size easier and quicker, guess that applies when you stop? lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yea when you stop they are meant to go back to normal size, but mine never, they stayed bigger. I was soo happy. Hoping the same happens this time. Wish they were perkier though, I'm trying to persuade OH that an uplift is a good 30th bday pressie for me, that way he has 6 1/2 years to save up :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:haha: the reminds me of something Joshua said the other day. He was talking about the baby feeding, and pointed to his nipple and said mum is this where the milk comes out of on mummy lady, so i said yes son. He said well for you its 'right down here' (pointing to his belly button) because your boobs are way biggger than mine :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Kids come out with the funniest stuff!


----------



## new_to_ttc

hehe way cool, my tummy is doing the mexican wave lol Fidget has been sooo quiet all day now he is on a roll lol


----------



## 24/7

I'm waiting for Sam to wake up for the evening, I miss him!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww give you oooo 5 months and you'll be typing, just waiting for sam to go down for his nap.. lol


----------



## 24/7

For definate, but for now I want to play!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

u lot so hard to keep up with lol, feeling nauseuos bubs is rolling about so much its making me feel sick, keep still bubs mummy is excited too lol. 

loving all the names being mentioned, i do love Lexie since coming across it and we agreed it would be alexis, not that id ever use the full name, lol but we have some really nice other names too,if its a girl i can see me going on and on at dh to have Lexie lol.boys i am clueless not a single name haha

sienna is teeting terribly and has got awful saw foo foo. she cant walk, so creamed up and tucked up in my bed, bless her poor little thing i hate seing them in pain.x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww wild bless her :( 

I bet you end up like me in 2 sleeps ;) a fidgety excited little baby boy with only girls name at his disposal lololololol


----------



## wild2011

lmfao, i dunno im not convinced, i only ever had girls names on all of them,well actually i had boys names i liked but ive gone off all of them now.kids r super excited, my mums not having sienna here on monday shes decided shes taking her out so added bonus that my house will be spotless when i get back from scan haha.spent all evening on ebay selling my prams, had a few buy it now requests already, dh has fallen asleep so peace atlast for me x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh productive day :)

24/7 road mapped me to BnB buy & sell forum... oops!!! I spent all day flicking through photos and filling in paypal requests ha ha ha


----------



## 24/7

Bad me. :D

Incase you didn't see amongst all our chat, the C&G starter pack comes from ASDA. xx


----------



## wild2011

hahaha whenever i look most of it is already sold... ive got 3 boys bundles and 2 girls bundles on watching in ebay that end Monday night,really gorgeous next and p&p stuff, so will bid on the specific gender whenim home from scan :D, also drafted 2 texts to say which team were on so i can just send the right one to everyone hahahah dh been pissing laffin at me. x


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow 24/7 awesome memory lolol

wild be sure you dont send the wrong text out lol


----------



## wild2011

i saw ty hun, i thankyou'd u lol and thankyou'd new too :) boots here usually has it in store, but will prob go to asda as we have 3 on the doorstep, deffo sticking with c&g, i do miss farleys tho. have all my bottles, steri powder dispensers cleaning kit etc boxed up and complete. got to get the moses basket and swinging crib back in as few weeks ot order new mattresses for both, need to measure them to make sure the ones ive found fit. dont want to use mine, leant them to sum1 i know, but not risking it,not worht the constant panicking. not that i wont panick regardless. 

just clothes then blankets baby towels, changing mat and bath support. but i have literally no clothes otehr than 2-3 bits so got alot to get lol


----------



## wild2011

i know cud be lethal, ill delete the one its not first, then send other lol


----------



## lisaf

hmm, I don't think the BnB Buy section will work for me... I need people selling stuff in the US :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lisa seriously I think I spent about £40 today if I add up all the little buys rofl be gladyou dont have it lololol


----------



## wild2011

mmmmmmmmmmmm cheese n onion hula hoops


----------



## new_to_ttc

urgghhhhhhhhhhhhhh lololol brown ones yay!!! I got monster munch in the house but i fancy something sweet lol


----------



## wild2011

im off sweet, im munching ona delicious apple now skipped dinner so this is it for me, lol


----------



## Wiggler

OK ladies, I need you to tell me off. I thought it would be a brill idea to lay in bed and watch casualty on the netbook, but now I'm in bloody agony. Stooopid SPD. Naughty me for laying in bed :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

i was off sweet. but just occassionally i have a sweet tooth. just having one of them days! tut at you skipping dinner!!!!


----------



## wild2011

naughty naughty, lol i had a huge corner sofa with sienna and used to lie in the dipped back bit, with back arched, and she was back to back, mw came to my house and shouted no wonder ur bubs is back to back and comfy all that slouching hahahah i sit uprite with basck rigid im not having lazy baby again lol xx


----------



## wild2011

didnt want anything felt icky from bubs doing back flips lol


----------



## wild2011

lunchtime-did have fresh bread from asda still hot, and we got a portion of chips form chippy and had doorstep of bread with handful of chips each nom nom


----------



## new_to_ttc

Think i just want cuddles, im achieving it through comftort foods today lol... mmm now chips and warm bread would also work lol


----------



## wild2011

it was lush, chips were delish, lol toad in hole tomoz with a huge pile of mash and veg. no nom.making up for my lack of fruit/veg today.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww no, you ladies have made me really hungry now and I hate eating right before bed. mmm food :)


----------



## wild2011

hahaha i feel icky, nerves i think off to bed my eyes r failing me, night night ladies xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Night Wild, sleep well. I think I'm going to go to bed as well as all this food talk is making me wanting to raid the cupboards :haha: Night ladies x x x


----------



## mummy3

I'm not here for 1 day then 28 pages to catch up on :shock:

New, V DaY:happydance: Joshua is sooo funny lol. btw I love Owain:thumbup:

Wild, yes cheese and onion hula hoops, I had a massive craving for them and had hubby find a place online to ship them here, they were $2 a bag:blush:

Ele, I feel for you on the car front, hubby totaled our old car so we had to go out and buy a Kia Sedona, 7 seater lol, thats what you need with 4 kids though! Oh and that bag is gorgeous! I've been promised a gorgeous hosital/changing bag by hubby, its $150 but I don't buy a lot of nice girly tings so due being spoilt..

Lucky, enjoy your time off and hope your hubby lets you go baby shopping!

Wiggler, I'm sorry your hips are so painful:hugs: And this thread defo makes for hungry pregnant ladies!!

With the bfing, if anyone wants to talk or needs tips/ support I'm more than willing to help, I've fed for over 4 years in total and come across most things.:flower:


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- Thanks, I'm excited to go baby shopping for my friend but right now I'm more excited about going out to dinner. We are going to red robin and I can't wait to stuff my face. We're watching the football game right now and all the screaming and pacing I'm doing is making me hungry lol. Hope your doing well!


----------



## hopefulmama

So i bought all my stuff for nursery today except the chandelier I am putting in, that I am searching for tomorrow, i am looking to buy a red crystal one. I have bought all the paint and the people are coming to pain it Tuesday, all the furniture is so modern and beautiful. I got some great crib bedding, went with this english company olli & lime and they have the cutest modern bedding... I love elephants, so i went to this cool asian home store and bought these porcelain elephant lamps that are cream and bought a black lamp shade for them that is rectangular. Bought a zebra style rug for the room, I took this vintage Hermes elephant scarf that is green, black, orange and gold and i'm having it framed to use at wall decor. it's hard to explain the way I am having the room painted, but the base color is a grey/subtle blue with a large cream stripe on top and within the large cream stripe there will be 3 skinny orange stripes, then 2 green, and one thicker black one which will leave about 1 ft of black cream left of the main stripe I'm painting within. Sounds weird but it will look cool. All of the furniture i bought a couple months ago i hated so i sent it back and got the Nurseyworks modern color block crib and changer... they're both beautiful pieces and i knew they were the ones. I am just going to change the handles on the drawers on the crib and make them more baroque looking like the legs of the changer.

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







crib.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3









changing.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 3









0608-hermes-scarf-1-420.jpg
File size: 113 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummy3

Lucky, I love red robin, so jealous, have fun!! Lol at all the screaming and pacing, us pregnant women are mean't to be taking it easy:winkwink: Talking of which im feeling alot better having spent the day on the couch.

Hopeful, I'm so bad at visualising so can't begin to imagine the painting, maybe you can post a pic when its done? Your nursery sounds awesome though, love the changer! How have you been?:flower:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- ya and i am bad at explaining things haha... I am really doing a neutral nursery with pops of color and pops of baby stuff. I am not into that traditional nursery totally themed thing, it's just not for me.. very cute when i see it, i just couldn't picture me doing it. Thanks though, the changer was a splurge but worth it, i've never seen one like it. 

I have been well, just busy with extending/remodeling my closet and bathroom and now doing the baby stuff.

How are you feeling?


----------



## BizyBee

We still haven't bought much, but have narrowed down our furniture choices. Tomorrow we are going to Babies R Us to set up a registry. My sister is planning my baby shower for March so we want to get started so we can make updates as we have a chance to read reviews and such. Last time we went in there we were overwhelmed, so hope we have better luck tomorrow. I'm just glad the nursery is painted and ready for when we do start buying things.


----------



## lisaf

I love the modern furniture you've picked out hopeful! :)
Can't wait to see what the paint thing is you're describing! :)


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- Glad you got to take it easy today.

Hopeful- Can't wait to see the nursery all done. Sounds like it's going to be gorgeous.


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - That nursery furniture is gorgeous!

I'm a very happy Wiggler today, I've only just woke up and its half 8! YAY! 

x x x


----------



## wild2011

morning ladies,

wiggler glad u feelng good today i slept till about then too yay

hopeful beautiful stuff, i look foeward to seeing the finished effect. sounds amazing!

ONEEEEEEEEEE MOREEEEEEEEEEEEE SLEEP arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :haha:

i dreamt about it all night, please bubs show ur good tomorrow lol x


----------



## Ele

Have an appointment with a scan today, slightly excited slightly nervous! 

I love the furneature choices; I also like the idea of a neutral room with some pops of baby stuff. I live in a modern flat and so I have been trying to find more modern stuff to go in it.


----------



## Wiggler

Wild you must be sooo excited!! Hope bubs gives you a nice potty shot!

Ele good luck with your scan today hun

So I just watched a youtube vid for the pram I'm getting and I have to say I'm even more in love with it now. Bring on the end of the month so I can buy it! The only problem with it is that it has air filled wheels at the back so going to have to buy some bike tyre slime so that I'm not constantly repairing punctures. I think I'm going to get it in the black/red :)


----------



## wild2011

good luck with the scan today!

wigller- i had pram with air filled back tyres, and i never once had a puncture, and i go on off road type groud alot too, 24 months i used it for, i think dh jsut stuck a bit more air in when i ebayed it, they are suprisingly good! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh thats good. I was getting really paranoid about punctures. lol. Just showed OH the vid and we are 100% getting it now. YAY. its not fiddly at all to get from pram mode to pushchair mode and its really easy to get the seat from parent facing to ourward facing and back again and the way the car seat locks onto the fram is really easy too. Our last few pushchairs for Dylan were really fiddly so it's going to be nice to have something that is easy to use.
Can't wait to order it and have it delivered so I can put Dylan in it and test it out. :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

haha mines easy too changes form car seat mode, to carrycot to seat unit rear or forward in the click of one switch and a tug, lol i love it to bits, we put sienna in it too, then packed it back up iin its boxes in our huge cubaord under the stairs along with all the bottles and sterilisers boxed up, moses basket and swinging crib will go under there too wen i get them back, sorted through the few bits of clothes ive got this morning and put them in boxes in the bottom of my wardrobe, hopefully come home with a load more clothes tomorrow x

send me a link to the pram i wanna nose :) x


----------



## Wiggler

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LOc68XcZvY&feature=fvw

https://www.mothercare.com/OBaby-Ze...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=56387031&mcb=core


----------



## wild2011

i like that hun especially the way the carrycot thing swivels up into puschair mode, mines a seperate seat unit, only bonus with that for me is cos it wont be used till babys outgrown carrycot, itll still be like new , but very nice hun liek it alot x


----------



## Wiggler

I've just seen its a LOAD cheaper on Kiddicare, but I heard really bad things about them so unsure if I should get it from there or not. If I got the pram and carseat from there it would save me about £80, and they have so many colours. I like the red/black and I like the dotty black.. hmm, decisions decisions...


----------



## wild2011

ive bought 4 out of 6 prams from there and never ever had a single problem! also bought beds cots highchairs walkers etc and will be buying more from them this time, cant fault their service and prompt postage etc, id go for it, xx


----------



## Wiggler

Wicked, thanks. And they deliver a lot faster than Mothercare too, so should keep my impatient side happy :rofl: Just had a look and I will be able to buy it just before the sale ends, result!


----------



## wild2011

thats a fab result, have u googled it on the shopping part in price low to high first, thats how i found mine cheaper again this time ! x


----------



## Wiggler

yea :) this is the cheapest I have found it from a store I would trust. I am very funny about what shops I buy from online :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

snap lol, i still have to buy my carseat, its costing me £79 delivered with boots, will prob rely on it for going on the bus ona school day, then if im in a rush tog et back for school run i havnt got to rely on one of the 2 spaces for pram, can clip carseat off and pop frame on, would be alot harder wiht big carrycot in arm. lmfao. thoguh carrycot will be used for everyday stuff, i dont go to town much, i live right by a huge retail outlet, with tesco george m&s boots newlook peacocks, next iceland mataLAn jjb outfit, range, etc etc the list goes on. town i tend to do for poundland and primark, so wen i want some cheap linen trousers for the summer and pegs for the washing line. lmfao, i shall be lving in next wen i know wat bubs is,:)


----------



## Wiggler

The only shops near us is a teeny post office/newsagents and a small convenience store. everything else we have to into town for. 

GRRR just looked and the black/red is out of stock :( going t get the dotty black instead, its £20 more expensive, but they have 500 in stock so no worries there :rofl:

https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC20934/KC20934_l.jpg


----------



## wild2011

the black dotty one is one i fell in love with when first pregnant, and the only reason i didnt get it was cos i went off the black plastics instead of silver frame, im quite anal like that lol. and mainly cos ive promised ot keep only one till bubs is out of it, not 4-5 like every other time, its lush hun, and ive got polka dots in mine but grey and black :) x


----------



## Wiggler

OH hates the dots, but I really like it. I'm only having one this time too, I had loads with Dylan.

I'm ordering the pram 3 days before the sale ends, but it wont be delivered until the day after the sale ends, will I still get it sale price?


----------



## wild2011

yes u get it price at time of checkout! :wohoo:


----------



## Wiggler

:happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY!!!!! So happy!!!!

Me and Oh decided we are getting the pram, carseat and moses basket at the end of the month, the boucer in the next few weeks, the cot, 2 mattresses (Dylan needs a new one) and the breast pump at the end of Feb, and everything else at the end of march :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:

Find out if my mum is bringing Dylan home this afternoon or tomorrow morning in a few hours. either way my little man will be here with me this time tomorrow!!!! Can't wait to give him a mahoosive cuddle and a kiss.


----------



## wild2011

aww bet uve missed him sienna will be away from me for the first time ever tomoz but only for a few hours while i go to the scan. ill miss her :(

if it a thought hun, maybe put the money aside for the breast pump abd wait to buy it, they arnt cheap especially the one u want, ive used all of them and none worked for me im a failure at pumps. so maybe wait to see how bf goies over the first week or so and then wen ur milks deffo in get dh to go and buy one. ?? just a thought as they can be so pricey. xx also second hand ones are pritty good. you can sterilise all of it so need to worry it wouldnt be clean.


----------



## Wiggler

He's coming home today!!!!!!!! :yipee: So happy, can't wait to give him a big squishy cuddle. I miss him so much when he away but its the only way we have found that stops the waking at 4am thing so its really worth it as I hate seeing him really upset cos he is tired.

Good point about waiting to get the pump. When I had Dylan i didn't start pumping til he was 4 weeks old so waiting to see how it turns out before buying one makes sense. Oooh, got to pick what to buy at the end of feb instead of the pump now, I might do a huuuuge shop ready so start cooking/freezing stuff instead as I don;t want to leave that until last minute.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies :)

Happy V-day mummy :happydance:

Hopeful your nursery furniture is gorgeous, and I cant wait to see the painted nursery!

Wild.. OMG 1 sleep to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant believe we have to wait all day to find out though, I mean seriously indulging in adult and shopping time before BnB arghhhhhhh lol (do you want my mobile number for your prewritten text lolol)

Wiggler I actually like the dotty pram over the red and black one ha ha and Im quite fussy rofl... it looks great!! 

Im feeling really sorry for myself this weekend and Im not really sure I know why. Probably just hormones right???? I mean I should be on cloud 9, I spent yesterday buying all the last bits for fidget, and Joshua has been in such an amazing playful mood! Ive not eaten very well. Just hormones Im sure, I need a pick me up lol Joshua wants to go to Tesco to see if they have a toy back in stock he's been saving up for, maybe getting dressed will help and a bit of fresh air lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, its probably just the meanie hormones, maybe fidget knows you are going to deprive him of choccy so is pumping them out :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lolol yes maybe! He aint having no more, infact the thought of them doesnt appeal it was a single moment event lolol Think I might buy myself some vimto sweets though I do likes them occassionally, and I think this weekend might be a good time to have that little treat! Just remind me not to weigh myself next week or I'll be even more sorry for myself with a weight gain lol


----------



## wild2011

deffo worth it re pump wiggler, u might be super mum and ur boobs be freeflow and be able to go out and get it within a few weeks, on the other hand u never know how smoothly things will go all of mine have been different hence me giving up on booby jouce this time, im seriously looking forward to ff this time, wihtout being told whats best or not, no mw or hv has got ne right certainly not after my sienna became so frail and poorly cos my boobs r pants. 

i wanna know wat ur gunna buy this month instead lol

NEW, ive had this debate with my fellow march mumies from 2009 with sienna, they want text updates and ive been a meany and said they can wait muhahahahhaha i might want to tease for a while. but i am to get on mid afternoon before we go out. as kids will be needing to get changed.


:wahoo: im like an excited child today. hehe


----------



## Wiggler

Since i've been putting wight back on I refuse to go on the scales anymore as I know I willz end up obssessing over it. I will probably wight myself when I'm full term then the day after bubs is born to see how much I lost that way and make myself feel good :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

i get on the scales as soon as i get my bfp, then at booking in at hospital, then wen i go into labour, thats it, my mw or consultant has never checked it during pregnancy except at booking in lol. so i dont, i jsut dont over induldge too mcuha nd then try to be good as soon a sbubs here. xxxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh noooo dont tease us lol Keeping us hanging is torture enough lolol 

I was given a breastpump, Im just going to sterilise it when Im ready to need it, if I need it, arghhhh I have no idea how this breast feeding malarky works lol All I heard so far is, bigger boobs, sore nipples, bleeding, constant feeding.... honestly it sounds sooo appealling lolol NOT! lol


----------



## wild2011

there is such an amazing bond, did u bf last time new? ive had one really succesful, leila but she was so tiny my milk appeared to be enough, chloe was huge and it really was hard going, sienna was a nightmare, and i never lost any extra weight infact cos my milk was so awful and i kept getting told to eat more along with more fluids, by the time i gave up i carrie don eating more, so im just goona eat well after birth and go from there, sienna's imune system is no worse to leilas who was solidly bf, so in my case, ive not deprived her, i just hate all the negativety i think we should be able to do whats best for us, most mw's here agree with other young kids its better to ff, so im releaved for a change. i had such a battle in the past. plus afterpains on number 4 should be awful they were hurrendous last time, and should be worse again now, the bf makes them worst post baby number 3 + so another relief and i can take stronger pain killers lol


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, i'm having a little sulk now. OH won't buy me this as my engagement ring
https://www.tiffany.co.uk/Engagement/Item.aspx?GroupSKU=GRP10001#f+0/0/2001/0/0/2001

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wild2011

maybe i wont teas,e no ill pop on and leave a quick note to say what team i am, then be back on later in the day i expect. x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im obessed by my scales, at one point I was weighing in about 3 or 4 times a week :( Now I try to do it just once a week, but Ive only weighed once since the week before Christmas. I get fixated on the numbers, and because I was weighing so regulary I was seeing the smallest changes (less than a lb changes) and was seriously obsessing and panicing (like the time I had a 0.8lb gain and cried for 3 days!!!) Im not as bad now, its easier because I dont look fat, I look pregnant so I can accept weight changes a lot more, not that I had a gain yet since that time lol but if.. WHEN I do I will be ok about it, Im prepared for it now!


----------



## wild2011

pmskl that cost ore than my entire wedding and honeymoon, and i had 3 wedding dresses as got married back home for dh and you get 3 big doos hahaha nice ring tho


----------



## wild2011

weight watchers and zumba for me after baby is here, then will drop the weight watchers and keep the zumba up with healthy eating


----------



## Wiggler

I can't wait to hear what team you are on Wild. make sure youu post piccies of all the cute baby clothes you get too!


----------



## wild2011

of course, though i got pay day mixed up mine is next fri, so ill have to bug dh for some spending money tomoz, got my eyes on something in boots thats unisex but girly, so if im team pink im going straight there to get it, hehe


----------



## new_to_ttc

I didnt BF Joshua. I had a retained placenta and apparently he was put on my breast to take a feed to produce natural hormones to release the placenta but I was on a drip to make me contract, pain relief still in my system and I was exhausted, Im ashamed to say I have no memory of it. Afterwards the MW said I did such a good job in delivery I should try feeding him again, but I refused, it wasnt what I wanted and he was put straight on the bottle. (I was also taken to theatre in the end becauise a junior Dr tore the umbilical chord trying to free the placenta so it got a bit panicy oops! so I was recovering from that too).

Joshua has a very strong immune system, he is exceptionally intelligent, he has a great personality and is in perfect proportion weight to height and we have an amazingly close bond, so FF did him absolutely no harm at all. However, this time I want to at least try to BF, some of the reasons are purely selfish, also I think Im older and more mature to try it this time too.


----------



## new_to_ttc

WW doesnt appeal to me, tried Slimming World but it doesnt work for me. Good old calorie counting, healthy meals and portioning works here. Ive been doing it so long I dont work out my calories no more, I roughly know whats what in most homemade foods and I eat from a bowl to stop me having too much on a plate. Its amazing how full you feel by eating half the portion! We brits eat far too much lolol


----------



## Wiggler

My mum just rang, Dylan is on his way home now, so going to get on with a bit of last minute tidying, I'll be back on later x x x x


----------



## wild2011

hun id have prob been the same in that position, and as u sade joshua is healthy and a clever boy, as are all mine and all have had different periods of formula/ breast etc. im not just doing it this way for me, but my kids will suffer too i have to think of them dh works 7 days a week, 6am till about 8pm most days, and i dont expect him to helpw ith feeds at night, if i ff i know i will manage school runs kids dinners etc, breats is on demand and with 3 very young children running round and no external help it would be such a strain on them also on me and dh and the kids routines. i dont fancy causing another baby to be so underweight cos if poor supply either. so heres to us all being comfortable with what were doing and to healthy happy babies! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay!!!! Enjoy your squishes and cuddles xxxx


----------



## wild2011

enjoy ur cuddle with dylan and speak later wiggler.

new i didnt used to like ww but theyve changed the way it works and thought id use it to kick start and then go it alone i walk about 8 miles a day, so that with zumba and calorie counting should do the trick.x


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- Don't get too sad about the tiffany ring... 1st off i would never ever let my husband waste his money on diamonds from tiffanys... that ring you are looking at is only 1 carat and they are raping you for 7100, 1 carat on a platinum ring from a jewelry etc espiaclly just a plain, simple ring like that shouldnt be more than 3500GBP max (depending on color and clarity). I am a bit of a diamond expert here and we have a personal jeweler we use who is located in south america... and i make all my own custom stuff now.. I fell in love with heidi klum's wedding ring but it was a wee bit bland, then i saw this ring in Cartier and decided to show show both pics to our jeweler and that was my anniversary present this past year as an upgrade or change from the original ring.. And the price tag at Cartier was 45k USD... thats a lot of money and we payed half of that by not using a place like cartier or tiffany's plus i got a bigger and better diamond out of it. SO don't be too sad.. he's making a wise choice.


----------



## wild2011

i wouldnt spend 3500 on one either lmfao


----------



## new_to_ttc

I really love that both pregnancies I have had prochoice midwives. I have never felt pressured to chose one or the other. We all have a right to chose how we feed oh babies, and like my first MW with Joshua said, if you have it in your head that you cant, wont, or dont want to BF then you will struggle to do it anyway. It is better to be comfortable with your decision on how to feed the baby, not be worrying everytime you try and feed. 

I am a bit nervous about this feeding on demand thing, I know I was super lucky with Joshua he fell into a 4/5 hour routine almost right away (he hated milk lol I had to wake him for it a lot of the times lol). However, I will give BF a fair try, Ive bought no bottles etc to make the switch easy, but if it doesnt work then I will not be beating myself up about it, because I truely believe the best start a baby can have is a happy on with a full tummy... no matter where the milk comes from!


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> i wouldnt spend 3500 on one either lmfao

Nor me... :haha:


----------



## wild2011

thats exactly write new hun, uve got it in one, i nver bought ne bottles etc with the others, but did this time after a long hard think about it lol the tis usually an hour feed sometimes slightly more and on occassions 1 hr 30 mins feed then down for an hour then more, gradually u may get 3 hour breaks but rarely does a bf baby go a long time. thats hald the battle for me, i dont have enough time with the kids to sort. x


----------



## new_to_ttc

You realise you're just extending the list of cons dont you pmsl 

Rightyo Im off to pop to Tesco then the plan when I get back is .. i'll have a bit of spring in my step from the fresh air, so leave the laptop turned off and do some housework lolololol..... They say its the thought that counts right??? lol


----------



## wild2011

hahaha no oh god no im convincing myself, joshua is older and honestly when it goes well its such an amazing experience the bond is so much stronger than ff them. :D that better? :) if sien na was older and the girls could get themself ready for school id be giving it a go :) x


----------



## Wiggler

Dylans home, he is sooo happy and gave me lots of squishy cuddles! I missed him so much. Him and OH have just gone off to sell a load of PS3 games (OH is still sulking about this) so we can get more shopping in. 

I think me and OH are picking my new engagement ring later. my old one doesn't fit any more and there is no point getting it resized as it is just a cheapie £20 one from argos which he always said was just a stand in until he could get me a better one. I'm hoping I can find a nice cheap white gold one that will go well with the wedding ring I have picked out. I think he feels a bit bad that he can't get me a really expensive ring, but I told him I don't care, its the meaning behind the ring that matters.


----------



## wild2011

thats right wiggler, the meaning is the most important,. 

gald dylans home and u had lots of cuddles. 

off for a long bath and to de-hair myself os i can jsut have a quick bath in the morningx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well I kept the shopping, put the washing machine and ermmmm yeah.... housework is boring lol I need a cleaner lol 

Im using the excuse to log on to catch the FT score on the Utd game, I do not do football, but I know if Utd lose today, especially to Liverpool, Im in for a sulky moan tomorrow when my friend calls in lol 

Im looking forward to a long hot bath later, I dont often wait until Joshua has gone to bed its just as and when lol but tonight I need some quiet time lol Then I might continue to indulge myself and watch the first 4 episodes of Bones back to back as the 2nd half of the series is airing in the UK again this month so I'll be ready for it lol


----------



## 24/7

Uuuuuugh, I have a sore throat and generally feel unwell again, despite it only being a few days since my cold went, and my tummy is hurty. :(

Felt bit better earlier and went and ordered the carseat and base, and can pick it up next saturday. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww 24/7 sorry you're feeling rubbish again!!! Once you're ill pregnancy makes your immune system so crappy and weak you get everything. I hope you can shake it off and keep ill free long enough to build your mmune system back up!

But yay!! for the carseat hehe Did you find your voucher or did you have to use the 10% one?

Well well well... Ive done it, Ive tided the living room lol Laundry is being done and I actually cooked a meal lol Ive just put the chasseur in the oven (couldnt be fussed this morning sorting it so it didnt go in the slow cooker lol) Oh and.... Dancing on Ice and Wild at Heart starts tonight, how the heck didnt I know this???? Bones can wait for another night, I got my evening all sorted ha ha Im feeling less sorry for myself now Im not sat in a tip lol I had so much stuff brought back from my mums, plus the mess we created over the week it just got right on top of me, now its all gone yay :) Just ironing to do lololol but Im not that down in the dumps rofpmsl


----------



## mummy3

24/7 im sorry you feel poorly again:hugs:

New, sounds like you have a great evening planned! I think you should give fidget more chocolate too, or maybe a nice doughnut? btw whats a chasseur?

Wild, oh yeah just remembered the afterpains:nope: Mine last time wern't awful but there is defo an increase in the pain of them the more kids you have! Good luck with tomorrow, can't wait to hear which team you on, with the time difference I'll get to find out as soon as I wake up:happydance:

Wiggler, yay for getting Dylan home, you must have missed him like mad, hope he gives you a lie in tomorrow! I also prefer the spotty pram, its gorgeous:thumbup:

Hopeful, thans I'm feeling much better. Thats a good bargain on your ring! 

With the babies sleeping, I have exclusively breastfed all 3 and they have all slept through at different times, I think its more down to the individual baby. Freja slept through at 2 :shock: Ruaridh at 5m and Anja was sleeping a solid 8/9 hours from only 6 weeks! Lol I can bf while cooking dinner one handed, so never had a problem doing it with the other kids around. Everyones lifes are completely different though so what works for me may not for someone else:thumbup: Those pains are gonna bloody hurt though:cry: 

Can I get some good luck for tomorrow, I'm getting my cervical length checked again and a ffn test. So worried after the spotting I've had.

Its V DAY tho:wohoo:


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy - Good luck for tomorrow and happy V-Day!!!!!

I did some housework earlier and now stuck on the sofa for the night. I hate this, I just want to do some tidying and cleaning, but noooo, I have to sit on the sofa and feel lazy :(
Any volunteers to come clean my flat? :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Couldn't find the voucher you mentioned, so went with our 10% off voucher, hubby had it in his hand when we were in Mamas and Papas next door getting a refund on something, and then put it down and left it there!! :o Someone took it between him leaving it there and me realising!! :( Thankfully we still got the 10% off in the shop as the lady gave us another voucher!! 

Not liking being ill again, and I feel very poorly, not just coldy. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Mummy all the best for tomorrow hun :hugs: Let us know how you get on xxxxx

Wiggler.. errmmmmmmmmmmmm no chance!!! lol Its taken a week to tidy my living room (it wasnt that messy I was just that lazy lol). 

Mummy a chasseur is erm a chicken dish, the sauce is a chasseur sauce then its chicken and well in my case whatever veg I throw in lol, suppose best way to describe it is a casserole, but its more flavoursome lol AND its ready yummy just waiting a few seconds for the jacket potatoes lol


----------



## mummy3

I want a chasseur!! Sounds yummy, I'm really boring when it comes to cooking, although the hubby is awesome. Getting lasangne in ermm 8 hours lol. My little guy insisted on sausage patties for breakfast and is running around calling them crabby patties, rofl I think we watch too much spongebob:haha:

Wiggler, I'm sofa bound too atm, but I now what you mean the urge to clean and nest is sooo strong. Will try send my eldest slave, sorry daughter lol, maybe she could help! It'll take her about a fortnight to pic up a cup and you may need to offer bribes but every little helps right :rofl:

24/7 that just sounds miserable, its a horrible feeling when your not feeling yourself, more:hugs: And that person in mamas and papas is a cheeky so and so!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow how old is your eldest mummy???? A fornight is an amazing achievement, well done hun you have her well trained :) I could do with some child slavery tips lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Dylan is still too young to understand the slavery concept so he ends up playing, I need to toughen up with him :haha:

Hoping my pelvis is feeling better tomorrow so I can get more cleaning done, I'm normally a lazy cow but I love cleaning at the moment.

The arseholes upstairs are banging at us again. All cos a door closed too damn loud. They have been doing damn DIY all day so I have had to listen to them hammering and drilling. tossers.


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- happy v-day, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pmsl Wiggler.. you have a way with words lololol

I shouldnt be mean against Joshua, he helps out heaps, when he is in the mood lol AND he just gave up the comfy chair for mummy. He thinks he got the better deal because he is stretched on the sofa now but this chair is super comfy lololol


----------



## mummy3

Lol new my eldest is 6, going to be 7 in september, dunno where the time has gone:wacko: She does help, but she's soooo pouty, 6 going on 16. Joshua is so sweet, thats really nice giving up the comfy seat for mummy.

Wiggler whats the problem with your neighbours, jeez a door banging is nothing compared to DIY, that would drive me bonkers:hugs:

My little guy has now got it in his head he wants to change Anjas nappy, kids are odd:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lol mummy, he only gave me this seat because in his head it meant he got the sofa lolol 

Did you let him do the nappy? lol Joshua has told me point blank nappies are not big brother jobs rofl

We were talking today and I said he needed to give some thought to his birthday so I could make sure his day was still perfect incase it got too busy with the baby by time his birthday came. He said to me, well Im not deciding on a present until the day of my birthday, so I said thats a bit short notice baby dont you want a nice present to open in the morning? He said no mummy, my baby brother might come out in time for my party and I wouldnt need a present then because he'd be the best thing in the world..... I cried!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

I know mummy, they do my damn head in. OH is getting in touch with the landlord tomorrow and request they come over for an appointment and I shall put the waterworks on, make everything sound a million times worse so hopefully they will move us. 

New - AWWW! how adorable!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh yes Wiggler, really tap into those hormones hunni they'll get you everything and more!!! Anyone can tolerate loud noise once in a while, a bit of occassional DIY but it really does sound like they regulary cross the line! Hope you get a move somewhere you can relax hun xxxx


----------



## mummy3

Awwww new, that is the sweetest thing I've heard:cloud9: He's going to be a great big brother! Yep I let Ruaridh have a go but he was really wasteful with the wipes, and not so great at actually wiping but I like that he wants to help:thumbup:

Wiggler, good plan, they sound just nasty and need to get a life. Pregnancy waterworks should defo help!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwww bless sounds like he gave it a good go :) How cute!

Im going all out today, not only did i make an amazing dinner mmmmmmmm i just made an apple crumble yummy!! Im not keen on puddings lol but fancied it lol


----------



## wild2011

just logging on quickly before putting kids to bed, im so nervous ive just been sick 3 times on the trott, yet managed to laugh all the way through doing it. going to bed in amo cos i dont fancy being sick again klol nite nite ladies will update all of u tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

night night wild hunni, hope bubs shows all tomorrow, enjoy your day xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Night Wild, can't wait for your update tomorrow!

Just had a huge roast dinner and it was goood apart from I have gone off veg today and the gravy was gross. I'm so upset, gravy is normally my favourite part :(
Had to sit o the floor to eat as the sofa and dining chairs are far too uncomfortable. LMAO

Dylans asleep and fingers crossed he will sleep in tomorrow morning, going to suck it up tomorrow and take him down to the garden to burn off some energy so he sleeps well tomorrow night.


----------



## mummy3

New, you're making it very difficult now I want pudding :growlmad: Will try and make pineapple upside down cake me thinks:happydance:

Night night wild, good luck for tomorrow and I hope your nerves calm down, no fun being sick:hugs:

wiggler, crossing the fingers for you:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl sorry.. Im not usually the one to post yummy foods on here lol 

I love pineapple upside down cake mmmmmmmm Ive never made it, thats something I go home to mum for lolol

Hope Dylan sleeps well for you hun xx


----------



## Wiggler

I don't normally eat sweet food, but these look yummy :)

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQwST6IdIE9Kbv38wJR7-WYGxt00_fIFozVcjjsXxTl-WkjevMEnA

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTD_lM2I2mCfFMpfUEC52yJtlln0il57PjcTBKNMUXhEDo_S--G5O8kF7oNBA

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTwpfO11dW8Z3yFWUd49EpQnEMGiYGbw3eieMIUHImey-gTtBK9

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ2tgx4xAPTxumJ5brnZc-Zt2M_ykuS1Ui4C74iaf_G9fuAciEc

Mmmmm. Yum :)


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler:cry: not fair!!


----------



## luckyme225

new- that's too sweet. Sounds like he will be a great big brother!

wiggler- YUM, why do you have to make me hungry for sweets after I just ate a grilled cheese sandwich. I would llllooovvveee a chocolate covered cheesecake right now.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks Lucky, I was worried but as the big day gets closer I am so sure Joshua and fidget will be great together :)

lololol Wiggler none of them take my fancy at all rofl... but I think Im off the hook for mentioning my pudding now so thank you pmsl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

I would kill for something sweet right now, a nice cheesecake or icecream or something, but got nothing in, so I look at the pics and tease myself so I know next time I have it it will be heaven in my mouth :rofl:

OH has just said he will NOT be changing the first nappy after bubs is born... NO FAIR! I have decided he will be doing it as after pushing a bubs out of my love tunnel I will be too tired to do it, I will just want cuddles and to feed bubs. not the yucky bit :haha:


----------



## mummy3

I think my DH is weird, he's looking forward to changing the first nappies and getting up all night again:wacko:


----------



## hopefulmama

Who of you are planning on not using pain management (i.e. epidural)? If so why not?


----------



## Wiggler

OH's logic behind not doing it is cos he does most of the nappies now. Well duh! thats cos I have had a bad pelvis most of the time since Dylan was born. GRRRRR. OH is looking forward to cuddles and fun stuff, but he forgets that he agreed that while I am BFing he will be doing most of the nappies :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Still feeling poorly. :( Am flapping it might be the start of flu. :(

I'm planning on staying as natural as possible in labour, but if it hurts too much, I'll decide how I feel then. xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Also is anyone thinking of doing placenta encapsulation? I am all for it and i'm def doing it.


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - I am not to have diamorphine again, because it made me so sick last time (unsure if this was the actual pain relief or the anti-sickness that went along with it, but I had a reaction to it). And I would like to avoid an epidural as I want to be active this time, but if I have another back labour I can see myself having one. I'm going to give gas and air a better chance this time though, also going to look into relaxation tecniques to help manage the pain. x x x


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- Have you look into hypnobirthing?


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 i hope you feel better soon

hopeful - Not going to be doing anything with the placenta apart from having a good look after bubs is born


----------



## Wiggler

hopefulmama said:


> Wiggler- Have you look into hypnobirthing?

Yes, I'm going to be finding more info on it in the coming weeks. :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler Im munching on some 'pink&whites' at only 40p a packet they are the perfect cure for sweet tooth and relatively low calorie and low fat lol (well when you compare them to a bag of sweets or dessert lol)

I'll be doing first feed, first nappy, first all nighter.... and the second.. third ... yardy yardy lol

Hopeful I wont be having an epidural, only because i heard they cause such a high risk of assisted births and complications. It can also cause back complaints, short and long term. I will be using gas and air, and also depending on how far i am into labour when i am in hospital I may have pethidine, it was very successful during Joshua's labour. I know this causes the the baby to be born sleepy, but Joshua was was pink and lively when born, and i'd had 2 injections of it by that point. I was asleep throughout all my dillating, was woken to push so got me to the end easier lol


----------



## Wiggler

I think the reason i had a back labour, which pushed me to get so much pain relief is because Dylans head was in the wrong position. I've read up a lot on what you can do to help bubs get into the right position for birth so I will be doing lots of bouncing on a gym ball, scrubbing floors like a mad woman and other stuff. :)


----------



## hopefulmama

wiggler- have you ever thought of doing prenatal yoga to help with breathing and stretching and strengthening of muscles? Also you mentioned you were wanting to lose weight after birth so starting now vs later is very helpful. If you spend 40 min 3-4 days a week with an at home dvd while your son is napping i am sure you would reap the benefits with the birthing as well.


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, good idea hopeful. Going to have to find some vids on the internet as getting to a class and back is a huge no-go for me with my pelvis the way it is, also going to have to check with my physiotherapist that its ok as I don't want to risk damaging my pelvis any more. If the yoga is a no-go then I will ask my midwife for some suggestions.


----------



## luckyme225

I wouldn't mind going natural but I'm more of an "I'll see how it goes" kinda gal. With my first I had to have pitocin because I had a calcified placenta so I had to get my son our asap. The pitocin gave me piggyback contractions with no break, so if I have to go through that I will get an epidural again. In fact after hours of not dilating I went from a 2 to a 10 in an hour after getting the epidural. It was nice to not feel pain when pushing and getting stitched up. I hope to avoid pitocin at all costs but I know things happen.


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- do you have any recent bump pics?


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful, all I will do with the placenta is look at it! Unless I have to have a c-section I will be doing my labour/birth completely naturally. My first I had the epidural due to pre-eclampsia and ended up with forceps. Second was back to back and had pitocin to induce after waters had been gone too long and I absolutely coped fine with no meds:thumbup: Lol I have a crazy high pain threshold though!

How was dinner last night lucky?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm off to bed now ladies, hoping to have a really good sleep ready for tomorrow as I want to take Dylan out if my pelvis is good enough. Will talk to you all tomorrow x x x


----------



## mummy3

Goodnight wiggler:flower:


----------



## 24/7

Night wiggler. xx


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: Just stopping in for my nightly visit! We started our registry today and it was a bit overwhelming, but we got a lot done. I'm still going to change things online, but it was nice to see a lot of the items in the store. I am still having a bit of sticker shock though, as I can't believe how much many of the things cost. Whew!

Congrats on V Day Mummy!

Hope the scans go well Ele and Wild!


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- it was great! Amazing dip and chips for appetizer then burger and fries for dinner. I was able to run over and get my friends baby shower gift too.

Hopeful- I haven't taken one since 17+ weeks (the one in my avatar) so I took a quick one on my cell for you. I just got done eating 1/2 a loaf of garlic bread and some whole wheat pasta with alfredo so my bump might look a little funny lol. First pic I'm just over five weeks pregnant to show how much I've popped. BTW- what's your favorite prenatal yoga DVD. My blood clot looks like it's cleared so I'm hoping to get back into yoga after Fridays ultrasound. I know there is no way I could do my favorite yoga dvd without falling on my ass.
 



Attached Files:







5 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1









21 weeks.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ladies, it's been a long weekend and it's not over yet. I spent the night at my husband's house and my daughter woke at 3am covered in puke, so we cleaned her up, cleaned up her bed and put a movie on for her. We still hadn't heard from her by 9am so I went in to check on her. The poor thing was so weak and tired she had thrown up two more times since 4am and couldn't get up to get us, so she fell asleep covered in puke and her bed covered in it too.

She's been okay all day today, but now she's starting to have coughing fits. It's probably a good thing that I'm already pulling an all nighter or I'd be dead and cranky tomorrow. I have an exam tomorrow afternoon worth 100% of my final grade so I have to pull an all nighter to study.

I can't wait to finish school. Only two days of classes left until I start placement.

As for labour, natural all the way!


----------



## mummy3

Oh Brandi I hope she feels better soon, poor thing:hugs: Good luc with your exam!

Lucky, that meal sounds amazing! Your bump is so neat too, did I read right you may get off your restrictions? That would just be awesome:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Brandi - sorry your girl is sick

hopeful - I plan on going as natural as possible! My biggest reasons are a bit of fear of the epidural and the stats on the all the interventions (pitocin, forceps, c-section) etc that increase with the use of epidurals. Everything I've read that can help minimize tearing/cutting, speed up labor, ease back pain etc... is basically stopped by an epidural. I hope to use alternative birthing positions and want to be able to walk around as needed etc... instead of being stuck on my back with an epidural.
They definitely have their place and can help some women zoom ahead in labor.
The other pain meds affect the baby more than I want to have happen.
I'm hiring a doula to help me achieve this goal because I don't trust myself and DH not to panic or give in... I need someone there with ideas and suggestions and who can advocate for me with the nurses to let me walk around etc.


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- yes! If all go well I should no longer be high risk as long as I didn't do anything internally when I strained my pelvis this week.


----------



## Soph22

hhhmmm.... I always assumed I would get drugs the second I crossed the hospital's threshold, but the more I learn about it the more I think I may want to try and do as much as possible without them. I don't think my pain tolerance is very high though.:blush:
My sister in law had an epidural and while she was very grateful for having no pain, she had to have baby vacuumed out and had some complications with walking and stuff afterward. I guess I'll just have to see how I do.

Hope your little one feels better and good luck on your test, Brandi.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had the epidural with Zoe and it made me throw up in the pushing stage. Vomitting during this stage pushes on all the necessary muscles to push a baby out, and boy, did she come out. Head, shoulders, knees and toes. The doctor didn't have the time to catch her. In the meantime, she gave me 86 stitches. It took me four months before I was able to stand for longer than 10 minutes. The nurses never checked my stitches and within 48 hours of her birth, I had four infections. I still have never completely healed from it. Pardon me while I blush and embarrass myself... I suffer from post-intercourse pain, the same pain I felt when I was recovering from her birth. I also suffer from coital incontinence, meaning even if I urinate right before intercourse, I still have to stop as I approach orgasm and urinate again, or I urinate during orgasm. I will need surgery to correct this.

I didn't have an epidural with my son, and I was up and walking around as if I was visiting the maternity ward and not as if I just gave birth only 3 hours after having him. I only received 7 stitches with him and plan to do it again that way.


----------



## lisaf

I think I read somewhere to have your husband twist your arm (like what we used to call an 'indian burn' when we were kids... sorry its not pc but don't know what else to call it!) ... have him do that repeatedly for a while with the spacing/timing of contractions.
I read that it should give you an idea of your pain tolerance but also should give you a chance to try out different coping mechanisms :shrug:

I just seem to have a problem with pain that serves no purpose though, lol! :dohh: My friend thinks I can't do it naturally because I made her drive me to the ER when I had a horrible eye infection and she thinks that means I can't tolerate pain. ummm... I sat there for over an hour in the dark with tears POURING out of my eyes, pulled out the contacts I'd fallen asleep with... put eye drops in despite horrible burning pain etc... I made her drive me to the hospital because it was not NORMAL, lol! There was no point to sitting around in pain, something was clearly wrong that needed a doctor, you know?
But part of me is afraid she's right :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

hopefulmama said:


> Who of you are planning on not using pain management (i.e. epidural)? If so why not?

i will be using gas and air and hypnobirthing techniques for mine, :thumbup:

however i have no choice in this matter, my labours are rapid and i dont have time to administer anythin other than the above.

i went into my first labour saying id take anything i needed at the time, but id prefer to not have the epidural unless i really needed it. Im not particularly bad or good with pain, but the thought of being restricted and not being able to get up and get around straight away wasnt one i liked.

However having had 3 labours and going on to have my fourth. I know 100% had my labours been longer id be begging for an epi for sure, and i would urge any firdt time mother to not rule anything out, definately note ur preferences in ur birthing plan but remember that u could dream of doing it naturally and if uve ruled out all these forms of pain relief you will feel let down, so better to say ok what ever is best for me or my baby at the time.:kiss:

I'm a home birther these days, its always been unnecessary to go to hospital, when i can have 2 fully qualified lovely caring midwifes in my own home, and then sit and have a lovely cup fo tea with them afterwards. Its reassuring to know that if i were in hospital and needed urgent medical intervention it would take 20 mins to prep theatre, from home, less than 15 mins to get there, and theyd know i was coming, so im no less at rosk here. Only the best midwifes locally do homebirths and you never get 2 in hospital. :cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

And im off now folks, cant wait to tell u all my team later xx


----------



## Wiggler

Have fun at your scan hun, hope bubs opens his/her legs wide for you!

I'm sooo sleepy this morning, I ended up waking up at 4am again and couldn't get back to sleep, Dylan stayed in bed until 6 though, bless him.

Going to do some housework tday and hopefully take Dylan out if I'm feeling up to it. If not the OH said he will take Dylan for a nice long walk when he finishes work :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

v-day is coming up friday :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

our wiggler, it sucks not sleeping, im child free for the first time in donkeys years, and ive got 1 hour 30 mins to kill, done all the housework, im at a loose end boooooo


----------



## 24/7

Luckily we are here then wild!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

im so boredddddddddddddddd i cant seem to find anything to do lol


----------



## 24/7

Because you are waiting!! :D HOPE IT GOES WELL!! :D

Still feeling ill, but off to the hospital now to see a dietician, so she can help me put on weight - YAWN!! When will these stupid midwives accept I have bowel disease, not an eating disorder, GRRRR!! Have seen this dietician before and she is very nice, so hopefully she will finally listen to me.... She is also an expert in coeliac, so going to get her to write on my notes to say I can't do anything to put on weight. 

Back in abit. Good luck to all who need it today and :hugs: to those needing them too. xxxx


----------



## wild2011

thanks hun hope evetything goes well for u 2, stand ur ground and put them midwives in their place lol xxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's 7:00am, my son did not sleep well last night. I woke with a huge stabbing pain in my right side, just below my ribs, kind of towards my back. Thinking it was bad gas, I tried using the washroom, and the whole time, I just kept asking myself how I could puke into a towel and not spill. The pain made me so nauseous. I also kept asking myself if paramedics deliver children to another parents house because there was no way I could drive with this pain, let alone wake and dress two kids. It lasted about 15 minutes before dying off.

My alarm went off at 5:45am so I could study, but I pushed the wrong button. My cat decided 6:30am was appropriate to start trying to wake the whole household because she heard snow plows outside and thought it was us. I opened my bedroom door and chase her down the stairs so she wouldn't wake my kids, and she came back up 10 seconds later and cried at my daughter's door again. So, I got up, went downstairs and opened my laptop, and now my cat, desperate for attention, is quiet, but nowhere to be seen. Figures as much.

I need the motivation to pull my modem and study, lol....I also need some caffeine.


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck with the exam Brandi. 

Anxiously awaiting wild's update, but I'm leaving for work soon. 

As for birth, I'm hoping to go natural but I'm not completely ruling anything out. I've never been through it before and have no idea how I'll tolerate the pain.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

V day for me today, can't wait to hear th results of your scan Wild x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The pain is back...with vomitting. Going to labour and delivery. My midwife thinks possible appendicitis.

Will update later


----------



## wild2011

ok

baby decided not to co-operate, have to go back next tuesday boooohooooo

BUT

sonographer, knowing full well i have 3 girls said........... she thought she could have seen boy bits but the cord was between the legs so to try and get in confirmed next week, surely u wouldnt tease if u wenr sure ????????????? arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh naughty but very healthy baby xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hope you're OK brandi :hugs:

Arg no Wild! Naughty bubs! Hopefully all will be revealed at next scan x x x


----------



## wild2011

trying to book private scan but nothing coming up for a while so gutted grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## Wiggler

Not going to stay team yellow then? :haha:


----------



## wild2011

no way!

dont like any of the unisex clothes, and dont want to go out buying stuff with a newborn lol, done it once before never again lol x


----------



## Wiggler

hehe, I'm not looking forward to going clothes shopping with a newborn. Sounds like hell TBH. I'll probably send OH out for newborn stuff and buy bigger stuff online.


----------



## 24/7

Ooooooh, I think you are team blue wild!! When do you go back? xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Midwife ruled out anything obstetrical. I'm waiting on an ultrasound to rule out kidney stones, appendicitis, and to find out what's causing the pain


----------



## wild2011

tuesday 24 at the same time so another hang about jobby lol

im waiting for my mum to come theres one private scan available for friday evening if its not gone ill book it wen she arrives as need to get her to pay i dont get paid till friday lol

fingers crossed its not gone, and heres a scan pic for ne nub guesses x
 



Attached Files:







bump21weeks.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 24/7

I still think boy!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Brandi are you ok hun??????? How long will it take to have the tests and ge results? You dont want to be messing around with inflammed apendix :( :hugs: Hope you're feeling better soon!

Happy V-day Wud hunni ... almost single figures to go ;)

OMG.... Wild I can not believe bubs would not give a clear flash lol How rude! I mean mine hid all his vital organs but least he flashed his willy rofpmsl Whats the repeat scan for hun? I hope everything went ok!! Hope you can get the private scan on friday, you'll get 4D images, way cool!! Your scan photo is amazingly clear :) My friend saw my scan today (clearer than on the phone/pc) and he can not believe how fidget has one leg extended out, and the other extended above his head ha ha 

I had a bit of a moment last night. I was getting shooting pains across my tummy, the closer they came the stronger they felt to. I was like ok ok ok must be BH or something, then it got to a point I couldnt just sit down through them and they were regular about 8 minutes apart I was pacing around lol Evidently it passed, but I looked on line and couldnt find anything to suggest BH can kick in so early so not sure what to think! Then this morning fidget was clearly resting on a nerve because I was having twinges and aches down my leg arghhhh lol I tried to wake and move him, but he wasnt playing lolol


----------



## luckyme225

Hope everything is OK Brandi

Sorry you didn't get to find out the sex today Wild

New, I've had a few episodes of braxton hicks coming on and off for about an hour. Best thing to do is drink some water and lay on your left side to help them go away.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My city's hospital is filled with a bunch of idiot nurses and doctors with an effed up triage system. Since I came down to the emergency room an hour and a half ago, I've vomitted twice, and my pain has gone from a six to a nine. I'm still sitting in the waiting room.

But here's how triage system is effed up...A woman came in 20 minutes ago clutching a swollen wrist and she just got taken back. How does a woman with a swollen wrist take precedence over a 25 weeks pregnant woman with possible appendicitis?

I have to wait to see the emergency room doctor, who will then order bloodwork and a CT or ultrasound. If results are positive or inconclusive, I will go for surgery today to remove it. The midwife says appendicitis and pregnancy are not to be messed with, as if the appendix bursts, I could go into labour, or I could lose the baby. She also said if tests are inconclusive, it's better to remove the appendix and find that it didn't have to be removed than to take a wait and see approach and risk losing the baby if it does need to be removed.

They probably think I'm fine because I'm on my laptop, but I have a high pain tolerance, and I'm trying to study for my exam in case I get out in time.


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - thats awful, I hope you are seen soon!

New, I get BH's a lot, been having them for a few weeks, scared the crap outta be at first though as I didn't know yu could get them this early.

x x x


----------



## wild2011

she couldnt get all measurements and needed a closer look at heart cos bubs was being pain in the butt, but said she was positive appeared fine and bubs looked healthy, i had to go back 4 times with leila hahah

oh and i have baby bond scan friday 6.20 pm all booked and paid for, im very excited xx least its guarantgeed not gestimate


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh glad everything is ok then hun :) And ya for friday!! So we back on how many sleeps now??? 4 sleeps to go... lol


----------



## mummy3

Happy v day wud:happydance:

Sorry you couldn't find out for sure wild, good luc for friday though, you have us on tenderhooks!

Brandi:hugs: DH had his apendix out last sunday, its not fun, I'm sorry the medical staff are messing you about.

New, yeah BHs can happen throughout the whole pregnancy, most people don't notice them until later. In subsequent pregnancies you feel them sooner as well. Try and drink lots as lucky says and rest! If they get painful and regular and more than 4 in an hour, the rule of thumb is to get checked out:thumbup:


----------



## luckyme225

Wild-Yay for another scan on Friday. I have another ultrasound on Friday too! Hope S/he is cooperative for you!

Speaking of BH I'm having one right now!


----------



## wild2011

thanks ladies, this one is accurate so wont be coming away with a maybe will be a definate and image to prove or a re-booked appointment until it flashes us, just been told to eat and drink something sugary 20 mins before but dont need to have full bladder. x


----------



## miss_kitty

Hi girls, I have my scan tomorrow so hoping that little one co-operates. So far, everyone is guessing it's a girl, but I have had LOADS of dreams that it's a boy lol! OH wants a girl as he already has a son from a previous relationship. We will see... Hopefull!! Wild, good luck for Friday :) x x x


----------



## lisaf

wild - I can't believe your LO decided to be shy after waiting all this long :dohh:
Can't wait to hear the official verdict!!

Brandi - hope you're doing ok sweetie! :hugs:

misskitty - can't wait to hear your gender scan results!!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Just posting my 19wk bump vs 24 wk bump before i go to work?
I don't see much of a difference & new i didn't feel much bigger, hope she's growing ok in there???

https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09339.jpghttps://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09495.jpg

Will read & reply to others on my break at work ;) xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Miss_kitty I hope bubs opens his/her legs wide for you. Too many shy babies around at the moment

Got a relaxing evening ahead of me watching TV and browsing the internet, been looking at toys for Dylan as we had to chuck some stuff he had broken out and now the poor little guy doesn't have many. 

Bubs has been very active today, I'm quite surpised, he/she normally doesn't fidget much when I',m active and I've had to hobble around after Dylan today, he has been a little whirlwind of energy :haha:

Getting very excited about the end of the month now. I wish it would hurry up, I want my pram NOW! x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Wud - Your bump is looking great! I'm very jealous! x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The verdict is: Round Ligament Pain!

Where pain usually lasts from a few seconds to a few minutes, I'm one of the lucky ones where it lasts hours. I was given sleepy drugs and told to stay home and rest. At least I have another day to study!


----------



## lisaf

wow Brandi! I'm glad it wasn't something worse, but how horrible! :(


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Brandi :hugs: Glad it's not something more serious. At least you know what it is now. Did they give you any tips on how to ease it or avoid pain in the future? x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm glad it's nothing more either. They drugged me with demerol and gravol. Never try and fight sleep with that combination.

There's nothing I can really do to avoid it until the pregnancy comes to an end, unfortunately. I can take Tylenol, but that's about it.


----------



## lisaf

I found I got long-lasting round ligament cramps after I over-exerted myself.
Drinking water and lying down is I think the recommended method of having them disperse?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Pretty much! lol. At least I only have 15 weeks left of it.


----------



## Wiggler

Just got to remember that every bit of pain you go through is worth it for your little bubs. :) I tell myself that all the time and it really cheers me up.


----------



## 24/7

Great bump wud - I'm thinking boy, it reminds me of my bump. :D xx


----------



## miss_kitty

Glad it's nothing more serious, Brandi, you must be relieved!! Every ache or pain gets you worried when you're pregnant, doesn't it, even if I get a little cramp I have a panic :( Sounds like yours was more than a little cramp but at least all is ok and you can start enjoying your pregnancy again x

Will keep you all posted with the gender results, maybe I should listen to some loud music and get baby wriggling just before I get out of the car hehe, I hear they like music at this stage!! Might encourage a bit more movement... x x


----------



## miss_kitty

Wiggler said:


> Miss_kitty I hope bubs opens his/her legs wide for you. Too many shy babies around at the moment
> 
> Got a relaxing evening ahead of me watching TV and browsing the internet, been looking at toys for Dylan as we had to chuck some stuff he had broken out and now the poor little guy doesn't have many.
> 
> Bubs has been very active today, I'm quite surpised, he/she normally doesn't fidget much when I',m active and I've had to hobble around after Dylan today, he has been a little whirlwind of energy :haha:
> 
> Getting very excited about the end of the month now. I wish it would hurry up, I want my pram NOW! x x x

Which pram are you after, Wiggler? Think we are getting ours from Mothercare (when we have a spare £20 for the deposit!!) x x


----------



## caydensmom

Anyone getting pelvic pressure? I swear sometimes baby takes up residence right down here. When its time to turn over in bed feels like I am lifting a gorilla in my pelvis LOL. I am realllyyy hoping for a girl, but the other night I dreamt the baby was a boy and was born at 20 weeks but came out full term and healthy....what a weird dream!!! I woke up and had a little talk with baby and said "now listen you stay put in there until you are cooked!!"....How is everyone else coming along???


----------



## miss_kitty

caydensmom said:


> Anyone getting pelvic pressure? I swear sometimes baby takes up residence right down here. When its time to turn over in bed feels like I am lifting a gorilla in my pelvis LOL. I am realllyyy hoping for a girl, but the other night I dreamt the baby was a boy and was born at 20 weeks but came out full term and healthy....what a weird dream!!! I woke up and had a little talk with baby and said "now listen you stay put in there until you are cooked!!"....How is everyone else coming along???

Caydensmom, how strange, I am almost to the day as far gone as you, and I had a very similar dream that I gave birth early, but baby was fine! And a boy hehe ;) And I have been getting the same pelvic pressure as you, today was quite a strong feeling, I was sat at my desk and I think the baby was changing position or something but it's a funny feeling, isn't it! x x


----------



## Wiggler

Any baby dreams I have the baby doesn't have a gender, its just a baby clothed in yellow/white. lol. I have been feeling that bubs is a girl more recently though.


----------



## luckyme225

Wud- I see growth, you have a beautiful bump!

Caydensmom- I've gotten pelvis pressure on and off for awhile now.


----------



## MilosMommy7

wild2011 said:


> tuesday 24 at the same time so another hang about jobby lol
> 
> im waiting for my mum to come theres one private scan available for friday evening if its not gone ill book it wen she arrives as need to get her to pay i dont get paid till friday lol
> 
> fingers crossed its not gone, and heres a scan pic for ne nub guesses x

i say boy too :)


----------



## mummy3

Wud, that is an awesome bump!

Caydensmom, yep I get pelvic pressure too, try and take it easy when it happens.

Miss_kitty, good luck with your scan tomorrow.:flower:

Brandi, wow those are some bad round ligament cramps:hugs:

I had my check today, cervical length is down to 2.1cm from 3.3 at 20 weeks and 5cm at first check, so restrictions have been increased:cry: The spotting is from the low placenta.


----------



## MilosMommy7

mummy - do they think you're at risk for going into pre-term labor or anything?


----------



## mummy3

Yeah milosmommy my 3 have all been preemies, just not this early, got everything (including legs lol) tightly crossed for at least another month!

How are you doing?:flower:


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- I've used the crunch prenatal yoga, but I normally don't use dvds I have an instructor I use or I go in the am to the beach and do it myself.

So I got my chandelier today and then just kept shopping all day and my feet are killing me. I'm so exhausted... My husband is cooking dinner tonight thank god. 

Tomorrow the painters are coming for nursery also these tech guys r coming because we are taking our entire condo so everythiing is controlled by a remote or voice recognition... Not my idea. My husband thinks it will be better and more convenient once baby is here to be able to go hands-free or just deal with one large remote...


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- how early were you when you say premies?


----------



## lisaf

mummy - are they going to stitch your cervix eventually? or are they just trying to hold it off any way they can?
I don't know what cervical length means as far as how close to preterm labor you'd be.... when did this happen on your last pregnancies?


----------



## BizyBee

Lucky, I can def. see growth in your bump!

Yay, another V Day. Congrats Wud. Lovely bump too!

Boo Wild! Sorry bubs didn't cooperate. Still thinking it's a boy also.

Good luck with the scan Miss Kitty.

Brandi, glad you didn't need surgery but sorry for the pain.


----------



## hopefulmama

I'm lost, what the hell is V day?


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- Are they going to place a cerclage or do they not want to place one now that your past 24 weeks? How did your FFN go? Have they done a NST or anything to see if your having regular contractions? Big hugs hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

hopeful- Did you use this one?
https://www.amazon.com/Crunch-Yoga-...tBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R3U35BBFCQPT94

I was thinking about getting element pre/post natal as I've heard good things about it. Wish I could go to the studio but time is something I don't have a lot of lately, boo. I want to do some hot yoga once this kido comes.


----------



## BizyBee

Hopeful, it's viability day. A baby born after 24 weeks has a pretty good chance at survival given modern technology.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- yes it was that one, yoga wise if not prenatal I would recommend sting's wife dvd, ' trudie styler's warrior yoga' its not for beginners but if you've done yoga before you'll be fine, it goes slowly and does more advanced/unique moves and you really feel the burn. Post pregnancy I'm going to go back to pilates and cardio plus I bought tracey andersons post baby body workout... T.anderson makes workouts hard and u see results fast... I went to her studio in ny a lot if I had events to go to and I'd tone up and drop 5 lb in a week. She's madonna and g.paltrows trainer ... She's fab....I'd suggest checking the dvd out.


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks! I'm checking out her post-pregnancy DVD now. Looks like it has good reviews. I'm going to go back to yoga and do zumba post delivery. I heard the postnatal part of the element DVD is great for getting pelvic floor back into shape. I love pilates and did a lot of it after having Connor but I wanted to give zumba a try this time because you can burn 800 calories a session. I think I'll add the video by Tracy Anderson too for some more variety. Once Liam comes I'm going to work hard to get my body back.


----------



## hopefulmama

OMG I LOVE zumba!!! Like its soooo fun, my friend convinced me to go and I fell in love... Its so fun and u burn calories FAST. My friend does it 4x a week and within a mnth she lost 21 lb and wasn't dieting much at all.


----------



## lisaf

pilates always hurt me :( I have a weird hip to knee alignment and the basic pilates poses were pulling on my knees as if it was going to dislocate them.
Took a class or two and had one-on-one help from the instructor but even they concluded that pilates might just not be for me.

any chance breastfeeding alone will get me back into shape? :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lol Lisa, didnt do anything for me infact i put on :haha:


----------



## wild2011

thanks for all the support ladies, 

its official since the scan every single person has guessed boy, all except me, im refusing to believe it without proof lmfao, if they say girl friday the sonographer at mt local hospital next tuesday WILL be in my bad books for even suggesting it, my husband is on tenderhooks and hope she hasnt raised his hopes for nothing , not slept at all, its been going through my head all night, xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no Mummy3!! Fingers crossed that bubs cooks for a good long while longer :hugs:

Wild not long now until you find out for sure hun!

OMG, I think I have ANOTHER cold.. grrrrr. Either OH or Dylan has been sharing their germies with me :(


----------



## MilosMommy7

mummy - oh yes, atleast another month would be good! hopefully they can stop the labor if it ever starts. would be nice if you could make it to 32weeks.


i've been okay. last two days i was throwing up and feeling crappy :( damn hyperemesis!


----------



## Wiggler

Note to self - when rearranging the furniture in a room first check that the furniture can withstand moving.

LMAO, I was moving Dylans room around so I didn't have to do it after I ordered the cot and when I moved his chest of drawers it just fell apart :rofl: I put a small set of drawers in there as a replacement until we can order a new one at the end of the month and I have to say the room looks great :) Cant wait to order the baby stuff to put in there, its going to look amazing.


----------



## wild2011

pmsl wiggler, a few weeks ago we moved my eldests room around, and as we moved the chest of drawers we decided to put it on our huge landing for babies stuff to start with and then have wicker tubs on top for nappes etc. dh started to lift it down the stairs, and i was gently assisting though told him it was too heavy and awkward for me so he said its ok i got it, the min i let go the drawers and dh flew downthe stairs, at the end of it the drawers were a pile of planks pmsl, now need ot buy drawers for the baby, haha


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: The annoying thing is i would give Dylan my chest of drawers box up my clothes, but my chest of drawers wouldn't survive the move either :dohh: we REALLY need new furniture. 
Found a set of drawers for £40 frm Argos. cheap and cheerful, they are narrow too so should be able to fit 2 sets in there, one for Dylan, one for bubs.

Dylan has been a little terror today, really screaming and tantruming, looked in his mouth and 2 more teeth are coming through, poor little man. 

Baby is having a good fidget at the moment, its so funny watching my belly move :)


----------



## wild2011

there are cheapy cheapier ones on asda direct, have u got one ne where near u cos they do collect in store, or delivery, weve got some for us as we have a huge walk in wardrobe so only need them for undies and pjs , kids have some huge expensive ones, why do we always get the shit stuff for ourselves? lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> lol Lisa, didnt do anything for me infact i put on :haha:

Wild... stop saying these things rofpmsl... One of the BIGGEST reason I chose to BF was the promised 500 calories burnt off a day pmsl I am totally not against FF for babies, Joshua is perfect lol, I did say BF was primarily selfish reasons lol I have a wedding to attend soon after fidget comes along, and as bridesmaid I need to look half decent lol 

Right need to dash to the post office to collect my BnB clothing parcels yay! lol Then back to work. Im up way high on cloud 9 today... that glum feeling I had at the weekend has so gone, I had a near perfect evening last night that has just put a smile deep inside me and its radiating in everything I do :)


----------



## wild2011

pmsl, i dindt on ne of mine, but being told to eat more as i wasnt eating much didnt help cos when i stopped bf i carried on eating larger meals lol, so self inflicted on my part. i think some people loose some dont, im sure ur self diciplined enough to be good! :) xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I didn't put on much when I was preggers with Dylan, then lost it all quite quickly, apart from the jelly belly, I think BF helped with that. This time I am doing BF and healthy eating and going for long walks with Dylan and bubs.


----------



## wild2011

thats they way i walk lots ne way, and half of my gain over the yrs has been portion size and picming cos of the kids, so im going to start eating smaller healthy wholesome meals that fill me for longer and i walk loads ne way, also lay off the alcoholx


----------



## Wiggler

WOO, OH got in touch with the housing assocation, they never commented on the noise Dylan makes, but hav said if we go to the council we should be able to go up a band and we are on their official mutual exchange list!! YAY x x


----------



## wild2011

:wohoo: fantastic newsx xx


----------



## BizyBee

I haven't given much thought to after birth work outs. I'm glad it will be spring, as I plan on taking lots of walks. I really dislike yoga so I may try an aerobics or zumba class. I used to run a 15k race every July (for fun, not competitive) but obviously won't be in any shape for that. If I feel up to it though, I may attempt to do the 5k. It depends on whether or not I can run a few weeks after bubs is born. If I have a c section, there's no way I'll be able to do the race. Instead, we'll just go watch hubby do it and meet him for the after party (which is the best part anyway!)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It just never friggin ends!

Less than 24 hours after being released from the hospital for myself, I'm headed right back up for the little boy who woke with a 102 degree fever and croup. I can't keep missing these friggin exams and here we go again!


----------



## 24/7

Fantatsic news wiggler!! :D 
Sorry you are having a worrying time mommy3. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh Brandi. hope he is ok!! 

Back from work, the rest of the day is mine yay!! Well I really NEED to compose a letter for work and send in my MatB1 form Ive only got 3 days left in which it has to arrive oops!! Im good at sorting out everyone elses bits and pieces and paperwork, but when it comes tomorrow its always tomorrow, and of course tomorrow never appears! *chuckles* me bad!! lololol 

i think Im going to be ok diet wise once fidget comes along. I havent craved anything really, so my eating habits are still very good from my preconception diet, and I think i can maintain that routine once he is here too. I'll definitely make more of an effort to walk places, like school run etc. I need to take my car now as I need to shoot off for work but I wont have that need once fidget comes (its a massive hill so I might not always walk when Im on mat leave prefidget as I be big and round lol). This wedding has really helped keep me focused though, she is my best friend and Joshuas God Mother, im honoured to be her bridesmaid and I will look good on the day :)


----------



## wild2011

im sure ull look amazing hun :) x


----------



## Wiggler

:( I just had a huge cry. Dylan wouldn't stop screaming, he is tired and couldn't nap this morning cos them upstairs though it would be fun to do DIY all morning, then sthey started banging cos he was screaming, me and OH ended up shouting at each other and everythings just such a huge mess :cry:

I told OH to try and get tomorrow off as I am really struggling with Dylans constant screaming at the moment and I can't even take him out for aproper walk. Going to take him out to the garden this afternoon though, I don't care if it screws my pelvis up, if the screaming and hitting stop for an hour I'm happy.

I just feelso alone and miserable :cry:


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: if i were closer id come and take him and sienna out for a run around, u can only do wats phisically possible xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun :hugs: I'm just so stressed at the moment and I keep thinking if he is like this now, how hard is going to be when we have a newborn too. 
If OH gets tomorrow off then I'm going to dose myself up with paracetamol and going to take him to the park for an hour. if he can't get it off I'm going to hope it doesn't rain so me and Dylan can spend some time in the garden.


----------



## wild2011

hope he gets it off hun, off to put some slap on, ive been sat crying for a good hour on fb to my half sister about my dad, hes such an arse, but i still cry about him not caring, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: wiggler hun I cant imagine how bad it must be for you to be in pain and not do the things you love with Dylan!

Did you buy that baby bag you were looking at? The YM one, Im pretty sure a BnB lass is selling the exact same one you posted a pic of for £28 posted :) its on the buy section (not that Im looking in there lol)


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww :hugs: for you too wild hunni xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: :hugs: wild, hope you feel a bit better now

New its sooo hard, especially when I see him looking out the window and I know I can't take him out. Not get the bag yet, if I do get it, it won't be until I have bought everything else.

Well I decided screw my pelvis and took Dylan down to the garden. Owie stairs hurt! was soooo worth it though, he had so much fun. first he played with his footballs, then he decided it would be fun to mow the lawn with his hands :rofl:

OH text and he cant get the day off, but he is going to do something with the garden tonight so Dylan has a bit extra room to run around and find something to put down there so I can sit down, so when we go down there tomorrow we can stay outside a bit longer.

Also, this made me laugh my head off... It would appear my son is a typical male, he came in took his wellies and coat off and then took his trousers off and threw them across the floor before getting on the sofa :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

New- With my son I lost 40 lbs in 12 weeks with breastfeeding alone. I couldn't workout because my body didn't take delivery well. I had lots of bleeding for 8+ weeks, lots of pain and heart palpitations. 10 more lbs came off in the next month following when I went back to work. My last 10 lbs stuck around until I started doing pilates/yoga.


----------



## Inge

grrr!!! Im having major troublebreathing and yesterday my right leg kept giving way and buckling at work :wacko: I posted on facebook 10mins ago to a friend about it and OH's ex posted on her wall "whats wrong with newly pregnant people who get a little pain or cramp and their dying? they should wait til the baby comes ha" :growlmad::growlmad: I hate her sometimes :growlmad: :growlmad:They have a little boy who's 8 and you can tell he's getting in on her stupid behaviour towards us. I cant even go up a flight of stairs without struggling to breathe and work is getting really uncomfortable with my hips aching so much. She had a go at me a week ago because OH's bank card got chewed up and he couldnt give her anymore money so she decided to send me a lovely message about what a terrible dad he is and how he's selfish and childish.:growlmad: Trying not to stress out but im really upset now. Also on the 28th we have a final meeting at work and that will prob be the last time I work :cry:
She's is really messing with the wrong person and I just feel so upset and angry cos its all going wrong :cry: sorry for the rant girls


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge hun if you are struggling so bad to walk etc you really ought to be seeing a doctor, or at the very least taking advice from your kidwife. Pregnancy is not the easiest of experiences, but it shouldnt be so painful and unbearing either! bubs might be just sitting on a nerve, or your ribs might have taken a shove up and it may very well be nothing, but it could be something they can fix for you! take it easy, dont extert yourself and get some advice :hugs:

Lucky, thank you!!! I have about 25lbs to go until Im at my ideal weight, so realistically If I look at losing say another 18-20lb because Im unlikely to get back to perfect, I'll be happy :)

Im gutted, had a mad afternoon, Joshua needed new school shoes tonight as he came home from school in tears his toes were catching on his shoes. (anyway lady said they are actually ok but we got a size bigger as he clearly was in discomfort). Then he needed some new gear for karate so did that while i was in the town, and then had to race back for karate lesson so picked up a bag of chips on route... my most fav take away food ever chippy chips and beans lol.... got them home and I dont like them :( Im proper gutted lol It just tastes of warm/hot... no flavour lol Its just not tickled my taste buds at all, and the chippy I used does the best chips in the world lol

Right shouldnt be here lol... karate in 15 minutes and got to sort the little man out lol Hope everyone is wearing a smile when I get back xx


----------



## miss_kitty

Hey everyone, thought I would share the scan results today... 

...It's a baby boy !!!!!

It certainly wasn't hard to tell, he was relaxing with his legs wide open lol. The sonographer was amazed at how well endowed he is! I think he will grow into it but I wasn't expecting something so... Well... OBVIOUS!! 

I am over the moon though :) Really happy that baby is ok, I was worrying myself silly last night that there would be a problem but no, everything was fine.

x x x


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations kitty!! :D Our little boy is the same, a huge show off!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

congrats miss kitty!!!!!

I'm feeling a bit better now, OH took Dylan out and I just laid down and snoozed on the sofa. Dylan went straight to sleep at bedtime and OH is making dinner. He is being so sweet to me today.

Bubs has been so active today. Maybe he/she knows I'm struggling today and wants to give me a little boost :)

x x x


----------



## miss_kitty

Thank you girls :)

Wiggler, a bit of sleep always does good, how great is it that your OH is looking after you, you lucky thing. Of course, I think us women deserve a bit of spoiling while we are pregnant, after all, we are carrying the baby!

My little one completely turned last night so his head is facing downwards, it was such an unusual feeling! Then his head (I think) was hard against my stomach, I could feel it! I love it now that I am feeling movement! Has anyone else had this at around 21 weeks where their bump changes shape because of the baby moving?

x x x

x x x


----------



## Inge

thanks new x 
I know pregnancy is tough but cos its my first I dont know if its normal and if when I tell people they make comments like "you just cant handle any little pain" it makes me think maybe im making it worse then it really is? Then I dont want to go to the dr as Il feel im wasting time because its a normal thing to experience in pregnancy. I have my next midwife app on 19th so have so much to talk about to her. Im just going to try to rest on my days off this week. The stress isnt going to do me any good either I know that but everything feels on top of me at the moment :shrug:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhhh hun, make sure you get some 'you time' you're right the stress wont help either. Write everything down you want to talk to the MW about so you dont forget everything. Use common sense hun, if it doesnt feel right, then it probably isnt 'normal'. Some women do have more difficult times of it in pregnancy than others, and that can be all normal stuff, but best to check anything out you're not sure about xx

Miss Kitty huge congrats on team blue.. the boys are taking over in Blossoms ;)

I made a huge boo-boo arghhhhh... Joshua has to grade for his karate every 12 weeks. He LOVES karate and trains really hard, 3 times a week (his choice not mine Id happily go just once lol). i was talking to his instructor the other day and his pregrade assessment falls on my birthday, and so his instructor said nothing was booked or planned yet, the dates could be shifted back a week if I wanted my birthday at home. I was like no no no i dont celebrate them carry on as planned and so its all booked and paperwork issued in class tonight... When Iw as reading I realised the grading date also looked familiar, but couldnt work out why. Only dawned on me, its my little sisters wedding that weekend!!! Arghhhhhh If id have let him move the pregrade, the grade would be the week before oops and its too late now. I told Joshua and he asked me in all seriousness could we not give the wedding a miss, its only one day, and well his grade takes weeks to prepare for ha ha ha Hopefully he is high enough grade now to go on the 2nd batch, give us a few extra hours to get home from the wedding and fit them both in lolol


----------



## wild2011

congrats miss kitty on team blue :wohoo:

all uk ladies baby event at asda starts 18th this month so save soime pennies for spending hehe xx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha miss kitty, my little monkey has turned as well, no more bladder kicks! YAY. he/she is aiming for the belly button now which is much nicer. My bump still isn't too noticeable standing up, but when I lay down I can normally tell which side bubs is laying one as I get a lopsided bump.

Well, dinner was REVOLTING. Warning to everyone, do NOT eat the Homepride honey and mustard chicken sauce, its vile. I actually want to wash my tongue with bleach :haha: 

new - Joshua is sooooo adorable! 

Oh yea, this is really random, but I want to brag as I am so proud. Dylan has been behind on his speech until recently, but the past few days he has been trying to say Mr Tumble and today, he did the sign that goes with it! He's my little genius.. kinda. he still thinks elephants go roar and penguins go quack :rofl: he is so funny, if he didn't tantrum a lot I would want him to stay this age forever!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww wiggler how cute is your little man!! and elephants do roar (kinda lol) :blush: but im not sure penguins quack lol Bless him!


----------



## Wiggler

He is so funny it is easy to forgive the tantrums. I'm just hoping as he hit the terrible two's really erly its hitting its peak now and will calm down soon.

He is starting to put little sentences together now, I am gobsmacked at how fast his speech is coming on, in the past 2 weeks he has said at least 40 new words! And the other day he ate ALL his dinner for the first time in his life, he even looked dissapointed that there wasn't more! I am the proudest mummy on earth!


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats on team blue misskitty!


----------



## meow951

Wow the boys are taking over in here! We need some little girlies to even things up.

Well thanks to you ladies i think i'm going to be out of pocket. I hadn't really looked in the buy section until you mentioned it and there's some good bargains in there! Just got a sleeping bag for £3.50 when they're £18 brand new!


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha meow I just got some bits off her too lol Ive got to stop buying on there, baby has sooooooooooooooo much stuff on the way to me pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

I have ventured into the buy/swap/sell section once since you ladies mentioned it, had a good browse and was suddenly thankful I had no money, lmao. I would have gone nuts otherwise and had to put up with OH sulking for a few weeks :rofl: I am keeping away again now as I know I will just buy buy buy (whch is also the reason I don't have an Ebay account)


----------



## new_to_ttc

You know what I found, the ladies on BnB do not take the michael! The clothes are soooooooooo well priced but they only ask for necessary postage, unlike lots of sellers on ebay! I got bored of ebay, you end up paying loads on postage, for items that dont cost much to post. Although, credit where its due, i did get some vests off there the other day (as I see these are few are far between on BnB lol) and the lady emailed me the next day and said she had refunded me 75p because the postage was 75p less than she thought, bless her! I only paid 99p for 13 vests too i told her to keep it but she still sent it me lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, thats really sweet!

I sorted through a load of the baby clothes earlier and seperated the neutral from the boys clothes and OMG I forgot how much stuff Dylan actually had! Going to sort through the sizes in the next few days to see if I need anymore newborn and 0-3m stuff.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pmsl.. how bad am I... i just paid for a small bundle of stuff and the lady said, oh yes I dont need your address I have it from the other day you bought some other bits... arghhh Im being recognised lolol 

How many little outfits are you guys gathering for the bubas? im well stocked on baby gros and vests as these are necessary and need plenty lol, but I dont know about clothes. Im not one for wanting a NB in little denims, but I have bought a few romper suits and sweet dungaree sets, in NB, and a few more bits in 0-3. Do you recon the babies will be in clothes day time from early on, or after a few weeks? I suddenly feel very new to this baby stuff i can not remember what Joshua wore most days lol I can only picture 2 outfits at NB lol


----------



## Wiggler

I won't be getting too many outfits between ages NB-6 months, just for going out really, Dylan was in rompers and babygrows mainly until then, it was just so much easier to change him after an explosive nappy or he had been sick. after 6 months he was mainly in little outfits as he kept them clean longer :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

My thinking is its hardly going to be summer, so he'll be in a full length coat anyways, so no harm in a babygro, cardigan and his coat when we go out. Outfits for the times he's going to be out, and out of his coat right? i thought Id get some nice baby gros for during the day, and then plainer ones for bed time. Now im not even sure I have any where near enough arghhhh lol


----------



## hopefulmama

I bought loads of baby clothes today, like a full wardrobe for the next year and some.. i love shopping and now i have one more reason haha... it's so funny a shirt i bought my husband like a yr ago, well that designer made a baby one and it was on sale so i bought it today and i nearly died when i saw it.. my husband on the other hand thinks its majorly cheesy hahaha.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol hopeful, Im only buying in bulk for NB and 0-3, because clothing gifts tend to be in 3-6, plus I dont have the storage. Also we in the UK never know what weather we're getting so I guess I will have to wait and see whats expected (not that they usually right lol).

Bet your men are going to look soooooooooooo sweet in their matching shirts awwwww


----------



## Wiggler

lol. just don;t go overboard on it though, we had so much stuff for Dylan the stuff in newborn size was literally worn once and never worn again and he was in NB for weeks!

The one thing I have learnt from last time though is I can never have enough moses basket and cot sheets. Dylan knew how to mess them up really quickly. lol. Oooh, and muslins, I made the mistake of using all Dylans old ones as rags (they are fab for dusting) so gotta buy a load more.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I need to check sheets lol I was given a huge bag of sheets and blankets from a super close friend he little girl is just going into a bed now (ha ha her mums mind she wont stay in her own lolol) but she said there were pram sheets and muslins in it, but when I nosied I only saw blankets, so need to go through it lol Im sure they are all there though between the blankets lol


----------



## Wiggler

I have been looking at the price of cotbed sheets and they are so pricey. I want the kids to have matching bedding so starting from scratch where cotbed stuff is concerned. Gotta keep browsing the web and see if I can find it cheaper anywhere else. 

I'm off to bed now ladies. Going to try and get a good sleep so I can cme up with new ways to keep Dylan entertained tomorrow x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

night Wiggler xxx

I saw cotbed sheets in tesco, ouch at £20 for 2 sheets!!! Try Dunelm and such places hun xxxx


----------



## 24/7

We have bought a couple of sleepsuits that are abit posher for when we go out in newborn, and apart from that just rompers. I am going to get a couple of pairs of dungarees in newborn too, but no proper clothes until it gets chillier in autumn xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Isn't it wonderful that we're at the point of our pregnancies that we can safely spend loads of money that we "don't have" and we have a valid excuse? lol

Anyone bought their "coming home" outfit for the little ones? I MUST SEE PICTURES!!!! lol

My midwife is amazing. I saw her today and told her I had two exams to write today that I wasn't ready for, so she wrote me off school for another day. I love my midwife. I'm so glad I have another night to study for my exams. Feels wonderful.


----------



## lisaf

I think most people tend to give gifts in newborn or 0-3 here... maybe thats because of our baby showers? I wish more people would give the bigger sizes! :)
I won't buy anything above 0-3 that has long sleeves etc because I have no clue what size my kid will actually be when it gets cold again here. My friend's 4 month old started wearing 12 month sizes!!!! 

I don't know that I have a going home outfit yet. I might just use this cute onesie/babygrow that has a doggie on it.
I can't wait to see how my dog and cats react to the baby, lol!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Congrats on your blue bump Kitty :)
Hope all u ladies feeling rough are better soon!
I'm pulling another night shift (overtime need the money ;)


----------



## Soph22

evening ladies! 
welcome to team blue miss kitty! 

wow, so much shopping going on! I'm going to a friend's house for her to help me with my registry on Thursday. I'm thinking I won't buy too much before the shower and then can hunt for deals after I find out what I'm still missing. Shower date is set for March 12th! My mom may even be able to fly out for it, which would be awesome! I miss her!

anyone else having trouble sleeping? I keep waking up so many times during the night- only one or two times because I have to pee. The rest are either cuz my hips hurt from sleeping on my side or... ?? I don't even know why. It's making me really tired and headachey during the day but then I have trouble getting to sleep at night. ech! It seems like we should be getting extra sleep now in order to make up for the lack of sleep coming our way.


----------



## mummy3

Yay for team blue kitty:happydance:

Hopeful, my last preemie was a 33 weeker.

Lisa, the cervical length is ideal at around 5cm, which mine was at the start and was when I went into preterm labour with Anja at just before 33 weeks, 5 days later it was down to 3.5cm and they did the c-section. I've never had it go this short. No stitch now as it would do more harm than good esp as I'm spotting. 

Lucky, didn't do the ffn as was spotting so would have invalidated it. With the monitoring, they do that at the hospital if I get more than 4 contractions an hour, which I'm not atm:thumbup:

I'm very lucky in that the hospital I'm booked in at has an awesome NICU and they already now me from my last birth.

Brandi, hope your son feels better soon, and yay for the sicknote, I remember feeling very greatful for one during my midterms!

Soh, I've always thought of pregnancy insomnia as practice for when baby is keeping us up 24/7:winkwink:


----------



## Soph22

Mummy- I've heard that too! But I don't want to practice! I want to save up my sleep reserves! :haha:
Hope all goes well for you, sounds scary!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm having trouble sleeping from sore hips too.

I confess, when that happens, I lay on my back for 10 minutes to give my hips a rest. 10 minutes won't hurt too much. Have you tried a body pillow, one that will support your belly and hips?


----------



## mummy3

Oh and those wedge things are lifesavers, one to rest your head and one for the bump:thumbup:


----------



## luckyme225

Soph- I have a big ol'pregnancy pillow and I still wake up 3-5 times feeling achy and needing to pee. I imagine it will only get worse from here.

Mummy- Hope your contractions stay away and that little one isn't putting any pressure on your cervix.

I could tell my colostrum was coming in the last two days. I've been getting the stinging feeling I got when my milk came in. Once I realized what the sensation reminded me of I gave a tiny squeeze and sure enough tons of fluid came out.


----------



## Soph22

I do have a body pillow that helps, but not enough- it's just a long pillow. Maybe I should try a specific pregnancy pillow? Think they're different enough to be worth it? 
Sometimes I also sleep on my back, but propped up so that I'm not lying flat. I change positions like 6 times a night at least.


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome to team blue miss kitty. 

Soph, I haven't bought much either cause I am also waiting until after the shower. Hope your mom can make it to yours!

I only get up 1-2 times to go to the bathroom, but I've always seemed to have a high capacity bladder. I do wake up a few times because I am sore and need to turn over, but I fall right back to sleep. 

Can anyone tell me when they do the glucose testing for gestational diabetes?


----------



## lisaf

Ooh, I thought they did the glucose test at 28 weeks?
Yucky that means its coming up :( Guess I'll get told at my next appointment this week if they want me to do one (probably yes given that I'm overweight).


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The glucose test is apparently optional. I didn't have it with my daughter, had it with my son, and my midwife today said I didn't have to do it if I didn't want to, and she doesn't see it necessary as I have no risk factors.


----------



## lisaf

I think in the US it can be more mandatory but it does depend on the doctor. 
If you have no other risk factors you might be able to opt out or convince them to just do a fasting blood test before making you drink that vile stuff etc, lol!


----------



## luckyme225

They didn't give me an option, with my first they just said I needed to have it around 27 weeks or something. The stuff taste just like orange soda to me, so waiting to get the blood draw was the only lame part.


----------



## lisaf

I've heard the orange stuff is ok... I had the lemon-lime stuff. Wasn't pregnant and almost puked trying to get the stuff down.


----------



## Wiggler

No coming home outfit yet, but I did find Dylans yesterday so I will grab a piccy of that tonight when I can use OH's camera phone, its adorable. 

Dylan was awake before 6am for the first time since coming back from my mums. I am convinced its cos he didn't have a nap yesterday, he sleeps really badly when he doesn't nap. I got OH to bring our mattress into the lounge for Dylan to play on today as I'm not feeling great and he loves bouncing about. So far he is loving it. 

Making lasange later, YUM :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

the orange was gross! i almost threw up before they took my blood. the nurse said if i did get sick i'd have to come back and do it again tomorrow. so i just held it down. lol. no way i wanted to drink that stuff the next day too.


----------



## wild2011

Morning ladies, 

new hun re the baby clothes, for me i dont think ill go ebfore end of may/early june and its usually fairly warm, here and i do alot of walking out in the sun so i have so far bought 2 white cardi's one slightly thicker than the other, a load of babygrows, and baby vests, when i go out it will be mostly too warm for a full baby grow so ill buy gender specific footless rompers for when its not too warm and on a really hot day itll be a baby vest with a little sun hat and a pair of socks to keep toes wamr, and a blanket in the carrycot just incase.
i do have a few outfits, mainly cos im out alot, but mainly they will be cheapies form george they always have aodrable shorts and tshirt outfits for boys and girls, i wont be buying any fancy outfits in nb/0-3 except one really nice going out one. 

i say this but chleo was born on 19th may in 2004, and it was so warm she only wore baby vests to bed, and was too hot in sleepsuits, so depends on the weather this yr i guess. 

off to clean a strinky nappy :O


----------



## wild2011

glucose test here is at 28 weeks.But only for those who's close family have a history of diabetes, or their bmi is extremely high. ive had to have it for my last 2 pregnancies, as my mum is diabetic insuline based these days so they do it to be on the safe side, though i was clear last time and assume will be this time too. 

Its viel orange in colour but u can taste mank powder go down i barely held it down last time lol


----------



## 24/7

Sam hasn't moved since last night and no matter what I do he won't move.... :( I'm trying so hard not to flap but it's so hard xx


----------



## wild2011

cup your tummy each side and shake it quite firmly it wont harm but if hes turned and facing ur back that may be why ur not feeling it, drink something sugary about 20 mins before u do it xxx


----------



## 24/7

Will give it a try now xx


----------



## wild2011

let me know how it gets on, i dont feel as much movement as u prob do anyway as im not slim but with all of them if in doubt i can do that on demand and feel movement quite quickly, it wont hurt him, im sure hed rather mummy rocked him than poked lol

i have to drink really sugary drink b4 scan fri night exactly 20 mins b4 too to make sure she/he full of beans. 

will be waiting for news x


----------



## 24/7

I think he may be moving, but because I'm so aware of it, it's hard to tell xx


----------



## wild2011

hmm try n not think about it i know easier said than done, if u have a quiet sit/lie down ur more likely to notice it than pacing about doing things. xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

one time with DS i didnt feel him move for like 18hrs (farther along than this) and L&D did an ultrasound and shook him. he wouldnt move. finally he did. they said he was probably just sleeping and having a lazy day. lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

23+5!
no, it's not my cleavage. it's very close up of my hand/wrist covering my tits. haha.
and you can see my enlarged gallbladder protruding on the right:/

https://i56.tinypic.com/10xyt1z.jpg


----------



## wild2011

bumpage :)


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks girls. I didn't realize the test was optional. I'm still going to take it and hope for the best!


----------



## 24/7

Thanks girls, he seems to be moving about a little bit now, so am feeling happier. We have been told to watch movement because of our cord problems, and this was the longest I haven't felt him, but seems to be ok. xx


----------



## wild2011

glad all is ok hun, if in doubt use that method and if still nothing get on the phone, ive ended up going for a scan on all mfo ine at some point for lack of movement. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Glad your little man is having a little wiggle now 24/7. Dylan was a lazy little baby and I was always worrying where he didn't move much, until I learnt his secret trick. Ice cold coca cola, had to be from a can too. lol always had him fidgeting. This bubs likes the red meat to get him/her fidgeting.

I made lasagne for the first time EVER earlier and it was LUSH. only problem with it was that tehre wasn't enough white sauce, but there is still loads left for dinner so I'm going to make a load of white sauce to smother it. Dylan even ate some! Not bad for a first attempt. Bubs liked it too as he/she is going crazy in there right now :)

Dylan hasn't been tantruming so much today, still more than usual, but he is so much happier. Weather is gross today so can;t take him out to lay in the garden, but going to get OH to take him out for a little walk when he gets home from work while I sort dinner out.


----------



## wild2011

we had lasagne last night nom nom nom. 

ur as bad as me huni call bubs she/he, u call urs he/she automatically go for the gender we already have first, 

well ive been on the buy section and a lady has kindly kept some stuff back for me till friday noght when i know if i need boys stuff or not lol.


----------



## Wiggler

I've gone from thinking bubs is a girl to thinking bubs is a boy again now. I just have no idea. I am very jealous of all you ladies finding out, but I'm going to stay strong, cos I know the extra incentive will be needed when I am pushing. 

Less than 3 weeks til I have my pram and carseat!!!!! YAY!!! and 7 weeks til i order the cot, bouncer and a load of other stuff. I am so excited!!! OH still doesn;t like the spotty ram, and is demanding that we get a new raincover for it, but tough poopy, the prams we had for Dylan were all ugly (he picked) so he has no say x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Glad the little guy is moving now.

When I did the glucose test with my son, no one told me I wasn't supposed to drink the orange drink, and no one told me to eat either, so I got there, waited for an hour, and then they told me I needed to go eat and come back in an hour. Of course, it was negative.

So my midwife just explained that if I absolutely wanted to do it, she could have it ordered, but given that I do not have any risk factors, I could opt out. I don't have any concerns. My blood pressure is normal, there's no family history of diabetes, my BMI is fine, I eat healthily, so I opted out.

Lasagna sounds like a lovely idea for dinner tonight. I now have a serious craving. Thank you!!


----------



## Wiggler

One thing that I'm going to find really weird after having this bubs (assuming there is no complications) is that I will be able to be active this time after. I was put on complete rest by the MW last time, I wasn't even allowed to leave the flat for weeks. Being able to go out for a walk or even just do the housework after a few days will be sooo different to last time. 

Bless OH, he is refusing to use any of his holiday and even working extra to build up extra holiday in case I get another infection so he can spend 6-7 weeks at home. If all goes well he will be having 3 weeks off, but as I have sworn there is no way on earth I am going to the HV he is also building up holiday so he can do that, also so he can come to other apointments too, like jabs and my physio and Dylans hospital appointments. His work is so great, the pay is awful, but they are amazing in other ways.


----------



## 24/7

What buggy are you getting wiggler? xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nothing says "I'm Pregnant!" quite like having your 4th cold in 5 weeks (when you get a cold, maybe, once a year), but as a result of said cold, you sneeze, snot, fart and pee all at once. Wow, I'm talented!!

I guess being 2 weeks away from the third trimester means I should start investing in some panty liners or Tena pads, lol. I've been awake for an hour and a half and I'm already on my 3rd pair of underwear!


----------



## hopefulmama

So i used to think nicole richie was vile when she was all anorexic and gross looking, she didn't get hot till she got pregnant and had kids and kept a normal body weight. Well i came across of photos of her from her last pregnancy last year, and she has the best pregnancy body, she made me want to be pregnant when i saw these photos because she just looked so damn cute... I think when i wear my bikini i am trying to channel this... not quite sure if i do, because i dont wear some stupid thing wrapped on my head, but body wise i am tres jealous considering she was 6 mnths pregnant in these pics.
 



Attached Files:







nicole-richie-pregnant-bikini-body.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6









nicole-richie-pregnant-bikini-body-31.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 said:


> What buggy are you getting wiggler? xx

I'm getting the OBaby Zezu Pramette in dotty black, its gorgeous.

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRW3a0t4XO13eYqM73R2-lGR-y7narMdTgty2yzgEOh9X1FZ5YP

Aww Brandi, I'm the same, constantly have a cold and trying to avoid the much needed Tena for as long as possible. I feel like an old lady!


----------



## Soph22

I have my glucose test scheduled in for 2 weeks from now. (right about 28 weeks) Here it seems to be just a given that you get this test done. Doc said that they test blood for other stuff at the same time- anemia, rh compatibility, etc. don't know why they do the rh again, I already know I'm negative and hubby is positive. I think I have to get that shot soon too. 
My doc's office let me take the glucose drink home, so it's sitting in my fridge right now. apparently the colder it is the less vile it tastes.


----------



## 24/7

I've got my rhesus jab in feb, boo!! Don't need te glucose test thankfully!! 

Fab buggy wiggler, just the style I like xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ladies, for some reason, I can't seem to shake it. I must be the worst person in the world for self-control. I mean, the holidays are over, but for some reason, the belly I gained over the holiday just won't go away. I think I need to slow down on the egg nog and rosebuds.
 



Attached Files:







DSC02792.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks 24/7 I hated the way it looked at first, but its really grown on me. Just can't wait to get it and have a play with it. 

Brandi your bump is looking great!


----------



## Inge

afternoon girls! 
I made a toffee apple crumble last night with honeycomb pieces in the crumble topping and it was amazing! OH loved it so iv saved some for when he gets home at 10pm. Its raining here so am snuggled up in my chair :haha: 
Leo was kicking today when usually he stays quiet in the daytime so I was suprised at his sudden change in pattern. I was leaning on the till and he kept kicking the till as hard as he could. He has a very strong kick for a little baby!:haha:
Got a major headache too and my boobs are aching bad today. Bit of a weird thing to say but they feel like someones trying to pump them or something:haha: hey feel really tuggy :wacko:


----------



## wild2011

24 ive got rhesus shot coming up too, it hurts a bit, lol, always had mine between leg and butt cheek, and fluff me, ouchy. though when i was pregnant with the girls it wasnt snadidly given at stages only if and when u had any bleeds, i did with 2 of mine at the end, and then again after birth if bubs doesnt have ur blood group, my 2 youngest have my blood group and eldest didnt so i only had it once post pregnancy.


----------



## Inge

I have to get the rhesus injection too. Is it just as painful as any injection? I used to get the depo contraceptive shop and that usued to get injection into my behind :dohh: and it didnt really bother me. Must be all the padding I got back there :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

hey ladies :)

Wow i am sooooooooooooooooo sleepy! Fidget was up till gone 2am proper kicking me so so hard no way was mummy getting to sleep! then when I lay down my hips hurt so I turned over and he started again arghhhhh went on for hours, then i had to get Joshua to nursery club by 7.30am... im tired lol I could drop off now but if \I do i wont sleep tonight so will cause myself a vicious cycle lol Fidget has been soooooo active all day too, no idea where he has got his energy from and Ive eaten nor drank nothing new or different. (right this second Im eating vimto bon bons to keep ME awake lol)

Wish we did baby showers in the Uk, can you imagine how much we'd save lolol i dont think Im going to get fidget any more clothes, well unless i need a few vests will make sure i got enough in both sizes. Im not buying 3-6 at all yet, I expect my family might buy 3-6 plus the weather changes so quickly in the Uk, around 3mths it should be the warmer months but could be bad too lol so will buy bits as when I need them lol i do need some cardigans though, i cant seem to find many i like at all lol Ive got 2, but I could do with some plainer ones, and maybe less chunky ones lol


----------



## Inge

does anyone know any shops that sell packs of moses basket blankets cheaply? I dont want to pay lots for them and also how many do you need? Me and OH have no idea how many we will need :shrug: He was talking about some sock he saw for Leo and I was like "Babies need socks?!" :dohh: :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha babys only need socks if u have footless rompers lol Tesco had cellular blankets (safer than fleece!) £9 ish but they were 3 for 2 Personally i thought this was a bit steep, but seems actually i cant find much cheaper, and 2nd hand needs postage and they not that cheap to post! We LOVE blankets so its one of the few things I kept so have plenty and my friend gave me some. Id say 3 was minimum babies love throwing up the milk u just spent an age feeding to them lololol


----------



## lisaf

Aw shoot, I forgot the rhogam shot was coming up :dohh: I know I definitely need it since I'm O- and DH is B+ .
I know they'll want to do the glucose test since my BMI is high... but my weight gain has been minimal, the only person in my family to get diabetes is my grandfather who got it when he was 70 (most doctors say that doesn't count because the whole body starts to fall apart when you reach a certain age :haha:).
I even had a glucose test while TTC and was not even insulin resistant.

I guess I should do it since having GD can of course cause some concerns for the pregnancy, but you can also end up with permanent diabetes as a result. UGH

And my lemon-lime drink was cold... it didn't help at ALL! :( Why can't they concentrate it more so I can just take it like a shot?
I've heard some doctors are ok with using jelly beans... wish that was universal! :(
I don't know if I'll be able to keep it down this time!!!! :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lunch time...and I don't know what I want: The dilemma of every pregnant woman, lol. The cupboards are full, but the only thing that appeals to me is a box of rosebud chocolates.

HELP!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe New, you have a fiesty one there.


----------



## Inge

does anyone in the uk know what happens if you take a library book out but forget to pick it up after you swiped your card? :dohh: :dohh:
I did this the other day and am off down library tomorow to explain. Cant believe I forgot :dohh: I was in a rush to get home from the rain so only picked one book up and left the other on the returns shelf :dohh:
I was at work yesterday and couldnt understand why the printer wasnt working... I hadnt plugged it in :dohh: God baby is real isnt it?! :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Someone get me out of the buy and sell section. :D I'm just about to buy some 9-12 month bits, whoooops!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Naughty 24/7!!! Stay away! x x x


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> Someone get me out of the buy and sell section. :D I'm just about to buy some 9-12 month bits, whoooops!! xx

thats nothing! when Gary was at work the other day he came home with soem 12-18mnth boys tops :dohh: a little bit early for that :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Not having a good day. Somethings wrong with my little guy. He came into me room screaming and crying that his mouth hurts. Gave him some Tylenol and teething tablets in hopes that it would take it away. He still seems to be in pain but he's not screaming anymore. Really hoping it's his last 2 year molar but then he was telling me for a bit that his neck hurt too. Guess I'll see how the rest of the day go and hope it gets better. So hard to see your kids in so much pain. Two more days until my next ultrasound to check on Liam, I can't wait, it's my husbands first time seeing him since 11 weeks.


----------



## lisaf

oooh lunchtime... I've been hungry for an hour... now its almost noon and I have to figure out what to eat.... hmmm


----------



## luckyme225

I had a turkey sausage breakfast sandwich, yummy.


----------



## lisaf

have no idea why I'm so hungry today!


----------



## Inge

I get that too Lisa. Some days I cant stop eating cos im so hungry and days like today when I just pick at cheese filled rolls :blush:


----------



## lisaf

mmmm cheese :rofl:


----------



## Inge

I still have some of my home made toffee apple crumble in the fridge. Might have some when OH gets homes:cloud9:


----------



## luckyme225

OMG Inge, that sounds amazing. I love toffee and apples. So hungry now!~


----------



## Inge

Leo's gpne crazing kicking today. I dont think he's ever been this active :wacko: Iv just realised in 4 months time he should be here....:cry: such a scary thought. But on the plus OH and his brother are taking their boys to watch WWE in birmingham in april and I get to go. Its on the 18th I think so a few weeks before im due. Hopefully I dont go into labour early as Im really looking forwards to it:cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Well I just watched One Born Every Minute on 4OD, and bubs went crazy! I think its cos the netbook was on my lap and the speakers are quite close to my tummy. going to start experimenting with different music tomorrow to see what he/she likes.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I read some where that bubs kicks when they dislike the sound. It was going on about how most expectant mums think the baby is dancing so play it more and louder, but actually the kick is the babys way of saying its loud and vibrates too much turn it off lol 

Wiggler you should avoid having the laptop on your bump hunni, 1 its just not safe and 2 The babies still arent regulating their own heat yet and the laptop can get quite warm underneath.

As for food I walked passed a cafe selling hot sandwiches and bought a pork and stuffing one.... but when I started eating it I didnt really like it as much as the picture was appealling so took the pork off and just had a sage and onion bap lol Thats all I eaten today arghhhh

I fell asleep earlier, only for about 15 minutes, when I woke up it was 6.10 and wow I went into a panic thinking i was going to be late for work, praised Joshua for getting up on his own and was literally about to start making his breakfast when he told me he hadnt had dinner yet!!! lolololol ooops I was literally asleep for minutes but wow I really felt and thought I had been asleep all night lol


----------



## Wiggler

Don't worry, wasn't on my bump, I don't like the feel of anything resting on my bump, makes me uncomfortable. was on my nice squishy legs, get a better veiw that way :)
My netbook is weird as well, it doesnt get hot.. or even warm. LMAO, its been on all day, and I've just felt it all over and its cool. 

I can't wait til the weekend, I've decided I have had enough of being stuck in the flat like a hermit, so me, OH and Dylan are going to the huge park in town. They have a bird enclosure there and Dylan loves it, so want to give him a nice few hours out. Just gotta make sure we have some paracetamol on hand, and we are taking the route that has lots of benches so I can rest lots.

Anyways ladies, I should try and get some sleep, poor Dylan was really grumpy this evening before bed so I can see he isn't going to be a happy bunny tomorrow, I need to be nice and rested so I can deal with the tantrums without wanting to rip my hair out :rofl:

x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh sounds like you have a nice weekend planned :) 

Have a good sleep hun, hope little fella does wake up in a grump!


----------



## MilosMommy7

man, i'm always playing catch up when i get back on! lol. 
no one in my family has diabetes. except for my aunt, but by marriage. i think they'll still do it since i'm overweight.
i bought one thing that was 12mos. and it was a skirt. haha. it was so cute i couldnt pass it up. and wanted her to have it to wear the spring our kiddies turn 1. with my babyshower for DS, my MIL and SIL bought clothes in every size! i even had some 18mos clothes. but DS hasnt worn any of that yet since they're summer style clothes. i hope he can fit into them this summer. he should though seeing he'll turn 18mos in april.


----------



## mummy3

My ob gives the GD test to every woman from 25 weeks. You get to choose the tolerance test or daily blood sugar readings taken at home aparently. I really don't want to do the orange drink :sick: I certainly don't have any risk factors of diabetes, I'm underweight, no family history etc 

Whats for dinner tonight? Need ideas lol:flower:


----------



## luckyme225

We just had homemade mac n cheese with crescents. My little guy wanted to make dinner tonight and I knew it would be easy for him. It was really good though.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont know if Im having a diabetes test lol no one has mentioned it!

I skipped dinner tonight oops!! Its 1am and fidget is starting to settle down i think \i might try sleeping in bed tonight, i managed a few hours last night up there.


----------



## luckyme225

Yes New, try to get some sleep in your bed!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's 9:05pm..I'm trying to figure out what I want for dinner right now. I paid off $3000 worth of debts today, well, technically...if taking out a student line of credit to pay it off counts, lol and it feels great. I still owe that money, but it's less interest, less risk, less hassle, and I owe it only to one place rather than 6. Think I'll celebrate by ordering in.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- everytime i see your avatar photo, i can't believe you are 21 weeks.. you don't look that pregnant, i don't see where the 11 lbs have gone... i know you didn't mention it in any recent post, i just hope you're still not being hard on yourself about it because i think you look great!


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies! 

Dylan woke up before 6am again. But he's in a good mood. My pelvis isn't feeling too bad today for once so going to take little man out for a walk later. The fresh air will do us both some good. I hope it not raining as I really want to get out for a little while.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good morning my fellow preggo poppers! It's 6:00am and I'm awake at the crack of stupid. Isaiah still has a fever and has an obsession with wiping the "yucky nose" he is only convinced he has. It makes him feel like a big boy that he can wipe his own nose, but he still goes overboard.

So I did order in...a chicken quesadilla with french fries and an iced tea. Yum! Should have cost me $30 (I ordered for the husband too) but the restaurant screwed up last week and charged my credit card twice because of the idiot teenage driver, so I got a free meal!

There's no more avoiding it. I have to start writing my exams today. I write the first one in 8 hours, and the second in 9 hours. The other two I write tomorrow morning. I just hope I can stay awake long enough to write the ones today, lol. I'm running on 4 hours of sleep. At least I can have one cup of caffeine, so hopefully that'll help!

On a happier note, only 7 days to my 3D ultrasound!

How are you ladies this lovely dark morning that looks as if I should still be sleeping?


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck with your exams hun. I hope you manage to write them all.

I had an hour long walk with Dylan earlier, we even stopped in to say hello to OH as I couldn't find my keys and needed his to get back in. lol My pelvis is really complaining now, but Dylan is so much happier now that I don't mind.

Jacket potatoes, cheese and baked beans for lunch, I know i should be avoiding beans for a few weeks, but they are yummy and I want them. mmm, yum yum.

I'm hoping Dylan has a nap this afternoon, I'm shattered and want a chance to lay down.

ITS V-DAY TODAY!!!YAAAAAAAAY x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay!!! Happy V-Day!!!

I'm thinking a warm and lovely homemade beef stew for dinner tonight.


----------



## wild2011

happy v day

new unless ur overweight, or family history they wont give it to u x, count urself lucky its vile lol

waiting for a woman to come and view my pram forsale, if she offers a good ammount ill let her take it now i need the space,


scan tomorrow. whooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## wild2011

bowl of hot chicken curry left over form last night, just re-warmed it and have a huge garlic naan to dip in it nom nom nom


----------



## Wiggler

thanks hun! 

Ooh, beef stew, you are making me jealous!! I'll probably have sausages, veg and homemade chips. It doesn't sound nearly as good as stew. x x x


----------



## wild2011

stick some gravy over it wiggler, and be nice nom, i liek that but with creamy homemade mashx


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh gravy.. YUM!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have been craving beef stew for a few days now and it is COLD outside. Geez, it's not even breakfast time yet and I'm already planning dinner!

Think I'll pick up the ingredients after I write my exams. I really want some beef stew and there will be no one and nothing that's gonna stand in my way!


----------



## wild2011

HAHA brandi, u go goet ur supplies, and beef stew it is :D x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So everyone knows who Rush is, right?

They're supposed to be one of the greatest Canadian bands of all time. 

Anyway, they're putting on a show about 45 minutes away from here on April 19, just a week after my 3rd anniversary, and guess who just won two tickets to the show! Oh yeah!

The husband is going to LOVE me...Well, I paid $16.00 to add a ticket protection, since the show is 8 days before my due date...which, in a way is stupid of me because he could easily take someone else, lol. I just hope he enjoys his anniversary gift!


----------



## wild2011

:wohoo:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

One of his acquaintances at work told everyone his wife won tickets on the radio a few weeks back, but he said this only 15 minutes after my husband called him out for some huge lies. So my husband asked me to search around and find out if any radio stations were giving away tickets. Nope, none...but one said they'd be starting in the new year and to listen to the early morning radio. Mike asked me to do so when the giveaway started. 

They play a 5 second clip and you name the song and the album it's off. I'm clueless about Rush, lol, but Mike has the entire discography on his iTunes. I knew the song right away, just had the find the album and BAM! won the tickets!

I don't know how I'm going to hold out until our anniversary to tell him though. I'm freakin excited!


----------



## Inge

congrats on the tickets Brandi x 
OH felt Leo kick last night when we wer watching The Terminator in bed :haha: But then I woke up to some bad tightenings in my tummy again. It feels like the whole of my bump just gets rock hard and tight inside for a few seconds and that happened like 3 times in as many minutes :wacko: havent had anymore since so not sure what that was... Iv had a cheese roll for breakfast and some cheese and onion McCoys (my cheese craving is back!) and later Il have 2 chicken steaks maybe in some bread like a chicken sandwhich :cloud9:


----------



## MilosMommy7

congrats on v-day! mine is tomorrow :D


it's 7:30am, DS is awake and i'm sooo tired! couple of hours OH can wake up so i can take a nap :/


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Braxton Hicks contractions. They'll become more frequent and get stronger as your pregnancy progresses. As long as they're not consistent or painful, you'll be okay


----------



## Inge

BrandiCanucks said:


> Braxton Hicks contractions. They'll become more frequent and get stronger as your pregnancy progresses. As long as they're not consistent or painful, you'll be okay

thanks I was thinking they could be but wasnt sure. I completly forgot im 24 wks on saturday :dohh: My head is so foggy lately!


----------



## MilosMommy7

lol. gotta love pregnancy fog.


----------



## Wiggler

I love baby brain, I actually have a valid reason for being so forgetful now. :haha:

Well Dylan decided he didn't want to stay in a good mood earlier and SCREAMED for 2 hours solid. Poor little man is tired out, but won't sleep. He is a lot happier now though, he is playing with his trains, I tried to play trains with him, but it would appear i am unworthy as he grabbed all his trains and ran off :rofl:

Going to get him some more toys at the end of the month if I have enough money left over after the pram and carseat. A load of his toys broke recently and he doesn't really play with the ones he has left apart from his trains. not sure what to get him though...


----------



## wild2011

i could advise with girls toys, as for boys im clueless, sienna adores her mega blocks, i find i can never have too many, as the girls join in with her too lol, lady that came to view my pram bought it for £150, thatll cover the scan and a few bits lol


----------



## Wiggler

nice one hun! I think I'll deffo be selling a lot of the baby stuff after this one rather than giving it away. Extra money is always good. 

We have millions of mega blocks. He doesn't really like to play with them that often unless both me and OH play too, so thats our weekend thing. I was thinking of getting him a toy kitchen, is that too girly? x x x


----------



## wild2011

no not too girly, theres some really good ones reduced in mothercare, ive got a peppa pig one for sienna but its pink, so have a look around theres loads of unisex ones reduced. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Great, thanks :) Also considering getting him a toy washing machine too as he won't leave mine alone and he makes errors come up on it :dohh: 

I can't wait til he is 5 and can have Lego, I'm going to get loads and loads for him (I don't like Lego.. promise!)


----------



## wild2011

its bloody expensive, thats exactly what i said till i saw how dear it was, the big box's are good but anyrhing else is stupidly priced, even at 5 my kids have mnaed to loose half of it, lol i love lego :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

yea I was looking in the argos catalogue and the prices make my eyes water. My mum warned me if I want him to have a decent amount start buying now as I will end up forking out hundreds of pounds. 

Looking forward to Dylan turning 3 as well, it will be so much easier to buy toys for him, everything is either 18m+ (which is a bit babyish for him, he won't play with it) or 3yrs+ which I get really paranoid with.


----------



## wild2011

i think while its only dyla and ur always with him most 3+ stuff wouldnt be too muhc of a problem, sienna gets ghold of most of the girls stuff and aslong as she is supervised she is ok x


----------



## Wiggler

:) I'm so much of a worrier. lol

I'm very happy with my pelvis today, its not too sore considering I walked about a mile today. I might try to get out tomorrow too if it doesn't get worse overnight. It felt so nice to get out, and its the first time since OH was attacked that I haven't felt nervous about going out without OH or a friend. I think if my pelvis wasn't so bad I would have been OK going into town. I think I may be finally getting over my anxiety!


----------



## 24/7

Sam has been clawing at me all morning and now my girl bits feel very sore where my cervix is, ouch!! Have had a couple of braxton hicks today too, I feel ready to go home now and put my feet up!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww 24/7. Have a nice relax when you get home and pamper yourself :) x x x


----------



## hopefulmama

What is v-day?


----------



## Wiggler

V-Day = Viability day - 24 weeks. a baby born at 24 weeks has a good chance of survival :)


----------



## hopefulmama

ohhhh, sorry had no idea, i kept thinking you guys had your dates off and thought it was valentines day hahahahahaha


----------



## Wiggler

Haha :)

OMG, I had a HUGE lunch and I'm hungry again now... hmm, might make myself a nice honey sarnie :)


----------



## hopefulmama

I'm eating quinoa with brown sugar, almonds and bananas and some watermelon on side...


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful thats a lot more healthy than what I've just eaten. I had the honey sandwich, but when I was making it I saw the Marmite in the cupboard, so made a Marmite sandwich too :rofl:

I'm really liking the sound of honeydew melon right now though, I think I'm going to buy some next week when I do the shopping. :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Gah! You ladies are making me hungry! STOP!! lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya since i've been pregnant i've fallen in love with melons, but especially watermelon... the last 2 days though have been bad sugar days, oreo ice cream, cupcakes, apple toaster struedel and craving soda.... last night i went out for dinner and ate the yummiest veal scallopini in a white wine/mushroom sauce with zucchini and carrots but i also had a huge piece of tiramisu to finish ...so today i'm detoxing and only eating things with natural sugars


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful that all sounds soooo yummy! 

I can;t wait for the local market to be up and running again properly when the weather gets better. They do amazing fruit and veg there (if you get there early) and its sooo cheap. I don't go there much in teh winter cos the stuff they sell is awful and goes bad after a day or two. 

I'm so looking forward to the weather warming up, I love summer food, fresh salads, light pasta's, the occasional BBQ etc etc. Only difference is this year I will stick to my good habits that I pick up in summer, and use them over winter :)


----------



## hopefulmama

I've gained like 4 lbs in the last couple weeks. I have been sooo hungry and eating sooooo much, but not bad stuff until 2 days ago which was just occasional not like junk all day... 
i'll eat a bowl of special k with bananas then i'm hungry like 5-10 min later so i'll have another, then i'll graze on wheat thins with extra sharp cheddar through out the day with apple slices, eat a lot of frozen grapes, then will have a cup of cottage cheese with apple sauce and cinnamon, and thats by like 1 pm ..i just feel like i'm always eatings.


----------



## Wiggler

I've decided i'm not going to worry about weight gain now until after bubs is born. Either way I will be dieting so there is no point beating myself up about treating myself while preggers. As long as I'm skinny in time for the wedding I'm happy. :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So far I've gained 22lbs, which is crazy for me, especially since this seems to be my smallest belly of all pregnancies.


----------



## hopefulmama

brandi thats nuts that this is your smallest, your bump is bigger than most full term people i've seen.. i was gonna ask you if you were sure you were only having one.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I get HUGE in my pregnancies. I'm surprised I don't have stretch marks. This was taken at 38w0d, just 2 days before my son was born:
 



Attached Files:







38 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BrandiCanucks

At 24 weeks with Zoe, my belly measured 25 weeks. With Isaiah, it measured 26 weeks, and this pregnancy, as of Tuesday (a day short of 25 weeks), my belly measured 24.5

Here, you can compare. First is 24 weeks with my daughter, second is 24 weeks with my son, third is 25 weeks with this pregnancy:
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1









24 weeksizzy.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2









DSC02792.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hopefulmama

Ha you're like as big as people with quatuplets! you're also soo young, at least you look it so i would assume that's why you don't get bad stretch marks.

So this is considered the stretch mark miracle worker.. various friends of mine who's sisters and moms were loaded with stretch marks from pregnancy used this oil from one recommending it, now its like their secret weapon...I've been using it before pregnancy just on a daily use and i dont have any stretch marks and my mom and aunts got bad stretch marks.... people might want to look into it. Since being pregnant i also started using Santa Maria Novella Protective anti-stretch mark oil, santa maria novela is the oldest standing apothocary in the world, every year i go to the original one in florence and stock up on soo many things, i had to go to one of the store branches and get the stretch mark stuff though.. i use this combined with the clarins... they're both pricy esp the novella one, but honestly it's not cheap to keep yourself looking good and stretch marks are just not a good look and one of the biggest things we fear and fight as women.

https://reviews.macys.com/7129/34552/clarins-huile-tonic-body-treatment-oil-reviews/reviews.htm

https://www.polyvore.com/santa_maria_novella_protective_anti-stretch-mark/thing?id=4459335
i think this next link is in italian, but i t shows you pictures of the santa maria novella farmacia... it's one of the most beautiful places i've ever seen or shopped in.
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farmacia_di_Santa_Maria_Novella


----------



## hopefulmama

I'm all nostalgic for Firenze now... imagine shopping for beauty and body products in a place like this... this was just one room of the huge beautiful place. I love Firenze, if you ever have the chance to go, GO! 
This was my sitting with the Ponte Vecchio behind me last winter.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1303.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1279.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1318.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya mummies :)

Wow!! I went up to bed around 1.30am and although I didnt settle right away, well i saw 3pm on the clock so was a while, I must have eventually fallen asleep. BUT best part is I think it was a proper deep relaxing sleep, i was so refreshed this morning when I woke, and I dont remember disturbing once after seeing 3am on the clock yay!!! Although I di wake up at 8am, when Joshua should have been in nursery by 7.30am and me at work oops... but the sleep was good!!

I have lost a total of 1st 4lb this pregnant :) Ive maintained now since early December, but I havent gained anything so Im happy with that!

We're going out for dinner tonight I cant be fussed to cook lol I spent this afternoon cleaning the kitchen, I'd like it to stay that way for at least 1 day lolol 

wild, i am technically 'overweight' medically, but I know that Im not on high risk BMI or anything. I guess Iwont be having the diabetes thing the MW hasnt mentioned my weight or it at all. Well except to say it was safe to continue losing it as i was. Nice one on the pram sale hun!! and yay... 1 more sleep to go!!! lol 

Oh on the note of lego, freecycle!!! lolol It is so so so so so expensive, like crazy expensive, try and get some on freecycle. I was so lucky a lady gave me the biggest box of lego ... well if you go on Argos and look at plastic boxes for kids room, Joshua has the blue/red set, they are a good size, and this box the lady gave me filled 2 of them and still some left over!!! Joshua loves lego, he is now doing the sets (Atlantis atm) and wow its expensive, and for so little too grrrr I have a another big box of lego at my parents (what I had as a child lol) but there is no way of getting it to you hmmmm i wonder how much it would be for a courier??? Bet it wouldnt be that much! I'll have to ask my dad if he can get the box down from the loft so I can weigh it. As for boys toys, at Dylans age Joshua loved fireman sam and noddy and thomas and he had all the little villages so he could drive his tracks between lolol Hmmmm not sure what else he had lol oh ELC happyland set grrrrrrrr I hate ELC happyland!!!!!! And I told them so in a very unpolitely worded letter lol Farm and zoo sets ... just bits of everything, if it had wheels or noise he was happy pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

glad you had a good sleep hun! 

I no longer trust all them "miracle" stretchmark creams and lotions, I spent a small fortune on them when I was pregnant with Dylan and they didn't work so not using them this time. 

Dylan has just claimed the plate of grated cheese in the fridge as his own. I don;t mind though, I'm just happy he is eating :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Well the companies haven't claimed them to be that, i juts know atleast 10-15 people who claim it, me as well... When did you start noticing stretch marks in your pregnancy?


----------



## Wiggler

i got them 3 weeks before he was born, so nearly 2 weeks before my due date. I was heartbroken, but they faded really fast after he was born and are barely noticable now. :)


----------



## hopefulmama

So then something helped i'd assume.. dunno 

were you thin before you got pregnant the 1st time?


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I was thin the whole way through, my bump was huge at the end though, my skin just got to its breaking point. I call my stretchies my mummy stripes now :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

One hour to exam time!

I'm torn though, ladies...Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice tonight, or Vancouver Canucks hockey game? I'll be studying through either of them anyway


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- Thanks! I'm up to 14lbs now, that's even with eating healthy :hissy: Now I really want a cupcake and oreo ice cream! I didn't start getting stretch mark until a couple weeks before delivery. I got away OK since I didn't get any on my belly but my hips got hit.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky your welcome. im up to 15 lb now .... sorry about making you have cravings... I'm over the cupcakes but everyday i have atleast 1-2 spoonfuls of the oreo ice cream... its soooooooo good... it's my naughty treat of the day haha... i'd be concerned if i was having a bowl a day ha.


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh ice cream.. I would kill for some cadbury's dairy milk ice cream now, but I can't fond the stuff anywhere. I shall have to try some ben and Jerry's at some point, I've never tried it. 

Any flavour reccomendations ladies?


----------



## hopefulmama

cookie dough, brownie batter, mint chocolate cookie, peanut butter cup, half baked.. just to name a few hhahahaha


----------



## 24/7

Gosh, Sam is still bashing away at me, and has barely stopped all day!! :D 
Hubby late home, and dinner is cooking so need to slow it down, sweet and sour chicken and vegetables with rice. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

My stretch marks with Joshua broke out right at the end of his pregnancy too... I was like 38 weeks and clear skin, then 38wks+ and like a road map ha ha ha I used mandarin oil on my skin throughout pregnancy. Ive not used anything this time, it just delays the inevitable pmsl


----------



## wild2011

stretch mark products are crap, ull either get them or u wont, and no matter how much anyone in my family uses they still get them lol they do a cheap one in asda now, which is suppost to help keep thigns tidy, some fo those products are so damn expensive,

literally less than 24 hours to go, ok its finally almsot here and im finally less stressed about it, please please please be good baby lol or ill be sleeping there till they find out. haha

having all day breaky for dinner, with loads of mmushrooms and hardly any meat, maybe a lil piece of bacon and a cumberland sausage nom, im starvcing but waiting for dh before i eat. 24/7 ill have ur hubbys it sounds lush x


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- looks like we are gaining at the same pace! I don't look nearly as good in a bikini as you though. Cellulite is beginning to hit. I'm going to have a pig out day tomorrow for my ultrasound. Going to eat a piece of cake before my ultrasound to get baby moving then we are going to celebrate with pizza tomorrow night.

Wiggler- half baked all the way. Nothing better then chocolate and vanilla ice cream mixed with cookie dough and brownie batter. I had some the other week and had a huge smile on my face haha.


----------



## hopefulmama

24/7.. yummmyyyy sounds good. 
I'm making braised short ribs tonight with roasted garlic & parmesan mashed potato, asparagus and for dessert i'm doing mixed berries with fresh vanilla whipped cream over little sugar free short cakes ... i wish i could start making it now to have in a few hrs hahaha


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pmsl how can you have an all day breakfast without the meat? Wouldnt that make it grilled vegetables with beans and toast lololol 

Ive just had a grilled chicken salad and jacket potato. i wanted lasange but was thought it may be too greasey as I was eating out, I had no butter or dressing, and still I felt a bit icky after eating. I started with a bit of indigestion and worried a bit that it would get painful like last time but thank fully its passed now.


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- oh ya i have a wee bit of cellulite right now on side of thighs that i NEVER had before... and thank you.. i feel really big though, like i look 7 months not 5... btw i LOVe half baked.. its the best shit ever.. the combo of everything amazing hahaha, i also like their cookie dough cause they don't have those big hard chunks of chocolate....


----------



## wild2011

not without meat just not much meat, lol a small sausage and a tiny slice of bacon, im a meat aholic at the mo but really fancy toms,toast loads of mushrooms, and egg. may pinch a chip or 2 of dh too, lol

sounds nice new, nom


----------



## Wiggler

Wild you must be so excited! I can't wait to hear what team you are on. 

Just checked the Tesco website and they have half baked! Going to get some of that, its really expensive though. So if its as delish as everyone says it will be an ocassional treat :)


----------



## 24/7

I'm really craving lasagne and garlci bread!! :( I have never attempted lasagne as every time I try and make the white sauce it comes out odd, probably because of the GF flour and odd milk - Anyone have a recipe for the white sauce and garlic bread? If you do I'm making it tomorrow!! :D:D:D xxx


----------



## hopefulmama

you're talking about the bechamel? send me your recipe and i'll tweak it for you, because i make amazing lasagne


----------



## wild2011

wiggler im glad its expensive, i cant even bare looking at the calories lol, id eat the whole damn tub too so we stear clear, im a lover of a little bit of cornish ice cream and huge fresh strawberries in the summer, we dont tend to do puddings, unless a brithdya or xmas etc. x


----------



## 24/7

I don't have one, I've only ever done flour, milk and er something else I can't remember. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

what flour, corn flour is the best and a bay leaf lobbed in, ive not got my recipes here there at mums grrrrrrrr


----------



## new_to_ttc

Urghhh cant stand ben and Jerrys lolol I love ice cream, well i did prepregnancy lol, and tried lots of b&j's but nah urghh lol I love Mackeys strawberry and cream ice cream mmmm but thats like gold dust to get hold of, they only do the vanilla now grrrr but Morrisons do one similar and its passable lol Ive not had any ice cream in wowsers I bet 10 months!!!! lol (not exactly calorie friendly lol)


----------



## wild2011

talking of garlic bread, i normally adore garlic but really struggling with it this pregnancy, planning on dropping kids in school tomorrow, coming home to pay all my bills online, tidy up do my huge pile of ironing, change the beds, come on bnb , pick kids up have a bath to waste some time, then off for the scan, god it sounds so simple but im not leaving till 5.30ish so its gunna be a long old day.


----------



## hopefulmama

with bechamel, you make it separately then mix tomato in with it :

Ingredients
5 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
4 cups warm whole milk
Pinch of fresh nutmeg
1 1/2 cups tomato sauce (see recipe below)
Salt and white pepper

Preparation
In a 2-quart pot, melt the butter over medium heat. When butter has completely melted, add the flour and whisk until smooth, about 2 minutes. Gradually add the warm milk, whisking constantly to prevent any lumps from forming. Continue to simmer and whisk over medium heat until the sauce is thick, smooth and creamy, about 10 minutes. Be careful not to boil the bechamel sauce. Remove from heat and add the nutmeg and tomato sauce. Stir until well combined and check for seasoning. Set aside and allow to cool completely.


----------



## wild2011

white sauce for lasagne doesnt contain tomato, it must be different over there, cos here the 2 layers stay seperate x


----------



## hopefulmama

its called bechamel, thats the white sauce.. the proper italian way of making it is by doing the bechamel separetly then adding tomato sauce so its a light red/pinkish hue....
you dont have to add them.. you can do separate layers.. like most americans use ricotta cheese which is not the right way of making lasagna and it makes it gross IMP... but you can make the 'white sauce' with that recipe just don't add the tomato to it.


----------



## luckyme225

Yum, that sounds good hopeful. Sounds about the same way I make white sauce for biscuits and gravy. When making the whole thing do you use ground beef and how long do you cook it with everything, noodle, sauce, etc for and at what temp? Never made homemade lasagna and now I'm craving it haha.


----------



## 24/7

I'm going to give it a go, thank you. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Woop! for the first time today I am stuffed. My sausage and chips for dinner turned into a fry up :) yum yum :)

I am so weak, I told myself today that I would only have a little bit of baked beans and I've eaten nearly a whole tin!! GRRR I told OH not to buy any, I have no willpower :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Beef stew is on the stove, only 2 and a half hours until dinner time! Yum!


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, make sure you enjoy it hun!

Got major tummy cramps at the moment from the beans :( Feels like I am trying to digest a cactus :(
I am going to miss my jacket tatties, cheese and beans. What jacket tattie topping can I use instead thats cheap? x x x


----------



## 24/7

I feel like I have a cactus in my lady parts!! :( Anyone else had that sort of pain? xx


----------



## Wiggler

ouchies hun, that sounds sore! Has your little man been giving you a bashing?


----------



## 24/7

He has been non stop all day long today, so wondering if its that? Little monkey. xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, I will!! I have to go out and attend a Kindergarten Information Session for Special Needs Children tonight, so I won't get to eat it right away, but it smells so darn good right now


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- i make my own sauce from scratch and saute ground sirloin w/garlic and union then put it in the sauce and let it sit all day... then i let the noodles sit in hot water for an hour or so, i dont boil them because i dont want them too soft because then they break and get sticky... once thats done i use a glass pan, put meat sauce as my base, then first layer of noodles then more meat sauce, some of the bechemel(sometimes i mix it with the sauce ahead of time, sometimes i dont), i buy fresh smoked mozzarella and slice it thin myself and also do it with fontina (its a good melting cheese with a lot of flavor), you really don't need to put the extra cheese in but i LOVE cheese. then another layer of noodles, so on and so fourth, then one i'm done i grate and shave fresh parmesan on the top, let it cook for 25- 30 min then under broiler for 3-5 min to brown top just right.. and voila... if you want the sauce recipe i can PM it to you.


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 that probably has something to do with it, with Dylan if he was a bit too active near my cervix it was soooo sore. 

No suggestions on toppings for jacket potatoes from anyone? :(


----------



## 24/7

I love cottage cheese!! :D Or tuna and sweetcorn. :D
Hopefully just that, it did feel like he was scratching it earlier?! :o xx


----------



## Wiggler

ooh, great suggestions hun, thanks :)

Scratching?! ouchies! your cervix is probs a little tender from taking a battering. 

I'm deffo going to get some dip in too so I can have carrot sticks, they are so boring on their own


----------



## new_to_ttc

tuna and cheese, chilli, cheese and pineapple/onion, cheese and ham, bbq sauce (maybe with cheese lol). maybe just cheese rofl... i have beans, alphabetti, numbretti ot if things get bad i have hoops or disney princesses lololol.... Im having a bad day if all I have got for me tatto is batman or spiderman pasta though rofpmsl


----------



## 24/7

I want a cottage cheese with chives jacket potato now, haha!! XX


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh yum, I'm looking forward to trying out lots of new toppings. 

I could devour a tub of cottage cheese with pinapple now, yum!


----------



## new_to_ttc

urgh i dont like cottage cheese lol

24/7 my lady bits feel like i been kicked between the legs today lol, fidget is kicking really high up too so no idea whats thats all about lol I think I may still be a bit bruosed from Christmas (someone pushed a table towards me quick and it was just sooo the wrong height and I got hit by the corner of the table) it was feeling better but maybe its not completely better lol oops!


----------



## 24/7

These boys, they are funny little things. :D

Sainsburys sell cottage cheese in four packs like yogurts to keep it fresh too. xx


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful - Thanks for the recipe. That would be awesome if you could PM it to me! I think I'm going to have to make it next week and I bet it taste so much better than the frozen kind. My husband and I love cheese so I can see us adding the extra cheese.


----------



## 24/7

V DAY FOR ME!! :D:D:D:D:D
I can't believe it is here already!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Happy V-Day hun!!!

I have a very miserable little man today, he is really really tired and has spent the whole morning screaming. he won't go to sleep and I finally got him quietish on the sofa. Its going to be a loooooong day I think unless he has a nap :(


----------



## 24/7

Sorry Dylan isn't feeling very chirpy today. :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

I just hate that when he is like this he punches and kicks and screams his head off. Its so upsetting. I'm hoping he will be ut of this by the time the baby is here or I am going to find it soooo hard :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Woot! Well I brought quiet time forward today and after 10 mins of screaming his head off he is now playing quietly (and happily) in his room!! I'm so happy, hopefully he will be back to his usual smiley happy self later. 

2 weeks 1 day til i order the pram and caseat! I am so excited its unreal!!! Luckily it gets delivered just before I see my mum next so I can see how easy it is to strap the seat in to her car :)


----------



## wild2011

new im with u, i hate cottage cheese yucky lol

wiggler sorry dylan not happy chappy :(


Happy v day 24 :wohoo:

it's friday, I will be leaving promplty at 5.00 to travel to my scan in Cardiff, it's not till ^.20 but rush hour and its a an hour away. better make it in time 5.00 is the earliest my mum could pick me up, and BUBS U ARE BEING WARNED TO SHOW URSELF, U LITTLE MONKEY!xxxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's so cool about the car seat and stroller, Wiggler. Wish mine could be delivered, but nope, I have to squeeze the box into my tiny car, lol.

So I got in trouble last night. I haven't really been home over the last week and I found a letter in my mailbox. I'm pretty sure they were not allowed to, but they did anyway. I live in a housing complex and so if any maintanence or modifications need to be done to my unit and I'm not home, the property manager has a master key to get into my house. Well, they were in not too long ago to fix my furnace, and yesterday I found a letter in my mailbox from the Children's Aid department stating it was discovered in one of the upstairs rooms that I had an out of date and dangerous crib, and had until Friday (today) to buy a new one. So guess what I did at 11:00pm last night rather than study for my exam? Yup..bought a new crib. It's not assembled at the moment as that is definetly a 2 person job, but I hope they are satisfied. I bought a new mattress, the most firm they carried, but it's still not as firm as the one I currently have, so I'm taking it back. Get my $60 back, lol. The crib was a good price and it converts into a double bed afterwards so I won't have to worry about buying another bed when the time comes.

Anyway, off to study. My exam is at 9:00am and it's 5:40am right now.

Oh, and did anyone hear all that hullabaloo about the Zodiac signs changing?


----------



## Wiggler

Wild hope bubs gives you a nice potty shot.

Good luck with your exam brandi!

Dylan is asleep! His first nap in days, I am so happy. I've managed to get a bit of tidying done and made myself an instant pasta thingy for breakfast, now just relaxing until he wakes up.

x x x


----------



## wild2011

done cleaning, so achieved something today haha, ironing may get left as it is i cant be arsed


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG Brandi, are they just allowed in and to snoop?? Thats bang out of order!

Wiggler glad the little fella is napping, hope he wakes up less grumpy!

Happy V=day 24/7 yay!!!

5.5 hours Wild woohooooooo...... hope bubs co=operates lol

well, I just been to my consultant appointment and it was good news and well some not as good (but i dont think bad) news! Fidget has the all clear on his heart :happydance: and brain fluid (had no idea it was in question!) :happydance: however, because of my PCOS I have to have the diabetes test, no big deal (well except thanks to you ladies I know Im not going to like it lol). There is also some question of the placenta condition, and they are going to prepare for a retained placenta, so i will have a restricted labour and will be given the drips when i go in (they are not going to wait and see as it may result in surgery again so going to try and prevent it happening). They also havent ruled out the high stillbirth risk. Even though fidget is a boy, which ultimately means he cant be in any way molar risk (only girl pregnancies) they are concerns about the placenta could be molar related (as could Joshuas have been although was never concluded) so they still think they will induce me between 37-40 weeks. Oh and they said i have lost too much weight now, and so fidget needs a growth scan at 32 weeks, and Ive had to have bloods and urine (which had protein in whatever that means). so all in all, I have a list of appointments as big as my arm, but his heart and brain and general developmenmt is all ok :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They are allowed to come in to my house if they provide 24 hours written notice, but they are not allowed to search the rooms unless they have a written order to do so, which they do not.

I had been considering getting a new crib anyway, just couldn't afford it at the moment. The crib I had was a drop-down side rail crib from 1995 and has been through 6 kids. The teething bar is gone and while sturdy, the crib easily could rock, making it seem unsturdy. The crib I bought last night only cost $100 and it converts to a double bed.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its not the point though no :( 

Im sat waiting for the baby's hammock to arrive. I was so long with the consultant I was sure id miss delivery again, but there was no card like yesterday so hopefully that means I havent miss it yay!


----------



## Inge

Ok as some know I was having braxton hicks yesterday on and off. They were quite painful and I was getting bad back pain and feeling sick/weak headed so phoned midwife for advice. She said go down to midwife centre to get checked over. They did a urine test and it came back all clear for anything. Baby was having a good heartbeat and all my temps/bp were fine too. But because of the pains and how I was feeling they phoned the big hospital in Bath and they wanted me in so they could check me over. I went to Trowbridge hospital at 6pm and got home 9pm :dohh: OH was allowed to go home early and got in at 915pm instead of 10pm so drove me to the RUH. They did another urine test which showed lots of protien and white blood cells so they think its an infection somewhere but not sure where abouts. Theyv sent it off so have to see midwife tomorow to get result and antibiotics :cry: I told them about my pain in my hips joints and the nurse said it shouldnt be hurting that much in that place yet so I have to take it easy and not stand or walk for too long at a time :cry: Then finally at midnight I was let out and we got home at 12:30am. Im knackered and cant sleep anymore but need too. My legs are still weak and Iv got a period type pain in my bump still and OH had to go to work and I couldnt stop crying cos I wanted him with me :blush: I might go to my mums later to be looked after so im not on my own and able to rest more :shrug:


----------



## wild2011

Inge sorry ur not feeling good, try and take it easy. hopefully the antibiotics will help.

new glad that things were better, hope the rest of ur appointments go ok x

ok done some ironing then gave up, cant be arsed wiht that im far too excited haha.

sienna is amusing me shes started talking to the telly, so weve had her saying bye bye to all the teletubies, and also running roudn shouting mr tumbllllllllleeeeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww Inge hun, definitely go to your mums and let her look after you!!! Hope you are feeling better soon! :hugs:

Wild, cant wait for you to get back lol I havent seen Mr Tumble in ages, I miss cbeebies lol We on cartoon network and weird things like that in this house lol


----------



## wild2011

lol im sick of ben ten, no boys yet its on continously for chloe and driving me mad, grrrrrrrrrr that and spongebob lol


----------



## wild2011

i should imagion it'll be between 8-9 i get online,


----------



## Wiggler

Inge - :hugs: I hope you feel better soon hun

new - sounds like the doctors are taking great care of you! And great news for the heart and brain!!!

Dylan is awake now, and in a good mood! YAY. I was even honoured with a hug and a kiss from him.


----------



## wild2011

aww bless little dylan, sienna is just drifting off into the land of nod with her feet digging in my bump shes been prodding it with her toes haha. its quiet on here today grrrrrr come on girls i need to keep myself busy lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

ben 10, Jonny test and and oh I forget the other one we have on in here lol I love it when Strawberry shortcake breaks them up in the middle lolol


----------



## Inge

right im very upset now. after yesterday oh's ex wrote lovely facebook message to everyone to say how im faking everything and Im just a hypocondriac. and that if oh spends a second more attention on our boy then hers shes starting world war 3 with us :cry: Im so tempted to just leave the whole situation right now cos I dont want her to try to ruin things for us. She's maing OH out to be some evil man who has kids with everyone then doenst bother :dohh: and her freidns are all believing it :dohh: im off to my mums now and dont know what to do after that :cry:


----------



## wild2011

couldnt u block her of fur fb and suggest ur oh does, that way she cant see ne of ur unfo and u wont be tempted to look at hers, let her get a gripp, dont let it get to u, u have more important things to worry about x


----------



## Inge

I blocked her once and oh has too but I had a look at her facebook page (i know it was stupid) cos I knew she'd been stirring things up and wanted to know what she's been saying about us. Just dont know if I can put up with someone like that in our lives. we cant understand why she doesnt just move on and let us have our own lives :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Inge, she sounds awful hun. She is probably jealous :hugs: Try and ignore her and havea brill time at your mums!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge it must be really difficult for you hun but you really need to try and not look or let her get under your skin. Stress is the one thing you can do without. Whats more important to you, a twits opinion and all her little trolls, or your family, your OH and little baby boy!! Even if she said you had grown 3 heads, purple spots and a pink tail... let her have her childish ways, honestly ignoring it and not rising to it is the best come back you can have. That will be far more powerful. If she knows she has upset you she'll revel in it and do it all the more. :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

totally agree with new.

blah got a haeadache,


----------



## MilosMommy7

inge - :hugs: like wiggler said, she's definitely jealous! i know it's hard to not let someone get to you. but she'll get over eventually. either that or she'll get even more jealous when she sees him doing the exact opposite of when she's accusing him of being like because then that makes her look dumb. hahah.



also, today is v-day! :D


----------



## Wiggler

Happy v-day MilosMommy!!!!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

wish me luck ladies. i'm traveling with SIL today. 2.5hrs there and 2.5 hrs back and it's snowing! ugh, i hope people arent driving like crazy. i'm gonna be so nervous of a car accident :/


----------



## new_to_ttc

happy V-day milos :) have a safe trip, just take your time and let the idiots passed. 

Wild maybe you over excited lol, have a drink and a paracetamol xxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im getting frustrated with this courier firm now!!! I rang them last night when I received a 'we missed you card' and the guy didnt even take my name or reference number, just said they'd automatically send it out today. So Im sat here twiddling my thumbs, and no sign, so I rang them earlier to check that it was on the van (so i wasnt sat here all day waiting for nothing) and although the driver didnt answer his phone, they said they were sure it would be on the van. So im waiting... still no sign and now I have things I need to do, so I just rang them back (I dont mind waiting if i KNOW its coming, but we havent even established this bit yet!). anyway, driver still isnt answering his phone, and only thing the call handler said was 'oh thats strange' I'll ring you back if he rings me back. FFS!! So i still dont know if my baby hammock is coming today or not, but I cant go out anywhere incase he does.

**update, fair play call handler just rang me back lol.. my cot is in the holding bay lol The guy did his Caernarfon run this morning but for whatever reason left it on the van and dropped it off when he called back for his next load so i can go and collect it if I want, or wait until Monday and they'll deliver it. The depot is about 3 miles away so i think i will go and get it lol (spares waiting all day Monday lol). At least its not driving around on some guys van, who has no intention of bring ing it here, otherwise i wouldnt have the option to go and collect it lol


----------



## Wiggler

Grr couriers :dohh: Glad you can pick it up hun.

Dylan is still in a good mood, had a few whines but thats cos he is still sleepy. Today has been fab :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yay!!! Glad you having a good day with him hun, makes it soooo much easier :)

I got my baby hammock :happydance: I sooooo want to unpack it and build it lol Ok who is building their cots as they get them???? Please please say its ok for me to build it lol


----------



## 24/7

Sorry not all the news was good today new, I will be keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs: 
Wiggler, I saw your pram at Bluewater today, it looks fab!! :D xxxx


----------



## wild2011

im leaving in 15 minutes, gulp lol xxxxxxx


----------



## 24/7

I'm here waiting for the results. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Wild, I can't wait to hear what team you are on. I hope bubs behaves!

New - I will be putting my cot up as soon as I get it, put it up, I wanna see piccies!

24/7 I've never been to bluewater, I've heard its fab though, did you get anything nice?

I'm super hungry at the moment, not sure what to eat though...


----------



## 24/7

No purchases today, we went to have a look at the bugaboo in a couple of shops, and just for a wander - I love Bluewater!! :D Then went to visit my friend who just had a baby last week for a little cuddle, and I must admit, since I've been pregnant other peoples babys have really lost their appeal.... 

We have bacon, eggs, chips and beans for dinner, yum!! Have just done the shopping list for the week, as start a seven day working week on monday, so need to be super organised, and now just need to drag OH to shop!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh you meany tease! I want beans... :cry:

I love seeing newborns, turns me all mushy. lol. Not so keen on them when they leave a pressie in their nappies when you are holding them though :rofl:

I love doing the shopping list, then I send OH to the supermarket to get it, he cycles tehre and back with a weeks shopping! I have to admit since having Dylan I have only been to the supermarket about 4 times, only twice with him, our local one is ages away and its just so much easier to do it online or send OH.


----------



## 24/7

I like it. :D Ours is just so expensive, but its payday next thursday, so have tried to do a cheap week, but I like having vegetables or salad everyday, so its not easy!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler I will try and finish the bedrooms upstairs this weekend and get them ready and if I get it all done I will put it up ;) I have a lots of furniture to move around lol

24/7 sounds like you had a lovely day :) 

Oh my Wild will nearly be there now, she said it takes about 1 hour.... sooooooo exciting lolol


----------



## 24/7

I think she is team blue. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

She is either team blue or pink... i just cant decide lol... so long as she doesnt come home team yellow!!!


----------



## Wiggler

I think she is team blue too. She can't come back team yellow, 1 naughty May baby is enough :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol.... still say we should have been mini mayhems lol


----------



## 24/7

Or just may boys!! :p There are hardly any girls!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I know, i think maybe there is lots of boy juice in the water recently :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

There certainly is in here!! :D I'm very happy with my boy though, I think because I have two younger brothers I just feel very comfortable with boys. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, now I want a private gender scan again... Must. Stay. Strong... :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Noooo, be weak like all of us. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I tried being weak at the NHS scan :rofl:

OH is saying no again now though. He's so mean. So I have to wait until bubs makes an appearance.


----------



## lisaf

Morning ladies! (well its morning here :haha:)
Sorry to hear about the ex Inge. I think its horribly tacky to go discussing personal stuff, accusing people of things etc on facebook. I think it makes her look worse. And the fact that she hasn't blocked you? Means she's not just venting, she wants you to see it.
I just wish I could pop on there and post a reply saying 'if the father of your child gives more attention to his new child than yours, perhaps its not his child he's avoiding, but you' UGH people like her just drive me insane!!

I got the paperwork for my glucose test yesterday and I'm still mad about it. There is no reason to order it, but its like mandatory here :(


----------



## luckyme225

Today was a big day for me, for the first time I could feel Liam's whole body. It was so awesome to feel him rolling around in my tummy kicking my tummy and punching my cervix at the same time. You could even see him rolling across my belly, it was so cool. Wish I would have got it on video. Hopefully he is good for his ultrasound today so we can get everything we need.

Happy V-day 24/7 and Milo


----------



## Wiggler

OMFG, the twats upstairs just banged so hard it made the floor shake. I have had enough of this. If they wake Dylan up I'm sending OH up. I would go up and release my crazy pregnancy hormones on them, but CBA with the stairs.


----------



## mummy3

Inge, thats horrible about the ex, just hold your head high and take the high ground, shes just being immature and jealous!

Happy v day milo and 24/7:happydance:

Wiggler go get the scan already:winkwink:

Wild must know by now, sooo exciting!!

Lisa, yeah it sucks that the diabetes test is mandatory here, I have the paperwork to have it done anytime from the 15th, v tempted to not do it though:wacko:

Ooh lucky, those full body rolls are just awesome:hugs:

New, yay for the hammock and the good news at your appointment. You need to go eat more now lol, maybe go back on the chocolate again:winkwink:

Brandi, that was shocing they just went searching your house, I'd be fuming:growlmad: Good luck with your exams.


----------



## Wiggler

Well OH isn't budging on the scan thing :(

Hope Wild updates soon! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ladies Ive had a fall :( I was at karate and stacking the chairs, as I have done forever (why can adults not put a chair away after themselves??) Anyway, we only use the front 2 stacks and as iwas putting them back one of the back stacks fell forward and as I went to stop it it kinda pushed the stack I was building into me and me backwards and I slipped, but as i tried to regain my posture I kinda fell onto the front stack hitting my bump right on the chair and twisting as I landed. (these are not big stacks just below waist height so |i fell down onto it, it didnt fall down onto me). Anyways I have got a pain in my side and I feel so sick, i think the sick is just the panic but now Im getting pains in my back and down my legs. Im not noticing the pain in my stomach go across the bump, its all concentrated on the left side. Im trying not to worry myself, i think Im making myself worse. But it hurts :(


----------



## mummy3

new:hugs: Could you have bruised it? I'd say go get it checked out, better safe than sorry:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

New I agree with mummy3, get yourself checked out hun :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im sitting as quietly as i can waiting for him to wake up, he always wakes up when Im relaxed and quiet. Failing that I may go for a bath and see how it is after. I definitely jarred my side, I cant feel it in my shoulder and wrist on all the left side. if i wasnt pregnant it probably would have been a camera moment. Im such a daft cow at times. 

Oh and no to the chocolate lolol I will try and increase my calories but Im not eating high calorie foods to do it lol Once I start on the junk food that'll be it, and then I risk not being able to get back to plan after lol


----------



## Wiggler

Well, dark chocolate is healthier than milk chocolate if it helps... :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol if my local store sold vimto sweets then I may be in trouble, but as I have to travel 50 minutes to a store that sells them (or search round small newsagents and hope one has them lol) then Im pretty safe. They are about the only thing that I really cant turn down lol


----------



## mummy3

I hope you get him moving hun, and I've never heard of these vimto sweets are they good? I'm sooo hungry right now:haha:

Yep dark chocolate is very very good for you, that said I always thought all chocolate was good for pregnant women, im sure there was a study at some point but can't remember any details lol.


----------



## Wiggler

I just ate a Whispa bar. It was very yummy. I can't have choccy often as its too sweet (unless its choccy ice cream, I could live off the stuff)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive never been a chocolate fan lol You've heard of Vimto drink yes??? its just sweets that taste like the drink thats all. I particulary like the bon bons lol, but I dont mind the chewy sweets, the vimto laces wouldnt get missed out, nor would the tangy vimto chews pmsl The chews are a bit like vimto flavoured chewits lol


----------



## Wiggler

Eww Vimto :(


----------



## mummy3

They all sound amazing! You can't get any decent sweets over here, the chocolate tastes weird too:wacko: I had to find a british shop that ships them over then try and make them last lol it never works out though..

Went to starbucks earlier and had a red velvet cupcake, can you get them in UK right now?:cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive asaid all pregnancy Ive had no cravings, thinking about it vimto could be one lol its all i drink, except water, and I casnt walk passed the sweets without buying them lol... although Im not so bad i sit here pinning for them lol


----------



## meow951

new- If you're worried why don't you give midwife a call? Hope bubs is ok!

Only a week until i get married!!! EEEEKK!! Very exciting :)

Anyone else just eating and eating and eating? I really need to stop, i'm going to end up like a whale at this rate! I don't mind normal baby weight but i don't really want to put on excess weight just from over eating iykwim?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Cant stand the smell of coffee i avoid costa coffee and starbucks lol so no idea lol

We'll have to ship you some homely foods hun lol them americans just have no idea ;) ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

Woo Meow! How exciting!

I eat lots at the moment, I am just starving all the time. I was good though and had some carrot sticks, they don;t seem to fill me up like junk though :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

omg just a week???? wow how thats flown by!! Are you all set hun? did you find some shoes?

If the pain was across the bump Id be more worried i think, im trying to remain calm, it seems everything but the bump hurts, my side does but its all going down wards. Dont think fidget is waking up though just waiting on the hot water tank then I'll go for a warm bath and see how the rest of me feels afterwards.


----------



## meow951

new- He'll probably be really quiet and have you worrying for no reason now!

I got some different ones from monsoon so phew! All is sorted so feeling quite calm. I'm really nervous about standing up in front of everyone though. Plus if i stand still for too long i faint so could be interesting during the ceremony! I told OH id have a sign i could do which means i feel faint lol I hope it doesn't happen though, it would be so embarrasing.

I had my makeup trial today which was lovely. I never wear make up so takes a bit of getting used to. I thought id get my eyebrows waxed and my eyelashes tinted on tuesday as a treat as well. I never do anything like that (god i sound like a real stunner :haha: ) And then got my haircut and trial on tuesday as well!

Just hoping i can fit into my dress. My bumps had a growth spurt and i keep eating way too much. I have no will power whats so ever.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im still rarely hungry! Its a real effort to eat sometimes lol

Glad you're all set for the big day :) Where did you find a make up artist? We not sure what to do for my sisters wedding, I sorted her hair out but wouldnt know where to start with make up lol Ive never wore make up lol


----------



## wild2011

im team blue :cloud9: xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :hugs: massive hugest congratulations hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

im over the moon and in total shock got picks of bits haha, will upload tomoz, xxxx


----------



## meow951

I was the same! Was going to my own but started getting worried about it so thought may as well alleviate the stress and get someone else to do it.

We did look in the yellow pages for mobile make up artists but there wasn't any around here that were in my price range (looking at £100 +)

So i found a local hairdressers and beauticians down the road from my own hairdressers. So i'm having my hair done at my hairdressers first and then whizzing down the road to the other salon to have my make up done. They're charging me £50 altogether for a trial and to do it on the day. I didn't really want to spend "uneccessary" money but i don't want to look hideous lol Better than £100 anyway!


----------



## mummy3

Aww meow that is so exciting, a week will fly by! I was so worried about saying my vows in front of everyone but think I did it ok (cant actually remember saying them though!):hugs:

New, you're teasing me:cry: I really wish I could pop to a tescos, cant get things like a chicken sweetcorn sandwich here or a baked potato in a cafe..


----------



## meow951

Yay wild! Congratulations. Isn't it wierd that most of us are having boys?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Bless ya! So glad he gave you a good shot lol Did they do any 4D picts for you?


----------



## wild2011

yea got a pic of one in 4d and watched him in 4d


----------



## new_to_ttc

Why would you want a chicken sweetcorn sandwich??? lololol

Thats a good price meow, got her hair sorted for £35, but she having it down so no trial needed. Goodness knows what we doing about her make up lol


----------



## mummy3

OMG wild thats awesome news!:wohoo: Hows hubby taking it?

New, I REALLY want a chicken and sweetcorn sandwich from tescos!!


----------



## wild2011

hes really happy x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I can post sweets but I suspect the sandwich would not make it there fresh lol That sandwich sounds so wrong lol


----------



## Wiggler

WOOOOOO!!! Huge congrats Wild! Gotta come up with some boy names now :) x x x


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations Wild - I told you so!! :D xx


----------



## mummy3

You guys must be shocked! We have the same mix now, 3 girls 1 boy:hugs:

This thread is really bringing out the boys :shock: oh well, more boyfriends for my princess:winkwink:


----------



## MilosMommy7

wild, congrats on team blue! little boys are so much fun.


----------



## lisaf

congrats on team blue!!!!!

Ok, the only trouble with all these boys is that my poor little guy won't stand a chance with the ladies with this much competition ;)


----------



## new_to_ttc

hehe we can set up a dating rota lol 

Ive just been looking down the list, there is a lot of mums still to announce their teams, but I think most of the regular may Blossoms know their teams, how cute! Now we all heading to 3rd tri... wow!!!


----------



## wild2011

bring it on! :D x


----------



## MilosMommy7

so i was just looking at the list and saw that MayBaby2011 has wings AND a blue stork next to her name... what happened? i mustve missed it seeing that i dont keep up on here much :blush:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Congrats on the blue bump wild how exciting :) xxx


----------



## Wiggler

:( OH is working tomorrow morning which means no lay in for me booooo. Hopefully Dylan will have a nice nap in the morning so I can have a lie down. I've been getting so tired recently, I don't think sitting on here all night helps though :haha:

Me and OH have a rough date for the wedding now!! 30th June 2012 :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on Team Blue, wild!! I'm not sure how comfortable I am knowing my little girl is going to have so many boys to fight off


----------



## lisaf

lol Brandi - just figure, she will have her pick of the bunch! She won't have to settle for some loser


----------



## twinmummy06

Congrats on team blue Wild! :wohoo:


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: Must be extra y chromosomes floating in the water

Was really bad earlier and went to fatburger, soooooo good:blush:

Whats everyone up to tomorrow? We are off to San Diego zoo around 10ish, should be great fun! Think I have to get wheelchair though with being on restrictions?!

Great news though, we found cadbury's mini eggs for sale at the cvs pharmacy:happydance:

Ooh wiggler not long till that wedding date! Sorry about missing your lie in tomorrow though:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

ooh are the cadbury eggs out already? Wouldn't Valentine's day be up next, then Easter?


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats team blue Wild!!!

I'm waiting for the pizza guy to get here, they are going sllloooww tonight and I'm hungry. I'm off restrictions for now but my ultrasound showed that I have some kind of scar tissue probably cause by the blood clot. I'll go back for an ultrasound in March to make sure that it doesn't start to effect the pregnancy.


----------



## luckyme225

Oh no Lisa why did you have to remind me of that! I know I'll end up eating tons of starburst/jolly ranchers jelly beans and cadbury eggs, yum!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on team blue Wild!

Excited to see everyone getting to V day! I'm almost there. 

Meow, only 1 week! Eek. I'm sure everything will be wonderful and hope you don't faint. 

Hi everyone else. Hope all is well. Still can't keep up!


----------



## wild2011

OMG look at the time i cant sleep, my baby boy is beating me up and im on:cloud9:, too excited to sleep, hahahah


----------



## Wiggler

Grrr, my phone woke me up whining about low battery and Dylan just woke up too. I refuse to get out of bed for another hour though, I'm far too sleepy. I am deffo going to try and have a nap later today.


----------



## wild2011

i cant sleep at all hun, ive been on ebay for an hour dont want tp put tv on as kids will wake up,


----------



## Wiggler

its horrible when yu wake up early. Been looking at nice baby boy stuff? x x x


----------



## wild2011

oh yes and ive been on here buying too gulps hahahah


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, got to love a good bargain :) I think staying team yellow is going to save me a small fortune.

Facebook seems to be working better today! yippee :)


----------



## wild2011

hehe, wud u be offended if i offer you a couple of unisex bits, dont want anything for them, be happy to stick them in the post to u. unisex mini mode outfit, - "tiny toes and a cute button nose", white unisex cardi, @ a unisex romper" i woke up on the cute side of bed", stuff i used once on sienna, that all though is unisex i want everything blue hahahahhahaha, let me know ne way hun rather they went to a good home x


----------



## Wiggler

Yea that would be great if you don't mind :) 

Argh, OH goes to work soon so I will have to drag my lazy bum out of bed :(


----------



## wild2011

aww hun, ive got to go wake dh up in a bit, and siennas screaming bok bok lol, pm me ur address some time today hun and ill get them popped in the post. ;)

i dont envy u with unisex shopping, BUT wat an incentive, now i know its a boy imagion what it wud have been like not knowing, omg id be so shockeddddddddddddd if a boy came out and not expecting it hahah x


----------



## Wiggler

I think I'll be shocked either way. I'm just happy that OH promised to put some money away so we can go shopping after bubs is born for gorgeous pink/blue stuff.


----------



## wild2011

yer, i bet. when i walked into tesco and adda last night, there was next to nothing for boys, all girls stuff, yet our local small tesco has loads of boys stuff, so will take a walk over later, ill buy mainly new george and cheroke, and next and pumkin patch off ebay or here, some gorgeous dungarees and outfits for 1/3 of the price.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww I love little dungarees! can't dress Dylan in them now though, had to stop when he was about a year old, he is so fidgety that they just unpop :rofl:

Dylans first outfit was teeny Roo dungarees and a top that says "50% mummy, 50% daddy" 

Make sure you get lots of piccies of the gorgeous stuff you get! x x x


----------



## wild2011

i have a few pics, ill upload to fb!

we were supposed to have chinese or indian to celebrate last nite, i ended up run ning int he chippy on way home, and ate about 3 chips and chucked mine away was far too excited to eat, now im so hungry i feel sick grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Wiggler

Get your hubby to make you a nice brekkie :)

I have decided I am deffo going back to bed when OH gets home at 12. Even if I don;t sleep, I'm just going to lay down and rest x x x


----------



## wild2011

hubby brekie r u joking lol, he gets up and falls out the door to work, works 7am- 7pm 7 days a week, i would dare ask for breakfast wen he working all them hours lol


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies, thats some long hours! 

OH just said I am getting wrinkles!!!! GRRRR!! How dare he! :(


----------



## wild2011

aww hun men are so incensitive. lol


----------



## wild2011

potty shot :D
 



Attached Files:







willy.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Wiggler

Great potty shot hun! Very clear that you are having a little man! x x x


----------



## wild2011

my first baby outfit, from before we knew it was a boy, lots of blues to follow but trouble uploading lol x
 



Attached Files:







boy1.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wiggler

Aww! So cute!


----------



## Wiggler

FFS I have had enough of this now, The *******s just banged my front door really loud. OMG if they can hear Dylan banging they can hear me telling him off, they don't need to scare the shit outta me too. And OH isn't back until 12 :(


----------



## wild2011

oomg id kill them, its not in all this shit u put up with x


----------



## Wiggler

Well with any luck I am such a horrific neighbor that they will move. lol.


----------



## wild2011

:haha: with a bit of luck eh, maybe i should come for a mini holiday with sienna, omg they wouldnt know what hit them, lol theyd soon stop the shite x


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO! they would go nuts. I am already loving the fact that come May they are going to go barmy, if they think its loud now they haven't heard anything yet! I think they honestly expect me to tie and gag Dylan and leave him in the corner :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

do they do or say anything if u see them out and about, ?


----------



## Wiggler

Nah, they just give us filthy looks. Just like when they bang the door they run right back upstairs straight away.


----------



## wild2011

fecking pussys, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 24/7

Love the potty shot. :D:D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, t make my day even better my stupid mouse just broke, I can use it for clicking and scrolling but not to move the cursor! Now I have to use the touch-pad :(

Dylan f0und his way to the webcam software too and took about 200 pics of me and him. lol


----------



## wild2011

good boy dylan now take a shot of mummys bump cos im awful inpatient and dont like waiting.

24 had to post that just incase i start doubting it. lol


----------



## 24/7

Hahahah, I'm always looking at ours, and like yours, there is no mistaking it!!
Off out now to pick up the carseat and view buggies again, my hubby has the patience of a saint, LOL!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I will take a bump later, I promise! I look like crap at the moment, deffo don;t want a pic of me on the internet looking like this :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

notice my face is never in my bump pics lol hahah

24 u not getitng that one u wanted now?x


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, just realised it will be easier to take the pic on OH's phone than with the netbook, then I can just stand in front of the mirror :dohh: I'll pinch his phone when he gets home, I would use mine, but it doesn't have a camera on it.

OMG I am so hungry, going to raid the cupboards now. :)


----------



## wild2011

ive been buying and one of the ladies with lush stuff lives 5 mins up the road, im buying a huge bundle off her and getting first pics wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo whats the chances of that lol x


----------



## Wiggler

Great! How lucky is that!

Dylan is zonked out on the sofa. YAY. He thought it would be fun to hit and kick me again :cry: and then he got upset when I told him off and I got upset cos he was being violent and we both ended up crying on the sofa :( 
I'm going to try and have some sleep when OH gets home, i really need it.


----------



## wild2011

yeah u get urself to sleep, im wide awake and full of beans but sure ill sleep fine tonight lol x


----------



## Wiggler

I'm hoping I can wind down enough to sleep. lol. if not the alone time will do me some good. Its so rare that I get quality time by myself without Dylan going to my mums. I think I actually would kill for a bath :haha: At least that way I would have some nice me time in the tub, but noooo I'm stuck with my granny shower :dohh:

Anyone wanna swap homes... Its nice-ish. I promise :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

HAHAHAHAHAH yer go for it, anything to not have to clean this big house grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MilosMommy7

all we have is a shower too and i hate it! 

it's 7:15am and iv'e been up for hours. i think pretty soon here i'm gonna have to go take a little nap so i can make it through the day. it's bad enough i've thrown up twice so far :(


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Wild, I warn you, its teeny in here, the neighbors are lovely though :rofl:

Aww Milos :hugs: seems today is not a good day for sleep.

upstairs are being their usual quiet selves... I hope their new Velux windows fall out :haha:


----------



## wild2011

milo hope u feel better soon and get some sleep, booo for being sick,

wiggler, i might throw a house party and not invite them muhahaha
bubs is seriously giving me a thrashing today and kicking my foo foo

naughty boy :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, your little man is showing off :)

My bubs was doing somersaults earlier, but is fast asleep now. Probably wake up after I have eaten though, this bubs looooooooves food :haha:


----------



## wild2011

hahahah


----------



## Wiggler

There we go... Just scoffed a big lasagne ready meal and now bubs is awake. If this carries on I don't think I'll have any problems weaning this one :haha: 

Poopie, I should have eaten a huge meaty dinner before my 20 week scan, then bubs would have played nice :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:haha: innit i had a boiled egg and a huge plate of salad with salad cream and pickled onions lmfao nom nom nom


----------



## MilosMommy7

thanks ladies :) OH keeps telling me to take a nap but i'm yet to bring msyelf to do it. i'm going grocery shopping in a few hours. idk what to make for dinner this week. so far all i have in my head is tacos.
also. i was looking at some bedding and have 4 picked out but cant really narrow it down. i'll post the pics and let me know what you think....


----------



## MilosMommy7

#1 https://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/08/52/14/03/0008521403798_500X500.jpg

#2 https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51r0kti35oL.jpg

#3 https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61YXc1oR1KL._AA1000_.jpg

#4 https://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/02/22/66/07/0002226607199_500X500.jpg


----------



## 24/7

Home with the carseat now, and base is fitted in the car!! :D I've been a complete loser and playing with the carseat!! :p

We have decided on a navy bugaboo now, after a long trip to the shop, where the poor lady had to keep changing the colours for us!! xx


----------



## wild2011

hahah 24 wahoooo, 

milo love #2#3 adorable xx


#2 wins for me though x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good morning ladies (well afternoon lol)

Before i forget... nursery set #1 for me lol 

I've not long got out of bed, haven't been alseep all this time, just couldn't be bothered facing the world lol Was up till long gone 4am with a friend onmsn having a proper (and deep) heart to heart. As lovely as it was, it always opens up memory boxes that have been shut for a long time. I just couldnt switch off. I think I left him a whole load of offline msn ramble when he went to bed too because my brain still wouldn't shut down, arghhhh!!! Ooops, wouldnt like to be him waking up to that this morning lol 

I MUST start Joshua's room today. If I dont move his furniture and clear out his clutter, then I cant get my wardrobe in there, so I cant get fidget's hammock in my room lol Plus I now have his 4ft football ball in my living room (which is small) because it couldnt stay in the car, because the hammock needed to be collect rofl He has a high rise cabin bed with attached wardrobe unit etc underneath, and I want to swing it round from one wall to another, it is a bit heavy but not too bad if I dont lift it, but one of the things that came up in 'the talk' last night was how stubborn I am and how I have to wait for help, or better still ask for it, to do stuff. BUT help wouldnt get here over a weekend and I want jobs to get done or I just put them off lol Anyways, nothing will get done if Im on here so I should go.

Fidget did eventually wake up last night, not felt him so much today, Im bruised but not as sore. And still no pain around my bump so I think all is ok :) and Im 25 weeks today woohooo :happydance: less than a week to a double figure count down!!! Its going soooo fast!


----------



## Wiggler

Milos I adore #2! its so cute!

You know 24/7.. can can buy more colours for the bugaboo... :rofl: I'm such a bad influence!

GRR! I'm really pissed off with OH, I was rudely woken up from my nap by Dylan tantruming and OH was letting him bang his feet on the floor whch makes nboise carry all through the flat and pisses upstairs off. He needs to be stricter with Dylan like I am, the only reason he acts up is cos OH pretty much refuses to discipline him :(


----------



## 24/7

Dont remind me. :p I'm trying to be economical and buy one, then one footmuff, but its hard!! If you go on bug website its grey base and navy fabric. xx


----------



## wild2011

couple of my bits wont let me uplaod ne more
 



Attached Files:







boy1.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2









boy2.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wiggler

Awwww so cute!!!!! 

Oooh, this time in 2 weeks I will have ordered the pram and carseat! how exciting! I can't wait, especially as we haven't really bought anything yet. Lol the day it is delivered expect lots of photo's of Dylan modelling in it :)


----------



## meow951

Milo- I like number 2 best i think. In regards to Maybaby2011 she posted that she lost bubs at about 15/16 weeks i think it was and he was a little boy.

Wild- I love the giraffe set and the dungarees with the dinosaur on them. So cute!

Just finished work and i now have 2 weeks off!!!! Hooray!!!


----------



## Wiggler

I am a bad bad person, I am eating choccy frosting all on its own. Its sooo good, don't think I will be able to finish it though as its really really rich. :haha:


----------



## BizyBee

Well, we finally decided on a travel system (pram as most of you say). It was a tough choice, but we're pretty happy with it. Hubby was adament about getting a "jogger" since he wants to be able to run with the baby once he's big enough. He also liked the idea of it being more of an "all-terrain" stroller, so it would be easy to take to parks, fairs, etc. I was just concerned about malls and grocery stores! This one maneuvers well and isn't much bigger than the regular ones. It is slightly bigger when closed, but we have a hatch back car, so not worried about storage.

It amazes me how different prams are in the US and UK. I didn't see any like the ones you've been posting.
 



Attached Files:







travelsystem.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 1









stroller.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 1









carseat.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## new_to_ttc

Love that travel system hun, love the colours!!!

Im taking a much needed break, OMFG that bed is heavy!! And on hindsight I think I may have made Joshua's bedroom smaller rofpmsl oops!!!! I aint putting the bed back. But, Im telling myself that if I hadnt have moved the bed then the new toy storage unit or football table just wouldnt have fit in, so although it might look smaller, its not going to look cramped. (does that make sense?) Its not helping that everything is looking a million times worse before it'll get anywhere near better lol We've also blocked the hallway up with more crap that needs sorting, so we cant even get out of the bedroom lol Oh well, we just starting 3rd black bag of rubbish, least we have no tears about how ruthless Im being lol Time to de-clutter!! lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

thanks for the replies ladies :)

wild - very cute outfits! i'm gonna do some online shopping next month. 

bizy - love the colors. but i'm always partial to green .haha.


and UGH! i tried laying down but couldnt fall alseep :/


----------



## 24/7

ARGH!! Gluten and dairy free lasagne and garlic bread= NIGHTMARE!! :p Lumpy odd tasting sauce, funny butter for garlic bread!! YAWN!! All in oven now, and moment of truth in about 15.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hope it turns out OK 24/7! 

Well I am a disgrace, I ate the whole bowl of choccy frosting :haha: I was nice and gave Dylan the spoon to lick after though. 

Not sure what I'm having for dinner tonight, going to have to have a rummage through the freezers and cupboards. No point looking in the fridge, its completely empty apart from milk and condiments. How depressing! Can't wait to do the shopping on tuesday! x x x


----------



## 24/7

It was actually really nice!! :D I mean, it tasted very GF and to a person who eats normally it would probably be yuck, but it was good for me!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad you enjoyed it 24/7 :)

Wiggler I once ate most of a pot of buttercream frosting/icing lolol although I couldn't now way tooo sweet lol

Wild lovely outfits hun!! Im loving the spotty one :) I just bought a coat for fidget with 2 giraffes like that and the same caption hehe 

I seriously under estimated how much work was going to be involved in doing this room lol It is slowly coming together though, just all the small... awww do I have to jobs left 9the clearing up basically lol) Joshua has baled out and it downstairs lol but fair play to him he has been great all afternoon! I now need to do his books, that is a mammouth task all in itself lol Once his books are done I think i will stop for dinner, and just hope I finish the rest tomorrow lol (I know how much hard work is involved tomorrow Im not going to be as keen lol)


----------



## Wiggler

I supervised Dylan and OH tidying the lounge then did a quick hoover, looks a lot less like a bomb site now. I'm currently sat in pitch black with Dylan and OH while Dylan watches the bedtime hour. Then will get OH to make our dinner after little monkey goes to sleep. 

Going to sort out all the cupboards tomorrow. I want the DVD's out of my room! Also going to get the tumble dryer out of Dylans room into the kitchen and sort out the kitchen cupboards, we hace a load of old electricals in there that need to be binned. OH doesn;t want to do it, but I would rather get it done now before my SPD gets worse than wait and struggle.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Are you not going to the park tomorrow wiggler? Although I suppose its hardly the weather for parks and country walks really is it :( Im really flagging in here, wow how tired does pregnancy make you feel??? lol I was going to move the bookcases round but Joshuas old pc is in front of one of them and tbh I really dont think i have a minutes strength left in me to lift it out of the way lol books can go on tomorrows to do list, as well as build toy unit, and put up football table, then clear away rubbish and hoover.. wow sounds soooo simple lol Im looking around thinking I may need another week to complete it lol


----------



## Wiggler

Nah, not going to the park now, I don't think my pelvis would handle it very well, its been sore all day. OH and Dylan are still going though, so I get a chance to have a daytime nap!

I thought second tri was meant to make us more awake and feeling good, but I have never been so tired in my life. Looks like you have a busy day tomorrow new, make sure you get a good nights sleep tonight! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was just saying to friends yesterday how I finially was starting to feel my 2nd tri glow lol I dont feel it today I can tell ya! lol i suppose if you could see the furniture I have moved and amount of stuff Ive cleared, binned and organised lol I think even without pregnancy Id be starting to flag by now lol I had really hoped that it would be clear in here today so tomorrow I just had to bring up the new furniture and build, but oh well its not to be :) I may just 'ask for help' eekkk on Monday lol


----------



## Wiggler

new, come to mine, you can beautify my flat! theres loads of crap that needs to be cleared, but we don't have a car so have to store it all until my mum decides to take it to the tip for us, our poor shed is full of crap and OH's bike is left in the garden getting rusty :rofl:

Asking for help is good, more hands gets the job done quicker! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive never been a ask for help type of girl lol I hate depending on others, plus Im a stubborn independant cow lol 

Wiggler id happily come and declutter your house for you, the seats in my car are never up for Im always shipping something here or there lol 

Ive just listed some of the bigger stuff onto freecycle, Hoping that someone will want my clutter and spare me the effort of taking it to the tip lol Someone is calling round tonight to pick up 3 bags of toys, and I hope the other stuff goes too lolol 

Ive got Joshua's Lightening McQueen tv/dvd here, I wanted to sell it, but sooo tempted to put it on freecycle and be done with it. Its in perfect working order, but its so hard to sell the old tvs now with the digital change over, and I dont suppose there are many little kids who have Sky multiroom like my spoilt brat does lolol


----------



## luckyme225

Start of my work week today! I got 9 1/2 ours of sleep and still had to drag myself out of bed and had a venti latte. Only four more work weeks, I can do that right? haha. I did yoga yesterday and my thighs are killing me, such a nice feeling though when it's from exercise. My midwife was really happy with my 14 lb gain. Can't believe my baby is a 1 oz from being 1lb of it :)

Hope you ladies are having a wonderful weekend and taking it easy.


----------



## Wiggler

I considered listing my old stuff on freecycle, but I don't hate people enough to give them my broken old stuff :rofl: Seriously everything is falling apart! 

Wow Joshua has sky in his room! Lucky little man! I would love sky, but we are crap with money so I know i would forget to pay the bill :dohh: I should do DD's really, but after all the hassle with my bank and them deciding it would be fun to charge me £28 a month I like to pay everything myself now. My trusty Freeveiw keeps me happy though :) x x x


----------



## 24/7

Everyone who has children already.... When did you start using wipes and bubble bath etc? I got some fab bargains at the Sainsburys baby event, and one was some little organics baby bath, and it smells amazing!!

I have found some water wipes on amazon, and if you can't use wipes from birth I'm going to get some, as I HATE cotton wool. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I used baby wipes from about 3 days old, trying to clean the first poos off with cotton wool and water is awful! Get your OH to do the first pooey nappies!

We didn't use baby bath until he was about 8 weeks old, just a bit of talc to make him smell nice after each bath. x x x


----------



## lisaf

morning everyone!
Milo - I vote for the set #3, lol... just to confuse you further!
Bizy - I like that set. My DH was adamant about having a sturdy stroller with big wheels. He insisted that it have 4 wheels though because he juts didn't believe the 3 wheelers were steady enough, lol! So our stroller has an option to lock the front wheels for jogging... best of both worlds (not that either of us jog!!)


----------



## new_to_ttc

he has sky because, we got it on an offer (as it always starts) lol Basically I got a sky+ system, the basic package and 2 extra packages (not movies etc) AND multiroom for £16 a month... bargin... until the 12 months runs out rofpmsl But he doesnt get spends every week, he doesnt moider for toys and sweets in shops, he understands 'no' and he is so understanding if one month mummy has no money at all and he goes without for weeks. All he gets regular is a 3 weekly magazine, and the Sky in his room. Im now having to pay £10 a month for it, but I kept it for him because he is so good, tv only goes on when he has asked, never has he put it on when he should be in bed, or on time out. Plus it means I dont have CN on in my lounge ha ha ... but its one thing he appreciates and would be upset if he lost, especially since his PC broke and I havent got him a replacement (his baby brother is bringing him a laptop sshhhh lol).

lol lucky Im definitely not taking it easy, but needs must lol When do you finish work for mat leave? i have 7 weeks left and sooo cant wait lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7.. personally I avoid baby wipes. My only reason for this is because as a car owner, there is nothing better to get oil off your hands lol.. and that really put me off using them on Joshua. I also wouldnt use them on the face as they break the babies out in rashes and spots. I didnt get on with cotton wool and water with Joshua either, so bought a stack of flannels and just used them (just for bums, bought all the same colour so never got muddled up lol). When you're out, changing units have running water so no worries, and if need's be, a small pack of wipes in the baby bag wouldnt hurt for the few occassions you dont have water. Saying all that, i think you can use them from birth hun, although the MWs and nurses might be a bit snotty on the ward about it. 

As for bubble bath, I used Johnsons baby bath or bath lotion right away im sure. so long as its none fragranced and baby safe you can use it right away, not heaps, you dont have to create bubbles lol just have it in the wayer so when you put your flannel or sponge in, you see the soap a bit but not masses of bubbles lol


----------



## 24/7

I'd only use herbal wipes or these water wipes, not anything more, I'm very fussy about chemical etc, hense my herbal bath stuff too. :D 

So think I will give them all a whirl and see how they go.... Do I need a babybath? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww! Joshua is so good! 

I think Dylan knows there is going to be a big change soon, he has been getting worse and worse as the pregnancy goes on. Any idea's on how to help him adjust once baby comes? 

x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Nope you dont NEED a baby bath, but they are very handy lol You can buy baby seats to put in your bath to support the baby, and Im pretty sure Ive seen them from birth age. The baby bath just means you can bath baby at your height and you have a sturdier hold of the baby as they get slippy lol Plus you can have everything you need to hand you're not leaning over your adult bath, supporting baby, and trying to reach a towel or sponge etc. When Joshua was a baby they had some super duper ones to go in the adult bath in america that were like gold dust over here but i think they pretty much readily available over here now too (we caught up lol).


----------



## lisaf

I think that lots of people have the new baby get the older sibling a gift. It makes total sense but wasn't something they did when I was a kid, lol! My friend's 2nd daughter brought their first daughter her first bicycle :haha:

My friend tried a lot of the natural wipes and one of them was worse than the big name brands... they ended up with a horrible horrible diaper rash that required trying everything in the book to get rid of.

our changing stations in the US don't have water they're just plastic pull-down shelves.... what kind of changing setup do you guys have over there?!


----------



## 24/7

I quite fancy a tummy tub, but have seen the sponge bath supports and was wondering about just using that in our big bath? CONFUSING!! Is there a special way to bath them? My friend yesterday was saying she had someone come and teach her how to bath her LO, but surely its not that difficult?! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww wiggler just lots of reassurance, and stories. Im so lucky Joshua is a great age to understand everything, i have no idea what I would have done if Joshua was still a toddler himself. Spend the next few months telling him how much of a big boy he is. i bet if you put this to 2nd and 3rd tri mums, someone will have been in a similar situation and will have loads of advice.


----------



## wild2011

24 tummy tubs are bloody awful, i seriously dont recommend them they look alkl funky but seriously a nightmare to get baby in and out of, bath foam support works just fine and ill either have it direct in my bath or in a baby bath so i can do it in a warmer room at first, i use cotton wool for 2-3 days then sensitive wipes, all mine have been fine with them, and i use flannels for faces.

dh has gone out celebrating wiht his frineds it may be some sort of an all nighter as theyve gone to cardiff, and no doubt miss the last train, hes so happy and never goes out galavanting so quite happy for him to go and celebrate lol x


----------



## lisaf

I want to give the tummy tub a try, but am a little skeptical... mostly because its apparently harder to clean their butts in it (according to reviews) and thats the only part on a baby that gets really dirty! Lol!
BUT, if they love it and it relaxes them, it could be good.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol 24/7, there is a knack of bathing a baby, without getting yourself totally wet ha ha No Im joking, its not rocket science 9dont think you'll need lessons i mean by that), lay the baby in shallow tepid water, support the head with one hand, and use the other to gentley wash and lift out, Doesnt take long as its too cold, and if you include a bath in the bedtime routine each night they hardly going to be dirty or smelly ever so not going to need longer baths until they can sit up and play, then they can go in the big bath with supports and splash around. From experience i would say avoid spending on the top and tail bowls etc its just pointless. All you need is either a baby bath, or the baby support for the adult bath. I really wouldnt just use the big bath on its own though, because as i send you're leaning over the side and you wont have the same level of support on the baby, and you wont be able to move the other hand for things. and they really do get wet and slippy lol

Lisa, I think getting the older sibling a present is more of a bribe, look Ive gatecrashed your family, but Im pretty cool because i brought you presents too. Plus, the baby will get loads of gifts,a nd in the months leading up to the birth parents will have constantly been spending on the baby sibling so the older one does start to feel left out. Fidget is bringing Joshua a laptop, because mummy said no not until he was at least 8, but if his baby brother brings him one while he is still 7 then he brother is going to be way cooler than mummy lol


----------



## 24/7

Maybe will bypass the tummy tub then. :p Wild, when you just put baby in the bath support, do they seem happy jut like that? I'm finding all the little bits, such a wipes and baths confusing!! xxx


----------



## wild2011

different things work for different people, im very opinionated, but on this occassion, id sooner wash my child outside with a cold hose pipe than use one of them, i think they are hidiously dangerous, my friend used one and bubs kept slopping all over the shot and she couldnt pick them up out of it easily, may have been different when older, but by which tiime the baby was used to lying flat lol

those things are my pet hate hehe

babies love nthing more thank lying in shallow water and kicking their legs and waving their arms about. :cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

Good enough for me. :D How hot can the water be? If I were to get in it, how would that temp feel to me? xx


----------



## wild2011

yes 24 they are fine they cant role or slip, it grips them and cos its foam its not cold and doesnt irritate their skin, ive had baby baths alone, foam supports/ the blow up or folded ones and the only thing i go back to is the foam support, follwoed by the seat they sit in when 6 months +


----------



## wild2011

i always used my elbow to test the water, ive forgotten what the temp is, my thermometer was form mothercare looked like a toy and used to say too cold too hot or perfect lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

It shouldnt be deep enough for you to get in really 24/7 although babies can withstand quite warm temperature and I know many people that have just bathed the baby with them from day one. ideally would be about room temperature/ warm which for you to be submerged in it'll be cold. 

Wild that is so true.. they really do love nothing more than laying in a bath and wiggling. Its sooooooooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## Wiggler

I had a bath support for Dylan, it was amazing, I couldn't believe how slippery a baby could be! Mine was plastic though which i didn't like, I'm getting a softer one this time. 

I might buy Dylan a few books about becoming a big brother to help him understand a bit better, already got the present from the baby picked out and me and OH havee already worked out a way that Dylan can have "mummy time" and "daddy time" so he still has some good quality time with each of us, and we are planning on gettig him involved with the baby if he wants to help :)


----------



## wild2011

its adorable, especially when they are smiling up at u and gurgling :cloud9: not sure on the whole tinky business tho im a foo foo mummy hahahha x


----------



## 24/7

Haha, will go for the thermometer then, seems simpler!! :p 
I don't think I will bath with bub, I hate baths!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

ive got leilas bday this month siennas march and chloe may, so now we know its a boy ill be buying a small prezzie each for bdays as a suprise


----------



## Wiggler

aww wild thats so cute. Oh yea, you have to get used to bubs having a winky! The one thing i worry about if i have a girl is if they are hard to clean if they have a poopy nappy...


----------



## Inge

Just saw in my notes from hospital that they think its defo SPD. Great. Have to talk to midwife monday for Urine test results to see what type of infection I actually have :dohh:In so much pain right now :cry:


----------



## wild2011

i stil remember being in the shower when chloe was a likkle babba and having to rock her in car seat with my foot whilst trying to get showered she wouldnt let me scratch my ass without crying haha


----------



## wild2011

girls are easy peesy


----------



## wild2011

thinking of u inge x


----------



## lisaf

I'll be getting one of those bath temp toys... as new parents, both DH and I will need the reassurance that the temperature is right as we learn what 'right' is. I love scalding hot showers and DH likes ones that are so tepid that I freeze... so our opinions on temperatures are totally different, lol!

I don't always agree with bribing kids, but when a new little one comes and gets all these toys, presents, attention etc... I think its good to give the older child something exciting and just for them too. Its not a good habit to continue (or else you have to give both kids presents at each each birthday etc.


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no Inge! :hugs: SPD is horrid, but physio can really help!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lolol wild... the big difference is... foo foos pee down... winkies pee up lolololol They like water pistols because not only is it up, but its fast and aims lolol

You can get themometres anywhere 24/7 hun, they dont have to cost the earth, but do make things more simple lol

Wiggler, I think making sure mummy/daddy time is in place is a good idea. there are apparently some good books about too :) Ive spoke loads to Joshua about mummy time, explained that they'll be lots of time when we can have family time, and he can have mummy time but there is also going to be times when the baby needs mummy too. He seems to understand, and he can help with whatever he wants to help with, Ive just made it a point to myself to make sure he isnt the fetch and carrier. Im going to really try making sure Im not saying Joshua pass mummy the nappies etc etc


----------



## wild2011

lol at the temp issues lisa :)

and new thanks for that so im gunna get pee in my eye? oh the joys! lol x


----------



## Wiggler

Oh yea! The amount of times Dylan peed on me, OH and on himself (he peed in his mouth once :rofl:) and if you forget to point the pee pee down in the nappy thats always fun too!

I deffo don't want Dyan to be fetching stuff, he can help in other ways though, like giving baby cuddles and kisses and singing to baby etc etc, Dyan will love that!


----------



## wild2011

my girls loved and still do love bringing a nappy or the wet wipes for sienna, they love being involved, i find with kisses and cuddles alone they think baby is loved more and getting all the tlc, everymoring i scopp up the older girls when siennas still asleep and give them loads of kisses and call them my babies, they giggle and say im silly, but i like them to know they are all equally my babies and always will be :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

gentle :hugs: inge hun. Hope it eases up with antibiotics!!

Lisa you are so right. Althoug bribing kids isnt always bad ha ha ha ha ha Im joking, but I know what you're saying. No way will there be 2 sets of presents for each birthday etc, thats something they'll have to learn. I just think having a new baby in the house is a huge thing, and everyone fusses a new baby. The way i explained it to Joshua was that people always get super excited by a new baby, because wrapped up in blankets they look super duper cute, but it doesnt mean that he isnt cute, its just because they see him all the time. And I said, the people that go all silly over babies are the ones that dont have to clean the pooey bums, and he giggled. I think he is quite prepared, but thought it'd be nice for him to be made to feel special too, hence the present. End of the day, new baby gets present, new mummy gets presents so as a new brother he needs a present lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww Wild bless them!!

ha ha wiggler, yes make sure you point all the winkles down into the nappies ladies or you'll have leaks galore pmsl


----------



## wild2011

and for the record JOSHUA is cute, infact he is adorable, im starting to think my names wild, can we call me Pip lol, next time ill go to the gp ill go and say hi mrs wild for mw lol


----------



## 24/7

I love baths and showers burning hot, and when we first moved in OH hated it, and we used to be forever changing the shower temperature gauge, but he gave up, and now enjoys hot showers too. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

he is super cute thanks hun. i was just worried how he'd react from having all the limelight to all these people stopping and cooing at the baby. I think he is going to become more of a mummys boy because Im going to be constantly picking him up and snuggling him lolol

Sorry, pip pip pip pip... its not going work you know lol you'll still get wild lol we all got baby brain in here you know rofl


----------



## Wiggler

Lol, sorry Pip. 

You gals can call me Wiggler, Wiggs, Sasha, anything really :haha: I answer to most stuff.

OK, I can't be bothered to clean the carpet tonight, i'll do it tomorrow, the sofa is far to comfy for me to get up and clean. I am going to get up in a sec and try and grab a bump piccy though, I know you ladies wanna see, and you can give boy/girl guesses :)


----------



## wild2011

but not sash right? cos u hate it being shortened, see i dont have baby brain i remembered :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay bump pics :)

lol Im used to new, although all my other online profiles are mum2J so I normally get mum lolol (Im Christine btw lol) 

Im being lazy tonight, didnt even cook ordered food in rofl Im way tooooo done in lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe deffo not Sash.

Here is the pic, sorry the quality sucks, took it with the netbook. A lot of it is still flab, but its a lot higher than when I was preggers with Dylan.
 



Attached Files:







Image184.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wild2011

never had u down as a christine lol, i knew wigglers cos had her on fb for ages lol

call u mum if u like lol

i had a wobbly and shouted at dh cos i want the landing and stairs walls painted they are grubby and not washing or bleaching clean anymore needs a quick paint over, and hes damn lazy so he promised next week so watch this space come next week ill be squeeling lol, he did sit and ignore my rant bless. lol dinner done, entire house hoovered polished miopped bogs bleaced etc for second time today. zzzzzzzzzz baby hasnt kept still all day this is the most movement so far. x


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow hun so not 'flab' ach thats a lovely bump!! You carrying quite like my bump, quite high, so Im going to say team blue.... just give me about 5 minutes and no doubt i'll change my mind lolol


----------



## wild2011

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :cloud9: bumpage, i had high bump with girls, not this time tho, its lower i cann se past my boobs but not past my bellybutton, where as i used to not be able to see past the knockers :lol:


----------



## 24/7

GIRL for Wiggler!! xx


----------



## wild2011

i think team purple :lol: girl and a boy :)


----------



## wild2011

got my own back hahaha twin!


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: If its twins one is hiding pretty well. I was a bit upset it wasn't twins at my scan though, no idea why, the thought of twins terrifies me!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol what did you think I might be? lol A Fred?? ha ha ha new, Chris, chrustine, mum.. i answer to anything although I doubt Id recognise 'mum' in here lolol


----------



## wild2011

lol @ sasha were so gunna confuse the not so regular bunch with our names :lol:

HMM New i was thinking more along the lines of, daureen , ir is it perhaps Maureen :lol:

jokes :haha: no seriously u look like a Lynn or a Julie :) x


----------



## Wiggler

I have deffo decided that I will be heartbroken if my boobs shrink after having bubs or when I diet, I am so in love with them, I keep poking them to make sure they are real! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

new_to_ttc said:


> lol what did you think I might be? lol A Fred?? ha ha ha new, Chris, chrustine, mum.. i answer to anything although I doubt Id recognise 'mum' in here lolol

chrustine? is that a typpo or do u have crusty bits we dont want to know about? :coffee:


----------



## Wiggler

wild2011 said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> lol what did you think I might be? lol A Fred?? ha ha ha new, Chris, chrustine, mum.. i answer to anything although I doubt Id recognise 'mum' in here lolol
> 
> chrustine? is that a typpo or do u have crusty bits we dont want to know about? :coffee:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## 24/7

Have you thought of any names yet wild? xx


----------



## wild2011

:lol: im being nauhgty now, couldnt help myself. lol chrustine rhyms with daureen & Maureen hahahahhaha


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww wiggler dont worry hun, if they shrink you can have mine :) I have a F cup thats a bit tight lol and Id like a B maybe C cup when Im all done so they'll be plenty of boob left for anyone who wants lololol

lolol maureen lolol nooooooo


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh yea Pip, we want names!!!! x x x


----------



## wild2011

Yes jen, I love Alex or Alfie, dh is playing such a pain in butt dont think well have one before bubs here, though i may nag him when he comes in highly intoxicated tonight,


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: its a typo ha ha i dont think i got any crusty bits to worry about pmsl


----------



## wild2011

even if u dont like those names pretend u do, if u googled albanian boys names ud pee ur self, seriously im not having any of the traditional names, alfie and alex are amazing in comparison, lol


----------



## wild2011

i love it, ur new nominated name is chrUstine lmfao,


----------



## new_to_ttc

Gosh you only been having a boy for 24 hours and a short list already lolol my poor fidget is never going to have a name :(

Joshua has suggested brandon, Im not sure, Im flinching back to Finley lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I LOVE Alfie, but it wasnt taken with open arms here, I was one my own so it got side listed lol I like Alex too, but Alex is massive round here so not a name Id pick lol


----------



## 24/7

Alexander is nice, and I love Finley and Brandon new!! xx


----------



## wild2011

neither are popualr round here, i wouldnt go so far as a shortlist, british names are not welcome here generally dh is albanian by origin and his family are still all back home and they are so fussy and though our choice all of our girls names are acceptable back there, plus i decided all the girls names so need to give dh a good head start this time, if he wont accpet either of my 2 then he can shortlist up to 5 and ill pick a decent one, if hes capable of a decent one lol. i love jack, but it means arse in his mothee tongue lmfao


----------



## wild2011

pplus my surname is odd, seriously if u had a strange name with it ud be fluffed lol


----------



## Wiggler

Alex and Alfie are great Pip, I was going to call Dylan Alfie but the name is sooo popular round here, every other little boy is called Alfie!

I'm currently thinking Oliver for a boy and not sure about girls names, Lilly, Alexis and Amelia are my faves at the moment. x x x


----------



## wild2011

Alexis and Amelia were in my top 3
arghhhhhhh to think this is my last and ill never have a lexie :(

isabella alexis amelia sophia were my final list in the end.


----------



## Wiggler

Poo, Just realised I can't have Amelia. It ends with A and bubs surname begins with A so it would sound odd. Pip, you can always call your little boy Lexie... :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl jack = arse lololol 

i was trying to find a welsh name, but not a Hwyel etc etc something English feeling, but now Im inclined to go English, especially as I picked his middle name to be Edward :) I do have a simple surname so really it should not be this hard but Im totally struggling lol


----------



## wild2011

lol oh yeh dh will really like that, lol


----------



## wild2011

Alexis is amazing i was drilling it into dh and he was coming roudn to it then bammmmmmmmmmmmmmm theres a willy before me lol


----------



## 24/7

Owen or Reece new? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Or you could have another baby ;) lolol

I like Oliver, I also like Ollie (I know, I like a shorterned verson lol) but id register him Ollie, if thats what I wanted lol


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, OH says he likes Morgan for a girl :)


----------



## lisaf

I think you can do Amelia even if the surname starts with an A too
Amelia Adams sounds fine for example


----------



## wild2011

i know 4 morgans but all boys, never known it for a girl different tho :)


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe New, if bubs is a boy I wouldn't mind Oliver being shortened to Ollie as I like the name Ollie, but Oliver looks posh on a CV :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

i agree lisa, do u ahve any names hun?


----------



## new_to_ttc

owen is definitely on my short list :) I cant have reece/rhys lololol Joshuas half brother is a rhys, and everytime I hear that name I just think of the muppet that was sleeping with my fella behind my back (both lads are same age almost!)

I think my short list is... Owen, Finley, Brandon (because joshua chose it) omg I cant think of all the others I had on it, do you think this means Im actually shortening it down????


----------



## Wiggler

yea, I thought it was a boys name too Pip, but it seems really nice for a girl, I also like Dylan for a girl, but 2 kids called Dylan will be too confusing :)


----------



## wild2011

wud appear so hun i like owen,


----------



## wild2011

lol sasha 2 dylans mite not go down well, ur neighbours wud think hed grown 2 sets of lungs when u were telling them both off lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I think Morgan switched to a girls name, like ashley and charlie lol i LOVE Ashleigh as a girls name :)


----------



## lisaf

For girl names (before we knew the sex) we favored girl names that ended in Y for some reason... Molly and Holly were on our short list etc.. .DH loved Allison but I wasn't so crazy about it.

For boy names, DH has always always always wanted to name his son Logan (its his middle name, his dad's middle name, and his great-grandmother's maiden name or something). BUT, its hitting a big surge in popularity over here! I was ranked #7 nationwide for 2010 ... it was only #38 or so in our state, but was #1 in 4 states or something like that.
We both grew up with popular names and wanted our kid to not have the same name as tons of other kids. DH doesn't like super unique/unusual names.

anyway, our short list includes
Collin
Crispin
Charles
Sebastian
Ethan (also too popular though) 
ummmm


----------



## Wiggler

OMG this time in June we will all have our babies!!!!


----------



## wild2011

i love ethan and logan. :cloud9: 

my sister is having treatment to try and assist conceiving she has had years of shit trying to have a baby and her names for baby are ethan for a boy, and lauren for a girl so i cant have ethan lol, i promised id not pinch either


----------



## new_to_ttc

will you carry on the tradition and use Logan as a middle name instead? I love that name!


----------



## luckyme225

I really liked Owen for New. I remember that one stood out the list of names last time.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler said:


> OMG this time in June we will all have our babies!!!!

This time in May I'll have mine :haha: yeah we on the 14th ish now arent we??? lol Wow scary lol 

Ethan is super popular here too.


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa I love the names you have on your list! x x x


----------



## lisaf

I love Ethan but it was like #2 in our our state in popularity!!! Lol ... 

I don't know about Logan as a middle name. My husband wants to use Henry as a middle name (its his dad's name and the american version of my dad's name)... BUT, I told him that his dad's name is Henry Logan... we CANNOT name our kid Logan Henry :rofl:

I know Dh told me he wanted to name his son logan when we'd only be dating for 2 months! So it was a big deal to him. I don't want him to miss out on that, but he doesn't want a popular name either :dohh: SIGH, I just don't know what we'll do... We'll have a shortlist ready at the hospital and choose then. 

Other names we've liked
Connor
Jason
Eliot
James
Howard


----------



## wild2011

Eliot stands out to me and is not too voer-popular, not here anyway,


----------



## new_to_ttc

You could have Logan Henry, thats actually really lovely :)

You have a lovely list of names hun!! 

Owen Edward
Finley Edward

awwww I dont know lol.... I still got 13-17 weeks to decide rofpmsl


----------



## Wiggler

Connor and James are great. I was going to have James, but my cousin is called James and I think it would be really confusing in the family if I had a boy and called him James. x x x


----------



## 24/7

I like Elliott/Eliot too. :D And a different version, Ellis. xx


----------



## 24/7

Finley Owen Edward? :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

isnt it weird how in some areas names are huge, and in others really uncommon? When i was talking about Lily mae, it was sooooo new to me and round here i know of NO lilys at all, yet when I flicked through 2nd tri and the amount of Lily Maes expected is unbelievable and people saying how its soo common in their areas lol it was totally new to me when I first thought it rofl


----------



## wild2011

even if u stood outside nursery/recpetion class, ?? theres liek 7-8 lillies in 2 classes here, its a joke so confusing some may some mae


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no 24/7 not 2 middle names lololol He'll have 3 when he gets confirmed in the church that would be crazy lololol


----------



## Wiggler

Yea Lily is so popular round here which is what is putting me off it. Dylan isn't too popular here which is why I chose it.


----------



## wild2011

I used to liek ellis but we ha d abrat child lving next to us before we moved and i got sick of his mum screaming Ellisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Wiggler

wild2011 said:


> I used to liek ellis but we ha d abrat child lving next to us before we moved and i got sick of his mum screaming Ellisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

:haha:


----------



## wild2011

i loved lola but everyone is called that here, my friend had a baby on 5th jan and called her ebony,


----------



## Wiggler

I love Ebony, but OH hates it. He hates all the best names.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua's school is full of Ethans and Joshuas lol (Joshua wasnt that common in the town I had him and he was brought up lol). I swear until Joshua was about 6ish he genuinely thought he spelt his name J.o.s.h.u.a.t and when went out, and he saw pens etc with his name on he'd cry because none of them had a 't' so wasnt his proper name, He couldnt get it lol He used to write Joshuat taylor lol There is a Joshua B, S, E, T, L (thats just his class lol) and his class is small, 16 kids lol


----------



## wild2011

i dunno ebony means black, so if ur pale with light hair it might be a bit of an odd choice lol, though it is pritty.


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> I used to liek ellis but we ha d abrat child lving next to us before we moved and i got sick of his mum screaming Ellisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha I had one of them until about 2 months ago lol Fair play though he got on great with Joshua and they kept each other amused, but wow all you'd here was ellliisssssssssssssssss lololol They recently moved out because she just had a little boy, She named him Noa, I like that too lol


----------



## Wiggler

new_to_ttc said:


> Joshua's school is full of Ethans and Joshuas lol (Joshua wasnt that common in the town I had him and he was brought up lol). I swear until Joshua was about 6ish he genuinely thought he spelt his name J.o.s.h.u.a.t and when went out, and he saw pens etc with his name on he'd cry because none of them had a 't' so wasnt his proper name, He couldnt get it lol He used to write Joshuat taylor lol There is a Joshua B, S, E, T, L (thats just his class lol) and his class is small, 16 kids lol

That is just too cute!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ebony Rose, although I assume all Ebonys get Rose lol never heard of anything other with it lol


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh i like Rose or Rosie, My first pet was called Rosie, she was the best doggy ever.


----------



## wild2011

wiggler dont name babies after dogies, though rosie is sweet, rosie and jim heheh


----------



## new_to_ttc

chugging along on the old rag doll... lolol

Hmmm is that the right line??? lol its what i used to sing aways rofl


----------



## Wiggler

Done worry, I won't name bubs after my doggy :)


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- I like Connor (my toddlers name ) and James! Good strong names.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lucky how did you come to a name so fast? And 24/7 you've had Sam picked forever too xxx


----------



## lisaf

lol you guys chat soooo fast.. I stop to do a load of laundry and have 3 pages to catch up on, lol!!

my favorite choice for middle name is Rudy... it was my dad's dad's first name and is my mom's maiden name. Dh said it was ok at first but now wants Henry more :dohh:

I actually love nicknames and name shortening... so James is a good one for that... Jim, Jimmy, Jimbo etc :)
BUT, one reason I'm not crazy about Crispin is that they'd all call him Chris... and I don't like that name (too common/popular). BUT Crispin would probably be quite unusual and is the most 'unique' DH has allowed on the list so far, lol!
We haven't gotten very far through our name book though, so we'll have lots more names on our list soon! :)

For girls we liked a lot of 'old fashioned' names. Judith was one of my favorites (Judy for short of course)


----------



## 24/7

I don't know how we picked tbh, we both just happened to love the same name, and as soon we found out we were on team blue it just seemed perfect for him, and now he couldn't possibly be anything else. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww 24/7 

They say once you have the right name then s/he couldnt possibley anything else.

I had this conversation the other day we were saying how joshua could never be anything else lol nothing is cheeky enough lol


----------



## Wiggler

So, So far bubs is either Alexis or Oliver. Still not 100% on the girls name, and I also love the name Liam for a boy, but so far thats our choice :)


----------



## wild2011

lol i chose chloe on the day of my first scan for her, and she coudnt have been anything else, as with sienna, as soon as i found out i was preggers i thought it was a girl and she was sienna form then too


----------



## wild2011

i love ur girl name for obvious reasons hope u keep it ;) x


----------



## Wiggler

As soon as we came across the name Dylan (a few weeks after the gender scan) I knew that was his name, it would have been his name even if OH hadn't agreed.


----------



## new_to_ttc

i was thinking Liam the other day, but as soon as I did my first thought was that he was Lucky's little baby boy, and suddenly just didnt seem right lol Which probably means I need to settle on a name soon before someone else picks it then I wont feel right using the same name lolol


----------



## Wiggler

new_to_ttc said:


> i was thinking Liam the other day, but as soon as I did my first thought was that he was Lucky's little baby boy, and suddenly just didnt seem right lol Which probably means I need to settle on a name soon before someone else picks it then I wont feel right using the same name lolol

Thats what I keep thinking, I would feel like a name stealer if I picked Liam now, I adore the name though.


----------



## lisaf

I like Dylan for a name too, but DH didn't :nope:

We actually are having lots of fun coming up with joke names. We're not going to tell anyone the name until he's here (to avoid negative comments but also so that we can change our mind if we want to). So, whenever people ask what we want to name the kid, we give them our joke names, or often say 'We think [insert name of person asking] is a great name'


----------



## new_to_ttc

I feel some what better knowing that Joshua wasnt a Joshua for a very long time lol I struggled with him too lol He was Kieran James for ages, then Kieran Joseph, then from no where was Joshua Joseph and I remember his dad saying he hated the name Joshua, would I call him Luke, and i thought ooohh Joshua Luke thats sweet and so well into 3rd tri he became Joshua Luke and it was perfect :)


----------



## wild2011

it is a lovely name :)

oooops ive gone a bit wild on buy section tonight lol


----------



## wild2011

i love that lisa hahah i might try it


----------



## Wiggler

I like to joke that I am calling bubs Marmaduke :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Lisa, my friends did that! they did it with their little girl made us wait until she came into the world, and she just did the same with her little boy, born this week, Lewis Ethan awwwww we waited ages to know the name it was soo ruistrating lol


----------



## wild2011

:lol:

i jsut thought about twister loylls and now i want one omg soooooooo badly


----------



## lisaf

our favorite joke name is Banjo Tennessee :rofl:
It does have a certain ring to it you know :haha:


----------



## wild2011

oh dear chrUstine, ur typoos are as bad as mine tonight :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I got some in my freezer if you mean the ice lolly ones lolol come get one hun!!


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO, 7000 posts in this thread and I've done over 1k of them!


----------



## lisaf

I figure that we dont' know for sure what name we'll go with, so its not like we 'know' and we're not telling people.

I'd hate to pick a name... then change our minds when he's born, then have everyone say 'oh, I liked the other name better' etc..


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> oh dear chrUstine, ur typoos are as bad as mine tonight :lol:

:rofl: i actually corrected that before posting, obviously didnt correct it very well lol


----------



## Wiggler

yea Lisa, I have decided I am not telling names now to poeple other than on here.


----------



## wild2011

yer i like keeping it till bubs is here, dont mind telling u lot first, but family and firends always find errors or a better name so i like to tell them when baby is here they can hardly say anything bad then, yes the ice lolly ones mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## wild2011

i dont correct mine they are cos my stubby fingers dont go where they are told lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

My mum keeps moidering for me to call him jackson, and I have tried the ignore her comment way, tried the 'oh im not sure' way, tried the suggesting of other names nothing like it way and the blunt mum i dont like that way.... she still saying its a lovely name would suit him arghhhhhh lolol


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't had any negative comments, but I change my mind so often they always say "are you sure?" and I donlt want them saying that about a name I am going to use 100%


----------



## wild2011

dont blame ne one its so fustrating they should let us get on with it lol x


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, they have made a new Sheilas Wheels advert... NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I like Dexter, but its far too American for Wales lol I would get away with it in England, but not her elol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler said:


> OMG, they have made a new Sheilas Wheels advert... NOOOOOOOOO!

Advert???/ whats them??? lololol I love Sky+ :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Now the Curries ad is teasing me with Dysons on sale :(


----------



## wild2011

posh bugger!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: used to say that about everyone who had it before me... now I wouldnt given it up for nothing pmsl i love it lol It means I can record loads of crap, which is slightly better than the usual crap for when tv is pants lol


----------



## wild2011

mmmmmmmmm curry,oh u meant the shop curries, im hungry lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

there hasnt been much food talk in here today, we talked about baby stuff, how weird lololol 

I actually fancy something mmmmmm but I have nothing in the house except chocolate and I dont fancy that lol


----------



## Wiggler

It would appear that bubs is awake, he/she is going crazy in there. This bubs is a lot more active than Dylan, Dylan was soooo lazy!


----------



## wild2011

i could eat either a curry with an onion bhaji, or a chowmein nom nom


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dont like those types of food lol 

Fidget is far more active than Joshua, Joshua was only just starting to flutter by about now.

I just rested a can of diet pepsi on my bump to open it and left it stood there rofl my bump is becoming a table!!! lololol and fidget tried to kick it off ha ha awwwwwwww


----------



## Wiggler

Bubs is finally leaving my bladder alone, which is a nice relief, I don;t need to run to the loo constantly any more :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol my LO is one of the lazy ones :haha:


----------



## wild2011

i thought the girls were active but this ones ina league of his own lol x


----------



## Wiggler

Bubs just refused to kick for OH again :haha: poor OH feels all neglected, maybe i should just kick him for the baby? :)


----------



## wild2011

or i can :holly:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

are you planning on kicking him with your knockers Pip?? lolololololol


----------



## wild2011

:holly: mine r bigger than that, thank god my bras still on :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: least your girls dont tell you that your boobs reach your bellybutton!!! lol... and well they might be big but I always thought that they were still pretty upright lolol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

I wish mine were perkier, they don't reach my knees yet though so I'm happy. :)


----------



## wild2011

:lol: no they say i should throw them over my shoulders :lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha ha 'perky' thats the word I couldnt find earlier lolol 

I still fancy something mmmmmmm what you ladies snacking on??? lol I want grapes but I ate them all already and didnt get to the shops yesterday :(


----------



## wild2011

im not snacking just thinking about food lol


----------



## wild2011

lemon sorbet sounds good


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not snacking, for once I'm not actually in the mood for food. I don;t like eating this late anyway though as it makes me feel icky when I lay down


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooo Joshuas has some Foxes fruit glazier sweets upstairs, i saw them earlier lol mmmmmmmm lol


----------



## wild2011

lol ive got some of them in the cubaord, ive got the army and navy flavour ones of them and they are to die for,


----------



## wild2011

also adding Luke to my name list


----------



## Wiggler

Bleh sweeties :S

I know when I wake up I'm going to want a double bacon and egg Mcmuffin, I love them, Going to stay strong though wait til the end of the month :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Slightly bias but Luke is a lovely name lol

army and navy????


----------



## wild2011

ask ur olds, they are old fashioned sweets but my lord amazing


----------



## new_to_ttc

:( Joshua has one hell of a cough tonight :( It started earlier I thought it was dust from his bedroom (only because I moved furniture its not dusty up there lol) but its getting worse, it sounds really croupey! He's allergic to most cough syrups, well its just ine ingredient but its in most of them, so he;s had simple lictus but doesnt seem to be even touching it. Obviously it wouldnt do if it was a croup/bark cough, simple lictus is just to sooth a tickly cough :(


----------



## Wiggler

There are a few old fashioned sweet shops in town, the fudge they sell looks amazing, I might have to get some soon, and some pear drops.. mmmm :)


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no, I hope Joshua feels better soon, there are some nasty cougs going round at the moment, me and Dylan had one and it was awful listening to him cough in his sleep. I don;t know any good natural remedies for coughs though :(


----------



## wild2011

i need ot go to bed, wondered why i was so tired and just dawned on me that i was up at 4am today lol, nite all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think its croup, this doesnt sound like a normal cough. Just filling the bath with steaming hot water and olbas oil, it says online it helps. He had a cold/cough virus thing weeks ago and it was soooooo different. bbl, going to check he isok and sit him in the bathroom to steam it out xx


----------



## Wiggler

Night Pip, sleep well hun

TTYL New, hope Joshuas cough calms down.

BTW. the ASDA baby and toddler event is now online! https://direct.asda.com/Baby-Toddler-Event/6010,default,sc.html


----------



## new_to_ttc

ahhh went up and he was actually asleep, coughing but asleep (is that possible?) Ive propted him up on an extra pillow but he looks fine, and actually doesnt sound as bad next to him as he did from down here!

night night Pip, sweet dreams!

is the baby event really that good? I just looked but nothing really jumped out at me, is that a good price for a big box of newborn nappies?


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan coughs in his sleep, I do too actually, when I get ill OH can't sleep next to me cos i cough so violently in my sleep. Poor Joshua! 

the price of the nappies isn;t too bad, but the baby event is a bit sucky this time.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh right, I didnt know you could cough in your sleep, bless him! He's in my bed anyways (no change there lol) so i can keep an eye on him but he's not hot and he looks ok! Gawd this winter has been awful, Joshua NEVER gets coughs/colds/bugs but this will be his 3rd this winter! 

The nappy wrapper looks ok for £8 and £8 for refills, thing i find with these events in supermarkets though is you buy something like that, then they stop stocking the refills, so you give up using them because you looked in other shops and they have different brands or models lol


----------



## Wiggler

Joshua might have a sore throat when he wakes up from the coughing, but as long as he is propped up a bit he's fine. 

I had a voucher in one of my bounty packs when I was preggers with Dylan for a free nappy bin from argos, don;t have to worry about finding liners either as they sell them online :)

There is probaby going to be another baby event befoee bubs is born so I'm waiting until then to get the steriliser and bottles. If not I'll find it on sale somewhere else :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I didnt get a Bounty pack this time! And with Joshua it was just leaflets and a whole load of other useless stuff lol

Im really bored hmmm lol TV is pants lol and I have no drive to go do a bit more of Joshua's room lol Aches setting in my hips and back lolol


----------



## BizyBee

You girls move fast. And now you're going to confuse us slow posters with the new names. :dohh: :haha:

As for names, we are pretty much set on Noah Gregory, but Matthew Nicholas is still a contender.


----------



## wild2011

love the names Bizy :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

the avent sterisliser is good value and u get free bottles and a dummy, cleaing tool well worht a tenna. feel sick as a pig today,today? wat am i saying its crack of dawn ive been up since 4.00 it would appear my sleeping clock is fooked. x


----------



## Wiggler

Great names Bizy!

Aww Pip, try and have an early night tonight.

Dylan woke up at 5.10am and OH looked after him while I snoozed for 3 hours :rofl: I'm still tired though, you girls are a bad influence making me stay up all night! :haha:

Going to do be doing some tidying today and OH is taking Dylan to the huge park in town so I can grab a nap this afternoon, nothing exciting happening today. x x x


----------



## 24/7

Question for you all.... When bub kicks and we rub my stomach, what does he think? Does he know we are there? He seems to know and snuggle under a hand, but who knows.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

I think they do know when there is a hand on the tummy cos my bubs moves as far away as poss from OH's hand (he has hot hands) and bubs likes to kick my hand. 
Dylan didn't care about hands, he was always after the MW's doppler :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Hahaha, Sam hates the doppler, and always tries to kick it off. :D
He seemed very happy to have some hands when I woke up this morning, like he had been waiting for them to play with, then he snuggled up and went back to sleep, men?! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless! that is so cute! 

Dylan is a grumpy bum this morning, he really needs a nap but doesn't want to, poor bubba.

I suppose I had better get off here now, got lots of tidying to do and gotta try and calm Dylan down as OH isn't doing a good enogh job :dohh: x x x


----------



## 24/7

Have a good day. xx


----------



## wild2011

early night on the cards for me , dh strolled in at 3.30 am and as he got into bed i was getting out lmfao...totally pissed as a fart, biggest hint was the i love u texts every ten flippin minutes after midnight, put my fone on silent in the end hahah


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha ha Wild, funny how I love yous from a man like that are a huge he's drunk sign lol 

24/7 Im not sure if they can feel you from the outside, they are pretty well protected, if they cant feel bumps and stuff then I took it to assume he cant feel me lol but who knows huh! Sam will definitely feel heat changes, and hear sound :) 

Bizz, Love those names, they both sound soooo sweet :) 

I need to go finish Joshua's room this morning, I just knew I'd wake up not in the mood for it lol. I took one look and turned the light off ha ha Joshua has misplaced his DS charger, so he wants my laptop to play on while I do the housework eeekkkkkk He never usually allowed on my laptop, but when I fell asleep on the sofa the other day he asked me if he could and apparently I said yes lol (I must have as he wouldnt know the password lol) so I can hardly say no when it suits me now can I lol


----------



## Wiggler

Well we have made a good start, finally sorted out the drawers in the lounge, can't believe how much crap was in them! Just put the oven on to do lunch then OH and Dylan are going into town so I can do the hoovering and dusting then when they get back we are moving the kitchen around so its easier for me to move around in there. 

Dylan had a nap and is in a great mood now. I love it when he is like this, poor little man gets so grumpy when he hasn't had a good sleep. x x x


----------



## wild2011

im starvingggggggggggg


----------



## BizyBee

Me too Wild (or are you Pip?) I am getting ready to make waffles for breakfast today. I really only want the maple syrup, but don't think OH would let me. Lol. I'll have a glass of milk with it so at least there are some nutrients!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm starving too Pip, only had lunch 2 hours ago though so shouldn't go raiding the cupboards just yet. :haha: 

Grr, still gotta do the hoovering, give the bedrooms and bathroom a quick tidy, move stuff from my bedroom to the lounge AND attack the kitchen. I am determined to get it all done today though. Not touching the balcony, garden or communal area until Tuesday though, thats just far too much effort. OH will be home in abut 20 mins so we will be cracking on then.

I think I'm going to sleep well tonight, I feel like snoozing now. x x x


----------



## wild2011

im pip indeed tho dont mind wild lol i jsut get confused of my own name :haha:

i just had some polony in a chunk of fresh home made bread, but it didnt hit the right spot, i have seriously bad back pains


----------



## new_to_ttc

Eeekkk 3.30pm and I havent even started Joshua's room lolol BUT i have been to the tip and taken all the bags of rubbish, old computer etc etc so least his room looks clear lol Im kinda hoping I can go up, do the books, set the new toy unit up and hoover (its not going to be that easy is it??? lolol). 

Also hoping to put together the nursing station today, dont know why just want it up lol So Ive been and bought baby bits today instead of housework ha ha I got all my flannels, towels and a little bowl for nappy time lol Wanted a changing mat, omg have all you may mummies been and bought all the blue mats???? all i could find was pink pink pink arghhhh oh and green in Next but I want blue lol Also got lots more bibs and socks in mataln while I was there, never have enough of these lolol Oh I got a sweet sweet blanket too awww its lovely lol Oh and pram sheets for the moses basket. Going to see if these will fit on the hammock before i spend on the special sheets lol (bet they wont grrr lol) I forgot to buy sudacrem, cant believe Im going to put my nursing station up and no changing mat or no sudacrem, ach lol they like the 2 most important bits rofl


----------



## 24/7

I got blue in Mothercare. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

:cloud9:anybody care to take a vote as to who my baby boy will look like:haha:
chloe with all the dark hair, leila in red and sienna in pink.:coffee:
 



Attached Files:







goe.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1









sienna5.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 1









siennam.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## new_to_ttc

lolol He'll look like him hunni :) lol Your girls are gorgous though awwww it'll be a shock to add a splash of blue lol

I dont have a Mothercare :( I'd have to go to Llandudno for there, which is just short of an hours drive so I wouldnt have got there in time today by time I searched Bangor lol BUT I just seen the most gorgeous one on the Mothercare website arghhhhhhhh its £25, no why on high heaven is this little boy have his bum changed on a mat costing me £25 lolol Looks lovely though!
 



Attached Files:







41l-HURWckL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wild2011

thats lush hun, dh thinks hell have thick dark hair like chloe, i dont think he will tho, i hope ot ne way imagion the hair cuts before 1st birthday lol. :)

im soooo used to girls ill be like a new mum with a little boy lol x


----------



## 24/7

I love that new, get it. :D:D xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: you are a terribely bad influence lololol I guess it is only £15 over the price of a standard one lol.. nooooo I couldnt lol there is a mama's and papa's deluxe one BNWT on ebay for £13 atm lol it looks very similar in comfort, although not a patch on the design lol

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Mamas-an...nging_Nappy_Changing_Bags&hash=item1c187b9041

Wild, have you or dh got thick dark hair?? Its really hard to call, I keep looking at Joshua wondering if thats what this one will look like, Joshua looks NOTHING like his dad at all, he is throrough bred Taylor lol, then the dad of this little one has a son and he doesnt look too dissimilar to Joshua lol (same sticky out ears lol, same hair colour and build etc) so Im thinking fidget and Joshua might be quite similar even though their dads are physical appearance worlds apart lol


----------



## wild2011

chloes like daddy, his hair is that colour tho hers is lighter now and leila now has hair as thick as chloe but a shade lighter, siennas will need another 1-2 years to go as dark and thick, their dad is quite olive skinned, leila and sienna are just like me as a baby. xx


----------



## 24/7

The M&P on is nice too.... I really wanted one with a towel bit on it, but couldn't find one to match the nursery, so had to pass on it. :p 

Both OH and I are about a fairr as you can get, but my hair is as dark brown as you can get and OH is the opposite end of the scale and it about as blonde as you can get.... xx


----------



## wild2011

im blonde naturally and dh dark hair, ive managed 3 shades so far lmfao.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ha ha ha both kids dads are grey lololololololol They were both medium browns before that though rofl Im brunette, not dark dark like your Chloe, but not so light as medium either, its a chocolately brown, which is what Joshua is too, it seems to be getting darker but I dont think it'll get any darker now, he was quite fair at first lol

I just look on mamas and papas website, they got a lush one on there too arghhh why do you girls have to encourage me lol, there is a suitable plastic one one Ebay for £9 delivered but now it just doesnt seem to be ok lol This is all Matalans fault, i saw one in there for £7 and it was lovely, but nooooo they didnt have it today lol


----------



## 24/7

Buy them all, problem solved. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pmsl, think Id need a back up with a towelin one, one pee pee and that be it, all in the wash lol


----------



## wild2011

im liking one in boots ive seen £4 they have a mint wiht polka dots in orange, or a baby blue with choc and dark blue polka dot bargain


----------



## 24/7

Very true, maybe I will appreciate my plastic one then. :p

Cooking roast beef, roast potato, stuffing, carrots, peas and broccoli tonight. :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

nom nom nom needs roast parsnips then ill come for my tea haha x


----------



## 24/7

I like parsnips, infact I love them, but not the after smell in the house, so they aren't on the menu today. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Boots?? *going to look* lol 

No idea what we having for dinner tonight, we had lunch out, Joshua had a roast beef dinner, so we're not really hungry, I knew Id be busy (expected it to be on Joshuas bedroom, not internet but hey ho lol)


----------



## wild2011

dont know if online, only saw in store let me know if u find one


----------



## 24/7

This is my reserve if mine doesn't fit on our changing table, as have just realised it might not. :p xx 

https://www.johnlewis.com/230870206/Product.aspx


----------



## new_to_ttc

No, doesnt seem they have one online, well one but thats more than the mothercare one!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 thats not to dissimilar to the one I wanted in matalan I dont think.

awww look at this one!!

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/love-my-bear...ing_Baby_Changing_Mats_LE&hash=item4cf4607d6b


----------



## 24/7

So much selection!! :o xx


----------



## wild2011

bid hun lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

My nursing station is going in my living room, so I need a mat that suits ther room lol But I also want it to be blue, wow I have become soooo fussy lol I dont know why because Im willing to put money on it by week 4 I'll be doing nappies on my knee lololol


----------



## MilosMommy7

ughh, serious case of heartburn today! probably another reason i've been throwing up and feeling nauseous. with milo it was sooo bad. but he came out with a head full of hair :D


----------



## wild2011

lol im not bothering with a changing station this time, ill do mine ona mat on the floor in living room or on my bed, i dont use the mats for long, they get a pain, especially if a towel or blanket on it has got wet and uve chucked it in the wash and forgotten to get another ready, they feel awful cold i remeber sienna squirming lol.


----------



## wild2011

lol milo i had heartburn terrible with baby one, (the hairy one)lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww Milos have you had milk or gaviscon or something? I think thats supposed to help, of milk of magnesium (urghh lol)


----------



## wild2011

rennies here and gaviscon tablets, work instantly for me, i hate milk can manage skimmed in tea or coffee but thats it lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I never had a station with Joshua but i had a huge house and loads of places to store things, plus it was me and him lol Now its me a bigger him and a baby in a tiny house lol The station has been specifically selection because it has 2 full shelves on it (not half shelves or stooopid boxes that fit nothing in lol) so I can store everything I need for bathing/changing/feeding etc without it taking up much, if any, room. The station should fit snig in the rooms alcove, although we'll see, I measured it with my eyes not a tape measure lolol


----------



## tessica123

I am team blue du 28th may can I join list please



meow951 said:


> I couldn't find any threads for May due dates so thought i would start one!
> 
> Got my BFP today and i am due the 2nd May, a year to the day we lost our angel! I expect other people will be getting BFP's so thought we could all group together here!
> 
> If you want to give me your due dates then i can make us a list! Also we need a name for our group so answers on a postcard please! :flower:
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months everyone:dust:
> 
> *Late April Dates*
> :pink:27th- BrandiCanucks:pink:
> :blue:28th- Meow951:blue:
> :blue:30th- new_to_ttc:blue:​
> *May Dates*​*1st*
> koco
> :blue:blutea:blue:
> bubblicous
> :baby:TamarainSC:baby: TWINS!
> Asmahan
> hjh_1987
> :pink:msq:pink:​
> *2nd*
> Ithaka
> :angel:moochacha :angel:
> :pink:mummy3:pink:
> Tonnilou
> :pink:Wudluvanuva1:pink:​
> *3rd*
> Steph63
> thetrigger
> hommer
> larry
> JJay​
> *4th*
> wantbaby2
> Mummymac
> franm101​
> *5th*
> :blue:lisaf:blue:
> fiveoyea
> ProudMary83
> xxvcxx
> mas
> rwllgoodchild
> :yellow:Wiggler:yellow:
> MickieC
> MissMandieMitz​
> *6th*
> Hoppersgirl
> capricorn1
> :blue:Soph22:blue:
> xtinydancerx
> :pink:MilosMommy7:pink:
> natalie7
> :blue:24/7:blue:​
> *7th*
> Julz1984
> Crissie
> bcage
> Macmad
> :blue:Inge:blue:​
> *8th*
> zeezee
> :angel:Chaos:angel:
> Jess&Jay
> mummymac01​
> *9th*
> Canadianmom4
> BlessedTwice
> jw133
> :angel::blue:MayBaby2011:blue::angel:
> :blue:BizyBee:blue:
> Mummy2B21​
> *10th*
> bethsbooboo
> GreatfulMummy
> Merry
> daisy118​
> *11th*
> :angel:beckyfletcher:angel:
> pinkylisa28
> libbymarks198
> Pandabear
> MiniMiner
> AshleeCakes
> BostonMommy
> :pink:CJA:pink:​
> *12th*
> pleasebeaboy
> Onelildream​
> *13th*
> Rmar
> :angel:stay.positive:angel:
> WannaBPG
> becstar4
> MamaJo
> Flick
> chuck
> xdaniellex​
> *14th*
> strawberry80
> xlivix​
> *15th*
> Lover
> LittlePeople
> :angel:mommyandbump:angel:
> haylzpompey​
> *16th*
> thepurlqueen
> Doreshia
> yeahbetty
> Anne191
> Kountrysk8ter
> Cupcake_Queen​
> *17th*
> :angel:ttcfurever:angel:
> marie87
> tripletmom92
> NickyNackyNoo​
> *18th*
> :angel:Duffy:angel:
> ticktock
> :pink:twinmummy06:pink:
> Lucky777
> Catmouse
> :blue:SteffyRae:blue:​
> *19th*
> SarahSausage
> USAF_WIFE
> Charl​
> *20th*
> alc316
> Sevenladybugs
> kadey
> scottishvixen
> lovepink
> Tawny_Renea
> caydensmom​
> *21st*
> Tracy81​
> *22nd*
> MrsPoodle
> sarah54​
> *23rd*
> LoveChild
> :blue:luckyme225:blue:
> Luvmysunshine
> tinks28
> BeckyD
> meowmeow
> span​
> *24th*
> Sparklypants
> cheree89
> BabyMama2010
> Gemma Lou
> :blue:wild2011:blue:
> loz27​
> *25th*
> :blue:KimE:blue:
> emsy
> HanD
> teeny-j
> Deck
> pinkclaire
> Hope83
> :blue:miss_kitty:blue:
> babeygalnina​
> *26th*
> :blue:hopefulmama:blue:
> MimiGreen
> SpecialK
> :pink::pink:Ele:pink::pink:​
> *27th*
> :angel:stardust22:angel:
> mumov3​cheekybint
> FierceAngel
> sammiesmile
> Curlybug
> Jadzia
> zippy4​
> *28th*
> mrsiggy
> charlotteb24​
> *29th*
> :pink:MimiUK:pink:​
> *30th*
> :pink:jmiller:pink:
> malunet
> Szaffi
> callyd​
> *31st*
> xshell79
> :angel:sequeena:angel:​
> https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2787/8025844970f6a8am3.jpg
> Copy link to add banner and remove both * in front of URL and IMG
> [*URL=https://www.BannerFans.com][*IMG]https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2787/8025844970f6a8am3.jpg[/IMG][/URL]​


----------



## wild2011

hahahahha at measuring wiht eyes and not tape, i had one when we were in our smaller house wen my second was born, it was lush, but the novelty wore off, however wen space is a must they are a dream x


----------



## MilosMommy7

i had some cereal (and milk) when i woke up and it seemed to have started right after that. i have some antacids my doc prescribed me.

wild - lmao. the hairy one.

this is milo at 5 weeks, after losing hair from cradle cap.

https://i53.tinypic.com/adz0gw.jpg

and this was him at like 4 months-ish after going bald!

https://i55.tinypic.com/2nsuyco.jpg


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi welcome to May Blossoms :)

lolol I measured the baby hammock with my eyes too rofl, I have NO idea if it'll fit, I went by the picture on line, I havent even looked at measurements just figured it'd be about the size of a baby ha ha ha


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww so cute Milos!!

This was Joshua at 2 days, pratically bald and fair lol... then 8 weeks much darker lol
 



Attached Files:







me and joshua.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7









joshua.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MilosMommy7

lol. so cute! love the basket. it took milo awhile to start growing his hair back. probably when he was 6 or 7 mos. and now it's like this....

(he was getting ready to blink hahah. and yes they need hair cuts badly!!)

https://i55.tinypic.com/2jcvp1c.jpg


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww Joshua never had soft hair like that, it was always corse, so whenever it grows just a little bit it looks like a mop a top lol I have to keep his hair quite short lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

OH's hair was like that when he was young. he's still waiting on his first haircut. so i'm not sure if it'll change once it gets cut. i'm gonna miss his hair :( :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Just trim it lolIf you cut it too short it might not grow back baby soft.


----------



## wild2011

awww love the pics, im searching for a cheapy swimging crib, bumper and sheet, blues obviously but needs to be cheap mines got a pink one in, so wont be using that lol. ive now got a nursery to decorate too as chloe is moving back in with her sisters


----------



## MilosMommy7

yeah i plan on mayb a half inch trim pretty soon here. OH keeps slacking and forgetting to call his aunt! (she's a hair dresser)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oooh I had white with Joshua in his, then added a blue blanket lol Wouldnt pram/moses basket sheets fit? No idea about the bumper though.


----------



## Inge

owchee! my pelvis is really pinchy today :cry: been limping round work :haha: any tips on a good sleeping position or rest position to relieve some of the joint pain?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Maybe he forgetting on purpise Milos lol

Oh no Inge :( I have no ideas what would be the most comfortable, have you tried pillows? If I cant get comfy I use my memfory foam pillow its like concrete lol but seems to oddly help :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

I bought a pregnancy pillow, and it supports my mini bump and then the extra bit goes between my legs supporting my hips _ AMAZING, and the pain and stiffness has been so much better. Being on your feet won't help though lovely. xx


----------



## Inge

My managers in tomorow so il let her know then. Havent had a chance to speak to her about it since thursday. Ive tried pillows but there not helping either. Only thing that helps is having a long bath. But 2hrs a day in water probably aint good for me! :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Right ladies I think I have been distracted enough lol me thinks I should go do troubles bedroom. He is up there playing goodness only knows what mess he is creating before we even finished tidying it lol


----------



## BizyBee

Pip, I think he will look like Leila. 

I love seeing all of these baby pics. I can't wait to see what ours looks like. I have thick, brown curly hair with brown eyes and OH has thick, blond straight hair with blue eyes. We are both fair skinned. No idea who he'll take after, but I def have more dominant traits!


----------



## Inge

gr OH's car is stuck in bristol because somehtings not right with it. So he'l have to take trains and buses tomorow and go to a garage with it. Il have to get up like 6am and leave at 7am to get to work :dohh: So much to do tomorow so not sure how im supposed to get this mysterious "rest" people are telling me about :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I start work tomorrow at 7 Inge, I HATE IT!! :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

ARRGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i HATE flat packed furniture, but more than that I HATE Argos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew I should give up when I started telling the wood to f*ck off!!! lol I thought the football table was poorly made but my goodness this is just disgusting, even I could drill straight holes! Ive come downstairs to calm down, I nearly put it through the damm window lol Just need to make the bed, and put the football table back up and the room is done lol Havent got the old wardrobe out yet, so mine cant go in yet, but that'll keep, I'll build the changing station instead of the hammock lol Its from Ikea so it should be a smidging better than Argos lol


----------



## luckyme225

Looks like I only have 3 work weeks left now haha. I'll be done by the middle of February. Hoping it goes by fast!! I don't know how much longer I can take it, my pubic bone really hurts when I walk around.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh wow lucky, how awesome is that, the 3 weeks, not the pain!! Just keep telling yourself its almost done :)

I have 7 weeks left to work, and I think i have 1 of them booked off as annual leave, Im not sure lol (I think I booked feb school hols off lol). Plus I got loads of odd days off because my work wont just give me an hour off for my antenatal appointments, they give me the whole piggin day off lol


----------



## 24/7

My last day is 28th Feb, and I can't wait!! :D Wish my work were like that about appointments!! :p MW on friday for me though, yippee!! xx


----------



## Inge

luckyme225 said:


> Looks like I only have 3 work weeks left now haha. I'll be done by the middle of February. Hoping it goes by fast!! I don't know how much longer I can take it, my pubic bone really hurts when I walk around.

sorry to take over from your pain but is there anything you are able to do to relieve the pain? Im struggling with my pain in that area and its making my limp at the end of the day and work isnt helping. Im off from my job at end of month so we will both get some rest :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 its really not ideal. I get paid a contract wage (16 hours) so if I dont do 16 or more hours I owe them time (negative toil), and if I do over then it works off the megative toil, and then goes into +toil = time off lol.... anyways, Im barely doing 16 hours a week as it is (lots of the sick and elderly in hospital or sadly passed away over winter), so if Im getting full days off for little appointments I lose like 6 hours a week, they give me 1 hour towards my antenatal appt, but still 5 hours less than i would be working, so i end up owing them 5 hours for every appointment!!! They think they are helping, but they really cant see it my way arghhhhh

My last working day is 4th March woopeeeee lol


----------



## 24/7

Oh, thats not so good. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

No :( so for every 3 appointments i owe them a weeks worth of time!! Nightmare lol, and I just had friday off, I got 28th off for appointment, and 4th feb, thats a weeks worth of time in just a few of my appointments pmsl .... they asked me to use up my annual leave to pay back all my negative toil, I told them politely where to shove that idea lolol.. My neg toil will still be there waiting when I come from maternity leave rofl


----------



## 24/7

GOOD!! :D Make them wait for it!! :D Work is such a complicated thing!!xx


----------



## Wiggler

Bloody hell ladies, I nip off for a few hours and come back to loads of pages! :haha:

I'm not bothering with a changing station, never had one with Dylan. I get paranoid baby will fall off :dohh:

Lovely pics ladies. Dylan was a baldilocks until recently, now he has loads of curly blond hair that I refuse to cut as its too cute :blush: I really want this bubs to have dark hair like me 

Inge - Sleeping on your side with a pillow between your knees and under your bump may help hun.And try to keep your legs together as much as poss :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well Tidying is going really really well, got the lounge almost looking gorgeous and decluttered the drawers and cupboards, Dylans room, the hallway and the bathroom are decluttered. The kitchen is getting there and we are finishing that soon and our bedroom will be finished tuesday. So happy we are finally chucking out all the crap OH likes to hang on to. 

x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yay glad you getting all decluttered :) Want to help me?? lol (Please note i did say yes to you lolol) Everything of mine aches, and I feel sick lol I think I have proper overdone lifting, moving and building furniture this weekend oops! Ive left a message on my friends msn saying.... treasure this message 'I need help please' lololol He'll come and help me tomorrow get it all finished I just cant do no more lol

Ooooh and you dont leave baby on the station lol, my station is going to be a baby storage unit anyway lol I really dont see me changing nappies on it for very long, if I even get started lol


----------



## Inge

new - glad im not the only one with problems with argos furniture! I had to put together a wardrobe and chest of drawers set and the holes werent straight so the screws wouldnt go in all the way so I hammered them in :haha: And then the parts with the handles on (front of drawers) kept falling off :dohh: I knew I shoulda got it ready made from a second hand shop. Woulda been cheaper too :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge you should have seen me and my dad midnight Chrustmas Eve/day trying to put the football table together. The actual football bit would not go in straight and arched no way on high heaven could you play a game on it. We were drilling holes and adding wood and extending bits just to make it all fit together... not good at that hour!!! And this toy unit, ffs the 2 side panels I can just get 2 of the 3 screws in, the other one does not match up at all! As for the top, I gave up!! I got 2 out of 9 screws in and left it lol The base has 9 screws in so I just told Joshua not to mess with it until I sorted it lol 

Argos saod I could have taken the football table back if I hadnt messed with it, but what the hell was I supposed to do at that hour christmas eve... leave an I.O.U from santa???? arghhhhhhhhh and its not like I could have checked it before hand its a tiny bit BIG! *ok need to breathe* lol


----------



## Inge

mm.. i sense that argos arent that good at making flat pack furniture :haha: Thats why when we get our own place im buying ready built stuff :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol.. Im just going to hire a man to do it all for me rofl i got the nursing station to build tonight if i can be fussed, tomorrow if I cant lol but thats from the god of flat packed furniture, Ikea, so I trust it'll go ok... ha ha who am I kidding rofpmsl


----------



## luckyme225

Woohoo, sounds like quite a few of us will be done with work soon (but not soon enough haha).

Inge- Tylenol doesn't really help, my doctor has offered to prescribe me vicodin but I'm gonna see if I can get through the rest of my three work weeks and see if I can manage it by just taking it easy at home. I do sleep with a maternity pillow so that helps at night. The joys of pregnancy huh?


----------



## hopefulmama

Stopping by to say hello to everyone. My baby is nuts, 2 nights ago i had my had a throw over me and my hand on my stomach and you could see my hand move. Today it feels so weird like i can feel the hands, feet etc, just odd. I feel like i'm stretching a lot or about to get bigger, cause this baby feels like its too big for what the space i have to offer right now. I actually went to a prenatal yoga class yesterday and OMG it was soooo horrible, i hate all this meditating and connect with your baby and whatever else, i just want to do the moves, i dont want to sit for 5 minutes and let the baby feel my breath while i look around and see if everyone else is doing it. This is why i am more of a pilates person than yoga unless i do the yoga myself, gets a bit too earthy and hippie for me.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Hopeful, wait til you are further along and you can feel bubs soooo clearly. 

OMG, I hope this bubs doesn't have Dylans habits, Dylan used to ram his feet out as far as they would go and leave them there. It was sooooo uncomfy and made my belly look like there was an alien in there. :rofl:

I am officially done tidying for the day, FINALLY! I couldn;t even help OH with the kitchen in the end as my pelvis is so sore, but he didn't mind, he knows I have done lots today. 

Bad news though ladies, looks like my poor Dyson is dying :cry: Its not only getting really hot when I use it now, its also giving off a funky smell, not smoke or anything, but like its really overheating. Going to have to get a new one soon, I'll miss my Dyson, but I think a shiny new one will fill the hole it will leave :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think my hoover is dying too, but I will put up with it for now lol

Decided not to build anything more tonight lol, so Ive tided the lounge put some laundry on, put hot water on to think about doing the dishes lol and I may make Joshuas bed lol His football table is in the lounge will take that up tomorrow lol 

Cute you can see which bit is which hopeful :) I can tell the difference I think lol but when I see him it could be anything its just a lump lol


----------



## 24/7

Tonight.... :happydance: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

great bump!!! yay!! I cant work out if mine is growing or not lol


----------



## hopefulmama

24/7 cute bump!!!


----------



## 24/7

I love my bump!! :D It's feel very tight and the skin sore tonight, have moisturised lots!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump 24/7!! Its so neat and cute! 

OH has just agreed to letting me pick any Dyson I want... I think he is going to regret that when I ask for his bank card to pay for it. Not going to get it for a few months though, so he won't be having a heart attack just yet :haha:

I am soooooo sleepy right now, but I can't muster up the effort to walk from the lounge to the bedroom, then get undressed and into bed. I'm so lazy! x x x


----------



## hopefulmama

ha you girls are bit crazy for dysons, you'd think they were the best invention next to electricity.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lolol... I never owned a Dyson lol Although with this lot I think its safer not to, sounds like it may become an adiction lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful, they are amazing!

new - come to the dark side! Your carpets will never be cleaner :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl.... my carpets would be happy with any hoovering lol, Im terrible pmsl i only have carpet in Joshuas room and the stairs, he does his own so erm stairs rarely get done lolol oops... *will make more effort* lol


----------



## Wiggler

OOOH, I just found out that my local hospital lets OH's stay overnight after the birth!!!!! HOW FRIKKING COOL?!?! They never did that when I was there having Dylan as the ward was being refurbished, but at least now if I have bubs in the middle of the night I don't have to worry about him being sent home. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

is that free of charge wiggler hun? Its something I will be talking to MW about but for Joshua obviously lolol want him with me as much as I can :)


----------



## Wiggler

Yup its free, I'm so happy! They have a reclining chair next to every bed in private room AND on the ward. I was terrified of having Dylan during the night as they would send OH home, luckily I had Dylan after 9am (9.26am) and was really worrying about this one being born at night too, sooo happy I don't have to worry now. x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Uh oh, I went a little baby crazy today, but there were so many good deals everywhere I just couldn't resist.

For myself, I went to Old Navy. Anywhere you go, average price for maternity pants are $25-$40. ALL maternity pants were $15!! I bought two pairs. I also threw in a few maternity shirts that look professional because I start my 600 hour placement tomorrow morning at the special needs school.

I bought my husband a CD that he wanted and the escalator to go downstairs was out of order so we had to walk to the elevators. Good thing we did because Please Mum was having a 70% off AND Buy 4, Get the 5th FREE sale. I bought over $300 worth of Newborn to 12 months clothing and spent only $123. Next, we headed to Old Navy where I spent $224 on $400 worth of clothes for Anberlin and my kids. They had some Canucks shirts for kids on clearance so I picked some up.

But my favourite part of my little shopping spree was when I was taking Zoe to go see the puppies and kittens. We walked past a discount sports store so I stopped to take a look. I got Isaiah, my son, a Canucks sleeper, regular $16.99 for $5, two Canucks hockey sticks for $5.99, and I just couldn't resist the shirt below. It was regular $24.99 and I got it for $5. I know many of you are not familiar with the NHL or hockey, but can you tell I love my Nucks? lol

All in all, can't complain about $700 worth of baby clothes for a little over $300
 



Attached Files:







DSC02795.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thats brill then :) Joshua wont mind bunking in with mummy if they have no beds lol I THINK I have to pay for a private room though lol My friend has said she'll keep him until I came home but I think this will be a bridge we'll have to cross at the actual time, it all depends when i go into labour etc


----------



## Wiggler

Great bargains Brandi!

Just had a look at the website for the local hospital and OMG they have really done it up, there is even a birthing centre! It looks amazing. The delivery suites now have en suites.. finally, and the new ward looks great! Going to talk to my MW about the birthing centre and what they offer as it looks much more cosy than the hospital x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow brandi great bargins hun!! Love the bump in your new top too :)

Wiggler it'll be so nice to go into a labour where you are comfortable :) I have no idea what the labour unit is like round here Joshua was born back in Bury. I know what the postnatal ward is like, they put me there after a MC once :( but its very basic, very standard, and identical to any of the other wards in the hospital. But I know the labour unit is in a separate place i seen a sign thats it lol


----------



## hopefulmama

brandi-I haven't seen maternity jeans under 150, that's the cheapest pair i've bought so far but have gone up to 250 for a pair(which fit amazing and look so good and my husband seems to REALLY like them)... maybe it's cause i am looking for a certain cut and brand.. dunno. 
That;s great you got such good deals.

wiggler- ya i've had a couple dysons over the last 5 years, we don't have carpet though, we have marble floors through our house so i guess it's used a big differently that w/carpet.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies. I love getting bargains.

Now I need help.

One of these two outfits will be her Homecoming outfit. A or B?
 



Attached Files:







DSC02797.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MilosMommy7

A :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

tomorrow OH starts his first day on first shift. gotta be to work at 6am! it's gonna be weird. lol. and i have a doctor appt tuesday and now he has to miss it! his first appt ever missed. i dont believe he missed any appts with milo.


----------



## wild2011

a brandi


----------



## wild2011

if ur wondering why im quiet, im selling all of siennas old stuff lol https://s1124.photobucket.com/albums/l573/wild2011/


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pmsl Wild, I just decided to pop Joshua's shoes on for sale. usually I put them on ebay, but thought Id offer here first. OMG what a ballache rofl 

I like them both Brandi, but my choice was B lol sorry!

Maternity jeans, £16 New Look lol sorted have to love the UK lol


----------



## wild2011

ive listed about 40 items almost half sold already and have 4 black bags full lol thats 2 sizes lol.not asking for much, most are £1 item or £2 a set, bargains but least not costing me like ebay


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thats great!

I didnt think id get interest so just left them in the bag, but right away a lady ask, so Ive just had to polish them and photot hem and weigh them for delivery prices ha hah a


----------



## wild2011

hahah, typical huh why cant things be easy. im half tempted to get up in the small hours to upload stuff, i dont get a chance to number things as i have to use photobucket, and people send msgs before ive finished ever so confusing lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Id be really paranoid doing a lot incase i got them all muddled up pmsl


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild, you dont have any unisex cardigans you are putting on do you? I knows you is having a boy lolol but NO ONE has cardigans, now Im starting to look at girls threads to see if any white ones would pass as boys rofl


----------



## mummy3

I'm gone for just over a day and 35 + pages to catch up on..

New, I have little cardis saved from when my first 2 were born, they were given little cardis knitted for preemies but tended to be huge lol. Sometimes at car boots you can find really cute ones too.

So many cute names going around, new I still love owen, Brandi are you sticking with Anberlin now? Wild/pip, I love Alex, we are working on middle names atm.

Zoo was amazing, we saw 2 gorillas hugging lol the kids thought it was hilarious, hubby made me get the wheelchair:blush: but yeah lasted a whole lot longer in it! Then we went on date night with the MIL babysitting and he took me for another 4d scan:cloud9: We have pics of her smiling, cheeky thing is now completely breech and facing forward, so upside down and round about :rofl: Also an estimated weight of 2lb at 25 weeks :shock: thats huge!

Whats everyone up to all week?:flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww mummy bet she looked so lovely!! And 2lb wow!! lol 

I had LOADs of cardi's when I had Joshua but I kept nothing of his (well except keep sake stuff), the more time that went one and the worse my diagnosis's got I just slowly got rid of the lot.. oops!! lol Car boots wont start round here until the spring, and baby will be here by then, yay!! I'll find some, even if I have to pay over the odds, or pay someone to get knitting rofl

Glad you had such a lovely time at the zoo :)

We only reconned up 35 pages?? Oh we had a quiet few days lolol.... did you read them all?


----------



## mummy3

This is her:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BABY_6.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Eeek i've been buying :0)
Got the bed in a bag cot mobile, extra sheets & changing mat from this range
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/homeware/nursery/3/
This cot comes with mattress
https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.207-4737.aspx
& also brought the tommee tippee closer to nature microwave steriliser reduced form £25 to £10 in the Asda baby event x
Baby'skicks are getting so strong sometimes it makes me jump lol & feels like u can feel little fingers moving can't wait to meet her, i'm hoping to book a 3d/4d scan in a few wks if i get any birthday pennies :)
I bet it will be amazing i've never had one before x


----------



## mummy3

New, I did indeed read them all, only took all afternoon! Lol at crustine:haha: but yeah might be an idea to find some knitters, maybe some older ladies? I love cardis on little babies, sooo cute.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww lovely pic mummy & 2lb already eeek x


----------



## BizyBee

Lovely pic mummy. 

Brandi, I like both but would prob go with A. 

Whoa Hopeful. I can't imagine spending that kind of money on jeans, especially maternity ones. I was feeling guilty for getting a hot $50 pair! Lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww your little girl is sooo cute and snuggled!

Wud, yay for shopping!!! Im getting way to good at it lolol

I love tiny babies in cardigans, it is adorable, especially little tiny knitted ones! I think my nan did some of Joshuas, and my mum, but she hasnt got the time now, and my nan well I dont even know if she knows Im expecting, and she certainly wont care lol (got to love families huh lol) Im trying to think of any of my little old dears who knit lol i work with many and I cant picture 1 of them knitting lol


----------



## mummy3

I'm trying to think of other places new, what about thrift shops? Or local nursing homes?

Bizy, yeah I got an expensive pair last preg but never wore them, my walmart ones fit awesome:thumbup:

Wud, yep my babies are early but all have been massive lol, I'm with you on the buying front, been going mad! I'd go for the 4d scan if you can, its really amazing seeing the things they get up to in there.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes, I'll be sticking with Anberlin. He doesn't have a choice anymore. If he doesn't want to call her that, I'm already nicknaming her Livvy, for her middle name.

I have my 3D ultrasound on Thursday. Can't wait!!


----------



## 24/7

YAWN!! Off to work I go.... Only 31 more shifts after today!! xx


----------



## Soph22

wow ladies! So many of you are getting done with work so soon! I'm jealous, I'm not (planning to be) done until April 23. Although I must say that I really have a great group of students this year so I'll actually be kind of sad to leave them. 

My bump is feeling very stretched out at the moment too. I felt stretching a few weeks ago before a big growth spurt so maybe I'm prepping for another one. I'll have to post a bump pic soon.

Definitely time for some more maternity pants! Brandi- I agree, Old Navy is a great place for maternity bargains. 

Welcome to team blue, Wild! So happy for you.
Couldn't catch up on everything ladies, hope all are well!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im getting done with work because I get LOADS of holidays a year, and so far ive only taken 7 days lol I think Im having 5 days off in Feb, but then all the rest is going on me leaving for mat leave nice and early lol My Maternity leave doesn't kick until Im 36 or 37 weeks ish lol Plus my job would be silly of me to work too late, I have very frail, sick and disabled people to care for, plus loads of driving, so Im putting me and them in danger if I cant move around efficently lol

We got up late this morning lol I got up at 9.18am and had to wake Joshua rofl oops!!! Late for school was understatement of the century! Im going to go and freshen up now, barely felt the water touch my face as i was running out the door lol I got so much to do too, my friend has left me an offline msn message to say he picked up my messages and is on his way over to help lol so I got Joshua's room to complete pmsl *i need to wake up* arghhh lol


----------



## Wiggler

Housework done for the day, Dylan napping.. time to relaaaax and send silly texts to OH now I finally have my free texts :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

can you guys remember if i ever posted pics of the clothes i've bought so far?? lol. i cant remember if i did or not. i know i posted them on another site i'm on.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Finished work? What's that? I'm just starting today, lol.

I'm finally finished all my exams and classes and in one hour, I start my 600 hour externship at the special needs school. Needless to say, I'll be around less often. Getting up at 6:30am rather than 8:00am, will, I'm sure, knock the energy right out of my for the first little while, but I'm on the road to graduation.

Isaiah's awake. Take care ladies!!


----------



## wild2011

ok im sooo busy lol, baby girls clothes r so cute, but so glad to see them go lol. 

new can u pm me address, sienna just broke scales so ill post and then let u know postage after, 

wiggler, ive re-washed those bits so just drying and they be on way too.

xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun!

The grumpy git upstairs hasn't banged at us once yet today! he has been stomping around loads though, but as long as he isnt aiming it at us I am happy. The new tactic to stop Dylan banging the floors and walls when he tantrums is working! I now pick him up as soon as he bangs and plonk him on the sofa (he HATES me doing this) and he hasn't been banging anywhere near as much! he lifts his legs to bang the floor, looks at me, then lowers his legs. great progress! Loads less tantrums today too!


----------



## BizyBee

That's great wiggler! Glad it's working. 

Good luck with the externship Brandi. 

Soph, I also enjoy my class this year and plan on working as long as I can (which I'm hoping is to the end of April). I have enough sick days built up to get paid until the end of the school year if I can hold out that long. I'll obviously stop early if it's medically necessary, but as long as I'm feeling well and can still move around, I'll be there.


----------



## BizyBee

Oh, it's Viability Day for me!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Happy V-Day hun!!!! x x x


----------



## wild2011

happy v day x


----------



## 24/7

Where does everyone feel their babies kicks? Sams seem to have changed the last few days.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

I used to feel bubs low down on my bladder and by my left hip, but now its above my belly button, it changed last week x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

happy v-day bizy!

24/7 - for me it's generally by my bladder and belly button. but once in a while she'll kick above my belly button.


----------



## 24/7

Similar to me then milosmummy!! I want to know where he is positioned xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

sometimes she kicks in my back too. she seems to be snuggled down low. lol. which is exact opposite of my son. he was above my belly button starting at 20w and then lived up there hahah.


----------



## Wiggler

OMG I wish my camera worked. Just looked out the window and tehre is 2 huuuuge rainbows outside, one of them is really bright too! x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Just grabbed some pics on my netbook. lol. pretty :)
 



Attached Files:







Image198.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 5









Image199.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MilosMommy7

oh wow! lol. very nice pics of the rainbows.


----------



## Wiggler

Had to hold my netbook right up to the window. lol. ended up getting a few pics of the neighbors roofs as well :rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh, lovely rainbows!

I have felt him kick all over, but most recently near my bellybutton if I'm sitting and on my sides if I'm laying down.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild, I'll pm it now hun sorry got carried away I just got online lol

I feel fidget kicking on my left and fidgetity on my right/central... which is weird because whenever they put the doppler on his heart is way down on the left hip lol but hey, my boy does the spilts for pictures so no reason why he wouldnt just to kick mummy at both ends pmsl

Joshua's room is finished!! Well I just got to make the bed and straighten the teddies yay!!!! lol I got my arse kicked at the football table though arghhh but I got plenty of practice, Im definitely better now so I should be able to give Joshua a match lol Speaking of whom, I should go collect him from school, I was 30 minutes late taking him in I best not be late picking him up lol


----------



## Inge

Girls I think I leaked :blush: woke up and there was a little wet patch right on my left boob through my shirt :blush: hasnt happened again so not sure if its definatley boob leakage :haha: But I do sometimes find some dried white in that area so could be. 
I got up at 645am and couldnt face brekkie, I know silly of me to do, and it was tipping it down with rain! I was looking out of the window til 715am wishing it to stop :dohh: I left the house at 720am and got to work 730am. Am knackered now though :haha: Just satisified my craving for a chicken goujon sandwich and it was yummy. I have one in the fridge for later too adn hacve some pears by my side as Im really craving them today :cloud9:


----------



## meow951

I've been leaking since about 15 w lol Not much, only if i squeezed

Past couple of weeks it leaks on its own now. I often wake up in the morning with the whole front of my pj top covered with a big dry stiff patch lol Tis pretty gross but never mind eh!


----------



## meow951

24/7- I feel punches around my bladder and kicks like high up at the top of my uterus above my belly button.

I thought he was head down and when i had my appointment midwife thought the same, even though doesn't matter at this stage, just cute to know. He seems to like it that way though as he's been like it for a week or 2 now.


----------



## luckyme225

Happy v day Bizzy!!

24/7- I get kicks in my pelvis area and head butts in my ribs. My little Liam seems to enjoy being breech.


----------



## luckyme225

Inge- I've been leaking the last few days. I was leaking a lot yesterday and was freaking out because I couldn't find any breast pads before work and was worried I was going to have spots on my shirt our ruin my bra.


----------



## lisaf

if you find yourself without breast pads... you can use a pantyliner in a pinch! :)

I'm not leaking yet (knock on wood)


----------



## new_to_ttc

happy V-day Bizz, sorry i didnt read much before dashing off earlier xx

Im not leaking, surprising really as how big I have got (36/8 C to a 38F not fitting - must get measured again) lol I didnt leak with Joshua either though, not before or after. i went huge with him (and stayed that way until this last year lol) and everyone kept saying they were going to hurt and leak but never did lol I guess BF this time will mean it'll be all different lol


----------



## Wiggler

I didn't leak with Dylan until the night I went into labour. I woke up in the middle of the night, noticed the leak, went to the bathroom and WOOSH! waters broke :rofl: I leaked like a tap after though when I was BFing, I've got 3 packs of pads already waiting though in case I leak before bubs comes. 

I am sooo hungry again today, glad I'm having dinner soon or i would be raiding the cupboards. 

x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

i leaked yesterday! and today some squeezed out. lol. i dont think i leaked at all with milo. either that or i just never noticed.


----------



## Inge

Leo's bouncing around like usual this evening :haha: Iv got my tickets for wales and sorted out the library issue so Iv had a busy day. The area manager come in tomorow for another week of "you wont have a job soon" meetings.
Wish we didnt have to go through this every week :shrug: I know theres no vacencies aywhere else in the area so hate it being wrung out like this:dohh: Im feeling really sore downstairs because of Leo's activity today :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh wow... I should really cook more often! Mmmmmmm diced lamb marinated in mint, potatoes and veg... lush!! Stuff like a Christmas turkey now though lol


----------



## wild2011

IM STILL Listing stuff lol should have got last on by tonight.


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha wild your thread seems to be going crazy lol Hope its all been worth it :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I'm in bed in my hubbys t shirt watching one born every minute :)
Happy V day i feel kicks all over really x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Happy V-Day Bizy!

You ladies and food talk..geez. Lasagna tonight here.

Finally made a dent in my externship hours. 6.5 hours down, 593.5 to go.

Oh, and only 100 days left until Miss Anberlin's due date!! Double digits tomorrow!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Well had another look at the exchange register today and there is not one compatible match in the 7 towns I checked out!!! No-one wants a flat with storage heating and disabled facilities on the first floor. I hope OH has some luck with the council tomorrow. 

I was having a good feel of my tummy earlier and can't believe how high my uterus is now! Won't be long til its up to my ribs! x x x


----------



## luckyme225

Even though I work out and eat smaller portions because my stomach is being squished I'm still packing on the pounds. I thought it was supposed to be only 1lb a week, what gives.


----------



## BizyBee

Lucky, same here. I can't believe the weight gain and quick growth. Thankfully, it's still all bump though.


----------



## luckyme225

Glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm still not brave enough to get on the scales since last time, I nearly did yesterday but wimped out. I know its normal to put on weight during pregnancy, but if/when I get back to my pre-preg weght I will be a bit heartbroken.

Dylan slept til 6.15am this morning! YAY! Still feel like I barely slept though.

I had a really strange dream last night, I was in a relly odd place, deffo not on earth, annd there was a huge feild and there was a load of poeple chasing each other round with HUGE 7 foot long worms, and I took one, ripped the bottom off and proceded to tell a big group of people thats the part that had the most protien.. then I found a plant that grew pork, bananas, lemons and chicken. It was soooo odd. :haha:

My pelvis is agony today, it started really playing up last night so taking it easy for today while OH is home. x x x


----------



## 24/7

Morning Girls!! :D Day two of seven for me, YAWN!! :( xxxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies, off to work I go. race you to the end of the week 24/7 lol 

i weighed this morning, still a maintain, Im not sure what to think of that im supposed to be trying to gain some wait for my consultant oops but I can only eat what fits in my tiny stomach, Im sure fidget has squashed it so small it cant hold food lol 

Oh Joshua is pacing the floor in his coat and school bag in hand me thinks thats my cue to go! haver a fun day. Rest up Wiggler, and yay for double figured Brandi, Im catching you up lol xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 and new - have fun at work! 

Well OH and Dyaln have gone out to the council now, I really hope they can help us. I checked the 2 properties we bid on last week and both have over 200 bids so we have pretty much no chance of getting them as we are low priority, but hey, we might get lucky! 

Got a few bits of the big tidy up to finish today, like moving the kicthen around and decluttering our bedroom, but going to do that in the afternoon as I want to rest up my pelvis as much as possible before starting. Can't wait til it is all done and we dont have to worry about it any more. We will have loads extra storage space too. I've even allocated a "Christmas cupboard" in the kitchen so if i see any bargains during the year I can get them and put them aside for Xmas :)


----------



## wild2011

off to rescan hope he stays still for them today, though id love to get to see him every week lol dh cant get time off work and its beocming a nightmare with sienna, shes not allowed to come, and luckily one of my friends can have her but shed normally be in work. grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Wild, hope your little man behaves! x x x


----------



## 24/7

Headache and swollen numb hands today?! :(


----------



## MilosMommy7

i noticed my hands were a little swollen yesterday, but only because i put my rings on and they were tighter than normal. lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I have fat hands, dont think id ever notice swelling in them lolol 

Hope the scan goes ok Wild, I hope they dont try your little man into a girly lol

I finished work for the day yay!! best tinker this living room up now its a bomb site again lol

Wiggler let us know how OH gets on at the council xx


----------



## Wiggler

OH just got back, the council have said its totally unreasonable that the neighbors are complaining about a toddler making noise and once they have talked to our landlord we MAY be put up a band. So fingers crossed! I hope we hear from them soon. Silly OH forgot to mention abouot how this place has no bath though, so little bit annoyed at him for that.


----------



## hopefulmama

My hands have been swollen lately too, it also doesn't help its very humid in miami. I have been having problems breathing lately i get short of breath easily if i am talking on phone and find it difficult to take deep breaths sometimes... I also have horrible back and neck aches because i find sleeping on my sides SO uncomfortable, which the constant neck aches is causing me to get bad headaches, not sure if i have a pinched nerve or something. I go to the dr on friday so I will be asking for some suggestions because the aches, pains and BAD headaches are not copable.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck today wild!!!

You ever have those days where your kids wake up super early after they went to bed super late and they're just super cranky, but you know you have to go to work when you just want to go to bed instead, so you hope and pray that something comes up so you don't have to?

I'm having one of those days. Isaiah didn't go to sleep until 11pm and both kids were up at 6am. Isaiah just wouldn't stop whining and screaming and I couldn't wait to drop the kids off at daycare. I planned to get some caffeine before going to my placement. As soon as I pulled in to their daycare driveway, I found out that all schools in my city are closed today because we're expecting a ton of freezing rain. Now, my placement is at a private school where the parents bring their kids to school, no bus systems or anything. I tried calling, and there was no answer, so I went there.

My prayers have been answered. There is no school today. I am kidless for the next 5 hours and don't have to go to work. Yay! Goodnight!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

My new pretty changing mat is here but been waiting all day for the cot to arrive as they said it would be today so typically it will arrive when i go on the school run?
Good luck with your re-scan
& 24/7 keep an eye on the swelling & headaches as can be signs of pre eclampsia if it continues get checked out x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh hopeful hun thats doesnt sound comfortable at all :( The baby could be lying on a nerve somewhere but you'd think he'd have moved off it by now and resettled off the nerve. Hope the doctor can help!

Wiggler the bath thing probably wont effect the banding anyways hun, so long as you have a means of washing (ie a sink). Not nice I know, but its how they work. And they making it even more difficult for people to get properties now too, the banding system is so tight! Are you with a private landlord or an association? You might find they are the quicker to get a move because your problems are caused by their tenants.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya i'm getting the headaches because of sleeping on my left side, which is where my neck hurts which is the side i get my headaches on..... so i am assuming it's all corollated. Don;t think it has anything to do with pre eclampsia, because I actually have perfect blood pressure every time i get checked, and i check myself once a week. I also have low/moderate protein levels.. So don't see that as an issue. I also know swelling is normal in pregnancy especially when you live in a tropical climate with 70% humidity and up everyday.


----------



## Inge

was cleaning cupboards at work and knelt down and my pelvic joints/leg joints really felt like the were burning :cry: Felt like i was going to pass out from the feeling:cry: Another thing to tell the midwife about tomorow I guess! Hows everyone else today?


----------



## Wiggler

new I'm with a housing association. 
My housing association are vile and rejected our request for an emergency move after 2 people broke in and battered OH with a baseball bat cos the cow opposite had been telling everyone our address instead of hers. 
One of the poeple who works there came round (after the attack, when he knew how terrified we were) and instead of knocking the door he kicked it repeatedly until the whole door frame shook. 
I wish we could afford to private rent, but rent for a 2 bed house round here is more than OH's wages and NONE of them accept HB :(

OH is being a grumpy pig today cos I told him to go play with Dylan cos my pelvis is killing me and I don;t want to get off the sofa. GRRRR.


----------



## Inge

wiggler - wer on housing register and on silver band. theres 3 more above us though. I have to have a chat to my midwife about us getting somewhere soon as we dont want to still be at oh's parents when Leo comes. We wont be able to afford a private rent either and not many people here take children or Housing benefit in private rents which is wierd :shrug:
Hope you get it sorted soon :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Inge, get your OH's parents to write a letter to the council saying they are going to evict you and they should give you a better banding. My old housing place did this when I was pregnant with Dylan and I was given a better banding and got offered ths flat 2 months later. 

I don't know why a lot of landlords are fussy about HB as its regular payments. It is in arrears though which puts a lot of poeple off. 

OH is really in a foul mood now, we just had a HUGE arguement and he isn't speaking to me now. I can't til he goes back to work tomorrow! x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Double post :S


----------



## Inge

how come hes in a foul mood? mine had a job interview today and the hours are 10pm-6am for a security company. would be good with childcare as then I can work in daytime and he can look after Leo. But theres good and bad points to it as he'd be sleeping in the day but then he'd have the whole day at home for us:thumbup:


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- I can't stand sleeping on my side either. Luckily it doesn't give me headaches but it makes my whole body ache. It takes me forever to fall asleep because it hurts so much to sleep on my sides. Pretty sure by 30 weeks I'll be only sleeping 5 hours tops if it's anything like last time. 

Wiggler- That's crazy that you weren't moved after two people broke in. That is just scary.

My son has been carrying around a baby doll the last day. He takes such good care of it, it's so cute. Right now it's swaddled sleeping next to him while he reads a book. He is going to be such a good big brother.Work tonight! Hopefully shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## BizyBee

I'm not sure how the housing association works, as we don't have anything like that here but sorry it's giving you so many problems. That's the last thing you need to worry about right now. 

I also get sore sleeping on my sides, but I'm doing pretty well considering. I don't wake up much throughout the night, but I do have a hard time falling back asleep if I go to the bathroom past 5 am. I miss sleeping on my back, but I keep thinking about how short lived this whole process really is and I'm not going to let the bad parts of pregnancy bring me down. This could be my only child so trying to take it all in.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler, Im really sorry sounds like you had an awful time! How long ago was the attack? Did you get victim support? Its neither here nor there if you did, you can make a self referal to the victim support unit still now, explain the situation, and tell them that your OH and you still feel scared and vulnerable by loud noises on the door or in the communal areas. They'll get somneone to ring you really quick (we get 3 days to ring victims but always try and do it within the same day!), then you can request a home visit. Your support worker will come out to you and see if there is anything they can do to make you feel more secure, fit panic alarms, order personal alarms etc... but most importantly we have advocate workers who can help you get rehomed. Its not a guarunteed band raiser, but it does strongly lie in your favour with the council if you have the referral letter, especially if you have a crime reference number to go with it (did you report the attack?). Also your volunteer will offer you emotional support, which may just help you get things off your chest, and same with OH and support you in feeling less scared in your own home!.

As for private landlords not taking HB, dont tell them! You can now have HB paid directly to you or to the landlord, so just tick the box that says to you. You will need your landlords name and address, but this will be on any leasing documents he gives to you. The reason they state that they dont take HB is because it takes so long to set up, and they often have mortgages to pay etc so need a regular income on each house they own. If you can try and save up, so you have a bond and a month up front, then that gives HB 4 weeks to sort out your claim and get the nexts months money to you in time. Cant get round the children issue though lol There is no hiding them, usually its no pets and no HB lol 

Inge so sorry you're in so much pain :( I really hope you ladies get some relief soon. Lucky your son sounds sooooo cute! he's going to be a great big brother :)


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh Inge thats great! Fingers crossed he gets the job! 

OH is in a foul mood as I told him he has to start disciplining Dylan how I do, OH is a lot softer than me (I'm not super strict, but I don't allow him to bang loudly, be violent etc etc) and all the progress I have made with Dylan recently with the new discipline regime has gone down the pan today as OH has been a softie. Dylans behaviour has been really really awful. :cry: he hit me in the face a few times and tried to kick me and OH loads. He's confused, bless him. Back to normal tomorrow though. YAY!
OH said if he doesn;t do it right I should, and then we started argueing about how he doesn;t understand that my pelvis is really sore and I shouldn't be running around. We dont normally argue like this, we have both been soooo stressed recently with all the crap with upstairs that we have been so snappy with each other recently.

Baby has been a real little bundle of energy today and giving me lots of really hard kicks. Baby prefers to kick my left side, I rarely feel big kicks on the right, just small movements that I assume are punches.

x x x


----------



## Wiggler

We tried victim support new, we had them, the police and a few other organisations trying to help us and the council and housing association said we wern't at risk any more as we put more locks on our door!!! GRR. We have been trying to move since the attack (2 years ago) Its only now we are getting somewhere with the council. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow, thats so not right. I know the advocacey role has only really taken off in the last 12 months, but locks do not take away the fear and anxiety. With it being so long ago, Im not sure how VS could help now, but I will speak with my line manager and ask her for some advice as you clearly stiff suffer the emotional trauma of what happened. Is the neighbour who gave your address still living there? Did the annoying people upstairs live there at the time of the attack?


----------



## 24/7

Wiggler - All these people can assit and do things, if they want to, and I really feel you are being fobbed off, so keep fighting. :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

The woman who caused it (chavzilla) has moved now, got a nice quiet neighbor now. Idiots upstairs were living here then and got just as much greif as us from her, and the housing people just stuck up for chavzilla. And this woman did some baaaaaad stuff. gave out our address so the people who were after her came after us (when they broke in before battering OH they told him they were after a woman - couldn't have been me, I only know 2 people in a 20 mile radius, and no1 knows our address)
she beat up the lady upstairs causing her to lose her baby, she got her OH (a really big guy) to follow residents to intimidate them, vandalised peoples cars etc etc. none of us got moved. she didn't even get evicted, they just moved her instead. x x x


----------



## Soph22

hi ladies-
just popping in, haven't had a chance to catch up on all of the pages. 

I'm so excited! Just found out last night that one of my very best friends is pregnant too! She is due in August. She lives not too far from me so now I have a local pregnant buddy!


----------



## Wiggler

OK - On a happier note, you ladies should try the new Nom yogurts, they are delish, me and dylan were fighting over the spoon earlier! :rofl:

I'm really hungry, already had dinner and CBA to go make myself something, might get OH to do me some soup in a min, yum!! x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh Soph! Thats great :) x x x


----------



## wild2011

hello my little man been flashing his winky again lol. all is fine and dont need to go back x


----------



## 24/7

Boys just can't help it wild. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Great news Pip!!!! 

Going to have some tomato soup, watch Holby City and go too bed I think. I'm shattered. x x x


----------



## wild2011

lol 24 innit stuffing a bbq chicken wrap down my throat but with a drop of mayo and salad dont like the salsa it is yummy, did the kids the same earlier but heeps of fillings and they stuffed their faces lol.

finished listed all the clothes, sold most just a few bits left, 

wiggler ive deleted ur inbox pls send again sorry hun baby brain my msg box was full and ckicked delete all without thinking, have found a load more so chucked them in :cloud9:


----------



## lisaf

ugh, none of the food on the menu this week sounds good to me! :( (we have a deli that delivers to our office... I'm just beyond sick of their regular stuff and their specials this week suck!)
My foot hurts so bad I don't even want to walk to my car to go get food... I'll have to get out and walk to pick up the food, then walk back etc. My foot hurts so bad :(

So I'm just sitting here feeling very sorry for myself :haha: Trying to think of something I could order from the menu that isn't gross or boring.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Great news Wild! Glad all is well!!

Wiggler, hmmmmm let me speak to my line manager and see what she can suggest. If there is something VS can do to help she'll know and she'll tell me what to suggest for you!

So many of you ladies are suffering :( I hope everyone starts to feel better real quick! Lisa, close your eyes and order whatever your finger drops on, it'll taste a lot nicer than it reads ;)

Ive found a friend who can knit, and she has kindly offered, so a red baby cardigan has already been started, and she has wool to do me a blue one! yay! and there was a white one on BnB earlier, and i got a blue one from Ebay the other day so finally Im starting to get a little collection lol Still need more lol might have to take up knitting myself rofl


----------



## wild2011

have awful back pains again grrrrrr


----------



## new_to_ttc

Not you too :( ok all you ladies need a lot of TLC off your other halfs! You need pampering, waiting on, massages, gentle cuddles..... come on ladies you are pregnant use this to your advantage!! lol

Lots of gentle feel well :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

I agree New! I want everyone to rest up and get better. xx


----------



## lisaf

lol thanks new - I can't order blindly as there was a bit of seafood on the menu this week and I can't eat seafood without gagging even when not pregnant.
I went ahead and ordered a boring old sandwich... eating something boring sounded a lot better than walking on my sore foot!


----------



## wild2011

lol new, my back pains are really high up.like slightly lower than armpits but round the back, and on the left side persifically. grrrrrr


----------



## 24/7

Here I am to moan too!! :D Soooo tired, and have a horrible pain in my bum, gosh this pregnancy lark brings out all sorts of aches and pains!! My headache has passed and I can now take my wedding ring on and off again, horray!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

that still requires tlc, massages, spoilt from OH lol Bless ya!!

Im sure it'll be a lush sandwich Lisa :)

Evening bizzy :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww 24/7 :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

I'm not sure OH will be too kind given my pain location, but he is giving me a nice massage, so I'll forgive him!! :D xxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its mostly his fault you in pain, us women would never get pregnant without a man lol So tell him to massage away and make sure he gets the sore achey bits lol xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Sam is kicking up in my ribs tonight, that can make up for it!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Fidget is pretty settled this evening, infact most of the day bless him. We must be having a quiet day xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Sam hates me being at work, so quiet day for me to, just a few kicks this eveing. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Big hugs everyone! I hope you all feel better soon.

Well me and OH are talking again, he just made me a cuppa and got me a yogurt from the fridge, then the meanie stole the TV remote and put the PS3 on!!!

I'm not that tired anymore :(

x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Not sure fidget can tell the difference with me being at work, and home with my feet up lol.... I struggle to see the difference sometimes... hmmm its a bit colder at work, and internet is smaller on my phone lolol... hmmmm what else... Im sure I'll think of something rofl


----------



## 24/7

I have a desk and sit uncomfortably, Sam likes me laying on the sofa. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh yeah, thats one major differnce, my chair at work is soooooooooooooooooooooo much more uncomfy than my suite lolol Although I have over time packed it out with loads of cushions and its getting bareable lol Didnt get uncomfy today until about 15-20 minutes before I finished lolol


----------



## 24/7

I need a sofa and laptop for work, and a duvet!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Hmm, all this talk of work is making me think about what to do when I go to college in a few years. I actually don;t know what career I want to get in to, apart from I would like it to pay well :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooooh yeah and me :haha: lol i was actually wondering if I could get away with taking my laptop to watch dvds on pmsl (no wireless so no internet lol) I dont think i will though darn it lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler said:


> . I actually don;t know what career I want to get in to, apart from I would like it to pay well :haha:

Ha ha in that case Im sure we could compile a list of don't do careers lolol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I actually don't mind what I do as long as it isn't mind-numbingly boring and pays above minimum wage. Oh, and it can't be shop work either, I HATED working in shops.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Personally I think if you cant find a career that makes you rich quick, then find one that may pay crap but you love. I might occassionally complain about my management team lol but I live to work.... if i ever starting to work to live then id know it was time for a job change. I dont get paid enough to go in and hate it!


----------



## Wiggler

Oh yea, I would deffo prefer to have a crap paying job I love than a great paying job I can't stand. 

I never really thought about what I wanted to do when I was younger, I was too busy spending my wages getting drunk and hanging out with friends, or doing random college courses that I didn't enjoy. Then everything went a bit tits up so getting an education wasn't possible or important, then by the time I actually started thinking about it I found out I was pregnant. (Now I really wish I had paid more attention in school and cared a bit more about stuff like that - I was predicted A's and B's in my exams!)

Now I have Dylan and bubs on the way I am really thinking about it, considering different career choices, i really want my kids to grow up and know that you have to work to get money. I grew up thinking you got money from giros :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

if it helps, you get free courses and free creche if you study with Lifelong learning whilst bubs is still little (or even both of them). That way you can get a range of experience and courses and see which you prefer your toe dipped in! I know what I want lol but I keep changing the direction of getting there, different things in life changing things lol But so long as I stay on the ladder, I dont mind how long it takes to climb, so long as I dont go downwards lol Long distance learning colleges love me lol, I keep doing courses and qualifications so my brain doesnt go stale, costs me a fortune and in reality they are for fun and interest, not career driven lol yes it helps my CV but no idea what social work will need a degree in Forensic Psychology and Criminology lolol (they are due to be started in sept lol)


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I am planning on doing some distance learning in the future, even if its not for a career, I have seen a few courses that i would love to do, my local college does some great day courses on saturdays too that are quite cheap but look great! x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

well my appt went good. i've gained only 3 lbs since the last appt. her HB was up to 166 ths time. she even kicked the little doppler thing.


----------



## BizyBee

Glad the appointments went well wild and milosmommy!


----------



## Soph22

got my maternity pillow delivered today! I'm so hoping it helps, last night was not fun! hips hurt, back hurt, neck hurt, wah, wah, wah. 
I got it from Amazon with free 2 day shipping! the pillow was $70 though, crazy expensive for a pillow, but even DH was for it. I guess I've been waking him with all of my rolling around trying to get comfy every night. I'll let you know tomorrow if it was worth it. 

I went to a prenatal yoga class yesterday. There was a woman there whose due date is today! Wow! I was quite impressed. I assume that I will be sitting with my feet up and having DH wait on me as much as possible the last 2 weeks when I'm off work and waiting for baby's arrival. hhhmmm.... aside from working during the day that kind of sounds like what I'm doing now. :haha:

hope everyone has a restful night and feels better tomorrow.


----------



## Wiggler

Grr today isn't going well already, me and OH have been arguing and Dylan has been really bad this morning :( At least bubs has been kicking and cheering me up. I think I'm going to go to bed as soon as OH gets in from work, don't have the energy for another argument.

1 1/2 weeks until I order the pram! YAY! x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

sorry to hear wiggler :hugs: i hate those days. and the hormones never help with any of it either!


----------



## Wiggler

thanks hun, normally I would tell OH to shut up and stop being so silly and then we would end up poking fun at each other and laughing but now I'm a real stresshead! I am in severe need of a good rest, a good book and a nice hot choccy I think :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

lol. that's what i tell OH if he's upsetting me. i tell him to shut up and stop being an ass!

hot chocolate sounds delicious! i've been craving chocolate the entire pregnancy.


----------



## wild2011

i started getting those cramps in my calves last nite, now its started ill get them every night, i blooming hate them and wake screaming.


----------



## Wiggler

I really want a hot chocolate with marshmallows, whipped cream and chocolate sprinkles, but OH ate all my mini marshmallows and cream. Meanie! 

:hugs: Aww Pip, I hate cramp! Get your DH to give you a nice leg massage before bed x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

i read that when you get those you should immediatley point your foot down (on which ever leg it's happening in). i used to get them really bad with DS. but ever since reading this, i do it every time and it helps! so next time just stretch your leg out and point your foot out like a ballerina. they say getting a charlie horse or leg spasm is due to low calcium.


----------



## wild2011

i do point my foot, lol but i have to wait for a break in it, i had it with all my pregnancies, and it is pregnancy related shouldnt be anything to do with calcium in this case, just one of them things a good 60% of women will get in the late 2nd/3rd tri, was expecting them to start soon as were awful with the girls. arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol tonic water supposed ot help, we shall see..


----------



## Wiggler

I think my cheeky bubs has moved again, he/she was pounding my right side all morning, and I normally get kicked on the left.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oooo I was getting cramp awful a couple of weeks ago, now its only occassional. I have started wearing socks in bed, I dont know if its coincidence or if its helping, but they are a lot less frequent now!

Ive been writing the date all morning at work wondering why it looks familisr, amd its just dawned on me that I have a hospital appointment today arghhhhh Its at the eye clinic, and anyone who has regular treatment at an eye clinic will appreciate how many hours you need to put aside for a routine appointment!! Plus I know Im having those darn drops so its buses in and out as I cant drive, no way will I get back to school on time, so I need to collect Joshua after lunch and take him with me, but he'll be a nightmare because it is the most boring clinic ever! My consultant needs an MRI scan of the brain to check some swelling or something, but cant while Im pregnant, so in the meantime he insists on seeing me once a month for hours at a time to tell me he is sure its nothing to worry about but best to have the scan to be safe..... SO WAIT A FEW MORE MONTHS AND DO IT JUST LEAVE ME ALONE NOW ARGHHHHH *breathe* lol 

Fidget a tiny bit more awake today :) Bless him! Think he glad we back to midweek, I have toast and hot tea for breakfast Weds, Thurs and Fri lolol he seems to get all fidgerty afterwards lol 

Whats everyone up to today then? Im back in work soon, then hospital sooooooo riverting not!! lol I also got an achey neck because silly me snoozed on the sofa again last night lol When will I realise I am far too big to sleep on a sofa now lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

right now i'm window shopping carseats. i have 4 picked out but not sure which one yet...


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck at the hospital new!

Right now I am enjoying the peace and quiet while Dylan is asleep. I should be using this oppurtunity to do the housework, but I can't be bothered. I'll do it later and get Dylan to help, its good training for him :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

hate choosing my carseat tho getting the one to match my pram this time so easy lol.

will try that new.

posts on way girls sos for delays got held up yesterday. x


----------



## MilosMommy7

and i've narrowed it down to two strollers. decisions decisions!


----------



## wild2011

spend spend spend, let us see them wen u make final decission


----------



## new_to_ttc

Both times Ive happened to have a travel system so the first car seat has been chosen based on the pram lol I found chosing the long term carseat the hardest. They dont all fit in your car, they have to suit your babys shape, they have to be able to last, because they not cheap so you need to get at least 2.5-3 years out of them (then you have to start again chosing a booster seat that will last you until they are 11yrs arghhh lol). Joshuas carseat was amazing, I wish I had that for this one. 

Hopsital appointment is just routine, I can tell you now what they will do pmsl Its just the hours and waiting time I;ll need luck for ha ha ha

Dont worry about the post Wild, my postman must have loved the break today I had no parcels lol Hope the socks work, I only tried it because cramp is worse when your muscles are cold, the climate temp has also risen in recent ays so maybe thats what has helped not the socks, but cant do any harm to try huh?? Hate waking up becaise of cramp, and you too tired to think rationally lol


----------



## wild2011

dont mind waking up its the screasming in agony pain. grrr
have fun at appointment lol, just remembered i have mw next thrus then its leilas bday on the 5th 5 yrs olmg hows its flown by lol. jsut had some yummy fresh bread toasted for breaky/lunch call it what u liked i had 2 rounds so both hahah. havent been eating much the last week or so, i bought loads of tesco ls tops for bubs in 3-6,6-9 reduced to 25p-£1. lush ones too, and a couple of pairs of jeans and cord trousers in the same sizes £1 each. will be likely snowing here by then and weaning so likely to need lots of tops for messy times lol, was well chuffed with my bargains.


----------



## new_to_ttc

My tesco had so little boy stuff in the sales its all dresses and pink!! Also same in trhe bigger sizes, but I find that everywhere, never boys just girls! 

Wow back in work in 20 minutes and i seriously could do with an hour or so sleep lol


----------



## Wiggler

I want to buy nice clothes!!! *huff* I want to buy pretty girly clothes or cute boy clothes. I am going to go crazy shopping once bubs is born I think. lol x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

You could always have the gender scan ;) lololol


----------



## Wiggler

I want one, but its a lot of money and OH gets in a strop every time I mention it, so gonna have to wait. 

I'm getting girl vibes from baby again, I don't know why. lol x x x


----------



## wild2011

lol bet u cant wait


----------



## Wiggler

I suppose on the plus side, I won't be spending a fortune on newborn blue/pink babygrows while I'm preggers, It'll save me some cash :rofl:


----------



## MrsPerrier

Hi fellow May blossom ladies!!

I am new to all this BnB chat, but having being signed off work and being totally bored i need some distraction and what better way than chatting to people in same position!!

I'm due May 23rd (day before my mummy's bd so she's made up)! We too don't know what we are having, tho my OH was eager to know, but have managed to find some lovely stuff. So to Wiggler- try Next, Mothercare and JoJo Maman Bebe... we found the supermarkets are too sex specific (tho some cute WTP stuff in Sainsbury's) but these stores had dungarees, cream trousers and lots of cute unisex newborn and 0-3's.


----------



## MilosMommy7

i was getting girl vibes this time (and boy vibes with DS). but i kept telling myself not to let it get to me because the vibes couldve been wrong.

but werent ;)


----------



## MrsPerrier

I think i'm having a boy... I keep calling him "he" and feel like its a boy but then everyone else is convinced i'm having a girl!!


----------



## Wiggler

Hi MrsPerrier!

I always knew that Dylan was a boy and when I was told at the scan that he did indeed have a winky I was so happy. I haven't had any major boy/girl vibes about this bubs until recently, but they have been mainly girl vibes. I wish it was May already!!!! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya MrsP... hope everything is ok as you've been signed off work!!! Did your baby no play at the 20 wk scan or did you make a decision to stay team yellow? 

Right ladies 10 minutes sleep has made me a million times worse now Im late for work too (so remind me while Im replying here?? lolol oops!!) Off to work now pmsl and then hospital. If you get bored, think of poor little me with a 7yr old grumpy child in a tiny waiting room, with disorted eye sight and go slow doctors... that should cheer you up pmsl 

Seee ya laters xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsPerrier

Hiya new_to_ttc and Wiggler!!

Yea, we stayed team yellow. Tbh tho i was tempted to find out after months of saying i wouldn't but then BB (our little bump) wouldn't play ball and refused to move so we wouldn't hasve been able to find out anyway. Was little gutted as pics weren't great but great to know "he's" fit and healthy.

As for the vibe thing, i'm not sure how much to believe my gut! Some people say they haven't been wrong with theirs but i know ppl who've been disappointed thinking it was one sex and then having the other. Tho i'm really not fussed


----------



## wild2011

hi mrsp !


----------



## Wiggler

I understand that. I am not getting my hopes up that bubs is a girl as I don't want to feel dissapointed if its a boy. I would be thrilled either way, but if I sit here for the next 4 months thinking "its a girl" then I know I would feel a bit down if bubs wasnt. x x x


----------



## MrsPerrier

Hi Wild.

I'm not getting hopes up. Just wish it was May and BB would then be here and i'd be off work for the right reasons and not the wrong ones!! lol... feels like ages away. Part of not knowing though is also the excitement- more of a surprise! 

ps- how do you get your tickers on here?!?! lol, so new at this have no idea how to add this sort of stuff


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You could always get the ultrasound and not tell OH, Wiggler, lol.

*VENT WARNING*

I swear pregnancy brain goes both ways. My silly DH forgot to leave me the kids' carseats this morning, so I can't take them to daycare. In turn, I can't go to my placement. GAHH!!!! Their daycare is only 9 blocks away and I suppose I could walk them there in the stroller, but either way, I'd be late for placement and it's cold outside; my daughter's condition would cause her to freeze within minutes, and it's a 20-30 minute walk. It doesn't look good that I'm missing placement on my second day (supposed to be 3rd but yesterday was a snow day), but what else can I do?

I will not...I absolutely refuse to drive even a block without my kids in their carseats. So tonight, I have to fake an illness and sit in the clinic and get a doctor's note for missing today. I am not happy today. Had I known, I'd have just stayed in bed. Grrrr.

*Vent Over*


----------



## Wiggler

Aww brandi :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Mrs P. I also call my baby BB (short for baby bee). I had feelings that it was a girl but was proven wrong at my scan. Still happy though and really starting to get used to buying boy things. 

Ugh Brandi, how annoying. 

Wild, I had leg and foot cramps a while back. Increased my calcium intake and haven't had problems since.


----------



## Wiggler

Noooooo, I was really looking forward to having a ham sarnie for lunch, but just realised we are ouot of margerine. Can't have a sandwich without margerine, so going to have pasta with pesto instead. YUM! x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh, I hate when that happens. You really really want toeat something and you're missing one ingredient. Eating something else just doesn't cut it, lol.

Last weekend, I was really craving a cheeseburger, but one from a family restaurant, not McDonalds or another fast food place. I spent an hour and a half calling family restaurants trying to find one who would make my sandwich just the way I wanted it. It was the most expensive burger I've ever eaten but, oh boy, was it ever worth it!


----------



## MrsPerrier

Hey BizyBee- how funny, cuz BB for us is short for baby bean!! Lol. We started calling it bean after 1st scan as it was we were only 9 weeks so it was so diddy and then it kinda stuck.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm about to release some severe pregnancy hormones on my husband. He's mad at ME, yelling and swearing at ME because he forgot to leave the car seats. He might want to avoid coming home this afternoon.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Men!

Well OH was still in a stroppy mood when he got home for lunch cos there was no sarnies made for him, he was not amused when i told him that he forgot to get the margerine last night so it was his fault :haha:

I just had my pasta and pesto, it was nice but I'm not too keen on the brand of pesto. Its not strong enough, I had to put LOADS on to get some flavour. Going to be getting my usual brand from now on. x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Men must suffer from pregnancy symptoms too. They can deny it all they want, but I swear they do


----------



## Wiggler

I think they do! My OH is so "hormonal" at the moment its hilariuos (and a bit infuriating) 

At least Dylan is his usual self, I would think I'm ging mad otherwise :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

not a fan of pesto, or margarine for that matter lol, only have i cant believe its not butter light on toast, sarnis id rather have dash of sauce mayo or something or dry but loads of yummy salad.


----------



## Wiggler

I prefer real butter to margerine, but I end up eating too much of it and it's not exactly healthy :haha:

Ooh I love salad in sarnies. Prawn salad or chicken salad is my favourite! x x x


----------



## wild2011

nom nom nom, ham wiv salad and pickle nom nom


----------



## Wiggler

I can't wait til summer! Lots of yummy salad and light summer food!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mmmm...my favourite is Awesome Bowtie Pasta Salad. Bowtie pasta noodles with green onion, tomatoes and feta cheese tossed in balsamic vinegar and olive oil. Mmmmm...Now I want some.


----------



## Wiggler

I am hoping to find a really easy quick to make pasta salad recipe that i can make when I first go into labour to take to hospital with me. I don;t know why, but I really want to take some fresh, hmemade pasta salad in with me to munch on x x x


----------



## Inge

wiggler - I havent thought about taking food in with me when I go into labour :dohh: It would probably be a good idea cos then you could have your favourite meal to eat. Am listening to the American Anthems cds and seeing what Leo likes. So far its Billy Idol "white wedding" and Don Mcclean "american pie" two very different songs :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I am already planning what snacks to have in my hospital bag. I am going to have a small bottle of lucozade and some flavoured water or fruit juice, some sweets (mainly for OH) some walkers french fries as I love them, my pasta salad and maybe a few other bits. not sure what yet. I would rather get too much in case I have bubs late at night and have to stay in overnight x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Take this recipe down then. You won't regret it.

1 package bowtie pasta (don't get the baby ones, any other size is fine)
2 cups chopped green onion
2 cups chopped tomatoes
1/2 cup balsamic vinegar
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 package pasteurized feta cheese (a small container works perfectly)

Boil water on the stove and cook pasta to al dente or desired tenderness. Drain water and let pasta cool in a bowl of ice water for 10 minutes. Drain water again and toss pasta into a bowl. Add chopped tomatoes and onions, crumble the feta into the bowl and add the vinegar and oil. Toss all ingredients in the bowl and put in fridge to chill for 2 hours, then serve.

VERY simple and very delicious. You'll want to make it again and again.


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, if I can get a coolbag some carrot and pepper sticks and some hummus. YUM! x x x


----------



## Wiggler

OMG Brandi! That sounds delish!


----------



## Inge

whens everone getting their hospital bags ready? I was thinking at 30wks id start as OH was 6 wks early so just to be on the safe side :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

I will have mine done by 30 weeks. I'm too impatient to leave it til later :rofl: x x x


----------



## wild2011

ill have bought everything by about 29 weeks and done mine by 30, ive had 1a bit early and im home birth, but need one incase of needing emergency transfer, unlikely but better i be prepared, also helps having bubs bag with first outfit and bits in so mw knows where it is and puts clothes on radiator and heating on just as im at point of pushing, :)


----------



## Inge

Im not too sure when im going to start buying it all. Are hospitals ok with you taking in your own foods and drinks? Sorry if thats a silly question but Iv never heard of anyone taking their own bits in with them :blush: I will take stuff for OH as he'll get hungry and bored lol. Il make sure I have magazines and some music with me to pass the time. Im also thinking about how long your kept in for. I want to go to the little birthing unit here and want to be home in my own bed as soon as possible.
Another craving for me today is ice cold Sprite lemonade :cloud9: I hate lemonade but this is yummy...£1.20ish in sainsburys for 6 cans :cloud9:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mine's packed already...since 17 weeks, lol.


----------



## Wiggler

Hmm, thats odd. I can't log into the Homemove website... Maybe the council are playing with our account? Fingers crossed. x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think I'm dropping the Anberlin from my little girl's name. I love it, but when she's not listening, I can't see myself calling out "Anberlin!" over and over again. I'd be okay if I could come up with a cute nickname other than Annie or Lynn. I have been considering calling her Livie, after her middle name, Olivia Blaire, but I don't like the idea of kids being called by their middle names. I think I'm dropping the Anberlin. I love Olivia, but wanted to avoid using it as a first name because of the popularity, but Livie is such a cute nickname. I think Miss Anberlin is going to be Miss Olivia Blaire _______ or Miss Olivia ________ Blaire.


----------



## Wiggler

How about using Anberlin as a middle name instead?

I can't beleive I am hungry again. I feel like I haven't eaten all day. I'm dreading OH looking in the fridge when he gets home, I spent most of today grazing on all the yummy stuff he got yesterday :haha:


----------



## MrsPerrier

:thumbup: hmmm... salad in sarnies. Just had a mega ham and cheese salad sarnie with lashings of mayo. love it.

And Brandi- Men do get hormonal too i swear. My OH is def more emotional since i got preggers and he had a massive flip out the other night- but then turns round and blames it on MY hormones!! wtf.

Guess he's more stressed because i'm harder work but still.... no fair! lol :nope:


----------



## Inge

so tired today. Really want to take a nap but cant as OH's son might come up without notice. His mother doesnt really understand that you should let people know in advance :dohh: I mean what if no-one is at home?:dohh: Might just wash my make up off then get into bed for a little while :cloud9:


----------



## MrsPerrier

Awww, Brandi Olivia is such a cute name! We wanted it if we had a LG but OH's brother had a baby last year and stole it.... was well gutted. We're thinking maybe Isabelle or Emily??

As for packing the hospital bag- 17 weeks!! wow that's organised. I don't even have half the stuff to put in it yet. Have all babies stuff, but need all the fiddly bits for me and pads, nighty etc. Had no idea when was a good time to start packing as only 22 weeks


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The thing is, I noticed the pregnancy sympathy in my husband when I was pregnant with our other two. He even gained 25lbs in my first trimester with our daughter and never lost it, lol. However, it's highly unlikely that he's the biological father of this little girl, so for him to be experiencing the pregnancy sympathy and hormones again is kind of funny.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Isabel is already taken and I'm not too keen on Emily. I'm not big on popular names. I like unique, but not "out there" unique, you know?


----------



## MrsPerrier

haha, pmsl @ Brandi :haha:

Ah yes but as your OH they pick up on your moods etc. So maybe just the whole you being pregnant is making him more hormonal- not out of sympathy as such but in reaction to you... it's a psychological thing. Think anyone you live up picks up on the little changes.

We looked at it briefly a few years back as part of my Psych course and socially we adapt our behaviour to fit those close to us- so maybe OH is being "hormonal" because he thinks you are.

Ah, i dunno- then again i just chat sh*t sometimes. lol :dohh:


----------



## MrsPerrier

Yea, i hear you. I love slightly more unique names but OH is bot of a traditionalist and loves the more quintasentiial "English" names so we had to compromise. My fav was Freya but he hated it. And i love Finlay for a boy but he's not keen so... i get your point.

And i love names that you can give them a cute little nickname. Like you it's why i loved olivia as you could call her "Livvy".


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, just had a cheesestring and a load of ham but still hungry?!?!! No fair! Only an hour til OH gets home then he can make me a big filling dinner :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Olivia was the 3rd most popular name last name. I love the name but wanted to avoid using it as a first name. I don't want any of my kids to be Zoe M., Isaiah M., or Olivia M., in a classroom full of other Zoe's, Isaiah's and Olivia's. I know it's bound to happen with Olivia.


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi, thats why I picked the name Dylan and am wavering on names for this baby. I would have hated to have loads of other kids in my class with the same name. There was loads of Alex's in my class and 3 James'.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

When I went to elementary school, my 7th grade class had three Brandon's, three Michael's, two Kevin's, two Stephanie's and, I'm not even joking, Meghan Dietrich and Megan Dietrich...this was a class of 21 students.


----------



## Wiggler

Wow! thats a lot of kids with the same name! x x


----------



## Inge

Im happy with the name wev chosen. Leo Riley Andrews :cloud9: I couldnt imagine another name for him


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies! 13 more days of work left WOOHOOO. Then my baby shower is in March. I'm going to stay on call but working a couple days a month is no big deal and the extra money will always be nice.

I'm pretty lucky, no name game stresses. We had names for our LO before I was even pregnant. Hope you ladies are having a relaxing afternoon. Connor slept in until 9am which was awesome since I didn't get home from work and to bed until 1am. I had a patient ask me last night if I was pregnant. That was my first one so far, she said she could tell because she had just had a baby that month. Off to go do some prenatal yoga!


----------



## MilosMommy7

lately i've been worrying if she is really a she. lol. before finding out i thought forsure it was a girl. then the closer it got to gender scan i started thinking "but it could be a boy. it still feels a little boyish to me" :dohh: i think i'm just worrying myself.


----------



## MilosMommy7

BrandiCanucks said:


> When I went to elementary school, my 7th grade class had three Brandon's, three Michael's, two Kevin's, two Stephanie's and, I'm not even joking, Meghan Dietrich and Megan Dietrich...this was a class of 21 students.

lol. in 3rd grade there were 3 nicoles (one of them being me) in the class. lol. i hated it!


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, It is my dearest wish right now to unleash my pregnancy hormones on the IDIOTS upstairs. Dylan has just been running around a bit hyper, admittedly he was a bit loud, but they should be able to hear us telling him off when he acts like that, and THEM upstairs just started banging and banging and banging. GRRRRR.


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, forgot to add, OH rang the council to see why our account wasn't working on the council website and they have made our old account inactive and starting our claim again. I'm hoping thats because they ARE going to change our banding, I can't see them doing all this and keeping us on D band. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im back..... what a trauma!!!!!! Ok last time I was there (and the 3 times before that) they said 'well there is no change, and we really need to do an MRI scan to understand this any further, but we dont think its anything to worry about, we think its just you and the way you are, so we'll do the scan once the baby arrives'..... bet you cant guess what they said to me today after 3+ hours of waiting and tests..... ARGHHHHHH Plus they lost all my notes (claiming they must be in maternity, whatever) so i was having rests thats i had gone in on previous occassions for so not to be there all day today grrr Anyways, no change, still got unexplainable focus and they'll do an MRI when the baby is here! (omg I could be a consultant I predicted this lol).

Now i forgot what you all wrote lol Wiggler something about food hmmmmmm nope forgot, oh i remember butter is actually better for you than margerine! lol Wild, I have I cant believe light too lol and no on a sandwich blurghhh lol Brandi, Olivia is a lovely name, if they school have lots of Olivias you could ask for them to call her Livvie, and put all documents in Olivia. What else hmmmmm damm my brain isnt here sorry ladies, thats all i rememeber lol hope you all ok xxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

D'oh, i remember bits now lol.. I had a proper feeling fidget was a girl, nothing indicated boy to me, well not until he gave us a flash at the scans rofl 

As for OHs hormones lol... enjoy :) Love being single rofpmsl Although, which is slightly weird, but FOB sent me a text message tonight and I dont know what to do about it. baring in mind this guy helped us have a child, willingly, then decided actually becaiuse it happened he didnt want it and disappeared without a word. Anyways, the text just read... he meant to text me a few times but has felt too ashamed, he doesnt want to know anything except to know that i am ok, and he hopes everything is going good for me...... how the hell am i supposed to reply??? (not even sure Im going to yet)


----------



## wild2011

go slap them lol or shout feck off


----------



## Wiggler

new :hugs: Men are such arseholes sometimes.


----------



## new_to_ttc

If he wanted to know something about fidget or the pregnancy I wouldnt have hesitated to reply, but the way he worded the text he specifically doesnt want any of those details, just wants to check Im ok basically. He has no idea how far along I am, when Im due or that Im having a baby boy. I really dont think i want to reply to that text tbh, Im going to have to talk it through with friends I think, they know me best and they always say the right thing lol


----------



## 24/7

I cant remember the original posts new, so not sure whats gone one, but :hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

In short, his arse flinched and he left... then just stayed away and didnt get in touch lol


----------



## Wiggler

I wouldn't reply to that tbh as he obviously has no intertest in the baby. Seems like he is just trying to ease his guilty feelings about doing a runner. :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Ignore then!! :p You owe him nothing!! If he wanted to be involved with baby then thats different, but not this. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i thinks thats exactly what he's trying to do wiggler, id never stop any contact or information about fidget ever, but he doesnt want to know that. My gut feeling was ignore, but I thought I was being harsh lol.. thanks girlies xxx


----------



## Wiggler

You can help ease his guilty feelings once bubs is born by getting him to pay for his child though, you will be doing him a service :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## wild2011

oh new i tohught about u earlier, boots near me has a few reduced bits left 50% off, a chocolate boys cardi and a navy one too, really cute both with hoods on but the chunky knit stuff like the one im sending u, thought they were good for £6 each from 12


----------



## BrandiCanucks

MilosMommy7 said:


> lately i've been worrying if she is really a she. lol. before finding out i thought forsure it was a girl. then the closer it got to gender scan i started thinking "but it could be a boy. it still feels a little boyish to me" :dohh: i think i'm just worrying myself.

I'm scared to death about this, lol. I was told she is a girl at 19 weeks. My donor, who has had 7 other successful inseminations, only has boys. I get scared that it was too early. I have my 3D ultrasound tomorrow and I'm scared they're going to tell me she's grown a little something-something between the legs since December 2, lol. I really hope not because all the clothes I bought this past weekend were final sale.


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha no, I wont be doing that. Never had a penny for Joshua and wont chase FOB for a penny for this one either. If it drops through my door then so be it, but nope i wont be asking for it lol

Mmmmmm I tucking into a lush salad. i went to the salad bar in Morrisons (its huge and so unlike any other salad bar I ever seen, even in my local Morrisons) its divine. So as i was passing we called in for one each (me and joshua not me and fidget lol). Mmmmmmm so many textures and flavours :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oooh Brandi!!! Im sure she will remain a little girly :) Unless you get a definite answer though its always a question, i was questioning fidget after my 20 week scan, but ahem he was definitely all boy at my latest scan lol

Thanks Wild, I did look in my boots but they didnt have any boys clothes in the sale, I'll go back though maybe they hadnt put them out?? thanks hun. Im slowly building a selection, i think I won a bundle of cardigans on ebay earlier, I won a bundle of something pmsl... think i only bid on cardigans Im sure (must go check actually lol)


----------



## Wiggler

Oh poop, I just realised, I hope the council sort out our new account soon, I want to be able to bid on some houses next week!


----------



## wild2011

lol ive jsut wson a next cardi in pale blue and white mix hooded again i lvoe the hooded chunky nit ones, i over did it with hand knitted on the girls lol so gone off them, so won that and a gorgeous coat in 3-6 came to less than £4 for both posted, not bad for chunky stuff.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol there isnt much a council can manage in a week... and Im thinking work isn't one of them rofl

yes, i did win cardigans on ebay wooppeeeee lol I won a bundle of tiny knitted cardigans for £3.49 icl p&p! result lol all blues and whites lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh that sounds like a bargin!! I think all I need now is a green one and Im going to be ok lol.. well then some in 0-3 pmsl but i recon knitted cardigans will last through, they often bigger than newborn lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

brandi - the scan tech didnt print me out a picture of the gender shot so there's nothing for me to go back and look at. i remember looking and thinking "oh yeah that's a girl" because milo's was so obvious to see he ws a boy.


----------



## wild2011

they often are lol. im going on a mad sleepsuit spree this week and next week, in all sizes upto 6-9 so i know ive got enough so if i fail to buy many outfits then ill be ok, baby vests seem to go for alot on ebay unless ur lucky so will get some cheap george ones, have 2 snow suits in 3-6 will need to find a couple in 6-9 too so cheap to buy now coupld prob get 4 next/pumpkin patch m&s or mothercare ones for tenna instead of 20 quid each. i love a bargain.lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Milos, Im sure she is all girly :hug: I could have had a million potty shots and I still wouldnt have a clue what i was looking at lol I just cant see things on these scans lol Do you have any more scans in the pipeline Milos?


----------



## Wiggler

I wanna see piccies of gorgeous bubba clothes!!!


----------



## wild2011

new im sure u can see this, lol i had to circle it as some peeps were saying whats this a pic of, ive never had potty shot scans before always of whole baby where as this is legs and inbetween shot from behind lol :haha:
 



Attached Files:







penis.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im glad its not just me who thinks vests are expensive on ebay lolol and sleepsuits too, actually when you look at the prices of the clothes on BnB vests and sometimes sleepsuits seem very expensive there too lol 

Ive only bought newborn and 0-3 I have NOTHING in any other size lol Im thinking I might attack the carboots in the spring/summer lol that way I get the bargins without the postage costs lol My family all asked me what size I hadnt bought so I think gifts are coming in 3-6 and bigger lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh wow Wild I see it now lololol... when I saw that and everyone saying wow isnt it clear i was like no way is that huge pointy up thing his manhood not unless thats a super close shot ha haha I am so thick, I would never have seen that pmsl


----------



## 24/7

We bought two snowsuits and a coat from Pumpkin Patch for £20 wild. xx


----------



## wild2011

24 i have to do pumkin patch online dont sell it round here, but go on the site or ebay bnb for them, generally peepls who have pumpkin patch look after it lol. 

i dont mind next or mothercare sleepsuits on ebay dont muind paying 6.50 all in for sets of 3 as they are immaculate and cost £17 quid a pop new, the quality oif next ones is really good on sleepsuits and i know ill make my money back when ive finished with them. they really do stay perfect but mothercare ones wahs a bit.

haha so new r u glad i circled it, i didnt have a clue till at private scan they pointed everything out, i was looking for a whole baby on screen haha. 

i had a 4d preview too, hes a bit skinny at the mo she did say they r better between 26-29 weeks, but having seen a friends on dvd last week, idont want one, it freaked me out a bity, the eyes look poppy outy and a bit alien like it freaked me out haha


----------



## 24/7

We did a big shop on the first day of the sale, and got about 10 outfits and both snowsuits and coat for about £60, so I was happy!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

thats a true bargain i spent £60 quid in george on night of scan plus a bit in tesco an now about £150 online lmfao. oh well he wont want for ne thing x


----------



## new_to_ttc

yes, I dont mind paying for the Next ones and such (got loads of next ones in the Boxing day sales wooppeee only £6 for 3pks), but I saw someone on Ebay wanting starting bid for £6 for matalan ones.. Im pretty sure they only £7 new lol and many others like it lol


----------



## 24/7

We now have a couple of outfits in each size up to one year, about 6 sleepsuits in up to 7lbs and newborn, 6 in up to one month in next, about 10 vests in newborn, the snowsuits, coat and some naughty timberland tshirts from the sale.... :D Need to get a few more bits though. xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG I am so jealous of you ladies. I really want to buy pretty blue/pink stuff! Good thing I have plenty of unisex, I am avoiding the shops at the moment, too many cute girl/boy clothes :rofl:

Just over a week til I order my pram! so excited! I haven't really got anything yet so it will be nice to finally have one of the big bits. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im going to count out how much Ive got of sleepsuits vests etc i seem to keep buying and I dont know if I have gone OTT or if I have enough lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh the baby girls sleepsuits from next are adorable, i seen them on BnB (when looking for unisex cardigans lol) and they are truely stunning :)


----------



## 24/7

I keep having to count too. :D I'm trying to buy outfits, not just bits I like, or I'll end up with an eneven amount of tops and trousers that don't match?! I'm not buying tiny outfits though, only sleepsuits and rompers, and have just brought a couple of posh ones for going out in. xx


----------



## wild2011

newborn and upto1 month next should be the same sizing, all my newborn fits for 4-6 weeks, then i move onto 0-3 but it should be warm here then so going for footless rompers and cute baby vests so if a warm day i can strip bubs off , lets be realistic its hardly warm for more than a week lmfao. cant belive that wen bubs is in 3 months plus stuff well be in cold snowy weather again omg. im a sucker for outfits, i love them


----------



## wild2011

aww wiggler glad u have plenty of unisex then u can spoil bubs. :cloud9: i dont tend to buy seperates 24, except hoodies and cardis, BUT i did buy some jeans/ coombats cords yesterday in 6-9 and then 2 ls tops for each pair of trousers i got so i know they match, ( fully aware at weening bubs gets food everywhere lol) but i rarely go out and buy tops unless i know ive got trousers to match.lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild I have new, newborn and up to 1 month from Next and there is a good inch in length different, then 0-3 and longer again. 

I only have a very small collection of outfits, and always buy in outfits for fear of the same problem lol I just seem to have a load of sleepsuits need to make sure they are evenly spread in size lol


----------



## 24/7

I'm finding it difficult to know when I should swap from rompers to jeans and tops size wise, as you can never guarentee the weather!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think if you just assume its cold all the time.... lolol


----------



## wild2011

hmm ive got ls baby vests in nb and upto1 and they are basically the same, lol i buy some of each, sienna and leila had tiny baby babygrows ( 1 pack) for a while as they were not big babies) where as clhoe was too big, i tend to go and get them wen bubs here if i need some. x


----------



## wild2011

24 0-3 stick to short sleeve tops rompers, etc, ull need a few bits in 0-3 for colder at the end, im deffo buying nothing for summer in 3-6 lol


----------



## 24/7

About to buy this. :D https://www.clothingattesco.com/bin...3D&att1=Green&att2=3/6+months&qty=1&x=121&y=4 xx


----------



## mummy3

:wave:
Got to go catch up on all the pages lol, but want to say i'm back again! Ob appointment on monday suggested my cervix was funnelling so had to go stay in the hospital and get steroid shots, The in depth second scan showed it wasn't funelling though, but still shortening so I'm home again on my old restictions:happydance: We were all set for her to come, bedrest at hospital is tough, wasn't allowed to move from bed even to go to the toilet, seriously don't know how women do it for months, 24 hours was enough!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh 24/7 thats lovely :) I love that green, want a cardigan in that colour lol 

I hope I dont want loads of bits when fidget comes, I want to be organised no where local sells baby clothes lol


----------



## Wiggler

I didn't really put Dylan in outfits much until he was about 6 months old. Was too much hassle to change outfit every time he had a nappy explosion or was sicky. Vests and babygrows were much easier.

Just looking around Mothercare and Argos and found these. I especially love the musical cot toy, Dylan had one and he adored it, but he ended up breaking it (i didn't put it up high enough and he snapped the pull cord).

https://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/images/161-9002016A74UC707944M.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31jcloSLZPL._SX315_SY375_.jpg


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh glad you're home mummy.. and stick to the bedrest!! Whatever they tell you to do! Enjoy the catch up lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Glad your back home mummy3! Hope bubs stays put for a while longer for you :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

really like them wiggler and 24 love the jacket too. 

i didnt find outfits ne less easier lol. 

mummy :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Booo, only one coat left and don't get paid until tomorrow, it better still be there!! xx


----------



## wild2011

arghhhhh fx hun x our tesco is closing 27th feb being knocked down and the rebuilt half a mile down the road, so ive been told all clothes will be reduced on final 2 days, i will drop kids in school and que haha


----------



## mummy3

Wow that was long!

New, I see a opthalmologist too, the dilating stuff is weird:wacko: I'm meant to be gettiing an MRI too, they are doing it while pregnant, but insurance takes forever to figure out the approval.

With baby clothes, well its pretty much always warm here and I have all of Anja-Jo's baby clothes washed and ready to go :thumbup:

Lots of food threads again too, need to go make lunch now:haha:


----------



## lisaf

mummy - is it unseasonably warm down where you are too? 
Makes me think I shouldn't have gotten anything with long sleeves :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Dear baby, I understand that you are growing, but please let me have more than 5 minutes without being hungry. Lots of love, mummy x

Seriously, i JUST had dinner and I really need some more food now!


----------



## wild2011

lol ive got the opposite problem cant eat much at all get full just sniffing food lol, struggling to eat much.

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300515855254&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

if that works just won it not bad for 3.50 wohoo


----------



## Wiggler

Since yesterday afternoon I have eaten 2 bowls of cereal 8 cheesestrings, 4 yogurts, a pack of shortbread, over half a big pack of pasta, over half a jar of pesto, a pack of chicken skewers, chocolate, half a pack of ham, soup and 2 slices of bread. I would have eaten more, but I am trying to leave it at least an hour between snacks and meals :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

urgh cheese strings are vile and full of shite lol, my kids ask for them and i refuse, i buy them mild cheddar sticks , i cannot stand rubbery processed cheese lol, good appetite tho hun, id pop if i ate that lol lol lol x


----------



## Wiggler

Cheesestrings aren't actually that bad, they are just melted stretched cheese. Not as good as Dairlea cheese strips though, or babybel. Mmmm, cheese. 

Normally I wouldn't be able to eat anywhere near this much, but maybe bubs is having a growth spurt or something cos I have been super tired too. Good thing I have decided to avoid the scales until bubs is born :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mmmmm....cheese. You can never have enough cheese. Okay, you can when you're constipated.

Back to the naming drawing board for us! My husband and I had a long discussion today about moving back in together (I've been home for all of an hour over the last two weeks, lol). I'm moving back in on July 1, but we're going to live in separate parts of the house for now, until counselling is finished. We'll do "sleepovers" every weekend, lol. We're going to set things in motion next week and start talking to a family law lawyer about a post-nuptial agreement and see if we can start adoption proceedings as well. We may even just put his name on the birth certificate. But we discussed names again today.

Anberlin is in. Anberlin is staying. She is and always will be Anberlin, but he HATES her middle names. He says Olivia reminds him of a pig and Blaire is too boyish, lol, so back to the drawing board!


----------



## wild2011

hahaha sasha, that or ur growing a second baby, twins? :) lol go for it, while u can lol x


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- you eat a lot of carbs, doesn't that make you feel sluggish?


----------



## 24/7

Mmmm, carbs!! :D 

Hubby on his way home now after a drink with his work friends, and I can't wait!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

:wohoo: 24 lol


----------



## 24/7

We don't drink, and when he was walking to pub he met up with a girl from work who was also going, and being polite he offered her a drink as he was getting himself a coke, and she wanted some type of wine.... Think he will appreciate what a cheap date I am now!! :p:p:p:p xx


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## 24/7

We are a match made in heaven!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

it sounds like it lol :lol:

i spend way too muhc on cloth fluffy bums lol.. slaps wrist and carrys on buying lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

Wiggler said:


> Since yesterday afternoon I have eaten 2 bowls of cereal 8 cheesestrings, 4 yogurts, a pack of shortbread, over half a big pack of pasta, over half a jar of pesto, a pack of chicken skewers, chocolate, half a pack of ham, soup and 2 slices of bread. I would have eaten more, but I am trying to leave it at least an hour between snacks and meals :rofl:

i always want to eat that much but never do. lol. but i definitely feel like i could eat that much.


----------



## luckyme225

I don't even have to think about buying clothes. We have so much boy clothes from Connor and most have never even been worn. I will still buy a special going home outfit but that's it. I guess I'll be saving tons of money there.

Mummy- Glad your not funneling and that your at home now. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - glad Anberlin is staying, its such a lovely unique name!

Pip - The main thing growing at the moment are my boobs, they look better every day! They better stay like this after bubs comes or OH will be paying for them to be like this again

Carbs are good. I always feel a lot better after I have eaten, and the way i see it if bubs is making me hungry I should indulge him/her :haha: I'm really going to enjoy all the food i'm eating now as i am on strict healthy eating (apart from a small sunday roast every week) after bubs is born.

I'm actually full now, I had a cup of tea and pinched some of OH's potato wedges and it seems bubs is no longer demanding food! Yippee! I really didn't want to have to eat something before going to bed as I never sleep well if I sleep soon after eating.


----------



## wild2011

:haha: :lol: ooooooooo i want wedges now x


----------



## Wiggler

I never realised OH bought wedges yesterday, I have to try and be strong and not eat the all when I get peckish tomorrow :rofl: I am such a piggy! x x x


----------



## hopefulmama

OK so I am about to go on a subject which may sound stupid to some, unrelatable to others, or maybe going through the same thing. 

The last couple weeks I have been in this weird sorta funk, this purgatorial state in sense where I feel like i am in the middle of the old me and the new me. I feel like I have NO control of what is going on right now, including my body and feel like i won't for awhile. This is very hard for me to cope with considering i have always been independent and 98% in control of everything going on in my life and now i feel it's more like 2%. I just feel rather lost in translation.


----------



## wild2011

hopeful :hugs: all normal, try to relax and enjoy what time u have kleft to urself!


----------



## lisaf

luckyme225 said:


> I don't even have to think about buying clothes. We have so much boy clothes from Connor and most have never even been worn. I will still buy a special going home outfit but that's it. I guess I'll be saving tons of money there.
> 
> Mummy- Glad your not funneling and that your at home now. :hugs:

Are they going to be the same size during different seasons? Just thinking if Connor was born in November or something his stuff may not fit the new baby when its cold/hot etc...
:) You know, a good excuse in case you wanted to buy a few things!


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful:hugs: I completely know the feeling you are on about, I think its normal, I just try to embrace it and enjoy every change even though you can never anticipate what pregnancy/motherhood will bring. 

Lisa, it had been very warm for the last week, like in the high 80's but today its foggy and colder lol. How you getting on hun?:flower:

Lucky, isn't it great having all the clothes ready from the last baby, I had so much fun going through all of anjas stuff, all the tiny little preemie gros:cloud9:

I'm going stroller shopping either today or tomorrow so need advice! Was going for the icandy pear (defo need double) but nowhere in San Diego has one can try out. I like the look of the peg perego stroller with the steering wheel but goodness knows if its any good lol. I reckon the steering wheel would help convince DH tho:winkwink:

Also I'm pretty sure I could out eat any one of you on any given day :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- totally normal. I hate being stuck at this point but I try to tell myself it wont be much longer.

Mummy- I can't wait to go through them again!! I'm waiting until we have the dresser for the nursery though and then I will be going crazy getting all the boxes out. I'm sure I'll cry from some of the memories.


----------



## mummy3

Lucky, defo have those tissues ready!:hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

lisaf said:


> luckyme225 said:
> 
> 
> I don't even have to think about buying clothes. We have so much boy clothes from Connor and most have never even been worn. I will still buy a special going home outfit but that's it. I guess I'll be saving tons of money there.
> 
> Mummy- Glad your not funneling and that your at home now. :hugs:
> 
> Are they going to be the same size during different seasons? Just thinking if Connor was born in November or something his stuff may not fit the new baby when its cold/hot etc...
> :) You know, a good excuse in case you wanted to buy a few things!Click to expand...

Exact same season, Connor was supposed to be a May baby.


----------



## newmum2b

hey im due a little boy may 3rd!! :) cant wait xxxx


----------



## luckyme225

mummy3 said:


> Lucky, defo have those tissues ready!:hugs:

I know there are some summer outfits that my husband and I can't wait to put on Liam. Digging them out is sure to make me cry, I get sad whenever I have to back up clothes into boxes.


----------



## lisaf

lol, well so much for that hope with the seasons, lol!


----------



## hopefulmama

Thanks everyone. I always knew i was really lucky to live the life i live but i guess i took it for granted at time. It's not as though I didn't know things would change, but its hitting me like concrete blocks now plus not having control of my body or various other things has me a bit aloof


----------



## lisaf

I'm a little panicked about exactly HOW my life will change. I just can't see my life with all the changes that I know will come (not as much free time, time to relax, time to do what I want etc). I want this baby so much and tried so hard to get here, and I know what life will look like, but it just is so hard to picture exactly what my life will be like that it doesn't seem real or worries me that it will be too much change for me at once.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- ya its bizarre and panicking has't set in really... i am not panicked or freaked out like that. It's more of a freedom thing, and yes I am lucky I will have live in help at the beginning, so i will have freedom, but i don't think i'll even want it. Right now it's more setting in that it's the rest of my life sort of deal haha.


----------



## lisaf

I totally understand that... and by panic, I don't mean I'm super super scared... its just this big unknown. I just have no comprehension of how my life can change SO much from one year to the next.
And yes, the rest-of-your-life thing is a big part of that. I've babysat over the weekend etc... I can picture doing it for a few weeks... but indefinitely? It just kind of overwhelms my ability to imagine it. Things like vacations... when can I take them, the hassle of traveling with a kid...worrying about babysitters for nights out or having to cancel plans because the babysitter is sick etc.


----------



## lisaf

oh, and living on a schedule? Lol.. forget it..!
We visit our friends pretty regularly who have a young baby and it just boggles that their ENTIRE day/evening is devoted to the child eating, napping etc... 
I mean, I feed my dog 2x a day, lol... we walk him... we cuddle with him... its not a huuuuge part of our lives..


----------



## BizyBee

I can never keep up with you girls!

Stoppin in to say hi. Hope all is well.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ha i have 2 dogs and one is a bit needy and its too much for me, he always needs to be touching u some how, and it drives me nuts haha.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's going to be a long night. It's 9:15pm and Isaiah has thrown up 9 times since 5:30pm. He's sleeping now and drugged on Gravol so hopefully it's the end of it.

As for a schedule...good luck with that!


----------



## lisaf

omg, so mad at DH... he didn't change his tax status AGAIN... he forgot to do it last year and we barely got away without owing taxes.... apparently it didn't happen this year (either he forgot, or forgot to check and make sure it got updated).

Bottom line, we now owe $800 when I was counting on getting a few thousand back!!!!!!!!!! I'm crying here... this is SO not cool and there is nothing that can be done about it!!!! :( 
I have extra held out of every one of my checks to make sure we never owe and to make sure I always get a refund because I always need a big refund etc.....


----------



## hopefulmama

Ugh Lisa that sucks, i'd be pissed too.


----------



## lisaf

I mean he promised me he'd sign up for the 401k plan and a whole year went by... when I saw his W2 I realized he hadn't and he swore he turned in the paperwork etc... this year at least he had that signed up.

Problem is... there is no way to fix this! :( I can be mad, I could even yell at him, but it won't change anything, we still owe! :( We have so much debt this was really something we shouldn't have had to deal with! :(


----------



## luckyme225

I already have a child but I'm still scared of the unknown. Traveling changed big time once my son came, starting at a year of age Connor start getting travel sick. We couldn't give him drugs until he was 2 but even then it's still hard to deal with because it doesn't always work. We don't get to go on vacation away very much for that reason. Hoping this little one doesn't take after his brother in that aspect but I'm sure he will. I'm just nervous about what life staying home will be like, I've always worked part-time. Nervous about never getting time to nap because one will be up all night and the other will be up all day. I really really wanted this baby but the unknown can be scary.

Lisa- sorry he didn't change it. :hugs: men sometimes. Too bad being pregnant doesn't count as having a child (though it should) then you would even out. Last year we would have owed if we didn't have our son.


----------



## lisaf

thanks lucky.. you'd think fertility treatments would count as 'childcare' expenses :rofl:
The frustrating part is if it hadn't taken me a year to get pregnant, I would have qualified for the tax credits etc :( So not only did it cost me a bunch of money, it also cost me in taxes (well, DH's screwup cost me... he swears he turned in the new form... but damnit that doesn't change anything... even if his Hr/payroll person screwed up, the money still wasn't withheld...grrrrr)

I've been waiting to see if my insurance will pay for all my acupuncture appointments... the claim hasn't been approved or declined so I've been too nervous to call.


----------



## BizyBee

Ugh, how annoying Lisa. I'm praying we get a return this year, but I'm afraid we might owe also.


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies! 

I am not in a happy mood this morning. OH thought it would be great fun to constantly roll over in his sleep, stick his face right up to mine and snore really loudly. I barely slept. I kicked him out in the end and told him animals aren't allowed to sleep on the bed :rofl: going to have the bed to myself tonight, he is on the sofa. I hope Dylan has a nap today as I could really use a nap too.

25 weeks today!!!! Only 2 weeks left of second trimester. time is just flying by now! x x x


----------



## wild2011

morning hun, awww i dont know who i feel sorry for ,,,u or dh hahah

sienna got really cold this morning shes been back in bed since we took the girls to school all cuddled up in a blanket bless. done housework got a bit of ironing to do thats it. might go to the chippy at lunch really fancy it. x


----------



## Wiggler

Well as OH had a good night sleep I think sympathy should be thrown my way :haha:

Aww I hope Sienna feels better soon! Dylan is asleep now so I really should be having a nap, but as I just ate a load of pasta I don't think thats going to happen. I'm still ravenous today. I'm beginning to consider lurking in the supermarkets at closing time in the hopes I will be locked in so I can pig out :haha:

I haven't done any housework yet, going to do it this afternoon as I am far too comfy right now to even consider getting up. Its nice and sunny today so going to take Dylan into the garden later if it isn't too cold. x x x


----------



## wild2011

its freezing, dont be fooled by the sun, i felt so sorry for sienna brrrrrrrrrrrrr, i was gunna drive to a firends today but due loads and loads of parcels and too excited to miss them lol


----------



## Wiggler

hehe :)

Well OH went out last night and got some margerine so we can have our ham sarnies for lunch. Yummy :) Not sure what I'm doing for dinner though. Me and Dylan will have a look for something nice later. x x x


----------



## wild2011

so pasta was breakfast? :haha: im ashamed to say i had 2 apples, a banana 2 kiwi's about 5 pints of water, toast for lunch and then half a pakc of supernoodles for dinner, and ive woken up starving today,


----------



## Wiggler

Nooo, cereal and a yogurt was breakfast, pasta was my post breakfast snack :haha: and OMG I'm hungry again! I really do think bubs must be gowing through a huge growth spurt because I was never THIS hungry with Dylan, its crazy! I'm going to have a 15lb baby :cry:

I would kill for some fruit right now, but OH forgot to buy any and now we don;t have the money til tuesday. He isn;t very good at shopping :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

awwww ive got loads of crunchy apples so juicy and oozing with flavours lol, ooops am i teasing? haha

ill piss myself if u have a tiny baby :)

oh and ur post should be with u today or tomoz, i sent it first class was cheaper than standard parcels however stupid that sounds, also may take u a while to rip into, lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, postman just came as I was replying. YAY! thanks hun, going to open it in a sec :)

I'll be shocked if I have a teeny baby with the amount I'm eating at the moment, or maybe I'm just so hungry so my body can support my massive boobs now? :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Just managed to get into the package hehe. the clothes are gorgeous hun! Thank you so much! x x x


----------



## wild2011

hahaha blimey that was quick lol just had a few of the ones i was waiting for but only 4, where the other 61? lmfao x


----------



## wild2011

your very welcome glad they have gone to a good home, i love the tickles outfit,it was siennas first outfit and also the pooh bear babygrow :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

The pooh bear babygrow is adorable, and I love the little hat! Baby clothes make me all gooey. 

I ended up spilling my drink when I was attempting to open the package though :rofl: big wet patch ont the floor now :haha:

61 more packages?!?! the PO are going to hate you! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

i know they r hahahahha im still buying more too, sod them i pay enough on postage :haha: sorry about the wet patch lmfao, :)


----------



## Wiggler

I am going to sort out all my neutral baby stuff later into ages and see if I need any more vests/babygrows/cardis so I can write a nice list of what I need. I feel so unorganised at the moment, and now that 3rd tri is round the corner I am starting to panic a little bit. hehe


----------



## wild2011

hahah im sure ull do jsut fine, do u use ebay? there are some real barguians in nuetral and ull get lots of choice and save alot to in the shops as u know most shops only have 1-2 choices in neutral x


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, I don;t use ebay, I should really, but I have no self control and would go waaay overboard :haha: The same reason I don't have a credit cards or credit accounts actually, I am terrible with money. Once we have all the baby stuff done though i am determined to start saving, even if its only £50 a month.

OH should be getting a pay rise this month though which will help. Main thing I am worried about at the mo is getting the cot next month, the phone bill is next month too and I went a little bit overboard with it over Xmas. Barely used it since I got my mobile phone though, i just text people now.


----------



## wild2011

lol hun i save a packet using ebay, u cant spend what u havnt got available, id rather second hand next than new primark and i get it cheaper too. x my new printer/scanner just arrived whooooo x


----------



## Wiggler

Luckily where we won't need much neutral I am getting it from Next, I always thought they were quite cheap for baby clothes, some of their stuff is cheaper than Mothercare! I love their boys jeans in there, they are soooo good. Dylan destroys most trousers, but Next always last really well.


----------



## wild2011

ive just sold girls next stuff in 9-12 that all my girls have worn and still immaculate lol their babygros and coats r expensive, infact the only thing i find reaonable is socks hats and vests but i buy alot of next in sales or pre loved. x


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I would never buy Next for myself, the adult clothes are sooooooo pricey. Dylan gets most of his jeans from Next as they are gorgeous and last forever, and the odd jumper. Summer T-shirts we get multipacks from the cheaper stores, and most other bits from Mothercare. Our local Next is teeeny though, so only has a small choice. 

Its soooo sunny today, it looks like summer! Barely a cloud in the sky! 

I am getting a very annoying urge to buy baby girl clothes today...


----------



## wild2011

i think ur team blue, lol, dunno y other than i and everyone i know who has been having a girl has had really bad sickness and i dont recall urs being that abd so im sticking with blue and then if u have a girl, ull be extra over the moon :) x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arrgghh that took ages to catch up, and now I need to go back to work lol I have 2 minutes to get there (sshheeesshhhh hope my boss never gets pregnant and comes on BnB lol)

Right got to dash, will try and remember everything and reply when I get back

Oh Wiggler, i think you are eating for me too wowsers!!! Yesterday I had 2 slices of toast, and a salad in the evening lol oh I think i had grapes before the salad pmsl 

Right proper late now... oops xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Yea my sickness has been really mild, worse than with Dylan but still barely there. Less than 4 months til i find out!! YAY!

tut tut new! get to work :haha:

Ooh, just realised the time, gotta make lunch, OH will be home in 5 mins. YAY food time :) x x x


----------



## wild2011

lmfao wiggler enjoy some food lol, 

new u naughty thing lol


----------



## 24/7

Well done on the eating Wiggler!! :p I'm off home in a minute for lunch, yum!!!!!! xx


----------



## wild2011

i dont nkow what to have the fridge freezer and cuboards r looking sorry for themselves. grrrrrrr


----------



## MikieC

Hi Ladies,

Can I change my due date please? Technically no longer a May blossom tho! My date has changed to 27th April!!!

Thanks


----------



## Inge

Hiya x Im super achy in the tops of my thighs today :cry: was getting tightenings last night but that might have been because of :sex::blush: 
Was annoyed at OH cos he got home at 10pm and I ran him a bath made him a cup of tea and a sandwich and whilst I was downstairs he was quiet. I thought he was in the bath til he came in with his car keys :shrug: turns out he had to pick his son up and didnt think I was important enough to be told :growlmad: :growlmad::growlmad:
I dont mind he had to go out but if he'd have told me first :dohh: So I put his sandwich and tea on the banister and shut the door a little loudly and got in bed turned the light off :haha: He soon came in :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lol Inge... get him told!! lol Ive noticed very recently my thighs and my tummy get quite crampy after :sex: (ahem not that Im erm... well even single girls have needs pmsl). It was ok before, hope I dont have to give itup because pregnancy has set my drive way high!!! lol 

I got to work, a tiny bit late, then got stopped at the house by the neighbour to be shown her snowdrops so was super late oops lol 

Im still stuffed from my breakfast of toast so no idea what to have for lunch, I dont even have any grapes left to have grapes and yoghurt hmmmmmmm


----------



## Wiggler

OH is back at work now, lunch wasn't as yummy as I thought it would be, and i'm STILL hungry :S


----------



## wild2011

weve got sod all i want to eat. :(((((((((((( booo hooooo


----------



## wild2011

new sorry i pissed wen i read ur post, ive got dh tucked up in bed everynight and hes being deprived, im totally not interested in it, yucky lol sooner snore and fluff lol


----------



## Wiggler

I have no needs. Poor OH has turned into a one man band :rofl: All I want is my squishy duvet and a good book!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: wild!!! I am so grateful for a great friendship i have lol Very happy to tend to my needs lol Oh speak of the devil he just popped up on msn lololol I might order lunch in bed ;) :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh!! Could timing get any worse? 

Isaiah threw up 12 times in less than 5 hours last night and started breaking out in a rash. He's been admitted to the pediatric ward at the hospital and is on an IV. He hasn't peed in over 12 hours. They're going to run some tests.

It sucks that I can't be there with my little guy, but I HAVE to go to placement. I don't have a choice.

On a better note, 3D ultrasound is in 5 hours. Hopefully Isaiah gets better instead of worse so I don't miss it.


----------



## Inge

Anyone else struggling to eat much? Yesterday I hardley had anything and when I did I could only eat a little bit. Earlier in my pregnancy I couldnt stop eating but now I feel like theres no room at all in my tummy :shrug:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww brandi I hope he is feeling better soon!! Hope you get your 3D scan too :)

Inge Im exactly the same, but have been most of my pregnancy. Ive had the odd hungry day but they very few and far between, Im just so full after so little. All good for the weightloss though lol.... your body will take in what it needs so dont worry xx


----------



## wild2011

im the same although feel starving today ive managed 2 mkoutfuls of cuppa soup and fele full, at the end ill eat more but small and i mean tiny poriotns but regularly. or ill sleep all the time lol


----------



## Inge

Ive only put on about 7lbs so far and I hardly show. I was a size 10 on top before and the only thing thats really gotten bigger is my boobs :dohh: I cant wait til my bump properly shows :thumbup: 
Brandi - :hugs: hope its nothing too serious and he gets better very soon :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

brandi - I hope your little guy feels better soon.

Have you ladies been sending your appetites to me? :haha:


----------



## wild2011

id give my left leg for mcdonalds chicken legend with mayo, but i cant even finish that ne more never mind the fries lol. used to eat one and then be hungry an hour later, i only ate loads on my first pregnancy i would eat like u now wiggler, constant and lots of lol, and she was 4 weeks early and 10lb 11 hahahahahhahaha


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler.. i didnt have a huge appetite before but I was eating a regular 3-4 small meals a day, I cant manage that much now! Im just never hungry!


----------



## Inge

then my oh nags me to eat more :dohh: Cant win really! Iv had 2 little individual trifles today cos I really wanted some trifle! Not sure what Il have later. Maybe some yogurt then some noodles?


----------



## Wiggler

i don't want to push a 11lber out of my love tunnle... nooooooooo


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Me either!! 6lbs is just fine.


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan was 7lb 11oz and that was hard enough! :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thought bigger was easier... gravity took over??? lolol


----------



## 24/7

I'll have a 7lber please!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

You're not ordering your Christmas turkey you know lol


----------



## 24/7

I want Sam to get the message when he next pops on bnb, I'm only 7 stone, that's still big in proportion to my weight!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww wow you is tiny, he'll be ickle :) Joshua was 7lb 1oz, it is a nice birth weight :)


----------



## 24/7

I hope so!! And plus I have some tiny baby clothes and they need to fit!! :p xx


----------



## Inge

sorry to bring down the mood but is it so wrong that I expect oh to tell me things? I tell him everything I do in the day and if I ask him about his then he says "doesnt matter" or "not alot" :shrug: Sometimes it feels like im just someone that lives here and nothing more. He wont even discuss when he's having his son over so I can get things ready for him which really bugs me. OH knows how tired iv been lately and I need my rest but I cant rest or sleep after 3pm just incase he forgets to let me know ss's mum is dropping him off :dohh:He really doesnt act 30 sometimes :wacko:
sorry for the rant :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

milo was 7lb 5oz. hoping she's around the same size :)


----------



## Inge

great now my mum has a little damp spot in the bathroom of her new built detached private estate home and wants to move instead of fixing it:dohh: Feels like everything is going so wrong right now and im gonna be stuck on my own to deal with it :dohh: Wish oh was here cos im feeling really stressed now :growlmad: at least she has a home, I have a little double room which acts as 3 rooms in 1 :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hug: Inge... always pours when you not having the brightest of days huh! Speak with your OH and tell him what you told us, you dont need to know his step by step daily records, but you'd like to chat more and you're interested in his days. Also point out how important it is to know when your ss is coming over, as you may not always be available if you dont have prior notice, with notice you can fix your plans to suit your ss's care (that way sounds like you dont mind having him, and he is more importsant so you'd happily change plans to accomodate him). Hope your day gets better hun!!

Ive just wrote my letter requesting maternity leave wooppeee lol... and enclosed my MatB1 form so its kinda all official now lol Although I cant find any envelopes darn it lol so will post it tomorrow lol


----------



## Wiggler

Big hugs Inge, have a chat with your OH, make sure he knows how you feel.

I am sooooooo sleepy. I just want to curl up in a ball and have a nice long nap. x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh! Why does she have to be moving now?! That means Anberlin's going to sleep through the ultrasound!

On my way, will post pictures later!


----------



## wild2011

bigger is easier lol. 

i cant bring myself to stuff out, read a maternity thing my midwife left here last time and it insists we shouldnt be eating more till 3rd tri and then it should be 200 calories extra which is equivelant to a pitta bread with cottage cheese. so im trying to eat what i would eat normally and not go overboard as it will be more for me to shift after, if im hungry tho i do eat, just dont know where my appetite is wiggler it appears u have stollen mine lol x


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I cant help it. I don't feel hungry at the moment though thankfully, just a bit sick. 

OMG, anyone know a guaranteed way to teach a toddler that high pitched screaming is not nice! He's been doing it all afternoon, my poor ears.


----------



## tessica123

I am hungry all the time :-( and i don't have will power to just eat fruit have to have chocolate or crisps lol


----------



## wild2011

i want everything i think of, but never do by the time i get it im either not hungry or fancy something else. x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I never fancy anything, and foods that pop into my head do not sound appealling, ever! Ive just bought some fruit bread, I know if all else fails, I'll have a toasted slice of that later, Im just not hungry!!

On the plus side, I have just been into work and seen my boss and had a lovely chat with her. Not about anything in particular, i wanted to get in and out, but she was all smiley and 'hiya hows you' so I chatted lol Just lately the only words we've spoken have been cold and matter of fact rofl, Ive been liasing with other staff in the office, leaving messages for her ha ha She was actually really nice about stuff! (she looked a lot less stressed I must say, changes in the office have meant they all been a bit tense and unappraochable lately... maybe things are getting sorted finally!)

matB1 form has been posted, apparently it should have been there by 20 weeks, not 25 weeks, but hey ho oops! Its 25 weeks at the very latest, so least Im not too late lol

Darn it forgot to buy a diary from tesco, i only went there for envelopes and a diary grrrr (i got the envelopes lol)

brandi I hope anberlin is awake for your scan, cant wait to see the photos, i bet they are amazing at this stage :)


----------



## luckyme225

Lately I've noticed I can't eat bigger portions anymore, I get full easily. Of course that means I'm hungry 2 hours later though. No cravings at this particular moment but I'm sure that will change by the time I get to work lol.


----------



## 24/7

Well after craving biscuits for the last few days, I finally bought some.... Six from waitrose for nearly £2?! :l I love GF living!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im achey and tired, but you can guarantee by the time I get Joshua settled in bed I will have gone over tired and be wide awake :( 

I should eat something, think I might have a hot bath too, nice relax, keep me sleepy and get an early night ... oh sounds so ideal lol 

I eat smaller portions than Joshua, but can go hours on the one meal lol This lack of appetite is getting worse and worse :(


----------



## 24/7

I'm feeling the strain tonight to new, day four of my seven day week and its not going down well with my poor exhausted body. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww hun, you over half way now... the end is way closer than the start was :hugs: 

When is it you leave for Mat leave?


----------



## 24/7

Thank goodness for that, and midwife tomorrow, and I'm really excited as haven't been since 16 weeks now!! :D 

Last day at work is 28th Feb, woooooooooooooooooo!!! If I had an easy job I wouldn't have stayed longer, but nah, I want time to lay on the sofa, get fat and wash and iron all my Sam clothes!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Ironing? Are you mad? :haha: x x x


----------



## 24/7

I'm looking forward to it. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol 24/7 I leave a week after you 4th March :) But, the first 4 weeks will be annual leave.

16 weeks seems so long ago doesn't it? I see MW on 4th Feb for my 28 weeks appointment, its only 2 weeks away how scary!!! I have my diabetes test thingy next Friday should be a long and fun morning at the hospital, not! lol Shouldnt have too many problems with the 12 hour fast though pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

I hate ironing, I've only ever done it once, I get my tumble dryer to de-wrinkle stuff for me now :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I hate ironing lol but I do it eventually lol


----------



## 24/7

I'm doing annual leave at the end instead, I've used all mine for this year and new year starts in april, and I can't wait another month!! :p

No tumbledrier here, just washer dryer, and thats adds creases, not takes them out!! :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG I feel so full and bloated and gross, but I still want to eat! no fair! :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

My annual leave runs August - august so Ive saved all mine up from last august (2010) to take before Mat leave, and when I go back, I'll have accumulated another full years annual leave lol but I wont add it onto my Mat leave, I intend on taking it over the school holidays to reduce my childcare fee's for the first year a bit lol I get 7weeks holiday so i should be able to have most of the holidays off :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hi im now due on the 18th not the 9th and im having a BOY!!


----------



## lisaf

Girls you are sooooo chatty when I wake up that I just don't think I have time to catch up each day :dohh: (esp since a lot of the chatting is food related, lol, so not exactly something I need to worry about missing out on!)

Hope you don't mind, but I think I'll have to just jump in whenever I wake up and stay caught up from there?


----------



## new_to_ttc

I have a washer/dryer too, if you set it to dry it adds creases, but if you just set it to hot dry for 30 minutes it dries them but leaves them soft. I still iron everything though lol I love my washer/dryer, means I dont use my dryer unless its absolutely necessary lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

aww Lisa, Im sure we could fill you in on the important no food related stuff lol took me 20 minutes earlier to catch up, then it was time for work and i made myself late lol


----------



## 24/7

Ours is expensive to run, so I only do bedding in it, everything else has to air dry in the spare room, which is soon to be Sam's room. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I love my dryer, going to get a new condenser one though as I hate opening the window in winter to stick the pipe out x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

i had a dryer and washer, but always used the dryer, so now I have the combi which has stopped me wasting money on the dryer pmsl plus i freed up much needed space in the kitchen lol I know I have the dryer if I need it, but because its a bit inconvieniant when you trying to wash, plus I find it gathers the fluff deep in the drum, I avoid using it.


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh I juat fancied a pot noodle hmm wonder if Joshua has any left in the cupboard..... bet he doesnt now I want one lol


----------



## wild2011

i have bad heartburn so no food for me cant cope with it lol


----------



## Wiggler

We can't dry clothes in this flat, it makes the whole flat reek of damp. Add that to the fact that I am 99% sure that we broke the heating element on our washer the day we got it does not make for happy clothes drying. lol


----------



## lisaf

new_to_ttc said:


> aww Lisa, Im sure we could fill you in on the important no food related stuff lol took me 20 minutes earlier to catch up, then it was time for work and i made myself late lol

lol, I truly hate to be lazy, but it takes me hours to catch up on all my threads... and if I catch up here early, then pages and pages go by before I'm caught up on my other threads, lol!
Doesn't help that I catch up while I'm at work so I feel bad for goofing off for too long!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no Wild, Im not sure if thats maybe what I had over Christmas but I relaly thought I was about to die from the pain :hugs: I hope it passes for you hun. Ive never experienced heart burn before and if that is it, I never want to experience it again! My mum recommended milk to me for it... which I took... which immediately made me violently sick, but the sick seemed to help (sorry tmi). 

Wiggler... *shakes head* lolol what are you like! 

Well i had a pot noodle in, and its just doing its thing lol I actually did all the dishes while I was waiting for the kettle and the first bit of making it... Im amazed lol I dont like chores, and i dont normally do them this time of evening ha ha


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa its not lazy, this thread is super chatty in the day and well lots of it is non baby related lol 

is anyone using the baby sleeping bags? or whatever they are called? i look at them and then always think noo i'll stick to a blanket. babies look cute in them but they just dont seem to look so snug and warm as they would in a blanket (safely of course).


----------



## wild2011

milk does help but i dont like milk i cant put it anywhere near my mouth :(
i had it badly with chloe and mildly with the other 2, this is pritty bad and even feels like its in my back at times but have enquired and its normal too. hate it so glad i dont get it when im not pregnant x


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, yea we didn't realise the huge metal bar at the back needed to be removed. plugged it in, put a wash on and the whole thing jumped around the kitchen :rofl: now when we put the washing on I always feel the glass window to see if it heats up and it never does...


----------



## Wiggler

I'm using sleeping bags, Dylan hated blankets, still does so sleeping bags are a much better option for us in case this baby is the same.


----------



## wild2011

baby grow bag, i have one newborn one thats quite thin for warmer weather but i do use them alot, didnt with the first 2, but i find they are quite good but i buy them in the sales or second hand, one arrived today off ebay really cute baby blue one for 2.05 with postage, ( i was up at 4am and went on nursery section on ebay) nobody up to bid so all for me :) x


----------



## Wiggler

Pip, methinks you have an E-Bay addiction :rofl: This group may be able to help https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5813682927


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild, have you noticed a pattern of what you've eaten? Maybe something is triggering it? have you spoke to your doctor, if its really bad maybe he'll give you a medicine that will keep the acids settled and prevent a flare up. When I was at my mums my MW got a doctor to ring me and told me to take Ozmaprozole??? something like that lol its safe in pregnancy and might help keep it away.

Wiggler, that is just a transporting bar, I cant see how it'll prevent the washer heating. Maybe its just double layers on the door so you dont feel the heat, safety thing and all that lol


----------



## 24/7

I'm taking Omeprazole, and its amazing!! :D

Well for MW tomorrow I decided I needed some "garden maintenance" just in case, so hubby assisted, and when finished I had a peek, and eek, everything looks puffy!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I think it just broke the heating element when it was jumping around, me and OH nearly broke our fingers string to keep it still :rofl: Deffo removing the bar straight away when we get a new one :dohh: Our clothes aren't warm when we take them out either. boo :(


----------



## 24/7

I've got a sleeping bag, 0-6 months in the summer thickness to match the nursery. :D xx


----------



## lisaf

I thought the recommendations were not to use blankets anymore?
I plan on swaddling for the first few months when the baby is in the cradle near me anyway....
but I'll switch to sleeping bags once the baby is done with swaddling and on its own. 
I know my mom complained how I always kicked the blankets off myself as a baby, toddler, young adult etc... so I figure sleeping bags are good in that respect too! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I am swaddling for the first 3 months too, our flat is so hot may-august that blankets and sleeping bags are a no-no for a newborn. Just found this swaddle pod though, it looks nice and cool for bubs.

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31LSHmLpX3L._SX315_SY375_.jpg
https://www.mothercare.com/Summer-I...ng=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=546287031&mcb=core


----------



## new_to_ttc

The recommend lots of things lol, doesnt mean they always know best! lolol we'd all be eating fresh air, sitting on fresh air and driving with fresh air in the tanks if they all had their way lol ... no doubt swaddling baby in fresh air too!! Then they'd still say the air wasnt fresh enough! lol I may look at a sleeping bag for warmer months, but I do worry they dont look warm enough for cold months, and this is a super cold house like freezing cold house. 

:rofl: at garden maintainance!! i attempted it the other day but I cant see properly god knows what I created ha ha


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow, i think I will be on my own here, (Im a bit of a traditionalist lol) but that looks super uncomfortable for baby lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm trying to find a pic of it with baby in. if it looks super uncomfy I will just swaddle bubs in a thin blanket, actually may just do that anyways, blankies are cheaper :haha:


----------



## wild2011

they dont not recommend blankets here, but they say fleece is not as safe as others, ill do what i did with all ym kids


----------



## Wiggler

OMFG!! How cute is this!!!!!!

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ_EJqw7n6JJVwmLevO6vWjm5n23WlCf4yC5wzEme0MEiBAcgdv


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: ok that is cute lol


----------



## luckyme225

After seeing cases of SIDS I get really nervous about those kinds of things. I will use a swaddling blanket then sleeping bag.

Lisa- I'm the same, I normally scroll back several pages then give up because there is still too many to go. That's what we get for living on the west coast.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I'll swop thread chatter for a home in your climate lol


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## lisaf

lmao!!! 

I find it sooooo hard to go against recommendations tbh.... I know that most kids did just fine with blankets and bumpers in the crib etc... but I also know there were reasons why they changed the recommendation and if I was unlucky enough to lose a child to SIDS, I wouldn't want to have anything to blame myself over, you know?
Part of me fights recommendations, heck, I'm on a medication I shouldn't be... but its a risk vs. benefit... if there were no other options than blankets, I'd consider keeping the kid from freezing as something that would outweigh the risk (or be a greater risk than the SIDS risk iykwim).
BUT there is an alternative that is considered safer, so I'll go with that (until they decide blankets were safer in the first place :haha:).

The sleeping bags look SOOO warm tbh... I'm a little afraid they'd be too warm for my climate/house tbh!!!


----------



## 24/7

We are going for the bag, but have a couple of cellular blankets for if the weather gets super hot. xx


----------



## Inge

I had a chat with him when he was on his break. I just worry way too much. The stress of the housing isnt helping and I just want everything to be ok and perfect for when Leo arrives. Thanks for the words girls :hugs: also I went to sleep 5-730pm cos I was so tired, could barely keep my eyes open:wacko: work tomorow then play with ss til bedtime :flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

i think i swaddled Joshua kinda, in cotton when he was tiny, and cellular blankets after. If cot bumpers etc were so unsafe then they wouldnt be allowed to sell them, or they'd have a warning label about the possible outcomes, but they dont. I do understand what you're saying though. They just dont look warm enough to me and I live in a super cold house (Im totally not over exagerating) if I had upstairs heating then it would be reconsidered, but i dont.


----------



## kaydenjayla

hello was just wondering if anyone is due the 28th was just looking for a preg buddy im from the wirral and im 20 preg with my first baby and hes a boy xxx


----------



## 24/7

We have a bumper, and I thought as long as baby sleeps feet to foot then they were ok.... Everyone is told different things. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Glad things are better Inge! Stress is the last thing you need right now hun.

Sleeping bags look so comfy.. I want one hehe


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge thats lovely news, glad you're feeling better, and a nap always helps :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

i know what u mean lisa, they different tog ones so baby should be just fine wiht them, cellular blankets are really good, they just say to limit use of fleece ones. im glad recommendations say u can use blankets here or id be stuck in the middle,lol. in hospital here mw's swaddle them in a blanket, and i intend to do the same and go betwen them and grow bags,x


----------



## Inge

Leo has 1 sleeping bag already. Id love to sleep in one too wriggler! I might get another one and a couple blankets when I go up to cardiff in feb. Anyone know any nice baby shops in Cardiff centre?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im being shamed into looking into these sleeping bags more lol So do they come in different thicknesses?


----------



## wild2011

Hi kayden and welcome, im due 24th!?? its my 4th, x


----------



## Wiggler

I'm getting a bumper with my cot, but not using it. They are lovely to look at, but babies move a lot and like to grab things so I'm not going to risk it. Dylan managed to pull his off and it scared the crap out of me, so not for me I'm afraid. i will have it bubs cot for decoration though unti he/she goes in it. they are super pretty.


----------



## wild2011

yes have differnet tog ones i have just won a thin one. its perfect. x


----------



## wild2011

when its nippy i just make sure they have a hat and scratch mitt son alongside babygrow and they should be fine. x


----------



## Wiggler

Yups new, we have a 2 tog one which is too hot for summer, but perfect for when it gets colder, and they have thicker/thinner ones too :) x x x


----------



## 24/7

I think for winter I will go for vest, sleepsuit, the fleece sleepsuit then sleeping bag, and that should keep him nice and snug. xx


----------



## Inge

cant believe im almost 25wks already.Wheres the time going? Wer going to be in third tri soon :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

They definitely warm enough all night?? Even with their little arms flapping about?


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 you can also get sleeping bags with removable sleeves, I'm going to get some for winter x x x


----------



## 24/7

Perfect, will go for that wiggler!! Where do I buy? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Vertbaudet sell some, they dont have many though, most are sleeveless :(


----------



## Wiggler

https://media.vertbaudet.co.uk/images/3/78/BM/3X_70229_3127.jpg
https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/funny-...tm?ProductId=702293127&FiltreCouleur=0005&t=6

Soooo cute


----------



## 24/7

Off to have a mooch.... Will report back my findings. xx


----------



## lisaf

I understand the sentiment of 'if its not safe, they wouldn't sell it' unfortunately, thats definitely not true! :( I really don't want to be a parnoid parent!!! I really don't but then I 'educate' myself and see no choice but to be super careful!
(I still do not have an issue using products that are safe when used properly and get irritated at recalls when parents weren't using things right.... I don't plan on being a germaphobe past a certain age because I want my kid to develop a good immune system etc)

They were selling sleep positioners despite several concerns about them until several months back when they officially warned against them. They did not force the companies to pull them from the stores, but I did notice that recently its impossible to find a sleep positioner with 1 or two exceptions that seem to avoid the concerns there were.

They sell all kinds of carseat accessories that are supposed to make the more comfortable but some of them have real risks associated with them. Lots of the things to make infants fit better can actually be dangerous in a crash (slip up, bunch under the head and force their chins down, restricting airways - or, if they cause too much cushion between the baby, the harness and the seat, it could compress in a crash and leave enough slack in the straps to eject the baby from the seat).

I suspect that in the coming years we will see bumpers not sold anymore... more and more parents aren't using them and get frustrated at having to buy them with a set etc. I've also heard several stories of babies getting wedged between the bumper and the crib... they move around a lot in their sleep.


----------



## new_to_ttc

oooo i do like that, I like sleeves!!!


----------



## 24/7

https://www.mothercare.com/Purflo-S...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core


----------



## lisaf

(oh, and I wouldn't judge anyone for avoiding guidelines or think they're a bad mom!! :) I just can't help following recommendations myself)


----------



## Wiggler

Here is the whole PurFlo range too https://www.mothercare.com/gp/searc...&rh=n:42764041&field-keywords=purflo&x=19&y=4


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa i totally understand where you are coming from following guidelines, I follow most of them, I will not be following the weaning one (doing purees), we will be doing BLW after everything that happened with poor Dylan


----------



## luckyme225

In the really hot summer days we would put Connor in a diaper only inside a thin cotton halo sleepbag. In the cold winter we would put him in a fleece pajama inside a fleece sleepbag. It worked out really well.


----------



## wild2011

totally understand and support ur decissions, id be the same possibly if we had the same guidlines here but they are so different here,


----------



## Wiggler

Ooooh, I'm in love. deffo buying these for bubs

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41a38bWHh7L._SL500_SY225_SX189_.jpg


----------



## lisaf

I know the guidelines are totally different, lol!
Here, they don't push you to sterilize as much... so I'm not buying a sterilizer :haha:

Wiggler - what is BLW? and in what way are you going to go against guidelines? (just curious for the philosophy of why the guidelines contributed to Dylan's eating issues etc)


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, whats the recommendation for shoes? I thought it was said that they don't need shoes before they walk, and while learning to walk they only need shoes when outdoors, that being barefoot inside while learning is better....

Is there a reason not to have them wear shoes? (other than getting frustrated when the kid yanks it off and throws it?) .... I've heard some people say making them wear shoes earlier makes it easier to keep the shoes on when they need them later... but I know so many parents have trouble keeping socks on their kid that I don't know why it would be easier to keep shoes on them?


----------



## new_to_ttc

These sleep bags not growing on me rofl lol Will sleep on it! did like that funky coloured one Wiggler, but they only available in big sizes lol


----------



## Wiggler

BLW is Baby Led Weaning, you feed bubs normal food from 6 months instead of pureed food.


----------



## lisaf

gotcha... is it supposed to help stop them from being picky eaters? I have heard that early exposure to different foods can help develop a wide and varied palate.


----------



## 24/7

We will be getting some pram shoes for winter to keep feets warm. xx


----------



## wild2011

all mie had soft shoes, not all the time but for occoasional wear, then the crawling ones form clark, then the ones for first steps, i always use clarks till they walk properly so from crawling to walking unaded stages, and also for school shoes,i have a wide footed one a skinny one and a half sizes one lol, so clarks are perfect and sales are good.

seriously lisa, what will u do just wash them?x


----------



## Wiggler

From what I have heard soft soled shoes are fine until they are walking, once they are walking hard soled shoes are better. 

Also, shoes are harder to yank off than socks. I swear baby socks are not designed for baby feet :haha:


----------



## wild2011

i adore clarks first steps they are hard but not solid base and the front is semi soft for when they are up on toes, once u get them measureed u can pick them up super cheaop on ebay in lik enew condition.


----------



## lisaf

I've heard it can be bad to make them wear shoes when walking... that they walk better/faster etc without shoes? 

As for the sterilizing - we are still supposed to sterilize things when we first buy them, but for most uses it should be fine to wash with soapy water. I do have a 'sanitize' cycle on my dishwasher which I don't think counts as sterilizing but its extra hot or something.


----------



## Wiggler

lisaf said:


> gotcha... is it supposed to help stop them from being picky eaters? I have heard that early exposure to different foods can help develop a wide and varied palate.

That, and also at 6 months babies are able to put their own food in their mouth, chew it and swallow it, so for me BLW is a more sensible option as bubs can eat what we eat (we will be adjusting our meals so they are more baby friendly though, hehe, no hot curries or junk)

I would probably be doing puree weaning though if Dylan hadn't had problems with it


----------



## new_to_ttc

You can buy anti slip guards for keeping socks on, although they always seem to be pink!! 

I think I only got Joshua shoes when he was crawling, and that was only for outside so he didnt hurt his toes bless! i did keep him in socks or bare foot indoors I think, I dont know if there is guidelines on it lol There is guidelines on sooooo much. They do need a solid sole for when they walking though, and a proper fitted shoe, imo!


----------



## wild2011

how different from here im shocked lol.

mine all walked in shoes, and chloe walked at 7 months, leila at 10 months and sienna at 1 all have perfect feet and walk perfectly. never heard not to wear shoes either. x


----------



## Wiggler

One thing I am not doing this time is buying bootees for when bubs is under 3 months, they just don't stay on, I had all these adorable booties, but I could only look at them as they fell off as soon as we put them on him :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

yes Clarks crawlers and first steps, they are perfectly designed, and fitted properly. I only use Clarks for shoes, while little feet are growing they are a saviour!


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa-The guidelines here for sterilizing is the first 6 months. So pacifiers, bottles, water that your going to use later for formula, those kinds of things. I didn't find that I needed a sterilizer though I just stuck pacifiers in boiling water every 5 minutes now and then. 

As for shoes my pediatrician recommended no hard shoes until after one. You can use soft shoes like robeez if you need to take the little one outside and they are walking/crawling stage.


----------



## wild2011

ive still got some of siennas first pairs awwwwwww


----------



## lisaf

luckyme225 said:


> Lisa-The guidelines here for sterilizing is the first 6 months. So pacifiers, bottles, water that your going to use later for formula, those kinds of things. I didn't find that I needed a sterilizer though I just stuck pacifiers in boiling water every 5 minutes now and then.
> 
> As for shoes my pediatrician recommended no hard shoes until after one. You can use soft shoes like robeez if you need to take the little one outside and they and walking/crawling stage.

My friend's doctors have all told them that they don't need to sterilize! 
Hmm, wonder if its a regional thing and something to do with the water supply?
Now I'm going to have to go research what the official recommendations are... if I do have to sterilize, I'll get one of the microwave ones.. I hate waiting for water to boil!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild, Im sure somewhere in the guidelines, it does state that we dont need to sterilise for 12 months now, although it is recommended for a certain period (I just dont remember how long). 

Funny how it changes for place to place though, I mean I know its been 7/8 years since Joshua, but here there seems to be so many different advices than where i had Joshua. Nothing huge, but just little things. I remember when i had Joshua they kept changing their mind about belly and back sleeping positions, never knew which way was up!


----------



## lisaf

yep, the back and tummy sleeping thing was so bizarre... then the side sleeping? hehe... don't blame parents at all!!
Now they think the flat-head issue is due to being on their back so much and have a huge emphasis on tummy time to make up for them not sleeping on their tummies etc...


----------



## Wiggler

Ok I was brave, I closed my Mothercare window. The look on poor OH's face when I told him everything I want to buy, he went whiter than a ghost :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa, steam sterilisiers are super quick, put the bottles in, takes about 6 minutes and they ready, and so long as you leave the lid on them they stay sterilised all day until you open it! 

I havent bought any bottles or a steriliser, Im determined not to have it in the house to tempt me away from BF lol


----------



## wild2011

was still 12 months last year, and ive not heard differently from friends who have had babies since i had sienna, though i will be for 12 months out of habbit anyway lol x same wiht weaning ill wean when he needs it with baby rice or rusks, some babies jsut arnt satisfied with milk.


----------



## lisaf

Not exactly an 'official' recommendation, but in googling this is what I typically run across and the pediatricians around here seem to agree....



> Do I need to sterilize the bottles?
> Before you first use new bottles, nipples, and rings, you should sterilize them by submerging them in a pot of boiling water for at least five minutes. Then allow them to dry on a clean towel. After that, a good cleaning in hot, soapy water, or a cycle through the dishwasher is sufficient. One caveat: If you have well water, repeated sterilization of the bottles may be best.


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh tummy time is brill. We are getting playmat that has plenty of fun stuff on it for tummy time. Dylan used to love laying on his tummy with a mirror propped in front of him (out of reach though obvs) poor little monkey still has a little bit of a flat head though, loads better than it was now.


----------



## lisaf

I don't want a plug-in sterilizer... most of the reviews mention gunk building up in them and them needing tons of maintenance...we have super hard water here so I imagine that would make the problem worse.... I also have almost no counterspace as it is, so anything I can put away and don't have to leave on the counter is good in my book.


----------



## wild2011

microwave are as quick, and u dont need another elctric socket, they are cheaper and save worktop space, omg i loved my electric one, but got a micro one this time, cos my kitchen is crampt as it is and very few sockets. grrrrrrrr lol


----------



## wild2011

mine hated tummy time, used to scream hold necks up and then slam heads down getting frustrated hahaha bless


----------



## Wiggler

I'm getting electric as my new microwave is teeny, we barely use it too so no point gettng a new microwave just to fit a steriliser in x x x


----------



## wild2011

none of mine had flat head or bald patch either haha


----------



## Wiggler

wild2011 said:


> mine hated tummy time, used to scream hold necks up and then slam heads down getting frustrated hahaha bless

Aww bless! Dylan is making up for his lack of timmy time hatred headbutting now, whenever he has a tantrum he is headbutting the floor. poor little monkey :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild I sterilised for 12 months too, but I am sure its less now, I dont know why I think this, I just know Ive had this conversation with someone lolol

I will also sterilise until 12 months if I change to FF. Im the same with weaning too, every baby is different. Im so grateful for my HV with Joshua, she told me to ignore guidelines and try him with baby rice, he thrived from that day forward, he hated forumla milk.


----------



## lisaf

got another link for the US girls about sterilizing guidelines:
https://babyparenting.about.com/od/nutritionandfeeding/f/sterilizebottle.htm
lots of sources quoted etc and explanations as to why the recommendations may vary.

I know if I lived at my dad's house I'd be told to sterilize but probably wouldn't be told its because everyone up there is on well water... etc...


----------



## Wiggler

From what I heard Uk guidelines are something like sterilise everything until 6 months, then after 6 months just sterlise bottles x x x


----------



## luckyme225

Well I guess I will be doing more soap and water this time lol, not that I had to do it very much anyway.


----------



## wild2011

i steri dummies and bottles nothing else tho


----------



## lisaf

lucky - lol, do whatever you're comfortable with of course! :) I may have to FF so I'll be worrying more about the sterilizing thing... even if I can BF, I'll need to express to go back to work etc...
Our water is so hard here and I really wish we could afford a water softener... I do worry that the hard water will cause more issues with the nipples clogging etc.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa you just made me think (scary I know lol)... BF ladies.. will i need a steriliser for anything with BFing??? I have a pump lol but I have no idea what Im supposed to do with it or when i can use it from lol i was just going to drop dummies in Milton solution lol If I pump, Im going to need bottles arent I??? lol OMG now my brain is thinking overtime lol


----------



## Inge

Im hoping to BF so wont really need many bottles on for if Im putting some aside for OH to feed to Leo. 
The shoes thing is on my mind too. OH says they dont need hard soled shoes til they start walking but theres some very cute ones around. 
Oh cant wait til he's here :cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

theres plenty of soft ones hun, i wouldnt go wiht hard sole till walking.


----------



## Wiggler

yups new, you will need a steriliser with a pump :) 

I'm getting a electric steriliser, a pack of 4 bottles (bubs prefer faster flow teats if you BF, so maybe start with a medium flow teat) breastmilk freezer bags. I already have a bottle warmer.

I'm going to start pumping after each feed from about 10 days-ish, to help get a nice supply in the freezer x x x


----------



## Inge

how long can milk be kept in freezer? how long does it take to defrost? I never thought about freezing it :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Think i need to add BF questions to my 28wk appointment questions lol I have no idea what to do lol


----------



## wild2011

take it out and put in fridge be ready by morning, mine didnt like medium flow hun were on slow flow wen combine fed. i never got enuf milk to fill enough of a bag to freeze. poooooo


----------



## lisaf

I think you have to sterilize the pump parts if you BF? I think they still recommend that here because they can be so hard to get totally clean.

Great article with some tips about breastmilk storage... not sure the guidelines are totally the same in the UK but thought it was helpful as it even went into the differences in freezer temps etc.
https://www.parenttime.com/breastfeeding/storing-breastmilk.html


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not sure Inge, I need to look that up too, I never froze it with Dylan, just pumped straight into a bottle so OH could give him a feed. 

I've already decided if BF goes well then I won't introduce a bottle until bubs is about 6-8 weeks old as I don't want to cause nipple confusion, and want to get a nice supply up first.


----------



## lisaf

I've heard the freezer bags are great because they can be pressed flat while freezing (assuming a good seal!) which makes them faster to defrost since there is no icy center like there would be in a round container.

I plan on getting a bottle warmer regardless... yes I know a cup of hot water does the same thing, but I see it as saving a step, lol.
And I've heard more issues with kids having issues with the slowest flow nipple being too fast for them more than I've heard they want a faster flow (depends on age of course)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Do you pump to improve flow, or just to include OH? How long does it keep fresh for after defrosting? Is it necessary to pump?


----------



## Wiggler

We started Dylan with slow flow teats as they were for his age range and he hated it, so we tried a medium flow one, and he found that better for a few weeks then he went up to fast flow. I heard that BM comes out quite fast so BF babies can prefer faster teats. x x x


----------



## Wiggler

I'll be pumping to increase my supply to help with the growth spurts, to include OH so he can feed bubs, and as I REALLY don't want to BF in public or have to hide in a public loo to feed bubs I will be pumping so we can feed bubs easily when we are out and about on daytrips. I recently found out that our local mothecare has a BF room so I'll be using that if bubs gets hungry when we are in town :)


----------



## Inge

new- I think I need to ask my midwife about BF too! Iv got another ap on 10th feb :thumbup: Ooh I ate some plain noodles and I dont think Leo like them. I was almost ill for the first time in ages :nope: 
Also anyone listening to the new government info about BF for the first 6months then wean? Not sure what to think about it really. I think Il keep going as long as I can. Im also thinking about the BLW now that you guys were talking about it :wacko: I might give that a try :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

my friends with the babies who needed the slowest flow possible were both under 10 weeks of age when they introduced the bottle.

The article I linked says BM is good for 24 hours after defrosting.


----------



## luckyme225

I just stuck my pump parts in a medela pump part microwave bag. When taking milk out of the freezer I would just stick it in the fridge and it's good for 24 hours. When it was time to use just stuck the milk bag in a glass filled with warm water until it warmed up a bit, stuck it in the bottle and good to go.


----------



## lisaf

With the wean at 6 months thing, I think there was an article that came out indicating that in developed countries, breastmilk alone is not enough (I think the general recommendation is 6 months but the article might have said they need more than breastmilk at 4 months of age?) ... but this is supposed to mean introducting other foods, not switching to formula or cutting back a lot on the breast etc...
At least thats what I gathered from the data?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm totally ignoring that "study" that says BF babies may need to be weaned earlier. It has no new research on it, and 3 of the authors were recently employed by baby food companies.


----------



## wild2011

mine didnt come out fast though some may, u may find its different with each baby mine were all different bf lol

not nec to pump, unless u want to, wont help flow its hard work expressing in first few months.x

lisa i had bottle warmer with my last, and i gave it away , bottle would be there for more than 5 minutes and still cold through, was a total waste for me.jug of water this time again like first 2. they really od take forever and theres nothing worse than a screaming baby and a slow heater haha


----------



## lisaf

lol, totally understand... one article or even one study does not mean we should all change what we do.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I briefly heard that info, I honestly dont think i will still be BF then, i know thats not a good attitude, but Im just thinking 12 weeks.. then see how I feel as Im really nervous about it. 

There is so much to know, I think I need lessons or something. Its proper starting to get me nervous lol


----------



## wild2011

yer its 24 hours lisa. our mothercare feeding room here is vile, filthy dirty and a manky seat next to nappy bin id sooner feed ona park bench lol.


----------



## lisaf

wild2011 said:


> mine didnt come out fast though some may, u may find its different with each baby mine were all different bf lol
> 
> not nec to pump, unless u want to, wont help flow its hard work expressing in first few months.x
> 
> lisa i had bottle warmer with my last, and i gave it away , bottle would be there for more than 5 minutes and still cold through, was a total waste for me.jug of water this time again like first 2. they really od take forever and theres nothing worse than a screaming baby and a slow heater haha

I figure it takes 4 minutes to heat up the water anyway if I want to avoid the bottle warmer.... I know many people think they suck, but my friends have a good one... 4 minutes to a perfectly warm bottle... I'm reading tons of reviews before picking mine out and hope it will work ok. The one I'm getting has several settings... it will overheat the milk if you leave it on the highest setting, but will take too long if you leave it on the lowest (but will keep the milk perfectly warm without overheating). I think its meant to heat up other kinds of foods/jars etc too... so maybe thats the key?


----------



## wild2011

ull find ur feet naturally new try ur best but if it doesnt work please dont beat urself up about it. thats one of the biggest mistakes i made with sienna :(


----------



## Wiggler

I will be happy however long I BF for, but ideally I would love to BF for 12 months and express for 12 months. Just gotta make sure I make it past that 6 week growth spurt. I've been doing a lot more reading up on BF this time though so I am prepared in advance for when I hit a rough patch. 

I feel so silly for not knowing that Dylan was going through a growth spurt at 6 weeks, I just thought my milk was drying up as he was constantly on the boob :(


----------



## wild2011

yer lisa was just too slow for me, i have a brevil hot cup so i get a cup of biled water in 30 seconds :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had an Avent bottle warmer with Joshua... upstairs so I didnt have to go down to heat a feed.... took me maybe a week to replace bottle warmer with a travel kettle and jug for upstairs :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

https://newborns.stanford.edu/Breastfeeding/FifteenMinuteHelper.html

This video is pretty good at showing how it breastfeeding works (graphic). I was referred to it by some lactation consultants I used to work with at the hospital.

Off to work ladies, have a good day!


----------



## Wiggler

Have a nice day at work lucky x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

i am nervous, and Im going to be all alone so no one to cry and rant at, but Im going to give it my best shot. I didnt know if too much info was bad, or well informed would be good? i dont want loads of scary stories, it'll put me off :( I hope my MW will be able to help im sure they must do some BF classes or have a BF nurse or something.


----------



## lisaf

I'm so frustrated that I can't get any BFing help/opinions from my doctor :( Have to find a pediatrician first so I'm stuck in this limbo of not knowing if I can BF etc....
I felt silly finding a pediatrian when I wasn't very far along, and it really isn't an urgent question but it sucks to be in limbo.


----------



## Wiggler

new, you can cry and rant at us! :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

:haha: new they not nearly quick enough my whole household would be up from the screaming baby by time it was hot


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol a travel kettle was quicker than the bottle warmer lolol 

Thanks wiggler... you might live to regret saying that lol I'll be scaring you all off BnB lol


----------



## lisaf

I think its good to be informed... my friend didn't get the proper help from the lactation consultant and got a bad start... she never got her supply up despite doing everything she could and really regretted not learning some stuff on her own first.

And I take all the horror stories as something to learn from... most of the time there were tips that could have helped etc...
one of my friends kept having nipple pain, we googled for her and suggested maybe the latch was bad but she said it was good... turns out her son was tongue tied and the latch was bad etc... she suffered for a good week and a half that she didn't have to


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I think it would take a lot to scare me off here, I'm addicted to this site. Wow, not long until this thread is moved to the parenting section, only 5 months!!!


----------



## lisaf

I'll have to look into the travel kettle thing... do you mean a thermos or an electric kettle?


----------



## wild2011

new theres a booby lady they will put u intouch wiht if u ask when mw comes to urhouse when bubs is born, theyll contact ehr and she comes ot see u if u feel ud like her too, but thye dont do this till baby here, i had to do rugby ball hold on sienna she latched funny, but she helps make things comfortable, she did hwoever tell me shes not allowed ot tlel u to stop if ur not producing etc, but that shed hiunt, and fair play she hinted when enough was enough, where as mw's push and push, in my case she also incouraged mixed feeding cos of low supply. shed contact me and i had her number and theres a baby clinic like mums and toddlers for under ones usually and most mums are bf mums that go so u can have a coffee a cake and a chat, most mw's go along to support people, and u can feed with ease among other bf mums, they are so supportive, i will miss that this time.


----------



## new_to_ttc

i had an electric kettle in my room... tried a thermal flask, not bad if you not in bed long, but the water does cool a bit, but i bet that still be quicker lol Although 8 years is a lone time ago, Im sure things have improved!


----------



## wild2011

one cups are fab, too they boil a cup or myg full in 30 seconds, so they are energy savers too as only boil small ammount of whats in the tank i love mne :)


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh tongue tie HURTS! Dylan has one, we found out only recently (never had a doc confirm it, but all you have to do is look under his tongue or make him poke it out), but as its hereditary I am having this bubs checked at birth.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks Wild, i will ask about that too.


----------



## wild2011

ur welcome, wasnt trying to put u off b4 btw lol, tho prob came across that way, im gutted ive given up but only someone who went thru it would understand my reasoning, not putting the whole family thru it again, just all u bf'ers promise me ull ask for help, remember breats is only best if its best for mum and baby! :) xx am looking forward to all the stories of bf marathons and greedy bubs. and of course weight gains :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

... NOOOOOO! I'm hungry again, will nothing satisfy this baby?!?!?!


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Thats it, revenge will be mine! Baby, I will be taking lots of embarrassing baby pics of you to show your future boy/girlsfriends :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww wild I didnt feel like you were trying to put me off honest! Wow you definitely had a bloody hard go at BFing hun, and you're right whats best for mummy is what is best for baby! I am so super nervous about it, I really want to try and it and it work, but I will not put myself through a nightmare for it.


----------



## Wiggler

I really wish I had a big pile of spare cash right now, I want to buy this https://cgi.ebay.com/New-Portable-U...156?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f069547ac


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here she is!!
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_15.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3









UC BABY_26.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1









UC BABY_18.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2









UC BABY_11.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1









UC BABY_34.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hopefulmama

Nice scan brandi, congrats. 

so i just got home from pilates class and i feel like i just had my ass kicked, my legs feel like jelly, i did all these legs, hip and ass stuff on the reformer and now i'm regretting it. I've convinced myself i won't be able to walk tomorrow. :( I wanna take a warm bath but i am afraid i wont be able to get out of it... sad.


----------



## Soph22

Wow, Brandi, she looks like a cute little baby! My 4D scan at 19 weeks made baby look kinda creepy. 

Will anything stop this acid reflux???!!!! It's really starting to drive me crazy. I have it all the time now, after I eat something healthy, after I eat something not so healthy, after I drink water!! Doesn't matter if I'm sitting or standing I still feel like my throat is on fire and get lovely "vurps" (vomity burps). My papers from docs office say Maalox is ok, but then the pharmacist just told me it's a class C drug! Since I have it allll the time I really don't want to take it. phew, rant over. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## hopefulmama

soph- My dr's say pepcid ac is fine, its a category b, so studies have shown NO evidence in fetal damage. Pepcid has been my bff


----------



## lisaf

soph... water will definitely make it worse... but my magic secret has been eating a few salt and vinegar chips... crazy but it works better than any of the otc meds for me.

hopeful... once that bath gets cold, you'll want out pretty fast! :haha:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I am starting to get overwhelmed by all of this bf, sterilizing, and sleeping bag talk. There are so many things that I've been researching and it is too much to take in! Whew. It's a miracle that so many babies live healthy, happy lives with all of these guidelines. I plan on breast feeding for at least the first few months and I'm hoping I don't experience any of the horror stories I've read. 

I have a huge appetite and would eat all day if I could. The only things I stay away from are spicy foods (gives me minor heartburn). Nothing else is off limits.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

In all honesty, the guidelines are overrated and overhyped. Yes, sterilize before the first use, or if the bottles, soothers, nipples, pump pieces, etc have been sitting for a while but sterilization after each and every use is unecessary and can actually contribute to the child developing a weakened immune system, thus being more susceptible to colds and such. By killing the germs, good and bad, you are protecting him from the bad germs, but not exposing him to the necessary germs to assist in building the immune system. (Same thing with hand sanitizer, but that's another story.

Hot soapy water is sufficient. If you must sterilize, sterilization once a week is sufficient.

When it comes to breastfeeding, every woman is going to have sore and cracked, painful nipples when they first start breastfeeding. Unfortunately, not a lot of woman know that the latch is good, it's just their nipples adjusting to the "abuse". Unfortunately, this lack of knowledge (and support) causes far too many women to stop breastfeeding very early on. As long as they carry on through the pain, their nipples will adjust and breastfeeding will be an absolutely rewarding, bonding experience.

I suffered through this for my son's first few weeks of life. My nipples were cracked, bleeding, breastfeeding was painful, but his latch was good. I persisted and lived with the pain and my nipples became used to it very quickly, and adjusted. I even breastfed through 4 painful months of drug-resistant thrush. Isaiah and I went on to have 17 wonderful months of breastfeeding, stopping only because of a surgery I had and the pain medication I was put on.

I'll be happy to answer any breastfeeding related questions as best I can if anyone has any. I've been on both ends of the feeding spectrum, as Zoe just couldn't latch properly and was formula fed. I'm pretty much unbiased on the issue and support both as long as your child is being fed.


----------



## lisaf

I wonder if the sterilization guidelines vary because of the variation in the water supply in different countries though. I know if you have a premie or a child with immune deficiencies it can make extra precautions necessary.
Totally agree about the over-use of hand sanitizer etc

One of the articles I read about sterilization even indicated that constantly sterilizing would lead to the plastics in the bottles and nipples degrading faster (a bigger concern if they are not free of BPA, phtalates etc..)


----------



## Wiggler

GRRR Not amused this morning, Dylan is awake early (as usual) and he hasn't been too noisy, just playing quietly, but nooo, thats not good enough for his highness upstairs, he STILL feels the need to start banging at 6am!!!!!!!! 

OH is ringing up the landlord today to complain and say that we am feeling very intimidated and i am starting to get very nervous about being left here on my own after OH goes to work in case his royal highness comes down. 

Just looked on the government website and antisocial noise can be counted between 11pm-7am and my son playing is NOT anti-social, their banging IS! x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Little update on the neighbor situation, they came down 45 minutes ago and kicked the front door (scaring the crap out of me and Dylan) again so I had to ring OH to get him home from work, he's just got off the hone with the police who agree its harrassment and they will be coming out in the next couple of days. 

Poor baby isn't happy, I've had loads of BH's this morning cos of the stress. Going to have a HUGE hot chocolate soon to help me relax. x x x


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: Wiggler!! xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, I'm feeling a lot calmer now. Didn't make my hot chocolate in the end, OH bought one that you have to add to hot milk, I can't stand the smell of hot milk so I had a milky tea instead. I rang my mum and she said we can stay there for a few days if we need to, got appointments next week so going down there the week after for a weekend. Its going to be so nice to get away x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brandi your scan pictures are amazing!!! She is adorable :) How's your little man doing?

Hopeful, hope the pain eases off for you today, did you have a hot bath in the end?

I guess guidelines are just that... a guide, and you will come to finding your own ways of doing things. Bizzy, i totally relate at how over whelming some of it can be. Reading in here yesterday I was starting to think I had made the wrong choice about the sleeping bags, I am going to look into more, as for BF well its so not not as simple as on the breast huh??? 

Wiggler i was going to suggest you involve the police, try keeping a diary of times and dates and where possible sound recordings too, keep the police updated. They really wont be that bothered but so long as its all documentated its there for the council and association to see when assessing your housing needs. When they ask you if you want victim supoport say yes!!! Lots has changed in 2 years, let them come out to you and see if they can help get you an advocaste and support letter for rehousing!! Its got to be worth a try right???

Well i managed to catch up today before Im due back at work lol Infact i have time to spare lol I might go through all the baby clothes this afternoon see what Ive got. Might even take some photos of some of the bits as I havent shown you anything I have yet lol (and wiggler I knows how you like photos lol). if I do get it out, i may build the nursing station too ooooo there is a thought lol 

Its quiet in here today, where is everyone gone?

OMG!! I just posted this then saw I was in double figures wooppeeeeeeeee


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay!! Double digits feels amazing, doesn't it? Or scary, that it's so darn close, lol. At 26w2d today, I'm 5 days away from the 3rd trimester. Holy Crap!

Wiggler, sorry about your (insert explicit word here) neighbours. I hope someone can get you out of there soon


----------



## Wiggler

Yea we are keeping a diary now from today and will deffo be accepting victim supports help if they offer it. I just want to be gone now and away from them eejits upstairs now.

Oooh photo's! I love a good nosy :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow brandi, Im hot on your heels, but how scary, we dont seem to have been in 2nd tri for 5 minutes!! lol 

Wiggler, they should offer it as it is compulsory, if they dont, request it. Although you can make a self referral and infact its a little bit quicker, but if you go through the police than the VS worker will have some details and will be able to chase things up for you! It just might take 24 hours longer via the police and the data isnt sent over until midnight so its not picked up till the following day. make sure you ask for it if they dont offer!! Then when they ring ask for a home visit!


----------



## Wiggler

Will do hun. I wish it had never come to this though :(

I just made egg mayo sarnies for lunch, I found a great recipe online, I think I put a bit too much onion in so I now have death breath but it was sooooo good. Even have a little bit left over for a sneaky sarnie later.

My appetite has shrunk tooday. I have only had a sarnie and some cereal today so far.


----------



## charlotteb24

Hello Everyone!
I haven't properly been on here in weeks! i apoligse i actually dunno where the time has gone its been mental!
So we've pretty much all hit the 20 week mark! congrats on everyone finally being half way through!
Had my scan last week and we are on team blue :D another little boy to add to the 3 between us we already have hehe! We have named him William Jacob :) as planned! chuffed to bits!

Wriggler - your neighbours sound similar to ours, we had to move in the end because we just couldn't take anymore of it crap! i can really sympathise and hope that the police take it seriously! x


----------



## Wiggler

hi Charlotte!! Congrats on team blue and I love the name you have chosen! x x x


----------



## charlotteb24

Cheers hun!

Looking into the stuff i will need to buy to breast feed at the moment! since i FF with DS i ahve no idea what i will need! any of you lovely ladies help me out? Still dubious that my tiny AA cup boobs are gonna be good enough :( but i REALLY want to try! OH would rather i FF too but i think thats more because the other 3 boys have all been fed with SMA. I would have fed DS with the boob had i not gone back to work when he was 8 weeks old!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations Charlotte, another team Blue for may Blossoms :) As for BF supplies NO IDEA lol I FF Joshua, but plan to BF this little fella but I had no idea how much thought and stuff would be needed to go into it. I figure the first decision you need to make is whether or not you'll be expressing? I thought expressing was primarily for increasing milk supply, but learnt last night thats it not, and a lot do it to involve their partners, so as Im on my own, I doubt i'll need to express. But if you are expressing you'll need a pump, steriliser, bottles and milk stoarge bags, which apparently you use to freeze milk. Wow some of the info from last night must have gone in lol Everyone keeps telling me savoy cabbage in the freezer for the sore nipples, although I have seen nipple cool packs to put in your bra I might invest in those, and nipple cream because by all accounts its going to get a bit dry, and sore for a short while until you adjust.


----------



## MilosMommy7

g'morning! or afternoon lol. 25 weeks today :happydance: i cant believe 3rd tri is almost here!


----------



## Wiggler

Don't forget the Lansinoh Lanolin for sore nips too. the stuff is a godsend! Boots sell it, its a bit pricey, but lasts ages.

Meanie OH stole the last off the egg mayo I made. What a pig!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Atfernoon Milios :) Our pregnancies are really flying by huh?? 

lol Wiggler, maybe its payback for all the munching you been doing! I went to Morrisons today stocked up on grapes lolol its all i seem to want, and always what Ive run out of lol Although an egg mayo sandwich sounds delish, i dont have eggs in the house, ever lol


----------



## Wiggler

I really want some honeydew melon right now, but going to wait until the market is on as its loads cheaper. going to get some kiwis, pears and bananas too (well OH can get the bananas, I have a total phobia of spiders hiding in them, OH has to check them first :rofl:)

Oooh, celery and apple salad would be delish right now too... I think all this sun is making me feel a bit too summery, all I want to eat is salad and fruit right now. hehe


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl... go outside its make believe sun its flipping freezing lolol

Ive just been looking at nursing covers, for BF outdoors, would you ladies recommend the cover that just draps over you, or the sling/cover combi. My thinking is every baby is going to need different positions to latch on, but the sling isnt going to allow for that, or does it??


----------



## Wiggler

Nooo, not going outside, I'm nice and warm and hapy in my make believe summer bubble :rofl:

I'm not planning on BFing outside but for Bfing and mother and baby rooms I will just be plonking a blanket over my shoulder :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I actually quite like to the look of the mamascarf, it looks very simple, hides everything, but also allows you to hold and adjust babys position as necessary. Im going to be at my parents a lot, Im bridesmaid at a wedding so will be running back and forth a lot in the final weeks sorting that and its should be nice weather so i plan to be out a fair bit and BF while out. Also not sure my parents would appreciate me feeding in the lounge all out lolol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I just bought a slumbersac lol.. you ladies are a terrible influence lol Ive got this stripey one because his hammock is all natural colour (lighter than cream but not white) so thought it would brighten it up a bit for him, not that he'd care or notice lol
 



Attached Files:







babygro.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 24/7

But we care!! :D Looks fab new!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya :) working week almost over hun! How you feeling? 

Im wondering if its toooo bright ha ha too late though I bought it lol I might take some of the blankets back, some cost me £15 and well i wont be using half as many now will I lolol Hmmmm if I knew where the receipts were anyway lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww thats so cute!!!

I've just done some housework, OH is going to have a heart attack, he's been doing most of it for the past few days. he's no good at it though, I need to send him to man-slave camp :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Tired, but shorter day today because of MW, which is nice!! Just need to get through two more days and then can hopefully enjoy a day off.... xx


----------



## 24/7

I have two white cellular blankets, one blue celluar blanket, two blue stripe normal blankets.... Is this enough? Do I need any more? For may and through the summer what will he need for bed? Sleeping bag in 1tog? Or just a cellular blanket? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

He better need a sleeping bag now you all made me buy one lolol

I looked into the togs and if you have a well ventilated and well heated house then 1 tog will be ample through the summer, if not then 2.5tog is ample with no need for blankets. They dont need sleeves on the grobags because the baby will wriggle inside the bag and generate body heat which needs to be expelled through their arms and head, so cool hands are perfect, hot hands are too hot and cold hands are too cold. 

I have a few cellular blankets and millions of fleece (which I know is not safe for baby, but ideal for comfort etc during play time they were all Joshuas blankets). I did buy a few more expensive blankets intended for the hammock, which I found the receipt for to take back, Im going to rely on these grobags and if I need blankets to switch to a more traditional way lol then they are easy to go out and buy! 

I think you have enough blankets there though hun, Im going to get at least 2 of these sleep bag things though incase of sicky accidents etc lol I can wash and dry within a day, but in the night, instant change will be necessary lol

Wiggler put your feet up now hun lol dont over do it! He'll never learn if you keep doing it for him pmsl


----------



## 24/7

I have one sleeping bag for the summer time so far, think will get two for the winter though, as we will have weaning poo by then!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I know, but it had to be done, it looks loads better now :) x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

i'm pretty sure i've decided on the stroller and carseat. but now i cant find the carseat on the website, i hope they still sell it next month when we plan on buying it.
https://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/88/43/92/55/0088439255461_500X500.jpg


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooo Milos I likes that, not many double pram are pretty! 

24/7... weaning poo is protected by nappy, vest and sleepsuit lol baby sicky mouths are not covered at all lol I would have a spare for both seasons personally, although if you do have a sicky mess you have got blankets you could use initially.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just shown Joshua the sleep bag thing I bought fidget, Joshua said oh mam whats that I like it, so I told him I bought it today its for him to sleep in. He said 'what do you mean you bought it already? Aren't you supposed to check these things with me first, sshheesshhhhh mam how many times do you actually have to be told.' :rofl: 

Right its that time of night again when I ferry my darling son to which ever club he is at, we are on karate tonight. Im sooooo to tired to watch, might put my head down in the staff room lolol 

Please all wake up by time I get back lol Its so quiet round here and when Joshua goes to bed I'll be all alone :(


----------



## luckyme225

In the summer we just used a light cotton swaddling blanket with a diaper on and that's it. Eventually he started to roll so we took him out of the swaddler and he just wore a sleep sack and his diaper. It can get really hot here for awhile in the summer.


----------



## 24/7

I'm here, just sooooo tired, zzz!! Making myself jacket potato with tuna and sweetcorn with salad, yum!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

We had mash and spaghetti (had no hoops grrr) lololol 

Lucky, I dont think we get a single day where its warm enough to put a baby to bed with no vest lolol maybe, MAYBE, we could do that during the day on one or 2 occassions lol 

Right Im offskies now, enjoy your dinner 24/7 :)


----------



## 24/7

Foooood is good!! :D Have fun new!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG new Joshua is tooo cute! 

I don't know any mummy people, but I met the new neighbor properly today (still don't know her name though :dohh:) and she and her little boy came over, he is 2 months younger than Dylan and they had so much fun playing, we are meeting up again next week, I'm really looking forward to it. Dylan and her little boy played so nicely together, running round and screaming (haha, screw you upstairs neighbors!!) they had a great time. 

I had spag bol for dinner, it was really nice, Dylan wasn;t interested, he just scoffed the plate of grated cheese I put on the table. hehe.


----------



## 24/7

Well done Dylan on dinner. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

So proud of my little man, he has been refusing food again recently so I was so happy when he started stuffing cheese in his mouth. poor bubba has more teeth coming through.

Oooh more great news, we got our random tax credits payment today... £77!! we will get around £7 less a week until April, but I am so happy! Such good timing!


----------



## 24/7

Oh wow, thats fab!! :D How much do you have to earn under for CTC? I can't work it all out online?! xx


----------



## luckyme225

New- boo, that sucks. I love warm (but not to warm) and sunny. I can't wait until summer. Sunshine and I'll have both of my boys to enjoy!


----------



## Wiggler

I think they are changing it to if your joint income is more than 24 or 27k then you don't get them. x x x


----------



## 24/7

Oh they have lowered it quite abit, as I know a couple I work with got CTC and they earned quite alot more than that. xx


----------



## Wiggler

yea, they have really changed it a lot. I think its changing in April so we will all find out then. x x x


----------



## 24/7

Looks likeCB is staying, which is nice for us as we wont get the CTC. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, CB is staying as long as one person in the household doesn't earn over £40k. as long as both earn under £40k seperately then they still get CB.


----------



## 24/7

Were safe for now then, I have heard they are going to lower it again, then we probably wont qualify, nevermind I guess. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Got a fun night of TV and internet tonight. Wish I had a life...


----------



## 24/7

Same, Hollyoaks atm, then Corrie, EE and Hustle. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I'm watching HO, Corrie, EE then OH will jump on the PS3. :)


----------



## 24/7

Such exciting evenings!! :D Then repeat again tomorrow!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, apart from no soaps on TV tomorrow, so I will only be watching the lottery draw (not the annoying gameshow before) and casualty.


----------



## lisaf

what exactly is the translation on fleece blankets and cellular blankets... we don't really call them by those names around here, lol!
Any idea what they're called in the US? I haven't heard any specific recommendations on types of material for blankets here.


----------



## 24/7

Cellular blankets are the ones with holes in, and the fleece one, are blankets made out of fleece, I don't really know how else to decscribe them. :p

Cellular - https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ng=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=486619031&mcb=core
Fleece - https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44397031&mcb=core

I love casualty wiggler. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm really looking forward to how they will play out the Ruth storyline, I hope they do it well as obviously mental health is a very sensitive subject x x x


----------



## 24/7

Me too, I hope she doesn't end up leaving though, I really like her and Jay!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Noooo, I donlt want her to end up with Jay, she is pure evil and he is lovely. :haha:
I want Charlie to come back properly though. He's great.

I haven't been eating loads today, I'm so glad, we would have run out of food pretty quick if I had carried on eating like that.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Jay is soooo good for Ruth, she is lovely just a bit screwed up lol but lovely!!! Love casualty and Holby ha ha 

They are changing a lot of CTC, but I dont think the WTC are changing too much are they??? Im sure my claim wont be effected as Im a loan parent and work below 37 hours. I do agree with a lot of the CTC changes, although I know some innocent families are going to fall victim to it, which obviously I dont agree with, but hopefully work incentive schemes will rebalance it.

Lisa, fleece blankets are thick and snuggly and warm and cute and cosy, but not breathable, cellular blankets allow air flow and are fully breathable, so if they fall on babies face (for a short period Im not talking about all night) but the baby will have air circulating and should not over heat, hence they far safer than a fleece blanket.


----------



## Wiggler

The only british TV I really pay attention to is EE, HO, Holby and Casualty, I watch other stuff occassionally, but I LOVE American TV, Lost, Friends, Scrubs, V, Desperate Housewives, One Tree Hill...

Aaah Lost, how I miss thee...


----------



## new_to_ttc

I love the sci fi stuff, Bones (omg lush!!), Fringe, Silent Witness, Wire in the Blood, Medium. Love the ITV dramas in the Winter lol, then I also record the girly crap like Biggest Loser, ANTM, soaps and watch them when TV is really bad and boring lol


----------



## Wiggler

OH is in the kitchen doing the washing up, then will be folding up the washing from the dryer like a good little slave :rofl: I'm getting him well trained I think :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: you get that whip cracked hun lol When he is fully trained can you loan him out please lol


----------



## lisaf

thanks for explaining that girls! :) I don't think we have many of the cellular type blankets here, but they most closely resemble our thermal blankets.

Strange that they don't have the same recommendations here, but maybe since they're pushing sleeping sacks so hard they figure the blankets aren't supposed to be in with a sleeping baby anyway. :shrug:


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- Not sure about cellular but we used a lot a fleece blankets when Connor was first born because he couldn't regulate his temperature (small baby) so we had to make sure he stayed warm. Once he got about 7lbs we didn't use it as much. Once the winter rolled around we started using the ones without the flaps for swaddling. Here's the one we used in the cooler months except we have blue ones.

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2317637


----------



## Wiggler

Haha new, of course! He still needs a bit more training, he sucks at dusting and hoovering, and I need to nag hm to clean the bathroom, but shouldn't be too long until he is properly house trained :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Think cellular blankets have always been the recommended ones here, I mean they were when I had Joshua, and they were the first thing my mum told me I needed, from her lists of do's and dont's lol They dont look very warm though lol they very light and airy lol but they do the job :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler, i dont want him undertrained ha ha I have a child slave if i want half a job done lol


----------



## luckyme225

Just had my latte and some whole wheat pasta for lunch. Hopefully that will help me through the night. Last day of my work week, woop. We are trauma tonight so that means I'll be running around like crazy. Only two more work weeks after this!!! Roll on the end of February. Hope you ladies have a goodnight!


----------



## new_to_ttc

try take it easy Lucky.. soon be all over :) xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I am working on training Dylan up, he now knows to put all his rubbish in the bin, and put his toys away and to pass me my used cup when I'm going into the kitchen, the funny thing is, I only taught him to put his toys away, he's learning the rest himself. hehe. Oh yea, if Oh leaves the loo seat up (GRR) Dylan will put it down and flush the loo, he's seen me do it too many times :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Grr, it would seem there is a herd of elephants stomping about upstairs. :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

urghhh feel :sick: I just ate too many Moams urrgghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wiggler

Noo, you feel sick cos fidget wants chocolate hehe, Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol oh urghhh no not chocolate lol


----------



## Wiggler

OH got me a Twirl from the shop earlier, it was really yummy, but made me feel so gross. I rarely eat choccy, and only ever touch the stuff when I'm preggers. I'm a savoury gal :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:sick: oh dear!! lol


----------



## lisaf

eating milk and cookies right now :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

OK, moving swifty away from food chat...

How many kiddies does everyone want?

I would adore 3 kids, but sticking with 2 for the forseeable future, I can't put Dylan and this bubs through 9 months of a mummy who can't run around with them. I may consider another one when they are older though x x x


----------



## lisaf

ooh yes, wait until these two are old enough to wait on you hand and foot :) Then go for it! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh great idea Lisa! Shame they would be at school most of the day though, I would have to hire a servant i think...


----------



## new_to_ttc

before Joshua i wanted a houseful, I had him was so overwhelmed by motherhood I said i wouldnt have another, wanted to devote every second to Joshua. I cant explain it, but Im sure you'll all get it come May :) Then the more lady problems i had, the more sure i didnt want any more, until about 18 months ago lol I thought I wanted it because i was so sure I couldnt have... now Im blessed with baby 2 and i really have completed my family :)


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new! thats so sweet!


----------



## BizyBee

Good evening! I'm off to a party with my work friends in a couple of hours. It has been snowing all day though, so hope it doesn't ruin it. We have had some interesting weather this week!


----------



## Wiggler

Evening Bizy, have a great time at the party :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

charlotteb24 said:


> Cheers hun!
> 
> Looking into the stuff i will need to buy to breast feed at the moment! since i FF with DS i ahve no idea what i will need! any of you lovely ladies help me out? Still dubious that my tiny AA cup boobs are gonna be good enough :( but i REALLY want to try! OH would rather i FF too but i think thats more because the other 3 boys have all been fed with SMA. I would have fed DS with the boob had i not gone back to work when he was 8 weeks old!

I breastfed for 17 months. Ask away!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wiggler said:


> OK, moving swifty away from food chat...
> 
> How many kiddies does everyone want?

3 is it for me. I'm thisclose to finishing school and I'm ready to move on and start my career and start supporting my family. I've always only wanted 3. Unless one of my former prospective adoptive parents contacts me about being a surrogate (which I had offered), I'll be having my tubes tied a few weeks after I have the little miss.


----------



## Soph22

Only two for me. Both DH and I are from a family of 2 kids. When I was first pregnant and feeling soooo awful I was really hoping this little guy was twins so I wouldn't have to be pregnant again. I guess there is some sort of "forgetfulness hormone" that washes over our brains after baby is born so we forget all of the bad stuff and focus on only the good. :haha:

Yay! Eggplant today! My bellybutton is almost flat! 

Oh, from pages and pages back- several of my friends have recommended "bebe au lait" or "hooter hiders" for breastfeeding out in the world. 
https://www.bebeaulait.com/


----------



## Soph22

latest bump pic- 25 weeks today. Had to rearrange my closet the other day and move tons of clothes out of the way as I won't be able to wear them for quite some time! 
- not sure how to turn the picture right-side-up.


----------



## wild2011

morning, gosh im poorly, sienna has been ill, and ive got it, been up since 3, its going to be a longgggg weekend :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anberlin Naomi Claire
Anberlin Acacia _____
Anberlin Alivia _______

Opinions?

Personally, I like the flow of Anberlin Naomi...just not sure of a second middle name


----------



## lisaf

Any US girls interested in nursing covers... there is the udder covers brand one that is free if you pay shipping (just google for the current coupon code), I got one and its pretty nice, definitely worth the shipping money.

well, we're just about ready for our garage sale tomorrow... I really hope we move a lot of stuff at good prices It better be worth the work!!
I'm going to put my elliptical machine out and try to sell it for $200 but I don't really want to part with it... I haven't used it in years, but I'm afraid I'll want it after the baby (even though we have no place to put it without doing some major changes, and putting other stuff in storage)
It was a $600 machine but I bought the floor model for $300


----------



## wild2011

Hi lisa good luck with the garage sale. x


----------



## wild2011

anberlin naomi my favourite x


----------



## lisaf

lol is it a bad sign that we're already exhausted, just from moving furniture from the bedrooms to the living room that we plan on selling tomorrow? :rofl:
Super frustrated... can't find the wall charger for my old digital camera... it has a little battery power, but I don't know if we'll sell it as easy without the charger.


----------



## Wiggler

Sohp - great bump hun! and yea, you do kinda forget most of the bad bits about pregnancy once bubs comes :)

Pip - Aww I hope you and Sienna feel lots better soon :hugs: There are so many bugs going around at the moment, and lots of germy people like to share :(

My poor little man didn't sleep through last night, for the first time in ages, he is in a lovely mood this morning though, him and OH are playing trains :)

OH felt the baby kick for the first time last night, he had his hand on my belly for over 30 minutes, and said he wasn't removing it until he felt the baby, literally just after bubs kicked Dylan woke up so OH went to deal with him which is a shame, as bubs was doing lots of kicks and he missed it, hopefully bubs will be nice and active for OH today.


----------



## wild2011

:hi: wiggler x


----------



## Wiggler

Morning! :)


----------



## wild2011

coughed so much flem up its got tiny ammounts of blood streaked in, really sore :(


----------



## 24/7

Have a fab kick caught on video to post later, Sam was making parts of my bump jump about an inch in the air last night, haha!! Typical I couldn't get one of the best ones on video, but I finally got something!!

So tired at work though, zzz.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww no Wild, try to have a nice rest today hun.

Aww thats great 24/7 :)


----------



## wild2011

cant wait to see hun , hope works not too tiring x


----------



## 24/7

Finish at 3, so counting down already!! Sam is keeping me entertained by kicking like a loony, hehe!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Bleh, gotta start doing the housework soon, I really can't be bothered. But I don't want it looking like a toy bomb has gone off when my friends come over later. Hopefully Dylan will have a little nap this morning, he is a grumpy bum :haha:


----------



## wild2011

aww

ive noticed that sprout wakes up when i settle on the sofa early evening, and doesnt stop till atleast 3-4am, then he's pleasently suprised em this morning cos he's up again being a wriggle bum, think i may have kept him up with the heaving and moaning. i feel totally rotten. Sienna is on her 3rd day of it so it looks like my whole weekend will be shite boooooo


----------



## Wiggler

OMFG! it gets worse, the arseholes upstairs have put in a complaint about us saying we have been playing loud music at night, Why the hell would we play loud music at night when we have a kid!!!!! Bloody twats, going to get OH to ring up on monday and arrange a meeting with the lady in charge of this block of flats. :(

*UPDATE*

The police just rang OH, they are going to see them upstairs later today. They suggested mediation, but I don't think thats going to help. I don't think anything is going to happen, upstairs will just deny it, but if they carry on saying we are blasting oour music at night this will end with us gettng evicted :(


----------



## wild2011

then you ring her before they do again, and make it clear what theyve been doing for ages and that it would appear they trying tactics, they are torturing you at the best of times, dont let them get away with it hun! x


----------



## Wiggler

We always ring up the landlords, they don't seem to care, hopefully they will pull their fingers out now the police have been involved. Ahh well, we will be ringing to complain daily now, whenever they bang at us, they haven't banged today yet, thankfully. 

To make my day even better I got a letter from the HV, they want to see me (without OH) to discuss "support" for me. I hate that they have had access to my previous medical records, they just aren't going to leave me alone now. The appointment is for the same time as Dylans optician appointment in the next town (its an hour walk from the train station to the opticians so I can't go), so OH and Dylan won't be here, and the HV is going to try and bully me into something I don't want again.


----------



## wild2011

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr slap her lol xx :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Nah, I'm going to pour out everything thats happened with them upstairs, because of my previous medical record the will bend over backwards to try and get us moved. Every cloud has a silver lining :haha:

I'm just annoyed as OH made it VERY clear I did not want to see HV's again after one of them called the social on me for having my curtains closed!


----------



## 24/7

Use anything and everything to get moved, as once you move there will be no more stress, which is better for you all!! xx


----------



## wild2011

same as above :D xxx


----------



## 24/7

Were cool!! Gosh I want my lunch already!!! 
Sam is having a good kick again this morning, although nothing last night, that was just crazy!!!!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

and when you move, new HV yay :happydance: 

morning ladies... I NEED SLEEP :(

Wild so sorry you and Sienna are poorly :( hope it passes quickly! Nothing like pregnancy you to mess up your immune system huh

I want to drive down the coast today, but joshua has a birthday party at 2pm here thought, so inconvienient. Means the entire day is taken up because i dont have time to go anywhere before or after it :( today of all days I didnt want to be stuck in the house!


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 not long till lunch lol 

Fidget hasnt kicked in days :( Missing the little fella now, the break was nice at first :(


----------



## Wiggler

If the HV, police, and everything else doesn't help we are going to the doctors to get notes saying the stress of living here is making us ill. We are trying to avoid doing that, but will if it comes to it. 

Aww, we didn't win the lottery last night. booo :haha: 

Going to sort out the sandwich fillings for lunch in a minute and have a yogurt then carry on with the housework, I have a huge urge to clean the windows so that will keep me occupied for a while :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

wiggler i wish I could hire you lolol.... I havent even had the urge to get dressed yet pmsl


----------



## wild2011

ive got sienna slumped on the side of me and ive had less than 3 hours sleep, my head is pounding lots of hot drinks for me,


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww bless you both!

I think Joshua picks up on when Im urghh and not had a good sleep, he stays clear and quiet lol He hasnt moidered once this morning, just gentle whispers, 'do you mind i I get a yoghurt bar mam'... 'mam... may I please go on my DS' hehe he's a star lol I tried to change his mind about the party with a trip down the coast as incentive.... but he said mum, a trip down the coast means stopping at Llandudno and that means shops and probably boring girly stuff, no I'll go to the party lol


----------



## 24/7

Had lunch already, haha!! Now to count down to 3pm!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Pip, sending you and Sienna lots and lots of hugs. I wish germy people didn't like to share so much :(

New I love hearing about Joshua, he is so funny and sweet!

I've decided to leave the windows for now, i'm quite tired so going to do them later. Got OH chopping up the eggs for lunch so I can just sit down and relax while Dylan is sleeping. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im feeling really hormonal today, well have been for a few days, so I just decided Im going to go home to my mum for a hug, 130 miles away so I hope she is in and my bedroom is clear lol oh and she has something in for 2 extra at dinner tonight lol I just need my mum today, god Im turning into a right soppy cow, this isnt like me at all lol


----------



## meow951

Just popping in to say hope you ladies are ok!

And to do my first post as a married lady! I'll put some pics up when we get them.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww huge mega congratulations Meow, I hope you had a truely special and amazing day xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Meow!!!


----------



## tessica123

Gave up catching up after 10 pages lol

Hope everyone is well

Xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

congrats Meow!! :D


----------



## wild2011

congrats meow :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Congratulations Meow!!! :wedding:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im at my mums now :) Had my :hugs: lol Not seen if my bed is free but she was in, its a start ha ha


----------



## wild2011

:haha: im sure ull find sumwhere to sleep hun! u enjoy ur :hug: can i have a throat and chest transplant till mine is better. arghhhhhhhhhhh feel rougher than during first tri seriously feel pooooooooooooo


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww hun, get the dr to come to you, ring tonight ay its got worse, you hae the babies inbed and cant get to them. You not sleeping anyways so even if its late at night least you get seen!

Think mum is making stir fry urrghhhhhhhhh nd Im going to have to eat it because I just turned up but seriously urghhhhhhhh :sick: id rather a pint of milk I think and thats not good lol My bedroom is clearish, lol I just checked, Joshua's on the other hand, hmmmmmm me thinks my daddy need to learn some tidy up his boys toys tips lol

edit.... :sick: i just seen her putting rice in it!!!! :sick: Now she KNOWS I hate rice lol, maybe she making me something different :) I did go in to offer my help but my dad peed her off so she is grumpy and told me no so I left lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats Meow!!!!!!

Aww Pip, deffo try and get the doctor out!!

Well, the police came out shortly after I replied on here last, they said we should try mediation, as if we dont we will look like the ones in the wrong, they have talked to upstairs and the banging should stop (they were banging very aggressivly 2 hours after the police left :( ) and if it carries on we shuld contact them again, they will popping back ina few weeks to see how everything is going. We have started the log of times when we hear banging, I'm hoping the banging after the poplice went was just him up there in a mood when he got home and trying to piss us off and that will be the end of it. 
I talked to my mum as I am really finding it hard at the moment and she is having Dylan overnight in a few days so I can try and relax and destress, and we are going to spend a night over there next weekend too. She is going to ring me tomorrow with some idea's of what I can do with Dylan that will entertain him as I am running out of things to do. And I am looking into getting a TV in Dylans room so that maybe he will stay in bed a but longer quietly in teh mornings, I hate the idea of having a TV in his room, but if nothing else works I will have to try it.

Gave Dylan his first ever shower today, he loved it, wasn't keen on getting water in his face, but other than that he had so much fun! x x x


----------



## 24/7

Dylan play idea - Painting, play-doh, colouring, errrr baking cakes together?
Good news from police(ish), hopefully it all settles down for you. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Paintings a no-go at the moment as he can't stand getting it on his hands, he loves colouring, but gets bored easily so thats a 5 min quick fix :) Haven't tried play doh yet, I need to find some recipes for home made ones, he tried to eat the proper stuff :haha:
He loves baking cakes, we are making muffins tomorrow :)
x x x


----------



## 24/7

Send me some. :D One more day at work then one whole day off. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, choccy chip muffins, only have 7 muffin cases though so the rest of the mix is going in a cup then in the microwave as an experiment :rofl: 
I bet you are looking forward to your day off! x x x


----------



## 24/7

I soooo am, although I have alot to fit into it as its only one day, booo!! Luckily OH off to, which is fab!! :D Our nursery furniture is coming next saturday, yippee!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you have a lovely day off hun, you deserve it :)

Just found a playdoh recipe thats salt free! Yippee, me and Dylan are going to make it tomorrow and then have fun playing with it :)

x x x


----------



## 24/7

I desperately need it, however it was just me and one other in work today, and I felt much less stressed as it was so quiet, so that was good. 

Oh yay, enjoy!! All set for casualty? :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Yups, OH is making dinner so I can watch it with a nice full belly and I'm going to have a nice hot milky tea to sip while I watch it :)
I'm going to bed straight after Casualty, going to curl up, read a few chapters of a good book then head into sleepyland :haha:

x x x


----------



## 24/7

Niiiiccceeee!! :D Waiting for OH to get home, shower then Casualty. :D

Last night I was very spoilt, was abit hormonal pregnant lady when OH got home yesterday and after my shower, he dried and straightened my hair and moisturised Sam, before giving me a lovely massage. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww your OH is soooo sweet! My OH actually offered to sleep on the sofa for the next few nights as he has a cold and knows the sound of him sniffing and snoring means I can't sleep, so sweet of him, poor thing has slept on the sofa most of the winter, he has a constant drippy nose at the moment. About once a week I feel bad and ask him back into bed, and get a terrible nights sleep so he goes back on the sofa.
I am a little bit jealous though, the sofa is waaaay more comfy than the bed!


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies, I just woke up at 11am. Thank goodness my husband lets me sleep in when he's home. Done with work for a week though, woohoo! Off to the grocery store to pick up some ingredients to make salsa. Check in later!

Congrats Meow!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You ladies ever have those weeks where you're so exhausted you actually look forward to sleeping on the weekend? And then it all comes crashing when you can't.

I went to bed early last night hoping that some extra sleep might give me some energy, and what happens at 4:37am?

"Hun, are you awake?"
"Yeah, what do you need?" (At this point I'm thinking he wants sex, and of course, I won't turn it away)
"Can you go get a Freshco bag from the kitchen, change the bedroom garbage and -"

Upchuck.

My husband woke me at 4:30am throwing up. It was the only time he did, though.

Now I'm completely exhausted, ready for a nap, and I can't lay down because both kids are awake, already have had their naps and SOMEONE has to be sure to watch them. Since their dad is sick, he can't, which, by elimination, leaves me. Joy.

I'm not in the 3rd trimester for a few more days but I feel so exhausted and tired lately, like I'm at the end of my pregnancy.

I just want to sleep all the time. Still another 5 hours to the kids bedtime, and another two until my hockey game. There's no way I'm making it to the end of my hockey game. It ends at 1:30am.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: I didnt have stir fry or rice for dinner lolol 

Wiggler hope thats the end of the banging for you! 

Brandi hope your DH is feeling better soon, and you get some much needed sleep too!!

24/7 and lucky yay for a day off!!!! 

Wild how you feeling by now hun???

Joshua is feeling really clingy tonight, think he sense mummy isnt feeling to great and he wants to sleep in my bed, usually not a problem but Im almost 6 months pregnant and only have a single bed here! lol I bet he is in there when i go up, he was in his bed earlier but he wont stay there lol


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls!

Congrats Meow!

Made some decent money at our garage sale and got rid of a ton of stuff! :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Nice one Lisa :) Did you sell the thing you didnt really want to sell but had no space for (I totally forgot what you said it was lol).. the one you got half price??? lol I know (think) it began with an 'e' lol


----------



## lisaf

ah, lol it was my elliptical machine... nope, didn't sell it... we put it out but had no takers at the price I wanted. we have the space for it :) DH just thought since I don't use it, we should make some money.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh well, what will be will be :) Im sure you'll use it eventually lol


----------



## lisaf

lol i hope so!


----------



## BizyBee

Glad it went well Lisa. The thought of a garage sale right now seems so strange since we're buried in snow! I'm envious of your beautiful weather. At least until summer when it's comfortable here and probably too hot for you.


----------



## lisaf

BizyBee said:


> Glad it went well Lisa. The thought of a garage sale right now seems so strange since we're buried in snow! I'm envious of your beautiful weather. At least until summer when it's comfortable here and probably too hot for you.

Definitely too hot here in the summer, lol. I froze my butt off setting up this morning but it got nice and warm out :) We are lucky, but I do wish we had real 'seasons' here, lol.


----------



## 24/7

Last day at work!! :D:D:D:D:D:D:D Roll on 4pm when its over, until tuesday anyway!! :p xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Yay 24/7!!!! 

Well today has been the morning from hell so far, Dylan was screaming from 5-7am, hitting, kicking, crying. It was horrible, OH has taken him out for a nice long walk around town, and I have just written out a new routine that should tire him out more. 

Playdough is a nono with Dylan as we found out, he cant stand the feel of it, it really upset him, poor little man. Going to leave it a few weeks before trying it again with him. 
Going to play basketball later, got some old magazines that I can screw the pages up to make balls and the washing basket can be the hoop :)


----------



## wild2011

morning from the bird with the lurgy which has got progresively worse :(


----------



## wild2011

playdoh is a no go in this house, its banned and will stay that way lmfao, chloe once had it and my carpet got ruined with in an instants, so they can play with it at playgroup/school. never ever again. quite funny all the ladies i know from when we had our babies in 2009 are the same, its a big no no haha.painting we do from time to time, but its locked in a high up cuboard, the torubles not ow but when they get to 5,6+ cos they help themselves and paint walls etc lol.

we play blocks and thought most of their toys are upstairs and they bring one down at a time we have a huge toy basket down here and i sit and play with sienna when the girls are in school, none of mine have been interested in cake baking ne way before 2.5 years, if i let sienna loose int he kitchen now someone would get hurt :haha:

24 yayyy to last day of work.


----------



## 24/7

Hope everyones days improve from here onwards xx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Want me to find the person who shared the lurgy and slap them? :haha:


----------



## heyyady

Hello Ladies- Technically I'm Due June 2nd- however, as I am having twins by scheduled cesarean in the first of May, I think that qualifies me as a May?


----------



## 24/7

Go on then, we'll have you!! :D
Have you decided on any names? xx


----------



## Wiggler

We are slowly moving toys from the lounge to Dylans room, he loves playing with his room, but last time we moved most of the toys into there, he brought them back in and made me drag in individual toys every time he wanted to play with them, so we are sneaking one or two over every few days :rofl: 

I really hope this new routine works, it has a new later bedtime on it and a later wake up time on it (even if he wakes up earlier I want him to be able to play in his room quietly until its time to get up) Specific daddy-dylan time and outdoor fun time which I am going to try to stick to no matter how bad my pelivs is, OH is clearing the garden up later so we can use that when my pelvis is really bad as I took Dylan down there yesterday and one of the local cats has pooped out there :(


----------



## wild2011

yes wiggler pls, lol

welcome aboard that deffo classes u as may :) x


----------



## wild2011

sounds like a plan, whats normal bedtime?? x


----------



## Wiggler

At the moment its 6.30pm as he is so tired by then (a lot of his tiredness is from him not eating, but I have changed all the mealtimes so he can help with whatever I am making, he migt eat better if he can see it being cooked) but changing it to 7.15pm x x x


----------



## wild2011

yer though chloe and leila go to bed by 7.30 sienna stays downstairs with us for quiet time so they can settle to sleep or shed have them up chatting an dplaying till 12. if we put her to bed before she's asleep we get all sorts of trouble, so when she knows its wind down time she will curl up on me or daddy and sleeps within 5 mins, we then transfer her ot her bed, it justy makes it ten times easier. she then sleeps all night thou she has a tendancy to wake up at about 5.30 and shout mummy bok bok so i refill her bottle and she goes back off till 8.so the girls get up at 7.30 and get washed and dressed in peace. by the time the baby is here she should be going to bed alone, around her 2nd birthday dummy will stop and shellk have story time and light off. by 2.5 all of mine went up to bed on their own and went off to sleep with ease, but i think it may be a girl thing lol x


----------



## Wiggler

Luckily Dylan is fine with going to bed, most of the time he will sit in his room and play quietly for 5-10 mins then go off to sleep, but he wakes up soooooooooo early and starts crying where he is tired, refuses to go back to sleep, refuses to play. We know a lot of his issues are where he won't eat, so need to resolve that and hopefully the rest will fall into place, but for now the later bedtime may help him get a little bit extra sleep so fingers crossed. :) Hopefully my happy little man will be back soon! 

I am thinking of making up a reward chart so that when he eats he gets a sticker (one little sticker for each mouthful, then once he has a certain amount of stickers he gets a treat), do you think this will work? x x x


----------



## wild2011

im not sure hun, we had issues with leila and she was 3 wen hv introduced one, she thought anything before 3 was too soon, but u could try!!??? xx

they days sienna eats well she behanves better too but those days are few and far between xx


----------



## Wiggler

I think I'll give it a shot, when he has a nap later I am going to make a bright colourful chart for him :) x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Stickers chart are amazing lol and kids lovbe stickers from being tiny lol I wouldnt reward every mouthful though, as over time his portion should grow, and the treats are going to far outway the task. I would just reward the meal, but keep it to a small portion and increase it. But if you want to introduce this kind of thing, i hate to sound like a witch, but but will have to cut out his snacking habits. Like the other day when he ate a bowl of cheese instead of the meal... that couldnt count, and he should go without the meal if he does eat whats in front of him. HE WILL NOT STARVE if he skips meals, and he will eat when he realises that if he doesn't then the cheese snacks and between meals snacks have also gone. It is super hard, but you need 1 set of rules (and u Dylan and OH have to stick by them) They say it takes 28 days to set a new routine, and 1 day to ruin it, so just keep going. Good luck! 

Wild sorry you're still poorly :( Hope it eases up soon, did you see or speak to a dr? Hows Sienna?

Yay for your last working day 24/7 :) Roll on 4pm.. its party time!!! Well maybe crash and burn chill time ha ha

Congratulation son twins awwww... are they little boys or girls or one of each? Are they identical? Im pretty sure you pass as a May mummy, my fidget is due in April and I still gatecrashed May blossoms ha ha

Lisa, I wish we had 'seasonS' here too.... all we seem to have is a mild winter and cold winter.... (all year lol)


----------



## wild2011

got an update for u all, before i have a sleep 

i got really really hot and couldnt get my temperature down, felt like i couldnt walk etc; so phoned the emrgency gp, and they asked me to come straight out to them, on the phone they said it sounds more like a strain of flu to chest infection, but to not be shocked if they were prepared for me when i got there. 

so i got in the car, the kids in the bacl and a neighbour jumped in to sit in the car with them as i knew woiuldnt be long they are pritty quick at out of hours gp. 

arrive and was oimmediately moved to a different building everyone had masks on and they put one on me. 
got seen straight away and she confirmed theres no rpoblem with my chest that its clear, throat doesnt look good, and the bronw flem shows infection, she got onto gp records and i didnt have combined swine.seasonal flu jab- only one strain, and the fucking stupid practice nurse hasnt marked it up correctly so gp cant guarantee i was given one or the other, though i was there for the purpose of swine flu jab only. 
my temp was 38.9 by the time i got there but had had paracetamol 45 ish minutes before, she wasnt happy about it and hiven me paracetamol for 5 days, to take 2 every 4 hours wether i feel fine or not. got to check temp every hour, and if it reaches 39.1 for more than 30 mins to go straight to hospital, (said its a ghuge problem for the baby if my temp goes up that high while run down.) i also have tami flu and antibiotics as she wants to treat me for both strains of flu incase i had the wrong jab. told to stay home for minimum of 4 days, got to ring mw first thing as have app this week. also kids all showing signs tho no temp and just coughing at mo , theyve got to be taken by dh in the morning. and off school till friday. dh has managed to get morning off tomorrow but he cant get anymore time off this week, so its me and the kids by the looks. 

not worried about me, but petrified about bubs, not felt him move today so going to get an ice cold drink and hope he wriggles for mummy


----------



## BrandiCanucks

heyyady said:


> Hello Ladies- Technically I'm Due June 2nd- however, as I am having twins by scheduled cesarean in the first of May, I think that qualifies me as a May?

Yup!! Welcome to the May Mommies!!

I am due May 2 by LMP, but by ultrasound, I'm due April 27. I stayed here with the wonderful mommies in this thread


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG Wild! Im so glad you're being treated and sounds like they have been super efficent. Grrrr and they were so dissmisive with you yesterday too :( Thinking of you and all the little ones!! Bubs will be fine hun honestly, if you taking paracetamol he will just be sleepy to and not in the mood for a tummy party. Remember, a wriggle counts as movement, you might not have any big kicks. I havent felt any kicks in a week, but I can feel him turning and moving. They do have quiet days too. Rest, drink plenty of fluids, make sure you take all your tablets and Im sure once you get super comfy and relax bubs will wriggle around and unrelax you lol :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Get well soon wild!!

Brilliant news from me re work.... Had a meeting re my part time hours today and provisionally accepted if I take the days off each week they want me to, so matches their proposed days off against hubby shifts and tbh it couldn't be more perfect!! And it works so every fourth week I have a ten day stretch off with Sam!! And this just cuts my wages straight in half!! I could cry
I'm so relieved!!!! And my annual leave request to make my hours part time for te first three months instead of taking a block also provisionally accepted, so jan to April working part time with full pay!!!!!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww 24/7 thats great! So much pressure taken off now its all getting sorted!! Bet your super relieved :) xxx


----------



## 24/7

So thrilled, it's been playing on my mind alot, as I need this job for the pay, I will earn more doing this part time than any similar job full time!!

Having celebratory bacon crisp cakes tonight now, haha!! xx


----------



## wild2011

thanks ladies, the doctor really want on at me about keeping temp below 39.1 and that i must rush to emergency a&e, and alert mw. its been really naughty and stuck at 38.9 since i saw here and im due paracetamol again in 10 mins, hope they bring it down this time, ive managed 30 mins sleep so far, in 4 hours og trying to relax lol. think i felt a wriggle but not sure, going to try and forget about it for a bit and im sure hell be naughty later as usual. x


----------



## MilosMommy7

just popping in to say good afternoon! :)


----------



## Inge

afternoon!
Wild - sorry your still ill :hugs:
Omg the past few days!:dohh: Friday I looked after SS from 4pm onwards. At 6pm I yawned and my eyes were watering and he asked what was wrong. I told him I was just a bit tired. To my shock he asked if I wanted him to turn PS3 off so I could sleep(!!!) and I said no dont turn it off, I dont mind but he turned it off and went into his room and put his xbox on. Then his mum phoned and talked to him at 630ish. Gary phoned me at 640ish and asked what happened(?) :shrug:
I told him about my yawning and Jack offering to turn PS3 off and he said his mum had told him that I had made Jack turn it off and leave the room because I was tired :growlmad:
That women really winds me up sometimes :growlmad:She is really determined to make us look back and herself look perfect :dohh:
Then yesterday Jack and his 3 cousins were here. And it was a war zone when I got home :haha: Gary had to take Jack home because he was in a mood and kept trying to run home on his own :wacko: Gary is getting annoyed at always getting it from his sons mum as Gary is always at work so its just me and MIL looking after SS but he always gets the nagging. Im aleady blanking her after she called Leo "That Sprog":growlmad: and no-one is saying that about our baby :twisted:


----------



## Soph22

Wild- I hope you feel better soon! 

Welcome heyy!

I had such a hormonal day yesterday! Kept crying for no real reason. Poor DH felt bad and wanted to help. I kept trying to explain there was no real reason for it so there was nothing he could do. 

Just counted on the calendar and there's only 12 weekends until I want absolutely everything ready for baby. and so many of those weekends are busy! yikes! lots to do!

Have a good day/night all!


----------



## lisaf

aw wild, I'm so sorry you're sick and that all sounds so scary! :( I'd be furious about the bad paperwork for the jab you had! :(


----------



## Inge

now apparently im not allowed to go to watch the wrestling :dohh: as she thinks I shoudlnt be allowed to go :dohh: how is my being there going to stop the male bonding? :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Pip :hugs: I'm gonna get OH to slap whoever gave you lurgy with a wet fish!! I hope you feel better soon and your temp stays down hun :hugs:

Bubs has been a little fidget today, I'm getting lots of kicks at the moment :) 

OH cleared the garden today and got rid of the cat poop so now me and Dylan have somewhere nice to play when he gets fed up inside. All it needs out there now is some chairs, a small table and a garden storage box then it will be perfect :) x x x


----------



## 24/7

Glad you had a good day Wiggler. :D Did Dylan eat well today after being busy? xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh, are we all sick? 

I called my mom last night and called it. I'd catch hubby's flu today and guess what happened? I can't even keep water down and have had streaks of blood come up. Not enough for my to want to call the midwife though.

Hope all us sickies feel better soon!!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks 24/7 Dylan ate half his dinner (only a teeny portion, but still great) he refused everything else today. I can't sit at the dining table anymore as the chairs really make my pelvis sore, so we have a picnic dinner on the floor and he loved it. He hates sitting at the table so I can see picnic dinners being done for a while (much easier on my poor pelvis too) Going to buy him his own little table soon though, he might prefer that to the big table.

Aww Brandi, I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler... you know how I said my pelvis was getting better after putting a pillow on my work chair? Well at our garage sale yesterday I sat on a chair that wasn't padded very well and my pelvis was screaming in pain :(


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no! Is it feeling any better now?

I have to sit on super padded furniture or lots of cushions on the floor now, and I have to sit with almost no pressure on my tailbne of that starts hurting too! Bring on May when bubs is here and hopefully the pain will go!


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://i52.tinypic.com/169kubq.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump MilosMommy!! x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

ty! :D i wish i took belly pics with Milo :( i felt too fat and embarassed (even though my belly got the D shape like this pic)


----------



## Wiggler

I only had 1 pic of my bump taken when I was preggers with Dylan, my friend took it and I deleted it :rofl: I thought I looked like a whale (I was much thinner than I am now) but going to be taking more bump piccies this time. probably going to take another one in a few days.


----------



## MilosMommy7

well technically same here. we went to a bar when i was like 36w for MIL's friend's son (he played occassionally with the band). and she took a pic of me and OH, i was thinking "no way, i'm fat!" and deleted it.


----------



## Wiggler

Finally, after a month of promising myself a nice early night I am now in bed at 8.47pm. :) Going to stay online til 9, then snuggle under the duvet, read a few chapters of my book then fall asleep! x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's 4:30pm and I've been in bed since 11am. I wish I didn't feel so cold although I'm sweating, I wish I could keep liquid down. I'm thinking I may call the midwife.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Evening ladies!

Ha ha this photo is THE ONLY photo of me pregnant with Joshua pmsl After I saw this I thought I looked fat and awful and refused another photo lol (I was stupidly skinny lol.. I just had weight issues back then lol)

Back home from my mums now, got my pram with me :happydance: Wow my back ached driving home, think i will have to look into support cushions or something lol

Wild has your temp come down?? Brandi :hugs: hun hope you're feeling better soon!! It must have been something in the water this week/end we all seemed to have hit an emotional stage... do you think its because we're nearing 3rd tri? I feel a bit better from just seeing my parents, think I might see if my friend is up for a bit of lunch tomorrow and just enjoy some child free time lol
 



Attached Files:







christine and bump!.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## heyyady

24/7 said:


> Go on then, we'll have you!! :D
> Have you decided on any names? xx


Charlotte and Rochelle <3


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww very sweet names :) Are they identical hun?


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome heyyady. Congrats on twins. How exciting!

I hope everyone gets better soon. :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm hoping the fact that I haven't vomited in 3 hours and have kept Gatorade down for the last 45 minutes means I'm recovering. I still feel very nauseous, but I don't know if it's because I'm still going to be sick tonight, or because I haven't eaten anything in 12 hours. Guess we'll see


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely names heyyady!

I'm not amused this morning, my early night didn't work, I just ended up waking up at 4am instead :dohh:


----------



## heyyady

Yes- they are identical- And are cuddling every time we see them :) 

Brandi- I hear ya, although I'm upchucking for different reasons (Coughing fits that trigger my gag reflex) It's a constant fight to keep things down. Stay hydrated and make your fluids count- Broth, juice, jello, popcycles, etc.


----------



## wild2011

beautiful names and awwwww at the cuddling :)

brandi streaked blood is from straining i got assured yesterday that it was ok. :hugs:

not slept well still, god when im better i might jsut sleep for a week :lol: temp isnt perfect but lower and staying there, sprout kicked last night, alot less than normal but there so least he appears to be ok.
got to call the school to inform them my girels wont be in at all this week, alos call the midwife who i am supposed to see thursday at the surgery, i will have taken my last tami flu by then but better to check i dont want to upset anyone by turning up there when there are lots of pregnant people there. 

xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Brandi I hate that feeling, you never know if a small amount of food will fix it or make it worse :( I had the coughing/sick thing a few weeks ago and that was awful not even fluids stayed down. 

hey how sweet that they are always cuddling :) awwwww

Hiya Bizz and wiggler! Sorry your early night didnt help much hun!

I actually skipped the sofa and went straight to bed last night, but I dont think I slept much. I had planned on doing some baby organising today, but I may sleep all morning ha ha Unless i wake up properly by time I take trouble to school, Im amazed we're actually up and ready in good time lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

morning Wild, glad your temp has come down a bit, things must be working :) Maybe your MW will come to you? Try and rest today, not easy with a house full of kids but as much as you can xx


----------



## wild2011

no work today new?x


----------



## wild2011

hmmm im doubtful systems have changed here and shes only based at the surgery ona thursday weekly, only home visit was first appointment or for my homebirth, and theres only one miw now, crap really but would be nice if she would lol x


----------



## 24/7

Get well soon wishes to those that need them. :hugs:

Sam entertained us once again last night when we got into bed, by doing what must have been a full stretch, and poking out one side was a head, and then to the other were feet - He's a crazy child. :D:D:D My stomach looked like an old fashioned sweet with the tied bits at the side!! xx


----------



## wild2011

hahhaha i canr wait for that stage 24, few more weeks and my little man should be entertaining too, these big kicks dont half take my breath away especially when they are in my ribs, certainly more powerful than the girls ever were :) x


----------



## 24/7

I have to say, even when I'm not feeling so great, I absolutely love being pregnant, it has just been the most amazing journey so far, and we love this little boy so much. I never imagined I could feel so much before he is even here. :cloud9: I was thinking yesterday about when Sam is abit bigger and seeing him and OH, and it just made me cry, I just can't wait. xx


----------



## wild2011

:cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Nope no work today, I dont work Mondays lol Im not working much at all this week, for unknown reasons they also gave me Thursday off, and then I needed Friday off for this diabetes test, so only have a 2 day week :happydance:

24/7 thats sooooo sweet :) I still havent felt any kicks from last Wednesday/Thursday :(


----------



## wild2011

sounds like a good working week then hun :D

just phoned school and receptionist was like ooooooooooo dont come anywhere near school, but have the girls got it?

im like i just told u baby is being seen today and the older 2 are showing symptoms so doctors will see them however regardless they wont be in this week, as im too poorly and supposed to stay inside, & dont have anyone else to take them on top of that theyre in contact with me, but what pissed me off most is that several kids have had it and it would appear ive prob picked it up at the fecking school in the first place. stoopid woman grrrrrrrrrrr atleast done and dusted. lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

i think its just the title hun, swine flu and panic stations set in and worse case senario enters their heads. What they dont realise is half of the population is having it in some way or another, its just when you get certain strains coming together, or underlying health issues that it becomes more problematic. 

I remember Joshua having what looked like chicken pox (but he'd already had them) dr said he had a viral rash and was ok to go to school if he felt up to it. So for 2 weeks Joshua was in school feeling ok but with a worsening blister type rash. they started weeping so took him to dr's, saw a different dr and she said he had hand, foot and mouth disease, highly contagious but safe enough, but he'd had it so long he wasnt contagious and could remain in school. :haha: i remember seeing the teachers face when I told her lol I could see in her eyes cows being burnt and the panic lol


----------



## wild2011

hahah yer isnt it, doctor went a bit overboard yesterday tho, i know she was only preparing me for worst case situation, but then i suppose if she didnt prepare me or tell me what to do if worse or temp shot up she could loose her job x


----------



## new_to_ttc

there is a tactful way of telling you these things though huh lol 

Do you think I should speak to the MW about lack of movement? Im doing my best to be blase about it and telling myself he is just inward facing or resting, when I mention it matter of fact I cant get it out of head then arghhhhh


----------



## wild2011

ur at counting stage now hun, u need to be feeling 10 movements a day, they could all be within 2 minutes tho and then nothing for 24 hours, which seems like forever, have u felt that many if not ring her! xxx


----------



## 24/7

TBH new, I probably would, but I'm a wreck if I don't feel him for just a few hours, however he is a VERY active baby, and even when he isn't moving I can feel him fidgeting, so when it stops I do worry. It's there job to put your worries to rest, so always worth ringing. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think to myself have I felt 10?? but then Im like hmmmm have I felt him at all. All i can recall is my tummy going really hard and tense then back smooth, which I always associated with him turning or something, but Ive not had a single kick, and no fidgerting that I can think of either. I might just ring her, if nothing else it'll make him kick for sure ha ha the more I think aboutit, the less movement I remember :(


----------



## 24/7

Ring, its what they get paid for. xx


----------



## wild2011

yes ring hun!

just phoned my mw, she doesnt want me to go this week, its been changed to next thursday instead, not worth the risk with so many preggers people being there. bit gutted but least i wont feel guilty spreading my germs. boooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

what were you there for this week hun? haha just realised how nosey that sounded sorry didnt mean it like that, just is it a routine appt lol I dont remember a MW appt at 23 weeks but then I been in and out seeing so many different people I may have forgotten it pmsl


----------



## 24/7

Have you rung new? xx


----------



## wild2011

its my 22 week one, but mine r all week late anyway cos of when her annual leave falls,

so i get in total

5 week app, ( booking in) then next 22,26,303436,38,40 ( though they are week out for all of mine. seems ages since i saw


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes 24/7, she just rang back, Mine isnt on duty today so was just waiting for oncall. She said I can go to the hospital now if Im worried and she'll meet me, or she can come to mine this afternoon if I want a personal appointment, or I can meet her at the clinic at lunch time and she'll listen in and assess it from heartbeat, so i told her not to trouble herself, I will meet her at clinic. 

Wild do you not have a 16 week appointment? I feel like I seen my MW loads, but actually its only because Ive been in clinic to see the consultant or something, I havent actually seen her except for my 16 week appointment lol


----------



## 24/7

Oh excellent!! Will be waiting to hear, and it will put your mind at rest. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes Im sure he is fine, no doubt he'll kick off when the doppler goes near lol They pick up on mummys mood dont they and i been really tired and hormonal so he probably just keeping a low profile lol

Im contemplating spending my day off turning cardboard city back into my living room lol but im so tired Im looking at all the boxes thinking I just cant be bothered ha ha


----------



## meow951

new- You shouldn't feel bad about ringing! They must get it all the time and that's what they're there for. Better to be safe than sorry. I'm sure he's fine in there, just being a typical lazy man :)

Wild- Hope you feel better soon. I had swine flue last year. It was horrible but i just stayed in bed and rested and it soon went.

Hope everyone is ok! I've been searching members that don't normally come in here but are due in May and updating the genders for them. It definately seems to be a boy month!


----------



## new_to_ttc

hey meow hows you hun!!

I just went through all the baby clothes lol

11x new baby sleepsuits (7 new ones for day time wear)
8x newborn sleepsuits 
13x 0-3 sleepsuits
23x newborn vests 
6x 0-3 vests (oops need more lol)
cardigans are on route to me so I think I got 7 x newborn and 5x 0-3
7x 0-3 outfits
3x newborn outfits

hmmmmm think I may need more newborn sleepsuits lol there's a big size difference between new baby and newborn/ up to 1mth so the new baby ones wont last all that long i thought they were newborn, but there is more than an inch differnce in length lol


----------



## wild2011

thanks meow, nope no 16 weeks, number 3 & 4 babies if not been donkeys years since 2nd u dont generally get one, im entirely midwifery led care, so except my 12 week and 20 week scan i only see her on those appointments and that'll be it. 

glad ull be able to get it checked. xx


----------



## wild2011

think it varies where u go hun round here most shops that do new bay are same size as newborn, i get confudled when shops do prem, tiny, early, new baby, and newborn, lmfao i always have 1-2 small baby ones as they even fit chloe and they fit without hanging onff and if this one should come out as teeny as leila i can always opo to tesco and grab a multipack of babygrows lol


----------



## wild2011

ps have u enough vests in newborn? lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh thats a bit rubbish, 3rd, 4th, 10th pregnancy every one is different so you should get the same routine appointments! 

My friend got in touch yesterday, she is super upset about her appointments. Although she lives only a couple of miles up the road, she is under a different clinic and she was upset as she has seen MW since 16 weeks, and next appointment is just after mine at 28 weeks (we due days apart). She feels she isnt seen enough, but she is midwife led care so maybe thats why huh?? And this is baby number 3 for her (but her youngest is Joshua's age). I went through my nots and Im only seen more because Im consultant led, but I dont think I seen the MW any different, except during the bad weather consultant couldnt attend appointment so my MW checked me before rearranging (but it wasnt a booked in appointment if you get me).


----------



## wild2011

its normal, we all have a moan they only see u more if u consultant led, high risk or having multiples, grrrr lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ermmm do you think I have enough?? Im thinking I thought some of them were 0-3 because I thought I had enough vests in both sizes ha ha 

Most these sleepsuits are Next, new baby is I think looking at them, the equvilant of early from George etc, I thought they were newborn but I dont think they are! But they should last a few weeks, they not as small as prem size lol


----------



## wild2011

lol next are pirtty roomy so should lasy yer, i gave my friend a load of white vests and bought some baby blue in replacement, dont have nearly enough, im looking foward to buying 3-6 & 6-9 long sleeve vests i love them, perfect for under tops in the colder weather:) x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Most of these vests are white with little boy pictures on the top, like a monster and bits lol

Wow I just put TV on (dont usually put it on daytime lol) isnt Holly blossoming!! Its lovely to see a celeb get curvy during pregnancy, usually they just have this bump and no hips lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

g'morning everyone :)

it seems like when OH doesnt work Milo has no problem sleeping until 6:30 or 7. but today OH is back to work and he was up at 5:45! :dohh: too early for me! i had a rough time sleeping last night. :sulk:


----------



## wild2011

not seen her for a while i dont get to watch morning tv, ikds have shite on lol. x


----------



## wild2011

just recieved some stuff off ebay, one of the jackets/cardigans is covered in bloody stains, it really pisses me off i know form time to time there may be a speckled size one they miss, but its blinking covered in them 5 small ones a huge on all over the back, she clearly hasnt even looked at it, im not even attempting to wash out they have clearly been there for ever. so got my grumpy head on and demanded full refund and return postage or ill report to ebay and leave nagative. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr im so careful with my stuff, and it just makes me cross. lol


----------



## hopefulmama

New- I am the complete opposite, I have never disliked anything else in the world my entire life. Every time people ask me about my pregnancy and say isn't it great, i'm like "no, you couldn't pay me to do this again" between always having something notting feeling 100%, feeling fat all the time, being hormonal, etc etc it's total crap. I have no desire to ever be pregnant again, and i've a considerably easy pregnancy so i have no idea how people that have complications or high risk pregnancies enjoy themselves. Pregnancy just isn't for me or my lifestyle. I've actually become depressed while pregnant and can't wait for it to be done, I've also found other woman that are in the same category as me that have similar feelings. I would say only here and there i'm like "wow i can't believe i'm pregnant" in a good way, I can't wait to meet my son and get this birthing nonsense out of the way so i can go back to normal clothes, feeling more normal mentally and physically, drinking wine, eating everything i want, and not having non stop aches and pains and constant complaint that something is wrong.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Afternoon Milos, hope you have a quiet day so you can at least rest! Im so lucky Joshua loves sleep, I have to wake him in a morning lol Im that sleep deprived at night, Im not sure I could cope right now with early wake up calls by Joshua too lol 

Wild... thats outrageous!!! Id have my grumpy head on too.

Hopeful, I was very much like that in my first pregnancy. hated the way it made me look and feel, and how it stole all of independance, but it was another high risk pregnancy so I was restricted and wasnt allowed to work etc. Having Joshua i know this time its all going to be worth it. Some of its a hassle I could do without, but its all for good reason. hopeful be mindful of how its making you feel hun, if it gets much worse speak with your doctor (or care provider not sure how your system works sorry) but ante-natal depression is as serious as postnatal depression, but often gets overlooked and ignored. 

Im back from the MW (obviously ... Im not a figment of your imagination lol). Why do them few seconds locating the heartbeat feel like eternity??? My heart was racing so fast she was struggling to distinguish between the 2, so had another MW count my BPM while she counted his oops!! I did calm down then it became a lot clearer lol His HR was there, and strong but slower than it has been, but she said thats ok its well within normal range (132-143bpm). She said he looks very small, asked if anyone had picked up on this so I said well it was mentioned he was risk of being small so have a growth scan booked in a few weeks. She said if movement doesnt pick up then I need to ring up and have that scan brought forward. She measured my uterus and was shocked, she said Im measuring 28 weeks in length, but she felt baby and said there is just no bumpage at all. She said he was having hiccups while on the doppler, I couldnt feel them, she said it is possible he's facing inwards so movement is less strong. Im not to wait for days again, if i dont feel movement today or by tomorrow then Im to ring back up because a HR alone isnt enough he may need to be monitored further. Im now indulging in a subway lunch and ice cold drink so hopefully that'll get his attention lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Morning ladies!!

Feeling a little better this morning, but still feeling nauseous, so I took the kids to daycare and called in sick. I'm just going to rest and relax on the couch today and take it easy and hope I keep food down. I'm sure I just feel nauseous because of the lack of food that entered my body in the last 24 hours, but to stand up makes me feel very dizzy, as if I'm going to pass out.

Wild - That really stinks. I'd give negative feedback anyway and report to Ebay. We had to do that a few weeks ago when we received an item that wasn't as advertised. The person never responded to us and we filed and won.

New - Must be different in different areas regarding midwives. I didn't see anyone, OB or Midwife, until I was 12 weeks and have seen my midwife every 4 weeks since then. My next appointment is February 8, and then I start going every 2 weeks. My goodness how close it's getting!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad you're feeling a little better Brandi, maybe try a bit of dry food see if it settles ok. 

Weird how all the different areas differ in appointments! I dont know what I have after my 28weeks appointment lol I got some consultant appointments coming up I know that, but no idea with the MW. The system here is so different to the system I had where I had Joshua lol and that was such a long time ago, \i dont think i remember when i saw the MW with him either rofl


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had a bowl of cereal that's staying down so far, but I still feel nauseous. Hoping it stays down.

Glad to hear the little guy has the hiccups. Hope everything stays okay with him!!


----------



## wild2011

glad u heard heartbeat, truly keep an eye on the movements, and maybe hes smaller and the bumpage aint massive cos u eat as preggers people should and dont indulge like most lol im sure everything will be ok but doesnt stop us worrying.


and omg i want subwayyyyyyyyy nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## new_to_ttc

How can you put those in the same comment..... eat as pregnant people should and longing after my subway haha Im sure that was way fattier than having a full sized pizza pmsl (was lush though.. toasted BMT with salad and mayo... just a bit well because you need it lol)

Wiggler is quiet today do you think she has been abducted my passing aliens??


----------



## hopefulmama

new- yea i have discussed with my dr and my psychologist, apparently its not that abnormal to become depressed during pregnancy vs after, especially the 1st time around.


----------



## wild2011

i think the old dyson has sucked her up lol

italian bmt on hearty with salad and mayo omg u have good taste thats my favourite, however ive not had one for about a yr, and ive wanted one for ages lol xx


----------



## wild2011

its normal hopeful but they should offer u support, if it gets really bad and left untreated/undiagnosed it really could make u ill in the long run! keep an eye on it and if you feel really really low insist they do something about it.

brandi hope u manage to keep something yummy down soon x


----------



## Wiggler

Pip - Glad your temp is down a bit! hopefully your meds will make you feel loads better soon! :hugs:

new - glad everything is OK! Hope bubs starts kicking like crazy soon


OK, feel free to bypass this, its another neigbors rant...

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I hope they fall down the bloody stairs at the moment, banging at us TWICE in 30 minutes!!! I'm sooooo sorry I didnt jump of the bloody toilet midstream to stop my child making a teeny bit of noise you arseholes!!!! I'm also TRULY sorry that Dylan cried and stamped his feet when his daddy went out cos he MISSES him! Imbeciles!!!!! They won't be looking so damn perfect when we show the log of their banging to the police after they were told to stop! :growlmad::gun::finger::grr:


----------



## wild2011

oh hun they truly deserve all theyve got coming to them, fecking idiots, it makes me so mad that u have ot put up with it :hugs: x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its good you've spoke about it hopeful and hopefully they'll monitor it. First pregnancy is all about the unknown, even pregnancies after can be so different its feels all new. You're over half way, you'll soon have your little bundle and see it was all worth it! 

Wild you like it just the same, great taste lol You should go get one!! 

Brandi hope the cereal stays down hun, hopefully will give you a little bit of energy too.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no aliens or dyson disatser then... she was on the toilet ;) lol

sorry wiggler.... your neighbours do sound like a nightmare think Id have gone stir crazy by now!


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - milo has NEVER slept long ever since i could remember. when he was about 6 months he had a couple days where he slept for 11 hrs. that didnt last long. it's very rare for him to sleep longer than 8-9hrs. i'm really hoping that she's different and loves sleep just as much as i do! lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww bless, how do you cope!! lol Joshua adores sleep, and has 11- 12 hours for as long as I can remember lol He was sleeping through from 6 weeks, going 10-12 hours lol I like him going down by 8pm so I get me time before bed, and he also doesnt drag me up too early lolol


----------



## Wiggler

I feel like I'm going crazy, and I'm getting so upset cos every time they bang it scares Dylan so much and he ends up banging even louder, poor little guy. 

I was going to pop on here this morning for a few mins but Dylan has been crying his little eyes out all morning, really upset, he has some more teeth coming through and he wants his daddy, but OH has to work so he is stuck with boring old mummy :(

Also, my poor poor Dyson isn't working very well, the suction is going on it, I think the motor is about to give up... NOOOOOOOOO :cry: All I want is a few more months until I can afford to get a new one :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: wiggler... put Cbeebies on and both of you snuggle on the sofa and no doubt you'll both get some rest and sleep! make sure you tell the police and housing how its effecting Dylan as well as yourselves :(


----------



## 24/7

Glad you went new, now lets hope he springs into action before tomorrow. xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

i'm so jealous! :haha: i cope by demanding OH get up with him when he has days off work so i can get an extra hour or two. but when he is working i just drag myself out of bed, turn on the morning cartoons and try to do as little as possible the first few hours he's awake. lol.
for milo's first 2 months we were struggling with his gas problems so he always had 1-2hr naps. at 6 weeks when a lot of babies are starting to sleep for 4hrs at night he was only doing 2-3hrs. he didnt start sleeping for 6hrs straight until he was about 4 or 5 months :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

I remember the first time he slept through, i woke and it was daylight and i jumped up, screamed the house down and startled the pooor little lad wide awake lol and he just gurgled at me as if to say whats the fuss lolol It'd be such a contrast for you of this little one loves sleep like mummy :)

Im hoping too 24/7, he didnt think much of the subway, he still very still and quiet :(


----------



## 24/7

Sam hates me using him as a table, for my phone or the tv remote, and especially bowls, maybe try that? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan hates Cbeebies at the moment, they changed the lineup and he doesn't like most of the new shows. he loves Little Charlie Bear (I do too :haha:) but thats about it. He is asleep at the moment, I was going to keep him up as I don't like him napping in the afternoon, but he looked so unhappy, and he kept asking for his blankie and his woof woof and when I went to get them for him he followed me in and curled up in bed, I didn't have the heart to get him up. 

OH has rung up the landlord and they are going to talk to upstairs. I don't think it will make a difference as they didn't even pay attention to the Police. 

Grr I wish I didn't have SPD, I could take Dylan for lovely long walks around town and doown to the canal and the big park with the bird enclosure and that would tire him out and keep him happy... Anyone wanna do a pelvis swap? :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh new, if your phone plays music put some music on and rest it on your bump, my bubs hates that and tries to kick it off, hope your little guy gives you a nice kick soon :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh worth a try 24/7 lol Im not sure i got enough 'table' space for anything big though lol its totally dropped Im pretty flat atm lol Im going to get Joshua to come home and snuggle on the sofa and talk to his brother in Welsh. Im sure he recognises Joshua's voice, and the massive difference in sounds he usually always responds.


----------



## hopefulmama

new & wild- well i have had a history of anxiety and panic attacks and used to be on anti depressants yrs ago, I found ways to cope without them because i was not interested on being on meds my entire life and really didn't need them.So I'm very aware of whats going on and can recognize when I need more help, but we are keeping it monitored for post pregnancy which is one reason I am doing the placenta encapsulation, its shown to decrease the chances of post partum depression significantly.


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - when he started sleeping atleast 6hrs i was still waking myself every couple hours out of instinct. hahah. it would be very nice and differnt if she sleeps like me. nothing i'd complain about! :D lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just had to google placenta encapsulation I hadnt heard of it before, that sounds like some process, and I hope it helps you hun!!

lol Milos, I keep telling myself Im in for a shock this time and Im not going to get as easy a ride as i did with Joshua despite the expensive steps Ive taken to get a sleep environment designed to improve sleeping lol Until Joshua was 7 I had no idea what hard work he could be lol, I had no sleeping, eating, teething, tantrum issues at all lol First time he became a real handful was this year but we seem to be well over that phase ha ha Im soooooooooooooo getting the lot this time I just know it lol


----------



## 24/7

Keep trying new, eventually he will have to stop being stubborn. :hugs: They can hear loud bangs now according to an email I got, I'm sure Joshua would oblige in making some. ;) xx


----------



## hopefulmama

new- yea i've hired a doula to come to my house and do it all, i have no intention on touching that stuff hahaha


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: shall I let Joshua do his violin practice downstairs??? Ooooo my ears or fidgets movement... thats a fine line lol


----------



## 24/7

Gotta be done new. :D:D:D xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

milo has always been a handful. i think that's whats making me so nervous about having 2 under 2. i'm scared she'll be like milo and fight me with everything. i'll just keep hoping she's the good one and will be my little angel ;) lol. maybe milo is just getting all of this out of the way and in another year he'll be less of a handful.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dont blame you hopeful lol

Lol 24/7... are you into torture lol meany!! Will try the Welsh speaking after and some music lol, maybe the violin if that doesnt work, and Joshua has karate tonight, thats not the quietest place to be trust me lol

maybe I need some vimto sweets hmmmmmm wonder where i could get some local, only know of one shop in the next town lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

random and has nothing to do with being pregnant, lol. but here's a video of milo yesterday in case anyone wants to watch! it's 3 minutes long though. haha.
https://www.facebook.com/video/vide...9&saved#!/video/video.php?v=10150105417197369

(i hope the link works)


----------



## Wiggler

OMG that was the shortest nap ever, poor little man is very upset, but Waybuloo and some choccy buttons took the tears away (I'm naughty I know,, but he's smiling now :))
I think he may have had a bad dream, he NEVER cries like that when he wakes up :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Milos it is amazing how much they settle down once they develop an understanding good communication. When I worked with kids it was just wow watching them being little sods then once they reached 2-3years and were able to communicate fuller and comprehend more they just settled right down.


----------



## 24/7

Have you tried fizzy drinks?

Went out this morning and now have a bouncer and play gym for the monkey. :D And have baked cakes and cookies for the week, and am making a garlic roast chicken now with all the trimmings - FATTY ALERT!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Bump yesterday.... xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww how cute, did he find what he wanted int he end?? lol I thought he was going to tip the box on himself lol even the dog looked confused lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww 24/7 you big tease! Come cook for me! Your bump is sooo cute! x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

cute bump!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Neat bump 24/7... think I might take a bump pic and compare it to the one taken at Christmas because I feel so much smaller now! lol

I had an ice cold fizzy cola earlier stuffed it with ice lol I think he just being male and lapping up the attention now tbh lol They can sulk for ever ha ha (Im determined not to worry because he wont budge then)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay! The cereal has stayed down! I can actually sit up and not feel dizzy! I think I'll be better by tomorrow!

Waybuloo...that shows scares me, lol. Same with Night Garden


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - he wasnt looking for anything. lol. the pile he was putting into the box was what he dumped out. lately he likes to dump it and put everything back. and then dump it again :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Least you know he can tidy up ha ha

I dont like In the night garden, i havent heard of the other one lol

Glad your cereal stayed down hun :) Hope you carry on to feeling better xx


----------



## 24/7

Men, always up to mischief!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Waybuloo and In the Night Garden are Dylans favourites, they annoy me soooo much, I'm just glad he doesn't watch Mr Tumble and Gigglebiz.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Waybuloo is a bunch of children who follow around these cartoon animal who do odd stretches and fly. It's a show a person who is high would watch, lol. When the kids talk, they look like their speech is dubbed over. Every conversation is delayed. It's just a poorly structured show...and scary, lol.


----------



## Wiggler

I hate that they dub the kids voices on Waybuloo, its horrible :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Never heard of those other two, Wiggler. Zoe loved Fifi and the Flowertots, but they don't air that show anymore. They replaced it with Roary.

We tried to order Fifi DVDs, but they don't work over here. We have one Fifi sample DVD that plays the same episode on a loop. It used to satisfy her but now she wants different episodes.


----------



## Inge

Im jealous of everyones bumps! Iv not got one at all :dohh: Well a little but Iv put on 7lbs and you can only sometimes tell im pregnant, but you wouldnt think I was 25wks :dohh: Il take a few pics when I get back from wales in feb and post up on here :blush: Plus side - I ate a load of pasta for my breakie/lunch and Leo couldnt stop kicking.
And a movement question... I sometimes get a feeling in a little patch of bump that goes really tight. Just in a little patch like when he kicks but it doesnt feel like a kick. It feels like the patch of skin is stretching :shrug: any idea's what he could be doing when that happens?


----------



## 24/7

When my bump tightens I always assumed it was braxton hicks?! xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

now if only he could clean up what really needs to be cleaned up!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow its sounds super scary!!! Im trying to think what Joshua used to watch, but I cant remember lol I did like Mr Tumble, well I used to have a bit of a mum crush on Justin ha ha and on Mr Maker ha ha Dont know what it was about Justin mind rofl but hey ho lol


----------



## Inge

24/7 - maybe. The BH Iv had have always been quite painful (iv told midwife about that) so wasnt sure and its only in a tiny patch of skin not my whole bump like with BH:shrug:


----------



## MilosMommy7

i was told with BH the bottom of your belly usually tightens. i'm sure its different with everyone, usually my entire belly tightens. or sometimes just the top part :shrug:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mr. Maker is another one that scares me. There are quite a few shows from the UK that scare me, lol.

I'm watching Maury right now, the American version of Jeremy Kyle, and a woman on there has identical twin boys. Why can't people just give their children normal spellings of normal names? The names, Austin and Andrew, are spelt Aushtyn and Aundrue


----------



## new_to_ttc

I always thought the tightenings were him rolling or shifting?


----------



## Wiggler

ewwww Justin?!?! Really? :sick:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Milos, my whole belly tightens with braxton hicks. It also tightens when she moves. The only way I can tell the difference is because when I have braxton hicks, my breathing changes. It's as if my lungs tighten a little bit too.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oooo Joshua watched the Tweenies lol I knew it'd come to me eventually haha We didnt like Teletubbies though (is that still about?? lol) Mr maker is cool, but notArt Attack, I miss Art attack lol I watched jeremy kyle today first time in ages, oh makes my life seem so simple and problem free ha ha 

When i had BH its been my whole tummy and proper ouchy squeeze!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler said:


> ewwww Justin?!?! Really? :sick:

ha ha like I say I dont know what it was lololol havent watched him in a long time, we moved to Cartoon Network, and cartoonito so not sure if I still have my mum crush :rofl:


----------



## Inge

thanks for that help girls :thumbup: Im having 2 days off on thurs and fri after working since friday :happydance: Its going to be so quiet as SS is away from thurs-sunday so Il be all alone :cry: But on the plus side im still going to wrestling :happydance: turns out OH told SS's mum ages ago that I was going so not sure why it was a problem yesterday:dohh: I think its because it will be the three of us and OH's brother and son and it will be too cosy and close for her liking.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I haven't seen Teletubbies here in a very long time. I think Night Garden replaced it. Art Attack is still on here, but they're all reruns.

My kids' two favourites are from Australia..Hi-5 and Wiggles. I like Hi-5 better


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan adores Teletubbies. He loves LaLa :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Po was my favourite. I secretly loved that show, and Barney, until I was 11, lol.

My kids also like this new Disney cartoon, Phineas and Ferb. It's really cute.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I love Hi-5 lol Thats not aired much here, or least it wasnt, but in the nursery all the kids loved it so we had loads of dvds lol


----------



## Inge

My mum bought the teletubbies album for my brother. He was born in 1996 so was around for teletubbies first time round. I loved Noo-Noo :haha: (the little hoover)


----------



## new_to_ttc

tubby custard.... lololol Oh dear, I really didnt gel with that programme pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

OMG Barney creeped me out. 

Dylan is really fussy with TV shows, I was happy watching anything when I was little. 

I really miss having the chance to watch Jeremy Kyle during the day :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There's a few versions of Hi-5. There's the Australian, American and UK groups. The American group broke up years ago, so they started airing the Australian version here, then, after one season of airing them, they stopped. Now they only air the American version on Sunday mornings. I've never see the UK group, although I know they're the newest.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Ive only ever seen the Australian group lol Oh how saidm confession here, they toured in the Uk and I actually went to the Ardale centre in manchester to meet them ha ha it was filmed, though I never saw the programme, I might be there throwing out the best growed up Hi-5 dance ha ha


----------



## Inge

could you used to buy tubby custard or am I imaginging it?


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Inge nothing would surprise me lol

Im surprised our kids arent all traumtised and freakish by some of these programmes pmsl


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The UK group only started 2 years ago. The Australian group was supposed to tour Canada, but never did.

I've never seen Tubby Custard for sale, at least not here


----------



## Wiggler

My friends were over the other day and I had Cbeebies on for Dylan, they ended up watching Gigglebiz and vowing never to let their future children watch TV! :rofl:


----------



## Inge

Ive just googled it and theres recipes to make your own :wacko:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh geez...I wonder if there are recipes to make Pinky Ponk juice too, lmao


----------



## wild2011

omg i go for a bath and a brief tidy up and got pages ot catch up on, sorry if i have forgotten something which is higly likely with lack of sleep. feel tones better after a bath and my house is spotless. 

new i cant go get one im housebound for 4-5 days, not supposed ot go out in public and dh has taken the car to make sure of that, nearest subway is far too far to walk, grrrrr

tightenings in one arear or patch is babies bottom, back head etc :haha: i'll often get it low on right side and bump goes lopsided and then ill smack his bottom :cloud9: girls were the same. :haha:

if its all of tummy or across top then its bh, mine get progresively more ouchy as pregnancy goes on and have got earlier, but that should be cos of how many ive had, i rarely felt them on number 2, and on number 1 didnt feel anything that made me say ouch till waters were gone and was in labour :haha:

have been upstairs emptied all bay clothes on bed and made lists of what ive got in each size, waiting on a huge bundle of 0-3 but it appears i need loads more in lots of sizes, so least i know what im working with,

new i think i will get that ssmg, and it wud appear iv wrongly been rejected in past, ive been eyeing up a travel cot for wen baby outgrows moses a nice hauck winnie pooh bear one for £30 bn posted off ebay, i had the same pram as that with one of the girls and it was really sweet so that me be a treat. if i get it prob use it to get some more reusable nappies as they cost sooo much when it all adds up lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow sounds like Cbeebies is very different from 6-7 years ago lolol

Guess who's awake!!! Joshua is lay on my tummy, commentating in Welsh to his baby brother about his DS game and fidget just booted him lol Joshua is in hysterics, thinks his brother is cheering him on lol awww I knew he'd wake up for his brother, he often does :)


----------



## wild2011

i think im getting kicked for u new he beating me up lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad you feel better after your bath :)

the ssmg is sooo confusing, Im just going to apply, if I get it yay, if I dont then well I tried lol but we must apply before April hun, infact Im going to do it at 29 weeks, so even if it takes weeks to sort out, it wont over lap april and cause any other problems lol


----------



## Wiggler

Thats great new!!


----------



## 24/7

Yay!! Don't let Joshua move for the rest of the evening, he has a new job!! :D 

Compared to you all I have hardly any clothes!! Job for when mat leave starts I think and all we need now is crib and mattress for cot and were sorted for big bits except buggy which my parents are buying!! xx


----------



## wild2011

new mw says we have to apply by 29 weeks and as long as we are 29 weeks before cut off date it doesnt matter when we apply as long as its within the 3 months of bubs born, she then said to ignore ne crap i hear about we wont get it after april. lol i will however do it as soon as 29 weeks, cant remeber if mw can sign it a couple of weeks before then and date or if ill have to wait till i see her at 30 weeks, hmmm will ask her next week.


----------



## Wiggler

I still havent sorted out what sizes the neutral clothes are, I am going to do it tonight though, you ladies are making me feel very unorganised!


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha Joshua has a proper smug look on his face lol 

I just bought a few shorts rompers today in 0-3, just for lounging about the house if its warmer. I need vests in 0-3, and i think I may need a handful of sleepsuits in newborn or up to 1mth, just to bridge the gap between the new baby ones and 0-3 because the new baby are small... eekk!! lol Then I got baby monitors to buy, but I really am done lol I should have nothing else to spend on lolol


----------



## wild2011

hmmm

feb pay baby shopping for me =

£80 carseat
moses basket and swinging crib mattresses £25 for both delivered ebay 
fitted sheets for both of above and pram £20 for 3
more clothes, 
more nappies, bits for my bag 
raincover for carrycot and carseat £21 posted
prob loads more but i forget lol

feb only month i havnt got birthdays so i need to get important stuff sorted lol


----------



## wild2011

will be putting lil man in his own room at 6 months as havnt got space for a full size cot in my room, have a cot alreayd but no bedding not getting that till her here though unless i get the ssmg lol, and will need curtains and some drawers, will paint it before he arrives ready though. got that dosh would be a big help lol


----------



## 24/7

Where did you buy shrt rompers new? I csnt really find any xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh, need my bag for hospital, and everything to go in it pmsl and I also need to pack Joshua a labour bag because he may be shipped off somewhere last minute, so I need spare school clothes, normal clothes, sleep clothes and karate clothes all packed because he'll be doing all as normal hopefully and I dont know what day its all going to happen rofl


----------



## Inge

I have to do my bag too :dohh: Im probably going to leave it til last minute or freak out cos getting the bag ready means babys coming soon :wacko:


----------



## wild2011

lol new, im homebirth but i may panick if alone and jump in car/ambulance dependant on how long ive got, systems have changed now and less mw's locally so may be better off making mad dash to hosdpital on first pain, so will have one packed ready, helps if i do have at home mw can get things i need wihtout going through my drawers lol


----------



## wild2011

Inge said:


> I have to do my bag too :dohh: Im probably going to leave it til last minute or freak out cos getting the bag ready means babys coming soon :wacko:

seriously hun get it done by 30 weeks, u will prob open it and re do it and coo over babys coming home outfit hundred all times but except for dressing gown and toothbrush get it sorted,


----------



## new_to_ttc

BnB 24/7 :haha: I got a roo and jungle shorts romper set, and roo shorts dungarees lol £5 for all 3 delivered :) she also had a blue one, and some next dungarees in shorts and anotrher blue short romper too I think. 

What kinda sheets are you getting wild that seems really expensive £20 for 3!


----------



## wild2011

i always buy cheap joggers from asda for £5 and a cheap top for £3-4 and cheap granny pants :haha: so comfy and not falling off where bumps deflated. least dont have to worry about packing clothes the day it all happens.


----------



## 24/7

Who is selling them new? Save me trawling through them all!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge, get your bag ready hun lol... honestly.. my waters broke at midnight, and i woke my parents at 12.30am to tell them i needed a lift to hospital, and while they got ready to take me, i started packed a bag... soooooooooooooo not the best time, trust me!!! lolol


----------



## wild2011

fitted pram and moses basket mattress ones, and swinging crib mattress ones. ive ot foudn them cheaper

saying that ive got no blankets yet except a lush tigger fleece one, george only have fleece and i want some nice cellular ones and shawls, boots are £15 each :O i used to get them for £3 or £5 max, think ill go to town and look in primark, i keep thinking ive got loads but actually i havnt cos all the blankets ive used with all 3 are pink and have gone to a new home lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've had my bag ready since 17 weeks and I readjust it almost every week, lol. I still have yet to decide on her coming home outfit. If only she could wear both.

I just realized my ticker changed. THIRD TRIMESTER BABY!!!


----------



## wild2011

im not even telling u what happened when my waters went :blush:


----------



## new_to_ttc

https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/517665-boys-clothes-tiny-nb-0-3-more-added-today.html

there you go 24/7.. she taken off the ones I bought already lol


----------



## Inge

I was thinking of doing it at 30wks but have to make a list. OH was 6 wks early and other boys in my family are early so who knows with this one :shrug:


----------



## wild2011

u never know hun, ive had one early, it happens when u least expect


----------



## new_to_ttc

Why Wild?? lol you cant say that and leave it rofl

yay Brandi 3rd tri wow final hurdle!!!

matalan have fitted pram sheets, fittred cot sheets, fitted moses basket sheets and fitted cotbed sheets... all 2 packs, all in cream or white and £5 per pack! 

tesco have blue/white/cream/pink cellular blankets 3 for £20


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OW!!! I've got toes caught in my ribs!!!


----------



## Inge

thanks for the matalan heads up new- oh does security for them so can get some bits when he's in work :haha: most of leo's clothes are from matalan :haha:


----------



## wild2011

not this tescos lmfao grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr will go to the biggy our tesco is being knocked down next month and they are re-building the biggest one in wales whoop whoop lol

ive only got a matalan clearanc ehere and its shit, i wonder if theyve go tthem online


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol, typical! Primark will probably do sheets similar in price, dont know about the quality though.

:rofl: typical boy, house phone just rang and its not on its hub, Joshua jumped up to get it, literally lifted a blanket near the sound, whilst still looking at his DS screen, then came and sat back down pmsl he didnt even look in the general direction of the sound rofl


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> not this tescos lmfao grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr will go to the biggy our tesco is being knocked down next month and they are re-building the biggest one in wales whoop whoop lol
> 
> ive only got a matalan clearanc ehere and its shit, i wonder if theyve go tthem online

wheres the matalan clearance store in wales? OH said theres a matalan in carmarthen and im going there in feb and wanted a look around. Not sure if the one in carms is a clearance :shrug:


----------



## wild2011

waters went at 36 weeks wiv chloe was my first day of maternity leave, sat up as waters went i had a floor length nighty on that was white but see-thru u could see my nipples thru it etc, was soaked and flapping, phoned my step dad to come and get me, as hospital said to take my time but to go for checkup, the fool panicked and called ambulance, i lived in 3rd floor flat, had ambulance crew and landlord (optician on groundfloor shop) calling me from the road , and me hanging out a window) saying am ok go away lol, they insisted on tkaing me adn i didnt have time to change so had nighty on with dressing goewn over, waters all over me, and hot n bothered ooohhhhhhhhhh i hate my step dad he then crashed on the way there cos he was sooooo nervous hahahah


----------



## wild2011

only clearance one is in newport, 5 mins from my house, i have to go to cardiff or cwmbran for normal one. x


----------



## wild2011

clearance one is pritty shit except for girls baby clothes or size 6 clothes or hooker shoes :haha:


----------



## Inge

if theres one in cardiff il got here. Is there any good baby clothes or baby shops in cardiff centre?


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh bless him wild!!! oops! I had miconium in my waters, and when the nurse wanted to check i was so put off by the colour I wouldnt let her see lolol (had no idea what it was, thought it was normal)


----------



## wild2011

inge i dont do cardiff often, im gunna save up loads and go, my mum knows ill check with her and let u know, where r u in wales? could of met up lol. i know there s acouple of gaps and huge primark, our primark is shit so i dont use it but its supposed to be better, theres mammas and pappas and debenhams do nice baby stuff, im sure theres loads of places i dont know about, i live on the edge of a huge retail shopping area so dont travel far for shopping much lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Matalan is rubbish for boys clothes of all ages. You sometimes find some sweet stuff in the toddler age but on a whole, its a nightmare, the girls stuff is lovely!


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies! Going to be taking it easy today, I was trying to sleep last night then sometime after 11:00pm I started getting BH and throwing up. Luckily it died down early morning, I was getting nervous for awhile. Thank goodness for my husband taking care of me. Going to try and convince Connor to let me take a nap. Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## wild2011

there was miconium in my waters with sienna and 1 of 2 midwifes said ok phil, ( fecking hate being called that either go with pip or philippa-silly cow )lol and so it was ok phil theres miconium which means....(pause) ME: YES I BLOODY KNOW WHAT IT MEANS , IF U SHUT UP ILL GET HER OUT ( she was about to say which means we need to get her out asap to cvheck if its fresh or if she swollowed ne lol) was at pushing point then and her voice was doing my head in lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning lucky :) glad the BH have eased off, and fingers crossed for a nap today!


----------



## wild2011

morning hun keep them bh away and hope u get A sleep x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wild oh dear!! When they told me what it was, my mum had just left the room and was saying good bye to my dad who was going back home for sleep lol she came back and I was gone, so she was panicing, and i was being rushed into another, bigger, room and given a drip to speed labour up, so i was panicing because they had all the breathing machines and incubators there ready, he was covered when he was born bless lol but he hadnt swallowed any :)


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, I have such a headache :( Caused by stress I think. OH is going to take Dylan to play in the garden then go for a walk so I can get some peace and quiet. 

My favourite drink now makes me want to puke too, So now need to find a new drink that doesn't make me feel ill like water, most fizzy drinks, most juices, most squashes and lots of hot drinks do... :(


----------



## wild2011

im on water at the mo i cant stomach most, im starting to think im not eating enough, i eat less than un pregnant i mean seriously less, but just not hungry no room for ne thing lol


----------



## wild2011

drink plenty of fluid wiggler hun x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Vimto works for me hun, hot or ice cold. You need plenty of fluid wiggler hun. 

This might sound really dumb lol, but does pregnancy squish the stomach?? because Im the same wild, and Ive seen it mentioned before, (except wiggler lol) but not being able to eat average portions, I can barely eat a small portion!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going to have to try milkshake I think. I HATE milk, but if it doesn't leave me feeling gross like this I will have to do it :haha: Got some choccy milkshake in the cupboard

Capri-sun doesn't make me feel ill, but its soooooo expensive :S

Haha, Dylan isn;t here, why do I still have Cbeebies on? :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh when I was pregnant with Dylan I could only eat teeny weeny portions, so I ended up just snacking all day. 

Don't understand why I have to eat HUGE portions constantly this time, bubs is going to be a sumo-baby :rofl: 
Just thinking of food sets me off :haha:

I'll end up having a baby like this:
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/6D9k1SffnZY/0.jpg


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes, the growing uterus squishes everything, the stomach included, so as pregnancy progresses, you'll find you'll eat smaller portions more often.


----------



## lisaf

hey everyone! Managed to skim most of your chattiness this morning! Wow you girls can talk, lol!

Wiggler - before giving up hope on the dyson, have you checked all the tubes for anything that could be clogging things? Have you washed the filters etc?
(not sure which model you have...) I know if I suck a pen up, it will get stuck in the bend of one of the tubes, and then stuff can catch around it and next thing you know the whole tube is plugged up... so easy to check on a dyson though! :)


----------



## wild2011

the idea is as above smaller portions but ull need them foten to keep urself moving and awake lol but im not getting the ofte only smaller, might change or might not,oh well less to shift, and to be honest my placenta is huge so bubs could survive on it if i didnt eat for a week at a time lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Id be content with one small meal a day if I thought it would be ok!! Im having tohave fruit as breakfast and lunch otherwise I just wont fit in an evening meal! I have zero appetite, and my portions are so small, it wouldnt fill half of Joshua! Ive started to make sure I have my drinks after meals so i fit the food in and not fill up on drink lol i had subway for lunch, and Im just making Joshuas dinner now and absolutely no interest in thinking of having anything myself lol


----------



## wild2011

ive had urm 2 coffees 3 pints of water for the umpteen tablets ive had to take, and half a mini finger roll with a quater of a piece of ham in and half a packet of wotsits that sienna meanly took off me to munch . thats it yikes, i just not hungry


----------



## Wiggler

No blockage Lisa and I am a bit OCD with the filter (Can you tell I worhip my Dyson) :( I always check for blockages. I've had a feeling for a little while now that it wouldn't last too long, the funny smell, how hot it gets... I shall use my trusty Dyson until it dies in action though, I think it would like that, going while doing what it does best :rofl: 

I'm terrible, if I buy something and its cheap I don;t really take care of it, but if I spend a LOT of money n something, or get given something really expensive i take amazing care of it as I don't want to have to replace it. :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow some people are such hard work! I just opened my new pram (just to peek in lolol) and noticed the guaruntee sticker has been marked off as 12/2010, but I was told I could have it start from babys due date (so I didnt lose 4/5 months guaruntee buying it early). Anyways, I rang customer service, they said ring the store and explain, so i did. The girl there wa slike ermm no love sorry because we cant be sure how long the pram has been used from so we cant extended the guarantee unless I had left it instore. I explained that I specifically had asked about keeping it in store, and the guarantee and was assured it would start from the babys due date. After flapping about, the girl said oh hang on, do you mean you're due April 2011 not April 2010 (ffs!!). I was like, yes 2011, I bought the pram December 2010. She said oh thats not a problem, we can clearly see you wont be needing a pram if the baby isnt even born yet, just bring the sticker in and we'll swop it for you. (you need a sticker on the pram or the guarantee is void). How thick can you get, she clearly just ignored the first half of the conversation lol


----------



## lisaf

lol, darn ... was hoping my suggestions would help! I don't know what style you have, but I did find that dust would collect in an area inside my cylinder (hard to explain... and it was mostly due to kitty litter dust which just sucks in general).
The only way I had to get it out was to bang it on the ground outside, lol. 
Do you guys have places that will service it for you? Unless you really want a new one, it might save a bundle to have someone look it over and see if its something that is more than the usual maintenance and can fix it?
(I <3 my dyson too as you know, lol! If mine died, I'd have a tough time convincing DH to spend the money on a new one but I don't think I can go back to 'regular' ones)


----------



## lisaf

wow thats weird new! I don't think our stores would even do that for us here, lol! Its all based on date of purchase.
Its one reason why I'm tempted to return some things (given as gifts) and re-buy them closer to when the baby will actually use them. Either that or go back and see if I can return & rebuy and get an extended warranty in case the motor dies on my swing etc.
Only thing is, if my kid HATES the swing, I'd have to have that 30 day return window still open to take advantage of that. A swing is a huge item physically and the one I want is very pricey so I really dont' want the money wasted.


----------



## new_to_ttc

With the pram Mothercare have alwaysdone the gurantee from the babys due date, but normally they hold your item in store for you, but the lady told me when I bought it I could have it delivered to my home, and still have the predated guarauntee. Items like my swing/hammock will have a standard 12 month warrenty from date of purchase, but also many stores take into consider age and wear and tear and consumer rights means you can take a faulty item back outside the 12 month period, but you really need to know your facts and argue your case lol


----------



## lisaf

lol, well the manufacturers usually have a 1 year warranty, but again its from date of purchase... even then they can claim it was misuse or something and not replace your part.
I don't think they do that a lot with baby stuff... usually you hear that either the company has such bad service that you never get a call back, or they send you a whole new item when you just needed 1 part etc... 
I have heard of the motors being replaced on swings etc...
but the store only helps with that kind of guarantee for a short time... and dealing with the maker is hard.


----------



## Inge

On the topic of appetites... I couldnt face breakfast so had some pasta and tomato soup at 1030ish at work. was nice, Had a little sandwich box of it :thumbup: then about 245 I had a mars bar :blush: and then at 5ish I had a little muffin and then had a bath :thumbup: Im going to have a tiger bread chicken and cheese sandwich in a bit cos im hungry. Its so hard for me to eat enough good food right now :blush:


----------



## 24/7

Well I'm stuffed now!! :D Chicken, roast potato, roast parsnip, stuffing, runner beans, carrots, brocoli, cauliflower and gravy. :D xx


----------



## lisaf

mmm, its only 10am here but you girls are making me want to eat my lunch now, lol!
I have a delicious quiche waiting for me!


----------



## Wiggler

lisaf said:


> lol, darn ... was hoping my suggestions would help! I don't know what style you have, but I did find that dust would collect in an area inside my cylinder (hard to explain... and it was mostly due to kitty litter dust which just sucks in general).
> The only way I had to get it out was to bang it on the ground outside, lol.
> Do you guys have places that will service it for you? Unless you really want a new one, it might save a bundle to have someone look it over and see if its something that is more than the usual maintenance and can fix it?
> (I <3 my dyson too as you know, lol! If mine died, I'd have a tough time convincing DH to spend the money on a new one but I don't think I can go back to 'regular' ones)

I have a really old DC04 I think its about 10 years old so I really want a new one, OH has been told he has no choice in what hoover we get next he just has to hand me his card details when I get to the online checkout :rofl:
I couldn't go back to having a regular hoover either, we got one when the old Dyson died and it just wasn't the same. When my mum told me she rescued this one from a skip (it was chucked out cos the filter was blocked :dohh:) I begged her for 2 months to give it to me as she already had a Dyson. I was like a kid at Christmas when she gave it to me :rofl:

Ooh 24/7 you are making my mouth water! We are having a fry up for dinner I think. 

Dylan did well with his dinner, half a chicken nugget, a bite of waffle and 3 mouthfuls of spaghetti. doesn't sound like much but thats a HUGE amount for him :cloud9: Now to get him to eat that much with my healthy homecooked meals! :haha:
OH had to feed it to him, but I don't care, I'm just so happy that he ate. :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

24444444444444444444444444444 u making me mouth water nooooooooooooo


----------



## MilosMommy7

not sure if you guys saw this in the 2nd tri board. it's a weight gain calculator. it's pretty neat.
https://www.thebabycorner.com/tools/pregnancy/calculators/weightcalculator.php


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, I'm gonna hop on the scales and check it out. :) I'm getting curious about my weight today anyways :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Oh dear, Looks like to loo (where the scales are) is off limits for the next 30 mins or so, Dylan decided to play instead of going straight to sleep, confined to the lounge for now :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Ooopise, just focus on how well he did with his dinner. :p xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OH MY GOD I'M GOING TO SCREAM!!!

I just spoke with the obstetrician's office in town to find out if my referral for my tubal ligation was in yet, and they told me it was, but they can't bring me in for a consultation appointment until April. Then, they went on to tell me that it'll be another 3 months after the consultation before they can even get an appointment to do the surgery, and, get this, they're reluctant to perform it on someone my age!!

Okay, I'm young, but not that young. I'm not a friggin child who can't make a decision for myself and family. I'll be 25 when I have Anberlin, I'll have 3 kids under 4, one of whom has special needs. My husband is losing his job a month before I'm due and since I'm so close to finishing school, I'll be the one who works to support the family. My fertility returns very quickly after birth, and as you ladies know, my husband's vasectomy failed (I know this baby is likely the donor's, but my husband still has a sperm count!)

I'm about to release some serious pregnancy hormones on someone.


----------



## lisaf

wow Brandi thats so frustrating!!! :(
I'm sure you've thought it all through etc... how irritating of them!!!!

Not questioning your choice, but just curious why you want a tubal instead of something like Mirena which is so effective?


----------



## wild2011

brandi im 26 and will have 4 kids and the only reason they are even referring me to the surgeon is cos ive suffered with severe hyperemesis, theres 90% chance he wont do mine either, its the way it works im afraid and im pissed off too


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm not comfortable with artificial hormones surging through my body, and further testing on my husband showed that his testes release some sort of acidic hormone that will always cause his vas deferens to reattach no matter how many times he does a vasectomy.

Also, that's one of the conditions my husband and I agreed to in regards to getting back together, that I get sterilized. Normally, I would not agree to something like that, but I know I'm finished having kids. Mirena will also cost me $400 every 5 years. I'd rather go the permanent and free route. It's just very insulting to be told at 25 I'm too young to make decisions for myself.

Wild, I also have stage 3 endometriosis and wasn't even supposed to have my son. I'm facing an inevitable hysterectomy down the road. Are they going to tell me I'm too young to have one when I hit stage four?


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: its really hard to get it done, i know so many people i even have a frined who is 34 and on her 7th child she is so ill and begging to be sorted and they refuse.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's absolutely insulting to be told that you can't make decisions about your own body.


----------



## Wiggler

Argh how annoying :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

yer i can understand them telling a bloke but we go through the whole labour process i mean 4 times is enough for me, i dont want anymore, we need a 7 seater as it is anymore i couldnt cope , grrrrrr


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Since when does a doctor know what's best for his patient, over the patient knowing what's best for herself and her family? Since when do they have the legal right to make that decision? ARGH!! It pisses me right off.


----------



## wild2011

im with u all the way x


----------



## lisaf

its totally insulting, I agree!!

BUT, I do have to say that even at $400 (which I think they're saying Mirena is good for 7 years now? not just 5?) it paid for itself! The amount I saved on pads and tampons alone paid for it several times over! :haha: Just a thought!!! And if they do refuse the surgery, its also cheaper than condoms over that time period (well, depends on how active you guys are!)
But I know what you mean about the hormones... I didn't really have side effects, but due to my trouble getting pregnant afterwards, I don't like being out of touch with my cycle and won't do it again until after I'm done having kids.


----------



## wild2011

is this the uk marina coil? theres nothing thats suitable for me weve gone through all of them, its a condom job for me and being careful, until i get broody whihc i hope not and ill have to stop myself , i will not do this again


----------



## lisaf

yeah, its the hormonal coil

I'll be going back to condoms after this baby just so that I can keep an eye on my body and not be surprised if my cycles are out of wack when we decide we want another.


----------



## wild2011

i might just give up and self please least i cant have any accidents then lmfao


----------



## lisaf

lol, right on wild!!! :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going to condoms afer this bubs is born too, I don't think I can put my body, OH or Dylan and this bubs through well over 9 months of me not being very mobile again. I don't want hormonal contraception as I had a terrible time with the implant and the pill and never want to go through anything like that again. 

The only thing that stops me from considering sterilisation (apart from my age which will make the docs say no) is I could end up changing my mind once the kids are in school about having another baby. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild, have you spoke to a doctor about yours? Here they say if you have 3 or more children your age shouldnt be factored if you chose a sterilisation. I begged and begged for a sterilisation or more a couple of years ago, I could not cope with the pain I was in, but my GP said if I had more than Joshua he'd agree, but asked me to try further treatment for 6 months then they'd reassess it. As it was treatment helped and although not gone I was better and so continued as I was, so grateful now as Im expecting a baby I never thought Id have. I guess every doctor is different, and it all comes down to the reason why, but with 3 or 4 children then id say no matter what age you are if thats your limit that should be accepted. I do kinda understand a doctor questioning a 25 year old lass who has no children or anything, although your right, it should never be refused, its not the doctors body is it!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont know what precautions I'll be taking after, I cant go on the pill after if Im BF can I??? I would not trust BF to be contraception, although I believe it is??? lollol Im not sure any more would be wise for me, but I dont think I could rule it out right now. I cant have the coil, either coil, but I would go back on the pill.


----------



## lisaf

I thought the pill was fine for BFing... and yes, BFing isn't the best birth control. Some women it works for (high prolactin levels can inhibit ovulation), but some women it doesn't... there are many many surprise babies on here for women who got pregnant 1-3 months after giving birth! :)

I think doctors are reluctant to do anything drastic and permanent (with the exception of plastic surgery)... think of how much a person has to go through with counselling etc before a sex change operation.
There are lots of women who do want tubal reversals so I think the doctors figure its better not to get it in the first place in most cases. Not always their call, and for many situations they shouldn't have the opinion.
Why can't there be some kind of compromise, like a required consultation with a therapist so they can assess your reasons and make sure that you're in your right mind etc and talk through all the 'what ifs' about how likely you would be to change your mind later. Some women may really just think its fast, easy, effective, no hormones and not really think about how much their lives may change in 15 years. (not saying this is true of any of you, but just a reason why doctors probably hesitate) A few required sessions with a counselor could help solve this issue with doctors refusing to do it if they would just make it part of the process


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There are two kinds of pills, the one pill has two hormones, estrogen and progesterone, and the other, the mini-pill, has estrogen only. The mini-pill is safe for breastfeeding. Breastfeeding itself is not enough for birth control. I exclusively breastfed my son, he breastfed for 17 months, and I was already ovulating when he was 8 weeks old, confirmed by ultrasound.

My daughter was formula fed and I was ovulating at 6 weeks postpartum.

As you can see, I want this done and FAST!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lisa, I see what you mean with that, but I don't understand why it's such an issue to tie a woman's tubes, but when a man wants a vasectomy, it's perfectly fine. He's never too young to make a decision about his fertility, and the issues of what if never cross the doctor's minds. Why does sterilization have to be different for men and women?


----------



## new_to_ttc

isnt it more invasive surgery for a woman, unless they are eligable for keyhole surgery??? I dont know, but it shouldnt be made totally impossible, a sterile 25 year old at her choice has to be better than 1, 2 or more kiddies in unwanted homes!


----------



## Wiggler

I just weighed myself and I am still 15lbs down on my pre-preg weight!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## lisaf

I do think its the complexity of the surgery that makes it something they don't like to just offer.
I wasn't under the impression that guys had it totally easy if they wanted one early... definitely wouldn't be denied one, but might be given a hard time about it.

I don't know if its true, but maybe they find that women's biological drive to have kids is stronger? Is it harder to reverse a tubal than a vasectomy?

Like I said, I can see why they don't LIKE to do them on young women, but they should still have a way for anyone who wants one to get approval.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's the thing, they can perform a tubal ligation laparoscopically. There are three ways they can perform it. The ligation is more effective and immediately effective. My husband's vasectomy came with extreme complications, including bruising and swelling up to his belly button, multiple infections, hematomas, granulomas...and the increased risk of reattachment...and what happened? He reattached.

It's not as invasive as it's made out to be, which is why I don't understand why it has to be so different for men and women. I've never heard the excuse of age in reference to refusing a vasectomy, but I hear it all the time for a tubal ligation, as if women are too young and immature to know what is best for them.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

A tubal reversal is easier than a vasectomy reversal, but is also less effective than a vasectomy reversal, as far as I know. But, I also know I've never wanted more than 3 kids, and SOMEONE needs to support our family in the next few months. I know I am done, I know what I want and for someone to tell me that 25 with 3 kids under 4 is too young to make a decision about my body is horrific and insulting.

I can legally make the decision to have sex at 14 in my province, but I can't make the decision at 25 to have my tubes tied? What's more detrimental?


----------



## lisaf

I didn't know which procedure was more risky... I just figured that the vasectomy is made out to seem like a super fast in & out procedure while the woman's version takes longer, requires being put fully out etc.

I know what you mean and I get very mad about anyone trying to tell me what choices to make in my own life.


----------



## luckyme225

I think one of the biggest fears for doctors when it comes to age (tubal and vasectomy) is the fear that if the person was to get a divorce and remarry someone else, that they might want to go on and have a child with the new partner. I know here they will give men a hard time about getting a vasectomy, normally under 25 they wont even consider it depending on the situation.

Here if you do have kids and you and your partner are very sure you want no more children and if you were to get remarried would be OK with your decision they will normally do the procedure.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, lisa!! Congrats on only having 100 days left!!


----------



## Wiggler

Me and OH have just had fun poking my belly lots, bubs got into a rather awkward position just under my ribs and it was soooooo uncomfortable, bubs is now taking revenge by fidgeting right against my bladder. I have a cheeky bubs I think :haha:

Oooh, I am attempting to drink a glass of plain water, I haven't been able to do it for months without gagging, but I'm sipping it slowly and feeling OK. Hopefully it continues as the only other drink I know doesn't make me feel ill costs a small fortune.


----------



## wild2011

hows the water sipping going? x


----------



## new_to_ttc

have you tried it with ice, and maybe through a straw? I struggle drinking anything at room temperature lol


----------



## wild2011

if i cud drink things at room temp, i wouldnt be in this predicament :haha: :haha: :haha:
god im in a naughty mood tonight lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thought that was more body temp :haha: slightly warmer makes all the difference lol

You love being in this prediciment ;)


----------



## Wiggler

Its going OK. The water here comes out super cold thankfully, I'm feeling good, no sign of sicky feelings :)

Bubs is trying to park him/herself under my ribs again! Maybe I should try bribing bubs with chocolate or something? :haha:


----------



## wild2011

lol new yer i do really ive been cracking a few tonight, feeling alot better already tho tamiflu making tummy bit dodgy as expected.

choc at the ready wiggler. x


----------



## Wiggler

Glad your feeling a lot better hun! 

I'm so happy with my weight at the moment, after losing 23lbs I have only put 8 back on! Ideally I would like to stay under my pre-preg weight, but its not the end of the world if I go over, as I will lose a ton when bubs is born :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Wild glad you is feeling better hun :)

urgh @ choccy!! you guys need to give grapes a fair trial lol 

I did that baby weight thing, it said I was -39lbs from the minimum weight gain oops ha ha no wonder the dr's are starting to flap pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

haha new, I am -20something from the minimum :rofl: woopsie!

OK, This baby is MEAN!!! My ribcage is not a pillow!!!! :cry:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My ribcage is apparently a pair of socks. Her toes are stuck.


----------



## Wiggler

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ort/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018854 

I'm not eligable for the SSMG anymore, sucks as it would have been handy but ho-hum, was only going to use it to get things earlier than I planned anyways.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dont think fidget has been anywhere near my ribcage, yet lol

Wiggler, it might be best to apply and be told no, but apply at 29 weeks, before April lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

omg.. millionaire shortbread cake is 344 calories for 4 of the littel squares lol... I used to be eat them all the time lolol


----------



## lisaf

I've heard that using a vibrating massager can get them to take their toes out of your ribs... haven't tried it myself but I've tucked that tip away for when its needed!
If any of you can try it, let me know if it worked!


----------



## lisaf

and let me clarify for those of you with naughty minds.... use the vibrating massager on the spot where baby is! :rofl:
I don't need you to report back the results if you use it elsewhere :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: i had to read twice, especially has wild has already lowered the tone tonight my mind is set to naughty lololol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

lisaf said:


> and let me clarify for those of you with naughty minds.... use the vibrating massager on the spot where baby is! :rofl:
> I don't need you to report back the results if you use it elsewhere :haha:

Thanks. I just ruined my second laptop in less than a year from spitting soup all over the keyboard.


----------



## new_to_ttc

BrandiCanucks said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> and let me clarify for those of you with naughty minds.... use the vibrating massager on the spot where baby is! :rofl:
> I don't need you to report back the results if you use it elsewhere :haha:
> 
> Thanks. I just ruined my second laptop in less than a year from spitting soup all over the keyboard.Click to expand...

:rofl: oops brandi, totally not recommended, fluids are bad enough but food fluids are sooo sticky lolol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good thing I'm finished my classes in school


----------



## lisaf

pmsl!!!! sorry Brandi! Maybe you should get one of those plastic keyboard covers? :haha: (or teach yourself to turn your head before spitting out liquids)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

But how would I read about vibrating massagers in inappropriate and not so inappropriate places? lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa, ladies dont spit, dont encourage her to do it more lolol


----------



## lisaf

are you suggesting she should swallow?
:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well of course, if she is a lady ;)


----------



## lisaf

somehow I never really thought being a 'lady' had anything to do with spit vs. swallow :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Did your parents never tell you off for spitting?? lol Mine hammered it into me a lady has manners and does not spit... i just kept it with me through to adulthood lol


----------



## lisaf

lol, my mom would have insisted that it was more ladylike to never have anything in your mouth at all ;)

What about wine tasting? Isn't it appropriate then to spit? So can't there be SOME circumstances where spitting is actually the acceptable thing to do? :haha: (ok, the image of spit vs. swallow and comparing it to wine tasting is just too funny... and slutty, lol)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: wouldnt know, never had wine on my palet lololol can only work with what I know lol

Wow i need to learn to sleep, Im here all day with the UK mums, and here all night with the over the pond mums, anyone would think i live in the ocean and dont have a night time rofl


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Quit revealing my secrets, ladies...or, not-so-ladies!

Just because I spit this one time does not take away my lady-ness. I'm sure that in all the opportunities over the last five years that I've had the option to spit versus swallow, all parties involved in such activities have been satisfied that I chose the latter LMAO


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:


----------



## lisaf

:rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Ok- Being the one who recommended the "vibrator" to get the baby to move it's foot, I can honestly say this is the funniest thread I have ever read! :rofl: Please- DO NOT use your vibrator! Get something ELSE that vibrates to put ON YOUR STOMACH 

And clean up your acts, Ladies!
Signed,
A lady who spits, thank you very much. 


https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur..._TiAQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0


----------



## BizyBee

:rofl: 

After spending over an hour trying to catch up, I seem to have arrived at a good time! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My cell phone vibrates, but I'd never in 10 million years and longer ever dream of sticking that anywhere but my coat pocket and over my ear.


----------



## heyyady

To digress back to earlier conversation- I'll be having a tubal after the girls are born- When I found out that it will only take them an extra fifteen minutes while they're already in there, I was all for it! But these are #s 3 and 4, and I'll be turning 38 the week they are born. I wanted a tubal when my daughter was born, but I was only 23- it made no nevermind to them that I was ONLY 23, single mom with 2 kids. Now, I'm glad :)


----------



## BizyBee

I've had a few friends who's husbands had vasectomies and they were in their mid twenties. I guess they assumed it was easier for the men to do it, but maybe the drs talked the women out of it? :shrug:

I am ntnp right after birth. If I am lucky enough to get pregnant on my own shortly after, I will embrace it. Hoping my body learns what to do and decides to work on its own after the baby.

I'm loving being pregnant and hope I can experience it again. If I need assistance again, I'll likely wait until BB is 1 and a half or so before going through it.


----------



## Wiggler

new_to_ttc said:


> Dont think fidget has been anywhere near my ribcage, yet lol
> 
> Wiggler, it might be best to apply and be told no, but apply at 29 weeks, before April lol

Nope, the new info on the website gives the due date you have to be now if you have a child under 16 already :( TBH I can't be arsed to fill in all the forms just to be told no, I am far too lazy. :haha:

Oh tut tut, you filthy mided ladies, a true lady does not get herself into a position where she has to choose between spitting and swallowing :rofl: 
Thats what I tell my OH anyways, either that or that I refuse to put small objects in my mouth as they are a choking hazard...:blush: My poor OH :haha:

Well, I have been awake on and off since 3.30am, I am zombie Wiggler again today, OH brought me in a coffee and I have told him its highly unlikely I will drag my butt out of bed before 6.30am, so got at least 20 more mins of laying in bed :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

pmsling at the small object comment Wiggler!
I can't believe you're up so early!!! You're crazy!


----------



## 24/7

Couldn't sleep, now like a zombie and off to work.... :( xx


----------



## meow951

Phew you ladies can talk lol

New- Glad the midwifes took you seriously and are looking after you :)

Wiggler- I don't know how you cope with your neighbours! We lived in a lovely terraced cottage last year. We really liked it but we had sex crazy neighbours on the right (pretty sure she was a faker lol as it was a lot of noise but not much lasting power :haha:), a recluse on the back who never took any rubbish out or cleaned his house resulting in rats in our loft. And then finally on our left a 55 year old bachelor who liked to have parties until 4am complete with loud loud music. We moved out as soon as our 6 month tenancy was up :(

Brandi- It winds me up so much that they won't let you decide when to have a sterilisation! As long as they go through the correct checking procedure that you totally understand etc and its what you want then why not?

Me and OH went shopping yesterday and got a Moses basket and some bargain clothes that were on sale in mothercare. He wont be able to wear them until end of this year lol but we got a coat from £20 down to £10 and a gorgeous thick cardigan down from £16 to £8 i think.

Plus we were lying in bed last night and i was poking around my belly and could actually feel parts of him! Its was so wierd. I could feel a little lump so gave it a little squeeze and it was a foot! He proceeded to kick me though so don't think he appreciated it though :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Well today has been amazing! Dylan has almost been like a different child (still had a few hissy fits though) but he has been so happy and content, and gave me lots of cuddles and kisses. We played with his mega blocks for about an hour (he normally gets bored after 5 mins) we have done some drawing and just had an amazing morning, and now he has gone down for his nap nice and happy!!!! I have my happy little boy back, He has been so miserable for the past month or so it has been so onice to see a smile on his face all monring!

He is still a bit clingy, but he was fine as long as I was in the same room, he even let me tidy up! He had a few mouthfuls of breakfast too! I am a very happy and proud mummy today :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: @small objects comment lololol thats set me up for the day :haha:

Bless glad Dylan is in a much better mood :)

Shheesshhhh I got to go to work again lol... this thread always makes me late pmsl

erm erm Im rushing and trying to think whats been said, by passing the viabrating talk ha ha 

Nice one on your bargins meow! We still waiting for wedding photos you know! lol

Wiggler, Im sure wild said something about being told to ignore the due in april reports, it wasnt happening???? I'll have to check lol

Bizy hope your body behaves, they say the best cure (if there is one) for PCOS is pregnancy, you never know it might just happen right away for you :)

Right really must go to work lol see you's later xx


----------



## wild2011

new ive just phoned the legislation has changed and claim date was yesterday u had to be 29 weeks, ur baby has to be born before 11th april or 29 weeks yesterday, i had in confirmed, what arses it was 29wks by 11th but they changed legislation, theres some info on that thread to with a link to the website and a phone number, i phoned cos was getting ym hair off, so none of us get it :(


----------



## Wiggler

It totally sucks that we aren't getting it, OH had a total strop over it last night, As soon as they mentioned the possible changes to the SSMG though I took it out of the baby budget though so hasn't really affected me, still gutted that we miss out on £500 though.

Dylan is still sleeping, OH will be home soon so Dylan will probably wake up when OH makes a racket coming in :haha: 
Got lunch cooking and just having a quick nose on here before I start to smell burning :rofl:

Ooh, just spied OH through the window! Gotta pretend I've been busy and not online for ages. What he doesn;t know won't hurt him :haha: x xx x


----------



## wild2011

i thought i wasnt entitled but turns out i was on all of the girls so ive missed out all these times, so when new finally made me realise i contacted mw and she confirmed i was wrongly refused on chloe cos applied b4 born and since then i was entitled with others but didnt bother, she also said i would get it as 29 weeks by 11th.

then i saw the thread contacted dwp who put me thru to the right section who confirmed it changed and was published yesterday, my friend is 29 weeks in 3 days and has missed it as had to be 29 weeks yesterday she was relying on it for her pram,now has to fund one , it would have been a bonus for me to sort bubs room out and get buggy board etc but glad i wasnt relying on it, still dissapointed we miss out especially when i should have had it 4 times, oh well least i can say i havnt asked governemtn for handouts now lol fook em

feeling better today getting there slwoly and bubs is super active my little sprout keeping me relaxed. xx


----------



## meow951

new- We're waiting on the proper photos and still got some to look at from family but i will def put some up once we got them back. I'm so excited, can't wait to see the "proper" photos!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Cant wait to see them either meow :)

Well I wasnt sure where I stood witht he SSMG either, so I hadnt banked on it, and luckily Ive bought all my bigger bits, would have just been nice to sit in my maternity pay fund (ive put some savings to aside to make up the pay from 90% to 100% each month). They have stopped the CTF too havent they??? Will our babies get the first payment and not the 2nd? Or do they miss out on both? I know Joshua only just got the 2nd payment before it was withdrawn.

I just had a hiccup to sort out at work, I know Im not in the wrong, but when we are the faces they see, not the managers, then we are the ones who have to find the answers and reassurance arghhh!!!

Right I have ages until I get Joshua, relax or housework... hmmmmmm


----------



## wild2011

its gone now, i think, my girls all got theirs but he wont have one, oh well lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I thought it had, i remember hearing something about it lol Guess that means I need to find the equivilant amount to start this ones savings account to make it fair rofl

i think fidget has turned round again, Im feeling real kicks today, lots of them, and even the little movements feel like kicks. Im sure he has been facing in wards Ive felt none of these kinda movements for days. 

Im actually a bit hungry, hmmmmmm what shall i have for lunch??


----------



## Wiggler

I think CTF is gone now, Dylan got his first payment, and we have decided whatever he has when it goes to him on his 18th we will give this bubs the same on their 18th so they don't feel left out. 

Dylan woke up at 10 past 12 and is still iin a great mood, he refused his lunch, but he had some breakfast so I'm not too worried. he is doing some drawing at the moment :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua was lucky, he got both payments, because of the cut off dates he got the higher payment for his first payment too. He loves looking at his bank seeing the money adding up lol He feels loaded rofl


----------



## wild2011

lol at joshua, mine are in fowel moods today, just bought a loush shalw on ebay


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont see Joshua on Tuesdays lol Drop him off first thing at school or club (depending on my rota) then pick him up at 4pm, take him straight to swim lesson, pick him up at 5.15pm, feed him, take him to karate, pick him up at 8pm, home and bed lol ..... so if he's grumpy on a tuesday I dont know about it rofpmsl.. Im just a taxi lol

Wild have you sorted trough your stuff yet lol you're getting as bad as me, dont have too much of something and not enough of another lol 

I just found out Joshua has teacher training next Monday grrrr why cant they have it on one of my working days, not my day off my peace will be gone lolol


----------



## wild2011

we have teacher training friday but is leilas bday so good timing for me we will be off to pizzahut as i finish my tami flu thurs and can venture out into public areas grrrrrrr lol

i have a list, but dont have any blankets or shawls yet i had all pink from the girl sos started all over again lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww that'll be nice on Friday. Its not so bad when its convienient for us, but seriously they have 13 weeks holiday.... why do they need an extra 5 days off through the year for training... it could be done 1 day in each of the school holidays! lol Our schools are yet to find 3 days, the kids are breaking up early in the summer because of some local thing, but they said they were making back the days in Feb holidays, which they havent. They said they may shorten Christmas hols, which they didnt lol and then they said they might cancel the remaining training days, which they clearly havent!! grrrrr


----------



## wild2011

grrrrrrrrrrr its annnoying isnt it, chloe lost her first top tooth today, bottom ones wernt so bad, but dont they look funny with them gone at the top lol, she wont smile now hahah


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww how cute!!! Joshua's toothfairy is taking a stance on the next tooth he loses (its a bit wobbly) he has been slacking brushing his teeth, pretending, just using water etc etc so she is going to leave an upset letter saying his tooth was too dirty for money and he has to make more of an effort to keep them clean or his big teeth will fall out... ha ha Im sooooooooooooooooooo evil rofpmsl


----------



## wild2011

lol lol lol chloe was in my face this morning, mum its hurting i said pull it and as she did i heard the thread go and got splattered in the process, nice wake up call huh lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh nice!!! lolol Joys of motherhood eh... no one else could do our job lol


----------



## wild2011

just buying some stuff off bnb :blush:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: I bought some 0-3 vests yesterday, and summer rompers the day before oops!! Im dont now, I just kept the pram in the 'baby corner' and I literally have no more room for anything else rofl I do keep peeking on BnB but not seen much lol, do like that changing bag, but Im not spending a lot on one lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: I just got an email.. my Boyzone tickets have been dispatched woopeeeee lol Leave work on 4th March to get ready for my baby, and go to see Boyzone on 5th march lolol.. what a way to start my maternity leave :) bring it on!


----------



## wild2011

ive just bought a stunning mothercare snowsuit on 3-6 £4 posted hmmm lush, and a romper for the summer, ive got a free pampers bag from boots, also i run studio catalogue and there was an offer on for a £19.99 set for £5 which is a suposed weekender bag, matching handbag and makeupbag,
the weekender one is perfect for bay stuff and is beige with red and choc polka dot, my pram is black but has same style polka dot inside so looks nice and fits in the basket under it, well chuffed with it


----------



## wild2011

oooooo sounds like fun x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Nice one! My pram is black so should be simples enough to get a simple one lol I do like some of the nice ones I seen on BnB but I couldnt justify £30+ on a changing bag, ever! lol (24/7 do not try and encourage me pmsl mind made up lol)


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> oooooo sounds like fun x


Will be a bit sad Im sure, its the 'brother tour' in remberence of Stephen Gately! But I been watching Corrie and chuckling at Kieran getting ready to leave lol and he's been growing his rough scatty Boyzone hair back lol and been working out he's looking lush!!! lol 

Wish I could have got Take That tickets, but I hate the fact they putting on another stadium tour :( and its just after baby comes along so just wasnt going to be possible, but I missed the circus tour because it was stadium. Least I know the next one should be arena and baby will be big enough to be left with my mum (or dad lol)


----------



## wild2011

i wanrted take that for cardiff but was around 15th of june or summink, and though i should of had him by then if i go over there wont be more than a few days in it lmfao oh well


----------



## new_to_ttc

Next time :) lol they better do another tour lol I hope they pull it off with RW lol... I love him, but part of me feels he should stay doing his thing, but we'll see! lol If he leaves again, it'll be the end for good :(

Lol Wild, I bought the roo and jungle rompers from the lady with the elephant one lol I couldnt chose between the elephant one or the jungle one ha ha


----------



## wild2011

hhah the pics of toher ones have gone, i love the elephant one tho and brand new so bargain lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol she took the pics off right away lol

I need to get Joshua's swim stuff together and go fetch him, ach I am sooooo relaxed now I cant be fussed rofl


----------



## wild2011

haha ive got a heache just topped up the old paracetamol,


----------



## new_to_ttc

Is your temperature staying down hun?? How's Sienna? is she over the worse?


----------



## Inge

trying to be chilled out tonight. Silly OH's ex sent me another message and shes now deleted and blocked. She'll still find a way to sneak a look into what im doing though :growlmad: I really dont know how she expected oh to not have a life :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: inge

new, shes fine now, seems im worse off lol, temp better than was, xx


----------



## 24/7

Yes you can new, changing bags are investment purchases. ;) xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww my poor little man is grumpy again now :( not as bad as usual but he is very sleepy, poor little monkey. He'll perk up once his daddy is home, mummy obviously isn't fun enough :rofl:

Water is making me feel ill again, good thing today is tax credits day. sending OH out for Capri-Sun as soon as he gets home. I'm sooooo thirsty!!! Can't even have a coffee as we are out of coffee mate and I feel sick without it. BOO! (I tried milk and that makes me feel sick too)


----------



## Inge

wild :hugs: 
Hope you get better soon. I had a killer headache yesterday that no paracetemol would cure :dohh: Now OH has a cold :dohh: If I caught it what could I do to make it easier on me? I cant take any cold and flu medicene can I?


----------



## wild2011

no hun, try having swine flu blurghhhhhhhhhhhhh am only aloud my paracetamol and thats it, the antibiotics are slowly working but tamiflu tablets r making me have the runs and be sick, boooooo glad me and bubs ok though, can suffer it for a few more days then i should be immune, ( she says with baited breath ) :lol:


----------



## Inge

as long as you and the baby are ok thats the main thing :hugs: Guess you just have to wait it out :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies! Is it May yet? I feel like I've been pregnant forever. I'm nervous how I'll feel in 10 weeks since I'm feeling this way already. Hoping a 40 minute workout will get me more energized and feeling better.

Wild- sorry you have the swine flu :hugs: it's no fun being really sick with the flu, especially when pregnant.


----------



## wild2011

im over the worst and on the bright side it could have been alot worse, baby is fine, and ill be right a rain soon, i think once over the shock of the reality of it, i started to feel better in no time at all. just a bit peed off i have to wait to see midwife till next week instead lol grrrrrrrrrrrr 

enjoy ur workout lucky

im getting pritty bored at home now, roll on friday and getting uot the bloody house x


----------



## meow951

wild- I had swine flu xmas before last. Really was horrible! I stopped taking the Tamiflu after 1 day because they affected me that much. Gave me horrendous stomach pains and hallucinations, not fun! Apparently they only lessen your symptoms by a day so didn't think it was worth the side effects. It really is awful, spesh if you can only take paracetomol so you have my sympathies!


----------



## meow951

Oh and my pram just arrived! How exciting :)

Me and OH started painting the nursery today and safe to say we are rubbish at painting. I think it might take us a while to get it looking anywhere near decent. The ceiling (done by OH) is so patchy it's unreal :haha:


----------



## wild2011

thanks meow, lol at decorating, me and dh are good at it but hes too bone idol to be bothered lol it will be perfect by the time uve finished x


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: for all those needing them today :)

Awww Joshua brought home from school me and his baby brother a big pink hand made heart today (its Santes Dwywen - think its kinda Welsh version of valentines, but with saint Dwywen as the ring leader lol) Its very cute awwwww 

Been swimming (him not me lol), fed, watered, and he's about to change into his karate suit. I think Im ready to sleep not go back out lol 

24/7 I am soooo NOT buying an expensive baby bag lol they really arent essential lol

Lucky enjoy your workout, 40 mins.. sshheesshhhh thinking about that much makes me tired haha 

ZZZzzzzzzZzZZzzzzZzzzZZZzzzzzzzzz please someone give me a dig at 6.25pm lol


----------



## 24/7

Yes they are!! :p

I can't move, I'm too full of pasta bolognaise bake!!!! xx


----------



## wild2011

id agree they are if its your first, and ull use it again and again, if i spent that much on my first one id have used it more and used it for 2nd/3rtd bubs.but bottles leak, i get fed up of carrying them and id want a new one, or it'd get chucked in the corner, i have big handbags so will no doubt end up lobbing a bottle and a bib/nappy in it for short journeys, 

headache not fecking off :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol you can so tell you is on baby number 1 :haha:

I cant move Im asleep lol ZZzzzzzZZZzzzzzzZZzZzzzzzz *dribble* ZZzzzzzZZZzzZZzzzzz


----------



## lisaf

lol, I want an expensive bag ... but I hope to use it for other babies and if not, the one I want has a good resale value so I can get some money back that way. I figure it a good purchase, lol.

I can't just use my own handbags though since I'll be working... the baby needs his own bag.
I do have some little travel diaper pouches/bags for in the car or that I can throw in my purse if we're just stepping out for a few minutes.


----------



## 24/7

Enjoying my wages while I have some too. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I want a nice changing bag, I didn't even have a changing bag for Dylan. lol, I was a cheap arse and plonked everything in a carrier bag and shoved in in the basket under the pushchair :rofl:

Mmmm triple chocolate chip cookie :)


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler in that case u deserve one, by the time b ubs is about 1 all of mine have had a little backpack ie sienna a peppa pig one that goes under the pram, she's at the stage of wanting to wear it now, little miss independant :)


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless!

That cookie was sooooo good,it was one of the huge ones, all gone now :(

I want dinner but not sure what to have... I just fancy something quick, simple and yummy.
I REALLY want a chip and fish finger sarnie, but that won't fill me up....


----------



## wild2011

i want gamon egg n chips, but noooooooo havnt got ne of that in lol


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh a fried egg sarnie sounds good, but we only have 1 egg left and I'm planning on boiling that up for a snack tomorrow as we aren't doing any shopping until tomorrow evening. :( 

Hmm, I might have waffles, veggie fingers, fish fingers (we only have a few left of each) and tinned spaghetti...


----------



## Inge

mmm fish finger sandwiches are lush. And chicken steak sandwiches. You know the breaded/battered ones you buy, I think birds eye do them, in a sandwich with ketchup is my fav preggo craving :cloud9: Im making chilli and rice tonight. Iv got some chorizo sausage to put in with it too but iv never cooked chorizo before :blush: Its already cooked so do I just cut it up and pop it in towards the end of cooking?


----------



## Inge

whoopsie :blush: I just knocked over a nearly full glass of orange juice and it went on my pc :dohh: I dried it best I could but im paranoid its gonna blow up now :haha: Thank god OH is at work cos id be in trouble if I did that when he was here:dohh:


----------



## xshell79

hi everyone.... just wanted to update i found out im having a little girl today!


----------



## MilosMommy7

i want ice cream so badly i had another dream about it last night. lmao :blush:


----------



## MilosMommy7

welcome to team pink Shell! :)


----------



## luckyme225

New - I only made it 30 minutes before I got dizzy and had to give up on my work out. My body just can't handle what it used to. I'm ready for an afternoon nap. That's so cute that Joshua made you and the little one a heart!

Milosmommy- yummm, now I really want ice cream. I have only had it maybe three times since getting pregnant. We were watching "I used to be fat" last night and the trainer was throwing out all the ice cream and I almost started to drool seeing cookies and cream and mint chocolate chip. I think I'll have to pick up some ice cream tomorrow, the dilemma is figuring out which flavor!

shell- congrats on team pink!


----------



## lisaf

lol I couldn't stand ice cream at the start of this pregnancy... now I want it! I couldn't decide yesterday at the store
So I bought single-serving size of Java chip ice cream, cake ice cream, and a Ben and Jerry's pint of peanut brittle (never had it before, hope its good!)


----------



## lisaf

of course I'm at work right now and can't have any...grumble grumble


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats Shell!!!

So I had waffles, fish fingers, veggie fingers and tinned skettie for dinner, it wasn't great but I'm nice and full now :)

Bubs is having a good fidget against my bladder, I thought we had an undertanding, I would eat choccy for baby and baby would stay away from the bladder... but it would appear bubs has backed out of that after only a few weeks :(
Gotta find something new to bribe baby with now. :haha:


----------



## wild2011

haha wiggler nice combo of food there, i dont know what to eat, ive barely eaten today dont know why id love to stuff my face lol

kids have driven me ot the edge tonight, ive given up even speaking to them for tonight, screaming arguing being damn right naughty and my throat is throbbing have even threatend to cancle leilas bday horrible mummy lol

congrats on team pink


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations on team pink shell!!

Wow Lucky congratulations on 30 minutes, right now not sure I could musta that much lol

I am so set for bed right about now! Ive not had any dinner, but Im not hungry. I might just go to bed and bypass the kitchen. I really really wanted to do the housework this evening before bed as Im expecting friends tomorrow, but Im just too tired :(


----------



## wild2011

done my housework, and stuck a pack of savoury rice on to cook, will stick a few chicken tika strips with it and try my best, i would skip too if i had eaten already, omg id die for a mcdonalds chicken ledgend tho,


----------



## lisaf

grrrrrr... i ordered lunch at 11:30 ... they open for lunch at 12... its now almost 12:30 and they haven't delivered my lunch yet... (but I saw that they stopped by and delivered some other lunches already!!!!!)
VERY hungry and grumpy here!! :(


----------



## MilosMommy7

lucky - lol. when i see ice cream on tv it makes me want it even more. i've been dreaming about hot fudge sundaes cause i've been wanting one of the little dollar menu ones from Mc.Donalds.


----------



## Wiggler

OK. Current girls shortlist

-Sophie
-Emily

Current boys shortlist

-Oliver
-???


----------



## MilosMommy7

i like Emily :)


----------



## lisaf

DH and I added Linus to our short list last night! <3


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild if I wasnt so sleepy Id run to mcDs for you lol

Ice cream was my major naughty indulgence but since being pregnant it just doesnt even bother me. I have it in the freezer, all my favourites but they still there and just not calling out to me lol 

Nice names Wiggler.. I think fidget is going to be Finley Edward, but Im sure thats subject to change pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I keep changing my mind about names, I would probably find it easier if I knew bubs sex, but bubs is awkward like OH :haha:


----------



## wild2011

love all the names :)

im not bothered by ice cream either would be pre pregnancy thou lol


----------



## 24/7

Just munched my way through my last home baked gigantic cookie from yesterday. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

oh my godddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd all this nice food lol wish i had some x


----------



## 24/7

Was about an inch thick and bigger than my hand. :D:D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild I got alosrts in my house going to waste... what you want??? lol

I bought a changing bag lol.. £16 seeeee dont have to spend millions lol it'll do the job rofl


----------



## wild2011

:haha: new

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww i want cookies, ice cream, apple crumble and custard, chicken ledgend, italian bmt and a large punnet of strawberries and grapes icey cold from the fridge. 

order out, now to try and eat even a moutful of dinner i want myyyyyyyyyy appetite lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

ok wild I can supply.... cookies, ice cream and icey cold fruit from the fridge lol the rest I dont have in sorry lol

Im so not hungry at all, I had some soup at lunch stuffed me up lol


----------



## Wiggler

I want a great big meal cooked by Jamie Oliver, I watched 30 minute meals earlier and I was drooling! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild thank you for mentioning grapes, I just went to get them as i will munch on them least its 100 calories lol.... and fridge was off.. i knocked the plug earlier! that could have been messy tomorrow had I not noticed lol


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, just made plans for Thursday. I haven't seen my friend since I was 5 months preggers with Dylan and we are meeting up in the afternoon, I can't wait. Dylan will be with OH so it'll be a nice girly outing! YAY!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww wiggler bet you have a super lovely day :) I need a girly day i think lol *concocts a plan* lol


----------



## meow951

Hee hee, Oh has just gone out to get me some salt and vinegar mccoys crisps. I am craving them at the minute all the time, i really hope the shop has got them or i will have to cry.


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, I really need it, I haven't met up with friends socially without dylan in about 6 months!!! 
Got the appointment with the HV at 11am (she will be annoyed that Dylan isn't here but the silly mare should have put a contact number on the letter) then meeting with my mate at 12.30 so I won't giver her the chance to whine at me about the so called "support" I need. It'll be a quick chat about Dylan then I will be booting her out :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

aww meow hope they have them lol I craved the green ones of them with Joshua, but they had to be soaked in pickled red cabbage juice rofpmsl

wiggler sounds like you got it planned :)


----------



## Wiggler

Meow I hope the shop have them!


----------



## wild2011

im struggling, bubs must be fatty taking up all the space lol


----------



## wild2011

have to say wiggler i hate anything jamie oliver related, his food, his recipes and and his voice, glad dh agrees or id be throwing wobblies if he watched him on tv, i like gordan ramsey and alot of italian cooking programs, but that man drives me up the wall. lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not a Gordon Ramsey fan, his food is too posh :haha: Jamie Oliver himself annoys me quite a lot, but his food looks so yummy, and I'm ashamed to say we will be investing in his kitchenware and cookbooks pretty soon :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:holly: dont do it, or i shall have to bash you with my boosums :holly: :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, Maybe if my jugs see your jugs mine will be inspired to grow more :rofl:

I'm getting the JO knives, the Tefal JO stuff, cheese graters, serving plates....
Not sure where I'm going to magic up the money for all this, but as long as I get some nice kitchen stuff before I get my first grey hair I'm happy :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:wohoo: get the jo saucepans so then i can use them to hit him over his head lol


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO have you seen the price of them? no violence will be done with them, I probably won't even let OH use them! I might let him wash them up though :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:haha:

no cant say i have i skip ne thing JO related. :lol:

new gone to bed with her bum grapes, oh i mean her cold grapes, do apologise its me with the bum grapes :)


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

I'm in bed now, about to read some of my book then head into sleepyland. I hope I get a better nights sleep than last night, I will NOT be amused if I wake up before 4am again.

OH got some pesto earlier, I have to resist the urge for a late night pasta binge!!

Sleep well ladies, talk to you all in the morning x x x


----------



## wild2011

urghhhhhhhhh pesto lol, breakfast instead!?

nite nite hun, dh is out tonight os im making the most of the peace. lol

x


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats shell!

You girls sure make me hungry. I am loving food at the moment and have indulged in ice cream often. I never feel satisfied!

I have a scan tomorrow to check on bubs and make sure my ovaries/cysts are shrinking. I can't wait to see my little guy again. :)


----------



## luckyme225

Hope the scan goes well Bizy.


----------



## hopefulmama

I have a Dr's appt tomorrow morning because i keep having dizzy spells where i feel like i have horrible vertigo with blurry vision and bad headaches but i keep checking b/p and its 120/80 so tomorrow is loads of blood tests and god knows what else. i'm terrified something is really wrong with me and i'm dying.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh my god, the braxton hicks are literally knocking the wind out of me!! I just had the most intense BH I've had thus far this pregnancy. I couldn't even breathe through it, and it lasted, get this, 65 seconds!!


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - I hope everything is ok! :( could it be related to blood sugar maybe? like it getting too low?


----------



## Soph22

ice cream!!!!! I can't seem to get enough! I blame the acid reflux as the cold and milkiness of ice cream seems so nice when my throat is burning. 

went to the gym today for the first time in months. walked 2 1/2 miles on the treadmill with my shape up shoes on. Felt pretty good. :thumbup:
Then I promptly came home and ate almost 1/2 pint of Ben & Jerry's. :blush:

Congrats on team pink, Shell. We needed some more pink in this group. 

Hope the appts go well tomorrow bizzy and hopeful. and I hope you're BH calm down soon Brandi. 

I have my glucose screening on Thursday morning. Hope I don't throw it up before they can take my blood!


----------



## heyyady

When I did my glucose test with my daughter, I actually puked on the guy drawing my blood... So embarrassing! :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

GRRRRRRRRR Dylan is awake and its only 4.20am!!!!!!!!
I knew he would be up early, he barely touched his dinner last night :cry: now I have a day of grumpiness and screaming to look forward to :(
Nothing I try makes him want to eat normal food, and TBH I don't actually wannt to start serving him up crisps for dinner (the only thing he will eat without any problems)

OH got some new cereal in and hopefully he will like that, and he used to love pesto pasta so maybe he will eat some of that for lunch, just no idea what to do for dinner. It will probably be pasta again if he eats some at lunch time.


ETA - OK, new plan. I'm going to see if me and Dylan can go to my mums on friday and I am going to sort this out then. I'll probably be down there for a week or so, but I don't care, I won't have to worry about the neighbors or him having a scream up. Going to ring my mum later to see if she can pick us up :)


----------



## lisaf

heyyady said:


> When I did my glucose test with my daughter, I actually puked on the guy drawing my blood... So embarrassing! :blush:

Did they make you re-do the test? lol.. .I hear if you puke it doesn't count but surely if you made it to the point of getting your blood drawn, it shouldn't matter? :haha:

And Shell - congrats on temp pink! Our boys are going to need some girlfriends!! :haha:


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- as I lived in a small town and they had one tech, who promptly ran from the room- I had to come back two days later and retake. You should have seen his face as he approached! lol


----------



## 24/7

Sam has turned feet down again, hurty cervix!! :( xx


----------



## wild2011

ooooh 24 for hurty cervix.

hopeful try not to worry, actually its really normal at this stage of pregnancy, if u lived here ud not even get tested cos this is the stage its highly common in, hope everythong is ok though :hugs:

lol Lisa our boys are still taking over round here

wiggler hope he cheers up, :hugs:

dh jsut forgot to take a huge parcel, which ive pre paid postage for and it has to be posted before 5 so he will have to come and do it early. it is 14kg and im poorly so im not walking 3 miles with it sod that lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww 24/7! :hugs: Hope he moves soon

Well Dylan is in a foul mood, been screaming all morning. I begged OH to pull a sickie this afternoon or to just say one of us had an appointment, but nooooo, the fact that I'm stressed, spent most of the morning crying and can barely keep my eyes open barely matters, arsehole. So I'm ging to ring my mum and see if me and Dylan can go down there for a week or two. I need Dylans sleep and eating issues sorted and I can't do that here with the eejits upstairs. At least if he wakes up at stupid o'clock there or spands half the day screaming my mum will help me out. 

x x x


----------



## wild2011

hope u can get to your mums hun x


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun. I just hope she says its OK for us to go down today. She should be fine with it, she knows how hard everything has been recently, I'm just waiting for her to wake up so I can ring her, she is a lazy bum and lays in every morning! I'm jealous! x x x


----------



## wild2011

lol, me too! sienna slept with me last night she kept wakig and screaming uot for stuff she already hadl think she was dreaming tbh but it went on for hours and i was shattered so dh swapped beds with her :haha:
she is still in bed i got up when dh left for work, leilas awake watching tv and chloes enjoying not listening to sienna sleeping, tooth fairy has been too so she is bound to fly down the stairs to tell me soon lol.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless! Ooh the tooth fairy how exciting! I loved the tooth fairy coming. one of my teeth came out at school when I was little and I lost it and spent ages writing a letter to the tooth fairy while I was sobbing my heart out saying how sorry i was and could I please still have some money :rofl:

Got any insiration words to help me through the terrible two's? Please tell me it gets better! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

urm chloe and leila re fine, sienna is getting to that stage now lol, but i wouldnt have had another this many times if it didnt, chin up chuck, if u didnt have them damn neighbours ur life wud be so much better

chloe just got up, mummy . yes chloe, daddy came in my room lastnight left the money and forgot to take the toooth, dont be so silly chloe daddy was checking u , the tooth lady is a woman hahahahha

busted!


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, the neighbors just make everything harder. It totally sucks that I have to go to my mums to fix all this, but he sleeps loads better there so I can have a lay in too!

:rofl: That is just too cute! I think your DH is going to have to be a bit sneakier for the next tooth! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Well just rang my mum, she has only just got up! She is running late on gettng my bro to school now so I have to ring her in about an hour. Looks like I am going down there later :)

I've got some pasta cooking now, that pesto has been calling me since last night :rofl:

x x x


----------



## wild2011

sounds promising, hwo on earth do u stomach it this time of day lmfao. urghhhhh ive got half a peice of toast, i seriously have to force it down. ive got 1 more tamiflu tonight and 2 more tomoz they are making me really yucky cant wait to finish them x


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I tried to be healthy and have a bowl of Fruit and Fibre, but it didn't even touch the sides. Baby is in hungry mode again today.

:hugs: I can't believe some germy git has been passing their germs about. I'll send down OH to sort em out! :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

lmfao :hugs: i knowww its people sending their kids to school with it, thing is there are loads of preggo teachers over the school and further on than me, and thats when the real risks kick in around term, the receptionist at school said yeah well they responsibly got their jabs, well so the fook did i so shut ur mouth, grrrr i wasnt best impressed lol least i got it now and not later on when bubs arrives and presenting risks for me and him x


----------



## Wiggler

OMG Thats awful! That receptionist sounds a bit snotty too! At least you, bubs and the kiddies are OK though :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

yeah thank goodness, shes a new one, a young tart who thinks shes the be all and end all, ill show her dont worry lol


----------



## Wiggler

She sounds like she should be a receptionist at a doctors surgery! The ones round my G.Ps are vile, miserable old cows. I get OH to make appointments now cos they annoy me so much :rofl:

Mmmm, my pesto pasta was yummy. I really want some more!


----------



## wild2011

hahaha nutter!

got to get dh to get stuff for thrush for me, bloody antibiotics have given me them and i know about it :lol: begger offffffff lol


----------



## 24/7

I'm already looking forward to a roast beef sandwich for lunch!! :D Finally feeling hungry after my giant dinner, lol!!! xx


----------



## wild2011

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww not roast beef i want some lol


----------



## Wiggler

aww :hugs: Antibiotics are evil!

oooh 24/7 YUM! mmmm, beef :)


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- The best advice I can give you on 2 year old boys, is that they have as much testosterone pumping through their system as a 16 year old boy! So, no wonder they can't handle themselves! Wearing them out always worked for me- find an indoor playground for rainy days, parks, ect for sunny ones- TIRE him out! And yes, Sweetie, it gets better :)


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun :)

I got him in front of the TV at the moment, he is so sleepy, but my attempts to get him to sleep haven't worked, I'm hoping he will fall asleep on the sofa


----------



## wild2011

ok off for a bath and a tidy up got a few things going on today, back soon xx


----------



## 24/7

I love beef since being pregnant!! Then once that's eaten I can look forward to my sausage and mash tonight!!!

Hope Dylan has a nap soon!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

No nap yet, but I have just made myself VERY popular. I put youtube on through the PS3 and its now playing videos of steam trains. He has got such a big grin on his face! x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Geez ladies, it's only 5:30am...quit talking about dinner already. I'm still trying to figure out what to have for breakfast for crying out loud, lol!! I've been searching my cupboards high and low for something large that isn't a choking hazard, and unfortunately can't find anything.

I hate being up this early. I've been awake for 45 minutes now, and normally I wouldn't be up for another hour, but my car is AWOL so it's going to be a mad rush this morning. If I can at least get myself ready early, I can make sure the kids are done in time for the cab to get here, and still get them off to daycare in time. Can't believe I have to take a silly cab to drop my kids off at daycare, and then take same cab to work...that's going to cost me a pretty tank of gas ($30) just to get to work, and then I have to spent $400 on my car repairs, and still put gas in my tank, pay my rent, pay my credit card bill, and make some sort of measly dent in my line of credit.

Hope you ladies have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Brandi, that sucks. :hugs:

Well monkey-boy is asleep, it would appear trains on TV and the smell of my second bowl of pesto pasta sent him off :)

Talked to my mum and she said my dad isn't sure about me coming down as there is nowhere to sleep, I told her I will buy an inflatable mattress but I would sleep on the floor or in the damn bath to get away from here for a few weeks. She is going to be ringing me back in an hour or so, or if I don't hear from her by 12 I will be ringing her, I just want to be away from here now.


----------



## 24/7

Ugh, very annoyed!! Lady here been off looking after her son with a stomach bug since last Friday and is back today, with the bug herself and still at the being sick stage, why would you come back? It makes me so cross, I don't want to get it being pregnant!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG how inconsiderate! Why do people always want to share their lurgy with other people?!?! :hugs: Try and steer clear of her hun, the last thing you need is a sicky bug :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Why does my credit card company like to piss me off?

I took a $40 cash advance from my bank machine yesterday off my credit card and just found out from my statement that they charged it as $60. Buggers!! And I can't even call them to adjust it, because they're closed!!

I suppose I should get dressed and ready anyway. 6:00am comes quickly apparently.


----------



## 24/7

I'm trying my best to avoid, but it isn't easy. :( It makes me so angry!! xx


----------



## wild2011

arghhhhhhhhh that sucks brandi

omg 24 id either request they send u home now she spread her germs or insist she does, incosidertae cow! colds fair play but sickness or shits she should not be back in work! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## wild2011

wiggler if u wernt so far away id have given u and dylan chloes/soon to be bubs room for a week or 2, would have enjoyed some company lol


----------



## 24/7

She won't, and no boss in today. :( I'm feeling very stressed about it all and just want to sit and cry. :( xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Pardon the pun, 24, but that's sick. I had the stomach flu this weekend, on Sunday, and still stayed away an extra day. Some people just have no considerationfor others


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks Wild :hugs:

24/7 - can you not pull a sicky and just go home? It's not right that you are stuck at work with a germy lurgy spreader!


----------



## 24/7

She will still be there tomorrow, and I can't afford time off sick again. :(

It just upsets me so much, this pregnancy hasn't been easy, and I hope everyday Sam can stay in for just one more, and do everything I can to make that happen, and then stupid selfish people do that!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: how about ringing your boss and explaining the situation to them? x x x


----------



## 24/7

She won't be interested, sadly. :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

... still waiting for my mum to call :(


----------



## MilosMommy7

milo slept in until 8:30 this morning! yay :happydance:

how is everyone doing? did i miss anything since yesterday?


----------



## wild2011

still wiggler?hmmm mums eh lol

24 how u feeling now? she spluttering her manky germs everywhere?>x


----------



## Wiggler

MilosMommy I am sooo jealous!

Wild, I text her half an hour ago and she said she will ring me when she gets home, but she seems to be taking her time about it. I wanna go noooooow! Ahh well, I think another bowl of pasta will cheer me up :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

She's finished work and gone home now, and so am I nearly, feeling very fragile and emotional tonight!! I was infuriated how when I got back from lunch she had borrowed my computer and desk phone and I had nothing to disinfect it with!! :( Luckily someone else eating some manky cheese bread that made me feel yuck, so picked up my stuff and moved to a spare cupboard office to work, I'd been pushed to the limit!! So going to go home in a minute, have a shower and chill, then come in tomorrow armed with dettol for me desk!!

I don't normally get angry/upset, as you can probably tell from my posts, but I am a combination of fuming and stressed/upset tonight!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## wild2011

not wat u need hun , grrrrrrrrrrr hope tomorrow will be a better day, :hugs: for now tho x


----------



## Wiggler

Well I just talked to my mum and I can't go down there tonight, but I can go down there tomorrow. Just looked at the price of train tickets and OMFG!!!!
One of the conditions of me staying there is that me and Dylan share a room, that won't last! he will scream his head off, I'm planning on setting up camp in the dining room :haha: x x x


----------



## wild2011

how much is train ticket hun


----------



## Wiggler

For me its only £7.90 as its a single, but OH is going down with me to carry bags and his will cost £10.90!!!! Soooo expensive. Wouldn't be too bad if we left after 9am, but Dylan will probably be screaming all morning so we will be leaving at about 7am


----------



## Inge

Ah finally at home :cloud9: Is nice a quiet too. OH is ill but at work as his work dont believe in letting people have time off :dohh: so the room is full of lemsip and cough sweets! My chilli with chorizo went down well and there some left over so might make some mash and put with it or maybe just make more rice :shrug: might do mash as its quicker cos I got it from a packet :blush:


----------



## wild2011

my kids r wrestling, so i have a 7 and 5 yr old battering each other pulling teeht out and jumping off my furniture ive told them several times im contemplaiting just sitting on them thatll stop them lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

hellooooo

I forgot half of what I just read pmsl but i did read it all lol

Wild.. i did go to bed, not with my cold grapes though lol I was whacked yesterday, think I only woke 2 or 3 times in the night too lol yay!!!

Hopeful, hope you feeling better hun!! 

Who has a scan, bizzy or lucky?? hmmmm forgot (sorry lol) but hope it all is going ok :)

Brandi, ach cars are soooo expensive!! Think they only charge so much because they become such an essential part of our life grrrr

Wiggler i can not believe you eat pasta for breakfast urghhhhh lol Hope you have a good break at your mums :)

Im feeling loads better today, less sleepy, less sulky, less hormonal ha ha Ive finished work for the week yay, not back until next Tuesday! Worked out earlier, I only have 12 working days remaining before I leave for maternity leave yay!!! (over 5 weeks lol). I did my housework earlier instead of catching up with BnB lol so have a very nice tidy room to relax in tonight lol Everything just feels good today :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Wild- thanks, ya i went to the dr today, and they did basically nothing and told me to go get a massage for stress and tension, but i booked and appt with a neurologist because to get such bad headaches that last for hours sometimes days and to be dizzy with blurry vision seems off to me when everything else is PERFECT, blood pressure, blood sugar, everything is the exact # it should be, so if my dr wants to call it stress whatever i'd rather go the extra mile and be safe than sorry.


----------



## 24/7

Dinner cooking again, but swapped my mash for chips as I want ketchup!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

hopeful its always best to go with your instinct hun, but its good that all the numbers are coming back ok :)

mmm I had chicken kievs for dinner... lovely :)


----------



## wild2011

hopeful i did post earlier not sure if u found it tho amongst all thats already been said, i basically said if u were here theyd not see u for those symptoms and basically tell u its normal, but if ur uneasy with it, insist! xxx

new lol at grapes and for not many working days left

i have a sore foo fooo

thanks to my antibiotics i have awful thrush :(


----------



## 24/7

Hope you are ok hopeful. :hugs:

Ooooh chicken kiev, yum!! :D I'm waiting for OH to get home and I can tuck in!! :D xx


----------



## 24/7

New, I have 23 working days left, horray!! I just can't wait to leave, even more so after today!! :D xx


----------



## Inge

Has anyone else lost their "pinky" :blush: my girl bits are now out of sight :cry: My bump is blocking the view and I cant even suck my tummy in to try to see it! :haha: I told OH I cant be bothered with grooming routine now so its either I blind shave or just leave it!:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: yay for 23 days!!!

Aww wild sorry the antibiotics are making you sore... as if you dont have enough to deal with!

I had no lunch, and just a few grapes this morning so i thoroughly enjoyed my kiev dinner mmmmmmm I want a mini trifle for afters but ijust know Im too full and would ruin it lol


----------



## wild2011

funny u should say that inge i havnt been able to see mine since about 18 weeks lol

usually with my girls i couldnt see past my boobs, this time i can see past my boobs but not past my belly button lol

i over trimmed b4 scan doing it blind and had red raw rash on top of bikini line and when they put paper towel on for scan she said ooooo looks like carpet burn i said no i just cant see my vag hahahaha


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge said:


> Has anyone else lost their "pinky" :blush: my girl bits are now out of sight :cry: My bump is blocking the view and I cant even suck my tummy in to try to see it! :haha: I told OH I cant be bothered with grooming routine now so its either I blind shave or just leave it!:haha:

:rofl: as im just kinda 'with a friend' I do try to make an effort (i dont always with a partner lol) but I realised the other day i couldnt find her lolol I tried a blind shave but i think i must look like a patchwork quilt lol i was going to try using a mirror but couldnt get it right, might be easier now bump has dropped lol


----------



## 24/7

A job for my lovely OH!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

new will my piles not put u off ur grapes, i actuaklly now want grapes
and dh went shopping today so we have pork chops in the slow cooker which smell divine with skinned baby pots and mushrooms peppers and onions, a few spices chucked in, i could eat it all, but i know i wont once i dish it up, get this i phoned him to see if hed remembered kids squash and not only had he alrwady got it , hes in b&q buying paint to do corridor hall bathroom and girls room, the moaning worked, id forgotten about it and valla hes onto it, he also bought me a big box of choccies earlier, which he has never ever done unless a speciall occassion, i actually said urm were they free or did i forget a celebration, and he :blush: hahahah bless think having a little man means more to him than he lets on.


----------



## MilosMommy7

any of the other ladies due the first week of may nervous about not having the baby in may? we wont be in the same birth month thread! lol.


----------



## 24/7

And new, thats exactly how I feel about life after my 23 days, I can't wait to leave!! :D Have been looking at my return to work shifts, in for two days, and then off for 9. :D Part time working is going to be great, all the time I don't think about the money drop!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol milos Im not even due in may, but fidget will remain a may Blossom whenever he puts in an appearance lol

Wild your OH sounds great, bless him!! 

Nothing really puts me off grapes ha ha I do likes grapes pmsl


----------



## MilosMommy7

lol. there's a lady in the may thread on another website due april 24th and she's stuck around the whole time.


----------



## wild2011

i reckon mine wont be born till june lol, my first lo was due in june 6th but arrives may 19th tho uve had a late one since so not getitng hopes up lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think there are 3 of us in here who slipped into April lol.. me brandi and meow, and if they decide to go ahead with the induction I'll have a definite April date lol but this is where we belong :)


----------



## Wiggler

If bubs decides to come a bit early I will still be sticking around with the May gals :)

Guess what I had for dinner :rofl: Out of pasta AND pesto now, they were both unopened fresh packs this morning! I'm such a pig.

So no amount of persuading convinced my mum that me and Dylan shouldn't share a room... This could be entertaining :(
Can't wait to go down there tomorrow morning and get away from here.


----------



## new_to_ttc

work on her once you're there hun lol

and seriously you're going to turn into a pasta pesto combo lol


----------



## Wiggler

I've tried everything but there is nowhere else for me or Dylan to sleep :( The first few nights are gonna be rough!
I'm going to try to lay off the pasta for a while, I feel really bloated now. Mainly cos I have eaten nearly a whole big pack to myself today. :haha:

Bubs has been quiet today, felt him/her roll about earlier and give my cervix a few kicks (yeouchy!) but nothing since, going to have a sugary tea in a min and see if that works. I think bubs has totally moved to the back though as I have been prodding my tummy and cant even feel bubs! Ninja baby! x x x


----------



## 24/7

I'm the same today wiggler, Sam has disappeared and is kicking my cervix, monkey!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh meany babies kicking so low down lol.. Im happy to say fidget is facing forward and kicking and wriggling around :)


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 our babies are mean to us, hopefully they will be super nice when they come out :)

new - great to hear fidget is making his presence known!!



Oooh, baby just moved! Yipee, sugary tea and me poking my belly all over works! (I found bubs, laying on my right side right near my back and he/she is now playing footie with my bladder)


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooo my friend directed me to a for sale/swop/wanted page thing on facebook in my local area (I told her anything I buy is her fault lol) but Ive been on there about 15 minutes and sold Joshua's Lightening mcQueen tv!!! Way cool! i was going to freecycle it to save myself the hassle lol


----------



## Wiggler

OMG!! I just had a peek on the September thread and they are already up to the 29th!!!! There will be an October thread soon!!!!!!!


----------



## wild2011

im not suprised uve not felt baby with all the food in u wiggler, maybe u need a good shit hahahhahahahahhaha god check me out being crued lol :shy:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lolol wild me thinks you starting to get better.. now go wash your mouth out lol


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO Wild, I do actually, I have been soooo blocked up recently, Good thing I'm going to my mums, I wouldn't be able to afford paying for all that loo roll myself :rofl: :sick:


----------



## wild2011

:haha:

im trying to keep my mind off my foo tbh, its buzzing and if i hadnt had thrush before id be accusing dh of playing about and giving me some minging disease. lol


----------



## wild2011

:haha: andrex all the way, i dont do cheap bog roll, happily put value products in my mouth, but not having sandpaper for my butt lol :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

have you tried a vinegar bath wild? or cold water?

Warm water, with a cup of vinegar, soak in it for about 10 minutes, will help!

Stop the burning water/damp cold flannel sit on a towel mind and dont mind the damp patches lolol


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO I am cheap and use Tesco Value, but my mum buys the good stuff, my bottom will be happy :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> :haha: andrex all the way, i dont do cheap bog roll, happily put value products in my mouth, but not having sandpaper for my butt lol :lol:

Lol I only use andrex too lol... Im quite partial to the Aloe Vera one lol if i cant get it the sheer buttercream one is nice and soft lol


----------



## wild2011

ive had damp patches for weeks luv, pissy pants by name, if u must know :haha: ouchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh x


----------



## wild2011

wiggler i used tesco value for yrs, but realised wen they have the huge packs buy one get on free of andrex, one roll lasts atleast 3 days unless we are ill lol, and a value one lasts a day tops, so they last and ur finger dont go thru hahahahahahha


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: well a few more damp patches wont be a problem then lol and the burning does bugger off just keep it cold lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I tried asda shades, but it was sooooo powdery and bitty and well rough lolol Andrex does last longer so it works out the same value for money but feels lufferly lol.... and occassionally netto do Aloe vera big packs for £3 so i stock up rofl


----------



## Wiggler

No advice on the thrush, I have never had it, but for the pissy pants I reccommend Tena and washing your knickers on a hot wash :haha:

Oh yea, forgot to mention, today, for the first time ever the window on the washing machine went warm! My clothes were washed in hot water!! Oooh yea, now thats luxury :)


----------



## 24/7

You could try yogurt, apparently it helps?! 

I'm not allowed luxary toilet roll, as I have a habit of blocking up our toilet with it - New build = narrow wipes. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

lol natural yog yer dont think dh would appreciate me using his breaky hahahahhaha i cud always put it back? (payback cos hes not answering his fone lol)

ive only had it in pregnancy and once ive had it it tneds to pay visits for the rest of pregnancy so im not holding my breath.

wiggler i read ur post as and tena and washing ur knickers ( bypassed hot wash) lol. OF COURSE I WASH MY KNICKERS LOL


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO! Remember turning your knickers inside out doesn't count as putting a clean pair on :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thrush is a bitch lol not had it for a while though thank goodness! lol 

Wild urrghhhhhhhhhhhhh @ putting it back, thats so minging lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler said:


> LMAO! Remember turning your knickers inside out doesn't count as putting a clean pair on :rofl:

says who?? lol


----------



## wild2011

i dont eat natural yog so only he wud benefit lmfao

pmsl at knickers inside out,


----------



## wild2011

i could do with some crotchless ones now would save all the damp patches cud just squat and still av clean knicks hahahha


----------



## new_to_ttc

wouldnt that result in him needed antibitoics and kinda starting the cycle again lolol


----------



## 24/7

He won't mind. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lol 24, and new, id have to let him ne where near me for the cycle to start, i wudnt mind him having a taster ne how laughing at me squirming and burning serve him right lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl you not got pregnancy libido then lol I cant get enough rofl I need a full time man to use and abuse for my own satisfaction lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Yuk, sex :sick: 

Poor OH must feel so unloved, he's lucky if he gets a hug :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

crazy lady.. I think sex is my pregnancy craving lololol and ive never been so experimental and demanding before either rofpmsl


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't done the nasty since I got my BFP, Poor OH has asked a few times, at the beginning, but he doesn't even bother now :haha:
I'm going to surprise him on Valentines though, if the shock doesn;t kill him that is!


----------



## MilosMommy7

wild2011 said:


> i reckon mine wont be born till june lol, my first lo was due in june 6th but arrives may 19th tho uve had a late one since so not getitng hopes up lol

i'm not getting my hopes up that she'll come too early. my DS was due Nov 1st but was induced on oct 29th (born the 30th). so i'm assuming she'll wait until right around the due date (hoping that i'll go in labor myself).


----------



## new_to_ttc

oooooo wiggler got the perfect gift and 'come on' lol....

https://www.seduction-lingerie.co.uk/naughty-knot-ribbon-body-bow-lingerie-a-dd-size-6-20-233-p.asp

he'll love it and defo get the hint lololol


----------



## Wiggler

I wouldn't mind wearing that for him if I had a body like that, but I'm so wobbly and my ass would eat that! :rofl:


----------



## MilosMommy7

i always tell myself that i wanna get lingerie to surprise OH, but i just dont think i'd look tempting :blush:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww you would hun!!! Both you would.. your men love you and your bodies!! Give it them gift wrapped from time to time ;)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm watching a show about crash diets on C4. I'm not going to crash diet after bubs is born, but damn I wish I could lose 3lbs in a day!


----------



## MilosMommy7

OH is always saying he loves my body. but since he's an ass guy i tend to try and get super cute undies, or something that would show off my cheeks for him :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

crash diets dont work hun, 3lb off in one day is no good unless u excessively overweight, it wont stay off! Healthy eating and slow but regular weightloss is the key, it'll stay off forever and your body will tone down and less risk of leaving excess skin!!

hehe best sex i had was when i wore a football shirt and matching coloured undies lol... he loved it sooo simple and yet did the job perfectly lol (and put a net light on the wall above the bed, looked like a goal post lol.. green bedding...) that was his birthday treat and a half lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I will be doing healthy eating and lots of long walks (if my SPD buggers off) after bubs is born. 
I can't wait to be skinny again! I'm also going to put pics of me at a weight I liked on the fridge and cupboard doors to stop me snacking on shite. And I'm also going to put my favourite trousers on my bedroom door as inspiration. I only got to wear them 3 times before I got preggers with Dylan!


----------



## new_to_ttc

i got my best friends wedding to keep me focused lol I dont want to be the fat bridesmaid lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I was focusing on my wedding, but I have put it back.. again, so I need to be mean to myself and put pics of skinny me on the fridge, might put a fatty pic of me on there too for extra motivation to lose weight! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

you only put the wedding back a year hun, it'll soon be here. get those photos everywhere... and put the pasta down at breakfast lolol


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO I think after the amount of pasta I have eaten during this pregnancy it will become a very rare treat after bubs is born. :haha:

I'm really looking forward to going on my super healthy diet after bubs is born, I would go onto it now but I like stuffing my face too much!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol you can still stuff your face, just with different types of foods lol (grapes!! muwahahahahaha lolol) seriously just small things like swopping red meats for white meats, little cheese or reduced fat cheese etc it all helps xx


----------



## 24/7

Nooo, I want to keep my extra weight post pregnancy, I love it!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww 24/7 have you managed to put much on hun?


----------



## Wiggler

I'll be having lots of fruit and veg. I LOVE veggie snack sticks and I'm going to find a recipe for a really yummy healthy dip to go with it so I can stuff my face with carrots, celery and other yummies :)

Hmm, gotta find fun things to do with chicken, I LOVE chicken with creamy sauces, but creamy sauces will be a rare treat for me once bubs comes so gotta find something else. 

Also looking forward to bulking meals up with salad. I really love a good salad. Hoping the Jamie Oliver cookbooks I get have lots of yummy salad idea's in them :)


----------



## 24/7

I was 51kg pre pregnancy, then went to 47kg with MS, and now 53kg, so gained 2kg, which is a start, but thats all bump and boobs!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh thats good hun :) hope it stays on!!

Wiggler do you like bbq sauce?


----------



## 24/7

Been looking forward to tucking into a home baked cookie all evening - Note to self - Don't be half asleep when cooking, and over cook them, as the come out like rocks. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

oooh I LOVE BBQ sauce! :)

haha 24/7 my last attempt of making choccy chip cookies ended in them all being burnt! :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

I've heard that you can soften up hard cookies by putting them in a ziplock bag with the end of a loaf of bread.... haven't tried it but I know people who swear by it.
Just in case! ;)


----------



## luckyme225

I can't wait to loose weight once Liam is here. I'll be posting pictures of me in my tiny black bikini in the kitchen to remind me not to be so naughty. I won't crash diet because that's no good, but between breastfeeding, eating sensible and doing some cardio when my body is healed I'm sure I'll lose it. Lost 40lbs from breastfeeding alone last time, one can only hope to be so lucky again haha.

I just got all pre-registered at my hospital for the birth, woop!


----------



## lisaf

if breastfeeding weren't such hard work (and expressing even more so!) etc... I'd be tempted to pump and dump just for the weightloss :haha:
This is of course if my docs say I can't BF on my medication... it would be nice to still somehow get the weightloss benefit, right? :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Last time it all just fell off, but I'm a lot bigger now than I was then (Grrr stoopid Implanon) so I will have to work hard, but if it gets and keeps me in good habits then I'm happy. I was one of those vile people that could eat what I wanted but never put on weight, and I kinda took advantage of that and ate crap all the time, but I always felt so ill and tired so even when I lose weight I don't want to go back to that.

Santa is bringing us a Wii, Wii balance board and some fitness games for Xmas this year. Santa is great, he always knows what I want :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I got a lush bbq sauce receipe hun, and its really healthy (well i think it is lol hope it is lol)

lol 24/7 rock cakes :) lol 

hiya lisa :)

Lucky wow 40lbs BF??? now this is what i like to hear lol


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, can you PM it to me please hun?

I am absolutely shattered. I suppose I better get some sleep as Dylan will be awake super early (knowing my luck he will sleep in now, especially as OH has the day off tomorrow :haha:)

Night ladies, sleep well! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

night night wiggler, i will pm it as soon as I get my lazy arse off the chair to the kitchen and back again ha ha ha (im trying not to burn off too many calories, only go to the kitchen when I need food to replenish calories, or bathroom, which is beyond the kitchen - need to keep consultant happy :rofl:)

Ive just put part 1 on of silent witness.. me recons i will be here watching part 1 and 2 before bedtime lolol


----------



## K8R78

Hi,

Could I join May Blossoms pls - my due date is 27th May with my first baby. My DH also uses B&B - if you want to put him on the list with me his user name is Trumpetman21.

Ta x


----------



## new_to_ttc

hi, congratulations xx


----------



## lisaf

ok, I just entered some inventory into our system at work... and I put in the expiration date of May 31st 2012 .... umm... I'm going to have a 1 year old kid by then!!!! 
Kind of freaked me out!


----------



## 24/7

Found this on babycentre.... Have just requested my stickers. xx

www.countthekicks.org.uk


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah but yeah but... 2012 is AGES away lol ... we wish lol

treasure every minute, blink and it flies right passed you :( remember my mum saying that when Joshua was born... then suddently he was walking, talking and starting school arghhhh


----------



## K8R78

Hi,

I love the cute May Blossoms pic you all have in your signatures, can anybody tell me how I can get it too pls?

xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Copy link to add banner and remove both * in front of URL and IMG
[*URL=https://www.BannerFans.com][*IMG]https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2787/8025844970f6a8am3.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

that should work hun, if not its on the bottom of post 1 :)


----------



## K8R78

Thanks hun got it now - it looks great! xx


----------



## luckyme225

New is right, it goes by fast. I feel like just yesterday Connor was a baby and now he's a big boy. He's so independent, it all happened so fast.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Some one said to me, oh by time fidget starts school Joshua will be off to high school... I was like arghhhhhh dont rush both my babies childhoods away :( its bad enough they grow up so fast without comments like that :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh my god, ladies, I freakin love my placement!!

My student came in to school today going on and on about whales. She has multiple special needs, due to a chromosomal abnormality. So she's talking about whales, points to me and says "Whale! Huge Bum!" SQUAWK!!!"
ne
So I'm apparently a whale that squawks and has a huge bum!"

She later also told me my tummy is fat and walked around for the next 20 minutes with puffy cheeks, her arms at her side and her tummy poked out, claiming she was the squawking whale with a huge bum.


----------



## lisaf

omg, lol... not sure if its funny or hurtful :haha:


----------



## lisaf

weee! my local zoo made news internationally now:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12283837
And my friend is actually in the video (I didn't listen with sound so I don't know if he talked at all, but he was the one feeding the giraffe the bottle - he got more time on screen in some of the other bits of coverage)


----------



## heyyady

awww- So cute!


----------



## Soph22

I love giraffes! my in-laws live in SB so we're there a lot and I've been wanting to check out the zoo, I've heard many good things. I'll make a point of going next time we're up there.


----------



## heyyady

2.9 Earthquake JOLT just to remind me I live in California... But it made the girls start moving around! lol


----------



## Wiggler

OMG! I wake up at 4.30am with agonising pelvis pain, then just as I get into a position where it eases what do I hear? My wonderful son waking up. BOOOO! Then I come on here to have a nose and at 4.45am it goes down. BOOO! 
Hehe despite all that I'm in a pretty good mood today. OH is with Dylan in the lounge and they both are having fun. And only 5 hours til I am at my mums and can de-stress. I'm going to miss OH so much though, the last time we spent any time apart like that was before Dylan was born :(

Going to try and stay in bed for another hour, then get up and make sure everything is packed, have some breakfast (not pasta :haha:) and do some tidying before we leave :)


----------



## lisaf

Soph22 said:


> I love giraffes! my in-laws live in SB so we're there a lot and I've been wanting to check out the zoo, I've heard many good things. I'll make a point of going next time we're up there.

Our zoo is awesome! :) It will be several weeks until the giraffe is on exhibit. We do have a family of otters though, they had several babies a few months back... so cute to see them all running around etc! :)
I have a friend who works there who is an animal lover.. so its nice to get the inside reassurance that the animals are treated well!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm so naughty, I promised myself I would drag myself out of bed at 6am, but its now nearly 7am and I'm still here :haha:

Bubs has decided to stick his/her bum out right under my ribs again! What a meanie! Revenge will be mine! I am going to buy adorable little dressing up outfits for bubs and take lots of piccies to embarrass them with when he/she is older :rofl:

I only managed to get one of Dylan when he was little (we had more pics but lots some when my phone died). he looked soooo cute!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs465.snc3/25524_118054741547558_100000290976849_216492_2679193_n.jpg


----------



## heyyady

I don't know how to describe this other than mid-line pain. I am having pain in a straight line from my belly button down. It's sharp and rather twingy, and comes and goes with no seeming regularity or pattern. This has been going on for a couple days. Is it just another muscle/ligament stretching? I'm kinda freaking out a bit. I have another Sono tomorrow and I'm going to bombard my sonographer with questions about what's going on in there!


----------



## 24/7

I have funny pains all the time, and it's so hard as you just cant help but worry. :hugs: xx


----------



## wild2011

morning ladies. x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :)

Hey its very possibly ligament pain, Im sure your sonographer will be able to reassure you!

I likes the zoo :) will no doubt be going to one when it warms up a bit, this time with a pram awwww

Wiggler hope you have a great time at your mums hun, what did you have for breakfast? lol 

I was thinking maybe Id go to llandudno today and do some bits I need to do down there, but I have a full day off and I could so easily enjoy wasting it doing nothing lol Im at the hospital tomorrow for that diabetes thing, so I could go to the town after that as id already be out lol makes more sense dont you think lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

:( my baby bag arrived today but it is broken!! Should be no problem exchanging it though, just waiting to here back from the company :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Don't worry Lisa, it's funny. Her developmental age is that of a 2-3 year old.

Well, it's only Thursday, ladies, but I need it to be Saturday. This 6am wakeup thing, 5 days a week, is killing me. I'm considering talking to my midwife next week and seeing if she'll write a note giving me one day off each week. It'll take me longer to complete my 600 hour placement, but I'm no good to my student when I don't have the energy to intervene when she tries to hurt herself. I'm just waiting to see if my body adjusts on its own. Usually takes a few days, but given I'm in the third trimester, I'm sure it'll take a little longer.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm at my mums!!! I nearly burst into tears when OH left, I miss him like mad.

Had a chicken and bacon sarnie for breakfast :)

x x x


----------



## meow951

Morning ladies!

I'm in 3rd Tri from today! EEEKKK!!!


----------



## Inge

ooh meow happy 3rd tri x OH is at home in bed across the room from me with his cold :growlmad: he got the day off work thank god but Im now nursie to him :haha:
I was up all night listening to him cough, toss and turn and groan all night :dohh: I told him at one point to go into SS room as he isnt here til sunday but I pretended I was joking when really I was serious. I really need my sleep lately! He's playing fifa on ps3 right now so he's peaceful apart from the ocassional cough and groan:haha: Im making him pasta carbonara tonight and watching wrestling in bed - hows eveyone else today?


----------



## new_to_ttc

have a great break Wiggler!!

Woohoo meow nice one :) so close now hun!!

Brandi hope your MW is helpful, makes sense to take longer if it means you'll do the job better and to your best capability xxx


----------



## Inge

Had trouble sitting up this morning. I think leo was sat somewhere awkward :shrug: Took a moment for him to shift over so I could actually get up out of bed :haha:


----------



## 24/7

So tired!! Stopping for OJ on way home then bath and nap as just me home tonight!!

Have a nice break wiggler, I'm rubbish I couldn't go away without hubby. xx


----------



## Inge

I hate being apart from oh. No idea how im going to cope with not being able to text him or phone him when Im away in wales :dohh: Hopefully keeping busy will help :thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww sorry he is keeping you up all night hun! Hope he is better soon! Where in Wales you going?


----------



## Inge

going to cardiff first to meet a friend then up to carmarthen to stay for the weekend :happydance: cant wait as havent seen her since last feb for her birthday :wacko: shes pregnant too so get to talk babies!:thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh how lovely :) Someone turned up at my work looking for caermarthan once lolol only a few miles out!!!


----------



## Inge

Im excited about going away. Going to take lots of pictures whilst im there. Going to dinner and cinema and having girl time. Not looking forwards to the travelling though but itl be worth it. Might look at some more baby bits whilst im in cardifff and might get some hospital bag bits.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sounds like you'll have a lovely time hun :) 

Ive not eaten yet today oops... Im just wondering what I should get, Im not hungry, I got a sore boob, and lady cramps grrrrr so food Im not in the mood for lol but needs must!


----------



## Inge

Iv had today no breakfast because I was lookng after OH and went to shop to get supplies for him:cloud9: so I had a bowl of chilli and rice at 1030 and some dark chocolate. Going to make pasta carbonara later. 
I got some new jeans in the newlook sale yesterday for £7 instead of £25 and a much needed maternity coat at £10 instead of £40. I had to get it in a size 14 as that was all they had but it should be ok. Its like a hip length black swingish jacket but it makes me look really pregnant :haha: The jeans are under the bump style which I dont really like but theyre really pretty with little random rips which sold them to me :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

oooo chilli.. that actually sounds nice, I might do that for dinner for me and Joshua with jacket potatoes :)

Nice one on the bargins lol.. although you did make me laugh lol I dont like under the bump either! Im surprised my normal coat still fits lol, i bought it in a 14 before winter, and I still have room, which puts a smile on my face because that means normally i could get away with a 12 ha ha cool!!! Im starting to shrink yay! lol


----------



## Wiggler

I have a pair of under the bump jeans and I love them! They are so comfy!

I'm missing OH like crazy, he just let me know that he has cleaned the lounge and kitchen and he is off to his mums for a few hours. he is so whipped! :rofl: Can't wait to ring him tonight and have a good chat! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww wiggler, enjoy your peace and quiet hehe I think Im going to be single forever, I love nothing more than shutting the door on everyone and enjoying the peace lololol


----------



## mummy3

Hello everyone!!:flower::headspin:

I'm in Arizona, just outside of phoenix:wacko: Been busy sorting things out last few days and moving, omg only found out we were moving on tuesday! The hubby"s work had been very slow (he's an engineer in government contracting) and ended up losing his job last week:cry: We kinda saw it coming in a way but was very sudden. Luckily he had 5 interviews lined up all over the place and got this job a week later:thumbup: 

So been mad panic, got to go find house today, got health insurance and OB already lined up so all good for baby. They very nicely paid to relocate us which is great but was still 7 hours in the car to drive here yesterday. It's a much better job which is awesome but they are sending him all over the place, Miami in a few weeks then Madrid later in the year.

Will try and get pics of the area to put up later, Its a place called Scottsdale and Ive never seen so much cactus in my entire life :rofl:

Anyway, I read near 70 pages last night, wild have you tried the canesten for your thrush? I was prescribed the tablet earlier this pregnancy as long as your past first tri its fine:hugs: 

Wiggler, omg I can't believe your neighbours:growlmad: To push you out your home so you can sort your routine is horrible, I hope you get peace at your mums and the log helps you move away:hugs: And pasta for breakfast??

New, is fidget moving more? That must have been scary hun, I'm the first to go check if I can't feel baby moving much! Hows the appetite now?

Meow congrats!!!!

24/7, your posts always make me hungry, I'm with you loving pregnancy curves:flower:


----------



## mummy3

I don't wear under bump jeans, always without fail flash huge amounts of butt cleavage :rofl::blush:


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow hun sounds like you had a hetic few weeks!! Glad it seems to be all falling into place now though :) Congratulations on hubbys new job!!! Mega impressed how much you read to catch up lol 

Fidget is giving me real huge powerful kicks today, and yesterday too so thats all good, im sure sure he was just turned inwards :) I dont have any appetite really, although the chilli sounds appealling so will have that later today! I could go days without food the way I feel but Im eating because I have to, its like a chore honestly! Im fasting from 9pm though, so 12 hours where Im actually allowed to eat nothing ha ha who wants to put money on it that im starving??? lololol

Hows things with little baby going?? No more contractions?? Hope you adhereing to your restrictions despite the upheaval!


----------



## mummy3

Lol, oh yeah I've been sat on my backside while hubby packed everything:thumbup: Eilidh's doing well, contractions still happening but thankfully nothing more. 

I hear you with the appetite, mine comes and goes, I have put on a stone now but could do with more. Chilli sounds good and yep bet the second they tell you not to eat your going to want to raid every cupboard in site!

Off to househunt now, speak this evening (so prob tomorrow morning for you)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I tried really hard to gain weight this week for the consultant, I gained 1lb at weekend, but lost 3lb when i weighed this morning so thats gone a bit bottoms up lol 

Good luck withthe house hunting hun! Glad bubs is doing good and staying put :)

school run now, then shops for chilli ingrediants lol oh and grapes i ran out lolol


----------



## Wiggler

wow mummy3! that sounds like a hectic past few days! glad your hubby found another job so fast!

I've done some dusting and now trying to fix my mums PC... oh joys! Going to have a rummage through her fridge soon to see what there is to eat, I'm starving!

Dylan is having lots of fun, I think he is going to sleep well tonight! My mum found me somewhere else to sleep so we won't be sharing a room, YAY! x x x


----------



## wild2011

mummy i went to get it and they point blank refused to sell me anything, makes me so mad my mw told me to get it and ive told them im almost 3rd tri, and that ive used it with 3 pregnancies, the packet even says safe to use during pregnancy but seek advice first. arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i got cream form tesco by canisten but not doing the trick i need the pesarty. *******os! very sore here.


----------



## Inge

ah just bid for loads of places on home search site. Got to go down to council tomorow to tell them my jobs ending because of redundancy possibly next week. Anyone know if that should give a higher priority? I was told by someone it would but not sure:shrug: then its off to job centre after to tell them. Id love to get a little part time temp job but not sure if anyone will employ 26 wk pregnant woman :wacko:


----------



## wild2011

inge usually u have to ring jobcentre, they dont deal with it in branch should give u an 0845 number for it. xxx


----------



## heyyady

[email protected] yes- cactus is the main landscaping materiel! I was born in Phoenix and a lot of my family still lives in the area, Scottsdale included- Watch out for scorpions, tarantulas, and rattle snakes! You'll learn to love it for the beautiful desert sunsets though!


----------



## Inge

wild - when I talked to the midwife about it she said I should go down there myself. Im in town anyway tomorow so figure it out then. Also my pelvic pain is alot better. Im trying to do not alot on my days off and time after work and its helping :thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

i suddenly feel safe where i am, dont like the osund of all those creepy crawlies lol


----------



## wild2011

if your ot making a trip for it and ur out anyway then go for it, be prepared ot be told to phone though, actually they will let u use their phones which take advantage of saves u wasting good money on phone calls lol. dh has been made redundant sao many times in the past we always ring and put a claim in which takes ages so glad were not in that position now thou xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild cant you get the 'once' pill or the pesery on prescription? Ring your GPs ask for a phone consultation with dr or nurse, and Im sure either of them will be happy to prescribe it without seeing you!

Inge hope you get things sorted, I hate the job centre no one seems to know up from down :(

well... got to Morrisons, no bags of green grapes arghhhhhh so had to get a punnet which are never as fresh and often a bit soft but they'll do till tomorrow when they should be restocked lol but seriously, Im having the craziest of hot flushes. Joshua ran to the chiller to get me a cold drink while I loaded the till and even the lady serving said I should open it while i wait (2 in front of me) she said I looked like I was about to melt lolol How embarrassing lol I just got home and stripped off lol but Joshua has invited a friend round from school, at 4.30 apparently so i had to redress in fresh cooler clothes lol


----------



## Inge

I love red grapes. I would go get some. I had strawberries this morning and they were so yummy :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I got made redundant once, so got inthe car drove round the UK for 3 weeks with Joshua stopping over at random places and then relocated to Wales.... wow I dont think id ever be stupid enough to do that again lol Oh to be young and care free lol


----------



## wild2011

new....

i phoned and theres nobody on call to do it, my surgery has drop in in am, which im banned from till finished tamiflu lmfao. thats why mw told me which one to get, when i was preggers with girls, they pescribed some but lots of times told to buy my own. 
not allowed pill, u should never take any oraly administered thrush treatment at any stage of pregnancy. pesary ok in 2nd or 3rd tri but not in 1st. xx


----------



## wild2011

:haha: new, id never have the balls to do that x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge said:


> I love red grapes. I would go get some. I had strawberries this morning and they were so yummy :cloud9:

I dont like the red ones or the dark ones!

Were your strawberries shop bought? What were they like? I seen the shops are bursting with strawberries but I only love them when they are properly ready lol We have a 'pick your own' fruit farm near us, and I LOVE it when they open because you know then the fruit is perfectly ready mmmmmmmm my fridge is always bursting :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

i got some of the worst sleep last night! for some reason i just couldnt stay asleep and i kept getting super itchy. so today was super lazy so far. lol. i let milo watch cartoons while i relaxed on the couch. he came up and layed on my chest and we fell asleep for about a half hour. so atleast i got a tiny nap!


----------



## wild2011

im gunna get a taekaway, fook it! lol

tomorrow off for leilas bday and then shopping b4 and after, so wuill get grapes and strawberries, and send my pal in boots for pesary i need a relief off to use natural yog and NOT put it back lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was a bit ballsy lol It wasnt long after that i threw myself out of a perfectly good plane... and why... to see what it felt like ha ha ha idiot I am lol

I didnt know you couldnt take the tablet! I never liked the idea of the pesery lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww milos ... least you got a nap and a rest :) I had a relatively good sleep and still wasted the day doing nothing and too had a nap lol... im such a lazy cow lol

enjoy your relief wild (is that a good turn of phrase?) wasnt sure how else to put it lol

Joshua's little friend is here now, give them 15 minutes until they is arguing lol They think they are so grown up because they allowed to knock on each others door without a grown up lol awwwww


----------



## Wiggler

Mmm, strawberries. I am going to have to get some of them :)

OMFG, someone posted something through my mums letterbox and the dog went nuts, this mahoosive rotty jumping around and barking! My mum could have warned he did that before going out! Scared the hell outta me!! :dohh:

Its like an animal sanctuary here, 2 HUGE dogs and 10 or 11 cats! Dylan loves the cats, he's not too keen on the dogs, but they are about 5 times his size :haha:

x x x


----------



## Inge

yep they were shop bought. They were nice and juicy and red. that was the whole reason I got them. OH is in bed looknig peaky watching wrestling so I might go over give him some attention.
I was trying to be sedcutive last night but cos he felt ill he kept pushing my hand away but so far today all he can say is "you know what would make me feel better....?" guess what he wants?:haha::blush:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ooooh Im so not an animal person. My mum has one of them shitzhu thingies... it looks at me as if to say 'wow she is evil dog hater dont jump on her' then goes over to Joshua lol Im totally against animal cruelty and totally respect people who have pets as family and treat them better than humans each to their own, but its just not for me lol and 2 massive dogs? count me out lol Id sleep on the front lawn first, with Joshua lol brave lady!


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooo i might get some tomorrow Inge try them with my green grapes lol 

maybe he just wants a hot drink and a blankie??? :haha: doubt it like ;) go play nurse maid and make him all better lololol


----------



## Inge

he defo doesnt want ablankie or a drink :haha: I dont mind though. Pregnancy has made me very friendly so im up for any action :haha:


----------



## wild2011

i think i should share my sore bits with dh :haha: only fair id say lol :lol:

yer dont take anything oral to do with thrush,.that was warning to u new not my dh :haha: ;) lol

i have 2 indoor cats, fully clean and trained no kitchen climbers or table sitters, and had them since 3-4 weeks odl so had to bokkle feed them bless. both done so no sprayers or dirty habbits, they are my babies, wasnt os long ago i was talking to my little boy cat and told him he would be my little boy cos id never have one :cloud9: how wrong was i lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just fecking burnt myself on the darn oven..... burnt my arm so rested the flipped oven door on my knee while tending to burnt arm... so burnt my friggin knee to owwww lolol

Wild thats seems awfully cruel to share with your dh lolol Im pretty sure anything oral while in your condition is out of the question, well unless its from you to him.. but that would be befroe you share it like lol 

i told my 'friend' today i fully expected him to be at my beck and call all of april, as well we all know a good way of setting of the labour lol he was like you wont be inthe mood by then... pmsl ho wrong he is going to be lolol


----------



## wild2011

yer i never in the mood now but i be begging dh by then, i will want this baby out! :)


----------



## wild2011

and its not definate, but im thinking fomr discussions so far, that my little man will be called Alex :cloud9: not as out there or unique as id expect dh to want in anyway shape or form, but with out surname its perfect, he better not choose something else lol im set on it now x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww Wild thats lovely :)

Im really bending towards Finley... but I dont know just cant seem to say 'yes thats it'


----------



## wild2011

if it were my choice it would be yes thats it for us, but i know he can change his mind so it wont be definate till birth so hes sprout for now lol

i love finley xx


----------



## 24/7

I had the pessery canesten once, did the trick nicely after I got over the eekyness of it. :p xx


----------



## luckyme225

I will be trying to convince my husband to have sex at least every other day hopefully. Not sure how well it will work out though, when I was taken off restrictions with my last pregnancy at 37 weeks we tried to have sex and it didn't work out haha.

Lovely names girls!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im convinced this poor little man will have fidget right up to his adulthood lololol Ive even started picturing his Christening and the priest saying fidget ha ha ha oh dear...


----------



## wild2011

lol new. :) trouble being 24 once uve had it once in pregnancy it has a horrible tendancy of creeping back on u, especially this sort of stage so the chances of it clearing completely are slim, i spent most of third tri with leila having pesarys stuck inside me by mw's. grrrrrrrrr lol got everything crossed it clears quick this time lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

we women dont half suffer sometimes huh!!!

Im sure where there is a will there will be a way lucky lolol


----------



## wild2011

.im getting a bit sick of these lopsided headaches right now grrrrrrrrr


----------



## new_to_ttc

Is that part and parcel of the tamiflu and swine flu?? Are you drinking enough water hun xx


----------



## 24/7

Just me for dinner tonight, so jacket potato, plate of veg and gravy!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I got jacket potatoes cooking away inthe oven :) Was it you that mentioned the chilli??? going to get that cooking in a minute lol Im not in the mood now lol but Im sure I will be once its ready to eat! (I hope lol)

I bought gala pork pie and little sausages and pickles and coleslaw and other stuff for dinner tomorrow lol Just fancied pork pie lol.. wish morrisons still did the big gala one without egg... i have to take the egg out blurghhhhh lol leaves a whole which could have been fileld with lots more meat lol


----------



## wild2011

shouldnt be part of it hun, sicnkess and nausea is, but not headache drinking lots yer xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh :( maybe you isnt eating enough!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

id make a rubbish doctor, all I would prescribe was cuddles and fluids lol


----------



## wild2011

them'll do, ive not been eaten well but not known that to resolve in headaches, will find out i spose cos ill have ketones at mw ap thurs, thou i intend on eating loads at pizza hut tomoz, i say loads but stomach shrunk so wont manage half as much as id like lol
skipping takeaway having salad with grated cheese and pickes/ beetroot nom nom


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooooooooo pizza hut buffet lunch mmmmmmmmm delish!!! Oh Joshua is off school on Monday, maybe we could have that and go to Llandudno at same time lolol (thats where pizza hut is lol)

You dont want ketones this stage in pregnancy, the MWs will make a massive fuss!! But not eating a lot can give you headaches hun, especially as its been through a medical beating and is probably drained. Hopefully your feast tomorrow will reignite your appetite and you'll start feeling a million times better! Is Sienna excited for her birthday? What treats has the little lady got instore?


----------



## wild2011

its leilas bday tomoz, she's 5 ive already updated my page did it confuse u lol

omg 5 yrs since she appeared on her due date at 5lb :lol:

shes got some new bedding disney fairies, a huge lego set, and a hello kitty drum kit its lush! a few books also and colouring bits n pieces,.

goodness knows what else off others, going over to birthdays so she can choose a huge baloon on way to pizza hut, and getting cake on way home, she wants the disney bell one its lush and not long out! 

she also keeps asking for a big girls bra omg lol was in peacocks the other day and she kept touching them and trying to run off with bras i jokingly said something and she cried cos she wanted ot try an F cup bra on hahahahahhahaha


----------



## 24/7

I WANT PIZZA HUT BUFFET!! *Wails* :(:(:( xx


----------



## wild2011

can u have their pizza 24? or am i being dull?


----------



## 24/7

Noooo, no pizza or pasta for me. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow baby brain.. i would have put money on it you said it was Siennas ha ha ha sorry hun! I saw that cake the other day, does look a bit lush mmmmmmmm I make a gorgeous sponge cake, but my icing just doesnt come close lol sounds like the birthday is getting spoilt, as she should :) I love birthdays (so long as its not my own lol).

24/7 I'll come pick you up on monday lolol (where are you??) lolol mmmmm pizza hut proper want one now lolol


----------



## new_to_ttc

oops... maybe best not pick you up.. unless you partial to their salad bar, its quite nice :)


----------



## lisaf

gluten issues, right?
I'm trying to remember... I thought I saw a major restaurant chain recently added gluten-free options... not sure if they'd be where you are, and I cannot for the life of me remember where I saw that.. hmmm


----------



## 24/7

Gluten = EVIL!! I'm a coeliac. :(

And I'm in Kent new, so not far out the way. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

salad bar is lush but they dont refill and if u go in school hols theres never ne left which has caused me to huff puff and walk out before now thank goodness its not school hols lol, om nom nom cant wait.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I love kent, well Rochester, but its near right??? I'd happily pick you up and take you, but erm im having the pizza and pasta, you not guilting me into salad only too lolol


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## 24/7

About 40-50 minutes away. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua only eats the salad bar lol.. he MAY have a slice of pizza but he just loves the salad lol and often the pasta too. I do notice they never refill it here either, although Joshua asked for their sliced apples once becase he had taken what was there and they brought some to the table, no extra cost, but didnt refill the bar???? Joshua loves the ice cream factory too lol.. i just love knicking his sweets off the top ha ha ha


----------



## wild2011

kids eat free now for buffett too so bargain lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

really?????

My sister happened to just ring now, said she had a dream about my having the baby on 27th april lol.. anyways... i said id take her out for lunch for her bday next week, what did she want, and she just asked me for a pizza hut buffet (seriously!! lol) oh bargin if Joshua eats for free! do you think i could eat for free, tell them Im not hungry, just fidget for lunch lol


----------



## wild2011

lol lol its been extended not sure how long for i know deffo till the end of this month, check online itll tell u wen till, yer kids eat free so just drinks to pay for him and ice cream whihc is only 1.49 if uve eaten ne way, mine only get icecream for bdays so tomorrow they r allowed lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua wants a dessert everywhere we go lol he has a bottomless pit lol 

I seen the kids eat free adverts, but assumed it'd be full of catches and definitely not on the buffet lolol


----------



## wild2011

buffet aswell as kids menu, mine always have buffet tho lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Only thing we use the menu for is the dot to dots and spot the differnce lolol


----------



## Inge

new- i was the chilli person :haha:
Just had the carbonara with added diced pork. Was lovely, I usually make a chicken carbonara as I hate ham or sometimes bacon. The pork was lovely considering I dont eat it ever :haha: 
OH didnt want just a blankie in the end and I have discovered :sex: is very difficult with a bump :winkwink:
I can hardly sit up most of the day as Leo lies so low down so not sure how I managed it :blush:
mm...pizza :cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

lol Inge ssssssssshhhhhhhhh or ill be wanthing sum and i cant really in this predicament, lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh well thank you Inge I just had chilli and potato it was lush!!!

hehe Ive not experienced any bump in the way problems, yet lol


----------



## wild2011

i have lmfao and that was weeks ago :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild you'll be glad you missed the convo the other day lolol... wiggler was talking about having her mouthful,. hey was talking about vibrators.. oddly to stimulate babies toes lolol it was all going on lol


----------



## wild2011

i beg ur pardon and where might one find this...... i usually read back!!! lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Erm maybe 2 or 3 nights ago lololol


----------



## Inge

new- I vagually remember reading that convo but dont want to dredge through hundreds of papes to read again but the vibrator thing... would you have to use it the normal way or would you put it on your bump?? :shrug: im confused so sorry if that sounded silly :blush:


----------



## wild2011

so a couple of hundred pages then lmfao u bad bad girls! ,lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol i think hey was referring to anything that vibrated to put it on your bump to move the babys toes when they lodged in your ribs... but of course it kinda didnt come out that way and certainly didnt stay that way lol


----------



## wild2011

lmfao no suprise with wiggler re mouthfull, :haha: had to get that comment in hun x


----------



## Inge

ok.. off away from the naughty thoughts... im in double figures tomorow :happydance: may is so close now!
Anyone know anything good on tv tonight? Not sure if Il get to watch anything though as OH is still playing fifa :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

:wohoo: for double figueres xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol that was the morning after the night before lol think that stemmed from one of us talking about spitting (oh yes me and lisa saying if brandi was a lady she wouldnt spit lol.. cant remember what she was spitting though.. oh yeah soup.. its all coming back lol... lisa brought up viabrating comment, brandi spat soup on her laptop and well there we go..... it stopped being innocent there lol) anyways/... wiggler said a lady wouldnt put herself in the prediciment to have her mouth full ... plus she never did it because there is a choking hazard having small objects in your mouth... ha ha ha ha


----------



## lisaf

PMSL!!!! yeah, the vibrater is supposed to go at whatever spot the baby is poking you at (ribs etc).... though I don't think there is any harm using it elsewhere :rofl: Just will probably have little effect on the discomfort of the poking.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: for double figures yayay!!!! Its all so close now, soon be 3rd tri hun!!!


----------



## lisaf

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...soms-due-dates-join-here-815.html#post8828322
I think thats the exact post where it all started.... but new basically did a good recap! :)
post #8141


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow you found that pretty quick!!! lolol

Pretty amazed my brain worked to remember lolol


----------



## Inge

just had a quick read through... had a good laugh :haha:


----------



## lisaf

well I did a search on the thread for the word 'vibrator' and only got 4 hits... one was hey mentioning that it was her suggestion originally about using one on the bump.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol my brain isnt that focused to think like that lol very clever :)


----------



## wild2011

wow thanks lisa will have a read lol, tena lady at the ready lol

x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wild more damp patches lol


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hey ladies been for a 4d scan tonight here's some piccies
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/1_23.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/1_25.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/1_26.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/1_28.jpg
Hmm what the hell is that funny shaped thing?
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/1_35.jpg

I have about 40 pics & a dvd just picked out some of the good ones to show u it was amazing we saw her yawn & everything :)


----------



## lisaf

lol, what IS that thing (the one you referred to in your comment on the last pic)... your comment made me laugh and now I want to know too! :)
Can you tell who she looks like more yet?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Gorgeous pics, wud!!

Hope you ladies had a wonderful day. I'd love to stay and chat, but I had the challenge of a lifetime today and I'm beat. 8:00pm and I'm headed to bed.

Night ladies!!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. I've finally just caught up. My scan went well yesterday. BB is measuring 1 day ahead and he looks great. He weighs 1 lb 14 oz. They checked my ovaries and the cysts. It is gone on the left and it shrunk from 7cm to 4cm on the right. The dr. was very pleased. Blood pressure and urine was good. I was given the paperwork for my diabetes test and iron test and have to go in around 28 weeks.


----------



## lisaf

ugh.. I am still in denial about the glucose test, lol!

Great news about the cyst Bizy!


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous piccies Wud!

Bizy - Glad your scan and appointment went well :)

I've had a bloody brilliant nights sleep! Got woken up a few times by one of the dogs, but I feel really good this morning! Dylan is still asleep too!!!

When I went to go to bed last night I came in to where by bed is and there was aboout 5 cats hiding away in here :rofl: Took my mum ages to get them out, they kept running back in. :dohh:

Turns out i didn;t fix my mums PC as well as I thought... It crashes again last night, but at least it stays working for a few hours now instead of 5-10 mins :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

morning grlies, off out now for my princesses 5th birthday xxx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

No i expected to be able to look at her & say she looks like one of us but i really didn't to me she just looked like herself just like a baby????
I don't know what that thing is i'm gonna take my pic & ask my mw next wk x


----------



## Inge

waiting for the call to come in to work for the meeting with thearea manager about the closure and my almost certain leave next week :cry: no idea when Im gonna get called in so im gonna be on edge all day :dohh: The area manager has no idea about time or getting somewhere at a certain time so im not holding my breath :wacko: Gary has gone off to work even though he's still ill but he has a stock of lucozade in the car and if he gets bad he might be able to leave a little early :thumbup: Iv also made the rice for my chicken tikka later so im sorted for the day:thumbup: Howsx everyone else this morning?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Exhausted. My husband has a nasty cold and kept me awake all night snoring. I tried to sleep on the couch but I'm apparently too round out front now. Ah well, another iced cappucino this morning and a nap this afternoon ought to do the trick.

Off to wake the kiddos. Must leave in half an hour to get them to daycare and then off to placement I go!!

Have a lovely day ladies!!


----------



## Inge

Im thinking of maybe making a changing bag instead of buying one. Not sure if I will as I was making blankets but gave up on the first one :dohh:


----------



## Inge

work still ahvent phoned :wacko: Really hope theyv not forgotten me or going to say its my fault I didnt get called. Not looking forwards to work tomorow now as the chef who is in charge at weekends already doesnt like me so will probably have a go at me for missing the meeting :dohh: really hope the area manager just didnt turn up


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies!!

Wud lovely pictures hun awwwwwww she looks so like a baby, those scans are amazing!

Bizy so glad everything is going well and your scan was good, almost 2lb wow thats a good weight!!!

Brandi, hope you're not over doing it hun. I know its almost impossible but try and take some resting time out!!

Wild hope you and your family had a lovely day out today. Hope the birthday girl is having a great day :) 

I had my glucose diabetes thing today, ladies its really not that bad. I was so scared after things i read in here lol I even told the MW I heard horror stories about it and could I have a sick bowl lolol She assured me they'd be no need, and there really wasnt. |It wasnt thick or sticky, and it wasnt hammered with flavour either. I wouldnt pick it out of a line up of drinks I dont think, but I certainly tasted a hell of a lot worse! I was told if I had a positive result id hear this afternoon, I havent heard so i assume it was all ok lol 

Ive been shopping today, almost got everything I need for my labour bag! Also got the stuff Joshua need's for his overnight stay bag, where ever his stay may be lolol I just need to get my hands on a few nursing vests now and i think thats everything done :) Oh and to build and pack.. eeekkkkk still got cardboard city going on here lol

Ive been having some serious, ohhh... BH last night and today. Oh and they going right round into my back too :( MW noticed me uncomfortable, and said that they are stronger the more pregnancies you have, apparently having baby #2 8 years later is not like starting over from scratch where the body is concerned lol Im sure I read that somewhere lolol I really hope I dont have my labour in my back, I havent yet fully healed from the car accident!


----------



## lisaf

glad your glucose test went ok new! I know the drink they give you seems to vary a LOT... I'm not imagining how gross it is, lol, I've HAD it once before and it was awful! I'm hoping the orange version is better...
I guess I should probably plan that sometime next week then? :(
I confirmed with my mom that there is absolutely no history of diabetes, gestational or otherwise in our family... so still bummed I have to do the stupid test.


----------



## lisaf

Inge said:


> Im thinking of maybe making a changing bag instead of buying one. Not sure if I will as I was making blankets but gave up on the first one :dohh:

I've made myself a few purses... mostly bags for carrying around my notebooks at school or my art supplies/drawing pad etc.
I do have to say that the straps I made always ended up scrunched up into a very painful strap. So if you make your own, you shouldn't use only fabric for the strap... it needs more support than that.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry Inge I missed your post somehow!! 

Good luck if you make one hun, Im totally not creative like that! Although the one I bought is faulty grrr... I can return it for an exchange, but the ebay company I used is expecting me to pay for return postage??? So I sent them a snotty email, just waiting to hear back, I shouldnt be left out of pocket because if their incompetance (which is so close to what i said to them too lol)

Oh Lisa, mine was orange, well I assume it was, it resembled an orange colour lolol


----------



## luckyme225

New- glad yours wasn't so bad. Last time around mine just tasted like an over sugared up version of orange soda straight from the fridge, not bad. I wouldn't dread it this time except now they are planning on making it a 2 hour test the month I'm taking it #!$%$$#^#


Recently I've decided I need a new fancy diaper bag... my husband doesn't seem to agree. I can see the "but I waaannntt oonnee" coming on soon. To be honest I never really used my diaper bag with Connor so I probably don't need one. It was only used when dropping him off at the nanny when I used to work days and going over to grandparents. But I saw some cute ones that would make an awesome purse after.


----------



## hopefulmama

I actually don't want to get a diaper bag cause i think they're all pretty much ugly, and i have really nice bags already that are pretty big, so i am just going to buy a new handbag that i would use normally and put this thing inside of it and if i want to change my bag i can:
https://pishposhmommy.com/
 



Attached Files:







ysl downtown tote.png
File size: 159.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## 24/7

Working week is finally over, yippeee!! :D And a two day weekend to enjoy now too, with Sam's bedroom furniture being delivered tomorrow!! :D:D 

Not feeling so great tonight, need a good sleep, zzz!! OH not home until nearly midnight, and I was just dozing really as I was waiting for him, then up at 5 for work!! :o xx


----------



## luckyme225

I really like the look of the swag bag.

https://jjcolecollections.com/swag-bag

I really like diaper bags that double as a purse because carrying both is a no go for me, especially with two kids to keep my hands on when out and about.


----------



## Soph22

I had my glucose test yesterday. I agree it wasn't bad, I had the orange one too. I read that it's better if it's cold. So I had mine in the fridge then put it in the freezer for 15-20 minutes. I felt only slightly queasy afterward. 
Make sure you drink a lot of water and eat something healthy afterward too. I don't think I drank enough water and ended up with a headache for the rest of the day.


----------



## Soph22

OMG! Only 98 days to go!!!!


----------



## lisaf

luckyme225 said:


> I really like the look of the swag bag.
> 
> https://jjcolecollections.com/swag-bag
> 
> I really like diaper bags that double as a purse because carrying both is a no go for me, especially with two kids to keep my hands on when out and about.

Well I'm going to go ahead and plug my favorite brand, lol 
JuJuBe .... I think they're great bags! They also always have a 'mommy pocket' for your stuff etc.
The lining is always a lighter color so you don't get a black hole effect... they're machine washable and the lining is treated to be anti-microbial to prevent odors etc...
I love their bags! :)

I want the BFF style... DH is making me get it in boring basic black... boo!!!


----------



## luckyme225

Do you have a link lisa?


----------



## lisaf

https://www.shopjujube.com/Product.aspx?l=00010005000000000000&p=JJB01327
thats the BFF... click on the 'see inside' button to get a view of all the pockets etc inside.


----------



## lisaf

The BeAll bag is good too... but after seeing them in person I didn't like how wide the BeAll strap was... and heard from reviews that they put the mommy pocket inside the top flap so if you put too much in there it was a pain.


----------



## luckyme225

The inside compartment looks nice and organized, that will come in handy. Pockets= good.

I love this for diaper changer for something soft to change baby on:

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4042891


Anyone buying a postpartum wrap?


----------



## Wiggler

New - Glad your glucose test went well :)

I went into town today with my mum and saw that the local bookshop was closing down, so went in and found the BLW book I wanted and it was over £5 off! nice result, found a few other bits I am buying tomorrow for Dylan and bubs and putting away for Xmas :)

KFC tonight as its my brothers birthday, YUM!! Sat with my feet up at the moment surrounded by cats :rofl: Its like cat sanctuary here, they are everywhere!

OH is coming down tomorrow, I can't wait to see him, I miss him so much!! My mum said she will look after Dylan tomorrow so we can have some quality time just us and mooch around Worthing for a while and grab lunch out. Hopefully we will see some nice bargains and pick up some good stuff. I talked to him on the phone earlier and he said he feels a bit lost without me and Dylan there, so he has been doing loads of housework getting the flat lovely for when we go home. We will be going home on the 8th Feb and it seems like years away!

Oh yea, Dylan is eating... not much, but a LOAD more than normal (Dylans eating, sleeping and getting away from the stress of the neighbors is why we are here) Poor mite must have been so affected by how tense me and OH were about them upstairs. Also ignoring him when he tantrums and bangs so he learns I wont come running when he does it, hopefully that will calm down soon so he won't be in that habit when we go home. 

Hope all you ladies are well x x x


----------



## lisaf

the JuJuBe bags come with matching memory foam pads :) So I don't think I'll be buying another one unless I need a bigger one.

I am thinking of getting a post-partum wrap but don't know how much of a difference they really make. I know if I get a c-section it would be a life saver (or so I hear)


----------



## luckyme225

Before I worked in the ER I worked OB and the post partum ladies really liked them. It helps with swelling in your abdomen post partum too.


----------



## lisaf

I guess I've hesitated on getting a wrap because I'm a plus-sized girl, lol... just not sure they'll make them in my size!

I'm still afraid of having my feet go up a size and not go back down.. I know its not very common, but I don't want bigger feet!!


----------



## Inge

Iv been really uncomfortable sitting upright today. It feels like Leo is cramping everything up and theres no room! OH felt hime kick 2 times this morning at 7am and I woke up to the 2nd one but didnt really feel it then when oh said he kicked 2 times I was like :dohh: how did I not notice? :dohh:
Just had some homemade tikka masala and rice and am trying to think of something to cook and do tomorow for our first sat night alone for ages.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lucky, the glucose test I had was 2 hours, i thought I only had to fast until after the first blood test, but I had to fast until about 11.20am. i had the bloods done just after 9am, then the glucose drink, then bloods again after 11am, then i was told i could eat! 

Whats a post partum wrap??? Ive bought tummy shaper underwear to hold me in lolol I'll be in them from the minute i give birth ha ha ha ha (hmm well maybe soon after lolol) I couldnt decide whether to get the full body shaper, but think that would be too awkward and uncomfortable for toileting and feeding etc... they ok for a night out lol


----------



## Inge

any one thinking about any diets or healthy eating plans they will start after baby is born? I was thinking about it the other night when I was watching a docu on channel 4, you know the crash diet one :blush: dont worry im not going to go on a crazy lose 7lbs in 7 days diet :haha: 
I might just eat as healthily as I can and walk alot then when I feel up to it start cycling for 30mins a day on stationary bike. Im not too sure how much I weigh at the moment, I have to go weigh myslef at my mums as I dont have a pair of scales here :dohh: Last check I gained 7lbs at 24 wks :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

I want to increase the veggies I eat and decrease the carbs and sweets... really hoping I can do it. I want to instill good eating habits in my LO so thats my motivation right now.


----------



## new_to_ttc

hehe breastfeeding... healthy eating, reduced portion and strict calorie control lolol Then walking everywhere, even the school run (eeekkkkk its a HUGE hill lol) and also I was hoping to get on the wii and Ive got Wii Active and some other exercise one which is quite fun so thats the plan.... may even invest in a dance fitness dvd. I WILL get in shape lol I have 10 weeks to look amazing then my dress will be made and time will be up ha ha ha ha


----------



## Inge

omg just read in 2nd tri about the sure start grant only being allowed to couples having their first child :dohh: we thought we'd be able to get it and midwife said we would too but guess we wont know cos oh has a son already :dohh: The government are really making things difficult for some people arent they? That £500 would have really helped with us as I wont be getting an income soon and and we still have things we need to get for the baby :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes a few of us been stung with that one in here Inge, we are due just outside the cut off grrrr ( well 2-6 weeks but but but lol) we also just missed out on the healthy start grant, mums who were 25 weeks beginning of January got a £250 grant!!!


----------



## Inge

might be a bit controvercial sorry but it might be because 1st time parents need it more and they think if its your 2nd+ you wont need it as you might have things already or be better off with money. I know people who get that grant and dont use it towards baby stuff at all so that might be one reason theyre stopping it. A lot of benefits and money help is being stopped right now but what about people who genuinly need the money and help? :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

Inge said:


> might be a bit controvercial sorry but it might be because 1st time parents need it more and they think if its your 2nd+ you wont need it as you might have things already or be better off with money. I know people who get that grant and dont use it towards baby stuff at all so that might be one reason theyre stopping it. A lot of benefits and money help is being stopped right now but what about people who genuinly need the money and help? :shrug:

Sounds like it would be better if they had actually supplies available to low income families? Things like basic car seats etc...


----------



## Inge

Lisa - my oh said that makes sense and I agree. Or they could give vouchers for that amount and they are only useable in places like mothercare or mamas and papas so its certain the money goes to the right people for the right things


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge they are stopping it because they arent good with money and they need to make cuts and savings. I wasnt sure if I'd qualify as Im earning a bit more than when I had Joshua, so i have bought everything and if I got it it would have gone straight to my maternity leave fund to keep me afloat, but now i wont be getting it lol The annoying part of it is the sudden change. I mean 3 weeks ago even DSS workers did not know if or when the new rules would be applied, its always all of a sudden with our government which does not give parents a fair chance to make alternative plans. When they made the announcement last week and made it official, then it should started from 40 weeks after that announcement, therefore giving every woman pregnant on that date the chance to apply... but any woman looking to get pregnant or conceiving afterwards would have known where they stand, before being pregnant.


----------



## lisaf

we have a program here called WIC (women, infant, children or something like that)... its a check you can use at the grocery store but it can only be used for specific things like milk, bread, eggs, formula etc... seems to be a good program and works well!


----------



## hopefulmama

this is the ONLY diaper bag i've seen and liked and its super cheap. tres chic for diapers

https://littlefolks.stores.yahoo.net/tilechiidiba2.html


----------



## new_to_ttc

I agree that maybe parenting vouchers would be a better option, but that does limit the useage and means parents have to buy new of everything, but i suppose it would mean the money is going for its intended use.


----------



## Inge

do I have to go to work tomorow? :haha: I have a feeling its going to be a long not good day :dohh: If I get any aggro from a certain person Im going home as Im not really in the mood to be messed with :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa we have that also for low income families 'milk tokens' but now they can be used on dry/wet milk fruit or veg, it used to only be used on milk... dont think I get those either ha ha ha damm i need a lower paid job rofl


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa and Lucky- as for the wrap, i ordered the belly bandit already...have 2 stocked in closet haha


----------



## luckyme225

New- probably similar to what your getting. A postpartum wrap wraps around your belly and is typically secured by velcro.


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha what i got!! lol It was top of my list rofl Even if I dont get thin, I'll defo look it lol 

I never knew there were so many styles of changing bags ha ha


----------



## new_to_ttc

Uh oh.... I just put a 'light' wash in the machine lol.... and its just dawned on me earlier I had a bright (deep) pink towel and threw it in the machine as I didnt have time to take it through to the laundry arghhh oopss!!!! lol and no, of course i didnt take it out before putting the whites in pmsl... 

I got super duper back ache tonight :( trying a hot water bottle just now and a million pillows lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

it's almost 8pm over here so i know y ou guys are sleeping. but today was 26 weeks for me :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

congratulations on 26 weeks milos hun :) Im not sleeping yet lol its 1.17am here lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

my friend that was TTCing with me got her bfp today! :happydance: only 6 months later. we were hoping to be closer in due dates but i'm still glad she finally got it :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww thats great, one of the girls in my signiture finally got a bfp recently too :)


----------



## lisaf

there have been a ton of BFPs in my clomid group this month... I think we have 4 now? crazy after only 2 in the past 6 months or so...


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats milosmummy. 

I haven't ordered a belly wrap yet but probably will get around to it. Lucky, I was also looking at that diaper bag!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Golly, its almost 4am and my ticker still hasnt changed lol... its teasing me as I change to 3rd tri in the morning :)

My back still hurts, these BH are hurting, and Im not comfortable. Tried the sofa, tried the chair, now going to try the bed least I dont have tv or computer distracting me up there so if nothing else bordem will send me to sleep lol

Sweet dreams ladies xxxxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

my back has been hurting me too tonight. usually does by the end of the day :/


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- I was concerned about the size thing with the wraps, too- but the more I researched them, the more I decided to go the traditional wrap route and not a commercial overpriced product- Here's a link showing the wrap with instructions :)

https://rhythmofthehome.com/archives/autumn-2010/mother-roasting/


----------



## meow951

new- Yay for third tri!

Does anyone know if i should be concerned about less movement at this stage? I've felt him move the odd time but its just been him sort shifting about. Hardly felt anything yesterday compared to how active he normally is. He seems quite quiet today as well. I have no idea about how often they should be moving etc!


----------



## Inge

Urgh I hate oh!!! Just joking :haha: Hes given me his flu :growlmad: After I looked after him as well! I went into work this morning and I got told I could go home, also got my letter to say that wednsesday will be my last working day :cry: apparently nobody had my phone number:shrug: even though everybody has it and the area manager has it too :growlmad: so they couldnt call me in :dohh: I have achey ribs, a sneeze fest going on and the room is freezing even with the heating on thanks to a nice damp draughty room :growlmad: just want to go to bed but I cant get comfy :wacko:


----------



## 24/7

Meow, I just popped in to ask the same thing!! I have noticed over the last three days, that Sam is much less active, and when he does move it doens't seem to be with so much force, and it is mainly just after prompting from me or OH?! I'm trying not to be too flappy, but it really is difficult, because it is all so unknown and scary.... I have decided though, if he is still quiet by monday I'm going to ring MW and just ask. If he wasn't moving at all I'd go now, but he is moving, just not quite the same. xx


----------



## Inge

maybe because of a growth spurt? so the baby gets less active as they grow?:shrug:


----------



## 24/7

For us it could be the start of IUGR because of the cord, so we have that as an extra worry, but because I'm so aware of that, I'm analysing everything and worrying. xx


----------



## meow951

Well i looked on the count the kick website and it says that 10 movements a day sin't necessarily what to look out for. It should be anything abnormal to YOUR babies movements as some babies are quiet all the time while some are very active.

He has had literally a couple of quiet days in the whole time i've been feeling him move and he usually perks up the next day. Hmmm not sure what to do really? Don't want to make a fuss over nothing IYKWIM?


----------



## Inge

24/7 :hugs: you could call your midwife if your worried? Im relagated to bed now as I cant being doing with sitting up. I have a 2ltr bottle of orange juice with my name on it to get through :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I know exactly what you mean meow, it's so difficult to decide all the time whats right and whats not?! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Having gone through this a week a go ladies i can assure you your MWs will not be impressed you waited a few days 'to see'!! I was told typically you should feel the baby move 10 times in a 24 hour period. This can be 10 times in 2 minutes, and then nothing, or 10 small jolts separately over the day. Each tiny kick or wiggle counts as 1 movement so if he kicks 3 times in 30 seconds thats 3 movements. However, she also said any change in reduced movement pattern with your baby should be discussed with your MW, whithout hesitation (I was proper told off for waiting until the weekend had passed) my MW said that pregnancy isnt a 9-5 job!! She said at this stage the babys are a bit small to be monitored as they move off a lot, but they can at least check heart beats and if they think necessary do further scans. So ladies I guess that means if you are worried... pick up your notes and find the number for your out of hours oncall MW! But if it helps, I didnt feel fidget for 3 maybe more days and now he is as active and strong as he was before, personally I think he was turned inwards, maybe he was just resting, I dont know, but hearing his heart beat on the doppler gave me lots of reassurance, even though it still took hours to feel a movement after wards!

Morning ladies :) lol

Inge, really sorry about your work and your cold now too :hugs: As one door closes, another one opens hun, just keep looking forward to see which door..... something will work out!!

I got a later today confirming my dates, yay!!! I definitely leave week end 4th March and Im due back 2nd January 2012 unless I want the unpaid additional leave (which I dont, I dont think) lol Scary mary huh means that my baby is real close to being here!! Can't believe Im actually in 3rd trimester!!! I think I need to start dismantling and building furniture, I dont know I woke up and it just felt ever so close! lol


----------



## 24/7

He seems busier today, thankfully!!

Don't get me started on mat leave, I rung yesterday as heard nothing, and it hadn't been processed at all, and only three weeks to go now, grrrrr!! I can't leave without it being processed, yet its their fault!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Did you send in your MatB1 form by the end of your 25th week of pregnancy??? If so, you can leave hun, you have given them adequate notice. Mine isnt in payrol yet, this was just a letter from HR, they can sort it at their peril so long as I get a wage lol


----------



## 24/7

I handed it in at exactly 20 weeks, so a month and a bit ago now, grrr!!! They are just being difficult!!!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I wouldnt worry then hun, they dont have any ground to refuse it, and they have to honour your chosen dates to leave so long as its within the guidelines of the rights to maternity leave. The only time they can try and refuse you leave or pay is if you dont hand the form in by 25 weeks :hugs:

Im a little bit disappointed. Ive waited weeks to dismantle a unit thats been in my hallway for ages lol (it was super heavy so kinda got left there a long while ago lol) anyway, to move the wardrobes around I had to dismantle it so I could get passed it (didnt want the unit was just too heavy to move any further lol) and Ive been putting it off. Today I get my hammer and screwdrivers all ready to take it to pieces and its put together on twist and lock screws. All I needed was 1 flat head screwdriver, and about 5 minutes of my time and its now all in pieces ready to be loaded int he car. Total anticlimax I was hoping for some action rofl... plus slightly annoyed I left it so long now knowing how easy it was, its been a right pain for weeks and months in the way lol Oh well hopefully the wardrobe will need some hammer action and woman frenzy ha ha although its from the same set so probably not... best go empty it and see lol


----------



## 24/7

Good luck!! Our nursery furniture arrived today so were ready for action too!! :d xx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on third tri!

100 days left for me! Can't wait to meet my little guy.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow Bizy double figires tomorrow!! congratulations hun! You know tomorrow it'll all feel 100 million times closer!!! 

well the wardrobe was all twist and lock too so its easily dismantled, no hammer needed :( Suppose given my condition its a good thing rofl, but I am slightly disappointed lol Least its all done, hey I may even move the wardrobe later and build the hammock ;) i feel like I want to babyfy the house now, for weeks \ive been storing it all up in boxes out of the way, now i want it to take over, I suddenly feel ready omg yay!


----------



## Inge

grr wer number 8 and 9 in line for 2 houses on council, bidding list :dohh: So close but so far too :haha: My throat is killing me but cant sleep much longer then a few minutes at a time cos Leo is really jumpy and fidgetty today. He was active nearly all day yesterday too :thumbup: Hope my being ill doesnt affect him too much :nope:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Meow, movements will become less frequent at this point, as there's less room for him to move around. If you are truly worried, though, do not hesitate to contact your midwife. Anberlin used to move around like it was nobody's business, but since I started placement, I barely feel her in the day anymore, because I'm so busy paying attention to my student's and intervening on physical behaviours. I have noticed, though, that if I wake up in the middle of the night, she's squirming like a mad woman with an agenda. A lot of babies at this point also do tend to move more in the night when we're relaxing, because during the day when we're moving, we're pretty much rocking them to sleep.

Hope that helped!!

Ladies, I feel so refreshed this morning. I went to bed at 9:00pm and didn't wake up until 8:30am this morning, with the exception of the little rendezvous at 2:00am with my husband...guess my body need it...and the sleep too.


----------



## Inge

BrandiCanucks said:


> Ladies, I feel so refreshed this morning. I went to bed at 9:00pm and didn't wake up until 8:30am this morning, with the exception of the little rendezvous at 2:00am with my husband...guess my body need it...and the sleep too.

lol at the 2am :haha: OH was adamant that he was going straight to sleep last night but he did get undressed for bed so to me thats an invitation! :haha:


----------



## meow951

Brandi- I think you might be right! OH has told me that past few nights that he's been woken up by being kicked in the back :haha: Doesn't wake me though so that's fine.

He's been moving a bit today, i think he's changed postion so it's not feeling as strong.


----------



## luckyme225

Speaking of maternity leave I only have two more work weeks left. I go back to work tonight so I will be telling myself this over and over through my 7 day stretch.


----------



## MilosMommy7

well ladies, i made my first 3rd trimester post! lol. still feels like yesterday i was waiting to know if it was a boy or girl!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Brandi glad you had a good night sleep, and enjoyed your rendez vous ;) lol

yay for your fast approaching laternity leave Lucky :) and for your first 3rd tri post milos :)

Wow i had a busy busy day! lol I have dismantled all the furniture I no longer need, I have also taken it to the recycle centre and completely cleared the space. Ive been to Bangor got Joshua more new footwear (darn that child grows fast lol) Ive finished buying all the things we need for our labour/ over night bags. Ive done the grocery shopping, tided the lounge, tided Joshua's bedroom, sold his old TV (yay!!) and got his new one, and cleared the unit for it, and now Im finally sat having 2 minutes!! These BHs are definitely strong lol wow lol I was supposed to be cooking a cottage pie too, that may be tomorrow now think I'll order in a take out lol


----------



## heyyady

I've been worrying about how to do kick counts with the two- how do I know which is which? etc- dr said to monitor movement in general and go with my instinct. If I'm worried at all, call in, that's what they're there for!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ha ha I love my pregnancy hormones... only in pregnancy could I get away with crying at Legally Blonde 2 lololol... I LOVE that film cant believe it got me choked up though rofpmsl


----------



## heyyady

Printable Kick Count sheet :)

https://healthpages.org/pdfs/kick-counts-chart.pdf


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My hormones have me in a particularly snappy and sarcastic mood today...just a warning.

I nearly went hormonal on a girl on another pregnancy website for posting about how she and her boyfriend had sex through the back end 4 weeks ago and she pulled up her pants and went about her day, and now was wondering if she's pregnant. Who DOESN'T clean themselves after ANY sort of intercourse, especially the back end kind? I'd hate to be her boyfriend after a BJ, lmao.

My pregnancy rage is usually taken out through the car horn at the idiots who don't signal a lane change or turn. My rage got the better of me yesterday and I actually gave a lady the finger for cutting me off when not signalling. I've never gone that far before.


----------



## 24/7

Yuck, how unsavoury!!

Well the furniture is out the boxes now, OH managed to wait an hour after getting in from work!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh erm.. yes brandi.. nice!! lol She more likely to have an infection not a baby!

Lol 24/7 bless him! I havent moved the 2nd wardrobe to the other room, so still no hammock built, so I didnt build the nursing station or swing just incase I dont get the wardrobe moved tomorrow as I'd have no where to store my hammock boxed lol


----------



## 24/7

LOL!! :D

I love it, I'm going to let him build it all, but then no matress until I go on maternity leave, and no sorting out anything else, a nice compromise!! Good luck tomorrow!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sounds like a good compromise hun lol

Arghh Im having a nightmare with facebook and/or hotmail! My facebook account keeps having the password changed, and I know its not me, Ive reported it and regained control of my account but its happened loads. Then I tried to change the password on my hotmail to make sure all was ok, and it said my password wasnt recoignised, then asked me a stupid security question with any possible answer I cant remember lol So in the end Ive had to set up a new email account, regain control of facebook, then change email accounts on fb, then change passwords on fb, then change password on new email account, and change other passwords too just to make sure. Now i dont have a single password that matches and and i have baby brain and I dont know if Im going to remember what goes with what lolol I hope thats the end of it now, seriously why would anyone try to hack into my facebook??? lolololol I seriously have nothing of any interest to anyone but me lol


----------



## lisaf

I had an unauthorized log-in on my facebook from Moscow, lol... they didn't do anything or change anything. 
that sounds like a nightmare new!

We got the nursery emptied out of non-baby stuff... vacuumed and shampooed the carpet. Now its drying and tomorrow we start setting up the furniture!! yikes!!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

It was a nightmare Lisa! I think it happened 4 or 5 times in total. I have now totally deactivated the email address that was originally set up on the fb account as i think that was the source of the problem. Ive also had to reset all passwords on the bridging email account I used, and set up a totally new email account to register onto facebook... Im so not computer literate so I was just randomly doing things to make it secure lol Although it now seems ok on the new email address and new password, nothing has been tampered with since I did it! 

When you ladies have your nurseries all built and ready we so want photos!!! Joshua had a nursery, I feel kinda bad fidget wont be having one, but once he is big enough to move into his own room, hopefully I will have a bigger house and be able to give him a nursery/toddler room :)


----------



## BizyBee

I am so bored tonight. OH is doing night skiing with some of our friends and I have absolutely nothing to do. I could work on report cards but I can't get motivated to do that. Ugh! I really want to go out to dinner but my friend canceled since her daughter is sick. I've pretty much laid on the couch for hours, which is not like me.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww Bizy! Im bored too, although I quite possibley should go to bed lol Sorry you cant go for your meal! Find a good movie and stay curlled up on the sofa!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arghhhhhh october due dates are flooding in!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummy3

Omg october!!

New, this must be a late night for you? 

We're in a new place now and the internet/tv working:happydance: Boxes everywhere tho, must get hubby on to them before he starts work on monday.

Spent most of the day trying to figure out the new health insurance, sooo confusing!

Eilidh is a seriously active baby, her record atm is 9 straight hours of kicking :shock: but every baby is different, even among my 4 its varied, if worried go check it out.

Quick question too, is anyone else losing any plug? I;m getting it checked at my new ob on tuesday but eondered if anyone else was:flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey mummy, so glad you getting settled in your new home :) 

Yes bit late here, 1am, just watching the end of a film lol 

Sorry if tmi, Ive noticed an increase in thick discharge, my first thought was omg thats my plug, but its been days and I think its just CM, its not so different to Joshuas plug but its not always veined with blood (which his was) so i dont know. I notice it soon after a spell of the stronger BH so guess its all part and parcel, joys huh lol 

Hope you work out your health insurance!! 

Right my film is finished I guess I should sleep, want to get up earlish tomorrow and crack on with the furniture! (its not going to happen, but sounds productive to say it lol).

Night night, have nice evenings over the pond there xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

I have had an increase in CM the past few weeks but have no idea what to look for in a plug?!? Hope you settle quickly in the new place. 

New, can't believe you were still up!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The increase in discharge is partially plug. The plug continually replaces itself, so don't worry. (I asked my midwife at the last appointment).

Me? Bored tonight? Nah! Watching the NHL All Stars Superskills Challenge, but I can't wait until my rough-and-tough hockey games start up again on Tuesday.

Wait...did someone say October??!! One month closer ladies!


----------



## mummy3

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I defo have the increase in discharge but have noticed more and more thick jelly plug, I'm hoping it is just one of this things.

Yeah insurance is just a pain in the butt:growlmad: We have it and I know the name of it lol but for the life of me I can't work out co-pays deductibles etc, don't help that there are like a million different types over here.


----------



## lisaf

lol yeah all the coverage is so different.
Co-pays do not go towards your deductible, lol.... thats one thing I didn't always understand.


----------



## BizyBee

My insurance policy is a good one and it's relatively easy to understand, but I've had one in the past that drove me bonkers. I could never figure out what I was billed for and why! :dohh:


----------



## mummy3

There retty mean huh Lisa, The care over here I really can't fault but it was so much easier with the NHS!


----------



## mummy3

Bizy ,I want to swap with you!

I have no had a HMO, a PPO and some weird plan which was both:wacko: I'm sure if I just had one it would be fine lol but they all keep changing! Hubby is getting a flexible saving account too with his work to keep up. Thankfully they are paying his deductible, last insurance didn't have one though I dont think lol.


----------



## BizyBee

I think mine is a PPO. I don't have a deductible, just a co-pay.


----------



## lisaf

I have a PPO with a $250 deductible
my company did something really messed up once... they did a PPO with a $3,000 deductible, BUT they had a 2ndary insurance set up so that the employees only had to pay $500 ... basically you'd get your doctors bill , fax it in and then they'd bill the compay and pay the doctor


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Been quiet tonight, ladies. Having a pity party...let's just say that I am beyond thankful that my daughter is completely oblivious to what she is fighting. I hope she is always content and happy being who she is because, although I love her like there's no tomorrow, I still find myself struggling to accept all she goes through.

Going to bed now...good night, ladies.


----------



## 24/7

Have had a breakfast in honour of wiggler today.... A cereal, yogurt, three lots of sandwiches and a drink, and I am desperate for nachos with salsa and cheese, but am trying to resist until closer to lunchtime. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

morning ladies, shall catch up shortly, not had a chance,

friday leila had a fab birthday, 

but my best friend who is 29 weeks today, had her back waters rupture, and had to go in cos of contracting and had steroids, she only got 1 shot if it cos had allergic reaction so cant have second lot :( just been told to wait and see, and that she may still go term but bubs may have other ideas, so have been busy helping her out x


----------



## wild2011

just saw a couple of u asking about movement, as new said reallhy though my mw's here and from girls have always said, baby will change patterns and as goes one they will fee different, they let us go in to be checked here if we havnt felt 10 movements, like new said within a few seconds mins or hours aslong as 10 in 24 hours, i havnt had many kicks today /yest but have felt him move, and he could be in an awkward position and thats why its not as per normal, as long as feel movement of any sort try not to panick. x


----------



## 24/7

Sam seems to be back to his best, went crazy when I went to bed lats night, and woke me up this morning doing the same, and has been much busier today, he must have sensed it was time to stop being a lazy bum and make his mummy happy. :D

OH is building furniture now!! :D:D:D:D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Omg whats with the PPOs and IM whatevers lol.. we have a thing called NHS and its great... you get ill, you ring up you see a doctor lol SIMPLES! just the way I likes things rofl :haha: sorry me bad... Im sure your system works for you guys!

I got loads more bits done upstairs, I thought Id pop on here say hi, check emails and carry on... soooo not how it went. Came on, msn cant access, emails cant access.... I thought I had fixed this last night arghhhhhh so now Ive had to go through a very thorough valdation process with windows live .... I swear these are the people we want protecting our government and privacy files!!!! We'd never have documents on a train again.... the MI5 and secret service peoples could learn heaps from the Windows Live team pmsl Now i just have to wait up to 24hours to see if I have provided enough details about my account to regain control and be given a new password lol With baby brain, I seriosuly dont know if I have lol 

Wild Im really sorry about your friend, I hope her little baby stays in for a few more weeks, but 29 weeks is ok, they'll both be ok no matter what happens :hugs:

24/7 thats a lot of breakfast lolol... I dont know how you girls can eat in the morning lol If I get up at 7am I cant eat until about 10am at the earliest (then its usually nearer 11am lol) Cant wait to see the furniture built!!!

I asked Joshua if he was going to help me move the stuff upstairs and he was like ermm no way!! Then I said it was to make space for his baby brothers bed to be built.. I never seen him do such a good job lol All we have left to move is the wardrobe, but I moved it by myself last time (albeit I wasnt 27 weeks pregnant lol) but I remember it being very light and easy to walk no lifting needed lol Then I just got some serious tidying to do lol I kept way too much junk in the spare wardrobe (which is now at the tip lol) it was just a dumping ground for all things I didnt really know what to do with lol


----------



## wild2011

i hope so new, baby is measuring really small, and a close friend of ours had the same at 32 weeks and bubs is extremely ill and in intensive care, so u can imagion how nervous she is, another frined of mine had hers at 25 weeks on the toilet at home and bubs is perfectly fine tho 1 yrs old now and a big chunky healthy baby so jsut trying to comfort her best i can x


----------



## new_to_ttc

It will be all ok hun, you'll see :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - Wow, thats quite a breakfast! :thumbup:

Wild - I hope your friends bubba stays put a while longer :hugs:

I'M HOME!!!!!!! Me and Dylan missed OH so much we decided to come home early, I talked to my mum and she said we can stay at hers whenever we want so me, OH and Dylan will be staying at my mums for 1-2 weekends a month now to destress us. :thumbup:

OH and Dylan have gone down the shops to pick up some stuff for dinner so I have the flat to myself for an hour. After how hectic it was at my mums its nice to just sit down and enjoy the silence :haha: 

Dylans eating fantastically at the moment, I am so proud of him! He also found my mums HUGE box of lego and he LOVES it. Can't wait til he is 5 so I can buy him loads of it. :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Welcome home wiggler. :D:D

We have no built the wardobe, and filled it with all out baby bits, and then when mat leave starts I'm going to wash it all and sort through it etc, but nice to be able to see the floor in there now. :p OH is currently making the chest of drawers, while I make a roast beef dinner, YUM!! xx


----------



## wild2011

yayyy 24 cant wait to see pics of it :) welcome home wiggler, hope neighbours upstairs dont piss u off for a while, im paiting bathroom and almost done now x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Welcome home wiggler :)

I just looked in 3rd tri and seen the 'what to put in your labour bag' thread, omg seriously I was so underpacked! lol Im also a little worried about carseat etc.. I have to plan as if Im going to be totally alone (I have no idea if family will make it on time or even be in the counrty lol) and I dont want to ask friends because I have no times or dates and I dont want them to be 'on call'. Do you think they'll let me home on the bus with no carseat after he arrives? Or would i look like a total head case if I turn up with carseat in tow, and get a taxi home? (assuming I cant drive myself in to the hospital.. hmmm i doubt this would be possible lol) Also everyone is packing 2 bags lol... I hadnt planned on this lol I might just use my baby bag to put in the labour stuff I need and pack everything else in the small case I have which should then be able to be left to aside until I move to the ward. On top of this I have Joshuas bag to pack, in which he needs clothes, school uniform, nightwear, karate clothes, teddy, comfy blanket, toiletries arghhhh it would be so much easier to know when it was all going to take place lol my friend said she'll keep Joshua to his usual routine of school/clubs etc but it might be easter holidays in which case he going to need day time clothes and spares lol 

Im starting to wish i wasnt to high risk and i could have a home birth lol me thinks this would have been simpler lol


----------



## lisaf

lol, the most confusing part for me is knowing what we need in the US! We stay in the hospital for longer, but the hospital also provides more (maternity pads, even mesh underwear, hospital gown, diapers and blankets/basic clothes, hats etc for baby, formula if you need it etc etc!).

The insurance thing confuses us here too!! Lol! the good news is that its just as simple to SEE a doctor here, its just an issue of paying for it or going to the right doctor to make sure its cheaper and covered by insurance.


----------



## wild2011

new by law you are required to leave the hospital with a car seat, they escort you to the car in most places and wont even allow you to go by taxi or bus without one, its a big big no no, they wont allow it anywhere in UK. so you will need to arrange for it to be brought to hospital with you or for you before u go home, xxxx


----------



## wild2011

i remember my best buddy ( the one whos waters went) having her last, she doesnt drive they dont even travel by taxi, all on foot or bus, she was made to stay there till someone went to buy one from argos just to go home, they wouldnt allow her to walk home with the pram either, the car seats still sat there from the one time she ised it for her son. her other kids are all alot older and she didnt have to have one back then, she was like a raging bull lol.i dod warn her but she was having none of it,


----------



## mummy3

Aww wild I hope your friends baby stays in a few more weeks:hugs:

24/7 that sounds like an awesome breakfast!

New, I don't think you would look odd turning up with a carseat, I'm pretty sure they wont discharge you without one?

Lisa, lol at the mesh undies, I had a fetching pair when I was aditted a couple of weeks ago, they don't like you wearing your own:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Lisa, yes we dont have them complications after we seen the doctor, hell here in Wales we even get our medication free lol (English ladies have to pay unless on low income!)

Some hospitals provide stuff here too, but I guess it depends if you fussy on brands etc, like for nappies etc, also hospital gowns (here) arent the most comfortable, and believe me you want to make sure the stuff in your control is the most comfortable lol When i had Joshua we were provided with milk, I dont know if this hopsital does (but I wont need it! lol) Maternity pads etc also provided, but again, if you want something more comfortable you need to bring in the brand of your choice. I think Joshua was provided with a hat, but sleepsuits etc we're expected to provide, although they do have basics for those occassions where baby didnt wait for you to get home and bring in a nicely packed hospital bag lolol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes Wild I thought that was the ruling, but wasnt sure how it played if travelling by bus/walking. Oh well I guess my labour room will also have carseat in it ha ha Thier stupid rules, and I cant guarantee someone able to bring it in for me lol.. it would mean giving a handful of peaople a house key and seeing which one was free on that day, cant be arsed going there lolol I cant believe they made your friend buy one thats way bad, if she wasnt taking transport she should have been allowed to leave with a pram. I do understand the safety aspect, but if you dont use a car???? Grrrrrrr I can just imagine me clambering into delivery with ward case, labour bag and a carseat ffs :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Small disaster with the drawers, the wood has split. :( M&P better be ready for me at 8am tomorrow morning when I ring up and put on my cross voice!! xx


----------



## 24/7

And our hospital supply nothing, so I will be needing a very large labour bag!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

uh oh.. feel sorry for the M&P assistant that picks up the phone lol

When Im proper miffed I always start 'ok so I know this isnt directly your fault, but as you chose to work in customer services for such a crap company that requires customers to complain Im afraid you'll have to accept my annoyance at..... ' ha ha Then I go off on one lol (I do feel less guilty for it though lol)

Im not taking a lot in my labour bag lol, nightie, sleepsuit, vest, cardigan, nappy, camera, maybe some sweets thats it. Might throw in a magazine too as I know Im being put on a stupid drip thing that means Im bedbound for most of the labour, but I'll be having pethidine, so hopefully will sleep lolol All my wash stuff, clean pjs, nursing tops/bras babys clean clothes etc etc will be in a separate ward bag I wont need any of that in the delivery suite. ha ha and car seat, oh Im going to look and feel such a fool lolol


----------



## 24/7

I am very cross, thankfully have calmed down a bit now, so it was probably a good they were closed when I rang earlier. :p

Your bag sounds similar to mine. :D How many maternity pads (duvets) and breast pads (buvets - bra duvets) should I take with me? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was hoping not to use maternity pads lol (didnt need them with Joshua) but I will take 1 pack (think its 10 in a pack) you can get any more from hospital they will not leave you without lolol... Im also taking 1 pack of Always ultra long, I personally think they will be enough, and so much more comfortable than maternity bricks lol As for breast pads no idea, again did not need these with Joshua (never leaked, never opened the 1 box I had lol), but as Im BF, I will take a box, has 40 in it, I doubt I will need it all, but no point splitting the box lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There's so much unneccesary equipment that is said is supposed to go into the labour bag. Having had two hospital babies, one whom was in the NICU for a week, I can honestly say all you really need is a few toiletries (toothbrush/toothpaste, shampoo/conditioner, hairbrush), a change of clothes for yourself (pack a few pairs of underwear though), a few sleepers or outfits for the baby and that's about it. I think a lot of us women panic and overpack. Even during the week-long stay for my NICU son, I overpacked and didn't use half the stuff I had packed, and I had packed for a maximum 2 day stay, lol!

This time, I've packed 5 sleepers and a going-home outfit, toiletries, a blanket, two sets of clothes for myself, one for labour and one for going home in, and a small pack of diapers. My hospital provides Huggies and I hate Huggies with a passion. Oh, I'm also taking my pump along and a two-pack of pacifiers. I installed my car seat base today and plan to add the car seat around 37 weeks. Our hospital doesn't escort you to your car because they're lazy. You have to bring the seat up and show them, and they inspect it to make sure it's in good condition and not expired before they'll discharge your baby.

I hope to get out of the hospital ASAP after having Anberlin. My hospital sucks.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont remember what I took or used with Joshua lol but I had my parents in and out bringing and taking things so no idea lol Im not taking masses of things, live in pjs until they let me go, then clothes, and fidget just needs sleepsuits and vests, and not many lol and of course toiletries lol Im taking my own towel though, after a shower I dont want a tiny rough white!! towel which Id get supplied Id feel way to paranoid lol


----------



## 24/7

We have to bring our own towels, nothing provided, hmph!! Next weekend I'm going to go to primark and get pyjamas, knickers, socks, towel, dressing gown and some travel toiletries in boots and start my bag, which i also need to buy, Sam bits are going in my free boots changing bag separately. x


----------



## 24/7

Do I need slippers too? xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Only if you don't want dirty socks or you don't want to wear your shoes


----------



## 24/7

Think I will get a pair then, I cant bear bits on my socks!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

You need slippers or flipflops, you wont be allowed to walk round in socks or bare feet! But Id only get a light dressing gown, if you usually wear one at all because the wards are often really warm for the babies. Im taking pj bottoms and nursing vests, which I intend on living in my entire BFing experience lolol (vest not pjs lol) and a cardigan to cover my shoulders if Im cold, Im not taking a dressing gown. You wont need it in labour either because it gets a bit hot and bothered there too lol... flannel and cold water be more useful lol


----------



## 24/7

In only getting a dressing gown as I know I will feel all exposed otherwise, I don't usually wear one.... Usually I wear grandad type pyjamas, but I'm not sure what sort to get to take.... Should I take a couple of vests like you new too? Gosh I have no idea!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im just planning on making things easier for me, if your are BFing, then something that unbuttons, or nursing vests with the clips on the straps I personally think would be easier. Im taking a couple of vests in case I leak (not sure how these milky boob things work ha ha) but just 1 pair of pj bottoms, and plenty of underwear. If you're bottle feeding then get anything that will make you comfortable. Im not getting a gown, I dont wear them and well you'll be so wrapped up in Sam (and me fidget) you wont really care about exposing yourself lol


----------



## hopefulmama

As for my hospital bag, for me:
slippers, robe, clothes to go home in, pajama pants, nursing tops, a couple pairs of thick socks, body wash, shampoo, conditioner, lotion, lip balm, a few pairs of cotton undies, pads, nursing bra and pads, a pillow, ipod and dock, camera, bottled water, juice box and snacks.


----------



## mummy3

Take slippers, with my first I got through loads and loads of duvets and buvets:haha: so make sure you have plenty! I'm packing a suitcase lol, shortest time I've been in having a baby was just shy of 2 weeks.

Take lots of snacks and drinks as well, you cant guarentee you will like the food and if like me you get peckish during the night, esp when bfing. Magazines/books etc are invaluable.


----------



## Wiggler

I have my hospital bag finally, going to get a nice towel to put in it, not going to bother with a dressing gown. So just jammies, some comfy clothes to go home in, undies, toiletries, many many pads (OMG I underestimated last time and hospital pads ore not nice on stitches :rofl:) comfy socks, and a few bits for baby. Oh yea, and my mountain of food, drinks, magazines and my netbook :)
I'm not taking many breast pads with me, you don't really leak much at all til your milk comes in, then its like a broken tap :rofl:

I've already picked what clothes I am wearing home, some loose jogging bottoms (The way my tummy felt after Dylan was born made me feel icky so loose clothes made me feel a bit better) one of my comfy tops and a nice cardi. Bubs will be nice and snug in his/her nice babygrow and cardi :)

I thinkn baby is happy to be home, he/she has been kicking me LOADS since I got home :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

hopefulmama said:


> As for my hospital bag, for me:
> slippers, robe, clothes to go home in, pajama pants, nursing tops, a couple pairs of thick socks, body wash, shampoo, conditioner, lotion, lip balm, a few pairs of cotton undies, pads, nursing bra and pads, a pillow, ipod and dock, camera, bottled water, juice box and snacks.

Thank you for reminding me. I want me iPod too.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Think Im just going to come home in leggings and a top. Im taking baby a warm coat becaue it may be spring warm, but here its never that warm and he wont have adjusted to external heat changes so want to make sure he is snug. 

so i got 1 pj bottom, 2/3 nursing vests, 2 nursing bras, plenty knickers, 3 socks, nightie for labour, clothes to come home. Then 3 sleepsuits/ vests, nappies, 1 cardigan, coming home outfit and coat for baby, plus toiletries and a towel, simples yeah??? lol


----------



## wild2011

good reason to take dressing gown even if u dont tie it up - u will leak alot to start with and theres nothing worse than a huge patch of blood on bum showing is a life saver if person opposite has crowd of people and u need to get up to see to baby, ive been there! lol

also, hopefully most hosps will atleast provide towel for straight after labour, if not you will need several, as quick as ur clean ull be ocvered in blood waste down again and unfortunatly its a tlwel between legs while u quickly put clohtes on and 1-2 huge pads ( hospital ones r mahoosive take advantage for the first hour or so, then switch to ur own not so big lol ) i went through boxes of breast pads, but was only in hospital for 1 day so 1 box was plenty for then.

baby hats here r vile looks like end of an old pair of tights, dh always changes it as quick as theyvr put it on, vile! they also have a small colourful gown like the hospital ones that tie at back for babys, they always put them on here till uve showered and settled then its up to u to change, i kept the gowns off all the girls, as a keepsake lol

new- tip, expect to bleed a fair bit more than with first, u tend to with each subsequent bubs though not always the case better be prepared lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh and I'll pop in some sweets/snacks and magizines I guess, although definitely didnt take any of that with Joshua lol


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds good new!

I'm not bothering with nursing vest tops, I'm just going to buy cheapie loose vest tops and slide it down to feed bubs, saves a fortune :haha: I am so cheap!

I hope you mean 3 pairs of socks, or do you have an extra leg? :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes, wild, and the postpartum cramps and contractions hurt more with each delivery as well, especially while breatfeeding.

I think when I go into labour, I'm just going to show up at the hospital without pants on. They're only coming off anyway.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh the MWs dressed Joshua for me, but maybe thats because I was taken to theatre, although Im sure they asked me for his sleepsuit and vest before labour kicked in fully and they put it on a heater for him ready. No idea how this hospital works though, lol I didnt bleed after Joshua, maybe Im underestimating a natural delivery ha ha


----------



## wild2011

haha 3 legs :haha: 
i didnt get sweets or snacks sent dh to get grapes and fruit etc, i start healthy eating as soon as bubs here or i be size of house lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler 3 pairs!!! lolol

Im trying to get some nursing vests off ebay lolol I know Im going to be out a lot for feeding etc so long term I want to make this as easy as possible so I dont give up lol but if I have to I will buy them new (think George do them quite cheap, not sure lol)


----------



## wild2011

did u labour naturally new? omg i bled n bled and bled and it only gets worse with each one, as branid said the pain gets worse, omg last time round i thought i was in labour again and ive been told to expect worse this time, they went on for 48 hours, and most people on 4th plus babies have no pain relief for labour then pain relief for after pains, hopefully not so bad this time as i wont be bf, wishful thinking i think tho x


----------



## new_to_ttc

when I was in labour eating was the last thing on my mind lol (if you having gas and air u will not want food) lol and afterwards a sandwich would do me lol but I may throw a bag in just incase. 

Wiggler will you get wireless at the hospital if you taking your netbook or do you have a dongle?


----------



## Wiggler

Noooo wild, Don;t say things like that! Scary :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

New - doubtful there will be wireless there, and I don't hve a dongle, but OH has a posh internet phone and an internet package so will be able to get online and keep you ladies updated, cm by cm :rofl:
I'm going to use the netbook for films and games in case I have another epidural, labour is sooooo boring when you have pain releif :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I went into natural labour, which was then induced to speed it up, but I delivered naturally then had a retained placenta so it was removed in theatre, I assume this is why I had no bleeding after??? but I didnt bleed, and 28 days later a normal light period arrive lol This time Im getting the medication to break up the placenta during labour so it shouldnt retain or need theatre, but Im not assuming anything will go to plan lol


----------



## wild2011

i didnt have afterpains with number 2, number 3 was the baddy, i dont know many who have had bad ones with number 2 so dont panic lol oim preparing u for number 3 and beyond lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha wiggler.... noooo dont go down epidural route, get pethidine, you can sleep away the bordem lololol (ffs bordem in labour oh dear we sooo not setting a good example to these first time mummys lol)


----------



## wild2011

in that case prepare for bleeding incase, cos if u do this time, it really is an astonishing ammount, heavy is not the word though it calms down quite quickly. x


----------



## wild2011

boredom lmfao i wish mine will be over in minutes i only get time for gas and air lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

ok so do you recommend 2 packs of maternity bricks, or will the Always ultra long be adequate enough?? lol


----------



## Wiggler

They dont offer pethidine at my hospital, just diamorphine and the anti-sickness they give with it makes me puke my guts up (LMAO they thought it wasn't working so I ended up with 2 anti-sickness injections and LOADS of full stregnth pills to stop me puking, they all made it loads worse :dohh:) So no more injectables like that, just gas and air, or if I have another back labour a nice relaxing epi :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

shoot, I best find out what this hospital offer lolol.... I want pethidine lol I remember them waking me up with Joshua, 'Christine, Christine honey you're 10 cms we need you to start pushing'... ha ha f*ck that Im snoozing!!! lolololol


----------



## wild2011

lmfao, id have several packs, i couldnt consider ne thing other than maternity pads for alteast 3-4 days with number 2+ x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Im so glad i came here tonight, all this good news lolol.... these after pains things are worse when BF right??? :( lol although the way I see it, more pain, more pulling, flatter tummy ... yeah yeah yeah??? Dont shatter my illusions lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

I snoozed with the epi in, it was great, until my stupid cervix wouldn't dilate properly, then had loads of different poeple putting their hands in my ladyparts, kinda hard tho snooze through that! :haha:

Will you ladies be allowing students in to veiw your labour? I said I didn't mind, but then they brought in 6-7 students in when everything went tits up and I had doctors poking my cervix and trying to take some blood from Dylan, having 10+ people all staring at my ladyparts was very uncool. Deffo NO students this time :haha:


----------



## MilosMommy7

i feel so akward sometimes when the baby starts kicking when me and OH are having sex or something :blush: lol


----------



## wild2011

lol new im saying nuffink, :lol:


----------



## MilosMommy7

wiggler - i took an hour nap when i got the epi too. lol and we put a movie in and stuff and it was very relaxing. i allowed students. the most that came in were like 5. and that was when they were giving me the epi. this time i dont think i want students. but i'm still unsure. i feel bad denying them the opportunity to learn.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I usually dont mind, I had so many doctors and stuff there anyway, I had students too but one of the pulled so hard on the chord it started to tear and well Im very grateful to the emergency team for that one they couldnt have got me in theatre any quicker, so I would be worried about having a student there, but they can watch with the MWs and if there are no complications assisst. I know they need experience, but not at the expense of my life!

The placenta removal was sooo weird... legs in stirrups, a man pushing his hand on my tummy and another man with his hand in there.. and they were talking about what they were doing that evening etc etc lol there was no divide up I could see it all just not feel it ..... weird!!! lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol milos Im the same!!! lol He always kicks right at the wrong time lolol \especially now he is starting to turn head down omg bless him that would feel weird and slightly wrong. My friend is convinced fidget is going to poke him on the head as soon as he is big enough lololol


----------



## MilosMommy7

lol! a friend of my sisters said that she knew someone who was 39w and when they were having sex the guy said he felt the babies head and she said he was crazy. well that night her water broke. when the baby came out it had a bruise on its head!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Isaiah was delivered so quickly that my obstetrician didn't make it to the hospital in time. I am thankful his student was there to deliver or I would have had Isaiah on my own. It was one hour from the time I arrived at the hospital (the second time that morning) to when he was completely out.

This time I'm with a midwife and don't mind students again. Canada is very short on doctors. Any opportunity to teach a doctor-in-progress to make sure we have enough doctors here is reason enough for me to not mind students.

As for epidurals...NO FLIPPING WAY!!! I had it with Zoe and ended up with 86 stitches because I had a reaction to it, which made me throw up. She was born all at once, very quickly, and tore me very badly. Because of that tear, to this day, I still have issues with my lady parts. I didn't have it with Isaiah, though, and only 7 stitches. It was nice to be able to walk around 3 hours after giving birth like I was visiting and not a new mom. I much preferred my labour with Isaiah over Zoe`s and plan on an epidural-free labour again.


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha (sorry not laughing lolol) I expect sex all the time near my due date baby will just have to close his eyes and ears lolol


----------



## Wiggler

So ladies, what would be your ideal birth?

Mine would be a quick labour (last one was 33 hours) all contraction pain in my belly and NONE is my back (last time I had both, but the pain in my bump was sooooo managable compared to the feeling of being stood on by an obese elephant on my back) and being active during labour. Ideally I would love to give birth at home, but with all the complaications last time I want to be in hospital for my own peace of mind.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sex put me into labour with Isaiah at 38w2d. He was due December 13, 2008 and the one day I didn't want him to be born on was December 1. December 1 is my MIL's anniversary with her 4th, yes, 4th husband, and also my deadbeat dad's birthday.

Well, the silly husband just had to be horny at 11:30pm on November 30 and we had sex. Less than 4 hours later, I was in labour, and Isaiah was born at 11:15am on December 1. There was no way I could hold him in there until midnight, so the little bugger was born on the ONE DAY I didn't want him to be born on.


----------



## new_to_ttc

ideal labour? little snooze wake up a mum again??? lolol nooo its all worth it honestly!! Ideally no complications (miconium with Joshua and retained placenta). Id like to be able to manage on my own at home until the very near end, (doubtful as I need this darn drip and meds) just complication free would make me happy. In a perfect world it'll be april, I'll have plenty of warning, my parents would get here on time, mum would be holding my hand talking me threw it, dad will have Joshua and keep him calm, and joshua can meet his brother when I do... but I know I wont get what I want :(


----------



## wild2011

ideally for me as quick and problem free as my others, and another home birth, we shall see tho lol x


----------



## MilosMommy7

an ideal labor? hmm. i want a medicine free mixed with milo's labor. all the contractions were in my stomach and totally managable. i'd hope it was 10hrs or less (with milo it was 16hrs). NOT induced like last time. ididnt tear with him thankfully. milo had miconium and had a little trouble breathing. so i'm hoping theres none of that this time.


----------



## 24/7

Eeek!! How often do you have to change maternity pads? I'm really worried about them leaking etc?! :o xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Im going to take Wilds advice, and hope its not that bad lol I was literally just writing down what I need and I put maternity pads - LOTS ha ha ha not bad seeing as I only bought 1 pack and thought that'd be too many lol

Going for a semi hot bath now, my little fidget can apparently tolerate it better now, so im going to enjoy a bath thats not warm and verging on the cold side lol


----------



## luckyme225

My ideal labor would just be fast, 5 hours start to finish but I highly doubt that is going to happen. One can dream though right?


----------



## Wiggler

To begin with I changed my pads really often, every hour or so.

I just ordered BT Vision! Yippee!!!!!!! I hope they don;t take too long to deliver it....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You never know!! They told me I'd have at least a 14 hour labour with both, and Zoe was 8 hours 55 minutes start to finish. Isaiah was 7 hours 45 minutes start to finish. When they told me 14 hours with Zoe, I had already been in labour for four hours.

My ideal labour this time around would be 6 hours 30 minutes, no epidural, and minimal to no stitches. I hope to be out of the hospital the same day, if possible.


----------



## 24/7

We can get bt vision in september when it comes to our area, I cant wait!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

My mum has BT vision, and although it is basically just freeview plus, the fact that there is HUNDREDS of films and TV shows to watch on there whenever I want for free really pushed it for me.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hmmm that bath wasnt as hot as i would like lol was a bit warmer though :) Im sick of this rash i keep getting after bathing though grrrr its getting worse, oh well only 3 more months to go lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

ladies I need some advice.... non pregnancy related lol

Im a lazy mere and recently responded to an advert for a local lady looking people people's ironing to do so she could earn a bit of extra cash. She is charging £15 for a basket, full! (and to quote 'as much as you can fit in a regular sized basket') thats a lot of clothing ironed so I was like oh yes will snap it up. Anyway, I just discovered who the lady is and its a friend and a fellow mum from the school. Now I feel really bad. Can I really expect her to do my ironing?? I'd feel so bad dropping off my full basket load lol plus in communication I said it would be a regular thing, so I couldnt just let it be a one off or she'd think she'd done a poor job. Help!!! (she doesnt know yet thats its me!)


----------



## heyyady

Since I know I'm having a cesarean I hope for NO labor- just an uncomplicated surgery and safe birth for my girls :) My BIG wish is that they stay in there til the designated date, and weigh at least 5 lbs each with no other complications so they don't have to be in the NICU. 
My second delivery was a snap compared to the first- I think I bled for all of 4 days! This one I'm not sure what to expect with the bleeding... will I even bleed? 

As Lisa said, they provide a lot of things here at the hospital- so basically I need nursing gowns and robe, toiletries and going home outfits for all of us- also my laptop!!! 
I'll pack some snacks- but mostly will just have my hubby bring me food (Hospital food is Blegh!)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's a tough one, new. There could be many reasons why she wants to take on ironing. Perhaps she's short on cash and needs a little extra to help support her kids?

I'd go for it. Even if you never find out the reason, for me, personally, the thought that it could be to pay rent or keep food in the cupboards for her kids would be enough for me to take on the offer, just to help the kids.

I am proud to announce that Mike and I have finally agreed on a name. ANBERLIN MARIA CLAIRE


----------



## BizyBee

Oh no. We're having the scary birth discussion. I'm kind of in denial of that part. I haven't packed a bag yet, but I'll get to it soon. I'm definitely packing snacks cause I know I'll hate the hospital food. 

I'm in double digits today! :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay Bizy!!


----------



## lisaf

new - I wouldn't assume it will be akward. BUT, when she does find out its you, let her know that if she thinks it would be too akward, then you won't mind if she backs out. 
I pay a friend of mine to watch my dog a few days of the week to give him exercize and so he can play with their dogs. She's out of work and both our dogs love it... I don't find it akward at all (only I am going to feel a bit guilty if I have to stop because I know the money comes in really handy but I'm going to have to stop it at some point because of the cost).

You girls are going to scare hopeful with all this talk of bleeding and placenta issues! :rofl:
My ideal labor is short (6 hours or so, lol), no back labor, no tearing, no pain relief and obviously a healthy baby!


----------



## lisaf

We assembled all the furniture today! But I'm strangely disappointed! :( It was all handed down for free and looks great. But one of the dresser drawers is horribly messed up (the slider is kind of broken) and it will be very hard to find a new slider (not only has to be a precise length, but the drawers have grooves for the slides to fit in so it has to fit that way too).
The crib has drop-down sides, but can be bolted in place. But we have to go buy the bolts, it only came with one :dohh:


----------



## heyyady

22 Weeks 3 days- And I feel like I'm gonna POP!

I'm technically in double digits, too- as I have 14 weeks 1 day to go! (99 days! Eeep!)


----------



## lisaf

A few pictures of the nursery! :)
Some of this furniture may move or get re-arranged or may go into storage, lol.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Misc015-1.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Misc017.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Misc022.jpg


----------



## lisaf

we still have to fit a changing table and a glider in there, lol! So we'll see what ends up happening with the layout! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow hey you do look set to pop hehe

Lisa I love your cot!! Aww looks like your little man is going to have a lovely room, and look at all his tiny clothes awwwww 

Its not scary honest, labour I mean lol and whatever happens its all worth it in the end :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Gah i just wrote out a really long post & i lost it.....
I'm now officially in the 3rd tri as it's after midnight here :)
Love the nursery Lisa, i'd love to have a nursery but we only have a 3 bed house & already a girl & boy.
Lovely name Brandi.

Erm my labours were similar both overdue one by 7 days & one by 5, both i started leaking trickling waters even though the mw doesn't tend to believe me?
What do u class as when labour starts?
From first contraction, waters breaking or 4cms dilated?

Both mine were approx 8 hours from first contraction, & approx 90 minutes from waters being broken & 4cms dilated i'm a quick dilator would love a similar birth again with just gas & air minmal blood loss & no stitches as before just had grazes, maybe a water birth this time though if i'm allowed x


----------



## heyyady

So cute, Lisa! 
I almost feel as though I'm denying the girls something by them not having a nursery- makes me want to get on the ball and move before next year! (We were aiming for Dec/Jan)


----------



## mummy3

Hey, that is one impressive bump! I don't think you're denying your twins by not getting them a nursery, I'm on #4 and certainly dont have 5 bedrooms right now:flower:

Nice layout Lisa and those little outfits are adorable!

My ideal birth would be like my sons, super short labour with one push, pretty much no pain and up and about within 15 mins:thumbup:

Defo no epidurals here, actually nothing but gas and air at a push and really really hoping for a vbac.

With afterpains, yeah they do hurt alot the more kids you have, I've never ff so don't know if that makes a difference. C-section certainly reduced the amount of bleeding. Lol wild, yeah I know the dressing gown trick well:haha:


----------



## mummy3

Yay for double figures bizy:happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Thanks girls! I'm just driving myself crazy right now by hunting for a replacement drawer slide for the dresser :dohh: Its not going so well!!! :(


----------



## mummy3

Good luck hunting:flower: I hate the feeling knowing exactly what you want but it goes all elusive, pretty much until you buy a replacement then find the offending article pretty much immediately after:growlmad:


----------



## lisaf

well, we have all the drawer slides.. but clearly some kid stood on one of the drawers while it was open and bent the track... our attempt to bend it back made it worse and now its almost impossible to open or close that drawer :( So unless we find a replacement or find some way to fix this metal track then we're screwed and don't get to use all the drawers! :(


----------



## BizyBee

Ugh. Good luck Lisa. Hope you can fix it. Love the nursery so far. 

I am not sure what it'll feel like but I'm hoping not to have an epi. I guess we'll see when the time comes. I haven't taken a childbirth class and I'm starting to think maybe I should. :shrug:

I'm looking forward to our furniture coming in. The room has been painted and is ready, but it's still empty. We don't have many baby things yet as we're waiting until after the shower. 

Love the bump Hey! There are lots of people who don't do nurseries for each baby. It's tough when you have a few kids. They'll be just as happy!

Mummy, what's a vbac?


----------



## heyyady

Thanks guys- I moved up my portrait session to the end of Feb instead of the end of March- I want to be big, not SCARY! and at this rate, whew! told hubby today he's going to have to start rolling me about! :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

And we're supposed to be part of a rockabilly photo shoot in April- I'll be the roundest rockabilly girl you've ever seen! :lol: am actually making a retro maternity shirt ala I Love Lucy just for the shoot ;)


----------



## Wiggler

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
GRRRR My evil mother has given me the lurgy! My poor nose is all bunged up, will have to have words with her about sharing the love when I see her next week! :haha:

Well for the first time since I got my BFP me and OH DTD last night... We will NOT be doing that again til bubs has vacated, my poor pelvis is killing me :cry: 
Oh well... I prefer cuddles anyway :haha:

I'm in third tri on Thursday, I don't want to leave the second tri forum :cry:


----------



## 24/7

Yuck!! :(

And cuddles rock!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good morning :) Flying visit Im not dressed nor made lunch nor done hair nor ironed tops BUT im due out in 15 minutes rofl... oh well BnB comes first right???

I had a result with my faulty baby bag. They wanted me to return the faulty one at my cost so I sent an email telling my opinions on that one! Anyways I thought it was in vein and yesterday actually packaged it ready to send today, I just had an email, if I send a photo of the fault they'll replace the bag (just the bag not the rest of the set) and I dont have to return the set to them! yay! (nothing wrong with the rest of it just the bag had a broken claw on the zip so it wouldnt close properly) So photo sent over and I dont have to waste money posting damaging bag back yay!!

Hey, dont feel bad about the nursery situation. I live in a 2 bed house, and about 3/4 years ago gave the master room (HUGE) to my son and I took the box room, it just fits in my bed and a wardrobe lolol Anyways, now baby #2 is on the way I dont want to take his room away from him, so i am having to rearrange things to make me and baby fit in the box room pmsl.. I even considered getting a single bed, or even a sofa bed for downstairs lol but I think we'll fit for the first 9 months or so anyway lol It happens, and you have to do the best with the psace you have.

Right ladies really running late now so will love you and leave you. Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## Inge

urgh still ill.... have pretty much been in bed for 2 days. Leo keeps kicking so I cant get much rest :dohh: SS came back from his trip with his mum and her partner and first thing he said was "why did you delete mummy from facebook cos of the wrestling" :dohh: cue lots of phonecalls between her and gary about it. Im not sure why its such a problem we want to take him for a day out on a saturday in april with his cousin and uncle but she took him out of school to go to see her inlaws and thats fine :shrug: Gary is saying he's not going now so no-ones going anywhere but thats not right because SS wants to go and I dont want her to think she just has to tell us to do something and we do it :wacko:
Flu and anger do not mix well :growlmad:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

7:35am on Monday...have been up for an hour. Can this week be finished already?

I woke up to two cranky, uncooperative children, tried to have a shower only to discover we have no hot water whatsoever, and then I went to start my car but it's so damn cold my car won't start!!

What a wonderful fricking week already! Here's to another $35 for a cab ride to drop my kids at daycare and to get to placement. Something tells me my pregnancy hormones are going to be filled with negativity today.


----------



## meow951

My ideal labour is:

for me to have a home water birth, no stitches and a healthy baby!

I love the nursery pics! I've nearly finished painting ours. The carpets being fitted in a couple of weeks as there isn't one in there at the mo so i'll take a picture then.


----------



## Wiggler

:cry: My little man is ill. He has been so upset today, so we are now sat on the floor, he is playing trains and we are sharing a HUGE flapjack :haha:
Luckily he only has a cold so should be better in a few days. Going to take him into town later and pick up some toys for him as I had to chuck a load of his out cos they were broken.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brrrrr its cold out there!!! We went tot he zoo :)

Hope you're feeling better Inge and Wiggler, and Dylan too awwww! Brandi I hope your day got better!

Wow I am taking ages to warm back up lol Joshua had a great time, why are children so immune to artic weather lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh the zoo, I'm jealous! Glad Joshua had a brilliant time!

I am stuffed! Ate FAR too much flapjack, my poor tummy. I'm still not feeling 100% and would kill for a Lemsip right now....


----------



## hopefulmama

I made a birth plan, and i want drugs, but i want a walking epidural not a full one, not sure if you have them over in the uk. I'm not trying to be brave or crazy, i don't like pain and don't want to feel it, so give me pain meds.


----------



## Inge

not sure what to do bout it all. do we give in or stick to the plan?
I dont understand how the 2 boys are going to be treated equally if oh has to have 2 seperate lives for them :shrug: Now mil has told me oh's ex has told someone at mil's work about "the bitch" ie me :dohh: grr not in the mood to deal with this :growlmad:


----------



## hopefulmama

inge- i'm lost, OH has 2 separate lives from them? can you please explain?


----------



## Inge

sorry i know it sounded confusing. He has an 8yr old son from a past relationship and she wants both children to be treated the same but doesnt want me involved in anything oh does with her son :shrug: so its as though she wants him to keep both families separate...
She's just being immature and jealous I know but its getting to me know as oh is getting sick of her picking a row over little things we do.
Its not fair on their son either as he's in the middle of it all and she uses him as the weapon to get at oh if she doesnt get her own way :nope:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge personally Id stick to plan, sounds like Ss mums is just jealous! She should be putting his feelings above her own, he clearly wants to go and is happy for you to go too so stuff her. You made the arrangements for ages so tough! What you do as a family while he in your care is tbh not much of her business so long as you not harming him or putting him in danger. You (or Oh) dont tell her what to do with him when he is not with you so she has to learn to grow up and butt out.


----------



## Inge

Im trying to convince oh to go allow with the plan as its with ohs brother and his son so its a nice family day and the cousins love getting together. I dont like being the one everyone thinks is being unreasonable and a bitch just for wanting a family with the man im engaged to :shrug: Thanks girls x :kiss:


----------



## luckyme225

V-DAY WOOOHHHOOO :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: About damn time!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: congrats on Vday hun!!!

Inge I hope you can get it sorted, it wouldnt be fair on either of the boys if their dad has to be torn between them its going to be hard enough on them being separate as it is xxx


----------



## Inge

I know new. I dont think I will go now. Its 3wks before Leo is due so not sure I want to travel all the way to birmingham just in case. Id rather not have the stress tbh so Gary asked what id want to do as a last thing before baby event. No idea, I just want to go to the chinese buffett :haha: Im doing that for valentines day so cant wait. Maybe a movie then the lunch:cloud9: My cold is a little better but still feel rough


----------



## hopefulmama

When is your baby the most active? I notice mine is from 6 pm till bedtime, daytime i dont get loads of movement, just here and there then its non stop at night... anyone else experience certain times of constant movement?


----------



## Inge

Leo has just started moving around 7am then for most of the day then again in the early evening. My tummy has felt like a ferret in a bag today! He wont stop squirming!:haha:


----------



## meow951

I did until a couple of weeks ago. He would be most active in the evening but now he has little wiggles through out the day and apparently is most active at night according to OH (he says he gets kicked in the back but it doesnt wake me up lol)


----------



## MilosMommy7

compared to last week i look smaller. lol

https://i56.tinypic.com/2qvtht2.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

hopefulmama said:


> When is your baby the most active? I notice mine is from 6 pm till bedtime, daytime i dont get loads of movement, just here and there then its non stop at night... anyone else experience certain times of constant movement?

My bubs is most active in the evening. I think he/she likes to sleep when I'm running around after Dylan during the day and wakes up when I'm sat down in the evening. 

I took a nice walk around town earlier, my poor pelvis is killing me, it hasn't been this bad in ages :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Milos I am definitely smaller, my bump has totally dropped and Im really small!

Fidget is mostly active in the evening too. I read somewhere that our moving around during the day actually soothes baby to sleep, and so when we're rested and still they wake up :)


----------



## Wiggler

OMG!!! I finally got round to treating myself to a tub of Ben and Jerry's chocolate fudge brownie ice cream and its like heaven in my mouth. Only had a teeny bit, I want it to last :rofl:
I told the baby if he/she keeps his/her bum away from my ribs then I will buy more ben and jerries for us to enjoy :haha:


----------



## wild2011

evening girls x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Evening :) 

Enjoy your ice cream wiggler lol urghhhhh


----------



## wild2011

Wudluvanuva1 said:


> Gah i just wrote out a really long post & i lost it.....
> I'm now officially in the 3rd tri as it's after midnight here :)
> Love the nursery Lisa, i'd love to have a nursery but we only have a 3 bed house & already a girl & boy.
> Lovely name Brandi.
> 
> Erm my labours were similar both overdue one by 7 days & one by 5, both i started leaking trickling waters even though the mw doesn't tend to believe me?
> What do u class as when labour starts?
> From first contraction, waters breaking or 4cms dilated?
> 
> Both mine were approx 8 hours from first contraction, & approx 90 minutes from waters being broken & 4cms dilated i'm a quick dilator would love a similar birth again with just gas & air minmal blood loss & no stitches as before just had grazes, maybe a water birth this time though if i'm allowed x

urm for me ive never known in labour till 8cm, no pains till then and they are by this time pure hell lmfao :dohh: same with each of my labours, i dont feel anything till this stage.x


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> Eeek!! How often do you have to change maternity pads? I'm really worried about them leaking etc?! :o xx

to start with every 15-20 mins maximum but within few hours less, everyone one is different and my 3rd was awful but urs lis less likely to be so heavy with bubs number 1 xx


----------



## 24/7

Evening all!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

ive just seen all the ideal labours, and hahahhahahaha i think i might win the shortest labour award for May, mine have been approx, 1 hour 30 mins, 40 mins and 28 mins. pmsl xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lol you expecting bungee baby Wild lol

Evening 24/7 :)

I got a taste for something, but I dont know what I fancy hmmmmm lol


----------



## heyyady

So, Wild, you live within 2 minutes of a hospital, right??? lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, my day did get better, but not before it got worse. I finally got my car started, and then some idiot ran a 4-way stop, failing to yield right-of-way, and I nearly hit her. She should be thankful that I know how to control my vehicle on ice and that the car horn and the finger was all she got.

The rear defrost on my car that I spent $351 fixing last week still does not work. Back to the shop it goes.

My student, an 8 or 9 year old who is not potty trained, had massive diarrhea in her chair today and we had to sponge bathe her. Getting her anywhere near a toilet is a next to impossible feat, so imagine trying to sponge bathe poop off her. It took 4 teachers. My other student, 11, with severe autism, has a tendency to test you by attempting to fondle your chest if you're a woman, and stick his hand in your pants pocket if you're a man. He tested me today. But once we got into the swing of the day, things started to get better. Now we're just waiting on the water heater people.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sounds like you could have done with staying in bed Brandi hun :hugs:

Well.............. my bags are packed!!! OMG I forgot how tiny iddy biddy nappies are!!! lol I just need to pop in some pj bottoms for me, vest top and bra oh and another pack of maternity bricks lol (trusting wild!) In the labour bag I just need a nighty and my camera :) Oooohhhhh and presents from the boys to each other! Those I need to buy yet lol


----------



## mummy3

Bizy, a vbac is a vaginal birth after c-section.

Wiggler that ice cream sounds yummy!

Yay for the bag packing new, at least 3 packs of bricks :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

3 packs???? sshheesssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I need more lololol You girls are scarying me and Ive done this labour thing before, I dread to think how the new mums are reading all this ha ha :rofl:

Its 00:30am here so I am going to bed lol Im having some serious hot flushes and I think fidget has rammed a foot or similar into my rib cage so sitting and breathing are ouchie lol... I'll go see if lying is easier lol Back at work tomorrow after 4 days off.. sigh :( lol But once Ive done it I will be 1 shift closer to finishing wooppeeee.... 12 shifts thats all i got, tomorrow is the first one hehe 

Hope all you mummies over the pond are well, Im sure you'll be on soon! Catch the UK mummies tomorrow lunchtime... nighty night xx


----------



## luckyme225

New- yay for only 12 shifts left, your almost there. I have 10 shifts left woop!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow, you ladies are going out early, eh? I won't be done until March 25. That means I have 31 shifts!!!


----------



## Soph22

Hi ladies-
as always, lots to catch up on. Oy, I do not think I'm mentally ready to move over to 3rd tri at the end of the week and hear even more about labor. I'm starting to get very nervous/overwhelmed by the thought! I guess my ideal labor would be as short as possible with DH by my side ( up by my head only!!) and with little or no tearing. I've decided I'm going to try and go drug-free, but I have a feeling I probably won't make it. 

We have our first child birth prep class this Sat. so I guess I'll learn what's in store -probably more than I want to know! Do they always show graphic videos at those classes? 

Hope all are well!


----------



## lisaf

Yeah I won't be out until much closer to my due date.. April 1st at the earliest but probably April 15th.


----------



## Soph22

My last day is scheduled for April 22nd!- 2 weeks before due date. Wish we had maternity leave like they do across the pond!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It kind of sucks to be due when I am, though. With full-time placement hours, I was estimated to be completely finished and graduated college on May 6...but I'm due April 27th. So close, yet so far away. It's okay though, because I'd have the summer off anyway, so if I worked up to the day I had her, I'd only be missing 6 weeks of school before summer vacation. The school I'm doing placement at has already agreed to let me come back and finish when school starts again in September, and has even offered me a job if I can prove I can handle the educational, emotional, and behavioural aspects of my students'.


----------



## meow951

new- You're very organised having a nearly packed bag! I keep thinking i need to start mine as they like you to have it done by 30 weeks don't they? I don't even have a bag to put anything in :haha:

I'm taking my maternity leave on the 3rd April but taking 2 weeks holiday before starting on the 20th March so my last day will be the 19th! I'm looking forward to it but not as it will be really boring. But i'm starting to find my ankles and back are killing me by the end of the shift and having trouble bending over, so i'll probably be glad when the time comes!


I could not sleep last night! I think i've finally reached the stage where the bump makes sleeping uncomfortable. And i've been having pains all night and he's been wriggling round like mad. The only comfortable position is to rest my bump in the small of OH's back. Least i've got a day off today so might carry on with the painting in little ones room x


----------



## Wiggler

Wow new - you are far more organised than me. :haha:

I had to have an early night last night, I was absolutely shattered and my pelvis felt as if it had been kicked by a horse, I could barely walk, I can walk OK today, but its still really painful. 

It would appear I have a naughty baby... he/she is laying across instead of head down, I thought that might be how they were laying, but this morning he/she stretched out and my tummy just got wider and wider :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im only leaving early because i have saved up all my annual leave this year, Ive only taken the essential time off Ive needed (christimas/school hols etc) so I could use it all before maternity leave. My mat leave doesnt kick in until April sometime, all of March is annual leave (i get a good holiday package).

It feels weird to be so organised, its not like me at all, but my focus is Joshua. He's my #1 right now, and I need to make sure everything is perfectly organised so he is ok and not worried, I guess thats why bags etc are ready and everything is in place. (his over night bag is packed too lol). Ive also got so much going on between now and my due date with 2 weddings. my sisters which Im doing all the organising for taking her for dress/shoes etc etc and my best friends whom Im bridesmaid for so Im back and forth now sorting out shoes and accessories. Over the next 5 weekends, Im spending 3 of them in Manchester (300 mile round trip each time eeekk!), then as soon as thats over, I have Joshuas karate gradings and assesments and competitions all lined up, then one of the weddings itself... jeepers.. so much going on, least 3rd tri and mat leave shouldnt drag along too much lol

I found this morning I couldnt bend over to tie my laces ha ha ha baby must be lying forward or something, because yesterday my bump was low and small and squishy lol today its firm again and rather round lol sorry tmi Im also suffering the worst consitpation pains urghhh making me feel really bloated (ha ha if pregnancy alone wasnt bad enough) and sicky. I have no idea why though I eat enough grapes a day lolol I just feel sluggish blurghh

Right Im going back to work before i am late lol Will get back on later in the day one has a friend over this afternoon ;) xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Don't worry new, I can't tie my laces on my boots either. I always just hope I can slide my feet into them so I don't have to balance on one foot and tie them with one hand, lol.

I want to call in sick this morning. We have, apparently, a big winter storm that's supposed to start this afternoon. I'm so exhausted, I want a snow day darn it!! But the public schools are not cancelled, thus, we are not cancelled. Grrr...the weatherman better not be lying because I'd like to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## MilosMommy7

i swear, milo does this to me on purpose. OH is up early to go out and do a lot of shoveling for people. milo didnt go to bed until 12:30 last night. but of course he wakes up at 7 because OH is gone. and i got almost no sleep. my back was hurting so bad i couldnt get comfortable so i spent majority of the night tossing in bed. now i have a headache from lack of sleep. me and SIL are going to a concert tonight so that means i'm gonna be tired and probably wont be able to enjoy it as much as i wouldve been able to. :growlmad::brat:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!!! I got a snow day!!

Because the majority of our instructors and students come in from out of town, too many instructors do not want to brace the storm and since we don't have enough instructors, we can't have classes!!

I think it's the best decision. I would hate for the parents and students to get into accidents trying to get to the school to pick their kids up, or the the instructors get into accidents trying to get home. They're calling for blizzard-like conditions outside.

So happy I get to spend a day at home with my kids!


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay for your snow day :) Milos awwwww try and get a rest over the day while milo plays quietly or maybe even naps so you'll be refreshed for tonight! Im sure the adrenaline and excitement will see you through the concert :)

Well thats 1 shift down, 11 more to go :haha: not counting honest lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Who counts shifts anyway? Only crazy pregnant ladies, lol.

I'm also going to cut my placement hours down to 4 days a week. I need a break in between. One would think teaching children might be simple, but teaching special needs children and intervening on their behavioural outbursts so they don't hurt themselves or others is very exhausting. I see my midwife next week and I'm goin to have her confirm a break (Wednesdays off) and I should be good!


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - great news about the snow day! Hope you have a lovely day with your kids :)

new - I don;t have the shoelace problem, I have mine loosely tied so I can just slip them on and off, no bending required, putting on my socks however is starting to become a gymnastics event :rofl:

My stupid pelvis has decided to go on strike today. GRRRR I want to tidy up :cry: I want to dust, and hoover, and make everything sparkle! I told OH he has to get a day off soon so I can rest up my pelvis for a day so I can go cleaning crazy at the weekend!


----------



## wild2011

i am viable :wohoo: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Happy V-day hun!!!!! x x x


----------



## wild2011

thank you hun few more days and we are all viable :cloud9: x


----------



## Wiggler

That will be great, and then won't be long until everyone is in double digits!!!!

I got Dylan this last night:
https://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/images/45-3650873A73UC622259M.jpg
I put a duvet in the bottom and OMG he LOVES it! He keeps throwing himself in it :haha: Nice to see a smile on his face, poor little guy has a cold and we ran out of calpol.


----------



## hopefulmama

wiggler- why do you have such pelvis problems, what are some of the causes of this?


----------



## Wiggler

I have SPD, Its caused by pregnancy hormones relaxing the pelvis too much, causing the bones to move too much. I had it with my last pregnancy too, but its much worse this time.


----------



## hopefulmama

sorry that sucks... i've had a really easy pregnancy so far, and that is too much for me, i don't know what i'd do if i had problems, i'd lose it.


----------



## Wiggler

I just keep telling myself there isn't long to go. And once bubs is born its totally worth all the pain and everything. 

OMG, just over 3 months to go. How scary!

I have decided to get a cheaper travel system to begin with, we have some pretty big bills due before baby is born so even if I don't have what i want I will at least have what I need. OH said if I really really hate it I can still get the OBaby Zezu. :)


----------



## hopefulmama

were you trying to have another baby?


----------



## 24/7

What buggy are you getting now wiggler? xx


----------



## Inge

urgh still fluey! Felt like this since fri night and still feel bad. Is it worth asking midwife what I can do to try to speed up recovery? Im thinking of going up tomorow to ask cos I feel so bad and now my backs playing up:dohh: Iv been in bed since sat eating fruit and drinking lots of orange juice and feel so crap for being in bed so long :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww happy V-day wild hun!! 

Brandi i used to teach in a special needs school and I know just how much hard work it is, thats without being pregnant! I hope the 4 day week makes things a bit easier on you!

Wiggler hope you get some rest hun. dont worry yourself over the cleaning it'll keep! Good idea on the pram situation hun, they so darn expensive at least you can be sure to have what you need xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge have you tried sitting in the bathroom with the shower on high steaming the room out?? Or a bowl of hot water with Olbas oil in it. Take regular paracetamol too, and plenty of fluids. Hope you feeling better really quick hun xxx


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:



> Inge have you tried sitting in the bathroom with the shower on high steaming the room out?? Or a bowl of hot water with Olbas oil in it. Take regular paracetamol too, and plenty of fluids. Hope you feeling better really quick hun xxx

done all that hun :nope: Olbas oil is doing nothing for me at all either, I got the inhaler but that just makes my nose run more (sorry) and doesnt help. Damn oh's fault for passing it on to me :growlmad: ooh wales on friday though.. really have to be better by then but oh isnt too optimistic bout that :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Been having some BH's today.... My bump is like a rock, little monkey!! xx


----------



## Inge

24/7 - i havent had any BH's for a while now :thumbup: 
Leo has been very active though even with me being ill. I was so worried I would upset him or hurt him by being ill :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Sam is having a quiet day, and I miss him so much!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - Yes. I didn;t want Dylan go be an only child and I really wanted 3 kids, but this pregnancy is too hard so this will be my last :(

24/7 - not too sure, I'm still looking :)


Sorry in advance for the language*****
GRRRRRRRRRRR Some malicious ******* has called social services on me (I think its the dicks upstairs) and now they are going to be here in an hour :cry: What the hell have I done so wrong in life to make it end up like this :cry::growlmad::nope:

Going to carry on tidying up (its tidy and clean anyway, but it takes my mind off it) and I will update you all after she has gone. wish me luck :cry:


----------



## 24/7

Good luck wiggler, not that you need it, it will be obvious when thru arrive Dylan is just fine. xx


----------



## luckyme225

It's February!!! One month closer to May!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: my baby shower is the end of this month.


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - luckily we took a little nap and i'm feeling a little refreshed. there's a snow storm heading our way so hopefully the drive wont be bad.

wild - happy v-day!


----------



## hopefulmama

When do people normally have baby showers?like 6/7 months?


----------



## MilosMommy7

i had mine when i was 8months with DS. i'll wait until march for this one.


----------



## hopefulmama

I'm not really into the baby shower thing, the party, decorations, games etc, not my thing at all. I'm more into a small luncheon, dinner or cocktail with hors d'oeuvres with cocktail attire and stuff like that, not exactly a baby shower i guess, just a way to see friends and get some blue boxes.


----------



## luckyme225

I had two last time, one at 6 months and one at 7. One was a baby shower type and the other was more like a really nice brunch with amazing food. I kinda didn't want to do a baby shower this time since the last thing I need is more boy clothes but my mom really wanted to throw me one and it will be nice to see my family/friends. Plus did I mention I LOVE cake!


----------



## MilosMommy7

this one wont be a full out shower like last time. i'm just doing a "sprinkle". which will basically be lunch, maybe one game, and then presents. nothing too special.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya i want a 5 tier cupcake tray instead of a cake so i can pick out different flavors hahaha. That's the only thing i require.


----------



## wild2011

sprout is having a quiet day, my bump was low yesterday and in the middle of town he shifted completely and my bump went up really high, was witha few frineds and they all burst out laughing cos could see the transition, but today he is being quiet, little monkey! having a friends 2 younger sons this week after school till 7.30 everyday as her childminders let her down, soo ive gone from 3 to 5 monsters lmfao, actually theres no mess very little naughtiness, NO 5that does not mean ill be having ne more lol.

new hoover came today wahoooo and new coffee table, which dh will put up later, and i also have a new car, the old ones ending tonight on ebay, which will pay a few very large bills due next week.


----------



## lisaf

got an issue at work I'd like to have some opinions on...
This girl is dumping work on me that really really shouldn't be given to me. 
Basically she always asks me for some numbers so she can update something... she is in charge of the thing that needs updating. Heck, she even has access to the numbers she needs, but she doesn't keep them as organized as me and I usually just roll my eyes and send her a copy of my spreadsheet because I do happen to have the numbers right there.
Now, she gave me a sheet telling me she created a log-in so I can go update the information directly.

Its a stupid task, not time consuming, but I'm freakin pissed that she's trying to make me do it. Just because I'm 'in charge' of the numbers she needs does not mean its my job to go update it for her! I don't want to be petty and complain to my boss, and she's not here today for me to say something to her about it. This is the kind of thing she used to give the receptionist to do! I am not the freakin receptionist.

So what should I do? Is it too passive-aggressive to just put a note on the sheet she gave me and say I'm happy to provide her with the information she needs but that I'm not comfortable being responsible for the data being entered?


----------



## wild2011

i'd go with the note, ! x


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay on the new car wild!! and new table and drat forgot the third thing lolol 

Inge dont know what else to suggest there is so little we can take, maybe now you going in 3rd tri there might be something a little better you can have if you ask your MW. There is no harm in asking is there!

Wiggler so sorry someone rang SS. At least they doing their job and following it through, but it cant be nice for you! Im sure once they get there they'll see there is nothing in the reports and that'll be the end of it!

Hopeful we done have showers over here! They always look really cool and cute in the movies and on American TV shows lolol 

Lisa Id add a sticky note to the sheet and say something sarcastic like think you sent this over by mistake, its just the numbers you want yes so YOU can input them, then attach your spreadsheet with numbers on ha ha ha I wouldnt do it, the inputting I mean, you give in to 1 task and then sudddenly there is another, you need to make it clear its not your role.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ah i just bought the cutest thing online for the baby, i saw it and melted.

https://www.jacadi.us/VAD/nursery/activity-toys/activity-board/p:2:1:7:167113.htm


----------



## lisaf

Thanks new... I probably won't be that sarcastic about it and will run it by my boss first just in case it pisses this girl off he'll know the story already and be on my side about it.

I'm really missing my co-worker today who is out sick... she and I bitch all the time about how this girl doesn't do her own job.... whenever someone has a question for her about how something works (things that she is supposed to be in charge of) she just farms the question out to our brokers and doesn't bother to learn for herself. Pisses me off a lot.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww wow thats gorgeous :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arghhhh why do people have to bang in the same section of wall for 30 minutes or more??? It only sounds like he is banging in pins or something its just a tapping noise, but he's been doing it for ages, and seemingly in the same spot too!!! So glad Im going out in a short while hopefully he be done when I get back lol Think Id prefer drilling and banging than a continual tap tap tapping lol


----------



## lisaf

lol that would drive me nuts new!


----------



## new_to_ttc

tee hee I was already nuts lolol 

Sometimes I curse the school for the great education they provide my son lol... Ben 10 is doing a UK tour, I told Joshua it'll be in America where Ben 10 lives so we cant go, but he read the small print and said nooo mam look look quick mam look... they going to be in Warrington UK.. Ive seen that sign on the way to grandmas we definitely drive passed Warrington so that means its closer to grandmas. Then he looked at the dates and said look mam its ok its the 12th February thats in 11th more sleeps mam so we havent missed it... how can I say no to his little pleading face then lolol... Now he is planning his best Ben 10 outfit to wear for the occassion, and poor mam will be stood outside a toy shop for hours queueing just so Joshua can look at the Ben 10 van lol Im a soft touch lol


----------



## Wiggler

:cry: I am now 100% certain it was them upstairs who rang SS 

SS were told that Dylan screams all night long and that I go out and leave him at home all day :(
GRRRRRR My little guy falls asleep great and I won't even take the rubbish out to the bins without him, hell I can't even go to the toilet without him, he wouldn't let me! 
The social worker says she will ring the HV then get back to us next week. 
Cos of them arseholes upstairs making up shit I could be done for neglect if SS believes them!!! :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler SS will need their own proof of neglect before it even attempts to escalate to anything other than a formal meeting! It wont get to that hun, especially with the police records of the problems you're having and the applications to be rehoused. Dont let it worry you it will not amount to anything hun xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, I'm just so upset, I knew they would do this :( 
Them upstairs are stressing me out so much, its not good for the baby, and now I'm just left wondering what they will do next. 
Hopefully when SS get in touch next week they will say they think there is no problem. Fingers crossed. It goes against me though that SS have been called before by the bloody HV (when I didn't answer the door to her cos she was rude to me and I had my curtains closed :()


----------



## wild2011

thanks new, wiggler im sure they will realise ur a very very fit parent who putds her son first and foremost, xx


----------



## hopefulmama

wiggler- im confused why are social workers even involved or called in the first place?


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks Wild.

Bubs is having a HUGE fidget and seems to have turned again so thats really cheering me up. :)


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful, My upstairs neighbors called them to say Dylan was awake all night screaming and I was going out all day and leaving him here on his own. They also recently rang up my landlord to say I was blasting music all night. They have been causing us problems cos Dylan is noisy and they don't like it :(


----------



## hopefulmama

so they on their own decided to call social services or your landlord?


----------



## Wiggler

They decided to on their own.

The way I am seeing it now is that they can call social services all they want, I know I'm an amazing mummy and SS will see that too :)


----------



## lisaf

I would make sure to report the SS thing to the police for harrassment!
They decided that they'd get in trouble for bullying you directly so they're using government services to do it for them.
Seriously harrassment!

I can only come to 2 possible conclusions about your neighbors:
1) they are actually hearing noise from another apartment and assume its you
2) they are insane... certifiably insane for either thinking the noises you make are unreasonable or perhaps insane enough to be hallucinating and hearing things that aren't there.... hmm... maybe you should report them to some kind of mental health services group? :haha: 

Honestly no other conclusion makes sense!!!
If I were in your shoes, I would be VERY VERY tempted to order a case of ear plugs and drop them on their doorstep! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Lisa, Can't report them for it as they made the complaint anonimously, but I will consider sending them some earplugs :rofl:

They know we aren't doing anything, they are just on a mission to get us to move out cos we have a noisy toddler disturbing their quiet little life. Its not our problem that the flats are very poorly sound insulated. Hehe they are going to HATE it when we have a newborn screaming. :haha:


----------



## Inge

dylan is a young boy and young boys make noise :shrug: suggest they get soundproofing if they have such super sensitive hearing :haha: If someone had reported me for the things they have to you Id go round there and have a talk with them. Hope it gets cleared up soon honey x:kiss:


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I'd still consider reporting the incident to the police.... anonymous or not, the complaint referred to screaming at night which indicates it came from someone who lives near you and if they filed a false report just to harrass you , they should get in trouble for that. I'd at least try to report it if I were in your shoes...
Oh heck, when they follow up with you on the SS/HV visit, mention the harrassment from them and see if they want to follow up with police etc for false reports? I'm sure they don't like having their time wasted.


----------



## Wiggler

My lovely upstairs neighbors are now stomping around up there, They KNOW Dylan goes to bed at this time of night. GRRR when we move out I swear I am getting OH to pee through their letterbox :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler said:


> My lovely upstairs neighbors are now stomping around up there, They KNOW Dylan goes to bed at this time of night. GRRR when we move out I swear I am getting OH to pee through their letterbox :rofl:

Hmm, I'd use something that could quite easily be an accident or at least couldn't be traced back to you guys through DNA, lol...
Like drain the liquid out of a can of tuna and pour that in


----------



## Inge

lisa thats a great idea :haha: or plant something that will rot and smell in there house. like the tuna juice lisa mentioned :haha:


----------



## lisaf

especially if you can get the tuna juice to be somewhere that gets a lot of sun, and if you can get it in some cracks where it will be almost impossible to clean out! 

girls... need your opinion... about to order lunch. I had a sandwich yesterday which was yummy and but the bread was very dry. I've had this sandwich before without issue, but I'm not sure I want to risk the dry bread again. Its like they had a loaf they opened last week and used it yesterday. 
If they had to open a new loaf, it will be fine.
Do I take the risk or order a different kind of sandwich/bread? :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

or plant pot on their premise and call police on them, then they'd get a dose of their own medicine hahahah. maybe thats a bit illegal, but it would def get the reaction they are trying to get out of u!


----------



## lisaf

lol, good idea hopeful... just make sure you don't leave fingerprints on the bag or get caught/seen doing it!

I'd almost think thier behavior could indicate they were drug users, but damnit drug users are typically much more laid back and oblivious to noises etc!


----------



## new_to_ttc

problem with the UK is its soooooo easy to get a complaint made against you, and with recent child deaths due to SS negligence they have to follow up on every report. However once a report is filed its sooo damm hard for the innocent parent to get their name cleared, even if the report found nothing, it just lurks. 

Wiggler I know the police wont be able to directly link the report to your neighbours but it is a massive coincidence and I would speak with your reporting officer and ask to have it added to your case notes.


----------



## lisaf

hmmm, how could they hear Dylan crying all night over the loud music you play? :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa, silly they have superman super hearing ... ach it is so simples!! lol


----------



## lisaf

hmm or maybe Dylan screaming sounds like death metal music? Maybe he has a career ahead of him? :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just remembered I bought some maltesers earlier.... now where did I put them mmmmmm


----------



## lisaf

so I took the risk and ordered the same sandwich... dry bread again :(

And... I THINK I just had my first BH!!! :)


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- I have PGP/SPD and it's been MURDER- however, I rolled over at about 5 am and my pelvis POPPED- a loud crack and a scream woke up hubby- but today it is massively better! Beginning to thing there's something to this chiropractic treatment for it... 

Also- do you have any SUPER noisy friends? I say you recommend your place to them when you move out :)

I'm having my formal shower (By MIL) the beginning of next month, then we're having a co-ed "Daddy Shower" a couple weeks later. I have to be done with all that and most of my shopping, etc. by the end of March, on Dr.s orders. 

Speaking of shopping, I bought my first actual "Twin" stuff today- adorable matching blue cardigans with little flowers embroidered on them :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww, that sounds so cute, yady!!! PICTURES!!!

Hope everyone's day was wonderful. Had an awesome day with my kids. The storm is just start now. Fingers crossed for another snow day, this time, a kidless snow day, lol.


----------



## hopefulmama

So i ended up in labor/delivery for the afternoon because i was having period like cramps and my dr sent me there in concern that it was contractions.. well what a waste of 3 1/2 hours to be told its most likely because of how small i am and how big baby is and baby is growing faster than body and all my weight is in stomach.. so all in all, growing pains. ugh


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I just found out that an April baby was born already, back on January 20th. I hope the little girl pulls through.


----------



## lisaf

hopeful- ugh.. what a waste of time, but better safe than sorry!

Brandi - is that alparen with baby samantha you're talking about?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes, it is.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hello ladies :) 

I hope the little April baby is ok!

Hopeful sorry you had such a long wait, but definitely best to be safe. 

How is everyone today? Inge you any better hun? Milos did you enjoy your concert? 

'slept' on the sofa last night, so Im so sleepy today. I was just so achey and uncomfortable I couldnt settle in bed at all, so ended up putting the tv on and just falling asleep watching it semi sat up! Got to pop out in a bit briefly to finish work, but Im pratically done now for the day think I will just have a quiet day, and Joshua has no clubs on after school so quiet evening too :)


----------



## 24/7

Just come home from work with awful stomach pains. :( So going to have a rest, some paracetamol and see how they go. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: hope you're ok hun xx


----------



## 24/7

Thanks new. xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Snow Day number 2!!!

But I'm taking the kids to daycare this morning. I want this one to myself.


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies, your replies have really cheered me up. :hugs::flower:

24/7 - I hope you are OK, take it easy hun :hugs:

Brandi - Have a lovely day. I wish it was snowy here.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh no, not this snowy, Wiggler, lol.

My kids daycare is literally 3 blocks away. It takes, on a normal day, 2-3 minutes to get there. Old Man Winter dumped such heavy snow on us overnight that my car wouldn't move this morning. My spedometer showed that I was driving 60km/h and my car was NOT MOVING AT ALL. My tires started burning. It took 20 minutes to get the kids to daycare and another 20 minutes to get back home.

You see, there's a dome around my city. When there's a storm, everyone around us get hit with the storm and we're lucky to get a sprinkle. Schools are very rarely closed. So when the city shuts down even the public transportation services except for emergency services (main roads only), you know the storm hit pretty badly.


----------



## hopefulmama

So after going to the hospital yesterday, i have absolutely no desire to go there again. I now know that i def do not want to be hooked up to shit when going through delivery or the time mounting up to it, i have no desire to deal with the staff in the labor and delivery unless i absolutely have to, and i have no desire to stay there for at least 24 hours. This being said i am pretty sure i am going to look into changing to a midwife.


----------



## Wiggler

But I looooove snow! The pathetic stuff we get here a few days a year has no right to be called snow :rofl:

hopeful - I understand that completely, I was hooked up to all the moniters when I was having Dylan and it was horrible. Hopefully with a midwife you will be able to have the delivery that you want and be in and out quickly :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya, it was miserable. So uncomfortable and impersonal. And they just sorta forget abut you, theres no way i can deal with that, I don't have the personality to tolerate that when I am paying so much money and i tend to get sort of bitchy if things arent going to the pattern would prefer and don't tolerate it. I got so mad last night i just unhooked myself, turned off the machine myself went to the front desk and demanded to be discahrged after being left there for an hour with no one, and the last time seeing that nurse her saying there was nothing wrong and she was going to come righ tback to unhoook me.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hate the hospitals too, hopeful, but given that my son stopped breathing after birth, I'm having a hospital birth again, but I went with a midwife this time. Make up a birth plan for what you want during labour. It's not recommended to do continuous monitoring anymore unless there are serious concerns or complications, but nurses don't tell you that. Continuous monitoring actually slows down the labour...not that we want you in labour right now.


----------



## hopefulmama

Once I got home from hospital, no joke I downloaded this book on my kindle
https://www.amazon.com/Pushed-Painf...WVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296613258&sr=1-3

I have read almost the entire thing, and my opinion has changed even more about the hospital, the book has so many interesting things i had no idea about but totally believe after the hospital experience.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler please dont wish snow on us again lol This country cant cope with even Brandi's sprinkling lol

24/7 how you feeling now hun??

I know I have no choice but to be hooked and monitored for my labour, but when you had one born in disstress, and knowing this one has similar complications ahead, then its a necessity worth enduring. hopeful, sounds like you might have had a small experience of the NHS last night lolol


----------



## 24/7

No snow please wiggler, atleast not until 1st March when I'm on mat leave!! :p

Pains still there on an off, but not so bad at the moment?! Not really sure what it is, doesn't feel like BH's, but will see how it goes over the rest of the day. xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Well I was at a private hospital that I plan to give birth in and even that was a mess. The nurse was trying to hook me up to the dumb monitors and her iphone starts going off with some rhianna song and its blaring which she proceeded on answering vs hitting ignore, and i feel so bad because there was a woman in room next to me she was helping who was waiting to go in for a c-section and her husband looked totally frantic, the wife was out of it big time, mother didn't speak english and was screaming in spanish to the english only speaking nurse, forcing my husband to be the translator for a good 30 minutes. 
Last night I also saw the birthing/recovery suite I am supposed to be paying $1200 a night for, and its horrible, yes it has a window with water views, but everything else is gross, the sheets are like sand paper, the bathroom is horrible... I just don't understand how this hospitals Maternity is ranked #5 in the USA, and most desirable to give birth in Florida. Ugh if thats the best, i'd hate to see the worst.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, but I want snow! *huff*

After everything that happened during my labour with Dylan I am going to ask for more frequent monitering then normal, rather than continuous monitering unless I feel they aren't checking me often/well enough, then I will strap the probes on myself :rofl: 
Hopefully though I won't need continuous as I would love to be active during labour. 

I've spent a lot of time recently trying to remember everything that went wrong with Dylan birth and after so I can avoid it this time, so far my list includes:

Cervix not dilating properly
Dylans head being in the wrong position
Dylans heart-rate dropping
Episiotomy cut through some big blood vessels and they had to run around like headless chickens to find a fast stitcher to stop the bleeding :dohh:
Stitches dissolving after 3 days (HUGE owie!)
HUGE infection in my cut (really huge owie!!!)

The main things I have thought of to help avoid the list this time is being more active in labour, or if I have to be in bed in a more upright position as gravity will help things, perineal massage to help prevent tearing or being cut again and I am going to rest myself up after bubs is born for 10ish days to avoid any of the stitches being naughty. LOL I was back in my normal routine of cleaning and everything within 2 days of Dylan being born when I had a LOT of stitches, not this time. I'm going to be a lazy cow and spend the first 10 days on the sofa :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm having baby dreams again. Last night, I dreamt that I gave birth to a healthy baby boy at 11:27am April 13, 2011. I left the hospital an hour later, but he went without a name.

This is the 4th dream this pregnancy that I have had where I gave birth to a boy, despite three ultrasounds saying I'm having a girl.

I seriously hope she doesn't surprise me with a little something something between her legs.


----------



## BizyBee

I'm home today due to the storm. I am so happy to have a snow day! I've been laying around and eating all morning. 

Hopeful, sorry for the bad experience. I am definitely going to the hospital to deliver. I'm not even bothered by having to stay a few days. I'm too worried about the unknown. I'm sure there will be some annoying things about it, but I have a high tolerance for stuff like that. My OH is not so patient though so we'll see how he deals with it.


----------



## wild2011

why r blue bumps stubborn, sat waiting for sporut to move, ive been so active for few days i dont recall feeling him do much but think its cos ive been pre-occupied. x


----------



## 24/7

It's like we all have a different worry everyday with these naughty little babies!!
Hope he moves soon wild. :hugs:

Does anyone have any idea what could be causing my stomach pains? They are sharp and achy, and are above my belly button.... xx


----------



## wild2011

i get them ( feels like in belly button) and from experience with the girls its bubs poking and pulling where he shouldnt be, also could be growing pains, if ur slim these are more likely. or the alternative of bh, but they shouldnt be painful, ( uncomfortable supposidly, but were all different and i think mosr of us have experienced some more painful than we would like.) 

In the long run hun, if this pain gets worse or more constant then seek medical advice! x


----------



## 24/7

Thanks wild. :hugs: Thankfully Sam seems busy today, or I think I would be worrying more, its just so hard to know whats ok and what isn't all the time. xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

pregnancy insomnia please go away!


----------



## wild2011

i really dont like this advice they give now that if routine is different to contact mw, i was only ever told 10 movements for day, i dont know how they base on routine, everyday things are getting more cramped, and position changed etc so each day at this stage should be different. so im following what ive had drilled into me with other 3, or id have been in ante natal dozen times by now lol. he so quiet today tho, i have mw appointment tomorrow, the 1 i missed last week cos of swine flu, ive had a day of nesting, whoel house been re-arranged and im loving it. x


----------



## 24/7

I know exactly what you mean wild, bubs seems to change routine all the time, and have busy days, quiet days, strong and less strong days, and I have no idea whats normal and whats not?! :( xx


----------



## wild2011

i was always told its all normal and to only worry if i dont feel 10 movements in 24 hours ive been told the same this time tho have seen advice about routine but i let it go over my head, thinkim getting wriggles now. he may have turned so not feeling as much. x


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild I dont think they mean a general change in routine, I think they meaning if you have a super active baby that suddenly goes to a quiet one, or if you notice a lot of moving in the evenings then notice little movement, without additional movement. The 10 movements in a 24 hour period is still the base line for concern, but a lot of people miss movements because they are active, sleeping, or they count periods of movement not actual movement. 

24/7 as wild said it could be growing and stretching pain, although we're not supposed to experience anything so painful we cant tolerate it. Im still getting the damm period type cramps :( and I dont care what the MW said last week its totally not BH, Im having them too, and the cramps last hours not minutes and they are really crampy not ouchie like the BHs are getting! Will be asking my MW on friday (wasnt mine i saw last week) if I can use a hot water bottle yet for them, I dont want to take paracetamol, and well it wont be much usen anyway as its muscle and paracetamol isnt a muscle relaxer lol


----------



## 24/7

I've always had 10 movements in a day, but often all at once, then nothing for hours, like now.... Sam was busy earlier, but has been quiet for the last couple of hours. xx


----------



## 24/7

Your probably right new, and Sam is getting big now in comparrison to me, and even though my bump is small, he is feeling heavy to carry about all day. It was excrutiatingly painful at work, hense I came home, but is much easier now. Sometimes you just need a little break, and with this job I never get one!! My BH's haven't been painful, but this was just pure stabbing pain all over my bump, but no tightenings. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 I think they sleep for 12-13 hours a day at this sort of stage, so you think you're only awake for 16 hours ish give or take a couple, the chances are you will go long stretches of time without feeling him. Especially as our moving around generally soothes them to sleep so most of our day they are being rocked to sleep.


----------



## MilosMommy7

yesterday i was getting nervous because i hadnt felt her move for hours. so when i woke up last night and still didnt feel movment after going to the bathroom. i decided to sip orange juice and push my belly. she moved just a little bit. so it was enough to ease my mind. it definitely scares me when she goes a long time without reminding me she's there!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Is your bump itchy too 24/7?


----------



## wild2011

when they sleep, they sleep lol. 

i know what u mean new, they need to be a lot clearer on it. my mw doesnt like the way advice is often published on it, so glad im not alone lol, ok ive had fair few wiggles now, so feeling lot more at ease. good boy! ( pats tummy) lol


----------



## Inge

owwee.... feel really sore inside and like everythings going to fall out :cry: and my back hurts when I lay down so nothings helping. but on the plus my cold is getting better!:happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Only through my skin being dry as its stretching new, but I'm naturally very dry.... xx


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> Is your bump itchy too 24/7?

mine is! I scratched it and now I have some scratch marks on my tummy :blush: Leo has become a really wriggly worm lately :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont think they explain the 10 movement thing clear enough anymore. As you say it was drummed into me with Joshua about counting each kick etc, but now its very relaxed, and if I didnt know better id be expecting him awake 10 times a day having a wriggle about.


----------



## wild2011

yer its bonkers they can be within minutes and then nothing till that time next day, ive had 14 movements just now, my gooood boy lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Definitely sounds like stretching then, you may benefit from a good moistouriser.


----------



## wild2011

my old stretchies have gone pink, theyd only just gone silvery transparent, thankfully didnt get ne new ones with any of these they r all from chloe, and colour themselves back to pink for a while lol


----------



## 24/7

Everything is different depending on who you speak to, and even then alot is just opinion, and alot of Midwives and Doctors seem to be very opinionated at that!! xx


----------



## 24/7

No stretch marks for me yet, long may it continue!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:haha:

see the stretchies making an apperance lol, thats not my ass behind, its cltohes airing i have a non existant bum lol
 



Attached Files:







Image246.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## luckyme225

So tired I feel like I could sleep sitting up right now. Work was really busy last night so of course I didn't feel baby move all night. I got home from work and pulled out my doppler because I was worried and hearing his heartbeat woke Liam up. Then I lay down and my son wakes up because he's sick. I didn't get any sleep. Today is going to be a long day and I'm too tired to drive to Starbucks.

Hopeful- Glad you weren't having contractions, I was worried about you. Sorry your hospital expereince wasn't good. Having your cell phone on, let alone someone calling you while your in with a patient would get you in huge trouble at my hospital. Very unprofessional. Hope you do find a midwife though, I think it will help get closer to the delivery you want. I know that's why I'm using one this time. I do not want pitocin and an IV the second I walk in the door. Luckily I'm delivering at a very pro-midwife hospital, so they are used to natural crap.


----------



## 24/7

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162580&d=1296420076

26+2. xx


----------



## wild2011

:wohoo: 24 :D

my bump has been bigger with each pregnancy, i do have a flat tummy, un preggo unbelievably lol, mine was taken at 33 weeks. ;blush: next person to ask why bubs hasnt made an apperance yet gets a slap sick of saying ive got more than 3 months yer


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww neat bumps!! Ive not had any extra stretch marks this time lol, and Im not sure but dont think my old ones are that clearly visable yet, but I did get HUGE with Joshua so Im a long way off that yet and didnt mark until the final week lol 

Hope you manage some rest lucky hun, and hope conner is feeling better soon xxxx


----------



## 24/7

I love my bump!! :D xx


----------



## Inge

Iv got no stretchmarks either and harldy any bump. will maybe post pics monday of my bump. Il be 27wks then :happydance:


----------



## luckyme225

cute bump ladies!


----------



## wild2011

lol new, these were hardly visable last week, and booom there back, no new ones though thank god, also my belly button has almost popped out,


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive got an 'inny' lolol had the same with Joshua, no sign of it popping out at all lol


----------



## 24/7

Mine is on the verge of popping, and on Sam's big days it half pops, then goes back!! I HATE belly buttons so it freaks me out big time!! xx


----------



## Inge

Im worrying now bout my tummy button! Its an inny but last night I noticed a hair in there :blush: I have hair in the wierdest places since becoming pregnant! Not even my oh with a hairy bum has a hairy tummy button!:blush: Please say other girls are getting more hair in weird places too!


----------



## new_to_ttc

more hair is common i think lol i have excessive hair in weird and wonderful places anyway lol, joys of PCOS lol I was hoping the pregnancy hormones would take over the testoserone and give me a hairy break but alas no lol, only hair loss is from my head lol


----------



## wild2011

its normal and dont shave it its falls/rubs off when bubs here! if u shave it ull likely get it afterwards lol


----------



## wild2011

pmsl new, my legs were terrible in the beginning and i kept saying omg i didnt get liek this with the girls, but now when i shave they take ofrever to grow back. weird


----------



## Inge

wild - i was the opposite with the leg hair. I shaved them then nothing would grow for weeks but now I get regrowth as soon as I shave :haha: My head hairs been lovely actually no loss of thinning of it at all. Its less greasy too which is nice :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I haven't shaved my legs since I was about 6 weeks, but I haven't had to, which is awesome!! My leg hair right now is about the same length as it would be after 2 weeks when not pregnant...practically non-existent.

As for the belly button, mine popped with Zoe at 35 weeks, but didn't with Isaiah and probably won't this time either. I had surgery through my belly button a few weeks before conceiving Isaiah so I'm sure that has something to do with it.


----------



## wild2011

my hair is fab not greasy and looks fab was awful with the girls.


----------



## Wiggler

:cry: My hair looks awful... but then again, it always looks awful :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I get hairy toes lol and i have a garden path grrrrr


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: aww new!

I have yeti legs :haha:


----------



## 24/7

So do I wiggler, and I only shave them for MW apps, just in case. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, i don't even bother to do that now, its far too much effort, I'll just shave them at some point before my EDD then leave them until after bubs is born.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I cut my head hair really short to try and stop it falling out and improve the condition, but its not worked its still really thinning, but its condition is a little better, not much though :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

I shave my legs, but it was slightly more difficult this week and required some careful positioning lol I was trying to keep other areas neat and tidy too but they long gone now, and Im not sure guessing with a blade is the best plan of action lol although I have tried ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I'm just going to neaten everything up before my EDD, although OH will probably do the harder to reach areas.


----------



## Wiggler

Dear baby,

My ribs are not a bumrest, please move or else I shall be forced to put frozen peas on my bump to move you,

Love Mummy x


----------



## new_to_ttc

wiggler... dont been mean torture tactics are soooooooooooooooooo not allowed no more lolol


----------



## Wiggler

But bribery and blackmail haven't been working :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol do a handstand lolol but make sure OH gets a photo for us lol


----------



## 24/7

I'm the same wiggler, OH does garden maintence pre MW apps too, and when he feels it has become essential. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

haha, I think not 

My poor ribs :( My baby is mean to me :cry: WAAAH!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

dont think Id trust a man to do my tidying down there lol

awww wiggler s/he'll drop down soon now hun although u at risk of getting iddy biddy tootsies in there instead lol


----------



## wild2011

lol u lot


----------



## Wiggler

I don't mind tootsies! But bubbas bum makes my ribs feel like they are going to snap!


----------



## 24/7

He is a whizz now, and perfectly trained for such tasks!! :D

I have feet in my ribs, a bum to my left and a head pushing down very hard today!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wild... I hate to be the bearer of bad news but you are a part of 'us lot' lolol we just pick up where you leave off lolol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wiggler said:


> Dear baby,
> 
> My ribs are not a bumrest, please move or else I shall be forced to put frozen peas on my bump to move you,
> 
> Love Mummy x

I'm sure your baby will thank you for not using a vibrating toy on his/her bum


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: oh no not again lolol


----------



## wild2011

laughing at the garden path, ohs shaving lady gardens and u not trusting a bloke, my bf says she wants to do it b4 dd, but dh thinks she wants "some" so im now contemplating letting it overgrow by then i will not let dh do it lol


----------



## wild2011

i didnt partake in the above convo last time so not guilty haha


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha ha typical male response lolol 

I just looked at my 'garden path' i think it might have briefly gone lol I dont rememeber shaving it last week so maybe pregnancy is winning on my hormonal battle lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

Grrr, stupid front door intercom went off and it scared the hell outta me, I thought it was SS turning up unnanounced :cry:
It was my Tesco delivery though, yummy food will cheer me up :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think my hormones are making me a little slow..I'm pretty sure I JUST figured out what the garden path was.

The last time I tended to the garden path, assuming it is what I think it is, I found my linea nigra, the dark line that creeps up your belly the further you get. It's not on my belly yet though. I may as well have been tending with a blindfold because I couldn't see a damn thing.


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls, lol @ all the hairy discussion!

hopeful - so sorry you had a bad hospital experience! :( If you want a natural birth then you might want to try and find a birthing center near you? If you want an epidural, you'll have to put up with lots of monitoring etc...
I watched the US version of One Born Every Minute last night and it confirmed all my anxieties about a hospital birth :( They were so pushy about monitoring! They want you on the monitor ALL the time here and make it sound like you're putting your child at risk not to do it constantly! (obviously if there are signs of distress or if its happened before then maybe its better to be on a monitor)

Oh.. and hopeful, my hospital apparently has 2 cordless monitors... so at least you're not limited on mobility. Though if you go on the cordless ones then you are on it all the time, if you do the other kind you can request intermittent monitoring.

At a different hospital, I was once rushed to the ER after fainting/losing consciousness and they left me recovering with an IV drip... well the IV ran out and my blood started backflowing into the IV cord/bag!! :( We had to go find someone to get them to take it out/stop it from draining me!


----------



## new_to_ttc

the garden path is a line of hair running from the belly button down to the pubic bone, typically found on men :( but as I have higher levels of testosterone than oestrogen then I have excessive hair growth typically associated with men lol.. ie garden path and toes, and hands, but my hands are usually lady soft lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay...I was totally think it was a little lower than that, lmao


----------



## new_to_ttc

i think some girls call that the 'flower garden' lolol maybe thats where the path comes in?? Ive no idea why its called that but round here certainly a garden path on a lady is from belly button down lolol


----------



## 24/7

Oh yummy!! :D Whats on the menu for this week wiggler? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Dragonfruit, plums, kiwis, seasonal veg, pork, beef, chicken, pizza, cheesestrings.... lots of yumminess :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Isnt it a shame the treats dont last as long as the boring foody stuff when you do the grocery shops lol

Whats for dinner tonight? I got sausages sizzling away and will have with cheesey mash (more calories than creamy mash lol) and spaghetti lolol mmmmmmm


----------



## 24/7

I have tuna steaks, cheese and potato bake and peas. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha new, I bought no boring foody stuff, everything I got is on the OMG YUMMY I MUST HAVE THAT NOOOOOW list :rofl:

No idea what I'm having for dinner, probably noodles with chicken in white sauce. Yummy :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

high light of my grocery shopping is when they have really fresh green grapes in lololol


----------



## wild2011

omg i went for grapes and they were so expensive i ended up with cherries they were flipping cheaper! lol

im having a burger ina crusty roll with loads of crunchy salad.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was shocked yesterday, I got a bag of grapes, they looked lovely, cost me a fortune!!! then tasted a bit hmm not perfect, they ok but not as crisp as I like them lol So tasted the ones I bought today before buying lol still cost a fortune :( but it is the one thing I like to nibble on lol


----------



## wild2011

gunna have my cherries shortly, decided im gunna treat myself to a selectin of berries to go with some yummy proper cornish ice cream. nom nom


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont think I like cherries, no other fruit takes my fancy lol I always have a huge range in because Joshua is a freaky child and likes things like lychee and sharon fruit blurghhhh lol but Im happy with me bag of grapes lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- YA the whole thing was a mess. I put One Born Every Minute on DVR, so I have it to watch when i'm bored and can fast-forward through the commercials. I should make my husband watch it to get some more reality thrown in his face of the labor process haha, he thinks i'm crazy that i read that book and now decided i want a midwife etc... men are so stupid sometimes.


----------



## mummy3

Is a garden path the feminine happy trail? :rofl:

Wiggler, do your neighbours know you are pregnant? It could be that they are trying these tricks now as they are wanting you out before a newborn arrives:nope: Ss should see right through it, esp as you have it on file that your neighbours have been harrassing you for so long:hugs:

Happy v day wild:happydance:

I have discovered a supermarket here called fresh and easy, run by tescos, so have some more UK food now, yay!!

Lisa, your right they do monitor you a lot more here. I went in to get my progesterone shot yesterday and had to go get monitored, apparently im now getting weekly monitoring on the ctg for an hour:wacko: Good news though, I had the ffn and it was negative:dance: So Eilidh should be safe until 29 weeks when they'll do it again. I even had to take the ctg straps home with me and bring them back each week lol.

Crazy thing hapened while in the hosp tho, a woman in the bed next to me was in comlaining of lower abdominal pain, they tested her urine and it showed a UTI, she was on the ctg as well and it was fine no contractions etc. They gave her pain killers for the uti and checked to see if she was dilating just incase and nope cervix closed and high. So she was discharged, she waited maybe an hour and a half while they got her papers and sorted out her prescritions etc and it was v busy. So she finally got up to leave and went bathroom on her way out and delivered the baby :shock: Cue mad panic! She was 36 weeks I heard her say and was meant to be having her 3rd c-section!


----------



## 24/7

I don't like the stones in cherries....
Glad all is going well mummy3. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy3 - yea, they know I'm pregnant, apparently she is too. Screw em though, they can do what they want, we have already been told we wont be rehoused. they can either put up with it, or they can bugger off themselves :)

Glad everything is good hun! x x x


----------



## mummy3

She's pregnant too? What kind ofcow stresses out another pregnant woman like that, I hope karma comes and bites her on the ass!


----------



## 24/7

Can you move to a private rent and use one of the rent deposit schemes to have the deposit lent to you? :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

I know! They are so horrible, their new trick is to stomp around at 7pm, they KNOW thats Dylans bedtime! GRR!! Luckily Dylan still gets to sleep OK. I'm going to laugh my arse off when housing get Environmental Health to put recording equipment in their flat and it shows how quiet we are in the evening!

24/7 we considered private renting, but the rent on places around here (we can't move far cos of OH's work) is around the same as he earns, and NOWHERE accepts housing benefit which we would need. 

The only way we *could* possibly be eligable to move is if the mediation fails, they continue to harrass us like this then the housing might consider it. Either that or I just pop out kids until they give us a house but I absolutely refuse to do that, it makes me sick. x x x


----------



## 24/7

:( Oh wiggler, I don't know what to suggest. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Don't worry about me hun, I'm as tough as old boots. If they want to fight dirty I'm just going to let them. I have nothing to hide :)

I'm over the initial shock of yesterday now. I'm still upset about it obviously, its some pretty horrible stuff they have said, but I know I have done nothing wrong, my little guy is happy and healthy and very well looked after and with any luck, they will move when they realise that we aren't going to just roll over and let them do this :)


----------



## mummy3

Too right don't let them get away with it! I'm not sure but do you have to tell new landlords if you have hb? if you can pay a deposit, maybe from the scheme and the rent needed upfront then they would be none the wiser:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad all is going well mummy :) and omg at that lady! jeepers scary!!

Awww its Joshuas turn for show and tell in school tomorrow so i told him he needs to go find what he wants to take and sort it out tonight. He asked me if his baby brother can be his show and tell!!! I explained his brother cant but he can talk about him and take his scan pictures if he wants. How cute is that!! He's wrote a little bit up about what he likes about having a baby brother, and what he is looking forward to once his brother comes out. It reads so so sweet!!


----------



## Wiggler

HB is paid in arrears and takes forever to set up so we would need to save up a few thousand just to cover us rent and bills wise while everything got sorted, on OH's wwages that would take well over a year. 

As soon as mediation is done we are going back to the landlord and the council as nothing we say until then will change things. I'm still keeping the log of anything they do. I reckon as soon as they realise that their malicious shit-stirring isn't getting them anywhere they will calm down, and if not, it looks awful for them, especially as environmental health will get involved and prove them to be liars :haha:

I think bubs likes my new attitude towards the neighbors, he/she is going mental in there :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

OMG new!! That is sooooo adorable!


----------



## mummy3

Awwww Joshua is so cute!! What does he like best about getting a baby brother? Lol about going to ben 10 as well:haha:

Wiggler, I thought hb was a lot faster than that, might be worth an ask at thecouncil? But yeah hope they get whats coming to them!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler HB only takes about 6 weeks to sort out now if you could just organise yourself for those weeks, although its a lot of money to need upfront.

I'll copy and paste what he wrote lol...

I like to feel him when he kicks me from inside mammys tummy. I found out he was a baby boy when he was 20 weeks old. I enjoy watching him when he is swimming in the fluid and acting grumpy . I like watching him in mammys scans. When he comes out I want to feed him and play with him a lot of times.

He put a bit in before that about how old the baby is, that he is his brother etc but he put clip art pictures inbetween it all lol He is super excited about Ben 10, although means Im now going to manchester 4 weekends out of 5 lol arghhhhh


----------



## Wiggler

The times I have been on HB in the past its taken them 2-3 months to get it sorted.

Ideally I would like to avoid moving at the moment, this flat might not be the nicest and some horrible stuff has happened here, but so much good stuff has happened to, Dylan loves it here, and he is finally starting to get over the mega tantrums and is eating a nice amount, the thought of moving and ruining all that scares the bejeezus out of me! I won't let them drive me out of my home!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new! That is sooooo sweet! He is going to be a fab big brother!


----------



## Wiggler

I think I'm getting this as my cheapie travel system

https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC21725/KC21725_l.jpg
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_54_10751_-1_14601_121964_10001_14051

The only thing its missing is a cupholder, but I can buy one seperately. Then if I decide I really can;t live wouthout the parent facing feature then I will just buy the Obaby Zezu after bubs is born and the big bills are out of the way :)


----------



## mummy3

New, he is absolutely adorable! That is going to be one close sibling bond:hugs: Wow machester 3 out of 4 weekends, eek don't envy you, although manchester is good fun! How's fidgets movements been lately?

Wiggler, I see what you mean, there's so many pro's and con's to moving, we've moved pretty much every 6 months for one reason or another:wacko: Hubby's new ob plan on moving him back to LA in a few years so will move again lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Manchester is only cool when its not inconvieniant and the norm lolol I hate shoe shopping with a passion, and I have it twice to do arghhhhh 

I really hope my boys are always super close.

Fidget is moving well, very low down but well thanks :)


----------



## Wiggler

New - I reckon they will be super close and running you round in circles in no time :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I'd lovie nothing more than that :)

Love the pram hun!! Thats a lot for the money, fantastic :)


----------



## Wiggler

Yea its a good bargain, good make, has a huge basket, I really like it!

I'm officially in 3rd tri tomorrow!!! And only 3 months and 3 days til bubba is due. Time is going sooooo fast!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had a Graco with Joshua was great never let me down. Lasted for ages, would still be suitable now if 8 years hadnt passed or if my sister didnt loose the car seat bit grrrr


----------



## Wiggler

:( Aww no,,, that sucks!

I hope Dylan feels better tomorrow, poor little guy has been really upset again today and been a bit off his food, still eating waaay more than normal though.


----------



## new_to_ttc

anyone watched emmerdale tonight??? the lady police officer with henshaw, did you see the bruise they tried to cover up on her jaw????? OMG!!! ouchieeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Wiggler

Nopes, I've had Friends repeats on all evening. :haha:


----------



## 24/7

No Emmerdale for me, all other soaps yes, but not that one. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooo must be a recent bruise its there and then not in different scenes lol bless hope its nothing untoward!


----------



## BizyBee

Love what Joshua wrote. How cute!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wiggler, if you want a decent Graco travel system, look into the Graco Alano Flipit. The handle changes sides so you can push the baby in front of you so you can see him/her, or so that the baby can see what's infront of him/her.

I wanted to get that stroller but Wal-Mart was sold out. I ended up getting the Graco Mosaic Travel System.

This first is the Mosaic. Mine is in Green though.

The other is the Flipit, and comes with a car seat. The price varies depending on where you get it though. My Mosaic is $319 at one store, but I bought mine at Wal-Mart for $189.
 



Attached Files:







graco-mosaic-travel-system-300x300.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 0









graco_alano_flipit_reversible.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh my goodness..apparently now that I'm in the third trimester, my sex drive has died, but my husband's has increased. I'd much rather stay and chat with you ladies, but the man is driving me insane right now. Be back later.


----------



## Wiggler

I looked into them Brandi, but the phone bill is going to be HUGE next month so have to pick a cheap one to do until I decide for definate if I want another one. 
Silly me for ringing mobiles from my landline :haha:


----------



## mummy3

I keep changinging my mind with prams:wacko:

I did like the icandy but changed mind lol now its between uppababy vista and baby jogger city select, I figured with the extra seat and a buggy board could get all 3 little ones on it :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow the flipit is only $165 on amazon!!! Thats a well good price! Shame its not shipped to UK lol


----------



## Wiggler

Haha! The more the merrier eh? 

I'm so annoyed with my SPD, I really want to get out walking more with Dylan to get him used to walking longer distances, but my horrible pelvis won't let me :( I guess I'll have to get a buggy board to begin with until I can get him good and used to long walks


----------



## new_to_ttc

Is Roxy proper pregnant in real life??? Is that how they writing in Christians baby??? she got a cute little bump lolol (im on eastenders now lol)


----------



## 24/7

Roll on may for you wiggler!! :hugs: Does Dylan go to nursery soon? I can't remember how old he is now. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

have fun Brandi, mine seems to increase daily lolol


----------



## Wiggler

He wont be going to nursery until January time, but the HV is trying to get funding for him to go sooner, the prices are rediculously high round here. I'm just waiting for another appointment to come through so I know whats happening.

As much as I want it to be May now, the thought terrifies me, I'll have TWO kids! Scary! If someone had told me when I turned 20 that by the age of 24 I would have 2 children, be engaged and doing well, I would have laughed in their face!


----------



## 24/7

Fingers crossed wiggler, its an awful lot to pay before you get the free hours!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, even for just 1-2 days a week its sooo pricey. Nursery would help him so much though, especially seeing other kids eating :)


----------



## Inge

really pinching cramps in my hips tonight and it hurts to lay flat so only comfy sat upright :wacko: So uncomfortable and Leo feels really low down tonight dragging my whole midde down :nope:


----------



## mummy3

Oh no Inge go rest, hope you feel better soon:hugs:

Lol Bandi, men can be demanding!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Inge :hugs:

I think I'm deffo going to try to have a nap tomorrow if Dylan has one. hopefully he will be feeling better though and won't need one, but if he does I will take full advantage :)


----------



## Inge

im off to bed in a mo cos my backs killing :wacko: its more my hips so its prob the joints again! :dohh: I have to get a birthday card tomorow and wrap up my friends presents for friday. I got her a baby memory book and a dubstep cd. Not sure if its enough tbh... theyr her xmas and bday presents.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I avoided sex for now, but he still needed some assistance. lmao

I can't get out of it tonight though..I think I might want it anyway. I just need a nap first.


----------



## Wiggler

OH is banned from my bed. He snores all night, hogs the bed and covers and sweats like a pig, YUK! He is stuck on the sofa now :haha:


----------



## MilosMommy7

my ticker moved to the 7th month :happydance:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww Wiggler sorry to hear your neighburs are still giving you a hard time hopefully they'll get bored soo enough & leave u alone?


My baby swing came today it's so cute also ordered my changing bag & hospital bag i'm getting there!

Suffering with serious back ache when i walk & at work (I have scolios) ( double curve) 2 extra vertabrae so it's not as supportive as a normal spine still only 6 wks left at work with some holiday in between & i'm only really on my feet for a few hours at work so i'll just have to get on with it!
Walking the school run will soon become hard but i do drive so have that option just like to get a bit of exercise as i'm piling weight on at the speed of time!!

Keep looking at my 4d scan pic it's so amazing that that's her pretty little face x


----------



## Wiggler

Grrrrr at 3.45am my little angel decided to wake me up, lets see if he will go back to sleep *fingers crossed*
Only problem now is that I'm too awake to go back to sleep :(


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Milos! I love looking at all of the tickers. We're getting close ladies.


----------



## lisaf

Is so scary how close we're getting... hasn't it been like 2 months since we got our BFPs? :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Lisa, It feels like only yesterday I was staring at the positive test and screaming for OH to come see it! Won't be long until we all have our bubbas in our arms! x x x


----------



## lisaf

which scares me!! lol!


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe It scares me too!

Well Dylan fell back to sleep and is still asleep now at 5.30am! YAY! But poor me will be a zombie today :(

Boredom sent me over to the BT website to track my order and they STILL haven't dispatched my equipment... I hope it gets here before Monday when I am connected as I will not be a happy bunny paying for a service I cannot use!!!


----------



## wild2011

morning, busy day for me today, mw this afternoon, nont see her in 19 weeks tho yikes lol.


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck at the midwife appointment hun!

Well today sucks so far, OH has been a jerk and Dylan is in a foul mood :(


----------



## heyyady

Just realized I'm at 90 days til my girls get here! EEEP!


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Hehe Lisa, It feels like only yesterday I was staring at the positive test and screaming for OH to come see it! Won't be long until we all have our bubbas in our arms! x x x

dont say that! its too scary to imagine yet!:haha:


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: wiggler, one of my fellow preggo buddies from 2009, is in labour gone in for drip cos waters went over 24 hours ago, come on babyyy whoo lol only 2 more to drop before me now lol x


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh Wild how exciting!!! Sending lots of fast labour dust to your friend :dust:

Well I have done the housework already and Dylan has cheered up, still gotta put up with OH though when he comes home from work at lunchtime :(


----------



## wild2011

it is exciting indeed, her 4th so should be fairly quick :d 

be us lot soon ooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh lol

gotta leave in an hour got a long walk to doctors for mw, have moved but not changed gp as dont like the local one lol


----------



## Inge

just got the johnsons baby essentials box from asda for £5. Be perfect for all the bath and cleaning bits for Leo :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh nice one Inge!!


----------



## Inge

and im having my hair done later. Its a mid brown right now but I want it blonde again so im doing it! I asked a friend and she thinks I should definately go for it and oh doesnt mind :dohh: typical man tho! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Nice :)

I've been a pig today, had a coronation chicken sarnie, and egg sarnie, a big bowl of coco pops, 4 cheesestrings and half a pack of wotsits :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler how can you eat all that by 11.30am??? I just about managed to force down a slice of toast and glass of water :rofl:

Had an horrendous nights sleep last night, worst yet! Well I shouldnt call it sleep because I certainly didnt get much of it :( Ive got the nausea of 1st tri and the pressure and cramping of end 3rd tri. Fidget is super low down, I can feel all his movements under my belly button, and I just have a constant feeling of needing to go to the toilet. Tried to lie down in bed and it just caused so much acheyness, tried to sleep on the sofa and Im too big so everything hurts, tried to sleep sitting up but I just felt pressure, in the end I think i got some sleep sat at the dining table with my head resting on the table :( I wouldnt mind, but I keep getting told this is a tiny baby... does not feel it lol

Hope your MW appointment goes well Wild :)

Inge enjoy your hair pampering :)

eeekkk.. need to go back to work lol last house call then I am done for 4 days!! yay!! lol Im loving this 3 on 4 off lark ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

Haha new I just polished off 1 1/2 big sausage rolls for lunch, I'm such a pig!
Sorry you didn't sleep well last night, hopefully tonight you will sleep better :flower:

Dylan was soooo cute earlier, I asked him where the bubba was and he came up to me, lifted my top up and started stroking my bump! :cloud9:
He hasn't really ever paid attention to my bump so that was really nice!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww how cute!! Shows he's been taking it in :) Bless him!


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I can't wait to see his little face in May when he sees the baby for the first time!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I know that feeling :) For years Joshua has asked for a baby brother or sister but I had to tell him my tummy was too poorly for a baby to grow in there, so this is something both of us wanted so much, and never thought we'd have. Sometimes I think Joshua is genuinely as excited as me :) I am nervousd though there has to be a time when Joshua rebels against it, be it when he is born, 6 months down the line, I dont know its bound to happen though but hopefully we'll sort it straight away.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless! Hopefully he doesn't rebel too much.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

All this food talk makes me want to vomit. Home sick, again, this time with strep throat and a sinus infection. Lucky me.

Winter, I hate you.


----------



## wild2011

back from mw, all is well, bubs measuring perfectly and heartbeat healthy :D also i feel like im dying thats the longest 6 miles roundtrip ive ever walked mw almost feel on the floor wen she realised id walked there hahahahahha


----------



## Inge

Im not doing my hair now! couldnt be bothered as I still feel a little ill... Am at home again and just had sweet and sour chicken balls with rice and a hot cuppa tea :coffee:
Iv got 2 books to read from the library so a nice relaxing evening for me :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmama

wow wiggler I am amazed at how much you can eat. Today I had 1 cup of blueberries and 1 cup of strawberries over low fat greek yogurt with some honey drizzled over it with a 15 grain piece of toast w/ non fat cream cheese. Some days all i want to do is eat and others not so much. I don't think being pregnant is a good excuse to eat really poorly all the time, just have little indulges here and there.The worse I eat the worse I feel. I just got over a cookies n cream ice cream binge that lasted a week where i needed 3-4 spoonfuls a day, never a bowl or anything, just enough to get my fix. I just know it will be even harder to lose it after pregnancy.


----------



## Inge

I try my best to eat healthily and most of my pregnancy has been eating fruit and walking. Nowadays my joints hurt too much to walk alot and although I still eat my fruit and veg I go through phases. Like one day I cant get enough of pears and the next I just want a hot comforting meal :thumbup: Ive been craving the chinese buffet for weeks so for valentines day Im taking oh to dinner there:winkwink: I tried on my black dress and it fits ok still its a size 12 and it just makes it a little obvious I have a bump so thats nice :haha: I havent wrapped my friends presents or packed my weekend bag yet :blush:must do that today at some point! :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I fancy chinese now lol not had that in ages lol

Ive tried to eat healthily, my biggest problem has been trying to eat enough im never ever hungry :( Ive been cooking in the evenings and eating with Joshua just having toast in morning, and fruit for lunch so I can eat it. 

Inge sorry you're not feeling well still. A friend of mine was talking about going to Cardiff yesterday, he said its a really great place to visit you will have a great girly time :)

Brandi sorry you're unwell too :( hope you're both feeling better soon!

Wild glad your MW appt went well and bubs is doing good :) Thats some walk lol I need to walk more lol i dont even walk up the school hill now the kids are let out on their own Joshua meets me on the hill ha ha

Wow I need sleep! but I need to stay awake and hope I will slee[ better tonight lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh, and Joshua did his show and tell today, apparently everyone had a question to ask and it was his best ever show and tell awwwwwww


----------



## wild2011

i neeed a sleep, but childminding till atleast 7-7.30 maybe shut one eye for 5 and feel better. x
zzzzzzz


----------



## mummy3

Inge, brandi, I'm sorry you guys feel so sick:hugs: Hope it passes soon!

New, thats great about Joshuas show and tell, I bet he loved it! Hope you get some better sleep tonight. Go with your instincts about the size of fidget, each baby I've had I've been told they are tiny, even after growth scans and they've all coe out large for dates lol. With Anja I had a growth scan the day before I delivered her at 33 weeks, she was meant to be 3 1/2 lbs but came out 4lb 12oz lol:haha:

This baby actually measuring big so I dread to think how huge she will be if I get near term by some miracle!

Wiggler, you're my hero with that breakfast, I've put on 15lb so far and try and eat a lot but still getting into trouble for not gaining enough. I'm suppossed to gain at least 35lb:wacko: Hopeful you're right too, healthy eating does make you feel better:thumbup:

Lol wild I can't believe you walked 6 miles, go nap now:winkwink:

Has anyone thought about which carseat to get? We decided to go for the babyjogger city select stroller in red and its been ordered so hopefully here by saturday:happydance: but need to think of a carseat to go with it!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I have the Silver Cross Ventura Plus car seat in jet, to match the pram :)

I was told Joshua weighed about 9-10lbs on my 38 week check, he was born 2 weeks later at 7lb 1oz lol my uterus is large this time too, measuring 2 weeks bigger than it should, but they insist the baby is tiny in there lol We'll see when he is born Im taking nothing for granted lol


----------



## Inge

gary wants a car seat that has the carry bar across. He's done the baby thing before so il trust him but not sure we will need one like that. I dont plan on taking the car seat out of the car with Leo in it anyway :shrug:


----------



## new_to_ttc

A lot of the others are suitable from 9kgs or something like that Inge, so if you dont get a stage 1 car seat you'll be restricted in choice xx


----------



## Inge

thanks new :thumbup: Il leave it to him to decide what to do as I have no idea on the practical things! I just want the pretty things :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

hehe you can have pratical and pretty lol


----------



## lisaf

If money were no object, I'd get a Peg Perego carseat (I know we have different brands than you guys!).
I'm still crossing my fingers that my friend's baby outgrows hers soon :haha: She was born in August and if I'm lucky, her parents will want her in a convertible carseat by the time our LO is born. I'd happily pay them $100 since I know the history on it, they take excellent care of stuff and its a very expensive seat!
If I have to buy a new one and they are done with theirs like a month after my guy is born I might cry, lol!

If we can't afford it (depends on what people buy us!) then we'll end up with a Graco35 I'm sure. We're going to want Britax for when the kid is older so might not want to spend toooo much on the infant seat.
The benefit for us with the infant seat (which I do NOT plan on carrying around with the baby past the first month or so) is that we can get an extra base and switch between cars easily... once we're into the bigger seats, we need one for each car :(


----------



## lisaf

And new - regarding sibling jealousy.... I was close to Joshua's age when my sister was born. I wasn't really jealous/upset until she started waking me up at night screaming (any other time she cried I'd try to help soothe her)... and ... the first time she crawled into my room and messed up my stuff I was pretty upset :haha:


----------



## Inge

Im more the impulse buyer lol!
We got a new tv to put the ps3 on and when we were at tesco there was a demo for some kitchen knives :happydance: and we watched and the knives are the worlds sharpest knives and never need sharpening and were £20 each and exclusive to QVC. But that day tesco were doing a promo of you buy 1 knife and you get 2 more carving knives,2 paring knives, a filleting knife, a spiral cutterhappydance:) and 2 juicers for £27.00 instead of almost £90 if yu got it all seperatley. I am so sad getting so excited over kitchen knives lol :blush: I was in awe of the salesman cos he was so cool, he cut though wood and the knife was still very sharp/ I dont think oh will let me use them by myself just in case I hurt myself :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im thinking these too Lisa! Ive spoke to Joshua about needing to sleep in his own bed so his brother doesnt ruin his sleep. and also about putting things away. Ive told him if stuff is out and gets damaged its his fault if its away and his brother gets it his brother gets told off and i try replace it, so hopefully he'll find it fair lolol

Inge lolololol of course they are the worlds sharpest knifes lol, until the next sharp knife comes along lolol sales people love people like you lolol I used to sell kitchens in telesales rofl i'd love having you answer the phone to me lol


----------



## lisaf

So I have a new symptom/side effect here ladies!
First off, baby is moving more and more noticably... I felt him kick with my hand for the first time last night and DH felt a kick and even felt him turn over.

Well I've had this cramp/ache/sore spot on the bottom left of my bump ever since the weekend when we put the furniture together. I figured I pulled something and am just hoping it will heal but its not really getting better. It only hurts when I stand up/walk around... its fine if I sit.
Well the past few nights, when I get up in the morning or the middle of the night, the whole bottom of my bump HURTS :( I don't know quite how to describe it... sort of like the muscles are protesting at having baby's weight back on it. This only happens for about 30 seconds after getting up.

I'd expect that if I was huge.. I'm finally looking pregnant, but I can still lie on my belly with no discomfort.

Just curious what this is, if I can do anything to help it etc!


----------



## Wiggler

I do try to eat healthily, but all the healthy food I have in is either not ripe, or requires cooking, and I hate cooking when I'm ill so just been grabbing the nearest things :haha: 

The plums and Kiwis should be ripe in a few days though, can't wait to munch on them (I nearly got grapes as new has made me want them but they are soooooooo pricey!!!) :)

Dylan got me to lay on the floor earlier and pretend I was asleep so when he crept up on me I "woke up" and pretended I was a lion, he loved it, but my poor poor pelvis is very unhappy now so I am laying in bed and I don;t plan to move for at least an hour. OH is watching Dylan and making dinner too :happydance:

Oh yea, that reminds me, how on earth will I know when my dragonfruit is ripe? I've never had it before, it was on offer so I thought I would try it :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh not sure lisa hun, if its worse when you get up etc it could be ligament pain? You may have pulled something at weekend too! if it doesnt ease off you could speak with you dr, nothing is supposed to 'hurt' well not yet anyways xx


----------



## wild2011

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz im so tired


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisa - that's where it hurt when i pulled my muscle from pushing DS. people are telling me it might be a hernia. also, i've noticed a lot of ladies say the muscle right there hurts when they wake up and their bladder is full. i'm sure you dont have a hernia though. i was in a wheelchair after i had DS because i couldnt even walk. i had almost no mobility in my left leg because of the pain.
just make sure your doctor knows about it next time you go :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

I'm not sure Lisa, it does sound like you've pulled something, but as its not getting better its probably best to get it looked at.

Lol wild go to bed:winkwink:


----------



## Inge

new - :haha: they have a certificate to say they have a lifetime gaurantee and you will never be able to bend or break them... I just love sales people who give a show and really sell something to you. Everybody at the demo brought one so I cant be the only sucker :haha:
OH has been feeling Leo kick on the outside lately. He did it yesterday and gary knew it was the baby before I did :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Wiggler, I love your eating, my hero!! :D Been a slow eating day here though, just some cereal and then a sandwich, and have just snacked on some nuts before I have omlette, chips and beans, if I ever head that OH is coming home from work, his phone is going straight to answer phone, so I don't know when he will be here.... 

Glad MW went well wild. xx


----------



## lisaf

Thanks everyone! Its not excruciating for the walking/standing one. I don't know if the night time one hurts so much because I went from super comfy to discomfort etc, lol! It could very well be related to a full bladder, hadn't thought of that!
My next appointment is next week... if it doesn't get worse, I'll just wait for that and mention it.

I'm going for my glucose test today! :( Not looking forward to it!


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha inge, JML did a similar knife ages ago, cuts everything etc etc I tried to cut frozen meat to defrost it easier (dont ask lol) and it snapped the knife... lolol

Right we need to go out in the gale force winds (are these after maths of the hurricane or something they super strong and scary) but I need electric and chinese ha ha ha 

Lisa hope you're tests goes ok hun! 

Uh oh child has coat on and told me to put the laptop down and put my shoes on if Im going out lol Glad to know which one of us is the boss in this house pmsl


----------



## wild2011

lol new, glad he put u in ur place, put the damn laptop down woman ur as bad as me lol.

no bed im afraid ive got kids running around for another hour then uniform lunches and bath to sort, why oh why did i sign myself up to other peoples kids?lol


----------



## Sunday_girl

Hey everyone! Im a bit late haha, but would love to be added, im May 25th with a boy :)


----------



## wild2011

congrats and welcome aboard, im due day before u witha boy too :) x


----------



## hopefulmama

sunday- Welcome, I am due the 26th with a boy!


----------



## wild2011

hehe 3 boys ina row :0


----------



## MilosMommy7

sunday - welcome! congrats on team blue :)


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome Sunday! Congrats on team blue!!!

Well, just had ANOTHER peek at the BT website (I have been checking the BT website all day) and they have dispatched my equipment!!! Only problem now is the Royal Mail website won't accept my tracking number :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

hehe welcome and congratulations :) More May boys!! 

Wild other peoples kids are always more tiring than your own right??? lol 

I got the electric, I hate these meters I must remember to change it to a bill lolol I should top up smaller amounts so its a regular thing, but I cant be bothered with that lol so I put a bulk on and it lasts 4-6 weeks but then kinda takes me by surprise that its running out lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler that be because it wont get processed until tonight or early tomorrow morning lol it'll be on a van or train somewhere right now lol


----------



## wild2011

no meters here cos i hate them lol,

urm yer they are well behaved, well ish not like mine lol but irritating beyond belief and ive got this 5 nights a week till 14th of april. omgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg give me strength lmfao x


----------



## Wiggler

Yay, It'll be on its way to me! If the postman does not bring me my shiny new toys by Saturday I will be very upset :rofl:

Hehe New, I'm on a meter too, I just put £15 on a week (more in winter) my mum has a shiny new toy though that lets her top up her key from her PC though, I'm very jealous.


----------



## 24/7

Wow, £15 a week?! :o Is that just for gas or electric too? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Just electric, we don't have gas here. It used to be more, but I am being super strict about it now. It can get as high as £30 a week though if we turn the storage heaters on.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ha ha wiggler it'll be off to some warehouse first lol

I put about £40 electric on a month/6 weeks and its completely electric run house, we have no gas here. Well I have a fire but I have the gas switched off as I never use it and ot costs me all summer not to use the gas so I had it capped off lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler said:


> Just electric, we don't have gas here. It used to be more, but I am being super strict about it now. It can get as high as £30 a week though if we turn the storage heaters on.

Oh you have storage heaters too??? nightmare yes!!!! They are too hot in the night and first thing, but dont stay warm enough for evening lol I hate them with a vengence lol


----------



## Wiggler

Storage heaters are vile, we only ever turn the one in Dylans room on unless its really cold then the lounge one goes on once a week (the one in the lounge costs £2 a night to run :() We just wear jumpers most of the time, too pricey otherwise.


----------



## lisaf

Stupid hormones... I just got brought to tears because the IRS wouldn't speak to me...
Its a big long stupid story, we're trying to get them to fix a mistake they made and they're trying to collect money we don't owe etc...
I'm so tired of running around in circles on this issue... the last guy we talked to said I was down as an authorized person now and sent us to a new department that is supposed to help sort this whole thing out... they just called and said they can't talk to me.. all I need is my boss to get on the phone to say its ok to talk to me.. but guess what? he's out of town. Now they're going to send us a letter instead and who knows how that will work out...
UGHHHHHH


----------



## new_to_ttc

I have the lounge one on and the hallway one, otherwise its pointless because the hallway is so cold the lounge wont stay warm lol I have oil filled heaters upstairs and in the kitchen and the coldest bathroom you have ever expereinced lol Im used to it, and actually this is the first winter the storage heaters have workled they were replaced last March lol So long as Joshua's room is warm then thats all I worry about but we both so used to a colder house we actually dont need the heaters on all the time the house stays warm just having them on every other day or so lol


----------



## Wiggler

I think I'll find it hard adjusting to somewhere with central heating when I evenually move, walking into a house where the rooms are all a nice temperature... luxury!!


----------



## luckyme225

Sorry Lisa- dealing with the IRS sucks. Last year I could never get through to a person and would always be sent around in circles. We didn't even get our return until months after we filed.


----------



## lisaf

:( Its just so frustrating because we didn't do a single thing wrong... they made a mistake, we did what we were supposed to get them to fix the mistake... they never did it.
We now have a bad credit rating as a result and can't get vendors to give us terms etc.

Part of this is my boss's fault for not filling out the stupid paperwork that would authorize them to speak to me.

I'm just SO glad this is my company and no my personal credit/tax issue!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no :( My weird pregnancy nose is back. When I was pregnant with Dylan whenever I went into the bathroom it smelt like food even though it is always kept spotless and clean, and now I just went in there and it smells like vinagerette salad dressing...


----------



## hopefulmama

Do any of you get sort of a pulling sensation in your lower bump area when you stand for long periods of time, like it's too heavy etc? Thats best way i can explain, its not painful at all, just a weird feeling like someone is trying to pull my bump down..


----------



## 24/7

I do hopeful, naughty bump!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I get that feeling occasionally hopeful, when bubs decides to lay really low down.

OMG that was random, I was just browsing facebook and my chat popped up with a message from one of my half sisters I have added, well it wasn't her, but one of the other half-sisters who I haven't talked to or seen since I was a teenager, apparently she has turned her life around and is off drugs and training to be a drugs councellor, good for her!


----------



## Soph22

Hi ladies- I need some advice- but be warned, I'm a little :cry: right now.

Do any of you have a mom who lives far away? My mom lives a few states away and we're trying to figure out when she should come out for baby. She would have to fly so we don't really know how to time it so that she's here when baby is born but not here a week or more before and then have to go back right after he's born. 

She's also works in a school and would be done for the summer May 26th. She doesn't mind missing some work, but probably wouldn't be able to miss the whole month of May. (My baby is due May 6th). 

I just had a minor meltdown at the thought of her not being here for the birth, in fact, here come the tears again. :cry:
I know it's probably a little silly. I have a wonderful husband and get along great with his family who live much closer. But they're not MY family! 
I think logically it makes a lot more sense for her to come out mid or late May and then stay for a few weeks as opposed to trying to get her here when he's born. But I just can't seem to accept having to go through it all without her. I feel like I don't get to see her enough as it is and want her to be with me for the biggest day of my life. Ugh! I don't know what's best. 

Anyone have a similar situation? Any advice?
Thanks!


----------



## BizyBee

Wiggler, I think you are my soul sister. Lol. Of the things I remember: I had cereal with a banana for breakfast, yogurt & berries and pretzels for snack, cheesestick, 3 clementines, carrots, peanut butter and jelly sandwich, and v8 for lunch, Chinese food for dinner (veggies, rice, brown sauce), and I just had a sundae. Mmmm...

Sorry you are sad Soph. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Soph, no advice but sending lots of hugs! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Oooh Bizy, That sounds yummy!!

ANOTHER early morning for me, I am really going to try to have an early night tonight, I am so tired :(


----------



## lisaf

Aw Soph.. I have a simliar situation with my mom... only I would go crazy if my mom was there for the birth so I don't have any good suggestions.
Personally, I'd rather have my mom visit when I'm no longer a zombie etc..

If you really want her there for you, I think it might be too much to hope that she's there for the delivery. Unless you end up with a scheduled c-section then its going to be too much pressure and disappointment to try to time it right.
Could she jump on a plane when you were in labor to possibly be there immediately after the birth and to help you out during the first week? If she can't do a last-minute trip, you could try to guess when the baby will come but you could have most of your mom's visit be during the final days.

Ack.. guess I just dont' have any good advice here! :( Sorry!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

officially 27 weeks :happydance:


----------



## heyyady

soph- if it means that much to you to have her there for the birth, then do it! If your husband's family lives closer and you get on with them, have them help more when your mom has to go home. I understand how you feel- my mom lives here in town but will not be allowed in with this birth (I'm having a c-section) - she was not only there for the last two, she cut the cords! 

As for car seats, etc- we got two of the Graco Snugrides (Don't know what you have available there) 
https://childcarseatfacts.com/50/graco-snugride-32-infant-car-seat/

Which are compatable with the snap and go stroller 
https://yourmamareviews.com/2009/03/your-mama-loves-the-baby-trend-double-snap-n-go-stroller/

and the Sweet Peace rockers
https://www.babygiftsoutlet.com/prd/graco-sweetpeace-newborn-soothing-center-in-cuddly-bear.html

and I plan on using the seat/carriers as long as I can!


----------



## wild2011

wish mine was elec and gas was that cheap lol, mines no less than 15 a week in the summer (elec) gas same in winter tho less in summer. x


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies!! I was putting Dylan on the sofa cos he was having a mega tantrum and I caught my leg on the bloody coffee table AGAIN!!! Now I have a huge sore bruise on my leg, i've decided we are getting rid


----------



## wild2011

i used to have one like thatm, i got rid of for a long time and have only just replaced with one more suitable lol!


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, we only got the coffee table cos it was free, wouldn't have had it otherwise. OH is taking it apart tomorrow and putting it in his shed ready to go to the tip :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Soph- I understand what you mean, my parents have lived in europe for awhile and even when i do go there, they always seem to be traveling elsewhere so i never get to see them, maybe once every 2 yrs. This past fall my mother passed away, which is a bit hard when you're pregnant, so I totally understand wanting her there and not being able to. My mom was a an OB too and she would've been the best help and at the beginning of my pregnancy any question I had, it was amazing to call her at any time. 
Anyway, i understand how much it sucks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

MilosMommy7 said:


> officially 27 weeks :happydance:

YAY!!! HAPPY 3RD TRIMESTER!!!

I feel like crap today. Thankfully, the doctor wrote me off placement today so I get to stay home and rest, which means clean the floors, do the dishes, folding laundry, getting an oil change and then going behind my husband's back to replace my wedding band that I lost when we separated. I plan to start wearing my rings again. I just hope my fingers aren't too swollen that they don't fit...okay thinking about that, maybe I'll wait until after I give birth to replace the ring so I get the proper fit, lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Soph :hugs: My parents live 130 miles away, which isnt a massive distance, but its far enough for big things like labour. From my contractions starting and notifying them it could take 4-5 hours for them to get to me (finish work, pack etc etc) and I might not be able to have my mum with me. Also Im due 30th april, and they fly out to majorca on 2nd May so if I go late there is just no way I'll have my mum with me until mid May. Some days Im finding it hard to cope with, she was my rock for when Joshua was born, but other days Im ok about it, I have great friends (no partner) so Im hoping for a 6 hour discharge and home to my sona nd friends. Labouring alone is quite scary but i wont admit that to many people, dont want anyone to feel bad that they cant be there for me, its not like I plan to be alert and awake anyways ha ha ha

Hope everyone is ok today, brandi hope you feeling better soon!!

I had my 28 week MW appt today, with my MW. She said no way is my baby very small, Im measuring 3 weeks ahead in length, which puts him above the 90th centile (way big! lol) but she said he might not be that big it could be water etc but no way was there any indication that he was too small! Yay! HR was 157-160 :) Protein in my sample again but hey ho, apparently its normal lol Had bloods done (ouch no one warned me lol) ermmm was there anything else???? Oh the period cramps she said sound like properly contractions not BH, I was like noooo they last way to long for that, they last hours. She said next time I have them she'd like to see me on the monitor, she would rather i didnt use a hotwater bottle to help them. She did agree with me that they been going on long enough now that if they were contractions baby would be here by now lol so did agree I was probably over doing it in the day time, but she still wants to monitor it! lol Oh and she said the pains and discomfort Im getting at night causing me little sleep is very likely due to the pressure being put on my ribs and organs etc, but has prescribed ozmapozle (something like that lol) to make sure its not acid reflux (heartburn?? i think) it doesnt feel like that but she said to try them for a few days/week see if the night pains improve.


----------



## 24/7

I take Omeprazole new, and it is AMAZING for reflux!! xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Guess I don't have to replace my ring afterall. My husband has had it since I had moved out.

I just caved and bought myself a birthday present. Tickets to my Canucks playing 3 hours away just 9 days after my birthday. I'll be 35 weeks pregnant, and since it's out of the country, I need to look into travel health insurance. I DO NOT want a $10 000 hospital bill if I go into labour during the 4 hours I'll be there. 

But, it's also costing $100 to renew my husband's passport in order to go. He's losing his job two days later, but I want a hockey game before I have a new baby.


----------



## MilosMommy7

brandi - i put my rings on a few weeks ago and they felt tight so i took them off right away, lol. i couldnt wear them last time. but it's weird because my fingers dont look swollen or anything.


----------



## lisaf

Milosmommy - I have the same issue... my rings started getting too tight but I'm not looking/feeling swollen at all!


----------



## new_to_ttc

My fingers are too fat for rings lol I hardly have lady like fingers lol


----------



## luckyme225

I never sized my wedding ring really tight because I knew my fingers would get bigger with pregnancy. It's loose enough that I can easily take it off but it wont fall off. I might get it re-sized again after this kido comes just because we will probably have a 5 year age gap if we are lucky enough to have a third.

Midwife appointment today. I got tons of BH last night at work 5-7 minutes apart. It was pretty nuts, I was sitting on my ass last night at work too. They just had me chug water non stop. They eventually went away, they think I have an irritable uterus like with my last pregnancy. Last night of work tonight then I will have one more work week left until I go on-call!! woohoo.

Hope you ladies have a wonderful day :flower:


----------



## mummy3

Oh no lucky, glad they calmed down! Can your ob not give you some meds?

My rings are still loose, only time they got tight was with the pre-eclampsia with #1.

Hopeful, I'm sorry to hear about your mom:hugs: I don't have my parents either.

All kids seem to have runny noses here and coughing, so I guess another lurgy will bedoing the rounds:dohh:


----------



## MilosMommy7

i didnt swell with milo until after i had him. so i'm assuming the same will happen this time.


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- I go to the office today so we'll see what they do. I'm totally fine today but go through freak episodes where I get contractions. I guess that's where the irritable uterus comes in. Lot's of coughing and runny noses at me house too. So far I've managed to avoid it though. That time of year I guess.


----------



## mummy3

Lol this time of year is lasting a while:haha:

Let me know how you get on, I have an irritable uterus which probably doesn't help my preterm births but I have prescriptions of both nifedipine and terbutaline to take if the contractions start up. Sounds like this could help you:flower:


----------



## lisaf

I would pay someone $20 if I could just take a nap right now.
I don't think my work would appreciate it though :(
Its only 1:30pm :(


----------



## mummy3

Discovered Eilidh likes animal cookies and haagen daas caramel cone ice cream with a dollop of lemon curd:haha:

Anyone else fancy some?


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: Lisa, I cant remember what this nap thing is?!

Tell your work to give you some medicinal sugar...


----------



## lisaf

lol... not sure sugar will help... but there are cookies in the breakroom. Now to find the energy to walk over there to eat some :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa, does your office chair have wheels, if so you could wheel yourself over, its a lot easier than walking :)

Baby has been the most active today out of my whole pregnancy, i love it :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

i've been feeling like a fatty today. been so hungry since i woke up! atleast i'm still 2-3 lbs under my pre-pregnancy weight!


----------



## lisaf

:rofl: hmmm, wheeling my chair over there would be VERY conspicuous!!! Don't think I could pull it off.
I just took a small doze at my desk with my eyes closed... sucks because I had to be alert for anyone walking by, but I feel a little better now! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I havent eaten too much today compared to my mega food binge days, but still a lot compared to some ladies on here, I keep getting really paranoid about weight gain, but have to keep telling myself I'm not hungry for no reason, and so what if I put on weight now, I should enjoy it before my diet starts after bubs is born... Its hard though, I feel like the spawn of an obese hippo and a beached whale :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa, do you not have a potted plant to put on your lap as camoflauge? :haha:

Glad your little doze helped though, make sure you have a nice early night tonight :)


----------



## lisaf

lol I'd be napping as soon as I got home if we didn't have a doula coming over


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: I love the wheeling the chair with a potted plant!

Wiggler :hugs: don't feel bad, third tri makes most women feel heavy and sluggish. Anyway I thought you lost weight? I'm pretty sure my 15lb weight gain is the most here:haha: It's probably more now too, I'm even getting upat 3 am to eat lol. But Eilidh feels huge, bigger now than I was at 33 weeks with Anja. 

Anyone got plans for valentines day? I'm just hoping it involves lots of chocolate:haha:


----------



## lisaf

I am afraid to find out how much weight I put on since my last appointment. ALL I do is eat :( Of course I don't even feel hungry, its just like I trained myself to eat all the time back when I had the constant hunger :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, I'm still below pre-preg weight, but I hopped on the scales earlier and it was a depressing sight, I am zooming back towards pre-preg weight now. Want to get more healthy food in, but its all so pricey, and my fruit isn't ripe yet, but the good news is the crisps and junk will run out tomorrow so no more hefty snacking :haha:

No plans for valentines day apart to try and avoid thought of OH's attack (was 2 years ago valentines day) I might let him back in our bed too, he has been snoring like a pig recently so he is back on the sofa :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

NOOOOO!!! I just took off my favourite jumper, and it has a hole in the armpit :cry: 
I've had that jumper since I was 18 and its soooooo comfy, going to see if my mum can work her magic, but OH said I can buy myself a new comfy jumper... YAY!


----------



## new_to_ttc

My MW told me today I hadnt lost too much weight, and i didnt have to force myself to increase my calories if I didnt want to, and it wouldnt have helped with my bloated feelings!! yay!! Ive lost 21lbs this pregnancy tee heee and my arse looks great!! :rofl:

For valentines day I hope for a lot of fun :haha: I decided to get myself one of those bows I put up here the other week pmsl so I'll be his gift ;) lololol Im soooooooooo naughty!! lol Valentines day in bed rofl.. beats the traditional meal and small talk you do when you are all coupley lolol I made the most of being in Wales, because they already had their version of valentines day lol... so we'll celebrate it again ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

new you naughty girl!! and GRR at your bum looking great, mine looks like it could swallow poeple whole :rofl: my boobs however have never looked better!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I bought some other treats too but Im not sharing those ha ha ha well, my drive has never been so high Im making the most of my pregnancy hormones lolol 

Ive been determined to make sure my arse didnt get as pregnant looking as my tummy lol, I dont remember the last time it looked so good pmsl and my legs too! Probably all contributing to my high sex drive I feel great and confident lolol


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: new he's going to be made up! Think my hubby would have a heart attack if I did that, poor guy's been out of action for ages:haha:

Lisa, how can you not feel hungry?:wacko:Hehe could just be I'm a bottomless pit right now...

Wiggler I feel your pain with the jumper, I get very attached to favourite jumpers and hoodies.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: Im sure he'll love it, Ive wrote him a poem in a personalised card which will hopefully direct him to the bedroom ha ha ha if he takes the hint otherwise I be there all day by myself lol (I made the hint quite clear I know how bad men can be lol).

mummy Im never hungry either! I literally have to force myself to have 1 decent meal a day lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe its actually a hoodie, Its really ugly too, but soo comfy and warm during winter, not too hot during summer, its had so much wear i'm surprised its lasted this long, it fitted well during my pregnancy with Dylan too... Hopefully my mum can give it some life until next winter, I don't want to throw it out :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww wiggler! lol If you repair it before it gets bad it should be ok :) I got a jumper at Christmas which split at the arm seam, so its going back, when I can remember to do it lol


----------



## Wiggler

OH has just given me a £60 budget for my new jumper, I'm so spoilt, I would never normally pay more than £15!!! Going to browse online tomorrow for a nice new one :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol nice budjet, I never spend that much on clothes for me hehe


----------



## mummy3

It sounds like a great hoodie, can you get another one exactly the same, then you can wear it in to feel perfect incase your mum can't fix the old one?

New, I can't get my head around not feeling hungry, I thin about food 24/7 atm. You probably need to spell it out in the card lol even if you think the hint is clear a bloke would still not get it:haha:


----------



## mummy3

Here was me thinking a new tie would make a great gift :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Bed time I think... OH just evicted me from the sofa so he can go to sleep :( how rude :haha: So much for my early night, at least I am having a lay in tomorrow morning :) sleep well ladies! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont often get munchies either, never mind not being hungry lol I could happily go all day without eating I think lol 

I think I made the hint clear enough :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

mummy3 said:


> Here was me thinking a new tie would make a great gift :rofl:

:haha:

he's a new tie ... lolol https://www.prezziesplus.co.uk/valentine-gifts/naughty-knot.html kinda!!! lololol 

take your lappy to bed wiggler lol


----------



## mummy3

Omg!! Lol new I think I may just get it :rofl: 

Night night wiggler:flower:

Anyone having chinese for chinese new year?


----------



## new_to_ttc

When is chinese new year?? But the answer is no lol had chinese last night, ate about ooooo 1/5th and was full and it didnt really excite me like chinese tastes usually do lol

i got me grapes :) Im content lol


----------



## 24/7

I think I either have a uti or thrush, I feel all burny downstairs :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh no hun! Have you got any canestan to try? Dont wash down there with soapy water if its thrush, or use a mild baby soap.


----------



## 24/7

I do actually, so going to see if either materialise overnight..!! Hopefully it's a pregnancy woe and just passes!! The joys!! xx


----------



## mummy3

Oh no 24/7 hope its not thrush, thrush sucks!

New, I think it started yesterday but either way its close enough to use as a eason to have chinese tonight:thumbup: Sorry you lost your taste for it though:hugs: Lol you need to get shares in grapes!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hope it goes by morning hun!!

Mummy, I think i will invest in shares, got to be cheaper in the long run lol


----------



## Soph22

I have my first prenatal class tomorrow with hubby. I'm excited and nervous too! I really hope they don't show any graphic videos. I know it's "all natural" and a "beautiful experience" but I do NOT want to see it and I know hubby doesn't either.


----------



## BizyBee

We had Chinese food the last few nights. I've been teaching my students about Chinese New Year and set off quite a craving! BB has been moving like crazy lately. I love feeling him. It's such a cool experience!


----------



## 24/7

I AM FEELING ROOOOOUUUUGGGH!!! Decided to treat myself to a can of sprite last night, and what a big mistake that was?! Sam must have just got a HUGE sugar rush, that has lasted the whole night, and he went absolutely mad like I have never seen before, and I just couldn't sleep while he was like that, so am really feeling it today!! :sleep: Its kind of scary though, if I drank drinks like that everyday, he would obviously be alot more active, but probably not so good with all the sugar for him, so lesson learnt, and will treat myself again once he arrives. :blush::haha: xx


----------



## wild2011

hey ladies, xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww 24/7! Hope Sam lets you have a good sleep tonight!

Hiya Wild! Sleep well?

My lay in never happened, OH is crap at keeping Dylan quiet :cry: But on the plus side, I'm going to play with my new food processor in a few minutes :haha: Going to make a nice stew for dinner and going to use it to chop up the veg and hopefully the meat, got to read the instructions then off to play!


----------



## wild2011

have fun playing, i dont think i could be bothered with the washig up id rather cut it by hand lol, did a big stew for dh yesterday as it happened and he gobbled the lot.

have zero food in the hous,e dh going later sending with a list wish me luck lol

slept ok, insomnia is a beast and my baby is a bigger one, he usually wakes up mid evening noe its 11.30 pm - thru the night and as im getting up he settles little monkey lol

lots of ironing, and cleaning today and laying lino in my bathroom, weve retiled with mosaic little ones and its lush, painting is finished so this is the last step. i love it! yayy


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Soph22 said:


> I have my first prenatal class tomorrow with hubby. I'm excited and nervous too! I really hope they don't show any graphic videos. I know it's "all natural" and a "beautiful experience" but I do NOT want to see it and I know hubby doesn't either.

Could be different in different places, but the ones I went to showed a woman giving birth vaginally.


----------



## BizyBee

Z is picking up the nursery furniture today! We probably won't get around to setting it all up tonight, but hoping it's done tomorrow. I can't wait until my shower so I can really set things up.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies!!

Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I hurt all over!!! Been to Manchester today wedding dress shopping with my little sister! I think we went in EVERY shop in town arghhhhhh Fidget totally unimpressed, BH like a bitch, backache and sooo much pressure! On the plus side she looked like a princess, she has her dress, veil, tiara and shoes :) Bless her, and we stuck to budget too! Yay! I got to do it all again in 2 weeks, take her back for her fitting and measure, then mum will take her home while I carry on into Manchester to trawl through every shoe shop to find the bridesmaid shoes for my friends wedding. Fidget so not going to be happy!

I'm 100% sure I started with my show, the pinky veins were very clear today. Everything is happening so different to how it did with Joshua lol

24/7 hows you today hun? Eased?

Hope everyone else is ok, Lucky yay for the furniture :) Oh who asked about antenatal classes/ i had them with Joshua and we didnt see any video's it was all a bit patronising and not very informative though. I rememeber clearly she said about babies having miconium in the womb but added 'its very rare so we'll not go into that' well it happened to me and id have rathered her go into it so I knew what I was facing, plus its not that rare!


----------



## luckyme225

I just made cinnamon rolls for breakfast, yum. Perfect way to start my day off. Going to be a lazy day today.


----------



## heyyady

Rearranging our bedroom this afternoon when Hubby gets home to make room for babies- so excited to not just have a PILE of their stuff in the corner!


----------



## 24/7

Seems to have just been one of those things new, thankfully!!

Nursery furniture is all set up now, and I love it!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww come on ladies post some nursery pics!!! I want a nursery, but cant, so need to swoon over yours hehe 

Glad you're ok today 24/7! How's your lazy day going Lucky?? Im sooo achey right now, shopping is not good for you!! lol


----------



## 24/7

When its finished. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG I had a gorgeous stew for dinner, it was soooo yummy, and Dylan loved it (he actually ate all his dinner) so making it again tomorrow! i can;t wait for dinner time tomorrow :)

I've been very good food wise today, a few snacks alongside breakfast this morning then just lunch and dinner (although my dinner was big enough to feed 2 people :haha: we don;t do small portions of stew in this household!)
Hopefully my fruit will be ripe tomorrow so I can have some healthy snacks!!

Bubs has been a cheeky little thing today, leaning on my bladder so I had to run to the loo every 5 mins, and doing lots of fidgeting :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

afternoon ladies! or should i say good evening for most of you. lol. last night i surprisingly didnt wake up as often last night. maybe it's because me and OH had sex before bed? lol.
i'm so tired of baby being an eggplant still! lol. it feels like it's going nowhere when i know she's been growing and is bigger than eggplant by now.
also, i'm STILL trying to find motivation to do the cleaning and rearranging. one day i think my nesting will start to take over and i'll get it done. haha


----------



## mummy3

Afternoon everyone, been a busy morning here, had to get the kids new beds (spongebob and cars lol) from walmart, yummy breakfast from dennys now sent hubby out to the local coffee shop for one of their raspberry cakes:cloud9: My kids are still a bit sniffly but generally back to normal as in bouncing off the walls lol. We have decided on the britax cowmooflage chaperone infant carseat, so got to order that soon.

New, did I read you had your show? :shock: hope you're taking it easy now?!

Soph, enjoy your antenatal classes, not sure what happens in them sorry, I've yet to go to one!

Wiggler, can you send some of your stew? so many good cooks here. I feel for you with the million trips to the loo. Yay fo Dylan eating all his dinner, that must be such a relief!

Milo, lol yeah exercise before bed is meant to help sleeping.. Good luck getting the cleaning done.


----------



## heyyady

@Milos
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/zWxJ5g2fP44UpSheGia6cQ
:rofl:


----------



## MilosMommy7

:haha: if that's the case we can stay an eggplant until we give birth!


----------



## luckyme225

New- It was lazy alright. Slept in, made breakfast, took a nap, picked up my son and ordered some pizza. Probably be the last meal I taste for awhile because it looks like I'm getting the cold my husband and son had. Hope your taking it easy after your long day of shopping!

Mummy- raspberry cake.... yum!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just thought I'd share...28 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks - Speck.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MilosMommy7

looks nice! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy3 Glad the kids are feeling better and I would send you some stew, but we ate it all :haha: 

Brandi - Lovely bump!

Well I think Dylan eating all his dinner really helped, he has been waking up before 5am again, but today he slept in until 5.25am!!! Got Youtube on through the PS3 at the moment playing steam train videos and he loves it, going to surprise him later this year and take him to the Bluebell railway!! :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

I Love bluebell railwau!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I always wanted to go when I was younger and never got round to it, and now that Dylan is train mad I have an excuse. hehe. Luckily it isn't too far from here too :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Afternoon!! :)

No such luck as taking it easy between now and March 27th not a minute is my own!! Yes mummy I had a show, I wasnt sure at first, although quite sure, but definiate now. I had the show with Joshua at about 35-36 weeks and he was born at 40 weeks (pratically) so Im not worried the BH have been much stronger and I had period cramps with this one its no wonder some of the plug has come away, and Im sure I saw Brandi post that she spoke to her MW and it comes back?? 

Been out shopping again today, mum has now ordered her 'mother of the bride' outfit. Ive bought the present for Joshua from fidget (not getting a laptop now because my old one is repairable so he'll get that, be silly to spend on one when that will be repaired soon). Need to get something from Joshua to the baby, maybe his coming home outfit?? (Its a sleepsuit thats says 'Im the little brother'), which reminds me I need a jumper that says 'Im the big brother' lol which fidget will also get Joshua but I need to order it lol 

I had an amazing night sleep last night! I was so tired I went to bed about 10pm (maybe a little after) and woke up at 8.45am, and I dont recall waking at all in the night yay!! :happydance: 

Okies, need to go pack now ready for going home after dinner lol Long drive tonight after a long day shopping, blurgh!! lol Best get used to it got a lot of it to do in the coming weeks, only going home for 6 days then Im back again rofpmsl 

Oh sorry, Brandi awesome bump hun!!!


----------



## miss_kitty

Hi everyone!

I seem to have MUCH thinner eyebrows than I did about a month ago... Eeek, what's going on?! Is this a pregnancy symptom we don't get told about? I think I have lost up to 1cm from the middle, at each side, it's like each eyebrow is being repelled by the other! All very strange, i'm just wondering if I should mention this at my next antenatal appointment... Anyone else had/got this?

Thanks in advance :) x x x x x x


----------



## 24/7

Zzzz.... So tired today, and hurty and missed a BnB meet up. :( Have been online shopping from some bedroom bits for Sam, which cheered me up lots!! :D 

Hope you are ok new. I wish I had time to relax too, four day week this week at work, then seven the week after. :( ROLL ON 1ST MARCH!! xx


----------



## luckyme225

New- Take it easy hun. Can't believe your losing your plug already!


----------



## mummy3

yeah new it can grow back, but if it has blood in it esp I would get an emergency appointment. I know for me when I start getting bloody show birth is only a few weeks away. The globby stuff (gross I know) is not so worrying, but still I have had this and the ob still takes it very seriously. Defo rest and no big trips:hugs:

Brandi, that is one impressive bump!

Wiggler, due to no stew I was forced to eat 2 tubs of haagen daas ice cream last night :shock: Glad the extra food is helpng Dylans sleep, I know my lot sleep better after a big dinner.

Kitty, not entirely sure about eyebrows lol, but pregnancy does bring some very strange symptoms:haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies. Can't believe I'm already in single digits until I'm full-term.

As for the plug thing, don't worry. Pieces of the plug are lost everyday, but the plug is constantly replacing itself.


----------



## heyyady

New- I envy you being able to sleep like that- for weeks now I'm up every hour to two hours to pee, and at least once to EAT! :lol: Would just about kill for a full nights sleep!


----------



## Soph22

Hi ladies-
So I was able to look away during the graphic part of the birth video at my class yesterday. I know I'm being silly, but I'd rather not have that visual haunting me for the next few months. 
The class was not that informative, there were a few good tips and a couple of things I didn't know, but even DH said that HE alreadyknew most of what was presented. Hoping the second one is better. 
Enjoy your Sunday ladies!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey - I have had so little sleep all pregnancy, last night was so so so lovely :) 

I'm home from my mums now, that drive seems to get longer and longer lol I've only got a 3 day working week this week, then a day off then a drive back to manchester! 

24/7 sorry you missed your meet today, they'll be another one. Take it easy and rest and hopefully you'll be a lot less zzzzzz and hurty! 

Im going to wind down with some TV and see if I get some sleep again. I drank lucozade to keep me awake to get home pmsl... now my mind is wide awake lol oops xx


----------



## heyyady

ARG! My MIL is throwing me a shower- she NEVER calls me to discuss anything, just sends emails. When I sent her the guest list 2 weeks ago, I asked her if it was too many people. When I emailed her about food last week, I asked again if it's too many people. Invites are supposed to go out tomorrow. She emails me TONIGHT to say she just realized how many people are on my list and maybe I'm thinking of a party not a shower because showers are about 10 people. ??? TEN??? No shower I've ever attended has been less than 20- and I know I have more than 20 on my list but I also know about 1/3 won't show. So now what? do I insist on that many people? Do I pare down to 10? I have more than 10 just in my family alone, let alone my husband's family!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Just tell her you're keeping both sides of the family happy by inviting them, but you dont expect them al to show,. so suggest how many she should cater for. Then she'll cater for more because she'll be nervous they will show, and everyone is happy and shower is how YOU want it :)

Good morning ladies, Im sat here waiting for Joshua to wake up. Its 8am here, think I might need to go throw some ice water over him no way is he planning on stirring lol I tried a few times, Ive just been greeted by a 'urghhhh' and some other weird grunts lol Its a good job I know he can get ready quick lol I'll give him 20 more minutes or so lol

Im getting spoilt today, so excited :)


----------



## 24/7

Hello pregnancy insomnia.... :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww hun you still tired?? Go to my mums for one night that'll sort you! Im sure she has anethestic in the mattress I cant sleep anywhere but at her house lol I tossed and turned all night in my bed last night lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Uh oh sleeping beauty just got up on the wrong side of the bed lol and he is in slow motion lol We going to be soooooo late for school pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies!!

My BT Vision is here and set up! Just been browsing through the On-Demand bit and there is sooooooo much TV and films I can watch for free.. YIPPEE!!! Going to start watching Desperate Housewives from the beginning tonight :) Hehe, When OH gets home he is in for a shock, I had to move his PS3 out of the lounge to make room for the Bt Box, so will have to put up wih him faffing around trying to fit it somewhere later :haha:

Dylan slept in til 6.30am this morning!!!!!! I was awake at 5.30am though :(


----------



## 24/7

Yay for bt!! I would be lost without my sky plus!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lol and me 24/7!! yet I was so dead against having it, only got it because it came free when I set up multiroom for the boss of the house lolol

Glad Dylan slept in for you hun :) Have fun with your BT vision lol Im just off for a soak in the bath now before Im pampered with a deep body massage mmmmmmmmmmm just what I need :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm looking forward to recording things I know I would miss othrewise. Also pausing TV when I have to is going to be pretty cool :)


----------



## wild2011

hello ladies, had some really breath taking bh yesterday for 2 hours every 3-4 mins. had to stop wat i was doing and went bright red and flushed every time, but not painful! just knew what they were, can confirm they do get more noticeable with each bubs. 

just made home made spare ribs in a sticky barbecue dressing, going to eat some shortly with a salad nom nom. been fancying them for ages so had a long walk to butchers this morning lol

also on lisrt of ouchies i have had bad piles over the weekend, all popped feel like walking with knife stuck in my bum. anusol is my best friend lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww hun!! Bless ya :hugs:

wiggler you having fun with BT lol.. you been quiet today and NO food talk lolol

I had the most amazing massage ever mmmmm so relaxed just now *smitten* lolol


----------



## MilosMommy7

took these last night. i thought i posted them before bed, but i guess not. lol.

https://i55.tinypic.com/2upteno.jpg
https://i56.tinypic.com/epkqv9.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Big hugs Wild!!! :hugs:

Hehe new, are you missing my food talk? Well I had a HUGE MAHOOSIVE bacon sarnie earlier and shared it wih Dylan, it was heaven!! Then tried to counter its unhelthiness with some fruit, had a few plums, they are sooo overripe :dohh: really yummy still though, then chopped up a kiwi to share with Dylan and it was so sharp and acidic! Instant heartburn!! :haha: The look on Dylans face when he had a bite was hilarious! Going to have some more later, they were really yummy, maybe sprinkle a bit of sugar on to calm them down. hehe. Other than that I haven't had anything, I'm not hungry today, jus really thirsty!
Going to try the dragonfruit later, thats probably overripe too, but never mind :)

Great bump MilosMommy!!

Dylan is a bit of a grump today so got postman pat playing back to back on BT vision to keep him happy, he doesn't want to do anything else, I don't mind too much, he is smiling and happy again now!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I cant see your bump milos :( couldnt on the may bumps thread either!

:rofl: I just noticed some missed calls on my phone, and I had 1 message.. listened to it and it starts with a whimper of a baby/toddler cry, then just lots and lots of random button pressing, then a whimper, more buttons, then an almighty baby giggle you know like the ones off the cow & gate adverts ha ha ha classic!! No idea who's number it is though, although its caernarfon the same lol very random but funny lol :rofl:


----------



## MilosMommy7

hmm that's weird! wiggler saw the pics.


----------



## luckyme225

I feel like my pregnancy is going by soooo slllooowww. Anyone else feeling this way? Even my husband commented he felt it's taking forever to meet this kid. I work and take care of my two year old, I would have thought this pregnancy would just fly by. Just scheduled my 28 week ultrasound. Hoping it shows my uterine scaring from the blood clot is healing up so it doesn't cause any more problems.

Wild- I had contraction like that the other day at work. Glad they went away, I was surprised to see them pretty consistent and close together. Good to know that BH can happen like that.


----------



## Wiggler

Milos, are you putting them on here from Facebook? cos the facebook privacy options might stop some poeple seeing them...


----------



## new_to_ttc

Occassionally mean seems slow, but other times its like wow where did the time go! I feel like Ive been 28 weeks for ages, but its only been 3 days lol 

Milos no idea why I cant see them, Im on firefox now (IE just crashed lol) I'll go back a page see if that made a difference!

I just had a row from the dentist receptionist lol I need an emergency appt as my tooth is sore and it wont wait until my routine appt I already suffered more than a week lol anyways, it was a different lady who answered the phone (a jobs worth no doubt) and she said 'oh Miss taylor you do realise we should not be letting you attend our clinic since you missed your appointment, we dont give out 2nd chances the waiting list is too long' So I was like noooo I havent missed an appointment there must be some mistake Im not due until the spring (attend every 6 months). She said Miss Taylor you missed an appointment in August 2007!! So I said really? I dont ever remember missing an appointment, but Ive been seen loads since then, she said yes I can see that so I tell you what I'll do I will let you off this time, but I am making notes on the system that I have given you a final warning, if you miss another appointment you wont be welcomed back to our clinic! I was shocked pmsl but i didnt argue because my tooth hurts and she has fitted me in this Thursday, which for an NHS dental appointment is almost on par with Jesus turning water into wine lol Guess i will consider myself told lol.. oh and Joshua has the same warning on his records now too, oops! lol


----------



## 24/7

Going to book me a massage when OH gets home, mwahaha!! :D I have the most horrendous headache, it has eased slightly now, but earlier I just wanted to cry. :( Dinner plans have now changed to fish fingers and chips. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol 24/7 OHs give the best massages because they dont stop at the politically correct places lolol

Milos, nope still no bump photies :(


----------



## 24/7

I'm looking forward to it already!! :D He will be in big trouble if he is late home now!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

milo i saw bump.
:)

lucky yep hun nice to know when sum1 else gets it, everyone panicked yet i said omg this is so not like the real thing , im not screaming or groaning thru them for starters lol. gla di dont panick like everyone around

spag bol smells divine x nom nom


----------



## new_to_ttc

tee hee.. we had subway lolol oops... Well we had to walk passed it on our way back from the barbers lol


----------



## 24/7

I want spag bol now wild..... :p And a subway!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

ive still not had a subway after weeks or even months of wanting lol 

it really does smell lush feeding all the kids firsta have a huge pan of it and will make fresh pasta for me and dh later and of course loads of grated cheese on top and homemade garlic bread nom nom nom


----------



## luckyme225

Yuck.. I can't stand the smell of subway since getting pregnant. Hopefully that goes away once Liam comes.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh that time of day again, best get the little man to karate class! Only free night this week is Wednesday lol


----------



## wild2011

enjoy new! :haha: 5 plates cleared nobody has left a single drop of their spag bol, decided i cant wait for dh to eat mine so just making myself some fresh pasta nommy nomyy


----------



## mummy3

Lol new you only get one day off a week, don't know how you keep up that pace! Sooo jealous of the massage, wish I could train my OH to do them.

Milo, I can see your bump, its coming along nicely.

Wild, I completely know your pain with piles:growlmad: they should not be allowed! Spag bol sounds yummy.

24/7, glad your headache has gone:hugs:

Lucky, I dunno, somedays it seems like the pregnancy has shot by and others it seems to have stood still. Good luck with your 28 week ultrasound hun.

I'm spending the day waiting for a guy to come fix the dryer, exciting lol, then have to put a washing machine on craigslist to sell. My stroller should arrive today too:happydance:

Wiggler what do you take for heartburn? I was taing tums but they are about as much good as sweets now:dohh: And yay for Dylan sleeping longer, seems like your body is trained for the early mornings now tho.


----------



## Wiggler

... You ladies have made me hungry now, good thing dinner will be done soon. Chicken dippers and chips, not exactly healthy but the light in the kitchen is broken so limited on what we can make in the dark :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

mummy3, I don't take anything for it, heartburn remidies taste gross, I normally eat/drink something creamy, makes my tummy happy and tastes yummy :)


----------



## mummy3

Chicken dippers sound very yummy, lol at cooking in the dark, been there!

Might try the creamy cure, reckon more ice-cream could do the trick:haha:


----------



## Inge

im back!! :haha: Was exhausting travelling to wales but it was well worth it. My friend has the cutest little bump and I was so jealous :haha: we went to cardiff shopping on friday then saturday went to see the green hornet in 3d which was amazing :blush: and had a Frankie and Bennys dinner :thumbup: then snuggled on the sofa to watch take me out :haha: 
Missed oh so much and neither of us got much sleep cos it wasnt the same without the other there :cry: As soon as my head hit the pillow at 6pm last night I was out of it :haha:


----------



## lisaf

hey ladies, just checking in! Been busy the past few days!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww Inge hun bless, glad you had a great weekend though :)

mummy someone told me to drink the actimel yoghurt drinks for heartburn. They originally suggested milk, but alas I cant have that lol so they said try the yoghurt drink! Oh and as for keeping the pace lol.. hmmmm Im just used to it lol keeps Joshua active :) Awwww the kids just had new order forms for training and leisure wear inthe karate logo, and his sensei (instructor) has made fidget a tiny weany t shirt with the new logo on!! lol awwwww 

Wild, mmm your spagg bol sounds lush!! I could do with something really tasty like that lol 

wiggler is the light broken or the bulb gone? lol You know my bulb blew in the bathroom and I didnt bother changing it for weeks rofl everytime we went in at night I was like drat need to put a bulb in, obviously its too dark then, but by daylight Id forget and not need it pmsl Went on for ages lol


----------



## heyyady

wiggler- glad to hear Dylan is eating! and over ripe fruit makes for wonderful smoothies, blend up with some ice cream and feel good about treating yourself!

I am on a whole regime of things for heartburn, as it had gotten so bad it was making me puke... I take Zantac 150 (ranetadine 150 mg) twice a day, have 2 Tbsp of Maylox before every meal (Which is about 5 x a day at this point :lol: ) and am on a very bland diet. Low sodium, no fried foods, very few spices, etc. Ice cream and milk seem to help some, but be aware it does make some people's HB even worse!


----------



## lisaf

heyyady - did you figure out the babyshower thing?
I hope you get to invite everyone! If she wants help with the cost of hosting for that many people maybe offer to help there?
And SO many people may not come!! I only had 1/2 the people come to my wedding that I invited (and that was all family, lol!!!)


----------



## luckyme225

I just finished cleaning all three of our bathrooms. Took forever, now I'm exhausted. Looking forward to the enchilada soup I'm making for dinner. Now I'm going to watch some of my recorded shows before my little guy wakes up.


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! 27 weeks today and officially entering 3rd tri. I can't believe it!

I am so far behind, there's no way I can catch up. Hope everyone is doing well!

We put together the nursery furniture this weekend. Well, I supervised and hubby did the work. He had a fever and flu symptoms, but he still got it done. Bless him! We are very pleased with how they turned out. We haven't figured out the layout yet, as it will depend on whether or not we buy a toy shelf now. I can't wait to put it in the correct places and start filling the room! My baby shower is on March 19th, so I'll have a better idea of what I still need by then.
 



Attached Files:







crib1.jpg
File size: 159.9 KB
Views: 2









dresser1.jpg
File size: 93.3 KB
Views: 2









chair1.jpg
File size: 139.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lisaf

oooh very pretty furniture!!! I love your rocker/glider!!! :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

Wiggler said:


> Milos, are you putting them on here from Facebook? cos the facebook privacy options might stop some poeple seeing them...

nope. i put them on tinypic.


----------



## mummy3

Awwww new that little t shirt sounds adorable, pics?

Hey, the ice-cream did seem to help but I may have to get some ranitidine. I had heartburn with my first 2 and just drank gaviscon but not sure how safe that was lol, didn't get any with #3 and it seems to be back again. All have lots of hair:haha:

Bizy that furniture is very cute, good luck with the shower and welcome to third tri:flower:

Lucky, go take it easy! Whats enchilada soup btw?

Welcome back Inge and Lisa:hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Bizzy- love your nursery furniture!

Mummy- It's an easy recipe I pulled out out of a Rachel Ray cooking magazine because it looked easy and good. It's shredded chicken, chicken broth, salsa verde, 3 cups crushed tortillas, and 1/2 cup cheddar cheese all simmered together. Topped with more cheese and sour cream.


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- I was dying without the Zantac- it works WONDERS- I keep a couple in my purse just in case I forget it in the morning or we're out late-

Lisa- We are hashing it out. I shifted a few friends to the "other shower" (My hubby is having a Daddy shower thrown by his best friend and my best guy friend) where they don't give a rats behind how many people are coming! I tried explaining to her that aprox 1/3 of your guest list wont show, but still had to go over person by person the likelihood of them coming. And now she has ME planning the activities, stating she just wouldn't know what to do with all those people. *Sigh. Isn't this supposed to be a show up and enjoy yourself event for me??? 

Bizy- LOVE the furniture!


----------



## lisaf

heyyady - awww, that totally sucks! I have lots of shower ideas if you're interested! And not the 'traditional' ones either. Some are more time consuming than others to prepare for.
The games do not have to be specific to the number of guests etc... they're meant as ice-breakers etc!

My friends won't even tell me what games/activities they're planning... which makes for a fun surprise but makes me a teensy bit nervous, lol!


----------



## heyyady

I gave her a list of a few activities- I'm not super into the "games" anyway- We'll see how she does with this list. It makes it all the harder that she doesn't call or answer her phone, she just emails. She's totally happy about the babies, and beside herself that they are girls, but she didn't like me for the longest time and has only begun to accept me as I am carrying her grandchildren, so it should be interesting.


----------



## lisaf

lol, yikes! :) I'm not totally into the games either, but I did see how it helped break the ice and got everyone interacting instead of forming little cliques etc...
we did onesie-painting at my friend's shower which was awesome! :) Cost me a fortune though, lol!!! (I was hosting the games/activities for her shower)


----------



## heyyady

I'm going to have them write "blessings" for the babies on quilt squares and then I'll assemble them (with filler squares if needed) in my last month and a half when I'm house bound- :)


----------



## BizyBee

That's crazy heyyady. I've never been to a shower with so few people. They have all had between 20-50 people or so. Sorry she's being annoying about it!

Lisa, onesie painting sounds fun. I'm not a big game person either, so wouldn't mind if we don't have any.

Mummy, sorry about the HB. I only get it when I eat spicy foods, so I avoid them. I eat my fair share of icecream though, so maybe that's why I've been fine. :)

Lucky, mmm. That's sounds good. How did it turn out?

New, what's this about losing your plug? I tried to look back and now I'm more confused. I hope everything is ok.

Milos and Brandi, love the bumps!


----------



## lisaf

Thats a great one! 
for my wedding we sort of tried to do that only with little notecards to put in a scrapbook... unfortunately nobody saw the stupid thing and out of 60 guests we got 10 cards :dohh:


----------



## luckyme225

Bizzy- It was really good, though I feel like I'm going to explode because I followed it up with 4 cupcakes lol.


----------



## BizyBee

Lol. Totally something I would do lucky!


----------



## lisaf

mmm thanks a lot.. now I want cupcakes!! :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Starbucks has red velvet cupcakes right now...


----------



## lisaf

you girls are pure evil!! :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Hey, we must have similar cravings, I have got trough so many starbucks red velvet cucakes!:haha:

These showers sound so complicated but fun, not entirely sure how they work though? Dont think we do them in the UK where I'm from lol 

Lucky, 4 cupcakes??:thumbup:

We took the stroller out for a walk this evening and knackered now:sleep:


----------



## MilosMommy7

i cant wait to get a Cafe Mocha tomorrow from Tim Hortons. it's my once a month coffee :D


----------



## luckyme225

I made cupcakes now instead of Valentines Day because we will be eating enough cake this weekend. We have a baby shower we are going to this weekend and my father in laws birthday party. 

My baby shower is in 2 1/2 weeks. I can't wait because I need to get started on our nursery. I can't wait to have the room all done and ready to go.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

MilosMommy7 said:


> i cant wait to get a Cafe Mocha tomorrow from Tim Hortons. it's my once a month coffee :D

Yes, go Canadian...although they taste different in the States than they do in Canada. I lived in Ohio a few years back and once asked if I could prove my citizenship, could I have a free Iced Capp?

Didn't work.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe new - we wern't sure what part of it was broken (its a strip light) so OH bought 2 parts for it (it kept flashing instead of turning on) he changed the bulb first and we have light in there now instead of seizure inducing flashing :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Bizy - that furniture is gorgeous!!!

mummy3 - Gaviscon is fine in pregnancy, I was prescribed it last time and carried the bottle wit me everywhere I went, my poor tongue did not like it though.

Well, I woke up at 4.30am AGAIN, my bladder is mean to me! :( Dylan is still asleep though :happydance: I got up and OH was awake too, so we are now in the lounge trying to be super quiet so Dylan doesn't wake up, I have just given him a demonstration on how to work the BT Vision :)

I nearly ended up in tears last night, I was getting into bed and noticed as I tensed my tummy to lie down my tummy went ^ shaped... I had a feel and it would appear my tummy muscles have split/seperated already :( It happened last time too and took so long for it to go back to normal, was really hoping to avoid that this time, but it might explain why my tummy aches a lot like I have been doing sit-ups. 

Got my mum coming up today, we are going to be meeting up once a month from now on to spend some quality time together, we are going to Tesco to pick up some shopping, I can't wait, going to see her on thursday too, she is coming to pick up Dylan to have him overnight :)

x x x


----------



## lisaf

I was getting used to waking up once a night to pee... but the past 2 nights I haven't had to get up... now, stupidly, that makes me worry :dohh::haha:

Sorry about the tummy Wiggler!!!

I'm still trying to figure out the stitch in my side.. a little paranoid its a hernia :( mild one for sure, but even lifting my leg to put it on the curb is pretty painful... gettting into bed is an experience and requires a battle plan and even then is unavoidably painful etc...


----------



## heyyady

Yeah for Grandma days! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies Lisa, deffo mention it to your doc when you see them next!

Well its now 5.30am and Dylan is awake, OH and him are looking at choo choos in the Argos catalogue :haha:

I want a Mcdonalds as they just opened, but can't afford it this week since we had to fix the stupid light. BOOO!! Hopefully my mum will treat me to lunch later though :)


----------



## lisaf

My quilt!

First.. my 'proof' that I made it, lol
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/quilt002.jpg

Then, shots of the finished quilt!
Buster helped me baste my layers together :)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/quilt007.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/quilt012.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/quilt016.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Its gorgeous hun, I wish I could make something nice for bubs, but unfortunately I have clumsy man fingers at the moment :dohh: Your doggy is sooooo cute too!


----------



## lisaf

Thanks, lol! Quilting isn't too hard, but I'd hate to have someone who was really good at quilting examine my work! Truly its not that great of a job, lol! 

My dog was quite the helper! My kitty just wanted to snag the thread as it spun by hehe!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm really starting to panic now, I STILL have none of the big stuff for the baby, and I won't until I am 30ish weeks, I hate leaving things this late. At least I don't have to wrry about the moses basket, my mum is getting me that as an early bday pressie :)


----------



## Sunday_girl

I literally have a few outfits for my baby and thats all. Im too laid back for my own good haha, i think the fairys gonna just bring me everything i need :)

But also my huge family each have things they want to buy, so im confused as to what i need to buy myself xD


----------



## Wiggler

I think I'm ok for neutral clothes, still need to sort through it all to see how much we have in each size. Getting the moses basket shortly before my EDD, the pram and car seat is the end of this month then a load of other stuff the end of march and the end of april. I was going to get more then end of this month, but as the phone bill will be HUGE I have to put a lot of it back. 

I've already decided if bubs is a girl we will get some use out of all the blue babygrows we have by using them as PJ's for bubs. hehe.


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- the quilt is sooo cute! I <3 the Dr Seuss theme :)

Wiggler- Babies do not care what color their clothes are, don't worry about it :)

I have most of what we need- and am hoping the shower will wrap up the rest- then the Daddy shower is all about diapers! lol the only big thing left is a crib mattress. I registered for it, but also have the $ for it set aside in case no one buys it. I am looking at the very real possibility of being house bound and on partial to full bed rest by the end of March, so I had to get it all done early- and my pelvic pain has gotten so bad that shopping is about at it's end. :(


----------



## 24/7

Day four of not sleeping. :(

Love the cover lisa. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww 24/7!! :hugs: I wish I had some good advice to give you :( Apparently cooked turkey is meant to be full of something that helps you sleep (warm milk does too) so maybe have a nice turkey dinner tonight?

Well I am not a happy bunny at the moment, I am still having trouble coming up with baby names that I love, at the moment it's Sophie or Oliver, but I'm not totally in love with either name... GRR, Why is it so much harder this time round? :(


----------



## msq

Hey ladies, so I'm hoping someone in here can help reassure me since we're all close in due dates.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have been so paranoid lately, I'm so scared I'm going to have my baby early I want to be able to take her home with me when I leave the hospital and it scares me so much that there is always the possibility that I won't be able to. I'm on bed rest for mild pre eclampsia & so far since being on bed rest my blood pressure is fine. I go to the dr on the 10th for a regular visit.

I'm constantly scared because of symptoms I have.
I've been getting BH alot more often in the past few days, prolly 6-7 per day...not regular or anything though.

I have pressure and sharp pains in my cervix, is this normal???

and tmi but I've also been getting random gushes of discharge, it's not really watery tho... it is thin but it's white. Is this normal too?

Someone please help me I know I need to stop worrying but it's so hard when this is my first pregnancy & I don't know if what I'm experiencing is normal or not.


----------



## heyyady

MSQ- I am at risk for pre-term labor since I'm having twins and have been doing tons of reading on how to avoid it.- Stay down, on your left side and stay UBER hydrated. Even mild dehydration can cause pre-term labor. I drink about 120 ounces a day, if not more. There's 128 ounces in a gallon! Don't lift ANYTHING. Get your milk in smaller containers, etc. No stairs. and no bending- slip on shoes only!
Good luck, Mama!


----------



## 24/7

Wiggler, will add turkey to my next shopping list!! :D I like the name Oliver too!!

Msq, I have pains in my cervix too, but no bh, I'm just trying my best to relax as much as possible and not overdo it, but with working full time it isn't easy!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Well Lord Dylan decided to have a strop after refusing his breakfast (we ran out of his fave cereal :dohh:) so I gave him some of mine which he ate a little bit of and we are now snacking on nachos, he LOVES them! :haha: 

Today is going really well so far, Dylan made me laugh by stealing my hairbrush when I was brushing it this morning so I got another one to do my hair but he took that one too, then bubs had a good fidget and I sat giggling as I watched by belly wiggle. I asked Dylan where the bubba was again today and he lifted his top up and pointed to his tummy :rofl: it was so cute and funny. 
I am sooooo glad we are past the horrible constant tantruming phase, he still has little wobblies, but they are so much easier to deal with :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: 24/7 I have no sleep remedies, except if you have spare time sleep no matter what time of day it is. Sleep deprivation got way too much so I sodded the consequences of napping in the day and took what I can when my body let me, also if I cant sleep in bed, I move to sofa etc... last week I slept 3 nights at the kitchen table, on a dining chair head on table.. but hey ho I got about 2 hours that way!

Bizy, nothing to wrry about hun, all normal re: plug! Well nothing out of the ordinary anyways.

Lisa, awesome quilt!! That is truely stunning, love it!!

Mummy, hope the heart burn eases off :( Ranatidine is good, or Ozmerpolze (sp lol) taken regular to prevent the flare up. Gaviscon is way safe, if it works for you. Milky products are the key to soothing a flare up, milk of magnesium is said to be good! 

Wiggler, Im having the same name trouble! Nothing feels 'just right' but Im sure it will by time he comes alonmg, as will the name you come up with hun!!

Msq, any concerns you're unsure about discuss with your MW or Dr hun. Try and rest as much as possible, stick to any strict restrictions you may have been put on! Its natural to worry, I think every expectant mum goes through it at some stage, and thats without added complications! Discharge is normal, so long as its not coloured or smells. Aches and pains and BH are also normal. Ive been experiencing really uncomfortable period type pains, on top of the BH, my MW assured me if it was baby then he'd have made an appearance by now, and liklihood is Im over doing it. So do try and rest! 

Hope everyone else is well. Brandi how are you feeling now hun? Milos have you managed any sleep? Where is Miss Wild?? lol 

Ive lost another 3lb this week!!! Oops! I really am trying not to pmsl


----------



## Inge

Feel really sore inside since yesterday and my inner thighs are aching :wacko: Also got a massive headache which is sticking around despite paraceptemol. Im a bit bored at home now and iv only finished work on wednesday :dohh: Im going to the dr's on thursday for my anti d injection and bloods so after that I will go to agency and see if they can help me with any part time temping work so I dont get too bored and I have a little money coming in


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge are you keeping well hydrated hun? Plenty of water might help with your headache!

Hope the agency can help you out! :hugs:

Im in a bit of a dilemma! My MW told me to go to the hospital if I experienced the period pains again so they could monitor them, and Im experiencing them now. I just feel such a time waster ringing and going to the hospital for something we know is ok! Its going to mean sorting out childcare for Joshua from school incase Im late out, a trip to the hospital, taking up unnecessary time of the MWs and probably a Dr because it'll be on the emergency unit Im seen. But if I dont go I feel like the MW will either thinking I was lying, or not having them any more which neither is true arghhhhh


----------



## meow951

new- why does she think period pains are something that need to be monitored just out of interest? I've been having them on and off recently but just thought it was my uterus stretching etc.


----------



## Inge

new- if your midwife said to go down if they start again go. Id worry about wasting time too but if its not wasting time if your worried :hugs: Im drinking lots of fluids cos since yesterday Iv felt so thirsty and couldnt get enough of ice cold drinks. I was drinking a massive blended mango and ice drink form starbuckjs yesterday in the rain :haha:


----------



## meow951

msq- I get sharp pain and pressure all the time in my cervix now so i would say thats normal and also the discharge too! It's a lot more noticeable now and i tend to get a sort of gush too. Have you spoken to your midwife? She's there for any worries you might have and talking to her might put your mind at rest :)

Got my diabetes test and 28 week midwife check (blood pressure, iron level etc) tomorrow morning. I'm really nervous as i'm planning a home birth and i'm praying that everything is ok! For some reason as well i've been worrying about him being breech, even though he's got plenty of time to turn!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meow I wasnt sure to be honest, but speaking to my mum she said all her labours except her first started with period type cramps in the days leading up to the birth. But my MW said I had them for so long I was probably over doing it, but wanted to check them on the monitor as that tells you how strong and if indeed they are contractions. 

I know this is going to be a huge waste of everyones time :(


----------



## Inge

its better to be sure and safe though :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Inge you sound just like my MW lol 

Ok Joshua is sorted with childcare (grrr going to cost me a fortune lolol) and my MW just rang me to say the ward is expecting me. I assumed I just be popping into the day unit, but noooooo nothing can be simples lol 

I suppose this will at least take away any future questions about them reoccurring. Update you laters xxx


----------



## 24/7

Good luck new!! xx


----------



## Inge

good luck x im off to lie down witha cuppa tea in bed cos my head is banging. Not as bad as it was but its still there. Dont feel that hungry though just want to sleep :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck new!!!

Well just got back from my shopping trip with my mum and my poor pelvis is very unhappy with me, I plan on spending as much of today on the sofa as I can to rest up. Dylan was beautifully behaved in the supermarket, even when he saw his favourite foods, I am so proud of him, especially as he is really tired today and normally he is a right grump when he is sleepy. I'm glad its warm today as the first thing Dylan did when we got back was take all his clothes off :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Hope everything is ok New.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies, exscaped from the assylum lol

Fidget was very co-operative and didnt wriggle off the monitor the entire time! My reading was 'text book' ... I had her clarify that was text book for no contractions pmsl Plenty of variation and movement, and fidget seemed happy!

Losing some or all the plug this early is not 'normal' apparently, but on examination my cervix is closed and she said 'all looks great down there'.... seriously??? weird compliment to pass lol There seems to be nothing visabley wrong, although period type pains can be related to thrush and other infections so they took swobs (they were querying a pelvic infection). They also think the pain could be related ovarian cysts. The Dr (told you I'd waste a dr's time!) thinks that the cysts on my right ovary have grown and are getting squidged causing pressure and aches, and presenting themselves in this period cramp way. Its also possible that the left side has a few cysts too. He said cystic ovaries are much heavier than regular ovaries and can cause this achey pressure. He has prescribed codine, but the MW said after he went I didnt have to take it if I didnt want, she recommended I take regular paracetamol and see if it helps long term, but if it gets unbearable I can use the codine as back up. She said it was safe but she wasnt entirely happy me having it at 28 weeks, and to be honest nor was I. 

So there we go, probably just my PCOS flaring up. I guess least now it answers the unknowns, and if the swobs show pelic infection then it can be treated, but she didnt think it would. Im to go back first sign of it getting worse or too uncomfortable to cope with.


----------



## Inge

glad it was nothing too serious new x
Iv got ear ache :cry: it feels really achy and like theres water or something in my ear. Any tips on how to help it ease off?


----------



## new_to_ttc

As well as a headache and tiredness? are you sure its not infection hun?? DONT!! put anything in your ear! You could cause more damage. Have you taken paracetamol hun? Can you see any redness or swelling? :hugs:

And thanks hun, me too! Although if fidget squidges it too much it may burst, now that is ouchie lol... first time I had a reptured cyst doctors thought I had appendicitis i was in so much pain pmsl they not nice lol


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations on your great cervix new. :p xx


----------



## Inge

no redness or swelling. I had the flu since last week so might just be that:shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Yay for no contractions new!!!!!

Aww Inge, no advice, but sending you lots of :hugs:

Well, my child seems to have been possessed by a little grump :cry: He is in a foul mood, and has been really stroppy and violent since my last post :( OH is now dealing with him while I cook dinner, I hope he sleeps well tonight, he is soooo tired.


----------



## luckyme225

Glad no contractions and a closed cervix New!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 said:


> Congratulations on your great cervix new. :p xx

 :rofl: ermmm thanks lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks ladies :) Yes it was all good news, and they were sooooo quick too which was helpful. Nothing worse than hanging around! 

Inge maybe it is, keep an eye on it all, drink and rest plenty!


----------



## Wiggler

OK, so just had to put Dylan to bed early, he totally refused dinner, and spent the whole time trying to hit and kick OH while crying, poor bubba :( Please send lots of sleepy dust to Dylan so he wakes up happy and rested in the morning.


----------



## Inge

maybe he's just tired? Hope hes better behaved for you tomorow :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, the poor little guy is sooo sleepy. I think its a mixture of not having a nap today, excitement at seeing my mum and my mum loading him up on choccies. I'm hoping tomorrow is better, I'm planning on inviting the girl across the hall over with her son so they can play :)


----------



## 24/7

new_to_ttc said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your great cervix new. :p xx
> 
> :rofl: ermmm thanks lolClick to expand...

Well didn't think it could be overlooked, but not something I have ever celebrated before now?! :haha: xx


----------



## Inge

wiggler - it might be the chocs and sweeties. I know I was terrible when I was little and had anything with colours or E numbers in, I went crazy :haha: SS gets very "excitable" when he eats lots of junk too :dohh: which is one reason I dont want Leo to eat any junk food or too much sugar, am going to try to put the good habits in early :wacko:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol 24/7 cant say its something Ive celebrated before either lol 

Hope Dylan sleeps well for you wiggler!! 

OMG picked Joshua up from nursery and he is bouncing. Took him straight to karate and he was just manic. So not only do I have a hyped up child, bouncing from all walls, but I paid for the privillage grrrr lol Spoke to his instructor after class to apologise, thought it was the least i could do lol His instructor thought he'd been to a party, not paid childcare rofl He is now munching some warmed up weetabix then bedtime, had to make him sit across the room though, urghhhh it absolutely stinks! lol


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: yeah congrats on the cervix new. Did you get a row for losing the weight? I had my weekly visit this morning and got into trouble for not gaining enough (15lb in 28 weeks), sent home with a nutrition leaflet lol.

Wiggler, really hope Dylan feels better tomorrow, my son is being a bit of a monster atm too refusing his naps etc:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

No thats in a couple of weeks mummy lol i didnt mention this weeks weightloss lol Im too chicken lol

Get eating the junk hun lol


----------



## mummy3

Lol new , I am eating the junk! I had 2 tubs of ice cream the otherday, reckon its my metabolism again:dohh:

Are you still trying the chocolate, that might help? 

Stupid man still hasn't come to fix the tumble dryer:growlmad:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Noooooo, chocolate just isnt my thing. Im sure I had something chocolatey the other day though cant remember now what it was lol ive just swopped white meat for red, brown bread for white etc lol Ive been snacking on strawberry yoghurt breaks, 144 calories per 2 slices so its all extra lol

When is the dryer man due? lol


----------



## 24/7

Sam has his little feet playing in my ribs tonight. :D xx


----------



## 24/7

As for weight gain, hmm.... I'm getting there slowly, in that I have put on a bit of weight on my hips and thighs, and obviously bump, but I look healthy for it, as oppose to like I have gained any pregnancy weight, I'm still classed as very underwight, zzz!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

its good that you gained some 24/7 hun :)

Hope sam does push too hard on those ribs!


----------



## mummy3

New, the dryer man has been due for a few days, we reminded them again last night and still no man grrr lol, seems like your doing the right things its odd isn't it this pregnancy thing:haha:

24/7 yea I think thats why they are being grumpy at me, my BMI is just at 20 now but for me thats high and there's not much more can do, I have to take an extra 1000-2000 cals a day with the thyroid, anymore and would be rivaling Elvis :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I had put on 2kg at 24 weeks, and I can't eat anymore, I feel horribly full all day anyway!! Sam seems to be huge though, my bump is just rock hard and its all baby, I can't see how there is much fluid in there, and he seems happy, so for me, I can't do anymore!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow bmi of 20... thats just a dream away for me lolol


----------



## heyyady

Inge- get yourself a heating pad or hot waterbottle and lie on it, infected ear down. The heat will help sooth the pain and if there is fluid in there it will help it drain. If your fever goes up or the pain gets severe, call the Dr!

I eat between 3000-3500 calories and average of 100-120 g of protein a day, and yet I've still only managed to gain 9 lbs in 6 months- they wanted me to gain 35 total. Yeah. Not gonna happen! But I know I'm eating a healthy variety so it's all good :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow.. how?? I max 1200 calories a day. ive lost 24lbs now oops lolol i would eat more if I could it just wont fit in Im never hungry lol


----------



## heyyady

I drink 120+ ounces of fluid a day- milk, chamomile tea, and water with juice. I don't drink plain water anymore, always 1/2 with juice for the calories (and for the fruit as I can't eat a lot of fruits due to allergies) - if it doesn't have some kind of protein in it, I don't eat it- and I eat about 5 small meals a day + one in the middle of the night. some days I seriously struggle to get it all in, believe me! But most of the time I'm just so hungry! lol


----------



## heyyady

And I get almost NO exercise. Between my back problems and this new lovely pelvic pain, walking to the hot tub or going to the grocery is about as physical as I get!


----------



## mummy3

New, if I was back in the Uk I'd say the chippy could help:winkwink: Seriously though, 1200 is so low hun, can you try extra build up shakes or something?
Yeah the 20 is a high, in the last 6 years is gone between 13 and 18 depending on if the docs put me back on the meds. 

Hey, sounds like me here, had to walk to my weekly checkup today and its not even far but wow ouch lol


----------



## lisaf

new... hmmm... sounds like you need some McDonald's french fries(chips?) in your diet, lol! That will quickly up your calorie intake for the day :rofl:

mmmm, now I want fries :Dohh:


----------



## BizyBee

I am still surprised with how little weight gain many of you have had. I think I'm gaining your extra weight and stuffing it all in my bump! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

nah, I think I'm going to catch up fast!


----------



## BizyBee

I have my diabetes test on Saturday and hoping I pass cause I need my snacks! :)


----------



## heyyady

I'm scared to death of that test- but my DR has me pee on a test strip each visit and I have no glucose or protein in my urine- so hopefully they won't take away any more that I can eat! I'm already on a restricted diet due to SEVERE HB and acid reflux- I needs my ice cream! lol


----------



## lisaf

lol, I was sooooo terrified of it! I was sure I'd throw up and have to retake the test but I survived :thumbup: And haven't heard yet that I failed soooo fx'd!


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no Mummy3, hope the dryer man comes soon! we would be lost without ours!

Hehe ladies, I'm still below pre-preg weight but I feel like a right fatty compared to you ladies, especially now that the weight is piling on again. :cry: My poor face looks soooooo fat! I still think my bump looks fat and not properly pregnant yet. Still trying to find a good eating plan for after bubs is born that is healthy and will provide enough calories to sustain my BF supply.

Dylan slept til 5am! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I was so worried that he would wake up at 4am or earlier as he didn't eat dinner last night, he is in a great mood too, him and OH are playing trains together.


----------



## MilosMommy7

i feel so fat the past day or two :( my shirts are getting tighter and my stomach is starting to feel tighter!


----------



## lisaf

I'm starting to really hate this pulled muscle or whatever I have :( Getting into bed is painful and sucks... stepping up on a curb has to be done with my right foot etc.
The only way to get into bed without this muscle hurting is to do it in a way that is really painful for my pelvis.. I just can't win :dohh:


----------



## MilosMommy7

sorry to hear lisa :( after i pulled the muscle from pushing DS i couldnt even get in and our of the hospital bed, i ended up sleeping on the couch and letting OH have the bed! lol. when we got home i stayed downstairs for 2 weeks before being able to go upstairs to the bedroom :/
hopefully you feel better soon.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Gosh Lisa thats been going on for ages hun, are you sure its just a pulled muscle? A few physio exercises might help ease it or some accupuncture. Hope it shifts hun :hugs:

lol @ chippy chips, nothing like that appeals to me at all! I think because I was dieting (strictly) before my BFP Im in a good mind set that I dont need the high calorie high fat foods lol Im also partly worried that if I start snacking on that kinda foods again then it will be hard after fidget arrives to get back focused. It took me a long while to get a on strict diet lol 

Anyone seen or heard from Brandi? She wasnt well last time I saw her on!! And Wild still seems MIA lol... come back everyone!

24/7, milos did you sleep any better?? Inge are you feeling any better? Wiggler we're still waiting for a bump picture lol .... Im sure you look great :hugs: Hope Dylan is in a better mood for you today hun! 

Hope all the 28 week appts and diabetes tests go ok. MW told me mine was ok, my glucose went from 4.1 to 3.9 after the drink and 2 hour wait, so if anyone knows if thats a good tolerance or not Id be grateful, she just said I wasnt at risk :)


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan decided today it would be fun to scream the flat down again, I'm surprised my poor ears aren't bleeding, so after trying everything else I could think of I plonked him down in front of the netbook and put train videos on youtube for him, he sat there grinning for 40 mins then went off to play with his toys! YAY! We also shared a gross Tesco Value shepards pie thing, omg my poor tongue is offended and my tummy refuses to accept that I have just eaten and is demanding real food :rofl: Dylan loved it though :sick:

Going to try and grab a bumpy pic later when OH is home so I can use his phone, its too hard faffing around with the netbook to get a pic.

Not sure what to do for lunch, maybe ham and cheese spread sarnies as Dylan likes bread again at the moment. I would have prefered something warm, but apparently I'm not allowed to be in the kitchen for long or else Dylan goes mental at me :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

get Dylan to help you in the kitchen, he can pour something or stir something (not on the hob) that way you can cook, he is entertained, and he might be more inclined to eat what he has made! I cant believe you ate a sheppards pie before 11.30am lolololol You're a crazy ladeee lol 

Hey hey hey ... what do we think of the name 'Nathaniel' it came to me last night and felt lovely, Nathaniel Edward :) awwwwwww


----------



## Wiggler

I would have him help in the kitchen, but unfortunately I have a stew cooking on the hob and our kitchen is teeny so its too dangerous in there for him today :( I have him help other days and its really helped with his eating.

Nathaniel is a great name hun!! x x x


----------



## Inge

head hurts still new and my ears still ache. I hav e midwifes tomorow so might see if a dr could have a quick look in my ears then :shrug: Had a rushed morning this morning as oh had to take ss to school but his mum wouldnt answer the door so we went home and phoned her to see what was going on and turns out she did hear the doorbell but didnt get up shrug:) and her partner took ss to school instead :dohh: 
So we went to tesco got some fruit and yogurt for me :happydance:
OH's ex has just bought sky tv even though she cant afford it as a sort of bargaining tool to make her look more appealling because she has the sports channels just for WWE so she can tempt her son to watch with her. We dont mind but its a little childish and silly when she let him stay up monday night past midnight and he couldnt go to school yesterday cos he was tired :nope: 
Anyway... il stop moaning :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge might be worth getting the dr to have a quick look hun, its not like you going out of your way.

Need to dash back to work now lol.. but Grrrrrrr @ OHs ex.. nuff said me thinks!


----------



## Inge

I will get dr to have a look. Hoping it gets better soon. have fun at work


----------



## new_to_ttc

Grrrrrr... i dont proclaim to be perfect at my job, but I seriously struggle to understand why so many people enter my line of work whom have no caring nature at all. I look after the elderly, disabled and terminally ill in their own homes. Ive just been to an elderly lady to get her lunch, and she was huddled in bed cold, and even I felt the chill when I walked intot he house. Instantly thought her boiler had packed in, but it was on and hot water was ok, then I noticed some idiot had turned her thermostat down to under 8 degrees!!! Cleaner hasnt been today, nor has her neighbour yet so it can only been the lady herself or someone from our company! (I doubt its the lady as she wouldnt be able to balance to do it). Why would anyone do that in this weather??? arghhhhhhh


----------



## Inge

new - thats a horrible thing to do to an old lady :nope: Someone could have knocked it by accident? wouldnt like to beleive someone could do that in this cold weather :nope:
My thighs are still sore and achey :growlmad: hate just sitting down all day to rest but they hurt to stand or wlak much so have to. I have plenty of books to read in bed though so thats going to keep my occupied :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I hope no one did it on purpose, but it isnt the first time, BUT when we make any changes we have to document it, and Ive seen comments in the poassed saying, 'house felt warm so turned thermostat down'.. then you look at its like 10 degrees they turned it to grrr... or 'house is cold turn it up' and its set to like 30 degrees.. some people just have no idea. i looked in the book, and the usual culprits for messing havent been yesterday or today, and no comments were left. I hope it was an accident, it was so cold bless her. 

Inge, sounds like your body is totally warn out from this cold/flu you been fighting. Hope the doctor can help tomorrow, or your MW has some remedies for you! Keep warm and rested and hydrated xx


----------



## Inge

suprised many people write in the comments book. At work we have cleaners come in and they never sign in or out so on paper they hadnt been in for weeks :haha: Iv got plenty of ffod and drink to last me so I should be ok. OH is finishing at 8 now so he's home at 9pm which is better then 10pm so we cant cuddle in front of the tv later :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh its a compulsory thing, we cant wash a cup without documenting it pmsl Its more of a daily diary, so we know exactly whats been done in the house, how the service user is, and anything we need another member of staff to know. because we work in homes it could be weeks before see another member of staff lol Its all about form filling! 

i really want cuddles today, but alas I think its not to be today!


----------



## Wiggler

I can't believe someone would do that to the heating, thats awful :(

I need hugs today, I am really struggling, Dylan turned into a monster again earlier and though it would be fun to kick and punch me again :cry: I didn't even get a chance to top the water up on the stew so its burnt now :cry:
I want my happy little boy back, I know this is just a phase, but its so hard seeing him so upset all the time, I am dreading how bad it will get once bubs is born :( I've been begging OH to get a day off work for weeks and he won't, I need him to help me out but he is bloody useless, he won't even discipline Dylan which is making his behaviour worse :( 
Dylan is going to my mums tomorrow for 1 or 2 nights (really going to push for 2 nights) so I can catch up with some sleep and housework, have some good quality me time and rest my pelvis up so I can keep Dylan nice and busy when he gets home so maybe we can avoid the screaming.


----------



## Wiggler

new, how abouts I send you lots of flying pounce huggles, they are good :) :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: thanks hun and some flying right back to you too!!

Hope your mum will take Dylan for 2 days for you hun, wont be long now and you'll be so much more mobile. Are you back at the physio yet?? Dylan may be picking up on your pain too hun so hopefully it'll all settle down come May. What pain relief do you get for it hun?


----------



## Wiggler

Not back at physio yet, with how hectic and stressful things have been the past few weeks I have forgot to make appointments for everything, including midwife :dohh: doing it tomorrow though when Dylan isn't here, can't ring up now, he has put the phone in the box the bt vision came in and won't let me near it :haha: I attempted to rescue the phone and a few other bits that are hidden in there earlier and lets say it made my ears hurt from the screaming! He is now sat on the box playing with trains :)

Not taking any painkillers either, I tried paracetamol and it doesn't even touch it, I think I am deffo asking for crutches at my next appointment, I couldn't even walk around Tesco with my mum without crippling myself for the rest of the day.

Woo bring on May and being pretty much pain free! I have so much planned for summer, trips for when bubs is really little where there are places for me to BF in private, and then trips a bit later in summer once bubs is good at taking bottles and I have a nice milk stash where there is nowhere private to BF but I can bring some EBM :)


----------



## Wiggler

OMFG!!! They have jobs going at Dyson, if I wasn;t pregnant and actually had some qualifications I would sooooo apply. :rofl:


----------



## Inge

Wiggler I agree paracetamol doesnt work with me either. I cant wait til summer either. Have the baby here and be able to go on nice long walks with him. I will get into my healthy eating which will be easier as the weather is nicer and do some cross trainer work (hopefully if I can be bothered lol) and lose the little baby wieght iv gained. I was trying to lose wieght before my bfp as I was 13st8lbs and got to 12st7lbs when we got pregnant. Iv put on about 7lbs so far I think but will ask to check at midwife tomorow. Really want to get back to 9st7lbs as the depo injection made me balloon :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry I haven't been here lately, ladies. Life has been hectic and I have to meet with a lawyer in an hour. I'd go into detail here, but here's the thread about it:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...2160-my-school-trying-screw-me-over-rant.html


----------



## Inge

brandi :hugs: just read your link hun:hugs:
Sounds awful and I really hope it gets sorted for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Inge, yea healthy eating is sooo much easier to start in summer, as all the yummy unhealthy wintery food is so unapealling in hot weather, I'm planning on getting a george foreman grill so I can have grilled chicken or fish with jacket potato or rice and a nice salad or some yummy veggies, and going to be making lots of pasta salads with the healthy pasta too. Oooh, and fruit is sooo much cheaper!! There is nothing yummier than some nice cool melon on a hot day! 
I'm also recording Jamies 30 Minute Meals on my BT box so I have plenty of ideas for healthy, quick food :)

My aim is to get down to 10st which I think is the ideal weight for my hieght, Although as long as I fit back into a size 10 (or even 8!!) I don't care what I weigh. I'm getting a buggy board for Dylan cos although he is a great walker he gets tired out easily and wants to be carried or go back in his pushchair all the time, so this way I can still have the long walks and not worry about carrying Dylan and pushing the pram.


----------



## Inge

Ive got some size 12 cropped jeans OH got me to use as my goal jeans for summer. Iwas going to fit into them by september but 2nd september I got my BFP :haha: so there this years goal :haha: I was a size 10 on top and 12 on bottom at 9st7lb and I dont think my bones will allow me to go smaller lol! I want to get to 10st and see how I feel then maybe try another couple of pounds :shrug: I feel so premature thinking about diets and exercise :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brandi, will go read that link in a mo!

I'd like to get down to 10st, no idea how big that would make me, it seems so impossible right now. i think if I exercise a lot when I get to 11st I would be quite happy with my frame, we'll see lol I want to be 12st for the wedding in August, now that should be easily achievable!


----------



## Wiggler

At my thinnest (and how ideally I would love to be again) I was a size 8-10 but occasionally found a size 6 that fit. Now i'm a size 14-16 was 16-18 before I got pregnant. Obviously my body is different after having kids though so a nice size 10 would be lovely. 

RIP my lovely tummy and bum, I miss you always :rofl:


GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!! Social Services rang and they aren't going to be seeing us again, they saw no problems and as long as I see the HV and cooperate they wont be pestering us again!!! They said the HV will be referring me back to homestart to see a worker once a week again to help me get out (GRR, I want to go out but can't cos of my stoopid pelvis) but I don't mind, it's nice to have a bit of company :)
The HV is coming tomorrow to check on Dylans speech, discuss all this with me and to give me the baby's red book so hopefully that will go well, got my mum coming up early though cos she knows I worry that they will bring up my previous medical history (they always do) but hopefully everything will go well!!

Today just got so much better!!!


----------



## Inge

Iv got my 28wk app tomorow for bloods and my anti d injection but what else should I expect them to do?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brandi, Im sorry the school are treating you with so little respect and I hope its resolved quickly!

wiggler thats great news hun :) They may even be able to help get Dylan in a fixed routine :)

Inge I just heard HB, was measured and fetal position checked by hand and bloods. You shouldnt get any surprises lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I'm sooo happy. Dylan has got himself into a nice routine since we got back from my mums, but once again he is trying to drop his naps, so I think until he gets used to the lack of sleep its going to be a bit hard. His eating is going soooooo well, he has been eating really well today, and I'm doing stew (his favourite) for dinner. 

Baby has been a cheeky little fidget bum today, switching between beating up my bladder and kicking my ribs :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies! We have had such beautiful weather the last couple days, makes me excited for spring. I don't know what my problem is but I'm so impatient when it comes to waiting for this little one to come. I wish I could push the fast forward button to May already.


----------



## mummy3

Oh wiggler thats great news about social services:happydance: How do you make your stew? You are making me fancy some and I don't have a clue how to do it:blush:

Inge, I'm pretty sure they will listen to Leo's heartbeat and measure your bump, urine and bp should be checked as well. Over here I've just discovered they check they cervix for dilation every 2 weeks :shock: seems early lol.

Brandi, I can't believe how awful they are being to you:hugs: To take away your families means o providing, esp as you say your husband is losing his job seems very cruel. I wish you the best of luck with the lawyer, please let us know what happens hun.

Clothes sizes are so difficult to get right, esp when you're a giant lol, anyone else here around 5 foot 10? 

We went out earlier for a walk around the area and to look at the swimming pool (no way going in the thing!) it changes colour, I guess they have changing light bulbs under it and my son was just mesmerised, so much so he fell onto a cactus :rofl: Don't worry he's ok, his clothes protected him!


----------



## new_to_ttc

morning (ish lolol) lucky hun!! Ooohhh dont rush it, embrace your pregnancy hun it only lasts 9 months and you cant get that bit back! It will soon be May and we'll soon have our little ones in our arms :)

Has anyone seen the news about the movement wrist bands?? I do agree with the MW when she said its one more thing for a mummy to worry about, but I quite like the idea of them. You wouldnt carry your notes or a kick chart with you, and may forget to record a movement so would really reduce movement worries.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya mummy, nope Im no where near 5ft 10 lol Im about 5ft 6/7ish so just average lolol

Glad little one was ok with his fall, oops!! Why wont you go in the pool?? just because it changed colour?? lolol When I read that first I was like, toxic colour changes.. I pmsl at bulbs lol


----------



## 24/7

I've seen the new, and it would be too much extra worry for me, I just let Sam potter away, and if I haven't felt him for a while I sit and wait. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

They need to be supported with strong advice about the 10 movements though. As wild says, now they advocate change in movement pattern and thats soooooooo not the same! Although not every mum would need one, just someone who would normally be issued a kick chart (not everyone needs or gets one!) i think they are better than the charts.


----------



## Wiggler

I make my stew weird, everyone thinks I'm really odd. 

7-8 carrots
2 onions
1 large swede
1 large leek
2 beef oxo cubes
1 pack stewing beef
This will do me, Dylan and OH a HUGE serving each, but could easily give 4-5 people a nice size portion, I would make bigger batches, but my saucepan is teeny)

cut everything up, plonk it in a pan at about 9am, cook it ALL day on low heat on the hob topping up the water when required, roughly mash (we started giving it a couple of whacks with the masher when Dylan was really really weird with food) add dumplings about 30 mins before serving. 

it sounds really weird, mashing stew, but its still chunky, just little chunks, and even though the recipe is really bland it is soooo good. Since Dylan started eating better we tried it again without mashing it, but we don't like it "normal" anymore :rofl:

One thing about this recipe, please please don't look at it and think "ooh this would make a yummy soup" then make it and blend it, cos I tried that and its offensive to tongues everywhere :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl wiggler what you like!! My 'stew' is sooo lazy lolol I guess thats how we'd make lobsows or irish stew, my stew is simple with onions, carrot, potatoes, corned beef, water, gravy lol.. sometimes i use stock, i dont put the gravy in until last minute so the stock cooks into the veg but only if i remember lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I was bored one day and asked my mum how she made stew, she said she just grabbed a load of veg, some stock and some meat, chucked it in a pan in the morning and just checked on it every hour or so, and thats what I did, its yummy :)

I've also tried it with other meats and it doesn't work well with chicken, it just disintgrates. lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

hehe thats basically a stew isnt it, whatever veg you have lol Ive been known to put weird veg in it lol dont make it often though, weird as Joshua loves it lol 

i made chilli tonight at his lordships demands, but I cant decide to have mine with oven chips or jacket potato, Joshua had his with rice so made my decision harder as I dont like rice lol


----------



## Wiggler

Do what i do and make it with whatever is faster/easier to cook :rofl: I am sooo lazy!!

I have a big full stomach on one side and a baby butt on the other, I am sooo uncomfy right now!


----------



## mummy3

Ooh new I don't like rice either, so bland lol, yeah no way going near the pool, dunno just dont like swimming costumes!

Wiggler, you reminded me of the time I had a wisdom tooth out and had to liquidise everything, we thought liquidised mince and tatties would be a great plan, :sick: lol. Its weird how these things taste absolutely nothing like you'd expect.


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl thats like baby food lol... roast dinner mashed up... ermmmm no thank you very much lol

I cant stand rice pmsl I had the oven on for ages as i wanted potato but then realised i had no tin foil grrr and just because im anti food i think but now im being stubborn thinking i dont fancy a microwaved potato lol 

Ahhhhhh thats why I dont like swimming pools lol hopefully after baby i will get sexy legs and be more comfortable in a costume lol.... *dreams*


----------



## luckyme225

Can't believe it's already your dinner time. I just ate lunch #1 because I was hungry again but it's only 11:00am lol. Tonight will be naughty fast food night since I have to go grocery shopping.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its passed dinner time hun lol, we verging on supper time now lol Its 7pm lol Joshua ate hours ago I just cant be bothered lolol

How can you eat lunch beofre noon pmsl.. you as bad as wiggler lol


----------



## Wiggler

:wacko: Moi? Bad? Hehe, the poor food begs to be eaten, I am doing it a service :rofl::thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

oooooooo my sincere apologies then hun lol.. me thought I heard the food cupboard begging for a lock lololol 

Could I please borrow your food lol it seems to have a greater desire to be eaten lol


----------



## mummy3

I don't have lunch until past noon, but do have at least 3 breakfasts...

New, I'm still waiting for this magical post baby body, 4x now, not fair lol:growlmad: 

Lucky, where you going for your fast food?


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: :rofl: sorry new, I don't so sharing food, unless its someone else sharing with me :haha: I'm such a pig!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww mummy lolol... dont dash my dreams they all i got lol 

i still cant decide on dinner grrrr i know it'll end up being grapes lol


----------



## mummy3

Grapes again??! You must be keeing andrex in business :rofl::blush:


----------



## Inge

today Iv had; mango onken yogurt :cloud9:, plums(my latest craving but I hurt my mouth on a stone:dohh:) a sausage sandwich and 2 picnic bars as Iv been craving peanuts alot lately. Im about to heat up last nights carbonara now. Iv jhust had an hour long nap so feel a bit urgh :haha:
Also have discovered a new wierd craving...mouthwash! :haha:I keep really wanting to swill mouthwash but only green minty mouthwash :shrug: OH thinks its so weird but its so tasty and fresh :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl think my body is way used to grapes lol.. they'd be no good for a blockage remedy lol

can i have chilli on toast?? lol id make garlic bread but i got no garlic or chives rofl arghh i should just make a potato option and stop being stubborn lol


----------



## Wiggler

Chilli on toast sounds good!!

I just watched Hollyoaks on e4 and it was really good :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

can you have peanuts in pregnancy??

uurrmmmmmm enjoy your mouthwash lolol 

**thinks you ladies are crazeeee i should slip into april before you send me crazzeeee lolol*


----------



## Inge

I was worrying about the peanut thing too but midwife said its fine as long as you and your partner dont have any allergies and Iv only eaten them a handful of times since about 20wks. Ice is becoming more and more appealling to me too :haha: 
Chilli on toast does sound nice wiggler :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

No new, don't leave us, we crazies need a sane-ish person here 

The toffee apple pie I bought for me and OH for valentines day was calling me so its now cooking, I can;t wait to have that!

Inge - I love anything iced at the moment, normal drinks just aren't helping my thirst at the moment, and I would kill for a nice ice lolly or ice cream :(


----------



## Inge

I had a blended fruit and ice drink from starbucks the other day despite the rain and cold weather :haha: OH had a hot choc and was like "whats that?" :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, that sounds sooo yummy. I have never had a Starbucks. I will have to treat myself next time I am in town :)


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, never? you are missing out! Mmmmm toffee apple pie

New, I've had a lasagne sandwich before, is very good so i'm sure chilli will be good on toast:thumbup:

Inge, those picnics sound divine


----------



## Wiggler

Lasagne sandwich? That sounds heavenly!!!! Mmm, foooood :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh that drink does sound appealling :) never had starbucks either lol


----------



## Wiggler

Rightio, I just dragged the netbook into the bedroom to take the bump pics as the lighting is better in here. going to take them in a sec :)


----------



## Inge

mummy3 said:


> Wiggler, never? you are missing out! Mmmmm toffee apple pie
> 
> New, I've had a lasagne sandwich before, is very good so i'm sure chilli will be good on toast:thumbup:
> 
> Inge, those picnics sound divine

wow lasagne sandwich :wacko: how and why did you try that?


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl.. my thoughts exactly lololol

*drum roll*.......... come on wiggler


----------



## 24/7

I hate you all and your eating!! :p

And mummy3, I drink a litre of OJ a day and I still can't go!! :(:p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

want some grapes 24/7??????? lolololol


----------



## Wiggler

2 bumpy pics and a rather lovely pic of me :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Image201.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 3









Image202.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 3









Image203.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwwww hun thats definitely baby bump!!!! lovely!!!! and  right back atcha lol


----------



## Inge

Cute bump pic wiggler x I really have to get round to taking some myself. I havent got any bump pics at all as growth has been non existant:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm surprised at how much bigger my bump is this time round, this time with Dylan I was just starting to show, my bump was teeeny!


----------



## 24/7

Do they work new? :D If they do, I am sooooo getting some!! I'm starting to get abit worried I will soon get piles, so er, well.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I found it sooooo hard when getting a bump with Joshua there is no photos! I really struggled with it on a lot of levels! I started having similar feelings with this one too, especially as it went fatty before curvy I worked so so hard to lsoe weight I really got down about it. Oddly though the bigger it gets now the better i feel, actually quite like walking passed the bathroom mirror and seeing a profile shot of my bump :) Im glad i feel this way though because I know how hard it was to get through with Joshua and Im not sure I could do all that again, especially as I dont have my mum here all the time xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well i havent had any trouble going lol green ones though not red ones lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Back from the lawyers. If interested, please see the linked thread I posted earlier for an update. I'm too lazy to retype or copy and paste in multiple threads


----------



## Wiggler

It is really hard to deal with your body changing, I really hated the way my tummy looked until this morning (it popped out a little bit more overnight), I'm just trying to focus on the good changes now, my lovely belly and my boobs, they look fantastic in a bra, not so wonderful out of one though :rofl:

I refuse to even take notice of the bits I don't like, such as my legs and bum, I will work on them after bubs is born, and if all else fails, there is always plastic surgery :haha:


----------



## 24/7

new_to_ttc said:


> Well i havent had any trouble going lol green ones though not red ones lol

I'm going to buy some tomorrow then. :thumbup: I'm getting abit desperate now!! What I really want/will fix it is a bowl of bran flakes, but I can't!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh my boobs are really really pushing me to my limits! C cup to an F cup and Im assured they'll grow as they fill with milk.. seriously!!!! :cry:

Quite like my bum, in jeans lol, its definitely shrank yay!!! Will tone the legs once fidget is here :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

cranberries hun! oh and apricots! Apparently the ready to eat apricots are amazing for getting these moving natural!


----------



## mummy3

Lol plastic surgery, I reckon I'd be more scared of that. Your bump is looking good, defo baby bump! :rofl: nice pose too

The lasagne sandwich was just an idea at the time, it's probably out in supermarkets by now..

24/7, have you tried fibogel/movicol? They can be pretty good. Your do may prescribe you a stool softener if it gets bad, also they would give bisocodyl if desperate. :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

...PRUNES!!! If you buy them tinned they arent too bad, just yank the stone out and chow down in one, they will help things move along :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not scared of plastic surgery, I have told OH I want him to buy me a boob uplift and implants, and a tummy tuck, I will probably never have them cos its so pricey, but if I had the money and was 100% certain I wasn't going to have more kids I would in a heartbeat. :)


----------



## 24/7

Like dried apricots new? Will get them too!! :p I really don't want to have to resort to any fybogel etc as it is diet related as I can't get much fibre, but I may not have a choice soon!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brandi Im glad the lawyer was helpful and I hope the school and placement are as helpful and get this resolved quickly xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think they are dried yes hun, just on the dried fruit section 'ready to eat'. Round here the nurses swear by them to get things moving for all our patients!


----------



## 24/7

Getting a bucket load tomorrow!! :D I'd say I will report back but I'm not convinced you will want me to.... :p

Do they taste ok? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

They not bad yes! Im not overly keen on loads of fruit, I like what I like, but Ive had apricots in cooking and they were ok yes! Better than cranberries and sharper fruits lol Hope it helps :)


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - Dried apricots are really really yummy :)

Just had a small slice of the toffee apple pie and OMG it was soooooo good. Really sweet though so can;t have too much in one go, but yum yum yum.


----------



## new_to_ttc

i finally got me some chilli rofl

I just went to put tonights soaps on... ermmmmmmm why is football dominating my TV? lol as if Wednesday night tv wasnt bad enough lol


----------



## Wiggler

Was your chilli good hun?

I just watched todays Jamies 30 Minute Meals, OMG why am I so obsessed with food... I am so hungry now :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah it was ok lol, had it on its own followed by grapes, well more with grapes as i was eating them before and during too pmsl

Im watching the football lol


----------



## Wiggler

haha, you and your grapes!

I have got Friends on now, not sure what to watch TBH, I might go lay down in bed soon, I'm so sleepy. I'm meant to be doing some tidying tonight, but maybe OH will be nice and do it :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I thought about the house work, but urrmmmmm football is still winning... now thats bad lol


----------



## Wiggler

Haha

OH just agreed to do the housework tonight, he is such a star!


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, my friend just refused to bring me a Mcdonalds for the baby when he visits, how mean, how can anyone say no to a poor little baby :cry: 

:haha:


----------



## 24/7

Bad BH tonight with period and back ache, boo!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Rest up hun, and if it gets regular make sure you get yourself checked out :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol bless your OH wiggler! I wish my friend was here he gives great hugs! 

Aww 24/7 hope it eases quickly hun! No hot water bottle! :( Meany MWs! 

Someone bought me a custard finger pastry thingy so I thought id just indulge... took one bite and its way sweet lol think that'll do me lol


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- probably mcdonalds since it's next to the grocery store. Though all of a sudden I want some jack in the box mmmm.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Who is jack and why is he in a box?? ;)


----------



## Wiggler

Well OH is now in my bad books, he was whining that his thumb was hurting and I told him at least it will be better soon, i'm stuck with a painful pelvis for months yet, and what did he say... "self inflicted!".... GRRRR
I think if I wake up in the night for the loo I might "accidentaly" kick him in the shin then when he moans I can say "self inflicted", laugh and walk off :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh dear wiggler lol that didnt last long lol

TV is pants :( Im now subjecting myself to Harry Hill!


----------



## 24/7

We have some sky plussed the bills. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Eh?? lol You sky+ The Bill? old ones yeah?? 

I got Bones recording, and some other bits but cant watch them without Joshua lol


----------



## 24/7

Yep, I love TB!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was gutted when they axed it... its far better than any the crap they put on now grrrr Cant believe that final scene was shot on a moving camera, in 1 take! I saw DCI Marsden on midsummer murders this afternoon mmmmmmm


----------



## lisaf

So... got a short story for you girls.
I don't know if you're familiar with the sprayers that many kitchen sinks have? Where its a little trigger thingie with a hose you can pull out to direct the spray.
Well its kind of a well-known prank to use tape or a rubber band to clamp the trigger down... which means when someone comes and turns the sink on next, the flow is diverted straight to the sprayer which is aimed at them. Its hilarious.

Well my DH got sprayed by the sink a few nights ago.. he thought I did it at first, but then realized that he did it to himself by stacking too many cutting boards behind the sink and they were holding down the trigger. I almost peed in my pants laughing at him. A million times funnier that he did it to himself.

Well apparently he didn't appreciate my laughing at him because he set it up the same way so that I'd get sprayed. It got me right before bed which was pretty funny.
He knew he was in for it, so I waited a day or two, then set it up in the morning when I left for work.
I got a call at lunchtime yesterday with him cussing me out and laughing because he stopped by the house for lunch and got sprayed and had to change his shirt :rofl:

Well he got me back this morning... only I was wearing my sweater and it got soaked... and I burst into hysterical tears because its the ONLY warm thing I have that fits.... he felt SO bad... I do admit it was still funny now that I'm looking back, but I was sobbing over it this morning and had to walk around with a blanket wrapped around my arms, sit in my cold car waiting for the heat etc.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: lisa... he wont be too quick to get you back next time lol


----------



## lisaf

lol... I still think he's owed one... he sprayed me twice on purpose and I only sprayed him once on purpose... I think him spraying himself doesn't count!
But if I get him back then he'll just get me again... and on and on...


----------



## mummy3

Lisa, hahahahaha that is so funny, your hubby got himself, always the best! Sorry about your sweater though hun:hugs:

Ooh Lucky Jack in a box is yummy! New, not entirely sure why he is in a box, guess he must be a bad man:haha:

We will be watching the American one born every minute tonight, recorded from last night, last weeks was hysterical.

So I accidently ate a huge tub of tiramisu, I didn't stop to think it might be a bad plan when was craving it:blush: Now panicking that its going to hurt Eilidh, it was a fresh and easy one ( they are same store as tesco). Any ideas as to how bad?

Wiggler, can I pick your brains about spd? I've had it in 4 pregnancies now but this time seems to be getting worse by the day, in the past pregnancies it was pretty mild and it was helped by physio and the support belt and strong painkillers for a bout of sciatica. In the last 2 days I've found it hurts a lot just moving in bed,wakes me up and everything and walking is a ******* (excuse my french), you seem to have it really bad hun and I'm wondering if you have any tips to help me more? :flower:


----------



## 24/7

I was so sad when it finished. :( I loved it so much, and I wanted a happy ending for Neil and Grace!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I love that Tesco are going international, my shares are going to rocket lol but I doubt its done any harm hun, although may make you a bit sicky lol Really sorry about your SPD hun hope you can find some relief!

Got Waking the Dead on now, seen this one but i'll watch it again i likes this drama :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think they gave it a mature finish, could have killed everyone off but they took a really nice approach, omg at the press conference, made me cry and I wasnt hormonal lol


----------



## BizyBee

Lol Lisa, sounds like it could keep going forever! I would have broken down too, although it is pretty funny.

I sure hope we can have peanuts because I am obsessed with peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. I have one every day for lunch. My dr. said it was fine to have them if there are no allergies in the family, but now I'm worried. :shrug:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry I didnt mean to worry anyone, i just thought, wrongly thought, thats all hun!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I really don't have the money for it right now, especially with this whole lawyer situation, but I swear if I cook tonight, I'm going to throw some hot oil on someone.

I'm in for some Boston Pizza therapy.


----------



## BizyBee

Just read your thread Brandi! How ridiculous. Hope it all works out!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks Bizy!


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- try reading up on this site, some of it has helped me
https://pelvicgirdlepain.com/pelvic-girdle-pain.htm

Lisa- I'm having an emotional day, too- hubby took me to lunch to make up for making me cry this morning (which was no fault of his own) and I ended up starring at the lunch menu trying to figure out what I could eat and bursting into tears again! Poor Poor Hubby!

Wiggler- Watching the Food Network is like watching the porn channel for pregnant women! :rofl:

24/7- dried fruits of basically any kind should help with the "going" issue- also, stay away from bananas, rice, apples (sauce, juice and fruit) and toast- (B-R-A-T, it's the diet they put you on if you have massive diarrhea, it binds you up!) Also limit cheese.


----------



## lisaf

heyyady - lol... your poor DH!!!

Bizy - I do know for a while they said no peanuts at all... but then further research has been pointing that abstaining from peanuts does not have as much of an effect on allergies as we thought, though I do think if you have the family history on either side of an allergy then you should be cautious. I haven't craved it much so I haven't worried the few times I've indulged... if I craved it I'm sure I'd give in though :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

I just had the best mint and cookie ice cream. I followed it down with a whole bag of gummy bears. Lets just say I slathered on the belly butter after that because I'm sure my belly will be growing tons with all the eating I've been doing lol.

Bizzy- I love pb&j's and have eaten them through my pregnancy. I also did with my son and he was fine. Matter of fact he loves to eat peanut butter on everything. As long as you don't have a family history you should be fine.


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa - :rofl: at the sprayer! They are pretty cool, I want one!

mummy3 - no advice to stop you rolling in bed, I have tried EVERYING, including moving the bed so I'm wedged between OH and the wall, blocking myself in with pillows, sleeping on the sofa upright etc etc, nothing working I am too much of a fidget :( The only way I have ever been known to sleep still (pre-preg) is if I'm drunk, but thats a big nono :haha:
Mornings are a horrible time, I'm always sooo sore :( When I'm at physio next I shall ask for tips :)

Well I have had another delightful 5am wake up from Dylan, so postman pat is on... AGAIN!! I am really starting to hate postman pat :haha: I'm dreading the end of march though when they take postman pat off the kids on demand bit, he loves it!

Got the HV this morning and my mum is coming up! I can't wait to see my mum! I gave her a good telling off yesterday about giving Dylan choccies and she said it won't happen again, she will buy him bananas instead :happydance: x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

just popping in to say hi :wave:


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya MilosMommy!!!! How are you? x x x


----------



## meow951

Lol i love how there's like 10 pages of food discussion!

I had my diabetes and iron tests yesterday so i should find out this afternoon whether everything is ok. I had my 28 week antenatal appointment too and we heard bubs heartbeat and fundal height is measuring bang on what it should be. Plus he's head down as well which is nice.

I've only put on 7lbs since the beginning. Baby is growing normally so i'm not complaining! I've got to start watching what i eat though as i'm seriously gobbling down everything in sight! I don't mind putting on normal baby weight, just not getting fat from being a pie.

We bought a load of baby stuff yesterday as well. Just need to finish glossing the babies room and then get the carpet in and we're pretty much set. I liek to be organised, makes me much less anxious!

Hope all you ladies are ok :)


----------



## Inge

still got my headache :growlmad: off to midwifes at 12:20 so will prob set off at 11:40 cos im not in the mood to rush. No houses to bid for in our area this week so a bit of a bummer :dohh: 
Lucky - I want mint ice cream now :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Well had my appointment with the HV. It went really well, she is going to apply for funding to get Dylan into nursery now so we don't have to wait until he is 3 and I made an appointment to veiw the best nursery in the area for next week, I can't wait!! 
She is also going to write to my landlord saying living here is not in our best interests in the hopes it might help get us moved. She brought up what the social worker said and confirmed that the complaint was that I go out all day and leave Dylan home alone, GRRRR! What nonsense!

My mum has just taken Dylan to hers so got the flat to myself, not sure what to do now... its soooo quiet. I have't eaten yet today so going to heat up some pie I think :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Uh oh late for work again lol...

Best just say hi ladies and bbl rofl... once i get back I'll be down to just 6 little shifts till I finished wooppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Wiggler

Late for work? Tut-tut :)

So my list of things to clean while Dylan is away so far is:

Skirting boards
Doors
Kitchen top to bottom
Kitchen, bathroom and Dylans rooms walls
Light switches
Carpets (by hand :()
All surfaces and mop the kitchen and bathroom
storage heaters
Windows
Get all the washing done

Also got to rearrange all the kitchen cupboards and drawers, sort out the paperwork in the lounge, move the DVD's from my bedroom, get rid of the coffee table, sort out my bedroom, arrange the baby clothes into bags according to size, and just declutter in general. Good thing the binmen have just been, I'll be filling the poor bins up :rofl:

Just waiting for my lunch to go down then I'm going to get started. I'll feel so much better once it's all done, been resisting the urge to go crazy cleaning for too long :rofl:


----------



## Inge

anti D injection?... One word... owch!! :growlmad: The needle was huge and my leg feels like its gonna drop off :haha: told midwife bout my back and getting cramps in the bump area and she said I need to rest and not do much from now on :nope: for the last 30mins or so been having twinges in the bump on the right hand side like period pain which goes from bump to down by the pubic area :wacko: Its eased off now im sat down so hopefully it was just cos I was walking too much :wacko: also my bump measurement was 28cm and she said I was hiding the bump very well :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Eek, I have my injection soon!! :(


----------



## Inge

dont worry about it. Its prob me being a baby :haha: I have my next MW on the 1st march :thumbup:


----------



## meow951

Just phoned the midwife and they only have my 8am reading which they took before i drank the drink. The 10am one hasn't come back. I hope they haven't lost it as i really don't want to have to go back in again!

My iron levels at 9 weeks were 14.7 and are now 11.9 so not sure if thats anything to worry about!


----------



## meow951

Lol she just phoned me and said she found it and it's fine so yay! No diabetes for me :)

I'm getting loads of periods pains, ouchy!


----------



## Inge

meow951 said:


> Lol she just phoned me and said she found it and it's fine so yay! No diabetes for me :)
> 
> I'm getting loads of periods pains, ouchy!

mine have stopped now im sat down and resting. maybe put your feet up and relax for a bit might help?


----------



## luckyme225

Inge- I think how much it hurts depends on who gives it. With my first pregnancy the injection didn't really hurt and I had no bruising. With this pregnancy it really stung and I had bruising and pain for about a week. Hoping I get someone really experienced at my 28 weeks injection.


----------



## Inge

lucky - your right. She was really sorry and kept saying sorry to me :haha: the pains worn off now so im over my "trauma" :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Owwyy all you ladies getting that injection:hugs: Lol you're lucky though, I have to get one every week for the progesterone, the base they use is very thick so the stuff takes forever to get it then stings for a day after:dohh: 

Anyone had a big fundal height yet? Mine was measuring 31 weeks at 28 weeks, I do have big babies though.

Mmmm Wiggler, what kind of pie you having? We had crispy cakes the kids made yesterday, consisting of all leftover chocolate bars ( went to target last night to replace, can't be without:blush:) and some butter then honey nut cheerios as have no cornflakes, they very yummy. Thats great news about Dylan hopefully getting into nursery early:happydance: We are woking on getting Ruaridh into preschool, but its hard to find the right one with his extra needs, he really needs the extra stimulation though.

New, tut tut get to work!

Meow, yay for no diabetes:happydance:

Anyone heard from wild lately?


----------



## 24/7

Been to the shops, and got a large selection of fruit to make a fruit salad, but didn't get the apricots yet, as went to the local little Waitrose instead of Sainsburys, and the were very expensive, so will get some when I do the weekly shop on sunday. :D After dinner I will be having apple, pear, banana, grapes, raspberries and strawberries, so hopefully as it cost me £8 it will work. :p But tbh, it was abit better today, so thats a start!!

Hope everyone is well today, I read in wilds journal she was having a few family problems, but she was ok. xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad Wild is ok!

Hope all your injections are done by lovely no hurty peoples! Meow yay for no diabetes, and I think 11 is ok for iron levels.

Ive just got back from the dentist. Basically was an inflammed gum causing the pain, but because Ive left it it has caused a tiny amount of decay around the tooth, so she said I had a tiny hole. Then came at me with an injection. I was like over my dead body is that going any where near my mouth :rofl: She said she had to drill the hole to make it bigger so she could fit a temporary filling in (then expects me to go through it again when baby is out for a proper filling!!) I told her she can drill away but I am not having the injection lol.. she said well it'll hurt but I'll do it... didnt feel a thing!!! Stupid woman I knew the injection was way worse than any dentist drill lol She said I will need the injection for the proper one, hmmm we'll see! she said I was a trooper, said that should have really hurt lolol The pain went as soon as she released the pressure off the gum, she said I must have cut it on food or brushing and it hadnt healed properly oops!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh mummy, i was measuring 28 weeks at my 26 week check, and I was measuring 31 weeks at my 28 week check, Im on the 94th centile i think so HUGE lol... BUT they still insist I am carrying a 'small for dates' baby and insist on a growth scan for this reason (not because they think he is too big!)... work that out lol


----------



## Inge

ooh dentists :wacko: 
Im tired now from doing nothing all day :haha: back hurts again so just wanna lie down which I wil be doing soon :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

lol... I almost said something about the injection but didn't want to scare someone.
I'm NOT afraid of needles, I don't love having them stuck in me but very few of them are that painful.
So when I looked at the needle and thought 'wow thats big/thick' I immediately thought 'of course they always look bit, lol' .... then they stuck it in my arm and yikes... don't get me wrong, it wasn't super painful, it just hurt more than I'm used to shots hurting. It even hurt while they were injecting the stuff.
BUT, no pain at all after that... no bruising etc


----------



## Wiggler

big hugs to everyone having nasty injections!! :hugs:

OMG new, you are brave!!!! I actually quite like going to the dentist. lol

Mummy3 it was the toffee apple pie from yesterday, its yummy!!

Cleaning is going well, taking a little break then getting back to scrubbing the kitchen, it looks great so far :) got to scrub a few more cupboards, move stuff about, scrub the tiles and get OH to clean the windows, then into the lounge to finish off in here, gotta clean the windows, scrub the dining chairs, neaten up all the wires behind the TV, bring in the DVD's, sort out the big bookcase and dismantle the coffee table. we are cleeaning and sorting stuff out until 9pm and if we finish all that before 9pm then I am sure I will find something for us to do :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

brave?? lolol nooooooooooooooo i was like a wibbly wobbly jelly when I saw the injection lol... it took all my effort not to cry pmsl.. no way could I let Joshua see I was scared and he was in the room. I dont like the dentist, but I go every 6 months and dont dislike it, its usually very simple in and out lol 

Inge did you speak to the dr about your ear? How is that today?

if you having cramps etc definitely best to do a bit less. When I was checked the other day they said I should consider early mat leave, but Im finishing soon so it'll all work out :)

Wiggler sounds like you enjoying your self lol.. I got plenty here for you once you done there lol I have tomorrow off and Joshua is at school, hopefully I'll get a fair bit of my own done, stuff in the loft etc :)


----------



## 24/7

THREE DAY WEEKEND FOR ME NOW!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: yay 24/7!!! 

tee heee... I got 5 days off now :) 3 on, 11 off, 3 on and I am done until january 2012 :)


----------



## 24/7

I can't think about after the three days, as its seven on again then one off. :( ARGH!! But so close to mat leave now.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

almost there now hun!! 3 nice long days off :)


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh 24/7 do you have anything nice planned for your 3 days off? Why not copy me and new and become a domestic goddess and cleeeeaaaann :)

OH just pulled the oven out to clean behind it and under it, OMG is gross :sick: luckily our kitchen is teeny so he told me to come in here and sit down til he was done as there isn't enough room for 2 poeple and an oven in the middle of the floor in there :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

now now... i tiddle up lol I dont go OTT pmsl i'll pop the stuff in the loft, sort out the babys stuff downstairs, and may consider a mop on the floor rofl


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, I'm making flat sparkle, and at 9pm, when OH hops on the PS3 I'm making up a cleaning rota so it ALWAYS stays sparkly clean :rofl:
On the plus side though, my light switches are now so clean you could eat off them :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl.. you have to make do with a plate or bowl in this house rofpmsl 

Im thinking maybe I should hire a cleaner lol I hate housey chores pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

OMG I would love a cleaner! I love it when my flat is all sparkley and perfect, but the only time I enjoy cleaning is when I'm pregnant :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh apart from hoovering with my Dyson, I love that all the time :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl, I can spend all day cleaning and tidying and in 5 minutes its trashed lol I gave up a long time ago lol My house is 'lived in' lol its clean but hell aint always tidy pmsl lol


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: all this cleaning! I did the oven, microwave, hoovered, made beds, wiped skirting boards and did the windows again:wacko: Refuse to do the toilets though hubby gets them. That said I'll have to do it again this afternoon, 3 kids make a lot of mess...

New, I had to get a crown a few weeks ago, so not so keen on the dentist, no way doing it without the injection mind, the drill scares me!

24/7, that fruit sounds so yummy, 7 days on though, ouch!:hugs:

Glad that wilds ok, hope she comes back again.

The kids have been making valentines posters this morning, lol Anjas mainly consisted of her stabbing holes though the paper with her pencil:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pmsl the injection is far more scary lolol

i got so much to do before baby comes, still waiting for my nesting urge to help me along lol


----------



## Wiggler

I didn't have a nesting urge with Dylan, but I got it ages ago with this one. I like the lived in look, but with Dylan everything constantly looks like a bombs gone off, so I go for the perfectly clean and tidy look after he goes to bed lol. 

OH is STILL doing behind the oven, OMG he is taking ages :(


----------



## 24/7

Hopefully off shopping tomorrow, lunch with a friend on saturday and sunday for rest, no housework to do, and all washing up to date!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, he's nearly done, time to get back to cleaning! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont think it kicked in with Joshua either lol Its much easier down here now since Joshua kept his stuff in his room, i can tidy up in 5 minutes when he has gone to bed and it'll do lol Although for whatever reason the house still looks cluttered rofl think its because i got so much in such a small space lol especially with all the boxes and baby stuff taking over maybe it'll look better when its not in boxes, and when i clear the ironing rofl


----------



## mummy3

:shrug:No nesting here, just 3 messy kids!

Need to make lunch now, can't decide what to have..


----------



## new_to_ttc

ermmmmmm I skipped lunch so Im not help lol

Had the rest of the chilli on a potato for dinner that was lush :)


----------



## meow951

I'm feeling very very nesty and have been for a week or two now. I'm trying not to do too much now as i won't have anything to do whilst im on maternity leave else lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

no no carry on hun, do all your nesting with wiggler.. I'll have plenty for you both to do once you're done ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

Taking another break, my poor pelvis is protesting. One more hour of cleaning and tidying then I'm done for the night! Woop!


----------



## MilosMommy7

Wiggler said:


> Hiya MilosMommy!!!! How are you? x x x


i've been doing okay. trying to get extra sleep and feeling hungrier than ever! lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya Milos, hows the extra sleep going! 

Wiggler, give over on the cleaning lol 

Well ladies I caved in, I bought ice cream mmmmm was lovely. Now i need my little lad to finish it off over the weekend to save me having any more and totally giving in to my weak spot lol


----------



## lisaf

lol, well new, if you eat all the ice cream, maybe your MW will be happier with your weight gain? :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

nooooooooo, well yes she'll be happy, but seriously its my guilty pleasure in food and and and and I cant give in to it or I will totally ruin everything lol


----------



## Wiggler

New - eat the ice cream, technically it's very healthy, it contains dairy :rofl:

I admit defeat with the tidying, I was trying to move stuff from one cupboard to another and my poor back and pelvis are now very upset with me, going to rest up now so I can carry on tomorrow. I got the new plate/bowl/glass/cups cupboard sorted though and thats the one I wanted done. OH has turned from being a very helpful fiance, to a whiny little girl :( He needs better training! x x x


----------



## mummy3

What kind of ice cream are you having? I had caramel cone last night and have cherry garcia, vanilla, chocolate brownie and some pineapple sorbet in the freezer:blush:

Lunch ended up being beans, ham and cucumber, kinda boring tbh but im being lazy.


----------



## new_to_ttc

love beans and cucumber mmmmmm (baked beans right??? lol)

I had mint choc chip ice cream lol Weird how i can have that, yoghurt, very small portions of cheese but i can not have milk at all!! Some days i really fancy cereal but no way does this baby want mummy to have some milk lol


----------



## Wiggler

I am sooooo tired, today is the sleepiest I have been in ages, maybe cos today is the most active I have been in ages too! :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Yes was heinz baked beans lol, I'm very excited to have found them in freh and easy:happydance: I'm like you, wont touch a glass of milk, but will have ice-cream, and cereal. Don't like yogurt much though and cheese has to be melted:wacko:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I cant even have milk on cereal :( 

ladies I need to give my baby a name :( The shorter my list gets, the more i think I need to give it more thought arghhhhh i can see it now in hospital his little name band will read 'baby fidget'


----------



## hopefulmama

Sorry I have been off site lately, I think I mentioned months ago i was having various things upgraded in my house... today was finally the last day of all the major stuff, besides the tech gizmo stuff.. but i am so thrilled. I am gonna take pics and post. 

i hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## luckyme225

New- I liked Owen (forgot how you spelled it :winkwink:) what else is on your short list?


----------



## hopefulmama

OMG I just got kicked so hard and at same time had this weird pain shot down what felt like my vaginal canal.. so weird


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I won. Apparently the threat of a lawsuit didn't sit well, lol. I go back to placement in the morning.


----------



## lisaf

happy to hear that Brandi!

hopeful - can't wait to see pics!!! I think that sensation is when baby kicks your cervix!

new - nothing wrong with having a few top names and deciding once the LO is here... thats what we're going to do! Still plenty of time! We're nowhere near deciding yet!


----------



## hopefulmama

Ok, so this is the kitchen, the sitting area off the kitchen which we just added art work and then we had the column put in, the foyer we had rounded and widened, then our bathroom which is now the size of a bedroom, but its worth it because its huge. The bathroom hasn't been painted yet or any art work on walls, but that comes next week. The closet is a mess still and the people are coming to organize this weekend so i can take pics then, but its not that exciting.. as for the nursery.. i keep changing my mind on decor, Ive sent back furniture twice. So now i'm giving myself the rest of the month to decide on a concrete decision of decor. 

Here you go, sorry for the swiffer in the pic.
 



Attached Files:







kitch-2.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8









sitting area-2.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8









sitting-2.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6









foyer-2.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6









bathroom-2.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hopefulmama

ok and the separate shower from tub, the pics would only let me add 5. sorry
 



Attached Files:







bathroom2-2.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lisaf

hopeful... first off :rofl: @ your apologies for the swiffer, lol! Your place is amazing I wouldn't have even noticed it!
I would love a huge bathroom and kitchen like that! It all looks so good it belongs in a magazine!


----------



## hopefulmama

thanks lisa, i wouldn't go as far as going in a magazine haha. The kitchen was enclosed before and we knocked a wall down to make it all open, so much better.


----------



## lisaf

Lol, well the only way my place would make it into a magazine is as the 'before' shot for a major renovation :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Wow hopeful, your place looks amazing! How have you been hun?

New, I like Owain and Nathaniel:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmama

Aww shush lisa, im sure thats not true!


----------



## hopefulmama

mummy- I've been good, I just hate being pregnant and want it over, everything irritates me as do most people, i feel fat and gross and am just losing that loving feeling towards myself. How are you?


----------



## lisaf

hopefulmama said:


> Aww shush lisa, im sure thats not true!

Lol... you haven't seen my house! lol
Seriously.. tub with chips that is rusting, termites, carpet that is worn so thin that you can cut yourself on a carpet tack if you step in the wrong spot. I'm truly not exagerrating! :) Our kitchen window only opens with extreme force and one of these days will not budge (its a double hung window and the wood is so rotted that the cables that guide it lost their anchors as the wood rotted out too much).
We rent from our inlaws who haven't had much money to fix up this house since theirs burned down in one of our wildfires. Their money is all tied up in rebuilding their house right now.


----------



## mummy3

Awww hopeful:hugs: I hope you feel better soon hun, you only have a few more months:hugs:

Lisa, hope you manage to get some of that sorted, I had heard about the wildfires when we lived in Cali.

I just realised that I'm only 4 1/2 weeks from the gestation I was when Anja was born :shock:


----------



## BizyBee

Omg girls. Does everyone need the anti d injection? I have had to give myself injections of lovenox since the beginning and they are starting to hurt so badly. I finally get to stop them at 28 weeks and if I have to look at another freakin needle, I may have to cry!

Yay Brandi. Great news. 

Hopeful, welcome back. Love the renovations.


----------



## lisaf

the anti-d injections is the Rhogam shot... only needed if your blood is RH-, and truly if your OH's blood is also RH- you don't need it but they like to make you get it anyway.

I've been having a weird cramp in my foot.. it doesn't hurt, but my toes are kind of numb... :shrug: Not worried exactly, just a little curious... think its like carpal tunnel in my foot? :rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

I don't know my blood type actually. I wonder if they've already tested it at some point.


----------



## lisaf

They usually test it when they run all those other tests at the beginning.. they gave me the paperwork at my 24 week appointment and told me to get it between weeks 26 and 28


----------



## MilosMommy7

hopefulmama said:


> OMG I just got kicked so hard and at same time had this weird pain shot down what felt like my vaginal canal.. so weird

i get that a lot :(


----------



## heyyady

24 weeks today :) 
Had sono this morning- everything looks great
This is a picture of Charlotte (She's always been to shy to show her face before, and OMG, she looks just like her Daddy!)
AND my godson flew in from Hawaii today, so I've gotten to see all 5 of my kids in one day :dance: Happy Mama here!


----------



## heyyady

Ps- there's nothing wrong with the side of her head- it's just how they dialed in the 3D


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - Thats fantastic news!! :happydance:

Hopeful, your home is beautiful! Absolutely stunning!

Heyyady - lovely scan pic, your little lady is a stunner!

Well, I was right, I really overdid it yesterday, I didn't sleep well because of the agonising pelvis pain, so have to take it easy today :( I really hope it eases though so I can finish off the kitchen. I also woke up twice with my leg about to cramp up, I could feel my foot moving and the muscle start to hurt so had to yank my foot down both times, ouchy!! All of this means no lay in for me, but I am going to try and have a nice nap later :)


----------



## rwllgoodchild

Finally were on team :blue: :happydance: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats hun!!! x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Come on ladies, wakey wakey! I'm boooooored :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

**yawn**... *stretch* morning ladies!

Brandi so glad it didnt result in a lawsuit for you, and everything has worked out. Hope the placement are fair with you, mind your P's and Q's for a few weeks so they dont have any excuse to terminate your place! 

Hopeful, lovely to see you back not long to go and you'll have your gorgeous body back to yourself!! Your house looks amazing!!! I was soooooo envious I was like... oooooo image chocolate hand prints.... sorry hun, it looks lovely!!

Lisa, least your landlords have a semi good enough reason to have to put you at lower priority for repairs. My landlord is a massive business man in the area, he just loves money too much and will not spend unless he truely truely has to! At my fire service check last year (first one since I moved in I didnt know I had to have them every year) they condemmed my fire saying it wasnt safe. he huffed and puffed but ordered a replacement. Then on removing the old one the plumber refused to fit the new one without a chimney sweep, more huffing, then the chimney sweep man condemmed the chimney said it wasnt wide enough for a fire. My landlord tried everything to avoid having to have it restructured. All this was between November and February of last year, so UK girls do you remember the winter we had??? and the whole time I had a gapping hole in my lounge!!! Dont get me started on the windows or floors lolol.... BUT I know my house is safe, there is no mortgage on the property and my landlord isnt likely to turf me out at short notice. If I moved then my new landlords may have financial problems, high mortgages etc etc and well I wouldnt feel as long term secure in the house. 

Hey, you babies look so cute snuggled together, and Im glad Charlotte has let you see her face :) I have a scan in a few weeks and Im hoping fidget will reveal himself lol

Congratulations on team blue rwll :) This really is the month of boys lol

Wiggler I did tells you to rest didnt I.. I did I did!!! Now maybe you will listen! Hope you not sore all day :hugs:

And for short list it was Finley, and maybe Owen although that has slipped quietly into the background, then I came up with Nathaniel and I do quite like that, then I thought about Cody or Thomas, Im still coming back to Harrison (but really do not want a Harry). Its just so so hard, nothing enters my head and makes me think OMG yes, thats the one!!


----------



## Wiggler

New, those names are gorgeous! I especially love Cody!

I'm taking your advice this morning and resting, the going to get on with the cleaning soon, Got to put all the stuff I took out of the kitchen cupboards yesterday away. All the washing up liquid I used yesterday and all the scrubbing has made my hands puffy and sore, I knew this would happen, I am super sensitive to washing up liquid, hence my refusal to wash up.

All this crap with the neighbors is really getting to me I think, lately I have been having nightmares about being chased and not being able to escape and last night I had another one AND a dream that Social Services took Dylan off me :cry: Oh is going to be doing some DIY when he gets home, very loudly I think... MUAHAHAHAHA! They will probably bitch and moan but at least we won't be doing it at 9-10PM like they do :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey hun, the HV said everything is ok, SS arent interested in the claims so stay positive! I know it must be scary, but they will never find anything wrong to warrent taking your little man from you!

Im thinking I might do some housework lol THINKING thats as far as its got lol I want to put the hammock up, but I need to take that to my mums with me when its my sisters wedding incase I go into labour (I'll be 36-37 weeks pregnant while there) so seems silly to buiild it all up now. I need to build the pram up and make sure that its all ok before fidget comes along. Im thinking I might put a little pole up above the nursing station to hang fidgets clothes up on, as I had to get rid of one of the wardrobes upstairs to make room for his hammock. I might do it all, I think its all these boxes lying around that is making the room feel so messy, and making me so unwilling to get started. It just looks impossible to tackle.


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun :hugs:

Just try to remember, the more you get done now, the less you have to do later!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I know, but I still have a wardrobe to move, loads of stuff to go to the tip, loads to go into the loft, thats before I can tackle the babys boxes. Its just all the jobs I dont fancy starting pmsl I know once I start I will have to see it through lol


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hey ladies sorry i've been quiet for a while just had a few things going on,
had mw yesterday & i'm measuring under the 10th centile so have to go for a growth scan today bit worried but i'm sure all will be fine 
I'm used to bog babies so this is all new to me x


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, stop putting it off!! :)

Wud, hope you scan goes OK :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey wud! Try not to worry, the centile charts are just about the text book baby... and they not all text book. Im sure she'll be fine :hugs: See it as an extra chance to get a look at her before she arrives! Let us know what they say hun!


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, I've just eaten and I'm hungry again... No fair!! Going to have a rummage through the freezer in a minute I think :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: have breakfast for me hun lol.. i havent eaten yet lol You can have mine if you want lol


----------



## Wiggler

So far I've had a big bowl of cereal, pie and now not sure what to have, I might just have more cereal. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I might have a slice of toast lol or maybe some grapes hmmmmm lol


----------



## Inge

wow just seen the trailer for the new Arthur film with Russell Brand :cloud9: comes out on 22nd april so OH is taking me to see that :haha: I love the orignal ones so need to see this and Russell Brand being in it makes it more appealing :blush:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning Inge :) Ive not watched the original Aurther films, they were recommended to me so I bought the DVDs but havent yet watched them lol

OMG Wiggler, you are sooooooooooooooooooo getting the blame for this!! Right so I decide must do something, so I lift my double bed out of the way, then move my wardrobe down the corridor to Joshua's room, sort all that out and then decide well now I got space lets put in babys hammock!! Yeah brilliant idea!! Its HUGE rofl, way bigger than the 2 inch picture they show on the internet pmsl Now Im going to have to rearrange furniture as I cant get my bed back in pmsl oops!!


----------



## Inge

a baby hammock sounds nice :thumbup:
had 3 BH's this morning after jinxing myself by saying I hadnt had any for weeks :haha: Kept getting up in the night to pee which was annoying as I was really comfy and had to keep pulling myself out of bed which takes some effort nowadays :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww nothing worse than having to get up when you is comfy lol

Well I am done in lol baby hammock is in my room, as is my bed lol Its amazing how little you can do when pregnant. Lugging furniture around has never been any trouble for me before, but I am genuinely aching and worn out lol
 



Attached Files:







SDC11982 (450 x 600).jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 2









SDC11983 (600 x 450).jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> awww nothing worse than having to get up when you is comfy lol
> 
> Well I am done in lol baby hammock is in my room, as is my bed lol Its amazing how little you can do when pregnant. Lugging furniture around has never been any trouble for me before, but I am genuinely aching and worn out lol

the hammock looks lovely. Cant wait to put the moses basket up now :haha: still have to put pram together... :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I have his moses basket set up in my living room already. Its just a simple one for downstairs naps lol Need to build his pram up too lol next on my list is his nursing station me thinks lol


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping in to say hi before work. Love the hammock new!

I am so sore this morning. I have noticed just in the past few days that I am more uncomfortable. I can definitely feel my pelvis moving.


----------



## new_to_ttc

dont go over doing things if you sore hun, take time out for rests! Hope you dont have a long day at work ahead xxx


----------



## hopefulmama

SO I want to start this post off with the fact I have zero medical problems, I do not have high blood pressure, low blood sugar, low iron, nothing. perfectly healthy. 
Well as we all know its nearly impossible to get comfortable in middle of the night to sleep, but the last few days whatever side i wake up on to go to the bathroom or get water, my fingers are always numb, like completely asleep and takes a couple minutes to go back to normal, they are not soer nor do they hurt. Anyone else have this?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi hun, its just circulations from the baby taking everything he needs and squishing everything else. I get it often in my arms or legs recently, not my fingers mind. I do have carpel tunnel, and the best thing I can advise to improve circulation to the arms and hands is sleep with them above your head. I tend to sleep with my hands up by my face, elevated is better, but not easy, but Im sure you'll find a big improvement if you just lift them from your body level to head level xx


----------



## hopefulmama

The last couple days the baby has been SO active, like non stop movement and kicks. Driving me crazy. Everyday I grow to dislike being pregnant more and more, now I know why I dont have any brothers or sisters, my mother was a smart lady to only have 1 kid, people call it selfish, i call it logical.


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: new! Glad I could help!!! :haha:

The hammock is gorgeous!!!!!

Bizy - if you can feel your pelvis moving you really need to try to take is easy, I feel mine moving a lot and it always means a hell of a lot more pain later in the day :(

Well I haven't done anything yet apart from having an arguement with OH,he can be a tosser sometimes. :growlmad:
Going to watch a bit more desperate housewives then get on with the housework x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hopeful i had a horrible pregnancy with Joshua, physically and emotionally but it wasnt that that put me off, but I always just wanted him. Its only recently I changed my mind, infact, it was when i was told I couldnt have more I wanted another... Im a stubborn cow like that lol You dont know what the future holds, I couldnt be happier now with number 2 on the way, and all the emotional stuff I went through first time has been a lot easier this time, like body invasion and the shape changes. But, I dont think just having 1 is selfish at all, i think people who have more than 1 and cant look after the 1 they have are selfish, but for everyone else its each to their own, be it a house full or single child so long as they are loved and cared for!

Wiggler, i love how you describe your OH lolol Enjoy the TV hun make the most of no cbeebies lolol

I think I have put my back out grrrrr I am in so much pain around my injury area oops Im still thinking about doing some more baby stuff though, Im on a role lol


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Well I haven't done anything yet apart from having an arguement with OH,he can be a tosser sometimes. :growlmad:
> Going to watch a bit more desperate housewives then get on with the housework x x x

 oh's can be annoying some times. mine was last night.1st thing oh did was turn bedroom light on and put ps3 on when he got in last night, even though my back was in agony and Iv had a splitting headache for a week :growlmad:cant wait til we have our own place so I can kick it all downstairs :haha: to be fair he did only play til 10pm but then he got his phone out and started playing with that :dohh: 
Its a dell mobile and is pretty much a little pc so hes got lots to do on it which is annoying cos he never puts it down. I have a feeling il be in labour and he'll whip his phone out :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: sooooooooooooooooo glad I dont have an OH under my feet lolol I get what I want or need from my friend and then kick him out lolol.. suits us both!! lol We both far too independant for all that settling down stuff, though I bet if anyone could make me truely happy and conform to domestic life it'd be him, and vice versa lol.. but why take the risk huh lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm just fed up of him wasting food, all the bloody time, every time I buy us a treat he leaves his share of it to go off in the fridge (but the VERY rare occasion I buy something for me he will eat it), so I told him he won't be getting more treats, then he said he won;t pay for the internet anymore, arsehole, I hate it when he uses the "I work" card, I grow and bring up his kids, clean the flat and cook his food, he must think I just sit around all day on my arse!!!! He will pay for my internet though, I know what the cancellation fee is and he can't afford it :rofl:
But yeah... back on track. Him wasting food all the time really annoys me, mainly because money has been so tight recently, I eat food I don't like a lot of the time because its there and its a waste to chuck it out, but noo he can't even do that, he would rather just chuck everything into the bin! I can't wait to get my pelvis better so I can take 100% control of the money (we agreed I would when I can get out to do shopping, but electric etc etc) we will actually have left over money unlike now. 

Sorry about the rant :(

Aww new, try and rest up a bit hun :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Inge, your OH's phone sounds perfect to keep you entertained when you are in labour, just steal it off him, my OH has a smartphone that can be used as a modem which i am stealing to give my netbook internet when I am in labour :rofl: He is sooooooooo not happy about that, but I don't care!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dont be sorry. im sure many of us can relate to not being able to afford so much waste, especially when there is so much we could use the money for xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm just looking forward to after bubs is born, I will have total control of the CB and tax credits, his wages... everything, I'm going to start saving and make sure we have some money put aside each week for milk/bread if we run out. I honestly don't know where all the money goes, I know he likes to buy himself little treats from the shop, like the odd beer or junk food (he tries to hide it, but I know) which annoys me as I very rarely treat myself.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its so easy to flitter away bits of cash, and it soon adds up!!

i just checked my bank, Ive been putting it off for days lol I knew how much was in there beginning of the week, but couldnt be sure if that was before or after car insurance came out lol Ive got 2 drives to my parents, the ben 10 tour and bridesmaid shoes to buy before my next pay, but car ins has come out, phew lolol i was a bit worried it was coming out this week, so on Monday I wouldnt have that much left by today lol


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies! I just found a cut on my finger, no idea how I did it, but its really sore!! :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dont you hate that lol

What you doing for lunch Wiggler lol I skipped breakfast so I best not skip lunch lol but I dont know what to have!

Ach I feel like Ive been kicked between the legs lol Oh the joys lol Im so going to get a row off friends and family when they seen what I moved around lol


----------



## Wiggler

I was going to make sarnies, but the bread was off (Tesco value bread is crap), so I put some ham and cheese on a plate for me and OH to snack on, then filled some taco shells with cheesy beans :rofl: 
OH did not appreciate the tacos... even though I made myself sick filling his with chillies whick I know he loves, hence the argument!


----------



## new_to_ttc

oooooohhhh I see lol men huh!!

Ive just put the kettle on, might do a pot noodle, is there any goodness at all in them??? rofl we dont eat bread in this house nearly ever, but I buy a loaf (tiny one) if I pop in the store just incase, I did look at it and think oh sandwich, but bread just doesnt appeal rofl Although an egg mayo (with salad cream not mayo lol) sandwich would be quite nice hmmmmmm oh now I got a decision to make lol


----------



## Wiggler

Egg sarnies are the best!!! You should have one, if I had eggs and bread wasnt bright blue in I would have one! :haha:
Oooh or crumpets, I was reading a thread in Baby Club earlier and they were talking about crumpets, I want them now!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Crumpets are so much healthier than bread lol but alas I dont have any of them in lol as soon as I buy crumpets some greedy little munchkin devours them.. and I dont mean me or fidget ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Crumpets don't last long here either, they always give me the hiccups though :(

Mmm hot crumpets with lots of yummy butter on them. :)


----------



## Wiggler

So, current names on the shortlist are: 

BOY
-Ethan
-Aiden

GIRL
-Charlotte (possibly to be shortened to Lottie)
-Holly

What do you ladies think, I'm really not sure. Do you think any of them sound chavvy? :S x x x


----------



## Inge

oohh :happydance: :happydance:
after moaning to my mum last night about how cramped it is here and I dont want to be here when leo comes as its not at all suitable she said we should try to private rent til council comes up with something for us. OH agree's so off to council on his day off. Iv got to let them know my job has finished and tell them the state of the house and living arrangements and ask if we private rent for a while will we still have same priorityand be able to get somewhere still. We will have to get help with rent as OH's salary will not manage private rent and bills/food/travel costs and thats why we would need a council property as we would be able to afford that ok.
My mum had to private rent herself whilst waiting for acouncil house so hopefully we will be able to do the same. Really hope we can get this sorted out before may :wacko:
does anyone have any experience with this type of situation? Im seeing my mum all day tomorow so will have her to ask as she's experienced in housing/money issues and council systems.


----------



## new_to_ttc

No they all gorgeous hun!! 

Owen just made its way back on my short list, did I take it off?? I dont know anymore where Im up to lol

Fidget nearly has a nursing station :)


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> So, current names on the shortlist are:
> 
> BOY
> -Ethan
> -Aiden
> 
> GIRL
> -Charlotte (possibly to be shortened to Lottie)
> -Holly
> 
> What do you ladies think, I'm really not sure. Do you think any of them sound chavvy? :S x x x

Love Ethan and Holly :cloud9: Lottie is lovely too :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Inge, if you privately rent and get housing benefit remember it is paid in arrears so you will need to have the cash to pay upfront until that kicks in, also, if you were to rent a 2 bed place you would go down the housing list/banding as you would be appropriately housed. I think the best thing to do is talk to someone at the council, I can't remember very well, are you living with family at the moment?If so make sure they write to the council saying they will evict you once the baby is born as there is no room/they don't want you there etc etc. It will really help


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Inge, if you privately rent and get housing benefit remember it is paid in arrears so you will need to have the cash to pay upfront until that kicks in, also, if you were to rent a 2 bed place you would go down the housing list/banding as you would be appropriately housed. I think the best thing to do is talk to someone at the council, I can't remember very well, are you living with family at the moment?If so make sure they write to the council saying they will evict you once the baby is born as there is no room/they don't want you there etc etc. It will really help

wer living with his parents and his son at the moment. We'll talk to someone when we go to the council see. My mum said about the eviction letter too but I know oh's mum is going to hate having to do that :nope:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge i dont want to be the bearer of bad news but I am almost certain (no matter what the council say to you) but you will not be as high priority! So long as you have adequate accomdation they will be under no obilgation or rush to rehome you. Your best bet is to either private rent, and get HB to make your rent affordable. Or get your mother to make you homeless. Ideally you could change address with council to coincide witht he homelessness... if you have 2 friends who would separately claim to be putting one of you on their sofa etc or maybe just a firm letter from your mother to state that there is no possibility that she can share her house with a new born baby, and therefore will be asking you to leave at the latest on ** blah blah and from that date you will be homeless of no fault of your own.


----------



## new_to_ttc

sorry OHs mother, i mistook you living with your family, silly me!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless :hugs: 

Where I used to live I was told I would be evicted the day Dylan was born and they wrote a letter to the council saying the same, I was bumped to B band, but before that went into affect I got "lucky" and got this flat, they wouldn't have evicted me then though, they would have given me a few months extra.

Just try to remember every little thing helps, I really hope you get somewhere, I know how stressful it is :hugs:


----------



## Inge

trying not to get too stressed about it but I wanted to at least try to sort something out before baby comes. Just want somewhere to call my own :shrug: thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Try not to stress out too much, don't forget the closer to you due date you get the more they will try to help you. You will get somewhere :)


----------



## Inge

hopefully x even if it was just a temporary house somewhere close til we get something permanent but I want us to be all together. Id hate for them to just offer to put me somewhere like a mother and baby house :nope:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Get your evcition notice in writing to be dated end of March. Hopefully the council will take it serious and get you moved in time.


----------



## Wiggler

Don't forget temporary housing can include hostels full of drug addicts (they offered me that), B&B's and places like that. They won't put you in a mother and baby unit as you are a family.

I have a fun time planned later before OH gets home, I am going to attempt to ram information about Dylan down MIL's throat. She never asks about him, never gets him xmas/birthday cards etc etc, never visited when we offered to pay her train fare, but acts like the perfect grandmother over facebook wishing him happy birthday and stuff like that. GRR I wish she cared, she is missing out on such an amazing little guy. OH was so upset when he found out when another of her kids had a baby the first thing she did was hop on the train and rush down the hospital :(


----------



## Wiggler

Forgot to add, they won't keep you in a B&B as long as they would a hostel, it costs them a forune :)


----------



## hopefulmama

New- Yes I agree with you. I feel like people who can barely take care of themselves or the current child they have most definitely shouldn't be having another. I don't understand why people who are already in iffy financial situations go to have more kids if they know it will just become even worse, i think its a huge problem, especially here in the US where i pay so much in taxes which feeds their children because they knew from the beginning they couldn't. Our country seems to think it's ok and condones this so all these people who are not financially fit keep having more and more kids and can't provide for them. I consider that child neglect. I understand things come up and circumstances change, but if you know from the beginning then you shouldn't put yourself in situation, i think its very selfish on behalf of the mother because its not fair to the child.

But as you said, to each his own.


----------



## Inge

we would have been fine if my job hadnt ended and oh's pay cut wasnt coming. We could have afforded to rent privately if the situation with our jobs had stayed the same.


----------



## hopefulmama

Inge- that sucks, Im sorry to hear those things happened to you at such a bad time.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think 90% of the world couldnt 'afford' a child if they put it in black and white, but some do have them for the wrong reasons. Here in the UK you get paid 'x' amount per child, and non working families are often better off having more children and not working. Although, that is all about to change with our new government.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge if you found more work would you qualify for maternity leave?? Couldnt have come at a worse time for you hun, but you know what, it'll all work out you'll see :) :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

I mean like if you're already stuggling A LOT financially from the get-go then chose to add more strain to the problem. And then can't afford to feed your children etc. Thats what i was saying is a big problem.


----------



## Wiggler

new_to_ttc said:


> I think 90% of the world couldnt 'afford' a child if they put it in black and white, but some do have them for the wrong reasons. Here in the UK you get paid 'x' amount per child, and non working families are often better off having more children and not working. Although, that is all about to change with our new government.

I agree with this!! I know a few poeple who get pregnant in their teens just for a free house and free income, its horrible! I got pregnant accidentaly and I remember OH sitting with the yellow pages ringing every painting and decorating (his trade) company in there asking for work, unfortunately he didn't get anything, and luckily got a job in a shop, but so many people don;t bother as benefits are an easy way of life.

I just realised, once this HUGE phone bill is out of the way we are going to be so much better off, plus the weather will be warmer so we will save a fortune on the electric!! YAYNESS!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> I think 90% of the world couldnt 'afford' a child if they put it in black and white, but some do have them for the wrong reasons. Here in the UK you get paid 'x' amount per child, and non working families are often better off having more children and not working. Although, that is all about to change with our new government.

I think its wrong that people who dont work and have children are better off then those who work all hours they can to stay afloat when some people who get benefit help seem to get all the good things:shrug:
I love working and couldnt stand to be unemployed and getting benefits for it as Id feel wrong. I cant wait to get back into work after my baby is born. But not all families on benefits or unemployed chose to go that way. A situation can go from good to bad very quickly these days as jobs security and pay rent what they used to be :nope:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Shoot, I just realised I put the kettle on but forgot to make lunch! Darn it thats 2 meals missed :(


----------



## Wiggler

By the way, not saying there is anything wrong with living on benefits if you have a good reason ie. disability or actively seeking work, I just hate lazy lying scroungers :(


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> By the way, not saying there is anything wrong with living on benefits if you have a good reason ie. disability or actively seeking work, I just hate lazy lying scroungers :(

I agree. but people probably get too comfy to make an effort to come off


----------



## Wiggler

New you naughty girl, go eat!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge it really angers me, especially as then people genuinely tring to help themselves get labelled the same as those who dont bother. Im a single mum, but I work, I pay my rent I take the minimum I have to from the government. I live like most working families, wage in, bills out... lolol but at least I do it myself. I know someone who brings in over £450 A WEEK cash in benefits, has no rent to pay as its all oaid, all council tax is paid too so only bills is the utilities bill, which I think is partially subsidised, like in the winter they qualify for the below zero rebate, so they never have to pay excessively high heating bills. Yet, they never have money! The kids never have shos that fit, or unworn, the kids never have clean pressed clothes. there is never fresh fruit or veg in the house (oh they get the milk/fruit tokens too). the kids do eat, but its all processed. There is not 1 toothbrush in the house, not a single sheet on a bed, cover on a duvet or pillow.... tell me how they cant afford these simple things with £2000 a month coming in and no accomodation bills coming out???? Thank god this government is coming down hard on these families and hopefully it'll soon be a thing of the past!! *rant over lol*


----------



## Inge

Iv got chicken and rice in the fridge so might heat that up. Iv also got a mini ham and pineapple pizza oh left for me so im not sure what to have.... hungry...
hate feeling hungry but having no idea what to have:dohh: 
Thinks its gonna be chicken and rice with sweet and sour sauce. Chinese and Indian food is a major craving for me lately :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Half my problem is Im not hungry, at all! I pout the kettle on then started building the nursing station and well get carried away lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww try to eat something though, or your little fidget will start demanding choccy and ice cream :haha:


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> Inge it really angers me, especially as then people genuinely tring to help themselves get labelled the same as those who dont bother. Im a single mum, but I work, I pay my rent I take the minimum I have to from the government. I live like most working families, wage in, bills out... lolol but at least I do it myself. I know someone who brings in over £450 A WEEK cash in benefits, has no rent to pay as its all oaid, all council tax is paid too so only bills is the utilities bill, which I think is partially subsidised, like in the winter they qualify for the below zero rebate, so they never have to pay excessively high heating bills. Yet, they never have money! The kids never have shos that fit, or unworn, the kids never have clean pressed clothes. there is never fresh fruit or veg in the house (oh they get the milk/fruit tokens too). the kids do eat, but its all processed. There is not 1 toothbrush in the house, not a single sheet on a bed, cover on a duvet or pillow.... tell me how they cant afford these simple things with £2000 a month coming in and no accomodation bills coming out???? Thank god this government is coming down hard on these families and hopefully it'll soon be a thing of the past!! *rant over lol*

OH gets angry bout those types of people too. How can they not have any money to afford small things that are essential when they get that much? :shrug: 
OH's ex hasnt worked since she got pregnant 9 and a bit yrs ago and has a lovely new 2 bed council house,sky constantly buying new things then complains she has no moneyshrug:) and asks OH to give her an advance on their sons money. I hate that as its money for their son but she uses it for herself :nope: today is her birthday and she wanted sons money so she could go out tonight with friends :nope: 
Id love to take in £450 a week :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol just grabbed some fruit, Joshua will come in 'starving' lolol so will do dinner earlier than normal, then he can have warm supper later when he is 'starving' again lol


----------



## Wiggler

Inge said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Inge it really angers me, especially as then people genuinely tring to help themselves get labelled the same as those who dont bother. Im a single mum, but I work, I pay my rent I take the minimum I have to from the government. I live like most working families, wage in, bills out... lolol but at least I do it myself. I know someone who brings in over £450 A WEEK cash in benefits, has no rent to pay as its all oaid, all council tax is paid too so only bills is the utilities bill, which I think is partially subsidised, like in the winter they qualify for the below zero rebate, so they never have to pay excessively high heating bills. Yet, they never have money! The kids never have shos that fit, or unworn, the kids never have clean pressed clothes. there is never fresh fruit or veg in the house (oh they get the milk/fruit tokens too). the kids do eat, but its all processed. There is not 1 toothbrush in the house, not a single sheet on a bed, cover on a duvet or pillow.... tell me how they cant afford these simple things with £2000 a month coming in and no accomodation bills coming out???? Thank god this government is coming down hard on these families and hopefully it'll soon be a thing of the past!! *rant over lol*
> 
> OH gets angry bout those types of people too. How can they not have any money to afford small things that are essential when they get that much? :shrug:
> OH's ex hasnt worked since she got pregnant 9 and a bit yrs ago and has a lovely new 2 bed council house,sky constantly buying new things then complains she has no moneyshrug:) and asks OH to give her an advance on their sons money. I hate that as its money for their son but she uses it for herself :nope: today is her birthday and she wanted sons money so she could go out tonight with friends :nope:
> Id love to take in £450 a week :haha:Click to expand...

Thats awful :( Truly heartbreaking, all that money and nothing for the poor kids :(

Inge - GRRR at your OH's ex :growlmad:


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow you so dont want to hear my outburst on child maintainance lol seriously thats one soap box and a half lololol


----------



## hopefulmama

jesus, thats pathetic how these people are taking advantage, but i am not surprised at all.


----------



## Inge

new - wer being so rant-y today arent we? :haha: part of me wants to hear your outburst but I dont know if we should continue being so serious today lol
wow im hungry, so im off :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

If its offered on a plate, they going to take it! I know when I was returning to work after having Joshua I was told 'you'd be financially better off on benefits you dont have to go back we can sort it all for you'... never mind the mental trauma id have gone through if I hadnt returned to work. And yes P/T was a financial struggle, so I upped my hours lol... like anyone with bills to pay would! Many many will take advantage on our system and take everything offered. Roll on April lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol you really dont (although id favour your OH! lol) 

saved by the bell, literally... school run time lol


----------



## Inge

I like working and being independant so hopefully I get back into work quickly. My midwife has sorta scuppered my plan to work through an agency as she said I need to rest more and not walk or stand to long :growlmad: I agree with her a bit as I walked round town for 30mins and got braxton hicks for the first time in a while:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't worked since I was a teenager due to being signed off as I had very severe depression and anxiety, but when the kids are in school I am really looking forward to starting a career. I'm hoping to do an apprenticeship so that I can earn and learn at the same time. :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Great, pick child up, and he goes right back out.. with a wish list for his meal lololol Being a mum is great you feel sooooooo wanted pmsl

Oh noooooo I fluffed up!!!!! Joshua's tooth fell out last night, and I totally forgot to play tooth fairy, but we agreed maybe it was due to come out today (he pulled the last bit off) so she'll come tongiht. Only I been moving my bed, took mattress off etc etc etc and he just told me he left the tooth under a pillow on my bed because thats where he slept, now its vanished. Arghhhhhh I would have binned it with the other tissues that were there (he had a snotty nose and took a box of tissues to bed lol) ffs now I got to find it!!!!


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> I haven't worked since I was a teenager due to being signed off as I had very severe depression and anxiety, but when the kids are in school I am really looking forward to starting a career. I'm hoping to do an apprenticeship so that I can earn and learn at the same time. :)

thanks wiggler :hugs: I hadnt thought about doing an apprenticeship after baby comes, will look into that :thumbup: what are you thinking of doing?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not sure yet, got about 5 years to think about it, but i adore books so if the council are still doing librarian apprenticeships when this bubs goes to school I will apply for that (all depends on how many libraries get shut down etc etc) 

Apprenticeships are really low paid though hence the waiting, but its such a good experience. A good education and work training, it'll look great on my CV if wherever I do the apprenticeship doesn't offer me a job.


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, talking to MIL and telling her what happened with SS and she said "It'll probably happen again"
GRRRRRR just cos SS saw me once and buggered off doesn't mean they will be a permanant addition to my household like they are hers!!!


----------



## Inge

:hugs: wiggler :hugs: have you heard much from SS since?
Leo is really jumping to the sweet chilli sauce :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Nopes, they said they saw no problems and won't be back in touch :)
Just pisses me off that MIL thinks that they will be back, stupid woman!

Oooh sweet chili sauce.. yum!!!


----------



## Inge

I know it was yummy.. took me ages to eat it :haha: Its taking me longer and longer to finish meals nowadays lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, is little Leo pressing on your stomach? My little monkey stays as far from my stomach as possible and is normally resting his/her bum on my ribs on the other side :rofl:


----------



## Inge

he's always really low down so he might be :shrug: oh put his hand on my tummy the other night when we watched wrestling in bed and Leo went crazy kicking :haha: I swear I saw an arm come out of my tummy too :wacko: it was the biggest punch he's ever done and my tummy really jolted and had a huge dent :wacko: So freaky :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, wait til he is a bit bigger and decides to poke an elbow or foot out for half an hour! Makes you look like you have eaten a plank of wood :rofl: Dylan liked to stick both his feet out at the same time and just leave them there, it was sooo uncomfy and I always had to prod them to make him move!


----------



## Inge

still feels weird that theres a little person in my tummy. I thought Id be used to it by now lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe it still feels odd to me too, this bubs is a lot more active than Dylan was too so all the movemt really surprises me!

OMG, I just realised, less than 12 weeks til my EDD!!! SCARY!!!!


----------



## Inge

I know wer so close now. I was at the midwifes yesterday and nurses were asking when I was due and they kept saying the time will fly by...scary! Seems strange we'll have our babies soon. Cant imagine the room with a baby in it :shrug:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge I dont think its something you ever get used to, but something so magically you have to treasure it! 

Okies, baby station built and loaded with baby junk, wow looks sooooooooooooooo much better not having carboard boxes I wish I had done this sooner, and it holds so much too so I wouldnt have any spill over like I feared (hence I never built it before now had no where for all the stuff I didnt think would fit lol) oh and my moses basket, although thats been ready for ages lol Going to build the baby swing in a minute when i clear away the cardboard lol
 



Attached Files:







SDC11984 (450 x 600).jpg
File size: 60.8 KB
Views: 2









SDC11986 (450 x 600).jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wiggler

Its terrifying! I can;t believe this time in 3 months I will have 2 children! I'm terrified of how Dylan will react too as he doesn't understand, bless him. I know he will be jealous, but I'm hoping he will get over that quickly and love being a big brother. LMAO the upstairs neighbors will LOVE listening to a jealous toddler and a screaming newborn :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new the changing station and moses basket are sooo cute!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hun, I cant believe its all happening now! Cardboard boxes were soo not the same as having baby things lying around lol

Im scared about having 2 babies soon, I just hope I can share my love because Joshua is my world and I am genuinely scared about having another! The closer it gets the more nervous I get, but Im hoping everyone is right and when the baby comes it'll just all be natural.


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh OH is back soon :) going to get him to make me some food, I'm starving!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lol he can make me something, I still only had a bit of fruit oops!!! 

Right just back from the shops, bought a rail which will hopefully run inside the alcove where the nursing unit is so I can hang fidgets clothes and bits on :) Even if its just a temporary measure lol Then karate with trouble, then I may consider eating a meal lolol

Joshua has the Ben 10 truck tour tomorrow he is so super excited its unbelieveable! I just hope its not too disappointing, its going to be busy and I have no idea whats supposed to be taking place lol He thinks the real water hazard and real Ben 10 will be there... arghhhhh I tried to explain they stories and they'll be characters that turn up but he is having none of it lol


----------



## 24/7

Evening!! :D

Been out all day shopping and visiting, and now super tired!! :p

Probably best I missed the benefits rant, it is something I am very opinionated on, thats for sure. ;) 

Sam has turned breech again now, and is kicking my cervix, ouchy!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

maybe he is punching lolol 

hope you enjoyed your day out :) 

Time for karate here, think I might take some paracetamol for a headache. I know its because Im dehydrated (I drink as much as I eat lol) but it'll not shift no matter how much I drink tonight now, best just to have a pain killer and come home and eat lol otherwise I wont be able to rest or sleep tonight and I have to leave at 7am ish to get anywhere near close to a parking space at this Ben 10 thing lol So glad there is an Asda near by, thats breakfast sorted lol


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies! Just had my Starbucks fix but I'm still tired. I really need to get the energy to clean my floors. I'm just not excited to have to clean the kitchen, dinning room, entry way and all three bathrooms. I wish I could just vacuum it like the rest of the house lol.


----------



## lisaf

morning everyone!

I mentioned my foot was tingly last night? Well when I got into bed, I noticed my foot was all puffy and swollen :dohh: 
Is this a sign of anything? What can I do? UGH

Oh.. and I found out I failed my 1 hour glucose test... have to go do the 3 hour test now :cry: I have my dr's appt today so I'll find out how much I failed by (I didn't bother asking the nurse since they don't like to give out numbers... she just said my numbers were 'a little elevated')
Grumble grumble... I don't want undetected GD... but I just want the way to test for it to be easier!
I was supposed to fast for 2 hours before the 1 hour test... I think I fasted for more like 6... now I'm wondering if that made me fail :dohh:
I'll have to fast for 8-10 hours for this test... going that long without eating makes me throw up still :( Then tack another 3 hours onto that with that super sugar juice in my system? :( :cry:
Excuse me while I pout here...


----------



## mummy3

Yeah lucky, bathrooms suck lol

Benefits are so touchy 24/7 you're right. I don't begrudge a penny to those truely in need but it does get to be a piss take sometimes. We are lucky, hubby has a great job and even when he lost his last one he was only out of work for a week ( he is in an in demand field) so yeah we had to move but could have been much worse, he got a massive raise and they paid moving costs. We are the type to pay our taxes and not get any help, I think the extent of what we want extra is a tax exempt health fund for our sons medical expenses, but its our own money going in so dunno if it counts.

New, you need to eat!! It's scary the thought of going so long through the day without food, maybe you can set an alarm to remind you to go eat? You gave us the idea of egg and salad cream sandwiches, super yummy:flower:

Wud, good luck at your scan hun, these things are so difficult to measure accurately, my last was meant to be tiny, even via the growth scan but she came out large for dates. :hugs:

You ladies have me put to shame too, my cot isn't even here yet, never mind moses basket carseat etc:dohh: We will get carseat tomorrow, but need to sort the rest sometime lol it's pure laziness I think as there's no reason why we can't just do it.

Inge, I do think your best bet is to get the eviction letter, certainly speak to the council asap or CAB to get more advice:hugs:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Love the baby station & moses basket New!


Had my scan all is well she's measuring a but small but within their average range so i'm happy with that :)


----------



## mummy3

Yay wud:happydance: I'm so glad they have put your mind at rest.

Lisa omg hun I'm sorry:hugs: That second test sounds like a nightmare!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wud so glad the scan well hun, and thanks :)

Im about to go get some food lol.. finally! In the last hour my head ache has developed into a sore throat and really congested nasal passage. I been a bit snuffly all day and wondered why my antihistamines hadnt kicked in, I assumed it was the moving furniture causing air dust... now it feels more like a cold :( Ive just taken the paracetamol (forgot earlier) and I will have something to eat in a minute and hopefully I'll feel better!

Lisa no idea about the foot hun, have you tried elevating it even in bed. Maybe a warm soak will help?? try not to worry about the glucose test hun, as you say its better to be detected! We dont have short and long ones (well we better not seeing as I was thrown in the deep end with a long one lol) it really wasnt too bad. It'll be easier if your appointment is first thing, you can fast over night while you asleep. I had to fast for 12 hours, then the period between the drinks so all in all was about 15 hours, and honestly after the initial I cant eat so i want to eat sensation its all ok. (says the lass who has gone 24 hours on one portion of grapes oops!!)

Right food.... lol oh and mummy, sad as this may seem, I used to set a timer on my phone to remind me to have a drink throughout the day :( Think you're on to something about the food thing too, I honestly get so sidetracked by other stuff i totally forget to eat or drink, and as |Im never ever hungry I never notice until a huge chunk of time passes me by or I have a stinking headache!


----------



## mummy3

Lisa, how is your bp? If you notice swelling its always best to get that checked out. 

New, lol at the timer, yeah if you don't feel hunger maybe it will help, anything has to be better than a stinking headache right?:thumbup: I think your story with your friend sounds so romantic btw, I hope you guys end up together:cloud9:

My hubby and I were friends for so long before becoming a couple, although we were a bit odd, we dated for over 5 months before even kissing, then a month after the kiss we got engaged, and a month after that we were pregant, not sure if that is quick work or we took our time :rofl: He's my toyboy too lol


----------



## lisaf

my bp has been fine, I'm getting checked today at my doctor's appointment this afternoon though. I'll mention the swelling to her of course.

and new, lol... I wish i could go a while without eating, but jsut making it from 8am to 11am had me feeling queasy today :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwww, I doubt we'll have a happily ever after fairytale, but hey never say never! We're soul mates, why ruin what works eh :)

I am chuckling it took you guys longer to kiss than it did to make a baby hehe but it has obviously worked out just perfect for you both :) I love romance xxxxx


----------



## luckyme225

Sorry you have to do the 3 hour glucose test Lisa :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Good luck at the appointment Lisa, let us know what they say.

Yeah new, you can't argue with soulmates, and so true, if it works it cant be wrong:thumbup: Lol yeah apparently its way more pressure to kiss than make a baby :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa are you high risk for the GD? Im afraid to do the test because i'm afraid it will take away my only joy left in life right now which are sweets and ice cream. I am not high risk but with my luck it will happen.


----------



## Soph22

sorry to hear about the 3 hour test Lisa! No fun!

I just got my rhogam shot last night because I'm Rh negative. It was no big deal at all. Just took forever as I had to go to the hospital and all that entails, to have it administered. 

Think my students may be getting me sick... again. :growlmad: My throat, ear, and head hurts. Luckily I was able to have a chocolate shake with lunch to make my throat feel better. :blush: I'm finding yet another reason to love ice cream- feels good on a sore throat and helps with acid reflux. Oh my, it will not be fun to deal with the consequences come May, but right now I'm loving it.


----------



## twinmummy06

lisa, for my GTT i was told to fast for 10 hours so i just went in when the place opened at 9am, so i'd been fasting all night. can you do the same, or is yours like at a set appointment time?


----------



## BizyBee

You girls are confusing me with all of this talk of a council and not being able to transfer apartments. We don't really have anything like that here. If someone doesn't like their apartment, they tell the landlord and move (sometimes wait until the contract ends but it's not a problem). I guess it's what you refer to as private rent? We do have some low income housing which may not be as flexible, but I'm not sure how it all works. 

Sorry Lisa! I have to go in for my test tomorrow morning.


----------



## lisaf

I'm not exactly high risk. I am overweight which is supposed to make me higher risk, but I did a 2 hour glucose tolerance test this past summer (part of my fertility testing) and did not already have diabetes or pre-diabetes so theoretically should not be any higher risk than someone else.

Its just mandatory here to do the 1 hour test. 
Based on my result, it seems I have a 34% chance of actually having gestational diabetes. 

Its totally counter-intuitive, but I'm so sorely tempted to eat all my junk food now in case it gets banned by my test results.

hopeful - I know you eat super healthy, but apparently not eating enough carbs can make your result artificially high.. so if you have to do the test, you'll want to eat a good amount of carbs for a few days before the test.
I know that a carb deficiency is definitely NOT my problem :haha:


----------



## lisaf

yeah I can do the all-night fast, I'm just used to eating within 30 minutes of waking up due to nausea etc.


My BP is fine by the way.. foot swelling is apparently just normal stuff, :( my doc said to only be very concerned if its one foot much more swollen than the other.


----------



## MilosMommy7

28 weeks :happydance: hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Wiggler

Wud - glad the scan went well!! :thumbup:

Lisa - :hugs: sorry you have to have another diabetes test :hugs:

I got a lay in this morning, didn;t wake up til 7.15am :happydance::happydance: It was kinda countered by the fact I didn;t get to sleep until abou tmidnight :dohh: but oh well, Its the first time in forever that I have woken up after its light outside!

I didn't get any tidying done yesterday, my pelvis and back are really sore so I just stood and supervised OH doing some stuff :haha:
We have plenty to do today though before my mum brings Dylan back and my friends come over to visit.

I have a yucky cold today, my evil OH decided to share the germy love :growlmad:


----------



## wild2011

i is back, wont go into it long story and lots of stress, journal has details in. had several mw checkups have lost 7lbs this week. sooooooo so stressed,a weekend of eating on the books x


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome back hun!!! I've been so worried about you. :hugs:
Make sure you eat lots and lots of yummy food hun! x x x


----------



## wild2011

thats the plan x


----------



## wild2011

the plans a yummy jacket spud for lunch with loads of filing, and a huge home made cottage pie tonight with veg yum, and crap in between, but ive not managed breakfast yet, grrrr


----------



## Inge

welcome back wild :hugs:
Iv just taken advantage of a child free house today by clearing the cupboard and sorting clothes (leo has more then me and he isnt even here yet lol) cleared the tv station and made a section for baby bath box and nappie when I can be bothered to buy some or when a good deal comes on. Im knackered now though :haha: gonna get some breakfast/lunch :blush: Im like new and forget to eat when Im doing things :nope:


----------



## Wiggler

Dylans home!!!!! He is playing with his trains and is in such a good mood. Going to rummage through the freezer in a minute and see what there is for lunch. x x x


----------



## wild2011

im the same with food when im busy, looking after my friends 3 aswell for a few hours, so just preparing picnic/ buffet type food and sticking it out. anything for a quiet life.


----------



## Inge

just had a turkey and cheese baguette and a tea. I should be sorting my desk out but cant be bothered :haha:


----------



## BizyBee

You girls are funny! I'm the opposite. Everything I do is just wasting time until my next meal. I never get too busy cause food is all I think about. Even when teaching, which is convenient because my students have a mid-morning snack so I can eat then. The problem is the stretch of time between lunch and dismissal! You'd think with how busy I am with the kids, I'd be fine. Nope! I practically run with them to the buses so I can eat. :haha:


----------



## BizyBee

I have been very lucky so far, as I haven't been sick. Unfortunately my immune system broke down cause my chest is congested and I have a headache. OH had the flu last weekend but I have different symptoms. Hoping they go away fast! I have to postpone my GD test though because being sick can throw off the results. I guess I'll just go eat some waffles and maple syrup instead. :)


----------



## mummy3

Awww bizy, just dismiss the kids early:haha: I'm with you, I would totally notice missing a meal, dunkin donuts for breakfast today:cloud9: Sorry you're beginning to feel sick though, hope it passes quick, but yay for postponing the test! I've still not done mine, with moving it seems to have fallen under the radar so far.

Wild, welcome back hun, hope your stress eases soon:hugs: 

Wiggler, lol at supervising the OH, glad you got a lie in, bet you were super excited to get Dylan back again though, hope you find something yummy in the freezer.

Wow Inge you're being busy! I really should do stuff but sooooo tired lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies :)

Great to see you back Wild, I read some of your journal :hugs: (up to the other day) Enjoy your eating hunni!!

What a day! Set off uber early to get Joshua to this Ben 10 tour (2 hour drive). Was not feeling very well at all when I woke up!! Got there 45 minutes before it opened and joined the biggest queue you have ever seen! Then about half an hour later a guy came along counting the queue and said there was no way everyone was going to get in. In the end they closed the queue about 50 people in front of us, so we werent getting in, nor were the other hundreds of people behind us! But they also said those at the back of the now closed queue had a 5 hour wait ahead of them lol And then he told us the whole experience lasted no more than 8 minutes... A few tears off Joshua, but no tantrums was so proud of him, he tried so so hard to hold it all in. He ended up with a new toy instead, and was allowed to look around the trucks. Turns out there were only 2 of the aliens there (both of which we saw!) and we dont even think there was a Ben 10 there! 

Im now at my mums, trying to rest. My back hurts and i feel soooo rough :( Might go to bed for an hour leave my parents to watch Joshua lol


----------



## wild2011

yes get some rest hun, 

xx


----------



## BizyBee

They'd like me to do it as close to 28 weeks as possible but I don't think it'll matter if I postpone it by a week or so. I have out of town friends staying with us next weekend so I have to figure out when I'll squeeze it in. I can't do it before work as it's way to early for me!


----------



## BizyBee

That's too bad new. Glad Joshua handled it well. 

Sorry about the craziness Wild. Ugh!


----------



## wild2011

i have to do mine in 2 weeks, mine will be 9am, they only allow us to do it that early so were only fasting during hours we would normally sleep lol.


----------



## wild2011

thanks bizy x


----------



## mummy3

Omg new, can't believe you went through all that for such a let down! Sounds like Joshua was so brave. Go get yourself a break now, been a long day already:hugs:


----------



## heyyady

I couldn't skip a meal if I wanted to, these to keep me so hungry! I even get up at least once a night to eat! My hubby teases me because of it, we'll be EATING dinner and my stomach will growl! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

hey- atleast u have double the excuse hehe

im cold , not dressed, and a bit pekish, off for a look in the fridge i want cheese on toast, but no worcester sauce i dont fancy it without


----------



## heyyady

cheese and toast with worcester? And you guys were giving someone [email protected] about gravy on toast! :lol: 

My little excuses are burning up most of it as I've only gained 9 lbs still... let's hope they keep up that trend! 

Dang. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Inge

mm cheese on toast :cloud9: I did it in ketchup which OH thinks is very weird :haha: 
new- sounds like an annoying day :hugs: hope Joshua is happy now:thumbup:
wild- im still in OH's joggers and top from this morning :haha: Im about to have a bath when I can be bothered to get up :haha:
In our cupboard we have storage boxes for the clothes atm and a rail. All the rail is OH tops and jeans and the boxes are all his shorts/joggerrs and more tops! I have like half a box of my clothes:dohh: Im finding tons of baby clothes so Leo has more then me and he isnt even born yet lol. I had a clear out before my BFP so now just have my mat stuff and a load of bra's that dont fit me anymore :dohh:
Not sure what to do with them tbh, theyre all 36a and im now a 38b so theyre way to small.


----------



## wild2011

heyyady said:


> cheese and toast with worcester? And you guys were giving someone [email protected] about gravy on toast! :lol:
> 
> My little excuses are burning up most of it as I've only gained 9 lbs still... let's hope they keep up that trend!
> 
> Dang. Now I'm hungry.

that wud be cos weve never heard of gravy on toast, where as worcester sauce is usually paired with cheese on toast or steak/ meat grills of some sort, its actually not a weird craving but a normal every day recipe here :thumbup: 

i hadnt seen th4e gravy thing tho but that is vile and so wrong in so many ways, has to be fresh fluffy bread dipped in gravy to absorb the meaty gravy, :thumbup::haha:

got a cluster of 6 spots on my face which i never get, stressssssssssssssss pls do one, i want to feel like myself.


----------



## lisaf

lol, well I've now gained 12lbs... part of me wonders if my weight gain picked up because I eat less often compared to the first tri :haha:

I'm really scared about my boobs getting bigger... I bought 2 inexpensive bras at the end of first tri.. need to go up again. I ordered 2 new bras online... got the BIGGEST one that Bravado makes and it fits perfect right now... whats going to happen if/when they grow more?!?!
I know non-wired is the best, but I think there are some larger ones available with wires... UGH.. don't know what to do! I'm supposed to get a sleep bra too.. nothing I've found is soft/comfy enough to sleep in!


----------



## wild2011

lisa as long as u get measured regualrly and they fit in the right places then unwired is not always necessary, i have large breasts and i couldnt go without support ive been advised its fine just aslong as wire sits in the correct place, sleep bras for me a no no i sleep without one, cant sleep if ive got one on. lol x


----------



## Wiggler

Wild, I totally agree, lovely fresh bread dipped in gravy is gorgeous, gravy on toast is icky!

I haven't moved onto unwired bras yet, I feel so odd without that extra support, and I can't sleep without a bra on either.. or socks. hehe, my boobies and feet are always decently covered :rofl:

Day from hell today, Dylan has been sooo tired and grumpy, high pitched screaming most of the day cos we won't let him bang his feet on the floor when he tantrums, we won't let him play with the washing machine and shock horror, we offered him food :(
Just put him to bed a bit early and hopefully he will have a good sleep and wake up his usual happy self again. 
He was happy when we took him to the park earlier though, but got a bit annoyed when we had to come home cos some disgusting people think its ok to let their dogs crap all over the grass and not clean it up :growlmad: :nope:


----------



## lisaf

I've heard we need sleep bras though either near the end when leaking happens or once we start nursing and leak etc :shrug:

The issue is that I go and get measured, then I put on that bra and it doesn't fit right. I also dont' want to spend $50 on a bra I'm only going to wear for 2 months etc until my size changes again, you know?
Heck, I bought 2 bras, same brand, same store, same time, same size.. .one still fits ok and has some nice give to the cups, the other is not as stretchy and my boobs are spilling out of the cups.. I can't win :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler said:


> He was happy when we took him to the park earlier though, but got a bit annoyed when we had to come home cos some disgusting people think its ok to let their dogs crap all over the grass and not clean it up :growlmad: :nope:

Thats why I don't walk my dog anymore.. I need the exercize and he needs to burn energy, but I throw up if I try to pick up his poop! I just can't bring myself to leave it on someone's lawn... and I figure picking up the poop but leaving barf there instead isn't any better :haha:


----------



## wild2011

im lucky, my sisters used to measure and do fitments so i get her check, then go buy them cheaper aslong as i know they fit. i had nursing bra for feeding which i slept in once bubs here but chose not to before,


----------



## BizyBee

Lisa, I am still wearing wired bras. I have to, as I have a large cup size and can't find anything supportive enough. I have to order them online and they are pricey, but I don't feel I have much choice since nothing fits me in stores. I don't know what to do, as I am growing out of my current size and I don't want to buy too many more before getting the really huge ones for breast feeding. :shrug:


----------



## BizyBee

Oh, here's my current bump pic (and before pic for comparison). Just shy of 28 weeks. It's crazy how much I've grown!
 



Attached Files:







28weeks.jpg
File size: 190.3 KB
Views: 3









pre bump.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wiggler

Bizy your bump is gorgeous!


----------



## 24/7

Can't remember if I already posted, but here I am at 28 weeks. xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 your bump is gorgeous too!! 

Mine is still flabby and yukky... WAAAAAAAHHH! :cry:


----------



## 24/7

I love my bump!! :D People keep commenting on how small it is though, and it's kind of made me worry.... I have put on a stone and half now when I weight myself yesterday, and am now 9stone 2lbs!! xx


----------



## lisaf

gorgeous bump Bizy!!! I still haven't taken a bump pic, lol... I'm now wishing I had done a 'before' pic as I'm sure I've grown, but I could still just pass for fat :dohh:
Basically baby relocated my fat and snuggled in under it, lol! Doesn't help that I'm not even sticking out that much yet!

It doesn't make it any easier that the engorgement that happens when the milk comes in can subside a bit. Sports bra-styles are supposed to be good for that time.
I'm currently a G I think (spilling out of my F cup and completely feeling the E-G cup sports bra from Bravado ... it unclips nicely for nursing so thats a plus and maybe.. just maybe I can wear it once my milk comes in :rofl:)
My big issue with support is that once you get rid of the wires, the only way my boobs get lifted is if they get smooshed together. Which I hate, is uncomfortable, sweaty, and makes my seatbelt slide up towards my neck.
I may have to give in and get wired ones :(


----------



## lisaf

gorgeous trim bump 24/7! I keep getting self-concsious that I'm not showing very much either... like I'm afraid someone thinks I might be lying :rofl:
Though my acupuncturist was adamant that my boobs have gotten even more huge :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I'm still wearing wired, and have no intention of changing to non wired, just the thought it yucky!! :p xx


----------



## 24/7

I went to have my eyebrows done yesterday, and my bump popped out when I laid down, and the girl turned and said, wow what a lovely christmas present to find out your pregnant.... I had to correct her and say I'm actually almost finished with being pregnant now, and it was a nice present, LAST SUMMER!! :p xx


----------



## lisaf

lol, at least it was obvious you were pregnant and not just fat :rofl: .. bright side, right?


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 Don't worry about your bump being small, mine was teeeeeenywith Dylan until the end and he popped out 7lbs 11oz :)


----------



## 24/7

I guess so!! :D 

I really want some cake, but that involves baking some, and well, thats just too much effort. :p xx


----------



## luckyme225

Great bump ladies!

As for bras I used sports bras for sleeping because I thought sleep bras were horrible because my boob would kind of fall out of the side when laying sideways. Sport bras were awesome, I would just pull the fabric under my boob and it would hold it up for feeding. I didn't use underwires while breastfeeding because the fear of mastitis. I wore Anita nursing bras and they gave good support. I also liked bravado nursing bras.


----------



## lisaf

sports bras are too tight to pull under my boob... not sure what cup size you are luckyme, lol...


----------



## heyyady

So far I've just ripped the underwire out of a couple of my pre-pregnancy bras and made due- as of this last week that's not working anymore. I did find a cross-over cup sports bra at Lane Bryant that I think would lend well to nursing but they only carry them online and there are no returns on intimates:dohh:

Lisa- try this site- I'm pretty sure they ship to the states and they carry up to a J!


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- I'm an F cup while breastfeeding. I made sure the sports bra wasn't too snug.


----------



## lisaf

heyyady said:


> So far I've just ripped the underwire out of a couple of my pre-pregnancy bras and made due- as of this last week that's not working anymore. I did find a cross-over cup sports bra at Lane Bryant that I think would lend well to nursing but they only carry them online and there are no returns on intimates:dohh:
> 
> Lisa- try this site- I'm pretty sure they ship to the states and they carry up to a J!

which site? :)


----------



## lisaf

Alright, I want this shirt! :)
https://www.cafepress.com/+im_not_fat_im_pregnant_shirt,178934427https://images8.cpcache.com/product/178934428v5_480x480_Front_Color-White.jpg


----------



## heyyady

lol- would help to put a link up, wouldn't it?

https://www.blestbras.com.au/browse/39/Maternity-bras.aspx


----------



## lisaf

heyyady said:


> lol- would help to put a link up, wouldn't it?
> 
> https://www.blestbras.com.au/browse/39/Maternity-bras.aspx

Which sizing is the US sizing?


----------



## hopefulmama

I bought the SPANX maternity bra which is like a dream comfort wise well worth the money, i didn't think they were that expensive but i guess to what some are saying with bras they would be, i still hate wearing bras though, i feel like i'm in a torture trap. It's funny though because the bra's i do have are way less material and about 3x as much, but look way better and are way sexier, sadly my tits don't fit into them anymore. I dream of when my la perla and kiki de montaparnasse fit me again...
Really cool lingerie and 'intimate lifestyle' company and cool site to browse upon, this is my favorite store ever, check it out. They have some crazy stuff, but it's all so elegant and sexy. In one of our guest rooms we did it all with their bedding which has naughty words written in it in french, its quite funny, but the sheets and comforters are divine.

https://www.kikidm.com/shop/home.php


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- US sizing is the same as UK


----------



## heyyady

Also, Cacique carries up to a 46G, and they're having a sale :)


----------



## hopefulmama

what's cacique?


----------



## lisaf

lol, its a low-end brand.. just basics


----------



## heyyady

It's a split off company from Lane Bryant- nicer/prettier selection for voluptuous gals ;)


----------



## mummy3

Lol I don't often wear bras. My boobs are still somewhere around a 32A, they grew a bit then shrunk again for some reason:haha: With my first I wore a nursing bra all the time after the birth as there was a lot of leakage, second on though there was very little so generally I just carried on sleeping without a bra.

Nice bumps 24/7 and bizy.


----------



## mummy3

Ooh hopeful, I just looked at that lingerie site, some interesting stuff there! I'm really bad at finding decent stuff, generally I just don't have any curves. My younger sister on the otherhand has a H cup, she has the same thin frame as me so goodness knows how the hell she doesn't topple, lol I'm just jealous! 

I want to ask too, how many people here will be SAHM's? 

I am, although we have decided little guy needs to try preschool a couple of days a week (he's 3) we're hoping to find one that will accomodate his extra needs, and we have an appointment at la petite academy on tuesday:thumbup:

There has been a lot on here the last couple of days, a big rodeo parade thing today, the kids got to try pony rides and bouncy castles. They came back with little cowboy hats and my big girl has cactus candy:haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I won't be. My husband is losing his job next month so we'll live off his severance for a few months. I'll graduate just as his severance runs out so I'll be the one working, since my diploma qualifies me to start at what he's finishing at. I'll stay home with him and the kids through the summer though, but going out to work by November.


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- ya it's unique, i like it though, very sexy stuff haha. I started with a large b/small c, but before the implants i was a large A cup, i never wore bras because i had nice boobs that were perky etc and the clothes i wore didn't really warrant bras most of the time, even after implants i didn't wear bras much because i didn't go that much bigger. now i only wear them sometimes, they are still perky but with lighter tshirts i have to. i have only gone up to a 32 d, but i think its a little big. The only thing thats way bigger are my nipples, if they don't go back down to normal size or at least somewhat normal i plan on having surgery to reduce them after i am done breastfeeding.

I'll be a SAHM, I don't really like that term but i guess i would fall into the category.


----------



## mummy3

Wow you can get nipple surgery?! Hmm not sure about size, they do tend to get puffy during pregnancy and that does go down, or is yours more than that? Colourwise its really common for nipples to darken, that doesn't go away. 

I know what you mean about the SAHM title, I had never heard of it before this forum though. I'm pretty sure it covers a very wide range of women so we should all fit in there somewhere:thumbup:

Brandi, a summer all of you together sounds awesome! With your diploma getting you a higher wage potential that is absolutely a great thing. Will your husband stay home with the kids or is he hoping to go back to work?

I know my husband wouldn't last a day as a stay at home dad, I mean he's really helpful when I'm here to tell him what needs to be done and he's not scared of poo/puke but leave him to it:dohh: Some guys really seem to be cut out for it though.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya you can get nipple reduction, my color has darken some, it more the fact they have grown to the size of a piece of salami that grosses me out. they aren't puffy they are just like double the size as before, which i know is normal and most people say goes back almost to normal but if it doesn't i'm not going to just accept it and deal with it, i will def be getting it fixed.

The acronyms on this site are bizarre and i've never heard of most of them, but i've also never needed to use them.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He's going to stay home with them for now. I know he wants to go back to school and he'll be able to go for free once his severance has been out for 13 weeks. I think his plan is to wait until both Zoe and Isaiah are in school before actually going back to school or work though, that way, it'll only cost us money for one child to be in daycare. MUCH cheaper on one income.


----------



## BizyBee

I won't be able to stay home. I really need to go back to work, mostly for health insurance (I have an awesome plan through my job) but also to help pay the bills. We'd have to cut a lot out if we tried to live on just one salary, and we're used to a certain lifestyle. I'll be off until September though, so it'll be nice to have some time with the baby.


----------



## mummy3

I think childcare is a big part of why I stay home, with 4 kids I would end up probably just working for the sake of it and giving it all to daycare and the taxman lol. 

I enjoy being able to do the things I want for my kids, extended bfing without having to pump, making sure my son gets his extra needs met, he alone sees 5 different specialists (a whole lot of doctors visits!). That said I couldn't nostimulate my brain, I do alot of hubbys freelance work using my degree.

I hear you with the being used to a certain kind of life bizy, my husband works alot of hours and now with his new job there's a lot of travel, he's off to madrid soon, but we appreciate what the money brings.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've had four years at home now, so I don't mind switching roles with my husband and working for the family. If he were to try and find similar work, he'd start at half of what he's making now, and with three kids and one income, it just wouldn't be possible. At least not working until October gives me 6 months of breastfeeding and I plan to continue pumping after then. I'm hoping to breastfeed as long as I did with my son, but I'm not sure if it's going to be possible.

I hear you on the specialists thing, though. Zoe's got two geneticists, a neurologist, an ENT, opthamologist, speech therapist, occupational therapist, home therapist, developmental pediatrician...the list never ends, lol.

What is your son's condition, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mummy3

:shock: that is a long list of doctors there!

We don't have a definate diagnosis for my son yet, he sees a geneticist and is now having his chromosomes tested. He has some form of dwarfism as in he has not grown at all now in over a year, he has kidney disease requiring daily antibiotics and a behavioural problem. He got to see Dr Jones in San Diego who we waited months for an appointment as he literally wrote the book in genetics and he found several other differences. Our son has low set ears, under his top lip where usually there is one ligament he has 3, and a third nipple. He also has weak bones, a bone study showed delayed bone age of 10m and he has broken his leg walking down the street. 

Currently he sees, other than the geneticist, an endocrinologist, urologist, nephrologist and neurobehaviourist. 

I remember you telling us about Zoe:hugs: How is she getting on?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow, that's quite a list there too. Hope he is well though! Sounds like a tough little guy!

Zoe's doing well. She recently learned to recognize every letter of the alphabet but still cannot recite from beginning to end, and she's got a feisty little attitude on her lately. We're still trying to potty train, without luck, but I think we're going to wait until we're both home full-time before really pushing anything. We're going to start with Isaiah soon too, because diapers for 3 kids isn't cheap. Our hope is to have either Zoe or Isaiah trained by the time I go back to work. If both happen to train, even better.

Zoe recently saw her ENT because her adenoids and one tonsil are normal size for a kid her age, but swollen for a kid with her head size. She's on steroid nasal treatments until May when we'll reassess her and see if she needs surgery. Her next MRI is March 3, and we may get a diagnosis from that. We hope, in one sense, that we do, but we're hoping it is not the diagnosis her doctors think it is.


----------



## mummy3

It sounds like she's coming on well, can I ask what the doctors are thinking? It's tough knowing something is very wrong but not having a definate answer:hugs:

i will be right with you with 3 kids in diapers, Anja can occasionally use the potty but she still more plays at it and defo cannot be trusted lol, Ruaridh has during the day down, but nighttime and naps are hit and miss, also when he gets one of his UTI's then he has more accidents, he also has to use the restroom around every 30mins.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They're thinking leukoencephalopathy with vanishing white matter. They won't know until she has a second MRI to compare with her first, but we do know she's missing patches of white matter.

Zoe will only use the potty if we make her sit on it, usually every 2-3 hours. I think we're more trained than she is. She's perfectly comfortable wetting and soiling herself and sitting in it and not telling us. There is the occasional time where she'll run out of her room pulling her pants down saying she has to go, but she's already gone. We think there might be some nerve damage where she doesn't recognize that she has to go until it's too late.


----------



## mummy3

I don't know anything about that condition but really hope you get good news at her second MRI in march:hugs: With the potty training, maybe a urologist can help? At least to work out if it is that she has limited nerve supply down there. My sister has no nerve supply to her bladder, she feels the need to pee only when her bladder gets so distended it presses into other abdominal organs, with this she has to catherterise in order to pee.


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy3 - I will be a SAHM until the kids are in school, the either doing an apprenticeship or going to college. We wouldn't be able to afford the costs of 2 children in childcare. I might do some courses from home before the kids are in school to open more options for when I decide what to do after the kids are in school though :)

I had the opportunity to hjave a lay in this morning as Dylan woke up nice and happy and was playing quietly with OH, but noooo, my back was aching so badly :( The back acheyness has been so bad recently :(


----------



## wild2011

wiggler u get further discount if 2 are in childcare, second child is alot cheaper, and unless u earn an absaloute killing ull get atleast 70% a week paid, i worked full time and leila was a baby and chloe was part time nursery so for 2 almost full time is was less than £38 a week i had to pay the rest got paid, not too bad if 2 of u working, 

ive now decided to stay at home until baby will be in nursery, but thats cos we can afford too, i wont worry too much about childcare,its not the price thats a problerm its finding someone.somewhere, with spaces for all of mine at same time, ( i wont split mine in different childcare) 

didnt get much eaten yesterday take 2 today. have a foot in my ribs, little monkey. 

hows things with the neighbourts wiggler, ive not managaed to catch up at all xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh didn't realise that about the childcare :)

Things with the neighbors are not good at all, they are banging down a lot of the time now, but every since there was an "anonymous" call to Social Services we no longer care, we have said that if they let us know when the kid up there is staying with her dad we would try to sort out Dylans early morning waking issues then, but they didn;t respond and now we have decided today to really tackle Dylans tantruming so they are going to be really annoyed cos Dylan is going to SCREAM!! GRR the only reason we got into this mess in the first place is cos we gave into Dylan to try and keep THEM happy. 

OH is actually onside now with the discipline (he is such a softie), where he isn;t here during ther day during the week he doesn't see how bad Dylan can be, but yesterday was a great example of how he behaves and OH was not happy. I think now we are both on the same page Dylan will finally realise that he can't scream to get what he wants and banging his feet will just result in him being put on the sofa by daddy as well as mummy.


----------



## wild2011

yay for daddy being on board hun. that will be a huge help.

yes hun re childcare, aslong as u not earning over 40k ur covered, so even when dh gets rise ill do a crappy job fulltime or a part time better paid so we under the threshhold. u pay most for first child, i pay pennies for chloe if i ever need one now, and registered childminder cheaper than nursery ones, they get more one on one and the ones in ur area locally do school runs, so u drop them there for breakfast and they get taken too and from school etc. its taking that leap into thats the problem, u cant get a childminder till u got a job, and, u get a job and then the space at childminder gone lol. 

im in the opinion that id like to bring my own kids up but come nursery age it will be work for me, if i had close family not working id ask them to have kids but no such luck lol.


----------



## Wiggler

I still need to decide what I want to do too, as I have no qualifications apart from GCSE's. I'm looking at different apprenticeships as they really appeal to me, the money is awful until you qualify and complete it, but its good work experience and getting qualified while working sounds great. 

My mum doesn't work and has always said if I want to go back to work she will have the kids for me, but she's not local so unfortunately we can't take advantage :(


----------



## wild2011

if she was doing it long term, you could school them where sher lives but if u dont drive the treck or train each day might become tidious especially when they are poorly etc. 

im a qualified immigration advice caseworker, so ill eather go back to that or do something like checkout work to work round kids as my forte do not bend hours round school and it would mean dh taking a cut, my sallary is fab, but if i start loosing tax credits and childcare costs ill be working silly ammounts for sod all. 

ill prob stick with crappy jobs round school terms until they are older and ctc will be ending anyway im lucky work would welcome me with open arms whenever i want job back lol


----------



## Inge

Ive worked in catering all my working life (ok, 3 years lol) but want a change as its not very secure. Business and demand for food can slow down the you close and people lose their jobs :nope: I dont want to have to be around another catering business that has to close because of poor takings :nope:
I really want to get into retail and theirs a new mataln opening here in may :growlmad: but OH knows the manager and said if he has a word he could prob get me a job there :thumbup: he coulda got me one at his current location in bristol but that would mean an hours travelling for me to get there a day and Id have to rely on public transport and it wouldnt be worth it. Hoping to get a job there around xmas time when Leo is around 7months. Not sure what we'll do about childcare but the store does good rotas and hours for parents so should be ok :thumbup:
OH made me tea and toast in bed this morning :happydance: I think it was to say sorry for dropping his brick of a phone on my mouth this morning :growlmad: We might be going for dinner later as an early Valentines meal but now sure yet :thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

ive reminded dh its the 14th tomorrow i dont know how many times, im sure he cant possibly forget lol... ive been spoilt rotten since finding out were team blue so i wont make a fuss however lol.

fingers crossed for getting work close to home inge, im just off to make bacon butty and tea nom nom


----------



## Inge

its a bummer cos he has monday off one week then has the next weds off then monday. This week its a wednseday off and he cant change it :growlmad: so wer going to do something today. 
Im still hungry :growlmad: might get a turkey and cheese baguette if he hasnt taken it to work:haha: its so quiet here without ss. He stayed at his uncles last night who's 14 so his dads been the least of his thoughts this weekend lol! You really miss having kids around when there not here but when they are here you just want them to shut up and go away :haha: 
Im persuading OH to put the ps3 in ss's room as he sometimes brings his xbox to paly when he stays so it makes sense, and then the boys can have a room to play in by themselves. MIL wants to redecorate the bedroom in the next fortnight so it will have to be when OH is here to move stuff. Il need help with the new paper but Im painting it myself and no one is getting in my way :growlmad:


----------



## Inge

I think I should stop nesting now.... fecking oh's computer bits everywhere :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
a cd drive just fell out of cupboard I was sorting out and hit me at top of bump near my ribs :cry: going to worry iv hurt baby now... he should be ok though right?
I think his spare pc bits are in the bin later unless he gets rid of them right now :growlmad:


----------



## wild2011

im sure all will be ok they are pritty well protected in there, bloody men hun xx


----------



## Inge

he's had a bit of a kick round in there so dont think iv done any damage :haha: OH has been on the verge passing it all on to his brother since before we got pregnant :dohh: so I dont have much hope hes gonna get it sorted before baby comes :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

hello ladies :)

I slept most of yesterday lol and so tired today Im off for an hours nap now as i have the 2 hour drive back home to do after dinner!

As for bras Im an F cup now, and Ive found the M&S nursing bras so unbelievably comfy and supportive. Although at £25 for 2, Im hoping I dont keep growing at this rate lol

I will be returning to work after maternity leave. I finish on 4th march 2011, and return on 6th january 2012 so thats quite nice :) I'll go back part time and fidget will be in a nusery. Ive already chosen it (well I use it for Joshuas out of school care morning/afternoon) so they'll both attend there. Its not the cheapest in the area lol but I searched and searched and in my opinion its one of the better ones. 

Wiggler Im glad DH on side :)

Oh nice bumps ladies!! 

Inge Im sure the HD fall will be ok! 

Hiya Wild, Im with you on the gravy and fresh bread mmmmmm... but I dont mind cheese/toast with ketchup or brown sauce lol 

Right going for a nap now lol Totally exhausted!! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Inge

im tired aswell :haha: dont think il sleep yet but might have a quick lie down just in case. Il get another cup of tea first though :haha:


----------



## wild2011

enjoy ur nap new, x

ive so far had bacon sarnie with cup of tea, about 3 pints of water and a chicken kiev with salad, im now starving again, i swear i could eat all day long today,. growth spurt alert.


----------



## 24/7

Afternoon Ladies!!

Sam is being a very naughty boy and is now breech, and has been for a few days, despite many pleas from his Mummy to move back round again!! We have our next scan on thursday morning, and its the first one where we could get bad news and find he isn't getting what he need, and just in case I don't want him to be breach as it would mean a c-section, which I really don't want, especially if I would be having to go to see him each day instead of us all being at home togeteher. :( I have my bag ready to be packed just in case.... 

Cooking a nice roast tonight, and hopefully OH will be home in time to join me. :D xx


----------



## Inge

24/7 - how can you tell if baby is breech? Just wandering how I can tell for myself?


----------



## 24/7

Until thursday I could feel his head in my pelvis and trace his back up my stomach, and all his kicks were in my ribs, and now I can feel his head in my ribs and all the kicks are below my belly button and in my cervix. I can't follow his back up now, infact I can't really even feel his body in my stomach at all. xx


----------



## Inge

I usually get a little pushing feeling high up under my ribs which I assume is his head :shrug: but always feel kicks by my belly button so Im not sure what hes doing. He does turn quite a bit so I wont worry about it yet


----------



## 24/7

Sam better take some turning tips from Leo then. :D xx


----------



## Inge

He usually stays in my left side, Iv only felt him once in my right side :wacko:


----------



## BizyBee

Hope he turns 24/7. My little guy is all over the place and has definitely not settled into position yet. I have a scan in a few weeks so curious to see what he's doing then.


----------



## 24/7

Thanks Bizy - He's a monster, so I don't have high hopes for him following my requests!! :p xx


----------



## mummy3

I hope he isn't breech for you 24/7, they can wriggle so much this early on though hun, my LO 3 weeks ago was footling breech on the monday at ob office then head down the next day. Atm she is transverse:wacko: I will say that my other 3 were head down and stayed that way very early on though. Fingers crossed that Sam is growing perfectly on thursday:hugs:

Inge, good luck with the matalan job:flower:

Wild, you're making me want a bacon sarnie! Childcare seems to be set up different here, we wouldn't have a hope of getting help, it would be around $2000 a month, just for my son to go preschool for 2 days a week is $400 a month :shock: 

new, sleep well hun


----------



## luckyme225

Liam hasn't settled into position either, he likes to move all over. Last ultrasound he was breech and he's now in a more transverse position.


----------



## wild2011

mine all got into position around 32 weeks and stayed that way round more or less. though sienna was back to back and did whatever she bleeding wanted lol.

sprout was head down at mw , but spends most of his time transverse ocassionally breech but usually across the middle.


----------



## hopefulmama

Tomorrow i go for my u/s so we'll see what happens positioning wise, but i can tell when he's moving all over the place, because sometimes i get kicks below belly button or on side, an sometimes near my ribs... this kid never stops moving around. When i am moving around so is he, when i'm sitting still, he still moves, its crazy.


----------



## BizyBee

Mine doesn't move much during the day when I'm working. I am constantly walking around though so I might be less likely to notice him. I feel him the most when relaxing on the couch or laying in bed. He's very active at night. I love trying to feel for specific parts and try to figure out what he's doing. Last night I laid in bed for a half an hour feeling my belly jump. I could feel things on both sides of my bump. I think he was kicking off one side and trying to swim across. It felt like waves on the outside! It really doesn't bother me at all. I could sit here all day and feel the little bumps. I haven't had any pain from it, just an occasional twinge when he bumps my cervix or bladder.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya :) I had an awesome nap! Mum and dad let me sleep for over an hour, well almost 2 hours I think and i rolled out of bed into a hot shower, and down to a hot dinner just being served lolol Perfect!!! Then I had the long drive home, but it was far easier having had a little sleep lol 

Need to tidy up now, I plan on a fun filled valentines lolol so wont get much done tomorrow pmsl 

Hope the scans go well ladies :) make sure you're head down for mummy!! Although Im sure the scan will be good news and you can have a little play after!!

I think fidget is head down, he was at my last appointment and I havent felt him turn back round. Im pretty sure I had hold of his knee yesterday which was pretty cool lol And his position coinsided with his head down position :) if he is as big as my MW believes he is then he'll be struggling for room to turn back round soon, I was measuring 31 weeks last week lol 

Right, tidying lol Sigh.. I wish I hadnt made such a huge mess building all these baby things pmsl xxxx


----------



## lisaf

ok, I must have the laziest baby, lol! I only ever feel him kick near my belly button but I think I get elbowed a lot there. I think its because my waist is the 'tightest' part of my bump so maybe he just has plenty of room above and below that spot? hmmmmm
(trying not to get paranoid about anything here, lol!!!)


----------



## MilosMommy7

i keep getting sharp pains that shoot to my cervix :/ and it makes me jump cause it's so sharp of a pain.


----------



## lisaf

MilosMommy7 said:


> i keep getting sharp pains that shoot to my cervix :/ and it makes me jump cause it's so sharp of a pain.

Baby kicking cervix? Or do you think its something else?


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - hope Sam turns, here is a wesite with some things you can do to help him turn https://www.spinningbabies.com/techniques/in-pregnancy/daily-activities

Well I decided it would be a great idea to go to bed at 7pm last night, I ended up falling asleep before Dylan (little monkey played in his room til about 8.30), but woke up at 11.30pm to use the loo then have been awake most of the time since then :cry: I'm soooo tired. Dylan slept til 6 though :happydance::happydance: and he is in a great mood. Going to make some muffins with him later.

Got the HV coming over later so I can sign the forms to apply for funding for Dylan to go to nursery, nothing else going on today so hopefully the weather will be nice so me and Dylan can play football in the garden. OH is out on delivery today at work so he can't get back for lunch which sucks at Dylan will miss him so much :(

x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisaf said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> i keep getting sharp pains that shoot to my cervix :/ and it makes me jump cause it's so sharp of a pain.
> 
> Baby kicking cervix? Or do you think its something else?Click to expand...

usually when she's kicking or wriggling around down low.


----------



## Wiggler

WOOOO, not a single tantrum or wobbly from my little guy so far today!!! YAY! i've even managed to get most of the housework done!!

Baby is having a good fidget too, today is going great so far!!! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies, and happy valentines :)

Im supposed to be super busy today, so definitely not staying around online lol

I just opened fidgets swing to set it up and get rid of another box (lol) but omg... its PINK!!! I just checked online and it definitely displays it as red and blue and does not say anywhere that colours may vary! Totally not impressed. Its not just a touch of pink either, its the handle, and cross bar, the seat padding that goes in front of little one and all 3 toys are pink on the mobile grrrrrrr Now I need to lug it back to the store, wouldnt mind but my local store didnt have it in stock when I bought it so I had to drive 40 minutes to pick it up in the first place! 

Right best make a whole in the kitchen and change the bedding on the beds and maybe loads the car and and and arghhhh so much to do and only 1 hour to do it in lol

Hope you all is well xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds like a super busy day new!! Try not to overdo it :hugs:

That sucks that the swing is pink, Dylans old swing was shown in the Argos catalogue as a lovely cream colour, but when we got it and set it up it was a lovely pink colour :( we couldn;t be bothered to exchange so he was stuck with his pink swing :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I dont think there is any worry about me over doing it lol, so far I managed to lift the phone, make a phone call, and thats it, couldnt even be bothered putting the phone back pmsl 

Arghhh my friend is due between 10.30am and 11am, and Ive done nothing. he is cooking for me today and the kitchen looks like a bomb went off lol, although the lounge looks tidy :) (kinda just moved it from one room to the other lol) 

Im really miffed at the swing, because Ive seen some on BnB and other places, some really gorgeous ones thats Ive been gutted that I hastily got this other one, now Im even more annoyed because its got to go back. Its bright pink lol I keep looking at it thinking he wont notice, but its just going to be a huge pink becon in my living room lol Joshua wont be impressed by pink either lol and Id never live it down with friends, my house is completely pink anyways every room has pink in it (except Joshuas room) so I cant make the baby have pink things lol 

Right, house work urghhhh cant be bothered Ive only done 1 room and Im done in lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

and when I say Ive done 1 room, what I actually mean is I shipped out all the crap into the kitchen made that look worse than ever and put a brush on the floor lol .... hardly the springiest of cleans now is it pmsl


----------



## meow951

new- I love how you say you aren't staying online, yet you're still here an hour later lol

Anyone got any plans for today? I'm going food shopping in a mo and i'm going to cook DH a meal tonight. Doing potato and leek soup for starters, chicken wrapped in bacon with dauphinose for main and cheesecake for afters. Nothing hugely adventerous as DH is a fussy eater lol but i think he'll like it!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meow Im not here honest I am busy doing housey chores (urghh lol) Like now Im just opening the mail and adding yet more appointments to the calender and would be soooo rude to ignore your post! hello :) Hows you? lol 

I have kept the clean laundry, put the dark wash on, tided the crap I put in the kitchen, and the crap that was already there lol, put the breakfast dishes in soak, done the mail and now off to change the bedding :) I think that counts as multitasking lolol I just need then to load the car with the empty boxes etc for the tip and well I tink that would be enough for 1 day lol

then the rest of my day will be spent in bed lol little bit of valentines loving, few dvds lol Then having a meal cooked for me which will be such a change (except when I go to my mums) but I didnt know anyone else knew where my kitchen was pmsl once 3.30pm comes along it'll be business as usual, school run, homework, karate, bath, bed, tidy up again.. yawn yawn lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yum Yum, just had a yummy snack of marmite on toast, ALL the housework is done now and I'm super bored. Dylan doesn't want to play with me, so I'll probably just mooch on the internet until he decides I am fun enough to play trains with. lol. I'm actually really happy that he is playing independantly again, and not tantruming, its lovely having dylan happy and smily again :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: yay! for a happy Dylan! Its so much easier when the kids are on side :)

Well short of actually washing the breakfast dishes I am done! Ok Im 9 minutes over schedule, but my friend is also running late so all is good lol Think I will slip into something a lot comfier and just sit back and put my feet up lol My house is filled with pink love heart shaped balloons ha ha Im a flipping nutta! lol


----------



## Wiggler

hehe, have fun with your friend :) x x x


----------



## BizyBee

Hi ladies. I'm getting ready to head to work but wanted to stop in to say Happy Valentine's Day! OH and I are going out to dinner tonight. I'm looking forward to a nice date. Although we go out to eat a lot, we're going to a fancier place tonight. 

Hopeful, good luck with your ultrasound today!


----------



## meow951

God i am knackered!

I haven't felt that tired from being pregnant up until the past week. I feel exhausted!

Got most of the meal prepped and some of it made so thought id have a bnb break :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya again ladies :) I got the housework finished... did it much quicker without the laptop on my knee pmsl 

Awwww I feel totally spoilt and I have a lovely meal simmering away on the stove for dinner cooked by my very own little chef lol (dont ever tell him i said little ha ha) Then Joshua came home from school with cuddles gallore, and fidget has been kicking away, Im totally loved up by all the men in my life :)

How's the scans gone today? Hope everyone enjoys their valentines with their loved ones :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Just got back from my scan, went very well, funny the baby is active non stop and then we are at scan and he's just playing with his feet and looks like he's playing peekabo over his face. but everything is perfect and measuring perfectly and face is good. Plus my placenta got to normal position because it was a bit low before. Very good day.


----------



## mummy3

Aww bizy have fun on your date.

Hopeful, good luck hun, let us know how you get on.

Wiggler:happydance: so glad Dylan is in a great mood for you, sorry about your lack of sleep though.

Meow, that meal sounds amazing, very fancy your hubby is spoilt!

New, living room full of pink balloons? Did they clash with the pink swing?:haha: Your date sounds perfect, and dinner cooked for you:cloud9: 

Lisa, I wouldn't worry too much about where LO kicks, as long as its regular. Often they just find a position they like, if its all in one place bet you feel bruised!

Hubby and I are going out on friday night, he's so busy during the week it would be rushed. He did get me a nice box of chocs (all gone now..) and a purring card lol

Right better hoover..


----------



## new_to_ttc

Great news hopeful :) How cute he was playing with his feet!!!

Lisa all my kicks are in one place too, very rarely it moves slightly, but all the proper movement is in one place and always on the right side. I dont think he has ever ventured to the left lol

No pink balloons didnt clash hehe (swing is back in brown box to go back grrrr lol) but house is still full of pink heart shapes balloons Joshua is having a field day ha ha 

How nice to postpone your date a few days, it'll be nice not to have to rush :) 

My dinner smells devine, Im going to go serve it soon. Joshua came home and said 'wow mam you have amazing friends what a special treat to cook for you so you dont have to do it on valentines day' awwwwwww lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - Glad your scan went well and your little man was being cute for you :)

new - glad your day has been good, and awww how cute of Joshua!!!

mummy3 - I hope you are hoovering with a Dyson, not one of those substandard other models :rofl: and I'm very jealous you got choccies, I had to pester OH to share his bacon with me so I could have a sarnie this morning!

Dylan has had a little nap and isn't in a great mood now, poor little guy was rudely awoken by the screaming brats let loose outside! GRRRR. So I had a look through the Kids On Demand on the BT Vision and found SpongeBob... Dylan LOVES it! OH is back in half an hour too so Dylan will be really happy then, he has really missed OH today and OH said he would call today at lunch time as he wouldn't be home and he didn't, so Dylan got a bit upset :(


----------



## hopefulmama

Thanks! ya and he is in the 54th percentile so the doctor said he's measuring at perfect size, so glad i am not having a big baby haha, just good news.. Now i am not looking forward to getting ready for V-day dinner later, we r going to this new restaurant and i don't feel like doing my hair or make up or getting all dolled up in a swanky dress and heels. whomp whomp


----------



## Inge

we were supposed to not exchange presents this year just cards but oh got me a teddy,marshmellow roses,candles and a minnie mouse nighty and a balloon :dohh: But I did get some happy valentines day loving :blush: this morning, which was nice :haha: Im making him apple pie and hoping for more later :haha:
we didnt go for dinner last night cos of the rain so wer going on his day off on weds instead. He got to take my mum to tesco (he doesnt know this yet :haha:) then we can go have dinner together in a nice pub :cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

Baby room blind has just arrived, and OH is currently drilling!! :o xx


----------



## mummy3

:cry: I want a dyson:brat: My stupid hoover is crap, have to go round the house like 6 times just to look decent grr, off to go look for one now!

Inge, your OH sounds so romantic that was really thoughtful of him. Hope you get your pub dinner. Lol at the loving, I was thinking of risking it, supossed to be on pelvic rest, but got exam and ffn test tomorrow so would defo be caught out :rofl:

24/7 yay for the blind and a very helpful hubby! Eilidhs crib just got delivered and I really want to put it up, but DH stays to wait, boo.

Hopeful, great news at your scan, glad the placenta has moved. Do you have a name for your son yet? :flower:

New, what did your friend cook you? all I've picked up so far is it smells divine, aww at Joshua too.


----------



## Inge

mummy3 said:


> :cry: I want a dyson:brat: My stupid hoover is crap, have to go round the house like 6 times just to look decent grr, off to go look for one now!
> 
> Inge, your OH sounds so romantic that was really thoughtful of him. Hope you get your pub dinner. Lol at the loving, I was thinking of risking it, supossed to be on pelvic rest, but got exam and ffn test tomorrow so would defo be caught out :rofl:
> 
> 24/7 yay for the blind and a very helpful hubby! Eilidhs crib just got delivered and I really want to put it up, but DH stays to wait, boo.
> 
> Hopeful, great news at your scan, glad the placenta has moved. Do you have a name for your son yet? :flower:
> 
> New, what did your friend cook you? all I've picked up so far is it smells divine, aww at Joshua too.

suprised OH still bothers as I get uncomfortable in alot of positions so im boring nowadays :haha: On the hoover front, my mum was told Henrys and Hetties are one of the best to get :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- yes we actually are quite boring with it. keep the name the same as my husbands and his fathers, so our son will be a 3rd generation. We made a deal at the beginning that if it was a girl i picked out the name and a boy it stayed the same. I am not thrilled over it, but i understand family tradition.


----------



## mummy3

Lol Inge, yep pregnancy doesnt make for very flexible:winkwink:

Hopeful, thats really sweet, I wanted a son named after my husband but he wouldn't let me :( Maybe you guys can try for a girl in the future and you choose the name!


----------



## Inge

OH middle name is Nicholas and he hates it :haha: I quite liked Nick for a boy but OH was dead against it. He's also dead against anymore babies as he thinks 2 is enough but I never wanted just one. But we'll see how we cope with this one and I wouldnt want another til this ones in school anyway so at least a 4 yr wait. I think he's worried I want to make a footy team with him :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Lol at footy team, I think wild and I are getting close with our 4:haha:

There's a few articles in the papers being pasted on here today about gas and air coming back to the states, I didn't realise it wasn't here:dohh: That was going to be my pain relief so guess I'm going completely natural now, anyone want to join?:flower:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- haha i doubt i'l have another kid, i'm not a fan of this whole pregnancy thing and really think i will be pushing my husband to a vasectomy after i have the baby.


----------



## 24/7

I want a natural birth too mummy, and I really mean that!! xx


----------



## lisaf

mummy - aw you poor thing! I knew gas & air wasn't available here and was quite bummed about it (any chance of them getting it back in the country by May? :rofl:)

I'm going all natural here! :) Thats why we're hiring a doula.


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay for the blind 24/7 cant wait for photos!! Mummy how mean having to wait to build the crib! 

lol Inge at not being very flexible lol... I am finding it more difficult I must say rofl what are we like! I also find I get so achey or cramp if I dont move around a lot lol

I wont be joining you on the natural thing so sorry hun lol... drugs and doctors thats the way for me lol

I was cooked spaghetti bolegnese, i was quite to shocked to watch him with his spices etc making it all from scratch lol not what i ever seen from a man! lol

hopeful its lovely to carry a tradition on, never say never about the pregnancy thing again lol 

Sounds like lots of nice Valentines days happening with lots of romantic guys! Awwwww... we're having valentines again tomorrow! lol Joshua had tears before bed because he didnt get a card lol (mean mummy forgot!!) so, I said we'd have another valentines tomorrow and today was for my cards and tomorrow will be just for his cards rofl I hope I can find a shop still selling them so i can post a mystery card and make him one from me (so he has 2 like me lol) Oh the things we have to do sometimes lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya no natural birth here, i'm not trying to be brave on that one. Less pain the better. I don't think it makes you any less of a mom to go the epidural route.


----------



## new_to_ttc

i wont be having an epidural, i want to be up and about and out as soon as lol I will take the pethidine though rofl.. or diamorphine apparently its slightly better without the drowsiness lol Also gas and air, bring it on lol


----------



## mummy3

Yay 24/7, Lisa thats 3 of us now:happydance: I remember the gas and air being very good for focusing my breathing but didn't use it for pain relief anyway. New plan is a paper bag:haha:

Must admit though my gas and air birth was a labour of 5 mins and one push so I may have rose coloured specs here. Definately a million times more scared of a section than a natural birth though. Lisa, I believe there is one hospital in Seattle that will give gas and air, how far from there are you?:winkwink: Do you find as well in the states there is alot of pressure not to go natural? When I say I don't want an epi I get looked at like I have 2 heads.

Hopeful, never say never:hugs:

New, you forgot Joshuas card :shock: Lol he is so cute, have fun with valentines mark 2! Homemade spag bol..:cloud9: you are getting this guy very well trained..


----------



## mummy3

No you are definately not less of a mom having the epi, I'm just a big wuss with needles and knives etc:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I know how terrible forgetting his card! i did look a bit back but only found daughter cards lol i just forgot to go back lol Im surprised how well trained i got this fella lol dinner was lovely :) 

I found the gas and air great for breathing. It can make people sick but i seemed to get in good routine with it lol


----------



## heyyady

I was feeling rather sorry for myself that I have to have a c-section and can't have a natural birth, until I found out that with PGP as severe as mine the pelvic joint usually completely comes apart during delivery! Can you say OUCH?!? And then they have to do surgery and BOLT it back together! Ummm, I'll pass on the Frankengina, thanks! Now I'm soooooo very grateful I'm having a section!


----------



## mummy3

heyyady said:


> I was feeling rather sorry for myself that I have to have a c-section and can't have a natural birth, until I found out that with PGP as severe as mine the pelvic joint usually completely comes apart during delivery! Can you say OUCH?!? And then they have to do surgery and BOLT it back together! Ummm, I'll pass on the Frankengina, thanks! Now I'm soooooo very grateful I'm having a section!

:shock: OUCH:hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Thinking about it new don't think I've seen any to sons cards, my kids are making do with stealing my choccies and having my nice bubble bath. They did get daddy a card though.

:happydance: The dryer man finally came an hour ago, yay can dry our own clothes again!


----------



## mummy3

Hubby just got his paycheck from new job and seems they tax differently here too, I figured it would be same across all the states:wacko: Its different insurance too so I'm pretty sure all our money is all over everywhere lol. I know we still haven't figured how to get last years tax rebate back and were due another in april, its getting ridiculous now:dohh:


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- go to H&R Block- I know there's loads of them in the Phoenix area- You have to pay out a little in fees but they seriously get you EVERY bit of rebate possible! We got enough this year to buy a minivan, and I think you have one more dependent than we do!


----------



## mummy3

Enough to buy a minivan?! wow! Will def try that, thanks hun:hugs: I'm not entirely sure what they count as dependants, there's hubby me and 3 soon to be 4 kids now.


----------



## lisaf

I ended up owing money to the state :( Not really any point in going to H&R block... I truly don't have any special deductions etc. I'm about as easy as you can go with taxes!
I just made a stupid mistake on my state selections for my paycheck and didn't have enough withheld.

As for the pressure to medicate here, I do think its really strong, the rate that people get it done is insane compared to other countries. I don't think it makes you any less of a woman to choose medication, I just wish more people realized that an epidural is not a risk-free choice (not saying anyone here, just that many people automatically choose it without understanding that its a medical procedure with low but real risks).

I've heard that vaginal birth with any kind of pelvic issue can make it worse, but I've also heard that you really only damage the pelvis more when you're forced to be on your back or have an epidural that makes you unaware that the position you're in is causing more pain/damage.


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- this is the estimator we used and it was almost down to the penny what our return was- the 3 kids count for this year (4th will be next year) and you should count too, since you are a stay at home mom. It also depends on what tax bracket your hubby is in, and how many deductions he takes during the year. 

https://www.hrblock.com/free-tax-ti...G-GenTaxCalculator|KWRD019irs tax calculators

Lisa- I am a little worried about the surgical team moving me in such a way as to aggravate it- but my Dr has put notes EVERYWHERE in my file- here's crossing my fingers!


----------



## BizyBee

Hope you all had a nice evening. Hubby and I just got back from dinner. It was really nice and I am stuffed. I ate so much junk at the party at school, it's a miracle that I was even able to eat dinner.

So glad that today is 28 weeks. I can finally stop taking the blood thinner injections. My thighs are going to be so happy.

Hopeful, glad your scan went well and he's right on track.


----------



## lisaf

Had an amazing Valentine's dinner.. mmm, tummy is so happy now!!!


----------



## heyyady

My hubby is a chef, so he of course had to work tonight- but he's bringing me an extra big order of his Valentine's dinner special- crab, spinach and goat cheese cannelloni! Can't wait :)


----------



## Wiggler

I would love to have a natural labour, but if I have another back labour the first thing I will be asking for is an epidural, hopefully though this bubs will have his/her head in the right position so I can avoid back pain again. I found the pains in my tummy not to bad to deal with when i was in labour with Dylan but the back pain, OMG, I actually asked to be euthanised!

new - I had diamorphine with Dylan and it made me high as a kite :rofl:

heyyady - thats my fear, that my SPD/PGP will be made worse by birth, which is why I want to avoid an epi, they shoved my legs in stirrups last time which I am pretty certain is the reason I still had pelvic pain until Dylan was 18 months.

mummy3 - Yay for the dryer man coming out!!!

I didn't sleep well again last night, ive let OH back into our bed and I'm finding it really hard to get used to the sound of his snoring again, I kicked him out at about 4am, but by then I had been awake a few hours and STILL couldn;t get to sleep.

I'm hoping Dylan will be in a lovely mood again today, my pelvis is really sore where I was tossing and turning all night so I really would like a nice easy day today, got to walk over a mile each way to veiw the nursery tomorrow and then another long walk to see the midwife so need as much rest as possible.


----------



## Wiggler

Little update on them upstairs - they are no longer content with just banging when Dylan tantrums, they have started banging when Dylan is running around happy and playing :dohh: 
Oh well, screw 'em, I don't care, maybe I should buy Dylan some drums? :rofl:


----------



## Lotsolainsy

Hi all I'm a newbie to this site . I'm due on 21st may. Baby number 4. 1 girl 15 2 boys 9 n 6. And we can't wait. I'm so excited. We just ordered our new pram. Silver cross surf has anyone got one . X


----------



## meow951

Added you to the list lotsolainsy

Hope everyone had a good day yesterday. The meal was a hit. Enjoying a lie in this morning as neither us had work. So nice to just chill out and relax.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies :)

Happy valentines take 2 lolol... Im all equipped now for a special Joshua valentines rofpmsl Mummy they sell son/daughter/parent/friend/cat/dog cards here in Clinton cards, I just didnt spend all that long looking lolol Im paying the price now though lol

My work is being really arsey. Well actually they were super polite, but still being a pain. I owe them loads of hours, because they have only been asking me to work 3 days instead of 4 or 5 (this has been discussed a number of times, but they never increased it). Anyway because I get paid a contract pay, whatever every hours I dont work from my contract I owe them (its more simple than it sounds). But apparently I owe 50 hours or more... this doesnt help when they were giving me full days off for antenatal appointments!! My boss suggested today that I dont finish work on 4th march, I work until april and use all my holidays to pay back the toil, but over my dead body is that happening. She said she is going to speak to HR and see what can be done, but I'll also be speaking to HR because Ive been available to work, its them that having given me the work to do. I do think my annual leave dates are out by 1 week though, so I might have to do an extra weeks work grrrrr (thats my ex line managers fault for adding it up wrong!!)

Oh and also took the swing back, was greeted by a proper snotty cow oh how I wish I got her name! Eventually got a credit note refund, which is about as much use as a chocolate tea pot but it was so so hot in the store I just wanted to get out. 

I need sleep, got very little last night and I am so cranky today lol (can you tell!)


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new :hugs: hope everything gets sorted out quickly and you don't have to work longer

Dylans being a grumpy bum today, he misses his daddy, not long til OH is home for lunch now, just over an hour :)


----------



## Inge

OH told me in the night he had his arm round me and Leo kicked his arm off :haha: He was probably getting squashed :haha: He's been talking about it most of the morning so he must be proud :cloud9: Makes me really happy when he gets involved or feels kicks cos he wasnt able to with his first son as they werent together during the pregnancy. I can tell he's loving being around during this one. Iv still got headaches but think they might be more of a physcological thing as paracetemol dont help it and its a nagging ache. Whenever I go to drs all my results are fine so its not a health thing and midwife wants me to rest so the headaches might be a symptom of needing more rest.
On topic of natural births - Im in 2 minds. I want to feel all the pain as I know it will be worth it but then again im a wimp :haha: 
Also my friend has her scan at 215pm and will know boy or girl :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Bubs is being naughty today, I had to really poke my belly to get him/her to move, so now chomping down a choccy bar, some flying saucers (retro :haha:) and going to have a small bottle of Tango to get him/her to dance! Bubs has moved position again though so that may be why I can't feel much.


----------



## Wiggler

Choccy and flying saucers are now gone, as is quarter of the bottle of Tango and I'm getting kicked in the ribs HARD!!! YAY! I've never been so happy to have sore ribs! I think this bubs is going to end up being as cheeky as Dylan :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww Inge thats really lovely :) 

Wiggler lolol what you like! 

I just got off the phone to a lovely lady in HMR something like that anyways lol.. my sister basically works in accountancy and pay roll and put me in touch with them so I could find out my rights, and well I think all should be ok. Work cant force me to work any of my leave that they owe, also they cant force me onto maternity leave so I think it should all be ok. They havent done or said anything yet, but I wanted to know my rights before anything got said so I know what Im talking about and dont feel backed into a corner. I will work the extra week though if my annual leave has been miscalculated, thats not a problem, Im just not using my annual leave for toil hours owed! 

Time to feed fidget me thinks lol


----------



## Wiggler

Still being kicked in the ribs :) I was getting so worried earlier, especially when I didn't get my usual morning rib bashing, cheeky little baby wanted mummy to eat sweeties :rofl:

Glad everything looks like its going to be OK new!!

Dylan is asleep, poor little guy was soooo sleepy, and I'm enjpying the silence, no noise from the TV, washing machine, radio or toys. BLISS!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

oops i got side tracked with my letter of complaint lol.. forgot to make lunch will do it now lol Im thinking p*ssing a pregnant lady off in a over heated store isnt the best way to get nice customer service feedback lol.. this one takes some reading lol Oh well I feel better :)

Glad Dylan is sleeping :) I could easily do the same but it'll just mean I dont sleep tonight again lol Joshua has chess club today so I dont need to rush out, think I'll watch some day time tv trash with some lunch lol


----------



## Wiggler

Pissing off a pregnant lady in a hot store is NEVER a good idea! Maybe the store will be nice and send you some vouchers as an apology, freebies make everyone feel better :)

Are you having anything nice for lunch? I raided the freezers for some edible, not totally unhealthy food for us all and ended up serving up sausages, mini sausage rolls and (here's the healthy part) rice and veg mix that I seasoned with chilli. It was yummy. After all that and the choccy and flying saucers I am stuffed!! Bubs is still fidgeting away, he/she is going to be sleepy later. lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Im not fussed about vouchers.. but I expect an apology! lol and I said as much lol The letter is 2 pages long rofpmsl 

Lunch is a potato with some of the bolegnese left from yesterday :) Im not hungry its beside me going cold right now lol 

Ive just dig out the craft box, best make my monster a card lolol He put loads of effort into my card so I need to do the same rofl


----------



## Inge

urgh got to go book a flu jab appointment tomorow :nope: no-one reccomended I have one even with all this flu worry at the moment but midwife said as Iv been ill recently I should go get one just to be safe as flu might be around til middle of march :dohh: As long as OH is there to hold my hand il be fine :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dont have the jab until you are well again hun. If you still feeling unwell it wouldnt be safe xxx


----------



## Inge

Im feeling fine now just got the headache but I think thats just a tension thing as my temps is fine and I was at the midwifes a few days ago and everything was fine then. Iv got to get another cooling eye mask tomorow as they really help. Iv got a cold patch for my head but dont want to put it on yet incase anyone see's me wearing it :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww bless! lol.. Glad you're feeling better :) 

Ive finished Joshua's card rofl.. i have got pva glue and bits everywhere pmsl I'll go pick him up soon I think he'll be impressed with mummys handy work lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Inge, I used to get killer tension headaches, get you OH to give you a lovely head massage, they work really well :)

I am so impressed with my recently aquired ability to keep the flat tidy (apart from my bedroom, OMG thats a state!!), it was always clean before but constantly looked like a bomb had gone off, but now I have no fear of tripping on toys that Dylan had chucked everywhere and I was too lazy to put away, its so nice! I am not amused with OH's efforts though, the growing pile of washing up in the kitchen is getting on my nerves, I shall be making sure that gets attacked tonight!

Dylan has been getting more involved with the tidying too, he tried to sweep the kitchen floor earlier, he still needs some more practice but it was soooo cute!! Not long til I can teach him to cook dinner and make me tea :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: thats early for a child slave pmsl 

Joshua loved his card off mummy.. and 'someone' posted a mystery card and he is soooooo chuffed he has 2 like mummy, and he is trying to work out who sent it :haha:

Wow Im suffering some serious hot flushes!! The leisure centre doesnt help why does it always have to be soooooo hot in there!! 

Well ladies can I share my proud mummy moment with you guys! Joshua has been in the same swimming grade for 3 or 4 terms now (we losing count), but until this recent term its not been a problem as all the kids havce struggled and he made good friends, but at Christmas they all went into the next grade and he got left behind. I spoke to his teacher recently to see if there was anything specific I could help with or was it all his swimming, and she said he just seems to have given up. So his swimming has got weaker and weaker and he has been doing more walking than swimming. He has said its because he is bored and he misses his friends which I can understand its been ages! We had some words and I explained if he showed the teacher he could do it then she'll move him on to his friends, but its too dangerous to move him to the deep end if he wasnt trying. Anyways, today he has done 20 metres in breast stroke, front crawl and butterfly stroke without stopping. And he did 20 metres back stroke, plus another 50 metres of backstroke using just his legs (power trianing) and 20 metres using just his arms. It just goes to show he can do it!! I am so so proud!! Ive told him now he has to show the teacher he can do that every week and he promises to keep trying and she might pass him next time :)


----------



## 24/7

Well done Joshua!! :D

Sam is teasing me today, he flipped back to head down earlier, and I could have cried with happiness as its only two days now until consultant appointment, and the monkey kicked about to show he was there, and is now alternating between breech and transverse, what a monster!! :p

I am having some quite regular period pains today, not so much tighteinngs, just pain that comes in waves and the goes, so hoping that passes or will mention it on thursday. 

Had my 28 week bloods today, and then anti d next tuesday, busy times!! xx


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is well and had a good Valentine's Day. Been super busy with work, in fact got home from work with 9 minutes left of Valentines Day and found a beautiful vase filled with my favorite roses, chocolates and a sweet card. It was nice after a really long and crazy day at work. 3 days down, 3 to go. I cannot wait until Saturday!!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

hear you on the period pains... I am sure I never had anything like this with Joshua :( I know I had period cramp when I went on the drip to be induced, but not before! Hope it settles for you hun, its no fun is it!

sam is going to be a relaly wriggly little thing when he comes out hehe you'll need more than eyes in the back of your head as extras ;)

Oh and Joshua said thank you :) bless him!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww lucky how romantic :) You've done the hard half now babe, its all downhill from here, it'll be Saturday before you know it xx


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks New, tonight should be my last kill me now day at work. I have to waddle my butt up and down the ER. Though I quit my position and went to on-call I've picked up 7 days in March :dohh: but at least it's spread out to only 1-3 days a week. Guess I'll be able to buy my belly bandit without a guilt trip.


----------



## 24/7

I don't like it, I was aware of them in my sleep last night, and in my sleep I thought I was in labour!! :D

Sam is a little pickle, must get it from his dad. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive started getting them even when Im not resting. Oh well got to take the rough with the smooth! 

Lucky thats pants :( but glad they not in one long stretch!!

Fidget is having a quiet day today bless him.. hope that doesnt mean he's going to go on a misson as soon as I settle down for the evening lol

Omg I just heard some horrible news. Recently a young lass, heavily pregnant, was murdered, and the news have just said something about someone being questioned about 'her murder and the destruction of her unborn' ffs how cold is that, it was a double murder, destruction sounds like they knocked a wall down :(


----------



## Wiggler

Well done Joshua!!!! 

New - I have to train Dylan young, how else will he teach the baby to be a good slave too? :rofl:

24/7 - Sam sounds like a cheeky little chappy, He's going to keep you very busy when he is born :)

baby has been super active since I ate all the choccy and sweets, really put my mind at rest, bubs is currently putting his/her bum against my ribs, I think bubs is finally tired out :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Evening all :)

Joshua is super hyper AGAIN I think i may have to ban karate lol its suppose to tire him out not wind him up lol 

Fidget still quiet, I felt him there is no concern but just subtley bless him he must be on a growth spurt :)


----------



## mummy3

New, I did read about that murder:nope: Sounds Like Joshua had a great second valentines. Mental note not to get the kids to do karate as a tire them out exercise lol.

24/7, could it be spd for you and new, I have it so bad this time and its completely different to when I had it with the other 3, it really feels like awful period pain. Might be worth asking on thursday, good luck for then:hugs:

Wiggler :rofl: yep kids make great slaves

Lucky that is sooo romantic, works nearly done, sucks you managed to pick up extra though.

I had my weekly check again, cervix still closed:happydance: waiting for the ffn results to come back, really hoping its negative otherwise hospital again for monitoring. Last week my fundal height was 31 weeks, somehow todays was 27 weeks:wacko: Lol pretty sure she hasn't shrunk! Ended up being sset home with the diabetes drink, so no getting out of it:cry: OB also wants to sent me back to perinatology in 2 weeks to get a plan for my danger period, whatever that entails. Oh and the treatment I received for the spd was a prescription for vicodin and ambien!


----------



## 24/7

Off to google SPD now.... Awful heartburn tonight, I've always had it with my tummy troubles, but I feel like I have a ball of fire stuck in my throat!!

Glad all went well today mummy3 xx


----------



## lisaf

They haven't checked my fundal height at my last 2 appointments... they just listen with the doppler... whats up with that?!

I'm feeling sorry for myself and just miserable in general. I finished my 3 hour glucose test today but it seems to have taken a lot out of me.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh mummy thats great news :) hope the rest come back good too!

Joshua may have come back hyper but his head didnt touch the pillow before he was asleep, result! lol

I really want some cereal, Im debating whether or not to try milk lolol


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- they have never checked my fundal height- and we've only heard their HBs 2x. I guess 'cause we do so many sonos??? Sorry you're not feeling the thing- It just happens that some days are more exhausting than others :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

24/7-Unfortunately SDP is what has me dang near bed ridden- there is a fairly decent support thread on here for SDP/PGP

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/219322-spd-pgp-support-thread.html

Not a super active thread- but good info


----------



## new_to_ttc

They use the doppler at each of our midwife or consultant visits, not sure how often they check the fundal height. I had a check when i didnt feel movement, then another at my regular 28 week appointment. I dont remember if we have any more measures but its rather vague.

Well I had the cereal, with a dash of milk thats it, but I already feel queezey! What a stupid thing to do. Oh I dont feel great :sick:


----------



## mummy3

Lisa I think they usually check it here from 28 weeks, so you should defo get it next time. I'm already having weekly appointments so they just do everything. Always nice to hear the doppler though:hugs: I'm sorry you feel down hun, how was the 3 hour test?

New, was your milk off? Cereal is a staple around here, theres millions of new types to try than I was used to in the Uk, but lucky charms are a fave, will send you some in return for proper chocolate:winkwink: 

Hey, have you not been given all the pills for the spd or is that just me:wacko: Its weird, it only got bad these last few weeks but I've been having period cramps and pressure for well over a month, feeling so different from the spd I had in the past. 

Lol forgot to add, I put on 4lb this week :rofl::pizza:


----------



## lisaf

mummy - they checked my fundal height at every appointment up until my 24 week where I had the bitch doctor who didn't.... then I had my 28 week appointment with my nice doctor and she didn't check either... hmm, sure its all fine, lol! 
(I think in my head I'm worried that they aren't checking me because I'm too fat :haha:)

Here is my little rant about the 3 hour test, lol!!
The test was pretty bad... it was totally ok until the last hour. Yeah, I was pissed it took them an hour to get to my first blood draw.. that totally sucked and meant I'd been fasting 13 1/2 hours when they drew my first blood. I got the drink down mainly by chugging it... I used a straw to help me finish but it didn't help that much. 
The last hour I started to feel shaky and they started to have all the lab workers parade past me carrying food which was just extra mean. 
Last 20 minutes I felt so hungry that I thought I was going to be sick.

The first blood draw was great... I've had the guy before and he rocks at drawing my blood. Next guy sucked... it hurt going in, it hurt going out. So of course on the 3rd draw I had the sucky guy again.
Last draw was done by this woman and I have NEVER had such a hard time having blood drawn. She found the vein fine with her finger, then when she missed, she shoved the needle in farther than I've ever had one shoved.. then started fishing around, pulling in and out. It was horrible! She gave up on my first arm and tried my other.. SAME THING, only after a few wiggles she did manage to hit the vein. Now my arms are BOTH sore just from her.

And of course I feel miserable now with the sore arms and my body just not feeling right from such a long fast and sugar crash etc.

whew, thanks for listening to my little rant!!! :)


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- that sounds awful! I would have hit her... I have NO patience for someone that's hurting me!

Mummy- I have not been given any meds, and in fact my Dr. just tells me she's sorry I'm in pain and twin pregnancies are rough on the body. She did refer me to physical therapy, but they don't know what to do with me that won't further injure my spine. I'm signing up for the Y just so I can go sit it the heated pool for HOURS. I sit in the hot tub now, but Dr's rules are 1 minute submerged in water to 2 minutes out. It does help- but I'm thinking getting in the real pool that I can just stay in and take all the weight off will be such a huge relief.


----------



## lisaf

I've heard being in a pool is a huge relief to the SPD pain
And they're not very good about helping with SPD here in the US.
I have heard that chiropractors can sometimes help!


----------



## mummy3

Omg Lisa that sounds horrendous! I'm with hey, defo would have slapped the cow and most probably stolen the food being paraded past:thumbup: 13 hours of fasting, doesn't bare thinking about hun you did very well to last it out. When do you get the results back? Got everything crossed for you:hugs: Doubt the fundal height measuring would have anything to do with your body size either, its very odd that they did it for a while then stopped just as they were meant to start doing it, I would be asking them next time you're there.

Hey, that pool sounds awesome, there is a jacuzzi and pool in our complex that call to me esp as its hot here but doc says its a no go, even my baths are being limited lol. I was thinking I'd get more physio, I was going anyway back in Cali and it was sort of helping but not enough. Then we moved and the OB only mentioned the drugs for it:shrug: Obviously I'm not going to be taking the vicodin lol, way too scary but the ambien should be ok, maybe a good nights sleep will make a difference? I have a hyperthyroid so any more than 3/4 hours sleep a night will be a novelty.

Anyone here having nosebleeds? I've been having a couple a day recently, only thing I can think of is its the dry heat here but its annoying! :flower:

Also Anja-Jo has been wheezing so taking her to the paed tomorrow, its not far down the road but will take about an hour to walk there:dohh: Hoping she's growing well,she's only 19lb now at 18m!


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- unless your Dr has some other reason to tell you no, the pool should be ok. The issues with hot tubs and baths are the heat- thats why my Dr says 1 in 2 out- to maintain a lower body temperature. They have given my vicodin for my migraines, but I'll only take half at a time and even then only when it just gets too bad to bear and the pain is making my heart rate and BP go up. 

Lisa- My Dr. WILL NOT give me a referal to chiropractor- she says she doesn't trust them with a non-pregnant body and no way is she going to approve a pregnant woman going to one. I love her because she's conservative, but at the same time, it's frustrating as all get out!


----------



## lisaf

I think mummy may be advised against pools because of her preterm issues? Either the exertion or if your plug is gone there would be risk of infection? Not sure!
My MIL has a pool at her trailer park... if it was any hotter I'd be over there cooling off! :) 

Heyyady - I wouldn't go to one unless they had experience working on a pregnant body since things are definitely a bit different. I don't think they're a good habit to have, but the pelvic pain is all supposed to be due to a misalignment/movement of the pelvis. So realigning the pelvis makes sense! I have heard at least one woman comment that it helps a lot with the pain, but that her pelvis just keeps sliding out of alignment so she only gets a couple days of relief.
You don't 'need' your doctor's permission to see one (unless thats for insurance reasons)... if she can't help you, she shouldn't refuse you other help, lol!

Accupuncture is supposed to help with the pain, but I can't see it helping you beyond some short-term relief.


----------



## heyyady

Yes, I need the referral for insurance- But believe me I've thought about just paying out of pocket! I trust my chiropractor, and in fact the reason I started seeing him 15 years ago was because I was pregnant and he works on pregnant women- he even has a belly table!


----------



## heyyady

and at this point even a couple days of complete relief sounds like heaven. I went to wal-mart today to buy zantac and maalox and just that small outing has me ouchie this evening!

on the plus side, My new dryer is being delivered tomorrow! No more running to the laundrymat or hanging my bloomers (which I not so lovingly refer to as my sails for the HMS Pinnofore :rofl: )!


----------



## heyyady

and at this point even a couple days of complete relief sounds like heaven. I went to wal-mart today to buy zantac and maalox and just that small outing has me ouchie this evening!

on the plus side, My new dryer is being delivered tomorrow! No more running to the laundrymat or hanging my bloomers (which I not so lovingly refer to as my sails for the HMS Pinnofore :rofl: )!


----------



## heyyady

and at this point even a couple days of complete relief sounds like heaven. I went to wal-mart today to buy zantac and maalox and just that small outing has me ouchie this evening!

on the plus side, My new dryer is being delivered tomorrow! No more running to the laundrymat or hanging my bloomers (which I not so lovingly refer to as my sails for the HMS Pinnofore :rofl: )!


----------



## lisaf

I need to find some pregnancy underwear, lol... A couple times now my underwear has rolled down because of the bump, lol!


----------



## mummy3

I swear by under the bump undies, all these big pants either roll down or leave a big mark right across the bump.

Yeah Lisa the baths/pools thing is due to the preterm labour risk, ditto with the no sex, no moving bah blah blah lol. I'm pretty sure the pool would be great for spd but no breast stroke!

I dunno about chiropractors, I tried one for my back about a year ago and it didn't do anything, I mean I heard all the cracks and everything but the pain was just as bad. I kept going for a few weeks but wasn't going to keep paying when wasn't working. I would be very concerned about anything like that while pregnant too, but if it works for you then:thumbup: Everyones different!


----------



## mummy3

heyyady said:


> and at this point even a couple days of complete relief sounds like heaven. I went to wal-mart today to buy zantac and maalox and just that small outing has me ouchie this evening!
> 
> on the plus side, My new dryer is being delivered tomorrow! No more running to the laundrymat or hanging my bloomers (which I not so lovingly refer to as my sails for the HMS Pinnofore :rofl: )!

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Great news mummy3!!! :happydance: And I am really jealous you have lucky charms, I miss them sooo much, I heard that they do chocolate Lucky Charms too, please tell me this is a vicious rumour and not true at all :rofl:

Aww new, you should try yogurt on cereal instead, it super yummy, and not gross like milk.

Lisa - OMG, I think I would have hit her! Hope the soreness goes soon :hugs:

Well, my attempts in kicking OH out of my bed last night didn;t go well, I was in so much pain with my pelvis by the time I went to bed OH had to help me climb onto the bed then he gave me cuddles, and we both fell asleep, I woke up at 1am with him snoring in my face :growlmad:
Apparently I kicked him out of bed and told him to do the "damn washing up" which he did :rofl: He is so well trained :thumbup::haha:

Got the super long walk to the nursery this morning, I'm really looking forward to having a look around and getting Dylans name down, they do loads of other activities tehre too so I need to find out more about the free creche and what age they would look after bub if I was to enroll on a short course over summer. My pelvis is not happy today so i can imagine the walk there and back is not going to be nice :(

Got midwife this afternoon too, I'm really looking forward to it, I haven't been seen since I was 16 weeks so it'll be nice to hear bubs again, and I'm going to find out when I can have a tour of the new maternity unit at the hospital, it looks fab!


----------



## lisaf

damnit.. now I see that the tape they put on my arms after the blood draws pulled off some of my skin :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

thanks wiggler, I'll live :haha: Just whining and moaning here!


----------



## Wiggler

Nothing better than a good whine and a moan when you have had a bad day!

I've just had to go into the lounge and hit OH over the head with a pillow a few times cos he fell asleep on the sofa, somehow its OK for him to be tired, but when I have a crap nights sleep I'm supposed to be all chirpy and ready to do the housework first thing in the morning... MEN!!!


----------



## heyyady

Next time, use something heavier than a pillow... Dictionaries are a nice weight! :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Thats a good idea! But I love my books, I don't want to damage them :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good morning ladies!

Mummy no my milk wasnt off, just my tummy doesnt seem to like it while pregnant lol I was stupid to try it really lol I was looking at the pouring yoghurt alternative but didnt think it would go with sweet cereals, maybe a plainer cereal and fruit? lol

Right I had just enough time to read and catch up now Im back to work lol I know someone with spd and she saw by her chiaropractor but not sure if that was before and after or just after the birth. 

Wow Im hot, damm the hot flushes!! 

Wiggler enjoy your MW appt, and glad you liked the nursery. It took me ages to find one that was perfect for Joshua, and when I finially got him in it, he was treated so poorly he came home with adult sized hand prints from being held down during a nappy change!! The next nursery was perfect though! Dont always go for the one with nice displays and bright walls and perfect carpets, and personal development files as thick as a book.... I could tell you a few horror stories about nurseries like them!! Best nursery to find is a lotto funded non profit nursery! Anyways, I could rant all day about private day care lolol and one has to get back to work. catch you laters xxxxx


----------



## wild2011

how long left in work new,? 

wiggler enjoy mw appointment.

im off to tesco shortly to get stuff inf or spag bol tonight, nom nom


----------



## Wiggler

OMG the nursery was perfect!!! I have never seen so many happy, polite, well behaved children in one room! I even saw a cute little boy helping another little boy put his coat on!! There is so much for the kids to do there and the outdoor area looks amazing, Dylan had great fun running round and exploring while we was shown about. Its a surestart centre too so lots of activities for me to do there for me and with the baby once he/she is born, my pelvis coped with the long walk there and back much better than I thought too. OH is sending the application back later and they will be in touch soon :)

Also got the paperwork from the social worker today, it says they have no concerns apart from Dylans lack of interaction with other kids, but thats being sorted :)

Here are some of my favourite bits from the paperwork


> Dylan was clean and appropriately dressed during my visit. He did strip off during the visit of his own accord

 :rofl:



> Dylan presented as a happy and sociable child, he was engaged in play with dad for the majority of the meeting. I observed Dylan to be very loving and affectionate towards both mum and dad, he asked for hugs from both parents while I was there and both parents responded appropriately.
> 
> Dylan engaged well with me, he showed good eye contact while chatting to me about his trains and his favourite teddy

 :cloud9:



And my not so favourite part, what they accused me of :cry:



> The initial referral for this family came from an anonymous caller who had concerns that Dylan was being left alone for periods of time ranging from 10 minutes to occasionally longer periods of time. The caller also had concerns that if Dylan awoke in the night he would be crying for long periods of time with adults shouting and swearing at him, also reported banging around the flat.

OMFG, who the hell do they think they are, I would never leave my child alone in the flat, and he doesn't wake in the night, if he does he gets a cuddle and some milk, not left to scream his head off while me and OH shout obscenities at him. The banging thing gives away totally who reported us though, may they ROT in hell!!!!!!:growlmad: :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## hopefulmama

I am kinda lost why it seems many of you UK girls don't have vehicles and walk all over the place in the cold with your kids? I could understand if you lived in a metro area like London, but from my understanding you don't. Isn't it very inconvenient to not have a car?


----------



## Wiggler

It's not too inconventient for us to have a car, everything is in walking distance or public transport and we do shopping online so no worries for us there. 

We are hoping that OH will start driving lessons after the baby is born though, having a car in the next few years would be nice so that we don;t have to rely on using my mum as a taxi when we want to go out on daytrips that aren;t local. x x x


----------



## 24/7

I would miss my car so much!! :p And I despise all forms of public transport. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

hehe, I don't mind trains, but I refuse to get on busses, YUK!!

Well my MW appointment went well, bubs is being naughty though and laying transverse!! TUT TUT!! heard bus heartbeat which was nice, Dylan also decided it would be fun to do his lovely high pitched scream when we was in there :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lol, glad mw went well hun x


----------



## wild2011

hopefulmama said:


> I am kinda lost why it seems many of you UK girls don't have vehicles and walk all over the place in the cold with your kids? I could understand if you lived in a metro area like London, but from my understanding you don't. Isn't it very inconvenient to not have a car?

isnt not having lots of things inconveniant!? :haha:

i do a fair share of both, we both drive both have cars, but fuel is expensive and its not always economical to drive up and down when i can walk it with ease.

if i were to drive everywhere with kids, id prob be called lazy, bone idol and stuck up. :dohh:

on top of that id be like a beached whale and my kids would not get the exercise they require, you cant send them uot to play like my mum did with me when i was younger, you cant take them swimming as you have to have one adult per child, so with 3 and 4th on the way its not practical, only my eldest is old enough to go to after school sports clubs, so other than a good old walk she gets little exercise.

i think a balance of both is adequate and a necesity for me and my family.

this is possibly why i look at your gorgeous shoes and cringe with pain, the ammount i walk i would be crippled and in a wheelchair :haha:

:coffee:


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, another reason I don't mind walking, where I live has some gorgeous veiws, its a really lovely place once you get out of my crappy estate.

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ8xvvYmHKS8yZ8HUpQdD89jmEdd6MZD4rkrT0F1ug2-WEBpP6z
https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRiugKfMNxklwL_xbX-eI-FQUMO0PTH7S_u9vHmHe3UEWqmjoJQuQ
https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQsHMqzDP5_Jq3kpv79golu3ekPOzC4mBRAyz0BFp46xn37qhUu
https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcShcRNybtHdwNfwD9S9BFD__VFIQjnC68WVjUVvU2d_4l0JqfG9

Its so pretty round here :)


----------



## wild2011

nice hun !


----------



## new_to_ttc

hey Wild hun :) Well technically I have 5 shifts left (over 2.5 weeks) but im not rota'd in on the last week so this Friday might be my last day :)

I need my car for work, but I also enjoy walking where I can. I can get basics within walking distance but anything bigger I need to drive out of caernarfon lol Its also great to encourage the kids to walk too, although with some of Joshua's activities walking would be ideal but time is against us so often I have to drive short distances grrrr And fuel is a huge barrier, it rises quicker than anything :(


----------



## Wiggler

I can't wait until summer, the canal is just down the road so planning on taking the kids there to feed the ducks and swans, although I am super paranoid about Dylan being near open water so won't be going without OH to begin with. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Wiggler, the kids round here all go crab fishing in the summer around the castle harbour and it scares me half to death. I have a MAJOR fear of him falling in the water, dreading this year when his mates will be old enough to go down, no way will I be letting him.


----------



## wild2011

crabbing i used to love that as a kid lol. left over bacon rind and a line , hours of fun ywt id scream at every crab i had to get off the line lol

not long left then hun.. lots of rest and indulging in nice foods then :D


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I am petrified of him falling in, you should see how white my hands go when we walk down there from holding the pushchair so tight :rofl: I think we will be reinvesting in some reins for down there, either that or he can go in the pushchair and bubs can go in a carrier. So glad he is still young enough to pop in the pushchair :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I wish, i got 2 weddings, 2 birthdays, Joshua's karate gradings and competition, joshuas birthday to organise and a concert lol Im back and forth to manchester so much in the coming weeks Im going to be dead on my feet!


----------



## wild2011

lmfao i use a wrist link so she feels a bit more independant but i can restrain her or rather drag her wen necessary lol x


----------



## 24/7

I wish I didn't live in the middle of nowhere when I hear about you all walking places. :( Would probably take a good hour to walk to the nearest school as its so hilly about, the only thing nearby is a flippin' public toilet. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

aww hun, try rest wen u can then.

ive got half term next week, then siennas bday the week after, then bils bday then easter (long)hols to save some pennies for, then bubs due and chloes bday, its spend spend spend


----------



## new_to_ttc

There is a barrier about 3 metres from the water edge, pmsl I freak out standing on the dry side of it lolol thats as close as i let him get to the water. Anything else Im ok with, I dont bat an eye lid when he attempts to scale walls or 7ft fences etc but water no no no no no thank you!


----------



## Wiggler

new - the good thing about being so busy is it won;t feel like your pregnancy is dragging!

Wild - are the wrist links good, I was going to get one, but i got paranoid that he would somehow escape it :(


----------



## wild2011

24 so u can walk around to get labour started and least theres a loo to pee in, if its fit for the purpose lol, for proper shopping i need the car and the school is 35 mins walk away which ill be doing 3 times a day each way, so if its tipping down i use the car but its the only way of me keeping weight off, gym trips with young family is hard going. believe me if i could get away with driving everywhere i wud lol


----------



## wild2011

they go quite tight without hurting ive dragged her thru george and she not escaped whilst on the floor having tantrum she since takes me for a walk on it lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

aww 24/7 I have a few friends who live like that round here. Its a gorgeous way of live though.

I will try and rest! The Easter holidays are super long this year arent they eekk!! There is always something to spend on! I keep asking Joshua to give his birthday some thought and say what he wants because I want to get it organised its too close to fidget due for my liking lol but all he says is ben 10 Rath and his new baby brother! helpful!


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I think I deffo need to get one, Dylan still isn't great with walking, if we aren't going where he wants to go he sits on the floor and screams or wants to be carried every 10 seconds, I really want him walking properly by the time baby is born. Apparently I was a brilliant walker when I was little, I wish Dylan was the same, but he loves his pushchair and being carried.


----------



## 24/7

Plenty of walking to be done around here, thats for sure. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua's school is about 5 minutes walk, but I have to take my car lololol That sounds sooo bad! But I have work at the same time, there is literally no time lapse I dont have time to walk there and get back to my car lol i literally have to throw him out as they open the doors first thing lol Its also a HUGE hill and its scary ha ha After school is a different matter lol Luckily he walks down the hill to meet me now pmsl pheww.. thats way more exercise than any one wants lol


----------



## Wiggler

I would love to live in the middle of the country, lots of clean fresh air, quiet and country walks, sounds like heaven! But noooo, I have to put up with the smell of the nearby sewage plant and the noise of police sirens all the time (I live near the Police station)


----------



## wild2011

i point blank refuse to carry mine anywhere never have never will, or they dont walk well lol stubborn mummy, ill have a buggy board for shopping trips and walks to town but school run she can walk and has done it alreadt but if shes tired one way buggy board will be fine, i will keep her stroller and if im going to be out on foot all day with a fried i often do 2 times a week then they have said they will take her in stroller, (they dont then have to carry shopping) kill 2 birds with one stone lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol... I love the country air here, but it hates my hayfever rofpmsl i spend all summer looking like deathw armed up, and winter looking like most people do in the summer, without the tan lol


----------



## wild2011

lol new


----------



## new_to_ttc

Never carried Joshua anywhere either lol tried the reins but they didnt work for us, he used to love picking both feet up and swinging oh the giggles would echo for miles, cute, but hard work lol so he just walked, if he didnt want to walk then tough I was walking and he could paddy or come with lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, I wanted to be more strict with it, but at the moment his pushchair is a nessecity for me, I have to lean on it when my pelvis gets bad, lol. Although since I have been mega nesting and keeping the flat spotless the pain hasn't been too bad, still very very sore, but I am able to walk most of the time, I think I must have built up some of the muscles that help hold everything together, so I might have to start going out on short walks with Dylan and start building it up to get him used to walking.


----------



## hopefulmama

I love walking around thats y i have always lived in metro areas. New york is ideal for walking as is London and paris. I hate public transport, I have lived in ny since 2003 and rode the subway less than 5 times, and never the bus, most people live for the subway there and its a way of life, but honestly i'd rather slit my wrist. I took taxis EVERYWHERE I went, which is expensive but worth it when you don't want to be underground, and 'share air' with random people in confined spaces. I don't mind the tube in London, its got way comfier seats, but I still always took taxis 98% of the time. Miami is a different ball game, everyone drives here, there's only one area you could live and get away without driving which is south beach butt hen you can never leave the beach unless you do public transport, which i'd refuse to do. My DH is a car freak so we have a fair selection, yet i hate driving so he's always driving me around 1/2 the time. I l live right on the water and have the beach water and a huge park right out the front my house so its easy to walk for that and nice for my dogs and when i want to take strolls or run, Miami is a lot like LA in the sense that you have to drive a lot and it sucks.


----------



## Wiggler

I would hate to live somewhere where a car was a must-have, I love having everything in walking distance. And I have to say, I hate using the Tube, I always got stuck next to a fat sweaty guy :sick:


----------



## wild2011

i hate the tube too,


----------



## Wiggler

That reminds me, I haven't been to London in forever! I really want to go again. I'm planning on taking the kids to see the Xmas lights get turned on next year hopefully. That will be great :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I havent been on the tube in ages. I dont mind the tram in manchester, but its cheaper to drive if you know where to park lol I normally always drive. Caernarfon only holds the basics, so anything else I need to drive to neighbouring towns, and if I want a decent supermarket shop I have to go down the coast to Llandudno lol


----------



## Wiggler

Why drive to the supermarket when you can be lazy like me and do shopping online :rofl: 

Bubs just decided to park his/her bum on my ribs and has now moved again and I can't feel him/her in there at all!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler, I find I spend more doing online shopping.... no idea how lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I'm always much better with online shopping, when I go to the supermarket I'm always saying "Oooh, what a fab offer, I deffo need buy one get one free [insert random crap here]" :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I hate shopping so much I go to the supermarket, buy what I need and leave lol online I browse pmsl. me in a supermarket usually starts off in the centre isle going down only the ones I need... then getting half way and thinking sod it the rest will keep till next time lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I very rarely go to the supermarket so I really enjoy it when I do. My mum is now coming up every 4 weeks so we can go shopping together so she points out the really good offers (I'm really hopeless with shopping) for me, and I end up doing a great shop with her, but on my own I fill the trolley up with so much rubbish and bit and bobs that we end up eating really random stuff for weeks on end :dohh:

I'm sooooooooooooooooooo sleepy!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol my mam is a terrible influence when shopping lol and she walks round and round lolol


----------



## hopefulmama

i love grocery shopping, i love all shopping, but when i go to grocery alone its like my quiet time and if my husband comes with we have fun somehow and are always laughing the entire time at most of the people in store


----------



## mummy3

Lots of exercise talk here:haha:

Wiggler, my kids use the backpack with a leash, sounds awful, but they love it, Anja has a dog one and ruaridh a monkey. They do walk really well off them though, but they defo prefer going out with their backpacks. Glad your pelvis is a bit better:hugs:

My hubby drives, and no way could we be without a car, he has his work commute and there's no way could use public transort for all the things we need to do, although could have done in the UK. I don't drive though due to my epilepsy so usually the kids walk a lot to get to places with me during the day. Nice balance:thumbup:

Wild, did you make your spag bol?

New, lol at the big hill

Anja went to the paed, its broncholitis and she has an inhaler, just glad its nothing too bad!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I hate all shopping... Saturday i have to go shoe shopping with the other 2 bridesmaids, nightmare!!!! then after walk round million more shops with my sister to help sort her bridesmaid out with a dress argghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwwww bless hope she is feeling better quickly hun :hugs:

Ive finally crow-barred joshua into the bath lol stupid thing is now he is in it i wont get him out until he is well wrinkley lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Nearly bedtime for me I think, It's only 8.15pm but I'm pooped. Even Dylan went to bed early. OH isn't going to bed early though, he has to clean the flat :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

You have him very well trained wiggler:thumbup:

New, its hard to get em to bathe but your right even harder to get em out:haha: Thatsounds like a lot of shopping hun, hope you get a chance to rest:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe yea, I still can't believe he did the washing up in the middle of the night last night :rofl:

Rightio, I'm off to bed now, going to curl up and read a few chapters on my WoT book, i'll end up having freaky dreams (I always do when I read WoT before bed) but I love it sooo much :haha:

Sleep well ladies, talk to you tomorrow x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe yea, I still can't believe he did the washing up in the middle of the night last night :rofl:

Rightio, I'm off to bed now, going to curl up and read a few chapters on my WoT book, i'll end up having freaky dreams (I always do when I read WoT before bed) but I love it sooo much :haha:

Sleep well ladies, talk to you tomorrow x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Night night wiggler! 

yes mummy lots of shopping :( hate shopping lol


----------



## luckyme225

I have to go grocery shopping today but not feeling it. I've had zero downtown in the last 5 days, I'm exhausted. Hopefully I'll be picking up something delicious for dinner.


----------



## heyyady

New- Maybe you could find something like this for Joshua? https://www.amazon.com/Ben-Alien-Force-Omnitrix-Illuminator/dp/B002610MXQ

I'll be putting the little ones in walking reins designed for twins- they clip together! I can't wait to see the two of them following along behind, it's why I keep ending up buying them duck stuff- my two little ducklings :)


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. Took me a while to catch up. I have to drive everywhere. I like to take walks when the weather is nice, but it's more for fun than function. I live in a suburban neighborhood so there's a lot of things around, but not walking distance. It's funny hopeful. I've been on the subway more than you and you live in the city. I visit often and lived there for a summer so spent lots of time on the subway. Didn't love it but didn't love the taxi price tag. We'd usually only take cabs at night. 

Mummy, I've had bad nosebleeds and the dr said it's normal. I was also on blood thinners so that made it worse!


----------



## MilosMommy7

popping in to say hi! hope everyone is doing well. for those who arent, i hope things get better soon.
i've been okay. sleeping just slightly better. the muscle i pulled with milo's labor is starting to bug me and feel really achy lately.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry I haven't been around lately, ladies. Been quite busy. I can't believe I'm 30 weeks today, only 10 weeks until Anberlin is here!!

On another note, my daughter was approved for a wish by the Make a Wish Foundation. We're really excited for him. Ultimately, we want the wish to be hers, since it is, after all, her wish, but I think we're leaning towards funding for a year of special needs school to prepare her for Kindergarten. We went for a meeting there and it's going to cost $500 a month for 10 months, but she LOVES it and was really excited. She didn't want to leave. That will be one of the wishes requested.

Anyway, hope all you ladies are doing well. I'll pop in again soon.


----------



## Wiggler

Well as suspected reading before bed gave me some really freaky dreams, I don;t actually remember what happened in them but I woke up thinging WTF?!! :rofl:
Dylan woke up asking for milk so staying up til I know for sure he is asleep cos I know if he isn;t asleep he will start banging on the walls, and the neighbors will get pissy :(

OH is useless, didn;t bother doing housework so he is going to do it now, I'm sat in the lounge now so I can glare at him when he is being lazy :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

I think i am getting stretch marks on my lower back side area, and i am flipping my shit. I haven't been using the body oil for like a week out of laziness and just being absent minded and i think thats why. this entire time i've been a lubed up prego lady and i just have been over rubbing oil 3-4x a day lately, now i am paying for it. I know i shouldn't fret because I know my dermatologist won't remove them till after pregnancy because now it would be pointless, but i really wanted to avoid having to get that done. I hope this is just from dry skin, but i am not that hopeful. ugh, yet another reason i despise pregnancy


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no Hopeful :hugs: Hopefully they aren't stretchies and just dry skin or something.

GRRR, I've been up for 2 hours now and I'm not sleepy!!!! Hopefully Dylan will have a nice long nap during the day so I can have a nap too :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- I had my first new stretch mark appear on Valentines day... whats a gift right? I lotion/ tummy butter 3 times a day, my skin is super soft but my hip decided it wanted to be mean.


----------



## hopefulmama

ya i just got out of shower and was like is this a small spider vein showing up or are these stretch marks, i can't tell. my husband says spider veins but i think he's just saying that so he doesn't hear me bitch and moan. tooo latee...
I got those weird period cramps again that my dr office sent me to l&d for 2 weeks ago, so today i just watched some stuff on dvr and tried to not pay attention and an hour later went away. I don't get the hardness in my stomach and they dont feel like contractions where it comes and goes, its jus constant and dull like when you have your period, ive asked m y dr, went to hospital last time and they can only give me the answer of growing pain, sounds like bullshit.


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, Isn't it around 3am where you are? :sleep: 

Hopeful, I dunno if lotioning makes much difference? I thought it was more genetic, if you're going to get them you will. Will cross everything for you that you don't:hugs:

Lucky, are you getting a chance to relax this evening? Sounds like you've been super busy!

Dinners ready now, the hubby homemade some burgers and sicy macaroni (interesting lol) and about to watch one born every minute recorded from last night.


----------



## hopefulmama

mummy- no one in my mothers family has stretch marks, none of my aunts or her, etc so i thought genetics were on my side.. soo annoying


----------



## Wiggler

Yups, 3.05am :( I hope I get some sleep soon, Dylan will be awake in a few hours, but I'm wide awake :(

Oooh mummy3, you have made me hungry now... I dont think OH will be too amused if I barge through to the kitchen though and start raiding the cupboards, going to have to wait until a more civilised hour to eat I think :rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

Fortunately I don't have any stretch marks yet and I am terrible about putting on lotion (really only remember after I shower). I figured I'd get them because my bump is growing so fast, but hoping I'm lucky. I'm sure they'll pop up near the end though.


----------



## Wiggler

My stretchies from where I was preggers with Dylan are still silvery and not turned pink/purple yet, I'm hoping they stay that way, but if they decide to make an appearance again I'm not too bothered, I don't show off my tummy or bum anyways so its really only me who has to see them.

4.09am and still awake, GRRRRR!!!


----------



## heyyady

Stretch marks are the babies I've born, and smile lines are the laughter they've given me :)


----------



## 24/7

No stretch marks here yet, but my skin is getting tighter, so we shall see.... My Mum has none, so maybe I will escape?! I do have a broken vein though, oddly on t back.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Well success!! I managed to get an extra 30ish mins sleep!! I tried to get back to sleep at 4.45am, laid awake til Dylan woke up at 5.40am then snoozed on and off til 6.30am then eventually crawled out of bed at 7.15am. So had a word with OH and I am now going to lay in bed til 7am every morning and he will deal with Dylan!! Yippee. I'm sooooo tired though so deffo having another early night tonight :)

Bubs was soooo active during the night, it was nice to know I wasn't the only person in this flat that was awake.

Pelvis is a bit sore today so going to take it easy, Dylan is in a great mood though so hopefully he will let me relax a bit. x x x


----------



## 24/7

Scan day today, at 9.20.... Will be back to update later!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck at your scan hun!! x x x


----------



## 24/7

All looking good for now.... Sam has grown lots and is 2lbs8oz!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

mornign ladies

mummy yes spag bol was amazing, :)

hopeful as mummy said if ur going ot get them u will get them, no ammount of oil or lotion will make an ounce of difference,- fingers crossed ull escape them, i have several form ym first which re appear each pregnancy but no new ones and they go so light u can barely see them x


----------



## Wiggler

Great news hun!!!!

I'm very upset at the moment, Dylan _*STOLE*_ my carton of orange juice earlier and drank it all :cry: That'll teach me for not managing to finish mine before he finishes his :)


----------



## wild2011

:haha: nuahgty dylan.

im feeling constipated today and sprout is kicking about and i wish id either go loo succesfully or hed calm down no more pressure pls lol x


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun :hugs:
I've gone the other way, instead of being really consipated all the time, I now have upset tummy every morning without fail, there is something in my diet making me ill, but I have no idea what. I cut out all the stuff I KNOW can make me ill, pasta, beans, sweetcorn, peas, processed junk but it hasn't helped :(


----------



## 24/7

I know the feeling wild, I hate it!! :( xx


----------



## wild2011

mines not dietry thankfully, but i suffer wiht bum grapes when pregnant and earlier this time and it sort of stops anything coming out. once they pop or i get a break in them im fine lol. i feel like i got a months worth waiting to exit but no bum hole

:blush: grose but true :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: bum grapes. Sounds much nicer that saying piles! :haha:
Aww I really hope you get some releif soon :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

ive been :D


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, interesting. Dylan just woke up from his nap and started kicking his headboard (his charming way of alerting us that he awake) so instead of running into him to get him up I have stayed sat here to see what he would do for when I eventually start doing this when he wakes up at 5am and he is happily playing with his toys and talking to himself :) He stopped the kicking after about a minute. WOOO! I'm going to wait a few more minutes and see if he will go to his door for me to unlock his babygate :)


----------



## Wiggler

Great news Wild!!!! You must feel so much better!!! x x x


----------



## Inge

good news wild :happydance: :haha:
I felt like this few days ago and needed to go but couldnt. I think I was in the loo for ages waiting :blush: OH hasnt stopped winding me up about it since :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

never had a 'bum grape' before. I don't have any 'bathroom' issues i am very regular luckily i eat a lot of fiber and take acidopholus every day


----------



## Wiggler

OMG I am soooo sleepy!! Dylan is being a bit of a handful though so I can't even snooze on the sofa for 10 mins to refresh myself :(
He went into the kitchen and OH left his cereal box too close to the edge of the work surface and walked into the lounge and before I could stop him half a pack of coco pops was on the floor :dohh: Bless him though, he did say "Oh No!!" when they fell out and he did try to pick them up :)

Any tips on how I can wake myself up while keeping a toddler entertained, I have a nice hot cup of tea here, but I can;t see that helping too much. I want my bed :(


----------



## hopefulmama

i drank my iced latte too fast and i'm feeling a bit edgy, i have no idea how people drink real coffee since a small cup has like 100 mg of caffeine and a shot of espresso has like 75 mg in it. Plus a latte is chucked with milk and ice, vs coffee just as is. yuckky.. never understood regular coffee


----------



## mummy3

You don't like coffee hopeful? I love the stuff, stronger the better, for taste not just energy:coffee:

24/7 :happydance: Thats great news and a great weight! Will they check you again?

Wiggler, afraid there's no magic energy boost to take care of toddlers when you're pregnant. If someone came up with one they would be very rich!

Wild, lol at bumgrape, can't you get some anusol?


----------



## lisaf

mmm, I love black coffee! Has to be GOOD though, can't stand cheap coffee.
MMMM now you're reminding me of the coffee DH had at our Valentine's dinner... he let me finish it, it was PERFECT coffee....

Lol, bum grape sounds less clinical, but it really paints a vivid mental picture that the more clinical terms don't quite cover. Haven't had this issue before in my life, so hoping I'll be lucky enough to escape that side effect! FX'd!!!

Yesterday I was super hungry for lunch and my tummy growled. It shocked me to feel how high up my stomach was! Cracked me up and was just one of those 'wow' moments. I swear my stomach was halfway up from where it used to be and is now tucked right under my ribs! Weirdness!


----------



## Wiggler

I am proper zombie Wiggler now, I haven't felt this tired in sooooo long. I'm going to bed as soon as OH gts in, even if I dont go to sleep a lay down will be nice :)


----------



## 24/7

I have MW every two weeks, and next scan at 32 weeks, so fingers crossed we have a bouncy Sam until then!! :D

They also said my BH's don't sound like BH's, but proper contractions, so must slow down and if they come quite reguarly again to go in. xx


----------



## hopefulmama

lfh


----------



## wild2011

hopefulmama said:


> never had a 'bum grape' before. I don't have any 'bathroom' issues i am very regular luckily i eat a lot of fiber and take acidopholus every day

hunny you can be as regular as you or i want, if ur going to get piles, bum grapes etc u will, i eat a fab diet, go regularly etc, but they struck me during my second pregnancy and once uve had them ur doomer for any further pregnancies, theyve hit me earlier each time lol

saying that the minute ive given birth they go and never return thank goodnessssssssssss :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

lol dont count ur chickens lisa, ive never had outside pregnancy, didnt get with my first thou, they really r vile tho so fingers x'd u skip them.


----------



## hopefulmama

I was told by both of my OB's you get them due to constipation or straining to go to the bathroom that they don't just come out of nowhere, which was my understand outside of pregnancy with them as well.


----------



## wild2011

during pregnacy its pressure related unless ur diet inflicts them upon u, in my case its pressure. unfortunately once i have one a whole bunch appear and very hard ot get rid of with pressure they likely wont go until onset of labour. the more u get the more u strain, its the grapes that stop me going lol. its totally grose! u would never get me talking about them outside of pregnancy, i lost all my pride a few babies ago hahahha


----------



## lisaf

well I know several girls who never had them during the pregnancy, but got them during labor from the pushing then....

(I know I may not be lucky enough to escape them, but I already have stretchmarks etc... I have to get lucky on SOMETHING :haha:)


----------



## 24/7

As yucky as it sounds, the weight of the baby does put pressure on my bum, and it wouldn't suprise me if I follow you wild. :p xx


----------



## mummy3

I want coffee!

My son is away at preschool now, 2 days a week and he loves it:happydance: It's definately helping him even in the couple days he's been, only have little Anja here today so we are off out for a girly brunch soon, going to US EGG which im told has huge pancakes:thumbup:

Wiggler, really hope you get some rest hun:hugs:

24/7, have they not given you anything for the contractions? Even after 3 kids I didn't pick up mine were proper contractions when I had the problems at 18/19 weeks, it can be really tricky sometimes. Now that the uterus is bigger its alot easier to tell, can you have your mw feel your tummy mid contraction/pain to help see? I guess that will only work if you have one there tho lol. Did they not do the ffn on you either? It will give a very reliable answer as to whether you will deliver in the next 2 weeks, its just a swab and doesn't hurt.

My ffn came back neg btw, so should get to 31 weeks at least:happydance: After that it gets interesting, but we now have a paed lined up for Eilidh and he deals with preemies, his own kids were 32 and 34 weekers:thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

my friend started getting contractions at 27 weeks... they told her to take it easy and she did stop trying to be super woman and made it just fine to term.
Preterm labor can be scary, but in some cases its really just your body saying slow down.


----------



## wild2011

i dont believe they do that test here, my friend had start of preterm labour a few weeks ago 27 weeks and her back waters went, shes had steroid and is now still preggers, shes slowed down and taking it easy, ur right lisa its often bodies telling us to slow down, wen i do too much i start throwing up violently, thats my clue to slwo down or the bh start up.


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> As yucky as it sounds, the weight of the baby does put pressure on my bum, and it wouldn't suprise me if I follow you wild. :p xx

i escaped it first pregnancy so fingers x'd for you hun xx


----------



## 24/7

Mummy3 - They seemed ok with them as long as they weren't regular, and not painful only uncomfortable?! I wouldn't have even thought to mention it, I just happened to have one as she was poking mu bump today.... They have said to go back anytime though, which is reassuring. 

All my other appointments have been awful, but I saw a new lady today, and wanted to cry when I came out through happiness not despair!! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Yea yesterday i went to gym and walked briskly on the treadmill for 40 minutes w/ 3 lb hand weights and after did some light weights with lots of reps for about 15 minutes, i am pretty sure i may have over done it which is y i got the cramps.


----------



## Wiggler

I only get BH's when I'm stressed (normally caused by "them" upstairs) but when I overdo it I totally lose my appetite and feel soooo ill. 

I'm lucky and avoided bum grapes with Dylan, I was certain I would get them in labour from pushing for an hour and a half, but got lucky, hopefully I will be lucky again this time.

Not had a chance to rest yet, Dylan went into full meltdown shortly before OH got home so had to attempt to get his clothes back on him so OH could takehim to the shop quickly, the poor little mite is sooooo tired :(

I want fooooood, but I'm so sleepy i think it would actually be dangerous for me to cook right now so gotta wait until OH makes Dylans dinner. :(


----------



## wild2011

wud guess so hopeful, its our bodies way of saying slow down and take it easy. if u drink lots of water sit down and they go then chances r you over did it.x


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler, i had a full set with sienna (about 6) and they didnt even pop during pushing stage and had gone by hour or so later, as if by magic unless they fell off and got disgarded with my placenta hahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I don't mind stretchies, manky leg viens, even piles if I get them as long as my poor foof stays in one peice this time :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lol, im sure it will mine staid on one peice, 2nd + :D


----------



## 24/7

wild2011 said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> As yucky as it sounds, the weight of the baby does put pressure on my bum, and it wouldn't suprise me if I follow you wild. :p xx
> 
> i escaped it first pregnancy so fingers x'd for you hun xxClick to expand...

I hope so, but the pressure it feels under is horrible, and my awful constipation, doesn't make it bode well. :haha: I'll be happy as long as they disappear, that gives me hope. :thumbup: xx


----------



## Wiggler

I want the labours my mum had, 6 hours, 24 minutes, 11 minutes and 3 hours (longer cos she was induced) NO FAIR!!!!!


----------



## 24/7

I'm going to go for a birthing centre now I think, and hope I can do it pain relief free.... xx


----------



## Inge

Leo's been really shaky today as in his movements make my whole tummy shake :wacko:
I was pretty out of it yesterday sleep wise. I slept ftom about 4pm on and off :blush: I just felt so exhausted. No idea why as I havent been that tired for ages. Guess its a pregnancy thing :haha: 
Have my flu jab tomorow and dont wanna go. Iv had enough of needles to last me a long time :haha: I will go and have it as I know its for the best but wish oh was there to hold my hand :blush:


----------



## hopefulmama

I really don't want to have an episiotomy, and hopefully won't tear too much so will have minimal stitches. Hope is the key word.


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh 24/7 I would love to book myself into the birthing centre, but I'm so scared that if I have another back labour I will deffo need an epidural so will have to be transferred to hospital :(

OK, I've decided, I don't care if I tear back to front, as long as I don;t have another back labour :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

boo!!

omg I am feeling sooooooooo rough :( Even Joshua picked up on it and has gone to play upstairs bless him. 

I read all the pages but now the only thing I can remember is bumgrapes lol which I havent had the misfortune of experiencing lol

Oh yes 24/7... great scan, 2lb8 did yousay? awesome weight hun xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Big hugs new :hugs: I hope you feel better soon hun! x x x


----------



## 24/7

Luckily our birthing centre is attached to the main maternity bit of the hospital, but I am going in with the mindset of I can do this.... Well until the pain hits anyway. :p 

And new, yep a big fat 2lbs 8oz!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

wiggler was he back to back, sienna was and all though my longest labour it slwoed it down a bit which for me was a huge bonus lol. it was more painful but it meant mw had time to get here lol.

im not a believer in the pre birth weight estimates they do, they got 2 of mine well and truly erong, saying that a friend had her baby at 35 weeks last week due to diabetes and bp probs, they scanned and said 9lb2 and he was born hours later 9lb 1 so they seem to have managed to get hers right lol, mine however were miles out lol


----------



## Wiggler

As far as i know he wasn;t back to back, but he was trying to come out with his head sideways and forehead first which I think caused a lot of the back pain (really hoping thats what caused it so I can avoid it this time)


----------



## new_to_ttc

They were miles out with Joshua too Wild. Told me at 38 weeks he was 9lb 6oz and he was born at 39+6wks 7lb 1 oz lol


----------



## wild2011

well i had a growth scan at 35+ 5 with chloe they said she was hardly 6lb 12 or some such shite, and she came 2 days later 10lb 11, wat a crock of shit lol.
also had one with leila at 37 weeks saying she was 7lb +, but she came due date 5lb spot on. 

like durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol

u can imagion how gob smacked i was wen they did my friends and were almost spot on, i was speechless.x

hope u feel better soon new hnun x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Just waiting on the paracetamol to kick in lol Although it must be doing something its brought my temp from 38.6 this am to 37.8 i can have some more soon too, and maybe an early night if I sleep :)


----------



## wild2011

yay for early night, my friend is 4 weeks ahead of me and shes at the point of having enough, insomnia driving her insane, ive been fine so far, i hope it continues that way, wishful thinking neway.


----------



## hopefulmama

wild- wow your kids came out huge. thats def above average baby size. how did you do that without meds. thats insane.


----------



## wild2011

only one of mine was big 7lb 8 is average and 5lb is well below


----------



## wild2011

my first was big oh yes lol, i tore i had loadssssssssssss of stitches, but only gas and air, but not cos im good wiht pain simply had no time, leila was tiny so was quite easy and sienna was average and back to back lol


----------



## Wiggler

Having a huge baby scares me sooo much! Dylan was 7lbs 11oz which is a nice size, I hope this baby is a nice size too, but with the way I eat I think this bubs may go into the guinness book of records :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

i could cope with so much more if I wasnt so darn tired lol and i dont think the tiredness is helping to build my immunesystem up so feels like 1 thing after another. never mind lol.. 3/4 of the way now :) he's worth it xxx


----------



## wild2011

what size do u think ur baby is going to be hopeful, the chances of a 5lber are very slim generally first baby id guess 6lb - 7-5lb lol, but u think all of mine our huge so im wondering what u expect lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler.. does that mean eating like a sparrow will get me a dainty little birth weight baby? lol


----------



## hopefulmama

didn't you just said you had a 10 lb baby?

I know that 7/8 lb is normal. I would never want a 5 lber, thats just stupid and it would have to be in an incubater (sp) for x amount of time.


----------



## new_to_ttc

hopeful looks quite tall as does her dh.. id say 7-8lbs xx


----------



## wild2011

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz new ur making me feel tired lol

wiggler if u dont lay of the pasta and pesto ull have a pesto baby hehehe - u still on that stuff?

chloe actually was my easiest, despite being big she had gravity on her size, but with her full head of hair and being so big, she wasnt fat at all just looked about 3 months old hahahahahah


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: I'm not sure, I couldn't eat too much when I was pregnant with Dylan, everything tasted gross and made me feel sick and he was a lovely weight, I eat like a horse this time so bubs is bound to be a lot bigger, I will be shocked if this one comes out anything less than 8lb!

Mmmm, that reminds me, i'm STARVING!! Time to get my whip out and make my slave, erm, I mean OH do me some food!!! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

yes 10lb 11, which is above average but not well above , theres plenty born bigger lol, 

it was wen u said ALL my kids were huge, i though omg ur expecting a 3lber lol.

me and dh are both 5"10 my little leila at 5lb was teeny tinyyyyyyy


----------



## Wiggler

I haven;t had pesto for a little while, I really REALLY want some, I was saying to OH earlier how much I want some. Mmmmm, pesto :):):)


----------



## wild2011

hehehe wiggler,

hopeful, its not the big baby that was scary, they say each one gets bigger

so cna u imagion how scared i was when i was having number 2. i was petrfied id have a 6 month old sized baby plop out hahahahahahahah


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl if wiggler is having a pesto baby im having a grape baby lolol


----------



## wild2011

is mine a bum grape baby, ( the squished grape gone grotty at the bottom of the punnett hashahahahhahaha) x


----------



## hopefulmama

New- I am actually 5'3 so i am quite petite, i just fool you in pics because i have heels on or because of my build, most people say i don't look like a 'short' person. My husband is 6'1, so yea he's tall. He's long and lean, he was a huge 10 lb baby, but has always been tall and thin, I was 7 lb and some oz's so i was normal size baby.. my MIL was very thin and showed me pics of her when she was preg with DH and she said she couldnt believe how huge he was especially looking at him now.


----------



## luckyme225

Connor was 6lbs when we left the hospital so we had to take his temperature ever 3 hours because he didn't have enough fat on him to keep his body temp regulated. Thinking I will be having another small baby if I have IUGR again.


----------



## wild2011

i think if u go to term 7lb 8- 8lb 5oz hopeful, thats a perfect size, not too fragile or too chubby :) x


----------



## 24/7

I was 4lbs, first brother 5lbs and next brother 6lbs. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow hopeful you definitely dont look short!! when we saw the pic of you and yoyr dh you looked very tall next to him, :)

anyone want anything from mac ds? i cant be fussed cooking lol.... place your orders while i get me shoes on lol xx


----------



## wild2011

24 term or prem? x


----------



## wild2011

chicken ledgend with mayo! xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

lol I want a Big Mac new! Thanks!

My brother and I were both just over 9lbs (10 days late each)... my sister was 8lbs8oz (induced at 8 days late).
My DH was 8lbs 11oz.. his brother was 8lbs 12oz. 
I just hope my baby is under 10lbs :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

wild2011 said:


> 24 term or prem? x

I was 35, then 36 and 37 for the boys. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was 6lb 11oz, so not so different from joshuas 7lb 1oz lol this one feels heavier to carry lol but that might be because Im older and moan more lololol


----------



## wild2011

u r very petite tho hun too, my leila was 5lb 40 weeks, so tiny ;0 x


----------



## Wiggler

Big tasty with bacon please new!!!

I have decided I will be brave later and weigh myself again, hopefully I'm not back above pre-preg weight, that really would depress me. 
I decided it would be fun to try on my engagement ring earlier to see if it fits again (it hasnt fitted since I piled on the weight from the Implanon) and I can just about get it over the last joint of my finger!!! YAY! once bubs pops out it should fit!!!! :):):)


----------



## wild2011

im clueless mine r all so different i think im carrying a hippo


----------



## Inge

new - mmm mcdonalds :cloud9: im going for a friends birthday dinner on saturday so dont wanna eat too much junk :nope: but it would be nice. Plain double cheeseburger with cheese :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh but i was 12 days late or something lol joshua was 12 hours early rofpmsl


----------



## wild2011

lol new, id like hom to come around 38 weeks but im not too hopeful on that 1, mine got later hahahaha


----------



## new_to_ttc

ok so thats a variety of burgers all round lol.. anyone would think this thread was full of pregnant ladies lolol

I weighed this week and havent gained, was sooooo relieved (even though im supposed to be trying to gain lol) least i didnt lose any weight either lol


----------



## 24/7

wild2011 said:


> u r very petite tho hun too, my leila was 5lb 40 weeks, so tiny ;0 x

I'll pick the tiny one. :haha: Although tbh, I'll have whatever size and whatever birth to have him safe at home with us, I will have hopefully struggled through nine months of pregnancy, and whatever happens your looking at 6 weeks to be feeling back to normal or atleast be getting close, then a lifetime of happiness. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i'll find out at 34 weeks if they are inducing me, but i highly doubt they'd let me go over 40 weeks no matter what.


----------



## Wiggler

Mmm, about to have a pre-dinner snack of toast with cheese spread :rofl: I can't wait the whole 15 mins until dinner is done. lol

I don;t mind when baby comes as long as its after 37 weeks, before 40 weeks and I get a bit of notice so I don;t have to ring my mum mid-contractions to arrange Dylans childcare :rofl: Being overdue sucks


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol yeah im slightly nervous about it all happening at once pmsl i'd like enough time to settle joshua at his friends and get my head together lol


----------



## Wiggler

I got no warning with Dylan, I just got up in the night to use the loo, sat down on my throne and WHOOSH!! waters broke, and when the midwife came out to check me 10 hours later I was 3cm, 9 hours after that I was still 3cm, 2 hours after that I was STILL 3cm, so I had an epidural cos the back labour pain was awful.
I never had a bloody show, or stronger BH's, or any other warning signs that he was on his way.

Where my mum isn't local Dylan will either be going there as soon as bubs head engages properly, or 7 days before my EDD, whichever comes first. x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh forgot to say, getting my mum a webcam and skype so me and dylan can chat all the time :)


----------



## hopefulmama

new- ya it was 5 inch heels so i looked 5'8.. it's all an illusion!!! in that pic he's still like 5/6 inches taller than me haha.. jeez i just saw that pic i posted and DH looks like a moron in it because of his hair and he was drunk and i was sober (duh). Compared to my profile pic where he looks normal and i look a bit hazy


----------



## luckyme225

I would love to give birth at 38 weeks with a 7lb 5 oz baby. One can dream right?


----------



## hopefulmama

HAHA! One can dream !! That's what i said about minimal tearing, one can dream.


----------



## hopefulmama

I'm craving a chicken sandwich from Burger King right now.


----------



## luckyme225

I told my husband yesterday that i wanted an original chicken from BK... or two. I really hope I don't tear, I'd rather not have one more thing to take care of postpartum.


----------



## Wiggler

All this talk of food is making me sooooooooo hungry, not long til dinner now :) x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Burgers up ladies :) lolol

I didnt tear with Joshua... his labour was 13 or or 14 hours from waters breaking and him being born and Id be quite happy with a similar labour, although wont complain if I got a quicker one so long as it didnt come with more pain or probelms lol


----------



## Wiggler

I wouldn't mind a long labour again as long as it was without the back pain and all tge complications I had, I wouldn't even mind tearing/being cut as long as the stitches stayed in long enough and I didn;t get another infection.
As long as I go as long as I can again without pain releif I'll be happy :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no, Im not attempting the drug free labour lol... it hurts pmsl you're not going to remember it with or without pain relief lolol... so long as I can keep it natural (no epidural or spinal block) and I will be happy :)


----------



## Inge

Im not sure on the pain relief front. I dont want anything to major like an epidural but im going to do as much as I can without any help as I feel all that pain is worth it because at the end of it your baby will be here :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, My only pain relief options are gas and air or epidural, I refuse to have diamorphine again, never puked so much in my life, and the stupid anti-sickness stuff they gave me made me worse. lol. 
I never gave gas and air a proper go last time, I didn;t like how it made my mouth dry but I will be trying it properly this time.
I adored the epidural, it was heaven, but it was really uncomfy for me to pee for 4-5 weeks after from the catheter so I'm hoping to avoid it, but won;t feel too down if I give in and have one.

At the end of the day as long as bubs comes out healthy thats all that matters, but I am going to try my hardest to have a more positive birth experience than last time :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Im just a wuss! Pain or less pain.. end result will be the same, so I think to myself why make myself suffer. If you can cope a little better with the contractions you'll be lot less tired for pushing and will reduce the risk of an assisted birth (thats my justification lolol)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Do they not do pethidine at your hospital wiggler? Its not quite as good as the diamorphine Im told, but it doesnt make you sick at all. My MW told me my options at my 28 week appt and she said although hospitals will favour diamorphine, the hospital Im going to still gives mums pethidine so i can have either if i want it. I havent decided which Im having yet. Pethidine can make the baby sleepy, but Joshua was wide awake when he was born, I havent looked into diamorphine.


----------



## Wiggler

Nopes, no pethidine, just G&A, Diamorphine or epi...


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh :( G&A is good though if you can get passed the initial urghness lol


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, OH made me promise to let him try some. I took 2 or 3 puffs last time and told him to "get that vile stuff as far from me as possible" :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Grrrr, OMG I have never refreshed more pages in my life!! Hurry up and release the gaaaaame, I want to plaaaaay!!! :rofl:

Yes I'm a nerd, but nevermind :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lololol what you like!! when is it coming out?


----------



## Wiggler

Today sometime. It's just a flash game, but I have been looking forward to it for a few months, the websites HQ is in california though so the timezone is not on my side, I'm really hoping to get a chance to play tonight or else I have to wait until tomorrow evening :(


----------



## lisaf

what game?


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh I see lol hopefully not too long to wait :)


----------



## Wiggler

Gemcraft Labyrinth. Its a tower defense game and I loooooove the series, its a great time killer. One of the previous games in the series is what killed my PC though, haha!


----------



## mummy3

Some wide ranging baby weights here, wild you really have got all ends of the pectrum covered!

My 3 were pretty big, 6 lb 10oz and 6lb 1oz at 35 weeks and my 33 weeker was 4lb 12oz:thumbup: I'm guessing they would have been around 9/10 lb if I got to term.

For BH's defo relax if you feel them and drink lots of water, also lying on your left side is good. Sometimes though it doesn't matter what you do, if your programmed for an early baby you will have one. I've had v stressful pregnancies and I've had stressfree pregnancies and the outcome was preterm babies either way, I'm very grateful my danger period is around 32 weeks not 22 weeks.

So we headed out to go to US EGG, got just outside and the smell of egg :sick::haha: So went Olive garden, it was delicious and I didn't have to cook yay!

Good luck with the game wiggler!


----------



## hopefulmama

Having dizzy spells this afternoon, no fun at all.


----------



## hopefulmama

I don't know what a BH feels like and from how they're described, i am pretty sure I have never had one yet.


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - everyone seems to experience or describe BHs differently.
I MIGHT have had 1 so far... I stood up after a meeting and the whole bottom of my bump was super super tight/tense. It lasted for maybe 20 seconds.
Haven't had it happen since though so who knows :shrug:


----------



## hopefulmama

I get tightness there but never pain, i always assume thats cause the baby is just low.


----------



## lisaf

if its tightness that is noticably stronger at some times than other... and it goes away after maybe a minute or so, then it might be BH


----------



## hopefulmama

whenever i have that feeling i just get on all four's and baby seems to move and i am fine. dunno if its the same.


----------



## mummy3

They sound like BH's, if your bump goes tight but its not painful (can be uncomfortable), and there's no real pattern to them then its BH's. Real contractions start the same way generally but get into a pattern and gradually more painful.:flower:

Whats everyone upto this evening?


----------



## MilosMommy7

got a call from the doctors today saying my sugar levels came back very elevated. so tomorrow morning i have to go have the 3 hr test done :(


----------



## lisaf

aw milosmummy - so sorry to hear that! :( I did not enjoy my 3hr test at ALL. Did they tell you the number? Did you fast before your glucose test?
Kind of surprised they're having you do the 3 hr test tomorrow.. my doc's office told me to eat extra carbs for 3 days before doing the 3 hour test (not eating enough carbs can cause an overreaction to the glucola drink that looks like GD but isn't)


----------



## MilosMommy7

she didnt tell me my numbers. just said they were very high. when she called she said to call over to the hospital to set up an appt but didnt say when it had to be done. they told me i didnt have to fast for my 1 hr test. but nothing but water after midnight tonight. i had a bowl of cereal an hour before going in to drink the glucose stuff. but another mama i was talking to said she drank a can of soda 5 minutes before drinking the test stuff and hers only came back 3 pts too high. maybe i should eat carbs tonight just in case?


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- I am doing nothing exciting, laying in bed watching tv and reading. My tummy has been upset through out the day so I am just laying low, was supposed to go have dinner with a friend but canceled, i've become very good at canceling on people lately. Just haven't been in mood to deal with peeps plus i dont feel amazing 2/3 of the time.


----------



## hopefulmama

milos- tats weird, google it, you're not supposed to eat 6-8 hours before the test and drs office should've known that. I would imagine a bowl of cereal had a lot of sugar in it already. Probably not the best choice before a glucose test


----------



## lisaf

Its maddening the way doctors give different instructions for the glucose tests!
I was told to fast for 2 hours before the 1hr test (actually fasted for 6hrs just due to timing and getting too busy at work to have the snack I inteded to eat, lol).

I would go ahead and make tonight's meal carb-heavy. I chose to stay away from refined sugars in the evening before my test (still waiting for the doc to call with my results, lol so I can't say that it helped or not).

As for the numbers, well a level of 200 or higher is supposed to be an automatic GD diagnosis without even doing the 3hr test... 139 is 'passing' so you're somewhere in there. I got 157 and was told my numbers were 'slightly elevated'... maybe you were 160-170ish?
I was just curious on the number because I found a great site that gives you the stats on failing the 3hr based on your 1hr test results.

Of course when some women fast and some don't for the 1hr test it makes it very hard to get reliable results and predictions, you know?


----------



## MilosMommy7

yeah, i know that doctors use different number levels based on whether or not you have to fast before. with the test when i was prego with milo i had mc. donald's right before and levels were fine.


----------



## lisaf

hmm, haven't actually heard that they used different numbers... good to hear it though since the results would definitely vary depending on eating recently or not! :)


----------



## lisaf

YAY YAY YAY!!!!! I passed my 3hr glucose test!!!!! :)
The doctor hadn't officially stamped me as 'passed' but the nurse gave me all the levels and the limits and I was under every single limit!!! :) If the nurse screwed up in the interpretation or the limitations etc I could find out differently but the numbers look great to me too!!


.............Limit --- ME
Fasting...<95 ---- 87
1 hour....<180 --- 161
2 hour....<150 --- 134
3 hour....<140 ---- 82
(no wonder I was feeling so crappy at the end!! lol!)


----------



## hopefulmama

lisa thats f*cking great!! i am so happy for you love! Now ive got to do mine next week and hope nothing happens.. i don't know why i am so worried, probably because sweets are the light of my life right now.


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I was already sad/panicking about all the sweets I'd have to give up if I got GD. So its a HUGE relief to pass!
I also was worried about confirming the stereotype of overweight before pregnancy = GD during pregnancy. Relieved to prove that stereotype wrong!
Now if only there was a way to reach this point with this relief etc WITHOUT having to drink that nasty stuff and be stabbed multiple times... hmmmmmm..........


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- that's great news! 

wild- bum grapes POP? WTH?

24/7 - just did the math between how long you've been married and when Sam is due- :lol: Honeymoon baby???
and contractions are NO GOOD- take it easy, Hon!

Wiggler- please define FOOF?

As for everyone else, WHEW, can y'all talk!!! lol I had to read through about 20 pages just for today! 

I'm hoping for the girls to be over 5 lbs each- but not TOO big, I do have to lug them both around in here til 36 weeks! My husband is somewhat of a tank at 6'3 and 280 lbs and I'm no delicate flower either- I've told Hubby if I have 2 8lb babies I'm going to skin him :rofl:

Had a lovely day out shopping today, pelvic pain was behaving so got a lot done, even got a haircut, and then Hubby took me for a big gooey cinnamon roll :) Yumm!


----------



## 24/7

Heyady, we started TTC after the wedding which was last weekend in June, but missed ovulation that month then BFP the next month, we were very lucky!! xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

that's great news lisa!


----------



## Inge

have my flu jab at 1:30 :wacko: then Im off to the job centre to have a chat. Im sure they let you use their phones to call about claims dont they? Last time I phoned them I was on the phone for ages and had a huge phone bill :haha: Hopefully I will sort some type of money out til I can work again after baby comes.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya ladies :)

Lisa great results!!! Our numbers are sooooooooooooooo different pmsl my fasting glucose test was 4.1 and after the drink and 2hr wait (which was nearer 3hrs lol) it was 3.9. Apparently less than 6 is ok for fasting and less then 7.8 is ok after the drink so I was happy with mine :) Wonder why the numbers are sooooo different???? Hopeful Im sure yours will be ok, and hope yours is ok too milos!! It was probably the cereal that didnt help hun!

Inge good luck at the job centre, yes they let you use their phones to call the right departments :) 

Okies need to get back to work.. my last rota'd call before I leave :) Its come round so fast!! I still have 1 week left to work, BUT they have kept my name off the rota so for the time being I have that week free lolol (I'll be oncall but they never call lol)


----------



## Inge

Just did a application online instead so will hear sometime next week with an appointment to discuss what I am entitled to. So thats one thing done :wacko: Its all the same questions they ask over the phone and its all handled the same way so just have to wait for an appointment now :wacko:


----------



## wild2011

heyyady said:


> Lisa- that's great news!
> 
> wild- bum grapes POP? WTH?
> 
> 24/7 - just did the math between how long you've been married and when Sam is due- :lol: Honeymoon baby???
> and contractions are NO GOOD- take it easy, Hon!
> 
> Wiggler- please define FOOF?
> 
> As for everyone else, WHEW, can y'all talk!!! lol I had to read through about 20 pages just for today!
> 
> I'm hoping for the girls to be over 5 lbs each- but not TOO big, I do have to lug them both around in here til 36 weeks! My husband is somewhat of a tank at 6'3 and 280 lbs and I'm no delicate flower either- I've told Hubby if I have 2 8lb babies I'm going to skin him :rofl:
> 
> Had a lovely day out shopping today, pelvic pain was behaving so got a lot done, even got a haircut, and then Hubby took me for a big gooey cinnamon roll :) Yumm!

not sure if ur asking if bum grapes pop? lmfao - the way they go is by bursting! 

:shrug:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I hope they'll be able to help hun!

Well thats it Ive finished work :) I have 11 days off, 3 days oncall and I am done for the year. All I got to do then is help organise 2 weddings, organise a super birthday party for my little man, have a baby oh and maybe possibley squeeze a bit of rest in lol


----------



## wild2011

:haha: :wohoo: not to much then hun x


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: nooooo not too much lol Who needs rest anyways huh??


----------



## wild2011

innit! i had to go to post office to pay bill today, the sods didnt open up, horrible smelly family so had to ealk miles and miles, i was freezing aswell, been shopping too and got some bits in, skint week this week coming and half term too so had to budget and get it done without girls about wanting crap.

mw next thurs god that come round quick x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had to cancel my MW appt today sooo not well :( so rescheduled for Tues. Ive just been paid and woosshhhh all my money is on the way out already... pmsl had the bill from the nursery rofl.. I really ought to pay that more often and stopping getting myself stung lol


----------



## Inge

Oh yes half term :wacko: 
Flu jab went ok, was warned I might have a dead arm for 48hrs :wacko: but hardly even noticed the needle go in :haha:
Leo is led really low now cos whenever I sit or lie down or even walking, it feels like im squashing him :dohh: 
whats everyone with kids plans for half term?


----------



## hopefulmama

Today is seriously one of the most beautiful days in Miami, going out on the boat with friends for lunch and sun bathing! so happy!


----------



## lisaf

new - I'm guessing the glucose test numbers are different just because we use different units of measure... I know that the progesterone blood tests use a different unit of measure so a 10 is a great number in the US, but thats equal to a 30 in the UK. We also use Farenheight temperatures over here, lol! And we're still not using the metric system etc! :)

I'm leaving town in a few hours and wont' be back until Sunday evening, just wanted to let you guys know so you didn't wonder where I'd disappeared to... though since I passed my glucose test I could imagine burying my face in a bag of cookies for the whole weekend :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Lisa:happydance: I'm so so happy for you, yay for being able to have cookies!!

I've just made some pineapple muffins witht he kids, can send you some:winkwink:

Inge, hope your arm doesn't hurt too bad with the flu job hun.

New, that nursery bill sounds ouch. Not much left to do before you finish work, but all that running around after sounds more exhausing:wacko:

With the 1 hour test, do you have bloods taken before or after the drink? Can't remember if meant to drink the thing before I go in, its sat in my fridge lol

Hey, jeez 2 8lb babies, yep i'd be skinning hubby too if that happened:haha:

Hopeful, that day sounds lovely, i went to Miami once a few years ago, its very beautiful there.


----------



## lisaf

the one hour test I only had bloods drawn an hour after I drank the drink...


----------



## wild2011

ive got my gtt in a week or so, thats 3 hours id rather not be sat about lol.


----------



## 24/7

Home from day five, two more to go before I get a day off, yippeee!! Not feeling too great tonight, can't really put my finger on it - Meh!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: tro all that need them, new, 24! :hugs:

sienna is teething, last few back teeth coming through, dribbling , temp , sleeping at random times, nappy rash and damn rite miserable, arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

dont know what to eat tonight, ive got chicken tonight ( spanish chicken) and got abby pots and veg to go wiv it but forgot to defrost chicken ooopps

chinese perhaps? treat myself had a few shit weeks, so maybe i will lol


----------



## mummy3

Aww hope everyone feels better soon:hugs:

Wild, that chinese sounds very good, enjoy:thumbup:


----------



## luckyme225

Last day of work woohoo :happydance::happydance::happydance: Now I'll just be working on-call. No more 6 days in a row for me. Hopefully now I can relax and try to get things settled in the last trimester. Baby shower next weekend, I'm actually excited for it. My poor little guy is extremely sick with the flu so I'm hoping he gets better soon. I would rather not have to take him in to get an IV, he already hates doctors enough.


----------



## wild2011

if i can persuade dh to buy me one lol, he does owe me big time tho! mmmm i want hong kong style sweet and sour chicken and some kung po chicken too, with mushroom fried rice oh yeah nom lol


----------



## Inge

Im having a chocolate and banana cake later :cloud9: 
I had a jacket potato with beans earlier and was so full. Then it felt like Leo was being squashed by my stomach :haha: Got a dinner tomorow at a pub for a friends 30th so thats a main and a dessert to try to eat :wacko: I really fancy steak as I really crave meat recently but il probably change my mind about 10 times before I make a final choice. Im going to get a tomato cup soup now


----------



## mummy3

Oh lucky I really hope he feels better soon:hugs: Thats great that you've done your work for now though.

Wild, mmmmmm yummy, please share:flower: Hubby is making me very jealous, he gets taken out for his lunch at least 3 days out of 5 at work and its always nice places, whereas I'm getting spongebob macaroni lol. He gets back and doesn't want to get takeout cos he's already had a meal out:nope:

Whats everyone up to this weekend? We have to build Eilidhs furniture and go buy the bedding set hubby loves. Also have to buy a new couch. Talking of Eilidh, she's finally decided to engage properly:happydance: Took her a few weeks longer than my other kids, now my bump has totally shrunk lol.


----------



## Inge

Im not doing much. ss is here tonight so tomorow morning and afternoon will be playing with him on ps3 as its all he wants me to do :haha: then he has to go to a family meal at some point so hopefully his mum picks him up this time :dohh: (hate it when people dont keep promises to children:growlmad:) then I have to get ready and get a lift to the dinner and hopefully OH will join me at the meal :cloud9: 
Got to have a nice bath later but cant be bothered to move lol


----------



## meow951

Little moan

I feel so ill. I dont feel like eating, i feel breathless even when i'm sitting down, i have a headache, sore throat and a cough. Think i'm coming down with something........


----------



## 24/7

Sorry your feeling rubbish meow. :hugs:

My moans tonight, I'm tired and OH is now going to be late home when I have to be up at 5.30 for work, I feel big and bloated, my back hurts, my constipation isn't good tonight and er, I think thats it. :p xx


----------



## Soph22

Hi ladies-
It's been a few days since I've been on, haven't had a chance to catch up on everything. Sorry to hear so many aren't feeling well!
Congrats on passing the glucose Lisa! I seriously couldn't imagine having to deal with that restricted diet right now if I hadn't passed!

Going to work on the nursery this weekend! Hubby is going to build the crib and we're deciding on paint colors. So excited for it to start coming together. 
Also excited to not be an eggplant anymore!! Gosh, that seemed to last forever!


----------



## Wiggler

Gemcraft is online!!! WOOOO, It was uploaded just as I was about to turn off the netbook and go to bed. :dohh: I didn;t sleep well last night and I blame that game. lol

Today has been awful, not only am I super tired from where I have barely been sleeping the past few weeks, Dylan decided today it would be fun to tantrum ALL day, from when he got up to when he went to bed. I think he must be tired, I don;t think he is coming down with anything. Hopefully he will be in a better mood tomorrow because today was totally exausting!

Bubs decided it would be fun to spend most of the day rolling around kicking me all over... my kiddies have been picking on me today :haha:

x x x


----------



## mummy3

Hopefully hes in a better mood tomorrow wiggler, is your OH home to help at weekend? Its my rest time lol. My little guy has been a hyper grouch most of the day so far so you have my sympathies:hugs: Lol at the game too.

hi soph:flower: Working on the nursery sounds like a great weekend!

Hugs meow, 24/7

Have fun at your meal Inge and that banana chocolate cake sounds yummy!


----------



## heyyady

Will be having a family weekend- it's my mom's birthday and my favorite sister is coming to town with her family :happydance:
Making cookies tonight just for my nephews :)


----------



## mummy3

Ooooh cookies, what kind?

I've just had my own weight in strawberry ice cream and can no longer move:wacko:


----------



## heyyady

I call them "Butter my scotch" cookies :lol:
Peanutbutter/butter cookies with butterscotch chips and crunched up butterfinger bars topped with coconut


----------



## mummy3

Wow they sound divine! Lol at butter my scotch.


----------



## Wiggler

mummy3 - He is normally home at weekends, but this weekend he is helping a friend decorate so I'm not going to get any proper rest time until thursday. BOO!!

I slept better last night, I feel much more human this morning :) Dylan is in a really good mood too!

x x x


----------



## heyyady

No cookies made :( Am feeling way too much pressure when I stand and getting "Spots" in my vision... will either have to make them tomorrow or conscript my 14 year old to do them for me :) 
Anyone else ever had dizzy spells with spots? Kinda freaking me out...


----------



## wild2011

ive had them, but they are something to get advice on, you might wnat to get a checkup hun :hugs: thoughs cookies sound amazing nom

wiggle rglad u slept better, hope dylan stays in a good mood for u today

i didnt have chinese last night, infact i had sod all then munched a cream doughnut as i was about to get into bed, im starving now and could serioulsy eat anything, i might toast a muffin and fill it with egg and sausage nom


----------



## heyyady

Going to bed now- if it continues in the AM I'm going in to get checked out-


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I sooooooooo can't keep up with you chatterboxes :)
Hope all u that aren't feeling well feel better soon!
I have 10 lots of 10 hours night shifts left at work then mat leave starts :)
9 months off, though i've just been reading up on a keep in contact thing they do nower days where u can work upto 10 days without it affecting yourr smp?
Might be worth me doing as it'll earn me over £600 and money will be tight when i'm off!

Do u lke my new bump pic with the scan pic on?
There's a post in 3rd tri a lovely lady is making them if anyone wants one?
Can't wait to be 30 weeks on Monday it sounds so much better than 29 to me for some reason? :D


----------



## wild2011

awwwwwwwwwww :cloud9: i love that new bump pic ! xx and yay 30 weeks sounds much better, i cant wait!


----------



## mummy3

Wud, that is a gorgeous bump pic! I hear you, bring on 30 weeks:happydance:

Wild, go eat!! Sausage and egg muffin sounds great. We are going to sweet factory at the mall in a couple of hours for a pick n mix:cloud9:

Wiggler, ouch thursday:hugs: At least Dylan is in a happy mood.

Hey, please go get checked out, I've had spots in my vision caused by several different reasons but its better to be safe than sorry! Hows you bp? Can you describe the spots.:flower:


----------



## wild2011

theres actually a section in us uk girls notes about them, saying to get seen , though i spose its hard to describe them as at this stage were also expected to get dizzy spells, and urs r likely to be worse with twins, better to be on the safer side, hope u feel better when u wake up tho xx

mummy i had muffin, and a crunchie choc bar just now, im making curry later, very spicy one too i fancy it lol


----------



## 24/7

Day 6/7 is now over!! :D:D Popped to M&S on the way home, to get some chicken, and got there and thought to myself, meh.... I deserve some nice dinners, so got a nice piece of beef for tomorow, so aberdeen angus burgers, coleslaw, salad and salsa for monday, and some more chicken for another day. Now all I need it OH to actually come home on time to eat them!! :D It is very pricy though, I wanted to cry when it was time to pay, but nevermind, a nice treat!! xx


----------



## wild2011

i can imagion, our locla tesco closes next sunday, its right on the doorstep in walking distance, and i like to go regulalrly to buy fresh healthy stuff, and its going ot be closed till autumn at the earliest were having a huge "biggest one in wales" one rebuilt, but in the meantime im doomed lol, im gutted.


----------



## 24/7

Our little shop nearby is a Waitrose, used to be M&S to and then it closed. :(
How far away is next nearest wild? xx


----------



## heyyady

The spots are those little floaters around the edges- kind of like the cartoon version of seeing stars. my BP has been a consistent 115/70. I did have a problem with hypoglycemia in both my other pregnancies, so maybe I've developed that again? anyway, so far so good today, so we"ll see. 

My sister didn't get in til after 3am, so I'm waiting for her to be a non-zombie so we can go shopping! first time I've seen her since the weekend we found out I was pregnant, and I can't wait to show off my bump! lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

hi ladies! just coming in to update a little. the test went okay. i didn get sick. they only had the orange kind, again! :sick: my sugar levels was at 92 before the test. but by the 3rd hr i wasnt feeling AS crappy as i was the first hour, so i'm hoping thats a good sign. i was starting to feel nauseous and super tired so the one lady let me and OH go into a little back room and lay down. the doctor's office isnt open until monday so i dont think i'd hear anything until then.
on another note. i've decided not to have a babyshower and just buy everything ourselves. we got sooo much from milo's a lot of it went unused because we just had too much of stuff.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

30 weeks...it feels great!! Knowing there's so little time until she gets here is great...maybe I should finish getting ready for her, lol. I have her wardrobe, but NOTHING is put together yet. The crib is still in pieces, the swing isn't put together yet, I have nothing but my hospital bag done...probably because I'm in transition between houses and all my baby stuff is at my old house because I have no room at my not-so-new house, lol.

I should probably get started on that.

Here's my 30 week shot. Can't believe I have less than 10 weeks to go!
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks - Speck.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## heyyady

My new answers for the dumb ass pregnancy questions I get.

"Are they natural?" Nope. They're plastic.

"How many are there?" 9. I decided Octomom was getting too much attention.
...
And my all time favorite question....
"How old are you?" Come here. Nope, closer- I'm gonna kick your ass.


----------



## mummy3

Hey :rofl: those are some great answers!

Brandi, nice bump! I'm the same, none of Eilidh's stuff is really put together yet but we do have everything now:thumbup: Good luck with the moving, did you settle on middle names for Anberlin?:flower:

We had a great time shopping today, got a wii after hubby going on about them for forever and i must say its a big hit, esp with little guy which is a surprise. I got some gorgeous grey ugg boots as well:cloud9:

Learned today there is such a thing as a child tax credit over here, which is upto $1000 per child, so off to see if we eligible. Lol after all that talk the other day we still haven't managed to figure out the rebate:dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have absolutely everything, just none of it put together. I'm going to move it all during March Break when I don't have to go to placement and don't have the kids. I need tools to put the crib together anyway, and I don't have any.

As for middle names...nope, not yet. I still want Olivia Blaire, but lately have really been favouring Alexandra Danielle. My two favourite hockey players are Alexandre Burrows and Daniel Sedin. The only things holding me back are my husband, who hates the player name idea and that my younger cousin is Alexander Daniel.

Mike still likes Maria Claire, or any Maria __aire combination. He thinks it sounds really nice and flows well and really believes I should have Maria in there. Maria is my mother's middle name and my grandmother's first name. I like the combination too, but I just think Maria Claire is too popular and old-fashioned for a unique name like Anberlin.

In the end, she'll probably end up being Anberlin Maria Claire unless we can agree on something else.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Lovley bump Brandi :)
If u makes u feel better i have nothing ready or put up or packed & have no intentions of doing so till i finish work :)


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> Our little shop nearby is a Waitrose, used to be M&S to and then it closed. :(
> How far away is next nearest wild? xx

too far too walk , and atleast 3 buses away, taxi would be about a tenna each way, and with the kids and shopping id need a bus pmsl, our cars in having lots of work and others being sold so im on foot at the mo, we have a lidl and iceland on doorstep, lidl ok for fresh but im not an iceland kind of person i like home made food not pre packed processed. so no good for us :shrug:


----------



## wild2011

and yes am up at silly o clock, insomnia has set in!


----------



## Wiggler

I still have nothing for bubs, getting the pushchair and carseat next week though and don't have to worry about the moses basket as my mum is sorting that out, getting everything else at the end of next month :)
I'm not enjying being this unorganised, When I was expecting Dylan I had everything I needed by now and his room was decorated and everything. 

Ooooh, OH has just come in and asked if I want Mcdonalds for breakfast, YUM!!!! I have been wanting a Mcdonalds breakfast for sooooo long.


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://i54.tinypic.com/23tgkuf.jpg


----------



## fiveoyea

BrandiCanucks said:


> I have absolutely everything, just none of it put together. I'm going to move it all during March Break when I don't have to go to placement and don't have the kids. I need tools to put the crib together anyway, and I don't have any.
> 
> As for middle names...nope, not yet. I still want Olivia Blaire, but lately have really been favouring Alexandra Danielle. My two favourite hockey players are Alexandre Burrows and Daniel Sedin. The only things holding me back are my husband, who hates the player name idea and that my younger cousin is Alexander Daniel.
> 
> Mike still likes Maria Claire, or any Maria __aire combination. He thinks it sounds really nice and flows well and really believes I should have Maria in there. Maria is my mother's middle name and my grandmother's first name. I like the combination too, but I just think Maria Claire is too popular and old-fashioned for a unique name like Anberlin.
> 
> In the end, she'll probably end up being Anberlin Maria Claire unless we can agree on something else.

I went a little crazy and wanted everything ready by 28 weeks. I was born at 28 weeks and my sis was premature and both of her kids were too so I just wanted to be prepared. I did the whole nursery by myself with exception tp putting the hard wood floors down and doing the custom closet which my hubby did...but I painted... painted a wall mural, put all the nursery furniture together and decorated... it's all done and her clothes are washed and ready to go... we do still need the crib mattress but she won't be staying in there for the first couple of weeks anyways so i wasn't too worried about that ... probably should go ahead with it..

Also we finally decided on a full name so that's good too... it took a while..lol

and baby shower is in 2 weeks ..i wanted it to be before i was too miserable :)


----------



## Wiggler

I am sooooo uncomfortable right now, baby feels sooo low that I think he/she may fall out :rofl: 
Going to relax and try to take it easy until OH comes home, whenever that will be. 

My Mcdonalds this morning was sooooo yummy, double bacon and egg mcmuffins are heavenly!

Finally sorted out the room plan for Dylans room so we can fit the cot, his bed and chest of drawers in there, its going to look really odd, but as long as we cn squeeze everything in there thats all that matters.


----------



## wild2011

i got achy bump today, weve had some stuff pinched from our garden this morning, so got police claling in at some point to log it, fecking scrap metal vans are doing my head in i know exactly whos taken the stuff and it will set us back 300 to replace minimum. grrrrr

feel bllurr and cant be arsed to move need a bath but it isnt happening


----------



## Wiggler

OMG Wild, thats awful!! :hugs: I hope they get caught, theives make me sick!

My poor bump and back have been sooooo achey recently, no tightenings or anything, I think its where baby is laying against the seperation in my tummy muscles :( 
Going to talk to the midwife when I see her in a few weeks to see if there is anything I can do to ease it. 

Been a bit confused today, I'm wondering how on earth I managed to get a HUGE bruise on the back of my hand :S

x x x


----------



## Soph22

I have an achy bump today too. What is that? I'm wondering if baby is just pressing on some organ or something. Trying to get him to move, but so far he's stubborn. Not sure if that's it anyway. 
we got a new bed and I'm still adjusting to it. Waking up a lot at night because my back hurts. I know it will be wonderful once I get adjusted though. 
So happy to have tomorrow off of work! Yay presidents' day!


----------



## mummy3

Wild thats awful, people seem to think they can just take rather than go out and get their own:growlmad::hugs:

Wiggler, that breakfast sounds heavenly. I had a huge chocolate cake to share with the kids:blush: Hope your OH gets home soon for you.

Milo, nice bump hun!

We were starting to panic a bit with getting things ready, time seems to be moving really fast and suddenly 30 weeks is here, Anja being born at 33 weeks gives me 3 weeks to get ready:wacko:


----------



## mummy3

New, not heard from you in a while, how you getting on hun? Any crazy shopping sprees this weekend?:flower:


----------



## Wiggler

He's home now, but he was out for soooo long that I have had no me time this weekend, I really missed it and now I won't have a chance to pamper myself until thursday!!! Also he is helping his friend again next weekend so I told him he has to buy me something nice! :rofl:

Mmm choccy cake! I love choccy cake, but I can't eat too much sweet food so only have a bite here and there when OH has some.

Mummy do you have a lot to get ready? Get the whip out and set your OH to work!! :haha:

x x x


----------



## wild2011

yes its pants, i hope they get caught too, dh is on his way to italy so just me and the kids . feeling ickly again tonight,


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry mummy.... I was lost in here trying to catch up lol.. no not really, the drive over killed me Friday, the shopping killed me yesterday and then my mam dragged me out again today Im literally walking dead on my feet :( 

Amazed... went to Manchester first thing, wedding dress sorted no hiccups, met my group of bridesmaids, we got our shoes in the first shop, first shoe we tried and we all match!!! Then went with my mum and little sister to sort out them for that wedding, mum needed a fascinater and Gill needed a bridesmaid dress for her cowbag bridesmaid... it took ALL DAY! I was so so so sore when we got back to my mums, then we ended up going out within the hour to celebrate my dads birthday, lovely but I was just so tired. Woke up this morning and first thing I thought was 'oohh yay no plans I can rest before I drive home'... came down and my parents had promised Joshua a day out arghhhhhh My back is pure agony, the BHs have been tear jerking, his wriggles have been hurting no idea what he is doing in there and I am so tired. I have absolutely no strength in my legs at all, and to add to it all I still feel poorly and crap! lol... and moan over

Right what did I read, ermmmmmmmm

Great bumps milos and brandi! Yay for us that are reaching 30 weeks :) those not starting the nursery yet if you got your stuff get cracking lol Im all set I think :) Lucky fantastic news about work hun, and arghh who has 10 shift lefts??? nearly there hun!! Wiggler hope Dylan is settling ok for you tonoght and sleeps well. Joshua is super hyped up because he is at my parents and they are a nightmare (any first time mums so sorry but grandparents are a nightmare!) Sorry ladies my head is starting to draw a blank! Oh mummy you got a wii.. yay!! Joshua loves ours! Im ok occassionally but it does bore me lol Im not a gaming person lol

Oh right its time to get more paracetamol, Ive been clock watching for an hour. My parents suggested I stay for the week being half term lol... nooooooooooo I need to go home and have a break doing the housework or something rofpmsl I will take Joshua to see his cousins in the morning then head off home me thinks. Got MW on Tuesday then will see what the rest of the week brings hopefully get Joshua's room put back together bless I dumped loads in there that needs to go in the loft so want to tidy up there.

Hope everyone is well and :hugs: for those feeling a little crappy. The 2nd tri bloom doesnt last long no lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Wild sorry hun, arses who stole your stuff!!! Are you going to miss hubby or enjoy the peace hun?? Hope you feeling better soon, this crappiness is spreading and its not good for any of us xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Hellooooo! wow what a weekend, 1st let me catch up with you ladies!

Aasirie, loving the sling pics from yesterday, baby looks so comfy! X

DM, Gorgeous pics of Harry too! X

Tor, hope you had a good day today with uni mates, how did you break it too them or did they guess!? X

Fifi, hope the dinner went well, whatever you decided to cook! X

B Bear, your dog looks a bit confused dressed up! lol, how did the prospective horse sale go?
X

Starry, hope you have felt better today X

Sofi, Glad all ok with Jake! Reading the earlier posts i was worried! Cheeky monkey just hiding bless him! X

Rachyandbump! Welcome! X

Hann, glad your meal was nice! where you getting prenancy pillow from? X

Clare, loving all your kicks even if it is keeping you awake! X

Anna, hope you had a good day today. X

Mrs Wez, loving that you asked what a knob was! lol x

Doodles! Hi! 

Mummymarsh, love relaxing weekends! im great at doing sod all!

Well! That wasnt as bad as i expected!!
Ive had a LOVLEY weekend!

Yesterday me and my mum visited my cousin , shes just had her 2nd baby girl, and she was 10 days old, 5lb 3 when she was born and tiny! Her names Lottie and she was beautiful, i felt very clueless when i held her (i dont have much baby experiance yet!) but it was lovely and made me very impatient to meet my little flump!
Then last night we had a lovley Indian takeway and i honestly havent enjoyed food so much since before i was pregnant! I did eat rather a lot!!

Today me, my mum, and one of my best friends who is 5 weeks behind me went to the baby show and it was brilliant!

Here is a list of what i got...
Tommee tippee digital moniter £45 (usually £65)
a baby carrier, £25 (usually £50
a doorway bouncer £19.99 (apparently i loved mine when i was a baby!!)
a baby grow which says "i only cry when ugly people hold me" (a jokey thing!!)
3 bibs, one saying "ive just done 9 months inside" one saying "have patience mummy and daddy are learners" and the third one one saying "i pee, i poo thats all i do!!"
got some fleecy bankets 3 for£10 
a changing mat £
A nursing pillow £15




Got some freebies such as bottles, bibs, pacifiers etc. It was a great day and there were some great offers expecially things like funiture, moses baskets, prams/travel systems etc

I probably got some more stuff but ive forgotten!
They had such lovely things, had i known if i was having a boy or girl then probably would have bought more!!

On the way back we stopped at a big asda home store and i got some maternity bits (george have a sale on at the mo!) and some tiny hungry catapiller vests and a pram suit all in the sale!

It was such a lovley girly day! Im now home waiting to show my OH everything (hes been to football today) 

im so happy!!!:happydance:


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: new


----------



## melissasbump

ooops sorry... wrong thread!!!!


----------



## wild2011

is that in the wrong thread by ne chance ???????????


----------



## wild2011

hahahahah thought so :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hun and :hugs: to you too!

I need more sleep lol drifted off earlier while my parents cooked but think it just made me feel worse lol I hate shopping so so much! lol Mum bought some cheesecake today but Im too tired and urgh to eat it lol Joshua is eating his portion, my portion and his little brothers portion lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

melissasbump said:


> ooops sorry... wrong thread!!!!

lol glad you had a good weekend anyways lol xxxx


----------



## wild2011

lol, the past few days ive felt sick come 6 o clock, if i eat it gets worse and if i dont i feel worse, then i fall asleep wake up thirsty and it starts all over, nothing eases it, back hurts wherever i sit/lie down..im a way off 30 weeks yet, but seriously feeling every ache and pain. hope its just a few bad days cos i cant see me coping like this.


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler will try the whip, not sure how he'll respond:haha: The cot is still in its box as is the carseat. The chocolate was the biggest thickest thing I've ever seen lol, but too rich to have a lot. With the bruise, goodness knows hun, I get random bruises all the time for no reason!

Wild, are you glad of the peace with DH being away or missing him like mad? I always find the first day is fun, after that down hill lol.

New, wow getting tired just reading that! Hope you can get a weekend or even 5 minutes to rest soon hun:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I forget sometimes we're all staggered. I hope it passes for you hun and holds off for a few weeks at least! Sickness has kicked back in, its like MS blurghh.. gagging on toothpaste and strong smells etc :( Im hoping this tiredness and roughness is more to do with all the travelling and shopping Ive been forced into more than how my 3rd tri is going to be! Im going home tomorrow and have 2 weeks peace and nothing to do (maybe a spot of work if Im called in) but Im hoping I start to feel better!


----------



## wild2011

not missing him yet, possible will shortly, kids are off school for a week so theyll no doubt drive me insane and ill be wishing he was here to take over for half hour. 

just failed ot eat my dinner, made me gag, i cant find ne thing to satisfy me, so i end up not eating once ive made it.

ive got no excuse as to why like this as ive been home all weekend and not done much.please third tri dont stay this way lol

new hun hope its just that uve over done it with the shopping and u feel better soon, but if i rmember rightly youve been like it for a few weeks on and off so im not hopeful for me either looks like im following in ur footsteps lol


----------



## mummy3

Here is my 30 week bump pic! Can anyone spot where the baby's gone?
 



Attached Files:







30 week bump.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 4


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah Wild been rough for least 2 weeks, but not been right since I got the cramps starting at 26 weeks :( but since Christmas I havent had a minute to myself with Joshua's committments and my sisters wedding and getting the baby things ready etc etc... wishful thinking that a few days rest is going to help lol I had a rought 1st tri, a slow starting blooming 2nd tri, I really deserve a simples 3rd tri lol 

Mummy, have you got a 2nd tri bump pic for me to compare it too lol you look like you dropped loads! lol


----------



## mummy3

This is 22 weeks:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







amy bump 22 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## new_to_ttc

Blimey o'reily lol baby has really snuggled in lolol


----------



## mummy3

New it does sound like you're trying to do too much, is there anyway someone can help you more? :hugs: Really hope you get your uneventful 3 rd tri hun!

Wild that sucks you feel sick again, how long is your hubby away for?:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

No Im kinda the crutch of the family and end up helping everyone and forgetting myself! Once i go back to Wales Im so independant its me against the world lol I hate asking for help lol I just keep going till I drop.. Im starting to drop but hey ho, not long to go :)

Wild try going back to basic foods to get some food in and build it up from there. Nothing worse than cooking to put you off eating I think!


----------



## wild2011

a week roughly, hopefuly not more. god nothing is as bad as first tri lol, if i keep thinking back to that maybe now will feel like a walk in the park, i thoroughly enjoye second tri till the last few days but im almost aboard 3rd tri and its shit already pmsl. see wasnt long ago i was saying wont be long we will all be moaning with 3rd tri.


----------



## wild2011

mummy louvly bump, mines just stupidly massive :blush:


----------



## new_to_ttc

but but but my 2nd tri had onlyjust kicked in as I appraoched 3rd tri.. no fair lolol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

lol lol lol :hugs: typical :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

mummy - lol. yep, definitely snuggled into your back. i would give to be that small again. haha


----------



## new_to_ttc

i'll have to take a picture I dont think Im that much bigger than i was at Christmas but boy he feels so heavy. I cant sit legs together bump is too heavy, but if i have them slightly apart he kicks my cervix and it feels soooo uncomfortable lol.. I have to sit with a pillow between my legs lol I dont remember any of this with Joshua, my mum was saying I didnt really bump out with him until about 35 weeks so was more comfortable lol


----------



## 24/7

NEW - HAVE A REST WOMAN!! :growlmad:




Seriously, you sound like you need one. :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Wow new! Your weekend makes me tired just reading about it! :hugs:

Wild - I hope the kids behave while your OH is away, and I hope the horrible sicky feeling goes away soon!

Mummy - Where are you hiding the baby in that bump pic!! :haha:

I'm sooooo sleepy, I really need a days rest, can;t wait til Thursday!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: Thats what I went to work for, a rest lol now i given it up for a few months i got no chance lol Now im just mum, daughter and sister lolol... 'me' has gone until jan 2012 lol


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler ty hunni,

yes new deffo time for a piccy, ill do one soon, if i can fit it in one shot hahahahahha


----------



## new_to_ttc

:haha: just put up the stills... u can get 5 per post Im sure we can piece you together lolol


----------



## mummy3

Lol ladies, I believe there's a very big baby in there:haha: I gained 10lb between the 2 pics as well!

New, wild, wiggler, lets see your pics:flower:

What was this amaing 2nd tri feeling you've all had?:winkwink:


----------



## Wiggler

OH thinks I just sit around all day pampering myself and resting, funnily enough when he gets home from work and I hide in the bedroom for 30 mins to lay down he always struggles to keep Dylan calm, which is pretty much how my WHOLE day goes! :dohh: 
I wish I could go to work to get a break :haha:

Oooh yes! Post piccies!! x x x


----------



## 24/7

Bump at 29+2.... He's definately growing!! :haha: xx


----------



## wild2011

ill do mine tomoz probs or maybe in a bit see how bad i look on camera lol

:haha: new,


----------



## Wiggler

I can;t post piccies for a few days, all the playing on Gemcraft is making my netbook slow as hell, don;t want to kill it by straining it to take piccies :dohh: I will try and wrestle OH's phone off him soon though :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

gained 10lbs??? amazing!! lol

I wouldnt say 2nd tri was amazing rofl but for a few days I did feel slightly radiant, skin was nice, hair was silky and I wasnt tired lol Didnt last long, Im spotty, malting and knackered again now :)


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump 24/7! It's so cute!

My bump still has a flabby bit at the bottom, I was hoping it would stretch out so it wouldn;t look so gross, but no such luck :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lovely bump 24/7... ok hang on let me go upstairs and take a picture.. mum and dad will think im going mad if I do it in here lol


----------



## wild2011

muffin top wiggler i know it well, when sprout turns transverse i get it, but it fills out as he changes position lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

ps i dont do the naked bump lol actually I think I have the same top on I was wearing in the sneaky bump shot my sister took in December, so you'll see I havent changed much lol


----------



## Wiggler

Ive decided if exersize and diet dont get rid of my gross tummy flab I'm deffo getting it sucked and tucked, I'll sell one of OH's kidneys to pay for it :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

today just took it, again lying down, and u can see on one side where he got his fat butt pressed against me, my bump is so heavy its ridiculous, wen i stand up it almost doubles :blush:

another biggy like chloe i think
 



Attached Files:







Image253.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wiggler

Your bump is lovely wild!

I'm very jealous of everyones lovely bumps... Time to sulk methinks :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Wow wild your bump is awesome! It looks really neat, but big.

24/7 that is quite the difference, very cute hun.

New, yep 10lb, I gained 4lb of that last week:haha: Pretty sure its all in my feet..

Wiggler, kidney selling?! Hahahahaha


----------



## wild2011

it hurts hun feel like im carrying a bowling ball, and would explain why my back hurts all the time lol


----------



## wild2011

thanks mummy, im deffo all front this time, no side wings lol. though my boobs are bursting out of ff cup yet in pic look flat chested, bump really has taken over, surely i wont grow ne more till last few weeks,...i said this 4 weeks ago and its deffo grown loads


----------



## MilosMommy7

wild - such a cute bump!!


yesterday me and OH went shopping and got tons of outfits. i'd take pics of them but there was like 7 and i dont think i wanna bore everyone. lol. and i also ordered her bouncer. i think after milo wakes up from his nap i'm gonna get her bedding put onto the crib.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Okies bump 1 is me 22wk+5 and picture 2 is today 30wk+1 I dont think i have grown that much, but then my weight is almost identical. I think Ive only lost about 4lb since that photo was taken, Ive maintained loads recently lol

Wild your bump is awesome.. Im too shy to do a naked bump picture lol I have sooo much hair growth because of the PCOS Im really conscious about it, even though its super fine now and hardly visable but I can see it lol
 



Attached Files:







bump 22wks+5 (450 x 600).jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 7









bump 30wk+1.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wild2011

i cna see growth hun :cloud9: fancy living in that top since xmas :haha:

i dont want to grow ne more :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

Nooooo the tummyache and backache are back again :(

I need one of those back massaging armchairs!


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump new!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I know I was just thinking lying here that I was in the same top lol although I was spending all week in work uniform I only have about 4 tops that fits they on rotate lol


----------



## wild2011

theres a gaming chair that does that in asda and i chased some kid off it last week cos i wanted a go and he was hogging it lmfao


----------



## wild2011

im the same im living in comfy pj bottoms and tops, but the tops dont cover all of bump, keep maternity ones for going out


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: meany mad lady!!! 

I would soooooo love a massage right about now the back ache is killing me, its all localised around my injury from the car accident so I dont think its going to get better any time soon lol

I just realised Im probably in the same leggings too rofl.. I only have 2 pairs of leggings ans 2 pairs of maternity jeans that fit rofl and the leggings are tight now they hurt my bump by end of the day lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

My poor jumper isn't faring well, as well as the hole in the armpit, the good cuff is falling apart too. Its the only jumper I have that fits, and its soooo comfy that I have decided I'm not going to chuck it out, its going to be my comfy indoors jumper, to go with my many comfy indoor trousers that are too ugly to be seen in public :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oooo love my maternity pjs they are uber comfy :) have 2 over the bump pairs that I live in lol


----------



## wild2011

ive got 1 pair of leggings that are srtill comfy and i spotted a tiny hole in crutch, so ive fixed it and will order more, all my maternity jeans fall off legs and bum and dont go voer bump ive lsot wieght everywhere and bump just keeps on popping x


----------



## wild2011

lol @ wiggler, 

new i have lots of new nighties non maternity just bigger ones and my normal pj bottoms just roll them under bump.


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - can definitely see the growth. i've been thinking i wasnt growing much either. but i totally feel fatter. lol


----------



## Wiggler

I only have 2 pairs of maternity trousers, one is a nice pair of under the bump jeans, I love them and save them for when I'm going out, the other is some jogging bottoms, they are all stretched and gross looking already so they are relegated to the super-comfy indoor clothes pile :rofl:

I did buy 2 maternity vest tops, but they may as well just be normal tops, they don't cover the bump at all. not going to waste more money buying more maternity stuff though


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im not over keen on under the bump clothes! Feels uncomfy although when my leggings are tight its a relief lol I was thinking of trying some maternity leggings because if I go up a size they just going to be too big everywhere else lol I just dont want to spend too much on maternity clothing as Im not going to need them for longer, tops I can keep wearing but not trousers.


----------



## wild2011

i had a look on one of my catalogues (simplybe) and they have a few new maternity bits in, im gunna treat my self to some maternity hareem trousers they have for the last 3-4 weeks ill wear them with flippys and long lenth vests, theres a dress i adore too, was going to go out with a group of friends 2-3 days before term for a meal as i wont want to go out when bubs is here. so not sure weather to treat myself


----------



## wild2011

maternity leggings r cheap in peacocks and george hun x


----------



## Wiggler

I hate the feeling of tight clothing on my bump so under the bump is perfect for me, my worst nightmare was being on monitering when I was having Dylan, the straps were soo tight it felt horrible!


----------



## new_to_ttc

For my birthday Ive asked for mothercare vouchers so i can get loads of nursing vests lol They have great tummy support, plus nursing clips for an easier life lol but I should be able to wear them long after I have finished nursing, although judging by the prices they sell at on ebay I may sell them after lol


----------



## wild2011

lol new, wiggler i hate under the bump wen im home my bump is hanging out but when im walking around i like the comfort and support of over bump, but jeans these days only cover half the bump or is that cos mines so big lmfao


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh yeah I'll just get them from peacocks. although George had a white nursing vest in but not my size so i was going to call into another store on my way home tomorrow to see if they did my size, so might just get leggings from there :)


----------



## wild2011

yes they were reasonably priced hun,. x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wild!! probably because you are blooming :) I bought loads of over the bump knickers from Mothercare, they were great but are starting to stop going completely over the bump pmsl I just dont feel secure in anything under the bump lol


----------



## Wiggler

Wild, at least your bump will never be bigger than octomums

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSt4Ck0Kn2psvK2Sc21KZSoqXqSBAqEZMqcJ0MJ8gK-lH9utIQJUQ


----------



## wild2011

oh i dunno turn her on her back and mines not far behind :haha: :haha: not that shed get back up off her back ;)


----------



## mummy3

Wild, you chased a kid in asda? :rofl:

I'm another one who lives in Jammies, I rotate the hoodies and tops and have a fave jumper too that is completely dead now and is very off white instead of white:blush: 

New, there is a big difference between the 2 pics, your bump is much higher and the rest of you looks much smaller, all in all a very neat bump hun! 

Instead of nursing vests how about layering or a bfing cover? Must confess I'm a if the baby's crying whip up the top wherever type:haha: Yet to flash though! 

Anyone found a pair of mat leggings that are actually comfy? I've tried 2 different pairs and they suck lol


----------



## Wiggler

I couldn;t imagine lugging a bump that size around! Her back must have KILLED!!


----------



## mummy3

Finally got hubby up to build Eilidh's cot, he's moaning its complicated now, the mans an engineer :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Men eh? Useless! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

i didnt chase him :blush: i stood with my arms folded and told him i was in need more than him and gave him evil looks, he soon ran off :haha:


----------



## mummy3

This coming from the man who said it would take 5mins, they have no idea do they?!

:shock: octomum, that just looks painful


----------



## mummy3

Child intimidation wild :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

imagion trying to bf that many :haha:


----------



## wild2011

mummy3 said:


> Child intimidation wild :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

It was bad enough when i was full term with Dylan, a few of my bigger stretchies split open, it was sooooooo sore :(


----------



## wild2011

did i forget to mention that last week my darling husband NOT decided to annouce to my bf that i would be preg one more time but next time with quads! i beat him with my shoe! not a chance in hell, he then got locked out after football practice :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler your stretchie split open? Omg that sounds seriously sore! 

Wild mine would be getting more punishment than that if he brought up quads, imagine 4 10lb babies in there:wacko:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wild you are terrible!!! ha ha poor child lol

Mummy I havent tried maternity leggings yet lol

Im not adverse to whipping up my top pmsl, but I figure its going to be warmish spring/summer, so vests will be ok with a cardigan and well I might as well get nursing vests just to make my job easier lol I do have a whatsit thingy you cover yourself with lol


----------



## wild2011

omg nooooooooo i dont want ne more 10lb babies, 5lb like leila will do she was a baby forever, funny tho my small baby is now my only little chubber( SHES NOT BIG BUT COMAPRED TO THE OTHER 2 SHE IS LOL)


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

OH keeps saying about how he wants 4 kids, and its no secret that I want 3, so once again i have changed my mind and decided that if I can handle 2 kids OK without ripping my hair out I will be having another :) My pelvis doesn;t seem to be getting worse so hopefully it shouldn't get worse than this if I get pregnant again.

Watching Casualty on catch-up atm. is it wrong that I have a crush on Charlie? :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im prebooking an 'average' baby too, no biggy baby here pleases lol


----------



## wild2011

im saying nothing :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No thank you! I don't want to imagine that! I'll stick to my 6 pound babies, one at a time!

On the menu tonight is cheeseburgers and steamed veggies. My prediction: Isaiah eats all his cheeseburger and leaves his veggies, Zoe eats all her veggies and leaves her cheeseburger.


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - yea a few on each side split open, they are mega stretchies, 1cm wide each! They are coping really well this time so far, and none of my stretchies have turned pink again! YAY! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

im just thinking about getting my milkybar buttons out of the fridge lololol Although thinks I should at least try some cheesecake as my parents bought it just for me and so far only Joshua has eaten some lol


----------



## wild2011

my oldies have started to turn pink but i knew they would, never get ne new ones tho and they go silver really quicky they dont bother me


----------



## wild2011

i want grapes but have none

well i have bum ones but thats a different kettle of fish...:lol:


----------



## Wiggler

haha, i don;t think bum grapes will be quite as yummy as normal ones :haha: x x x


----------



## wild2011

i agree with u on that


----------



## new_to_ttc

this might come as a bit of a surprise, but I got some cold crisp sweet grapes here if you want them :) they just under the bag of buttons in the fridge, pass us the buttons when you get the grapes pleases :rofl: 

I had my mam inspect my stretchies earlier and she said they still very pale/silver and not spurted back up yet yay :)


----------



## wild2011

chucks buttons at new, and munches on some nice cold grapes ta hun lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol no probs, fanks :) lol Want a button??? mmmmm white choccy mmmmmmm discovered the other day baby loves white choccy lol Joshua gave his brother a bit of his and I was hooked I erm mean fidget was hooked....

Oh oh oh oh by the way.... fidget has been named :) I think he got a name and its NONE of the ones I been toying with :rofl: I discussed it with my friend at home and it was perfect, discussed it with my mum and she cried and said it was perfect and asked me to keep it to myself until he comes along, so Joshua doesnt know either (he'll blab lol)... oh but do I tell you ladies lolol


----------



## Wiggler

I need to find somewhere that sells really nice grapes. The ones I bought at the local market made my mouth feel really dry :(


----------



## Wiggler

tell us or we will come steal your white choccy buttons!!! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler said:


> I need to find somewhere that sells really nice grapes. The ones I bought at the local market made my mouth feel really dry :(

Morrisons, in a bag not punnet THE ONLY place to get nice grapes lol


----------



## wild2011

yes tell new ive chosen mine but dh wont confirm if hell let me keep it or not so im waiting patiently.


----------



## Wiggler

Awww, there is no Morrisons in this stooopid city :(

Migth have to try M&S grapes, M&S stuff is yummy! x x x


----------



## wild2011

i hate white choccy


----------



## new_to_ttc

As we all know Im not a big chocolate fan, but occassionally I do get drawn into milky bar lol... not the cadbury dream crap though urghhh lol milkybar have brought out giant buttons and they on offer so had to buy them today lol


----------



## wild2011

giant buttons r amazing but not white ones lol


----------



## Wiggler

OK new, tell us or we will steal your grapes!!! :haha:

We have a girls name now and a boys name, which I am seriously considering. but if bubs was born now we have names!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww but I havent 'confirmed' it with my friend lol 

ok ok.. Im going to name fidget after my daddy, but he has no idea!! So fidget is baby George Edward xxxxx


----------



## wild2011

awwwww x love it

i have a strong feeling sprout will be an Alex


----------



## Wiggler

aww! Thats a lovely name!!

Bubs is either Aiden (I think) or Charlotte :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I love Alex :) Its super popular round here though so wasnt an option for me lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww both lovely wiggler hun! I dont know how your managing to stay so calm being team yellow lolol


----------



## wild2011

Well i loved Alfie but a scruffy cow who lives a few doors down heard me say it was my fav choice had her baby last week and named him that, theres no way id want it now :haha:

i think with Alex i dont mind it being popular as its one of them names that will always be around, its not 100% cos dh is not sure. grrr lol

my firneds son is called Aiden wiggler nice hun xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

There are sooo many lovely names lol its super hard lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I'm not calm about being team yellow, I have had many heated rows with OH about me wanting a scan, but we 100% can;t afford it now with the BT vision pushing the BT bill up so I have to wait :(

I did think bubs is a girl, but recently I have been wanting to call him/her "little man" so i guess I must have changed my mind


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh hun, no more than 12 weeks and you'll know, its no time at all in the grand scheme of things :) 

Fidgets wriggles are getting really uncomfortable, he's a monkey lol


----------



## Wiggler

hehe, no more than 10 weeks i hope! 

This bubs is a hell of a lot more active than Dylan, especially the past 3 days, he/she is almost non stop moving! Dylan was soooo lazy, even poking my bump, playing loud music, me hopping up and down didn;t do anything, he would stay quiet pretty much until i was asleep :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

There are some gorgeous names here, Loving George new, goes really well with Joshua as well. Lol at more grapes, white chocolate is super yummy though.

Wiggler, I think you'll have a little Charlotte, also don't know how you can handle the suspense!

Wild, Alex is lovely, I would prefer it over Alfie but:growlmad: to the scummy neighbour.

Just disappeared to inspect the new cot, its up but for some reason theres a whole lot of unused parts:haha: Then Anja -Jo did a humdinger of a nappy.

Brandi your kids sound just like mine when it comes to eating.


----------



## wild2011

im ubber excited to find out wat team u r xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

My lady bits hurt, I assume its his hands or head as his feet cause riot around my belly button but I honestly feel like Ive been kicked between the legs and all bruised once his misson starts :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

arghhh my parents went to bed and left the tv remote on the other chair rofpmsl.. now I need to walk across the room how rude! lol 

I live on grapes hun lolol I dont think i will ever lose them I was hooked prepregnancy lol

We dont have many team yellow bumps do we??


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, since Dylan has been eating more his nappies are sooo vile :sick: But bless him, he is showing MEGA signs of nearing being ready for potty training, waiting til summer though cos i don't want him regressing after bubs is born.

I think if bubs is a boy I'll be super happy cos I know what to do with boys, but i will be a bit upset that bubs isn;t a girl. If bubs is a girl I will be super happy cos I will have one of each, a mini me, but i will be a bit freaked cos I don;t know what to do with a girl. lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

My mum asked me the other day, 'can you imagine yourself pushing a pram round yet'... she was shocked when i replied i cant even imagine having a baby in the house yet, some days when i wake up for a few seconds i forget Im pregnant, then panic sets in before calm lol The pram is least of my worries pmsl


----------



## wild2011

girls r easy hun, trust in meeeeeeee lol


----------



## Wiggler

Haha new, I'm the same, I forget I'm pregnant loads, then when Dylan is screaming his head off I think WTF have I done?!?! A tantrumng toddler and a screaming newborn? AM I MAD?!?! :rofl:

wild I worry about girls nappies, there are more places for poop to lurk in than with boys.


----------



## wild2011

yer theres that but its nothing least u dont get pee in eyes or squirting about lol.sienna has a sacral dimple so nightmare cleaning that out if she has runny poo. grrrrrr


----------



## Wiggler

I never once got peed on by Dylan, I nearly got pooped on once though, he did a squirty poop while I was changing him and it nearly reached the end of the changing mat!! I've never jumped back so fast in my life!! :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

3 kids in and i still can't imagine having a baby in the house again, so don't blame you:haha:

Wiggler, when i first had my son it was omg what do I do with it, I'm from a load of girls and had a daughter. Wild, you're gonna find it very strange!

Anja's nappies are vile as well, how can such small cute people produce such eww:wacko:

Our washing machine has just decided to leak everywhere so now have to wait for the washer man all week:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Oh yea, mummies of boys... is it normal for my 2 year old to have.. erm... morning glory?


----------



## mummy3

Ooh my son was a bugger for peeing on people, he got his sister in the face at 3 weeks old:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

mummy, hope the washer man comes faster than the dryer man did! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol when Joshua was little he had tight foreskin so his pee sprayed like a water feature in a garden rofl, if he pee'd everyone got a share :haha:


----------



## wild2011

thanks for reminding me mummy, ill not thank u for that at a later date tho lo :haha:

its mad cos i am quite nervous about it, but before i had my girls my best friend had 3 boys and i didnt batter an eyelid at changing them or anything like that, but it seems a life time ago was like 10 yrs back lol


----------



## mummy3

More than normal wiggler. Ruaridh gets "big penis" as he calls it when he wakes up and also when he needs to pee. He announces that he has big penis pretty regularly when we go out as well:blush: :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

bubs will be ahving circum done soon after birth, u just reminded me to speak to doc about it lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im so glad Im not alone on the worry about having a baby in the house lol I feel more normal now lol


----------



## wild2011

i dotn think the girls will batter an eyelid lol


----------



## mummy3

yeah wild hope you have more luck getting him circed than we did, took 6 months to find a doc to do it. Turns out he had problems with his foreskin and would've needed it anyway. He never had probs after the op tho, no crying or soreness etc:thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

They were going to do Joshua, but in the end massage and treatment stretched the skin, now its near perfect he just pee's a bit of central but has no blockage, before not all the pee got out and he got loads of infections, ouchie!!


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: thats how I avoided being peed on when Dylan was little, if his pinky was perky I would hold a nappy over it until he peed to avoid having a facewash.

Glad to know his little erections are normal though, i didn;t think that happened until he was waaaay older


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lol wiggler, it doesnt stop, he'll just learn he can play with it and make it bigger as he gets older :haha:


----------



## wild2011

my firneds lil boys used ot have it wen little wiggler lol

mummy i shouldnt have a problem, its cultural for us and a requirement for dh, i just have to contact my gp and they refer us to a consultant at the hospital, htye try to do it as soon as possible, i would have it done staraight away but im homebirthing so will be a little later in,.


----------



## Wiggler

Nooo, my little man will stay innocent forever!!! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

i woke up once to a 4 yr old nephew humping his teddy, :blush: i think i was mroe embarassed.


----------



## Wiggler

I have to have bubs checked for a tongue tie at birth, Dylan has one, so does OH so chances are that bubs has one too. Dylans is too much hassle now to fix, they would need to knock him out, but bubs can be done within a few days of birth.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler best you can hope for is his innocence keeps him from doing it at the dinner table or worse finding a girly to do it for him lol...


----------



## Wiggler

Lmao, Dylan is obsessed with his willy, but he doesn;t touch it all the time anymore. I taught him it's not nice to touch the willy in front of mummy! If he finds a girl to do it for him they better be married! haha


----------



## mummy3

Lol is 3 too early to want to play with it? Roar's constantly down there

Wild my hubby is Jewish so we thought would be no problem, just wish we'd realised before he was born we'd have the problems getting it done.

New, no girly stealing my son:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont think i ever had any times of telling Joshua not to play with it lolol.... Im dreading the day I walk into the bathroom or bedroom when he has discovered what it can do lolol


----------



## wild2011

lol new, ewww

mummy, luckily my gp used to perform circs b4 he became a practive gp so he was able to tell me how it will all go ahead, i was really worried id have a 6 month + waiting for it and dh wants it done straight away, roudn here jewish get it done at somehwere other than gp or hospital, so theres not many wanting it done as most who do, muslims mainly, dont do it till later on like 8 yrs and have huge ceremony theres no way id allow dh to get sprout done that age. over my dead body!


----------



## Wiggler

You ladies are a bad influence, I promised myself an early night and I'm here chatting to you :rofl:

No point going to bed yet though, I'm not tired :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

im hanging but making most of dh free time


----------



## new_to_ttc

I slept all afternoon so a bit awake now lololol Im also hoping my friend gets online later so i can say hi, he left me an email on Friday which I only got today as my phone doesnt tell me about emails and he was worried about some stuff so want to catch him!


----------



## wild2011

i think u did more than catch him lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lolol... not this weekend i didnt Im a million miles away lol


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

So, I have to confess...

Yesterday I ate nearly a whole bag of pasta and a whole jar of pesto... :haha:

It was soooooooooo good


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Wild I got to behave all week!!! Its half term innit :( lol 

Wiggler urghhhh lol


----------



## Wiggler

I woke up this morning and wanted more and was soooo upset when I remembered I had scoffed it all!

I'm such a pig. But I need it to grow my pesto baby :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

You must have the strongest gut ever lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I always joke that I have a stomach of steel. When I was homeless I used to nick food out of the Iceland bins, it was still good, but cos the sell by date had gone it was chucked, I think all the out of date ham sarnies i made myself mean I can eat anything now with no ill affects.
Not including my the fact my bowels hate most veg though, been like that for most my life :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive always been a terrible eater. Dont know how many doctors my parents used to drag me to just to beg me to eat a meal a day oops! When I left home I was just always too busy for food, and Ive never really grown much love for food. I do eat more now than I have ever eaten, but keep it so simple and force myself to have a minimum of 1 meal a day. All these fancy foods and mixtures of flavours really turn my stomach lol Im soo content with a few veg and potatoes lol or bowl of baked beans lol


----------



## Wiggler

I was a fussy eater when i was little, then when I was about 10ish I started trying loads of new food and since then I have loved food, the fancier the better. I would love to go to a really posh restaurant one day, but their portion sizes are teeeeny! I don;t want to fork out a load of money for a tiny meal that wont even touch the sides.


----------



## Wiggler

Anyways my lovelies. bed time for me! Dylan will likely be up in 5 1/2 hours time so need to catch some zzzzzzz. x x x


----------



## mummy3

A whole bag of pasta and pesto? Defo a pesto baby there, good night hun:flower:

New, hahahahha yep you have to behave allllll week:haha: 

Hubby has broken the blender now:dohh:


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone, I'm back from my weekend trip... couldn't even begin to catch up here though, lol! Hope I didn't miss anything exciting.


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisa - how long did it take for you to get your 3 hr test results?


----------



## lisaf

they said 24-36 hours... I called my doctors office 48 hours after the test and they had the results but the doctor hadn't reviewed it yet.


----------



## MilosMommy7

alright. someone had told me that since it was done friday morning they mightve known the results that same day. i was thinking it be tomorrow until i heard anything.


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies!!! I hope everyone slept well :)

Well as suspected Dylan was up and ready to play at 5am! I don't mind too much though as he is in a fantastic mood. I'm considering taking the baby gate off his door soon as he goes to sleep so well, but the only thing putting me off is the thought of him running around the flat if he wakes in the middle of the night :rofl:
It would make it easier in the mornings though, instead of waking up and banging on his door to wake us up, he could go into the lounge and play with his toys, or come in and get us up.

I had a quick peek at the October babies thread and they are now up to the 25th, there will be November babies soon! Scary! 

What has everyone got planned for this week? I have nothing exciting planned, just got to do some food shopping tomorrow and buy the pushchair on Saturday and thats it. Thursday is going to be a "lay in bed all day and be a lazy cow" day, I can't wait! 

New - I've just realised, there is a Morrisons in Bognor and OH is taking Dylan there on thursday, how much do the yummy grapes cost? x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies :) 

I feel soooooooooooo rough today, everything hurts throat, head, ears, nose, back.. blurghhh :( lol I know they say paracetamol is safe, but Ive taken more this pregnancy than I did for either of my car accidents, I really dont feel very good about having to take it :(

Will be heading home this afternoon, just need to tidy up and pack first. I hate that long drive back, but it might not be as bad if its day light :)

Lisa did you enjoy your weekend break? Milos hope you get your results back soon so you know either way. Waiting is always the worst time! Wiggler I dont know how much the grapes cost lol it varies on how big the bag is lol... I usually get a HUGE bag rofl and it has never cost more than about £3 ish


----------



## Wiggler

Aww sorry you feel ill hun :hugs: I hope you feel better soon!

Got to find the motivation to do some tidying, the flat looks like a bomb has hit it :rofl:

OMFG, I just got all excited cos I got a parcel in the mail, and its from the hospital, I have to do the glocose test. BOOO, I have a horrible looking HUGE satchet of glucose stuff I need to take, but it does say I can have lucozade instead, guess which one I'm choosing!


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler, i feel full jsut reading how much pasta and pesto u consumed yesterday lmfao.

upstirs is tidy kids and me bathed and dressed, but downstairs looks like a bomb hit it, cant be arsed for a while tho.


----------



## new_to_ttc

You had it sent to your home? I had to go into the hospital and they made me the drink lol and I didnt get a lucozade alternative either lolol 

My mum did tell me to leave the mess in her house she'll do it later, but seeing how its mostly Joshua's I feel like I should do it before I leave lol 

Need to sort out my dads birthday present today too, actually will do that now lol Why are men so so hard to buy for? lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

morning wild :) Ive managed to get out of bed and do a few phone calls thats it lol Just about to kick Joshua into the shower lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I got a lovely letter, the yukky satchet and the bloods form. Gotta just have the drink between 7-9am in the morning then be at the hospital to have my blood stolen exactly 2 hours later :( 
The hardest part will be the bit which says I can't eat anything from 9pm the night before, going to buy myself something super yummy to eat for afterwards :)


----------



## wild2011

morning hun were all tucking into bowl of frosties, making myself eat something my house is freezing, brrrrrrr

i read that outside the uk they have the stuff sent to them, we just have to sit there for hours instead lol


----------



## wild2011

i have to be there 9am, they take bloods, then i dirnk the dreaded drink, then i sit there for couple of hours and have repeat bloods, didnt know they sent stuff out elsewhere. that would be much easier no sitting round for hours, mad tho cos u wont have bloods done before, and they should be comparing it to ur bloods prior to the drink...


----------



## Wiggler

They said i had to have it cos the bloods they took last week showed elevated glucose levels :(


----------



## wild2011

ooh ur having the second one, i see i see, it makes sense now,i thought was the first one, so they think u might have gd!!??

may explain the appetite lol


----------



## Wiggler

I don't know what one it is, but at my MW appointment last week I was asked when I last ate and drank before they took the bloods :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

My hospital set me free so long as I promised not to eat or drink lol So I went to the office did some paperwork then went to town did some shopping got back to the hospital with 10 minutes to spare ha ha Is a bit weird you wont have a fasting result for comparasion though!

Ive just ordered my dad a gift helicopter flight for his birthday lol He'll actually get to fly the helicopter rofl.. so when he books the date I'll give you all advance warning to keep in doors pmsl Bless he wanted to go into a helicopter so so much I think he's going to be chuffed lol


----------



## wild2011

aww new thats a fab gift,


----------



## wild2011

they wont let us leave here its their policy so ill be coofped up with sienna with me, how fun it will be and ur in the waiting room where all the 6 week early preg scans r waiting, so theyll no doubt speculating as to wether im 6 weeks with quads pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

I'm scared now :(

Aww new thats a lovely gift!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lololololol wild you'll scare them half to death with a bump like that in the EPU lol especially first time mums lol I was all set for a long wait so was a nice surprise when I was set free lol

Why you scared wiggler hun?


----------



## Wiggler

Beend doing some reading, if I do have GD apparently carbs are a no-go. How will i cope without pasta?!?!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

No point worrying about what ifs hun until you have the results, and any restrictions put in place are for your health and that of bubs so its all worth it. You'll find alternative food that you enjoy just as much. Anyways in a few weeks you want to start healthy eating, how much easier will that be if you're already weaned off the high carb high sugary foods :)


----------



## Wiggler

Good point :)

And I suppose I can still get my pesto fix by eating it straight out of the jar instead of on pasta :sick: :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

You're gross pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I have actually tried pesto straight out of the jar and its not that nice on its own. I heard its yummy on a lamb chop with some good cheese and a tomato slice on top so will have to try that :)


----------



## wild2011

urgh to pesto, same as new said no point worrying about the wat if's. xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Right guess i should pack and head back home. Anyone fancy doing the 2 hour drive for me? lol 

Catch you's laters, have a good day xxx


----------



## wild2011

no doubt ill be sat in this very same spot upon ur return have a safe journey home xx


----------



## Wiggler

Have a safe journey home new!

I finally pulled my finger out and did some tidying, only the lounge, OH has been told that he has to help with the rest when he gets home :haha:

He made me laugh so much earlier, I was telling him how tired I am feeling, and he said that I get the chance to relax all day (I wish) I get to stay in bed in the mornings (not asleep so it doesn't count) and he wishes he had these luxuries. I told him when he learns to grow babies in his belly he can have all the lay ins he wants, I'll even massage his rotton feet, for the first time ever he couldn't think of a reply!! :rofl:

So I'm deffo taking the plunge tonight and taking Dylans baby gate off! I'm also stopping naps completely now unless he REALLY needs one in the hope he will start sleeping until at least 6am again, and if none of that helps I will start pushing his bedtome back towards 8pm.


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler ur post made me laugh.x


----------



## Wiggler

Are you having a nice relaxing day Wild? x x x


----------



## wild2011

relaxing, ?? 3 kids running riot? ehhh? wats that ? lol

not really and still not got motivation to hoover lounge or polish etc, done everything else though and kids r fed.

i need mcdonalds, or a huge tub of icecream, and have niehter.


----------



## Wiggler

Hoovering and dusting can always be left til tomorrow if you dont want to do it today :)

Mmmm, Mcdonalds and icecream, I don't have any either :( waiting for the eggs to cool down so I can make a nice egg mayo sarnie. Hopefully Dylan will have some too, little monkey turned his nose up at lunch :dohh:

I've reclaimed the TV today, its normally got Cbeebies or kids TV on demand on, but as Dylan pays no attention to the TV most of the time (apart from the bedtime hour) I decided to put Come Dine With Me on in the background :)


----------



## wild2011

yay for being in chage of tv, ive got kids tv on and there nowhere to be seen, well i tell a lie they are sat at the dinning table playing hungry hippo and sienna is lobbing the balls everywhere, i have threatend that if there is even one missing theyll never play with it again lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hungry Hippos! I love that game!

Dylan is always losing bits of his toys, I find them everywhere, under my pillows, in the shower, kitchen cupboards... drives me mad!

Bubs is being a little fidget today, won't stop moving! He/she isn't using my ribs as a bumrest today though which is great!


----------



## wild2011

sprout is wriggling a fair bit today ive got 45 mins till i have 3 more kids to look after ohhhhhhhhhh the joys lol


----------



## Wiggler

Blimey! I hope they are well behaved for you hun! x x x


----------



## wild2011

if there ever is a such thing, 3 boys! urrrrrrrr hemmmmmmmmmm lol my girls always give thema run for their money ;)


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe.

Dylan has fallen asleep on the sofa, he looks sooooo cute. I tried the camera on the netbook to take some piccies and I was right, my netbook tried to self destruct :rofl:
Managed to get some piccies though, crap quality, but still cute.
 



Attached Files:







Image204.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2









Image206.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He's so cute!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im home, finally!!! I hurt now ach thats a long drive!

Dylan looks cute awwww lol Wild hope you having fun with a house full lol I just got enough time to have a drink and back out, just made it back in time for karate class lol Hiya Brandi, hows you? hows your placement treating you hun? all well I hope xx


----------



## wild2011

ur mad woman, no stopping u! lol

it feels like sprout and waters r bulging out my foof, i swear hes trying to break free,

we found out 2 weeks ago that my sil and bil were both expecting first babies, bot are around 20 weeks, and ive jsut had a call both r having girls. :wohoo: i so didnt want them to have boys, its so long since boy was born in the family, i desperatly wanted one first before them pmsl selfish me :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sprout would still be here first but huge congratulations aww lots of family babies!!!

Once I get trouble to karate I dont have to do much lol just sit and chat and try and stay awake rofl 

The paracetamol is taking longer and longer to break my fever, Im really struggling to keep my temperature under 38, I had 2 about 3pm just before I set off (mainly for my back lol) but my temp is still 38.4 its only come down 0.4 in over 2 hours grrrr and my back still aches damm this body lol


----------



## wild2011

just u keep on top of them paracetamol, i dont like taking en thign during pregnancy either but that other week when i was ill she was more concerned of what the temp would do to baby that the swine flu. hope it goes down dramatically soon xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I cant take any more until 7pm, its still 38.4, I feel so much hotter so it could be worse lol If I wasnt pregnant I wouldnt take paracetamol, but I know fidget cant tolerate the increased body temperature bless him!

Right karate time, this class doesnt have comfy chairs and a staff room so they'll be no resting lol I might have to go for a walk if my back keeps hurting. This isnt boding well for the drive at 36 weeks for the wedding is it lol


----------



## wild2011

urmmm no not really hun :lol:

have fun ;) x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hey new!

Placement is going well. I finally dented 100 hours in my 600 I need to graduate. I'm finally being assigned some more challenging work. I have a girl who has autism caused by a chromosome deletion and her education plan isn't working too well. The school wants to focus more on her behaviours which are beginning to get out of control again, so I'm being assigned (with assistance, of course) the job of setting up a program on behavioural intervention for her and new, innovative ways that we can eventually implement her educational aspects again. We tend to go over the same things every day with her, but we cannot move on. We've found that a lot of her "progress" is only due to the fact that we teach her on her terms and patterns, but she's unable to adapt to any other pattern.

For example, if we ask her to count to 7, and we tap the table with each number ( 1.......2.......3......etc), she can do it no problem, but if we speed her up ( 1...2...3...etc) she gets lost and has a meltdown.

So I'll be working with the principal, her therapists and the education coordinator to come up with a new daily program for her that focuses more on desensitizing her certain behavioural triggers, and eventually move in to getting her to adapt to new patterns in the hopes that she can pick up some new material.

How are you?


----------



## Wiggler

Today has been so great, Dylan was in a foul mood when he woke up from his nap but he was soon bck to his happy self when we made a mega-blocks chair for his favourite teddy, he also ate some of his dinner after being really fussy again for this past week! 

Them upstairs haven't banged down for a few days, even when Dylan has had a tantrum, or been using the walls as his personal train track or slamming doors, I think they are finally giving up their vileness!! From what I've heard her baby is due in July so maybe they have decided to grow the hell up!

Got a nice relaxing evening ahead of me, going to try to be in bed by 10pm too, all these late nights are really making me tired. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

That sounds like a really interesting case to be working on. Her triggers seem very severely grounded to routine. At least you're being challenged too, you can learn if you dont get opportunities like these! 

Im ok thanks hun, sick lol but hey ho lol If I could just have a break from either the tiredness, sickness or backache I think I'd cope better but having it all is slowly taking its toll. Hopefully a few days off work and a few days away from the chaos that is my home town will help :) although I got a job list as long as my arm to do here too lol 

Im kicking Joshua to bed in a minute he is super hyper lol Im going to enjoy some peace and quiet rofl


----------



## mummy3

Brandi, your placement sounds seriously interesting, is it the field you want to stay in after you graduate? Hope they are treating you well too after all you went through to stay on track.

Wild, 6 kids?!:hugs: Lol at least its practice for when the quads come!

New, wow woman you never sit still do you:wacko: That temp things been going on a while hasn't it? Is it due to flu? I know temps are a bit elevated when pregnant but not that high. Lol mines always around the 36 mark.

Wiggler, pesto from the jar :sick: It was the last meal hubby and I had before we had that norovirus 2 years ago, never could look at it again without feeling icky. I'm sure you'll be fine with the test and if not at least you will get proper monitoring and yep will kickstart your healthkick:thumbup:

With Dylans sleeping, what worked for us was a nap right after lunch at the 12.30 mark, for about an hour, then they sleep from 7 to about 6 ( 5 if the hubby wakes them banging about for work:dohh:) they are like clockwork now and not too much tantrums. It did take a week or so to work but made all the difference.

Eilidh feels so low today i think she may fall out, I can feel the head right there so going to ask them to check how engaged she is tomorrow. I felt this about 2 weeks before delivering the others so could be soon:wacko: Hubbys brilliant suggestion was to put a cork up there for a few extra weeks :rofl:

Ooh wild just noticed your getting the boy of the family:happydance: Thats exactly how I felt when my son came along, boys don't happen very often here either!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Maybe she is just feeling really crap and doesnt have the energy to bang down lol cant imagine for a minute a muppet like her would grow up that fast lol With a bit of luck mother nature has blessed her with all the morning and afternoon sickness, spotty skin, minging hair and stupid amounts of tiredness lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

sitting still??? now then whats that?? lol My temp has been up for about 6 days I think, but paracetamol was bringing back down under 38 until yesterday! 

The cork sounds like a good idea :rofl: men huh lol although I do hope she isnt engaging yet and stays put for another few weeks for you hun xxx


----------



## Wiggler

mummy3 - I hope bubs stays put for a good long while yet for you.

I tried set nap times with Dylan and it doesn't work, he just gets really upset, screaming and tantruming so the new plan is to let him crash out when/where he wants, his naps are much shorter that way too, he had a 30 min nap today and was so much perkier after than he normally would be after his mega naps. Ideally I would like Dylan to sleep until 6-6.30am, but any time after 5.30am is fine by me. 

new - I dont see her up there too often but when I have she looks rough as hell, it makes me feel so happy!! :rofl: I'm so mean, but I really don't care :)

It would seem that bubs can;t find a comfy position at the moment, he/she is having a good roll around :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I do plan to stay on this track, working with kids with disabilities. I'm going to start out in the educational setting and I hope to expand within the next two years. I plan to go back to school eventually and work on Autism and Behavioural Sciences diploma to become more qualified for a higher-paying job.

The most challenging is that this girl's triggers change all the time. The timing/pattern thing has been a constant and so far they haven't been able to work around or change it, so they're hoping for some fresh input from someone who just recently came out of theory for behavioural intervention (Good thing I passed Behavioural Management with 100%). Another one of her triggers is the number 4 and singing. If you ask her to count to four, she goes into a complete meltdown and starts shouting about firefighters and airplanes. This only began before Christmas. She also has a complete meltdown if you or someone else starts singing. She will try to attack and bite you to make you stop.

Overall though, she's such a sweet little girl. Honestly, I feel so much more fulfilled in my life and encouraged by this field since I started my placement at this school. The kids there are absolutely wonderful and so darn sweet and smart in their own ways. It makes me so sad to know that they are still treated differently by society. I really hope this continues to change one day.


----------



## mummy3

She sounds like she needs a lot of help, hope you can use what you've learned to make life easier for her:hugs: What do you want to do longterm education wise? I want to go back to uni eventually but it seems a long way off.

New, yeah might go for the cork:haha: nah looking at my bump I don't really need to check shes engaged, just wondering if I have a huge pelvis that she's disappeared into!

Wiggler, if it works go for it, every kids different its just figuring out how they work. :rofl: at the rough neighbour, must make you feel a million dollars


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, it really does make me feel good, she normally looks really pristine, and now she looks really gross. I've decided I am going to take more care with my appearance, I look rough as hell most of the time too. I found a place near my mums that does haircuts for £9 so going to go there soon and have the mane attacked, then going to steal a load of make up off my mum.
I am terrible at being a girl, lmao, I don't even know how to style my hair to get rid of frizz, and I don't know how to use most make up. I think I need lessons on how to be feminine!!


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful would be a good person to ask about hair and makeup:thumbup:

Personally, I need to get some, lol have absolutely no makeup here so not much help:blush:


----------



## new_to_ttc

wiggler I never wear make up lol you dont need make up to be feminine. hair is quite important but most of all its about posture and your speech lol ladies dont f and jeff lololol

awwww my little sister (one getting wed0 is trying for a baby and she assumed once she was off the pill 3 months it would just happen, she is on cycle 5 and already thinking the worse. Ive tried to give her some advice and tips, like she thought folic acid was only needed when she got pregnant, also told her fella to take zinc etc but they sound so defeatist, and only I know they are trying so she has no one else to turn to. Its hard when Im pregnant telling her it will happen, seriously she has seen my journey she should know it doesnt happen over night but because she has always been problem free lady wise I think she thought she'd get it easy.


----------



## Wiggler

I read the post hopeful did about hair and it was soooo complicated, I don't have time to do all that. 
Hopeful, if you, or anyone else has some quick hair tips it would be greatly appreciated.

I haven't worn my hair down for, erm, 5-6 years cos its so out of control (also cos I haven't had a professional cut in that long too, either me or OH just chops it) My poor scalp gets so sore where I just tie it back all the time, and I spend a small fortune on hair ties. 

I have lots of make up, but recently learnt that make up should be chucked after a certain amount of time if its opened so EVERYTHING apart from one unopened mascara needs to be binned :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There are certain interventions that I will need to upgrade every so often so my education in that sense will be ongoing. I will have to upgrade my CPR/First Aid training every 3 years and my Non-Violent Crisis Prevention Intervention every year. The CPI is a $400 a year upgrade, but it is mandatory to work in this field.

I will also be pursuing Signed Exact English courses this fall to expand my communication qualifications. SEE is a newer version of ASL (American Sign Language). The difference is that ASL signs only certain words to form a "broken sentence". For example, if you wanted to sign "I took my dog to the store", you'd sign the words "I took dog store" and the person you signed to would then interpret the sentence and form the understanding. If you signed "I took my dog to the store" using SEE, you'd sign the entire sentence, "I took my dog to the store".

SEE is what they're beginning to teach hearing impaired and communication impaired children to give them a better understanding of sentence and grammatical structure, so I will be taking my first course in September, and moving my way up with each class, right up to advanced. Each class is about $100.

Other than that, I will definitely be pursuing Autism and Behavioural Sciences in college within the next two years. Given that I cannot get anymore student loans, I have to save the money. The course is two years long and costs $4000. I can't remember offhand if the course includes IBI (Intensive Behaviour Intervention) and ABA (Applied Behaviour Analysis) but if not, I will also be pursuing courses and training in those interventions.

Overall, I'm pursuing a career working with those affected by autism and will pursue all training necessary to be successful in that field. By obtaining my Developmental Service Worker diploma right now, it opens up the opportunity to obtain a job that pays better than minimum wage, one that I can support my family on. At the moment, I could work in a residential facility or as an education assistant, among other things. I will more than likely continue as an education assistant for now until I can go back to school for ABS.


----------



## Wiggler

I hope your sis gets preggers soon, my best friends are TTC too and really down that it didn't happen straight away, they assumed it would happen straight away after seeing me get pregnant quickly twice. I've been giving them loads of tips, I hope it happens for them soon, they will be great parents! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

wiggler make up has a life date on the back, its a little tub with a number in it, if it hasnt got one then its way old ha ha but most things are 12 or 24 months, some only 4 months though! And brushes too, unless you clean them well they harbour so much bacteria. Im sooo not into make up, pre pregnancy I had lovely skin i didnt need it lol, hopefully it'll come back. If you go to the hairdressers, pay a bit extra for a restyle and have loads cut off, it'll bring your hair back to life then you can manage it and have it treated regular in a salon. Sometimes its worth paying a bit extra in a salon and having intense treatments, the cut and style last so much longer :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl if you asked me to name the top 10 people who I thought were least likely to be parents my sister and her fella would fill all 10 spots lolololol... I cant believe they are trying they soooooo not into this baby thing lol but they seem focused lol and have taken on board everything I have suggested and really tried so good luck to them lol, poor kid lol


----------



## Wiggler

Can't afford that sort of hair luxury, the place I'm going to is just a quick cut and blow dry place, the hairdressers round here make my eyes water with their prices so I need to learn to do it myself. I have naturally curly/wavy hair so if I could make it look nice without spending forever faffing around that would be nice. It looks gorgeous when its wet, but as it dries it turns into a frizz bomb. 
I am going to go to the cheapie hairdressers to keep the style and legnth maintained every time I go to my mums though, just seems easier than leaving it til it grows super long and wishing I could have it cut. lol


----------



## 24/7

I love doing my hair and makeup!! The smell of makeup made my MS ba in first tri, but thankfully that has passed now and I'm back!! I don't do anything for work but on days off I love it, I feel so different!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was gutted i had to have mine chopped off this pregnancy, but it was falling out in clumps and in such poor condition I was left with no choice. Its fast growing back thankfully I love my hair lol


----------



## Wiggler

When I get round to having my hair done and everything I shall post some before and after piccies for you lovely ladies :)


----------



## mummy3

Lol I wash my face, does that count? A nice moisturiser makes a difference, burts bees is good. For hair, mine is constantly in a plait. I'm going for a cut soon though:thumbup:

Brandi, sounds like you have it planned out. Have you thought about getting a degree in psychology? I did some at uni, sounds like it could be up your street.

New, 5months isn't long, even though can feel it. How old is your sis? hubby cousin twice got pregnant the same time as me and twice miscarried around the 10-12 week mark:nope:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have, actually. Psychology is of a great interest to me, and it may be something I pursue after I've finished all my autism pursuits. We covered Psychology, both Developmental and Abnormal, and I achieved a 98% in both. I love Psychology.

On another note, November 2011 babies are showing up. Crazy, eh?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...50-november-2011-babies-xx-4.html#post9297222


----------



## new_to_ttc

She is 27yrs (not much younger than I lol). Its not helping our older sister looks at a man and 9 months later out pops another baby, but think thats sods law! It'll happen, she is planning a wedding hardly the least stressful event now lol told her to stop worrying until that was over at least xx


----------



## Wiggler

Rightio ladies, I'm off to bed, going to get comfy and read a chapter or two of my book then head off to the land of nod! Sleep well everyone! x x x


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, good night, seems weird to say that when its only 2pm here:wacko:

New, omg thought you said your older sister looks like a man there :shock: Hope your sis conceives soon, another few months and she can get tests right? 

Brandi, november, thats scary! Not long for us I guess. Psychology is interesting but you defo have to have a knack for it and it seems you do. At uni they used to negatively mark us ( as in multiple choice and if you get one wrong you lose marks), used to make everyone study twice as hard tho lol. I did my final essay on schizophrenia, certainly opened the eyes!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! Hope all is well. 

I had my GD test this morning. It wasn't too bad actually. I didn't mind the drink. I hope I pass!


----------



## MilosMommy7

i got a call from the doctor's but they didnt leave a message so i called them back a little while ago. and they said my 3 hr test results were elevated as well. so now i have to go to the maternal fetal medicine place at another hospital :/ i knew something was wrong with the prgnancy. the entire time i kept havnig this "feeling" that something was gonna go wrong :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

*hugs* Milos. I hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## MilosMommy7

thanks hun! my mind is racing. idk how to feel about any of this.


----------



## luckyme225

Hope everyone is doing well, hopefully I will be able to catch up one of these days. The whole family has been stuck in bed all weekend. I hate not being able to take any good drugs, I've been absolutely miserable.

Milo- sorry you didn't pass the 3 hour test hun :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Oh milo:hugs: I hope the mfm will give you more answers and support.

Lucky, that sucks you guys have been sick all weekend, feel better hun:hugs:


----------



## wild2011

mummy lol @ the quad comments- stop already ur as bad as hubby :haha:.

dont take the engage thing too literally, the more u have the less likely u r of engaging till during labour i dindt with sienna till labour started and she was here an hour later. that scares me a bit but hey ho. :lol:

my first tri sickness is deffo back, nausea all evening/night long, feel shit in the day and no up and go but come 6 i feel truly ill. i had half a bowl of mulagtawny soup and a slice of wholemeal. 

milo sorrty bowt the test :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Ok- it took me 3 sessions to catch up to all of you chatterboxes! I can't even begin to keep track of who said what or when!! 

Too much pesto will make a green baby :rofl:

I envy you all your grapes (Eating kind not bum kind! lol) They give me horrid heartburn :(

I didn't let my kids give up naptime til they started school- they needed either the rest or just the plain quiet solitude of their rooms for a bit.

George is a wonderful name <3

So is Charlotte :) I may be kind of partial, though, as Baby B is Charlotte :) :)

I got a picture of my grandmother patting my bump the other night, so cute! Will get it posted soon.

We (Hubby and I) had a little melt down last night about not being
ready, either. We figured out we have 10 weeks 3 days at MOST. He said he wasn't this scared being air dropped into live combat! :lol:

I think I have most of their stuff purchased- just need to go through it all, wash it, organize it,, and put it all away. *sigh*, and I am having at least 2 showers!

Have had a great weekend visiting with my sister- wish she lived closer, miss her already...

I am getting ready to kill my 14 year old daughter. She can't understand why she's grounded for lying to me about where she was- refuses to get her chores done OR her room cleaned, AND put HUGE gauges in her ears and can't see why I made her remove them. Apparently I am trying to ruin her life and make her miserable. At this point, I say it's justifiable homicide.

AND- due to my lovely SPD pain (Which had me up all night crying) I had to give up a free ticket to go see Prince tonight. This actually made me cry more. But the seats were 3rd level and I can't climb stairs :(


----------



## wild2011

awww :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

thanks everyone :hugs: i'm hoping things will be fine. i was looking forward to being a May Mommy. i'm hoping i can atleast make it to May 1st. lol


----------



## wild2011

i know here if u have gd, they induce at anywhere between 35 weeks plus but only if theres signs of baby being overly small or big, and if bp raised x


----------



## mummy3

Oh hey it sounds like you have your hands full:hugs: Lol at hubby tho!

Wild, did you get a second burst of sickness with your other pregnancies? I think i'd be absolutely terrified if my baby only engaged an hour before delivery :shock: All 3 of mine have engaged about 2/3 weeks before they are born, lol i get warning:haha: Sucked for my sons 4d scan, we got all these pictures of half his head :dohh:

Actually hey, I think I would have gone to the concert then made a huge drama trying to climb stairs, then crying hysterically so they have to put you on ground floor:winkwink:


----------



## wild2011

i was sick right through with number 2 up till delivery, she was the 5lb baby, i dindt get sickness at the end with chloe or sienna though, xx


----------



## mummy3

Sick all the way through and you went back for more?! :winkwink:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My appetite is back. I just ate an entire bag of perogies and I'm still hungry...


----------



## new_to_ttc

Milos :hug: hope you get plenty of support and information hun!

Ive spent all night curlled on the sofa crying, havent worked out why yet! Going to bed now I think Im not helping myself by being awake. Hell I hate crying its not me at all! Night all xxx


----------



## heyyady

OMG- I'm and eggplant! lolololol


----------



## mummy3

Oh new:hugs::hugs: Are you alright hun, always here if you need to talk:hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Hope you feel better New :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

hey everyone, lol.. I need to come on here more often, I can never catch up after you girls have been chatting all day!

I had a rough day emotionally and just was in a crummy mood


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: Lisa, hope you're ok hun?

Seems lots of hugs needed round here atm:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I'm ok... its just everything was getting me down and I ended up having a bit of a pity party and cried a little and felt a bit better.
I could go on and on and list all the things that were upsetting me, but I think it was only overwhelming me because I was already hormonal.


----------



## heyyady

I think we must all be hitting that emotional wreck wall at the same time- My little dog is going in to be fixed tomorrow and I've cried about it twice today- that plus crying over the Prince concert...


----------



## lisaf

Aw, I was worried when I had my dog fixed but it was no big deal at all and we're so glad we did it.


----------



## Wiggler

Milo - Sorry about the test hun :hugs:

Wild - OMG, engaging only an hour before delivery? Thats terrifying, I need notice before this bubs comes!! :haha:

new - big hugs hun :hugs: Hormones are mean!

4.40am my darling child decided to wake up, I wouldn't mind, but he just laid in bed kicking the walls which makes a REALLY loud bang that goes through the whole flat, the upstairs flat and the downstairs flat. GRRR, why couldn;t the idiots who built this place put soundproofing in, then I could leave him in bed without getting him up :(

I was so good with my eating yesterday, I think the letter I got from the hospital was the scare I needed to pull myself on track. I had an egg sarnie for lunch and jacket tattie, peas and sausages for dinner, I even cut down the amount of butter I would normally smother it in and it was still yummy. I'm doing the food shop today so need to find lots of healthy snacks.

x x x


----------



## 24/7

Sorry to hear a few.of us are feeling low at the moment, I have to say I'm with you there. :( No reason, I just feel abit down. xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks ladies, no idea what was up last night, silly me! grrr and I ended up 'sleeping' on the sofa!!! I'll pay for that later lol

:hugs: all round! I think 2nd tri should last a bit longer, we were feeling relatively human then lol

Seeing the MW this afternoon, and the doctor after, he said he'll see if I may need more antibiotics to break this infection and fever. Joshua is in a bit of a grump today because he woke up at 7am and I wouldnt let him go on his DS lol he can sod off if he thinks he's spending all school holidays on computer games lol My parents let him have his DS or the Wii as soon as he woke up while we were there despite my constant plea with them not to let him lol - have I ever mentioned how evil grandparents are??? lololol


----------



## wild2011

lol @ mummy, i know i must be mad having more :lol:

wiggler, didnt anyone ever warn you, actually the majority of 2nd+ babies dont engage till established labour & when they do engage they WILL bob in and out so being engaged with number 2+ means nothing in terms of being ready, they free themselves continuosly LOL :lol:

:hugs: to all that need them ! :D


----------



## wild2011

ps i was sooooo iull last night, threw up everywhere and couldnt keep my soup down. getting sick n tired of this now every night


----------



## new_to_ttc

You may need to skip evening meals for a short while hun, eat a good sized lunch and a snack before the witching hour strikes.


----------



## wild2011

id thought that wen i got up this morning, im a sucker for having breaky late or none at all, so will have cereal and earlier and bring all meals forward.


----------



## new_to_ttc

hopefully will help hun! although good luck with the earlier breakfast if you dont normally eat that early.


----------



## wild2011

i did have some cereal a bit ago, milk made me feel sick but its stayed down lol whooopppeeee


----------



## 24/7

Happy, happy, happy.... Despite my stomach problems affecting the way my body absorbs food, I am not anaemic!!!! :D The MW commented on how well I must be eating, which is a nice change from the begining when every appointment I was accused of not eating/having an eating disorder!!

Anti d done too, and it didn't hurt at all!! xx


----------



## wild2011

mine usually hurts.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:) brill news hun :) 

glad breakfast stayed down wild :)

I need to go out, but sooo cant be bothered lol

arghhhh This Morning are running a scary prenatal story today, no idea why they do this because no NHS hospital will routinely test an expectant mum for strep B grrrrrrr thats my cue to go out and not watch it lol


----------



## wild2011

not watching this morning as girls home, thank god! lol

gotta make a start on paper mache drago ffs. rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I thought 6:30am was the crack of stupid.

My kids proved me wrong this morning. Alarm went off at 5:00am. Zoe was up with a fever at 5:04am. Isaiah was up by 5:08am because he wants to be a little brat and kick me. It's 5:45am, and I'm dead tired. Isaiah won't leave his sister alone. My husband is not home to watch a fevering child today who can't go to daycare and I can't miss placement.

I'm running on four hours of broken sleep, and I'm about to friggin scream.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wild have fun :) Joshua is still sulking in his room pmsl, well sounds more like he is having a party and having fun with his toys not that he'd ever admit that rofl

Aww Brandi hun, what you going to do with your poorly one? I really dont know how you ladies do it with early risers! I hope fidget loves sleep as much as Joshua, he might be a handful and on the go all day, but least I get 10-12 hours solid sleep from him a night!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm not going to have a choice but to either send her to daycare like we didn't know she has a fever and have them call Mike home from work, or me from placement. Some hours are better than none and at least I showed up, right?

My other option is to take her to a hospital and get her some antibiotics. I know she's caught what Isaiah had and is on antibiotics for, but the doctors haven't been willing to prescribe anything until she developed a fever. Then, I could just go in late. Mike can get off work at noon, and that'll let me get 3 hours at least.

I friggin hate this.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I guess it depends how unwell she is. Maybe an over the counter medicine will bring her temp down enough to give her a burst of energy long enough for you to drop her off and get into placement. Then you can advise your supervisor she was up in the night and appears not great but you've sent her to daycare incase it passes, but liklihood is you'll get called away. least they'll be able to see you made a full effort to do your placement, but your kids have to come first! Hope she is ok, and it works out.


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - great news hun!

Brandi - I hope your little lady feels better soon and you get something sorted with your placement.

Day from hell so far, spent most of th morning crying my eyes out. Just want to curl up in bed and go back to sleep


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's the problem. Part of her overall condition is that pain and fever medications don't work for her. Her body dehydrates very quickly from a fever and her fevers don't respond to Tylenol and Advil. She was 38.1 at 6:00am. Her fevers are very unpredictable, so if I checked her now, she could either still be 38.1, or she could be 39.5 already, we just never know. Her quick dehydration and lack of response also puts her at risk for febrile seizures and I don't want her daycare provider to have to deal with that fully knowing it was a possibility. I'd feel really bad.


----------



## Inge

so much to catch up on here! Not sure if iv taken any of it in though :haha: 
Hope everyone in the uk is doing ok with half term :thumbup: From sat-yesterday is was main babysitter for ss which as nice. But then he wanted to see his 14yr old uncle so went off at about 1pm :cry: Was really weird when he left cos it was so quiet and I didnt have anything to do :haha:
All weekend he was following me around, I couldnt even make a cup of tea cos he wanted me with him :haha: I glad he likes spending time with me so much as it could have easily gone the other way when me and his dad got together. Even the first day we spent together he took to me straight away :thumbup: Bit worried about him getting even more clingy when Leo comes but hopefully he'll be ok.
Dinner on sat night was a disaster! OH couldnt go but that was ok as he was with Jack (his 8yr old) I really wanted steak so ordered the steak and chicken breast grill :cloud9: I wanted it really well done as in burnt and so did another member of the party. When it came out not even a steak knife could cut it cos it was so grisly :sick: and it was so rare :dohh: so when we complained I just asked for another chicken cos I didnt wanna risk the steak again :haha:
Almost everyones orders came out wrong too :haha:
I got home about 11:30pm and OH's light was on so I thought he was waiting up for me.... he was playing ps3 all evening and hardly noticed when I came in:dohh: He'd managed to make himself a cup of tea and some cereal so he'd somehow managed without me :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Grrrr, I wish them twats upstairs would f*** off! I am fully aware that Dylan is screaming bloody murder and stamping his feet, and kicking the walls, and all my attempts to calm him down don;t work too well, YOU ASSHATS BANGING DOESN'T HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just put teletubbies on and he is quiet for now. I hate living like this :cry:


----------



## Inge

wiggler - cant you go up there and tell them to stop? or if you dont feel comfortable doing so ask someone to go on your behalf? Have you tried recording the noise for evidence if you need it?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's nearing 7:00am here, so it's got to be nearing noon at least where you are. Do those asshats not work or something, or are they just low people with nothing better to do than sit on their asses and have everyone cater to them?

If the latter is the case, I say scream on Dylan...but give your poor mom a break too.


----------



## Wiggler

I refuse to go up there and talk to them since they called SS on me, and there is no point trying to record anything, they only do it when Dylan is being loud and the noise of Dylan would drown out anything on a recording.

I'm just so pissed off that I can;t even parent Dylan the way I want to cos they get pissy and call the landlord or SS, he was such a happy little boy before this started, and when they started the banging I tried to change things so Dylan made less noise and its spiraled to the point where Dylan tantrums amlost all day long cos he knows he will get what he wants cos we try to keep noise to a minimum for them, and now every time Dylan tantrums I get so scared they will call SS again :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

I think one works and one doesn't. I'm not too sure, but there is at least one person up there at the moment :(


----------



## Inge

I really feel for you wiggler :hugs: Can your landlord or anyone do anything? 
Yesterday was DIY day :haha: OH had to sort the windows out with anti mould treatment and next job is he ahs to scrape and reseal the windows for the cracks. FIL said OH's mum has been nagging him about the mould in the house too so im glad its not just getting to me :thumbup:
after that we have to strip the paper of the walls and re paper and paint the room. I dont feel like it but if wer here for time being I want to make the most of it. Not sure what colour to go for yet.


----------



## Wiggler

Landlords won't do anything and the council are useless, they said they would reassess us and they closed our bidding account with them so we need to apply again and start from the very bottom :( we are stuck here for the foreseeable future :(


----------



## Inge

why did they cancel your account? Dont they need your permission to do that?


----------



## wild2011

:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, dont need our persmission to do that, apparently as our circumstances have changed we need to apply again


----------



## wild2011

ffs cos theyve changed they should have moved up up the ladder not taking u off, stoopid gits, can you not start registering on local housing associations, im still on council list and as far as they are aware im in a 1 bed flat expecting 4th and still no new offer! crap! theres 3 associations and ive been with 2 of them now and they dont take long to house u i went form similar circs in a flat to my first house when i was expecting number 2 xx


----------



## Wiggler

the council and housing associations both go through homemove, which the council kindly removed us from. We have trried everything we can to move, applying for homemove again this weekend, but I will put money on the fact that they keep us at the lowest banding.

We tried to talk to our own housing association about a like for like swap to an empty ground floor 2 bed flat, but they said they will not move us under any circumstances, they wouldn;t even move us after them pricks broke in and attacked OH. 

Homestart called earlier, they are sending a volunteer round on friday, I'm going to get them to write to the council and housing association too.


----------



## wild2011

try and get all the help u can xx


----------



## Inge

wiggler - I understand how annoying and crap sorting housing out is. Im going to talk to the midwife on the 1st as well cos i keep getting the tension headaches from worrying about things like that. How about getting in contact with CAB and housing charities? Things like Shelter? I know my mum had to go through a emergency housing charity a few years ago and they really got the ball moving for her when councils were doing nothing :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Keep searching places like rightmove too, round here places do pop up where there is no deposit required if they want a quick let xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Afternoon ladies! Just got back from delivering 200 leaflets for a friend lol totally underestimated how many I needed though, we only got a small fraction of the area done so will do some more end of the week :)

Wiggler so sorry you're having a crappy day. Housing is a nightmare. I really want to move to a bigger and or warmer house, but Im kinda trapped here because of circumstance. Least the social aspect of living here is ok, makes it so much easier. CAB could be good, they'd at least sign post you to the right agencies that can help. You really have to keep focused and make an effort to nag and pester these groups and demand help and support.

Inge your ss sounds so cute, it must make life so much easier knowing how well he has taken to you :hugs: its really lovely hun!! And wow well done to OH surviving too, and even managing a food type and a drink, sometimes we women under estimate the powers of men lol

Brandi how is your little lady?? Did you go to placement? Sounds like you wouldnt be able to focus for worry anyways you probably best going in after noon when dh finishes and doing a half day concentrating then attempting a full day constantly worrying xx


----------



## Inge

Im going to have to have a quick bath then go to the shop and get the bits for a chicken stew for tonight. Wev eaten so much rubbish lately especially last night :dohh: Iv been so hungry the past 2 days that iv eaten rubbish! I had a fruit salad for breakfast yesterday so that was ok :haha:
today Iv had 2 mini custard slices :blush: and a bag of bacon rasher crisps and 2 pears :blush: Ive got some left over chilli so might have that later with some mashed potato.


----------



## Wiggler

OMFG!! I could kill OH, He gave Dylan 2 sugary milk drinks!!! What part of don't give Dylan sugar doesn't he get?!?! Useless eejit!

Talked to my mum earlier and she is having Dylan from friday to monday/tuesday, I am going to catch up on some sleep and just relax, OH won't be here during the days to pester me either, just me and bump having a much needed rest. I'll miss Dylan like mad, but he needs a mummy who is happy and well rested, not a tired, emotion wreck of a mummy, and he loves going to my mums so it will be like a little holiday for him :)


----------



## wild2011

we got chicken and ham creamy pie, with baby pots and cauli and brocoli,

sienna just did poo on potty first time ever, very proud of her :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Yay Sienna!!!

Mmm food :) I'm starving but we don;t have much in. I've barely eaten today :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

the pears were good for you :) lol unless they were covered in syrup pmsl I had a jacket potato for lunch, just about saved it from being filled with butter arghhhhh she didnt even ask!! And Im too polite to have sent it back so that was lucky lol I had it with baked beans and lettuce rofpmsl Scariest part of that is Id have it like that pregnant or not pmsl


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: well done little lady!! Awww poops are so scary too she sounds like she is really doing well with her toiletting!! 

Wiggler Im sure Dylan will love his mini holiday :) how can you have a sugary milk drink??? that sounds gross lol


----------



## Inge

Im going to try to eat more healthy now. But I go though phases so I could be really healthy for one week then the next I cant be bothered to cook a good meal so I have rubbish instead :dohh: Going to try harder so when Leo gets here and gets older its a good example to him


----------



## Wiggler

He had 2 "strawberry milkshakes" I checked the ingredients and its filled with sugar and E numbers :(


----------



## wild2011

lol new lettuce with beans? u weirdo lol almost as bad as greeny over there with her pseto :haha:

ive done nothing again :blush: this is so not me i hope i dont have visitors. :lol:

weve got sod all in either luckily had bag of new pots, and some veg left over, freezer got various crap in and plenty of tinned toms and beans etc just no fresh,

gunna make pasta bake of some sort tomoz x


----------



## wild2011

sienna lives off strawberry milkshake,powder stuff supposed ot be 3-4 spoons in but i put one in her beaker with milk, helping fatten her up as she doesnt eat alot and under weight, ive noticed a huge difference with her weight gain and its got her drinking milk again lol


----------



## Wiggler

I might make myself a nice buttery jacket tattie or two in the microwave and smother it in cheese, that should cheer me up :)


----------



## Inge

I have to make a pasta bake tomorow. I have a tomato sauce mix I have to use in the next 2 days :wacko:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhhh but better than sweets hun :) kids need a certain amount of sugar. I guess some of the E numbers are a bit hit and miss, but it could have been worse, could have been cola or an energy drink!

Inge my problem is, and always has been, if I dont feel like cooking, I dont eat. Im not bothered about picking and snacking at all, I just skip the meal and sometimes thats far far worse. So my healthy kick is to eat a minimum of 3 small meals a day.... so hard when Im never hungry lol Joshua never learnt my bad habits though, he eats everything lol He loves loads of foods I hate so I often cook for him, (obviously dont eat it blurghhh) then Im in no mood to cook for me!


----------



## wild2011

i really do not like butter, :sick:


----------



## wild2011

i might stick some chicken in my pasta bake and some chunky peppers and onions, will think of something lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah I realised how freakish it was when I ordered it lol... the lady looked at my bump and sort of smiled and nodded, as if it was now an acceptable request, but I always eat my potatoes with lettuce and beans rofl

Joshua hated milk for as long as i can remember. Refused formula milk from being tiny, I literally only got tiny bits in him mixed with dried baby food etc it was powered milkshake that got him drinking milk when his food went to more 'food based' than milk based products. Now he drinks more milk than a cow can produce in a day lol weird how things change lol


----------



## Wiggler

Good point new, Still OH annoys me though, he gave Dylan a cup of tea the other day when I was in bed!! :dohh:

My healthy choices always turn unhealthy, jacket tattie has to be covered in butter, salad has to be covered in dressing, a few carrot sticks have to be helped down with a whole tub of hummus :rofl: 
I have no self control where food is concerned :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

i lvoe salad with a drop of vinegar on so refreshing, nom not a humus fan love all the ingredients but not put together hahah.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Whats wrong with a cup of tea??? lolol Joshua drinks coffee occassionally (sshhhhhhh lol) I dont like him having it but he loves it and sneaks a cup at my mums sometimes lol 

Cant stand stuff on my food lol.. potato without butter, salad as it comes (although dont mind a dash of lemon or pineapple juice) lol Only time I have 'wet' food really is roast dinner I prefer with gravy lol other than that I dont add stuff to my food lolol Im sooooo simples!


----------



## new_to_ttc

although on hindsight.. there isnt a lot one could add to grapes is there rofpmsl


----------



## Inge

Im hoping LO will be a better eater then SS. He'll only eat basic plain things like plain pasta with a little cheese on top or fish fingers :wacko: I made a breakthough a few weeks ago when he tried a spoonfull of a chicken and potato bake :thumbup: He wont try new things so Im hoping as he gets older he will naturally want to try new foods. 
I think my eating is getting bad cos of pregnancy. I cant really be bothered nowadays cos Im so tired all the time now, I fall asleep so easy lately! So its easier for me to grab something unhealthy just so it means iv eaten :shrug: Before I was pregnant I was on a very healthy eating regime and exercise plan but as I got more into the pregnancy its worn off. I cant exercise cos even just a wlak to the shop hurts my pelvic joints :dohh: 
Cant wait til summer as hopefully the weather is nice and Il be able to eat fresh healthy foods and do plenty of walking with the baby


----------



## wild2011

i really fancy scampi and tartar sauce with a squeeze of lemon num num


----------



## wild2011

new_to_ttc said:


> although on hindsight.. there isnt a lot one could add to grapes is there rofpmsl

:coffee: urm yer there is ANUSOL :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I wouldn't have minded dylan having decaff tea, but he had normal tea and it sent him loopy! lol

Don;t get me started on gravy, I adore the stuff, I want to find the person who created Bisto gravy and thank him/her for creating such a wonderful thing! :rofl:

I can eat salad plain if its a side to a meal, but if its just one of my boring salads on its own its so plain it has to be dressed.


----------



## Wiggler

wild2011 said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> although on hindsight.. there isnt a lot one could add to grapes is there rofpmsl
> 
> :coffee: urm yer there is ANUSOL :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:haha:

news fault she prompted me! ;)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:sick: fish!!!

Inge personally imo the best way to get a kid to enjoy a range of foods is to offer it and not hide it. Joshua would eat EVERYTHING until he went to school. Then teachers started cutting off crusts, mashing cauli into potatoes etc etc and he soon started saying urghh to stuff I served up. Took a bit of persuading afterwards but I explained he'd eaten all this before and school were being silly hiding it and eventually he started eating again. The only thing now he wont eat is salad tomatoes, so not bad going! He'll also try loads of new things and most of the time he says it was ok, but he'd rather not have it again. When you hide foods in foods kids automatically think they must be a bad choice. Stupid thing is fresh food looks far more colourful and appealling that processed food too, and hiding it just takes away the fun element. *off soap box* lol... I wasnt so polite when I wrote to heinz and suggested their 'hidden veg' beans and spegghetti were creating the healthy eating issues, not helping them! lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> although on hindsight.. there isnt a lot one could add to grapes is there rofpmsl
> 
> :coffee: urm yer there is ANUSOL :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Not my fault at all lol.... sweet and innocent me lol

Rightyo ladies, time for midwife appointment lol shoot I got no pee in a bottle and I dont need a pee... arghhh why they so obsessed by pee lol....


----------



## wild2011

do it now MRS or i squeeze it out of u! lol. x


----------



## 24/7

See now since being pregnant I can't eat junk, not that I really did before, but I definitely can't now, haha!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

you'll have to squeeze lol... its ok by time I get there i'll do it lolol I always have protein in it anyways lolol so no point testing it no more we knows this lol


----------



## Wiggler

Have fun at your appointment new! And make sure you pee, I got a right telling off at my appointment for being unable to pee on demand :rofl:

Just had a bowl of cereal, it was gross. I fancy some cheese spread on toast, but no bread or cheese spread :( Oooh or crumpets, but no crumpets in. My poor cupboards and fridge are empty until OH goes shopping later


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol awwww... I couldnt pee on demand once and they all just laughed... said as soon as I leave the clinic Id be pee'ing for Wales lol They not too strict although that was earlier on lol I'll drink a bottle of water on route Im sure I should be able to do an egg cup sized pee by time I get there rofl


----------



## Inge

just back from shop. Am really bored without SS here... he's a pain sometimes but you miss it when their not around :haha:
My bump is so big today. Leo's really stuck out :haha: I go though such extremes like sometimes you can just about tell im pregnant then others im huge! Got the food ready for chucking in the stew later :thumbup: Not sure what else to do with myself :nope:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:cry: one of the tests I had done at the hospital have come back positive and I need to go into hospital tomorrow for more intrusive tests whatever that means. Couldnt take it all in just now she was trying so hard to speak in code because of Joshua being there, and I was concentrating so hard on not crying. I heard her mention something about the babys eyes, and something else, going to have to wait until tomorrow for all the details. 

:cry: also I got extremely elevated ketones in my urine. She asked if I hadnt eaten today, so told her what I had eaten and she was like, 'oh right well we need to keep an eye on this then' 

Ive got a doctors appointment in a minute but had to come home and compose myself Im in bits! :cry: She sounded so worried and I could tell by her tone that she really wished I hadnt brought Joshua in today that she had so much more to explain to me that she couldnt!


----------



## Inge

new - :hugs: :hugs: Hope everythings ok and you get more info at the drs. They might be able to tell you more?:hugs:


----------



## wild2011

aww new hun, :hugs: hope everything gets sorted xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope everything is OK hun!



Dylan is finally asleep, he is snuggled up to me on the sofa :) He is like a radiator though and I feel like I'm going to melt, not moving though as he will not be happy :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

*hugs new* I hope everything is okay!

So I took both kids to daycare anyway and went to placement. I lasted two hours and now I'm home. I'm going to have a perogy lunch, have an hour nap and go back for my last two hours. I don't need to miss the whole day, just need a little rest to unpressure my head.


----------



## BizyBee

Boo! I failed both my GD test and my iron one. 
The cut off for the glucose test was 130 and my level was 173. My poor ice cream sundaes. What will they do without me? I have to do the 3 hour test on Thursday and I so hope I pass. 
I also have low iron so I am starting a supplement twice a day. Thinking that is not going to help with my digestive failure. :haha: Does prune juice have a lot of sugar in it? Cause if it does, I'm really screwed. Lol.

Sorry your little one is sick Brandi. New, hope everything is ok hun.


----------



## luckyme225

:hugs: New. Could you call the office and ask for more detail since they were giving short answers since Joshua was there?


----------



## MilosMommy7

wiggler - sometimes milo feels like that too at night (we co-sleep). and i feel like i HAVE to get out of bed to cool off for a second or i'm gonna overheat. lol. last night he curled up next to our dog on the floor and fell asleep. it was so cute :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - sorry to hear! :hugs: i hope everythign turns out okay. usually ketones mean a kidney infection :/


----------



## Wiggler

Milo - Awww that is too cute!! Dylan is still asleep and snoring very loudly, I really should get him up as its nearly 5pm, but OH is home soon and I think I'll let him do that while I'm safely hiding somewhere :rofl: 
Dylan is like his mummy, a moody thing when woken up!

I'm so hungry at the moment, but there is nothing to snack on. I think I'll just get OH to make dinner, I CBA and he's in my bad books anyways for being such a useless lump recently so he can be my man-slave tonight! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

lol @ wiggler,

really concerned for u new, u need answers and explanations and reassurance, u know we all hear for whatever use we may be :hugs:

xx


----------



## lisaf

Milos - any word on your test results yet?
Bizy - From the chart I found online, with a test result like yours, the chances of having GD based on the 3hr test is 45% ... not great, but that is less than half! FX'd!
Are they having you carbo-load for a few days before your test?
Bring a snack with you to the 3hr test so you can eat RIGHT away when its over!

new - hope everything is ok!


----------



## 24/7

New - I hope you get some answers ASAP. :hugs: xx


----------



## 24/7

Bizy - Bran flakes will be your friend!! :p I was so desperate not to need iron tablets, as my diet doesn't allow anything fibrey apart from fruit/vegetables, which don't even really help anymore!! xx


----------



## heyyady

New- Lucky's suggestion was a good one- call in and have them explain it over the phone- Or ask them to write it down/print it out so you can read over things. I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks ladies :cry:

I got back to the doctors (with ages to spare before my appt ime) and apparently my midwife rang ahead and explained things and he had been calling me for ages to go in early, he saw me right away before afternoon surgery started. The nurse also came in and took Joshua out, so i know they are worried! basically they are forgetting the ketone levels for now, my urine shows no signs of infection and my BP was surprinsingly nice and normal 90/60 so they said they will deal with the ketones as and when they dealt with the infection. The greatest risk to baby is in the birth canal so on the plus side they are going to do everything they can to treat it before I go into labour. However, its a deep pelvic something or other and given that the period type cramps started 5 weeks ago, they think its well advanced and it can destroy the uterus wall and cause premature labour, so they dont know how long they have to treat it before I go into labour. The biggest risk to baby is his lungs, they can be scarred which can cause pheumonia in his first few weeks, but the doctor said the greater risk was to me and I was priority not the baby (ha in his eyes maybe!) The hospital are expecting me tomorrow they'll do their tests then I guess its more waiting. My doctor has given me some medication, im sure he said one of them was to calm me down so i will have to read everything before i take it, although he did say everything was safe in pregnany. he's also signed me off work sick, so thats me left work ladies lol Oh and I do have a sinus and ear/nose/throat infection rofl... well of course i would lol so I got something for that too. Im trying to hard not to cry in front of Joshua, I couldnt watch him swimming I just sat in the car and cried, came in and sent him to his room. I cant stop crying. I tried to get hold of my mum, I cant so for now Im just a soggy blubbering mess and you guys are coping the brunt of it, sorry!!

Wiggler i hope Dylan wakes up ok!

bizy so sorry your 1hr test was elevated, hope the ice cream doesnt have to cope without you! (or is that you without it lol!)

Milos have you had any news? 

Brandi glad you're able to do most of your placement, and hope the little lady is ok!!

Sorry ladies everything else is a blank :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Any idea's on a yummy snack I can have on thursday morning after my blood test? It has to be cheap though, we are on a really tight budget this week. x x x


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: im taking it if worst comes to worst hun they'll get baby out so they can deal with you and him seperatly? have you got anyone to help with joshua with the upcoming appointments? it would be such a weight off ur shoulders, uve got enough to worry about :hugs: always here if u need to talk xx


----------



## wild2011

wiggler our hospital have a lush cafe, and some yummy meals so i will go in for lunch, should get a good pick too as will be around 11.00 and ill beat the ques, also get discount cos i would have been there for appointment, visitors have to pay charge on top :haha:

i jsut had a flux of energy, cleaned upstairs changed all beds gutted bathroom bleached kids floors, even scrubbed handprints off walls from sienna climbing the stairs. downstairs spotless, washing up done, downstairs loo spotless, all clothes i was selling uploaded , almost all have sold to 1 person i know so happy days.

kept myself busy,was sat worrying about new, isnt it funny how we become like a big mommy family :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

I hope you get some more answers soon new. :hugs: Is a c-section an option so the infection doesn't spread when he is born? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

wiggler - grapes!!! lol

wild, Ive got him in nursery all day tomorrow so Im not rushing at the hospital, im pretty certain the nursery will help out where ever they can for anything else too. No doubt my friends will help out too they a super great bunch :) As for getting him out, they didnt say, bless I was just crying I bet he thought I wasnt listening to anything he asked me if I was understanding I could only nod. I think if he just sits tightly while mummy gets better then I can have a normal delivery, I think i dont know. They said they'll be more tests to do first.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new, I really hope they can treat it before you go into labour hun :hugs: :hugs:

Dylan woke up fine, he did try to headbutt OH in the face a few times and he tried to kick me too :dohh: But he is happy and smiling now, It was really hard to wake him up, he is sooooo tired. Hopefully he sleeps OK tonight.

Our hospital cafe is sooooo overpriced I deffo won;t be eating there. I might get some stuff in to make a yummy pasta salad, I have been fancying a good pasta salad for a while now. 

Wild, come clean mine please, my nesting has gone away, I don't want to clean anymore :cry:

We are a big family now, its lovely. Knowing you ladies are always here to listen to my problems or the good things is so nice, especially as I don;t really have anyone to talk to in "real life" x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh wild see Im useful for something, you'd been saying all day you wanted to get started! 24/7 never was c-section mentioned, I think that would have freaked me out lol, I cant be a single mum to a baby and 8yr old and recover from a c-section. Fidget is a good baby, worrying, but good, he'll just sit tight and let the doctors do their thing Im sure... I have to believe that or i will actually meltdown!


----------



## wild2011

well i have everything crossed for you new, if i were closer id offer to give u a hand! and in a pants type of way happy no more work :hugs: try woman TRY to take it easy a bit! :haha: that told you. im sure he understands why u were upset the best of us would be.xx

wiggler- nope keeping on top of mine it was deprived and in need, am now prepared if any visitors should pop in, though i have a mountain of ironing, arghh well shit happens :lol:


----------



## 24/7

Do you get all the results tomorrow or do you have to wait? :hugs: xx


----------



## wild2011

they'll only do whats necessary hun, & they dont hand out c sections lightly hun, :hugs: not in wales ne way :lol:

it may be a case of keeping a close eye over u and taking u in for induction at a certain point, they wont do ne thing hasty and atleast they are on top of things rather than letitng things lie low. x


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan just helped OH make me a cup of tea, so proud, he is learning young :haha: I'll have him properly trained in no time! Cheeky little monkey walked up to the unit the TV is on earlier, wiped his hand across it, looked at his hand and said "eugh!" earlier, so I gave him a baby wipe and he had great fun cleaning :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay no more work!!! I rang work from the car when outside the chemist and was crying (wow shock) they rang me back 10 minutes later and said they could tell I was upset so didnt push for information but had no idea what I had rang for lol bless them!! Which of course started me again, but they said not to worry they hadnt planned on finding me any work for next week anyways so I wouldnt have been working, but they taken me off 'on-call'.

Im still waiting for nesting to kick in! I might be waiting a long while, Im sure I didnt get it with Joshua either lol 

I dont know when I get the results, hopefully I'll get something tomorrow but I doubt it. I'll be ok soon, when I stopped crying lol then I can engage logical thinking, right now head is just mashed!


----------



## Wiggler

I hope they don't make you wait too long for the test results hun :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

hope not waiting too long hun x


----------



## new_to_ttc

aww my mam just rang and set me off again!! right child to karate! enjoy your dinners ladies see you later (promise to be way calmer lol)


----------



## wild2011

we not worried about if u calm just dont want u to have any troubles. :hugs: dont rush about too much xx


----------



## mummy3

New:hugs: Oh hun I don't know what to say. Is it a pelvic infection like PID? Its really good they are taking care of you and they know about it, Hopefully they can treat it before you deliver:hugs: Thats great bp too hun, seems strange about the ketones if your eating, could be your bodies way of dealing with the infection though.

Wild, anusol grapes? :sick: No wonder you feel ill! Yay for Sienna:happydance:

Bizy, good luck with the 3 hour test, heres to sundaes being back on the menu!

Brandi:hugs: Hope little Zoe feels better soon, all mine get crazy fevers and my eldest has had febrile seizures so I know the fear.

Wiggler, omg your neighbours are pricks, I really hope they get a screaming colicky baby:growlmad:

had my OB appointment today and its not great here either. Eilidh still measuring 27 weeks (apparently the nurse who measured 31 weeks a couple weeks ago is useless) she is between 3/5 and 4/5 engaged ( like wild says it is rare to engage early after preg #1 but my pregnancies have never been normal:wacko:) Scan showed she is measuring at the 27 weeks mark also, so waiting for perinatology next week for more indepth scan as the office machine isnt as good. I guess this explains vanishing bump!

Theres also a question over my placenta, I have had problems in previous pregnancies. Bp was normal but urine had protein so they sending it for culture incase of infection but they will want to do more tests next week at perinatology. I have a history of HELLP syndrome so panicking.


----------



## wild2011

hugs for u too Mummy :hugs:

do they think she'll be here sooner than later?x


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, for your snack, what about a creme egg? I found choc orange one at the store on sunday:cloud9:


----------



## hopefulmama

Bizy- I do my glucose test tomorrow. I am straight terrified that the numbers will be high and my joys of life will be taken away. I am eating no sweets today just carbs, aside from fruit this morning but no bad sweets... thought i am craving an oreo sooo badly right now. It's even scarier because you were not overweight at all or didn't seemingly have any of the 'prerequisites' associated with GD. I am hanging onto the fact that I have no reason that it could happen, ie was very fit and healthy with no risk and still am somewhat.


----------



## mummy3

Yeah they think I will deliver in the next 2/3 weeks on my own, but she think perinatology will want to do it before then. Holding out that they wont c-section again. This is further than I thought would get and around when Anja arrived so i know what to expect. Hoping that the scan and measuring tape are wrong though, growth scans with anja were well out so will see.


----------



## Inge

new :hugs::hugs: big big hugs :hugs: Hope it all goes well tomorow for you and I have all my fingers crossed for you :hugs:
Im bored and lonely tonight lol! Leo keeps turning around and just a second ago did a huge kick just under my ribs :thumbup:


----------



## mummy3

Have you had a foot stuck in your ribs yet inge? Hubby was telling me about a woman whos baby broke 2 of her ribs by kicking:wacko: Will have to go ask him where he found that, but ouch!


----------



## Inge

He turned head down the other day and his legs were up by my ribs and how he was led meant it felt like I couldnt breath cos everything was being squashed :haha: He's always been a very low down baby so I think he prefers to snuggle down somewhere out of the way :haha:
Hard to believe a baby could break ribs through kicking :wacko: Iv got some chilli I made last night but dont feel like it so will have to save it for tomorow instead :nope:
Hope all you poorly girls are feeling a bit better x


----------



## wild2011

ive had kicks int hat area but not stuck yet, i did with sienna, she got her foot stuck, i had consultant wangle her andbe quite rough was agony lmfao


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: mummy3. 

I'm feeling abit off tonight, and having some tightenings, so have had a shower and now on the sofa. xx


----------



## mummy3

You stay on that sofa 24/7, did I read your iron was good? That must make you feel much better after all those accusations earlier on:thumbup:

Wild, that sounds very painful, never had a foot in rib here mine seem to find somewhere on the side to get their feet stuck, duuno what is there to get stuck on though:haha: Do you have all the extra kids tonight?

Hopeful, It can be random who gets the GD I guess, try not to panic though hun I'm sure you'll be fine, enjoy your oreo!

Last night I had hubby get me 3 bowls of crunchy nut cornflakes at around 1am, he wasn't impressed with the crumbs in the bed :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I was very suprised new, but iron is still high. :D Arm feeling abit bruised now post anti-d though. :p

I have lots of feet in rib incidents here, although have had a very quiet boy since yesterday afternoon, so hopefully he will spring to life soon. xx


----------



## hopefulmama

DO you girls in the uk not have to have the mandatory glucose tests?


----------



## wild2011

mummy yes i have the extra kids, mon-fri 3-8 most days. grrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## Inge

hopefulmama said:


> DO you girls in the uk not have to have the mandatory glucose tests?

Iv not been offeed one or told about one at all by my midwife :shrug:


----------



## wild2011

hopefulmama said:


> DO you girls in the uk not have to have the mandatory glucose tests?

we only haver them if overweight, or if diabetes of any form runs in the family, or if baby is measuring particularly high later on u get referred.

i didnt get tested with baby 1 or 2, but have with 3 & 4 as my mum has since become diabetic, and is insuline based. :coffee: was fine last time tho and think will be this time too :flower:


----------



## wild2011

inge if u wernt over wieght at booking and if no immediate family have it u wont need it :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

I never had it in UK, wilds right its only done if you have some of the risk factors. I'm thinking the US might have it right in catching the woman who get it but wern't at risk but it costs money.

Wild, how do you do it in the evening with 6 kids and feeling sooo rough??

TO the end of sick, Anja just barfed all over me, her, the chair and blankie :sick:


----------



## wild2011

:sick: i couldnt stomach anyone elses sick right now. :hugs:

they run riot colour, draw, play lego, watch a film, play on wii and keep themselves amused, i get food prepped early so as i start feeling poorly i can sit/lie on sofa knowing they are fed and safe :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Thankfully no glucose test for me, just what feels like millions of others due to my Dad having a very serious congenital heart defect and my health problems plus bumps cord issues!!

Tightenings were every couple of minutes, but have no spaced out abit and aren't so strong, so thank you little rest of the sofa!! xx


----------



## wild2011

drink plenty of water 24/7 :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - Aww, I hope she stays put a while longer and you stay in good health :hugs: Hope Anja isn;t coming down with something hun, and erm.. have fun cleaning up :thumbup:
and creme eggs? EWW! lol. Can't stand em! 

24/7 have a nice rest hun, put your feet up and relax :)

I didn;t know they would be testing glucose levels in my blood, it came as a total shock when the letter came through saying my levels were raised. 

Well, night 1 of no baby gate on Dylans door and he has escaped his room 4 times so far, OH is getting really annoyed, I think its cute!

I have decided I am deffo making pasta salad as my after fasting feast :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

I never had it in UK, wilds right its only done if you have some of the risk factors. I'm thinking the US might have it right in catching the woman who get it but wern't at risk but it costs money.

Wild, how do you do it in the evening with 6 kids and feeling sooo rough??

TO the end of sick, Anja just barfed all over me, her, the chair and blankie :sick:


----------



## wild2011

pmsl, enjoy the pasta wiggler what u gonna put in it, go on make my mouth water lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- no oreos for me today, not taking any chances of elevated sugar tomorrow.


----------



## 24/7

Recipe please wiggler - I want one now. :D x


----------



## wild2011

i like tuna pasta salad with some peppers and crunchy apple chucked in nom, lush lol

also chicken brocoli and peppers pasta salad nom nom


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not sure what one I'm going to make yet, going to have a good look through my millions of recipe books tomorrow, too sleepy to make the decision tonight :rofl: When I find the perfect recipe I shall be sure to post it for you ladies though, and when I scoff it Thursday I will let you all know how yummy/gross it is :)

Hopeful, I'm not touching a single sugary thing tomorrow, I don;t want my bloods being affected when I have my test either.


----------



## wild2011

generally speaking u should be able to scoff ne thing sugary tomoz wiggler thats the idea with fasting the night before so its no longer in ur system:lol:


----------



## mummy3

Dunno why that sent twice:wacko:

The floodgates have well and truely opened now, sick everywhere, the joys huh :sick: Its on her bed now as made the very bad mistake of thinking a nap would help:dohh: Got her on a towel in living room and looks like she'll conk.

Wiggler, how can you not like creme eggs?

Hopeful, I thought high carbs and sugar beforehand was a good thing?


----------



## 24/7

Recipes please wild now too. :D I really want a pasta salad now, on the list for maternity leave jobs now, as I can't even pop out and buy one to assit my cravings!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I know, but I am super super paranoid about the test so going to stay on the safe side. 

OMG, Dylan escaped his room again!


----------



## 24/7

Yuck - I hate creme eggs too!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

lol at dylan, :haha:

24/7 just pre cook all the ingredients i mentioned and chuck them in with dressing if u desire i usually have mayo or salad cream with the tuna one, and a dash of vinegar :cloud9:
chicken one i like alone but sometimes instead of buying chicken fillet i use chicken supreme :cloud9: (its lush on jacket spud too) so yummy then just chuck the other evg in when uve cooked it i like it crunchy so just steam gently ) xx


----------



## 24/7

I want it all right now - Thanks wild. :D

Half an hour and hubby should be home now, yippeee!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG!! put Dylan to bed, he got up immediately, then dickweed upstairs decided it would be fun to play witrh his power drill and Dylan got scared and ran head first into the front door! :dohh:
Hopefully Dylan will stay in bed this time, poor little man kept saying "shut up bear" as I was leaving his room, cos it sounded like my mums dog when he howls.


----------



## wild2011

:wohoo: i want it too

gunna do the chicken supreme one tomoz sod pasta bake i want that more lol x


----------



## wild2011

awww hun :hugs: for dylan, sienna says shupup mummy, shutup mummy, (yes thankyou husband for ur input on my daughters behaviour)


----------



## mummy3

Chicken one sounds amazing, going to try that too if can find chicken supreme here, thankyou:flower:

Who in their right mind does a power drill above a kids room, knowing its bedtime :growlmad: Is Dylan ok?


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe bless! 

If Dylan thinks me or OH are being too lound he will put his finger across his lips and shhhh us :rofl: He is such a funny little guy.

GRRR, either Dylan is banging or it upstairs is doing DIY AGAIN!!!! Why leave it til this time of night when they know we have a 2 year old FFS!
OK, just checked, it aint Dylan, they are hammering away in the room above Dylans!! GRRRRRRRR


----------



## Wiggler

Dylans OK, He didn;t hit the door hard thankfully, I think he is going to sleep, but if it upstairs uses that bloody drill again my poor little guy will be terrified :(


----------



## wild2011

its lush mummy, i adore it, i want some right now :cry:


----------



## 24/7

One of my little brothers first words was "shubup", as in shut up as me and my other brother always used to say it to get him to be quiet. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

LOL sienna loes saying it and shes so loud she did it in lidkl the other day i was moritifed and left her with my friend as i had tears running down my face from laughing so much she then shouted fat pooooooooooooooooooooooo :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

i tell her off, and then turn around and burt out laughing, i get so embarassed i certainly dont talk to her like that lol, can u imagion if she started shouting bum grapes :haha: :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

haha, that would be so funny!

I swear if that jerk doesn;t put the hammer away soon he will need surgery cos I will ram it that far up his arse that he will need a highly trained surgeon to remove it!!!!!!


----------



## 24/7

All these fun times to come all over again. :D:D

Gosh, I really do appreciate you all so much, I'd be lost without all of your support. xx


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: that would be so funny to have her shout bum grapes! I think Ruaridh telling all and sundry about big penis is bad enough..

24/7:hugs: 

Wiggler, dunno how you're holding back, I'd be having a rant at them, its not on!


----------



## Wiggler

The only reason I'm holding back is after all the horrible things they have said about me to the LL and SS, they would probably end up ringing the police saying I assaulted them or something. They are vile. I think the hammering is done for the night now.

it upsets me so bloody much that if Dylan tantrums, or I want to play a new game with him or anything like that happens the first thing that runs through my head is "will it piss them off, will it be too loud?" 

I've decided when Dylan wakes up tomorrow morning and starts kicking his wall to get me up i won't run in and get him up so that their little brat can sleep, I think I will just ignore him so he can learn to go back to sleep on his own. They can bitch and moan all they want! :)

I've decided I need a new mattress, one row of springs has sunk so there is a deep ridge and its so uncomfy, shame we need loads of other things first. Has anyone here got memory foam, It sounds so comfy and I really want it :)


----------



## mummy3

I can understand holding back because of SS, thats awful that they would try have you arrested:hugs: let them moan tomorrow, Dylan has to learn at some point, so screw em! Must be so tempting to actually punch em so they have something real to moan about:winkwink:


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- they are horrid people- I hope they have an extreme colic baby and never get any sleep! In the mean time, can you move Dylan's bed so that it is in the middle of the room? Maybe he won't bang on the walls...

Mummy- I hope it works out for your little one to stay in there a bit longer!

New- I'm lost- what exactly is up? Did they give you an name of the infection? And do you have ANYONE who can come be with you for a day or two so that you can take a proper rest?

24/7- Speaking of resting... Maybe you should try it out? :lol: Drink TONS of water and eat a banana (Or a power drink with potassium in it) and lie on your left. Hopefully they are really BH contractions and they'll go away...

As for me, I took my little dog in to be fixed today and am going to worry all day til I have her back. I'm so attached to the silly girl! She's my constant companion. 
Here's a picture of my Lola-


----------



## 24/7

Resting now, and permenant rest as of next tuesday when mat leave starts!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Evening! 

Mummy hope bubs is ok hun, they not always accurate when measuring the babies. They still telling me fidget is 'very small' I measured 34 weeks today!! Hope Anja is ok, awwww its awful when the little uns are poorly sick yes!

I need to eat something, but I just feel emotionally wrecked and sick to the core, I dont think i would keep it down. And I been a right snappy cow to Joshua, and he is the last person who should bare the brunt. Think I will take him to nursery first thing he can have a long fun day away from grumpy mummy. I cant decide what is worse, I had a tough physically challenging pregnancy with Joshua, and this one has been so emptionally challenging... why cant I have easy ride, just for a few weeks :cry:


----------



## mummy3

Hey, hope she's out soon and it goes smoothly. She's very cute:hugs:

24/7 yay for maternity leave:happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

hey I dont remember all of what was said, I heard 'infection' and 'deep in the pelvic' I know useless huh lol Im very much on my own, I guess if I asked a friend they'd have me there for a few days but Im too independant I'll be ok you know, faced worse! I need to calm down and then take on board what is said tomorrow lol


----------



## lisaf

new - :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- no not a lot of sugar, just carbs.


----------



## heyyady

I'm sure it's a bit overwhelming. Tomorrow, ask them to give you print outs explaining things so you can read them over when you go home.


----------



## wild2011

id have marched up the stairs and unleashed my hormones on them like i did to the neighbours below me in our flat wen i was heavily pregnant with chloe, they used to hammer speakers onto ceiling and play usher-yeah on repeat full blast and leave on repeat and go out, i went down one day cos id had it and dh had to come down and save me as the bloke tried to punch me, needless to say dh broke his nose then our car got slashed tyres, next week dh broke this guys legs, and he left our city, :haha: sorry he was a dick for a good 2 yrs and i was so ill from it all. dh wont take ne crap when it comes to me or the kids.


----------



## mummy3

New, I wish you lived closer hun:hugs: Don't feel bad about accepting help, I was a single mum with my first, I know how hard it can be to admit defeat (Its not defeat but feels like it) and you should take advantage of your friends and family:hugs: 34 weeks?? Wow, that doesn't sound like a small baby:thumbup: All those grapes must be doing something lol.

Yeah Anjas growth scan was 1lb and 8oz out:wacko: But she engaged at about this time too, so it feels familiar, I guess I'm programmed. Found out that the v painful progesterone shots I've been having every week only really help in certain cases of preterm delivery and pprom isn't one of them (I had pprom with my son) really hope I aint been doing it for nothing!

Lisa, how you feeling today?:flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild is it wrong to be laughing? lol sounds like he got his just desserts lol


----------



## wild2011

he literally broke both his legs! the speakers and the tyres being slashed were a small ammount of trouble we had, he moved in about 6 lads with him in a 1 bedder caused so much hassle, dh is albanian and not one to be messed with. he really is a luvly bloke tho, :haha: how can i justify that now? :lol:


----------



## mummy3

He broke his legs wild? :rofl: Know shouldn't laugh but I bet my hubby would do that too!

New, maybe a tape recorder at your appointment?:flower:


----------



## wild2011

yep mummy he didn, ive not seen him since :lol: we know alot of people around this city, and its a well known tale, wonder why he never bothered pressing charges, i had so much on this guy it would have been like handing himself in, we live in a lovely area now though thank goodness.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just need to keep a clear head :) 

lol @ the grapes yeah must be doing something lol I guess i'll find out soon at the scan if its baby or water lol


----------



## wild2011

im not feeling as sick tonight girls, i think its cos i kept busy instead of sitting hear moaning, bubs is head down firmly with legs up under each boob and kicking on demand wen i give a lil prod haha bless him


----------



## new_to_ttc

are all your bubs lying stretched out? fidget is head down but his knees are really drawn up i feel very little movement above my belly button he is curlled up snug i think lol


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies :hugs: I feel so much better lknowing I can rant away to you.

Heyyady - your doggy is sooo gorgeous, hope everything goes smoothly and she is OK

Wild - That guy sounds like a right twat, good on your DH!!!

Well I was wrong about the DIY, It carried on til 8.30 then he got the drill out again!! What a tosser, Dylan slept through it though luckily :happydance:

I'm so sleepy today, horrible emotional days like today really drain me, so I know tomorrow i will be zombie-like again no matter how much sleep i get :(


----------



## 24/7

We have the same position today new. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: wiggler

new sprout is well and truly stretched out today, hes just naughty!


----------



## lisaf

wild - lol omg, remind me to stay on your good side!!!

mummy - I'm doing a little better than yesterday but kind of going nuts with the trainee I'm dealing with today.. nothing new there :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:haha: lisa, he doesnt make a habbit of it, :blush: ur safe dont worry :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wild.. could you not hire him out to wiggler? lol


----------



## wild2011

well hes out of the country right now, but i would hire myself out, i could do with letting some steam off :lol:

my boobs r feeling so heavy today and leaking


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl are you saying you want to knock wigglers neighbours out with your boobs?? lol


----------



## mummy3

Lol hire him out, nice little side business lol, eek at the leaky boobs! Thankfully mine don't leak, milk comes right in now though after baby born:thumbup: 

New, yeah I'm going on the grape theory, superfood!

Lisa, how bad is the trainee? Sounds very frustrating!

I just took Anja in the bath to clean her up and make her smell better, she came out and threw up all over the lounge rug:dohh: Told hubby to come home early, collect #1 then deal with it:haha:

Wiggler, omg they are awful. Defo don't let them stop you doing what you want with Dylan hun, seems they think its one rule for you and a different one for them:growlmad:


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: boobs as a lethal weapon


----------



## wild2011

hahah u 2. they wont leak much it just feel slike theyve suddeny got heavy . once bubs here my milk never comes in enough to satisfy its typical my mum has the biggest boobs ever and never had a drop come in with ne of us lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I never leaked nor hurt with Joshua.... Im growing huge on top but no leaking or anything.


----------



## wild2011

:haha: thats gud hun

bowl of frosties or marmite on toast, or both!? :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I went to the fridge for grapes... but walked passed Joshua's crap and thought f*ck it came back with roast chicken crisps and custard creams lol


----------



## wild2011

dont like either of them :lol: ive had frosties, yuk i hate milk, even skimmed is hard work to get donw me yuk


----------



## new_to_ttc

milk wasnt the best choice with a dicky tummy lol

I swopped custard creams for jammy dodgems... wow Joshua has some great treats in his little hidey hole lol


----------



## mummy3

Jammy dodgers:cloud9: Lucky!

I'd go with the frosties too, yummy. Might go get some from the shop..

Any ideas for tea? Its 3 15 here so getting ready lol


----------



## wild2011

my frosties was my tea :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Swopped them for malted milk now lol ... Im exploring the biscuits lol wow I should have eaten biscuits all pregnancy Id not have any nagging!

as for dinner ermmmmm no idea skipped that one! something simples :)


----------



## wild2011

i wud appear to have just lost a glob of plug :blush: tmi, had this with the girls wud regrow and loose every few weeks


----------



## heyyady

I'm having a hungry day and have eaten tons already- an egg and ham sandwich with hash-browns, then pancakes and sausages, then a whole can of pears (My favorite food at the moment) and am now heating up some of last night's chicken and rice casserole- and it's only 2 in the afternoon here! :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol hey, you're eating for 3 you're allowed :)

Wild dont we go through the lovliest of things as women, and pregnancy is just the icing lol


----------



## mummy3

Quite like cereal for tea idea, but as my midnight snack last night was 3 bowls, dread to thing how much cereal would need:blush:

Hey, your appetite sounds like mine:thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:sick: urrghhhh ok too many biscuits!


----------



## wild2011

lol hey u enjoy it! new uve over done it now look! lol


----------



## mummy3

How many biscuits is too many?


----------



## wild2011

my last post was for u new ive edited it now lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha yes over did it... I had 2 custard creams a jammy dodger and a malted milk... :sick: oops!! I feel awful now, wish they'd either settle or come back up :sick:


----------



## hopefulmama

I have spent my last 5 days on the boat or at the pool, and i love being all sun kissed.... makes me feel better. Then i was in a great mood and i came across a pic of me doing yoga on the beach in Greece, pre preg.. and i died. I am terrified I will never get back to that body. I almost want to print pics out and put them on my fridge and all over house, a few weeks after baby comes to get my ass back into shape and the pre cellulite days


----------



## mummy3

Lol new thats not many:winkwink:

Hopeful :hugs: I'm sure you'll get your body right back hun.


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks for the stats and info Lisa. Where did you find it? I fasted before. Does that change the results? I don't have to add any additional carbs before the next test, as I already eat plenty. 45% isn't great, but I'll take it. I've had many bumps along the way, so I'll deal with this one too. I am really going to miss sugary treats if I do have GD, but it's only for 10 weeks or so that I'll have to worry about it. I can do anything for 10 weeks!

As far as the iron deficiency, apparantly it was very low. I do eat things with iron and take prenatals, but it isn't enough. I have an appointment tomorrow so I'll get more information then.

Hopeful, good luck with your test. You're right, I definitely don't have any of the typical risk factors for GD. It really seems to be random, as I know people of all different weights who've had it. Maybe I'll get lucky and pass the next one though.

Sending hugs to everyone, as it seems most of us are having a hard time right now. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Bizy - funny enough I found the GD stats at a site geared towards plus-sized pregnancies... they've had amazing information on stuff that isn't really weight-related but is often assumed to be (like GD and even SPD pelvic pain etc)... I just really like that the site backs up their 'facts' with studies and explains things in great detail.
IF you do get GD, the site is really reallly great at explaining what the numbers mean, why you can't really compare numbers with another person etc.

Really the only thing about weight that can predispose you to GD is if you already have undetected insulin issues, then of course the strain of pregnancy can make them turn into full-blown GD. Once you eliminate for that factor, overweight women are not really any more at risk than the general population (factoring in family history etc).

Mummy - Well, the trainee has really really bad breath which is NOT helping, lol... he's not stupid at all, but training him is getting very frustrating because he wants to understand EVERYTHING before he really can, he uses his mouse when he should really be using the keyboard shortcuts (esp since he has trouble SEEING the dang mouse cursor and controlling his effing mouse half the time :dohh:) I actually made him push the mouse across the desk away from him to keep him from reaching for it at one point so he could learn more keyboard shortcuts... felt like a total bossy bitch for doing that :haha:
Anyway, hate to make this comparison but I've done TONS of training at many many jobs (I was the designated trainer at one retail job and ALL I did was train people).
I have trained many people with mental handicaps and they didn't irritate me NEARLY as much as this guy is bugging me!
Of course I had a total say in who we hired... he wasn't my favorite, but for the price he seemed interesting and worth a try. He's not incapable of learning the stuff so I don't think I can say yet that he's not going to work out. And heck... if he irritates my boss half as much as he bugs me, I'll have no issues when I come back and resume my normal role :rofl: PMSL!


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, and instead of being excited for my birth class tonight, I'm bummed that I have to spend 2 hours in this class instead of getting to recover from training this guy :(
Luckily he's not in the office again until Thursday but starting next week he's here full time :( I don't want to go whining to my boss about it just yet, maybe he will get less annoying the more he understands/learns... maybe... right? I can hope?


----------



## heyyady

Had a nice long nap (2nd one today, hope this isn't the new trend! :lol:) went and picked up my doggy, who is doing great, she's just stoned! And now I'm eating. Again! You know it's bad when you're eating one meal and contemplating what you'll have for the next one! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol, I'm sooooo jealous of that nap!!
off to birthing class!


----------



## heyyady

Am having contractions - 15 minutes apart. So far, nothing I've tried is stopping them.


----------



## Wiggler

I never leaked when I was preggers with Dylan until the night my waters broke, I wokeup at 2.30am and noticed this dried out little trail of milk down my boob. My immediate reaction was "eww gross!" then I walked to the loo and 20 seconds later my waters broke (down the toilet thankfully) and my next reaction was "oh my god!!!" :haha:

Heyyady - A nice relaxing bath might calm them down, if they don't stop soon make sure you get yourself checke dout hun :hugs:

Well little monkey boy woke up at 4.50am, 10 minutes after I woke up :dohh: OH is keeping him entertained while I lay in bed :haha: I am so lazy!

No major plans for today, just gotta find the recipe for a nice pasta salad, write out a shopping list for OH and keep Dylan happy. I've started recording Teletubbies when its on and just put it on for him, he loves it!


----------



## heyyady

Unfortunately, Baths are NOT an option with my SPD issues- can't get in and out. And no shower until Hubby gets home til 11 (it's about 9:15)... 
am contemplating 1/2 glass of wine...


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisa- i'm glad you said that! it's been on my mind a little. like if people are gonna judge and say thats the reason i have it. i was surprised with my results since i didnt have it with my son.


----------



## lisaf

heyyady - hope drinking some water and lying down helps!

milos mommy - I know how you feel! Part of my relief in passing the 3hr glucose test is that I was so relieved not to be fulfilling a stereotype.. that I wouldn't have every person who heard I had GD thinking 'of course' etc...


----------



## Wiggler

Yuck! Ive been feeling really sick all morning nd the only thing I can think of that might have caused it is that I didn't eat much yesterday compared to normal, just forced a slice of toast down and feeling slightly better, but still just want to curl up in bed and sleep til I feel better.


----------



## heyyady

Hubby brought me my potassium drinks- and so far I've only had one in the last hour. Hopefully they're dying down. No pain with them at all- just bump going rock hard and I get kinda out of breath. The girls seem unphased and are merrily bouncing around in there :thumbup:

My little Lola is drugged as all hell- so funny yet so sad!


----------



## new_to_ttc

morning!

Ive spent half the morning being sick on an empty stomach, that is gross! Its calming down now so will take my meds soon (didnt want them coming up)

Joshua woke up just 10 minutes ago so he is late going to nursery, Im currently paying for him to sleep in! Lovely! He started his morning with a row off mummy, so he's not talking to me, Im so short fussed :cry: but to be fair if he kicks over any more drinks Im seriously going to ban all liquids in this house, for ever! Pmsl I can here him climbing the wall to unlock the top lock on the front door, maybe he is attempting to storm off to nursery by himself lol.... I'll let him struggle for a minute! Little monkey looks like we both going to need this day apart!

Hey hope your doggy is ok, and glad the contractions have slowed right down!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new :hugs: I hope you feel better soon! 

My little monkey decided it would be fun to undo the zipper on the beanbag and tip the tiny balls out, luckily I grabbed it before too many came out, he wasn;t too happy that I ruined his fun little game. lol. He's now playing with his trains and is nice and happy :)

Just found this recipe for pasta salad, it looks yummy :)

500g pasta shells
500g red grapes, seedless, halved
4 celery stalks, finley sliced
2 carrots, coarsely grated
1/2 red onion, thinly sliced
For Dressing
210g mayonnaise
100ml creme fraiche
3tbsp dijon mustard
50ml apple cider vinegar
1-2 tbsp sugar
1tsp salt
1tsp black pepper
Method

Start by whisking the dressing together nice an uniform. Boil pasta in plenty of water, drainand rinse with some cold water.Mix with the veggies, and add the dressind.Toss well.


----------



## new_to_ttc

tut tut tut ... mayo is a no go young lady!! lol (unless its sneakidly put on my subway lol)

Thought beanbag balls were in a protective layer under the cover? Will have to check Joshua's lolol Although I would like to think he was big enough not to empty them out lol

FFs on the phone to the hospital and Im just not getting through to anyone! Think I might hang up and ask the switch board to give me the dirct line numbers Im sure she is making a balls up of transferring me over!


----------



## Wiggler

yeah, there is normally a protective layer, but my beanbag is just a cheapie from B&Q and they don;t do it :(

Grr, i hate phoning hospitals, its so hard to get through, its OH's job :rofl: I hope you get through soon hun :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

lol new any luck getting through, ?

hey i hope they ease up x

wiggler, dont like the sound of that, love grapes but not in pasta salad only an apple belongs in pasta salad lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Nope still here with phone to my ear!!! Think i might try another department lol 

fruit belongs in a florida salad lol although I dont mind a bit of pineapple in a standard salad because it keeps it fresh for longer lol


----------



## Wiggler

yea I was thinking of swapping the grapes for apple, apple is soooo good in pasta salad. :)


----------



## wild2011

yer it is and pineapple with salad, nom nom


----------



## new_to_ttc

Got through to a snotty cow... who passed me to my GP who sent me back to the same friggin ward just the clinic in the next cubicle!! Oh well got the answers I needed in the end! 

Time is dragging so much, think i will tiddle up the downstairs before i have to set off in about 45 minutes.


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: hope all goes as smoothly as possible xx


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan is asleep next to me on the sofa, poor little guy was so tired, he went and got his blankie, hopped up on the sofa next to me and immediately fell asleep, sooo cute!

I'm sooooooo hungry today now the sicky feeling has gone, I just treated myself to 2 sarnies, one with marmite and one with nutella. YUM! I'm still starving though, going to make a nice big lunch soon :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Morning ladies. Still dark here. Just wanted to wish you all a great day before I head off to placement.


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks Brandi, i hope you ahve a great day too :) x x x


----------



## wild2011

have a great day brandi

great loads of post just came, maternity, baby stuff, playnest, more baby stuff, ive got too much newborn now :blush: no more newborn clothes!


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks Lisa. You know what sucks though? The nurses are responsible for passing along these stereotypes. The first thing they said when I got my paperwork for testing was that it was routine and although I'm not overweight, I still had to take it, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Apparently I'm not going to placement right away. It's quite scary when you go to wake your child up and she's looking at you with fear in her eyes because she's having so much trouble breathing. Thankfully, I have a midwife appointment today to cover my butt for the two hours of placement I'll be missing this morning. Daddy's getting off work early today so we're going to swap when he gets home.

Poor kid is so darn lethargic right now. She's just laying on the couch and doesn't even care to watch the cartoons; she's staring at the back of the couch.


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: brandi :(


----------



## Inge

Brandi :hugs: hope she gets better soon. You got any meds for her? 
got my job centre appointment for monday at 1140. Applied for a job they told me about over the phone. Not holding my breath as its full time permanent and Im almost 30wks :dohh: but I used to work for the company and I asked if any part time or temp vacancies come up to let me know. Would love to be working right now :growlmad:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

She's on antibiotics that she started last night. She has a throat infection and double ear infection, but she's so stuffed up too and combined with her narrow nasal passageway from her "swollen" adenoids, it's making it very difficult for her to breathe. The poor kid just wants to lay down and she can't because she can't breathe. Sitting up makes it a little easier for her. She's refusing to eat or drink anything because the second something goes in her mouth, her only passageway to breathe is taken away.

By swollen adenoids, they're normal size for a 4 year old, but because her head is the size of a 14 month old, they're considered swollen and narrow her nasal passages. The specialist doesn't want to take them out just yet.

When she woke, she was pushing a 103 degree fever. I gave her Tylenol (paracetamol) for the fever, which is hit or miss. Her fevers don't normally respond to medical intervention, unless it's an IV line to keep her hydrated. Fevers dehydrate her very quickly, especially when she's refusing to eat or drink. It's gone down a degree, but I doubt it'll stay that way for very long.

I don't mean any disrespect to families with typically developing children, but it's one thing to have a sick child, and another to have a sick child with other conditions on top of it. It's so freaking frustrating. As much as I love her for who she is, there are honestly days that I just wish she were "normal", so that seemingly simple illnesses didn't risk her life like they do.


----------



## Inge

anyone have a way to bring up the subject of MIL writing an "eviction" style letter to the council for us? I feel awful having to ask her to do it but Id rather I did as OH would just be blunt :dohh: She wouldnt take it in a bad way would she? I dont want to offend her or anything so am nervous about asking her :wacko:


----------



## hopefulmama

Did my gluclose, wasn't that bad, the fruit punch flavor was ok just tasted like kool aid or something. So i'll get my results tomorrow, hope its all good.


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: Brandi, I hope you find some way of getting her fever down.

Lisa, bad breathe? :sick: yuck! Hope you have more luck with him today..

New, good luck at your appointment hun, and yep trying to get through to a hospital is nigh on a whole day task:dohh:

Wiggler, think I may have to try that pasta salad, sound yummy.

Hopeful, good luck with the test, I'm sure you'll be fine.

Anja was up most of the night being sick so we're all knackered here, but she seems more alert now. I've woken up with a rash all over my belly too, gross:dohh:


----------



## mummy3

Inge, for the letter, I would just be blunt with her and say look we really need this for these reasons and would be very grateful to you if you will help. I don't know why she would be offended at all tbh, but gushing a lot will help:flower:


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies, now that the house is calming down from the flu/cold maybe I will be able to catch up on here one of these days lol. My baby shower is this Sunday and surprised to say I'm really excited. I can't wait to see my friends, family, and delicious Costco cake. I've been craving one for awhile now. Plus that means after Sunday I can start on the nursery. I can't wait to get Liam's room all ready for him even though he will probably sleep in our room the first 6 months.

Hope you ladies have a good day. :flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I'm back, wow that felt like a lifetime!

Hopeful good luck with your results tomorrow! Brandi I really hope Zoes temp comes down and she starts to feel a lot better. Joshua is allergic to so much medication, Im just so grateful he doesnt get ill often, I find that hard enough to cope with I cant imagine how it must be with the physical coniditions ontop of illness xxx :hugs:

Hospital were lovely and far more informative. I think my GP went a bit on the panic side lol basically its a bacterial infection, that usually poses no real major problems, but Im just a bit close to my due date for their liking so they want to treat it hard and fast as it can pose risk to the baby. She said my cervix is closed and the baby has not been exposed, and also she didnt think my preterm labour risks were as great as the GP told me they were (although she wouldnt say for sure, thats fair enough). She also said its very likely that I had a false positive because when your pregnant there is all kinds of bacteria and if I was earlier on they'd do 2 tests before treating it but they dont have time, so they are going to treat it and retest in 6 weeks to make sure Im clear for a normal delivery. If I wasnt pregnant Id never have had routine tests, and would never have known about it and she said it would have just cleared up on its own accord, thats how unsevere she thinks it is, so I am a lot less worried. I know my MW was worried about the baby, but now we know he hasnt be exposed Im ok. I will panic again in 6 weeks if the tests are positive lol... but if I start panicing now Im going to bring on a preterm labour so I need to calm down.

I dont think I could have hoped for anything better, I just have to wait 6 weeks now and hope they either made a mistake first time round, or the treatment works and I can have a normal birth.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Inge, MIL knows you are looking for your own place right? Just tell her we lovely ladies on here have suggested getting an eviction letter from her just to support your application. Tell her sometimes its necessary to be a little devious to get what you want, otherwise you'd be sat on a waiting list for ever and a day. You could also offer to write it and ask her to sign it xx


----------



## mummy3

That sounds very promising new, I guess the gp had to cover their backs. 6 weeks will get you near to term, I have everything crossed for you that its cleared up/false positive so you can get that normal delivery:thumbup: Must feel like a huge weight off your shoulders hun, how are you and Joshua going to celebrate tonight?


----------



## mummy3

Hello Lucky! Glad to hear your family is getting over the flu now. Yay for the baby shower:happydance: I'd have loved one, bet the cake and games are soooo much fun!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its a little bit close to term for my liking, but she said its best to wait a while longer to get a very accurate result rather than take it too quick, find out it was a positve result and 'dead bacteria' churning up another positive result. She seemed to know what she was talking about lol I do feel like a weight has been lifted off, as soon as I knew the baby was ok my next worry was my 'friend' but she said its not passed on so Im ok there (phew!) although he has been a pillar of strength today for me and somewhere in his head he must have been wondering if I had some killer disease and id given it him lol He didnt once ask or show it though bless him. He just let me snot all over his leather jacket, cry tears all over him and just held me while we waited. 

Im going to pick Joshua up from nursery in a minute and I think we might go to the restaurant next door to it. I kinda owe him an apology I was so out of my mind yesterday/ this morning, I was really snappy and grouchy poor lad copped it big style. I also only had those biscuits last night and a potato for lunch yesterday, so Im running on fresh air. I think I ought to eat and settle my summersaulting stomach.


----------



## new_to_ttc

mummy why arent you having a baby shower? You should embrace the american culture lol They look awesome on films :rofl:

Lucky great news everyone is starting to feel better hun :)


----------



## 24/7

Glad you had better news today new. :hugs:

Am annoyed with the doctors, they won't do me another repeat prescription for my Omeprazole without an appointment, and when I keep ringing for appointments they don't have any?! :( I am in so much pain, and well, GRRRRRR!! MW next friday so will be hoping she can help if I don't manage to get a appointment by then!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

How rude!! Cant you ask the pharmacy to do the repeat prescription? Ive got almost a full box sat here you could have used i didnt take them very long lol


----------



## 24/7

Sadly not. :( Things like this really irritate me!!
I have bought some Gaviscon, and am hoping for a post dinner miracle!! xx


----------



## Inge

sorted! she's understands that it will help us so will try to get something sorted. Hopefully done by wednesday and then me and oh can go council together and go through lots of things then. il have a chat to midwife too cos im sure stressing isnt going to help me :haha: Il tell her about the tension headaches cos I think there from me worrying about things too much. Just had some chilli and mash and have left over chicken stew for later.


----------



## wild2011

new thats goof enough news to relax a bit least u know wats going on xx


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- You should have a baby shower, or just send your husband to costco for a cake to celebrate the fact your having a baby lol.

New- Glad they gave you a better explanation to what is going on. Hope the medication makes everything all better and ready for a natural birth.

I'm doing my glucose test in less than 48 hours and I just had a hot chocolate with raspberry sauce. Oops, guess I'm not that good at staying away from sugars.


----------



## mummy3

New, we only moved here a few weeks ago, pretty sure the only people who would go to a shower would be hubby, kids and MIL. So more of a treat to skip it :rofl: Have fun with Joshua at the restaurant and awww at your friend, you sure you guys cant ake it official, he sounds like such a sweetheart?!

Wiggler, I made the pasta salad, yummy, thanks:flower: How are the neighbours today?

Inge, mmmm chilli! Glad you've got the letter sorted, hopefully it wont take long to work something out now so you can relax more:hugs:

24/7, is it heartburn? Sucks aout the docs mmaking you wait so long in pain, would complaining help? Since my LO dropped though can't say I've had any but before that gaviscon and tums were good.:hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Ooh lucky where do you get raspberry sauce? I put hersheys chocolate syrup on mine:haha:

He goes out for cake for me most nights lol.

Good luck with your test hun:hugs::flower:


----------



## Inge

mummy - was it you that said about kicks to the ribs? cos if it was you jinxed me :haha: Iv been getting rib kicks and stomach punches this evening which are so uncomfortable :dohh:


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- You can find it at the grocery store near the jams or in the coffee isle.


----------



## Wiggler

new - so glad your appointment went well and you are feeling better :hugs:

mummy3- Glad the pasta salad was yummy, I havent been able to make it, Dylan was going off on one so Oh couldn;t get down to Iceland before it closed for the ingredients, he did but me a chicken pasta salad from tesco though, hopefully it tastes better than it looks. 

Neighbors haven't banged down today even when Dylan was screamin all afternoon (I think they must have been out, it was silent up there), OMG I wish he had a mute button sometimes! :haha:

One hour til I can't eat or drink anything but water... BOOO! I just had a mahoosive fry up though so hopefully that will keep me going until after my blood test tomorrow morning.


----------



## 24/7

Mummy3, yes to heartburn, but hubby bought me home lots of Gaviscon and it has helped alot for now!! :D Sam is high up today, which probably doesn't help, these babies, we will all be grey by the end. :p xx


----------



## mummy3

Lol 24/7 I've been going grey since I was 21, heartburn is meant to mean lots of hair for the baby, thats been half true for me, 2 babies with bad heartburn and this the second with not much and 3 so far with lots of hair:haha:

Inge, yep jinxed you, watch out for broken ribs!

Wiggler, you got a break from them thats something. My little guy still hasn't found his mute button at 3 so you might be waiting, lol I hear they get really quiet around the time puberty hits :rofl:

I'm sure the chicken salad will be yummy, ended up making 3 big tubs of pasta salad as have no idea of how much pasta to cook:dohh: Would send you one but in the 6 weeks would take to get you would prob be not so good...


----------



## 24/7

Lots of hair would be very cute. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

i had severa heartburn with chloe, check out the pic heheheheh, none wiht leila she was bold and sienna had it mild and she had some hair, so in my case heartburn did = hairy baby
 



Attached Files:







goe.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: Joshua hasnt found the mute button at nearly 8 so you got a long wait yet! lol

OMG... went out for dinner and what a shambles. Dont like this restaurant too much but it was very local so I thought quick and easy... nooo Joshua wanted starters main and dessert lol So dinner cost me £19.10 (inc drinks) and all I ate was a fork of baked beans and 1 slice of cucumber :( We were kept waiting for 40 minutes before they took our order grrr then a while long wait for troubles starter but after that it picked up speed a bit, then took 20 minutes for the bill grrrr

My stomach feels like its been ripped in 2 (took the 'hard and fast' medication before I went out) Im sure thats the cause! I know being sick will make me feel a little better, but Im really finding it so hard not to be or I will have to go back for these tablets again tomorrow. Im also so sleepy tired, I think the calm has come over me and now my body has just packed in, I didnt get a minute last night! 

Lucky fingers crossed for yur test hun, the syrup etc will be long gone within 48 hours! 

Mummy.. lol @ making it official, I'd give us 2 weeks under the same roof before one of us was up for killing the other rofl Some people are just too independant lol luckily we're both so alike it works for us. We're exclusive, thats about as official as we'll ever get lol


----------



## mummy3

New exclusive is a big step for a guy, makes him the OH:winkwink: We all want to kill our men sometimes anyway however much we love em. Sounds like Joshua enjoyed his dinner at least, hope those pills don't make you sick for long, I know of at least 2 antibiotics that make me seriously nauseous so:hugs:

Wild, did her black hair fall off and go blonde? Both my girls had that, tons of jet black hair at birth then it came in yellow:haha:


----------



## wild2011

no mummy its very dark brown LOL leila was bold and it went blonde now darking off and sienna had blonde hair born its getting darker :haha:
 



Attached Files:







pudsey1.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wiggler

I had mega heartburn with Dylan and he was a little baldilocks. Never got hair until he was abuut 18 months old :haha: not much heartburn with this one, can't wait to see if bubs is hairy or a baldy :)

... I want to EAT!!! Its not fair, even a nice cup of tea would be great, but nooo, I have to stick to boring water :( BOO!


----------



## mummy3

wiggler:hugs: Feeling really bad for you not being able to eat, I actually couldn't manage it right now:blush:

I've forgotton again whether you're meant to fast before the 1 hour test or not? Pretty sure I got a leaflet but its in the abyss lol. We've lost a wii controller somewhere as well and a brown plastic horse:wacko:


----------



## BizyBee

I had a dr's appt today and found out I'm anemic, which is why I got the call to start a supplement. I took my first pill this morning and it has not agreed with me. Hope it's better tomorrow. 
Speaking of tomorrow, I have my 3 hr test in the morning and I'm not looking forward to it. With how I'm feeling today, I'm afraid I might not be able to stomach it. FX I pass cause it would suck to have GD!


----------



## wild2011

:grr: :grr:

who mentioned heartburn, i have mamouth heartburn, in my throat chest and back, its damn awful in agony gaviscon and rennies not doing ne thing :cry:

think ill sneak off to bed shortly, 

have mw tomoz :wohoo: x


----------



## Wiggler

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!! I neeeeeeed food, Its taking all my willpower to sit here and sip my water instead of running to the fridge and stuffing myself with lovely yummy food. This is just cruel, denying a pregnant woman food!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anberlin is driving me NUTS!!! Two weeks ago, she was head down, and tonight, what is she? Head UP!!! This kid better go head down again so I can get that homebirth of mine, or she's NOT going to enjoy the next 18 years of her life.


----------



## lisaf

mummy - they typically want you to fast for a minimum of 2 hours before your 1 hour test.
Some doc's give different instructions, but that seems to be the average!


----------



## lisaf

lol Brandi - 18 years may be a bit long for punishment... how about 1 year of grounding if she robs you of your home birth?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, I won't ground her for 18 years, just make life hell and rob her of her opportunities, lol.


----------



## Wiggler

Take lots of embarrasing photos of her to use when she is older and has friends round :)


----------



## mummy3

Thanks Lisa, willing to bet I forget to fast though:haha:

Good luck tomorrow bizy, sorry your pills aren't agreeing with you, is there not any others you can take?

Wild, oh no heartburn for you too!:hugs: Hope you find relief, if the pills are not working, what about ice cream?

Brandi, she's breech now?! Hope she turns, 18 years is a long time:winkwink: How did everything else go at your appointment?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

For sure! I'll take naked pictures of her rolls and show them to her boyfriends.


----------



## Wiggler

I can;t stop thinking about food... I only ate just over 3 hours ago, but its time for my pre-bed snack and water isn't as yummy and filling :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Everything else was okay. They took my blood to check my iron levels just to make sure they're not low and we also discussed the possibility of a homebirth. I had been planning a hospital birth, even though I really didn't want one. I'm thinking I'm going to get it, if Anberlin turns down again and she better. 

My husband wants me to have a hospital birth, but they're willing to say that it's too late for me if I'm over 5cm and don't want to go to the hospital. I go pretty quickly once my waters are broken anyway.


----------



## BizyBee

Mummy, I'm going to give it a few days and try a different pill if this continues. I think my system is in shock so I'm going to only do one dose and gradually increase.


----------



## mummy3

Brandi, that sounds great a homebirth would be awesome. Would your husband be there even if prefers the hospital birth? I'd love a homebirth or a waterbirth, they sould so relaxing (well as relaxing as can be lol)

Bizy, I've heard that iron pills can make you nauseous and constipated, theres the black poo too:winkwink:. Isn't there a liquid form thats meant to be not so bad? last time I needed them was after delivery of my first and the ones I had were not too bad.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It all depends on when I go into labour and where he is. He'll be off work by then, but if I happen to go into labour while he's away at the Rush concert I bought him tickets to for our anniversary, then he won't be there. Our anniversary is April 12 (come on Anberlin, I won't make life hell if you're born that day!), and the concert is April 19. I'm due April 27, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## MilosMommy7

my appt with the MFM specialist is tomorrow afternoon. i'm starting to get a little nervous. only because i dont know what to expect. on the plus side they might scan me! hopefully i get a print out :)


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck milos!

Mummy, I didn't know it came in liquid form. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Wiggler

I am a very upset and grumpy Wiggler this morning :(
I've had less than 3 hours sleep, Dylan woke up at 3.45am, so I'm bloody exausted, and I felt so ill from being so tired and hungry I had to eat so going to have my bloods done on tuesday instead. I spent the past 30 minutes crying cos I feel like such a crap mummy and person.


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- I'm STARVING all the time and get violently ill if I don't eat- I don't know if I can go through with my test- Don't beat yourself up over it!
Bizy- The liquid iron went much better for me as I could divide up my dose into several smaller ones over the day...
Brandi- My girls are already in trouble for making me miss the Prince concert on monday- I'll have to remember that picture of the rolls thing... :rofl:

As for heartburn, I'm on 2 different meds and still can't eat 1/2 of what I'd like to! 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: @ Teenagers finding their mute button :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Oh yes- and BH contractions are basically gone- had one at the grocery today and one tonight for no reason-


----------



## MilosMommy7

wiggler - :hugs: sorry to hear! i hate when milo doesnt let me sleep. just wait for the day when they're older and want "just 5 more minutes" and we're the ones making THEM wake up :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm so looking forward to when I have to drag him out of bed, constantly being woken up before 5am is really getting to me now, I actually slept more when Dylan was a newborn!
He is going to my mums tomorrow for the weekend and I dont plan on getting out of bed the whole time :haha:

OH is taking Dylan out today so I am going to try and catch a nap then, hopefully even if I just get 20 mins sleep it should help me feel more human!


----------



## MilosMommy7

sounds like a good plan! make sure to rest up. the weekend will be over before you know it.


----------



## Wiggler

I might pamper myself this weekend too, I bought some nail varnish a few months ago and haven't even used it yet, my nails haven't been painted in about 7 years so that will be nice :)

Bubs is being cheeky and laying transverse again :haha: and he/she has cheered me up this morning kicking and punching away. Wasn't too keen on the cervix shots though, they are never fun :dohh: x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

i cant remember the last time i painted my nails! must be atleast over a year. i never wear makeup because mascara and eyeliner irritate my eyes and make them itchy. :(


----------



## Wiggler

I love mascara and eyeliner, but as I very very rarely wear make up they make my eyes feel so tired. I do think my eyes look fab with make up on though.

Have you tried the make up for sensitive eyes? I was thinking of getting some to stop my eyes feeling so tired when I wear make up. 

I have some hair dye lurking somewhere, I totally forgot I would need 2 boxes when I bought it cos my hair is so long now so going to wait until after bubs is born and I have my hair cut to dye it, its going red :)


----------



## heyyady

I love my makeup but hardly wear it these days as I'm too tired to even think about putting it on. As for the hair dye? I DESPERATELY need it done but am afraid it will turn my hair orange with all the weird pregnancy hormones! lol


----------



## Wiggler

I tried to dye my hair BRIGHT red once, I bleached it, then put the colour on, it didn;t come out right and was luminous orange. This was when I was a teenager and didn;t have much money so had to wait 2 whole weeks until I had the money to dye it black :rofl: It was so embarrassing!

OH and Dylan have just gone out, I have the flat to myself and quite enjoying the silence :)

Going to raid the fridge soon and see what yumminess there is :)


----------



## wild2011

when u find something yummy do share :lol: i made myself eat a large breakfast as have mw later and its at lunch time and an hours wallk each way so ill likely not eat till gone 3pm. so i had 2 slices of wholemeal toast tinned toms and a microwaved egg. loads of grounded black pepper of course was lush but didnt manage even half of it pmsl.

just ordered myself, a long legth maternity shirt in magenta, a pair of maternity cuffed ankle combats in black, and some fushia canvas pumps. also 2 maternity bra's , ohhh yeah and a pair of black dolly's and some gorgeous choc wedge sandals for the summer cos they were in clearance for like £9 each haha.

so a nice comfy outfit thats a bit girly, got loads of baggy tops i can stick over the combats but if i like the shirt ill get it in blacl too, also want some hareem maternity trousers but they are cropped so ill wait till mid april and get a pair for the last 6 weeks or so then sell on x


----------



## new_to_ttc

morning ladies!

Ive got to go back to the hospital later this morning the tablets I had made me so sick I need to go back and get some more. 

wiggler sorry you struggled last night hun hope your day gets better!

Ive lost more weight :( this isnt good news for the ketone issue eeekkkkkk


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay for the clothes wild :) helps when you have comfy well fitting clothes!!

Oh and as for hair dye pmsl.. I dyed my hair bright red once, for a fancy dress night I went as Jessica Rabbit lol Stupid mistake because red is impossible to get rid of lol After a while I went jet black with electric blue streaks rofl.. oh those were the carefree days lol


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry wild, no yummies to share, my poor fridge, freezers and cupboards are nearly empty :( OH is picking up some shopping while he is out, including grapes! :)

I did make myself 2 marmite sarnies though, they were OK, but I would kill for a nice prawn salad sarnie right now, YUM! 

I really should take advantage of the chance to do some tidying without being interupted to play trains, but I really can;t be bothered, and the worst thing is, I'm not even tired enough for a nap! :( 
Oh well, if I can;t grab a nap today I am deffo having an early night, I'm busy busy tomorrow. Got my mum coming round in the morning, then the HomeStart volunteer coming round in the afternoon, I hope she isn't as pushy as my last one. :S


----------



## wild2011

oooh new get filling ur face! now step to it!

wiggler yum grapes!

im off ot get ready or ill not get there in time xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

maybe you could just lie on the bed/sofa with some really easy watching tv on, nothing that requires thought lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I might put desperate housewives on, I'm at the beginning of season 2 and really enjoying it and need to watch it before BT Vision remove it at the end of march so going to watch that after lunch :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:)

have a good mw appt wild!! 

Im off to the hospital now myself, see if I cant keep them down this time. Will make sure I have lunch today something small and light :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

wiggler - i love when my eyes have makeup on them . i think they look better :) i didnt know they had makeup for sensitive eyes! i'll have to look.


----------



## Inge

So stuffed. Just had a pot of mango onken yogurt for my breakfast :cloud9: Bid for the 6 houses that are in the area we can live and now im at a loose end :nope: Had 1 BH last night and another this morning but nothing since. OH told me in the night Leo was kicking really hard all over whilst I was asleep :haha: My tummy felt so sore this morning so that explains it :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Milo - I found out from my mum, she is allergic to almost everything (the list is about 3 pages long!) and the only make-up that doesn't bring her out in a rash is the sensitive stuff.

I'm wondering what I should have for my lunch now, especially as we don't have much food in til OH gets back. We have some diddy little tatties left so might give them a blast in the microwave and plonk some butter on them. YUM!


----------



## Soph22

It's just now 5 am here. I've been up for an hour now and on/off before that. My back hurts!!!! Not muscle/crampy pain. More like spine out of alignment pain. No position is comfortable. I've tried my expensive maternity pillow, sleeping reclined on my back, right side, left side with pillows between my knees- all no good. I kept waking poor DH who has to work today too. 
Is this the sciatic nerve? It's my very lower back, right side. When I move the pain does radiate down into my right leg, but it's not there all the time. 
Gotta get up for work in an hour. Probably should use this time wisely to get something done, but don't think that's gonna happen.


----------



## wild2011

back from mw, 

bp fine urine fine, bubs heartbeat fine, 

AND

he measuring 30 weeks, gulppppppppppppp please say not another baby the size of chloe or bigger lol. got to be checked again in week or so then prob a scan. he turned breech oblique too xx


----------



## Inge

got my job centre app on monday but cant find my birth certificate :dohh: should my drivers liscense be ok? I had loads of copies of my birth certificate for emergencies but now cant find those :dohh: I have midwife on tuesday so busy weekend. OH is picking SS up tonight so will have him from tomorow through to monday :wacko: argh! :wacko: Mainly looked after by me as MIL is at work tomorow and saturday but I should be ok :haha: you wont hear from me much though :haha: I have to pop out tomorow for a little bit but other then that im baby sitting.


----------



## 24/7

Glad little monkey is growing well wild, although abit cheeky being breech, hopefully he pops back soon for you!! Will be interested to see how big MW thinks I'm measuring next week when I go. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Soph - sounds like it could be a nerve if its shooting down your leg too :hugs: I hope you sleep better tonight!

wild - Glad your MW appointment went well and hope your cheeky litle man turns for you! Maybe you will set a world record with this bubs size? Only joking :haha: Hope he is a nice size for you!

Inge - Drivers licence should be fine hun, I used to use drivers licence and bank card as ID down there :)


I managed to get some sleep :happydance::happydance::happydance: I had lunch (spaghetti on toast with cheese and lea and perrins on top, was yummy!) and crashed out, then got rudely awoken by the phone just now. 
It was OH, Dylans appointment at the opticians went well, he tried to scream the place down :haha:. My poor baby is short sighted and needs glasses :cry::cry: His eyesight isn;t too bad at the moment they said but he has another appointmnt in 6 months and will be getting his first pair of glasses then.


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Soph - sounds like it could be a nerve if its shooting down your leg too :hugs: I hope you sleep better tonight!
> 
> wild - Glad your MW appointment went well and hope your cheeky litle man turns for you! Maybe you will set a world record with this bubs size? Only joking :haha: Hope he is a nice size for you!
> 
> Inge - Drivers licence should be fine hun, I used to use drivers licence and bank card as ID down there :)
> 
> 
> I managed to get some sleep :happydance::happydance::happydance: I had lunch (spaghetti on toast with cheese and lea and perrins on top, was yummy!) and crashed out, then got rudely awoken by the phone just now.
> It was OH, Dylans appointment at the opticians went well, he tried to scream the place down :haha:. My poor baby is short sighted and needs glasses :cry::cry: His eyesight isn;t too bad at the moment they said but he has another appointmnt in 6 months and will be getting his first pair of glasses then.

glad you got some sleep :hugs: Its good they caught the short sightedness so soon cos its best it gets help now rather then wait for years and it gets worse :thumbup:
I should rest up too I have a long weekend ahead :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, i remember when my eyesight started getting bad, I was 10/11ish and had to slowly start moving forward a desk at a time in class cos I couldn;t see the whiteboard, I kept asking my mum to take me to get my eyes tested and she thought cos I had them tested when I was 7 i was fine :rofl: It was only after nearly a yeaar and me sitting at the teachers desk in school that she took me and she was shocked at how bad my eyesight was :dohh:

Dylan will look so adorable in glasses, and luckily as his next appointment is after bubs is born my pelvis should be better so I can go to the appointment with him and help him pick a cute pair :)


----------



## Inge

Iv had to wear glasses for short sightedness since I was 5 so im used to glasses now. My eyesights been the same for a few years now so im glad im not any worse. Only thing I dont like is when I pass OH my glasses to put on the side at bedtime he usually drops them :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

thanks girls.

though its not normal to measure that much bigger lol, on average some measure a week to 1.5 out but not 3 lol.. in comparison i always measured spot on with the girls so she keeping close eye on it xx


----------



## Wiggler

Glad she is keeping an eye on it Wild :)

My glasses are knackered, they are 3 years old and have had a right beating off Dylan, there is a screw missing too so the lense falls out sometimes :dohh: I keep telling myself that I am going to get new ones soon, but I always end up forgetting. I donlt think I have ever had an appointment though where my eyesight isn't worse. I can still see OK in these glasses so I don't think my eyesight has got too much worse though. YAY!

Hmm, I think if my pelvis is good enough I will try to get to the opticians this weekend :)


----------



## 24/7

You should, while its free. :D

We have been given a lovely gift of the money for our buggy today, so hopefully be off to purchase at the weekend. :D:D:D xx


----------



## mummy3

Buggy shopping!:happydance: Soo much fun hun, you'll enjoy it!

Wiggler, defo go get your eyes tested while its free, sorry to hear about Dylan needing specs but much better he is getting what he needs early:thumbup: I'm another glasses wearer that needs to go get checked too lol. Bet you're looking forward to a relaxing weekend, should help the pelvis no end. Sucks about having to wait for tuesday now for your bloods after going hungry last night:hugs:

New, go eat woman! Those pills sound horrific though, so hopefully your mw will let you off this time. Is there any other way you can add to your diet without making you ill so the ketones go?

Wild, wow 3 weeks bigger, 12lber :shock::haha: Could it be extra waters though?

Soph, does sound like sciatica, maybe some physio or chiroractor will help:flower:

Hey, not all teenagers go mute, pretty sure its just the boys :rofl:

Inge, good luck with the houses:flower:

My son had the stomach bug last night so no sleep here either. Then I started getting contractions one after another around 7am after my shower, tried 5 glasses water, laying on left side and nothing so ended up taking the nifedipine and they seem to be easing up. The rash seems to be hanging around as well, all over bump and arms down to the hand and top of legs:wacko: Closest thing it looks like is a shaving rash but most definately dont shave belly, arms and hands!:haha:


----------



## Inge

thanks mummy :thumbup:
My bump feels so heavy today and I have a bad tummy too :blush: Going to lie down for a bit then have a lush bubbly bath :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, I just tried the grapes new mentioned, they are amazing, OH had to take the bag away as I scoffed half of them in one sitting, they are soooo yummy!! Dylan loves them too :)

mummy - I hope your little guy is feeling better, and glad the meds helped stop the contractions. That rash sounds worrying though, deffo get it checked :hugs:

Dylan had a fun time playing with his aunt and uncle at MIL's house, they are only a few years older than him so they get on great, his uncle gave him a Thomas the tank engine hat and book which he won't let go of now, bless him! 

OH is putting dinner on now, I can;t wait, sausage, beans and jacket tattie. I am so in to jacket potatoes at the moment, shame I don;t have the patience to cook them properly. 10 mins in the microwave and then 10-15 mins in the oven to make the skin yummy, its delish, but not as good as if I could wait an hour for it to cook in the oven.


----------



## mummy3

I'll get it checked on tues at my appointment, its not itchy or anything, knowing my luck it'll be I'm allergic to my moisturiser, great in the desert :rofl:

Dylan sounds so cute with his new Thomas stuff, is he still loving spongebob? Anja's obsessed with it lol

Mmmm grapes, sausage beans and tatties:cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

mummy3 said:


> Buggy shopping!:happydance: Soo much fun hun, you'll enjoy it!
> 
> Wiggler, defo go get your eyes tested while its free, sorry to hear about Dylan needing specs but much better he is getting what he needs early:thumbup: I'm another glasses wearer that needs to go get checked too lol. Bet you're looking forward to a relaxing weekend, should help the pelvis no end. Sucks about having to wait for tuesday now for your bloods after going hungry last night:hugs:
> 
> New, go eat woman! Those pills sound horrific though, so hopefully your mw will let you off this time. Is there any other way you can add to your diet without making you ill so the ketones go?
> 
> Wild, wow 3 weeks bigger, 12lber :shock::haha: Could it be extra waters though?
> 
> Soph, does sound like sciatica, maybe some physio or chiroractor will help:flower:
> 
> Hey, not all teenagers go mute, pretty sure its just the boys :rofl:
> 
> Inge, good luck with the houses:flower:
> 
> My son had the stomach bug last night so no sleep here either. Then I started getting contractions one after another around 7am after my shower, tried 5 glasses water, laying on left side and nothing so ended up taking the nifedipine and they seem to be easing up. The rash seems to be hanging around as well, all over bump and arms down to the hand and top of legs:wacko: Closest thing it looks like is a shaving rash but most definately dont shave belly, arms and hands!:haha:

thats his measurement as apposed to waters, i do have huge placentas, but that was deffo baby lol. :haha:

12lber... giving birth to the biggest watermelon ever :cry: :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Bump is feeling huge tonight, he must be in a ball!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

i love seeing a bum emerge :cloud9: lopsided bump hehe


----------



## mummy3

It's great when you start to tell what body part is which, and hiccups lol

Wild, 12lb is enough to make your eyes water, you think DH would lay off the quads if you did have one?:haha:


----------



## 24/7

Eeek yes, certainly a big no thank you to a 12lber!! :p xx


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- If the nifedipine ends up not working to stop the contractions you should try terbutaline. I switched over with Connor when nifedipine couldn't stop my contractions. Sorry about your rash, I had one on my back the other night but it went away a day later. It didn't itch or anything.


----------



## wild2011

lol, ill piss myself if he pops out 6lb odd :haha:

not thinking about it so ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh u making my jay-jay hurt lol

my dinner smells divine


i was doing chicken tonight-spanish chicken with rice,but decided i dont want rice... so ive lobbed laods of peppers onions and mushrooms and garlic in to soften loads of lean chicken breast and the spanish chicken sauce, and cooked off a load of pasta twirls, mixed it through and grated a load of cheese to chuck on top and also some home made chunky garlic bread, my friends gunna love me wen she gets here haha, done it as a suprise cos she had the girls for me wen i went to mw, so my little way of saying thanks as she hates going home ot cook for herself after work. nom nom nom nom


----------



## mummy3

Lucky, I had terbutaline pills to take last pregnancy and had a shot of it earlier this pregnancy for contractions. The MIL scared me sending an article saying it wasn't to be used for preterm labour anymore tho:wacko: Will try find the article link.

Wild lol that would be so funny if you pop out this tiny little thing then those of us with tiny bumps have the 12lbers:haha: Hubby was a 10lber a week early..

O/T but kids tv :dohh::dohh: So fed up of Dora the explorer


----------



## mummy3

https://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/ucm243840.htm


----------



## Wiggler

Unfortunately Dylan doesn't like spongebob anymore, he doesn;t like ANYTHING I put on for him, he just points and screams at the TV remote shouting choo choo, then when I put Thomas on for him he screams more :dohh:, so no more TV during the day for him, radio only :haha:

Eejit upstairs is playing with his power drill again, this time right above the room I'm in, that thing is so loud!


----------



## Wiggler

...must stay calm and not go up there and scream at them for waking Dylan up.... Breath Sasha...


----------



## hopefulmama

I am so annoyed right now, somehow my bank has 'misplaced' $6,400 of mine and can't locate it and will get back to me as soon as possible hopefully within the next 72 hours. Such bullshit.


----------



## Wiggler

OMG Hopeful, I would be fuming! If I was you once I got my money back I would be taking my custom to another bank, how awful! :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful, how do they lose 6k? I'd be issed too hun and defo change bank!:hugs:

Wiggler, what are they drilling? You must be getting a headache, I hate noise like that esp the bass noise that booms:growlmad:


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya i dont know how they just 'lost' it, I called the CFO of my company to deal with it even though its my personal account, because I know this financial jargon better than I do. I went to the bank and they were clueless, and being on the phone ith them gets me nowhere, so I delegated it to a more qualified person... I hope it gets sorted ASAP. Its not like i need the money right now, but who the f*ck loses that much money? I think anyone would be pissed. The people are trying to act like i was being out of line for being 'argumentative' with them and having a bad attitude. C*nts.


----------



## Wiggler

No idea what they are drilling, but it was bloody loud, they are just banging around up there now, poor Dylan was so upset though, OH gave him lots of cuddles, apparently mummy cuddles are no good :cry:

They are probably preparing their flat for their new kid, but seriously, they have been in since I woke up at about 4pm so they could have done it then, instead of waiting until when they know Dylan goes to bed, then they bang down when he makes noise in the morning, asshats.

Oh great, the drill is being used again. fuckwits!


----------



## mummy3

Would reporting them get you anywhere? At least show its not just one sided, can't believe they are going to be parents, they'll get a shock when they are woken in the mornings by their own kid!

Hopeful, I'd say argumentative is mild considering they lost your money! Hope you get it back. Delegating sounds like a great idea, try not to get too stressed:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, reporting them would get us nowhere, although we are going to be reporting them now (but they aren't breaking any rules so nothing will happen)
Just went in the lounge to talk to OH and he is sat on the sofa with the broom, he is fighting back and banging up when they make noise now :rofl:

Funny thing is she already has a kid, she is 11 or something, but she never had custody of her when she was a toddler so they are in for a bloody huge shock when their kid tantrums, or plays loudly. I hope they feel really bad for all this hell they are putting us through.


----------



## wild2011

:grr: :grr: budge up on the sofa, im coming to join oh with my :grr: fecking arse wipes!


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone got any DIY idea's that I can do over the weekend, as it is I am having OH hammer all the door frames to "make sure they are fitted correctly" and tighten all the door hinges with his powerdrill. I was going to get him to tighted the screws on the curtain poles, but as they are being replaced soon there is no point. The ceilings need going over with the hoover as they don;t look pristine enough...


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: good on your OH!!

DIY, Hmmm maybe the ceiling needs sanding?

Don't get how power drilling this late isn't breaking rules, they are obnoxious:growlmad:


----------



## wild2011

im sure after 8.30 in flats is unacceptable, we had a list of things before. xx


----------



## 24/7

I'm so glad I'm the upstairs neighbour. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

They are allowed to make reasonable noise until 10pm, DIY is counted as reasonable noise. :(

I totally understand why they get pissy in the mornings when Dylan gets up and tantrums from 4am (it annoys me too :rofl:), but there isn't a thing I can do about it as every time I try to teach him to stay in bed or play in his room when he wakes up they go crazy with banging! And anyways, they are upstairs, they get the quiet version, I have it full blast in my ears. They should be feel damn lucky I wasn;t ringing up complaining when they were having crazy loud sex every night. 

Can't sand our ceilings, we can sand our walls though where repairs where done :)

OMG, what the hell are the doing now?! it sounds like a cross between a quieter drill and a hoover, at least its not loud enough to wake Dylan.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Evening :)

Wiggler glad you enjoyed the grapes, told you they were delish lol

Wild, fidget is measuring 35 weeks for me now (26wks he measured 28, 28wks - 31wks, 30wks- 35wks) but my midwife said not to worry ... pmsl and the consultant still says he is small. Guess my growth scan in a couple of weeks will answer all lol 

I had the 2nd lot of tablets and omg the only way I can explain it is like literally my stomach being pulled in 2 directions. I wasnt sick though. Ive managed a nice salad for dinner tonight and although feel a little queezy I guess its to be expected on such an empty stomach.

Is there something specific to be concerned about with a rash?? I have a crazy itchy rash across my chest, neck and upper arms, I thought it was just another lovely pregnancy present lol I have chronic allergies at the best of times, this is just heightened in pregnancy was the same with Joshua. Ive noticed I react to my normal shampoo etc so havent really given much thought to the rash.

Hopeful hope you get your money found and sorted hun, I think argumentative is the very least they should be concerned about! How rude of them!

Inge how long you got to wait till you find out about the houses you bidded on? Hope you have a lovely weekend with ss :)


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe new, you and wild are going to pop out mega-babies!

They are drilling again now!!! Must... contain... rage!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

No Im not having a big baby, I decided. Im also not being late, or having a long delivery. Its all in the birth plan, simple, pain free and quick :) no where does it mention huge lol


----------



## mummy3

Yeah new I'm wondering about the rash thing too, mines even on my hands :shock: What does yours look like? Glad you managed a salad, sounds like those pills are hard stuff, when will they wear off for you? 35 weeks, wow! How does the consultant still think fidget is small?!:wacko:

What the hell needs so much drilling? There house will be full of holes!


----------



## wild2011

did u measure out with joshua?

my mw main concern is the fact i never measured over with chloe and she was big, so the concern over the fact im measuring that far ahead is elavating her concerns if u get me. ill wait n see, all it will mean at most is perhaps lo arriving sooner if he really is as big as she thinks, :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Haha new, my birth plan is I sneeze, baby flies out, no tearing or pain. baby also comes out clean too! :rofl:

Just remembered OH's friend is coming on saturday to take a load of stuff to the tip for us, so we need to move a load of stuff out to the hallway from our bedroom, what a shame it would be if some of it accidentally banged the doorframes loudly when we move it :rofl:

The grapes are nearly all gone now, booo! I heard frozen grapes are good, do I just pop em in the freezer? x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im not sure, I had them all now anyways I dont need no more so hopefully quickly, I felt quite a bit better this morning beofre taking the 2nd lot so hopefully normality will resume tomorrow :)

The consultant and his midwife (not my midwife) said I had 'no bumpage' and he was appearing small to dates. My midwife laughed and said I had nothing to worry about. I have a growth scan at 33 weeks I think it is 33+ something, so will get plenty of answers then, and my consultant appointment is the very next day :)

The rash is just small red spots, they are slightly raised and have a red ring round them and are itchy as hell. I got them on my boobs, upper chest area, tops of my arms neck and my upper back is itchy but I no idea if I actually have a rash there or not.


----------



## wild2011

i have them too and i have 2 on the end of my nose they look lik eive been poked with a fork haha, on my arms back and neck and chin x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dont know nevber froze grapes lol I just like them chilled :)

Wild in all honesty I dont remember with Joshua. Everything was about the placenta with him and the abruption. I do recall late in pregnancy (i was monitored 3 times weekly in the last 4 weeks, more towards the end) and at one of the appointments they told me he was 10lb, and that i should prepare myself for a large baby... but he was only 7lb 1oz (at 39wks+6) and i didnt have a massive amount of water either. So Ive really taken these measurements with a pinch of salt, least until the scan! And as you say if they are accurate, then no doubt he'll run out of room and pop along soon so wont be that big anyways lol


----------



## wild2011

lol yep my thinking, my measurements by my mw were always more or less spot on, and bubs (girls) wud occasionally grow loads one week then hardly at all for a week or so, but my scans were always out loads lol


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh it gets more fun, the just drilled AGAIN, so OH banged up, and then they have the NERVE to bang down at us!!!! Baby is not liking how angry I'm feeling right now so eating some grapes to calm me down.

Just talked to OH and we are buying the paint to redecorate after bubs is born!! YAY! Dylans room is staying blue for a while, as is the bathroom as we already have that paint, and all the other rooms are going to be cream. I've already picked out all the furniture we are getting for every room in the flat, its going to look amazing!

This is the sofa we will be getting, its lovely. I don;t like the leather cushions though so will be replacing the covers, hopefully I can find some chunky borwn cord ones :)
https://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/images/498-6906342MMA74UC915072M.jpg


----------



## wild2011

nice hun! x


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh nice, that would take over my lounge rofl


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, thats really cheered me up, I love looking at stuff for the flat. Its going to look gorgeous by the time we are done. 
I think we are going to end up leaving carpet til last, I know ideally we should get it done first, but loads of the stuff I love is in this summers argos catalogue and if I get new carpet first I could miss out on the stuff I want. I might leave the carpet in the lounge completely, a good carpet cleaner and a nice big run over the top will make it look much nicer :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

i want to recarpet upstairs (its not my job its landlords but would wait a lifetime for him lol) but I really cant be fussed taking out all the bedroom furniture lol so think it'll stay on the to do list lol


----------



## mummy3

That couch is gorgeous wiggler, I know what you mean about looking at furniture, we need a new couch as well. You just stick the grapes in the freezer, my DH loves em like that.

New, can't wait to see what the scan says about fidgets size! My rash doesn't sound like yours, its like tiny red bumps for me but no ring around them. Could yours be pupps?


----------



## lisaf

lol new... I wanted new carpet before the baby comes because of how stained and old mine is and even the exposed carpet tacks in one spot... but the thought of essentially doing all the same work as moving out, just to put carpet in? Did NOT appeal to me, lol...
Plus, I'm sure my kid will cause a few stains etc... I'm thinking I'll just find a way to cover those carpet tacks and put down some rugs so baby isn't crawling on the old carpet, lol! Much easier!


----------



## new_to_ttc

pupps??? what is that? lol Im picturing dogs, on a small scale lololol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol lisa! yeah definitely seems like more hassle than its worth lol mines only upstairs so only i see it but its cream, well used to be pmsl, so imagine what cream stairs and kids room carpet looks like 6 yrs down the line lololol


----------



## Wiggler

Its just going to be so lovely having the flat full of stuff that we chose out and picked, we moved in with nothing, just some deckchairs and a borrowed futon mattress and were lucky that we were given so much from charities and family, but its time to put our own stamp on the place and make it feel more like home, we might hate living here, but it doesn't mean we shouldn't make the effort. I want the kids to have memories of their first home looking lovely :)


----------



## 24/7

Oh gosh, I am sooooo fussy with my carpet, always hopping around getting rid of microscopic stains!! :D And I'm the same with walls, always nipping about painting over marks!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 you're hired :) there is a mark on my wallpaper just at the doorframe of my bedroom.. and the carept... well you just do whatever comes natural lol


----------



## 24/7

I'd be in heaven!! :D My parents are the opposite, and it drives me insane, I just want to fiddle!! :p As I'm sure you can imagine, I'm abit of a neat freak!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha 24/7 come attack my carpet, its second hand and was very stained when we got it, add a 2 year old to the mix and you should have a field day! 

OK, I have decided, if when we have finally got all the furniture, decorations and everything else for the flat it still looks like we won't be moving, THEN I will get new carpet :haha:
Hoping to just find some cheapie second hand carpet for the hallway and my bedroom until then though, the hallway has 2 different coloured peices of carpet in it (the old one had to have half removed as there was a HUGE bloodstain on it) and we filled in the gap with some other carpet, (lol the hallway is half yellow half orange, it looks awful), and our bedroom has no carpet, just a bare concrete floor :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

oooo i have another million walls for you... there is no wallpaper in the bathroom its painted, but help yourself lol oh the kitchen too, the entire house wouldnt complain for a coat of paint rofl


----------



## mummy3

Lol all these home improvements, DH is a bit obsessed with keeping the carpet clean here, I'm the one who hoovers like 5 times a day (prob need get that dyson asap).

New, pupps is something I found in the search for the cause of the rash, mine doesn't look like it but you can google image it and see if yours looks like it. From what I can gather its harmless just very itchy:coffee:

School run time soon


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh mummy ty, I just looked at some pictures and it looks nothing similar that looks awfully painful!!


----------



## mummy3

Lol yeah it looked nasty, glad thats not what you have!


----------



## 24/7

Luckily we moved into a new build, so everything was spotless, and it was our first home so we had to buy all out furniture etc, so it has been very easy to keep on top of everything, as there is nothing that needs to be done xx


----------



## Wiggler

I think baby likes grapes, he/she is going crazy now and I've been nibbling on them all night :)

I've got such a busy day tomorrow, got to find Dylans clothes to pack his weekend bag (Dylan has recently taken to removing his clothes from his drawers and hiding them, especially trousers, he hates wearing trousers) and keep him entertained while tidying until my mum comes, then after she leaves I have to do lunch for me and OH, then finish tidying if I can't finish it in the morning, then got the volunteer coming round, then got to move the crap from the bedroom out to the communal hallway. Hehe I think I am going to sleep well tomorrow night :)

Grr, and I just realised OH hasn;t done the washing up tonight!! I will have to do it tomorrow :(


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> Oh gosh, I am sooooo fussy with my carpet, always hopping around getting rid of microscopic stains!! :D And I'm the same with walls, always nipping about painting over marks!! :p xx

u sound like me lol]

my carpet cost a fortume is palest cream and still like new, no shoe rules here, and i always have a bottle of stain devils to hand i swear by it, never had to shampoo carpets just spot clean microscopic marks and it stays immaculate. kids dnot eat on any carpeted area either, no food allowed upstairs and they always eat at the didng table and we have bamboo flooring in there. 

love painting too :blush: dh had his own decorating busness for donkeys yrs so hes pritty picky and always does a luvly job


----------



## hopefulmama

one of my friends sent me about 20 different outfits in each baby size for the next 1.5 years, plus shoes, coats, hats.. you name it...I just got this huge box from fedex and opened it... she's never been able to carry a pregnancy successfully so i guess she went a little nuts shopping last week, cause she called me and was like "oh i picked some stuff up for the baby, i hope you like it, i saw stuff and couldn't resist." Seems like she saw the entire store and couldn't resist. I think i will donate a lot of this stuff to a charity or something, no need for all of it plus I've already bought so much already.


----------



## 24/7

We sound very alike wild!! :D Haha!! xx


----------



## wild2011

my poor landing and stairs 24/7 my gosh it gets spot painted every few weeks from ym daughters greasy finger prints lol. 

my back is awfully painful tonight giving me some grief, off to bed ot try and get comfy :(
xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Sleep well wild :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

i got back from the appt about an hour ago. the scan went great. they said she looks good. measuring a little small, but nothing to be worried about.

https://i53.tinypic.com/2s7tk49.jpg https://i51.tinypic.com/210f2vm.jpg


----------



## mummy3

Sleep well wild, hope you wake up feeling much better:hugs:

Wiggler, yay for grapes:happydance: I had a sneaky starbucks vanilla drink today, you know the cold ones you get in the supermarket and thats had Eilidh going crazy for the afternoon, prob the caffeine though:blush:

Hopeful, thats lovely of your friend. Sounds like an awful lot of stuff! Nice of you to donate what you don't need as well, I'm sure you'll make some less fortunate mummies very happy:flower:

Completely random, but does anyone here know what to do with a bearded dragon?


----------



## hopefulmama

like the lizard?


----------



## Wiggler

Milo - glad everything went well at the scan!


----------



## hopefulmama

What kind of stroller did you ladies int he US get or are getting?


----------



## mummy3

Glad everything went well at your scan milo:hugs:

Hopeful, yep the lizard. We got a baby jogger city select, I can get at least 2 of the kids in it, 3 when the buggy board finally comes out:haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

Ha i know nothing about lizards, sorry... not a fan of them, they scare me haha. 

I got a Quinny, because i saw one in the park and thought it was super sleek and chic and my husband would actually use it and not be embarrassed, plus i am little and needed one that i could deal with on my own without major struggle. I was thinking of the peg perego, but i think they look cheap yet are not, people kept suggesting them but i didn't see the allure on that one.


----------



## mummy3

Quinnys are cute:thumbup: You had the opposite problem to me in that I'm tall lol so its getting a stroller to adapt.

Yeah I dunno what to do with the lizard either, hubby just came home with it yesterday :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- jeez, I can't believe they just figure these things out about that drug. Glad Connor and I didn't get any crazy problems.

hopeful- that was really nice of your friend!


----------



## 24/7

Oooh, quinny was on my shortlist - Good choice!! xx


----------



## mummy3

Lucky, i know its scary isn't it! They are so happy to just give it out as well, I for one took plenty of it:dohh: Glad you guys haven't had any problems either though:hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya i can't believe she did all of that. Makes me sad to know where it came from, for her. 

Ugh i've had this metal taste in my mouth all afternoon, plus been overly sensitive to scents right now, my husband is cooking dinner and the smell is making me want to puke.. its weird because i haven't felt this way since the first trimester.


----------



## BizyBee

I had my 3 hour test today and I should get the results tomorrow. It was pretty nasty and quite boring to sit that long, but I've been through much worse. Sure hope I pass though cause I love carve and sugar!

Hopeful, how nice of your friend and sad that she hasn't been able to have a baby. I can relate to that feeling and it is awful.


----------



## BizyBee

Double post. Oops!


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - that was so nice of your friend, lol... I totally understand the urge though.. when I was trying to get pregnant I totally went overboard for my friends baby showers because I wasn't allowed to buy the stuff for myself :haha:

I bought at Mutsy stroller... I needed something that would be tall enough for me and DH wanted one that was well engineered and stable with a wide base, 4 wheels, large wheels etc.. Of course I haven't used it yet but I adore it.


----------



## Wiggler

amaaaaaazing morning so far. I woke up about an hour ago and ended up just laying in bed as I couldn;t fall back to sleep, it was so relaxing, then about 15 mins ago I hear 2 almighty bangs from Dylans room where he woke up and kicked the wall. I the listened as he got himself out of bed, turned his light on, gathered up his favourite toys and walked into the lounge! I'm so proud of him! No banging over and over and no crying!! And sleeping til a reasonable hour!
Just got to hope he remembers this when he gets back from my mums and does it every morning :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh I'm so happy, I have been really paranoid that I have piled weight on especially with my pasta binges, but I just weighed myself with clothes on and still 15lbs under pre-preg weight! :happydance:


----------



## MilosMommy7

wiggler - great news! :) i'm just now hitting 3 lbs over my pre-preg weight. which isnt bad seeing that i'm 30 weeks today.


----------



## Wiggler

Thats great Milo!!

I'm just so happy that I am going to be skinnier than I was pre-preg when baby comes! Its the real boost I need to carry on with the healthy eating :)


----------



## meow951

I've only put on 7lbs as well! I'm quite pleased. Bump is growing and baby is measuring spot on. I'm not under eating or anything!

mummy- Have you done something with the lizard? I love bearded dragons! I would have one if they didn't eat locusts and crickets. I think they eat salad items too though.

Got the in-laws coming round tonight :wacko: They really annoy me. I know everyone says their MIL is irritating etc but i do have good reasons. They have NEVER visited in 5 years of us being together but now i'm near to popping out baby they want to come round.


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck with the in-laws tonight hun, my MIL has never bothered visiting either, even when we offered to pay her train fare after Dylan was born and for his birthday parties :( I hope they dont irritate you too much :hugs:

Dylan just fell asleep on the sofa bless him, he is so excited about my mum coming today, he was trying to drag me out the door earlier so we could wait outside for her, but as she won;t be here til about 11 I didn't like that idea too much :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :)

Wild hows your back hun? Did you manage any sleep?

Wiggler welldone on keeping the weight down hun, its such a good feeling :) and milos only 3lbs???? Amazing hun! Just goes to show how wrong GD sterotyping is!!!! Glad the scan went well and the little lady is looking good :) 

bizy good luck with your 3hr results today! Hopeful have I missed your results??? Arent yours due soon? its quite normal for lots of 1st tri symptoms to reappear in 3rd tri, we got MS going on here :sick: coupled with the medication nausea its all fun lol

mummy I have no idea what one would do with a beared dragon lol how random of your DH to bring one home lolol have fun!!

meow I found the best solution to MILs is to ditch the man and go it alone rofpmsl Hope your day isnt too stressful xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, as well as raised glucose levels in my blood I am apparently vitamin deficient and iron deficient :dohh:
The GP has just sent me a prescription through the post for folic acid and ferrous fumarate.

Wow my bloods were bad this time :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

oops!!!! maybe you need a more varied diet from pasta and pesto lol

All i got in the post today was an appointment to go into the school for a meeting and health screening for Joshua. I know why he has been selected, but Im p*ssed off, they drag us in, promise him the earth then dont deliver any of it!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My morning is off to a bad start. Got up, went to the washroom and grabbed my laptop for a quick lurk, but my nose was so stuffed and filled with crap that I decided to blow it. Apparently, I blew too hard because I emptied my apparently freshly empty bladder all over the bed. Good thing it has a pee-proof cover under the sheet. Must break out the Tena pads now.


----------



## Wiggler

:( My mum picked Dylan up and rang me abut 30 mins later, he might be coming home later, poor baby was sick in the car twice on the way to hers, she is going to see how he is over the next few hours and if he doesn't perk up he is coming home. Little monkey was guzzling milk all morning, I'm hoping its just that he drank too much and the car-ride made him carsick, he seemed fine this morning, running round, and playing hide and seek with me :)


----------



## BizyBee

Awe. Poor little Dylan. Hope it was just car sickness. 

No call yet but it's early here (9 am). I'm so anxious to find out. 

I have gained about 25-26 lbs. at this point. I'm not surprised though as I started out small and now my bump is massive. I have to take pics when I hit 30 weeks.


----------



## hopefulmama

Bizy- I just found out my results came back at 134, so i have to do the 3 hour on monday. I knew something had to go wrong, everything else has gone amazingly in this pregnancy, and i knew my luck was going to run out. I am soo pissed. 4 points over, really?


----------



## Wiggler

talked to my mum, she said Dylan is fine, covered her floor with toys and running around, she is keeping him on simple dry food and water until later to see how he is, and as she can;t get him back today if he is fine overnight he will stay til monday as planned. We both think he may have overdone it on the milk earlier as he seems fine, was totally fine this morning and is happy and not puking now. 

The person from HomeStart came round earlier too, she was a bit snotty, but said she will be in touch when they find a volunteer to match with me.


----------



## wild2011

my back is still agony, ive had a shit day today really moody and ache all over and if someone else in a supermarket feels the need to ask if im overdue and call me a poor love im gunna cut their jeffing legs off. 
i never ever go up to strangers and ask if their baby is due so why they do it to me god only knows :grr: :grr: :lol:

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, glad Dylan is feeling better, Anja had the sickness tuesday but it only lasted 24 hours. Horrible watching them wretching when they so little:-( That woman sounds like a right cow, lets hope the volunteer is nicer!

New, yeah the hubby is very random lol, his logic is our son loves dinosaur thus a dragon is a great idea:dohh: Must say though that Ruaridh does love it, it came out its tank this morning and hubby and Ruaridh were holding it and its pretty laid back, no biting or scratching and Ruaridh was in heaven:haha: Its only a baby, about 3 inches so hoping it will get super friendly. Not that I'm gonna touch/feed it though lol. Its been named toothless. How you feeling today hun?

Everyone seems to have gained no weight:wacko: Lol I desperate to gain as much as possible as it just falls of post baby and I go back to looking like a boy:cry: My bump has shrunk even more now and back into regular clothes, I swear don't even look pregnant now. Still gained over 20lb mind.

Hopeful, I'm sorry you have to do the 3 hour test, you were only just out though so I'm sure you'll be fine. Seems very odd you failed being as your diet sounds amazing. 

Bizy,good luck with the results, have everything crossed for you.

Anyone know if a iron count of 13 is good? thats mine and they haven't said anything. Also anyone with a b12 deficiency? I have one with my bowel prob and have to go get the shot again.


----------



## mummy3

Wild, can you take some paracetamol and get a lie down? People are rude hun:hugs:


----------



## wild2011

ok all this weight talk ...ive just weighed, and ive put on 6.5 lb since booking weight, thats the first time i have bothered since having it done by mw lol. ive lost lots of weight and bump is big so will prob be back to pre peg weight quickly after bubs is here xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya hun, I had better days, but also had worse so chin up huh! Here an iron count of 13 would be great, goodness only knows how it reads over there lol I think my iron was 14.4 or something (and recently 17.1) and my MW said it was text book perfect! 

Wild so sorry you still in pain, have you taken paracetamol? Try a hot water bottle, not too hot dont want the MWs nagging, but enough just on your back to try and ease it. As for the rude people grrrrrr... I had someone touch my bump the other day no idea who she was just patted me and said awwww..... with which I replied, 'Im not a f*cking dog you're lucky or Id have just bit your hand off'... I was rather tense at the time lol 

Bizy any news yet? Hopeful cant believe they getting you to do the 3hr test for 4 points over. Hopefully you'll breeze through it! 

Mummy.. you can have all pre and post pregnancy weight if you want, I also got a few cup sizes going spare too, help yourself lol 

Hope Dylan is ok Wiggler! It does sound like too much milk and a warm car! Bless him!


----------



## hopefulmama

mummy- I am so annoyed, the main nurse called me and said that since i only came in 4 points over they wouldn't normally make me take the test, but since my husband is hispanic i have to, hence the baby is mixed. Sounds racist, but i guess the ethnic background of you or baby father have a lot to do with the factors as well. I don't get it either because i eat pretty well for the most part and stay pretty active. I also found out that they normally do the 1 hour tests in most offices with 50 g, but mine uses 100 g and doesn't change the scale... pretty much bullshit if you ask me. So i am pretty sure if i got 134 with a 100 g on the 1 hour i think i will be fine with the 3hr. It just goes to show how health obsessed miami is over most places, i called my dr's office in NYC and they thought it was ridiculous and said i shouldn't have to do the 3 hr considering i got 134 on a 1 hr 100 g test. I hate my doctors office here in miami, they're rude, super snobby and clearly do things how they want.


----------



## 24/7

Does anyone else have days where baby is moving, but they kicks/wriggles feel weak? I'm trying to work out if he is facing the wrong way and I'm just not feeling them so much.

My iron was 12.5. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I do hun. Lots of times, just little flutters. They have such strong sleep patterns now I think we miss a lot of their bigger movement when we ourselves are sleeping. 

Hopeful that sounds really rubbish!! Im sure the 3hr test will all go ok, but its a stress I am sure you dont need xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Brilliant - Thanks new!! :D He is definately there, but the are just little flutters, not great big thuds!! I only really get them now if his feet are in my ribs, as I guess there is no room elsewhere to wave those naughty legs about!! xx


----------



## luckyme225

Hey ladies I'm waiting for my one hour to be up for my glucose blood test, are we aloud to drink water? They want a urine sample too and I'm 30 minutes in with no need to Pee.


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- yes you can drink water


----------



## new_to_ttc

This is going to go off the scale for weirdness lol.... but I get the most movement when I open my legs :haha: sorry! Like now Im sat crossed legs, so the pelvic area is open lol (its sooooooo much comfortable with my stomach cramps) but as soon as I sit like this he goes on a mad wriggle, although usually results in me shutting my legs again because its a weird sensation when sat like this lol.. but its bigger movement.


----------



## mummy3

Yeah 24/7 maybe the kicks are going to your back and thats why they feel weak, or he's being cheeky andd kicking the placenta.

Hopeful, don't really understand why they are making you do it, if NYC say you don't need to can you refuse? Also strange you have to do it cos DH is hispanic, do hispanics have a higher risk of diabetes? 

New, yes please I'll have some of that, esp the cup sizes:thumbup: :rofl: at the dog comment, how did that go down?


----------



## wild2011

we arnt allowed to drink here, only sips the night before, :lol:


----------



## mummy3

Off to wash yucky gross toddlers....


----------



## new_to_ttc

she just looked at me, think she was way embarrassed... so Id say misson complete! She might think about what she is doing before patting another hormonal lass lol 

How many cup sizes ytou want lol.. Im busting out of an F cup now and Id just like to keep a C so I have 4 or 5 spare??? lolololol 

I was allowed water for my 3 hour test, but I didnt have the 1 hour test so not sure. I didnt need a drink though lol


----------



## hopefulmama

mummy- yes hispanics and african americans are at higher risk. I would think if they felt the need to make me test again they'd do the fair option and give me the proper 50 g used for the 1 hour vs putting me straight through to the 3 hour. They wont let me deny the test and wont budge. as i said, they're assholes.


----------



## 24/7

Good point mummy3, my placenta is at the front. xx


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - make sure they wash their hands after touching the lizard, they can carry salmonella and better to be safe than sorry :)

I am soooo not looking forward to getting my meds later, iron suppliments make me sooo consipated :(

My mum told me to ring later but that she would ring if Dylan was unwell again and no phone call so far!! I think if it was a bug or something dodgy he ate then he would have been sick again by now, so must have been too much milk + hot car + my dads crazy driving :dohh:

I have to reserve my pushchair online tonight and get my mums bank details so I can plonk the money in her account, its in stock near her and as I am far too impatient to wait for home delivery she said she would pick it up for me. then any left over moneys from OH's wages after that and rent need to be put aside for the phone bill, I have no idea how big its going to be. I don;t even know when they will be taking the direct debit :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

where r u buying the pram from hun xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

cant you view your phone bill online hun? I never know how much my bill is going to be, just close my eyes until the date has passed then check the bank lolol... was pleasantly surprised at this months :) Finally Im seeing the cheaper than BT bills i was originally promised lol


----------



## 24/7

Pram shopping for me this weekend too. :D 

We pay quarterly for BT, and thankfully we do get a bill and DD date!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i fell into the trap of talkTalk sending round very attractive sales men lololol A lovely Aussie hunk popped in and managed to sell me a phone/internet package that I really didnt need rofpmsl BUT as i say he promised me smaller bills, and finally they are lol


----------



## BizyBee

I'm still waiting for results!

Hopeful, I really can't believe they are making you do the 3 hr. How frustrating.


----------



## new_to_ttc

What time they going to get the results to you? What time is it for you now?


----------



## 24/7

We pay about £100 quarterly, I'm not even sure how good that is, but BT are the only provider in our area.... Something to do with distance from the exchange?! xx


----------



## BizyBee

It's 12:30 here. They are opened until 4. I'll probably call if I haven't heard around 3.


----------



## hopefulmama

bizy- ya me neither.


----------



## lisaf

hey everyone!

So I'm really pissed... I threw up my breakfast this morning! This is the first time I've actually lost a meal this whole pregnancy. Why now?
I only ever threw up before if I had an empty stomach. Silly baby is doing things backwards! :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

i was paying about £70 to BT and £60 to AOL a quarter, but now I pay less than £90 for the same period to Talk Talk for it all, and I get a faster internet but that means sod all to me lol I had lots of problems when I first moved over though, and the bills were definitely not smaller, but it seems to be ok now lol *touch wood*


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa 3rd tri brings about lots of familiar things lol Hope it was a one off though, but I wouldnt be surprised if that familar urrghhhh feeling was around for a short while xx


----------



## 24/7

We are similar then. :D Ours is very slow though, stupid BT!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont notice any speed difference lol, but my friends tell me Im getting a great speed lol.. my AOL was a bit hit and miss though lol Do you get TV off BT too?


----------



## lisaf

Well the only thing thats good about it is that I actually sneeze at least 2x before throwing up (this is new to me with this pregnancy! Never had it before). I find that I may feel nauseous, but instead of getting sick, it will turn into a sneeze... if I sneeze a 2nd time, I know the 3rd round of nausea will lead to throwing up... if it stops at one sneeze then I'm fine.

Guess I should be grateful for a good puke-warning system, huh?


----------



## 24/7

We have Sky tv, and thats perfect!! :D Apparently our internet is being upgraded at the BT end in september, so it should improve then.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: that is some warning system pmsl I just sneeze, all day all conditions lololol Oh I hope your system doesnt fail you lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh and we :) Love Sky lolol.. even if they fail to put decent stuff on sometimes lol We'd be soooooooooooooooooo rich if we ditched our TV and internet lolol


----------



## 24/7

We really would, and mobile phones!! :p But sky is amazing, I was so excited about getting the HD box and plus features when we moved here. :D xx


----------



## lisaf

lol you know that the one time I really need to trust my system it will fail! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

getting the pushchair from Argos, was £150 now £130. Comes with a carseat too so its best my mum picks it up as if the carseat doesn't fit her car its no good. 

I am terrible with the phone and so far this quarter ran up nearly £80 in calls. Oooh just checked my last bill and £40ish for line rental, £60ish for broadband, its the BT vision that will be the killer, connection, what I've already used and 3 months in advance!


----------



## 24/7

WIGGLER?! :o xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh my mobile isnt too bad lol I dont put that on contract and I get a great PAYG package so costs me less than £10 for unlimited internet and unlimited texts, and I hardly ever need it for calls, I use the landline for that lol I dont have HD because I never had a HD TV but I believe this new TV is HD as is the new one upstairs but oh well the Sky+ keeps me satisfied lol


----------



## mummy3

Your phone bills sound better than ours lol, we pay $115 a month!

Lisa:hugs: Really hope this isn't going to be an ongoing thing for you, maybe its a reaction to the yucky trainee?:winkwink:

New, I'll take 3 sizes please. Aussie hunk too, I guess these sales companies are wising up to what actually works!

Bizy, let us know hun:hugs:

Wiggler, sounds like you're in the clear:thumbup:

Hopeful, they really do sound like jerks:growlmad:


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 said:


> WIGGLER?! :o xx

:blush:


----------



## 24/7

Wiggler said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> WIGGLER?! :o xx
> 
> :blush:Click to expand...

You are VERY bad!! :o xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

omg wiggler!!!! How the hell do you run up £80 in calls????? Dont you have any add-ons to ensure your calls are free?? surely a package would be cheaper than the calls?


----------



## 24/7

new_to_ttc said:


> oh my mobile isnt too bad lol I dont put that on contract and I get a great PAYG package so costs me less than £10 for unlimited internet and unlimited texts, and I hardly ever need it for calls, I use the landline for that lol I dont have HD because I never had a HD TV but I believe this new TV is HD as is the new one upstairs but oh well the Sky+ keeps me satisfied lol

We only have one box, as I won't let OH have another tv, so we compromised on HD. :haha: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, I just told OH the damage and he is not happy :rofl: He keeps giving me evils!

Its not my fault though, my silly mother doesn;t answer her landline so I have to ring her mobile, then I forget its her mobile and we sit and chat for an hour :rofl:
I do have the free landline calls package, but I'm a silly cow and ring mobiles. Must be better this quarter!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua has Sky in his room, and I have Sky+ in the living room, then I have an extension cable to my bedroom so I get the same Sky+ as the living room in there, so I can record something downstairs and watch it in bed lol.. BUT we cant have those 2 tvs on different channels, only Joshua can watch a different channel lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha wiggler you so in the dog house lolol I must say Im terrible for ringing mobiles too lol.. but luckily I only pay 7p for first so many minutes and 5p a min there after, so its stopped crippling me lol


----------



## lisaf

hmm, maybe they should give you guys a feature like a 'ca-ching' or cash-register noise every minute that you're on the phone :haha: That way you'll know if you're on a call that is racking up charges :rofl:

mummy - lol! hmm, maybe I can blame the trainee!!! I love blaming things on other people! Have no idea why this is starting now though... maybe I just ate too much and baby decided he wanted that tummy space free for his kicking?


----------



## 24/7

And as king of the castle, Joshua needs the luxary!! :D
Sky is my one treat though, I'm very careful with money, so deserve my lovely tv channels!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Do you know what was crippling me, with BT if you go over the hour they charge you per minute over the hour lol, with TalkTalk, if you go over the hour they stiong you for the entire hour and their charges to landlines are more than those to mobiles rofpmsl... hence how my bills were so high but I got it sorted now i think lol


----------



## lisaf

why don't you guys have unlimited plans? I'm so confused!
Here, for $34 a month I can get unlimited calls on my landline to local numbers...
My mobile plan is of course limited a bit, but I get hundreds of minutes a month etc...


----------



## Wiggler

The past month or so I have actually been much better, my mums new contract phone has free calls to landlines so she rings me back, most of the calls on this bill were done within a month of the last one :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 my sentimenst exactly, and for Joshua too. Originally got multiroom because it was a super duper offer lolol now I pay for it, but its only £10 a month and Joshua doesnt nag or moider for everything int he world and its his little thing. He is well disciplined with it and it only goes on after he has asked me first, and only for the allowed minutes depending what day it is. Plus I dont get cartoon network downstairs now yay!! lolol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa, most plans are free calls to landlines BUT only for 1 hour, after an hour you have to hang up and redial. So effectively its unlimited, you just have to remember to hang up pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

I have to learn to be better with money, I would love to have spare cash left over at the end of the week/month.. well, I already do, but me and OH spend it on crap and that has to stop.


----------



## lisaf

lol, that kind of things makes no sense to me! We greedy Americans would never put up with that :haha: We want it all, we want it free or cheap, and we want it now. 
Maybe get an egg timer and set it every time you sit down for a long chat, lol?
Any of you guys use Skype?


----------



## wild2011

pmsl lisa i was thinking the same about using an egg timer lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ah but you pay $34 for the privilage of not having to engage brain lol.. most our companies include it for free (or cheap) in the line rental but we just have to remember rofl


----------



## Wiggler

Skype kills my poor netbook :( I use it when I own a pc though (OH promised me a gaming PC after baby is born!! :happydance:)


----------



## new_to_ttc

shoot late for karate... i am USELESS with time management ha ha ha


----------



## lisaf

lol, ok true about the $34... I hate it... that doesn't even include call-waiting or caller ID...
we switched to a plan that wasn't unlimited and we pay $22/month instead.. (started at $17 but they keep upping the price on me!) UGH!! Saved some money though since we don't make tons of local calls but want people to be able to reach us at home from their mobiles etc.. not worry about reception inside our house or keeping our phones charged.

If I was poor I could get my phone for $5/month, but I'd have to make VERY little money to qualify for that!


----------



## mummy3

Lisa, we have skype but never really use it. I thing blaming the trainee is a very good plan.

We don't have landlines, just our blackberry's, seemed no point having both. The $115 a month gets unlimited texts, and call I think.

24/7 we only have the one tv, I don't want the kids having one in their rooms just yet. We have cable though, like a 1000 channels of which we watch about 5 :rofl:

Wiggler, I'm so bad with money as well, I get it and then it seems to just vanish. Very odd lol. Groceries are expensive here too, we budget $200 a week and it seems a fortune and don't even get much:wacko:


----------



## lisaf

I have no clue where all my money goes!
Ok... then I buy fancy strollers etc, eat out a lot ... so yeah, I kind of know where it goes, but really it just flows out of my pockets as if there was a hole in there!

What sucks about groceries is that its not even cheaper when you have a small family... most people I know spend the same amount regardless of how many people are in their house. With 2 people you still have to buy a loaf of bread and it may just get moldy before you can eat it all etc.


----------



## Wiggler

Argh, OH mentioned about getting a TV for Dylans room, NOOOOOOO! Only telly we have is in the lounge.

I'm getting better with the Tesco's big shop online, I manage to get loads for not much money, but let me loose in the actual supermarket and I will spend a fortune and have not much at all to show for it :(


----------



## mummy3

Omg, how poor do you have to be to get phone for $5? sounds awesome lol. 

There's things like Wic too that get you extra food for free but you have to be under a certain income. Theres something that reduces your gas/electric too and its staggered so different incomes get different amounts off.


----------



## mummy3

Lol Wiggler it's because the supermarket is very tempting, I always leave with way more goodies than I need. Even spd wont stop me either, I get the electric trolley:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Electric trolley?? That sounds AMAZING!!!


----------



## 24/7

Lisaf, my careful with money does not extend to bugaboo shopping!! :p xx


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler it really is, has the added bonus of keeping my little guy well behaved as he "helps" steer it.

24/7 pushchair purchasing of course has nothing to do with budgeting:winkwink:


----------



## Wiggler

Dinner time! Talk to you later ladies! x x x


----------



## hopefulmama

Want to know about expensive mobile bills? My bill last month was $495. I was also abroad.. normally its 220 a month for me and my husband.


----------



## 24/7

Exactly mummy3, I see it as an investment purchase!! :D xx


----------



## lisaf

yikes hopeful!!
I had one phone bill that was that bad... but that was back when cell phone plans were not as generous, lol.

I've used the electric trolley before :) Its pretty awesome as long as they keep the dang thing charged... when it dies on you in the middle of the store its kind of awful, lol!
(I had a sprained foot and when I tried to get around on crutches I almost fell when my crutch hit a wet spot, so I decided to use the trolley instead... I may be using the trolley more as I get bigger and as my pelvic pain gets worse...)


----------



## mummy3

Ouch hopeful! Although when I was alot younger I ran up a 500 pound mobile bill when we went on holiday to Australia :shock: only there for 2 weeks as well!


----------



## Wiggler

Started to read the BLW book I got, its really interesting and we are deffo 100% doing BLW when bubs hits 6 months old. I really regret not doing it with Dylan, maybe if we had we wouldn't have so many problems getting him to eat.


----------



## mummy3

Lisa the trolleys really are awesome, make the most of them! Have you crashed into anything with them yet? Ive had a few close calls:haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol, no I haven't crashed... but the boyfriend I was with the last time I used one made the 'beep beep' backing up noise for me all the time... I was NOT amused, lol!

I'm actually paranoid about crashing into stuff with trolleys... my mom wouldn't let me push the trolleys at the store after I bashed too many ankles, lol... so I'm always afraid I'm still going to do that to someone!


----------



## mummy3

We BLW wiggler, except had to give Anja rice at 10 weeks for her reflux. That was with the docs orders though lol wouldn't recommend it unless needed:thumbup: Are you self weaning with bfing as well?:flower:


----------



## mummy3

Lol I panicked when I heard the beep beep the first time. You're like me, always bashing into people:haha: 

Its kinda sad wont be able to use them after had baby:wacko:


----------



## lisaf

lol, who says? ;)
Its not like they ask why you need it or anything, right? lol... unless its just that there is nowhere to put the baby.
Besides, you can just say you're still healing from the birth and nobody will want to know any further details :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

If BF goes well I will be BF until bubs decides to stop. I'm taking a much more relaxed approach this time, being mainly baby-led. I followed a lot of bad advice last time as I didn't know any better and even though it felt wrong I carried on as it was what was reccomended. 

We tried routines, dylan was so much happier when we let him find his own,
We tried TW, I moan on here enough about how well that turned out for us,
CC and CIO made me feel like a horrible mummy.
We did feed on demand with Dylan though, I loved that and so did he :)

I won't be using cloth nappies or co-sleeping though, although bubs will be right next to my side of the bed, I am far too fidgety in my sleep to feel safe with a baby sharing the bed.


----------



## mummy3

I did the birth healing one for 6 weeks after the c-section, unfortunately it gets harder to pull off, prob could have had an extra few months with her being preemie and looking like a newborn for ages tho:haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol, the premie thing can buy you time... but for all they know you had a 4th degree tear with infections etc... nobody will REALLY want all the gory details of that!! ;)


----------



## mummy3

yeah we will be using disposables too, i did the old fashioned terry nappies with #1 but no way could keep up with that with 4 kids. Same as you with co-sleeping, way too dangerous for us as I have epilepsy. Whats the TW btw?


----------



## 24/7

Definately no co sleeping for me either!! I am going to give cloth nappies a try, still not sure on BF though. xx


----------



## mummy3

Lisa, you'll be surprised at how many people want the gory details:wacko::haha:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, My mom and husband have insisted that I not co-sleep (and my mom loved co-sleeping herself). I am a seriously heavy sleeper and even though that might change, its too scary for us with how deep I sleep!


----------



## lisaf

mummy3 said:


> Lisa, you'll be surprised at how many people want the gory details:wacko::haha:

Thats when you start crying and say it was really traumatic and you just don't want to talk about it.
If that STILL doesn't shut them up, you can also say there is a lawsuit pending so you really aren't allowed to discuss the details. :)

Granted... that is a LOT of lying to go through, but those electric trolleys are awesome ;)


----------



## luckyme225

My body must be used to sugary crap because the orange drink tasted just like orange soda and I didn't get nauseated or anything even though I hadn't ate in 12 hours. Glad to have it out of the way, guess I'll go to my online chart Monday and check out the results. I feel a little hyper right now but that could be the coffee a got immediately following the blood draw haha. Happy Friday everyone, almost March!!!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

TW is tradition weaning, purees and stuff


----------



## mummy3

I'm a light sleeper, hubby is a very deep sleeper too and he talks and walks in his sleep too. Lol he has rung people while asleep and had full conversations in french!


----------



## mummy3

lisaf said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, you'll be surprised at how many people want the gory details:wacko::haha:
> 
> Thats when you start crying and say it was really traumatic and you just don't want to talk about it.
> If that STILL doesn't shut them up, you can also say there is a lawsuit pending so you really aren't allowed to discuss the details. :)
> 
> Granted... that is a LOT of lying to go through, but those electric trolleys are awesome ;)Click to expand...

:rofl: I'm so going to try that!


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, my best friends wanted the gory details after I had Dylan so I filled them in on what it was like to have your stitches dissolve after 3 days and a horrible infection set in, I nearly put them off babies for life :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Lucky, that has to be the most promising test story yet, good luck with the results:flower:


----------



## luckyme225

I know that we've talked about stroller but what carrier did everyone get? I got an ergo carrier this time as well as my moby wrap from last time.


----------



## Wiggler

Hmm, I am really going to have to build up the courage to check out the scar "down there" soon. I haven't looked since they told me it was infected, 2 weeks after Dylan was born :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not sure what carrier I'm getting yet, I love the look of the Ergo's, but they are very pricey. I'm going to get a cheaper one to begin with and depending on how much use it gets I will upgrade to an Ergo.


----------



## mummy3

Lucky we haven't got ours yet:blush:

Wiggler:hugs: Did you have an episiotomy?


----------



## lisaf

I have a Moby wrap and got one of those free Seven Slings....
I like the look of the Mei Teis but they're pricey so I figure I'll see how the Moby goes first etc...


----------



## Wiggler

Yups, I had the dreaded cut. It wasn't too bad actually, althought it was funny after Dylan was born, them running round looking for fast stitchers cos I was bleeding lots :dohh: 
The first few days of healing were fine, more uncomfy than sore, then the pain hit on day 3, found out the stitches had come undone day 4, antibiotics and swabs day 8, found out it was an infection and put on the correct antibiotics day 14. Took another 4 weeks to heal properly.


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa the Mei Tais are GORGEOUS! I really want one!


----------



## lisaf

eeeeek! Those are the kind of cut/tear stories that terrify me!!
My friend was in pain for 6 days afterwards, went in to find out they missed a whole tear. It was not pretty! :(
(sorry if I've told that story before, I forget where I've mentioned it, lol)


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler said:


> Lisa the Mei Tais are GORGEOUS! I really want one!

Yeah, but they basically look like a Moby wrap but with a pouch instead of flipping and folding etc... and at $80 its a bit much to spend! If my kid ends up loving the Moby and is happy to be in there hours a day, I'll splurge and get one :)


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry Lisa, don't be scared though, what happened to me is quite rare apparently. :)


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, I had the episiotomy for #1, she was the vacuum/forceps and they got infected so know the pain. I remember asking them later if they made sure to stitch up extra tight :haha: Go look hun, I'll guarentee its not as bad as you think:hugs:

So I didn't know it was a school half day as they forgot to give us a notice ( Shes only been there 3 days) and no phone call nothing. Got scared witless by the bus driver banging on the door with #1, lol she thinks she has the 40 foot school bus stuck as well, getting here for us:dohh: Thank goodness I have em well trained with their address and directions to where they live, must say didn't expect this tho...


----------



## Wiggler

Finally found a carrier that I like, its on the pricey side, but has some really good reviews.

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31HjfTTJBVL._SX315_.jpg
https://www.mothercare.com/Close-Pa...B003UM001O&pf_rd_p=223220727&pf_rd_s=bottom-1


----------



## luckyme225

I forgot I also have a peanut shell sling lol. I figured I would need I structured one this time since I have a toddler to run after. I remember trying one on and falling in love with how easy the ergo was and the back support was great. Plus my husband would be willing to wear this carrier.

All these talks about tears and cuts blah! My son was a 6lb-er and I still needed one.... I try not to think about what will happen if this kid is 7+lbs :shock:


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky I got the same thing as you i got 2 moby's and a ergo.


----------



## BizyBee

Well it's official. I'm anemic and have gestational diabetes. Boo! :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

I just reserved the pushchair!!! :happydance: now all I have to do is ring my mum in the morning, get her bank details then have OH put the money in her account!!

I love looking at baby stuff, all the little clothes I have are so cute, its scary to think in about 10 weeks time there will be a little person here to wear them!


----------



## Wiggler

Bizy - :hugs: :hugs: So sorry to hear that hun, it will be so worth it when you have your baby in your arms though :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

Oh here's an update on where my money went, the bank didn't misplace it which makes me feel like such a fool for being a crazy lady.. my husband gave his friend 6400 to borrow and forgot to tell me, and the check hadn't actually process through the bank system so it would show what it was, it just showed the money missing. Well as nice and giving as his gesture was, a little annoyed because i know this person will never pay him back. Over the last 3 years, we've probably let him borrow around 30k, plus always give this guy furniture when we get new, he's been driving one of our cars for the last 1.5 yr... i feel like i have a kid who is 30 somehting yrs old, and knows that at the end of the day we always help him.. i think it enables him to be lazy.


----------



## hopefulmama

AWW bizy i am soo sorry.


----------



## new_to_ttc

So sorry bizy hun! Better to know and prevent problems though eh :hugs:

Ive got a simples carrier but unless my back bucks up its ideas i wont be using it. Im so keen on using the newbaby section of the pram, Joshua's didnt have it so Im going to love taking the pram everywhere :) 

mummy Im terrible for remembering the school routine. The best thing ever invented was the school text system pmsl Least now we get reminds lolol The amount of times Ive been at a locked school gates wondering whats going on, but not sure if this is worse or not but there is usually another mum there to be confused with pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

I don't mind spending a little bit extra on a carrier as I don't want to get a double pushchair and Dylan isn't a great walker yet so if we go out and Dylan gets tired we can pop baby in the carrier and Dylan can go in the pushchair. We are getting a buggyboard too for times when its esier to have him just hop on if he wants to :)
Apparently I was a great walker and by the time my lil bro arrived I was completely out of the buggy (he arrived 3 months before I turned 2) I'm hoping this bubs is a good walker like I was, I loved going for nice long walks before my pelvis got bad and was hoping that was something Dylan could enjoy with me, but he is a lazybum and likes to be carried/pushed everywhere :haha:
Hopefully he will learn to love walking soon, there are some lovely country paths nearby :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

wiggler he might stop wanting the pram etc once the baby comes because he'll want to be the 'big boy'. You never know!

Hopeful, Im not sure whether I should laugh or not, least you know the money is accounted for, but darn your DH not telling you!


----------



## lisaf

So sorry Bizy!! :( That site I sent you to the other day has lots of information about GD itself too! Let me know if you need help finding it.
It explains a lot about why you can't compare GD test numbers to regular diabetic numbers, and lots of other stuff like that. 

Hopeful - glad you figured out the money thing... irritating that the didn't tell you in advance so you'd know what was going on with the bank.
However, if your husband has an opening for semi-adopted friends who get to borrow money and not pay it back, I'd like to get on the waiting list :haha: 
(actually, think its really dispicable to 'borrow' money and not pay it back... if you can't pay it back, you need to be up front about that. I could never forgive myself for not paying someone back)


----------



## mummy3

Lol new yeah was v embarrassing

Bizy:hugs: I'm so sorry hun, hopefully they will have a care plan for you now so baby gets the best care:hugs:

Hopeful, that friend sounds less of a friend more of a user. Glad you located the money though:flower:


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks girls. They are sending me to diabetes school so I can learn what to eat. 

Lisa, I don't know if you told me the name of the site, but I'd love the info. 

I have a baby bjorn carrier but thinking I might put another type on the registry. Not sure yet.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- Yea I agree, but you know my husband is like " he's like my brother" .. well i don't give a f*ck what he's like.. He takes advantage big time, but DH is so used to it it this guy he doesn't bat a lash about it. The thing that really pisses me off is his friend, fronts like he's a baller, driving a nice car, living in a nice condo (which we own and he hasn't paid rent on in like 4 months), goes out spending money all the time and in reality he has nothing. It makes me livid. And when my Dh actually needs something from him,like simple favor to help him put something together or pick thing sup etc, he always has an excuse on why he can't.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Problem is hun, if he knows he can treat your DH like that then he wont ever stop! Why make life hard for himself when he gets it so easy from your DH! personally dont have the time for people like that.


----------



## 24/7

Sorry bizzy. :hugs:
We have a baby bjorn I bought on here for £15 - Hopefully we like it. xx


----------



## lisaf

Yikes, that is the worst kind of person hopeful!
How do people like that live with themselves!!! Unfortunately as long as your DH lets him do this, nothing will change.
I do have a friend who is like a sister to me... even when she's irritating me and not being a good friend at all, I still know she's always going to be part of my life and I'll never stop caring about her. Luckily with that friend its always a phase and things get better.

Here is the index page with all the GD information... I've only poked around a bit but it was very very informative, backs up what it says with citations of studies etc. It gets pretty detailed though so isn't always a good 'overview'.
https://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/gd/gd_index.html


----------



## mummy3

Yeah hopeful, if your DH won't put his foot down this guy will never stop, man hate people like that.

Bizy, thats great they have a diabetes school:thumbup:


----------



## Inge

Just got a hospital bag and breast pads, maternity pads and disposable pants (theyre like nappies:haha:) and a little travel case for wash things. The bag is a big weekend bag for £10 in Tesco :thumbup: and Im going to use it after as a big handbag for nappies/wipes and things for when I take Leo out in the pram :thumbup: I keep getting what I can only describe as vaginal contractions and they feel really sharp so I thought he's going to be here in 10 weeks maybe less :wacko: so best get things ready :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Noooo, don't use the disposable pants, they are sooo irritating, buy some cheapie knickers from primark or somewhere, much comfier!


----------



## wild2011

yup disposable pants r nightmare, primark ones r shit too but better, or asda cheapies r good then chuck them away. xx


----------



## mummy3

I'm going to third cheap knickers:thumbup: Soooo much more comfy!


----------



## mummy3

Wild how"s your back now? Hope you managed to get some rest in between the 6 kids:wacko:


----------



## wild2011

its awful, aches continuosly, cant shift it drinking plenty of water taking paracetamol, resting up and moving frequently but its not holding out, i had to walk a fair bit this morning too and made me ache soo much, 

:(


xx


----------



## Wiggler

Rightio ladies, any tips on how I can get myself back to sleep when I wake up at 3-4am? Every night I wake up that time, and most of the time I just end up laying there awake til Dylan wakes up, I've tried reading, putting some crap on to watch on the netbook, quiet music, nothing is working so far. :( I need to snap myself out of this habit but I don;t know how :(


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - :hugs: I hope your back feels better soon, maybe a good nights sleep will help


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler - what works for me is to listen to boring talk radio (I download the podcasts and listen with my iphone).... the voices are soothing and I pick boring ones for the help sleeping, lol.
Basically I cannot drown out my own thoughts that keep me awake with music etc.. but listening to someone else talk makes it impossible for me to keep thinking my own thoughts... then my body can go into 'boredom' mode and I get sleepy.


----------



## mummy3

:hugs:Wild, hopefully you'll wake up in the morning feeling better.

Wigger, er sleeping pills! They are about the only way I can get more than a few hours. As your doc for some safe ones, I can use tylenol pm and ambien, but try not too that regularly as they stop working. 

Hubby just text to say he wants to go mcdonalds tonight, best thing about that place atm is they have a big kids play area, peace!:thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

i dunno hun ive had 3 nights of amazing sleep :cloud9: its all the time now, havnt pulled it or ne thing either so not hopeful it will go.

i have no idea hun i get up 203 times a night for a wee, and sometimes to sienna crying and always go straight back off, i cant get up in the mornings either, will be fun getting up in time for school lol xx


----------



## wild2011

i had a spicy bean lasagne i made, nom nom lots of beans pulses spices and cheeses yum yum divine.


----------



## Wiggler

That sounds delish!! 

I had bacon steaks, beans, eggs and jacket tattie for dinner, I have a major thing for jacket tatties at the moment, shame we don't have anything nice to top it with, hopefully I can do a nice online shop tomorrow if we have enough money left. 

Also going to get the bits for a nice prawn salad sandwhich, I could kill for one of those, YUM!!!


----------



## wild2011

i bought jacket spuds today, got tuna, luxury colslaw cheese beans, chilli and chicken supreme so plenty of fillings lol

did a fairly good shop today plenty of fresh veg fruit and salad, try and get some grub down me this week.


----------



## mummy3

Some yummy meal ideas here, jacket potatos are so good, just the whole hour long making them part that I find hard:haha:

We need do a shop as well, any other ideas for nice things?

Wild, only 203 time?! I'm sorry about your back hun, its a horrible pain to get, can your gp give you anything for it?


----------



## wild2011

since hubby not been here, i sleep better wee less and dont wake up falling out the bed lol, once his back no doubt ill have a wee a good 5-6 times easily lol

micro jacket spud for few mins cuts the cooking time, i like ot foil wrap mine individually and stick them in in when im cooking something else, then wehn cooled refrigerate them then i have a couple fo days worth for me while girls have other meals.

i like chilli and currys, which i make quite often. and stew ommmmmmmmmmmmmmm stew is amazing lol


----------



## Wiggler

One of my favourite jacket tattie toppings is tuna, cheese and beans... together. Its lush! OH can't stand tuna and the smell makes him gag so don;t have it anymore though, anything that requires tuna get salmon instead, but the thought of salmon with cheese and beans makes my stomach heave. lol

Oooh, also fancy a nice fruit salad, YUM!

Hmm, I think the little bits of sun we are having are putting me into summer food mode. the thought of heavy wintery food is not appeaaling to me at all at the moment, I think I would even turn down yummy stew! I want salads and light food!!


----------



## Wiggler

quick jacket tatties: 10 mins in microwave, turn halfway through (remember to peirce them first or you ill be having fun cleaning your microwave) then 10 mins on high heat in the oven to make the skin yummy :)


----------



## luckyme225

Bizzy- lot's of hugs!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: At least your pregnancy is 3/4 over, so almost there.


----------



## mummy3

I didn't know you could refridgerate them, will defo try that:happydance:

Lol wiggler, you guys are getting sun? We live in the desert where its meant to be hot all the time and last 2 weekends in a row has been winter storms, another headed for this weekend too:dohh: 

Fruit salad:cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Been getting quick glimpses of sun for a few mins here and there, but its mainly rainy and gross. 

Grr, baby just planted his/her bum firmly against my ribs and so got pressure there and bubs head is rammed against my bladder. very uncool!


----------



## mummy3

Ooh naughty baby, make sure you got the tena handy:winkwink:


----------



## Wiggler

All better now, I hobbled to the bathroom and bubs moved, laying transverse again now, cheeky baby! Not even born yet and already taking after Dylan :haha:


----------



## wild2011

dont like those 3 toppings together, and not a salmon type of person lol.

yep they saty ok then zap in microwave to heat up. 

nom nom

fruit salad witha dash of fruit juice and diet lemonande keeps it fresh and stops fruit going brown. yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wiggler

I'm off to bed now ladies,I hope everyone sleeps well. Fingers crossed I can get myself back to sleep when I wake up at stupid o clock.

x x x


----------



## BizyBee

Hubby did some research today so we can plan some meals before my class starts. He found that I should exercise after big meals so we went out to dinner then walked around the mall for half an hour. It's still too cold and full of snow here to walk outside. I really want dessert, but I am drinking water instead.


----------



## luckyme225

I just got a message on my online medical chart so I went to check and all my lab results from today are already back. I passed with 107. One week until my ultrasound to check for IUGR problems and see if my uterine scaring has healed.


----------



## lisaf

Great score lucky!

Bizy - Yeah, I know the exercise thing... I think you can have sugar-free desserts etc...


----------



## BizyBee

That's great Lucky!

Thanks for the info Lisa. I checked out the site.


----------



## lisaf

do you know how you failed the test?
There are 3 ways to fail... just curious.

I hope you find out with the monitoring that your levels actually aren't going high.. that seems to happen to lots of women.


----------



## BizyBee

My levels were 81, 219, 200, then 150. The first was good but the next 3 should have been less than 180, 155, then 140.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, anything over 200 is an auto fail anyway too.. bummer!! :(
I was hoping your numbers were more borderline etc....
Are they putting you on insulin or just diet and monitoring?


----------



## MilosMommy7

bizy - sorry to hear :hugs: after talking to the diabetic educator/nutrionist yesterday she opened up a lot for me. showing me things that i thought i couldnt eat, but can. it's all about carb intake and portion control.


----------



## Wiggler

Talked to my mum and Dylan is really good this morning :happydance: He has been eating, and being his usual cheeky self :haha: going to ring her in a few hours to check in on him again and to get her bank details cos today is pushchair day!!!!

Going to do an online shop later, lots of yummies going to be delivered monday :) Might even sneak some Ben and Jerry's on there :) 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x x x


----------



## Inge

SS was playing with his friends all day yesterday so I was just needed to watch them play xbox. Hes just got up cos he was watching tv late and he's in such a grump :haha: I showed OH the pants and his face :haha:
I have to go to tesco now to get food for dinner but no idea what to get... might get jacket potatoes actually. Not had one for ages. cant really be bothered to go up so might go Aldi instead as its 10 mins away :haha:


----------



## wild2011

lol inge, we having jacket spuds today, :wohoo:

taking all my curtains down and washing them today, its blowing out so should dry in no time, its nice to see the sun shine.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies!

Another crap night for me :( Which in turn has led to a grumpy morning and a not so forgiving son! Arghhhhhh

The tablets must be working because the actually crampyness is slightly easing up, so you'd think Id start to feel a bit better huh! No, as soon as the BHs started i was a mess again, panicing and crying and making sure I had everything ready. I cant keep going like this for the next few weeks, I iwsh they could give me the all clear sooner, then I wouldnt be worried about preterm labour half as much, if at all! I had something to eat last night too, and it was quite a few hours after (long after the BH panic) heart burn type pain kicked in so from 1am till about 3/4am I was in the bathroom in agony and being sick. Eventually settled down on the upright chair about 4.30am and at some point must have fallen asleep.

Right... moan over sorry! I need someone to give me a kick up the arse lol

Wild sorry you back is so sore hun maybe the baby is lying back to back? Or which ever way round it is they bloody hurt! Wiggler glad Dylan was ok , and yay for getting your pram today :) Who else is pram shopping today so sorry crap memory!! Inge you sound like you're getting organised :) I definitely agree with the others on the cheapie knickers over disposables though lol I got mine from Matalan, 5 black pairs for about £2 I think!

Lucky nice one on passing your GTT hun!! Bizy hope the diabetes school helps you out, and Milos Im glad things arent as bad as you imagined them! Its only for a short time ladies xxxxx


----------



## Inge

new - hope you feel better soon. 
last night felt like the baby was stuck in my lungs :haha: my left lung felt like something was stuck in it so I think he had his leg pressed up against it somehow :shrug: Got a tomato and cheese thin pizza instead cos there were no jackets at the shop. Just had some strawberries and trying to find something to do :nope:


----------



## 24/7

Hope you feel better soon new!!

Just home from buggy shipping, we can pick it up Friday!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge I got things you can do if you stuck for ideas ;)

24/7 ahhhh t'was you who was pram shopping... my memory didnt hold out for the who bit lolol bet you're super excited are you having it at your house or keeping it some place?? I wouldnt bring my first pram home with Joshua lol my dad collected it from the shop while I was in labour lol 

I dont know what we doing for dinner tonight, every time I eat Im sick.. no point wasting nice expensive food huh??? lol Joshua has a birthday party 3pm-5pm so he'll get a meal about 4pm which is too early for his dinner so he'll be wasting away starving again by 6/7pm lol


----------



## Inge

Im painting my nails a nice light pink :cloud9: I will wait til oh is here til I attempt my toenails as I cant reach and might need help :haha: If I bend too far I cant breath :haha: He laughed at me last night cos I felt not wanted cos ss was playnig with his friends and didnt need me to watch him or play too. Im so used to him always needing my attention so it feels wierd him being here but not constantly calling for me :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I have no nails :( a few grew really welly, but everyone got chewed off this week pmsl oops! Its horrible when the kids dont need you to play Inge. They are so little yet think they are mini independant adults!

Ive had another 2lb weight loss this week, Im so going to end up in the dog house with the doctors pmsl Although just calculated my BMI and thats coming down on a much slower scale grrrrrr

Im so grateful my neighbours are not wigglers.. Joshua is doing my head in with his volume today goodness only knows what he is doing to them lol 

I need some get up and go if anyone has any lol... I really ought to tiddle up the living room and then get Joshua's bedroom sorted (my mess lol). I was pleasantly surprised to see the rest of the house actually looks ok pmsl


----------



## 24/7

Just going to bring it home, its the purchase I was most excited about. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww bet you super excited! Friday will be here before you know it!

I need to shop around for another swing! and nothing is taking my fancy lol


----------



## Inge

With the hospital bag, how many baby outfits would you take? Its a 10 minute drive to the birthing centre and im hoping to not stay too long but if I have too or I forget anything OH can come back and pick it up later.
Argh just painted my nials lovely then ss wanted me to make his bed :dohh: smudged nail :cry:


----------



## 24/7

I'm taking six vests and sleepsuits inge, three tiny baby and three newborn. xx


----------



## wild2011

i always got told to take 1-2 vests and 1-2 sleepsuit and a going home outfit, hat, scratchmitts, and a cardi + blanket. u really wont need more, and if u are having to stay in it will give oh's something to get( i found mine wanted to feel helpful) otherwise ur lugging loads in that wont get used.xx


new ive got get up and go.-

ive washed the bedding and put clean on, done ironing, pulled all sofas and furniture out and hoovered all the skirting etc, polished, done windowns washed curtains in lving roomand they out on line to dry. just jumping in the bath and hoovering girls room and all done.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm taking 2 vests, 2 babygrows and the coming home posh babygrow to hospital with me.

When Dylan gets home tomorrow or monday I will take some piccies of him posing in the pushchair for you all :)

Having a relaxing day so far, watching desperate housewives :)


----------



## Inge

I was thinking of taking 2 sleepsuits and the going home outfit. It wont take up much room really. Im thinking of going up to my mums for a weekend but 1. Il miss oh and 2. I wont have my pc :dohh: I might see if oh will take it up for me :haha: I thought id go up for a weekend as I havent seen her much lately and when baby comes it might be a while before im ready to travel up with the baby. She doesnt live far, about 2 miles away :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Talked to OH earlier and we agreed he is taking 3 weeks holiday when bubs is born, no way could we cope with the pathetic paternity pay so his boss has agreed that he can use his holiday instead. :)


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Talked to OH earlier and we agreed he is taking 3 weeks holiday when bubs is born, no way could we cope with the pathetic paternity pay so his boss has agreed that he can use his holiday instead. :)

hope my oh can do that. He always has holiday days waiting but he has to book them ages in advance to have them approved and even then its not gaurenteed :nope: he works in security and sometimes it feels like he's the only gaurd they have :haha: but to be honest most of their other gaurds arent that good so they probably dont want him to take time off. The kid that covered him the other week when he was ill was about 18 and spent the day chatting up girls and not doing much work :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild can I borrow some lol.. Ive not even got dressed rofpmsl

Ive packed 2 vests and 2 baby gros, plus put one in the labour bag and his going home outfit. They hardly taking up too much space lol Im not taking him a blanket though, and i got a cardi. Not got hats yet cant find any little ones! I need to sort out the 'big brother' t shirt for Joshua, time is ticking away lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully your OH will be allowed :)

OH's boss is really nice, he can book time off short notice, if he runs out of holiday he can still have days off and just work them back. The company even loaned us £400 to get a oven and washing machine. The pay there isn't amazing, but they take super good care of him. 

WOO! The money is in my mums account so hopefully in the next 3-4 horus i should be getting a call from my mum saying she picked the pushchair up :happydance:

I am really hoping I can pick up some more baby bits on tuesday, Less than 10 weeks til my due date now and I'm really starting to panic now. x x x


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> Wild can I borrow some lol.. Ive not even got dressed rofpmsl
> 
> Ive packed 2 vests and 2 baby gros, plus put one in the labour bag and his going home outfit. They hardly taking up too much space lol Im not taking him a blanket though, and i got a cardi. Not got hats yet cant find any little ones! I need to sort out the 'big brother' t shirt for Joshua, time is ticking away lol

Why are you not taking a blanket? Everyone and everything is saying I should take blankets and wash towels but are they really needed? 
Im thinking of getting something for Jack that says "big brother" but havent had much luck yet.


----------



## Wiggler

I took about 4 blankets into hospital when Dylan was born :dohh: I forgot basics like towels though, but the hospital said I didn;t need them anyways, and their towels were a million times softer than mine :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

They have cellular blankets at the hospital, Ive taken a towel for me but they'll give me a towel for him if he is in over night, if Im out within 6 hours he wont get bathed. The longer you leave the crappy stuff on their skin the better lol I was thinking maybe I should take a grobag so not to confuse him, but I have to be pratical, Im taking myself in and no OH to pop home so there is a lot of other more important stuff I have to make sure I have, nappies etc etc so the less stuff i take thats not essential the better. The hospital will not let the baby go cold they will have plenty of cotton sheets and cellular balnkets which are all safe. Id let them give me towels too but I figured after labour a rough towel is not what I'll want lol


----------



## Inge

I might just take one nice blankie and not bother with towels. Il ask midwife on tuesday what she thinks I should take as thats the centre I want to give birth in so she will know what they will hand out like towels and things


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im having a tshirt made for Joshua, if you google it there are loads of sites that do them and Ive not found them too expensive. The baby has a baby gro that says he is the little brother, so thought it would be cute for Joshua to have a t shirt to say he is the big brother lol Joshua recently ordered a new karate jumper too.... and insisted little brother got one too, so he has a t shirt witht he karate logo on lololol


----------



## Wiggler

So whats everyone plans for when they get home from the hospital?? Visitors/no visitors, family helping??

I don't mind visitors, there will probably only be my mum and my 2 best friends and they are all on strict instructions that if they want baby cuddles they need to pay with housework or a cooked meal :rofl:
Dylan might be at my mums until a day or two after we come home to give us a chance to rest up after the birth, although if his sleep issues are sorted by then he will be home with us when we come home from the hospital. 
OH said I am to rest up completely for a week after the birth, especially if I have stitches to let me heal well, so he is on nappy duty, cooking duty and housework duty, he is such a star!


----------



## Inge

no idea wiggler :haha: no doubt mil will be up and down alot to see the baby :wacko:
Im hoping its ok with ss's mum that we dont have him for a few days so we have time to get used to the new baby and time to get over the birth. OH thinks its fine we do that but I know she'll say thats out of order :growlmad: it also depends on if we get the room rearranged anytime soon as I want to get rid of the ps3 and put into ss's room as him and oh always play it and I want the bedroom back to a bedroom :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Everything depends on when I have him as to who will be around lol If its April then my parents will be here and no doubt will be life savers and have my house running like clockwork. If its May they'll be sunning up by some pool and I'll have a house in chaos rofl My friend said she'll keep hold of Joshua until Im ready to have him back, which is the second I get home. I dont want him to feel left out at all as he is older and will understand too much! In my head its all going to be perfect and I'll be out and about right away lololol... yeah we'll see lol


----------



## Wiggler

I feel like such a horrible cow for wanting a few days to settle in and rest up and get to know the baby without Dylan, but obviously I that special alone time with Dylan and would love it so much with this baby. Am I a mean horrible bitch?


----------



## Inge

hopefully im out and about quickly too. Id hate to be laid up in bed or in hospital for days. ss isnt too fussed about the baby yet, iv heard him mention it once or twice and when mil gave me a new baby towel yesterday he looked over at it interested so I think as it gets closer to may he'll be a little more into the idea. I dont think he'll really understand til baby is here. He's 9 in august but does act alot younger and needs more attention and reassurrance then other 9 year olds. Im hoping he doesnt feel left out but im sure he'll be fine


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> I feel like such a horrible cow for wanting a few days to settle in and rest up and get to know the baby without Dylan, but obviously I that special alone time with Dylan and would love it so much with this baby. Am I a mean horrible bitch?

no way are you a bitch :hugs: I want time alone with oh and baby so we settle and get over the birth if it was a bit hard and also to get to know the baby before introducing a boisterous 9 year old to the mix:haha: I think its understandable to want some time just you and a new baby :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Yeah Lisa. Definitely not borderline. They are going to try to control with diet and exercise before using insulin. Milos, that's reassuring news. Thanks!

I don't mind having visitors, but I think there are going to be way too many people stopping by the hospital. I'll deal though. I can't tell only some people not to come.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler not at all hun!!! Its going to be a lot for Dylan to take in, you are going to need to have rested up and be settled.

Im sorry I think I worded my post badly. Its just Joshua is older, he is with me full time and has been with me every step of the way. In reality Joshua only has me, and I only have him (i know we have great friends and family but for his entire life its just been me and him!) but as soon as fidget comes along we are suddenly going to be a team of 3, and I dont know we need to be that team together because there is no OH to keep Joshua amused etc I think Joshua would play up knowing I had had his baby brother, yet he was being kept at someone elses house, I know how much he wants to be involved. (sorry dont think i worded that any better either!)

Right ladies, honest opinions, is this tooooo white for a baby lol ive fallen for another one but struggling to find it on line so this is 2nd best atm lol
 



Attached Files:







swing.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wild2011

wiggler course ur not a bitch :hugs:

i will say this once though, seriously the worst thing you can do is not have him around when you get home, young kids/toddlers adjust best if they are in on everything, and from previous experience i'd no way even consider doing it ne other way, ive got frined who also have bubs dylans age and has a 1 month old now and shes had huge problems with him lashing out at baby and hurting him at every opportunity, you might find it better to come home to dylan there and introduce rather than at a later time, once things are settled start having him go to ur mums for a break or out with friends, but those first few hours /days at homes will be really important to him. xx

this totally contradicts what most other ladys have said, but wanted to be honest about it hun cos this is 4th time ive done it with toddlers around and ive tried both sides, maybe see what mummy suggests as shes in similar position to me and may have found it different


----------



## Wiggler

My best friends know not to even try to visit me at the hospital, they was going to last time and rang me to tell me they were on their way and were shocked when I told them I had been home since the day before. I was home within 8-9 hours of having Dylan and hope to be home even sooner this time.


----------



## wild2011

serously wiggler 6-8 hours? its supposed to be 24 hours first baby lol. i was home within 2 hours with number 2 x


----------



## Wiggler

Don't worry new, I undertsand totally what you mean :hugs: That swing is blooming gorgeous!!! I want it!

Wild, thats what I was worried about, I'm going to have to give this some serious though over the next few weeks. :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

yea, they tried to keep me in overnight, but I just wanted to go home, I was so happy when I got back home and sat on my comfy sofa and OH made me a bacon sarnie! It took over 4 hours of persuasion to let them discharge me though :haha:


----------



## wild2011

it works differently with everyone so nobody is going to judge u for what u do, just need to do wat will be best, chloe was boistress and naughty, tantrums u name it she did it, and we had her home wen leila was born, i think the whole mummy arriving home to daddy and chloe was the best thing for her, she never lashed out and was amazed by the baby, it was suprisingly easy with her home, and then there were no adjustments later on or difficulties, i did it other way with sienna and was the worst thing ever for me, 

does he talk about the baby or understand theres one about to make an appearance.??

sienna says baby and strokes my tummy and we got her a dolly, ( actually my friend did this with her little boy) and he did just as sienna, kissing cuddling playing and feeding. quiet time etc. xxx


----------



## Wiggler

He says baby and strokes my belly and says baby when he sees scan pics, but he doesn't connect that to when he sees little babies, we have tried explaining, books, video's but he doesn;t understand that soon he will be a big brother. :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its really difficult to know whats best. Joshua wanted to be at the hospital with me. No way on this world would I let him be involved with the labour, but I wish he could be at the hospital. If my parents are here, then my dad is going to have him at the hospital and as soon as we can get Joshua in, if my parents arent here then he may see us at the hospital once we showered and moved to ward or it may be when we get home. i want him at soonest chance, but I also have to remember my friend is doing me a favour and I cant demand too much off her.


----------



## wild2011

new i bet he wants to get really hands on bless him.

similar to sienna then wiggler, have a long hard think about it, could u not get ur mum to come and have him at home while ur having baby so u and dh can come to him with baby and if things dont go well he could go back to ur mums, or even get her to come and pick up up from hospital and bring dylan with u so he can meet bubs in a place other than home. xx

im homebirthing so the girls, will either go upstairs or go to a friends over the road, it depends on how quick labour is and if theres ne one around to have them, but they wont be in the same room. if i do panick or need ot go to hospital ill be home within an hour so i wont have otld ne 1 and the girls get to meet him and adjust first. that way they feel involved. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan will be meeting bubs at the hospital as my parents are my lift home, so my parents will be at home with us for the first few hours after we leave hospital. I think depending on how that goes will be what really makes my mind up as to wether he goes to my mums for a few nights or not.


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl Joshua wants to cut the umbilical chord... you know a curious 7year old and a google are not a good mix sometimes pmsl he knows far too much lol Although oddly has no idea how the baby gets out lol (thank goodness Im on standby for the questions though rofl)

I read somewhere (on here i think) best place is to have the baby in a crib/bed etc etc not in your arms when siblings meet them first time. So thats hopefully the plan, not to be holding fidget although nothing ever goes to plan does it pmsl

This is the other swing I kinda decided i like but I cant find it anywhere, i assume its the version before the brown/beige one thats out now!
 



Attached Files:







swing 2.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wild2011

thats a good idea hun. xx


----------



## wild2011

i like that one new, and yeah re the crib sienna was in her moses basket wen they met her, and leila in her carseat. :lol:

i have the fisherprice rainforest swing i love it xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yup I likes the rainforest one too lol I was so happy witht he other one Im just grrr i had to take it back lol now I cant settle on a replacement lol

Just taken Joshua to his mates bday party, and booked his while I was there lol Joshua usually has his party in the community centre and gets bouncey castles or whatever outside because its never rained on his bday, but I figured this year I best hand over all organising to someone else incase Im fat, pushing or with tiny baby lol The play centre will do it, but will have to be strict on numbers or it'll cost a fortune. And if i am pushing away, then my friend said she'll make sure it goes smoothly with plenty of photos for me lol So no matter what Joshua gets his day!


----------



## wild2011

y u having to replace other one..? what one was it? x


----------



## new_to_ttc

It was the mama and papas slumber swing... simple, colourful and compact - perfect! Except I opened it the other day to set it up and it was pink!!!!!!!!!! It was supposed to be red, advertised as red, and I never opened the box to check just took for granted it was as described! Oh I had a right to do with the stupid cow when I took it back. I knew the colour wasnt her fault and I was calm, until she started going on about me lifting the box over the counter, it breeched her H&S rules etc I was like erm... no its too heavy Im pregnant. Plus I had only just opened the top flap and saw everything was pink, didnt take nothing out the box at all.. yet she insisted on taking it all to pieces. I was so hot and annoyed, when I asked why she was doing it as it was clear it hadnt ever been out of the box, she said, ' well we dont know what tampering you may have done to it'... my cue to snap and i very unpolitely told her if I had planned on doing something toit no amount of searching from her would find what I had done, I wasnt that stupid lol Im sure there were select swear words in there too lol Anyways... long and short of it is... I now need another swing lol


----------



## wild2011

lmfao u tell her! good thing u checked thou hun !


----------



## Wiggler

Just done my online shop, I'm very proud of myself, only £10 over budget but got some very yummy bits. Ben and Jerry's, salad, bagels. I can't wait til it's delivered tomorrow!

Still not heard from my mum about the pushchair, but the Argos near her is open til 8pm so might be a while, I'm getting so impatient! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

OOOOooooooo cinnemon bagels mmmmm My tummy is actually rumbling for the first time in ages but Im so worried if I eat then Im just going to be sick again :( I'll see what Joshua wants when I pick him up.

Yeah glad I checked it now Wild not any closer or id be stressing about replacing it lol Im sure i will find something. I was really annoyed the refunded it by gift voucher as it was more than 28 days old - in my eyes its a fault not a return! but it'll pay for Joshua's birthday present so no harm done lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ebay have free listing this weekend, think I may take advantage and put on all Joshua's shoes. I hate selling via ebay and havent done it in ages but I have loads of his stuff I might as well sell, Next coat and Clarks shoes etc


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies! 

New- I have a swing that looks just like the first one you posted from Connor. Loved that it was smaller so I could move it room to room, like the bathroom so I could get a shower in.

Work today, blah. I have some running around to do this morning but I don't want to step outside because it's only 19 degrees outside bbbrrr.


----------



## Wiggler

They are cinnamon and raisin bagels, yum!

Just realised I forgot some stuff, liquitabs, loo roll... my mind was too focused on the food I think :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

19 degrees? Tell me thats 19F not 19C lololol - morning hun :)

I need to pick Joshua up soon... yay party crazed hyper child ... couldnt have ordered anything better for a Saturday evening lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

19 degrees? Tell me thats 19F not 19C lololol - morning hun :)

I need to pick Joshua up soon... yay party crazed hyper child ... couldnt have ordered anything better for a Saturday evening lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler buget might not be so close as you thought then lol oops!! Who needs toilet roll huh lol

shoot got to pick joshua up ffs I need to learn better time management lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, luckily we get our tax credits on tuesday and enough supplies til then so we can run out and get the few bits I missed then. 

Just remembered I also forgot tea, coffee and sugar :dohh: At least I remembered milk thoug, we go through a ton of that :haha:

new, maybe set alarms on your phone to go off when you need to go out? :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl I need to do something.... one of the mums at the party asked me to grab her son on Monday after school.. will someone please remind me rofpmsl

Im rubbish at collective shopping, I just buy what I want/need that day lol even then I manage to forget things lol

Brrrrrr lucky I just been outside and its more like -19 degrees here... wanna swop lolol


----------



## 24/7

Hahaha, we will remind you!! :D

Just made a pizza, and nice and full now!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. I've been hanging around while OH and his dad put in new doors upstairs. I have to go shopping later for my niece's birthday, but don't have any specific plans for once.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Where was my slice?? lolol

grrrr why are some people so pig headed!! My sister has asked on facebook for help with organising a bouncey castle for her daughters bday (no idea why she never bothered for them before!) but anyways, I hired a castle for Joshua for the last 5 birthdays so just gave her some pointers. One thing I asked was where she was having the party, because Joshuas birthday is in May, no weather guarantees and the hire company insist I have indoor space as back up because they can not put it up outdoors if its raining, plus they charge stupid amounts for cleaning if you let muddy feet on there. She said its going in her garden. Now i know full well she will let the kids on it, and those in the street, no matter what the weather she doesnt care and as the birthday is start of April she is risking rain. But she is just turning her nose up at everything I said. Normally i wouldnt care too much but if she books it online and doesnt ask in advance about muddy feet etc then its the kids that get disappointed! Although i am sure she promised one of them a castle last year after they came to Joshuas bday and they never got, so I dont know if she'll even follow this through. Poor kids :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya bizy :)

Nice to have no plans... make the most and put your feet up xxx


----------



## 24/7

All for me!! :D
Family politics, zzzz.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha yeah i should have learnt by now just to keep it shut lol - I was looking at some of the ones she posted and subsequently the websites they on and there is sooooo many cool ones near her.. gutted! rofl They even have Ben 10 castles and a massive action hero one with slides etc etc so cool lol Dont think they'd bring them to Wales though lol We make do with crocodile and rabbit castles here lol


----------



## Wiggler

Just had pie and chips from dinner from the chippie, with yummy curry sauce. It was really good, but I overate and now the tummy pain is back :cry:

Rang my mum too and the silly woman got the opening times wrong at Argos so didn;t get my pushchair today, she is getting it tomorrow on the way up here though, I just reserved it again for her. Its the last one too so she better get it!!

Can;t wait to have my little man home tomorrow, i have missed him like mad! I really needed this break though and I feel so much better, not as stressed and just calm and relaxed.


----------



## new_to_ttc

oops.. least she'll remember it tomorrow :)

I hate listing on ebay arghhh lol... Ive given up now pmsl 

Just got myself a pot noodle, a tub of nothingness but will hopefully stay down, if it does I have some crumpets or toast I will make later :) I feel sicky but I think its half hunger and half nerves more than my poor tummy lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yay for eating!! 

Just checked the opening times for Argos tomorrow and my mum will probably be here at 11am at the earliest, so I can have a nice long lay-in!! :happydance: WOOO!!!Hopefully I won't be awake for 2 hours in the middle of the night again like last night though, that was not fun :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

if im up i'll log on wiggler keep u company lol i was up until way passed 4am this morning :( although much of it was perched in the bathroom with a pillow and blanket lolol


----------



## Wiggler

aww :hugs: :hugs:

I just felt a body part that wasn't bum or back!!!! Not sure if it was an arm or leg, but its soooo dinky and bubs kept rubbing it along my bump where my hand was!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwwww cute!! 

I often see a knee lol


----------



## Wiggler

I've seen nothing but bum so far :( I'm pretty sure I felt a leg cos it is now kicking me in the ribs while I am being punched in the bladder :rofl: 

I had an alien belly earlier, bubs stuck their bum out so far I think he/she was trying to escape, it looked so strange!


----------



## wild2011

bubs is so active its making me feel sick, had 2 mouthfulls of roast chicken mash and veg. 

which pushchair was it in the end wiggler, i wanna go have a nose on argos lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OH MY GOD THE PRESSURE!!! I think Anberlin is dropping. I have to pee every 5 minutes today, the braxton hicks won't let us, and I feel like I have a watermelon between my legs. My lower abdomen has some sort of heavy, gassy pain with each step and it just feels like something is stuck. I really think she's dropping.


----------



## Wiggler

https://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/images/49-3756090A71UC568861M.jpg

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod..._3/3|cat_14417542|Travel+systems|14417545.htm

Not what i would have picked ideally, but with the phone bill being so huge its better to have something than nothing. :) OH said if I really really hate it he will get me a parent facing one, but who knows, I might really like using the baby carrier :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww... wriggling fidget puts me way off eating!!! 

well that pot noodle is griping on my tummy :sick: but if I stay super still it will hopefully settle by itself!

I saw a travel system pram on the local for sale site on FB, 4mths old, complete and she only wanted £20!! It was either so bad she couldnt hack it, or she has more money than sense lol


----------



## Wiggler

Someone offered us a travel system (I think the one I'm getting from argos) for £50 including the carseat, but as I don't know the carseats history I would have ended buying new anyways so I just decided to get the whole thing new, at least that way I have a reciept if something is wrong with it.


----------



## new_to_ttc

omg omg omg *swooooooooooooooooooooon* Boyzone on ITV mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 7 sleeps and i will be there with them singing and dancing and loving them all over mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wiggler

I was never into boyzone, I atually haven't listened to any new music in forever :dohh: I'm like an old lady, people talk about all the new bands and I just sit there thinking "who are they?!?!" 

Time to dust off the radio again I think


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah dont blame you wiggler hun! Graco are good! Its not so dissimilar to the one I had with Joshua, except his was red and blue and it lasted so so well. Really durable. Only slight thing I found was the car seat got too small quickly, but i dont know if thats Graco or all first stage carseats but he was never a big baby.

Brandi, aww sounds like little lady is dropping down there! Hope she pops back and gives you a bit of comfort you have some weeks still to go yet xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im really looking forward to the concert, went to their reunion one too and wow they sooo much hotter now than they were lol (loved them back then still though lol). Its going to be a bit weird as its without stephen :( god rest his soul, my love coupled with my hormones may see some tears spilt but its going to be a fantastic night of that Im sure!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm not too worried. Zoe dropped at 32 weeks and I didn't have her until 39w5d. But these braxton hicks are killing me. I've been timing them because that slight heavy gassy crampy pain is coming with them in the lower abdomen, and they're last 67 seconds each and coming every 2 minutes.


----------



## Wiggler

I was so sad when I read he had died, I always thought he was great.

I'm sure you will have a fantastic night, and your little fidget will probably be dancing along with you!

I heard about Graco's great reputation which is why I went for this one, that and the fact it is sooooo cheap. I really hope I learn to love it though, i dont want to shell out for another one, I'm just heartbroken I can't get a parent facing one. 

Oh yea, I bought turkey steaks with my shopping, what do I do with them? :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

How long they been so regular hun? i had some 'ooooo' BH but nothing regular .. not sure they should be any where near regular yet hun xxx


----------



## wild2011

new im not a boyzone lover, but im sure ull have an amazing time, i missed out on tickets for takethat in june. grrrrr

looking back for details of wigglers pram xx


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi, drink some mega cold water and have a lay down if you can, it might make them ease off :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

ive had similar hun in the past, used alot of graco's over the yrs.

new i think its carseats in general hun, i saw u post on buy section and sum1 said they used it till 13 months i was like omg serious lol, mine were out of it by 10 onths tops always too big for them and they wernt big .lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler in all honesty Id still use Joshuas for fidget except my sister broke it and lost the car seat :( I still have the pram lolol Although no idea what clean/dry condition its in its 8 years old rofpmsl Im sure you'll love it :)

Breaded turkey steaks?... you grill or oven them, put them in a bap with loads of lettuce and ketchup and serve with chips.. lush!! lol


----------



## 24/7

Ita getting buggy busy in here now!! :D What has everyone else go? I've forgotten now!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Argh! Just realised the pushchaeir doesn;t come with a foodmuff or cosytoes, I shall have to buy one after bubs is born, I've seen some really funky ones :)

OMG No raincover either!!! :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

No, the normal unbreaded fresh ones, I don't like the breaded ones, I always burn them :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow i think Joshua was out of his by 6 months something like! Probably could have pushed it a bit further.

I had tickets for take that (mmmmmmmmmm swooon lol) but didnt keep them because 1, did not fancy a stadium event with Joshua (promised him if I got tickets he'd come with me - he loves music - took him tot he big weekend lol) and then 2, tiny baby breast feeding etc etc just wasnt going to be pratical lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They've been going on for about 45 minutes now. It's nothing too painful, just a slight crampy feeling, like you've got too much gas stuck and it won't come out, and it makes you walk a little funny. Even changing positions hasn't stopped the frequency, but it does change the crampy pain just slightly.

I don't want to jump to anything yet, because I'm sure I know what it's from. I think I need to take the midwife's advice and stop the :sex:

If they get any closer or more painful, I'll go get it checked out, but I'm not worried at this point.


----------



## Wiggler

Oh dear, just reading back my posts, my spelling is terrible today :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 we got the silver cross 3D pram system with ventura carseat in Jet :)

Wiggler mine didnt say it came with raincover (I thought it didnt) but when I peeped in the box I spotted it does, so you may be surprised Im sure it will! 

Fresh turkey, ermmm anything, cut it into chucks make a sweet and sour, or still make lush turkey burgers without the breadcrumbs down that before so much healthier lol


----------



## wild2011

24/7 - 

i have my child versa in monodot

have the carseat carrycot, and its rearward or forward facing in pushchair mode. :cloud9:

wont let me upload pics at mo


----------



## Wiggler

Its not too much hassle if the raincover isn't included, they are cheap enough. :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

You just have 1 wild? lol I got the impression you were a pramoholic lol


----------



## Wiggler

oooh, prams... *starts daydreaming of my perfect pram*


----------



## wild2011

there we go
 



Attached Files:







monodot.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 2









monodot2.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 1









monodot3.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wild2011

ive sold all 4 i had :blush: just have a stroller for sienna, though ive seen a quinny buzz in electric blue on here i wouldnt mind, ive promised ill use this and then possibly get a nice stroller when hes older lol wonder how long that will last. x


----------



## Wiggler

Wild its so pretty!!!!

I'm not sat here feeling jealous at all... :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww thats lush Wild, dont think you ever showed us that before have you? I dont recognise seeing it or the name xx


----------



## wild2011

and with carseat lol haha but image wouldnt work,


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wild.. I see them on here sooo much hardly used I always find it hard to understand why anyone would need so many prams lolol If nothing else I wouldnt have any where to store more than 1 rofl


----------



## wild2011

for the full lot wiggler it should be over 400

but i got the carrycot ex display, and the chasis on an offer, got to buy the carseat too, i want matching cos will use that for going on and off buses as it clicks straight on to chasis.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm hoping to use the baby carrier more than the pushchair, I loved the pushchair with Dylan, but wished I had bought a good baby carrier to I could go shopping hands free. hands free will also be very handy while I am trying to stop Dylan running into the road etc etc :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They're easing off. I should just lay off on the sex a little bit. They're down to every 6 minutes lasting 35 seconds.


----------



## Wiggler

Glad they are easing off hun :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Will you be able to use the carrier with your spd hun? Ive been given a carrier but with my back I highly doubt I'll be able to use it much, although really keep on using the pram everywhere lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thought sex was perfectly ok?? Glad they easing off hun xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm hoping the SPD will bugger off after bubs is born, it hasn;t got any worse in the past few weeks, its still bloody sore but I haven't had any really bad spells where I can't walk for a while so hoing a baby carrier should be fine to use.

Also going to avoid having my legs put in stirrups this time unless it is 100% needed for mine or the baby's heath. My legs were rammed into stirrups last time and I'm sure thats what caused the pain to last longer than it should have


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh ouchie, that doesnt sound very comfortable :( I thought it was bad enough being restricted to the bed never mind in such a position!


----------



## Wiggler

Luckily the stirrups were right at the end and I was dosed to the eyeballs with epidural :haha: but it would have been a big ouchie without the epidural!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

We have four strollers; two Cosco umbrella strollers, one Safety 1st Griffin Style Double Stroller and one single Graco Mosaic Travel System.


----------



## wild2011

i dont enjoy the carrier it makes me hot and bothered and i dont know anyone thats hands free with it, u end up holding babies head cos it doesnt feel supported enough lol, by the time they support it themselves they are heavy lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

new_to_ttc said:


> Thought sex was perfectly ok?? Glad they easing off hun xx

Sex is okay, but it can increase the duration and frequency of braxton hicks and can put you into labour if your cervix is soft enough. We have sex at least 3 times a week, so I think we'll just cut it down to once and pleasure each other in other ways.


----------



## 24/7

I love the pram wild - If I didn't get my bug I wanted a M&P sola which is very similar. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

3 times a WEEK Brandi?!?! OH is lucky if he gets it 3 times a year :rofl:

between being pregnant or on the implant (both of which kill my sex drive) our entire relationship the poor man has been deprived! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

i think ive had most brands so far lmfao.


----------



## wild2011

sex certainly doesnt put me into labour even with favourable cervix, been there done that and no progression for me lol. x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've had quite a high sex drive this pregnancy, lol.


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, I resorted to sex when I was overdue with Dylan, it didn;t work, I didn't even have a BH after :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh thanks Brandi paniced then lol.. I have sex at least 3 times a week, well I did until this last week anyways. Will have to remember to take it easy once Im mended lol


----------



## wild2011

lol brandi


----------



## new_to_ttc

My sex drive is out of control this pregnancy lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

BnB is very slow for me over the last few days so forgive me if my posts seem delayed.

Sex put me into labour with Isaiah. We finished at 11:30pm and by 3:30am, I was having full-blown contractions every 2 minutes. He was born at 11:15am the next day.


----------



## new_to_ttc

didnt have any sex while pregnant with Joshua lol Dont think i did anything special to get him going, he just decided it was time. I am expecting plenty of sex this April to get me started lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

hey ladies! just popping in to say hi and stuff. i'm doing pretty good. i've realized that keeping a low blood sugar means i wake up in a crabby mood :/ havent had soda in a week! i've had one sugar level over the limit (120) yesterday after breakfast. it was at 130. but it's because i took a few sips of juice after breakfast.

new - lucky! my OH would kill for sex 3 times a week. lol. laying on my back hurts my lower back. it's like i want it. but still hard to get the motivation going.


----------



## MilosMommy7

i had TONS of sex during Milo's pregnancy. even up to 39w. but never put me into labor :( i was hoping it would.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I am NOT going overdue this time, I will try everything to get this baby out (NOT castor oil though!!)

My mum said to me that being overdue couldn't have been that bad... ERRMMM EXCUSE ME!! She had all her kids 2-4 weeks early!! :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

hey milos, sounds like you're really understanding the eating plan! sorry its making you crabby, hopeful that'll pass once your body loves all the new low sugar foods :)

I found more recently I get cramp in my legs in certain positions... ouch lol good job Im losing weight and getting more flexible lol i can stretch them back into comfort without him noticing lolol


----------



## Wiggler

OH is still banned from my bed. I don;t like sharing my bed with smelly sweaty men :rofl:


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - yeah i figure it'll take some time for me to get used to. but i've found it's easier to find foods i'm allowed to eat than i thought. yesterday i bought sugar free Pecan Delights. mmm! feels like i'm eating candy, but still sugar free :D


----------



## luckyme225

New- It was 19F lol. brrr


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl poor OH!


----------



## Wiggler

he sweats, he snores, he hogs the covers and bed. YUK! He will be welcomed back when he stops being a yukky boy! :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol lucky.... I worked out 19F is still higher than UK temps lol (about 7C lol)


----------



## Wiggler

Hmm, its 9pm and I'm not tired... very odd.


----------



## new_to_ttc

make the most and have some grown up time ;) lolol 

Its 9pm and I still have a rugrat up watching TV lol something went wrong there lol


----------



## Wiggler

I've had desperate housewives on all day today, nearly finished with season 2 :)


----------



## wild2011

my kids r up being spoilt by nanny and its driving me mad


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua has been with friends all afternoon, and a party so there was no point me sending him up at 8pm he'd have been up and down winding me up so we compromised he could watch Take me out so long as it was bed right after so we both win because he is silent watching tv, and will settle in bed straight away, but he gets to stay up and thinks its the beez kneez lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, my mum spoils Dylan rotten, I normally don't mind as long as she doesn't fill him with chocolate before she brings him home.

I loved going t visit my nan and grandad when I was younger as they would spoil me rotton, they used to get in all of my favourite sweets, smoked salmon, yogurts and made me 2 fried eggs on toast in the morning, it was so nice. me OH and the kids are staying there this summer too, can;t wait :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmls... loved my mums dad he was ace and spoilt us, but bless he is gone now :( dont do with my nan at all she is such a cow.. and I dont do with my dads parents, well Im polite to his mum lol arent families great lol

My parents on the other hand are pain in the neck grandparents lol, mum worse than my dad lol BUT fair play they not as bad as they used to be and lucky Joshua understands its 2 set of rules and he cant get away with stuff with me like he does with them lol


----------



## Wiggler

I never liked my dads parents, his dad was really mean and would just glare at us and tell us to shut up, his mum never bothered with us, my mum used to buy birthday/xmas card to us from her and write them out, the otehr grandchildren though were spoilt rotten.

My parents are great with Dylan, visit as often as they can and have him over for little holidays, OH's dad has never met him and never bothered, he is now banned from ever meeting Dylan and OH's mum... well, we offered to pay her and her kids train fair to come up and see Dylan after he was born and for his birthday parties but she doesn't ever bother to come over, no cards for Dylan either, just a facebook wall post :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Zoe was awake until 2:30am last night and my dear husband woke me for sex at 6:30am...go figure.

I'm exhausted. It's 4:30pm now and if I didn't have to start supper soon, I'd go have a nap.

BH are now down to every 17 minutes.


----------



## new_to_ttc

get him to cook, you get a nap in hun xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm just going to order in on his credit card. He got paid on Thursday and the little money I have is to be used for gas and food for Zoe's MRI on Thursday.


----------



## Wiggler

Ordering in is a good idea, much easier than cooking :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Now to figure out what I want to eat.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: Joshua just chatted to his baby brother in welsh and fidget did a little wiggle Joshua is running round the running now cheering his brother gave him a 'high 5' lololol awwwwwwww 15 minutes to his bedtime phew.. hope he not woke his brother up for the night now lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless, Joshua is a real cutie! 

I can't wait to have Dylan home tomorrow, I'm going to give him the biggest cuddle ever!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww I bet! I only ever spent 1 night away from Joshua I cant imagine how hard it is to leave him. My mums put him to bed a few times but Ive always been there before he wakes up in the morning for my cuddles lol


----------



## Wiggler

Its super hard to leave him, but with all the stress we have been through since he was little (OH's attack, then the evil neighbors) its good for all of us. He gets to have fun and nanny and grandads and play with her unlimited supply of toys and see all the animals, and I get to catch up on sleep and housework and de-stress and OH gets to have lay-ins which he always whines that he doesn't get :haha:

Its lovely when he comes home though, he is always full of cuddles and kisses.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua would probably love a little break from mummy lolol but mummy couldnt cope i dont think lol Im so used to it being 24/7-365 I would be lost with a night off lol I like my day times while he is at school though so I do get some 'me time' lol Although I do think Im going to struggle the next few weeks while he is at school, no work and no baby thats going to be lots of long days lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, you just have to remember it won't be long until your days are spent running round after the baby, just try to relax and enjoy the peace and quiet :)


----------



## 24/7

I'll keep you company on here new. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay :) lol I'll end up with a squidged bum from being sat on it all day lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe.

I'm being brave and watching OBEM. Well, I say brave, I'm soooooo scared now :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

whats that??

Im watching eastenders from friday then i got holby from tuesday and lots of other bits lol


----------



## Wiggler

One Born Every Minute :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooooooooooooo lolol why is it scary lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Cos I don't wanna push a baby outta my foofie. I don't wanna c-section either, I want baby to just.. erm.. appear :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: you were happy to put things in your foofie to make a baby, you got to deal with pushing the baby out of it :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

But what OH put in is a LOT smaller than a baby :rofl:

I need to suck it up, I've done it before, I can do it again :haha: I'm such a wuss!!


----------



## 24/7

24 marathon here. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

proper chuckling here lolololol


----------



## Wiggler

Gawd, this show is making me cross my legs!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

bit late for that lol


----------



## wild2011

Wiggler said:


> Cos I don't wanna push a baby outta my foofie. I don't wanna c-section either, I want baby to just.. erm.. appear :haha:

:haha:



new_to_ttc said:


> :rofl: you were happy to put things in your foofie to make a baby, you got to deal with pushing the baby out of it :haha:

:haha:



Wiggler said:


> But what OH put in is a LOT smaller than a baby :rofl:
> 
> :coffee: :rofl:
> 
> I need to suck it up, I've done it before, I can do it again :haha: I'm such a wuss!!

:happydance:



24/7 said:


> I'll keep you company on here new. :p xx

me too!!


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

one of the girls on there just asked the MW to pull the baby out, I remember saying that :haha:

Even though I'm soooooooo scared of giving birth again I'm kinda looking forward to it, if my contractions stay away from my back I am deffo going to try my hardest to just use G&A, all the drugs I had last time ruined it for me, I was doped up.


----------



## wild2011

:lol: i saw that episode last week, i always get teary but laugh at them too, 

gas and air on sienna i was off my face, with chloe and leila once i was on it i stayed on it . with sienna i was coming off it inbetween contractions and it made me off my face and wasnt covering the pain fully. was swaying back and forth haha


----------



## new_to_ttc

Think Im partially in denial how hard its going to be pmsl i was a bit uncomfortable at first but once I was asleep the time flew by :rofl: I have vague memories of my mum being about and moidering about them not checking me enough lol but I dont know wasnt very there lol ... this time id like them to wake me up before 10cm so I can come too before pushing, that was a bit hard lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm hoping this bubs gets in a good position for laour so my back stays pain free, that was what I couldn't cope with. OH is under strict instructions not to let me have injectable pain releif, I will only have an epi if I really can't cope, but G&A will be my best friend I think!


----------



## wild2011

i find the sleeping through bit very ammusing you know, i dont get much time to blink let alone 50 winks lol


----------



## Wiggler

Wild, tell me the secret to get bubs to fly out quickly!! I'm begging you!


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl.. Joshua gave me plenty of time to sleep lol 12 hour labour and 1 hour pushing.. yawn hard work lol


----------



## Wiggler

new.. 12 hours.. tell me your secret!! 33 hours here :( 1hr 26 mins pushing!


----------



## wild2011

i wish i knew cos i was hysterical after having leila begging them to slow down any subsiquent labours. as crazy as it sounds, it is more painful and very very intense, no time ot think, speak or do anything, once i get my first "ouch" contraction thats it, the next will be right on top of it and i get paralised in watever position i am in, until someone moves me, they literally had to push me over the sofa ot check for babys head wen we were waiting for paramedics, as i cant bend once stood up etc.
it's really very scary and i cant use anything other than g&a theres no time. 

xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

some drippy thing they shoved in my arm lol.. otherwise i think i was there for the duration pmsl


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

id still be there asleep waiting lol my cervix was so high after my waters broke i dont think I was ever going to dillate on my own accord lol


----------



## Wiggler

I heard fast labours are mega mega intense. 

All the ladies in my family have really fast labours, I often wonder how mine would have been had Dylan been in the right position.


----------



## wild2011

they are hun! ::grr: :lol:

sienna's birth makes me feel slightly relaxed as was my longest, but she was back to back and took ages to get down into position, but third labours are often the most random or "different" labours, so i should be expected to go back to as quick as leilas labour now.or faster, and the thought makes me eyes water :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

my sisters labours got really quick, but it was her 5th that was the slowest, her 4th was wooshhh .. blink and miss it!


----------



## Wiggler

But at least it will be over faster than normal labour, from the minute you feel that first contraction you know it won't be long at all til you meet your little man. 

I wouldn't mind a labour that was 12 hours long, roughly half what Dylans was, shorter would be nice, but as long as everything goes well and I avoid any scares I don't care how long it is, the MW scared the living sh** out of me when I was having Dylan, I thought he was going to die cos she never bothered to explain anything to me. They just mentioned low heart rate, prepped me for a c-section (not needed luckily) then got a load of doctors in :(


----------



## wild2011

new 3rd labour is most random, and 5th is like having ur 1st all over again! thankfully ill never know :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

they did that with me Wiggler, but they then explained to my mum and I got the less scary version lol but this was start of labour not end... then it went stupid crazy when they started tearing my chord at the end but I was way too out of it by then lol


----------



## wild2011

also 3rd plus afterpains are bad and 4th plus they are more painful than labour itself, if my last lot are anything to go buy i want morphene hahahaha


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh yeah she was in so much pain afterwards bless her! i was with her for the 3rd i think, ermm no 2nd lol.. oh I dont know they were all pretty fast lol 5th was her longest about 4/5 hours lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Wild, are you sure you don;t want to have the quads next? :haha:

My mums 3rd labour was 11 mins start to finish, I want that!! Her 4th was induced, but she was later told she should have had a c-section, he was HUGE!! Nearly 10lbs at 37weeks.


----------



## wild2011

i was walking round house screaming 2 hours after mw had left and dh asleep with girls upstairs, sienna in her basket while i screamed blue murder, never felt anything like it lol


----------



## wild2011

Wiggler said:


> Hehe Wild, are you sure you don;t want to have the quads next? :haha:
> 
> My mums 3rd labour was 11 mins start to finish, I want that!! Her 4th was induced, but she was later told she should have had a c-section, he was HUGE!! Nearly 10lbs at 37weeks.

that aint huge, i had 10lb 11 at 36 weeks :rofl:

no quads :jo: :grr:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just realised i was my mums 3rd lol.. I was definitely the most random lol.. no idea about her labour with me though lol, my brother was days and ages and very painful (her 1st) my little sister her 4th was 20 minutes lol


----------



## Wiggler

haha yea, thats huge! What size clothes did she have to wear?

I'm hoping my waters break in the toilet again this time, LMAO, I might just sit on the loo from 37 weeks onwards, saves having to clear up the mess :haha:


----------



## wild2011

im looking at quicker than that, im guessing 15 mins or so :cry:


----------



## wild2011

newborn hun, and for ages, dont ask how. :rofl: i think her head & hair was the heaviest part, :lol: she was quite long too so wasnt fat i used rompers so no need ot cut feet off :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

dont you get free nappies if your waters go in tesco or asda??????? lolololol


----------



## wild2011

ive heard that but never known ne one do it lol


----------



## Wiggler

new, thats a myth, you get LOADS of freebies if you give birth there though :haha: I'm not brave enough for that, pushing a baby out in the bread aisle! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

nor me.. one of us should find out pmsl - WIIGGGLLLEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRR lol


----------



## wild2011

hahah shall i do it there and see!? lol


----------



## Wiggler

haha Wild, yea!


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl if your waters go there then we going to see how they respond to a baby lolol that'll be a baby shower and half rofl


----------



## wild2011

i can hang around there when im due, least i dont have to worry about being home on my own lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Wild, you could have the baby there, get loads of freebies and be in the local papers! You'll be a celebrity!


----------



## wild2011

no thanks :lol: quietly at home will do me just fine :rofl:

getting kicks in my foo he spending alot of time breech lately.


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl hang around the mans section lol... I dont know where they hang around but way funnier than being in the ladies isle.. although hmmm lolol.... oh this needs some planning... haha bakery isle thats it... bun in oven... bun in isle ha ha ha


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: new


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

Bubs is being very active this evening, I think he/she is telling me to stop worrying about the birth, either that or he/she is telling me they are going to give me hell :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

it'll be the latter wiggler rofl


----------



## wild2011

getting tired now i should be climbing into bed soon, missing hubby last day or so, not spoken to him today his battery is jeffed!


----------



## Wiggler

Noooooooo!!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Wild :hugs: when is he due back?


----------



## wild2011

probly got withdrawel symptoms from pesto. :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

not sure hun possibly mid/ end of week.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm off pesto at the moment, I want lighter summer food, not a huge heavy pasta dish. Mmmm, salad :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww wild, not long hun!!!

Im not sleepy yet.. soon I hope lol


----------



## Wiggler

I hope the time flies by for you hun. I'd be lost if OH went away.


----------



## wild2011

i wasnt then it hit me like a sack of shite :lol:

i totally have a night time baby


----------



## Wiggler

new - I'm wide awake too. I'm glad I have the chance to have a lay in tomorrow :)


----------



## wild2011

thanks wiggler. i enjoy not having to cook and tidy up after him but when i dont speak ot him for a while i miss him, and i stupidly changed our bed sheets today and i cant smeel him in bed now, bet i dont sleep well tonght.


----------



## new_to_ttc

what day is it tomorrow? think I got a lie in too, joshua not in school he wont wake up till minimum of 9am lol


----------



## Wiggler

Is there not one of his tops or somethng laying around that you can take to bed with you? Now OH is relegated to the sofa I normally wear one of his tops to bed to help me sleep


----------



## Wiggler

Sunday tomorrow hun :)


----------



## wild2011

mine be up at 6 and sienna was screaming all night last night, had her in my bed and she still squeeled all night, think last teeth r coming thru. last attempt at being lazy before school arghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## wild2011

nope i washed all his stuff, booooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## hopefulmama

Brandi- if you're still feeling that way, why not have a glass of wine to relax? I know a lot of doctors suggest that.. a little wine won't hurt your baby or you


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan still has teeth ready to come through, I think where he doesn;t eat much there isn't anything putting pressure on his gums to help push them through


----------



## wild2011

if i attempted a glass of wine right now id be off my face :rofl: first drink after baby is born will be a big blurry embarassing night! lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun :hugs: I hope you sleep well. Not long til he gets home. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I would love a glass of wine right now, but I've promised myself a few glasses on my birthday in june so saving myself until then. :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh teething babies.... we got all this to go again lol


----------



## wild2011

i dont drink in pregnancy. id rather save myself till after baby is here :)


----------



## wild2011

omg feels like hes breaking out my foo


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Wild, boys are cheeky trouble like that. Dylan used to ram is feet out and not move them, that really was sore!


----------



## wild2011

had atleast 30,+ kicks to the foo in a matter of minutes, trying to escape doesnt like tesco i think lol

gunna go to bed ladies, night xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Night hun, sleep well :)

I'm starting to feel a little bit sleepy now, not tired enough to sleep but slowly getting there! YAY!


----------



## new_to_ttc

i wont drink either, though dont drink much at all as Im Joshuas only carer. May have a glass if Im with company and they not drinking, but its not often xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

sweet dreams wild :)

Im still awake lol


----------



## Wiggler

Got a busy day tuesday, hospital for me and Dylan in the morning, then into town to pick up baby bits and to the big park to show Dylan the birds in the bird enclosure.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's only 7:30pm and I need a nap...NOW. My hockey game starts in 2.5 hours. If my husband would get off his computer, I'd go lay down for an hour so I could stay awake.

Thankfully the braxton hicks are gone completely.

We ended up eating subs, and the kids had Pogo's for supper *yawn*

I need to sleep.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

hopefulmama said:


> Brandi- if you're still feeling that way, why not have a glass of wine to relax? I know a lot of doctors suggest that.. a little wine won't hurt your baby or you

Thank you for the suggestion, but I prefer to stay away from alcohol in pregnancy. I'm not a big drinker anyway, usually one or two coolers a month. I didn't drink at all for four years, but this past summer, my husband and I discovered it was nice to sit down and have a drink together once in a while.

Alcohol in pregnancy, any amount, isn't recommended here, and we have two students in our school who suffer from Fetal Alcohol Effects because their mom had a few drinks in their pregnancy. They don't have the full-blown syndrome, but I hate seeing their struggles. I don't want to risk anything to Anberlin..and my husband would kill me too, lol.

Don't worry...I have a six pack ready to break open when she's born.


----------



## mummy3

I'm out for 1 day and have 28 pages to catch up with :shock: You guys can talk..

Brandi, glad your pains have eased, that would scare the hell out of me, you were very calm. Hope you enjoyed the subs and manage to get a nap before the game.

Wiggler, I'm with wild, soon as my baby is out she will be thrown in the deep end with her siblings. Mine tend to have a couple of weeks in the NICU first though so their first look at her will be in there and I will be discharged without EIlidh until she's ready. Yummy sounding food you have there, we did our shop today and can't wait to get stuck in, even have girl scout cookies:happydance:

Wild,:hugs: Hope you manage to sleep well without hubby.

24/7 yay for the bug! Friday isn't long. We got the baby jogger city select, ordered an extra seat for it now and going to get a buggy board as well. Love it its so comfy to move.

New, Boyzone?! Have a good time hun. Joshua is so cute, love the little karate tshirt he got his brother, also sorry about the pains and sickness you had the other night, hope you can get some relief tonight.

Bizy, thats great your husband took the tie to research all that, and yep thats pretty cold to exercise outside!

Inge, :hugs: I'm sorry you feel left out by ss hun, I'm sure he'll be back to following you around in no time!

Hopeful, how you feeling today hun, get anywhere with DH and the taker friend?:flower:


----------



## BizyBee

So true Mummy. They certainly can talk! How are you?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I need to get my fat pregnant ass in gear.

A little over 8 weeks to my due date and I seriously have NOTHING ready. I have everything bought (will need more diapers, of course), but NOTHING is put together or put away. All her clothes are sitting in my basement in a garbage bag, the crib is still sitting in my old house, not even put together. The stroller and car seat are in my car, and let me honestly say, 3 car seats is a tight squeeze in our little Alero. 

It's not that I don't have the motivation, I just don't have the time. 

At least I got something done tonight...I put the bottles and jars of food away.


----------



## heyyady

Ok- here's the skinny- I have been having contractions, which at 26 weeks is no bueno. I was admitted to the hospital on Thursday and they started steroid injections to beef up the girls lung development, and on Nifedipine to slow down/stop contractions. So far it's working and I'm home, but on modified bed rest for the duration. In the mean time- my grandmother had a stroke, fell and broke her hip. She had hip surgery and now her heart is giving out. My Dr released me to go visit her in the hospital if I stayed in a wheelchair and stayed down. It's Been a rough week. THere's NO WAY I can keep up with all you chatterboxes and what's been going on since I dropped off on Thurs., any thing big I missed?


----------



## lisaf

aw, wow that is SO much to go through heyyady!! :hugs: So sorry to hear about your grandma...

hmmm, I think about 90% of the chatter here is about food :haha:
Bizy got diagnosed with GD... I think milos mommy did too?


----------



## Wiggler

So sorry to hear about your grnadma heyyady :hugs: I hope the contractions stay away soon too hun!

I'm very proud of myself, I managed to sleep through til 7am! Although I thought it was monday and ran in and woke up OH as i though he would be late for work :rofl:


----------



## MilosMommy7

been feeling super emotional lately. i've cried like 4 times tonight already. mainly just stress :cry:


----------



## wild2011

hey- really sorry to hear about your grandma :hugs: hope those contractions stop and you manage to rest as advised x


----------



## molly85

Can i jpin, sorry oi'm a bit late. Abigail Grace (abby) is due 18th May.


----------



## wild2011

hi hun and welcome on board, be warned were a chatty bunch :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Ohh I mother of all conception months graduate too and tehy chatter a lot mainly about poo and other bodily functions lol. Oh and chocolate.
I must figure out whats going on and whos who. I see sad news on a grandma, I hope you have had a chat and told her she needs to meet her great grandbaby.


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya molly!! Welcome to our weird and wonderful group!!

Juts talked to my mum and Dylan will be home within the next few hours, he didn't sleep again last night so expecting a very grumpy little boy back, but its nice and sunny (for now at least) so going to see how my pelvis is then take him out the garden and take him for a walk in the baby's new pushchair to try it out after the shopping is delivered :)

I have decided that we NEED to live closer to my mum so going to look at the price of private renting a 2-3 bed house close to her and figure out startup costs and everything so I know how much we need to save. We can't live here anymore, Dylans behavior is getting worse, the stress on all of us from the neighbors will end up making us ill. We should be entitled to a housing benefit top-up too if we privately rent so OH would still be able to afford to get to work too.


----------



## molly85

ohh grandmums are very important


----------



## Wiggler

OK, rent is extorionate compared to what we pay now, but isn't a problem as just checked online and entitled to HB topups. There isn't much going near my mums though so just gotta hope we get lucky when we have enough money saved up :)


----------



## molly85

Wiggler you can't be far from me am in hampshire


----------



## wild2011

ok chloes paper mache dragon is complete, its for st davids day so should be read really but we lost the red paint lol oh well im not welsh so barrrrrrrrrrr dont care lol not bad for a 6 yr old, sssssssssshhhhhhhhh i didnt do ne thing really :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







drago1.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## molly85

it's very good, I don't think they have to be red, it's technically a griffin but don't tell a 6 year old that lol.


----------



## wild2011

its for st davids day, and the welsh dragon is red lol, its taken oh so long i forgot how long it took paper mache to dry, the hair dryer has been my best friend lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yea not far, I'm in Chichester :)

Great dragon Wild! :)

OK, so done all the calculations, and to be able to move (including money for delays in housing benefit, bills for a few months, startup money etc ect) we need about £6k :O


----------



## wild2011

is this baby number one hun? i love the name choice by the way :cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

wiggler no way hun, ive moved a dozen times and doesnt cost ne where near that, u need to shrink that damn budget.xx


----------



## Wiggler

looking at what I have found, 1,5k deposit, 1k a month rent (want 3 months rent put aside as its more than OH erns a month) then 2k for estate agents fees, moving van, any furniture we need and any other problems. Rent is fooking redonkulous here :(


----------



## molly85

me yup this is baby number 1, well i have a small dog named molly who you could say is number one.

6k is a bit exspensive. I'd maybe allow £1k a month for bills and rent but moving isnot that exspensive. Where you looking to move?


I better explain the dragonon the welsh flag is called a griffin it's not what teh english call a dragon 6 months in cardiff will do this to u


----------



## molly85

if your with council can you not todo and exchange?


----------



## wild2011

lol 

wiggler thats silly ammount of rent, ull find much cheaper than that, regardless of area theres always things around the £600 mark for 3 bedder they wont top up that much hosuning benefit regardless of income theres a cap on maximum now. u need ot look for something cheaper.xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I wish, we are trying but no-one wants a first floor flat in a really rough estate that is designed for disabled people and doesn't have a bath. Hopefully we will just get lucky and be offered somewhere else, but I can;t see our luck stretching that far :dohh:

I might be a little overcautious with the savings plan, but I have seen a few of my friends move with the bare minimum and they were screwed financially for a fair few months, that scares the crap outta me!


----------



## Wiggler

Maybe I will get lucky and win the lotto and buy the detatched house of my dreams :rofl:

Grr I wish the neighbors would just bugger off, I wouldn't mind staying here then.


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, my mum is going to be here soon with my little man!!! I can't wait to give him a great big cuddle!:happydance:


----------



## wild2011

ull get there honey, ull find most people started in a similar situation to you and got out eventually. xx


----------



## wild2011

yay for cuddles with dylan , has she got the pram too x


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, she is picking it up on the way up here! 

I was thinking about maybe taking a walk up to the car boot after the shopping is delivered, I haven't been there is so long and they always have some amazing bargains :)


----------



## molly85

we was in a nasty council flat and got a gouvernment loan for a deposit on a house and voilawe have our own 2 bed the mortgage is far cheaper than renting here.


----------



## Wiggler

We are looking into part buy, part rent. OH doesn't meet the minimum earnings requirement yet, but will be getting a second job after baby is born


----------



## molly85

awwww. it's def worth it even if it's a bit cramped as it's yours


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies!!

OMG I have got to stop sleeping on the sofa... owwwiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee

Mummy.. we not THAT chatty lol... why you taking a day out anyways your own fault having 28 pages to catch up on lol.... well unless you have an excuse note!!? lol

How was your day with no plans bizy? Restful I hope :)

brandi glad the contractions stopped hun! How did the hockey game go, did you stay awake?

heylady Im so sorry to read about your grandma, I really hope she gets stronger and gets on the mend! And hard as it may seem make sure you get the advised rest hun, hope them contractions go away for a little while longer yet xx

Hiya molly! Congratulations on your little princess! Im due April.. but only since the scans so I just stalk around the due in May mams lol Im due a boy, fidget and I already have a boy, Joshua 7yrs.

Wild thats an awesome dragon lol Chloe is super talented lol Cant believe you havent done it red though rofl... Its St Davids day tomorrow isnt it?? ooooo fudge Im pretty sure Joshua is meant to be wearing something special for school. OMG Why is my head so damm empty lol Right I best get on the phone and find a mum that knows lol Oh no Im looking towards the calender... does that say Monday is the 28th??? Oh I got an extra day to magic something up rofpmsl .... I dont see the Englisdh schools making such an effort for St Georges day lol

Wiggler.... my advice is stay away from any estate agent that wants 2K for a letting property! Not only do they charge you initially, they charge you money without guarantee of getting the property, plus they is often an annual charge to redraw up contracts etc etc Your best bet is to have your mum buy the local paper for her area and go view some houses on the private property market. The rent will be a lot cheaper, you do not have to declare HB, although some will take it anyways. But you just need to say that your fella earns a good wage (they dont need to know what) and that rent is no problem. So ideally you need 1 month upfront, 1 month is usualy the deposit and then maybe you could have 1 month as back up incase HB isnt set up... but not necessarily essential as its usually done within 6 weeks so you'll get a back payment whichj will cover the 2nd months rent and then they'll be paying you and you'll never be in arrears as the money will always be ahead of itself. (that makes sense to me lolol sorry). Wild is right though, the HB dept work on a fair rent policy and will only pay a maximum amount for a given area, and rents at 1K they will not touch I dont think hun, so you'll only get a percentage of of their maximum which could be £600... leaving you with a £400 short fall a month, plus whatever rent you dont qualify for! if it helps hun, I moved to Wales with no money lol I was on my arse for the first month but its all been worth it! I went from a council property to private renting and needed deposit etc no job lol... I am either mad or stupid or both, but determination got me here! Ive never been as happy as i am here. I didnt have a baby on the way, but I did have Joshua similar age to Dylan and it was scary, but the best thing I ever did for both of us!


----------



## wild2011

thats super sound advise new! take notes wiggler :lol:

its st davids day tuesday, :lol: girls wont dress up as welsh ladies so have a rugby top each,


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think Joshua can wear a rugby top.. I cant see me getting him in a Welsh traditional costume lol They sent a letter home before half term saying something about what they should wear but Ive no idea where that is lol And they having a special Welsh meal on Wednesday to celebrate.. that'll be roast lamb, tatws and leeks then lololol


----------



## wild2011

wont it just lol, mine think the wlesh costumes are itchy, which actually they r unless u fork out 25 plus quid and theres no chance lol


----------



## 24/7

We private rent as we wanted to test the area before we bought, then fell in love with our house as it was a new build, high spec dream, so have decided to stay here for abit longer and enjoy it before taking the plunge and buying. :D

But we needed a deposit, which was six weeks rent, a months rent up front and then the estate agent fees were £200, for credit checks and all the paperwork, but we don't pay any fees now, thats all paid for by the landlord. xx


----------



## 24/7

Have been out shopping, and am now home with nine newborn sleepsuits and five newborn vests, nine up to one month sleepsuits and vests too, plus a couple of little toys, and some post birth toiletries - Happy lady now!! :D xx


----------



## molly85

lol welsh cakes could be for pudding grooooossssssssssssssss half cooked lumps. lol I did love cardiff shame my exlives there moving back would have been great and much cheaper


----------



## wild2011

nowt wrong with welsh cakes, especially my home made ones, half cooked lumps? remind me not to buy them from where u did :lol: i dont like Cardiff, mind you i dont like Newport either, much prefered living back in south west wales :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Welsh cakes are the cross between scones and eccles cakes right??? I likes them lolol 

24/7 way cool on your buys :) 

I want to build my pram but where can I keep it?? lol I had thought about moving the moses basket but wouldnt know where to keep that lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I only ever been to south wales once, Tenby I think some holiday sea-side resort lol I love it up here, its very very Welsh but I seem to manage ok :)


----------



## 24/7

Build it, then think about storage!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: sounds like a plan lolol


----------



## wild2011

tenby is south west wales, where i loved most my life lol, good old pembrokeshire, im in newport now which is south wales. 

i boult mine up then took it down to put back in boxes and is sotred under the stairs, id love ot build mine back up and leave it out but i have frineds kids running round everyday for another 7 weeks so ill wait till then i think. (prob be about 35-36 weeks) will laos get moses basket out then and crib and things. plan on washing all bubs stuff during the easter 3 weeks off, as the following week after they r back in school ill be term.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes Im waiting till the last minute for washing fidgets stuff. Im thinking if I tidy the hallway and keep half the shoes upstairs I could use the shoe shelves for the overnight bags which are currently in the living room lol.. then I could move the moses basket to where the bags are and put the pram where the moses basket is now lol I just know the pram is going to be bigger than it is in my head lol ... look what happened with the hammock that soooooooooooooo didnt come out of the box 2inches like it showed on the internet lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Morning (here anyway) ladies!!

New...My team lost 3-1, probably because I fell asleep during the third period, lol.

Going to be moving some furniture from my house to my husband's. Poor kids have a crapload of clothes and nowhere but baskets to put them, so we end up without empty baskets for our laundry. I'm also bringing the crib over and hopefully going to put that together today, assuming it doesn't take me 10 million years to sort through the crapload of clothes for the kids.

I just want to go back to sleep.


----------



## wild2011

have a good day brandi..

new do u still have the hammock?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah, its built in the bedroom :) Nothing else of mine fits back in now mind pmsl 

Brandi sounds like you have a productive day planned, hope you wake up soon to get it all done xx


----------



## wild2011

i need to buy chest of drawers for sprout, but chloes in his room so im not rushing, he will be in with us for 5-6 months ne way, so at next big payday, 11th march i think lol, i am buying a new moses basket, some more nappies, and theres some huge storage boxes in b&m bargains, on castors and with blue lids 6.99 each or 2 for £12, going to get 4, newborn,0-3,3-6 6 months +... then ive got a big wicker basket for blankets and one for nappies next to his toiletries will keep bedding in the airing cuboard a shave plenty of space, also need to get my car seat, raincovers for it, and raincover for the carrycot. then apart from baby milk in the sterile bottles and one container of formula which ill get in april, ill have all i need so can just top up clohtes in 0-3 and bigger and concentrate on chloes bday presents and their uniform for september/ summer dresses for this term etc. trying to get it sorted before the big school holidays or it means all my money goes on that and very little treats for the girls.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Fidget can share my chest of drawers. Maybe as he gets bigger I'll need to rethink furniture but I dont have the space. For now his vests and bits are on the nusring station and clothes all hung up above it on a pole (it looks tidier than it sounds lol). I plan on getting rich soon, not decided how yet, but then I'll get a huge house with huge walk in wardrobes for each room and a huge utility room for prams etc and a nursery for said hammock and a play room for moses basket and swing etc.... no one wake me up for least 30 minutes Im not done dreaming lol


----------



## 24/7

We need a Moses basket, plus sheets for it, muslin squares, bath of some sort, glass bottles for hospital, milk for home and rain cover for car seat plus sun shades for the window :D xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:

i know what u mean, im not stressing over it stuff wil go tidely where it can, just started ordering their summer dresses online found some ex store ones on ebay with tags on £3.99 each and are really nice, free p&p. may start getting school trousers for sept over the next few weeks scholl shirts and jumpers r expensive as have to have logo ones, and then itll be bloody clarks shoe shopping time again lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I feel ever so organised.. something has got to go wrong lolol I am the least organised person in the entire world, normally lol But the more stuff you guys add to your list, the more I say oh got that, ah yes phew got that... there is bound to be something hugely important I have forgot lol I know I need some Johnsons softwash lol


----------



## molly85

our prams under the stairs after sitting out through christmas lol. 
doing my washing now so the bags are ready to keep oh happy.

i think the welsh cakes were from tesco but i dnt like ecclescakes so might explain it


----------



## wild2011

matalan online have good offers on the moses basket sheets 24/7 new tipped me off on that one, do you know ive never bought shades for the car, :lol: one of them things i think ooh best get some cos of sun in babys eyes and yet never gets bought,,,maybe this time lol


----------



## wild2011

tesco welshcakes r vile they need to be home made or bakery fresh and still warm, ive got a griddle and make my own the girls love them


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua better not grow out of these Clark shoes.. £38!!!!!!!!!!!! ffs i almost choked to death lol It was ok when he never grew and he only needed 1 pair a year, but now I cant stop him and its 2 or 3 pairs a year lol I bought school trousers for this year and next (as they were on sale in asda) but he is already going into next years so I guess he'll need more again lol but he just needs the blue polo t shirts so they cheap enough to get hold of then its jumpers. Luckily they arent too pricey here, I hear some horror stories of what people have to pay! Also at the summer fair the school take uniforms that are too small from parents and sell them really cheap. I got all Joshuas jumpers this year from the school cost me £5 for 4 logo'd jumpers! he is out growing them though grrrr but they'll do for now lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Did you manage to get some from Matalan then hun? I could actually do with some flat sheets for the hammock as the moses basket sheets dont fit too great, and Im not paying the price for the actual hammock ones lol Although I may have some, a friend gave me a huge bag filled with sheets, muslins, blankets etc


----------



## wild2011

lol the girls jumpers r £16 each, and the polos are £9 each, they have to be logo ones, and a certain type of black trousers, the girls shoes cost me £34 a time and luckily only 1 a yr at the momment lol. they have a regatta coat thats fully lines at the mo leila can prob use chloes next yr but chloe will need another, they are reduced to £16 quid in catalogue at mo instead of £34 but i cant be bothered to get it yet lol. also both need new pe kit whihc is logo and plimsols etc. best get on with it now lol


----------



## wild2011

yes got some online ty hunni the tip was well recieved xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

This school lark is expensive huh lol... Joshua's school are so laid back, one day Im going to find it lying down! They dont actually mind if the kids are in uniform or not, they certainly dont jump up and down about the logo's. PE kit can be anything, although they do ask for a tracksuit in the winter as they do stuff outside but no colour schemes. They also let kids wear trainers. Most kids do wear the correct uniform, although I do often see kids in jeans and trainers with just the school jumper on top grrrrrr I do wish sometimes they'd be more strict but I guess it helps out some parents that they're not.


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild, did you ever find a blue crib set?


----------



## wild2011

they get put in a school tema so theres 4 colour schemes for pe and they have to wear the right colours logod, i may buy the pe kit unlogod this yr as the logo top of leila shrunk into wat looked like a tankini after 2 washes, just looed the trousers my girls wear from m&s are totally out of stock in their sizes so will have to keep trying.


----------



## wild2011

nope the one on ebay i like is not the type of material id want and was 24 quid posted i can get a new basket for £34 on woolworths in blue its lush, and ill keep my white bedding off mine as a spare and chuck the basket,


----------



## new_to_ttc

or.............. keep the basket someplace safe, and when bubs is all grow'd out of it you could put the white bedding back on then you have 2 complete baskets to sell :)


----------



## molly85

bloody hell what is with these logo'd tops they cost a fortune. Matt was saying uniforms a good idea, pah he has no idea. Kids plain know if they are wearing the wrong style or unfashionable and will get teased for it. Think we will start saving now for uniforms lol. Does it have to be clarks or is it just coz they are well made?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Kids can wear any shoes, I prefer Clarks because they fit the shoe to the kids foot, and they will happily check the fitting over the year. They also allow for growth space in their measurements. While kids feet are growing I personally feel its important to have a good well fitted pair of shoes. As for logo'd stuff I think some schools do go OTT. My sisters daughters school insist on certain socks etc etc I think so long as the kids are in the right colour, black shoes, smart uniform then a logo is slightly too much, unless they going to reduce them. I think Joshua's logo'd jumper costs £7 so not that unreasonable. Whats wrong with black/blue shorts and a white top for PE?


----------



## wild2011

i know pain in butt. clarks last and fit properly they measure feet in width too where no where else does. also if i buy girls shoes anywhere else (even kickers or m&s etc they scuff, the girls clarks are still like new if getting a bit tight, and they have had them saince july last yr.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was putting Joshuas shoes on Ebay last night, and I was checking to see if they were marked or scuffed before listing them and he is such a boy, climbs everything, football in them, walls you name it he does it and the shoes werent scuffed at all. They are really good value for money (grrrr @ £38 though lol) so long as the kids feet dont grow, you wont need to replace them.


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks for the advice ladies :)

Dylan is home and in a FOUL mood!! Poor little guy has barely slept for the past 2 nights though so hopefully a good nights sleep tonight should cheer him up.

I put the pushchair together and its lovely :cloud9: I tried to oput Dylan in it to test what it's like with a bit of weight in it, but he didn;t like that idea so currently got a teddy in it :rofl: Dylan adores the box though, its his new favourite thing!

Got the shopping delivered and everything looks so yummy! They forgot my meatballs though so OH rang up and got them refunded from the bill, not sure what to have for dinner tonight, we have so much yummy food, I really wanted a meatball pasta bake though :cry:


----------



## wild2011

yay for pram, boo for dylan in a mood and crap they forgot ur meetballs hun x


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl wiggler... I always want what I cant have too lol

Joshua is proper throwing a tantrum upstairs.. all i said to him was 'tidy your toys so i can get in there and shift the stuff into the loft'... anyone would think I had just told him scrub the house with a toothbrush the way he is reacting lol... early nights needed here me thinks lol


----------



## wild2011

yes mine in need of early night too, may even chuck them in the bath in a mo rather than later, not too sure yet but should nip up and get pe kits packed and uniform out ready as im struggling to get up in the mornings so having it ready will be a good help. also leaving ten mins earlier again as not putitng sienna in pushchair ne more unless its a shopping day, should be interesting we shall see lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Deary me I wont mention the 'b' word here yet lol.. me thinks that may cause a human malfunction in the child lol Silly thing is, if he just put a plug in it, picked the toys up he'd be done in 10 minutes and then could do as he liked as I did the rest lol.... he is currently sat outside my bedroom shouting 'Im never ever going to be done with all this work'... well no Joshua you're right if you dont actually start you'll never actually be done... ahhhhhh kids!!! lol


----------



## BizyBee

I want a huge friggin' ice cream sundae!!! Boo. 

Heyyady, sorry to hear about your crazy weekend. I hope all is well with your grandma and you are able to stop those contractions. Rest up girl!

New, I did enjoy having nothing to do yesterday. It was quite nice to sit around and watch tv. Today isn't as relaxing. I have to go to a birthday party later and grade some papers for school tomorrow.

Welcome Molly! :hi:

Ladies, I wish I was as prepared as you! We only have the furniture set up at this point and a few small items. I have to wait until after my baby shower on the 19th until I can put things together and pack a hospital bag. Tomorrow is 30 weeks and I'm starting to feel the crunch.


----------



## Wiggler

Getting it all sorted in advanced is a great idea :)

I'm thinking of taking Dylan out the back later to jump in puddles, he loves that and should help tire him out a bit more for bed :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol if you get it ready the night beofre then in the morning you think you have an extra 5 minutes in bed, which you dont lol and you still end up late lol... risque move Wild lol


----------



## wild2011

sienna only loves jumping in puddles when shes not dressed appropriatly, ie in slippers or best party clothes, put wellys on her and she stays away form puddles hahahahah


----------



## wild2011

lol new ive always got it ready night before, i do lunchboxes in the mornings, get myslef dressed wake them up to eat , then do there hair and make them scream, sienna gets dressed last minute as she gets cereal all over her usually. then its a mad dash for the door.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lololol a mere mother could run an entire army huh lol... I usually do packed lunches in the morning but havent been waking up in time lately so resorted to school dinners rofpmsl

ha ha ha Joshua came down here stomping his feet kicking off that it was going to take him all his life to tidy up his toys.. so I said least he'll never be bored pmsl.. he then went back up without crying.. did it and came down and said its easier to put the box on the shelf with no tears in his eyes.. rofl.. he's done! 2 minutes! 1 hour tantrum for 2 minutes of work... why oh why am i doing it all again lololol


----------



## wild2011

lolololol kids eh


----------



## molly85

dare I ask what the B word is? I do have 28 year old 6 year old to contend with the earlier you get up teh longer he takes, refuses to bath without bribery and throws a tantrum if you take him to teh supermarket lol.

I have out of intrest just looked at our schools policey on unifor and they have hidden the prices, atleast the uniformis easy its grey and blue for a girl but yes it does mention logoed tops the buggers. but PE kits seem easier black with a blue t-shirt logo'd if possible and tehy say competitvly priced we will see hmmmmmmm. could be worse I suppose she could be going to private school


----------



## wild2011

lol, theres only 2 uniform shops locally that do our schools, and one costs 50p more per item and they r rude and take longer to serve, the other one is closer to my house and i can ring an order through and go in 3-4 week slater with the money if i need time to pay. i usually ring and collect same week and get it done, deffo not leaving it till all at once this yr.


----------



## mummy3

Only just up and another 9 pages, whats going on?!

Wild, your mornings sound like ours, very hectic and it doesn't matter what time you start never seems to go smoother.

Wiggler, is teddy enjoying the new pushchair? Shame Dylan's so tired, I'm sure he'll be better after a good nights sleep:hugs:

Brandi, aww hun I'm sorry your team lost, hope you find time to get everything you need sorted.

Bizy, that sundae sounds yummy, is there anyway you can put one together on the diabetic menu, maybe with low sugar ice cream and sugar free syrup?

Hey,:hugs: I'm so sorry about your Grandma hun, and contractions are tough. Glad they've calmed a bit now.

Hi Molly:flower:

New, I spent the entire day driving back and forth to Phoenix trying to sort the tax out:dohh: So far its half done and hubby has to go back tomorrow and next monday. Went H and R block as the pair of us just gave up lol. Seems the more tax you pay the less you get back:growlmad: Then off to bank as hubby wants to see a mortgage advisor to buy at the end of the year so that should be fun.

With school uniforms, the best thing about moving here from the UK is there are none:happydance:


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: at 1hr tantrum for 2 mins cleaning


----------



## meow951

Welcome molly added you to the front page!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well thats it all done.. his room is finished lol... Ive put all the stuff into the loft just ran the hoover over it and waddya know... tidy! Now I got to do downstairs.. do you think if I throw a tantrum I wont have to do it??? lol

Molly the 'b' word was bath lol... I have to literally crane him into it... then I cant get him out of it lol 

Hi mummy.. I guess that'll doodle do as an excuse :rofl: hope you get it all sorted sounds so complicated!

Ive just set up my new tv for my room, only bought it back in October or something pmsl so Joshua is now sat on my bed watching care Bears nice and quiet lol 

arent Sundays supposed to be the day of rest??? pffft!

Hiya meow :) hope you're well xxx


----------



## mummy3

Pmsl, day of rest:haha:

Complicated doesn't even begin to come close, and we have actually paid all our taxes so you'd think it would be simple:dohh: The kids just wrecked the place with boredom, and Ruaridh used all the hand sanitiser on his t shirt!

All that tidying sounds exhausting, I have to get started here too, neverending task right. Unfortunately pretty sure the tantrum technicue doesn't work very well..

Doe's a bubble bath work to get Joshua in? That does the trick with my 6 year old.

Meow, how you been?:flower:


----------



## wild2011

home made steak pie, with loads of veggies for dinner, its clooking as we speak then theyll be heading for a bath and bed. x


----------



## Wiggler

well... that was erm... fun. Dylan threw his trains on the floor, and sat down next to them, then screamed cos I wouldn't pick them up for him, which turned into an hour long high pitched screaming tantrum :( He then calmed down a bit and I got a few slices of banana into him, then one of his trains fell onto its side, another tantrum began :dohh:
OH has just taken him out for a walk, hopefully some fresh air will cheer him up.

Mini kievs, baby carrots, peas and jacket tattie for dinner here. Not as yummy at the meatball pasta bake I wanted to make, but still has my tummy rumbling just thinking about it :)


----------



## luckyme225

Today is my baby shower!! It's funny because I really didn't want to have one this time around but now that it's here I'm excited. I can't wait to see family/friends and eat food. Hopefully Connor will be a little angel even though he will be missing nap time.


----------



## mummy3

You both have such yummy dinners, its only 9 30am here but I have my eye on pizza, would swap in a second for kievs or steak pie though!

Wiggler, sounds like fresh air is a great plan, I know it works for my little guy when he gets in one of his moods. With the move as well, 6k sounds awful steep, we didn't need near that to move across states here. 

Either of you had any really bad boob pain? My left boob is killing me, feels kinda like mastitis pain except no milk yet. Hubby very kindly offered to jiggle it to see if that helps, but no chance! :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Lucky:happydance: have fun hun!


----------



## mummy3

31 week bump..
 



Attached Files:







bump 30 weeks.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wiggler

Lucky, I hope you have a great time!

No boob pain here, my boobs are the only part of me that don't feel pregnant, I hope it eases soon for you hun :hugs:

Wow, where are you hiding the baby?

I'm hoping the walk will do Dylan some good, failing that he will be having some calpol if he doesn't cheer up soon, I'm not sure if he is in pain or feeling unwell, but he can have some just in case. I wish he could communicate better, I hate not knowing what to do to make him feel better. Seeing him so upset and tired breaks my heart :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Minted lamb, mash, carrots, peas and cauliflower cheese for dinner here!

Mummy Joshua LOVES his baths, its just getting him into one thats the problem lol My bath is packed with toys and he has his Ben 10 bubbles once he is in its a job getting him out, I think he just doesnt like the idea of missing anything while he is in the bath lol 

Im attempting to run a cable from the Sky unit downstairs to my room, omg its exhausting lol and I keep hitting my thumb with the hammer while putting in the cable clips grrrr lol 

Lucky I really hope you have loads of fun at your baby shower. Will you have photos?? Enjoy all your food and games :)

Wiggler Dylan sounds like he is in the same mood as Joshua, anything goes wrong and its tears and tantrums. Joshua will be in bed nice and early tonight, hope Dylan settles easily for you too hun! 

best crack on with this cable lol only got to run it behind the sofa, under the window and we done lol.. I started upstairs so Ive done all door frames and the stair case already lol


----------



## luckyme225

My goodness mummy, where is that baby of yours???


----------



## new_to_ttc

Mummy that bump is shrinking!!! baby must be super low and snug! Oh and as for boob pain, yes ye syes! Never had the mystitis thing you mention so no idea what that feels like but a few times a week they hurt soooooooooooooooo much I assumed it was growing pain?? My nipples dont hurt, although they get a little itchy as do my boobs, but I do have a rash on them Ive put it all down to growing lol Although I wish they'd stop. My F cup bras are now not fitting, I started at a C cup :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh minted lamb.. *drools*

I hope your thumb isn't too sore, I got my thumb with the hammer about 20 times earlier trying to get the damn cap on the pushchair wheels, everytime I yelled "ouch" Dylan would copy so we were both there yelling ouch :rofl:
Also hope Joshua goes to sleep nice and easily for you too hun and hope he is in a better mood tomorrow.


----------



## mummy3

Lucky, yes please get us photos:flower:

New, we had to move the cable all around the house in our last place, you have my sympathy! Does sound a bit like doesn't want to miss anything, my eldest is bad for that of a morning but once in she'll lay there under water until she's like a prune.

Wiggler, I'm pretty confused as to where Eilidh is, perhaps she is gonna be really small but most of her is so low in my pelvis. Its good in that heartburn is none existent but I don't get away with alot of things like most heavily pregnant women:dohh: How is Dylan with ibuprofen? We have much more success here with that than calpol for my LO's. When is Dylan 3 also, I don't think he's much younger than Ruaridh.

Well breakfast here is a fruit smoothie with mini pancakes and strawberry cheesecake:haha: The smoothie is in a frozen pack you add milk and blast in the blender the pancakes and cheesecake been taking up room in freezer so rude not to have them lol.


----------



## 24/7

Sam manages to hide too Mummy3, sometimes I can feel all of his body etc, and other times its like it isn't there at all, I just can't find him, not even a semi hard bit in my whole stomach. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I have never tried him with ibuprofen, he is so funny about new things that we just stick to calpol as we know he will actually take that. He is 3 in October, scary!

Your breakfast sounds delish! My breakfast was a marmite sarnie :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh for breakfast today we had hash browns, bacon, eggs and beans. :D Lunch was tomato, cheese and onion with plain yougurt open sandwich, and now onto my chicken roast. :D

I think my sense of smell has gone funny, last night I didn't like the smell of my chips, and today I don't like the smell of the carrots?! xx


----------



## wild2011

mummy where on earth is she hiding u are shrinking! have they said shes measuring particularly small?xxx


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, Ruaridh was 3 the end of january, its a great age:haha:

Marmite :sick:

24/7 your stomach goes soft? Mine always feels like a rock. Roast chicken:cloud9:
Wild, apparently my fundal height is 3 weeks behind now but dunno could just be the engaging. I want a huge bump though!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I havent eaten anything yet today.. oops!!!

Cable is done!!!!!!! yay!!! well now I need to find some wire cutters/strippers to put the plugs on the end... I know I dont have any so I need something that will do, any suggestions? lol

Joshua will lie in the bath until he is completely wrinkly lol... silly he knows he loves his baths I dont know why its such a fuss getting him to go in it lol

I let Joshua do his homework on his own today while Ive been doing the cable... oops!!! lol He had to write a story to go with some pictures that have been stuck in his homework book, and basically a football smashes into a greenhouse... he has wrote really well about the colours of the teams, the game etc etc then he talks about the greenhouse being near the field then on the page it smashes he has wrote 'And magically the football smashes into the green house turning it from green colour to clear colour. Wow it is made of glass who knew that?' ha ha ha ha ffs!


----------



## 24/7

It's really odd, but its like there is no baby in there?! I don't understand where he goes, as I'm tiny. :p 

Could you try scissors new? xx


----------



## mummy3

Awww new he is so cute, loving the story!

how are you able to do all that on an empty stomach though? I'd have collapsed in a heap in a corner somewhere with no food in me that long:wacko:


----------



## wild2011

lol mummy, u dont trust me, though i can imagion wanting to have a bigger bump huge is not all that, :lol:

dinner finished kids r in the bath im sat on the laundry hamper with the lappy how naughty lol. letitng them play as its going to be a super early night in bed for them , 6.30 is the aim as theyve been off to bed so late all week.


----------



## mummy3

24/7, if he's not engaged maybe he's standing up straight against your back? How's his growth atm as well?


----------



## 24/7

Me too mummy, first thing in the morning I'm hungry, and I have to eat, and by lunhctime I'm usually shaky. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I only eat during the day of someone reminds me lol Im quite used to functioning on fresh air :)

Scissors.. thse I do have hmmmmm ponder ponder.. its a chunky cable as its the Sky cable but one shall try lol I was thinking JML knife 'cuts through anything' apparently ha ha


----------



## 24/7

His growth was looking good at my last scan, two weeks until my next one now, so hopefully it will continue.... Could be running along my back, funny boy - He is head down now, or atleast he has been for the last week or so since his last turn. xx


----------



## wild2011

ooh i got to gets me a jml knife for wen im in tesco giving birth then new :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

ermmm wild what you planning on cutting through????????? lololol

It is funny where these babies hide. Fidget disappears, not so much like yours mummy lol, but my tummy does go and all soft too lol


----------



## molly85

Ohh you have inspired me to do the cable. but we don't have a TV upstairs lol. My OH uses teh little one for playing computer games. he would be murdered if he sat and played them on the big screen lol.

I wanted a todler but all babies seem to come new born wahhhh


----------



## wild2011

trust me u dont want a toddler they are hard work, the only way i tolerated any of mine is cos theyd grown on me through their early days, if sum 1 handed me a toddler id hand it straight back :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

new i was thinking of the umbilical cord, or maybe my steal knickers if i refuse to take them off for bubs to get out hahah


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> trust me u dont want a toddler they are hard work, the only way i tolerated any of mine is cos theyd grown on me through their early days, if sum 1 handed me a toddler id hand it straight back :rofl:

Ditto :rofl:

You really really dont want to jump in the deep end with a toddler lolololol 

I bought the TV for upstairs months ago, its just lived in its box until this afternoon!

Im getting hungry now i can smell my dinner cooking lol mmmmmmm hurry up veg! lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just learnt why the greenhouse went from green to clear lol.... apparently it was green because of the plants, but then when the ball smashed it and made a hole in the glass the plants breath could escape into the air and so the greenhouse changed to clear! Awwwwww bless his cotton socks! I wish I was 7 again lol


----------



## molly85

stop talking dinner oH wants pizza and I don't I fancy pie now!!!! I am actually waiting for adecent roast dinner but I have to cook this myself I never trus ones I get out pluse i can't sample as they make it lol


----------



## molly85

he's verygood with that story. loads of imagination mixed with science


----------



## wild2011

lol my pie was lush, not rubbing it in at all am i lol :rofl: we had chicken dinner last night , making the most of it while dh away as hes not a cooked dinner fella often x


----------



## wild2011

girls are all bathed hair dryed pjs on, story read and in bed, thank god for black out blinds or theyd refuse, prob wont fall asleep for an hour or so but they really needed an early night x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww Molly go get a good cavery! I love a cavery out mmmmmmmmm 

This thread gets rather food orientated lol.. wait till wiggler tells you whats for breakfast lol.. then snack.. thats all before 9am lol... and it doesnt stop :haha; love ya doll!! lol Although she is off pasta and pesto atm... she was eating that for breakfast so its getting better lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow, way to go wild!!! No point me putting Joshua up before 7pm he'll just get up and down, but he is bathed and in his PJs :)


----------



## wild2011

yes the pesto monster. u dont want to cum on here wen ur hungry, its lethal, ive got fruit and im gunna have it wiht a scoop of cornish ice cream later. really looking forward to it.


----------



## wild2011

i know im super impressed and what were u lot saying about bubble baths, chloe asked if she could put some in, i said yes a couple of squirts, (they have a huge disney one, that last like 6 months) well she put the whole bottle in, was a nightmare washign their hair haha


----------



## molly85

well the pasta and pesto is ok and neither appeal. I am a real carb monkey.

I have worked with toddlers so know how hardwork they are but still loved it lol.

Hmm what to have for dinner?

I was going to just have chinease


----------



## molly85

lol thats a lesson noted do not give child the bottle lol


----------



## wild2011

i didnt she got it herself, lol theyve been sat on the edge of bath for months, they normally put one-two squirts in but clearly she was feeling naughty.


----------



## 24/7

WIGGLER.... https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/548474-anybody-interested-thomas-trains.html


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha ha oh so many bubbles lololol

yeah dont come in here hungry guaranteed someone is talking about food lol Chinese sounds like a good choice :)

Mine is nearly ready now actually hungry for it lol.... not bad for someone who doesnt get turned on by food huh lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7... stay away from the buy and swop forum woman!!! lololol Although good spot! lol


----------



## 24/7

I've seen a lovely summer outfit, but its 6-9 - And I sure don't want a baby that big by then. :p I haven't bought anything on here for ages, nothing taken my fancy, well done me!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 thanks for the link, but Dylan is starting to break his trains so no new choo choos for a while until he learns to play nice.

Poor little guy was soooooo tired, been screaming his head off the past 30 mins where he was tired and fighting it, put him to bed and he has just gone quiet. I really hope he sleeps well, I've never seen him so sleepy. 

Dinner was yummy, going to have some Ben and Jerry's in a sec. YUM!


----------



## lisaf

aw, I almost never got bubble baths as a kid... they irritated my lady-bits and my mom wouldn't let me use it, lol


----------



## mummy3

Sorry to vanish there, got caught up in a site called JollyGrub, seels UK candy and biscuits so stocking up:haha: Mmmm penguin bars...

I'ts weird thinking of your kids all getting ready for bed as its still morning here, but hey soon to be lunchtime :rofl;

Wild, so jealous of your pie.

Molly, noooo don't wish for a toddler straight off, wild is right they have to grow on you:winkwink:


----------



## wild2011

they grow on u and i feel like ive grown a third leg most days when they are hanging off u maoning and asking for things! 

i havnt found much boys stuff on here lately either 24 though i did manage to grab 1-2 bigger bits to put away x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww lisa! You should indulge now and make up for it lol

Mummy bet you reallu miss some of the UK foods... do they do anything over there super special we dont get to keep things even?

Well done 24/7 lol... I dont think I have bought off here for a while lol I dont remember rofl

Wiggler hope Dylan sleeps well tonight. Joshua is dropping off on the chair, he is curlled up in a duvet watching the Ben 10 movie awwwwwww.... this finishes just beofre 7.30pm then its his bedtime will let him watch it to the end.


----------



## wild2011

aww bless him will he get up and go to bed, or will u have to push or drag him lol xx


----------



## 24/7

Probably best we don't see too much we like. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

No he'll go up to bed no problem. :)


----------



## 24/7

Although tbh, its probably cheaper than going to the shops. :p But I did get a buy one get one half price today, so er, well.... :D:D:D xx


----------



## mummy3

24/7 not much of the stuff is in the states so I can avoid temptation in that section thank goodness.

New, yeah miss loads, still after that chicken and sweetcorn sandwich from tescos lol. As for stuff here, er theres ranch dressing on everything, lucky charms, ok blank mind now:dohh:

Yeah wild its hard to get much done with little people attched to your legs


----------



## wild2011

wish mine would go up on their own, icant let them snooze or start to fall asleep or i have to carry them and they are getting heavy with this bump lol.

24/7 bargain, mothercare had some good offers on stuff at the mo.

little people like dangling form legs dont they mummy :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

I think Dylan is asleep :happydance:

Hopefully he will sleep until at least 5am and be a happy chappy again


----------



## mummy3

Lol yeah, its like your legs become dead weights and you clomp along the floor at snails pace trying to get anywhere:haha:

Right have to go make fairy cakes at the demand of the kids, be back later, but there will prob be 50 pages to catch up on and you'll all be in bed!


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: that sounds about right, fairy cake for me pls x


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww I dont think i couldnt carry Joshua upstairs no more he super heavy lol even if he falls asleep he is quite good at waking up and going to bed. But he is very good at bedtime, its not like bathtime lol.. soon as I say teeth and bed he's there :)

ermmm tempted by a fairy cake but my dinner isnt settling down so well.. can you keep one aside for me lol


----------



## 24/7

Bump at 30+2. :happydance: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww 24/7 thats a really neat bump!!!


----------



## wild2011

really neat and coming along perfectly x


----------



## new_to_ttc

:shhh: Joshua is in bed curlled up and quiet ;)


----------



## wild2011

mine are all zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :wohoo: happydays!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: yay!!!! this parenting lark is a doddle lol


----------



## 24/7

I do love my bump, he has been very kind so far. :p xx


----------



## 24/7

And yay for sleeping children. :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

You have a lovely bump :)

I dont mind mine whats its hard and round and covered, but hate it when he settles down a bit and it goes softer.


----------



## 24/7

Sam seems to like very awkward positions, and the can be so uncomfortable, must be a boy thing, but I love it. :D He kept poking out when I was shopping today in protest. :p xx


----------



## luckyme225

I wish mine was sleeping, he's turned into a little stinker because he doesn't feel the need to go poop right now though he needs to, so of course his tummy hurts. I'm just cuddling him now since I know he will refuse to go now until after the baby shower because he likes to poop in his potty in the privacy of his own home.


----------



## mummy3

Back! Lemon cakes in oven and the butter icing in fridge, will take orders:thumbup:

Had to rush abit as Anja falling asleep on the countertop lol and needed to put a cold pack on the boob:wacko:

24/7 your bump is so neat! looks like you're avoiding stretch marks and it looks a nice size.

Aww new. hope your dinner settles for you, not fun esp right before bed:hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Yay for cakes!! :D
No stretch marks as yet, but still plenty of time for them to appear. :p xx


----------



## mummy3

Aww Lucky, poor guy:hugs::hugs: My son is a weirdo who will go to any availible toilet and try to pee/poop whether he needs or not, lol its his favorite place, esp the mens "spicy" toilet:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im getting used to it mummy. Its settling a bit actually dont think its going to stay down though! eeekkk!!!

Poor connor, dont blame him wanting to go in his privacey bless! Hope he doesnt have a sore tummy all shower!

I love lemon cake mmmmmmmm I'll preorder one of them lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua will pee in every toilet lol Its like a dog marking his territory lol where ever we go he has to do a pee lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Dog with territory sounds about right:haha:

Sorry about the dinner:hugs:

24/7 :happydance: for no stretch marks yet, think positive!


----------



## lisaf

mummy - if you guys ever drive up the coast, you'll have to stop at the Madonna Inn for your little guy to pee! I hear there is a really cool urinal/waterfall there :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

10 minutes left on my swing (on Ebay lol) and Im still winning yay!! lol 

Mummy thanks hun, it'll all get easier Im sure. Im just glad Im not being sick with the tablets now least i know they staying down, food isnt as important to me atm lol I just sit really still and hope lol, it gripes and grumbles but stays down longer than it was. Only ermmmm 9 days left of the tablets?? lol


----------



## wild2011

which swing u go for in the end?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well I put a bid on the Mamas and papas babyplay starlight one... its like the brown/beige one but its blue and orange. Oh hang on I think i got a picture. if i dont win it though I dont know lol because i cant find this instock anywhere lol
 



Attached Files:







swing 2.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 24/7

Good luck new. :D

And I hope so mummy3 - My skin feels like it still has some give/elastic in it, so will keep hoping. :D xx


----------



## 24/7

Craving a jacket potato with baked beans and pickle tonight. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pickle?? what kind of pickle? lol

Doh i hate that ebidder thing... like half a second to go and it just over bids :( Oh well i will find a swing I want and like lolol


----------



## 24/7

Sandwich pickle. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

urghhhhh 24/7!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol beans and onions mmmmmm yes!! beans and lettuce mmm perfect... not sandwich pickle lol


----------



## wild2011

i had pie at ab out 4.3o, then about 6 a coiffee and half a pack of choc biscuits, and ive got the munchies now, he must be on a growth spurt cos im not usually this hungry


----------



## mummy3

Beans and lettuce?

Hope you get a swing, that sounds so frustrating. Those pills sound like a nightmare, 9 days should go fast though:hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Its amazing!! :D xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww what you fancying wild? (not sandwich pickle and beans urghh lol)


----------



## 24/7

I really want a huge steak, ale and mushroom pie from M&S now too, stupid GF diet!! :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah mummy, its lush lol.. on a jacket potato, not a bowl of beans with lettuce on top lolol

I'll get a swing sorted lol The white one is sweet, just not sure about the whiteness lol Will shop around :)


----------



## wild2011

omg i want steak now 24/7 with loads of mushrooms oozed with worcester sauce, chunky steak cut chips, with loads of fresh salad, creamy homemade colslaw and a glass of white or rose wine. omgggggggggggggggggggggggggg lol

no i fancy grapes oh thats it, ice cold grapes out the fridge ive got some lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lolol wild was going to say thats not a munchies snack thats a banquet ha ha 

grapes are a good choice :) I got no grapes :cry:


----------



## 24/7

I want chips with my pie too. :D And sweetcorn. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

urgh i dont like sweetcorn, lol, i could so dream up that steak and all the trimmings but wudnt manage to eat enough of it to warrent making or buying it. lol

grapes it is. yummy


----------



## meow951

god i cant keep up with u lot! lol


----------



## 24/7

Nope, nor me with pie, if I could eat it. :p
Just having some crisps now, yum!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Be proud meow, you made a very popular thread. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Do you think once our bubs vacate we'll eat more or will we be so used to small portions we'll always eat less?


----------



## molly85

i ended up with potato skins and some chicken and have strawberry cheese cake waiting for me.

My small furry 7 year old is bwing git and teh 28 year old brat even worse with his skanky pizza.

Oh I miss paprica pringles I remember them from teh states must see if our local american shop sells them. and maybe try lucky charms


----------



## 24/7

I think my stomach has shrunk - I only eat what I do as I force myself because of the coeliac and the nagatives it can have, and pre pregnancy I didn't bother with breakfast, and and would just have a quick and small lunch, whereas now I always force down breakfast and a big lunch for baby. So probably for me I will end up eating less. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

mmmm i likes potato skins, tiny bit of cheese and bbq sauce!

yes meow its all your fault lololol


----------



## wild2011

paprika pringles u can get them in tesco normally i have ne way lol 

ive gone both ways new, im hoping ill stick to small portions,


----------



## new_to_ttc

do you have to eat well for BFing? Does it make a difference to thw quality or quanity of milk? Im rubbish at eating lolol.. if youhavent guessed lol


----------



## 24/7

Well I'm not BF, but the coeliac stops the stomach absorbing food properly, and I was told this wouldn't be a problem when BF.... I'm not convinced, but the doctors seemed sure?! xx


----------



## molly85

oh my why not in ours?????? there was also a special bbq mesquite i think.

i certainly eat less now just it tends to be junk as thats what i want lol


----------



## molly85

its the same as carrying baby it goes straight to the milk. i wouldn't worry though as long as its ok healthy


----------



## new_to_ttc

What I eat is healthy and good calories its just not a lot lolol


----------



## lisaf

my friend was advised to stay away from garlic, peppermint and spicy foods while breastfeeding because it affects the taste of the milk (and her kid was having feeding issues as it was)
you DO have to eat enough food/calories and consume enough liquid to keep your body making milk... undereating can hurt supply... thats all I really know.


----------



## molly85

lisaf would explain why my mum gave up on me then garlic vindaloo would have gone down well with her lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh i cook with garlic but dont do spicey or weird foods lolol 

I'll have to look up the recommended calorie intake for BF.. but I come no where near the ones recommended for pregnancy lol


----------



## wild2011

its a couple of hundred more than normal, u can do slimming world and weight watchers while bf and they give silly ammounts of extra points and my friend is still loosing, :wohoo: what u eat should not effect baby re the taste that made me :rofl: old wives tale perhaps. if ur a bigger person really ur normal intake shed be adequate and up ur fluids and ur laughing its wen theres not much of u u may want to up ur intake .xxx


----------



## wild2011

the mistake i made was eating treats and saying baby needs the extra calories, thiking it would make no difference, but it did, my mw and several hv i know agree with me and believe that for about 50% of people they dont loose extra weight through bf , its once theyve stopped bf it falls off. of course for the other 50 % they do. i lost more wiht my daughter i bf for few days then stopped cos she was huggggggeeeeeeeeee lol,


----------



## molly85

oh none of u lot look at my journal bump pics im am huge


----------



## new_to_ttc

I wish there wasnt much of me lol I probably should drink more though. I tried to increase my calories by 300 for the consultant but i was sooooo sick my midwife told me not to bother it was better keeping less down than bring more up lol sorta lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

what do you mean you dont lose while BFing??? Wild!! lol thats my entire mission lolol I promise no treats 'for baby' just water and meals lol


----------



## wild2011

molly i tooka peak theres no pics there


----------



## wild2011

lol new with your appetite ull be invisible, grapes arnt gunna make u gain lol

for me i lost no extra weight bf, so for me its all myth, i dont put alot on in pregnancy tho so once babies here i go back to pre pregnancy quite quick and weight after that is harder to shift, maybe if i put more on in the first place it would help take it all off again lol. i dont know many "bigger girls" size 16+ who have lost a considerable ammount either, and slimmer ladies tend to shed lbs like its a peice of cake (mmmmmmmmmmmm did i say cake) :rofl:

its one of them things that either pulls the extra off or doesnt we are all different.xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well I dropped a lot of weight pre pregnancy, and another huge chunk while pregnant. Maybe once fidget comes along my waist will show the weightloss I had so far lol 

Oh and there is nothing wrong with a diet of grapes :haha: was a bit better when I had yoghurt with them lol but dont fancy that recently lol just me and grapes :)


----------



## wild2011

lots of yogurt, milk , fruit, chicken , red meats, salads water for u when fidget is here, think how healthy ull both be :lol:

i intend to eat really well ,


----------



## new_to_ttc

turkey, lettuce, grapes, water and jacket potato is about all I eat lol.. veg too depending on the meal lol


----------



## wild2011

perfecto u shouldnt need to change much but ull need to not skip meals, saying that u could eat cucumber sticks or carrot sticks, grapes etc and just lots and lots of water, seriously in order to get ne milk i had to drink pints and pints,


----------



## new_to_ttc

seriously? thats just after he arrives right??? I drink about 1 or 2 drinks a day thats all my thirst is about as good as my appetite :( Im really crap at eating and drinking lol... I was soooooooooooooooo thirsty early on Id drink gallons, but now I dont feel thirsty ever.


----------



## wild2011

i had to drink loads, i drink 3-4 glasses of water a day and teas too etc, and it wasnt enough, takes a few days for milk too come in, but in the mean time ull need to start, once youve built up a good supply ur body might not need it, but with the little ammount u eat, u will need to drink alot more than now. stock up on bottled water in the smaller sizes and carry around with u lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Gosh Im going to be pee'ing like a trooper! I dont drink tea or anything, vimto or water thats me sorted lol


----------



## wild2011

lol ice lollys it will be summer after all, so thats what hun 2-3 days of hotness in sunny wales :rofl:

oooooh forgot to tell u i wont 4 school dresses for chloe today all bnwt with free matching bobbles, 5.40 for the lot posted, so just need some for leila now :wohoo:


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh ya great result on the dresses hun :)

ahhh ice lollies.. I can do ice lollies :)


----------



## wild2011

toughest place to be a mw bbc2 x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks wild, that was quite lovely to watch in places, so sad in others!


----------



## wild2011

we missed the worst bit, i wont tell u wat happend sum1 just told me x


----------



## mummy3

Hmmm pie sounds good, we just had that pizza, it was supreme with sausage veg and pepperoni, but still hungry lol.

Bfing, aim for 500 extra cals and lots of water. You wont know if you'll get weightloss until you try. For me I lose alot and very quickly but lots of women don't lose:flower:

Yeah lol spicy curry, garlic etc can have some very interesting effects on LO's:haha:


----------



## mummy3

Where is the worst place to be a midwife?


----------



## heyyady

Ok- I went back 30 pages and was just on yesterday- there's no way I can catch up! That and this medication makes me a bit loopy, so I don't even remember what I've posted and where- so if any of this is a repeat, I apologize! (and I am doing a cut and paste in a few threads, so you may see this post again elsewhere...)

I am on bed rest and meds to stop contractions- meds are actually ment to lower ones Blood Pressure, but the side effect it it is a uterine relaxant. All kids of scary for me though, since my BP is already borderline low. So, this makes me a slip/fall hazard whenever I am up. Yeah. Cause the watermelon under my shirt throwing me off balance wasn't doing a good enough job at that! lol Hubby is being wonderful and catering to me- when he's here... He's gone now and I'm stuck in this dang recliner- grrrrr.

My grandmother is in heart failure and it's killing me I cn't be there 24/7 to hold her hand. Also, I've always been the rock in my family and the take charge one- handing all of it over to someone else has been difficult and frustrating. But my girls have to be my #1 priority no matter what! 

Here is a picture taken the 19th of this month (which would put me at 25 + 3) of my grandma patting my bump :) I have just sent this picture off to be blown up and framed for my girls <3


----------



## wild2011

exactly my thinking mummy, ull never know till uve done it lol, did u listen new, thats 500 on top of ur daily allowance not on top of fresh air :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

hey- :cloud9: at the pic, 


so very very sorry for ur grandma, :hugs:

try rest as much as u can x


----------



## mummy3

Hey, wow thats one impressive bump, very cute pic!

I've been on nefedipine for the last month, the drugged feeling does pass, but still makes me nauseous. Hope it works for you:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol ahhh this is where i go wrong, mistake the word allowance for intake lol 500 extra.. haha you got to be kidding, thats almost doubling my intake rofpmsl


----------



## new_to_ttc

what bit did we miss wild??? 

Hey lovely photo, and lovely idea hun. I really hope your nan gets stronger and feels better soon xxx


----------



## mummy3

Yeah about 2500 is whats recommended, i think around 2300 in the third tri as well. be careful not to drop below around 1800 or your milk supply will suffer. Do you seriously only take in 1200? :shock:


----------



## new_to_ttc

mummy I dont take 1200. Im so sick if I eat that much in 1 day :sick:


----------



## wild2011

yer its 2000 to maintain body weight then +200 in third tri, i dont go muhc aboive 1500 anytime except when bf


----------



## wild2011

ull have to re-think that for booby juice :holly:

new- 3 or 4 in a room stillborn born, then live baby then someone dying or sum such all in beds next to each other, they pulling and pushing on sotmach to deliver baby wasnt good glad i missed it xx


----------



## heyyady

around here they say 2700 a day + 300 for each fetus! Luckily, I'm constantly starving and don't have an issue getting all that in most days!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww wild that sounds awful :( I saw the lady die from septis :(


----------



## wild2011

:( not good eh xx


----------



## mummy3

Wild that sounds sooo scary, glad we dont have that here!

New, how come you guys can function? :wacko:

Hey, I'm with you, always starving...


----------



## wild2011

thayts in lyberia hun was ona program we watched x


----------



## new_to_ttc

mummy, i eat a lot more now than I did lol.. so i guess my body is ok with low calories lol


----------



## mummy3

Was worried for you guys there wild, lol I read that a young woman had her son in an essex hospital sat on a waiting room chair, feet on a suitcase, think link was in general chatter or girly sanctuary so guess you never know.

New, prob just scary to me as I have to have such a high cal diet. I just imagine you passing out all over the shop, lol I guess everyone's different:thumbup: 

Grr just found out the water here is being shut off from 10am to 6pm, :growlmad: What awful timing when you have kids!


----------



## heyyady

mummy- fill every pot pitcher and jar in the house so at least you can flush the potty!


----------



## mummy3

Thanks hey, better remember to do that:dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

So I've decided with many talks with my other OB in NY and my GP that I am going to refuse the 3 hour due to my situation and what I explained on here that happened. I don't know what my doctors here will say about this or how they'll respond. Thoughts by anyone who knows my situation?


----------



## luckyme225

Well ladies my baby shower was wonderful. I'm so full of amazing food that I have an icky stomach from eating too much. You can tell I didn't feel good at the very end because I didn't even bring home any cake for myself, just a piece for my husband. I was really worn out after opening all the gifts and tons of games. Maybe when I'm feeling better I'll post a few pics.

Hopeful- You said they didn't even give you the 50 gram drink, so not passing by 4 points or whatever shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- Ya i was going to write u on FB to wish u a good shower, glad you enjoyed and was everything and more! 
Yea they gave me the higher gram drink. Even if they didn't most doctors use the 140 cut off, even the american association of diabetes does for GD, so i'd still consider passing. 

Can doctors do anything if u refuse a test, especially if you have justification?


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - when I hinted to my doc that I wanted to skip the GD test, they told me that my only alternative was to basically start acting as if I had GD... to start daily finger pricks, dietary restrictions etc
however, they can't really force you to do anything. I assume you're staying in Miami for the rest of the pregnancy? If you're going back up to NY I'd totally fight it, if you have to deal with the Miami people, I'd look for another OB down there or give in and take the test (and you'll probably pass it just fine)

lucky - glad the shower was good! My first one is next weekend.. so excited/nervous! :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://i56.tinypic.com/oa6mxd.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Blooming hell ladies! I go to sleep and come back to 10 pages! :haha:

24/7 - gorgeous bump hun! 

new and wild - glad the kids went to sleep ok :)

new - BF makes you hungry, I was always snacking when I was BF Dylan, baby in one arm, snack in the other, poor little guy always got crumbs on his head :haha:

Dylan slept much better than I though, he woke up at 12.40am so we gave him some milk and he slept through til 5.15am :happydance: He is in a lovely mood this morning, hopefully it will last! Just under 11 hours sleep, thats a record for him!

I fell asleep on the sofa at just gone 7pm, woke up to them banging and banging at about 9pm, GRRRR, not hammering, just banging their floor :growlmad: 

Going to have a yummy toasted cinnamon and raisin bagel for breakfast soon if I can drag my lazy bum out of bed, then got to make OH some lunch as he is out on delivery at work today and won't be home for lunch. Not sure what I'm doing for the rest of the day, it all depends on how Dylan is and what the weather is like. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day today :flower:


----------



## meow951

hey- So sorry about your grandma. That picture is lovely!

new- After lurking in the breast feeding forum i think its a lot to do with how much water you drink. Most of the pros in there say to keep water next to you when your sat down feeding so you remember to drink and keep your milk supply up.

Love the bump pics! I really need to take a couple. I don't have any and i know i'll be sad once it's gone if i don't have any pics.

I'm off work for 5 days now and it's lovely weather today so might get some stuff done outside. Although my sciatica isn't very good at the minute so depends how painful it is lol

wiggler- I don't know how you put up with those neighbours. I was a nervous wreck in our old house and we had the option to move once the 6 month mark was up. If i was trapped there i would really go to pieces! Why are people so inconsiderate :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning, flying visit before I pop out lol 

Lucky glad you had an amazing shower :)

Hopeful not sure what to suggest hun, Id do the test just to keep the peace but thats just me and if you really dont want it I cant see how they could force it on you.

So I need more water lol... I can stretch to more water lol I think, will have to buy loads of bottles and just leave them everywhere pmsl 

Meow enjoy your days off hun. It looks lovely here too, but I just had to scrap ice (well frost) off the car! eeekkk!!!! lol

Glad Dylan slept so well for you :) Joshua had a great sleep too woke up really chirpy this morning. He went to sleep in his bed last night, so I thought I'd sleep in mine so I could toss and turn all I needed to. I didnt get an ounce of sleep up there either. Least it was more comfortable than the sofa though! 

Not sure if I have a busy day today or not, lol so might be about in a bit, might not lolol Have a good day if Im not :)


----------



## wild2011

morning all, kids in school, having cuddles wiht sienna, and what would u know we were sat waiting to go at 7.50, we dont leave till 8.15 lol.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm sooooo tired today, I don't understand it, I slept well last night but I can barely keep my eyes open, got some crisps and a fizzy drink to try to wake myself up, don;t have the energy to go to the kithcen and make tea. 

Dylan is still in a lovely mood this morning, he got a load of his teddies and lined them up and put his blankie on them and said goodnight to them all, soooo cute!

OK, I donlt have crisps anymore, Dylan just came over and stole them :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: good boy dylan. 

ive got heartburn bad today, and awful wiind to acompany it :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Nice one hun! Joshua was ready - I most certainly was not!

Im so struggling to cope. i just went to the local hardware store for a pair of wire cutters, and they didnt have anything in stock and I just broke down. I know its just because I need sleep, I seriously have no energy stores left :cry: As soon as I close my eyes I picture worse case senario for me and for fidget and thats it Im tossing and turning all night. I cant go another 5/6 weeks like this but I dont know how to make it go away.


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, I saw him coming and shoved a load in my mouth so he just got a few in the bottom of the bag, he's already had some today. He's a piggy today :)

Aww hope your heartburn goes soon :hugs:

I'm not windy for once :happydance: I have been seriously considering offering my services to the government to generate electricity, I could put most wind farms to shame :rofl:

My appetite has dissapeared today, I'm only eating to wake myself up. I hope I manage lunch ok, beef salad rolls and cherry tomatoes.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new :hugs: 

You just have to remember that your on the right meds, the docs are taking brill care of you and every time fidget kicks away he is showing you he is ok :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Morning ladies!

Just wanted to pop in before placement and say that I hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## wild2011

new hun :hugs:

just making some pasta with tuna peppers, and cucumber and crunchy apple pieces, then i shall tuck in with sienna before she no doubt has a little kip before the afternoon school run..... just bought some gorgeous gladiator sandals for chloe and leila for the summer, and eyeing up some more in slightly dofferent styles/colours


----------



## Wiggler

I just had my beef salad rolls and they were delishious!


----------



## wild2011

not as nice as my pasta nom nom nom


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan ended up refusing his, so I happily had that and made him a cheese roll. Dylan is getting food fussy again :( He won't even have bananas, which were his favourite (bit annoying seeing as I bought 3kg of bananas for him :rofl:)

His cheese roll his currently being picked at, but he has had a few yogurts and some crisps today so he has at least had something, also making chicken dippers and homemade wedges with veg for dinner so I know he will have some of that :)

Been reading my BLW book some more and its so good, I'm beginning to lose the feeling of dread that comes over me when I think of weaning this baby, I'm starting to look forward to it :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

glad ur looking forward to it :lol:

ooh fussy little man, sienna managaed a tiny ammount of tuna pasta, i think the cat is wearing most, shes tucking into a bowl of slices peaches now. its keeping her quiet, shes just climbing up on me now telling me shes gonna have a peeps, im not holding my breath lol xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless, Dylan is dragging his duvet around :rofl: I tried to play mega blocks with him, but he ordered me out of his room :dohh: What a meanie!

I managed to avoid a tantrum too earlier, not sure how, the lunchtime song came on cbeebies so he ran over to the window to wait for OH, who isn't coming home this lunchtime, and got upset. I gave him the laundry basket and told him it was a train :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lunch.. hmmmm yes I should go get some of that lol

Whatdya know.. I was sat here feeling oh so sorry for myself, tears just rolling down my cheeks for no reason no crying, cuddling a pillow and I fell asleep!!! Maybe Ive had 20 minutes or so sleep when the phone rings, its the headteacher at the school... 'sorry to disturb you I know you have a lot on your plate but can we discuss Joshua's behaviour' FFS! My star sign today that I was going to have a good day, how f*cking it wrong it was! problem is, when he is a git at school, he is usually a git at home too and there is a reason for it, but he has been so good lately! She said he isnt answering back, or throwing tantrums he is just being distruptive and demanding attention (bad attention) but when he is like that for them, he is usually slamming my doors. Or, occassionally its down to him not sleeping well because of his leg condition, but thats not really been an issue as he is in my bed he sleeps well. The teacher asked him why he is being so difficult, he told her that the reward for being good was crap so no point, and that I let him watch violent movies!! WTF! He watched Care Bears the movie yesterday lol

Bring on the sh*t today is all Im saying because to hell if anyone thinks Im dealing with another load of it tomorrow! Oh well least now I got a bigger problem than my own, give me something else to think about lol.... so who made my lunch then ladies??? lol Tuna pasta sounds nice ;)


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:

just had a tantrum myself, 

i sold something on ebay that was worth 85 quid second hand, it sold for 11 quid as i poorly listed details, so my own fault, got it ready to send, then had all that shite the other week with my dad, and it didnt get sent , i listed details a si would post within 4-5 working days, on the 4th day i sent a msg to say i was sorry but due to family crisis there had been a delay and it would be sent within 2 days. he said fine, BUT hed in 4 days sent me 19 msgs harrassing me for where it was, even tho i had 5 days to get it sent, he then demanded i upped postage to recorded free of charge and i said im sorry but uvre already won it at a ridiculous price im not paying for recorded but ur welcome to upgrade and he got shitty, so sat and sunday i got another 15 plus msgs..even though he new i couldnt send till monday.

anyhow on the monday i got so angry with him for harassing me when i was upset and unwell i withdrew the item and attmepted to refund him but it wouldnt allow, so i just left it and waited for him ot file a claim and as soon as he did i gave full refund which is still set as being held, so theyve taken the funds back off me, but not given to him yet.

for over a week now a numbers been ringing my land line, (nobody calls my landline and due to problems with dad ive not been answering it) but doinhg 1471 and its been a number i dont recognise in an area i dont know. however it rang just now and in temper i answered cos im getting phoned bu it from 8am-9.30pm 7 days a week. it was this guy who bought the thing, i went flipping mental and lost it and said why the hell r u ringing me, ur refund has been sent , im not sending it i refuse to u got shitty, u demanded upgrade, and uve harrassed me and now ur ringing my phone 50+ times aday. he gave me all this crap i havnt filed a claim im waiting for it, im so cross girls, i have the msg he sent infront of me saying family crisis my ARSE etc etc. so now after having a go sienna fell over and started crying so i said im sorry i have to go my daughter hurt herself and theres nothing more i have to say to u, if u have a problem take it up with paypal. they have ur money not me. dont f*cking ring again. 

and breath..... BUT he's still ringing ive had another 4 calls already, i cant block him, and short of changing my number theres nothing i can do, so i dont know what to do short of answer and give him round 3 lol.im so so mad. paypal better release his funds to him , i bet he is mad but he can see on the system ive had it taken back off me. but this guy is a creep and wont leave me alone seriously a nut case!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new :hugs:

Care bears is up there with Saw and Hellraiser, its a disgraceful film for a child to watch (only joking :)):rofl: Joshua is a cheeky little fellow isn't he :)

I would have made you lunch hun, but my appetite has just returned and I have been scoffing my face, I'm a disgrace, I know *hangs head in shame* :haha:

Dylan looks shattered, I don;t think he will sleep though, he is too busy expolring the new pushchair!


----------



## new_to_ttc

id report him to Ebay for harrassment, There is an 0800 number to ring customer support. Explain to them you contacted him before the 4-5 days you had a major family crisis, but then his messages were very demanding and threatening you withdrew the sale as you know you wouldnt be able to sort out the posting in time and he became more abusive, and now its been taken off you he is ringing you constantly and threatening you. that might speed up the refund.

And ring your phone supplier and tell them you are receiving abusive messages from the number, and give them the number they will block him from being able to call you, or ring the local police station for advice, that way will take longer but they can block it and also give him a set 2!


----------



## Wiggler

OMG Wild, he sounds bloody crazy! I would answer the phone to him one more time and tell him if he continues to ring you will be calling the police to report his harrassment, or if you don;t want to answer the phone to him just whack it on silent or pull the plug. I hope he buggers off and leaves you alone soon :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

The teacher said maybe its because he has a baby on the way, I dont buy that! She better not be filling his head with excuses (wouldnt be a first time)... like this movie comment ffs.. someone has said that to him, 'do you watch violent movies' or something, I doubt he even knows there is a connection with behaviour and films ffs Im not buying none of it. Joshua has some talking to do tonight lol


----------



## wild2011

i didnt think virgin did block calls, im sure they tell u to just change ur number which im not happy about doing, also my number doesnt even display on paypal its set to private so if i find out theyve given it out ill hit the fluffinh roof.

hope u get it sorted with joshua hun , bloody schools never help they draw up their own conclusion half the time xx


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you get it all sorted hun, then you have have a wonderful stress free day tomorrow :)

I just scared the living crap out of myself... I opened u the calander and its only 66 days until baby is due! OMG! I am so unprepared, I have practically nothing, my hospital bag isn't done. AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHH!!!!!


----------



## wild2011

oh yes but ur term in 45 days
:rofl: that scared u more!


----------



## Wiggler

Dont say things like that!!!! :rofl:

I am in total panic mode now!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I dont know how Virgin roll, but there must be a way to block a number without changing yours. What a nusiance. Isnt your phone number visable on Ebay? Im pretty sure they cant give it out if you hasvent set it so they can see it.

Im definitely having a stress free day tomorrow wiggler lol... any crap can wait till wednesday lol And wiggler.. your ticker is counting down your days left lol its there everytime you post!! lol Bless ya, 66 days is quite a while lol 62 days feels so far away, but I know after my next appointment that could be halved rofl - thats scary lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: I never noticed that about my ticker, I don't normally look at my siggy (apart from when I get bored and change it). lol
66 days sounds a lot sooner to me than 9 1/2 weeks. OMG, it all sounds too soon. I will have almost everything the end of march though and will much more prepared, which is good.


----------



## new_to_ttc

2 months sounds longer again if that helps at all! lol Especially when you think the entire thing is only 9 months lol... although telling you that you're now over 3/4 there is probably a bit scary lol


----------



## Wiggler

haha just wait, when I have everything ready I will be meaning that there is too long left to go :rofl: 

I'm impossible to please!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Everything seems to have gone so fast for me, but occassionally it feels like I have a life time left to go. I was lying in bed during the night, shock! lol.. and thinking to myself I no longer feel heavily pregnant, partly dont feel pregnant at all. Until he wriggles or kicks I just dont feel pregnant nor that Im going to have a screaming baby in a few weeks.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I'm the same, I don't feel pregnant a lot of the time now, unless my poor pelvis is going crazy or bubs is kicking me. I have to keep reminding myself that its not long til I have a new baby. 

I'm not worried about sleepless nights though, my main worry is how Dylan will be around the baby, I'm sure when he gets used to the baby he will be fine, but I am terrified of how he will be while he is getting used to there being a baby who needs mummy's attention.
My weaning fears are dissapearing now since I got the BLW book, and I have been doing a lot of reading on the breastfeeding forum so feeling a lot more confident about that.


----------



## mummy3

Wild:hugs: Thats scary, this guy sounds like a right nutjob, can you get police to make him stop? Failing that send hubby round when he gets back:winkwink:

new:hugs: I hope the next 5 weeks goes fast for you. With Joshua, could be the school just overreacting, You're right a kid acting out at school is inevitably acting out at home!

Wiggler, ha you think 60+ days is scary, I'm 13 days away from when I had my last :shock: Also can't imagine having another tiny baby in the house lol

Lucky, your baby shower sounds fab!

Hopeful, unless you're going back to NYC to have the baby tbh I'd just do the test, like Lisa says they want you to just assume you have GD if you refuse:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow 13 days! Ok thats scary!! Hiya hun! The school have proper p*ssed me off. The one thing she said to me was the target for this week was listening, and the children had to aim for 10 tokens for good listening then on Friday they get to use the computer during leisure time (to surf internet and play games). Ok this is what Joshua thought was crap because they have blocked the kids going on the cartoon network website. Anyways, she said he didnt get his token this morning, BUT she was going to tell him we had spoken and that I would be asking him if he got one for this afternoon so he would try harder knowing mummy was aware of him being naughty. Anyways, Ive got his friend here so things are a bit awkward (no one reminded me!!) I cant exactly sit and talk with Joshua, but I did ask if he got his token this afternoon. His answer was no, so I flipped told him that he couldnt even try his hardest knowing mummy was cross - then he said mam no one got their tokens this afternoon the teacher forgot to hand them out, which his friend said is true no one got a listening token this afternoon. FFS! How do they want me to teach him to try and strive towards small weekly goals when they cant even uphold a simple goal set only 3 hours ago!! I am fuming! Doesnt explain Joshua's behaviour will talk to him about this later when his friend goes home, but it does not help my situtation getting him to show more respect to the teachers! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## luckyme225

New- Hope tomorrow treats you better and you get to relax!

Can't believe it's Monday, hope this week goes by fast!! I ordered our crib and dresser last night so that I can finish the nursery by the end of March.


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - 13 days is truly terrifying!

new - OMG I would be furious at the school. Hope your chat with Joshua goes well though :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

new its not on ebay, it was on paypal for a short while but i removed it so feck knows i wonder if hes pestered a previous buyer for it from when ive sold stuff locally, it wouldnt suprise me at all.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww how long will they take to come hun? But you're super excited! cant wait to see some nursery photo's :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

hmmm cant imagine anyone else giving it out, you never know though! I hope he stops he is bang out of order!


----------



## wild2011

he is indeed and im getting bh now, plenty of fluid and feet up but they not going as of yet,


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:

Dylan is in a really bad mood since he woke up :( Not long til OH gets home though, Dylan misses his daddy


----------



## mummy3

New, how the hell do the school expect you to disapline if they can't keep up a simple plan:growlmad: It has to come from both places! good luck witht he talk.

Lucky, yep pics please when the nursery is done!

Wild, you have no idea where he got your number? That is really scary, would he be able to get your address?


----------



## Inge

job centre today but was a waste of time :growlmad: They said I would apply for Job seekers but as Im so pregnant now I have to apply for income support instead. So I had to come back and have another 50 minute phone call to get a new appointment and new claim. When I got the appointment it was for tomorow at 11:05am and my midwife was at 11am :dohh: :dohh: So had to try to phone 5 times to rearrange job centre appointment and I kept getting cut off but its sorted for wednesday at 1:20pm.
And im scared to :sex: :blush: the othr day it was so tight and uncomfortable I dont want to do iet again :haha: any one else finding this?


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Dylan has a small obsession with the clock at the moment and is running round shouting "COCK, COCK, COCK!!!" Oh dear, I hope he learns to say it properly soon :haha:


----------



## Inge

wiggler :haha:
oh fell asleep with the ps3 pad in his hand last night. It was 430am when I woke up and it was stil turnt on and he was gripping it so tightly :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: My OH does that all the time too, I just turn the PS3 off and when he wakes up I tell him there was a power surge in the night and he should learn to save often and turn it off before he falls asleep. I'm evil :)


----------



## mummy3

:haha: Wiggler, my son does the same thing lol and now anja has taken to shouting BOOB, can't take em anywhere huh?!

Inge, sorry the jobcentre is messing you around hun, good luck for wed though:hugs: As for the sex, er I've been banned from it so not much useful advice sorry..


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

There is a HUGE clock in the town centre, I am dreading going into town tomorrow. Maybe OH will push Dylan and I will walk seperately :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

BIG COCK BIG COCK hahahahhaha :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## Inge

oh doesnt want to risk sex now :wacko: I still want it but I cant :haha: Im starving after all the running around but no idea what to have. 
MIL wants to sort out the wallpaper tomorow so thats something we have to do. Not sure if we'll be painting too but we have the paint ready anyway. Cant be bothered to do much as the bump is making walking and moving around so difficult :haha:
Last night I think Leo hit a nerve in my hip because everytime I led on my left side Id get a sharp pain in my hip joint and it really hurt. OH kept asking if the baby was coming cos I kept huffing and squirming :haha:


----------



## wild2011

i get that every night for a whlle it hurts and u dont know wether to move or freeze lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Inge, if OH doesn't want to can you not "self service"?


----------



## wild2011

self service and me = bleed and anti d in hosp :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: I recommended distancing also wiggler

Inge, hmm cake maybe? Lol yeah self service:haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I don't need to self service, I have nice dreams :)

Poor OH though, we have only done the dirty once since I got pregnant, I keep telling him he has had his annual service and he has to wait til next year now :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

wild2011 said:


> self service and me = bleed and anti d in hosp :rofl:

:rofl: that reminds me of a story from my uni days involving my best friend, the jolly green giant, her loser boyfriend and a trip to the hospital


----------



## meow951

Inge- I am finding things more uncomfortable and tight too. I had a look the other day and everything looks a lot more puffy :blush: OH has been brilliant as he would have it 2 x a day if he could but we haven't done it since January 22nd, day after our wedding :haha: I feel so sorry for him.

New- This is why i hate schools and colleges etc. They expect children to behave etc but they couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery. My sister is at college and got told by her teacher that she shouldn't have completed her work as she didn't have anything to do in the end of term catch up lessons!!!!

I have had a very productive day today. Spring cleaned my guinea pig hutches and did some gardening. I want to get it sorted before bubs arrives and i won't get much time to do it. Plus i think we've got a house inspection in a month or 2 and i don't want them telling us do this do that!

However, i am now knackered and my back is killing me so probably wasn't a very good idea at all. :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Work is over!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: 

twice infact,

philippa, were just going to do an internal ok :cry: have you had :sex: NOOOOOO not since i got pregnant. :blush: are u sure , yes!!! :blush: 

but i might have accidently on purpose over indulged with BOB, Bob who's bob? i thought u hadnt had sex.... i havnt! bobs my battery operated buddy! :rofl:

oh ok well we will give u anti d incase ne bloodsmixed with bubs. bobs certainly over indulged this evening :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww meow, have a nice rest hun, you deserve it :)


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - YAY!! :happydance:

Wild - :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:wohoo: 24 congrats! xx


----------



## mummy3

:rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Now to get paid until January to sit on my bum, well until Sam arrives anyway!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

omg wiggler, truly one of the most embarassing momments ever in my life lol


----------



## mummy3

:happydance: yay 24/7

Meow, go rest!


----------



## Wiggler

haha Wild, I can imagine!!

Well Dylan is now totally hyper, good thing OH is home to take care of him, I am far too sleepy to run around after him.


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> twice infact,
> 
> philippa, were just going to do an internal ok :cry: have you had :sex: NOOOOOO not since i got pregnant. :blush: are u sure , yes!!! :blush:
> 
> but i might have accidently on purpose over indulged with BOB, Bob who's bob? i thought u hadnt had sex.... i havnt! bobs my battery operated buddy! :rofl:
> 
> oh ok well we will give u anti d incase ne bloodsmixed with bubs. bobs certainly over indulged this evening :haha:

made me laugh so hard :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: leave you for 2 minutes and we got sex and vibrators on the talk again lolol

This Sky cabling lark isnt working lol I didnt know I had to turn on the RF outlets rofl... so before doing that I rewired all the plugs, couldnt get the plug out the back of the Sky box and so ended up trying to pull out with my teeth and the wire came loose and burnt my cheek :( so then I read the instructions and it said all I had to do was turn the outlets on lol oops! Not checked if they working upstairs yet or not, cant be fussed arsing about no more lol

I couldnt be bothered with lunch earlier but I had some dinner tonight :) Im so well behaved lolol


----------



## Wiggler

OH walked around the flat a min ago whining that its cold, WTH?!?! Its boiling, I'm sweating my head off, I'm starting to think this baby is half human half radiator :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

That all sounds very complicated new:dohh:

Lol yeah sex on the brain the lot of us:flasher:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: bob will not be making a re-apperance this pregnancy!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sex isnt on my brain lol.. for once! Not sure I'll be risking any more sex until fidget is here, we'll see lol 

I dont know how complicated it is lol.. turning on the outlets was easy as pie lol not sure if it'll work upstairs yet though lol

Lol |I often think fidget is a radiator too Wiggler lol


----------



## mummy3

Constantly hot here too, hubby keeps turning on the AC as well:growlmad:

Anyone getting alot of pressure down below very regularly?


----------



## Wiggler

I hope it works new.

OH is such a sweetie, he knows how tired I am and offered to make dinner.


----------



## wild2011

me mummy, !!

im freezing heatings on full


----------



## Inge

mummy- I just feel like the bump is hanging low and its dragging me down. I waddle around now cos it feels so heavy :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Nothing like that here, bubs has taken a liking to getting as high up in my ribs as possible :cry:


----------



## 24/7

My bump pressure changes, but I have been lucky so far and generally its quite comfortable, and I can still run and jump around the house like a loon. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I miss running, i haven't managed anything faster than a medium walk since before Dylan was conceived :cry:
Thats my aim after bubs is born, get fit and get my muscles working properly, I want to be able to run around the park with Dylan and bubs and play footie


----------



## mummy3

Ouch wiggler, I guess can't get it bothways, either huge pressure below or heartburn and sore ribs

Wild, how can you be cold?

I freaked myself out so much with the pressure earlier I went and cheked down below ( don't worry, clean hands short nails and know what I'm doing lol) and her head was right there. Omg, I know I'm engaged but still, creepy:haha: Thankfully cervix not open.


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully she will unengage herself and stay put for a good while longer hun!

OMG, one of my main fears in hospital having bubs is a midwife going to examine me with long nails. OUCH!


----------



## wild2011

they have gloves on wiggler so its likely to not effect u even with long nails lol. 

mummy im freezing its really cold here this afternoon xx


----------



## Wiggler

2hrs 40 mins left of eating time :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

RANT TIME - BAD LANGUAGE INCOMING!

Them fucking ****s have just banged down cos Dylan was crying, OH banged back up so they have come down shouting abuse through our fucking FRONT DOOR!!!! apparently they are recording us and we are being chucked out. GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!! I am so angry right now I am shaking!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummy3

Oh no wiggler, better get as much in as possible! I have my GD test tomorrow, so got to fast as well I think:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

:cry: :cry:


----------



## mummy3

WTH! Why are they being like that if they started it by banging down. Dylan's a toddler of course he's going to cry:growlmad: How's your OH dealing with it?:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Oh is fuming! It doesn;t matter if we did get chucked out, the council would HAVE to rehouse us, but she came down shouting "how dare WE bang on her floor" WTF?!?! So it's OK for her to bang but not us, and telling us to "shut our fucking kid up"?!?! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR skanky chav cow!


----------



## mummy3

She really is taking it too far now by coming down, can you report her now for harassing and threatening you? Seriously as well, why the hell does she think she's allowed to bang but you're not, dunno how you're staying sane hun:hugs:


----------



## wild2011

fecking idiots, id have shouted back, if ud quite banging down at us, u might have a leg to stand on... then add he's a child thats what they do,


----------



## Wiggler

I shouted that if they stopped I would stop and I am not prepared to gag my toddler. 

I am really fed up of all of this :(


----------



## wild2011

its seriously not on, im sure theres something to be done about it, but the systems are so stupidly grid locked its knowing ur rights from ur wrongs, id want to kill the stoopid cow bag!


----------



## Wiggler

We are ringing u housing again tomorrow to tell them how scared we are to live here now they have come to our front door shouting abuse


----------



## Inge

is there not an emergency out of hours number to phone?


----------



## Wiggler

nope :(


----------



## Inge

you could phone the police if their threatening you :hugs: people that do this really annoy me :nope: why is it ok for them to cause trouble but as soon as you bang back hell breaks loose?:nope:


----------



## Wiggler

the only threat they gave was that we would be chucked out, nothing against us, we aren;t going to bother banging back now, but we will be on the phone daily to housing now. Funny thing is, we have only banged back twice and once when they did DIY. I just hate the fact they came to the front door, I have anxiety issues as it is :(

I'm 30 weeks pregnant, I shouldn;t be going through this :(


----------



## Inge

wiggler - sorry your going through such a tough time. Pregnancy is not the time to be getting stressed :nope: hopefully if you keep on at housing they will have to do something to help you :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I hope so, but as nothing as been done to help us so far I'm not getting my hopes up. I can't see them moving us unless we get evicted or I pop out kid after kid, and I don't want either :(


----------



## Inge

why cant the people making the trouble be forced to leave? If the authorities see its all them and you are being model tenants why cant they be evicted? sorry if youve already explained but my mind is like a sieve :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

because they have been putting in complaints saying we blast music all night long. we don't look like model tenants, because them upstairs aren't thick, they are sly horrible scumbags.

We are ringing up the housing tomorrow to put in a complaint and to ask AGAIN for a like-for-like swap to a ground floor flat and a meeting with whoever the poor sod is who is dealing with all this. 

We are still waiting for the council to write and say we are back in the HomeMove list then I am going to the doctors to get them to write a letter to housing and the council saying living here is bad for my health, OH is doing the same


----------



## Wiggler

Feeling a bit better now I have calmed down. I want to play a game to cheer myself up but my silly netbook is laggy, I could probably still play, but the netbook would probably die, anfd I woud rather go without the game than my daily BnB fix! I would miss you gals too much if my netbook died :flower:

OH was teasing me earlier, talking about maybe buying him and Dylan a Mcdonalds for breakfast, how mean of him, I was not amused!


----------



## luckyme225

sorry your neighbor is being crazy wiggler. :hugs:

Lots of sex talk going on this afternoon ladies lol.

Our crib and dresser will be here on March 10th at the latest but we will see how long it takes for hubby to put it together. I need to put up our monkey walls decals but I'll probably save that for a day when I'm bored. Any nursery progress pics ladies?


----------



## Wiggler

All this nursery talk is making me very jealous, baby is going next to my bed for 6+ months then straight into Dylans room with him, we probably aren't even going to repaint it for a while either. 

I will be taking lots of pics of all the baby stuff we get and Dylans room when we have the baby stuff in there.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler fidget is in with me too! No nursery here! lol

Sorry the neighbours are being cows. Id ring your police contact from the last incidence and tell them that they have been down banging on the door and scared the hell out of you and Dylan. Get it all official on paper!

I had a word with Joshua, I dont know what it is! There doesnt seem anything that isnt normal for 7 year olds to squabble about. He said some of his friends wont play 'monsters vs aliens' when he wants to they only want to play WWE which he doesnt like so he feels left out. ... doesnt ring any warning signs with me! Ive suggested he ask if he can be a character instead of a wrestler, so they all get to play their games. Nothing jumps out from the classroom side of things. I just get the impression all the kids are winding each other up. Joshua is no angel, but his is a class of 16 kids, 14 of which are boys... there is bound to be some friction and boistrousness. Im not worried, Ive asked Joshua to calm down a bit in school. Told him playground and home is the place to be silly, and show more respect to the teachers, but in all honesty I cant see any problems... and i am the first to come down hard on Joshua if I thought for a minute he was being naughty.


----------



## wild2011

sounds lik euve got things well worked out hun, x

no nursery here yet either not till chloes out of her room, but i need to get the girls room done first so it can wait till dh has time. 

i cant be bothered to eat anything nothing takes my fancy at all :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I just had a crumpet! Joshua wanted them for supper so I put the last 3 in the toaster, then pinched one before giving them to him lol It was rather tasty :) 

Ive no idea if I got things worked out, but I sure as hell aint punishing him for something I dont know about, even the teachers wasnt clear just said he was distruptive. I'll leave it with him see how he goes for a few days and speak witht he teacher again end of the week. Ive told him I want a token for listening tomorrow no question.. I might also pass on some thought to the teacher about not fulling their part today!


----------



## wild2011

i would, they didnt hesitate pestering you and making assumptions about his behaviour! 

ive found something, a garlic breaded chicken portion stuck it in the oven, going to chop it into strips and have prepped lettuce vine toms and cucumber with some pickled beetroot. only thing i fancied whe i raded the fridge.

please tell me how 3 cold grapes have given me heartburn! its awful too xx


----------



## Wiggler

I hope there is no more problems with the school now hun, and wow, only 16 kids in his class, might have to send Dylan to that school, its 30+ round here :(

starvation mode now til morning, just finished a lovely cup of tea, was going to have a quick snack, but lost my appetite again, and knowing me I will end up waking up starving... going to have the drink at 7.30am, then they will steal my blood 9.30am then we are off into town to find a cafe for me to have a sarnie, then grab some shopping and take Dylan to the park to run around and see the birds. Then OH is ringing the landlord and police, and he will probably end up taking Dylan out for another walk so I can have a nap, I have been feeling so tired recently, really exausted.


----------



## Wiggler

:cry: while I was typing up my reply you are all talking about food... its making my appetite come back. You meanie ladies! Tut tut :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I had a garlic chicken for dinner earlier, with baked beans lolol 

Are you taking anything for the heartburn hun?


----------



## wild2011

i always feel exhausted when i come back form picking the kids up from school, so really i should pick them up, then have a sleep at 3.30 on the sofa while they sit quietly watching tv for a bit, even if its only 20 mins, i find it give me a real energy boost.most days they dont sit quietly tho so i dont get even 2 mins


----------



## wild2011

bottles of gaviscon, gaviscon chews and rennnies, does flfuff all ne more, usually the gaviscon clears it but it has stopped doing ne thing now. before ne one suggests glass of milk,..... i cant drink milk lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

oops sowwie!!! 

And yes only 16 kids its lovely. The whole school only has 60-70 kids lol Its like a village school in a town, and its packed with teachers and LSAs too. You have to wonder why they cant manage one boistrous lad there is so many staff to kids lolol


----------



## Wiggler

last time I attempted a nap when Dylan was playing quietly I woke up 5 minutes later to him trying to stick my glasses up my nose :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Maybe its time to try medication from the doctor hun, there are a couple of tablets you can take to prevent a flare up keeps the acids settled. Ranatidine and ozmawhatsit are safe in pregnancy hun, take them every day and hopefully it wont flare up.

I cant have milk at all, but it was the only cure the 2 times I had it.... 1 glass of milk = guaranteed stomach emptied into toilet... if you cant settle the acid, other option is get rid of it lolol


----------



## 24/7

Hope your taking your iron tablets wiggler.... It might help x


----------



## Wiggler

OH only got round to picking them up today so they've not had a chance to kick in yet :(

D'ya reckon that's why I'm feeling so tired then?


----------



## wild2011

they will only give me gaviscon! thats all they gave me with all of my pregnancies. :shrug:


----------



## 24/7

Most definately not helping!! I was anaemic for years due to my coeliac and I was sooooo tired, and I get abit weary now, but nothing like when I was anaemic x


----------



## 24/7

I take Omeprazole wild and it's amazing!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

But it clearly isnt working :( Speak with your MW ask her to recommend one of the others and try getting a prescription through her, indirectly sorta lol Both 24/7 and I had the ozmawhatsits and they seem to be working, I only had 2 bad flare ups, and one of them was when I totally over induldged so my own fault lol 

Wiggler - it might be, but 30 weeks pregnant and a toddler wont be helping either hun lol 

I got asked tonight if I was finially managing some sleep, so when i said no, why, they said I was looking really healthy and vibrant.. wooppeeeeee perked me up loads lol even if I am as tired as anything rofl


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, I'm so dim, I was wondering why I fell asleep on the sofa last night and why I had to practically hold my eyes open earlier, I never thought to connect the two :dohh:
If only it gave me the magical power to fall asleep quickly when I wake in the middle of the night :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Hopefully they will help wiggler - Did you get a number result for your iron? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Nopes, just a letter saying "I would greatly benefit from a Iron and Vitamin suppliment"


----------



## wild2011

ta girlies ill pester them and see if i can get something else, not holding my breath been with these doctors yrs and they refused ne ting else last time too lol. it is bad now tho and constant to the point i cant even bare drinking a glass of water cos i know it will make it worse


----------



## Wiggler

Pester them daily if you have to hun :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww wild its no good when you got to that state hun :hugs: crack you whip and pile on the demands. Id say buy them, but had to do that for my mum the other week as she had a flare up in Manchester and fudging nora the price.. £8.50 for 14 low dose tablets eeekkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 24/7

When you go to the hospital tomorrow see if you can get your actual score, I was 12.5, down from 14 at 8 weeks. And at my hospital they count less than 10 as low, and less than 8 as eeky I think she said. xx


----------



## wild2011

lol i would if it were closer wiggler lol, im skint at the mo too new, its all go and dh away so not got his wages either. :grr:


----------



## Wiggler

i'll see if I can get it :) Not sure if I will be able to as I'm just seeing one of the poeple who just takes blood, not a dr or midwife.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thats a ridiculous price for the riches of people if you ask me!


----------



## wild2011

im miss dh, i really want a cwtch. testing ur welsh here new :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

it is and i dont think sienna wud appreicate me spendning her bday prezzie money on mummy lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm nosy so had to google, I thought it would be a naughty word! But awww!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Your welsh is different to up here Welsh lol... isnt a cwtch a sws?? lolol

Is your greeen welsh dragon all set for tomorrow lol.. i found Joshuas rugby top lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler - all the naughty words are in English rofpmsl


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I gave up on catching up with you girls today, lol! We need some kind of cheat-sheet for important announcements, lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl.. lots of hormones today lisa.. ranting and what not lol you missed some sex and viabrator talk though lol BOB was out lol


----------



## wild2011

cwtch- cuddle/hug. siennas favourite word lol


----------



## Wiggler

Ahh yes, the introduction of Bob, that was funny :rofl:

Theres been lots of ranting (mainly by me :haha:) sex and naughty talk, and the usual food chatter :)


----------



## wild2011

it had to be in today new, she took it in, thwy have the prize assembly tomorrow so shall see how she did, thought they loved it phewwww. theyve got their welsh rugby tops to wear tomorrow and then wednesday welsh celebration meal. it is 2 choices........ welsh beef burger and chips, or leek and potato pie, ill let them be dinners for that both want flipping burgers lol.


----------



## wild2011

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww bob, hes retired needs new batteries, and in the sexy pants drawer, but i only use the granny pants drawer at the mo. hes got pritty dimante on tho :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

How weird, our kids meal is Wednesday too!! They having Welsh lamb roast dinner I might go in myself lolol The dragon looks cool.. hope it wins :) I forgot to buy him a dafodill :( hope the school have some to buy lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

OH is in a bad mood at the moment, I asked him to do the washing up and apparently thats me having a go at him and nagging. :dohh: I swear he is more hormonal than me :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow a sexy panty drawer too?? I dont even have a friend like BOB never mind a dfrawer dedicated to him and sexy panties lololol Although I do have a 'friend' for my needs... and no batteries too lololol


----------



## wild2011

right oh to wiggler :grr: :grr: get on with it or ill buy u some pink marigolds :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

im afraind my dh wud live off bj's when im pregnant hes got a thing about :sex: once bumps here. so i tell him to sling his hook. :rofl: 

i often get rudely awaken when hes had a drink, usually by a dick in the back :lol:


----------



## lisaf

lol @ the sex talk.. my poor DH has been so deprived... first due to me being nervous until the first tri was over... then my pelvis hurt so bad, then we DTD once and a series of other things have happened.
Lately, its been over 2 weeks since we've even KISSED... he has a stinking cold sore and I have never had one in my life so when his flares up, we just don't kiss. Its never taken him this long to heal (who wants to kiss scabby lips anyway :haha:).
I really really miss kissing him though! Once he's able to kiss again we may try to DTD again.

I think my issue is that my sex drive was not that high to begin with, and TTCing just killed it off completely.


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: He is doing it now, his face looks like a smacked arse! 

I have some lovely sexy undies, shame I haven't been able to fit in them since Dylan was little :haha: They are retired and hidden at the back of the drawer behind the granny panties :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: oh dont get me craving sex lol.. my doctor said it might not be wise till Im better lolol


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO Wild, when OH decides to wake me up like that, his poking device gets a sharp slap and I roll over and start snoring again, that is not the best way to wake me up :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

theyll have moldy crutch hun good excuse to treat urself, or just buy crutchless ones next time :rofl:

lisa i know the feeling. :huugs: and dh also has a scabby lip at mo good thing his away or id be pulling faces at him, ive never had one either and not gunna let that change.


----------



## new_to_ttc

If you never had a cold sore lisa hun stay away from him lol.. its not safe for baby as he wont have the antibodies or something or other. Ive never had one, but Joshua got one other week was hell keeping him at arms length :(


----------



## wild2011

new dont go getting the horn on me! i dont lend out BOB, :rofl: but possibly perhaps i could be persuaded if he comes back fully charged and clean of course :rofl: 

i almost said something even more so crued just then but have buttoned it re that :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: mouldy crotch!!! lolol 

omg fidget is on a wriggle misson ha ha ha soooo funny its like he is waving his arse at me I can just see a big lump shifting side to side lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol what could be more crude?? ha ha ha I got the tools just not the health rofpmsl BOB is safe lol


----------



## wild2011

sprout is doing similar and wont stop :lol:


----------



## wild2011

somethign to do with back poking and that being appropriate timing to let rip :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

My little monkey is asleep, not surprising, he/she has been awake almost all day kicking and punching me and finding new and even more uncomfy places to shove the bum!


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> somethign to do with back poking and that being appropriate timing to let rip :rofl:

:rofl: lolol :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Grrr, I moved to the bedroom cos I was sleepy, now I'm in bed I'm waking up! No fair!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I didnt get the Sky working lol so still no tv upstairs for me lol I refuse to ask a man for help, it can not be that hard damm it lol


----------



## wild2011

why did he poke u in the back and wake u up LOL ur just sulking cos u cant eat pesto and pasta at midnight tonight :rofl: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: meany!!! lolololol I was trying so hard not to mention food, especially as I am actually munching lololololol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

I think its cos this bed is soooo uncomfy, we really need a new mattress, this one is lumpy and horrible, hehe if its not OH poking me its a spring digging into me :dohh:

I'm still off pesto, but I would kill for a hot buttery crumpet right now, or a big fat pran salad baguette, or a Mcdonalds... mmm food. OMG, its so long until tomorrow morning!


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i laugh but this will be me soon, and i wont be ammused :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had a hot buttery crumpet earlier ;) lol I fancy some toast now mmmmmmm lolol... oh I got proper munchies I just had some pocorn also lol 

This is how I get my calories, eat like a queen once a week then I have plenty in reserve lol


----------



## Wiggler

Is it just me or is this site suuuuuper slow atm, I've just had to open it in another browser so if one is too slow I can switch to the other (yes, I am a BnB addict)

Mmm, I think I will be dreaming about food tonight. YUM!


----------



## wild2011

its slow :grr:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh mine is super slow too thought my laptop was just winding down for the night :haha: 

When i fasted I woke really hungry at about 5am, but after a short while it passed and then I didnt get hungry til long after the test. It'll be ok hun, just need to get passed the waking up stage xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Glad its not just me, I thought my silly netbook hated me :haha:

Luckily I can't stand eating within 2-3 hours of waking up so I should be OK til about 7-8am, but knowing I'm not allowed to eat will just make me want to eat. And I just remembered that the sandwich shop I was going to use to get my sarnie after my bloods are taken has closed down :( They did the best sarnies ever!


----------



## wild2011

oh dear hun, well all the best for tomorrow, dont worry ill mkae up for ur empty stomach with a full english, or maybe some toast and marmite with a yummy cuppa, mcdonalds brekkie sounds nice too. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :lol: only joking lol

night ladies im off to bed xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

dont forget to put a subway in there wild for your own indulgences lololol

night hun xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, I'm just going to sip my water for breakfast and think of all the yummy food I can eat after my bloods. And of course my lovely Lucozade for brekkie :)

I'm off to bed too, hoping to read a couple of chapters of my book, it's never taken me this long to read a WoT book before! 

Sleep well ladies and hope all the ladies in America are having a wonderful day x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

night hun xx


----------



## luckyme225

I'm excited to say everything we need for baby is already here or officially on its way. So happy that we don't have to buy anything else, woohoo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

That's great lucky!

Wow, I read a million pages. Lovely bumps and :sex: discussions. Grrrrrr to all of you for talking about all of this food. I am constantly hungry and having a hard time planning meals for the GD. I have my class on Friday morning so I'll be more prepared then. They'll give me meal ideas and a monitor so I can start checking my blood sugar. In the meantime, I've been following some online tips to balance carbs with proteins. 

Can't believe I am 30 weeks today. How crazy!


----------



## Wiggler

lucky - great news, it must be such a relief knowing you are fully prepared now!

Bizy - Yay for 30 weeks! Sorry you are having such a hard time with food hun :hugs:

I am not amused, Dylan got out of bed at 1am and decided it would be fun to run into the lounge and play, then got up at 5am, OH stayed laying on the sofa which really annoyed Dylan so he started kicked doors and the heaters making such a lot of noise, I to go in and tell him to get his lazy arse of the sofa, keep Dylan entertained or I would be ramming clothes on both of them and shoving them out the front door :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Hey Bizy - I'm starting to think I should eat more GD-friendly.. preparation for breastfeeding since I don't want my kid to develop my horrible eating habits :haha:

Had a breastfeeding class tonight.. very encouraging stuff, lots of info etc...


----------



## Wiggler

mmm, food...

Still AGES until I can eat, I'm putting by Lucozade back a little bit as Dylan has an appointment at 9am, so not drinking it until 8am then bloods stolen at 10am.


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, I threw up my breakfast again this morning... 2 times this week that I've lost my breakfast (this time I didn't eat such a big breakfast and skipped my fish oil capsules since I thought maybe I overate or the capsules caused it... nope..)
kind of getting bitter about this... sickness is supposed to be first tri only damnit.. thats what they told me.. who do I sue over this? :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa, have you tried eating a bit later in the mornings if you can, I feel so ill if I eat too early so have had to push breakfast back a few hoours which really helps.

I actually hate OH right now, I was coping fine without food, and then he decided it would be fun to toast some cinnamon and raisin bagels and now the whole flat smells yummy and I NEED food!! NOOOOOOOOO. I have told him he is buying me whatever food I want after I have my bloods, I don't care if it costs him £10 for one sarnie, it's his own fault for being horrible and teasing me with food!


----------



## Wiggler

OK, I'm actually going to murder him, he came in wafting the smell from the bagels, telling me how he was going to have some crumpets with cheese spread on them, and some crisps, and did I want some? :cry: 

Must resist the urge to run to the kitchen and eat all the crumpets to myself... :rofl:

ETA: It's now 8am and I'm having my Lucozade breakfast, OH is still teasing me wiith food, he may not survive the trip to the hosital! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :)

*drum roll*............. ladies i think I had some sleep!!! I woke about 10 times BUT between that I think i actually slept lol I feel semi human! Ive also got a picture on the TV upstairs.. fuzzy but a picture lol cant get the 'eye' to work yet though so its stuck on cartoon network pmsl Just need to tweak some wires for the picture then work on the remote thingy and jobs a good 'un who needs a man!! Paahhhhh!!! Also spoke to the school, told them I couldnt find anything alarming with Joshua and i think she just needs to be more strict to rein him in, although he had a stern word from me to tell him to settle down in class so she shouldnt have more problems.

Told you today was going to be better! lol Although I got a urghhh tummy this morning and some cramping but pregnancy stuff I can put up with lol

Well Wiggler will only have 30 minutes longer till she can eat - wonder if her OH is still alive? :haha:

Lucky great news about being so organised, bet its a huge relief :) Bizy not long till Friday hope they can give you more meal ideas. I think once you find the right balance it starts to fall into place. Lisa glad the BF classes were so informative for you. Sorry you're still being sick in the morning, unfortunately you were misinformed and its not a 1st tri only event lol


----------



## 24/7

First day off and the builders move in next door and the place is vibrating and I can hardly hear the TV. :growlmad:

Bad night sleep here, it seems to be getting worse by the day.... I just can't seem to relax once I get into bed, and then I get restless legs, itchy everywhere and just feel wide awake?! :dohh: xx


----------



## wild2011

im itching too, driving me mad. x


----------



## 24/7

And I can't stop it wild, ARGH!! And after being a quiet all day, baby went mad as I laid down in bed as he doesn't like me laying on my left, but I'm not comfortable on my back in bed, only on the sofa when I'm more upright - Monster child!! xx


----------



## wild2011

lol , least no more work now so u can try and cathc up with sleep etc, if it wernt for the builders :grr: i couldnt get up this morning, and sienna cried all the way to school and was walking so in the end i had to carry her on top of my bump, aching now, might let her go in the puschair till its wamrer its been sooooo cold the last day or so and when she gets cold shes miserable x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww 24/7 how annoying!! :( Hopefully they wont be noisey for long!!

No tips on the sleeing thing, I think my body was so exhausted last night it just gave up lol I bought loads of new pillows yesterday and just put them all on my bed so I could have them all round me so where ever I tossed and turned to I had pillows lol but other than that I dont know what to suggest. Lifting your legs on a pillow might help the restless legs, and an antihistmaine may hel the itchyness hun. 

Ive been downstairs and turned the TV to ITV lol so least I havent got cartoon network while I faff about with it pmsl, got the picture a little better, but I think i might need to purchase better connectors not sure. The remote isnt working because i just discovered the Sky eye should have a red light on it, which it doesnt lol so for some reason thats not working. Cant be the wiring or I wouldnt have a picture pmsl


----------



## 24/7

Ouchy!! :(

Wild, I think you said you were FF - Are you using either C&G or SMA? I can't pick between them. xx


----------



## 24/7

New can we have anti histamines? :D I have bad hayfever atm, which is waking me up really early, so fixing that would help loads!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning wild, brrr its been bitter cold again hasnt it :( Dont blame the little lady not wanting to walk, I wouldnt either lol


----------



## 24/7

Views on this please.... Its the cheapest crib I can find, as I'm wary of the fabrics of moses basets with my coeliac. xx

https://www.mothercare.com/Pure-Cri...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes we can mostly definitely have antihistamines. Over the counter ones are perfectly fine, but my doctor said in regnancy they arent as effective and Im on a low dose prescription only one which he said is fine. He also said I can increase the dose but I was way to paranoyed so trying to cope without. I had different allergies which need to be treated all year, but they are safe!


----------



## wild2011

ive used both in the past, no problems with either, my deciding vote will be on which one my local corner shops sticks in the ready cartons for conveniance, will go take a look later actually, i find theres always the odd time when ur short and a trip to the local shop is needed . i know mine only stock one brand. used sma with chloe she was a big baby, and had to move her onto the one for hungry babies early, and sienna was cow and gate and she was tiny and still is but never cried between feeds etc. and didnt need the hungry baby one. both r good though, so maybe see which one is more widely available locally.xx


----------



## 24/7

Whats the drug you take, as in the name? :D I'm excited now, and OH will be overjoyed to not have to hear me sneezing and blowing my nose from 5am onwards!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

i lvoe that 24 i was telling my mum id like, it but be aware cribs are smaller than swinging cribs, so for a little bit more u cud get a swinging crib that will last a little bit longer, i love it tho and said iwant one even though ive got baby beds coming out my eyeballs lol


----------



## 24/7

Off to the corner shop I go. :D Also, if you use cartons, which I think we will until he gets a bigger appertite, can I sterilise all six bottles, pour in the milk and pop in the fridge and take out and warm as feed time arrives? xx


----------



## wild2011

ive got stuff from gp was advised not to use over counter ones but we all already know what my doctors r like lol


----------



## wild2011

i do 24 though i bf all of mine till they were on bigger feeds and then i was using almost a carton a time and chucking waste but i will be doing that this time hun . xx


----------



## 24/7

Oooh, will compare sizes when I go and try and have a look at one at the weekend. :D I just feel abit nervous of a moses basket material, and I don't want it making me poorly, so its out of the equation. :p I have a big Mothercare order to make of all our last essentials so will order this if I like it in the shop too. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

its lush i am very jealous, i should sell all mine and get it lol dh would kill me tho


----------



## 24/7

Ah excellent wild, thank you. :D I know its more expensive but I'm going to go with cartons anyway. But now I think about it, surely its more hygenic to store it in bottles than just the carton open in the fridge anyway!! FF is a complicated thing it would seem!! xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Fexofenidine (sp)... comercial name telfast. I can have 180mg, but only taking 120mg atm. But i was on Certerizine 10mg before that (available over the counter), i just didnt find it took away all the symptoms. Personally dont like Loratidine, but it is the non drowsy option, but certerizine doesnt make me drowsy at all. 

I used SMA with Joshua, but he wasnt on formula for long he wasnt partial to milk lol but I found he wasnt sicky or anything when he did have it. If I have to move from BF to FF again I will use SMA, but I agree they all so similar if C&G was more available here id switch, but Morrisons is my local shop on the doorstep and sells both lol


----------



## 24/7

Thanks for the encouragement re crib wild. :D:D
And will ask MW on friday about pills, but I soooo need some!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i thought once you open the cartons they had to be used within an hour? God i dont remember its so long lol.. wouldnt it be cheaper to use the powdered milk though. If you make all 6 bottles at the same time its not that time consuming really, then there is no real wastage as you make the feeds to the ounces the baby drinks.


----------



## new_to_ttc

doh!! twice I forgot to open the link and reply re : crib! It looks lovely hun! I didnt know swinging cribs were bigger, thats something worth thinking about to get as much use as you can for the cost.


----------



## 24/7

This bottle feeding lark is complicated!! With the powder they say now you have to use boiling water and make up each feed as you need it, and can't store it, and I can't break the rules as I'll be too flappy, but it sounds awful for night time feeds?! But powder is cheaper, most definately!!

The liquid can be stored in the fridge for 24 hours, as long as it isn't in a bottle than has already been drunk from. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

oooooooooooooooo thats bull!!! lololol You make the bottles from cooled boiled water and it lasts 24 hours in the fridge in a sterile bottle! Wow they dont half produce some crap lol Where does it say that 24/7?? Women have been making feeds for donkies years and always stored it lol. Its totally unreasonably to make a feed in the night that way.. you shouldnt use cold water or boiling water so you would have to wait ages for the boiled water to cool, and you couldnt boil before bed and use that in the night as it would be too cold and clump the milk. Rubbish rubbish rubbish lol I can categorically tell you if I FF all 6 bottles will be made at the same time lol


----------



## 24/7

And this is how I get so confused. :p xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies, i just wanted to stop by and say hi! WOW your all so far along, i cant believe how time has flown!!


----------



## BizyBee

Just stopping by to say hi before heading to work. I also haven't been sleeping well the past week. From 11:30 to 4:00 or so, I sleep really well. But once I wake up to go to the bathroom, I haven't been able to fall back asleep. My mind won't stop thinking and it's so frustrating. It's hard to keep up lots of energy at work on only a few hrs of sleep. There's no real reason for it. The baby's kicking doesn't bother me, my back is fine and I'm relatively comfortable, no itching, etc. :shrug:


----------



## meow951

hey miss zoie! Time certainly has flown, it's crazy. Hope you're doing ok x

24/7 & new- I've read that as well. The recommended way to do it now is to boil the kettle. Let it cool for 30 minutes then make the bottle. Now who the hell is going to do this every time baby wants a feed? They would get in such a state. A lot of what i've read is that they say to let the kettle cool so you don't burn yourself. Plus sometimes it can wreck the bottle if you put it in too hot.

24/7- If you are flappy about things then i would suggest one of these methods. Either boil kettle, add hot water and make the bottle up. Then cool down by running cold water over the bottle until its the right temp for baby to drink.

or i have read that some ladies keep cool sterile boiled water in the fridge. Then when it comes to making a bottle boil the kettle. Add half boiling water to the powder to kill bacteria (i.e if making 4oz add 2 oz of boiling water) then add the other half of cool water and itll be the right temperature.

Hope that makes senses lol Although many ladies make bottle up before and store in the fridge and their babies are perfectly fine. You just have to do what works best for you.


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya ladies, just popping on quickly before I get tidying.

OH survived... just about. He was evil and bought Dylan some choccy buttons and a pack of wotsits for being such a big brave boy at his appointment and waved them in my face before my blood test. As soon as that blood was out of my arm I ran out of the room, over to Dylan and may have stolen some of his choccy buttons :rofl:
I also marched OH to M&S to buy me some yummy posh snack food, had a wrap while we was out and have a yummy pasta salad waiting for when I feel peckish again. Not sure how long it will be until I find out the results, hopefully its not too long.

Got back and realised we left our keys in the flat so OH had to go downstairs and climb up from downstairs garden to our balcony which luckily I forgot to lock last night, he is like spiderman!

Dylan started screaming as soon as we got in so OH has gone back out to town to calm him down, he is absolutely shattered, got him a few pressies in town though, 4 books and an art set from Poundland :)

Rightio, I'm off to make the lounge look less like a bombsite and more like a nice place to relax, I'll be back later my lovelies, hope you are all having a lovely day so far x x x


----------



## wild2011

new they changed it a while ago hun bottles should never be made up and stored in advance, it changed between having leila and sienna and they are really quite funny about it! its either make it from fresh one at a time or frsshly boiled water bottle them up and once cooled in fridge, u must only add formula as urt about to use it, they sell formula dispenser tubs now so u take a bottle of sterile water and the powder seperate, the liquid formula can be stored in fridge in sterile bottle for longer, it is more conveniant i will agree. xx


----------



## wild2011

meow951 said:


> hey miss zoie! Time certainly has flown, it's crazy. Hope you're doing ok x
> 
> 24/7 & new- I've read that as well. The recommended way to do it now is to boil the kettle. Let it cool for 30 minutes then make the bottle. Now who the hell is going to do this every time baby wants a feed? They would get in such a state. A lot of what i've read is that they say to let the kettle cool so you don't burn yourself. Plus sometimes it can wreck the bottle if you put it in too hot.
> 
> 24/7- If you are flappy about things then i would suggest one of these methods. Either boil kettle, add hot water and make the bottle up. Then cool down by running cold water over the bottle until its the right temp for baby to drink.
> 
> or i have read that some ladies keep cool sterile boiled water in the fridge. Then when it comes to making a bottle boil the kettle. Add half boiling water to the powder to kill bacteria (i.e if making 4oz add 2 oz of boiling water) then add the other half of cool water and itll be the right temperature.
> 
> Hope that makes senses lol Although many ladies make bottle up before and store in the fridge and their babies are perfectly fine. You just have to do what works best for you.

theres some confusion here u can make as many bottles as u will use but only store the water in fridge do not add powder till u need the bottle, either warm the bottle then add powder or add the powder then warm it vice versa. theres no need to boil the kettle each feed, do 6 at a time cool and store and take powder dispenser with u if ur out xx


----------



## 24/7

I've decided, I'm going with the pre made formula, and going to make up six in a go and then store in the fridge - It seems to be the easiest thing to go while he is feeding little and often, and then can see how we feel when hes bigger re powder - Thanks girls. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

just posted re that in ur journal lol, ill use the ready made ones more too for conveniance.


----------



## 24/7

When I pop out in abit I'm off to see what the little local shop do, but if not the little Waitrose nearby does all of them. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Bleh, just finished blitzing the lounge, I'm pooped


----------



## wild2011

hey wiggler put ur feet up, ive had monster bh for couple of hours very regular and took my breath right away had to breath right through them and now have very rosey flushed cheeks. hmmmmmmmmmm glad gone for now x


----------



## Wiggler

You put your feet up too hun! Glad the BH have gone away :)

My pelvis is so sore, baby decided my pelvis makes a great pillow while we were walking to the hospital :dohh: 

Dylans appointment went great, she said she was shocked that Dylan needs glasses already, we have to go back in July, hopefully his eye will have made some improvement by then, but she did say it turns at quite a large angle :( 
He had a HUGE tantrum when we left the appointment, we are meanie parents and took him away from the box of toys :rofl:

I treated myself to some Raspberry Leaf Tea while I was out, now gotta find out when I can start drinking it, I think its about 32 weeks, but not sure.


----------



## mum2beee

Sorry a bit off topic but does anyone have the quinny buzz 3?

I am still undecided between buzz 3 or sola. 

Thanks for your advice x


----------



## hopefulmama

I got the quinny buzz 3, but i have also never used it with a baby in it. I like it because it has a chic and svelte design and is very mobile which is good for parks etc.. its def easy gliding.


----------



## hopefulmama

So happy right now, my dr agreed after consulting with my dr in ny that i shouldn't take the 3 hour test. Wooo hoo, proves a valid point that you shouldn't always agree to everything the doctor tells you if you have a funny feeling and without presenting the facts to them. Ugh such a relief.


----------



## Wiggler

I still can't get Dylan into the new pushchair to try it out, so have to make do with putting a teddy in it and pushing it round the flat :rofl:

I really hope the carseat fits in my mums car, I will have to buy another one to live in her car if it doesnt :(


----------



## Wiggler

Great news hopeful!


----------



## hopefulmama

Thanks!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its no wonder people get so confused with guidelines when they change them lol... sleep on front sleep on back ... I'd have premade my feeds with powder pmsl Although storing water in the bottle is half as easy indoors, heat it like you would then add the milk, but in all honesty I dont think its a guideline I would have stuck too, but can understand it from a new mums perspective.

Hopeful great news on the test!

Wiggler glad dylans appt went well and hopefully your results wont take too long. Mine were back same day.

Wild hope the BH have eased off hun!!

Hiya Zoie!

And nope no Quinny here, sorry!

Tv still isnt working but wheb I came up to do it I may have fallen asleep pmsl Im never going to sleep tonight now lololol


----------



## Wiggler

Glad you had a sleep hun :)

I wish I could go to sleep, but OH and Dylan just got in from town and dylan is NOT in a good mood, apparently he was screaming in every shop they went in :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh dear! lol kids huh! lol

Im so going to regret sleeping when it comes to tonight lol


----------



## luckyme225

Happy 30 weeks Bizzy.

Great news hopeful.

I'm so tired, I think I'll try and fit in some nap time today. Hoping this week goes by quick, I have an ultrasound on Friday to see how things are going since I'm high risk.


----------



## new_to_ttc

good luck Friday hun, hope the week flies passed!


----------



## hopefulmama

Today I am going to a pilates class, yesterday i was walking around all day shopping like 6 hours of walking and it was all out doors, was a lot of walking haha. I havent done pilates in over a week and feel super lazy and unhealthy, need to get back to it. When i don't exercise i feel so lethargic and know how much better it is for me and the baby to keep it regular, just hard when you really don't feel like doing it haha.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Shopping is evil!! I did hours of it over the last few weekends like stupid morning starts to late afternoon finishes! I hate shopping lol


----------



## 24/7

Ah shopping, I love it. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: Just seen my star sign on FB (someone has it posted to their wall daily not me lol) I just read it lol.. anyways yesterday it said I was going to have a good day and have the love and comfort of an older man dear to me.. hmmmmmm not even close... Today it said Im going to be showing my active said, though my brain would be working hard Id also be displaying it physically lol..... yeah with my eyes shut curlled up in bed lololol


----------



## 24/7

Enjoy new. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I did lol.. until Im moaning later that I cant sleep lol

I just read a friends status saying their baby is due this month... then I realised Fidget is due NEXT MONTH! Arghhhhhhh scary Mary lol

Oh I best start thinking about collecting my child from school lol Then embarking what can only be described as the Tuesday chaos lol No rest for me once I leave this room rofl


----------



## wild2011

hopeful thats great news hun.

new- i changed with the guidelines but i think that was just by pure chance i too was like well it was fine for leila and chloe blah blah blah but i can understand the powder deterierating and curdling to an extent so i figure it wont do ne harm, and i actually like the powder dispensers they quite cute and nifty lol

i just got in from school run ( did it really slowly) bh had stopped and eased, and now im home with feet up ive had a few more, though not as intense as earlier, ive drunk stupid ammounts of water and have done nothing. bluh x


----------



## hopefulmama

Thanks everyone. It's really a relief. It's also disgusting how my doctor office here operates, drives me crazy nothing i can do though besides take what they say with a grain of salt and use my own judgement calls when i feel they are needed. The main reason I stay with them because they are the only doctors that deliver at the hospital i wanted to deliver in. So i have to deal with them, luckily not too much longer though.

How many women who already have kids, tried breast feeding but couldn't? Ie, not proper latching, low supply etc?


----------



## Wiggler

Some and Dylan just had a peek through the books we got from poundland for him, they are fab, he adores them and for £1 each they are a bloody bargain, he is a bit old for the books I got but I am going to get him loads more then stock up and get some for Xmas pressies for the baby :)

Not sure what to do at the moment, OH and Dylan have gone out again, I might pop upstairs and see my neighbor (not the evil cowbag one)


----------



## Wiggler

Well, went upstairs and she isn't in, oh well, I'll just sit here and enjoy listening to the radio, I finally dusted it off :)


----------



## mummy3

Sorry for vanishing yesterday, the hubby cracked his manwhip and said i had to do some work for his business:coffee:

Hopeful:happydance: Thats awesome news, well done hun!! With bfing, there is very few cases of woman actually being unable to feed outside of medications. Low supply is very very rare alot of women just underestimate how long a baby needs to be at the breast and how to get a good latch. It is very tough going for the first 2-3 months but it does get to the stage where its super easy and baby is on and off in a matter of 5-10 minutes. 

Wiggler, your OH is mean! Hope you enjoyed all that yummy food:hugs:

24/7, antihistimines are perfectly safe, only thing to be wary of is they make you soooo sleepy so be sure to be at home lol. 

Wild those braxton hicks sound painful, do you think you should get them checked out?

New, eek it is scary the thought of our LO's all coming soon! Do you think our group will all come across to the parenting threads or will everyone disappear after babies get here?

Well, I need go drink that drink in a min, but probably completely buggered it already as forgot was doing it and had 3 cupcakes in the night then porridge and a twix bar for breakfast:dohh: She did say could have light breakfast though...
Also have all the other tests so going to be gone awhile, should hopefully find out the plan for delivery:thumbup:

Ooh found out that this hospital has a spa thing where they come up to your room and do treatments :shock: I'm pretty sure I wont want a manicure while pushing but you never know :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

https://www.shc.org/Medical+Services/Maternity/Maternity+Services

This is the hosital if the link works


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- that's totally fab about the spa stuff. Maybe after you push you'll want your last pamper for awhile and get a nice mani/pedi while you don't have your kids around etc.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going to be sticking around after bubs is born, you lot can;t get rid of me that easily :haha:

Bloody hell! That hospital looks like a hotel! I would be scared of messing it up with all the messy birthing stuff :rofl:

Good luck with the tests hun :flower:


----------



## heyyady

Hopeful, I was unable to BF my daughter after 3 1/2 weeks because she was allergic to my milk- poor little thing literally screamed for those first few weeks! We finally got her switched to an expensive formula that worked and she was a changed babe!

Wild- Sounds like you need to go get checked, hon. Mine didn't even take my breath away but come to find out they were real contractions not BH!

New- I'm just as lost (or more) as you are with the new trends and recommendations for everything- my kids are 14 and almost 19, things have CHANGED! lol I'm going to be doing what feels right with my girls- to hell with the rest of it!
I can't believe how soon my girls will be here- 9 weeks is nothing- and that's providing I can keep them in there that long!

Mummy- Ummm, your results may be a little off with those kind of snacks! :rofl:

My grandmother is doing better- sort of- she is in heart failure, but is now more comfortable and alert. We (The family) made the decision to move her home when they give us the ok and get her set up on hospice. The rest of the family is in from Arizona and southern Ca, it's still just so very frustrating to SIT here and not be there. But I know this is where I have to be- it's all about Rochelle and Charlotte and keeping them warm and safe and IN.


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- So if medication is really the only reason women can't breast feed why do so many opt not to knowing all the benefits for themselves and the baby?

Heyday- wow that's crazy, i've never heard of that! I am glad you got that sorted out though. how are you doing with everything going on, I read about all you went through and my heart goes out with you health complications and your grandmother.


----------



## heyyady

aww, thank you- I'm doing ok- just trying to adjust to this bed rest BS. The highlight of my day has become my shower! :lol: At least I have my Dr appointment on Thursday to look forward to!


----------



## hopefulmama

When they say bed rest, does that mean like only to go to bathroom, shower and get food in kitchen? Or can you leave bed for like a couple hours? I am not sure if you work, but if so how does your job deal with it?


----------



## Wiggler

Some women give up BFing early through lack of knowledge, some women just aren't comfortable with the idea, some can't due to poor or no supply etc etc

I gave up after 6 weeks as I didn't know that babies fed like crazy when they went through growth spurts, so lack of knowledge on my part, I honestly thought I wasn;t making enough milk, I cried my eyes out when I gave him that first bottle of formula, and felt guilty as hell when I found out what he was doing was normal when I joined this site.


----------



## hopefulmama

Aww wiggler i am sorry! At least this time you've educated yourself on the matter and now know what to do. So hopefully you will be successful. FX


----------



## heyyady

I'm a housewife- so all good on the work front, not so much on the cleaning front- Hubby ordered me a housekeeper to start this weekend and he and the kids have been trying :)

I am on modified bed rest which means I can get up to pee, shower and grab a quick bite (Although, my husband is a cook and has taken over in the kitchen so I don't have to do much in there, just poke microwave buttons!) and I can go from the bed to the couch to the recliner. As long as I'm keeping VERY low key, they're letting me still have my shower on Sunday and I was able to go visit my grandma last Saturday, I just had to stay in a wheelchair and not be wandering the hospital. I'm hoping to get another release to go see he after my Drs apt on Thursday- We'll just have to wait and see what my cervix is up to and that it hasn't shortened too much more.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hopeful there are many reasons people dont BF. When I had Joshua i was so panicing about what if I couldnt do it right etc etc that in the end it was better to FF because he'd not have got a food feed with me worrying anyway. Plus its not easy. FF babies can settle into a routine of 4 hours quite quickly, BF babies are fed a lot more regular than that. Plus its very painful (so I here) at first and this can take its toll on any new mum who is up all night on demand feeding. It may only be a small minority of people that physically cant BF, but hates off to those that admit they emotionally cant BF, it takes courage especially with some of the MWs so on the case. Its every mothers choice, and its a shame all MWs dont realise that. BF needs time and commitment. Daddy cant get up in the night and do a feed, not until you are producing enough milk to express anyways, you cant go out without the baby for the first few weeks as they will be demand feeding. Its still really taboo in places to BF in public so that makes things more difficult. Wow im even managing to talk myself out of BFing here lolol Im willing to give it a try this time, but I will not struggle and i am happy to FF if I have to.

Hey Im glad your grandma is settled a bit hun :hugs:

Mummy, you snap that man whip how very dare he lol... it would be nice for the group to stay together in parenting, and watch the little ones get bigger :)

My friend is having some family difficulties. His mam really isnt well. i spoke to him last night and he was a mess and had to go, but of course Ive been so worried about him. His mum lives near the swim baths, and I just came out and there was a note on my car saying, 'Im OK babe, G xx'.... why oh why does that note make me worry so much more??? I should be seeing him later, hopefully I will. I do wonder if i wont because he is with his mum and he doesnt want me to worry if he is a no show (we not meeting just us, we just normally in the same place at same time tonight lol) but Im so worried he isnt ok :( Why cant a man look after a mobile phone? i dont know how many he had and lost lol It would be so much easier lol


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks Hopeful, I'm really hoping to be able to breastfeed for a lot longer this time :)


----------



## hopefulmama

new- when you were panicking etc, like about going out in public and being judged etc and not feeding enough, why not breast pump in advance? I am only asking this because i plan on breastfeeding at beginning then exclusively only pumping the last month or so. I only want to BF for 6 months. What is it that make ones not emotionally be able to breastfeed, aside from the lack of sleep and constant feeding? And daddy can get up in the middle of the night to do it if you pump a bottle or 2 before bed. That's where I am lost on this. I am not asking to be condescending, it's really just to know more. so please don't take offense as i know text via the web can come off the wrong way.


----------



## Wiggler

Pumping isn't as simple as just getting a few bottles before bed, you have to make sure you have a good supply first, and you are never able to express as much as a baby can get out of the breast (I once got 4oz from a session, but normally just got 1 or less), some people are unable to express at all, and you also need to wait 6+ weeks before offering a bottle to avoid nipple confusion, thats if your bubba will take a bottle at all. 

Bubs not taking to a bottle well is one thing that scares me, I know how much OH wants to be able to feed bubs once my supply is good and I can express, he will be heartbroken if he can't join in with feeding, but he is aware it could happen and is being a sweetie about it.

I'm also terrified of feeding in public, the looks and comments from some people would shatter my already low confidence, I've already planned our summer days out though and they all include somewhere private that I can BF :)


----------



## wild2011

hopefulmama said:


> Thanks everyone. It's really a relief. It's also disgusting how my doctor office here operates, drives me crazy nothing i can do though besides take what they say with a grain of salt and use my own judgement calls when i feel they are needed. The main reason I stay with them because they are the only doctors that deliver at the hospital i wanted to deliver in. So i have to deal with them, luckily not too much longer though.
> 
> How many women who already have kids, tried breast feeding but couldn't? Ie, not proper latching, low supply etc?

i have so far.. 

baby 1. 6 days then stopped big baby + low supply = unhappy baby and mw insisting i switch to formula.

baby 2. successfuly bf for 6 months exclusively, she was a teeny tiny baby and was very content on my low supply...though her gain was low and very slow even for a bf baby.

baby 3. latching problems, nipple problems, really bad supply, pn depression, and felt a failure, 3 months of trying & combination feeding & lots of advice support and help from various bf clinics was advised ot stop for babys and my health..... she lost so much weight it was unreal.:cry:

baby 4= ff from birth, 3 young kids + baby + school runs and a dh that works round the clock is hard going and ive been depressed cos if it before, have been advised that ff would prob be better for me., i intend to enjoy it! 

deffo give it a go tho its such an amazing bond wen it works and id say 90% of the time it does, :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

Is anyone getting killer backache? I'm soooo sore :cry:


----------



## heyyady

first off, people who look and comment should be hung naked in the town square!

They say is takes an AVERAGE of trying 8x to get the baby to take a fake nipple- some kids take it first try and some take monumentally longer, but don't give in! 

I plan on BF until they get teeth- but am being realistic about the fact that there are going to be two of them and supplementing may be unavoidable. and I'm really not sure how expressing will go since I'lll already be pulling double duty...


----------



## wild2011

mummy as long as they dont get closer together ill leave it for now and ring for advice if theres any progression


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Is anyone getting killer backache? I'm soooo sore :cry:

yes :thumbup: had midwife today and Leo is led head by my right hip bone and bum out towards my left hip sort of curled up. She had to take measurements a few times as last time I was 28cms and today it was 27cm :wacko: but then she got 29cm at a push and reckons he's really snuggled in so thats why im not showing much. Found heartbeat straight aways as always :haha:


----------



## wild2011

hopefulmama said:


> new- when you were panicking etc, like about going out in public and being judged etc and not feeding enough, why not breast pump in advance? I am only asking this because i plan on breastfeeding at beginning then exclusively only pumping the last month or so. I only want to BF for 6 months. What is it that make ones not emotionally be able to breastfeed, aside from the lack of sleep and constant feeding? And daddy can get up in the middle of the night to do it if you pump a bottle or 2 before bed. That's where I am lost on this. I am not asking to be condescending, it's really just to know more. so please don't take offense as i know text via the web can come off the wrong way.

expressing is hard hard work, lots of people dont manage it, and barely enough for bottles, on the other hand some do. if it were that easy id have expressed and continued combine feeding along side formula top ups with my last, :flower:


----------



## wild2011

glad app went well inge, he being naughty already lol :) i get backache too wiggler xx


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful, try not to express for bottles until after the first 6 weeks, this gives you time to get your milk supply up. Don't leave it too long after this to introduce the bottle either or your LO may refuse it. I'm guessing the main reasons people don't bf aside from medical reasons are they just dont like the idea:shrug: Cant really answer for anyone else.

There are a few myths, 1 being a bf baby will not sleep through as soon as a bottle fed baby, this depends on the baby not the feed. My eldest slept through at 2, youngest at 6 weeks both fed exactly the same way. 2. You don't need to flash your boobs to feed, 4 years of bfing and not done that lol.

Theres so much pressure to feed in certain ways in different places, like genereally in public its more acceptable to bottle feed, whereas in hospitals im told its more acceptable to bf. I found in the NICU the opposite where they kept giving formula against my wishes. All you can do is make your own decision after lots of research and keep an open mind:flower:

Wiggler, after seeing it, it has made me a million times more determined to cover it in birth mess :rofl:

That drink was rank, although they didn't seem to have a problem with my breakfast:haha: Will see what results say.

Hey, glad your grandmother is doing abit better, hope you get another day pass to visit again:hugs:

Wild just take it easy, prob best to leave bob in his drawer:winkwink:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hopeful I was very young when I had Joshua, well I was 20 lolol and I was worried Id not be good enough.. the public thing does not bother me at all, 2 fingers to anyone who cant deal with it - BUT there are other people who do not like the looks and stares etc. Ive read you shouldnt start expressing for 3-4 weeks, and that is a long time for a new mum on demand feeding to cope with. also expressing isnt as easy as it sounds, and in my experience through friends and family, expressing was as painful and took so much longer than actually BF. i dont think its a case of sitting watching TV expressing between feeds, if only lol Dont worry, I know written text doesnt always come out as intended. I guess feeding a baby is a difficult choice which ever way you do it. Im giving BF a try this time, I feel more emotionally stronger to do it, I also know FF did Joshua no harm so Im not worried about the health benefits if I have to swop. 

Wiggler my back hurts, but Im not sure how much is injury and how much is pregnancy lol 

Glad your appt went well Inge hun!

Wild how did Chloe;s dragon get on in school today?


----------



## mummy3

Inge, thats one tucked in little guy, glad it went well.

New, you're so right about expressing, I know the "rules" but never did do it myself, much easier just to feed directly.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I wont even be entertaining expressing. Its not something I am planning on needing to do lol Im ok about feeding in public, and there is only me for the night feeds anyway lol It will mean I cant leave fidget but I dont plan on anyways.

You might all think this is far fetched, but for weeks whenever Joshua speaks Welsh to the bump fidget gets very active. i assume its just the sounds he recognises to be different, like he will recognise my voice etc... anyways, Joshua just said good night and went to squeeze the bump. So i said ssshhhhh he is quiet for a change leave him sleeping so mummy can rest, and Joshua giggled, and spoke Welsh to the bump saying good night etc etc then went to bed giggling... now fidget is on a rollercoaster mission!!!! Arghhhhhh lol


----------



## wild2011

when i bf leila for 6 months i once managed ot express half an ounce in 6 months! omg they dont bother to tell u that, lol

in fareness the ones i ff slept for 6+ hours between feeds, leila bf would go 2 hours tops between feeds, but was very quiet and didnt scream for feeds like the others did. and thought ff can be more hassle to some, sterelising,making bottles, and feeding them is far less time consuming than bf and anyone can do it .( in my opinion with a brute of kids to look after) 

if i were to get up with this baby and feed during a growth spurt for 1hor-2 hours my kids still have to go to school and dh cant wip his boob out and feed for me while i get ready lol so the ff is practical for my family. if i had someone to take my children to school, and dh didnt work such long hours id try at bf again in a flash. theres so many pro's and cons on both sides , 

most importantly, a happy mummy= healthy baby. xxx


----------



## mummy3

You're right wild. Also should warn anyone bfing that a preemie will feed alot, they are on a constant catch up mission for the first few months.

Now, lunch here was eggs, chocolate and pepsi:blush: Would an apple counteract this?

new, its not just you noticing this, whenever my son talks to Eilidh she goes mental. Daddy and sisters don't have the same effect though lol


----------



## Inge

whats everyone elses fundus heights? I know mine is normal but everyone seems so much bigger then me :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

At my 30 weeks appt my FH was 35wks lolol Yawn yawn they still saying he is small.. go figure lol


----------



## wild2011

mines was 4 weeks ahead last week :rofl:

new- she came 3rd from 64 kids :wohoo: ( both yr 2 classes) 

mummy- glad sum1 who bf can agree wiv sum1 whos chucked the towel in, defeated as i may be i take my hat off to those who do it successfully, i love the way they promote it nag about those that dont do it BUT never ever tell u how many try and fail, i understand in many cases its in the mums head or she just feels uncomfortable but it think deep down theres too much pressure, if there were less pressure theyd prob be more bf babies!


----------



## mummy3

Inge as of today mine is 28cm at a push:flower:

Just got call from hubby, perinatology is tomorrow at 2pm:happydance: Lol got kids all at pediatrician in the morning so going to be fed up of doctors.


----------



## wild2011

new if u were 35 weeks at 30 weeks how do they figure hes small!? that would indicate hes big! infact very big not that ur bump alone would suggest otherwise..:rofl: unless they didnt measure u accuratly!!??xxx sometimes i wonder if they do these things with there eyes open at all, or heads on back to front lol


----------



## 24/7

New, Sam just loves his Daddy!! He can e asleep for hours, Daddy gets home and he goes crazy!! xx


----------



## wild2011

going to measure mine, im a pro at it these days see if hes grown more ina week lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay! WTG Chloe :happydance:

I am so fortuneate, both times I have had prochoice MWs and they have discussed BF and FF equally and ive been able to make my own mind up.


----------



## mummy3

Couldn't have said it better wild, they should just let women get on with it, make there own decisions and then support them! I know how lucky I was to be able to bf so easily for so long and I loved it, but I have had friends struggle so hard and friends who started out ff. None is the easy option, lol nothing easy with a baby:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

My MW (who measures me) says no way is he small, but I see another MW and the consultant on alternate weeks and they insist I have no bumpage and that he is considerably small to the average. My MW has plotted my FH on a centile chart and told me he is fast growing off the chart, he is something like 98th centile lol Although she said it doesnt mean he is big, but no way is she concerned that he might be small. the growth scan will answer any questions i guess.


----------



## mummy3

New, do you think maybe consultant was looking at the chart backwards? :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lol, winding is ten times harder with a ff baby, i am really looking forward to being able to ff feed from scratch without pressure ir guidance i dont want and without having to worry about if i can manage it or if i cant etc etc.my mum is one happy lady also, to see i wont be getting upset or overwhelmed by it. 

and the iq crap about bf to ff in my eyes is a load of bollox -do excuse but none of my kids are any worse off than the other, none of them get very ill but actually the exclusivly bf one cant fight fevers or temps and ends up in resus go figure! i think a child will be however intended in life regardless of whats fed. :hugs:


fund height, by me is 1.5 weeks bigger than last week rofl, so would make it just over 32 now xx


----------



## wild2011

new i never had a mw promote ff, however after problems as soon as ive switched each have said im so glad you did, youll be urself in no time and bubs will now start to gain weight at a healthier rate, also said they have to promote bf first as with formula companies here, they have to promote bf before there own product.


----------



## wild2011

i dont know why i ever feel guilty really i have friends who have 4 kids and who have 7, and have never ever so much as tried to bf, and actually i do think sometimes why wouldnt they even try, so i must be pro bf to an extent :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl.. think the consultant was looking at my fast disappearing ass ;) lololol Seriously though I do find it hard to understand how 3 people can come up with such vastly different numbers! When I look at my bump i feel huge, although I dont feel its grown much since Christmas, but its way bigger than I had with Joshua. But then I look at bumps on here and my friend who is a week behind me and they are all so much bigger (except mummy3 lolol) so I guess my bump isnt so big as it feels. I take the measurements lightly, he has been spot on with growth in all his scans, and I have another in a couple of weeks which will answer the sizing question.


----------



## 24/7

Coeliac is one illness that is meant to be prevented by BF.... I was BF, and both my brothers were FF, and I'm the one with all the health problems?! 

I will do whats right for us as a family, whatever that may be at the time.


----------



## wild2011

thats the right way to think 24, and hun im with u re the bf one being ill, it can go both ways but some people wont hear it and are ademant its not true. 

each to their own! xx


----------



## wild2011

lol new, if i took a foto of my ass ud piss urself, its gone, no where ot be seen, my friend has to push sienna to school or hold her wrist link so i can hold my jeans up, ove gone down 2 clothes sizes in the last 2 months, and now i need to again lol,


----------



## heyyady

I've never had them measure my fundal height- I don't know if it's because it's twins, so will be HUGE no matter what? Or maybe because I have an ultrasound every other week so they know the size of the kids?


----------



## wild2011

yer yours will be measured that way, xx how r u feeling>


----------



## mummy3

Lol new, he sounds like a perv:haha:

24/7 bfing didn't help my sister, she still got coeliac. I have a bowel disorder too and I was ff. Out of my 3, I have 1 with asthma who also has an IQ off the chart (measured at 155 but chart only went u to that), 1 who has dwarfism and a form of autism (again needs more studies to find out exact gene problem), he also has kidney problems but cold and allergy wise is sooo healthy. And #3 is lactose intolerant:wacko: So bfing doesn't fix everything, sure it defo does help but its not a miracle worker.

Soy formula is meant to be good, thats what my sis had.

Anyone going to donate some bumpage here then, I feel like a fraud:haha:


----------



## wild2011

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ive got plenty to share ne one else want sum too? :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Someone donate ass too please:cry:


----------



## wild2011

wud u like some pubes or belly hair to go with that!??? before i attempt a trim cos its hard work with this bump! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

no ass to give sorry my ass is urm not there ne more, :lol:


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: if I need hair will just take some of hubbys, he's half bear


----------



## new_to_ttc

Mummy help yourself to mine lol.. afterall you wanting the boobs too might as well take the package rofl Im keen to see what dress size i am now i lost my weight lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl no ass here either, well not a lot left lolol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: thought it would be nice of me to offer, i really must get a trim, :blush: will hack away at it, should be able to make some sort of opening b4 dh makes it back in a few days :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

good thing bob has a white stick :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild!!!!!!!! lolololol white stick :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

he can use it to fight his way through the undergrowth, or should i say overgrowth!

ps wiggler wen ur back have fun catching up :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

i'll be needing a feather duster if I dont get some attention soon lololol It feels like ages rofl


----------



## new_to_ttc

Where is she anyways.. maybe her OH is hedge trimming for her lolol


----------



## wild2011

have u got cobwebs!? 

ive got furballs :rofl:

i can put my hand on my heart and say ive not had sex since i got pregnant and i also have not used bob since i got pregnant, (no bob didnt get me pregnant) lol

only foreplay and thats only been to shut dh up, i quite fancy some when he arrives back where ive missed him, but it would be over in about 3 seconds where ive deprived dh, so no doubt bobs debue is momentary :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Wow than you guys sooo much. This is why I asked because regardless of all the books etc you can read, hearing first hand what people went through is very helpful and gives me an idea of the bumps that are along the away and different situations i could expect. 

Hey- I agree, i think people who judge breastfeeding are c*nts and have their own issues to work through, one exception though. I used to have brunch every Sunday at this very upscale place and the same lady would come and was also always sat next to me every week, well she knew her every sunday routine, her baby was probably a year or older and she would nurse in this very hi brow restaurant and she'd make a mess and the baby was quite big, it just was an odd situation that i think knowing what your going into every week you could avoid.... cause she'd do it right when she sat down, if thats the case why not do it right before you leave your house because clearly this was not a newborn. You know what i mean? Maybe i am just ignorant on it, but seemed like there could've been solutions to this.


----------



## wild2011

hahah at hedge trimming,


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:

Ive not had :sex: since Valentines!!! :(

Is bob safe at this stage? lol


----------



## wild2011

hopeful glad uve found first hand discussions useful, just keep an open mind, dont expect too much of urself and accept it sways both ways and that it can be really hard for some people and a walk in the park for others, i hope ull be successful at whatever u choose for urself and that u get all the support u need! xx


----------



## wild2011

new should be safe at ne stage but i wouldnt be able to reach id have to squat on him :rofl: seriously after hospital experience before never ever again lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Squat on him... omg the images!! lololol Maybe DH could guide bob after he has finished, and you havent lol


----------



## hopefulmama

New- I use bob's every couple days of days... no problems here.. i have sex w/dh about 5x a week and that isnt doing it for me right now, i need more hahahaha 

wild- thanks! ya my biggest fear is that i wont be able to, but i keep telling myself either way will be OK.


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: dont go there new, dh despizes bob, and has chucked my stash away year after yr over the last 10 yrs, however this particular one i own at present , he found about 6 weeks ago and one night whispered in my ear is bob good, so i faked snoring and never answered :rofl: think hes come round to him, but im not sharing hes my pet lol


----------



## wild2011

hopeful try to keep positive, if it doesnt work out, formula and bottles etc are only a stones throw away, just do not beat urself up about it i beg everyone not too, i made my self soooooo ill with my last for feeling a failure. especially after feeding my other lol so well. xx


----------



## mummy3

Oh dear hopeful, yeah by 1 you can defo feed em at home:wacko:

New, valentines is nothing:haha: Lol you guys think a bob would be safe for me too? Its no sex, but bobs dont produce sperm:winkwink:

Wild, you and I have 4 kids a piece, there is a very good chance a bob could get us pregnant :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol 5 times wouldnt satisfy me either lol I dont have a bob :( maybe should invest lol I am always bursting of frustration when i see my man lol... god help the poor guy when the dr says Im ok to play away lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: people catching up at some point will think we are nuts lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

not nuts, just sex deprived lololol


----------



## wild2011

dont try the squat at home people, not with a bump like mwah hahahah


----------



## mummy3

Wild, maybe get one of those kits where DH moulds his own , then it attaches to a vibrating thing and hey presto a bob made of hubby. Might scare him a bit less. Is very messy though:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl mummy wont ask how you know about these things lololol


----------



## wild2011

i seriously dont see him agreeing, bet he should learn to pace himself i wouldnt need the damn thing then, though he blaims me and says he cant help it i do it to him! i wont go into the time i put viagra in his coffee! hahahhahahah


----------



## hopefulmama

men are full of excuses arent they?


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:

You can get bobs that can be used on your own, but also can fit on him for when we women drive them to early retirement in the evenings proceedings lolol so he still very much in control lol


----------



## wild2011

that wouldnt float his boat either, he likes his manhood too much, and besides most bobs are smaller than him, and im not having one fo them hugeeeeeeeeeee things ive got enough to handle here lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Not to be tmi, but i have a great selection of toys... i like options and i def like the ones that go on him that vibrate.. makes it double the pleasure.. though mine has an issue with those fitting on his so it doesn't always work as planned.


----------



## heyyady

sex with hubby and ANY kind of orgasm has been forbidden around here- you should have seen the look I gave Dr when she said that! :lol:


----------



## hopefulmama

no wild, they are like a ring that goes on his member that has like a bullet or animal of some shape that vibrates on your clit.. wow this convo has gone xrated haha

hey and mummy- there were concerns briefly when i was around 19 weeks that i had a low placenta and they said if when i came abuot at 26 weeks and it was still low i'd have to stop having sex, masturbating, oral sex etc because arousal of any kind relaxes the cervix too much. so no orgasms. not sure if that helps you mummy. luckily mine finally foudn its place and i didn't have to go on the regiment


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i know what they are hopeful ive had some in the past and hes not interested maybe i should stop feeding him and ironing etc until he agrees :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

hey im on no sex atm :( I hope it wont last long I have needs ive gone from all the time to zero in no time at all arghhhhh lol


----------



## hopefulmama

wild- haha well im assuming he's well endowed, as is my dh. he doesn't like the things because they don't fit and cut of circulation, so i understand his point, but they are sooo good. I have this wireless remote control butterfly thing that you wear under your clothes while out, well one night we went out for dinner and my husband thought it was so funny, and took way more enjoyment out of it by screwing with me and kept turning it on all night. i felt like an idiot, and was ssoo mad. so he got punishment and had to wear the dreaded vibrating ring thing...


----------



## wild2011

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww hun ,lol i still cant believe ive not had any since coneiving, and dh reminded me that ima lways like a rampant rabbit when bubs is about 3 weeks old and begging him for some action lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: hopeful thats funny!


----------



## new_to_ttc

how soon after can we get going again?? its been so long i forgot these important things lolol

Hopeful that sounds like soooooo much fun lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Everything i read says at least 6 weeks?


----------



## heyyady

what I was told is that sex relaxes the cervix and orgasms cause contractions- so we're looking at WEEKS of no sex- I feel bad for Hubby, but really it's ME I'm worried about! at least he can take care of things! :lol: I'm gonna start humping doorknobs at any minute!


----------



## new_to_ttc

but foreplay is ok right??? lolol


----------



## heyyady

New- I would assume so- I just can't go that route, it only makes me mad!


----------



## heyyady

6 weeks is only for Vag birth, Right??? I'm thinking more like 2 to let the stitches heal!


----------



## wild2011

lol at humping doorknobs :rofl:

it varies hopeful, if u dont have any work done down there most will as soon as they stop bleeding but mine varied, and i started having sex at different times, however id have 2-3 weeks of being gagging and dh firmly telling me to wait lol


----------



## hopefulmama

ya 6 is for vaginal birth... I dunno, i see myself probably putting an extra 2 weeks on that so going for 8 weeks, with all the trauma to my lady bits of popping a kid out. No need to rush that haha.


----------



## wild2011

ud be suprised how tight things feel even at 6 weeks i felt like a virgin


----------



## hopefulmama

I've read a lot of peoples comments and asked some friends and they said its not the feelings, its just that everything looks a bit off down there for while and to avoid using a hand held mirror to check it out because then you will never want to have sex because it soo different looking that before.


----------



## wild2011

turn the lights off! rofl and it does look different lol, but the good news......u cud have 10 kids and it wud stay looking that way lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Ughhh the terror. I love the way it looks down there now... it's really unfair all the things we have to endure emotionally and physically and men get to stay the same. assholes


----------



## heyyady

Yeah, but as men get older their balls hang down to their knees! :lol:


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: i got to be fair my dh has never passed ne comments and he wud still be at it day and night if i allowed lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: hey so true


----------



## heyyady

66 days til my scheduled!!! I'm going to print off a calender I can check off the days on!:happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama

till your scheduled what?


----------



## mummy3

I go on school run and miss everything:haha:

Hey, yep went and rang:blush: No orgasm of any kind, big meanys lol.

Wild, lol longest we went after giving birth was 11 days, was actually slightly more painful after the c-section.. # kids in and things still feel the same here, although hubby still hurts abit. Tmi, but what do you ladies class as too large, hubby is defo bigger than the bobs (except the homemade one:winkwink:) so maybe that has to do with why sex still feels the same.

Hopeful, whatever birth you have remember the lube, its hormones more than anything else that make you drier.


----------



## heyyady

Cesarean - So, providing I can keep them in there, only 66 days to go! I can do 66 days...


----------



## wild2011

:wohoo: hey, 63 days till im term, i wonder if ill go over , if i have this one as early as chloe then i could only have 53 days omg thats scary lol


----------



## hopefulmama

wow no fair, why do u get to get them out 3 weeks early?


----------



## hopefulmama

Wait i am lost, now wild says 63 days for her.. y does it say 84 to go on your ticker?


----------



## wild2011

lol mummy things still feel the same and some times feel tighter, maybe they over stitched after chloe :rofl: dh is big and it hurts quite a bit , ive got used to it, but while im only wiht him, im not worrying about things down there, if he still manages ot touch the sides and make me say ouchiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeee then i cant be that big lol


----------



## wild2011

hopeful till term ur term at 37 weeks, the chances of ur baby coming in ur due date are very very slim!

i suprisingly had one on due date, i dont know how though lol, and one overdue but also one at 36 weeks. all naturally nobody forced them out lol. im not counting down till due date im going till term cos u then have a 5 week gap wen baby could arrive, x


----------



## mummy3

Hey:happydance: Thats not long to go!

Hopeful, I guess twins get taken out early? I know when I was scheduled for Anja it was at 36 weeks, as I had 2 previous premature births, lol got to 33 weeks and they did rush job in the end.


----------



## hopefulmama

got it, ya i forgot your considered term at 37 weeks.


----------



## mummy3

I think I have the only hubby in the world who actually wants it to get bigger:wacko: I'll blame it on overstiching too lol


----------



## wild2011

so as long as u dont go into pre-term labour hopeful, ir baby could be here in as little as 65 days! :wohoo:


----------



## wild2011

lol mummy


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua got close to due date lol 39wks+6 lol

No way am I counting to to term thats way to close lol... what 39 days or something ha sod that lol


----------



## wild2011

lol u never know new


----------



## hopefulmama

Well its the length and gurth... i would say big is 8 inches and 3 fingers wide.. sorry thats my rough measurements of my dh.. i've had bigger before him and that was pointless,, not much you can do when things are that large. I once was with a guy who was like as thick as my forearm.. i have small arms, but thats still pretty big. I couldn't walk days afters.


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## heyyady

My best friend is 7 foot 3 inches tall and has a 13 inch penis that's as big around as a coke can- It's actually a problem for him and he has MANY girls walk away and won't even try! 

And I'm having the girls 4 weeks early at 36 weeks because they are mono/di twins (sharing a placenta) and the risks are too big to leave them in for that last month.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya no joke, that was like this guy i'm talking about, he was more like 10 inches and th width of my arm.. i was very intoxicated when this happened, so when i woke up i was like "omg wtf did i do do to myself and what was i thinking???" I had been dating him for a few months, and we had fooled around but i kept avoiding sex then i guess the vodka gave me courage... stupid things you do.. well after that i tried it again but i couldn't bring myself to it, i felt so bad... he was a model and SOOOO hot and had such a beautiful body, it was torture.


----------



## wild2011

fracternal twins hun?

thats normal round here too msot twins here r born at 36 weeks.

i had an x, who had a penis the size of my little finger, and i have very short think fingers, so shrink urs by a centimetre and ull get a rough estimate and that was full size! i stood and laughed at the poor guy lol


----------



## mummy3

Omg 13 inches :shock: That brings tears to the eyes. I have trouble with a 9/10 incher.

Hey, did you take clomid or something to conceive twins or do they run in the family?


----------



## hopefulmama

Oh wild, thats sad.. i've never seen a guy smaller than like 6 inches. That was a bit small for me.. I guess i'm a size queen haha.. 7 and up only...


----------



## heyyady

Not fraternal- identical- they share a placenta. I have new pictures, too- just have to get one of the kids to upload them for me :lol:


----------



## wild2011

dope yep i got u now lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wild! Joshua's dad wasnt very well endowed but i always felt i was satisfied... then me and 'my friend' lol (gonna start calling him OH i think lol) had fun and blow me.... I have never known sex like it, Im hooked and cant get enough. Size really does matter!


----------



## wild2011

i never bothered having sex with him, i t was a joke my little fella will be born with a bigger willy than he had :rofl: shame was such a nice guy and worshiped the ground i walkied on, infact still does i see him around and i know hed jump if i said hey im single again wanna take me out, and his loaded but im sorry a twiglet would give more pleasure least it stays hard


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- no help, all natural :) Twins do run in my family on both sides, but they are all Fraternal (2 eggs being fertilized with 2 separate placentas) which is the only kind of twins that can be hereditary. I lost a set of fraternal twins last summer. (Also natural) These two are Identical (One egg splitting into 2 babies with the same placenta) and just a happy little fluke :) My dr says there are no statistics to even compare it to that I got pregnant, naturally, with two sets of twins, back to back, one fraternal, one identical, and only 21 days between MC and conception! These two little sweeties are SUPPOSED to be here! That's why I have every confidence I can keep them in til May!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild!! awwww poor guy he cant help what he was given lollolol


----------



## hopefulmama

Yea it does!!!! me and my DH briefly separated in 09, and omg i was hanging with this model guy (yes i love models, they're pretty and nice to rub down their lean muscle bodies) and he was quite possibly the best sex i've ever had. we'd spend a week in bed and it was pure heaven. He was LARGE down there and knew how to use it verrrry well. That and his looks was all he had going for him.. god just thinking about him makes me excited... ugh he was so beautiful and soo yummy in bed ahh...


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i know bless new, but liek u said size does matter :rofl:

thats a luvly story,hey. :cloud9:


----------



## mummy3

Hey, thats just awesome, must be a million to one! Cant wait to see pics:flower:

Wild, oh dear that poor guy:haha: 

New, if you guys are exclusive he is defo your OH!


----------



## heyyady

I had a one nighter with a guy who was barely as big as his thumb- but OMG did he know how to make up for it in other areas! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: mummy, think how bad id feel right now if it were him i settled down with and had 4 kids with, hed have to screw my belly button and even that hed get lost in :rofl: i was just thinking of him in the future honest! :blush:


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww hey :hugs: thats lovely, so sorry about your loss xxxx

Ive never wanted sex like I do with OH, I cant get enough lol mmmmmmm just thinking about a week with him mmmmmmm Id have a bokini body like your avatar in no time hopeful ha ha


----------



## hopefulmama

Wow Hey thats crazy! It's really amazing. Not many have that.


----------



## wild2011

and not many have that body hopeful! :lol:


----------



## hopefulmama

HAHA I changed my avatar because it is how i want my body to go back to. Positive reinforcement.. Keeps the good thoughts.


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah he has the full package, the foreplay is as good as the sex lolol oh no no no told you earlier not to get me wanting him while Im on sex restrictions lol


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful, he sounds gorgeous, my hubby is younger than me and soooo fit ( ok in my opinion) he looks a lot like John Barrowman, except slimmer and the american accent:cloud9: Lol american accent was exotic when we met. He has no idea he looks so good though, one bonus of getting him while he was still a teenager:haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

Wild thanks, I worked really hard for it. Well sort of, I keep my diet in check and did a lot of pilates.


----------



## wild2011

haha mummy, can we stop talking about hubbys and oh's i cant see mine even if i want too :( lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

My guy is older than me, and constantly wonders what I see in him but OMG he has a body to die for and did I mention the sex was great lol


----------



## wild2011

u look amazing hopeful! x


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: wild think ear sex from scary movie


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- My husband is very exotic.. he is like a younger antonio banderas, has the accent too.. a lot of people say that and he gets stopped on street a lot.. well he did before he recently cut his hair. let me see if i can find a good pic of him.. in all the pics with me he looks like an idiot. The guy i was talking about in the story was french/italian but had a french accent.. ugh loveed it, always spoke to me in italian though..


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah hopeful you look amazing!!! 

Im going to sexercise myself a body like that when fidget is here lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Wild- thanks, lets hope i'll look like that again. Cuz now i have cellulite which i didn't pre pregnancy.


----------



## mummy3

Lol all of us getting wound up and frustrated and most of us can get any:haha:

Wild:hugs: My DH is flying away on business at the end of the week, so I'll be lonely with you


----------



## new_to_ttc

That 39 days is looking so favourable knowing the things I can get up to after lolol 

Hey Wild your DH will be back soon hun!!


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- John Barrowman? truely??? Don't let him out of your sight! Yummm! lol


----------



## wild2011

was going to upload photo to here but cud never delete so will put link to my photo bucket lolhttps://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l573/wild2011/010-1.jpg

my naughty bunch, tho dh doesnt look very disireable on these shots


----------



## new_to_ttc

You have such a gorgeous family wild!


----------



## wild2011

super chuffed with how clean my carpet still is hahaha


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful, Antonio Banderas? Lucky lady!

Hey, yep seriously, will have to get a pic of him when he's back:thumbup:


----------



## mummy3

Yep one gorgeous family wild,:cloud9:


----------



## hopefulmama

he'll kill me if he found them.. but lets hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## wild2011

u wanna see what i look like seen as u never seen an ugly mug shot, i no wat new looks like and sasha and hopeful lol wanna put a name to a face?


----------



## wild2011

cheeky smile u have hopeful, do u have that remote control toy in when pic 1 taken? :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

I'll do face to a name but will have to wait till this evening so hubby can download it for me, be prepared to be scared:haha:

Hopeful, does look like Antonio, but wow you look incredible!!


----------



## hopefulmama

he has really pretty lips.. well obviously the main ones are mine.. but his are large and pinkish.
 



Attached Files:







n506285035_335964_1401.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummy3

Wild :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

wow, I couldn't even begin to catch up from this morning. Seems like you ladies have been having a good day though haha.


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah wild come on lets see your mug shot!

OMG dont think i can do these BH sitting down for a minute, bloody hell lol *and breathe* lol


----------



## wild2011

thats me :haha: no bob in site :rofl:

powt in pic 2 has given me hamster puches, i dont normally have them honest lol
 



Attached Files:







me sienna.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 11









mee.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mummy3

You ok new? Hope the excitement isn't getting to you too much...


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: new breathhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hopefulmama

yea he looks like a younger antonio.. i love it. His hair used to be longer and he reall did then. 

Cheeky? haha no vibrating device.. just was pregnant in pic and in a bad mood. 

sure lets see.


----------



## wild2011

i guess well have to take ur word for that! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah I just typing stood up lol they were ok before i could multitask sat down with them lolol

Hiya Lucky :)

Wild you look lovely! How big are your eyes!!


----------



## hopefulmama

wild- i totally expected somehting else... so funny.. u look great.. huge tits! and pretty eyes!!!


----------



## wild2011

urm im 2 sizes of bra bigger since that pic :rofl:.... wat did u expect? lol
 
urm everyone says i have big eyes lol and tits mwahahah


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes not how I pictured you either lol.. and I wasnt going to mention the boobs lol


----------



## luckyme225

wild- love your eyes!! so pretty!


----------



## wild2011

:blush:


----------



## hopefulmama

wild- i thought u had darker features because of your kids pics and for some reason were older. dunno why.


----------



## mummy3

Wild :shock: come on share the boobage!

Seriously, wow you are stunning hun. Expected you to look older though, guess I'm jealous lol.


----------



## wild2011

im only 25 :rofl: 26 just after sprout due, dh older than me, and he has dark features as is albanian, girls are like him in so many more ways they all have big eyes but all brown eyes and mine r blue boooooooooooooooo would love my little man to have blue eyes but wont happen lol x


----------



## hopefulmama

wild i thought yo were in your 30s.. jeez 4 kids under 26.. shit balls


----------



## wild2011

boobage shared - consider it done mummy x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh i thought you were older lol sorry! Im 28 in a few days... soooooooooooooooooooooo close to 30 its not funny lol


----------



## wild2011

shit ballz ....:rofl: they were good balls, they delivered :haha: yes i know 4 kids at my age lol, but im done and dusted now have bene married 9 yrs september..got married wen i was 17 lol

dh is 34 this yr :lol:


----------



## mummy3

Lol hopeful my mother had 5 by 27:wacko:

Wild, you may well get that boy eyed boy, my girls both have blue eyes but little guy got my green ones. Lol I wanna see 25 again, will be seeing 30 soon:nope:


----------



## new_to_ttc

if you going to have a big family might as well start young and enjoy them all growing up while you are full of energy :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua has huge brown eyes, I have deep blue eyes lol


----------



## hopefulmama

wow. sooo young. I got married when i was 18 but not to my husband. to someone else hahaha, that lasted an entire 6 months. i ran off to europe and got hitched, to none other than, a model. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## heyyady

I'll be 38 in May, so I don't want to hear it!


----------



## wild2011

yer that was my thought too hun x


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha my OH is sooooo much older lol I keep him young rofl


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: hopeful u really do like models lol


----------



## hopefulmama

me and dh both have brown eyes, but mine are very light brown and are green sometimes.. so im hoping maybe ours will have his skin tone with green eyes... pretttyy


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya i do... I should've started a modeling agency with my roster of x's hahaha


----------



## wild2011

:haha:

ok ladies thanks for an entertaining evening i shall take my puppies off to bed, ive got an early start and bubs is beating crap out of me. enjoy ur evenings ladies.

night xxx


----------



## mummy3

Thats a whole lot of models hopeful:haha:

New, didn't you say Joshuas dad was older too? I got a good mix, my hubby is younger than me but looks alot older, you'll see when I get a pic from him.


----------



## mummy3

Night night wild:flower:


----------



## heyyady

My hubby is 9 years younger- my ex is 12 years older... making him old enough to be my Hubby's father, which really rubs it in :lol: 
Younger has been so much better for me on so many levels!


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya mummy, i was a total modelizer. Over it now obviously


----------



## hopefulmama

I've always preferred older men when it comes to relationships.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- did you get loads of stuff yesterday?


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- are you talking about the baby shower? I did get a lot of good stuff there! Stuff that I will actually use and not hide away in a closet to never be found for a couple years. I actually went up a spending spree of my own yesterday though, I bought everything we needed for the baby so I could be done. I still need to buy some nursing tanks and stuff but wont be able to do that until after my milk comes in.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ha ya i was talking about the shower, i meant sunday not yesterday. I have most of the stuff i need as well, besides a high chair which i don't think i'll need for awhile right?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Night wild (sorry you probably snoozing already lol)

Yes mummy, Joshuas dad was older, all my (ha ha scrap that I only had 3 men lolol) have been older! Joshuas dad was 11 years older i think, but as I was only a nipper when we met it was kinda a huge gap lol And my ex was ummmmmm oh not sure about 14 years older wow really not sure lol and my OH now is lolol *adds it up* 21 years older lolol I know Im terrible but wow he is amazing on so many levels, he is hot, he is sexual hot, he is so loving and caring.. he is my bottle of perfection :) awww pass me a bucket and dont ever let him know I got soppy about him lolol 

Lucky glad you got everything sorted, sounds like you did really well at your shower too :) Hopeful I dont think you'll need a high chair for a good few months yet hun! 

the BH have eased now, they got a little intense there lol i did some bits round the house tried to walk them off lol Should think about sleeping now, its 1.15am here, school run soon pmsl


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- you wont need a high chair until your LO is about 6 months old.


----------



## hopefulmama

thats what i thought. 

jeez, i just ate the healthiest dinner i've had in ages... i know its good for me and baby but goodddd soooo boring.

my mind keeps changing about the nursery decor.. i've sent 2 different things of furniture back.. I gotta set my mind on this.


----------



## luckyme225

I had parmesan chicken and whole wheat pasta, yummm lol. I eat a healthy breakfast and lunch so I don't care if my dinner isn't the most healthy. You better figure out what you want to do with the nursery soon girl!


----------



## Linda3618

Due may 22nd with my 5th BOY! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







005.JPG
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lisaf

Dang girls, I was busy all day and can't catch up, lol!
I read a few pages though.. hopeful, if you're still interested in why people give up on BFing, I do have a friend who recently tried and failed. She tried really hard but she got off to a bad start (baby was tongue-tied and mom and dad didn't realize baby was sucking but not swallowing and wasn't feeding for the first 3 days). She then tried her heart out but never got her supply up... she had to start supplementing because her baby was 'failing to thrive' and wasn't gaining weight at all... so she had to start pumping a lot, baby started to refuse the breast, the pump could not stimulate her supply enough and she just never got more than 12oz of milk a day despite pumping with a hospital-grade pump every 2 hours. I do suspect she might not have been eating enough.. mainly because she's had eating disorder issues in the past and once the pregnancy was over, and with the stress of the schedule, lack of sleep, and baby not eating/thriving she probably wasn't eating what she needed to.

Anyway, thats just one person who failed to succeed, but a lot of her issues might have been prevented. If you're very serious about wanting to BF, take a class or two and make sure you know things like what a good latch looks like, try to learn about things to look for or avoid etc..


----------



## Wiggler

Wow you ladies can chat! Another night off and I come back to 20 pages :haha:

Mummy - you can have some of my ass, its HUGE, I mean really really huge! I miss the pre Dylan days when it was a small tight little thing :cry:
Would you like some leg and tummy flab too, I'm looking to get rid of them all as a package deal :rofl:

new - I was on the PS3 for once, OH is not allowed near my love tunner or lady garden, any deforestation will be done by me :rofl:

OMG the FILTH I am reading this morning!! My poor innocent eyes :rofl: Still over 10 pages to read...

I didn;t have sex for about 6 months after Dylan was born, but after the stitches coming undone and the infection the last thing I wanted was a bit of man meat making me sore, I've promised OH if things go to plan this time I wont make him wait as long.
 
Hopeful - Wow, I would kill for a body like that!!

Wild - Your family are sooooo cute and you are so pretty! 

I feel so young in here, I'm 23 :) I'll have to dig out a piccy where I don't look like crap (pre Dylan) to show you all at some point when I can dig out the scanner :)

Phew, all caught up. :)

I think I'm ill, I feel like total crap this morning, it doesn't help that my darling son decided to wake up at 12am, then 2am. Poor bubba was so upset. He then got up just before 5.30am and has been running round like a hyper child since :haha:

Not sure what to do with myself today, OH's friend didn;t come to pick up all our crap to take to the tip as promised so I will have to ring my mum and try to bribe her to do it, there is no way we can fit a baby in our room with it all in here and the shed is full of it too so can't even move it out there :cry:
I have been trying to get someone to get rid of it since before I got pregnant, and it WILL be gone before bubs comes, even if I have to sit down with a saw, saw it all up and bin it that way!

I think I'll probably end up tidying and then taking Dylan down to the garden for a few hours if the sun comes out :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler thats what I did with my old sofa lol... rather than actually ask a friend or neighbour for some help to lift it out the house, I just took a saw to it and put it in my car in pieces for the tip :rofl: I carried the new sofa into the house all by myself too... hence I was probably too knackered to take the old one out the same way pmsl

I think I am catching up on sleep. I had a tiny amount Monday, but not much I saw most hours tick in, but then yesterday fell asleep at what about 10.30am till 3pm. Then I went up to bed when I left here so about 1.30am by time I had washed etc took me a while to shut down and get off to sleep, but when I did I slept right through till 8am and feel so much more human today :)

Ive just had a slice of toast, and Im ready to tactile some of the chores lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Linda3618 said:


> Due may 22nd with my 5th BOY! :cloud9:

Hi congratulations :)

wow I was starting to feel out numbered with boy #2 on the way, bet you're really out numbered lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Don't worry Wiggler, you're younger than me, but not by too much. We can hide in our little corner and be young together. I'll be a quarter of a century old on the 14th, and then I vow to stay a quarter of a century old for every birthday after. I will not grow older than 25.

Looks like I'll be missing placement...again...today. Isaiah woke at 11:00pm last night with a fever of 40.0 celsius (104 fahrenheit). The fever appeared out of nowhere. It's 4:25am now and I can feel him getting warm again.

And Zoe's MRI got cancelled, two days before it was scheduled to happen. Because of her tonsils and adenoids being enlarged for her head, they automatically assumed it caused such an obstruction that it causes her to stop breathing, which it does not. As a result of this assumption, they decided she needs to be monitored overnight after her anesthesia. So, they cancelled the appointment. Oh, and then what do they tell me? "We have to consult with her ENT and if her ENT says she does not need to be monitored overnight, then we can reschedule". Only problem? They already gave away her March 3rd appointment. Bunch of idiots should have waited to get ahold of ENT and seen what she said BEFORE cancelling the appointment. An overnight appointment has a year-long waitlist, and she needs this appointment NOW according to her geneticist. She has been booked for this appointment since November. A reschedule appointment, like the one she was originally supposed to have has a 5-6 month waitlist. So an MRI she needs now, she will not be receiving until August or Septemberm which is too late.

Does it not make more sense to them to wait until they've heard and confirmed with ENT before cancelling an appointment that has been in the works for almost half a year? I mean come on, if ENT says yes, she needs an overnight bed, then by all means, cancel. You're not going to have any trouble giving away her appointment with only 24 hours to spare. But until then, let her keep her friggin appointment. We lives 2 hours away from the hospital and because of where it's located and the fact that we have to leave at 7:00am during rush hour traffic to get there in time, we can't just uproot what we're doing one morning when they say to bring her in at 3:00pm. Just as they can't call me on April 21 and tell me to bring her in the next day. I might have a newborn by then, or go into labour that morning, and then what? I also can't just bring a newborn to a hospital overnight that is 2 hours away from my house.

Now Zoe suffers because of their incompetency. 

Idiots.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arghhh brandi how frustrating! They've had plenty of time to consult with her ENT specialist grrr Hope your little fella is feeling better soon. :hugs: you really got it all happening hun, at the very stage you should be taking it easy xxxx


----------



## meow951

Wiggler- I'm going to start drinking it at 32 weeks as well. I've done a bit of looking around and they say 1 cup a day until 34 weeks, then 2 cups a week until 36 weeks when you increase to 3 or 4 cups.

heyyady- I don't know how you don't go mad on bedrest. I've hurt my back so can't really do anything until it's better and it's doing my head in!

You lot are hilarious with your sex ravings! I couldn't care less if i never had it again right at this minute :haha:

I'm like the baby here, i'm only 20!

Linda- Welcome hun, added you to the list :flower:

Had my 31 week appointment today. Bubs it still head down and measuring spot on for his dates. She said my backpain is probably to do with ligaments and it's on the right side because thats his favourite way to lie so he's putting pressure on it. She also chatted to me about my homebirth and i said i was feeling a bit nervous so she showed me around the birth centre. It is lovely there and she said i can make a last minute decision when i go into labour about where i want to give birth.

I'm so excited. I can't wait until he's here !


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww meow glad your appointment went well hun. Bet its reassuring to know you can change your mind last minute :) Hope he eases off your back a bit or switches side so you get some relief, but not long to go then your ligaments are all your own again :hugs:

Sleep is an amazing thing! I feel so much like myself today, and Ive been pottering around doing the chores I should have been doing all along, So house has had a good clean, laundry is on and almost up to date, the stuff from the wardrobes etc has been taken to the tip, clothes sorted into the charity bags, ok I havent done the ironing, but didnt want to over stretch myself ha ha Going to go for a soak in the bath now, and attempt to shave my legs lol Thats a work out in itself ha ha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

6:00am and he's awake with another 104 degree fever. Anyone want a sick kid for the day?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Would you be offended if I said no! That is one hell of a fever though!! Hope he is ok xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No, I won't be offended. I'm just so sick of the sickness this year. Can't my poor kids cut a break?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lets hope they had all their sickness in one go hun and the rest of the year will be sick free :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

A better nights sleep last night, 11-5 and then 7-9. :D:D And I feel so different!! I have been cleaning and sorting since I got up, and have just stopped for lunch now and can't wait to get back to it again!! :p 

Sex ramblings - You are all mad, the lot of you!! xx


----------



## Inge

meow951 said:


> Wiggler- I'm going to start drinking it at 32 weeks as well. I've done a bit of looking around and they say 1 cup a day until 34 weeks, then 2 cups a week until 36 weeks when you increase to 3 or 4 cups.
> 
> heyyady- I don't know how you don't go mad on bedrest. I've hurt my back so can't really do anything until it's better and it's doing my head in!
> 
> You lot are hilarious with your sex ravings! I couldn't care less if i never had it again right at this minute :haha:
> 
> I'm like the baby here, i'm only 20!
> 
> Linda- Welcome hun, added you to the list :flower:
> 
> Had my 31 week appointment today. Bubs it still head down and measuring spot on for his dates. She said my backpain is probably to do with ligaments and it's on the right side because thats his favourite way to lie so he's putting pressure on it. She also chatted to me about my homebirth and i said i was feeling a bit nervous so she showed me around the birth centre. It is lovely there and she said i can make a last minute decision when i go into labour about where i want to give birth.
> 
> I'm so excited. I can't wait until he's here !

Im 20 on april 12th :haha: so I beat you at being youngest :haha:
Leo is led with his head to my right hip and thats the part I always get the backpain in. Last night it was so bad :growlmad:
OH is stripping the wallpaper tomorow with my help (maybe) then getting rid of any mould and putting damp and mould sealer on the walls. That means I cant be in the room all day so im going to my mums thursday and friday night (maybe) then we have to hang new paper and paint :thumbup:
I have to go job centre at 1:20 today then off to my mums for spagetti bolognese :cloud9:
OH's DS hasnt been to school for 2 days as he has a "bad tummy" but MIL saw DS mum in town yesterday and I thought If her boy is so ill why is she not at home looknig after him?:nope: If it was me I wouldnt leave their side all day:wacko: then OH had to drop some money off today for her and no one was in :shrug: OH's been a bit down this morning cos he thinks DS doesnt want to be here :nope: It annoys me DS mum does stuff like this cos it just upsets people :growlmad:


----------



## wild2011

meow re the rasberry leaf tea, its start at 1 cup a day from 32 weeks, then at 34-35 weeks 2 cups per day, the maximum there after is 3 cups per day some have more its not the recommended, i used it with all of mine and swear by it! x


----------



## wild2011

hey wiggler i bet u thoroughly enjoyed the filth, :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Have you used the capsules wild? I'm not convinced I can stomach the tea. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

always used the tea here and always will, im convinced theyve helped, considering my luck with length of labours and recovery etc, u have to build them up in ur system tho over a number of weeks for the desired effect xx


----------



## hopefulmama

When do you start taking them? I just bought the capsules a couple days ago, i know i wouldn't be able to swallow the icky tea.


----------



## hopefulmama

sorry just missed your answer on that.


----------



## wild2011

never before 32 weeks, some helathcare professionals dont advise till 35 weeks though, if ur fit and well though 32 weeks should be fine xx


----------



## wild2011

Sienna is screaming for her babba( daddy) and wont stop i wish he'd come home already :grr: i'd love a break from this screaming child if only for half an hour! :lol:


----------



## hopefulmama

I feel so huge today, bump feels extra heavy.. don't feel like doing shit.


----------



## Wiggler

new - glad you slept better hun :flower::thumbup:

Brandi -, I'm not going to get older than 25 either and them doctors sound useless! Hope everything gets sorted soon hun :hugs:

wild -I had just woken up, logged on and started reading, it took me 3 WHOLE pages to realise what you filthy lot were on about. :rofl: I am so thick in the mornings. takes a good few hours for my brain to start functioning!
Aww poor Sienna, Just wait, when your OH gets back you can pass the kiddies to him and relax :)

Baby is all up under my ribs today, I'm not amused. but as long as my poor bladder is left alone then I don't mind too much.

Dylan has been in an OK mood today, poor little guy is asleep on the sofa now, he looks so sweet and angelic :)


----------



## 24/7

Five hours later and I am satisified with my cleaning efforts!! :D Now to get my load of washing out and hang it up, then pop to the shop and post office then cook dinner - How did I ever find time to go to work?! First off I'm going to watch Doctors though and rest my now achy back from all the bending!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - No resting! Come clean my flat, I am far too lazy to do anything but make the bum shaped dent in the sofa bigger :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I have re shuffled my cushions around the sofa as the one I sit on was getting abit flat, from all my sitting!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

My sofa is broken from Dylan jumping on it, you just sink into it now, its soooo comfy :) Now if he could do that to my bed I would be happy, its so lumpy and horrible.

OMG, how is it possible for such a small little thing to snore so loudly!!! He deffo takes after his daddy! When he was teeny and was in our room he used to grunt all night long, I could barely sleep :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I love my bed, I just picked a mattress online and hoped for the best and wow, it was and still is perfect!! :D

I have a corner sofa so just fall on and make it comfortable!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I can't wait to get my corner sofa, but gotta get the kids new drawers first and our new wardrobes and drawers, so stuck with this ugly thing til then, at least its comfy though :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Isaiah is still at emergency with his Daddy. They're going to run a urine and blood test and more than likely a chest xray. It is believed that the infection he was taking antibiotics for within the last two weeks didn't work. Either it didn't kill it, or it's back or he has something new. Will update when I know something...if I know something. Off to placement now.


----------



## 24/7

Corner sofas are the best, it will be worth the wait!! Ours was such a good investment!! And saved the room of two sofas too!! xx


----------



## mummy3

Morning:flower:

Brandi, your kids aren't getting much luck illness wise at all this year:hugs:

New, wow 21 years! 

Wild, poor Sienna:hugs: how long until he's back?

Wiggler :rofl: hope you had fun catching up, poor Dylan, what was waking him?

Hopeful, yeah healthy food is crap lol, hope you fell better soon:flower:

I had a crap night, went to get my son from preschool which was fine then went chocolate shopping which obviously is great, nice thai takeaway, then up all night with the most horrendous contractions, still feeling them this morning but thankfully have perinatology today. I tried hot baths, screaming at DH lol, drinking, the meds to stop them which did nothing, took tylenol pm and ambien in hopes of knocking me out:blush: but nope:wacko:


----------



## 24/7

Good luck at the hospital mummy3. xx


----------



## Wiggler

No idea what was waking him up, I think its hunger, he has recently decided its fun to stuff his mouth with his dinner, chew it, then refuse to swallow it and right before we brush teeth scream until me or OH removed the grossness from his mouth :sick: Going to have to move his bedtime back and dinnertime forward, cos I can't see him holding mushy food in his mouth for 2 hours :haha:

He is eating a small bit of breakfast and lunch again now thoug which is good, and atctually swallowing it which is great! 

Hope the contractions go away hun! Tell your little monkey we don;t want to see any May babies yet! :) x x x


----------



## hopefulmama

Brandi- forgive me for asking this, but it seems your children constantly have health problems, seems if its not one its another... why is that?


----------



## mummy3

Lol yeah she's been warned.

Ruaridh likes to fill his mouth as much as possible then not swallow, but he insists on going to spit it in the bin :sick: I guess thats better then me or DH removing it though.


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- how do pronounce that name?


----------



## Wiggler

Whats everyone having for dinner tonight? 

I'm having jacket potato, brocolli, peas, carrots and salmon :) Not sure what sauce I'm having with the salmon yet, gotta look for a nice recipe.


----------



## hopefulmama

Its only 9 21 am here, but I am making chicken and steak fajitas for dinner.


----------



## 24/7

We are having chicken in sunblushed tomato sauce with new potatoes, runner beans, leeks, carrots and courgette!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

haha mummy! I would love it if Dylan spat it in the bin, but noooo he grabs our hands and rams them in his mouth to remove it :sick: :haha:
I'm so proud of him at the moment, he is still only actually eating the odd mouthful here and there, but he is eating every day now! Today he had a bite of bagel, 1/4 crumpet, and 2 yogurts :happydance: He even tried some juice! (getting him to drink ANYTHING thats not milk is near impossible) 
Going to try him with some beef slices whn he wakes up if he is in a good mood :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- you said your son snores and i think from your last post you'e implying he drinks a lot of milk? If so, that might be what is causing him to snore. I was having snoring problems a few years back and didn't know why, went to various doctors and they found nothing wrong, then found out it was cause i was drinking milkshakes before bed and the cream was coating my throat causing me to snore. So dr said to avoid dairy 2-3 hrs before sleeps. Not sure if that helps at all.


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful, I guess the best to describe is Roo-Ree

Wiggler:happydance: He's coming along so well!

Er dinner, maybe spag bol, its 7 30am here and just having breakfast lol

Keep coming with the ideas though please....


----------



## hopefulmama

Like Rory, but with extra emphasis on the o? thats cool mummy, i have never seen that name before and would've never guessed thats how you pronounce it. When i saw it i kept trying different ways to pronounce it, would've given you a good laugh im sure.


----------



## Wiggler

After all the problems we have had with him eating I'm just glad he is having something now. I'm not too pleased that we still have to put the food into his mouth, but I would rather he ate with terrible habits than didn't eat at all :)
I'm going to have to make my stew again soon, he loves that :)


----------



## 24/7

I'm sure he will get there wiggler, especially when he starts nursery and sees all the other children eating and drinking etc he will just follow suit, as it's what everyone is doing. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm hoping that will happen 24/7. 

I don't stress about it as much anymore, which he has picked up on and he is a lot more relaxed now. Hmm, I think new plan to get him to swallow dinner tonight is to follow up with a yogurt, we don't normally have pudding so that will be a nice treat for him :)

I only have 1 small tub of Ben and Jerry's left. I'm not sure if I should eat the lot to myself, or save it for the weekend so me, OH and Dylan can all have it together...


----------



## 24/7

Whatever works for you - My cousins used to hate eating and they used to mix a fork of dinner and pudding to get him to eat, yuck - Haha!!

Eating and talking will improve with time, it's similar muscles so it will all be fine - Dylan is very strong willed, and knows what he wants!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

ewww! My mum weaned me with scrambled eggs mixed with apple sauce :sick: apparently I loved it... :rofl:

I noticed a week or two after he started eating more his speech improved sooo much, its lovely hearing him come out with new words, its not so lovely hearing him say rude words though :haha: I'm now very careful about what I say when I stub my toe or drop something :haha:

If Dylan had his way he would be eating choccy buttons and crisps all day, yuk! Maybe I should try him with chocolate covered veggies :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Dinner and pudding at the same time?!

Wiggler, I'd have had it all myself:blush: 

Hopeful, we've had some very interesting guesses with his name Roo-rad-id was the funniest, that was at childrens hospital.


----------



## 24/7

Chocolate covered grapes and strawberries are yummy!! :D

See, sounds like he is coming on great at his own pace, and I really so think that a couple of days after he starts nursery you won't recognise him!! :D And being a big brother can only be good for him too. xx


----------



## Wiggler

He will be a fab big brother once he gets over the initial jealousy and stropiness, he is so kind and caring. He is also very cheeky and if bubs picks that up too they will have me running in circles in no time :rofl: I woouldn;t have him any other way though, he cracks me up. We spent ages this morning looking for tickling devices, his favourite so far is a little paintbrush that I tickle his nose with and he tickles my hands with it :)


----------



## 24/7

Hahahahahahah, bless him!! :D I can't wait to meet my little dude and see what his personality is like - I'm abit scatty and mad, and OH is studious, but at the same time very funny and sweet!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan got the best of me and cam and a teeny bit of the worst, 

From me:

Loves to read
giggly
cuddly
nosy
loud
stroppy

From OH

Really caring
cheeky
really playful
funny
short temper

I'm hoping once we are past the terrible two's the stroppiness and short temper will tone down a lot. I don't mind what this baby's personality is like, as long as he/she comes without the abilty to tantrum :rofl:

ETA: I forgot stubborn, he gets it from me and OH and he is more stubborn than either of us :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Then it will all come back when our lovely boys turn into yucky teenagers!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm quite looking forward to Dylan being a teenager, he won't be dragging me out of bed before 5am every day :rofl:

You are right though, teenagers are yucky :haha:


----------



## 24/7

You'll be dragging him out!! :p

Teenagers are yuck, luckily we will have grown to love them enough by the they enter that phase to cover them until they come out the other side!! :D xx


----------



## hopefulmama

god i am having a very emo day.. i just exploded on my husband and he left for meetings when we were fighting and i hate when we leave each other on bad terms. I hate this loss of control being pregnant, its very frustrating to me.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, yea and they will be strapping adults, with great careers, lovely wives (we, of course, will be fantastic MIL's) and gorgeous kiddies!

I can't wait til the end of the month, we are getting the last main things we need for the baby!!!! :happydance: I think we are getting the bouncer, travel cot, moses masket bedding, carrier and some bits for the hospital bag. I think the feeling of panic will go once I have that sorted :)

Oh yea, I need opinions... Dylan never took to his playmats, so we just put lots of bright patterned blankets on the floor for him and toys, teddies, a mirror etc etc and he really loved that, do you think I should do the same for this baby or invest in a playmat as obviously I will have a toddler running round too? x x x


----------



## Wiggler

aww Hopeful, I hope you guys make up later, and don't forget there isn't long left and then you will have your gorgeous baby and the horrible hormones will go. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

Thanks Wiggler... Half of it is my fault, as i said i keep changing my mind about the nursery and have sent back 2 different furniture sets. I can't make my mind up, but he doesn't help me with anything, just tells me do whatever i want but i'd like some sort of opinion or showing he gives a shit about it. Then the only time he actually gives his opinion today is because of his effing mom, because she chimed in on the way i am doing the nursery and she thinks i should do it and just went on her own and ordered furniture she think is well suited, which is nice but not what I WANT. I know its not a huge problem and or any major drama, but like i've said before I feel like i;ve lost control of everything and this is like the only thing i have left and that's being taken away from as well. Then my DH tells me i need to drop the emotions because if I was that in need of having control of nursery it would be done by now. Super sensitive eh?


----------



## wild2011

sounds like hes being a typical bloke hopeful :grrr: 

wiggler- id go with a playmat hun, much safer with dylan about. how about a second hand or cheapy one? theres some good ones about. galt playnests r good they take babies weight so they arnt forced upright but leila especially loved hers, ive got another like the galt playnest this time but the postman pat one as its more boyish.

mummy- was supposed to be last niught or today he was back, though he just called and the answer i got was most likely tomorrow. and tbh ive had enough now and he better shift his ass my bills r due this weekend, he's not in work so no money coming in and they wont pay their bloody selves. I had hoped it would be today also as tomorrow the school is closed due to elections and he could have spent the day with the girls as he will be back in work by weekend if hes back, but thats out the window now. mega pissed off with him!


----------



## hopefulmama

He's being a total prat, and isn't even answering me via text besides "k'" ughhh


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler, a blanket with toys and a mirror should be fine. Connor preferred that to his playmat.

Hopeful, hope you see a nursery theme you like. Do you ever look at ohdeedoh for inspiration?

Connor kept me up most of the night, it hit me like a ton of bricks "oh sh*t what have I gotten myself into, I'm going to have to do this again soon". Connor didn't sleep through completely until he was a year +. Man I hope Liam is a good sleeper after a few months or I'm in trouble. I'm already putting in a big order for espresso to help me get through the morning once baby is here.


----------



## wild2011

ughhhh why are they so insensitive. i got upset that dh isnt going to be home today on the phone just now and instead of sounding upset, "f*cking stay there then, cos were managing just ifne any way" came out, sooooooooo tired and fed up, and now hell prob stay longer cos im in a bad mood. *******os!


----------



## 24/7

Wiggler, we have bought a playmat, so hopefully the monkey will like it, if not it can go on eBay!! :p xx


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- Ya, i am really not into most nursery 'themes'. I don't like the baby stuff. That blog i sent you, her nursery one the best nursery and thats about as close as i can call a cool nursery besides the colors. I am super picky. We have a very large piece of art work that has been in my husbands family, and i like the colors and it will be the main focal point of the room, i have the glider which is a very light grey in a modern shape, so i want to go with a modern nursery, but not too modern. I don't like about 98% of crib beddings because they are super cheesy.. I have found a few i like that i ordered the other day... here are the links.. let me know what you guys think.. 

https://www.modernnursery.com/items...kylineCribSet/0/item_num/DW-SKY/pcid/9/cid/42

https://www.rosenberryrooms.com/512-cobblestone-three-piece-crib-set-in-taupe.html

https://www.allmodernbaby.com/Fish-and-Pebbles-Crib-Bedding-ARG1301.html


----------



## 24/7

Sorry your not having a good day wild. :hugs: xx


----------



## wild2011

hopeful i love the second one! gorgeous!

thanks 24, bit fed up wth dh and all the dont worry dont worry, ive got loads of appointments next week and the cars are being sorted, he needs to get his arse back and pay for it etc, or i wont be getting my gtt as wont be able to get there, nor will i be able to get to my dentist which is a long way away from here. hes being useless and me being hormonal doesnt help! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 24/7

I like the second one too, we have gone for bright blue cars as I didn't want animals or bears, and cars was the best I could find!! 

Men, wild!! Hope he is home asap for you. xx


----------



## hopefulmama

oh also this one
https://www.rosenberryrooms.com/512-modern-berries-motif-three-piece-crib-set-in-taupe.html


----------



## wild2011

i liek that one also, hopeful so second one or the final one r my favourite! x


----------



## hopefulmama

hahah a lady with great taste!!! Those are mine too!


----------



## wild2011

:D

the first was kinda funky too but not enough boldness to it, i have this stuff, but..... i love chocolate and blue , ive had to much pink over the yrs so settled with this for my sprout :d
 



Attached Files:







cotroom.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww :hugs: all round seems like the men are having touches of PMT! 

Hopeful I like the 2nd one too!! 

Dinner here is jacket potato, beans and lettuce and cucumber ha ha Im really hungry (worked up an appetite today lol) and ive just put the oven on but not sure I can be fussed waiting an hour rofl but microwaving them ruins them hmm decisions decisions lol

I got all the house work done today, well the laundry isnt finished yet but it will be lol... plus OH came over (yay!! :happydance:) and sorted the Sky out upstairs lol... I was boasting about having made the piece of cable myself and he was like OMG you have so put the connectors on wrong, but even doing them properly he couldnt get the picture any clear so i was looking very snug, then he took the piece of cable out I had made and went directly to the tv... and picture is perfect grrrrr lolol he laughed sooooooo much lol Anyways I got Sky, but cant change the channels till he gets me some more cable to feed through the link box lol then we spent the afternoon snuggled on the sofa :cloud9:

Wild I hope your DH will be back tomorrow with lots of sorries and cuddles! Hopeful your DH will have his tail between his legs later too you'll both see! they cant stay mad with us women for long, they need us too much ;)

Wiggler glad Dylan is eating a little better for you now! 24/7 is sooooooooooooo right about nursery, you wont recognise him once he starts, there is no better teacher than another kid! they all just copy each other and his eating and talking will just strive :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

hopeful Im with Wild, the 2nd or last one! and will look great with a grey crib :)

Wild love yours too!! 

Fidget doesnt have a cot yet lol... well unless he has Joshua but I dont know if I kept all the screws safe ha ha I'll get bedding when Im planning on moving him in with Joshua, or when we have that big house and the boys have their own rooms lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Ok so we bought this Chaise/ sofa thing because my husband can sleep on it or i could if we are needed in the room for entire night, plus its lovely seating. Also this is the piece of artwork i was talking about.
 



Attached Files:







n_andaman_dormeuse_tessile.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG00382-20110302-1144.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wild2011

lol new and ta!

i just through a wobbly over the school.

:rofl:

remember me telling u they were having food today the welsh meal, well i couldnt understand why it was today and not on st davids day. but anyhow they had sent letters home stating it was today, leila was so excited as she always has packed lunch but begged to join in so i said of course etc. she came out today all upset saying it was yesterday and that she didnt eat ne of the food cos didnt like it today, i went nuts, saying why did u send letter home saying today she said ih it was an error , im like thatnks so not only did she miss out yesterday but today she hasnt eaten cos she didnt like the food, i said she even told u she was having that meal today so u could have phoned and id have borught in lunch box. not happy! stoopid receptionist needs to sort hersefl out sending wrong info home.lol


----------



## wild2011

i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee that chaise i want it!


----------



## hopefulmama

We have the white one in out sitting room off the kitchen.
It's an italian furniture company, super chic right?

here's the link if you want it. 

https://www.archiexpo.com/prod/orizzonti/contemporary-sofa-beds-5467-34210.html


----------



## wild2011

its gorgeous! im not even asking how much it cost id probably pop all my bum grapes in shock :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

The link doesn't say don't worry.. just imagine it's one of those thing you have to request a quote and give all your info to get it.

Thats the white one we have. I can't wait for the new taupe/grayish color one to come.
 



Attached Files:







sitting area-2.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hopefulmama

But i guess by the pictures i'm showing you, you might get an idea of how i am trying to keep this nursery as chic and uncutesy


----------



## meow951

Inge- I'm so glad someone else is "young" too!

wild- Glad to know you recommend it! Everywhere says different things. Some say not before term, others from 32 weeks, and then others say fine from the beginning! I think what we put seems to be the best way so i'm going to stick with that.

I'm all alone for the evening. DH is out helping one of his friends move some stuff to his new house. Not sure what to have for tea now....


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arghhhh schools!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously why cant they get a simple thing right, its not like St Davids day moves around ffs!! They should apologise to Leila bless her how annoying!!! Joshua had his 'Welsh dinner' today, lamb, tatws, swede and brocolli lol Not sure how that became Welsh but hey hoe he enjoyed it lol 

OMG the world has just ended... the electric tripped and the Sky went off and Joshua was watching Ben 10 Jeepers creepers he is losing it upstairs pmsl - its the new series apparently, and the Sky so rude takes about 2 minutes to reset. Wow those were proper tears lol Why doesnt CN have a +1 pmsl 

Hopeful you have very fine taste hun!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I always thought raspberry leaf was from 36 weeks, but again it was a long long time ago ha ha Im sure I had the capsules, I cant imagine me drinking the tea lol

FFS his Sky wont come on lol


----------



## Wiggler

I have been looking at playnests, they look fab!

Sorry everyone seems to be having man trouble :hugs:

Wild that is GORGEOUS!!!!!!

I'm soooo tired, its just hit me like a ton of bricks. OH is doing dinner now, I don't have the energy, probably wont be having salmon tonight, he always ruins it :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

How can you ruin salmon lol... just steam it :) I can cook salmon and i dont do fish blurghhh :sick: lolol


----------



## Wiggler

whenever OH cooks it he makes it go all dry and gross :sick: he makes great roast dinners and fry ups, but he can't cook anything else :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua loves fish, but Im so paranoid because I dont eat it I wouldnt be sure its cooked lol so I steam most fish. urghhh turning my stomach thinking about it lol I go green just going to the fish mongers, but least they prepare it all and add the herbs and whatever else goes in it lol all I have to do it cook it lol


----------



## Wiggler

Proud mummy moment - Dylan just took his top off on his own or the first time ever!!!! He normally asks me or OH to do it, but he just yanked it over his head!! So proud!


----------



## 24/7

One thing I am going to get and splash out on is a jumperoo, they look fab!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwww!!!

Is he doing zips yet? i cant remember what age they do that, but i remember the first time Joshua did his coat zip I was bouncing all over so proud told him to do it a million times so i could take stage by stage photos ha ha


----------



## new_to_ttc

I need a bigger house for a jumparoo I think lol Though they do look awesome lol


----------



## 24/7

We have one spare space for the jumperoo, but eventually the high chair will need to go there!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan is a pro at zips, hehe if me or OH wears something with a zip he will sit there for ages undoing it and doing it up :rofl:

he has a thing about doing up the clips on the pushchair and booster seat at the moment, he can;t undo them but will spend ages practicing doing them up :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh shheesshhhh.. no room for high chair either ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

I want a jumperoo, they look fab, but they take up so much space, we have a door bouncer, DYlan used it all the time, he loved it!

We have a Bumbo, they are really good, Dylan loved it until he learnt to escape it, and he found it again a few months back and loves it again. I can't believe he still fits in it :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua HATED his door bouncer, wow he screamed the place down lol Loved his swing though lol

They didnt have bumbos when I had Joshua lol.. good old pillows to proper him up lol Dont think we'll be investing in a bumbo, not sure I like them entirely lol


----------



## Wiggler

We got given ours, I don't think I would have paid for one, they are a bit pricey. My mum gave it to me, she thought it was a potty :haha:

I'm quite picky abotu what highchair I get this time, Dylans highchair was awful, I want one that folds up with a basket underneath and a HUGE tray, ideally it would recline a bit too as bubs will be sat with us at the table from quite young, he/she won;t be eating but dinner time is good family time :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I got a good high chair with Joshua and didnt even realise it at the time. I bought it for the colour ha ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

Bubs is having a good fidget at the moment :)

he/she changed sleeping pattern recently and is much more awake during the day and quieter at night, hopefully it means that when he/she is born they won't be screaming all night long :haha:


----------



## wild2011

i hate bumbos i dont find them safe unless uve got a chunky baby which leila and sienna wernt a no no in this house, jumparoos are good but i may get a door bouncer instead this time, they are good and then ill have a walker, the walker will get used ten times more than jumparoo, dont hold me to that i may change my mind later on lol


----------



## Wiggler

I looked into getting a walker for Dylan but decided against it cos they were quite pricey and we were skint. Quite glad we didn;t in the end, Dylan ended up walking at 10 months so would have been a waste of money :haha:

Got someone to look after Dylan for a few hours at the weekend so me and OH can move all the furniture round in the bedroom to make space for baby stuff. YAY! Now just need to find someone who will take all our crap to the tip :haha: Going to ring my mum soon and do some begging :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

owwwiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...... I just went to take the jacket potatoes out of the oven and I burnt my thumb... on the oven glove!!!!!!!!!!!! FFS! lol I left it hanging on the oven door, as you do lol and Just slipped my hand right in it jeepers!! Dinner was lush though lol 

Ive never really seen a bumbo in use, but I dont like the idea of them. The Hammock converts into a door bouncer, or you can use the harness on the frame if they are little which is kinda cool, but not sure I'll use it, we'll see lol See what I have space for when fidget is ready for something more :)


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies new! Glad your dinner was nice though :) I just had a yummy banana, still got over 2kg of bananas left and Dylan has gone off them, so I know what I'm snacking on for the next few days :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua wants banana and custard for pudding lol i dont know where he puts it, his potato was huge and he ate it all lol


----------



## 24/7

All gone by tomorrow morning then wiggler?! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

If the narnas are anything like the pesto, they wont even make it to morning lol


----------



## hopefulmama

So my husband came home with oreo ice cream, vanilla ice cream, and chocolate covered graham crackers and my favorite flowers ... super sweet of him.

I guess i have to be nice and forgive him for being a dick.


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

I'm not actually a huge banana fan, especially when I'm pregnant, most fruit tastes odd to me (apart from those AMAZING grapes from Morrisons) But I hate wasting food so I shall grin and bear it while I eat them.


----------



## Inge

mm banana and custard :cloud9:
went to job centre and income support and maternity allowance claims are in action :thumbup: went to my mums and got fed spegetti bolognese and was so tired I left at 430pm and got back home at about 530 cos I had to stop off get a drink on way and gave myself BH from the walking :dohh:
My mum was trying to convince me to fall asleep on the sofa but if I did I wouldnt be moving anywhere :haha: OH is picking his little boy up later and apparently he sounds healthy but im a bit worried Il catch his diarrhea he's apparently had this past few days :wacko: Im sure il be fine though :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

tail between his legs ;) see... these men know they need us and need to keep us sweet! lol

Wild.. yours will be next :)


----------



## Wiggler

I wish my OH would keep me sweet, he came in from work and the first thing he said was "whats for dinner then?" My reply was whatever your cooking :haha: 

Mothers Day is coming up and if OH makes this one crap like the other 2 I have been a mummy for I will actually remove his testicles! 

my first Mothers day I didn;t get a card and he spent all day whining that the housework needed doing, my second mothers day I got a card in the afternoon, it was the card I bought for him to give to his mum, he didn;t even make me a cup of tea all day. GRRR


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thats great Inge, hope the claims dont take too long! Hopefully ss is over the worst of his bug hun and you'll be ok :)

Tiddles just asked me if he goes to bed at 7pm can he watch a dvd in bed awwwwww couldnt say no to his little face he's never ever asked that before!


----------



## Wiggler

Great news Inge! Hope everything gets sorted quickly and you don't get your SS bug :)

new - That is soooo cute!! Bless him! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww wiggler! horrible OH!!!! In Morrisons today we walked passed some Mothers day cards and Joshua said oh it must almost my day to do the cooking and cleaning awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he is the best :) Last year Joshua took money out of his money box, ask my dad to take him to the shops and bought me presents for mothers day and my birthday. Because my bday falls around mothers day its all mum stuff in shops, so I got a photo frame which said 'my heart belongs to my mum', I got a keepsake plaque and I got a little love stone that says mummy on it.. my dad said he chose it all himself, he waited outside the shops and Joshua had the sales assistants reach things down for him!!! I cried, a lot! He is so special!


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> Awww wiggler! horrible OH!!!! In Morrisons today we walked passed some Mothers day cards and Joshua said oh it must almost my day to do the cooking and cleaning awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he is the best :) Last year Joshua took money out of his money box, ask my dad to take him to the shops and bought me presents for mothers day and my birthday. Because my bday falls around mothers day its all mum stuff in shops, so I got a photo frame which said 'my heart belongs to my mum', I got a keepsake plaque and I got a little love stone that says mummy on it.. my dad said he chose it all himself, he waited outside the shops and Joshua had the sales assistants reach things down for him!!! I cried, a lot! He is so special!

aw :cloud9: cant wait til I get to celebrate mothers day. Not too confident OH will remember as he always forgets days like that then gets a card last minute and writes it out in the car :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Awww that is sooooo cute! Joshua is such a thoughtful little guy!

This year I'll be happy with a card in the morning and a cuppa in bed, it will be a HUGE improvement on the last 2 years.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I love the things they bring home from school, the effort the kids put into cards and things is amazing. I have all my hand made gifts still :)


----------



## wild2011

not sure whats wrong with me, got immense pressure in my foo, that much so that the piles i had inside my bottom have popped out wiht the pressure, dont need toilet am not constipated etc and have not been recently in order to force them out, and my legs feel like they are going to explode at the tops, im getting a bit sick of not feeling right. 3 days or so now with the bbh's and now this.


----------



## Wiggler

I can't wait for Dylan and bubs to make me gifts :)

I think for Fathers Day this year I'm going to get a really nice pic of OH and the kids and get it printed to go in a really nice Daddy photo frame and akeyring, he would love that :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild hun, that sounds like a heck of a lot of pressure, can you check yourself to see if your cervix has come forward or softened? if not do you have an oncall community MW that could call out and see you? You know the signs from the other 3, but you also know how quick your labours are so best not to wait too long xx


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - maybe bubs is laying super low? I hope the feeling goes away soon x x x


----------



## Inge

wild - hope your ok :hugs:
wow just got the weirdest wriggly feeling in my left hip area :wacko: not sure what part of the baby that was but it felt like a snake in there :wacko:
I was sleeping next to OH this morning and our tummys were touching and he felt Leo kick his tummy for the first time :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

maybe fingers Inge, pushing against nerves lolol I get that sooo much, more than big kicks now and its so weird lolol Im sure he is wriggling his fingers on purpose lolol


----------



## wild2011

essentially wiggler he shouldnt lie that low, hed have to be engaged for me to feel that much pressure, and i never engaged with number 2 + until minutes before labour, its mkaing everything feel swollen, and theres no bh or anything to signal someting happening soon, but this is the thing worrying me, its too soon to suspect ne thing, and yet if ne thing is happening theyd be no chance stopping it, if u know what i mean, im confident its nothing too serious as apart form chloe ive carried to the end, but not experienced this, so i dont know wat to bloody think, new im not good at checking stuff and id prob get myself worried. deffo dont feel right tho, :shrug:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild dont worry yourself especially as DH isnt there, ring the MW oncall and ask her if anyone is available to check you over. Listen to your body, if it doesnt feel right, talk to someone hun xxx


----------



## Inge

maybe. On scans he was always waving his hands and feet so that might be it. Feels so wierd when you feel the ripples and wiggles babies do :wacko: Im really going to miss having a baby in my tummy when he's born :cry:
On the plus side I said to oh if we have a 3 bed and I get another job and wer ok with money then in a few years could we NTNP again and he said yes :happydance: well he said maybe but to me thats a yes :haha: He's always been adamant that this is his last baby but I think he loves the idea of a happy little family. He's one of 3 himself and I think its a nice number to aim for :haha: Iv always wanted 2 so Im pleased


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww well then i hope you get that house hun!! Its scary how much of it you forget :( Its only now doing it again that little bits come back to me about how I carried Joshua, but in truth, most of it I dont remember, same with the labour.


----------



## Wiggler

Oh wild, deffo call the on-call Midwife and get checked :hugs:

Inge - great news! x x x


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Oh wild, deffo call the on-call Midwife and get checked :hugs:
> 
> Inge - great news! x x x

wild - hope the pressure eases off soon. Have you been resting?


----------



## mummy3

Well thats me back from taking the kids to their doctors, got to go out again in half hour to get Ruaridh to the lab for his blood tests then on to perinatology to find out whats going on, I know they're doing another level 2 scan as well as a growth scan and cervix check but the rest is a mystery lol.

Hopeful, that was so sweet of your DH, would have to forgive for ice cream:winkwink:

Wild, grr at your hubby, hope he's home asap. As for the pressure, I would go and get it checked. Way better to find out early if it is something and if its nothing then you wont have to worry:hugs:

New, awww Joshua is just the sweetest:cloud9: 

Wiggler, bananas :sick: Yay for getting help this weekend and with any luck you'll be able to persuade your mum to take stuff to the tip.

Inge, good luck with the job centre and not catching ss bug. Yay for ntnp, will have everything crossed you get that house:flower:


----------



## wild2011

theres no on call mw its all changed round here, which sucks seen as im homebirther too, can ring ward but i know theyll fob me off.


----------



## Wiggler

Its still worth ringing hun, maybe they will send someone out :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- I like the Modern Berries Motif one best.

Wild- Hope you feel better.

Mummy- good luck at your appointment, hope evrything goes well.


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> theres no on call mw its all changed round here, which sucks seen as im homebirther too, can ring ward but i know theyll fob me off.

Is there no way they can send a midwife to you then? If you can why not head straight down there and ask someone to check you?


----------



## mummy3

I would still try the ward hun, just to give peace of mind at least:hugs:


----------



## wild2011

complete waste of time that was.:grr: they wont see u if u turn up unless ur in labour and the phone line which ive phoned for advise is, only to be used if ur waters have gone, ur having regular contractions or ur bleeding. which i have neither of, have done this way too many times to know i wouldnt be taken seriously so ill sit tight and see if i get ne pains if i do ill call back.

just told me ring back if i go into labour oh for ffs


----------



## Wiggler

Grr hun, they sound useless!


----------



## wild2011

should be the same all over the uk hun, can u imagion how much time theyd waste if they saw all the women who said my foo feels big lol


----------



## Wiggler

:sick: OH just walked past and farted. He is so gross. Men are yukky!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thats terrible!!!! Thats truely terrible. Dont waste any time ringing hun if things change! Any twinges and get back on them xxx


----------



## Inge

wild - cant believe they wont see you :growlmad: Id hate to think youre having to sit and cope with the discomfort :hugs:
Luckilly my midwife is great. If I have a pain or problem she tries her best to resolve it. I think its because its a small maternity unit and its a more friendly atmosphere and they try their best with every patient. Thats the reason I want the birth at the trowbridge birthing centre and not a main hospital like Bath


----------



## 24/7

Hope you are ok wild. :hugs: xx


----------



## mummy3

Oh wild thats awful hun:hugs: 

Wiggler, yep men are gross its official


----------



## new_to_ttc

They could be more supportive though hun. I understand they just cant drop things and check everyone, but its hardly your first you know when something is different.


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

the lol was at wiggler oh fating. 


thats my concern new, when i give my hospital file number they have a huge hazard warning sign type symbol on it saying rapid labour, and my fiels are huge with having 3 already lol- so its not like im just panicking, my mw will see me tomorrow if i need too, but they dont have on call, the on call is through the hospital which only sends mw out for labours, and not before 37 weeks anything pre-term u have to go to hospital, only way straight in is via an ambulance or paramedic, otherwise theres numbers to call and they do an assessment over the phone, all i got was well u know labour so if ne thing should start u call us back dear, urrm if ne thing should start ill be catching baby myself lol. i dont think ne thing pre term is happening but somehting doesnt feel quite right, so may just go to mw tomorrow and get checked for peace of mind,


----------



## Wiggler

OH said it's ok for him to fart because I do it... erm, I'm parping for two here!! :rofl: and its just plain gross when he does it right next to me :sick:

I opened the box to my RLT earlier to see what I thought and it smells quite nice, hopefully I will like it, if not, I'll just pretend its a shot and down it in one :)


----------



## Wiggler

Deffo see the MW tomorrow hun, they can give you a good check and let you know if anything is happening and give you peace of mind. Try not to worry too much :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Definitely gets things checked tomorrow hun. Try a warm-quite warm bath and plenty of fluids see if the pressure settles a bit. You know the signs, even without waters going.. needing to go toilet etc... so anything and go in!


----------



## new_to_ttc

wiggler whats RFT? and have you had your OGTT results yet?


----------



## Wiggler

RLT is Raspberry Leaf Tea and nopes, no results yet, hopefully it wont be too long.


----------



## wild2011

shall ring up first thing and ask her to see me asap.xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Durrr of course lol sorry! anyone here going to take evening primrose? If so from when?


----------



## 24/7

Ouchy back from all my cleaning. :p

But OH has very kindly dried and straightened my hair for me, and allowed me to have his pyjamas as they are super comfortable - Happy 24!! :D 

Hope it passes soon wild. :hugs: xx


----------



## wild2011

why u take that new?

just had a read up, vaginally at night or orally? i might try that as well as my rlt lol


----------



## Wiggler

I probably will if it helps labour, anything to make it faster then last time :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh, do share new. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well I never heard of it before wild, but the lasses in the other boards swear by it, they kept writing EPO and I had no idea what they meant then someone said it was evening primrose and it helps with the cervix or something not sure. Its new to me I heard lots of old wives tales but never that lol


----------



## wild2011

https://www.essortment.com/naturally-inducing-labor-benefits-drawbacks-evening-primrose-51100.html

says from 34 weeks tells u how much to take also tells u how to insert it etc


----------



## new_to_ttc

Insert it????????? bloody hell lolol See how much research I did.. lol i thought it was a capsule lol


----------



## wild2011

says oils better but think ill stick to capsules and maybe stick one in overnight but not massage oil dh wud freak haha


----------



## wild2011

it is new, rofl read the entire link lol


----------



## 24/7

No EPo for me if it needs inerting. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I think I'll just stick to taking it orally :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

ok read it, phew 24 its ok u can take capsules lol 

Ok can i ask a really dumb question.... :shy: what is a perinal massage?


----------



## 24/7

I'll take the pills. :D

The msaasge is the bit of skin between front and back bits. :p:p xx


----------



## luckyme225

I'll probably end up doing EPO as well as RLT.


----------



## new_to_ttc

and pineapple.. and sex.... no takers for castor oil i bet lol


----------



## wild2011

pineapple a pile of poo, u have to eat the equivelant of 5-6 full fresh pineapples in one sitting, ud have blisters after one whole pineapple trust me ive tried :rofl:u have to get thru a 5 + to benefit from it lol


----------



## 24/7

Oooh no new, will give everything else a try if needs be but that's a no no!! :p xx


----------



## luckyme225

yeah, no castor oil here thanks. Or pineapple since you'd have to eat tons of whole pineapples in one sitting. I love spicy food though, so I'll try that of course.


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl.. i can eat pineapple like i do grapes lol but 5 hmmm thats a challenge lol


----------



## 24/7

Oooh no caster oil for me!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

i had blisters all over my lips and inside my mouth after 1, and then was sick as a dog rofl


----------



## Wiggler

Deffo no castor oil here. even if it worked I wouldn't want to be spraying poopie at the midwife while I'm pushing :rofl:

Awwww Dylan started crying so I went in and he just wanted me to sit with him, he has never wanted that, he normally just demands more milk, so I sat next to his bed stroking his hair and after a few mins he said bye so I left and its all quiet in his room now. :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

yes I can imagine a whole pineapple would make you icky lol

Awww how cute is he wiggler!!! I must go check on trouble, bet he still got the dvd on lol... he'll be fast asleep though lol


----------



## Wiggler

YUK! Pineapple, I couldn;t imagine how sore eating just 1 would make your mouth, let alone 5-6!

I was totally shocked that he wanted me to sit with him, he has always been very independant at bedtime, it is kinda nice that he still needs his mummy from time to time though :)


----------



## 24/7

Yuck, I hate pineapple!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

mmm pineapple is lush when its in season lol it has a few off months!


----------



## Wiggler

I don't mind pineapple when its with something else, but not on its own.

Mmmm, cottage cheese with pineapple! YUM!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

pineapple and grapes mmmmmmm lush lol


----------



## Wiggler

OK, so Dylan doesn't want to go to bed yet, he is snuggled up with OH on the sofa, he looks shattered, going to try and get him back to bed in 5-10 mins. Poor baby :(


----------



## Wiggler

OMFG!!! It is 5 to 9, we have JUST got Dylan settled and THEY decide its a good time to start fucking SAWING!!!!!!! 

OK Sasha, calm down... breathe!


----------



## wild2011

what idiots, sat in a warm bath and feeling better(ish)


----------



## Wiggler

Glad you're feeling a bit better hun :hugs:

I just hope they don't wake Dylan up, its bad enough he went to sleep 2 hours later than usual, without them making a load of noise. I'm hoping he will get a bit extra sleep in the morning and not got up til at least 6am or he will be such a grumpy little guy tomorrow.

Bubs is going crazy at the moment, really really kicking away and rolling about. I think he/she is trying to say "don;t worry mummy, I will get revenge for you when I am born" :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh glad the bath is helping hun :)


----------



## Wiggler

Yay the sawing stopped, listening to them using the hammer is sooo much better... GRRR!

Dylan is sleeping well though so as long as he stays asleep I don't care too much. My plans for an early night are ruined though, they are in their bedroom, above mine :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

I started with a little bit of what i assume to be heart burn pain, I took an ozmawhatsit, took my bra off and sat up... it seems to be holding off. I only had a potato for dinner and salad and spaghetti hoops (joshua didnt fancy beans lol) so I hope it stays away Ive not had anything fatty today or spicey to trigger it.


----------



## Wiggler

I hope the heartburn stays away hun :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

I get horrible heart burn, even if i don't eat anything that would cause it. It sucks big time. Hope you feel better.


----------



## wild2011

keep that heartburn at bay!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks ladies! I dont want to count my chickens but I think its easing. 

My neighbours are in the street, well their friends, arguing and being loud. Wish they'd at least do it in English so I can eeves drop if I have to hear it anyways lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol.. nothing ever happens on this street, I bet the elderly neighbours are proper curtain twitching lol 

How you feeling now Wild hun xx


----------



## wild2011

better, hes not active at all today so poking and prodding and waiting patiently hew was quiet yesterday too but wen i got into bed he kept me up lol hoping for same tonight, as he naughty


----------



## new_to_ttc

you do a lot of walking during the day hun with school runs etc so its no wonder he settled a lot during the day. Id like to say I hope he wakes up soon for you, but also hope you get a good rest and sleep xxx


----------



## wild2011

thats true its alot so it prob settles him off to sleep lol. no ammount of prodding is doing ne thing :grr:


----------



## 24/7

Definitely a boy baby - Naughty!! Sam is stubborn too, no usual tricks wake him up and neither does poking, he just does as he pleases!! xx


----------



## heyyady

New- Perineal Massage is used to prevent tearing or the need for an epesiotimy during delivery- if done right, it really works!
https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/episiotomy/a/perimassage.html

Wiggler- Have you tried "tricking" Dylan into eating? Serve up something but only to you and hubby, when you go to put it on his plate, say "OOps, I forgot! This is grown up food, you can't have it". Then you and hubby make a big show out of how much you LOVE what you're eating! It works with most kids :)
(Also, time to hire a hit man for those neighbors of yours!)

Wild- I hope you're alright- everything I've read says that pelvic and rectal pressure means labor- If bubs isn't moving, can't you get checked just for that??? Maybe that would jump those llazy nurses into action!


----------



## wild2011

theres a clinic for lazy bubs not moving 9am-5pm, when i ring mw in morning shell likely ask me if hes been moving and get me to go along to be monitored, thats seperate to the maternity ward tho, its all arse above tit here and back to front. 

i dont think bubs is gunna fall out jsut yet :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks heylady :) I googled it, it looks kinda complicated but will speak with OH about it :)

Just as you settle wild he'll be off wriggling away not letting you sleep lol And Sam too 24! Fidget has had a busy few days none stop, I think I only 10 periods of peace not 10 movement lol but its all low and doesnt hurt so much so thats good :)


----------



## wild2011

thats what i had for about 2 weeks thenn i get 2-3 quiet days then he usually perks up, ive been booted about 3-4 times in last few minutes so not so worried now. good boy! lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww bless him!


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 - are you about?? you know the ozmawhatsits for heartburn, my antibiotics say i cant take heart burn remedies at the same time as them, how long do I need to leave inbetween? I took 1 x 20mg opzmathingy at eeekkkk Id have to look back on the thread but i think it was about 8.30 - 9pm, and i need to take 2x antibiotic for bed but I dont want tot ake it too early incase they react with each other.


----------



## luckyme225

Boy thing maybe. No amount of poking around at Liam will get him to move if he's sleeping or being lazy. I notice he normally goes crazy at night when I wake up to pee.


----------



## heyyady

All this talk of jacket potatoes- I now have 2 big bakers going in the oven :) I just have to figure out what to go on them... some kind of creamy/cheesy sauce with spinach I'm thinking. Maybe it will make this day better. I'm having horrible anxiety atttacks along with flushes and all over hot flashes. They say this is a normal side effect from the meds I'm on. And to top it off my MIL is being horrid about the shower she's throwing me and has cause a huge sticky mess by deciding she's going to pick and choose who got invited, even leaving out members of my family, my best friend and my photographer! C'mon potatoes, cook faster!


----------



## mummy3

Perineal massage, never tried. Pineapple yummy! Never had RLT or EPO, learn something new everyday:thumbup:

Wild, good luck for tomorrow, hope you get some answers!

New, ouch hun, that heartburn sounds nasty:hugs:

Hey, lucky, how you 2 doing?

Wiggler omg those neighbours are ridiculous:growlmad:

Should update from today, my ffn came back positive, Eilidh"s measurements were all around the 6-8th centiles except her head which was 24th. My cervix is 1-2cm dilated on exam so been admitted to the hospital. They want to give a second round of steroids and more meds to stop contraction as nefedipine tablets at home not working. So fingers crossed please:flower: Will be online pestering the lot of you more though, yay can actually get the forum in this hospital:happydance:


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- fingers and toes crossed! What's up with her measuring so small? have they given you any idea? 

I'm going to my dr. apt tomorrow with a hospital bag packed, I'm a little afraid of the pain and pressure I get whenever I stand- Other than that, just dealing with the drama my MIL has created in her wake- lol


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- big hugs :hugs: hope your little one stays put long enough to get those steroids good and in your system.


----------



## lisaf

aw I feel so bad I can't keep up with this thread anymore :( Just moving too fast for me ladies!


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisa - same here! it's usually hard for me to catch up so i just come in to update and say hi. lol.



so speaking of. i've been doing okay. been super tired the past couple of weeks. today i was feeling crampy and nauseous for some reason :/ i've lost 2 lbs so far since changing my diet. i wonder what weight i'll end up at when i have her. i was 196 when i had milo at 39+6.


----------



## Wiggler

Hey - I have tried that, it didn't work well, he just ran off and played with toys :rofl:

Wild - Glad your little guy started kicking for you, he's going to be a cheeky little man! Dylan was exactly the same, when I was in labour with him I had 2 midwifes and OH trying to get him to move cos he refused to :rofl:

mummy - Got all my fingers crossed for you, I hope the meds work and she stays put for a while longer. :hugs:

Well, I fell asleep really easily last night, woke up when Dylan woke up then fell asleep again, which never happens. I woke up feeling crap so I was right yesterday, I'm poorly. Dylan only got 7 hours of sleep so I hope he isn;t too grumpy today. I was going to make a start on attacking the bedroom today, but I think I'll just take it easy and rest up. Hopefully I will feel better tomorrow, being ill is no fun :(


----------



## 24/7

Bit late, but I usually don't pay too much attention re the ompeprazole, an just leave it half an hour or so xx


----------



## Wiggler

Well so far so good, Dylan is in a lovely mood, he's a bit sleepy, but very very happy, bump even got a kiss from him, then when I tried to get a kiss from him he laughed and ran off! Cheeky monkey!

My plans for a nice relaxing day have been ruined, when I eventually got up and out of bed I came into the lounge and it looks like a bomb has hit it, so gotta blitz it soon cos I keep treading on toys :haha: Gotta do the kitchen too as OH left it in a right state when he was making his lunch earlier :dohh: I'm in the mood for cleaning though so I don't mind too much :)

Not sure what I'm doing for lunch today, might have jacket potato and salad, quick and easy :) We have a ton of potatoes that need to be used too so I might make up a potato salad too, yum yum, anyone got any yummy recipes?


----------



## meow951

Morning ladies!

Its so sunny and nice here today. I really want to get outside in the garden but it depends if my back will take it. Need to be careful as we're supposed to be going shopping tomorrow as it's my sister 18th birthday and then going out in the evening. Plus i've got work Sat, Sun and Mon so don't want to be crippled as really need the money!

32 weeks today!! Eeek!


----------



## wild2011

happy 32 weeks meow! xx


----------



## wild2011

ive jsut counted up team numbers on the other may thrwad and boys arnt ahead ne more lol 61 team pink, 31 team blue, and a fair few team yellow too. :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Just feels like boys are taking over then. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

yer and thinks theres just more boys on here, lots of peoples cant be bothered to find this thread, lol


----------



## heyyady

Hubby and I looked up how to do fundal measurements just for fun- I'm 27 weeks today and measuring 46 weeks! :lol:


----------



## wild2011

rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Been looking online and can't find anything more than someone measuring 10 weeks ahead with twins- most are 4-7 weeks ahead. I'm, what, NINETEEN?!?!?!?! Crap!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :)

Mummy I hope you're ok hun, just keep them legs crossed a little while longer!! 

Wild how you feeling this morning? Have you made an appointment to see the MW?

Hey.. I bet that shoots off the centile chart in your notes :haha:

24 - thanks hun, I was so paranoid I stayed up till 1am so it was 4 hours between lol i was sooooo tired lol 

Wiggler, hope Dylan stays in a great mood for you! And hope you is feeling better soon!!

I messed up with this ebay lark lololol... I just realised the P&P price I listed was for a 'large letter' not a packet and I may find myself a tad out of pocket rofpmsl I thought they were quite cheap pmsl 

Slept quite well, although seems to take some time to switch off and settle, couldnt wake up though lol Think Im going to hang some laundry outside today, its bright and sunny, hopefully the temp will pick up a little bit after lunch too :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry Meow.. forgot to add a yay! for 32 weeks!!! Not long now hun xxx


----------



## wild2011

hey me and new have known to measure as much as 4-5 weeks ahead with singletons lmfao. were u measuring to top of uterus or top of tummy? 

new-waiting for her to call back, feel fine now but asked her to pop in and see me as with the last 3 days adding up it would put my mind at rest.x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pmsl yes my last measurement was 5wk ahead (with a small baby :haha:)

Im sure she'll check you over hun. Any news from your DH? Did you say your kids were off today for the voting? I dropped Joshua off and his school is a polling station but its open. Weird!


----------



## heyyady

well, as my uterus IS at the top of my tummy... :rofl: when I was in the hospital last week they were checking for the top of my uterus and couldn't believe it's so high- they commented then about having full term moms with smaller, but I just laughed it off at the time:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 32 weeks Meow!

I need to go back to sleep, I am soooo tired and feel so gross and ill :( I hope Dylan has his nap soon so I can have a lie down. 

Still havent got round to doing any tidying, {I'm just looking at it and hoping it will do it all own its own :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler - hate to be the bearer of bad news, but i did that for ages, and it really doesnt!

I dont get it when Im at my mums house little pixies come out at night and the place is always back to super clean when I wake up lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

I guess that means the telepathic signals I'm sending to Dylan to make me a cup of tea won;t work either? Bummer :(
I'll just have to wait until next time I drag my lazy bum off the sofa :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its almost lunch time just wait for OH lolol

I really really want some shreddies and narna.... BUT we all know how fidget responds to milk arghhhhh lol


----------



## wild2011

lol new this school has 600+ kids in and im in the middle of the city, so it would be wayyyy too hectic to keep the school open lol.

no news from dh, just had a bowl of frosties and then almost spewed it up wen i wiffed my apple dettol, it reminded me of a manky hair dye smell and struggled to keep cereal down, may wait a while before i attempt a cuppa lol


----------



## wild2011

ditto new, milk really struggles to stay down, i always have skimmed and it makes it that bit easier.


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow thats a super huge school for little people!!!! lol Im not sure we have have 60 kids lol 

I might try it with just a splash of milk to make it wet. I really want it, and I dont often really want a food lol


----------



## Wiggler

No OH this lunchtime, his stupid boss sent him out on delivery, its not even his job!! :( OH hates it when they do this, and poor Dylan gets so upset at lunchtime, he waits by the window lookng for OH and when he doesn't turn up he cries his eyes out :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

aww sorry hun, thats pants. Well you'll just have to crack that child slave whip harder lol cant have you unnecessarily getting off the sofa ;) Soon the kids go off to school and you'll be left to fend for yourself :(


----------



## Wiggler

haha, maybe I should keep popping out kids so that I always have a child slave at home :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lol, the girls last school was less than 80 kids, they actually prefer the new one and its a really good school quite posh but there we go lol


----------



## Wiggler

OK, I suppose I should get on with the tidying, maybe I will really enjoy it and do some of the other bits that need doing too :rofl: 

Wish me luck x x x


----------



## wild2011

lol sending u lots of luck, im doing the odd bit inbetween here and ebay, have managed washing up, and the kitchen sides, a load of wahsing on, a load in dryer and a load on line. ironing basket is out with every good faith of actually ironing, im loosing faith fast tho lol


----------



## 24/7

Good luck wiggler. :D Just about to have a quick whip round here too. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I am so not planning on ironing, think i will just empty the ironing basket into the million charity bags that comes through the door ha ha

I had some cereal... oh this could be fun - Im stupid sometimes!

Im still in the thinking mode for the housework lol Im sure it'll progress to doing mode soon lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I lasted about 20 mins, I'm very proud of myself :haha:
I also made my cup of tea, I'll get some more done later, but Dylan is being far too messy for me to make a real difference at the moment :rofl:

I am soooo annoyed with OH, I always tell him not to throw things cos Dylan will start doing it (OH throws toys in the general direction of the toybox) and Dylan has just spent the last 10 minutes throwing toys and even the laundry basket!!! He's not happy now I have told him off, but he isn't throwing anymore. I will be having words with OH AGAIN tonight about his bad habits that Dylan keeps picking up!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Having a man about the house is like having an extra child sometimes lol.. just less mouldable lol

Im working hard cutting up 60 million flyers for Joshua's karate class lol These things always sound like a good idea to volunteer for until you get started lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, hopefully it won't take you too long to get it done.

I'm doing quite well training OH, he actually uses a knife when he eats now instead of trying to cut through his dinner with his fork (soooo embarassing when we was eating out!!) he remembers to flush the loo 99% of the time, same for putting the loo seat down, and he is slowly getting better with the housework :haha:

Training Dylan is much easier, a lot of it he just picked up :haha: He always puts the loo seat down if he sees it up, always takes his plates and cups out to the kitchen, he loves to help with the cooking and washing up and occasionally he will help me put his toys away. I'm very proud of him, if he carries on like this he will make a wonderful husband when he is older :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: it wont last lol wait till he is 4 or 5 and realises its a chore.. male gene kicks in then lol.. wont flush the toilet, pee down the side because they more interested watching else where lol cups left all over the house, spoons in places you'd never imagine, toys everywhere. Sorry hun, it all needs to be retrained into them... then they fall right back into the male genepool when they hit teenagehood lol


----------



## Wiggler

Nooooooooo!!! :haha:

I'm still not sure what to make for lunch, I am boiling hot (as usual) so don't want a big hot meal, I might just stick to jackat tattie and salad, or if I feel lazy I might just do crumpets :haha: Decisions, decisions...


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, do you feel any better? New's right, any good habits you teach em have to be retaught pretty much constantly as they grow up but you can then pass that job to the wife:thumbup:

Lol, imagine a whole army of child helpers, sounds great but probably very messy and stinky!

Wild, did you go see your midwife?

Meow :happydance: for 32 weeks

Hey, your fundal height is 19 weeks ahead? :shock: Just wow hun!

New,:dohh: why'd you touch the cereal?

Thought would come bother the lot of you as nobody here seems to let you sleep, Eilidh refuses to stay on the monitor and the doctor refuses to not monitor Eilidh so they're in every 10-15mins faffing. The nurse is lovely though and wayyyy more pregnant than I am bless, she's 37 weeks with a big boy!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm feeling a bit better now I've had a nice cuppa, I think the fact I don't feel like I'm going to fall asleep at any moment is helping :)
I'm still all achey and bunged up though, I wish I could have a nice Lemsip :haha:

I'm glad your nurse is lovely, and sounds like your little girl loves to play hide and seek :haha:
How are you feeling hun? x x x


----------



## mummy3

I'm feeling not too bad hun thanks:hugs: Just frustrating. Sooooo jealous of your cuppa, they just can't do em right over here and don't get me started on iced tea :sick: If I was home would send you some lemsip:hugs: Do you have any lemons in? If you boil some water squeeze in a load of fresh lemon then add sugar you get a really amazing drink for colds/flus:hugs:


----------



## meow951

Mummys who have had babies is it normal to have really bad period pains?

I've had the odd one or 2 over the past few weeks but they were really mild. Just had about 5 minutes of really really painful ones and now back to mild.

Is this normal? I don't think i've had any braxton hicks (unless this is braxton hicks lol) I really have no idea on these sorts of things!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, is there no sexy doctors to perve at to ease your frustration?

No lemons in, which sucks :(

They can;t do tea properly?! That sucks! I'd be lost without tea! :haha:

I decided I wanted crumpets for lunch, look some out of the pack and they were blue and fuzzy :sick:
Munching on some pepper slices now, yum :) I got Dylan to try a bit, but he doesn't look impressed :dohh:


----------



## mummy3

What is it with fuzzy crumpets, twice I've bought some here and they were fuzzy:growlmad:

No sexy doctors here, only middle aged women:haha: Yeah and tea has to be all fancy pants and full of crap lol, no tetley here:nope:

Meow, I'm not sure hun, do you have any other symptoms? maybe a UTI or SPD. BH's go up your whole uterus, do you have this with the period pain? Might be worth an ask of your mw to check:flower:


----------



## meow951

I saw the midwife yesterday and she said urine and everything was fine. I don't think it goes right up lol They've gone now. I'll keep an eye on it and if something seems wrong ill give them a ring.

Probably need a really good fart :haha:


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: yep that could defo cause pain in the area!


----------



## Wiggler

meow - I'd get checked with the MW hun 

Are any of the middle aged women nice to look at :haha:
Mmm tetley, I've been on the cheapo Tesco Value stuff recently, it's nowhere near as nice, but not too bad.

I'm heartbroken about the crumpets, luckily we have another pack in the freezer but waiting for them to defrost will be torture! And OH said the bread was off this morning so I can't even have some toast! Going to have to raid the fridge soon and see if we have some cheese, I really fancy a jacket tattie with cheese and beans and tons of butter :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Period cramp that comes and goes like that could be BH.. I dont know how many times I argued witht he MWs that my cramp wasnt coming and going so it couldnt be BH.. but they were adamant that it was BH (it wasnt.. BUT they last hours and hours not minutes). Hope you ok meow hun!

Mummy ach, tell wriggly to sit still so you can get some rest lol Are the contractions stopping? Fait play on your MW still waddling at 37 weeks lolol

Wiggler are you sure its a cold and not pregnancy rhititis?? Lemsip isnt allowed in our delicate condition is it?

We managed to eat all 6 crumpets without them going furry yay!! lol Well i use the term 'we' very lightly.. Joshua manged 5 and a half of them lol


----------



## mummy3

Err the middle aged women are nice to talk to, look at... :rofl:

Can you defrost them in the microwve? I would be more than hay to settle for tescos value tea! 

New, you know your own body:thumbup: Lol at Joshua and the crumpets


----------



## new_to_ttc

I didnt realise I was drinking decaff tea at work before finishing, it tasted just like normal tea! i dont drink a lot though, never used to drink it all before pregnancy lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm sure its a cold, got sore throat, snotty nose, achey and just dying in general. Actually, its probably man-flu thinking about it :rofl: Nopes, no Lemsip for us, it sucks, I would love one right now :(

I just remembered we have wraps in so I made myself a great big deep fill ham salad wrap, its yummy!


----------



## wild2011

firstly, crumpets dont need to defrost, toast them from frozen, same as bread it cooks through just the same in just the same time!-come on ladies that shud be common knowledge :rofl:

lemsip is poo ne way take paracetamol if u need it and squash and boiling water, tastes no fecking different to lemsip and burns no wholes in the pocket, kids can have it too and works a treat with the girls.

every early evening i start sneezing, blocked nose, i could blow and blow all night and nothing comes out but it feels blocked and rattles and i sound like full of cold, then wen i wake up its gone, lol thats been like that 3 weeks now, a nuisance to get to sleep with tho. :doh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

i should get some lunch, soooo not hungry lol 

Trying to sort out some work things lol They claiming my sicknote hasnt arrived, and that I dont have enough annual leave hmmmmm me thinks they should go do their sums again lol They also lost the rota's for week 45... because I know when that was ... 'what did I work?' ermmmmmmmmmm dont know lol .. 'did you work', yeah Im sure i would have lol .... did you have Friday off or work Tuesday? errmmmmmmmm dunno.. lolol Oh we'll pay you for your normal week then! Okies! lol Asking me stupid questions like when I turned up for work pffft lol Like I'd know lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wild I was thinking I'd just toast frozen crumpets but thought maybe I was doing it wrong :rofl: lolol


----------



## wild2011

painful boobies here, tis bit cold lol.

well so far i have hoovered the entire house, dusted cleaned both bathrooms, the kitchen and de-cluttered. thinking baout lunch for me and kids, my bath is run but its too hot a mo lol

mw will be here at 2.30


----------



## Wiggler

I didn't know that... I could have made crumpets instead of faffing about making that wrap :haha:

The wrap was soooo yummy though and probably the healthiest thing I've eaten in a while. Lots of lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber. Mmmm :) It was HUGE too, but I'm still hungry. I'm so not amused!

Would hot Ribena work the same do you think? We have tons of Ribena in at the moment.


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: nope hun ur right, no need to defrost bread or crumpets if toasting, i dont get why toasters have defrost buttons, it tastes exactly the same. i always have a frozen pack of each and pitta breads in freezer so if caught short can stick some in to toast if i forgot to get them out night before lol


----------



## wild2011

cheap squash, expensive squash, ribena etc etc any squash hun, i use lemon or orange or blackurant, whichever bran we have in yeah, just put same ammount as u would for squash but boilng water, sip it and inhale the steam really works, i refuse to buy lemsip even when not pregnant it does the same bloody thing and take pain killers if u need them, :rofl: my mum gave us all hot squash wen we were ill long b4 lemsip was bought out


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG you should see my boobs... well I mean that in the least perviest of terms... but they hurt so much I must subconsciously pull at them to take that stretching pain away and they are soooooooooooooooo scratched oops!!!! i look like Ive had a fight with a cat who's never had its nails clipped lol

Glad the MW is coming round hun :)

Im just waiting for the MW... speak of devil.. to ring... I was making enquiries about aqua natal classes.. yack! My friend wants me to go with her but I didnt know if I could take Joshua to watch or not... apparently I can eekkk.. I hate water lol


----------



## Wiggler

My mum used to give us sugar water, I tried to make it recently when I was feeling crap but it tastes horrible, I loved it when I was little. I used to pretend to be ill so my mum would make me some, it always worked until one day she forced some gross banana flavoured medicine down my throat :sick: I stopped trying to scam sugar water off her after that :haha:


----------



## wild2011

back where hubby is from they drink sugar water wen they are ill he always trys to feed it to the kids :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

My mum tried to give Dylan sugar water when he as over hers, he was not amused :haha:

I was wondering where bubs was hiding so had a good feel of my tummy and found a little knee or foot, I poked it hoping bubs would poke back, but bubs decided to move as low down as possible and stretch out. Bad mummy for disturbing bubbas sleep :haha:


----------



## wild2011

im so glad mw is coming, i just had urge to have a poo, u know when ur tummy is quite uncomfortable and ur thinking god ill feel better wen ive done this type :rofl:, sat on loo and had bad bh then when that was over the feeling of needing a poo was all gone, i think i should put a tea strainer between my legs next time incase its a baby coming out not a poo :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

MEN! lol... Im just discussing with OH about this aquanatal nonsense, I hate water and I hate swimming costumes more lol Anyways i was wondering if mine would still fit, and he was ever so polite in telling me 'fat chance' lol hang on his exact words were, 'spandex stretches babe but hell....' :( Then I said you never know it might suck me all in and make me look gorgeous and curvy, and his reply 'even a Dyson couldnt suck in your curves right now darling'.... how rude lolol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: MEN! I hope you have some lovely revenge planned!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Eeekkk wild!! thats not kinda what you want to be feeling right now!!!


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: at the dyson comment.

new- its gone again now, maybe he bobbing up and down and playing tricks :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Cheeky sod just googled buoys and said ooooo look what colour is your costume... you'll bob about like these!!! lolol.... You see why I couldnt live with a man lolol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

bubs is now getting revenge for me waking him/her up by rolling around against my bladder :(


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Has the pushing BH come back Wild?


----------



## wild2011

no! see what i mean its all fecking odd,


----------



## Wiggler

I think your little guy is a troublemaker :haha:

Just cooked a few crumpets from frozen, they were yummy, thanks again Wild :) x x x


----------



## wild2011

lol new ne time hun! that naughty new not sharing her secret tip :rofl:

he is a trouble maker and its too naughty.


----------



## Wiggler

Maybe he will get all his troublemaking ways out of the way in the womb then be a sweet little angel once he is born. 

I think bubs is having a growth spurt... I'm still hungry!!!!

I'm going to be strong and see if I can last another half hour, maybe the feeling of starvation will go away :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: that wud be wishful thinking on my part. 

i dont know how some people go on and had 6-7+ id be thinking bubs wud fall out at conception by then. im so glad theres not a doubt in my mind about this being my last, i never had any alarm bells ring or false alarms with the others, and ive got ages to go yet, im gunna bet im like this constantly and still manage to go overdue :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

The end is so close yet so far too lol 

I have just trashed my house looking for my swimming costume - found it in my 'summer drawer' why the f*ck did i assume it wouldnt be there??????? lol House is literally upside down and clothes EVERYWHERE lol.. now to try it on... Im taking bets on it not fitting lol

Ive also managed to lose an Argos receipt. I keep all my receipts Im so good. Ive got the receipt for the Sky link (which needs to go back) bought Dec 2010... have I got the receipt for the remote which was bought less than a week ago??? NO! I bought it the same day I bought the new pillows - I have that receipt! It makes no sense... although just dawned on me might be in the bag the pillows were in.... will check ahhhhh fingers crossed lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

I keep changing my mind about having one more, I would love another one, but I am terrified of my SPD being worse in the next pregnancy. I am seriously considering it though :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Phew... I was right, receipt in pillow bag! lol 

And... OMG! costume fits! Not quite as secure on the boobs as it used to be rofl but Ive tightened it all up and it looks alright! It'll do :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im having my tubes tied at the soonest possibility lol If have a retained placenta, Im going to ask if they can do it while Im in theatre having it removed!


----------



## Wiggler

woo, made it til 2.15pm before Dylan had his first scream up :rofl: All cos I won;t let him headbutt the walls :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwww.... bless him!

Right i think I may be a little hungry, grapes and strawberries for lunch mmmmm


----------



## Wiggler

Well that was over quick, he is happy again now. He is so tired though, but he won't sleep!

Mmm, grapes and strawberries :)

I am still a bit peckish, not as starving as I was, but I still want to raid the fridge, freezers and cupboards :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl wiggler I dont think you'd survive a day in my house lol There is bits of snacks in places lol but I buy food fresh from the butchers or whatever daily lol there is hardly anything in just to grab, unless you like fish fingers or alphabetti lolol oh might have tinned soup too lol


----------



## wild2011

how old r u again new, 28ish wasnt it? im afraid with 2 kids theyll refuse too lol. ill have 4 and it wudnt matter if i were 32 they still wouldnt :(


----------



## Wiggler

We do a big weekly shop, but I never think of snack food really, just breakfast, lunch and dinner so I end up snack on meal food :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah 28 soon. Im going to speak to my dr about it, they got to remove my right tube and ovary anyways Im really hoping they'll tie the other off. i dont want it removed the cysts on my left are very small and managable and removing it will start the menopause so i dont want that.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I stopped doing big shops because I wasted so much food. I buy whatever I know Im going to eat that day lol except fruit and few bits in for Joshua. Its a slightly more expensive way of shopping, but nothing gets wasted and we eat a far healthier diet.


----------



## Wiggler

We don't normally waste much food (apart from what Dylan refuses) so I'm a bit heartbroken about having to throw out crumpets and bread today :(

:( still 2 1/2 hours til OH gets home, I need a cuddle and some pampering


----------



## heyyady

I'm having my tubes tied when the girls are born- no more for me, thanks!

Mummy- we had the same issue when I was in the hospital, but there were 2 to try and keep on the monitors! I actually sat and held the dopplers on by hand for the better part of two hours! 

Wild- :rofl: I can't get the image of catching a baby in a tea strainer out of my head!

New- I usually swim in shorts and a bikini top, and see why I should do no different now! I waddle right out there, belly in all it's glory and all! :rofl:

I'm having sharp stabbing pains in my cervix whenever I stand, and sometimes when I'm lying down- and this morning the whole underside of my belly aches- not really period pains but not ligament stretching pains either, sharper than that... I have an appointment today at 11, and am taking my bag with me as I just have this sneaking suspicion they're going to send me in for "observation" again!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its good to be prepared hey :)

You're not allowed clothing in the pool, so would have to be bikini shorts here, but no chance lol Im conscious enough of being in a costume never mind anything less lol


----------



## mummy3

They tried to persuade me to have my tubes tied after Anja at 26, must be different here.

:happydance: for gettiing on the costume new! and :rofl: you wont look like a buoy, cheeky oh!

Wild, omg sit still and no crapping :shock:

Wiggler, glad Dlans calmed down, did he want to make loud banging noises on the walls like the neighbours?

Breakfast at the hospital is: oatmeal, rice crispies, toast, fruit, milk and starbucks coffee, yummy!!


----------



## heyyady

Mine are swim shorts :)


----------



## heyyady

Mummy - which hospital are you at??? starbucks? :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

See mummy soon as I give him the title OH he turns into a partner and acts like a man prat lol He was rather pleased with his comments pmsl 

Right think I might walk to the school today, got to go to town no point taking the car to town car park is further away then walking home lol Need to go vote but will do that when I go back out to be a floating fish... omg Im so going to sink lol (cant do my vote at Joshuas school, the one on my card is so not in walking distance how rude!)


----------



## mummy3

Yep starbucks lol, but think its their coffee granules, not that they go on a coffee run for everyone :rofl: Hospital is osborn, at scottsdale healthcare, moving to Shea soon looks like ( thats sister hospital 5 miles away) so same thing there.


----------



## mummy3

Floating fish:haha:

Yeah new, now you get him on not so best behaviour!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh check you out living the high life lol... You're lucky to get a coffee off the NHS lolol


----------



## new_to_ttc

There is nothing elegant about me in a swimming costume drowning - how the hell does a huge bump make it any better??? I cant believe I agreed to this lol

Right best actually set off if Im going to walk to collect rugrat.. urghhhhh the hill scares me lol 

Wild.. are you still about hun? Sure you said MW was due at 2.30... hope everything is going ok!!!


----------



## wild2011

lol hey glad u like the tea strainer thought, 

mw came my bp is a little elavated, i look hot n flushed my cheeks r bring red for a change lol. 

he's very low and possibly been bobbing between free and engaged, (tell me someting i didnt already know) lol

just got to keep a close eye on it and if the pressure comes back take a towel and phone to loo with me just incase, oh lord! maybe i need a tea strainer after all. least i know hes fighting fit and nice and big (still measuring further ahead again) so though not done cooking hed likely be okie dokie, (though shes just reassuring me) ne regular bh come on and stay i can get momitored too see if real thing or not, and go from there, though i dont think ne thing will come of it, and she's saying she's 50/50! xx


----------



## mummy3

Wild are they not going to check you? Towel on toilet sounds scary! 28 weeks is very early hun, I'd be concerned not getting steroids etc incase something was happening:hugs: Either way rest up

New, well might be posh but can't bloody eat it now:growlmad: Contractions started up again and 2 shots of terbutaline is not doing anything so waiting for the mag sulphate now, nurse says nibbling only but :sick:


----------



## mummy3

Actually scrap posh, I was hungry last night and thought would try order as much as possible off the menu and see what came:blush:


----------



## wild2011

they wont do internal here unless had bleed or have proven regular contractions, it could do more harm fidling around in there than not.

steroids here also dont get handed out unless ur waters have gone or ur in early stages of active labour, so its a no win situation.

im pritty damn sure hes snugly tucked away in there tho hun, i wouldnt get urges coming and going hed just fly out, i know my labours too well. xx


----------



## mummy3

Thats so true, I guess by #4 we're meant to know our bodies and childbirth:winkwink: Its so damn different over here, even between here and California, I have had an internal at every 2 weeks from 27 weeks and told its the norm. You blink and you've had steroids, I think if I sneezed right now I'd get every doc in the building. Back in the UK, I was left to it lol although did get steroids but only after being in labour with #1 then got with #2and 3 when symptomatic, but certainly very different.


----------



## wild2011

i bet i coould go to a different county here and be treated differently, someone i know at the school had a premie 7 weeks ago, at 29 weeks she started having symptoms of preterm labour, and had steroids, and 31 weeks she was born and 2 weeks later she was home as soon as they reach 5lb and feed 2 bottles they allow them home here. my other friend on number 7 had her back waters go at 28 weeks and she is now 32 weeks ish and still preggers lol. she too had steroids but nothing progressed, so they do give them but not unless theres good reason. wat panicks me is cos im so fast by the time they knows its the real thing they wont have time for steroids.


----------



## heyyady

Wild- What panics me is that they told you to take a towel into the loo with you! 

Mummy- good luck keeping that girl in there! 

I'm off to try to catch a small nap before my appointment- wish me luck!


----------



## wild2011

gl hey :hugs: 

i think she was trying to make me feel better but wasnt sure how too, :shrug:


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- sounds like my hospital. I was ordering from the menu at all hours :rofl: grape juice, strawberry shortcake, chicken strips and fries, pancakes, I ordered it all haha. Not to mention the food was amazing. Hope the magnesium sulfate works. :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

That hill is a killer lol .. Im not doing that again any time soon lol

Wild glad he's ok :) towel and phone.. seriously!!! They gave me an internal the other week because they couldnt find reason for the pain, lucky they did in my case! But she said it was the norm to prod poke and take what they need lol

Just collected another lot of antibiotics to 'flush out my system' I swear baby wont need rattles when he gets here just give mummy a shake lol Got a new Sky link, and took my remote back so lets hope the new link works this time lol Wow Bh kicking in ... fidget did not like that blinking walk lol Joshua wants lasange and salad for dinner, no rest for me then lol out at 6.30 for this darn aquanatal stuff lol

Mummy.. did you get everything you ordered off the menu last night? lol If you miss dinner here in hospital is near on impossible to get someone to get you anything as simple as a sandwich!


----------



## mummy3

Goodluck hey, please come back and tell us how they are doing:hugs:

Lucky, yep could be one and the same, must say was impressed when saw the hamburger and cheeseburger deluxe:thumbup:

Wild, yeah it was the towel in the toilet that threw me abit there. I had a fast labour with #2 so I know where you're coming from:hugs:


----------



## wild2011

yer wud likely be different if i were consultant led care new, but due to no complications and no issues at scans and stuff im not and its not easy as just getting one, u have to be referred etc.

here u get possibly 6 cold chips and cardboard pizza or a boiled potato with a crusty chicken breast and sod all else. no hot drinks and if u miss ur meal u get a manky sandwich thats half gone off ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - Dylan likes to headbutt walls cos.. erm.. I don't know why, he is just a strange child :rofl: 

wild - Sounds like he is a very cheeky little thing :haha: I hope he stays put!

Well Dylan went into his room to play trains and he was being very quiet, so I went in and he is curled up asleep on his bed, I don't have the heart to wake him up so going to get OH to do it when he gets back in 20 minutes :rofl:

I think I'm going to go to bed when OH gets home, I'm exausted and feeling crap, I don't care if he ruins dinner, as long as its food i'll eat it :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

OMG contractions hurt:cry:


----------



## meow951

Wow some of the hospitals sound lovely on here. My local hospital is crap with food as well.

I was very happy with the birth centre though. They have a kettle for tea and coffee in the labour rooms so you and OH can drink as you please. Plus they let you eat what you want while in labour. Then if you stay in you get cereal and toast for brekkie. Not sure about other meals as i suppose you're not supposed to be in there for a long while as it's just a birth centre.

Reading that back i sound easily pleased :haha: but i was very impressed!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh mummy hun :hug: all worth it in the long run. Are you getting any decent pain relief hun xx


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I should ask if I can see the labour unit, Ive no idea what it is like or where it is lol


----------



## Wiggler

I need to see the new labour ward, they redid it since I had Dylan, good thing too, it was GROSS when I had Dylan. Really really skanky!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive seen the antenatal and postnatal wards for different reasons and they seem very simple and ward like lol but I have no idea where the labour unit is, I know which end of the hospital it is lol and I have no idea what it looks like at all lol


----------



## mummy3

Sorry:blush: Didn't mean to scare anyone. Been offered morphine IV but no thanks. Ask again in a few hours if they don't get these damn things to stop!

I always liked the soup milk and sandwich meals in the UK:shrug:


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: mummy


----------



## Wiggler

I don't mind what it looks like now as long as the EVIL midwife isn't there

"oh go home, you still have days yet, the 2 mile walk will do you good..." GRRR I had been 3 cm for at least 10 hours! I needed pain releif, so I walked home, was back an hour and a half later, STILL 3cm and demanding pain releif, luckily evil MW had gone home and nice MW let me stay. Evil MW ended up delivering Dylan the next morning though :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: mummy


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hope they ease off hun and give you some comfort!

soup milk and sandwich? Things must have changed hun lol


----------



## Wiggler

GRRR, OH has only been back 10 mins and he is already annoying me, he is such a turd! I'm going to go hide in the bedroom, I may murder him if I have to spend more time with him


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: @ turd alert!


----------



## luckyme225

Aw mummy, hope they settle down soon. :hugs: Have they given you steroid injections yet for little ones lungs?


----------



## mummy3

Thanks guys:hugs:

I had lentil soup, chicken sandwich and milk in both of the hospitals I gave birth in, in the UK, one in England and one in scotland, figured it was the standard:haha: Was yummy tho.

Ooh Wiggler what has OH done? That midwife sounds like a right cow as well:growlmad:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler i really hope your poor OH doesnt read this forum rofpmsl

Lasange stinks urghh :sick: think I'll just have grapes for dinner lol


----------



## Wiggler

Apparently I am now a moody cow for walking off to the bedroom, I don't care, I'm poorly and he hasn't even asked how I am. GRRRRRR.


----------



## mummy3

Yep, I had the first of this round last night so one more to go. She'll have had 2 seperate rounds so hoping that makes a difference.


----------



## new_to_ttc

When I had Joshua my mum got a plate of toast and a pot of tea, refilled all day.. me... I got told to breathe and keep going!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

He hasn't done anything, thats the point though, he came in, didn't even say hi, or how are you feeling, just sat down breathing really loudly (I HATE that) and asked what was for dinner... GRRRRR, he said he would make dinner this morning, div!


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, he said YOU were moody??? Grrr men need to try being pregnant and poorly for 10mins:growlmad: 

Awww new, go make up for the lack of toast, plenty salted butter:cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

When I had Dylan the encouraged me to eat when I was in labour, but didn't offer me any food, then after he was born they offered me tea and toast, but I was still puking my guts up so said no, then went to the ward and they were serving up the most horrific smelling food ever, so politely declined :rofl:

When I was in that hospital another time though they served up the most delish cauliflower soup I have ever had, and also gave me sarnies whenever I was peckish, the menu was fab, as much food as I could eat, all healthy and prepared on site.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive packed a bag of vimto bon bons, all I'll need is a bag of grapes and I'll be content lol


----------



## wild2011

ne change mummy?x


----------



## wild2011

omg new our local retro sweet shop does rhubarb and custard flavour bon bons and i swear they are amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, he thinks I sit on my arse all day relaxing while the cleaning fairy comes round and does all the work, also the chef fairy comes round and makes all the food. GRRR. Funny thing is, if I decide to have a day in bed (very rare, only if I feel mega ill) Dylan really misbehaves, none of the housework gets done and none of us eat unless I drag my poorly bum out of bed to feed us :dohh: He is useless sometimes


----------



## Wiggler

mmm, bon bons, I love them, also pear drops are great!


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh wild mmmmmmm... no I have enough trouble finding vimto ones dont want to try another flavour then find I can never find it rofl 

My laundry didnt dry outside lol but its blown a bit grrrr


----------



## Wiggler

Oh crap :(

I just tried to get off the bed to tell OH I want a cup of tea and I can't, the back of my pelvis has gone crazy and it hurts so much to move :cry:
I've had weeks without this (only had the normal pain when walking and a little teeny bit of sioreness in bed), why has it come back now. I'm stuck here now until later when OH has a spare 10 mins to slowly get me off the bed.


----------



## mummy3

Not much change wild, they still hurt and still stuck on the bed. All that ever happens in hospitals is waiting:coffee:

Wiggler:hugs: your pelvis going is the last thing you need with OH being mean.

New, will you still want the grapes after labour?:haha:


----------



## 24/7

Just twenty pages for me to read through.... :shrug::haha: xx


----------



## 24/7

Cancel that, its 27?! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha 24/7, we like to chat!! :)

I'm going to attempt to get a bit more upright in a sec, if that works i should be able to get up, OH got Dylan all overexcited and now he is getting upset, I swear he is useless!


----------



## new_to_ttc

have fun 24 :) lolol

Ermmmm probably mummy, grapes are really refreshing lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

My temp has spiked fever high, Im having mad hot flushes and cramps in my legs - do you think maybe my body hates the idea of the swimming pool as much as me lol


----------



## mummy3

New if thats all you're getting at the thought of swimming, can't be much of a phobia:shrug:

Seriously hun, what is the fever? After your troubles with the infection prob best to be at the docs not the torture baths:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I think maybe it does new, take it easy hun!

Well I managed to get myself out of bed, bloody hell it hurt! As I suspected Dylan was very very overexcited and went into full blown tantrum mode :dohh: I always tell OH to play calm quiet games in the evening with Dylan, but noooo, its the same damn routine every night! OH gets home, gets Dylan hyper to the point he just goes into meltdown and cries his eyes out, then I have to calm him down. He is reading with Dylan now, which hopefully will keep him calm :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh not a phobia, just a dislike lol Although dont try to get me on a boat, thats totally different lololol 

I dont know whats up with this fever again, Im still on antibiotics so it makes no sense, will definitely see how it is tomorrow, think Im just getting myself wound up lol 

My ebay is doing well yay!! Making over £30 so far wooppeeeee Ive only out on a couple of Joshuas shoes and a coat that he is has outgrown. See girls it pays to get Clarks.. they keep in such good condition, they are totally resaleable :)


----------



## 24/7

Mummy - Hope you are ok. :hugs:
New - Don't go swimming with your fever, stay home. :hugs:

And I've forgotten the rest. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:hi: 24, (keep wanting to call u by ur name but those that dont follow journals will get confused :lol:

wiggler- men will be men thats wat they do best dh always winds the kids up then moans he is tired and cant cope with the loudness, wen he indeed causes it :grr:

talking of ebay new- i have goone from 100% feedback to 99.6 the arse wrote- never communicated, never sent item, and bloody accussed me of harrassment!

:grr: :grr: :grr: they dont let u write replys ne more,ne one reading it will hopefully see ive never had negative before and my feedback is almost 2000, so he can do one, BUT im still mega fooking pissed off


----------



## Wiggler

OMG Wild, can you not talk to Ebay and get the bad feedback removed?

ETA: I have never used Ebay in my life so not great at advice for it :haha:


----------



## mummy3

wild,:growlmad: Who the hell does he think he is? Jerk!!

New, thats odd you're still on the antibiotics. Stay home and rest if Joshua lets you:flower: Good going with the selling as well hun

Hi 24/7


----------



## wild2011

wiggler, usually not, i didnt send it as i should have, but due to no fault of my own and i did make the decission of not sending even late cos of his verbal abuse and the phone calls, u used to be able to reply back to it, so i wud have written i call 37 msgs in several days and 50+ calls a day harrassment, wud u not!???? lol but i cant so poop. never mind sod him, if ne one had issues with it they will likely pm me before buying and ill explain. 1999 good feedback versis 1 bad aint bad really lol


----------



## Wiggler

Wow thats really good, I hope no1 is put off buying from you cos of that jerk!

Well, the dinner then yogurt plan isn't working, he is swallowing the yogurt and keeping the chicken in his mouth. He is so gross, he deffo doesn't get that from me! :haha:
He is going to bed in a min, hopefully he will decide its fun to swallow the lovely chicken/yogurt mush in his mouth :sick:


----------



## wild2011

is it in tiny pieces? lol funny little man

i have just started cooking some lean beef strips which have been marinated in a sweet chilli homemade sauce all day, have some lettuce peppers toms and cucumber na donion roughly sliced and some garlic pitta bread warming, gunna be soooooo lush had cereal today and 2 apples so im starving now


----------



## Wiggler

nopes, one big lump of mush, OH was on fishing duty :rofl:

Mmmm, wild, that sounds so delish! OH is making salmon, veggies and jacket tattie later, not in the mood for a big meal just yet with all the snacking I have been doing today :haha:

Well I would call today a HUGE success, mummy 1 - terrible twos 0!! Only one tantrum all day (not including when OH got back) and that was just because he was tired and wanted to headbutt the walls :haha: I was so worried that he would be really grumpy today due to him missing out on 2 horus sleep last night.
Fingers crossed tomorrow goes smoothly too!


----------



## wild2011

i dislike samon. isnt there a limit on how much u can have? i know tuna is 1 tiiny can per week. i dont like salmon so wouldnt have a clue lol


----------



## 24/7

It's one salmon per week too, or so I was told. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

as i thought, just dont take much in if i dont eat it lol, wiggler how many times this week tut, sure uve mentioned it more than once :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I was meant to be having it yesterday but never bothered cos I wasn;t up to cooking it :rofl: This will be my first bit of salmon in months, i can't wait!!

Dylan is doing a repeat of last night and refusing to sleep :dohh: I knew that nap was a mistake, but he looked so peaceful I didn't want to wake him. He isn't having a nap tomorrow, I want an early night tomorrow night :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Wow I have a super hard bump tonight, and it looks like I swallowed a football. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

an extra piccy in order then hun ! x


----------



## 24/7

Oh gosh, will give it a go. :D Think Sam is protesting at me sitting in M&S cafe for two hours. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:

sprout had an active hour this afternoon and has been sleeping since,


----------



## 24/7

Well done little monkey - Mummy likes it when he's busy!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

WOOO!! I think Dylan is asleep!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

yayyyyyyyyyyyy i fell icky, i think sienna has finally got into bed shes been lying rolled up in her giant rug with a baby dool for hours refusing to get into bed and having tantrums, so i left her to it, but shes quiet now lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well ladies, I stand corrected, aquanatal was really good! Joshua was an angel and didnt make a peep of a sound for the full hour, just switched from DS to watching. I feel really energised from the exercises and I shall be taking the class again :)

Im still really hot though!! Grrrrrrr I checked withthe MW before getting in the pool she said Id be ok, and it was my MW so she knows my full history with this pregnancy. 

Wild hows the BH tonight hun? Mummy hows the contractions?

The house still stinks of lasange lol not so sure I want to sample it to be honest lol


----------



## luckyme225

new- glad you enjoyed your aquanatal!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hun Im so glad I was dragged now, the pool so isnt my thing, but it was just us pregnant ladies, a small warmed pool and no pressure. Fidget seemed to love it (or hate it) but he wasnt kicking massive but was definitely wriggling about lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, Dylan spent the last 2 hours laying in bed calling out "aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh mum mum mum mum MUM MUM MUM daddy daddy daddy daddy DADDY DADDY DADDY aaaaaahhhhhhh" :rofl: We went in if he started banging, but no way was we going to go in just for him calling us like that, he wanted to play :haha: cheeky monkey!

Bubs is awake, I think I have been forgiven for rudely awakening him/her earlier as my bladder is currently being ignored :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

new - glad you enjoyed it :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I made £40 on ebay.. woop woop woop Now just got to package it all yawn! lol Well its only 4 items rofl


----------



## wild2011

yay new for enjoying it, and for the £40 what u buying me? a tea strainer? :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

sure hun lol.. are you specific on type??? lolol Im not cleaning it when you catch baby though ha ha First purchase is a top for Joshua saying 'Im the big brother' the company take paypal lol result!


----------



## wild2011

wheres that from hun? ive got a little brother next ls top for sprout, its lush lol

bh have calmed right down as has pressure think hes shifted xxx


----------



## Wiggler

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQu0UJf2b4RpzHVCgkwRG4chJuc533RIIrgrMm2NxJzNISSevBaRw

:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ermmm.. one sec I'll look lol.. creative clothing :) Ive got a couple for fidget saying 'im the little brother' or 'i Love my big brother' etc 

Glad the pressure and BH have both settled hun! Any news on DH?


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: wiggler lol


----------



## wild2011

biatchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wiggler

:blush:


----------



## wild2011

not a sausage new :grr:

i will fecking pay u back wiggler just u wait :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

Anyone want to take my lovely iron tablet for me, I'm not too keen on the side affects... :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

wiggler u wont have miconium in the babys waters, 

nooooooooooooooooo the poor little cutie gunna be surrounded by pesto!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







pesto.jpg
File size: 65.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wild2011

oh hunni will iron tablets produce waste like the above piccy? :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I hope you are having it with a meal and orange jucie wiggler. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:haha: @ u 2!!!!

Wigglers bubs is definitely going to poo green lolol


----------



## wild2011

shes having it with pesto :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: wild! Haha, my little pesto baby!

Am I meant to take it with food, I never knew that, I've just been taking it in the evening. :dohh:

The oh so pleasant affects for me are consitpation and wind that could be used in nuclear warfare :sick:


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl.. and a side of pasta lol


----------



## 24/7

Always iron with a meal, and lots of OJ to help your body absorb it. xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: a side? thought it was a pack? hehe

ok ok ive got u back for the tea strainer now :blush: lol xx


----------



## hopefulmama

If you take acidophilus daily you most likely won't be constipated as much, it keeps you very regular. It's also very healthy to take during pregnancy.


----------



## wild2011

never heard of that


----------



## Wiggler

GRRRRRRR OMFG, it sounds like they are just banging for the fucking hell of it!!! It doesn't sound like hammering. I am so pissed off.


----------



## wild2011

maybe he got a huge donkey dick and when he takes his trousers off it thuds on the floor :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Yea its the bacteria thats already in our stomach that helps break down the food in the digestive system.
It has soo many benefits. Keeps away yeast infections as well

https://www.ehow.com/how-does_5580299_acidophilus-do-digestion_.html


----------



## wild2011

gunna look for sum now ty x


----------



## Wiggler

By the stupid macho man act he puts on I'm guessing its a teeny todger :rofl:

It just pisses me off, its every week night, always within 20 mins of Dylan going to sleep (I am 99% certain they wait til he goes quiet on purpose)

I think its stopped now, its been going on since 9pm :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh hopeful thanks for that info! Learn so much in here amoungst the food and sex talk lol
Im finding the antibiotics are keeping things moving, but I think it will go drastric the other way as soon as they stop.


----------



## wild2011

thanks for that info new so thoughtful rofl, wiggler lol they are prats, hope it stops for the night now x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol sorry was i tmi thinking out loud there rofpmsl


----------



## Wiggler

I hope its stopped too. 

Fingers crossed we win the lotto soon so we can get the hell out of this hellhole, and make a ton of noise on our way out!


----------



## hopefulmama

Wild- maybe thats y i don't get bum grapes? hahaha


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: hopeful hun dont get ur hopes up lol, i dindt get them with number one, was with number 2 + and from pressure, i go regulalrly and dont suffer with constipation ne ways lol, im sooo glad they go as soon as bubs is delivered ir id be doomed


----------



## hopefulmama

I don't plan on another baby, this pregnancy stuff isn't my cup of tea... if we have another child we have always wanted to adopt, there are so many children who need a good home.


----------



## Wiggler

I am so fed up with OH, if he keeps telling me to shut up all the fucking time I am going to go crazy :cry:

What the hell have I done to deserve all this crap :cry:


----------



## wild2011

yes mine r going free to good home , id consider sending them first class too.. u want? :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:grr: im coming look out wiggler oh :holly:


----------



## hopefulmama

HAHAHAHAHA, your kids are pretty frickin cute, maybe.. i'll keep you posted


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww Wild you dont mean that hehe 

Wiggler have you asked him why he is feeling arsey? maybe he had a crap day at work or didnt sleep to well and is just taking it out on the wrong person, but unfortunately we always take it out on the one closest to us :hugs: Your hormones wont help it'll all be going stright for the juggular xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Everyone on here talks about their lovely OH's and I always wonder why my OH isn;t like that anymore, he is just horrible, I hate spending time with him now. I love him to bits but him telling me shut up and calling me a moody cow and lazy all the time really gets to me :(

I end up spending half my time in the bedroom just to keep away from him


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler you both under a lot of pressure right now, the neighbours, his work, Dylan, the pregnancy it takes its toll on the men too hun! Have your mum take Dylan and budjet a date night and enjoy yourselves xxx


----------



## wild2011

he aint getting any love! my hubby is the same lol, maybe roll over and let him please himself he may stop getting grumpy :lol:

mines not even here and left me during half term with no break from them wen he was supposed ot be away 3-4 days tops now 2 weeks in, and no sign and fone un reachable again, im with u hun, they arnt all that and us being hormonal/not in the mood obviously taking its tol on them. :hugs:


hopeful- ty hun keep me posted lol

new- of course i dont really lol x


----------



## Wiggler

well, he just told me to shut up twice more, i lost it and threw the netbook on the floor and now its broken, so ive lost my only means of talking to people who arent him or dylan. i probably wont be on much now. im sat here crying cos he has upset me so much


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: im sat crying too. just got all emoitional and sent dh the most evil msg ever, calling him everything under the sun, hell either be sat drinking or curled up in bed, ive got sienna screaming, no bog roll, no fecking milk, no car on the road, no sanity, and im tired to the fucking bone and sick of him telling me hell be home tomorrow every day rahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww hun, have you tried to talk to him?


----------



## wild2011

:cry: :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Wild hun 

:hugs: for both you ladies!!!


----------



## 24/7

Hugs for all those with OH issues. :hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 - have you seen a car shade you like? Ive just seen a really lovely one, its a Lamaze one or something.


----------



## Wiggler

feeling a bit better now, I may have shattered the screen and casing to my netbook, but I remembered I can plug it into the old PC moniter!


----------



## wild2011

nose blocked and i got tears onauto flow.

i saw a lush fisher price rainforest carshade on ebay i want 1 now


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: wild. Hopefully our OH issues are sorted soon.

PS. Sorry if my typing gets even worse, its all very rattly and loose at the moment, going to get creative with the selotape tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: mine wont have a head left wen he gets home this rate


----------



## Wiggler

Mine is lucky I didn;t throw the netbook at his head, I told him time and time again not to tell me to shut up!


----------



## wild2011

if i told dh to shut up or he told me to we'd kill each other, its not nice way of talking to each other, i get my hair off wen he told sienna to say shurrup mummy. he wouldnt dare say it at me lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yea its horrible isn't it! I think I'm just going to avoid him for a few days, I need some time to just de-stress.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Men!! they all arses!! mmm some have cuter arses than others.. but they definitely all have their moments!

Wiggler hope you havent broke it too much arghh! Anything but the netbook you daft mere!

Whats the fisherprice one, this is the lamaze one. I dont really do the car shade thing, but i thought this was different and nice.

I fancy a crisp butty lol
 



Attached Files:







car shade.jpg
File size: 136 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wild2011

ive got to iron the girls clothes for tomorrow never got thru all the ironing, ive had a bath and washed my hair so may just get up 5 mins early and sort it in the morning, mega pissed off after my little outburst and 10 mins crying my eyes out


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wont take you long in the morning hun xxx


----------



## 24/7

Love the car shade new, off to have a look at some more.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

I've just checked the damage, and the screen is dead, when it turns on its totally white with the ink spillage look in it, the casing is crack and broken around the ON button and lifting up, it no longer closes, but the moniter port still works so thats good . It's nice going online with a 19" moniter again :rofl:

new - thats really nice!


----------



## wild2011

crap compared to that one u found, lol

i like this i just foudn tho i want lol it will go with my black pram lol

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Travel-and-Pushchairs/Travel-Systems-and-Pushchairs/Parasols/Garden-Friends-Activity-Parasol(0021024)?cm_mmc=Affiliate%2fAwin-_-36799-_-Feed-_-Garden%20Friends%20Activity%20Parasol&aw_link=aw


----------



## wild2011

wiggler u seriously fucked that up then lol. ive chucked laptops but never has one not worked afterwards lol


----------



## Wiggler

I love that parasol Wild! I need something like that for my TS.


----------



## new_to_ttc

What are you like!!!! is a new screen expensive on those netbooks? Cost me £60 for a screen on the other laptop and that was done on the cheap lol Dont suppose you have accidental cover on it?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow i LOVE that parasol!!! That'll go with my black pram too lol 

That car shade thing is only £12.. I was shocked, the roller ones from halfords are more than that for a plain one!!


----------



## wild2011

think ill get the sunshade and the parasoul, did u click on the second image to see what baby sees new? its lush! lol lets buy it lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Wild, yea its a little bit broke, but I can still get online with it so I'm happy. I can;t believe how angry I was, I haven't been that angry in soooo long, I didn''t like it. 

I've decided I need more "me" time. I get the evenings but I like to chat away online then, just one day a month where I can just pamper myself and not worry about cooking or housework, i can just relax, sit and read a book, or paint my nails or whatever really, and OH could use it to spend some quality time with Dylan. I'll bring it up at the weekend when we are both calm. I think it would really help de-stress me


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah, I was like wow awesome lol Ive added it to my favourites might definitely get that its really lovely!! Never seen anything like that! 

Which sunshade? Im going to find the fisherprice one lol


----------



## Wiggler

new - no point getting a new screen when all the casing is broken too, I'm just going to use it with the moniter until after we have got all the baby stuff and I will get a new one. Ideally I would prefer a proper laptop or a PC, but I'm a cheapskate :haha:


----------



## wild2011

the one u found the fisher price one is shite compared to the nice 1 u found lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh dear wiggler lol 

I saw it on Ebay hun for £12 BNIB it was an ebay shop thingy oh might have posted on that though, but Im sure its available in other shops its a popular name isnt it.


----------



## wild2011

yer i googled it on shopping too and loads came up at that price xx


----------



## Wiggler

Well, me and OH just apologised to each other he said he won't tell me to shut up anymore, which I really hope he sticks to cos he sad been saying it for months.

I'm feeling a lot better now :) Not tired anymore though, late night for me I think :haha:

Do you ladies have any nice plans for tomorrow? I'm going to do some housework and then make a start on my hospital bag :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad you're not going to bed on an arguement :)

Im getting clothing done to pack to go to my mums tomorrow night.. because ladies I am off to Boyzone on Saturday... did I already mention that ;) lololol Not excited honest lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I hope you have a wonderful time! Make sure you let us all know what a fab time you had and make us all jealous! :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I am sure i can manage that lolol

Serious question.. do I need to start throwing my labour bag in the car yet to go to my mums?? Is 32 weeks a bit soon to be overly cautious lol


----------



## Wiggler

I would pop it in the car just in case, I'm really paranoid cos I haven't got mine done yet :S


----------



## lisaf

Lol you ladies make me feel so bad! I don't have names picked out, I don't even know what I'm going to pack in my bag at all :rofl:
Granted, the provide so much stuff for us here in the US its not as big an issue, but I just don't even know what I need compared to you guys!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa Ive no idea if i have it right or not lol Im just so busy I wanted to be ready lol Got my sisters wedding in 25 days or something like lol


----------



## 24/7

Buggy day for me tomorrow and then midwife!! :D OH has five days off now as our last few of his annual leave before baby - Scary!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow Friday came round fast! You have any plans for his time off? Hope your MW appt goes well hun, you'll get to hear Sams heart beat awww


----------



## Wiggler

may is getting so close now, I look at the huge pile of unsorted baby clothes (which I promised myself I would sort out months ago) the empty hospital bag, the state of my bedroom and I just feel myself panicking! I am deffo going to have made a good start on it all by the weekend! 

I can;t wait to have it all sorted so I can relax until baby comes!


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG my room is upside down lol pram is still in box, still loads of clothes unsorted lol we'll all get there, its not like the babies will care lol


----------



## Wiggler

Haha the baby will care when we don't have the floor space in the bedroom for the moses basket stand :rofl:

I really need to stop using tghe bedroom floor for storage and chuck all this crap out. Anyone wanna drive to Chichester and do a few tip runs for me :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I've been putting off sorting out the clothes etc until after the baby showers, lol.
I also figure if I get signed off work early, I'll need SOMETHING to keep from going crazy... so washing/sorting baby clothes and painting some pictures for the nursery sounds good to me!
(of course, with my luck I'll go early and not get any of it done :haha:)


Anybody have an idea on how I should sort used clothes etc? I know the sizes vary a LOT from brand to brand... I have some 12mo size stuff that looks the same size as some 3mo stuff. I'd hate to set the 12mo stuff aside until the kid is hitting that size, only to find out that brand runs small and he's already outgrown it! :(  Not sure how to do that kind of thing! :(


----------



## Wiggler

I sort clothes by the size it says on the label, but if anything looks a lot bigger/smaller then i put it aside and then put it in the pile where it seems appropriate :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG heartburn again!!! :(


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: I hope it goes soon! Seems like lots of ladies onhere are expecting hairy babies! :flower:


----------



## mummy3

Going to catch up in a min, just want to update that I got transferred across to the sister hospital with a bigger NICU, got to red light in the ambulance :shock: Met with neonatology and they are geared up for Eilidh. As it stands the mag sulphate has me stalled at 3cm, 80%effaced and the head is ballotable and we are aiming to get to tomorrow at 8 for the end of the steroid window.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh mummy keep us posted hun, hope you get the last of the steriods :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

wow mummy - good luck!!! FX'd it all goes well!!!

Wiggler - what about the clothes that look a lot shorter in length but are 2x as wide? I see that a lot... do they stretch out in length and maybe belong in a bigger size pile than the shoulder-to-crotch size would indicate?


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: mummy, thinking of you, Hope you get the rest of the steroids! Stay in a bit longer baby Eilidh!! :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa Id keep the obviously smaller clothes to hand, but anything that reads bigger but looks small check through regular and see if it fits hun xx


----------



## Wiggler

With clothes of short legnth, but are wider i would put them with other short legnth clothes, we had a lot of clothes like that for Dylan, they looked so silly on him, he just wore them at home :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ok so i figured rather than suffer for ages, I could feel the heartburn getting stronger I was going to have a glass of milk right away and be sick. It is gross sorry, but its the only way I know to get rid of it. Anyways just drank a full glass of milk... waited a few seconds.. and the rising pain is settling and my stomach isnt churning!! This is weird and now I dont know what to think.


----------



## Wiggler

No sick? WOO! Thats great!


----------



## new_to_ttc

No sick, at all, not even churning feeling. And the shoulder pain, rising chest pain, gone, Im talking about minutes. I had tears in my eyes figured I didnt want to suffer for hours especially so tired I wouldnt cope so went drastic and it seems to have gone sooo fast! Im scared to lie down or snuggle down on the chair incase it comes back just as quick!


----------



## Wiggler

Thats great hun! :happydance:

Well, its bedtime for me, I am shattered and will probably be woken up in about 4-5 hours :( Sleep well my lovelies! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

night night hun! hope dylan sleeps well for you xx


----------



## lisaf

glad your heartburn trick worked so well without making you sick!


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- Hope little one stays put so the last of the steroids can get in your system. Hope when the time comes everything goes smoothly. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

wow mummy- so do you think you will be having the baby this early? I may have missed a couple posts because i am lost.


----------



## heyyady

Being naughty and sneaking on the big computer so I can share the new picture of my girls <3 Charlotte on the left, Rochelle on the right <3 I'll get back on my laptop and catch up soon...


----------



## luckyme225

Such a cute ultrasound pic!!


----------



## heyyady

Ok- you guys can sure talk! lol

Wiggler- can you go stay with your mom again for a few days? sounds like you need a major break from your hubby...

Wild- sounds like you're having a hard day too- and shame on your hubby for not calling in! Ps, anything in the tea strainer??? :lol:

Mummy- STAY PREGNANT! That's an order! 

My appointment went ok- but then was called at home this afternoon and told to go back in the morning for more tests. They don't like how high my BP is considering I'm on meds that should make it quite low, and I have protein in my urine. :(
Hubby and I started cleaning/organizing in earnest this afternoon, making way for little girls- Well, he did the work, I pointed a lot :lol: now he's in bed, sick. He NEVER gets sick, so it's kinda scary.


----------



## Wiggler

Hey - gorgeous scan pic!

Well, Dylan was up at 4.30am, so he got a grand total of 7 1/2 hours sleep, he's in a foul mood this morning, and OH isn't helping at all :(


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone want to come to mine, watch Dylan and maybe do some tidying while I catch some sleep? I'm soooo tired.

Maybe I can paint some eyes onto my eyelidds so I can nap and trick Dylan into thinking I'm still awake :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww wiggler hun I think the break to your mums sounds like an awesome idea.... maybe leave Dylan with daddy for some 'you time' and for him to see how much you actually do in a day! then when your mum brings you home maybe she could take Dylan for a night so you can spend some time with OH and Dylan can catch up on sleep.

Ive woke up so tired today, I think I slept ok. It takes ages to get to sleep but I dont recall waking up much. I could just stay right here and snooze, except I need to tidy and pack for going to my mums at 3 lol darn it! lol

Wild how was the BH/pressure through the night? You realise Im actually going to be worried for the next however many weeks you have left lol I dont see any news on mummy, must be late at night there, hope she is comfortable and that little lady has hung on in for this mornings steroids xxxx

Hey gorgeous scan picture hun! Hope everything is ok with your BP, keep us up to date hun! Hope your DH is feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I was thinking of going to my mums for a night, but OH would never be able to cope with Dylan on his own, he is totally useless. Things wern't good with him again this morning, he has gone from telling me to shut up to telling me to fuck off. He seriously needs to start treating me with some respect or I am going to do it, take Dylan and "fuck off"


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hun if you werent there he'd have no choice but to cope, and then see exactly what you are putting up with day in day out hun xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I'll probably have a day out at my mums or with a friend next weekend if things are still rough here :)

Spent this morning laying on the sofa with Dylan jumping all over me :haha: It was the only thing i could think of to wake me up a bit more, then he started demanding food so went to make lunch (a HUGE chicken tikka wrap for us to share and a ham sarnie for Dylan) took lunch in and monkey boy is asleep on the sofa :dohh:
The wrap was delish and really filling, I can't see me being hungry again for a while yet now :haha:

I think I'm going to go to bed as soon as OH gets in from work, I'm really looking forward to curling up and going to sleep :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Come back.. where is everyone??? lol Im getting carried away here doing housey stuff and ermmm buying stuff on BnB :shy: oops lol someone come and distract me! lol

Need to go to post office soon to post my ebay stuff, awful organised of me rofl, but might grab some lunch while Im out hmmmmmm not sure what i fancy lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

oooh there you are :) lolol hello again :)


----------



## Wiggler

hellooooo :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just bought fidget a tool kit ha ha ha I might put it aside for christmas though, see what its like, but they dont need loads of new expensive stuff when they so little. Quicker I get him some toys and bits, quicker I can focus on Joshua who of course will be asking santa for all things big and expensive lol MIGHT get a jumperoo as fidgets big christmas present, just concerned about size lol (pmsl just thinking new mums wont even be thinking of christmas yet lol... Im sure those with kids already appreciate why its important to have it in mind early lol)


----------



## Wiggler

I have been thinking about this Xmas since Boxing day :rofl:
Havent got anything in yet, but will start buying bits soon, got my christmas cupboard cleared and waiting for goodies!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its important isnt it? lol I but gifts ALL YEAR from Dec - April its birthday presents, as soon as his birthday passes its May - Nov for Christmas presents lol And with baby #2 on the way its even more important to keep on top of it lol Its easier when they little you can just buy age related products and it all goes down ok. I struggled buying too much too soon for Joshua last year because he is too big now and wants specific things lol but i'll get all fidgets stuff and all Joshua's filler items by September, then come September he has to write to santa (older kids have to write earlier because their stuff is harder to make and takes longer lolol) then I can buy the items he asks for lol Its miltary precision lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I've already decided baby is getting books, clothes and 3-4 little toys then a main pressie and a stocking.

Dylan is will probably end up getting a bit more as the baby won't need much and Dylan is fast outgrowing all his toys. 

Santa brings us all family presents too, so that will be Blu Ray's, board games etc etc

I don't know what OH is getting, probably a lump of coal :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh santa doesnt come to mummy lol I figure the baby wont need loads between now and Christmas, so toys like shape sorters, walkers etc will be ideal around that time rather than buying them too early, they wont be needed until the weeks and months that follow Christmas. Will have to make sure the baby doesnt get more than Joshua, but also not too little. Joshua has always got clothes etc off me, so both will get those bits from me as usual.


----------



## Wiggler

Clothes are a great present (not sure the kids would agree :haha:) so practical!

We are having another small xmas pressie wise as we need to start getting new furniture, which is annoying, but we are having Xmas at my mums this year so that will be great! Lots of great food and Dylan can be as noisy as he wants playing with his presents without the neighbors getting arsey!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I always go home for my Christmas dinner, yum! lol Will have Christmas morning here though so I get the mess, mum gets the excited kids lolol


----------



## Wiggler

We are going to my mums Xmas eve, then back home the day after Boxing day. 

My pelvis is really achey today, feels like I have been overdoing it, but I have been sat on my lazy bum all day :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I have Sam's presents all planned out.... :D This is his main one, plus balls. https://www.mothercare.com/Early-Le...r_1_44&nodeId=42764041&sr=1-44&qid=1299243646 xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Maybe you have been sat awkward? have you been back to physic yet?


----------



## wild2011

why are we talking about xmas, sprouts xmas present from me will be a walker and a highchair, so about 100-130 quid, thats it, wont need ne ting else and thats a lot of money for a 6 month old lol. my mum, aunties nans, cousins etc will buy stuff like shape sorters blocks and cloths, ive still got all of siennas baby stuff which is gender neutral and all was brand new so hell be spoilt ne way.


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> I have Sam's presents all planned out.... :D This is his main one, plus balls. https://www.mothercare.com/Early-Le...r_1_44&nodeId=42764041&sr=1-44&qid=1299243646 xx

ill be buying things like that in summer, most bubs dont get use out of things like that till 12months + so it will be a summer time treat lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh 24 I like that, wouldnt mind seeing that for real, me thinks I will have to see if they stock it in the huge Mothercare in Ancoats. Anything that 'pops up' and goes away gets my vote lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> I have Sam's presents all planned out.... :D This is his main one, plus balls. https://www.mothercare.com/Early-Le...r_1_44&nodeId=42764041&sr=1-44&qid=1299243646 xx
> 
> ill be buying things like that in summer, most bubs dont get use out of things like that till 12months + so it will be a summer time treat lolClick to expand...


Ha ah ... 1st borthday presents then??? lol Pays to be organised lol

Christmas talk is my fault sorry lol me bad!


----------



## 24/7

Mine too. :D And we don't have a garden, so what comes in the house has nowhere else to go. :p xx


----------



## 24/7

Another lady on here got it for her LO for christmas new too, and he looked like he was having such fun with it. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh love the ball pit! And great idea not getting an inflatable one, Dylans inflatable ones lasted 2 weeks tops, I have to gt him another pop up one soon, he adores them. :)

FYI, 100 play balls is £4.99 in Argos :)


----------



## wild2011

weve got an inflatable ball thing for sienna its a disney castle, and i wish it was pop up it takes forver to blow up, but good fun lol, the balls keep turning up in my barth tho lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

You can get bags of play ducks in Home bargins ha ha like the balls but lots of ducks! lol


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan has had so many inflatable ball pits, but they always pop :( his current one is a car with 2 deflated sides :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

yer theres loads n loads of them we were getting some but my mum was like thats too many ducks lol, im getting some for our huge swimming pool this year sienna will love that


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua has had loads of pop up tents over the years, they do my head in lol


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan has a pop up tent where his balls live at the moment, he rarely uses it but when he does he plays in it for hours!


----------



## wild2011

just had a mocrowave chilli con carne was actually quite nice but not impressed i had to share with sienna, lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, sharing is no fun! :rofl:

Only 3 hours til bedtime :happydance: 

The weather is so lovely today, i really want to take Dylan out but my stupid pelvis is achey and creaky today, I think someone swapped it with a OAP's pelvis overnight :haha:
Hopefully the weather is nice over the weekend so we can get out to the garden :)


----------



## 24/7

Last page of my journal I have uploaded buggy pictures, but it takes too long to upload them all again here. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous pram hun, and lovely bump :) x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow loving your pram hun! Love the blue Im sure I havent seen it in blue before!!

Sorry you had to share your lunch wild lol oops!!

Wiggler your hip/pelvis went before bed do you remember? Maybe you really threw it out of alligment!

Been to town done the odd jobs, brought a chip butty back with me mmmmmm lol


----------



## 24/7

I've never seen blue before either, I just decided I liked the fabric sample and gave it a whirl, and I love it!! :D:D 

Off to MW now, zzz!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hope it goes well hun! Enjoy listening to your little man :)


----------



## Wiggler

My bed must have been sneaky and done the swap when I was relaxing last night :rofl:

I really do blame my bed though, we really need a new matress, I'm going to get OH to flip it later to see if that helps.

Just looked at memory foam toppers and OMG they are pricey :(


----------



## Wiggler

goodl luck at the MW hun! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

You can get a decent new mattress for the price of most toppers hun. Personally dont like the memory foam, especially if you're wriggly in bed as it can feel lumpy from all the movement. It does reset but not quickly enough for my liking pmsl


----------



## new_to_ttc

Although thinking about it, Netto and/or Aldi often do a topper at a reasonable price!


----------



## Wiggler

I just have to work my way down the list to new matress. First its baby stuff, then furniture for the kids room, then furniture for our room then bed/matress. Hopefully flipping it should gve it a few more months :) We should be getting the new mattress and bed in 4 months so if I can last that long I'm happy :)


----------



## 24/7

Uugh, another highly irritating midwife appointment - And yet again a different person?! I am now 31 weeks pregnant, and am yet to see the same midwife or doctor twice, and the only today didn't even read my notes!! 

Then said excellent head down, and then changed her mind and said the HB is too high up in my stomach, he's probably breech?! By now he was annoyed and she couldn't even feel him as he had dissappeared!! Roll on end of pregnancy and I can get rid of these clowns!! xx


----------



## luckyme225

When Connor was one we got this big ol'ball pit/ play area for Christmas. He loved hiding in there but when guests would come over they would always want to play inside. It's quite funny watching grown men play inside a ball tent.


----------



## heyyady

Hubby and I have decided to not buy the girls toys. At all. EVER. :lol: seriously though, they have FOUR sets of grandparents and nine aunties and uncles! So for Christmas we'll be getting them their new car seats (we have the infant carrier ones now) and probably snow jackets as we'll be taking a few days up at Lake Tahoe after the New Year. It's the OTHER kids that will do us in! My son wants a tattoo- so that's a couple hundred right there- and pretty sure we'll be getting the 14 year old an iPod touch, another couple hundred... No way to buy those in pieces, so will just have to sock some money away :) 
Those ball pits look like too much fun! Hopefully we'll be moving into a house right after the first of the year, I may have to break the no toys from mommy and daddy rule and get one of those :)

Off to more Dr.s appointments- She had me stop my contraction meds this morning for testing. I sure hope she knows what she's doing, cause so far I've had three in an hour...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Morning ladies!!

You talk so much that I haven't gone through everything from the past however many pages, lol. I hope everyone is doing well.

I have today off placement because of a PA Day. Zoe's MRI went well, but we don't have results for at least a month. Today I am faced with 11 loads of laundry and going through baby things again. I hope my dream last night doesn't come true. I dreamt I went into labour at 36w6d and my midwife wouldn't let me have my homebirth because I was one day away from full-term. I feel like I am nesting today.

Anyway, have a great day ladies! I'll check in in half an hour when this thread is 30 pages longer than it is now, lol.


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - How irritating, not long left now though :hugs:

Lucky - That ball pit and tunnels is amazing!!

Hey - Hope the appointment goes well :)

I'm still super tired, only 40 mins til OH gets home and I can lay down and have a rest :happydance:

Dylan has been such a sweetie today, really well behaved. There was a few tanrums after OH went to work cos OH got him all hyper (GRR) but that was easily sorted. He made lots of mess for his daddy to tidy up too :rofl: I haven't managed to get a kiss of him yet, I have been chasing him round, but it would appear I am unworthy of a sticky toddler kiss :cry:


----------



## wild2011

im colddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## 24/7

Feeling very :( post appointment today, zzz. xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

31 weeks today :happydance: got a call from the specialist saying my sugar levels for last week were good :)


----------



## Wiggler

Great news Milo!

I had a good lay down when OH got home, I didn't sleep, just laid there and I feel a bit more awake now, I only ended getting up cos I am freezing cold and have bad tummyache :(


----------



## lisaf

Great news Milo!!!!

Just had a really tough conversation with my boss about the trainnee... we're not making any decisions today, but its clear that he's not going to be able to fill the role we hired him to do. So we're either going to have to modify/reduce the role, and parcel stuff out internally or let him go and find another way, probably including hiring someone else even if its only part-time and still parceling stuff out internally.
Worst case scenario though they could get by without any additional help and just leave a lot of things undone with our financial records and just leave me with a big fat giant mess to clean up when I get back 
I'm reallllllly hoping they don't leave it to that option!!!! :rofl:

Now I'm just trying not to let the pregnancy hormones make me feel too guilty about this!! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa, I hope it gets sorted and you aren't left to clean up the mess when you get back :)


----------



## luckyme225

Waiting for my ultrasound sucks!!!! I need to Pee sooo bad.


----------



## heyyady

you ladies have been awfully quiet today... everybody alright? I mean, I usually come back to 20 or so pages of reading to catch up on! :rofl:

My appointment went great- less protein in my urine, and was most likely caused by the high protein diet I have been on to beef up the babies- and my BP off the meds was the same as on the meds- So, basically she had me go off the meds and have some heinous contractions for nothing. But the good news is Hubby took me out for a huge plate of nachos after :) Yumm and so worth the heartburn! :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Glad the appointment went well hun!!

I know what you mean about it being quiet in here today, I have been wondering where everyone is hiding :rofl:

I have been thinking about going to bed for about an hour now but upstairs have been playing with their hoover, so thats a no-go. I'm just happy they aren't doing DIY though, it's nice not stressing about if they will wake Dylan up for once :)


----------



## molly85

hey girls popping in the numberof pages scares me lol. whoever was waiting for a scan at 28 weeks you shouldn't need to hok,d your pee lol. molly the mutt is being very cute snuggling her lkittle sister in my belly


----------



## heyyady

Aww- my pup, Lola, does that- until the girls start kicking her in the chin! :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww that is so cute!!

Where is everybody hiding?

https://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/2/Tumbleweed.gif :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Evening :)
 
Lucky how did your ultrasound go hun?

Milos great that your results were good!

Hey glad your tests went well, enjoy your nachos :)

Wild you warmed up yet hun? Im melting hot here.. just stripped down to the minimum I can wear in my parents house lol 

Lisa hope you get your assistant thingy sorted! 

24 sorry you appt went so crappy! I dont understand why you havent seen the same MW?? Dont you have a named MW? Oh things are so different around this country! As you say not long now hun then you can be rid of the MWs... then you get HVs ha ha they a whole other kettle of fish lol 

My mum had tears running round down her face this evening watching fidget on a misson lol She was laughing so much, and the more she did the more fidget performed his tricks lol She couldnt believe he started right after Joshua had given him kisses cuddles and sweet dreams in Welsh lol.... she was like nooo way! Joshua just looked smug and went up to bed knowing he had peace and I didnt lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe new, that is so adorable! Your boys are going to be so close and cute together!

I'm hungry but really can't be bothered to make food, I might see what there is to snack on when I go out there in a min to refill my water bottle :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww i hope I didnt offend my mum earlier. She made dinner and served me a tiny portion, but even that was more than I am used to and I only managed about half of it. Mum thought I didnt like it but I just cant eat so much. She couldnt believe Joshua eats more than me now lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh my... November thread.. how fast is time flying????


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, my mum serves up MEGA portions, I mean HUUUUUUGE! Kinda like an all you can eat buffet on your plate :rofl: I can never finish a whole plateful there.

How scary is it that when the November babies are born ours will be 6 months old!


----------



## heyyady

I cook when I go to my mom's- lol- but I cook BIG! I actually really miss cooking right now- it's warm ups only for me and hubby cooks when he's home.

I really need to nap (I haven't been sleeping much at night) but I just ate, AGAIN, and can't lie down or the reflux kills me- I'm literally having a hard time looking at the screen! 

Has anyone heard from Mummy today???


----------



## new_to_ttc

Nothing from mummy, I really hope she is ok!! I was trying to work out what the times were earlier!


----------



## heyyady

She last posted around 4:30pm phoenix time, yesterday...
Frankly I'm a little worried that we may have gotten our first May baby.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Bless her, Im sure her and her princess are doing fine xxx


----------



## luckyme225

New- the scan went great, looks like my uterine scaring is healed up. Liam is 2lbs 8 oz. nice amount of fluid and placenta is still fine. Hope your having a good night :) Josh sounds like such a great big brother already.

mummy- thinking of you! Hope everything is going OK.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thats really good news hun, does that mean more restrictions are being lifted??? And a good weight too bless him.


----------



## wild2011

not heard from mummy hope she is ok, ive got an awful itchy red sore rash on my arms all the way up and tops of legs. looks lik epics of pups ive seen tho not 100% its spread alot too


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mummy3 is in the hospital. I found she last posted at 10:31am EST this morning in the Pregnancy After Preemies forum.



mummy3 said:

> Well, I got transferred, in an ambulance,lights and sirens n all Slight overpanic I think with that though. They want to keep Eilidh here with the level 3 NICU as they don't anticipate getting to 32 weeks and she's small. Currently stalled at 3cm dilated with 80% effaced and ballotable head whatever that means. Waters haven't gone though We have 12 hours until out of the steroid window. Met with the neonatologist last night and he was lovely, they have everything set up and ready. My OB is transferring my care completely to perinatology though to be safe, 3rd doc this pregnancy now Mag sulphate sucks and I peed all over the floor last night as couldn't move the jelly legs


----------



## luckyme225

new- yeah no more restrictions except for work. Looks like I wont have to worry about being induced early with this one.


----------



## Soph22

Oh, I hope mummy and her little one are ok!!:hugs:

Glad to hear scans/ appointments are going well.

So today I've had this pain around my belly button. I think baby is pushing on my tummy right there. It hurts! I've had minor belly button pain before, but this is really annoying!! I hope it's not a sign that my "innie" is about to become an "outie".


----------



## hopefulmama

finally caught up properly, Mummy i hope you and your LO is as well if you had her!!! Big Hugs!


----------



## heyyady

Soph22- I HATE that part! I have been so happy that even with as big as I am right now, my belly button remains IN!


----------



## BizyBee

Haven't been on much lately. I've been so busy! Hope mummy and her little one are ok. 

So far my blood levels have been good so hoping I can keep it up!


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy I hope you and your little princess are OK! :hugs::flower:

My bellybutton is still an inny to, but its flattening out, I hope it doesn't pop out, I have a weird thing about outies :haha:

I slept like a baby last night, up every few hours and found it super hard to get back to sleep :haha: 

No plans for this weekend apart from get start sorting through the baby stuff and get the bedroom sorted, super fun! :dohh:


----------



## MilosMommy7

yay, my box is into the 8th month! :dance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh i really hope mummy is doing ok! Thinking of you hun :hugs:

Hiya all :) 

Bought fidget a sweet baby gym today, well its very basic, the toy bar converts to go onto the pram or carseat and is universal too yay and it has a small tummy support and converts into a tummy time mat. the toys come off and attach to the mat in east grasp whilst supported by the cushion. its really quite sweet and at only £15 I was like wow bargin. I walked passed and thought oh I really like that, played about liked it then looked at price and was pleasantly surprised :)

Ive got awful cramps in my upper arms :( not lifted anything heavy at all, no idea what this is all about. Will drink plenty of water today. Its giving me tingly feelinsg in my fingers weird! if it were legs Id worry ha ha but Im sure its all ok up top lol 

Bought some EVO and RLT today too so will see what i need to take when and how much of them and get started lol 

Going out in 2 hours, first to the big Mothercare in Ancoats mum is buying me some nursing clothes for my birthday yay! then straight from there round to the MEN to see Boyzone! yay!!!! Super excited :) lol


----------



## wild2011

bargain that new, have a fab time hun ! xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Any news from your DH hun?

Hows the pressure aches?


----------



## wild2011

pressure has eased alot, hardly any niggles, have a rash that looks like puppps tho, other thna that no aches to report :rofl:

nothing form dh, very very cross!!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG that pupps thing looked painful when I looked the other week. Does it need treating? Is it safe?

Id be very very cross too hun :hugs: no Id not be as calm and polite as that xxxxxx


----------



## 24/7

Hope you hear from hubby soon wild - Is he away working? xx


----------



## wild2011

no 24, well ish, lol had to take a lorry over to where his folks r but hes doing faff all now and pussy footing about dodging dear flights, but he might as well have spent more and got back to work than feck about and leave me struggling, er hemmmmmm change of subject hes least of my favourite subjects at mo lol

new- ive had 2 opinions on it, one was that doesnt need treating other that may need specialist, and its supposidly safe. so not to panick till i get to doctors lol


----------



## 24/7

<Exits hubby talk> :D 

Popped to Mothercare earlier and they had lots of half price toys, so Sam now has three little rattle type bits, and some dummies incase he is a screamer, although still no convinced I want him to have one, but I like reduced SIDS part. xx


----------



## wild2011

bargains hun, i just had a little sleep lol

i was convinced with all of mine i didnt want them, and all had them, they really are life savers lol


----------



## 24/7

I'm thinking I will soon share this view. ;) xx


----------



## wild2011

;) about 2-3 week sold i started using mine i think, sienna still has her for getting to sleep and during tantrum in pushchair but thats it, chloe had hers till leilas first birthday and i took both of their dummies off them the same day. i want to stop siennas but i know pointless as shell steal bubs, so will stop hers when hes nearing one, and stops hi sthen too.


----------



## luckyme225

Oh, pacifiers come in handy! Connor didn't really take them until three months but when he did it was a life savor. We did cold turkey for quitting the paci on his first birthday and he fussed maybe twice and was over it.

Have to go to work today blah, hope it's a relaxing day but know the chances of that are something like 5% lol.


----------



## wild2011

hey hun, try to enjoy work if thats possible :hugs:

ne news on mummy?

cold turkey is the best way to stop and just chuck them all. mummy has to be as ready as baby tho or she gives in lol


----------



## Wiggler

I was certain I didn't want Dylan to have a dummy, but gave in after 2 weeks. I stopped it cold turkey before his 2nd birthday as he wanted it ALL the time! He had a scream up the first night then was fine.

new - have a great time tonight hun!

Well I had a busy day so far, my friends popped over and took Dylan out for a few hours and me and OH moved the bedroom around and decluttered so we now have room for baby stuff! There is still a load of stuff that needs sorting on the bed, but going to do that after Dylan goes to sleep, which won't be long I think, poor monkey is shattered.

Me and OH are doing a big tidy up and clear out tomorrow, he hoards stuff and I want my storage space back!! :haha:

x x x


----------



## wild2011

sounds lik euve been super busy, i thought u were quiet lol xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, about to finish off the bedroom, it looks fab, managed to clear the floor and sort everything out so we can now walk around without feeling like its an assault course :rofl:

Silly OH dropped my brand new body spray though and it hit one of the gripper rods and burst :cry: The room smells lovely though :haha:

Talked to my mum and she said she will try and catch my dad in a good mood to discuss them coming over to take stuff to the tip, hopefully it will be done before bubs is born, I need this stuff gone so I can get some new furniture in here. 

I really did overdo it earlier, the top on my bump, diaphragm and middle of my back are killing me! It doesn't help that bubs is laying funny and making it worse, hopefully a good nights sleep should fix it.

Hope everyones weekend is going well :flower: x x x


----------



## wild2011

take it easy hun and dont over do it, :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Wild- when I'm home alone I take the phone in the bathroom with me so I don't have to rush to get it if it rings (if I just ignore it and it's Hubby, he panics ) So I take it in there today, look at it, and burst out laughing! :rofl: thought to myself, now all I need is a towel and a tea strainer!!


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: glad to know im causing some ammusement round here, im itching sooooooooooo baddddddddd im still with the thinking its puppps but wont know for sure till monday.xx


----------



## heyyady

do you have benedryl there? it's totally safe to take...


----------



## wild2011

what for? i need ot determine what this rash is first incase its harmful to bubs x


----------



## heyyady

I agree, you need to find out what it is- pronto- but benedryl is an antihistamine and can help reduce the rash and take away the itch- 

You could also put oatmeal in a sock and put it in the bath with you- then pat yourself down with the sock- it helps a lot of itchy things like chicken pox and poison oak- Also totally safe


----------



## meow951

Just popping in quickly to say hello!

Went out last night as it was my sisters 18th and i'm knackered! I am feeling so sick at the moment, i really hope morning sickness isn't coming back.

I hope mummy is ok!


----------



## wild2011

thankyou hey for the advice! x


----------



## heyyady

I've had a vitamin B deficiency this whole pregnancy which makes me itch horribly from head to toe- I just know how miserable it is- :( 
I hope you find some relief!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Evening all :)

Boyzone concert = 1 very wrestless fidget oops!!! I dont think he liked it too much at all! I had nothing off him all day really, support artist comes on and fidget kicks me soooooooooooooooo hard I yelped lol Then all the way through he was tossing about and kicking really hard, whenever he went quiet BH kicked it major and were getting really painful. Think that was because I couldnt move about much but owwiieeee!!! Concert was lovely though, a really tributing balance to Stephen, wasnt too much but it was enough. There was a section in the middle dedicated to him and the lads did a video link and awwww was just lovely, but they didnt go over board and it was a good mix of concert and tribute :)

Wild Monday is a long time to wait if you itching like mad and sore, do you have a walk in centre?

24 nice one on your bargins :) I too went to Mothercare today, and yay maternity wear is 3 for 2 so I got some nursing vests off my mum for a bargin price :)

Wiggler glad you got your bedroom sorted, bet that is a huge weight off your mind.

Mummy thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Really hope mummy & her babba are ok i wonder if she's had her?
I love the 4d twins scan pic amazing :)
Have had a little catch up but now i can't remember what i read lol!
My neice or nephew is due in less than a wk i can't wait :)
Brought myself a birthing ball yesterday can't wait to use it!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Hey ladies! :wave: I'm just popping in on behalf of mummy3. She said her internet connection is slow in the hospital so hasn't had a chance to get online to update on here. So I figured I'd update everyone so you aren't worrying or wondering. :flower:

First of all, baby is still tucked safely in her tummy! :thumbup: And she's still at 3cm. They are done with the mag sulfate and are now letting nature takes it's course. It did it's job and stalled the contractions a bit but she says she is still getting contractions off and on. The doctors have decided they won't be stopping the labor after this point. They did manage to get the last of the steroid shots to her as well so that's good news! They are now debating between letting her go home to wait it out, or stay in the hospital. I know mummy is VERY sick of being there. She was also told she's currently anti-diabetic so they put her on a high sugar, high calorie diet. She's happy about the cakes she gets to eat but has had enough of the cheeseburgers. :haha: 

That's about it for now. I'll update anytime I know more. :flower:


----------



## heyyady

Thank you so much for the update- please pass on to Mummy that we are all pulling for her and her little princess!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you for the update!!

Eilidh, you stay put in your mommy's tummy a bit longer and cook baby girl!! No May Babies allowed until April, at least!


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - :hugs: That rash sounds awful hun, try not to scratch :hugs:

new - Glad you had a grat time, sorry bubs didn't like it too much though.

Cleckner - Thanks for the update! Glad to hear mummy is OK and her princess is still cooking! I hope she is enjoying all the cakes and sweets! :thumbup:

I am so glad the bedroom is done! It looks so nice compared to usual, now to just get the crap to the tip and I can get the new wardrobes and chest of drawers! :happydance: There isn't as much room down my side of the bed as I thought there would be as we have to keep the PC desk now for the netbook and moniter, which is on OH's side of the bed, but there is enough room for the moses basket then a travel cot. Bit upset that we can't fit baby's cotbed in here, but as long as baby has somewhere to sleep thats the main thing :)

Dylan slept well last night compared to usual, he was asleep by 8pm, woke up at 2am breifly then woke u properly at 5.20am! I love it when he sleeps in past 5am, he is always in such a lovely mood! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

The horrible acheyness seems to be gone this morning, just got to make sure I don't overdo it while I'm doing the big sort out today!


----------



## luckyme225

So glad to hear mummy still has her little girl in her tummy.

I just got home from work and I have to say I love the 1-9pm shift. Home just before 10pm so I can actually get some sleep.


----------



## heyyady

Been having contractions at the rate of 3 per hour for the past few hours- L&D here doesn't want you in til they're 4 an hour. Doing everything I can to slow/stop them, as my shower is tomorrow and even though MIL has been horrid about it I still really want to go!


----------



## Wiggler

Lucky - I hope you sleep well hun :)

Hey - I hope the contractions die down :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

thanks for the udpate on mummy glad to hear bubs is still coookiing and wooooooooo ill halp eat ltos of cakes and sweets xx

hey- any news, how are those contractions? :hugs:

earth to new wenever she manages to drag herself out of bed, after her exciting evening :)


----------



## heyyady

Contractions are still here, but no more frequent- My meds have been all screwed up since yesterday when they took me off for a bit, so I'm hoping now that they're evened out again the contractions will slow down... we'll see what the next few hours does...


----------



## 24/7

Hope all these naughty babies stay cooking longer. :hugs: 

New - When I was food shopping yesterday grapes were half price, and I now have a gigantic bag to get through!! :D:D 

Wiggler - Well done on the tidying up, I'm going to attack the shelf in the wardobe later, zzz!! xx


----------



## wild2011

zzzzzz i want to pull my walk in wardrobe out and rotate the spring/ summer stuff close to the front so i know what i need to buy, most of my cropped/hareem trousers will fit but alot wont thank god i own alot of maxi dresses or id be forking out for a whole new wardrobe :rofl: 

well sprout! wat a naughty boy, :lol: he spean from about 7pm - 1.30 am bouching around on a mission, i was lying on the sofa shouting ouch every few seconds and my mum sat watching laughing. i swear it was damn uncomfortable and the kicks were so hard i was jumping lol, it made me feel sick, like i was on a swaying boat lol.


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 -Share the grapes! Yum!

I just had to send OH and Dylan out for a nice long walk, OH got Dylan totally hyper again and then Dylan had a HUGE tantrum :dohh: 

Bubs has been a bit quiet this morning, going to get OH to buy me some choccies and fizzy to get baby active. This bubs is just like Dylan, likes to make me worry :dohh:


----------



## heyyady

It's almost 2am here and I'm still in a mood and can't sleep- contractions have me freaked out- hubby is irritating me to no end- meds are making me hot and sweaty- grrrrrrrrrrrrrr- and I usually get up and cook something amazing or clean like mad when I feel like this, but Nooooooooo, I have to lie here and look at the absolute chaos my hose is becoming because the teenager and Hubby don't care to pick up! *pant *pant *pant. Ok, Rant over. :)


----------



## wild2011

:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Well the choccy and fizzy worked! Bubs is having a party in there now :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hellooooo was someone calling???? lololol 

I can keep my lazy arse in bed late when Im at my mums she looks after Joshua as they get up silly early! lol

Thank you so much for the update on mummy, so glad they are doing well and baby is still safe and snug inside her tummy :) 

I got some nice grapes from Asda yesterday lol, I dont normally rate them from there lol 

Hows the rash Wild? Have you tried something like camomile lotion just to try and eleviate the itchy a bit give you some comfort until you see the doctor?

Wiggler hope you dont go over doing it today!

Hey have them contractions eased off hun? Hope you're more comfortable and getting some rest!!

Hiya Wud! Wont be long and you'll be on that bouncing ball helping your little one get here :)

Right I have woken up to the smell of a full English being cooked for me :sick: lololol but will go munch on a sausage or something lol Hope everyone is well this morning (and i use the term morning lightly lol)


----------



## wild2011

munching on sausage sounds about right for you! :rofl: :haha:

its itchy but always better in morning, got some stuff to put on it, just nipping in bath before trecking to iceland as theres no other shops here now till tesco re-built. grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pmsl... cheeky!! lolol I told them id just have sausage, but when I went through I was like mmmm maybe will have bacon and eggs and beans too ha ha so its being cooked to order :rofl:

I dont likes Iceland :( surely they could have put a temporary Asda up for you or something instead :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:haha: when the penis cmes bk the cars will be sorted and i can drive to ne supermarket i want, but till our new "biggest tesco in wales is built" ill have to make do, i only want bog roll bleach, non bio and something to go in their sandwiches, so need to trawl thru freezers of processed shit, tho they do a pack of minted lamb chops i fancy with veg. hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## luckyme225

Uh, so much for getting off at 9pm instead to get sleep. My pregnancy insomnia has kicked in. This kid decided to flip and has been kicking the crab out of my left rib so no sleep for me. I figured since it's 3am you ladies would be up lol.

Hey- hope your contraction die down, enjoy your shower.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya Lucky, arghh how frustrated not being able to sleep when you have sooo much sleeping time!!!

Brekkie was lovely lol

I dont like tesco either lol, but id prefer it over Iceland any day lol Although Joshua likes the Young fish pies they do and often they only 75p... bargin! lol Wish they'd build an Asda near me, Im not bothered about having the biggest in Wales id just like one bigger than the corner shop (Pwllheli and LLangefni are sooooooooooo small) Llandudno is a far drive just for groceries lol


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - You're braver than me, the Iceland minted lamb chops are icky, I won't touch them with a barge pole and I will eat most things :rofl:

Lucky - Sorry you are having such a hard time sleeping :hugs:

I wouldn't mind having a Morrisons closer, we have a M&S, Waitrose, Tesco, Lidl AND Sainsbury's all within walking distance, but the one supermarket I want we don't have :cry:

Dylan is in a super bad mood today so I told OH to take him out for another walk, he is really tired, but refusing to have a nap, stubborn little monkey. The high pitched screaming was giving me such a headache!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww, I hope Dylan changes his mood quickly for you Wiggler. Those days are very tough.

I think I have one ready to potty train! Yay! Apparently our effort to train Zoe, to no avail, has peaked interest in Isaiah! He's asked to use the potty 3 times in the last 24 hours and gone every time. Yay! Now to figure out if we quit the diapers completely while we train and go with underwear (or nothing), or if we keep him in the diapers while we train him.

All I know is that when we're already spending $80 a month on diapers and are about to shell out another $60-$80 a month for a different size without an income, we'll be more than happy to welcome a trained child into the household to ease the financial stress of diapers.


----------



## new_to_ttc

If you have the time for the extra laundry hun, I found underwear stopped any confusion and helped that distracted period because he actually felt when he was starting to go before asking and would dash to the toilet. Good luck little isiah!!!

Wiggler hope Dylan perks up for you. Joshua is loving this weather and has got all his toys overm y mums back garden and is having a whale of time :)


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - Great news about Isaiah being ready to potty train! :happydance:

new - Glad Joshua is having a great time! I wish the weather was better here, its absolutely freezing outside :(

I have been so lazy today, I haven't even started the tidying :dohh: I'll get round to it later :haha: As long as OH does the kitchen today I'm happy, the rest isn't urgent


----------



## molly85

afternoon, banging headache yet again here. we have all the supermarkets within a 15 minute drive sometimes choise is to confussing as you want something from each shop. today I need mushrooms, cheese bread and something to go in my sarnies for work. lotsa to do beforehis highness gets up for work and no energy with this headache to do it. 

Potty training sounds like a fun exercise, can hosnestly say I amnot looking forward todoing that.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

lol, I am, in a way. Our 4 year old has special needs and we've been trying with her for 3 years and haven't had any luck. I guess my 2 year old has seen the routines lately and he's showing interest himself. Hopefully this isn't just a phase, because I honestly wouldn't mind one less kid in diapers, even if it is my middle one first. I look forward to having a little extra money to spend on something that my kids aren't going to soil within hours of buying it.


----------



## heyyady

Contractions are better- one an hour now, which is where they've been hovering all week. They seem to have been replaced however with a horrible toothache and some pretty kickin nausea. *sigh. :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua toilet trained himself, I was soooooo lucky lol He just went from having a nappy on to pulling it off wanting the toilet. Took to it really well, although we still have night time problems and he is 8 this year! 

Wiggler its cold here too, just looks gorgeous lol We just went out with the dog walked round to the park and it was rather cold lol Had a Mr Whippy ice cream oyster though which was lush lol 

Going to pack and load the car up now so we can get away a bit earlier than normal. Just waiting for my parents to cook me a roast dinner before I set off lolol mmmmmmm


----------



## molly85

Contractions? ouch what I miss? why are you having them or are they BH's?

What's Zoe's special need Brandi? 3 in diapers is very daunting and exspensive ouchy


----------



## heyyady

Molly- I've been in PTL since a week and a half ago thursday and am on bed rest and nifedipine to slow them down.

New- please tell me that "oyster" is just descriptive of the shape and there's no oysters in it! :sick:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Molly, Zoe's brain isn't growing and she's missing patches of white matter throughout her brain. The white matter is what carries the brain's signals to the rest of the body. She also has a chromosome translocation, meaning a piece of one of her chromosomes broke off it's regular chromosome and reattached to another one. Each chromosome has a long arm and a short arm. Babies will get the long arm from either mom or dad, and get the short arm from the opposite parent. Zoe's short arm of chromosome 15 (from her dad) broke off from the long arm and reattached itself to either chromosome 13 or 21, but we're not sure which yet as 13 and 21 are very similar in shape and design. Essentially, she has one chromosome with one arm and one chromosome with 3 arms.

As a result, she has global developmental delays...speech, fine and gross motor, social development. She's about 2 years behind in everything. She also displays autistic behaviours but she does not have autism. She has seizures (not often...mostly absence) and peripheral hypotonia (weak muscle tone in her arms and legs...this type stems from the spine where the most common form of hypotonia stems from the brain). She also has microcephaly (small head). Her current head circumference at 19 days shy of 4 years old is 44.3cm, the size of a 14 month old's, where her two year old brother's is currently 48cm.

All we really have is a laundry list of symptoms of an overall condition, but we cannot figure out what her overall condition is. She just had her second MRI three days ago, so this may give us some answers but for now, she's a loveable mystery.

She has a website, if you're interested. I'll be updating it next week. www.zoemeszaros.com


----------



## luckyme225

Connor trained in 3 days using the underwear method. I was looking at a newborn diaper the other day and sat there for a minute thinking here we go again.


----------



## wild2011

Wiggler said:


> Wild - You're braver than me, the Iceland minted lamb chops are icky, I won't touch them with a barge pole and I will eat most things :rofl:
> 
> Lucky - Sorry you are having such a hard time sleeping :hugs:
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a Morrisons closer, we have a M&S, Waitrose, Tesco, Lidl AND Sainsbury's all within walking distance, but the one supermarket I want we don't have :cry:
> 
> Dylan is in a super bad mood today so I told OH to take him out for another walk, he is really tired, but refusing to have a nap, stubborn little monkey. The high pitched screaming was giving me such a headache!

wats icky about lamb chops in a gorgeous mint sauce dressing!? :haha: its about the only thing i eat from there lol


----------



## wild2011

chloe was potty trained at 1, all by herself, never ever wet the bed once even to this day i was sooo lucky. leila toilet trained at 18 months, wouldnt use a potty she wanted to copy her big sister lol. she has some accidents at night maybe once every 8 weeks now tho so getting better, sienna is 2 on Friday and she has poo'd on the potty 4 times in 2 weeks all by herself, but wont wee ne where other than nappy, she keeps telling me shes pooing then says i pooin my nappy noooooooooooooooo potty lol, shes going to be difficult im not stressing tho shell do it by the summer.xx


----------



## Wiggler

Wild, They are mainly bone :cry: 
Your Iceland must get better ones than mine :cry:


----------



## wild2011

only bone in the ones i buy are the little tiny round bit in the middle.!!


----------



## Wiggler

Every time I buy minted lamb chos from iceland they are 70% bone 30% meat. I get them from the butchers near my mums now when I am down there, they are friends with my mum and put extra mint sauce on. :)

Mmm, tomato and bacon pasta bake for dinner :)


----------



## wild2011

mmm love tom and bacon pasts bake, try the frozen ones wiggler, they are covered in meat and sauce and very little fat if ne, and cheaper than fresh ones. get loads in a bag and i hide them for me with some salad lol

no idea wat im having tonight tho have some yummy looking chicken fillet that supposed to be like kfc breadcrumb on it, so may have that in a bun wiv salad. not wanting a big meal really.


----------



## 24/7

I'm having roast chicken. :D But the last couple of days as the evening has gone on I have feel decidedly off, nothing specific just abit yuck, and not really feeling is so much now. :( Was very excited earlier though when in M&S I found some GF chicken breats in breadcrumbs, I haven't had anything like that since being ill, so am very excited about sampling them tomorrow!! xx


----------



## wild2011

oooooooh bet ur looking forward to the hun , ive felt icky in ervenings just not right and come over all tired and blurghhhhhhh lasts a few hours if i get up and potter it eases but still annoying


----------



## Wiggler

Well dinner was a huge success, it was really yummy and Dylan LOVES it (he's still eating, but he has eaten about 20 bits of pasta so far, only 5 bits left!!) He never eats this much, I'm so happy! :happydance: 

I think we will be having pasta bake for dinner tomorrow too :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Thankyou for the update on Mummy hope things contine to go well for her x


----------



## wild2011

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy go dylan xx


----------



## Wiggler

:growlmad: Just got off the phone to my mum and GRRRR, 7 pricks with knives, knuckledusters and a plank of wood with nails hanging out did over my brother last night, he spent all last night and this morning in hospital, he has cuts all over him, a broken eye socket, broken nose, broken teeth, broken arm... :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

My brother is an annoying little twerp at times, but he doesn't deserve that, all he was doing was walking home :nope: He's lucky he wasn't killed.

Makes me wonder what kind of world I am bringing my kids into :cry:


----------



## wild2011

awww hun :hugs: so sorry to hear whats happened, i hope theyve got the police involved, and that he recovers soon seriously not nice tho who wud do such a thing.. how old is he hun?xx


----------



## molly85

awww brandi, a real mystery. can she physically sence that she needs to go? I remember being taught at they need to be physically developed enough to feel the need to go. 
bet she catches on realquick when she gets it


----------



## Wiggler

Yea the police are involved, which is good :) He is 19. My mum said he knows who did it and there is a witness too so shouldn't be long until the scum who did it are caught.


----------



## wild2011

roll on them being caught, little shits.


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan JUST finished his dinner :happydance: Only an hour and a half since it was dished up :rofl: So proud of him! And he has swallowed it, not left it for us to remove later! So proud of him!


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay well done Dylan!! Dont do it every day Wiggler he;ll get bored and put it on the 'wont eat' pile lolol 

OMG Just had the lovliest of dinners but stuffed now lol Chicken roast dinner followed by pancakes, way too many pancakes lolol Mummy had her pancake day today because she is strict dieting weekdays, doesnt mind slipping on a weekend occassionally lol 

Sorry yes an oyster ice cream is a wafer in the shape of an oyster with mallow in the bottom lol

Wiggler hope your brother is ok hun! 

Right need to load my car and start thinking about setting back. OMG could sleep after that feast of a meal lol


----------



## molly85

I take it your ignoring the dodgy health warning about mr wippy New, as I have just eatten a medium rare steak I am more guilty lol. and tehy are soooo yummy oysters if I see an ice cream man I may be tempted, with nuts, red and brown sauce lol


----------



## wild2011

the only place i wont eat whippy from is pizza hut cos they never clean the fecking thing so higher risk of bacteria build up lol not that im an ice cream person lol


----------



## Wiggler

At the moment on the "Will eat" list for dylan is:

pasta bake
crinkle cut chips
yogurt
crumpets

OH bought him a load of play food earlier and he loves it, we have been telling him about all of the different food and he really enjoyed it. Going to get him some more soon, I don't know why we didn't think of this sooner. :dohh:

OH also got Dylan a Laa-Laa soft toy and he has been cuddling it and feeding it play food, its so cute! I think Woof Woof may not be his favourite teddy any more :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm a bit naughty food wise, I still have runny eggs (must be fresh and lion stamped though!)

Fried egg sarnies got me through first tri :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

awwwwwwwwwww sienna has a dolly she takes everywhere, but today she lay it gently on the floor, shouted naughty baby and slapped it i said oooh how horrible sienna shes a good baby, sienna is naughty not the baby, and she stamped on its face. omg give me strength lol


----------



## 24/7

Ladies, how high up your stomach are your kicks please? :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Hopefully she will keep her violence towards her dolly and away from the baby. At least she laid it on the floor gently though.

I tried to give Laa-Laa a cuddle earlier, Dylan was not amused, he came and ripped it out of my arms and then fed it some toy ketchup :haha: 
Mummy is not allowed to cuddle Laa-Laa :nope:


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - I get mine all over, but they are normally half way between my ribs and bellybutton :flower:


----------



## wild2011

mine r just above bellybutoon and on the left, always same place, lol


----------



## 24/7

Thats reassuring, mine were right under my ribs, but seem to have dropped a little to around my belly button, and I want the MW to be wrong and he isn't breech, as I cant feel a head by my ribs. :p xx


----------



## heyyady

24/7- EVERYWHERE!!! :lol:

New- Had to ask, as the previous post you were talking about young fish pies :sick:


----------



## new_to_ttc

My kicks are around and under the belly button, quite central he lies heavily on my right side. 

Whats the health warning about Mr whippy ice cream??? Am I going to panic??? I havent had one in ages (very ages lol), was saying to mum I felt like a kid, as did she lol, but it was nice lol 

Right heading back home now *must log off internet* lolol Catch you all in about 2 hours 30 mins ha ha


----------



## new_to_ttc

heyyady said:


> 24/7- EVERYWHERE!!! :lol:
> 
> New- Had to ask, as the previous post you were talking about young fish pies :sick:

lolol.. Joshua likes fish pie :sick: I personally dont eat fish yuck! Occassionally I will have tinned salmon or tuna but really thats a push lol My oyster ice cream was fish free lololol


----------



## Wiggler

Drive safe hun!


----------



## wild2011

done know if ne of u have seen on third tri, but first may baby is born. xx


----------



## molly85

New its coz its basically milk quickly frozen in that machine. Personally I wouldn't worry, I don't worry on anything food related. I think its the tiny miniscule chance of getting listeria or botulism or some tummy bug but really can pick them up anywhere


----------



## luckyme225

I get to have hospital food for dinner, not the most exciting lol. Oh well, gotta make that money because mommy needs a belly bandit and highlights.


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## molly85

ewww hospital food.

oh i get kicks low down but abby is transverse


----------



## luckyme225

LOL food must be good enough though, I don't think I've brought my lunch once since working there.


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## 24/7

My hospital won't even provide my GF food when I'm on, grrrr!! xx


----------



## wild2011

seriously?

i know we get given viel ice cream thats gluten free :sick:


----------



## molly85

lol where do u guys work to get provided food? we occasionally get toast or when a big meals being done


----------



## wild2011

think me and 24 on about hospital for wen we there having bubs and lucky works there lol


----------



## Wiggler

My hospital does yummy food, but when I was there having Dylan whatever they dished up for dinner smelled gross, I went home and had a bacon sarnie :rofl:

I also like aeroplane food, YUM! :)


----------



## molly85

weird lot. my hospital has a tesco next door lol I think matt is being sent over there, also there is what the call the home from home suit with a little kitchen.


----------



## luckyme225

24/7- That sucks, they should have to provide it to you.


----------



## Wiggler

My hospital has a shop across the road, but the food there is gross and just as pricey as the hospital cafe so I'm just taking my own food in, I shouldn't need too much, I'm hoping to be out within 6 hours of popping baby out (there will be no pushing here, baby will just pop out, easy as pie :rofl:)


----------



## wild2011

the home form home suite here is bogging a grotty kettle and a microwave available, a telly and a couple of crap plastic chairs.


----------



## molly85

wiggler where are u using? if she sorts her act out I might go for 6 hour discharge to. not sure I fancy the trip back within 72 hours


----------



## wild2011

no chancve at all of going home in less than 24 hours round here first baby no matter how much u beg


----------



## Wiggler

I'm having bubs at St Richards in Chichester. They done it up recently and partners can stay overnight if you are kept in too.


----------



## molly85

Shoot wild I haven't actually seen it i'm talking about teh royal surrey one where are u?


----------



## molly85

ah, i've got a few friends who i started nursing with down there none on the midwifery bit though


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, I begged for 4 hours to get discharged same day with Dylan, I think it was 8-10 hours after he was born we was home and I was nomming on a yummy bacon sarnie.


----------



## wild2011

newport wales hun but i dont know many women who get home in england either , its usually a 24 hour stay possibly just the night and go in the morning, u have to wait for consultant to examine baby on morning checkups.ull be very luck to come home sooner, i homebirth now ne way, and if i do go in home within an hour but thats cos im midwife led, i had to stay 24 hours with first. x


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: ur lucky wiggler few second time mums i know didnt get out that quick lol :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm actually kinda hoping this bubs will pop out so fast i won't have time to get to hospital and I can just stay home, but i'm a wuss and want the option of pain relief :haha:


----------



## wild2011

if ur not registered for a homebirth then theyll have to take u in ne way, theyd allow u to deliver if u couldnt hold on till u arrived at hosp but then ship u there. xx


----------



## Wiggler

They don't do that down here, if bubs pops out and mum and baby are fine they just check you over and leave you at home.


----------



## wild2011

thats gud x


----------



## 24/7

If I have a natural birth I want to leave ASAP - My friend had an epidural and epiostomy and was allowed to leave the afternoon following her birth, which was 11pm. I'd have a home birth but am abit wary as its my first. My next door neighbour gave birth at 7pm and was home by 9 - YES PLEASE!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Bubs is having a fidget and them arms are getting dangerously close to my bladder :haha:

Cheeky monkey!

Has everyone had a nice weekend?


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- what percentile did they say the baby is in when he got measure friday?

So me and DH went shopping today and bought another stroller just for me to use and I got Britax B-Ready stroller and Bassinet.. I LOVE it. We went to about 5 different stores/boutiques and finally found the nursery furniture we both liked from Oeuf Crib, super relieved and can't wait for it to be delivered this week so everything can be finished.


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls, skimmed over the pages since I was last on. Had a good baby shower but woke up this morning with a horrible sore throat and a bit of a buzzy feeling in my head.
DH is on his way out right now to buy me some throat lozenges and some of the medicines my doctor put on the list of things I could have when I get a cold.

Still kind of hoping its a combination of too much sugary food at the shower and talking my head off, lol

Got lots of great stuff at the shower, esp considering how few people were there! My mom apparently bought half the stuff on my registry :rofl: I've been getting packages at my house for days. My 2 favorite items were the Sleep Sheep and my JuJuBe BFF diaper bag! :)


----------



## molly85

RSCH def has teh 6 hour policy but you have to take teh baby back tobe checked over. not great but better than have absolutly no sleep on teh ward with everybodies baby screaming as well as ya own. But its only if it was complication free and am guessing natural in everymeaning


----------



## wild2011

ud be suprised how quiet newborns cry, they seem loud to u wen ur out and its urs screaming in a busy shop but they dont always cry often for the first few days lol, 

24 was that her first? its awful quick to be home for a first. x


----------



## 24/7

It was her first, yes.... So she was very lucky!! I am aiming for that. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

got everything crossed for you! x


----------



## Wiggler

Got my man-slave doing the washing up, he is so well trained :)

Anyone else really miss being able to sleep on their tummy? I miss it soooo much. Flipping the pillow to the cold side and laying on my tummy are my favourite things in bed, and now I can only do one of them :cry:


----------



## lisaf

aw Wiggler, will you hate me if I tell you that I can still sleep on my tummy?
I will admit that it helps to have a soft bed (I wouldnt' be on my tummy on the hard floor for example) And I often put a pillow under my chest too which props the belly up a bit... but I do that anyway because of my boobs.

my man slave better hurry home soon with my medicines!


----------



## Wiggler

I don't hate you, I'm just incredibly jealous! :haha: Not long now! I'm not going to make the same mistake as last time though and do a belly flop onto my bed the day I give birth though, OUCHIE! :rofl:

I have decided, OH is coming back in the bedroom tonight for good, I need to get used to sharing the bed with him again before baby comes. I hope he doesn;t snore all night though :(


----------



## 24/7

Feeling yucky again tonight. :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## 24/7

I love all the space in bed Wiggler, but I need OH there for cuddles!! :D

My best friends OH has left for Afghan tonight, leaving behind her, their four year old, one year old and three week old, it makes me want to cry. :( xx


----------



## lisaf

lol, I need to kick DH out of the bed soon.. if I'm really sick he's going to have issues with my snoring and there just isn't enough room for him, me AND the dog :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I do miss the cuddles, but I HATE sharing a bed when I'm pregnant, I only took the pregnancy test cos I had woken up on the sofa 2 mornings running, I had been sleepwalking from the bed :rofl: I wasn't meant to be taking the test for another few weeks. OH asked a few hours after we got the BFP if it meant he was back on the sofa cos he was on there most of my pregnant with Dylan :haha:


----------



## 24/7

OH's are no faring well in the May group. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I have just informed OH that he will be back in our bed from tonight and that he has to keep his gross feet away from me, I thought he would be happier. Maybe he doesn't like the bedtime I have given him :haha:

I'm aiming for us both to be in bed by 10pm every night so that way even if Dylan does get up at 4am we will both get around 6 hours sleep :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im home!.. technically I got home ages back just took me that long to catch up :rofl:

Fudging nora BH or what! This really isnt filling me with confidence for the drive end of the month! 

I was kept in overnight with Joshua, although I do think the rules are a bit slacker now, they want and need bed space. When I spoke to my MW about Joshua staying with me she cracked a joke that I wouldnt be kept there long enough for tea and toast this time never mind needing a sleep over! You realise ladies (especially first time UK mums) you wont get your baby photo if you aim for a quick turn around. They usually only come to the ward once a day so you'd have to be extrememly lucky to catch them if you were hoping for in and out. 

Ive no idea what the hospital food is like at his one, I think I was kept in once, but I dont really remember the food lol I dont plan on being there for food if everything goes to plan.


----------



## MilosMommy7

i know i've been slacking in here! i've been doing good. hope everyone else is feeling okay. i know that's hard to ask for seeing as we're getting so far along and uncomfortable.


----------



## molly85

I'valready got family who are good with a camera to be there not long after baby os here lol. I get the pics damn quick that way. 

What do I do for a head ache its migraine like just coming and going rather than nonstop


----------



## MilosMommy7

with headaches or migrains i try to turn all the lights off and lay down and close my eyes. if my hair is up i let it down so it's not pulling on my scalp.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Molly I meant the ones the proffessional photographers come in and do for you. I'd have liked one for Joshua but even being in over night still managed to miss them. 

Hiya Milos, how you doing hun? 

Molly you can try paracetamol, make sure you're well hydrated. Dim lighting. Hope it eases off hun, I hate headaches one of the few aches and pains i struggle to tolerate very well.


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - i've been pretty good. getting slightly better sleep. but still never sleeping through the night. i've almost accepted the fact that sleep is no longer in the cards for me. lol.


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://i51.tinypic.com/30jn2w1.jpg


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww hun, I know that feeling :( but it is nice to be getting a bit more sleep even if its not a full night! 

Housework should be made illegal lol especially this time of night! Sheesh! I didnt have much to do, just a tiddle up yet Im aching all over and fidget is wrestless!


----------



## MilosMommy7

i cleaned last night for 2 hrs with OH. everytime i bent over to pick soemthing up she'd start kicking and moving around. she was probably telling me to knock it off!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awesome bump! It wouldnt load before lol

All my chores are done now, just need to throw a brush and mop over the floors in the morning. Watching a bit of this weekends TV to wind down then I shall be going up to bed. Weird, that drive home makes me so tired lately, but I cant settle when i get back my body goes into overdrive lol


----------



## BizyBee

Hi ladies! Glad to see an update about mummy and hope she hangs on a bit longer. 

I hope you're all doing well. I have given up on trying to catch up each time. I'm good. Had a nice weekend with my college roommate. My blood sugar has been running on the low side since my class so I'm wondering if the carb counts they gave me should be higher. I have decided to eat 2 slices of pizza tonight with fruit juice to see if it changes. I'm going to call the dr tomorrow and see if I should increase my carb count per meal to try and stay in the normal range. There have been a few very low readings (in the 60's) and that can be dangerous. I hope eating more is the answer cause that would be awesome!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi Bizy! Hope you can eat more that would be cool :) Guess its about finding the right balance that suits you! 

Is any UK ladies watching Wild At Heart??? Is it me or is Alice getting VERY pregnant, VERY fast lol She only got her BFP about 3/4 weeks ago and she now has a bigger bump than me rofl, and tonight the bump was growing at super sonic rate each shot she was bigger even though it was portraying the same day lol I chuckled last week because she felt the baby kick, as did Danny, yet she displayed no bump last week, in the story only a few days had passed to this week lol Oh well.. maybe I need to get out more :haha:

Right ladies Im off up to bed. School run in the morning, plus I have a medical meeting at school mid morning so need to sort out some of Joshua's referal notes for the doctor to assess him. Sleep tight everyone xxx


----------



## heyyady

We have decent hospital food here- but I never order off the menu- My aunt is the head of the dietary dept and I get spoiled :) 

Lisa- sorry you're feeling sick, but glad to hear you had a nice shower

Hopeful- Very good news that you found the nursery funiture you both liked :)

Bizy- I think it may be the other way around and you're not getting enough protine to hold you over- that's how it is with my grand ma, anyway...

I forget who asked about the headace- but put your feet in hot water and an ice pack on the back of your neck- this pulls the blood from your head down, relieving a lot of the pressure that cause headaches.

Wiggler- I'm the one that has moved out of our bed, but because I'm so uncomfortable :(

Had my shower today with MIL- it went well- kinda weird- and 13 people, so I guess she got her wish for a small shower!!! We got a lot of gifts though, and a couple gift cards to go get more things :) Unfortunately I am so tired now that I physically hurt. I have to get up one more time to eat but then it's nighty night for me (at 7pm!)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Tonight friggin sucks. There must be a full moon or something because cephaly kids everywhere are seizing, Zoe included. I caught it, by accident, on camera. Just waiting to hear back from her neurologist now.


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Brandi. :hugs:

Heyyady, thanks. I'll look into that.


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- not sure, just under 50% maybe.

You ladies in the UK go home quick, I was in the hospital Saturday morning- Monday afternoon.


----------



## Wiggler

Milo - Love the bump pic!

Hey - Glad the shower went well! I wish they were a tradition over here :)

brandi - :hugs: Hope Zoe is ok

Well, I fell asleep really quickly, then got rudely awoken at about 3am by the yukky sweaty man attempting to cuddle me, I wouldn't have minded but it was like laying against a damp heater :nope: I didn't manage to fall back to sleep either cos bubs was going crazy in my belly so I just ended up laying there :dohh: Dylan didn't wake up til 6am though so thats great! :happydance:

I'm hoping the weather is nice today so that me and Dylan can play in the garden for an hour or two, It'll help tire him out and hopefully give him a nice big appetite for dinner :)


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- have you tried dipping sauces? Kids love to dip stuff- ANY stuff- one of my kids I used to nanny wouldn't eat unless he had all his dips :) Ranch, Catsup, BBQ sauce, honey mustard, whatever they like- He would even dip his peas! :lol: was sooooo cute!


----------



## Wiggler

We tried dipping sauces, but the cheeky boy just licks them off and still wont eat :dohh:
Breakfast has been a success, he had a few slices of banana and a bite of hard boiled egg, not much, but he has been off breakfast for about a week now! :happydance:

Dylan had a major tantrum this morning, 20 solid minutes of high pitched screaming because OH went to work :( I'm going to sort out the photo albums again so he can look at them in the mornings when OH leaves, they work great for distraction! Dylan is nice and happy now, carrying Laa-Laa round and playing with his toy cars and trains, so I'm going to take advantage and do some tidying and maybe get some of the prep for lunch out of the way.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning!

Lol Wiggler your little wont stay in bed, mine wont get out of it lol I darn near had to throw cold water out of him to drag him from his pit this morning lol Apparently, according to my 7 year old, school starts too early! pmsl 

Brandi I hope Zoe is ok hun :hugs:

Hey glad your shower went well, sounds like the little ladies got spoilt :)

Hopeful glad you chose your nursery furniture.... all you ladies with nurseries I want photos!!! lol 

Im definitely going to try that headache tip, when I have one lol, thanks!

Right think I need to go turn the key in Joshua's back lol he managed the get up, and eat... slowed right back down at the mention of clean up and dress lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe hopefully it won't be long until I have to drag Dylan out of bed :haha:

I managed to get a bit of housework done, I think I'll just do it little by little over the day. 

Anyone got any tips for cleaning the screen of a HDTV? Everything I have tried leaves it looking horrible :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Do you have a glass cloth? Vilda are the best, but you can buy cheaper not sure if they as good though. Just run it under warm water, squeeze it out damp and whip... leave it hey presto looks luvely :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

g'morning ladies! it's 4am here and i'm yet to go to bed. milo finally went to bed a half hour ago. darn boy keeps trying to stay up late!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, I'll give that a go later when I get round to doing it. 

Dylans in a bit of an iffy mood today, happy one minute, tantruming the next :( Still much happier than he has been all weekend though. 
The weather looks lovely today so I'm going to take him out for a run about after lunch, I might take him up to the canal to feed the ducks :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow Milos that is one heck of a late night for the little fella!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Milos, I hope he gets to bed earlier tonight :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

i cant wait for the weather to get nice here!

i'm hoping i can keep him from taking a nap today. and let him go to bed earlier. let's hope it works!


----------



## Wiggler

Its freezing cold, but looks like summer outside. I can't wait for it to get warmer, bubs will be here and my pelvis *should* be better so I plan to spend as much time outdoors as I can. This flat is starting to feel like a prison!


----------



## MilosMommy7

the weather is so up and down. yesterday it rained most of the day, then it started to sleet. and then it started snowing and we got about an inch or two.:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

I wish it would snow here. I love snow!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im still waking up to frosty windows on the car but looks lovely from the living room witht he heater on lol


----------



## Wiggler

I want to go back to bed, I'm really sleepy and my bed looks so inviting :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

new_to_ttc said:


> Im home!.. technically I got home ages back just took me that long to catch up :rofl:
> 
> Fudging nora BH or what! This really isnt filling me with confidence for the drive end of the month!
> 
> I was kept in overnight with Joshua, although I do think the rules are a bit slacker now, they want and need bed space. When I spoke to my MW about Joshua staying with me she cracked a joke that I wouldnt be kept there long enough for tea and toast this time never mind needing a sleep over! You realise ladies (especially first time UK mums) you wont get your baby photo if you aim for a quick turn around. They usually only come to the ward once a day so you'd have to be extrememly lucky to catch them if you were hoping for in and out.
> 
> Ive no idea what the hospital food is like at his one, I think I was kept in once, but I dont really remember the food lol I dont plan on being there for food if everything goes to plan.

ull be looking at less than 3 hours if u dont have epi lol :haha:

yes photos are only done the morning round, as is consultants check up & the hearing test, if you leave before youll likely need to go back for consultant, have to wait in on a day for hearing lady ( pisses me off cos i got stuff to do lol) and those first photos r lush its the one thing i miss with homebirth lol. also they bath the baby the next day, and show first timers how to do it comfortably, i know when i had my first, i was a nervous wreck and this really put me at ease. id be lost if i rushed home before being shown lol.
:coffee: think u have to keep asking in order to be evicted early they happily keep u there longer unless uve had several and they need the bed lol:kiss:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, they don't do photo's at my hospital. BOO! 

I talked to OH this morning and we have agreed he will have paternity leave, the pay is pathietic, but neither of us want him using 3 weeks holiday, he is using his 2 weeks paternity leave and 1 weeks holiday then booking another week off in August so we can go spend a few days at my mums then a few days up at my nans. 

Boo! the battery on the radio have died and I don't know where the charger is :( Time to see if the speakers on the netbook still work :rofl:

ETA: They still work! YAY! x x x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Wiggler so sorry to hear that happened to your brother :(
My sil is having her baby at the same hospital as you she's due on Saturday :)
I'm so excited for them it's their first & long awaited :)

I feel my kicks no higher than my belly button she's so low i swear she's deeply engaged already it's very uncomfy!

Ooo first May baby born? I'm off to have a looky (although isn't it the 2nd i remember a lady had hers really early is the babies name Sarah)? x


----------



## wild2011

r u sure u didnt just miss photos wiggler? they are done by bounty, so if u get bounty pack u should get photos, supposidly all hospitals in uk partake.! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Nopes, I checked and my hospital didn't do it :( They might do now, but when Dylan was born they didn't. I really wish they did now though, we took a disposable camera in and when we took the film to be developed all the pics came out pitch black. I cried my eyes out for weeks over that. I will deffo be taking a good digital camera with me this time.


----------



## Wiggler

Just checked the Bounty website, they still don't do it at my hospital. BOO!


----------



## wild2011

:jo: wat arses :cry: good digital camera at the ready hun ! x


----------



## Wiggler

Just got a letter from the council, we are back on the list :happydance: Band D though :( 

Still haven't had the results of my glucose test... :(


----------



## wild2011

i wont get results unless they are something to worry about then next mw app i can get her to check it on system for iron levels and stuff aswell.

so bloody different in different areas.

my pregnancy cold syptoms of the past 3 weeks have turned into a full on cold, every sneeze i blow bubbles rofl


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, I hope your cold goes soon.

Dylan is asleep on the sofa cuddled up to Laa-Laa, so cute!

Hmmm, I'm not sure what to have for lunch, I want a hot meal but something easy to make so maybe chicken dippers, jacket tattie and a side salad :)


----------



## wild2011

ive changed my mind ur not gunna turn bubs green, she/he will be a spud lol

just heard we may be moving, not againnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn lol i swear if i mvoe again ill scream, dh on his way back and has job offer in birmingham theres a couple of private rentals lined up already both 4 bedders and detached, alright for a little over 600 pcm wahooooooooooo


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, baby is going to be a green potato :rofl:

Wow £600pm for a 4 bedder detatched house? Thats really good! Glad your hubby is on his way back :)


----------



## wild2011

should be here by tonight or tomorrow latest, she says with bated breath lol.

we know the landlord or it would be about 750-800 but dh does alot of the decorating for this guys new properties and he knows im a super clean freak lol

told dh tho it will need to be a soon move, im not moving past the april half term that give him 6-8 weeks tops. anything later than that hell have to wait, so he better get his skates on. i cud be ready to move in a matter of days tho, so we shall see. have wanted to move away from here for a long time but nothing ever came of it, i vowed i not move to another house in wales. so i spose he listens to some things i say lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully it won't be too long until you are in your lovely new home. :)

Dylan has woken up from his nap in a lovely mood, he is on the sofa, cuddling Laa-Laa under his blankie and watching TV while I sort lunch out. I'm famished!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh wild, thats some coming home present lol 

i forgot everything else I read now pmsl i was distracted lol


----------



## wild2011

lol new, dont get too excited, im yet to believe till i see. its not something ill accept till were packing and theres a removal van outside, ive been in similar prodicaments prior to now lol. ill prob hear no more on it, 


omggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg tantrum off sienna 35 minutes long so far, i cant hear myself think


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl I just rememebered the sneezing bubbles comment lol no idea why lol Hope your cold shifts hun!!

Aww little lady not in a good mood then? I think all houses should come with at least 1 sound proof room lol... simples! In they go lol 

Im a bit hungry, hmmmm what shall I have for lunch! crisp butty lol


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh a soundproof room would be fab, just plonk Dylan in there when he decides its fun to do the high pitched screaming! and I could shove OH in there when he annoys me too :rofl:

Lunch was not a success today, Dylan only had one teeny bite of chicken dipper and quarter of his tiny potato :( I'm hoping he will have LOADS of dinner to make up for it. 

I loved mine though, I wish I had made more TBH :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol, i just had a cheese and onion crisp sandwich, Joshua seems to have eaten all the salt n vinegar ones lol

Wiggler just seen your post on the council list! yay! sorry, everything I read earlier went straight out of my head lolol... what banding were you before? I got some maybe good news about rehousing today, will follow it through and see if it comes to anything.


----------



## wild2011

sniff sniff sniff im all blocked up lol havig ham and cucumber sarni, and a hot mug of lemon squash, i want crisps now the new ur faultttttttttttt


----------



## new_to_ttc

I got red ones and some purpley coloured ones lol (steak or something) i can ship them over lol Or discos, there is loads of disco ones in there lol 

I dont know whats worse a blocked nose or constantly running one grrrr lol 

Just had a trifle too, fancy something else now pmsl


----------



## wild2011

lol i still pekish

just had prawn cocktail crisps, not doing much for me, i could eat an intire choc gateau lol ommmmm im pekish for sumthink i havnt got


----------



## Wiggler

We was D band before so no change, OH is going to go to the council next chance he gets to see if our problems with the neighbors can bump us up a bit :)


----------



## Wiggler

Mmm, prawn cocktail crisps, my favourite! I haven't had any in ages. 

Is it May yet? I have had killer backache for days and its getting worse :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im peckish for something I doubt i will have, Im rubbish at having snack food in this house! Poor Joshua must feel deprived sometimes lol he opens the cupboards and finds packets of dried fruit ... sometimes covered in yoghurt for a treat ha ha Im an evil witch lol 

Hmmm wonder if Joshua has any chocolates left from his selction boxes at Christmas lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler said:


> Mmm, prawn cocktail crisps, my favourite! I haven't had any in ages.
> 
> Is it May yet? I have had killer backache for days and its getting worse :cry:

nearly!!! lolol

Oh and Holly williboobie has prawn cocktail crisps because she is craving prawns and cant have them lol.. how cute she is such a girl I love her lol


----------



## Wiggler

I would kill to have boobs like hers, actually I want a figure like hers! I think she is so pretty.

Found some old piccies of me earlier from back when I was slim. I want to get back like that! I think I'm going to put a load on the fridge and cupboard doors after bubs is born to remind me not to stuff my fatty face with junk :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Holly is great lol she is so pretty, but soooo girly and dipsy too lol 

I dont ever want to go back to my pre Joshua weight, eeek I shudder at those photos Ive no idea how i didnt snap I was so unhealthily thin!


----------



## Wiggler

Just spent ages out the back with Dylan, he got bored of playing in the garden after about 10 mins so spent over an hour running around the sheds :dohh: Only came in cos I was freezing, I think he would have happily stayed out there until it got dark.

I think I am going to get some nice garden toys for Dylan soon :)


----------



## Inge

hiya :thumbup: Iv been so busy lately! Painted the whole bedroom yesterday :blush: I know I probably shouldnt have but the room was well ventillated. Didnt stop properly from 9am til about 7pm :dohh: OH mounted the ps3 tv onto the wall so thers more room so thats good. Iv really tired myself out though :dohh: Rest for me now :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler sounds like you had heaps of fun :) I dont knwo where kids get the energy from! lol

Nice one on getting the room sorted Inge! Mind you dont over do things, but I bet it feels so good knowing you got it sorted :)


----------



## 24/7

Sam is on day two of being quiet, no kicks just a little bit of wriggling.... I don't know if now is worry time or it gets more like this as he gets bigger?! :( xx


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies!! Hope you are all having a good day. I need to go force myself to work out but I'm feeling pregnant and lazy lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 he will be losing a lot of moving space now, so long as you feel the 10 movements a day you dont need to worry hun. Your MW should always be on hand though if you cant relax about it and reassure you :hugs:

Lucky bless ya! lol How long have you got left to work now hun?


----------



## 24/7

If only I actually knew who my MW was, I've seen so many?! Will give him abit longer.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Until this weekend I hadnt felt big movements or kicks off fidget for a while, think the music scared him this weekend and really made him thrust about, but before that I just get wriggles and weird moving sensations. If sam has curlled up hun and snug down, as he should be getting, he probably too comfy and snug to thrash about so just moves about gentley. Its really normal to feel less movement towards the end, and it really does become more and more subtle :hugs:

assume you tried all the usual tricks, cold drinks, sugary foods etc?


----------



## 24/7

I can feel the pressure in my bump change from time to time, but thats about it, I can't feel him either, to work out where he might be laying?!

Have tried all the usual tricks, but no luck - He is very stubborn!! xx


----------



## luckyme225

New- I'll work on-call probably until a week or two before I delivery. I don't really see me picking up any days in May and hopefully this one will come a bit early like his big brother did.


----------



## new_to_ttc

If you havent felt him moving then maybe ring the MW unit and tell them this is day 2 and you tried the usual tricks to encourage movement. He has probably turned round so he is wriggling inwards, when fidget did that to me the other week all I felt was pressure changes although even that wasnt frequent.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Not to much to do then hun! xx


----------



## Wiggler

:cry: my poor back and ribs are killing me, I really need to lay down as thats the only thing that eases it but Dylan won't let me. :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Have you tried a hot/warm bottle hun? Not too hot or you'll have moaning MWs on your case, but enough to soothe the area.

Will Dylan let you lie down if he lies with you and you maybe read stories or something?


----------



## Wiggler

I've tried everything apart from a nice warm bath (no bath here) and laying down today. Dylan won't lay down with me on the bed, its hard enough getting him to keep still during the day anyway :rofl:
He's in tantrum mode at the moment too, and lifting him onto the sofa to stop him headbutting the floor kills :(

Only 30 mins til OH gets home then I can lay down and rest my poor back.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I wouldnt have thought a bath would help hun, might soothe it for the few minutes you soaking, then you got the epic challenge of getting out which undoes all relaxation work lol

Im bored... Joshua came in took his coat off dumped it on the sofa, school uniform on the floor and went back out again.. yes hiya son! Although little monkey I just noticed his socks are also dumped which means he is out playing in trainers and no socks... ooooooo little monkey he knows I hate him doing that lol


----------



## mummy3

Hello!:hugs: 

Of to catch up, sorry for abandoning you guys, just been so out of it. Still in the hospital but really hoping to escape if Eilidh behaves. I think Sam (cleckner) updated you all, lol but I cant be sure of much from the last 6 days.:flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya mummy, good to see you back hun :) Hope everything is ok, we were worried but did receive an update, thank you xxxx


----------



## mummy3

Yeah I'm pretty sure she said she would update. I'm reading an awful lot about xmas so far:haha: Wheres all the juicy stuff? 

Should say that this is baby #4 and until now no accidents of the pee variety, but being stuck at 3cm with the head right there, having to break out the tena :rofl: 

They do have weird names for things here, lol at anti-diabetic, my glucose test came back with a value of 52 after forgetting to fast, so having finger pricks to test all the time so may as well be diabetic lol. The bleeding with the contractions was found to be from an edge of placenta coming away but its not too serious right now. No contractions now for over 24 hours but they could start up at anytime. I had the mag, nifedipine every 4 hours, double dosed and then the morphine and they stalled:thumbup: Did throw up all over everyone though. Perinatology are taking me on fulltie now as too high risk for my ob. I have a decent chance of getting to 33 weeks, yay! have to be on full bedrest if they let me out, so only up for toilet and dinner, should be interesting.

New, how was boyzone? You were mega excited, did it live up to it for you?

Wild, did you need to use the towel? Hope your hubby returned home:hugs:

Hey, you're in a similar situation, how are you doing?

24/7 I'm sorry about the midwife situation, any news on growth and your placenta?

Lucky, thats great about your ultrasound, you must be feeling very relieved!

Hopeful, that was lovely to read about your adoption plans, are you feeling more positive about your pregnancy now?

Wiggler, is your OH behaving now? Hope your neighbours are calming down abit and your pelvis is improving?

Got another 20 pages to go so I'm sure will find out some of these answers..


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its good to know everything has slowed down for you hun. i had the partial placental abrupsion with Joshua, and still managed to get to term, so hopefully it wont effect you getting to 33 weeks, then any weeks after you can do :)

Boyzone was amazing. If I described it you'd probably be like, errrr thats a bit boring lol but it was extrememly low key. Opening was all about the new album and Boyzone as it is now, then they had a whole centre section which was dedicated to Stephen. They did some video links, little bit of chatting and reminising on stage, they did that all important song with Stephen on the opening lyric :cry: from the Brother album (new one) then they blended it all together with some classic Boyzone tracks. On the No Matter What track they didnt blend over the stephen lyrics, they had the audience sing his parts, it was truely touching. BUT if you werent a big fan I dont think you'd have appreciated the simplicity of the production. Fidget didnt like it mind lol He kicked off from start to finish bless him! ... If they show the brother tour on sky in the spring as they usually do i recommend any semi or full Boyzone fans to watch it, its really moving :)


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- glad to see you back and that your LO has decided to stay in your tummy longer!


----------



## mummy3

New, it sounds really touching, did you manage not to breakdown? Do you think maybe fidget was wriggling because he really liked it, a wriggly baby is a happy baby! stephen was really young when he passed wasn't he? So sad.


----------



## mummy3

Thankyou lucky, she's being a typical little girl causing mummy trouble:haha:

Have you stopped work yet?


----------



## mummy3

Brandi, just read about Zoe seizing,:hugs: really hope she and the other kids are doing better now, glad you're getting on to the neurologist


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya mummy! Good to have you back and great to hear that your little girly is still cooking!

I had a good lay down and then went upstairs to see the nice woman who lives upstairs (not the dickweeds above) and had a good chat with her. The walk down the stairs set the bloody backache off again though. :cry:

Dylan has cheered up now OH is home, he misses his daddy so much during the day and days when OH can't make it back for lunch are so hard on him :(


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- good to see you :) and great news they can get you to at least 33! I'm just trying really hard to listen to my Dr and stay down. Easier said than done! 

I'm having kind of a rough morning around here- got woken up way too early, spilled and entire glass of water all over me and my chair- puked twice for two different reasons (One smell induced one because I bent over :dohh: ) one of which I threw up my heartburn meds- or at least I think I did, but not sure so can't take more which means plain rice or potato for me today- BLEGH. And the nifedipine is giving me a monster of a head ace now. 
Hubby just went to the store to get me a few things, hopefully a new crossword book or something to entertain me and brighten my day! 
I have MOUNDS of baby clothes to go through and sort- seriously, I have enough clothes for quads! And will be working all day on making some Tuscan white bean stew- YUMM!


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- I'm just working on-call now until I deliver.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes mummy he was really young when he passed. I was choked up in certain places but held it together quite well, my mam didnt, but timings of certain songs and his passing etc hold personal moments for her for other things.

Hope your day gets better hey hun :hugs:

Wiggler glad you managed some rest and some 'you time' upstairs! (that sounds sooo bad to anyone joining the convo here lol oops!) No wonder your backache is back :rofl: sorry, i know backache isnt to be laughed at hope it eases hun xx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun :)

Had spicy chicken wraps for dinner, they were amazing!!

I suppose I should go lay down, this pain in my back is bringing tears to my eyes its that bad! I'm going to have to send OH to buy me some painkillers tomorrow :cry:


----------



## molly85

Oh I loved stephen, I wasn't a huge boyzone fan, backstreet boys were my thing lol.

He was about 30 I think did they ever find a cause


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was going to ask have you tried some paracetamol for it!

Apparently there is a programme on BBC2 saying kids in private nursery as a infant grow up to have behavioural difficulties. Wish I had watched it, but part of me is glad i didnt Id have got sooooooo wound out i might have put myself in labour lol Venting on my friends status now, we all share the same opinion so its turned into a feel good status ha ha


----------



## new_to_ttc

Molly I think it was heart/breathing failure from a too much drink, Im sure the drugs claims were unfounded, although dont quote me on that.


----------



## molly85

there was something on the bbc website


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh there we go, the official report is fluid on the lungs, his own vomit. Indirect result of too much drinking.


----------



## new_to_ttc

*picks myself up off the floor* wow shock.. my sister just rang me lol... AND she didnt want anything pmsl


----------



## mummy3

Aww wiggler, I'm sorry your back is hurting so bad, hope the upstairs "me time" is helping:winkwink:

New,I didn't know that about private nurseries, give it a week though and there will be another study saying the opposite:dohh:

Hey you're not having a good day are you:hugs: being sick is no fun, hope your hubby brings you back lots of nice things to keep your spirits up. The nifedipine sucks, It sounds like its working for you though hun, its defo better than some of the other drugs they use further down the line, just remember everyday counts:hugs: At this point they are not giving me any more tocolytics, so grateful to be away from the nifedipine and terbutaline and most definately the mag, but its scary knowing there will be no stopping labour now this early. Whats your restrictions like? Mine will be bedrest with bathroom privleges when out, fun lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I didnt watch the programme, so not sure if it was just 1 man on a band wagon lol Joshua was in a nursery from being little and it did him no harm lol

Oh BH tonight, they shooting right down into my lady bits, jeepers!


----------



## mummy3

Lol the study depends on the kids picked as well!

Ouch at the lady bits BH's, do you want a spare tena?:flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I think I may need to start shopping down the lady isle if they carry on like this lol

Pmsl good point about the kid sample, they probably picked them all from young offenders or something lol Each to their own I guess, I probably shouldnt overly comment I didnt want the programme lol


----------



## mummy3

I always used to giggle walking past the adult nappies and the like, thinking nah never happen to me, then uh oh:haha: Will post you some...

yeah I didn't see the programme, but sounds like another sweeping statement made to shock and panic


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: thanks hun lol 

I dont remember having BH like this with Joshua, I know 2nd baby is different and all that but come on seriously lol Every other day would have been a bit better. break me in gentley I had strong BH yesterday too!


----------



## mummy3

It's the joys of secondtime + mummyhood. To liven things up for you and make it slightly different, you get extra strong BH's way more often, way earlier. Then just to reward you even more you get extra afterpains as a reward:haha:

Haha imagine only being pregnant every second day!


----------



## mummy3

Eek doctor rounds, gonna find out the ins and outs of this, back soon:flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol yes I heard about these afterpains, oowwwcchhiieeeeee ....... they get worse each time too I hear! 

Hope the doctor is full of good news for you hun... waiting for the news xxxx


----------



## mummy3

I'm free:happydance: Do have to do full bedrest with just bathroom privledges but yay at least doing it in my own bed. Have to go back on friday to check everything and will do twice a week, any change and I have to go back in but touchwood at least home till friday:happydance:


----------



## mummy3

Just escaped in time too, the doctor with the huge fingers is back tonight, geez, him checking cervix was more painful than pushing out a 6lb baby:haha: There was a very fit doctor as well though so I guess it evens out!


----------



## lisaf

lol mummy! Glad you escaped from big finger guy!


----------



## mummy3

Seriously Lisa his fingers were massive, he was really old as well:wacko: How you doing hun? Did you get a solution to tthe trainee problem that doesn't involve you working extra hard when you return?


----------



## luckyme225

Glad you get to go home mummy!! :happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- So glad you're OK and you get to go home!! That's great. No, I am not enjoying pregnancy any more than before, still can't wait for it to be done..

So We have our future nanny coming to stay with us on Friday for a week so I can get to know her before she comes at the end of April to live permanently. I will also be doing interviews all week for a 2nd part time baby nurse to have for the first 8 weeks. At least I get to pick her. 

I have been super busy the last few days, today was great because i went to the spa and had a full body sugar scrub, a mani/pedi, and this massage in water, they do it for everyone but it's specifically good for pregnant women because you get all the massage techniques as they hold you in a warm pool to give you the feeling of weightlessness... SOOO relaxing and great... Amazing what a little pampering can do when you're stressed. This massage was the best thing ever done.


----------



## hopefulmama

24/7- have you felt any movements since you posted Sam was beiing quiet?

Bizy- What did your Dr say about the low blood sugar levels?


----------



## BizyBee

Hopeful, the nurse told me to increase my carbs for the next few days (not by a lot) and see how the sugar level is affected. I have an appointment on Wed and the dr will take a look at my levels. 

The massage sounds great! Sorry I missed your post about adoption. Are you considering it?


----------



## hopefulmama

I just mentioned i want to have more than 1 kid, but don't want to go through pregnancy again plus my husband and I have always wanted to adopt because of all the children who need a home, the majority of adoptions today are done by gay parents and generally seek out of the country due to the laws here, so the adoption rate has gone down a lot in the US. We know it's a long process and are talking about starting it all once our natural born baby is 1, so they would be close in age.

The massage was great! I've never felt anything like it before.


----------



## lisaf

mummy - thanks for asking about my trainee issue... its still not resolved.. I stayed home sick today in hopes that I can recover faster from this cold or perhaps just be in good shape for my shower next Saturday. Also, all that talking etc with a sore throat would have been really bad. My boss and I were supposed to be brainstorming this weekend then meet on Monday.. .so I'm guessing we'll talk tomorrow.
I'm just not seeing a scenario where the trainee will be worth his cost to the company. We'll have to see what my boss thinks first though

hopeful - I hope adopting will be easy for you! I know its a heartbreaking experience for most people and isn't very easy at all.


----------



## hopefulmama

Yea, I know its super difficult and a long process. I don't understand why the US makes it soo difficult, I know there's a reason for a certain degree of difficulty, but they seem to just be getting worse about it so people just seek outside the US, if need be we will end up doing that but that's not our first option.


----------



## lisaf

I think its tougher in the US because there is just more competition for the more popular adoptees.... those under a certain age etc..


----------



## heyyady

Mummy:happydance: yeah!!! Just make sure you listen and stay down!!!

Hopeful- My sister is adopted, I was 2 and she was 4 when she came to live with us and we've been the best of friends ever since- I like her better than my natural sisters, and even named my daughter after her!

We had considered adopting- get this- twin girls! :lol: My husband is 1/2 Mexican and Mexican twin girls almost always live their lives out in orphanages- breaks my heart still- 

and as far as the adult diapers go, I've come to the conclusion that anyone who thinks they're going to get out of pregnancy with their dignity intact is just delusional! :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Glad you got to enjoy a spa day hopeful, I'm jealous! I feel like I need a vacation asap.


----------



## lisaf

I'm perfectly happy staying delusional... why anticipate the inevitable, let me live in ignorant bliss for now :rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck with the adoption process hopeful. I have close friends who waited a long time but were able to adopt a 1 month old from the US this past summer. 

Lisa, sounds like the trainee isn't worth keeping. Hope you recover for your shower.

Lol Hey! Not expecting to keep my dignity. 

Hi Lucky!


----------



## luckyme225

Hi Bizzy :flower: hope you had a good Monday.


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - Great news about being let home! :happydance::happydance:

My lay down yesterday was great, I ended up falling asleep and not waking up til 1am :haha: Fell back to sleep easily for once then woke up again at 6.30am, after it got light outside for the first time in ages! :happydance::thumbup:
My back feels loads better too!

Going to have a nice cup of tea now to help me wake up properly :)


----------



## heyyady

I thought I posted my silly pictures in here, but now I can't find them :shrug: ... So if this is a duplicate, I apologize.


----------



## MilosMommy7

heyy - nice bump! :thumbup:


today/yesterday i put the bedding into the crib! i'm glad the bedding set came with 4 pieces of bumper. instead of the normal one longer bumper that goes around the whole crib. so i've decided for now not to put the bumper up on all 4 sides and just 3 of them.

https://i54.tinypic.com/33cq5xc.jpghttps://i55.tinypic.com/mw2q9l.jpghttps://i51.tinypic.com/ih63o7.jpg


----------



## heyyady

awww- It's so cute!!!! I can't wait to just have my crib set up!


----------



## Wiggler

Hey - lovely bump hun!!

Milos - I love the bedding! Its gorgeous!!

I didn't get a chance to do the photo albums last night where I fell asleep so Dylan had another huge meltdown this morning when OH went to work, luckily I distracted him with a toy fast enough so that he was only screaming for a few minutes instead of 20 :happydance: I must stay awake long enough to do them tonight :haha:

Oh poopie, I just remembered... I forgot to take my iron tablet last night, should I take it this morning, or wait until tonight to take it?


----------



## meow951

milo- Love that bedding, so cute!

mummy- Glad your home, keep that baby cooking for a bit longer :)

Been feeling so ill the past few days. Really sick, tired and off. So i've started eating more and caught up on sleep and feeling much better. Got a day off today, only 4 more shifts at work! Hooray!

Hope everyone's ok.


----------



## wild2011

mummy- glad ur home! lol at the big fingers :rofl:

still awaiting dh return :grr:

24- has sam been moving for u yet? dont firget wriggles and wiggles are classed as ur movements, it doesnt need to be kicks xx hope ur alrite will be chekcing ur journal shortly x


----------



## Wiggler

Glad you are feeling better hun! Good food and sleep cure almost everything :)
Yay for only 4 more shifts left! 

I'm not sure what to do today, I was thinking of taking Dylan out for a treasure hunt in the garden and in the communal area later, there is lots of good treasure out there, twigs, empty snail shells, feathers, flowers, huge dried leaves... he will love it :)
That will keep us entertained for an hour or two, not sure what to do for the other 2 hours after lunch until OH gets home, we might make some choc chip muffins, I think we have all the ingredients in.


----------



## 24/7

Morning Girls. :kiss:

We have had some movement now, but I have to really focus to be able to notice it, so I think he is just in a very strange position - We can't feel any of him anywhere, and the movement I can feel is in very strange places compared to usual. Hello and welcome to the rest of my life with a very naughty boy. :cry::haha: xx


----------



## wild2011

u dont think hes head down do u hun? cos theyll be all back in ur tummy if hes in the correct position, with feeta and arms in ur back. they are monkeys xx


----------



## 24/7

I really can't work out here he is, there is more kicks to my back than front at the moment, and they seem lower, but not in my cervix like they have been hen he is breech before?! Basically he is a very naughty baby and a world champion at hide and seek, lol!! xx


----------



## wild2011

lol lol i get mi kick high but it feels like hes fiddling with his fingers on my cervix, he is a monkey thats for sure! lol xx


----------



## 24/7

He must be in a ball somewhere, or have just gone out to the pub, haha!! Scan next Thursday, so if he is still hiding they will be able to tell us where he is....

Our boys seem very naughty wild, haha!! Life won't be boring with them about!! xx


----------



## wild2011

i know im feeling it already :rofl: 

i bet theyre in there going :tease: 

:haha:


----------



## 24/7

So true, just laying away at us and our worrying and pains as they drink some amniotic fluid and put their feet up on the cervix!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Boys will be boys!! :D

Right off out now as it's OH last day of annual leave before back to work tomorrow.... :( xx


----------



## wild2011

enjoy hun! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Love the bedding milos. 

Hey, wow what a belly! Love it. 

Have fun in the garden wiggler. 

Meow, glad you're feeling better. 

24, hope sam gets moving and stops hiding on you. 

Wild, hope dh returned by now. 

Did I miss anything else? I have an awful memory when it comes to this thread. :dohh:


----------



## Inge

wow lots of reading :haha: Im all caught up with you girls now:thumbup: Went to town with my mum and got some nappies. The first lot Iv bought :haha: I wouldnt have seen them if it wasnt for my mum pointing them out. We were in a second hand shop and there was a huge pack of brand new un opened still price tagged 6-13lb pampers nappies for £2 :thumbup: Appeerently the lady who'd brought them in had a baby who out grew them too quick so she donated them :thumbup: Also got a new cool silver clock for the bedroom wall and had a nice yummy breakfast in the tesco cafe with my mum and have just sat down. Im not doing anything the rest of the day as Im knackered still from this weekends decorating.


----------



## Wiggler

Great bargains Inge!!

Today is the first time in about a week OH has been home for lunch and Dylan slept through it :dohh: Even with getting more sleep at night the poor little guy is still shattered. I think its cos he is waking up in the midle of the night :(

Baby has been very fidgety today and rolling all over the place :haha: The backache is back too, but nowhere near as bad as it was last night luckily. 

Had some yummy garlic bread for lunch, still peckish though so going to make some cheese and ham rolls when Dylan wakes up :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :) ... well afternoon I guess lol

Fidget might cause me some worries and concerns, but tell you what on the 1 day I needed him to buckle up, sshhhh, sleep and let mummy rest he has done! Fair play lol My friends mum was rushed into hospital last night, I couldnt sleep for worry, and fearing the worst I stayed awake all night so my friend had a port of contact outside of the hospital without question. So Ive been asleep all morning lol Although just woke up to news she has started to make an unexpected turn for the better and so far all tests results are looking positive so thats great news :)

Hey - your bump is great, I love the one of your little head peeping over it ha ha 

Milos - how cute is that bedding set!! Looks gorgeous hun!

Mummy - great to see you are coming home. Strict bedrest now hun!! 

Bizy - your baby brain mustnt be kicking in just yet think you remembered more than me hun lol... hope you're well :)

Meow - sorry to hear you've been unwell, but glad you're feeling better now!

24 - enjoy your day with DH :)

Wild - I can not believe he still isnt back!! Men! He soooo oowes you the best duty free present in the world!!

Wiggler - did you go on your treasure hunt? Enjoy making your cakes.

Im a bit shocked really... given this is such a massive food orientated thread... not one of you have mentioned pancakes!!!!!!!!!!! Girlies... its pancake day oohhh yummy yummy yummy I dont have a very sweet tooth but wow I can devour piles (not the bum grape style) of pancakes with lemon drizzled on and a sprinkle of sugar ooohhh mmmmmmmmm where's my frying pan Im off to start... pancakes all day for me lol


----------



## Inge

dont feel like pancakes really :nope: Leos been fidgeting around abit, he feels really squirmy in there. Im a bit bored now Iv done all my jobs :nope: Just have to make the bed then im done :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: not from albania they are shite, id rather pass. and im still waiting for my valentines card :haha: noggly back and foo that feels like its about to explode after a little sleep, off to rade the fridge!


----------



## wild2011

ive still got hoovering to do, i want pancakes but forgot lemon juice and i havnt time to go back out now. gutteddddddddd


----------



## Wiggler

Eww, pancakes :sick: I like the american style pancakes though, YUM! I need to learn how to make them :)

Haven't been on the treasure hunt yet, Dylan is still snoozing away on the sofa, so gotta wait for him to wake up and get some food down him first :rofl:

When OH was home for lunch earlier I asked him why he keeps shutting the curtains before its dark and he told me that them upstairs keep looking into our flat, we are first floor and they can't see much from out the back, but apparently they just stand there and watch us walk about. It's creepy as hell.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Iceland will sell it lol... grab some on route to the school run or scrap the hoovering.. wow pancakes soooooo take priority lol

Im going to eat my body weight in pancakes then my MW might be pleased, Im bound to gain a few lbs ha ha ha 

Inge, put your feet up woman lol The bed will get sooo messy again as soon as you jump in it tonight lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler.. \im sure you could put some pesto on the pancakes :haha:

American ones taste just the same but fatter lol... make the batter thicker so when you out it in the pan it doesnt run to the sides and hey presto they'll doodle do lol... or buy some and pop them in the toaster :)


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> Iceland will sell it lol... grab some on route to the school run or scrap the hoovering.. wow pancakes soooooo take priority lol
> 
> Im going to eat my body weight in pancakes then my MW might be pleased, Im bound to gain a few lbs ha ha ha
> 
> Inge, put your feet up woman lol The bed will get sooo messy again as soon as you jump in it tonight lol

 Im planning on being in bed early with the tv on anyway :haha: 
Also I have a bad tummy again :blush: Iv not eaten anything that would disagree with me so maybe its to do with Leo being so low down and putting pressure on my bottom half? :shrug: Any tips on settling my tummy?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge said:


> Any tips on settling my tummy?

pancakes lol.. once you smell them you'll be in the mood :)

Failing that try laying on your side to see if Leo will shift a little bit and ease off the pressure hun.


----------



## Wiggler

ARGH!! Dylan just woke up and made me put Curious George on for him AGAIN! I think its a good film, but seriously, he makes me put it on 3-4 times a day! :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild - I need to go out for eggs - Do you want me to grab some lemon for you? Jif?? Natural?? 

Wiggler.. enjoy it lolol does he sit and watch it or run around while its on?


----------



## Wiggler

He actually watches it, its the only thing that he will sit and watch, he normally isn't interested in the TV, I just put stuff on for background noise.

I'm panicking a bit now, I have decided I hate the names I had picked out and I don't have any that I like. Why can't I give my poor baby a name :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww wiggler, you know i went through the same, when you find 'the one' it'll just fit :)


----------



## Wiggler

Well, I have a girls name that I LOVE, but OH despises it, so I can't use it :cry:

It would be so much easier if I knew bubs gender.


----------



## new_to_ttc

yes that must be really hard! Why does OH hate it so much? Cant you find a compromise? is he helping with suggestions that he prefers?


----------



## Wiggler

OH is just picky, but when I ask him to suggest some names he says stupid stuff like Marmaduke and starts giggling like a 5 year old girl :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well if he cant contribute tell him tough the baby will be named by you! lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I tried that and he threw a strop at the names I picked. :rofl: He is still annoyed that I picked Dylans name :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol... oops!! Well he needs to be more helpful doesn't he lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I think we are going to have to have another chat about it tonight. Ideally I would love to have a name picked before bubs arrives, or at least a shortlist, the last thing I want is to be running round after a toddler and a newborn while worrying about names!


----------



## new_to_ttc

You got plenty of time left still hun, the name will come to you both and you'll just be like wow yes thats it!


----------



## Wiggler

I hope so :)

Monkey boy doesn't want to go out yet, he is too busy watching his film, not sure what to do now...


----------



## new_to_ttc

Rest!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Wiggler

Resting sounds good, hehe :)

I might make the muffins in a minute, I'm peckish and some nice choccy chip muffins will hit the spot perfectly :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol hun.. enjoy them!


----------



## Wiggler

Muffins are in the oven and will be done in about 15 mins. YAY!

Dylan just had a tantrum cos I dared to offer him something to eat :dohh: He is far too stroppy for my liking this afternoon.


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww bless him!! How mean mummy offering him food! lol


----------



## wild2011

lol share them muffins . :haha:

just made shit load of pancakes kids be scoffing them shortly, nom nom if i dont eat them all lol


----------



## Wiggler

yay, they are nearly done, I just peeked through the oven door and apparently I overfilled 3 of the cases, they are mutant muffins and have escaped onto the oven tray :rofl:

Dylan is eating his food now, We will probably be heading out for the treasure hunt after we have scoffed some muffins, let him work off the sugar rush outside :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, these muffins are yummy, its so worth the owwie I just got from eating one straight from the oven :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lol i always do that


----------



## Inge

Just had a mango yogurt and later OH wants sausage,chips and beans which means I have to go out again. Il go to aldi cos theyre open til 8pm so I can leave it til later. Il go before Eastenders :thumbup: Havent had sausages for ages so cant wait. 
OH found his MOT certificate in a bin bag :blush: and im in trouble :haha: Its his own fault cos if hed have helped tidy then I wouldnt have accidently put it in there. He said im banned from my pc for a week :cry: He wont do it though as he's a softy with punishment :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Grr, I had them in the oven for the exact right time and at the right temperature and they STILL burnt at the bottom :dohh: 

Never mind, nom nom nom :haha:


----------



## wild2011

ur oven possibly slightly more powerful so maybe drop it a tad and put them a shelf higher up next time xx


----------



## Wiggler

I might just leave it for OH to cook the sweet stuff, he's better at it, I'm better at making delish savoury food. 

Mmm, I really fancy pasta salad, got none of the ingredients in though :( I'll have to suffer for a while :haha:


----------



## wild2011

suffer SUFFERR??????? u just had muffins and described them to me, now im suffering :rofl: 

i wanted tuna pasta for lunch but no tuna in lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Inge - tell him no pc = no sausage :haha:

Did you get some lemon Wild or you eating them with some strange contraption on top? lol

Wiggler - I havent erm noticed the muffins being offered around? I assume that is just an over sight on your behalf??? lolol


----------



## Wiggler

wild2011 said:


> suffer SUFFERR??????? u just had muffins and described them to me, now im suffering :rofl:

:rofl: I described burnt mutant muffins :haha:

Anyone want some? they are actually quite yummy as long as you don;t eat the bottom :haha:


----------



## Inge

a muffin would be nice around now :cloud9: On the topic of pancakes I prefer sweet waffles to pancakes :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Mmmm, sweet waffles!

The first time in ages I am actually full and I'm upset cos I can't eat more :rofl:

You ladies are a bad influence! :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

But but but but Inge you can eat waffles anytime lol... today its all reserved for the pancake.. lushious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ermmmm thanks wiggler, I'll have a bit lol....


----------



## wild2011

friend just bought over some, nom nom


----------



## hopefulmama

Happy International Women's Day!


----------



## wild2011

right back at you hopeful, we dont celebrate it here, but my in laws do back where dh is from and u just reminded me to tell them. :lol:

pancake day here today tho ! want 1? lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

womens day and pancake day - what a busy little day today is lol

And to you to hopeful hun xxx

Wild glad you got some lemon was worried you were putting some weird crap on them lol 

6 minutes to the madness lol.. As soon as I pick Joshua up thats my Tuesday gone lol The rest of it is spent running round for him lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild why do we not get a womens day?? thats a bit mean lol mmmm will complain after the pancakes lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: ive no idea, have a group of albanian friends who are wives of dh''s close frineds and they are all off out for a slap up 3 course meal in birmingham with their lo's i feel so left out if dh was here i could have taken a trip down. boooo lol was international teachers day in albania yesterday too. then again weve got mothers day soon and they dont have that


----------



## new_to_ttc

How mean!! Mothers day is great though :)

Right time to collect Joshua, see you all laterz... enjoy your pancakes lol (and sausage Inge lol)


----------



## hopefulmama

Ha its funny how the UK really doesn't recognize it, but almost every other country in the world does. It's very big in Italy and Albania, in those countries the men give women yellow mimosas and chocolates... Get on your husband Wild, he owes you chocolates atleast!


----------



## Inge

I will new :thumbup:
Im going to pull myself out of my comfy chair to go get the dinner bits now. Wish I could just walk in my slippers but I dont know what people will think of me in my pink fluffy boots :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I think I'm going to have another early night tonight, I can hardly keep my eyes open :(


----------



## hopefulmama

Your guys's Mother's Day is a month earlier than here in the US.


----------



## luckyme225

Wow, for the first time ever I come on and hear breakfast foods like pancakes and muffins instead of dinner :rofl:

Wiggler- your little boy sounds like mine, though he is probably a bit better. I have the worlds pickiest eater, I can only hope the kid in my belly is the complete opposite. There are only about 3 different foods Connor will eat on a good week.


----------



## Inge

luckyme225 said:


> Wow, for the first time ever I come on and her breakfast foods like pancakes and muffins instead of dinner :rofl:
> 
> Wiggler- your little boy sounds like mine, though he is probably a bit better. I have the worlds pickiest eater, I can only hope the kid in my belly is the complete opposite. There are only about 3 different foods Connor will eat on a good week.

I hear you about picky eatings :dohh: ss only eats plain pasta and fish fingers :dohh: He wouldnt ever try xmas dinner :dohh: Hoping that Leo is more adventurous :thumbup: Just back from shop and Im having sausage and mash instead tonight :thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

lol hopeful i havnt even spoken to him xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pancakes are on the go!!! We have eggs rofl Only waited ALL day for them lol

Wild he owes you way more than chocolates lol

Ive been so lucky with Joshua's eating, I really hope this one is the same, he should be if he has Joshua as a role model :) *fingers crossed*


----------



## Wiggler

Picky eaters are such hard work aren't they! I've had some success with Dylan this week, he tried my burnt muffins, he ate nearly a whole cheese and ham roll (So proud of him!!) and pasta bake! I don't mind if he stays a picky eater for life as long as he has something to eat each meal :haha:
I'm hoping this bubs is a much better eater, which is why I'm doing BLW, I'm looking forward to taking pics of bubs with food all over his/her face, we never got many like that of Dylan.


----------



## wild2011

just done bump pic :cry: old stretchies r visable, least no new ones, posting in my journal cos look lik ebeached whale lol


----------



## Wiggler

You don't look like a beached whale hun, your bump looks lovely! :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

You will not look like a beached whale!! Will go nosey in a sec! 

Ive had 'normal' knickers on today and felt so unsupported and fat :( Ive been wearing over the bump knickers - think i will have to get changed soon into some just couldnt be bothered this morning, normal ones were closer lol


----------



## Wiggler

Well, I told OH that I don't like the names we had picked and as expected he has a hissy fit, I think I've guessed where Dylan gets his stroppiness from :rofl:
His exact words were "well you might as well pick the names yourself" but I know I will suggest names that I like and he will say no to them without even thinking about it. MEN!!


----------



## 24/7

I AM SO FULL UP!! :D A big fat roast dinner.... Chicken, sausages wrapped in bacon, stuffing, potato, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, sweetcorn and gravy. :D Thankfully had my pancakes this morning, as I would never have been able to fit them in now. :p 

What names do you like Wiggler? So glad we were team blue, we agreed on nothing for a girl!! I wanted Olivia, OH didnt.... xx


----------



## wild2011

kids fed, and i dont fancy anything may cook something later for myself cant be botheredddddddd tho lol


----------



## Wiggler

Girls:

Kayla, Summer, Evie, Daisy

Boys:

erm... pass? :haha:


----------



## wild2011

I like Kayla, but i think evie goes well with dylan xx


----------



## Wiggler

I really don't think I will be able to talk OH round to using Evie, his exact words were "only if you step over my rotting corpse to register the baby" :(


----------



## wild2011

oh dear... has he got a way with words or what.. they dont have ne tact do they


----------



## 24/7

Niamh? Shortened to Evie afer you get OH to agree to it? :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

haha Wild, he puts everything so nicely :S

24/7 I tried that, its a nope. 

I just suggested the names I put here to him and they are all a no. GRRRRR!


----------



## wild2011

i seriously have a pet hate for names like Niamh but mainly cos my dh would never know how to say it from reading it :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

wat happened to my fisrt name choice u liked? Lexie :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive been stood at the stove for an hour making pancakes, and I have 4 on the plate!!!!!!!!!! Everytime one came out the pan, a little pair of fingers came and took it away lol he is going to be soooooooooooooooo sicky at karate.. and it'll all be his own greedy fault :rofl: He is so like me its untrue pmsl 

What was I doing... oh aye... Wild's journal! brb lol


----------



## Wiggler

Lexi is on the maybe list, OH is still a bit weird with it


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl wiggler - you realise you could just leave him at home when you register the baby :haha: you'll have to do a bit of paper work later to put him on the certificate lol but he wont be able to contest the babies name it'll be too late lol


----------



## Wiggler

I keep threatening to do that :haha: He is a bit more open to name ideas when I threaten it :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol.. he'll come round to your way of thinking, all men do eventually lol

Wild amazing bump hun!!! 

Righty-o then time for karate - told you there is no rest on Tuesdays lol


----------



## Wiggler

OMG!!! I just asked why we can't use daisy and he said its his nans name and his dad might not like him using it... His deadbeat father is never meeting our children, and I highly doubt he even knows Dylans name!!!! GRRRR, I swear OH infuriates me so much!!!


----------



## wild2011

wiggler atleast it made the maybe list lol. 

we had a firm choice for girls lexie, amelia, sophia, and lule, it would have been lexie thou but we love them all. boys names have been a struggle. lol


----------



## 24/7

Our list was - Samuel, Jacob, Ethan, Joel, Joshua and Callum for boys. Olivia, Grace, Jasmine, Isabella and Caitlin for girls. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm finding boys names so hard this time, but coming up with girls names i like really easily this time, its just getting OH to agree.

We have another name for the Maybe list... Beth :)


----------



## wild2011

love all of them 24


----------



## luckyme225

Glad we've had our names picked out for our kids since we were probably 14 :rofl: sure makes things easy.


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I had the names Charlie and Chloe picked out since I was 7, but OH didn't like them so need to start again :(


----------



## 24/7

Makes me greatful I was a blue. :p I like long names too - Sam will always be Sam, but I wanted him to be Samuel as a full name. xx


----------



## luckyme225

We want three, so if we have another boy it's Caleb and if it's a girl it's Natalie.


----------



## wild2011

Im still not sure if we are 100% on Alex, if dh changes his mind wen sprout comes we are doomed cos we cant agree on ne others.lol


----------



## Wiggler

If OH doesn;t start agreeing soon I will just register bubs as Igor :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i did tell dh if he chooses someting minging then he can call baby that but ill register the name of my choice lol


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: great idea!


----------



## Wiggler

Bleh, water is making me feel sick again, well, its either the water or the rage I am feeling towards OH right now :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

ok so i spoke to him briefly yesterday morning on msn said he shud be home yesterday late or today, he syas this everyday, but ive heard nothing since, so just thinking he may well turn up late tonight or early hours of the morning, but really done with getting my hopes up so will lock door disconnect bell and turn phone off wen i go to bed, and if he does come home he can wait till i wake up to come in, if he doesnt by morning ill be changing the locks, 

ive got my gtt on thursday and i need him to drop kids to school and have baby while i go to hospital for it, will have to leave sparrow fart as the car isnt here either so will be a treck on an empty tummy.a total gitt ! say no more! :lol:


----------



## luckyme225

wild- Sorry your husband is taking so long, he better show up with candy and a nice dinner for you.


----------



## 24/7

Hope hubby turns up soon wild - Lots of making up to do and a long visit to the naught corner required!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

ive got a list as long as my arm of his punishments, he seriously is in the dog house,


----------



## Wiggler

I hope he turns up soon wild and begs for forgiveness. Never scorn a pregnant lady :)


----------



## 24/7

I should hope so too wild, he has alot of making up to do - I would be so cross!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

We have names!!! Check my siggy! :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

I really like Finley!! How did you and OH agree? :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I told him to stop being a dickweed and to actually think about the names I am suggesting, then we started discussing names and it turns out we both really liked Finley and Bethany, We will probably shorten them to Beth and Finn, but I like the full names for CV's and stuff like that :)


----------



## 24/7

Finn is lovely - A fab choice!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm just so glad that names are done and out of the way now :)
All I need to worry about now is getting baby stuff and giving birth :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Two equally important parts!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I only need to worry about baby stuff until the end of this month, then I get until baby is born to worry about giving birth. Hopefully I have enough time to convince myself that I can sneeze baby out :rofl:


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> I only need to worry about baby stuff until the end of this month, then I get until baby is born to worry about giving birth. Hopefully I have enough time to convince myself that I can sneeze baby out :rofl:

 :haha: can I sneeze my baby out too? :haha: That would make it a lot less scary :haha:


----------



## wild2011

love the names wiggler x


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Inge, I think there is a huge flaw in the human body because sneezing bubs out seems a lot easier and less painful than going through hours of labour. :rofl: Evolution was not kind to us :dohh:

Boo! My stoopid broadband keeps going off and I don't know why :(


----------



## wild2011

i have a feeling i might manage to sneeze this one out lol :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I am so jealous of your superhuman uterus! Wanna swap, mine is lazy :haha:


----------



## wild2011

urm let me think, errrrrr how about a NO lol


----------



## Wiggler

Meanie!

I'm hoping all the RLT I will be drinking will help speed things up for me, also hoping bubs head is in the right position (Dylan was so mean to me, trying to come out wonky) so that will help speed things up too. My mum had my brother in 11 mins, I want that!!!!


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: even ive not managed an 11 minutes and mine have been far quicker than urs, but u can always hope lol

:haha:


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Meanie!
> 
> I'm hoping all the RLT I will be drinking will help speed things up for me, also hoping bubs head is in the right position (Dylan was so mean to me, trying to come out wonky) so that will help speed things up too. My mum had my brother in 11 mins, I want that!!!!

Im a bit clueless on raspberry leaf tea. How does it help and how do you take it?


----------



## wild2011

it helps makes ur uterus do its job properly, u start at 32 weeks a cup a day by 34-35 weeks 2 a day and then 3 is the recommended maximum ,its very good stuff and i recommend. x


----------



## wild2011

https://www.askbaby.com/raspberry-leaf-tea.htm


----------



## Inge

should I be able to buy it anywhere? How does it taste?


----------



## Wiggler

Only 2 days til I have my first cup. Does it need sweetening? would I use honey or sugar? x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Inge, I got mine from Holland and Barrets, its not too pricey either :)


----------



## wild2011

they say honey but i use sugar for the first few days then i go without sugar, i get quite hooked on it lol


----------



## Inge

just looked at the holland and barrett website so might pick some up soon. Im funny with herbal or fruit tea's so if anyone knows how it taste that would help.


----------



## 24/7

I'm going for the tablets, I can't face the tea. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I've never had any herbal or fruit teas before, the smell puts me right off, but I had a good sniff of these ones and they smell really nice!


----------



## wild2011

a bit vile if u dont like that sort of thing u might want to try capsules lol


----------



## 24/7

I can't stand fruity things like that, so I'm taking the wild advice. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: me i like the tea and i strain it as much as possible ot get full benefits, at first id let it cool a bit and neck it lol


----------



## Inge

I might try the tea first but if I struggle Il get the tablets. Suppose if you sweeten it, it wont be that bad :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe wild, I'm going to be doing the same, get as much benefit from the teabag as possible and if its gross let it cool down and gulp it down in one :rofl:

I think bubs likes that we have picked out names now, he/she has been fidgeting ever since OH agreed on names!


----------



## wild2011

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya :)

Great names wiggler hun!!

Im on the RL capsules lol.. couldnt face the tea rofl 2 a day, then 4 then 6 according to the very helpful herbal shop man :) Also got some EPO capsules but fudging nora they are huge lol They dont go down too easily lolJust having 1 a day of them and then can increase it over the weeks apparently, so we'll see :)

Ive given up on the sneeze and out theroy, so Im getting my hopes set on the sleep till the final moment and wake up do the deed and all sorted lol


----------



## wild2011

new they should be same as the tea bags which are 1 day then 2 a day up to 3 tops. and that is adequate to do the job. lol


----------



## wild2011

double check with midwife or consultant hun they seem to be high dosage


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh if I can't sneeze bubs out sleeping until bubs is just about to come out sounds great! I wouldn't mind that at all!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Really? I asked the guy because the bottle said well it pratically said take them all if you fancy doing so lol.. wasnt very specific and the man said build it up slowly in the system, start with 2 capsules then 4 then 6... maybe they low strength one? I'll go check the bottle and see... pmsl I'll be putting myself in labour ive been taking 2 a day since Saturday lol


----------



## wild2011

they dont start labour thats old wives tale, but we can wish :rofl: 

just make sure instructions r for pregnancy :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild shhhhhhhh I love living in my bubble lol

Yeah he they were the specific directions for pregnancy lol They are 400mg... does that sound low strength? How much is per tea bag?


----------



## wild2011

ive not bought mine yet and cant remember form before hang on ill find mine online and let u know lol


----------



## 24/7

Where did you buy the tablets from new? And what per do? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

what per do??? lol

I got them from a naturilst food shop in Bury near my mums, but they sell them in Holland & barrent etc it was just a bit cheaper at the herbalist lol


----------



## wild2011

so far established they doa 900mg tablet too, and urmmmm my tea bags are i think 400mg, but ill check again, again maximum is 3 per day at past 36 weeks, and some sites now saying not to use till 35 weeks though ill use at 32 weeks as i always have. 

if u get bh's stop taking them for a few days , xx


----------



## 24/7

Stupid predictive text!! :p EPO even.... :p xx


----------



## lisaf

dang, I just didn't have the stamina to catch up this morning... something like 16 pages, lol... sorry if I missed anything important!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Boo, the backache is back again!


----------



## wild2011

lol lisa, carnt think of ne thing mega to report!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh maybe I should take a bit less then if the bags are same strength?? I always thought it was 36 weeks lol, but taking your word on the 32 weeks lol... and the guy in the shop said its better to build it up slowly.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya Lisa :) 

EPO is supposed to prepare the cervix for the labour or something like that lol.. BUT i have no idea how much or how often you supposed to take it so just taking 1 capsule a day with the RL atm


----------



## wild2011

yer best to build up, i be on one a day to start with lol dont want ne baby falling out of me lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol.. I dont have a superhuman uterus Im sure i havent caused any problems ha ha I might just take 1 capsule until 34 weeks and see whats happening then lol


----------



## wild2011

lol it wont hurt just if u do notice bhs more often ease off for a few days ,


----------



## Wiggler

Gotta do some washing tomorrow, I'm out of trousers that fit! going to have to squeeze into my pre-preg ones while they I'm waiting for my comfy trousers to wash and dry :haha: Serves me right for being lazy.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Will do hun, thanks xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl wash them tonight and leave them out to dry over night they'll be dry by morning :)


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler :haha:

i jsut cried through the end of holby lmfao wat a nelly.

my washing up is piled high, cant be bothered it can wait till the morning, so not like me but sod it


----------



## Wiggler

No can do, OH's minging socks are being washed tonight, I refuse to wash mine or Dylans clothes with them because they smell that bad :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im not up to holby yet lol Still watching Emmerdale lol... Donna leaves tonight I think :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

OMG! How could I forget Holby was on tonight :dohh: Thats 2 episodes of Hollyoaks, an ep of Casualty AND Holby to watch tomorrow now :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: no Curious George then lol


----------



## 24/7

Just starting holby now!! :D
Wild, save the washing up for OH!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

lol nooooo, the TV is mine tomorrow, Dylan has hogged it for far too long, I suppose if he gets stroppy though I can always watch my shows on the netbook while he watches that bloody film :haha:


----------



## wild2011

lol 24 i might have no plates clean if i rely on him lol


----------



## wild2011

lol sorry just noticed what it says on my ticker today lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol... he'd get lost on route from door to kitchen if this last week or so is anything to go by! lol


----------



## cleckner04

Popping in again to update. Mummy is back in the hospital. Her waters started leaking earlier so she made her way back in. The waters fully went once at the hospital. She said the doctor just came in and said they'll leave it for 72 hours and if LO isn't here by that point they will give her a c-section. She's still 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced but the baby is lower down. 

If you can just say a little prayer that Eilidh & mummy will be fine. I'll update again if anything new happens. But there will for sure be a baby within the next 72 hours! :shock:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Mega shouting, stamping and door slamming from them upstairs. It would appear all is not well in paradise :haha:


----------



## wild2011

thanks for the update , thinking of u mummy and of course hoping and praying for the best for you!

xxxx


----------



## wild2011

:haha: wiggler, just laugh loudly when one chucks the other out lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hun, if you speak to her send our love and thoughts :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Ok, chatty Cathys, I've finally caught up :lol:

On the subject of pancakes- little American girl in the corner here is confused... British pancakes are different than American pancakes? and with LEMON???

Wiggler- LOVE the names! My 14 year old is Bethany :happydance:

Wild- I think it's totally unfair of you to not post your picture. I mean, Come on, I posted PLANET TWINS! :rofl:
(Ps, You are a better woman than I am. I would have a husband shaped hole dug in the back yard by now!)

RLT sounds horrendous and I LIKE herbal teas! Glad I'm delivering though the zipper so I don't have to worry about sneezing them out! (Ouch!?!?)

And Bizy- Take notes, it's the only way to follow along with this group!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks for the update! Keeping you and bubs in my thoughts and prayers mummy :hugs: Hope baby arrives safely :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

just for u hey :haha:

yes pancakes with sugar and lemon mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
 



Attached Files:







Image258.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 24/7

Thanks for the update on mummy3 cleckner. Thinking of you mummy. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, the arguing has stopped now :( I hope they don't have make up sex tonight, they are really loud and if I have to listen to her squealing like a pig and him yelling "oh yea" I may just be sick :sick:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: hey!!!! 

british pancakes are more like your crepes... thin flat round and rolled up with sugar and lemon mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... must go finish the ones in the kitchen lol We have a day dedicated to pancakes lol (the religious amoungst us have a purpose for it - the rest take the opportunity to indulge)


----------



## Wiggler

OH decided he doesn't want pancake day today, we are doing it at the weekend instead when he can eat them all day :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Ok, they aren't done arguing... they have no consideration for their neighbors, they aren't shouting nearly loud enough for me to hear them clearly :rofl: I wanna hear!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

how rude! Its almost as bad as mine arguing in Welsh... seriously lol


----------



## Wiggler

OMFG, it just got loud, she even argues like a pig

"fucking HEEEEELLLLL (thats sounded really like a pig squealing :haha:) if you don't like it you can fuck off, AAAARRRRRRRGGGGHHHH *very loud bang, possibly a door* "

:rofl: :rofl: 

I want more! This is really cheering me up :)


----------



## 24/7

I just like ours arguing so I can hear - Roll on summer with open windows!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I think when I'm older I will be one of those nosy old bags who is constantly twitching the curtains being nosy :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

What are we like!! lol Guess if they are going to make a show they might as well make it worth while lol

Not sure how them pancakes are settling lol.. maybe it was a little late in the day :) Made me feel a little flushed lol 

Oh 2 sleeps until my scan then we find out if a huge fundal height = tiny baby :haha:


----------



## 24/7

A big plus of the wooden venetian blinds that were delivered yesterday - Spy holes. ;) xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Do they have gaps down or across? lol I discovered my blinds (gaps going across) turned the wrong way let all the light in, no peeping toms can see through and I can see all that is going on outside lol


----------



## heyyady

Thank you for the update on Mummy- lots of :hugs: :hugs2: and encouragements!

Wiggler- when the neighbors have noisy sex, grade them, and make sure it's loud enough they can hear you!!!

New- Religious purpose for pancakes? Please to be explaining?


----------



## luckyme225

Connor and I had pancakes for lunch, with butter and syrup of course.

I started 1 tablet of red raspberry leaves at 24 weeks. It's low dose (450 or something). I was told it was safe to take throughout my pregnancy in low amounts, of course everyone's provider will have their own opinion. I pushed for 4 1/2 hours, I would not like to go through that again, thank you lol.

mummy- thinking of you, hope you have a fast easy delivery and healthy mommy and baby.


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO hey!

I think when they have noisy sex from now on we will just report them to the landlord and council. They will then get a telling off for their noisy nighttime activities :rofl:

ETA: sorry if I end up double posting tonight, the site is being slow and weird for me :(


----------



## 24/7

I can face the slats up or down - Up at night to point any unwanted light to the ceiling, down in the daytime if any neighbour stalking is required. :D:D Got them for half price too as Next had a made to measure blind half price sale. xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Send mummy our love hope baby makes a safe arrival x


----------



## meow951

thanks for the update on mummy, hope it all goes ok!

new- if you're not sure on the RLT ask in the natural birthing section. Ladies are very knowlegable and helpful in there on such matters!

As for names we only have Luke and Joshua at the minute but will probably think of others when he's here.

I have a question for you ladies.....How do you know when you have piles lol?

This may be too TMI for some....

I went for a poo earlier and it was uncomfortable and achy. Feels like i need to go again but i don't. I had a look and my bum hole is really purple and puffy. It definately doesn't look like it normally does! I've got a puffy foof as well with lots of nice big veins :haha: Does this sound like i may be getting piles?


----------



## new_to_ttc

hey - basically pancake day (shrove tuesday) falls the day before Lent, which is when Jesus fasted for 40 days and nights leading to Easter in the bible... but prior to his long fast in the desert he is said to have used all his perishable foods so they didnt go to waste, eggs, milk etc with a bit of flour hey presto pancakes were born :) So we have pancake day, indulge eat, and then are supposed to fast or 'give up' something for lent ... but many only manage the shrove tuesday part of the religious celebration! Suppose its another Christmas or Easter thing - you either see the purpose or you see the presents/ chocolate eggs! 

Wow Lucky 24 weeks! That sounds super early to start it.


----------



## meow951

thanks for the update on mummy, hope it all goes ok!

new- if you're not sure on the RLT ask in the natural birthing section. Ladies are very knowlegable and helpful in there on such matters!

As for names we only have Luke and Joshua at the minute but will probably think of others when he's here.

I have a question for you ladies.....How do you know when you have piles lol?

This may be too TMI for some....

I went for a poo earlier and it was uncomfortable and achy. Feels like i need to go again but i don't. I had a look and my bum hole is really purple and puffy. It definately doesn't look like it normally does! I've got a puffy foof as well with lots of nice big veins :haha: Does this sound like i may be getting piles?


----------



## wild2011

it looks like grapes, or extra bits of skin hanging out of ur bum, if they pop ull know and theyll bleed alot, it is sore to sit down wen u have them and u feel like ur pooing through a sealed hole :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow meow those are super perfect names, my boy is Joshua Luke ;) Fantastic choice!!

Sorry you're uncomfortable, I honestly dont know hun, never had them myself. Purply and puffy doesnt sound right though xxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

got back from the doctors. they're starting my every 2 week appts. but starting monday i go every 3 days for NSTs. i go monday for a US and a NST. then i go to the specialist on thursday for a US as well. gonna be busy with appts until she arrives!


----------



## Wiggler

ARGH! I just went to use the webcam and it appears that didn't survive my hissy fit. BOO! Looks like I will be pinching OH's phone to take piccies until I get the digi camera :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

That sounds like a lot of appts Milos, is that standard there? is all ok hun xxx


----------



## hopefulmama

Milos- why are they doing so many NST's? Are you high risk or have any underlying issues to make them want to do that so much?


----------



## MilosMommy7

wiggler - :haha: my laptop is gonna break soon if i keep tossing it around like i do when i have a hissy fit :blush:

new - i'm not sure if that's normal or a lot! lol. i'm in a GD support thread on this site and i just posted and asked how many the other ladies get. so i'm waiting to see what thye say so i can compare. but then on babygaga i posted and 2 ladies replied. one said she hasnt had any done. and one said she had them 3 times a week and then a scan, if the scan looked good they stopped NSTs.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry what is an NST?


----------



## MilosMommy7

hopeful - i believe it's because of the GD. with my son i never had one done. i think they're doing it to monitor her heart and growth. my OB had to run out to catch a baby so the nurse did my check up today.


----------



## MilosMommy7

new_to_ttc said:


> Sorry what is an NST?

non-stress test. to monitor the heart.


----------



## hopefulmama

New- its a fetal non stress test where they hook u up to monitors to see how the baby heart rate is with movements.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I see. Well Im sure your health team know what they are doing Milos, and better to be checked than not :)


----------



## Wiggler

hehe Milos, babygaga?, you're braver than me, I lurk there and they are so mean!!! I have a nose and come running back here.


----------



## hopefulmama

I go to the OB on Friday, I really don't want to see the **** nurse i have been dealing with who lost her shit when i questioned their policy a couple weeks back and said i should never question a doctor, which is the stupidest thing I've ever heard.
Ugh i really hate my OB office here.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no hopeful that is awful :( You should be able to be comfortable with the people who are caring for you! cant you see a different nurse?


----------



## Wiggler

Wow hopeful, she sounds like a right cow! never question a doctor? What bull!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

wiggler - lol. that's why i dont post much on here. i'm always on there. i've been on there for 2 yrs. they can be real bitches! sometimes i post certain questions on here instead of there because i dont wanna deal with some of the bullshit feedback. but it's fun. love watching the drama and what not :D

hopeful - someone has every right to question a doctor when they think something isnt right!


----------



## hopefulmama

I don't see her for anything, she just always make a point to come into the room when i'm waiting in the room half naked for the doctor. We really don't fancy each other. haha 

I am using this office because they are the only dr who deliver at the hospital I want to be at, so i really have no other choice. Its just hard when you've been seeing the same dr for 6 years and their entire office is amazing and you get on with all of them and actually care, vs the assholes here, they don't accept insurance in the office i go to which generally means in most dr cases they are ,ore upscale or have more experience therefor they should treat you better since you're paying out of your ass for them, not the case. This place is crap, i don't trust them and don't like them.


----------



## hopefulmama

I know guys! My parents were both doctors, they encourage you to ask questions and not be a sheep and follow the orders, show you actually give a shit about yourself and health.


----------



## Wiggler

I think I need to have words with OH, he doesn't show the bump enough attention


----------



## heyyady

My dr is driving me batty at the moment. Lat appointment she gave me a little post-it note with a phone number on it- told me to call this week about setting up a NST. I called today and they were very confused as to why I don't have an order, which kind of NST she wants, and if I need U/S there as well as the prenatal diagnostic center I already go to every other week. So they called her and lo and behold I now have 2 more appointments A WEEK added on! So as of now I have the big ultra sounds at the prenatal diagnostic every other week, my Dr every week, ultrasounds at the hospital every week, and a non-stress test every week. And I'm supposed to be on bed rest when exactly???


----------



## new_to_ttc

You're so right hopeful!!

Wiggler whats he done (or not done lol) now?? lol Pregnancy is so different for the men hun, some finder it much harder to connect. he wont be feeling what you do xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

well me and OH are gonna go buy some new carpet for the living room. have a nice evening ladies :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh hey hun, sounds like you got a busy schedule of appts too! You only have to move across the pond if you want a quiet life lol


----------



## Wiggler

new - I know its loads different for the men, but I wish he would give my bump a little bit of attention now and again, like when bubs is kicking it would be nice if tried to feel, he was a lot more attentive to the bump when I was preggers with Dylan. I get worried bubs won't know his voice when he/she is born too. I think I am going to book OH in for some bump time soon :haha:

Oooh, my first BH this whole pregnancy not caused by stress!! :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww dont worry, bubs will know Dh quick enough hun!

Enjoy shopping Milos hun xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

hehe, OH is on nappy duty for the first few weeks so they will get to know each other pretty quickly. No way am I cleaning the gross black yukkiness that is the first few poopie nappies, nopes, I'll do cuddles and feeds :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: you're insane lol


----------



## Wiggler

hehe, both me and OH are terrified I will have a repeat of last time with stitches undoing early and mega infected wound so OH has told me I am to rest up while he is home on peternity leave, even if I don't get cut or tear I am to rest up (he has learnt his lesson, he had me doing housework 2 days after Dylan was born) so no nappies, no running about doing housework, just relaxing on the sofa and spending quiet relaxing timewith the kids. I guarantee I'll get bored of being stuck on the sofa after 3 days :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no chance of resting up for me lol.. will be home with baby, and Im pretty sure there will be plenty of chores awaiting me lol


----------



## Wiggler

I ned to start making batches of food to freeze soon, OH is good at making roast dinners and fry ups, but not so great at good, healthy, filling food. We ended up living on ready meals for a few weeks after Dylan was born, I was in too much pain to cook and OH was too tired, I don't want that to happen this time


----------



## 24/7

Wiggler, what caused all your problems post Dylan - It sounds awful!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not sure, I had tonnes of stitches and I have no idea why they dissolved early, maybe I overdid it? I was on a mega cleaning spree in the flat 2 days after he was born and the 3rd day (when the pain started) I went on a really really long walk. I know the infection I got is from a bacteria that naturally lives on the skin (can't remember the name)

once the MW saw that my stitches had gone and I had an infection I was put on bedrest for ages, not allowed to do anything really, not that I could, as you can imagine, a gaping wound in that area is quite painful (it took about 6 weeks to heal, then was sore for another 3 months). So this time if I am cut or if I tear I am going to be resting myself for at least a week before I start getting back to normal duties like housework/cooking/going out for walks, then slowly easing myself back in.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ha my best friend in London just sent me this, should give you UK girls a good laugh.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grope****_Lane


----------



## 24/7

I plan on a week at home resting if I have a natural birth, obviously longer for c section. That sounds awful xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - LOL!!

24/7 - resting up after is a good idea, even if you don't tear/get cut. Giving birth is tiring!


----------



## hopefulmama

Whats babygaba?


----------



## Wiggler

BabyGaga is another pregnancy forum, they do the somme tickers too. The forum is scary as hell though, some of the people on there are so mean!


----------



## hopefulmama

How are they mean? It's like the 'Mean girls' of B&B?


----------



## Wiggler

Just some of the stuff I have seen is vile and so hurtful, but we should steer away from this topic now because talking about other forums on BnB is against the rules. :flower:

A quick question for those of you who work and are going to be on mat leave before bubs comes. What are you planning on doing to fill your time when you're not working before baby comes? I want to pinch idea's to keep me entertained! :)


----------



## heyyady

Am determined to start sorting through the loads of baby clothes today- not sure HOW- but I'm going to get some of this done! there's so much to do still and I'm SOOOO not ready!


----------



## heyyady

Ps- I have to deal with bitchy people enough IRL- I don't need it on some board- That's why I love it here!


----------



## molly85

wiggler i have gardening to do if i can move. bleeding hell i have just done my latest bump pic and i really haven.t grown


----------



## hopefulmama

Man I was just reminded of this show that used to be in the UK, did any of you guys watch HEX? I used to LOVE that show. I love the guy who played Azazeal, sooo sexy. Think his name was Michael Fasbedner(sp), I know he was in Inglorius *******s, yum. Also the guy who played Harley on Footballer's Wives was on the show.. jeez, i wish they didn't cancel Hex.
Also do any of you watch Mistresses? I haven't seen anything since September when I was in London, if anyone can give me a wrap up of how the season ended.


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler- I plan on working on the nursery, rearranging the kitchen cabinets, hopefully going through the house and donating things we don't need, and studying for a hospital exam I have to take. Hoping this baby decides to come at 38 weeks because I know I'll probably finish all of this before the next 2 months are over.


----------



## hopefulmama

I have discovered another stretch mark on the very bottom of my belly like 2 inches down from belly button. I can't handle it, I'm afraid i'm going to wake up and be infested. Tomorrow I have to buy some StriVectin to start using to minimize these current few i've gotten since they're 'new'. I really wanted to avoid laser treatment, but if I get more, that's where I'll be headed. 

So my baby has been veryyyy low lately and i always feel kicks or punches on the inside of me like in my bum and hip bones and also always see him moving around in my tummy. its pretty crazy. Is anyone else seeing their LO moving from side to side etc?


----------



## lisaf

I keep feeling my baby turn etc... like an elbow rolling across my belly.

When I'm on leave I plan on getting the nursery organized, doing laundry, painting some pictures for the nursery etc.... Its hard for me not to do it all now, and if I go early or can't be active for some reason on leave, we may end up screwed...lol
but otherwise I'll be just going crazy with nothing to keep me busy.

You girls have been chatty since I last checked in, lol! But very entertaining with the neighbor snooping! I'm totally the same! :haha:

I'm soooo stuffed up right now I literally cannot breathe through my nose at all right now. I know its inflammation, not mucus, but I can't take any anti-inflammatory meds :(
I can't even eat because I can't stop to breathe.


----------



## heyyady

Hopeful- My belly looks like a scene from aliens :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I plan on enjoying my last few days as a mommy of two. I'll probably put finishing touches on the nursery and spend LOTS of time at playgroups.

I'm considering leaving placement early, as in the end of this week. I haven't been able to get in as many hours as have been available to me and Zoe's just been getting worse. Today, it was confirmed that the seizure she had the other night was, indeed, a seizure and it was more than just absence as I thought it was. She was diagnosed with complex partial epilepsy today and needs another EEG in the near future. She's now been put on two seizure medications. 

Sure, it means I won't graduate before the ceremony in November, but my family is most important. I need to focus on my daughter at the moment. Placement will be there in September.


----------



## luckyme225

I thought I got my first stretch mark on valentines day, but then a week later it went away. Shortly after it seemed like it came back with vengeance only to find out it was a tag from my stupid shirt rubbing my love handle :rofl: I think I'll probably start getting them around 32 weeks. I'm already looking huge all around my stomach/ back so I know they will start coming out soon.


----------



## lisaf

lucky - that is hilarous! 
Not sure if you girls remember me complaining about the tape from the blood draws ripping my skin off? Well it did, but the bright pink areas that I thought were torn/raw skin turned out to be color/fluff from my shirt stuck to some sticky spots from the tape, lol... the parts where my skin was torn off were not nearly as angry/red looking :rofl: Felt like a moron (I'd been wearing a magenta colored shirt and should have suspected that the 'raw' areas were surprisingly magenta-y hehe)


----------



## heyyady

Brandy- at least they are now medicating the seizures and hopefully they will stop. :hugs: I have put my schooling on hold as well (Was in law school to get my paralegal degree) I just figured taking a year off now rather than trying to spread myself too thin would be best. 

So far all my stretch marks are old ones- at least I think- I have to go by what hubby tells me! :lol:


----------



## lisaf

heyyady - new ones are usually red.. unless you mean that Planet Twins is so big you can't see everywhere, lol


----------



## heyyady

:lol: I did mean that- I can't see my own feet, let alone what's going on on the underside of my belly!


----------



## lisaf

lol!!


----------



## hopefulmama

No i mean like can you guys SEE LO moving around? Cause mine is insane, i didn't think id actually see him moving and kicking etc. no one told me this stuff.

Lucky- thats what happened to me!! It came, went and came back. This one is very low, but i'm afraid it will grow or more will pop up. 

Brandi- what meds is she on? do they put children on the same anti seizure meds adults take? One of my good friends has adult on set seizures but not the kind that people typically expect, she basically zones out and blacks out, and every time she has one she loses parts of her memory. It's some rare case, and very sad, eventually she won't have any memories left. I also dated a guy in college who had seizures when he didn't get x amount of sleep and when I have severe panic attacks i've had petit maul seizures, but i'm not considered epileptic and i haven't had one in 3 1/2 years though. I used to have to take Topamax. Anyway i wish luck with that, i know its difficult.


----------



## BizyBee

Hope mummy and LO are ok. 

I have been able to eat more and maintain low normal blood sugar. I had a bowl of ice-cream tonight!
I have an ultrasound tomorrow to see if my ovarian cyst is gone and check on bubs. I can't wait to see him. 

Hopeful, I can see my stomach move too. It is so funny to watch it move from side to side. 

No stretch marks for me yet. Hoping I'm one of the lucky ones.


----------



## heyyady

Yes- you can see them- everyone in the room can see them :lol:


----------



## lisaf

hopeful... I don't see rippling movements across my belly, but my belly jumps from time to time....
there are some crazy videos on youtube of babies moving around like crazy in utero!


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds like everyone has good ideas on what to do on their mat leave, I've got some good idea's of what i can do to keep me entertained now :)

Brandi - :hugs: Poor Zoe, I hope the meds help

hopeful - I see bubs moving around, not as much as I saw Dylan moving around but I was quite skinny when I was preggers with Dylan, My belly looks so odd when baby decides to ram his/her bum out to the side under my ribs :haha:

Bizy - Glad you are able to eat more, good luck at your scan! 

Well Dylan woke up at 5am this morning, but slept through the night which is good, he's not in the best mood though so Curious George is on AGAIN! :nope: I think I'm going to know that film word for word by the time its taken off BT Vision at the end of the month :rofl:

I'm hoping Dylan cheers up soon, I really want to get some housework done and its so hard to do anything if Dylan is tantruming. He's got grubby little handprints all over the windows so I'm hoping to give them a clean. My nesting urges have come back today :haha:


----------



## lisaf

My bump pic from my baby shower at 31w35 (not the best bump shot, but I look nice it in if you overlook my fat arms, lol)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Babyshower038.jpg

Out of 186 pictures on that memory card, only 58 were keepable... mostly because my friend was click-happy and if you went by the pictures I deleted, apparently I hated all my shower gifts :rofl:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Babyshower112.jpg

And lastly, just had to show off how great my dog looked in this picture.. .awesome lighting, good camera etc :) (furniture from the 70's in the background... PMSL!!!)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Babyshower049.jpg


----------



## mummy3

Hi! So i'm back in after waters broke, just to update abit more, they have taken a sample to check babies lung maturity, if that comes back ok I will have a baby by tomorrow, if not then stay here for another week unless established labour starts :shock: Getting Cleck to send pics as and when Eilidh gets here. Water breaking was as gross as I remember from last time and it smells not unlike sperm for those who will wonder in a few weeks if its water or pee:haha:

going to catch up while I can, seen a bump pic from you so far Lisa and its looking really good!

Hope everyone is well:hugs:

Will try and figure out a way to send a fetching hosp pic


----------



## lisaf

lol at hospital pic mummy! You must be bored a bit if you're trying to do that :haha:
Hope whichever way things work out that its all good for a healthy baby!!!
Fx'd!


----------



## mummy3

Lol yeah now they've done poking, prodding and sticking me upside down i'm bored :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







hosp.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## heyyady

:rofl: smells like SPERM??? Ewwwwww! :rofl: 
Here's hoping for a happy healthy baby!

Lisa- Love the puppy! OMG she's so cute! My shower pictures aren't great either, I swear my mother intentionally only takes the ones where I have 7 chins... :lol: but here is a bump comparison with one of my girlfriends- she's due May 17th :)


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa - Lovely pics, and your dog is adorable!!

mummy - So glad to hear yo are OK, I hope the tests come back OK and your little girl can stay cooking a bit longer :hugs: love the piccy, that bed looks HUGE!

Heyy - great pic hun!


----------



## Wiggler

Argh!!! Curious George is on for the second time this morning, he demanded I put it on and he's not even watching it :dohh: I might see if I can put something I want to watch on soon to keep me entertained while I tidy and clean the windows :)


----------



## meow951

mummy- Glad everythings is ok so far.

Wiggler- As for mat leave i'm going to be cleaning the house, getting bubs room ready when my cousin actually decides to come and lay the carpet, washing his clothes etc and gardening! But also putting my feet up and enjoying the peace before he arrives haha.


----------



## Wiggler

I want to do something nice to my little garden, but I'm not sure what, I think I'll have to take a picture of it and get you ladies to help me out. :)

Oooh, just had a HUGE success with Dylan, he just touched food! He has been refusing to touch anything that is food for a few weeks now, hopefully it won't be too long until he is feeding himself again :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :)

Lisa, Hey great bumps ladies!!!! Lisa cute doggy awwww

Hopeful, I can see fidget moving around lol My mum was in laughter tears watching him the other night Im sure he was having a disco lol

Wiggler, my Mat leave offically kicks in April, Im currently on annual leave so does that mean i can put my feet up till april then find stuff to do? lol I dont plan on doing much, I got lots keeping me occupied for the wedding, plus some favours for friends. Once April gets here I got millions of appointments early on for this and that, then school break for Easter so really I wont have time to be doing much between now and fidget lol

Mummy hope the lung maturity tests go ok hun! Out of curiousity how much sperm you been smelling lately to make the waters connection???? :rofl: 

I feel really rubbish today, but Im not sure why. I got a touch of nausea, but also weird icky feelings in my stomach and aching all over my chest. Ive also got back ache but thats my own stupid fault sleeping on the sofa!! I cant decide if Im icky because Im hungry or not and not sure to try breakfast. Im too tired to be sick if I make the wrong decision lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun :hugs: I hope you feel better soon!

Well, as well as Dylan touching food today he is also pigging out, he has eaten more this morning than he normally does in 2-3 days!!! :happydance: I was also honoured enough to be given a kiss too :) The downside though is Curious George is on for the THIRD time this morning already :dohh:

Not sure what to make for lunch today, Dylan is having cheese and ham rolls, but not sure what me and OH are having as we only have 2 teeny rolls left... I might cook up a load of sausage rolls for us to nibble on and maybe some savoury rice too :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

You know when it goes off BT vision you going to have HUGE problems lol


----------



## Wiggler

I know, its being removed on the 27th, I'm hoping they put something on there that he loves even more soon, or I'll have to take a trip to HMV :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh dear! lol

This urghhness isnt shifting, think Im going to try some dry breakfast, toast maybe, see how I feel after that. Im too tired today for MS lol


----------



## heyyady

New- sorry you're feeling punky :(

wiggler- random questions- has dylan always been adverse to food? Have you ever noticed a connection between the things he really hates or won't touch? color, consistency, etc?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya Hey! 

I had some crumpets but still feel all urgh I think maybe it could be my clothes? My bump seems to have finally grown a bit and my trousers are marking my tum so I think they are a bit tight. id change into my over bump PJs which are super comfy but I need to go out lol


----------



## Wiggler

He was fine when we started weaning him, then we introduced lumpier food and thats when the food aversion started, he would make himself sick if we tried to feed him and scream and cry his eyes out, we ended up taking him to hospital appointments, endless visits to the doctor and health visitor but nothing we tried worked, he spent a long time just eating yogurt and drinking milk, we would offer him other stuff but he wouldn't go near it, just before he turned one we got desperate and introduced crisps, it took over a week to get him to try one and after that we had a new food he would eat. I know it's junk food, but any food is better than none :)

When he hit about 18 months old he became much more open to trying new foods, he would normally try a single mouthful of something that wasn't yogurt or crisps every 1-2 weeks, and after that I would always leave some food out and it took about 2 months but he started trying some of the stuff we left out. since then he has come on amazingly, he will normally eat something every day, even if its just one or two bites, but if he gets ill he can go up to a week without eating :(
This past week has been amazing though, I have never seen him eat so much normal food, and ask for more! I'm so so proud of him! 

The only thing he can't really eat is meat and hard food like raw carrot and apple (apart from chicken or overcooked beef in stew or disgusting processed sandwich ham :sick:), his chewing isn't developed enough (his speech is behind for his age too), and he will just leave it in his mouth once he realises it's harder to chew so he is on a mainly veggie diet. He has terrible eating habits too, he won't sit at the table and refuses to feed himself, but we don't mind, it's just nice to see him putting food in his mouth :)

Wow sorry, that turned out really long :dohh:

new - glad you managed to eat something :)

Dylan is having a nice nap, poor little guy was shattered, he was screaming his head off for about half an hour before he finally konked out, Hopefully he is in a better mood when he wakes up, I want to take him out to the garden after lunch and let him have a run around.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: Watching This Morning on ITV+1 so just getting the sex ed section and i am laughing so much! lol Ok not sure how I feel about the actual explict sex ed for 5 year olds.. but seriously can you just imagine the class... 'Oh I seen my mum and dad doing that... mum said she was doing *blah blah*.. or dad said he had to do it because...' ha ha all the tales will come out :rofl: The teachers will be in hysterics pmsl 

Still feeling icky, Ive no idea how to explain it, its not hurting, it doesnt feel like blurghh sick, Im a bit achey but not much just feel 'weird'. Got to pop out now, not wasting another day on the sofa lol


----------



## Inge

hope you feel abit better new :hugs:
Im gonna try to put up a bump pic but its will probably look rubbish :haha: Have to find my phone usb cable cos Iv lost the cable for the camera :dohh: 
Iv still got a bad tummy :nope: Having a few BH this morning but not anymore :thumbup: Had a baby dream last night that I was in labour but OH couldnt get home in time and I woke up so worried :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Sex ed for 5 years olds? Bit young isn't it :haha:

I really should make lunch in a min, but I can't be bothered :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh wiggler - you should see the captions and images in the newspaper lol 'daddy inserts his penis into mummys vagina and then the sperm swims out'.. with a picture of daddy on top of mummy. Also a picture of mummy and daddy naked on a space hopper???? 

Inge hope your tummy settles down hun :hugs: Look forward to your bump pic, I might have to take one if i have grown a bit, before I drop lol


----------



## Inge

Scuse the mess! I was rooting around for a usb cable :haha:
https://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n564/inge91/Mobile%20Uploads/DSC0000001.jpg
My barely there 31 week bump! I think I can sort of see a bump more at the bottom but its not that noticable to others :dohh: It so heavy at the moment though as he is really tucked away :haha: I was a size 10 on top before pregnancy and cant wait to get back to that as I feel like I have a huge lump weighing me down all the time now :wacko:
This is my only bump pic so far cos I havent felt the need to do any yet :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

new - Yea I saw that pic of the space hopper, it looks very adventurous :rofl:

Inge - lovely bump hun!

Well OH is back on his lunch break and being a good little slave and making my lunch :rofl: I am far too lazy today!


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- I hope everything is Ok and you can keep LO in there for another week! As for the sperm comment, funny you say that because wherever i've read that its a funny smell i think whats the worst bodly fluid smell, well semen is to me... so i asked a friend and shes like 'ya smells like cum, its disgusting'.. looks i'll be gagging when this happens haha

UK girls, did you read my post about tv shows, only asking because i'm wondering about the update, I think its page 1300 or 1301?

So LO used to be more active at night and quiet in the day time, now its switched and he's so active in the day time and stay quiet at night, which is helping me sleep a lot to not be kicked and punched all night long.

Lisa- great pics, i adore your dog. Stop putting yourself down! You look great!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry hopeful, I never watched Mistresses. I mainly watch US TV :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think my parents watched that mistresses, will find out the ending if they did for you. I havent watched either shows sorry hun!! 

Inge thats a definitely there bump hun its lovely and neat!!!

Is anyone (without spd etc) struggling with normal stuff they used to do? Ive just been out walking to drop some flyers through doors for a friend, Ive been doing this forever for my mums business, and a few times round here for this friend and i can knock out hundreds in no time, but Ive done about 150 and had to come home I am seriosuly done in!! Nothing hurts I just feel totally unfit lol


----------



## hopefulmama

New- Thanks! Not that big of a deal, don't go out of your way, i'll just find it online
I've noticed as well, just everything in general being more difficult. Like sometimes i feel like i just worked out or went running for hours, after just 10 minutes of activity( and i mean activity like just walking around grocery store). I don't have any hip problems at all, but my entire body just feels a lot weaker, the only times my hips bother me are when i wake up from laying on my side so much. It's also very hot here, so i know that can be draining so i try to stay indoors unless i'm by a pool. I was in good shape and pretty fit pre pregnancy, but now i feel like shit.


----------



## Wiggler

I totally get what you mean about feeling unfit! I feel so exausted just from doing the housework or running around after Dylan. I'm going to use it as motivation to get fit after bubs is born, I hate getting all puffed out just from doing the hoovering :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its freezing here, dont think that was helping but like you Ive had no hip problems or anything and despite not being thin I'd say i was fit and active prepregnancy, 2-3 hours in the gym was normal for me and stuff. Think I got lots of work to do when fidget is here to get back in shape lol


----------



## Wiggler

I considered getting a gym membership after bubs is born, then realised that exersizing in a room full of gorgeous skinny poeple is not my idea of fun, I'm going to be doing lots of walking and running and I'm going to get an Xbox and Kinect and also some workout DVD's. I would prefer to work out at home, and best of all, after the purchase of the Xbox, DVD's and a few games its free! :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Well i'm assuming its due to the fact a. pre pregnancy i didn't eat a lot at all, i am not a big eater, i love food just don't like that feeling of being stuffed and try to graze and have 1 big meal and now its been a mission to try to plan out 3 meals a day w.snack in between. So i don't think my body loves all the extra food breakdown and work. B. I am super tiny, like just petite everywhere and my frame isn't meant for carrying this extra 30 lbs i've got going on, everytime i get weighed i think of what 5 lbs of fat looks like and what just the extra 5 lbs does to ones body so i can only imagine 25-30 in a short period of time. It puts your body into shock. C. your heart is doing so much extra work to filter and bring more blood, so its more straining to do regular activites. 

All in all, it's total shite.


----------



## Wiggler

Wow, lunch is going well, in the past hour Dylan has eaten a slice and a half of garlic bread and 2 1/2 mini sausage rolls and he is showing no signs of stopping! We haven't tried sausage rolls in a while cos he finds them hard to chew, but he is working his way through them!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler the gym i went to had a big gym with weights etc and a small gym room with basic machines (more than enough for what anyone needs initially) and it was a private room, I was always on my own, or very very occassionally another larger lady would be there, Its probably the only reason I stuck it out so well I dont like big gyms with gorgeous bodies in either!

Im not eating as much as I was before i dont think, maybe the same ish (which isnt a lot anyway lol), but i lost so much weight id have thought id be a lot fitter, but guess you're right about the strain on the heart etc Soon have our bodies back and get them in shape xxx


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- you know that is the #1 reason people avoid working out? You shouldn't feel defeated about that, thats the main reason people quit, because they don't see results overnight, and have unrealistic expectations. I think wayyyy back in october at the beginning I discussed a point in my life i struggled with weight, i wasn't overweight, i was just unhappy, about 20 lbs higher than where i wanted to be and needed to do something, i tried to do the gym thing and hated the super skinny girls at gym and then after a week was over it. This sounds bad, but i honestly just ate A LOT less to get the initial 5-7 lbs gone, then started to do pilates and cardio to get toned and keep losing. 
The problem with doing dvds or stuff at home, is your brush it off easy that you'll do it later r tomororw, then it snow balls into another day,3 days etc. because you justify other things as priority, when your health and fitness should be in the top 3. I would first try with doing thats to get out with your family on a daily basis i.e. walking for an hour a day with your kids, or alone to get 'you' time.. generally when your life revolves around one space you can go a bit wacky and have problems in other areas in your life from that, so its good to get out or dedicate a portion of the day to yourself. I don't know if any of that helps, just giving you my experience.


----------



## Wiggler

Its not just that Gyms are full of gorgeous slim people, its the price! I could never justify spending that amount on myself when we need new furniture and stuff. 
I'm deffo going to be doing the walking with the kids and once my fitness is a bit better, running. I used to do a lot of running when i was younger and really enjoyed it, it was so relaxing, early morning runs are the best, just before the sun rises, its so peaceful and quiet. There are some lovely places to walk and run around here too, lots of gorgeous country paths and lanes :)


----------



## Inge

Iv got a cross trainer here but I want to swap it for my exercise bike that has found a home at my mums :haha: Its smaller and I could cycle for hours (I used to be able to cycle for 1-2hrs nearly everyday on that thing before I got pregnant :dohh:) I loved it! The cross trainer is too much hard work for me and iv never really like them to be honest :nope: My plan is have the bike in the bedroom so when Leo is alseep or quiet I can put the tv on and cycle for as long as I can :thumbup: I really miss my exercise and working out and cant wait to get back into it. Its probably sad Im excited about it :haha:
I do get alot more tired nowadays and alot quicker. Just walking around tesco takes my breath away :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I have an exercise bike here, I used to use it while I watched the Jeremy Kyle double bill in the afternoons on ITV2. I can't wait to use it again, I was considering getting rid of it, but I'd rather use that than OH's dodgy bike :rofl:


----------



## Inge

I would take up jogging but I dont like anyone to see me exercise. If I know im going to work out I make sure no ones around cos I dont want to be interupted. I dont mind going to gyms but I prefer to work at my own pace and do what I like in my own space. Im 13st still only put on 7lbs but I want to get down to 10st and ultimatly 9st :cloud9: Its purely for me as OH wouldnt notice or mind what I looked like :haha: Just looknig forwards to being fit and healthy again :thumbup: I dont think im ever going on hormonal contraception again as thats what made me leap from 10st to 12st in the first place :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

I hate exercising, like hate it, but i also hate being fat and looking a mess, I prefer to be thin and fit and look good in my clothes. Problem, I am SUPER lazy, like supppperrrrr lazy, and i'm not looking forward to the effort that will be needed to getting back to point A. It's always been a mission when i go abroad for a few weeks and come back home and have to get back into the routine. Now its been like a 9 1/2 month vacation.. i don't even want to see the mess my body will look like after, i know it will be a devastating reality.

Yea gyms are expensive, I have one in my building so it's just elevator ride away plus its already paid for in my yearly condo fees, same with my flat in NYC. SO i don't have much of an excuse.


----------



## Wiggler

Inge what contraception was you on? I used the Implant and put on 4 stone! Never again, I'm sticking to condoms or abstinence from now on :rofl:


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Inge what contraception was you on? I used the Implant and put on 4 stone! Never again, I'm sticking to condoms or abstinence from now on :rofl:

I was on the depo injection and ballooned :haha: I would stick to your plan of abstinence or condoms but Im bad and would just say dont bother :dohh: But I think im just going to stick with condoms after Leo is born


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful, it shouldn;t take too much effort to get your body back to how it was, a lot of the weight really does drop off after the baby is born, I was nearly back to my pre-preg weight 6 weeks after Dylan was born and that was with no effort. 

I have a great incentive to lose weight too, OH promised me a HUGE clothes shopping spree when i get to a weight that I'm happy with. He knows how down I've been about putting loads of weight on.


----------



## Wiggler

Inge said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Inge what contraception was you on? I used the Implant and put on 4 stone! Never again, I'm sticking to condoms or abstinence from now on :rofl:
> 
> I was on the depo injection and ballooned :haha: I would stick to your plan of abstinence or condoms but Im bad and would just say dont bother :dohh: But I think im just going to stick with condoms after Leo is bornClick to expand...

OH knows is condoms or no sex, I don't like the mess :rofl:


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Hopeful, it shouldn;t take too much effort to get your body back to how it was, a lot of the weight really does drop off after the baby is born, I was nearly back to my pre-preg weight 6 weeks after Dylan was born and that was with no effort.
> 
> I have a great incentive to lose weight too, OH promised me a HUGE clothes shopping spree when i get to a weight that I'm happy with. He knows how down I've been about putting loads of weight on.

Im so jealous! I wish my OH would promise a shopping spree for me :growlmad: Il ask him later :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

A shopping spree is an amazing incentive! I can't wait to chuck out all of my fat clothes and get back into my lovely skinny clothes, although, I was looking through some of it the other day and binned a load of them, what the hell was I thinking wearing some of that stuff :rofl: I need to take some serious lessons in fashion before I go on my shopping spree! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arrghhh!!!!!!!!!!!! i dont know if I mentioned my work took a weeks pay of me in Feb, I assumed it was a mistake as i didnt recognise the code on the payslip.. just spoke to my work who said they have taken some pay back for the toil hours I owe them!!!! i was like wth.. can you do that without even asking or at least informing me?? She said she'll get back to me on that. I wouldnt mind but the toil hours arent exactly my fault, they insisted on giving me full days off for appointments (I did say weeks ago this was going to end up in a problem), plus i am available 4 days a week to work, and a 5th day most weeks, I only need to do 16 hours a week, and they still didnt manage to give me that much work, they only had me in 2 or 3 days a week, so hardly my fault!! I want to know now if they could have taken my money without consulting me first, id have probably agreed to it if they had spoke to me and asked if they could recouperate some of it, and maybe agreed to a regular repayment to them so it didnt hit me hard in one month.. arghhhh so pissed right now


----------



## Inge

wiggler - what size are you wanting to get to? Do you have alot to lose? Im quite pear shaped so my hips are qide no matter what weight I am. Im always a size 12 on my bottom half :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

New - How annoying I would be so pissed off!

Inge - I was an 8-10 (but could get into the occasional size 6, which I loved) but getting to a size 10 would be lovely. I need to get down to about 10 stone so thats about 4 stone to lose, but about half of that will drop off when bubs is born. I can't beleive I'm going to be skinnier just after bubs is born that I was before I got pregnant :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

id be so happy with a size 12 waist lol id be happier if my boobs went to a size 12 but i think thats just dreams lol 

Im hoping to be sterilised soon after fidget, failing that it'll be the oral contraceptive for me, never caused weight problems before, but it does cause some PCOS problems so really hoping I dint have to go down the artificial hormone route if i can help it!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lolol..I remember the days when I put belts on size 6 jeans.. bad times! id love to be a 12, but will be happy with a very well toned 14 :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm still looking into ways of toning the skin on my tummy, it became really loose after I had Dylan and is just getting worse, I know I will never get it back to how it was, but a little bit more firm would make me happy :)


----------



## Inge

ah getting some rib kicks now :haha: lately he does 2 or 3 little kicks to my ribs really quickly :haha: Going to have a warm bath now :cloud9: cant wait


----------



## new_to_ttc

Slendertone belt!!!!!!! Sit ups etc will do the job, a twister board, but if you want quick and easy results the belts are amazing!


----------



## MilosMommy7

i made it down to barely a 12 (at one point in 2007!). but generally i'm a 16-18 :cry:

i took two videos last night of baby moving. here's one of the videos :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXsJSjGdwNk


----------



## mummy3

Wow you guys really can talk!

New, how can they just take money of you, that doesn't sound right. Are you feeling any better after the nausea? Sooooo excitedabout your scan!

Hopeful, it really does smell of sperm sorry, really strong smell as well :sick: Your weight will come of super easy after baby as well.

Wiggler, curious george:dohh: We went through that for a few months now its spongebob. Do you get dinosaur train there? Dylan might like that.

Wild, any sign of hubby yet?

Hey, doesnt sound like bedrest, just go into hospital and have em come to you :rofl:

Meow, gorgeous names

So they got the fluid sent of, huge palava as they waited 12 hours after they broke and a scan showed barely any fluid left at all so spent most the night jiggling about over a bedpan:blush: The perinatologist came round to do a proper plan finally, big hands doesn't know his ass from his armpit lol. If the test comes back ok for the lungs I will be induced today eek, if not they want to try keep me in till monday to do it again. So yeah could be stinking of sperm for abit. If the labour starts properly on its own wont be stopped though.


----------



## mummy3

Thats awesome milos:hugs: Good luck with all the NSTs


----------



## MilosMommy7

mummy - today?! wow i'd be so nervous. good luck!


----------



## Wiggler

Woo, it took over 2 hours but Dylan finally finished his lunch. a slice and a half of garlic bread, 5 mini sausage rolls and 1/4 of a cheese and ham roll! I think thats the biggest lunch he has ever had! I'm so happy! i think I'm going to make pasta bake for his dinner, its his absolute favourite. :happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- do pilates, it tones FAST and you utilize your core with every movement, it;s the best for getting flat tummy back.


----------



## Wiggler

Love the vid Milos!

Mummy - We don't get dinosoar train :( Curious George just finished and I've had to start it again for him :haha: I may go crazy before its taken off on the 27th!

Wow you could be induced today?! Eek! Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful, will pilates tone the skin as well as the muscle? cos my saggy mummy tummy is gross and needs to vanish :sick:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: milos thats proper cute!!!!

hey mummy! Im not entirely sure if they can take the money or not, Im going to have to look into it. Im just annoyed they didnt ask, I would have probably agreed to paying back some of the hours to keep the peace, maybe on a more long term basis so it didnt hit hard in one month, but they didnt even bother to inform me what they were doing! Im just not sure where I go for advice, not many companies work on a toil basis so its not like i can just ask around. I was thinking our HR dept but dont want it getting back to our office that Im making enquiries. My friend suggests CAB. Part of me feels like I should just leave it, I made my feelinsg clear and they got what they want and be done with it, Ive managed without the money, but another part of me says no its the principle they should have discussed it with me and Im probably entitled to the money back.


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- it helps the skin a lot, i don't knw how much bigger you got, but generally you only get the excess skin when u slim down a lot like 50+ lbs, and you mainly have it in your arms more than anything. Your tummy and legs are the most accepting to shrinkage and toning.


----------



## new_to_ttc

When will you get the results back? She is going to be here so soon, wow!! Hope you're both well hun xxx


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- thats nuts!!! you might have the baby today.. i'd be shaking in my boots!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Argh! I haven't managed to get any housework done yet today :dohh: I think I'll leave it for when OH and Dylan go down to the shops later. :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Soon as I get the results will let you know, its 8 30 am here so I'd say by lunchtime would be back from lab, accounting for slowness of these places:dohh: Its just been confirmed that this is what they are doing, if lungs are not ok and have to wait the max time they will do it is until 34 weeks assuming no labour or infection so at most 12 days eek! I'm prob in denial though lol.

New, I really dont think they can do that with the money, they may be able to take the money, but certainly would have to tell you and work out a plan that works. CAB should be able to help, and you never know, if you complain they may let you not pay it back as compensation! Whats a slendertone belt as well hun?

Wiggler, thats a shame about dinosaur train my little guy loves it, and the cat in the hat cartoon.Yay for Dylan eating so well:happydance:

Hopeful, pilates helps with loose skin? Thats cool!


----------



## Wiggler

Wow, so only a few hours until you find out if your little girl is coming today!


----------



## Inge

I might try something like pilates :shrug:
mummy :hugs:hope today goes ok for you and everything works out :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- Wow- could be just a few hours til you see your little one :) 
no bed rest for me- just lots and lots of appointments :lol: Hubby isn't happy with the crazy schedule they have planned out for me- I have 3 appointments on Thurs. alone! But they are all necessary and I told him if he causes a stink about it being too much for me, they'll just admit me again!
oh my gosh TODAY???

Milos- LOVE the video! 

Wiggler- Yeah for Dylan eating!!!

Have you ladies considered belly binding after delivery?


----------



## Wiggler

I've been looking into belly binding, it looks fab! The belly bandits and stuff like that though are really pricey so I'm looking into doing it a cheaper way. I'm always on the lookout for ways to save money hehe


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> I've been looking into belly binding, it looks fab! The belly bandits and stuff like that though are really pricey so I'm looking into doing it a cheaper way. I'm always on the lookout for ways to save money hehe

same here :haha: Id like to get a belly bandit but they do look expensive :nope: Must be a cheaper alternative somewhere online :haha:


----------



## mummy3

I know, today!!:happydance:

Hey, go in and be pampered :rofl:

Whats a belly binder? Sounds painful..


----------



## new_to_ttc

Mummy I really hope she stays put a little while longer, but I am sure they'll do what is best for you and for the little lady :) A slendertone belt is a material belt, which holds 3 gel pads which then send electrical impulses to the tummy to tone it up. Its a similar sensation to a Tens machine, similar sort of idea i guess, but instead of pads stuck direct to the skin, they are held in place with a belt. They really can tone you in by inches, and they are no effort, I wear (wore lol) mine whilst doing the dishes etc Definitely work better stood up, but can be worn sat down too. Sometimes its a bit oooooohhhhhhh felt that :haha: but you get used to it quickly lol

hey 3 appts in 1 day is a lot hun! Hope you dont over do it!!! 

is belly banding like a cosmetic wrap? Inches thinner right away - but doesnt last all that long lol Ive got some suck everything in knickers, and as soon as I get the thumbs will get back into toning and exercising lol


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- can't believe you might meet your little girl today!!! Hope you have a smooth delivery.

Hey- I plan on belly binding :thumbup:

I've gained a 1lb a day the last four days, um oops haha. I work out an hour a day but only low impact at this point so must be over indulging in the food department.


----------



## Wiggler

Just found this, its not too pricey :) https://www.amazon.co.uk/Underworks...CES4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299686898&sr=8-1


----------



## hopefulmama

I ordered the belly bandit in XS and S because i do not know the fit. It helps shrink the uterus back down and helps return skin to its original state faster.
https://www.bellybandit.com/about.aspx


----------



## Inge

Instead of kicking my left ribs baby is now kicking the right set :nope: Feels like someones trying to pop my ribs :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lucky what kind of work out you doing hun? Im really down on myself getting so worn out so quickly earlier. I know there are some killer hills round here so it was a full hour of climbing and walking BUT I could normally do that for a few hours without complaint :(


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- I thought I would only need it in small and xs but I've ballooned so much now that I'll probably need a medium by the end of this pregnancy lol!

New- I go on an hour walk or do lower body pilates or yoga.


----------



## heyyady

Look up the Danskin Waist Cincher and compare it next to the Belly Bandit brand... 

also, in Mexico they actually just use the exrea wide ace bandage sports wraps- the Dr binds you up before sending you home! 
There are more traditional ways to do it with a long piece of cloth, but you have to be pretty practiced to wrap yourself up or have someone else do it. Either way, I will definitely be doing this as A. Having twins is stretching the crap out of everything and it needs all the encouragement it can get to go back! and B. I'm having a cesarean and will need to support so the incision doesn't pull.


----------



## Wiggler

I was thinking of just using an extra long peice of cloth, I'm sure OH would help bind me up. Its cheaper and I can pick out a nice pattern :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just read the info on the belly bandit website, and it says in the 8th month measure then you'll be the same size as post delivery! Wth??!! lol I better bloody not be! lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## heyyady

New- you think YOU'RE upset by this prospect?!? :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- Gotta tell ya that my godson that I raised is named Dylan and my 14 year old daughter is Bethany :)


----------



## Wiggler

They are great names :)

I really hope wrapping my belly after baby is born helps my muscles knit back together, they seperated last time and they have again this time :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

heyyady said:


> New- you think YOU'RE upset by this prospect?!? :rofl:

:rofl: sorry! lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- Ya i am thinking of returning the XS and getting a medium, because i know i'll have to gain at least another 4 lbs, due to baby size, and right now i am measuring at 36 inch and the cut off for small is 37. i know everyone is different after birth so i think as we discussed i'd rather have both here vs not having the right size and having to wait for another one. I mean its not as tho i'd plan on keeping both, would def end up sending the other back that didn't fit. They say though that after the ffirst few weeks you grow out of the original size and need one smaller, so i'd actually end up keeping both haha.


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- how can you tell your muscles have separated?


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow if you ladies need a medium.. I dont think they do one big enough for me :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Home, and have just caught up. :D

Something of Sam is very low and hurting me, it better be his head and he has turned back, if its a bum I am not happy. :p I weighed myself today and I have gained 2stone?! :o And now weigh 9stone 6lbs?! :o 

Mummy, hope the results come back good. 

Wiggler, well done Dylan!!

And the rest I have forgotten. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: well done on your weight gain hun!! thats amazing :) xxxx


----------



## mummy3

Ok this binding does sound a wee bit medieval, I never found terribly much in the way of belly needing supported tbh, except after 1st pregnancy, for some reason after that there was never any uncomfortable overhang:shrug: !st preg was v uncomfortable postpartum, worst feeling was when trying to lie on my side. Maybe they would have a binder for upper arms though:haha:

new, yeah there's no way they would put Eilidh at risk, its such a balancing act esp with having no waters. She's had everything they can throw at her now meds wise so I guess its just time. I've decided to be very excited, the thought of a 3 1/2 lber is as scary as hell though.

Hey, maybe you can wear 2 binders, one for each girl:winkwink:


----------



## Wiggler

When I go to sit up from laying down or something like that my belly goes ^ shaped and when I feel it there is a big gap in the muscles I can fit 3 fingers into :cry: Its truly gross. I never noticed with Dylan until after he was born and it was really obvious, but I've been keeping an eye out for it this time.


----------



## mummy3

24/7:happydance: 2 stone is awesome!! It's the perfect gain! 9 and 1/2 stone is still tiny as well, how tall are you? bet your bump looks amazing:flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thats not a bad weight for 32 weeks hun!! As you say they wont put her at risk, so you get excited hun, they really have both your healths at hand and will do the very best I am sure!!


----------



## 24/7

I was horrified new, then remembered I was pregnant, and therfore its ok. :D xx


----------



## 24/7

I'm 5ft5 mummy, and I think that probably is underweight, or only just in normal, so I'm happy. :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww hun, yes you is pregnant and you were so so tiny before 2 stone is great! Bet its got the MWs off your back!! lol Ive almost lost 2 stone now lol... oops think Im only 2-3lb off the 2 stone mark! Im in so much trouble when I see consultant on Friday lol


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- I'm sure I'll grow out of the medium within the first week (hopefully hahah) but it will be worth it to be able to wear the band right away and help with the swelling instead of having to wait a week to fit into the small. You'll be able to feel the gap in the middle of your stomach where your abdominal muscles used to be after you deliver. I think mine was 2 1/2 fingers length at 6 weeks post partum. It's one of the reason they don't want you doing crunches right away.


----------



## hopefulmama

UGHH and the news gets better, i didn't know it was that extreme... did yours go back to normal?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sometimes it pays to be ignorant to some of this information lol


----------



## Wiggler

Mine went back to normal, it took a few months, but I'm bigger this trime round so worried the gap will be bigger. going to do everything I can to get it to close asap :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Also when did you start working out again? I've read sometimes its ok after 2 weeks, others its 4-6...


----------



## hopefulmama

New- ya, i wish i would've never been told about episiotomies and tearing.. Ignorance is bliss sometimes.


----------



## Wiggler

last time I was laid up until Dylan was 6-7 weeks old, but this time I'm not going to be doing anything more strenuous than walking and pushing the pram for 6 weeks, then I'll slowly build the exercise up.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I try to ignore all that kinda stuff lol... I had Joshua, medium length labour (if ever there was such a term) no tearing no cuts so I know its possible and thats what I hold onto lol


----------



## heyyady

Hopefull- I was quite big with my first one 9OK OK i WAS huge, i gained 72 lbs!) and never had this issue- or with my daughter- so not everyone has this problem


----------



## mummy3

:shock: wow new, thats alot lost! What will your consultant do about it?

24/7 yeah that is still v small, they seem more interested that you actually gain rather than the figures from what I gather. I'm just over 10 stone now at 5 foot 10, but gained around the 2 stone like you. It's baby hun and its completely worth it, enjoy it while you can as it'll disappear within weeks and you may miss it!


----------



## 24/7

I definately will miss it Mummy, I don't look so much like a bag of bones now. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im not sure what my consultant will do, he cant exactly stuff me with cakes :haha: so probably just moan a lot and tell me how much risk Im putting fidget at and how Im not preparing my body for the birth (you think I might have heard it all before?? lol) My MW said any weight loss will do me and the baby a world of good and help with labour so my consultant will have to lump it.


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey- WHOA, 72 lbs, how did you lose it after?


----------



## Wiggler

My eating has cut right down recently, I'm still eating more than I did pre-preg (i'm on 3 meals a day now instead of 1) but I'm not eating anywhere near as much as I was 3-4 weeks ago. I'm just not as hungry, now if only my brain would realise that so I can stop thinking about food!


----------



## hopefulmama

New- I heard that if you didnt exercise pre pregnancy, if you start at any point during your labor will be a lot easier, and not to wait till after the baby is born to start it up. You said you did though, so how do you go about losing weight now? I've actually lost 1 lb in the last week


----------



## Wiggler

new - shame you can't get a prescription for cakes and sweets :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I gained loads with Joshua lol and had no bump until the end lol.. I was about 6 stone pre-pregnancy with him, and maybe about 9 stone when i finished, then it just kept climbing oops!


----------



## heyyady

ummmm, I'll let you know if I ever actually get rid of it all! :rofl: I only lost about 45-50 of it, which was actually good for me. I was WAY too skinny before, didn't look good. I looked like a corpse. I am naturally a large curvy woman and really have no desire to be that skinny again. My PP weight goal is 160-175 pounds, if that gives you any idea!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I did loads of exercise pre pregnancy, and carried on until the bleed I had in 1st tri, given my history I just stopped exercising and my doctor said it was probably best i didnt do any exercise machines, just day to day living. I am worried this isnt going to help, but I didnt exercise that much before Joshua either and it all went smoothlyish lol


----------



## heyyady

New- you walk everywhere, so you really are getting exercise- I walked about 6 miles a day when pregnant with my daughter and could really tell the difference in the delivery room


----------



## hopefulmama

Smoothlyish, thats cute haha. 

I dunno if i should i start doing the pilates or yoga 4x a week till birth, i am just so friggin lazy right now and have no desire to do it, i did it last week and i felt like someone kicked my ass the entire next 2 days.. i've been eating super healthy the last couple weeks and cut out the ice cream :(, which is probably why i lost the 1lb.

I walk about 30 minutes a day with my dogs, im sure that has to help, sometimes an hour.


----------



## 24/7

I have stopped the exercising now, as I don't think my lazy bump would be very impressed. :p I do lots of housework and walking, but thats as far as I go now, plenty of time after birth, but I'm in no rush. 

UK girls - Mothercare sleeping bags are BOGOF at the moment. :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

It may get easier if you increase it a bit, and exercise will eventually make you feel better, endorphines and all that :)

Oh and hopeful my little lad just saw your avatar and said wow mam you friend has a nice bottom doesnt she....


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh and hopeful spoke to my parents, they dont watch Mistresses sorry, I just thought it sounded like the kinda thing they would watch so dont know how it ends.


----------



## heyyady

24/7 if Sam doesn't flip soon, this is how he's gonna come out! :rofl: Sorry, I just find breech newborns friggin hilarious!


And Wigglers baby is going to look like this...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

HAHAHAHAAHAHA your son is like 5 no? Naughty boy!!!


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Most likely, although I'm not eating pesto anymore for fear thats how the baby will look :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: did you find one with feet round the head because thats how fidget is everytime mummy wants to see him, so Im guessing delivery will be no different lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

hopefulmama said:


> HAHAHAHAAHAHA your son is like 5 no? Naughty boy!!!

he is almost 8... not that it makes it any better! you should be honoured he is very particular, and usually no one has nicer assests than cheryl cole lol


----------



## Wiggler

Woo, OH and Dylan are on their way to do the shopping :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

erm that means its house work time young lady - you have been skiving all day remember lol


----------



## hopefulmama

HAHAHA I love Cheryl Cole. Don't like her accent and voice, but she's got a great bod and is very pretty. 
I'll take it as a compliment that an 8 yr old fancies my rear hahaha.. that's funny. I have no idea how 8 yr old boys are.
I have no expereince with any kids, let alone babies.


----------



## Wiggler

bleh, can't be bothered to do the housework, I'll do it after Dylan goes to bed so OH can help me (by help, i mean I can stand tehre and supervise him doing it :rofl:)


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: hey, wigglers pesto baby

New, sounds like you're going to be getting a teenage boy early! Nice ego boost for you there hopeful lol

Hahahaha at the prescription for cakes, come visit here new, they will actually do that:haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

hahaha i guess, sadly my bum dosn't look that way anymore


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: hopeful... bless him! 

Wiggler - you got the right idea there lol Its the only way they learn rofl


----------



## heyyady

New- this will be yours- he's gonna come out screaming!

:rofl: 
:rofl: 
:rofl: 
:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont want cakes rofl.. i like my new figure lol

Im not surprised if I get an early teenager lol he already got the cursing, door slamming, stairs stomping down to a fine art lol... and he is very partial to brunettes over blondes.. he is a perv... got something from his sperm dotating father lol


----------



## Wiggler

hehe I need OH to be properly trained and obedient for when baby is born as he will be doing most of the housework while I recover, I do not want baby to be brought home to a pigsty :rofl:

I don't know whats wrong with me today, I've lost all my get up and go, I have just wanted to crawl back into bed all day :( I'm not feeling 100% so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: hey!!! Nothing surprises me lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Ha i'm partial to brunettes over blondes myself. hahah I like darker features


----------



## Wiggler

I like the tall, dark and handsome look, but I got with OH who is short, blonde and not that special to look at :rofl: Not my type at all, its lucky he has a nice personality :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Omg hey that is sooo funny, keep em coming:haha:

new,a perv?! :rofl:

Wiggler i'm sorry your get up and go, got up and went:hugs: Good you have hubby well supervised though:thumbup:

Hopeful, me too defo dark over blond


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler!!!!!!! lol you cant say that lol

The men I fall for were brunettes in their earlier days lol


----------



## Wiggler

Woops, just re-read what I wrote, I meant to say he is bloody gorgeous and very nice to look at :haha:. baby brain strikes again :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:

mummy his dad was/is a perv lolol.... Joshua is always looking at ladies on tv etc telling me if they are pretty, or why they not lol... I used to be worried but seems they all do it at his age phew lol


----------



## mummy3

It's an easy mistake to make wiggler :rofl:

New, lol, you like em distinguised


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol... I like them ermmmmmm yeah distinguished lol always have lol


----------



## hopefulmama

AH its lunch time, i hate trying to figure out what i'll eat. I just want it to be dinner, i'm making manchego mac n cheese with spanish ham. sooo good


----------



## mummy3

Mmmm brings to mind George Clooney, maybe even a slightly younger Sean connery:cloud9:

There must be big pluses to an older guy, mines younger but certainly doesnt act or look it lol


----------



## mummy3

What kind of mac and cheese is that hopeful? I'm getting it delivered from room service, hamburger deluxe, same thing been having for the last week..

They do a great lemon cake tho


----------



## Inge

mummy3 said:


> Mmmm brings to mind George Clooney, maybe even a slightly younger Sean connery:cloud9:
> 
> There must be big pluses to an older guy, mines younger but certainly doesnt act or look it lol

My oh is 10 years 6 months exactly older then me :wacko: but it doesnt bother me cos he acts younger then I am anyway :haha: If I wasnt here for him he'd sit play ps3 and eat pot noodle do nothing all day :dohh: He's nice and tall though with pretty blue eyes and I nice little bum so he's perfect for me to look at :thumbup:


----------



## luckyme225

Growing up I was more into blonde hair blue eyes, guess that's why I picked my husband but as I got older I started liking guys who have dark hair and light eyes too. Ian Somerhalder for example, yum.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh hun plenty of pluses lolol Way too many to list lololol - although bless his cotton sox he just tried getting me on messenger from his mobile, funniest thing ever! lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Ooooh mac and cheese, I could devour a load of that right now, I have been wanting it for AGES! 

I'm hungry now, and OH isn't here and probably won;t be back for ages with the food. BOO! going to make myself a nice cup of tea to take my mind off the hunger :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

I love George Clooney, as for english men, i fancy Pierce Brosnon and even hugh grant.. something about hugh grant even tho he's lighter... i love this teethy posh accent and his flippy hair he used to have.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yay Inge :thumbup: lots to be said for the older guy lol.. although mine is a tad older than that again but hey ho he is certainly what i want to be looking at mmmmmmm


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- I LOVE Ian S. SOOOOO hot.. even hotter in person, his eyes r piercing. 

Mummy- Manchego is a spanish cheese, i use that and the french cheese morbier(good for melting) plus a little fontina which is good for melting, but the manchego has the most flavor.


----------



## hopefulmama

Older men tend to be better in bed, and treat you better. I've dated someone 20+ yrs older at one point. He got crazy though. I think a good age difference is 10-12 yrs.


----------



## mummy3

Inge, its funny yours is older but acts younger and mine is younger but acts older, men are strange

New, hehe sounds like hes trying with all this new fangled technology, lol I wouldn't have a clue how to do messenger from a mobile:blush:

Lucky, Im a sucker for dark hair, light eyes, thats what my hubby has, black hair light blue eyes:cloud9: Both my girls got his blue eyes

Hopeful, don't know those cheeses but it certainly sounds yummy


----------



## wild2011

not managed to catch up though ive seen a green baby :rofl:

mummy any news?xx


----------



## mummy3

Ooh how did he get crazy hopeful?

As for bed, hmm I think alot of it is consideration, not being selfish in bed, enthusiasm and of course a nice large penis :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

he didnt succeed, although Im impressed by his efforts I wouldnt have attempted it on his phone lol I'd get him a better one if thats what he wants to do but he'd only lose it lol


----------



## mummy3

Wild trust you to turn up as the conversation heads to the gutter:haha:

Still waiting for the lung test hun


----------



## Wiggler

Dark hair with blue eyes looks amazing, my ex had really dark hair and bright blue eyes, he was bloody gorgeous, shame he was a woman beating turd though. 

Anyone playing the lotto tonight? £17m jackpot! I would love to win that, actually I would like to win £250k - thats a house, making the house nice and a little bit left over for a huge shopping spree, although, 17m would be nice :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

hiya Wild :) Had a nice day?... guess who's the green baby was??? lolol

I cant compare younger men to older men because I never tried the younger men lol smallest age gap i ever had was about 11 years and i was only (young) at the time lol


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler:hugs: Looks are nothing if a guy is like that

New, wow 11 years, you don't fancy test driving a younger model for the experience?:winkwink:


----------



## new_to_ttc

They never floated my boat lol I did try to dip my toe in the water when I split with my ex but it just didnt appeal and the older man won lol


----------



## Wiggler

The only time I went on a date with a much older man he freaked me out, it was a blind date and within an hour of meeting me he said "just think, this time in 6 months we will probably be married and you will be carrying my child" SCARY!!!

Oooh, look at this fab 1 bed house, its dirt cheap too, less than £7k!! :rofl:
https://www.findaproperty.com/displayprop.aspx?edid=00&salerent=0&pid=6538842


----------



## Inge

new - I agree. Younger men are to me more immatature and just want sex most of the time not anything lasting or meaningfull. Older men are more responsible and treat women better and are more open to settling down and beingh stable. But thats just my opinion and I know that age doesnt really mean anything to men they can be 40 and act like 6 year olds :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Uh, have to go on my hour walk, see you ladies later. I imagine I'll have a good 10+ pages to catch up on ha.


----------



## Wiggler

enjoy your walk lucky! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I dont know... Joshuas dad is a prat lol... he is older and acts more like a child than Joshua :rofl: but on the whole yes I think thats why I am so attracted to the older man. Im often told I have young head on older shoulders.. the night club, drinking, immature thing just doesnt float it for me lol

my bump 32 wks 4 days... I think this is my first proper growth spurt since December lol
 



Attached Files:







bump 32wks4days.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummy3

Enjoy your walk lucky:flower:

Yeah Inge I guess it does depend on the bloke personality wise.

Wiggler, bloody hell thats freaky, don't blame you for running a mile! Did your OH return yet with yummy goodies?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Enjoy your walk Lucky :)


----------



## mummy3

Wow new you look incredible, your bump is so neat!


----------



## hopefulmama

New- SOOO cute, love the purple top!

Mummy- He thought he was gonna make me his wife after like a month of dating and got very controlling etc.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had to check quick I wasnt in the same top AGAIN last 2 bump pics have been in the same top :rofl: This top is growing with me, its been a lovely comfy top to wear throughout :)


----------



## Wiggler

new - fab bump!! 

OH still isn't back, but Iceland closed over 15 mins ago so he should be here very soon! 

hehe my bump is all lopsided, bubs is ramming the bum out again :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww he shouldnt be long then you can indulge lol


----------



## mummy3

Eek what is it with these guys pushing marriage so quick :shock: Do men reach a certain age and get man broody maybe? 

Wiggler, I'm excited for you, would send cake down the computer if could:flower:
Cake might even out the lopsided bump!

new, lol at same top, thats how it works with mat clothes, as long as its clean you're all good..


----------



## Wiggler

OH is a bit rubbish at doing the shopping when I don't send a list with him so I'm a bit worried about what he has got. I guarantee none of it is healthy :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

so long as it tastes good hun lol

I had no idea the other day i was walking round with a black top on, and just under my bump I must have leant on something i had a long dirty mark lol.... my mum pointed it out and id been wearing it hours by this point oops lol


----------



## Wiggler

Woo, OH is nearly home, time to see what he got!! Be back later once I've got some food in me :flower: x x x


----------



## Wiggler

OK, I'm fuming, he spent £30 and has brought home a load of crap, cakes and cake mix won't feed us for a week :cry: I'm sending him back out to Iceland tomorrow :haha:


----------



## mummy3

ooh let us know what you get hun, can tell I'm hungry:haha:

New,could be worse, could smell of sperm :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Omg he came back with only a weeks worth of cake?! :rofl: Ok thats bad but I'm sorry its sooo funny, typical bloke! will post the burger instead of the cake now hun


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: true... Joshua is having a laugh his brother is on a misson lol Joshua getting kicked lolol


----------



## new_to_ttc

what kind of cake? i could live on lemon drizzle for a week lololol not a maderia though rofl


----------



## Wiggler

some disgusting ginger cake :sick: and postman pat cake mix. He also got cappachinos and treated himself to some posh coffee

The only "real" food he got was waffles, chips :sick:, potato letters :sick: and gross frozen sausages. how on earth is that meant to last a newly pigging out toddler, a man who eats loads and a pregnant woman for a week?!?!


----------



## new_to_ttc

you not short of any potato choices lolol


----------



## hopefulmama

I've been craving some carrot cake the last few days, instead i just cut up apples and sprinkle them with cinnamon when i have craving for sweets or eat some pineapple.


----------



## Wiggler

haha, I don't know why he got all the potato stuff, I asked him to buy a pack of potatoes cos ours will run out in a few days, would have saved a load of money too. Now I can't have jacket tattie!! Men are useless!


----------



## new_to_ttc

never tried carrot cake! hmmm ginger cake is alright in small doses lol I love my cakes lol.. I have grapes if i have a sweet tooth lol.. well 9 times out of 10, I do sometimes have something far more unhealthy but not usually lol


----------



## heyyady

Inge said:


> new - I agree. Younger men are to me more immatature and just want sex most of the time not anything lasting or meaningfull. Older men are more responsible and treat women better and are more open to settling down and beingh stable. But thats just my opinion and I know that age doesnt really mean anything to men they can be 40 and act like 6 year olds :haha:

This is the exact reason I only dated younger men in the last five years- and I mean YOUNGER! :lol I absolutely did not want to settle down with anyone (Had just gotten out of a horribly abusive relationship with an alcoholic) and even went so far as to stop seeing them when they started getting attached. Basically, they were just around for sex and eye candy :blush: And then I fell for my husband :) He was NOT one of the boy toys however- in fact we established that the night we met as he told me he wanted to get married and have kids, etc- my response? Too bad :rofl: here I am 2 years later!!!
The one immediately prior to him looked like Brendon Fraser and the one before that looked like Johnathan Rhys Myers (That one was, oh, 21??? :blush: But MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm so good! )
My husband is quite good looking, and a BIG man, which I love <3 covered in tattoos, loud and confident - yet doen't think he's all that good looking, the sexiest of combination :)


----------



## mummy3

Ginger cake and postman pat mix lol Do you have custard? That might make it edible. I dunno, sausage and waffles sounds pretty awesome:haha:

Joshua and fidget are so cute, its lovely the way you decribe fidget moving like that for Joshua:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I hope they are close when he comes out, I dont think i have much to worry about :) Apparently Joshua got little done in school today because he's told anyone who'll listen we have a scan tomorrow and he's going to see his baby brother :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww Hey, how romantic!!!


----------



## mummy3

Aww hey thats lovely the way he won you round:cloud9:

new, when is your scan tomorrow? Do you think fidget will be small or is instinct saying big?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh i think he'll be spot on :) I dont think he's either. Im bigger than I was with Joshua but I seen you ladies (except u lol) and RL friends and bumps are way bigger than mine so Im not worried either way lol Scan is at 3.20 in the afternoon... you might be a mam to 4 by then!!


----------



## heyyady

awww, New, that's so sweet of Joshua to be soo excited about seeing his brother!


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- are you getting nervous to find out the results?


----------



## 24/7

I'm jealous new, my scan is next thursday!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

it'll come round super fast! I thought mine was next Thursday, apparently not lol I lost a week somewhere lol


----------



## 24/7

It feels like ages since my last scan, when it was only three weeks. :p My next one after next week is only three weeks after, so not so long to wait. xx


----------



## Wiggler

*huff* I want another scan, I only want a peek at the potty shot :cry:

I hope your scans go well ladies!

It would appear that Iceland have changed the recipe of their ready meal lasagne, it has gone from being just about edible to disgusting runny slop :sick:


----------



## heyyady

I have 2 scans at two different locations tomorrow... still not 100% clear as to WHY...


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hopefully this one will answer all the unknowns for the consultant and I'll get a definite answer if Im being induced and if fidget is growing properly :)


----------



## 24/7

I've been so tempted by a 4D scan this last week, as the window ends on friday when I'm 32 weeks, but have resisted thus far as it is so expensive, but part of me wants to do it still. :p xx


----------



## hopefulmama

I made this amazing salad for lunch with mango, chicken, edamame, pomegranite seeds and red peppers with a raspberry vinaigrette and grilled a piece of bread after rubbing garlic and olive oil on it.. so yummy. 

This si the time of the day my headaches have started coming back, so annoying.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey if you were here id say it was because specialised equipment is only based at certain hospitals, but over the pond there Id have thought most hospitals have all they need???


----------



## Wiggler

If I win the lotto tonight the first thing I am doing is running to the scanning place and being scanned! I am getting so impatient, I am really hating being team yellow at the moment :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Are you drinking plenty of fluids in the morning hopeful hun?

Ive really struggled against having a 4D scan, but Im pinning all my hopes on fidget tomorrow playing ball and giving mummy a nice picture lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful, that salad sounds amazing and much much nicer than the slop I've just forced myself to eat.


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww wiggler hun, not long to wait hun!!!


----------



## 24/7

I've not got a good picture in any of my scans, Sam is naughty, which worried me more about the 4D scan, as it would be £129 to see his back and then him hiding his face. :p But I really want to sneak and have one at the weekend, but.... xx


----------



## 24/7

Aww wiggler, run to the hospital and scan yourself. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

It feels like forever at the moment though, I would love to be able to call bubs by name or say him or her instead of bubs, him/her, them... etc etc

I wish I was was BFFs with a vet or a sonographer, then I could get scanned :rofl: Anyone know a vet or sonographer who needs a new BFF? :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes fidget has been so un co-operative we werent even able to get a picture at one of the scans, and the most recent I got a great picture of his foot!!! lololol

Wiggler cant you beg your MW for a growth scan lol


----------



## hopefulmama

New- Ya i've already had 2 liters of water and its 2 20 here... I drink a lot of water.. In the middle of my 2nd tri, i started having horrible headaches/migraines, i went to various specialist and nothing was wrong, just my body coping with the hormones. Nothing i can do besides takes some tylenol, and sit in a dark room.. i've been avoiding the headaches because i started drinking a little bit of caffeine in the am, and of course today i didnt, and bam headache. The best way to prevent headaches is caffeine, in pregnancy they allow you up to 150 mg a day, so i keep it at 75 every other day.


----------



## mummy3

Yeah hopeful, completely bricking it, just wish they'd hurry up with the results already! Your salad sounds amazing

Wiggler that lasagne sounds minging, :hugs: Don't blame you about being desperate to know what LO is, do you have any instincts?

New, lol yeah average would be funny, then none of em would be right:haha:

Ooh 24 get it get it get it, you know you want to...

Hey, whereabouts are the scans? :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe new I have considered it :haha: I'm hoping at the next MW appointment she can't tell how bubs is laying so sends me for a presentation scan, that would make me very happy


----------



## 24/7

Don't encourage me mummy3, its only the money stopping me, even though it is sitting there waiting to be spent on something. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ah hopeful :hugs: Stick to your small coffee each morning hun, it wont do you harm, excessive drinking is what you cant do!!

What time is it with you mummy?


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - I have no inkling at all, I kept switching between thinking boy, girl, boy girl, now I have no idea, even in my dreams the baby is genderless :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- they didnt send you for a measurement scan of the baby's parts at any point in the 2nd? I thought you wear team yellow cuz thats what your husband wanted to do, not cuz you hadn't had a scan. have you had one at all so far?


----------



## 24/7

I think you are pink wiggler. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

when is your next appt? if s/he gets too big you wont get a potty shot hun! They wont do a presentation scan until 37 weeks i wouldnt think. you need a growth scan lol


----------



## Wiggler

I had the 20 week scan, but baby slept through it with his/her legs crossed. Deep down before the scan I kinda wanted to stay team yellow, but asked at the scan anyways, but now I know what torture it is I NEED to know :(
I was mightily annoyed though when baby woke up and started moving about a few minutes after the scan ended :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: wigglers bubs is taking a stance at the pesto s/he was forced to live on and wouldnt co-operate lol


----------



## Wiggler

My next appointment will be next week I think, still need to book it.


----------



## hopefulmama

i would've ran back in there and said do it again, its awake!


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh it is odd how things are done differently around this country lol Dont they give you your next date after your previous visit?


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful, I considered it, but the lady who did my scan was a bit of a snooty cow, and I don;t think she would have appreciated me running in :haha:


----------



## mummy3

New, its 12 30pm here right now.

24, if the money is there, wouldn't it be rude not to use it?:winkwink:

Wiggler:hugs: naughty pesto baby

Hopeful I'm with you on the caffeine headache fixer


----------



## Wiggler

Nopes, I have to book the appointments like I would a GP visit.


----------



## 24/7

Stop it mummy, very bad. :p 

Oh Wiggler, can't you sell OH and pay for a scan? :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh could be any time then. Your doctor does realise that there are many expectant mams hanging on a fine thread for your results, he needs to hurry along. 

Wiggler that sounds very weird lol


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - I don;t think I would get much for OH, certantly not the £90 I need for the scan :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler that is odd, i can;t leave the office without booking my next appt. They're like appointment nazis


----------



## new_to_ttc

You should see my notes, Ive got appointments booked everywhere lol.. i get muddled up sometimes lol but if I had to remember to book my own id never get seen lol


----------



## Wiggler

I think it's because I see the MW through the GP surgery. I get to pick between 2 midwives to see too, they are both lovely. 

ARGH! Why isn't it May yet, I want to see if baby has a winky or a foofoo!


----------



## Wiggler

hehe new, I missed my 25 week appointment because i forgot to book it :dohh: MW was not amused at my 28 week appointment


----------



## new_to_ttc

I see the MW at the GP surgery, well on my MW appts lol i see her in various places lol Its still all prebooked lol


----------



## Wiggler

Well, no hope of a growth scan, I just got OH to measure my fundus height and its spot on :dohh: Looks like I have to wait 8 more weeks! I swear if this bubs decides to be late I am going to eat a curry so hot he/she will FLY out of there :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:... pick a gender, if it comes out the wrong one just do a baby swop lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

I honestly don't mind what gender bubs is, if baby is a boy, thats great cos I already have a boy and they can do lots of boy stuff together growing up. If baby is a girl that just as great cos having one of each would be lovey and (hopefully) me and her could do lots of fun girly stuff together. 

I just want to know!! 

patience is not my strong point :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Loving the idea of swapping OH's for scans and baby swaps

New, I thought would be back by now:shrug: 

Burger here so brb:munch:


----------



## Wiggler

Enjoy the burger hun!


----------



## new_to_ttc

thought you were sending that over here.. \i was going to intercept it on route to wigglers lol


----------



## 24/7

I want a McDonalds. :D Everyone make an order and I'll bring it back.... :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooo go on i'll eat that lol a burger, ermmmm normal one please :)


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, they don't sell what I want at this time of day.

I just went and told OH how horrible he is for not letting me have a gender scan and bubs moved and now I have an ouchy cervix :cry:


----------



## 24/7

I want chicken nuggets. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

hmmmmm i like them sometimes lol 

me thinks bubs is going to be a daddys girl lol


----------



## Wiggler

hehe, thats 2 people saying girl so far, any more guesses?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Boy, Wiggler. That's my guess.


----------



## mummy3

We're having a baby today:happydance: Lungs came back ok


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya Brandi hun, how's Zoe today? Is Isaiah feeling better from his fever?


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG!!! How exciting and wow and ooohh hun are you having her natural with induction or c section xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had a dream last night that I had my baby, and baby came out a boy. All ultrasounds have said girl, so I don't know why I keep having boy dreams.

As for McDonalds....EWWWWW!!


----------



## Wiggler

Eek! Mummy how exciting! Hope everything goes well hun :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Don't know yet new, I want vbac but her heart kept dipping with contractions last night.

Guesses on weight?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hormones Brandi lol


----------



## Wiggler

I guess 3lbs 5oz!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ok you carry quite small yes?? My weight guess is 3lb 4oz

How you feeling hun?


----------



## heyyady

Ohmygoodness! Keep us posted Mummy, and good luck! Can't wait to see pictures of her sweet little face !!!! :)

I have my regular scan every other week at the prenatal diagnostic center. They have huge fab machines and do 4D scans just because they feel like it (Spoils me :) ) But then Dr wants me to have a hospital scan, which I know aren't as good of machines, because "they do it different".  Huh? Couldn't she just ask the PDC to do what she wants???

Wiggler- A- I'm all for selling DH for a scan :rofl:
B- I see two boys in your future- team blue :)

(Speaking of selling off husbands, anyone heard from Wild???)

and New- you're gonna laugh at me, but you totllay made my day because you said "pond" :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild said hi then vanished, no mention if DH is back yet... hope so or she will be selling him lol

All thats missing is a few ducks between us ;) lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Mummy!!! Hope all goes well with your little girl!!

New...Isaiah is much better, thank you for asking. I can't remember if I posted it or not, but Zoe has been diagnosed with complex partial epilepsy based on the video footage. She'll be undergoing a 24 hour EEG to confirm the diagnosis and has been placed on seizure medication. Other than that, she's doing very well. Thank you for asking!!


----------



## mummy3

Super excited!

I'm guessing 4lb, Anja was 4lb 12oz a week from now.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad they both doing better :) Hope you wont have to wait too long for the tests bless her poor lass has to endure so much! World is a cruel place sometimes!


----------



## heyyady

I say 4 lbs 3 oz- and perfect :)


----------



## mummy3

Brandi, what meds have they put her on? I have complex partial seizures and tegratol works really well. I hope you get more info afterthe 24 hour EEG:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

4lbs 6oz, mummy, that's what I say!!

Yeah, Zoe is now on twice-a-day clobazam and emergency-only Ativan. If she has a seizure that lasts longer than 5 minutes, she gets the Ativan, but she takes the clobazam twice a day. At least now we know. We hope we don't have to use the Ativan though, not just because we don't want her to have such a seizure, but also because it costs $15 PER PILL and is not covered by her disability benefits.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless her, I hope the clobazam helps, and ouchies $15 per pill?!!? Thats crazy!


----------



## wild2011

no hes not back, in fowl mood today, been nesting tho and house is spotless theres nothing lef tot clean lol.

just bought something off sum1 that wants paying by bank transfer, and i cant find my car reader ne where. damn annoyed about that grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i own 2 but no idea where ne are. 

gtt tomorrow, so ive gat half houe to get another drink and grub in me. tut tut


mummy wahoooooooooo really pleased hun hope everything goes smoothly, im guessing 3lb 11oz xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

omg wild he really treading on thin ground now, Im very tolerating of lots of things, but i think i'd be at breaking point by now!!

Now go get some food and drink hun!


----------



## mummy3

cant believe he's not back, what is he doing thats taking this long?! Good luck with the GTT hun

Brandi, $15 per pill? Thats awful:growlmad:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Why on earth isnt her medication covered in her health policy?? Thats awful :(


----------



## Wiggler

OMG Wild, I hope he is begging for forgiveness when he gets home! 

Get some yummy food and drink in you hun :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

i am livid my bil has had to turn up to help with the girls tomoz but that will be a nightmare, he cant even change a nappy, but ive no choice in the matter, dh yet to get hold of me, money supposed to be put in my bank and hasnt been ive got bills coming out my lug holes, and my car was supposed ot be fixed and just waitiing payment, bil just treck ed all the way there and its not even been done, imm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo angry right now, words cannot express and if i burst into tears again ne time soon ill explode. not upset just so bloody angry that i cud launch this damn laptop ( and do a wiggler) :rofl:
arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## wild2011

make that boy 3 girl 2


----------



## mummy3

Oh wild thats awful:hugs::growlmad: Has he done anything like this in the past? God, Id be throwing the book at him!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild I honestly dont know how you are managing to appear so calm and together hun id have had a proper meltdown :hugs: If we were closer we'd have helped out hun, could do with some nappy practice ;)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's not covered because Ativan is generally used as an anti-anxiety medication in adults, and not normally as an anti-seizure med in children. Given that it's generally used by adults, it'll be covered when she moves from the child form of Disability Benefits to the adult form of Disability Benefits, but not before then. Given that she'll be 4 at the end of the month, she still has 15 years before she moves from child to adult benefits.

They don't cover her steroid nasal spray either, and that stuff is $45 per bottle, and they're pretty small bottles.


----------



## Wiggler

Don't launch the laptop hun, it'll just piss you off more :hugs: :hugs: 

I really hope he shows up soon, it's not fair on you or the kids for him to bugger off like this :hugs:

If you need any tips for revenge, I reccomend the "grab, twist and pull" tecnique, its very effective :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

how frustrating! You'd think it would be based on individual need :(


----------



## wild2011

even fluffy bums? shes in reusables :rofl: they are super cute too lol

i dont have much choice, though im mega run down face is drawn eyes r baggy, pale and i have a feeling im anemic, hmmmmm got big blister on my lip, people can deffo tell somethings up.

mummy- no not like this he's been messed around with shipping company, but now just taking the pure piss in may words. punishment will commence till i decide otherwise, if he ever fecking turns up, i made him promise hed be home for my gtt tomorrow, i dont lik eleaving sienna with ne one other than him, on top of that its her birthday this friday, ill never ever forgive if he doesnt make it back. trying to calm down bil will be back in a bit and though he knows how angry pissed and upset i am i dont like him seeing me puffy eyed


----------



## heyyady

Brandi- can you file a petition for special circumstances? 

Wild- Wiggler's suggestion is good- hot glue gunning hiss penis to his leg while he's sleeping is better!


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy, that is a much better punishment!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs; ah hun, only a real muppet would miss her birthday xxxx


----------



## mummy3

Wow wild, I really really hope he's back for her birthday, surely he wouldn't miss that:hugs: Look after yourself hun, try to rest:hugs:

:rofl: at gunning penis to leg


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy - I guess 4lbs 5 oz :happydance:

Wiggler- I guess boy

Wild- I can't believe your husband is still not back. Sorry your having to go through all this crap. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

My backache hasn't been too bad today, it got really sore earlier for about 20 minutes, but I just had a quick lay down and it eased up, I hope it buggers off soon, I'm a total wuss where backache is concerned!

I have promised myself that I will do the housework tomorrow, OH sucks at it and the flat still looks a state :dohh: Hopefully Dylan will help me, it ends up taking far longer, but its so much more fun :)


----------



## mummy3

Aww wiggler:hugs: Backaches the worst, so difficult to get relief

Well I'm getting induced with epidural, they going to let me have trial of labour but not without epidural for c-section. It all begins at 4pm so just under 2 hours :shock: Will get Cleckner to update and she said she'll put pics up when DH sends them to her. Cant believe I wont have a bump soon:cry: But yay for Eilidh:happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

omg going to be up all night waiting for news! How long do they think it will take?

Wiggler did you get some pain relief for your backache hun?


----------



## wild2011

:wohoo: cant wait for pics loving the suggestions ladies lol


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh not long to go now til your a mummy of 4!! I hope everything goes well hun and I can't wait to hear the update and see some piccies. 

I'm off to bed now my lovelies, I had a later night last night so a few extra hours tonight would be great. x x x


----------



## 24/7

Good luck Mummy3, hope she appears nice and quickly for you. :hugs: I'm going to guess at 3lbs10oz. :D

Wiggler - I have cleaning for tomorrow too, zzz!! But starting my hospital bag shopping, then when that is sorted, it leaves next week to start baby washing!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

night wiggler x


----------



## 24/7

Mummy, how long is baby likely to need to stay in hospital being born at this gestation? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im a tad hungry, Im not sure if Ive eaten today.. oh yeah crumpets this morning. I dont know what to have this late, dont want to set of any heart burn or anything :(


----------



## 24/7

Night Wiggler. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

night wiggler xx


----------



## wild2011

i was wondering the same 24, my friend here had to stay till around 32 week old and had to take a certain ammount of milk in 24 hours ot be released.

omg bbc 2 :cry:


----------



## 24/7

I missed the first bit, I hope it goes on iplayer. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im recording bbc2... is it really hard to watch?


----------



## wild2011

:( ive not seen it all,


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pile round mine... watch it all on Sky+! Ach hope its not really hard to watch xx


----------



## wild2011

first bit i saw was half way thru with a lil baby called matilda :(


----------



## mummy3

Whats on bbc2? Sounds sad

24/7, I'm guessing 2-3 weeks in NICU, my 33 weeker was 10 days so going by that but you never know. they need their temps to be steady and to feed a certain amount, there's no weight limit here though which helps.

Night Wiggler:flower:

I'm guessing after pitocin, maybe 4-5 hours, most of that spent waiting for contractions to start. Last time had this was the one push birth so going for that again:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

So thats 6-7 hours... dh to pass news on.. news to get back to BnB.. ermmm maybe early night and early rise be the best bet lol

its a programme about babies born at 23 weeks i think, so the title says xx


----------



## heyyady

I can't watch that kind of stuff- makes me cry too much:cry:

Mummy- I hope it goes quickly for you! I had a pit drip with my daughter and it was 6 hours after they started the drip, almost to the minute! Tell your hubby there's tons of us will be waiting, so chop chop and no faffing about! :lol:

:hugs:


----------



## mummy3

23 weeks is soo early, those poor babies and parents:cry: There's a fair few women here in the 23-25 week range as the NICU takes from 23 weeks here and its heartbreaking speaking to the nurses about the struggles they go through, not only the babies but the moms to keep them in

New:hugs: Thanks


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im only on baby #1 and im crying.. might not be able to watch this :(


----------



## mummy3

I don't think I could watch it:cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im not sure I should be :cry:


----------



## heyyady

Turn that off! Seriously! We're in enough of an emotional state, you don't need to go adding programming like that to it! Find something happy- find Jaime Oliver :) He always makes me happy :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Brandi- i am still currently on ativan at at least a .25 mg a day but when i feel panic or heavy anxiety attack setting in to double it or take 1 mg to avoid the chance of seizure. It's been a wonder drug for me with anxiety and the calming of the seizure if i feel one could start. I wrote last night to you on here about her and her meds, not sure if you read it. 

Mummmy- OMMG thats so exciting. You ready?


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- can't believe that you might have your baby by the time I go to bed. So excited for you!


----------



## mummy3

Ready? Lol I have 20 mins to get ready:wacko:

Hey, you like Jamie OLiver? The guy drives me bonkers, cant stand him!


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow 20 minutes!!! im not going to sleep sooooooo excited lol


----------



## heyyady

Hopeful, has your OB gone over the withdrawal complications for the baby??? They offered Ambien to me for the anxiety issues I'm having (Current meds cause panic attacks) but after explaining the risks to the girls I decided to just try to ride it out.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No, I didn't see it hopeful. This thread goes by so quickly. I'll go hunt for it, lol.

Good luck mummy!!


----------



## heyyady

I LOVE him! His cute little lisp and all! It's hard to find his programs on here, but when I do I go on a Jaime run :lol:


----------



## mummy3

15mins now! Having some regular contractions as well now so fingers crossed its fast:happydance:

Is it true btw that Jamie Oliver called his son Buddy Bear? I'm sure I heard that but it can't be right surely?:wacko:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwww its finished now, quite enlightening, very sad though!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

is that contractions before they induce you? like she is making her own way here anyways xxx


----------



## mummy3

Eek a Jamie run:argh:


----------



## mummy3

Yep not being taken for another 10mins, these contractions are all her. Not painful yet but uncomfortable.


----------



## heyyady

:lol: I heard that too! what I heard was it's his father's name and his grand father's nickname.... silly, nonetheless! 
Whoo hoo for contractions already!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww ... im so staying up this isnt going to be a long night! You make sure your photo team get to work quick lol


----------



## mummy3

:haha: Will do, they are pretty well trained, must remember to take the man whip in just incase though.

Oh dear the son actually is called that, I guess it must work for them


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha ha yes do hun, crack it hard - then send it over to wild she going to need it!


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: Between the whip and the penis gun, something has to work on these men!


----------



## heyyady

wild needs a shovel and a bag of lye, not a whip! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

i was being polite lol.. Im not into man torture.. mmm well unless.. save that for another day lolol


----------



## mummy3

:haha: new, don't let em get away with too much tho!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lolol gets away with nothing lol.. he knows which of us is the bitch and which is the boss lol... and I aint no bitch lol


----------



## mummy3

:rofl:

Going to love you and leave you all now!:flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

good luck hun... thinking of you xxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

i know i'm late and dont wanna try catching up. so is mummy going to have her today? i see that she was just posting.


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey- ya, i've gone over it all, the last 3-4 weeks i am only supposed to take it as needed, ie if theres big problem... pretty sure i should be fine and wont need to. I was on 2 mg before pregnancy, thats y i only take such a small amount.
Thats odd about ambien... it's in the same classification as tylonel, and its safe to take during breast feeding.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes hun, baby is on her way :) expected in 4ish hours maybe?? although she started contracted before the induction so who knows might be quicker.


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey- also, i was on topamax, but its side effects and long term effects were worse than the ativan, that's y doctor kept me on that.


----------



## heyyady

I meant ativan, not ambien- I have been looking into ambien as a way to sleep past the panic attacks in the middle of the night- I've been getting maybe 2 hours at a clip before waking up.


----------



## hopefulmama

I love ambien, its helping me wean down the ativan and helps me sleep well and makes the headaches go away. Its really great to help relax and sleep, my dr gave me an rx to 5mg, but I cut them in 1/2 when I do take them. I highly suggest.


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey- I have my panic attacks mainly at night as well.


----------



## cleckner04

Just updating a little to say they are just NOW starting her on pitocin. :dohh: So hopefully by morning there will be a baby! :D


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks for the update cleckner!!! Good luck Mummy! Hope to see some pictures when I wake in 9 hours!!


----------



## heyyady

oh my- that's quite the delay! Well, hopefully it goes quick :) Thanks for the update- keep 'em coming!


----------



## heyyady

Hopeful- usually I don't have too much of a problem unless I fall asleep on the couch at night, then I wake up panicked. But for some reason I have a lot of anxiety whenever I'm pregnant, and now the nifedipine causes anxiety, it's a bad combo! I do think that the fact I am sleeping in the living room in my chair has something to do with it...


----------



## cleckner04

Well apparently they gave her an epidural but so far still no pitocin. :wacko: I'm not really sure what's going on there but it's already 9 pm her time so I'm afraid she'll have a completely sleepless night now.


----------



## heyyady

Do you know if her natural contractions are progressing? Maybe they're holding off on the pit drip in the hopes she'll do it on her own...


----------



## cleckner04

Okay she just texted back. They finally started the pitocin for sure this time. :haha: And she actually somehow went backwards with dilation. I have no clue how that happened but at last check she was 2 cm dilated. All the previous checks were 3. I didn't know that was possible. :rofl: I told her she never does anything the normal way. :lol:


----------



## lisaf

lol, maybe the current nurse has fatter fingers :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

OMG! It's the fat fingered doctor!!! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies!

Woo! Won't be long until mummy has her little girl!!! I'm going to be glued to here all day now checking for updates :) Hope everything is going smoothly :flower:

Well once again my early night didn't work, I was awake half the night, but I got to feel baby have a party in my belly for over an hour which was lovely. I have NO idea how bubs was laying, but I was feeling kicks everywhere, if I didn;t know better I would have said there was at least 3 babies in there :haha:
I'm gettig more used to OH being back in bed now, I only had to kick him awake from me 3-4 times :rofl:

I missed that show on BBC2 last night, I'm going to watch it at the weekend if I feel up to it. It looks so sad though :(

Dylan woke in the night twice :( And then finally got up just before 6 and is really hyper and loud so OH is taking him out for a nice early morning walk, he is in a fab mood though, hoping his eating continues well today.


----------



## cleckner04

11 PM mummy3's time: She said contractions are coming every 3 minutes now. They have upped the pitocin a few times already. I don't know if she's any more dilated yet but fingers X'ed she's moving along quickly. :dance::dance:


----------



## Wiggler

Woo! Hopefully it won't be too long!! x x x


----------



## heyyady

Go, Mummy, Go!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

omg fell asleep on the sofa AGAIN waiting for Eildah lol Thanks sam for the updates hun!! Hope she's doing ok, wont be long now if she is at 3 minutes an hour ago!!

Morning all! Scan today :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Well I texted again to ask how she's doing half an hour ago. I've gotten nothing back so let's hope no news is good news. It's 11:30 pm my time right now so I need to get some sleep. It's 12:30 pm for her so she must really be exhausted by now. I have my phone cranked up and beside me so hopefully if she texts it'll wake me up. :haha: I'll update as soon as I know anything. I'd text her again right now but I'm sure she's sick of me.."how are you now?" "how are you NOW?" :rofl: :blush: Night everyone! Hopefully it'll be happy news by morning. (well, already morning for you UK gals)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hun, sleep well.. we'll all be patient and wait till your morning for an update.... erm maybe lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks for the update hun, sleep well :flower:

new - what time is your scan? x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

yay! hopefully she progresses and doesnt have to wait too much longer.

lol @ fat fingered doctors. when i was having milo and they were checking me, at one point they said i was 5 cm dilated. but a nice stretch to 6 cm dilated. meaning if htye stretched out their fingers it would go to a 6. but relaxed it was 5 cm.

when i'm in labor Wiggler is gonna have to keep you guys updated! seeing that she's the only one i'm connected to outside of BnB. yay for facebook mobile. lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Cant wake up this morning lol.. just dragged a sleepy Joshua from his pit lol

Wild hope your OGTT goes ok this morning hun! Sienna will be ok with your BIL don't worry :hugs:

Wiggler did Dylan enjoy his morning walk? My scan is at 3.20 hun, so a long day to wait lol

Morning milos hun! 

Ive woke up with horrible hayfever :( My eyes ae a swollen watery mess and my nose is like a tap. I have very short nails on my fingers but I bet my face is scratched by the end of the day rubbing my eyes and itching my nose grrrr had to take antihistamine so hopefully wont make fidget drowsy for his scan!


----------



## MilosMommy7

baby is kicking away. tonight and last night she's been laying transverse. and it kinda hurts! earlier she was kicking into my side, close to my back. i felt if i moved too much i was gonna hurt her :/ maybe she'll move head down from here and i wont have to worry about her being breech anymore!


----------



## Wiggler

I'll update everyne for you Milos :) I don't know how I am going to update people when I'm in labour, I'll probably just pinch OH's phone and use the internet on it :rofl: Lol, I'll annoy you all with my constant updates.

new - I hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Dylan calmed down a lot after his walk, but is still a bit too hyper for my liking, he's making it very hard to get any of the tidying and cleaning done. I knew I should have done it yesterday, its going to take ages to get it looking lovely again :( He also refused his breakfast, I'll offer him a nice snack in an hour or so, I think he is like me and doesn't like eating first thing in the morning. 

Got over half the lounge done, toys put away, Dylans arty stuff put away, just need to wipe down the table and TV, do the dusting, hoover the floor and under the cushions of the sofa and if I feel up to it clean the balcony door windows. Then onto the hallway, bathroom, Dylans room and my room. I've been too lazy recently, It only used to take me an hours or so to get everything done but where I haven't kept up with it the past week everything need a good clean :(


----------



## MilosMommy7

wiggler - lol. i'll be glad to update for you :) i plan on taking the laptop to the hospital with me. so i'll either use my cell or computer to post. but idk how calm i'll be to sit at teh computer and update everyone while i'm having contractions!


----------



## Wiggler

I was going to take my netbook and use OH's phone as a modem, but as my netbook screen is naffed I'm just going to use his phone which has full internet anyways. He's not too pleased that I plan on using his phone to entertain myself when I'm in labour but I don't care :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I doubt you'll get updates on me :( I;ll try say seeya on way to hospital then you'll have to sit tight till Im home lol Its going to be hard enough labour and delivery on my own never mind trying to get BnB on my mobile too lololol


----------



## MilosMommy7

wiggler - i know some spots in the hospital have it to where you cant use your phones internet. but i'm not sure if the L&D rooms have that. so hopefully i can use my phone reguardless of having my computer or not.

new - you're gonna make us all wait?! no fun :( lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I cant get BnB on my phone lol well it takes an age to load lol... If my parents make it then I'll be able to use their iphone and update, I guess I might be able to send messages on FB or swop mobile numbers with somone and do it by text lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new, we'll all be sat here anxiously awaiting your update then :)

Luckily in my hospital they don't mind us using phones on the labour ward, I was sooooo bored when I had the epidural with Dylan they told me to ring and text poeple from my mobile to entertain myself :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

i cant get BnB on my phone either. so i'd have to rely on facebook mobile or having my laptop with me.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm hoping to swap mobile numbers with someone too incase the WAP signal is a bit rubbish in hospital.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I still dont know where the labour ward is never mind what facilities i can or cant use lol once on the post delivery ward i THINK they have bedside tvs and computers so will be able to access them lol


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, they do tours of my maternity unit every saturday, I think I'm gonna get someone to look after Dylan so me and OH can go have a nosey


----------



## Wiggler

Poopie, the rooms are still as grotty looking as when I was there last time :( 

https://www.westernsussexhospitals.nhs.uk/EasysiteWeb/getresource.axd?AssetID=328283&type=full&servicetype=Inline


----------



## new_to_ttc

hun how high tech do you want them to be when all you going to do is mess them up??? lololol

I must speak to my MW about seeing the labour unit, i think she forgets I didnt have Joshua here so its all new to me pmsl


----------



## 24/7

My hospital has no vodafone signal :( But it has bedside computers and will get zoH to update you in the evening post delivery if all else fails!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Your local hospital might have a website, I reguarly have a nosey on mine :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I did try and see wiggler but i couldnt find it lol... ysbyty gwynedd if you fancy seeing what you can find lol 

24 - round here its O2 thats bad, very bad, guess what Im on! Durrr lolol 

I just dropped Joshua off at school, every morning he runs in the gate and then climbs over the wall to wave bye.. and i have to row him for messing up his shoes - same every morning since September (since mummy didnt have to take him to the doors lol)... today he didnt climb over the wall just ran right in (wanted to tell his teacher what time i was picking him up for the scan) i missed his little face peeping over the wall :( THEN trying to get out of the busiest junction ever, see's OHs car coming down, he never see's me pmsl.. but today he did but didnt stop to let me out noooooo just drove passed waving and sticking his tongue out at me lol Its going to be one of them days lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

i have to deliver at a different hospital than i did with milo. and it makes me sad :( i really liked the one i was at last time. but since insurance has changed, i have no choice.
wiggler - that doesnt look very comfy at all!


----------



## MilosMommy7

this is what the room looks like at the hospital i had Milo in.

https://www.blitchknevel.com/uploads/images/portfolio/healthcare/PMMHLabor_interior(4)_9825.jpg


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow... Im going to have to find a picture of where i had Joshua lol... now that was basic lol I went from a very very small basic room, to a large basic room lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Milo's I'm pretty certain thats the room I had Dylan in, all the others are smaller or L shaped :rofl:

new - this is all I could find https://www.northwestwales.org/WiSSCMS-en-259.aspx


----------



## Wiggler

Wow Milos! that room is lovely!


----------



## MilosMommy7

i know. i loved it. you labor, deliver and recover all in the same room. plus they're so spacious and homey feeling. i hope the other hospital is just as nice!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol cant find one, and the photos I have of Joshua dont really show the room clearly lol but yeah was a lot more basic than wigglers room lol... but served its purpose. The smaller rooms were designed to be cosy and were basic but warm, the large rooms are designed for praticalness and so doctors can move around easily and equipment is readily available.


----------



## MilosMommy7

i think i've found a picture of the hospital i'll be at this time. not as nice as the hospital i prefer to be at, but still nice enough. lol

https://www.promedica.org/cms/uploads/Hospitals/BPCH/BPCH_LDRP.jpg


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh thats weird, Im sure we have separate antenatal and post natal wards lol... Llifon ward is ante natal, and Francon is post natal.. I thought lol See, shows what I know :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I cant find pictures for either ward, where i was with Joshua or where I will be for fidget lol If I remember I'll take one before I mess it up this time :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Milos thats a nice room :)

The birthing centre here has nicer rooms but the beds are freaky looking. 

https://www.westernsussexhospitals.nhs.uk/EasysiteWeb/getresource.axd?AssetID=328279&type=full&servicetype=Inline


----------



## new_to_ttc

Where do you have the baby then wiggler? Thought labour unit was the same as a birthing centre just different name? lol


----------



## Wiggler

We have a labour ward and a birthing centre here :rofl: the birthing centre is more "home from home" and I don't think they offer the same pain relief as the labour ward.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ooooooo... Im not very clued up on this giving birth lark lol


----------



## Wiggler

Well you know where the baby comes out and thats the main thing :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

We have separate labour and delivery here, and also the pre labour ward, haha!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well i thought you were on the antenatal ward until active labour, but I have no idea actually lolol 

Wiggler.. baby is delivered by stork right??


----------



## MilosMommy7

birthing centres are generally for pain free natural and water births. but if you plan on having pain meds you're in the labor/delivery ward.


----------



## Wiggler

Haha new, something like that :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I know its hurts... pain relief all the way lol... delivery suite it is for me then lol I still havent actually accepted that very soon its going to all happen lol I feel him moving, and Im very excited, but it doesnt feel real at all lol


----------



## Wiggler

When I think that this time in 2 months I will have a new baby it really panics me, its not long at all. I'm so excited though!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just cant comprehend it lol i see the baby stuff, I feel the baby move but I cant imagine him here... Im in for a shock lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm really in denial about giving birth, my new birth plan is to have a nap and wake up with a baby betwee my legs :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

My MW wanted me to make a birth plan... I told her just get the baby out thats the plan lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not having a birth plan, there is only 1 thing I am certain about and thats no diamorphine and I really don't need to write that down cos all I have to do is say no when they offer it :rofl:

I'm happy to just go with the flow and listen to my body.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont want an epidural, I'll make that very clear so they wont offer it but other than that, bring it on lol


----------



## Wiggler

If I have another back labour an epi will be the first thing I ask for at the hospital, I really can't handle back pain well at all, but if I am lucky and avoid a back labour I would like to try on just gas and air and maybe use a birthing pool, but if I am really struggling I'll have an epi. 

I guess it all comes down to how I'm feeling on the big day :)


----------



## mummy3

She's here:happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats hun!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

I can't want to see piccies and hear how everything went!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

omg!!!!!!!!!!!! massive huge congratulations hunni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: how are you both xxxxx


----------



## 24/7

No birth plan for me either, I'll go with the flow!!

Congratulations mummy!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ok I appreciate she might have only just arrived, and mummy you'll be very tired... but OMG I want a photo!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol How much did she weigh? How long was labour? I keep refreshing waiting for my questions to be answered without me asking pmsl (not excited at all pmsl) :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Still not got much of an appetite today, forced 2 slices of toast down me earlier but feel icky now :(

Maybe I'm coming down with a bug :( I just want to sleep.


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh yes!! Photos please, pretty pretty please??

I hope you aren't too sore and tired mummy and hope your little lady is doing well!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Birth plan is really only much cop if you have strict wants or things you dont want. Once you in labour your brain goes ga ga (more so lol) like i will be making it VERY CLEAR epidural is not wanted.. and therefore I shouldnt be offered it as I'd probably agree to anything when im in pain lol With Joshua I had expressed my opinion on epidural and when I begged for it they told me no it wasnt what I wanted, however, prior to this they did manage to give me pethidine, despite me also not wanting it, but I hadnt made any specific requests regarding it, so they managed to talk me into it (thank god!!!!!!!!!!) but I believe if I had made a birth plan that said G&A only Im pretty sure they would have had to adhere to that. So only thing for me is the epidural.. everything else i will make the dillusioned decision over at the time lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going to make it clear to them when I arrive that diamorphine is a HUGE no-no, OH is also very clear on this and has been ordered to back me up. I do NOT want a repeat of last time, I vommed more than the girl on the exorcist :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol this is a concern for me lol.. diamorphine is more prone to making you sick, but its less drowsy than pethidine... although i think if Im on my own Im going to be better snoozing and out of it, than i am awake and bored and fed up lol guess that will be an at the time decision, luckily I can chose which i want


----------



## cleckner04

I just saw mummy popped in but didn't leave stats. I'm quickly leaving the stats but than I'm back to sleep. :haha: 

*Eilidh was born at 3 a.m. weighing 3 lb. 12 oz. and is 16 in. long!* :dance: 

I have a picture but don't have my cable upstairs to put it onto my laptop from the phone and my bluetooth apparently doesn't work because they aren't syncing atm. So if mummy doesn't post a picture by morning I'll put it on here for you all. :thumbup:

Well done mummy! She absolutely stunning! :kiss:


----------



## Wiggler

I know diamorphine is always given with the anti-sickness jab, but that lovely jab makes me puke so much :rofl: 

Rightio here is a list of things I need to buy before May.

Cotbed
bouncer
Changing mat
steriliser and bottles
dummies
bedding
nappies
formula (in case Bfing doesn't work out)
sling
stuff for the hospital bag

Am I missing anything?


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh I was only 2lbs out!! :p Well done Mummy!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww sam thank you, go back to sleep now hunni! Sweet dreams :)

:happydance: well done mummy and wow great weight!! Hope you're both well xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Are you girls taking wipes or cotton wool to the hospital? I hate cotton wool and want to take wipes but I know it's
Frowned upon at the hospital.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Why do you need a cotbed by May? Is bubs going straight into a cot?


----------



## Wiggler

thanks cleckner!! have a good sleep hun :hugs:

thats a great weight! Well done mummy! 

I'm taking cotton wool to the hospital then switching to wipes when we get home, they wouldn't even let us use wipes with Dylan.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Neither 24, I will be using flannels and towel to wash botty! I dont like wipes (just a personal choice) and cotton wool is hard work. For now baby will be body washed with a baby sponge, super soft, but once he has a cloth for face washes etc they'll just be bought in a different colour so never get muddled up.


----------



## Wiggler

I want the cotbed by may so its out of the way and I don't hve to worry abot it, and as baby will be going in Dylans room when he/she is 6 months-ish I want him to get used to the cotbed being in there for a while first.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh .... I wouldnt stress if you dont have it by may then hun, soon after will be ok, maybe by end of summer, takes some financial pressure off and Dylan will still have plenty of time to get used to it xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Good thinking nee, I will get some little cloths for hospital!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im full of good ideas - once in a while :rofl:

Awww OH is forgiven for not letting me out of the junction this morning - he just messaged me to say it made his day seeing me this morning, apparently I looked so refreshed and radiant aaawwwwwww


----------



## Wiggler

Aww that is soooo cute!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

i hate being soppy lol.. damm that man!!


----------



## Wiggler

OH isn't romantic very often, but when he is it turns me into a right soppy cow! 

He hasn't done anything romantic in ages though :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive never been treated like this by any man, I guess most the reason neither of us wants to change how things are we very much like our time apart to do our own things, but time together is so special and he treats me like a princess.


----------



## 24/7

Soppy is good new. :D:D

I have been glutened, my poor tummy. :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww 24/7!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww hun what did you eat? :hugs:


----------



## Inge

that took ages to catch up on!
congrats mummy! :hugs: Hope your both doing well! :hugs:
was annoyed at oh last night :growlmad: He left work 20 mins late and didnt let me know so dinner was cold by the time he got in at 930pm instead of just before 9pm :dohh: I was worrying about him and he didnt even bother to text me :growlmad: He also had to pick his son up last minute and didnt tell me that either. I dont mind but I wish he'd actually tell me things like about being late :dohh: 
Then they turned the tv over to watch Friends when I was watching the documentry on Prem babies on bbc 2 :growlmad: They didnt even ask if I wanted to watch anything else! 
but then I woke up in the night and oh was cuddling me so I forgave him :haha: I doubt he's going to be able to take any leave when Leo comes either so Il be looking after myself, a newborn and an 8 year old by myself all summer with no help :cry:


----------



## 24/7

I had a muffin in m&s cafe yesterday and it was that, despite it being wrapped!! :( It had bad reviews for upsetting people on fb, but I decided I would chance it and I certainly won't again!! :( Headache, dizzy, feel sick, dodgy tummy, temperature, tired, aches!! :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

Thats awful hun! GRRR at M&S!! I hope you feel much better soon :hugs:

I'm finally starting to feel a bit peckish, no idea what we are having for lunch though... Dylan looks like he is about to fall asleep so he will most likely have lunch when he wakes up. I might have spagetti and meatballs, its kinda healthy :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Yummy!! :D:D xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay!!! Congrats mummy!! I bet she's just gorgeous!!


----------



## Inge

I still have a bad tummy :wacko: Had some watermelon this morning which was nice :thumbup: Just want to sleep though as Leo kept me up all night stretching and turning then when he stretched it made me need to pee :dohh: 
Im feeling so uncomfortable nowadays and wish it was may already :cry:


----------



## wild2011

wild2011 said:


> no hes not back, in fowl mood today, been nesting tho and house is spotless theres nothing lef tot clean lol.
> 
> just bought something off sum1 that wants paying by bank transfer, and i cant find my car reader ne where. damn annoyed about that grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i own 2 but no idea where ne are.
> 
> gtt tomorrow, so ive gat half houe to get another drink and grub in me. tut tut
> 
> 
> mummy wahoooooooooo really pleased hun hope everything goes smoothly, im guessing 3lb 11oz xx

i was 1oz off :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wild2011

congrats mummy, i was closest on weight i believe lol.

cant wait for pics.

gtt all done, drink was different to one i had with sienna didnt think much to how gloopy it was but was quite tasty haha, told the lady doing my bloods off called my room across waiting room and completely said it wrong so i gave her telling off lol lol

house in one peice and bil gone now, back to sienna and i only.


----------



## 24/7

Glad the test went ok wild. xx


----------



## wild2011

thanks hun, results r taking about a week at the mo, so should know by next fri,


----------



## Wiggler

Glad the test went well wild!

Well my lunch was vile, Iceland readymeals are really gross now. Dylan is going to have a yummy cheese spread sarnie when he wakes up, I'm super jealous!

I have a HUGE craving for home-made mac and cheese so OH is being sent down the shop this evening to buy cheese and macaroni and some tomatoes to go with it. mmm YUM! I'm going to make a HUGE batch of it for dinner tomorrow and fill my face with all the cheesy goodness. :haha:


----------



## wild2011

sat waiting for my moses basket and swinging crib to be dropped off finalllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Wiggler

wild - YAY!! You must be so excited!!

OH has next monday and tuesday off :happydance: FINALLY after weeks of telling him to get some time off he listened and did it!! WOO!!

Hmm, now I need to find some nice stuff for us all to do on his 4 day weekend :) I was thinking we could go for a nice picnic at the park in town and a walk down the canal to feed the ducks. He's got to go to the council on the tuesday to try and get them to up our banding, hopefully it works.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge hope your tummy settles quickly hun!! 24, cant you complain to M&S thats outrageous!!! 

Glad the OGTT went well Wild, why so long for the results? Hope they come back all ok :)

Errmmmm fidget really really wants mummy to go buy a chippy chip bap with mushy peas.... mummy isnt so sure I dont like mushy peas but OMG WANT THEM lolol 

1 hour till i set off for my scan wooppeeee.... I dont need to drink loads, Im pretty sure the lady said it wont be necessary for this gestation lol


----------



## Wiggler

Woo! Hope the scan goes well hun!!

I am a mean mean mummy, I have decided we spend FAR too much money on milk so Dylan is no longer allowed milk ALL day, every time we have tried to cut down his milk before he goes mental, hitting, kicking, screaming for hours and hours and HOURS!!!, but its going well so far, I said he could either have juice or his sandwich when he asked for milk and after about 10 mins of screaming, lashing out and trying to throw himself off the sofa he calmed down and is eating his lunch :happydance: He would rather fill himself up with milk than food and I'm fed up with it. He can have milk in the evening before bed and a small cup in the morning with his breakfast :)

When he finishes his lunch I am going to take him out the back to run about and build up a nice appetite for dinner :) Hopefully he won't take longer than an hour to eat, I need some fresh air!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh thats a great idea hun, he'll be much more hungry without a belly of milk :)

Couldnt bring myself to buy mushy peas lolol so monster munch sandwich for lunch it is lol Really hope fidget plays ball today, 10 minutes till I set off :)


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> Oh thats a great idea hun, he'll be much more hungry without a belly of milk :)
> 
> Couldnt bring myself to buy mushy peas lolol so monster munch sandwich for lunch it is lol Really hope fidget plays ball today, 10 minutes till I set off :)

wow monster munch sandwich! :cloud9: never had one before :haha: Might have to try that tomorow :haha: Good luck with the scan x


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: I just realised how childlike it probably sounded lol.. monster munch explode with flavour make for a great sandwich lol

5 minutes woohoo.. Im more excited for this scan than any of my others no idea why lol.. I guess the others were for a purpose, and im so sure he is growing ok this is just for pleasure in my eyes :) Right going to finish lunch with a strawberry and white chocolate yoghurt muwahahahahaha nothing sophisicated here for lunch lol


----------



## Wiggler

Not long til you see your little guy, I hope he behaves well for you :)

I'm feeling a lot better this afternoon, I'm still exausted, but my motivation to do stuff is back and the urge to curl up in bed has gone away :happydance: Going to take advantage of feeling good again soon and get on with some tidying :)


----------



## Inge

Im tired of needing to pee every 5 minutes :haha: Want to go to sleep cos I lost lots of sleep getting up to pee all night :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- WOW Congrats!!! You must be so thrilled!! XO 

New- Good luck today, exciting! 

Wild- how is everything going at home, any word on your husband?


----------



## mummy3

I'm trying to get some pics up now, she was born 20mins before I updated.

She's doing so well, in the NICU for now but breathing without needing oxygen but she's too young to feed so needs a tube. She has black hair, long fingers, blows bubbles, and cries alot:haha:

The birth was great, they didn't get round to me until around 9pm as emergencies kept coming up and then it took a while for the pitocin to kick in. At 2 30am I was 4cm dilated and by 3am she was here. It was 2 pushes and no cuts or grazes:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







eilidh3.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 15









eilidh 2.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 15









eilidh 1.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 24/7

Aww, she looks like she is doing great Mummy. xx


----------



## mummy3

The head gear looks scary but all it does is apply positive pressure to help keep her lungs open, it doesn't breathe for her. Should be off today:thumbup:


----------



## 24/7

Sounds like she is doing amazing then!! When might she be able to feed? And what a perfect birth!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:cloud9: bootiful! xx

hopeful, no news, heard nothing in days, lets hope he got a flight today and will walk thru the door tonight, tomorrow is siennas birthday. hmmmm this may be interesting. he either wont walk again or can go take a hike.


----------



## luckyme225

She's beautiful, Congrats mama!! So glad she is doing well.


Here's the hospital where I delivered Connor. It was beautiful but I was more into the 24/7 catering, I was so excited to order tons of good food :rofl: Well I guess I enjoyed the fact that the care was good and the lactation consultants were helpful too.


----------



## wild2011

i cant believe how big she looks, i had leila at 40 weeks and she only just weighed a straight 5lb. imagion how teeny she wud have been ne earlier.


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy - she is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!! I'm so glad she is doing well, you must be so thrilled!!!

lucky - that place looks far to posh to mess up with birthing stuff, I would be terrified of making a mess :)


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler- I sure didn't care if I made a mess lol.


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww mummy she is gorgeous :) So good to hear she is doing so well too! You both look really well, well done hun!!!

Looks like me and my MW will be eating straw hats lol.... hmmmmm seems the consultant was right all along, my fundal height is STILL measuring 4+ weeks ahead of gestation, but baby is measureing 3-4 weeks behind!!! Work that out lol I asked the sonographer what that means for fidget and she said it just means he will be born below average birth weight, I asked would he go to term, would it complicate things, and she said that my doctor will answer all those questions tomorrow and decide what is best, so least i dont have questions hanging over my head for ages, seeing consultant at 9.30am. Im not worried, his heart was beating nice and strong, he was in proportion. I did get a picture, he wasnt playing ball at first was covering his face with his hand lol but she managed to get a shot, bit blurry but its his face, will upload it once Ive scanned it :) Oh and he was head down and in a good position :)


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: new they told me chloe would be low birth weight from scan and how wrong they were lol


----------



## Wiggler

hope the appointment goes well tomorrow new :hugs:
Would you like some condiments to accompany the straw hats? :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Glad all went well new - Roll on my turn!! :D Although I don't think Sam is going to be so well behaved and be head down, hmm!! xx


----------



## wild2011

im starvinggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - Boys never do as they are told :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

I'm just about to have jacket potato, veg and gravy!! :D About as bland as I have in and don't think my stomach is ready for wiggler food. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Fidget, face profile :) Sorry its a bit blurry she took it quickly while his hand moved lol

Im not too worried about his size, few questions in my head, was it all the antibiotics, was it this unlicensed drug?? But they wont tell me yes even if it was, and to be honest i needed them or he might have got very poorly, and id rather a bit small over poorly. He seems to be in good health, thats all that matters xxx
 



Attached Files:







fidget 32weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wild2011

awwwww


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely scan pic hun. Try not to worry, growth scans aren't always accurate and even if he is a bit small as long as he is healthy thats the main thing :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just realised it looks like he is blowing bubbles lol.. he isnt like but :haha: little monkey! lol


----------



## mummy3

Wow new, didn't expect him to be so small! Thats really odd with fundal height being so out as well. As long as he's healthy though thats the main thing,when do you see doctor?

Wild, bet she would have been dinky! Eilidh looks big in the pics but to hold shes so tiny, her head is ickle. 

24/7 good luck with your scan, did you decide to get the 4d:winkwink:

Yep the birth was awesome, couldn't have asked for better, doesn't even hurt to pee:happydance: She was v small though lol. Making up for it now with afterpains:dohh: 

Lucky your hospital looks amazing, lol just make a mess!


----------



## Wiggler

My ribs are being used as bubs personal bumrest again, I am not amused. If baby doesn't play nice soon I am going to be the most embarrassing parent EVER when he/she is a teen :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

My appt is tomorrow 9.30am so not a long wait :)

owwcchhiieeee at the after pains! Will they last long?


----------



## 24/7

I want bum in my ribs!! :p 

And no 4D scan Mummy, I'm being strong!! :D

Fab pic new, we werent allowed any at our 28 week scan. :( xx


----------



## mummy3

New:hugs: he looks perfect. Try not to worry about the size too much, they are so often out and by alot. Both Anja and Eilidh were meant to be tiny for dates and they aren't, it's really hard at this gestation. He was in proportion right? Thats a good indicator he's good. 

Hopefully your doc can put your mind at rest, and if he does come early, he's at a really good gestation and they can give steroids for his lungs:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I battered my eyes, told her he hadnt co-operated for the last 2 scans and all I had was a foot shot lol.. I think she took pity on me :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: what will you do wiggler?

Pains will last a few days I guess, rather go through labour again lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Now is the time for epidurals and G&A then lol.. not the easy labour bit lol


----------



## mummy3

hell yeah I'll take the lot, esp while trying to pump:haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- Aww she looks gorgeous. Thats great the labor was so easy, sucks about the afterpains though... I can't believe you're on B&B chatting it up... so funny! hope you feel better or they give you some good painkillers.

New- i am confused so don't think i am stupid here, can you explain what the problem is, i dont understand.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hopeful Im honestly not sure myself. I have a consultant and a midwife, one said the baby was measuring too big, the other said he was measuring too small so they decided to do a growth scan to check his development. the scan has come back to say he is measuring 3-4weeks behind what he should be by now, but thats all I know. As the other ladies said often they are just wrong, but I wont know why or what it means until I see my consultant tomorrow. i dont think there is anything to worry about, the sonographer said he appeared healthy and was in proportion, just small.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not sure what i will do, but bubs is now ramming the bum into my ribs more so it has to be especially embarrassing. I'm thinking when he/she hits 15ish i may meet them from school everyday for a week or so wearing diffrent t-shirts with very cute but oh so cringeworthy baby pics on :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

S/he must be sitting very high to have bum in ribs lol.. you sure its not a little foot? Use the vibrator method to shift them away lol


----------



## mummy3

yep need bnb fix:haha: Have to get some milk together and hubby has gone to get the other kids so i'm just waiting around abit and having breakfast. Painkillers are motrin and tylenol, nothing exciting


----------



## mummy3

Vibrator method is good. For embarrassing what about meeting them at school at 15 and giving them a big exagerated kiss in front of everyone:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Deffo a bum, unless this baby has HUGE feet :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe mummy, I will probably do that anyways :rofl: 

My poor kids :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol hopefully s/he'll drop down soon then lol


----------



## 24/7

Hopefully tomorrow will go well new, we have been lucky up to now that Sam has measured ok, but I know next week it is a real possibility that things might have changed, so I know how you feel. :hugs: xx


----------



## 24/7

How does everyone guess all these body parts? I can't tell where Sam is?! How low down would I feel his head if he were head down? And where would I feel it if he were head up? He is definately back to back most of the time as I can't feel much of him anywhere/ xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: thanks hun! Next week will come round quickly for you Im sure Sam is doing great... all this new fangled technology causes more problems than needed sometimes xxx


----------



## 24/7

You know, I think you are right new!! All what I have learnt has caused me no end of worry the last twenty weekend since we found out, yet there has, and still won't be anything that can change any of it?! I come off the blood thinners in two weeks, and I'm so worried, yet still it is all out of my hands. I know I keep going on about him being the wrong way up, but just incase he has to come next week, I want him to pop back round. :( But once again, knowledge has gained me nothing, but caused even more worry!! GAH!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I cant get all fidgets... I know a leg over arm because it hurts more when he hits me lol I often see a knee, thats definite shape. I assumed he was head down because of the pressure i feel and kicks are higher up, but thats the only reason I knew, I cant feel it xxx


----------



## lisaf

aw congrats mummy!!! She's so gorgeous!! I'm sure at that weight she is tiny, but I was shocked by how long/tall she is! Didn't expect that, lol!
Glad she's doing so good! Looks like the steroids did their job with the lungs! :happydance:


I have to comment on the birthing room pics from early this morning.. the one with the funny-shaped bed was just too funny... both the bed itself and the facial expression on the mother-to-be, lol... was it just me or did she look totally skeptical about using the birthing ball or something? :haha:


----------



## 24/7

My kicks were high this morning, but this evening they are low again, but I know he can't have switched poisitons that much, as I haven't felt much movement today except the kicks?! But they all feel too strong to be punches?! Funny boy!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I can only tell bum and back, everything else is a mystery to me, I am slowly becoming convinced though that this baby is going to come out with rib shaped dents in his/her bumcheeks :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

So apparently we are have hurricane like storm today, we have 50 mph winds, heavy rains, etc.. i took a video of the winds and how the water in from my hous elooks and the park with palm trees, but i can't figur eout how to upload it on here.. ughh florida.


----------



## new_to_ttc

he could have been stretching his legs out.. high kicks, then snuggling back up and kneeing you .. low kicks??!! He should be starting to settle into a head down position now hun and not have much room to get out of it lol


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - don't know if you can do video on BnB...


Not sure if I told you girls but I had to fire the trainee yesterday. He just wasn't going to be able to learn the job in time. I know it was the right decision, he wasnt' even CLOSE to getting the skills learned in time. I just still feel totally guilty for making the call to cut off this guy's source of income, you know? UGH... trying to shake it off.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, try not to feel bad, its better than leaving him in a job where he is in over his head :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww Lisa bet that was hard for you :hugs: dont take it to heart hun, if he really needed the income he'd have knuckled down and worked hard!


----------



## 24/7

new_to_ttc said:


> he could have been stretching his legs out.. high kicks, then snuggling back up and kneeing you .. low kicks??!! He should be starting to settle into a head down position now hun and not have much room to get out of it lol

I like this theory - YES PLEASE SAM!! :haha: 

Zzz, looks like hubby will be late tonight, only just started a late job, booo!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Don't feel bad Lisa, it's not your fault he isn't upto the job. :hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol 24... i hope im right for you xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Just put dinner in the oven, it does not look appealing. Tomato and pepperoni pasta bake. I want mac and cheese! I told OH if he comes home from the shop without the ingredients for mac and cheese he will be sleeping out in the garden tonight :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Morning ladies- I'm off to bunches of appointments and running late- I don't have time to filter back- Did Mummy have her baby???


----------



## 24/7

new_to_ttc said:


> lol 24... i hope im right for you xxxx

You'd better be!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## 24/7

Is it too early to start washing my hospital bag bits/baby clothes? :D xx


----------



## mummy3

lisa:hugs: Thats hard, sounds like you dont have much choice though if the guy cant cope, still tough though.

24/7 where do you feel hiccups?


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya i thought i could, but apparently not.


----------



## 24/7

Hiccups are low down, I only feel the vibrations up high....

How was your recovery from your c-section when you had one? xx


----------



## Inge

If anyone remembers my rant at OH.... he did phone to book from the 7th-14th May off work but wasnt telling me :dohh: He let slip on the phone that he wanted to make it a suprise and a secret :dohh: I said "what if I thought you didnt want time with us and you'd rather be working? What if I got fed up and left?" :dohh: Boys really dont think sometimes!
I was getting really angry at him for nothing :haha:
I found out a new trick today in my boredom! I had the tv remote on my tummy and Leo was trying to kick it off :haha: When OH gets home wer trying again so he can see :haha:


----------



## lisaf

thanks guys, good to get that reassurance... I think the pregnancy hormones are playing up with my emotions on this one :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Inge, Sam likes playing kick the iphone!! :D xx


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> Is it too early to start washing my hospital bag bits/baby clothes? :D xx

Iv already washed the baby clothes and put my pants, maternity pads and breast pads, towell and wash bag in my hospital bag :thumbup: so I dont think your too early


----------



## heyyady

Hello? Baby?


----------



## Inge

heyyady said:


> Hello? Baby?

yes :thumbup: theres some pics a page or 2 back


----------



## 24/7

Inge said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> Is it too early to start washing my hospital bag bits/baby clothes? :D xx
> 
> Iv already washed the baby clothes and put my pants, maternity pads and breast pads, towell and wash bag in my hospital bag :thumbup: so I dont think your too earlyClick to expand...

I'll get washing tomorrow then!! :D I have some new black towels and new Primark pyjamas to wash and some skanky big knickers!! :p

How many breast pads/other pads are you taking? xx


----------



## mummy3

Hey, yep had her at 3am

24/7, the recovery took a good 6+ weeks, I got an infection inside which didn't help but it was tough all round. It was necessary so ok in that respect but no walk in the park. It's hard to walk, sneeze, cough, etc and you have to be super protective of your abdomen. :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

I didn't take many breastpads in with me, I didn't need them until my milk came in then I leaked like a tap :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

mummy3 said:


> Hey, yep had her at 3am
> 
> 24/7, the recovery took a good 6+ weeks, I got an infection inside which didn't help but it was tough all round. It was necessary so ok in that respect but no walk in the park. It's hard to walk, sneeze, cough, etc and you have to be super protective of your abdomen. :flower:

However hard I try, I just can't make myself ok with it!! Obviously if needs must, but you know what I mean. xx


----------



## heyyady

Omygosh- yeah! She's so pretty! Gotta run, just had to know! Congrats!


----------



## 24/7

I won't take my box of 100 then wiggler? :p xx


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> Is it too early to start washing my hospital bag bits/baby clothes? :D xx
> 
> Iv already washed the baby clothes and put my pants, maternity pads and breast pads, towell and wash bag in my hospital bag :thumbup: so I dont think your too earlyClick to expand...
> 
> I'll get washing tomorrow then!! :D I have some new black towels and new Primark pyjamas to wash and some skanky big knickers!! :p
> 
> How many breast pads/other pads are you taking? xxClick to expand...

I have 1 10 pack of maternity pads and a handfull of breast pads just in case.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im the same with a c section 24, I just can not imagine how id cope at all!!

Hey hun, hope all your appointments go ok today!! No rushing! and yes the little lady is here :)

Lisa it must be a hard position to be in without pregnancy hormones, no one likes to sack someone, but you made a judgement call and in fairness he had plenty of chances to pull his socks up!

I just remembered I got aquanatal tonight, and a forest growing on my legs :haha: so just waiting for the hot water to heat up and best go sort myself out lol

Eating a bowl of ice cream before I do though :rofl: wow my diet has been totally healthy today, no idea whats up with my taste buds but I eaten nothing but crap lol


----------



## mummy3

One box of breast pads is good, millions of pads though:haha:

I know exactly what you mean about the section, defo a last resort. Do you think you might have one?:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I took a small box in, incase i was kept in for a while, and never even opened it until 2-3 days later

Inge, take LOADS of maternity pads, the first day or so you will really need them! 

This is thing I hate about having a baby, I HATE wearing pads, i think they are vile, but no other choice I suppose :(


----------



## 24/7

I know new, I mean I accept that a natural can be equally awful, and you can end up with lots of stitches etc, but I feel ok with that, the thought of recovering from stomach surgery and the not being able to drive etc, I don't like - Stitches downstairs are more out the way and don't affect day to day life as much, if that makes sense?! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive packed 2 packs of 10 maternity pads lol, mummy and wild scared me into taking them rofl .... I didnt take any for Joshua if i remember right lolol And I just shoved a few breast pads in, dont think you need them until the milk comes in, again something I didnt buy nor need with Joshua so no idea lol

Ive started washing some bits, actually Moses basket bedding got done today :)


----------



## 24/7

LO is breech, so its a posibility if he wont turn before he needs out. :( I'm trying to mentally prepare just in case. xx


----------



## mummy3

New :rofl: get out the shears

Lisa, you did your best with him, if he cant do it its really not your fault hun.:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

The thought of having a c-section terrifies me, not only because its major surgery, but because I can't imagine how hard the recovery would be with toddler AND a newborn to look after.


----------



## Inge

Im off into town with my mum tomorow and then staying at hers for the night. I also get a roast chicken dinner cooked for me on saturday :thumbup: Cant wait :thumbup:
The only time Il stay at my mums is friday nights as OH has to get up very early for work and I dont want to be woken up at 6am at the moment cos im so tired lately :nope:


----------



## new_to_ttc

yes its the recovery Im worried about because my family are millions of miles away, and for 2 weeks will be even further on a holiday beach lol.. plus they wont relax out there because they'll be worried. Plus Im on my own with a child and baby so there is going to be no chance of the required level of rest. 

You could try a natural birth even though Sam is breach 24 - you dont have to elect a c section, you can try it, and have a c section if you really need it! Not that it'll nbe necessary because Im sure he'll behave when the time matters! they have lots of techniques to turn babies as late as term!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

aww inge, you'll have a lovely relaxing time hun xxx


----------



## wild2011

inge take alot more than 10 :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I have looked at the turning, and it is tempting, but like everything there are risks.... Trying not to flap too much until next week when we know for sure, its just difficult. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

You're doing the right thing hun, no point worrying about unknowns. Im sure Sam will behave, and next week all will be thumbs up!!


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> inge take alot more than 10 :rofl:

....ok..... I might leave some in the car so OH can get more if I need them. We live not even 10 mins away from the birthing centre and sainsburys is literally at the bottom of the road so he could just drive over in 60 seconds :haha:
New- yep Im just gonna flop out on the sofa and watch rubbish tv and do nothing :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sounds ideal Inge - oh wait... thats what my life is turning to without work :rofl: i am starting to get a flat edge on my arse where its parked on the sofa all day ha ha oops!! Oh me thinks fidget liked my ice cream, or is kicking off because he doesnt like it, either way he is making himself known to me lol


----------



## Wiggler

Little pity party time cos OH is a cock and doesn't understand

:cry: what the hell have I done to make Dylan obviously hate me, he has spent all day (and the majority of the past 3-4 months) kicking me, punching me, pulling my hair and headbutting me while screaming his head off, OH is a useless cock and won't help me out, I have to fucking beg for him to take Dylan out cos I am really bloody struggling. Why can't he just be happy :( I'm such a shit mum :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Shoot best get the deforestation underway or i'll be late :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

good idea inge, i know our hospital has the biggest ones ever they dont give lots but they give a few as ull go thorugh half a dozen before uve got to shower all shoved between ur legs :rofl: then ull need another load while ur showering cos as quick as ur clean ull be covered from the waste down, they also give us a towel then to lob between legs while getting dressed or ur clothes get drenched, this eases once dressed but those first few minutes when cleaning up r nightmare lol


----------



## wild2011

wiggler :hugs: ur not a rubbish mum,


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Little pity party time cos OH is a cock and doesn't understand
> 
> :cry: what the hell have I done to make Dylan obviously hate me, he has spent all day (and the majority of the past 3-4 months) kicking me, punching me, pulling my hair and headbutting me while screaming his head off, OH is a useless cock and won't help me out, I have to fucking beg for him to take Dylan out cos I am really bloody struggling. Why can't he just be happy :( I'm such a shit mum :cry:

Its nothing personal to you as Dylans mum honey. He's just at the age where they get the tantrums and strops :hugs: Your OH should be helping but maybe he just doesnt know how to help and doesnt know what he can do? :hugs:


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> good idea inge, i know our hospital has the biggest ones ever they dont give lots but they give a few as ull go thorugh half a dozen before uve got to shower all shoved between ur legs :rofl: then ull need another load while ur showering cos as quick as ur clean ull be covered from the waste down, they also give us a towel then to lob between legs while getting dressed or ur clothes get drenched, this eases once dressed but those first few minutes when cleaning up r nightmare lol

:dohh: wild!!! Why the hell did you just ell me that? :haha:
Should I pack a cork? :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler hun you're not a bad mum! Dylan has you there all day so you're who he takes his frustration out on! Any news on the nursery front?/ that may help him a lot!! 

Wild :rofl: you paint it soooooo well lol... im starting to hope I have another retained placenta, its so much cleaner and tidier pmsl


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: like i said they provide humungous ones for the messy bit unless they are arses, in which case send dh to sainsburys and mw to me and ill sort her out :rofl:

i feel i should really, no bugger ever told me, and my mum had sections and didnt bleed on ne of us, wish sum1 for warned me!


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- ew after pains! Those are the worst.

Wiggler- Your not a bad mom, just his age. Time out in the corner made my little guys attitude turn around, have you tried anything like that?


----------



## 24/7

Thanks Wild. :p

And Wiggler, he knows you love him, so he knows he can keep on pushing and you will always be there. :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

new - OH has been a lazy sod and not even returned the form yet to the nursery and its too far for me to walk, I'm going to get himm to post them through the letterbox this weekend.

Lucky - I do timeouts, it did help but OH refuses to discipline Dylan so he thinks everythings a big joke and just laughs now :(


----------



## Inge

wild - its good to be told the bad bits cos thats what people leave out :dohh: 
Cant believe its almost middle of march :wacko: not long to go now :wacko: My midwife is ok - a bit ditzy though :haha:


----------



## wild2011

i agree with lucky, its an age thing, sienna is at the same stage tho a bit younger shes got big sisters teaching her and it does get so muhc easier, trust me or id not be doing it again. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Any tips to surviving it? Cos it really upsets me seeing him being so angry and violent :(


----------



## wild2011

yer inge, that was my theory behind it not to scare you half to death lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I must say Wild i wasnt warned, but I didnt bleed after Joshua and really hadnt thought about it for this time until you mentioned it pmsl 

bath is almost ready lol.. wow I live to deadlines pmsl.. 10 minutes till i need to go out lol


----------



## wild2011

sienna just came down the stairs, mummy leila no do it me high fiveeeeee and trying to show me what a high five is in slow motion. shes grown up in like 3-4 weeks and the sentances she comes out with are astonishing half the time, but the rest of it shes naughty as hell.


----------



## wild2011

get ur jungle trimmed u filthy beast hahahahah, enjoy urself while ur at it too.

glad to have prepared u hun bet u dont hardly this time either lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless her, I know a lot of Dylans frustration is because his speech is really behind, he can only say 2 sentences and his words aren't clear at all, and it makes him soooooooo angry


----------



## 24/7

Have fun new!! :D 

Aww, bless Sienna!! Whats the plan for her birthday? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oh it gets better, I just asked OH if he can make me a drink, he glares at me and starts moaning, he doesn't bloody ask if I'm ok cos its pretty damn obvious I've been crying. He's an arse :(


----------



## 24/7

I'm sorry OH is being poo too Wiggler, I would be very cross!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm fuming, I know these last few months have been hard for both of us what with Dylan being such hard work and the neighbors being tossers, but I still make an effort with him, even when I have had the worst day and just want to be left alone, and he is just a stroppy git.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww how cute is sienna :) Its scary how quick they grow up isnt it :( Treasure every moment girlies because before you know it they are in school and knowing more then you!!

Right im deforested lol... that bath was lush i didnt want to get out, if i I tried to make it that warm it'd never have happened lol Best get to the pool.. ffs I have nooo motivation at all lol


----------



## Wiggler

Have fun new :)


----------



## wild2011

u must have missed loads of hair to di it that quick i cant do my lady garden or my ankles at the mo tho ne where inbetween is manageable.

deal for siennas bday is open cards and prezzies, then drop girl sin school and town picking up easel and art stuff from elc and prob a selection of animals she loves there animals. lol then off to mcd's for her and then to soft play place b4 getting girls from school then a load of balloons and music at home for her and cake! yay lol

dh wasnt incorperated in ne of that, thats with my mate if he turns up hell have to do something for her later in the day as ive had no choice to make alternative plans.


----------



## 24/7

Sounds like Sienna will have a lovely day, despite the absence. :hugs: I can't wait for some of LO's birthdays!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

OK, I'm feeling a bit better now, thanks for letting me vent ladies :flower: 

OK, I need idea's to keep Dylan entertained tomorrow, I am running out of stuff to do with him. He loves water if thats any help (we don't have a bath though, and playing in the sink is a no-go cos the taps are broken and he keeps pulling them off :rofl:)

Do you think sticking some plastic cups and some bubbly water into the baby bath would keep him entertained for a while?


----------



## 24/7

Go and have five minutes peace wiggler - Can he not bath/story/put Dylan to bed now for you? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Sienna is going to have such a lovely day!


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - Dylan is in bed already, he kicked OH in the face so OH put him to bed early :dohh: he is currently playing with some toys in bed and OH is in another room so enjoying the peace and quiet :)


----------



## wild2011

if its outdoors then perhaps or sat on bathroom floor, i couldnt let sienna do that shed electricute me her and ruin everything lol. 

sienna adores colouring and now for about 2 hours per day she sits at the table and colours contently bringing it to show me occasionally. :cloud9: 

shed happily skip the mcd's but loves mcflurry, we dont go out for junk food often so its a treat. lol


----------



## 24/7

Baby bath sounds like a fab idea wiggler, maybe get some crazy foam soap next time you are at the shop and he can spray it all over the bath too. We used to get it in sainsburys :D xx

https://www.hawkin.com/20670-14632-HBTOYSBATH/toys/toys-for-bath/crazy-foam-soap


----------



## wild2011

she also loves the ds and plays music on it and runs round dancing, lego she loves ( but its big gurls lego) ive had to let her get to it early cos of the girls but shes fine and build me towers lol


----------



## 24/7

Bring me home McDonalds wild!! :D 

Glad he is in bed for the evening wiggler, you deserve some peace. xx


----------



## Wiggler

It'll be in the bathroom, its a wetroom so doesn't matter if he floods the floor. Can't do it outside, its way too cold.

Dylans not really into colouring at the moment, he was a few months ago, but now he gets bored and snaps all his crayons in half before lining them up and making a "train" with them, then he starts screaming bloody murder cos they roll away :dohh: We are going to try painting tomorrow though, haven't done it in a while cos I know he is really funny about getting his hands dirty.

Mcdonalds is a fab treat, I used to get it about 2-3 times a year when I was growing up and LOVED it, opening the happy meal box and discovering what toy I got was great fun :)


----------



## wild2011

mine arnt, wating for friend to pick up hers, mine need to get in pjs and then bed bed beddddddddddddddddddd lol


----------



## luckyme225

Hope Sienna has a wonderful birthday!


----------



## 24/7

What toys does he like wiggler? xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - that soap looks AMAZING! I'm going to have to get him some, I used to have some fizzing body lotion stuff and he adored that, made him smell a bit girly, but he had so much fun rubbing in on his hands, its all gone now though, cheeky monkey managed to knock it off the shelf and COVER himself in it :rofl:

He loves trains and his new toy helicopter, so we play with them a lot, but i think he is starting to get a bit bored with them, he has been ignoring his trains for about a week :(

Wild - I'm considering getting him some Lego, he has a HUGE box to play with of it at my mums and he adores the stuff!! Especially the little lego men.


----------



## 24/7

We used to love the soap. :D:D We used to foam up the sides of the bath and pretend we were washing the bus. :p

Lego sounds like a good idea wiggler, of mega block type things. xx


----------



## hopefulmama

New- i can't manage myself down there, or my legs.. someone else does it for me.. i also get the full monty waxed off, i love brazilians.. i am not into hair down there unless its a strip.. I couldn't even imagine during and after giving birth with all the blood etc... sooo gross
no idea how you can do it yourself without seeing it.


----------



## Wiggler

We have tonnes of mega blocks, he only plays with them about once a week and gets bored of them really quickly. 

He really is like me, high maintenence :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- I can't offer you any advice, i know nothing about kids.. sadly to say i've never been a huge fan of them till recently.


----------



## 24/7

He definately sounds like he is ready for nursery, they can channel his energy for you, and once his speech comes along from being there too it will be like having a different child!! xx

https://www.elc.co.uk/Mickey's-Remote-Control-Car/125909,default,pd.html


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh that toy car looks fab!!

Yea, OH is going to take the forms down at the weekend then we just have to wait for a phone call about the funding!! Yippee!! So he will be in nursery by January at the latest. 

I wish I knew people IRL who have kids, it would be so much easier, hell even if the evil MIL lived closer I would probably visit her, her youngest is only 3 years older than Dylan and they get on great.


----------



## 24/7

I want this for me and OH to play now.... :p xx

https://www.elc.co.uk/My-First-Scalextric-Set/127838,default,pd.html


----------



## meow951

Congrats mummy, hope you're both doing well! She is so cute.

24/7- Have you had a look at spinning babies website? I can't remember if it's been mentioned before. Spending time on your hand and knees with bum higher than your head can turn baby. Also by putting a warm pad on the bottom of your stomach and a bag of frozen peas on the top can turn him as well.

I bought a gym ball today and some raspberry leaf tea. Yet to try it, hopefully it's not too disgusting!


----------



## Wiggler

I have been eyeing up that Scalextric set for AGES! Dylan a bit destructive for it just now but he's getting it for either his bday or Xmas.


----------



## 24/7

Once my tummy heals from my accident I'm going to get trying that meow, anything is worth a try!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, I'm 32 weeks today, I can have RLT!!! Time to run to the kitchen and make myself some, how the hell could I forget, I have been looking forward to today for bloody ages! :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Report back on the taste. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Haven't tasted it yet, only just put the hot water in and it says to leave the teabag in for 3-5 mins, its smells soooo nice though and its a pretty purple colour :)

I don't put milk in do I?


----------



## 24/7

No milk. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Ahh good, I don't think it would look quite so yummy with a load of milk in it. :rofl:

Teabag is out now, just waiting for it to cool down a little bit, My poor mouth burns and blisters so easily I can't have anything too hot :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Well make it hurry up. :p
Gone abit quiet in here now.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha I want it to hurry up, I want to try it, but its soooo not worth a blistered mouth. I'm sat here blowing it :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Well blow harder!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

Blowing a hot drink isn't as effective as blowing hot food, its still steaming in my face :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

OK, just tried it, its not too bad, could do with a little bit of sugar or honey, but not bad at all :)


----------



## 24/7

I'm not conviced by it yet.... :p xx


----------



## 24/7

Love the thread update meow!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Its like hot water with a really faint hint of fruit in it. 

Oooh just noticed the thread update!! Love it!! x x x


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh I can't decide between that and the tablets?! xx


----------



## Wiggler

A box of 20 RLT teabags is really cheap, why not buy a small box and try it and see if you like it :)


----------



## luckyme225

There is no way I could drink it, I hate tea. I even hate the smell of the capsules.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not good with taking tablets unless they are sugar coated so tea is best for me, I would be drinking it even if it was vile :rofl: Going to try it tomorrow with a bit of honey in it :)


----------



## 24/7

I'm pulling towards the tablets, if they are GF.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=191&prodid=323 they are GF and on offer :flower:


----------



## wild2011

buy rlt, try it and if not lik esell it on to me, i wont be starting till uve been on it a week or so, ill buy it off u at cost plus p&p lol x


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- if you hate tablets how do you take your prenatals?


----------



## luckyme225

The only way I'm able to get nasty pills down is with chocolate milk in the morning to mask the taste.


----------



## 24/7

Brilliant wiggler, will be off to get some when I feel better. :D You are my reserve for all items of pregnancy/baby wild as you are abit behind me. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

My prenatals weren't too bad, they didn't have a nasty taste but I had to stop my prenatals in second tri, they gave me bad tummy and make me puke, I even switched brand to see if that would help, but it didn't. :( 

My iron tablets aren't too bad either, I just close my eyes and gulp it down :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

I take them with OJ or lemon perrier. I can't do it with plain water. My prenatals are HUGE and smell gross.


----------



## 24/7

I don't take any vitamins either wiggler, only took FA up to 12 weeks as I had to. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm hoping that with 8 weeks of RLT drinking baby will fly out, or is that too optimistic? :haha:


----------



## MilosMommy7

here is the other video from her moving around. she's on my left side. as yo ucan see my belly is all lopsided. haha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwmGG5A9Gi4


----------



## 24/7

Maybe a little wiggler. :p

Fab bump milo. xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

oh, and any update on Mummy?


----------



## Wiggler

Great vid Milos, your little lady is a fidget :)

OMG my little bubs is cheeky, first he/she was really low down and laying on my bladder, I ask bubs nicely to move and the bum peeks out right against my ribs again :rofl: Bubs is taking after Dylan already, cheeky monkey! :)


----------



## 24/7

All these babys are naughty in different ways. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

dont have problems this end taking tablets lol as with blood tests today she said u ok there, urmm yeah bit used to them now love this is baby number 4 :rofl: that'll all be good and well 24 providing bubs doesnt do a 36 week act like chloe did :haha:

fab bump milo she really is wiggling there,


----------



## lisaf

lol, mine isn't that naughty with the kicking yet... its only bad when I feel it shooting through my cervix... can't feel him poking me at all above the belly button unless my hand is on my belly... no rib kicks etc! Very weird compared to you girls, lol!


----------



## 24/7

Wild, under no circumstances are you allowed to pop before me!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa, hopefully you avoid baby playing with your ribs, Dylan used to kick me really hard in the ribs, it hurt soooo much, this one just plonks the bum against them which gets quite sore after a while, but luckily he/she has pretty much ignored my cervix :)


----------



## wild2011

dont go there with the ribs ive had it 24 hours and hard, all movements are now only on my left side under my boobs lol


----------



## 24/7

I want a cheese panini. :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

Uk ladies who are considering EPO capsules, they are on offer in Holland and Barrett :) 

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=123&prodid=676


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler- I want the same thing. If anything I just want the RLT to prevent 4 1/2 hours of pushing again. I'm lucky they didn't push a c-section on me because normally you only get 3 hours max.


----------



## wild2011

im going town tomoz so going to get some of both to take in a few weeks time


----------



## Wiggler

Wow 4 1/2 hours? Bloody hell you must have been so exausted!! :hugs: I hope this baby comes out a lot faster for you hun!


----------



## 24/7

I'd like one push. :p xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- do u have any new pics of your bump? Haven't seen one on your fb for awhile.

ugh 4 1/2 hrs of pushing.. sounds horrible


----------



## wild2011

ive done 1 push twice rofl


----------



## 24/7

No fair wild. :p Share with me. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 one push would be perfect! Especially if I could do 1 push after getting to 10cm in a matter of minutes. I want a quicky labour!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Wild, I am so jealous of your superhuman uterus!! you are obviously more evolved than us with normal uterus's :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Yes me too Wiggler!! :D And no tearing or stitches!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

and no pooping!!


----------



## 24/7

Er yes, and that too. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

yer but i also teared once and poop once :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

oh the joys!


----------



## 24/7

Suddenly c-section sounds more appealing!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I don't want any of it - It all doesn't sound good. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, whoever said childbirth is beautiful lied!! :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

24/7- I am with u, the idea of childbirth is terrifying and the after care is gross


----------



## 24/7

I truely do not want any of them, and it really puts me off ever having another child too!! I don't want anyone looking at my bits, stitching it back together and just generally poking around, it absolutely horrifies me!! I know it sounds bad, because I truely love our little boy more than anything, and will do anything to get him here safely, and I can't wait to see him etc, but the whole process of doing so, no thank you!! I just want it over, to go home and enjoy him!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

finally caught up lol.. now i know what you ladies over the pond go through in the mornings lolol Remind me not to take a day off :rofl:

Erm.. it was a quick shave, it wasnt as bad as i thought, and i will go back in the bath soon and do it all properly lol was just enough to disguise the forest for swimming but quick enough so i wasnt super late lol 

apparently these aquanatal classes can knock hours off labour time, you ladies should try it lol Spoke to my MW at the class (handy its her running it lol) about my ickle tiny baby and she said not to worry, next thing will be to do another scan in a couple of weeks and check the growth, if he is growing at a proper rate, but still small thats ok, he is just going to be small, but if he doesnt gain the correct number of weeks in growth then they'll be looking to get him out sooner. She is going to see me next Tuesday and explain it all to me properly and might bring the other tests forward for this all clear, so i will have it in time incase an induction is necessary (hopefully - it still might be too soon to test and throw up some inconclusives but worth a try). Wasnt worried before, now Im totally at ease with it all :)

Sounds like Sienna's having a lovely day tomorrow awwwww


----------



## hopefulmama

Yea nor do i. They all seem horrible. Like i said i never plan on being pregnant again, just not for me. Plus your lady bits are a trainwreck for awhile afterwards and will always look different no matter what, i personally like the way mine looks now, guess i don't have a choice haha unless i end up needing a c-section. All options suck


----------



## new_to_ttc

24- when I had Joshua and had the retained placenta I had to go to theatre to have it removed, I was awake but had a spinal block. That was so so so weird it was 2 men, they were chatting across me lying on the table about stuff they were doing that weekend, something about football.. the whole time one of them was manipulating my stomach and pushing it etc and the other was well his hand was in places no strange mans hands should be lol.... That was totally gross!!! I wish i was asleep or had a screen as I couldnt feel any of it, just see.... eeekkkkkkkk Oh the joys!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

New- Thats great you enjoyed your class and got to calm your nerves... You're lucky to have a MW who cares and actually talks to you.


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - I said for almost a year after I had Dylan I would never have any more after the hell I went through in labour and afterwards, but its all totally worth it once baby is here, thats why I'm doing it again :)


----------



## 24/7

I like my body just how it is now, and since being pregnant, I realise before it was pretty much perfect - All gone now!! :p

And new, thats exactly why I am not looking forward to the birth!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

all gone - and never to return hun lol but being a mummy sooo makes up for the saggy boobs, expanding hips and tena bill that comes from childbirth lololol


----------



## hopefulmama

24- I swear to god, you are having the same thoughts as me. Thats exactly how i feel. I used to bitch and moan about my body before pregnancy, now i look back and i had it pretty good and was nearly perfect. Now those days have bit the dust. I have cellulite for the first time in life, its horrible now i see why women spend soo much money on creams and treatments to fix this, ive got weird spider veins, and now some stretch marks.

Luckily i don't have to worry about the saggy boobs :)


----------



## 24/7

We shall see, right now I feel very content with just one child. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

new_to_ttc said:


> all gone - and never to return hun lol but being a mummy sooo makes up for the saggy boobs, expanding hips and tena bill that comes from childbirth lololol

This!!! apart from the Tena bill, I avoided that problem luckily :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I always used to moan about my stomach, and now I see it couldn't possibly have been any flatter. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 - I was soooooooo content with just Joshua, until a couple of years ago, so never say never lol I honestly 2 years ago never ever thought id be sat here with a baby kicking my insides and surrounded by baby stuff again :)


----------



## hopefulmama

hahahhaha isn't funny how it takes you to get bad to see how good your really had it?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its worked the opposite for me, taken a baby to make me realise how out of shape i had let myself get, and now Im healthier than i have been in ages. Really focused now to carry it on when fidget gets here :)


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I was looking at my pre-Dylan piccies the other day and thinking "why the hell did I think I was fat?!?!" :haha:
I know my body will never look like that again (I am going to get it as close as possible though :)), but thats all part of being a mummy, and I don't mind too much, my body is different now because I grew a gorgeous little boy in it, and now this little pumpkin :)

Wow, thats soppy as hell :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Had to run away for a bit so I could study and write thank you cards while my little man is napping. Just got my crib sheet/ dust ruffle in the mail, so excited to get the room set up.

Hopeful- no belly pic lately. Been quite busy the last few weeks, which is good because I need the end of this pregnancy to speed by so I can meet this little guy and get my damn body back. How about you? Belly pic?


----------



## 24/7

We shall see new.... :p

And I so hope I can get some of my body back, I feel glad I haven't pilled on excess pounds, so the extra weight should shift!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

You'll be amazed at how much you lose in the first week after baby comes, I warn you though, you will sweat loads and pee like never before :rofl: Its how you lose all the excess fluid you carry while pregnant.


----------



## Wiggler

What is everyones plans for the weekend? 

I'm going to take advantage of OH being home and get him and Dylan to have a father-son day on saturday so I can get some housework done and just relax, not sure what I'm going to do on sunday, if the weather is good we will probably take Dylan to feed the ducks at the canal :)


----------



## 24/7

YUCK!! :p

Er saturday OH is at work, then off sunday and monday so hopefully do something nice, tummy permitting now though. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Not many plans, housework on Saturday probably then Joshua has his karate assessment Sunday, after that we might go out for something lush to eat lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Here just took this pic, sorry i look like a cow... and its blurry cuz i took it with my phone
 



Attached Files:







IMG00387-20110310-1642.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww lovely bump hopeful! You're blossoming!!


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya blossoming into having a huge ass


----------



## new_to_ttc

when you got an ass like mine you can worry lol... wont take you long to get back comfortable with how you look xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump hopeful!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Who watches eastenders??? anyone noticed the major f*ck up with Big Mo? lol


----------



## 24/7

Fab bump!!

Gosh I'm feeling yuck, the pain is everywhere and I just feel so weird :( OH is bringing me some toast now he is home from work. I am so so cross with myself for eating that muffin!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww hun you werent to know, i would seriously think about complaining!! I hope it eases off quickly xxxx


----------



## 24/7

OH is emailing now, he will be mean!!

It's weeks/months to heal again but the awful symptoms should pass in a few days then linger while it heals, Greer!!! Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww 24/7 :hugs: :hugs:

Wow, just been reading this about the attack on my brother
https://www.theargus.co.uk/news/8895785.Gang_of_teens_break_man_s_arm_in_Lancing_attack/

Some of the comments are vile, I don't know what actually happened apart from he took a major beating, but still, no need for some of the stuff written.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Very mean!!!!!!!!!! I hope he really makes someone squirm in their seat reading it!!! Its totally unfair you will have to suffer for so long :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Just watching ee now, what am I looking for new? xx


----------



## 24/7

Aww wild, sorry people are being so opinionated on something they know nothing about xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

watch Mo.. in the cafe - then party.. then on the market.. while still at the party lol


----------



## 24/7

Silly EE!! I like funnies like that though!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't watched EE in a while, I'm going to start watching again soon cos I want to be kinda caught up before the baby reveal next month


----------



## new_to_ttc

At first I was like wow she moved fast... but then i realised they run her in 2 story lines, 2 shots which were running at same time lolol No idea why she in the party pmsl.. you'll see!


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Rightio, bedtime for me! Dylan will probably not sleep through AGAIN so I need as much sleep as possible if I want to be a functioning human tomorrow :rofl:

Talk to ya tomorrow ladies! x x x


----------



## 24/7

I'll be interested to see how the baby storyline ends.... Hopefully so it is almost believable?! xx


----------



## 24/7

Night wiggler xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I wish they didnt get so much stick, I think they had so many other plans for it but its been totally played down. i think they really missed out on doing a good PND storyline, its been seriously brushed over now :(

Night night wiggler xxxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

i think i'd be asking too much for just one push. i'd be fine with a maximum of 5 pushes. i pushed for an hour with Milo. dont wanna do that again!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was an hour pushing with Joshua, kept falling asleep lolol...


----------



## MilosMommy7

we were watching tv :D lol.
it was a day before halloween, we were watching shows like Ghost Adventures.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol cool! I was totally asleep.. i wish i had photos of me in labour, apparently i was lying asleep, with the G&A in my mouth and when I got a contraction Id breathe in the gas as instinct and kept making my mum jump because the room would be silent then a whiring noise lol As for the pushing bit, i was so not with it lol... I think if I was a bit more awake and in control it wouldnt have taken so long lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

i took a little nap for about an hour right after i got my epi. SIL recorded my hour of pushing. i look bored. lmao


----------



## MilosMommy7

well i'm off to make some lasagna for dinner :D


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- love your bump!


----------



## mummy3

Gorgeous bumps:flower:

Wiggler:hugs:

Wild, happy birthday for Sienna tomorrow, hope she has a perfect day!

24/7:hugs: That sounds painful


----------



## hopefulmama

Thanks... 
I am making meatballs and rigatoni


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- why arent they giving you any real painkillers?


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, our first baby! Congrats Mummy. Hope you recover quickly. xx

My appointment went well yesterday. BB is doing great. He's a perfect size and everything looked normal. I was also given permission to eat more yummy stuff cause my blood sugar has been good. Yay!

Here's a pic of my little guy. :cloud9: I also included a bump pic so you can see how ridiculous it's getting. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







31w3d.jpg
File size: 127.2 KB
Views: 5









31w2d 3-9-11.jpg
File size: 190.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Holy crap ladies, I've just read 20 pages back and still haven't reached where I left off this morning. SLOW DOWN!!!

Hope you all had a great day today. I sent off my notice that I'm leaving placement early. Hopefully I'll hear back by Monday about my proposal. Yay!


----------



## MilosMommy7

bizy - lovely bump!


----------



## lisaf

[email protected] Brandi... thats how I feel lately, lol! 

Bizy - holy cow that is one big BUMP... and its allllll bump too! :) Great news on the food restrictions lightening up! :)


I just had a doc's appt today... blood pressure nice and low again (how is this possible with the stress from work/trainee? lol!!)
I lost 1.5lbs since my last appointment...umm.. whoops? They didn't care, but I thought I was still eating a lot, but I guess being sick has slowed me down a bit. I was actually pretty glad to see that because I was afraid I was going to hit a certain weight gain number soon that would have them lecturing me :haha: Happy to put that day off!! :)

So I found something out that I'm not sure what to do with. (this is something that maybe the US girls can help out with more). I thought you couldn't go on disability leave until your doctor said the pregnancy was making it unhealthy for you to work. Well I was just told today, that while they don't FORCE you to stop working as long as everything is looking good, that you actually can stop working medically 4 weeks before the due date.
Now I know I actually can't do that to my work with the situation right now where I'm training etc... and I feel totally lazy for doing it when i'm still ok to work... especially because my work is giving me more time off than they have to legally. BUT, I kind of feel like I'm entitled to it too... and the more time off I get on 'disability', the more money I get paid (kind of complicated to explain). I'm thinking I'll aim for 3 weeks before the due date...


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisa- that'd be a tought decision to make. i planned on working until i went into labor with DS. but then a week before my DD my OB told me to stop going to work and wrote me a note. i had him a week after, right around my DD. then i ended up going back 3 weeks after he was born :/ so i was off for 4 weeks with NO pay :( which is the only reason i went back. because of the money. but since you're getting paid, i would say there's nothing wrong with taking the time off :) but a for-warning, you'll get bored waiting for teh baby to arrive! i felt like that week dragged. lol


----------



## BizyBee

That's tough Lisa. If you're going to get paid, why not? 
My bump is quite large, isn't it? Lol! I have noticed it's been slowing down but I'm still confused about how it can possibly grow until May. My dr said it's measuring ok but it looks bigger than normal because I have a small frame.


----------



## hopefulmama

Bizy- when did your belly button pop out like that?
Also its great about the food stuff... that must be relieving 

I'm hoping that since mine hasn't yet it won't. 

Lisa- I am lazy and also hate working, if i could make more money and not do anything, i'd say thats the obvious choice.. that's just me though.


----------



## BizyBee

That is a recent thing, maybe in the last few weeks. It usually happens later but my bump is bigger than normal.


----------



## hopefulmama

Have you gotten any stretch marks?


----------



## BizyBee

None, thankfully. I keep expecting to wake up with them though.


----------



## hopefulmama

I was very diligent up until about a month ago with applying the cremes and oils... then i started slacking off and now a few popped up.. go figure


----------



## luckyme225

Bizzy- very cute bump

Lisa- I would leave when you feel ready. Time will pass tons slower unless you have stuff to keep you busy. I've been really good about keeping busy but I know I will run out of things to do soon so I'm sure the last few weeks will drag for me. I know with my son the days felt like months waiting for him to arrive. I think it would be nice to at least take 2 weeks off prior to relax and sleep.

My husband set the crib up today. Excited to have one part of the nursery done. Camera phone pic so not the best quality. Hard to tell but the crib sheet is sage green and the crib skirt is brown.
 



Attached Files:







crib.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lisaf

great crib lucky!

Thanks for the input girls.. its tough to turn down paid time off, lol... I don't know how bored I'll be.. I've been putting stuff off while so I'll have stuff to keep me busy.. the house could use a good cleaning too etc...
Then my MIL would love to go out to lunch with me, I've got a friend in town who is home with her 5 month old every day... I can catch up on some hobbies I never have time for, maybe get my scrapbooking done before baby comes and I have new photos to scrap etc..

I just feel responsible for work and feel a little guilty for taking time off when I'm still technically able to work.


----------



## BizyBee

I've never been good about oils and cremes Hopeful. I pretty much only put lotion on when I get out of the shower. 

Lucky, love the crib. We chose dark wood also. 

Lisa, I hear ya. I'm sure I'd find lots to do before he comes. Unfortunately, I have to continue working pretty late in order to have enough paid time. It's ok though, as I'll have a few months at home after he arrives.


----------



## Wiggler

Bizy - Lovely scan pic and your bump looks great! Fab news that you can eat more yummy stuff :)

Lucky - That cot is gorgeous!! I love dark wood furniture!

Wild - I hope Sienna has a wonderful day today. Happy Birthday Sienna!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Well monkey boy woke up at 10 to 5 and started banging the wall so bloody loud that it was making the doors shake :( I really hope he is in a better mood today, but so far it doesn't look like it :(

Plan for today to avoid tantrums is the baby bath filled with bubbly water and cups, painting, time in the garden if it isn't too windy, making cupcakes and as much curious george as he wants to watch. Hopefully it will work! Wish me luck :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler- can't believe your up for the day, it's only 9:30pm here!!

Thanks everyone, I can't wait for the dresser to come so I can start washing clothes and blankets.


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, I so wish i could go back to bed, but I'm stuck awake for the day, and I am really not a morning person, I normally stay hiddin in th bedroom until around 7am or I would bite OH's head off :rofl:


----------



## MilosMommy7

32 weeks :D


----------



## Wiggler

Yay Milos!! Not long to go :)

I think this baby is going to be bigger than Dylan was, I can feel arms/legs when baby much clearer than I could with Dylan at this point. Maybe I can just feel more cos its my second baby?? :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, I just found what I want OH to get me for my birthday :)

https://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/images/299-9270257SPA74UC895307M.jpg
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...4417290|Ladies'+bracelet+watches|14417291.htm
Its so pretty :)


----------



## meow951

Wiggler- Glad you didn't find the tea too bad, it was horrible! I may have to experiment with sugar or something. I don't drink any hot drinks so may end up going on the capsules.

Anyone who is thinking about using Evening Primrose Oil. Apparently Starflower Oil does the same thing as EPO but is stronger so that's another option for any ladies who are thinking of trying out some natural options.

Plans for the weekend is working :( but i'll get 3 of the 4 shifts left at work out of the way.

We went to asda yesterday and bought some really cute jeans and checked tops for bubs. They're 6-9 months though so won't need them for a while but he'll look like a mini DH lol Got some cheap knickers for after as well and a bikini top to wear in the pool/bath.

I'm pretty much done now and got everything we need. Still waiting for my cousin to lay the bloody carpet though! I can't get anything in his room yet, it's really annoying.


----------



## Wiggler

I think the RLT would be a lot nicer if it was sweetened.

Yay for only 4 shifts left! Not long until you can rest up and not worry about work for a while :)

Hope your cousin lays the carpet soon :flower:

Well, I've been working on the housework slowly this morning, Dylan is in a better mood today but is stropping at the slightest thing so I can see its going to take a LOOONG time to get everything done. x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Its sooooo quiet in here today :(


----------



## 24/7

Morning!! :D

How are you and Dylan today Wiggler? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies!

Bizy fantastic news hun, and gorgeous bump and scan! Enjoy the yummy food :)

Arghhh who's furniture was it?? baby brain here lol... but it was lovely I like that dark wood!

Meow hope your nursery carpet gets laid soon hun! 

Lisa, we UK girls manage to fill long periods of Mat leave, if you can get paid time off Id take it lol 

Ive been to see the consultant, well what a weird appointment that was. Apparently little fidget is measuring well within the normal range for both abdomen and head, has a predicted birth weight of 7lb - 7lb 3oz sooooo well average, same as Joshua! Doctor also said none of my previous scans or this one suggest damage to the placenta so no risk of a retained placenta (no more than any of you ladies in here anyway) so I do not need to have the drip thingy. My weightloss is a good thing not a bad and he commended me! it was total opposite to how my last appointment went, he was all for discharging me and letting me go to midwife care... and relief just washed over me... mixed with a bag of hormones and I burst out crying lol A student was there and like arghhh she ios getting good news and crying what do i do lol.. bless her! I tried to explain it was just relief, yesterday the lady said he was 'considerably' small, told he is perfectly normal, last appointment I was at risk of this and that, now im ok, it was all just a roller coaster of emotions. The consultant then said he didnt think i was coping very well and now wants to see me at 38 weeks! i told him it was just hormones and worries all coming out because its so good to hear fidget is ok.. but he said he'd rather reassess me and make sure Im coping better, and they want to check the cervix at 38 weeks and if its doing something or other he wants to induce the pregnancy, if its high or something then he'll reassess at 39 weeks. At this point I was confused, but he has made a note for the midwife on tuesday, im trying to deceifer it and I think that he suspects antenatal depression, but honestly I think it was just shear overwhelment and the emotional build up. Never the less will speak to MW on Tues, and see what happens at 38 weeks. But long and short of it.... me and fidget have been given a clean bill of health :)


----------



## Wiggler

Morning 24/7!! We are good, well, he's tired and refusing to nap so in a foul mood and screaming his head off as usual. This time it's cos I refused to let him hit me in the face :dohh: How are you today hun?

new - thats fab news hun!!!! Glad you and baby are doing well, bit of an odd appointment though, sounds like your doc doesn;t understand female emotions :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lol I thought that wiggler.. I was like surely you seen lots of hormonal ladies in here crying, but who knows lol 

Hope Dylan settles down for you soon hun! You looking forward to your long weekend with OH?


----------



## Wiggler

He's asleep now, didn't take long :haha:

Long weekend isn't til next weekend, good thing too really, he has been really annoying me yesterday and this morning, I couldn't cope with him at home for 4 days this weekend :rofl:
I just had a look and realised the silly bugger forgot nappies, I now have to dip into the phone bill money to get some :dohh: I STILL don't know when the DD is being taken out or how much it's going to be so I hope it isn't before tuesday :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh sorry, Im a week early lol Cant you ring BT and ask them when the DD date is lol least you'd know, be nothing worse if it was monday as you'd get charges from your bank, and from BT all for 1 day grrrrr hate banks! lol 

Is it possible for exercise to cause heartburn?? I know how stupid that sounds, but I got it last Thursday and I know i hadnt eaten any of the usual trigger foods/drinks. However speaking to my mum she said maybe it was the diet coke i had had after aquanatal. So had aquanatal last night, and this time only got iced water, and even then drank very little of it but I got heartburn bad again last night! I tried milk but I was violently sick (worked last week lol) so was in the bathroom for a couple of hours wasnt well at all. Now i know yesterday I hardly ate the healthiest of foods, but it was hours and hours after that i got the pain so is very unlikely to be the food. But it started about the exact same time as it did last Thursday, and i havent had it inbetween and Im wondering if the bobbing about in the water that could be causing it or is it just an uncanny coincidence?


----------



## 24/7

Fab news new, so pleased for you. :D

Hubby bought be some yummy gluten free hot dogs, so we have just tucked in before he heads off to work, hopefully my tummy accepts it!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Can't you log in to your account online? Ours says when our bill is going out etc....

Doing too much makes my heartburn worse, it's been much better since I finished work xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hun :) Hope the hotdogs are kind to you :) Are you feeling any better?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going to talk to their live web chat help people later, I hate phoning them, their indian reps aren't too friendly or helpful.

I'm not sure about exercising causing heartburn, I have noticed I will occasionally get heartburn if I overdo it some days though.


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 hows you tummy today?

I logged into MyBT and it just says my next bill is due on 2nd March 2011, no other info, just that one sentence :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

are you sure its not gone out already? its usually on or around that date.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm sure it's not gone out already, been checking my bank every day, its not often there is £300 just sat arund in it :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Feeling better today, but still not too good, but onwards and upwards!! Sam has been bobbing about this morning which makes it all much better xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad you're feeling a bit better hun :)

lol wiggler... dont you get a breakdown of the account so you can go back to 2nd march and all inbewteen. it could be 10 days from that date in which case it will be monday!


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, I thought it might be monday, I just wish they would let me see how much they are taking. I know I'm paying by DD now, but I don't know if thats monthly, quarterly, anything... All I know it thats its Whole Bill Direct Debit. :S 

I suck at this kind of stuff :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Although, if its monthly and they take it monday then thats OK, there is PLENTY to cover it :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Ou next bill is due on 24th March, and it will come out the account on 11th April, and thats the usual time scale for our bill/payment. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol... i would imagine BT vision is monthly, didnt you check your agreement lol


----------



## 24/7

I would think so too new, we have sky for TV which we pay monthly, then internet and phone we pay quarterly. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I didn't really look, I just ordered it online and that was that, all I saw was "whole bill direct debit" :dohh: I am really hoping its monthly, I hate quarterly bills.

I shouldn't be allowed to order stuff or set up DD's, I'm rterrible with this sort of thing :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Oh I do know they have rolled my whole bill into DD now, not just the BT vision


----------



## 24/7

I have just logged in Wiggler, and under the bill date in small writing in the date it goes out of the account, or you can click on view latest bill which also says the date it comes out. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh thats quite a time gap 24! My bill is... oh similar i just dug it out lol.. bill is 4th April, DD is 18th April. No March I mean lol hang on Im confused on 18th March i pay for 3rd march - 4th april lol and calls from february lol.. wow glad i never looked before its given me brain ache lol


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 there is nothing in little writing under by bill date and veiwing the latest bill takes me to the bill I paid in Dec :dohh: 

BT hate me :rofl:

This is a C&P of my bill info from MyBT-

Your latest bill was:£150.89

Bill date - 02 December 10

12 December.

* View your payments
* Manage your payments

Usage since 02 December 10: £85.27

Last updated: 10 March 11 at 22:26

Broadband Talk You've made 246 calls: £85.27 <<< Oh dear :rofl:

Your next bill is due on 02 Mar 11.


----------



## new_to_ttc

well it says 2nd dec, then 12th dec, soooooooooooooo looks like payment date is 10 days after lol.. my calls were £3.46 this month :rofl: u r terrible lol


----------



## 24/7

Mine says this.... 

Your latest bill came to:
£116.22
Bill date - 28 December 10

You don't need to do anything &#8211; we'll take this amount from your bank account on or just after 11 January.


Maybe try the live chat with them, I think I'm out of ideas now. :p xx


----------



## BizyBee

That's great news New! :)

Hope you get the bill sorted, whoever had an issue. Baby brain!

Wiggler, is Dylan having a better day?

Wild, hope Sienna has a great birthday.


----------



## 24/7

My usage.... 

Usage since 24 December 10: 
£0.00
Last updated: 10 March 11 at 22:31

HAHAHAHAHAHA!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

thanks hun, hows you???

wiggler did you have a DD in Dec?? lol I would definitely ask them lol.. u kinda need to know how much and when especially as it ur first payment for BT vision it might be harsh lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'll get onto the live chat soon, Dylan just woke up and doesn't sound happy :rofl: I'll let you know how it goes, thanks for the help ladies!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol well done 24 :) i ring my friend on her mobile so just hope its low lol.. 3.46 is alrighti think lol


----------



## Wiggler

Bizy - he is still a bit stroppy, but he is tired, poor thing.

new - This will be my first DD, I just paid online before


----------



## heyyady

It's 4am here and I just don't have it in me to read the million pages you ladies have posted today! just dropping in to give you a quick update.
Had my scan today, girls look great, but my cervix is shorter (from 2.7 to 2.3 even with bed rest) - passed the NST just fine- but with all the appointments, etc was out running around for 6 1/2 hours- came home, relaxed, went to the hot tub, had dinner, all the while my contractions were increasing. They got to 5 in an hour and I had to go back to the dang hospital! They kept me for 5 hours and gave me a turb shot to calm my uterus down, then finally sent me home. We just got in at 3:30, I'm so tired I feel like I have bricks hanging from my fingers while type. Oh, and we came home to friggin TSUNAMI WARNINGS. Because I'm not stressed enough right now!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww hun, go get some sleep sounds like you had a super heavy day :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Ours is 0 as the home phone doesn't work that well, probably for the best. :p xx


----------



## 24/7

Get to be hey. :hugs: xx


----------



## heyyady

something about having a tsunami warning is keeping me from wanting to sleep
I am just thankful that my godson is home right now and not in Hawaii where he has been living- the tsunami is expected to hit there within the hour and be quite big- they have evacuated Honalulu and all the costal towns
I live about 45 minutes inland in California and WE'RE having warnings-


----------



## 24/7

EEK!! :o Hope it all stays safe for you. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just saw it on our news, the waves look scary! They going to hit hawaii at 1metre high apparently :( I hope it settles down before it causes any more damage xxxx


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey & Lisa- I hope everyhing is OK.. I know you guys have a tsunami warning, I am waiting right now to hear from my friends who live in japan.. so worried.


----------



## heyyady

My friend Moto just checked in- he lives in Tokyo and made it through ok- :)
First waves should be hitting Hawaii now- I have several friends in the islands- most in the Honolulu area


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey- also they say the inland gets more than the coast at first. Because the top of the wave hits the Inland when coast only initially sees 3-5 ft waves. Please be careful and safe.

This is what a friend posted on Youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsWH3-PaImU


----------



## Wiggler

hey - :hugs: :hugs: Hope you're OK

Well, just got off the chat with BT and GREAT news!!! No bill this month, I'm in credit :happydance: Its also a monthly DD so don't have to worry about HUGE mega bills anymore. Now, should I tell OH we have a spare £300 laying about or should I treat myself to something pretty? :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Just share information on a need to know basis.... He doesn't need to know this. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, I could never spend it all on myself, looks like we are going on a HUGE baby shopping spree tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama

Wigler- why dont you get a scan?


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I really want to but I'm going to be strong. I know if I find out the gender I will go out and spend a small fortune on useless pink/blue bits. I did exactly the same with Dylan :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

I love the idea of a scan!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Woo! just been on the Argos website and reserved a moses basket, moses basket sheets, changing bag, steriliser, bouncer and towels for my hospital bag!! Going to have plenty of ££ for if I see something nice in town and so we can do something nice with Dylan :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Wooo!! :D I am just washing my hospital towels and new pyjamas now - Black towels, and dark grey PJ trousers are wilds warning.... :o All to be ironed tomorrow and then will do baby washing, and we are ready to rock and roll!! What moses basket did you get? I'm still trying to decide on one.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3765177.htm

Its so cute!


----------



## 24/7

I like!! :D And not a bear or dog in sight!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'll probably pick up a thin dressing gown and some cheapie jammies from store 21 too, then my hospital bag will be pretty much done :)


----------



## 24/7

I have a little dressing gown too, now to decide how many yucky pads?! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'll probably take 2-3 packs in, just in case I'm kept in overnight. I'd rather have too many than not enough :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:( Dylan keeps stamping his feet on the floor, he's not even doing it hard, but it makes the floor shake and he does it ALL BLOODY DAY! And I know it will sound a lot louder upstairs and downstairs than it does in here, what the hell am I meant to do, I feel like a total bitch for telling him off about it :cry: I'm so bloody scared of the neighbors calling SS again though. :(


----------



## 24/7

Is he doing it for a reason wiggler? :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

No, he just does it. :cry: He can be watching Tv and he is stood there stamping his feet, playing toys and he will stamp his feet. I am so fed up of flinching at every damn sound, and I can hardly even relax when he goes to bed cos I know it won't be long until he wakes up and it will start all over again.


----------



## 24/7

I don't know what to suggest, and as for the neighbours, sound travelling is just an issue of living in a flat. :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

I know, the woman who I am friends with upstairs has a toddler living under her and she can hear him cry/play... everything and she doesn't mind, but I get stuck with the arseholes who call SS and the landlord and make my life a misery cos they don't understand the concept of noise traveling :(


----------



## 24/7

Do you have carpet or woodfloor? xx


----------



## Wiggler

we have carpet in every room apart from the kitchen/bathroom and our bedroom. We only have underlay in the hallyway and that doesn't make a difference to the noise, the flats are really poorly built. I thought about ripping up all the carpet and buying really really good soft underlay and carpet that would absorb it better, but I don;t think it would make much of a difference


----------



## 24/7

Ours is a new build with a very thick underlay, and you don't hear anything at all, but not sure if thats the carpet or the build.... If its HA, which I think you said it was, both probably make it worse. :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

Yea its HA :( 

This building is awful though, you only have to have a heavy footed person walk across the lounge and the whole floor shakes as if you are jumping up and down and the noise it makes is so loud :(


----------



## 24/7

Sounds like my MIL's house, which is also HA. :( xx


----------



## 24/7

Some dinner ideas for you Wiggler.... https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/sol/value/value.jsp?pageRef=Meal-planner.page xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I think my nerves will calm down when the weather warms up, we will be out most of the day, even if its just in the garden, but while we can't get out much I'm just finding it really hard. Them upstairs have a lot to answer for. The stress of all this is making me and OH ill and has pretty much torn our relationship apart :( I really hope we can get a move soon, I don't know how much longer we can stay in this flat for without either our health suffering or us breaking up :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

thanks 24/7 - them meals look delish!! Going to have to go to sainsbury's methinks. :)


----------



## 24/7

I really don't know what to suggest, aside from things that mean spending alot of money on someone elses property, which definately isn't the answer!! I really do think things will change when Dylan starts nursery - Is there a SS centre near you at all? xx


----------



## Wiggler

yea, its at the nursery we want to send Dylan too, but its a really long walk and it does my pelvis in to walk that far and back, so can't really go there until after bubs is born :(


----------



## 24/7

Ah, not so good. :( I really don't know what to suggest. :( Is there any soft play or anything like that? Swimming, that would be good for you too in the water, errrr library? Probably all too far away though. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Nopes, this town sucks for stuff to do, the big town near where my mum lives is great though, loads of stuff for young kids to do, soft play, the beach, a big outdoor pool, outdoor soft play, miniture railway etc etc, all there is here is a manky swimming pool and parks where scumbags like to let their dogs crap all over the grass and kids areas :(


----------



## Wiggler

We will probably be spending 1-2 weekends a month with my mum in summer so plenty to do to keep Dylan occupied :)


----------



## 24/7

Can you ask to move to where your Mum is? Or go onto the house swap website and see if you can do a swap? Or even a swap in your area on that website? xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm on swap websites, and I spend ages going through and when I see a place that we would love, and where it says the other poeple would be interested in a place like ours we ring up and when they hear its on this estate and has no bath they don't want it. 

We are going to try again with the landlord and see what they can do to help us, and OH is going to the council next tuesday to see if they can give us any more help.

I'm hoping things will ease up with the neighbors soon, they haven't banged down in a few days, if they stop doing that we can all relax again :)


----------



## 24/7

Oh. :( I can see the appeal of a bath, well to people with children, I always shower. :p 

Someone will want it eventually, surely it must be abit cheaper minus bath and its location?

Hopefully it will pass, they will get bored. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, its more expensive to live in this flat than to live in one of the 3 bed houses across the road (they are £15pw cheaper) :dohh: I don't get it at all. 

I would love to live somewhere with a bath, a nice relaxing little haven for me, and its more fun to bath Dylan than it is to shower him :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

How odd?! You would think a house would be more?! 

I'm not a bath fan, only ever have one if I get in from being outside at work and am super cold. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Last time I had a bath was in hospital a few hours after Dylan was born :haha: Although we have a shower chair here so I can be lazy and sit down while I shower. :rofl:

I'm trying not to rush over to Dylan at every sound he makes (the ones that I know will piss the neighbors off anyways) cos I know that makes him do it more. It's sooo hard. I'm hoping after a few days he will calm it down. Fingers crossed. 
Now to find a magic way to get him to stop kicking the walls at 5am :rofl:

I will be brave and have this sorted by the time baby comes :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

hiya again :) I fell asleep on you guys earlier woops lolol 

Ive had words with Joshua today muwahahahaha I can see what maybe is the problem in school lol.... so he got a bit of a talking to, not a major one he is happy and playing now, but a serious dont make mummy put rules in place one lol I doubt it went in, but I'll reinforce it for a couple of days, there is a time and place to be silly, and its not school and its not out on the streets. I think maybe some of it is my fault lol, at home there is a line, so long as he doesnt cross it then he is free to do as he pleases, but i think its starting to spill out into school etc now oops! so Ive threatened him with house rules and quiet time.. oooooo he wont be used to that pmsl so hopefully he'll be good in school. Although the teacher hasnt complained again, i just saw for myself today him charging round the school and then shouting down the street lol.. sod!

How did the hotdogs settle 24?

Hopeful hope your friend in japan is ok!

Hey good to hear your friend in Tokyo is ok! Hope you're ok!

Wiggler good news on the BT bill!! sheets etc are cheaper in matalan, if you have one near you. Or even looking at Argos they better value in Tesco because least at same price you get 3 for 2. Cute moses basket though!!! Have you already got a stand?


----------



## 24/7

Black towels may have been a mistake - Despite lots of washes, they are leaving black fluff everywhere.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler i know exactly what its like to have a noisey child lol although joshua's is his gob not his feet lol BUT dare anyone tell me he cant be a child and play in his on house and wow it would be the last time they attempt to cross this mummy!! In his own house he should be free to be the child he wants to be. If YOU cant tolerate thats different, but neighbours, landlords... f*ck them all hun... I'd like to see environment health come in and decibell your child!!!!! papers would have a field day!! Give them an option, he either has his fun in the house does what he wants to do, or you let him run round the corridors to let off steam! pfffttttt muppets!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I figured it didnt matter what colour the towels were as they'd not make it into the airing cupboard after anyways lol... Ive got pink towels for the hospital ha ha Go me!! lol And purple Pj bottoms, thought those best be dark lol


----------



## Wiggler

yea, got a stand already, its next to the bed waiting for a moses basket to go on top of it :)

Oooh, Tesco are far cheaper for moses baskets sheets, thanks hun, will get them from there instead :)


----------



## 24/7

Think I will just take my usual towels which are cream, and send OH home to wash them, I don't want to be covered in blaxk fluff. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks new, I know you are right, but the fear of them calling SS again has got me so on edge. I never used to have a problem with him stamping his feet or anything like that (I did and still do have a problem ith the wall banging at 5am though) then all this kicked off and its like someone flicked a switch turning me into a nervous wreck every time he makes a noise. I really hope their kid is a little shit who they can't bloody control, who keeps them up all night and embarrasses them in public, and I REALLY hope someone calls SS on THEM one day, and see how they like it (I wouldn't call SS though, its low and a scummy thing to do unless I suspected the kid was in danger)!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

They are the same price, but on 3 for 2 in tesco, so you could get 3 packets or maybe blankets etc instead you can mix and match all the sheets and blankets :)

Id have still had the private scan hun! £300 'spare'ish money sat there, right when you really getting to your tether about the gender, and also right when you on the last chance with dates etc... its fate hun you should consider it :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm getting dark purple towels, they are gorgeous!! I have never bought towels from Argos before though so not sure what they will be like


----------



## 24/7

Hopefully not as fluffy as Primark ones. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

The more they ring SS and the more they come see you have no problems the worse it will look for them! It may even get you a slight advantage on the moving front as they'll see its just harrassment and nothing more! Kids are kids hun, they make a noise, they make a mess and they dont care! Thats how they should be!


----------



## Wiggler

new, i know i am really considering it, but £90 just to find out baby's gender is a lot of money, especially as I will be finding out in less than 8 weeks anyways, I am going to have a good think about it, and might even pop into the scanning place if they are open tomorrow :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl mine are from matalan - you know i really dislike that shop pmsl.. Im not sure how or why I ended up there and with so much stuff for baby pmsl

Wiggler I got towels from Argos for my bathroom, they were a colour match for the blinds etc lol... I didnt think they'd be very nice so they were intended for display only in the bathroom lol... but they are soft, and dont bobble or leave fluff everywhere and wash great too. They werent purple though, they were ermmmm also pink :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I suppose its a good thing the lady downstairs is half deaf, Dylan is going to give us hell over the weekend where we aren't running to him every time he makes a noise :haha: 

I'm going to buy myself some hobby stuff tomorrow to relax me, I am wound so tight at the moment and having something nice that i can enjoy will be great. Not sure what to get though, I think there is a craft shop nearby, I'll have to check it out.

I was weak yesterday and gave in with the milk, I think we need to get the banging out of the way first, then deal with the milk.


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh new, thanks, I'm getting the colour match ones too. They are so pretty and purple. 

OH is not amused that the bedroom is going to be cream, black and purple with "girly' pics of flowers on the walls when I am done with it :rofl: I told him that black was to butch it up for him :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol oh well tough :haha: he's a man he can deal with it!

Are either you ladies experiencing any problems with your mouth? Way before Christmas I started getting what I can only discribe as 'burnt tongue' sensation, like when you drink hot vimto too hot lol I assumed I had eaten something hot and thought no more, but its never gone away, and in the mornings now I wake up with my tongue soooo dry its bleeding. Mum said probably dehydration, so Ive up'd my drinks and drink through the night too but it hasnt prevented it. Now Ive noticed a hard lump on my tongue. Its not an ulcer, not stinging or hurting in any way its barely even visable, unless you touch it then its a hard pea sized lump. I read somewhere that burnt tongue is often an iron dificencey, but MW checked that and its perfectly fine, really good levels so its not that, but Im not sure if I should see a doctor or ride it out to see if its a pregnancy thing!


----------



## Wiggler

I've noticed my tongue gets really really sore really easily, if I'm even the slightest bit dehydrated it feels like I have been licking a cactus :rofl:

I would go get checked out hun, better to be overcautious about this stuff :)


----------



## wild2011

had an amazing day with my baby 2 today omg! not caught up yet, am wacked and busy punishing dh (yes he finally made it home) lol glad my little princess has had a wonderful day and ive ordered my car seat and mattresses today week till delivery and im officially ready except ne bargains i find lol


----------



## Wiggler

Glad you and Sienna had a lovely day today hun, and glad your hubby is back, I hope he is grovelling!!


----------



## wild2011

too damn right he is, :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I am new, and cracked lips. :(:(

Anyone got any experience with Sainsburys maternity pads? I need more but the price of MC ones is abit steep to just bleed on. :p

Glad you had a good day wild. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay!! Hiya wild and a very happy birthday to Sienna! Glad she and you had a lovely day... and I hope the punishment is well fitting for DH! least he is home!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Im not going to worry too much then if both of you have similar things, yes I got cracked lips too... I wake up covered in blood in a morning :( urghh!! Joys of preganncy i guess!!

Ive no experience with Sainsburys ones hun but I have Asdas, and I believe they are really good. You'll be changing them that often I doubt they'll be on long enough to cause any discomfort. You can always switch to a better brand if you feel its necessary when the bleeding slows down and you're changing them less frequent.


----------



## Wiggler

I used MC ones for 3 days then switched onto the nighttime heavy flow normal pads.

I have a coldsore :( I am sooo not appreciating the herpes outbreak on my face :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

never had a coldsore! Joshua always gets them I freak out everytime because its not safe for me to get one while pregnant. i dont know why he has them and I never have lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, thats like my OH, Me and Dylan have had them, but he never gets them. I hate them, they are skanky and gross!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Fudge! Forgot to wash my hair lol I didnt dry it after aquanatal last night so its sooooooooooooooo out of control today pmsl I wont have time now just cooking dinner Joshua has karate at 6! Drat! This is what happens when you spend the day sleeping :rofl: lazy arse i am!


----------



## 24/7

I'll get some tomorrow from Sainsburys then. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

They should be ok hun!


----------



## wild2011

i got some epo today, buy one and another for 1p lol

sienna has a baby that u take its dummy out and it cries, she keeps purposly taking it out ehn kissing baby and cuddling him to stop him crying bless, we got her a boy one, :) she also alsking for biscuits for baby then eating them herself and placing crumbs on baby haHhh


----------



## Wiggler

Aww thats is tooooo cute!!!!

Well, ignoring the stamping has one major success so far, he was stamping and screaming and pointing into the kitchen, I had NO idea what he wanted, so asked him nicely to use his big boy words, and he gave me his fruit shoot bottle and asked for some more milk :happydance: I gave him lots of praise and cuddles like I always do and he gave me a kiss. It was a really nice moment. There has been lots of tantrums though, he tried to throw himself off the sofa headfirst a few times and kicked the front door lots :dohh: Hopefully we will be over the worst of it by monday :)

Now ladies, I am going to treat myself to some lovely hobby stuff tomorrow, but not sure what to get... any ideas?


----------



## mum2beee

I just noticed that I am not on that board ;-( Can I be added please
Due date is 7th May with a little boy. x
:thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

:wave: Hiya mum2beee!! :flower:


----------



## 24/7

Sienna is very smart, at just two she knows we always blame boys!! :D

What sort of hobby would you like wiggler? xx


----------



## mum2beee

Wiggler said:


> :wave: Hiya mum2beee!! :flower:


Helloooo I'm actually Assia from the Facebook May mummies group LOL! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Hmm, i'm not too sure. Just something fairly cheap and relaxing that can occupy me for ages. I'd like it if I could use my hobby to make stuff for Dylan and bubs too. Wow, I really don't think that narrows it down much :rofl:

Yum, going to have mac and cheese for dinner again, I can't be bothered to cook so having the tinned variety today, not as good as what I make, but still really nice :)


----------



## 24/7

We do puzzles. :D xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Wild- I hope Sienna is having a great birthday! 

So i finally heard from my friends in tokyo, everyone is ok. One of my friends had just flow in from Bali and was walking in his door from being on vacation for the last 2 weeks when the earthquake hit, what a welcome home gift. My other friend just moved there from NY and was in the shower when it started and had never been in an earthquake and had no idea what was going when the wall in her shower started cracking and everything shaking. Effing scary


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - That sounds terriying!! Glad your friends are OK

Bubs is pushing against my ribs AND pelvis, OMG how long is this baby?!?!


----------



## hopefulmama

Went to the doctor today, everything is perfect thank god. My actual doctor was happy i questioned about the 3hr and refuse it because i def DIDN'T need to take the test. She also gave me her direct email and cell # so i don't have to deal with bitchy nurse lady i hate. 

In a wayyy better mood about the office now. She's a new doctor in the practice from NY so she's more on my wave length.


----------



## 24/7

Fab news hopeful. :D

How was macaroni cheese wiggler? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Glad everything went well hun :)


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - it was one of the most delish things I have ever eaten, I am in the middle of such an intense mac and cheese craving its unreal!! I am deffo making up a big batch of homemade mac and cheese tomorrow, I'll probably freeze some for after bubs is born, but after that I'm going to stuff my face!!

Hows your tummy feeling now? x x x


----------



## 24/7

I crave it so much too, just wish I could have some. :( Oddly I'm craving tinned ravioli too, gah!! But my hot dog helped my craving for a little while, just not long enough!!

Stomach is feeling abit better, feeling abit sicky tonight and heartburny, and very tired, but hopefully tomorrow will be better. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Tinned ravioli? I do not envy you :haha:
I hope you feel better tomorrow hun :hugs: 

I am so excited about getting the baby bits tomorrow!! It'll be nice to have a day in town too, Also going to feed the ducks at the canal and see the bird enclosure at the big park in town, Dylan will love it, I'm hoping I don't go overboard with the spending though, I really want to go to the car boot on sunday, but knowing me i will spend every last penny tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

I don't know why I want it?! But I doooo!! :D Infact I crave all fresh filled pasta too, especially spinach and ricotta, mushroom and beef, ARGH!!

Whats on the list for tomorrows shopping? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

hopeful Im glad your friends are ok! Great news about the doctor, glad things are going well :)

Wild sienna sounds sooooooooooooooo cute!! Glad she had a lovely day xxxxx

Joshua just had karate, and he's had a different instructor this week, one he doesnt usually gel with lol.. anyways this instructor told him he has gone from very good to exceptional in the week he has spent with him!! I was sooooooooooooooo proud :) He's been working super hard he has his grading in 2 weeks and assessment this weekend so it was a boost he loved :)

Ive got a 2nd lump on my tongue now, but they both quite visible so assume over the weekend they'll blister into ulcers... nice!!! lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I ate LOADS of tinned raviolli in the earlier weeks pmsl now I have a cupboard full and totally gone off it lolol


----------



## 24/7

No fair new, I wish I could just have one day to eat all my cravings!! :p

Well done Joshua!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Spinach and ricotta filled pasta sounds heavenly!! Mmmm :)

Moses basket, steriliser, bouncer, changing bag, towels and something for me so I can relax and take my mind off everything - if I see something that catches my eye. Maybe getting some jammies and a thin dressing gown too. I'm putting £30 aside for the car boot on sunday and hoping to get Dylan some toys and maybe some bits for the baby too if there is some nice bargains :)
Oh, can't forget ice lollies either, I spend half the day feeling like I'm going to melt! It's horrible :(


----------



## Wiggler

Aww well done Joshua!! What colour belt will he be on after his grading? x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww hun!! :hugs: cravings arent all they cracked up to be xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww he is going for his Orange tabs, he'd like his green but he has to get 7s across the board for that and thats some achievement and not very easy to get so we'll see in 2 weeks lol


----------



## 24/7

I've been craving all the pasta things since my BFP and they still won't go. :p Wiggler the pasta is from Sainsburys too, and perfect with some tomato and basil sauce and garlic stick.... *drools* xx


----------



## 24/7

Sounds like a good list wiggler - Which steriliser are you getting? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

pasta is a bugger on the hips 24 you better without hun :) xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

I'll be here cheering him on!

Thought I would let you know another hugely proud mummy moment I had before dinner, OH and Dylan went to the shop twice earlier (would have been once but OH forgot something) and both times Dylan refused his pushchair, he refused to walk the first trip out but walked the whole way there and back the second time :happydance: 
I'm so proud of him, he has been refusing to walk when we are out for a few months now!


----------



## 24/7

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp?bmUID=1299875564399 Lots of others too, YUMMY!!

Well done Dylan too, fab day for the boys in here!! xx


----------



## 24/7

I'll keep telling myself that new - Any dinner ideas for my food shop tomorrow girls? xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm getting the Tommee Tippee electric one, I used TT closer to nature bottles last time and they are fab, so will be using them again this time for when I express or if I switch to formula. And I've already got the matching bottle warmer :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

sounds like he is coming on in leaps and bounds hun xxxxx


----------



## 24/7

I have all TT too, steriliser, bottles, warmer and it looks fab!! :D Six bottles is enough isn't it? Then I can sterilise six, make up put in fridge and repeat.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

6 bottles is more than enough, we had 5 or 6 and never ran out :)


----------



## Wiggler

have you got the electric steri or the microwave one?


----------



## new_to_ttc

dinner ideas hmmm.... im fancying chilli, its going to be a cold weekend so warm comfort foods might be nice :) think we're going out for dinner sunday, not sure where joshua will probably pick a cavery in a little place up the road lol


----------



## 24/7

We have electric, we got it half price at MC.... https://www.mothercare.com/Tommee-T...041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5 

I don't like the microwave, so got electic and the warmer. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i was an Avent mummy lolol


----------



## Wiggler

The weather is gettinng chilly in the evenings so how about a nice warming stew?


----------



## 24/7

Chilli sounds nice, but I might do it with chicken breasts instead as have gone off mince.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

I had the microwave one last time, it was great but I kept burning my fingers trying to get it out of the microwave :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh wiggler do u have a mothercare? thats a bargin!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

have u tried chilli with turkey mince??? soooooooooooooo low fat but really tastey :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm getting this one https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...t_14417596|Baby+feeding+products|14417597.htm

Its cheaper


----------



## 24/7

I've never used turkey mince.... Is it chewy like beef?

I've never seen the mini electric one before, how much fits in it? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh better bargin!! lol

no i find turkey mince a lot more tender and delicate on the pallet. i rarely use beef now!


----------



## 24/7

I'll have a look then, thanks new. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

no worries, hope its not disappointing for you xx


----------



## 24/7

I just dont like beef as its chewy and fatty, so it should be ok. :D
Do you have to brown it like you would beef? xx


----------



## Wiggler

thhis is the info 

* Does not use chemicals.
* Will sterilise up to 6 standard bottles, 6 gripper bottles or 6 wide neck bottles.
* Sterilisation cycle takes 5 minutes.
* Automatic switch off.
* Easily dismantled for cleaning.
* Includes tongs, 1 x 150ml Closer to Nature bottle, bottle and teat brush with slow teat, bottle brush and teat tongs.

I am not amused, I knocked the stupid moniter cable out, put it back in and now my screen is HUGE!! GRRR, my attempts to fix it are so far not working, need to play a bit more :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah, well it goes white lol keep it moving though it isnt full of water and fat like beef so needs slow browning and plenty of movement :) it is considerably less fat and calories xx


----------



## 24/7

It fits the same as mine the wiggler, just smaller - COOL!! :D

I am really liking the sound of the mince now new. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i put it in everything lol... turkey chilli, turkey cottage pie, turkey spagg bol lololol its no wonder im getting leaner lol


----------



## mummy3

Hi guys, trying to catch up between pumping and cuddles:cloud9:

I'm about 20 pages down, Lisa I'd take the time off:thumbup:

New, omg what great news with the consultant:happydance: and I think you're perfectly right to cry, I would! Is he a man hun? They don't know the first thing about hormones:winkwink:

Bizy, love love love your bump

Eilidh is doing amazing, she's put on 2oz, she's got clothes on, in a crib now with no heater as she can regulate her temp, her mask is off and shes completely breathing with no assistance and this morning she took a little breastfeed (unheard of in a baby so young!):happydance: Soon as she can feed totally without some help she will get home.


----------



## 24/7

Fab news mummy!! :D Cant wait for a pic update!! :D xx


----------



## 24/7

New, I love healthy, so I hope I like it!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww mummy amazing news :) she sounds like she is doing fantastic!

yes consultant was a man lol


----------



## Wiggler

New that turkey sounds amazing!!

Mummy - Yay!!! she is doing amazingly!!! Can't wait to see more piccies!

Got the screen fixed, grr that was annoying. I restarted the computer and the screen veiw was even worse, about 10 cm wide! :dohh: I hate this netbook :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

EEK!! I was laying on my side and my bump slipped between two sofa cushions, it felt funny so sat up and Sam was completely to the left, round to my side, and my stomach was completely flat, except the very far left and my side was bulging - It looks disgusting!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: he's exploring already!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lolol awwwwwww ive got a huge bruise on mt left hip from lying on my side so much, fidget likes it though lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

mummy - great news! :thumbup:

i cant believe so many people are having their babies so early. on another site 2 of the ladies have had their babies already (one is a set of twins). and about 3 of them have already had to have pre-term labor stopped. it's only March. these babies need to learn some patience. lol


----------



## 24/7

I didn't see my Mum for a week, and she was suprised by my baby explosion, so your right wiggler. :p Sam doesn't like me laying down, he starts doing what feels like scratching in my left hip!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh that reminds me, my bump is HUUUUGE now, going to take a bumpy pic this weekend to show you all :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

babies dont do patience lol 

i made arrangements for joshua to be looked after on 14th april... less than 5 weeks omg


----------



## Wiggler

I was really worried that with all thats happened with my brother my mum wouldn't be able to have Dylan when bubs is due, cos there was some major concerns he would need surgery, but talked to her earlier and he doesn't need surgery!! so she can deffo have him!! She is also going to have him in a week or so when my bro's appointments calm down a bit so i can catch up on sleep and destress.


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh thats good :) my friend isnt available on 22nd april.. that is making me nervous because if im not ready on the 14th, they are looking at inducing on 21st lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no! Is there anyone else who could look after him?


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh yeah something will work out lol.. just makes things up in arms lolol but any time april i can get my parents here so if they start on the 21st, then mum will be here by end if the day and can have joshua on 22nd lol ... i hope lol


----------



## Wiggler

My mum has been warned that any signs of labour starting soon and she has to come collect Dylan, or if I actually go into labour she has to come straight up, although I would prefer if he didn't see me in labour, I don't want him to see me in pain. I stubbed my toe the other day, it bloody hurt and I ended up with my eyes watering and dylan got really upset.


----------



## Wiggler

which reminds me, I really should pack his bag soon, no point packing my bag ready if Dylans isn't ready too :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol all our bags are packed :) I think Joshua will be ok with early labour while I get things sorted.


----------



## Wiggler

Even though Dylan has been a monster the past few days I am really looking forward to being a mummy of 2. Even though its going to be soooooo hard at times I can't wait to see them grow up together, and if Dylan treats the baby anything like the way he treats his Laa-Laa then they are going to get on fine :)


----------



## Soph22

Hi all-
couldn't catch up on all the pages. 
So glad to hear you and little one are doing alright, Mummy!

I'm on bed rest!:cry: Had to go into the hospital on Wed. night with contractions. Apparently it wasn't progressing to preterm labor, thank goodness, but doc still put me on bed rest for a week. My mom is here visiting, not a fun visit for her, but very helpful for me! I'm on day 2 of it and just grateful/hopeful that I only have to be on bed rest for the week and not the rest of the time!

Still feeling lots of twinges in the bump and not feeling well. Wed. night involved tons of violent vomiting along w/ the contractions- what's that about?


----------



## Wiggler

Aww soph, I hope everything calms down for you, and you are releived from bedrest soon :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: Soph. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, I have just remembered what I should buy tomorrow... a cheapie digital camera. I've been meaning to get one since Dylan broke our last digi. It'll be nice to have a camera again :)


----------



## lisaf

mummy - thanks! I still have to reconcile wanting close to 4 weeks off before with what my work needs out of me before April 4th, lol... but I think I can definitely push for 3 weeks! Glad to hear your LO is doing so good!!!

hopeful - I'm SOOOO happy your actual doctor is on the same page as you! I hate nurses who think they know everything (but then again, I hate ones who won't tell me anything without checking with the doctor first, lol). You must be so relieved that you don't have to fight with your own doctor over that test!

Soph - So sorry!!! :( Bedrest must be so boring unless you have someone there to fetch and carry things for you to keep you entertained!

Hey to everyone else! Not ignoring you, just hard to keep up with all the topics you touch on when I have to step away and do real work!! :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Make sure you get a good deal wiggler. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'll probably pick up a little £25 one, and get a better one once all the baby stuff is out of the way, we paid some bills and only got £200 left so want to make it stretch as far as possible


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: soph!! Least its only a week, and it is best for baby! Hope it passes and the contractions slow down for you. Not sure about the sickiness cant say i was sick when in labour with Joshua, but I guess each persons experiences are different.

hey Lisa, hope you do get that time off. i was replying to you earlier saying us UK girls manage to fill long periods of time, Im sure 3 weeks would be easily fillable and not too boring lol


----------



## Wiggler

Gah! was looking at cheapie cameras and slowly started heading towards the £200 camera's, naughty wiggler!! Hehe, I just have to remind myself that we won't be using the cheapo for long.


----------



## 24/7

One in argos down from 199 to 60 ;) xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild I forgot to ask you earlier... what strength EPO did you buy? how much are you supposed to take?


----------



## Wiggler

Can't afford that, after baby stuff we still need to pick up some food shopping. Hopefully its still on offer at the end of April, thats a great deal! :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

i still have no idea who is gonna wtch Milo. it just depends on when i go into labor, or if i have to be scheduled.


----------



## heyyady

Ok- I went back and read 30 pages- anything beyond that is just going to have to stay a mystery to me! :rofl:

Mummy- So glad to hear she's doing so well! :dance: New pictures, please! 

Wiggler- A camera is a must :) and going to feed the ducks sounds lovely- I save bread crusts all winter long for the new ducklings in the spring, but now can't go :( I think I'll give the bag to the neighbors with kids...

New- I've been having the same issues with my tongue and thought maybe it was a side effect from the medications I'm on...now I'm not so sure... will have to do some research on that one.
Also- I LOVE ground turkey! cumin is the best spice in the world with turkey, and I make BOMB turkey burgers with fresh minced garlic and an egg mixed in with the turkey meat and then wrapped around fresh basil leaves- YUMMM

Hopeful- glad you're friends are ok- I'm still waiting on a school mate that lives there-

Wild good to here the wayward DH finally made his way back- remember: GLUE GUN

I'm not sure what to do with Bethy when I go in- at this point it's inevitable that I'll be admitted at some point before I deliver. She's 14 and yet I don't want her just here by herself, as Hubby works really late. I also don't want to displace her from her home as she's having enough being replaced feelings with the twins coming. (she was perfectly happy being the baby and the ONLY girl, my sister has all boys...) 

Anyone else I missed, I'm sorry- Just can't remember it all, so :hi: and :flasher: !


----------



## lisaf

Can the 14yr old plan a slumber party at a friends house when you go to the hospital? That way its also fun for her and not just a feeling of being replaced?


----------



## heyyady

Well, since we're possibly talking about WEEKS here ( I meant they'll admit me on hospital bed rest at some point) I think that may be a little long for a slumber party! 

And Hubby will still be working- he's taking time after the girls come, but we can't afford it before- Maybe I'll have my son or godson come stay...


----------



## lisaf

ahhh, lol.. yeah weeks would be out of the question unless it was a VERY good and generous friend :haha:


I'm trying to think of a good 2nd anniversary present for my DH... I like to stick to the traditional gift things (for as long as I can, lol!) ... last year was paper so I got him this really neat print of the night sky with the constellations where they were on the night we got married. This year its the 'cotton' anniversary. So far all I can come up with is a bathrobe.. kind of boring.. hmmm... any suggestions?


----------



## heyyady

Get him a robe, a set of plush sheets (you know 800 thread count, etc) and a pair of cute boxers- tell him your theme is spending the day in bed ;) 

Whooo hooo! I FINALLY found the Dr Who Christmas Special online!!! I was too sick when it aired to watch it and haven't been able to find it! Good thing Hubby is of at MILs for dinner- I'd just be ignoring him anyway! :lol:


----------



## BizyBee

Mummy, glad everything is going well. Can't wait to see new pics. 

Hi everyone! I hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## lisaf

lol, well I may just get him a nice robe... we haven't been up for a 'day in bed' for a few months now :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies!! 

I had a terrible nights sleep, OH thought it would be fun to pretty much hog the whole bed :growlmad: Dylan slept though though and only woke up 10 mins ago which is great!!

Baby shopping today :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait to get it all! Going to have to dose myself up on painkillers before we go though as my pelvis is really sore from trying to get comfy in the teeny space OH left me :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

lol Wiggler, I always know its time for me to go to bed when I see you come back on :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone know any ways to take down swelling? One of OH's cheeks has ballooned, he looks a bit like a lopsided chipmunk :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Swelling from what?


----------



## Wiggler

No idea...


----------



## heyyady

Does he have any bite marks on his face? Swelling that much doesn't come from nowhere...


----------



## wild2011

so weve established wiggler must have bitten him :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Nopes, nothing like that. I was thinking it could be from his mouth as this has happened before from a tooth abcess, but his mouth isn't hurting him. If the swelling and pain hasn't eased up by tonight I'm going to send him to the out of hours doctor.


----------



## Wiggler

eww wild, I like good food :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:lol: hey re the glue gun - :haha:

wiggler have a great day shopping, 

mummy- so glad she is doing so well, what a clever little girl u have already... xx

new- will grab them and find out the strength now i got the only ones they had in hb, lol urmm got 2 bottles full too as one cost 1p not sure how many ill need so will work it out and if i wont need it all, theres may be a bottle of them going spare for £1.50... cos cost me £2.99 for one pack. checking how many to take and when to start now tho xx

on other news- my friend has got a childminder to start Monday, so im off the hook, thou she's only paying her wat she paid me and after a weke or so she slips into the habbit of expecting me to provide food - which results in me really urning nothing at all ,s o i have a feeling she'll be back begging for me to have them in a few weeks, not going to though, they are really irritating children :rofl: make mine seem perfect, im looing forward to the peace and less mess tbh. :wohoo: cos i dont have them coming anymore i will get my pram out the cuboard next week ready for the car seat arrival and i sharnt be packing it away Again yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy so excited :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Yay!! great news hun!


----------



## wild2011

u know when u do someone a favour but i feel like ur being taken advantage of, and that u dont feel able to go back on what u said u d do, so im so releaved she found sum1 else, she offered for me to have them another 2 weeks for the money but it wasnt worth it, i spend that much feeding them, and not to mention replacing all the girls toys they break.


----------



## 24/7

Glad peace will be restored soon wild!! :D 

No suggestions re OH faces, except maybe a nice drink out when shopping, hahaha!! :p xx


----------



## 24/7

Oh and the black towels are off, made OH test one last night and he looked like a gorilla afterwards and the bathroom is now covered in black fluff.... xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:

ive got black hand towels i got for my downstairs loo, to match colour scheme, needless to say ive re-decorarted and now have lime green ones :rofl: i need to stop changing colours so often, i now have towels coming out my ear holes


----------



## Wiggler

Woo, just getting ready then heading off into town, I hope my pelvis holds up ok, its bloody sore. I'll be back later to post piccies of the new baby stuff x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :)

:happydance: 33 weeks!!!! 

My tongue is popping up lumps all over its really quite unpleasant, not sore, but I can feel them. Might have to pop to the local chemist see if there is anything except a salt wash he can recommend!

Where did you find them on offer Wild (the EPO lol) I bought some when I got the RL but they quite a high strength I think (i wasnt aware of that at the time lol).

I slept on the damm sofa again last night grrrrrr I really have got to stop doing that!! 

Hey - hope you hear from your friend very soon. 

Wiggler enjoy your shopping and no idea about OHs mouth, has he eaten something he may be allergic to?

:rofl: @ 24s gorilla DH lol


----------



## stardust22

Just popping in to say congratulations to mummy with the first baby in may Blossoms.

I still check in from time to time to see how you are all progressing. As you may remember, I was in here but sadly miscarried, I have also had a 4th one on january but got a bfp yesterday, praying its 5th time lucky :cry:

Anyway, looking forward to seeing all your baby announcements and photos in due course.

Lots of Love
xxx


----------



## heyyady

Ok- question- I have had absolutely zero discharge my whole pregnancy- and considering I lost a set of twins last summer, believe me I check. A lot. 
I was in the hospital last night where they did a TTN swab to see if I'm going to deliver in the next two weeks, it was negative.
I had a cervical scan yesterday morning and it was 2.3
I'm still contracting- but no more that 2 an hour, mostly one an hour to hour and fifteen. 
the contractions are pretty strong though- I have a hard time carrying on a conversation through them now.

So my question is this. I have a tiny amount of spotting in my jammie bottoms. It's bright red and there seriously is enough to maybe cover the eraser on a pencil if it was all together. I then wiped and wiped and there is NO sign of spotting on the tissue- So what the hell is going on???


----------



## wild2011

id get them to check u hun, wen i have any spotting i go get checked. x


----------



## wild2011

500mg hun holland and barret in the 1p sale, most items buy get antoehr for 1p lol.

urmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ive got my pram out, so much for waiting till next week lol


----------



## wild2011

the birthday gurl having her breakfast in town, and my pram in the flesh, ive been playing all morning hahah x
 



Attached Files:







bfdaygirl1.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 4









bfdaygirl2.jpg
File size: 59.5 KB
Views: 1









play1.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 2









play22.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wild2011

stardust congrats and all the best, make this a sticky hun x


----------



## 24/7

Good luck stardust!! :hugs:

Black towel fluff situation now resolved, as took all the hospital bag stuff that was covered in fluffs to my Mums to spin in her tumble drier. :p Have just tried it all on post tumble and it still fits, phew!! I was starting to worry I was being abit hopeful buying a size 8 normal clothes, but all seems well. :D

Now to start cleaning so I can defluff the lounge and bathrooms that are also covered in black!! All for some cheapo towels I have no binned. :p

Wiggler, Sienna looks very happy. :D And love the pram!! xx


----------



## wild2011

ty xxx


----------



## 24/7

This perfect housewife lark is tiring!! :p

Can't be bothered to go food shopping, so hotdogs for dinner tonight. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:
dont blame you!

new- 34 weeks plus 2 500mg tablets a day, than 38 weeks plus u can take more, or stick on ein ur vag to disolve overnight lol. NICE lol


----------



## 24/7

Sadly after the hotdogs we are out of anything that can make a meal except a box of rice, so I may have to go tomorrow, nooooooo!! :p

I'm going to head to H&B tomorrow or monday and stock up on these pills. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Star :dust: for you hun I really hope this is a sticky one for you!!! Please come back and keep us up to date :hugs: xxxx

Wild your birthday princess is adorable!!!! How grown up does she look bless her! Loving your pram, you're making me want to get mine out lol Ive resisted all temptation so far lol

24 have fun getting the fluff off, you'll be at it for weeks lol Everywhere you turn another bit will show itself lol

Wild ty for the EPO stuff, I think i have a H&B on the high street here (lol with all the other 3 or 4 shops lol). The ones Ive got are 1300mg :rofl: I thought they sounded a tad high lol Although I suppose it depends how many a day you need to take lol


----------



## 24/7

Don't put horrible fluff thoughts in my head new, it really has stressed by pregnant head out. :p 

Oh and horror of horrors, I sneezed earlier whilst washing up and didn't have time to do my usual pelvic hold and well.... :( :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh sounds like maybe I shouldnt be taking them at the moment then :rofl: oops!!! I'll pop to town and get a lower dose pmsl Although 1000mg a day is similar to 1300mg hmmmmm lolol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry for laughing 24, but the joys huh??? We women are totally stripped of all dignity when pregnant lol


----------



## 24/7

I'm still at the OMG and horrified stage, I'm sure I will laugh eventually. :p I think it was a combination of being caught off guard by said sneeze and having the tap running at the same time - HORROR!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwww :hugs: by the 100th time you'll be well passed the horror stage no fear ;) Although Ive escaped that stage so far lol Just remember to curtsey whenever you need to sneeze :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

I asked my dr yesterday about the RL and she said you can take up to 1600 mg a day after 24 weeks, before 24 weeks its 1000. Not sure if that helped


----------



## BrandiCanucks

MilosMommy7 said:


> mummy - great news! :thumbup:
> 
> i cant believe so many people are having their babies so early. on another site 2 of the ladies have had their babies already (one is a set of twins). and about 3 of them have already had to have pre-term labor stopped. it's only March. these babies need to learn some patience. lol

In the April thread, three babies have been born. The first was last week, and a set of twins were born sometime overnight (for my time, anyway). We have two sets of twins in the April thread, both due on the same day, and the second set is apparently supposed to be induced next week.


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - I adore your pram and Sienna is sooooo adorable!!

24/7 - I walked past a HUGE tena display earlier, maybe I should have got you some? :rofl:

Well the baby shopping trip kinda turned into a I want a playstation game and some fun stuff trip :rofl: Got the bouncer, cot mobile and changing mat though, and a PS3 game for me, the digi camera, 2 playmats for Dylan (1 letters and 1 numbers) erm what else... some childrens starter potted plants for Dylan. We had lunch out as well, it was fab, KFC :) Dylan was so well behaved, although OH gave him his pepsi :cry: he loved it, I'm heartbroken and VVVV annoyed with OH. I wanted to wait until Dylan was at least 4-5 before he had fizzy drinks. 

We might be having KFC for dinner tonight as well, we was going to have macaroni cheese, but my pelvis is killing after all that walking so don't really want to be stood in the kitchen for ages cooking. 

Going to have a play with the camera in a min and then upload piccies of the baby stuff for you all to nose at :)


----------



## Wiggler

https://sn111w.snt111.mail.live.com/att/GetAttachment.aspx?tnail=0&messageId=1165adfb-4cba-11e0-8ee4-00215ad96b88&Aux=2044|0|8CDAEDDF7F2D500||0|0|0|0||&maxwidth=220&maxheight=160&size=Att Cot mobile

https://sn111w.snt111.mail.live.com/att/GetAttachment.aspx?tnail=1&messageId=1165adfb-4cba-11e0-8ee4-00215ad96b88&Aux=2044|0|8CDAEDDF7F2D500||0|0|0|0||&maxwidth=220&maxheight=160&size=Att Changing mat

https://sn111w.snt111.mail.live.com/att/GetAttachment.aspx?tnail=2&messageId=1165adfb-4cba-11e0-8ee4-00215ad96b88&Aux=2044|0|8CDAEDDF7F2D500||0|0|0|0||&maxwidth=220&maxheight=160&size=Att Bouncer

I've decided I am doing the rest of the baby shopping online or sending OH out to get it, I can't be trusted in shops, I must buy all the pretty but useless things that I see :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I can't see the pics. :p

How many crib sheets do I need? And how many blankets is ideal? Thank you. :D xx


----------



## BizyBee

I'm getting ready to look for an outfit to wear to my baby shower next week. Hope I can find something cute that fits over my bump! I really don't like maternity dresses, so probably will settle for a nice top.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I cant see the pictures either :(

Wiggler, hun lol... :rofl: bracing myself here... BUUUUUTTTT You dont NEED a cot mobile for months, but you going to NEED a moses basket in weeks.... are you sure you're doing it the right way round lolol Glad you had a fab family day though, and dont worry about the 1 off pepsi hun, pmsl Joshua had a larger at Dylans age, he's fine lol (I didnt give it him he drank my brothers so quick no one noticed until too late lol)

24 - as for sheets, hmmm depends how willing you are to wash/dry them. Personally I think 4 is fine (2 packs of 2) that way you'll never be short on an sicky night or something but you not going to have so many that you wasted your money if you get me. Unless you cant wash and dry them in a day then you may want to think of a few more for those sicky occurances, but they not going to be frequent. Im not having more than 4 lol As for blankets, that depends if you using gro bags or not. If you using gro bags then you not going to need a great deal of blankets, enough to have for the pram, the car seat, maybe a soft one on the sofa for when you have Sam with you playing etc I have only bought fidget 1 blanket, for his pram, but I do have a lot of blankets from Joshua and me (we love blankets lol) so I will be using them in the house, so what if they pink or Ben 10 ha ha he wont know! 

Ive just been to town, awwwww Joshua has been at it again, must have raided his piggy bank and has dragged me to a MILLION shops lol and made me wait outside while he went mummy shopping! Bless him! Then we had some lunch, and Peacocks had a 3 for 2 sale on so mummy got herself some new maternity clothes. My leggings are really hurting my tummy, I tried the next size in the standard leggings but they were just huge everywhere so Ive bought maternity ones, and then saw the offer so got 2 pairs and some tops yay!! I will be so much more comfortable in the final weeks now! Also spoke to a pharamcist about my tongue, he was useless! Didnt even look at it, and has decided it is oral thrush because of all the antibiotics Ive been on lately... I tried to explain it started months before them (this has been since December) but he told me to try this gel thing and if it doesnt work go back. I asked if the gel was safe in pregnancy, his reply was 'yes I think so' grrrr I felt really pressured to buy it, so I bought it but wont be using it till tomorrow, will go speak to my local pharamacist he is great. It probably is something mega simples but Id rather be safe, I'll read the label, but probably wait for a 2nd opinion first. Then Joshua and I also had lunch out, and then the grocery shopping.. phew.... glad to have my feet up now lol


----------



## 24/7

Good thinking re the blankets new, I will stick with my three and get a couple more sleeping bags as they are BOGOF at the moment instead, and we only have one of them so far - Good work new. :D Will get the four sheets then, as they are buy one get one half price too. :D 

I have been looking at our savings for my maternity leave, and I have overbudgeted for both that and christmas, so am going to finish all my baby shopping this week instead of bit by bit - Very excited!! :D xx


----------



## 24/7

Did you have a nice lunch new? :D What did you have? :D And bless Joshua, so sweet. xx


----------



## wild2011

i have 4 moses basket fitted sheets, so far 2 cot fitted sheets and flat sheets ( all brand new on ebay for less than £2 paCK ) bidding on new crib sheets as we speak will aim for 4 of them, i have 2 gro bags, and but i will use blankets more i have 1 fleece, 2 celular a shawl and 4 lightweight summery ones, ill add to it with more warmer ones wen hes around 4-5 months old.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh yay for over budgetting hun!!! I ermmmm put money aside and ermmmm spent it ha ha but hey ho, it'll slowly build itself back up again I dont have much to buy now, just few bits for troubles birthday lol

Ermmm well lunch was a bit of a waste of money, I told you cravings werent all they cracked up to be pmsl I gave in and gave fidget some mushy peas, it was vile and did not go down well at all lol Joshua loved his though, he had a pie and potatoes and veg and I dont think any of it touched the sides as it went down lol

Joshua is such a sweetie, I am truely blessed lol he has been down and taken my paper, my felt pens and my cellotape (whats wrong with his own is beyond me rofl) but he'll be upstairs for ages now making his very own and unique wrapping paper lol


----------



## 24/7

I have three cellular blankets, and have two shawels (sp) that my Nan has bought us, so I think that will do.... Can you use the bags from birth or is baby abit small? xx


----------



## 24/7

New, you have been listening to wiggler and her spending too much. :p 

Mmmm pie, I have been craving an M&S steak, ale and mushroom pie for weeks, doh!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ermmmm i think if baby is an average ish weight then the bags will be ok... I hope, thats what Im planning on ha ha although I do have some cellular blankets if not. I wasnt bad with my estimate of 4 then thanks Wild lol Although I havent worked out yet which sheets will fit best on the hammock lol... I think i will need to use flat sheets, Im sure I have a few of them lol


----------



## wild2011

they are usually ok, i prefer babies under 8 week sor so swaddles till they fill out a buit :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Well it seems I will be well equipt for all eventualities now. :D I don't think I'm going to get a crib bumper, they seem very over priced!! :o xx


----------



## wild2011

i bought a crib bedding set bumper thin quilt and fotted sheet a mothercare set off here for £12 posted, immaculate. i had mamas and papas one that came with crib, but they didnt return it :( so relieved i got hold of one cheaply, or id be buggered lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl nooooooooooooo I bought baby things with it lol.. just things like a brand new pram after i said i was getting 2nd hand etc pmsl


----------



## new_to_ttc

did you ask where the crib set was hun??


----------



## 24/7

I'll let you off then new!! :p What Pram did you get in the end new? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Silver cross 3D in Jet Sport, with the car seat. It is lush but waaaaaaay more than I was going to pay for a pram ha ha oops! Thats what happens when you save up and have floating accessable cash pmsl


----------



## meow951

mummy- Glad to hear baby is doing well!

We seem to have a lot of impatient babies on here who are desperate to turn up early!

stardust- Sorry to hear about your loss. Fingers crossed for this time hun x

God work was so hot today, thought i was going to flake out on the floor! Never mind, 3 more shifts to go. Not that i'm counting or anything :haha: I don't mind working, it's getting a bit tiring and uncomfortable now!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yay.. only 3 more, thats flown by fast!! How you planning on spending your maternity leave hun?

Hmmm best go make dinner during half time :haha: Im pretty sure Joshua will start to waste away soon he hasnt eaten in over an hour! Eeeekkkkk lololol


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler - I know you asked about this hours ago, didn't see if you figured out the puffy cheek thing. I would make sure to rule out anything serious first... BUT.. I have had a few incidents in my life where I get a puffy eyelid... like I go to bed and wake up and my eyelid is so swollen I can only open it halfway and look like Quasimoto. I've had it checked out by the doctors and they just say 'huh, must be an allergy' :dohh: It has only happened on 3 occasions in my life, but will linger for a few days if I don't do something. Taking one Benadryl before bed makes it go away like magic.
Not sure if that helps you at all! (or if you guys even have Benadryl there or if its a different name)


----------



## Wiggler

New - Moses basket isn;t a priority right now, my mum is getting me it as a bday pressie so I can either pick one out and buy it now and she will reimburse me, or I can wait til i see her next and she will buy me one then :haha: The mobile was reduced though, too good a bargain to miss :)

Lisa - thanks, we have tried stuff like that and it isn;t helping, the swelling has gone down a bit, OH says he is going to see how it is tomorrow and if it is still bad he will ring NHS direct. Men eh? :haha:

My pelvis is KILLING me, it was grinding and moving about :sick: when I was walking about earlier so major rest for me now. Decided I don;t want KFC tonight now so going to make the macaroni cheese instead. Mmm YUM!

pics are in this album https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=35880&id=100000290976849&l=429c498677 

OH is a sweetie, when he went back into town with Dylan he came back and gave me some new nail varnish! :cloud9: I'm starting to forgive him for all the bed hogging last night now. haha


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think we do have that Lisa lol.. but we have way cheaper brands of the same medicine lol which we can get for as little 70p for 14 tablets lolol bargin!!!! ... not that I know anything about antihistamines pmsl

Hows you Lisa?


----------



## lisaf

Lol... my DH is the same way Wiggler... he'll whine and moan about a sore neck for DAYS but won't do anything to relieve the pain. Finally he'll take some painkillers and then ask me why I didn't make him take them days before :dohh:

Cute stuff!


----------



## lisaf

I'm good... just killing time until my baby shower today... still don't have the address where its being held, lol.... one of my guests told me she 'thinks' it starts at 12:30 ...
my MIL really really really should have sent me an invitation! :rofl: I guess I should call her soon!

I'm SOOO tired of being sick though! STILL congested almost a week into this cold... my throat stopped hurting but then came back and hurts again... I've started coughing a little, but so far only when I wake up :shrug: Not sure what is up with this cold.. my immune system is definitely working different than it did pre-pregnancy!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa the immune system pratically packs up in pregnancy hun :( 

I think maybe an invite would have been handy for you lol.. hope you get to the right destination at the right time lol Are you excited? I want a baby shower!!!! lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Lisa, I hope you get to your baby shower OK!!

OH just walked in the door and told me he saw evil bloke from upstairs in the stairwell, apparently he asked how me and Dylan was then proceeded to call OH a dick as he was walking off :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, the upside to having baby showers is that you get to have one when you're pregnant... the downside is having to GO to them when your friends are pregnant :rofl: Another downside is that you have lots of photographs taken of you when you're all puffy and big. Totally worth it for all the gifts though! And I love getting to re-connect with people that I haven't seen in ages!

my friend just txt'd me the address and time, lol... I should be good to go! 2 hours from now.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Least you know where and when now lol 

Im dreading my sisters wedding and the necessary photos i will have to be on :( she could have chosen a better date.. sigh..... i was pregnant long before she set the date lol 

Im feeling really flat tonight, i dont know whats up with me. I get up to do something and just have no strength. Hate shopping lol think thats the cause even though I didnt do a great deal. I need some cuddles but no one is around to give them :(


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I hate my new camera already, it doesn't like this lighting so i can't take a bump pic myself, need to wait til OH isn't busy to get him to take one with the flash (just learnt that using the flash in the mirror is a HUGE no-no)


----------



## 24/7

Ah new, sorry your feeling abit pants - I've felt really low today too, perked up abit now but I agree, we need cuddles!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Big hugs 24/7 and new :hugs: :hugs: 
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTt91Qn3U_zTF9nMGdM99Amfz3Cadyzyf200U1lKCYGcWdJYUZS


----------



## heyyady

no more spotting, nothing at all- I am feeling a little insane for inspecting my toilet paper up close and personal though! I have a call in to the on-call Dr just to ask...

Wiggler, all cute stuff! Love the foam matts for Dylan! Now, be nice to your pelvis and SIT! :lol:

New and 24- I'm right there with ya on needing cuddles. I have to sleep in my recliner and can't even think about getting into bed with hubby, it hurts so bad getting out! I also HATE our new couch and can't sit/lie down on it either. My hubby and I are very affectionate with each other and all of this non contact is making me feel lonely even when he is home. 

Lisa- Have fun today! And eat something before you go, just in case it's all sea food :rofl:

Wild- ok, WHAT are you sticking up your vag to melt???????


----------



## 24/7

I miss our usual cuddles too hey, but they are so uncomfortable now!! I'm a big sop pot when it comes to OH!! He's late home tonight as held up at work and I feel meh!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Yay for no more spotting!!! And Big hugs for you too :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Hehe, Dylans foam mat now takes up most of the lounge floor, I'm going to have to take it apart and move it about so it only takes up a bit of the floor, he adores it though so £35 well spent!!

I'm really looking forward to the car boot tomorrow, I'm hoping I can pick up a great bargain on a playmat for bubs, I have my eye on a few, but they are sooo pricey that if I can get them much cheaper then it'll be great :)

I'm being very good and resting up well now, OH has told me I am only allowed to start off the cheese sauce for dinner, but he has to do the rest while I supervise and nag him :rofl: He would do the whole thing, but he is a typical man and can't cook very well (says the lady who can make a kick ass fish pie but not scrambled eggs or porridge :rofl:)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: awwwww ty ladies

As i sent that last message here my OH/friend lolol logged on sent me a kiss and logged off.. he's watching the game rofl that was supoer sweet I know they had stopped play for injury but in those few minutes he was thinking of me bless him!! lol

Hey Im glad the spotting has gone hun! take it easy. i have to keep moving from sofa to chair I cant stay comfy on either. Ive got the most horrendous bruise on my left side from the sofa lol... no idea why its relatively comfy lol 

hurry with that bump picture wiggler lol

oh and the melting thingy was evening primrose oil lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

how much??????// Oh wiggler we need to take you shopping girl and show you how to find a bargin lololol


----------



## Wiggler

Well the playmats I like are about £50-60, the bouncer I saw today and fell in love with was £70.. its soooo pricey! So I was brave and got a £15 one, I adore it, its blooming gawjus! My only concern is that it is more upright than it shows in the pic, so may not be able to put bubs in it for 2-3 weeks, but thats not a huge problem.


----------



## new_to_ttc

my shock was to dylans mats lolol Your bouncer is lovely hun!! I think I managed to get myself a swing finally, £30 for a FP flutterbye swing... just want to check the condition of it obviously but least its in the pipeline lol


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- I say let it cover the whole floor- maybe it will muffle the stomping! - for that matter, can you get more and cover the walls of his room??? :rofl: 
-I am going to get those foam matts for under and around the girls crib for when they get old enough to try and flip themselves (or their sister!! :rofl: ) out!

You've reminded me- MIL gave us a nice digital and I haven't played with it yet...


----------



## new_to_ttc

things are looking up... my little man has come to snuggle up on the sofa with me under a blanket :) even if he is tired and grumpy lol he also brought popcorn, he's a star lol


----------



## charlotteb24

Evening ladies, i forgot how to get to this thread and yhave been looking in totally the wrong place for weeks! doh!

Hows everyone doing? i'm starting to feel like a whale now and theres still 11 weeks left! can't sit on the sofa properly cant sit at the computer properly for too long. The best place in the world is the bath!

Even in bed i cant get comfy :( i keep going to sleep on my side like a good girl and waking up lying on my back which you arent suppost to do are you?? lol!


----------



## new_to_ttc

hiya hun :) the bath is most comfy for me too but I canny get out lololololol Im like a beached beach whale :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Eeeeee! I just got two packages delivered- one was so big I had to have the fedex guy bring it in for me! Nothing too exciting in that one, 2 cases of diapers, a case of wipes and the feminine supplies I will need after, all that I ordered from wal-mart- But the SECOND box, OMG, my grandmother-in-law made little hats for the girls! I've gotta figure out this camera so I can show you- too flippin cute!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwwwwwww yay for parcels!!! go find your camera :)


----------



## meow951

new- Planning on just cleaning the house, like a proper proper spring clean. Nothins exciting lol

charlotte- I know how you feel about being uncomfortable! I seem to have a bum in my ribs a lot of the time so it's is uncomfortable when i sit down. I often wake up on my back too. I don't think it will do any serious harm, they just say it's not ideal.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Want to come and do mine too? lolol no nesting instinct here just lazitus lol


----------



## heyyady




----------



## new_to_ttc

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww.... and joshua said they well cute!!!! 

I need hats oops lol


----------



## luckyme225

Haven't been on for awhile. Keeping busy to help pass time until this baby comes. I'm sure soon enough I'm going to run out of things to do though!

Hey- very cute hats!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

hi lucky :) no idea where everyone is lol 

Im lay on the sofa watching fidget kick random things round my tummy loloolol


----------



## 24/7

SO TIRED!! :( 

Casualty time.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

that was on ages ago lol


----------



## 24/7

Sky plus. ;) OH is watching man rubbish first though, zzz.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh yes thats where my casualty is lol just putting it on after take me out lol


----------



## 24/7

Starting now.... :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

dont fall asleep midway lol


----------



## luckyme225

New- how fun, I love watching bumps jumping all around.


----------



## BizyBee

Well, no luck finding something to wear to my shower next week. I am so picky and maternity clothes are mostly awful. I have no idea what I'll wear. I have a few more places to look but had to come home cause I'd been shopping way too long and I'm exhausted.


----------



## hopefulmama

Today I went and had brunch then i went to walk around afterwards , and the sun was beaming bright and a wee bit hot and i got all weird feeling, so i went home and fell asleep with the AC on at 71 and a fan on over me and i still woke up drenched in sweat and just feel now like i'm about to get super sick. I've taken a lot of vitamin C in the last few hours i hope this helps, the last thing i want is to get a cold or flu.


----------



## heyyady

Oh, Hopeful! I'm sorry you feel so bad- take a hot shower and get some sleep!


----------



## BizyBee

Hope you're not getting sick Hopeful.


----------



## hopefulmama

Thanks I hope i am not either.. I am going to take a bath with some eucalyptus oil in it and hope that helps a bit. Will be drinking theraflu tea before bed and making soup for dinner. I was supposed to be at a charity gala, and cancelled last minute.. I think my DH is a bit annoyed because of it, but understands i cant take risk to get worse.


----------



## heyyady

Is theraflu approved? That would have been nice to know when I was sick...


----------



## hopefulmama

Well my dr told me it os ok to take during pregnancy. It's one of the few things that is, not to take for an entire weeks but for a few days, yea. Theraflu's primary ingredient is acetaphetmine which is tylenol. Some people are more lax during pregnancy, I am one of them.. some people r pregnancy nazis, i am not one.


----------



## lisaf

ugh hope you're not getting sick!
Things approved by my doctor's office for colds :
Claritin, plain Sudafed, Benadryl 25mg(my notes say only before bed :shrug:), cough drops and Robitussing DM (the pharmacist said the DM was not ok when you're pregnant though, so its all a bit confusing!!!)
also was allowed Afrin nasal spray for up to 3 days

I focused on the things that made it bearable to sleep at night.. Benadryl for any nasal inflammation, Afrin if I was totally blocked up etc.. 



Had my shower, it was fun, no seafood!! lol! Really good food and it was fun with everyone there.
I really didn't get things that I NEEDED though... some things were just not things I want/need and are for older kids (18+months)... almost nobody bought off my registry of course which I expected after hearing my MIL hadn't been telling people I had a registry.

Unfortunately I started adding up the cost of the items left on my registry and its probably $5-700 :( Now we have to find that money! :( I can return a lot of things I was given, but they are from all these other stores and I may not be able to get the things I want from those stores.


----------



## mummy3

Aw hopeful I'm sorry you're getting sick:hugs:

Wiggler, yay for the baby stuff and how rude was that neighbour guy?!:growlmad: 

New, here's:hugs: hapy 33 weeks hun

Hey, that is awesome news about the ffn:thumbup: they are so reassuring when they are negative hun. ith Eilidh I had negative ones at 27 and 29 weeks then the positive at 31 weeks, she came in that 2 week window so they work! 

Wild, I'm glad you get to have a break from the extra kids! 

Eilidh has had a bit of an eventful day, she's beginning to go orange so bilirubin test tonight. She keeps having periods of apnoea which seems to be positional but very scary. She's still eating well though and her temp is still maintaining:thumbup:

I was discharged from the hospital today:happydance: For the record I'd say 4 big packs of pads is good. 

Will put up more pics later, need to pump and sleep now lol:sleep:


----------



## BizyBee

Lisa, sorry you didn't get many necessities. Hope you can exchange for things that are needed. 

Mummy, glad you are being discharged. Hope your little one is well.


----------



## Wiggler

New I know I should have got the mats cheaper, but they are never in stock in argos (they are 2 for £15 there) and I was getting impatient :rofl:

Heyy - Unfortunately they don't muffle the sound at all, which sucks :(
Them hats are adorable! Sooooo cute!!!

Hopeful - I hope you feel better today :hugs:

Lisa - Glad your baby shower went well! Sorry you didn;t get the stuff you wanted. Before Dylan was born we was given a load of clothes in 18-24 months and 24-36 months and Dylan went through a huge growth spurt and outgrew all his 12-18 months clothes really fast, the bigger stuff was a lifesaver!

Mummy - Glad your princess is doing well, I hope her bili test goes well :hugs: and YAY!!! for being discharged!! can't wait to see more piccies!!


I had a nice relaxing evening last night, I spent from 7pm until about 11pm on the PS3 killing baddies and it was great fun, I am very glad I decided to get myself a new game. I think I should have waited until it had been out a bit longer though, buying games a week after they are released is soooo pricey :dohh::haha:

Dylan woke up at 5am this morning, he's in a good mood, but being a bit loud which I'm not too happy about as I wanted to get an extra hours sleep. I think I'll send OH and Dylan down to the park later so I can have a nap! :rofl:
I was hoping we could all go to the car boot together later, but my pelvis is still sore and clunky so going to spend the day resting up.

OH's face is looking much better today, its still a bit puffy, but he doesn't look like he is saving a load of food in his cheek for later now :haha:


----------



## lisaf

uh oh Wiggler, you're here already? I'm not ready to go to bed yet :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: Yea, I was hoping to sleep a bit longer, but the rascal had other plans


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- take a good hard look at your registry- is it all really necessary? The baby market is flooded right now with media hyped up products that you really don't NEED, they just want you to think you do! 

I'm glad to hear the shower went well otherwise, and Yeah :dance: for no sea food!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Finally, after 4 years I got round to verifying my PayPal account :rofl: 

What kind of wonderous and magical things can I do with my new online money portal?


----------



## lisaf

lol, yes I know its not all a NEED... 
I do need crib sheets though, I need bottles, I need medicines and baby shampoos etc

the rest is 'want'... I want a changing table pad, I want a drying rack thing for bottles, I want a mirror so I can see my kid while I'm driving, I want a crib mobile etc...


----------



## heyyady

WhooHoo! Finally found a diaper bag I like it's actually designed for twins, AND my sister is buying it for me!:happydance:

https://www.skiphop.com/product/23000.html


----------



## Wiggler

That bag looks fab hun! Nice and roomy so perfect for twins :) What colour are you getting it in? The stripy one looks really funky.


----------



## heyyady

Knowing my sister, it will be basic black- I'm the funky bohemian type, she's the practical Gucci bag type :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

morning ladies

hey- i was on about evening primrose oil, can be taken orally, massaged or a capsule in ur foo, but not till ur basically term, :rofl:

so i went to asda shopping with dh last night while my mum watched the girls, byt the time i got back to the car i had bh and as i tried to sit down i screamed like buggery across the carpark, talk about pressure hed sure burried his head right down in my foo thought i was going to snap in half. eaaak and i didnt lift a thing. 

washing baby newborn clothes today, and bedding have got supplies of non bio and comfort in, if neighbours didnt know i was having a boy they will by the time ive finished my eashing lines are blueeeeeeeeeeeee lol. got my bag and baby bag out so far got 20 pads in mine :haha: and one outfit, light jacket, 2 vests and a sleepsuit, scrathcmitts hat 5 nappies wipes blanket in bubs

ill just add as i think of things... if i go itll only be for an hour, ouchieee bh back again


----------



## Inge

Had a lush time at mums :thumbup: stuffed myself with a garlic roasted chicken yesterday and fell asleep :haha: Am thinking of having a long hot bath in a mo. Dinner is sorted too - a big pack of minced beef that was £4 down to £1.60 so bolognese tonight :thumbup: have to go to the shop to photocopy my mat notes to send a copy of my due date to Job centre so iv got some stuff to do today. 
Also I might have accidentally bought something naughty from the internet last night :blush: There was a 2 for £20 sale on "adult things" and I couldnt resist :blush: :haha:


----------



## wild2011

go for it inge treat urself :rofl: do give more detail tho :haha:


----------



## Inge

I was bored last nigth cos OH was playing PS3 so I looked at lovehoney.co.uk thumbup:) just to have a nose and the sale tempted me :haha: OH was a bit suspicious at all the giggles coming from me so he knew I was up to something :haha: But he's on of those men who get jealous of "womens" toys so I cant wait to see his face when the package arrives :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Had a horrible morning so far, Dylan has done nothing but scream, bang, and be violent, he has hurt my lip and my shoulder :( I ended up ringing my mum in tears and we are going to the docs at the end of the week about my stress, hopefully they will give us some help with moving. the arseholes upstairs have started the banging again and I am a nervous wreck :(

Dylan fell asleep about 30 mins ago so OH is making us a fry up then taking Dylan out to his mums for the day afterwards. Hopefully some quiet time will destress me a bit.

Bubs has been a fidget bum today, trying to cheer me up, its lovely :)


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: wiggler,xx

ive stuffed my face so far with tiger loaf french stickm, filled with chicken mayo and sweetcorn and loads of yummy salad, the roof my mouth is cut to shreads and my living room needs de-crumbing, but my lord i could keep filling my face with it lol


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> :hugs: wiggler,xx
> 
> ive stuffed my face so far with tiger loaf french stickm, filled with chicken mayo and sweetcorn and loads of yummy salad, the roof my mouth is cut to shreads and my living room needs de-crumbing, but my lord i could keep filling my face with it lol

I love tiger bread :cloud9: Il have to get some tomorow if I remember. 
wiggler - hope he chills out for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Wild, that sounds soooooo yummy! I'm still waiting for my fry up. OH is the slowest cook ever :haha:

Is your DH forgiven yet? x x x


----------



## wild2011

its lush, better still wen reduced and still fresh its all gone now so no wastage here dh took a humungous bagueete to work :rofl:

slowly getting housework sorted zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## wild2011

oh no wiggler still in the dog house! will be for a long time yet!:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: I hope you are really punishing him well :)

OH is now under strict orders to help me out more and every saturday is daddy-Dylan day so he has to take him out so I can relax. I can;t keep getting stressed like this, its not good for me or the baby. He is being nice though, he just did some tidying while he is waiting for the food to cook. 

Hmm, not sure what to do when Oh and Dylan are out later, I might get some tidying done and play with my new nail varnish :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Belated congratulations Mummy so pleased lo made a safe arrival & you're ok :)
She's gorgeous managed to catch up a bit but i've been laptoppless for a while as it had a virus but all fixed now x


----------



## BizyBee

Hi wud, hope you are doing well. 

Hey, love the bag!

Wiggler, sorry Dylan has had a tough day so far. 

Wild, thanks for clarifying. I was wondering what was being stuck in the girlie bits but forgot to ask! :haha:

Inge, you're making me blush. Lol!


----------



## wild2011

:haha: no probs bizy, 

wud nice to see u bk :hugs:

i have zero motivation today


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya all :)

Joshua's grading went well yay!! i had the most perfect start to the day, Joshua spoilt me with gifts and breakfast in bed awwwwwwww then I came down to find my parents at my front door with gifts and cards. i was totally surprised!!! (my house was a tip pmsl oops!!! and my sister knew they were coming and didnt prewarn me so I could tidy up lol) We're off out for a roast dinner now at the little place up the road lush! 

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## wild2011

new have i missed summink? is it ur bday hun? 

xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This is the second pregnancy that I have had over my birthday (March 14).

I WANT A DRINK DARNNIT!!!!

I guess a virgin daiquiri will suffice for now...but I definitely want some ice cream. Mmmmm...


----------



## wild2011

aww brandi, ive only been pregnant onver 1 of my bdays, i had chloe and sienna before then and ill have had this lo before 24th june too whooooooooooooooooo ill be having a drink lol


----------



## meow951

new- Unfortunately i do not want to come and do yours lol I can't be bothered to even do mine! It's more of a case that it's needs to be done. It's quite funny because me and my mum are really close and we think she's getting sympathy symptoms, she's been nesting like mad :haha:

God work was horrible today. One of the residents had a go at me because i wouldn't let him outside. He's allowed to go out with his friend but only once he's turned up and he wasn't outside yet. I told him i was just doing my job and to speak to Sandra (lady in charge) and he went mad. I ended up crying, it really scared me! I can cope with the people with dementia etc but he is mainly in there due to not looking after himself. It's not funny having an aggressive man saying he's going to punch you etc when he's fully aware of what he's doing and saying :( Only 2 more shifts to go and i can't wait!


----------



## wild2011

awww meow :hugs: 2 more to go, x


----------



## 24/7

Been to Mothercare and now have muslins, all the bottles, crib sheets and two sleeping bags that were BOGOF!! :D Left to go now is crib, matress, bath and foam bath support and then milk for the hospital, phew!!

Sam has been very cross as I wore my over the bump jeans and he hates them, and spent the whole time trying to kick the elastic away. :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes Wild its my bday lol... Im old and fat today :haha: Had a lush meal out :) Ive had my birthday over both pregnancies ha ha So no drinks for me just vimto and cake lolol What you got planned for tomorrow Brandi? 

Meow :hugs: sorry you had a pants shift today, 2 left hun!!! Hope you're ok!

:happydance: you're almost there now 24 yay!!!!


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies! Hope your all having a good day. :flower: I have to go make myself work out now.


----------



## Wiggler

*huff* OH just rang me and woke me up. GRRR!


----------



## 24/7

Ahh, HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEW!! :D:D:D

Thank goodness the shopping is nearly over, my poor bank account!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lucky its a Sunday, day of rest hun, dont do too much!!! 

My parents have just gone back :( I cant believe they drove over 120 miles just to give me a hug, have something to eat and then go back but they have work tomorrow so no choice. They did get to see Joshua in karate though so that was a bonus, its good for them to see his progression they havent seen him in karate since last summer. My daddy fixed the Sky link while he was here, I was sooooo close to having done it right lol but now I got TV in my room yay!! Might spend more nights sleeping in my bed now lol


----------



## meow951

Happy birthday new!

You kept that quiet.... or i really haven't been paying attention recently!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh dear wiggler!! That'll be OH back in the bad books oops!!!

Thanks ladies... and meow I dont think i had mentioned it lol I dont usually celebrate my bday at all, but for whatever reason today Ive been spoilt by everyone, flowers, cakes, meal, parents coming over, Joshua has been a star... breakfast in bed I mean seriously how cute lol 

24 - it wont get any better from here on in hun.. this is the life now.. Sam is now the only benefactor of your bank account lolol


----------



## Wiggler

New - Glad you are having a lovely day :)

24/7 - Yay for baby shopping!!

I'm feeling a lot better at the moment, had some friends over, played on the PS3 and had a nice nap while Dylan and OH have been out. I'm still feeling exausted though, really really shattered, but I'm going to have an early night tonight.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Happy Birthday, new!! Us March kids are awesome..then again, I am a bit biased on that, lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im not surprised with all your 5am wake ups! that'd kill me not pregnant never mind pregnant! Early night sounds ideal :)


----------



## Wiggler

haha new, the phone started ringing and I answered it, OH said he would be back about 6 and I freaked out yelling at him for going out so early in the morning! :dohh: Then i remembered I told him to take Dylan out for the day and its actually late afternoon :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

No not bias at all... March is definitely one of the best months to be born lolol I was born on Mothering Sunday many moons ago lol.. if Easter wasnt so out of balance this year, it'd be Mother's Day today too lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler said:


> haha new, the phone started ringing and I answered it, OH said he would be back about 6 and I freaked out yelling at him for going out so early in the morning! :dohh: Then i remembered I told him to take Dylan out for the day and its actually late afternoon :rofl:

:rofl:

Dont you just hate it when you wake up soooooooooooo confuddled lololol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

We "celebrated" last night. My mom took the kids for the night and my husband and I went out for dinner and then came home and watched some hockey. I'm thinking of indulging in a Dairy Queen Ice Cream Cake tomorrow, but this'll be the last birthday I celebrate. I'll be a quarter of a century old tomorrow, and come March 14, 2012..I'll be 25 again. I am determined to stay 25 forever.

Other than that, tomorrow, I'm going to the doctor to find out when I'm having surgery. Yay!!..not.


----------



## 24/7

Almost roast dinner time for me now too. :D:D

New, what sort of activities does Joshua do? Is it just karate? And dare I ask it.... What sort of prices are all of these things? So I can start preparing. :p I was looking at baby swim classes round here, and well, I think I will just take Sam myself until he is old enough for actual lessons!! :o xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - the price of baby activities is shocking!! Is there a SS centre near you, they do loads of stuff and most of it is free or really cheap. I am hoping to take the baby to baby massage, and me, baby and Dylan are going to do their arts and crafts sessions :)

Gotta put dinner on soon and I don't wanna!! Anyone fancy making me some mac and cheese? :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh hun prices vary a lot! Joshua does.. are you ready lolol.... karate £10.50 a week (3 lessons per week)+ assessment and grading costs, licence and insurance. He does swimming @ £35 a term (14 weeks ish). he does violin @ £40 a term (I must pay this term yet oops keep forgetting lol), football @ £10 registeration plus £2 a week, chess club which is about £9 a term, and reading club also £9 a term. He did golf too, but gave that up that was £6 a week. He also does swimming with school which costs me £1.50 a week!! Im going to need to start saving now for when I have 2 to pay for rofl He's never bored though lol Prices do vary though, even in this town (small town!) there are a range of prices, football club up the road is cheaper, but way more strict I didnt like them, karate round the corner is a high DD for lower standard of teaching (some people actually pay £70 a month for the other club!) In the school holidays he oftens attends a football course too which is about £55 for the week ... BUT that really helps on childcare costs because I can leave him at football all day lol a nursery would set me back over £100!

Brandi I hated being 25 lol... and all the ages before it. I was comfortable at 27 pmsl Im 28 today and feel a little too close to 30 now :rofl: No pleasing some people lol 

Joshua bought me a teddy holding a key with 21 on.. he didnt realise it was for a 21st bless him.. he thought it was a key to unlock the heart and said it was so I could always get all his love out of his heart awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww plus I felt young for a few minutes lol


----------



## 24/7

I know - It was about £60 for six swimming lessons?! :o There is a SS centre about five minutes away so will look into it.... Going to go to Tumble Tots when LO is big enough as it looks fab, and thats only £6 a lesson. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ermmmm nope wiggler go cook!! lol... Im stuffed I just had a roast cavery mmmmm although little disappointed they had no lamb on today, but the turkey was amazing!! And i got lots of cake for later :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

baby swim is stupidily priced... BUT the underwater baby photos are amazing lol well worth booking in one session of swimming lol Most leisure centres do mum and baby groups in the pool, and they are same price as swimming, they dont teach you to swim, but they do help you to self teach the baby! If that makes sense. Plus lots of other mummies to talk with :)


----------



## Wiggler

Apart from the SS centre there is pretty much nothing for younger kids to do round here apart from go to the park, not even a soft play, which sucks cos if there a soft play nerby and dylan was being a little terror at home I could just pop to soft play and let him unleash his loud side :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Fine!! *huff* Off to cook I go. :haha: New, if i burn it I'll blame you, I am far too tired to cook :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Not even a wacky warehouse??? Soft play centres are super cool lol.. the local one to me allows adults in :haha: they even do adult nights with a bar :rofl: Thats where Im starting my hen party well.. assuming anyone is lucky enough to make an honest woman of me lol


----------



## wild2011

yay for shopping 24, wiggler u nutter haha , new happy birthday hun, brandi i shall be kicking goodbye to 25 on the 24th of june :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler said:


> Fine!! *huff* Off to cook I go. :haha: New, if i burn it I'll blame you, I am far too tired to cook :dohh:

:rofl: okies!! I got big shoulders to carry the burden lololol... I'll balance it on my bump if its a HUGE burden pmsl You could always attempt a salad, not sure you would manage to burn that even if you tried lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Its not going well so far, I split the pack of macaroni as I was opening it and its all over the sides and floor :rofl: 
I did manage to get some in the pan though :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Least it cant burn on the side or floor :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Looks like its going to be an expensive time then. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha! I'm not doing the sauce until after the pasta has cooked, so i can sit down for a few mins and attempt to wake myself up :rofl: I will cry if I ruin the sauce, I really want macaroni cheese :haha:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Happy Birthday to New
Happy Birthday to New :)

Is anyone else at that stage where nothing is comfy?
I've been in Maternity leggings since i was about 8 weeks & now even they're annoying me just feel too tight like they're pushing down on my bump I'm in my pineapple tracksuit today chavving it up................... but comfy :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol 24 - either that or quickly learn how to pronounce the word NO and stick to your guns lol.. its not just the activities you pay for, its your time and fuel lol Its ok when they local, its Saturdays when its away day and you have to drive miles out your way then stand on a freezing pitch for hours while they run around keeping warm lolol Or Sunday mornings when you dont want to rush and they have assessments or demonstrations etc lol

Have you got a tin as back up wiggler lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Nopes, no tin :( And OH spent the last of the moneys getting to Bognor so can;t even buy one if I mess it up :(

Back to the kitchen I go, wish me luck!! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wud - hiya hun!!! My mum loves your belly/scan picture you have made... she actually thought it was how they had taken the scan picture bless her!!! Ive been in standard leggings, but recently they have been super uncomfortable so Ive just gone into maternity ones and am sooooooooooooooooooooo comfortable today its untrue :) Plus Im constantly hot and had to buy some vest tops and feel so much better now Im cooler. I just cant seem to get comfy sitting down lol Im constantly moving from sofa to chair to sofa to kitchen table to chair to sofa arghhhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## BizyBee

Happy Birthday New and Brandi (in case I forget tomorrow)!

Wud, I'm starting to get uncomfortable too. My over the belly pants feel too tight on my bump and I hate the way under belly ones dig in (especially with bub's head right there now).


----------



## Wiggler

Woo! Cheese sauce done with no disasters, I even "accidentally" made too much so i can have a cheeky mac and cheese tomorrow :haha: it's in the oven now getting nice and yummy!! 

I ws a little bit naughty and eating the cheese sauce as it was thickening, I think its my best cheese sauce yet! Mmmm, I hope OH and Dylan get back soon, I want mah dinner!!


----------



## Wiggler

new - I'm glad I'm not the only one who is constantly hot. I am so glad I'm not pregnant over summer time again, I think I would melt :haha:

Dinner was a huge success, OH loved it and Dylan is slowly working his way through his :happydance: 

Me and OH are going to be doing some tidying once the little monkey goes to bed, I'm going to switch his mat around, we are teaching him shapes and its sooo useful, he now knows star and circle (been trying to teach him shapes and colours for AGES and he is finally picking it up!!) :) 
I'm already considering getting another pack of the foam mats to add to whats in the lounge, Dylan loves them, and cos they are wipe clean its so much easier when he makes mess on them rather than the carpet :)

Whats everyones plans for the week? I've got to make my MW appointment and the doc appointment and me and my friend are going on the labour ward tour on Saturday while her hubby, OH and Dylan do some boy stuff together. Also got to catch up on last weeks Hollyoaks, 2 weeks of Casualty and Holby :)


----------



## 24/7

32+2.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump hun!! And not a stretchie in sight! I think you may end up being one of those annoying women who just ping back after baby is born. I'm super jelous! x x x


----------



## 24/7

Oooops, added last weeks again, updated to right one now. xx


----------



## 24/7

Haha Wiggler, no stretch marks yet, but still plenty of time for them to appear. :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

And what I put is still true!! Lucky lady!


----------



## 24/7

Time will tell Wiggler, it could all go the other way at any moment - But I'm very much hoping it won't, I feel so lucky with my pregnancy body so far!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I just did my daily bump inspection and one of my old stretchies has gone red :( Luckily its waaaay down at the bottom of the bump so I can't see it unless I look really hard in the mirror :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I kept refreshing thought no one was talking - then realised my internet was off and it was opening the same page lol stupid laptop no idea why its started doing that again lol

Thanks bizy hun! Hope you can find something to help you feel more comfortable xx

Wiggler glad dinner was a success :) Do you have a home bargins? Im sure they do those foam mats WAY cheaper lol 

24 lovely neat bump hun!!!

My mum has just arrived home safely :) Joshua has been super snuggly all evening, spent all of it on the sofa with me watching some Tv we had recorded to watch together lol (dont often get a chance when we both ready to watch it lol) Oh and he ate loads of my bday cake rofl and its now tucked up fast asleep in bed awwwww


----------



## Wiggler

No home bargains round here :( it sucks.

I'm soooo sleepy, I really should go to bed, but its far too early! Going to go to bed at 9pm i think :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Ha ha New bless your mum that's funny xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i couldnt understand her at first when the penny dropped i was like noooo mam dont be so silly lolol but she waffled on about 'all this new fangled technology' lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler its not that early if you going to be up at crack of dawn every day xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I know, but it feels so wrong going to bed at 8pm :haha: I'll stay up til about 9ish then have a nap when Dylan does tomorrow :)


----------



## heyyady

I can't keep up with you guys today :)

New Happy Birthday! 
and those of you hanging on to 25, I found 29 to be a much better age- I was 29 for 5 years :rofl: (and the trick is to never invite the same people to your birthday :) )

Wiggler- dinner sounds yummy- I think I'm going to make Welsh Rarebit tonight... Cheese sauce just sounds too good!

So far my stretch marks are the old silver ones- nothing new... but I've been told by other mom's of twins not to expect that to hold!

I have a little over 7 weeks on the outside until these girls arrive- Gotta get crackin on getting their things togerther and the last of it bought! It's so frustrating lying here when I know there's so much be done!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hey hun!!

My stretchies are still only silver, fingers crossed they stay that way pmsl i didnt have any with Joshua until 37 weeks and i just bloomed.. and this one seems to be going a similar way, little growth and suddenly now Im just doubling daily pmsl Im completely in black today to try and slim it down a bit but everyone is like omg where did that bump come from lol 

Will you get most of your stuff off the internet hun or will you break your restructions to do a bit of shopping xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arghhhh :cry: I seem to have mislaid 2 little gifts Joshua got me :( The house has been chaos with mam and dad, and their dog. I know they were here before because i showed them to them, but now i cant find them :(


----------



## 24/7

Good luck finding them new. :hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hun, least its making me tidy up lol They'll be here somewhere, but I'll not take the rubbish bags out until I know I have found them just in case. Although one I think is too big to have got muddled up, but one was small so maybe... but where ever they are Im sure they are together.


----------



## 24/7

Definately don't put the rubbish out!! When I was in first tri OH tidied up, and a couple of days later I asked him where he had put my envelope with all our food shopping money in for the month, after a big search we concluded he had thrown it in the bin.... Off we went to the communal bin shared between nine flats, and searched through until we found it!! And we did, and the hundreds of pounds was there, just abit dirty. :p xx


----------



## heyyady

I'm stuck to internet shopping and sending hubby out to fetch things :lol: 
He'll be headed to Target on Tuesday to get the diaper pail and all the refills for it-


----------



## luckyme225

Happy Birthday New!! :cake:


----------



## new_to_ttc

omg wow!! that was soooooooooooooo lucky!!! so easily done though! Think Im going to check the bedroom (where he gave me the presents) Ive spotlessed here and the kitchen and they no where to be seen, unless they under the sofa, moving that is going to be last resort lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

thanks Lucky :) 

Hope your DH is good at orders and gets the right things lol Internet shopping is so much easier now than it was though, and for returns etc so its not too much hassle :)


----------



## Wiggler

New - hope you find your pressies :hugs:

ARGH, OH is soooo annoying, he said at half 7 he would do the washing up, I've just gone in there to make a drink and he hasn't even started!! He's doing it now, I kicked him off the sofa :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Found them!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: OMG Think i nearly put myself in labour some of the positions I just got in lol Has anyone tried lying on their tummy, on their bed to look under it???? :rofl: dont bother its not possible anymore!!!!!!!!!!! lolol Anyways they were just where i remember leaving them lol.. side board next to the sofa.. but they had dropped off onto the floor but gone between the cupboard and the dvd unit so I couldnt see them. I literally just dragged all my furniture to the centre of the room and there they were, last piece of furniture I moved of course lol I was actually starting to cry i thought I had lost them forever and i couldnt replace them as Joshua has written a message on the back of one of them so happiest mummy ever now i have them... Im blaming mums dog it was jumping all over the place earlier lol


----------



## Wiggler

:happydance: Glad you found them hun!! It's so horrible when you lose precious things isn't it!

Not sure what to do with Dylan tomorrow, if the weather is crap we are going puddle splashing, and we are going to be practising shapes and possibly colours (it is DAMN hard teaching him colours) and making cupcakes, but that won't keep him entertained all day... hmmm, I'll have to be really inventive I think.


----------



## new_to_ttc

He seems to like baking, why dont you buy a few colours in food colouring and make coloured cakes? separate the mixture into smaller bowls, make a few colours and bake them the same :) Or maybe play twister with him, he'll love the toppling over, but he'll soon learn which colour circle is which :) it doesnt matter about left and right, you could even change left and right for another body part like bum or something :)


----------



## heyyady

Get a bucket or bin of some kind and go on a color treasure hunt- "Lets find everything RED today" and put in red toys, socks, whatever will fit :) 

New- glad you found them- would have been in tears as well


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks for the idea's hun. I always forget food colouring :dohh: going to have to remember to get some soon, he'll love brightly coloured cakes, and I adore the twister idea, can't play indoors though as it would be far too noisy, but great fun for outdoors in the warm weather!!

My time alone today really helped I think, when Dylan and OH came back Dylan was banging a bit, but I wasn't ready to pull my hair out, just slightly on edge. I'm hoping it's not long til he learns to use his quiet feet indoors and his loud feet outdoors.


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy - great idea! Thanks :) I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## new_to_ttc

thanks :) I am sooooooo releaved!!

treasure hunt sounds brilliant, and he loves doing them too!! I cant remember the things i did to help Joshua. The Works does lots of simple things like number lotto etc (maybe colour) but Im sure they'll do colour matching games and they sooo cheap in there!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Think you can get really cheap versions of twister, maybe even garden sized mats if you want it for outdoors, but hun seriously... dont let them upstairs ditate your play time with Dylan, twister is not and never will be a drum set or similar so tough luck on them!


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, The Works have just opened a new store in town, I'll have to pop in there sometime soon :)

I can't believe my little baby is nearly 2 1/2!! He's all grown up! :cry: But bless him, after 4 weeks of refusing to give kisses he is finally giving them again, He gave me a big kissy earlier when I was upset, he is such a sweetie when he wants to be... if only I could find a magical way to keep him like that all the time.


----------



## Wiggler

new, if you heard the noise, or felt the floor shake just from him running around you would see why i am so tense about noise now. TBH I can't see me being able to relax unless Dylans behaviour drastically changes and the neighbors STFU or we move to somewhere that he can run around without it sounding like the floor is going to cave under us :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

They all go through them phases... i remmeber at school once maybe when he was 5 or 6, and I went to give him a kiss at the doors as i always do, and he looked horrified and ran away with his friends without even a hug for me... i cried for hours!! It felt like a knife right through me :( we got into a habit then of a kiss and hug in the car first lol Now he gives me huge hugs and kisses in school or at the gates, he doesnt care its great :)


----------



## 24/7

Aww bless him!! :D 

Mini basketbal wiggler? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless! Thats so cute! I really missed my sticky toddler kisses, it's so nice to have them back


----------



## Wiggler

hehe 24/7 mini basketball is always a huge success!! we use a wicker basket and his ball pit balls, I might seperate one colour of ball to use tomorrow to help him learn :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

hehe do you remember the big open mouthed soggy ones lol we got all them coming again hehe


----------



## Wiggler

I can't wait for sloppy baby kisses! and baby cuddles!! When they reach their arms out for you its soooo cute.

I also think its adorable just before babies cry when they stick their bottom lip out, Dylan used to do it all the time and it made my heart melt!


----------



## new_to_ttc

cute yeah lol

I think i may have over done it bending over the bed and arms of chairs and moving them etc, i got proper aches now :(


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun :hugs: have a good rest tomorrow.

Well ladies, I am going to bed now, I was meant to be going to bed at 9pm :dohh: Hopefully my little monkey will sleep til at least 6 (wishful thinking I know :haha:) Sleep well x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sleep tight hun! No rest for me... midwife and dr gave me the thumbs up for :sex: ha ha soo i got lots of making up to do lol


----------



## heyyady

I was just thinking that it's awfully late there! Night !


----------



## new_to_ttc

No its only 10.35pm here hun :)


----------



## heyyady

I thought you were 9 hours ahead of me-


----------



## new_to_ttc

ermmm dont know lol what time are you at? lol Its definitely only 10.45pm here lol starting to verge on the late side now lol


----------



## luckyme225

new_to_ttc said:


> Sleep tight hun! No rest for me... midwife and dr gave me the thumbs up for :sex: ha ha soo i got lots of making up to do lol

:rofl: enjoy!! Hopefully I'll get some tonight after enjoying biscuits and gravy.


----------



## heyyady

So you are 7 hours ahead- It's almost 4 pm here in California :)
Going to try to nap a bit while the loudmouth teenager is out :lol: 
Can't wait for hubby to get home tonight so I can shower! It's a sad affair that showering is the highlight of my day! :shower:


----------



## lisaf

hmm, did you guys in the UK do daylight savings? Because you're usually 8 hours ahead, but are only 7 right now?


----------



## new_to_ttc

luckyme225 said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Sleep tight hun! No rest for me... midwife and dr gave me the thumbs up for :sex: ha ha soo i got lots of making up to do lol
> 
> :rofl: enjoy!! Hopefully I'll get some tonight after enjoying biscuits and gravy.Click to expand...

biscuit and gravy = :sex: ??? lolololol Ive heard of aphrodisiacs but usually its chocolates or oysters etc :rofl:

Hey our clocks go forward again soon, that'll make the gap bigger again lol (unless your clocks move too??)

Im just sorting out uniforms etc for morning, spare the Monday morning chaos lol


----------



## lisaf

new - your clocks didn't move last night?


----------



## new_to_ttc

In November (I think) autumn (fall!) our clocks always go back an hour so we gain an hour daylight in the winter then in March, spring, they go back forward so we lose an hour daylight but as its summer its lighter longer anyways so kinda supposed to balance out... we're weird :) Do you guys not do this?? lol They go forward on 27th March, so we'll be 8 hours apart then lol


----------



## lisaf

ours changed last night, lol!


----------



## new_to_ttc

No not last night hun, british summertime doesnt kick in until 27th march, so thats when our clocks move.


----------



## new_to_ttc

How weird lol you'd think we'd all move at same time rofl


----------



## lisaf

lol that is just totally silly... 
though of course I don't know why we change at all :haha:
Lets just shift 30minutes next time and leave it alone :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: yeah that would be great... you'll hate it next fall ..... adults adjust.. babies wow especially just learning to sleep through ones need a whole new routine.. NIGHTMARE!


----------



## heyyady

This is why I have shades and 2 sets of room darkening curtains in my room! lol


----------



## lisaf

lol dang! didn't even think of poor babies adjusting! Grr!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol hey every year i say Im going to get black out blinds for joshua, never have lolol its good now he can tell the time he knows no matter what 8pm is bedtime lol

Lisa, sorry lol xxx

Im watching Ghost... awwww now its doubley sad :( probably not my best idea while hormonal lol


----------



## lisaf

I'm watching My Fair Lady.... much easier on the hormones! lol!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol i probably have done better chosing something easy on the hormones lol Its the first time Ive watched a Swayze film since well... :( I just saw it and thought what the heck lol


----------



## 24/7

Sam has been asleep since late afternoon, just laid down in bed and he is kicking, rolling and stretching all over the place - What wonderful timing!! :p

Ah blackout blinds.... Will probably want them come next summer!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww how cute!!!! Fidget has been quiet but soooooooooooo low down the pressure is like omg and the BH are owwchie today! sure to wake up as soon as I get in bed though lol


----------



## 24/7

Start as they mean to go on!! :p Usually he is good and bounces around in the evening, but he saved it for later today!! :p He doesn't like me laying down, so it's protest time!! xx


----------



## lisaf

my LO is tapping away right now, lol..


----------



## mummy3

Here's a pic, hope it works.

I got a coldsore this afternoon so cant go see her until it goes away:cry:
 



Attached Files:







eilidh gloves.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## BizyBee

I'm getting tons of kicks too. It's great to be able to feel actual parts at this point. He has a habit of sticking his leg behind my belly button.


----------



## new_to_ttc

i'll miss the kicks and wriggles so much when he is here! And pregnancy is so like labour, the feelings are too quickly forgotten :(


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: mummy!! How long do they take to go? xx


----------



## BizyBee

Awe, mummy! Sorry you can't see her today.


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww mummy she is gorgeous hun, hope your coldsore goes super quick, that must be so hard on you xxxx


----------



## heyyady

My girls have been super squiggly all day- not kicking, just squirming a lot- 

Tip* Cheap quick alternative to black out shades/drapes is to buy a flat sheet in a dark color (Black or navy works best) , Cut them to fit your current curtains, hem them, and whip stitch (Or safety pin!) then to the backs of your curtains :)


----------



## mummy3

Am I in time to say happy birthday to new?:happydance::cake:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol yeah 9 minutes to spare then brandi can have all the birthday wishes :) Thanks hun!!


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- she's so sweet!
It must be killing you not to go see her :( :hugs:
Ice your cold sore several times today, and then cover it with a petroleum jelly- the ice slows the bloodflow encouraging it to go away- and the jelly protects it from further infection, which is why some fell like the last forever! (The jelly on them also reminds you not to pick at them )


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's only 8:30pm here. My birthday doesn't start for another 3 1/2 hours, lol. I think I'll stick with 24 a little while longer.


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- adorable picture, hope you can see her soon.


----------



## BizyBee

Hey, you sure have lots of great tips!


----------



## lisaf

lol, dang... wish I had that cold sore tip a few weeks ago! DH had one that lasted FOREVER....


----------



## luckyme225

Darn, looks like no :sex: tonight. I'm too tired and my uterus is achy.


----------



## heyyady

lol- I'm everybody's mom- all my friends call me for advice, tips, remedies, etc :)
As far as all the kid/baby advice- I've raised 2 1/2 already, was a nanny for 4 years and was a preschool teacher for special ed kids :)

... either that or I'm just full of it ;)


----------



## MilosMommy7

mummy - great pic! cold sore sucks!


havent posted in a couple days. the monitor on my laptop stopped working so i only have interent at my parents or in-laws house. tomorrow is my scan and my first NST. i had a dream last night that at my appt they decided they wanted to induce me for no reason even though i'm only 32 weeks. lol. i'm not sure if i'll get any pics printed out since it's just my OBs office. i'll update tomorrow night/most of your guy's tuesday morning. lol.


----------



## lisaf

lol milos mommy...
I had a dream the other night that my baby was born at 21 lbs!!! here's hoping our dreams are NOT going to come true! :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

ummmmm, OUCH!?!


----------



## MilosMommy7

21 lbs. wow! lol. lets hope that never comes true for anyone. that would be one painful belly to be carrying around.


----------



## Wiggler

Argh, I forgot about how horrible it is for babys when the clocks change, I found it was worse when the clocks went forward though. We are moving Dylans bedtime to 8pm when the clocks change so hopefully it shouldn;t disrupt bedtim too much :)

Argos do great blackout blinds, and really cheap too :)

Mummy - love the piccy, she is so beautiful! Sorry about the coldsore, have you got any meds to make it go away faster? I hope it buggers off soon so you can see your gorgeous little girl soon :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Brandi - Happy birthday hun!! I hope you have a wonderful day!!!


Well, it 6.30am here and Dylan is still asleep. He did wake up at 4am, but OH gave him some milk and he nodded off again. Hopefully he should be in a good mood today after having such a great nights sleep!

I'm starting to find it really uncomfy to sleep on my side now, even with the bump supported and a pillow between my legs my bump still feels super heavy and my pelvis hurts :( Only 7 1/2 weeks to go though, then i can sleep on my tummy again :happydance: :happydance:


ETA: Dylan woke up at 6.40am in the most wonderful mood, he came in, gave me and OH a big hug and is now playing with his planes with OH :) I hope today carries on as well as it started :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: yay well done Dylan!!!

Happy birthday Brandi, enjoy being 24 again :) xxxx

I accidently slept on the sofa last night grrrr.... but was pee'ing every hour on the hour this is the first time this has ever happened all pregnancy lol so I figured no point going to bed, the sofa is closer (downstairs bathroom grrrr). With all that present searching last night my house is lovely and tidy so I have nothing to do this morning now yay! lol 

Whats on the agendas today then?


----------



## heyyady

It's almost 3am here and I can't sleep... I keep worrying about my girls coming too soon. I have another NST tomorrow and am hoping to get clearance to do my 1 hr glucose test there instead of across town.


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you're not too achey from sleeping on the sofa hun!

I've just had my mid morning snack of a big bowl of mac and cheese topped with grated cheese and worcester sauce with a buttery slice of bread, OMG it was soooooo good!! This mac and cheese craving is getting out of control though, I want to run into the kitchen and make up a HUGE batch of it :rofl:

Dylan is being really good today, he has had a few hissy fits, but not a single full blown tantrum. :happydance: 

We are having a nice relaxing morning then after lunch going to make some cupcakes then go outside and play in the garden for a while.


----------



## Wiggler

heyy - :hugs: :hugs: I hope everything goes well today hun


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey hope you're ok hun :hugs: you need sleep!! The girls will come when they ready to hun, and you need to be in the best condition so sleep is essential. Didnt you have that ffn thingy test?? It was negitive, try and rest assured hun that means the girls are snug for a little while longer yet. 

Wiggler I can not believe the amount of pasta you consume :rofl: Its 10am!!! lolol Ive just got my mid morning snack/breakfast of cereal lol i feel so hard done by now lol sounds like you have a lolvely day planned, hope the weather is nice this afternoon for you both xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

I know!! Pasta is my weakness at the moment, especially when it is smothered in a thick, creamy cheese sauce :rofl:

Its lovely and sunny here at the moment, and I can;t see many clouds so hopefully it will stay nice, if it decides to start raining though I'll take Dylan out to search for some awesome puddles to jump in :)


----------



## Wiggler

:sick: OMG! I took a pic of me and Dylan this morning, and I'm so glad his hand is hiding most of my face, I look horrific!! I'm in desperate need of an eyebrow plucking and something - ANYTHING to control my hair!! The electrocuted look is not a good one :rofl: 

New plan of action, I'm pampering myself tonight to make myself look even slightly female :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you for the birthday wishes!! New, I turned 25. 25 is where I stop. I will not turn 26 next year, lol. Apparently though, being 25 makes my mom feel old.


----------



## Wiggler

Are you doing anything nice today to celebrate? x x x


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, 32 weeks! This pregnancy is flying by. 

Happy Birthday Brandi. 

Milos, good luck with the scan.


----------



## Inge

urgh stressy mum situation :growlmad: shes involved with social services for reasons with my younger brother and her own behavious and im trying to help cos his schooling is suffering but the council wont do anything unless I get written consent from my mum that im allowed to speak to them about it :dohh: Iv got no hope in doing that as she's so volitile and hard to reach but a socail worked just phoned and said Iv really helped as they cant speak to her :nope: Really dont want to be dealing with all this whilst im pregnant :dohh: and I can see trouble from my mum towards me soon about all this :nope:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> :hugs: :hugs:

thanks :hugs:


----------



## Inge

so bored but cant be bothered to waddle into town :nope: Im thinking of changing my name to Donald :haha: Can hardly get outof the car nowadays :haha: I made a big bulk of bolognese last night and have 2 tubs in the freezer for quick meals. How long can they be left in the freezer for before I have to cook them? :dohh: probably a dumb question :haha:
I have a chicken tikka portion defrosting for later :thumbup:
OH keeps reminding me Leo can come soon (scary!) OH was born at 34wks :wacko: so its possible! But I have a feeling Leo is going to stay tucked up for as long as possible :haha:


----------



## Soph22

Hi ladies-
I haven't been on in a while and there's just no way I can go back through all of those pages!
Happy birthday, Brandi. 

It's not quite 6 am here and I've been up all night. Don't know if I've ever been so miserable as I have this week. On Wed. I went into the hospital with back and tummy pain, found out I was having contractions but luckily they're not progressing to preterm labor. I also got really sick, lots of puking, but they said it's not obstetrical so there's nothing they can do about it. Put on bed rest for the week. Started to feel mostly better until yesterday. I've had crazy stomach pains again, some puking. I do not know what the deal is!? 
Anyone else ever had this? It's really painful in my upper bump region, just below my ribs. Hurts more just by taking a deep breath. I do not want to go back to the hospital if I can avoid it. but don't think I can take much more of this pain!! Sorry for the rant.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry brandi i thought you had decided to just stay 24 forever lol.. happy 25th hun :) Did you hear back from your placement about putting it on hold yet? 

Inge :hug: sorry you're going through all this with your mum and brother hun! I know a bit what its like, I was the in the middle on with my sister and her kids. Its so hard when the people who can make the difference cant talk to you, the social worker she had was constantly talking to me but thats as far as things could ever go and nothing ever improved, well not for a long time anyway. The social worker wanted this and that, but i had no power to speak with the school or the housing etc its really frustrating and a difficult to place to be in. :hugs:

Wiggler, pampering sounds lovely! Im sooooo not girly when it comes to all things like that I just like my hair done thats it lol Its enough of an ordeal having to wash my face with exfoliating soaps because this pregnancy has really broguht the worst out of my skin lol

Soph hun, I know hospital isnt ideal, but sometimes its needed. You really shouldnt be in pain. I assume sickness can easily be normal with contractions and later stages of pregnancy, but not pain hun. They may have established its not preterm labour, but it has to be something and should be investigated. Could be something simple like the position of the baby but definitely better to be checked, even foots in ribs which hurt, shouldnt be so painful you cant cope they may need to give you some exercise techniques to move bubs around a bit or something. I dont know, but pain isnt good hun :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Soph - :hugs: :hugs:

Oh dear, I left the room for 2 mins and came back to find Dylan sat in the baby's bouncer :rofl: 

Dylan had HUGE tantrums when OH was back for his lunch hour, as soon as OH left Dylan was a happy chappy again. I don't know why Dylan plays up so much when Oh is here, OH better fix it soon cos I am not putting up with that for 3 weeks while OH is home after bubs is born!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

thought he tantrumed when OH didnt come home? lol


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Soph - :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Oh dear, I left the room for 2 mins and came back to find Dylan sat in the baby's bouncer :rofl:
> 
> Dylan had HUGE tantrums when OH was back for his lunch hour, as soon as OH left Dylan was a happy chappy again. I don't know why Dylan plays up so much when Oh is here, OH better fix it soon cos I am not putting up with that for 3 weeks while OH is home after bubs is born!!

he might play up so much for OH for attention from him? How long does OH get at home on his lunch break to play with Dylan? He might not like that he gets to see his dad then he has to go so soon?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Gosh dont know whats come over me OH just been called away to the hospital to see his mum, and Im spritely with energy lol Even preparing tonights dinner, have some lunch on the go for now, laundry swopped round even contemplating doing some deep cleaning housework, not just the surface clean it usually gets lol Makes a change from being sooo 'cant be fussed' lol


----------



## wild2011

new stop nesting :rofl: i've been dentist, did u all miss me? :haha: didnt even get a free clean as i usually do wen preggers, but dont need 1, :cry: i wanted sparkly teeth :lol:

no friends kids starting from today, and girls had non uniform today so picking them up then going to do some weeding and lawn cutting , they can help move their wendy house and bikes etc etc want to get my table and chairs cleaned and check my cream parasoul is still cream after being stored shall go bonkers if its not only had the set since last summer and cost a bomb. 

wish me luck siennas pushing her baby in its pushchiar to school and back :cry:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Happy Birthday Brandy!
I still keep finding it shocking that one of our May babies is here already was telling my dh the other night, i always go overdue so the thought wouldn't even cross my mind for her to come early x

Still waiting to be an aunty again my sil was due on sat & no signs as yet, bet she's fed up bless her x


----------



## Wiggler

He cries and gets upset when OH can't make it home for lunch, but when OH does get home he tantrums and plays up like crazy (this lunchtime was like a 45 min replay of this weekend:()!!! 

New - come clean my flat!! Dylan just fell asleep so I'm taking advantage of the time to sit down and relax :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Missed you heaps .... (who is this lass again??? ;) lol) I tried to add you to FB but you didnt accept :cry: Dont worry, ha I have no plans to do all that nesting rubbish lol.... lunch will be ready in a sec then I'll settle on the sofa pheeww lolol Hope your garden furniture is all ok! I do need to get into my garden and sort it, neighbours moved out and the new people have tossed loads of the crap that was left there over my wall, well either that or the people did it before they moved but all needs sorting lol Will do that when fidget is here though it'll keep that long and some of the lugging about I need to do I dont think i could do lol will have to move the swing etc to prune the back corner and sweep the crap blah blah hate gardening lol


----------



## wild2011

wiggler do u let him tantrum or tell him off? id surely have killed sienna if she went on that long :lol: i plonk her on the sofa witha beaker and a dummy and shout at her to stop or i smack her bottom and she stops dead and either sobs herself to sleep or watched tv. ive very sturn with the girls, i dont take ne shit and its very rare they dare try my patience, though leila had a good try last night and pee'd herself when i told her off, so sat her on the toilet for 45 mins till i knew she wasnt gonna pee herself again. :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - Hope your garden stuff is ok, and good luck with the school run :)

I have been talking to OH about our garden and he wants to basically spend a small fortune on it :dohh: I just want some more slabs so we can put a table and chairs out there and some kiddy stuff, He wants raised borders, a huge herb garden... seriously, the garden is teeeeeny, if we did everything he wants there would be no room for the kids to play :rofl: We are going to start attacking it next month though, the damn ivy is growing through the fence again and there is more weeds than grass


----------



## Wiggler

I tell him off when he bahaves like that, and its very rare he will behave *that* badly when its just me at home, but when OH is here its like he is a different kid, constant tantruming. OH will just give him what he wants though to shut him up :dohh: No matter how many times I tell OH to tell him off and get on my side with the discipline he won't. poor kid is confused and I think thats why he plays up so much when OH is here.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild am I am soooooooo the same with Joshua lol I count, by 2 its sorted, I have no idea what Id do if I ever got to the dreaded 3 because its never happened pmsl Id probably just be like oh f*ck :haha: He tantrums upstairs, thats fine out of ear shot lol

My friend is 1 week behind me so 32 weeks ish, and just had a scan to check the placenta, which has moved yay!! so no worries, but they said she is measuring ahead and baby is 7lb+ lol.... Im just waiting for an update surely that cant mean her baby is 7lb now??? I literally sat here dumbstruck pmsl She is big lol... bigger than me, but I wouldnt say THAT big yet lol Arghhhh hope she replies soon lol


----------



## wild2011

me to fb? ive not had ne requests..... will go look !!!!


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler mine r nauhgty with dh too and i loose it with him! haha x


----------



## new_to_ttc

yes you to FB.. I think :haha: or some other random lol

Arghhhhhhhhh my tongue!!!!!!!! Now i KNOW its pregnancy realted and just bad luck, the lumps have started to blister like ulcers ouch!! Ive now got 4 or 5 on my tongue, 1 on the roof of my mouth, 1 back of my tongue/throat and 1 inside of my lip! Sooooooooo not fair. Ive been using mouthwash, think i need to switch to salt wash although thats probably not pregnancy friendly lol


----------



## Inge

I get the mouth problems too new :wacko: Since I got pregnant my gums are so sensitive and the only toothbrush I could get that didnt make my gums bleed was a soft kids brush :dohh: I know its a pregnancy thing and cant wait til I can brush my teeth without worrying :wacko:


----------



## new_to_ttc

My mum was freaking out it was something serious, must say I was getting frustrated because it was defintely hard lumps but no blisters etc so I really didnt know what they were, least now I know its nothing serious, but no idea how to get it under control. My toothbrish has been ok, only a few times ive experienced sensitive gums, this is making eating sooooo difficult :( Joys huh!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!

I haven't heard back from placement yet, but I don't care. I left already. Zoe's health is more important than finishing school on time.

As for doing anything to celebrate, nope, nothing.


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies new!! :hugs:

I'm feeling so much more relaxed today, its lovely :) OH is taking Dylan to the park when he gets home from work so I can have a shower in peace for once without Dylan trying to hop in :rofl: 

Not sure what to make for dinner tonight, I don't really fancy anything, not even macaroni cheese...


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brandi i dont see the point in celbrating getting older either lol although I LOVE other peoples birthdays and always make a huge effort for others lol 

wiggler... wow undisturbed shower.. that sounds amazing lol I try and bath etc when Joshua is in school he never leaves me alone otherwise lol.. mmmaaaaaaaaaaaaam can i can i can i.... (he's not stupid the answer is always yes so i can try get peace rofl)


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> Brandi i dont see the point in celbrating getting older either lol although I LOVE other peoples birthdays and always make a huge effort for others lol
> 
> wiggler... wow undisturbed shower.. that sounds amazing lol I try and bath etc when Joshua is in school he never leaves me alone otherwise lol.. mmmaaaaaaaaaaaaam can i can i can i.... (he's not stupid the answer is always yes so i can try get peace rofl)

Now SS is a bit older he's not that bad when I have to take a bath. He used to keep knocking to ask how long Id be every few seconds :wacko: I told him Id be a few secs once then he went quite for a few minutes and came back to ask what a sec was :haha: (its a second just in case anyone doesnt know) I thought it was so cute :haha: Im getting hungry now..... not sure what to have... might make up my curry :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, Dylan always runs in and tries to get under the water with me, I swear he is part fish, he adores water!

Bumpy pic :) ignore the mess in the background, I haven't got round to cleaning up after OH yet :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0028.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww Inge thats really sweet... Joshua just yells through to me lol 

Ive got a chilli slow cooking on the stove for dinner later :) i just had egg mayo sandwich for lunch and grapes lol... but it all tasted exactly the same :( shame as i never feel like eating during the day normally!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh my wiggler you're blooming hun that is a great bump!!


----------



## Wiggler

Its really huge now! I think I'm roughly the same size as I was when I was about 38 weeks with Dylan :rofl: 

Even though the weight is piling on me now my jeans are still getting looser, I can't wear my mat jeans without a belt now, or else I risk exposing my undies to everyone :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

do you not have a belly band? Apparently they are great for holding up illfitting clothes lol I think i got the smallest bump in may blossoms and im one of the first due :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

No belly band, although I think it would take more than that to hold up the jeans :rofl: they are faaar too big. 

Bubs is having a good fidget at the moment :) he/she is so much more active than Dylan was, Dylan was a lazybum inside then a fidget as soon as he got out, maybe that means this baby will be chilled out? :haha:


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> No belly band, although I think it would take more than that to hold up the jeans :rofl: they are faaar too big.
> 
> Bubs is having a good fidget at the moment :) he/she is so much more active than Dylan was, Dylan was a lazybum inside then a fidget as soon as he got out, maybe that means this baby will be chilled out? :haha:

When my mu had me you wouldnt know there was a baby in her tummy. I never moved and even finding my heatbeat was difficult :haha: but son as I came out I didnt stop crying and was a nightmare :haha: my brother was always moving and kicking and rolling around but was really peaceful when he was born :shrug: So by that logic Leo should be silent and perfect :haha: doubt it though :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Think me and OH upset fidget... he been kicking off since ermm earlier :haha: oops we soooo going to pay for it when he a teenager :rofl: he going to fidget all day and night as small time punishment I knows it, all the most awkward positions lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Aww new, thats what you get for waking a sleeping baby :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm milking this birthday though. I've been craving Dairy Queen cake for the longest time and darnit, I WANT CAKE!!!

I took a belly picture this morning. I feel freaking huge!
 



Attached Files:







25th Birthday Belly - Speck.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 24/7

Here is a more accurate example of my bump, taken this morning. :happydance: 

Sam seems to have engaged today, and it is soooo uncomfortable, and has started off some horrible BH's that go right through me and into my hips and back and are very painfil- Little meanie. :haha: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bumps ladies!!!

I am absolutely shattered!! I really want to just curl up in bed and sleep, but I have to do boring things like housework and cooking and showering :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

30 WEEKS TODAY!!! finally :happydance: 

Great bumps ladies!!

Happy Birthday Brandi!!


----------



## 24/7

Seconded Wiggler - I have the residents meeting to go to tonight, and not convinved I will be able to walk round there, my bump is so hard and uncomfortable!!

Just popped some new potatoes in and then going to whip up a pizza and salad and see if I can manage it.... Whats on the menu tonight? xx


----------



## lisaf

I'm at work right now and just desperately want a nap :( Its only 9:22am :( Stupid time change... stupid cold...

DH wants me to call the doctor because I've had this cold now for over a week. I don't think its that unusual, just a longer than average cold, you know? What do you girls think? It hasn't gotten worse, I am actually pretty good most of the day, but in the evenings I get so congested I can't breathe through my nose well at all and have trouble eating due to the breathing issue...


----------



## Inge

Just wolfed down my chicken tikka and still hungry :blush: Wiggler - Im tired too. Would love to go to bed but its too early! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

hehe 24/7, being an adult is so tiring at times!

Lisa, I would go to the docs to see what advice they can give about easing your congestion

Not sure what I'm having for dinner tonight, was considering just popping some chicken dippers and chips in the oven and dish up some peas with it, as much as I would love a delish home-cooked meal I just haven't got the energy to make one tonight.


----------



## hopefulmama

So i ended up beating the sickness and attacking before it progressed to a cold, woo hooo. 

Went to my therapist today, ahh feel soo much better i love chatting with him, always feel a weight off my shoulder after. It's nice to talk to someone who has no relation to your eveyrday life or relationships, so you get a better outsiders view.


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww lovely bumps ladies! brandi seriously how the heck you managing to carry yours around on your tiny frame!!!

For all you tired mummies... ha ha I had a snooze :haha: Got Joshua home from school and told him his bedroom needed tidying (like I mean wth went off in here??) So he went straight up to do it knowing how bad it was and knowing if he didnt finish by 6 karate would get missed. Not peep from him... I just dozed off on the sofa pmsl A much needed 1hour 15 minute sleep lol So glad dinner was prepared though I just had to jump up and sort it. Oh and update... bedroom is spotless!! yay without even 1 tantrum or moan... miracles really do happen lol

Lisa hope you feeling very really soon hun! It'll take longer to get better because you working etc so not resting it off and the body finds it hard enough to fight off small bugs when pregnant ever mind trying to do a full days work too :hugs:

Hopeful Im glad you are feeling better! And i can imagine how it feels to have offloaded, glad you're feeling in a better place right now xxx


----------



## Inge

owee!! Leo is really kicking at my ribs :dohh: Wish his feet werent so tucked into my ribcage :haha: I saw him shift over to my right side at lunch time and hes been there ever since :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

New - I'm so jealous you had a nap and yay for Joshua tidying his room with no moaning!! 

OH came back and only grumbled a bit when I sent him and Dylan out to the park, I forgot to ask him what time he would be back so have no idea what time to put dinner on :dohh: Its so tempting to ring him but I'm trying to be better with the landline now. I'll just put dinner on when he gets back :)

Got baby bum against my ribs again, its soooo sore:(


----------



## new_to_ttc

The trick is to find a good threat lol.. Ive stopped bothering with the no wii.. no ds or no tv for a week... because none of them phase him pmsl He doesnt care, and he doesnt have a fav toy as he has that many lol He might sulk at no football taable for a week, but it wouldnt last - HOWEVER..... not done by karate and no karate... that was an incentive he wasnt going to mess up. He knows Im deadly serious pmsl 

Im trying to eat jacket potato and chilli with my sore mouth. I cant taste any flavour as such, and I know it has some because Joshua is well impressed (he loves his food far spicier than me lol) plus its hurting because its quite warm arghhhhh... seeing MW tomorrow anyway will ask her what else I can put in my mouth to ease it.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Actually thinking about it, I might shift tidy bedroom day from Saturday to a karate day lol... that way i'll never get moans lol


----------



## wild2011

still not checked my fb new. will do later if i get time. 

garden is all done, looks amazing.

re bump bands they r freaking shite, ive got some small ones and m-l and neither keep any of my trousers up im in same predicament re the trousers falling down lol


----------



## lisaf

new - hmm, see I agree with you that its just that I'm not fighting bugs off as well.
I actually saw the doctor on Thursday and I'm already doing everything I can for the congestion etc... 
DH just thinks this isn't 'normal' and thinks I should check in... would it be totally wrong to tell him that I called and they said its fine? :rofl:


----------



## Inge

Lisa - is there any natural decongestion products you can use? Im not sure if thinks like Olbas oil and Vapour rubs are ok to use but they usually help me if Im feeling bunged up :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

OMG I am in love with my new shampoo and conditioner, yogurt and coconut. Its smells lovely and I was so tempted to try and eat just a little bit :rofl: I was good and didn't though :)


----------



## lisaf

the congestion only happens really bad at night... and I'm allowed 1 Benadryl before bed so I've been using that... just in misery until bedtime though.
And I have to sleep all propped up of course, which means I don't have enough pillows to position myself for pelvis-friendly sleep :dohh: (and actually I think that when I sleep on an incline at all that its bad for my pelvis...)
So now my pelvis is flaring up again and I'm waking up in the middle of the night in pain and can barely walk in the morning etc...


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Can you steal some of your hubby's pillows?


----------



## lisaf

lol, I did at first, but then he caught my cold :dohh:
And I don't think the extra pillow I could steal would really help enough


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- there is a flu strain going around here that you get the flu along with a really bad cold. I only got the cold part of it because I got the flu shot (thank goodness) but the congestion stuck around for about 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm not sure how I'm managing, but I've still got a long way to go. I'll show you what I was at when I was 38 weeks with Isaiah. It was 2 days before he was born. 

Naps..now that I'm an old geezer, I need a nap. I sent the kids off to daycare so I could attend my appointment this morning, and my husband got home a few hours early. At noon, I asked him to wake me up at 2:00pm. Now I feel refreshed.

Tonight on the menu will probably be tacos, spaghetti or, if I'm feeling rich enough, which I totally am not, we'll eat out again, lol. One of my favourite restaurants (where we ate on Saturday) has a March Break special that for every adult meal you purchase, your kids meals are free. Well, there's two adults and two kids, and Zoe's birthday is in a few days so....

I do know dessert tonight is an Dairy Queen Ice Cream cake, the one with the fudge and cookie crumble in the middle...oh my god, my mouth is having an orgasm at the thought of it!!!

New...hope your cold goes away soon. It sucks that they linger during pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







38 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummy3

Happy birthday Brandi:happydance:

Lisa, sorry you feel sick still, thats defo awhile to have a cold:hugs:

Happy 30 weeks lucky:happydance:

New, totally jealous you got a nap, thats crazy about your friend having a 7lber already:wacko:

Wiggler, yep OH's are not the best disaplinarians:dohh: Hows your hips and back today?

24/7 good luck at your meeting tonight

Hopeful, glad you feel better.

I'm trying to get rid of this coldsore, someone suggested nail polish remover on it so tried that :shock: omg the pain! Eilidh is doing great still, she pooped meconium all over daddys work shirt this morning when he was dropping off her milk:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

My back and hips are feeling a lot better today thanks hun, bit stiff, but I can waddle around after Dylan pretty much pain free :)

Ouchies, nail varnish remover on a coldsore, I can;t even imagine how painful that would be!! I have a coldsore too and no idea how to get rid. Is there any good coldsore meds in the shops over there hun? Eilidh sounds like a cheeky little miss! I bet daddy loved his present from her :haha:
I hope your coldsore goes soon so you can see your gorgeous little girl! :hugs:

I had waffles, chicken dippers, peas and sweetcorn for dinner, I've gone right off chicken dippers and waffles but I loved the veggies! Dylan tried some of the waffles and veg, but I don't think he will eat much more.


----------



## lisaf

lucky - I had my flu shot, so maybe thats what I'm stuck with too! My neighbor had a cold that she said lingered for several weeks...
Now I just have to decide if I lie to my DH about calling the doc, lol!


----------



## mummy3

You cant get zovirax over the counter here so the nail varnish remover looked promising, felt kinda like pouring alcohol over a papercut but its helped abit lol. Daddy wasn't too impressed with Eilidh, he sends me a text asking why I didn't warn him she could poo :rofl:

So glad you're feeling better, very jealous over the waffles too, man I miss them:cloud9:


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- what about buying the shower soothers in the eucalyptus scent and taking a hot shower then putting a little vicks under your nose and drinking mint tea?

https://www.sudacare.com/page.jhtml?id=/sudacare/include/prd_showersoothers.inc


----------



## lisaf

thanks hopeful - I may try that... its just that I get so stopped up I can't breathe through my nose at all... so far showers and hot mint tea havent helped, sucking on metho-lyptus cough drops dont' do anything either... it usually only happens a few hours before bed when I can take the benadryl. I'll try the vicks rub for sure though

mummy - what about abreva? I know they sell that here!


----------



## mummy3

Yeah I put on abreva after the remover, not got the same stuff as zovirax in it though so not holding out much hope.

For your cold, have you got a humidifier? I've had alot less colds since having one:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- arent you still in the hospital? or cant u call your OB and get them to call in an rx for you for the zovirax?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hellooooooooooo

Brandi you do get big bumps dont you! Wow! But you look radiant hun, i think this bump is as big as your 38weeker lol I love dining out, and that sounds like a good deal not to be missed... its only your birthday once a year ;) and of course its Zoe's soon too so double reason to go out!!

Mummy, seriously nail varnish remover???? Crazy mere lol I have no hints though, not something Ive ever had, and Joshua's seem to clear up quickly with blisteze (which is another form of zorfirax I think??) How naive of DH, baby #4 and he didnt expect her to poop! thats cute lol 

Lisa, I probably wouldnt lie to DH but maybe suggest a time frame if you not well in 5 days you'll then make the call. Explain that most these cold bugs atm are taking up to 2 weeks to clear. Unless the congestion settles on your chest and you find you're mucus goes a yucky colour in which case go soon as it may have advanced to an infection! If you dont have a humidifier, put a bowl of water in the room to keep the air from drying out, olbas oil on a rag near the bed may help and sleeping upright. Regular paracetamol (forgot what you guys call it lol) if you have a fever with it, it'll help break it, and warm drinks before bed to keep the lungs open. Hope you feeling better soon :hugs:

Im suffering with my back today (might be self inflicted though lol) Ive only been taking paracetamol at night if needed, but took some this afternoon (hmmm probably why I napped *penny dropped* silly me!!) but me thinks I may need some more now :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks new! I wish I could convince my husband to go there, but we ate there on Saturday night, without kids, so asking him to go there again would be difficult. But I got my cake so it's all good!


----------



## wild2011

brandi, happy birthday by the way :hugs:

my bumps that big at 30 weeks :rofl:

nail varnish remover ouchie.


----------



## luckyme225

30 week bump
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## new_to_ttc

Everyone has such lovely bumps!


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump lucky!!

Well my lovely smelling new shampoo and conditioner kind of did what it said it should, my hair is lovely and soft and shiny... but still frizzy!!! GRRR, maybe I should shave it all off? :rofl: Never mind, at least it smells nice :)


----------



## charlotteb24

Wow you ave all been busy since last night so many new pages i actually can't sit and read them all!! lol!

My 2 year old seems to be becoming more aware all of a sudden that i am going to be having a baby and is becoming very clingy :( Hes literally just turned 2 so is not old enough to really sit down in any great detail and explain things to so i'm not exactly sure how to reassure him that its all ok! 

Thank goodness for a day off tmrw! 2 days of work and i'm more than ready for a day off lol!

It suddenly hot me today that i was going to be a mummy again and i almost felt bad for being excited about it because part of me is worried that i will show more love to one son than another without realising or that i won't love new baby as much as i love my son! why do hormones make you think like this??


----------



## MilosMommy7

my dr's appt went good. gained 1 lb in the last week and was measuring 34 (compared to the 31 last tuesday). the biophysical went good. got 8/8 the NST was boringgg and i almost fell asleep since she wasnt really moving for a while there. thursday i go back for another NST at 11am and then at 1:15 i have my growth-scan with the specialist. the ultrasound tech wasnt taking pictures or anything, just watching her. but i got a very clear potty shot and could defenitely see she was still a she. lol.


----------



## heyyady

I had my NST today too (All good) plus went my my grandmother's hospital room to blow kisses through the window (They're on "lock down" with the flu :( ) and lunch out with my mom :) All of it has wiped me out though!

Lisa- I say call the Dr. They will most likely tell you not to worry and call back in a week if there's been no change. But you hubby is worried and he has no control over what's going on with his baby and his wife. Make it plain you are calling for him, to ease his mind. He'll appreciate it :)

New- I love that Joshua cleaned up with out a fuss! Good job! Now can you teach that to my teenagers? Hell, how bout my Hubby??? :rofl:

:cake: Happy Birthday Brandi!


----------



## luckyme225

Just had 1/2 a chocolate creme pie.... it was like an orgasm for my mouth, so good! I'm sure it will be gone by tomorrow. Great way to celebrate 30 weeks haha. Liam really seemed to love it too!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Haha lucky, you sound like me. I had DQ ice cream cake to celebrate my birthday...soft serve, whipped cream, cookie crumble and chocolate fudge...orgasm in my mouth too. I think I'll go have another slice.


----------



## luckyme225

We got a butterfingers blizzard cake from DQ for my husbands birthday, it was delish! Love DQ!!


----------



## hopefulmama

Funny i had an orgasm in my mouth today as well, but came from an oreo cupcake then a guava cupcake. AMazinG!!!


----------



## BizyBee

You girls are killing me with all this talk of delicious sweets! I have been a little naughty and eat ice cream still, but my blood sugar has been ok so it must not be too much. 

Love to see all of the bumps!


----------



## Wiggler

All this talk of yummy cakes has made me hungry now, but its 5.30am, so can't be bothered to get myself anything :haha:

Went to the bathroom this morning at there was a spider in there :cry: It was only a little one but I just know I'm going to be paranoid about spiders all day now.. I'm paranoid enough about spiders in the bathroom anyway (they nest in the extractor fan so we have had to tape it up). Today is not going to be fun :(


----------



## heyyady

Wondering if I can get hubby to bake me a cake at 11pm...


----------



## Wiggler

I hope he makes it for you, cake is a great midnight snack :)


----------



## heyyady

and we have chocolate chip pancakes for the win!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Yay!!

I just sent OH to get me some breakfast, I'm starving and can't be bothered to make myself anything :haha:

Dylan seems to be in a good mood despite getting up really early. I've been getting lots of cuddles and kisses. OH is a bit jealous, he asked for a hug and Dylan said "yuck!!" :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I am FUMING!! When OH was walking back from the shops, that eejit bloke from upstairs walked past him and started muttering about how Dylan is "deranged" 

HOW DARE HE?!?! Dylan is 2 and tantrums and is noisy... he is a KID, he is not deranged, how dare he talk about my son like that, fuckwit!!! 

He is in for such a shock when his kid comes :haha:


----------



## heyyady

and HOW has OH not popped this guy in the mouth yet???


----------



## Wiggler

OH is being very good, I've told him not to even bother saying/doing anything back cos its doesn't set a good example for Dylan but its really hard restraining ourselves.

I just don't get what kind of adult can say that a 2 year old child is deranged. :(


----------



## Wiggler

Oh yea, eejit upstairs is also built like a brick shit house and OH is little and puny, OH would lose that fight :haha:


----------



## meow951

Yummy, love this talk of cakes! I made my sister get one in town yesterday on the way home from college. I got her to come to my house and give it to me lol The perks of her boyfriend living a few doors down from my house......:haha:

Not too chuffed that DH came home yesterday and his exhuast has fallen off!!! So he's got my car until my dad can have a look at it and see if he can fix it or it's a garage job. Therefore i'm trapped at home for the foreseeable future.

We're thinking of him getting a 125cc bike or something because apparently they do 100 miles to the gallon and are way cheaper on insurance, petrol and tax. We can't afford 2 cars at the minute. I did think about me getting rid of mine but then i'd be trapped at home when the baby is here and i'd quite like the option to get out and about.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies :)

Wiggler hope you made a note of what the neighbour said this morning in a diary... you are keeping an events diary arent you?

I went to Morrisons this morning (used to work there so know loads of them) and they all said i was huge lol although got the usual end of pregnancy comments 'omg you're going to pop any minute' why do they do that grrr especially when there is still so much longer to go arghhhhh

Glad all the appointments went well yesterday :) I have MW this afternoon. Must remember to mention my tongue!!

meow a little bike is ideal for saving on costs, not so pleasant to drive in the winter though and not safe at all in our winters! After i smashed mine up the 4th time my parents bought me a car rofl I was a little safer with 4 wheels. i should never have been allowed it from day dot... out the show room delivered to the test centre... on my test run and i got hit by a car.. yet I still passed, bike was a messs though rofl oops!


----------



## Wiggler

Yups I'm keeping a diary :)

I finally got the courage to look at my episiotomy scar... never again will I look at down there in the mirror, I am actually scarred for life!! :cry:

Me and Dylan made some choccy cookies earlier, Dylan had a few and the rest "accidentally" fell into my mouth :rofl: i can't even blame Dylan when OH comes home and asks why I didn't save him any cos he knows Dylan wouldn't eat loads of cookies :dohh:


----------



## Inge

wiggler - If someone said that about my child I would go up there and knock them out :growlmad: Im very protective over my family and if anyone has anything bad to say about us they know how I feel :growlmad:
Last night I was led in bed watching 16 and pregnant :blush: and there was the biggest lump on my right side where Leo was led. OH came in and looked so weirded out by it :haha: It was quite funny cos my left side was normal but there was a huge lump in the right :haha:
I feel so huge today in the stomach and just want to flop out in bed :nope: bump is too heavy to lug around at the moment. Had a lovely bath with Palmolive Honey Bath milk and OH had one last night and its so yummy :cloud9: Love my bubble baths at the moment :cloud9:
Hows everyone else this morning?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya Inge, hows you? I loves bubble baths, but my body HATEs them atm lol since my BFP Ive broke out in a minging rash as soon as soaps get on my skin. So I have to wash with baby soap lol Even my shampoo and conditioner brings me out in a rash, you can see exactly where it has run down on to my shoulders and back etc. I tried to wash my hair upside down but it make me dizzy pmsl

I got back ache again today, but ahem slept on sofa again lol... must kick myself up to bed at night lol


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> Hiya Inge, hows you? I loves bubble baths, but my body HATEs them atm lol since my BFP Ive broke out in a minging rash as soon as soaps get on my skin. So I have to wash with baby soap lol Even my shampoo and conditioner brings me out in a rash, you can see exactly where it has run down on to my shoulders and back etc. I tried to wash my hair upside down but it make me dizzy pmsl
> 
> I got back ache again today, but ahem slept on sofa again lol... must kick myself up to bed at night lol

Im happiest in the bath with loads of bubbles, I can be in there for over an hour if I can :cloud9: Im funny with shampoo too but always have been. I have to use sensitve shampoo's or coconut shampoo or else my scalp gets so dry and itchy. 
Iv had 4 pieces of toast for breakfast at about 830am and just had a few squares of chocolate (trying not to eat the whole 200g bar) and a few strawberries :cloud9:
This week im washing all the baby clothes we have so everything is ready to wear. But not sure how to wash the denim pieces. I dotn want to risk colour runs so might handwash all the denim pieces seperate, what do you think?


----------



## 24/7

Inge, I'm doing whites, light blue and darks seperate for baby clothes, and infact am doing the whites today. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Why not wash the denim pieces in with your dark washing? Unless you plan to use 2 different detergents?? Since having Joshua Ive just used a non bio detergent and a baby conditioner, and never changed, so baby clothes will be washed with our clothes no hassle xxx


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> Why not wash the denim pieces in with your dark washing? Unless you plan to use 2 different detergents?? Since having Joshua Ive just used a non bio detergent and a baby conditioner, and never changed, so baby clothes will be washed with our clothes no hassle xxx

I was thinking of doing that. Im just so paranoid il somehow ruin his clothes :blush: Im terrified il take the washing out and something would have ripped or a colour would have run :haha: Im fine washing my clothes and OH but im really cautious over the baby bits


----------



## new_to_ttc

nothing will run into denims hun, honestly they'll be fine in with grown up denims lol... by time leo is a few weeks old, you'll soon be adding bits to the adult washing, otherwise you making far too much extra work for yourself xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha Inge, I want to, but them arseholes aren't worth getting arrested for and I really don't want Dylan to think that sort of behaviour is OK. Poor little guy gets upset if I give OH a play slap on the arm :haha:

I have always washed Dylans clothes with our stuff, we use non-bio sensitive stuff, I'll be washing babys stuff with out stuff too, I am far too lazy to seperate everyhing. Unless something is covered in poop, that can have a seperate wash :sick:


----------



## Inge

k thanks x washing machine has a baby clothes cycle so nothing should go wrong :haha: any reccomendations for washing powders/liquids?


----------



## Wiggler

https://img.tesco.com/Groceries/pi/170%5C5413149892170%5CIDShot_225x225.jpg


----------



## 24/7

We have gone for Fairy tablets and softener, and from what I can smell from the sofa of it going round the machine, it smells gorgeous. :p xx


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> We have gone for Fairy tablets and softener, and from what I can smell from the sofa of it going round the machine, it smells gorgeous. :p xx

ooh :cloud9: I want soemthing that will smell lovely and make the clothes nice and soft :thumbup: Il have a look tomorow :thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

fairy non bio all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hate the softener though... Comfort Pure for that very baby smell!!! 

What is special on the baby clothes setting??? Is it piping hot to kill all baby stains lol... no delicate washing for baby clothes, just a good softener lol 

I have all his vests and baby gros to wash yet, will leave it a little while longer, I got about 4-6 weeks so maybe do all that after the wedding next week lol


----------



## 24/7

Wooo, happy 24 - Sent our gas and electric meter readings off last week for the winter, and was abit worried as they were higher than they have ever been with the very cold snap, me being off work sick alot, but just got the bills, and we are still £150 in credit!! :D:D Shame I got the car tax letter though, £180 to pay, haha!! xx


----------



## 24/7

I don't like Comfort new, I'm not keen on the smell. :p xx


----------



## hopefulmama

New- I am the same way, when people say "omg you're about to pop" i want to pop them in the fucking mouth, it drives me mad. I also get pissed when people tell me pregnancy is so easy and its such an aamazing time, then i want to spit on them, tell them to go fuck themselves and walk away... granted i haven't done that... i'd love to. 
2 nites ago i was getting ice cream after dinner, and this couple walks in and and the husband is like " oh eating for two, so cute" then the wife says " oh you're pregnant?" so i say with a snarky tone "no, i just got fat only in my stomach" .. and my husband started to crack up laughing as she stood there and just looked at me like she couldn't believe how big of a bitch i was. what an idiot.


----------



## 24/7

I've still only had one person notice that I'm pregnant and say something, some people at work didn't realise I was going on maternity leave, they thought I was just leaving?! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

My mum calls me a fatty :( My friend attempted it once too, but then I grabbed his man-boob and asked if he wanted to borrow a bra and he stopped after that :rofl: Bless him, if we wern't such good friends I think he would have been REALLY offended :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

I tend to wear more fitted clothing, not of a fan of loose etc think it makes preg women look even bigger plus if you're still nice everywhere else i think its sexy to emphasize the tummy, so it's pretty obvious i am pregnant... the lady just caught me in a bad mood.


----------



## wild2011

helllooooo

i use fairy non-bio and comfort baby conditioner, till about 1 then i switch to the same as ours whihc is surf or persil liguid with the baby comfort conditioner lol. i was bubs stuff seperatly and always have prob will, i always have loads anyway so easier just to lob a load in on its own, its auto mode here, as sienna uses reusable nappies so im used to seperating cycles .

talking of sienna she is having a sleep, thank goodness, just had a tuna cheese top roll, glass of orange juice and half a cucumber :rofl: done all my housework just got the nappies to put out on the line. then 1 hr 30 mins till school run

hopeful- wat u said to that woman made me piss myself laughing id have said the same xx


----------



## 24/7

Oh gosh yes, I hate pregnancy tent like attire. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

30 weeks today :happydance: to think at this stage at chloe she was here 6 weeks later yikkess


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> My mum calls me a fatty :( My friend attempted it once too, but then I grabbed his man-boob and asked if he wanted to borrow a bra and he stopped after that :rofl: Bless him, if we wern't such good friends I think he would have been REALLY offended :dohh:

My 15 year old brother said to me the other day "I didnt know whales were land animals" and I took a while to realise he meant me :wacko: I feel like one at the moment though! All the weight is on my bump and everywhere else apart from my boobs are the same. I cant wait til im not carrying a bowling ball around my tummy anymore :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I loves comfort! I tried the fairy softener it just didnt do it for me, didnt smell as baby like lol

Hopeful... some people just have no idea how to be polite grrr its like a pregnant belly is like a neon sign to be rude and intrusive sometimes!!

24 many havent noticed Im pregnant until this last week - 10 days, honest I just popped out over night lol

Wiggler - I call myself fat in jest... before anyone else can jibe it in! but none of my friends or family have ever said it which is nice :)

Just going to grab some lunch before my appoiintment, dont want any more ketone rows about not eating properly pmsl


----------



## wild2011

i wear leggings alot with a long line fitted top, emphasising the bump, as ive lost everywhere else so i can get away with clingy. ive got the waddle now so its obvious :rofl: few more weeks and ill be attackign the maxi dresses i own with bolero cardi's and making the most of my bumpage, not buying anything else to wear now either so they'll have to do . ps: my bump has dropped really low overnight, terrible pressure and i cant see it dropping anymore now.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya wild... happy 30 weeks hun! wow 6 weeks.... do you feel like you're carry the same as any of the girls?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm just going to wear comfy jogging bottoms now until bubs comes, I am so done with wearing uncomfy clothes, and as there isn't too long left tehre is no point going out and buying new mat stuff. I don't care if i look like a slob, I just wanna be comfy!!


----------



## wild2011

bump is huge as with chloe, im hoping that may mean hell do a 36-37 weeks appearance and follow in her footsteps, though her bday is 19 may wats the chances hell arrive then and be 39 weeks +2 lol


----------



## wild2011

wiggler- i dont want to buy ne either i find its not fitting as ive lost so much elsewhere, but im out all the time and dont wanna feel scruffy, id wear joggers if i cud but im not a trainers type person often and ugg weather is almost over lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

oooo thats rather close isnt it! How will she feel sharing her birthday??

I live in leggings and mostly fitted tops. I had a looser top on the other day and i felt really conscious like i was actually fat. I like that fact the rest of my body is in half decent shape so wearing a fitted top shpws off the bump and I still look slimish from behind. I also feel more supported. I have mat jeans, but they not the most comfortable lately, these new mat leggings are awesome!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler... ITV+1... some lady is showing how to make the perfect mac cheese lolol.. made me think of you lol


----------



## wild2011

im lving in leggings too tho i dont like them unless wiv my knee high boots, so as soon as its a bit warmer i have some hareem trousers i can wear and lush sandals and some long line fitted tops will do lol

shed not be pleased, whihc makes me think itll happen hahaha. ive gone both ways, but il winging it for a term baby not edd or over due baby lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol by time it warms up I'll be in my own clothes :haha: I dont mind leggings though, but was really struggling with standard ones this last week or so.


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> Wiggler... ITV+1... some lady is showing how to make the perfect mac cheese lolol.. made me think of you lol

ooh mac and cheese :cloud9: I have chicken and sweetcorn pasta bake later then a chicken and sweetcorn pizza at 9pm when OH gets home. Guess what im craving? :haha:
wild - I tried on some hareem trousers recently and they do not look good on 5foot5 pregnant women with low bumps :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I really wish i had a craving :( feel like Im being left out! lol


----------



## Wiggler

I think if I went out more I would make more of an effort with clothes, as it is I have 1 pair of nice mat jeans which are saved for when I go out and LOADS fo scruffy joggers which I slob about in :haha: 

I'm looking forward to baby being born and me losing weight so I can treat myself to some lovely clothes, I know I don't have ANYTHING apart from joggers and baggy tops that will fit after bubs is born.

Oooh mac and cheese, I'll have to watch replay on BT vision later. mmmm :)

I never had cravings with Dylan, although I did LOVE the smell of dirty dishes if OH didn't do the washing up every night. Turns my stomach now, but a day old plate with skanky gravy on it smelled divine!!! :sick:


----------



## wild2011

lol inge ive tried mine on they look fine, they arnt the overy hugely baggy ones just semi spacious and the elsticated cuffs, i have a pair of the saggy arse foofy area ones and theyd be a big no no, im just over 5ft 10 lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

:cry: Im trying to eat lunch and its just impossible!! Ive had to leave it and just eat a bit of yoghurt :(


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: :hugs: aww new, a bit of yogurt is better than nothing hun.

I have been looking on the new look website for inspiration for nice clothes this summer, and I have NO idea what would suit me, or even what would go well together... Oh dear :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Leave the New Look website then lolol.. oh that was catty, I dont like New Look lol Although I have got a few bits and bobs from there but they soo trying to be a store that they not!


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: wiggler, ill be lik ethat post baby,


----------



## Wiggler

I don't mind New Look, they are cheap and cheerful, and cheap is good, more clothes for less money :rofl: Shame there isn't a Primark round here. their clothes are shite quality, but Id be able to pick up some that fitted while I am slimming down without spending a fortune. 

I think until someone guides me in the ways of fashion I'll probably just be sticking to jeans, a pretty top and a thin cardi through summer as always. :dohh:


----------



## Inge

Im excited at the thought of new clothesand new body after baby comes. Im determined to lose the weight Iv gained and some more. Im about 13st2 at the moment and I was 12st 7 at the start so havent put on much really. I wanted to get down to 10st then 9st as a long term goal. I was 13st 8lbs when I started my diet so I had lost a stone when I got my BFP. I still have to take apart the cross trainer and swap it for my bike :dohh: Il do that tomorow when OH is here on his day off:haha: I would use the bike a little now but dont know if I could take any exercise :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just wear basic stuff lol Last year a lot of my tops were floaty because I felt at my biggest (despite having actually lost weight just felt urghh) this summer I hoping that I can see anything i like and be able to buy it. i want to lose enough weight to be comfortable in anything.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I'd love to get down to 9st 5... but I think im just dreaming. Right now my target is 10st and take it from there.. thats far enough away ha ha


----------



## wild2011

i love my exercise bike, i usually go on it watching the soaps lol. got a nice new one last yr so i expect i should get back on it soon as bubs here.


----------



## Wiggler

I need to dust off my exercise bike, I'll probably use it when I'm watching TV in the evening. 

Apparently the ideal weight for my height is 10st so getting near to that would be nice, but as long as I can nicely fit into size 10 clothes again I'm happy. Also need to find some gfood exercises that can help fix the gross tummy, but I'll work on getting my weight down first :)


----------



## 24/7

I don't like Primark labels.... I got all my hospital pyjamas in there, and have just ironed them, and despite all the outer labels saying 6-8, I have one top that is infact 16-18, and a vest that is a size 14?! DOH!! :p

Now onto my dark sleepsuit wash, and the airer is nearly full!! :D:D Although newborn seem so small, he better not be a whopper!! :p xx


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> i love my exercise bike, i usually go on it watching the soaps lol. got a nice new one last yr so i expect i should get back on it soon as bubs here.

same here. I used to put a cd on then cycle the whole length of the cd usually 45 mins or so. The reason id love to get down to 9st is its not double figures :haha: OH loves me as I am and so he doesnt care what weight I am so its whatever Im happiest with. If I get the bike sorted soon I might start ghaving little goes on it again. Im not going to do my thing of cycling for 2hrs straight again (cant wait til I can) so a little gentle cycling should be ok. I think I enjoyed making myself work out so hard so Il have to be careful not to push myself


----------



## Wiggler

Some Primark stuff looks nice, but falls apart so fast! You really do get what you pay for in there, NL is cheap and cheerful and I've noticed their clothes last a lot longer (apart from their mat clothes, shocking awful quality) I'm planning on getting some of their £9.99 jeans to get me through the losing weight stage :)


----------



## 24/7

Yeah, Primark is abit poo, but for my hospital needs - Blood leaking as wild keeps reminding us about p) and milk leakage, plus baby sick, wee and poo it suits its purpose. :D And it was the best place for dark pyjamas too!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

:cry: Dylan caught me eating prawn crackers and stole them off me, I'd only eaten 2 out of the pack. My son is so mean to me! :rofl:


----------



## Inge

soem primark stuff is good. I agree things do wear out quick though. I got a jumper there and the seams under the arms wore out very quickly and got holey. Im hoping that by xmas I could have lost the bulk of it as 7 months to lose 3st maybe 4st is do-able right? So then I can go for a spree at xmas maybe to cardiff with OH and the kids and get nice new clothes. (god feels wierd saying "the kids"!:haha: ) 
Not sure ss will want to go girly clothes shopping though :haha: so the boys will prob leave me and Leo to it and go in search of boy shops :haha:


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> :cry: Dylan caught me eating prawn crackers and stole them off me, I'd only eaten 2 out of the pack. My son is so mean to me! :rofl:

omg prawn crackers :cloud9: I might have to go to Aldi and get some :haha: but they only do the big bags and I will eat them all to myself :dohh: Im off down the co-op now get some liquids cos I drunk all my juice and forgot to get more from Asda earlier :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

I have put on 2 stone so far, can't work out where it has gone though?! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Inge, I'm hoping to have lost most of it by January so I can go on a mega shopping spree for a new wardrobe in the January sales. I'm going to celebrate getting down to my target weight/size by having my hair and nails done at a REALLY nice salon. Hopefully in January I will be a whole new (and much smaller) me! :)


----------



## wild2011

im 6lb up :rofl: but i have lsot a lot since booking weight so ill see the difference after bubs here, i never bothered weighing from booking, till 24 weeks ish, so i i lsot then and have started slowing gaining,


----------



## Wiggler

I just weighed myself and I'm 4lbs below pre-preg, I'm really piling on the weight recently :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont like the exercise bike lol.. I dont like any bike lol Id love a tredmill in my lounge that would be super awesome, but it'll never fit ha ha Ive decided not to beat myself up over numbers on the scales, I want to be a well toned 12. Not sure my hips will ever go back under a 12, if they do great, but if I have to be a 12 and 11 st I will try and live with it (although hoping to get in the 10st range and a lovely size 12 lol)

Ive just bought all the crap for Joshua's party bags off ebay, yay! so thats him sorted, got the 2 presents he asked for so now just need to get something off fidget, and probably few bits off me extra lolol then Im sorted completely. Oh need some diabetic sweets for one of the kids party bags, need to remember to get them .. then Im done lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh jeez... MW appt arghhhhhhh I need a PA lololol see ya laterz ladies Im running late AGAIn lol (and still typing telling you so ffs Im losing the will to live lol) xxx


----------



## Wiggler

hehe new, hope you aren't too late x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

If it's any consolation ladies, I've gained 33lbs so far this pregnancy and still have 6 more weeks to go.

Isaiah is making me so proud today!! In the last 24 hours, Isaiah has pooped in the potty twice and peed in the potty 3 times. He's only had 2 accidents (not counting overnight). He keeps asking for the potty and he's refusing to wear a diaper. He is adamant that he wears his "Cars Undiedare" and nothing else.

We'll see how this goes!


----------



## Inge

good news on the potty training Brandi :thumbup:
im having painful back spasms now :cry: Dont think the wlaking to the shops was a good idea :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - Thats great, opefully it continues to go well!!

Inge :hugs: take it easy hun!!

I'm so sleepy, I wish the day would hurry up so I can go to bed :haha:


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Brandi - Thats great, opefully it continues to go well!!
> 
> Inge :hugs: take it easy hun!!
> 
> I'm so sleepy, I wish the day would hurry up so I can go to bed :haha:

I take it eay all the time :nope: I think maybe Leo hit a nerve in my back cos I got 2 spasms then thats it. There in my right side where he's led right now so think it was more baby related.


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds like Leo is going to be a cheeky little guy!

Dylan is being very clingy today, I don't mind though. Clingy = cuddles :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brandi thats really positive!! Sounds like he really got the understanding! Well done little man!!

I arrived with 2 minutes to spare... blow me walking/running that far that fast is sooooooooooo not good in this condition rofl.. whats worse is MW was running 15 minutes late! lol Although dont mind mind I was able to reduce BP by time it was my appt :rofl: and Ive had my fair share of teary over running appointments! MW was great, discussed my scan and consultant appt from last week, and she said (partly in Welsh so translated best I can lol) but 'OMG just because so many ladies take advantage of eating for 2, and as a nation now produce naturally large babies because of the crap in foods and what not does not mean a 7lb baby is 'considerably small' what a narrow minded comment to make to a pregnant woman' lol *go MW go MW* She is great lol but was probably one of the few appointments that Ive had thats been normal and uplifting lol She complimented me on my weight said I looked radiant, absolutely no bad results to give me lol and baby and I were all fine! Makes a change :rofl: Ive got some medicine stuff for my tongue to, she thinks its oral thrush, probably from the 2 doses of antibiotics side by side so hopefully will start to feel better in no time at all :)


----------



## Wiggler

Glad you got there in time hun, sounds like the appointment went great and hope the meds help your mouth, its sounds really sore!


----------



## new_to_ttc

My mouth is sore :( but there is one thing (I always find a silver lining lol) the original dryness and burning sensation are easing up, but because i cant eat properly Im drinking WAY more fluids, so looks like the thrush has indirectly cured the dehydration ha ha 

Oh ready for a nap now but need to collect Joshua really soon, (I wont forget him lol) then he has swimming and karate so no napping time for me lol Tuesdays are sooooooo hard lol


----------



## Psycow

Hey Everyone. Hope you're all doing well :) We had our 3D ultrasound today, and got to see our little boy - SUPER CUTE if you ask me =p. Can't believe that in about 9 and half weeks, we'll be meeting him for the first time. :thumbup::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







BABY BURNS_23_edit.jpg
File size: 91.1 KB
Views: 1









BABY BURNS_30_edit.jpg
File size: 118.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww wow!! Amazing scan pictures!!! Not long to go now xxx


----------



## luckyme225

Cute scan pics!

I was woken up a few times last night from my little one beating me up. He was so quiet during the day, he obviously decided to make up for it. I was afraid he was going to flip with all the crazy movements he was doing. I'm sure this baby is really going to have his days and nights mixed up.

New- Glad your appointment went well!


----------



## hopefulmama

new- thats great that your MW was being supportive and nice, i hope that settled your nerves on the scan stuff. 
I've never had thrush in the mouth, i can only imagine how much it sucks.

I made a smoothie for breakfast with some eggs and turkey sausage but i am still starving, i am so glad its almost lunch time.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- I am the same way. Plus sleeping on my left side causes me cramps and uncomfortableness so i am on my right side like 2/3 of the night. Effing babies causing problems.


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely scan pics hun, he's a cutie!!


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- how is your lip?


----------



## charlotteb24

Arghh! can sympathise with the back pain! OH decided he was gonna try and cuddle me all last night in bed and was literally smothering me! to the point i couldn't move to get comfy! made me so cross! poor guy!

Talking of washing! mines just finished! loving all this mild weather we are getting in the UK atm, my tumble dryer is redundant :D awesome!! We use the fairy softner but with Daz powder as the Fairy non bio doesnt have the allergy uk certificate but the softner does and OH and Noah have sensitive skin and Daz is the only one we have found doesn't make them flare up! Too scared that the Fairy non bio may not agree with them and they will scratch themselves to pieces!


----------



## wild2011

new- glad all news was good


----------



## Wiggler

Mega heartburn right now, I think its caused by the lemon squash I have been drinking. :(

I'm going to start sorting the baby clothes tonight if I feel up to it. I'm so so tired at the moment though I don't know if I will have the energy once Dylan goes to bed. I've got to do it soon though, I don't want bubs coming and not having any clothes sorted :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

These babies are getting in some very uncomfortable positions it seems!! Its not going to get much better from here on in either! Argh! lol

I just watched Joshua swimming and its a hard bench with no back support and Im in pain AGAIN, think I can have paracetamol soon though phew! 

Think Im going to have something soft like noodles for dinner later. Ive given up with tastey food, I cant taste a thing so no point putting myself through the pain pmsl


----------



## wild2011

am sat in waiting room waiting for dh to pick me up ( at mw appointment), have been told to take it easy and ease up on the walking and strenuous stuff for the forceable future ( bloody impossible)-but i shall try.

baby is still measuring ahead, growth scan will be thru in next few days, still waiting gtt results should be thru by fri/monday latest. im fully engaged, explaining the pressure today and yesterday, though he may bob about, to be that far engaged its supposidly extrmeely unlikely he'll move back up now. hence being told to tak eit as easy as possible or he'll be falling out as seems to be the only direction he'll go in now, for that reason i've now got another mw appointment end of next week, may be weekly appointments for me already, all depends on what happens over the next week. eakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk i am now literally closing my legs and keeping them that way. have been advised to not have sex, or indulge with BOB :rofl: and not going to touch RLT OR EPO till 37 weeks + .

not at all what i was expecting to hear, but he's healthy and nothing anyone can do 

xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Wild do take it easy! Has she checked your cervix see if its showing signs of softening or coming forward? Hope bubs stays put a little longer for you, but me dont think you going to get to 39+2 Chloe's day is going to be all hers!! You not allowed to go before me though so legs crossed for 4-6 weeks lady!!! lol Glad you both doing well hun :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Not allowed to go before me either wild. :p

Seriously though, I hope he stays cooking for you. xx


----------



## wild2011

wont allow myself to go before new, 24 sos hun im not promising ne thing, :rofl: fingers crossed though

ive got visions of going overdue, but the pressure sure is alot, and i dont really want to go overdue with it :lol:


new- nope, would do more harm, chances r it would only take a poke or prod on bubs 4, :rofl: ive not had any bad bh's or shows etc so just have to rest and avoid all the things that could trigger ne thing. ne signs straight into hospital tho im pritty comfortable except the pressure 

xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

You never know, he may bob back up. Try standing on your head int he evening, if gravity is the key to engage... it should tbe the key to unengage lolol


----------



## wild2011

i was gunna say i should stand on my head :rofl: u beat me to it new, im hopeful he might for a while but she didnt seem so sure,


----------



## Wiggler

Aww wild, keep your legs well crossed hun! :hugs: Take it easy and make that hubby of your wait on you hand and foot!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

They say like minds think alike - must work for the wacky minds too :haha:

All you can do is wait and see hun! Dont go doing anything you dont need to! 

oooohhh I just seen an advert for cylinder hoovers, Dysons do a dinky one! I could do with that, its tiny, so ideal :)


----------



## wild2011

ive got a cylinder vax one and its fluffing awesome its guaranteed for 6 yrs and they guarantee no bockages or loss of suction, i bloody love it


----------



## 24/7

Oi wild - Not happy!! :p But you have my sympathies, when Sam dropped yesterday it hurt alot!!

Tuna and cucumber roll tonight, yum!! Tried to make one to take out with my tomorrow, but my stupid GF bread rolls half fell apart as I put it in foil. :( I hate eating them out as at home I use a knife and fork as they fall apart so easily, but when out I have to look like a loon eating them out of the foil. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just have a little cheap hoover, I dont have much carpet at all but its not very good. Me thinks a good suction would help these cream carpets heaps!


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, some people are so insensitive, some idiot on my FB just put up a joke about the NZ earthquake. I quite happily unfriended him after letting him know how sick he was. 

I have no appetite this evening, I'm sending OH down to the shop to find me something to eat for dinner, nothing we have in appeals to me at all.


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 - could you not make up a tuna/cucumber mix in a tupperware box and slice a GF bread like a french sick and take a fork then put the tuna on as you ready to eat so you have lots of little sandwiches? (more like eating french toast and pate than a sandwich but least its in 1 piece!)


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- I toss between the two sides all night. My body goes numb so easily after laying on one side for awhile.

Wild- Keep those legs of your shut! Hope your baby stays put until 37 weeks.


----------



## new_to_ttc

How cool.... gelli baff lololol...... its onthe news just now, thats definitely a bath for little boys who wont get in lol


----------



## 24/7

Probably a much more sensible idea new. :D Will try that next time, thank you!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I've just realised, if I go overdue I can always watch Eurovision on the 14th May and laugh the baby out :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Wild:hugs: I remember you saying your babies don't engage till last minute, please try and take it very easy (lol yeah I defo get how hard this is with 3 other kids:dohh:)

Hopeful, the lip is getting better, the nail polish remover makes a huge difference. Should be able to go to Eilidh tomorrow, 3 days away from her is just awful:cry:

Wiggler, I can't believe how awful your neighbour is, what kind of man picks on a 2 year old boy:hugs: Hope your OH brings you back something nice!

Mmmm is there anymore of that cake going about?

New, yay on the good mw appointment:happydance:

Psycow, gorgeous pics:flower:

Strange to think my newborn is almost a week old lol, I don't even look pregnant anymore, you all are going to have to hurry up so we can be a parenting group:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

yay for being able to see Eilidh tomorrow!! I can't imagine how hard its been not being able to see her for 3 days :hugs: :hugs:

OH got me a fish pie, he put it in the microwave and when it was done one side was burnt to the bottom of the tray and steaming, the other was cold and soggy. It had to be chucked out. Having a slice of buttered bread now :cry:


----------



## 24/7

Oooh fish pie, yummy!! :(

A different to usual question.... How did everyone with children already still maintain a happy relationship with OH after baby arrived? The closer it gets the more I worry it might change our relationship, and not for the better if that makes sense? I appreciate everyday how lucky I am to have such a great relationship with him, and I don't want it to change. I know that sounds selfish, and I don't mean it to sound that way, as I love Sam to bits and can't wait for him to be here. xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - Me and OH found it really hard, we were both so tired and stressed and didn't really spend any "us" time together, after 4-5 months of being constantly at each others throats we decide once a week we would have movie night, just us, a cheesy film and some yummy food (Dylan would be in bed), It helped loads and after that we started making more of an effort with each other. We carried on with film night until Dylan was about 9-10 months old. 
I think the main thing is to remember no matter how tired or stressed you both are to always make a bit of time for each other, even if its just 30 mins while baby naps to just chat and have a cuddle


----------



## mummy3

24/7, I can't talk for anyone else but for us our relationship has stayed exactly the same, if anything we are closer. Four kids in and we still find time just for the 2 of us, we still laugh and joke at the same things, we still hug and kiss all the time and I know we still feel the same attraction for each other. lol we do feel more grown up now though:haha:

Wiggler:hugs: I'm sorry about your fish pie


----------



## 24/7

Mummy, thank you - I don't think it will have a neagtive, but because everything is great now, I just don't want it to change - No doubt all made worse by the pregnancy hormone fog!! My biggest worry is when I go back to work and we are juggling childcare and time as a family and just the two of us etc....

Wiggler, thank you too - Movie night is a good idea. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww mummy, thats so sweet! I was absolutely sure that me and OH would end up breaking up, we never talked, just bitched at each other, it was awful! Then when Dylan was 3 1/2 months old OH was attacked and we realised we needed to fix things, but never actually did anything about it until things reached breaking point again. With all the stress at the moment I can feel us getting distant again (I think it's just our way of coping), I need to do something to push us back together. I'll probably start film night again next week :)


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - Don't forget once bubs is a little bit older and has a bedtime you and OH will have the evenings to have time together too.

Edited cos the sentence didn't make sense :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Thanks Wiggler - I'm desperate for Sam to have a happy upbringing with both of us. Being pregnant has shown me some demons from my past, and almost nightly I have nightmares about my Dad as I was growing up, and I want Sam to have absolutely everything. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun :hugs: :hugs:, I understand that totally, I had a horrible time growing up, my parents were constantly arguing, my dad used to smack the hell out of me til I was about 8 or 9 and I got kicked out at 17 cos I told my mum she should divorce my dad cos she was a total bitch when he is around (she's better now thankfully) so I understand how important it is to have kids grow up with happy loving parents. It makes my situation with OH even more heartbreaking, cos even though we don't bicker in front of Dylan, I know he picks up on it. I don't want Dylan growing up thinking mummy and daddy don't love each other :cry:


----------



## charlotteb24

aww 24 a new routine is had on everyone at first and yes it did put pressure on me and my oh! we have very high sex drives (sorry tmi) and we had no nookie from when i was 24 weeks with noah due to a bleed and then couldn't have sex until i'd healed up etc and what with the tension from that and the pressure of being a new mum and everything being new to me we did struggle. Bt we are stronger than ever now! You will be fine hun, just make sure you make time for one another sometime every few days when the routine is up in the air.

mmm gonna try a new recipie for dinner tonight, garlicy, cheese green veg pasta off the tesco website! hopefully will make enough to take to work with me tmrw!


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: wiggler and 24/7, being a parent is what you make of it, I don't have my parents in my life so I know how it is to set your own standards.

Date night works, we are lucky our kids settle to bed at 7pm so we get a chance to chill together and watch our faveourite programmes:flower:


----------



## 24/7

Thanks girls - Deep down I know we will be fine, its just these naughty hormones!! :D 

And Wiggler, I know exactly what you mean. :hugs: The nightmares are really starting to get to me, as they are almost everyday now, and its always a similar theme, and I don't like it, but I never had them before being pregnant, so hopefully they will pass. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Charlotte that pasta sounds GORGEOUS!!! I am loving pasta right now :)

mummy - I am doing quite well with OH recently, I've been spending more time with him and told him he can sleep in our bed again even though I HATE sharing a bed when I'm fat and preggo. Its hard though, cos I am a crazy hormonal cow at the moment, everything he does irritates me :rofl: Bless him though, he is so understanding. 

I think I am going to surprise him with a delish romantic home-cooked meal when dylan is at my mums next, then snuggle up and watch a cheesy film and just talk all night like we used to :)


----------



## Wiggler

aww 24/7 I hope they pass soon :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

wiggler loves pasta especially with the word green involved :haha:

heartburn and ouchy bits tonight... 

ok sprout thats u told to cook till 37 weeks :haha:... 24 was joking hunny, :hugs: please do go infront i'll happily come at the end, i want to remember this one cos im not going through it again :rofl:

24- i find as ummmy did things are still the same, we get on just the same if anything we have grown closer, and find time together . except for when he goes on a long trip :rofl:


----------



## charlotteb24

These bloody hormones are a pain aren't they?! I can go from severe anger to severe upset in 2 seconds flat some days its awful! and i get very paranoid too!

Wriggler - i could live off pasta! this pasta is a bit naughty tho as it has danish blue cheese in it but according to the nct website thats fine as its been cooked and boiled so it takes away the bacteria.

Ouch! my body invader has a habit of sitting all on one side of my stomach and stretching the skin SO tourt that it actually hurts! never know discomfort like it LOL especally mid stride!


----------



## wild2011

omg i give up one of my sils who is due 2 weeks after me has given birth to her daughter today, :cry: no idea what the current status is, but all i know is theres problems and it was all very quick, i was talking to her last night and all was fine..... very different out there and scbu are few and far between so im very worried right now and shocked. :(


----------



## 24/7

Wild I hope all is ok. :( xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Jeez wild really hope things are ok keep us informed xxx


----------



## luckyme225

24/7- The first year was a real struggle. I did love him even more seeing him as a father but the sleep deprivation/ work/ taking care of a baby did take a big toll on our marriage. I also suffered from a bit of postpartum depression, so that didn't make things any easier. Communication is the biggest thing and eventually we worked past our issues. I'm nervous about it all happening again but this time we know what to look out for. I know the first few months wont be easy for us but I know we know the stress wont last forever and we will come out on top.

Wild- Hope your SIL and her daughter are OK :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I hope your SIL and baby are ok hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: Wild, hope your sil and her daughter are ok


----------



## charlotteb24

Wild i hope everything is ok, thoughts are with you and family. How awful :( xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Wild hope baby doesn't come down any further for a while!
My lol keeps engaging & popping back out i was really struggling last wk, then i did some gardening as i knew it wouldn't get done otherwise & she popped back out i have no idea what position she's in now will see the mw on Thursday :)


----------



## wild2011

thanks all will inform wen i get update nothing at mo x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild i hope your SIL and baby are doing ok! 

Hiya all :) ermmmmm me and Joshuas dad didnt make it through the pregnancy in one piece ... but he was a 2-timing, selfish bullying git :rofl: actually me and FOB didnt make it through this pregnancy either... but he was a spineless coward... hmmm I wonder if maybe Im just a hormonal menace???? muwahahahahaha 

Need something to eat, dont fancy anything though sigh..... need some more of that gel stuff for my tongue because that was cool earlier made it all numb and no feeling which was weird and almost had my drooling :haha: but also no pain so silver lining again lol 

24 - I agree with Lucky the key is communication, I also agree with Wild - no long distance flights for DH and all will be perfect :)


----------



## heyyady

Wild- sending positive thoughts to your SIL & baby- You just take it easy and try not to get yourself too stressed about it- keep that LO cooking! 

24- Things will change. They WILL be different, but in good ways in the long run. You are transitioning from being just lovers to being parents together as well. Talk all this over with him- be on the same page. It will all be beautiful and you two will be closer than ever in the end :hug:

Wiggler- :lol: I'm addicted to canned beets- I eat at least 1 can a day! Hubby pointed out that maybe the girls will be a funny color when they are born, so If your baby is coming out green, my girls will be red! :lol:


----------



## wild2011

cannot get hold of anyone at all, nobody is picking up and its an hour ahead over there, she wont be allowed visitors other than her mum or mil, dh and fob's not allowed in the maternity hospital, feel bad for him too, feel kiind of useless but nothing i can do and need to concentrate on sprout for now. hoping for some good news by morning or atleast news of some sort of stabilisation or improvement, not eaten so going to have some cereal me thinks. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild cant imagine the worry you and DH are going through! I really hope you get some news soon. Definitely go get something to eat. Ive just grabbed some noodles (soft on the tongue lol) :hugs: hun xxx


----------



## wild2011

lol sos cock, go find some lol :rofl: theres nothing i can do to help, thats the worst bit but i was on msn video call to her last night and she was asking me about labour saying she is scared, and i spent hours telling her if i can do it she can etc etc, i have to speak albanian with her and i feel awful this has happened. :(


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you get some good news soon hun :hugs:

Just had to go through the same nightly routine of waking OH up on the sofa and reminding him that he needs to clean the damn kitchen. He always promises to do it straight after dinner but just falls asleep on the sofa, then whines about having to do it at 10pm, he would be moaning a hell of a lot more if we all got food poisoning from him being a lazy shit and not cleaning the kitchen!! :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

if i told dh to go clean the kitchen, after hed been in work all day, hed tell me where to go and shove it! :rofl: though i have been making him do alot afterwork this week as punishment lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl wild I had to read that a few times to make sure i had read it right lolol.... mmmmmmm yes I would prefer that lol but my cock is busy tonight so have to make do with noodles lol

Wiggler.. get a dishwasher lol Oh id love a dishwasher, I just had to wash bowls to have my noodles lololol Cant believe they all used I only did them last night before bed pmsl.. Joshua loves cereal and yoghurt for breakfast, and supper... but he always pours yoghurt into a bowl lol.. so 3 yoghurts 2 cereal.. all bowls in the wash grrrr


----------



## 24/7

Ugh, not feeling good tonight!! :( And Sam has gone on strike again!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

noo he not on strike, he just knows mummy needs a rest!


----------



## Wiggler

It started as OH just doing the washing up cos washing up liquid irritates my hands and the powder inside the yellow washing up gloves gives me a rash, but he always makes such a mess in there that I decided the whole kitchen is his job now, he doesn't mind too much, but he likes to put it off so he can play on the PS3. I'm going to make him scrub it top to bottom at the weekend :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

new - our kitchen is dinky, no room for a dishwasher, although I am considering getting a tabletop one to put on the sideboard, it would make things so much easier!


----------



## wild2011

naughty sam! :hugs: hope u feel better soon. 

lol lol new, u need a bowl washer upper, shall we send all our dishes to wigglers oh lol


----------



## 24/7

I can't even find him either, my stomach is completely soft - He must have gone to the pub!! 

I love my dishwasher, when we were house hunting it was an essential on my list!! :p xx


----------



## hopefulmama

To what you guys were talking about earlier, thats one of my biggest fears.. how much my relationship will change and i am afraid i am going to go crazy with lack of sleep and all the new things and change in our lives. I wont be working and he will be taking the first few months off of traveling and working from home office, plus we will have help which makes us very lucky to have those factors on our side but that doesn't make the big changes any different. Plus I will be breastfeeding, so not getting that much sleep, which doesn't equate well for anyones temperament.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: yeah!!!! but will he have them washed dried and returned by breakfast? lol Plates are rarely used in this house always bowls lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

I think I need to train him up again, he has been slacking! I swear the man needs constant training, I can't relax for even a day with him, he's like a puppy :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry new, he doesn't do drying, he is soooo poorly trained, I'm such a failure :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

my cat just fell aslepe on top of sofa and fell on top of photo frame and totally crapped itself, pissing myself here, sprout doesnt like me resting my elbow on side of bump im getting booted off :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- Check these out- about the size of a microwave!!!

https://countertop-dishwasher.purzuit.com/


----------



## wild2011

i think ur a saint wiggler, u wanna train mine too? lol x


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks heyy, they are about the same size as the one I am thinking of getting. Its up near the top of the list of things I need to buy once all the baby stuff is out of the way.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Wild, training one bloke is hard enough, 2 may send me into a nervous breakdown :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

counter space here is very low, i dont like dishwashers, i hate touching glasses and mugs that have been in them,my washer upper will be chloe in a few yrs :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Hopeful- the nice part about having help, be it a nanny or a relative staying, is when you get to the end of your rope sleep wise, you can pump ahead and have them take a night so you get a full nights sleep. Plus, there's just something that clicks in your head when they're born that just makes it so you don't NEED as much sleep as before.


----------



## new_to_ttc

What you mean he doesnt dry.... crack the whip lady!!! lol Although i much prefer the boiling hot water approach which dries instantly lolol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I know new, I am a total failure as a man trainer! He also doesn't put his dirty clothes in the laundry basket and falls asleep with all the lights and TV on. On the plus side though, he makes me lots of tea and makes a kick ass fry up (although he is so slow dishing up by the time I get it half of it is cold, still really yummy though) :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hopeful, you'll see when baby comes along everything just falls into place. The help you have will be so precious to you, but some how we manage to survive without the sleep we're used to.

Wild... why do you have to wait a few years?? Thought Chloe was similar age to Joshua? OMG why cant they start the dishes soon??? Jeepers, thought I could hand over the reins soon :(


----------



## Wiggler

I'm off to bed now, knowing Dylan he will probably be getting up around 4-5am so need as much aleep as possible. Sleep well ladies!! x x x


----------



## hopefulmama

Yea that wil be my saving grace. Our nanny who will be living full time with us, is here for the week 'getting to know us'. She will come back on April 14th for good. I really don't like the idea of it. I hired a baby nurse this past week to be here full time the first week then just a 4 hrs a day 3x a week for a couple months after that. I want her to teach me everything i don't know and to show me things... the other girl is younger and is really to cook, clean keep a watching eye, can't say i want her help at all to show me anything regarding how to handle a newborn.

I am really flipping out about the entire situation, i have no experience with babies or kids, i have never held a baby, nada. My husband has more than me because of his niece and nephew.


----------



## wild2011

she'll be 7 in may, (19th) i dunno im scared with the sharp knifes and id like them to be clean before i eat off them :rofl: she brings the dirty washing down the and puts it in machine, trnasfers to tumble dryer and puts away clothes ive ironed and folded, so shes a good helper lol x


----------



## 24/7

Night wiggler!! xx


----------



## wild2011

i was like that before chloe hopeful and it all came naturally to me, xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

night hun!

Im trying to get comfy back is murderous tonight, paracetamol not kicking in at all :( arghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## wild2011

night wiggler x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Joshua helps with the laundry, and is great at doing his room. hmmm see your point about clean dishes to eat off, will teach him something else lolol


----------



## heyyady

They are not too young to help! Have them dry and put away- I had Bethy putting away the silverware at age 3!!! 
Poor Beth- she just came in from school- she walks about a mile... it was POURING rain, she looked as though someone turned a fire hose on her! I've got her in a hot shower and have put on water far tea, and am thinking a snuggle on the couch to watch a movie may be in order!


----------



## wild2011

aww hey :hugs:

just got a bowl of cereal and theres loads of cleasn ones here new :lol:

did just :sick: up my cereal tho booooooooooo


----------



## new_to_ttc

I got loads of clean bowls now too lolol I owned millions no idea where they vanish to lol

try some toast or something hun xx


----------



## charlotteb24

Night wriggler! wow my other half cleans this kitchen once in a blue moon lol! however when he gets his cleaning head on he doesn't stop at the kitchen he cleans the whole house!! shame it doesn't happen every week lol i would so be out of a job!

Right i'm off to try and sit in the bath as my back is killing, i swear i sit down too long and i ache more than if i'd run a marathon!

Night ladies xx


----------



## luckyme225

I had nachos for dinner and now I'm super full. I feel like I could fall asleep on my laptop except this kid keeps poking my cervix.


----------



## hopefulmama

I made couscous and chicken. super simple .. nachos sounds good too hahah


----------



## heyyady

I'm defrosting some of my homemade Tuscan White Bean soup and steaming artichokes :)


----------



## hopefulmama

oh yum that sounds good. I ended up making a milkshake with 1/2 chocolate and 1/2 vanilla


----------



## luckyme225

I had more Hershey's creme pie today, it was amazing.


----------



## lisaf

just popping by... been busy the past few days with work and childbirth classes etc..


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- any decisions about when you're going off work?


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies!

Hopeful - I had no experience with newborns either until I had Dylan, you pick it all up really quickly though :) 

I did not sleep well last night, OH decided to hog the whole bed again last night, rolling over in my sleep then waking to realise his face is right against mine is not fun :rofl: Dylan woke up at 4am but went back to sleep until 6 :happydance:

I'm achey and feel like crap today but I am going to give into my nesting urges and clean, it sounds like a much better plan than sitting on the sofa hoping I feel better. I suppose I will have to do the kitchen, I checked to see what OH had done before I went to sleep and despite me asking him to tidy up he had just put one box in the bin :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies, quiet in here!

I slept in bed last night!!! lolol Still got a sore back, not as bad though.

had a busy morning, another load of laundry sorted (no idea how 1 adult and 1 child create sooooo much lol) Dinner is prepared and slow cooking for tonight. Tidying up done. Waiting on hot water for the dishes and now sat having breakfast.

Not sure what Im doing rest of the day lol could sleep for a week so need to keep going, if I settle on the sofa with day time TV Im bound to snooze lol


----------



## Wiggler

glad your back is feeling a bit better hun!!

I'm taking it slow with the tidying, just sorted though all of Dylans toys and rearranged his toy boxes as they were a mess. Got one box for play food now, one for cars/planes/trains and one for everything else and his big bulky toys are being moved to his room along with half the play mat. 

Dylan is driving me mad wanting to watch Curious George, I did put Babe: Pig In The City on cos that has monkeys in it too, but nooo, it has to be Curious George :rofl: He's not even watching it, it just has to be on. 

Well, I suppose I had better get back to sorting everything out, I'll pop back later! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Gosh really is quiet in here lol

Wiggler, those boxes wont stay organised lol I have no idea how many times Ive done that over the years :rofl: 

I fell asleep pmsl... I took paracetamol for my back and that was me done lol Its hardly a horse kicking pain relief is it but I cant seem to handle it lol but Ive just woke up and my back feels a little better :)


----------



## Wiggler

Glad your back is feeling better hun :)

I know they won't stay organised for long, but I'm hoping he might play with some of the toys that have been lurking at the bottom of the boxes again now. Dylan never looks in the bottom of the bix toy box so loads of toys went unloved for a while. 

I've given up on tidying for a while, Dylan fell asleep so don't want to risk waking him.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww is he a light sleeper? A bull dozer could go through the house and Joshua wouldnt wake lol 

My back is agony again :( Its in a really weird place, not where i sustained my injuries so I think its either baby or sofa, or both lol Think I need to get some lunch and take some more paracetamol. On the plus side, my tongue is feeling some what better already :) i wouldnt mind, but I actually feel really good and vibrant lol.. just a few aliments :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

When he naps he is a light sleeper, but when he is asleep at night he can normally sleep through a lot of noise. He woke up when I was dishing up lunch bless him, he refused all of it, but if he wants to go hungry he can.

Aww sorry your back is hurting again hun :hugs: but great news that your tongue is feeling better!!

I got a bit more tidying done, slowed down even more with it though because this flat is soooo hot today and I am actually going to melt if I get any hotter :rofl: As long as the lounge and Dylans room are done today I don't care about the rest, it can be done tomorrow. not much to do in the lounge, just hoovering and dusting now, and the same in Dylans room but there is also a load of crayon on the wall I need to get off.


----------



## new_to_ttc

he might eat when he wakes up better lol 

The sun is shining through the blinds and highlighting the fact the TV unit could do with a polish rofl .... oh well it'll keep! 

The paracetamol is making me really dozey lol Ive lost all the umph I had this morning pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

He just had a huge meltdown cos he is hungry and wants me to make him something else, apparently what i made him is not good enough. :dohh: He can either have what I made him or wait until dinner for something else. I refuse to make loads of different meals for him just to refuse them. 

OK, I've been putting off the tidying for long enough, time to get on. x x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Quiet is good. It gives me the opportunity to catch up. You ladies have 5 hours on me.

I'm so happy..kind of. My mom and I are fighting..joy. She's acting like a child. I'm ready for it to be over but it won't be as long as she keeps acting like a little kid. I asked her not to use the word "r*******" around me or my kids and she blew up and called me loopy and psychotic, claiming I needed something to overdramaticize about on Facebook so I could play the victim, then proceeded to delete and block me from Facebook and block my phone number, and is now ignoring my emails. I feel like I'm the parent. It's so pathetic.

Other than that, 34 weeks today...only 6 weeks left, just 42 days!!! If Anberlin decides to be like her big brother, that means there's only 4 weeks left!


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Aww Brandi, its not like you asked her something unreasonable, if its the word I am thinking of I certantly don't want it used around me, Dylan or bubs, I hope she cools down soon :hugs:

Yay for only 6 weeks left!! Have youn got everything ready yet? 

I've done the lounge, going to do Dylans room once I have cooled down a bit, its so hot! It's making me feel dizzy so going to rest and drink lots of cold lemon squash until I feel better :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- what hershey cream pie? That sounds good i want to go buy it now.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not everything. I have all the big things but the crib still isn't put together and the mattress is still at my old house. I still need to get a few small items like the bathtub and washing materials, but I am otherwise ready to have her. She can stay in for another 3 weeks but she's welcome to come anytime after that.


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- The brand is Edward's. A pregnant girlfriend of mine went out and bought some last night too. I really shouldn't buy another considering the fact that it was gone in 24 hours but I think I'm going to end up buying another one when I go grocery shopping tonight.


----------



## Wiggler

I only need a few bits now too, picking them up at the end of the month, and ringing my mum tonight to see when she is getting the moses basket then I'm ready! I can't believe how fast the time is going now, it seems like only yesterday I got my BFP!!

I have to write up a shopping list for OH soon, after the telling off he got for buying junk last week he now says he won't do the shopping unless i give him a list first :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Blah, I have a feeling the day is going to go by super slow. I've worked hard to try and pass time but it's not working out for today. I only have three things to do, work out, clean the pantry out and grocery shop. It's only 8:20am so I have plenty of time to get all that accomplished. Boo for slow days.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- ya i have tried the oreo and the boston creme of that brand.. 
i was thinking of baking this today..

https://www.hersheys.com/recipes/8347/Classic-Boston-Cream-Pie.aspx


----------



## wild2011

afternoon, im not myself today, slept all day long and have zero get up and go couldnt have done ne thing if id wanted too. about to nod off again.

no news on sill as of yet.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brandi, sorry your mum responded like that! I was thinking how quick is 6 weeks going to fly for you, then realised Im only 3 days behind you pmsl arghhhh Seems so much nearer when someone else says it lol

What are you ladies like with your cream pies lol Enjoy :)

Wiggler a list sounds like a very good idea lol Glad you're almost ready for bubs now. 

Wild i hope you're ok hun! :hugs:

I picked Joshua up from school today (leaving my phone at home), and returned to a missed call from the school. They tried to catch me but Joshua was out like a shot lol but before I rang back, as I was dialling i told Joshua he had till the teacher answered to tell me what it was about he said, 'well i was only a tiny bit noisey I dont think I deserved to go on the naughty chair' then she answered and he ran off! Anyway, bracing myself lol asked what was up, and turns out Joshua has been really good since the chat the other week. His work is always exceptional, but now he sits still at the table to do. The only problem she has is carpet time he is quite loud, but has expressed concern she thinks his hearing is some way imparied, so we have a hearing test tomorrow for him. BUT the reason for the call was that Joshua had been bitten by another pupil and she wanted to reassure me that the other child was told off and the parents notified and Joshua didnt seem in disstress at school so she waited till end of school in hope to catch me to tell me in person rather than ring me. I asked Joshua why he didnt tell me and he said, well because the kid that did it to him was hurting so he had pushed him off really hard and made him cry, and he had to sit on a chair while the bite was checked and he wasnt sure if it was the naughty chair or not because the other kid was on the actual naughty chair so he thought he best not tell me :rofl: kids!!!! Good news that our little chat worked though, and I must say I have been questioning his hearing for a few weeks but he is in no pain at all, and no redness so I dismissed it.


----------



## lisaf

I love the slow days here! I can actually read and keep up, lol!

hey - I think I want to aim for as close to 4 weeks off as possible... might have to settle for 3 weeks though! My disability pay is so good that I will actually make more money on disability than working... but since I have to take 1-2 weeks unpaid, I need to be on disability for a certain amount of time to make up for those unpaid week(s). So losing 1 week of my disability 4 costs me $440.
Here's to hoping I go overdue though, lol!!! More disability pay to rack up! Will help cover that hospital bill!


----------



## Wiggler

new - I hope Joshua's hearing test goes well tomorrow. :hugs: 

I didn't have a chance to write OH a list so when he got back i told him he was a big boy and knew what we needed and if he came back with crap I would be confiscating it and scoffing it myself :rofl:

I have had some huge progress with Dylan today, I have been using time out with him for about a month and today it finally worked!! He doesn't understand the whole 2 minutes thing so he has to sit on the sofa until he has calmed down and today, most of the time when i gave him his warning he calmed down and stopped the bad behaviour and when I did have to put him on the sofa he calmed down pretty fast, only 1 prolonged screaming session!!! :happydance: OH had a shock when he came back, Dylan played up and I sorted it no problem, now to get OH to do the same too.


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- I have to be in the mood for boston cream pie for some reason. Can't really say I would turn it down if offered though lol.

Lisa- I never thought I would hear anyone say they want to go over due, I was begging the labor gods to get Connor out of me by 38 weeks.

Wiggler- Glad timeouts are working well. I haven't had to use the corner in months, once I started using time outs religiously it was like night and day. Best day of my life the day terrible twos ended.


----------



## 24/7

Yuck, not feeling well tonight. :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm just so happy it's finally working, I'm hoping I can kiss goodbye to the awful meltdowns soon!! It's getting OH on-side thats the hard part (and probably why it's taken so long to start working), he would rather just give Dylan what he wants to keep him happy :dohh: But if things carry on like this then we should have the major behavioural problems sorted by the time baby is born, which will be a huge releif for me.

Not sure what to make for dinner tonight. going to have a rummage through the freezer in a min. What is everyone else having? x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hello!

Awww 24 whats up hun?? :hugs:

Lucky i think I was the same with Joshua by about 38 weeks. If this one goes any lower or i get any bigger I wont get to 38 weeks before the moaning starts lol

Wiggler glad the timeouts are working hun! If OH can see the improvement your hard work is making hopefully he'll be more inclined to carry it on! as for dinner, we had new potatoes and sausage & bean casserole. I did make enough for at least 2 meals each, but Joshua had 3 helpings ha ha so not sure if there is enough left for tomorrow for both of us, so might be my lunch with a jacket potato tomorrow lol


----------



## 24/7

Stomach still very unhappy, not sure if its from last week still or not, but not feeling well. :( OH has nipped out to get me some sprite as that sometimes helps.....

Your dinner sounds lovely, send some round please!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i will check if Joshua left you any hun, and you'd be welcome to it :) Its nothing fancy lol Hope the Sprite works hun :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Me too, such bad pains. :( 

I'll wait by the letter box!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

you want me to post it??? lol its got tomatoes etc in might stain your floor lol


----------



## 24/7

Tupperware pot please. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh yeah that would help :haha: 

DH back yet? Why is Wednesday night tv sooooooo bad???


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - I hope the Sprite helps hun

New -Your dinner sounds delish!

I had the usual for dinner, chicken dippers, tatties and veg. OH was cooking so I knew I wouldn't get anything nice. :haha: Bring on tomorrow, I'm making stew :)

Dylan had a bit of a meltdown before bed, he refused dinner so was tired and hungry which is never a good combination, He really cheered up once we started getting him ready for bed though and when he got in bed he gave me lots of kisses and kept going to give OH kisses, then turning his head and laughing, poor OH :rofl: I hope he has a better appetite tomorrow, he only ate 2 fromage frais all day :(

Baby is being a fidget bum this evening, lol. Its so nice to feel him/her fidgeting away :)


----------



## 24/7

He's back, and sipping away. :D

Wednesday is poo, we save Holby!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive got some Bones, and both Waking the Deads, might watch them lol Im sure I should have an ANTM as well because Ive seen adverts for next weeks so i know who is in the final but I dont remember watching it lol


----------



## 24/7

Get watching!! :D

Poor OH has now gone out again to get me some paracetamol, patience of a saint that man!! :p Oh and on a :(, since being glutened last week I have lost 3kg?! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww bless him!! Paracetamol keeps knocking me to sleep today lol 

3kg is a lot, wow! Once you better you beed some GF treats to get it back xx


----------



## 24/7

Zzz, I need some sleep, got to be up early for my scan tomorrow!! :D

I need lots of GF treats, but sadly none are welcome today, which lets me know how bad a day it is, as usually I can still eat. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww hun, you havent had something else containing gluten have you?? What time is your scan? That week has gone super fast!!


----------



## 24/7

I don't think so, it got worse again last night after a tuna roll, but nothing unusual in it, and nothing out of the ordinary yesterday, so I'm not sure. It takes months for the damage to heal each time you eat something wrong, so I think its just going to be a long and bumpy road, made worse at the moment by the big fat baby putting extra pressure on everything when it is so inflammed. :(

Scan is at 9, and then consultant at 10!! :D This week really has gone fast, eeek!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ah hun, must be really difficult. Not long until baby is here and gives you your body back! I really hope tomorrow goes well! Are you excited?


----------



## 24/7

Thanks new, I just hope everyday he doesn't get it too....

Very excited re scan, I'm going to ask for a pic too!! :D Any weight guesses now you have seen my latest bump? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Make sure you post a pic hun!!

GRR, I have to start cutting foods out of my diet again, I'm poorly. :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Im rubbish at weight guesses! I feel as big as a house and fidget is on the smallish side lol

What are the chances of sam becoming intolerant too?


----------



## 24/7

Haha, I will guess at 3lbs12oz then!! :D 

Coeliac is caused by a faulty chromosome, and it is the same chromosome that causes diabetes, so for me to have it I have the fault, and it developed into coeliac. My brothers don't have it, although one shows all the symptoms but refuses to be tested as he doesn't want to know, one of my cousins has been diagnosed too. So there is a high chance that he will get it, but he may not develop it until later in life - Most people are diagnosed much later in life than I was. I just hope if he does have the gene, it stays dormant until he has enjoyed a childhood of being free to do as he wishes, and not with the restrictions I have. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Will they give you a weight tomorrow? Ok you're about as far along as mummy was when eilidh came soooo I say with your bump maybe a bit more so 4lb 2oz lol 

Will you be able to have him tested when he is a baby?


----------



## 24/7

Eek!! :p I was 4lbs when born, how scary, LOL!! And we got a weight at our last scan, so should get another one tomorrow. :D

I think he can be tested, but I'm not enteirely sure how we go about it.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - ask your doc or MW when you see them, they might be able to tell you how to get it done after Sam arrives :)

I have decided I rule! 8.30 and OH is in the kitchen cleaning up, he even put some washing on!! Today I am SuperWiggler and I can make ANYTHING happen :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

24/7- enjoy your scan tomorrow!!

I just got done cleaning out the pantry, took forever so it helped pass the afternoon. Now I just have to pass the time between Connor napping and leaving to the store.


----------



## new_to_ttc

You'll probably get referred to a genetic counsellor and they'll do it. Do you want to know as soon as you can?


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- Ya me too, i normally only want it if i crave and i have been the last few days.. but i ended up going to the grocery store and opted out of the bostom creme pie and got a bunch of apples to makes a baked apple crumble instead.. 

I'm in major pain right now, i didn't end up getting waxed down there last week and got the brazilian done today and every time i wax it gets worse, so i guess the closer to birth the worse it gets... im sitting here with a wash cloth that was dipped in ice water on my lady bits.. sooo painful but it will be fine tomorrow and better with not having to bother with hair


----------



## 24/7

I want to know, but at the same time maybe I'd rather wait and see if he ever shows symptoms.... I just can't decide what I want to do?! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- Ya me too, i normally only want it if i crave and i have been the last few days.. but i ended up going to the grocery store and opted out of the bostom creme pie and got a bunch of apples to makes a baked apple crumble instead.. 

I'm in major pain right now, i didn't end up getting waxed down there last week and got the brazilian done today and every time i wax it gets worse, so i guess the closer to birth the worse it gets... im sitting here with a wash cloth that was dipped in ice water on my lady bits.. sooo painful but it will be fine tomorrow and better with not having to bother with hair


----------



## Wiggler

Ouch Hopeful! that sounds so sore, I hope it feels better soon :hugs:

I'm still feeling a bit down after looking at my scar yesterday, need to talk to the MW I think...


----------



## hopefulmama

It is awful and sore, just took some tylenol too.. pain needs to subside. 

What scar wiggler?


----------



## Wiggler

My episiotomy scar :( Scar tissue doesn't stretch like normal skin does and the scar is really wide so I am now terrified of having to be cut again or tearing :(


----------



## 24/7

Ouchy Wiggler. :( Is it extra bad due to your healing problems? :( xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Well at least if they have to do it again there wont be a new scar?


----------



## Wiggler

Yea :( over 3cm long and about 1cm wide :( Add that to the fact that what I saw when I looked yesterday deffo doesn't look normal I'm pretty much feeling like a freak right now :cry:


----------



## 24/7

Oh Wiggler, I know it's easy to say, but I'm sure it is all ok. :hugs: Do you have any pain etc now? xx


----------



## Wiggler

No, it gets sore if me and OH get a bit, erm, vigerous :blush: but we don't DTD often so no problem there. Getting cut/tearing wouldn't be so bad if I don't get an infection again, but I am sooo scared of there being a repeat of last time.

I need to see a doc though, I think I have a prolapse. I wish I had never looked now :cry:


----------



## 24/7

As awful as this probably sounds.... Could you have the scar tissue cut out and restitchds following number two if things still aren't right? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24, Im sure once Sam is here they'll be a team of people who you'll be able to talk to and will help you make the decision on getting Sam tested, and of course OH. I can understand not wanting to know, but you'll always be asking yourself if he is or isnt. 

Hopeful owchie!!! Its supposed to be really sensitive down there during pregnancy I dont think i could cope with a wax lol but I am a wuss lol Hope it soothes quickly for you!

Wiggler, your MW will have seen a million and 1 scars hun, Im sure she'll take a look at it for you and address any concerns you have about it!


----------



## Wiggler

The scar tissue doesn't bother me too much (as long as I don't go through infection hell again) its the what looks like a prolapse. I'm trying not to worry about it too much now as I know nothing can be done while I'm preggers, but its gross and makes me feel so unfeminine. The thought of letting anyone see THAT is really upsetting me, which is silly I know as docs and MW's have seen LOADS of vaginas, and obviously people are going to have to look when I'm giving birth but ARGH! I just want to hide away!


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler i am sorry you're having to go through that extra bit of emotions right now, last thing you need but i would def ask your MW about it and find out about the options of fixing the appearance this time aorund, just lay low and down go jumping on any beds :)!!

New- ya right now you are WAY more sensitive, and i can testify to this haha.. I have a high threshold for pain and this was over the top. Normally i actually don't mind it at all and don't feel any pain, now forget it, thankfully my lady had a baby last year so she knows the drill and didn't make me feel like a wuss and kept comforting me. I wanted to have some sexy time with hubby tonight, might have to skip that till tomorrow haha, he's all revved up now cause he knows i'm all smooth and clean down there and is trying to be all frisky and was in the grocery store. Ugh of course he gets all frisky and has nothing to do work wise when thats the last thing on my mind


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler i am sorry you're having to go through that extra bit of emotions right now, last thing you need but i would def ask your MW about it and find out about the options of fixing the appearance this time aorund, just lay low and down go jumping on any beds :)!!

New- ya right now you are WAY more sensitive, and i can testify to this haha.. I have a high threshold for pain and this was over the top. Normally i actually don't mind it at all and don't feel any pain, now forget it, thankfully my lady had a baby last year so she knows the drill and didn't make me feel like a wuss and kept comforting me. I wanted to have some sexy time with hubby tonight, might have to skip that till tomorrow haha, he's all revved up now cause he knows i'm all smooth and clean down there and is trying to be all frisky and was in the grocery store. Ugh of course he gets all frisky and has nothing to do work wise when thats the last thing on my mind


----------



## hopefulmama

Sorry about the double post, idk whats up with the site right now


----------



## luckyme225

I'm starting to get nervous because I feel like I'm getting tighter the closer I get to my due date. Almost like my vagina is like "I'm not going through that again, thank you".


----------



## Wiggler

Its always slow around this time, it's where its so busy, they need to upgrade the servers.


----------



## hopefulmama

hahhaa lucky thats funny.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I can do most types of pain, but waxing - that just seems like an unnecessary torture lol

Im super excited right now, I swore to my sister I wouldnt say a thing, but just spoke to her and said I was bursting could i tell someone who has nothing to do witht he family and no risk of our parents finding out and she said ok (so only 1 of you read this :haha:) but she has been TTC for 4 months, after month 3 still nothing, and i told her it can take ladies a long while from coming off the pill to getting a positive. But because of my history and my mums (similar to mine resulting in early hysterectomy) she and her soon to be DH assumed they werent going to manage it. I checked she was taking folic acid, no, so told her to start, advised him to take zinc and reassured her that it could take 6-12 months after being on the pill so long. Anyway.... she rang me last week saying she had pain on one side, not the normal central cramping pains. She was due the witch on Saturday, since Sunday the cramp has totally gone and still no witch. She is testing first thing in morning and Im so hopeful for her! Cant imagine her as a parent :rofl: or him! but bless they seem to really really want it awwww


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless! I hope they get their BFP!!


----------



## charlotteb24

Evening Ladies!

AwwNew thats awesome news fingers crossed its good news for your sister!!

Wriggler - That must be awful for you, can sympathise to a certain extent, they didn't cut me, i ripped and had a 2nd degree tear and a fair few stitches and i hate looking at my foof. The one thing that scares me the most this time around is ripping again as god only knows what it will look like if that happens and i'm not overall happy with it now! and it really does get you down doesn't it? The last thing u wanna do is show anyone and yet u know u have to to see if there is anything you can get done! stressful situation :( *hugs*

What a bloomin busy day at work! i swear half of the city i live in decided they were ill today! the ammount of patients i had to move about today was just stupid!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol... it is going to totally shock the family if they do rofl... if you could imagine 2 people in the world who just wouldnt have kids its these 2 lol we always said they were so perfectly matched because the baby thing would never come between them, it was never like one was unsure and one did or didnt.. they both adamant that no way never having a baby lolololol


----------



## new_to_ttc

aww charlotte, put your feet up now and get some rest!! How long you got left at work hun?

Wiggler I really hope that everything is ok witht he scar, I didnt know how to word this but I hope it looks worse to you than it actually is. Honestly hun the MWs have seen it all, dont be afraid to have it looked and hopefully she'll be able to offer you plenty of reassurance and peace of mind :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I've got a MW appointment coming up soon, I'll have a chat with her then. Hopefully I will stop feeling so down about this soon.

I'm off to bed now, I need some beauty sleep, the bags under my eyes are big enough to carry half of Tesco's stock :rofl: Night Night ladies! x x x


----------



## charlotteb24

I finish work on the 6th may and he's due on the 28th! what ever made me think staying on that late was a good idea! lol!! but it does give me over 6 months off so its better outcome in some respects :)

Will be putting my feet up in a few, got an email from HM revenue and customs this evening saying they owe me a £468.50 tax rebate so of course i jumped for joy until i realised its probably a scam! so now virus scanning the computer to within an inch of its life even tho i didn't give any bank details etc, you just dunno what they can get hold of from you just opening the email! arghh! will have to ring them in the morning i think! could so do with that money right now!


----------



## new_to_ttc

night night hun :)


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- perineal massage did wonders for me- I had a full episiotomy when my son was born (Stem to stern) and due to perineal massage with my daughter I had not one micro tear :)
https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/episiotomy/a/perimassage.htm

Hopeful- I give up waxing the day I find out I'm pregnant- I'm a big wuss when it comes to waxing anyway, but all the pregnancy hormones and extra blood flow, etc makes it SOOO much worse! I don't know how you stand it!

24/7 - how bad is your celiac? My friend's son is a severe case and there are MANY products he can't even touch- there's even certain types of dish and hand soap that have gluten in them! Maybe if you continue feeling poorly- try cutting out any and all direct contact- don't touch anything you know has it in it and get yourself your own pot and pan for cooking, it may help!

I have a MAD case of nesting today and have been yelled at twice (Once by hubby, once by son) to get my ass back in my chair :rofl: I can't help it!!! My daughter will be home soon and she's going to be my little fetch it for the afternoon :lol: At the very least I want to pack the girls diaper bag (That came today! :happydance: ) and finish sizing their clothes! 

As for sending husband's shopping- I almost killed mine today- Long story but I sent him to Target to get a diaper genie, 2 cases of diapers and a case of wipes. He came home with dog food, cat food (We buy those elsewhere for 1/2 price- grrrrr) 2 cases of diapers, and 2 PACKS of wipes that are some bull shit off brand. *sigh.


----------



## new_to_ttc

fingers crossed charlotte, although never heard of them emailing before!!! I was surprised they owed me some and paid it back in my wages right away usually you have to chase lol

How crazy, my little fidget should be here by time you finishing work.. omg everything just feels way to close now lol


----------



## charlotteb24

Nor have i and when i came to my senses i thought oh crap! so will ring them in the morning only for them to tell me that its a scam no doubt lol! but who knows i could be lucky! doubt it tho as their official website says that they don't contact you via email so its looking to be stacked against me a little!

Oooh! when is fidget due hun? i hate it cos when April comes its still nearly a whole month to go!! get to the end of april and i still have the whole of may nearly to wait! haha! so for me it feels like ages still!


----------



## new_to_ttc

My EDD from LMP is 1st May (hence being a blossom lol) but the scans have said EDD 30th April... then last week i got a date for 14th April for likely induction. Soooo looks like fidget will be here in April sometime lol 

I hope the tax works out hun, but dont get yur hopes up! Emails are never good, and it is a bit early for a rebate calculation xxxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Fingers crossed fidget is early!! knowing my luck, William bump will end up being born in June lol! my lmp dates suggested my EDD would be may 21st tho and the scan said may 28th so i guess he could still be early! who knows!

Will let you know the outcome of the call in the morning!

I'm off to lie down as my back is killing yet again! sweet dreams! xxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

sweet dreams hun!

I got myself in a weird twisted position but for the first time today my back is not too bad so dont want to move lol Once it starts hurting again I'll get up for bed lol


----------



## heyyady

I'm so flipping uncomfortable today! My bump has grown again (will post picture later) and my back is screaming at me to get the hell out of bed!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey- so has mine in the last couple days no mater what i do i'm uncomfortable... i got to the point last night where i just gave up and took every stitch of clothing on me and just got in bed naked and laid there for hours. Sometimes i have days i spend the entire day in bed naked hahaaha


----------



## hopefulmama

check this out

https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/episiotomy/a/aa091700a.htm


----------



## luckyme225

I don't want stretch marks or an episiotomy. Got my first stretch mark though, on my boob of all places. I thought they were so stretched out from last time that they couldn't possibly get a stretch mark lol.


----------



## hopefulmama

that sucks. a lot. don't have any on my boobs at least not yet.


----------



## luckyme225

I actually don't mind it too much only because I know it could be worse. So far my old stretch marks on my hips haven't turned so I will dream that I will get away easy.


----------



## heyyady

28+6...


----------



## lisaf

holy cow heyyady! :haha:

Having a bit of a hormonal moment... watching a TV show.. have to turn the volume up in order to hear it with the front door open (it was very warm here today and the house needs to cool down)... DH shouts from his office for me to turn it down. My instant reaction is to scream at him, but instead I just pause the damn show. I sit her stewing for a few minutes and next thing I know tears are streaming down my face...
I'm proud of myself for not taking it out on him.. poor guys don't really know what these hormones are like, but I'm just not that happy with this hormonal rollercoaster here.


----------



## heyyady

Sorry you're having a rough night :hugs:
I hear ya that the men don't get it- My husband and I never have cross words at each other, so the last few weeks have been hard on him when I snap- he takes everything I say so damn personally! (which just gets me moe irritated! :lol: )


----------



## lisaf

lol, well my reward for holding back on the hormonal outburst was that he came out eventually when he realized I'd paused the tv entirely.. .saw me crying and felt super super bad (especially because he forgot the door was open and wouldn't have asked me to turn it down if he'd realized that)
Of course I confessed to him how I'd wanted to rip his face off at first, lol. Got me even more brownie points!! :)

Feeling a lot better.. went to take a shower and scrubbed it first so I had a nice and shiny clean shower :)


----------



## Wiggler

Charlotte - The email is a scam (HM Revenue NEVER email you), I get 4-5 of them a week, also from "Natwest" and 3-4 other banks asking me for my bank details and pin numbers to confirm my "online banking". Then i get the emails from lawyers and relatives of rich people who want to use my account to transfer millions into the country and I get to keep half... I wish they were real, I could use a few million right now :rofl:

Heyy - Wow your bump is very impressive!

I have lurgy again, I wish OH wouldn't keep sharing the germs he picks up at work (I am so glad he had the flu-jab though, I wouldn't want to catch that!!), I feel like crap, I'm kinda glad I got round do doing all that tidying yesterday, I'm deffo not feeling up to it today. I'm going to see how I feel in a few hours and if I still feel crap I'll take some paracetamol. 

Things went well with OH last night, Instead of skulking into the bedroom as soon as Dylan went to sleep we just sat down and talked, then we had another nice chat as he was doing a few last minute things before bed, it was lovely. Going to make sure we do it more often, we have been far too distant with each other recently. 

What is everyone doing today? I plan on resting as much as possible, but at some point this morning I have to find the source of the sour milk smell in Dylans room. He must have spilt some in there yesterday cos his room reeks this morning :sick:. I hope I find it or I will just end up scrubbing everything in sight. I'm also making stew today!! Yum!!


----------



## heyyady

I have an U/S to check the girls fluid levels, a NST, and a 1 hr glucose test. So much for not taxing me out too much in one day! 

Wiggler- hop you feel better soon :hugs2:


----------



## Inge

wiggler - hope you feel better soon :hugs: Im doing nothing really :haha: 
Last night was cute :cloud9: ss wanted to read his Magic Key library book to us so OH and I cuddled up and listened. I was snuggled behind OH and my bump was on his back and whilst Jack was reading his story book Leo started kicking OH's back :haha: We all thought it was so cute Leo enjoyed his story :cloud9:
Hope everyones feeling ok today :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy - Make sure you rest up well after your appointments hun :hugs:

Inge - That is sooooo cute!!! 

Well, I found the source of the gross smell, it would appear that since I last changed Dylans bedding 3 days ago he has managed to rip his mattress, and thats where the smell is coming from :( Ordering him a new one when we have the money on Tuesday, just got to keep the smell under control until the new one comes on Wednesday.

33 Weeks today!!! Only 4 weeks til I am full term, thats terrifying!!


----------



## heyyady

Yucky! If you have extra sheets, sheet it up and then FLIP it then double sheet that side- may help :)


----------



## Wiggler

Got a towel rammed in there at the moment to soak up some of the moisture, its really really gross, I wish I had the money now to order a new one. My poor sensitive nose is not happy!! 

Going to put a load of towels over the tear then loads of sheets on top so he can have a comfy nights sleep, I can't even flip it so he can sleep on the other side, the other side is just foam and it soaked through :cry: going to scrub the carpet soon :sick:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :)

My sister got a bfn today... still no witch and is 4/5 days late on her longest cycle. Ive advised her to change brands. She is using FR, but I had better lines on Tesco so told her to try Tesco tomorrow, and FR on Saturday. (she was using CB digi in first 2 months jeepers that'd cost her sooo much soon put a stop to that lol)

Not much planned for today, need to go hang the bedding out on the line if the weather is planning to stay dry (will check lol) Might throw a mop over the floors lol Going to go to Bangor after lunch, get me a bigger swimsuit for aquanatal. Mum thinks mine is too tight hence the heartburn Im getting after it.

Wiggler hope you feeling better soon hun :hugs:

Hey awesome bump!! Hope all your appts go well, and try to find so resting time!

Lisa, well done on the hormone control!! Thats impressive :hugs:

Wild if you come on today are you feeling better? Hows the pressure, is bubs still feeling engaged? You more awake today? Any news from SIL? Hope you're well :hugs:

24 - hope your scan goes well today hun, cant wait to hear the babys weight! Hope they give you a picture :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arghhh... twice in 2 days Jeremy Kyle has made me cry!!! lol Why are all the low lives who dont care always the real dads on the DNA thingies, but the good guys who pray they are the dads never are!

Sorry Inge I missed you in my good morning, that is super sweet with ss reading his story and Leo loving it :)


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't watched Jeremy Kyle in ages!! 

The smell has pretty much gone now, I rule at scrubbing carpet! :rofl: Just airing off the mattress then going to put some lovely clean bedding on it and put it back in Dylans room. I can't wait til his new one comes on wednesday!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I got myself a little routine.. come in from school, tidy up Joshua's dumped PJs, picked up breakfast dishes, put all dishes in soak then come through through put JK on, then wash dishes its working pmsl Just unloaded the light washing and already have another dark load to put in, arghhhhh although going to hold off turning it on until after school as I hope I wont have another dark load to do over the weekend and tomorrow is own clothes day for Comic Relief lol 

Glad you got rid of the smell hun! Hope the new mattress helps Dylan sleep longer, you never know!!! New mattresses can be a miracle cure for restless nights lol


----------



## heyyady

and may I suggest a rubber sheet for the new mattress??? :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds like a good routine, I need to get myself into a morning routine again so I can get all the boring stuff out of the way and just enjoy the rest of the day.

Hehe, funny you should mention the new mattress making him sleep longer, I ws thinking about getting him a new one at the end of the month to help his sleep. Just gotta get it a bit earlier now. Hopefully the horrible thing will survive until Wednesday without killing us all off with yukky milk stench :rofl:

Dylan is in a good mood today, refusing food again though. Hopefully he will have some lunch, poor little guy must be starving. I've decided I can't be bothered to do stew today so going to do pork chops, roast tatties and veg instead with some yummy broccoli in cheese sauce :)


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO Heyy, thats the first thing i looked for after picking out his new mattress and will be delivered wednesday with the mattress :haha: I've learnt my lesson! :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol.. may I add another suggestion? Put a mattress protector (cotton one) over the waterproof protector... otherwise it can make getting into bed very cold and also noisey when he turns over which may disturb his sleep. Is the wetproof protectors that cover the entire mattress and zips up, or the fitted sheet type?

Weather is being very on and off today grrr so not going to chance the bedding on the line, will dry it on the maiden, just as soon as the clothes dry lol.. its like a laundrette in here lol


----------



## Wiggler

Its a fitted sheet type waterproof protector so will be putting another sheet on top as the reviews say its a bit noisy. Moneys a bit tight this week so can only afford the cheap stuff. But as long as the cheap stuff stops this happening again its all good :)
Oooh, just seen, the mattress comes with a washable cover too. result!

Aww new, I hope the weather gets nice soon so you can dry your stuff.


----------



## new_to_ttc

It'll all dry on the maiden eventually lol Its like a sauna in here rofl 

Just filled all Joshua's party bags, all I need now is the diabetic sweets for on of the invitees and all done! One of his presents has arrived, another is on route for America so will get here eventually lol Im tempted to buy him a new bike, because we'll be doing a lot more walking etc once baby comes and we can spend them walking along the many cycle tracks. He's never had a new bike, always a 2nd hand one, and they just never seem to last.


----------



## heyyady

it's 4:45 inthe morning here-and I'm SILL up. My back is killing me and the only position I can get semi comfortable in is flat on my back. and then I can't breathe! Arg! and I have such a big day ahead of me!


----------



## heyyady

Boys love new bikes- but what I learned with my boys is the new ones get destroyed JUST as quick as the used ones! (same story with expensive jeans vs. cheap ones)

what's on it's way from America??


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh wow Hey hun, thats mega late :hugs: Hope you can get some sleep soon you're going to be exhausted tomorrow. Have you tried some pain relief? Maybe a warm/hotish hotwater bottle on your back to try and ease it a bit. Ive suffered with my back for days and last night got in such a weird twisted positin by accident but omg it was so comfortable I just stayed like that for ages lol Hope you get some relief soon hun xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Back from the scan/consultant and the scan was brilliant, for the first time ever Sam actually behaved and was showing off and put one of his feet on top of his head?! :haha: He weighs 3lbs 9oz, and the blood flow through the cord looks good too. :thumbup: We had such a lovely lady do the scan and she went through all of him with us, and he is definately still a boy.... :winkwink:

The appointment was yet another waste of time, with yet another doctor. :wacko: For anyone that watches Holby, he was exactly like Oliver Valentine, and when I walked in asked if my waters had broken?! Which obviously they haven't, then just said thats great and got up and walked to the door?! :growlmad: So no answers, but after the scan I felt happy that all is going well, so thats all that matters. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh some truck thingy he wanted from Lightning McQueen, oddly it was cheaper to buy it from America and pay the courier charges than buying it in the UK lol I have plenty of time for it to arrive lol I dont know what happens tot he bikes lol He looks after them really well, we maintain the chain etc when we do mine, its kept away from the elements yet they all die :( This one we got last summer was like new, paid enough for it too, but the chain is totally damaged and the brakes aren't working properly. Ive had someone have a look at it, the chain was repaired but not brakes, but the chain went faulty again almost straight away, so me thinks this one has seen the end of its days.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww 24 Sam looks sooo adorable, what a lovely picture you got! Brilliant news on the scan results, and i was way out with weight lolol sowwie!! Glad the chord is working properly :) Was he head down? A consultant like Olly valentine is noooooo good lolol He isnt even a doctor!! lol sorry that was a bit naff, but great news!


----------



## heyyady

great news about the blood flow! and glad to hear Sam is still a boy :lol:

off to try this sleeping thing again...


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - Glad the scan went well hun, Sam looks so cute in the piccy! Sorry the doctors appointment was a bit odd though.


----------



## new_to_ttc

he looks just like fidget - blowing a bubble!!! lol Sam got a ickler nose though, poor fidget looks like he is blessed with a Taylor nose lol


----------



## 24/7

He was awful, very attractive but not really an essential requirement in a doctor. :p 

He was very much head down, and I know he hasn't moved, so the stupid one eyed midwife was wrong, grrr!! All that flapping for nothing!!

Glad you were way out new, you made him abit too big for my liking!! ;) xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol sorry, I did tell you i was rubbish at guessing though didnt I lol

I found a lovely bike Im sure Joshua will love! OMG how much are bikes new?? pmsl now I know why I always bought 2nd hand lol Least it has free delivery as its so pricey lol My mum thinks its a brilliant idea, she knows how much he likes his bike. I'll then bulk his presents up with new helmet etc and all is good lol


----------



## Inge

grr just bid for every house on the homes website :nope: ever though I know we cant really live anywhere other then this town Im just going to keep bidding for every property every week. I have a feeling OH's mum is not going to write us an eviction letter to help. I asked but I dont think she wants us to leave :nope: I just want a place of our own and I know she will interfere with looking after Leo when he's born and Im here without OH :nope: She does everything for OH's son. OH cant even give son a bath, make his food and do anything for him as his mum is first there and does everything ss asks her. I think at almost 9 years old he shouldnt be babied so much by her as when we get our own place he wont have someone waiting on him hand and foot like she does :nope: Its not going to help him being independant either :nope: 
rant over :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Inge, I hope you get somewhere soon, your MIL sounds so overbearing. :hugs:

Have you thought of babywearing? MIL won't get close if you are wearing bubs in a sling :haha:


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Aww Inge, I hope you get somewhere soon, your MIL sounds so overbearing. :hugs:
> 
> Have you thought of babywearing? MIL won't get close if you are wearing bubs in a sling :haha:

:haha: thanks :thumbup:
hows Dylan today? being good for mummy?


----------



## Wiggler

Being a stroppy little thing, he wants his daddy, but OH is working so he is left here with mummy (and I'm not good enough to play with obviously as every time I try he pushes me away :rofl:). I'm going to get OH to take him to the park after work so they can have some quality time together while I do dinner. He isn't behaving too badly though which is good. :)

Bubs is being a little fidget, I'm going to miss my bump once bubs is here. I don't want to share the baby! :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Living with anyone, let alone MIL would be my worst nightmare, so hope you sort housing ASAP Inge!! :hugs:

Glad Dylan is behaving Wiggler. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I would hate to live with my MIL, I actually shudder thinking how it would be, I'm so glad I never see her!!

Anyone else feeling really tired most of the time? After about 12-1pm ish I really start getting tired and just want to sleep!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Inge your MIL does sound like she'll be a bit over bearing when Leo is here :( Hope you get your housing sorted (you could fake a letter from MIL??). 

Ive got another swimsuit for tonight, it was really hard finding one without a tummy shaper (too tight for fidget - thats the problem with my other one) but without the shaper, for some reason there is also a lot less support for the boobs arghhh so not sure if it'll actually do in the water, will have to see lol 

Right must dash, just got in from town, literally thrown a sandwich down my throat and now need to collect Joshua, then take him for his hearing test lol No rest for the wicked... bet you cant guess how wicked I am ;) lolol Hope you all having a good day xxxx


----------



## luckyme225

Morning everyone! Will be keeping myself busy today. I have 5 more loads of baby laundry to do, study for hospital exams, phone calls that have to be made, work on my husbands surprise party and we are having movie night tonight. Oh and I guess I better work out too :dohh: I work the next 3 days so it looks like I'll fly into next Monday (31 weeks) or at least one can hope.

24/7- great news about the scan, very cute pic!


----------



## Wiggler

Wow lucky, sounds like a super productive day!! 

I really need to give myself a list of stuff to do each day to stop me getting sooooo bored. Might help with my tiredness too if I'm too busy to dwell on it :haha:
The mega hunger is back with a vengeance today, time to raid the freezer... again! :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- Hey I thought i'd update you on some news from my dermatologist and share the knowledge now. So i went this morning, and he told me that after i give birth to start using Retin A micro or regular Retin A on my new and old stretch marks, which is prescription only, he said the over the counter regular drugstore brands don't have high enough retinoid % in them to really do anything though. He also said that the retinoids diminish the appearance of the stretch mark because they boost the collagen and fade it away, normally its used for acne scars, dark spots and wrinkles ( i used to use it on skin to have that flawless airbrush skin look, works amazing).
Anyway he said on the new marks they will disappear like 99% and the old silver/white ones will diminish up to like 75%... so i'd like into the Retin A Micro, just don't go in the sun a lot without high spf because you will burn easier, i learned that the hard way in the dominican republic when i started using it on my face. 
Hope that helps


----------



## wild2011

:hi:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good morning Lucky :) Skip the work out out!! lol You sound like you have a lot on your hands already today!!

Hopeful thats rather informative wonder if we can get that here? Either on prescription or over the counter, I may ask :)

Hiya Wild :) How you feeling today hun? Pressure easing off? You been a bit more awake today?

Im off out again in a minute to take Joshua for his appointment, I need more minutes in a day some days lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya Wild!! How are you today hun?

New - take some of my minutes, I could do with shorter days :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

has anyone seen any terry's Chocolate Orange easter eggs on their travels? Ive looked in a few shops and cant seem to find one :(


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- Thanks, do we know if it's safe to use while breastfeeding? The belly bandit is supposed to help with postpartum stretch marks so I'm really hoping and praying it works.

New- wish I could skip it but I've put on tons of weight. Funny thing is my bump is shrinking, yet I'm gaining a couple lbs a week.


----------



## new_to_ttc

You're supposed to be gaining hun you're growing a baby :) 

Right sorry time to dash lol Wiggler if you got some spare minutes please hunt me down a terry's easter egg (bigger the better lol) but not a box of 48!! lol which is all I found so far on line rofl


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- well he said your OB will say no because they generally don't have extensive knowledge on the topical creams, so they automatically rule it out, but the reality is that the amount that your body will absorb will be too small to affect your breast milk.


----------



## hopefulmama

Oh here, just found this. 

https://www.breastfeeding.com/helpme/helpme_asklc_ans101.html

New- i will ask him what the brand is over there


----------



## hopefulmama

new- heres what i found on the UK, i also read that the UK doesn't have any product that is 0.1%, they only have 0.025%, so i would ask your GP about it.
https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100507115201AADkdXv


----------



## wild2011

am good ty wiggler, 

my sil is really poorly bubs is in intensive car which is filthy and pritty useless, we dont know her weight or ne thing, just that she cant breath alone and sil not getting to see alot of her. still dont know what happened wether she just went into labour or they started it cos she was ill.. lots of answers were waiting for but all feeling helpless at the mo.

hopeful- they wont give stuff for stretch marks here except the crappy over the counter products which are pants. if i asked my gp for something for them, theyd laugh and say join the que lol lol, though mine do dissapear very quickly ne wayxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Wild, keeping your SIL, bubs and your family in my thoughts :hugs:

I swear my life just gets worse, the feral children round here just smashed my balcony door window :cry: We can't afford to replace it so its going to be boarded up for months. I've been in tears for the past 50 mins. How the hell can I bring my kids up in a place where I am so unhappy :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

:cry::cry::cry:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0032.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 8









PICT0033.jpg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 24/7

Do you have home insurance wiggler? If you do call the non emergency police number and report it as criminal damage and wait for your crime reference number and go through the insurance. Sorry its more trouble. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

WTF???? What the hell have they used to smash it to cause such a mess of the window??? Have you phoned the police? The HA should be liable to replace it with a police crime number hun.


----------



## lisaf

Holy cow! Definitely file a police report on that one! Is it the ass-hats from upstairs?

(Incidentally, I once had feces thrown at my sliding glass door... had not pissed off any neighbors to my knowledge.... so its POSSIBLE it wasn't the jerks upstairs or maybe someone was aiming for a different door?)


----------



## Inge

wiggler - I second 24/7 :hugs: Wish you werent having all this trouble :nope: No one can expect you to live with 2 kids in an environment like that so they must be able to help you be rehoused :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Ok, first off- Feral kids? as in there are no parents to get a hold of???
and second- wouldn't that be your landlord have to replace that? It's not your fault...
:hug: that said, I hope you get this all sorted out soon


----------



## Wiggler

Feral kids as in their parents don't give a toss and let them do what they want cos its easier. GRRR. They were throwing some HUGE stones :(

We are ringing the police soon, Dylan has been pretty upset since it happened so been trying to calm him down. As soon as we have a crime number we are getting in touch with the HA.

OH went downstairs to see the damage from outside and saw the cow from upstairs, apparently she called the police and social services again today cos of the noise Dylan makes. I can't bloody cope with all this, what have I done wrong to deserve it all :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

oops missed aquanatal, but was fot a good cause, had a snuggle with joshua on the sofa and we fell asleep together lol not sure how we fitted lolol but it was super sweet xxxx


----------



## luckyme225

WIGGLER- sorry your going through that. I would write up a report with the police. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new, thats so sweet!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

what she called the police for??? 'please officier a 2 year old is making some noise im going out my mind' ffs!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Cos Dylan bangs all the time (he bangs on the floor, walls and doors when he tantrums, he also stamps.. a lot), apparently he bangs at 3am and we should take him out at that time. She said cos she is pregnant the stress of listening to my son is giving her high blood pressure... EXCUSE ME?!?! The stress of that bitch calling SS, the landlord, the police AND constantly banging and shouting abuse through my door is making me ill so she can fuck right off!!!


----------



## 24/7

Would you agree to mediation with these people Wiggler? If you were to suggest it to HA then you have taken the next step to fix the situation, so would probably put you in better stead after you have pretended to try, to actually move. xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

afternoon/evening ladies! i took my computer in to get fixed yesterday. not sure how long it'll take though. so it sucks not being able to update as much.
but, i'm back from my appts. the NST went good this morning. no concerns there. then i went to the specialist for the growth scan and they said they're worried about her size. they said she hasnt grown much if at all since my last appt 3 weeks ago. right now she's estimating 3 lbs ll oz. they said if she doesnt reach 6 lbs by 35-37 weeks then they'll have to consider intervening. the dr said most times they would just tell the mom to start eating more. but i cant because of the diabetes. so now they suggested to cut back on the carbs and increase my protein. so i'll be living on chicken and steak for the next week or two! haha. 
no US pics this time she was head down! very head down. the tech could barely get a side shot because of my hip bone. my OB didnt see me today so i wont be measured until monday. the specialist said the biggest concern is my placenta. and now i have to see the specialist every thursday.


----------



## Wiggler

We agreed to mediation after we called the police about them kicking our front door, the police said they would sort it and come back after a few weeks, we never heard from them again. I think they changed their minds upstairs :(

I will suggest it to the HA though. Anything to help us move :(


----------



## 24/7

What about aren't they happy with Milo's? Our LO's estimated weight today was less than that and they seemed happy.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

She's not the first woman to get pregnant in the world ffs! Maybe is trying to make up these things and make them sound worse to get rehoused for when the baby comes? Maybe they have similar trouble in trying to get out of the estate and flat complex that they are being extreme, and unfortuneately you were easy target because Dylan does stamp, but ffs... Dylan and ALL the other 2 year olds in the world do it! 

I dont want this to come out wrong, but there was a piece on the local news about a Cardiff lass trapped in Japan, and it showed images from over there. Joshua asked me if that was the Tsunarmi, so I said yes, and he asked me what it was. As I was explaining it, he said 'oh you mean like a tidal wave' so i said yes I think so (not actually sure?? I said it was bigger!) Anyway he said... 'oh no mam I think I know how it happened, I think XX banged down really hard to cause an earthquake, and then turned back into Water hazard and caused a tidal wave, its the only way to win that level mam'.. and for everyone else who doesnt have an boy of similar age .... he is blaming Ben 10 for the tsunarmi in Japan!!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

24/7- they said at my last appt she was measuring small. and at this appt her weight hasnt changed. which means she's not gaining weight adequately. but they wont get too concerned until i'm closer to 37 weeks and if she still isnt putting on weight.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Milos Im glad bubs is doing well. 3lb 11 doesnt sound too small at all, Eilidh was 3lb 12 and born at the same gestation and look how strong and healthy that little lady is!! It definitely sounds typically average. What is the concern with the placenta? Hope you're ok, enjoy your high protein diet :) lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless, I miss being an innocent child.

new - whatever she is doing it for, its bloody horrible. I am constantly scared she will ring SS and/or the police like she says she has today and the banging scares me and Dylan. I would never ever treat another person the way her and her bloody husband are treating us. I must have been a HORRIBLE person in a past life to deserve all this crap.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Milo's :hugs: 3lb 11oz sounds a great weight though.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Not at all Wiggler, just the unfortunate innocent caught up in middle of it all! I hope for your sanity one of you get moved soon, and this gets stopped!


----------



## 24/7

What was she last time milos? At 28 weeks Sam was 2lbs8oz, and then today at 32+6 he was 3lbs9oz....

Wiggler do you come under Surrey Police? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Same here, she was shouting at OH when he was downstairs with Dylan earlier, Dylan doesn't need to be brought up with all this happening, neither does this poor little bubs I'm cooking.


----------



## 24/7

Oh I think I read wrongly milos, I thought she had put on weight, just slowly, but now I see it said no weight - I'm sorry, I hope they figure it all out soon. xx


----------



## hopefulmama

I've been at the pool all afternoon, its seriously so beautiful today... i took some pics on my phone, the sky was sooo blue and you can see the miami skyline in one pic, and the atlantic ocean in the other, so nice today.
 



Attached Files:







pretty sky.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









pool.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - sussex police. OH just rang and they will get in touch soon with our crime reference number for the window so we can get onto the HA, as soon as thats through we are going to ring the HA about the window and the neighbors. Hopefully we can set up a meeting with the woman in charge of this block of flats to discuss all the problems with upstairs. I can't see that it will go too well though as cowbag upstairs is onto them ev]eryday making up bullshit about us blasting music all night and stuff like that.


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- thats crap, i'd be livid. Use your hormones for good and get angry and motivated to fight!
Milos- i hope everyhting ends up ok, i'm sure it's fine


----------



## 24/7

I've just been on their website, go here and type in your postcode and then tomorrow ring your local team and get them to come and have a word with you and OH. xx

https://www.sussex.police.uk/your-neighbourhood


----------



## Wiggler

Wow Hopeful! Them pics are gorgeous, you're a lucky lady!! I might fill up Dylans paddling pool tomorrow so I can lounge by a pool for a while :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh hopeful what a stunning sight.... not envious honest!! lol I got some lovely pictures of puddles if you want them lol.. and raindrops dripping off the washing line bet that would make a lovely photo! lol


----------



## Wiggler

OH is just going to knock out the shattered glass or it will just end up caving in on its own and shower the lady downstairs garden. :cry: My poor window. But trying to see the brightside, it means half the work when I clean the outside of it at the weekend :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - right now he said they're gonna check to make sure the placenta is giving her enough nutrients she needs which is maybe why she's having trouble gaining weight.

wiggler - yeah when she said about what she weighed it didnt sound bad. but i guess they think otherwise. lol. on the ticker it says at this time baby should be over 4 lbs. and since i'll be 33 weeks tomorrow she should maybe weigh closer to 5 lbs?


----------



## hopefulmama

hahahaahah I hate living here cuz i don't like the heat and super sun much, but then i eat my words when there are days like this or i see pics i take and realize that i should stop complaining. I have to go to the pool 3-4 days a week so i can swim for 20-30 minutes and get some sort of exercise. This sounds horrible, due to the fact i am having a kid, but it drives me nuts when there are kids at the pool making a ruckus and splashing about when all i want to do is relax, and when i first got there today there were a couple there and i just huff and puff and roll my eyes to myself.. I will probably end up with a tantrum throwing brat just as my gift from karma


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler, the HA or the police should arrnage for the glass to be sorted safely hun, and boarded up so you are secure tonight. Get your crime reference number then ring the emergency line for the association!

Milos I hope everything is ok hun. I think the babies are gaining 1/2lb per week at the moment so she still isnt considerably underweight. As my MW not so delicately put it, many babies are born bigger these days, so its seen as below the norm if they are only 6-7lb, which used to be the norm a few years ago. I hope the placenta is working fully and she is just a dinky one :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Haha hopeful, I was the same before i had Dylan, kids being loud, and especially kids throwing tantrums really annoyed me, I used to wonder why their parents couldn't control them... needless to say, I think differently now :rofl: 

Well, OH doesn't need to knock the glass out, despite looking more fragile than lace its actually quite sturdy still so going to keep it like that and just board over it tomorrow. OH isn't happy I didn't let him knock it all out, but TBH, I kinda want it there so the police can see.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol hopeful - your own kids really dont annoy you half as much as other peoples lol I could do with some sun at the minute, our summer was sooooooo fickle my skin is starting to appear slightly pale. I would be going away in 6 weeks if I had timed fidget a little better lol Oh well my parents are going to have a lovely holiday for me :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I'm not sure milo's, it seems to be different everywhere, and for my charts Sam is bang on target, maybe a little on the small side, but they were very happy?! I hope all is ok. :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

We are waiting for the crime reference number, they said they will text it to us, we are secure luckily enough, its only the outside pane of glass thats smashed, the inside one in undamaged. I keep thinking what if bubs had been here and they threw it a bit harder, thats where i wanted the moses basket to go. We will be buying the protective window film stuff next week and putting in to every window in the flat.


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - to me 7-8 lbs is normal. lol. Milo was 7.5 lbs at birth and i thought that was perfect.


----------



## hopefulmama

New- ya thats what i told my husband, that its different with your own kids, and your tolerance goes up. I really hope this is the case, i've never been over the moon about kids and found them for the most part annoying which i blamed 2/3 of the time on the parents for indulging them in their behavior... Now even without a kid i realize this isn't the case.


----------



## Wiggler

i find kids between the ages of 4-6 REALLY annoying, I'll probably get over it when dylan hits that age, at least I hope I do, I don;t want to be annoyed by my little monkey :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwwww kids are inquizitive little things at that age, its a brilliant age :)


----------



## Wiggler

Boo!! I have lost my appetite now. I was really looking forward to dinner but now I don't want anything... Good thing I ate lots earlier :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Its the "whhyyyyyyyyy??" phase I'm dreading. :haha: I'm actually hoping Dylan never learns that word.

he learnt how to say foot yesterday, but where his speech is terrible it comes out as fuck. he spent a good part of this morning running around pointing at his feet shouting fuck fuck fuck fuck :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- i took a pic for you of the Kourtney K. Belly Bandit in a Small, its the length unwrapped of 3 magazines long ways and i was told you need to wear them as tight as you can possibly the stand, the tighter the better. Hope that helps your somewhat. SO its 33 inches long, I made my husband try it on, ya funny, and he wears a 30 or 31 jean and he was having issues buckling it in the middle of velcro section and couldn't go all the way over and he's pretty lean.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00396-20110317-1557.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh 'why' gets a bit tideous lol Joshua will not accept any nonsense when he asks why about something lol... he'll keep asking until he is satisfied with my answer lol

I had a salad for dinner was lovely lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Oh forget with the why's, i'd be so over it by the 3rd one. I'm dreading the 'no' stage... I was in the dr office today and some super hip chic mom who i was cooing over hoping i'd be half as fab in a couple yrs, just went from cool to livid in like 10 minutes when her kid just kept saying no like over and over it just to hear itself speak and wouldn't shut up. You could tell the lady was embarrassed and also pissed, i wouldn't know what to do in that situation.


----------



## 24/7

I had a roast new!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I already have my answer for "why" planned out

Dylan: Whhhyyyyy??
Me: Ask your Daddy *runs off* :rofl:

The thought of eating is actually turning my stomach at the moment, its stress, cos I was starving before, also been having BH's which I normally only get when I'm stressed. I'm trying to calm myself down but now I just keep wondering when SS are going to pounce on me again. GRRR, I hope when their kid comes they understand how fucking hard it is, twats! (I learnt today that she has NEVER had full custody of her older kid)


----------



## new_to_ttc

there is nothing to do lol.. the lil uns love the sound of their own voice lol wait till they learn a not so polite word and say that over and over really loud lolol


----------



## lisaf

my friend told me what her FIL says when he gets irritated... "I'm not taking any more questions at this time" ... lol, I plan on trying to use that when the 'why' phase starts! :) Hope it works!

hopeful - sometimes the best trick is to distract them... but its not always possible when they find whatever they're doing to be oh-so fascinating & fun


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful, Dylan is in the no stage, he says no, I say yes, he says no, I say yes, he either gives in and I get my way get my way or he shuts up :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- ya that will be my tactic, my husband is wayyyyy more patient than me and more laid back, i get annoyed and irritated very fast so this will be a daddy thing haha.

And wasnt that the kid was saying to the mom, it just kept saying "no,no,no,no,no,no,no,no,no,no,no ", you know what i mean, he wouldnt shut up


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooooh nice 24!!! 

Joshua's why usually has me looking on google for answers lol he asks hard questions rofl


----------



## Wiggler

My reply will be the same to "how are babies made" and "mummy, why don't you have a willy like me?" lol, OH can deal with that!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: Im left to deal with them questions lol

He's just come down from bed now to use the toilet lol.... then said mum, is the UK a U then a K, so I said yes, and he said 'why?' :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I could hardly answer for laughing so much, thanks girls! My poor son missed out on a useful geography answer.... oh he here again lol ... oh gone again lol me thinks this little monkey isnt tired pmsl


----------



## mummy3

Took several hours to read through this while pumping:wacko:

24/7, Milo, those are pretty good weights, Eilidh was meant to be 3 lb 3oz but came out at 3lb 12oz, they can be pretty out at this stage:flower:

New, lol you went to all that effort getting a new costume then fell asleep:dohh:

Wiggler, :hugs: That cow upstairs is just awful, she's not the only pregnant woman in the world! Wow about the feral kids too, their parents should be ashamed but I guess they wont be. I really hope you get moved soon:hugs:

Hey, good luck with your tests today.

Wild, big hugs to your sil:hugs:

Spent the day with Eilidh yesterday, she's good but still so small. Her temp control has regressed though and she's in a heated isolette now, she needs to maintain it to be discharged so could be a while. Can't believe my little girl is a week old already:cloud9:

I've managed to get mastitis as well so going to doctors at 2 before going to Eilidh. Breastfeeding has worked for my tummy again though, its back to normal:thumbup:

Wiggler, with the episiotomy, I had one with my first and it does change things down there. On the good side though my labours have been super easy after it so you may well find a plus to it:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy - glad you can see Eilidh again!! Sorry to hear her temp control has regressed, I hope its not too long until she can self regulate her temp again. Hope you mastitis goes soon too :hugs:

I would be bloody ashamed if I had a kid who smashed windows, me and OH were talking about it earlier, We would pay for the damage and the kid would have NO pocket money/birthday or christmas money until it was paid off, they would also have to do extra chores to pay it off and be grounded until it was paid off. But hopefully I never have a kid who does that.


----------



## new_to_ttc

hiya mummy :) hope Eilidah's temp regulates hun!! Good news you're back in shape :) hope the boobs r ok! ouch! How you keeping?


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, yay! Starting to feel a bit peckish now. :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

omg.. Emmerdale isnt hormone friendly tonight is it :cry: jeepers!!! sob.. sniffle


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:

I really want to watch Lost, but in my emotional hormonal state I would end up dehydrating myself from crying so much. I'm still heartbroken that show is over. V season 2 has ended now too and I had a little cry about that yesterday. :dohh: I'm such a soppy cow when I'm pregnant :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

I watched Lost in '04 when it first started then I got lost and over it, i did watch the finale though last may, apparently it was a huge upset to all the Lost fans. IDK i had bad food poisoning and couldnt move from lack of energy and remote was too far so i was stuck watching it haha. As for V, I have yet to watch one episode.


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- Glad you got to spend time with Eilidh.

Hopeful- was it 33 inches including velcro? I'm thinking I might need to get the medium too if you husband is having a hard time getting it on. I might get it in bamboo instead now in case I have a c-section because I want to wear it asap!

UUUUHHHHHHHHHHH Liam's curtains came and they are more of a lime green than a sage green. I'm so frustrated because in store it looked like a softer green. Being angry is giving me BH.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- it 33 inches with everything, in the pic i posted thats 3 magazines long, and they are 11 inches long each... Ya i made him try it on since i cant really and he was like "how the hell d people wear this shit and breathe?" The lace pattern looked extra cute on him though hahahaha


----------



## luckyme225

HAha, I can see myself making my husband do that. Guess I will have to buy medium and small then. Thanks for measuring it. Such crap too because they say the small fits up to 37 inches so I would have bought S to start out with.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya its snug as hell. Wanted to let you know though before you bought it.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Hopeful, I was one of the very few who LOVED the Lost finale, I cried my eyes out, it was great :)

OK Ladies, I need some good FREE ways to relax myself, I am so damn stressed at the moment, and really need to find some nice ways to unwind. They have to be free as I am currently reworking our budget so we can start saving to move. Also, money saving tips would be great :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Get yourself off? haha


----------



## charlotteb24

Evening ladies!

Had an awesome day in the sunshine today :) OH was of work so he came and played in the garden with noah and i and then treated us to a chinese buffet for lunch and paid for me to have my eyebrows threaded :) so i'm feeling a bit happier about things again at the moment. He hates me feeling so big and frumpy, doesn't help with all these raging hormones blowing everything out of proportion does it?! lol!

Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly wriggler, hope you feel better soon and yes it was deffo a scam that email as it put a bloomin virus on our computer!!! grrr i won't be that niave again!

Off bra shopping in the morning, my boobs have gone from a 34aa to god knows what in the past few weeks and i really need some support now, the nightime crop top style bras that i bought just dont do anything! think i'm gonna buy some nursing bras now so that i don't have to buy more in 10 weeks time! pregnancy is so darn expensive!

Catch you all tmrw no doubt! will be lurking a lot more as oh is back at work and therefore won't be hogging the computer all the spare moments of the day!! haha hes terrible for doing that!
xxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

if the kids get to the stage of always asking why and i'm done, i'll just say because i say so and that's it, i'm not answering anymore questions. lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey- how did you appointments go today?


----------



## mummy3

Hmm, money saving ideas, I'm not the best at saving lol but the obvious ones for us are to meal plan, look for offers etc, yeah not much help:dohh: Free ways to destress, watching tv, reading, listening to music, warm bath/shower.

New, yeah the boob hurts:haha: Got antibiotics for it now, had to show it to 5 different people! I'm sure all I need is to get Eilidh out the NICU so she can feed instead of the pump.

Hey, how did you get on?

Yeah being back to normal is great but its weird not looking pregnant or having my newborn at home, it's like did I just imagine it lol? With my stomach going flat again, it happens so much faster with a vaginal delivery than with c-section for me:shrug: v. odd!


----------



## lisaf

hopefulmama said:


> Get yourself off? haha

Lol! Awesome suggestion!! :)


US girls - I'm trying to figure out how much my hospital visit will cost me.. .getting a little scared, so many hidden traps and loopholes. After I thought I'd gone through everything and knew what to expect, I mentioned that the reason I'm so nervous about the cost is my friends were surprised by the bill and mentioned the room charges were the worst part.
So the rep reassures me that I'm fully covered for a semi-private room... uhhhhh :dohh: My hospital mainly has private rooms... :dohh: yeah... so now I have to call them and find out how much private rooms cost and what the price difference is etc.. :(


----------



## mummy3

For the bill, I'm really not sure, guessing it would be the equivalent of your max out of pocket?:flower:


----------



## lisaf

yeah, thats what I thought... but when I mentioned the private room thing, she said that the difference in cost between a semi-private and private room would NOT count towards the max out-of-pocket :dohh: Why is insurance SO hard to understand!!!


----------



## mummy3

Thats weird, both hospitals I've had my kids in over here only had private rooms:wacko: Sorry I'm not much use, but its bad they don't tell you these things upfront! I'd hate to be in a semi-private room again lol


----------



## lisaf

lol totally! DH can't stay overnight if its not a private room.. so we definitely want one, I just need to know what its going to cost us :/


----------



## hopefulmama

Well lisa- i'd expect around 1k assuming your private rooms cost 300-400? plus some extra for whatever else.. If for some reason you have a c-section then plan for 4 nights. IDK if that helps, but that's where i'd start to give you an idea. This happened to a friend of mine and she ended up with vaginal delivery, her thing was 350 a night for the private room and some other odd ball stuff that insurance didn't cover and she left 2 days later paying 1200.
Have you gone a hospital tour yet? i'd ask then, or call the L&D of the hospital and ask.


----------



## lisaf

I've done the hospital tour with my birthing class... she suggested I call the billing department to find out.

Thanks for the figures, I wouldn't be surprised to find out it costs the same here. Everything thats medically necessary is covered 90%
Wonder if we can find out if they have a non-private room, without a roommate in it so DH can stay :haha: That may be pushing it though!


----------



## Wiggler

Me and OH sat together last night and just talked, it was really nice, we figured out the new budget, talked about his work, Dylan and the baby. It was really nice I felt really calm and de-stressed after it. We have promised each other that we will spend more quality time together which is great. :happydance::thumbup:

I didn't sleep well last night, naughty me didn't go to bed until midnight then I kept waking up during the night then Dylan woke up just after 5am :( Gotta do loads of tidying today and move the lounge around a bit so the balcony door is blocked off so I think I'm going to be having an early night tonight. 

What have everyone got planned for today? :flower:


----------



## heyyady

Hello Ladies- Tests went fine- except the U/S machines they have at the hospital are bunk- I'm spoiled by the high end ones at the prenatal diagnostic center I go to- They said the fluids are in normal range but no longer equal- how they think they can see that on those crap machines I'll never know. I've decided to just ignore it til my REAL U/S next Thursday. NST went perfect, though :) Also, I was beyond wiped out tired when I got home and crashed for a couple hours. 

Mummy- glad you're finally getting to spend time with your princess :)

I hate the nagging children questions- I've been a mom, a nanny and a teacher, so I'm quite familiar with them. I generally do ok til I just reach the end of my rope, then I tell them "mommy (Or Miss Heidi) doesn't live here anymore.) this is there cue to stop :rofl:

Lisa- will your insurance not pay for any of it if you opt for a private room? Or will they pay for the amount of a semi-private and you pick up the rest? My hospital only has private rooms, so it's a non-issue for me. Not like they can tell me I don't get a room then! Am looking for the most recent copy of my billl from a few weeks ago- when I find it I'll let you know the room charges.

Wiggler- take time for just you- pop in earphones, lock the bedroom door and meditate to something relaxing- even 20 minutes a day will make a changed woman out of you!

I can't remember the rest- still too tired. and I seem to have picked up a touch of a stomach bug. Lets just say after seeing a club sandwich in reverse I doubt I'll have one again!


----------



## heyyady

Ps- Have you guys tried this? It works for all of my kids- and many other people I know!

https://www.chinesepregnancycalendar.net/chinese-pregnancy-chart.html


----------



## Wiggler

Glad the tests went well hun!

The chinese calander says Dylan is a girl and this one is a boy :rofl:

Well things are better today, the window is still in once peice, Dylan isn't too happy that we blocked off the space in front of tha balcony window, its his favourite playing spot, but I've sorted out another lovely bit of the room for him. Just got to move all his toys there and it'll be the perfect play area.
All the effort I put in with his mattress yesterday was for nothing, it reeks again, so getting him an inflatable mattress today to do him until Wednesday when his new mattress comes. 

I'm going to be busier today than I though, as well as tidying and cleaning and moving the lounge around I have to do a whole new budget for next week as OH has run up quite a big bill at the local shop so I also have to go through the kitchen and write down all the food we have so I can make big filling meals as our shopping money is now about £15 for the week :dohh: I don't mind too much though, I've been meaning to do it for a while. I hope we have the bits to make casseroles. YUM!


----------



## 24/7

We can help wiggler if we know what's in the cupboard already!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

When I get everything written down I will post the list here :) I'm going to do it this afternoon or this evening.

The lounge is done now, we have had to put the sofa wonky so even if Dylan stands on the sofa he can't reach the window, which is annoying for me as I can;t stand anything being wonky. I'll have to be brave until the window gets fixed :haha: I'm going to do Dylans room after lunch when we have the new mattress as everything will have to be moved in there anyways. so that just leaves sweeping the bathroom floor, giving everything a quick wipeover and putting some washing on! Yay me for being organised with the tidying!


----------



## 24/7

Well done wiggler!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

How are you today hun, got anything nice planned? x x x


----------



## 24/7

I'm ok, tired after a night of baby wiggling and not being able to get comfortable, but all worth it for the little monkey!!

No plans today, might pop out and order the crib, but aside from that just housework and washing, lucky me!! :p OH is off for the weekend this week, so excited for that!! Next week he has to work seven days which sucks!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Are you going to be doing anything nice with your OH while he is off this weekend?

Hehe, as horrible as it is to be kept awake at night it is so lovely to feel bubs squirming away, I've started to feel legs/arms recently which is lovely, bubs is finally showing parts that aren't bum and back :)

My OH has a 4 day weekend and tomorrow him, Dylan and my best friends hubby are having a boys day at the park while me and my best friend visit the labour ward. Not sure what we are doing sunday and monday, Tuesday OH is going to the council to try and get our banding changed.


----------



## Inge

I kept waking up all night because of my back ache. It was more at the top near my ribs so I think it was however Leo was laying. I was led in bed last night and you could see the big lump on my right side where he was led :haha: God was so uncomfortable last night now im knackered :dohh: Im going to wash all the baby 0-3month clothes today (weather looks horrible so not 100% yet!) off into town with my mum then back to hers til tomorow evening. I get another yummy roast dinner tomorow so im sorted :haha: Anyone else getting to the point where being pregnant isnt very much fun anymore and is just uncomfortable?


----------



## heyyady

Ing- I know it doesn't really count, as I'm having twins- But HELL YES! I have 7 weeks at the longest left- and I know they need to stay in there and cook longer- but I am sooooo looking forward to being done! My everything hurts at this point.


----------



## Inge

heyyady said:


> Ing- I know it doesn't really count, as I'm having twins- But HELL YES! I have 7 weeks at the longest left- and I know they need to stay in there and cook longer- but I am sooooo looking forward to being done! My everything hurts at this point.

Im looking forwards to being able to sit up properly without my lungs being squashed by a little pair of feet :haha: I will miss it when he is here so I know its just how im feeling at the moment.


----------



## Wiggler

haha Inge, I totally am done with feeling uncomfortable all the time, I just wanna sleep on my tummy or put socks on without help. :haha:

OK Ladies, I have a HUGE dilemna. I am about to make my stew, but just realised I am out of oxo cubes, I normally use 2. The only subsitute I have is gravy granules. can I use that in it and how much? x x x


----------



## meow951

Managed to catch up on 40 pages!

Haven't been aroudn for a couple of days as not been feeling well and had stuff going on. We had ante natal class on Wed night. I didn't learn anything i didn't know already lol but it was good for OH. Since wed night i've been getting period type pains and back coming in waves and then changing to constantly. Bubs was moving less as well so was a bit worried but he perked up last night and has been moving around a lot so much happier now.

I'm supposed to be drinking 2 cups of RLT but sticking with one for a day or two just to keep an eye on these stomach pains. I know it won't induce labour but i don't want to make anything worse IYKWIM?

Plus DH exhuast has fallen off his car so i'm trapped at home without one. And plus we can't afford to run 2 cars so we have to sell his and he's going to keep mine. I'm not used to not having transport right outside my door!

Hope everyones ok x


----------



## 24/7

Probably nothing too exciting, just enjoying our last few weekends as a two, but I will more than likely slot in some Sam shopping!! :D:D

Inge, very uncomfortable at times now especcially in the evenings and at night!! xx


----------



## charlotteb24

morning ladies!

Wow wriggler you sounds like you have been well busy already this morning! lol lazy noah and i have only just got up at 9am and he is now trashing the playroom, the lounge and the dining room! i give up with cleaning!

Why is it these naughty babies decide to wake up just as we are trying to go to sleep? i roll onto one side and hes punching me thru onto the matress so i roll over and the same happens on the other side! how can that be?? i'm guessing he must be transverse or still able to turn around loads in there!

Off to mothercare in a moflo then might be naughty and get my hair cut today... ive not cut it other than a trim in 5 years, its nearly down to my bum and now im gonna have it cut to just below my shoulders as it looks awful! the ends are like straw!


----------



## Wiggler

Woo, I am the happiest mummy ever! I decided to be in control of the TV for once and sat down to watch Jeremy Kyle while Dylan was playing with his trains, and after a few minutes he came up to me with his 2 fav teddies and blankie, snuggled up to me and jst sat with me for 20 mins and gave me sticky toddler kisses, then he curled up next to me and fell asleep! He hasn't done that in months, I missed it so much! I can't sit on the sofa now though cos he is a HUGE fidget in his sleep and kept kicking me :rofl:


----------



## meow951

Everyone says that their baby keeps them awake at night but mine doesn't lol

DH says he goes mental at night, like seriously kicking and punching like he's trying to escape and i just carry on sleeping lol I must be a heavy sleeper or i'm used to it so it doesn't bother me.....:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :)

Meow, fidget doesnt keep me awake either lol Once Im asleep I dont wake up to him, but I do think Im getting a restless nights sleep as I keep waking up feeling like I havent slept in months lol

I have phases of uncomfortablness lol Sometimes I cant sit comfy, I lie down and cant get comfy lol Walking gets uncomfy if he is low down lol but on the whole he isnt too bad, and no heavy painful kicks lol 

Need to go to Bangor again today lol Ive done nothing this morning, got up late and was rushing round so mad house, then got side tracked on messenger :haha: oops!! Think i will go get me some breakfast then go out, then see what time it is as to what else I decide to do pmsl Joshua has a karate competition after school so tonight is all about him :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Thought i'd share some piccies with you xx

Taken at 33+3 weeks 

https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09587.jpghttps://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09590.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09575.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09584.jpg


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww Wud! they are gorgeous photos! How big is your bump! wow! lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Getting my JK fix on ITV+1 and chuckling sooooo much... wow lol I have no idea how some of these people can come on this show and say the things they do lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Wud, them photo's are lovely!!

So ladies, is gravy granules a good substitutte for oxo cubes in stew or would it be OK with just plain water in it?


----------



## meow951

That's one hell of a bump wud! At the antental class i was due first out of the 8 ladies and i was the smallest lol I might take a photo later and put it on here. Although i'm not complaining too much as i haven't put on loads of weight. As long as bump is healthy then i'm happy!

Wiggler- When i make my stew i just put plain water in and the vegetables and meat flavours the water. It looks paler obviously than if you used gravy but i think it tastes better!


----------



## meow951

Forgot to say you can use gravy granules if you want though. That's how they make the stew at work for the residents. Not sure on the amount, i think it's one of those add a bit and taste, add a bit and taste until it's to your liking. Although i really prefer using just water.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I usually use gravy granuales, but dont add until the end. I let everything cook in the water 9or in a veg stock) then add gravy at the end to thicken it and adds a bit of flavour lol


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Thanks i thinks she's had a growth spurt ha ha!
Yes Wiggler i've used gravy in stew before just add as you need type thing?
Well i'm still waiting to be an aunty again will be 1 week over due tomorrow so they can't leave her much longer i'm excited!
I get to coo over their baby till mine arrives :D

New Jezza is shocking everytime i watch it i'm like really where do they find these people?

Guess what only 2 more night shifts for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just add it till I get the consistency I like, I dont think it matters how much or little hun xx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies, I think I'll see how it tastes this evening and add some gravy if it needs it :)

Oh yea, brill news, after Dylan only eating 2 1/2 fromage frais in the past 2 days he had 2 small bites of bagel this morning :happydance: I'm so proud of him! He's been a bit stroppy this morning where he is tired, but he has been so cuddly! He even let me hold Laa-Laa and Woof-Woof (his soft toys) Its days like today that make the bad times worthwhile :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Wud I can imagine where they find the people but would you seriously take some of them issues on TV? lol... just watched a lass say she had a 3 some and isnt sure who is the father of the baby... now seriously... each to their own Im not prudish but would you shout about that on TV??? lolol


----------



## Wiggler

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYIh5fuMnQ4&feature=related

JK looks crazy when he walks towards the guy with his hair all messed up :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:

Didnt a link leak once where JK hit a guest? or was it hit by a guest? Was that the one?


----------



## Wiggler

I think thats the one :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: This Morning is being very opinionated about young children having a TV in their bedroom lol... Joshua has had a TV for ages and now has Sky :haha: !!! I think it depends on the control of the parent. Joshua would never turn his TV without asking, and always sets the 1 hour sleep timer so he knows thats his lot! They going on about kids will wake up in the night and turn it on etc etc etc... but thats the parents job to control it and make sure it doesnt happen. My sister let her kids have a TV young, and they had it on 24/7 and I was like 'Im never going to do that' but quickly realised its ok so long as the parent is in control. Joshua was about 5yrs I think when he got his and has never ever turned it on without my knowing. I am a little more laxed now though, dont insist on the timer, he knows what programs he likes and how to use Sky and he generally watches 1, turns off and turns back on an hour later when his next programme is on etc.. he doesnt just leave it on he has a good understanding of time (better than mummy pmsl)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

That's the one where the guy throws the bit of card at Jezza's head lol

Yer the threesome one did u see the results? x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Oh & do any of you uk mummy's have a baby sling?
I've never had one before & all the one's i see posted on here are lovely & cheap but from the US? x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont have a sling, although was really tempted by them. I gave it a bit of thought and decided i didnt want to carry baby around like that, might create a clingy baby?? With Joshua I used to leave him to cry etc when I needed the bathroom, or do a housey chore and he quickly learnt I came back to him, think i will stick with what I know lol 

And yes I saw the results, sad, but what did they expect in all honesty?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm getting a sling, it'll be really handy to be able to feed bubs hands free while dealing with a Dylan meltdown.

I had a TV in my room from when I was 3, I didn't really start watching it much until I was maybe 9 or 10 and even then I always turned it off before going to sleep (I was naughty though and used to watch horror films late at night) The Tv was mainly used for games consoles, I've had games consoles since I was 2.


----------



## Wiggler

I did consider putting a TV in Dylans room at some point, but he's a TV addict and i would never see him :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thought you were still supposed to support the baby in the sling? I looked at all that and all the ones i saw said you shouldnt do hands free feeding??! Hence i went for one of them ermm whatever it is I bought pmsl apron styles for BF outdoors pmsl 

Right need to dash to bangor Im being so lazy today lol I just had to reserve red noses in Oxfam... apparently they selling super fast and i need a few, so she offered to hold some for me so i shouldnt keep her waiting lol 

I've only just had breakfast, and already thinking what I fancy for lunch ha ha not like me!! Wiggler are you watching This Morning??? seems this summers fashion is anything short lololol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua wants the Wii in his room but mummy put her foot down on that one lol Its very very easy to get carried away on these consoles and if Im not watching him play he'll easily go over an hour. Even when he plays in the living room, I'm often shocked at how fast time goes and before I know it he's had like 80 minutes on it grrrr lol So no, keep that where i can control the timings of it lol


----------



## Wiggler

Nopes, didn't watch This Morning, Dylan just woke up and he's a bit sniffly so he is lying on the sofa with his blankie and teddies watching the new film he is obsessed with. Poor thing, I think he has a cold :(
Anything short? well thats a no-go for me unless I get myself some nice leggings, no way am I ever showing my legs bare :nope: At least i can stay fashionable when I'm out and about with OH, he's short :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Wild- How is everything going with your SIL? Also how are you feeling with the attempts of 'slowing down'? 


I woke up in a shit mood today and feel like crying and laying in bed all day watching tv with my dogs as my DH caters to me, so far its working, trying to milk it and see how long it lasts. I also have this weird pulling/pains situation going on down in the lower, lower abdomen that feels like i've got a magnet in me and someone on the outside has the polar opposite, very weird feeling.

New- I think its normal to have a TV in a kids room, i have a tv in every room of my house, even kitchen. I fancy myself some tv and would be bored to death w/out it. If my kid is anything like me or DH they will too haha


----------



## Wiggler

OH just dropped off Dylans new inflatable mattress, it was not fun blowing it up without a pump, but Dylan loves it. I told him it was a bed and he has been saying night night and laying down on it in different positions since. haha.


----------



## hopefulmama

Thats super cute.


----------



## charlotteb24

I am looking into a baby sling too! but i'm not sure which the best to buy is, i want one which keeps me modest whilst breast feeding and running around after noah at the same time! plus they all seem super expensive! don't wanna waste my money on one only to find something better! always the way!

Yay! the suns coming out :D the washing i put out yesterday might dry now! idiot me put it out in the sun and then forgot to get it in and it rained overnight! epic fail!!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm getting this one:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31HjfTTJBVL._SX315_.jpg
https://www.mothercare.com/Close-Pa...B003UM001O&pf_rd_p=223220727&pf_rd_s=bottom-1

* This award winning carrier is designed with the comfort and safety of baby and wearer at heart. Made from luxuriously, soft 100 % organic cotton (Soil Association certified) the wide straps cleverly support baby's developing neck and spine whilst evenly distributing the weight over both shoulders for supremely comfortable carrying. Features five carrying positions in total including a discreet nursing option
* Also feature a reversible wrap. The wrap has a plain side and a beautifully embroidered patterned side which can be changed according to your mood or who is wearing it
* Safe and practical for indoor and outdoor use Hands-free freedom for the wearer, whilst providing comfort and security for baby


Forgot to put, its damn pricey, but if it means I can multitask crying baby and crying toddler then its so worth it


----------



## charlotteb24

wow! £64.99! looks good tho.. loads better than the ones ive looked at! may have to see if anyone has them listed on ebay cos i don't think my ever stretched wages from work are gonna cope with that spent on one item lol!

Went into mothercare today and was so angry at their prices, they are so much more expensive than they need to be! they were trying to sell one tin of SMA gold for £9.10! thats near;y £3 more than the supermarkets! why? why do they get away with it?!


----------



## Wiggler

OMG thats sooo expensive!! I've noticed Mothercare mark the price of a lot of stuff up, the price of their plain baby bedding is awful!

It took a lot of persuading OH to get him to agree to let me get that carrier thing, he is still grumbling about the price, but he isn't the one who is going to be home alone with 2 kids.


----------



## hopefulmama

Wow this thread is sooo quiet today, very rare hahaha


----------



## new_to_ttc

I HATE shopping!!! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Went to Debenhams to get Joshua's trousers for the wedding, our local one (which might I add is flipping big) has decided to pull all the kids formal wear!!! We have very little else by way of kids clothing stores around these parts. I left it to last minute because he was between sizes and I wanted to make sure he didnt growth spurt right out of a new pair of trousers lol Ive managed to spend £100 today all i bought was, 3 cards, 1 pair of trousers (not ideal but I'll see what they like on), 2 baby hats, a small gift card and the rest was petrol, school dinner bill etc etc ffs!! Not to mention the 2 hours of my time in town with lots of people and resurfacing work on the high street arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... Ive yet to go into Caernarfon and get a wedding gift pmsl there's another chunk of money woosshhhing by me :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hi: hopeful! Hows you? we got some sunshine today, not in your league lolol but it beats raindrops :)

Mothercare is rather pricey but you know why, because people still pay it!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

I'm fine, just feeling lazy and tired today, I can't be bothered with anything, ever have those days? How are you feeling?

I think any store when related to maternity or new mothers can charge as they please because they know people will pay it regardless. I have spent so much money things, which i am sure will not be used, plus over 2-3k on maternity clothes which i will never wear again so i am either going to donate them or keep them for a friend who may be pregnant in the next year. Half of the clothes still have the tag on them because i never wore them or it got too hot to wear.


----------



## charlotteb24

I love debenhams! I wonder why they have pulled all of the formal wear in yours? that seems a stupid thing to do especally if they pretty much have the monopoly on it by the sounds of it!

I could rant on about mothercare all bloomin day it made me so mad going in there today, no staff asked if i wanted any help, they had half the stock with no prices on or the wrong prices! i nearly tore my hair out!! 
But i have finally got myself some maternity bras, gone from a 34aa to a 36b! i nearly died of shock! especally when i realised the 2 bras as you have to buy 2 as one will always be in the wash, came to £32!!! Matalan do nursing bras but start at a C cup :( and guess what, they do them £9.99 each, i hate having small boobs!

Desperatly trying to wing myself a medela swing electric breast pump 2nd hand on ebay for under £35! dont think its gonna happen tho...


----------



## new_to_ttc

I'm ok thanks. Yeah I know what them days are like, Id have loved a lazy day in the sun today except I spent it in a busy town centre :(

Ive watched what I spend on maternity wear, because I know the trousers particulary i will never wear again, tops I think will be ok in the first few weeks. But my little sister is trying (still no witch or bfp... 6 days late now!!) so Im sure she'll need them all soon :) I am wondering what will happen with my baby stuff though, as hers will be due as mine comes out of his stuff (like swing etc) and I wanted to sell it on, but I would feel obliged to offer it her first (never would i take money off her) so I may find myself out of pocket pmsl although she is maticulous and it would come back in the condition i gave it her i suppose so could sell it when she was finished with it :) 

Time to fetch trouble. I need to walk into the local town to the welsh shop and he has gone to school in mix-match clothes for comic relief he looked a right muppet this morning :rofl: this should be fun taking him to town lolol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Charlotte Im running out the door but I have a breast pump and it wont be used, when i get back I will check what it is for you. Might be no good but if it is you can have it. And M&S do really comfy maternity/nursing bras for £25 for 2 pack! I have gone from a 36C to a 38E/F (omg!!!!) but they are sooo supportive I feel as small as I did before, well sorta ha ha i am huge ive got to accept that lol

Ok must dash will check the pump when Im back :)


----------



## heyyady

No sunshine here- thunder and it's raining sideways! And I'm off to more appointments in it... Yuck! 

Have you ladies checked out Moby Wraps as carriers?


----------



## mummy3

Morning everyone, I'm home this morning. One of the joys of having 4 kids is whenever you get one well, another gets ill. My eldest is poorly this time:dohh:

New, lol Joshua sounds really cute in his outfit. We only have the one tv, my lot would defo try and abuse it. I think you're right its down to the parent but also the child to a degree:flower:

Hopeful, sorry you feel a bit meh:hugs: 

Wiggler, yay on the new mattress. With the stew, just add the gravy bit by bit, I prefer it made with gravy.

hey, glad things went well:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Just got back, wowsers BH are starting to get a bit sore lol See I knew shopping wasnt good for me!! lol 

Ive just ordered my sister a Welsh Love Spoon for her wedding gift! It wasnt cheap!! But I hope she appreciates the sentiment of it. I know she isnt Welsh, but I thought it would be something more personal from me and the boys, the boys are Welsh through and through and well 5 years here Im fast becoming a local lol It is a gift she certainly wont get a million of lol I just hope its engraved and delivered on time lol... Ive given my parents address to give me an extra few days lol its her Hen party tonight, gutted Im going to miss it but I just cant be going up and down 3 weeks running, its getting uncomfortable to drive and I HAVE to make the journey next week so no point risking anything this week. 

Mummy, sorry your eldest is ill hun :( Hows you? And the Mastitis? Hope its easing for you! Joshua looked like a right goon lol but all for a good cause :) 

Hey your weather sounds miserable, a bit like our typical weather lol Its nice to have sun for a change here lol Hope all your appts go ok today, do try not to rush!!!

Charlotte this pump is no good for what you're looking for sorry. I had no idea what it was I was given it and just put it aside, but its a Tommee Tipee one sorry! xxx


----------



## hopefulmama

I was stuck in between a few brands for the pump but ended up getting this pump, can't tell you how it works because i've never used it for obvious reasons haha, hopefully it works well. Also got a single electronic one for traveling. 

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3214492&CAWELAID=236746419


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- The hospital billing office has to give you an estimate on charges. There will be an estimate for different situations, vaginal, vaginal with complications, c-section, etc... Also, with most insurance plans expect baby to have to meet his own deductible. You might look into what your out of pocket maximum is because you wont pay more than that at the very least. So once you find out estimates you then need to figure out your deductible (you and baby), daily inpatient copay, and what % your responsible for after insurance pays for total bill.

Hopeful- I ordered a small belly bandit in bamboo last night. Going to see if maybe it's more stretchy compared to the kourtney one. Still will probably need a medium anyways but I wanted to make sure I liked it before I ordered my second.

So what is the deal ladies, I'm putting on weight but my bump is shrinking? Is it just because I'm getting further along so baby is down lower?


----------



## 24/7

Is anyone here doing/done the perineal massage? I'm undecided.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

All this insurance stuff sounds soooo confusing!

Lucky I think the bump does appear smaller the lower baby gets, look how tiny mummy went lol Although, I remember with Joshua I didnt 'pop out' until about 36 weeks, by 38 I was HUGE and I certainly dont remember losing my bump unil after he was born lol The weight gain will be a lot to do with baby, at this stage I think they are gaining 1/2lb body fat, plus placenta weight plus extra blood etc so thats quite a gain for mummy-to-be's lol

24 Im undecided. Im going to get OH to look at it, and see what he says about doing it lol If he is keen to try then we may try in the last couple of weeks using EPO (the oil) or what was that other oil being talked about, staroil or something like that???


----------



## hopefulmama

24/7- I started doing those massages last week. I had my husband do it one day and it was just awkward for i have been doing it since. 

Lucky- Ya see if its more stretchy, let me know.


----------



## 24/7

Odd question.... How do you do it? :p If you don't mind answering please. I daren't google, haha!! xx


----------



## luckyme225

I'm not sure. I tried doing it for a week last time but really felt like it didn't do to much for me haha. Hopefully sex will help stretch me out since my vag seems to be getting tighter than ever since doing my kegels. Hoping EPO will help me out in that department too because it helps soften skin.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I googled, but it looked a bit complicated pmsl so figured i'd get Oh to have a look rofpmsl I must say never did it last time and never tore or was cut. Does sex help? lol I can get plenty of that ordered in :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Oh, and how often does everyone do their pelvic floor exercises? :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 said:


> Oh, and how often does everyone do their pelvic floor exercises? :D xx

No where near as often as i should :blush:


----------



## mummy3

Morning everyone, I'm home this morning. One of the joys of having 4 kids is whenever you get one well, another gets ill. My eldest is poorly this time:dohh:

New, lol Joshua sounds really cute in his outfit. We only have the one tv, my lot would defo try and abuse it. I think you're right its down to the parent but also the child to a degree:flower:

Hopeful, sorry you feel a bit meh:hugs: 

Wiggler, yay on the new mattress. With the stew, just add the gravy bit by bit, I prefer it made with gravy.

hey, glad things went well:hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

I have some vitamin e oil, the thicker more gel like, very concentrated 28,000 IU that you buy in the vitamin shop. I use my index finger to sorta put pressure and rub the area until the gel gets thinner and warms a bit then use my thumb on the inside of my vag and push and pull a bit towards the perineum, the first day it felt odd but now i dont know if its doing anything. Maybe i should just have sex everyday or use a vibrator to massage the the area and stretch etc its probably a lot easier than trying to it with fingers. IDK


----------



## new_to_ttc

Right ladies, popping out now, Joshua has his karate competition tonight, keep your fingers crossed for him. He got knocked out of the final stage last time and just missed a placing, but he's been working super hard for this one so everything crossed (even legs no babies while Im out ha ha). See you later tonight... xxxx


----------



## hopefulmama

I though the pelvic floor things were kegels? If so i do them every day, though sometimes i forget.


----------



## mummy3

Didn't mean to send that twice:wacko:

I do my exercises everday without fail and they defo make a big difference! I was on pelvic rest so dunno if sex would help but will vouch for kegels. Tested it out last night and things feel just as good as before:blush:


----------



## 24/7

Oh that doesn't sound too bad hopeful, will start giving it a try - I had visions of it being slightly different, which was much worse!! :p

I try and do them everyday, the kegals, but realistically only a couple of times a week as I just forget, I do ten reps of ten seconds holding. xx


----------



## mummy3

Good luck to Joshua!:happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Right, thats it, I must do them more mummy3!! xx


----------



## mummy3

I was told to do ten short squeezes then 10 secs of holding. Repeat x10:flower:


----------



## hopefulmama

Muumy- u had sex this soon after birth?


----------



## mummy3

Lol hopeful yeah but I waited a week:haha:


----------



## luckyme225

I do 10 squeezes at a time holding for 10 seconds each. I normally do it once in the morning and once at night. I know it's working because a have a tight superhuman vag.


----------



## hopefulmama

Superhuman vag, sounds dangerous hahaha. I haven't been that frisk lately at all, which is VERY weird for me, sorta just lost the loving feeling. I always feel like shit or i'm tired or whatever, need to snap out of it. Now that my pain and redness from waxing went away I def think i'll seduce DH later, shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## luckyme225

Yeah, as much as I love sex and plan on having sex it doesn't always work out. Sometimes I'm ready to fall asleep by 5pm.


----------



## mummy3

Superhuman vag :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

I am also just not into this big, all the things i like to do aren't very easy now. I hate that spooning nonsense, not a fanatic for doggystyle (sorry if its tmi). Ya some days i think, ah i want to have sex, then later comes around and im over it and just want to sit and be left alone. DH was trying to get on me yesterday and i was having BH's and i felt bad turning him away because i never do.


----------



## meow951

Ladies who are thinking of a sling- Apparently moby wraps are good but there is a lady who sells home made ones which are just a cheaper version. She does plain colours or you can add a patterned fabric to it. A lot of the ladies on here recommend her 

https://www.victoriaslinglady.co.uk/online-store.php

There's the link. Apparently it doesn't create a clingy baby. Studies show that babies who are not left to cry (apart from nipping to the loo etc) become more independent etc.

I don't do pelvic exercises and i really should! Have had a couple of sneeze and pee incidents!


----------



## Wiggler

Wow mummy, I can't believe you have DTD already!! I made my poor OH wait 6 months :rofl: Hows your gorgeous girl doing? Has daddy had any more presents from her? :haha:

I think me and OH hve DTD maybe once or twice since I got my BFP, I don't have a high sex drive anyway, but when I'm pregnant it just goes through the floor. 

Bedtime for Dylan was fun, he was so excited about his new "bed" that he refused to go to sleep for over an hour, hehe. I'm really jealous of him though, I manage to distract Dylan for long enough to lay on the airbed and OMG its the comfiest thing I have ever laid on (I was so upset when Dylan noticed me laying on it and made me get off!) I may have to steal it once Dylan gets his new mattress :rofl:


----------



## MilosMommy7

heartburn is killing me today! :(


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Wow... quiet in here tonight.


----------



## 24/7

Hello!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya!!!! :wave: Are you doing anything nice this evening?


----------



## 24/7

Just having my hair straightened - I love my hubby!! :D:D

Have been cleaning, washing and ironing all day, zzz!! Whole place is now spotless, horray!! Must be my nesting, but it was driving me mad and making me upset that it wasn't super tidy this morning!! :p

How was the stew wiggler? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, the flat looks as messy this evening as it did this morning, even though I cleaned and tidied my arse off. Toddlers are not good for nesting women!!

The stew was amazing thanks, OH made up some HUGE dumplings to go with it and mmmm, it was so yummy. I had a HUGE portion with 3 mahoosive dumplings :). I had to add some gravy cos it didn't taste meaty enough, but by the time I had fixed it the stew ended up tasting as if I had done it with Oxo cubes like I normally do. Dylan ate 4 big mouthfuls too! 

I'm still really jealous that Dylan is currently asleep on the comfiest airbed ever made :rofl: Its taking all my willpower not to run in and steal it for myself :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Sounds delicious!! :D:D:D:D:D xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya... omg so sorry but HUGE proud mummy moment!!!

My little man just came 1st place in his karate competition!! He knocked 2 brown belts out in the knock out stages, and beat 2 brown in the final (plus obviously the other colours as he came 1st lol). I am so proud and he is so proud also, he has a huge grin on his tiny little face!!

Well done Joshua Luke!!
 



Attached Files:







Kata 18th March 2011.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wiggler

Well done Joshua!! You must be so proud new!! And he is such a cutie, that pic is great.


----------



## new_to_ttc

More proud than i could ever try and express. It took all my strength not to be the embarrassing proud mummy lololol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im just reading back now lol... wiggler sounds like Dylan really loves his new air bed, hope he sleeps in for you in the morning :)

Milos hope the heartburn eases up hun :hugs: 

:hi: 24.. how you feeling by now? Tummy any better hun?

Anyone heard from Wild? Hope she is well!


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I don't think I would be able to hold it in. 

...I think someone has swapped my OH with a kind considerate man. He just brought me in a cup or normal tea, a cup or RLT and my iron tablet. :)


----------



## 24/7

Well done Joshua!! What a gorgeous boy too!! 

Tummy is doing better today thank you!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 did you complain to M&S in the end?


----------



## 24/7

I did, and they are going to look in to it, apparently.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

I hope they do, I know it won't make your poor tummy better, but if it stops it happening to another person then that will be great. :hugs:

I found THE picture... The one that will live on my fridge if i want to stuff my face with crap after bubs is born. It looks awful cos its a pic of a pic, but I looked fucking amazing compared to how I did before I fell preggers, I'll show you the comparison.

3 months before dylan was conceived wearing my favourite size 6 jeans (I miss them) this will be on my fridge
https://oi51.tinypic.com/fvingh.jpg

Me, OH and Dylan at a wedding last feb, I was just under my heaviest weight :(
https://oi53.tinypic.com/27x3384.jpg


----------



## new_to_ttc

Grrr they ought to do more than look into it!!! They are getting back to you with the out come of their investigation yes??

And thanks ladies, Joshua says thanks to :)


----------



## 24/7

They are, but watch this space!!

Love the pics wiggler!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler you look great in both pics hun! I do understand the personal battle with weight though so I really hope it doesnt take too long to get to a weight you are comfortable with :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I love the top pic, I look so skinny! I hate the pics of me at that wedding, OMG I wanted to die under a rock when I saw them, I never realised how big I had gotten until then. I'm going to use both pics to help me with my diet after bubs is born.


----------



## Wiggler

I don't mind if it takes a while to lose the weight, as long as each week the scales show a smaller number I'm happy. I'm wary of losing it all too fast too as I'm worried about the effects on my skin, I don't want bingo wings or an even saggier arse :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Slower it comes off longer it stays off! Its about lifestyle changes more than crash dieting :) You'll get there hun!! I feel exactly the same, and people tell me I look ok, but I dont feel it and thats all that really matters!


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, feeling good about the way you look is so important. I hate the way I look since I put on weight so I rarely make an effort with clothes or make-up or doing my hair nice cos even with all that I still think I look awful. I have promised myself that i will start making more of an effort soon though. Even if i hate the way I look I'll feel more feminine and that will hopefully help me feel better about myself :) 

Hows your back feeling hun?


----------



## new_to_ttc

I feel ok atm because Ive lost a lot of weight and the bump is taking away all the distraction fom my legs and bum etc lol so Im quite confident, but I know as soon as fidget is here my confidence will drop again.

My back is on and off, it was just starting there so Ive moved to other side of sofa lol

Im starting to worry about myself, even with a mass of pregnancy hormones comic relief isnt getting to me!! Im so heartless sometimes lol


----------



## Wiggler

Argh! I forgot comic relief was on... I never watch TV anymore :haha: When I do eventually decide to catch up with evertything its going to take ages :dohh:

Have you got a healthy eating/ exercise plan you want to follow after bubs is born? I'm going to use the exercise bike in the evenings, go on lots of lovely walks with the kids and really embrace salads this summer, and when the weather gets colder learn how to make very yummy, but very healthy winter foods. I have to be strong and avoid my weakness, creamy sauces. They are soo yummy, but so unhealthy, I will treat myself to a small amount of something creamy and delish once or twice a month though. Life is no fun if you cut out ALL the good stuff :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

the heartburn eased up and was able to eat dinner. i just hope it stays away!

new- congrats to Joshua! :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

I already have a good eating habit, Little and often and low calorie so it'll just be a case of getting back into the exercise regime I have fallen out of lol I do plan on getting on the wii once fidget is here, and plenty of walking. Eventually will get back tot he gym, but fidget cant come so will have to wait till he is in nursery lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hun!!

Glad it eased up, not sure id wish that kind of pain on my worst enermy :( It should stay away now its gone hun :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

i mustve jynxed myself because the other day i was thinking about how i havent had heartburn like i had with Milo. with him it got so bad i would throw up and nothing helped at all.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I havent had much, but I swear what Ive experienced is more than i ever want to go through again. I screamed the streets down at Christmas in my mums house i genuinely thought I was going to die i couldnt breathe through the pain :( the only way I was able to get rid of it was to be so sick i had nothing in me :(


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds like a great plan hun!

When I'm not pregnant I eat really well, lots of fresh fruit, veg, lean meats (my mega weight gain was cos of the Implanon)... but as soon as I have a baby in me I just want junk and most healthy stuff turns my stomach :dohh: I can't even drink plain water at the moment without feeling ill, I have to drink disgusting fruit squash (Vimto i the only one not making me gag at the moment)

Woops, just realised the time, I need to get to bed, got a busy day tomorrow, lots of tidying then off to have a tour of labour ward. Sleep well ladies! x x x


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- you look great, if you have the want and will power you will do it!!!!


Milos- I have horrible heartburn to. 

New- congrats to your little man, thats great!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I drink loads of vimto lol weird because not pregnant i mormally only drink water lol 

Sleep tight hun and have fun at the labour unit xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hopeful thats a figure i could only dream of lol Stunning hun!


----------



## hopefulmama

Thats y i'm worried, i worked HARD and got to a point where i could just work out 2x a week to maintain it... I haven't been very into exercise the last couple months, and i don't want to have to work that hard again...

Also the spray tan helps me look better, i had just been sprayed that morning hence the orangey color.


----------



## MilosMommy7

i had some earlier in the pregnancy. but then nothing for the longest time. 

g'night wiggler :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im sure you will get back into shape hun. Just have to make sure you dont pick eat while running round after baby, stick to regular meals. Its so easy to eat between meals because you're busy and distracted but if you can avoid that it makes getting back in shape half the battle xx


----------



## 24/7

Er well a little update on the massage.... Ouch!! :p Think I need to build up to some stretching, but OH reports that it is quite stretchy!! :p xx


----------



## hopefulmama

HAHA 24/7, ok this sounds vulgar, but its not only about the 'hole,' its stretching from the inside of the opening of the vagina and out towards the perineum.. I think HeyYady posted this link the other day and this might help you more than my description. 

https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/episiotomy/a/perimassage.htm


----------



## heyyady

Just popping in to give a quick update about my day so far. Remember when I said it was raining sideways? Well, there was actually a small tornado! We are not in the right area of the country for that- Earthquakes, yes- Tornadoes??? Ummm, No thank you!
https://www.pressdemocrat.com/article...ts-Santa-Rosa#

My Dr visit went great- she agreed to back off my appointments to every other week since I'm being seen elsewhere so frequently :happydance: Other than all that, I'm just plain done in. So exhausted. Hopefully will catch another nap


----------



## lisaf

wow I actually managed to read everything today and catch up... unfortunately, I can't remember half of what I read :dohh: :haha:

Thanks for the insurance tips... the hospital can give me estimates, but they can't tell me what my insurance will pay for. My insurance will tell me what % they cover, but they cover that % of the 'negotiated rate'. They can't tell me if the estimate from the hospital is the negotiated rate or if it will be adjusted down to the negotiated rate :dohh:
Either way, the hospital told me they don't charge more for private rooms on the maternity floor :happydance: so it should be covered as much as a semi-private room!

Grr, one of these days I'll manage to keep up with the conversations on here!
oh and tornado? Totally crazy for our state!!! We had a couple minor ones in the past year I think (technically water spouts I think though). A few roof tiles lost was all.


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisa - lol. when i browse through what i miss i usually forget too. it's way too much for me to catch up on usually!


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies!!

Dylan slept really well last night, he woke up at 5am in a really good mood, no banging on the wall, he just got up and came and woke us up :happydance: He's in a lovely mood and even tried a few small bites of his bagel this morning, hopefully he will have some more soon too :) 

For the first time in ages bubs decided that 2 mins before i got into bed would be a great time to have a party in my belly :dohh: I still fell asleep OK though which is great, I didn't stay asleep very well, OH is such a cover hog and it was FREEZING last night.

Woo, its the start of OH's 4 day weekend today!! :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies :) 

I always forget what Ive read too ha ha 

We're off out today to celebrating Joshua's win, within reason whatever he wants Im going to try and grant hehe We're off to the coast, hopefully its as warm there as it is here so he can go on the beach, but no doubt we'll end up further down in the play centre etc ha ha (I knows this child so well!)

Joshua just tried his suit on for my sister's wedding, the trousers are a perfect match to his waistcoat so it all goes together perfect, and these trousers were a fraction of the price i was going to pay in Debenhams, yay! reasult! Cant believe my baby sister is getting married in 1 week!!! then my older sister just announced she is getting wed in June! And of course we have my best friends wedding whom Im bridesmaid for in August!! What a year, and my brother and his wife have got back together (they went through a tough separation after his tour in Afganistan) soooooo that just leaves little me... the only one in the family with a planned fairy tale wedding and the only one who really really doesnt want a man around her 24/7 ha ha ha

Anyways best go and treat this little man of mine :) Have a good everyone, wiggler hope the tour goes well and the boys have a fun day out :)


----------



## Wiggler

Have a great day out new!!


----------



## Wiggler

Oh yea, forgot to ask this earlier... I have many many half sisters, one of them I last saw over 4 years ago, a few days after i saw her she rang me up screaming abuse at me, and I have no idea why. Well she's just had a baby (her first) and I sent her a FB message saying congrats (we are not FB friends) did I do the right thing or should I have left it?


----------



## heyyady

yes, you did the right thing. Just because someone else is being an ass doesn't mean you have to be!
I have a sister that I HATE (she is an awful person), but still send her a Christmas card and invite her to things. Family is family.


----------



## lisaf

I totally agree.. if you're not close, facebook is totally fine. If she did JUST have her baby, she might be a wee bit hormonal right now. Go ahead and apologize just to make peace with the issue. If thats not enough for her, just ignore it and give her time.

I have stepsisters that I'm not close to... our parents married after we were all grown up and we never lived together and only met maybe 3 times? No bitterness between us, but they don't call me when they have news like engagements etc. I didn't invite them to my baby shower... no biggie. We like each other, but we're not forcing some kind of artificial closeness. I think we'd all like to know each other better, but its just not happening on its own so we're ok with it.


----------



## meow951

Wahoooo!!!!

Officially finished work now! Time to sit back and relaxxxxxxxx...........

Congrats to Joshua on the karate win!


----------



## lisaf

hehe, thought I'd share this... my kitty (well my 10+lb cat) likes to walk across my boobs while I'm in the recliner and on my computer... well sometimes she stops to cuddle... none of this is very comfortable for me and it makes it VERY hard to type :rofl: But she's so sweet I just let her do it. (for now anyway.. when baby comes it will be a different story)

And because this is only mildly amusing without visuals:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/104303.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Lisa thats soooo cute!!!

Well me and my best friend went on the hospital tour today, it was fab, it looks so much nicer than when I had Dylan, and the birthing centre looks great, I'm really considering using it if i don't have a back labour. We went to M&S after and picked up a sarnie each (I raided the penny bottle before we went so i could treat myself) then went to the park. The boys had a great day too, they went exploring all over town, we are making it a monthly thing now, me and my friend have a girly day and the boys go out and have fun.

My pelvis is a bit sore now, going to rest up this evening so hopefully I can take Dylan to the park tomorrow :)

How has everyones day been? x x x


----------



## mummy3

Again, big yay to Joshua :happydance: Hope he enjoyed his treat?

Wiggler, I think you did the right thing, you're being the bigger person and if she cant respond niely then you can leave it knowing you did your best:hugs: Glad you're having a great day too, that birthing enter sounds great, here's to a none back to back labour!

Lisa, :rofl: thats one cute kitty

We've spent the morning with Eilidh, she's doing better with her temps and put on a little weight last night. She has some reflux like her siblings lol and keeps farting:haha: 

Hubbys work send us an amazing gift package with $150 worth of candy in it :shock: so kids are very happy!


----------



## Wiggler

Glad Eilidh is doing well hun, but tut tut, you have to teach her that farting is not ladylike :rofl: Do they know how much longer she will be in hospital for?

I've decided that my local council HATE women, they have put new public loos in and they are horrible, cold steel with no loo seat so you have to put your bum down onto freezing cold metal, naughty bubs decided it would be fun to headbutt my bladder in town so i had no choice but to use one, I swear next time I go into town I am taking a shewee with me :rofl:

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRMTynh3V_G8szYX34rdnGkM85IYCi5JPlUFg0iiWP8yKT2KDQ98Q
www.shewee.com :rofl: I think these are great, not sure I could ever use one though.

I tried my RLT with sugar in today, it tasted nicer, but now I feel sick, so back to plain tomorrow I think.


----------



## mummy3

Shewee :rofl: They look very wrong lol

Eilidh will be in at least another week, we have everything rossed for next weekend but could be the one after. She needs to maintain her temp out the incubator and she needs to nipple all her feeds, thankfully she doesn't need oxygen so that makes her closer:thumbup: I wouldn't wish the NICU on anyone though, its tough leaving your baby behind.

Will have a word with her about the farting, belching and general disgracing of herself:haha: if she co-operates will get another pic of her tonight, she's awake alot more now


----------



## heyyady

New- Hope you and Joshua enjoyed your day out celebrating :)

Mummy- so glad to hear Eilidh is doing better! What is her weigh up to now? Have you gotten to hold her?

Wiggler- the shewee things crack me up- I don't think I could use one because I'd be laughing too hard! :rofl:

Lisa- Love the picture! I woke up last night because I couldn't breathe and my bump hurt- only to discover that my giant ass siamese (16 pound lump of cat!) had decided it was cuddle time and was lying on top of me!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya all :)

What a day! We went down the coast and it was so warm we went to the beach, then down the pier. Unfortunately a lot of the rides were closed (I did a pretend sad face knowing they £4 each ha ha) Joshua played in the amusements for 20 minutes instead, there really was no games to play on go-karts were shut, and the huge inflatable water balls you go in were shut and the bungee jumps were shut so nothing really for him. Tiny cups and saucer round abouts werent floating his boat ha ha We had lunch in a little diner, it does the most gorgeous home made food mmmmmm then went for a walk along the sea front. Then took Joshua out to the kids shops and kitted him out completely in new clothes so he has a full new wardrobe (much needed). I didnt look at any ladies shops at all, made sure the day was for him. Then went to the giant toy store, Joshua got a toy treat, but most importantly gave me some ideas for his birthday yay!! Then he chose a toy for his little brother (his choice, he asked if he could). Now we're waiting for the pizza delivery man to bring us a pizza to share with Saturday night TV! Perfect day! (I did pick up a back support cushion too, mothercare was right next to the car park pay point lol but no looking around just went in, got it, paid and left lol)

Mummy glad Eilidh is doing better hun! Bless her little farts lolol 

Lisa cute kitty lol hope she doesnt mind shifting over when baby comes!

Meow :happydance: yay for finishing work hun!!! super great!! 

Wiggler, my MW gives those shewee things out lol Apparently it prevents 'trace protein' results when you take your samples in to them and reduces the amount they have to send off for culture testing. It makes your urine more sterile! So there you go lololol 

Come on pizza man we're ready here lololol thinks i might take some paracetamol though, sore back! But then I have been on my feet all day and went out in my heeled boots lolol


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: I can't imagine how hard it is to go home without your little girl, you are so strong! I'm keeping everything crossed that she will be home with you very soon, it sounds like she is doing great :) 
I hope she co-operates and you can get a piccy :)

Not sure what to do with myself tonight, I'm not really in the mood to read or watch TV... I went into The Works earlier and they do card making stuff really cheap. I think I will have to get some so that I can make cards on nights like tonight.


----------



## 24/7

Sounds like a fab day new and wiggler. :D

Hope baby is home soon mummy. :hugs: 

Good day here too, and off tomorrow to purchase some extra juice for this massage lark, deary me. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh yay pictires!!! She must be doing amazing to be considered for coming home already!! Thats really good hun! Cant imagine how hard it is to leave her in the hospital, but it wont be for long :hugs:

Hiya Hey hun! Hope you're well! Im glad your appointments are going to be a little bit less hetic from now on :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad you had a good day 24 :) I think Im just going to stick to Hopefuls ideas of sex and DIY sex :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

new and 24/7 glad you had a good day!!

Mmm, I'm hungry but the man is on the PS3 when he should be going to the shop to buy baked beans!!! GRRRR


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thought beans were bad for you! lol *sends some beans over to wigglers house*

*drumming my fingers... still waiting for my pizza damm it lol*


----------



## Wiggler

Beans are bad for me, but they cure the side affects of the iron tablets :haha: plus they are super yummy :)

i hope your pizza turns up soon. Mmm, I haven't had pizza in AGES!


----------



## new_to_ttc

He's been!! lolol Dont know why Im getting so excited I'll have a slice and be done pmsl I was going to take Joshua to his fav restaurant but figured it was late so a pizza with Ant & dec would be just as good, and a lot cheaper rofl


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe. I love Ant and Dec, they are great and I have a HUGE crush on Dec, he's yummy. I need to start watching more Jeremy Kyle I think, Graham is nice to look at too :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow sooo wouldnt expect you to have said that about graham lol... you like the older man??


----------



## Wiggler

It's odd, I've never really had a thing for men more than 5-10 years older than me, but Graham for some reason really does it for me, he's gorgeous. I don't like younger men than me though, thats icky :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes me dont usually find a younger attractive! i hear ya on Graham :rofl: My OH sent me some photos of him a good few years ago, said he wished he looked like that again and I was like... ermmm how do I put this politely .. he soooo much better now lololol


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

EEeeeeeeeeeeek i'm an aunty again my sil had a baby girl called Evie weighing 8lb 10.
Had a section after a long time in labour at St Richards where Wigglers going :D
Can't wait to meet her x

So pleaed Eilidh is doing well & way to go Joshua xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe :)

My OH has decided to grow a mustache, it looks gross, I keep telling him to get rid, but he just trims it. :sick: I think I'm going to put hair remover in his face when he is asleep :rofl:

Hows the pizza hun? OH just got back from the shop and is microwaving my jacket tattie. not as nice as cooking it in the oven, but still yummy :)


----------



## Wiggler

Aww great news Wud!!! Congrats on being an aunty again!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol my Oh has a tash ;) I couldnt imagine him at all without it, the rest of his face is extremely clean shaven, but I prefer the 1-2 day without shaving look... sometimes he obliges lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww congratulations Wud :hugs: Hope mummy and baby and doing well :) Poor love bet she exhausted xxxx


----------



## heyyady

Today is Hubby's birthday- As II am on bed rest, there's no going out- and the gifts I ordered him off amazon he OPENED when they arrived (sneaky man! :lol: ) so I have no gift for him, either. Just called my mom and explained this so she and my step-dad are coming down at 5:30 with a cake, ice cream, and a balloon :) 
He's 29 today <3



Congrats Wud!!!
Wiggler- Now I'm going to have to bake more potatoes :)
Anybody heard from Wild?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Nothing from Wild in a few days :( Just a hello maybe Thirsday was it??? Hope she is ok!

A very happy birthday to your DH Hey hun, its not about the presents (typical man) its the company so have a lovely day together :) 

Pizza was lush!! Wow not had one in soooooooooooooooooooooo long lol I ate way more than i ever normally eat lol (about 3 slices and 1 garlic slice lololol soooo going straight to the arse and hips lol). Joshua munched more than I thought he would too, sea air must have got us an appetite lol, we had a HUGE lunch of homemade cottage pie and potatoes and fresh veg lol did not think we'd eat so much pizza lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Wild come back!! We miss you :flower:

Heyy - Happy birthday to your hubby, I hope you alll have a wonderful day :)

I just had my jacket tattie, it was gorgeous!! It was only a small meal though and I'm stuffed, my appetite is really shrinking, but thats a good thing, it wasn't very fun stuffing my face constantly.


----------



## heyyady

Hubby will be home from work in a couple hours- unfortunately he's going to walk in and I'm going to have to make him tidy/clean for company... Happy Birthday! Here's a mop. :rofl:

Maybe Wild went to see her SIL and baby?


----------



## new_to_ttc

My thighs are murderous tonight, I think maybe it was the heals today, we must have walked absolute miles lol Got a lot of walking to do tomorrow too think I will put trainers on lol

Wiggler think I must have pinched your appetite today lol Havent snacked at all, and didnt have breakfast but wow what i ate today would usually last me 4 days pmsl Joshua is snuggled up with his baby brother being kicked and prodded awwwww Fidget has been very quiet today, sea air always used to send Joshua to sleep too lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: heyy, its best to keep him doing it, if you let him have a day off the housework for his birthday he will expect it all the time :haha:

I'm sooooo sleepy, but I have tummyache... GRRR stupid iron tablets. Hopefully it will pass soon so I can get some sleep


----------



## new_to_ttc

Her SIL is in Albania is she not? Maybe she is just busy with the girls and catching up with her hubby. I hope so! She seemed in good spirits last time she nipped in :)


----------



## Wiggler

new - you can keep my appetite, we aren't rich enough to keep up with it :rofl:
Aww, Joshua is going to be an amazing big brother!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl.. not sure I could afford your appetite either lol.. Joshua is bad enough :haha: he LOVES food!


----------



## Wiggler

I wish Dylan loved food, although saying that, he would eat chocolate all day if I let him :rofl:

... Oh crap, I just realised why I have tummyache. I forgot I ate sweetcorn yesterday, and now I've just had beans, tomorrow should be fun :dohh: my dinner was so yummy though so its totally worth it :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Busy night in the close.... Fire brigade here as neighbours flat has completely flooded!! :o So we've all been out lending a helping hand and bonding, or something like that anyway!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no, I hope your neighbors flat isn't too badly water damaged and they can save some of their belongings, poor poeple, but how lovely that everyone has been helping out, you wouldn't get that here, everyone would be stood at their doors gawping :nope:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dylan will grow to love food. When baby eats loads of different things for you he'll want to see what its all about :) Joshua is labelled 'veg king' at school apparently he'll happily sit and eat 3 or 4 servings :haha: Luckily he isnt a smelly bum! Only food we found he doesnt like is salad tomatoes lol He doesnt like chips really either, much prefers potato like mummy but he will eat them on occassion lol


----------



## 24/7

Whole place completely ruined, about two years after it last happened. :( Fire brigade just left, and we have left them to pick out what clothes etc aren't ruined to take to stay somewhere else with. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no 24, hope they ok and dont lose too much of their things! You becareful if you helping!!!! No lifting!! 

My flat flooded once, the neighbours did nothing to help, all they did was moan about the damage to their wallpaper. At the time I was young, naive and stupid lol didnt have insurance and they wanted their stuff replaced, my entire student overdraft went on refurbing their lounge and my poor flat took ages to put right :(


----------



## 24/7

No lifting for me, just a few of their baby bits. I feel so bad for them, and so sad they will now be moving out, they are such lovely people. :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no, them poor people, how awful :(

Yea, baby will be BLW so hopefully Dylan will see us 3 eating our food and want to join in. He used to freak out just at the sight of food, but he is very intrigued by it now, if I have a snack he will always come and have a look, and I always offer him anything I eat. Even with dinner we serve up Dylan his on his special plate then always seperate some on our plate if he wants some as he will normally try something off our plate but not his own. He had 4 chips for dinner today. I think he would have eaten more but he was exausted from running round the park for hours earlier :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

So today DH finally put together crib and changing table/dresser. I 'helped' aka sat there and fixed his know it all man mistakes. We also put together the bassinet, the swing thing, the bouncer, the high chair, very productive haha. Now I just need to pick which of the 3 beddings i got I want to use.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh 24 Im really sorry! and with a baby too :( What caused the flood?

Wiggler dis your home start woman not having any tips for Dylans eating?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww yay hopeful!!!! Bet it really feels like a baby is coming now :)


----------



## mummy3

Wud, congrats to your sil, hope mum and baby doing well:flower:

Hey, happy birthday to your hubby:cake: Eilidhs weight is 3lb 14oz as of today.

New, thats a lot of walking! You're making me want pizza too, yummy:haha: Glad Joshua enjoyed his day, he's so cute hun. Lol her farts are toxic, her poop is like american mustard now and the fumes when you open the incubator :rofl:

24/7 sorry about the flat, that would suck for them, hope its sorted quickly.

Wiggler, lol at the tash, my hubby goes through phases like that involving a goatie usually:haha:

And Graham :shock: eek no he's annoying.. 

Hubby just got done speaking with Eilidhs doctor, she'll get out the incubator in the next few days and they will nipple her next week. He says she can be home in the next 2 weeks if she behaves so yay!:happydance: It's weird as Anja was much sicker born at 33 weeks but got home after 10 days.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya it does, except i keep referring to him as 'it'. I don't mean to, just feel odd calling by name or him.


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't been assigned a homestart person yet, but my old one gave awful advice, she thought it was just a phase even though we told her he had been like it since he was 7 months old :dohh:. but none of the advice we have been given about Dylan has worked. He just isn't interested in eating food, he loves to look at it though, its such a shame as when we started weaning he loved it, then we moved onto lumpy food and he has never eaten properly since :(
We are letting him lead us where food is concerned now and its working, he has gone from no food passing his lips for weeks to normally having at least 4-5 mouthfuls of food a day (I do admit though to giving him junk and sweets when he goes a week without eating to get something in him, but luckily he very rarely goes that long now) 

So far we have found that he will almost always eat stew, pasta bake, homemade cakes (need to find some healthier recipes) yogurt and ice cream.


----------



## Wiggler

mummy, thats fab news!!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was doing that hopeful, but in the last 10 days only ive suddenly been really defensive if someone says it, Ive snapped, he/him back lolol He's still fidget though, only OH calls him baby George lol

mummy great news she'll be home soon hun :) Now behave little Eilidh! lol..


----------



## new_to_ttc

How you doing cutting out the milk? Dairy products will fill his tummy between meals and he wont want food stuff :(


----------



## Wiggler

Its going well, I'm doing it slowly though as he goes bloody mental screaming for hours when I cut it out point blank, he is going to my mums in a week or so and when he is there she is cutting it out full stop apart from the bedtime milk as if he goes berserk there it won't matter cos her neighbors aren't crazy arseholes who like to call SS for no damn reason. 

I am scared about cutting out the milk, we tried it a few months ago and last 5 days before we gave it back, he still wouldn't eat :cry:


----------



## mummy3

Yeah I agree with the milk thing, ever since my mil came to look after the kids and gave them stupid amounts of milk to drink they wont eat very much. Having to lock the stuff away now lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its really hard wiggler but if he knows you're going to give in to him, then he'll just keep being stubborn lol Yoghurts too and snacks lol he honestly wont starve if the onl;y thing on offer is meals, he'll eat them. maybe keep the snacks as pudding, if he etas some of the meal, he gets the stuff he likes after it, might encourage him. 

Nightmare mummy! why are grandparents such a nightmare! my parents let Joshua have pop!!! Althpugh they are getting much better about saying, ask your mummy first.. I just get totally dismissed if my mum knows she can say yes without me findinmg out till its too late lol


----------



## Wiggler

Actually, fuck the neighbors, why the hell am I letting them get to me like this, if I want to do something that I know is best for my kid but might make him a bit upset why shouldn't I? No more being a slave to Dylan and his demands for milk!! Tough mummy love tomorrow. Just gotta find some fun stuff to distract him with and keep him as far from the fridge as possible :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Fab news mummy!! :D

New, the flat they live in has had water issues on and off since it was built, and has already flooded, been dried out and refitted once about two years ago now, and the same problem has happened again. :( As selfish as it is, I'm just so glad it wasn't our flat. xx


----------



## Wiggler

new, are you sure he won't starve himself? he can go for a long time without food when he sets his mind on it. I don't want my little man getting ill :( The 5 days he went without milk and food were the hardest of my life. Maybe I'm just too soft :nope:


----------



## 24/7

Wiggler could you start watering down his milk? And eventually maybe you can just sneak it away like that? Or he may just decide it tastes yuck and go off it.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler. Does he drink water?


----------



## Wiggler

He hates water, he will drink juice though.

Just talked to OH and the milk is stopping tomorrow. ALL of it. I'm scared, but also excited, if it works this time it will be amazing!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im going to stick my neck on the line here and say no wiggler, in all the years Ive worked and known fussy kids eventually the parent wins. You know there is a handful of meals he will definitely eat, so maybe start with one of them, heaps of praise and a yoghurt or fav snack treat after. Then the next day, something else. Encourage him, and remind him he gets a treat after. If he doesnt eat it, no treat. Leave 2-3 days between the fav meals though so least you know every 2-3 days he'll eat a good amount. Dont over fill his plate, make the deal he has to eat at least half, so if 4 fork fuls is what you're happy with, put 8 on his plate. Dont give in till 4 has been eaten. No food off your plate counts, unless you move it from your plate to his! No drink refills during meals either, better to give after food, and no milk with meals especially lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

How frustrating it must be 24 especially as they probably thought it would never happen again :(

Ladies, was there no casualty tonight?? Or has my Sky+ lost it??


----------



## 24/7

I feel so sad for them, I really do. :( Our whole lives are in our little home, and I'd be gutted to see it all gone. :(

No Casualty tonight new, stupid rugby instead. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I've just thought of a great thing to do with Dylan tomorrow that is food related and fun, he is going to help me make a pasta sauce. we can do lots of stirring (he loves stirring), then all I have to do is whack it on the hob and lunch is done :)

New, I think thats some of the best advice I have ever been given, very clear and simple, and appealing to a 2 year old who likes treats :)


----------



## charlotteb24

Evening ladies!

Busy day this end! hope you have all had fun in the sun :)

New - Thanks for looking hun :) really nice thought! 

30 weeks today can't believe i have finally hit the big 3-0! hahaha! xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive lived in my own place since i was 16, so 12 years yikes! And only ever had 12 months home insurance, Im about to begin my 2nd year! It was never something I ever thought about until I grew up! This might sound stupid, maybe not, but I have an emergency kit near the door, spare mobile phone, thats where I store my external hard drive with ALL Joshuas photos on, insurance paperwork, plan of the house (for emergency services), spare keys for house and car, few other bits. All there so i can grab it as I get out, I know it wont replace everything I may need if I ever have to use it, but least it will help and i wont have lost everything. 

Wiggler, its not easy, honestly its not, you have to be strong, and working from the same page as OH, it is no good if he slips him snacks when you're not looking. It takes 28 days to set a routine, 1 time event to break it. Be prepared for the long haul, but it will eventually work hun. as he eats better, keep to the half a plate at least, but put more food on it.


----------



## Wiggler

Also decided I am going to keep a food diary from tomorrow for Dylan so we can get a clear picture of how much he is eating and drinking.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya Charlotte! had a lovely day in the sun thanks. Spring is on its way! i know tomorrow is going to be a bit more damp but the occassionally few nice days its enough to grab onto for now, until the summer really kicks in :) Happy 30 weeks hun!!! Im 34 wks today, goes so fast doesnt hun xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 30 weeks charlotte!!!!

New - OH is deffo on the same page as me with this, we are so tired of dreading mealtimes. Hopefully this time next month I will be bragging about how much my little guy is eating and showing off dinnertime piccies :haha:


----------



## 24/7

The problem was, they didn't know where the stop cock was, and had been looking for it for about 20 minutes, which is what caused so much damage. :( And when out chatting to the neighbours, it transpired we were the only people who did know where they were, so OH was very helpful to the fire brigade!!

We thankfully have 10k of contents insurance that we pay £10 a month for, and the building etc is all sorted too, I'd be too frightened to be without it now!! I definately want to do a little box like you though now!!

Good luck wiggler with Dylan!! Could you go to a big supermarket all together and let him pick some snacks - Which yogurts he wants, some mini cheeses, breadsticks, dried fruits etc, and then he might like to try them. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I really hope so hun!


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh 24/7 thats a great idea, we never do the big supermarket shop together, its quite far away and we have no car, but there is a Tesco express in town so we could take him there to pick out some yummy after dinner treats :)


----------



## Wiggler

Oh, one more thing, what do I say when he asks for his "bokbok" (fruit shoot bottle filled with milk) tomorrow?


----------



## new_to_ttc

I pay £24 a month to 2 different insurance companies, but in total there is nothing i dont have covered now, included is all my contents, plus keys, locks, (car and house if I lose or break the keys) bank cards, holiday insurance, car breakdown, laptop when Im not at home, wow everything is covered lol I just woke up one day and got it all sorted and secure lol


----------



## Wiggler

I need to get some contents insurance, I keep meaning to, but I always forget, there is a special one for poeple in HA's thats really cheap, going to have to look into it methinks :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

He can have his bottle, with juice in it, just tell him ok, but keep the juice weak if he drinks a lot as it'll fill him tummy not as much as milk does but it'll still stunt his appetite. Water goes straight into the body.


----------



## 24/7

It's good to be well covered new, times like this remind us all why we need to be!!

I'd be honest wiggler, and just say its gone now, the milk, as your a big boy, and then say your off shopping to swap milk for big boy treats that he can choose, end of discussion as its non negotiable now. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes Im so glad Im covered now, small peace of mind :) 

24 thats a great idea swop the milk for the puddings :)


----------



## 24/7

Might help wiggler.... https://www.babyandbump.com/toddler...eat-he-she-wont-eat-anything.html#post9704832 xx


----------



## heyyady

wiggler- I food diary is a really good idea- and New's advice is very good- especially making things he likes every 2-3 days so you'll know he's gotten something. Now, that said I have a couple things to ad. I'd like you to do some research on food aversion and tactile defensiveness. Some of what you read is scary= they use the term autism a lot. Don't let it freak you out. There are lots of kids that have food aversion issues with no other autistic signs. also, something called williams syndrome may be good to read up on. There is some very good advice out there about kids with tactile issues. Letting them feel and play with different textures of food without the pressure of having to eat it, for example. They also suggest staying away from seriously crunchy items like crackers, etc. also, putting food on his plate you know he doesn't llike and telling him he doesn't have to eat it, just to get him used to it being there. I'll look through some of my old notes and see if I can find anything else useful.


----------



## Wiggler

new, the bottle has to go, he will only drink milk out of it, he drinks weak juice from a cup, he doesn't guzzle it like milk luckily, but juice is only for after mealtimes now, I will offer water the rest of the time, I hate him drinking juice. 

I'm actually really excited about tomorrow, bloody terrified too, but mainly excited. I know he will scream and cry for his bokbok, but I have already got lots of distraction idea's in my head, and OH is here to help too :) 

If I have weak moments though please promise me you ladies will e-slap the hell outta me so i don't cave :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks heyy, thats great advice, will do some reading up on that. 

You ladies are brill, I feel so much more confident about tomorrow now :)


----------



## 24/7

How about stickers for if he is a big boy etc? Kids love stickers!!

And experimenting.... Finger painting with jam etc, potato printing, gluing spagetti onto paper and painting it, getting comfortable with it all. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

we used to make mash for kids to dance in, and bury toys in jelly or cooked pasta lol Food should definitely be fun, but meals time should be structured too I think.


----------



## Wiggler

You ladies are all so fabulous, you must be so bored of listening to me go on about Dylan all the time yet you always help me. I love you all so much! :flower:

Bedtime for me now, I have a challenging day ahead of me tomorrow and need a good rest so i can tackle it head on :) I'll let you know how things are going tomorrow. wish me luck! Sleep well ladies x x x


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- You can do it- just stay strong- and make arrangements with OH for you two to give each other plenty of breaks over the next couple days while he's home- the first 48 hours will be the toughest, so it's lucky he will be home to help :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

It'll go fine hun :) Sleep well xxxx

Im getting FB updates of my sisters hen party, seems she very drunk ha ha Just hope she isnt pigging out she has a dress to fit into in 1 week! Plus she still hasnt had her bfp, nor witch (7 days late) so she told me she was taking tonight easy lol Wish i was there to keep her in control lol


----------



## 24/7

Night Wiggler. xx


----------



## heyyady

oohh- stickers are a lovely idea! So is noodle art :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

stickers are magical lol Joshua is 8 and STILL will do anything to get a sticker on his school chart lol small things and all that :)


----------



## mummy3

I think my kids must be weird, they don't like stickers:wacko:

Goodluck wiggler, soe great advice here, get OH on side and you'll crack it in no time. I'd get rid of the bottle totally as well, it'll just remind him of milk all the time and prolong things. Just keep telling him its gone, he'll forget about it soon enough. You can still give hime milk like first thing in morning and last thing at night as it is very good for him, just get him in the routine of it just being at those times.

New, thats exciting about your sis, wonder if it is bfp!


----------



## 24/7

OOOOOOWWWWW!! HEARTBURN!! :( Every hiccup is so painful!! :( xx


----------



## heyyady

well- my parents will be here any minute with Hubbys cake and it couldn't be more chaos in here! I can't clean and when I try hubby yells at me to sit down- but he won't do it either and huffs and sighs at me when I ask. So I've had a melt down and been crying, his response is to walk away. Hubby and 14 year old have gotten into it and she's now locked in her room. Her BFF is here and went and took over the bathroom to shower so Hubby can't shower before my parents get here which is just going to set hubby off even more. He's a chef and comes home stinky of kitchen. And the dog just threw up. FML.


----------



## lisaf

Wow heyyady :( What a chaotic night! I totally feel for you on the DH not cleaning thing. My DH is the same. On the other hand, if your guests are family, its ok if the place is a bit messy (and maybe they will come by to help out with cleaning?). You DO have an excuse after all and it is his birthday. I know how awful it is for people to see your house at its worst though :hugs:

Ok.. I had a bunch of stuff to return today. Apparently someone regifted me some stuff they'd been given (no biggie)... but what they did was go out to Sears, re-buy the stuff, got gift receipts, then returned the stuff but gave me the gift receipts. I was unable to return the stuff because the gift receipts were already returned (the barcodes on the receipts also didn't match the stuff even though the descriptions were exact matches). There just doesn't seem to be another explanation! How tacky is that?!?!?! Why even tease me with a gift receipt if I can't even use it?!
And of course Sears won't take things back without a receipt even for store credit. What a smart move.. piss of a woman who is about to have a child that will need clothes for the next 18 years.


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry I haven't visited in a few days. I've been pretty busy and there's no way I can catch up at this point. Hope all is well. 

I had my baby shower today. It was really nice. My family did a great job with it. We got a ton of things and I am so overwhelmed by the pile in our living room. We started sorting and washing clothes and will get to the rest of the things tomorrow. There are still some necessities that we didn't get, but we have some gift cards that'll help with the cost. We only have a few things to return, thankfully.


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, that is tacky! 



lisaf said:


> Wow heyyady :( What a chaotic night! I totally feel for you on the DH not cleaning thing. My DH is the same. On the other hand, if your guests are family, its ok if the place is a bit messy (and maybe they will come by to help out with cleaning?). You DO have an excuse after all and it is his birthday. I know how awful it is for people to see your house at its worst though :hugs:
> 
> Ok.. I had a bunch of stuff to return today. Apparently someone regifted me some stuff they'd been given (no biggie)... but what they did was go out to Sears, re-buy the stuff, got gift receipts, then returned the stuff but gave me the gift receipts. I was unable to return the stuff because the gift receipts were already returned (the barcodes on the receipts also didn't match the stuff even though the descriptions were exact matches). There just doesn't seem to be another explanation! How tacky is that?!?!?! Why even tease me with a gift receipt if I can't even use it?!
> And of course Sears won't take things back without a receipt even for store credit. What a smart move.. piss of a woman who is about to have a child that will need clothes for the next 18 years.


----------



## lisaf

aw, so jealous of your lack of returning Bizy, lol! I am overwhelmed too by the piles of stuff I have to wash and sort out! :(


----------



## heyyady

all of the things from my baby shower are still in gift bags/etc and piled exactly where they were when we brought them ho,me...


----------



## lisaf

lol, cribs are wonderfully useful for storing piles of stuff and gift bags :rofl: Thats what mine is being used for right now..


----------



## heyyady

I'd do that if he had set the crib up yet... Seriously grumpy about his lack of willingness to DO anything lately. He flat out told me today he wasn't going to do something because he's too lazy. I almost told him to get out! :rofl: This is all new to both of us- we NEVER fight and rarely even do we disagree.


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy - sorry your hubby won't tidy up, man strops are worse than the terrible two's sometimes :hugs:

Lisa - regifting is so tacky! Sorry you can't return the bits 

Bizy - glad your shower went well!!

well, last night was... erm.. different. Dylan woke up at 3.15am cryiing his eyes out, really really upset so OH went in and gave him a bit of milk and cuddled him until they both fell asleep. I've decided to keep bedtime milk and milk if he wakes in the night as he has them for comfort just as much as his blankie or teddy, and I think he will drop it on his own at some point as he doesn't drink much of it now. Dylan then slept until 7am!! A new record!!!! :happydance: 
We haven't had breakfast yet, just checked the bread and it's off so we are having a cooked breakfast in about an hour, Dylan dragged OH outside to play :haha: He has asked for bokbok twice and both times when we told him he is a big boy now and doesn't need bokbok he got a bit upset, but no meltdowns!!! :happydance:

Baby is being VERY active today, he/she wont stop booting me in the ribs :haha: What a meanie!


----------



## heyyady

Glad to hear it's going well :) Be careful not to give him the BokBok at night if you're telling him during the day that he's a big boy and doesn't need it- maybe just a bit in a cup? 
Baby is just saying good morning!


----------



## Wiggler

I'll try milk in a cup tonight, but he can be very funny about what he drinks milk out of, he's such a fussy little thing, like his daddy :rofl: Hopefully once he starts eating more he will stop waking up in the middle of the night again. I miss him sleeping through.

I wish baby could say good morning wothout hurting my ribs :rofl: I think baby is also objecting to the super ice cold glass of water I'm sipping on :haha:

Whats everyones plans for today? Apart from making the lovely pasta sauce with OH and Dylan later I have no plans, but the weather is gorgeous so will probably end up over the park at some point to enjoy the sun and fresh air. Its just the right weather for a lovely walk down the canal, but my pelvis is still unhappy about all the walking I did yesterday so got to stick close by, hopefully we can make it down there tomorrow :)

Hmm, I think I'm going to get some housework done while the oven is heating up, the lounge looks like Toys 'R' Us vomited all over it :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

My BIG goal for the day (umm, tomorrow for me :rofl:) is to bleach the front of my hair. I wear my hair blonde in the front and red for the rest- I won't use the red dye right now, pregnancy hormones causing odd colors and all (No desire to be Tijuana hooker orange! :lol:) but the bleach is safe to use- besides, the front is where most of the gray is! :lol: I refuse to look like an old hag when the girls are born and pictures are being taken! 
Now, to figure out how to accomplish this from a lying down position............


----------



## heyyady

My sister and I at my mom's wedding in October- the last time it was properly dyed :(


Ok- so Rochelle (Baby A) is head down and engaged- has been for about two weeks. Let me tell you how very WEIRD it feels when she has the hiccups while pressed up to my cervix! :shock:


----------



## Inge

Hey - lovely hair! Id love to do somethin glike that to mine maybe brown then blonde for the front section but it seems to much hastle and upkeep for me :haha:
I had a lovely roast pork dinner yesterday at mums and have started a new crocecht blanket for Leo. I am going to finish this one I promise :haha: Its blue and white and the rate im going it will be done soon :haha: Not got anything to do today apart from look only for a new chest of drawers for the bedroom so we can start the next phase of re-doing our room :thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

morning not catched up, dont think ill attempt it lol

hey- i get that alot its weird isnt it haha


----------



## wild2011

so since ive been gone- pressure has eased hes bobbed up a bit as im not doing half as much exercise and long walks, have put my winter wardrobe to one side and got out spring summer, re-arranged my room and have room for crib, ordered bubs drawers and wardrobe, cots down cribs up moses masket cleaned and new mattresses in all, newborn washed, kids new beds ordered awaiting delivery, just 2 bedrooms for dh to paint and put the new carpet down in sprouts room, more washing today of 0-3. still not had my gtt results through but have mw again this week so will get her to chase it up. xx


----------



## Inge

wow wild youve been busy :haha:
Iv washed all Leo's clothes :cry: im a bit sad now its all ready for him :blush: Not sure when to put the moses basket up though. Might wait til end of april


----------



## heyyady

Wild- glad to hear you're doing better- we were just wondering where you got off to :)
I'm confused... I thought you lot over there called cribs, cots? But now I see you use both terms... so then, what's a cot???


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome back Wild - glad to hear your ok, and wow, you've been so busy! I hope you get your GTT results when you see your MW, I haven't had my results yet either, its been ages :wacko:

heyy - I love your hair! I have some red hairdye waiting for when I have had bubs, I'm so bored of having my hair brown. I used to change my hair colour every few weeks, purple, red, black, pink... I miss it :)

Quick update on how everything is going with Dylan.. he has been tantruming on an off since him and OH got in from the garden, but he did have 1 forkful of breakfast!! :happydance: He is pretty tired now so OH and him are snuggled on the sofa together watching Peppa Pig, I want to snuggle too, but the sofa kills my pelvis so I have been sat on the floor :haha:

My friend is in labour!!! She is 9 days overdue bless her, her waters have gone and she has a drip in to speed things up, hopefully it won't be long til her little guy is here!! That leaves one more friend ahead of me then its my turn!!!


----------



## wild2011

cot is the bogger one, crib is about half the size and mine swings, :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

cot: https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR8Pdh4v5JNGDTjxAeCWM30T4rbcN7c7yx5MwIvB40DdiGSKT1E9g

Crib: https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR-9N5bMZkU2mIOYBxi2fAbrSKY6_fD_XnqYiSAR93dNIRuDUAb


----------



## wild2011

aww wiggler its so exciting when our friends have their bubs my best bud is due for induction on 3 weeks then its my turn seen as sil has already had hers, bubs is very poorly though so shell prob be in hosptial till ive had sprout x


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless, poor little girl, you must all be so worried. :hugs:

Everyone is pregnant or just had babies at the moment, my SIL just had one, my friend is in labour, one friend ahed of me, another one behind me, my sister just had one. Doesn't say much about the quality of british TV does it :rofl: My best friend and her hubby are trying, I hope they get pregnant soon, they will be great parents :)


----------



## Inge

I have 2 friends that are pregnant at same time as me. One is 20wks and my best friend who moved to wales is due 7th July. OH thinks iv started something with my friends :haha: Id love to dye my hair a colour like dark brown with a redish shade to it or a sort of plum colour :cloud9: I need to have my hair layered again and trimmer before the birth so might colour my hair then so its nice :shrug:


----------



## heyyady

Wild- Sorry to hear SILs baby isn't doing well- what did they name her? Have you gotten any more details?

Wiggler- Thanks for the visual clarification :lol: Here that would be crib for the big one and cradle for the smaller swinging one. 

Thank you ladies for the hair complements- I rather like it when it's done, too- it lends really well to the 40's styles I frequently do it up in- however, flipping through pictures I've discovered that most of my "up do" pics are in sepia or black and white, so hard to tell. The one with my ticker is the only color shot and It's before I took the front super blond. I usually dye it myself- no reason not to when you know how, but if you're not experienced at dying I'd go to a salon. It is kind of an upkeep nightmare, but as I'm not SUPER girly in other areas it doesn't bother me much :)


----------



## Wiggler

I feel so mean, Dylan was just wandering around looking for his bokbok and calling it, he looked so heartbroken when he couldn't find it :cry:, so OH has taken him to play outside again to distract him. Today is going much better than I thought though :)

I always dye my own hair too, I did try to bleach it once so I could dye it BRIGHT red, but it went wrong and I ended up with orange hair, so I just stick to darker shades now :rofl:


----------



## Inge

I always dye my own hair. It always comes out fine and never goes wrong. I would quite like it blonde but hate it when blonde starts to fade and roots show and I cant be bothered to keep touching up :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Woop Woop! Dylan is asleep!! it only took 45 mins of him solidy crying for bokbok. poor little guy, I feel like such a mean mummy :cry: He was so upset :(

I have sorted out all the neutral baby clothes and we have TONNES of newborn and 0-3 sizes. I sorted out the best and put the rest aside to be given to charity as we seriously don't need 30 newborn vests and 50 0-3 babygrows :haha: Going to wash it all and put it away later, then put the temporary stuff in my hospital bag until I can replace it with nice new stuff :)


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:wiggler, ive got about 15 newborn outfits, 14 vests 44 babygrows :rofl: ive alreayd given some away i cant bring myself to loose ne more, so ill try and use each one once hahah.m 0-3 we dont have alot, so im gonna concentrate on 0-3 and add to 3-6 once hes here.

hey- dont know re name yet, we have only had very brief updates sil is ill herself (not sure wat now) and we just get tearful messages past on, unable to talk to sil herself, may try to talk to her hubby later, but neither dh or i know him well as dh has lived over here donkeys yrs, and ots one of his younger sisters whos not been married long.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I've kept about 15 NB vests and 15 NB babygrows and a few NB outfits, then about 20 of each in 0-3 with a few outfits. We are going to try not to splurge too much on pink stuff below 3-6 if bubs is a girl, just a few bits so when we go out people will know she is a she, luckily if bubs is a boy we have an absolute mountain of blue stuff :rofl: I also have some tiny baby vests put aside, but I doubt I will need them, bubs feels chunky, I think he/she will be big. Eek!

Quick lunch update. It went REALLY well, he had 8 bits of pasta and a big chunk of tomato! We also learnt not to have condiments at the table as half the ketchup and brown sauce is now in mine and OH's bowls and all the salt is on the floor :dohh:
Sausages, veg and roast tatties for dinner, if it goes well he can have some chocolate flavoured whip for pudding :)


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Hehe, I've kept about 15 NB vests and 15 NB babygrows and a few NB outfits, then about 20 of each in 0-3 with a few outfits. We are going to try not to splurge too much on pink stuff below 3-6 if bubs is a girl, just a few bits so when we go out people will know she is a she, luckily if bubs is a boy we have an absolute mountain of blue stuff :rofl: I also have some tiny baby vests put aside, but I doubt I will need them, bubs feels chunky, I think he/she will be big. Eek!
> 
> Quick lunch update. It went REALLY well, he had 8 bits of pasta and a big chunk of tomato! We also learnt not to have condiments at the table as half the ketchup and brown sauce is now in mine and OH's bowls and all the salt is on the floor :dohh:
> Sausages, veg and roast tatties for dinner, if it goes well he can have some chocolate flavoured whip for pudding :)

glad lunch went well. Im jealous of your dinner! I want some :haha: Im going to make a chicken stew tomorow with loads of potatoes and veg :cloud9:


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies, been busy with work the last three days so there's no way I'll catch up. Hopefully no one has had their baby while I was gone!! I'm exhausted from work but one day left and I'm done. Only picked up one day next week so next week should be more lazy.

I had tons of extra clothes, lots that had never been worn. I'm donating a lot of it because there is no way I'll go through 20+ outfits in a week period. So glad I don't have to buy any clothes this time, guess it's to make up from my mom and I going baby crazy last time.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning... well its evening now but hey ho lol 

Wiggler glad the food is going well :) Hopefully its given you the confidence to stick to it now as you can see it'll work :hugs:

:hi: wild, so much for resting and taking it easy huh... sounds like you have been very busy! But glad all is ok! We were starting to worry xxxx

Lisa giving unuseable gift receipts is a bit of a mean trick to play! Fidgets moses basket is being used for Joshua's party stuff atm lol Oh and his hammock is apparently Buzz Lightyear's bed and he's been in there ever since I put it up, with a Light Sabre for protection ha ha ha 

Bizy glad you enjoyed your shower hun :) (Im still envious of all these lovely baby showers lol)

Ive been sooooooooooooo busy today. Joshua and I did another leaflet drop in the villages up the road, been out since about 9/10am I cant remember got back about 3.30pm!! Jeepers! We managed about 200-300 leaflets thats it, I couldnt walk so fast towards the end lolol plus the villages are sooo steep and some of the driveways are as big as a standard road rofl It just took forever, we have walked miles. BUT I had a text update while I was out and already taken 1 booking directly from someone receiving a leaflet yay! so worthwhile even if now I cant feel my legs and my back is so sore I could cry for hours lol |Oh and it was raining and windy so totally against the elements lol I must be crazy lol


----------



## Inge

new - youve been busy today then! im being all uncomfortable today. I feel really achey in the vaginal area and its annoying me now. Hate any discomfort in that area as its hard to do anything about it.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge I know that feeling, and I think we going to find it gets worse lol I find all this walking difficult, its as if i can feel him between my legs the pressure is no uncomfortable sometimes. My back is murderous :( Waiting for paracetamol to do its job now, with my million cushions keeping me semi comfy xx


----------



## BizyBee

My plans for the day are to keep sorting baby stuff and cook a corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, and carrots for my family. My sister and her kids are in town, so I figured I'd make a big dinner before they leave. 

Wild, hope the baby and your sil are doing ok.


----------



## new_to_ttc

oooo corned beef hash not had that it ages... bet you put it together different lol

Think I need to consider washing baby stuff lol


----------



## 24/7

So tired today, zzz!!

Flooded neighbours have returned, and the place is a write off and they are waiting for insurance to come round and have a look. I feel so gutted for them. :( And at the same time I feel so sad that they will be moving out temporarily as I wanted her as a Mummy friend, and she is a paed nurse and I felt safe having her here for when Sam arrived. :( I know that sounds so selfish, and its not meant to, as I feel so awful for them. 

Went and bought an angelcare monitor today, EEEK at the price of it, but it seems good!! 

Hope Dylan eats a good dinner wiggler. xx


----------



## hopefulmama

24/7- I got the angelcare too.. It actually saved a good friends of mines child. Luckily her husband gave her daughter mouth to mouth recuscitation and the daughter came back to life and was totally fine, so she swears by Angelcare.


----------



## 24/7

Exactly why I wanted one hopeful, I hope it offers me the peace of mind I feel like it will. Through our jobs we are both trained to do CPR on babies, so hopefully now we have all the tools we possibly can incase the worst should happen. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arghhhhhh just deleted my reply silly cow I am lol forgot what I was waffling on about now lol!

I decided against the angelcare monitor, not sure it'd work the same on the hammock anyway. You got much else to get hun?


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 that stew sounds bloody amazing!! I just prepared the roast tatties, I drizzled some oil on them and coated them in rosemary, thyme and garlic, they smell amazing, also plonked some whole garlic cloves in there as roast garlic is so nice!

Dylan is in a foul mood :( but he isn't asking for bokbok every 5 mins now which is great!! I'm hoping tomorrow will be better, poor little guy doesn't even want to play with his toys :(

Baby has been such a wrigglebum today, its so lovely, but he/she is using my ribs as a bumrest now and its so uncomfy, I can't even sit up straight :rofl: 

Time for a lovely cup of RLT I think. :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua wants me to cook dinner, I think he is growing again lol... He had b'fast, snacks while out, we had lunch out and he ate 2 plates of chilli and rice, pudding, yoghurt when we got in just before 4pm, mini eggs and still wants a hot dinner :( I am in soooo much pain really didnt think I'd have to stand and cook lol


----------



## Wiggler

Wow new! thats a lot of food! Just find something quick and easy to make :)

I just turned the tatties over and I think I put the garlic in there too early, it looks like it is going to burn :rofl: never mind. i know for next time. the tatties look and smeel amazing though, I am so looking forward to dinner. I hope its nice, I have never done roast tatties before.


----------



## 24/7

Just a baby bath to get now, and possibly a little hat incase its chilly out. :p And some milk to take to the hospital. I wanted to give BF a go, but now I've crashed with the coeliac, I don't want to pass the antibodies on through my milk to baby, so will see how I'm recovering by then?! Bad evening tonight, in alot of pain and the heartburn is horrendous!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I love roast tatws in goose fat mmmmmmmmmmmmm lolol dont make them often mind lol

trouble usually loves lunch, and has a smaller dinner, but apparently is starving so much his tummy is going to eat his bum.. sounds serious lololol Unfortunately for child he'll have to wait 25 minutes more :haha: hope his bum survives lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww 24 hope you're feeling comfortable soon!! You sound very organised :)


----------



## Wiggler

His tummy is going to eat his bum? that sounds super serious!! :rofl:

Aww 24/7, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Dylan and OH are cuddled up to each other on the sofa, they look super cute, Dylan is still a bit upset but he just asked for yummy(food) though so thats a great sign! OMG, I'm starving, still 15 mins til dinner :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Less than 15 minutes now hun :)

i think we do have a serious condition going down here lol although no bum means no farts :rofl: He isnt happy though becaue Im not hungry so not cooking for me lol No pleasing some people lol


----------



## hopefulmama

New- i misread and thought u said you loved roasted twats. haha

I just ate the yummiest lunch EVER. 
Made grilled chicken, roasted some peppers in the oven then sliced some gruyere and put it on toasted ciabatta, then made a salad with yellow and red peppers and arugula with fresh shaved parmesan... was DELISH.


----------



## hopefulmama

lisa- wow thats seriously the tackiest thing ever. I would call them out on it and just give them the gift back and tell them that though they wanted to get rid of it, its the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: cant say I tasted a toasted twat before lololol 

Your lunch does sound delish :)


----------



## hopefulmama

New- Roasted or Toasted twat is a fine delicacy hahahaha i guess we both just missed that boat though.


----------



## hopefulmama

So I basically discovered the best thing at the grocery store the other day, and any of you in the US, I highly recommend these. They are low in fat & sugar etc... they are the best lowfat ice cream sandwiches i've ever had.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00403-20110320-1355.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - have you tried the skinnycow sandwiches?? I love those... though they don't seem to carry my favorite anymore.. it had graham cracker cookies, and a vanilla and caramel ice cream (I think... its been years though so I can't remember the flavor).
mmmm... now I want an ice cream sandwich, lol... 11am isn't too early for that, right? :haha:

I would totally give the gift back if it was someone I knew well... but they are friends of my MIL. I understand regifting and boppy pillows are great gifts... their bad luck that I didn't need one. Right now I'm checking around with friends of mine to see if anybody wants/needs one... better to put it to good use than to let it hang around and doing the same to someone else.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- yea i normally only eat the skinnycow, i've been faithful to them for the last 3 years, but i decided to stray and try the klondike, and they're WAY better. My husband likes the klondkike more as well..


----------



## lisaf

oh.. and I'm on a mini-crusade today, lol! After Babies R Us wouldn't take back some of my registry returns (they said if they don't carry the item in the store, they can't take a return...one of these items they actually carried, the moby wrap, but I got a sage green one and they only carry it in black... wtf? I didn't question them at the time but a girl on BnB tipped me off that their return policy stated online does NOT say this!). So I called the corporate number and they said that stores do not have to take a return on an item they don't carry!!!! I pointed out that their policy online says nothing about this at all! I also pointed out that if I mail in the items to return them instead, the money gets refunded to the gift-giver. That seems like an extremely short-sighted way to treat their customer.. especially an expectent mother who will have baby stuff to buy for years to come. They started a guest relations 'incident' on this and will address my concern... whatever that means.

I also sent an email to sears.com about the return policy. I gave them the full details and told them that their policy on returns is extremely strict and has lost them at least 1 customer (and pointed out that I'm about to have a child who will need clothes for the next 18 years). There is no reason that the supervisor could not have made an exception... instead I got embarassed in front of a line of customers and sent away as if I was doing something wrong. Target took things back without a receipt and even apologized if they had to give me credit at the sale price! Nordstrom gave me cash back for my returns! Guess where I'll be shopping?

I don't care if I get anything out of the complaints, I just really had to tell them how messed up this is! :)


----------



## lisaf

lol, I'll have to try the klondike then!! :)


----------



## Wiggler

:cry::cry::cry: My poor baby is so unhappy, he had half a roast tattie for dinner then screamed his head off while me and OH finished our dinner, and when we put him to bed he cried his eyes out for his bokbok, OH is in there with him now, he doesn't want me :( I hope he likes me again tomorrow :cry::cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa thats soo something I do when a store rubs me up the wrong way lol

Wiggler \i hope he is feeling better tomorrow, has he settled yet? maybe get him a non spill cup for bedtime so its still comforting, and you can keep with your theme and tell him its a 'big boy cup'. He'll be ok hun, just give it a bit of time and think of thr long run not short term xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

He's just fallen asleep, poor little guy :( I tried to give him his non spill cup, he was not amused. I am trying to keep the bigger picture in my head, him eating well and going to bed without that bloody bottle, but its so hard seeing him that upset. Hopefully we will be past the worst before wednesday when OH gets back to work. OH nearly gave in and gave him his bokbok, but I was strong, and it worked!! :happydance: I've rested up my pelvis tody so should be up for a nice walk to the canal to see the ducks tomorrow of the weather is good enough. Dylan will love that.

My flat smells of the potatoes I cooked earlier (which were the best roast tatties ever!!), it smells sooo good and its making me hungry, might have to make myself a snack soon :haha:


----------



## heyyady

Stand strong, mama! He's already eating so much better, and just think- you can save the new mattress from another ill fated stink fest! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

I'm just remembering that when we got rid of the dummy he was just like this and we got past the worst of the tantrums and tears in 3 days. I'm hoping for a repeat this time :)
Deffo not making the same mistake with this bubba, he/she is having cows milk rationed!!!! :rofl:

trying to think of what yumminess i can cook tomorrow. I'll probably do some more pasta as that needs to be used, not sure what to make for dinner though... hmmm, I might make some home-made chunky chips. yum yum :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Stay strong hun, keep focused :) 

Im in sooooooooooooo much pain tonight :( I dont know whats worse, back pain, hip pain, BH, baby just wriggling in all my painful areas, legs are hurting too. Joshua is fast asleep too, so me thinks a hot bath is definitely necessary.


----------



## lisaf

hey, I must have missed the reason in all the pages that I can never catch up on.... but what is the issue with too much milk? New mom here, lol... clueless about this stuff!


----------



## new_to_ttc

No problems Lisa, just little Dylan fills up on milk all day and doesnt eat for his mummy, so he is being rationed to encourage him to eat :)


----------



## lisaf

ah, lol! thought it was another new parenting thing that has changed that I didn't know about! :) Makes total sense!

Watching supernanny right now... realize I actually need to pay attention to this stuff now, lol! Watching one with a 3yr-old boy who hits his mom.. .wish I could tape this episode for you Wiggler in case it helps with Dylan when he's out of control! :(


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new, A nice relaxing bath might help ease some of your pain hun :hugs: And TAKE IT EASY!! thats an order!! :haha:

Lisa - Dylan is a milk fiend, so today I cut it out, all gone. If he wants dairy he can have cheese, or yogurt, or anything but MILK!! :rofl: I'll probably re-introduce milk as an occasional drink in a few weeks when he is a bit more accepting of his cup. 

Oh yea, I'm soooooo annoyed with OH, not only did he let Dylan have pepsi a few weeks back, today he let Dylan have COFFEE!!! Not even the cheap weak instant stuff, proper ground coffee :dohh: :nope:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Lisa, I always watch supernanny, I think she is great. When I watch it i realise Dylan isn't that bad. Some of the kids on there are AWFUL!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont like supernanny lol.. Im not sure why pmsl 

I fibbed about Joshua being fast asleep, he was when I looked in lol, but he just came down for more drink, he has a horrible little cough starting eek! School always sending coughing kids home, so this will be fun lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless him, I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, this kid spits on his mom(in her face), blows his nose on her on purpose, kicks, punches, pulls her hair, bit her in the crotch.. and when she dragged him off for a timeout, he deliberately peed in his pants...and he's 3!!! 

new - I'm starting to get the aches ... between the pelvis, other aches, etc it just adds up fast. my body has even been protesting the weight of the baby when I get up from sleeping all night :(
pelvis hates the way I sleep but I have to prop myself up to breathe with my congestion :(


----------



## lisaf

are kids still contagious when they cough? Why send them home?


----------



## 24/7

Last page of my journal for latest bump pic, bnb being too slow to post here too xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler bless. I must say Im not keen on Joshua having coffee.. doesnt stop him though when my back is turned he loves it!! Least my parents now drink decaff coffee so its not so bad (until mam is making mocha or latte etc with normal caffine content grrr lol), but he really does prefer it to tea, funny its supposed to be such a mature taste lol Personally cant even take the smell of the stuff lol 

The bath will have to keep until Joshua is asleep, I cant hear him from the back of the house so either need him out, up, awake and downstairs, or fast asleep until Im relaxed enough to go in the bath lol 

OMG just turned over to Big gypsy wedding or something (heard a lot about it never seen it) wth is that child wearing???????????


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa coughing is distruptive for the other kids in class so they send them home, usually with another excuse like, he was complaining, he was tired and must be worse than he seems etc etc get him in the car and all he does his sulk, wish i didnt have to come home its just a stupid cough. I'd never send him if he was ill, fever etc where the best cure would be to sleep, but you get to know when a cough is just a cough, and when you have work committments etc its really annoying when the school send the lil ones home. 

Off to look 24 :)


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - lovely bump hun! and still not a stretchie in sight! 

new - Dylan likes tea too, whenever i finish a cup he will always grab my cup to see if there is any left in the bottom he can have, I normally leave a teeny mouthful for him :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua is worse than a man... 'go put kettle on mam' or I might get up to walk through to bathroom (back off house through kitchen and pantry etc) and he'll be like, 'oh while you're up be a sport and put the kettle on, I'll have a coffee or whatever Im allowed' lolol Cheeky sod! lol I say this about a lot of things, but to think he has been solely brought up by me, he has A LOT of male traits... just goes to show its in their DNA and not something they learn from each other rofl

24 you have such a lovely neat and tidy bump!


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh and I very rarely drink tea, or any hot drinks, so he expects me to make him one especially lol, its not like I'd be making my own and do him one at same time lol.... I do get my own back though, when I want a filtered water, or vimto etc I send him off to the fridge to refill my glass :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol, I do the same to my DH though!! Only I don't say it like a man... instead I give him my 'adorable' look and ask in a sweet/pathetic voice if he would mind getting me some water. then I'll point to the dog who is sleeping on my feet to show why I can't do it myself :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Thanks wiggler and new!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha new, that is so cute, Joshua is a proper bloke! :haha:

Bleh, gotta take my iron tablet. I don't wanna, who wants to volunteer to take the horrible little pill for me? :haha:


----------



## lisaf

hmm, I always have great iron... not sure I want to take your tablet, sorry!! :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

my iron levels are text book BUT you take 1 of these pains from me for 1 hour and i'll take it lol


----------



## Wiggler

erm, I think I'll just take the pill, I'm sore enough tody :rofl:

OH just did the washing up.. without me nagging him. shocking!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I didn't even think of bargaining!!! Lots of things I'd trade for the pill :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

haha, too late, all gone.


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha Lisa too late!!! i got in there first lol Ive moved to other side of the sofa now see if helps any. Little man just came down again, he cant get to sleep :( Ive given him calpol as he said the coughs were hurting, he probably grazed his throat. he might get that day off school at this rate! Although i checked, no fever, and he burst into dance and said only Bieber fever mam... hmmm not ill then!! lolol


----------



## lisaf

omg, what a cutie, lol!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: you didnt see the dance :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Just weighed myself and I'm still 6lbs under pre-preg weight :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Girls, I had to ask DH to help me get baby's clothes together for washing because I was too overwhelmed... we are ONLY washing the hand-me-downs or the new stuff that is 3month size or smaller.
We have filled our front-loader with 1 load of whites, we have at least 2 more NOT including sheets... and have a full load of darks... I think we even have another load of lights in there between old towels and blankets... 
now SOME of these are hand-me-downs in bigger sizes... but I think I officially have TOO MANY baby clothes :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Heard back from Sears. Basically its corporate policy and the stores must abide by it without exception. Basic apology that I was upset with their policy.
Didn't expect any more, but surely they realize this causes them to lose business??? Just an unfriendly policy in my opinion.


----------



## heyyady

it may be time to donate some clothes, Lisa! :lol:

New- :rofl: the put on the kettle thing had hubby in stitches

24/7- Gorgeous bump! (I think mine was that size at about 3 1/2 months!)


----------



## lisaf

I figure I'll sort it all out, see what I have of each size then ask my mom friend to come over and help me figure out what I'll need, lol! I'll sort the rest into a donate pile and bag it up... I might wait until I see what my kid needs before actually giving it away... in case I end up with a 5 changes of clothes a day kid, lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Hey hope he didnt spit his hot drink out and demand another lolol

Dont think Im going to have an excessive clothing problem. Really tried to curb the need to buy loads pmsl

Im still in some much pain :( coupled with cramps and more BH arghhhhhhhh nearly time for pain killers, then can try and sleep. Joshua only settled about an hour ago too bless him!


----------



## lisaf

sorry about the pain!! :( 

If you find yourself short of clothes, I'd be happy to send you some, lol! :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Hubby really needs to get out of the house. I TOLD him to find plans sometime this week- Well, due to power outages at his work he's off today and making plans. But now I don't want him to go and am feeling really sad and abandoned. and like an ogre for telling him I don't think I'm ok with it. I'm working on making chili for tonight- we've been talking about it all day- and it's not like cooking is easy for me at this point! I have to do it is baby steps ALL DAY. But I can't tell if I'm just being hormonal.


----------



## lisaf

hmmm... wish I could help.. just because we're pregnant and hormonal doesn't mean all our feelings can be disregarded, you know? Typically, if its hormonal for me, I will realize that by taking a break and calming down... taking a shower, having a cup of tea or whatever calms you down etc. hormonal reactions for me are intense and immediate but don't last long.


----------



## heyyady

Sounds like a plan. Tea and hot tub :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks Lisa, im thinking I may have slightly over done it this weekend! I had a similar day planned for tomorrow but Im thinking I wont be able to physically, i wrapped my car round a wall once and didnt walk away from it... this hurts way more!!!

Hey, hormones make us think alsorts hun! Im sure if you tell DH to stay with you he'll love the idea :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Ok, and now I'm crying. definitely hormonal! So, does that mean I suck it up? Or does that mean I'm obviously feeling more needy and NEED him to stay? Arg! Yup. Tea and a hot tub.


----------



## lisaf

lol, well sometimes him staying will make it all better... but you might feel guilty once the hormones let up a bit. Any chance of a compromise? Like him calling you while he's out and checking in and coming back sooner if things aren't better? Having him pick up a special treat for you while he's out? Anything he can do before he leaves that will make you feel cared-for and loved and not so abandoned?

Are you possibly upset because he CAN go out and do stuff and you can't? (you're on bedrest, right?... I forget but I'm assuming with the twins..) If so, can you plan some fun activity that can be brought to you with friends etc?

Definitely try the tea and hottub first :)


new - thats been my excuse for being a lazy-ass for the past few weeks, lol! I'm not in nearly as much pain since I started taking things easier. I have to really listen to my body. Most things can wait or don't have to be done all at once etc...


----------



## molly85

Hey girls was eatting and thought of you guys lol.

We have loads of clothes spent ages goping through them with my mum.
I know the hormones damn they are nasty having them stay home may just wind you up more as they always say the wriong thing.

New I know the exact sort of thing you mean but never made that comparison. I just walk worse now and can lift less


----------



## mummy3

New, my older 3 all have a niggling cough :dohh: Eldest is meant to go back to school tomorrow after spring break so fingers crossed they dont send her home too. Is Joshua managing to sleep now?

Hey :hugs: Hope you feel better.

Lisa, that gift was so cheeky, sorry you're not having much luck with returning things! 

Lol at too much clothes, I'm completely overun with clothes in all sizes:haha:

Hubby doing the evening run to the hospital with Eilidhs milk, with it being weekend one of us has to stay out the NICU with the other kids ( they not allowed in while coughing). She is being weaned off her incubator like the doc said and is now wearing tiny little babygros again:cloud9: With any luck she'll be in a regular crib with blankets tomorrow! Got a pic of her with her eyes open and will get hubby to put it up when he's back.

Wiggler, thats fantastic news that Dylan is doing so well cutting down on the milk, and good on you getting your OH to back you up! I think you're right it wont be long before you've cracked it:thumbup:

24/7, awesome neat bump hun!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies!! Just dropping in for a quick second.

Hey - Feel better, hope that tea and hot bath helped.

Mummy - So happy to hear the Eilidh's doing so well! Can't wait until you can cuddle her at home!

To the rest of my hormonal mommies - Let them hormones flow! We have a great excuse and it makes us feel so much better!

I saw my midwife this week. Miss Anberlin is head down and she better stay that way, she's also dropped down a bit into my pelvis. I was VERY happy when my midwife said she doesn't think I'll go to the end of April. She estimates that I'll go around 38 weeks like I did with my son. I hope she's right because that means I'll be holding my baby girl in a little more than 3 weeks time!


----------



## mummy3

Here's a pic..
 



Attached Files:







eilidh eyes.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lisaf

BrandiCanucks said:


> I was VERY happy when my midwife said she doesn't think I'll go to the end of April. She estimates that I'll go around 38 weeks like I did with my son. I hope she's right because that means *I'll be holding my baby girl in a little more than 3 weeks time*!

:shock: ok... saying stuff like that scares the CRAP out of me... I'm starting to get that panicked 'i'm not ready yet' feeling!!!
You're only a week ahead of me! 


Mummy - what a gorgeous girl!! She's so alert!! :)
and it didn't scare me that you had her already since I know you went early.. somehow that doesn't make my baby's arrival feel any closer like Brandi's projection for arrival time!


UGH, writing thank you notes! I'm glad the people who get the notes don't get to see how stupid I sound saying the same thing to everyone, lol! I'm quite glad I had small showers now! :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

She's so gorgeous!! I just want to eat her up...but I think I'll be nice and stick with my bag of Doritos.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

lisaf said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> I was VERY happy when my midwife said she doesn't think I'll go to the end of April. She estimates that I'll go around 38 weeks like I did with my son. I hope she's right because that means *I'll be holding my baby girl in a little more than 3 weeks time*!
> 
> :shock: ok... saying stuff like that scares the CRAP out of me... I'm starting to get that panicked 'i'm not ready yet' feeling!!!
> You're only a week ahead of me!
> 
> 
> Mummy - what a gorgeous girl!! She's so alert!! :)
> and it didn't scare me that you had her already since I know you went early.. somehow that doesn't make my baby's arrival feel any closer like Brandi's projection for arrival time!
> 
> :Click to expand...

Don't mean to scare ya hun. If it makes you feel any better, I still have 5 weeks and 3 days until the due date.


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- she's so sweet! 

Lisa- I'd write thank-you notes if the list of who gave me what didn't disappear! :lol:

I know what you mean about the panic mode- Part of what hubby and I discussed this evening was the panic and stress we're both feeling. They won't stop labor after 33 weeks. That's in 3 1/2 weeks! :shock: 

The rest of what we discussed was his huffy attitude, the fact that for the last week or so I've been trying to figure out who this selfish prick is that I'm married to, WHY he's acting this way- how lost and frustrated I am just sitting here_ how both of us feel disconnected from each other (We can't even sit on the couch together because it hurts me. There's almost NO physical contact between us these days.) Among a myriad of other things- We're still talking, well, not at the mo, he's in the shower :lol: but I think we're making progress :)


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Heyyady. Hope your talk makes things better. 

Mummy, she's adorable!

I can't believe I'm at 33 weeks tomorrow. This is flying by and I am not ready! I sorted most of my clothes and definitely need more for the first few months. I don't have any newborn sizes, some 0-3, and a good amount of 3-6.


----------



## heyyady

When they're newborns all you need are onsies, gowns, and sleep sacks. Maybe one or two "Outfits" in NB size for visits or the ocasional outing. But seriously- LOTS of onsies! Average that they'll go through 4 a day and consider if you don't have any time to do laundry for a few days!


----------



## lisaf

Ok... here's the thing, lol.. we did 1/3 of the laundry for baby clothes... I have 26 onesies in 3month size (and this does NOT include a whole pile of onesies stacked on my changing table right now for the 'darks' load). That doesn't include the newborn ones where I have about 15 onesies... and 7 of those undershirts that wrap around and have scratch mitts built onto the sleeves...
I have about 7 sleep jammy things...
I think I have over 20 bibs...

I am SOOO overwhelmed.. DH and I were folding and we were bickering a little because he's turning to me to help him fold this stuff, I have no clue what I'm doing either... we have SO much stuff, it took us an hour to fold! :shock: And like I said.. I still have another 2 loads to do... 1 of clothes and at least 1 more of towels and sheets.

I just want to call my friend to come over and help me not be so stressed about it. And also feeling like 'if I can't handle washing and folding clothes, how am I going to handle a freakin baby?!!?'


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - Glad to hear Eilidh is doing so well, and she is soooooo cute! What a gorgeous little lady!


Well that was officially the worst night EVER!! Dylan woke up at 12.30am and wouldn't go back to sleep so OH went in and laid next to him, 20 mins later OH stomped out and told me to get in there, Dylan had thrown a toy at him and he now had a huge bruise on his face :( so I went in and laid next to him, he hogged the bed so I had to lay on the floor which was so uncomfy, I managed 30 mins before my bump started hurting LOADS so OH went back in and I went to sleep, he then woke up again at 3.30am so OH wen back in and he fell asleep quite quuickly, and then he woke up again just after 5.30am and is up for the day. I am soooooo tired, but my bump isn't sore now which is great. He's asking for bokbok again but isn't tantruming :)

What has everyone got planned for today? I'm hoping to get to the canal for a walk with Dylan and I really need a nap at some point, and housework and cooking.

ETA - YAAAAY! he just asked for something to eat and is drinking some water!!! :happydance: Breakfast will be done in 10 mins, hopefully he will eat some!

ETA again! - 5 1/2 forkfuls of breakfast!!!! He's a bit upset and clingy, but still in a much better mood than yesterday :)


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- you inspired me to light a fire under hubby and get the rest of my baby clothes at least sorted through. Kinda :rofl: We went through all the shower gifts and finished bulk sorting the clothes- everything 6-9 month is being put up for later- everything 12 month and up is being stored (Our apartment is seriously tiny and we're having to get REALLY creative for baby space!) And then everything NB and 0-3 will get washed and set up for immediate use... Someone gave me 4 gorgeous baskets, big round ones with handles, that I am using for baby things also- I have stuffies in one, books in another and blankets in a 3rd so far- just not sure where I'm going to put them! Seriously, at this point I'm considering hooks from the ceiling! :lol: 
Hubby was ultra annoying while I was trying to get this done- I would tell him I needed his help, he'd come over to my chair and I'd start telling him what I needed- he's hop on it and complete the first task ie: "throw this away please" and then go sit back down at his damn computer game. I would say to him :I;m not done, I still need you" and his response was "Oh? You need something ELSE?" I'm ready to put a sledge hammer through his monitor! I finally got it through to him that this is one of those things we talked about tonight- this is why I'm so frustrated- I not only usually take care of myself, but my whole family! I am a SAHM and housewife and take pride in that- we both do, it's how we want our family to be- and now I can't do things for them, or take care of my house and I need his help, not his indifference. after that he stayed and tried to help organize, so of course it then took me twice as long! :dohh: Men.


----------



## Wiggler

I need to start washing the baby clothes, I think I'll start doing that later. Still need to get the baby a chest of drawers, but can't afford that til closer to my EDD as there is still loads of baby essentials i need so bubs will be having mine until then :)

Is it bedtime yet? I'm sooooo tired!!!


----------



## 24/7

Washing of bedding and blankets for me today then going to make up the cot for show!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Eek, just wrote a list of what we still need to buy for bubs and its sooo long, luckily we don't need most of it urgently before bubs is born, going to start getting it week by week now and should have the urgent stuff by the middle of next month :)

My pelvis is killing me today, so going to take it easy, hopefully a few paracetamol will help later cos I really want to take Dylan down to the canal.


----------



## 24/7

On my list is.... Crib, matress, bath and bath support, and more clothes!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oh poop, forgot bath support from my list. lol. everyone says they are a waste of money but I loved having one with Dylan :)


----------



## 24/7

I'm getting a sponge one, so in the baby bath he can just lay there without me having to hold him and worry about slipping, and if he doesn't like the bath as he feels all exposed I still have a spare hand etc. xx


----------



## heyyady

I just got the support and skipped the bath- that's what kitchen sinks are for :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: I thought about skipping the baby bath, but our kitchen sink is teeeeeny and we don't have a bath so we had to get one. I had a horrible plastic bath support for Dylan, I'm deffo getting something comfy looking this time :) I wish we did have a big bath, Dylan HATED having baths when he was little and it would have beem so much easier to take a bath together so I could cuddle him and comfort him easier. He's better with water now, he spent an hour this morning playing with some cups in the bathroom sink, he would have stayed in there longer ha we let him, but he flooded the bathroom floor :rofl:

OH pissed me right off earlier, I was telling him about the list i had made of stuff we need for the baby and he looked at it and said "Oh FFS, I guess I can't get my PS3 game now" GRRR!! Men are useless. And what he doesn't realise is that I'm waiting for that game to come down in price so I can get it for his bday.

Oh, that totally reminds me, when I was in town with my friend on Saturday we went into the CUTEST little baby shop ever, it sells designer baby clothes (£40 for a vest and babygrow set!!) and they do Yummy Mummy bags! Now I have seen one in the flesh I want it even more!!


----------



## 24/7

The bath I'm getting is only £9 from MC, as our sink is just too small for baby and the taps are placed for decor, and therefor very awkward for bathing baby. :p 

And I love my YM bag!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I have been trying to persuade OH that it would be an investment to buy the YM bag as I would use it as a handbag after as its bloody gawjus, but nopes, no luck so far, if all else fails I'll just tell him to buy it for Xmas :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hi:

Omg kids!! Who'd have 'um :rofl: OH was giving my back a massage this morning, took a bit of getting comfy with bump lol but wow I actually started to feel human, I could feel the tenseness being released. Then things got a bit carried away, as they do :haha: and right in the middle, both our phones went, his son and mine both wanting to come home from school poorly lolol We just looked at each other are were like, right now??? :haha: Went to school and Joshua didnt want to come home was just his cough (told you!) and I gave him some calpol and the school said if he really wants to stay he can and have a drink on his desk, so he has stayed, but OH's son wasnt missing the opportunity and is home bless him! 

Mummy Eilidh is so gorgeous! She sooo doesnt look prem she is so alert. Awwwww bless her, she is doing so well!

Hey I have a clothing pole I have fixed to the walls near the ceiling to create more clothe storage space for fidget, we also have a tiny house and are being very creative lol It works really well though!

Think I should start washing and sorting things lol I have 3 weeks and 3 days until I am having my induction assessment pmsl I keep saying I have about 8 weeks left when people ask, but ermmmmm I dont do I ha ha


----------



## 24/7

I'm the same new, my next appointment is 36+6, and there is a chance of induction right there and then as all the blood thinners are done with etc, so I have three weeks to have everything ready just in case!! :p 

I had a fab massage last night too, and I slept amazingly afterwards, ahhhhhhhhh!!

Glad Joshua isn't feeling too bad. xx


----------



## Wiggler

You lucky ladies, I would love a massage, but OH won't give me one!!!

Dylans down for a nap now finally, poor little man had a huge crying session before though and was really fighting it. He still doesn't like me much today :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont feel very lucky now lol.. needed a massage after too to reset my back but alas no time for that ha ha

Just reserved Joshua's lego sets on Argos, £80 for 3 lego sets :( lolol Kids are sooooooooooo much cheaper when they are little lol Will order his bike end of the month if I have the money left out of this wage, if not will get it start of next month out of the next wage, simples lol 

Oh dont know what just reminded me, but UK ladies I was in tesco yesterday and noticed they were having some kind of baby event, they were just setting it up, but they had some toys that seemed on offer, nappies & wipes looked like they were going on there, and they had the large tins of powdered milk for £5 it was the only thing priced at the time.


----------



## Wiggler

WOO!! Official complaint made about mr and mrs arseface upstairs and HA are sending someone round soon to measure the window for repair (it'll probably be boarded at the same time as that hasn't been done yet either) :happydance: They are sending diary pages out and told us to keep a record of everything thats happening from NOW, i don't think they care about what happened before :dohh: but after mrs arseface complaining about us daily to them and us only complaining once they still don't see us as the bad guys which is fab! (probably cos mr & mrs arseface have had a HUGE neighbor dispute before)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thats all good news wiggler! make sure you document EVERYTHING now! No matter how petty it may seem, and date and time everything, Keep it as detailed as possible.


----------



## Wiggler

Oh I will!! They have calmed down the banging for now but its even worse that they walk past OH and Dylan and call them c***s, deranged, arseholes... the works. Me and OH don't care about them calling OH stuff, its obviously not nice, but its not that bad, but saying that stuff about a 2 year old is gross. I'm kinda hoping they do start the banging and late night DIY again so we have lots to put in our diary :haha:


----------



## 24/7

YAY WIGGLER!!

And yay for me, my NHS exemption card just arrived, only taken 33 weeks!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Verbal abuse is just as bad hun, honestly! Keep it documented, and make sure OH is accurate about what they say to him of Dylan. Try to remember it word for word, and dont replace words or add them etc 

Lol watching This morning, I think Holly is having BH! Bless her, she very wriggly and keeps rubbing her bump lol.. either baby wriggling around or she is a bit uncomfortable! When is she due?


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay 24! not that you needed it hehe 

Oooohh Holly is not looking very well...


----------



## wild2011

morning again not going to catch up, too tired, had a rough evening cant be arsed to type here so it son last page of journal should u care to nosey :rofl: 

tesco has baby event, i have had flyer thru with prices and details, but my local tesco isnt here :rofl: booooo hooooooooo


----------



## Wiggler

Well, its not hard to forget what they say, its normally just one or two of the vilest words they can think of. 

Yay 24/7!!


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - :hugs: that sounds so scary!! Take it easy hun, lots of rest and make your DH be your man-slave!! :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild you need to start taking it easy hun, seriously! Just do the essentials, everything else will keep for now :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

im doing nothing than that i have too. but its that causing the probs i think, needing 2 hours kip after every hour of walking atm, luckily sienna stays in my room with beebies on and a toy box while i rest up, or id be fluffed.


----------



## new_to_ttc

When is your next MW appt? Listen to your body, and get anything checked thats not quite right :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Grrr I am so furious right now, why the hell can't my OH realise that I spend all day every day around Dylan and I know what calms him down when he goes off on one, OH made Dylan a million times worse so I had to take him out for a walk cos OH refused and now my pelvis is fucked, but NOW OH decides to take him out for a walk. Fucktard! At least he is out of my way for a while, or I would likely breath fire on him!!! Oh and to make it better, where Oh has been such a stupid eejit we now have to have a late lunch, which will push dinner back even later :cry:


----------



## hopefulmama

I'm a bit pissed at the moment. 2 weeks ago I bought another stroller, which was Britax, and its was 500, then spent another 250 on the car seat so, 750 total. Now I get an email stating that Britax is having a promotion that started March 1st ends June 15th, that if you buy this specific type of stroller you get the car seat for free... but the retailer I bought it from knew this, and is participating in the promotion, but never mentioned it and will not return it now. I find this to be unfair, bad service, and just ridiculous. At the retailer I already spent 850 on a stroller, and the same person helped me the 2nd time, and remember me, so you'd think she'd mention it. Very annoyed right now.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh dear! lol Least he out from under your feet now hun!! 

2 hours 10 minutes till I can have pain killers and I hurt :( Ive made enquires with Boots about hiring a Tens machine but its going to take a few days to get one ordered. I was tempted to buy one buts a costly job when I can hire for very little (and either option is going to take a few days)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hopeful that is very annoying and underhand! Is it still packaged? Why wont they return it?


----------



## 24/7

How much is it going to cost from boots new? As I don't want the epi I am thinking about one for the birth....

Sorry to hear the annoying buggy shop hopeful. Can't you take it all back with the reciept, get a refund and then rebuy it? You can do that here. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - thats awful!!

Aww new :hugs: Deffo get your oH to give you another lovely massage next time, but don;t follow it with activities that will ruin the effect 

I'm making a big late lunch now, cold pasta salad for me and Dylan and a hot pasta for OH. I just tried mine and Dylans and its sooo yummy, I made loads of it too so I can have a snack of it when I get peckish again later :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

No its put together, but we still have the box. I am assuming they won't take it back because they don't want to lose money.


----------



## 24/7

What did you put in the pasta salad wiggler? I want one now!! :D:D xx


----------



## 24/7

They wouldn't know you are planning to rebuy it though.... Not sure if you can do it though as its out of the box now. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

The lady on the phone said she couldnt quote me exact prices the lady that deals with it will ring tomorrow but she thinks from memory it was about £20 refundable deposit and £15 hire, you usually pick it up around 36 weeks, and return it 1 month later, but if you have a late labour there is no extra charge you just inform them that baby hasnt come yet and its extended.

hopeful you could always phone the store and see if they will take it return, think of some reason lol

Enjoy your pasta salad hun xxx


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies... and afternoon lol. I'm off for the first time in a few days so maybe I will be able to keep up in between the daily run around but we will see. 31 weeks today! So glad I can say single digit weeks left. Hopefully I only have 7 weeks left but we will see. Hope everyone had a good weekend. Off to go walk for an hour... boring.


----------



## Wiggler

The pasta salad isn't amazing, cos we are cupboard scraping, but it isn't too bad. Its pasta, tinned tomatoes, mayo, sweetcorn, basil and parsley. It would be so yummy with some king prawns and some yummy salad, but we have neither :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

happy 31 weeks hun :) Enjoy your walk, i was tempted to do some earlier but I think im suffering enough rofl


----------



## new_to_ttc

(and you isnt allowed king prawns! lol)


----------



## Wiggler

happy 31 weeks lucky, enjoy your walk!! x x x


----------



## Wiggler

I am if they are hot :) mmm, prawns...


----------



## new_to_ttc

thought prawns was a no go??


----------



## hopefulmama

New and 24- So I bought it with an AMEX CC and since its a certain type of Amex, the store MUST return the merchandise regardless or they would be against terms with them, so I called store and they said they knew nothing of what I was talking about, So now Amex is going to refund my card the $250 for the car seat if the store refuses to return and they will take it up with the store for going against their terms of contract with the CC company.


----------



## Wiggler

Prawns are fine as long as you make sure they are cooked properly. Damn it, I want prawns now!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Hopeful great!! Hope the store co-operates to save all the hassle, but at least you wont be out of pocket :)

Sorry wiggler, i'll sshhh about them now, i dont do fish in any shape or form, I just thought it was a no go lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya i hope they do too, just to avoid drama and paperwork. But either way at least i'll get the money back.


----------



## Wiggler

Well, our late lunch/early dinner went well... not :dohh: Dylan screamed the whole time and kicked me lots, he didn't try any either, I hope he tries some dinner later. Just as long as he sleeps better tonight, I can't deal with another night like that and another day like today, he is soooo tired and grumpy!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hope OH wasnt spoiling him while they were out! Hope he has a better evening for you hun xx


----------



## Wiggler

Nopes, OH wasn't spoiling him, we are skint so no money to buy him junk food :rofl: He is just in a foul mood where he is so tired. Hopefully he will sleep well tonight, he really needs a good long kip :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww maybe he'll sleep well tonight, hope so xxx


----------



## Wiggler

He won't stop crying and screaming :cry: This is too hard :(


----------



## 24/7

Be strong wiggler, he knows that usually you would back down with the milk, but you have to tough it out and it will all be worth it in the end. :hugs: You are the mum, and you make the rules and he will learn, he is just choosing not to at the moment. Don't give up. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Its just so hard seeing him upset :cry: I am staying strong though as I know we will be over the worst soon, and today, although its hard is far easier than yesterday. OH has just got him quiet, he is watching postman pat :)


----------



## 24/7

See, you can do it, Dylan is just pushing any buttons he can to get his own way, keep it up and it will all be worth it. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

He has done nothing but scream and hit us all day :cry: I can't bloody cope with this. The dicks upstair are probably having a right field day on the phone to SS :cry: :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler, stay strong hun, as you know you'll be over the worst soon :hugs: Take out your mind what them upstairs are thinking, you have to do this for Dylan and thats that xxx


----------



## Wiggler

He is quiet again now and I've had a good cry and feel a bit better now. Its so hard not to give in, but I know the only reason he is so bad today is cos he hasn't slept well. I just wish he wouldn't hit and kick all the time, thats worse than the screaming, and no matter how much I tell him off for it he still does it :(


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- this is going to be an odd analogy, but its just like dealing with an addict. They have erratic mood swings, lash out at the people trying to help them, cry and scream etc. BUT after a couple days when they start to adjust the lashing out gets better and the tantrums and crazy episodes become less and less. They think they need it to survive and don't like being told no, but at the end of the day you as the caregiver know what is best.. I mean if he was 16 yrs old and instead of milk, he was fiend for coke or heroin would you give in cause you hate seeing him upset? You know what i mean?


----------



## 24/7

Keep at it Wiggler!! If I were your neighbour I would want the end result of this.... PEACE!! So they will have to lump it for a few days and then it will all be worth it. xx


----------



## Wiggler

i know what you mean hopeful, I won't give in, I know this is best for him and he has eaten more today and yesterday than he has the whole of last week, which is great! :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Yep positive results get positive reinforcement! What are things he likes to do or eat that he rarely gets?


----------



## MilosMommy7

afternoon ladies. last night me and OH had sex for the first time in 4 weeks! rather than just the weekly bj i'd give him. lmao. i guess it wasnt TOO bad. but i told him it was probably the last time since. 
today i went for my biophysical and NST. the BPP she got 6/8 this time. she scored a 0/2 on breathing. she was fairly active at first. gave some swift kicks and was waving her hand at us. then after that i went to another room for my NST. and she had stopped moving by that time. so i only had about 3 movements from her in the beginning of the test. they tried buzzing her twice to wake her up but it didnt work. so they started to get nervous and kept losing her HB. but finally after 40 minutes they gave me a back of ritz bits peanut butter crackers. after about 5 or 10 minutes she started moving around. so that was a close one. i was really hoping she'd start moving and not have to send me to the hospital for longer monitoring. my next NST is being done on thursday at the specialists before my growth scan. and then a check up with my OB on friday morning. i hope everything looks good on thursday.


----------



## Wiggler

Haha 24/7, I'm looking forward to the day when there is no screaming and crying for bokbok :)


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - he likes chocolate buttons, but we don;t give them to him anymore, he throws the biggest tantrum ever when he has eaten them all :dohh: He is such a high maintenence little boy :haha:


----------



## 24/7

How about a new big boy cup for Dylan? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Thomas-Tank-...by_BabyFeedingUtensils_EH&hash=item5889f37c6e


----------



## new_to_ttc

Milos glad she started moving eventually, little madam lol I dont know what the other tests are for but I hope them results are ok :)

You'll get there wiggler, and you'll be a happier 3 for it :)


----------



## hopefulmama

I know you mentioned he has problems with his speech, one of my cousins son had the same issue, had delayed speech which didnt start to develop till he was 5ish, had erratic behavior, very mood etc... have you had him tested for his hearing or reasons behind the speech issues, it may all be linked together.


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - the BPP (biophysical) is to watch her movements and reactions. they check my amniotic fluid, the blood flow, if she's practicing breathing (which she wasnt), majority of the time he watches her heart pump.


----------



## Wiggler

Wow thats fab!! they some like that round here, I'll have to take him to the shop and let him pick one :)

OH has just taken him to the park to play for a while. He really perked up when he heard the words park and silde :rofl: I can see where i will be spending most of my time now! I'm getting him his own little slide for the garden soon, he will love it and it will be great for when bubs is little and I don't feel up for going to the park. Also getting him some play sand and some other garden bits so hopefully he will like playing in the garden a bit more :)


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful, the speech issues are because his eating is very behind (I was actually shocked to learn that speech and eating are linked), he might be having speech therapy soon though, and his bad behaviour is because we were stupid and gave into him to keep the dicks upstairs happy. Lesson learnt there!! But we are using the discipline we wanted to now and he is just trying to test to see how far he can push. His hearing is fine luckily, we did have that tested lately, and he can hear better than me :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

thats great! Yea it turned out that with my cousins son, it was hearing and they never knew till he was like 3 1/2 or 4. Thats why i asked.


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler- Hope you get to relax for a bit while they're at the park.


----------



## lisaf

I was able to catch up this morning with you all! Yay!!!

hopeful- glad Amex is sorting you out... I REALLY hate short-sighted customer service choices... a store could lose a lot more than $250 from you as a customer by pissing you off! One reason I love Nordstrom so much is for their amazing return policy!

Wiggler- glad you're doing the diary thing! I just thought of something funny though... strange how they bang on your ceiling all day long, yet when you supposedly leave Dylan alone at night and he cries, there's never any banging at night :rofl:
I seriously wonder what is wrong with some people!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Milos I assume they were happy with 6/8 then hun. she'll do more over the next few weeks :)

Hi Lisa :) Glad you managed to catch up today lol

10 minutes and its katate time, then I get to spend the evening on a hard chair, oh because thats going to be sooooooooooo comfortable!! lolol actually it might actually be more comfortable than the sofa, but not for a great length of time lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- How long did it take you with your last pregnancy to get back to pre baby bod? I know you are also younger than me and were young when you gave birth to your son so its not exactly the same.


----------



## heyyady

New- take a cushion with you!
Hopeful- I can't believe stores like that- whatever happened to customer service?!?
Wiggler- I bought the fisher price slide for my kids when they were little- best money ever spent! When we move somewhere with a yard it will be the first purchase for the girls!
Wild- PLEASE take it easy, love! Any way the husband can do the school run and or the parents night? You really shouldn't be out!


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Well Dylans fun at the park didn't last long, he hit OH, oh warned him if he did it again they would be coming home, he hit OH again and now they are home. I'm so proud of OH for sticking to it! 

Just had a look through the new free films on BT Vision... they have The Never Ending Story!!!! I used to watch it all the time when I was little, OH and Dylan are watching it now, Dylan still doesn't like me much and SCREAMED when I sat next to them so I am hiding away in the bedroom as Dylan quietened down as soon as I left the room, he really doesn't like the fact I have taken the milkies away. I'm going to find some super fun things for him to do tomorrow though so I can be in his good books again :haha: I'm thinking fun at the park, a walk around the green looking for daisies and then a trip to the railway line to see some trains, that should put me right back into his good books :)


----------



## heyyady

OMG- Hubby just made me fried potatoes, over medium eggs and corned beef hash that is to DIE for! :happydance: Happy tummy :happydance: happy wifey :happydance: happy babies!


----------



## hopefulmama

hey- your DH in a better mood today?


----------



## hopefulmama

Well that answered my question! that sounds good!


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy - you are a very lucky lady!! That sounds amazing! Mmm yum!

Talking to my friend on saturday we was talking about weight loss after bubs is born and she reminded me that I was back in my pre-preg size 10 jeans 4 days after dylan was born. Now if I could magically be a size 10 again 4 days after this one is born I will be a very happy lady, but I don't mind working for it either, just the magic bit is the better option :)


----------



## 24/7

I hope the be back in my old clothes ASAP, but given my microscopic bump and the fact any weight I have gained will probably just fill out clothes that were too big before, it shouldnt be too difficult, just the inevitable baby tummy to deflate. xx


----------



## lisaf

grrr, lol.. food topic came up, now I need a snack!


----------



## 24/7

FOOD!! :D For dinner we have chicken with leeks and bacon, mashed potato and broccoli.... Only one small problem - OH is going to be late. :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - I call dibs on your OH's share!! :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Well he has 20 minutes and its yours!! :D stupid job!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I've scoffed all the pasta salad already, I think bubs is having another growth spurt because I can't stop eating!


----------



## 24/7

Sorry Wiggler, he is on his way!! :p Not that is sounds like you need any food now!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

noooo :cry: :haha:

I'm still starving though!! This baby looooooves food :)


----------



## 24/7

This baby like little snacks, but not dinners so much. :p I feel too full after meals and its yuck!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, I'm going to have one fussy but cheap to feed child and one who's going to almost vacuum up their food and cost an arm and a leg :rofl:

If I'm not having a day like today I don't like feeling full, its horrible, but i don't like the feeling of being full normally anyway, just nicely satisfied, but days like today I just don;t feel full, my stomach is on feed me mode


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- I get like that constantly- But it's much better since I've doubled up on my protein in the last few weeks- (trying to bulk up these babies!)


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I'll have to find some yummy protein to eat :)

Well.. I'm shocked. No bedtime battle, he got up and started kicking the door a few times, but I quickly put him back in bed each time and now i think he is asleep, there was no tears, no screaming, no hitting, I even got a goodnight kiss :happydance:
Fingers crossed he sleeps better than last night!


----------



## 24/7

How about some of these for Dylan wiggler? You could then buy smoothie/fruit juice and trick him into having fruit, but he will think its a treat. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kitchen-Craft-Kitchencraft-Lolly-Maker/dp/B001RN5MQQ/ref=pd_sim_kh_8 xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I'm planning on getting some of those in the next month or so, Dylan LOVES ice lollies, and we can have great fun making up different flavoured ones!


----------



## 24/7

I'm just about to have an apple and raspberry one!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Wow, BnB is sooo slow tonight. I hope the server upgrade doesn't take too much longer :(

Still no noise from Dylans room, I think it's safe to assume he is fast asleep :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Evening ladies!

:cry: my back hurts and with intermitant BH its really really not good :( Im thinking fidget is lying back to back, although the pain is very much 1 sided so not sure. I do know this pain + BH is not bareable together on paracetamol lol

As for pre-pregnancy clothing, Im hoping never ever to need mine lol Im hoping when fidget comes along nothing at all fits and I need to go shopping lol


----------



## 24/7

Need your tens new!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

NEED decent pain relief! Hows your tummy hun xxxx


----------



## luckyme225

hopeful- It took a few months to lose most of the weight. My body didn't look the same as before though and I had loose skin and stretch marks for awhile. By one year mark my body was looking good and by 2 years my body was like I hadn't had a baby before.

New- hope your back feels better.


----------



## 24/7

It's been painful on and off, but getting better slowly thanks new!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya Lucky :) Enjoying your time off work?

24, hope you're feeling a lot better quickly! Are you able to take something for the pain? :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Yes, I made some white chocolate chip cookies with heath bits in it. Getting ready to make chicken enchiladas for dinner.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- did you wear a wrap or band last time after birth?


----------



## luckyme225

No, I didn't use one last time. I was actually just logging on real quick to let you know i got my small belly bandit today. Same as with the Kourtney it only measured 33 inches. I don't know how the F they except someone who is 37 inches around to squeeze into that. Guess I will be ordering the medium tonight. I'm going to have my husband try on the small to see how it fits on him since he's fit/slender. The bamboo though is incredibly soft yet structured. I can tell it will be comfortable enough to wear 24/7. I'd feel good about wearing it right away after a c-section.

Edit- So my husband tried it on and had to pull really hard to get it almost all the way around. He said it felt good on his back and offered lots of support, I told him to back off until I'm done with it lol.


----------



## mummy3

I've read everything but my brain is fried sorry.

New:hugs: Sorry you feel so sore, can you get stronger meds from the doc? Lol at you and OH getting school calls at the same time

Wiggler, sounds like Dylan is coming on leaps and bounds, awww at the goodnight kiss:cloud9: Hope the complaint about the neighbours works for you.

Lucky, happy 31 weeks:happydance:

Hey, glad you and your DH are sorting through things, how are the twins doing?

24/7 your dinners always sound amazing!

Hopeful, I really don't think you need to worry too much about weightloss after birth, your a fit and active person with a very healthy diet. You're going to breastfeed right? You will probably find yourself losing alot more than you anticipate. I'm 11 days postpartum now and in a size 2, my waist is around 26in atm. I have done nothing extra to lose, between pumping and runing around with 3 other kids:haha: A tip when feeding though is to drink a hell of a lot of water and eat at least 2000 calories, eating less can keep the weight on you:flower:

Eilidh hit 4lb today:happydance: She's now in the crib and its great, although they still wont let me touch her outwith the 3 hourly feeding times, so frustrating:growlmad: The only thing keeping her in now is she isn't able to feed enough without the nose tube but they wont let me demand feed so its going in circles. She's gaining weight and maintaining temp now! The doc said I could feed as and when and he said they would push her with the nipple but the nurse kept refusing. I really hope none of you end up with a baby in the NICU:hugs:

Yeah she gets alert around feeding times and when she poops lol, but I just have to sit next to her and watch her when she's like that instead of trying to interact with her:nope:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I've been contracting steadily for about two hours now. They're not horribly painful, but they are tight and crampy. I'm really hoping they stop because I have a hockey game to go to in two days. As much as I want to hold her, she needs to stay in there for another two weeks at least. Someone send me NO CONTRACTION vibes.


----------



## lisaf

sending vibes now! Drink water and relax... thats all I know to do, lol.


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- yay for 4lbs and crib!!! So happy she's doing well.

Brandi- Start guzzling water and lay on your left side, it should help settle them down.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They're still coming, but not as frequently. I'm sure this is false labour. The same thing happened with my son and he was born 2 weeks later.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

As long as she stays put until April 6th, I'm golden. She can come anytime after that.


----------



## heyyady

Brandi- No contraction vibes coming your way!!!
Mummy- Yeah! Now, slap the nurse and do what the Dr says :)

Got a call today from my former best friend. We never fought, just drifted apart- but it was nice to chat. She says he's coming to visit on Saturday- I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I've heard this before...


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping in to say hi! Hope all is well.


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - Great news about Eilidh reaching 4lbs and being in the crib, I hope its not too long until you can cuddle her all you want and feed on demand. GRRR at them horrible nurses!! :hugs:

Brandi - sending lots of no contraction vibes!!

heyy - I hope your friend visits and doesn;t let you down.

Dylan slept LOADS better last night, straight to sleep at 7pm, woke up at about midnight then woke up again for the day at 4am (not too happy about the 4am wake up, but him and OH are snuggled on the sofa watching a film) I went to bed at 8.30pm and got up at 4.20am and feel so much better now I have caught up on some sleep. Hopefully now Dylan is more rested he will have a better day than yesterday.


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- what happens if you don't put him down til 8:30 or so? will he sleep later?


----------



## Wiggler

Haha I wish, very very occasionally he will sleep a little bit longer, but he will normally be up at the same time. :dohh: He has always been an early riser though so i don't mind too much. and luckily he doesn't wake at 4am every day now, its been getting closer to 5.30-6am :)


----------



## Inge

morning :thumbup: Midwife at 10:20 for my 34wk app. Im so tired cos I couldnt get comfy in the night and baby was extra wriggly. Then I needed to pee all night and when I came back in OH had stolen my side of the bed:growlmad:
Been having stomach cramps on and off since yesterday which have been uncomfortable and have them again this morning and when I had my morning wash before taking the urine sample there was a little darkish blood (only a tiny amount) so will have to speak to midwife about that:nope:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: try to take it easy hun!

The weather is absolutely gorgeous today, I can't wait to go out later, OH is at the council at the moment, so have to wait for him to get back then have lunch then off exploring we go!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies! I just got back from seeing my MW, although wasnt a scheduled appt lol I went to see the nurse, who wasnt sure what procedure was at this stage in pregnancy so sent me to see a doctor, who'd prefer my MW to make the final call and so she came through and took me to her office instead lol I wanted the tests done to make sure the tablets had worked, so I would have the results in time for 14th April, and if they were positive I could have more antibitoics if needed be! However, my MW is urging me not to have them done as too many tests down there can cause other infections and may disturb things, and she said the hospital will still want to do their tests on the 6th no matter what, and with having a cervical assessment on the 14th aswell she said she really didnt want me to have another today. Apparently there is less than 2% chance the antibiotics dont work, and as I have had 2 lots then she said it would be extrememly unlucky of me to be in that 2% for both lots. I dont feel totally reassured, but she said she can rush my results and it'll all be ok, and I do trust her so 2 more weeks to wait for the test! 

My back doesnt feel as bad today, but its only the start of the day rofl I didnt sleep very well, was totally uncomfortable. Going to get some breakfast now then settle down to JK on +1 lol.... got to keep my routine even if it is an hour behind rofl Oh washing machine just finished, will hang out the laundry first, get it all dry. Need to pack for my parents today we setting off tomorrow :)

Mummy its great news to hear Eilidh is doing so well, damm those nurses though, especially if it totally contradicts the doctrs instructions. She may take fromt he nipple better if she was allowed to demand feed! She is coming on in leaps and bounds though so wont be long now you'll see xxxx

Wiggler has Dylan had breakfast? How did it go?

Hope all is going well at the MW Inge! :hugs: try not to worry xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Glad yoru appointment went well hun and glad your back is feeling better :)

Dylan had 7 spoonfuls of his coco pops and a yogurt (treat) after. He had a huge meltdown though when we wouldn't give him more yogurt, and has spent most of the morning since 5am crying and screaming. he is sooooo tired and I think he has a cold too. OH is trying to get him to sleep seeing as OH has the magic touch, I tried to lay on the sofa with him and was slapped until I moved :( He has been showing a bit of interest in his toys again today though so hopefully won't be too long until our happy little man is back. 

Great news!!!!!!!! the council have moved us up to band C!!!! they are going to talk to the HA about possibly moving us up to band B, but I think its quite unlikely unless the whole thing with the neighbors gets a load worse. Either way though, we have just halved our time bidding!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Morning ladies i tried to catch up but only got half so sorry if i missed anything x
Gotta get ready & tidy up to go pick Jacs up from Nursery as we're going out for a pub lunch with work friends as it's my last shift tomorrow!
Am thinking of blowing up my gym/birthing ball tonight & catching up on this is Essex tonight might be more comfy :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh brilliant news wiggler!!!! Here's hoping they move you another band :) Finally things are starting to look up!! And well done to Dylan too, he is eating a lot better already!! he will get used to the routine hun, eat well, get a yoghurt/treat and he'll keep eating well to get more of the nice treats :)

Arghh need to get stuff done lol JK is on, breakfast isnt made, laundry is still in machine, whits still in the sink soaking so no dishes washed yet ha ha Need to go collect troubles b'day presents from argos, need electric, need to wake up and start pmsl


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya wud, oh how lovely to be going out, my work just nagged to make sure my paperwork was up to date pmsl 

Do you think a birthing ball would help my back? Grasping at straws lol 

Oh adverts.... will go do breakfast now lol


----------



## Wiggler

yea I'm actually shocked at how well he is eating, last time we tried this he refused food for 5 whole days before we gave in and the bokbok came back. I think its just bad timing at the moment with him having a cold, but we are on day 3 now and no point giving in after all this hard work!

Tut tut new, lots to do and its already 10.40am. I'm so dissapointed :rofl: I can't talk really, I'm still in my jammies and have no plans to get dressed or do anything really until after Dylans nap (if he has one)


----------



## new_to_ttc

It might help that he is feeling a bit crappy hun, means he being weaned off his bokbok at his worse, and in all honesty he is coping not bad, so when he is starting to feel better it'll be easier on him to accept rather than be feeling ok, go through tantrums, then get a cold and really need comfort and you'd have to go through it again. 

Im dressed  lol and put the washing machine on but thats all I achieved lol Missed the adverts then, so still no breakfast I had a notification which distracted me lol Think I may just pause it and sort out the bits in the kitchen and get the whites in the washer so it can all dry in the sun. Joshua is in school an extra hour today so I have a bit longer to get everything done lol


----------



## Wiggler

Got to remember to buy some orange juice later, poor little man is consipated, I don't think thats helping his mood either. I have decided that OH is the sleep fairy, less than 30 seconds after my last post OH ran in and told me dylan is asleep! We are now hiding in the bedroom until he wakes up, I don't want to risk waking him up when he needs this nap so much. 

Bubs is being a fidget bum again today. hehe, I love feeling him/her moving about and kicking me.


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww.. hope he gets a good sleep :)


----------



## 24/7

Hiiiii and byeeeeee.... Off out to meet a friend for lunch, just minus the lunch for me!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiiiiiii... why you skipping the lunch bit? lol


----------



## Wiggler

:( he just woke up, he normally has a nice long nap when he hasn't slept well. poor little guy. OH is trying to work the magic again. :haha:

Hmm, suppose I better get dressed as it doesn't sound like Dylan will be going back to sleep. Going to get OH to take Dylan shopping so I can get some housework done. I found a box for Dylans books to live in temporarily as his bookcase is hidden behind the sofa until the window is fixed so got to move them, clear up the toys, tidy the kitchen, put some washing and drying on and hoover and dust. Yawn, being an adult is so dull at times :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

This sunshine is highlighting all the dusting I need to do pmsl I dont like dusting it makes me sneeze ha ha ha ha I do want to give this place a damm good clean today (after JK lol) then when I come back from my mums at weekend it'll all be lovely :)


----------



## Wiggler

Woo, saved from getting dressed, OH really does have magical powers!! :haha:

I get so bored doing housework, but I love it when everything is all tidy and neat and dust free and smelling of pledge.


----------



## new_to_ttc

urgh hate that smell lol quite often dry dust or use dusting wipes lol I suppose I should make a start lol


----------



## Inge

went to midwifes and everything is great :thumbup: Im getting so excited cos its getting closer and closer to my baby being born :happydance: Midwife showed us around the birthing unit. Because its only a small unit they have on average 1 birth a day and sometimes not even that and they have 3 lovely rooms. The main room has the birthing pool and its lovely :cloud9: I really want to give the water a go maybe not for the actual birth but for some of the labour as water helps me relax. OH enjoyed getting to see the unit as its the first time either of us have seen it. They have a small cosy room for if you need to stay in over night and I wouldnt mind staying in as the room is lovely. OH gone to work now so Im going to look at the extra bits I need for my hospital bag online :thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww Inge glad the appt went so well (eekkk reminds me I MUST find out where I am having this baby ha ha). What did she say about the blood hun? 

Ok JK finished, Im running out of excuses pmsl.... :cry: anyone want to help me tidy up?


----------



## Wiggler

Inge - glad the appointment went well hun, your birthing unit sounds lovely :)

I'm sooooo hungry, going to have to make myself a nice big snack when Oh and Dylan go out. not sure what I want though, but brocolli and cheese sauce sounds yummy, and we are having that with dinner too so may as well make it up while they are out :)


----------



## Inge

That I just need to rest and not stress out too much. Iv had a bit of stress lately from my mum and yesterday it got very stressy so I think thats why iv been suffering this past 2 days. So im chilling out today and not worrying about anything :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Morning ladies!! Thanks for the No Contraction vibes. I think they worked! Miss Anberlin is still stuck and I plan to keep her that way for the next 15 days at least. Holy crap! 15 days to full-term!!

Off to take my daughter to daycare and my son to playgroup!! Have a great day!


----------



## Wiggler

Have a nice day brandi!

The glazier has just been and we are getting a new window next week!! the glass is still pretty sturdy so doesn't need boarding at all which is great as the room would be sooo dark otherwise. Today is turning out to be pretty damn good, Dylan didn't even wake up when OH moved the sofa for the glazier to measure the window! :happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- so are you keeping the small then?


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I am sooooooooooo glad I just took a tidy break then lolol :rofl:

watching Loose Women, with Geraldine McQueen as guest :rofl: 

LW: So geraldine what do you think of dieting

GM: well you are what you eat aren't you, I'm a twix what are you?

:rofl: You quite possibly had to be there lol but I am crying laughing lololol


----------



## Inge

I think I should be getting up to make a sandwich soon. Cant be bothered to move though :haha: Its going to be a chicken and cheese toastie and later wer having five cheese ravioli and watching tv in bed. 
On the topic of tidying... why do men wait til after youv cleaned to make a mess? I vaccuumed the room and as soon as Id done OH started to cut his fingernails :dohh: I might get him a little dustbuster so I can hoover around him quickly:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol men are just men, those 3 letters create a complete answer lol 

Oops I put a potato in the microwave for lunch rofl.. think erm it will be very ready by now brbr... thankies lololol


----------



## Inge

2 cheese and chicken toasties :cloud9: hope you didnt ruin the jacket potato New :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful - yeah I'll keep the small because I imagine i'll be in it soon after the medium if it works :thumbup:

Yay for second to the last box!!! If only that meant I was 2 weeks away.


----------



## new_to_ttc

The potato was ok lol Just hadnt been turned pmsl oops! Enjoy your toastie :)

Not too much more than 2 weeks to go Lucky hun :)


----------



## 24/7

No lunch for me as no GF options, zzz!! Home now and have has a snack and all is well!! : D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I see, hope you had a nice afternoon all the same hun :)


----------



## 24/7

Very nice. :D Although I realise now since being pregnant I have no interest in other peoples babies, especially girl one. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol how weird! Once yours is here, any pregnant friends you have you'll kinda not be fussed about their progress lol That sounds harsh but its like, yeah yeah its not that bad get over it lol


----------



## 24/7

Hahaha, very true!! :D All about our own babies now!! :D xx


----------



## meow951

So tired!

Extreme nesting but not in the house, in the garden. For some reason it is imperative the garden is perfect. I ended up hysterical yesterday (to be fair i was stressed so this tipped me over the edge :haha: ) over DH edging the flower bed and totally messing it up. It looked awful but i managed to sort it.

DH just laughs at me and says how crazy i am at the moment. I feel terrible, trying to be a sane human being!


----------



## hopefulmama

I dont know if this counts but all I want to do is bake. So i went to the store this morning to buy stuff to make amish peanut butter creme pie... i am going nuts for baking, my husband is loving it though, but soon his waist line won't. I suggested he go to the gym this AM because i won't tolerate flab on him, and thats what happens if he starts slacking. I don't think he like the tables turned because normally he's always been the one trying to make me watch what i eat and to suggest the gym if i'm getting a bit lazy. Was rather funny.


----------



## meow951

I want to bake too hopeful. I can't make cakes to save my life but i have a huge urge to make fairy cakes and easter nests!

I did read somewhere on here about a lady who started getting up in the middle of the night to make lemon meringue pies :haha:

I liked the part where you won't tolerate flab on him :haha: My hubby can eat anything he likes and never puts on any weight, it's so unfair!


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I wish my DH listened... he hates how he looks and I worry about his health, but does he want to make any changes to his eating habits? NOPE!
Poor guy got spoiled by a great metabolism in his teens/early 20s...


----------



## 24/7

Chilli and rice cooking away now, yum!! :D And very excited as I found some GF potato wedges in Tesco earlier, so planning a dinner around them for tomorrow!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

My OH can eat like a pig and not put on any weight, he is so lean, I am very jealous!!!

I thought I would pop on here to save my sanity, Dylan has been a bit better this afternoon, we took him to the park and he had a nice run around, then we came back, played with his toys and then things went bad. his cold has developed into a serious case of lazyitis, he screamed cos I refused to pass him his drink that was by his feet :dohh: then cos I wouldn't pick up his train that fell over that was by his hand :haha: He has calmed down now, thankfully. All in all though today has been a million times better than yesterday (apart from the violence, thats been worse :cry:) even though he refused lunch again.

I hope OH doesn't take too long making dinner, I'm starving!!!!


----------



## luckyme225

I'm in a baking mood too. I've made a few dozen cookies over the last couple days. I think it's a mixture of craving cookies and wanting to keep busy.


----------



## new_to_ttc

hiya all! Quick catch up before i go out AGAIN wow Tuesdays are hetic pmsl

I have absolutely no nesting urges here, my head says ffs woman get up and tidy but my body just says ffs head have you tried houseowrk while pregnant and in pain.. no.. so shut up... wow my head and body talk a lot, should go back on the blue pills lol.. anyways.. no nesting here lol Although did sort out all the clothes, stuff I promise not to get back into after fidget comes, all Joshuas stuff, half new, he has shot out of in the last few weeks and bagged it all up in charity bags. My ironing basket is now soo small I may even tackle that when i get back from my mums, its been so big Ive been putting it off lol 

I love baking, I make amazing cakes lol (wooshhh goes the big head lol) but they are delish pmsl cant say Ive had any urges to bake those even lol.. maybe Ive got the total opposite to nesting ha ha ha

Wiggler glad Dylan has been a little better. Sounds like his man genes are kicking in though :rofl: Hope he eats dinner (tea) for you tonight hun!

Righty-o time for Joshua to get washed and dressed for karate! Catch you laters xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Yea DH doesnt put on weight at all, he can eat whatever he feels like and drink as much as he wants and not get any bloat or gain weight.. it is SO UNFAIR, but i know how much he cares about aesthetics and his body and is somewhat metro, so i like to bust his balls about it. Gotta get my kicks somewhere.


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan only had one mouthful of dinner, but he has drank a lot more than normal today which is great. He barely asked for bokbok apart from when he was tired and just before we put him to bed a few mins ago :happydance: OH is back at work tomorrow so hopefully the improvements will continue!

Seems like Dylan has gone straight to sleep, we haven't even had to go in to stop him banging against the door and walls! Yippee!!!! Hopefully he will sleep through the night :)

I've been thinking about bubs coming home outfits and decided just to put bubs in a cute vest and babygrow, cardi (depending on the weather) and thin hat. Dylan wore a cute little outfit, but thats far too much effort to get on and off, babygrows and vests are so convenient and super cute too :)


----------



## mummy3

lol Wiggler does sound like man genes:haha: So glad he's doing so well, have the neighbours been less obnoxious?

New, you really do go everywhere on a tuesday! Good luck for 2 weeks time. If you don't want to eat them awesome cakes please send em this way..

Hopeful, whats a metro man?

Inge, sorry to hear about the bleeding but glad that everything is ok:hugs: How you feeling now hun?

24/7 thats a shame they didn't have anything you could have for lunch on the menu, glad you had fun though.

Brandi, ooh you thin only a couple more weeks? Exciting!

I'm not at NICU today, woke up in the night feeling very nauseous and been sick a couple times since, also have a temp so stuck here till it passes:dohh:

DH took the other kids to the paed, eldest has an ear infection and asthma, boy has a problem with his urethra opening and Anja has sinus infection, so all 3 on antibiotics now and 2 have an inhaler:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

aww hun, want me to find whoever has been spreading the nasty germs and sit on them, I assure you they won't be doing it again after :haha: Sorry you and your kiddies are poorly hun, i hope you all feel better soon so you can visit your princess :hugs:

We haven't seen the neighbors, and they haven't been banging which is great, but they stomp around a lot upstairs, miserable gits :haha: But I guarantee they are planning more ways to get us evicted though after 3 days of Dylan screaming :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- hope your LO's feel better soon!

I made myself do 15 minutes of lower body pilates on top on my 1 hour walk today. My legs would hurt with every leg lift, I feel so out of shape! Had an orange strawberry smoothie to make myself feel better though :)


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: yes please get the germ maker!

I cant get over how awful those neighbours are, they gotta be after something or just be not right in the head:wacko:

Hubby at NICU now, Eilidh put on 80g last night :shock: she's 4lb 3oz now! Apparently she has something called a locked jaw and is getting massages, first I heard of it:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

hehe mummy, I think they are not right in the head, but lets not forget she has never had custody of her little brat and he has no experience with kids, when their new little brat pops out they are in for all sorts of fun, and due to the poor soundproofing I get a front row seat to listen to their meltdowns and shall be very happy to pass on the news of their breakdowns to everyone in this thread :rofl:

Bless, Eilidh is getting so big!!! Locked jaw sounds sore, but I bet she is loving them massages!


----------



## lisaf

I'm hoping you'll have moved far far away before their kid reaches the meltdown stage! :) She won't really 'get it' until her kid is actually a toddler who can run, stamp etc... all babies cry, you know?

This is all assuming she doesn't flip out and do something that causes her to lose custody of this kid!


----------



## Wiggler

Well, with how well everything went with the council today hopefully it won;t be long until we have somewhere else to live, we have just cut the waiting time down from 10+ yrs to 5 years :)


----------



## lisaf

I still can't wrap my head around all this housing stuff you guys have, lol!!! Its probably as confusing to us as the American health insurance issues are to you guys :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- metrosexual.. like cares about his hair, fashion body etc but isnt gay. 

So i have discovered my new favorite snack... graham crackers with nutella and banana slices. SO good. 

Lucky- forget it with pilates right now. My legs are always so cramped up, so the minute i flex them or utilize muscle for pilates they cramp up worse and i'm screwed for awhile and my hips get sooo sore after. Well its only right side of my hip and right leg that does the cramping. IDK why its only the right side, asked dr and she said sometimes body just favors one side than other. Since I can't do the pilates well i just walk every morning for like 45 minutes and control my portion sizes. Also I eat a lot of special k to help curb cravings for shitty stuff, or to fill me up if a meal doesn't. :(


----------



## Wiggler

hehe Lisa, American health insurance is so confusing! I read posts about it and by the time I have finished reading my brain hurts :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Uk ladies- I am even lost with your housing stuff, i lived there throughout my childhood and moved back but i always lived in a flat my family owned, and its vacant most of the time aside from when we travel to London and stay there. I never knew it was such a mess and so difficult to understand. I mean i have a condo association i deal with here, but it's just for my building and i pay them maintenance fees every 3 months. thats about it.


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- I really think i will have to give it up this week. It hurts so much trying to do circles with my legs on the floor. Pretty sure walking is about all I can do at this point. Oh well, at least it is something.

I get super confused by the housing stuff for you guys. I think it's totally different compared to what we have here. We own our home and have homeowners dues yearly for our housing development and property tax twice a year but that's it.


----------



## hopefulmama

ok so i googled housing association to try to get better idea... so not everyone has to deal with it depending on finances etc 

Also in Wales and Scotland government runs it, and in England its ran as commercial or private entities. Also its a non profit organization, so most of the workers are volunteers and not paid or are tenants trying to lower their monthly dues.

Makes more sense now why you have to file paper work and get permission from them now.


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, housing associations and council housing are mainly for those on low incomes or benefits. I think its great we have housing thats accessible for people who can't afford private over here, but the system gets so badly abused :( I know at least 3 girls who got pregnant just get a free house, it makes me sick :(


----------



## lisaf

we have similar abuses over here of our assistance programs... my friend's neighbor kept having kids to stay on/get more from welfare..


----------



## Wiggler

Funny thing is, I know if I popped out a few more kids after this one I would get a lovely house pretty quickly. Erm... no thanks! A worker at the council even said to us, "lets hope you have a girl, you will have a higher chance of getting a move" :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Many of the councils are selling off their houses to private association firms because they were just not making enough revenue on them and the upkeep was too great. So councils have a lot less houses, hence its so difficult to get on a list, and you have to be very extreme to get anywhere near a favourable height up the list. Then the associations are bring these houses up to a good standard, and tenants are not moving on as fast, so there is less available with them too. Housing demand is high in the UK, and with thew strict guidelines its very difficult to be classed as in housing need. EG, a bedroom house/flat is suitable for a couple and a baby up to the age of 2yrs i think, otherwise you're not deemed priority, siblings of mixerd gender can share a bedroom up to the age of 10yrs (maybe 8 now??) but that means a 2 bed house for a family of 4 is classed as suitable, same gender siblings can share until the eldest is 18yrs and youngest is 2yrs soooooo its a difficult battle to get housing needs. Private letting is also difficult as you need deposits, up front rent, they criteria is often strict (no this or that etc... I cant decorate for example, and Im allowed no pets), using an agent means very high costs for paperwork and contracts which is due annually..... and mortgages are well damm near impossible for the avergae family these days! its no win for anyone :(

oops that turned into a waffle ha ha 

mummy sorry you're all so poorly hope you all on the mend super quick! Eilidh is doing really well though bless her.

I cant imagine doing anything like pilates right now. Walking is ok, so long as its not too up hill then I get a pulsing pain between my legs! 

Wiggler glad Dylan went down ok for you tonight, hopefully he'll stay down till a reasonable hour xxx


----------



## Wiggler

new hows your back feeling? And hows your wonderful little man today?


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I know how difficult private renting is... we have no choice but to deal with that here, lol!
And the pet thing happens because just one or two bad tenants make that landlord never want to deal with it again. Very sad but its soooo hard to find any renting around here that allows pets despite the fact that its a very dog-friendly town.
I am totally screwed when my FIL decides to sell this house. I don't even think I can find a place that will rent to us with 3 cats and a dog :dohh: And sadly we didn't plan well with our kittys, they're all different colors so we can't claim its the same cat :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Back has been 'ish' today it started again about 8pm, but I have had some pain free spells :) And trouble, ermmm not sure havent seen him today lol Pick him up from school to chess to swimming to karate to bed lol No bless he is great, milking the attention he is getting at karate rofl and found out he has his swimming assessment in 2 weeks so he is excited for that (keep everything crossed he passes I dont think he could take failing this grade AGAIN lol)

How's your appetite today? Im having to force myself to eat small snacks today, and Im sure yesterday was the same. I have to have food with my tablets but Im feeling full all the time lol


----------



## Wiggler

I was looking through the private rental ads and for sale ads recently and found a stunning 1 bed property for sale, less than £7k - sounds great right? its a BEACH HUT!!! Then I found a few 3 bed properties to rent, advertised as "family homes" which clearly state no kids! :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

there are loads of 3 and 4 bed houses round here that state no children grrrr I dont mind the pets thing, I understand it to a degree, and the no DSS too (although its easier to manipulate that now as they will pay the tenant direct) but my landlord is soooooo strict about the decor it winds me up. As Im here long term Im tempted to decorate and then put it back to his colours before I leave, but I just know as soon as I do that he'll ask for an inspection and I'll have breached my contract :( Instead we have bold accessories so the house doesnt feel toooooo magnolia lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yay for pain free spells, and wow, Joshua has had a very busy day today, I shall be keeping everything crossed for his swimming assessment in 2 weeks!

My appetite has been odd today, I was starving again yesterday, but today its been on and off, I can have an hour of feeling so hungry that I want to eat everything in sight, then 3-4hours of even the thought of food making me feel ill, so haven't eaten much at all. I did force down food at meal times though as its not going to do dylan any good seeing me not eating as well :haha:

I was just thinking that baby had been a bit quiet today, still wriggling but quieter when I got a huge boot in the ribs :haha: Bubs is telling me to stop being silly I think.


----------



## lisaf

First thing I was excited about when I moved into my FIL's house was painting! I have non-white walls for the first time ever! (my mom's house had white walls in every room... so boring, lol!)

I hate when they say you can't even put a nail hole in the wall. Like you're not supposed to even hang a clock?


----------



## Wiggler

No DSS is a killer as to privately rent we would need HB topups (which I think we may be entitled to now as well, must double check that)


----------



## new_to_ttc

No you need to eat at mealtimes :)

Tuesday are always hetic, make up for it on Wednesdays lol although I think thats soon to be going out the window. His little mate at karate is going to karate on wednesday with the other instructor starting tomorrow, and I just know Joshua will want to do the same lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I have hooks in these walls, and let him try tell me I cant hang photos lol I LOVE my photos, I have Joshua everywhere rofpmsl but I have kept the walls magnolia like a good girly lol He had brown blinds too, Ive taken them down (and kept them safe) and replaced with bolder colours that match the accessories in each room, just trying to inject a bit of life into the house lol

I think i am entitled to HB now that they no longer (since april 2010 lol) count the child element of the tax credits in their calculations, but I keep forgetting to check, plus Im a stubborn indenpent lol


----------



## Wiggler

ARGH, OH is such a dweeb! He has no interest in the bump, I know he is super super excited about bubs coming, but he never talks to the baby or even tries to feel him/her kick. I'm considering superglueing his hands to my belly, then he WILL bond :rofl: I wouldn;t mind either as i know some men are like that, but he was so much more involved when I was preggers with Dylan


----------



## new_to_ttc

Tell him there was an article in the Telegraph today and singing to the baby bump is supposed to be a great way of forming a solid bond xxxx


----------



## lisaf

lol, guess its all old news this time around Wiggler :haha:

new - if you REALLY want to spice up those walls, you can get those full-sized posters that you tape up. Not sure if you get Oriental Trading company there or not... one of my co-workers put up the tropical island one in her office :rofl: covered all her walls with the ocean view. Could be fun temporarily or for Joshua's room :)

We have some apartments here that do not allow you to hang any different blinds but their own. Or if you do, you are required to keep their white blinds up behind them. They don't want tacky pink curtains visible from the street basically.
I once got a list of restrictions for what I could have on my balcony.. I was allowed up to 2 chairs and 1 table that MUST be made for outdoor use. I could have up to 2 potted plants that MUST be kept in good/living condition... nothing allowed to hang, could not even put clothes out on a drying rack to dry etc..
Funny thing was, the day I got that notice, the on-site manager (who had no clue about the new restrictions) stopped by and complimented me on how good our balcony looked ....
the balcony with 5 plants, windchimes, a table that was not made for outdoor use etc... basically violating every rule :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, i am making sure he has some bump time soon. 

Wow Lisa, those are some really strict rules. Thats the one good thing about social housing, we can do pretty much whatever we want, If I want the walls flourescent pink with purple and blue spots I can, I can also put as many dead rotting plants on my balcony as I want :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: nice one!! Pfffft Id tell any landlord where to go if they said I couldnt air my clothes outside lol Gawd you dont want to see my back garden atm lol 

Joshua's room is completely Ben 10, the bedroom wall transfers are great because they stay up but dont require pins etc although his room does look oddly green when the light comes through his Ben 10 curtains ha ha


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arghhh... my first flat, the previous tenants had one room all red, bright red (ceilings too), another room all blue and another all purple. Kitchen was partly green and bathroom untouched, luckily, was a nightmare mare to cover lol


----------



## Wiggler

That sounds awful!! Luckily the HA did all the rewiring before we moved in here and the whole place was painted (and still mainly is) magnolia, and we got a load of decorating vouchers because the silly idiots painted first then put holes in the walls after so there was filler patches everywhere :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

as my landlord has a strict no decorating policy he is supposed to keep the house maintained for me, but in 5 years I havent seen his decorator pmsl I dont want to moider him though because I like it when he stays away and doesnt interfere, plus if he is here he might discuss rent increases lol, while he is doing his thing away from here he hasnt mentioned it lol


----------



## Wiggler

But the good thing about private renting too is it comes with carpet! We still have bare concrete floor in our bedroom and skanky second hand carpet everywhere else. I really want to splash out and get new carpet throughout, but if we did that then moved soon afterwards it would be a huge waste of money :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Guess there's pro's and con's in all kinds of housing lol

wow supposed to be going to my mums tomorrow not a single item is packed rofl


----------



## Wiggler

tut tut!!!

got MW tomorrow, my 31/32 week appointment, I really should book them as soon as I come out from my last appointment :haha: I'm so looking forward to hearing his/her heartbeat again!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol another Eastenders balls up lol.... they really not on the ball recently is they lol


----------



## Wiggler

I really need to start watching Tv again, I am so behind on everything, and I just realised I missed Holby for the 3rd week running. BBC Iplayer will be getting a lot of use from me tomorrow i think :haha: I really want to start watching EE again so i am up to date for when the baby swap storyline ends.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh yay :) you should get a good gender guess at this appointment hun, heartrate under 140 and you very likely looking at a boy, over and a girl... although about the middle (140-150) will leave you as unsure as you are now lol


----------



## Wiggler

new, thats a myth, Dylan always had a HR at around 160 :rofl: and loads of gender prediction charts say he should have been a girl too. He would have been such a pretty girl too, he has tried on my headbands a few times and looks so pretty! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

But by the HR thing this bubs is deffo team yellow, always between 140-150 :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its starting to come to a head now, Ronnie is cracking up. They not playing it very well though atm you can see where the off screen arguements have been going on, its very patchy and very rushed. Thats tonights cock up lol, Ronnie stormed out the pub with baby and baby bag, but when Jack went home he went home alone and in the flat was the pram (which he had at the pub lol) oops! lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes but its these later heart rates that'll give you the key hun lokl Fidget was 160+ in the early stages, but slowly over the weeks has come down to 155, 150, 148 etc and at my 32 weeks appt he was 125, very very boyish lol you never know, you may just get a good gender prediction ;)


----------



## Wiggler

Oh dear :( they never should have done the baby swap storyline, it overshadowed the PND and SIDS storylines, which is a shame as they are both issues tht need mroe awareness. 

Me, OH, my mum, my MW and my HV are all now pretty certain I had mild PND after Dylan was born (I was never diagnosed). I hope I avoid it this time, i felt like Dylan wasn't mine, it was awful. OH is fully aware of what to look out for this time though and knows if I show ANY of the signs I did last time to call the HV and doc so I can get some help for it.


----------



## Wiggler

new_to_ttc said:


> Yes but its these later heart rates that'll give you the key hun lokl Fidget was 160+ in the early stages, but slowly over the weeks has come down to 155, 150, 148 etc and at my 32 weeks appt he was 125, very very boyish lol you never know, you may just get a good gender prediction ;)

haha I hope so, Its killing me not knowing, I want to buy stuff that isn;t cream, green, white or yellow! :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

oooh wiggler you missing a good Holby I only seen the opening credits but its starring Andrew Lancel mmmmmmmmmmmmm he's popping up all over the place since The Bill went off air!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont totally agree that they should never have done the swop, i think Kat and Alfie did the SIDS story as well as well can be, and well they could have done the PND thing properly had it not blown up in their faces, now they have a huge rush to close the story down and its showing. I think the original plot would have really worked. Its not like she swopped the baby intentionally, I think it could have played out very well, but who knows!


----------



## Wiggler

I think Kat and Alfie did the SIDS thing fantastically, its a shame a lot of the scenes were cut as I thought they were fantastic. But Ronnie is a tragic enough character as it is, why make her suffer even more? Now she has to suffer from not only losing James, but losing Tommy too :(

Hmmm, wondering when me and OH should get married now, we have had to put it back again, and I'm not sure if next year or the year after would be best...


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think Ronnie is a transitional character from AND to PND. Dont particulary like her lol, but she'll crack up eventually lol But she comes back next spring I think it is, so I dont think she goes to prison, she'd get longer than 6-12 months.

Set a date and then stick to it hun. No matter what, make it work :) Maybe book the ceremony so thats it in concrete, and it'll give you a focus to save up and give all guests all the notice in the world :)


----------



## lisaf

just ordered my birthing ball.. should have done it ages ago, lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Get a space hopper, they got handles ha ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

I'm kinda worried about the wedding TBH, I know its going to get Oh upset. We offered to pay for MIL to visit many, MANY times and she never bothers which really upsets OH, he will be heartbroken if she doesn;t even turn up to the wedding... and don't even get me started on FIL :dohh:

I want our wedding to be a happy day, but I know OH will be heartbroken when he is let down by at least one of his parents.

Ooh lisa, I need to get me a gym ball soon. Thanks for reminding me :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Elope and do it just the 4 of you then, that way no one has the chance to feel let down xxx Maybe do it abroad, save up, but definitely not essential xxx


----------



## Wiggler

OH refuses to elope. I've tried to persuade him many many times :haha: OH doesn't want to upset his family :dohh: 

I think I'll have to talk to OH a bit more about the wedding, luckily it doesn;t really matter when we do it as we are practically like a married couple already. living together, a kid, one on the way, bicker like pensioners :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

What do you want the paperwork for?


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I'm not actually sure.


----------



## lisaf

lol @ the hopper thing... don't think they make those to handle my current weight :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Don't get me wrong, I love him to bits and being his wife would be fab, but I'm not sure why i want to get married so much. Nothing would be different apart from we would have a special bit of paper


----------



## new_to_ttc

If you want a wedding its one thing (but from what you said in the past I dont think this is your focus??), if you want a marriage for a religious bonding or committment thats another, but if its just for the paperwork why risk causing so much hurt and heart ache xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Lisa, would be quite funky on the labour ward though dont you think lol


----------



## Wiggler

I think I'll have to talk to OH more about it. The commitment thing is a big factor, but I just don't see getting married as a priority right now.

omg, i just realised the time, new, you are a bad influence :haha: I should have been in bed ages ago :dohh: sleep well ladies. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meeeeeeeeeee????????????? Im innocent lolol.. sleep tight girl! xx


----------



## lisaf

lol new... I don't think they'd let me use the hopper at the hospital! They have these special frames/chairs for birthing balls and they don't even allow you to carry your baby outside of your room (you have to put them in a plastic crib thingie to move them out of your room). Lol... we're lawsuit happy here, remember?


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl.. we're fast becoming the 52nd state (there is 51 now right? lol gawd knows!)... its fast becoming similar over here lol its out of control! lol


----------



## lisaf

lol, last I checked there were 51 states, but that doesn't include US territories like Puerto Rico


----------



## new_to_ttc

Before cameron took over here id have said the UK would have been the next one :rofl: 

Fidget is really snug tonight, think he is burrowing lol he is trying to get his growing body into a tiny space and its a tad uncomfy lol


----------



## heyyady

my hubby and I ended up getting married at ten o'clock at night- in our KITCHEN! :rofl: We had the license and a friend (Actually, his ex-fiance!) who was certified to officiate- so we just did it! We had had a big wedding planned and had to call it off due to family issues- but what we decided was the important part was we wanted to be married to eachother. It didn't matter about a ceremony or guests or the dress- what mattered is I woke up the next day as his wife. :) BTW- that was one year ago today :) :) 

The housing thing there confuses the crap out of me- the insurance thing here CONFUSES


----------



## lisaf

thats totally romantic heyyady... may not seem like it from a traditional standpoint and maybe not at the time with the family issues, but really, just so romantic from the 'what really matters' point of view.

I feel like my marriage was the most important part of my wedding day... the wedding was just window dressing, it was mostly for my family... I'm the only child who will get married and I wanted my dad to walk me down the aisle and dance with me etc. The only reason why I wanted the 'wedding' was that it wasn't something I felt like I could ever have again... not like skipping a birthday party one year but going all out the next year, lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww congratulations Hey and hubby of 1 year :) !!!

A marriage for me is highly important but so is the wedding :haha: I want them both, but I dont want to live with a man! pmsl Think i'll just keep dreaming of it rofl


----------



## lisaf

lol, how about separate bedrooms? Lots of married couples do that! :)


----------



## luckyme225

We did a destination/small beach wedding because we wanted the wedding to be all about us. It was great, wish I could go back to that day, it goes by so fast. We did have a huge reception a few weeks later though to celebrate with everyone.

Lisa- I love bouncing on my birth ball. Takes the stress off my back.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Nah the bedroom Im ok with :haha: its the under my feet thing day in day out lol Although I'd love to do the dinner on table by 5 thing, I dont know i lived by myself for 12 years, except for my little munchkin, I think Im too set in my ways to let someone into that space. id need a castle so i can have my own wing lol


----------



## lisaf

DH and I would kill each other if we didn't have extra bedrooms... he watches his stupid TV shows in his 'office' and I get to watch my crap in the living room. We'd go nuts if we were in a 1 bedroom apartment!
If DH was a clingy type I'd go nuts too.
So I totallllly understand the under-feet thing.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wiggler said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love him to bits and being his wife would be fab, but I'm not sure why i want to get married so much. Nothing would be different apart from we would have a special bit of paper

My husband used to say the same thing, but it really is so much more than just a piece of paper. A marriage is the union of two souls. It is the display of love and commitment to each other to become one, a whole. It compels people to fight harder for what they believe in and to show off what they believe in in greater ways than they did prior to marriage.

Look at my marriage for a second. Mike and I have been together for 5 years as of April 12. We were married on April 12, 2008, two years to the date that we met, so we'll be celebrating 5 years together, 3 married in a few weeks.

Zoe was conceived 3 months into our relationship and both sides of our families were pushing us to get married right then and there "for the baby's sake" because they all felt like we were going to split if we didn't. Well, we didn't marry because we weren't ready. We weren't mature enough at that time and we didn't know each other very well. We wanted to be together for a while before taking such a HUGE step. The way we saw it, we wanted our relationship to be healthy and successful and we wanted our marriage to be the same. We have seen too many shotgun marriages in our families go very wrong and we didn't want that for our family, so we waited until WE were ready.


You know about the situation, that my baby isn't biologically his and that we separated for a while. We both love each other very much and our marriage was our commitment to each other and to our kids to fight harder. While my initial actions to conceive didn't properly display it, we both value our marriage and family very much which is why we fought through our separation and got back together. We missed each other, we missed our marriage and our family and we both now see that it takes more than genetics to be a great parent. Yeah, we still have our fights and arguments, but who doesn't? We still have a lot to work on to improve our marriage and it will take time, but the marriage and our family is WHY we work so hard to make the improvements. He's told me, and I feel the same way that if we hadn't married and made that commitment, we would be perfectly content having just moved on with our lives once we separated. We wouldn't have taken the steps to get back together and improve the marriage. Marriage is a much deeper commitment than a relationship, and is SO MUCH more than a piece of paper.

Moral of the story: Don't marry until you're ready. Emotionally, physically, financially, and in maturity. If you don't feel ready yet, don't do it, but once you are, then take the step. You'll see...it's so much better than a relationship and so much more than a piece of paper.


----------



## hopefulmama

I have been with my husband on and off over 10 years, married since 2006, separated in winter of '08 and back together since Summer of '09. Honestly I think marriage is no different than if you love someone and if you need it to make you feel good then go for it, but if its just to be married don't bother, thats just silly. The reality is, it is just a piece of paper and doesn't represent who you are as a couple or how much you love each other, some of the couples who have been together the longest and are the happiest are not married. Just because you get married doesn't mean you will stay together, there are more cases of divorce than people staying together, regardless of being married if 2 people can't be together in that way anymore or one person doesn't want to or for whaetver reason, I don't think you should have to stay in that relationship or force it, when people say they do it for the kids or stayed together for the kids, i think its bullshit because i'd rather see my parents happy than miserable with each other. To each his own. 

For me and DH it was a major tax break, we own a company together, various homes and assets together so it just made things easier. We did a destination wedding thing, but with NO FAMILY, that was our #1 rule, we didn't want the drama.


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy - happy anniversary!!!!!!!!

Me and OH are going to talk about the wedding tonight, why we want it and what it means for both of us so we can decide when we are going to do it and how :)

Dylan slept through the night :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 7-4.45am!!! And cos he woke up in such a lovely mood I decided to treat him to some youtube time, I've stuck the ps3 on, loaded up youtube and there is now a load of extremely boring videos of steam trains being played back to back :haha: When he saw what I was doing the grin on his face was soooo big, it really cheered me up. He hasn't smiled like that since we took bokbok away! I'm a very happy mummy today. :thumbup:

I think I'm going to get a load of housework today if Dylan stays in a good mood. I'm going to try to get the crayon off Dylans wall again, he did it ages ago and I've tried a few times to get it off but it won't budge. If I can't get it off this time I'll just get OH to paint over it. 

I hope everyone has a lovely day! x x x


----------



## heyyady

So happy to hear Dylan slept through! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

It was such a lovely surprise, I woke up just as he was, and thought it was baout midnight, I was shocked to see it was nearly 5am! And he was in such a good mood, he even ate most of his cereal and 3 bites of toast!! :happydance:
it went a bit downhill after breakfast though, he saw OH getting ready for work and decided to use that oppurtunity to cry for milk, hit, kick, scream and generally just tantrum his head off. the fun continued for a good hour or so after OH left for work and he has now finally calmed down so I'm going to get on with some housework soon while he is happy :)

Whats everyone having for lunch and dinner today? I'm having jacket potato (done properly in the oven for once) with cheese and baked beans for lunch and pork chops or sausages, mashed potatoes and veg for dinner. OH doesn't like mash though so going to make him some chips instead.


----------



## heyyady

It's 1:30 AM here- so not sure about dinner tomorrow :rofl: but now you've brought up jacket potatoes again, I'll have to toss a few in the oven tomorrow- YUMMM - I may make corn chowder for dinner- that's something I can do most of my prep work sitting down and just peck away at it all day... Cooking has become a nightmare, with the bed rest and all- which sucks big time since I LOVE to cook- Cooking makes me happy, it's my stress relief, my gift to my family and friends- and I'm quite good at it- except most of what I make is very time and labor intensive and I'm not friggin allowed. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 24/7

Morning Gang!! :D

More Sam ironing here today, and then just white blankets to wash and then his big boy clothes for next winter!! Also going to clean out all the kitchen cupboards today so I can make a shelf for bottles, and another for milk, everything is falling in to place now, eeek!! :D

We only had family at our wedding, as it was all about us getting married and no big party etc.... We had it at a hotel, and then had a family meal afterwards and everyone left at about 7, and we spent the evening at the hotel, and then went home. It was absolutely perfect for us, as in an ideal world we would have just disappeared on our own and come back married, but family made that abit difficult so we compromised as much as we could. 

Food for the day is still undecided?! Dinner is potato wedges with peas and carrots, but can't decide what meat or fish and or sauce to get to go with it?! Suggestions please.... :p xx


----------



## heyyady

We still have family convinced that we eloped off and had a wedding they weren't invited to- :lol: No, really, we got married in the kitchen!

Some kind of white fish with a lemon and dill cream sauce


----------



## Wiggler

Aww heyy, I'm sorry you can't enjoy cooking for now :hugs: Is your hubby a good cook?

Hmm, there is so many yummy things that go well with wedges and veggies. If you are in an unhealthy mood you could always do southern fried chicken with it, or BBQ chicken. yummy :)

Dylan is a piggy today (YAY!!) he is munching his way through a slice of toast now. And he has had something to drink too, which is great as he was quite dehydrated before. 

I still haven't gotten round to doing any housework, its so hot today and I just want to snooze the day away :haha:


----------



## heyyady

My hubby is a chef :) so, yes! However- I can't get him to cook much around here if it's a working day for him- On his days off he's amazing though- and I can usually get him to make me breakfast :)


----------



## Wiggler

You lucky lady! My OH sucks at cooking so when its his turn to cook its normally something cooked from frozen (and normally served overcooked :haha:) like sausages and fries or a ready meal :sick: I never knew how to cook until last year, and I am slowly learning, I think I will have to start teaching OH soon so we have yummy good food when he cooks.
He does make amazing cooked breakfasts though, sausages, eggs, bacon, toast, fried mushrooms, beans, hash browns. YUM! Wow, I just made myself hungry again :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's only 5:46am. I'm not considering dinner right now. I'll be having dinner on the road tonight though. I'm headed out of country for a hockey game and I'm going to hope and pray I don't go into early labour since I felt it pointless to spend $156 on travel medical insurance for a 4-hour, out-of-country trip. I'll only be an hour from the border anyway.

Mother Nature and Old Man Winter are up to their stagnant crap again this morning. There's about 5-10cm of snow on the ground and a layer of freezing rain coming down at the moment. I'm hoping it'll stop and the roads will be better by 1:00pm since I have my midwife appointment, and I don't want the $180 a spent on tickets to go to waste. It looks like friggin December outside. I JUST WANT SPRING!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

**ssttrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetch** OMG 9.35AM and I only just woke up!!!! BUT, best part is, Joshua is still snoozing rofpmsl (he isnt in school today as we travelling to my parents lol) However, i expected his body clock to be set to school mode so expected him up between 8 and half past, then we could finish this house and pack (I didnt get round to packing lol) and set off. Now its almost 10am and we havent even started... dont ask me why Im on laptop then ha ha one of the Im late but going to sit here and tell you moments lol I dont have any specific time to be at my parents but I way thought we'd be about to set off soon lol

It was however the best night sleep I have had in many months. I didnt settle until about 1am, I woke up at 4.55am for the toilet and then 9.35am. There was no 'getting comfy' time, i was quite comfy and seemingly painfree all night. Ive also woke up feeling like I have slept so it must have been a decent sleep. What was weird I woke up dreaming I was labour and could actually 'feel' the effects of the gas and air on my body. I remember it distinctively, I could hear the voices blurry around me and that woozey but love it feeling in your head lol.... thats the first pregnancy dream i have had and it felt so real when I opened my eyes I instinctivelt checked bump! 

As for food, ermmmmmm is way too early for me to be thinking of putting anything in my cake hole rofl... but 24 id peas and carrots is the veg, then the meat has to be a lamb IMO lolol or a white fish as Hey said but I dont like fish so no idea about sauce.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning Brandi, hope the weather goes away for you hun!! Im going to be on the road most of the day, my parents are a good 2 hours away, but before that I have to pick up all the baby things I have bought from near them pmsl so if I dont catch you before you go, hope all is well at the MW... plenty of no labour vibes coming your way and enjoy your game :) xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks new. I'm also meeting a mom today whose son has a condition similar to Zoe's so I'm really looking forward to that. I don't know why I'm up at this ungodly hour though, considering I won't be getting home until 2:00am. Guess I'll let the kids sleep in, take them to daycare and then have a nap myself.


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no Brandi, I hope the weather clears for you.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Definitely let the kids sleep in lol

Sleeping beauty woke up at 9.50am here!! lol Now we need to shake ourselves down and get organised, but neither of us can actually be bothered rofl Joshua has decided his best bet was to offer to pack some toys lol.. so now he is in his room with the TV on, and I will put a weeks wage on it that he is curlled up on his bean bag with a duvet pmsl But he can stay there for now out from under my feet I might get more done lol


----------



## heyyady

The storm here is making sleeping a no go- I can't stand all the rattling and howling when I have to sleep out in the living room all by myself! 

Brandi- I hope things clear on the roads for you, drive safe

New- You too!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww I hate sleeping on the sofa when the wind etc is coming down. Put some ear muffs in, or bits of tissue maybe it'll help muffle the noise hun :hugs:

Really going to move now lol.... mum just seen on FB that I only just got up and knows that I havent even set off yet lol oops!


----------



## wild2011

helllooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

just had gtt in results, im clear :happydance: lol off to get some chocs now lol


----------



## Wiggler

great news wild!!

Me and Dylan have been snoozing on the sofa, just put lunch on, I'm starving!!! x x x


----------



## wild2011

having a tortilla wrap with chicken sweetcorn and loads of salad, nom nom

siennas also weeing on pooing on potty of own accord were aiming for nappy free during the day after the end of easter hols, still wearing them wen we go out at the mo but plan top combat that during half term. :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I haven't even thought about breakfast yet. Kids are awake, must get moving for the day.


----------



## wild2011

omg wrap was so lush i might have another :rofl: so enjoying this weather so far weve had divine sunshine for almost 3 weeks here and not a drop of rain,


----------



## Wiggler

Yay!! Go Sienna!!

I think I have found today to be the easiest, best day since Dylan hit the terrible two's, we have snuggled, read books, plays trains and cars and hide and seek and he even let me watch a sneaky episode of come dine with me. Apart from the tantrums this morning and him having a whine up now cos he is missing his daddy its been such a lovely day :)


----------



## wild2011

aww hun go dylan, they make us so proud on good days :) xx


----------



## Inge

Im being healthy today :winkwink: My breakfast wasnt so healthy :haha: OH and I went to tesco to get his work food and he said we had time for breakfast in the cafe...I dragged him up there :haha: Pregnant girls like their food dont they?:haha: So I had sausage,bacon,scrambled egg and beans :blush: But I got watermellon and berries for later and some Muller Rice so Im good :winkwink:
OH saw the lump that Leo made in my tummy last night and laughed cos it was so big :haha:
Also Im measuring 33cm at 33wks (just got round to checking my measurements in my notes) Yesterday was so great seeing where im going to have my baby. Im going to giving the birthing pool a go maybe just for the labour but not for the actual birth. Might sound silly but the thing that put me off abit was the Poundland sieve they had on the side for any "accidents" in the pool :blush:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: re the pool accidents :rofl:

so ur measuring about spot on hun :cloud9:

im allergic to melon, though it sounds lush and i miss honeydew melon soooooooooo much, have had it since preggers with bubs oen and i go into anaphylaxis shock, and its progressed so cant even touch them uncut :cry: i want someeeeeeee lol


----------



## Inge

I still have to get round to finding the camera lead :dohh: I would just buy a new one but I know its here somewhere :shrug: Its still in the sealed bag so cant be far. But I dont fancy getting on the floor rooting through all the leads and wires OH has collected :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

wat r men like lol, im having to trail through ebay ordering blades for my lawnmower, only cut grass 2 weeks ago it needs it again but my blades got cut to shreads with the length grass was lol


----------



## Wiggler

Inge, your breakfast sounds delish! much better than my boring bowl of coco pops. They have a cheapo colander for pool accidents in my hospital, it put me off too, but I am considering using the pool if I avoid a back labour as being in the water looks so relaxing. 

Lunch went badly as I thought, Dylan didn't have a proper morning nap, just laid next to me reading on the sofa so he cried the entire time, threw a tantrum then fell asleep on the sofa :haha: I'm going to offer him his lunch when he wakes up before we go to my MW appointment. I'm not too worried about him not eating lunch, he had a big breakfast and I know he will end up eating at least some of his dinner :)

I found out the cause of the terrible backache i have been having. It came back this morning and it was agony. I then had upset tummy and it went away, so i though back to the other times I had the backache and I had a bad tummy them times too... :dohh: I really should lay off the foods that make me bad, but they are soooo yummy :haha:

We can't mow our lawn without sticking a wire from our lounge, over the balcony, over downstairs garden and into our garden so OH used to do it with garden shears until the HA took pity on us so they do it when they come to trim the hedges now :happydance:


----------



## Inge

Iv found the cable!!!! it was in the top drawer of the bedside table all along doh! :haha: But the room is nice and tidy now after my search :thumbup: I feel very pleased with myself now lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yay!! Want to come tidy my room for me? its a state :haha:


----------



## Inge

Iv just took another bump pic so will be up soon :thumbup: Id clean your whole house :haha: Im getting nesty again lol


----------



## wild2011

mines all done except the hoovering which ive started doin g when the girls get in from school, got sienna is having her sleep, then will get her bottom half dressed for school run.


----------



## Wiggler

Can't wait to see your bump pic! My nesting urges have gone away again, the sleep urge has replaced it :rofl:


----------



## Inge

https://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n564/inge91/DSCF0022.jpg this is today at 33wks 
https://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n564/inge91/Mobile%20Uploads/DSC0000001.jpg this is the last one I did at around 29-30wks I think I posted it up here ages ago now :haha: 
Iv grown 3-4cm inbetween so I must have a bigger bump now :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

u have grown hun can tell straight away :cloud9: what a neat bump makes mine look massive :rofl:


----------



## Inge

Everyone tells me what a neat little bump I have. I suppose I should be grateful its not too big really. I have enough trouble carrying it around as it is so if I was bigger I think id just be in bed sat down the whole time :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

You can see its grown Inge, your bump is sooo cute, mine is like a monster, it won't stop growing, it enters rooms 3-4 hours before I do :rofl:

Woo, just over an hour til OH gets home!! :happydance: His work have said they are sending him out on delivery again on friday :( at least they give him a few days notice now so we can make sure he takes lunch with him, I bloody hope they stick to what they said that he won't be doing it again from 1st April.


----------



## Wiggler

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/3485305/I-give-my-girl-8-Botox-for-pageant.html OMG that is a child! she shouldn't be having botox and being waxed :(


----------



## Inge

why on earth would an 8 year old needle chemicals like botox injected into their face?! They have no wrinkles or faults at that age:nope: I dont really agree with cosmetic things like that or botox on adults but how could someone allow an 8 yr old to have botox? Also why have her waxed when she probably doesnt have that much hair anyway? :shrug: No idea how the mother and child think its normal and giving her the best start in life?


----------



## Wiggler

I know, its so sad, and the mum says she is doing it to make sure the daughter becomes famous, that poor girl is going to grow up so deluded, talent makes you famous, a faceful of nasty chemicals does not :nope: And 8 year olds do not get wrinkles :(

Bubs is playing hide and seek. my tummy is all squishy :haha:


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> I know, its so sad, and the mum says she is doing it to make sure the daughter becomes famous, that poor girl is going to grow up so deluded, talent makes you famous, a faceful of nasty chemicals does not :nope: And 8 year olds do not get wrinkles :(
> 
> Bubs is playing hide and seek. my tummy is all squishy :haha:

It cant be good for someone so young to have all that chemical injected :nope:
Its weird when one moment the bump is hard then the next he hides and its soft again :wacko:


----------



## hopefulmama

I'm in a bad mood today. over being pregnant. Want it to be done. 
I don't even think women under 35 should get botox, nor does my dermatologist. If you take care of your skinner and do preventative measures you shouldn't need it.
When i see teenagers getting botox i think its insane


----------



## Inge

hopefulmama said:


> I'm in a bad mood today. over being pregnant. Want it to be done.

Iv been feeling the same lately. Some days im ok but others I get so fed up of being slow and waddling around and needing to sit down so much that I just want baby out now :haha: It will all be over soon hopeful :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm also a bit fed up with being pregnant, I hate being achey and hormonal and tired. I am so looking forward to having my body back. not long to go now. 

Only 30 mins til OH gets home :happydance: Then off to the MW :) I'm going to ask her how big she think bubs will be. He/she feels HUGE to me, bigger than Dylan was and still 6 weeks for bubs to grow bigger! I'm going to pop out a sumo baby i think :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya its such a shitty feeling. We have a very low, and deep modern couch and i have major issues getting up from it and i hate it. I also have a very low modern style bed which i put in the guest bedroom and bought a new bed that was higher up because it was so difficult for me. I am just to petite and my body doesnt carry this excess weight around well.I also want my clothes back and to be able to wear my sky high heels with no complains. I just want things to go back to normal physically for me.


----------



## Inge

my next MW app is 5th april so might ask about estimated size then. I cant wait to get my body back either. Im planning lots of walks and treks around the park with the pram this summer :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmama

I have a dr appt tomorrow. Every 2 weeks is the office policy till your last month then its every week. I'd prefer to not have to go at all.


----------



## 24/7

I hate going to the MW/hospital, they offer me absolutely nothing!! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

I just hate waiting for so long, it;s like why make an appt if you're not going to be on time, and if us as the patient were as late as the doctors we'd miss our appt and get sassed at.


----------



## CLAIREWORTH

Hi, Im a newbie and thought would introduce myself.
I am 25, currently 33weeks pregnant - due may 10th and hopefuly expecting a girl.
I also have a 3 year old - joshua, he was delivered by emergency c-section
and so I now have the choice for a pre-planned c-section or vbac.
I am opting for natural, but want an epidural as soon as possible.
I am manging some time to myself now as josh goes to nursery and partner works,
which is good because I am so shattered!
The baby is engaged and has been since about 30weeks, and ive been getting
allot of braxton hicks.
Well I hope theyre some other mummies to be out there who are experiencing 
the same as me!
Claire x x x


----------



## Inge

Hi Claire :hugs: Im hoping for a natural clam birth myself but just with gas and air if I need it. Also hoping to have some time in the birthing pool as water really relaxes me :cloud9: Hope you enjoy being part of babyandbump :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Hi Claire!!!!!

Just had HUGE success with Dylans lunch, he had 5 BIG spoonfuls of jacket tattie cheese and beans, he wasn't very happy though and decided after 5 that it would be fun to kick me :growlmad: Its OK though cos I finished off what he didn't want :haha: I LOVE jacket tattie cheese and beans :)
I'm so proud of him, he never normally touches his lunch. HUGE acheivement!! :cloud9::happydance:

OH should be back any minute now, I suppose I should get ready to go now. I'll be back later to let you lovely ladies know how the MW went. :flower: x x x


----------



## CLAIREWORTH

hey, thx 4 reply. ye i want a natural birth but want the pain relief as well as i have developed anxieties about the pain (from the 1st birth) and dont think i will cope when it comes to it. i dont have allot of support either so that doesnt help but want to be strong in myself and delivery naturaly!


----------



## luckyme225

I'm with you ladies, I'm so done being pregnant. I wish the next few weeks would speed by and it would at least be the end of April. At least I can't complain about acid reflux anymore. I know typically 2nd babies don't engage until labor but this baby is laying low and I'm enjoying not having to take lots of tums every night.


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya ladies, I'm back from my appointment. Great news, I don't have GD, and I don't need to be on iron tablets either :happydance: My MW doesn't know why I was put on them to begin with. Bubs is head down but not engaged and FH is 33cm so growing well. she didn't tell me the HR but it wasn't super fast and sounded like a train. Dylan heard it and shouted "choo choo train" :haha:

I was a good girl too and booked my next appointment as I was leaving :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- Damn you!! I havent stopped thinking about chocolate chip cookies since yesterday so i made some from scratch today for the first time and they are sooo good. I had these fancy chocolate bars from france that i haven't eaten so i crush them up... really made a difference.


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler- glad your appointment went well.

Hopeful- Yum, and I'm out of cookies too. They don't seem to last long with me in the house. Now I really want a ritter sport bar, I want/need one NOOOWWW!!


----------



## heyyady

Lucky Maaloxx is on the approved list and works better than yums- also- ask you Dr about Zantac. It's totally safe, but if you are on any other meds it can mess with some, so check. Those two things are the only reason I can eat at all!

Wiggler- glad the appointment went well, and if your bump enters a room 3 hours before you do, mine must come in a day or so ahead of me :rofl: Keep up the good work with Dylan, we are all heartened to hear him doing so great!

Wild- I'm allergic to melon also- but watermelon is the only one I can't touch. Also allergic to mangoes, strawberries, walnuts (But not other nuts) and avocado- avo is my only airborne allergen as if it's on someone's hot steaming plate I have to move away from them or leave the room- can't touch them and they are banned from my house. Going out for Mexican is rather like playing Russian Roulette! :lol:

Claire :hi: welcome!

I have another full growth U/S tomorrow and will get a size/weight on the girls :) and new pictures!!!


----------



## Inge

I really want to study something :haha: Im looking at course at the local college to see whats around. I want to get into retail/sales but theres not much around at the moment so Im thinking of studying after Leo comes. Anyone else thinking of studying after baby is born?


----------



## hopefulmama

I was told pepcid ac is safe as well


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks ladies! I'm just hoping baby stays low like he's been so that it doesn't come back. I've been enjoying not worrying about what I eat and drink and how close to bed. I'm off to go clean. It's days like this I wish we didn't have 3 bathrooms in our house. :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck at the scan tomorrow hun! Hope everything goes well and your girls pose nicely for a piccy :)

Dinner went well, Dylan ate 1 3/4 fish fingers and tried some potato, and as a treat after we gave him some yogurt. Its now bedtime battle time, he is really tired but doesn't want to go to bed, but I'm the mummy and I say its bedtime so tough :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Inge, I want to study after bubs is born, but I'm not sure what. I'm looking into evening courses at the moment, but there is such a huge choice i don't know what to pick.


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Inge, I want to study after bubs is born, but I'm not sure what. I'm looking into evening courses at the moment, but there is such a huge choice i don't know what to pick.

I know about he too much choice thing. If I get a job for the company OH does security for they do really good training programmes so I wouldnt need to study at college I could do it through work.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not planning on going back to work until the kids are in school, and will probably do an apprenticeship, but going to college while I'm a SAHM will look great on my CV, and it will be lovely to do something for ME for once :)


----------



## heyyady

I've been studying Law and have taken a couple terms off to have these two- But hope to get back to it when things settle a bit. I'm applying at UCBerkley for their "off campus" law courses, which would out 75 percent of my classes online and I could do the other 25% on weekend courses on campus Berkley is about 1 1/2 hours from here) and then the grandparents can take turn taking the girls. We'll see- I've also thought about switching and finishing up my degree in medical terminology since I was focused on medical law anyway- my goal is to work at a hospital either in administration or in their legal department, so either degree would work. It's rough going back to school with older kids, I just hope I can hang with the two little ones!


----------



## Inge

owee! why does Leo love to pop at my ribs with his legs? Hes been pushing at them for ages now :haha: Feels like he trying to make more room in there:wacko:
wiggler - how is childcare going to work if you go back to college? Id be fine leaving Leo at home with MIL for the few hours a day if I need to.


----------



## Wiggler

I'll be doing an evening course so OH can look after the kids. Muuuuuch easier (and cheaper) than arranging childcare :)


----------



## 24/7

So glad I don't need to think about studying, I wouldn't know where to start!! :p Back to my old job for me. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Evening ladies :)

Im soooo sleepy lol Im also having a fed up of being pregnant day, just because I cant do as much as I normally do. 

:hi: claire and congratulations xxx

Hey hope your U/S goes well hun look forward to updates of the girls!

Wild glad you OGTT came back clear!

Wiggler glad yours also clear and MW went well! Dylan sounds like he is doing really well with the eating nice one hun!

I will continue to study my Psychology Level 4 and Psychology diploma once fidget is here, Ive relaxed a bit lately. Once I complete Im hoping to do a Criminology course. I dont NEED either, but I like to learn and these are of interest to me so I just do courses to keep my brain awake lol There are heaps of adults beginner and taster courses you can do that offer reduced price, or free childcare on campus, definitely something worthwhile to look into.


----------



## heyyady

I've been out of bed for three hours and have already had a giant bowl of cereal, a plate of corned beef hash and potatoes, 5 chicken nuggets, a yougart, a glass of water, a cup of tea and a glass of milk... Gonna be a hungry day, I think! :rofl: 
Oh, and getting potatoes in the oven soon :)


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya new!! Are you at your mums now? I hope the journey wasn't too tiring :hugs:

I think baby is on a mission to fidget as much as possible at the moment :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Heyy - you are my hero, even I can't do that on a hungry day (I do try though :haha:)


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl Hey I think I could eat that in a week lolol

Yes Wiggler Im at my mums, took ages, BUT my back support cushion was a life saver and no back twinges yay!! Needed pain relief since I got here but was dreading the journey. Picked up fidgets tummy time gym, the Lamaze garden spin one, bless the lady keeping it for 2 weeks until I came back round here :)


----------



## Wiggler

Glad your back support cushion helped :hugs:

Yay for picking up the tummy time gym!! I have one of Dylans old playmats here and will see how much bubs likes it before I consider getting a new one. Its not as fancy as I would like, but if bubs likes it then thats all that matters :)

The backache came back this evening with a vengeance, but it wasn't accompanied with a bad tummy so now I am really confused. Oh well, its gone now thankfully :)

Rightio ladies, tonight is lotto night, fingers crossed I win so I can get away from the crazies who have decided recently that loud music and slamming doors is super fun :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Fidget now has 2 tummy time mats ha ha but will keep one at mums I come here at least twice a month so will save on me packing EVERYTHING for baby, also hoping to get a cheap little swing for here, then all I need to travel with is the normal stuff and hammock but Im not paying a lot for it. Tempted by the rainforest one on BnB definitely a fab price, but its just the wrong month for me financially, could have done with it being there in a couple of weeks lol 

Good luck with the lotto :)


----------



## hopefulmama

So i am not going to take a lamaze class. I have zero desire to listen to a teacher go on and on about child birth when most of them haven't even gone through it. Nor do i want to see someone giving birth again, its disgusting. I feel like i have done yoga and meditation for enough years that i know all about how to relax with your breath and how to zone out. Plus i am getting an epidural.

Hey- I am so jealous, chicken nuggets sound SO good. I might have to go to wendys or mcdonalds.


----------



## Wiggler

Oh is worrying about money a lot recently, but I keep telling him as long as we have the essentials before bubs arrives everything else can be bought at a later date. Luckily there is only a few more essentials we need and we should have them at the beginning of next month, then a lot of the other stuff I want, but isn't as important will probably be the end of next month :)


----------



## heyyady

I have to stick to healthy things the rest of the day, but it was worth it! Well, kind of healthy- we're having Philly cheese steak jacket potatoes for dinner! :rofl: but all other meals and snacks will be fruits and veggies only! In fact, I think I'll steam some spinach...

Hopeful- I took a Lamaze class and never used a bit of it- mediation that is taught for pain control (I have a ruptured disk in my back) works way better- so does focusing on the idea that the more you relax and let it happen, the easier it goes, and as soon as they're out the pain is gone. My big thing was not to touch me while I'm meditating- I take myself away from the pain, don't bring me back!!!

We almost have everything we need- I have about 7 cases of diapers ATM and one case of wipes- so I'm sure we'll continue to bulk up on those items! I'm supposedly having another shower- but am wondering if/when they'll get around to it as life keeps getting in the way with the two friends who are planning it... we'll see...

I've explained to hubby how stress isn't good for me and the babies things not being set up are a huge stress. So, tomorrow after growth scan it's all about cribs and things being put together and the rest of the reorganizing that needs to happen :happydance: ie: the hall closet needs to be emptied out of extra blankets and quilts to make room for a stroller and 2 car seats, etc.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sounds like you have it all planned hey :)

Hopeful i assume those classes are antenatal classes? I attended those with Joshua and did not find them very useful at all. Ive not even enquired if they have them local to me. I enjoy the aquanatal and she teaches some relaxation techniques that can be used in and out of the water, and some gravitational techniques again for in and out the water (but of course we do them all in water lol) they have been useful but its by no way graphical and that suits me lol

Wiggler all babies need is warmth, love, food and a place to sleep.. everything else can come after :) Im starting to get nervous about my maternity pay, Ive still had nothing in writing although my work say its sorted, I know what their sorted is like arghhh I only have 1 normal pay left before i go on maternity pay. Im sure it'll all be ok then I can relax about money. Its going to cost me a fortune this weekend i know it, taking my sister out tomorrow night because I missed the hen party, Friday im driving her everywhere so need to fill the car with fuel no doubt they'll be lunch, maybe my nails etc and Saturday my hair, drinks in the hotel, and Sunday Joshuas karate exam thats another wedge of money lolol Roll on april ha ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies new, that sounds like a pricey weekend!

OH is just panicking about his end of May payday, as he will be using his paternity leave now afterall its going to leave us a bit short, but I have told him we will have everything and as long as we have enough to pay rent, council tax and the phone bill then we will be fine as we can use tax credits for stuff like food, electric, nappies etc etc. I'm putting back my bday celebrations too to stop him worrying, as my Bday is in june and he won't be able to afford to get me anything (not that I'm bothered as long as I get breakfast in bed :haha:)


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful, I managed to pop out 4 kids without a childbirth class, I'm sure you'll be fine!

Hey, wow thats an impressive amount of food! Good luck with your scans.:flower:

Wiggler, yay for Dylan:happydance: Fingers crossed for the lotto tonight.

New, ouch for the journey. Sounds like you and Joshua both had an amazing nights sleep, makes all the difference!

Wild, yay for Sienna:happydance: Lol at the giant bump

yay for passing the gtts:thumbup:

Brandi, that weather sounds nasty, hope you make it there and back safely:hugs:

Eilidh doing better today, she droped a little weight but they not too worried, she been extra poopy lol. She took 20mls out of bottle this morn and then a 20 min breastfeed:happydance: Her set amount is 40mls and when she can take that in 3 out of 4 feeds she can get home. She's getting moved to a cupboard behind the front desk tonight as they running out of room and need to do something to the room she's in :rofl: hoping that'll make em extra keen to get her home.

The doc wants me to take an extra 500 cals on top of my daily amount, could be interesting:haha: Sickness has passed thankfully, just the kids to fix now!


----------



## Wiggler

Glad Eilidh is doing well hun!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

Yea the Lamaze is a big NO... I do have to hire a lactation consultant to come over in a couple weeks to show and teach me all that jazz. 
I am way behind than you ladies, I haven't washed any clothes, they're all still n shopping bags or hung up, we don't have any diapers, but i just figured i'd place an order for 2-3 bulk size boxes in each size of newborn, 1 and 2 in a few weeks. I have all the big things purchased, like everything imaginable. A swing, bouncer, jumperoo, pack n play, bassinet, nursery furniture, play mats, high chair, 2 dif strollers, breast pump, car seats for each car..the list goes on, i feel like i could open up a baby store in my house.


----------



## heyyady

Goodness- they're moving Eilidh into a cupboard?!? Please to be explaining! That's great she's eating so well, won't be long now! 

New- Take it easy hon- don't forget to schedule rest times for you in all this- it just might distract from the bride's big day if your water popped in front of god and everyone! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful, be careful bulk buying nappies/daipers unless you can return the unopened boxes. Some babies don't get on with certain brands, we bulk bought Huggies for Dylan and he can't wear them, they give him awful nappy rash and leak like a waterfall :dohh: I'm getting a few packs of each brand this time to see which ones bubs gets on with best :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pmsl i got the big day planned.. Im chauffeuress for mum etc so when my duties are fulfilled I will then be hyjacking the bridal suite to sleep until i am awoken to chauffeur the mother and father of the bride home to their beds lol No probs, and no labour for me lolol.. then sleep as I have to set off super early on the suunday to get Joshua back to Wales in time for his karate grading! 

I was getting sick of my FB being constantly filled with all them crappy applications, join my farm, give me a horseshoe type things lol so i just heavily chopped and editted my friends list pmsl think i got a bit ruthless lol oh well!

Hey mummy, glad the little lady is doing well although a cupboard? seriously/ lol poor lass!


----------



## Wiggler

Yay, i survived the friends list editing!! :happydance:


----------



## heyyady

you CAN just hide the apps- when you run your mouse over the post just to the left, a little white x pops up- click the x- it will say ide all by this person, hide post, or hide all by this app (Ie: Farmville, etc) just check the hide all by that app and you get to keep your friend and not their crap!


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Heyy, I do that with all the many MANY horoscope things that pop up on my wall, and my MIL's disgusting "how horny are you today" stuff :sick:


----------



## hopefulmama

I hate FB.


----------



## mummy3

How horny are you?! eek I'd be horrified if my mil did that:haha:

New, you know its sods law you'll go into labour that day right? I'm gonna put $5 on it:winkwink:

Lol yeah they said a cupboard, I was reassured she'd still have a NICU nurse though :rofl: She is defo feeding better even with the jaw thing, which tbh I don't notice anything wrong, she feeds normally like my other 3 so goodness knows what they were on about. I asked nurse today and she looked at me like I had 2 heads so apparently they never told her either:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

So ladies, summer is fast approaching, what have you all got planned for the lovely weather? (Apart from being totally besotted with your lovely new babies of course :))
I'm hoping to take Dylan to all the miniture railway places that are within an hours train ride, lots of picnics in the park and the garden and lots of trips to the beach :)


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - its even worse when she accompanies them lovely posts with a comment about how she wish she had a man to satisfy her :sick: :nope:


----------



## MilosMommy7

hey everyone! havent posted in a while. i cant wait for my computer to be fixed! tomorrow is my growth scan so we'll see how much she's changed since last week! today we went to get milo's pictures done. idk if i'm allowed to post a link to the babygaga thread i made. but i dont wanna repost every picture. lol
https://forum.baby-gaga.com/about1634367.html


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- funny you should ask- I am currently looking at small space designs and working on how to re-do my balcony to "extend" our living space so I can spend a lot of time outdoors with the little ones- Also taking them to the pool- it still gets pretty chilly here at night, so not sure about taking them to our pool, as it has no direct sun to warm the water back up (Great for August 105 weather, but not so great for June IYKWIM) So willmost likely be taking them to my Aunties pool- she lives in a retirement community and the pool is heated t a lovely 80 degrees year round :)
One of my closest friends is moving back from Colorado (No mentions on FB please! It's a surprise for most of our friends!) So will be at BBQs in my old neighborhood a lot- should be interesting- And we do a weekly river trip with scads of friends- sometimes its a small group of 6-7 sometimes there's 20-25 of us! I LIVE for summer and can't wait for all of it!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lol too late i axed them all lol.. but yes its all them sort of things that pee me off lol i did try deleting and blocking apps but certain ones still get through. 

Milos good luck with your scan hun hope it goes well :)

As for summer, probably much will be spent on the beach, its so local its a cheap day out and keeps Joshua amused all day. Will have to get a baby shade this year though lol


----------



## heyyady

Milos- so cute! I have a growth scan tomorrow as well- we'll have to compare notes after :) (of course I'm about 4 weeks behind you, but still!)


----------



## MilosMommy7

hey- lol. well i had a scan at 29+6 and one at 32+6 both time she measured 3 lbs 11 oz.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hope she has grown some this time. The scans arent always accurate Im sure she is doing great :)


----------



## heyyady

3 lbs 11 is HUGE for a 29 weeker! and not too far below for a 32! Will hope she's put on for you!
https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart


----------



## MilosMommy7

i hope so! i've tried eating tons of protein this past week like they suggested.


----------



## heyyady

Are they doing the thermal imaging scans so they can see the cord flow?


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy and new - sounds like you have lovely plans for summer :)

Milos - good luck with the scan hun

Bedtime for me I think, I had promised myself an early night, but got a bit carried away playig games online :rofl: x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I should be asleep but instead im arguing with yahoo because i cant log in pmsl although i think OH is having the same problems, I have it on my phone, but I dont think he is receiving my messages and now he has logged off :( maybe he just rebooting like I did thinking it'll work (which it wont lol)


----------



## MilosMommy7

hey - yeah they do that too. i dont think they're concerned with the blood flow. but more of the efficiency(sp?) of my placenta.


----------



## mummy3

Goodnight wiggler:flower: Lol your mil sounds er interesting:haha:

Good luck with the growth scan Milos, have everything crossed she's grown for you:hugs:

Summer? I think its always summer here. Its like 80 degrees today ( like 27 degrees celsius) so pretty warm. We like to stay in with the AC on and try and find ways to entertain young kids :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Oh Mummy- 80 is COOL for where you are! It easily gets 115 or MORE. Last time I was in Phoenix it was 122! I strongly suggest having your air conditioning in the house and in your car looked and and serviced before it gets any warmer (The technicians get backed up for weeks!) and invest in a kiddy pool and popcycle moulds. also, if you have any candles store them in the vegetable crisper in the fridge :rofl: no joke!


----------



## hopefulmama

Well its 85 here now, in the summer its like 95 with like 100% humidity. Its gross. Thats why i never stay here in the summer. I highly dislike the heat


----------



## MilosMommy7

it was only in the 30s here today :( i'm so ready for it to be warm all the time!


----------



## luckyme225

I love summers here for the most part. Normally sunny and between 70-80's. We sometimes get a week straight of rain but it's almost nice after a really hot week. We will probably spend a lot of time in the backyard, making hamburgers on the grill, s'mores over the fire pit, and letting Connor go crazy on his outdoor playset. When I start feeling comfortable going out with the new baby we will probably go to the waterfront and the zoo.


----------



## Wiggler

Oh yuck I can't stand it too warm, as much as I want to visit America one day, I think I'll stick to visiting in the cooler months. The weather here has been just perfect for me recently, sunny with a cool breeze :)

Dylan slept through, luckily, I don't know how. some c*** smashed the window ABOVE HIS BED during the night. I am so fucking shaken up, we are damn lucky we aren't taking him to hospital, its worse than the lounge window, there is a huge gaping hole in Dylans but it didn't go through both panes of glass luckily :cry: The stupid intercom has been going off for most of the flats throughout the night (its broken) so I had a look out of the windows to make sure it wasn't some scummy kids doing it and I saw his window was broken, I don't know when it happened, but it wasn't like that when we put Dylan to bed :(

I feel sick now :cry:


----------



## heyyady

oh hon! :hug: be sure you call the police and report it- there's no way two in a weeks span is random and I wouldn't put it past those ass wipes upstairs from you!


----------



## Wiggler

Its already been reported to the police, just waiting for 9am now to report it to the HA and get someone sent out to board it up. I know 100% the first window was just kids, I saw them do it, and they come over every few months and throw stones at the windows, ring the intercoms etc etc, little shits, but even OH thinks todays window was them upstairs, which is sick if it was them as they know Dylan sleeps in that room :cry: I am so thankful that it didn't go all the way through, poor Dylan would have been showered in glass :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

I've calmed down a bit more now, feeling much better, going to have a nice cup of tea, do some tidying then move everything away from under the windows in every room, if this keeps happening I can see that it wont be long until something smashes all the way through.


----------



## heyyady

Will this do anything to move you up on the councils list?


----------



## 24/7

Ring the police wiggler!!!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy - its very doubtful :(

24/7 - we have done, but as they didn't even come out last time and just sent a letter saying through lack of evidence blah blah blah I don't think much will happen, they did say on the phone thugh that they are upping the police patrol in this area, not that it will do much, we live down the road from the police station :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Still have to report it so it's logged though, so good that you have reported it again!!

Bad bad stomach day today and have cut my lip open and am bleeding lots because of the aspirin - Ugh!! :( xx


----------



## heyyady

Having contractions at the rate of 3 an hour since 8 pm (It's now 1:30 AM here) 
Can't go to L&D til it's at least 4 an hour- it just makes me nervous- Why can't I just go now so they can stop this? I've tried all the tricks to get them to stop, so far no luck. :(


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - Sorry your having a bad stomach day and hope your lip stops bleeding soon :hugs:

Heyy - I hope the contractions die down, how rediculous that they won't do anything yet :hugs:

Taking a quick break from tidying, its soooo hot today and I'm on Dylans room at the moment and I can't even open the window :( Got all the furniture moved though, it looks so much bigger!!! just got to get all the toys off his bed, put his playmat back and move his rug then its done, then onto the other rooms.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler I just put this on your FB, but you can insist the police come out to you this is criminal damage and maybe harrassment and a statement should be taken. Then you will be offered victim support, accept it and ask them to do a complete safety check of the flat! They can also issue another supporting letter to the HA and council to insist you have a greater need for rehousing. VS can install alarms, offer personal alarms, and also do a lot more like CCTV if they really think it will prevent it happening again, so let them send a volunteer out, and a the advocate lady (your area will have one) and assess how much they can give you! Also agreed with the comment about your MP, get him/her involved. Find out who it is and ring them. No letters, emotions do not come out in letters. Ask the MP to come and visit you and see for themselves what Dylan is subjected to, and beg them to support your application for rehousing. MPs can influence quite a bit. You Also have the papers option, but hold off on that, thats best used when coucil and HA stills ay no despite the growing need. You also have the MW, this stress is doing you no good at all! Is your MW a supportive one? Or your GP? make an arrangement to speak with one of them soon, today/tomorrow, and ask them if there was in anyway they could help with a letter to support your move on medical grounds. The HV you had for Dylan too, she should be called and asked! Dont sit back, you will only get results if you take ALL the necessary action to make the changes. These things wont do themselves, you need to ask and ask and ask again. Dont let any of these people forget who you are. 

Morning everyone :)

Hey have the contractions slowed down any? Or sped up any? Have you had a quite warm bath etc? Hope you're ok hun :hugs:

24 - hope your stomach settles hun :hugs: Has the bleeding stopped! Have a take it easy day today xxx

I wish we had some lovely warm weather like you ladies over the pond :( Im not sure I could tolerate it all year but I would definitely give it a go ha ha but would just be happy if our summer months were like that, it makes a cold winter so much more bareable, but for 2 years all we had is odd days of sun, and then very very cold winters/autumns and springs. Our spring season is lovely this year though, lots of sun around, and its quite warm too :) (like 12 degrees C lol... see we not greedy, even this satisfies us for a while lol)

I thought I'd have loads of jobs to do today for my sister or parents or both. Usually when I come home they all make the most of me rofl but no one wants anything from me! So I have a day to relax :) Need to go pick my swing up for fidget, won it on ebay last week, local to my mum and she said I could collect this week when I was down yay!! Also want to get the car valetted incase I need to use it over the weekend with wedding guests. I will be driving my mother round for the best part of the day, but will use her car lol but Im thinking people are going to need help to be moved from wedding to reception so might need my car in the area too and dad can take over the driving of mum (as he wont going in the brides car after just the bride and groom lol). We'll see, but will take it to be cleaned just in case. Watched mam do hers yesterday, and I was like no thanks, for £20 that is way toooooo much hassle for me pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks for the advice hun, going to get my arse in gear now, this is getting rediculous! Deffo not the sort of environment I want to bring my children up in.

I hope you enjoy your nice relaxing day new!

Finally finished Dylans room, not sure he likes it too much, he threw a wobbly when he saw it :rofl: Just got the rest of the flat to do now, but as its mainly toys that need to be picked up, a bit of dusting and hoovering it shouldn't take too long at all. 

Dylan is in piggy mode today, he polished off a big bowl of cereal, 2 yogurts and just pinched and ate both my slices of toast :haha: Not sure what to do for lunch yet, going to have a rummage through the cupboards and freezers soon. OH was too pissed off to eat breakfast so I'll have to make loads up as he will be starving when he comes back at lunchtime.


----------



## meow951

I'm not relaxing today. Decided i'm going to make the most of the nice weather.

Washing all the babies light stuff today and going to hang it on the line. Going to go to asda and also do a bit of gardening i think.

I love this sunny weather, puts me in a good mood!

Can't wait to get his room all sorted. My cousin came and measured the room so now just got to go in and choose a carpet on Monday and then it'll be sorted. I can't believe i'm full term in 2 weeks! Time is going so fast, exciting though :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow great breakfast Dylan!!!!

Hiya Meow :) Its all going really fast isnt it? My mum has a lovely back garden which traps all the available sun so will spend the afternoon out there with Joshua playing me thinks :) or watching him with my feet up pmsl Ben 10 isnt my cup 'o tea lol Well this is all highly assuming he drags his sulky ass out the bathroom and gets dressed lol


----------



## heyyady

They haven't stopped as of yet- they were getting closer and now its been 23 minutes since the last one. Unfortunately no baths for me- I can't even imagine the pain of trying to get IN a tub, let alone out! I only get to go sit in the hot tub on evenings hubby is home- and they lock in up at ten (Stupid home owners association!) I was thinking about taking a hot shower, but I'm considered a slip fall hazard and would have to wake Hubby to come help me in and out ans sit there to supervise- a task he usually doesn't mind, but at three am I'd rather let him sleep just in case we DO need to go in. I have just warmed up my rice bag (Kind of like a hotwaterbottle) andam warming my stomach... I thought maybe some gentle heat. We'll see...

New- enjoy the relaxing time- and the wedding! 

Wiggler- I can't believe he ate so much, that's awesome!!!


----------



## Wiggler

It really is going fast, it scared the hell out of me when I think its only 3 weeks until I am full term!!

Nearly got all the tidying done, I'm so organised today, I normally drag it out all day doing little bits here and there. Its going to be so nice to just be able to relax for the rest of the day. Going to go outside to the garden with Dylan later. :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

It'll make a change having a relaxing day lol there is literally nothing here for me to do lol mum is up to date on everything, sometimes there is laundry to wash or iron, or shopping to do etc but nothing lol Oh trouble is leaving the bathroom now I can hear stompy feet, Im going to get showered and then sort the car and that'll be all i can do until i pick up the swing lol All i got to do is drop the car at the valters ha ha hardly taxing lol

I hope the warmth helps hun, dont let it get too hot though the girls wont like it. We're not allowed any heat compression (hot water bottles etc) here :( well we're advised against it lol I only know of the bath thing to help stop contractions, but really hope what you're trying works hun xxx


----------



## heyyady

Tons of heat is not recommended- but if you're smart about it and dont get over heated it''s ok. I do this and sit in the hot tub under the supervision of my dr. 

Wiggler- sounds like nesting has set in :)


----------



## Wiggler

My nesting comes and goes, but its deffo here today, I was scrubbing the skirting board in Dylans room earlier when I was tidying it :haha:

Just talked to my mum and I will have the moses basket on the 5th April!! :happydance: She is also going to have Dylan for a few nights then too to let me catch up on some sleep before bubs comes. She was meant to be having him this week, but my dad has been a total twerp and my mum is no longer talking to him and the atmosphere in the house is terrible apparently. I'm quite glad she doesn't have him the week though, we are making such huge progress with his eating.


----------



## Inge

I have bought more wool to continue the blanket making :thumbup:
Iv also had to start using OH's old LG phone cos my sony ericsson keeps messing up :dohh: Iv also just found out that my income support claim is fine and has been paid, was a bit shocked to see I was actually paid anything cos I havent had money go into my account for ages :haha:
So im going to try to complete Leo's first handmade blanket and start the second later on. 
Wiggler - I agree its scary how quickly it is coming up to may. My OH was born at 34 wks and I keep thinking what if that happens? Im not ready yet :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I made stir fry for lunch, it was yummy. Dylan didn't touch it but he just fell asleep so will offer him it again when he has woken up :)

I'm so sleepy today, I am deffo having an early night tonight.


----------



## Inge

this is Leo's blanket so far. Its 75cm across and 39cm long. I think its wide enough but not sure how much longer to go, if any :shrug: Im lloking at blanket measure ments online and some are as long as 70cms long:shrug: I guess the longer it is the longer it will last as he grows bigger. Its my first attempt at a crochet baby blanket and im very pleased with myself :cloud9:https://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n564/inge91/DSCF0024.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Aww thats sooo cute!!! It looks absolutely fab hun!! x x x


----------



## Inge

thanks x Iv been looking up and newborn blankets can be betweeen 20-30 inches. Mine is just shy of 30inchs wide and its 15inches long so Il add another 5-10inches to the length and then maybe puts some ribbon around the edges to make a nice border.


----------



## hopefulmama

Wow, i would never have the patience to sit and do that. Cool you can do it yourself


----------



## luckyme225

Feeling exhausted today. I get to pick up dinner tonight because I'll be out grocery shopping. Can't figure out what yummy goodness I want yet. Kinda want a milkshake with dinner.

Wiggler- I can't believe your going through that crap again. They need to move your family to a better area.


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- I can't believe they let children and babies live where you live, its clearly unsafe. I can't imagine how you feel to not have any control of the situation.


----------



## Wiggler

I know, its horrible :( We had only just started to feel safe again after OH was attacked and now this. Gotta arrange a meeting with the HA, OH is finding out from work if he is on delivery next week so we can book a meeting, then gotta see the MW, HV, doctor and see if the police can help.

The good thing is that Dylan doesn't seem too affected by it, he is back to his usual happy self now, not paying attention to the windows at all and the only time he is getting upset is when me and OH are super stressed about it.


----------



## wild2011

hello all, dropping in for an hour..

had mw today.,

so 4 weeks ago i measure about 4 weeks ahead, today i measure 5 weeks ahead :rofl: 

still engaged, have a scan coming thru for a few weeks time then it will be up to consultant if he lets me continue or induction instead of homebirth. cant believe hes still growing at that pace .lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hi wild!! Sounds like your little guy is a chunky monkey!!

I'm sooooo tired. Only an hour or so til OH gets home then I can rest :)


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i think he's just gunna be long as heck lol.

im knackered , my feet are throbbing. had some pre-pregnancy crops that didnt fit me last summer on today witha lush top, loving the sunshine.


----------



## 24/7

Your little monkey needs to share with Sam who is measuring small wild!! :p 

Still feeling rough, despite a nap. :( Have popped some cookies in the oven, so hopefully they might help.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 cookies make almost everything better :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

aww to feeling rough 24 :hugs: ive not had time to catch up, i wont even attempt to in here but will take a look at ur journal when i have time. 

i wouldnt worry too much, i measured on the bottom line with chloe leila and sienna, never ever measured small or big just average and that produced a 10lb11 at 36 weeks(how they never picked up on that), a 5lber spot on at due date ( never thought she measured small) and an average 7lb 11 at term +4, so i dont have any faith in them anddont think hes any bigger than chloe was, i just reckon he is lengthy. i will totally piss if he is smaller than 8lb after all the fuss.


----------



## 24/7

You haven't missed much wild. :p

I will be happy if he is a 7lber, but I'm small build and have a tiny bump so he probably isn't going to be huge!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

i think he'll be around 6lb10-7lb tops lol

u'd be suprised though, these babies can be so naughty and make us wonder lol

have we heard from mummy?x


----------



## heyyady

Just popping in to say the contractions have slowed back to about 1-2 and hour- 
We're off for my growth scan and cervix check- Bethy is out on spring break and going with us today so she can see her sisters :) 

Hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## 24/7

I'm going for around that too, I know some people have small bumps and pop out whoppers, but even to me he feels small, and can hide for hours so I cant feel anything off him however much I poke, and even when he is findable he still only feels small.... But we shall see, he might be a recordbreaker!! :D:D His ears must be buring, he just poked a foot out of my right side. :p

Mummy and LO are doing well at last update and LO is putting on weight nicely. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I hope everything goes well at the scan and cervix check heyy :)

This bubs feels bigger than Dylan did at this stage, but as long as he/she doesn't come out at 10lb or over I'm happy. :)


----------



## wild2011

im ademant this one wont be bigger than 8lb 2. :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Police rang OH just before he left work, they were just going to file the complaint and keep it on record, but while they were on the phone the police dude saw what happened this morning so they are popping round in the next few days :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

I don't mind how big he is, he just has to fit into the newborn sleepsuits I have lovingly chosen for him and wear them all atleast once. :p

Fan news wiggler!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe 24/7 we were given sooooo many newborn sleepsuits and vests that Dylan wore a different one every day until he grew out of them and still hadn't got through half :rofl:

random question, but now one of Dylans windows only has single glazing will his room get really cold tonight?


----------



## 24/7

It might be abit chillier tbh, but its been quite a warm day so he should probably be ok.... Has it got curtains accross it?

We have 12 newborn sleepsuits, and three going out newborn sleepsuits and one is lined up to be his outfit to be registered in, so he better not ruin the plan and be a fatfat!! :p xx


----------



## lisaf

morning girls!

Sorry you're having such a scary/rough time Wiggler!


----------



## Wiggler

Yea its got curtains :) They are quite thin though so might hang a blanket up over them. He'll end up boiling if we stick his heating on :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

I think he will be fine, we have our bedroom window open already as it gets too hot. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Well this is a first... Dylan is tantruming cos dinner isn't ready yet :haha: looks like we are moving dinnertime forward :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Where is all my energy, I need some Starbucks asap. I'm in trouble if i feel like this the next 8 weeks.


----------



## 24/7

Well done Dylan!! :D Did he eat lunch? Whats for dinner? xx


----------



## lisaf

I think taking away the milk has officially worked :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Lunch was a partial success, I made an amazing stir-fry and he took one look, said yuck (a word he normally only uses when his feet are dirty or he does a gross poopy nappy) and screamed for something else :rofl: I made him up a cheese sarnie and he ate about half :happydance: Dinner has gone brilliantly, he tried the baked beans, 1 chip and a sausage and a half, followed by 2 little yogurts for pudding. I'm so proud of him, he still asks for the bottle, but when I say no he just accepts it now, him asking for yogurt is another thing though, he SCREAMS when we say no :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Sounds like he is doing good with food. I wish I could get Connor to quit being so picky before this little baby comes along but that doesn't look like it will be happening. He refuses to try a bite of anything I make for dinner.


----------



## Wiggler

Fussy eaters and non eaters are such hard work, which is why i am doing everything I can to get this baby to be a better eater.


----------



## luckyme225

Yeah, me too. Though we tried everything it feels like with Connor. He ate very healthy organic meals for a long time. Didn't even have his first piece of cake until his birthday and he was even unsure of trying that. Some where down the line he just stopped eating and we got desperate because we didn't want him to lose more weight. Eventually that led to chicken nuggets and corn dogs which he now loves, well depending on the day lol.


----------



## Wiggler

Don't forget that junk food is better than no food, when Dylan was refusing to eat for days on end I used to get him to eat choccies and crisps. Would he eat healthier home-made versions? Dylan likes disgusting rubbish food so I'm going to learn to make healthier versions at home. 

Grr, stupid intercom has been going off all over the building all day :( I'll have to disconnect it soon before bed cos I don't want it waking me up again. We are reporting it for repair tomorrow so hopefully it should be fixed before Xmas, my lovely HA took 3 months to change a lightbulb in the communal area (which OH has just informed me is broken again) :dohh:


----------



## MilosMommy7

i hate how long doctors appts have been! 2 hrs is too long. i'm starving by the time i leave the place. my NST was good. i took a fiber plus bar to eat in the waiting room and that seemed to help. but they still had to buzz her. after that i had the BPP which i thought was gonna be the growth scan. they arent doing that for another 2 weeks :? once again she wasnt doing the breathing movements and the tech had trouble getting her to move around. which i dont see why they think that's a problem seeing i JUST had the nst and she probably tired herself out from that. the nurse that was doing my nst mentioned my due date and made a comment saying i'd probably have her in April because they'd wanna induce me or something. but then went on saying how i can deny it if i want. which i know i'm allowed to do (unless of course it becomes an emergency).


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- maybe you should try mixing up the after meal treats- find other things he LOVES and use them as treats- that way he's not screaming for yogurt all the time- try pudding, a cupcake, etc... 

My growth scan went great- Average weight for singleton babies at 30 weeks is 2.91 lbs- my little chunkers are 3lbs 5 oz and 3 lbs 8oz! At this rate I'm going to have two 7lb preemies :rofl:
And my cervix is stil just over +2 :happydance:

Wild- I was going to ask if you've been tested for GD, seeing how big your LO is, but then read that you had a previous almost 11lb baby?!? Ouch! :lol:


----------



## heyyady

Milos- Sorry they didn't do a growth scan- but from what I've been told they don't grow enough in two weeks for there to be a discernible difference... our growth scans are every other appointment, so every 4 weeks.


----------



## MilosMommy7

yeah they said i'll get one in 2 weeks, which is 3 weeks from my last one. i hate waiting that long to know what's happening! lol. but she needs enough time to actually grow.


----------



## 24/7

They sound like the are doing fab hey!! My LO was only 3lbs7oz at 33 weeks!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy - Glad your girlies are growing nice and big :) I'm planning on mixing up the after dinner treats soon, but OH did the shopping again and only brought back yogurts so thats all we have until tuesday :haha:

We managed to get Dylan back into his bed today now he has the new mattress, he wasn't happy when we took the airbed away, but only took 30 mins to get to sleep (upstairs were being really loud too which didn't help) He only asked for his bokbok once and that was just a delay tactic to get us to let him stay up longer, he ran into the lounge and hid in his book box as soon as he said it :rofl: it was so cute seeing him poking his head out and giggling at us :cloud9:

Bedtime for me now I think, if the Police turn up tomorrow I don't want them thinking I live in filth so need lots of sleep to give me the energy to do housework :rofl: Sleep well ladies, and hope you ladies across the pond have a wonderful day and evening x x x


----------



## charlotteb24

Eveing ladies!
Havent got time to sit and reaqd thru all that i have missed out on in the few days i have been working! hope all is ok with everyone!

Had such a busy few days with work and Noahs busy social schedule, that child has a better social life than me what with all the toddler groups we go to and nursery lol!

Just got home from mum and dads and blitzed the house, god only knows what actually posessed me as i was exhaused before i started and now i feel even more tired lol! Got yet another stinking cold! i wish that people would keep their germs to themselves!

Anways catch you all tmrw sometime hopefully xxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

evening all :) Just popping in to say hi! 

Took my baby sister out for a meal and drinks tonight, and 2 of her close friends (1 which I know well too). Had my car cleaned its sooo lush lol Picked up fidgets baby swing thats sweet and a great size for my little house lol My mum saw me come home tonight and went ape at me for wearing 5" heels :haha: oops! But I had to break them in, if they were no good tonight they'd be no good Saturday, but as it was went out at 5pm in them, got home at 11pm and feet were fine yay!! Had the sweetest phone converstaion with Joshua ever! I rang him while I was out to let him know I was going to be late back and miss bedtime (had planned on being back for that lol) and it was sooooo sweet to talk to him. Have a hetic day tomorrow getting everything ready for Saturday, mum is thinking of things we havent done or got, my sister is thinking of bits she is yet to do arghhhhhhhhhhh muggins here is the only available one to put it all right lol


----------



## mummy3

Aww new, that phone call sounds adorable:cloud9: Lol its good to be needed right? and 5in heels??:wacko: Did you and OH figure out why your messages didnt send?

Hey:happydance: wow your girls are doing awesome and yay for the cervix! Can they do more for your contractions? Either way at least things are looking good for a bit longer, try for at least 34 weeks hun:hugs:

Wild, I'm still gobsmacked by 10lb 11oz at 36 weeks! My 6lb 10oz 35 weeker was considered huge:haha: Eilidh is doing well hun, thanks:hugs:

24/7 the growth scans can be so out, as long as there is growth and you're feeling movements then I wouldn't worry. Hows your tummy now? 

Wiggler:hugs::hugs: You are going through so much crap, I really wish there was someway I could help you guys:hugs: I hope the policeman can do something, new's advice was excellent. Yay for Dylan too, with the yogurt, maybe try changing the treat/desert up more to stop it turning into the new milk.:flower:

Lucky, mmm milkshake!

Inge, love love love that blanket

Eilidh doing really well today, she got moved back to her room from the closet this morning lol and is with 2 new babies. She took 2 full feeds (as in no top up with the nose tube). Seems she doesn't like the bottle, so I'm arguing with them now to stop it totally, half winning:dohh: She bfs really well then they stick the bottle in, she barely takes it then takes longer to latch on to the breast so obv is getting confused. She's waking up alot more now so they actually have to interact with her now :rofl: and she pooped 6 times in 3 hours today, once up my arm:haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- so glad she is doing so well! Hopefully she can come home soon.


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy - glad to hear Eilidh is doing well and is back in her room :) I hope you can persuade them to stop the bottle soon, it must be so confusing to have different things put in your mouth constantly. Aww bless her, she gave you a present like she gave her daddy!! :haha: :hugs: 

I had a brillinant nights sleep, Dylan woke up at 4.50am and is in a bad mood cos of OH, he left the damn PS3 on all night and Dylan came in and thought it was all set up to watch train videos so he's thrown a bit of a wobbly, OH is now under strict instructions that the PS3 goes off when I go to bed from now on.

No more windows were broken during the night!! :happydance::happydance: OH has got to ring the police again today as they didn't send a new crime ref number to see if we get a new one, or if this one was put onto the old one so we can get back in touch with the HA so they can board and measure the window, I asked him to do it yesterday but he is sooooo lazy :growlmad:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning all :)

Mummy Eilidh sounds like she is doing really great, hope you win the feeding battle! Glad she is back in her own room bless her lol Are they letting you hold her more yet especially being more interactive?

wiggler glad you had a great sleep hun! Hope Dylan settles down and you have a nice day together.

I cant believe I am up this early pmsl I woke up at 6.45am (soooooooooooo not like me lol) and then got up at 7am, and was soooo sicky hungry (again not like me pmsl). I hope it was just hunger and not a bug though, i always feel sick hungry when I have a tummy bug, and do not have time for one of them this weekend thats for sure. Joshua is also awake and ready to go pmsl this is new territory for us both lol My dad has gone to work and left all his equpiment here so need to take that down to him, Ive just told my sister to get dressed Im on my way and then need to fight rush hour traffic and get into Manchester. Oh I feel rather :sick: I dont want this not today of all days :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

:( not good, Im already being sick! I do not have time for this today at all! Open to all anti-sickness remedies, I need to be feeling better immediately lol

Washing machine has almost finished so going to put that out and get on my way. Please keep everything crossed I am not sick all day :(


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun :hugs: I hope you feel better soon, I don't have any sickness remedies, all I know is to avoid dairy when you feel sick and to sip lots of water to keep yourself hydrated :hugs:

I'm so tired today, even after having a great nights sleep, I need to get started with the housework, Dylan threw all his toys and books everywhere earlier when he had a tantrum and I keep falling over them but I just want to curl up on the sofa and snooze.


----------



## heyyady

New- Ginger. Ginger tea, cookies, candy (chews), soda- anything ginger- hope you feel better :hugs2:

Wiggler- ran across a fun set of sites about kids and eating- thought I'd share the highlights :) looks like fun to me!
https://jennysnoodle.blogspot.com/2010/07/fun-food-face-plates-for-picky-eaters.html







and a great snack idea! 
1/2 banana on a stick, spread with peanutbutter then roll in coconut flakes


----------



## Wiggler

Mmm, that banana sounds yum! going to have to try that! and that site and the pics are fab! I love getting idea's for fun food to make Dylan :)

His new favourite film is being taken off BT Vision today. Tomorrow should be interesting, OH put that film on for him every morning when he wakes up so he won't start being super loud at 5am, Curious George is being removed in a few days too, but I just found a new film, I've got it on for him now to see if he likes it or not, so far it's not looking good :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Hope you feel better ASAP new. :hugs: 

The food looks fab, I want some!! :p

MW at 2.45, so we shall see what joys it brings.... xx


----------



## heyyady

I make the spaghetti hot dogs for my nephew (3) he loves them! Calls them spaghetti monsters :)

I was thinking of making the bananas and rolling them in chocolate chips as well and then freezing them - YUM!

And I LOVE the plates! They're like the magnadoodle things we used to have when I was a kid!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm getting some train shaped cookie cutters soon so I can make Dylan train shaped sandwiches, he will love that, he also loves star shaped sandwiches and toast too :)

Me and OH bought some childrens veg growing starter kids for Dylan which we will be planting in a week or two, I can't wait!! We'll be growing lettuce, peppers, sweetcorn, tomatoes and a sunflower :)


----------



## wild2011

heyyady said:


> Wiggler- maybe you should try mixing up the after meal treats- find other things he LOVES and use them as treats- that way he's not screaming for yogurt all the time- try pudding, a cupcake, etc...
> 
> My growth scan went great- Average weight for singleton babies at 30 weeks is 2.91 lbs- my little chunkers are 3lbs 5 oz and 3 lbs 8oz! At this rate I'm going to have two 7lb preemies :rofl:
> And my cervix is stil just over +2 :happydance:
> 
> Wild- I was going to ask if you've been tested for GD, seeing how big your LO is, but then read that you had a previous almost 11lb baby?!? Ouch! :lol:

first bsby was 10lb11

then 2 small ones lol, had gd tests with all ne way as its in the fsmily, but my results are perfect so no gd here lol i do have a tendancy to have huge placenta so bubs is wel fed xx


----------



## Wiggler

Whats everyone up to today? I've got to do some housework and cooking then might take Dylan out to the garden if he behaves, was thinking about going to the park, but my pelvis is really sore :(


----------



## heyyady

I have another NST today- and I think lunch out with Hubby <3 We're super tight on cash this month (Because somebody didn't pay his traffic ticket until he has to renew his license- $600! there went most of our spendable $$) but we NEED to spend time together not in this living room or a dr's office! So, won't be anything fancy, maybe my favorite taqueria, but hey, it's OUT!!!


----------



## 24/7

I have been out for a country walk and now a rest before lunch then midwife!!

I really want a tuna and sweetcorn roll but no sweetcorn, gah!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Dylans asleep for his nap already! Maybe he will eat lunch with us today. I'm a bit peckish so making a jacket potato to eat, not sure what I'm going to put on it, we have no cheese :(

ETA - ok, can't have jacket tattie, it died in the microwave :haha: I'll have waffles instead :)


----------



## Inge

Owee again! got up early and did my make up and hair to look nice cos since last night Iv felt like there is no room and everything inside is crampy :wacko: Feels like Leo's going to fall out at any minute. OH kept laughing at me for waddling round town holding my bump :growlmad: Iv got so much pressure down there at the moment but not sure what I can do to ease it off. I had a bath but that only helped til I got out :dohh: I know its not a urine infection or anything because I was all clear with my sample the other day so its deffo a baby thing. If it keeps up I might phone midwife just to see if theres anything to help the pressure ease up. Any one got any tips to help?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hello ladies!! I can never keep up in here. My last post was like 18 pages ago, which was probably just 24 hours ago, but this place moves too quickly. So I will say that I hope everyone is doing well.

Saw my midwife two days ago. Anberlin is still head down and has dropped. The midwife thinks she'll be here around 38 weeks. I'm excited about that, but I am SO uncomfortable!

In other news, my Miss Zoe is celebrating her 4th birthday today. Can't believe she's growing up so fast!


----------



## 24/7

Laying on your left side Inge? I don't know what else to suggest?!

The farmers are spreading manure on the fields next door today, and the smell.... WELL!!! :p xx


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> Laying on your left side Inge? I don't know what else to suggest?!
> 
> The farmers are spreading manure on the fields next door today, and the smell.... WELL!!! :p xx

Doesnt work with me :nope: just annoys the baby then he starts kicking me :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Same, I have to sleep sitting up as Sam gets so cross and kicky if I lay on my side.... Typical headstrong boy!! :p xx


----------



## Inge

Its cute when I snuggle up on my side behind OH and Leo starts kicking at OH's back :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - I hope Zoe has a wonderful day!!

24/7 - it always smells like that where i live :sick:

Inge - headstand maybe? :haha: Seriously though, I hope you feel more comfy soon.

Dylans being so moody today, I just gave him a carton of orange juice and got myself one and he went CRAZY screaming at me cos I had the nerve to have one myself. He really isn't liking the fact that we aren't letting him have his own way anymore. but the good news is he doesn't bang nearly as much anymore (apart from at bedtime and when he wakes up) :happydance:


----------



## Inge

Its feeling better now. Im going to lie down now with my support pillow see if that helps some more. Am really tired today so I deserve a rest :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes, go rest Inge. We all deserve to have a rest when we need one. I'm eating breakfast and then I have an incredible urge to nest. I don't know if it's because my midwife is right and Anberlin will be here in less than 3 weeks, or if I'm having leftover nesting from having Zoe 4 years ago. Either way, I have 10 million loads of laundry to fold today, dishes to do, and a cake to bake, and I refuse to let my husband's negativity towards my housework get in the way.


----------



## Wiggler

Police are visiting tomorrow at 11am and HA will be out by sunday to board the window! YAY!!

ETA - Talked to OH at lunchtime and we are repainting in the next 2 weeks!!! We was going to go out and buy nice paint, but we don't want to spend money on this flat now so going to use the cheapie stuff we have, I can't wait!!!


----------



## 24/7

Fab news Wiggler!! :D How did Dylan lunch go today? xx


----------



## Wiggler

hehe 24/7 you posted just as I edited  Lunch went really well, he had 1 sausage, and didn't try anything else, but he seems to prefer grazing during the day to having big meals (I'm like this too). and he had a nice snack earlier too so thats great!! 

Hows your day going so far?


----------



## 24/7

Oh how exciting for painting, we will need pictures!! :D We repainted a little while ago and it made the place feel so different even though we just went for cream. 

Well done to Dylan on lunch - Whats for dinner? xx


----------



## Wiggler

We are just repainting over the dirty cream with fresh cream (the paint is crap and comes off when you try to clean it) :rofl: but it will just look so much nicer and no more crayon and toddler handprints!!

I'm not sure what we are having for dinner yet, I'm leaning towards pork chops, roast tatties and lots of veggies, I do NOT want sausages AGAIN!!! :haha:

How about you, anything yummy for lunch and dinner?x x x


----------



## 24/7

We had weed growing people live here before and the walls had bits of mud and everywhere was abit weedy, and all was fixed with a lick of paint and new curtains/blinds throughout in the end, although the blinds we only put up a few weeks ago, haha!! :D:D

For lunch I had tuna crispbreads and for dinner I have a mushroom burger, new potato and vegetables, as no OH tonight so I won't bother with meat. Hopefully I like the burger, but we shall see.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 every time you mention what you have for lunch and dinner it makes me drool, it all sounds so yummy!! OH doesn't realise he has to do proper food shops now Dylan is eating properly so just comes back with sausages and waffles :dohh: I want nice food!!!

I'm hoping to get new curtains and stuff for the lounge soon, hehe I have a list as long as my arm of stuff we need to get, but I have to cross a lot off cos anything that is specifically for this flat (like paint, and carpet) is not being done now, I point blank refuse to spend another penny on this hellhole. Top of the list though is new furniture for the kids room, should be getting that at the end of april :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

We are lucky that our flat was bought by the landlord to let out, and we can stay as long as we want to, and can do whatever we want to it.... We bought the blind in a half price sale and it was just over £100 for both of them, which was a huge bargain!! :D

Hopefully once baby is here you can both go food shopping.... Could you do it online and have it delivered if your finding walking a struggle? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Thats a great bargain hun! I do love a good bargain!

I'm going to start doing online shopping again next week, I'm really looking forward to having yummy food again :haha: I need to start buying bits for me to cook up in batches to freeze for after bubs is born, no way am I going to want to eat the rubbish OH cooks while I am healing and BFing


----------



## 24/7

I love meal planning!! :D Most big supermarkets do three meats for £10, and that could easily do us for six meals, which is perfect!! :D We shop at Sainsburys as I like their meat and vegetables better than Asda and Tesco.... If I wasn't GF I'd be buying big bags of pasta and rice, lots of tinned tomatos and you can make lots just with that!! :D 

I've seen a fab fish cake recipe in the Sainsburys baby magazine I got yesterday so will be making that next week.... Its just smoked cod, shreaded potato, chives, flour and egg with soft cheese to dip them into!! :D xx


----------



## 24/7

Part two of reply.... :p So many fab recipes here.... https://www3.sainsburys.co.uk/littleones/ xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I always buy tinned tomatoes, they are amazing and can be used in so many ways! Also I buy frozen veg, its cheap and lasts forever. I have a big love for frozen baby carrots at the moment. I'm going to start getting more fresh fruit and veggies from the locaal market, if you get there just when they open the stuff is great :) 

Mmm fish cakes, I need to find the recipe I have for smoked salmon fish cakes, they are heavenly! A bit pricey to make but lovely as a one off treat. Also going to find a recipe for burgers, I love home-made burgers with some lovely cheese and a big fat slice of tomato on top.


----------



## 24/7

Burger dream.... Bun, burger, salsa, onion, sour cream, tomato ketchup then bun again!! :D With coleslaw, onion rings and chips!! Shame I can't really eat any of it!! :p

Think my dinners this week will include.... Fish cakes, spag bol, roast chicken, garlic roasted chicken breasts and maybe hotdogs and chips as a treat for one day!! Lunch can be a mixture of tuna and sweetcorn rolls, my homemade vegetable soup (potato, leek, cabbage, carrot, runner beans and brocolli) and jacket potato. :D xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Last night i made a super yummy pasta primavera. I used zucchini, asparagus, mushrooms, red peppers, cherry tomatoes and sauted them in garlic and white wine then added a small bit of pesto for a kick and then grilled some chicken then some whole wheat pasta. So yummy, I have a lot left over which i will be making for lunch haha.


----------



## Wiggler

Oh yum!! that all sounds so delish! Our meals are a bit limited where OH was useless with the shopping and we are out of money, but dinners will be either jacket or roast potatoes with veggies and either sausages, pork chops or chicken unless I find anything else hiding in the freezer, lunches will most likely be sarnies. 

We are switching onto lighter warm weather food soon though, YAY! I love warm weather food, its so much cheaper than winter food. Next week we will be having lots of pasta salads, fish, homemade burgers... yum!!


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya in the spring/summer i make a lot of pasta with just olive oil and garlic and add fresh spinach and cherry tomatoes, or artichoke... but i like lots of fresh greens and fresh garlic alone. Super filling and healthy. I eat a lot of fruit and drink smoothies a lot because its soooo hot here, so you really dont want the hot heavy food once it becomes march/april. Lots of salads, fruit and veggies.. otherwise you feel extra dumpy and shitty.


----------



## hopefulmama

So I found these sconces online and i am thinking about ordering 2 of them for the babies room... what do you ladies think? 

https://www.misomod.com/servlet/the-425/Jonathan-Adler-Ceramic-Giraffe/Detail


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful that sounds gorgeous!!! 

Well I have been folding clothes and wondered why Dylan was so quiet, turns out I forgot to shut the baby gate on the kitchen door and he was sat in there eating the yogurts :rofl: I managed to wrestle 2 off him, but he has just wolfed down 6 of them :rofl: Lesson learnt to always check the babygate.


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful, the lamps are gorgeous!!


----------



## hopefulmama

I really like them, simple but a nice statement piece for the wall.


----------



## Wiggler

I can't wait to find out if this bubs is a boy or girl so I can start planning on to do the kids room up :) I keep changing my mind on how to do it.


----------



## hopefulmama

Oh wiggler i forgot to menton, so yesterday i went to the doctor and my son's heartbeat up until yesterday was like 155-160 normally, and now its around 147/149.. i think you said you had the same #'s so thought that might be helpful haha


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun! I am starting to think this one might be a boy, I'm not sure why, I'll probably think that bubs is a girl in a few weeks again :haha: Not long til I find out though :happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya you're almost there. I am jealous I wish i was 3 weeks ahead of where i am. 
I am reading a funny pregnancy/new parent book called "Sippy cups are not for chardonnay"

It's probably not everyones cup of tea because its a bit cynical about the woman who love pregnancy think its a beautiful time and women who claim to fall in love and bond immediately with their babies from the get go... But it really is amusing and a nice look for other woman who aren't over joyed with this entire production of pregnancy and giving birth.

https://www.amazon.com/Sippy-Cups-Are-Not-Chardonnay/dp/1416915060


----------



## 24/7

Back from the MW, and she was lovely, but Sam is now measuring four/five weeks behind. :cry: We have to wait for our next scan at 36 weeks, but she has said I probably won't be allowed to go to the birthing centre, as measuring like this there is a good chance he will possibly need some help. On the positive there is a small chance he may catch up before my next scan, so will be keeping everything crossed!! I so don't want all our fears to be a reality, for Sam and for me, as a monitored birth stuck in bed is the last thing I wanted to..... So Sam, get growing!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun :hugs: Get growing Sam!! I hope he catches up a bit :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Thanks Wiggler. :hugs: The boy is causing trouble already!! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

24/7- sorry to hear the news. I hope he grows more in the next couple weeks. Was there any reason she gave that could be causing the slow growth and being so behind?


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 the trouble doesn't stop either, little boys are a handful :rofl: Totally worth it though :)


----------



## 24/7

Coeliac disease can cause small babies, as can placenta/cord problems, but they don't know why he is small as the cord/placenta looked ok at my last scan. She said it could be because I'm small, but she doesn't really know.... 

My next appointment and scan is 36+6, and it seems so far away right now!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

Has she discussed IUGR with you? I don't think you'd fall in that category, but that generally seems to be the main cause of gestational restriction. Maybe you haven't been eating enough? IDK, if you've had any problems so far, but I genuinely hope everything is OK and Sam gets a growth spurt.


----------



## charlotteb24

Hello all :)

Hope everyones making the most of the sunshine? still full of evil cold and feel like i could sleep for a literal week but have so much to do all the time!

24-7 hope sam starts to speed up his growth a bit for you, hopefully you will seea drastic change in the next few weeks!

Finally noah is down for a sleep! think i may have to join him, so shattered all of a sudden haha! but may have to much another hot cross bun first. I actually can't stop eating at the moment its madness! gonna end up with a 10lb baby myself if i carry on!!


----------



## 24/7

At the begining we were told to expect IUGR due to both the coeliac and the restricted blood flow, but the doctors are very vague and nobody has said much to us until today?! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

24- That sucks, you'd think they'd discuss that a bit further before this late in the game. 

Yesterday I went to dr and my regular Dr was in L&D so i had to see another dr who i don't fancy and he was basically trying to convince me that I should get a c-section so i could plan more accordingly and planned c-sections are just more 'in' right now and they leave such a minimal scar now, most celebrities and models do it now and blah blah blah.. I couldn't believe how elective he was to this and trying to pressure me. He also got outright upset that i have no interest in it and told ME i was just not being very cool about it all or open minded. I am like WTF is going on here.


----------



## 24/7

My care has been horrendous up to now, so I'm just hoping they can get it together now, as it really does count!! 

He wanted you to have a c-section hopeful? :o That never happens over here!! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Yes, well a lot of doctors here almost prefer it because then they can plan and be home for dinner or their charity event or whatever other bullshit they have to do. So they ask you if you would prefer a planned c-section or natural birth. And some doctors ie. this one, seems to really prefer it, i think its more popular in larger cities where you have very type A women or have a faster paced lifestyle. I don't like him much at all he was the doctor i first started seeing when i came to this practice and eventually switched to the woman I use now.


----------



## 24/7

The idea of a c-section birth it quite appealing, turn up, out pops baby, and back on the ward within the hour with girl bits still intact, however I don't like the idea of the recovery, and I really do want to experience child birth. xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Yea the entire idea is appealing, like knowing you go in, get it done, after your vag is still cute and not all in stitches or stretched out also having an idea of knowing more of what to expect vs the hours of labor and possibilities of problems u can experience trying natural birth... but the idea of recovery sounds like a nightmare. I have no desire to experience birth, I am all for the epidural and feeling nothing.


----------



## 24/7

No it really is very appealing, but not being able to lift anything or drive for weeks is not plesant!! I definately don't like the idea of an epidural though, I want to be up and about, but we shall see.... xx


----------



## hopefulmama

There's no way in hell, i'd go through all that pain. I have experienced pain.. I had to have a colposcopy (biopsy of cervix) like years and years ago and opted out of the numbing needle cuz it looked scary. Bad idea. Then I had to have laser treatment on my cerviz when i was like 16 or 17 and i opted out of the numbing needle so i popped some xanax and went into that like that, it hurt so badly, seriously dumb. 
I've had a tooth pulled and didn't get the lidocaine shot, because i tried to be brave. super stupid. Learned my lesson, if there is pains management available, take it.
Also having my boobs done, that was painful but when i took pain meds, it was heaven. 
Also i used to get my lips injected and the first time i did it with no numbing injections and it hurt soooooo bad. I wised up a bit and after that always got the dental block which was like 6 shots of the lidocaine which still hurt like hell but not as bad as the injections of Juviderm alone. Your lips are super sensitive so it can be more painful than anything, i'd say worse than boobs.


----------



## 24/7

I've never had any surgery only the pain from my stomach, so we shall see how I get one.... xx


----------



## Inge

Went for a lie down but still have the period pain cramps 4 hours later...:wacko:
Baby doesnt feel as high up today, havent had all the pokes to the ribs and his head is so low its putting so much pressure on my pelvis. I was on and off sleeping for a while but cant really settle cos no ones sure if OH's ex is dropping their son off and if so when so I need to be awake and relatively ok for this weekend as im going to be needed :haha: so sleepy still :nope:


----------



## Wiggler

I said for over a year that I wouldn't have another baby unless I could have a c-section, but then I really looked into c-sections and realised I would be just as screwed with the recovery as I was with my infection after Dylan. I'm quite looking forward to being mobile and being able to move relatively pain free after bubs is born, it's going to be so nice :)

I have totally lost all my energy, at 4pm I HAD to lay down, I could barely walk straight I got so tired so I just ended up laying on the sofa with Dylan watching kids TV. Feeling slightly more awake now, and OH is making me a cup of tea and sorting Dylans dinner, but bleh, I just want to sleep.


----------



## luckyme225

Just popping in to say hello. Gotta go get ready for work. Hope you ladies have a good day!!


----------



## Wiggler

Have a nice time at work Lucky!!

Well this is interesting, as I have said before our intercom keeps going off and I thought it was broken (its broke before and rang people over and over) well, ours ISN'T broken, we have just caught dickweed upstairs buzzing us then glaring at me through the window when I looked out as he fucked off to his car, the tosser! They have also been banging down again today, even when we haven't made any noise :cry: 

OH is now CERTAIN that dickweed broke Dylans window, which is sick as he knows Dylan sleeps in that room, obviously we have no proof though so nothing will happen, but we will pass along everything we suspect to the police and let them know the only people with a grudge against us is them upstairs.


----------



## 24/7

Make sure it goes on the diary sheets too wiggler. :hugs: xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- have a good day at work.


----------



## Wiggler

We are 24/7. Its just bloody annoying


----------



## hopefulmama

Jesus christ i am so over people today. I feel like the day is just a huge eye roll.


----------



## 24/7

I know wiggler. :hugs: If you were to be moved up housing bands, are there nicer flats/houses you could move to? xx


----------



## Wiggler

I don't know about nicer, if this flat was soundproofed and the neighbors wern't crazy then it would be great, huge louge, nice size bedrooms, close to schools, shops, transport and a park. But TBH I would rather live I a grotty bedsit than here right now. I'm certain we would all be happier. HomeMove haven't upgraded our banding online yet so the houses I bidded for this morning were with us as D band which gives us no chance.

I have 2 lovely diary entries today they just rang our damn buzzer again, I feel so silly putting "XXX rang our buzzer on his way out" "XXX rang our buzzer on their way in" but its harrassment and it needs to be done.


----------



## 24/7

Keep putting it all down Wiggler. :hugs: It all adds weight to the possibility it is them breaking the windows, which is good evidence of your need to move ASAP. 

Are there any houses for you to bid on when you go up a band? xx


----------



## Wiggler

There are new houses and flats put on every 2 weeks, and I am checking our banding every day. Hopefully our banding will be increased online before the next round of bidding starts in 2 weeks. 
Even with C band though we are looking at a 5ish year wait. But if this continues we will be raised to B band (OH will be visiting the council fortnightly now, he would go weekly, but he would use too much holiday) and then it will be just a matter of months until we move.


----------



## lisaf

glad you're keeping track of all the things, no matter how small. If you show that they ring your buzzer 2x EVERY day, that really adds up over time and shows how abusive they are!


----------



## 24/7

It would be lovely if you could get a house and you would have somewhere nice to stay forever after all you have been through. :hugs: What would put you in the top band? xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not sure what would put in the top band apart from us being evicted. I think if me or OH were physically attacked by them we would probably be put in the top band, but I really don't want that to happen. I'm making lots of appointments next week and so is OH so hopefully letters from doctors, midwives, HV's etc etc will help too. For once my medical history is going to work in my favour :happydance:

this is from the movemove website:

Band A (emergency, urgent priority)

* You are homeless, the Council has accepted a duty to re-house you, and you are staying in bed and breakfast accommodation or other short term temporary accommodation and your needs can only be met in permanent accommodation.
* You are homeless, in priority need and in longer term temporary accommodation and the landlord wants the property back, or the accommodation is not suitable for you and it is not possible to find you further suitable temporary accommodation.
* You are homeless, the Council has accepted a duty to re-house you, and you are staying with family or friends or your family is split because of a lack of housing, and your needs can only be met in permanent accommodation.
** You have a high need to move because of a medical condition, and your current housing is having a very significant adverse effect on the medical condition, or some other emergency need to move.*
* Your housing department has agreed to a recommendation by social services that you need to be provided with permanent accommodation.
* You are a transfer applicant currently under-occupying family sized accommodation and you qualify for a downsizing scheme (if one operates in your area).
* You are occupying a property which is subject to a compulsory purchase order and/or where the Council has a statutory duty to move you.
* You are a council or housing association tenant in a fully wheelchair-adapted property you no longer need but which could be used by someone else.
* You need to move on from care or supported housing and re-housing has been agreed as part of a special quota scheme.
** You need to move urgently because there is a serious imminent personal risk if you remain (please note this applies to Council and housing association tenants only).*
** You are in a very high need of housing, where exceptional circumstances warrant emergency priority (to be agreed by a housing manager).*
** Your needs, when considered together, are so severe that you need to be placed in a higher priority band (to be agreed by a housing manager).*
* You are an ex-service tenant whom the Council or housing association has a contratual obligation to re-house.
* You are a successor to a council tenancy (or an approved non-statutory successor) approved for a move to smaller or more suitable accommodation.

The bolded ones are ones that could potentially put us in band A if things got worse here, but they could also put us on band B too.


----------



## 24/7

I agree wth all the ones you have put in bold!! FX it actually works!! It makes me cross though, so many people abuse the system to gain from it, yet your OH works etc and there is less help available to you than those that cheat and lie to get houses/flats they don't deserve!! xx


----------



## 24/7

I'm having a mega craving for salmon en crout. :(:( xx


----------



## Wiggler

I know, people who abuse the system make me sick, I know girls who have gotten pregnant to get a free flat or house, people who say they are sleeping rough when they aren't to get somewhere. It's horrible. 

I am sooo happy this didn't all kick off earlier than it did though, I love this baby soooooo much already and I would never have TTC if we were living with these problems. And as stupid as it sounds cos I don't have the ability to see into the future, but I feel a bit guilty for bringing the baby into this mess :(


----------



## Wiggler

Mmmmm salmon!! I have no cravings at all at the moment. :( I want to crave stuff again!! :haha: My appetite is coming back though, which is great! I'm going to treat myself to a nice honeydew melon next week, I love to have some melon on a hot day, its so cool and refreshing :)


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh melon.... Now I want that too!! :p xx


----------



## hopefulmama

i'm sitting here drinking a chocolate milkshake. so yummy.


----------



## 24/7

Oooooh yummy milkshake, now I want that too!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I've just had a lovely cup of RLT (I'm on 2 a day now) and I'm boiling hot so sipping some ice cold water.


----------



## lisaf

mmmm... I want melon now too!


----------



## Wiggler

I think I'm going to take advantage of the fact that OH is home tomorrow and nest my butt off!! :haha: I'll kick them out to play in the garden so I can have some uninterupted cleaning time :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya!

Ladies i did read all the millions of pages but I am super duper too tired to remember it all, so sorry!

24 - Im sorry MW didnt go as well as you'd hope, but stay positive Sam may catch up in the next few weeks, and the scan isnt too far away :hugs:

Wiggler, did Dylan eat after 6 yoghurts lolol oops! Hope all goes well with the police!

The sickness passed after I spent an hour hugging the toilet basin :( There was nothing left in me to be sick. Then I did the jobs for my mum, took my dads stuff to his work, picked my sister up, who informed me she had bought black underwear etc for tomorrow ffs!! So picked up her wedding dress, then took her into Manchester to get ivory underwear etc which was not as easy as first thought! Went to collect the flowers for the mums/nans, took her to her nail appt, then I took the flowers to the hotel, then picked her up brought her to my mums, picked my mum up took her to her nail appt, took mum to the shops to get a champagne breakfast for the bride to be tomorrow morning, then took her to get dinner for us all... ate and now i am flaked out on the sofa! I want to go to bed but Im yet to find it under all the wedding stuff lol I woke up at 6.45, was doing stuff for my mum soon after, was sick on the very little breakfast i tried to settle my tummy, and I havent eaten anything at all since until I just sat down at 8pm now! That was a long day, and the wedding isnt till tomorrow arghhhhhhhhh


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh how could I forget to tell you all, while i was waiting for my mums nails to be done i was sure I could feel fidgets foot. Then as soon as I sat on the sofa and relaxed and he wriggled he definitely poked his little foot out and Joshua got to feel it too and it put a massive smile on his face :)


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe new, he actually ate 6 mouthfuls of dinner then had the last 2 yogurts :rofl: no more yogurts now, I am so glad they are all gone. 
Wow you have had such a hectic day! Make sure you rest up well after the wedding hun :hugs: 
Aww I bet Joshua loved that! How cute!!!

I just had my dinner, it wasn't too bad but I am so hot now, I wish we had the stuff in so we can have cold dinners on nights like tonight.


----------



## new_to_ttc

As soon as the wedding is done I need to get back to Wales for Joshua's katate competition lol... i will try to rest next week, but I do have things to do. i have promised myself from 36 weeks I will have to start resting up. I had a panic today, at the wedding shop I needed a wee urgent lol so rushed off to the toilet but when I sat down did not need it at all and it was just pressure I seriously was taken back to labour with joshua, coupled with the sickness and crampy feelings I really thought something was happening, but seems to have held off despite a hetic day. 

Dylan is doing so well with food hun xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

You had best take it easy, or I will send my crazy neighbors down to you :rofl: Only joking, I'm not THAT mean :) 

I have a magical changing bump today, I laid down earlier and it nearly dissapeared, then after that it was HUGE then it shrunk again. Very odd :haha:


----------



## lisaf

how can you tell when its a foot vs. an elbow or knee or heel etc?
All I feel are hard lumps, lol... no idea what i'm poking at :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I have feet popping out in the very top and to the right of my bump, and it really is clear what it is!! :o We can pick out bum and shoulder too, and when you touch them he rolls over like a puppy!! :p

Thank you new, he needs to get his skates on!! Hope you feel better soon!! And next week really must be for rest!! xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

had a dr's appt today, just a check up. HB was 145. which is the lowest it's been all pregnancy. but still good. measured 35 weeks. which isnt bad since it's only a week ahead compared to the 2 weeks ahead i was measuring at 32 weeks. i've weighed the same for almost the last month! but i guess that's just beacuse of my sugars having to stay low. they were going to do another nst today but i told them i had one yesterday at MFM, so they said they're gonna fax them and tell them they want them done at my OBs twice a week instead of getting them once at OB's and once at MFM.


----------



## lisaf

dang, your appointments are so confusing, lol!
Glad you're not measuring as big.
I gained 5-6 lbs at my last appointment, but at the one before that I'd lost 1.5lbs so I guess that evens out.


Feet are hugely swollen today.. .feels sooo gross :(


----------



## mummy3

24/7 sorry about the stress at the mw, here's to better measurements at the next scan!

Wiggler, lol at Dylan getting the yogurts, he's a resourceful little guy:haha: You guys so deserve to be moved somewhere amazing, far away from the evil jerks upstairs:hugs: 

New, please take it easy! Glad your sickness passed though hun. 

Milo, your measurements sound good, thats great you can get your scans in the same place.

Hopeful, your dinners sound awesome

C-sections are horrendous for recovery, give me a natural anyday:thumbup:

After much fighting with the NICU I'm going to be staying overnight tomorrow night to bf around the clock:happydance: I pissed off at least 2 nurses lol but worth it! Eilidh just dont like the bottle so barely takes it, which makes em think she cant be bfing properly but they couldnt argue with her taking the breast and still gaining weight :thumbup:


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- Good for you! I'm sure she'll do great, too- show those nurses!

24/7- it's your body and YOUR baby, hon- ask questions and question answers! First thing monday you should call and ask point plank if they suspect IGUR- How small is small, btw?

Lisa- I gained 7 in 2 weeks- it freaked me out until Dr reassured me since I had only gained 10 so far before that I'm still UNDER and need the weight- well, the babies do anyway! :rofl:


Wiggler- Every time you post about the *******s that live above you it makes me wish you could drop a piano on them and be done with it! You know- old cartoon style- have some ragtime music playing, and whoops! FLAT neighbors!

Milo- your crazy appointments sound like mine! Glad they're trying to simplify some of it for you :)

Hopeful- I can't believe your Dr is trying to push you into an elective section! I'm only having one because it's better for the girls and for my pelvis issues- but believe me I'd rather be having a natural birth! Went looking online last night at cesarean incisions and freaked myself out. :(

NEW- would you PLEASE take it easy??? All of the things you are describing, even the vomiting, is all pre-labor stuff! 

I had another NST today- all is well :) I'm just so tired today it really did bring me to tears :cry: 
Good news though- hubby got our room all sorted out and the crib is TOGETHER!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy - Good for you! How stupid are those nurses? They sound as if they are living in the 1950's! :dohh:

heyy - Glad your NST wen well hun, and YAAAYYYYY!!! for the crib being put together!!! :happydance: Try to get some sleep hun :hugs:

I didn't sleep well last night, I woke up with OH laying on my hair and it felt like it was being ripped from my skull, then there was the slight issue of me not going to bed til 12.30am and Dylan waking at 5am :haha: I'm going to try and catch a nap when Dylan does later on. 

The buzzer went off really late last night, around midnight, but as we didn't see tweedle dee or tweedle dumb near the intercom at the time I haven't put it in the diary, I have kept note of it seperately though to show the HA. 

Got lots of tidying to do today, I want to get started now, but I will restrain myself and wait til 7am at least :haha: x x x


----------



## heyyady

Had a HUGE dinner of tbone steak, mashed baby red potatoes and mixed veggies- now my tummy hurts :(
But I am turning off the lights in the hopes sleep is soon

I hope Dylan naps well for you so you can catch some sleep!


----------



## Wiggler

Mmm, that dinner sounds yummy! I hope having a nice full belly helps you sleep hun :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Fark- so much for sleeping!


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:

I still haven't started the housework :haha: Dylan has been a stroppy monkey this morning, he had his cereal and then kept asking for more so I gave him some toast which was rejected and now he keeps asking for more, but he will have to wait til snack time :haha: I'm so proud of my little piggy! :cloud9:

Oh yea, Dylan ruined my lovely neighbors lay in again :rofl: They started stomping around at 6am, aww poor them :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

morninggg all , zzzzzzzzzzz can i go back to bed


----------



## Wiggler

Morning Wild!!!! :wave:


----------



## wild2011

:hi:

im so exhausted, being clawed and kicked like mad this morning and my feet look like they belong to an elephant, was shopping and out for lunch yesterday and the pressure was that bad i couldnt sit down :rofl:


----------



## Inge

Morning girls. Im thinknig about whether I can be bothered to waddle down town today :haha:Had BHs pretty much all day yesterday so dont really want to start them off again :nope: we dont have SS today as he's at a bbq (which we didnt get told til OH phoned at 930pm last night cos ss was supposed to be dropped off:dohh:) So the house is quiet and im going to be bored :haha: Im going to catch up on the Masterchef I missed :blush: then decide :haha: Wiggler - Im loving my raspberry leaf tea :thumbup: im on 1 a day but had 2 yesterday and its so nice. There in the sale in holland and barrett (buy one get the second for 1p:haha:) also if anyone doesnt have a support cushion/breastfeeding cushion get to Tesco as they have lovely ones for £19 :cloud9: I was snuggling mine all yesterday cos of the BHs. 
The only thing I need down town is OH's really sexy request of a new nose hair trimmer but that can wait til tomorow! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Wild, is your DH home? could he watch the girls for an hour or two so you can lie down?

Inge, rest up today hun, have a lovely duvet day. I have to go pick up more RLT soon, I love the 1p sale :) Do you have sugar in yours?


----------



## meow951

I've grown to like the tea too! At first i hated it but i actually don't mind it now. But because i'm not a tea drinker i have days where i forget lol Need to be on two cups a day by now as well.

I would usually be at work today. Feeling a bit lost.....I feel guilty that DH is working full time while i'm sat at home lol


----------



## Wiggler

Dont feel guilty hun, you are still working, your growing your baby! 

ARGH, I really should get dressed and start tidying, but I don't wanna!!! :haha:


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Wild, is your DH home? could he watch the girls for an hour or two so you can lie down?
> 
> Inge, rest up today hun, have a lovely duvet day. I have to go pick up more RLT soon, I love the 1p sale :) Do you have sugar in yours?

I always have 1 tsp of sugar in my tea so do the same with the RLT. Il probably get soem more tomorow cos I think it was £1.50 for the 2 boxes. OH was worried that the tea had bought on the BHs :haha:I think as due date gets closer hes getting more nervous then I am :haha:


----------



## Inge

:wacko: since yesterday iv been leaking :blush: my arm keeps brushing my top and I can feel little wet patches :blush: then when I check myself nothings coming out :wacko: 
Im going to treat myself to a whole new mummy make up kit :thumbup: Iv got all the baby stuff so Im gonig to treat myself while I can :haha: Anyone got a fav brand that they love? Im looking around online at https://www.eyeslipsface.co.uk/ and theyre so cheap but Im reading reviews and mostly good stuff said. Im a bit weary as its so cheap though:shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless him!!

OK ladies, I know you are probably bored of the Dylan updates, but I am sooooo proud, over the past few days Dylan has slowly started feeding himself again, but only with cutlery, he still really won't touch food, but he just picked up a bit of toast and ate it with his hands!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Won't be long til he is 100% feeding himself, he's so grown up!! 

Doing a yummy pasta for lunch, mmm, can't wait! Anywaysm back to tidying I go x x x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww well done Dylan :D
We were up early went to the Next Sale & got a few bits for Ashten there wasn't really much there for the baby!
Another sunny day here again, off to the beach for ice-cream later & probably a walk if i can manage it!
Can see me stopping on every bench for a rest x


----------



## wild2011

have a luvly time wud,

go dylan, such a big boy now :)

ing i use expensive foundation and any well known brand on offer for lipy mascara and liner etc. im quite fussy as although i have clear skin the minute i use a diff product i get spots and wont go down that road ne more lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good job Dylan!!

Don't worry Wiggler, we all understand the pride a mommy has with her kids.

I need to be careful what I wish for...last night I made a post in the third tri about how I was offering my cleaning services because I'm very badly nesting. I was desperate for something to clean. Well, my kids are sure making up for it today. Isaiah woke at 5:00am covered in puke and we woke Zoe at 7:00am, also covered in puke. Isaiah also has diarrhea and has puked again since...I'm hoping Zoe was just a one-time because I really don't feel like spending my entire Saturday cleaning puke and poop.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww no Brandi, I hope they feel better soon :hugs:

Well, still no sign of the police, they are over an hour late, we have had a call from victim support though and they will be sending someone out to see us at some point.


----------



## wild2011

wiggler-only just saw ur post about if dh was home, afraid not works 7 days a week hun. lol by the time he gets in the girls will almost be set for bed. im resting up on the sofa though all housework sorted 4th load of washing in, girls playing in the garden and having their picnic, so back to ebay for me lol x


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, Have you forgiven him yet, or is he still being punished?

Police still not here... maybe OH heard what they said on the phone wrong and they were just booking an appointment for victim support to ring us?? I'm confused. :wacko:


----------



## 24/7

Can you ring them wiggler? xx


----------



## Wiggler

OH is taking a walk down to the police station soon to find out whats happening, Dylan is being a grump so the fresh air will do some good too.

I could kill OH, where he has done most of the cooking for the past few days all he has made is sausages and chips and now thats ALL Dylan wants, I made a very very nice pasta for lunch (OMG it was heavenly!!) and he screamed for sausages. I'm not giving them to him, he either eats what I make him or he can go without until dinner. I refuse to be one of those mums who has to make 2-3 different meals every meal time!


----------



## 24/7

GO WIGGLER!! What was in todays pasta? :D I had yummy hotdogs for lunch!! :D 

Hope OH gets on well when he goes to the Police Station. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Todays pasta was pretty much the same as the one I had the other day as I am cupboard scraping due to OH's terrible shopping skills :haha: Tinned tomatoes, Italian dried herbs, garlic and a splash of worcester (sp?) sauce.

I want to find some recipes to make a delish creamy pasta, I love tomato sauces, but they get a bit boring after a while.


----------



## 24/7

I used to love creamy pasta salads, M&S ones are just AMAZING!!

I've just had a big bowl of strawberries and grapes, yum!! xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's the rule here too..unless the kids have been sick, we are not short order cooks. You eat what you're given and if you don't eat it, too bad.

Today, we are short order cooks, lol.


----------



## Wiggler

M&S do the BEST food!! I do love it when I buy myself a little treat from there :)

Hehe Brandi, are the kids still not feeling good? I wouldn't mind making different things if they were ill, just to get SOMETHING into them, but Dylan is just a fusspot today, he is so like his daddy that it's frightening :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Zoe seems to be okay. It's been 3 hours since we woke her and she only had that one incident, but Isaiah has had a bought of diarrhea and three vomits since he woke, and that was 5 hours ago. He just napped on the couch and is waking now. We'll see how he does for the rest of the day. I thinking chicken soup, bananas and toast for meals today


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless, I hope they feel much better soon, its no fun being ill :(

OH and Dylan are getting ready for their lovely walk to the police station now, I'm going to relax and enjoy the silence while they are out :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Want to trade places, Wiggler? I wouldn't mind silence. My husband just went on nap duty since we were up so early this morning. That means I'm on puke duty. He gets two hours and then we're switching off. Please oh Please oh Please Isaiah, save your puke for Daddy.


----------



## Wiggler

I would trade, but I can't stand puke, if I see puke I puke :sick: Aww bless, I hope he isn't sick.

Awww, no fair, numpties upstairs are arguing and I'm trying to listen but they turned the damn hoover on. GRRRRRRRR!! They ruin all my fun :cry:


----------



## 24/7

I love listening to the neighbours argue!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I love listening to them argue too, and they are arguing LOADS now :haha: I always think of that and smile when mr creepy stares up into my flat :)


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:

sum 1 please banish me from ebay, im getting bid happy, though have some gorgeous m&s outfits in bigger sizes ans ted baker stuff lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: leila is having her first lesson in dunking biscuits in tea, she's just lost one from about a meter above the cup, urmmmmmmmm shes wearing it, the coffee tables covered and we have a mug of mush :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I would, but my arms don't stretch that far.

He's definitely very sick. He's got a fever now. I'm keeping him in pullups all day today because he's had diarrhea. Can't remember if I had mentioned he was potty trained now. He's been in underwear since the 14th of March and only 4 accidents since then. The last one was March 16. I don't blame him if he has an accident today but he's been surprisingly adamant that he don't have an accident in his pullup. He's still using the potty when he needs to, which is great.

Gave him some Gravol in his bum, so hopefully it stays in there, and I gave him a shot of Tylenol for the fever. My poor little man.


----------



## wild2011

brandi :hugs: for u and ur little man xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I jinxed it. 

The Gravol suppository didn't last long at all. Poor guy just told me he had to poop but didn't make it to the toilet. He made it to the potty in the living room though. Poor guy was so upset when he was done because he dripped on his hockey jammies. I wish I could take this sickness from him.

I didn't see the suppository in the deposit, so I don't know if I should give another one or not. It was only in for about 20 minutes.


----------



## wild2011

dont know anything about them, we dont have anything like that here for children,


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's an anti-nausea, vomitting and diarrhea medication. People take it if they have the flu, or before they go on a plane if they get air sick. They make it in liquid and dissolvable form too, but make it into a suppository for young kids who can't keep anything down.


----------



## wild2011

have u used another?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No, I'm going on the assumption that it's still in his bum. I'd rather not risk a double dose because this stuff also puts kids to sleep. At least his Tylenol is kicking in. His fever is going down.

At the moment, he's moved from laying on the couch to laying on a pillow on the floor trying to play with toys. At least laying down in one place and moving to lay down in another is progress, right? lol


----------



## wild2011

yer id say that was progress enough for now. hope he's back to his normal self soon hunx


----------



## Inge

argh why did I decide to go out :dohh:getting BH's stlll and feel off and shaky now Iv been walking. Im sat down with my support cushion now trying to get composed again :nope: OH isnt home til 7ish and dont want to keep pestering him with "im hurting/i feel ill" messages :blush: dont want to phone midwife in case she says to go in but not sure waht to do. Leo had a squirm last night but since yesterday when the BH's have been happening he's been a bit quiet :wacko: I might phone midwife in a mo and get some advice :wacko:


----------



## wild2011

if in doubt get advice, tnhats what they are there for.bh's will keep coming if ur over doing it /walking exercising or lifting too much, drink plenty of water and if they dont ease off seak advice. xx


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> if in doubt get advice, tnhats what they are there for.bh's will keep coming if ur over doing it /walking exercising or lifting too much, drink plenty of water and if they dont ease off seak advice. xx

the past 2 days theyv been happening I havent done anything. I spent all yesterday in bed and just now was the first time iv got out the house since so I dont think iv over done it :shrug: just feel urgh :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

are u drinking plenty of water? 

id deffo consider phoning mw hun. 

mw will almost always tell u bh are not painful. noticeable yes, uncomfortable yes, but they'll say they shouldnt hurt and ask u if they are regular and how often etc, so may be worth going on a contraction counter online they record them everytime u press the button so u can just give the times to mw. 

BUT be reassured bh can hurt, most mw's dont even have an y fecking kids, i personally never had painful ones with lo 1 or 2, but theyve got noticeablly worse with bubs 3 and this one. hence me preparing to ring ambulance and then they suddenly stop. 

get on the phone and get urself reassured! xx


----------



## Inge

just phoned. didnt seem too concerned. She said its prob practice contraction and to stay led down/have warm bath/use lots of pillows for support and only worry and phone again if I start losing water/blood. I told her about the watery discharge from yesterday but she said increased discharge is normal this late and with the baby being so low down its making it worse for me. 
It just feels like bad period pains at the moment :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Inge, rest up hun and if things get worse ring the MW again :hugs:

Well OH is back from the police station, he was right, they ARE late... They apologised and said we should get a visit before 6pm... I hope they come soon, I don't want them turning up in the middle of dinner, especially with Dylan being such a fusspot today.


----------



## 24/7

Hope they are here soon Wiggler. :hugs:
Whats for dinner tonight? Jacket potato with beans and pickle for me tonight as no OH. xx


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: inge keep an eye on things x


----------



## 24/7

Hope the BH pass soon Inge. :hugs: I haven't really had any yet.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm probably going to make a roast dinner. Oooh, that reminds me, I need to see what meat we have to defrost for dinner tomorrow. :)

Ooooh, I really want steak and creamy peppercorn sauce... but we don't have any!! I'll have to get some in when I do the shopping next week :)


----------



## 24/7

I want that too now Wiggler. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

creamy tom and bacon pasta bake, with garlic bread tonight.

had an amazing roast pork curry and rice last night the meat was divine :cloud9:


----------



## Inge

Im going to make a potato bake with creamy sauce :cloud9: really craving potatoes :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I want your dinner now Inge. :( How do you make it please? xx


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> I want your dinner now Inge. :( How do you make it please? xx

Im just going to boil up some potatoes,slice them up then make a cream sauce, add some cheese and some diced crispy ham and bake in the oven :cloud9: I want it now but have to wait so OH can have some :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I want. :( I have to make creamy sauces with my GF flour and dairy free milk and they end up going abit odd.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Inge, that sounds so good! Yummy :) x x x


----------



## heyyady

I woke up this morning craving popped corn- and not good popped corn either- like the crap kind you get at the circus:haha: Pregnancy cravings are weird!

Ok- Seriously, who puts pickles on a potato??? :sick:

Brandi- sorry your kiddo has the upchucks- :hugs:

Wiggler- I have to say I don't find 6AM a lay in!!! Most days you're lucky to see us up and about by 9 around here, and that's only if Hubby works early (Like today) or I have the misfortune of a Dr's appointment before noon! :rofl:
I hope the police come around soon- maybe you should mention the intercom thing and show them the log you are keeping on the jerks upstairs- be sure to mention you are keeping the log at your landloard's request!

I hope everyone is having a lovely day- I'm going to try to finish going through the babies' up to 3 month clothes and see if I still need anything- I can't see how- their things are taking over the house at this point!


----------



## 24/7

I have three sleepsuits in 0-3, so I need to stock up abit on them as thats all we have. :p No 3-6 months either, whoops!! xx


----------



## 24/7

And hey, leave my pickle and potato love alone, meanie!! :p xx


----------



## lisaf

is it wrong to take a nap at 10am? :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Definately not Lisa!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

heyy - you have been spoilt too much I think, 6am is a wonderful lay in :rofl: 

We are going to mention EVERYTHING to the police, cos they are going to ask us if anyone has a grudge against us and the only people who do are the lovely people upstairs. So we will give them all the background info. 

Just had a look at the potatoes as Inge made me want potato bake and I had to get some out anyway for dinner and out of 30ish potatoes only 3 were usable :cry: so we are stuck having chips with dinners from tomorrow until the shopping is delivered on wednesday. Not buying them from Iceland again. :nope:


----------



## 24/7

Do you keep potato in the fridge wiggler? I'm using two week old potato for my jackets, and they look no different to when I bought them as they have been in the fridge. xx


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Just had a look at the potatoes as Inge made me want potato bake and I had to get some out anyway for dinner and out of 30ish potatoes only 3 were usable :cry: so we are stuck having chips with dinners from tomorrow until the shopping is delivered on wednesday. Not buying them from Iceland again. :nope:

 are they all that bad? couldnt you cut the worst bits off them?


----------



## Wiggler

I didn;t know you could keep potatoes in the fridge, will have to do that from now on. 

half of them were all green outside :sick: and the other half that looked fine were black inside :sick: I only found 3 edible ones :cry: I normally buy maris Piper potatoes (they last for aaaagggggeeessss) from tesco's serves me right for trying to be cheap :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I keep them in the fridge and they last for weeks and weeks, in terms of how they store, not that they usually need to last that long, as I keep eating them!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha I am a potato-holic too. Nothing better than a jacket tattie with lots of butter and a delish topping, or loaded potato skins, or creamy mash.. :cloud9:

Inge has got me in the mood for potato bake, I'm going to make one next week, YUM!!


----------



## heyyady

We are spoiled- but we keep off hours for a reason- Hubby works almost an hour away and the earliest he gets off on regular days is 9:30- Then he does bartending 2 nights a week (same restaurant) and gets home closer to 1 or 2 AM. We're still trying to figure out how to work this schedule out with the little ones :rofl: We'll see, I guess!

Inge- Still contracting? Eat/drink something with potassium in it- a banana if you've got it, and drink a pint of water all at once, then lie down on your left side for an hour- :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Inge how do you make your suace please? :D

And wiggler, I love potato toooooo!! :D What flavour wedges do you make? DROOL!! xx


----------



## Inge

heyyady - its eased off now thanks for the advice.
24/7 - im being unhealthy and using some single cream in with the flour/butter/milk mix and adding some cheese in to it :thumbup: Im feeling in the mood for unhealthy food cos OH told me he had a burger for dinner :growlmad: now I want a mcdonalds :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

If I'm in a lazy mood I just plonk some curry powder on them :rofl: If I'm not feeling lazy I will put paprika, crushed garlic and cajun seasoning on them. YUM!!!


----------



## 24/7

Hey, OH works shifts too so we will be trying to find a routine to accomodate that?! And then I'll be going back to different shifts to him, complicated!!

Thanks Inge.... YUM!! xx


----------



## heyyady

24/7
Here's a basic gulten free cream sauce recipe - My mom's a vegan and I ran across this looking for vegan cream sauces... 
https://www.glutenfreecookingschool.com/archives/how-to-make-gluten-free-cream-of-mushroom-soup/


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> If I'm in a lazy mood I just plonk some curry powder on them :rofl: If I'm not feeling lazy I will put paprika, crushed garlic and cajun seasoning on them. YUM!!!

Iv got some mexican chilli salt in the cupboard and that stuff is strong :thumbup: Iv chucked that over wedges before and its lush


----------



## heyyady

We usually use cajun seasoning salt over wedges- but my heartburn has eliminated all spice from my world, so have been using olive oil, garlic powder and basil flakes :) YUM!


----------



## Wiggler

Dinner nearly done so best get dishing up, Police still aren;t here, I reckon they will turn up while we are eating :dohh: x x x


----------



## 24/7

Thanks hey!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Well dinner went badly, the potatoes were dry and horrible, so obviously weren't as good as they looked, and Dylan only tried one mouthful then started pointing at the kitchen shouting yummy, once again i was strong and refused to cook anything else up, he then tried to throw his plate so dinner time is over. If he asks for something before bed again we will offer him his dinner again, if he doesn't want it still he'll have to go to bed hungry. I'm not giving in cos thats how we got into the whole mess with the milk. 

The police still haven't turned up and I don't think they will tonight now so OH is going down the police station again tomorrow to pester them :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Well done for being strong with Dylan!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, its hard though, I just wanna run nto the kitchen and make him some sausages and toast as I know he eats them, but he needs to learn that he eats what he is given or he will have to wait until the next meal.

When I was growing up my mum used to make loads of different meals for dinner, I had whatever she made most of, as I'm not fussy, 1 bro always had fish fingers/sausages and chips, another had a roast dinner every day and another had a plate of chocolate and crisps (he had all his teeth removed aged 2 and had SEVERE food aversions) I am not doing the same, the amount of money she spent on food was insane!!!


----------



## luckyme225

All this food talk is making me hungry. Think I'm just going to make some pasta for lunch. I'm really craving red potatoes mashed with cream cheese and green oinions, YUMMMY!! 

One of my good friends delivered her first baby yesterday :cloud9: I got to see a picture while I was at work and it made me so ready for this baby to come. I love to see the cute little sad faces with the hospital hat on.


----------



## 24/7

He will learn Wiggler, he is just pushing you to test all the boundaries!! :hugs:

Aww lucky!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, he isn't liking that I haven't given in. he asked for dindins so I gave it back to him and he screamed and screamed and cried cos he wanted something else, then he calmed down and asked to go to bed, bless him. I think I won't have any problems getting him to eat breakfast, poor little mite will be hungry :(

I felt a lot of baby foot today, bubs doesn't ram his/her foot out like Dylan did, just gently rests it against my skin and moves it when I touch it :cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

He will soon learn!!

I have pokey out feet too now, and only the odd kick, although a quiet day here so far. xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

hey ladies. popping in :wave: i'm super tired since i only got about 3.5 hrs of sleep last night. milo had a fever yesterday from teething so he had a rough night. luckily we got him to stay in bed the entire night instead of having to wake up with him. but he's feeling better today so hopefully i'll get better rest tonight.
i cant believe i'm 34 weeks already. the end is basically here already and i still feel like i'm only 20 somethign weeks! lol :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, my OH was talking to victim support earlier and said "the stress isn't good for my partner, she's heavily pregnant" and I was thinking "no I'm not heavily pregnant... am I?" :rofl: 
I don't feel it at any rate. :)

My ticker scares me a bit... 40 days, how bloody scary!!!


----------



## lisaf

omg, that is scary!!! (the 40 days thing, lol)


----------



## 24/7

I dont' feel heavily pregnant yet, I'm still running and jumping about the place, literally!! :p xx


----------



## lisaf

Girls, just had a talk with my DH.. got into my feelings about his family a bit.. how I hate that his sister treats our house like his and don't like her in here when we're not home. How I don't like her boyfriend and don't want him coming to the hospital after the birth to meet the baby. I'm going to be very vulnerable and going through some healing myself... that is not the time to be 'polite' to people you don't even know! Why doesn't he get this??? :(
He's not insisting on the boyfriend coming, just doesn't see why I should object. We didn't fight or anything, just had a little discussion. The discussion got a little stressful which made DH want to stop talking (which of course solves nothing :dohh:).


----------



## 24/7

Sorry Lisa. :hugs: I completely see where you are coming from, and I am being FIRM with visitors.... I don't want anyone, and I will let people know if and when I do want to see them. I know its not very popular within the family, but he is our son, and we want to enjoy his first few days and then other people can pop in quickly and say hello. xx


----------



## heyyady

And that's 40 days til 40 weeks, hon! Could be shorter :)

I have a set of feet firmly lodged under my ribs on the left side, and another set tap dancing on my bladder :lol: And that one's got her HEAD crammed under my ribs on the right! They both like to be all stretched out- I keep trying to explain to them that Mommy is tall, but not THAT tall, knock it off! :rofl:

Emmea-Sorry you're not feeling well :(

Milos- Anyway you can get some nap time in today when kiddo naps???


----------



## MilosMommy7

i officially am a slow pace walker and a wobbler. i feel like i cant even try to speed up my walk if i try, i'm still slow. lmao.

lisa - sorry to hear about that. it sounds similar to when my bff in high school was pregnant. the family hated her sister's bf. but he felt like he was entitled to be in the room when she delivered, just because bff's sister (his gf) was in there. and because i was allowed in there. for one, that's her sister! and for two, i've known her since i was 5. they were only dating for a few months before she had him. so he threw a hissy fit and her sister wasnt in the room with her. only thing i can say is dont feel bad! it's your birth, your recovery, your rules! as a man, he'll probably never understand :(


----------



## MilosMommy7

heyy - i'm about ready to lay down on the couch soon here. OH is playing with milo right now. he's being a crazy man today! lol.


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- everyone under the sun wants to come see the twins as soon as they're born, like they're some sort of side show- We have been telling everyone that we are keeping it to immediate family ONLY and we'll let others know when we are up for visitors after we go home. Of course, between hubby and I we have 9 siblings, not to mention 5 sets of parents (Long story) and 4 great-grandparents- :lol: I think that will be PLENTY of visitors for awhile!
BUT- my point is, you might try taking this approach if he insists on his family coming- keep the rif raff out.

Ps- you only have 39 days on your ticker!


----------



## heyyady

OMG- Just did the math on mine (since it's obviously different from my ticker) and I'M at 40 days AT THE MAX! Aggggggh!!!


----------



## Wiggler

heyy - don;t say things like that, 40 days is scary enough!! :rofl:

Lisa - i think you need to be firm, there is no way I would want someone i don't know visiting me after I had given birth and its totally unfair that you are expected to be OK with that. 

I'm only having a few visitors after bubs is born, my mum (possibly my dad) and my 2 best friends, they have all been told if they want to visit they need to either bring some food or to do some housework like washing up, it sounds rude, but cuddles with the new baby cost!! :rofl: They are all really understanding about it though bless them, they know I am going to be resting myself for 7-10 days after the birth to try to avoid anything bad happening like last time. And they all know I would do the same for them :)


----------



## heyyady

Oooh, that's a good idea! Charge them admittance of one load of laundry done or scrub a toilet! :rofl: 
Hubby and I have already decided to make up a list on a whiteboard of chores, errands, etc so that when people say "let me know if I can help" we can say hang on and run get the list! :lol:


----------



## lisaf

lol, we're definitely putting visitors to work when they come to the house!
Thanks for making me feel better, that I'm not a total bitch for not wanting him there!


----------



## luckyme225

So has anyone packed there hospital bag yet? I haven't gotten around to it but I did pick up huge pads, nursing pads and lanolin to bring. I should know better after our scare at 35 weeks with Connor, we were totally unprepared. Thank goodness they were able to stop the contractions with a couple injections of terbutaline or we would have been screwed.


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't packed mine yet, I will be doing it in the next week though, I have serious lazyitis at the moment, and I'm a little bit in denial about how close my EDD is :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

I just worry about going into labor while I'm at work and having my husband have to pack it. I know he wouldn't know where to begin and would pack all kinds of crazy crap.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm planning a homebirth but I do have one packed, just in case.

My poor little man isn't any better. He's running a fever now, has vomitted 8 times, diarrhea twice, he's not keep fluids or solids down, he's not peeing as often as normal (usually 8-10 times a day and only 3 times in 12 hours so far) and all he wants to do is sleep. 

I hope he's better soon.


----------



## Wiggler

GRRR, damn intercom just went off then was cancelled before I got to it, there is a load of poeple at the front of the building so I know its deliberate but there is no way I am sticking my face up to the window to see who it is in case they launch something at it, so had to put it into the intercom diary instead of the HA abuse diary. I am pretty certain that him upstairs is there though.


----------



## molly85

aww hey girls never any chance to catch up. My bags are done provisionally but will redo them a bit closer to the time with more practical things for a flying visit lol


----------



## heyyady

Ummm, I think I may have a toothbrush in my bag? Maybe I should get on it and put a few more things in... Of course, we don't take nearly as much with us as you ladies do, and I don't need a labor bag...


----------



## Wiggler

Hmm, I suppose i should go to bed after barely sleeping recently. Fingers crossed that my lovely neighbors decide to leave our buzzer alone for the rest of the night. x x x x


----------



## lisaf

I think you really only NEED shampoo and toothbrush etc in the US. They will keep you and baby clothed while you're there, provide for both of your basic needs.
you may want some things like chapstick, your own robe and slippers, etc.

Even a going home outfit for you can wait if needed... you don't need it until you leave so there is time to send someone to pick something up :)
The US hospitals will give you lots of extras for the pads and stuff if you ask.
You might want a going home outfit for baby.
I know I want chapstick, lol! I'll probably also want to bring makeup so I don't look horrible in all the shots once the baby is here.


----------



## heyyady

I have to have my own shampoo and conditioner- I have tons of hair that turns into one big knot if I use the cheap stuff and don't condition. And I hate the little disposable toothbrushes, etc they give you in the hosp. I don't mind using the rest of their things- Just need a few teenie tiny diapers for going home, My outfit (Which will most likely be what I arrived in), and preemie and regular newborn outfits for the girls to wear home. Really it's the things like my computer, etc for if I have to be admitted before hand that I'm concerned with- I think I'll just make detailed note for my daughter to get together for me-


----------



## molly85

so much easier in teh states. stuff like lap top and books are bottom ofmy list lol

if your FFing over here younned even more stuff and there is now where on the wards to store the stuff. so my bag is tiny with full intention of getting outta there asap. I have tiny bottles of all my own bathroom stuff. and way to much baby stuff lol


----------



## lisaf

heyyady - since you don't have to worry about your water breaking, you can totally wear the same thing home, lol! I just worry mine will break on the way to the hospital or something so I'll want something else to go home in.


----------



## heyyady

I totally forgot about the water breaking part! And I could have to worry about that, pre-term labor and all- Ewww- Now I'm worried about that!

Just thought I'd share a picture- My daughter Bethany on the right and her best friend on the left <3 Remember when you were 14 and your best friend was your everything???:friends:


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely pic heyy!

Only popped on here quick while I have a drink cos I am a bit dehydrated and I'm going to have a little rant cost its 1am/2am? I'm not sure with the clocks changing tonight.


:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::hissy::hissy::hissy::grr::grr::grr: If that buzzer goes off one more fucking time tonight I am going to disconnect it from the mains and ram it up the arse of whoever it is setting it off!!!!!!!! It just went off twice and woke me up, and there is someone (again) out the front. I can't see who though. This is so fucking unfair!!! :cry:

Sorry for the bad language :(

Going back to bed now, night night :flower: :kiss: x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

my bag isnt packed yet. with milo i didnt start to pack it until i was 37 weeks. i probably wont do it until last minute again. i'm still unsure on going home outfit. and since i dont have extra clothes to have set aside i cant put any of my clothes into the bag until i know it's time. i brought my own pillow and i'm glad. i hate hospital pillows. lol. only thing i really packed was my clothes, his clothes and my toothbrush. they provided the shampoo and stuff. i sent OH home to get my razor since i ended up staying longer than i expected.


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies! 

I nearly went on a rampage at 4.30 this morning, the damn buzzer went off AGAIN!! Its all written down though and we will be contacting the HA tomorrow morning to let them know whats happening. Luckily it didn't wake Dylan!

We have decided to move Dylans bedtime to 8pm from today to match with the clocks moving forward an hour, hopefully that should put an end to the 4-5am wake ups.

Not sure what to do with myself today, we will probably spend the whole day waiting in for the police again so gotta find some fun stuff to do. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day x x x


----------



## wild2011

moaning -wiggler that buzzer shit doesnt sound too nice! *******s!

well im homebirthing unless he comes early, but have babys bag with coming home outfit, babygrow,vest,scratch mitts, hat , blanket, cotton wool, nappies, whihc is placed in the carseat in his room.
my bag so far consists of wash bag with shampoo, conditioner,tweezers,shower gel, toothbrush,toothpaste, concealer and mini bottle of foundation (not bothered with ne thing else) but my skin was instantly spotty after having sienna so im prepared lol. maternity pads, towel,3 pairs big knickers lol.
still need slippers, nighty, dressing gown, breast pads , outfit to come home in, which will be a baggy top of some sort and hareems. 

possibly add other stuff later but ill hopefully not need to go in anyway..

so glad we dont have to take bottles in here, that wud be a nightmare, ive bought the sterile ones that hospitals here give to u if ff so ill be ok for 2-3 days anyway.x


----------



## Wiggler

I'm quite lucky as my hospital provides LOADS, formula, pumps, pads, towels etc etc, but i am still taking my own in as I prefer to use my own stuff. I think I'm going to start my hospital bag today.

Just looked online and my local police station isn't open today so have to wait even longer for the police to come round which is annoying as they have told us not to have the window boarded until they have seen it :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

they sound like the service they offer is shite! not good!

they provide towel for just after birth here, but anything after that u need ur own, and the only reason i should go in is if early which will mean a short stay so im making sure ive got everything lol... just reminded me tp put camera in my hospital bag.. must remember batterys this week tho lol

guess what...im on ebay again arghhhhhhhhhhh stop me fast lol


----------



## wild2011

just a few of the things ive just bought :rofl: stopppppppppppppp me pls 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=120698949041https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=220757204034

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=120700375027

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=170617586936

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=270722447813

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=290548050562


https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=150577805737

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=330545857787


----------



## Wiggler

Naughty Wild, get off ebay!!!! :haha:

I love the towels my hospital provide, they are so soft and fluffy! The maternity pads on the other hand feel like sandpaper, major owies!!

Dylan is testing the boundaries again, this time he wants juice, but tough poopie, he can have water :haha: He ate breakfast like a champ though! My little piggy :cloud9: He's had a lovely long tantrum already this morning, I hope he ruined my lovely neighbors lay in :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: as if it wasnt bad enuf that they automatically lost an hour today :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, my stupid netbook won't load the Ebay pages so I can see! :cry:


----------



## wild2011

ohh hang on then...


----------



## wild2011

theres some
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 1









2.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 1









3.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 1









4.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 1









5.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wiggler

Awww!!!! So cute!!! 

I want to buy pink/blue stuff :hissy: Naughty baby having crossed legs at my 20 week scan!


----------



## heyyady

awww- super cute!


----------



## wild2011

i could go on all day ive bought loads :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 1









7.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1









8.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 1









9.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wild2011

awwww wiggler, not long now :lol:


i have a fetish for those hooded rompers, had pink and grey striped ones for sienna and they were adorable. that pale blue hoody jacket in last set of pics goes with a romper set dh bought in mini mode and they sold out of the jacket in the size we needed, whats the chance of winning a bnwt one :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Awww!!! I love looking at baby clothes. Although I do have a bit of a sulk when I'm in Mothercare cos their neutral section is so tiny so I wander over to the girls section and spend ages just looking at all the teeny dresses until OH drags me away, so then I wander over to the boys section until OH has to take me from the shop :rofl: 

Team yellow sucks :( :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Hooded rompers are adorable, I have to admit I did go overboard buying lots when Dylan was little, we only have one neutral one though, its a tigger one :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Image022.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wild2011

:cloud9: 

i had tiger stuff with chloe, one just like that :rofl:

i head straight to the girly stuff in mini mode, and then have to shake myself to go to the boys stuff, theres is an amazing sailor type outfit with hat i adore theyve just put in store, i so need it so thats next on the list at payday lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: YAAAY! Neighbors lay in officially ruined, they just went crazy banging at us cos Dylan was having a tantrum :rofl: Won't be long until this diary is filled :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: what do they do if and when u come face to face with them, do u get abbuse or what?
x


----------



## Wiggler

They call Dylan deranged, or call us ****s, or shout abuse about how we are giving her up there high blood pressure :dohh: i don;t see how we are giving her high blood pressure, we don;t do anything, we are boring :haha:

Wow, they really didn't like Dylan waking them up, they just booted our front door on the way out :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

i swear to god i would open it with a bucket of water, they so dont have a clue what kids r like and so gunna struggle with their own, itll be all that arguing they do and banging giving her high bp lol


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, we don't even bother going to the door now, they kick it then carry on down the stairs. 

I am going to laugh when they have theirs though, if they like quiet so much how will they cope when they have a newborn screaming at all hours :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Gotta say though, even though we never retaliate I really did want to go up there at 4.30am when they woke us up AGAIN with the intercom. I am still struggling to see how a couple in their 30's can be so petty and immature!


----------



## heyyady

isn't it 9 AM there??? I mean, I like to sleep on, but I am very aware the rest of the world is up at normal times!

Ok, so I posted a thread in a different section, but would like you ladies' advice on it as well...
https://www.babyandbump.com/twins-t...6-hubby-wants-send-me-away-advice-please.html


----------



## wild2011

hey- if youve a phone nearby then i dont see any reason why you cant stay home, if things get oout of hand and hard u can always change ur mind, and 14 yr old should be more than able to help you, i know id be at my mothers throat if i had to rely on her lol xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Its 10.21 here atm :haha: they are just lazy buggers. 

Heyy, I would stay at home while you still feel comfortable to do so, like you said, if there is an emergency and you need someone you can always call an ambulance :flower: x x x


----------



## wild2011

dh got up for work this morning, i stumbled down the stairs, (gosh my joints are stiff first thing now i walk funny and hobble for half hour :rofl) he made himself a coffee and ate a couple of satsumas, and i got myself a large glass of coke and a slice of treacle tart( still had my eyes half shut) so he tuts n says what the hell u doing eating that and drinking coke this early. ..and he gets COS I CANNNNN SO FUCK OFF dont know what obsessed me i dont eat shit first thing but it looked good and i had a sweat tooth :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

The first thing I did when i woke up was kicked OH out of bed and demanded a cup of tea! I am so not a morning person at the moment, poor OH must dread mornings, it's like waking up next to godzilla on a bad day :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:

i want a bacon sarni now, but i have to get dressed and wlak to the shops with kids, so may wait till i get back as ill get a stitch no doubt. he actually gave me £40 and i only need packed lunch stuff, so some more non bio and stuff for a cooked dinner me thinks. lol only needed a tenna stoopid bloke lol x


----------



## Wiggler

hehe silly man! Make sure you get something extra yummy!

I still haven't woken up properly yet, Dylan will probably fall asleep soon so will use that as a chance to do some cleaning to wake myself up :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Morning? What's that? It seems so odd to be wishing you ladies a good morning when it's still effing dark as hell here, alas, I still have a sick little boy. 5:47am and I've been awake with him since 4:27am. He woke with a terrible fever so I gave him some medicine. He said he wanted to stay in his bed and watch his Cars movie, which has, instead, turned into an every-30-second, "Mommy, I cute!" fest. For the record, "I cute" is "I puked". He hasn't though, not since around 6:30pm last night, so a little over 11 hours, but he's still very uncomfortable and very much wide awake, despite being so tired. I wish I would have just stuck him in bed with my husband. He would have crashed by now.

*yawn*...will this ever end?


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: brandi,

right im ready were offsky

proof i did get dressed and go out on a sunday, this may be the last before sprout is here :rofl;
 



Attached Files:







Image269.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wiggler

Wild, you are so pretty! 

Police will be here in 15 mins, the flat looks like a tip :dohh: its only toys though so I don't care :haha: Our lunch was meant to be cooked in 15 mins too, trust them to turn up during lunch! x x x


----------



## 24/7

Good luck with the police wiggler!! :hugs: 

I'm cheating on lunch today, a bowl of crisps and a bowl of strawberries and grapes!! :p 

Have fun out and about wild. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Police came, took pics, took the brick we found outside that was used to smash our window. They said they are going to talk to the policeman in charge of this neighborhood and he should be popping round next week. The mediation never happened because the funding was cut and they apologised for not ringing. They also apologised for not coming yesterday, there has been a murder close by so they have been dealing with that. 
They also said we are doing the right thing keeping a log of everything the neighbors are doing to us and to call them if it gets any worse. 

lunch time now!! Yay! x x x


----------



## 24/7

Step in the right direction wiggler. xx


----------



## meow951

I was nice and got up early and made DH a cup of tea and a bacon sarni.

My wisdom tooth is halfway through and every so often it comes through a little bit more. It's so sore and i have earache on that side. Stupid tooth :(

It's such nice weather today, going to get out and do some gardening after i've finished my lunch i think.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Meow, I hope your mouth feels better soon. Have fun gardening hun :)

I'm sooooo hot today, I feel like I'm sat in a sauna :(


----------



## 24/7

How did lunch go Wiggler? xx


----------



## Wiggler

We had sausage, toast and beans (can you tell OH cooked :haha:) and Dylan devoured 2 sausages, but didn't touch the rest, but where we had to put lunch back because of the police coming when they rang he was already sat at the table waiting so OH gave him a little bowl of cereal cos he was hungry and he demolished that too :rofl: so it went really well. 

Chicken supreme with rice for dinner, I don't think its going to go too well, but Dylan can't live off sausages and coco pops :haha:


----------



## wild2011

meow huge sympathys hun, all my wisdom teeth came through wen pregnant with sienna, i needed them all removed but couldnt till she was here, i went in for emergency removal when she was less than 2 weeks old, ouchies, and 9 months of agony thAt nobody could do anything for :cry:

so were back from shopping, a huge chicken in the oven, tatties prepped for roasties and mash, making my own yorkshires today, have whole baby carrots savoy cabbage and cauli having it around 4 i should imagion, so weve just had a quick roll and some strawberries bubs kicked crap out of me all the way home. 

have ironing to do might cheat and only do uniform and my clothes for tomorrow :rofl: 

wiggler-glad they turned up, eventually! 
x


----------



## 24/7

Well done Dylan!! :D
Whats chicken supreme? xx


----------



## wild2011

i had chicken supreme on chunky chips the other day it was amazing, though i was supposed ot be having chicken supreme with brocoli mixed over fusili pasta and lobbed under grill with jummy cheese on top to melt.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope that tooth gets better for you, meow. I had to have toothwork done during my pregnancy with Isaiah...not fun.

Glad the police finally came, Wiggler and that everything seems to be getting sorted out.

Well, it's 8:25am now and I still have not been able to get back to sleep. Isaiah finally crashed again around 6:00am, and Zoe is having a power struggle with us this morning, refusing to pee in the toilet or potty, despite having slept for 12 hours last night. She's been on the toilet/potty for over an hour now saying she'll pee in a diaper but not the toilet/potty, and we've told her no, and that she's not getting off until she pees, so now she's throwing a nasty tantrum while sitting on the potty.

Oh well, such is life and I'm not letting her blatantly waste a diaper when she's admitting she has to pee. It's the potty, the toilet, or well, those are her only options. Welcome to 4!


----------



## wild2011

tender chicken pieces in a thick creamy white sauce, its tinned and lush


----------



## 24/7

My wisdom teeth cause me lots of pain on and off too, luckily they are coming through nicely, so its just teething. :p

YUMMY roast wild!! xx


----------



## wild2011

thanks 24, im wanting sausages wrapped in bacon and stuffing tho, and i know id never get thru it all so not allowing myself lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh yeah...LAST BOX ON MY TICKER TODAY!! YAY!!! Only 10 days until I'm full-term too.


----------



## wild2011

:happydance:


----------



## 24/7

I LOVE sausage wrapped in bacon!! :D:D

I'm desperate for chicken supreme now, and searching for alternative to dairy recipes!!! xx


----------



## wild2011

will keep my eyes peeled hun, all veg washed chopped and prepped, mix for me yorkys r set aside gunna make whoppers today lol, kids love my homemade ones. chicken been in an hour so have added tattys now and lashed of ground garlic and black pepper nom nom nom

downstairs polished just got the girls beroom floor to be disinfected ive a feeling sienna has done a tinkle at sum point thats been wiped cos i can get a sneaky wiff of wee wee lol


----------



## Wiggler

Just made up next weeks shopping list online and made up the meal plan we are having next week for dinners:

Garlic and sweet chili king prawns with rice
cheesy potato bake with veg and pork
jerk marinated pork with jacket potato and side salad
chicken roast
chicken salad
lamb casserole
honey pork steaks with homemade chunky chips and veg

Mmmm, I am so hungry now!


----------



## 24/7

I'm craving a chicken cesar salad now after seeing your shopping list!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm really looking forward to the prawns and the honey pork. Can it be next week now? :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I don't have much left in now, so we are having some hotdogs and peas tonight then food shopping tomorrow. :p Chicken ceaser salad in on the menu and garlic roasted chicken, but I can't decide on anymore dinners yet.... xx


----------



## wild2011

nom nom all this food talk, wiggler will dylan eat thohse things, cos mine wouldnt eat many of them and id be forced to cook alternatives lol


----------



## wild2011

we have so far 

mon-chilli and rice, 
tues- salad and chicken wraps, 
wed- sirloin steak with jacket spud and garlic mushrooms.
thurs - spanish chicken
fri-spag bol & garlic bread
sat- homemade pie and baby pots with veg
sun- home made toad in the hole with creamy mash and veg nom nom nom

can i have all that now! lol


----------



## Wiggler

Wild, Dylan has tried all of them before and liked them, and I am having next week as different from sausages as possible cos he is going sausage crazy atm :haha:


----------



## wild2011

lol lol mine wouldnt eat pork that regularly, and no way eat prawns they hate anything like that lol wen we have spanish chicken theyy have chicken breast with something, so i will take theirs out before i add sauce, and chilli theyll have a mild tinned curry or something cos wont eat spicy chilli, i improvise parts of meals but dont cook them different menu lol x


----------



## Wiggler

I've noticed Dylan has latched onto 2 difefrent foods to replace the milk, sausages and coco-pops. I don't mind him having coco pops in the morning, I like them too, but no way am I cooking sausages every meal


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: sienna loves omelette so if shes off certain things ill wip together one for her, i do tend to feed her wat i know shell eat, but mine arnt fussy eaters anymore, so it was never a case of them refusing to eat other stuff now their older. my girls beg me for battered sausage, i dont often buy sausages except we are having some gorgeous cumberland ones from butchers for home made toad in whole. they like frankfurters too :sick:


----------



## Wiggler

OH always buys sausages, the gross frozen cheap ones from Iceland :sick: I like to have nice varied dinners every day, OH and Dylan could live on sausage chips and beans :sick:


----------



## 24/7

And rest!! Whole mega clean now finished, except for my usual fbreezing as it had run out, oops!! Now to have a quick rest before it's dinner cooking time!!

We never have pork except for sausages, I'm not over keen on it xx


----------



## luckyme225

You ladies can talk food. The closer to the end I get the more lazy I am when preparing meals.


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Lucky, I'm going the opposite way, the closer I get to the end the more I want to cook delish meals, probably cos I know I will be too tired to for a while after bubs comes. Which reminds me, time to cook dinner :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm lazy too. I don't feel like making extravagant meals like I used to. I much prefer to order in and if I don't have the money for that, as long as it's something my stove, oven or barbeque can cook up with as little preparation from me as possible, I'm good to go. I just don't have the strength or energy.


----------



## wild2011

dinner was amazing, dh plate is crammed and ready for him to heat up later, girls are playing for a bit while i digest mine then its ironing and bath time for the girls. im planning an earlyish night, if i get into bed to watch tv instead of staying downstairs i fall asleep within 30 mins, :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Oh my goodness- all this talk of food and I haven't even gotten up to have my breakfast yet! Stomach is growling and babies are squirming- I think it's time to feed them! Hubby took off to the store without fixing me anything, so it's cold cereal for me :( But he's coming home with my diaper genie!!! :happydance:


----------



## luckyme225

I can see myself ordering Chinese food and pizza a lot towards the end. Also there will be tons of cake in the house because my son and husband's birthdays are the same week.

I just bought my diaper genie refills yesterday. I thought $6 was a bit expensive for one refill but my husband informed me there is more than one bag in a refill. You can tell it's been awhile since I've had a baby.


----------



## lisaf

We keep eating out since we figure it will be a long time until we can do that, lol
maybe we'll have a good sleeper and can go for a meal and keep him in the carseat at the table. 
We had mexican food last night (super authentic where I live :) )
Tonight we're planning on going for pancakes :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sounds like me, lucky. Mine and my daughter's birthdays are 11 days apart. My daughter turned 4 on Friday so I baked our third cake in two weeks, lol...and with the exception of 3 slices, I've eaten the entire latest cake.

Today isn't any better for my little man...no vomitting today, but he's had a fever and diarrhea all day. He just had his first accident in 11 days, but I'm not counting it as one. He's made an awesome effort to make it to the potty through this sickness and given that he's sick, I'm not counting it as an accident.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow took over an hour to catch up! lol All i remember is something.. a lot.. about food lol

brandi hope isaiah is feeling better soon! Wingler nice one on the police, and Dylan sounds to be doing really well! Wild well done on getting dressed on a Sunday :haha: Forgetting the rest I read now lol 

Well what a weekend! After being sick Friday morning, I was off out with my huge to do list and Bh were shocking! Then I had an over whelming urge to go for a pee.. got to the toilet, no pee just a heavy sensation to push! OMG! Not the right time. Didnt have time to calm down though a wedding to prepare for lol Dress was not right, had to sort it, had to sort out the underwear (she bought black ffs), plus flowers needed sorting delivering etc I stopped about 8pm when I sat down to dinner lol Was in bed about 11pm, up again at 1am preparing the kitchen and champagne breakfast for my sister. Didnt get back to sleep at all. So that was me all day Saturday. Come 8am, was getting us to the hairdressers, then sister to get her make up, then mum needed the shops for some forgotten things, then home by noon enough time for a quick lunch then time to get showered and ready and get the bride ready. My dress was too big, I lost too much weight off the shoulders etc my dress had to be pinned :( My sister looked absolutely radiant! Got her to the wedding on time lol then I drove guests and family to the hotel, lots of photos, more driving, restaurant, then back tot he hotel for the evening reception. Stayed awake all night, had a lovely time, few guest issues (families huh!) but my sister and her new husband were so beautiful together and we all had a great time. I then drove some local guests home (I was one of the very few sober people lol), then drove my family home, and got to bed at 2.30am this morning!! Up at 7am packed and had to set off to Wales to get Joshua to his karate grading! Got back with 20 minutes to spare.. BUT... **drum roll** Joshua exceeded the pass mark by so many marks he has jumped a grade and been awarded the highers mark of the grading!!! So proud. Got to my house at 6pm, cleaned the lounge from the the bits I didnt do before I left, unloaded the car and unpacked, laundry on, dinner made and ate and now I am having a rest!! lolol Fidget has not been active at all today, back is achey but ok, and BH are a nightmare but I figure they'll ease off now the madness has stopped! All I need to do now is count down to fidget coming :) 

Sorry for the waffle, been some weekend! lol Oh I'll get you a photo of the happy couple she is so gorgeous :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

These are just 2 I pinched off FB lol.. I have a stunning one of her walking to the car down the walk at my mums, she just shines radiance :) Seeing her face made all the running round I did over the weeks so worthwhile. I am a very proud big sister!!
 



Attached Files:







confetti.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 7









gill.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new,sounds like you had a great, but hectic weekend. now REST!! thats an order missy!! And yay Joshua!! Well Done!!!!

Dinner had no hint of sausages and Dylan tried two mouthfuls!! :happydance: So proud of him!! Him and OH are having some quality time together before bed, so I'm relaxing for a few mins.


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely pics new, your sister looks absolutely gorgeous and soooo happy. I love seeing wedding pics. Her dress is stunning!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

her dress almost caused me preterm labour lol.. I swear the shop will be getting a few words! When the dress costs almost as much as the reception you expect the best! But thank you, was a lovely day and all hiccups were soon forgotten :) Joshua says thank you too.. as he is on route to bed! I think this little man needs some sleep bless him he has been awake almost as much as me! 

Dylan is really coming on with his eating hun :)


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless, I'm not surprised he is tired, its been a busy weekend!! How are you feeling now? Is fidget behaving?


----------



## 24/7

Well done Joshua!!
Time for rest now new!!!!!!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

You wouldnt think he was tired lol he thinks he can stay up.. I thinks not! lol Just seen some of the proffessional photos OMG! Stunning! He just sent my sister a sample because they'll be ready while she is on honeymoon, so he sent them to her before she jets off! 

Im feeling ok hun thanks. Think tiredness is going to hit me like a brick soon though lol Fidget isnt moving today, but to be fair he had a hetic weekend too lol so no doubt he'll wake up this evening once Im well rested :)

Did Dylan go to bed at 8pm for you? This will hopefully reset his sleeping cycle :) Although it is tecnically still only 7pm lol.. so he may wake at 3/4am instead of 4/5am arghh.. hope not!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hi: 24 hun hows you? Hows your tummy been? Hope its starting to settle for you now xx


----------



## Wiggler

hehe, Dylan went straight to sleep, poor little guy was shattered. I'm really hoping he won't wake up too early. I'm happy with any time after 5am, but if this works (which is why I changed bedtime with the clocks) he *should* wake up every day between 5.30 and 6.30am!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hope it works for you! 

Right I need paracetamol, antihistamine and RLT then can settle down infront of the tv and not move until either bedtime or morning, which ever Im awake for ha ha


----------



## wild2011

new. put your feet up woman thats it now ur on bnb chat duty, fill face with shit duty and maybe the odd school run. or else! lol, pics r lush hun glad it went well , and wow well done joshua, such a clever boy! bet mummy is very proud! x

wiggler yay for dylan trying dinner. kids r bathed and in bed, ironing is complete, girls uniform and mine sienna and dh clothes all out ready for the morning as our lunchboxes book bags pe kits ready, god im on a ball, hes gone to play footy, said he could go this week and next week then hes to stop till sprout here. i want some me time with him he already works far too much and im needing some company aside form kids 24 hours a flipping day, he said ok ne how so all ok there..

ive even loaded washing machine ready to put on at sparrow fart , im well impressed :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Wow wild, you have been busy!!

Just filled in the Cencus online, that was booooring, I was so tempted to put some silly answers in, but I was a good girl :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I thinks I maybe should iron the school uniform for morning before I sit down and settle, I may urmmm over indulge on the sleep thing tomorrow morning, best not take the risk lol I will definitely engage on BnB chat duty this evening, highly doubtful tomorrow though I got stuff to finish off. I will rest at 36 weeks, that gives me 5/6 days to get all the jobs done I have been putting off or taking my time over lol


----------



## Wiggler

Try not to overdo it though hun :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

that will do new! :haha:

cant belive how close u r now! 

have some tortilla chips with a jar of salsa for me a dh to munch later, but ive realised i got the extra spicy one :cry: maybe ill skip the dip im not fancying spicy tonight.


----------



## 24/7

Yes new, listen to wild, your new job is just BnB!! :p

Tummy is still not happy, but its been a month now and they say 2-3 for healing so I'm getting there.... xx


----------



## 24/7

I want salsa dip now, this thread does my head in sometimes, its like torture!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: bet wiggler now craves pesto and tortilla chips :sick: hows the green baby ne way? :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Mmmm pesto, yes please!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Bleh, Pesto :sick: I don't want any food at the moment, when I was making dinner I had to run out for air about 4 times cos the sight of food nearly made me sick, my poor tummy is very sensitive today :haha:

Pesto baby is good, having a good fidget and stretching out which is very uncomfortable, but I don't mind :)


----------



## wild2011

:sick:

well for 2 days sienna has had no accidents and wee'd on the potty all day, though we have a naked bottom running round the house/garden for now cos she wont pull pants or trousers down lol, went out shopping and stuck nappy on, she fell asleep and peed :grr: but happily took it off wen we got home, she came up to me and lay down for her bedtime nappy whihc is afirst u usually have to chase her, so proud of her, end of april is my aim for bedtime only nappies, i cant wait to do school runs nappyless and shopping


----------



## 24/7

OH was playing some rude song on his iphone to me earlier, and Sam went absolutely mad, seems he has OH's sense of humour. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

glad pesto bbaby is doing well :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:haha: 24.. nawty monkey!


----------



## new_to_ttc

aww hun, I hope you getting over the worse xxx

I fancy something to eat but I doubt I have much in lol I didnt shop leading up top going to my mums, and havent had chance since getting back Morrisons was shut lol Ive not even got milk in arghhhh I was sure I did! lol


----------



## wild2011

no gone off grapes? :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Well done Sienna, well for the most part!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless, Sienna is doing really well! 

Random question, but how long does a opened bottle of milk last, I know I should know this, but whenever we opened a bottle it was always gone within a day...


----------



## Wiggler

I mean before it goes off.


----------



## wild2011

urm check its use by date :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I don't trust use by dates on milk, I have opened fresh bottles before and poured out lumpyness onto my cereal :sick:


----------



## wild2011

its generally by the use by date though the odd bottle ive had form corner shop might smell iffy slightly before. 

ours doesnt last long enough to go off generally either. 

and i use long life uht for me so it lasts a life time lol

sienna is doing me proud though chloe and leila were toilet trained much quicker than she was so shes a lte one for me lol


----------



## 24/7

OH says 3-4 days, I have special milk. :p xx


----------



## lisaf

I always go by smell with the milk thing... if it smells fresh, its ok, lol.
Sometimes with the plastic bottles you have to pour it into a cup and smell because some milk sticks around the edge of the plastic opening and smells bad when the milk inside is fine.
I think the rule is 5 days after opening though. (that may only be for pasteurized milk)


----------



## wild2011

lisaf said:


> We keep eating out since we figure it will be a long time until we can do that, lol
> maybe we'll have a good sleeper and can go for a meal and keep him in the carseat at the table.
> We had mexican food last night (super authentic where I live :) )
> Tonight we're planning on going for pancakes :haha:




24/7 said:


> OH says 3-4 days, I have special milk. :p xx

:sick: thats what dh says he has :rofl: though its a ploy and not the same type u were refering too :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wild can you imagine opening UHT milk, and using it untilt he use by date :sick: Im not sure Wiggler, I pour it away every 2 days and open a fresh one lolol

And wild i have no grapes :( but they been a bit tarty last few times so Ive not been indulging too much on them. 

Oh I think I still have some monster munch lolol.. bought a multipack bag of them and then Joshua announced he didnt like them anymore... oh shame lol


----------



## 24/7

wild2011 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> We keep eating out since we figure it will be a long time until we can do that, lol
> maybe we'll have a good sleeper and can go for a meal and keep him in the carseat at the table.
> We had mexican food last night (super authentic where I live :) )
> Tonight we're planning on going for pancakes :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> OH says 3-4 days, I have special milk. :p xxClick to expand...
> 
> :sick: thats what dh says he has :rofl: though its a ploy and not the same type u were refering too :haha:Click to expand...

Probably not. :haha: xx


----------



## Wiggler

We only switched from UHT milk recently so I'm a bit clueless :haha: Its so odd not having to open a fresh one every day, its nice though.

Whats everyone got planned for the week ahead? x x x


----------



## 24/7

I used to love Monster Munch, all the flavours!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

i wonder if his is gluten free :rofl: ...... :sick: cancel that id rather not think about it lol

lidl have got lush grapes in jsut now 2 packs for £3 and divine we have red and green ones so nurrrrrrrrrrr nurrrrrrrrrrrrr :lol:


----------



## 24/7

This week.... OH off tomorrow and tuesday then wednesday is organising baby wardrobe, thursday is washing all his clothes for next winter, and then friday ironing it. :p Quiet week at 24 towers!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Thanks for that wild, bleugh!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:haha: "24 towers" 

ive got school runs and sod all else this week, non school uniform friday, thats it, waiting for bunk beds and sprouts furniture to arrive so i can unpack all the washed clothes and put it away :cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

Oh gosh, I forgot I'm also dropping a wardrobe off at my Mums as she didn't want me to dump it - Its only one of the cheapo material things we bought when TTC as we ran out of storage but were hopeful we wouldn't have room for it soon. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Busy busy week...

Monday: kitchen, laundry from being away, keeping all the new stuff we brought back and house holdy stuff
Tuesday: AM Im working (I work for victim support if you hadnt guessed lolol) and got a house call to do which will take up an entire morning, then MW for the aftewrnoon, then Joshua's crazy stuff Tuesday late afternoon (chess, swim, karate etc lol)
Wednesday: might be a leisure day, meeting a friend for coffee with no other plans yay!
Thursday: have leaflets to finish!! 
No plans for friday as of yet lol.. house will no doubt be a tip by them again and need doing lol


----------



## Wiggler

My week is sorting baby bits, waiting in for people to fix the windows and a possible visit from the police.


----------



## Wiggler

Oh yea, not sure if i mentioned it, but victim support will be out at some point, I have no idea when, they rang yesterday and said they would send someone out :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont like red/purple or black grapes :( If i have time tomorrow to do some leaflets I will do them in the next town there is a Lidl there and i'll try the green ones :)


----------



## wild2011

:wohoo: just lost another huge ball of plug, its never ending how much have i got lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler, they'll have a volunteer ring you and book a date and time that suits you hun, they wont just turn up :)


----------



## wild2011

they are mega yummy, their huge conference pears are lush too and on offer, weve munched 2 boxes today lol


----------



## Wiggler

I never noticed losing my plug with Dylan, I would freak out if I went to the loo and there was a big bit of what looked like snot in my knickers :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild Im not sure you should be getting excited about that this early lol... you promised not to have sprout before fidget! lol


----------



## Wiggler

new_to_ttc said:


> Wiggler, they'll have a volunteer ring you and book a date and time that suits you hun, they wont just turn up :)

Ooh, thanks hun. :)


----------



## wild2011

while theres no pink or bloody tinge to it im not doing ne thing :rofl: i dondt loose it on chloe or leila, with sienna i did on and off from 36 weeks, this time since about 26 weeks but the globs are bigger each time and more often now it replenishes supposidly but ive lsot laods just recently.


----------



## 24/7

Make good use of VS Wiggler, I've seen the good things they can do for those who actually want help. xx


----------



## wild2011

it doesnt mean ne thing new, that rubbish about labour being less than 2 week saway after plug is bull, it can replenish real quick, itll be pressure forcing mine out.. that :wohoo: was me running round freaking not shreaking for joy :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Wiggler, they'll have a volunteer ring you and book a date and time that suits you hun, they wont just turn up :)
> 
> Ooh, thanks hun. :)Click to expand...

and unlike the police... they'll be on time and stick to it :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Oh gosh plug talk, lalalalala!! :p xx


----------



## 24/7

new_to_ttc said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Wiggler, they'll have a volunteer ring you and book a date and time that suits you hun, they wont just turn up :)
> 
> Ooh, thanks hun. :)Click to expand...
> 
> and unlike the police... they'll be on time and stick to it :haha:Click to expand...

Well you would say that wouldn't you. :coffee::haha::winkwink: xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Bump at 34+2.... :cloud9: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, yea, the police were only 24ish hours late for their appointment :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 your bump is so cute!


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooooo ha ha hah a i thought you were partying pmsl Ive started having blood streaked plugs eeekkk!!! My MW wasnt impressed and gave me the distinct impression it didnt replenish, but its only been bits, not as much as Joshua that was VERY noticeable :sick: lol


----------



## wild2011

it does replenish, but if its got bloody streaks to it ur supposed to call the maternity ward pronto!!!!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: yup of course I would lol Punctual with a capital P lol 

24 - lovely bump hun so neat and tidy!


----------



## 24/7

new_to_ttc said:


> :rofl: yup of course I would lol Punctual with a capital P lol
> 
> 24 - lovely bump hun so neat and tidy!

I'm not convinced. :haha:

And thanks girls, I love my bump!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive informed my MW it had the pink blood vein, she just said are you sure its a bit early. i was like but it replenishes doesnt it? She said well no, not really. She asked if I was sure it had a blood streak so I said yes, i'd had a large show with Joshua and recognised it straight away, but it was not as much, its just every few days a bit. She said to keep an eye on it.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol 24 as shocking as it may seem, I dont think Ive ever been late for a VS call or visit lol I guess they been through enough to have a dippy volunteer to turn up late, I try a bit harder lol


----------



## 24/7

I'm feeling full, we have had a sunday treat of crisps, cakes and lemonade. :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

hmmm new, here id be straight on phone to maternity ward, they would have me in for checkup, whilst its not bloody for me at mo theres no need. keep an eye on it, i knwo my mw would go bonkers if id not been in for checkup


----------



## wild2011

nom nom 24


----------



## 24/7

new_to_ttc said:


> lol 24 as shocking as it may seem, I dont think Ive ever been late for a VS call or visit lol I guess they been through enough to have a dippy volunteer to turn up late, I try a bit harder lol

We need a clapping smilie. :haha:

Minus the sarcasm, it is intersting hearing about the other side that VS do, so thank you. :thumbup: xx


----------



## mummy3

I'm 30 pages behind trying to catch up. Sat here in the NICU nesting room bfing Eilidh who is wire and tube less:happydance: If she gains weight the next couple of days while being breastfed she can get out on tuesday, fingers crossed please!


----------



## wild2011

im gunna scurry off upto bed me thinks, im tired and need to jump in the shower first thing, 

have a good evening xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Sooo uncomfy right now, this baby is so mean to me! :cry:


----------



## wild2011

hi mummy :cloud9:

fingers and legs crossed here xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Great news mummy! I'm keeping all my fingers crossed that she can come home Tuesday!!


----------



## 24/7

Hi mummy!! Your LO off home before ours even arrive!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol i amaze myself too lol... never been on time for meetings or training though :haha: (cant totally change my character rofl)

Wild i will mention it again on Tuesday thanks hun! I got internal on april 6th so no doubt they'll check that at same time maybe I dont know. I forget how all this pregnancy stuff works lol

Monster munch anyone? I got red, purple or yellow flavours :)


----------



## wild2011

red and purple off beef at the mo, sienna will eat that flavour for u tho x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww hiya mummy, everything crossed here too :)

ps hun - the last 25 pages are ALL FOOD related lol skip them :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I'll have one beef, one pickled onion and one flamin hot please!! xx


----------



## wild2011

we can make the next 25 sex related if that helps :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

New- You're sister looks lovely and so happy! Now, we want pictures of YOU in your dress! I'm glad everything went well, but you really do need to take it easy! now, eat something sweet and lie down, get that fidget fidgeting!

Brandi- Sorry to hear little man is still sick :(

We'll be having tons of cake in May- Hopefully when my little girls arrive :) My grandmother's birthday is the 2nd, my best freind's is the 6th, mine is the 10th and my Son's is the 17th- and hopefully there will be babies on the 6th as well :)

I'm having a rough day- irritated at Hubby for just breathing it seems- Daughter is MIA and her phone is off- everything I eat these past two days makes my belly grumble, and the friggin power just went out. It came back within a minute, but now I'm scrambling to get all my candles etc together even though it's one thirty here- I'm really not keen on being left in the dark by myself- which then makes me irritated at Hubby all over again!Today is the day I'll ACTUALLY loose my mind! :wacko:


----------



## 24/7

No thanks wild. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> we can make the next 25 sex related if that helps :rofl:

:rofl:

Not had sex in days!!!!!!! Im proper horny lol Will fit him in this week for sure lololol 

*passes the monster munch round and opens the custard creams instead lol*


----------



## Wiggler

Wow Heyy, thats a LOT of bdays in May! I hope your day gets better hun.

No monster munch for me, I can't even look at food at the moment :(


----------



## wild2011

thanks god u opened the custard creams and not ur legs, that wasnt very cleverly added after ur horny confession. days DAYS? make that weeks or months for me :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

new_to_ttc said:


> wild2011 said:
> 
> 
> we can make the next 25 sex related if that helps :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Not had sex in days!!!!!!! Im proper horny lol Will fit him in this week for sure lololol
> 
> *passes the monster munch round and opens the custard creams instead lol*Click to expand...

Enjoy!! :haha: xx


----------



## 24/7

Legs firmly shut in this thread please!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Hey... I havent seen a photo of me in my dress yet lol Not everyone has uploaded photos, there is a few head shots of me but I know some idiot will have a dress shot eventually lol Although saying that I got changed after the ceremony as I was so uncomfortable in a dress, especially as I was so big and it was too big for me and i just felt crappy lol


----------



## Wiggler

Am I the only pregnant person on EARTH who isn't horny in the slightest? :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

We wont have many may babies if we all keep our legs shut 24 lolol


----------



## heyyady

new_to_ttc said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Not had sex in days!!!!!!! Im proper horny lol Will fit him in this week for sure lololol

Days??? DAYS??? Try Weeks and Weeks!!! I'm going bonkers- and hubby is MEAN and doesn't play fair- gets me all worked up and just chuckles and goes to bed- GRRRRRR!


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: im in ur group hey :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

This is true new. :D:D 

Once a week in plenty for me at the moment wiggler!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: god once a week would be divine im being deprived it would seem, new ur greedy ur not allowed ne more! wilds orders :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha Hey I do that to OH lolol.. but it only lasts a few hours and Ive wound myself up enough to cave in :haha: I think the last time was when the kids schools rang so ermmm Monday arghhhh A WEEK AGO!! No wonder Im going out my mind lol


----------



## Wiggler

I have DTD maybe twice since my BFP, my poor OH must be gagging, but he has hands, he'll live :rofl: I'd prefer to read a good book atm :)


----------



## 24/7

I can't keep up with new. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: sorry Wild no can do lol... Id drive myself insane rofl Its bad enough knowing in a few weeks i wont be able to for a while lol


----------



## luckyme225

I at least want sex twice a week. Figure I better get it in while I can!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You ladies must hate me...minimum 3 times a week here, but I'm sure that'll work against me when I try to use sex to put me into labour.

Mummy...everything is crossed that Eilidh gets to come home this week

heyy...your May is our March. We have the 9th, 12th, 14th, 15th, 16th, 17th, two 25th's, and the 26th


----------



## MilosMommy7

my laptop is back! yay. i can check in more often now. lol


----------



## mummy3

Hmm 5 hours to get through this, by the time I get on again tomorrow I'll be behind again and miss all the good stuff:cry:

Food, well today so far on top of an awesome burger, Ive had a lemon cream cake slice and a cinnamon roll. Followed by a snickers and a tub of robin eggs chocolate candy. Need sugar to stay awake:haha:

Lol at sex, New don't worry I was fine after a week so you maybe wont have to wait too long! Your sis looked gorgeous in those pics, so glad you guys had an amazing day and:happydance: go Joshua!!! With the blood plug, I got mine a couple weeks b4 baby came so you could be looing at a 37 weeker..

Brandi:hugs: Hope your little guy is feeling better, and did Zoe eventually go on the toilet?

ok will write more later little lady waking up:cloud9:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thankfully, yes...but not until after my mother accused me of abusing her and threatened to call Child Services on me...


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, yay for getting the police round, eventually! Dylan sounds like he's doing even better, lol at sausages though, all my kids have gone through a sausage phase. My eldest referred to sausage as 'round ham'. That 4 30am buzzing would have got me seriously pissed too so:hugs: Good luck with victim support hun.

Lisa, sounds like a very good plan to go out as much as possible, defo make the most of it!

Hey, I would stay at your flat, going to stay somewhere you wont feel totally relaxed can do more harm than good. How's the contractions hun?:hugs:

24/7 lol, yeah she'll prob be home before your babies are born but consider it a extra few weeks of sleepless nights:haha:


----------



## mummy3

Brandi, she wanted to report you for making Zoe pee on the toilet? Omg hun thats awful:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I didn't physically hold her down, but because I "forced her to hold her pee by refusing to give her a diaper", I was forcing her to hold her pee thus causing harm and damage, which constitutes abuse, she said.

She was free to get up and pee on the floor if she desired, but whatever. I'm not worried. My mother constantly overreacts.


----------



## MilosMommy7

took a belly pic today! i dont think i've changed. other say it looks smaller (which i think so too). maybe because she hasnt grown?

https://i54.tinypic.com/2q2fr47.jpg


----------



## heyyady

Milos- I go through smaller days too- it's like they wrap themselves around my spine or something- I'll get up and hubby will ask if one of them escaped :lol:

Brandi- all I have to say about it is "Mothers." The whole reason I do NOT want to go stay at mine!!!

Hubby unexpectedly get the day off (Power outages tend to shut down restaurants) and came home and cleaned like a tornado! It's not perfect, but OMG is it better! I actually wouldn't be ashamed if company dropped by! I can't tell you how much it's done to improve my mood- and we're going to go hot tubbing when he gets back from doing some shopping :happydance:

Steak and potatoes for dinner again :) I could get used to this!


----------



## lisaf

what a great evening heyyady!!! :)

We just got back from pancakes for dinner followed by a vanilla malt.. YUMMMM :)


----------



## heyyady

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm- going to pick up things this week on the big grocery rub for milkshakes - I figure I can add fruit and protein powder and call it good for me :) :)


----------



## Wiggler

It worked!!!!!!!!!! Dylan got up at 6am, and I had a lay in til 6.45 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: YYAAAAYYY!!! So glad I moved Dylans bedtime back!!
Shame the rest of my night sleep was crap though, buzzer went off at 5am, OH hogged the bed and covers most of the night and I kept waking to pee :dohh:

Got to take it easy today, my pelvis is killing me :cry:


----------



## heyyady

Yeah Dylan!!! Hope you have a fit free day, too! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, today is the first morning since I don't know when that he hasn't got up and been upset and screamed and banged, He's had his breakfast and is in a lovely mood. Hopefully the rest of the day will be just as great :)


----------



## heyyady

Alright Ladies, you ready for this one? MAY is in FOUR weeks and 5 days!!!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww mummy hope u have your baby girl home on Tuesday how exciting xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy, thats sooo scary! I'm still so unprepared :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :)

So i decided I would turn the alarm off and let us sleep in this morning :haha: Joshua didnt stir until 10.10am pmsl He is in school now, and I sent a letter saying I let Joshua sleep in due to a long weekend, and so he wouldnt be naughty and distruptive in school, which he always is if he is tired lol (Im sure school will appreciate my efforts very much he is in a great mood now lol)

Fidget is still very quiet, although I have felt him a little bit. Not worried, he is probably tired too lol Just catching up with JK then will do something lol Its a gorgeous day, should get the laundry finished and out on the line. Need shopping too lol 

Well done Dylan on a sleep in yay!!!! And mummy soooooooo excited Eilidh might be coming home soon xxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Way to go Dylan!!

Wait a second...am I seriously coming here and there's only ONE page to read today? Are you ladies feeling sick or something? Normally I go to bed and wake up and there's already 15 pages to read through!!

9 days until this little one gets served her eviction notice. But who's counting?


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, it is a bit quiet in here today. Maybe everyone is out enjoying the sun?

Lunch was as I expected, a total failure, Dylan refused his morning nap and is grumpy and sleepy, not a great combo for getting him to eat, so I'm hoping he will have a snooze soon and try his lunch after.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Zoe's refusing to eat too. I hope she's not coming down with what Isaiah had, but at least he's better now.

Sun? Sun to me means warmth and it's cold as the opposite of hell outside. The sun is quite deceiving.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya :) Its lovely outside here :) not that I have been out in it lol I havent actually achieved much today rofl Got to go out though and pick up my mums Mother Day present :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I think a scarey way to look at how close our babies are is to think there's only one more pay day eeeeek! (well for me there is)
I'm snuggled up sat in bed having a cuddle with my little Jacson it's so much comfier than the sofa xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG Wud! I just did trhe exact thing... I was just looking at my finances (wow this weekend has cost me a fortune!!) and I was like right well I can keep this and that till I get paid in a fornight, then thought omg.. it'll be my last pay before baby comes, I best make sure I have all that sorted first lol 

Awwww wish i was in bed right now, and snuggled to! How lovely :)


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan is asleep :happydance: I hope he is in a better mood when he wakes up, he's been a grumpy bum all morning :haha:

2 more paydays here before my EDD, good thing too, I still have loads to buy :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Great...just when we thought it was over, the puke comes back, followed by a fever and now he's farting and it stinks so bad I'm convinced he's having accidents in his pullups.

He was so happy and playful this morning, he was back to his normal self. No puke since Saturday night, but he pooped all day yesterday. No poop since 6:30pm last night so when he woke up fever free and happy this morning, we thought it was over. Then his mood dropped in the last hour but I went to have a bath, and just as soon as the tub was full, my husband came running in with him, covered in puke. Now he has a fever again, lethargic again. Oh, why can't this be over?

When will this end?


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww brandi hun, hope he is feeling better soon! Has he eaten something that could have started him being sick again?

So glad Dylan is sleeping for you Wiggler :) I was just starting to nod off there so got myself something to eat to wake me up lol got to collect Joshua super soon pmsl


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He ate bananas, applesauce and chicken soup yesterday which stayed down, so we thought it was okay to try to reintroduce his regular diet this morning. He had half a bowl of cereal this morning and a little bit of apple juice. My husband said it was mostly liquid that came up, with a little bit of cereal. I'm going to muster a guess that the apple juice irritated his stomach, maybe that his stomach wasn't ready for apple juice yet. We'll see how the rest of the day plays out.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Poor little thing, I hate being sick and Im a grown up (apparently lol), it must be so awful for the kids who dont understand :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He's just vegging on the couch now watching cartoons. I hope today is the last of it. Today is garbage day and it's already been taken. If the puke and poop continues, I don't even want to know how much worse our house could stink right now.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww poor little guy, I hope he feels better soon :hugs:

For once I used Dylans nap time properly and had a little nap myself :haha: it was great, I feel a bit more awake now :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: just picked up my mummy a Pandora bracelet, and have searched and searched online for a charm to go with and couldnt find what I wanted, but the shop i just got the bracelet from has a stunning silver heart with 'mum' on it :) perfect for Mother's Day me thinks! She is going to soooooooooooooooo cry when she gets her gift at weekend, she really wanted one but couldnt afford it for herself xxx


----------



## 24/7

Ugh, feeling sluggish and yuck today from being constipated again. :( 

Fab present new!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Fab pressie new!! I hinted to OH about Pandora bracelets, he saw the price and said no way, so i have to get a cheaper version, they are stunning though.

Well, Dylans mood hasn't improved with the nap, he is in a REALLY foul mood, good thing OH is back in a min, he can take over so I can put dinner on :haha:

I'm pretty certain that the local little shits have been throwing stones again, there is a nice big chunky stone sat on my balcony that wasn't there yesterday, no more of the windows are damaged though.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Are you getting plenty of fruits and stuff hun? Hope you feeling better. I think my addiction to grapes has kept me clear of all that this pregnancy xxx


----------



## 24/7

I'm eating fruit/veg/salad non stop, grrrr!! Having roast tonight so will stock up on the vegetables.... ZZZ!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im so annoyed, the cheaper versions look almost identical.. I cant believe how much I have just parted with for a bare bracelet lol i bet she wouldnt know the difference either lol Never mind! She is worth it :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww hun I dont know what to suggest. You tried prune juice, and apricots? if it helps any, when Sam is getting himself ready your body will clear itself out, so you'll get some relief soon xxx


----------



## 24/7

Roll on birth time!! :p Haven'ttried prunes yet, if no better tomorrow I will indulge.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Not sure indulge would be the preferred word lol but if they work :)

Im bored, I have so much I could do if I wanted to lol but I dont want to ha ha Think I might put 'The Chase' on tv lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

back from my NST and BPP. both went good. the best ones so far. haha. she was sleeping at the beginning of the NST but started to wake up at the end. and since she aws awake at the end it was just in time for my BPP. so she was going crazy moving around which made the BPP only 10 minutes long.
i had one big contraction during my NST, only lasted about 15-20 seconds. but it spiked up really high and it hurt. i noticed she moved during every other tiny contraction. nurse said she thinks i'll go into labor in the next 3-4 weeks. but i wont get my hopes up!


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, I reccomend the tinned prunes, they are yummy, but really soft, they go really well with apple in a crumble though.


----------



## Wiggler

bleh, got that wrong, they go well with rhubarb in a crumble, I am so dopey today :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

Hope everyone had a good weekend. 

New- your sister looks great, soo happy! 

I got a pedicure this morning and an extra 20 minute foot massage, felt so good, better than an orgasm. for real.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hopeful :)

Great news Milos, glad she woke up today! 

Well been sat here all day, bored for part of it, and 20 minutes before karate remembered I hadnt sewn on his new badges duurrrr lol So now I have a well pricked finger because I rushed lol


----------



## luckyme225

Hmm I want a mouth orgasm but not sure what dessert I want. 32 weeks today........ finally!! :happydance: Hope this week goes by quick. Got to sleep in until 9am, talk about a first. Now I'm off to go work out, blah. Hope everyone is having a good Monday.


----------



## hopefulmama

Did anyone here with kids suffer from post partum depression and how did it affect you?


----------



## MilosMommy7

hopeful - i had it after Milo and it was probably one of the worst times of my life. if you want to email me i'll go into detail.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So we just got word from the Make-A-Wish Foundation that Zoe and family will be spending one week at the Disney World Resorts in Orlando, FL and we'll have accomodations at Give Kids The World Village. I'm so excited for my little girl!


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - thats great news!!!!

Hopeful - I didn't get diagnosed but my HV is pretty certain I had it (I have a different HV now to the one I had when Dylan was born), as is my MW. I didn't feel like Dylan was mine, I really struggled to spend any time with him and bond with him until he was about 4 months old as I just felt detatched. I was told before I had him though that it was quite likely I would get it due to my history of depression, I am so pissed off now that I missed them first 4 months because I didn't get the care I needed. OH knows to march me straight to the docs if I'm like that again this time.


----------



## heyyady

New- isn't Karate on Tuesdays? Glad you're getting some rest :)

24- drink LOTS of water- we're talking 8 pints-

Wiggler- good for you to nap with Dylan!

Brandi- So sorry little man is sick again/still- but yeah for Disney World!!!

Hopefull- I had PPD in a bad way after my first baby 19 years ago- People didn't really talk about it then, I had no clue what was going on and thought I was going crazy! There were many times I had to call my mom or my sister to come pick up my baby because I was sobbing crying and just couldn't handle it. My first husband worked 2-3 days at a clip away from home and I just felt lost. It took months for me to come out on the other side, and actually didn't know what it was I had gone through until 4 years later when I was pregnant with my daughter, my new OB was asking questions... Funny thing is he was a super easy baby, and I had not a hint of PPD with my daughter, who was so NOT an easy baby!


----------



## heyyady

Dang thing posted twice...

My day today is going to be packing that hospital bag!!!


----------



## TTC#1inMN

BrandiCanucks said:


> So we just got word from the Make-A-Wish Foundation that Zoe and family will be spending one week at the Disney World Resorts in Orlando, FL and we'll have accomodations at Give Kids The World Village. I'm so excited for my little girl!

 I read this and just had to tell you that my husband and his family stayed there (10 years ago) because his brother had leukemia and had a wish. He LOVED LOVED LOVED the Give Kids The World Village. 10 years later and he still talks about how grateful he was that his brother and their entire family was selected. His brother is now healthy and 26! Have a blast!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you, TTC!! That's awesome that your BIL is healthy now! Always great to hear positive stories!


----------



## hopefulmama

Thanks for everyone letting me know. It is the thing that scares me most currently due to the fact I have a history of depression. I know the warning signs and I am very vocal on my feelings and when something is off and i am not afraid to seek help. My DH didn't realize it was so common and is really surprised about it and i think now he's worried to but he keeps telling me that there's no way he would let it get bad and now he's glad to know what the signs are. 

My therapist actually recommended going to my prior psychiatrist to get an rx for the anti depression meds that i can take to already have so if or when i notice signs of it, i have it ready since they normally take a week or 2 to kick in. I also can't take most anti depressants, Wellbutrin is the only one that actually works with me and i don't have horrible side effects. I know that 82% of women get PPD, and like 1/3 of them go undiagnosed.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey, karate is Monday, Tuesdays and Fridays lol 

Hopeful, its on my records that I had PND but I dont really remember it. My family tell me Joshua was a screamer for the first couple of weeeks, I dont remember that... yet I have extrememly fond memories of Joshua's first few weeks, so maybe I just remembered the good stuff? I never received treatment or medication so it cant have been that bad. I do know why they said I had it, and I did deal with those things. I think every experience is different for everyone xxx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG what eejits, buzzing my damn intercom just after we put Dylan to bed, he had just quietened down and now he is playing again :(

Bubs has got hiccups, for the 4th or 5th time today :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

OK, the buzzer just went off 3 more times... THREE!!!! GRRR, and now Dylan is playing up. OH has gone to try and calm him down, Dylan doesn't like the buzzer :(


----------



## 24/7

I'm sorry wiggler. :( 

Downing the water now, feel so full!! xx


----------



## luckyme225

I had anxiety issues from hell when Connor was born. I was so depressed that first year. I had no problems bonding with him or anything like that. I'm pretty sure my depression started around 12 weeks when I went back to work part-time. Lack of sleep, cranky baby and working 3 days a week put me over the edge.


----------



## heyyady

I think this is the quietest this thread has ever been... everyone ok???


----------



## Wiggler

I'm ok, I'm thinking about going to bed soon. Are you OK? x x x


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - I'm worried about PPD too... thats a good idea to have the antidepressants on hand. I know most women go through a short burst of depression, but many of those episodes only last 2 weeks or so (which makes it hard to know if you need the medication that takes 2 weeks to kick in or not, lol!). 

I had a horrible time coming off my last antidepressant so I'm quite scared of them now (It was Effexor and I had this horrible mental feeling along with a sensation known as 'brain zaps' across the web... apparently tapering off the medication doesn't reduce them for many people and for some people they don't fade away... it took 2 weeks until they faded noticably and it took several months until I was 'zap-free')
I've been on Wellbutrin before but it didn't do much for me... so not sure what I would need to try! I will make sure to talk to my doctor about this since I am worried and would like to have a medication lined up. THIS time I'm going to make sure I understand how awful coming off the meds will be. However, if I have to do it, I will... I know to take depression very seriously.


----------



## Wiggler

OMG that fooking buzzer keeps going off, thats 8 times now since 5am this morning :cry:


----------



## lisaf

could you convince Dylan that the buzzer is a game? That when the buzzer goes off, everybody has to 'freeze' whatever they are doing and the first one to move loses?

Not sure if you can convince him of that, but its one way to turn the harrassment into something that isn't so stressful for Dylan at least...


----------



## Wiggler

I've tried turning the buzzer into a game, but he still hates it, its soooo loud, even on the quiet setting, then it goes off all night too, luckily he has learnt to sleep through it now most of the time.

OH is ringing the landlord tomorrow and telling them we want a new intercom with a proper volume control on it so we can mute it at night or we want them to disconnect it. It's gone off 7 times since Dylan went to bed, he didn't end up going to sleep for well over an hour cos of it :(

Just looked through the log and it only ever happens between 6.30pm and 5.30am :( I would rather it went off all day instead.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- I can't take ssri's or snri's. The only way i've been able to take a ssri was 5mg of lexapro(which is nothing) in combination of wellbutrin. ALl the other ones made me more depressed, bad thoughts, no sex drive, couldn't orgasm, and gain weight. All of that made me more depressed, and no way after giving birth i'm looking to take a med that causes weight gain. Wellbutrin made me feel way better, it kicks in way faster, made me lose weight and have higher sex drive... really couldn't find a downfall. But when i quit taking i too had the 'brain zaps' i still even get them here and there, but rarely. 

The reason i want to consult with a psychiatrist is because OB's really will just give u an rx for whatever company and pharm reps they deals. They don't know the ins and outs of the medicines and how each can effect you differently, so I REALLY do NOT trust them to medicate me for any type of depression or mental issues


----------



## lisaf

are the neighbors going downstairs every time to do this or is it neighborhood kids sometimes?


----------



## Wiggler

Well, bedtime for me I think. Fingers crossed the buzzer doesn't go off again :nope:

:sleep:


----------



## Wiggler

lisaf said:


> are the neighbors going downstairs every time to do this or is it neighborhood kids sometimes?

I'm not sure, we have caught the neighbors doing it twice, and a few times there has been people outside the front door (I think him upstairs was with them) but a lot of the time we can't see anyone. its really odd. I'm not sure if the intercom is broken but every other time it's broke and rang poeple it rings EVERYONE and it happens day and night, but this time its just us (we can hear other peoples intercoms ring from our flat) and only at night. 

The angle our flat is though means that someone who is inside the block can easily go down there, open the door, ring our flat nd we wouldn't see them...


----------



## heyyady

Is there any way you can disconnect it?


----------



## lisaf

hopefulmama said:


> Lisa- I can't take ssri's or snri's. The only way i've been able to take a ssri was 5mg of lexapro(which is nothing) in combination of wellbutrin. ALl the other ones made me more depressed, bad thoughts, no sex drive, couldn't orgasm, and gain weight. All of that made me more depressed, and no way after giving birth i'm looking to take a med that causes weight gain. Wellbutrin made me feel way better, it kicks in way faster, made me lose weight and have higher sex drive... really couldn't find a downfall. But when i quit taking i too had the 'brain zaps' i still even get them here and there, but rarely.
> 
> The reason i want to consult with a psychiatrist is because OB's really will just give u an rx for whatever company and pharm reps they deals. They don't know the ins and outs of the medicines and how each can effect you differently, so I REALLY do NOT trust them to medicate me for any type of depression or mental issues

Good point about OBs and GPs... it was my GP who put me on Effexor and didn't warn about the withdrawal effects. I gave her an earful when I experienced them. I totally lost my sex drive on it (well, my sex drive was already dead from depression, but it made it harder/almost impossible to orgasm) and gained weight... my GP had put me on it partially to help with some of the weight gain I was getting from depression-related over-eating... guess what.. didn't work :dohh: And weight gain was a listed side effect so I'm guessing she didn't read up on it or thought I might skip that one side effect.
I dropped 17lbs without doing a single thing differently diet or exercise-related when I had my Mirena removed and stopped Effexor in Sept (didn't notice the weight loss until February or so).

I think its hard with my insurance to get a referral to a psychiatrist. I may ask my stepmom what she knows... she's only a psychologist but she stays up on all the medications and side effects so she knows when a therapy patient is dealing with side effects and can send them to the psychiatrist to adjust/change meds vs. when its just a part of their depression etc.


----------



## mummy3

Slower day on here!

Hopeful,I thought I had postnatal depression after my first but it turned out to be my hyperthyroid. I hope you find the support incase you do get it:hugs:

Wiggler, I don't know how you deal with this. Poor Dylan, I dont blame him reacting to the buzzer:hugs:

Brandi, hows Isaiah now? Yay for Zoes trip:happydance:

New,lol at doing the badges last minute. Were the school ok with Joshuas halfday?

Milo, yay for the good tests:happydance:

Hey, how you feeling today?

Eilidh did ok today but didn't gain enough weight. Depending on tonights weight she may have a chance at discharge tomorrow but its looking like at least an extra day:nope: She had a bath today and had a flu shot. I'm so lonely here though, Eilidhs great but theres no real adult company and haven't seen much of hubby and other kids since friday:cry:


----------



## lisaf

hmmm, maybe they bathed off some dirt and made her lose some weight? :haha: (trying to make a joke here, sorry, that has to suck so bad! :( )


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- hope she gets to come home tomorrow. Tell her not to poop tonight until after they weigh her and a nice big feeding before of course. :hugs:


I'm super preggo moody girl today. I had to get out of the house by myself so I went out and bought some ben and jerry's. Hopefully I wake up in a better mood tomorrow. If I'm anything like my last pregnancy I'm going to be a hormonal mess the closer I near full term.


----------



## heyyady

Lucky- I hear ya- My husband has decided he married a crazy lady :lol: 
Mummy-I'm feeling ok- all the usual aches and pains from bed rest aside! I think Lucky had the right idea- weigh Eilidh to hold it in! Got my fingers crossed you can take her home tomorrow :hug:


----------



## lisaf

yeah.. um.. I might have thrown a bit of a whiny hissy-fit tonight about wanting ice cream :blush:
My hormones are definitely getting out of control... I'm a little scared for that hormonal storm that comes after birth...


----------



## Wiggler

heyy - unfortunately can't disconnect it, I tried before and if it goes off instead of the annoying ringing, it does an annoying beeping sound that doesn't shut up til you hang up :(

mummy - I hope Eilidhs weight is better this evening :hugs:


I got about 1-2 hours sleep last night. The intercom went off 6 times during the night between 12.30 and about 5am and when the intercom wasn't going off it was OH waking me up by stealing the covers and snoring. I'm soooooooo tired. 

Going to get OH to make me a nice cup of tea I think :thumbup:


----------



## heyyady

Aww- Wiggler! I hope you can catch another nap today while Dylan naps!
I haven't been sleeping at night much- I get to sleep between 4-6 am and get maybe 4 hours if I'm lucky- but then I'm up and down all day napping-


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, I hope you can have a good long sleep soon, sleep deprivation is horrible :hugs:

Damn thing just went off again, OH is FUMING! I wouldn't like to be the poor person on the other end of the phone when he rings the HA later :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Quiet in here again today :(


----------



## 24/7

Morning Wiggler!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Morning! How are you today?


----------



## 24/7

Tired and tired. :p How are you doing post eventful buzzer night? xx


----------



## meow951

Hey everyone,

Just popping in. Got dentist this morning as my wisdom tooth is agony. It's not the tooth that's hurting i can push on it and it's fine. It's the gum around it as the tooths like halfway through. I can hardly swallow or eat or drink. 

Trouble is now we only have one car and it's in the middle of no where and that's the only way to get there! Luckily mum to the rescue!

wiggler- I don't know how you don't murder your neighbours. I would have had a breakdown by now.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm super tired, tried to get some housework done, but not really got the motivation, add that to Dylan turning into the strop monster and I just want to curl up in bed :haha:

Ouchies Meow! I hope everything goes OK at the dentist :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Meow- hope it's not abcessed :hugs2:

24- any luck with the water?

Wiggler- I must agree with Meow- I would have lost my s*** by now!


----------



## 24/7

Much better today, and I feel all full of energy again, thanks hey!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Just found out from my neighbor that we aren't the only ones with an intercom problem, 2 others have it too, but they are only getting it once or twice a day, nowehere near as bad as us. so its juts bad timing that the neighbors got crazier at the same time I think. I'm still asking for it to be disconnected or replaced with one with a volume control though, 13 times a night is rediculous!

Dylan is being a little terror today, he had a HUGE breakfast and still wants more, and keeps trying to drag me into the kitchen, he doesn't like me telling him no :haha: 

I'm feeling a bit more awake now, going to try and get on with some housework soon :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Morning ladies, i've washed & ironed all my baby clothes to take to hospital & they're packed, just got a few bits left to get like moses basket/stand & nursing bras getting there will put the cot up in the next few wks,
dh is working away this wk so i'm alone but it's going ok kids are being good!

Disney Land sounds amazing!

Not looking forward to my mw appointment on Thurs gotta have swabs taken for group strep B & MRSA if i still test positive for the GBS labour will so not be how i want it :( But gotta do what's right for the little lady x


----------



## 24/7

Dylan sounds like he is doing fab with his eating now!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

He is 24/7 - as long as sausage or coco pops is offered to him :haha: He did try marmite on toast yesterday though and he loves it! Not sure whats for dinner tonight though, I think we all deserve a treat after the horrible time we have all had recently so might have something from the chippy, their small portion of chips is dirt cheap and big enough to give us all LOADS!

My poor tummy is sooooooo sore, has been since last night, bubs is in a really awkward position and it just aches all over :(


----------



## Inge

Im back! :thumbup: Been resting so havent even turned pc on since saturday! Still getting the BH on and off. Last night they were really bad and I could hardly sleep :wacko:The pains are underneath my bumpacross the pelvic bone I guess :shrug: Was achy this morning but im not having any now. Just had some raspberry sorbet so my tummy is nice and cold now :haha: OH had a day off yesterday but I spent most of it sleeping but we did go out for lunch which was really nice :cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

Oh I love marmite on toast!! :D
Just made a huge rice salad for lunch, yummy!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Mmm that sounds yummy, I could barely keep my eyes open at lunch so sent OH down the shop (I have forfeited my yummy meal plan doing this as he spent a fortune, but I don't care, I was too tired to cook :haha: good thing he gets paid in 2 days) he brought back sarnies, rolls, sausage rolls, quavers and mini cheddars and I set it all up buffet like and Dylan tried EVERYTHING!! He especially liked the coronation chicken sarnie. Biggest lunchtime success yet! 

Dylan is still looking sleepy but showing no signs of wanting to nap :( I hope he sleeps soon, i need an hour or so to have a nap too!!


----------



## 24/7

Sounds like an amazing lunch!! :D:D We have bacon and potato fritters for dinner tonight!!

Glad you are feeling better Inge!!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not sure what we are having for dinner tonight, OH is popping to Iceland when he gets back from work to pick up a few bits to do us until Thursday. Knowing him it will probably be chicken dippers or sausages :haha: Can't have a chippy dinner cos the eejit spent £20 on lunch then paid some of the bills we were meant to be paying on Thursday and left us with about a tenner!! :nope:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya ladies :)

I just got half an hour before my midwife appt. How is everyone?

Wiggler that buzzer would drive me mad! I thought it was bad enough putting up with the kids playing knock a door run round here.. which happens maybe once a month if that and that sets me off. I'd never survive there. Dylan sounds like his eating is doing amazing :) So glad for you hun!

24 - hows your tummy hun? Any relief today?

Hiya Inge, glad you have been taking it easy! Hope that pelivic pain doesnt stick around hun!

Hiya Wud hun :) What is GBS? Hope your appt goes well. I understand how nervy it is awaiting results which have major implications on the birth etc... I have my tests next week could change so much depending on the results. :hugs:

Ive had a busy, yet turned out lovely morning :) Did all the housework downstairs, Went to the VS meeting, the lass didnt show so drove 60 miles for nothing! grr just cant help some people! Plus the wasted resources!! Then I got home and was greeted by my gorgeous OH which was a pleasant surprise as he had previously told me he was working so spent the rest of the morning with him :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

My lunch is a huge bag of grapes and all the water I can musta, I accidently pee'd about 20 minutes ago forgetting I need a sample for MW oops! lol


----------



## miss cakes

hello ladies not sure if ive posted on this thread before (severe baby brain goin on) due may 26th but having a c section probably the week before i wish they would tell me when its driving me nuts no knowing the date yet :(


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry the girl didn;t show hun :( 
I hope you didn't overdo it with your OH new, your MW will tell you off :haha:

OH didn't get a chance to ring the HA this morning, things are hectic at work apparently, he said he will do it this afternoon, I bloody hope he does cos otherwise I will rip the vile intercom off the wall :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:wave: Hiya miss cakes!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi miss cakes! When will you get your date??

Lol wiggler.. like I would over do it with OH ;) Reminds me has VS rang you yet to arrange a visit? Im really miffed this lass didnt show up, not too bothered about my time, but I get some allowances for the mileage etc which needn't have been paid if she had rang and said she couldn't attend. We tried to ring her but her phone is switched off.


----------



## Wiggler

Yea it is bad that she couldn't have rang and cancelled, I am super paranoid and always ring the docs if there is a chance that I will be 5 mins late, end up rushing there and getting there early :rofl:

Nope not heard anything yet, but homestart have rang and have finally matched me with someone so meeting my volunteer on Tuesday!!! :happydance:


----------



## miss cakes

15th of bloody april i finally see my consultant and will drag a date out of him if i have to lol i know nobody knows when thier baby is coming usually but it feels like i dont have a due date at the moment so just 2 more long weeks til i find out hows everyone else doin? no way im reading through this entire whopping thread to find out im too lazy for all that! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I hope the next two weeks fly by for you hun :hugs:

This thread is mainly filled with food and filth, seriously, these ladies are seriously horny and hungry :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Miss dont blame you in the slightest... I have enough trouble catching up if Im not about for a day :haha: the 2 weeks will soon pass. I have an appt on the 14th April so assess my cervix. I'll either be left alone, given a sweep or taken in for induction, so Im not so sure when this baby is coming either lol My consultant and midwife have very differing opinions on my care, so Im just the piggy in the middle atm lol Will see what the 14th brings :)

Wiggler you should have received a phone call within 72 hours of the unit ringing you hun, and ideally before the 72 hours, as they keep a 24 hour window incase you dont answer your phone or something. Ring the VCU and tell them you havent heard from a volunteer yet. Did the unit give you a number? if not I will find it out for you after my appt. 

Right suppoise I best go see if I can pee on demand and get to my appt lol Wont be long, I think this is a mistake appt lol Im pretty sure its too close to my last one to be a routine appt, and my MW was happy last time so its not a check up lol


----------



## Wiggler

New, you like the new addition to my siggy? :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler said:


> I hope the next two weeks fly by for you hun :hugs:
> 
> This thread is mainly filled with food and filth, seriously, these ladies are seriously horny and hungry :rofl:

Not so horny any more :rofl: well for now lololol


----------



## new_to_ttc

pesto baby :haha: you nutta!!! oh and its you that does the hungry and eating lololol.... dont try passing the blame just because miss isnt reading back to catch you out rofl


----------



## Wiggler

Haven't had a phone call yet, but they might have rung OH on his phone today, I'll ask when he gets home. Good luck with the MW hun.


----------



## Wiggler

moi? I have a petite little appetite, I would never do anything like gorge myself on an entire bag of pasta in a day, or eat an entire jar of pesto with that bag of pasta. I eat like a lady :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler said:


> moi? I have a petite little appetite, I would never do anything like gorge myself on an entire bag of pasta in a day, or eat an entire jar of pesto with that bag of pasta. I eat like a lady :rofl: :rofl:

say it enough and you may very well convince yourself of that!!! :haha:

Right got 6 minutes to get there so stop distracting me lol Oh and if you were at all concerned, I managed another pee for the MW, Im like super woman :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Yay for the pee!! I can't pee on demand, when I lived in a hostel that did regular drugs tests (it was a clean and dry place) they used to have to give me 6-7 hours notice so I could give them a sample, I get pee shy :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh my possible inducation date is also 14th new.... If we both get the green light we will have to have a labour race. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Grrr, stupid BT it still says my next bill is due on the 2nd March :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

I think you need to ring them.... Just incase they have messed up and soon send you a huge bill!!

Ours has come on time, bill last thursday and pay on 7th April by DD. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I already know i will get a huge bill, by my estimates its already up to £400 including calls since december, connection charge for BT vision, line rental, internet and BT vision usage :( I can't afford that in one go, but I'm not ringing them, it sounds really evil, but they ALWAYS put me through to an indian call centre and the line crackles and I can't understand them. I'll have to webchat them again. £400 just before bubs is due is not on at all, i still need to get stuff and buy food and if they want it this month I can't do either!


----------



## 24/7

For three months, all our internet and calls, and we made none so basically line rental only was £120 if that helps.... Good luck with the online chat thingy. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Its up to nearly £100 of calls now and I don't even know how much the rest is, they told me my DD is monthly, but I'm not sure if thats the case, I'm saying £400 worst case scenario (if they messed up and its still quarterly)

Going to make myself a nice cuppa, then get onto the webchat and find out whats happening.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ouch thats going to be some bill wiggler! I dont like BT lol but then I always cocked up my payments :rofl: BUT they were never very clear on when where and how etc lol (its their fault not mine honest! lol)

oh 24 how exciting we both going in on the same day :) bring on the labour race ;)

My MW appt went well. No problems. she was feeling for baby and was poking and hurting a bit and kept going lower then said, yikes he is very low! i said how low, aand she replied well yes very, but I dont think you'll be having him during our consultation (the lady prior was 17 weeks and left her little boy about 3yrs outside with nan and when she came out he said where is the baby then.. lolol.. so was a running joke from that lol). Then next appt is on the 15th April and she said, see you then, if he isnt here by then, and I said do you think he will be, and she said i told you i didnt think you'd need that hospital appt on 14th he is low.. soooo oooh!! Exciting lol Oh mentioned the show to her too, and she said its a bit early, but not so bad if my waters arent leaking either (which they not) so she said just take it easy, just means my cervix is starting to open a bit.


----------



## 24/7

Well if there is a labour race then it sounds like you have a headstart new, Sam's head is still by my left hip, no BH's, no show, no nothing!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

14th is a while away yet lol... give it time. Plus they'll be inducing you for medical purposes and use different methods so you'll get a medical head start ;) lol I just took my book out of my bag to see how long Im measuring (37 weeks) and she has written engaged in my notes :happydance: I know he probably wont stay there lol but when she said very low to me, she didnt say engaged low lol


----------



## wild2011

was up all night with very runny tummy and cramps, dh had phone in hand, told him who u gonna ring the council to unblock pipes? :rofl:

had cramps all afternoon but no more poop.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh wild are you ready for him this early? If nto rest up! if so go on a walk and see if he really is coming xxxx


----------



## wild2011

no i think my body is producing another tone or so of toxic waste, ive never filled a bog 3 times over os bad sorry tmi but was awful. if it is a bug tho im thinking there would have been more before now and theres hasnt been so will see.. i dont think he is coming tho lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hope its not a bug, last thing you'd want or need! 

Think I should think about collecting my darling son lol I just got comfy too ha ha


----------



## luckyme225

All these babies that might be born in April, I'm jealous. Though I really am content with this baby coming after May 2nd because my husband/ sons birthday will be over. I'm just sick of feeling big and pregnancy insomnia. Plus I want to meet this little baby so bad.


----------



## wild2011

lucky mine will be a late may or early june bub i can see it! lolx


----------



## 24/7

I don't get how everyone is measuring bigger, and I'm still 29 weeks. :( I don't even really feel that pregnant or have any of the symptoms everyone else does.... Am I even pregnant?! :p My appointment for scan is 9am, and then Consultant at 10am, so should be ready to rock and roll by lunchtime if I'm going to be induced!! 

Hope your tummy gets better soon wild. :hugs: xx


----------



## wild2011

it prob doesnt help that most of us have had babies before hun, i didnt have many symptoms with baby number one or 2 for that matter, it takes its toll wen ur body has been stretched before. i never felt pregnant with chloe till the day i woke up in labour lol xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hope your tummy feels better soon wild :hugs:

Well, just had confirmation that BT screwed up, they never sent my bill out, I knew I shouldn't have been in credit, my bill *should* be around £220, won't find out for sure until its put online sometime in the next few days.


----------



## luckyme225

Wild- at least I'll have someone hanging around until later May with me instead of being all by my lonesome. 

24/7 I measured small with both kids. Connor was suspected IUGR but all limbs measured the exact same percentile at birth so he was classed SGA. Small baby but perfectly healthy.


----------



## 24/7

Thanks wild and lucky. :hugs: 

Uh-oh Wiggler, hope its not too painful when it arrives. xx


----------



## Wiggler

If its around £220 I will be dancing with happiness! That'll leave £200 for baby stuff and food! They did say again i was on monthly payments though so I did the maths and it sounds about right if thats added to my april bill.


----------



## wild2011

yay lucky ill still be hanging out with u no doubt lol. this lot will all be broody again by then :rofl: x


----------



## luckyme225

:haha: I bet they will be. We will probably be busy screaming bad things about still being pregnant. I think Hopeful will still be around as she's due at the very end too. This place will be a danger zone by then.


----------



## hopefulmama

I will be hanging in as well. I hope to god i go before may 26th. I don't want to wait that long. I want it all to be over.


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: I'll probably be broody again by then!!

I just had the funniest convo ever with the nice lady upstairs, she said the cowbag upstairs said the HA obviously won't pay to fix the window in Dylans room cos Dylan did it :rofl: Yea, Dylan climbed onto the windowsil, opened the window and childlock, smashed the other window, then chucked half a brick down into the bush below, then closed the window and lock, and got back into bed :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

wiggler- she really is a stoopid cow bag hun lol

lol hopeful. id love bubs to be here by 37 weeks but i went overdue last time , though i didnt get any of these false alarms or supposidly big baby crap so i really have no idea, im preparing ymself for 42 weeks, then it cant possibly go any longer lol x


----------



## Wiggler

Nah Wild, I think she has a point, my son is obviously a criminal, I mean, he did steal my prawn crackers a few weeks ago :rofl: Seriously she is so unbelievably dumb :dohh:

I don't mind when bubs comes as long as I have the last few bits I need. I wouldn't like to go too overdue though, 5 days with Dylan was bad enough. x x x


----------



## wild2011

arghh dont follw my trend then wiggler, ive gone longer with each baby :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler- what a crazy person

Wild- ew 42 weeks, no thank you!!!!

My first was pretty much 39 weeks exactly. I can only hope this one decides to come at 38 weeks on the dot [-o&lt; especially with the amount of RLT and EPO I'll be consuming, though if baby isn't done cooking I know nothing will work.


----------



## Wiggler

I don't want that!! I've told myself if I go to 40+1 I will eat a curry so hot the baby will fly out :rofl: I'll even DTD if it means getting baby out, OH should like that :haha:


----------



## wild2011

had 

chloe 36 weeks
leila 40 weeks exactly

sienna 40+4

:rofl:

chloe i had started rlt in small ammounts, leila i had rlt curry sex walking etc, sienna i did all the above and lvied off curry for 3 days and then had the shits which kick started my labour :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I can't bear the thought of going overdue but am forcib myself to think about it as if no induction at 36 weeks then small Sam won't want to come out!! xx


----------



## luckyme225

I'm hoping for a sweep at my 38.5 week appt. I plan on getting a sweep if I'm dilated enough, eating super spicy Mongolian food, doing tons of walking around the mall, and having sex if I can actually manage feeling sexy at that point. Probably tons of bouncing on my exercise ball too. Only odd thing is it will be Friday the 13th.


----------



## wild2011

we dont get sweeps here till earliest of 40 weeks, and if ur midwife led and homebirth like me not till 41 weeks lol they will actually let me go to 43 weeks if bubs not too big but ill be begigng for end before then lol


----------



## miss cakes

i dont understand women who say they want to leave the baby in there for as long as possible AFTER thier due date i think they must be first time mums who have never had to endure going overdue, one day over is like a year! lol went ten days over with both mine thank god i wont be going over this time round may all our babies come on time thanks!


----------



## wild2011

24-with leila she was 5lb born at full term, i went to bed 27-1-06 knowing 28th was my due date, and cried saying not only has this pregnancy been a whole month longer than chloes im gunna go 2 weeks over and need inducing, closed my eyes went to sleep and woke up 6am in full blown labour she got here 28 mins later in the back of an ambulance. bless- must have heard mummy lol- still to this day cant believe she actually arrived on her edd lol


----------



## luckyme225

I think here they prefer the baby out by 41 weeks. With my first they actually gave me a sweep at 37 weeks but I had complications so they wanted baby out soon.


----------



## wild2011

here here miss, im desperate for bubs to be here edd or before lol. going over 4 days was hell enuff lol


----------



## wild2011

lucky if i cud reach id do a home made sweep at 37 weeks :rofl: already asked dh he firmly said no chance lol


----------



## luckyme225

homemade sweep :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I want that birth wild, LOL!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i actually had a bleed with sienna at 37 weeks had anti d injection they did a spectrum and cud see i was favourable but still refused to sweep me and said go home and wait, i was mortified, seena s they were in that region anyway lol


----------



## miss cakes

haha i like the idea of a homemade sweep! but id probably do more damage than good


----------



## miss cakes

wild2011 said:


> :rofl: i actually had a bleed with sienna at 37 weeks had anti d injection they did a spectrum and cud see i was favourable but still refused to sweep me and said go home and wait, i was mortified, seena s they were in that region anyway lol

god how mean of them! lol


----------



## wild2011

24- u dont! really lol, i was mortified, petrified and had no pain relief ive never screamed so dman loud, i had to be forced to lie down as couldnt mive felt paralised to the spot, she was extremely shocked from coming out so quick,and she almost flew off the bed lol

i much preferred my 45 min and 1 hour 30 min labour lol


----------



## 24/7

45 minutes is still good!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

miss cakes said:


> wild2011 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: i actually had a bleed with sienna at 37 weeks had anti d injection they did a spectrum and cud see i was favourable but still refused to sweep me and said go home and wait, i was mortified, seena s they were in that region anyway lol
> 
> god how mean of them! lolClick to expand...

:haha: i begged even reduced to tears cos i was so scared of my looming homebirth :haha: 

thoroughly enjoyed it though just would have been nice to happen a bit sooner.:dohh:

im stilll all giddy about this one, i know me and dh are gunna cry so much when he is born, it still feels weird saying "he", poor little lamb gets called girl all the time :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

24 oh yess, and it was a fab birth, have one like that ull be popping them out yearly if u have that sort of an experience :rofl: x


----------



## miss cakes

be careful probably turn out like my son otherwise lol theres all girls in my family and when i had my son well he gets treated the same as the rest of us girlys only prob is he insists on wearing pink varnish on his toes and going up the shop with his red purse and when i bought a red dress for this LO he said mum i want a dress i said no only girls wear red dresses he said thats ok mum ill have a blue dress :S hehe x


----------



## wild2011

hehehe aww bless, theres no chance of any girly boys here my dh will make sure of that lol. and hell have to deal with it :rofl:


----------



## miss cakes

i have to quickly remove the nail varnish off my son when he sees his dad or he will go mad lol x


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya no way i could handle past 40 weeks. I have my hopes set on 37/38 weeks... with my luck i will go till like 41. I'd have the baby tomorrow if it was possible. I don't think i was meant for this pregnancy stuff.


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: hubby is rather a manly man or likes to think so, hes very anti gay etc etc, so i should imagion hell do all he can to en-sure his only little man follows daddy.. we were in halifax yesterday and the guy helping us was gay, ( really luvly guy too bless him) dh shouted out is that a fecking man or woman, i wacked him and almost curled up a died. why do men open their flipping mouths lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I need sleep!!! I was just driving home from the swim baths and hit me like a brick lol Might grab 40 minutes before karate lol ZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZzzzzz


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: new, no dropping off at the wheel i hope! go zzzzzzzzzzzz sum x


----------



## Wiggler

I remember when I was pregnant with Dylan they offered me a sweep at 40+2. I was horrified, i didn;t want anyone sticking their hand up there, little did I know that many people would be sticking their hands up there a few days later, this time I will be accepting a sweep if offered :)

new - have a nice nap hun :hugs:

Boohoo, I feel sick, Dr Pepper is now added to the very long list of drinks to avoid while I'm pregnant. At the moment all I can really stomach is an occasional tea, RLT and orange squash, and I HATE orange squash, but at least it doesn't make me want to puke.


----------



## 24/7

LOL at your hubby wild!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

he;s terrible 24, like if a woman has her tits hanging out or looks rough hell either mutter put it away, or does that noise a horse makes when it blows its lips if they look rough lmao, he's naughty.


----------



## 24/7

He would get on well with mine then!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:haha:

trouble with a capital T. :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

So whats everyones pain relief plans for labour?

For non-back labour I'm hoping to use the pool and G&A, but if I'm struggling I will have an epi
For back labour I'm asking for an epi as soon as I get in :haha:


----------



## wild2011

hopefully u wont get back labour hun, all mine have been different and only sienna was in my back, it wasnt more painful for me but just went on longer lol

g&a for me if medics get to me in time g&a will be in my home from 36 weeks but u cant use it till the tubing and mouthpiece comes with the mw wen u go into labour lol


----------



## Wiggler

I just can't handle back pain, I went for over 28 hours with severe back pain before I begged for the epi, I won't try to be brave again if it happens :haha: but hopefully this bubs will be in a good position

Aww, I hope you get time to use the G&A, but on the plus side at least it will be quick for you :) I am so jealous of your super uterus!


----------



## wild2011

it's very scary hun, im greatful i dont endure hours of pain, but at the same time it is extremely intense, no breaks between painsi have to squat and stay like it till i fall over onto my side from the g&a seriously cannot move an inch once they start. so if im on school run there i shall stay till ambulance comes gets me :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Well if I'm induced I will opt for an epi straight away, which is the last thing I wanted. :( Even if I'm not induced I'm going to have to fight for my water birth in the birthing centre, but if I win then nothing but G&A is the plan.... xx


----------



## wild2011

g&a is amazing but i learnt with my longest labour that by taking breathfulls and then pausing inbetween u start to come back round between contractions, so when the next one comes u feel more cos uve got to build up the g&a again, with the quicker labour i was on it constantly till pushing stages and i never started in and out of feeling pissed off my face, and wasnt sick afterwards like i was with the longer one.


----------



## 24/7

I've never been drunk, so it could be interesting!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I managed 2 puffs of G&A with Dylan, I don't like the dry mouth feeling, but going to have some lip balm and a drink to wet my mouth this time. OH is still upset that I didn't try it for longer so he could have a puff when the MW wasn't looking :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:

24- i can best describe it as ur words slur u sway and rock side to side, people sound like they are pausing between words.. and bite the tube or mouthpiece it helps alot lol


----------



## 24/7

What am I letting myself in for?! :p 

I really am hoping a positive I can do this attitude will help with the pain, but we shall see.... xx


----------



## wild2011

worked for me, i hate needles and didnt want epi unless i really needed it. 

the i will be able to go home quicker, bath and change my own baby, helped me.


----------



## 24/7

I really don't want an epi, and will only consider it if I'm induced as it is likely to be longer etc.... But in my ideal world I will not need that and can then shower and go home ASAP after the birth. I know some people like the security of hospital but I won't be able to relax there, and want OH about to be able to help with baby. I know as soon as its time for him to leave I will just crack, and this really is pushing me to tackle the pain and hope the water and G&A is enough as it will be worth it in the end. And I want to avoid any assited birth too, which is more likely with epi. xx


----------



## Inge

Im going to be at the birthing unit which is tiny and local so they only have gas and air and the injection painkiller that begins with P (cant remeber the name) but midwife said that can make baby sleepy and sluggish to come out so the injectable painkiller might not be for everyone. Iv been so stressy today with mum trouble. Its too much of a long stoy and too deep to go into so I wont but shes got paranoia problems and epilepsy so I looked after my brother whos 15 today whilst she was in hospital with the epilepsy and I washed her clothes and bedding to be nice and fresh for her but she got paranoid about it and thought I did it for some sinister reason :dohh: Iv also discovered she really doesnt like me and my OH :nope: I dont want to give up on my brother cos its not fair him being stuck in the middle of her problems :nope:
24/7 - I want to shower and go straight home too. I cant relax anywhere other then my own bed so will want to go home as soon as possible :thumbup:


----------



## 24/7

I don't care how much pain I'm in after or how yuck I feel, I will just want to go home to OH.

:hugs: re Mum, Inge. I'm have some problems too, and it's really getting me down too. xx


----------



## Wiggler

24 and Inge - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I plan on going home as soon as I'm cleaned up and me and bubs are checked over too, I'm hoping to leave straight from labour ward so 3-4 hours after the birth. I can't wait to bring bubs home and show him/her round his home, thats one of the few things I remember from the first few days with Dylan, giving him the tour :haha:

Just talked to my mum on the phone, she asked ages ago what I want for my bday (in june) and I said can she get a moses basket for the baby as an early present, well she was talking to my aunt (who is uber rich and has the BEST of everything) and I might be getting a top of the range moses basket and crib that she has had stored from her youngest. She just has to find out how much my aunt wants for them and if its cheap enough they are mine!! :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Fab news wiggler!! I'm ordering our crib on payday which is Thursday!! :D

I have 48 heavy duty maternity pads, how long before I can switch to thin ones? They are lots cheaper, and I like that, haha!! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Crazy, 3-4 hours after that seems unrealistic? Here they make you stay in hospital for at least 24-48 hours after vaginal birth and like 3-5 days with c-section depending on how you recover. 

As for pain, I think i've been pretty vocal with this... I will insist on an epidural asap. I don't want to feel any pain that i don't have to.


----------



## 24/7

I don't plan on going to to ward afterwards, so like wiggler only a couple of hours, for me there is no benefit to being in hospital. I'll stay until I can walk post c section then leave. xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7, prepare to fight your way out, they like to keep first time mums in, it took 4 hours of begging for me to get released after Dylan. 

Hopeful - If the birth goes well then there really is no need to stay in, why lay in a gross uncomfy hospital bed when you can relax at home with your baby :) All I really need is time for that all important first cuddle and feed, time for a quick bath/shower and to get dressed and get bubs sorted, bubs gets checked over, then off we go. Of course if I give birth in the evening/at night I will probably stay in til morning, but I'm really hoping thats not the case


----------



## hopefulmama

Thats so weird to me.


----------



## mummy3

Lol to me 48 hours dont sound too long:haha:

Still at NICU, Eilidh gained well last night (50g:happydance:) but they want another day so wed at earliest now. Its getting close now though.

All these babies here who dont want to wait for may, we have a seriously impatient month of babies:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Yay!! So glad Eilidh gained wight, thats fab news, I hope she can go home on wednesday, you must be so excited to know she will be out of hospital soon!!


----------



## 24/7

My next door neighbour gave birth and 6pm and was home at 9 - I want that!! :D:D She had no stitches and a water birth, lucky girl!! 

I really want OH there with me and Sam too, to share everything, and that can only happen at home. xx


----------



## 24/7

Well done little lady - Roll on tomorrow mummy!! We will need lots of pics!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya :)

24 - dont get the epi right away if you can help it hun. If its really not something you want then see if you can tolerate the pain on G&A. I was induced with Joshua and no word of a lie I got to 5-6cms before I realised I was in proper labour, I was on G&A and asked the MW when the real stuff started as i was beginning to get uncomfortable (although I had had pethidine), and she said its long started, and he was born about 2 hours later. Being induced does take longer, and the contractions do start sooner but you may find you can bare it. 

Inge the injection being P is pethidine, I had it with Joshua and he was born wide awake and just fine :) I was rather sleepy though lol think I made no secret of sleeping through LOTS of my labour ha ha 

As for my pain relief, G&A and probably pethidine (although they now prefer diamorphine) but I know how I am with pethidine so Im not yet totally decided. 

Hopeful, my MW is hoping to have me delivered and ready for home in 2 hours, if its a vaginal birth with no complications then it should be 2 hours, if its a retained placenta I may need the 6 hours. Assuming it is no worse than a retained placenta then there is no reason why I would be there after the 6 hours, unless its unfavourable hours lol 

Mummy great news the little lady has gained weight! Her home date is so close now, I really hope it happens on Wednesday for you xxx


----------



## 24/7

Oh wow, thanks new!! :D They push for epi here as you have the induction, but I will fight it if it is possible to do it without, and I really have my mind set on no epi unless I get really desperate!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

They pushed me to have the pethidine, but I was worried about Joshua being sleepy and fought not to have it, but Im so glad I did, he was fine and I got through most of my labour pretty comfortable. An epi would make it even longer for you hun, plus you wont be able to walk around, and when you induced, gravity is essential. I would fight it, unless its something you feel you want or need.


----------



## 24/7

And my nightmare birth is stuck laying down!! I don't like the increased risk of an assisted birth either!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

They cant make you have anything you dont want hun! Make it clear before you are in active labour and agree to alsorts lol


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - if you do need the epi though and everything goes well don't worry about being kept in, I had the epi, a few complications and a whopping great cut and I was still home the same day, but deffo explore the other options first.

Oh yea, not sure if its been mentioned before, but first time mummys, when you get to fully dilated and start pushing you have to push like you are doing a great big BM. They kept telling me to push into my bottom and I was so confused til i asked them to tell me as if I was a thicko and their exact words were "push like you are doing the biggest poop of your life" :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I want a homebirth, but I know that can't happen, and it seems no to birth centre either so I've compormised enough!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Being stuck in a bed throughout labour sucks, my hospital now actively discourages being on the bed through labour and pushing unless its medically needed, the birthing ventre doesn't even have beds in the rooms, just a pool, mat and something called the wave. I'm hoping that if I needed monitering again they could find a way to do it with me being upright, I hated being stuck on the bed (before the epi)


----------



## 24/7

Oh thats reassuring too wiggler - What time was Dylan born and what time did you go home? Was walking ok after an epi and cut?

I'm scared of wetting myself when in labour now too, hahahah!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan was born at 9.26pm and we was home around 5.30pm, I could walk after about an hour or so (probably would have been sooner but they took a long time stitching me as it was a big cut and they needed the best stitcher on the ward :rofl:) walking was fine, if anything the pad was more uncomfortable than the cut, the pads are HUGE and I had to double up! I had my catheter removed after about 5 hours (I wanted it done sooner, but they took their time)

Don't worry about weeing or pooping in labour, seriously there is so much stuff coming out of that end you won't even notice, and if you do notice, you probably won't care. I remember apologising to the MW when I was pushing saying omg, I think I'm going to poo, i'm so sorry, and she said "don't worry dear, you already have" :rofl: I didn't care as much as I thought I would


----------



## 24/7

Oh that's good then, you have made me feel better that despite a horrendous birth you can get up still, thank you!! 
I hope I don't pee and poo but I don't hold out much hope, lol!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Glad I could help hun :)

hehe, you will have your gorgeous boy at the end of it so a bit of poop and pee won't matter :)


----------



## luckyme225

If I have to have pitocin again I will ask for the epi right away, not going through pitocin contractions without relief. If I go into labor on my own I will probably wait until the pain is really getting to me then get the epidural. I think I'll spend some time in the water before the epi though to see if it helps me tolerate contractions better.


----------



## 24/7

I just can't wait to meet him!! I'm washing his big boy clothes for next winter and then going to the hair dressers!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Do you guys not have gas and air over there? or is just the heavy pain releif?


----------



## Wiggler

Its scary to think just how close we all are to meeting our babies, I am so excited, but at the same time terrified, I have most of the important stuff already but I feel so unprepared! Its gone so quickly these past few months as well!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im getting ready to meet fidget :) Really nervous but I hope that'll pass xx


----------



## 24/7

I'm nervous too, I so want to be a good Mum etc, but I worry I will get I wrong and not cope. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I made lots of mistakes with Dylan, I listened to some HORRIBLE advice that I probably wouldn't have had I been well. Luckily we rectified most of them before there was any major problems, but the milk one was a big no-no and I've learnt a lot from it. Just remember as long as you are confident in the choices you make as a parent then you are doing the best thing for your baby, and don't let anyone push you into anything you aren't comfortable with. 

And this site is great, i wish i had known about it after i had Dylan, i think I would have foound adjusting to being a parent a lot easier, being able to tak about my worries and stuff with otehr mummies.


----------



## 24/7

Invisi post again... xx


----------



## Wiggler

invisi post here too :( Silly BnB :haha:


----------



## 24/7

BnB is great!! I'd be lost without it! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Same here, if I'm online there is always at least 1 BnB tab open :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Me too!! :D OH is a sneaky peeker too!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

My OH doesn't come on here, probably cos I don't let him on the netbook :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

My lappy broke, so now I share OH's so I have to share really, would be very mean not to. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

OH can go online on the ps3 and his phone, and I hate sharing :haha: Every time he comes on here he goes on FB games and it screws the poor netbook up.

My poor bump is so sore :( bubs has been mean to me today!


----------



## luckyme225

Nope, they don't use gas & air here for labor purposes.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I have BnB open when OH is here, and he looks over but he is like no way, not even trying to understand a full page of women :haha:

Ive not had any dinner and now Im hungry, but too tired to eat arghhh :(


----------



## Wiggler

I never knew that.

Hmm, the intercom hasn't gone off yet, I hope it continues through the night :)


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new :hugs: I know that feeling well.


----------



## mummy3

Aw new you want me to send you some of this garlic bread I'm having?

My DH won't go on here, he considers himself an expert already :rofl:

I wouldn't worry about pooing/peeing while in labour either, I didn't do them during labour but did pee all over the antenatal room floor a few times:haha:

Eilidhs having vitals done now, she's quite the shouter at the min, I'm in room having lunch and can hear her from down the corridor:haha:

Lol at being broody before all may mummies have popped, the DH is talking about another :shock:


----------



## Wiggler

Blimey, your DH is keen, you've only just had one!! :haha:


----------



## mummy3

He's only keen as we haven't brought this one home yet, give him a few weeks of sleep deprivation and he'll change his tune :rofl:

Just read about your neighbour and thinking Dylan broke his own window:wacko: Man she is crazy! What did you end up having for tea?


----------



## charlotteb24

My OH tried reading a page of BnB when i was a regular on the TTC pages with all the terminology on there he was lost! but it put him off ever reading over my shoulder again haha!

I didnt have any dinner last night, was too tired when i got home, the shift at work nearly killed me, i nearly lost the will to live at work yesterday :( so when i got home and tesco delivery arrived with NO milk and we had NO milk in the house and i had to walk with Noah to Sainsburys to get milk i wasn't a happy bunny lol!!

Had the midwife today too, all going well! student midwife measured me as 28cm for FH and i nearly shit a brick! the midwife meaured me at 32cm so that put my mind at rest!

Evening ladies btw! lol xxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I have been awful about visiting. Only have a few minutes each night to pop on. Things are getting busy with work, as I'm trying to finish all I can before I leave. I'd hate to leave a substitute with incomplete files/plans. 

I had my baby shower last week and it was wonderful. My sister and mom did a great job planning it. We got tons of gifts and I've spent the week sorting everything and putting it into place. We are starting to feel more prepared since the nursery is almost done. Here are a few pics from the shower. My sister is a photographer and also took a few maternity pics that I've included.
 



Attached Files:







29small.jpg
File size: 134.1 KB
Views: 3









32small.jpg
File size: 121.4 KB
Views: 4









25small.jpg
File size: 120.1 KB
Views: 3









JZ 3-20-11.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









baby belly 3-20-11.jpg
File size: 85.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Round 2 of Puke N Poop Fest...Zoe's got it now and Isaiah's still not recovered.


----------



## heyyady

Bizy- Love your maternity pics!
24- Hair dresser? 

Don't worry about pooing/peeing during delivery- the MW Nurses and Drs are so used to it, it is such a natural part of labor, they have disposable cloths, etc set up under your bum, and if you do anything the sweep it away so fast no one is any the wiser- I had no idea for about a month that I had peed, till my mom told me!

I don't really have to worry about all this labor pain management stuff this time around- I have a whole new set of worries- If I fo into labor too fast they'll do an emergency section and put me under general (totally asleep) which A, I don't want to miss the birth of my daughters! and B, I have bad reactions to general and wake up violently... REALLY violently. Last time I had surgery I broke an orderly's nose! :lol: I'm actually all good with staying in for a minimum of 4 days- I have to learn how to take care of two at a time and any nursing help I can get I'll take!

Mummy- SOOO happy you get to take your tiny princess home soon !


----------



## heyyady

Oh, Brandi! :hug: I hope you can at least escape this unscathed!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

Bizy- awww such cute photos! 

So I've been having BH's on and off since 4. They were very bad at first but are starting to get a bit better, not by much though. I love how drs say BH don't hurt. Fools.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope they ease up for you hopeful.

The worst part about round 2 starting tonight? I'm all alone until 2:00am dealing with two kids who can't control their mouths and rear ends. So if they puke and poop at the same time, I'm screwed.


----------



## heyyady

Hopeful- drink a couple big glasses of water and lie down on your left side- they should slow/stop. anyone who says BH is crazy and most likely a man! Just like Men Gynos say pap smears don't hurt! Bull!

Brandi- Have you considered corks??? :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Can't sleep, and craving marmite on toast to the point I can't stop thinking about it!! And baby is wiggling like mad with hiccups!! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

I've been laying here on side guzzling water for the last 4 hours. Its funny the only time it felt somewhat better is when i walked my dogs for 10 minutes, probably because i wasn't paying attention. I might have a few sips of wine to relax me and help me chill. 

Ya this is the bitch nurse i'm always complaining about who said " go to L&D, BH should never hurt." 

Thats such bullshit, everyone i hear who has them says they hurt and sometimes pretty badly. Speaking from my last 4 hours of experience, i'd say ya they fucking hurt bad


----------



## heyyady

Hopeful- How far apart are they?


----------



## hopefulmama

Well they are weird. they last like 4-7 minutes but some comeback 5 min after and some like 30. they are totally irregular.


----------



## hopefulmama

I have been timing them on my ipad and the info keeps coming back as "irregular, probably false labor" hahah


----------



## BizyBee

Awe Brandi, sorry about the sick kids.

Hey, hope you don't knock out any other employees during your c-section. :haha:

Mummy, so glad your little one is doing well.

Hopeful, I've only had a few braxton hicks and I agree that they do hurt!

24, my guy has had lots of hiccups too!


----------



## heyyady

Hopeful- have they let up at all?


----------



## lisaf

whew, couldn't catch up with you girls today, lol!

Super busy here... in lots of pelvic pain now and wish I had a walker to get to the bathroom at night :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Belly Picture Time!! I swear there's a difference in just two weeks...

First is 34, second is 36 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks - Speck.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2









36 weeks - Speck.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## heyyady

Deff a difference! :)

Lisa- I've been wishing for a walker lately, too- Hey- THAT will get you off work!

No news from Hopeful, huh? Here's hoping her BH stopped and she's getting some sleep


----------



## lisaf

ooh, hopeful was having BHs? I miss stuff when I skip pages, lol. Hope they calmed down for her!

heyyady - unfortunately I can't just stop working... I have to have someone trained to do my job and thats a bit of a process still. The person I'm supposed to be training is spending time training the person who will help with HER work while I'm out. I'm also trying to finish some account reconciliations so I can get our year-end numbers over to our tax accountant etc! Not something I can just pass on to someone else.. I'm the only real accountant there :(
I may cut back my hours, but I'd rather just finish it up fast, you know? lol!


----------



## MilosMommy7

so for a while i've been second guessing the name Savannah. and idk if that's gonna be her name now. the middle name will be either Lynn or Lou (or donna-lou or donna-lynn). i like the "uh" sound at the end of the first name. any suggestions?! i'm go crazy trying to look up names. lol


----------



## lisaf

hmm, other 'uh' names
Rhonda
Lana
Linda
Amanda
Amelia
Petra
Paula
Cora
Celia
Deborah
Rebecca
Rosa
Sienna
Carla
Tanya
Wanda
Veronica
Stella
Felicia

umm, thats all I got 
I like Savannah and Donna too, just offering other 'uh' names :)
I can see that a middle name Lynn goes well with a 1 or 2 syllable name (depends on your last name too though)


----------



## heyyady

I like Deborah with both of those middle names - and even the shortened version with both, Debbie-Lynn or Debbie-Lou

I'm having contractions tonight that will not go away- but they're not regular or painful at all-
if I drink any more water my tiny bladder is going to explode!


----------



## Wiggler

bizy - lovely pics hun!

mummy - we sell use of our wireless broadband to the lady upstairs and she paid us last night so we ended up having a chippy dinner in the end, chips and curry sauce is yummy!!

Brandi - great bump hun, i can deffo see a difference in the 2 pics

Hopeful - i hope your BH's calm down


We had an intercom free night!! :happydance::happydance: I'm still really tired though so will probably catch a nap later when Dylan does. 

Not sure what to do with myself today, I'll probably get round to doing more tidying and sort the baby bits and my Dyson has been a bit unloved the past few days so I'll probably chase Dylan round with it later :haha:


----------



## MilosMommy7

okay, now that i have time i'll go more into detail about the names and choices. i always told myself that if i was pregnant with a girl i would name her after my grandma since she was a big part of my life. her name is Donna Lou (first and middle name). my mom's middle name is Lynn. OH's last name is Sanchez. and when i had decided on Savannah i didnt think Lou fit with it, so i just went with lynn after my mom.
but now since i'm second guessing it, it's all up in the air. OH says he doesnt mind naming her Donna Lou (as a first and middle name). Donna Lou Sanchez doesnt sound bad to me. just not sure yet if its "the one". lol. another name i was thinking of is Ava.
so i've thought of
Ava Lou Sanchez
Ava Lynn Sanchez
or just putting donna before those middle names (donna-lou/donna-lynn).


----------



## MilosMommy7

heyyady said:


> I like Deborah with both of those middle names - and even the shortened version with both, Debbie-Lynn or Debbie-Lou
> 
> I'm having contractions tonight that will not go away- but they're not regular or painful at all-
> if I drink any more water my tiny bladder is going to explode!

i had that the other night, it took about 3-4 hrs of laying down before they quit :/ they werent regular or showing a pattern so i didnt think it was worth going into L&D for. luckily they quit because i was really starting to get worried.


----------



## Wiggler

Ava Lou is really pretty :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

it is :)
it's just so hard!! lol. i'm starting to think i might just wait until she's born and i see her until we decide on a name. it just frustrates me because Milo's name was picked shortly after finding out he was a boy. not once did i second guess his name. and when he was born he looked like Milo.


----------



## Wiggler

Thats a good idea, when you see her one the names might just fit and suit her perfectly :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

i'm hoping so! haha


----------



## meow951

Can i just have a little moan.

This week is beginning to get slightly annoying now. 

I have an infected gum around my wisdom tooth giving me earache, jaw ache and pain when i eat swallow or chew. It's antibiotics and salt mouth washes for 5 days and then if it's not better i've got to have it out.

We had to get rid of DH's car as it's dying and we can't afford two cars. Great as we save money, only to be told yesterday DH hours are being cut and we're going to lose £50 a month (doesn't sound a lot but we could do with this money)

Plus my neighbour decided to climb over my fence while we were out/in the night to see if i put some trellis up on our side of the dividing fence and then tell me to take it down. Apparently he doesnt want stuff growing through to his garden and its his fence apparently. Plus he reckons some posts were moved by the nails which is utter rubbish as we nailed the top nails in by literally half a centimetre to make sure no damage was done. Plus we used cable ties for the others bits which he couldnt see and obviously cause no damage.

And my grandad was put into a "mental" hospital as his alzheimers (sp) has got so bad and it can't be controlled by medication.

So yeah great week and i'm feeling like poo.

Although yesterday i met my health visitor and she was lovely! I think she is someone who actually knows what they're talking about.

Rant over. Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :)

Brandi hope the little 'uns are feeling better this morning :hugs: 

Hopeful, hope your BH have gone by now!

Mummy, so exciting today your little lady could be coming home :) Keep us posted hum and I hope she has continued to gain well over night xxx

Lucky your maternity photos are stunning hun! and looks like you had some lovely things at your shower :)

Lisa, hope you get your replacement tried pretty soon hun, time is ticking away almost time for you to get those feet up!

Milos all those names are lovely hun, when she is born you'll just know the name you want :)

Wiggler glad you didnt get disturbed by the buzzer last night yay!! What time did Dylan get up?

I was far too tired for food last night, Ive woke up with a nightmare headache probably because I didnt eat/drink much yesterday. Should be meeting a friend today, she just has her MW appt first so that'll be nice. Bit of girly time :)

My OH said my nesting urge has to kick in on Monday lol, he is apparently coming round and said we have to do all the nucks and crannies of the house and make it sparkle. I told him Im immune from nesting, his reply... 'Im not and its getting to close to leave it' bless him! You think he'll do it while I put my feet up? lol I might get him to repaint the bathroom lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: meow! that is a crappy week! With the trellis though, take it off his fence a tiny bit, maybe put in your own supporting posts, you wont need anything deep or thick just for trellis and you only have to pull it forward by a cm or 2, which will not be noticeable once the plants grow, but then its on your land, not on his and he hasnt got a leg to stand on! I hope your week starts to improve quickly xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Work him hard new!! :D:D 

Hope it all sorts out ASAP meow, we were relying on a payrise for both me and OH to allow me to go parttime and that doesn't seem like it will happen now, so come September we are a couple of hundred pounds down and it sucks!!

Couple of quick loads of washing then hair appointment at 1, yippeee!! :D The last week my hair has gone all greasy and pregnant and hoping a trim will help.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh nothing like a hair dresser appointment to make you feel great again for a few minutes at least lol Chopping all my hair off really worked to control the greaseyness and falling out. 

I got a memo from work yesterday, apparently they had a team meeting last week (which I wasnt invited to grr!!) but in it they discussed the new pay system, and looks like Im going back to pay cuts, if I go back to a job at all. They for the first time have admitted that the deptartment is failing and they having to make cuts everywhere. I was hoping to go back part time over 3 days, to reduce childcare, but I dont think i will be able to now witht he new system, Im going to have to do at least 4 days, and I think at least 1 of them will have to be a full day.


----------



## 24/7

I hope so, even straight out of the shower it feels greasy, grrr!!

I am so disapponted as we are in a similar position, more than likely back full time, which is going to mean Sam having to go to nursery for some of it, as I don't want him with my Mum all the days, yet the cost of it means working those days doesn't actually achiee much financially?! Luckily between when I go back in January and April, the new annual leave year I am using two days of AL a week to just work part time, but then, who knows?! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Big hugs meow :hugs:

Dylan is currently 30 minutes into the mega tantrum cos I won't give him juice, my poor ears hurt, but on the plus side I just got all the houswork done :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I'll be using my new AL allowance to book all the school holidays off from Feb half term so I dont have 2 in full time childcare.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Why you not giving him juice hun?


----------



## Wiggler

oh, and dylan got up at 6am, the new bedtime works!! :)


----------



## 24/7

I didn't even think of that, its almost more difficult when they get to school age!! :o 

Hope Dylan quietens down soon Wiggler. xx


----------



## Wiggler

new, he demands 30-40 cups of the stuff a day, I don't want him having it anymore, it was ok with meals, but he wants it all the time, just like he now demands food constantly, even after eating big meals. GRRR.


----------



## 24/7

What snacks does he have Wiggler? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I've just come to hide in the bedroom for a few mins cos my ears were actually throbbing and he has quietened down!! :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive always used my AL to cover school holidays, like the 6 weeks hols I reduce childcrae down to 3 weeks, and half the easter hols etc The hardest is Christmas, because the office say that its not fair for me to have every Christmas off, BUT no childcare is open at all and my family are 130 miles away Im here on my own and physically cant work if there is no proffessional childcare available.


----------



## Wiggler

Normal snacks are fruit, mini cheddars, cheese, rice crackers, veggy sticks n dip, very occasionally crisps if we have nothing else.


----------



## 24/7

I can't think about school holidays, they sound tricky!! 

Yummy snacks Wiggler!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

OK, the tantruming hasn't stopped, he just tried to get me to give him juice again, i said no and now its started again :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Maybe he on a growth spurt lol he is probably trying to replace the milk hun, that would have given him a satisfied full feeling all day. With the juice have you thought about getting some pure fruit juice and using it like cordial so it adds flavour, he isnt getting masses of it but its also not packed with the same preseritives as juice? Wont fill him up the same either as it has natural sugars in it.


----------



## Wiggler

I tried that new, he had 25 cupfuls in a day and asked for more, and I am feeding him lots too, he's had 2 huge bowls of cereal today and 2 packs of crisps cos we have no other snack food in. He just doesn't like not getting his own way.


----------



## Wiggler

Success!!! I just got a cuddle and he is now drinking his water :happydance: poor little guy is shattered though, hehe I would be too, keeping up a tantrum for that long. 

Mmm, I think I'm going to do some savoury rice for lunch, Dylan liked that last time I did it :)


----------



## 24/7

I want lunch already!! :p Think Sam must be having a growth spurt as I'm constantly hungry!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't been very hungry today, I'm mega thirsty though!

Dylan is trying a new approach now, coming to me smiling and dragging me to the kitchen then giving me his cup :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

We were supposed to have an entire paycheck this month to help cover baby expenses- but because hubby screwed up with traffic court ($600!), an advance we had taken and forgotten about, 2 bad bar shifts due to weather and hardly any tips, and missed 2 days of work due to power outages, we now not only have no extra $ but are behind! Grrrrr- and we're hoping to move to a bigger place but the rental market has gone insane around here in the past month, so we can't afford it now and will only be able to if I get a job once I'm able- which means no school for the time being.

On a different irritating note- it's almost 2:30 in the morning and I am exhausted and just know I COULD sleep- except the contractions haven't gone away. They're not close enough to go in but too close to just go to sleep incase they speed up, ifkwim.

and completely off topic- my daughter asked tonight if she can go to the boarding school I went to as a kid- We're all for it if she's serious- except that brings us back to our finances (so I guess this isn't off topic after all!) Which my parents would help her go- but we'd still have to come up with quite a chunk... not sure how we're going to pull that off other that me go back to work and us NOT move...


----------



## 24/7

Ugh house prices, lets not go there!! :p I really want a garden, but will make do with our communal hallway!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, I FINALLY noticed the pattern, if Dylan likes something he expects it all the time, like if he has a yogurt after dinner he wants yogurt constantly, same for juice, choccy, other stuff. Should I just totally avoid the stuff he is demanding constantly for a while?


----------



## heyyady

yes- take a break from all the temptations- you might want to just use up what's there and as you use the last one tell him "ok, this is the last of the juice" etc- then when he asks for more remind him it's all gone and show him the empty sopt in the fridge/ cupboard. He may still fit a bit, but I'll guess it won't last long and he'll catch on quick- he's a bright boy


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, He did so well with giving up the milk I wasn't expecting all these other issues to pop up. I'm still totally shocked how obsessed with food he is :haha: I've learnt some major lessons of what to do and what not to do with this baby :haha: I guess the main thing is that we get past all these hiccups before bubs arrives :)

Hows your little girlies today? giving you lots of kicks and wriggles?


----------



## 24/7

I'd maybe do it with the unhealthier bits, but not with fruit/veg etc. :) xx


----------



## heyyady

they're very squiggly babies today- they always are when I contract like this- contractions are lasting a lot longer, too- like almost a full minute now. I'm going to take a nap and set an alarm to get up and check my contractions- SOOOO tired!


----------



## Wiggler

hehe 24/7 he can have as much fruit and veg as he likes, I love his asking for more of that :haha:

Aww hun, I hope the contractions die down soon, have a good sleep :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

I can't motivate myself to do my makeup ready for my hair appointment, yet if I don't I'll hate looking at myself in the mirror for so long, and I'm popping to see OH at work after and want to look nice!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't had the motivation to do my make-up for a few years now :haha: It doesn't help that I am incredibly lazy.


----------



## 24/7

And done!! :D Just need to run the straightener through my nest before I leave so they can see what my hair actually looks like!! :p

I love wearing makeup and doing my hair, but its so much effort at the moment, and my skin isn't so great as the pregnancy goes on.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

I am really going to stick to my promise of making more of an effort with my appearance after bubs is born, I'm fed up of looking like a slob, its horrible


----------



## 24/7

We can all encourage each other!! :D:D

Lunch is now made, cheese salad with half a roll, yummy!! :D:D:D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

mmm yummy! Dylan is still being a grump and screaming for juice when I go near the kitchen so going to let OH do lunch when he gets home :haha: I'll prepare dinner when Dylan eventually falls asleep for his nap later.


----------



## 24/7

Oops!! :p 
Only me for dinner tonight as OH is out with friends, so got to decide what to have....xx


----------



## Wiggler

Treat yourself to something super yummy :)

I really fancy jacket potato with something for dinner, not sure what yet though. :)


----------



## 24/7

Will probably be pasta or jacket potato, happy day!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

My mum is coming next week and she is bringing me a catering size tin of tuna, 5lbs of bacon and a HUGE box of angel delight :haha: I can't wait. We are going to go for a mooch around town, then to Tescos then she is having the monkey for a few nights and me and OH are going to repaint the flat :)


----------



## 24/7

Sounds perfect!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Its going to be great, I don't get to see her very often so these little trips out are really nice. Dylan loves seeing her too and he adores staying at hers, she has so many animals and sooooo many toys that he never wants to leave :haha:

I should be finding out about the crib tonight!! :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

YAY!! :D

Question time.... How much do the internal exams hurt? I have never had anything like that, and everything is very, er tight and I can't help but worry it will hurt.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

They can be uncomfortable, but they shouldn't be painful. Its worse if you panic because you tense up down there and it can make it sore.


----------



## 24/7

I'll try and relax then, eek!! I'm really not looking forward to having anyone down there!! xx


----------



## Inge

are the exams sorta like when Drs take swabs and things internally? Iv had a few of those due to infections and irregular bleeds in the past so I know what theyre like.
On the topic of make up this is my whole make up bag-

Spoiler
https://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n564/inge91/DSCF0034.jpg
 I went a little crazy in Boots on sunday :blush: Its 3 for 2 on No17 cosmetics and Id heard its a good range so went for it :haha: £30 later (saved £12:thumbup:):haha:
Also Bump! https://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n564/inge91/DSCF0032.jpg compare to last weekhttps://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n564/inge91/DSCF0022-1-1.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

After chucking out all the old makeup I had I am left with a single unopened mascara, and 2 unopened nail varnishe :haha:

Bump is defoo getting bigger hun!

Just had super noodles for lunch, I didn't even know OH bought any yesterday, they were yummy :)


----------



## Inge

Love super noodles but baby doesnt :nope: Ive got some raspberry sorbet in the freezer still so might have some of that later. wev got fresh bread too so iv got alot of choice for my lunch. I know wer having fish and chips later (home made) so cant eat too much before that.


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh raspberry sorbet sounds soooo good right now! 

I've scrapped the jacket tattie idea for dinner, now I'm having super noodles, veggies and something else. 

OH gets paid tomorrow and we desperately need to a big food shop, but BT still haven't put my damn bill online so I'm worried about spending too much :dohh: I might just do the food shop and get the last few baby bits then if the phone bill is bigger than expected I'll just get in touch with BT and say I can't afford it and do a payment plan.


----------



## wild2011

hello ladies,internet off for possibly a week,so on my phone.its tidious and cant read bk easily so wont lol.x


----------



## wild2011

ull b lucky wiggler theyve cut all our services till paid in full were a wk late getin paid cos dh was away so cnt do nethng for few days tho lol


----------



## Wiggler

aww hun, that sucks :( They better let me do a payment plan, they are the reason I'm in this mess, my bill was meant to be sent out nearly a month ago, but it still isn't here, and they told me I didn't owe anything and that I'm in credit! BT are idiots!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good morning ladies..is it really light out already? It's been a rough night. I've been up with two kids puking and pooping nonstop and my husband didn't get home until 2:00am. I could really go back to sleep right now, but I promised him I'd let him sleep in a bit. He can have until 9:30 (one more hour and 15 minutes) and then it's my turn. I had plans to take the kids out today but it's not happening now and they're both tantruming on me. So far, there hasn't been any puke or poop since 3:00am so I'm hoping we're finally getting over it.

Can't believe I'm 36 weeks today. Only one more week until I'm full-term. It's crazy!!

Hope you ladies are well!


----------



## new_to_ttc

24, honestly, the examinations can be uncomfortable. I am totally ok with the spectulum and swobs etc thats not been so bad its no more uncomfortable than having them 9or a smear) when not pregnant), but when they check the cervix it hurts (well hurt me) and I cried. BUT it only lasts a second, and if you keep still and calm then they will be in and out in no time,. When I had it I was so tense that in the end i had to have G&A before and during each exam just to calm me down! 

Wiggler Im not sure id totally take away the snacks he likes so long as he is eating a healthy diet and regular meals. If you take everything he loves away he is going to rebel against food and create you more problems. if he isnt eating the meals then definitely no snack between, but if he eats it, then there has to be a reward, the juice thing is your choice, water is good for him so it really makes no odds if you take away juice or not really. 

24 - enjoy your hair appt :)

Inge lovely bump hun, bubs is growing nicely :)

Hey - hope you get some sleep, and the contractions slow down!

Right need to go chose me some lunch not sure what i fancy at all lol


----------



## wild2011

Wiggler said:


> aww hun, that sucks :( They better let me do a payment plan, they are the reason I'm in this mess, my bill was meant to be sent out nearly a month ago, but it still isn't here, and they told me I didn't owe anything and that I'm in credit! BT are idiots!

Fingers crossed hun.x am so bored with out my internet i need my ebay lol x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Brandi, Hope you kids feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww wild, cold turkey is not good in your condition lol Hope its sorted soon!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, I hope you are reconnected soon!

I have decided if my bill isn't online by Monday (next bill is meant to be saturday, but webchat isn't open over the weekend) I'm going to webchat them again, if nothing happens after that I'm making a complaint. It's almost like they don't want my money.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arghh 3 spoons of beans and I am fit for bursting full. Thats a waste of lunch!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anyone want a 4 year old with severe attitude problems? I swear it's her medication. Regardless, I'm losing my patience with her. Throwing toys, hitting, kicking expensive items, breaking things, hitting and biting herself, and she even bit through another kid's skin at playgroup yesterday.


----------



## hopefulmama

So my BH went away immediately after i had 3 sips of wine. No joke. Done. I guess i was just stressing myself out worse and it was tensing everything up more and more. Guess what people say about that is right. I also slept amazingly.


----------



## Wiggler

Thats great hopeful!


----------



## 24/7

Bye bye hair!! :D:D Feels much better now though, yippeeeee!! :D xx


----------



## cheree89

Hi Everyone! It has been forever since I have been on here, but I wanted to update you all...I had my baby. He (I didn't know gender) was born at 12:48 AM on March 17, 2011 at 30 weeks plus 4 days. I was laying awake in the middle of the previous evening feeling him move around and then my water broke - aaaccckkk! I went to the hospital and they gave me some meds to try to stop labor but I was 2 cm dilated and my cervix was very soft. They did stop my labor for a bit, but once they stopped the meds after 12 hours, I went into labor pretty quickly. I had a natural birth and it was fast (the doc told me that if we have more children that I should go to the hospital right away when I go into labor since it was so fast).

We named our LO Cian Edward. He weighed 4 lbs 2 oz and was 17 inches and has a full head of hair (yes I had horrid heartburn). He isn't quite back up to his birth weight yet, but he is doing really well. He will be in the NICU for a while yet, but he has been breathing room air since day 2 and has been without an IV since day 4! He only has a feeding tube until he gets his swallow/suck reflex figured out.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00027.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3









DSC00030.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations - What a beautiful little boy. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats cheree, he is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## meow951

Congratulations! x


----------



## mummy3

Congrats Cheree he's gorgeous, and what a fantastic weight! We're doing NICU as well, feel free to pm me if you need to talk, it can be tough but will be over before you know it:hugs:

Wiggler, yay for a chippie and for less buzzer:happydance: 

24 can we get a pic of the new hair?:flower:

New, full after 3 beans?:wacko: Lol yeah get your OH to clean everything!

Brandi, how are the little ones now?

Bizy, gorgeous pics, you have 1 cute bump!

Eilidh gained 20g last night, prob would've been more if she hadn't pooped all over me right before:dohh: Waiting for doctors rounds now but home looking likely:happydance: Only thing that may stop it is she has had a few lower temps


----------



## Wiggler

Yaaaay! I'm so glad she put on some more weight hun, I bet you can't wait to have her home! Bless, she does like to poop doesn't she :haha:

Well me and Dylan just had a great nap, he is in a foul mood now though, little grumpy bum. he misses his daddy. only 40 mins til OH is home though :)


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats Cheree, what a cute little guy!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Cheree!!

Mummy...Kids are well. I think Isaiah's poop started up again because he had some apple juice, which seemed to have set him off over the weekend too. Zoe only threw up once last night and had a runny poop today, but I'm keeping them home as a precaution.

Glad Eilidh may be coming home!!


----------



## hopefulmama

Cheree- congrats! He's so cute!!! I hope things at NICU aren't too tough.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww congratulations Cheree, he is gorgeous :)

Mumy how exciting hope she comes home with you today!!

Im sooooo sleepy! argh come 3.30 every day lately and I am so sleepy and crabby :(


----------



## hopefulmama

I am having one of those days where you don't feel like doing anything and just want to sleep and lounge around. I wish it would rain outside so i wouldn't feel as guilty being so lazy. 
I woke up this AM and went on a walk then got home made a smoothie and ate some toast and just felt so exhausted so i went back to sleep for an hour or so. I feel like i'll do the same after lunch. Lately I've been so tired like I was at the beginning of pregnancy.


----------



## mummy3

SHE'S COMING HOME:happydance::yipee::headspin:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww yay hun!!!!!! huge congratulations xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Huge congratulations mummy!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm starting to nap every day when Dylan does, I lose all my energy about midday :(

Dylan is still in a foul mood, I think he's coming down with a cold :( Him and OH are cuddled up on the sofa under his blankie, its so cute.


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy thats fab news!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!! Make sure you show us a pic of her in her little coming home outfit! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- WOW!! Thats so effin great! Congrats, i bet you're elated


----------



## mummy3

Ah crap the coming home outfit is at home:dohh: :rofl: Have to stop at walmart on way back to, need a moses basket. Will do pics though, need hubby to fix my phone.

Wiggler, its horrid when they get colds, Dylan:hugs: Poor guy, lots of hugs and keep his fluids up, I'm sure it'll pass in a few days. I hope this doesn't set your neighbours off too much, thats the last thing you guys need.


----------



## molly85

wow 2 babies down thtas scary hugs to arrivals


----------



## Wiggler

Yay, can't wait to see piccies hun!!

I've given in with the juice while he is poorly, I don't mind him having it while he is a snot monster, he is a bit happier now, OH is showing him pics of himself on his phone, Dylan is soooo vain, he loves looking at photo's and vids of himself :rofl: 
He has been really tantrumy today but I don't care if it sets the neighbors off, in fact I really hope it pisses them off :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

I am so excited my ExerSaucer just got here. This should entertain big time.


----------



## mummy3

Have fun hopeful

Lol yeah wiggler toddlers are so vain, mine love having their pics taken on the phone and seeing them after:haha: Yeah I'd give the juice too with him being poorly. Hope your neighbours do get to suffer then:haha:

Whats everyone doing for middle names here? Eilidhs is Eilidh Felicity Wynafred:cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

I can't decide on a middle name, I quite like Owen, but hmm.... xx


----------



## hopefulmama

So i didn't end up having a baby shower, but everything on my registry was bought that i really wanted that was expensive. It's great i didn't have to deal with anyone and i constantly am getting boxes delivered and have all the baby stuff. I had 62 thing son my registry and only 24 left so now i am officially chucked full of baby stuff besides like diapers,swaddling blankets (though i do have the woombie things) and teething stuff. Glad that headache is finished this early.


----------



## Inge

Mummy congrats on Eilidh coming home :happydance: Love the middle names too. Leo is going to be Leo Riley Andrews :cloud9:
Cheree- congrats on your baby boy :thumbup: glad hes doing well and hope you get to bring him home soon! 
Iv just tidied the Tv unit which is housing nappies/wipes/wash stuff and its all nice and neat now. Just got to collect all OH pennies and put in a bag to cash up tomorow. Im going down town tomorow to keep busy so will go into the library and get a book to entertain myself with :thumbup:


----------



## mummy3

Owen is a lovely name, goes really well with Sam. Very very cute:thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy, those are gorgeous middle names, we aren't doing middle names, Dylan doesn't have one and neither will this baby, me and OH hate our middle names and have enough trouble picking names as it is, so we are going without :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful thats awesome you have so much of your stuff bought for you already, do you not fancy a shower just for the cake though? 

Inge Riley is gorgeous and I may be biased but Leo is just an adorable name ( Anja-Jos middle name is Leonora):flower: Have fun in town hun


----------



## Inge

mummy3 said:


> Hopeful thats awesome you have so much of your stuff bought for you already, do you not fancy a shower just for the cake though?
> 
> Inge Riley is gorgeous and I may be biased but Leo is just an adorable name ( Anja-Jos middle name is Leonora):flower: Have fun in town hun

Both Anja and Leonora sound gorgeous names :cloud9:


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler :rofl: thats one way of doing it! We are greedy with names lol, its traditional in hubbys family to give 2 middle names. Defo running out of names now with 4 kids...

Btw I thought you were gonna go with a pesto themed name


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww mummy lovely names! Sam Owen does fit lovely!! And leo Riley :)

Fidget is going to be George Edward, the middle name was the easy bit for me lol


----------



## Wiggler

haha, I so would go with pesto themed names, but I have gone right off the stuff at the moment, I'm sticking with simple foods, like noodles, tatties, crisps :haha: But seriously with the amount of pesto I have eaten I wouldn't be surprised if this baby was green :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Fidget will pick up another middle name during his confirmation at church when he is a bit older. not sure when though, in England Joshua would be having his ceremony this Easter, but in Wales he is still too young. I think they have it aged 10/11yrs here, but Joshua, and fidget when his time comes, will get to chose their 3rd name :)


----------



## Wiggler

https://www.fibers.com/imgs/P661.D19670-433x433-front.jpg


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- I am not into the shower stuff. I think its all a bit cheesy and hokey for me. I wanted to do like a sit down dinner w/cocktail attire... but ultimately i got over it and didn't want to deal with the bother of it. I haven't really been that into being social lately so i opted out. Looks like i didn't need it either.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hopeful maybe you can do a cocktail dinner when lil'un is here and you feel a lot more human to thank everyone. You have really done well to get so much of your stuff already :)


----------



## hopefulmama

New- Yea that was my thought. I think its better to do it after baby is born so everyone can meet him and i can drink some champagne and enjoy myself haha. My husband was more keen on that as well.


----------



## hopefulmama

I am really looking forward to see what my DH gets me as a push present. I told him it better be good or he'd be shunned for months not just 6 weeks from sex.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol hun! do men think about presents at that time? lol


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: I didn't get a push present from OH after Dylan and probably won't after this one but I have told him I expect something at some point (when money is a bit better) He asked me what, and I'm getting a gaming PC :happydance:

I'm such a geek :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

YEA! you just gave birth to their child and went thru 9 1/2 months of hell and childbirth. You've never heard of a push present?


----------



## new_to_ttc

No never lol... will have to mention to OH that they exist ha ha ha if he wants to do this nesting lark and get involved he needs to play the part for full lolol


----------



## hopefulmama

New- Yea of course. Normally it's jewelry of some sort unless you specifically ask for something else.


----------



## 24/7

I always thought it was an eternity ring after your first baby?! But I think it might be abit cheeky to ask for yet another ring already!! :D xx


----------



## mummy3

I got a push present last time, a gorgeous eternity ring:cloud9: This time, er maybe a nights sleep would be good:haha: Hope you get something nice hopeful. I think it sounds like a great plan to do something after LO is here so you enjoy it more.

New, George Edward is gorgeous, love that he and Joshua get to choose their 3rd names, does Joshua have any thoughts on what he wants his to be?

Wiggler, lol yeah green baby:haha: I love Bethany and Finlay:flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I like the idea of an eternity ring lol Im never going to get the wedding ring lol Will eave this page open tomorrow when he pops round ha ha he is bound to nosey over see what we women are talking about lol


----------



## Wiggler

I don't really wear jewellery, so OH knows its a bit of a waste buying me any, I have a few necklaces and thats it, I only wear them on special occasions. the only one I would wear all the time is my engagement ring, but it doesn't fit :cry:


----------



## hopefulmama

you're english no? It's a tradition that started there, and by tradition, the father gives the mother a diamond of sort.


----------



## hopefulmama

Sorry New, you might be welsh, idk. But I def have been clear that i want a specific ring haha, no need beating around the bush to dh. He's good with that stuff, has stellar taste esp in jewelry so i know regardless it will be good.


----------



## new_to_ttc

We havent discussed it yet. he goes through confirmation classes at school and church and its explained to him better than I ever would, I was 7 when I went through and dont remember it much so dont want to give him any false info. The name is usually a saints name or biblical name, which will fit nicely with Joshua Luke, my 3rd name is Bernadette, family tradition for the girls, most of us have it in our name somewhere lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

No, Im English hopeful, OH is Welsh though but I have never heard of it lol


----------



## 24/7

If anything it would be an eternity ring for me, but for our first wedding anniversary and baby combined. :) OH did send me out and pay for my hair, so he is heading down the right path. :D xx


----------



## 24/7

Wiggler why don't you get your ring made bigger? My Dad's a jeweller and its super simple to do. xx


----------



## mummy3

Thats what I thought hopeful, a diamond ring. Do you have any idea what yours will be like? I wish I could get another:haha:

Wiggler:hugs: Can you not get your ring altered to fit, Ive had to have mine done in the past. I'm like you too, very rarely wear jewellery apart from my wedding rings

New, defo get the OH to buy a ring for you, he's a bloke if he's up for cleaning he will be up for jewellery. Sounds like a keeper hun:hugs:

24/7 if you dont ask you dont get:winkwink:


----------



## 24/7

I'll drop a hint when he returns from his night out at the pub tonight - Perfect timing!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I tried to put him off the cleaning but he is adamant we get the house ready for fidget.. and in his words 'get your scatty brain organised' geee thanks! lol


----------



## 24/7

I would like one in this sort of style....


----------



## Wiggler

I would get the ring altered, but it would cost more than the ring is worth so OH won't pay for it. He said he is going to get me a new one instead. He also didn't know I can't stand yellow gold when he got it for me, bless him so said he is going to get me a white gold one instead :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 that is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## 24/7

Oh white gold is lovely, my rings are platainum and I love the look!! :D:D xx


----------



## mummy3

:shock: 24/7 that is identical to my ring! 

New, you, scatty?!

Wiggler, thats so nice of your OH:hugs:


----------



## 24/7

I've found a similar one at a local jewellers and added it to my favourites!! :D:D It will match my other rings perfectly!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I know, he is such a sweetie! He is taking his time though, he has been promising me a new ring since I outgrew my old one 2 years ago :rofl: I don't mind though, we have needed the money more important things.


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: you'll have to take lots of pictures. As for middle names we always do names with some sort of meaning behind them. Liam's middle name will be Adrian, after Tyler's best friend who he grew up with and he's family to us.

Hopeful- I get BH type pain/cramping whenever I get pissed off or stressed. Guess if I go overdue I'll just have to poke a fight with my husband in hopes it puts me into labor :haha:

I didn't get a push present but I did upgrade my wedding ring so I can't really complain.

I took a bath yesterday for the first time this pregnancy, talk about freaking heaven!! I about fell asleep in the tub. We have a two person tub in our mater bathroom so I had tons of room for my big butt. Seriously though, it took away all the aches and pains from my extra weight I didn't want to get out. Matter of fact once I got out I almost fell because I went from feeling weightless to 30 extra lbs of weight haha. Today my son had a visit for his school district to see how his learning is moving along then we popped over to Starbucks for coffee and a cookie. I love how much he enjoys little things like that.


----------



## hopefulmama

Well they are both from Cartier. Here are the pics. I really like them both a lot.
 



Attached Files:







trinity-sauvage.jpeg.png
File size: 68.4 KB
Views: 1









Screen shot 2011-03-30 at 1.50.48 PM.png
File size: 121.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - They are gorgeous!!! 

Hmm, I really should look at the type of ring I would like from OH


----------



## mummy3

Liam Adrian is a gorgeous name, its lovely you guys are using names with special meaning.That bath sounds divine, sorry you nearly fell when you got out though:hugs: Lol at poking a fight as an eviction method, though if it works its all good right?!:haha:

Hopeful, they are beautiful


----------



## Wiggler

https://s7ondemand4.scene7.com/is/image/Signet/8166749?$detail$

I really like this one :)

OH's workmates wife had their baby this morning, he showed me a pic on FB, sooo cute! I can't believe in 5ish weeks I'm going to have one!!!!


----------



## luckyme225

I think I'll end up getting a ring with both kids birthstone. Connor's is a diamond and if this kid comes on time, his will be emerald. So maybe alternating between diamond and emerald. I'm not too much of a ring person but if I like something enough I'll wear it.


----------



## new_to_ttc

OH said to me today, maybe we should think about taking a sex break if fidget is so low, i was like you are joking right? sex is my eviction method Im relying on you lolol... He wasnt amused :rofl: I told him his dad probably poked his head a few times to help his mum get him out :haha: went down even less better lol 

I just raided the freezer to find something to cook tonight, and ended up binning loads thats been there forever ha ha Still couldnt find anything I fancied eating though, having a serious lack of appetite day today, its no wonder i am so tired if Im not even able to eat mopre than 1 meal a day! maybe i should start skipping the breakfast again, least I eat lunch and dinner without a b'fast.


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler thats stunning:cloud9: 5 weeks will go so fast, you might not even have 5 weeks anyway, its getting very close!

Lucky, thats a great idea, would you do it after Liam or wait and see if you have #3?


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- thats y i like the 2nd ring, it has emerald in the eyes. hoping it comes before the 26th haha.
If i don't get jewelry i requested an hermes birkin bag haha, i have one that is older and i would like one of a different size and different hardware, but they are very expensive, about same cost as the rings. I would def get more use out of bag and the value will never go down, so either way i'd be thrilled.


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- yeah, i will use everything I can think of to get this kid out. Ok.. well that's a lie because I won't use caster oil or anything.

Connor just came up to me and told me he has a present for me with a big smile on his face. I ask him what it is and he pulls a baby out from behind his back and says, " I got a baby for you". It was so cute I couldn't help but laugh. If only it was that easy.


----------



## Wiggler

I would love to have less than 5 weeks, as long as I have the last few bits I need :)

LMAO new, I can imagine saying that didn't go down well with your OH :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- i can't believe you just had your first bath! that's insane keep enjoying that!!!!! I love taking baths, only issue is we have a VERY deep infinity tub so its a wee bit difficult to get in and out of, so i have been avoiding it the last week. So i just go to the pool and frolic around, i'd rather be in the cold water right now anyway.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thought men liked to feel useful pmsl... although maybe should have kept his parents out of it though lol oops! My sex drive is way to wild to give up sex, especially as Imay have to for a bit once fidget is herel ol.. he was talking about 2 months after, i was like.. ermmm I not think so! lol


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- good question... maybe I'll have to plan to have #3 the same month as one of the boys. No I'm hoping when I'm ready for #3 we will start trying at a point that would be far away from April/May. All of our birthdays are so close together. My husband is predicting I give birth May 24th, the day after my due date. He mostly picks that day because it's further away from his/ Connor's birthday. I thought I would want to go overdue too but now that I'm at this point I could care less if I have to eat cake 3 times in one week :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

2 months?, EEk will you manage?:haha:

Brb, Eilidh needs a butt change and a snack..


----------



## new_to_ttc

mummy3 said:


> 2 months?, EEk will you manage?:haha:

NO! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

new, just cos you cant have full sex doesn't mean you can't indulge in other stuff :haha:

I wish i could take a bath, I haven't had one since the day Dylan was born. I would love to relax in a tub of hot water right now, but unless I can squeeze my fat arse into the baby bath it ain't gonna happen :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh i shall be indulging lol That is unless my sex drive takes a dip when fidget arrives lol Then I'll be on the prowl for lots of excuses ha ha


----------



## mummy3

New. tell him a couple weeks you'll be fine:thumbup:

Eilidh pooped everywhere again, preemie pooface is v cute though :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I see she still isn't very ladylike :haha: But with cutie pooface I suppose it can be forgiven :)

I wish I had gotten a pic of Dylans pooface when he was little, pooface is sooo cute, just like when they look drunk after a bottle/boobie feed :)


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: drunk and pooping everywhere, these babies take after their fathers!


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, they are! 

Are your other kids excited about their baby sister coming home?


----------



## mummy3

Yep they are all super excited, esp Ruaridh, although he still thinks he's getting a brother:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless! Maybe you can give him a brother next time? :haha:

Dylan saw some pics of babies today and kept pointing to the pic and saying baby, and pointing to my belly and saying baby :cloud9: Sooooo cute!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww congratulations Cherree he's a cutie i bet that was a shock for u!
Yey mummy you're taking your baby girl home xxx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

New this explains GBS https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/groupbstrep/

xxx


----------



## mummy3

Thanks wud, I had GBS with my son, I had to have an antibiotic drip but other than that not much was done. Does suck having any kind of extra IV. not sure if you are confined to be monitored because of GBS tho, I was on continuous monitoring anyway. :flower:

Well discharge papers are done, just waiting for hubby to get here with a new outfit:haha: Then on we go:happydance: They put the baby in a carseat then the carseat along with all her stuff goes into a cool wagon they use to get us to the car. Must remember to press the button on way out too, here they play music everytime a baby is born but not for preemies until they are discharged:cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh mummy, how exciting!!! 

Dylan went to bed great :happydance: he's really sniffly so I thought he would put up a fight, but he laid straight down, cuddled up to his teddies and fell asleep :cloud9: Dinner was a success too, he had all of his fish fingers and tried a baby carrot :happydance: If someone had told me a few weeks ago that it wouldn;t be long until he was a little piggy and constantly demanding food I think I would have laughed in their faces, its a dream come true, even if I am constantly stressing about him becoming a little porker now :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Well done Dylan!! :D xx


----------



## mummy3

Aw I'm sure he won't be a porker hun, he's probably making up for lost time! Yay for him going to sleep nicely as well:thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm just so happy that when we wean bubs we will all be able to sit and eat as a family and everyone will be eating, I was so worried that Dylan would still have his issues then.

Boo, baby is squirming around on my bladder, meanie baby!


----------



## 24/7

Sounds like he is on the right path now!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Whats everyones plans for this evening?

I'm planning on doing nothing, just browsing the web and playing games :haha:


----------



## 24/7

OH is at the pub, so I'm just catching up on all my TV from when he was off the last couple of days!! :D

Got a sensitive tooth that is hurting me too. :( xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I'm bored this is my first Wednesday night off in a long time & there's nout on telly!

Dylans doing so well with his food my daughter is a really fussy eater all you can do is persevere she eats alot more than she used to x


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, I hope your tooth feels better soon :(

OMG, I just heard these almighty bangs and thought it was Dylan banging on his wall, I've ran in there, he is asleep, its THEM doing bloody DIY again. tosspots!


----------



## 24/7

How much DIY do these people need to do?! :o xx


----------



## Wiggler

No idea! Grr I swear after their kid is born I'm going to get my mum to babysit one night and do DIY late at night and see how THEY like it!


----------



## 24/7

Stupid people!! In all the time I have lived in a flat, maybe once or twice have I heard DIY!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I don't even understand it, its a HA flat, it doesn't need much doing to it :dohh: Hehe when my bubs is born I hope when he/she wakes in the night and cries it wakes them up too :haha:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

U have some patience with them upstairs Wiggler i'd have lost my rag a long time ago!
I can't stand people like them who just love to make other peoples lives a misery x


----------



## 24/7

I'm sure baby will oblige!! :D:D


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I would love to get revenge or just bloody slap one of them when I see them, but I stay calm and just put up with it for Dylan and bubs. And I really don't want to lower myself to their level, I am much better than that :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Yer that is the best way to deal with it well done ;)

So is anyone goint to start trying to get baby moving at 37 wks when you're classed as full term?
I never have done before i've always waited till i was over due but i don'y see the harm? x


----------



## 24/7

One of you will move eventually!! :D

I'm watching masterchef, I want some mushrooms now!! xx


----------



## 24/7

I'll give sex and curry a go, but no caster oil. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going to try the fun harmless stuff, we all know nothing will work unless we are ready anyways :), but there is no way on earth I will try castor oil, even the though sends chills down my spine :nope:


----------



## 24/7

I'm craving marmite on seedy toast still. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler your neighbours are a nightmare! When mine was doing his entire house up, he'd bring Joshua toys or flowers or chocolates round if he was working till 7pm, and never ever worked passed Joshuas bedtime, and never started at weekend until midday.

Im watching Biggest Loser, whilst eating mashmellow cakes mmmmmmm oops! lol 

Im not really going to 'try' get fidget moving I dont think, Im taking my RLT and indulging in plenty of sex :haha: until OH puts a ban on anyway :( lol I just doubt i'll be able to take it easy come 36 weeks, and will be doing lots of things, and they say gravity helps no end.


----------



## Wiggler

I want marmite on a nice slice of crusty bread, but I can't as we have no bread :( BOO!

Gotta remind OH that its mothers day on sunday, I want a better day than the past 2 mothers day. Tea in bed at least!


----------



## new_to_ttc

urgh marmite :sick: weird ladies lol


----------



## 24/7

I have no bread or marmite. :p xx


----------



## luckyme225

Blah, this perineal massage thing is boring. After spending weeks of doing it I better not tear. I found the shirt I want to get Connor for his hospital visit but they are still out of his size. :hissy:

https://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=49049&vid=1&pid=810186&scid=810186002

Any of you further along ladies doing EPO orally?


----------



## new_to_ttc

I got bread and baps.. want some?? lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

aww thats a cute teeshirt Lucky :)

Ive been taking EPO orally. Yet to discuss with OH and internal massaging using EPO lolol not sure he'd be keen lol


----------



## Wiggler

I will be taking EPO soon, just gotta get my lazy bum to the shop and buy it :haha: I'll be taking it orally, I'm not keen on the thought of sticking something up the tunnel of love :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: you had worse up there to make a baby :rofl:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Love that t shirt!
I have one for ashten that says *i'm Ashten the big sister*
& a money box from the baby!
& Jacson has a new Liverpool kit with Big Bro printed on the back :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua has one with 'I'm the big brother' on it, and a Ben 10 off fidget, fidget has a toy and a sleepsuit saing 'I'm the little brother' xxx


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO new, I know, poor bloke must have wished it took longer to conceive, it was the most sex he had since I got preggers with Dylan :rofl:

Hormones really do kill my sex drive though, and I've been a hormonal cowbag our whole relationship, preggers with Dylan, then Implanon, then preggers again. It'll be a shock for him when I am hormone free after bubs comes.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im a clingy hormonal lass lol. need lots of kisses and cuddles rofl.. Im not often snappy just teary rofl


----------



## luckyme225

I wont mind sticking some EPO up there since it will hopefully help prevent tearing. I'm all for not having to deal with stitches healing. My first was only 6lbs 5 oz, imagine what would have happened if he was 7+ lbs, bah.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm horrible when I'm hormonal, stroppy, oversensitive, hate being touched. Its awful, OH must have the patience of a saint. I do miss cuddles though, but OH annoys me so freaking much! :haha: I'm looking forward to having cuddles back after bubs comes out


----------



## new_to_ttc

My thoughts too, Joshua was 7lb 1oz and i didnt tear, I really dont want to this time either


----------



## heyyady

Jeese- it took me so long to catch up that it wore down the battery on my laptop! 

24- exams aren't too terible if you relax and do some meditation breathing- just remember, pressure is normal, pinching is NOT speak up!
What is marmite?

Wiggler- 5 lbs of bacon? Goodness! What in the world will you do with it?
Hopefully dylan fees better tomorrow :( Poor Lamb- Have you considered watering down his juice?

Brandi- crossing my fingers that your punkins are done :)

Hopeful- 3rd tri sleepies totally normal, I love the tri-bangle ring- and the party after is great- What we're going to do but less formal :) Most likely a BBQ 

Cheree- So cute!
How do you pronounce Cian?

YEAH MUMMY! I'm so happy for you and especially for little eilidh to finally get to go home to her family and not be stuck in anymore cupbords! :rofl:

STOP ALL THE SEX TALK- You have no idea how INSANE I'm going over here! :lol:

Emotional doesn't even put a point on it for me- I'm a wreck- Hubby says he misses me :(

Here's the ring I've told hubby I want :) I LOVE the designer (Paloma Picasso) and it's two hearts for our two girls


----------



## 24/7

I keep meaning to start the massage, I don't think I can poke EPO up there though!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy, I plan on having lots of bacon sandwiches. yum! I do water down his juice luckily, I wouldn;t even mind him having it if he didn;t glug it down in 10 secs and then demand another one and repeat! :haha:

That ring is stunning hun! 

Hmm, this is odd. Its night time and I'm boiling hot, normally by now I'm freezing cold and have a nice warm blanket wrapped around me... maybe OH actually shut the windows for ince :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I was sweating buckets in the hairdressers it was so hot!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

:( Oh no, I think I have the lurgy now too, I can feel a headache coming on and my nose is starting to bung up :(


----------



## 24/7

Nooooooooo!! :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe as long as its not another attack of man-flu I'll be OK :haha:


----------



## 24/7

No man flu wanted!! :p
Just has two big home made choc chip cookies, yum!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Mmm, I could do with some cookies, I'll need the sugar tomorrow :haha: 

I just reminded OH that it's mothers day on Sunday and he said "so..?" grrrr


----------



## heyyady

quick- drink a ton of water and hot tea and try to flush it out!!!

My contractions are picking back up at quick rate- hubby is at work and my mother is nowhere to be found- if they don't die down soon I'll be dipping into our rent money to take a cab to the hospital!


----------



## 24/7

Whip some up wiggler!! :D

Hope they pass hey!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww heyy, I hope they die down :hugs: Those little ladies of your sure do like to cause mummy some trouble don't they :hugs:

24/7 - That requires effort, I am lazy, I'll have OH buy me something sugary tomorrow, far easier than baking :rofl:

Bedtime for me now I think, Hopefully a good sleep will help me feel better :)
x x x


----------



## heyyady

it's been almost 3 weeks since my last turb shot for the contractions- wouldn't surprise me if i need another and maybe time to up my nifedipine. As long as they can still stop them (And hopefully without Mag Sul!) it'll be ok... I'm not even worried enough to call hubby at work :)


----------



## 24/7

Lazy wiggler!! :p Hope you get some sleep!!

Hey, good luck!! What's wrong with mag sul? 

Feet in ribs, owwwwyyy!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Oh and I'm craving poached salmon now!! Can we eat that? xx


----------



## heyyady

Mag Sul is just hard core- it gives you the massive shakes and if you're prone to anxiety attacks it usually brings them on really heavy. Just the nifedapine has given me massive anxiety/panic attacks!


----------



## luckyme225

Hey- hope your contractions stop and you don't have to go in.


----------



## 24/7

Oh gosh - Sounds bad!! xx


----------



## heyyady

Good news is I got a hold of my mom- bad news is I think they're getting closer- giving myself another 1/2 hour- then calling in...


----------



## Soph22

W-O-W! That was A LOT of pages just from today!! 

Heyy- I hope your contractions stop soon, but get to the hospital if they don't. Hopefully they'll still be able to stop them!

Mummy- yay! so excited for you that you get to take your LO home!

Cheree- Congrats! Hope you get to take your LO home soon too. 

Ummm, what else? Oh- rings. I love that baby is due in May because I love green and emeralds are green! Not much of a jewelry person, but I could easily be persuaded to love something w/ emeralds.

probably a stupid question, but what is EPO? and how vital is perineal massage? I haven't tried it yet. 

Took my class on a field trip to the zoo today. I ended up renting and electric wheelchair/scooter type thing cuz doc said not to walk too much and the zoo is huge! It ended up working out great. I felt pretty weird and like people were probably looking at me like I was a little bit crazy, but totally worth it! I'm home now with feet up and no plans to do anything else for a while. 

hope everyone else is having a nice, relaxing night.


----------



## heyyady

Off to the hospital- will check in with you ladies either tonight or in the morning, depending-


----------



## BizyBee

Oh no Hey. Hope to can stop those contractions!

Mummy, fantastic news that you can bring her home! :happydance:

Congrats Cheree. He's so cute.

Never heard of a push present. My wedding band is already an eternity ring so don't need another. I only wear my wedding/engagement rings so it'd be a waste. I guess my present will be the handsome little guy that I get to bring home. :cloud9:


----------



## luckyme225

Hey- Hope they stop your contractions when you get there

Bizy- being able to bring home a baby is better than any push present anyway :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey- I hope everything is OK and they could stop the contractions.


----------



## lisaf

hey girls, whew, I read it all this time, lol!
congrats cheree!
keep us posted hey!

I know we can't afford a big expensive push present. I wanted this $25 Pandora charm, but my MIL bought it for me first.. and with mothers day right then, I don't know what he'll do.. I keep reminding him but I'm still waiting for my :dohh:
But he did REAL good on my engagement/wedding rings, so I don't want any other rings, lol
Top one is my engagement ring, bottom is my wedding ring and his band.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/ring008-1.jpghttps://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/NewCamera027.jpg


----------



## MilosMommy7

over the last 24 hrs or less that i've been thinking about the name thing. i'm 98% sure we're going to name her Ava Lou.


----------



## lisaf

I like Ava Lou! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy - I hope they manage to stop the contractions hun :hugs: :hugs:

Lisa - them rings are gorgeous! You are a very lucky lady! :)

Milos - Ava Lous is such a pretty lovely name :)

mummy - How was the journey home with Eilidh? Is she settling in OK?

24/7 - you can have poached salmon as long as its cooked properly. :)


Morning ladies! How is everyone today?

I didn't sleep too well, I'm starting to get so uncomfortable in bed, then Dylan woke up at 5am and I couldn't get back to sleep :( I'm feeling a bit icky today, but not too bad, just going to have to take it easy.


----------



## Wiggler

YAY! lounge window is replaced!! They measured up the other broken window, but said they hadn't been told we had another one to be fixed so now OH has to ring the HA up AGAIN! They are useless!


----------



## 24/7

Yay!! Fab news!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning!

OMG I have got to stop sleeping on the damm sofa!!!!! 

Hey hope you're doing ok hun, hope they have managed to stop the contractions for you. 

Milos, gorgeous name!!

Bizy, the handsome little fella will be the best push present any day :)

Wiggler, have you ever mentioned to your GP or HV about how much Dillon drinks? When you say 30-40 cups a day is that 100mls (small cup) cups or 250mls (standard cup size)?

Im just going to watch JK, then breakfast dishes, then a hot bath.. so long as I dont fall asleep before any of that rofl


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe he asks for drinks 30-40 times a day, I ration it out to 1 small cup an hour. he's been much better today, he is on drink 3 since he got up at 5am, and hasn't been constantly demanding food. I've left a bowl of crisps out so if he gets peckish he can have a nibble, its working very well :) I think he was gorging himself cos he isnt used to wanting drink that isn't milk and food. He still had a mega breakfast though, 2 huge bowls of cereal :haha:

I was actually dreading today with me and Dylan ill, but it's going really well. He is the happiest he has been in ages, even though he is a snot monster :haha: We had a good time feeding his teddies crisps earlier, going to get him to help me hoover later, he loves that. He was fascinated watching the glaziers replace the window, not too happy about being confined to the sofa, but having a good nosey :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hope you'r getting ok Hey & they've stopped the contractions!

My little man used to demand so much juice it was almost like a comfort for him as he never had a dummy type thing?
If u gave him a full cup he'd glug it in one & winge for more we used to just fill it a little & try & ignore him for a while before he would get another one!
We had to be firm especially when we started potty training lol!
He has kind of grown out of it if i'm honest x


----------



## Wiggler

Wud - Thats what Dylan had been doing until today, I think he used it as a milk replacement.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

People used to say to me that i should get him checked out for diabeties?
But he had no other symptoms & i knew my son i could tell it was just something he loved iykwim?
I remember the amount of juice we had to take out with us when we went out & now we hardly ever bother unless we're going out for a while!
It's another thing u just have to persevere with really x

Oh well i'm off to the mw for my horrrible mw appointment, dh is still away & i could do with a cuddle but just have to get on with it will pop on later to check on Hey's progress x


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck at the MW hun


OK, I'm really pissed off now, them twats just get worse and worse, we just got a letter from environmental health about the level of noise and nuisance from our "loud music, screaming and banging" FFS!!!! Firstly we don't listen to music... ever. and the only thing we could listen to it on is the netbook, the crappy battery radio or OH's phone, all of which are so quiet you need to stick your face against the speaker. Secondly, he's a damn kid, he screams, he bangs. I fucking HATE the twats!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Very proud of myself right now, I have major anxiety issues using the phone and normally won't use it to ring anyone but OH and my mum, but I just rang environmental health and told them I will fully cooperate with any investigation and will volunteer to have sound level equipment put into my flat, the lady on the phone was very nice, she said if its clear that the neighbors are just reporting us to be awkward then they won't do anything, but obviously they do have to investigate. If we don;t hear anything in a month then there will be no action taken against us.


----------



## 24/7

Stupid people!!!!!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe i know, I swear they must lead really boring lives.

The sofa has been moved back to where it lives, YAY!! Gotta sweep all the glass off the balcony soon, but that can wait until OH finishes work, now just gotta move all Dylans toys from the middle of the floor now and its done! :)


----------



## 24/7

Busy day for you then!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Well I just decided I don't like the lounge the way it is at the moment, I'm going to move it around again this evening. Just gotta think how to do it.


----------



## Inge

Too ages to read all those pages :haha: 
On the topic of sex. Last night was the first time in ages cos iv been so uncomfortable. No matter how we try it it feels like theres no room and my pelvis is about to burst:nope: But I actually enjoyed it :thumbup: However tried this morning after a bath and I couldnt relax at all and OH ended up getting frustrated cos he thought I just didnt want to bother :growlmad: I did but im not going to relax enough when it hurts :dohh: 
Just had some raspberry sorbet :cloud9: and have a cold tummy! I think I might try some of the fun no-risk ways of getting baby out after 37wks. Im tired of being pregnant now so the sooner the better for me. But as long as he's healthy I dont mind. I have a feeling hes going to come early though so who knows?


----------



## 24/7

Have fun planning wiggler!! :D

Sam seems very happy inside, not even so much as a niggle here so don't think he will be early by choice!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan was a lazy laid back bubs before he was born so I always knew he would be late, this one though, what a little fidget!! I thnk he/she will be early, but only by a few days. 

Grr, I know where I want the sofa, which leaves only one place for the TV, now to find somewhere for the table to go :haha: This would be so much easier if we didn't have 2 bookcases! I might move one back into Dylans room :)


----------



## cheree89

mummy3 said:


> Congrats Cheree he's gorgeous, and what a fantastic weight! We're doing NICU as well, feel free to pm me if you need to talk, it can be tough but will be over before you know it:hugs:

Thanks - congrats to you too! I am glad you are going home - can't wait until we are at that point. Cian has gained weight 5 days in a row! He went down to 3 lbs 5 oz, but is back up to just barley under 4 lbs now. :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hello :)

Inge sorry you're uncomfortable, have you tried other positions? Im sure DH doesnt think you're not bothered, he'll appreciate you got a lot more going on than normal :hugs: Its my OH that said we shouldnt do it while fidget is so low, I won that little idea with a well timed bath lol 

Wiggler your neighbours really are swines huh! Well done you getting on the phone and lets hope nothing more comes of it!

Hope your MW appt goes ok wud :hugs: here for you when you get back xxxx

Hiya 24, hows you today? Hows your tummy?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh he is gaining well Cheree hun hopefully wont be long until you can take him home :) This little one was going to be Kian Edward, how uncanny lol He is a George now though :)


----------



## Inge

new - yep every position you can think of :haha: I might just give up on sex and give in to some "DIY" instead :winkwink:
Im feeling so lazy today so will not be doing much. Iv got the house to myself too as everyones gone out for the day so its very quiet. Had a yummy fish and chip dinner last night and had an ok sleep too. Only had to get up 2 times to pee in the night :thumbup:


----------



## cheree89

new_to_ttc said:


> Oh he is gaining well Cheree hun hopefully wont be long until you can take him home :) This little one was going to be Kian Edward, how uncanny lol He is a George now though :)

Oh how funny! I probably should have gone for Kian - none of Cian's doctors can pronounce his name (cyan, see-ann, etc.), but I thought with a K it might be mispronounced cayenne. :dohh: I didn't think it was that difficult, but over here it is a very uncommon name. For us Edward was a family tradition that all first sons have the middle name Edward.

I love the name George. One of my best friends from college has a son called George.


----------



## Wiggler

I want food but there is nothing to eat :hissy: I can't wait til OH picks up a few bits later :)


----------



## 24/7

Hey new!! How are you today?
Tummy is ok today, long may it continue!! The starving feeling all the time is also better today which is always a sign of things getting better xx


----------



## 24/7

Luckily Sam bump is still small enough for all sex positions, not that he likes it, he usually get cross, haha!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Inge.. get OH to do the DIY stuff lol no need to do it yourself lol

I would have pronuced Cian the same as Kian so I would have been wrong too :shy: but i was quickly talked out of that name for personal reasons lol

I proper fancy a chip bap lol me thinks we'll be having a chippy dinner tonight lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad you're feeling better hun :) lol fidget gets proper mad after sex oops lol We're not struggling with positions but i think my bump is quite small too, I do get cramp in my leg though and that takes some discrete stretching to sort out unnoticed lolol


----------



## 24/7

Haha, I'm craving fish and chips too now, argh!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Funny new, it's my legs that annoy me too!! Small bumps have their uses, lol!! Sam always tries snuggle to anything that touches my bump and gets cross that sex doesn't allow him to snuggle as he wishes, LOL!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol i was going to go out for it but got distracted pmsl so will have chippy dinner, Joshua will be up for that, he hates chips but loves pies lol


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> lol Inge.. get OH to do the DIY stuff lol no need to do it yourself lol

 :haha: 
Ive eaten quite abit today. Cheese baguette for breakfast,raspberry sorbet and monster munch for lunch:blush:. Doesnt look like alot but I only usually eat small amounts cos I dont get that hungry nowadays. I think its cos theres no room for my stomach anymore :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Bring me pictures, haha!!
OH had dinner out last night and sent me a pic and I wanted it to much.... And pic arrived just as I was ironing his work shirts, hmph!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol you want pictures of a chip bap? :haha: loon! lolol

Ive had abit of cereal this morning but felt a bit queezey so didnt eat anything after lol


----------



## 24/7

Yes!! I'm a loon, I know!! Pregnancy and my diet don't mix well, I can't sleep for thinking about wheat/gluten containing food some nights!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

if only your body would give you a 9 month break from gluten intolerence huh!!


----------



## 24/7

I have a whole queue of foods waiting for me!!!!!! xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

No news from Hey?

MW went ok did all the swabbing myself so managed to keep my dignity (for now) :)
Little lady is measuring small again 33cms when should be +35 but i'm not concerened i just think she's down really low mw wrote that she's 4/5ths engaged!

Off to soft play with the kids this evening for a birthday party, hubbies home tomorrow yey, i've missed him x


----------



## 24/7

I'm measuring 29/30 weeks wud in bump size, so a few of us with mini bumps about!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

It depends who does my bump, my own MW has me ahead all the time, but other MWs have me small, I look small lol Glad the appt went well :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Have u been sent for a growth scan 24/7 they seems really sharp on them nower days x

I also asked about sweeps & she said yep their policy is sweep given after 7 days of being over due & induction at 12 x


----------



## hopefulmama

Cheree- Cian is irish? I've only known Cian's that were irish, so maybe i am just associating. 

Inge- I am with you on the sex stuff. It's not just me who is uncomfortable, I flat out asked DH yesterday why it feels so awkward and forced, and he said he didn't know. I knew he was bsing me so i said " seriously tell me the truth" and he said its just very weird for him because of how different i look and the big bump makes it very uncomfortable. I'm glad he's honest etc, and i knew deep down this was probably the issue, but wasn't what i wanted to hear considering every time i look in the mirror i nearly start crying because i'm huge and i've never seen myself with fat body parts and i honestly wouldn't want to have sex with me either. I fucking hate being pregnant, it's quite possibly the most unattractive any woman could ever feel or look.


----------



## 24/7

I've had two growth scans so far at 28 and 32 weeks and my next one is 36+6. He is following his own growth line so far, and is growing just slowly. If it is still slow at the next scan he is coming out, eek!! xx


----------



## 24/7

I feel very lucky that OH has found me pregnant as attractive as before, if not more so as I have gained some much needed weight. I absolutely love my pregnant body, and have been very lucky that my body has coped well with it, no stretch marks and small bump etc. But I can totally see why people don't find pregnancy attractive too. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was really self conscious about how my body was changing withthe pregnancy, even though OH has known me since before I lost my weight but he really seems to embrace the bump and is very touchy feely with it.

24 its good that Sam is growing along his own line. From my scans fidget is growing along the 15th centile line, so no concerns its not a sudden dip in growth, but to my fundal measurements he is measuring along the 98th centile line.. go figure! he'll be born between the 2 I assume lol


----------



## 24/7

I think Sam is around the 10th, which is fine with me, and he seems happy which is all that matters. It will be interesting to see how big Sam and Fidget are in the end.... Probably the biggest may babies of them all!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

loi i hope not! lol My MW told me that they see so many bigger babies these days that 6-7lb babies are classed as small and when in relaity they are just the old norm xx


----------



## 24/7

I really think that is true though, babies are getting so much bigger!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Just watched OBEM on 4OD and cried my eyes out, the triplets were sooooo teeny :cry:


----------



## hopefulmama

I just think its hard to have sex or someone to want to have sex with you when you yourself do not feel sexy at all and can't handle your body right now.


----------



## Inge

hopeful- I feel like im huge so I think thats one problem. OH loves me however I look. He isnt bothered by looks at all. He hardly notices if I put on make up and doesnt care if I want a day in joggers and one of his old shirts :wacko: Its too much effort to hoist a huge bump around the bedroom right now. OH is adamant he's going straight to sleep tonight but we'll see :haha:
I agree with what you said about it being hard to have sex if you dont feel attractive or sexy in yourself.


----------



## wild2011

not caught up just saw theres 2 may babies.who number 2?x


----------



## wild2011

eak baby born due same day as me.hope all was ok x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Cheree, a little boy march 17th, cain edward and is doing really well :)

I agree it is hard to want sex if you dont feel sexy, i went through that when I put weight on :hugs: wont be long and we'll have our bodies back xxxx


----------



## 24/7

I just can't wait to exercise again!! I had a very active job, walking all day long and now I feel so bleugh from not doing it!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

OH was moidering me earlier about being so unorganised, and I thought about it and realised how much i was missing work. It kept me organised, and in a routine, but also active so I rarely got that bleurghhh feeling you know when you havent done anything all day and you just minging sluggish??


----------



## 24/7

I'm exactly the same new, and I hate it!! But I just can't seem to get it together and everything seems so muh effort!! :p xx


----------



## hopefulmama

the last few days i've had the weirdest feeling in my belly/bump... i feel like everything is heavyin there and if i move from one side to the other, it feels like its un attaching from my belly. Just very weird feeling and uncomfortable. SO i really try not to move much but curse when i have to get up to pee. Moving around and walking makes it worse, only feels normal when i sit still. Anyoen else experienced this? It's def not round ligament pains or if they start to feel different the farther you get on.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its probably bubs moving down hun, its really uncomfortable moving positions in later stages the lower they get. I took my car to school today and to the supermarket because i knew I wanted milk etc, but then I left my car in the car park and walked into town to post my mums mothers day present, its a bit further of a walk than it is from my house and I didnt get far until I had aches between my legs. The lower he gets the harder Im finding it to walk, but also get up etc although have no problems parking my backside lol


----------



## hopefulmama

I can tell when he is high and low. I get the pain more when he's high closer to my ribs, so idk. I just know its uncomfortable as hell. Maybe its the smushing of my organs haha.


----------



## 24/7

When Sam's head drops it is more uncomfortable here too. :hugs:
Have you decided on a name hopeful? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww maybe then! I havent experienced him being that high really so cant really compare my new aches to previous ones. Hope he settles down low quickly then hun if you are more comfortable, another 2 weeks and he should be firmly head down and getting snug xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I find it super uncomfy when bubs is high, he/she is high today and my ribs are aching, got heartburn and just want to lay down to ease the discomfort. 

I'm not feeling up to cooking again today so another chippy dinner it is, hehe. Doing an online shop tonight then got to budget the rest of the money to put some aside for the phone bill (when it eventually gets put online) and for the last few baby essentials I need. Also moving the lounge around after Dylan goes to sleep, OH isn't happy about it, but he totally understands why I want the sofa and Dylans play area away from the window so he isn't moaning too much :)


----------



## hopefulmama

We are using my husbands full name so our son with be a IV. I have to carry the legacy, DH comes from a well known historical, so I had no decision in the matter, and boys must carry the same name, if it was a girl i was allowed to pick name. Not that exciting, sorry haha. 

So ya LO is high, then low, then high.. he moves all around sometimes his head is up, sometimes down, sometimes sides, i can always see his parts though because its a snug fit in there haha.


----------



## 24/7

Baby seems to be everywhere here too, bum in ribs, tucked back to back, poking out. :p He does tend to lay to the left more, but it varies!! I always have bits poking out now though!! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- So is mine, i can feel his head right under my left rib and his feet down/in by my right hip so he's laying sideways. soooooo uncomfy.


----------



## hopefulmama

These babies already know how to piss us off and they arent even making noise haha


----------



## 24/7

And now bump has hiccups as he usually does after I have dinner. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

My bubs likes to lay back to back a lot which I'm not happy about, he/she better get into a better position before I go into labour cos I am NOT going through a back labour again, no way, no how!

LMAO, as I wrote that he/she just rammed the bum out under my ribs :rofl: Cheeky little thing!


----------



## 24/7

Baby does what baby wants wiggler!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I don't care if bubs wants to be born back to back, I'm not letting it happen, even if I have to put my hands up there and turn him/her myself :rofl: 

Seriously though, I don't mind how bubs comes out as long as he/she is healthy :) But I will be doing lots of positioning stuff from 37 weeks onwards to try and get bubs into a nice position, can't hurt can it :)


----------



## hopefulmama

wiggler- what do you mean back to back?


----------



## Wiggler

When the baby's spine is against your spine, it makes labour VERY painful (most contractions are felt in the back) and can slow it down too.


----------



## hopefulmama

ugh wiggler that sounds like it sucks big time. sorry you went thru that, hopefully you don't have to go through it again.


----------



## 24/7

Hopefully an easier labour for you this time wiggler!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG I am such a hormonal bitch, I just went crazy at OH cos he didn't get me any curry sauce for my chips. Oopsie. I feel like a horrible cow now, but when he failed to give me my yummy curry sauce I just flipped. He quickly ran down to the chippy to fix his mistake :haha: 

I'm not talking to him now though cos he called me crazy when I went to apoligise.


----------



## 24/7

Enjoy the chips!! :D And er, naughty OH!! xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

How much did Joshua weigh New?
Ashten was 8lb 3
Jacson was 9lb 3, hence the concern as to why this baby isn't following suit x


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - the chips were gorgeous once I had the curry sauce on them. Yummy, and I still have some curry sauce to heat up for if we have chips or waffles with dinner tomorrow :)

OH is a miserable git! And he wonders why I prefer to sit on the internet all night :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Oh dear, one of those evenings. :hugs: 
No hubby here tonight for me, he is at work, zzz!! xx


----------



## Inge

ah I am now a human sieve :haha: my left boob is leaking again:blush: I had 6 little spots of wetness before I realised so im now wearing one breast pad:haha: Seems weird only one is leaking though :shrug:
Leo is always head down now and mostly on my right side with his back to the side or against my stomach. If I touch the right side where he is led I can feel his back sticking out :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

No boob leakage here yet, I didn't leak at all with Dylan until the night my waters broke, I woke up and saw this dried trail on my boob :rofl: Once he was born and my milk came in though I was like a broken tap, it was never ending :rofl:

I think bubs is laying back to back again, my whole tummy is soft apart from a little foot poking out at the front :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I have times where I can't find baby at all too, hehe!! xx


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> I have times where I can't find baby at all too, hehe!! xx

same here sometimes. But no as I get further along hes more "out"


----------



## Wiggler

I just had a proper good feel and all I can find is a little foot, I don't think he/she likes me poking it, I get a hard kick back when I do :haha:

Grrr, I hate being team yellow, I want to knooooooowwwwwww!!!!! :(


----------



## 24/7

I keep getting told off for resting my arm on bump!! :p

OH is not replying to my text, so I'm guessing he will be late home now. :( xx


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> I keep getting told off for resting my arm on bump!! :p
> 
> OH is not replying to my text, so I'm guessing he will be late home now. :( xx

I find myself resting my arm on my bump too. Usually when im in the kitchen making dinner :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I always do when I'm on my phone, but it is clearly not liked!! :D 

How are everyones movements changing now? xx


----------



## Wiggler

I can't rest my arm on the bump, it falls off :dohh: baby does not make a good table!


----------



## Wiggler

I don't get many big kicks anymore, but I gets lots of rolls and wiggles and feel lots of arm movement and hiccups.


----------



## 24/7

You need to start some stricter training wiggler! ;) xx


----------



## 24/7

I feel mainly wiggles and stretches, and lots of hiccups!! Very few kicks now too.... He has massive shaking turns too, which are crazy!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I know, I suck at training, Dylan is nearly 2 1/2 and still can't make bacon sarnies or tea, I expect this one to be able to massage my feet by at least 10 weeks old though :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Oh how we love foot massages!! I would love a foot spa!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

OH promised before I got preggers that when I got my BFP he would buy me a foot spa, I'm now 35 weeks and still waiting. Useless! He won't even give me a foot rub either. I've considered trading him in for a better model, but i am actually kind of fond of him.


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> I feel mainly wiggles and stretches, and lots of hiccups!! Very few kicks now too.... He has massive shaking turns too, which are crazy!! xx

do you know why they shake? Leo does this sometimes and its so weird :shrug: He mainly stretches out which you can see on the outside (you can see the lump moving and bulging-freaky!) and does little punches out. He usually punches out if im snuggled up behind OH in bed though :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I have no idea what the shaking is, but it feels so weird!! Be interesting to see if he does it when he is out....

Maybe time to start training for all of the boys and baby wiggler!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

hehe 24/7 I think it is, how am I meant to be a lady of leisure if I have to do things myself? OH just asked me to take my cups out to the kitchen, I can't be expected to lower myself to doing housework! :haha:

My cold isn't affecting me too badly today, been a bit headachy, bunged up and tired, but had a surprising amount of energy earlier.

Oh yea, Huge success with Dylans dinner, he ate an entire jumbo sausage and tried 2 chips!! We got his Laa-Laa teddy to feed them to him :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Oh gosh wiggler, we don't do jobs like that, we are pregnant ladies!! Tut tut Mr Wiggler!!

Well done Dylan!! How was the drinking today? xx


----------



## Wiggler

He really cut down, he took his time with most of them instead of gulping it all down in one and didn't ask for another one straight away. I'm so proud of him! 

Not too happy at the moment though, he still isn't asleep. He just tried to make a break for the lounge, cheeky monkey. He's really sleepy though so shouldn't be too long.


----------



## 24/7

Oh dear, getting abit late, zzz!! :p

Just had to get some washing out, how menial!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, he is normally great at going to sleep, I don't know whats got into him tonight, we have just had to go in there cos he was banging the wall, no chance of moving the lounge around tonight now, I wanted it done by now :(


----------



## 24/7

Oh. :( Can you do it tomorrow? 
OH on his way home now, yippeeeeee!! :D 
Sam is really quiet tonight, so hoping Daddy coming home perks him up. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, we'll get it done tomorrow after Dylan goes to bed.

Ooh yay for your DH coming home, Sam is probably having a sulk cos he misses his daddy, he'll probably go crazy in there once his daddy is home. 

I got OH to feel my tummy when baby was poking the foot out and he felt it for literally 2 seconds then went back on his phone to play games :( I wish he would show just a little bit of interest. I know he will be fab once bubs is here, but I'm worried baby won't even know his voice :(


----------



## 24/7

He is a big Daddy's boy already, they have a very sweet little bond.... Well they do in my head anyway, I am probably just imagining it up!! :D 

I'm sure once baby is here OH will fall into place. :hugs: What was he like when you were pregnant with Dylan? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless, Dylan is a bit of a daddys boy, its so sweet!

OH was much better when I was expecting Dylan, he spent a lot of time with my bump, rubbing it, poking it, talking to it, but this time its like cos we have done this once before he is just not interested, but this is a different bubba and I want him/her to know their daddy before he/she is born! Oh well, he can have lots of time to get to know bubs when he is doing all the nappy changes :rofl: newborn nappies are vile :sick:


----------



## 24/7

He's saving himself for the good bits!! :D:D

I have OH lined up for nappies, not that he knows it yet!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

OH still says he isn't doing the first poopy nappy, but as I will have just pushed a human out of me and will be preparing myself for sore nips he will do as he is told! :rofl: I think its a fair deal, i will be doing all the feeds and nighttime stuff so he can do nappies.

I don't like dylans nappies now he is eating properly, vile little creature :rofl: :sick:


----------



## 24/7

All nappies for OH!! :D We regularly have a debate on who's toilet Sam will use when he is out of nappies.... I say OH's as they can pee on the seat together, but he says mine!! :p

This is being delivered on saturday.... :D:D https://www.mothercare.com/Pure-Cri...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5 And four more packs on skanky maternity duvets!! I will then have eight packs of heavy duty and going to buy some slimline ones too in boots. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww thats gorgeous!!

Turns out we aren't getting the crib now, but should be getting a moses basket next week!!

I'm not going to potty train Dylan, I'm going to get him straight onto the toilet, but he isn't ready yet and it'll be easier to try in summer cos we can just let him run around naked, which he will love, little nudist that he is.

Wow, you and Oh have your own toilets? I'm so jealous, I have to share with OH. BOO! Sam should deffo use your Dh's :)


----------



## 24/7

I just couldn't find a moses basket I liked, and then I saw this, which is a similar price once you add a stand, and I had a 10% off voucher!! :D:D

Yes, I agree, all the boys together in the toilet department!! We have very lucky that we have an en suite, and thats mine and OH has the other bathroom, which all guests have to use!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh I need to find my huge stash of scratch mitts. I know where all the rest of the baby stuff is apart from them. I'm sending OH and Dylan out for some father son time on saturday so I can get some baby stuff done so will find them then.


----------



## 24/7

Oh, I HATE scratch mitts and haven't bought any!! :p Instead I got sleepsuits with them built in!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

They are really annoying and they fall of loads, but they stop scratched faces, Dylan was a terror for clawing his face, even when we cut his nails :nope: I woke up one morning when he was about 3 weeks old and he had blood smeared all over his face, I freaked, but when I wiped his face he had just this teeny weeny cut on his nose, maybe 2mm long. I cried for days though, I felt awful :(


----------



## 24/7

Will definately be folding the mitts over then, I just can't bear the loose ones!! :D I also can't stand hats, but I guess I should just buy one.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hats are great, especially sunhats, to protect their little heads from being burnt. 

This is Dylan last summer :haha:
 



Attached Files:







080.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 24/7

Hahahaha, one for the album!! :D:D Sun hats I don't mind, just pointless hats I don't like. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, one thing I HATE is babygrows for older kids, over the age of 1, yuk, they make me cringe!


----------



## 24/7

I don't mind that, I can't stand trouser dungarees!! :D:D xx


----------



## heyyady

So, I went in to the hospital yesterday evening due to contractions being about 12 minutes apart- in a nutshell- by the time we got there they were more like 7 apart- then quickly 5. they had an ultrasound tech come do a trans vag to look at my cervix and she said it was 4.17.  In 6 days? It DOUBLED??? (Last Thursday afternoon it was 2.1!) I questioned her- she snarked at me and accused the specialists I go to are measuring it wrong- she now has a complaint in her file! They gave me another treb shot- which really didn't do much to slow them down/ease them up- then they doubled my nifedipine- and since 10 mg of nifedipine gives me anxiety so you can imagine what 20 mg did- so they gave me benedryl- which didn't work and only made me more sleepy which added to the panic and made me hallucinate. SO then they gave me adaivan. It helped some and worked to knock me out. (after was stole a recliner from the NST testing center! :lol: I managed 3 hours sleep befer they came to wake me for meds and vitals :/ This morning they gave me another cervical scan- what do you know, 2.2- Anyway- my Dr also did a digital exam and I am about 1/2 cm dilated, 50%effaced and baby A (Miss Rochelle) is at minus 1 position. we then had long arguments about the meds I will and will not take- and come to find out the Adaivan they gave me DOES cross over the placenta and caused addiction problems with the baby. Hello, ass wipes! I've been saying all along I won't take meds like that!- Long story short is I will NOT be taking an increased dose of Nifedipine. I'm home, on stricter bed rest (No cheating!) on 10 mg of nifedipine- and will be going back to the hospital when they get clustered again. Not sure if I'll be eligible for another treb shot as my heart rate increased too much with this one. 36 weeks is looking like a serious improbability and more like 33-34. Or Two to Three weeks. Obviously we want to keep them in as long as possible- my cervix and uterus seem to have other ideas! lol
So my job now is ONLY getting up to pee- drinking MORE waster (How??? I drink over a gallon now!) and eating tons of protein to beef these little sweeties up! The more they weigh the beter their chances are of being healthy right out the gate <3


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey- I'm glad you're ok, when are they inducing you?

I have been on a small dosage of ativan thru my entire pregnancy but am now not taking any of it due to the withdraw symptoms for baby, so i am supposed to take it as needed because i get very bad panic attacks that cause seizures for me, and the ativans prevents them. Before pregnancy i was on 4mg a day and since last 2 months only .5 mg and last couple weeks .25mg(whihc isnt even a real dosage, because it doesn't go lower than .5). From the beginning the dr's said the benefits outweighed the risks as long as in my last 4 weeks i didn't take them unless absolutely needed.


----------



## hopefulmama

So we finally got the carpet in baby room, it's the only room in our house we have carpet but I wanted the nursery to be carpet for obvious reasons, i didn't think hard wood or marble would be appropriate. I also took a picture of the furniture just now because i kept telling you guys how much drama i was having about it. The nursery is not finished by any mean, but not i can do it all since the carpet is done. Here are the pics.

This is the bassinet i ordered, which isn't all jazzed up yet just the base is put together so i attached a link. This is just for the bedroom for the beginning. No idea what i'll do with it after a couple months. How long do babies generally sleep in your bedroom in the bassinet for? Like 1-2 months?

https://www.allmodernbaby.com/Fisher-Price-L7836-FIS1094.html
 



Attached Files:







IMG00418-20110331-1842.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG00420-20110331-1843.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LittlePeople

I can't believe I lost this thread...so glad to have found it again!

Hope all of you May ladies and babies are doing well :thumbup: I've just seen the front page for the thread, and I can't believe that we have 2 May babies here already! :wacko: :thumbup:

Only 1 more month until its our turn :flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya guys :)

Wud - Joshua weighed 7lb 1oz, and this baby has a predicted birth weight of 7lb - 7lb 3oz which to say is 15th centile is crazy because to me it doesnt get much more average than that!

Hopeful - Im not sure there is a set time frame for them sleeping in your room, but Joshua stayed in with me until about 5/6 months old, when he started growing out of his crib. This one will be in with me longer I hope as the hammock is said to last up to 2yrs+, I estimate it'll be nearer the 1yr mark, then he'll go into a standard cotbed.

As for movement, i also get weird wiggles and shakes. I dont get so much of the kicks no more, but I do get some poking out lol Im still suffering with the back pain on one side, same side as fidget so i dont know if he is pressing on something. He doesn't tend to move out of position much though, little bit of shifting from time to time when he is active but he always settles back with his spine along my left side, and remains head down. 

I cant believe tonight... I was supposed to be going to aquanatal so rushed round like a blue-arsed fly to get ready as I had forgot and got in late then fidget woke up. So Joshua came in for a cuddle as he hasn't felt fidget in a few days and I woke up about 20 minutes ago!!! arghhhh!! Joshua was fast asleep laying between my legs head and hands on my bump, I was asleep on my back so in agony now. Ive just taken Joshua up to bed, but after 4hours+ sleep im not ready to get to sleep myself now! Ive hung out some laundry and put another load in lol Obviously missed aquanatal, which Im sure my friend will be pleased about, not! And i missed a call from my best friend which we had arranged the other day as it is hard to pin us both down sometimes with her schedule and Joshuas lol


----------



## hopefulmama

New- WHAT! really? 5/6 months? Everything i read says they should stay in the bassinet for up to 3 months then switch them to nursery otherwise they will not go if you wait too long. I guess everyone does it a bit different. Ultimately the only reason i am putting him in a bassinet in my room is so i don't have to shlep back and forth when breastfeeding at night at the beginning.
I am also a little confused on all your names for things, being that our bassinet and crib meaning are different than yours.


----------



## luckyme225

hey- hope the LO's stay put awhile longer so they can fatten up.

hopeful- Connor was in my room until around 8 months, once he was close to sleeping through. I'm sure Liam will be in our room at least the first 6 months because I'm not trying to go down the hall to feed in the middle of the night.


----------



## heyyady

Hopeful- in a bassinet about 2-3 months or until they can turn over by themselves. whichever is first- always have my babies sleep in my room for the first year- but that's just personal preference.

New- sorry you missed your class but SO cute about Joshua! 

Ok- Had a nap and may be able to back track and get caught up here- lol
Was awakened from my nap by my Dr calling (Never a good sign BTW :/ )to tell me I failed the 1 hour glucose to a point there's no need to do the three hour one :cry: , That I'm severely anemic even though I'm on prenatals and eat tons of beets and spinach:wacko: and that during the cervical rescan and AFI today there was a discrepancy as the tech told US their fluid levels were the same and yet the written report says one was at 7 and one was at 12.:shrug: SO- we went through all this crap today to combine the rest of my week's appointments for basically nothing- I have to be back at the hospital by noon tomorrow for another AFI (If not sooner for the contractions) and have a meeting with the GD consultant while I'm there- and I'm not allowed to leave until my Dr gets the results of the AFI and then speaks to me, which is honestly scaring the living sh** out of me!


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey- can you explain to me as well as you can via text how your braxton hicks feel compared to contraction and the pain scale of each on 1-10?


----------



## hopefulmama

I have a constant period like cramping going on right now, but every so often i get severe back pain and the pain gets a little bit worse in the lower abdomen, not regular though.


----------



## BizyBee

Ugh Hey. That's a lot to take in all at once. I am also anemic and have GD so can relate, but can't imagine it on top of other worries. :hugs: Hope your appt is ok and you can hold those babies in for a few more weeks.


----------



## MilosMommy7

i know this is super late. but i had double appts today. one with OB and one with the specialist. had a BPP at the specialist today. and NSTs at both. the nsts were good. but when they were doing the ultrasound, when they were looking at her head (i didnt see them measure her head) and she typed something like "ctl sag low" they've never typed that before on my scans. i looked up abbreviations, couldnt find ctl, and the closest thing to sag was SGA which means "small for gestational age". which now just put my mood down because now i have no hope that she's grown any :/ but i couldnt find anything about low, or anythign close to it. i thought maybe it just meant her head was low. which it's felt that way for the past couple of weeks. i'm confused. i'm so anxious for my growth scan next thursday. i just NEED to know whats going on with her weight.


----------



## heyyady

For me Braxton Hics contractions are all over my belly- the whole thing gets hard, usually starting at the top and radiating down, and stays that way for a minute or two- it squeezes in and is quite uncomfortable and I find it hard to breathe (No lung capacity ATM)

Contractions start in my lower abdomen like a bad period cramp that then spreads upwards- by the time my stomach is hard, the period pain down low turns sharp and (TMI) feels like you're holding in diarrhea. Mine peak around 20 to 25 seconds and then taper off the way they came. So far they haven't been too painfull, just different from BH.


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry you aren't feeling well hopeful. 

Milos, sorry I can't help with the abbreviations. I hope you see growth at your next scan.


----------



## heyyady

Milos- looking on a ultrasound student page the closest I could come up with was Cerebral (head) Transverse (a cross section) Lateral (Meaning from the side)
and unless they were measuring her fluid levels- Low would just mean positioning- did they say anything about her being engaged?


----------



## lisaf

milos mommy - I think CTL is crown-tail length?? I kind of remember an abbreviation like that on my early ultrasounds... (and by tail, I think they mean tail-bone, lol)
I'm not an expert, but just because someone is falling below the average doesn't mean they're outside the range of what is normal, you know?


----------



## MilosMommy7

heyy & lisa - they were at the top of her head looking down. if that makes a difference. the fluids measured to be 14 all together. which is more than the 11 it usually is. so i know the fluids are good.

they didnt mention her being engaged. the tech said she'd go have the doctor look at my NST and BPP together. then she came back and filled out my slip to give to the front desk so they know what to book me for for my next appt.


----------



## heyyady

Hopefull- the back pains are usually part of actual contractions- I don't have any clue if I get them as my back is so messed up already...
On a scale of 1-10 I'd call my BH (With these babies) a 3 and my contractions so far a 4 or so... but I have a really high pain tolerance, something my Dr is taking into consideration when she is evaluating what's going on


----------



## heyyady

Milos- is she at least head down? 
Lisa- I've always heard that as Head to rump... and it is my understanding that past 24 weeks they can't get a crown rump anymore-


----------



## MilosMommy7

yep. she's been head down for the past couple of weeks. at 29+6 she was breech still. but at 32+6 she was head down. not sure when she flipped though.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I didn't think they could do the head to rump measurements this late... But I kind of remember there being a few different ways of them abbreviating it...
hmmm, maybe its still a measurement of the head.. crown-t???- length? measuring the size of a part of the head?


----------



## hopefulmama

This may be tmi, but I'm very lubed down there right now, ie wet like I would be when aroused. Normally not like this on day to day. Back pain hasn't come back since 10:15. I don't have any fluid leaking from at all, just a little extra juicy down there. Its weird.


----------



## lisaf

as long as the juiciness isn't dripping down your leg or soaking pantyliners, then its all normal... weird of course, but all normal, lol.


----------



## luckyme225

Milo- sag is just the view of which the picture was obtained.

hopeful- I've noticed a serious increase in fluids down there the last few days. The closer you get towards the end the more discharge you get to enjoy.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww heyy - I hope your little ladies stay put a while longer :hugs: :hugs:

Hopeful - In the UK they recommend that bubs stays in the parents room until 6 months, we moved Dylan to his room at 5 months cos him and OH kept waking each other up with their snoring/grunting and he was already sleeping through, this one will be in with me until he/she is sleeping through as bubs will be going in to share with Dylan.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well ladies, it's April 1st. Some of us will be giving birth this month which will make way for more May babies. Who is ready?

26 days!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not ready! Hehe, I can't beleive its almost our turn!!

It's not even 7am yet and already I'm annoyed with OH, he has just been buying crap and not keeping me updated on how much cash we have, now we can't afford the damn steriliser and bedding that I was going to get on Saturday. I've told him he isn't to spend another penny without running it past me first now. I'm fed up with this happening. I'm getting back onto BT today cos I want my bill, this is rediculous, I've put £260 aside from it so hopefully I will get some change so i can still go baby shopping at the weekend.


----------



## MilosMommy7

lucky - that's good to know! but still wondering about the others. lol


----------



## Wiggler

OK ladies, I suck at complaining, I am truly terrible at it, but I'm going to be making my first complaint to BT in just over 2 hours when the webchat opens, any idea's on what I can say about my bill not being generated and the poor customer service I have recieved so far?


----------



## MilosMommy7

say something like "i'm very disatisfied by the way i was treated by the customer service representative. one thing they could improve on is generating the bills on time." and then maybe give detail about why you didnt like the customer service. were they rude, didnt seem genuine or interested in solving your problem. etc.


----------



## Wiggler

They wern't rude, but the outright lied to me about my bill saying it was paid as I was in credit (so i spent the money I put aside for it), then told me my bill wasn't generated and would be online soon and it still isn't :(


----------



## MilosMommy7

wow! i'd be super pissed about that. but since i used to work at a call center that did surveys. our main client was having us calling people who called their customer service. so just say what you just told me. gets down to the point and explains the situation :)


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks for the advice hun. I'm normally one of those people who won't complain just cos it's easier, but this has really annoyed me. I need it sorted so I can buy the last of the baby bits.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies!

Hopeful, yes 5/6 months lol im not sure how to decribe a crib in size though, bigger than a moses basket, but smaller than a cot, and smaller than a cotbed. 

Hey - Hope you get some clarification from your doctor and the girls stay put a little while longer for you!

Milos - If they were worried they wouldnt be sending you away hun, they'd have explained things yesterday. Im sure she is doing fine xxx

Wow crazy mary my baby is actually due this month!! Hope i dont have to wait too long to meet him!

Ive woke up this morning with a minging cough, fever and what feels like the start of a head cold :( No wonder I was able to sleep all evening, get up and sleep all night in bed! Joshua is a bit grumpy too and slept until I dragged him from bed so i am guessing he'll start the same in a day or 2 :( Im thinking school run then back to bed lol Im never ill normally, this pregnancy has really brought the worst out of my immune system!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun I hope you feel better soon :hugs: Stupid people spreading their stupid germs, want me to come and find them and slap them with a wet fish? I need to unleash the crazy preggo hormones somehow :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh and wiggler, it will be really difficult to put a complaint in via webchat. You will need toring and ask to speak to a senior role, which is usually a kid fresh out of little school who thinks they know everything, and in reality knows nothing, Then you need to compile a list of big words which they'd never understand and get them to agree to your terms lol failing that give them a short deadline to fix the problem or you wont be held liable for the payment, If someone has already told you that your account is in credit then actually this bill should be scrapped, but you would need proof of being told that! printscreen everything!!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, but I am far too angry to ring them today, I'm using the complaints option on webchat to begin with, then if my bloody bill still isn't online by monday I am going to ring and unleash my fury at them :rofl: I just want to know how much money I have to pay, they can't even give me a straight answer on that (they gave me an estimate, but I don;t trust them on that one). If they had just told me at the beginning of March that there was a problem with my bill I wouldn't have spent the damn bill money and wouldn't be in such a panic now. I hate BT :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

I used to have loads of problems with BT billing. i could be to blame for some of it, but seriously no one should have to chase up bills etc so I just happily blamed them lol


----------



## Wiggler

I just want it sorted, I've never really had any huge problems with BT before, they screwed up a few times, but always to my benefit, they accidentally sent me 2 brand new homehubs instead of one, started my billing late so I got 2 free weeks of calls and internet, but this is just such crap timing. Hopefully by the end of the day it will be all sorted. 

To make my day even better I have upset tummy again, I think its stress :( Going to get OH to pamper me tonight after we have sorted the lounge out. He won;t give me a foot massage but he WILL give me a back rub :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua just found his Easter Eggs!! damm child lol For the first time ever we were ready for school on time and then he announces he is allowed to take a colouring book today and he knows just where his favourite is lol so then starts moving things and before I could stop him he uncovered his eggs! Oh and the bookw asnt there, I kept it ages ago in his bedroom where it belongs... but no mummy couldnt be right surely!!!! lol Oh well still earlier than normal for school brb xx


----------



## 24/7

Morning All!!

Not feeling toogood today, slept badly and tummy not very happy again, YAWN!!

Good luck with the bill Wiggler - Is it part of the contract that they bill you each month? If it is make sure you say they have broken the terms and conditions, blah blah, blah....

Trying to make a work related decision today.... My job is not secure and at some point in the future I am likely to be made redundant, and now I can apply for a new job, the shifts would then include nights, much harder work and none of the flexibility I have now, and no option to do it part time. :( I just don't know what to do!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, if we want to hide anything from Dylan it has to go on top of my wardrobe or in the kitchen, he can get everywhere else :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww 24/7 I hope you feel better soon, no advice about the work thing, but have a really good think about it, its a huge decision :hugs:

Mmm, just had some marmite on toast, I made Dylan some too as he asked for some when I was making mine and he doesn't want it, I'll probably steal it back in a min :rofl: 

OK, BT are eejits, according to them its 8.43am, and has been for the past 5 mins :dohh:


----------



## heyyady

wiggler- What exactly is Marmite?

New- Joshua finding the eggs didn't ruin the whole easter Bunny thing for him, did it!? My older kids believed in the bunny WAY longer than they did Santa or the Tooth Fairy!

Just layed down on our bed for a cuddle with hubby for the first time in over a month.It kills my back and pelvis to lie in a regular bed- but I needed the cuddles :( I'm super worried about tomorrow and the next couple weeks.

*TMI Alert* I have a question about discharge. I never have any. Zip, zero, nada. All of a sudden I have a white-ish watery discharge that smells sweet. could it be amnio fluid??? It's not colored at all, and there's no blood in it- don't think it's part of my plug- also it's watery, which plugs are more like snot balls if memory serves! :lol: Any ideas?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Now I know why I always run late to school.. beldlem!!! Its a little street and wow it brings out all the idiot drivers! Im back at the same time I normally would be by setting off 10 minutes earlier than I usually do!

I have never needed to make too much hiding effort with anything, most of his Christmas stuff was in my lounge all December, he doesnt route about or anything, just happens he had kept his colouring stuff where now I have Easter Eggs and I kept his other stuff back in his room, oops! Luckily he has a million cousins so I told him they are their eggs, which means I know need to buy them the same eggs for him to hand out rofl.. they werent getting eggs this year, they are now! lol

24, sorry your tummy isnt feeling too good again today :hugs: Have you heard back from M&S yet? I would seriously come down heavy on them, this isnt a mild intolerance where you are just moaning, there stupid mistake has made you poorly for weeks now xxxx As for work, Im confused, although the decision is ultimately yours. I dont think they can make you redundant whilst you're on mat leave can they? Working long hours and unsocialble shifts isnt going to be ideal with a new baby, if worse came to it after your mat leave would you not find another part time job rather than commit to a full time position now that you dont really want to do. If you commit to it you'll have to do so much work after mat leave or be liable for your maternity pay. What does your DH think about it?


----------



## 24/7

I have that too hey, more so as the pregnancy has gone on....
Thanks Wiggler, just so hard to decide!! cc


----------



## heyyady

does it smell super sweet? That's the part that has me weirded out...

as for the job- keep the one in the hand- the one in the bush is never worth it


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hey, no it wont ruin anything, I will give these to his cousins and get him different ones :) We are struggling with the toothfairy here, but Santa very much is alive and no way am I losing the Easter Bunny :) Just more expense but he's worth it lol little monkey!

As for discharge, no I think its totally normal. i havbe a clearish discharge, and a milky watery discharge which I mentioned to my MW and she said its all normal and the bodies way of preparing for the little one making his way into the world. She didnt for a second think it was amnio fluid! If I remember rightly from Joshua, if the discharge is heavy enough to make a santitary towel wet every hour then it needs checking.


----------



## 24/7

I'd say it smelt sweet, but a clean sweet smell if that makes sense. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy - Marmite is a yeast extract spread, its delish! I'm not sure about the watery discharge though.

I win!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: My bill will be online in 5 days, they are giving me extra time to pay both of them (I will get 2 bills at the same time) and as soon as my bill is online I have been told to get in touch with regards to compensation (they have pasted a transcript of the chat onto my account and I have a SS so they can;t screw me over with it) :happydance: 
The lady i talked to was so much more helpful than the others, she explained the reason they haven't told me how much my bill will be is because there is a HUGE billing error affecting a small number of accounts and those affected can't be accessed.


----------



## new_to_ttc

That sounds like good news! Hope they stick to it!

I have soooo many gullible friends, some of the comments on my FB have me pmsl lol Obviously local news readers are dropping in April Fools into their bulletins and my friends are so falling for them lol Ive had a few sent to me but was prepared and havent been trapped lol Was tempted to text my family to say my waters have broke :haha: but knowing them they'd be here in record time before realising I was playing lol


----------



## heyyady

the only april fools thing I'm up to is helping hubby's 16 year old cousin get her boyfriend and her mom- I'm peeing on a stick for her! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, I hope they stick to it too, they won't like the barrage of abuse they get if they screw me around again. Hmmm, I wonder how much I will get off my bill, anything over £15 would be great :)

Hehe, nothing on my newsfeed about april fools yet. 

Gotta do the budget later, i can't believe how much OH has overspent, I have told him he isn't going to even THINK about spending money now unless he runs it by me first, he knows that we have 2 phone bills this month :dohh: Just gotta get a bit of shopping and some nappies then whatever is left over is going into my account to be put aside for baby bits.


----------



## Wiggler

heyyady said:


> the only april fools thing I'm up to is helping hubby's 16 year old cousin get her boyfriend and her mom- I'm peeing on a stick for her! :rofl:

:rofl: Thats great!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: Hey!!! Omg the line will be so dark :haha: thats so funny lol 

I have a proper fever going onhere, high temp yet Im freezing :( blurghh! and my snuggly jumper isnt dry yet I dont know how it will cope in the drier, its been on the airer all night and is still touch damp grrrr


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, grab your duvet and snuggle under it on the sofa :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im snuggled up in blankies.


----------



## 24/7

I'm under the duvet too. :D xx


----------



## heyyady

I hope you tow feel better- I'm miserable enough, I can't imaging being sick on top of this pregnant!


----------



## Inge

morning! I was upset last night with silly pregnancy hormones :dohh: OH's little boy Jack's mum told OH he was upset at being left out when Leo comes and she made it sound like all my fault:cry: But OH explained that even when im in pain with BH and tired I still do everything I can for Jack and I see him more then OH does due to work. I think she's just becoming jealous again like before so is trying to make trouble :growlmad: OH talked to Jack and all it was was he wants to be able to help teach Leo how to talk :cloud9: I thought that was so sweet and that made me cry again :haha: Then when OH took him to school this morning he was talking about the baby without OH prompting him so he is looking forwards to it. He evn asked when Leo is going to be born:cloud9: Really pleased hes getting excited bout it now as he's quite qiuet and doesnt express his feelings to many people and stays quite shy. 
I might talk with him tomorow during xbox time and let him know that when the baby is small he'll need to be fed and changed and Il have to go check on him but that doesnt mean that im ignoring Jack or pushing him out and he can help if he wants to with changing and washing him.
I feel alot better knowing he's getting excited about having a little brother. Where going to Bristol shopping in a few weeks so might let him chose a present for the baby to keep him involved :thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge jack sounds adorable!! It does sound like his mum is just stirring it a bit tbh. that little chat during play time will be good, I had to have one of them with Joshua. I didnt want him to think I was giving all my attention to the baby, so explained the things I'd have to do, and like you told him he can help if he wants or let me do it, but I'd always make sure me and him got special time too. When fidget comes I'm thinking of putting Joshua's bedtime back half an hour, just incase fidgets bath/fed/bed routine runs over a little, I want to make sure I still have Joshuas full bedtime routine to myself, so will tell him its his new big boy bedtime, falls in nicely with his birthday too. 

My darn neighbour just woke me up! I think she was coming back from town. she lives 2 doors up, but her granddaughter lives next door between us, and she just knocked on my window, which startled me then as i opened the door she let herself in, took her about 5 seconds to realise she was in the wrong house :haha: but I was quite cosily asleep there!


----------



## 24/7

Yippee.... Finally fixed my sick record with work for the pregnancy stuff, now to pop in and check that it has actually been updated and apply for this job, eek!! Decided to apply and then can change my mind later!!

Sounds like both of you have fab plans for the older boys. :hugs: xx


----------



## Inge

Baby has really been pushing on my ribs today. I can feel his back pushing out against them :wacko: 
Cant believe its april now. Next month il be having a baby :wacko: time is really flying by now :haha:


----------



## wild2011

hey ladies.i fell for april fool earlier on fb i feel stupid now lol bump pic on fb but cnt get it on here atm x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im hoping to be having mine this month arghh! lol

24 will applying to have any effect on you maternity leave and pay?


----------



## 24/7

No, still have my fab maternity package, which is VERY important!! I don't think I would take the job, as it would mean OH and I swapping roles for a while, but its a safety net at least?! xx


----------



## 24/7

Hi wild!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

What did you fall for wild? lol WD to little Sienna yay! and great bump wow! Mine is definitely small in comparaison lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 least you have your maternity package :) no harm in going for it then and seeing what is what xxx


----------



## wild2011

he low and snug lol. Friend frm skl sed prego and i did the congratulations speech.cnt delete it either haha


----------



## new_to_ttc

oops lol

my friend came on Fb ranting about how dare they tax us for breathable air and what was the world coming to etc etc was a very long and opinionated rant lol.. oh wow id love to have seen her face when the penny dropped, she must have heard it on the news or paper lolol


----------



## 24/7

I want this maternity pay, its too fab to loose now!! :p 
Whoopsie Wild, but funny!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I had the BEST nap ever earlier, It was fab, i wasn't too pleased when Dylan woke up though as it meant I had to get up too :haha:

BT have done something which has almost redeemed them, they put The Land Before Time V on BT Vision! Not as good as the first one, but still a great film :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I sent a text message from my husband's phone this morning telling my mom that I had the baby last night, at 3:37am, weighing 6lbs 1oz and 18.5in long. She friggin panicked and frantically tried to call my husband's phone to which "he" didn't answer. So she called my phone and she goes "Why didn't you call me?! I wanted to - wait, it's April Fools isn't it?"

lmao!! That's the great thing about being due in April.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol brandi I was planning msomething similar with my mum but she would have been here before i could rectify it pmsl xx


----------



## Wiggler

With our EDD's so close now is everyone ready for bubs to come?

I just need my mum to get the moses basket and then I need to buy some moses basket sheets, nappies, formula, bottles and a steriliser and should be getting most of that very soon. Oh crap, and stuff for my hospital bag :haha: Going to pack temporary stuff in my hospital bag this weekend thoug in case I can't buy the new stuff on time :)


----------



## Inge

car seat came today, got the pram and moses basket. 3 blankets almost finished the one im making and going to make another :thumbup: Got all his clothes sorted and washed and put away. Im hoping to BF so not bothering with bottles unless I have to if BFing doesnt work out. All the baby stuff is in the hospital bag but im getting my stuff when we go on our shopping trip to Bristol in a few weeks. 
Im so hungry today! I had to get up at 3am to eat 2 bananas cos I was starving :haha: Iv had 2 bowls of fruit so far today and 2 cereal bars. Going to get a cheese baguette now :cloud9: 
Is anyone packing snacks/drinks for hospital bag? I was thinking about this the other day and was looking for opinions. Like if you are what are you going to take? Il probably get breakfast bars/nutrigrain bars anything small just to keep my energy up (and also so OH doesnt have to leave to get food for himself:dohh:)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Physically I guess I'm ready, emotionally hmmmmm not so sure lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm planning on Bf too, I am considering leaving the bottles/formula, but don't want a mad dash to the shops if it doesn't work out. I am getting the other stuff first though.

Snack wise I'm taking Lucozade, fruit juice, dried fruit and some yummy junk snacks :haha: I can imagine if I'm getting tired a nice square of choccy will do nicely with a sip of Lucozade. Also if I get the chance I'm going to make a pasta salad when I'm in early labour to eat after bubs is born, I can't imagine I will want to fill myself with junk once bubs is here so a nice filling nutritious meal will do nicely :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im not getting bottles and sterilising equipment unless I need them, I have the glass bottles of premade feed with sterilised teats just incase I cant do the BF thing, but if I have them in the house I may just give in way quicker than I need to. 

As for snacks, I doubt I'm taking anything in. I didnt eat the entire labour with Joshua, and water is my preferred drink so I'll get that on tap in the hospital lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I am so ready NOW. I ALMOST considered trying sex again last night to get things going, but I still have 5 days until full-term.


----------



## 24/7

After crib comes tomorrow and we get some milk, we are all ready for Sam!! :D

Food wise, well I'll be taking half the kitchen as they won't provide GF food for me, so cartons of fruit juice and tupperware pots of cereal, crisps, biscuits and OH will have to bring me in any meals I need, and I'll have to eat them cold once he gets here - Hmm.... Yay!! I'm going to take some bottled water and sprite too. xx


----------



## Wiggler

That sucks that they won't provide GF food for you :(


----------



## 24/7

Stupid people!! 

I'm having a huge GRR with my mum at the moment, she has been in a mood for basically my whole pregnancy as she is jealous of OH as he is so involved, and she wanted it to be her and not him, and for the millionth time she said today how OH is silly for taking time off when Sam is born. :( xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What's so silly about a dad taking time off for his child? No offense, but your mom needs a reality check. I think it's great that she wants to be involved but to say a dad is silly for taking time off to do his job, BE A DAD, is just ridiculous.

Guess I'm silly then too since I'll be going back to placement on July 1 and my husband will be a full-time stay-at-home dad to a 4 year old, a 2 year old, and an 8-10 week old.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww 24/7 :hugs: Hopefully she will calm down after Sam is here, theres nothing wrong with your hubby having time off when Sam is born. Mothers eh? :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Mothers indeed, she has been so horrible all the way through, and I am losing my patience now. The silly thing is, she is in a huff as OH is being a Dad, yet at the same time isn't actually that interested. *Sigh* And spends her whole time moaning I don't visit enough when I'm just too tired to keep rushing around, but she doesn't get it. :( xx


----------



## Inge

Nothing wrong at all with dads taking time off. OH isnt having paternity leave as its not worth it. Hed only get a small amount of money and it wouldnt last us the 2 weeks. Hes booked 7-14th may off instead. In his job its so hard for him to get days off as theres not a lot of relief officers/cover available :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Could you maybe have a word with her, or would that make things worse?


----------



## 24/7

I don't een know where to start wiggler, and I think it would probably make things worse. Once OH is back at work and I've recovered I'll have lots of time to do things with her, but right now I'm too tired and unlike my Dad, I want Sam to have a lovely bond with OH and he is his dad afterall. She just has to wait until I feel better post birth and OH is back to work, three/four weeks max. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, it's not going to hurt her to wait a while. Try not to worry too much about it hun :hugs:

I might make myself another ham sarnie in a min, yummy :)


----------



## 24/7

Ugh, parents!! :p I have to see her over the weekend as its mothers day, and I hate going round on weekends as it means seeing my dad, which I don't like. And to top it off, I also have to see MIL. 

Whats in the sanwich? :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh, that sucks. I haven't seen MIL in about a year, she is such a vile woman, i avoid her like the plague. Pretends to be mum and nanny of the year on FB, but doesn't actually give a shit. I swear she only got Dylan a card for his 2nd bday cos her kids came to his party, she's never bothered before. 

The sarnie is pretty boring, just ham and salad cream, its yummy though :)


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Ooh, that sucks. I haven't seen MIL in about a year, she is such a vile woman, i avoid her like the plague. Pretends to be mum and nanny of the year on FB, but doesn't actually give a shit.

I know women like that :nope: acts like they are the best women/mums ever but really....:nope: FB is so easy to make false impressions to others as people just see what your writing and dont see the real person unless you know them in day to day world. 
I want to get the car seat out but that can wait til tonight when OH gets home. Il get him to put it in the boot of the car then 1st week of may we can fit it so its ready.


----------



## 24/7

I have a strained relationship with MIL. :(

Oh yummy sandwich!! I'm craving pie so bought OH one for dinner so I can smell it. :p I have chicken salad, which isnt quite the same!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Inge - yea its awful, she will happily plaster pics of my son all over her facebook and say happy birthday to him on FB (he's 2 1/2, he doesn't know what FB is, nor can he read) but she won't even bother visiting if she up this way, and she wont bother if we offer to pay her and her young kids train fare. Since she likes FB that much thats how she is finding out that this bubs is here. Not going to waste my credit ringing her. 

24/7 - oooh pie, I want pie!! What pie is it? And chicken salad sounds yummy! :)


----------



## 24/7

It's a steak pie from M&S - I decided he deserved a treat so popped down earlier. :D Going to do him roast potato and peas too. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Your hubby is a lucky man, if I bought OH a pie as a treat I would eat it before he got the chance to :rofl: I am pie addict and M&S pies are the best!

I want pie now :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

parents huh!! lol Im going to miss seeing my mam this weekend, but Im under strict orders not to drive there until fidget is here! Just try and take the moaning with a pinch of salt, wont be long until the babies are here and they are just going to have to like or lump your choices xxxx


----------



## 24/7

It looks amazing - I so want it!! :( 

And your right new, they have to just lump it!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I make a mean chicken and sage pie... Joshua loves it! he eats a huge slice of it when I make it lol


----------



## 24/7

All this pie talk, ARGH!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

dont think of it as pie, think of it as calories, lots and lots of calories xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRGBvcYD7G39k2j8F8eC0tqB0BJA6fuoUMqRMGjRnn6sVHWOi2aeg

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSPmrZCH3q3cQ-wOh61kxuPvltMdyPU2DnTCwcnS-NMHDYqwNYs

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTcrzTJwA0ciZHsmLuXhu6HtrsP-fqmqvSdEv_jzjDfVF91gHao


----------



## 24/7

Yummy calories. :p I'll keep telling myself how lovely my salad will be, I'll believe it soon enough. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Damn, I've made myself hungry again now :cry:


----------



## 24/7

WIGGLER - Evil witchy-poo!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

wiggler!!!!!!!! meany!!! lolol 

24 I'd chose your salad over pie any day xx


----------



## Wiggler

I've just realised I have to write OH a shopping list in a minute, I can see it will be something like this

-Pie
-Pie
-Pie
-Pie
-Pie
-Pie
-milk
-Pie
-Pie
-Pie

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

least you remembered the milk :)


----------



## Wiggler

Need milk for tea :haha: Mmm, tea and pie. I'm not sat here drooling at all, I promise :haha:


----------



## Inge

:cloud9: chicken and sweetcorn pie would be lush about now :cloud9: Wiggler! why put those pictures up?!:haha: I want pie now..
But I do have a chocolate cheesecake in the fridge that OH has his name on. 
I might make a cottage pie on sunday cos OH has been mentioning it alot lately. He must think himself so lucky to have found me cos I love cooking and love cleaning so its all done for him!:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

you might want to specify the pie, he is man you'll end up with apple pie, pork pie.. anytghing but meat filled hot suculent pie lol ps.. dont forget the potatoes for the mash, all pies need mash lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh cottage pie, I make great cottage pie mmmmmmm nah cant be bothered lol


----------



## 24/7

I just want any pie. :p Preferably M&S aberdeen angus steak, portobello mushroom and ale gravy one, only about £8 per pie. :D Probably best I can't eat it!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I think I will put pie on the shopping list, it'll be nice to have a treat. Might get OH to get some cheapo ice cream too, I've got about £35 to do food and nappies until tuesday so should be able to get some treats :)


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - £8?!?! It must be bloody gorgeous to cost that much!


----------



## 24/7

Cancel pie, OH going to be late on the first time in forever he has done an early shift. :( xx


----------



## 24/7

It is an amazing pie wiggler. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

:(


----------



## Inge

I could never jusitfy spending that much on a pie :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

I would for a special occasion, but for £8 I would expect it to be super special :)


----------



## Wiggler

*facepalm* OMG SIL is seriously deluded, she has put a load of trampy pics up on her FB and people have put comments that she is making herself look bad (she is 15 btw) so she has put a status up saying she is fed up of poeple butting into her life, no wonder she wants a baby etc etc :dohh: I really seriously hope she grows the hell up before she gets pregnant, she is so immature!


----------



## 24/7

Sadly I can never eat said pie, OH has to have the cheap version. :p
Oh dear to your sister wiggler!!
I want cheese and crackers now, I'm over pie!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I know, she has been going on and on about moving out when she hits 16, I wouldn't be surprised if she gets pregnant just to get a flat, its sad really :(

I would kill for some pate on toast right now, or some delish smoked salmon. Only 5 weeks til I can indulge! 

Which reminds me, we have to get a bottle of cheap bubbly in soon so we can have a glass each after bubs arrival.


----------



## 24/7

I'm watching supersize vs superskinny, its frightening!! :o 
Mmmm, salmon!! xx


----------



## 24/7

And whoops, I thought we could have smoked salmon.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

I love that show, haven't seen it in ages though.


----------



## 24/7

Its shocking how much they eat, I can't imagine how I'd eat that much!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

We can I think, but I think we can't have too much of it. I have been avoiding it cos I know I will just finish the whole pack in one sitting :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Mmmm salmon. :D:D x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow you guys crave lots of weird foods lol sometimes I wish I had cravings like you all do, othertimes Im grateful I dont I keep meals simple and my weight off lolol 

I was making spagg bol for dinner, quick and simples... Joshua came bouncing home from school telling me they had spagg bol for lunch... back to the drawing board, although he did say he prefers mummys and will have it again bless him lolol


----------



## 24/7

I never crave anything I can actually eat though. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless him!


----------



## Wiggler

I always end up craving stuff when I have no money :rofl:

OOOOWWWWIIIIIEEEEE!! OMG could babys bum be rammed out of my side anymore, it looks like i'm hiding a beach ball up the side of my top!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler. Fidget has burrowed down today, but its causing some proper 'take a deep breathe' type BHs lol Plus side is my bump looks pretty dinky lol


----------



## 24/7

Sam is in a ball to the left, and my stomach is flat on the right. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Bubs is trying to hide again now, its not working, I can feel his/her foot again :haha:


----------



## Inge

Leo has been stretching his legs alot today. He keeps pushing out my ribs really slowly :haha: so uncomfortable


----------



## heyyady

So, I've been put on stricter bed rest- no more cooking or even fixing my own food- But here's the problem- Daughter is off to school and Hubby sleeps in way late- and I'm STARVING! My stomach is growling almost constant! (All this talk of pie has NOT helped, btw :rofl: ) I will be sick soon if I don't eat! Is it REALLY that bad to go fix myself something???


----------



## Wiggler

Noooo, do NOT make yourself something to eat! naughty lady! Does your hubby have a mobile phone near him that you can ring to wake him up?


----------



## heyyady

No- and he has combat related hearing loss and sleeps like the dead- I would have to yell my fool head off for him to wake up... maybe I'll see if I can throw something at the door :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Hey I really should tell you to stay put, but I know darn well if it was me I'd be typing here saying oops I just fixed myself some food naughty me! lol 

Joshua just came down from his room and said, 'mum can I have a bath', so I said yes of course if you want, and he said oh Im so glad you dont mind, fix my dinner while Im in there! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

GRRRRR I bloody hate it when poeple call my unborn child "it" I don't even call him/her "it". I know the person who said it didn't mean it like that, but it really annoys me


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: new that is soooooo cute!


----------



## 24/7

Chop chop new!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol.. dont you start lol I went to use the toilet (as you do as soona s you stand up lol) and he said have you even started my dinner yet??! lol Someone please tell me why i am doing it all again lol.. when fidget is Joshua's age with Joshua's cheek, Joshua will be a nightmare teenager :rofl: I must be mad! lol


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO!! Typical male! He'll be leaving the loo seat up next :haha:


----------



## lisaf

heyyady - why are you on stricter bed rest? (I must have missed something in skimming the past 10 pages, lol).
I think you should have your DH wear an electric shock bracelet and you get the remote so you can get him to wake up any time you need anything :haha:
Ok, a cheaper alternative would be one of those airhorn thingies but that would hurt your ears too and probably piss off the neighbors.


----------



## Wiggler

Great idea with the shock bracelet, I need to get one for OH, it really annoys me when he falls asleep with the TV and PS3 on, it would teach him not to pretty fast :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

rogl wiggler.. no way would a child of mine leave the toilet seat up! lol Joys of mummy doing the potty training, was drummed in from day one lol All I need to drum into him is lift it properly to pee, not half way then look around the room while doing it :rofl: hmmmmm that must be something in the male gene lol


----------



## heyyady

Yeahhhhh! Hubby woke up and I now have a beautiful egg and cheese sandwich on sourdough :happydance:

New- my kids are so spread out I'll be lucky if I'm not a frandma by the time the twins get to school age! :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Haha new, I am dreading Dylan being potty trained, I will have to share the loo with 2 males :sick: 

Heyy - YAY! Glad you managed to wake him up hun


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol hey! My older sister said that to me, Im sure she forgets she has 5 kids spanning over 11 years lol Fidget will be into high school almost before Joshua is thinking about making babies, and thats if he is silly and not thinking about his career first lol

Joshua left some school work on the side, and as i walked passed i was like Ive not seen this picture before and picked it up, its something for mothers day so I put it down quick but what I did see was soooo sweet me thinks tears and tissues come Sunday awww


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, I can't wait to hear what Joshua does for you on Mothers Day! 

My mothers day will probably be shite again, OH is useless. I have just put in big block letters "MOTHERS DAY IS ON SUNDAY" on the bottom of the shopping list, I spent the last 2 mothers days crying cos he is so useless, My first mothers day i didn;t even get a card :cry:


----------



## lisaf

new - lol good job on the toilet training
You could make cleaning the toilet one of his chores, then he might care more about getting pee outside the rim :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- I was in the hospital again Wed. night and am starting to dilate, 50% effaced, and Rochelle's head is at -1 station :shock: And they can't seem to stop the contractions completely- so it's just a matter of time- and me being down even more hopefully means I can add a few days to their cooking time


----------



## lisaf

are they going to let you deliver vaginally then?


----------



## heyyady

No- it's too risky for them for me to have a vag birth- It would put the second baby into distress for one- and it's really hard on preemies to be squeezed out the birth canal- no I'll end up with a semi-emergency c-section


----------



## lisaf

ah, yeah I figured they dont' like to do twins vaginally (though it does happen).. just if one is already starting to engage and is at -1 I was wondering what their plan was.


----------



## 24/7

Joshua is just brilliant new!! :D

Where oh where is my hubby?! His phone is going to answer phone and I want to know what time he will be home, zzz!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lisaf said:


> new - lol good job on the toilet training
> You could make cleaning the toilet one of his chores, then he might care more about getting pee outside the rim :rofl:

i do make him wipe and clean it lol.. he still thinks looking at the walls is far more interesting. I will get him some pee balls when I remember lol they only in tesco (round here anyway) and i rarely go there so forget!


----------



## lisaf

hmm, maybe also hange something interesting for him to look at right above the toilet? :) That way he won't turn to look at other things


----------



## Wiggler

OH passed his forklift licence :happydance: He is now licensed to drive all 3 types of forklift :happydance: I told him he can get himself a beer to celebrate. I would celebrate properly with a nice meal and everything, but can't this week, I shall surprise him with a nice meal soon though, I'm so proud of him :cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

Well done to your OH wiggler!! :D Get planning that dinner!! xx


----------



## heyyady

New- Lisa's idea is great! Something like a seek and find or optical illusion poster! 

Lisa- a lot of mom's of twins choose to try a vag birth- but something like 70% of them end up having one natural and then the second baby has issues and they have to do a rush emergency section- so then not only are you recouping from the vag birth but a c-section as well? No thanks. And why would I do something that has a 70% chance of putting one of my babies in distress?! Most Dr's leave it up to personal choice for the parents, but let me tell you how relieved my Dr was when we told her we wanted a section! PLUS, I'm having my tubes tied while they're in there :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

He loves chilli, so when the chili's he is growing ripen up I am going to make him a delish homemade one, just gotta find a way to cool mine down, I am a wimp at spicy stuff :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Extra tinned tomato. :D xx


----------



## lisaf

heyyady said:


> New- Lisa's idea is great! Something like a seek and find or optical illusion poster!
> 
> Lisa- a lot of mom's of twins choose to try a vag birth- but something like 70% of them end up having one natural and then the second baby has issues and they have to do a rush emergency section- so then not only are you recouping from the vag birth but a c-section as well? No thanks. And why would I do something that has a 70% chance of putting one of my babies in distress?! Most Dr's leave it up to personal choice for the parents, but let me tell you how relieved my Dr was when we told her we wanted a section! PLUS, I'm having my tubes tied while they're in there :lol:

I was totally thinking of how you'd end up with one vaginal and one c-section then end up recovering from both anyway, lol.
So at this point you'll end up with a rushed/emergency Csec anyway right? Since it will depend on if you go into labor? Do they have one scheduled in case you don't go into labor?


----------



## Wiggler

hehe 24/7 I hope that works, I can't normally handle anything hotter than a korma, even the chippy curry sauce is too spicy for me, but it is soooo yummy :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

well done to your OH hun!!! Will that open up more employment opportunities for him?

Anything that distracts his attention from the toilet bowl will result in a mess lol... its just a male thing lol the pee balls should work, they go in the toilet and the kids have to aim their pee on them to make them spin and change colour etc lol


----------



## 24/7

We add lots of tomato as we are wimps!! :p

Boys and their toilet mishaps, it just never ends!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

It should do, but his job is fab, they are really great to him so he isn't planning on leaving, plus they keep promoting him too. The pay rises are shite (last one was an extra £9 a month :dohh:) but he is slowly climbing the ladder. I don't think he would ever find another employer that would loan him money for a washing machine and oven (ours broke with a week or each other), give him time off at short notice and let him build up holiday days whenever he wanted to, which his current employer has done for him. 

He is trying to get extra training through them though so he can move to one of their specialist departments, that should really bulk up his pay packet :)


----------



## 24/7

I actually think my worst birth nightmare would be having an epiostomy and them trying say forceps, then deciding actually no lets do a c-secton!! :(:( xx


----------



## Wiggler

nooo 24/7 don't say things like that, things like that make me want to cross my legs and not let baby out to avoid the chance of it happening :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Haha, its such an awful thought!! I can just about get my head around one ouchy area, but not two!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

argh late for karate again lol... skates on see yous later lol xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Chat to ya soon new!

I've decided I'm not giving birth or having a c-section, baby will magically teleport out of my uterus :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Have fun new!! xx


----------



## 24/7

If only that were true wiggler, I'd have an army!! :p We are both undecided on a second child at the moment, but a nice birth would sway me towards it!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Don't let a bad birth put you off hun, there is nothing better than having kids. It took me over a year to finally change my mind about having another one after Dylan, and I am so glad I did. I am deffo having one more too, screw the SPD :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey- I guess i just get back pain when i have BH sometimes, they were so bad but i only got 2 back cramps, i got up to pee and when i sat down i thought i was going to die of pain, then all of the sudden, was done and no more. After that, it all went away so i was chugging ICE COLD water and took 2 tylonel and laying on side. I even managed to eat a couple oreos hahaha. I am hoping to avoid that shit again for a few days, i guess my BH are a bit worse than norm, i called my regular dr and she said that some people get them a lot worse and sometimes they can actually mirror the exact same contractions you would get when in labor, but its not a concern if its irregular and doesn;t happen frequent. I have been stressed all week, and emotional train wreck crying non stop and arguing with DH, wondering if that has anything to do with getting them twice in a week.


----------



## 24/7

I don't think I will be content with just one child, in my head I see us with two little boys, but we shall see.... If we fit perfectly as a family of three I may just be happy with my one, but we shall see?! If we could guarentee a second boy OH would be easily in agreement. :p xx


----------



## 24/7

Stress will definately play a part hopeful, I have had hardly any since I stopped work, and no back pain or anything as all the stress was gone. Hope things are ok with OH. :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Stress can deffo bring on BH's. As soon as my stress levels rise the BH's make an appearance, so i try to stay as calm and relaxed as possible, but recently my neighbors and BT have given me lots of BH's. I hope everything is OK with you and your DH :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

I kinda feel like a first time mom in way wondering what labor will be like. Since my water broke with my first and they immediately hooked me up to pitocin I never got to feel normal contractions at normal spacing. I'm ready for this month to fly by and this kid is more than welcome to come out on Mothers Day.


----------



## hopefulmama

Everything is fine between us, he just travels a lot for work, and when he's home he has a lot of events he has to go to, so his free time is minimal, so i like to spend that time with him, and lately he ends up at his friends or going to basketball games because its the playoffs, so i get frustrated because of that and i hold it in and then i hit a wall where i can't anymore and that has been this week. SOmetimes it gets to a point where i talk only talk to him via text thru out the day and talk to his assistant more than him and then he comes home late and passes out, its hard. Never yused to have the issue because i was always out and about, and went to the events and would travel with him but now i'm not up to it. I've also been extra hormonal and weepy and just want him around more, and i worry that when baby comes he doesnt quite grasp that he will need to make an effort to not work as much or take as many engagements as he does. He tells me he does, so i guess i shall see.


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- :hugs: sorry your having a hard week. Stress brings on strong BH for me as well. They are painful and the only reason I know they aren't the real deal is because they don't come at regular intervals. Are you taking raspberry leaf tea/capsules? If you are I would hold off taking them until your feeling better. I had to stop taking them for a few days when I was getting bad BH. Go get yourself a nice coffee, maybe a mani pedi. Tiny thing of wine and a bath before bed maybe too. Some oreo ice cream too of course.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- hahaha you know my weaknesses! Today has already been much more chill than the rest of the week. I haven't had any coffee in over a week, nor have i had any oreo ice cream :( !! I quit taking the raspberry capsules when the bh's came on monday. It's all scary for me though because i don't know what's normal or not. I nearly texted you last night in a state of severe panic when i got the bad back pains, i was alone and flipping out.
I saw you got the gifts for Connor, anything exciting?


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - have you had the coffee-oreo ice cream? :) yummmmmm :)
Sorry about the stress with your DH. I wish mine would be out and about more... get all his buddy-time in now because when the baby is here, he is NOT just ditching me to go hang out with friends!


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- Got him a big batman house thing with all the batman toys to go with it. He's so into batman right now. Also got him a doctor play set because he loves to pretend to be a doctor right now. Hoping it will calm his nerves when he goes to see the real doctor for his yearly checkup.

Guess I better go work out then off to see the midwife and get yelled at for my weight gain I'm sure lol. The weight has really been coming on now that I'm reaching the end. No stretch marks yet though so I can't really complain.


----------



## Wiggler

So proud of my little boy, he ate nearly all of his dinner and there wasn't any sausages!! :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

hopeful hope you can reduce your stress and feel more comfortable!

24 I always wanted 2+ kids, had Joshua and that was it I was sooooo content with the way things were. Its only recently I wanted another and I never thought it would happen, infact started to think i only wanted it because I knew I couldnt physically manage it... hmmmmmm seems I was wrong lol I am scared of making our 2some a 3some, god help me if I ever introduced a man and made it a 4some but it'll all work out Im sure lol

Well done Dylan! xxx


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- its really weird but I don't like coffee flavored things. I'm like that w/a lot of things, I.e. I love bananas but hate banana flavoring, I love cherry flavored things but will not eat cherries. The list goes on. I guess I'm weird. 
I keep seeing all these commercials for Burger Kings original chicken sandwich, cuz they r buy 1 get 1 free. I'm about to break down and go get some and pig out. 

So its national autism month. Autism scares the hell out of me, that's the one thing that terrifies me with having a boy. Its totally unpredictable with genetics and more common with boys. Its also the one thing that freaks out my DH as well. My heart goes out for people who are coping with have a child with it.


----------



## Psycow

Wiggler said:


> Chat to ya soon new!
> 
> I've decided I'm not giving birth or having a c-section, baby will magically teleport out of my uterus :rofl:

LOL, that's my plan too :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

The decision to have this baby was a tough one for me, I really wanted another baby and for Dylan to have a sibling, but I was sooooo scared of giving birth again, I still am, but having another baby is more important to me than the fear of something going wrong again. deciding about having another one after this baby was easier. I was so heartbroken when I decided this was my last one, and then my SPD calmed down a lot so I've decided to go for it, but I'm not TTC until I am much fitter, I am certain my poor muscle tone and general fitness make the SPD worse. 
OH wants 4+ kids... No bloody way!! :haha:

I have to write a list of stuff for my mum about Dylan for when he goes down there, he has changed so much since he was there last and I need her to stick to what we do. He's been asking for his nanny lots recently, and about her dogs, he loves it there so much, I wish we lived closer or had a car, we would go down more often.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

All day, I have felt off. I've felt nauseous and had a lot of braxton hicks, I've had painful cramping with the braxton hicks, and I've had a lot of indigestion. I can't sleep or get comfortable and I had quite a bit of comments yesterday that I looked like I dropped and I feel she is VERY low. I've also, TMI warning, had to poop quite a bit. 

ALL of this is how I started with Isaiah...

It wouldn't be so horrible if she came early, would it? She's only 5 days shy of full-term.


----------



## Wiggler

Psycow said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Chat to ya soon new!
> 
> I've decided I'm not giving birth or having a c-section, baby will magically teleport out of my uterus :rofl:
> 
> LOL, that's my plan too :haha:Click to expand...

It is a great plan, I am pretty certain teleportation is one of pesto baby's pesto powers too :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Well we tried the perineal massage tonight properly.... :o:o:o I think its safe to say I need some serious stretching, and quite possibly an epidural just for when we try again tomorrow!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I am too scared to try it, I certaintly don't want OH to be looking down there, poor love would have nightmares :rofl:

Also, I read that one of the main causes of tears is the head coming out too fast so I'm going to be looking up breathing tecniques to help the head come out a bit slower, it means the ring of fire will last a bit longer, but its worth it to avoid tearing :haha:


----------



## 24/7

It wasn't very comfortable, but the more I relaxed the easier it was, and obviously it is a different kind of pressure to a baby head because its just finger tips putting pressure on certain points.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

I can still reach down there so might give it a go myself soon. What oil did you use?


----------



## 24/7

I bought some KY, I didn't like the idea of the cooking oils they suggested and it seemed a nice consistency for such an activity :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I was thinking of using olive oil, its very good for your skin too :)

Once again didn't get round to moving the lounge around, doing it tomorrow instead. 

Dylan has been very interested in the baby stuff today, he grabbed the changing mat earlier, pointed at it and said baby, then laid down on it. soooo cute! I wish i had got a picture


----------



## Inge

OH just got in so we opened the carseat box and Jack was very interested. He asked if thats what Leo is going to sit in :cloud9: I nearly :cry: Strangly he loves the box :haha:he doesnt need an xbox anymore he has a cardboard box instead! Hes not allowed on any consoles this weekend so not sure what he will do instead :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww thats so cute! 

Kids do love boxes, Dylan goes crazy for them, why buy flashy toys when you can give them a cardboard box :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Olive oil will be perfect - Good luck!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brandi you ok hun? Hope it all eases off, its not that early, but hopefully is just your body practising.

Hopeful its natural to worry about the baby, but there is little you can do to change somethings so you need to relax enjoy the pregnancy and being a mum and deal with whatever is thrown at you come the time.

24 Ive still not tried that massage, hmmm cooking oils wouldnt approve here either lol Id be more keen on some Durex Play ha ha might as well have some fun while at it lolol

Wiggler Dylan sounds like he is really starting to understand now bless him!

Inge why no gaming consoles? Turn the box into a rocket, a good job will take hours and create loads of mess :) Way cool!


----------



## 24/7

KY is like silk, a tick here, haha!! :p xx


----------



## Inge

new- hes been abit attitudy lately so its a punishment by his mum


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol 24.. i likes the tingly feeling lol

fair enough I guess Inge oops!


----------



## Wiggler

Ye, he is understanding more and more, I still think he will be a bit confused once bubs is here, but it won't be such a huge shock. He likes to stroke and pat my bump at the moment, its so cute! He's going to be a fab big brother!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww he sure will :)


----------



## 24/7

Once I get used to it and it's less painful hopefully it might be able enjoyable!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

you're not making it sound appealling lol


----------



## Wiggler

I can't see how stretching your love hole would be enjoyable :rofl:

OH bought a delish pie and chocolate fudge cake for us to have on Mothers Day, he is such a sweetie!!


----------



## 24/7

There isn't much to sell, stretching something that doesn't want to be stretched!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol think I'll let baby do the stretching lol 

i proper fancy a teacake, and really need a drink BUT Im in a position where my back or hip doesnt hurt and i can see TV and laptop pmsl so Im reluctant to move lol


----------



## Wiggler

I still believe we evolved wrong, childbirth should be easy :haha:

I can't believe I am full term in less than 2 weeks, that thought fills me with fear!! I still have some essentials to buy. Damn BT and their stupid faults and lies. I would be ready by now if it wern't for them :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

see new, thats where a man comes in handy, they are perfect for fetching things :) They aren't much use for other stuff, but perfect for slave work :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler said:


> see new, thats where a man comes in handy, they are perfect for fetching things :) They aren't much use for other stuff, but perfect for slave work :)

:rofl: the bigger price is having them under my feet lol... will pass on the teacake first lol


----------



## Wiggler

but he should be under your feet - bent over as a footstool :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

boooooooo internet is back lol


----------



## Wiggler

YAAAAAY!! hiya Wild!! That got sorted fast, hows the Ebay withdrawals? x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh yay that was quick hun!!! lol

Wiggler you're terrible lol I'll get up eventually lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I actually tried to use OH as a footstool once, he was cleaning up some food Dylan had chucked on the floor so I took advantage, he was not best pleased and tickled me as revenge :cry: I HATE being tickled!


----------



## wild2011

:hi: i went on ebay first :rofl:

think sprout is trying to punch and kick his way out everytime he moves it feels like my waters r bulging out :rofl:

had my best friend over whos duw to be induced in 2 week, shes getting contractions 15 mins apart, was on :cloud9: she wanted to be with me, shes gone home for some sleep before taking herself to hospital, baby number 7 tho, i expect mine will be here in 15 mins, never mind contractions that far apart :lol: she's the one whos back waters went ages ago so shes done very well. x


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless, I hope her bubs come quickly :)


----------



## wild2011

she doesnt she wants her epi :rofl: has to sya in for 2-3 days due to high risk of heavy bleeding with having so many kids. so ill be off to the maternity ward for cuddles x


----------



## Wiggler

The epi is good :)

So I've been talking to OH about BT and their compensation promise, he reckons we will get £10 off the bill, I think £15ish, what do you ladies think?


----------



## wild2011

£10 i had the same, and they take it off the next bill not the current, and double check cos they tend to forget x


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh yay! I will be double checking, I don't trust a word they say anymore. If they have lied to me again and my bill isn't up by Thursday at the latest I am going to give them hell!


----------



## wild2011

:grr: go for it, i do :lol:

im freezing dh is fast asleep on the sofa, ive got tones of ironing to do in the morning, my mop broke and cant be fixed tonight, couldnt get cat litter earlier and there were no spuds in iceland or lidl so dh gunna have a list fo to do and to buy tomoz :rofl: 

im readyf or bed soon, might munch some trifle first lol


----------



## Wiggler

mmm, trifle!

I think when they offer me £10 compensation I will say that it's not good enough for all the stress they have put me through for the past month with their lies, I'll try and get it upped to £20 :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I moved for the teacake and drink... now I cant get comfy :( This damm cough is doing my head in too, why cant I be lumbered with an illness I can actually take medication for grrrrr


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.

I'm getting a cough too, I always do when I get a cold, and it takes forever to go, but I found my inhalor today which I lost over a year ago so going to have some puffs on that to help :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

last night i was feeling really crampy in my stomach, and was having some sharp pains in my back. then i started feeling a little sick to my stomach. i drank some water and it went away after awhile. but now i'm feeling the same again today! i dont think they're real contractions since they're so sporatic(sp?) and dont last long. i just wish i wasnt feeling so crappy :/


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no... I need food...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well ladies, I may actually be in labour. I'm going to L&D now.


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

:) Good luck Brandi- keep us posted when you can!


----------



## lisaf

good luck Brandi!!


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy - hows the contractions, have they died down? x x x


----------



## luckyme225

Good luck Brandi

Midwife today went well. I'm measuring a few weeks behind but I kind of expected as much considering Connor was SGA. I have to go for another ultrasound in 2 1/2 weeks if I don't catch up. Not too worried about it, Connor was small but perfectly healthy at birth.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I am dilated to 1cm and contracting every 7 minutes. Normally, the midwife would tell a woman in that situation and 36 weeks that it's false labour, but because I had my son early and went from 2cm to 7cm in 2 hours, they won't say either way if it's false labour or early labour.

Guess we'll see.


----------



## luckyme225

Hope you know what's going on soon Brandi. Bet your anxious to know whether or not you will be meeting your little girl!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope she stays put for another few days. I'd like my homebirth...and a full-term baby, lol, but thank you.


----------



## Wiggler

Hope you get to have your homebirth Brandi! 

Dylans back to waking up at 4.30am :( i don't know why. I'm so sleepy :(


----------



## heyyady

Contractions are sstill present- but not as intense, which is a good sign :) 
Had another U/S today to check AFI- they are 12 and 15- both within normal ranges and within an acceptable distance of eachother, so that's VERY good news! 

One Christmas we bought the kids a new TV a VCR bean bags and comforters and about 10 new movies- we also go them new bicycles, and a basketball hoop with 2 balls. For about 5-6weeks after Christmas they played with the boxes that the bicycles came in! :rofl:

Wiggler- sorry your little Monkey got up so early :( have you possibly looked into melatonin? It is a hormone our bodies make to help us sleep and some people just don't have enough...

New- Men can be good for all sorts of things! Footstools, back scratchers, maids, mechanics, cooks... the list goes on ;)

Brandi- again, good luck, Mama! here's hoping for a healthy baby- whether it's now or in a few days at home :hug: :)

I have company in town for the weekend and will have plenty more visitors- they're so sweet I have a ton of old school mates asking if they can come clean or cook or anything while they're in town :cloud9:

Hi wild :hi:


----------



## MilosMommy7

heyy- lmao @ the men thing! but so true ;)



so i've been wondering. once May comes and goes, are we all staying in this thread no matter when our babies are born? or does BnB have chat threads for women who had babies in that month. like on another site i chat in a thread called October 2009 mommas, for moms who had babies born in Oct 09. i dont browse other parts of this site to know if they have those types of threads or not.


----------



## lisaf

They have parenting threads here too :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

lol okay. i figured we'll all stay connected via this thread as well. maybe i should go look for Oct 09 on here too!


----------



## lisaf

I think we can ask for this thread to be relocated to the parenting section when the time comes... then have it renamed etc..


----------



## Wiggler

This should turn into a parenting thread after the bubbas are born if Meow keeps it up to date and will move to the parenting groups section :) I'm planning on sticking around :)

Heyy - Glad the scan went well hun, and so happy the contractions have calmed down a bit, tell your littlle ladies that there is a queue and jumping it is not allowed! :)

I may have to look into that, we are going to try everything else first. He can sleep in longer, he was sleeping until 6am (heaven!!) until 3 mornings ago, I thought he might be waking cold so we put his heating on, its not that, gotta get a blackout blind at some point as they put in a very VERY bright streetlight outside so could be that, I'm gonna dump some blankets over his curtains tonight to block out some of the light. He might be waking hungry, cos he has been asking for breakfast as soon as he gets up. Going to adjust his dinners to give him more filling food. (any suggestions for good filling foos would be great :))


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I think it's all false. It's 2:00am here and I can't sleep, just because sleeping on a couch at 36 weeks is impossible, however, I DO NOT want to catch my husband's flu. I have had only one braxton hicks since I went to bed three hours ago. No Anberlin tonight, and that's darn okay with me! She just better stay put until she's full-term.


----------



## meow951

Morning!

I def think it would be a cool idea to have a thread in the parenting section. I think it would prob be best to make a new one when the time comes as this is such a long thread lol Then anyone else might have a slim chance of keeping up with the chat lol.

Brandi- Glad you think it's a false alarm. Hopefully she'll stay put and then you can get your homebirth.

God i've got to stop eating so much junk and mcdonalds. I'd been doing really well at not eating unecessarily and thats gone out the window. Slowly creeping over the 2 stone mark and i don't really need the extra weight. I started off at 11.5 stone and now i'm just over 13. Start from today i think! I find it hard because i get hungry more often but i still eat massive portions even though i can't fit it in.

I know i shouldn't be worried about baby weight but i was doing really well at losing it before i got pregnant. Might have a look online at some nice clothes that i can buy after baby is here. Bit fed up of hoodies and elasticated waist jeans, no matter how comfy they are :haha:

Anyone doing anything nice this weekend?

I'm going to finish spring cleaning my house today. I've done upstairs just need to do downstairs. And tomorrow i'm cooking roast tea for my mum, nan, dad and sister.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe yea, a new thread might be best, this one is soooooo long :haha:

I'm still 5lbs under pre-preg weight thankfully, I am gonna pop this kid out and be skinnier than i was before i got preggers :rofl: Its a great incentive to continue the weight loss after though, I never wanna get that big again.

I'm not doing anything exciting this weekend, eating, tidying, doing mummy stuff and sleeping :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Just house stuff for me today, then OH off tomorrow and monday!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

brandi- i'd say ur full term enuf not to worry about her arrival if it is sooner than u think... i had my first lo chloe at 36 weeks dead on, and she was perfectly happy and healthy and i was home the next day. 

ive got a foot in my rib today its contstant and he's causing shortness of breath little monkey, got the ironing to tackle today just finishing up downstairs then off to get upstairs sorted and a walk to the shop before guests arrive later.


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG how do you ladies do the pee'ing all night thing???? This has never been a problem for me until last night! And to make matters worse my bathroom is downstairs at the back of the house so furthest point from the bedroom :( 

Brandi glad it seems to be false labour hun, and hopefully you'll get your homebirth at term!

Hey glad you had good news too, and the contractions are calming down :)

I forgotten what else I read :dohh: Im still sleepy lol My cough hurts, my back hurts, and I NEED sleep! lol On the plus side, Joshua wants to play out in the sun and is cracking on with his bedroom. He has until 8pm Sunday to tidy his bedroom or no karate for a whole week muwahahahahahahaha its his choice if it takes half an hour or 2 days, but thankfully its sunny and he wants it done quickly so he can go to the park lol Ive done the kitchen, stopped for breakfast going to keep the laundry off the airer then do the living room. I hate housework but have to show willing if Im making Joshua do it lol Plus OH is adamant still that we doing this proper clean and tidy thing on Monday yawn! lolol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow where is everyone??? Joshua did his room spotless, and we were on the park eating ice cream by lunchtime :) So impressed with him! Now my turn, need to tackle this living room pmsl Even told myself Id do the ironing today hmmm me thinks I may have put too much pressure on my little self haha Still feel like crap, but the fresh air was good :)


----------



## 24/7

Hi new. :D

So far today I have cleaned the fridge and all the kitchen cupboards to make space for Sam related items, washed the sofa cushions and now about to go and tidy up the kitchen post cleaning everything else. :p Then time to put the dinner on, and tonight all we have left is some bacon, so bacon it shall be.... 

Well done Joshua!! Talking of icecream, I'm not craving a nobbly bobbly?! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lol I dont like them, although do like Fabs mmmmmm so refreshing lol

Sounds like you had a busy day! I have no kitchen space for me and Joshua, never mind fidget lol but hey ho! Where there is a will there is a way, I will sorted it, he doesn't need anything here for the time being lol 

I really want to do this living room, I just can not muster the enthusiasm or energy lol I will do it though, my reward is pram building lol if i move the shoe rack from the hall to the landing, and the bookcase well anywhere but the living room i should have enough space then to build pram and leave waiting for fidget yay!! My friend is insisting on the hidden jobs too, so I best sort through all my paperwork etc and keep what i need, bin the rest and prep the room ready for his nesting urges on Monday lol


----------



## mummy3

Morning/afternoon:flower:

Well Eilidh is colicy so not much sleep been had here lol. Trying to keep up but it was around 40 pages!

Yay for internet back wild!

Hey:hugs: glad they are calming down, you're not far from when I had Eilidh and she did good. Have you had steroids yet?

Brandi, got all excited there, good luck for your homebirth.

New, lol Joshua is so cute

Wiggler, I'm mad at BT on your behalf:hugs: I reckon they should half your bill for compensation!

Not long now ladies:happydance:

24/7 must say the massage does sound painful, butif it works...:thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

hey mummy :) bet it is nice to have little lady home! How is everyone taking to having a new little baby in the house? Hope her colic eases off poor thing xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya ladies! My constructive day of cleaning has turned into slob on the sofa day :rofl: Going to get started soon though I promise :)

Aww Poor Eilidh, I hope her colic eases off :hugs:

I would love it if they halved my bill, especially as it will have £100 of calls on it :rofl:

I have a really sore spot on my bump where bubs has been leaning there all morning, its even sore when my top rubs against it :cry:

Oh crap, just seen the time, I though ti was about 2.30pm :dohh: must get cleaning!! Naughty Wiggler getting distracted AGAIN!! Talk to ya later ladies x x x


----------



## 24/7

I have very limited space too, and have had a whole kitchen reshuffle to fit anything in, whoops!!

Yay for pram building, we will need pics!!

Nice to see you mummy, hope all is well!!

Bad wiggler, get out!! xx


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, get the oh to do it:haha: My hubby is hoovering as I sit here!

Eilidh has conked now but up most of the night poor baba, her daddy gave hera warm bath which helped a lot but going to look for infacol later. Shes 4lb 6oz now btw:happydance

Her brother is just the best with her but Anja is seriously jealous:nope:

Got a gorgeous wrap carrier from buy buy baby yesterday to play with:haha:

More of you need to have babies already so we can go to parenting:happydance:


----------



## 24/7

It's making me want to meet Sam so much mummy!! :D xx


----------



## mummy3

24/7 he'll be here before you know it:hugs: Enjoy some peace and quiet while you can!:winkwink:


----------



## 24/7

Good point, I need to treasure it!! :p xx


----------



## meow951

new- I want an ice cream now! I might go into town tomorrow if i go and visit MIL with DH and get one. Yum yum.

Wiggler- Funnily enough my constructive day of cleaning has also gone down the pan! I'll probably do it after tea as i need to move the furniture to clean and i need DH to be home to help me.

Although i did change my bt package and i'm now paying £20 less a month which is lovely! Especially as DH has had his hours cut by about £40 a month. I did take me a while though as they still had my old details and then the women cut me off. Was not impressed!

mummy- Glad your little lady is doing well. I can't wait to meet mine either now :) But it is nice being able to do what i want, when i want :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

My mum wants fidget here now lol Some days I think she is going to get her wish, others I have a day like today and think no he really snug where he is lol

Im thinking this living room might keep until tomorrow lol I keep falling asleep on the sofa, and Im hardly feeling that great. If I get a spurt of energy later I can do some of it then but no point now I wont be any good lol


----------



## 24/7

I can't wait to be able to bend down properly again, I don't know how big bump ladies manage anything, my tiny one is difficult enough ! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy - Aww bless, she is getting so big!! 

Well, we moved the lounge around and it looks a lot better, got space for the bouncer, nappy bin and changing mat in there now. 

I can't wait til we all have our babies! Not long now :happydance:

OH is cooking dinner at the moment, we are having ham and pineapple pizza. Yummy :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Over 4lbs already, mummy?! Wow, that is awesome!!

We're only sitting down to the classic staple of all lunches, Kraft Dinner. Not sure what we're going to have for supper yet.

And nope, not long now. I guarantee some of you will go before me though. Did you you see the April thread? 12 babies were born in March. Now we're all just waiting for the first actual April baby.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lol 24 - I have Joshua to do that little task for me lol Keep reminding him he is nearer the floor rofl... BUT soon we'll have someone even nearer to pass the job onto :haha:

Im not feeling any better, I try to sit up and I get dizzy and lie back down, I try to stay awake and I fall asleep. No housework at all has been done in the living room, which Im slightly annoyed at myself for, and I feel like crap :( Going to make a bowl of warm chicken soup now, and going to let Joshua watch his rubbish on TV in the living room, there should be nmo way I can fall asleep with Ben 10 kicking off at full volume pmsl I thought the walk out earlier would have helped this cough, sea air and all that, obviously not!


----------



## 24/7

Crib has arrived and OH has just put it together and it is so perfect, so glad I went for it in the end!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new, i hope you feel better soon, chicken soup is like a miricle cure, so hopefully it will help :hugs:

24/7 - Glad your crib is up! I'm sure Sam will love it :)

Indigestion... boo!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww thats great 24!!! is that you almost ready now then xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hun, this is my thinking with the chicken soup too lol.. apparently it fixes everything rofl I even managed to folded the airer clothes while it was heating, miracle work already :haha:


----------



## 24/7

We need a bath and a couple of little bits, but we could bring him home tomorrow now, no problem!! :D:D

Mmmm.... Chicken soup!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, the magic of chicken soup! I could do with some chicken soup, I need some of the magic for my cough, the cold has almost gone now though :happydance:

Going to the car boot tomorrow, going to try and nab some baby bargains!


----------



## 24/7

Whats left to buy wiggler? :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

There is nothing very mmm about this soup rofl, i can barely even taste it lol

I need a bath, I was promised one but it never arrived, but like you its not exactly send me in a spin if he decides to come and I havent got it lol I have the rest of the stuff lol

When do we get to see your nursery?


----------



## 24/7

I have seen one is boots, £13 for the bath and foam bath support, perfect!! :D Now they just better have it in stock tomorrow....

I'm just waiting on a little ornament for his room then its picture time!! :D:D:D:D:D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Not much urgent left, I have skipped most of the "ooh that would be nice, but I don't actually need it" bits. I think its just nappies and bedding now. In an ideal world I would have everything I wanted, but money has been so screwed up recently that I'm not going to have it all before bubs comes. 

As long as I have the bits for my hospital bag and the essentials for bubs thats all that matters :) And fingers crossed the phone bills aren't too painful, cos then I could get some lovely bits that I want!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Does chicken soup magic coughs away wiggler? Oh i hope so, I can tolerate the rest just not the cough, everytime i cough Im sick and then have a mad attack of BH :(

I have managed to move the airer now though whilst waiting for it to cool, and picked up the bits of rubbish so living room is clear ready for me to make a mess by moving stuff around lol (tomorrow)


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, chicken soup doesn't magic away coughs, but it soothes the sore throats caused by coughs nicely :) My poor throat is raw!


----------



## 24/7

Are you going for pampers or huggies nappies, or something else? I do want to do cloth, but not at the begining!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooo hurry up ornament!!!!

Joshua asked me if I'd take him to a car boot tomorrow, so weather permitting thats me tomorrow morning lol but its on Angelsey which will definitely blow away some of my cobwebs and hopefully when I get back I'll be in the mood to tackle the harder work in the house which is so not getting done tonight lol

That bath and support is a good deal! I might take a look in Boots in the week, I'll have to go to the next town, our Boots is probably too small to stock items like that lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

pampers here, although it usually depends on the baby which suits them best. i never likes Huggies on Joshua, so will be starting with Pampers. Weird though, now Joshua is in pull ups, I cant be doing with the Pampers ones and he has Huggies lol


----------



## Wiggler

Pampers deffo, I hate Huggies with a passion, they are awkward to put on due to the elastic at the back and I found they leak too easily. I'll be using Pampers newborn then switching to Tesco own brand (the one up from Tesco Value) they are fab! I'm using Simple Baby wipes too, then once bubs is 3-4 months old I'm switching to Tesco Value baby wipes, they are fab, I get them for Dylan and they are soft and moist and less than 20p a pack :) 
Pampers wipes are OK, but I hate the smell, Johnsons are a bit iffy and gave Dylan a rash and Huggies wipes are vile, rough and they fall apart.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I agree with Huggies wipes!! Im not a wipes fan, but I only have Johnsons about the house. I'll have a small packet in my changing bag just incase as its not always possible to get warm water etc but they'll be Johnsons :)


----------



## wild2011

pampers here then cloth nappies, sienna has been in cloth for ages but i dont use them on newborn cos like using aio one sizes not fitted. 

wet wipes pampers or johnsons, hate any others with a passion, dont know how u cope with tv value wiggler i hate them :rofl: but if i went using cloth nappies id switch to tesco middle brand nappies they r really good x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im really tempted by cloth nappies, we get a free starter pack here of the one size ones and I am thinking to get it and give it a try. How many nappies would I need to successfully do it Wild?


----------



## 24/7

I have pampers too, and got a few huggies and a few johnsons wipes when they have been on offer but plan to use some herbal ones. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Wild, I bough a pack of TV nappies and wipes in case we ran out of the good stuff in an emergency just to put Dylan in something while OH ran to the shop, and when said emergency happened I realised TV nappies are shite, like putting a plastic bag on your kids arse, but TV wipes are brill! I have to be careful with wipes as Dylan gets nappy rash easily, but they don't irritate him at all, not at all what i expected.


----------



## wild2011

one size ones arnt much cop till around 4 months plus, so i use disposable till then when the poo gets to better consistency :rofl: i use aio ebay cheapies, they work out about £5 each posted wiht the liners, and i own lots but a minimum of 15 id say, the cheaper ones dry alot quicker too, x


----------



## wild2011

tv nappies r like plastic bags but ok for bed times when potty training, used them with girls for bed time but siennas a cloth bummed beauty :rofl: sienna has sensitive skin and huggies wipes make it really sore. x


----------



## Wiggler

Oh yea, the Healthy magazine from Holland and Barrett has a £9 off EPO voucher in it. I meant to mention that earlier, totally forgot :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I cant remember the make of the ones we get, but I think there is 5 in the starter pack. I never thought I'd like them until my MW brought them to class one day and we all got to take a look. I know they have cow print ones lol, and pink spots (they the ones she brought lol) but not sure about what else apparently there is a whole design selection of nappies :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Cloth nappies are sooo cute, if I went with cloth I know it would cost me a fortune as I would have to buy all the lovely designs :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

£9 off? thats great!! I doubt I will need any more though, I think I paid about that for mine grrrrr lol


----------



## wild2011

theres loads out there and they can be expensive, and addictive so be warned, some brands dont work for some babies but i love my cheapies, ive got about every design going :rofl: next time im washign them all ill get a pic of them on the line, my neighbours always comment on them :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

epo i paid £3.99 and then had a second for 1p, dont think id need £9 worth :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, its fab! Going to get some on Tuesday, 250 500mg capsules for £8.99! :happydance:


----------



## heyyady

I much prefer Huggies over Pampers- and have purchased, oh in the neighborhood of 7 case so far! I will be switching to the cosco brand (Bulk store here) once they're into a size 1- it's the smallest they carry- and the costco brand (Kirkland) is made by the Kimberly Clark company... the makers of huggies! lol

Still waiting on a crib mattress- still need a few more onesies, crib sheets, puddle pads, and another diaper hanger- I would like more insers for the diaper genie as well, but my mom said don't buy them she thinks someone got me a bunch :shrug: all in all not bad to finish up- Now if I could just get it all organized and put away! Hubby hung shelves for the babies' decorative things yesterday :happydance: and my girlfriend that is staying with me from out of town brought me a hanging closet organizer and an over the door organizer to help us utilize space! It's driving me mad to just lie here and not get it done!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww hey you have more patience than me, even sick as a dog I hate just being still!

I just looked and the insentive scheme is for 'real nappies' I assume thats the company, and you get a sample of 'little lamb' products too, not sure what that means (liners i assume).


----------



## Wiggler

Glad you're getting everything sorted hun! It must be driving you mad being on bedrest, but it will be worth it once your little ladies are here! 

I knew I shouldn't have put off getting new glasses. These ones are rubbing again and I now have a big sore on each side of my nose :( Must remember to book an appointment!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

have the little plastic rests come off? The optitian should be able to replace them free for you xx


----------



## Wiggler

The plastic rests are still on, the metal coating is coming off though so as well as being sore I am also green! They are 3 years old though so really need new ones. Never again am I getting metal framed glasses, they are horrible! I've been putting it off cos the staff in my local opticians are so snooty, but its so sore :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

My optitian is sick of repairing my glasses lolol.. keeps telling me to stop falling asleep with them on pmsl.. they could do with a little tightening again actually :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I always fall asleep with mine on, OH is a sweetie though and takes them off and puts them on my bedside table. Dylan has really damaged these though, they are in such a terrible state. I'm really looking forward to getting new ones. Hopefully there is a free appointment on Monday, OH has the day off so he can come with me :)


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- I recommend not getting new ones til baby comes- I lost my glasses about a week before I found out I was pregnant, andwhen I tried to book an appointment a couple weeks later they told me to wait- it seems your eyesight gets jacked up when pregnant and if you get vision tested for glasses while pregnant then you won't be able to see properly after the baby is born. So, I have an appointment booked for the end of may- No more blind heidi! lol


----------



## Wiggler

No matter if I need new ones soon after bubs is born, I get free sight tests and glasses :)


----------



## Wiggler

Just found these, they are cheapo so the NHS voucher should cover it. Not sureif I like them or not, but the other cheapo ones are really ugly.

https://www.visionexpress.com/images/products/glasses/jpg/550/102174_3Q.jpg


----------



## heyyady

you get them free anytime? I get them free but only once every two years...


----------



## Wiggler

Its free once every two years but if your sight changes you can get it sooner. but even if I had to pay its still really cheap luckily.


----------



## Wiggler

Woo, just got off my arse and booked an appointment online. They are going to ring when they are open next to confirm a time :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I'd like some new glasses but its too much hassle :rofl: When i have finished losing weight I will get some glasses I am comfortable in. I have eye problems so I get eye sight testing for free quite regular, plus I have them checked at the hospital every 3 months, although they have finally agreed to extend that gap this time as Im pregnant and cant have all the tests I need so its a waste of a day every time I go, its always the same.. this is wrong that is wrong but we cant scan! Grrrr so will have the scan once fidget is here :)


----------



## wild2011

never ever heard that about eye sight and my optician would pis his pants if i asked him,have an entire family of bad eye sight and always replace mine and contacts also during pregnancy, it shouldnt effect ur eyes


----------



## wild2011

my nipples r soooooooooooo sore i popped in garden and they r bloody awful now from the cold lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh owwchiiee!! Sensitive nipples are no fun at all lol


----------



## wild2011

i had them the entire pregnancy with leila it was horrible i cried with it :lol: its easing now as have wrapped up and heating on, thank goodnesssssssss


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive only had it a couple of times, always when with people and there is no discrete way of rubbing/warming or soothing them pmsl


----------



## wild2011

yer rite bet u get them out and start rubbing them vigorously dont u rofl


----------



## heyyady

I woke up this morning with my boobs hurting like I was 8 weeks along- Had to put on my tightest sports bra- and they still hurt :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: Almost did last week lolol it wasn't even that cold but they were stinging like a bitch lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i feel for ne one with sore boobs, pregnancy with leila like that was badddddddddddd lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im waiting for mine to stop growing lol


----------



## wild2011

im waiting for mine to pop :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl if mine get any bigger than will be me too lol M&S are loving my pregnancy at £25 every few weeks for bras grrrrr lol


----------



## wild2011

tell me about it. lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Do they go down quicker with BF? I never lost any of the size with Joshua, I ballooned from a B to a D cup and stayed a D cup forever, until i lost the weight earlier this year anyways finally got back to a C cup lol Didnt last long lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

i think i lost a chunk of mucous plug this morning. it looked like a huge booger about the size of a dime or a little bigger. it was snot green with a little white mixed with it? atleast i HOPE that was mucuous plug. lol.


----------



## wild2011

sounds like plug.

new- mine got bigger with bf but gradually came down a little xx


----------



## heyyady

Green???


----------



## MilosMommy7

yeah, like booger green. but also had some white with it.


----------



## wild2011

plug! lol


----------



## wild2011

ive lost mine in chunks for while now


----------



## heyyady

Green doesn't sound right to me...


----------



## MilosMommy7

i've read that it can come in all different colors. and that green is one of the colors. but that's hard to tell since green can mean infection too.


----------



## wild2011

at this stage the green could be plug if it was earlier id say infection but mines always been green and its totally normal x


----------



## jmiller

Hey ladies how is everyone doing? I just wanted to update that I had my little girl 9 weeks early. Here is my crazy story

Up until this past week I had a great pregnancy with very little complications.
Last week my feet started to swell and one of my hands started going numb but the doctor said that the swollen feet were normal and the hand was pregnancy induced carpal tunnel syndrome. This past Monday when i got home from work I started having upper abdominal pain and knew something wasnt right. I knew i wasnt in labor but the pains hurt pretty bad and after a couple of hours didnt go away I decided to go to the hospital to get it checked. I got here and they did a urine sample and said that my urine was full of protein which took me by suprise considering that the week prior i had a doctors appt and there were no traces of protein at that time. They also did lab work and found some stuf that they labeled "out of whack" so they admitted me into the hospital and said we would wait on the doctor to come in the following morning to see what was going on. The following morning I was woke up by a nurse saying that an ultrasound tech was there to do an ultrasound so she got started on that after the ultrasound was over 5 doctors came in and said we are going to have to do an emergancy c section to get this baby out now. WAIT WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY my mind goes into panic thinking something is wrong with the baby when something was really wrong with me. They started prepping me for surgery and within an hour I had a 3.5lb baby girl in front of me, the doctors wisk her off and take her to the nicu along with my husband and get me put back together but instead of going to postpardom i went straight to ICU. Once in ICU the doctors came in and told me the severity of what was going on. I had developed a syndrome called Hellp syndrome. My kidneys and liver were already shutting down and my red blood cells were destroying each other. My family was told that I was in serious risk of dying and the only thing to do was wait. I spent 2 days in ICU and finally all of my levels went back to normal with the exception of my blood pressure (which they are still not able to control) the doctors have said it could take months to get it back to where it was at before. I finally got to see my baby girl on Thursday evening. She is breathing on her own and doing very well but we have a long road ahead. Im still in the hospital until they can get my BP under control. Sorry the story is all over the place its taken me 5 times to type it out. I will update more as soon as I can and add more pictures. Hope everyone is doing ok
 



Attached Files:







NSM_2262.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6









NSM_2264.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0370.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MilosMommy7

i had some pale green stringy discharge earlier on around like 25 weeks. but that went away and it only happened a couple times (usually after sex, and me and OH had sex last night...). but i'm gonna ask the nurse when i go for my NST on monday anyways. just to be sure!


----------



## MilosMommy7

jmiller - congrats on the baby girl! she's gorgeous. it mustve been so scary. but atleast they caught it in time and both of you are safe now. good luck on the recovery :flower:


----------



## wild2011

congrats on ur beautiful little girl, so glad shes breathing alone, what a beauty :cloud9: all the best for the future and will look forward to updates, hope your bp sorts itself soon xxx


----------



## heyyady

Jmiller-
Wow- what a scary moment! So glad you are doing better, and he's beautiful :) What's her name?


----------



## heyyady

*meant SHE- typing lying down....


----------



## heyyady

Milos- i had never heard your plug could be green


----------



## hopefulmama

I have a bit of a bug everywhere. Soar throat, ear ache, runny nose, feeling bleh, lathargic and bad stomach issues.. no bueno. 

All i have had to eat today was a pancake this morning and since then no appetite.. gotta try to snack on crackers and soup.


----------



## heyyady

aww- don't worry about eating honey- just make your fluids count- tea, juice, broth, popcycles :) Feel better soon!


----------



## mummy3

Milo, does sound like plug:flower:

jmiller, congrats!:hugs: I had HELLP with my first, if you ever want to talk please pm me:hugs:

Hey, how you doing now, still surviving the bedrest?

New, hopeful, hope you guys feel better:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats jmiller. What a scary experience, but I'm glad you're both okay!!


----------



## luckyme225

Congratulations Jmiller

Hopeful- Hope you feel better

I just got home from work and my body is aching. Walking up and down the hospital halls all day does not make my back happy. Only one more day to get through and I'll be off for 5 days. Pizza for dinner though so that always makes me chipper.


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- I'm sort of surviving bed rest... the nifedipine gives me panic attacks and I've had rather a rough day today with that!

How is Anja adjusting to not being the tinyest princess?


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats jmiller. So glad that you are both ok.


----------



## heyyady

Part of my tests last week say I'm severely anemic- so I start wondering why? I take my prenatals, I eat whole grains, tofu and PLENTY of green leafy veg and beets- So I start researching and guess what? The nifedapine they have me on to stall the contractions is a MAJOR iron blocker! In fact, they prescribe it to patients who have iron poisoning to flush the iron out of their system! So, now what?!? I can't be this anemic and have surgery!


----------



## lisaf

wow, thats crazy! Are they even aware of that? Are they just planning on giving you a transfusion then?


----------



## heyyady

I REALLY don't want a transfusion- I'm hoping that I can have iron shots that will override the meds- If we have to go the transfusion route, Hubby is the same blood type


----------



## heyyady

and I really don't know WTF they are thinking- they told me to take an additional supplement. from what I'm reading (On Mayo Clinic site and a medical journal site) that won't do it. Going to call on Monday and ask a lot of questions


----------



## lisaf

I've seen it happen before where docs don't fully understand the side effects of meds they prescribe (happened to my grandpa where they kept upping his dose on a medication to try and counteract some dementia.. turns out dimensia was a side effect of the medication :dohh:)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow, I'm sorry for the incompetency of those doctors, heyy. I hope it all gets sorted out for you. Maybe it's just me, but I've noticed a lot lately, over the last few years that doctors tend to care more about the money they get from writing scripts than they do about a patient's health. I honestly wish they would do more searching into side effects and contraindications before writing prescriptions.


----------



## lisaf

totally agree Brandi .. not sure if its always financially motivated.. sometimes its just that there are always new medications and they buy the hype about them and start offering them


----------



## Macmad

Hey ladies

Just thought I'd let you all know that my LO was born last Thursday 7 weeks early after my due was changed to 14th May. Story is here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...t-bp-check-up-ending-up-having-ecs-33wks.html

Many thanks to you all and wishing everyone else happy and safe deliveries! :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Mac!! Hope you and baby are doing well!!


----------



## lisaf

Congrats Mac


ok ladies, you are all starting to freak me out.. I'm not ready for my LO to be here yet but all these births is just reminding me that time is running out :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, I'm jealous of you ladies, my boobs got loads bigger in first tri, but now they are pretty much back to normal, they did that with Dylan too then after he was born they ballooned :haha:

jmiller - Huge congrats hun, your daughter is absolutly stunning, I'm sorry you are going through such a scary time, I hope you and your little girl are home soon :hugs:

Aww Heyy - thats crazy! Drink lots and lots of OJ and other stuff filled with vit C, it might help you absorb a little bit more iron.

Macmad - Huge congrats hun!!!

Wow, lots of babies coming now!

Happy mothers day ladies!!!!! I got woken up by Dylan bringing me in a card and some flowers, but he refused to give me the flowers :haha: Bless him! OH has just brought me in a tea and we are having a fry up for breakfast later :cloud9: Going to have a mooch around the car boot later and then me and Dylan are going to play in the garden while OH sorts out the shed, its full of stuff that needs to go to the tip and he needs to get the paint out, which is right at the back under all the crap :rofl: Poor bloke!

I covered Dylans curtains with another blanket last night and he slept til nearly 6am! I think he would have slept later, but his nappy leaked :dohh: Going to get a blackout blind for his room soon :)

Hope everyone has a wonderful day today x x x


----------



## 24/7

Happy Mothers Day!! :D Sam has been a super star, with lots of huge kicks this morning, and an even bigger suprise.... He can use the internet and order cards from moonpig for his lovely Mummy!! :o:D 

Off out with OH today - Have a fab day everyone!! Oh, and a can't believe we now have four little May babies!! xx


----------



## heyyady

Happy Mother's Day to all of you beautiful Mamas! 

Crazy to think we have 4 May babies now!


----------



## wild2011

morning happy mothers day ladies :flower:


----------



## Inge

Happy mothers day to all the mummys :hugs: 
omg 2 more may babies born :wacko: I go off for 2 days and that happens :haha: Glad both babies are doing ok :thumbup:
Jack turned his beloved box into a tank complete with holes to poke his toy guns through. We were all wondering why he was so into that damn box?! :haha: I suppose if it keeps him away from the xbox and ps3 its a good thing :haha: 
We watched kiddy tv for a bit which I got quite into :blush: so the wholrday went pretty fast. OH had to drop him back to his mum for mothers day last night so im all alone now :cry: Got to decide on what to make for dinner later :cloud9:
Also have been having the period pain like cramps in my lower stomach again. Got bad last night and I was so uncomfortable! I slept with my support cushion wrapper round my legs to try get some relief. I got an earl grey tea and toast in bed this morning so OH is in the good books today :thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

just had cereal but all i can think about is sausage bacon egg fresh grilled toms and mushrooms, oooooooooooooo i want i want lol. i had 4 mothers day cards, and a huge box of thorntons, but their dark ones which i dont like :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

wow 24/7 - Sam is a little genius!! Dylan and bubs hacked OH's Fb account and left me a message, we have very gifted children :)

Inge - Take it easy today hun :hugs:

Just had my fry up, it was delish!! Feeling very full and uncomfy now though.


----------



## wild2011

:grr: wiggler u could have shared some! :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

It's 2 AM and I'm exhausted- but the contractions aren't behaving again tonight and I have to stay up to time them... grrrrr


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry Wild :( :haha:

Aww Heyy :hugs: I hope they calm down so you can get some sleep :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: hey x


----------



## wild2011

off to do my ironing i didnt do yesterday :rofl: see u in a few mountains of washing later :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Happy Mother's Day ladies :)

I was woken with breakfast in bed (cereal) and gorgeous cards and handprints and stories that he'd made himself awwwww :cloud9:

I think Fidget may have also left mummy a little mothers day surprise, as I suspect my waters may have broke, and Im off to the ward now to be checked! Im really not sure, its not like when Joshua's went, its just been like having a constant tap on, but my mum said they dont always just go gush, and my MW said the same and insists they get checked, but also added he is very low down and he may just be banging against my bladder :shy: I have checked it is colourless lolol 

Hope everyone has a lovely day :)

Hey - hope you get some sleep hun and contractions start behaving themselves!!

Congratulations to the 2 new May babies hope you all doing well xxx


----------



## heyyady

OHMYGOODNESS New! Good luck love and update us when you can!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

OMG new!!!! You might be having a mothers day baby!!! Good luck hun, update when you can!!!!!! 

BT have done something to my account, I'm very confused at the moment, but not going to worry myself about it, it'll probably keep changing until they fix it next week.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ha ha awwww Joshua is loading our bags into the car, said mummy has to rest on Mothers day pmsl MW said if it is my waters i wont be home today she doesnt think so going prepared, Im sure its bladder, omg how embarrassing lol.... I hope its bladder not actually ready in my head yet lol 

Wiggler, id wait until they get your bill up before worrying hun, it'll all be ok once they get sorted!

Ok delaying myself here lol so I best go xxxxxxxx


----------



## Inge

ooh good luck new :hugs: 

Lisa - I agree. Everyone stop having may babies! :haha: Im not ready in my mind yet! It cant be april already :dohh: 
wiggler- I used to have trouble with BT. Our connection to internet and phoneline used to always go down but theyd never have anything better to say then " is it all plugged in?:dohh:" and "switch it off then on again:dohh:" We have O2 here and its great. They text us to let us know if theres going to be a connection problem so we know if it goes wrong one day. And its only £10 a month :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless, Joshua is such a sweetie!!! Good luck hun, can't wait to hear the update! :hugs:

I'm trying not to worry, its updated saying my next bill is due on 2nd May now and no new bills up. I'm a naughty girl, my calls are now up to £100 exactly. Damn phone needs to be confiscated from me :rofl:

OH and Dylan have just popped into town, then at about 1pm we are going to the car boot! Its really cloudy though, I hope it doesn't rain, I love a good car boot bargain! I'm not sure what I'm on the lookout for babywise, but hopefully I can pick up some nice bits.


----------



## heyyady

I think they're slowing down a bit- going to try to get some sleep- I have a ton of company popping in tomorrow 

Night everyone!


----------



## Wiggler

Inge - I've never had any problems with the line, only the hub (luckily they screwed up and sent me 2 so when the main hub dies/resets I have a backup :rofl:) The broadband is super fast too, so that puts me off switching supplier, I stream a LOT of TV/films and download quite a bit too as well as playing online games so fast internet is a must, and I've heard a lot of other suppliers internet isn't that great round here.

Night Heyy!! x x x


----------



## Inge

Leo is really squirming today. Dont know what to make for dinner :dohh: Im going to Aldi cos I cant be bothered to go into town so Il probably spend ages in there. Im thinking of chicken cos we have some honey but then I felt like pork chops, so was thinking maybe a pork and apple/veg bake type thing :shrug: Its annoying planning meals here cos OH always says he doesnt mind what we have :dohh: so its always up to me:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, Leo is saying happy mothers day to you, so cute! treat yourself to something yummy hun, me and OH are having chicken and veg pie with tatties and veg for dinner followed by choccy fudge cake. Delish! Not sure whats for lunch, probably ham sarnies with some fruit.


----------



## 24/7

OH WOW!! Good luck new!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hmm, all these babies being born has got me wondering how my labour will start. It was so unexpected with Dylan, my waters broke with no warning beforehand, no show, no clear out, no increased BH... nothing, he had been engaged for weeks too. I would like a little bit of warning this time, although a clear out wouldn't warn me, I've had a dodgy tummy for weeks now :haha:

Ouchies, that sore spot on my tummy is still really painful :( bubs keeps kicking it which doesn't help. I keep looking at it expecting to see a huge bruise, but theres nothing there.


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> I would like a little bit of warning this time, although a clear out wouldn't warn me, I've had a dodgy tummy for weeks now :haha:

 same here :blush: Done the vaccuming and just have to make the bed then housework is done :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, making the bed is the one thing I always put off, I just think, "oh, it'll get messy again later so it can stay messy now" So the only time it looks neat is when I change the sheets :rofl: I am soooo lazy!


----------



## wild2011

ohhhhhh new how exciting do keep us updated, xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Happy Mother's Day girls. We don't celebrate in the US until May 8th so I almost forgot it was your special day!

New, good luck!

Hey, hope the contractions stopped and you managed to get some sleep. 

Congrats Mac. Hope you and baby are well.


----------



## Inge

Havent been out yet cos keep getting the cramps again :nope: I think Il just leave it til OH gets home and he can go to the shop with me or for me. Wev still got some fish so might do that with some chips and beans later for dinner:cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

have just seen my niece on webcam, have heard nothing for a long time but they are home shes very very tiny, but otherwise a fighter and doesnt appear to have any health problems, theyve named her mirela ( albanian name) i want my baby now :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Yay!! So glad to hear she is OK, Mirela is a gorgeous name :)


----------



## BizyBee

So glad she's ok Wild. 

Inge, hope the cramps stop soon.


----------



## hopefulmama

I am very sick, my tonsils are so swollen they are nearly touching eachother and I can barely swallow. My ENT said I need to take an anti inflammatory aka ibprofen asap to help the swelling go down. You're not supposed to take them in 3rd tri due to lung development issues but then he said that's in high doses and taking it daily. If I would've known this last night I might not be in this situation. Its very difficult to eat anything so I'm living on gatorade, chicken broth, and mint tea. Sucks ass.

New- OMG good luck!


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: hopeful, get well soon!!


----------



## luckyme225

New- wow, can't believe this could be it for you!!!!! Good luck hun.

Hey- hope you got some sleep.

Hopeful- feel better, being sick is no fun.


----------



## hopefulmama

I've just gotten worse in the last few hours, now it feels all my energy has been sucked out.


----------



## mummy3

New:happydance: Any news yet? 

Happy mothers day everyone:flower:

Hopeful, get well soon:hugs:

Wild, thats great they got home,and lovely name:hugs:

Inge lol yeah kids tv is very addictive!

24/7, go anywhere nice?

I've had about an hours sleep all night again, little Eilidh seems very confused between night and day and the colic. She's getting much more alert now which is awesome:cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful :hugs: get well soon

Went for a long walk in town and got bubs some nappies and got me some maternity pads. I hurt soooo much now, going to be resting my bum for the rest of the day :haha: This Mothers Day really makes up for the shit ones I had the past 2 years, its been lovely :)


----------



## Soph22

Good luck, New!
Happy Mother's Day to all of the UK ladies!


----------



## lisaf

new - keep us posted!!! waters can definitely feel like a constant trickle!

hopeful - glad they're letting you take ibuprofen for relief.. they wouldn't let me have any of it :nope:
Keep your doctors updated.. its shocking out weak our immune systems can be! :( My friend here in town ended up in the hospital from a simple stomach bug :(


----------



## lisaf

oh and hopeful - if your throat hurts too, I found the metho-lyptus cough drops numbed my throat nicely and are definitely allowed during pregnancy.


----------



## Wiggler

Argh, I've created a monster, he won't stop demanding food :rofl: I am so impressed with how much he has eaten today and how many new foods he tried!!!:cloud9: 30 mins til dinner, can't wait although I will be surprised if my little monkey has any room left in his belly!!!!


----------



## lisaf

so glad Dylan is eating better!! Its amazing how effective your tactics have been!!!


----------



## Wiggler

I know, last time we cut out the milk he refused food for 5 days til we gave the milk back, he obviously wasn't ready, now he can't get enough of food!!! I am so proud of him!!! We haven't found a food he doesn't like the taste of yet either :)

I'm not feeling so achey now, got to rest up still though as the optician text earlier and my appointment is at 2.30pm tomorrow so need to be able to walk into town for that.


----------



## 24/7

Zzz, so tired tonight!! 

Went for a mooch at the shops, picked up a couple more baby bits, then home and packed my hospital bag, and here goes.... Nightshirt for labour, two pairs of pyjamas, two pairs of comfy clothes, knickers, socks, bra for if I use the birthing pool, two towels, two flannels, flip flops, 30 x maternity pads, 10 x breast pads, hairbrush, hair ties, shower gel, shampoo, tooth brush, tooth paste, travel hair drier. For Sam we have three vests, three sleepsuits, cardigan, blanket, muslin squares, nappies, wipes, cotton wool, milk. And to go in my handbag on the day is phone, charger, food, drink, lip balm, handcream, tissues, pen, paper, camera, video camera. Have I forgotten anything? :D xx


----------



## heyyady

No news from New, huh? I guess they kept her :)

Wild- glad to hear your niece is doing well- how tiny is she?

Wiggler- So glad to hear you've had a better mother's day :hugs:

Hopefull- I'm so sorry you're so sick! I hope there's someone there taking care of you???


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - I don't think you'll need the travel hairdryer, I don't think you would be able to use is on the postnatal ward anyways. Also you forgot spare batteries for the camera/video camera.


----------



## Wiggler

You might not need wipes for Sam either, a lot of hospitals don't let you use them :(


----------



## 24/7

They can be for me then!! :D I thought I'd take them just in case he has a yucky poo that wont come off with just cotton wool and then I'd just wash him off with a wipe, then with cotton wool after to remove any wipe residue. xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- ya I'm using those drops now. They are also help my nose stay unstuffy. As for the ibprofen, I've had very bad throat and nose issues my entire life, and when I get sick like this I've always had to take steroids to get rid of the inflammation because my nasal cavaty and actual throat swell so much I can't breathe, gets a bit tricky, since those are def out of question ENT said I have to take 400-600 mg of ibprofen and my body would respond well since I haven't taken it in months. That did help, but I'm also having stomach issues for last day. All around not feeling well. 

Heyy- no actually my husband decided to take to go to lunch cuz he has friends in town from south america. I'm a bit pissed he didn't cancel it, I'm also so lethargic that I don't have energy to care. I have like 6 liters of smart water next to me and 2 big things of gatorade. I can reach him if I need anything.


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - my best trick for clearing the nasal swelling/congestion was plain old Benadryl.. then if I needed an extra boost, I'd use some Afrin nasal spray. I could breathe perfectly clear through my nose all night.
Just a bummer that the Afrin is only supposed to be for 3 days in a row, max.


----------



## hopefulmama

I love Afrin, a little too much so i just avoid it like the plague because i end up more miserable when those 3-5 days are over and in worse condition nose wise than from when i started. I HATE when my nose is stuffy and it's so hard for me to sit there in agony knowing its one pump away from clear nose... haha i sound like a crazy person but it's true!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I totally understand... I was able to restrain myself because I knew the more I used it, the more miserable I would be when it was done... so I dragged it out and used it very sparingly.


----------



## hopefulmama

So i am pretty amped about the premiere tonight of the new show on showtime called "The Borgias" 
I love period piece shows, i was pissed when they ended the tudors, i like pillars of the earth on starz but don't love it.. hoping i will love this show...


----------



## Wiggler

Just had the biggest dinner ever! No room left for choccy fudge cake now, going to have some later :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Its pretty pathetic that i am super sick and i am still craving some cake or pie.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun :hugs: It's not pathetic, when I'm ill I always want something sugary, it helps boost your energy levels a little bit.


----------



## hopefulmama

I also think i forgot to mention, i woke up with a few stretch marks very low under my belly button, and a couple on my side. Just waiting for them to get worse now.


----------



## Wiggler

OK ladies, I need some advice. the sore area on my bump is worse now, it hurts when my clothes rub it, when baby moves against it, if I move the wrong way, when Dylan tries to cuddle me. I know its probably just from where bubs has given me a good pounding in that area in the past few days but its bringing tears to my eyes now when bubs kicks it/moves against it and I can't even give my little guy a proper cuddle :(

Is there anything I can do to make it feel better? :(


----------



## 24/7

I have sore bits of bump on and off, and can only suggest paracetamol and a very light massage from OH. :hugs: xx


----------



## heyyady

where on your bump is it?


----------



## Wiggler

Tried paracetamol, didn't work :(

Its about 2 inches above my belly button and to the left.


----------



## heyyady

Lotion and light massage in small circles- and then a warm (NOT HOT) hot water bottle or heat pack- I have a spot like thatabout an inch to the right of my belly button- it sucks!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks, I just hope it goes soon, I never had anything like this with Dylan and I want to give him proper cuddles, not off to one side cuddles :(
Bubs will be worth it though :)

Aww, its already 8.30pm, I don't want today to end, its been perfect even with the soreness and achyness! Nice walk in town, lots of yummy food, games with Dylan, quality time with OH and not lifting a finger all day!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry guys, Im home with fidget snug inside still! lol

They werent sure if the fluid was my waters or not. They put me on the monitor first and I am having contractions, they asked if they hurt and I said they felt like the BH I'd been having for days and she said they were quite intense BH, but they werent labour contractions so she left it be. Then they examined me, and couldnt decide what the fluid was. (I thought they just dunked it that stuff and if it went black it was waters??) Anyways they took swobs and poked around (also took the swobs for the re tests i was due to have on Wednesday so I dont need to have them!) They monitored me for 4 hours I wasnt allowed off the bed, not even for the toilet! The pad was damp again, but not wet, and they re-examined me and still couldnt decide. They think it is cervical fluid and my body preparing for fidget. They were going to keep me in and monitor it over night, but in the end decide to do one more examination and send me home. They are happy its not infection but if it carries on or gets worse Im to go back. To top it all i started getting some really bad contraction type pains after the 2nd examination, they gave me some oral pain relief and told me it'll settle down by tomorrow its just from the prodding and poking, If it doesnt settle Im to go back. Im not very comfortable tonight and the pains are pretty regular but far enough apart that Im not worried. im having lots of tightenings and BH, and then every 70-80 minutes or so some serious omg contractions... so fingers crossed they stop over night. So not really any of the wiser, and the MW who discharged me (she took over half way through) said 10 days.... she recons thats when he'll be here so if she is right I have some time on my hands still lol

There was a lady in the bed next to me 39wks+ and going home with no signs of labour starting..... she was carrying twin girls!!! 

Hopeful hope you feel better hun, if you suffer so regular wouldnt a tonsillectomy be better for you??? 

hey hope you have managed some sleep hun!!

I need to get some food now and get Joshua out of the bath and in bed, he has school tomorrow. this is a very late night lol


----------



## Wiggler

What an eventful day new! I hope your contractions settle down so you can have a few days rest before your little guy makes an appearance. Not long til he is here!!! :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Glad you are home safely new, hopefully baby stays cooking for a bit longer yet then. :hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I hope they settle down too, must say they not very nice :( I forgot about this bit of pregnancy. Im going to try and get some sleep soon, pain relief makes me super sleepy so will give Joshua enough timew to settle then try sleep through it and hopefully wake up pain free. So glad I dont need to go back on Wednesday think that would have pushed me over the edge lol.... least pain knowing a baby is the end result is almost bareable lol.. pain knowing its going to go is just unfair lol


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: new,sounds like a long day! 10 days? not long now!:happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Feet up new and take it easy. :hugs: I can't believe how close we all are now!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww :hugs: Hopefully aa good sleep should help. Your little fidgets not too good with Mothers Day pressies is he? You'll have to get Joshua to teach him that giving mummy pain isn't the best pressie :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

i know scary huh!! Im not sure Im actually ready if im honest. I could do with starting 2nd tri again, so Im ache and pain free, but have time to get my head round things xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Yes please to a visit back to second tri, its feeling scary real now!! xx


----------



## lisaf

ooh, I'd like to sign up for a do-over of the 2nd tri too! :haha:
(though that would put me at heavily pregnant during the hottest part of the summer, lol hmmm)


----------



## Wiggler

Oh yuck, I would hate to be heavily pregnant over summer, I'm too hot as it is now :haha:

Just had a slice of choccy fudge cake, it was delish! Mmmm :)


----------



## meow951

Can't believe 2 more babies have been born!

new- Glad bubs is still inside lol

I ended up in the maternity unit last night! I have got very swollen legs and feets so they're keeping an eye out in case its pre eclampsia. No protein in my urine though. My blood pressure was in the normal range but higher than usual for me. They monitored bubs for 20 minutes and his heart rate was fine and he's moving around.

I am slightly concerned as my fundal height was spot on at each appointment. Then at my 34+6 appointment it was 33cm and yesterday it was still 33cm so no change. She also said bubs was very low down and engaging. I'm seeing my normal midwife on wednesday so going to ask about the fundal height thing and see what she says. Been getting period pains and tightenings on and off but nothing regular so prob just normal pregnancy pains.

I think it's time i packed my hospital bag..........


----------



## Wiggler

Meow - Glad you're OK! don't forget fundal height is most accurate when its the same person doing it each time :hugs: take it easy hun! 

:cry: baby keeps kicking the sore spot. Little meanie!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think its time you packed them too meow!!! Glad you're home and everything looking ok! I think the FH differs a lot from who ever does the measurement. I still measure between 2-5 weeks ahead with the MWs and spot on with the consultants, and small with one MW! Hope the pains settle down hun, i totally sympathising with you, Im sooo hurting tonight :( The period cramps are so intense :( Just taken pain killers so once they kick in I hope to sleep it off. :hugs: hun hope you feel comfy soon xxx


----------



## molly85

Hey girls just saw 2 more babies. this is getting scary now. New Knees together or your going to be staying in when bubs comes out.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## MilosMommy7

lately my stomach feels hard all the time. so i cant tell if i ever have BH(or real contractions). 
but as i'm sitting here i've been feeling very faint AF-like cramps on my lower belly every 5 mins or so. 
milo is still awake so i cant really lay down and rest to see if they'll stop or not.


----------



## Wiggler

:huh: BT fixed my bill earlier than they promised... I'm shocked. The damage isn't as bad as I thought, I was only £12 out on my estimate! :happydance: Just got to get onto the webchat and 9am and get my compensation sorted then hopefully I won't have any more hassle! :happydance::thumbup: 

Getting my new glasses today!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MilosMommy7

that's good to hear! :) always feels nice when something works itself out.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm just glad that now I know how much it is i can budget the rest of the money we get until my EDD to get the last few bits we need for the baby!! 

How are you feeling now hun? Have the cramps calmed down? x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

i still havent bought the double stroller :/ i figure it could wait. we dont need it right away anyways.

ehh, they're still here and there. but i should be heading up to bed soon! hopefully they calm down after going to sleep. i'll be soooo sleepy tomorrow. gotta be up in 7hrs and i'm still not even in bed yet! milo is gonna hate me when i try waking him up to get him ready. lol


----------



## Wiggler

Just done the budgeting with OH, and we should have everything we need within 2 weeks!! :happydance:

Sleep well hun! x x x


----------



## heyyady

Milos- chug a couple glasses of water and try to get some sleep - Hope they calm down for you :hug:

Wiggler- Yeah for getting your bill figured out! How much compensation did they end up giving you?

I had visitors today- one of my best friends is staying with me, my sister from So. Cal came over, and a girl friend from high school that I haven't seen in 20 years! We had such a good time- but by the time my sister and friend left I was EXHAUSTED and my bump was hrting soooooo much from laughing! All Worth It! :)


----------



## 24/7

Fab news about the bill, and fab news re baby bits!! :D How is Dylan today?

I had my second good night sleep in a row, only having to get up twice, yippee!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy, don't know about the compensation yet, getting onto the webchat in 5 mins when it opens!! :) glad you had a great time with your friends and sister hun, catching up with old friends is great.

24/7 - Dylan is in a great mood today, and has a very healthy appetite still. he got up at 5am which I'm not too pleased about and has been eating pretty much since then :rofl: YAY for having a great nights sleep! I hope you get many more before Sam comes. 

I'm quite lucky with sleep, I normally sleep through, but I wake up with my bladder so full it really hurts and the dash to the loo is never a fun one for my pelvis :rofl:

The sore spot on my bump isn't too bad today, just going to take it easy still though cos I don't want it flaring up again.


----------



## Wiggler

BT can stick their "friendly" service up their fucking arses. £5 goodwill gesture. Arseholes! The tosspot who promised me compensation didn't put anything onto my account saying so and the person who just rang me was so bloody rude! They offered me extra time to pay (which I declined, it doesn't matter when I pay it) and took a whole fiver off my bill as a goodwill gesture, even though they don't give compensation when your bill is late. GRRRRR

ETA - calmed down a bit now, I just don't like being lied to constantly by them and that woman talking down to me on the phone annoyed me. Having a nice slice of choccy fudge cake to cheer myself up :)


----------



## heyyady

Oh that's so aggravating! I'm so sorry!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, the main thing is I know how much it is, when its due and can now budget the money around it. I also know not to believe a word them lying buggers say anymore. 

Bubs is being a little fidget today :haha: Little rascal :)


----------



## wild2011

heyyady said:


> No news from New, huh? I guess they kept her :)
> 
> Wild- glad to hear your niece is doing well- how tiny is she?
> 
> Wiggler- So glad to hear you've had a better mother's day :hugs:
> 
> Hopefull- I'm so sorry you're so sick! I hope there's someone there taking care of you???

1lb 9oz, i dread to think what she was at birth tho :baby:


----------



## wild2011

new_to_ttc said:


> Sorry guys, Im home with fidget snug inside still! lol
> 
> They werent sure if the fluid was my waters or not. They put me on the monitor first and I am having contractions, they asked if they hurt and I said they felt like the BH I'd been having for days and she said they were quite intense BH, but they werent labour contractions so she left it be. Then they examined me, and couldnt decide what the fluid was. (I thought they just dunked it that stuff and if it went black it was waters??) Anyways they took swobs and poked around (also took the swobs for the re tests i was due to have on Wednesday so I dont need to have them!) They monitored me for 4 hours I wasnt allowed off the bed, not even for the toilet! The pad was damp again, but not wet, and they re-examined me and still couldnt decide. They think it is cervical fluid and my body preparing for fidget. They were going to keep me in and monitor it over night, but in the end decide to do one more examination and send me home. They are happy its not infection but if it carries on or gets worse Im to go back. To top it all i started getting some really bad contraction type pains after the 2nd examination, they gave me some oral pain relief and told me it'll settle down by tomorrow its just from the prodding and poking, If it doesnt settle Im to go back. Im not very comfortable tonight and the pains are pretty regular but far enough apart that Im not worried. im having lots of tightenings and BH, and then every 70-80 minutes or so some serious omg contractions... so fingers crossed they stop over night. So not really any of the wiser, and the MW who discharged me (she took over half way through) said 10 days.... she recons thats when he'll be here so if she is right I have some time on my hands still lol
> 
> There was a lady in the bed next to me 39wks+ and going home with no signs of labour starting..... she was carrying twin girls!!!
> 
> Hopeful hope you feel better hun, if you suffer so regular wouldnt a tonsillectomy be better for you???
> 
> hey hope you have managed some sleep hun!!
> 
> I need to get some food now and get Joshua out of the bath and in bed, he has school tomorrow. this is a very late night lol

wat an eventful day hun :flower:

it's not accurate with the thing going black it can be wrong, and if its hind water leaking the stick wont be used etc, i know alot of places dont rely on it :dohh:

get ur feet up mrs! x


----------



## wild2011

ive got loads to do but cant be arsed :rofl: sienna is not helping she keeps emptying cupboards and making mess :grr:


----------



## heyyady

wow- and they let her go home at a pound and a half??? 

I "napped" from 7:30-10PM and now sleep is nowhere in sight:dohh:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww congrats on the new babies ladies :)
New - Hope you're ok after your hospital visit & things are settling down,
hope u feel better soon Hopeful
R i can't keep up i read it all then forget :)

What u explain about that pain Wiggler i don't suppose there's stretch marks on that painful patch?
I have a painful patch it's where i had my belly button pierced & it's so stretched it's just like scar tissue , so think if i knock it or where anything on it it kills i can also feel little fingers through it lol!

I had something wierd happen it's happened twice almost like i had a really bad braxton hicks, & then the baby was moving so strongly almost aggresively my tummy went to such wierd shapes it freaked my dh out & i was in serious pain with it, then she started with what felt like she was trying to push her head out but obv i'm not ready or dilated & it was just so much pressure i didn't know what to think? Anybody had that before?? x


----------



## wild2011

hey i know seriously odd, theyd never allow it here. :shrug:


----------



## heyyady

Yes- baby A does that to me- but I am dilating, so it's a little scary- She sometimes licks up my contractions with that BS too, little stinker!


----------



## Wiggler

Wud - no stretchies in that area, its one of the few bits of skin I have that isn't stripy :rofl:

3 hours til the opticians, its actually quite sad how excited I am about it ::haha: 

I'm really looking forward to tomorrow, my mum is coming up and we are mooching around town, then going to Tesco's then she is having Dylan for a few nights so me and OH can get on with the painting. I am so excited! Its a good thing too that she is having Dylan, cos after all this walking round town yesterday, today and tomorrow my pelvis may just give up on me :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's my TMI post of the day.

Zoe has her EEG this morning so I set the alarm early to get her up. I ended up resetting it three times. Finally, at 6:00am, I got up to go to the washroom. When I got up after wiping, I felt a little trickle down my leg. Not thinking anything of it, I wiped up the..ahem. As I stood up, I felt something slide and dangle out of me and when I got it, it was thick, large, pale yellow and streaked pink and red!

So I immediately jumped hubby, of course, and I remembered to orgasm as well. I'm now having consistent braxton hicks and have been feeling crampy along with them. Here's hoping something gets going, and if something is going, at least I'll already be at the hospital!


----------



## new_to_ttc

sorry brandi your post made me laugh lol ... Hope it works! Hope Zoes tests go ok too xxxx

wiggler glad the bill is sorted, sorry there was no compensation though. Enjoy the optitians lol

Wild so glad your neice is doing well, but wow home early or what!!!

Wud I think thats baby moving down hun, fidget does something similar. I noticed he doesnt kick anymore just makes these big movements with weird shapes.

24 hows your tummy hun?

Heyy, hope you're managing some sleep... sounds like you had a fun day yesterday :)

I hurt, everywhere lol head cold and Bh and period cramps and a sore lady area.. soooooo not good! I didnt sleep at all, every movement hurt :( Im just waiting for 1pm so I can take more pain relief, then will put my head back down on the sofa. i think i could handle the lady pain, or the head cold separately, but Im not doing well having them together. Top it off my back is playing up again. Nesting didnt happen lol I just been slumped on sofa all day lol


----------



## heyyady

New- thanks for the thought! Unfortunately I'm still awake and it's 4:40 in the morning...
Take it easy- "BH" sore lady bits and backaches are all labor bits, remember? ;)

Brandi- Go girl! And tell your hubby to put on his cowboy boots, he has one job and one job only in the next few days!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww hun, wont be for much longer hun. Them little ladies are totally worth it xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Yay Brandi, hopefully it won't be long now!!!!

Aww new :hugs: Lots of rest and chicken soup i think hun :hugs:

Just finished the last huge portion of the choccy fudge cake, bleh, I'm not feeling too great now, I don't think I should have put 1/4 of a can of squirty cream on it :rofl: I am such a piggy! Only 31ish days of disgusting face-stuffing left :( I'm going to miss eating like this, the thought of fitting into a gorgeous pair of size 10 jeans which make my arse look amazing though really will make the sensible eating worthwhile though.


----------



## wild2011

can i just say once ur plug goes and if it is streaked pink/red...u should never have sex its the worst thign u can do, once the plug goes with the streak theres nothing protecting baby, thats the only time ive been advised to never have sex during pregnancy so be careful! xx


----------



## 24/7

Sam bump has dropped lots over the last couple of days, and lots of pains on and off, so its sounds like lots of us are heading in the right direction, eek!! :D Been for a walk and now for a rest, zzz.... xx


----------



## hopefulmama

So I recovered very fast. My throat is much better and I can swallow again, soo thrilled.


----------



## MilosMommy7

hopeful - good to hear you're feeling better already. my OH's sore throat was only for a day and then he had a runny nose and sneeze. i hope he doesnt give it to me next!



well milo got a whole 6 hrs of sleep last night. which means i probably only got about 4.5hrs! once i layed down my stomach was still crampy and i couldnt fall asleep. eventually i drifted off. but now he's up and watching Disney. i have an appt in 2 hrs. so atleast i didnt have to fight with him to wake him up and get ready.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I feel so rough, cant get to sleep but Im totally groggy urghhh I think the tightenings are easing off, more like the BH Im used to rather than oowwww, still got the period type cramping though and a sick head lol cant wait to get my healthy immune system back lol


----------



## meow951

When i saw the midwife she said "oh he's very low down" and has written 0-1/5 under the heading = /5th of head palpable

does that mean he's starting to engage or fully engaged lol I don't understand!


----------



## Wiggler

So the opticians was fun, the good news is my eyesight has barely changed. The bad news is that I'm not entitled to free NHS glasses cos if that and where my glasses are so old and crap thats whats causing the blurriness that I've had for the past year.

OH just promised me 2 new pairs from Glasses Direct though, YIPPEE!!!!! Getting them at the end of the month!!


----------



## Inge

went to town today after I slept in til about 10am :blush: I was exhausted :haha: OH was worried about where to park so I didnt have to walk far (aww) thought it was so sweet of him:cloud9: Had a roast turkey dinner in Tesco cafe and it was great only £10 for a meal for 2 and we shared a large drink. But I went to the loo and OH had finished his meal already and I hadnt started :growlmad:
Just had another bath cos my poor girl bits feel so sore :cry: just want to sit in some ice :haha: Got 700+ sensitive baby wipes for £9 in tesco and ss keeps eyeing up my "comfy new pillow" my pregnancy support pillow :haha: we were all snuggled up watching back to the future 2 last night and he kept pinching it :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

I'm exhausted this morning but crappy pregnancy sleep mixed with work will do that to you. Off for 5 days though so woohoo. Yesterday at work I felt like something was sticking into my vag so everyone was freaking out and made me check that there wasn't a baby coming out. I knew there was no way because I wasn't contracting but I checked because it was freaky and to keep them from wheeling my upstairs to labor and delivery. So I went a bit in and totally felt the head. Kind of freaky to be honest but pretty neat. Makes me not want to have sex though. I think he's moved up a bit today because I don't feel like something is completely closing my vagina today, only partly pushing in. I figure he will probably bob in and out since this is my second. 

Sorry everyone has been feeling so miserable, the joys of the last few weeks of pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

new :hugs:

ive got bh's pressure galore & have phoned dh to come home early, i dont usually request him home early so not sure why but i feel odd.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I NEED a holiday! Can I fly? Easter break soon I think I need to seriously book somewhere, just me and Joshua and shut the world away for a bit! Right now a caravan in Rhyl (40 minutes away lol) would surfice! 

hopeful glad you are feeling better!

meow not sure hun, i always thought it was 5/5th for fully engaged, but my friend insisted this week that it counts the other way so 0/5th would be fully engaged, but I honestly have no idea. 

wiggler sorry you havent got new glasses... it doesnt make sense if your last appt was more than 2 years ago why havent you been allowed new lenses, especially of they are saying the lenses on the old glasses are the reason for your blurred vision, what are you supposed to use?

Inge how cute! Did he managed to get your pillow? 

Lucky glad you have some days off :) How on earth did you manage to check yourself so high to feel his head lol... I keep looking at my hands thinking I must have totally short arms no way would they go in and up high enough to check anything pmsl least I dont think they would lol

I realised today, this is my first offical day of MAT leave :) All my annual leave ended this weekend! This means Im now officially on the run up to having a baby, not that I was in any doubt like lol 

I best go get Joshua out of the bath or he be late for karate. He came home from school with more paint on him than I think found its way to the paper pmsl I could do without karate tonight mind, if I look half as rough as I feel then its not going to be a good look for me lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks Wild hun. Its all come to a head tonight, fudging frinking school. Pain + aches + up their own ass teachers = hormonal meltdown!! 

Hope DH hurries home and you're ok! Take it easy hun xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

OK, I officially love the man at Vision Express, as I have said before my glasses are in shit condition, they give me sores on my nose, the lens falls out, the metal coating is coming off and turns my skin green, well after I left the opticians he went through all the NHS documents and rang up the NHS and found a way I can get glasses, if my current ones are deemed unwearable then the NHS will replace them, so he called me back in, I rushed back to the opticians and picked out some glasses and will have them by monday next week! :happydance: Bless him for going to all that trouble, what a sweetie! 

Having a major SPD flare up now, but I don't mind, that one act of kindness has put me in such a great mood :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Nice one wiggler! i did think it was odd, especially as it was your glasses causing the problems! 

Right.. child from bath lol


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler glad new glasses sorted, i dont think id be able to feel bubs head either rofl


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, I think the NHS rules have changed, my eyesight hasn't got too much worse in the past 5 years and I always got new glasses even if my old ones were in great condition, I think they changed things to save money. On the very slow walk back from town OH said I can still get the glasses I picked from Glasses Direct too as I need a backup pair and I need sunglasses too as I'm not having my glasses tinted and bright light gives me headaches. 

These will be my new sunglasses:
https://assets.glassesdirectdata.co.uk/products/355x185/gaia-black-angle-greytint.jpg

And these will be my new glasses:
https://assets.glassesdirectdata.co.uk/products/355x185/daiquiri-wings-purple-angle.jpg

The glasses I'm getting from Vision Express are basic black plastic ones, they are quite nice :)


----------



## hopefulmama

New- I never had my tonsils out because when i was a kid i was afraid to have surgery and they don;t remove them when you're older. I don't have it badly since i have gotten older, it's just when i do it sucks. I'd say it happens about once a year.


----------



## meow951

new- I'm thinking that 0/5 or 1/5 means very engaged as every other time he's been free and they've put free. So if he was 0/5 as in not engaged they would have just written free again.

Can't wait to see my midwife on Wednesday. Got lots of questions for her! Get things clear lol Wish they told me in the birth centre, would have saved a lot of worrying!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Grrr..I'm still freaking pregnant. I swear, for each day this child stays in from April 6th on will be one year less of allowance for this child. GET OUT!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Brandi! I'm sure she will come soon. :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's why I like our engagement scale. -3 is just engaging, -2 is still engaging, -1 is engaged, 0 is fully engaged. 1 and 2 are labour stages, and 3 is crowning. So easy to understand. If your measurement is -4 or above, your baby's still a floater.

As of April 1, I was 1cm dilated and baby was -5. Little bugger...


----------



## meow951

brandi- It would make it much easier if everyone used the same system! Apparently some midwifes say 1/5 is very engaged while other say thats just starting to engage. So confusing!

I'm sure she'll make an appearance soon. Can't belive how close we are to our due dates.


----------



## 24/7

Zzz, tired tonight!! Picked up our baby bath and foam support today in the boots 3 for 2, and got a free outfit!! :D 

Hope all is well for all. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

my MW just wrote engaged on my notes lol so cant even compare, verbally i got, yikes he's low, and written ceph engaged so no idea lol

My headache is fast becoming unbearable :( think right now Id opt for labour pains over this grrrrrrr

Nice one 24 :) I forgot to go look at that, will do it when Im feeling a little better xx


----------



## lisaf

ugh, I've been whining lately about how sore I am from sleeping... like everything is all loose and shifts out of place when I lie in one position too long so it hurts like heck when I roll over or get up and everything shifts around again.

Well just now I was reaching for the trashcan to the side of my chair and had a horrible shooting pain and through my hip (outside, not inner area where the pelvis is). I had to shift slowly back to a normal position. 
I'm SO ready to be done with work!!! :( Just let me sit at home and paint. If I hurt myself, I can just go lie down or sit in the recliner, I don't have to grin and bear it through the rest of the day, you know?


----------



## luckyme225

I feel bad that everyone seems to be feeling poorly. I can't say that I've had it too bad other than the usual aches and pains. Being high risk for IUGR doesn't seem to freak me out too much because same fears with my other son but he was just SGA so I feel like this baby is probably just taking after his older brother. I hope everyone starts feeling better soon, we're almost to the end.


----------



## heyyady

as I can barely reach around this bump to wipe myself, there's NO WAY I could check her head! And asking hubby is a no go as he has meat hooks for hands and I'm swollen and sore as hell! :rofl:

hopeful- they take tonsils out on adults here in Ca... I'd look into that one.

New- hope you get some sleep/relief soon

Wiggler- Yeah for glasses! that was really nice of the guy!

Brandi- :rofl: on allowance! my girls are already in trouble for making me miss Prince- TWICE! :lol:


----------



## heyyady

Ps= there is a chart on here that explains the stations- Of course, as mentioned, there's a difference between here and there...

https://www.whattoexpect.com/forums/may-2010-babies/topic/head-engagement


----------



## luckyme225

Reaching around my bump isn't too bad but I can't see anything. Shaving is quite the task these days.


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey- once a year to have it, not that bad, regardless i'd still have throat issues because mine always start in nose, and then the post nasal drip goes to throat. I'd really rather not have surgery on my throat in my late 20's or at all haha


----------



## heyyady

My girlfriend that has been up from So Cal has decided to stay a few extra days and help get things in order, etc :happydance:


----------



## heyyady

31+4


----------



## MilosMommy7

heyy - looking great! :thumbup:

today at my BPP i got a good view of her face and i officially know that she's gonna look like milo! lol. which i guess i'm happy with since he's so freakign cute :D lmao


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://i55.tinypic.com/9uoqy0.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bumps ladies!!!

My poor pelvis feels like I have been kicked by a horse today, I'm meant to be going for a walk round town and a walk round Tesco's with my mum today but I think we will skip town and just go straight to Tesco's. Its a shame though, I have lived in this city for 4 years and me and my mum have never mooched around town together, gotta take it easy though, I still have the MW tomorrow, might be picking up my glasses this week then going to browse the shops on Saturday with my friend. I haven't been this busy in months :haha:

We are starting the painting today!! Dylan is only away for 2 nights and OH is back at work tomorrow so its going to be a major rush job :haha:


----------



## heyyady

Milos- gorgeous bump!

Wiggler- take it easy hon, we're all getting close and shouldn't over do it!


----------



## meow951

Sorry to be a moaner ladies but i feel like crap.

I kept waking up last night with stomach pains. Keep feeling like i need to poo (TMI) and then eventually going after going and keeping sitting on the toilet. Feeling sick and generally crap. Plus i've got really bad ligament pain in the bottom of my stomach.

I brought this on myself by saying i felt really healthy and better than when i'm not pregnant :haha:

Anyone doing anything fun today? It's horrible weather here so prob just sitting on the sofa for me and keeping my puffy legs up lol


----------



## 24/7

Yuck, been feeling sick all night and stomach doesnt feel happy.... :( I feel like the end is getting nearer now, I'm just feeling very off now, whereas before like you meow I felt better than ever!!

Hope your pain eases up wiggler!!

Fab bump milos!! xx


----------



## heyyady

Meow- Pay attention to those ligament pulls- it may not be what you think! :)

3. Loose Stools
Loose stools are caused by the release of prostaglandins in early which causes cervical effacement, softening, etc. Prostaglandins also can cause soft stools or diarrhea. Time until labor? Usually only a matter of a day or hours
https://pregnancy.about.com/od/laborbirth/tp/topsignsoflabor.htm

I think we're jsut all getting to that perfectly miserable point :( I hope you ladies feel better! I have another NST today- which just puts more stress on me, ironically enough :lol:


----------



## 24/7

Oh how I would love my dodgy tummy to be the start of labour, but no pains or anything. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies!

:hugs: all round, think we all need them :hugs:

I didnt sleep well. I saw all the hours until 3.55am, then I took more pain relief, and managed to sleep until 6am. The pains/cramps seem to be easing off a little. It all feels like BH now, bit more intense than they were but to be expected Im further along. The cramps are coming and going in waves, stilling feeling 2 maybe 3 full on contractions (1-10 Id say a 4 pain wise) between each dose of pain killers. Ive also starting having shooting pains up my lady area, this is new, not had this until last night, and its not nice at all. Only lasts less than a minute but its really owwchie! Oh and still have my damm head cold to add to the mix lol

Great bumps milos and heyy!! 

24 and meow hope you feel more comfortable soon, meow they do sound like early symptoms of little baby saying hello so be careful, dont go too far and keep your notes with you! 

Heyy hope your NST goes ok today, take it easy while you out and about! Have you managed much sleep?

Wiggler, enjoy your time with your mum. I had a totally weird dream about you last night ha ha ha (dont ask!! lol). Take it easy painting, and no stretching xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww big hugs to everyone who is feeling crap today :hugs: :hugs:

I had a good cry on the phone to my mum earlier, I am soooo stressed about money, I know we will be fine, but things haven't been this tight in a while so I'm just panicking. My mum said my bro doesn't want to come up to see me today in case my waters break in Tesco :rofl: I hope that doesn't happen, I am NOT ready for this baby yet.

Baby keeps going really really low then popping back up, I am not amused, I want baby to stay nice and high for at least 2 more weeks, when we will have everything. Hehe as soon as we have everything we need I am more than happy for this bubs to come, but knowing my luck he/she will come before we are ready or he/she will stay in there and make me go overdue :dohh:


----------



## heyyady

I just want to hang on for 9 more days and get to 33 weeks- anything we don't have yet, we can get later- but I keep haveing regular and consistent contractions, which is why the NSTs freak me out, I keep worrying they're going to no let me come home and admit me for good!

Wiggler, I hear you on the money part- due to hubby's ticket and the price of gas going way up (he commutes), we're broke as S**t this month- and then he has court again on the 14th because he's being sued for not paying another bill- If he misses our daughters' births because he's in court, can you say FURIOUS! :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

aww hun :hugs: you don't need that kind of stress at the moment, fingers crossed your little girls don't come on the 14th!

Money worries are awful, I just need some more nappies, pads and moses basket bedding and a few bits for my hospital bag then anything else we don't have can be bought after bubs comes. Hospital bag *should* be done today as well as more nappies, pads and bedding are being bought next week so we should be fine, but I really hate how tight things are. I've been very good with the shopping list though, going to be having lots of homemade yummy food this week :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I hope the girls stay in for 9 days hun!! Are the contractions getting any stronger or closer?

I hear the financial stuff, where there is a will there is always a way but its never easy huh The weekend of the wedding cost me almost £300!!! I didnt think for a minute it'd cost me that proper left a hole in my money for the month, role on payday huh! lol Least Im not going home for a few weeks now, just the petrol costs alone is £100!!


----------



## heyyady

Contractions are stronger- and sleep is elusive :(


----------



## Inge

heyyady - hope your feeling a bit better.
Urgh last night was terrible :growlmad: I was having constant period crmaps in my lower tummy til about 930am and had MW at 940am. I coulnt sleep and only slept when I was so exhausted I couldnt keep awake anymore. I went downstairs got a drink and banana, didnt help at all :nope: took 2 paracetemol, didnt work either :nope: was so close to phoning MW :cry: I kept waking OH up almost in tears cos I was so tired and crampy and I couldnt get comfortable. 
MW went ok, measured 35cm and babys heartrate is good and my BP is great still. Theres a little protien in my urine so theyre sending it off and Il get results on Friday. That happened last time and they thought there was a UTI but it came back clear :shrug: Leo is putting so much pressure on my pelvis now and last night I kept going to the loo cos it felt like I really needed to poop bad but couldnt (think its just the pressure of baby) Im getting tired of being pregnant now and just want thim here so I can go back to being healthy! :haha: 
Im tired of waddling round holding my bump up and struggling to sleep or get comfy :nope:
OK... moan over :haha:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hey ladies eeeeeeee everyone one sounds in pain & miserable :(
I really try my best not to get fed up at this stage cos i always go overdue that's the hard party i find :( Especially when they won't even give u a sweep till you're 7 days overdue or begin the induction till 12 days over :(
Oh well she might surprise me but i'm doubtful!

I'm a bit scared to be 37 weeks next week full term eeek suppose that's when the countdown really begins ey :)

Chin up ladies not too much longer to go x


----------



## hopefulmama

I've actually been feeling good the last 2 days, besides not sleeping well and usual distain for being pregnant.. but no real aches or pains... I have a month till i am full term and i feel right now my body is stretched to its limit and i am the size of a house, i don't know how i can handle getting much bigger or how my body will handle much more. I really don't want to go past 37 weeks. Sooner this is over, the better.


----------



## Wiggler

My mum and Dylan just left, we had a great time at Tesco, my mum kept telling me off for picking stuff up saying she didn't want me to go into labour in the shop :rofl: I got loads of fresh fruit and seasonal veg so looking forward to some yummy fruit salad and a nice portion of stew :) Also got some cheapie jammies, nighty and a huge towel :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Watching this thing on news about new survey... asking " What would you give up for the perfect body and not having to work for it?" 

What would you guys give up for it?


----------



## Inge

hopefulmama said:


> Watching this thing on news about new survey... asking " What would you give up for the perfect body and not having to work for it?"
> 
> What would you guys give up for it?

no idea.... id probably rather work hard for the body because then id feel proud to have achieved it myself :thumbup:
Now I have two leaking boobs :blush::haha: OH is calling me a cow cos all I complain about is leakages :haha: Last night I had the biggest wet patch on my shirt (well OH's shirt):dohh: Its still clear and sticky though. Will it not turn to a more milk consistency til after the birth or could it be sooner as im starting already?


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh thats a hard one, I'm not sure there is anything I would want to give up for the rest of my life.


----------



## 24/7

Hmm.... I dont know really?! TBH, I was happy with my body before, and am feeling very fortunate with my pregnancy body now, and as long as it goes back half way normal I'll be happy again. xx


----------



## 24/7

So glad I'm not leaking Inge!! :p ENJOY!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no Inge, leaking after bubs is bad enough, but before? I would hate that!! Get revenge on your OH and squirt your booby juice in his tea :rofl:


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> So glad I'm not leaking Inge!! :p ENJOY!! :D xx

Its a good job I stocked up on breast pads just in case :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I have 100, and have packed 10 to take to the hospital.... Do the last many hours once you are wearing them? xx


----------



## wild2011

if ur not breat feeding then a fair while, but once uve had bubs nomming on them they can fill quite quickly, but everyones different. im soaked thru i look ive entered a wet t shirt competition


----------



## 24/7

From this at 9 weeks, to this at 35 weeks.... :wacko::haha: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Awww, your bump is sooo cute!!!


----------



## 24/7

It's certainly grown alot!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## hopefulmama

wow 24 you were sooo very skinny before.... your bump is very cute


----------



## wild2011

now 24 wen u put it like that, thats some serious growth :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

ladies.... WARNING!!!!! Do not attempt the 'nesting phase' omfg.... lol I thought I had done a good job and OH would be impressed with my start... noooooooooooo he came in and just removed everything and turning my living room a shell then slowly put it all back together pmsl I am knackered! Plus I had done the kitchen, now its upside down again arghhhh lol (although was warned to start at the front of the house and move back but!!) lol It does look great though pmsl You should have seen the wires I had tacked in everywhere with no purpose at all pmsl oops! I am definitely achey now lol dreading the rest of the house, i see now my tidying and his tidying are worlds apart pmsl

What would I give up for the perfect body?? What is the perfect body?? Even if I had one I'd moan something needed changing lol I guess I'd give up bad calories and saturated fats and achieve the best body I can in time :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Great bump 24! Wish I had an early photo of me in August/september... you can see how much I have shrank ha ha


----------



## 24/7

For me I have a HUGE bump, the MW's just don't realise it!! :p 

Well done new, I'm tired just thinking about all your work!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i can see a bit we missed on the skirting board lol... Im just not sure I can actually get back down to the floor to do it pmsl I dont think the house was this clean and organised when I moved in even rofpmsl.... he even shipped the TV out the room, nothing was safe lol


----------



## 24/7

He sounds like my kind of tidier/cleaner!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

new tut tut put the nesting instinct back in the box :rofl: im getting that way slowly, have paint bought ready for easter half term and im painting bubs room, girls room, finishing by porch, possibly giving kitching a lick of paint and re-gloss and the hall/stairs with dh help, ive already done all the pulling furniture around and deep cleaning phase lol lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

my mum said that lol She said he is very welcome addition to her family lol Ive a lot to learn pmsl


----------



## wild2011

24- show them those pics im sure theyde shurrup fast lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild honestly I have no intention of getting the urge to do this by myself ha ha I think i spent most of the morning asking for a break and nibbling his neck nothing would distract him pmsl My hands were everywhere but on the cleaning stuff rofpmsl He is talking about painting now.. arghhh I so am not into this house stuff lol


----------



## 24/7

There certainly is alot of baby in there!! :p

Wow wild, you sound super keen too!! xx


----------



## wild2011

im a bit ocd on the old housework front ne way but have a thing for wanting fresh claen walls in time lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ooops time I wasnt here lol Joshua has his swim assessment today Im sure of it... this will be attempt 4 on the same level bless him so please keep everything crossed! 

No hard work now ladies... everyone feet up, brew in hand and rest lol xxx


----------



## wild2011

everything crossed here, gl to him bless. x


----------



## 24/7

Good luck Joshua!! :D

Time to ice my cakes, yummy!! Although I'm pretty sure I measured something out wrong for them as they didn't seem right.... :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Joshua!!!

Time to start painting, just realised we can't find the blue paint so Dylans room is going magnolia like the rest now :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

im doing everything magnolia, our magnolia is a lush more like cream tho, im going to do all the undercoating next week so wen i do painting during half term i can jsut do the gloss to finish afterwards.

got some funky wall art stickers for the kids rooms.


----------



## 24/7

We have ivory lace in every room, basically cream. :p I love all cream houses, so fresh and lovely!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

yes with crisp fresh very white skirting, i give mine a coat regularly, dirty hand marks on tsairs do my head in lol

girls have a large room and were sectioning it with some of these themes going on, they are very up my girls streeet lol 

and last weeks bump :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







girl1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1









girl3.jpg
File size: 80.3 KB
Views: 1









girl4.jpg
File size: 69 KB
Views: 1









girl2.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 0









bebe.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 24/7

Oh yes, white skirting here and a cream carpet that I keen pristine condition, despite on two occasions OH getting work boot polish on it!! :o

Those room decorations look lovely!! :D And fab bump!! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

24- thats very shabby chic, laura ashley style


----------



## wild2011

the polka dot tree is for chloe the flowers for sienna as she loves them and the owl one for leila, the twinkle one goes above there door whish a big arched double door i cant wait, 

cream carpet here toooo. no shoes aloud in my house i have to chase sienna round as shes not doing as shes todl and running in with them on :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

ouchie bh's here wish theyd feck off now


----------



## luckyme225

Since babies head bobbed back up I was excited to have sex last night! Stomach sure gets in the way of things though. I don't know how 40 week pregnant women can have sex lol.


----------



## 24/7

Oh gosh yes, no shoes allowed in here!! :o xx


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous wall stickers! and the megabump is looking lovely!!

We are waiting to find out if bubs is a boy or girl then getting wall stickers according to bubs gender as the kids will be sharing. Until then we are putting some gorgeous Winnie the Pooh pictures up on the wall and some Winnie the Pooh curtains. Just took out the pictures though and the glass on one of the frames is cracked so I need to buy new matching frames for all of them at some point :(


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- I had sex last night too. I felt like virgin, and I also was so not into it. Just got over it real fast. Tmi, but its weird when he's going down on me cause i can't look down and see him and he cant look up and see me, its just creepy.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ok so dont know how Joshua has done! His teacher was away today, so they had a lesson and will get their results next week instead! When i saw him leaving the pool with no paper in his hand I thought he had failed again! i really hope he passes he will be so down hearted if he fails it again, all his friends moved up at Christmas (after 3 attempts) so he's not been very willing this term! BUT he did win the chess tournament pmsl and is in the final next week lol 

wild lovely bump! And lovely decor. I also have magnolia all the way through, and hopefully it'll be all freshly painted before fidget comes along although I think he desparate to get out he really pushing down hard giving me some pain still.


----------



## 24/7

Its taken half an hour so I can't upload here too, but here is Sam's nursery pictures.... xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-journal-nursery-pictures-page-271-a-271.html


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwwww 24 how gorgeous :) Thats really fresh and lovely hun, and how cute is his little Sam train :)


----------



## 24/7

I am so so pleased with it!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 its GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Just found a piccy of Dylans room before he was born, will show you guys a comparison of how it used to look and how it looks when we have finished decorating :)


----------



## 24/7

All Daddy's hard work, with strict instructions from me!! :D
Yay for pictures Wiggler, I love seeing in peoples houses.... :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I'll show the piccy now, its not amazing, we were totally poor when we did it, but I was so proud of it. How Dylans room will be tomorrow isn't the finished product either, we still need drawers and stuff since his old ones broke and baby stuff in there, but it'll be a nice transitional piccy.
 



Attached Files:







Baby's room.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Inge

hopefulmama said:


> Tmi, but its weird when he's going down on me cause i can't look down and see him and he cant look up and see me, its just creepy.

 wish mine would :haha:
I think he doesnt want to whilst im pregnant cos the babys in there and its too close for him :haha:Poor things tired at work cos I kept waking him up when I was in pain last night :dohh: 
Also I got vegemite :cloud9: I had some on cheese on toast last night and it was amazing :cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

Aww, it looks lovely wiggler. :D:D xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Inge- its so weird. Totally can't even enjoy it. Got to point where i told him to stop and just do the real thing, even from behind, weird.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, it looked a lot different a few hours before we took everything out, first coat of paint is done in there, going to do the first coat in the hallway now then back into Dylans room for a second coat of paint :) Dylans room should be done tonight hopefully


----------



## 24/7

Enjoy Wiggler!! :D I'd love to smell some paint at the moment?! Sam's new crib has an amazing smell to it, and at the moment I love the petrol garage!! :p xx


----------



## Inge

hopefulmama said:


> Inge- its so weird. Totally can't even enjoy it. Got to point where i told him to stop and just do the real thing, even from behind, weird.

same here. sometimes full sex doesnt do a thing for me as iv gotten more pregnant. Its like no good feelings at all but other times I enjoy it :shrug: Im out of luck with him later cos hes too tired :haha: but men can be talked round easily:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

i always love the smell of petrol, its great, and exaust fumes :haha: Obviously its not ok to sniff those things though, but being in my mums car with an old banger chugging away in front of us makes me happy :haha:

I love the smell of new plastic, I couldn;t stop sniffing the raincover to the pushchair when we got it. mmmm :)


----------



## 24/7

Oh yes, just to clarify, I'm not actually going to smell all these things, I just want to!! :p
Our raincover doesn't smell very nice.... :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

ooh, also the smell of a match just after you blow it out... I wish I had some matches :rofl:

There actually isn't much for me to do painting wise, OH is a trained painter and decorator so has taken over, I've just been sat there chatting to him, its very easy and doesn't require much effort


----------



## mummy3

Some lovely pics here:cloud9:

Sorry I'm turning into a lurker, little lady keeping mummy up all night lol.

Having some probs with another mum at my eldests school, only really spent time with her for last few days and now cant shake her off. Basically she keeps asking for money:dohh: The first day it was for diapers and wipes, then wanted us to buy her shopping at walmart, then pestering for lifts everywhere, then outright asks to borrow car. Shes asking to swap food stamps for money (illegal:growlmad:) Scrounges for food and asking for clothes for her kids. Yet she still manages to get cable, internet, cellphone, smoking habit and meals out!

I'm also concerned about her with the kids, she lost custody of her eldest 3 of 6 and moved to arizona to avoid losing youngest 3. Something about a level 4 childabuse charge. She's overly taken with Eilidh and it makes me nervous, constant pressure to hold her and to take her for a while:wacko::nope: ( obv no way let her!)

I have told her no but she is not listening, ringing all the time and if I dont answer just turning up at the door. I dont answer she just keeps banging saying I know you're in there:cry: What the hell do I do?

Never met anyone like this before, just so mad. Sorry for the rant:blush:


----------



## 24/7

Oh that is a fab smell too, mmmmm!!

Well done OH, I want mine to repaint all our woodwork, it could do with a freshen up!! We did the Walls last year, so it makes the wood look less fresh than it actually is. xx


----------



## mummy3

Should say only spent time with her as she wouldnt leave me alone and found the stuff out as she has a huge mouth:dohh:


----------



## 24/7

She sounds like one to watch mummy!! :( Hope you are ok. xx


----------



## mummy3

Thanks 24/7 yeah I'm ok just mad and freaked out lol.


----------



## 24/7

I'd hate that, I can't stand people like that!! :hugs: xx


----------



## lisaf

mummy - the only way to shake a person like that is to be blunt. You can tell her that you are too busy to be her friend right now and that you don't want to be rude but you have to be honest. You can say you want to focus on your family. You can just tell her that you don't appreciate the kind of friend she's being and would appreciate some space.

When she comes to the door, open it, blocking the opening with your body and/or foot to keep her from charging in and tell her now is not a good time. Keep it brief but firm and if she won't leave you alone tell her that you don't want to be rude, but you are telling her to leave now. If she still doesn't leave tell her that you will call the police.

People like that cling to others who won't tell them to go away.


----------



## Wiggler

Bloody hell mummy, she sounds crazy! Call the police and get a harrassment charge, you don't need some sort of begging loony stalking you :hugs:

Apart from being a bit of a night owl how is your gorgeous little lady and your other lovely kiddies? x x x


----------



## mummy3

Yeah just take take take:nope: Need to figure out how to shake her off though. They dont work so lots of time to pester me I guess:cry:


----------



## Inge

mummy3 said:


> Yeah just take take take:nope: Need to figure out how to shake her off though. They dont work so lots of time to pester me I guess:cry:

my mum has been liket his for years. Shes very needy with us but doesnt understand OH works full time and I need rest so cant do everything for her :nope: she also not looking after my brother properly so im talking with social services to try to help out. So I know that people are like this women youv met. 
Hope she doesnt pester you too much. Maybe phone her and explain you havent got time right now to be around?


----------



## 24/7

Is there any school holidays soon? Hopefully a couple of weeks of not seeing her will make her forget you!! xx


----------



## lisaf

You can't be passive with people like that... like hiding when she comes by... you have to just tell her no.


----------



## mummy3

Inge:hugs: I'm sorry hun:hugs:

I've told her I need to work and I've told her I'm not going to help, even told her would report her but still no luck. School hols not for couple months:nope: Flying back to San Diego at end of the month tho:happydance:

Also, only known her since last wed! She's told me she wants to be god parent too, its ridiculous. Scariest thing is she carries a taser :shock:


----------



## mummy3

I have told her Lisa! Thats why I'm getting freaked out


----------



## Inge

maybe go to the police and see what they suggest? 
wow I would not trust someone like that with a taser :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

ah... hmm, just get blunter then?

I had a guy who would call me once a month or so... I'd gone on one date with him and he kept calling to ask me out again. He wasn't scary or intense or anything, but I was quite glad he didn't have my address. I tried blowing him off, told him I was seeing someone (he'd call back a month later to see if I was still seeing anyone). I told him I really wasn't interested in seeing him again even if I was single. I eventually just told him no, stop calling me and hung up on him... even THAT didn't work.
What finally worked? Laughing at him.... the last time he called I just laughed and told him that I don't know how to say no any other way. Told him it was extremely flattering, but seriously, how can he be so dumb etc... 
For some reason that finally worked :haha:
(the last call I got was almost a year and a half after our first date)

What I'm saying is, that you just have to be ruder and ruder, and not be polite in ANY way... and don't give up and just let them take over etc..


----------



## mummy3

Wow 18m?! He seriously didn't get it did he:dohh: Very flattering though hun, but yea prob best he didn't know where you lived!

Guess next step is poilice then? Cant think how I can be more blunt.


----------



## lisaf

I'd say you can call the police and ask them what to do. They may not be able to step in until certain things have happened. They may want you to keep a diary of the interactions to document the behavior. You may have to say things a specific way before her continued attempts to contact you can be considered harrassment legally.

If they can't do anything yet, you should let her know that you've spoken to the police. Tell her that you're trying your hardest to ask her to leave you alone but have tried every way you know to get that message across to her.
Tell her she needs psychiatric help.
Contact the school and and ask for their help with this?


----------



## Inge

Id be a bit wary of saying she needs phychiactric help to her face. You never know how she could react. She could get defencive and act worse towards you. Id tread very carefully just to be safe. Hopefully she gets the message if you just ignore her for a while :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Thanks everyone:hugs:

I think will speak to the school. Shes already on meds for psych problems so dunno if that will help. Her hubby is also huge and intimidating.

At least we are buying a house at the other side of the city at the end of the year:thumbup:

Now some yummy hot choc to make myself feel better:haha:

Who was asking about breastpads? I get through maybe 2 packs the whole time I feed (as in 2 packs in over a year) I don't leak much. Did after my first, think a pack a week then, but subsequent babies, nada. I have plenty of milk though.

Planning on babywearing tis time, but seem to have lost my new wrap:wacko: Cant have gone far..


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hello :)

Mummy that sounds super scary hun, definitely agree with Lisa blunt and precise is the best way, although be wary of her turning on you and make sure you safe guard yourself. Speak witht he school, make sure the kids are safe and NEVER let out to her (not sure how the system works there), i would also consider taking advice from the police and tell them she is expressing an unhealthy interested in Eilidh and you are concerned for yours and her safety. I hope they can help. Do you mingle with other mums at school much? Maybe keeo yourself in a large group so its more difficult for her to approach you at the school, and be firm and secure with your door ensuring the door is firmly between the 2 of you and you ask her to leave. Hope it stops quickly!

Im still really enjoying sex lol I am super sensitive though and cant tolerate it for as long I need to make him stop for a while lol 

im super tired, hope I sleep tonight! lol Going to get some paracetamol now and settle down I think lol


----------



## mummy3

There's only 1 other mum at our school bus stop. I'm going to the school and police this pm after get eldest, eek nervous! Her attacment to Eilidh is v scary.

New, lol at sex, sure you'll be back in the saddle straight after fidget arrives:winkwink: 

Turns out the wrap was in the washing machine :rofl:

No hot choc yet, little lady needs fed again, its every 30mins right now:wacko: She pooped last night for first time since wed, thankfully was all over hubby:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol poor daddy is proper copping the poopy bum lol

Hope it all goes well this afternoon hun! Hope you get your choc drink soon lol Not looking forward to this demand feeding on breast lark lol


----------



## mummy3

Yeah the demand feeding is tough, preemies do tend to feed more often though, smaller tummys and more growing! Still worth it:cloud9:

Anja slept through from 6 weeks even though she was a 33 weeker, heres hoping...

Daddy just happens to be at the right place at the right time :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Yuck, I'm not feeling well again tonight. :( My Poor tummy. :(

Good luck with the poilce mummy, sounds like it is the best course of action. :hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh 6 weeks is good :) Joshua slept through by then too on the bottle, that would be lovely lol


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - i hope you get it sorted and she leaves you alone hun :hugs:

24/7 - I hope you tummy feels better soon :hugs:

Painting is going well, looks like we are in for a super late night though, got to have it ALL finished by tomorrow night so poor OH is going to be working his bum off, and he is back at work tomorrow which makes it harder. The paint we are using is crap so Dylans room needs about 4 coats, luckily the rest of the rooms is magnolia going over magnolia so will be much faster. 

I've got a busy day tomorrow, getting 2 rooms ready to be painted, doing washing and also going to MW, then thursday will be getting all the rooms back to normal before Dylan comes home and sorting baby bits, its going to be super hard work but totally worth it, I can't wait to see the look on Dylans face when he sees his room!


----------



## lisaf

so I've been having a bit of heart pounding lately... slightly increased heartbeat, but more that I can just feel it as if its pounding hard. 
I think I finally figured out the trigger... if I eat or drink it flares up afterwards... I think I'm so short of breath all the time that pausing to drink or eat causes my heart to speed up :dohh:


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- Fooling around before hand is not much fun. I'm with you on the big belly being weird. I wont let hubby down there, I think it would just turn us both off. I feel you on the virgin thing, I felt swollen after but it was worth it for a few orgasms haha. I didn't even get any BH which surprised me.

Mummy- sorry that lady is bugging you. You have enough going on with just bringing home your preemie daughter. :hugs:

Anyone else ALWAYS hungry? I have to eat at least every 2 hours, it's crazy. I'm going out to dinner tonight so I wanted to save my appetite but I can't not eat every hour or so because I feel like I'm starving. Been that way for a week now.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwww sounds like ypu being super busy :)

24 hope you're feeling better soon hun, this is lasting so long :(

A friend of mine just text me, apparently Joshua has been saying he is worried Im having an operation on my tummy near his brother. Someone has to have told him about c-sections or something, I have never ever mentioned operation to him. Need to speak with him in the morning see what its all about, bless him.

Fidget is clawing his way out again, the pain in my lady bits its sooooooo uncomfortable :( Sorry tmi, but I also got a major increase in discharge, its white, no smell, and also large areas of clear discharge. My MW said they dont like doing too many internals when pregnant as it increases chance of infections etc, I had 3 on Sunday could it be infection?


----------



## lisaf

lucky - that hunger stuff strikes me every once in a while. I feel sick and get super cranky if I don't snack often.
Though it all can change in the blink of an eye like yesterday when I was still full from lunch 5 hours after eating. :shrug:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry Lucky no, if i eat im usually satisfied for hours lol


----------



## luckyme225

New- The closer I get to the end the more white discharge I've noticed. I get tons sometimes, grosses me out. As long as there is no smell and it's not yellow, green, or cottage cheese like I wouldn't worry. Most people notice increase in discharge.


----------



## 24/7

Enjoy Wiggler!! :D:D
I'd say the discharge sounds normal new, well to me anyway.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hun, no its none of them, smooth creamy, oderless and the clear is watery (thats probably still bits of my leaking waters) i just never known it to be so heavy its come on so suddenly since Sunday. Ach, its harsh being a lass sometimes!


----------



## 24/7

I keep feeling as though I have wet myself, thankfully I haven't thus far!! :p xx


----------



## mummy3

Good luck wiggler! It'll be worth it when its done though:flower:

Lisa:hugs: I hope that passes


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- I am always hungry. I ate a cup of steel cut oats and apple slices at 11 30, lunch at 2 30 today which was a big cuban sandwich and by 330/4 i was starving for something else so i ate 2 thin mints cookies. I normally drink LOTS of water which keeps me filled up but today i just have had like 4 large glasses which is my normal amount by 10 am, so i notice the more water i drink less hungry i am... I also keep apples sliced and ready for my snacks, because they fill me up nicely and are sweet and crunchy. Some days i am starving no matter what. 

I just got back from an hour long walk and i feel like i ran a 5k marathon. My legs are burning up and i'm exhausted. Makes me feel like a lazy fat ass.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- I am always hungry. I ate a cup of steel cut oats and apple slices at 11 30, lunch at 2 30 today which was a big cuban sandwich and by 330/4 i was starving for something else so i ate 2 thin mints cookies. I normally drink LOTS of water which keeps me filled up but today i just have had like 4 large glasses which is my normal amount by 10 am, so i notice the more water i drink less hungry i am... I also keep apples sliced and ready for my snacks, because they fill me up nicely and are sweet and crunchy. Some days i am starving no matter what. 

I just got back from an hour long walk and i feel like i ran a 5k marathon. My legs are burning up and i'm exhausted. Makes me feel like a lazy fat ass.


----------



## mummy3

I get the hunger even more often now I'm bfing, constantly snacking..

New, I'd say the discharge is normal, you do get more after examinations also tmi but the lube stuff they use adds to it. If the watery stuff is increasing I'd go get checked out incase your waters are going:flower:


----------



## hopefulmama

Forgot to mention, so i never have swollen feet or anything when i keep activity minimal... ie just hanging around house, but when i go on my walks, after for the rest of the day/night my feet are all pinking by toes and sorta swollen. I know the heat and humidity do not help but I thought walking made circulation better?


----------



## lisaf

hopeful, not when pregnant! Gravity and pressure when standing up causes the fluids to get trapped down in the feet.
Put your feet up when you get home (ideally above your heart while lying on your left side). It helps a bit... I've taken to icing my feet down just to numb away the yucky feeling from them being all swollen and tingly


I was running late when I left work yesterday... walked to my car at a very fast walking pace and ended up out of breath :dohh: Its like I have no lung capacity at all anymore.
I know its normal in pregnancy but I'm guessing being a former smoker is making mine a little worse?


----------



## Wiggler

My OH is officially a sweetheart, he just made me a tea and a RLT :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pregnancy can make you swollen hun, try elevating your legs above your hip. They dont need to be high just maybe on a pillow or 2. Also simple stretching exercises on your feet and ankles after a long walk to help reduce the swelling.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya i do elevate them, i even have these and wear them when i walk and get home. They help, because i don't need the stockings, and i got these from a family member who's a vascular surgeon, they are a bit of a god send.

https://www.compressionstockings.co...oduct_search&utm_source=google-product-search


----------



## Wiggler

So what has everyone got planned for this week? x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I'm quite keen to finish this house :) Will be lots of hard work I think, but worth it. Think I need to be more ruthless with the bin liners and get them filled, small house, no storage and too much clutter lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My husband and I are sending the kids away on Saturday night so we can celebrate our anniversary. It's not until next Tuesday, but who knows when we'll have a newborn in the mix, and it's much easier to celebrate on a weekend than a Tuesday. I really hope Anberlin decides to make her appearance on our anniversary. That would be nice, given the circumstances.


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow brandi, term tomorrow! thats come round quick! It would be lovely if the little lady comes along on Tuesday :)

I just measured my shelving unit which I wanted to put at the back of the house to use as a towel unit etc but I think its an inch/half and inch too wide arghhhh hmmmmmm hopeing a bit of rearranging might make it fit how i want it lol


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- I get swollen on my daily walks. I have to take off my ring before my hour walk or else I can't get it off very well before my shower when I'm all done.


----------



## heyyady

You guys have been way too chatty for me to catch up at the moment- maybe after my nap :lol: Hope everyone is doing well 

In a nut shell= Went for my NST and ended up being kept for 3 1/2 hours for observation because my contractions were 7 minutes apart- I'm home now- they have slowed slightly and there's no bloody show and I'm not dilating any further :happydance: Now I'm just super tired from my outing, as usual


----------



## heyyady

Ps- they think all the contractions since Saturday night have been due to my uterus being "cranky" about the babies dropping

The pink is Sat Afternoon, the Blue is Sun Mi-morning- what do you think? :shrug:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Definitely dropped, heyy.

New - It's insane. I can't believe I'm only a few hours away from term! With my luck though, despite what my midwife says, I'll probably go overdue and end up with a May instead of April baby. Neither of my other two made it to their due dates, but I just have this deep feeling she'll go over.


----------



## Soph22

heyyady said:


> Ps- they think all the contractions since Saturday night have been due to my uterus being "cranky" about the babies dropping
> 
> The pink is Sat Afternoon, the Blue is Sun Mi-morning- what do you think? :shrug:
> View attachment 189363

I see a difference! That's funny that they called your uterus "cranky" I was diagnosed with "an irritable uterus" Who knew the uterus could be so emotional? 

My uterus is quite "irritable" at the moment and it's driving me crazy because I'm getting the nesting instinct. Want desperately to get up and organize the nursery now that the room is finally painted and border is up, but keep getting painful twinges if I'm walking around. uuuggghhh!!


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- I can't wear my ring if i do the walk, so if i know i'm going out that night i skip it. I have to go to a gallery opening tomorrow night, and i have to wear heels, i know my feet will be swollen after. I haven't worn heels in 3 weeks, I also have to on saturday, whomp whomp.


----------



## BizyBee

I've just started getting swollen feet also. I am on my feet all day at work so I can't help it. I've been elevating them once home though. 

Mummy, that lady sounds scary. I hope the police can give you some good advice. I worry about her obsession with the baby. It's very odd.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It is officially April 6, 2011 here. It is 12:08am. HAPPY FULL-TERM!!! Now get out, Miss Anberlin! I posted her eviction notice in the third tri, lol.


----------



## luckyme225

Good luck Brandi! If you can figure out how to get your little one out at 37 weeks be sure to share. I dream of not going past 38 weeks lol.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My midwife thinks I'll have her at 38 weeks. Something in the back of my head is convinced otherwise. I think I'll go over and be a May mommy rather than an April mommy.


----------



## MilosMommy7

brandi - i'm convinced she'll come in april and not may. lol.


so tonight i offered sex to OH and he turned me down! :cry: i hate when he complains if we go awhile, but when i am willing he says no?!


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy - your bump has really dropped! Naughty uterus for being so cranky!

Brandi - Happy 37 weeks!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well me and OH realised that we set ourselves up for an impossible task so aren't painting our bedroom tonight anymore :cry: It hasn't been painted while we have lived here and looks horrible but he promised he would start it on Saturday which I'm super excited about and it means I can sleep on the airbed which is sooooo comfy! :haha: The lounge, Dylans room and the hallway should be finished tonight. OH has vowed he won't go to bed until they are done, bless him. 

Got my MW appointment today which I am very excited about, not looking forward to the walk there and back though, my SPD is awful today, I can barely move, I have really overdone the walking since sunday. :dohh: Oh well, got a nice few days of rest from tomorrow after the lounge and Dylans room are sorted out. :thumbup:


----------



## MilosMommy7

oh and my ticker is into the last box! geez. it's finally the end. lol


----------



## 24/7

Morning all!! :D

Still feeling sick, ugh!! But off to drop of my Nan's mothers day card, then dropping in to work with my paperwork, eek!! xx


----------



## heyyady

took me forever to read and catchup!

24- hope you feel better!

Brandi- Happy full term!

Soph- they wrote "irritable uterus" in the chart- but SAID Cranky- :lol: 

Lisa- I'm also having a hard time breathing/eating. Eating anything more than a small handful of anything at once gives me a belly ache and takes my breath away!

Hopeful- I don't think I'd give up a dang thing :)

New- tell me again why you and your friend don't make it official? ;)

Wiggler- about the pooh picture- just buy any old frame or framed print of the same size and then swap the glass piece out! Then you don't have to replace ALL of them!
and Mummy- OMG- I've known my share of people like that- some can be quite scary! She probably ran to AZ with the younger 3 because AZ won't enforce other states child custody laws- I've never heard of levels for child Abuse cases, but it would depend on the state she came from... which if you know which one it is you could place a call to that state and see if she has warrants- AZ WILL uphold those. I'd be careful what you tell her, about yourselves or about her- but be firm- "Now is not a good time, please leave" then shut the door. :hug: and good luck! 

The contractions are weird tonight- close for an hour then nothing for an hour- :wacko: and they are intense (Not painful) and really low with tons of pressure. I really don't want to go back to L&D so hoping it's just the night time "cranky uterus" :rofl: that I have been having!


----------



## Wiggler

Omg, why is it when Dylan is here they leave the DIY for 7,8,9pm but when Dylan is at my mums they do DIY during the day like normal people? Fecking idiots, also not appreciating them yelling that we are c**** when they saw OH painting yesterday :dohh: Oh well, we have lots of DIY to do tonight :rofl:

I have been wondering all morning why the flat smells so nice, like coconut and vanilla and I thought I was going mad and it was just the paint, then I remembered I changed the air freshener insert yesterday :dohh: baby brain strikes again!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I was so hungry this morning i didn't have my usual toast before the walk to school & i felt so dizzy & weak got home & couldn't find anything to satisfy me so i ate my little boys portion of cottage pie i'd put up from last night from his rupert the bear bowl lol but man i feel better for it :D

Getting my moses basket & stand today, have so much left to do but need hubby's help for most of it which is what holds me up x

Eee we're all creeping upto full term x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ha ha heyy ermmmmm because the minute we go all official and grown up you can be sure it'll all go wrong lol I spent most of yesterday moaning I'd had enough of tidying but he just carried on and laughed at me, if we were all official he'd probably get cranky about me not wanting to help lol he sent me a text this morning to tell me he intends on carrying on today and to expect him about 11.30 as I should be back from the hospital by then (Joshua had a check up lol) so I best roll my sleeves up and show willing ha ha ha

My cold is starting to break yay!! I can breathe through 1 half of my nose pmsl Think I even slept a little better. I do feel a little more human today :) still getting these damm contractions though, or BH, but they feel very different and stronger to the bH Im getting on and off all day. 

Nice one on getting to term Brandi.. Im catching you up :) yay! lol

24 hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Im getting a bit wound up at the TV lol.. a lass is on JK and she says she gave her mum her daughter because it bored her ... but she is having/had another baby now and still says the baby bores her she isnt interested arghhhhhhhhh


----------



## wild2011

urgh way to much nesting going on in my house today for my liking lol i cant stop, and this is only going to get worse in the next few weeks. :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I watched JK too, that silly girl needs to close her legs and look after the kid she already has :nope:


----------



## new_to_ttc

What a couple to follow that story with huh!! Bless!


----------



## Inge

Urgh I watched that story too :nope: made me so angry that she doesnt care and is having another baby even though she cant look after the first one :dohh: When I got up this morning OH told me Leo was fidgetting in the night - no wonder my tummy was sore :haha: he always does it when im asleep and I have no idea :haha: 
But OH has been annoying me lately by saying I dont eat hardly enough :growlmad: Iv never had much of an appetite and cant force feed myself :dohh: Yesterday I had - cheese baguette, a bowl of chicken tikka and rice with a muller rice for after and a bowl of pasta and tomato sauce. 
But my craving for Earl Grey tea is still here :haha: I bought 100 bags and im getting through them ok :thumbup:
I had a cheese and marmite baquette this morning which was lovely so might have another for lunch.


----------



## Wiggler

I didn't see the bit after, that girl pissed me off so much I turned it off and made some food.


----------



## Wiggler

Inge, I think I have stolen your appetite, today so far I've had 4 crumpets, a bowl of cereal and a HUGE jacket tattie with cheese, beans and ham. yummy :)


----------



## wild2011

im starvinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg wat to eat though


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler ive had a coffee and 2 maryland cookies, and i dont know wat to eat :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Do what I do, go to the cupboards/fridge/freezer and whatever is easiest to prepare just make it. I am so lazy :rofl: 

I could do with some cookies. Yum!


----------



## wild2011

cheese toasty and rlt lol


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh I could do with a RLT, but unfortunately my lazy legs don't want to take me to the kitchen :rofl: I'll wait until I need to get up next :haha:


----------



## Inge

Urgh no offence if any ladies know any hard working social workers but why are they never in their office when you need to speak to them?:hissy: Got stuff to sort about my mum but how can I when no one is actually where they are supposed to be doing what they are paid to do?:hissy: 
K rant over....
im off to get another earl grey :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: wiggler, lazy mooooo here ill make u one lol

ohhh i got bh's


----------



## wild2011

i dont know ne sw inge no offence taken rofl


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I watched JK too as much as it disgusted me at her behaviour, 
i couldn't help thinking she may have been severly depressed she just looked cold & emotionless nothing phased her when she answered it was just said but with no feeling even though he was really battering her?
Surely a mentally well human being couldn't be that emotionless?

My kids finish for half term at 1.30 on Friday when they go back i'll only have about a week to go :D Now that's scarey x


----------



## wild2011

mine finish a week fri at 1.30.. ill be term when they go back to school :rofl: wonder if ill go over due and make it to their end of may week off :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Only an hour til OH is home :happydance: Why get up and do stuff myself when I can get my man-slave to do it :rofl:


----------



## Inge

mm orange juice with bits :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

OH is home in 25 mins, should I be nice and make him lunch, or should I pretend to be asleep so he makes it.. hmmm decisions, decisions... :rofl:


----------



## SPN1304

Hiya

I havent posted in here before I just saw the link on another thread. Can I join you? I am due May 9th and finish on maternity leave next week :thumbup:


----------



## plumsugar

can i please join all you may mammys to be........ my due date is 27th may but now its changed to 13th may (fri 13th am i goin to have a demon child haha)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hi & welcome ladies x


----------



## peanut08

Hello can i join! i am due 26th May and i'm having a boy xx


----------



## Inge

hello ladies :hugs: hope you enjoy your stay in the thread :thumbup:


----------



## Gemma Lou

yey, so pleased I found you all at last xx


----------



## heyyady

Wow= 4 new in a row??? Hi guys :hi: welcome! hold on to your hats, this group gets a little out of control! :lol:

Wiggler- did you gat the painting done? Anyway you can go paint the A$$ hat neighbors front door as a surprise so it will dry and seal them in?!?

Doing the testing strips, etc for the gestational diabetes and they are all coming back perfectly normal- I really still don't think I have GD, I think the test was off because of my lack of food the day before and then giant breakfast 1/2 hour before they did the test!


----------



## LittlePeople

Ooh my gosh! 4 May babies here already!! Hope all Mummy's and Babies are ok :flower:

I've been rather naughty and haven't been on a lot recently! Got so much University work to do before I can relax and wait for baby to arrive! 

Hope everyone's well :flower:


----------



## alc316

Hi all! I'm due May 20th! Spend most of my time on here just reading- still feeling like my due date is forever away and I have nothing to relate to- but hoping to start actually feeling like I BELONG here! :thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Afternoon ladies :)

Welcome and congratulations to all the new May mummies :) Hope your pregnancies are progressing well :)

Wild, please take my nesting stuff lol.. I willingly did loads today before the OH insisted on getting started :) The living is now fully complete and perfect, we even managed to move some furniture round to fit the moses basket in a better place yay!! (where I wanted it but couldnt make it fit before lol) The room looks huge now! The kitchen has unfortunately copped it lol but I will tidy that before attempted to sort it I think its just too OTT at the moment lol After that all is left is my bedroom yay!

Wiggler think you got a bit of my appetite going on there too lol I had a yoghurt first thing so I could take my RL capsule (says take with food lol) but been sooooo busy rest of the day havent even given food a thought lol 

heyy how are your contractions hun? Do you manage some sleep during the day if you not managing it much at night? Hope so! Sounds like the original results were a bit iffy if you had eaten just before and your body hadnt eaten well prior to it! 

24, hows your tummy hun? Hope its giving you some relief!


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya new ladies!!!

Heyy - not finished painting yet, and I would love to seal them in, but the paint is so crap it would probably just slide off their door :rofl:

new - I think I have some of everyones appetite :haha: I had 2 huge cheesy rolls for much and I'm starving again!!

Just got back from my MW appointment and OMG I have never been so scared in all my life! Bubs has been a bit quiet today so I was a bit worried, but was going to buy some choccy and cola on the way back from the MW to see if that helped. When I was seeing the MW she got me to lay down to hear bubs heartbeat and she couldn't find it :cry: My heart was in my mouth! It took her about a minute to find it, but then she let me listen for 2-3 minutes to reassure me. Got lots of cola now to get bubs active! Other than that little scare bubs is perfect!

Just picked up my new glasses, they are a lot uglier than I remember, but I'll be getting some nices ones as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## heyyady

New- I try to get a good nap in- but usually end up with 2 or three 20 minute cat naps- I'm mentally failing without the sleep- and am thinking of taking benedryl tonight to just knock myself out and catch up on some...
Contractions are there and not pleasant- they have reached a stage where they keep me up as well :( Also, actually started with some discharge- no bloody show as of yet, but have had little to no anything so this is a turn for me.


----------



## 24/7

Ugh, feeling fed up!! And now to top it off OH is going to be late home, missing our anniversary dinner. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh wiggler that must have given you a fright, glad she was able to reassure you hun!! Don't worry about the glasses, Im not overly keen on mine and I have to wear them all day lolol so long as you can see and you dont suffer headaches and dizzy spells etc what they look like is irrelevant... end of the day you cant see them yourself :haha:

Joshua and I have been discussing dinner, think Im going to make a huge pan of tuna pasta with peas and sweetcorn, then separate 2 portions into an oven dish and cook it with tomoato and basil sauce to make a tomato pasta bake to have tonight with garlic bread then chill the rest to have with salad tomorrow and Friday wont last any longer because piggy next to me here eats it in huge bowls lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww 24 sorry OH is going to be late home hun, Im sure he would much rather be having dinner with you! 

Heyy, hope the girls stay put a while longer, but ease of the contractions for you! Sleep deprivation is a killer :(


----------



## heyyady

Awww- 24! :hug:


----------



## hopefulmama

SO i am sleeping like shit. I go to sleep just fine every night, but i am up at like 5 30 am on the dot every morning for last week, when i normally wake up around 8 ish. I feel like my mind will not relax, it's running a millions miles a minute. This new wake me up sally routine has me taking naps from 10-11 now. NOT a fan.

Seems like everyones anniversary is this week, mine is saturday... we celebrate 2 a year though. When we actually started living together and being totally committed and when we got married. This is the commitment


----------



## luckyme225

New- I was staring at my EPO capsules this morning while taking my prenatal and thought they look an awful lot like fish oil capsules. :sick: Do you find you burp up nasty oily stuff with it?

Hey- sorry your uterus is giving you a hard time. My uterus was super irritable with my first and they had me on all kinds of stuff, I just remember being miserable and anxious all the time. :hugs: 

24/7 - :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- I'm like that too, except I wake up multiple times a night with my mind racing. Eventually I just give up and get up. Plus I get hip pain really bad when sleeping.


----------



## new_to_ttc

No hun, Ive been taking the EPO capsules for a while and experienced no problems at all. Took a few days to get them to go down in one gulp they rather large lol but absolutely no fishy taste or anything afterwards, I cant stand fish either so would have stopped them right away if it occurred lol 

Hopeful you'll probably be grateful for the new body clock wake up once bubs come along you'll be used to it lol It takes me ages to get to sleep and get comfy and Im sleeping so lightly, I dont get a lot of sleep at all xx


----------



## Wiggler

Just talked to my mum and Dylan is doing great, he is having a really good time. She might be having him until Friday morning to give us an extra night to get the painting done. :)


----------



## Wiggler

So, anyone else had their MRSA swab recently? I was not amused with having to stick that up my nose!


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- Ya i wake up a couple times, but i can fall asleep those times, but after 5 forget it, i'm wide eyes playing scrabble on my ipad.

I have to go to the OB tomorrow, I am so happy my regular doctor will be back.


----------



## hopefulmama

I am very irritable today and just feeling very bitchy. Feel like maybe i should stay away from people so i don't snap on them haha.


----------



## luckyme225

Glad it's not fishy like. Especially if towards the end I start using it vaginally, I can't imagine my husband would want to touch me then :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - lol, I was in a super cranky mood the other night.... in my case it would have all been cured by a vanilla malt but the stupid ice cream parlor is still closed... grrr


----------



## hopefulmama

I am thinking of making a breakfast burrito with chorizo, egg whites and very sharp cheddar for lunch... or maybe going to Houston's (now hillstone) and getting a french dip sandwich and loaded baked potato or baby back ribs.... hmmmm, i really don't know haha.


----------



## luckyme225

Oh I had my husband pick up a blizzard from dairy queen the other night, it as delightful. I could eat one everyday!!! That reminds me I picked up some mint cookies and cream ice cream and oatmeal cookies yesterday. I'm sure I'll be vegging out the next 7 days because my husband is on standby for a week besides working his normal 40+ hour week so doubt I'll be seeing much of him.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler is that compulsory? I would rather not have it because 1 in 5 people carry the MRSA virus in their nasal cavity as normal and I do not want more medication to treat it while pregnant, Ive taken far too much stuff, especially this trimester. My dad had to have it routine before a consultation and it came back positive so he had to reschedule his appointment and get treatment, but also caused mad panic amoungst the family, particulary me being pregnant, but speaking to my MW for reassurance she said that most swobs come back positive because we carry it natually in our system anyway! (which also put my mum and dad at ease as they paniced, you hear MRSA and you think killer hospital disease).

Ive tided the kitchen back to its usal standard now lol so dinner is cooking. Will wait until tomorrow to hit like the living room and do it properly. Going to do all the ironing tonight, TV is crap on Wednesdays so I have a film recorded I saw the other night, will put that on, thats 2 hours worth of TV to help me get through the pile 

Im crankiest when Ive not slept and I feel poorly lol


----------



## Wiggler

I don't think its compulsory, like all of the tests in pregnancy you can opt out. 

Bubs is finally fidgeting away... more cola to send him/her proper hyper for some more reassurance I think :rofl: I hope I never have another scare like that again! :(


----------



## hopefulmama

You UK ladies do a lot of ironing. I don't even own an iron. I use a clothing steamer, its much faster and does a better job and much better for your clothes. Maybe look into it with all the ironing you do.


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I always figure they iron so much because most of them don't own or use a tumble-drier


----------



## Wiggler

I don't do ironing, if something is wrinkly I just shove it in the dryer for 10 mins, and it comes out lovely. We only bought and iron recently as OH had to turn up some trousers. I love my tumble dryer!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I have a tumble dryer, although do avoid using it, but still have to iron most items that come out of it lol Whats a steamer? Anything that is easier is welcomed by me. I talk about ironing a lot, I dont do it half as much as I should rofl. If I ironed each load as it comes off the airer or from the line it would not take so long, but I bet I have 3 loads there to iron, although I did get 2 loads dry at the same time the other day pmsl (one inside one out lol). Once I start ironing I dont mind it, its the keeping it afterwards I hate lol


----------



## Wiggler

I don't know how to use an iron, I would probably destroy anything I tried to iron, either that or iron more wrinkles in :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

I don't even own an iron.


----------



## 24/7

Sorry you had a scare wiggler. :hugs:

Still feeling sick, but am starting to feel less annoyed now - Basically after I left for maternity leave someone at work asked if they could store some things in my locker, and reluctantly I agreed as I was very backed into a corner, but said it would only be until today when I came in with all the work stuff I had at home..... Walked in, and opened locker and nothing of mine was inside it, all my stuff had been taken out, put in a bin bag and chucked in the corner?! All my clothes that were previously hanging were screwed up, with shoes on top, and some old household bills and hospital letters were just loose so anyone could have seen!! I WAS SO ANGRY!! So I decided to me evil, and picked up the bag, and asked to put it safely in another cupboard, so at some point the person who emptied it on the sly will notice its gone and have to own up, and apologise, then I can tell them that I had moved it!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG 24/7 how frustrating!!


----------



## lisaf

I only iron for my quilting stuff, lol... maybe DH's shirt for a wedding occasionally.

new - why do you avoid using your tumble drier?


----------



## 24/7

Oh, and when I lent it, I said it was already very full, so I said there wouldn't be much room, but they insisted, so it was never an option for them to remove my things!! 

And ironing, I don't mind it, well baby ironing anyway!! :p xx


----------



## Soph22

I have the exact same wake up problem, hopeful! For weeks now I've been waking up usually in the late 4 am hour and then finding myself not being able to go back to sleep. I usually just lie there and by 6 or sometimes 7 I'm able to go back to sleep for a little bit. Unfortunately on work days I have to get up at 6:30! 
I hope this is baby's eventual schedule so that at least if I'm awake he will be too.


----------



## 24/7

And I only use our tumbledrier for bedding, nothing else!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 and new - how do you cope not using your tumble dryer for everything? I hate hanging up my clothes outside, I don't want my creepy neighbors looking at my undies :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Yea I forgot that over there you line dry or put things on those drying bar/rack things in the bathrooms. But if you have the dryer why not use it? i know most of them are the washer.dryer all in one combo, so it leaves clothes a bit damp from the heat and moisture from the wash cycle.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Cost mainly Lisa. I had a dryer and a washer but a small house. I used to always use the dryer (although still need to iron lots of stuff after). Since i got a washer/dryer i stopped using the drier as much and airer the clothes, if I put them out before bd, by time I wake they all dry so no hassle.


----------



## 24/7

We have a washer/drier and I can't justify the cost when things still come out when, and so so creased that an iron wont even get out all the creases!! If I had an actual drier then I'd use it more, but I don't have anymore space, boooooo!! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

ya those washer/dryer things that go in the kitchen under the counter suck for drying.


----------



## Inge

Im funny with putting things in the dryer. MIL does and manages to shrink stuff :nope: she chucks everything in there and then it shrinks - either that or OH has grown!
Wiggler - sorry you had a little scare. Im lucky as as soon as the doppler goes on my bump they always hear the HB straight away :thumbup: Just had 2 cheese and marmite toasties :blush: the marmite craving is back! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, my dad used to shrink my clothes.. I was a busty teenager and my dad put a sweater in the dryer and it came out so small that I gave it to my 7 year old neighbor :rofl: Honestly didn't think clothes shrunk that much except in the cartoons! :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think the dryer can damage the shape and quality of the clothes. My washer/drier is surprisingly good and dries well in a short space of time, but I still got myself in a habit of not using it lol


----------



## lisaf

but line-dried clothes are SOOO stiff :(
lol, how do you stand it?


----------



## new_to_ttc

They smell so fresh and are soft as a baby when you iron them :) You need to use detergent and conditioner in the wash lol


----------



## lisaf

doesn't conditioner ruin the clothes with buildup? (I think conditioner is like liquid fabric softener that we use here)
I love using dryer sheets...


----------



## Inge

lisaf said:


> but line-dried clothes are SOOO stiff :(
> lol, how do you stand it?

mine are fine as long as I put a nice fabric softener in the wash :shrug: MIL however doesnt and we have cardboard towels :haha:
Leo is pushing his bum up into my ribs again :wacko:


----------



## new_to_ttc

No, well I dont think so, and yes liquid softener lol You only need a small amount, measured properly its ok :) Then ironing the clothing restores the shape and size of the clothes :)


----------



## Wiggler

Eek!! Panic time! My mum just rang and Dylan will be home tomorrow, we still have to finishe painting his room, finish the lounge and the hallway!!! Very late night for us tonight! Hopefully OH will work his magic and have it all done by midnight! :)


----------



## mummy3

We use a tumble drier here, way too much washing to hang out:haha:

Sorry about the scare wiggler, yay for coca cola though!

24/7:hugs:

Hopeful, think I'd go out for lunch.

Welcome to all the new ladies:flower:

New and wild, that sounds like an awful lot of work all that cleaning.

Lucky think might have to get a blizzard now and :rofl: at the fishy pills

Hey, sorry about the irritable uterus:hugs: Thanks for the advice too, why does az ot enforce the custody laws? Police and school weren't terribly helpful, got to keep a log. The state she came from was Michigan if that makes a difference? I'm from the UK so not really sure how any of it works over here.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no why cant she keep him until Friday?


----------



## Inge

I want to have my hair cut but no idea how to have it :shrug: OH is a typical man - I ask and he says " up to you" :dohh: I usud to have it in a graduated bob like victoria beckham a few years ago and that was nice so might go for that again.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya mummy!! Thats not very helpful is it a diary of events wont safeguard you! If she wasnt approaching you at home it would be different, but you are far more vulnerable there. Keep yourself safe hun and be mindful about being with her alone :hugs:

The cleaning sounded like too much work for me too, until I got into it lol Im actually really enjoying myself and keen to keep going, but I have to be realistic too and not over do it lol I still got a few tomorrows spare before fidget comes Im sure lol


----------



## lisaf

Inge - something that is simple to care for with a newborn is what I'd go for!! :) Something you can either pull out of the way or just wash and wear etc... 

Mummy - I didn't think the police would help much. Its still good to contact them because now you know what will be needed if things get worse. Lots of people don't keep a log etc then something really scary happens and unless its actually illegal (like breaking into your house) then they are starting at square 1 and only just starting to keep a log. Definitely keep that log!!! :hugs:

I don't quite know what you mean about the custody laws and AZ and Michigan? For the most part, we have a lot of things that are handled by the individual states (that whole 'states rights' thing you hear about). Child protection laws are individual state issues. Until she does something unsafe with her children in this state, this state won't take her kids away. They can't do it just because another state said she was unfit. 
Now if she abused her kids, that could be a criminal offense and the other state could extradite her back to their state and then get the kids etc.
Its all really tricky. Again, not sure what you're really asking though, lol. I get most of my knowledge from TV and what I learned about state vs. federal stuff in school so I'm sure its not totally accurate :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive got a graduated bob and its so easy to manage, which has been great during pregnancy and the hair probs, but will be ideal for the early days of fidget too, I'll grow it again when i go back to work :) Do you have a regular stylist? If you do, and you trust them, then ask them to do you something easy to manage, something different, something stylish and suits your face shape.. then leave them to it :)


----------



## Wiggler

She has to come up here tomorrow to buy pigeon food and cant afford to come up tomorrow to do that then come back friday to drop him off and cant leave the pigeon food til friday cos they are nearly out so has to dro him off tomorrow. At least it will be in the afternoon so I have most of the day to sort everything out and get everything back to normal. OH has said he will try his hardest to get everything done tonight and anything he can't finish he will get done at night while Dylan sleeps (so obviously Dylans room MUST be finished tonight), which is how we are planning to get our room done too.


----------



## lisaf

The issue here is that the woman harrassing mummy has rights too. She hasn't exactly done anything illegal so the police can't do anything.

IF mummy tells her to leave her property and the woman doesn't, that could be a violation of the law etc. So if that happens, you can definitely call the police.
I would not let her in your house though!


----------



## Inge

https://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n564/inge91/002-1.jpg My bump today :cloud9:

My hair right now. Been in a bun all day cos Iv been lazy so looks v wavy. Iv got naturally wavy hair thats quite thick but it needs washing in the morning so not looking its best :blush: When straightened its just past shoulders and layered slightly. I think I might go for a layered graduated bob again
https://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n564/inge91/003.jpg scuse the random balloon in the background :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

But harrassment is a violation of the law in itself, well it is here. She has been asked a number of times not to have contact and yet repeatidly has turned up at the house. Definitely dont let her in!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge thats not so different from my hair mid pregnancy before i chopped it off at Christmas lol I do like this graduated bob style, although she has taken it a little shorter this time and its not falling natural at the back and needs straightening daily, but will be ok in a week or 2. Im just dreading regrowing it because I have to go through that annoying shoulder length stage lol


----------



## Inge

I dont really like long hair tbh. Hate it in summer when its hot and cos the weather is getting warmer now Im thinking I should go shorter to keep cool.


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump Inge! I love your hair too, mine is long and wavy and frizzy and just horrible.


----------



## lisaf

new_to_ttc said:


> But harrassment is a violation of the law in itself, well it is here. She has been asked a number of times not to have contact and yet repeatidly has turned up at the house. Definitely dont let her in!!!

It is against the law here too. But just being a pest is not the same as harrassment. There are certain lines that have to be crossed here until the police will interfere. Sometimes you have to say very specific things. Like 'I never want to see you at my house again' 'Stop calling me' etc... so thats what the log helps with. Its all he said-she said.... the log is one form of documentation.


----------



## 24/7

I love my hair since I got the chop last week, so much more manageable!! :D xx


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> I love my hair since I got the chop last week, so much more manageable!! :D xx

how much difference is there in length now? what type of style is it now?


----------



## 24/7

I've gone to just longer than shoulder length with layers, and the hairdresser took a good 2/3 inches off to make it that length. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had hair way down my back and it was boring and hard work with Joshua as a babe, so I went to my stylist (same one I still use now) and told her just to do something lol... It was long, and brown, all natural colour.. let me see now if I can find the finished product lol.... sorry cant find the close up photo of it lol... its a deep red with chunky blonde highlights and as you can see not half way down my back lol.... so only let your stylist loose if you trust them ha ha
 



Attached Files:







Joshua's christening by the font (600 x 450).jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 24/7

You can just about see my new hair length in this picture. :haha: Oddly it looks like my belly button has popped in the picture, but it hasn't really?! xx


----------



## Inge

new - love the colour of your hair in that pic. 
24/7 - love your bump. My tummy button is just stretched and flat now :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Haircuts are scary lol, mine never seem to go to plan..

Lisa, her first 3 kids were taken in michigan then she had 3 more and they want to take them so she ran to Az. It sounds awful but kids aside I just dont want to associate with her, they are scroungers and I dont want my kids thinking thats ok. The fact she wont leave me alone and esp wont leave Eilidh alone is scary. Just remembered that she told me she cant go to the walmart close to here as they tried to ring CPS on her as they were worried about her eldest (she was grapping him or something). She also says she wants to murder her ex husband soon as her yougest is 18:wacko: didnt know whether that was serious or not but she wasn't laughing.

Why the hell do I attract weirdos:wacko: We are a perfectly normal family lol, no vices, no strange hobbies, totally boring probably.


----------



## mummy3

Lovely bumps:cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive got a picture its of Joshua but I have my back to the camera and it shows the style really clear but cant find it grrrrr so much is in places Im not sure about since the breakdown of the old laptop lol It'll turn up!

24 your bump is so so neat and tidy!


----------



## 24/7

Neat and tidy, but still feels like a huge great weight!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

She sounds seriously unhinged! I hope she leaves you alone soon :hugs: If not you could always get a HUGE guard dog, that might put her off :)

Inge, my belly button is flat now too :haha:

Just had a delish dinner of breaded chicken breast with jacket potato and cheesy beans again like last night, I cooked it this time and it was much better than OH's attempt last night :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I know that feeling lol xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

We had the pasta bake, and i have a pasta salad in the fridge for tomorrow mmmm


----------



## lisaf

aw mummy - you're just a nice person... crazy people don't like other crazy people!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lisaf said:


> ... crazy people don't like other crazy people!

Aww I dont know, I likes you ladies :) lol


----------



## Wiggler

Mmm new, pasta salad, yummy!! 

As well as rushing around making Dylans room perfect tomorrow I am also making a huge batch of stew, YUM!!


----------



## mummy3

new_to_ttc said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> ... crazy people don't like other crazy people!
> 
> Aww I dont know, I likes you ladies :) lolClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

new_to_ttc said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> ... crazy people don't like other crazy people!
> 
> Aww I dont know, I likes you ladies :) lolClick to expand...

This is why BnB _*NEEDS*_ a "Like" button!! :haha:


----------



## 24/7

There's quirky mad and then there is just plain mad, and quirky is likeable!! :D xx


----------



## SPN1304

I must be odd I enjoy ironing :blush:


----------



## new_to_ttc

SPN1304 said:


> I must be odd I enjoy ironing :blush:

Cool mine is on route lol Fanks :) :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Woo, living room is almost done, just a few touchups, then onto the woodwork :happydance:


----------



## BlessedTwice

Wow I totally lost this thread until I just came back across it, Any early May due dates ready to have your babies yet? I was checked yesterday and 1cm dilated already,would be nice to have her at 37 weeks like my 2nd child :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

My MW seems to think he might be ready to come soon, but Im sceptical lol the more I think he might be on his way the more I think I'll go way over rofl

Wiggler arent you supposed to woodwork first? lol

Im watching the football, really should do the ironing while Im at it lol No point being on the sofa watching TV with jobs i could do at same time... need motivation.. batteries are draining lol


----------



## Wiggler

I don't know, but OH has qualifications in painting so if he says woodwork last thats what we do :rofl: TBH I don't care how its done as long as its done tonight! :)

Random question - 5-6 times a day I get this killer throbbing all over my back in time with my heartbeat and it is soooooo painful, I get it very very occassionally when I'm not pregnant, but the past 2-3 days it's been happening a lot, any of you guys have this?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry hun. no idea! :hugs:

Im rethinking this labour starting plan.. im not sure sex is the way forward... this football game is doing wonders lol I dont even like football rofl Only watching it to make sure OHs team wins so I know he'll be in a good mood lolollol Half time now, time for some ice cream me thinks lol... will bring some clothes back with me too, maybe ha ha (i already put board and iron up lol with my earlier good intentions lol)


----------



## Wiggler

So me and OH just had a look and Dylans room and the hallway will be 100% finished tonight, the lounge will just need one more coat of paint on the woodwork tomorrow night after Dylan is in bed :) then we relax friday night and saturday night we start our bedroom :) 

OH has decided our paint is so crap though that he is repainting in summer with decent paint so me and the kids will probably go to my mums for a few weekends so he can get it done.


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- sorry the police were of no help- you need to protect yourself and your little ones- stick to your guns and do not let her in! She will try every ploy in the book- she'll show up crying and saying he beat her or something- when she does this, offer to call the police for her, but DO NOT let her in! At the mention of the police she'll bolt. And if you know her name and the state she is from, you can call that state and see if she has outstanding warrants and get their state police in touch with your local police.


----------



## new_to_ttc

We are apparently going to paint here, least downstairs anyway. I need 2 tins of damp sealant paint, 1 more bathroom/kitchen paint and a one coat wall paint for in here Ive got the rest. Im getting quite excited lol

Oh football is back on, must remember they are facing the other way now lolol


----------



## lisaf

heyyady said:


> Mummy- sorry the police were of no help- you need to protect yourself and your little ones- stick to your guns and do not let her in! She will try every ploy in the book- she'll show up crying and saying he beat her or something- when she does this, offer to call the police for her, but DO NOT let her in! At the mention of the police she'll bolt. And if you know her name and the state she is from, you can call that state and see if she has outstanding warrants and get their state police in touch with your local police.

:thumbup: awesome advice!


----------



## heyyady

New- this is a clothing steamer- they're pretty awesome :)

ETA link :dohh:
https://www.hamiltonbeach.com/products/garment-care-garment-steamers.html


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: was going to say how minimal it was ha ha ha

Hmmmm looks as much hassle as an iron tbh lol


----------



## heyyady

It's actually way quicker than an iron- it's whats used in retail stores so that their clothing on the racks looks presentable after being wadded up during shipping


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was expecting a big steam press or something lol I guess its just about what we're all used to lol ironing isnt getting done here rofl Im transfixed lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yippee, just talked to OH and we are finally getting new carpet next year! :happydance: we may HATE living here but at least we won't hate how it looks. :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Hiccups in the camp, again!!!! 

Fab news wiggler!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was talking about putting a new stairs carpet in, but like OH says thats not my responsibility. Ive lived here for 5 years, and the carpet is the one the previous tenant had (i know this because of pressure marks from their furniture etc) so goodness knows how old it is. He thinks I may have a bigger damp problem in my bathroom than I first thought so may have to get landlord in to take a look, will speak to him about carpets then. By rights painting isnt my job either, but if i ask landlord to send his painter round he just uses a value emulsion in all the rooms, its ok in the living areas as a freshen up paint, but he only does 1 coat, value needs at least 2, and he does bathroom/kitchen in it too which is what caused my earlier problems and I had to correct myself, so will keep it magnolia but do it myself be a better job and quicker lol


----------



## Wiggler

We also realised that 3/4 of the rooms are big enough that we can take the carpet and underlay with us when we move :rofl:

OH has said I have a £50+ a month (depending how things are financially each month) budget to get some pretty things for the flat to make it more homely! I remember when I was little that the house I lived in was a bit of a dump, I don't want my kids to have the same kind of early memories.


----------



## Wiggler

Thats a good idea new, we are using the value paint at the moment and its awful. it'll be great if your landlord puts new carpet in, we have to pay for ours ourselves and its going to cost a bomb which is why we have out it off.


----------



## luckyme225

Any of you girls that are nesting want to come and clean my house? I'll buy your plane ticket :rofl: I have no desire to clean the house. Now that it's spring I need to go take care of the planters on my front porch and tidy up the flower beds. Hopefully I can convince hubby to mow the lawn and lay fertilizer down next week.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I think I'd pay for plane tickes too lucky! There is soooo much still for me to do!


----------



## Wiggler

I'll come and clean, but you ladies will need to purchase my passport too :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

ermmm... just as soon as i finished this house lucky lol

wiggler i doubt my landlord will be very willing, I had a condemmed fire and chimney last winter and i had to really fight to get him to fix it quickly I had a gapping hole for weeks in the middle of the coldest winter brrrr


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- I got all the baby stuff done but I have no energy to do a deep clean on all three bedrooms, the office, three bathrooms, the playroom, living room, and the kitchen. I think I'll put it off until 37 weeks and hope that my husband feels bad for how big and miserable I'll be at that point that he will do 1/2 the cleaning. My mom's already going to steam clean the whole house for me, bless her heart.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I kept putting it off and off, now Im wishing I started at 12 weeks ha ha


----------



## luckyme225

I would do one room a week but by the time the baby came the house would probably be a mess again. :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

mine has needed a serious decluttering, and now its had one, Im feeling so much happier and there still so much to do lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

my growth scan is tomorrow afternoon. OH cant go with me since he has to work. but my dad is taking me. i feel hopeful that she's put on weight :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hope it goes well Milos hun, Im sure she has grown nicely :)

Woohoo.. FT and Oh will be happy.. phew... now back to Emmerdale and proper stuff ha ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

Bloody hell new! thats awful!! I'm glad he fixed it for you in the end though :) 

Milos, good luck at the scan hun

:( I think my old glasses must have been in a worse condition than i thought. since I have worn these new ones one of my eyes is straining itself to go wonky (thats the only way i can describe it) i thinfk its where my old ones were bent, I hope it doesnt take too long to fix itself. I can see clear as day again though and thats the main thing.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler he didnt have much choice, but he totally wasnt impressed, sarted off as a drippy tap lol.. he sent his plumber round who was a corgi fitter and landlord told him to service my fire while he was here... it spiralled on from there lol... corgi man condemmed fire, fire fitter refused to fit new fire without chimney sweep, chimney sweep condemmed chimney.. meantime Im freezing to death lol

Yours eyes should adjust over next few days hun xx


----------



## Wiggler

Wow! Good thing you got it sorted though! Your landlord sounds like a bit of a skinflint!

Dylans room is 100% finished!! :happydance: I'm going to get it looking lovely tomorrow then take a pic to show you ladies. then the next pic after that will be of it with more furniture and bits in next month. :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

lol, I've had some cheap landlords.... when the plumbing leaked and soaked the carpets, he pulled up the carpet and carried the soaking wet carpet padding outside and hung it on our fence to dry out :dohh: (we sprayed it with a hose to keep it wet until he gave up and bought new stuff.... its actually not legal here to do what he was trying to do)

He also tried all kinds of DIY repairs himself, leaving a bloody fingerprint our wall where he cut his finger hanging up our blinds.

oh and did I mention he was in his 70s? :rofl: There were times where he was huffing and puffing and we thought he'd have a heart attack.


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha nope he is rolling in his money just likes to keep tight hold of it... BUT least I feel totally secure here.

Cant wait for the photos!! 

cant remember what time i had my last pain killers and my back is really hurting arghhhhhh silly me!!!


----------



## Wiggler

new - your FB status is making me hungry, then all the comments about turkey and pasta. I want fooooooooood!!!! i hope your back eases up tonight hun, if not get your blokey to come over and give you a nice backrub.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol sorry lol the ice cream was lush lololol


----------



## Wiggler

I have some ice-cream in the freezer but vanilla icecream on its own is too boring, and the fruit isn;t ripe so can't even make myself a yummy fruit salad. grrrr :( I might have some crumpets soon :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Erm, I think my baby might actually be tunnelling his way out lol oowwwww baby!!!! lol

Oh crumpets they sound lush but I got none, I got haribos, correction, joshua has haribos dont think I'll be forgiven if I eat them ha ha


----------



## lisaf

if you have milk and a blender you can make a vanilla milkshake? :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah.. and add some sweets, smarties or something, almost a McFlurry! Awesome idea lisa xx


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:

Just looked at the calander and looks like Dylan is going back to my mums on the 29th of this month and staying there til bubs is born. I hope bubs comes quickly after Dylan goes down there. I'll miss him like mad and find it too hard if he is gone for ages. Stupid money screwing everything up :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Can't use the blender this late at night, eejits upstairs will be straight on the phone to environmental health :( I'll make one tomorrow though, that sounds super yummy!


----------



## lisaf

lol, if things weren't so bad with the neighbors I'd say screw-em! with all their DIY stuff etc... but I understand, best not to be the person they claim you are!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Would only need the pulse function wont take a minute or make that much noise, put a towel over the blender muffle it lol


----------



## Wiggler

haha, a towel wouldn't muffle it, its soooo loud!! It would be funny though if I did use the blender now, for once they would actually be reporting me for late night noise that is real :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

kind of tempting, huh? :haha: If you're getting blamed anyway, might as well, right?
Heck maybe they'll hear it and understand THATS what real noise from downstairs at night is.. and realise that the noise they've been complaining about is really a hallucination :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Can you imagine them complaining, my pregnant neighbour had a crazy urge for pulsed ice cream and used her blender at 10.20pm, it disturbed my entire evening lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

Its been oddly quiet up there tonight. no DIY, doors slamming, stomping around, maybe they have buggered off. Fingers crossed :haha:


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- I think I've had that landlord! :rofl: Ours name was skip- so if he fixed anything we would say it had been skipped :lol: He once ficed a leak in the tank of my toilet with a baggie, a dixie cup and some duct tape :dohh:


----------



## luckyme225

You could always use the microwave to soften the ice cream a bit then add milk and it will thin out. I remember my brother doing that growing up.


----------



## lisaf

lol @ the landlord thing! Mine would often hire guys but would go so cheap you wouldn't believe it.
The guys he hired to paint the place were so unprofessional (one of them wanted to change his clothes after arriving and wanted us to keep his clothes safe/clean inside our dresser.... we told him to use the kitchen cupboard). He also had me tie his hair back for him and had my friend go get his pills for him and count out the ones he needed to take. That was the 'professional' painter... he had an assistant who was a day laborer... so the landlord went and got him lunch... he got him 2 tacos from Jack in the Box and his lunch break was the amount of time it took him to eat the tacos :dohh:

And the cheap landlord made them stop at 5pm.. even though one of them had JUST ran his paint roller over the inside of the closet door... we had a freshly painted strip on the inside of that door for the rest of the time we lived there, lol!


----------



## lisaf

got signed off work! :happydance: Last day will be Friday. Kind of scary tbh!! This will be the longest time I've gone without working since freshman year of college!!

Bad news is that after measuring right on track every time... I'm now measuring 2 weeks ahead :( Of course my doc did say 'on you, its a little hard to tell for sure what is baby' (code language for 'you're too fat to measure easily' :rofl:)
So I get to have a growth scan. She wants me to schedule it for 39 weeks though, so I still have a wait.
I guess if the ultrasound expert says the baby is measuring 10+ lbs, that we might be headed for a c-section or MAYBE an inducement. It was nice of her to admit that the ultrasounds aren't an exact science.. she said they can be +/- a lb or so.
Kind of scary to hear inducement and c-section with everything going so well for me so far... I really want that natural birth!! :(


----------



## heyyady

A. I don't understand why they're talking induction or section if you are only 36 weeks, everything has been fine, and you haven't had a growth scan?
B. Why do a growth scan so late? what makes them think you'll go that long?
C. Let me guess- your Dr is a woman and skinny :/


----------



## lisaf

PMSL!!! Well, yes, my doctor IS a skinny woman :haha:
She hasn't had any reason to be concerned about the baby's size until now. I've measured exactly right every appointment and suddenly I'm measuring 2 weeks ahead so thats why she's a little concerned.

She said that with first-time moms, we tend to go past due, so if I'm already measuring 38 weeks, I could end up with a 10-12lb baby if I went past due. Again, she admitted that she's not exactly sure on her measurements so she's not saying that I definitely have a larger-than-average baby. She just wants us to get a growth scan to know what we're dealing with before I go past due.

She did say also that if the baby is too big, it can keep them from engaging which can mean that you go past due without triggering labor and the baby just gets bigger etc :shrug:

She assured me that its still my choice no matter what, to be induced or not.


----------



## lisaf

And she wants the growth scan that late because if I go into labor before then the baby probably won't be too big, but doing a scan now will tell them nothing about where I'll be at by my EDD...


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone wanna come over mine and sort it all out before my little monkey comes home? I just wanna go back to bed. Soooooooooo tired. And baby has hiccups and is kicking me like mad in the ribs and it hurts :(


----------



## heyyady

I've been getting nesting done by proxy today:haha: My girlfriend is still up visiting and she did all the babies' laundry and folded everything- then I sorted it by size and took stock and she put it all away! She also packed most of my hospital bag- not to mention went out to the store and spoiled me with houshold things- a new mop that the head comes off and just gets tossed in the machine :) moisture pellets for our bathroom, closet organizers, back of the door organizer, a paperwork organizer, and wax strips for my unbelievably hairy legs! :rofl: THAT was painful but soooooo worth feeling like a girl!


----------



## meow951

plumsugar, peanut, alc & SPN- I've added you to the list and welcome! X

Had my midwife appointment yesterday. I was right basically in the space of a week bubs has gone from totally free to fully engaged. She was surprised lol My blood pressure is slightly up but not high, luckily i have lower blood pressure anyway so it has some room to go up a bit before it becomes a problem. Wee all clear so no signs of pre exclampsia. The swelling is probably just normal swelling. And the reason why i'm measuring less is because he's fully engaged.

Full term today so just waiting now for him to decide to turn up when he's ready!

Can't believe how fast time has gone. Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies, I havent read and caught up with anything just a keep update post (and to say all ABC comments top of this page I agree with without even knowing who what where or why lol a growth scan at 36 weeks is pointless without prior growth scans!)

Anyways, I woke up this morning with stomach ache and a sick feeling, so thought my cold and had turned into a bug and dashed off to bathroom as you do, and all i did was pass a small amount of urine and then blood. I have dull period type cramps very low down but not much bleeding now that seems to have stopped and still feeling rather sicky. Probably nothing, another one of those things, but MW wants me to get checked at the hospital so off there now. Will update soon as I can, if its anything more than normal and they start keeping me in or something starts I will update sasha or pippa on FB and they can post here as I dont think I can get BnB on my phone very well. I think its more false alarms but hey ho xxxxx


----------



## 24/7

Good luck new!! :D xx


----------



## meow951

Hope everything is ok new x


----------



## heyyady

WWeeeeeee! And here we go! 
Good luck New <3


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck new!! I'm about all day so can update for you hun! x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Dylans window is fixed!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Inge

great news wiggler :thumbup:
new- good luck :hugs:
OH put his hand on my tummy last night and it was so warm! Think it weired Leo out cos he got hiccups and kept jumping for ages :haha: My 20th birthday is on 12th april :happydance: so OH has to try to swap wednesday day off for tuesday so we have a day out. He's going to either take me to Btah or Bristol. I want to go Bristol but only reason Bath is mentioned is because I want to go to the Chinese buffet:hissy: 
But Bristol has Primark :thumbup: wed be getting a train anyway as its mad trying to get parking and parking costs loads :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

new i so think hes on the way :happydance: will kepe an eye on my fb for updates xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lisa, growth scans can be off by more than a pound. My kids' playgroup leader, who is on the larger size, was given a c-section at 38 weeks because an ultrasound said her daughter was already 11 pounds. Nope, perfectly healthy 7lbs 3oz, so be cautious.

Also, measuring ahead does not always mean you have a big baby. I measured 2 weeks ahead with Isaiah and he was born a healthy 6lbs 12oz at 38w2d. Sure, he may have been an 8 pounder had I gone the extra 12 days, but that's still not large.

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Wiggler

My little monkey is on his way home!!!! I can't wait to give him a HUGE cuddle and cover him with kisses! 

No updates from new yet, hopefully everything is going OK x x x


----------



## wild2011

yep lisa im with brandi,

i measured spot on for growth and weeks with chloe leila and sienna , never a week ahead or behind, yet managed to have 36 weeker 10lb 11, full term 5lb and over due 7lb 8, how they reckon i measured same for all them sizes god only knows, im 5 weeks ahead now waiting growth scan, i do feel hes big but im all bump this time and wasnt with girls, take them with pinch of salt they r wrong alot of time xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I measured right on for Zoe the whole pregnancy and she was 6lbz 6.5oz at 39w5d. Isaiah measured 2 weeks ahead and was 6lbs 12oz. This baby, I have measured right on for dates until 35 weeks when I measured 2 weeks behind. Yesterday, she was only a week behind. I know I'm going overdue with this one. She's going to be a May baby. I can just tell.

Besides, attempt number 1 at eviction last night did not work AT ALL. Apparently my girls don't like to be evicted by sex, only my boys do.


----------



## Inge

Next MW app im going to ask how big she thinks Leo is. He's not engaged yet (told OH this and he said " hope not, he isnt even born yet":dohh::haha:) 
Babies in both our families arent ever really over 6-7lbs. OH was 6 wks early and 4lb 12oz. SS was 5lbs 6oz and I was 6lbs. No one thinks wer going to have a big baby either. Everyone is having guesses at the size and when he will be born :haha:
Hope new gets good news :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

I don't know how big OH and his brothers and sisters were when they were born but my mum had 3 6-7lbers and then my brother who was nearly 10lbs at weeks early :rofl: I don't want a huge baby :(


----------



## Inge

I dont want a big baby either :wacko:
I found a really pretty hairstyle I love the look of. Its a little shorted then I had it a few years back but might go similar again soon. what do you think? https://hair.hcetp.com/wp-content/uploads/Hot-Celebrity-Short-Bob-Haircuts-Kellie-Pickler.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh its pretty!! :)


----------



## Inge

I know :cloud9: Getting excited now. I might get OH to pay for the haircut cos he has no idea what to get me for my birthday :dohh: He almost forgot it was coming up I had to remind him :haha: 
Iv made 6 homemade chilli beef burgers for dinner tonight. Theyl be enough left for tomorow and for OH to take to work so Im sorted for food :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Oh crap, I was meant to be making stew today, thats just reminded me. never mind I'll do it tomorrow. Not sure what to have tonight now....


----------



## Inge

I might make a stew on saturday. Not sure if to go with chicken or beef :shrug: no use asking OH cos he doesnt care :haha: anyone elses OH like that? If you ask their opinion they just say "up to you" or "dont mind" :dohh: so frustrating :haha:
not too late for you to get it together for a stew is it wiggler?


----------



## Wiggler

It is, I can't cut up swede, OH does it so gonna wait til tomorrow, plus I cook it for a stupidly long amount of time :haha:

Hehe Inge, I'm like that, not OH. He asks me what i want and I say i don't mind or suprise me and he gets all arsey. :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh my god, I knew it! This child is going to drive me crazy! She's my fifth pregnancy and the ONLY ONE to give me stretch marks. I noticed 4 bright red but small ones today and two long ones. She can get out RIGHT NOW before they get worse.


----------



## Inge

BrandiCanucks said:


> Oh my god, I knew it! This child is going to drive me crazy! She's my fifth pregnancy and the ONLY ONE to give me stretch marks. I noticed 4 bright red but small ones today and two long ones. She can get out RIGHT NOW before they get worse.

You might hate me but I havent got any :blush: I ahvent put anything special on my bump just vit e containing mousteriser when I remember :blush: The worst part of my is my upper thighs. They are screwed :dohh: you can see little thread viens and they are red and lumpy :dohh: Thank god OH is with me for life and he doesnt notice cos dont think anyone else wants to see :haha:
Argh and how did I forget easter hols are coming up for schools? :dohh: 2 wks off for SS. Il get OH to actually tyr to find out whats going on with childcare over that time but he shouldnt be much trouble as he's gotten really good lately and more settled. OH is working 12-8 so is out the house 10-9pm so he wont be around much. Pray for me if Jack wants me to play footy with him cos I dont think il make it home :haha:


----------



## heyyady

32 Weeks Today! :happydance: I am so beyond excited to have made it this far! This makes "due date" only 4 weeks off- no one, even dr and all the nurses at L&D think I'll make it that far, but I'd love to go at least another 2!
I have a U/S today that we're going to beg for a new size/weight (not due for another two weeks on that-) because I could deliver any day- 
Brandi- Hope your princess makes her appearance soon :hug:

Anyone heard from New yet?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No, Inge, I don't hate you. These just appeared this morning. I went the entire pregnancy without them. My belly has been the itchiest it's ever been throughout pregnancies, despite my Johnson's lotion. Apparently even a light rub gives stretch marks, SO DON'T SCRATCH!!! My oldest gave me two on each of my thighs but those just look silver now. I wasn't too concerned about them, but it was the belly ones I never wanted.

Thanks heyy!

I was figuring it out this morning, and according to my midwife, insemination date and ultrasound, my due date is April 27th, making me 37w1d. But according to my LMP date, my due date is May 2. So, by that logic, it does make sense that I would measure a week behind. Oh well, she'll get here when she gets here.


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 32 weeks Heyy!!!!

Not heard from new yet.

My monkey is home!!! He loves his room and is giving me lots of kisses and cuddles and scoffing a banana. lol


----------



## 24/7

Argh!! Got home to find a bird had managed to squeeze it's way in through an open window and then had got stuck in the house and been piping everywhere!! I was in such a state, I had to go and get the neighbours builder to get the bird out and OH is now home and disinfecting everything and repainting everything that was stained by the poo!! Such a good husband!! xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

g'morning ladies! milo actually slept decently last night. which i'm so glad for! i leave in about an hour for my growth scan. and then OB at 6. i think he's gonna check for dilation today since tomorrow i'm 36 weeks. lets hope i'm atleast to 1cm! :D

wiggler - good to hear Dylan is in a good mood :) milo goes ape for bananas :haha:


----------



## heyyady

24- Ugh! I hate birds! 

Milos- good luck today!


----------



## luckyme225

New- good luck hun!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry ladies Im home and fidget is still causing me aches and cramps lol Ive had my show, and Im still spot bleeding but its gone pink so they said its ok. His waters are intact so Im not at great risk of infection so allowed me home to see if things start on their own. I had the monitor on for about 45 minutes and had 2 'good' contractions, I think this means noticeable, I felt them anyways lol Midwife has sent me home and said I will either get more intense and regular and she'll me tonight/tomorrow or it'll tail off and start again in a few days there really is no telling so looks like Im none the wiser. I feel very sicky and I am very achey but had another internal so I dont now know whats early labour and whats just prodding and poking soreness :( I hope it wont be long now Im very crampy and achey xxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - good luck! hopefully things go smoothely if it does end up being real labor :)


----------



## 24/7

Welcome home again new!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks! 

Im proper not feeling too great :( food and hotish bath and see how I am then. Feel very sicky but not eaten a great deal, actually not at all today oops lol so wont be helping. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Inge

hope you feel better new :hugs:
Im ok. Have a very squirmy baby today :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Are you still feeling proper kicks or is it the squirmy big jumpy movements? Fidget has stopped kicking now, guess he has run out of room, I just get thudders lol


----------



## 24/7

No kicks here now really, it's just movements and stretches!! The odd kick, which is not often now it usually to the ribs!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Bit of an oops.... OH has had to repaint all the window sils to get rid of the stains from the poo and I just lent on on of them and left a bump shaped mark on it where it was still wet?! :p xx


----------



## heyyady

I get squiggles shutters and thuds- the only time they kick anymore is at the monitors in L&D :haha:


----------



## heyyady

24 :lol: that's hilarious! You should totally leave it!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol 24 what are you like! Hope you didnt have any good trousers on lol

I kinda miss the kicks now they thuds


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Me and Dylan went out to the garden earlier and had dylan played with the little boy next door while me and his mummy chatted, it was really nice, but dylan overexcited himself and is now in a very tired grumpy mood. 

I made homemade spicy wedges with peas, baby carrots and chicken dippers for dinner followed by sliced apple and banana with vanilla ice cream for pudding, it was yummy! Dylan didn't try dinner, but he has had a few bites of the fruit which is better than nothing. 

The weather is soooo hot today, me no likies :( If its mega hot again tomorrow we are going to have a picnic in the garden I think, no way I want to be stuck in the inferno flat all day :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Walking is far more comfortable than sitting so think after dinner i will carry on with the kitchen, OH made a great start on it earlier, now its just cosmetic and putting it back together and washing cupboard fronts etc, he pulled out the appliances and we cleaned them sides and under as well, and we (he lol) moved the fridge to the other side of the room which has given me sooooooooooo much space and freed up 2 cupboards i had empty and were blocked by the fidge lol so more starage, always a bonus lol Just need a home for the microwave now as it kinda lost his lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Went to the OB today. Everything is all good, baby is just now measuring a week ahead, so i am going to get a growth scan on monday, everything else is good, erfect BP, weight etc... not dilated at all.. i dont know why people keep saying that is uncomfortable, i barely noticed it, Dr said that if it didn't bother me, thats a good sign for vaginal birth.


----------



## lisaf

My doc said she won't even check my cervix until I tell her something that indicates things are happening... 
things like the baby dropping... mucus plug loss etc...
:shrug:

hopeful - not sure if you saw, but I started measuring ahead this week... kind of strange but I guess it happens sometimes. I'm getting a growth scan but not until 39 weeks.


----------



## meow951

Glad everythings alright new. How exciting!

24/7- You made me chuckle with the bird in house. Hope everythings disinfected and the poo is gone lol

I've been getting some proper hardcore braxton hicks today. First time i've been able to say it's definately braxton hicks. The top of my bump was going so hard and tight and i was getting period pains at the bottom of my stomach at the same time. (i assume this is braxton hicks :haha: ) Had them about every 5 mins for an hour and then they disappeared.


----------



## lisaf

so the girls at work took me out to lunch last week. The gave me gifts etc... I sent out a thankyou email afterwards thanking them for the lunch and gifts.
Do I still need to write formal thankyou notes?


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- yea i read that yesterday. She checked mine because i was having bad BH's last week and since baby is measuring larger. 
No you dont need to send them thank you notes, if you did emails, unless someone got something extravagant.

So i do a lot of charity work with St Judes Children Hospital, and my husband agreed for me to host a gala for them on May 6th (never asked me), I will be 37 weeks pregnant. Not that thrilled. SOunds bad, but at this point i'd rather write them the check and stay home.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meow Im not sure, Ive experienced tightenings and cramps and pains in all manner of ways and Ive no idea what is what lolol Hope you're resting hun!

Lisa Ive been measuring 5 weeks ahead for ages, now 4 weeks, but my scan had me behind lol I wouldnt worry too much, they also making their own personal shape and weight now and this is where the changes come into play. Im sure bubs is fine :)

Hopeful, I couldnt tolerate the pain when I had Joshua, nor this time, think everyone is different. labour itself and the crowning etc was m,anageable on just the normal pain relief and I wouldnt say my pain threshhold was low, just somethings I cant tolerate, and thats poking fingers and devices in areas so not willing for it lololol I had a successful vaginal birth no tears etc xx


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - yeah, thanks, I didn't want to be rude, but they mostly got me small gifts. There was one person who went in on a gift with everyone else who wasn't at the lunch and who I might not have thanked.
But now that I think about it... nobody does more than an email in thanks for baby gifts around here! Just need to stop being paranoid!


----------



## hopefulmama

I mean i am planning to only send thank you notes to the gifts that were like 100-200. Over 200 i will send a thank you note and little gift or gift card. Other than that just email stuff if under 100. Seemed logical to me, and DH agreed probably just so i'd shut up.


----------



## lisaf

lol
I never want to be rude, even if its stupid to write a thank you note for a $10 gift I'd still do it. But I dont' have my co-workers home addresses and the baby monitor was a group gift and that just makes handwritten thank you notes silly.
I feel like an idiot everytime I write a thank you note. I just sound so stupid, lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Phew, taking a break lol I am so impressed with the kitchen I never new it could look so big, I actually have a totally decent sized kitchen I so should have moved the fridge years ago lol Ive no idea why i never thought about it before lol Short break, then do the last 2 shelves, then bath then ironing lol then if fidget decides he wants to come at any time he more than welcome, the rest is just regular tidying lol


----------



## Wiggler

Grrr, OH is in a shitty mood cos Dylan was in a bad mood, now my lovely evening of watching a film has been ruined cos if I sit in there the "smacked arse" look on his face will just piss me off. Not sure what to do now...


----------



## new_to_ttc

BnB wiggler :) lol.. or my ironing? lol


----------



## Wiggler

BnB sounds good. You don't want me ironing, I barely know how to use one. I have ironed once in my life and the poor top I attacked was more wrinkled when I was finished :rofl:


----------



## MilosMommy7

i'm back from my appt at MFM. DD is looking good and packed on a whole 1.5 lbs in the last 3 weeks making her 5 lbs 7 oz (compared to the 3 lb 11oz last time). i still weighed the same from last week. so those two pounds was the baby! lol. during the scan she had such bad hiccups and even gave us the middle finger. then we could her putting her fingers in her mouth. but they couldnt any good shots to print out. the tech commented on how far down her head was and then asked if i was having contractions already (as if she thought it'd be soon). i had a couple during my NST. 
speaking of NST i almost failed because they did it after my scan and she had fallen asleep. i've had the same nurse do my NST the past few weeks and everytime (if the baby isnt too active) she claims i havent eatin for the day i dont starve myself! wtf does she think i do? i had a snack at 11:30 this morning and left at 12 since my appt was at 12:30. so yes, by the time 1:30 rolled around i was hungry. doesnt mean i didnt eat all day. but she kept asking "are you sure you ate?" uh no, i'm just lieing because i like to starve me and my baby.
my OB appt is at 6 so i'm hoping he checks me and see if her being that head down has down anything for dilation.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Great scan then wiggler, so glad she has put on the lbs :) They so rude some of these nurses who dont take your word for things, so frustrating its not like you want to fail tests etc grrrrrr Wonder if you'll be going soon... its getting so exciting! So many of us getting close... touchabley close but just not quite there arghhh lol


----------



## 24/7

Zzz.... All this cleaning has worn me out!! Our bed is now washed and put on, and on normal washing load number three.... Typical that I had just done all the washing this morning and it had to get poo'd on?! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Glad the scan went well Milos and she put on some weight, what a cheeky little lady for giving you the finger! :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

hear hear 24!!! I am totally worn out ha ha Actually shouldnt still be here need to get this darn kitchen finished lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Milos- that's great, you must feel way better!!


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone else mega mega hot? I just want to lay in a bath filled with ice, but I don't have a bath and don't have ice :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

hehe you're little radiator has turned on, mine is sooooo hot lolol


----------



## 24/7

I am always BOILING!! At the begining I was freezing, now I'm the opposite!!

Time to watch Lambing Live!! :D:D:D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

It doesn't help that I've just had my RLT too. Bleh, why can't the weather still be crappy and cold :( Stupid inferno flat and stupid sun :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thats the nearest we can get to lambing... I miss being around the farm this year watching the little lambs popping out, helping their mummys when they struggle its sooooooo beautiful! This is one of a set of triplets, helped into the world by me :)
 



Attached Files:







me on the farm 031.jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 24/7

I would so love that new!! :D:D I love the programme so much!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Awwww! I love lambs! Not to keen on big grown up sheep, I'm still scarred mentally from a school trip I went on when I was 5 or 6. We went to a sheep farm and a sheep sneezed on my brand new coat and there was a big patch of green sheep snot on it :cry: I was heartbroken, it was at the beginning of the trip too so I had to wear the snotty coat all day :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its really great, hard work though lol (that one went to Asda though.. its not all awww sweet lol) Only 1 of the triplets were kept for breeding lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler said:


> Awwww! I love lambs! Not to keen on big grown up sheep, I'm still scarred mentally from a school trip I went on when I was 5 or 6. We went to a sheep farm and a sheep sneezed on my brand new coat and there was a big patch of green sheep snot on it :cry: I was heartbroken, it was at the beginning of the trip too so I had to wear the snotty coat all day :cry:

:rofl: sorry hun.... lol that is funny though lol sheeps are stronger little things though lol... dont walk into a field of sheep with a bag of nuts ha ha ha


----------



## 24/7

Sorry wiggler, I laughed!! :D:D xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- I am ALWAYS hot. I keep my AC soo cold in my house all the time. Its like 32c outside and i keep it like 18/19c inside at all times. My DH is going nuts because its like a freezer in my house.


----------



## Wiggler

new and 24/7 - You meanies!! Laughing at my childhood trauma :rofl: I gotta say though, if it had happened to someone else I would laugh my arse off. My coat was good as new though once it had been washed. I was very happy :)


----------



## lisaf

hey girls, do babies pop in and out of engaging?
I've had extreme shortness of breath lately and noticed when I was walking to the mailbox that I could suddenly breathe... at the same time, my pelvis felt very full/dense/heavy, and the top of my bump didn't seem as high. Of course 5 minutes later I was short of breath again, pelvis felt fine and bump was high up under my boobs.
I've had brief moments off and on where I can breathe since those moments.

Is this in my head or just baby shifting to give me room? Trying to engage?


----------



## 24/7

Sam pops in and out multiple times in the day, and yesterday spent some time hanging upside down too?! Crazy boy!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

My LO pops in and out of engaging, cheeky monkey, but I don't think its that common for first babies to do that. Could be though, or could be bubs trying to engage. I hope its not too long until you get some relief and can breath easier hun :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

It could just be positioning hun, but baby can bob in and out of early engagment for weeks. I think once they pass a certain point they get pretty stuck. Fidget has totally gone from my upper bump now, I think he totally stuck head down lol


----------



## Wiggler

OMG 4 weeks to go, I am totally terrified! Where has all the time gone and where have all these mega fears and worries come from :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thats 4 weeks if bubs decides to stay put that long lol Is scary though huh, Sunday took me loads to get over and I was so worrying, but today i was a little more calm and prepared. I think once you finish the painting etc hun you'll relax more and feel more ready :)


----------



## lisaf

lol, I can handle 4 weeks (as scary as that is).... if he comes early, I'm going to be terrified :rofl:

I had the YUMMIEST lunch...
spinach salad with feta cheese, candied pecans, blueberries and raspberries with a maple vinagrette (sp?) dressing
yummm... I want more :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Well OH has pretty much given up on the painting, the lounge is mainly done, just needs a bit more on the wood, so not urgent, the hallway is done and Dylans room is done. I'm worried Dylan will hate me for making him share me and OH, I'm worried I will be a bad mummy to new bubs what with all the screw ups we made with Dylan, I'm worried about money, tax credits changed this week so Tuesday we will find out the damage.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dont worry about your tax credits hun its only child benefit taking a payment freeze, and nothing drastic will change until the renewals. As for sibling revalry it will be ok hun. You've done a great job with Dylan, and you will with bubs! I think we all have them fears hun, we wouldnt be human if we didnt, but once our little bundles are in our arms we'll soon realise that they were unnecessary xxx


----------



## luckyme225

I hope I go in 4 weeks but highly doubt I will. Praying 38 weeks will be my lucky week. Don't want to go before 38 weeks because I have a lot of events going on between now and then.


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, I just need to keep telling myself everything will be OK. We know what mistakes we did with Dylan and what to do to avoid them this time, and Dylan will love being a big brother. I'm just going ito panic mode slightly cos it's gone so fast and I feel so unprepared.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im ready now lol I am pratically term lol only 2 days away lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

thanks for the replies ladies! does put my mind at ease. now they just have me wondering if i'll go into labor within the next week or two. or if she'll be stubborn and just make me think she's ready to come but wait to come close to due date.:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

If you owned all of mothercare you wouldnt feel prepared hun!! You never will, but you will be ready the very second he is placed in your arms xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I would feel a little better if I owned all of Mothercare :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol milos, I said to my mum today, after everything this week, I bet he just makes me wait until May lol I'll be 12 days over watching all the May babies coming ha ha


----------



## lisaf

I am convinced I'd feel more prepared if I had a beautiful new house that didn't need any work done to it, had new carpets etc :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh a nice house with lovely carpets and sane neighbors would make me feel better too. Fingers crossed i win the lotto this week :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Lisa, it would help huh lol


----------



## lisaf

lol... yup! I think having a maid would help too :haha:
Better buy that lotto ticket!!


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh and a chef!!!!

I already have the lotto ticket, its sat in front of me. I don't think OH got a Euromillions ticket though. I shall have to ask.


----------



## MilosMommy7

i'm not gonna feel ready or prepared until i have her! i felt that way with milo. nothing really sunk in until i finally was holding him.

new- lol. that's how it always happens! but for some reason everyone around me thinks i'll have her in April. so we'll see :)


----------



## luckyme225

Give me a personal chef and a Starbucks across the street and I would be ready today :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

I second starbucks across the street.

New, ooh thought fidget was coming! Have you had steroids for him or is it ok without now? I thought 38 weeks was term? 

Yay for your little girl growing so much Milos:happydance:

24/7 :rofl: I'd hate a bird in the house

Wiggler, you'll be fine:hugs: you're doing a great job with Dylan, fingers crossed for the lotto lol

Lisa, the email will be fine:flower:

Hopeful, I wouldn't want to do a gala at 37 weeks, can you postpone it? Planning anything that late in pregnancy is risky!

Eilidh is 4 weeks old today :shock:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- I can't postpone it but i will just have to decline which makes me feel like an asshole, but DH really shouldn't have offered and confirmed me without asking me. 

Lucky- I'd be thrilled with starbucks across street. Can't complain too much its 6 blocks away, but i still drive there because it's too hot to shlep there when i want a coffee that fast then have to walk back. Had it better in NYC, it was in my building, plus we had a continental european breakfast every morning with the best pastries and nespresso machines to id dash up when i'd walk my dog and bring loads of food back to my apt.. i miss that.


----------



## lisaf

omg, I'm so jealous of your NYC building amenities!!! :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

4 weeks!! Wow that has flown by! 

I dont think he needs steriods this late, when I was talking to rhe midwife i asked if he'd be ok if it was starting and she said 'oh yes, you're right at that point now, its soon, just a matter of how soon' so Im not worried about him at all, he should be over 5lb now so no extra post natal care should be needed for him :)

Im finished with the kitchen lol I cant do no more tonight lol Just need to wipe the cupboard doors and then the floor tomorrow and we scrubbed the floor today so a sweep and mop will be more than ok. That means i start bedroom tomorrow lol (and still have the ironing here lol) I was going to say bedroom shouldnt take long, but said that about the kitchen so not going there lolol


----------



## Wiggler

OMG mummy, 4 weeks already! The time has really flown by!! How is she getting on? Is she sleeping better at all?

Just checked the weather for tomorrow and its meant to be sunny still. Yippee, that means we can have our picnic in the garden tomorrow :happydance: Not sure what I'm going to do as we don't have much picnic food in, probably cheese sarnies and fruit with lots of cold juice :)


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- wow four weeks already! crazy how time goes. I remember that they had changed full term to 38 weeks when I was leaving the hospital that i used to work at. They considered 37 weeks as a "late preterm" delivery.

Hopeful- Mine is a 10 minute drive but at least it has a drive through so I don't have to get out of the car. I'm so lazy when it comes to dressing up these days.


----------



## hopefulmama

Jeez i want starbucks now. Can't drink it at 6 pm otherwise i wont sleep tonight.. 

Lucky- new vampire diaries tonight, after a month of reruns. I got my hair colored yesterday and it was first time in awhile i looked presentable. SO i feel you on lazy.


----------



## luckyme225

I know I saw that it would be on tonight when I was looking at my recording for the week. I'm so excited!!! Did you watch "Pregnant in Heels"? I'm going to do a full on highlight when I go in next because I need something new. Going to keep my hair long but want lots of layers, though I'm finding it hard to find a pic of how I want it exactly. Probably start my layers near at my chin and work down.


----------



## lisaf

I want an iced coffee soooo bad.
Trying to limit my caffiene though... the few times I've had a little, my heart starts racing :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I just kept my coffee on the top shelf out of the way during my little nesting clean, its NEVER drank in this house lol


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping in to say hi! We met with the pediatrician yesterday and we are very happy with our choice. I think he's going to be great. I have an OB appt on Monday (36 weeks). I am so curious about what they'll tell me. My blood sugar has been good and I feel well considering my bump is huge. I do have some major swelling in my feet though, which is due to the fact that I am standing most of the day while teaching and I don't have any comfy shoes. I can't wait to see if they'll let me go back to work after Easter break. I'd really like to work until the end of April.


----------



## mummy3

Thanks new/lucky, I must seem really ignorant, just never got past the 35 week mark personally:blush: 

Wiggler, lol no she likes to be awake all night, lots of grunts and shouts:haha: She is alot more alert now:cloud9:

Hopeful, Yeah seems your DH didn't put much thought in there, do they know how pregnant you are? I wouldn't feel guilty hun:hugs: Your NYC place sounds awesome too, do you go back there or are you in Miami permenantly now?


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- Yea i watched it, i know the woman Rosie who the show is about. Super amazing woman and super cool. I like the show a lot, you'll laugh when you see the couple looking for their name, it's the most insane behavior i've ever seen. Also real housewives of ny back tonight, finally good tv is back after weeks of crap.


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- i won't be back in nyc for awhile, like august or september. Makes me sad but sorta stuck for obvious reasons haha


----------



## luckyme225

I watched the show the next day while bouncing on my exercise ball lol. That couple was crazy, all that fuss over naming their baby.


----------



## hopefulmama

Yea then they ended up picking the name they wanted that everyone hated. ha


----------



## luckyme225

I don't know what the deal is, I'm seriously always hungry. I feel like all I do is eat all day. I just had some chili with cheese and chips.


----------



## lisaf

hehe, lucky... have you seen the Ruffles chips that are chili cheese fry flavor? They're awesome!! :)


----------



## Soph22

Hi all-
Wow, can't believe your little one is already 4 weeks old, Mummy!

Bizy- I so hear you on the swollen feet! Mine are CRAZY! I have a wedding both this weekend and next and had to go buy shoes to wear. My first traumatic shoe buying experience, I usually love buying shoes! But nothing looks good when you have cankles and your foot looks like a balloon. 
I have two more weeks of teaching, can't believe it! 

I'm hungry a lot now too, I thought that was supposed to die down a bit once we got closer?


----------



## hopefulmama

i hate when this baby has hiccups, it drives me nuts cause it feels so weird.. and of course he always does


----------



## Soph22

mine had hiccups at 5 am yesterday, not helping me go back to sleep, baby!


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- those sound good! I also like chili cheese fritos.

I love hiccups! That's about the only thing I'll miss about pregnancy.


----------



## lisaf

the Ruffles are a million times better than the Fritos, lol! :) I think its because the Ruffles are made from potatoes so its more like the fries.

I don't think I've ever felt my LO have hiccups :(


----------



## Angel3000

i'm due May 20th 2011.

Good luck and Congrats to everyone else due in May!!! woop!!


----------



## mummy3

Hiccups are great, Eilidh got them all the time inside me and she's still constantly hiccuping now:haha:

Hopeful, is there no way you can go back to New York before baby comes?


----------



## mummy3

Hello Angel:flower:


----------



## jmiller

good evening ladies. Hope everyone is well. :) Im finally home after my lovely 9 day stay in the hospital. It was sooooo hard leaving yesterday and not having my baby girl with me. She is doing really good and getting stronger everyday. I got to kangaroo her today for the first time which was absolutely amazing :) I hope everyone is doing good with the remaining couple of weeks in your pregnancy. I have to admit i miss my bump
 



Attached Files:







DSC00232.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4









207898_10150210916815020_577520019_8791355_7871582_n.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BizyBee

My little one always has hiccups too. It feels so funny.


----------



## jmiller

i almost forgot our nursery is finished now too. My mother in law came while i was in the hospital and finished all of it :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00214.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 7









DSC00215.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 6









DSC00216.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4









DSC00217.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4









DSC00218.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome angel.

Jmiller, glad you finally went home. Hope you're bringing your little one home soon.


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- No i have too much going on now and i wouldn't feel up to it or comfortable traveling there alone this late in pregnancy. 

So not to be TMI but for the first time my nipples have been leaking big time and have stopped over the last hour. It's so weird. I am sitting here with tissues stuck to my nipples because i do not want to put a bra on haha


----------



## lisaf

whew, my heart won't stop pounding!! :( Doc said it was normal but its pretty uncomfortable


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful-I'm getting seriously leaky these days. Sometimes my boobs hurt so much I feel like they need to be milked. I should probably start wearing nursing pads to work.

Lisa- pregnancy really whacks my heart out. I get really bad palpitations that stick with me for a few months postpartum.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- I get the same thing in and out of the day, its very freaky and causes me anxiety, no good. 

For the last hour I've been so uncomfortable, baby must be in weird position because from belly buttom and up its rock hard and I feel like my belly button is going to tear open, and mine is still an nny, very stretch inny but not poking out at all. Hurts a bit and is so weird. Anyone get this?


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- I get the same thing in and out of the day, its very freaky and causes me anxiety, no good. 

For the last hour I've been so uncomfortable, baby must be in weird position because from belly buttom and up its rock hard and I feel like my belly button is going to tear open, and mine is still an nny, very stretch inny but not poking out at all. Hurts a bit and is so weird. Anyone get this?


----------



## lisaf

I know what you mean about the stretchy innie.... haven't experienced the hard bump thing though


----------



## MilosMommy7

jmiller - the nursery looks lovely :D

lisa- i've mentioned that a few times to SIL. it feels as if it's pounding super hard and fast and as if it's in my throat. it's kinda scary because it feels abnormal and i never felt that when i was prego with Milo.


----------



## lisaf

milos mommy - yeah, my doc said its because our blood volume is increased so much... you described it perfectly though.. I keep putting my hand to my throat because its just pounding so hard there!


----------



## heyyady

Hopeful- my bump gets reallly hard when they're changing positions- my belly button is just about flat now, which is painful but stll better than popped out!

Lisa- that salad sounds amazing!

Mummy- Happy 1 month to Eilidh! Can we get a picture of the princess?

So, I went in to my AFI U/S today and their fluid levels are perfectly even- cord blood flow is perfect- however my cervix isn't being quite as cooperative. it's gone from 2.2 down to 1.4 in the last 7 days. And this being while Charlotte was here doing EVERYTHING for me. (she left today)- So I got sent back to L&D. My contractions are about 5 minutes apart, but I'm not dilating at all and the contractions aren't super strong, so they let me go home again- they are confidant I will deliver in the next two weeks :shock: but decided since I'm 32 weeks and the girls already had one round of steroids that they don't need it again- They are really good sized, although Rochell has fallen even farther behind (they don't seem worried, I'm of course tweaking over it)


----------



## heyyady

Oh- and Milos- that's such great news about LOs growth! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

jmiller - She is sooo gorgeous! I hope it's not long until she is home with you :hugs: And your nursery is GORGEOUS!!!!

Heyy - Glad the scan went well hun, I hope your little ladies stay in a bit longer :hugs:

Worst. Night. Ever!!! Dylan started pounding his wall just as we were going to bed, so we rushed in there and he was asleep and crying in his sleep :cry: So we gave him a little cuddle to sooth him and put him back to bed. Then I woke up 3-4 times cos either OH was on my side of the bed, or baby was pounding my bladder, or they were stomping around upstairs. GRRR. I got to lay in til 6.45am though and had a cup of tea waiting for when I woke up :cloud9: OH was so sweet this morning.

Not got much to do today, just a bit of tidying in Dylans room and preparing our picnic.


----------



## Gemma Lou

Are all our may babies who have arrived early doing ok? x


----------



## Gemma Lou

jmiller, she is absolutely beautiful, well done!!!!!!!!!! Loving the nursery!!!!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Sorry it was a rubbish night wiggler. :hugs:
Off out today, hopefully to Brighton as OH has surprised me with a day off, yippeee!! xx


----------



## meow951

Gemma Lou- As far as i know all early babies are doing fine and are either already home or coming home soon.

Angel- Welcome, added you to the list

Jmiller- Your nursery is gorgeous! And so is your little girl

Wiggler- I feel your pain with the crap nights sleep. It was so hot here and i kept waking up all night, it was horrible. I'm knackered this morning.

hey- Can't believe your having your babies in the next 2 weeks for definate. I hate having this waiting around not knowing when mine will come. I'd quite like a specific date and time :haha:

TMI but i had a thick blob of yellowy mucus come out this morning. Pretty gross lol and i've got period pains. If i could reach i'd have a feel of my cervix and see what it's doing. Perils of having stubby fingers and a big belly in the way :haha: Might do some cleaning and things today. ANyone doing anything nice today?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies :)

Fidget always has hiccups lol He had them on the monitor yesterday i asked her do I trace every hiccup or just ignore them and movements, she laughed and said best we ignore the hiccups lol my whole tummy jumps lol

Jmiller welcome home hun, and how gorgeous is your nursery!! Wont be long until your little lady is home with you, hope you both well!

Heyy sounds like you might have them little ladies with you soon! Its good they are progressing so well, if the doctors arent worried, dont you be they seen loads and they know what to worry over :hugs:

Wiggler sorry you had a rough night, but yay to the lie in! I finished the kitchen at 12.08am lol (went back to it, couldnt leave those last few jobs lol) went straight to bed after but didnt sleep too great. 

Morning meow! Lol wish i could reach my cervix and examine myself Id be far more gentle lol and also wish I knew what was happening and when lol Nothing noce planned for today, more of this thing i believe the every day person calls housework lol 

Have a fantastic day out 24, hope DH spoils you rotten!

Supposed to get my 'all clear' today but my MWs phone is off, which means she must still be off so now Im going to have to ring around the houses to find my results out grrrr 

Ok school run, then a run tot he tip to offload the huge amount of household crap Ive sorted out lol xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Meow951, that sounds promising, fingers crossed for you! x x


----------



## Angel3000

lisaf said:


> the Ruffles are a million times better than the Fritos, lol! :) I think its because the Ruffles are made from potatoes so its more like the fries.
> 
> I don't think I've ever felt my LO have hiccups :(

Mine is prone to hiccups all the time, i feel sorry for him, he seems to get so frustrated he's kicking he's punching he's turning over, and just going all out in there and once he calms down poor thing still has em'.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Okies that's child dropped off (on time wow! lol), half my house now at the refuse tip and only took 2 phone calls to find someone who can help me get my results yay! So now a 10 minute wait while she logs on to the hospital database to get the results as they arent on the regular system yet (as i expected). Think i will get some breakfast while I wait, and then its the ironing, no compromise lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

That was a fast 10 minutes......

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I have the all clear :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Right fidget, thats what mummy has been waiting for, everything is safe for you to come out now so whenever your ready baby boy :)


----------



## 24/7

Just off now!! :D
Sam feels like he about to fall out my bum?! :o xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

ermmm 24.. take your bag and notes with you!! lol

have a great day hun xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Just had a nice bowl of icecream and sliced banana, still boiling hot though :(


----------



## Wiggler

great news new!!!


----------



## Angel3000

well, it's official. . . i'm awake, seems a hubby who tosses and turns and a frustrated Bump who thinks it's a fantastic idea to kick off while mammy is "trying" to sleep, is not a good combination for some decent rest.
Oh well, lets hope i get better luck for my nap later today, coz with how am feeling i'm gonna need one :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hun, huge relief off my shoulders! Hmmmm its over cast here, I'll have a bit of your sun hun lol Although its not cold outside, so it might pick up! 

My mum is making me laugh, she texts me every few hours 'anything??' lolol its going to be a long couple of weeks lol she is so excited lol but this morning she making sure Im not sore from yesterday, told her how Im feeling, and she said 'cant you put it all into google and see what it means'.. I was like mum, you had 4 kids you know what it means, it means baby is heading the right way and we have to be patient lol I thought it would be Joshua getting frustrated at this stage not my mum lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww angel, sleepless nights are rubbish :( Hope your nap goes better later on today xxx


----------



## Angel3000

https://www.desicomments.com/graphics/thankyou/23.gif


----------



## Wiggler

... Well this is interesting. Dylan asked for more juice and when I went to get the cup off him he hit me with it, so I told him off and as usual it started a tantrum, well he threw himself on the floor and started the usual, kicking the walls, banging really loud etc to get his own way, I normally plonk him on the sofa at this point to reduce the noise he makes and walk off, this time I just walked off and OMG he is angry!! Maybe now he will earn it's not nice to hit mummy when she is going to make a lovely orange juice drink!

ooh, he is quiet now. I think it worked! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

oops! lol Little monkey huh lol

Right JK finished .. must do ironing.. need to turn iron on... ha ha ha


----------



## Angel3000

Wow, how long did it take him to calm down? usualy takes my 4 yr old a good hour once he gets started


----------



## Wiggler

He's asleep now. OMG the noise he was making when I walked off though, the neighbors must be out, they would have gone mental if they were in! Bless him, he ended up getting on the sofa himself :)

Was JK any good today? I might try to catch it later if I get the chance. 

Bubs is making up for being quiet the other day, all yesterday and today has been non-stop kicks and punches. lol.


----------



## Wiggler

Angel, only about 5 minutes, I was quite shocked, normally when I plonk him on the sofa it can take 15-20 minutes of him screaming his head off before he calms down. He's only trying it on cos he wants me to spoil him like my mum does, he will be back to normal again tomorrow :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler i remember them days lol Joshua knows now 1 set of rules at my mums, 1 set here and its that simple lol


----------



## Angel3000

Normally 15-20 mins?? OMG your so lucky, with mine even if it's something little and daft, i have to go through a whole process of him kicking and screaming and then trying to break something before he even begins to calm down, he's got one hell of a temper, he takes after his dad. i'm hoping with perserverance he'll get more calmer as he gets older


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, I used to go to my nans and get rediculously spoilt, I loved it, apparently I was like Dylan was when I was little and played up for a few days when I got back, but when I got a bit older I realised it was a holiday and stopped playing up when I got home. Dylan is slowly getting better, it used to be 2-3 days of hell when he got back, I always arranged it so he would come home on a friday evening so OH could help me deal with the little monster. :haha:
I never considered stopping it though cos I know how much he loves it there, he gets so excited when he sees me packing his overnight bag, bless him :)


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Angel :hugs: Hopefully it won't be too long until he calms down. Is he looking forward to being a big brother?


----------



## Angel3000

thanks, and yes he is, constantly keeps asking me "whens Harrison coming out?" " When can i see him?", he talks about all the things he wants to teach him and everything it's so adorable.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww thats so cute!!


----------



## wild2011

moaning or afternoon ladies, payday today and ive just spent about 65% of it on bills big food shop tonight, and some clothes for the girls, now to persuade dh to go to the big tesco across town as ive got vouchers and our local asdas girls clothes r poo lol

hayfever pls bugger off, ime sneezing every 2 mins and peeing myself :(

one of my cats went missing last night, they dont go out but sit on back door step if its open, the delivery guy left gate open and hes been gone since about 9pm last night, so worried my baby boy has no sense and wud have gone up to first person he sees or even walk in a house if door open, lets hoping he walked into sum1s house and will escape wen doors open. :cry: his sister is walking round looking for him, bless.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww how cute angel!

So I managed about 10 items of clothing until OH popped online to ask me something and we ended up talking for ages lol oops, then my dad rang for a chat, then asked me to go diplomatically sort his holiday out because he was starting to get frustrated witht he muppets so I just sorted that, got them a free hotel upgrade and compensation too ha ha I'll let dad take the credit mum is going to be so impressed lol 

Suppose everyone has left me alone again now I should turn the iron back on :( lol this will probably take all day lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww Wild Im sorry about your cat hun, has he got his name on? any contact details? Hope he comes back!! 

Lol always the case on payday huh, money comes in and just as quick is accounted for and goes back out! Is your car sorted now? Hows all that pressure pain you were having hun?


----------



## wild2011

new im so tempted to post a pic of my ironing pile :rofl: my the swinging crib is over piled with clothes plus 3 full lines drying and another load in, :rofl: not bothering today it can keep ill do it sat morning


----------



## Angel3000

wow,new if i decide to plan a holiday, i'm handing the details to you, with that lovely nack of getting good deals lol.

And wild i'm sorry about ya cat, hope he comes back *fingures crossed*
And yeah new i think will all the destractions it may just take all day to do ironing, but ya never know once ya get going before ya know it it'll all be done :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

My ironing was so bad, I went through it with the charity bags first lol reduced it to need only clothes pmsl I think it looks a lot worse than it is, and once I finish what I can see here its done I have no more wet lol Then i will wash fidgets stuff and get that sorted and dried and ironed lol I just hate starting, and once i started I was ok, but now I have stopped again lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Angel i booked this holiday ages ago, for me and Joshua, my mum and dad, but then I found out my EDD was the flying date so had to cancel me and Joshua so its just them going. Their tickets arrived on Tuesday, everything booked and paid for for over a year, and attached to the tickets was a little letter saying apologies but the flight to the destination was no longer in service.. thats it! No explanation, no substitute flight, and when my mum rang they told her her hotel was booked and ok, and return flight it was just the going flight but they didnt have another one. They didnt seem bothered at all, as if they couldnt see the problem! I sorted now, the dates have had to shift by a day (in my favour lol gives fidget 1 extra day to come before they go!), they have better accomodation with a luxary double bedroom (from a twin room lol) and when the lady had finished telling me they will cover all admin costs etc i said too right, now only matter left is the compensation for your cock up :haha: That is being sorted and an gesture offer will be made this afternoon so we'll see what it is. Anything is a bonus now the holiday and flights are sorted :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Morning ladies...I can't wait to go back to bed.

heyy - Glad to hear the girls are doing okay in there. Best of luck and wishes if they do decided they want to be April babies.

Wiggler - Great news on Dylan only having a five minute tantrum. What's your secret? Isaiah will have tantrums up to 3 hours long. Zoe will have them where she injures herself.

So, cute story. Neither kid napped yesterday so we put them down at their regular bedtime, but gave them a movie to watch. We had Isaiah in a pull-up but he started whining around 11:30pm so we went to check on him. He was only whining in his sleep, but he had, at some point, used the potty in his room all by himself, but in the process, decided that he didn't want to wear his pull-up; he wanted underwear, so he changed into underwear sometime in the night.

The not-so-cute story is that I didn't get to bed until 1:30am and Isaiah was up at 2:00am. My husband, who went to bed at 10:00pm, woke at 5:00am, and Isaiah woke again at 6:00am. Of course, my husband, comes into the bedroom and says to me, "Isaiah's up. He's just on the couch. Don't worry about him, but I'm going for a walk"...you're kidding, right? I've had less than 4 hours of sleep and you're leaving me sleeping with one child awake and another going to wake in the next hour?

So, I am up at the crack of stupid, as usual. I can't wait until he gets back home because I'm going straight back to bed.

On that note...HOLY BRAXTON HICKS!!! My goodness this one is strong...crampy too!!


----------



## wild2011

nope cars not sorted still waiting on parts.. 

cats not got collar they dont wear them as dont go out and kids would strangle them with them :lol: they are booked in for chipping as was no point before theyve only recently taken to sitting on door step, i hand reard them from 3 weeks old, mummy cat 
refused to feed them so i did on pippettes siennas crying for him bless, girls dont know yet im hoping he comes home before them 

pressure still bad gunk dAILY and odd period pains low in bump, but nothing ever comes of it lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay new, let me get this straight...the hotel room and accomodations were okay, they had a way to get back, but they still sent tickets for a cancelled flight down there and couldn't see any issue with no flight being available, as if your parents were supposed to magically teleport themselves or grow some wings and get there themselves?

Okay, you win for the most ridiculous experience of the day, and it's only 7:30am.


----------



## wild2011

thanks angel!


----------



## wild2011

girls bunk beds just came, 4 weeks late! id put a claim in for them as were dispatched ages ago, guy was cocky and i lost it ooppps, lol lol

got a friend popping over for an hour and siennas falling asleep so some adult company for a bit wahooooooooo


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont remember having any of this braxton hicks stuff, and cramping and large loss with Joshua. i was fine, fat and frumpy, had the show, remained fat and frumpy, then water broke 2 weeks later... thats it. There really was little else inbetween. This is all very confusing to me, and I dont know if its just my body or if he is preparing his entrance arghhhh lol My mum isnt helping with her hourly texts, and my sister got back from honeymoon last night and already 4 texts and 2 phones calls *bangs head against wall*


----------



## new_to_ttc

BrandiCanucks said:


> Okay new, let me get this straight...the hotel room and accomodations were okay, they had a way to get back, but they still sent tickets for a cancelled flight down there and couldn't see any issue with no flight being available, as if your parents were supposed to magically teleport themselves or grow some wings and get there themselves?
> 
> Okay, you win for the most ridiculous experience of the day, and it's only 7:30am.

Thats exactly how it went!!! My dad at one point asked them, would you like us to walk to the hotel from our home! The lady just laughed, dad flipped and I had to take over lol Half wits seriously! Then they tried to put them on a flight same day but 23.35 instead of 07.20, i was like if you do that you reinburse a full days holiday, they were like why?? so now they fly at 07.35 the following morning, but come home a day later too.


----------



## Angel3000

BrandiCanucks said:


> Morning ladies...I can't wait to go back to bed.
> 
> heyy - Glad to hear the girls are doing okay in there. Best of luck and wishes if they do decided they want to be April babies.
> 
> Wiggler - Great news on Dylan only having a five minute tantrum. What's your secret? Isaiah will have tantrums up to 3 hours long. Zoe will have them where she injures herself.
> 
> So, cute story. Neither kid napped yesterday so we put them down at their regular bedtime, but gave them a movie to watch. We had Isaiah in a pull-up but he started whining around 11:30pm so we went to check on him. He was only whining in his sleep, but he had, at some point, used the potty in his room all by himself, but in the process, decided that he didn't want to wear his pull-up; he wanted underwear, so he changed into underwear sometime in the night.
> 
> The not-so-cute story is that I didn't get to bed until 1:30am and Isaiah was up at 2:00am. My husband, who went to bed at 10:00pm, woke at 5:00am, and Isaiah woke again at 6:00am. Of course, my husband, comes into the bedroom and says to me, "Isaiah's up. He's just on the couch. Don't worry about him, but I'm going for a walk"...you're kidding, right? I've had less than 4 hours of sleep and you're leaving me sleeping with one child awake and another going to wake in the next hour?
> 
> So, I am up at the crack of stupid, as usual. I can't wait until he gets back home because I'm going straight back to bed.
> 
> On that note...HOLY BRAXTON HICKS!!! My goodness this one is strong...crampy too!!



wow, sounds like an eventfull night, and bless him he tries.
And hold on i thought commmon sense would tell ya hubby "don't leave child unattended while mammy is sleeping", that would deffo get me up unfortunately it would mean i was up no going back to bed till maybe later if am lucky (so hoping to get this later today)

Braxton Hicks "eeps" and "ouchie" i got those yesterday and OMG did they hurt like hell and yeah crampy, made me feel like they were real, glad the little bugger moved or my OH would off rushed me to the hospital, first time Dad and i thought i paniced with my first one :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brandi were his PJs dry this morning too? Sounds like he really took to the toileting hun, nice one!! 

I woke up with my alarm this morning, as you do, went to get Joshua up and he was up, downstairs, dressed in school uniform, breakfast eaten, dishes in kitchen, PJs folded and picked up, and cartoon network on... no idea what had come over him!! lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He's fully trained now, but I'm not brave enough to keep him in underwear only overnight, just yet. Otherwise, he pees right before bed, will wake me in the night to use the potty (we leave one in his room) and go right back to bed. He pees on the potty first thing in the morning, etc. As soon as he's had his morning pee, he puts himself in underwear. He refuses to poop on the potty, but loves to poop on the toilet. He ALWAYS lets you know when he has to go and is completely independent in pulling his pants and underwear up and down. If he's in an area without a potty readily available, he can hold it for a few minutes until he finds one and gets his pants down. He even uses the potty when we're outside of the house.

Apart from the few days that he was sick and had diarrhea, he hasn't had an accident since March 16. He started to ask for the potty on March 14, had 4 accidents between then and the 16th, and that was that. March 16 was the last time he woke up with a wet diaper.

Yesterday, we were at a park and tried to teach him to pee outside on a tree, and enthusiastic as he was, he wouldn't do it. He was too scared, lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sounds like he got it all sorted :) Wish Joshua was a little less enthusiastic about pee'ing outside lol he is like dog, would pee on every other tree if I let him lol We saw Joshuas consultant on Wednesday about his nightime wetting, they have decided to stop all his medication and let him try on his own, and will have a follow up appointment in a few months see if it has worked. He'll get there, eventually.


----------



## Angel3000

well i can say my Brandon hasn't had an accident since he was 3 yrs old, he had a few at first but thats normal and he was the one who said he wanted to go to the toilet instead of using nappies, he'd only turned 3 a two days before, so he put him on pull ups, he loved them, he hated using the potty so we had to get him a step for the loo and a little seat.
Pee'ing he had no problem with, couple of accidents here and there but he got it basically quite quickly, pooping however, we was scared he'd fall down the loo, so we had to hold him while he did his bit, this went on for maybe a 2 months then his confidence shot up, even his teachers said he's quite happy to go on his own, ya need to re-sort his pants but he did it. Now he's 4 , 5 in July and i could shout at his gran and granma as everytime he needs the loo, they "have" to go with him, he "can't" go on his own, does my head in, all it's gonna do is bring his confidence down.

Brandi - congrats on Isaiah with his training sounds like he's got it all down :thumbup:
New - Good Luck on little Joshua, i hope he succeeds :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

thanks hun. Joshua has been dry during the day since ooo ermmmmmmmm very early, but totally did it himself. i think it had a lot to do with being the baby in his nursery class so all the 3yr olds were using a toilet, so he wasnt even 2 yet but wanted to copy lol I think he was about 22 months. But he is 8yrs in a few weeks and hasnt been dry at night ever, nocturnal enurisis or something its called. He's had meds to correct the hormone release and to relax his irritable bladder, but because he is so controlled during the day (never an accident) they think its just one of those things so we've all agreed to take him off the meds for a while see how he does. All the boys in my family (except my sisters youngest lad!) have been late at night time bladder control, and so were some of the girls, me included, as its genetic he might just take longer than the norm. We'll get there. Biggest hurdle was stopping him being ashamed or embarrassed and hiding wet stuff, horrendous urine smell and could never fix it, but now he is brill, no hiding anything, so much easier lol


----------



## Angel3000

aww bless him, i remember when Brandon got ashamed and embarrassed all coz he had an accident, once he had a accident at a soft play couldn't get to the loo quick enough and no sooner had he done the accident he burst into tears and hide.
I really do wish the best for your Joshua, hopfully with it being genetic he might understand that sometimes it can't be helped but fingures crossed for him :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

thanks hun! 

:happydance: holiday people just rang my dad, and confirmed new holiday package, dates and times etc, conformed no additional charges and given them £50 each as compensation :) result! lol


----------



## Angel3000

new_to_ttc said:


> thanks hun!
> 
> :happydance: holiday people just rang my dad, and confirmed new holiday package, dates and times etc, conformed no additional charges and given them £50 each as compensation :) result! lol

Oh yay!!! :happydance: :)


----------



## luckyme225

I just had a bit of a freak out. I have no clothes to wear postpartum. OK that's a lie I have two nursing tanks, both black. Time to find some clothes for the frumpy phase but I have no clue what size to buy. I went from a small into maternity. I don't even know what I could wear that would be cute :( I want to look nice this summer as I know we will have friends over, go to the park, BBQ's.


----------



## Wiggler

Just had a lovely 3 hours in the garden with Dylan, the neighbor (still don't know her name :dohh:) and her little boy. It was lovely to have some adult interaction during the day! Dylan decided to jump in her paddling pool fully clothed :rofl: and he ate some lunch out there. He has worn himself out now and is laying on the sofa so I should be able to get some tidying done :)


----------



## wild2011

yay to dylan eating some lunch and ur 3 hoours out wiggler :happydance:

can i go on strike? :cry: i hate school runs and its scorching out there, i feel half dead and cant even remove myself from the sofa to get the washing off the line. with this heat and third tri i shall be in the bath twice a day trying to cool down, ive had a guts full of sweating and hay fever bothering me.


----------



## Wiggler

Nooooooo :( Its only bloody april and already my hands are covered in heatrash... every bloody year!! :cry: It itches sooooo much!!


----------



## wild2011

ive got excma which only effects me in pregnancy, ive had it every time and i cant put my hands in water now the suns burning it too, its bloody ridiculous. i hope it cools off for a while till bubs is here, this rate ill be needing winter clothes once hes here cos the sun will have gone


----------



## 24/7

Home from my beach trip and it was fab!! :D

Few mile walk along the beach, walk around the shops and visit to the Pumpkin Patch sale where I picked up some bargains, then lunch on the beach, more walking and home and very very happy!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Wild :hugs: Summer weather has started really early this year. 

Glad you had a good day 24/7! 

ARGH!! Must... stop... scratching!!


----------



## meow951

I love weather like this, it makes me really cheery!

I have got my washing done, just need to dry the bedding tomorrow. I know i should be enjoying the peace and quiet while it's just me but i'm so bored.

Plus i just checked my bank and work are so useless they have paid me the wrong money. It's only £5 under but they are so incompetent it annoys me! So i'll have to sort that on Monday. Why do you always need to ring people when you decide to downgrade your phone to weekend only calls :haha: I've got rent stuff, car insurance and work stuff to sort out. So annoying!

Need to drag myself off the sofa to actually make some tea for when DH gets home but i can't be bothered and have no inspiration to cook.


----------



## Wiggler

Eek! There is a December babies thread in first tri!!


----------



## meow951

That's crazy! I can't believe how fast time has gone.

I really really want to eat washing powder lol The thought of it is making my mouth water.......


----------



## wild2011

:happydance: 24 sounds amazing.

meow i love this weather too but not with a long 1 hour school run on foot and a 3 hot kiddies moaning and hanging on a pushachair thats too heavy for me at the mo on a good day :rofl:

my neighbours daughter gave birth to a 11lb 13 oz baby girl today, she looks about 4 months old :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

*Mentally erases Wild's comment re 11lb baby* :D:D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: ur ok hun shes a Big lady and her last was 10lb summink ne way she was expecting big bubs lol


----------



## hopefulmama

There's something very weird about giving birth to a 11 lb baby. That can't be normal.


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: hopeful, i thought 10lb 11 was bad enuf, her baby wasnt far off 12lb tho, ill be demanding induction in hospital if they tell me bubs is bigger than 10lb 11, im hoping for a 7-8lber like sienna tho


----------



## 24/7

Sam would have had to put on 9lbs in 7 weeks to be 11lbs, so hopefully I'm safe. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

im sure ur safe with that one 24, though scans r old tosh ne way and almost always completely out , this woman looked huge there was no mistaking she was having a huge baby lol


----------



## Angel3000

OMG this heat . . . . . dont get me wrong i love summer, i'm a summer person, i just hate it when am pregnant coz did you know a pregnant woman's body temperture is ten percent higher than what it normally is when your not pregnant.
I'm sat next to the window with it wide open, i'm sweating that much i could make my own stream for the garden.
Just my luck tho second time pregnant and once again it's during the summer. . . i gotta get one of those little portable fan things, would help so much.


----------



## meow951

Wild- I can see why you don't enjoy the school run in the heat :haha:

Someone i work with had a 12lb baby! That's like 3-6 month clothes size. Ouch............


----------



## wild2011

fans make me sick during pregnancy as does air con, grrrrrrr all due to having air con on totally constant during hols with siennas pregnancy when i had hyperemesis. i look and sound like im full of cold but its hayfever which i rarely get unless pregnant lol


----------



## wild2011

yer her father was telling me the 0-3 months clothes wernt very roomy lol


----------



## 24/7

That is just huge!! :o xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: my jay jay hurts thinking about it lol


----------



## Angel3000

hopefulmama said:


> There's something very weird about giving birth to a 11 lb baby. That can't be normal.

That can't be painless, i suppose look on the bright side unlike some lucky woman who dont feel it when thay give birth, she'll certainly know when it's coming :D *hides*


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: :haha: she went over due by 2 weeks aswell and was walking round in vest tops when it was freezing now i know why id be sweating like mad too carrying that lol


----------



## Wiggler

11lbs? OUCHIE!! I'll take a nice 7-8lber any day :)


----------



## Angel3000

my first weighed 6lb 11 1/2oz and he was full term (only child in my family born on his exact due date) and this one. . . . mmmm i dont know doubt he'll be far off 6 - 7lbs


----------



## hopefulmama

My husband was a HUGE baby he was 10 and in the 70's that was like a 12 lb baby now, yet is very lean and fit and doesn't have to do anything to stay that way now. I was a 6lb baby, but lots of dr's and things i've read say that baby size comes from fathers baby size a lot, and like their hair pattern comes from mothers etc etc. So if this is true, and what dr is saying is true. i will probably have a big baby. f*ckn amazing


----------



## heyyady

I don't even want to think about an 11 lb baby! ack!

Meow- cravings like that I believe are called a picca- they have "warnings" up at Drs, etc about it- Pregnant women crave laundry soap, dirt, raw meat, clay, etc. - Call your MW and let them know this is happening, I think it's a major vitamin or mineral deficiency


----------



## 24/7

I was 4lbs8oz, and OH was 8lbs(ish).... We shall have to wait and see who LO takes after?! xx


----------



## lisaf

ooooh, I REALLY hope the baby's size comes from the father's side!!!! They were on the bigger side at 8lbs 11 or so... but my mom had 2 kids over 9lbs and one at 8lbs 8 (induced)... so anything that pushes my baby's size to the smaller side of things is fine by me! :rofl:

Lol, if I do end up with an 11lb baby I know what you girls will all be saying behind my back now though ;) :haha:
I have SOOO many 0-3m sized clothes that I will be royally screwed if I he outgrows them too fast!


----------



## wild2011

i think its bull, ive had 3 bubs with same dh and all have been completely different :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

And starbucks ice grande nonfat vanilla latte saves the day again!!!! It's only thing that takes away my headaches.


----------



## Angel3000

i dont think the baby size comes from either side, think about it, i'm sure some people know a few who could be the skinniest people you know and there baby would be. . . i dont know hazzard a guess 6lbs close to 7lb? when they could of possibly been close to 4lbs when they were born.
My first son's dad when he was born weighed 10lbs something, when i was born i weighed 4lbs on the dot, also neither me nor his dad where on time, he was 3 weeks early and i was 7 weeks early and my son was born on his exact due date ( which is a first for either side) so for doctors to say it comes from the fathers side, i think they need to do more research. personally i think it has more to do with what you eat and how much you eat and what nutrients your body is giving your child.

but thats just my opinion. :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- check your fb


----------



## wild2011

angel , my first was 10lb 11 36 weeks dead on, second 5lb dead on edd, third 7lb 8oz term +4, all girls all same daddy etc, they dont come more random than that, :rofl:

all were naturally delivered without any sweeps or induction etc.


----------



## Angel3000

wild2011 said:


> angel , my first was 10lb 11 36 weeks dead on, second 5lb dead on edd, third 7lb 8oz term +4, all girls all same daddy etc, they dont come more random than that, :rofl:
> 
> all were naturally delivered without any sweeps or induction etc.

*nods nods* and to me that just proves it all the more, it got nothing to do with the parents on what size your baby will come out as. He/She will come out at whatever size it wants to ^^^^ just take alook at wilds kids sizes there's all the proof ya need :rofl: :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i had sickness with leila till day of birth which would explain her low birth weight, and i had hyperemesis till third tri with sienna my last so she had a few weeks to gain steadily. chloe i ate and ate and ate :rofl: ive not got a huge appetite this time but no sickness lol


----------



## wild2011

who needs a paddling pool, sienna is more than happy with an old wahsing up bowl filled with water and has stollen her wellies from the cupboard, and filling them with water to chuck randomly around lol


----------



## Wiggler

WOOOO!! Dylan just ate every mouthful of his dinner and pudding!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

ohhhhhhhhhhhh good boy! what was it? x


----------



## Angel3000

wild2011 said:



> who needs a paddling pool, sienna is more than happy with an old wahsing up bowl filled with water and has stollen her wellies from the cupboard, and filling them with water to chuck randomly around lol

lol how cute :)

and YAY!! for Dylan!


----------



## Wiggler

He had half a small jacket potato, 1 1/2 fishcakes, 3 chunks of cheese, some grated cheese and bakes beans. Then a small scoop of ice cream for pudding! I am so proud of him, especially with the potato, he has been really off with them recently.


----------



## wild2011

clever little man id be proud too. need to go change for food shop im hot and sweaty and pissy pants im sick of sneezingggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun :hugs: 

Is it mean that I want to crack a joke about Tena pants? :haha:


----------



## wild2011

crack away, :rofl: just sick of pissing and smelling like my great grand mother for about 60% of the day :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

As I know you love Ebay - https://cgi.ebay.ie/5-ANY-TENA-LADY...Trave_Vouchers_Coupons_LE&hash=item41569fa518


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## wild2011

oo pesto i bet ur plugs gunna be bright green :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

right off to sort myself speak soon xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO! it probably will be, my bright green plug to match my bright green baby :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMFG my lady bits hurt and the cramps oowww!!!! also keep having a stitch that comes and goes whats all that about? Ive tried to go for a wee but I dont need to go so dont think its that my tummy is so tight. Im proper uncomfy....... *off to sulk*


----------



## mummy3

New:hugs:

Hey, will get pics up, got a few new ones:cloud9: Got everything crossed for you to get to 34 weeks hun:hugs:

Wiggler, yay for Dylan:happydance:

Wild:hugs:

24/7 your beach day sounds awesome

Got 2 grouchy toddlers here today, they are fighting their nap like mad.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Big hugs new!

Yay mummy! can't wait to see piccies!! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry, got to stop moaning lol Not spending weeks moaning!!!! Not helping I got so many texts every hour... 'anything' its not just my mum now arghhhh

24 so glad you had a lovely day out hun :)


----------



## Angel3000

aww New, you go ahead darl, moan complain let it out, i was like that a couple days back, and people understood thats what i needed to do. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe new, You want me to start the "any signs yet?" spam on your FB?  I don't get anything like that luckily, I get my mum telling me to not have the baby yet :haha:

My poor baby boy, we put him to bed and he was really upset, so I had to sit with him and stroke his hair until he fell asleep, it didn't take long luckily but I hate seeing him like that :cry: I hope he sleeps OK, poor little guy was shattered! 

I have decided this baby is 1/3 human, 1/3 pesto and 1/3 furnace, I have never been so hot in my life!


----------



## 24/7

Thankfully nobody has started on the is he here yets, yet!! I will be keeping very quiet when I go into labour to avoid a million texts, they can wait!! xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

24 - i hated all of the "is he here yet?" :dohh: if i was in labor or had the baby you'd know by now! i got so close to due date with Milo it's all i heard for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww poor Dylan! Glad he's asleep. 

I can ignore FB lol, its just my phone I cant, and if I dont reply to a text quick enough I get a phone call pmsl Its going to be a long few weeks lol.. although Im sure they'll give up after a short while lol


----------



## heyyady

New- leave the phone off when you do go into labor!

*TMI Alert*
I am constipated from hell- not a problem I've ever had to deal with as I have IBS. My dr won't let me even take a stool softener or mineral oil as these could kick up my contractions. does anyone have any suggestions?! I am in some serious pain :cry: and prune juice does nothing for me...


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Heyy, lots and lots of water, OJ (LOADS of OJ) and anything containing fibre :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

I drink 128 oz. (one Gallon) and up of water a day anyway- And OJ would send me to the ER at thins point with the heartburn :( I have upped the fiber, but will up it more... and Hubby just went and got me a cup of coffee to see if that works...


----------



## 24/7

I've found strawberries ad raspberries helpful, and I know new recommends grapes!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Just googled and found this:

Foods that have special recognition as laxatives include almonds, apricots (dried), avocados, chicory, coconut, dandelion (yes get out in your garden and eat those dandelion leaves, so long as they have no chemicals on them!), dates, endive, figs, flaxseed, grapes, mango's, olive, papayas, parsley, persimmons, pineapple, prunes, rhubarb, soybeans, turnips, walnuts, watercress.

Include a combination of these in your diet as fresh salads, soups or snacks. Increase your intake of the above and if still constipated, increase again and lessen your intake of meat, dairy and high processed food.


----------



## new_to_ttc

You know constipation is an early labour sign right? Hope you ok hun xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Bubs has been obsessed with kicking me in the ribs recently. Ouchies :(


----------



## luckyme225

Hey-and when I get clogged up and need it taken care of fast I do coffee, grapes, Kellogg's fiber one cereal, or high fiber oatmeal.


----------



## hopefulmama

hey- fiber one granola bars are yummy, super leafy greens like a spinach salad, iced coffee, or probiotics.


----------



## heyyady

Hubby went out and bought me a cup of coffee- seems like it's working in the right direction!


----------



## heyyady

Thanks for the list Wiggler :) am having coconut with my snack!

and thanks everyone else- I will try these things- I don't know how some poor pregnant Mama's do this for their whole pregnancy! Ugh!


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey- haha it always does the trick when you're backed up. When i eat lots of cheese i double up on the probiotics haha.


----------



## Wiggler

My silly tummy goes from mega constipated to the complate opposite all the time, its so annoying! I'm pretty certain I have food intolerances, but no point going to the docs about it, they won't test unless I got mega severe symptoms :(


----------



## Angel3000

Erm. . . ok this may be TMI but i'll let you guys be the judge.

I got stressed earlier, which was followed by a mass amount of pain that braught me to tears, the pain went after about 5 mins and my LO started to move again, however, since then i've been getting this strange urge to push, now i've been to the bathroom, and yes i did ya know. . . . . both, but i'm still getting the urge to push, not as often as a few minutes ago, but it's still there and LO has been moving alot and i think he may have hiccups again bless him.
Not sure if i should be concerned?

I've also been getting a "nig" sort of feeling in my pubic area, kinda tingly kinda hurting


----------



## heyyady

Angel- I think you need to lie down for awhile- drink lots of water- you know, all the "is this it?" steps- and if it gets any worse or doesn't go away, call in or go get checked out!


----------



## Angel3000

*smiles* thanks Heyyady, i think i'm gonna go do that, plus given the time for me, it's late anyway so i'm gonna go get some sleep.

Night all x x


----------



## lisaf

heyyady - I've also heard that eating 2 activia yogurts can get things moving , lol... I don't usually have that problem either but thats one remedy I'd be happy to try :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisa - if i eat activia it gives me the runs :blush: lol. i went from being backed up to not being able to stop!


----------



## Wiggler

Activia is great for unblocking you, I was going to suggest it but wasn't sure if you guys had it over there. I don't know if they do it in America, but over here there is an Activia pouring yogurt and some of that on a fibre based cereal will deffo help unblock you!

I'm so hungry this morning, I really fancy a fried egg sarnie, but no eggs. I'll probably have some toast soon, ran out of marmite yesterday too. :(


----------



## heyyady

I think I've managed the unblocking for the moment- now it's just dealing with the after effects :nope: of all the aches and pains I have had with this pregnancy, this is the worst! :(


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- when they gave you mag sul in the hospital, did anyone mention to you the possible benefits of it reducing the chances for intro-vascular hemorrhage and cerebral palsy?


----------



## 24/7

Morning gang!! :D

Feeling fab today and all glowy from the sun, so off food shopping then off out for the day again although not sure where just yet, as its the weekend, somewhere with as little amount of children as possible. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Have a lovely day 24/7, although if you want to avoid kids that rules out most places. lol. 

I really should think about getting dressed and ready to go out soon, but I just want to curl up in bed again. Dylan had a mega tantrum earlier, 30 minutes! I was impressed! All that cos he asked to go out and I told him we aren't going out just yet, but we are later. Silly little monkey :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Grrr, lots of BH's today! I normally don't have this many in a week! Stop that naughty baby! :haha:


----------



## 24/7

They will all be too excitable as it's the first day of the holidays, I'm so miserable!! :p 
Oh dear Dylan!! At least you know he definately enjoys going out to play!! xx


----------



## meow951

Morning ladies!

Managed to get a decent nights sleep last night was bliss. Think i'm going to put my feet up today as did loads yesterday and ended up with lovely puffy legs and feet!

Feeling really hormonal at the minute, god knows why!


----------



## Wiggler

It was so funny, he is just wearing his nappy at the moment and he wanted to go out and play in just his nappy and coat :rofl:

OH isn't in a good mood now, he just realised that Fathers Day falls on my birthday this year and that means I won't be making him breakfast in bed :haha: I told him we will still have a lovely day, but that there is no way in hell I will be cooking on my birthday, especially as I have agreed that I won't be getting pressies and a day out this year cos my birthday is the month that OH gets a low wage in cos of his paternity pay.


----------



## Angel3000

Good Morning All,

Weirdest dream last night and it's the second one i've had that involves me getting back with "Jerk Face" (my first sons dad), in the first one we got engaged again and just going about our general buisness, me in the dream was seemingly paying more attention to this rock on my fingure, and it was getting close to LO being born  Man was confused when i woke up next to my current partner (who i may add is amazing, so supportive).
But last night in my dream, i was back with "Jerk Face" again . . . not engaged, but i was. . . with him  and my phone went off in my dream and it was my amazing OH but then my phone turned off, in my dream i was pregnant and quite heavily too, but when my OH showed up in the dream he was. . . . jealous .
Now i don't usually do dream interpretations, but these dreams are confusing me on a wide scale and would love to know what people think about them.

Wriggler - awww Dylan is just so cute, and bless ya OH i'm sure it'll turn out that he'll really enjoy the day, mind when is fathers day???


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :)

24 - we still have a week left in school here :) Least we better because Im sending Joshua on Monday ha ha Enjoy the sun, this is just a quick hi post then we're off out in it too (busy busy busy not nice and relaxing though lol)

We're off for a long walk today to see if this baby is playing mummy about, or if he really wants to come. I have nearly every early labour symptom going, and the bath, lying on my side etc didnt take them away, so my poor parents hardly slept a wink waiting for the green light to come up last night, and yet the only thing not happening is the pains getting regular and closer! 

Im 37 weeks today so he is more than welcome to come along :) I suppose if my walk doesnt work, only 5 more days until my appt to see if I am viable for induction so either way I dont think its going to be long.


----------



## Angel3000

oooo Good Luck New :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol thanks hun I need it! I think fidget is being a tease lol I dont mind him sitting there for a few more weeks, if the contractions ans soreness would lay off every 70-90 minutes for days and Im having pretty uncomfortable contractions, with BH inbetween, and period cramp which is totally unpleasant, and from yesterday started with this stitch like pain that came in waves and made me feel like I need to go to toilet, but alas didnt need the toilet, parents got no sleep, and I was uncomfortable all night... sigh.....


----------



## heyyady

New- welcome to my world :rofl: seriously, good luck, hon!

angel- I have had several dreams of reconciling past relationships- be they romantic ones or not- I think we are gearing up to be in such a peaceful place when our LOs are born that our sub conscious is trying to work out old issues.


----------



## Angel3000

Damn. . .and i thought i was incomfortable last night, dont know if am getting contractions, i dont think they are since he still moves and they are not regular, but deffo BH as for the stitch pain you've been getting i know how ya feel with that one coz for the past few days i been getting that and my tummy tightening alot. i just let out a sigh of relief when he moves telling me he ain't coming yet :)

Hmmmm, you may be right Heyyady, it's just dreaming of being back with him freaks the hell out of me, if i didnt know any better i'd say they were nightmares, i do not want to go back there. i'm more than happy with the one i'm with and we are engaged, known each other for ages too, coming up to 9yrs now of knowing each other and being friends :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol heyy! Least Im not on bed rest I guess i can walk off the most uncomfortable ones, and try being a little more active to bring on more regular ones! Although we want them little ladies in there for another 2 weeks at least, so feet up and do as you're told lol

Just need to get Joshua off the Wii now and we can go lol have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## heyyady

So, my cat is freaking me out- I have a giant 16 pound siamese grumpy puss- he's not overly friendly or affectionate, even with me and I'm the one human he doesn't hate. For the last two (Going on three) days he has been OVERLY affectionate with me and insists on sitting/lying on my lap and around my bump- he even nuzzled my bump while purring tonight! It makes me think he knows something I don't and they're coming any minute! :wacko:



Angel- I felt both of my older kids up though labor until push time


----------



## Angel3000

your kidding. . . . both of em'?? 
Ok now i am hoping that these pains are NOT signs or am gonna have a corinary, i have a feeling he's gonna be early but hell i dont want him too early, maybe when i'm 37 weeks or something ya know closer to 40 weeks.
And awww how cute, he may not be affectionate to you or anyone else who walks around on two legs, but suprisingly this could mean that it won't be long and he's looking forward to it, because he'll be able to sense the baby and know it's a baby, which tells me if he got a female cat pregnant, he'd be the most loving daddy to those kittens which is rare but not unheard off :D


----------



## wild2011

afternoon, well all the ironings done, and lots of baby washing done, just made a cibata with topside beef and juicy vine toms, followed by a huge bowl fo strawberries and grapes (not the bum variety) :rofl: did a huge shop last night, some yummy dinners this week and lots and lots of fresh salad and fruit, oh and yummy toffee yogurts :cloud9: :haha: will catch up in a mo x


----------



## MilosMommy7

heyy - our female dog (really my parent's but i still say mine since she was tehre when i used to live there) has been attached to me everytime i go over there! she's been like that for the last week or two. she's always affectionate to anyone who will pet her. but she's gotten to the point of growling at our two male dogs if they come near me.


----------



## luckyme225

New- Hope things get going for you. Enjoy your walk!

Hey- my cat who used to ignore me has been getting super affectionate lately. It's like she knows there will be a new baby here soon. My son is the same :rofl:


I can't wait for hubby to get up. I need to go on a Starbucks run, I'm so exhausted and have to go into work today until 11:30pm. He's on call today so I need to go before there is a chance they will call him. I just had lucky charms and chocolate milk to hold me over for now. I'm really craving scrambled eggs on toast now though.


----------



## BizyBee

Hey girls! Hope all is well. I'm going to have a busy weekend with house projects, shopping, and writing report cards. I am still feeling pretty well, although the braxton hicks are definitely coming a bit more often. My feet are still swollen, so I've been wearing sneakers most of the time now. I miss my heels!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya all!

Fidget is up to his tricks again! Tightenings every 11 minutes for the last hour, and aches and pains and cramps all day. Just spoke to labour ward to ask how long we should let them go like this till my parents come over (3 hours away lol) and she said it was way to hard to tell as it could all tail off by morning arghhhhhh her best advice was get to 1 tightening every 5-7 minutes then let them up lol Really dont want them to have a wasted journey! What a hard judgement call to make!

how is everyone enjoying the sun today? I had a walk out earlier, came back for a rest, then went to town for milk and bread etc (and ice lollies im melting arghhh lol). Ive done all the baby washing, colours are on the line, whites are going on the airer in a minute lol Think i will finish the ironing tonight and then start getting the stairs clear, apparently stairs are good cervix openers so up and down i go lol


----------



## Wiggler

Woo, hope it isn't too long til your little man is here new!!

I had the best day tpday, met up with my friends in town and the boys went off and did boy stuff and me and my friend when to Mcdonalds and had a HUGE meal each, it was fab, then everyone met up at mine and we had a BBQ in the garden. It was fab! I am exausted now, I think I'll be sleeping well tonight! :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

Hello again everyone,

Well don't really think i've done much today, did dishes this morning, put a load of washing in, made a snack (i got quite hungry) OH went to the store to sort out the gas and electric, also grab me a couple big packets of watsits (really craving those recently), then i did have an arrangment to meet a friend between 3 and 4pm, then while i was waiting recieved a text saying to rearrange for tomorrow, so thats been held off till then. When i got home i decided to wipe down the benches in the kitchen. . . again, and took out the washing for it to dry now i've got another load in coz i still got space to put more out, thought why not get as much done as i can :D. . . . been doing alot tho, up and down up and down cleaning everything, i swear my home is practically imaculate lol.

New - i really do hope little guy comes soon for ya, ya sound fed up bless and i'll try and predict when he gets here, lets see from what you've mentioned and how long it's been going for my guess is. . . . 14th April he'll be here. . . . if not before then hahaha

And Wriggler - Sounds like you've had a fab day really happy for ya hun :D :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ironically 14th is the scheduled date for my induction assessment lol If he is planning on waiting till then id much appreciate he lay off the pubic bone because it hurts and also if maybe the tightenings coiuld go for a few days too lol still 11 minutes apart for over 1.5 hours, and i think maybe a little stronger. more noticeable sat down but can feel them walking round too. i am really fed up lol its been days of uncertainity, and lack of sleep, think if I could just sleep it'll be ok as i'd have more energy to deal with it, also unable to eat much as im so sicky last 2 days which isnt helping my energy stores either.


----------



## Angel3000

Awww i just wanna give ya loads of hugs :hugs: Sounds like your having an imensly rough time, i wish i could suggest something that might help. . . . .hmmm you tried all the methods for naturally bringing on labour?? 
Walking - you've done
Bouncing up and down??, Jumping? going up and down stairs a few times? apparently nipple stimulation but you gotta do it for a few hours for it to have an effect, erm. . . . castor oil? primrose oil? rasberry tea? there's loads i think 40 altogether. . . not sure tho.

Maybe one of those will nudge him along?


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new, I hope either something happens soon or that everything dies down so you can get some rest hun. Get that OH of yours over to give you a good seeing to :haha:

I am soooo sleepy, I think I'm going to be in bed by 9pm, its been a very busy but fun day. My friend won a free cheeseburger at Mcdonalds and gave me the ticket bless her (she knows I LOOOOOVE Mcdonalds) so I'm gonna treat myself to that tomorrow :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Plan on tactling the stairs this evening if I can wake up enough. Ive been taking RL capsules, and EPO capsules (contemplating inserting 1 tonight lolol). I did consider castor oil, but was wary, then my local pharmacy didnt stock it so it made my mind up for me, Im a bit early for that I think if I was over maybe Id consider it. I dont have anything (or anyone lol) to jump on pmsl and sex is kinda out the window until after the weekend (unless DIY counts? I could try manage that but way too tired and not in the mood at all). Im quite happy for him to stay put a couple more weeks tbh, but Im so uncomfortable I dont think I could manage this pain level for weeks. Ok... must stop moaning pmsl I need sleep remedies not labour ones rofl a few hours sleep will restore my chirpyness i am sure!


----------



## Wiggler

Turkey!! It contains sleepy hormones :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

hmmmm that explains a lot lol... but I have no turkey in right now. I have, yoghurts, pineapple (they had no green grapes today grrr), ermmmmmm ice lollies, pasta salad, pmsl cant think of anything else in the fridge... freezer has usual stuff f/fingers etc lol I dont want any food, Im too sick to eat :(


----------



## Wiggler

Hmm, even if you don't manage to sleep just try to have a lay down, the rest will help :hugs: 

Fecking heatrash is spreading to my fingers and the back of my hands are covered now. :cry: I hope it doesn't get as bad as last year, I had to wear gloves to stop me scratching and it spread to my arms, chest and face :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ouch! Thats not nice, is there nothing you can take for it? maybe some calomine lotion will stop the itching and burning sensation?


----------



## luckyme225

New- did they say how dilated you are when they did your internals?


OK ladies in need of some help. I know you can have spotting after sex but how much is too much and when would it be a concern? I just had sex about 2 hours ago and just noticed red/pink on the toilet paper when I wiped. I did have a few orgasms but that's normal so just kind of strange that this would be the first time it happened. Leave it to me to be slightly paranoid, I know it had to have been from the sex so not sure why I'm over analyzing things.


----------



## Wiggler

We don't have any cream in and no spare money to buy any for a week and a half, but I read putting talc on it reguarly can help draw out the moisture to sooth it. Also been putting lots of cold stuff on it which helps calm down the itching. 

Lucky - I'm not sure, if its just a little bit it could just be that your cervix has been a bit irritated, but if you are worried get it checked out :hugs:


----------



## Angel3000

Camomile bath!! New, one of those should help you sleep. . . thats if ya have any in?


----------



## 24/7

Ah new, the boys needs to make up his mind!! :hugs: Hope he either decided to make an apperance or let you get a little bit of sleep tonight.... xx


----------



## 24/7

AND I REALLY WANT MCDONALDS NOW!! Thanks wiggler. :p
And lucky, I don't know, but :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe 24/7. I want Mcdonalds now too, but as I can't be bothered to walk all the way there just for a cheeseburger I'll have to wait! :haha: Can't even send OH as he is shattered too and fallen asleep :dohh:

Gotta say though the Quarter Pounder Deluxe with bacon is sooooooooooooooo yummy!


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler - an oatmeal bath can soothe irritated skin... always pat your skin dry, don't rub it dry.... when the itching becomes unbearable, you can slap it instead of scratching.. it kills the itchy sensation without tearing at your skin. Talc is good if sweat is causing the rash, but if its not caused by sweat then keeping it moist usually make it heal better.


----------



## 24/7

My heat rash is starting now too wiggler :(
Cheering myself up with some piri piri chicken crisps though!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I thought I was the only one that did the slap instead of scratch thing, I look like such a div sat there slapping my itches :rofl:

The annoying thing is I know no matter what I do it will pester me all summer. I think once bubs is here I'll need to see a doc about it, its every summer for the past 6-7 years and gets worse every year too, I want to enjoy summer with my kids, not worry about if the weather is going to set my damn skin off :(


----------



## lisaf

lol... the place I always have to slap is the inside of my elbows.. looks like I'm trying to find a vein to shoot up :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

My usual slapping place is my ankles if my socks have rubbed or the elastic is too tight, or else I will scratch til it bleeds! I think if anyone saw they would think my flat had a flea infestation! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

oh yes, I know what you mean about scratching until it bleeds. Had eczema my whole life and it still takes enormous self restraint to keep from scratching.

I will say I've also been known to take super hot showers/baths but that just dries out your skin worse and makes rashes worse. I still can't help it though, lol!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ok this is going to sound insanely stupid, but these tightenings are uncomfortable, and starting to get closer together, but the pain isnt totally unbareable (although have had paracetamol) If I tell my mum they are 9-10 minutes apart she will set off, but its so far for her to drive and so late and if its false alarm then Im going to feel so guilty. We arent the type of family that has reserves of money, so it would be a huge waste of a tank of fuel, plus she'd have to do it again when it was the real thing, but I want her here if this is the real thing :cry: So those with little ones, i had no early labour contractions with joshua was all induced so had good pain killers then, should they be more painful???

Lucky hun, a few spots is totally normal. After every speculum examination I have about 5/6 spots of blood, so long as thats all it is. anything more and get it checked, could it be your plug coming away? Any worries at all ring your care giver and see what they advise hun :hugs:

They didnt mention dillation, they said the cervix was coming forward??? And had my show, and confirmed he was engaged but all this could still equate to weeks before arrival. 

Slapping itches prevents the spreading of anything and contains it to the area. Cool compress can be helpful too! Hope the heat rashes soothe hunnies :hugs:

i dont have any camomile in, or lavender. Going to try radox bath and lay down xxx


----------



## heyyady

New- would you say they are more intense than they have been? And for how long have they been at 9 minutes? Mine will do a tight grouping for about an hour then back off again- can you still talk through them without difficulty? You'll feel like a loon, but sit there and recite a piece of poetry and see how you do...


----------



## new_to_ttc

I cant talk through them properly, half my family been ringing and I have to take some breathes. Its been almost 5 hours now and they down to 8mins 31 secs apart. Im uncomfortable continually just not feeling very spritely, and they are way more intense than the cramps i was moaning about in the week lol Ive been in the bath and still they coming regular, going for another one soon see what happens. Ive been sick :( My mum has decided to come up, she would rather come up now so dad can sleep, then let him have a couple of hours and be woken in the night to come up, so i pray this isnt a false alarm I will feel so guilty. Trying to finish this ironing, then will be taking lots of bits up and down the stairs, every little helps lol


----------



## luckyme225

I have a handout from my doctors office to help differentiate real labor from early labor/ BH. Let me find it....

Pre-labor:
Contractions- Tend to stay about the same length. Are usually not painful. If painful, the pain stays at the same level. May last 30 to 90 seconds. Are affected by changes in mother's activity and go away as the mother becomes more or less active.

Labor:
Contractions- Become longer, stronger, and closer together with time. Accompanied by discomfort or pain in the abdomen. Rarely last more than 1 minute in early labor. May be affected by activity, but don't go away due to change in activity. Occur with increasing backache and restlessness.
"Show"- blood-tinged discharge can present in early labor.
Intestinal symptoms- frequent, soft bowel movements, often mistaken for diarrhea.

Hope that helps a bit. My friend recently had two days of pre-labor before actually going into labor. Felt bad for her as she had no sleep.


----------



## 24/7

Hope you are ok new. :hugs: It does sound like it might be it for you now though, eek!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Heyy, I seem to have about 3 tightenings then it drops by about 20 seconds


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 I hope so, my parents have a long drive, now my biggest worry is them :(


----------



## luckyme225

If your having a hard time talking through them sounds like it could be the real deal. Wonder if I will be coming home from work to find you've had your baby!!


----------



## Angel3000

yeah New it does sound like this is it for ya. . . baby on the way. . . have you felt him move at all during this or has he kept still??


----------



## new_to_ttc

How long is your shift? lol 

So nervous now, least its payday Tuesday i can reinburse my parents if fidget changes his mind lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

he is very still, very few movements and the more uncomfortable i get less he is moving. he hasnt moved much all day xx


----------



## lisaf

lol, well to encourage real labor (in case its possibly false) do all the things like walking, nipple stimulation etc! :)


----------



## heyyady

Glad to hear your mom is coming- I don't think you'll end up feeling guilty! Now's the time to double check your hospital bag and make sure there's clean sheets on your bed to come home to with your wee one <3

Oh, and your cervix coming forward means it's moving to the anterior position so you can dilate and making room for the baby to come down the birth canal 

Oh my goodness- I'm sooo excited for you!!!!! :hug: Little George :)


----------



## heyyady

He's probably very still because they sleep a lot in the early stages of labor- they have a lot of work a head of them, too- Speaking of which, maybe you should try to get some rest until your mom gets there- even if it's not sleeping- you'll need it later- Oh, and have a small snack- they WILL NOT let you eat once you go in


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl Lisa my sister just posted something on FB about hoping it carries on, so i said I could do with some sex to keep it going ha ha I do need to get up and walk around Ive been sat for a while now trying to rest but its not comfortable and it wont help xxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Couldnt possibly eat hun, i already been sick once and dont feel too clever still xxxx


----------



## Angel3000

If he's not moving, i have a huge feeling he's coming!!! woohoo!!! i got my fingers crossed for ya :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

I get off at 11:30pm... so home some time after midnight. If you don't feel like you will fall over go do some stairs or do some squats.


----------



## heyyady

:( Sorry you've been sick- will he let you have a cup of tea or anything?


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: new, I'd be going in to get checked out soon, sounds promising! My contractions were very uncomfortable but wouldn't say painful:flower:

Hey, yep they did say that about mag sulphate but I was on it for the contractions anyway:flower:
 



Attached Files:







ears.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3









handies.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3









smiles.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3









tuddles.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwww look at her bless!!!! She so doesnt look premature at all! She is gorgeous hun :hugs: 

MW told me to ring if my waters break or if contractions get to 5 mins apart, so far they just shy of 8 mins apart so some time to go yet :) 

:shy: my gut is also playing up and I got really loose bowels arghhhhh I know a bit can be an early symptom but I been like 4-5 times in a few hours :shy:


----------



## 24/7

Aww mummy, she looks just like Anja!! :D:D
Hope there is good news in the thread in the morning new. :hugs: xx


----------



## mummy3

Loose bowels defo a sign, mine went really bad the evening before my water broke (it broke 10amish). Can you check yourself? How about jumping up and down lol

Thanks, Eilidh is getting bigger, still under 5lb though!


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- she has such a sweet mouth! I could just pinch her! 

New- clearing out is normal- but if it doesn't stop, call your MW anyway- it's what she gets paid for


----------



## lisaf

oooh, exciting stuff new!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

How could I check myself, I was baffled when Lucky managed it the other day, i have no idea what Im feeling out for lol


----------



## heyyady

https://www.ehow.com/how_4609939_do-cervical-check-dilation-yourself.html


----------



## mummy3

Not sure how you'd actually do it lol, if you can reach try how you would if you checked your cervical position? If you get one finger in, you're 1cm dilated etc


----------



## heyyady

I don't know how the measurements go- but I do know that it's not a finger tip for every cm dilated! can you imagine what 10 cm would be then! :rofl: I think it's one finger for one and then it has to do with the wiggle room after that...


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ok that looks tryable lol


----------



## mummy3

New, go see if you can get 2 hands in :rofl::wacko:

hey, you're right lol, how would that work?!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive never checked my cervix lol oh well cant do no harm lol will be back later if Im not in a twisted position on the toilet for hours ha ha


----------



## new_to_ttc

mummy3 said:


> New, go see if you can get 2 hands in :rofl::wacko:
> 
> hey, you're right lol, how would that work?!

if i get 2 in, how do i ring MW?? lol


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: At least you'd be in a good position for baby catching...


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ok, well I THINk Im 2-3cm lol... Only in this forum could you say things like this, I was reaching as far as i could, and found the cervix was actually quite forward and i was going too high, and there was a solid gap thingy that I could get my fingers into, so guess thats it and I had 2 fingers in and wriggle room :shy:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hope you're ok New x


----------



## mummy3

Sounds like nearer the 3! Can you feel the head?


----------



## new_to_ttc

I poked in the gap and it feels squishy??? I didnt like to poke too hard I dont know what Im messing with lol


----------



## heyyady

"If only one finger can be admitted, the cervix is approximately 1 cm. dilated. If two fingers can be placed in the opening, the cervical dilatation is 2 cm. or greater, depending on how wide the fingers can spread."

Could you feel his head???


----------



## new_to_ttc

I didnt like to poke around too hard, it felt kinda squishy :haha: Maybe i will check again in 20-30 minutes


----------



## lisaf

wow crazy! :)


----------



## mummy3

Feeling the head would put him at a lower station. Sounds like he is pretty iminent tho hun:hugs:

Are the contractions getting closer?


----------



## MilosMommy7

new_to_ttc said:


> Ok, well I THINk Im 2-3cm lol... Only in this forum could you say things like this, I was reaching as far as i could, and found the cervix was actually quite forward and i was going too high, and there was a solid gap thingy that I could get my fingers into, so guess thats it and I had 2 fingers in and wriggle room :shy:

on another forum we talked about doing self-checking a few days ago. but i'm too nervous to do it. lol.


----------



## heyyady

I just can't get there around the bump :lol:


----------



## MilosMommy7

lol. i probably couldnt do it either!


----------



## new_to_ttc

My bump is quite small, and has dropped loads so it didnt get in the way lol

Will go check again in a minute lol Tightenings are about 7-8 minutes apart, I havent timed them exact because Im doing other stuff and cant keep track lol They definitely more feelable stood up than they were before and rather uncomfortable while sat down. 

Milos ive no idea if Im even in the right place, but cant feel anything else similar lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

i've dropped, but i still probably couldnt reach far enough. when do you plan on going in? hopefully this isnt just false labor (but doesnt sound like it).


----------



## new_to_ttc

If this is false labour I am going to feel so guilty on my parents, and so frustrated :( MW said ring @ 5 mins apart so will be over night/ in the morning I suspect! 

I just tried checking again and I cant find anything else thats remotely like a gap :rofl: I have 2 finger and wriggle room and I gave a push and I think maybe possibly the head is there, I really have no idea, its like a gap, soft then hard dome shape hmmmmmmm 

Nearly got throught he ironing and parents arent too far away xxxx


----------



## lisaf

is it possibly your bag of waters?


----------



## heyyady

Sounds like a head :) Keep an eye out when you pee for short fine hairs when you wipe :)


----------



## mummy3

New, does sound like waters. Watch out you dont snag it when checking yourself! 

If he's born on the 10th, our 2 LO's oringinally due on the same day will be exactly a month apart!:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

He best get here on the 10th lol He has another 22 hours and 23 minutes pmsl... and Ive been hurting for 7 hours or so??? My parents should be here soon. ironing finished, just fidgets stuff that was washed today to do lol


----------



## heyyady

how far out are your parents?


----------



## new_to_ttc

My parents have arrived :) awww they be so tired! Fidget needs to speed things along now!


----------



## heyyady

Yeah! I'm glad they're there- now try to get some rest :) Good luck and keep us updated when you can!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh, exciting! Good luck New. :)


----------



## mummy3

Sorry went to pump and see to little ladies ( Anja is so so jealous of Eilidh:dohh:)

Are the contractions still regular and noticable? Will you be going in soon?

New's parents:hugs: Bet they exhausted!


----------



## MilosMommy7

i hope to get online in the morning to some good news :D


----------



## heyyady

Aww, Mummy, she'll come around- they'll be thick as thieves before you know it :)


----------



## luckyme225

I'm at work so checking in on my cell.2-3 cm sounds good. Hoping he makes his appearance soon.


----------



## Wiggler

new - Eek!! sounds like your bubba is deffo on his way!!

Mummy - Awwwwww! Love the piccies, Eilidh is sooooo gorgeous!!

After haveing an amazing day yesterday it was followed by possibly one of the worst nights sleep I have ever had. I woke up every 30-45 minutes to roll over because my pelvis left like it was going to break in 2, then got woken up properly at 4.45am by THEM stomping around, having a go at each other and slamming doors. fucktards. Then Dylan woke up at 5.15am so I can't go back to sleep :cry:


----------



## MilosMommy7

anyone hear from New? hopefully if it's not labor she's getting some rest :)


----------



## heyyady

Pretty sure she's in labor- her parents got there a couple hours ago and I'm thinking she went in after that-


----------



## Wiggler

I've not heard anything, keeping a close eye on FB though for updates :)


----------



## lisaf

can't wait to hear an update.. figure she's busy with the labor and parents etc, lol!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning! Loving the sunshine!! Hope it stays with us a bit longer!!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Any news on new???????????????


----------



## wild2011

also keeping an eye on my fb for updates too.

have jsut thread through all the excitement.


hey- here in uk we can eat once in hospital, :haha: 

mummy- i could just eat her she's gorgeous.

my cat just turned up, i have a huge feeling one of my not so nice neighbours kids had him and ragged him round, hes petrified, and wont go near ym kids and normally spends all his time with them, so glad he is home, im having lots of cuddles bless him


----------



## wild2011

ok update from facebook.

UPDATE: Christine has gone to the hospital around 6.30 this morning, her contractions were about 2 1/2 minutes apart...looks like fidget is going to make an appearence today, good luck chris, cant wait for the news xxxx


:cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - Glad your cat turned up hun, I hope he is OK. Poor thing, lots of cuddles will help :hugs:

YAAAAY! Won't be long until new has her baby!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

:happydance: so excited for her :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## 24/7

YAY!! :D Go new!! :D
Makes me want my baby soooo much now!! xx


----------



## wild2011

that was from before 7, so u never know she may already have fidget in her arms :cloud9:


----------



## Angel3000

New - YAY!!!! bet she'll be relieved, i'm so happy for her woop!

Mummy - Awwwww she is so cute!! love the pics :D

Wriggler - I kinda know how you feel, everyday for somestrange and random reason i'm waking up between the hours of 6am and 8:30am feeling extremely uncomfortable with backache and feeling sick plus the urge to go to the loo but not needing to go  man does my body confuse me loads. I never had these pains with my first so all this is new to me.


----------



## wild2011

snap 24, once the babies start coming they'll be no stopping them, we will all have our lo's before u know it x


----------



## wild2011

angel i didnt have any pains with number one either, but i ahve with each since and th niggles and false alarms get worse and more intense with each :rofl: ive been on tender hooks for weeks. :haha: x


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Wild, I'm going to be checking FB all day now. lol. So exciting!!

Angel - yea, I had SPD and bad nights sleep with Dylan but it was never this bad, I am totally exausted. OH has been a sweetie though and made me some tea :cloud9:


----------



## Angel3000

Wriggler - awww he sounds sweet. . . my OH is still in bed hahaha but i guess staying up till 4:55am will do that to ya :nope:
Wild - yeah with this one i'm feeling everything, he pushes down i feel it, he hiccups i feel it and when he stretches (well tries to) man do i feel it, makes a slight movement and i'll be able to tell you which way he turned, i'm not carrying alot of water with this one so i think that may be why i feel everything.
But all this uncomfortableness :cry: is tiring, i want it to go away even for a little while that would be great.

I'm so excited for New, can't wait to hear if she has her LO yet :D


----------



## 24/7

I just feel like mine is never going to be here wild!! His head is bobbing everywhere still, not a BH in weeks, not even the most tiny ache anywhere in my entire body, I don't even feel pregnant?!

Come on Sam!!!!!! xx


----------



## wild2011

will update if anything else appears on fb, :) 

sprout has only had hiccups twice when ive felt them but he is such a wriggly thing lol , im suprised i sleep so well at night this time so far, ( hope i havnt spoke too soon) but the odd wee run and im out like a light right through and struggle waking up, im so used to pacing the house this stage with the girls lol


----------



## Angel3000

i felt like that with my first one 24, then the tuesday before he was due i got some horrendous pains, OH's mam took me to the hospital and i was in slow labour, needless to say they sent me home and on the thursday i had my show and come saturday i gave birth :D
But i remember thinking he was never gonna come. . . . . but he decided to be born damn did he make an impression :)

Wild - i dont think i've had a decent nights sleep for a good week now, it seems it doesn't matter what time i go to bed be it 11pm to 1:30am i'm still waking up around 6:30am :( and i didnt even get the nap i needed the other day either


----------



## wild2011

24- i was exactly the same with chloe, infact i never ever felt a bh or a pain till my waters went at 36 weeks and then the contractions started on top of each other, there was no mistaking wether it was labour or not, i think in most cases first time pregnancies are like that, so no bh or niggles doesnt mean its far off, it could happen ne time hun xxx


----------



## 24/7

Well I hope Sam has read the last two posts, haha!! 

I'm ready now, and although I am waiting, if I go to term then I know I will be literally just counting down nervously, and I don't want that!! xx


----------



## wild2011

hope he doesnt keep u waiting hun, ive got mw on 21st, and ill get a scan then if he is still measuring way ahead, if not it'll be a waiting game till term, though i went overdue with last one, ive a feeling ill go before 38 weekim hoping hes, theres so much pressure and hes been so low and if hes as big as they say that hell want to get out :rofl: if i go over due ill be a mid june mum :cry:


----------



## 24/7

See I'm thinking if Sam isn't small enough to need me to be induced on Thursday he will just keep cooking as he is very small and still has so much room etc!! Nooooooo!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I have decided it would be nice if baby came on the 1st May. Then we will have OH's wages, will have done a big shop and some batch cooking and freezing. we will be 100% ready. If bubs wants to come earlier any time after the 19th will be fine, but we won't be as prepared as we would on the 1st :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

all this uncomfortableness is making me think "get the hell out!" despite me wanting him in there for a few more weeks yet :(


----------



## wild2011

id love the 19th of amy but then chloe wud have to share her bday :rofl: she would hate me forever :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, OH has to share his bday with his little sister and he HATES it!


----------



## Angel3000

hahaha i'm so glad i dont have to share my b-day with anyone :D


----------



## Wiggler

I'm still a little bit peeved I have to share my birthday with Fathers Day this year, but as long as it is a special day for both of us I won't mind too much :)


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: mines 24th june so either way ill have a baby 100% by then, soooo having a bbq and a bottle or 2 of wine :rofl:x


----------



## Wiggler

Haha wild, sounds like my plan for my birthday! :haha: Although is swaying between BBQ and takeaway... I'll decide closer to the time :)


----------



## wild2011

bbq for me, if i do takeaway i end up eating first then not fancying a drink or vice versa, bbq ill nibble as thigns are cooked and flake out in the garden,


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed we both have gorgeous weather on our birthdays!


----------



## Wiggler

UPDATE on New:

it appears to have been a false alarm, fidget being a lil terror for mummy already. Everything seems to have stopped and Christine is being sent home...lets hope the real thing isn't too far off x


----------



## 24/7

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Naughty little monkey!! xx


----------



## Angel3000

awwww poor new :(


----------



## Angel3000

when is fathers day this year??


----------



## Wiggler

I know, fidget is a cheeky little guy. I hope it isn't long until he decides to come out for real!


----------



## Wiggler

Fathers day is 19th June


----------



## Angel3000

thanks, just so i know to grab something for OH from the new little man :D hehe


----------



## Wiggler

Me and OH said we aren't doing pressies this year because money will be tight in June cos of his paternity pay, but I'm going to get him a little "daddy" keyring with a pic of the kids in. He will love that :)


----------



## wild2011

aww bless, urm update re fb, new is being sent home it appears to be a false alarm 

Noooooooooooooooooooo poor new, naughty naughty fidgit :( x


----------



## Angel3000

Yeah i feel sorry for her poor thing, she's so fed up :(


Oh wow, i just realized Wild, your due 4 days after me lol


----------



## wild2011

:cry: how naughty is he !!! :hugs: for new xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww I know, I hope he comes soon!

Got lots of tidying to do today and get started washing bubs clothes and packing my hospital bag. I think I'll make a start after lunch, still need a few hours to wake up properly. lol


----------



## 24/7

I feel so bad too, it will take me alot to psych myself once I go into labour and then if it all stopped..... 

Off to look at a house today!! Only two bedrooms, but new build and we are hoping very very much it is a decent size one, but we shall see?! I'm desperate to go on a huge walk but got some blisters when I went to Brighton and I can't get any shoes on but my uggs, and they were very NOT good for walking yesterday!! xx


----------



## 24/7

And I'm hungry for lunch already!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler, ive washed and put away his newborn, 0-3 is washed and bagged up till needed and i washed other stuff id bought and blankets etc yesterday, not doind 3-6 stuff till hes here, so will only be washing ne thing else i buy in smaller sizes.


----------



## wild2011

hope its perfect 24. the thought of uggs when its been this hot here arnty very appealing lol. im living in flip flops at the mo as my feet have swollen


----------



## 24/7

I have my PP sale items to wash tomorrow!! :D And am tempted by another couple of blankets.... We have three cellular ones and two just normal ones and it doesn't seem enough?! xx


----------



## wild2011

i have about 6 and i want a few more :rofl: i'll prob keep an eye out for any lush ones, then go from there mini mode had some lush ones recently


----------



## 24/7

Maybe just a couple more then!! :D My two nice ones are probably abit too warm for if its like this, so technically I only have three, gosh I better get shopping.... ;) xx


----------



## wild2011

omg i have no idea what sprout is doing but he hasnt stopped today and feels like constant back flips i feel sick :sick:


----------



## 24/7

Haha, he's having a party!! :D Sam is having a sleepy day today, lazy bum!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya ladies!

So not happy! Fidget is such a monkey. MW said I was progressing really well, contractions were increasing with intensity and shortening in gap nicely on the monitors, then she left me for a little while and the gap got a little bigger, but she said not to worry they were nice and strong. Then the gap just kept increasing and the intensity died down, so much so after 2 hours I nodded off a bit, only 15 minutes, but once I woke they were not even as tight as BH. My cervix is long but open, and fidget hasnt fully engaged so is head was a little too free to do the necessary to keep labour going. She said this could happen for days, even longer there is just no telling. I am so exhausted, 16 hours I went through, my poor parents have driven up in the middle of the night, dad slept but mum stayed with me all night she is so tired and neither of us can sleep now we wont settle so going to go for a gentle walk soon. I feel so sore and bruised on my stomach, the contractions got pretty painful and I stuck it out on paracetamol. Oh well, least I know where the labour unit is now huh! lol


----------



## Wiggler

Awwhun, sorry it all died down :hugs: What a cheeky little man your fidget is! Hopefully it won't be too long until he decides he really wants to come out! x x x


----------



## 24/7

Aww, I'm sorry new. :hugs: xx


----------



## Angel3000

oh honey i'm so sorry, :( i really hoped this was it for you


----------



## new_to_ttc

What will be will be I guess, if he isnt ready then cooking is the best place for him, but seriously did it have to hurt so much before he gave up??? lol I think I will seriously need a few days rest from contractions and BH before i can take on round 2, I am sore lol 

Off out soon, hope you all enjoying the sun, probably will be alseep early tonight so wont be about lol xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you manage to get a decent rest before he comes hun.

Wow, baby is going CRAZY in there today, I think he/she wants me to get off my bum and start sorting out baby bits, but tough poopie, I'll do it later :rofl:


----------



## Angel3000

oh am gonna enjoy the sun, hang some washing out while am at it too hehe, think in two days i've done 4 loads of washing . . . . . i need my washing pile to go down so i can start washing little mans stuff, doesn't help that am having to switch washing powder for the baby's things, my OH has eczema and a few things will set it off like sterling silver, certain types of gold chains and a change in washing powder, i'm hoping the non-bio wont set it off, we can't afford to buy two different types of powder :(, but we will see what happens fingers crossed :D.
So little man hasn't moved much today, not as much as what he usually does, altho he like pushing down alot and it hurts, it doesn't feel like cramp just a major amount of pressure, and a stabbing feeling in my lower right side sort of where my overy might be. . . but i was never good biology so i can't be sure:dohh:


----------



## meow951

new- Sorry you went through all that and he's not here! I know you prob know this but you mentioned castor oil, i know a lot of ladies on here really dont recommend it. It can cause baby to poo inside you and also give you horrendous diahorrea. I read about a lady who took it in early labour and you can imagine what happened when she pushed/had a contraction :shock:

Have you got a birth ball? Bouncing on that might help him engage more and press on the cervix and get things going.


----------



## wild2011

i wiped my kitchen wall earlier down the far end and it then had a big clean patch, and i couldnt reach the rest, so i rang the mop out and bleached the wall that way :rofl: so glad nobody saw me :haha:

my cat was sooooo dirty i bathed him, i only ever bathed them once when kittens cos they dont go ne where to get manky little bubbba just sat there and let me bath him didnt try to move and then let me dry him and fell aslepe on my lap bless him. nice and clean now. :haha:

lost all energy now though and cant be arsed to hoover


----------



## Wiggler

It's a good thing my OH has just gone out or else I would have ripped that damn phone from his has and shoved it somewhere very unpleasant!! He was just sat there playing games on it while I am trying to tidy up and Dylan was being a demanding little thing wanting food/drink/nappy/toys etc etc...

I'm taking a break from the tidying now so he can help me when he gets back. :)

Whats everyone up to? I was hoping to get out into the garden today, but if OH continues to be useless then it will take ages to get everything tidy and sorted. :(


----------



## wild2011

im sat on my arse being a lazy cow :rofl: done some washing and tidying, need dh to get paint this week i could have got so much done :grr:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, if OH annoys me any more I'm gonna send him down to Mcdonalds to pick up my free cheeseburger and as we are skint this week he can't have one so it will be torture for him :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: dh has promised to have a day off so we can get the girls beds put together and their room done, i guarantee he wont do and ill hit the roof by the end of the week. :haha:


----------



## span

Haven't posted much on this thread as I started off on the June Buds before my due date got changed from 1st June to 23rd May. Still post on there but gonna think positive and believe that baby WILL arrive in May so I'm going to be on here a bit more if thats ok? :baby:

Sorry you've had a false alarm new-to-ttc. Hope you manage plenty of rest and your cheeky devil doesn't change his mind next time. :hugs:
Very exciting that full term May babies are thinking about making their entrance. :happydance:

I've got one day left at work before ML starts and will be glad to stop commuting to and from London. Just about to do a big asda order so I can start stocking up the freezer with cooked meals. 

Nearly got everything together for baby - just need some more sheets and blankets and blackout blinds for our room and the nursery. Packing my hospital bag on tuesday and then got more washing of bedding/clothes/nappies to do. :wacko:

I keep meaning to get out and enjoy the sun on the terrace but just woken up from a snooze on the glider chair in the nursery. I LOVE that chair! :cloud9:


----------



## Angel3000

:) hey Span, the more the merrier hun, we love having more people in our little group or big group?. . . not sure how many of us there is lol.
Wriggler - I've done alot today i think, mind i have been awake since 6:30am, did a load of washing and i'm wanting to put more in, but can't till the rest are dry, i've had the washing out in the sun for a bit on the top of the back stairs in the garden ( my washing line broke :( so i need new one) but while there were out drying, i got my OH up at about 12:30pm since he didnt get to bed till 4:30 this morning :nope: and i then went out to meet a friend, haven't seen her in ages was nice to get out, she said she's got a few things i could have for the baby and she's gonna sort those out when she gets back (which might be round about nowish).
While i was out tho i got a 3-6 month vest and a pack of three bibs for the baby, you can never have to many things for a baby, they go through a gazillian stuff lol :D
So how is everyone elses day going??


----------



## BizyBee

I've been terribly lazy since I woke up. I'm finding it hard to get motivated to work on report cards. They go home this week so I have to finish. One more week before Easter break! Bubs is moving and rolling like crazy today. I'm sure going to miss this when he's out. I have an appt tomorrow so hope all is going well. 

Sorry New that fidget wasn't ready. Hope you can manage to get comfy and catch up on some sleep. 

Welcome span!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Allo allo allo

thanks for all your :hugs: and messages, best place for him until he is ready is where he is. Meow I heard about castor oil, I doubt I would have tried it, although millions of reports online claim it doesnt make the baby poo, it doesnt even cross the placenta, but I was just being irrational lol I am going to get a birthing ball though for future occurances,

I went out for a walk, gentle walk lol, in the sun, and the tightenings have returned. Similar intensity to the earlier ones last night, no real pattern, and accompanied with period cramps. But I swear unless my waters break the next time its going to be an ambulance job, i will be staying home until I am so sure he is coming they wont have long to catch him lol I am so tired, think i will be in bed with Joshua tonight lol My mum and I managed an hour on the lounge furniture, dad is having an hour now before they head back off. I feel so guilty on them :( Joshua is of course super hyper, super loud and super pain in the backside today lol 

Wild, Ive been known to mop my walls before now lol, and hoover them rofl 

Hope everyone is enjoying this weather, I cant believe how many times today I over heard passers by moaning it was too hot... ffs 2 days of warm weather thats all we might get for the year making the flipping most of it. We are so typically British sometimes.


----------



## luckyme225

New- sorry about the false alarm. Baby is already a little trouble maker. Take it easy, hope you can relax and get some sleep.


----------



## wild2011

lol new i do the hoover bit regularly but never the mop, but im in no mood to fetch ladders out and climb them to reach lol so the mop it was!

hey span, were very chatty, u may need that ml in order to keep up :haha:

the kids r sat in old wahsing up bowls we keep in the outhouse incase of emergency leak or car washing, im waiting for a bottom to get stuck in one :rofl: towels all down ready ive just done the housework so wont be happy wen their wet feet come running through, bath time shortly, dinner and an early night. 1 more week and its their easter hols. :happydance:

new im afraid im one of them moaning, but i get angry when non-pregnant people :rofl: if i felt more able to move and less achy id be oout making the most of it.


----------



## mummy3

Aw new I'm sorry you went through all that:hugs: Here's hoping fidget gives you a wee break to recover before coming for real:hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Hey Span!! :D:D

Hope you get some sleep tonight new. :hugs: xx


----------



## wild2011

just had another huge fruit salad, im not gunna struggle with loo for a few days :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

How hot is it in the UK right now? 

We're just staying in today, I'm cluster feeding Eilidh so she's probably having anothergrowth spurt, need to pump too so she has milk for her meds:wacko:

She slept well last night, I got from 9 to 1, then 1 30 to 4 then 5 to 8 :shock: Lol don't think hubby got as much:haha:

Wiggler, I'm sorry about your neighbours, they just don't get it do they?!:hugs: Our neighbour was doing his booming bass for hours yesterday so I feel for you getting them at you way more often:hugs:


----------



## wild2011

21-22 here i believe mummy :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Haha wild, so far today I have had an OJ, a huge dinner plate size salad a bowel of raspberries and apple and just about to have a roast.... It better work!! :p xx


----------



## mummy3

Wild, its the same here and they're classing it as a winter storm :rofl: anything under 80-90 degrees is cold!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Was 22 deg c here earlier its lush! pregnant people can moan thats more than acceptable its super hot for us waddling ladies lol but everyone else should enjoy it, both ladies i saw were wearing long tops and waist jackets, now i know Angelsey on occassion can be very windy but ffs it was clearly a hot day, if you going out you wear clothing adaptable!

Glad Eilidh is sleeping well. How big is she now? 

i think i will sleep no problems tonight lol... all I got to do is get to the bed and then i will be out like a light lol

Whats happened with Wigglers neighbours this time? I missed something I think lol


----------



## wild2011

mummy3 said:


> Wild, its the same here and they're classing it as a winter storm :rofl: anything under 80-90 degrees is cold!

:rofl::haha:

tis hot for me none the less :haha:

24- ive had 3 crumpets, a pack of prawn cocktail crisps, a cream egg, and a huge bowl of pear apple banana grapes and strawbs, 2 glasses of oj, 4 pints of water, pork chops baby tats and veg for dinner. :coffee:


----------



## 24/7

I have roast chicken!! :D And I had some of my super hot peri peri crisps earlier for my first lunch!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I went out for a walk, came in fell asleep on the sofa, and was awoke an hour later by a kiss from Joshua saying grandad had just put dinner on the table, roast dinner! yum! I couldnt eat yesterday i had a tiny amount of lunch and ice lollies, and Ive only had ice lollies today except for that dinner, which i made a good try at eating but didnt manage much lol

So I just been doing my research, MW toold me baby is lying back to back which is why Ive been having the back problems too, I knew it made labour longer, butapparently it prevents the baby from fully being able to engage until late into labour soooooooo I need a birthing ball and to spend the next however long on my all 4s like a dog getting fidget to turn. I need him to engage to move the contractions along so best and quickest way for that is turn him round lol This will be fun xx


----------



## 24/7

Thats interesting new, maybe we should all be doing that then to get the babys in good positions?! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah BnB all 4s parties lol not sure hun, but if it works im not knocking it. my uterine contractions were really positive it was just enfacement that prevented it progressing, she said she thought he was back to back so to stop half sitting on chairs (only time im comfy slouching almost) as he will stay that way, and on reading up best positions etc Ive learnt he wont engaged properly in this position so no more comfy positions he has to move lol


----------



## 24/7

I'm going to start giving it a go, as I'm awful for laying on the sofa, slouching and generally getting into what are probably bad baby positions to be comfortable!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes and me, and the few posiotions i found that ease the back pain I get into all the time, which turns out to be so bad, i should have been moving him to releave the pain not accommodating him! Bet if I mentioned the back pain to my MW she'd have told me this weeks ago oops!


----------



## 24/7

I'm the same new, but no more!! Sam's head isn't anywhere near engaged, and the closest he got was after my day walking at the beach, so as of now its not more being comfortable, need to assit him in getting in the right position!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Where can I get a birthing/ exercise ball without paying obscene amounts?


----------



## mummy3

New she gets weighed again on friday, by then she should hopefully be edging up to the 5lb mark. She's still so tiny, her preemie babygros are still slightly big:cloud9: :wacko: She is defo behaving more and more like a term baby now, more alert and reacting to more around her.

Before we moved, 22 degrees would be hot for me too! Dreading the 115 degree summers here:nope:

Yepyou guys go bounce on those balls and do the exercises:thumbup: Mine were all back to back, come out looking up lol. They all managed to engage properly while back to back for me, could be as they were premature? Although the first 2 were over 6lb so term size. Actually on second thought, I maybe just have a huge pelvis:haha:


----------



## 24/7

Hmm.... Off to have a look now new, I want one!! :D Although I'm tempted to just buy this.... https://www.elc.co.uk/Flower-Patch-Sit-'n'-Bounce/119486,default,pd.html xx


----------



## Wiggler

New - I hope you get a good nights sleep tonight. :hugs: The lovely neighbors decided to shout at each other, stomp about and slam doors from 4.45am til 5.15am when they woke Dylan up, I woke up straight away :(
this website has loads of info to get fidget back to a good position: https://www.spinningbabies.com/techniques/in-pregnancy/daily-activities

mummy - Great news that Eilidh slept well! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

The contractions eventually help them turn, according to online articles, but not untill well into labour lol Going to try turn him before lol

she would just becoming for term now wouldnt see, oh today actually :) awwwww bless her xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

would that take our adult pregnant weights lol

thanks wiggler... I suggested to my parents i get OH to change sex positions and i go doggy, 2 birds 1 stone :rofl: they told me to be sensible lol ( I was lol)


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## Angel3000

new_to_ttc said:


> Yes and me, and the few posiotions i found that ease the back pain I get into all the time, which turns out to be so bad, i should have been moving him to releave the pain not accommodating him! Bet if I mentioned the back pain to my MW she'd have told me this weeks ago oops!

Hmmmm i wonder if thats whats causing my back pain?. . . . it almost never goes away, i have the same pain all day everyday :(


----------



## 24/7

It would take the weight, well I think so anyway!! :D:D xx


----------



## Angel3000

Actually doggy is a really good position to help bring labour on. . . worked for me last time :D


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - sorry it was just false labor! i'd hate to get excited thinking baby was coming, and then nothing! atleast that gives you a while to rest up. give him another week and he'll be on his way :thumbup: lol


----------



## lisaf

aw bummer about the false labor!
Hmm... my back starts to hurt me if I stand up for a while... but my back hurts if I try to do dishes etc even when not pregnant because of my boobs. I figured my back pain was due to belly pulling forward. Now I'm paranoid that I'm encouraging back-to-back positioning :dohh:

I paid extra for a birthing ball that had a high weight limit and a promise of a slow-deflation if punctured (my friend had her ball pop and she hit the floor quite hard). Typically they don't pop unless they hit something sharp.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

They're cheap in argos hun just get the height of ball according to ur height iykwim, think i paid about £7 for mine it's fun :)
So sorry little man was teasing u x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I looked in argos online and it was £18 for their cheapest, i will have to look again lol

Milos, think Im going to need that week to recover ha ha

Oh so tired keep falling asleep on the sofa pmsl 

Lisa i assumed most of my back ache was due to a car accident I had weeks before conception, plus Im big boobed too. I should have realised it was baby when it was all one sided and not central, and he has never switched sides, always lay on my right. Please dont be aparanoid about baby positioning, if it doubt speak with your practioner, but honestly baby is probably lying perfectly xxxx


----------



## luckyme225

I have to lean forward/ sit on my ball a couple times a day because both my little ones prefer to be back to back. The annoying thing is that it has to be done lots because if they are not engaged they can keep switching back and forth.


----------



## Wiggler

Pesto baby likes to lay back to back :( I'm gonna be doing a lot of floor scrubbing closer to my EDD :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Bump at 36+2.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh wish I got a bump picture today while my parents were here :dohh: lovely hun!! Growing well :)

Ive always found positions to make myself comfortable, didnt really give much thought to baby causing the aches with having spinal injuries :dohh: again! lol Im going to be doing the exercises plenty throughout the day and no more comfy positions for him lol Although i spent plenty ages on my hands and knee's doing skirting boards etc already lol not planning on much more cleaning pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump 24/7!


----------



## luckyme225

nice bump 24/7


----------



## meow951

new- I didnt think you'd try castor oil i just thought i'd say as i know some ladies are really against using it. Plus i'd hate to think of you having explosive diahorrea all over the midwifes :haha:

I got my birth ball my argos too. It's just a normal exercise ball, cost me about £6/7.


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl yeah would imagine it could make a mess! lolol Ive found them on Argos now for £7 lol all about the search words used huh lol


----------



## hopefulmama

New- wow sounds like you're so close. I'd be trying to do everything in my power to get the baby out at the point it sounds you're at. I'm sure you know your body well and know what boundries you can push...I'd skip the castor oil though, i've heard nothing but bad stuff and a lot of midwifes not suggesting it anymore because of the averse effects it might have on you with throwing up etc.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I hope Im close :) Need sleep, but too restless lol Definitely going to remain active, and try these turning exercises. Taken it a bit easy today because of the soreness but slowly going to push myself through the pain barrier. No matter what I have less than 5 weeks to go lol, I highly doubt I will fill those 5 weeks lol How's you hun x


----------



## hopefulmama

I just woke up form a 3 hour nap, was maybe the best 3 hours of sleep ever, I had the ac and fan blasting on me, no husband in site and very soft high thread count sheets that just came back from the cleaners that i asked to steam press for extra softness.. i just got in bed and got naked and slept. Pure bliss. 
Maybe you need to get naked?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh love getting naked between crisp fresh bed linen.. all i got in my bed right now is a wriggly 7 year old lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Ha ya keep the clothes on then hahahaaha.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- theres a blog i read of a girl who just had a baby in dece,ber, very cool blog, but she did a post about cloth diapers.. mad eme think of you.. heres the link

https://www.modgblog.com/2011/04/01...n-i-get-100-i-get-free-birkenstocks/#comments


----------



## lisaf

that was a hilarious blog! that girl is awesome! :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

Ok, Question. . . since most of these symptoms are new to me, as with my first if my bump hadn't of been so big i wouldn't of known i was pregnant, (sorry if this is TMI) but is diarriah common in pregnancy. . . or could it be a bug? baring in mind it's been on and off for about two weeks now, maybe longer.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, it can happen as baby puts pressure on your bowels.. some women get all constipated, some get the runs


----------



## Angel3000

ok thank you Lisaf :D


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- ya its very funny. when i read the thing on cloth diapers, light went off to show you because you said you wanted to use cloth diapers.


----------



## MilosMommy7

milo went to bed super early last night (about 9:30 which is early for him). me and OH went to bed around 11 and i ended up waking up right before 1am to use the bathroom and was getting sweaty since it was in the 80s here today! but milo ended up waking up at 2 :dohh: i hope he doesnt wanna stay up for too long. i have a doc's appt at 11.


----------



## Wiggler

Angel - i am constantly switching between having upset tummy to being mega constipated. the joys of pregnancy eh? :haha:

I'm soooo tired this morning, I woke up with MEGA BH's before 5am and just ended up laying in bed until Dylan got up at 6.10am :( 

Whats everyone up to today? I have some more tidying and stuff to do then hoping to get out into the gardn for a few hours for some sun and fresh air. 

Very proud of myself this morning, I was in the loo and this vile spider started running towards me, and instead of running out screaming like a sissy (my usual reaction to seeing a spider) I calmly killed it and continued what I was doing. I think my spider phobia is slowly calming down a bit :happydance:


----------



## meow951

Wiggler- Not doing anything interesting. Just going to Asda to get some shopping and thats it lol

I'm enjoying the peace and quiet but it's very boring! Although saying that when bubs is here i'll probably be begging for sleep :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Morning!! :D:D

Not much going on here today, but am popping to Sainsburys to pick up the new Harry Potter DVD later and possibly going walking with my Mum.... Just doing some washing now - Life in the fast lane!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its damp here!! yesterdays sun has been replaced with drizzle lol Think Im going to 'see and then raise you guys in the fast lane' Im going to stay in, and finish the ironing lol All the baby's stuff was dried yesterday and few extra bits of ours I managed to wash and dry yesterday so yet again I have ironing to do lol See if this lot takes me a lot less than than the how many weeks took me to do the last lot lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh oh oh oh forgot about JK... morning fix best run and get my breakfast lolol


----------



## 24/7

Grr, washed Sam's two bears and a pack of new vests that were out during the bird incident, and the bear and one vest has come out the wash with a brown mark on, that wasn't there before!! :(:( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:( Oh no hun there is some stain remover safe for babies, maybe try that xx


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone want a toddler? He is such a misery guts this morning!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Swop you for a 7 year old teenager????


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: 
How is Joshua, is he dissapointed that his little brother decided not to come out?

Dylan is being so demanding today and really not liking the word no! I've got him laid on the sofa now, hopefully he will have a nap, poor little guy is shattered. Normally I would snuggle him when its nap time, but he is in a kicking mood so I'm staying well clear :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

Major BH last night, i got three cramp pains in a row, each a couple mins apart, and OH mam really needs to not panic everytime i get a pain, she was like " do i need to get me clothes on and grab the car keys??" bless i told her they were just BH i swear she's more excited about the baby than i am.
Woke up with BH too this morning and man do they hurt, i know the're not the real deal, as little man moves after each one and this morning he even decided to kick me during one of the cramps, plus currently theres no regular pattern just alot of pain . . . :(

Wriggler - think i'm gonna go out today. . . where to? depends on the weather it's looking a little dull today, i was hoping if it was sunny again today we could go to the beach i know Brandon loves the beach, but looks like it's either gonna be the park or softplay. . .guess we'll see.

Aww bless Dylan sounds like what my Brandon used to be like when he didnt get his own way. . . he's calmed down from those tantrums since thank god, those and what he gets like now i dont think i could handle both hahah


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua thinks I went to hospital for a check up (didnt question it after being in twice recently already he knows the monitors are like the heartbeat machines but for bigger babies). Trying to keep it low key and simple for him, so luckily he none the wiser. However, he was a little sod this morning. He snuck toys into his coat, then said theyw ere from yesterday he just forgot, I was sure I had seen them the night before but gave him benefit of the doubt told him to pop them away quick before school, he came back down and I straightened him out only to find he had put them back in his coat! Grrrrrr Dont tolerate lying at all, so told him i will think about his punishment while he at school just dont know what to do *cackles*

Hmmmm seen his JK before why is it repeated?


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, cheeky little guy!

JK always repeats during the half terms :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww Angel, BH shouldnt be too painful hun, try some paracetamol, and I hope they ease off for you :hugs:

Its not half term here yet lol Ach this is Region discriminative :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Phew, bear fixed, and next load of washing it!! :D

Seems like the boys of the thread are up to no good today!! 

Sam is very quiet today, so having a quick sit down to see if he pops out to play.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

I still haven't claimed my free cheeseburger. I think I'm going to send OH down there later with Dylan. I really fancy a cheeseburger!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Boys are little monkies all their life lol 

If they were going to repeat these shows wish they'd repeat the funny ones, worth watching ones grrrr


----------



## 24/7

I want McDonalds!! :( I have been feeling very meh about my diet the last few days?! It seemed bearable before I was pregnant, but as its gone on I've found it more and more upsetting, and I just hope so much Sam is free of it, or it really will break my heart. xx


----------



## Angel3000

new_to_ttc said:


> Aww Angel, BH shouldnt be too painful hun, try some paracetamol, and I hope they ease off for you :hugs:
> 
> Its not half term here yet lol Ach this is Region discriminative :rofl:

I would right now if we had some in, so i might get some while am out, i'm not usually the one to take pain killers while am pregnant even paracetamol, Just something am not keen on doing but if these get any worse i may not have a choice :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: :hugs: Big hugs 24/7


----------



## Angel3000

Awww :hugs: the 24 lol you do know diets are welcome to go out the window while your pregnant *nods nods* so indulge a little eat what ever you fancy, i know i do :D or try to hehe


----------



## new_to_ttc

ahhhh 24 hun, I hope too for you Sam is clear, BUT if he isnt he'll cope with it super well!! Not long now hun and all them raging hormones will stop telling wiggler to eat, so this thread will stop being full of naughty foods to tempt you! ;) 

Angel I know that feeling, I never have any medications in this house usually, I dont even have calpol in, I buy it if it is really necessary but I have paracetamol in stock right now, its the only thing that has got me through. Been in so much pain with different things I needed to releave some of it just to cope with other bits of pregnancy, and never in my life have I taken as many antibiotics as I have this pregnancy my immune system has been absolutely shattered all pregnancy. Nearing the end now, then will regain full health :)


----------



## 24/7

Thanks new - I can't wait for the hormonal fog to stop, then hopefully it will get easier!! :)

Sadly angel I can't indugle as I have coeliac disease, but I can dream!! xx


----------



## Angel3000

*nods* Aww bless ya new, lets just keep our fingers crossed for you that fidgets decides to come out soon :hugs:

24 - what's ceo. . .erm. . . how did you spell it? let me look. . . . Coeliac Disease?? i've never heard of it before


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im sure once you have your body back hun it'll be far more managable :hugs: This thread is particulary hard for anyone to cope with who is on a regular diet never mind a strict one!


----------



## Wiggler

It sucks that there isn't a better range of food for those with coeliac disease :(

I hate my siggy, I NEED pesto now!


----------



## 24/7

Most of this thread is food!! :p

Coeliac disease is an autoimmune bowel disease, when you eat gluten is makes your immune system destroy your small intenstine, slowly breaking down the top layer of villi in it, so you are in alot of pain and can't absorb food. xx


----------



## Angel3000

:shock: Gulps* Sounds painful :( :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

It's fine as long as I am very strict with the diet, but even a crumb can cause problems, grr!! I was glutened about a month ago and am only just feeling better!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes but gultened by a gulten free product grrrrrrr!!!!!!!! Glad you're starting to feel better though hun!

Yay newborn and early baby items ironed and hanging! Need more hangers for 0-3 stuff pmsl 

Wiggler, put the pesto down you vile vile lady! lol


----------



## Angel3000

ok, no paracetamol in the house, BH really killing right now, tried walking round, kinda couldn't so didnt really help, any other methods to relieve it?? :(


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't bought the pesto yet, I will tonight or tomorrow though. YUM!!!! I just want a great big bowl of the green stuff :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Angel try a bath quite warm, and lying on your left side, oh and drink plenty of cold water. You should have more than 4 BH in 1 hour hun! Not painful ones anyways! Ring your MW if they not easing off xx

Wiggler you tried the red pesto? Bit of variety you could have a rainbow baby lol


----------



## Wiggler

red pesto... :sick: OH got it cos he was getting sick of the green stuff and it was icky! It has to be green :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

YAY!! :D My new sale purchases are drying now ready to be ironed!! :D:D:D

Come over sweaty and shaky from low blood sugars and went to make lunch to pop them up again and completely crashed and am having to eat some sweets to bring them up so I can get up and make lunch which I hate doing as I like them to come up slowly. xx


----------



## Angel3000

well cramps have eased off, now my tummy just feels really tight and my back hurts as usual so i think all is back to normal ( as normal as my pregnancy is going that is lol)


----------



## Wiggler

Just got approved for my first ever credit card! :happydance: I got it so I can build up my credit rating, its got 60% interest!! Good thing I'm only planning on spending £50 a month on it and paying it in full every month! 6 - 12 months of that and I can get a normal credit card :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Oooh well done Wiggler!! Where did you get it from? xx


----------



## Inge

urgh! just urgh! 
Iv been so uncomfortable for the last 3 days :growlmad: Iv been having pretty constant period pain cramps and can hardly sleep because Im so uncomfortable. Saturday I think I may have lost some mucus plug (not sure but was v thick and and yucky colour-sorry)
Also that morning I had the worst cramps in my thighs right at the tops that made made legs give out when I tried to stand :blush: I landed on my ass so I had a soft landing :haha: just wana go lie down some more tbh :wacko: OH thinks Leo isnt going to stick around in there for much longer due to how im feeling. Hes also not as wriggly as he usued to be so I think he is settling down now getting ready for the birth. Just wish that if he wanted to come out hed do it now and get it over with :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Vanquis, they also offered me a cash advance at 55% which I declined. I can't wait to get my credit rating up so I can get a decent card which will do for emergencies. thats the problem with me and OH, we have no credit history whatsoever so have been finding it really hard to get credit anywhere.


----------



## hopefulmama

Angel- why do you thank every post anyone makes if its not in regards to you? SOrry i just don't understand it.


----------



## hopefulmama

New- how are you feeling doll?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler just becareful of having an emergency credit card, they quick become a regular use. Did the plastic once when i was 18, never again lol I have a credit card for online purchases, but its a top up on with 0% interest (so i dont pay comission for using it) so its totally safe I dont have to put my bank details online at all. Only time money is put on it is when I want to use it.

Inge does sound like Leo is getting himself ready hun! Awwww all lthese May babies are really starting to get ready now, there is going to be a flood of babies soon :)

Sorry if tmi, but Im so gutted. OH and I had a bit of careful :sex: careful is not our usual style we really enjoy sex usually, and well round 2 took over and we were a little less 'egg shelly' lolol Just had fun you know (nothing unsafe lol) but it made me bleed, and now I got some real owwchie pains :( Im gutted because I think OH has realised this (i tried not to show it) but it may just make him more owrried next time :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

hopefulmama said:


> New- how are you feeling doll?

cant be that bad if Im up for :sex: lol Im ok thats hun! Still getting cramps and random pains but the regular stuff has passed, for now at least. Need to eat and sleep later i think and will be back to my non moaning self :) How you doing xxx


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> Sorry if tmi, but Im so gutted. OH and I had a bit of careful :sex: careful is not our usual style we really enjoy sex usually, and well round 2 took over and we were a little less 'egg shelly' lolol Just had fun you know (nothing unsafe lol) but it made me bleed, and now I got some real owwchie pains :( Im gutted because I think OH has realised this (i tried not to show it) but it may just make him more owrried next time :(

OH isnt giving in to me at the moment whilst im feeling crampy :nope: I think hes scared hel put me into labour :haha:
I know what you mean about may babies getting closer now. Scary thinking this time next month I should be looking after a baby boy :wacko: My 20th birthday tomorow and I will be going to the chinese buffet and eatting loads :cloud9: cant wait :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

I plan on being very careful new, I'm doing a small amount of spending each month and paying it in full every month for about a year to get my credit rating up so i can get a decent card then chopping this one up and cancelling the account. The decent card will then be collecting dust in my purse until an emergency arises, like the TV blows up, or the washing machine dies. We had washing machine and oven die on us within a week of each other last year and OH had to get a loan from his work so we could replace them, I never want that to happen again.

Aww new, it won't be long until fidget is here and you can swing from the chandeliers again!

Well, the crazy BH's from this morning have gone away finally, still getting the ocassional one, but I was getting them every 2-3 minutes this morning!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww hun how exciting, you'll have a great time Im sure! i love the chinese buffet in Bolton, its HUGE and lush! lol There is a lovely one here but its small, food is great and everyone round here raves about it lol but when you used to the bigger places its just not quite cutting it lol

I built my pram today forgot to say lol and OH is adamant fidget will be about soon so insisted I have a bump picture lol apologises for having my head on it, Joshua happily cuts it off when he takes them, OH wouldnt lol and I hardly look refreshed rofl
 



Attached Files:







bump 37wks +2.jpg
File size: 79.7 KB
Views: 8









pram.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 5









pram 1.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump pic hun, you look great! And the pram is sooo cute!


----------



## hopefulmama

New- great pics!!! You're even ironing haha... the pic is funny of the stroller because of the silver detail and the flash, it looks like its out of Tron.


----------



## wild2011

luvly bump new i lvoe that pram too, my friends got the same one and she's due same day as u :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm naughty today, I may have just dished myself up a big bowl of stew thats cooking for dinner... I may also wash up the bowl soon so OH doesn't find out :rofl:


----------



## Inge

:cry: OH isnt sure we can go to lunch now...:cry: Iv been waiting for this for months :hissy:
The story is we (OH and I, and in laws) might be having SS either tonight or tomrow some time. Wev had him since thursday and hes gone to a BBQ with his mum today but no one knows what happening tonight or tomorow (as usual:wacko:) I dont mind us having him but would love notice as OH usually gets a phone call at 8pm when he finishes work and its a last minute pick up at 9pm. Iv been "banned" from going to the wrestling with OH and SS this weekend and it seems I might not be allowed to have a birthday lunch either :nope: Wed be gone probably 2 hours max and we would take SS but its a fixed price (about £13) and he will not eat anything there gaurenteed, hes a very fussy eater and only eats tiny amounts so meals out are a no-no. But If we went without him Il get in trouble for it :nope: We know for a fact that if it was the other way round and SS mum wanted to go lut she would. She promised to take him out this weekend and never called or turned up so he was in a strop for the whole weekend cos he was let down. Wer planning on going down to the park and going to the fare tomorow with SS so its not like wer going to leave him out of the day completely. 
Is it so bad I wanted a birthday lunch out?:nope:
btw New you look lovely:flower:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Inge, she sounds awful! :hugs: :hugs: I hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow and I hope you get your yummy lunch sometime soon


----------



## wild2011

im so uncomfortable and sprout is so low :cry: :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Image273.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Inge

thanks wiggler :hugs: Iv had a bad couple of nights with lack of sleep so im in a mood as it is. Iv gotta go find food cos im starving. Marmite on toast probably whilst im waiting for my pasta to heat up :thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

ok these ones lol
 



Attached Files:







Image273.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3









Image272.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wiggler

Wow wild, that is one low bump!!

Inge - I hope you sleep better and I'm very jealous you are having marmite on toast, we ran out of marmite :cry:


----------



## wild2011

now i want crumpets with marmite, i lost a glob of plug earlier, the biggest yet, made my mate verify and look down the loo :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks ladies! lol i was just finishing off the baby vests, i was like nooo take photo other side of the room, he said no you look really mumsy ha ha Men! lol

Inge dont they do a child price on the buffet? Everyone Ive been to has been half price for kids, and i know thats still a lot, but he may eat some chips or something, and as its your birthday you still get your day! I dont think you should give that up for SS. If he really wont eat anything, speak to the restaurant, tell them that he doesnt feel well but its a celebration meal, can he just have drinks, or premake him something he will eat, and tell them that he has a special diet you are of course paying for 2 adult meals, and all his drinks will be bought there but can he eat his own food at the table with you. where there is a will there is a way hun, dont give up everything because his mum is such an awkward cowbag!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh wild you can actually see him pulling your bump down! lol Bless! When I look at pictures i feel I look big, but I dont feel that big in real life, then i see you ladies and your bumps and Im pretty sure mine is quite smallish lol


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> Thanks ladies! lol i was just finishing off the baby vests, i was like nooo take photo other side of the room, he said no you look really mumsy ha ha Men! lol
> 
> Inge dont they do a child price on the buffet? Everyone Ive been to has been half price for kids, and i know thats still a lot, but he may eat some chips or something, and as its your birthday you still get your day! I dont think you should give that up for SS. If he really wont eat anything, speak to the restaurant, tell them that he doesnt feel well but its a celebration meal, can he just have drinks, or premake him something he will eat, and tell them that he has a special diet you are of course paying for 2 adult meals, and all his drinks will be bought there but can he eat his own food at the table with you. where there is a will there is a way hun, dont give up everything because his mum is such an awkward cowbag!

Im going to check now with the prices and kids choices. :thumbup:


----------



## luckyme225

New- very cute bump! I'm the same way, I'm afraid if I told hubby that I spotted after sex he will say no way. I need something fun to do to past the time, not ready to give that up yet. Probably wont have sex until after I get my mirena put in and that wont be until 8 week postpartum!

Wild- Your bump is similar to mine! My bump looks more like a droopy stomach than a rounded bump. Maybe we wont have to wait until the very end of May after all. Fingers crossed! :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

new- yours was very petite before but i can deffo see a difference int he newer one of you.

do u think he's low too, or is it just me? cos the pressure is so bad today :cry: x


----------



## hopefulmama

My bump has dropped very low over the last week, and i always have lots of pressure down there. Def not comfortable.


----------



## wild2011

ur bubs has prob engaged hopeful- which is the norm for first baby, mine shouldnt be yet but he is :rofl: 

lucky- we can hope ne ways :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

he does look low, you can see the shape of him at the bottom.

Inge hope they have a good childrens option for you!!

Think a bit of fun is a must, otherwise its all aches pains and horrible stuff lol OH knows I bled a little, but I told him its totally normal, he just doesnt know I was sore after, but its gone now so nothing to fuss him about :)


----------



## wild2011

new with leila i bled from BOB and they asked me to go in and get checked, they gave me a cheeky sweep too while she did internal, :rofl: didnt do ne thing but still, it all helps ;) x


----------



## luckyme225

Better go workout, blah. Hope you ladies have a nice afternoon. I'm going to make myself sterilize pump stuff/ bottles or pack my hospital bag today.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild Ive had more fingers and instruments up my flute this last week, Im done with doctors and MWs lol and Im back on Thursday for more, sucker for punishment thats me rofl

urgh work out, rather you than me ;)


----------



## wild2011

my work out is trying to put my own shoes on, or bending to change siennas clothes, :rofl: i tried to pick up some change i dropped on the floor earlier and almost toppled over :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: I havent wore shoes that require effort for ages, cant reach, socks are hard enough lol


----------



## Wiggler

My workout is walking to the fridge/fruitbowl/cooker/microwave :rofl:

I seriously need to be stopped though, as well as the huge bowl of stew I've just had an apple and I'm meant to be having dinner in an hour :rofl:


----------



## Inge

Im not sure if Leo has engaged yet. Last time I went to MW he was still free. Next MW is 19th april so hopefully 
wild - I cant put my shoes on either:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: wiggler, thats a hell of a lot of walking in your case though lol be a rubbish work out for me but a damm good one for you lol


----------



## wild2011

inge- i shud imagion at 36 weeks on bubs one he would have done, i can tell how far engaged sprout is ne way, ive been tought to feel how muhc is palpable :rofl: it took till bubs 3 for me to get the hang of it :lol: i still fancy marmite so gunna drag myself off the sofa for a second in a mo nom nom


----------



## wild2011

wigglers is stretching up for the jar of pesto, :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol and stretch... and relax... and again lolololol

marmite is minging you ladies are weird lol


----------



## Wiggler

I don't have the pesto yet :cry: I want some, waiting until tomorrow is going to kill me!!! Seriously, I think if this credit card comes before bubs is born I may just blow £50 on pesto :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im 3/5ths apparently, but he wont fully engage until the big time comes, and he wont bloody engage until he turns round lol


----------



## Wiggler

Tut tut new! marmite is heavenly and good! I was eating my apple earlier and actually wished I had some marmite to dip it in :haha: :sick:


----------



## wild2011

marmite is bloody amazing nom nom nom these MARMITE crumpets r amazing :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dont you guys like normal things? lol I had some fruit tellas with S&V discos earlier mmmmmm now thats a tasty snack lol


----------



## wild2011

urgh and u call us weirdo's? :haha:

now i want to indulge in the huge trifle in my fridge, think were having a tuna pasta salad tonight :nom nom


----------



## Wiggler

:sick: discos :nope:

Why isn't OH home, I want my dinner!! :hissy:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: is he eating ur free cheeseburger? :haha:


----------



## wild2011

discos r rank, wotsits, monster munch, french fries, mccoys, howveer r nom nom nom nom


----------



## Wiggler

Hell no! I have the ticket right here :haha: He knows if he eats it I will wax his arsecrack while he sleeps :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lolol Discos are lush, not the green ones though lol Joshua eats all the green ones, I eat the blues ones then the purple ones kinda sit there until we have nothing better to eat :rofl: I likes trifle, but only strawberry, mmmm tell me you not eating some other weird flavour lol

i asked joshua want he wanted for dinner, of all the foods in the world, he'd like beans on toast!! lol So adventurous lol


----------



## Wiggler

wotsits and french fries... YUMMY!! Oooh and chipsticks :cloud9:


----------



## Inge

K apparently no ones answer the phone at the buffet :dohh: Its £5.95 for 1 at lunch so we'll all go and it wont be that bad if Jack just picks at some chips. Then we can go to the big park in town after :thumbup: Hopefully the weather will be nice :haha: I had my toast and some chicken and bacon pasta :cloud9: so nice 
hope you get dinner soon wiggler


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I likes alsorts of crisps lol thats my guilty pleasure in the naughty foods world lol

Wiggler now Im imagining your OH with a hairy arse, thanks for that! lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh yay glad its sortable for you Inge, you should celebrate your day how you want to :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Haha new, but its tight and firm like a peach which makes up for the fluff :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

all our all u can eats r half price ofr kids round here and in cardiff, and certain ages eat free, theres always chips prawn crackers, chicken nuggets salad and ice cream machine etc so my girls always have something to fill their faces with :rofl:

strawberry trifle new...but ive not had ne, im being good i want my pasta later. maybe midnight snack. i do howver loveeeeeeeeeee home made terry choc orange trifle, its amazzinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg might make some and indulge next week while i can get away with it :lol:


----------



## wild2011

wat have i missed re hairy arse?


----------



## new_to_ttc

I still need to find a terrys choc orange Easter egg, anyone know where I can buy one?

Strawberry trifle is lush lol, mmmmmm homemade trifle is just orgasamic lol 

Joshua should pay for an adult meal the amount he eats at the chinese buffet lol he well eats more than me easily lol and then devours soooooo much pudding but there is so much to chose from lol The chinese buffet in Bolton started using a heat grill thingy and cooking steaks to order as part of the buffet, and other pieces of meat, and i think they do some fish/sea food thing. Oh and they have a hot plate and make pancakes which are devine and all the fillings under the sun mmmmmmmmmmm They do cheesecake and sponge and custard and ice cream and jelly omg i want to go NOW!!!!! lolol they also do fruit pmsl


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> wat have i missed re hairy arse?

Wigglers OH has a hairy arse.. and she going to wax it tonight if he eats her cheese burger lol


----------



## Wiggler

New - I am actually salivating now! I want to go there!!


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Haha new, but its tight and firm like a peach which makes up for the fluff :rofl:

do we share an OH? :haha: Iv been thinking of shaving it when hes asleep cos he sleeps on his tummy but I think hed be angry if I did :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler sorry! It is devine, I only eat the duck pancakes and bits of the rest, i dont actually like chinese food, i dont like all the sauces and crap lol Desserts are to die for though lol


----------



## Wiggler

haha Inge, I can live with the arsefluff, but its what he is growing on his face thats annoying me, he is refusing to shave it off and he looks gross! I have told him he isn;t allowed to kiss the baby with that on his face :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: wiggler


----------



## 24/7

NOW I WANT ALL THE FOOD!! :p

I want my Sam to engage, the monster still has his head roaming free!! xx


----------



## wild2011

our all u can eat is not just chinese ne more its indian, chinese, thai, grill, pizzas u name it theyve got it, we have a popcorn machine, too i love the fresh stir fry bar, and the steak and bbq grill bar, dh lives off indian made ot order and king prawns etc, oh and he loves the italian stuff too, the girls live off pizza and cucumber :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

This is my bump as of 5 minutes ago, and yes those are my new stretch marks i keep bitching about. Its very low, atleast it seems it to me.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00437-20110411-1213.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wild2011

yes low hopeful id put money on bubs being engaged, x


----------



## 24/7

All your bumps are much lower than mine, hmph!! :p

New, you really have grown so much - Well done fidget!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Wild, from my bump yesterday is there even a tiny chance he is engaged? :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Cute bump hun!

Woo, OH is home now and making dumplings like a good little manslave :haha: Then he'll be doing the washing up as the lazy arse decided not to do it last night! 

He found me out about eating the stew though, he came in and immediately asked how much of it I had eaten :rofl: He knows me too well!


----------



## Inge

im stuffed now after my dinner. I had my hair done on saturday! Went off to Bristol shopping for the day, ended up getting off bus a stop early and had to walk to meet OH at Brislinton Lidl and he looked so annoyed he had to wait for me :haha: He had to walk to get me :haha: If Id have known hed parked in toys r us I would have walked! But I did get some new earrings and a nice long sort of beach top to wear for the birth from Matalan :thumbup: Il post a picture of bump with new hair included in a while :thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

24 im off to give a guess. x


----------



## 24/7

YAY!! :D Its the moment of truth.... :p xx


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> Wild, from my bump yesterday is there even a tiny chance he is engaged? :p xx

i'd say yes possibly actually, look at the very bottom of bump, theres a certain angle it takes, shame i cant reach from here, cos id have afeel n tell u :hahah:


----------



## 24/7

AHHHHHHHH!! :D:D:D:D I soooo hope you are right!! :D:D:D:D What do you feel for? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol hope it is fidget not junk food arghhhhh!!!!!

Hopeful you look very low hun!

Joshua just saw your post Wild and said we have a pop corn machine (I didnt know lol) and a chocolate fountain lol Ooh but do wish ours did Italian food, I dont eat a lot of that either but more than I do chinese lol (Im a meat and veg kinda lass ... normal home made foods lol)


----------



## wild2011

if you spred your thumb and for finger apart and place them just above pubic bone, u may be able to judge if head is that low, i wont go into the percentages cos its tricky to do, but it will give you an idea if hes lowwww


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> AHHHHHHHH!! :D:D:D:D I soooo hope you are right!! :D:D:D:D What do you feel for? xx

I wanna know how to feel it too.. tell us wise one :haha:


----------



## 24/7

It just feels soft, nothing noticable to feel.... xx


----------



## wild2011

new we have choc fountain too, :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

he may just be at the brim then, i can feel the back of sprouts head and neck :haha:


----------



## Inge

:cloud9: chocolate fountain:cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

EEEK!! I want to feel Sam!! Scan will reveal all on thursday anyway about where he is hiding!! His hiccups are in my left hip, so I'm wondering if his head is there?! xx


----------



## wild2011

dont loose hope tho 24, i wasnt engaged at 35+6 with chloe and she was here the next day :rofl: , i left and mw said we shall see you at 37 week app yer riteeeeeeeeeeeeee how wrong was she :lol:


----------



## hopefulmama

Haven't heard from Heyyady on here in a couple days, hope everything is OK w/her. 

Ya my bump is mega low.


----------



## wild2011

my hiccups feel like they are in my foo :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

You ladies are just being cruel now, I have to wait 30 whole minutes for dinner! :cry: :haha:

My bubs isn't engaged, or even low at the moment, it scares me so much when he/she goes low though! I always tell bubs to get back under my ribs, I'm not ready yet :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

the only way I have been able to tell is the top of my bump squidges in and there no baby up there at all. i think i can feel his head from the outside right down but could be anything Im copping a feel of ha ha I can feel the pressure difference from inside though, especially when Im on my feet or walking.


----------



## 24/7

I will cling on to that then!! :D I don't even have a hint of labour on the horizon!! xx


----------



## wild2011

in the last few weeks the mw feels the bump at the bottom in a totally diff way to before, if u mimmic how she does it u should be able to feel it


----------



## new_to_ttc

I feel hiccups from my bits to the top lol His whole little body hiccups lolol

My dinner was lush Wiggler, thanks for asking ;) mmmm so stuffed now ha ha ha

Oh Hopeful you is right, Hey was about when I was in labour (ha how stupid that sounds rofl... long labour! lol) so she was here our Saturday night/ Sunday morning. Hope she is ok xx


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO, I just did the "engagement check" and bubs was not amused, he/she is now right up under my ribs and kicking the crap out of me :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl.. finding baby's head sounds a lot easier than finding the cervix rofl.. now that was a bathroom work out where were you guys late saturday night when the across pond ladies had me spread eagled in the bathroom lol


----------



## wild2011

ive got period pains really low, this si regular these days, tut


----------



## wild2011

i cant reach my cervix ive tried :rofl: ive got dainty little fingers, infact my 6 yr olds hands are as big as mine :rofl:


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> pmsl.. finding baby's head sounds a lot easier than finding the cervix rofl.. now that was a bathroom work out where were you guys late saturday night when the across pond ladies had me spread eagled in the bathroom lol

oo...k....:huh: that sounded wierd :haha:


----------



## wild2011

i just fluffed and sienna is saying mummy minger :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild my mum was telling with her 4th she had period pains for 2-3 days, but not a lot else, woke up in the night for a pee, had period cramps, took 2 paracetamol, went back to sleep, woke up in the morning and delivered 'r kid in the bathroom lol She was held in by knickers until the paramedics arrived lol


----------



## meow951

24/7- He might have suddently engaged. Mine was free at one appointment and then a week later he was fully engaged! I didn't even notice :haha: It's only the last day or two i've needed to pee more and felt pressure lol

I cant reach my cervix either and i've had a damn good try! I used to check it when ttc but i just can't reach.

Wild- I have tiny hands too!


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: sshhhhhh dont tell me that :rofl: ive already delivered oen with paramedics, i aim to let the mw get here for this one :lol:


----------



## wild2011

im releved to know its not just me who cant reach, but couple the small hands and my huge bump i dont think its any suprise,


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge it totally was weird lol I was getting lots of advice on where to poke my fingers rofpmsl


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't even tried to feel my cervix, I probably will sometime this week though, I'm curious about whats happening up there :haha:


----------



## wild2011

i know how to measure how dialated, and its not with ten fingers :rofl: but i cant reach lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I dont think i can reach either :rofl: I had convinced myself that i had found it and was 2+cm dilated, but when I got to the hospital they said I was long and starting to dilate and was 1-2cm so unless i shrank some whatever I had 2 fingers in wasnt my cervix ha ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Do EPO capsules have to go behind the cervix to be effective? Ive been contemplating the inserting method :rofl: but no way on this world am I going to get it behind the cervix i cant even reach the front of lol Did consider poking up with a BOB lolol


----------



## Inge

ew no more cervix talk :wacko: I wouldnt dare try to feel mine. I cant even look at pictures of them:wacko:
Im off to lie down cos my bump is so heavy now after all that food :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Bleh, I think I ate too much, I'm stuffed. I had to keep sneaking some into Dylans bowl when he wasn't looking :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

All this cervix talk, you ladies...tsk tsk

I am 2cm, but Anberlin is still -5 station as of Thursday. She's a floater. Tomorrow is my anniversary so I plan on jumping the hubby late tonight in the hopes I go into labour. Sex at 38w1d put me into labour with my son; he was born at 38w2d, so how much difference could three days make? I'm 37w5d after all. It would be so nice to give birth on my anniversary.


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed she comes for you tomorrow! x x x


----------



## lisaf

morning ladies! First day of maternity leave here.. lazed about all morning napping then did a few chores.

Lol @ all the cervix talk. I know my cervix quite well due to having mirena and TTC stuff :haha: But I haven't had the guts to feel mine since I got pregnant.


----------



## Wiggler

Yay for maternity leave!!!! :happydance: Have you got lots of things planned to keep you busy? x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brandi i think it would be so special if she came on your anniversary, I really hope for you. I dtd twice today :haha: so here's hoping that gets something happening pmsl 

:happydance: yay for mat leave Lisa! Enjoy your time before bubs puts in his appearance :)

Im feeling peckish mmmmmmmmm I have white buttons in the fridge... oh and fruit tellers (Joshua's but sshhh he wont mind lol) oh and Disco's i could have a junk food picnic yummy!!!!! Ach i got grapes in there too maybe I really should eat those and be good lol


----------



## lisaf

I've got plenty to do around this house! I just did some cleaning and there is still so much more to do.
Of course DH walks in at lunch and asks what I've done so far today. When I tell him what I've done he says 'thats it?'
He's just trying to wind me up though, lol... jackass.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sex worked for us with Isaiah so I'm going to try to simulate the same activity from that night. Two ejac's from the husband, one orgasm from me, and to throw in some spice, a little bit of nipple stim every few hours. I'm having crampy braxton hicks every 2-3 minutes right now, but it never amounts to anything else. Here's hoping there's a birth announcement tomorrow!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dont go over doing it hun!! These are your last couple of weeks before your life goes on its new journey, enjoy it and dont spend it all cleaning and rushing around xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The only difference is that this time, his stuff doesn't contain swimmers. I hope that doesn't affect the inducing effects of semen.


----------



## new_to_ttc

What is better for bringing on labour, him ejac inside or the lass orgasaming?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh you're next post answered that i think, we used condoms arghhhhh... will have to be extra sweet and get him to do it all again tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Both. Ejaculation contains prostaglandins, which ripens the cervix, while orgasm releases oxytocin which causes the uterus to contract.


----------



## 24/7

I love pickled onion discos, if they even do them anymore?! DROOL!! And I love the yellow packets (cheesy??) nik naks!! Went to visit my Mum earlier, and the evil woman had a Domino's pizza box on the table with my brothers left over pizza in - I sooooo wanted some!! :p

Good luck with an anniversay baby brandi!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I gone off Nik naks yuck! Im not sure if they do the pickled onion ones anymore hun?? 

Whats up with the grapes these days, this batch isnt the best either grrr Now i have to eat the milkybar buttons, the things we have to do lol

Will definitely have to get him geared for round 2 lol, I did my bit, well lol, so his turn lol


----------



## 24/7

I sooo want crisps now, ARGH!!

I had manky grapes last week too new, so this week I have raspberries and apples!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I will have to slice the pineapple up see if thats any better. Not impressed by these grapes at all lol Im not fond of many other fruits, I eat them but they not convieniant lol


----------



## 24/7

Me no likey pineapple. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I do when its perfectly ready! If not its yuck lol I have one on the side but its not quite there yet lol


----------



## 24/7

I want frazzles now!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh now we're talking, I LOVES frazzles mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 24/7

Dipped in sour cream and chive dip!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh nic naks, I haven't had them in forever! I'm going to have to treat myself to some!

Three spiders have intruded into my territory today... THREE!! GRRR, one was fecking HUGE as well. They are all now in spider heaven, vile beasts!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Now you ruining it 24!! lol Just eat them from the bag as they are lolol

For every spider you kill, you get 2 back in return lol Did you know 7 spiders walk across your face over night, and at least one of them will touch your tongue lolol


----------



## luckyme225

New- I think if you just stick it in as far as it will go before bed you should be fine. Or if you have sex before bed just use EPO as a lube.

I made some banana bread once I put Connor down for his nap. I've already had two slices and I'm ready to go back for more. mmmm.


----------



## Wiggler

New, don't say things like that, I won't be able to sleep :cry: 

Bubs just kicked my rib and it made a cracking sound... :sick:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh thanks Lucky! Its a capsule not an oil so will just try it tonight and see what happens. 

Sorry wiggler xx


----------



## lisaf

oooh banana bread.. THAT sounds like a great idea!!! I'll have to pick up some bananas soon but it will be a week until they're ready to make into bread. Grr, lol!

new - you are EVIL with those spider facts, lol! Its NOT true about spiders walking across your face every night etc! Its just not damnit!
Though I did read that you are never more than 3 feet away from a spider :(


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, but by that way of thinking i shouldn't be owed anymore spiders, we had 2-300 of them in the bathroom the year before last :sick: Thats enough for one person!


----------



## Wiggler

Oh and where I used to live we bought a pretty plant for the bathroom and less than a week later 50 baby spiders crawled out of it :sick:


----------



## luckyme225

Yeah, mine's capsule too, they say once you stick it in your body heat melts it quickly. I'm sure my husband will probably find it funny that all of a sudden at 36 weeks I seem to be "extra wet" when we have sex haha. Anything that can help though right? I really want to prevent tearing too.


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler - that is the kind of thing that will give me NIGHTMARES


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes I heard that that too Lisa, 3ft, thats a leg stretch away ha ha


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- just stick the bananas in a paper bag and they will be mushy in no time.


----------



## new_to_ttc

If it helps, then a simple task is worth it huh! Must remember have to sleep with a pad on, can wake up wet apparently lol


----------



## 24/7

Is anyone doing the perineal massage and actually doing it? I've only done it once so far xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Looked to complicated 24 so i havent tried it.


----------



## lisaf

I keep thinking I 'should' do the pernial massage, but kind of squeamish about actually doing it :(


----------



## 24/7

I keep meaning to do it again, but er I haven't got round to it.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Lisa, it DID give me nightmares, I was in the bathroom with OH talking about why the damn extractor fan wasn't wrking and looked at the ceiling, it was covered in black and I thought it was mold, looked closer and it was moving... hundreds and hundreds of baby spiders :sick: I grabbed Dylan and ran into the bedroom sobbing my heart out. OH got rid of the babys and sprayed a load of spider killing spray in the bathroom in case he missed any, then shouted out "OH F***" apparently mummy made an appearance and it was HUGE!! we have had that damn fan taped and sealed ever since, and I am terrified of using the bathroom :(


----------



## luckyme225

Yeah, mini pad is probably needed ;)

24/7- I'm doing it probably 4 times a week. I don't know why but the closer I get to delivery the more nervous I get about tearing/ episiotomy. I'll be pissed if it doesn't help though. Guess we will find out when the time comes.


----------



## lisaf

lucky - thanks for the bag tip! Now of course I'll just procrastinate on going to the store to buy bananas for a few extra days :haha:
I also don't want to have to dig out my loaf pans. UGH, not sure where they are.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I only did the RL with Joshua, so that, with EPO and :sex: i think I up'd my game and keeping the tearing chances to a minimum without adding the massage too, just didnt look very great lol


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- make your husband look for it :haha: only fair if he wants a piece when your done baking it.


----------



## luckyme225

Some places I've read to do it for 10 minutes but there is no way. It's already boring enough making myself do it for 5 lol. Though I think it might be working because sometimes I can feel a slight burn down there on the days I do it.


----------



## Wiggler

I am not enjoying being pregnant at all today, crazy BH's this morning, mood swings all day and now my back is killing me and baby is kicking and really hurting my ribs :(
Hopefully tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler:hugs: Hope you feel better tomorrow.

Here's hoping for some more may babies soon! Gl, for your anniversary Brandi

New, think your OH would have to ejaculate inside you to be effective...

Some lovely bumps:flower:

I want my bump back:wacko::dohh:

Hey, how you doing hun?:flower:

Spent a couple hours at the park this morn till my stalker turned up:growlmad: She was having a go at me for going to the coffee shop last friday and not telling her :shock: She must have followed me! In her next breathe shes trying to palm off her 2 toddlers on me, asking me again to watch them for a few hours, on top of my 2 toddlers and a preemie:growlmad: I actually told her to stop stalking me, it goes in one ear and out the other...

Tonight is parents evening at my eldests school, should be interesting lol, then tomorrow my hubby is giving a presentation to some venture capitalists so off to support him, need smart clothes that can bf in:dohh:

No spider talk please and defo do not move on to moths!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- lucky is right, about the bananas if you dont have a paper bag, just put them in the cupboard.. they ripen in dark places. I live for bananas, and if they are too green at store i just pop in cupboard and voila, next day they can be eaten.


----------



## hopefulmama

Al you girls still having sex a lot, i just can't understand how you even feel like doing it. I am one of the horniest and perviest women i've met, but over the last few weeks, pregnancy this late and sex just don't go together for me. Normally i could have sex anytime and like sometimes up to like 5-7 times a day, now forget it. Here and there i get enough "special feelings" to self-service in shower, but thats rare as well.


----------



## Soph22

ugh! today was my first day back to work after spring break. I'm so jealous of you ladies already on maternity leave! I'm supposed to work this week and next. But honestly I'm not sure I'm up for it. I know every day I work will help financially, but.... 

I agree with you hopeful, sex is not very appealing these days. Sometimes I don't even like DH to touch me! 

Anyone else having super swollen feet/ankles? I have compression stockings- the 8-15 mmh whatevers but they don't seem to be doing anything! I even wake up with them swollen after sleeping with them raised up on pillows. Anyone tried the stronger stockings? Did they help?


----------



## hopefulmama

Soph- I dont mind when he touches me, but sometimes if hes like 'rubbing' my arm or feet if its not hard enough it tickles me and i get real snappy, and sometimes he just wants to kiss me when i feel like not being bothered at all. 

IDK about the stockings, but my aunt is a vascular surgeon and i can ask her and report back to you tomorrow about it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Phase One - Spicy Food - Complete
Phase Two - 4 hours of straight walking, no rest - Complete
Phase Three - Nipple Stimulation - Complete
Phase Four - Sex - Currently in progress (Kids are in bed, but not asleep)

Operation Eviction is underway!


----------



## luckyme225

Brandi- typing during sex? lol. Hope your eviction plan works for you. I have an eviction plan of my own for for when I'm 38.4 weeks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Currently Underway meaning we're waiting for the kids to fall asleep before engaging in the act. I'm having some crampy contractions, but nothing major. I hope to have a birth announcement up tomorrow. If so, one of my Mommy friends from the Canadian Moms thread will deliver the news.


----------



## hopefulmama

I feel SO MUCH pressure down bellow, this shit is horrible. If I move it gets worse.


----------



## lisaf

lucky - not much to suggest here with the swollen feet. Mine weren't always back down that much the next day either. :( Really sucks, sorry!


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy - I'm glad I'm not the only one terrified of moths! GRRR at your stalker, she is crazy! I hope she finds someone else to stalk soon!

Brandi - I hope the eviction works and we see a birth announcement soon!

I'm in a very good mood this morning, my back isn't hurting, bubs isn't trying to break my ribs and our tax credits wern't lowered :happydance: Got my volunteer from homestart coming round later and I think we are going to Tescos, so got to clear up the toys in the lounge as I was far too sore to do that last night.

Finally got a call from victim support, they are coming over thursday evening. New - any idea whats going to happen when she comes round?


----------



## BizyBee

Ugh! Our carbon monoxide alarms went off so me and the guinea pigs are sitting in the car while OH is taking the firefighters through the house to try and locate where it's coming from. I hope they find it soon since it is after 1 am and I am exhausted.


----------



## heyyady

Ok- so- Rochelle and Charlotte were delivered by c-section at 11:55 am and 11:56 am on Sunday morning (4/10/2011)!!!!!
Rochelle Lorianne weighs 4 lbs and is 17 inches long and Charlotte Marie weighs 4 lbs 8 oz and is 18 1/2 inches long! They are SOOOOO beautiful! they are both in the NICU and on C-Paps. I'll add pictures either later tonight or tomorrow.
I am recouping- sore as hell and doped to the gills- so I'll try to catch up later- 

Did New have George???


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Hey! So glad the babies are healthy and you are well. Can't wait to see pics!

No George appearance yet but Brandi is on a mission to have her lil one ASAP.


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats heyy!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Can't wait to see pics, I hope you're doing well hun :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Eek, just realised I am getting the last few packs of nappies I need, I will officially be ready for bubs today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## meow951

hey- Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Heyy HUGE congratulations hun, and wow what fantastic weights they were!! Hope you're all feeling well. Sorry no Fidget yet, pains on and off still, but it all stopped mid morning Sunday, around the time yours were born lol 

Mummy your stalker is crazy, make sure you add this to your journel! Would black trousers, a nursing vest and jacket not be smart enough, and very easy for BFing? Hope it goes well, and your eldests parents evening, I always dread those ha ha 

Wiggler I cant believe VS took so long to get back to you! Thats well out of the guidelines! Its up to you what happens really, also depends how good or experienced your volunteer is in harrassment. Are they coming to your house? That strikes me as if they havent had the full details off the police! So they'll start off by asking you whats happened, so go back to the start, way back, and then show them the more recent diaries etc and make sure they have a full picture. You'll probably be offered a home security check, if not ask for one, there is a special pot of money this year to get this service up and running so they'll organise the advocate to do that for you, also get personal alarms so that you feel a little safer while out of the house. You could also ask for their support in a housing needs. the volunteer is very limited, but she has to pass all this info on straight away once she leaves you, so it SHOULDNT take too long for them to be back in contact and get things sorted. You can also ask about the police and what they are doing, and any other questions you may have. The volunteer may not have the answers, but will find out what they can and ring you with them. Then its up to you if you want to arrange another personal visit, or next time have support over the phone and see how you are feeling then, you can also book another home visit if you feel you stopped them too quickly. Any questions and inbox me with them and I'll try and answer them all for you hun!

Right best get trouble to school, then i am off to the toy shop yay!! lol Getting all munchkins Bday presents today. Only popped online to get the toy shop number as its so far away (over an hour) and there online stock checker claims they may not have the product in stock, so just wanted to make sure lol... and ended up on BnB for 30 minutes instead :rofl: but they do have it so yay!!


----------



## Wiggler

Yups they are coming here. She did say it was odd the police haven't got back in touch so she is chasing that up too. :) I'll let ya know how it goes.

Just rushed around doing a quick tidy up before my volunteer gets here, it still looks like a bomb has hit the place, but not so bad now, I don;t even know what time she is coming :dohh: I think its 9.30-10am ish.


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations hey!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Argh its so hot! I just went to put the babygate on the balcony door so I could have that open today but nooooo, I can't find part of it (OH put it away somewhere and can't remember where) so I have to boil. I have all the windows open and it doesn't make any difference. Grrrr


----------



## Angel3000

congrats Heyyady!!


:( these BH are rediculous. . . and can you get BH while walking? anada again while in the bath??, the only reason why i think it's BH is coz they were 30 mins apart and little man was still moving, not while i was in pain but after he was moving alot, plus i only got two bouts of pain. . . well, technically three if ya count the one i had in softplay but that was an hour before the one while i was walking, this morning i'm feeling so uncomfortable it's unbelievable and last night i got up constantly going to the bathroom, and each time i really needed to go.
I'm hoping that throughout the day today i feel a little better, but am holding my breath for anything lol.
And i guess other than that i'm ok, Heyyady i'm so happy for you hun congradulations!!
lots of cold water and some ice might work :) Wiggler


----------



## wild2011

huge congrats HEY xxxxxxxx


----------



## 24/7

Oh wild, M&S have a sale on today and some of the hooded outfits you like are up!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh off for a look ty hun x


----------



## 24/7

Some dungarees I want for the summer are only in stock in 0-3 months, and I can't decide whether to get them or not.... xx


----------



## wild2011

dont think sam will be out of 0-3 by the time the suns gone so id go for it, gosh some gorgeous stuff for my girls too :lol:


----------



## wild2011

theres a green stripey hooded one and theyve only tiny sizes, but i want 3-6 to put away poooooooooo


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww congratulations Hey can't wait to see them :)
I can't believe so many babies have been born & it's not even May yet hey x

I had so many Braxton Hicks yesterday they're not painful but hopefully every little helps!

Full term now :D Starting on the Raspberry leaf tea & epo still expecting to go over due!


----------



## Angel3000

My BH hurt like hell, like someone has put my lower area where i usuallu get cramp into a vice and squeezed :( ccoz my back tends to hurt at the same time, and i could cry.
If i didnt know any better i'd think they were real, the only thing thats making me think the're is when he moves either during them or after.
So i think i wanna get some advice from my MW just incase these are signs of slow labour or somethings wrong i'm hoping neither :(

M&S have some lovely clothing for babies but i tend to stick with asda lol or peacocks :D, all clothing i can afford hahaha


----------



## 24/7

You have persuaded me wild!!! :D:D 

I must admit angel, I'm a pumpkin patch lover, but I only buy in the sale!! :p xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Shame on u ladies i just went wild in the m&s sale but got some bargains :)

So who we gonna place our bets on for the next baby being born? 
I'm gonna say New as she's already had some symptoms x


----------



## 24/7

Well it wont be me!! :p I feel like I will be here 'til the end!! xx


----------



## Angel3000

yeah and i dont think am gonna have mine till am about 38 to 39 weeks so. . . if am lucky 40 weeks :D


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, my son finally crashed at 10:00pm. Thinking we could finally complete Phase Four, my husband turns around and tells me he doesn't feel like having sex and puts a movie on instead, so Operation Eviction didn't recommence until 6:15am. It's 6:50am and I'm having braxton hicks, but what else is new? Here's hoping she still makes an appearance today!!

Congrats, also to heyy!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

wow, 7 may babies already, so so exciting! Hope everyones little bundles are doing well! Sending lots of hugs x x


----------



## Gemma Lou

He he, like the idea of betting who is next!!!!! I was due 28th may last time and ended up being induced on 2nd of June! This time I am due 22nd (not 24th as originally indicated sorry!!!) and will be having a section if no sign by 28th of May! Can;t see myself going in early. So desperate to attempt a natural labour! As soon as we hit may I can see lots of long walks happening!!!!!!! Lots of ball bouncing (ahem, a gym ball!!!!) , hot curry, pineapple and hubby may even get lucky!!!!! LMAO! He says I only use him to make babies and to help get them out!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

I suck at shopping, I forgot sugar, bread, pesto and pasta :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

How do you, of all people, forget pesto?


----------



## Wiggler

I know right! I'll get myself some later on, I want pesto!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Braxton Hicks are turning uncomfortable!! I'm really hoping this is it!


----------



## meow951

God i am getting so impatient!

I know he'll come when he's ready but i'm fed up of waiting lol I was watching this morning and apparently even Holly Willoughby might be in labour! 

I think it's because i'm bored and i have nothing to do..............


----------



## heyyady

The laptop won't accept the SIM card, so pictures have to wait until Hubby goes home tomorrow and uploads them- But we did get some pictures this evening of them without their little Cpap masks on- I stilll can't get over how terribly cute they are, I think I'm in love!!! <3

Am having minor issues myself- I have HORRIBLE edema that they are worried about- and my incision hurts like a son of a B****- which they don't seem too worried about and I'm REALLY worried about- AND, I can't pump more that 1cc at a time :wacko: and I'm supposed to geed two babies with this HOW? Oh, and I'm constipated and backed up with gas so badly that I still look pregnant !

Hopwfully will have some kind of down time tomorrow to read and catch up
Drugs kicking in, gotta sleep :)


----------



## heyyady

Wait- SEVEN may babies?? Who's the 7th??

New_ I can't believe after all that they just stopped! :hugs: 

Brandi- Good luck!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww Hey nice to hear from you hun, keep well and rest! Look forward tot he photos!

oh well i think brandi is making most effort to go next so she deserves it, but I dont mind pipping Meow to the post ha ha I got sooooooooooooooo much crampy and tightenings going on today, nothing regular, and although uncomfortable Im not reaching for paracetamol so not too bad.

wiggler how did it go with the volunteer from home start?

angel, check with your MW if they so regular and painful hun, Bh should sod off eventually!

I am having such a clumsy and dippy day lol i have dropped almost everything i have put in my hands lol.. money, products in shops... most recently a 5 litre tub of frinking paint lol Im covered and not even started yet lol what a day! but I have managed to spend a fortune pmsl and got loads of shopping, all the paint etc needed to do downstairs and joshua is completely done and finished for his birthday so quite a productive day even if i did have a crazy time lol arghhh FFS!! My Big mac just collapsed in my hands all over laptop :rofl: i should lock myself away in a dark cupboard lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks Heyy hun, I was really upset Sunday and Monday because I was so sore and felt bruised from the contractions being so intense then stopping, but Im ok now its eased off. Having plenty of sex, and got my birthing ball today so will get him back on the right route lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Aww new, i hate clumsy days, I am normally quite clumsy but haven't been too bad today, I stubbed my toe earlier and I swear it hurt more than childbirth! 

It went really well with the volunteer, we played with Dylan and went shopping where I promptly filled the trolley with nappies and yummy ice cream and pies, then when I got home I realised how much I forgot (I shouldn;t go shopping while I'm hungry) :rofl: I'm seeing her again next friday.

I think the full list of things I forgot is: milk, pasta, pesto, bread, butter, sugar, ham, cheese, baked beans... :rofl: Woops!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh so just the every day items that you NEED then!!! You are as dippy as me :rofl:

I get bored shopping, so get fruit, veg, meat, yoghurts then give up pmsl... they should make those first 4 ailses cakes and sweets lol... least Id give up with some tasty stuff in my basket ha ha 

I need to empty my car, and find somewhere to hide a bike??!! lol Im not the type of person to think ahead, just sort it on a need to do it basis lol Then I need a safe place for leaky paint from the tub I dropped on the floor lol


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, I'm normally very good with shopping if I'm not hungry, but I saw the ice cream, and a reduced chicken and asparagus pie and some other yummy bits and I totally forgot about the shopping list i had on me and the essentials I needed, at least I got nappies and wipes though :rofl:

There was a woman in Tesco's with her 2 kids, the baby was only a week old and soooooooooo cute! And the mum deffo did not look like she had popped out a baby 7 days ago, she looked fab!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lol wiggler, i was talking with friends yesterday and thats going to be me... Im going to look awesome straight after birth, ive decided :rofl: I got my magic knickers, and my tummy support nursing tops from Mothercare lol

I wanted some turkey strips but Asda didnt do them, how weird, so thats all i need, will get them from Morrisons next time Im in lol I did have some turkey breasts minced to make a chilli tomorrow, it looked so lean I couldnt resist lol I know its a bit warm for chilli, but with a salad and small potato it'll be delish! lol


----------



## Wiggler

I looked like shit after Dylan was born, I still do :rofl: I have promised myself I will make an effort this time though. I found a pic of me from when Dylan was 1 day old and I looked so young! My lovely little guy has aged me so much! :haha: I actually wish I had made more of an effort, there are almost NO pictures of me and Dylan together cos I hate the way I look so much :cry: I'm going to make more of an effort so I can have lots of pics of me with my kiddies :)


----------



## meow951

hey- The 7th is sevenladybugs i saw her birth story in the 3rd tri section so thought id update in here.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont have many of me and Joshua either, lots to do with how I felt about how I looked but also its usually just us 2 so I hold the camera and he smiles lol Although since he got bigger we got some really cute ones of the 2 of us little bit off angel because Im holding the camera but i actually think they make the photo lol I really want one of me and Joshua while I have the bump, last one before we become a team of 3 :)

This is me day I came home from hospital with Joshua, and at my biggest weight in years, but actually think its my healthiest ever weight and would love to get back to this, I may be very close when i have fidget actually.
 



Attached Files:







mummy and joshua 2 days old (425 x 319).jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, thats a lovely photo, you look amazing! 

This is me, OH and Dylan when he was 1 day old. Dylan started screaming as soon as the camera was picked up :rofl: Sorry its wonky :(
 



Attached Files:







The arnold family001.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, random thing I have noticed going through pics dating back since I was 18.. I wear that hoodie a LOT, I'm wearing it now :rofl: Its so comfy!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: I still have a skirt and top I wore when I was 17 or 18 lolol One day I might even fit my leg in it, I was sooooo skinny in those days rofl


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I still have all my skinny clothes, even the vile ones that show far too much tummy. I don't have the heart to throw them out. I am keeping my skinny trousers though, I bought 2-3 pairs right before I found out I was preggers with Dylan so barely wore them. I want to get my moneys worth out of them!! :haha:

One of the pairs of trousers is like the perfect pair of black trousers, they make my legs look slimmer, my bum look smaller and they are just perfect! I can't wait to fit into them again!


----------



## Psycow

CONGRATS Hey!!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I give up. It's been almost 4 hours and I was in full-blown labour by now with Isaiah. I'm still only having uncomfortable braxton hicks every 10 minutes. I give up. At this point, I'm convinced she's never coming.


----------



## Wiggler

She'll come soon hun, she is just being stubborn :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

aww brandi as soon as she is ready she'll be here! You never know might be a quick and easy one and happens before you know it xxxx

Im about to attempt this exercise ball now, I am sure if pumping it up doesnt put me in labour nothing will rofl Im going to be here a while lol


----------



## luckyme225

Hey- double congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics.


So I didn't have spotting after last nights sex wooo! Now I won't feel so bad having it. Is it weird that I never get BH after sex, especially because I thought having orgasms brought them on? I get BH being at work even when sitting on my butt but having on a couple orgasms and nothing :rofl: I had a HUGE slice of my banana bread with some butter for breakfast, it made waking up at 6am almost worth it. Coffee would make it that much better!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Im sure its normal hun each woman is different. Maybe you have your BH while orgasming so dont notice them! 

Ball is up, and now my primary seat in the house lol Im going to bounce and rock this baby out lolol


----------



## luckyme225

Have fun, I love bouncing around on the ball when watching TV.


----------



## new_to_ttc

How firm should it feel? I cant decide if I have pumped it up enough lol It has more bounce than i expected it to have I thought it would be quite solid??!


----------



## luckyme225

Mine is normally pretty firm. I have to fill it up a little every few weeks from me bouncing on it and my husband and son playing on it. The biggest thing is when you sit you want your knees to not be higher than your pelvis.


----------



## new_to_ttc

my knees are lower, I may try to put more air in it later though Im rolling on all 4s now pmsl turning little fidget ha ha Im so comfy could sleep here lol


----------



## Angel3000

Wow, wiggler you look so young in that photo, were you about 17-18?? 
I have no idea what my BH are doing, sometimes the're regular sometimes there not, but everytime they hurt like hell, and right this ones moving quite abit and trying to stretch out it hurts :(. 
Aww Brandi, i'm sure she'll come when she's ready, for all you know right now she could just be adjusting herself to the right position then wait a few days before coming along :D
New - if you can sit on it and it doesn't go too low down it should be ok, but if your practically on the floor it needs pumped up some more :D
And also wiggler. . . . you got ya pesto yet?? lol :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

My little one is stubborn and normally turns back when I'm done. My boys just seem more comfortable back to back lol, little stinkers!


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey- I knew it!!! I was asking about you yesterday since we haven't heard from you in a couple days, Major Congrats!!! I hope you feel better and the incision starts to hurt less and you can go to the bathroom!!


----------



## Wiggler

Haha Angel, I was 21 in that photo, and nope, not got the pesto yet, but I need it, i am snacking on mushrooms now cos I am hungry and want my pesto pasta! :haha: I am even considering eating Dylans easter egg, I can always get him a new one :rofl: I hope your BH calm down hun :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol in that case lucky Im not moving rofpmsl once I get this fidget in place Im not letting him out of it unless its down the birth canal lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

snacking on mushrooms? wow you get worse ha ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

raw mushrooms are lush! I've eaten half the pack already, OH is going to kill me! :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:sick:


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, I can't even blame ot on the pregnancy, before I got preggers OH went out and bough a LOAD of mushrooms so we could have a HUGE fry up, some spag bol and carbonara and I sat and ate the lot. I was in deep trouble for that one :rofl: 

ARGH, I'm so hungry!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

thats totally disgusting lol I can tolerate them in a hot meal in tiny bits but raw? \is that even normal or safe lolol 

need to get Joshua in a minute, Ive spoke to the school to make sure he comes out on time as he has his swimming assessment for definite this week, so lets hope they listened and dont hold on to him (he is in a chess tournament, and doing well but swimming is more important lol). Fingers crossed we pass the swimming too lol


----------



## Angel3000

Wiggler i hope they calm down too, luckily am not having them right now as my little squishy has decided to practice his tumble for when he's born and and old enough to try and walk. . . . or atleast thats how it feels :rofl: 
i have 6 weeks left 5 come friday, and if these BH dont ease off from being painfull, since i thought they wern't ment to be painfull to begin with but i guess everyone is different, i may need to express to my MW exactly how painful they are.

New - if you manage to get him in the right position, sit on it like ya sqwating and bounce up and down. . . thats ment to bring on labour contractions, or so am told anyway :D


----------



## Angel3000

Wiggler am with you on the raw mushrooms, i could eat them all day :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

I wish I knew how id know if he was in the right position lol I also wish right now I had smaller boobs they a bit in the way rofl Im going to alternate during the day all 4s then satting and rocking then all 4s again, that should do something lol


----------



## luckyme225

I just realized two weeks until my baby is three. Three just seems like such a big number. I can't wait to see his face at his birthday party. My husbands surprise party is next week. I haven't done much for that other than order the cake. It's hard because I can't let him catch on to what is going on. So I have to be sly about the food a buy and quantities. I have about 20 of his closest friends coming. I'm going to pretend to have a major craving for chips and dip this week so I can start stocking up.


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Joshua!!!!!!!! 

Hmmm, I might put dinner on, if I know food is cooking I might not pig out on everything I see. I seriously haven't been this hungry in ages! Chicken and asparagus pie. Yummy :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww lucky he'll love a surprise party! ideal you can pretend to crave anything you need lolol When is Connors birthday? Joshuas is may 3rd, how far is that? about 3 weeks? lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- thats funny to pretend to crave chips and dip.

As for anyone eating raw mushrooms, eek... I can handle them hot and chopped well in food, but raw, no thanks. 

I am actually craving broccoli big time. Its one of my favorite veggies.


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh brocolli is so delish! I could do with a huge bowl of brocolli smothered in cheese sauce right now!

Pesto baby will be a 15lber if I carry on eating like this! :rofl: My poor foof :cry:


----------



## Angel3000

Wiggler said:


> Ooh brocolli is so delish! I could do with a huge bowl of brocolli smothered in cheese sauce right now!
> 
> Pesto baby will be a 15lber if I carry on eating like this! :rofl: My poor foof :cry:

Good lord wiggler :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Cons birthday is April 26th. He was supposed to be a May baby! Your right, Joshua's birthday is in exactly 3 weeks. I really do want chips and dip so this might be a problem lol. MMM yummmy chips and dip. I wont buy bread/ cheeses until the day of, hoping I can find a good excuse for the large quantities. My moms going to pick up the cake for me and bring it when she picks up Con. I'm not going to have her pick him up until after he's been surprised. I'll blame the huge thing of ice cream on Connor's birthday party.


----------



## Wiggler

I decided I am far too lazy to put dinner on so am boiling up some eggs instead. Maybe eggs will kill my neverending hunger!

I hope my appetite calms down tomorrow, the amount of food I'm eating costs us a small fortune!


----------



## hopefulmama

MAke deviled eggs haha


----------



## Angel3000

My Brandons 5th ain't for a few month yet so. . . i got time to plan hehehe, mind after this ones born i wont have long i'll so need to brain storm what i'm gonna do for him, 1st b-day he had a beach party, 2nd garden party, 3rd was at south shields in the dunes, 4th was a house party with some friends from school, i'm thinking maybe a beach party if the weathers nice enough since the first one he wont remember, but as i said plenty of time to plan just yet.

Just seen ya location Lucky, which Washington? UK or USA?? am asking as you look a little familiar in ya pic :D


----------



## Wiggler

Just had to google to see what deviled eggs are, they look yummy!!!


----------



## 24/7

Ugh!! The Internet wmt down earlier before I could make my marks and spencers order, my long awaited dungarees better still be in stock!! :( I've been searching for them for weeks!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Sausage, mash and beans here tonight!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

OK, I've finally made up my mind about dinner tonight, we are having pesto pasta. The pie can wait til thursday :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had a really great conversation with my mother in law this morning. Our baby girl was conceived via sperm donor and that makes my husband's family uncomfortable. My husband's sister's hate me, literally, so much so that his one sister says that if I show up to her daughter's wedding, she'll scratch my eyes out and beat me to an unrecognizeable state.

Anyway, I knew his family was not comfortable with the idea of our daughter not being biologically his, but his mother reassured me this morning that she will be loved and cared for as if she were related by DNA. She understands now that my husband's decision to raise her is one that was not come across easily but that he loves her all the same. She went on to tell me that I probably will have to be careful around my nieces and nephews who are the type who have so much spite that they will tell her that he's not her biological dad, but honestly, I don't care. Anberlin is going to know, biological or not, that her Daddy loves her more than anything.

Finally, and this caught me by surprise, my mother in law asked me what I still needed for her "granddaughter" and offered to take me out next week to get those last few items.

I feel so much more comfortable bringing her into the family now. I'm so happy that, at least by most members, she will be loved and accepted.


----------



## lisaf

lucky - damn you, lol.. you're still making me crave banana bread!!! I went out this morning and bought 2 bananas, lol! They're in my cupboard now to get nice and over-ripe.

Look at all you girls and your healthy cravings.. I'm still dying for a vanilla malt. Met with our doula last night and when I told her that the ice cream shop has been closed for ages on me now she was horrified on my behalf :rofl: Apparently with one of her pregnancies she was addicted to their vanilla ice cream (which is actually available in our local grocery stores) and just totally understood why I'm so upset about it, lol!

My lower back started really aching last night. Normally it doesn't ache unless I'm standing and doing things... this started hurting when I was sitting and nothing really relieved it.. totally sucked :( Its coming and going a bit today but seriously NOTHING helped :( Trying not to assume that he's lying back-to-back :(


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, thats wonderful Brandi! I hope the rest of the family come around soon too, or if they don;t I hope they keep their spiteful veiws to themselves, your hubby has made the decision to raise her as his own and they should stand by him with that, not make things difficult. x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww brandi that is so nice of your MIL, Im so glad she has been able to say those simple words that I am sure will bring huge amounts of comfort to you and your DH. 

Wiggler you seriously need to stop eating hun lol you're going to burst this bubs out :haha: 

Well ladies, the long awaited swim results were worth it! Joshua has finally passed!!! Bless his cotton socks only taken him forever lol The other kid that has been with him from the start still didnt pass oops so his mum was not best pleased, I dont blame her we been in that class for 4 terms now :rofl: Joshua also won gold star in the chess tournament, so with all his extra curriculum activities this term he is doing great :) Good to see my money isnt being totally wasted lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa get a birthing/exercise ball and roll around the lounge it'll either, 1- fix the back ache, 2-turn bubs round from a back to back position giving you resbite or 3- make you laugh so much that actually you no longer care about your back ache lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm very proud of myself, I'm not eating now! I'm thinking about food though :haha:

Well done Joshua! He must be so pleased that he has moved up a group! And brilliant that he won a gold star in the chess tourney, I'm super jealous, I suck massivley at chess :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Brandi- I'm confused, you were artificially inseminated? I thought the reason you and your husband separated briefly was because he wanted you to have an adoption... i am very lost here. Will you explain if you don't mind?

I just ate grilled chicken and broccoli for lunch.. so good. I think i ate like a full head of broccoli


----------



## 24/7

Well done Joshua!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler, I guerss thinking about food is sooo much better than eating it lol

I thought I was pretty good at chess, but I cant beat Joshua rofl He doesn't even let me win sometimes :( lol He is going up to the deep end now, so there is no slacking from now on he has to swim to stay afloat pmsl


----------



## hopefulmama

New- thats great about Joshua! He must be thrilled and so excited!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I guess so, he showing off and being a big head right now though :rofl: I'll let him have his moment, it'll soon wear off lol

I prefer cauli to broccolli, but Joshua prefers broccolli so we eat it mixed here so we both happy. Hopeful i like your food choices lol That would suit me perfectly :) lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- why dont you get some malt powder to keep at your house and just make them at home?


----------



## hopefulmama

New- ya i eat a lot of grilled chicken and veggies w/rice... I gained a lot of weight in my 2nd tri because i kept eating lots of sweets, now i really don't crave them and don;t want to gain anymore weight that isn't needed.


----------



## lisaf

new - I DID try the birthing ball last night.. I tried rocking from side to side on it while sitting, crouching on all fours and rolling forward and back ward.. nothing helped relieve the ache :(

hopeful - I really should just cave and buy my own... but it just tastes better when they make it and ice cream always gets so hard in your own freezer and is hard to scoop :haha: 
This ice cream is locally made too... super yummy. And they do sell it at the store, but only in pints and that would make maybe 2 malts and be gone...
Also, once I see how much ice cream goes into a malt, I may feel guilty for slurping it down :rofl:
Lots of excuses when really I'm just too lazy and psychologically it just tastes better when they make it :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I am so grateful for having no cravings. I have felt left out at times, but it has done wonders for my physique! I tend to opt for grilled turkey over chicken, but with some salad or veg thats me content. Im so not into fussy foods with dressings and sauces, hopefully enjoying meals like this will see me looking great once fidget is here. people already comment how much weight i have lost from my face/back/shoulders etc, its so nice to hear someone say 'wow you've lost weight, you look amazing' when I actually look like a beached whale lol!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hopeful - My husband and I signed divorce papers last July and, trying to move on with my life, I was artificially inseminated with donor sperm in August. The insemination took on the first round. As it turned out, my husband didn't really want a divorce but didn't say so as he believed it was what I wanted.

So, here I was, pregnant by a sperm donor and our marriage fell to pieces, so we separated. While separated, we both re-evaluated our marriage and what we wanted. We still loved each other deeply and missed our family being together. He then said he wanted us to move back home and that he cared about the baby. He didn't want her to grow up without a dad while her brother and sister got to. He said he wanted her to have his last name and has had his input on her name and is wants his name on the birth certificate.

Our separation lasted from October to January and while our marriage isn't perfect yet and we still have a long way to go, we've both made improvements and our marriage is so much happier and better now. He already calls her his daughter, which is wonderful.

The way we, and his mother see it, this is his decision. Not anything I asked for or begged him for, but his request and decision to raise her. He has obviously accepted what happened and accepts her, so his family needs to as well.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- hahaha, I understand, when i have milkshakes made by other people i always like them more, because i prefer to not put the effort in and the ice cream always tastes better because its homemade at the place too and they have those special hand dip machines.


----------



## new_to_ttc

EVERYTHING tastes better when its made for you! lol 

Lisa sorry nothing worked, soon as I bent over the ball i felt instantly the relief off my back! In good news that may mean its not the baby lying on your back hun :hugs: hope it eases for you, warm hot water bottle and some mild pain relief.. oooh and lots of tlc from DH!


----------



## hopefulmama

brandi- Oh ok, i didn't know the full story. Well i am glad that things are working out and his mom is being supportive now.


----------



## lisaf

lol.. I'm hoping it at least means that maybe he's engaged a bit? I'm moaning and groaning and waddling as I walked around today. yeah, I don't want to assume he's back-to-back, but guess its a bit of an unknown until they figure out a way to let us peek inside whenever we want!
I may wait until DH is home for lunch and make him heat me up a rice bag for my back :) Why cure myself when he isn't here to see how much I suffer? :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brandi would it not be illegal to have his name on the birth certificate without him offically adopting her? That aside i am glad you were able to work through things and he is being so supportive xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl Lisa, if you can wait that long! Wouldnt it be nice to peek in and see our little ones beofre they even birn, just check they doing ok :haha: ok maybe a little freaky lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My grandmother is being the same way as the rest of his family. She downright refuses to even acknowledge that there is another baby coming. She never asks how the pregnancy is and anytime I try to mention it, she tells me not to mention any baby because "she will not be welcomed since she's a 'b*****d child'" and not my husband's.

But then she still expects me to pick up the phone or answer emails when she calls and writes. She even goes as far as to make up stories to get me to call her. She's now resorting to asking my aunt to contact my husband through Facebook to ask about me...but as soon as there is mention of a baby, there suddenly is no more questions from either of them.


----------



## luckyme225

My cravings have been getting worse the closer to the end I get. I always want crap food. Right now I want deviled eggs... um num num. Also chips and superbowl dip.

Angel- I'm from USA Washington.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe new, the "wow you look great, you've lost weight" compliments are amazing, especially when you are lugging around a bump. It always cheers me up when I get them, especially as I have been eating an obscene amount of food and feel like a fat cow. I'm going to use them as motivation to not stuff my face with crap after the baby is born :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No, new. Since she was still conceived and born within a legal marriage, she is legally his anyway. No adoption necessary.


----------



## lisaf

Brandi - I would make sure to mention the baby at any possible opportunity to your grandmother, lol.. make it the ONLY topic of conversation and she'll either have to accept it to talk to you or leave you alone!
What if you and your husband had chosen to have a child through donor sperm because he had an issue? Why is it anyone's business but the 2 of you?!?!! :(


I'm sure I'll end up waiting that long, mostly because I don't know where the rice bags are and I don't want to stand up... it still hurts sitting but standing up makes me think it hurts worse for some reason.

I have a plan to demand that people bring me vanilla malts when I'm in the hospital after birth :haha: I'm sure the ice cream shop will be open by then and damnit, I'm OWED a few!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im pretty sure I'll be ok once fidget comes Im in good eating practice! :)

OMG.... Joshua just took his top off to get changed for karate (choatic tuesday again lol) anyways there have been some pencil stabbing incidents at school and joshua has a bruise on his chest. I just asked where it was from (assuming he was stabbed, AGAIN) and he said oh it was an accident, the teacher stabbed me with a pin when she was trying to put my chess badge on! FFS!


----------



## lisaf

new - if that happened here there would be a lawsuit :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I must say I am annoyed I wasnt informed. i wouldnt take it further accidents happen and he is ok, but if a teacher knowingly hurt him with a pin then they should have checked him and told me about it. They will be hearing from me tomorrow!


----------



## lisaf

don't blame you for notifying them. I'm betting the teacher didn't realize they hurt him that bad, thought it was just a tiny prick or something? But they need to know it was worse than that!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Obviously I can't put him on the birth certificate without his knowledge or permission, but he would need to prove lack of paternity in court for her to be deemed not legally his. He has to sign the birth certificate anyway. Until he proves in court the lack of paternity, since she was conceived in a legal marriage, she is legally his. He wants to be on the birth certificate so on the birth certificate he will be. On the other hand, because he's going to be on the birth certificate, it also means that if we were to divorce down the road, regardless of paternity, he would still be held responsible for her until she is 18.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh that is so different to how it is done here. I suppose it makes sense for him to be on it, here he wouldnt be allowed.


----------



## Wiggler

OMG I love OH so much, he just got back from the shop with TWO jars of pesto :cloud9:


----------



## Angel3000

Wow i missed alot. . . i only went to make food . . . Savoury sausage :D which is chopped sausage, eggs noodles mixed in with sweet and sour sauce, you can also add any other veg to it if ya want i add mushrooms and extra carrots this time :D mmmmmmmmmmmm yum!.

Lucky - Ah cool. . . where the hell do i know your face from then. . . .?? hmmmmmm oh well guess you must have one of those faces :D.

Wiggler - TWO?? wow he must loove you hahahaha and we should of guessed you'd choose pesto pasta lol :rofl:

New - yay!!! wtg Joshua!! you must be sooo proud. . . and where'd ya get ya birth/excercise ball? might help with some of the pains am getting

Brandi - yay! im ya MIL is finally coming around, and yes over it is a little different even with insemination, he'd have to go to a solicitor to sort out about you signing a form thing so he could have his name on the birth certificate, it wouldn't really need to go to court just have a few forms signed to say he's the dad, despite DNA peternity because it was done artificially :) why i know that i dont know it's not really info i would need to know 
*now looks confused*


----------



## Wiggler

Just had my pasta and it was soooooooooooo good. I'm going to try to find some other yummy pesto meal recipes. :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

4 hours after stoppage of contractions, here we go again...


----------



## hopefulmama

Soph- I spoke with my aunt, she said to not go up to the 15-20, because it could be too tight, she said to cut the salt a lot and drink lots of water and make sure to keep your feet elevated higher than your heart and to keep wearing the 8-15 stockings.


----------



## hopefulmama

I have so much pressure in my vagina. Its so uncomfortable. How long does this pressure last for?


----------



## Inge

wow more may babies :cloud9:
OH swears he felt Leos head in the pelvic area last night low down :wacko:
Went for the lunch and was so nice. Jack ate more then I thought he would so im pleased at that :thumbup: I had 2 lots of egg fried rice with sweet and sour sauce and lemon chicken :cloud9: and I got new trainers from OH and new make up brushes for my birthday presents.
Also went to Currys and got a new laptop for us


----------



## Wiggler

HAPPY BIRTHDAY INGE!!!!!! Glad your day is going well so far hun, have you got anything nice planned for the evening? x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

inge - happy birthday :hugs:


----------



## Angel3000

oh F**k here we go again. . . painfull BH once more. . . can't i ever have ones that dont hurt like hell??


----------



## Angel3000

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Inge!!


----------



## Psycow

Happy Birthday Inge!!


----------



## Inge

thanks girls. Nothing planned for the evening really. Just chilling out with tv. OH has been told he might not get cover for the weekend so he mightnot be able to go to the wrestling with SS. So I might have to step in last minute. Dont want to as it will be a long night :wacko: Hoping he gets the days off he needs.


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed he gets some cover!


----------



## mummy3

Happy birthday Inge!!:cake:

Heyy:hugs::happydance: Big big congrats hun! Those are some awesome weights, looking forward to pics!

New, yay for Joshua! 

Hopeful, have you managed to ease the pressure? I would try an ice pack for some relief:flower:

Another sleepless night here, so much for thinking she was about to sleep through:dohh:

Lisa, how does a malt differ from a milkshake?

Wiggler, pesto :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Well im having minor BH's and lots of pressure.. is this normal?


----------



## lisaf

mummy - a malt is a shake with malt powder added, lol! not complicated!


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful, it can be yeah. Lots of different things can go on in the last couple of months, eg the pressure could be down to varicose veins in the vagina but if in doubt always see your OB. Braxton hicks should not be painful, but they can be very uncomfortable and they are not regular. :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arghhhhh kids!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you ladies know what you're letting yourself in for! lol 

Hopeful you have a very small frame hun so you'll feel lots of pressure these last few weeks as baby is now piling on the weight. He's done his developing really, so its all about fat now. Hope it eases off for you hun :hugs:

Happy birthday Inge!!! So glad you had your meal and enjoyed it :)

Angel I got it from Argos, for £7! Need to get back on it actually, no sofa for me pmsl

How's you mummy? Isnt it parents evening tonight? Hope it goes well hun xx


----------



## mummy3

New, it was parents evening last night, went well, she's settling in and doing great but is stubborn:dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arent all kids? Glad she has settled in well :)


----------



## mummy3

Lol yeah, did hope her attitude may have been confined to me though...


----------



## new_to_ttc

dont worry hun she'll grow out of it, eventually lol They think they all grown up, and dont get it that they still kids really. She'll be ok :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful - text you back, just normal baby engaging stuff. Not much fun.

Inge- Happy Birthday.

I'm having a sterilizing party right now. My kitchen is full of pump parts, bottles, pacifiers and more. Will be nice to get that done and out of the way.


----------



## new_to_ttc

surely they only sterilised for 24 hours hun?


----------



## Wiggler

new, the guidelines are different in USA, they only need to sterlise once. I'm very jealous :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

oooo lol


----------



## Wiggler

I actually managed to watch TV tonight, OH had a whine that he couldn't play PS3 but I told him to bugger off cos I never watch TV anymore. I watched supersize vs superskinny and then Is breast best on BBC3. Was a nice night tbh, and lounging on the sofa really eased up the pain in my back


----------



## luckyme225

Yeah, just have to sterilize before first use. after that hot soapy water is fine.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Nice one wiggler. Ive been rolling on all 4s, just sat on ball and thought maybe was a little under flated so pumped again and its so much better so now a little bit of bounce n rock lol Pain is way better than when on the sofa :)

Lucky that sounds so much more simple lol Its every 24 hours here lol


----------



## Wiggler

I've been promising myself a ball for ages, I am going to get one on tuesday hopefully, bubs likes to lay back to back so I want him/her in a good position


----------



## new_to_ttc

I would never have thought about it until I learnt this little monkey is illpositioned lol Wish I had done it weeks ago my back is so much better on the ball than chair! Not a twinge today!


----------



## Wiggler

I only heard about back to back babies when I was looking into how to avoid a back labour before I had the Implanon out to TTC. My neighbor had a b2b labour that ended up in an emergency c-section cos she couldn't get him out and that terrifies me. I try a lot of the stuff reccomended to get bubs into a better position, but the main things that help me are walking and on all fours. Hopefully a ball will help too.


----------



## luckyme225

I sit on my ball while studying for exams. It's nice to just bounce around for an hour while I read. I also sit on it sometimes in the late evening when watching TV.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im finding it very comfortable so will use it whenever Im in living room watching tv or on here. Im combining the all 4s with sitting on it to get the best position and to help him engage. an hour or so of each on rotation :)

Wiggler if you get one the Argos value has horrendous reviews, but the one up (£2 more) had brill reviews and its taking my weight successfully and didnt take that long to pump either xx


----------



## Wiggler

I have to get a more expensive one as I need a 75cm (recommended by my physio) Still I think it's only about £13ish though, and it will make a great toy for Dylan after :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

How tall are you?


----------



## luckyme225

I hate doing all fours because my hands hurt after awhile.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Do you go fully over the ball? Do you kneel or literally hands and feet?


----------



## luckyme225

literally on all fours. I think my belly would get in the way of being on all fours on the ball.


----------



## Angel3000

BH shouldn't be painfull??. . . . yeah right! BH can be almost as painfull as the real thing, obviously not quite to that extent but they can get painful enough to make ya cry and think your in labour, tha only thing thats been consistant to what people have told me is that they are not regular, they come and go at various times, like one could be 3mins apart, the next 30mins apart. . . and so on, but yeah BH can be extremely painful.


----------



## hopefulmama

AHHH the pressure in my vag is too much, no matter what position its no good. It feels like when they put that speculum inside of you to do the pap smears but they kept cranking the speculum open and its as far wide as it goes. Thats best way i can describe without being vulgar.


----------



## hopefulmama

Yes I agree angel BH can be verr painful and almost as bad as real thing, I asked my OB about it and she said BH r different everytime and for every person and that dr's who say they shouldn't be painful haven't had one themselves.. I get bad ones that i even have contractions in back and its all just 'preparing' me for this 'beautiful' day bla blah blah.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh wow Lucky Im not sure I have the upper body strength to do that. The exercises I seen on line say do it on your knees and put a pillow under the knees to stop them hurting and rock the body over the ball. I hope this works, I doubt highly I would be able to go on all 4s lol My hands do touch the floor over the ball, but boy my boobs struggle they a tad in the way lol Then I just kinda rock back and forth. 

Angel hun I think if you are having BH so painful you ought to give your MW a ring and just get her to give you some advice. BH arent a walk in the park, but they seriously shouldnt be reducing you to tears xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hopefully so much pressure will mean you wont have to go the full 40 weeks hun, maybe he is getting himself geared for an escape :hugs:


----------



## Angel3000

yes BH are different for everyone, and yes they do get painful. . . very painful, with my first i got lucky, i didnt have pain till i was in slow labour in my last week, with this one however am feeling everything, and hopeful the pressure your feeling in your lower region will be everything around that area shifting that bit more ready for your babies head to snuggle nicely there so it can get ready itself for the big day, your baby has alot of preparing to do itself for the big day it's not just mommy that has to prepare it's baby too, and man am i feeling mine prepare little squishy likes to me feel very uncomfy


----------



## hopefulmama

New- I wish, if thats what it means, then keep the pressure coming.


----------



## Angel3000

New - i have rang my MW i've even been to get checked out, all BH just extremely painful, they told me that for some women they can be agonizing to the point of tears, for that all they can suggest is a heat pack or hot water bottle or paracetamol, anything really to ease it that little bit.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hope so too for you hun!

Im sooo hungry, think its too late for a sandwich but just realised I dinner have dinner today or breakfast, so only lunch, arghhh!! oops!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Angel hope they settle for you then. Dont put a hot water too warm on your tummy though aye! baby wont like it! 

I feeling lots of low pressure tonight, its like I constantly need a pee, but i dont lol


----------



## Angel3000

yeah i think for now am gonna see what paracetamol, not liking the idea of it but. . . i gotta do something, if it dont work then i'll try a hot-ish water bottleor maybe just a heat pack or something . . .

and i hope that means not long for you New :D


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I feel the same way, new, except I DO have to pee, and I've barely had anything to drink today. I have so much pain and pressure down there tonight I feel like I'm carrying a gigantic watermelon in front of me and the only way to keep it balanced is to walk while leaning forward. I feel like I have a hunchback.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I go to the bathroom all the time (just incase) but it just trickles like seriously might as well be nothing. if he is still leaning on the bladder doesnt that mean he still high and free?


----------



## hopefulmama

Ha you're gonna laugh, but when i feel like i have to pee so badly but then get to the toilet and can't i just sit there and close my eyes and like drown out all the distractions and lean forward a bit and pee comes.. haha my husband walked in on me one day doing this and was like " are you meditating on the toilet?"


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I may have to try something similar although the amount of times i go to the toilet I doubt I have anything in my bladder lol Oh well, bathroom is far end of the house, its a walk lol


----------



## luckyme225

New- I looked up the position and I think I was picturing belly being on the ball but your just kind of draped over it. Guess I will have to give it a go sometime.

Craving ice cream, can't wait for hubby to get home. I'm going to pick some up and take a bath.


----------



## Wiggler

new - I'm 5'8" :) My physio had me try a 65cm and a 75cm and I was told for my height I would deffo need a 75cm. :thumbup:

Not amused that my little man woke up so early :( I hope he has a nap this morning so I can have a sleep too. I'm soooo tired!


----------



## 24/7

Still no Internet and bt being infuriating!!!!!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

:( I hope it gets fixed for you soon!

I wish today was over already, Dylan is being a little terror and I feel like crap. I just want to curl up and sleep :( Hopefully Dylan will be in a better mood once he has a nap and hopefully I will have more energy once I have a lay down when Dylan is sleeping. I don't even want to eat, I had to force myself to eat breakfast :(


----------



## 24/7

BT aim to fix it by Monday.... Hmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed they do it, they have a nasty habit of lying to their customers.

Well today just got worse, Dylan just had a HUGE violent tantrum cos I wouldn't let him have his 5th or 6th cup of juice in 2 hours. :dohh: and upstairs are making a bloody huge amount of noise. GRRRRRRR!!


----------



## 24/7

They will be hearing from me again soon!! I was all set to rant but then spoke to someone who actually listened and stopped telling me it was a fault in the house!!

Oh dear Dylan!! Nap time soon!! xx


----------



## meow951

Been getting period pains and braxton hick since about 1pm yesterday and still getting them now. Usually i get them for an hour or two and they go away. Got woken up a couple of times in the night by the stomach ache. Wonder if this means something is happening?.............


----------



## Wiggler

He's quiet now thankfully. Hopefully he will be asleep soon


----------



## new_to_ttc

Whats up with your internet hun? Hope its fixed super quick! 

Wiggler hope Dylan naps for you soon hun!

Ive had a super productive morning and its only 9.30am well it was when I came online pmsl been a bit side tracked lol I got sore boobs today though, too much rolling on my ball me thinks ha ha ha


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh could be Meow!


----------



## meow951

I'm trying not to get my hopes up. They're not regular and not like contractions but i'm just wondering if it could be like the bit before proper labour lol

I don't have a clue this being my first! My midwife is coming round at 10am to do my birth plan so i'll see what she thinks.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh hope so for you Meow hun! Definitely will be bubs getting himself all ready and settling down, just a question of when lol


----------



## Wiggler

GRRRRR, I seriously am going to go mad if Dylan keeps screaming "more" at me. Anyone want a toddler? he's cute :haha:


----------



## 24/7

The phone line is down and the hub won't pick up broadband?! Apparetly a fault on the line somewhere?!

Good luck meow - JEALOUS!!!

Feeling a bit nervous about tomorrow now, and in major wash, iron and tidy and clean mode today just in case!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler give him water hun, it wont do him any harm, if he doesnt want the water then its tough.

meow hope its going ok with your MW! 

Im just watching JK then more housework, no rest for the wicked lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 what time is your appointment hun? Are you taking your bags in with you? Are they making the induction decision tomorrow? I wish I knew what I was facing, Ive no idea what they planning on doing its all if's and maybe's xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe new I'm just ignoring his demands for now, if I give him water it'll just start the screaming and violent tantrums again. He is such a little brat today :( I wouldn't mind too much if I didn;t feel so crap, but I just want to curl up and sleep :cry:


----------



## heyyady

Still havent caught up- been tooooo busy! Hubby was marveling how much sleep you DON'T get in the hospital! But I wanted to share at least a couple photos and a link that may or may not work to showyou the entire album 
love to you all :hug:
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2087403&id=1204863376&saved




:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Wiggler

AWWWW!!!!! They are sooooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## 24/7

All will be decided tomorrow, eeek!! Scan is at 9 and then will see the consultant at 10.... All bags and carseat are ready to go, just need to pop to Sainsburys later and pick up a few drinks and snacks!!

I think he has grown though, so I doubt they will induce me tomorrow, which is good but at the same time I just want him here now!! He doesn't seem ready, so I'm not convinced induction would be successful and I don't want a failed one to lead to c-section.... 

What time is your appointment? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwwww hun they are gorgeous, and look so big for their dates!!!!!!!! massive congratulations to you all hun xxxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive got to wait until 2.30pm, they do the inductions at 4pm so I guess if they going to do it it'll be almost straight away! Its the not knowing that is hard work lol Going to make sure I get the stairs and bedroom tidied today, so if they do keep hold if me and my parents come up it'll be ok for them to stay here lol I'm worried about a failed induction too, but I was dillating at the weekend so hopefully it wont come to that, but I totally hear your worries and share them. I hope Sam has grown for you hun xxxx


----------



## heyyady

Thanks guys <3
New- they are really good sized for 32 weekers 4 lbs and 4 lbz 8 oz- and they're LONG!- all those calories and proteins are paying off!


----------



## 24/7

I just want him safe, but selfishly an induction/c-section is not what I want, as I want to be at home as long as possible, not at the hospital from the very beginning when he really isn't wanting out!! His head is still free and no signs of him wanting out, bit must stay positive!! xx


----------



## heyyady

2:30 today?


----------



## heyyady

Goodness, ladies! Babies, babies everywhere!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

2.30 tomorrow Hey hun :)

24 i totally understand that. I would prefer to do all of my labour at home and go in for the final bit but I have my own personal concerns about going too far along and I know this time in a week i will be getting myself in a nervous wreck about his health and safety inside me. Whatever will be will be tomorrow though, I am happy to wait a little while longer, Im not feeling too bad at the moment :)


----------



## Wiggler

Just gave pesto baby a top-up of the green stuff, yummy :) Feeling a bit better now. I gave Dylan water in the end and OMG he kicked off big time! But I know he isn't thirsty cos if he was he would drink it. He had some banana too and is now laying on the sofa under his blankie.

Eek, its not long at all now until we all have our babies!!! so exciting!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im proper excited to get fidget here now. I think Im getting over the worries of how I'll cope etc I just want him here, and not because Im fed up of being pregnant because actually Im feeling great these last 2 days :) Its amazing the difference no back pain has made! I could go for weeks longer feeling like this (not that I want to fidget!! lolol)

Need to pop to tesco and get some more baby hangers, and some more black bags really want to finish the upstairs lol but Im enjoying my little self here bouncing and rocking awaiting Holly news on This Morning lol... oh I live a hard life :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I'll be ready for bubs at the weekend, just need to do a big tidyup of my bedroom and pack my hospital bag!! :happydance: I know I could do that stuff now, but I am far too tired to do anything but go to the kitchen and make pesto pasta :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive physically been ready for ages lol, emotionally not so much lol.. now i am :)


----------



## Wiggler

I think I'm going to get everything done and out of the way on saturday so I can start the eviction process :haha: I am NOT going overdue with this baby!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im running out of ideas to try lol

Right really need to move away from the ball and do some work :rofl: oh how small things amuse huh lol 

I still got sore boobs! lol Might have an all 4s on the ball break today lol think thats recommended for smaller chested ladies :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:


----------



## 24/7

What does epo do new? Maybe I'll they try it!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I believe it just helps to soften the cervix, doesnt do anything as far as a natural induction but prevents tearing during the labour and delivery. Tbh, i think unless baby is ready and low enough to come out nothing is going to work. best thing you can do is exercise baby into a good position, keep well hydrated and he'll come just as soon as he is ready :)

Oh its going to be another lovely warm weekend, my mum will be pleased if fidget comes along soon so she can spend the weekend here lolol


----------



## Wiggler

I have decided that children are disgusting. I feel totally sick now :sick:


----------



## Kellyx

I'm due the 16th. I hope he's earlier though!


----------



## meow951

hey- They are gorgeous! They look quite a good size for 32 weeks.

Kelly- I've added you to the list.

Midwife has been and everything is normal. Still fully engaged and no protein in wee or anything. Fundal height has gone up 2 cm in a week as well. My blood pressure is slowly creeping up but not anything to be worried about yet.

I told her about the period pains etc and she said sounds like a good sign and to book in to see her in a week if i haven't had him by then which i like the sound of lol

I'm off to asda to do some shopping with DH. Maybe the walking around will either stop everything and help me not get my hopes up or it will help things along a bit. I don't mind if this goes on for a few days i'd just like to know when he's going to arrive :haha:


----------



## Babybear1985

:-( im not on the list....im due 6th may and having a baby girl  can you add me too xx


----------



## JJay

Wow I can't believe we've got 7 May Babys already! :thumbup: All stations go for me tomorrow - I'm upping my raspberry leaf tea to 6 tablets a day, 2 EPO and much ball bouncing. I am soooooooo ready now!


----------



## meow951

Babybear- All done! Sent you a pm x


----------



## Inge

Urgh had a bath this morning cos Leo is so low and in really not comfortable! Then of course my phone rang and it was Drs saying I need anti biotics for a water infection :growlmad: so had to have a mad dash to get them before OH left for work as there was no way I could walk to town and back cos it seriously feels like Leo is going to fall out :wacko:
Now I just want to eat and sleep :haha: Im expecting him to be engaged when I go for my next MW on the 19th


----------



## heyyady

And yet again, who's the 7th baby? There were 4 when I came to the hosp. to have my 2, and now there's 7!


----------



## Inge

heyyady said:


> And yet again, who's the 7th baby? There were 4 when I came to the hosp. to have my 2, and now there's 7!

I wanderered this too! Have a look at page 1 of the thread with all our names and the babies that have been born are all up there


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Heyy its a lady who posted on 3rd tri so meow updated our list she didnt post in here :)

Welcome to the new May mums, not long to go!!

JJay are you taking your RL capsules with food? I wish i could have the full amount but I cant eat that much food to take them with ha ha

Been to tesco now, so now no excuse but to do the housework rofl.. in a minute lol

Meow glad your MW appt went well hun! here's hoping you dont need next weeks appt ;)


----------



## Inge

any advice on how to keep going? :haha: Im pretty much unable to bend cos hes so low. OH is so sure now he isnt going to be sticking around for long :wacko: I doubt Leo is going to be overdue either. I have my RLT to drink New but keep forgetting to drink it :dohh: Its really nice though but I prefer Earl Grey at the mo :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Just had the green stuff for lunch (this baby is deffo coming out bright green :rofl:) and am STILL hungry. Hmm, wonder what I can snack on later :rofl:

Dylan is in a better mood, he loves pesto pasta too :) He still hasn't slept so i am hoping he will soon. I am shattered and could do with a nice lay down even if I don't sleep. 

My back is killing me once again :( I can't wait til this baby is born so i can feel human again :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Keep what going hun? If you feeling Leo so low walking is your best bet! Gravity is all they need and they just keep on coming lol I have the capsules, and take one every time I eat but thats not often lol


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> Keep what going hun? If you feeling Leo so low walking is your best bet! Gravity is all they need and they just keep on coming lol I have the capsules, and take one every time I eat but thats not often lol

Just keep going in general :haha: feel like i want to give up and lie down in bed for the remainder of the pregancy iykwim?


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh I think we all hit that point at some point, listen to your body and lie down!! 3rd tri is really tough on the body. |This energy Im bursting with is freaking me out, because i know the higher I peak the harder the fall will be, and I will fall and be so flat eekk!


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> oh I think we all hit that point at some point, listen to your body and lie down!! 3rd tri is really tough on the body. |This energy Im bursting with is freaking me out, because i know the higher I peak the harder the fall will be, and I will fall and be so flat eekk!

How have you got an energy burst? I want one! Im going to go hunt for dinner soon but no idea what to have. All I really want is more Lemon Chicken from the chinese :haha: OH said I should just buy some lemon sauce and a roast chicken and I was so tempted :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

Argh! I have been trying to ring my mum for 3 days now to wish her happy birthday, silly woman isn't answering any of her phones. GRRR, she is meant to be having Dylan when I'm in labour, what if that happened now? GRRRR


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive no idea how I have an energy burst but Im bursting with it lol I am so giddy and hyped up and .... its going to hurt coming back down lololol Cant you buy a lemon chicken from Asda rotary? Think Im going to make a salad for lunch, and get the turkey chilli going for dinner :) Then ironing, then I will finially tackle the damm staircase lol It became the dumping ground when we did the downstairs pmsl so i think i have something on the first 7-8 steps rofl


----------



## new_to_ttc

Uh oh wiggler, thats not a good start! lol Hope she is ok!


----------



## Wiggler

She's fine, just had a nosey at my bro's FB and nothing on there. I am considering saying to her when she eventually answers the phone "Hiya mum, I had the baby last night, thanks for picking Dylan up" :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: might not be the best idea! lolol 

Right best shake my ass and make something for lunch lol sitting here thinking about it will not get it made lol


----------



## Wiggler

Well, she answered the phone, I rang and rang and rang and she hates that :rofl:

I told her I had the baby and she said "oh have you?" nice, eh? lol.


----------



## Inge

:haha:wiggler:haha: 
I am hugehttps://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n564/inge91/DSCF0056-2.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

You're not huge hun! I'll get a bump pic later and then you can see huge, seriously! The floor shakes when i walk and I'm pretty sure my furniture is moving due to the gravitational pull of the bump :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol oh we describe ourselves so well! :rofl: Inge your bump is lovely! All little Leo :) 

Wiggler your mam is funny lol So blase! My mum would go mental if I rang and said that lol


----------



## Inge

its huge to me :haha: Cant wait til I can see past my stomach. I dont even know what my belly button looks like anymore :nope:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: bless ya! OH was taking the p*ss the other day because I hadnt shaved my legs I was like look they might as well be in another country right now, I cant see nor reach them you got no chance lolol


----------



## Wiggler

my legs are smooth... odd. I don't remember shaving them :wacko:

Uh oh, the child is angry. Because of his disgustingness earlier I had to put his blankie in the wash and he is very upset with me now :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Mean mummy! lololol

Well Ive gone from thinking about a healthy salad for lunch, to having a sandwich with crisps pmsl oops least its a meal lol


----------



## Wiggler

I know, I'm so mean and evil! 

Any lunch is better than no lunch :)

I'm hungry again :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

that was my thinking too wiggler lol yesterday i had lunch but no other meals! Eeek! So today making sure i have something, will get the chilli on soon to make sure I eat later too!


----------



## Wiggler

Eek, full term tomorrow, how scary is that!! Its gone soooooo fast


----------



## 24/7

Oh how I'm hating BT!! They rung to say all is fixed, so I came home to check, and it's not!! Rung back and they said it was an error them ringing, grrrrr!!!! 

Changing table all set up, steriliser ready to go, bouncy chair cover in the wash along with a ghastly few gifts I received and thought better wash so when said people visit he can wear it!! Next to clean the bath and get all his bits ready for his bath and er then to clean the rest of the house!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I feel like Ive been 37 weeks for ages, took ages to arrive, and now 38 weeks isnt coming quick enough lol

Oh just remembered UK ladies wanting exercise balls, tesco have a 65cm one for £5! 

have you got your moses basket yet wiggler?


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl, fidget still needs a bath! lol oops! Must get myself over to Boots lol I will get the housework done today lol people keep distracting me on here, or Fb or yahoo pmsl its a hard life, and in a minute 60MM will be on so will have to watch that of course then its time to get Joshua etc etc its just going to take a little while longer than anticipated :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

nope, not yet. I asked my mum if I should pick it up when I get my credit card through and she said no, if I go into labour before she buys it she will just buy it on the way up to mine. I have a feeling she is putting it off so she can buy a pink/blue one :haha:


----------



## 24/7

My bath from boots is fab!! I got it
In the three for two with a foam
Support and then something else!! Right off again, happy afternoon all!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

have a fun afternoon hun!!!

wiggler that'll be nice if your mum is waiting for that :) although if she doesnt even answer the phone for 3 days then pesto might be in a bottom drawer for a while lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: She did say she will answer the phone from now on. 

Oh great, as well as poor Dylan being deprived of his juice AND blankie Cbeebies just went down on my TV, stupid thing says there isn't enough signal :( Playing a recording of Teletubbies now. Poor little guy is shattered but wants his blankie so much.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its not his day huh bless! 

Im on my ball again :) ironing!!!! lolololol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I know, poor kid. He's asleep now though! :happydance: Late for his nap, but I'll let him off since he has had such a rubbish day. His eating is still amazing! his portions are finally a decent size. he normally won't eat veg, but he is trying it occasionally. I'm so proud of him. He is slowly trying to feed himself too. He will eat most things himself with a fork, but if its something that needs a spoon or eating with your hands we have to do that, but I don't mind, its just fab to see him eating!


----------



## JJay

new_to_ttc said:


> JJay are you taking your RL capsules with food? I wish i could have the full amount but I cant eat that much food to take them with ha ha
> 
> 
> Oh no have I messed up? Been taking 2 in the morning and 2 at night and was going to add 2 at lunchtime from tomorrow. Do you have to take them all seperatly with food??
> 
> BTW I always iron on my ball too :thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

JJay you're only supposed to take 1 at a time, and with food. Most I managed in a day is 4 lol and i think you should increase them from 1 a day weekly from 34 weeks, so mind you not taking too much too early xxxx


----------



## JJay

Thanks for that! I have been increasing 1 per week (started 1 a day at 33 weeks) but didn't realise about the one at a time with food thing. Doh! I can see how it will be difficult to take 6 a day!


----------



## new_to_ttc

You can open the capsule and make a tea, but I dont like the idea of that lol, but would be a way of having another without a meal lol I usually manage 2-3 a day thats it lol


----------



## luckyme225

How many mg is your RL capsules ladies?? Mine are 440.

I'm still doing pretty good considering being this far along. I think it's just because I've been distracting myself. I'm the most emotional at night but that's probably because that's when my period pains hit. Today I have to drop by for Cons evaluation then pop in to Starbucks. Bath and relaxing tonight since my hubby is no longer on call.

Hey- your have such cute little babies :)

New- I did the all fours on the ball and it was so comfy and turned LO for a bit. Of course it hurt my boobs though. So many uses for the ball haha.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You lazy mothers!! You may be stuck in 37 week mode now, but your babies will be here before you know it! Get on getting your stuff! 60MM will be on again!

I sterilized my pump pieces and bottles last night, only to realize I need new nipples for diaphragms. Grrr...now I hope she stays in until the 20th so I can get all those things. I'd feel like an idiot to call up my MIL and say, "Hey, I know I said I don't need anything, but now I do".

I'm ready for bed and I slept for 7 hours. I've been awake for 3 and I'm just so exhausted. I know there's bursts of energy before labour, but I don't know about extreme fatigue. 38 weeks today. My midwife said she thinks I'll go around the 38 week mark and my son was born at 38w2d, so here's hoping!!


----------



## luckyme225

New- I forgot to ask the other day but how did the EPO insert go? Should I stalk up on panty liners :rofl:


----------



## JJay

My RL tablets are 400mg. Don't fancy the idea of the tea so will just make sure I take one with each meal from now on; even if I get less than 6 a day they will hopefully help...


----------



## luckyme225

I think it will help, I don't plan on taking more than 4. I think it's more about starting early enough and getting it into your system vs starting later and taking a bunch since it takes time to tone your uterus.


----------



## hopefulmama

i have my growth scan today to find out if i have a sumo baby.. my bets are on yes.


----------



## new_to_ttc

My RL capsules are 400mg too. I agree the most important bit is the gradule build up in your system, when I had Joshua it was strongly recommended to wait until at least 36 weeks, then just 1 a day, so it wasnt very effective.

Lucky, all 4s is comfortable I could sleep like that I think lol... but wow my boobs ached yesterday after it, today they HURT! Ive not managed all 4s today my boobs are far too sore lol Ive had no pain in my back though so I think it has helped a bit!

Lol Brandi, 60MM was naff lol... but I did do the ironing while it was on so not a total loss rofl Ive since finished off clearing the nursing station, putting socks into balls rather than in packets etc and its now a useable station and no carrier bags in sight! Also hung up all the freshly ironed clothes. Im going to make a start on the bathroom, and hopefully I will be able to put on the dampproofing base layer tonight, so tomorrow we can just do the magnolia coat. the damp paint takes a night to dry so would be a total waste of a day tomorrow if we just do that and cant get the rest done. BUT before I can paint I need to dismantle shelving and completely declutter the bathroom lol 

i do hope little Amberlin comes soon for you hun, longest you got now is 3.5 weeks hun and Im sure she wont make you go that long :hugs:

Lucky I havent remembered to insert an EPO capsule yet lol I will do it tonight and report back lolol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh how long away is your scan? (no point asking the time because I'll get confuddled lol). Do they think you are carrying a large for dates baby? What is your FH measuring?


----------



## MilosMommy7

well last night milo lasted 8.5 hrs in his bed! which is a whole nights rest for him. lol. only once did i have to wake up and give him his binky. i woke up another time to move him back up to the pillow and in the middle. he moves around a lot, and he was ending up towards the end of the bed and in a weird position. lol. i didnt want that to be the reason he woke up. i hope this is the start of something good :)

i hope everyone is doing good! we're so close to the end i cnat believe it.


----------



## Wiggler

Sooooo sleepy! Me and Dylan snuggled up on the sofa under our duvets (I wasn't allowed under his and he didn't want to snuggle under mine) and I could have easily fallen asleep if Dylan wasn't such a fidget :rofl:

I just got lots of sloppy toddler kisses, I gave him back his nice clean blankie and I have a very happy little man now. :happydance:

I'm getting a sore throat :( I hope I'm not getting another cold, but it ouldn't suprise me, OH has been snotty for the past few days. I wish he wouldn't bring his lurgy home with him!


----------



## Wiggler

Thats brilliant Milos!!!! Hopefully he will sleep better every night!


----------



## 24/7

I'm naughty and take two RL capsules at each meal, I never realised we shouldnt?!

MY INTERNET IS BACK!! :D And Sam is so excited he now has hiccups!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

YAAAYYYY! Glad your Internet is back hun, they sorted that pretty quickly! :)


----------



## Angel3000

hey everyone, seen theres like a gazillion pages since i last posted so, what i miss? hehe


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yay for your internet 24!!!! bless Sam getting all excited too lolol And yes it clearly says take 1 RL capsule 3 to 6 times a day lol With my 1 EPO, 1 RL, 1 antihistamine and often 2 paracetamol Im rattling enough never been tempted to take 2 RL lol 

Milos great news little Milo slept so well for you! Fingers crossed its the start of something good! 

Wiggler glad you managed some rest too, even if you didnt get some sleep! Must be nice having your happy boy back lol Hope you havent caught another cold. Wont be long hun and your immune system will be back to strength!

Angel hmmm lets see, not too much talk about food I dont think, ermmmm I dont think you missed much. Hopeful has a growth scan today :) Brandi hit 38 weeks today :)


----------



## Wiggler

Dinner is nearly done :happydance: chicken and asparagus pie with brocolli and.. erm.. waffles :rofl: Odd I know, but I love waffles :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dinner is ready here... turkey chilli with chips because I forgot to put a jacket potato in the oven when I got in from school lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

We just finished lunch. The kids had panzerotti's and I had cherrios with sugar. I just don't have an appetite anymore. Tonight we're having tacos for supper.


----------



## Angel3000

oh cool, i hope hopeful's baby is growing well and wtg Brandi for hitting the 38 weeks nice, hows you today new?? hows fidget doing? and is Joshua getting as impatient as you yet? lol
My day beens kinda boring - ish, i got a friend coming round soon to drop off a few baby stuff


----------



## Inge

Im making sausage and mash for dinner :cloud9: really craving meat at the moment.
Am a bit nervous about how im going to be this week with the anti biotics for my water infection as im famous for becoming a zombie on them :haha: Il probably just sleep and lie down with no energy for the course :haha:
OH should be bringing me prawn crackers home tonight :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay what baby stuff?? 

Im ok thanks hun, very very crampy today and feel like my period is about to start, but had this before so not reading anything into it lol Joshua is surprising me how patient he is! He isnt moidering, often says he cant wait to meet his baby brother, and he checks the BnB ticker to see how many days left etc but he really is coping so well, I thought he'd make the final weeks difficult, He's known since 12 weeks and has really understood it takes time. My mum is the worse lol Although she stopped texting me every hour now pmsl


----------



## Angel3000

i believe she's dropping off some clothes, some more clothing erm. . . . bottles. . .baby monitor. and few other things that i can't remember lol.
My little one Brandon won't stop asking me about baby Harrison. . . he's only 4 bless him and he's so excited to meet his new baby brother.
I have to admit since last night i've felt like my periods gonna start, but i know it's just pressure of his head pushing down. :)


----------



## Inge

I know what you guys mean about older kids being interested. Jack is asking more questions now and on saturday he asked me directly when Leo is due and how old he'll be when he's born :cloud9: He usually goes to his dad to ask baby questions so I was pleased he asked me face to face. 
Iv also had the period type cramps and its horrible. Hope we get some relief soon


----------



## new_to_ttc

:sick: too much food.. :( OMG this pressure is sooooooooooo not helping!! Urghhh feels weird and minging all at the same time!

Its so cute when the big siblings get excited :) Sounds like you're going to get some nice things later! I hope fidget has enough clothes lol Probably has too many, but hey ho pmsl


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww Inge Im so glad jack is being more open about the baby coming :) Shows he really is getting excited bless him!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've had them too, combined with yesterday's on and off false labour...I'm just giving up on home induction techniques. Obviously sex isn't working. She just wants to drive me nuts.

Zoe could care less about a new baby. Her interest will peak when her sister is born. I don't think she understands. Isaiah loves to kiss and hug my belly and he talks through my belly button and says "ah uv ou baby!"


----------



## Wiggler

Dinner was interesting. Pie was gorgeous, waffles were gorgeous, brocolli was so overcooked that it didn't even require chewing :sick: :rofl: This is what I get for letting OH cook :haha:


----------



## XJessicaX

HEY! I am not on that list! I am sure I put my name down!

Due the 24th!


----------



## new_to_ttc

after my false labour start Im not reading into any of the signs and symptoms. I wont believe he is coming until Im in pain and he really is coming lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I won't believe she's coming until she's born, new.


----------



## new_to_ttc

You might want to start believing a little before then so she is born with a dr/mw present lol I was tempted to wait until crowning before ringing lol but Im assured when its real I'll know the difference... it felt fudging real last weekend let me tell you lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

all this talk about dinner, i'm getting ready for lunch! lol. mmm, lasagna :D


----------



## 24/7

I didn't want my chilli earlier, so have now had cheese and crackers!! :D And am now eating raspberries and apple!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had chilli :) but stuffed now lol


----------



## 24/7

I'm plesantly full tonight, usually I feel yuck!! Now onto the cakes I made earlier.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm actuall full for once! I forgot what it was like. I feel gross :haha:

Oh dear, Dylan thinks T-rex's go baa baa, there go my dreams of him getting a scholarship to Eton one day :cry:


----------



## meow951

Jessica- Sorry i thought i'd put you down aswell! Scatter brain!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol you'll soon feel over full if you start on cakes too lolol

Lol wiggler how do you know T rex didnt go baa baa??? lol Maybe a sheep is a long lost decendant of the t rex! lol


----------



## mummy3

Soooooo sunburnt:dohh:

Good luck hopeful!

Hey, they are beautiful:hugs: They look so big! They were the same gestation as Eilidh right, 32 + 3? Cant believe you managed to grow 2 bigger than my 1, guess that diet you had to follow worked!

Wiggler, hows your throat now? I'm weird, I like my broccoli overcooked:haha:

New, Thats lovely he has the patience, My eldest was going into school everyday and matter of factly telling everyone the baby was coming that day rofl

24/7 yay on the internet!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol bet the school was baffled when you kept turning up with no baby lol

No chance of sunburn here, its windy and raining *sulk* lol

I really ought to go put some paint on the bathroom walls Ive pratically emptied the room now lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: new!! 

mummy - It's not too bad now, still a bit sore, but not as bad as earlier, I'm glugging down water which is helping :) 
I don't mind brocolli overcooked if its covered in a gorgeous, creamy cheese sauce, but I like it to have a bit of life left in it still when I have it plain. I need to teach OH to read the instructions on the back of the frozen veg packs. 
ouchies sunburn! Cover yourself in lots of aftersun! Hows your gorgeous little lady doing? Is she still sleeping better?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Woooooooooooooooooooot??? you always laugh at me its no fair :(


----------



## meow951

Do any of you ladies know if your cervix gets shorter in labour?

(may be a stupid question lol)

I coud just about reach mine and it feels shorter than it did a few days ago.


----------



## new_to_ttc

yes it has to get shorter hun to dillate. It gets shorter and comes forward then starts to open. Sort of something like that lol


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry new, I just had this image of a white fluffy T-Rex running around going Baa :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

you wouldnt be :rofl: if it bit you on the bum!! lol Sheep can be scary you knows lol


----------



## Wiggler

Oh I know, especially when they sneeze on your new coat :cry:

OMG, even the baby is laughing at me I think, he/she just rolled around as I typed that!!!


----------



## mummy3

Here here, sheep are scary!:haha:

New, yeah the teacher was actually pretty surprised we did have a baby..

Wiggler, nope right back to no sleep again:nope: Completely exhausted lol. Glad your throat feels better, sore throats are the pits:hugs:

Broccoli even plain, I like completely overcooked then covered in salt :rofl:

meow, new's right,it has to shorten to dilate:flower:


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy - thats icky!! The salty goodness should be reserved for fresh tomatoes!!! Yum!!

GRR, wth is wrong with my Y button, it's dying on me :( must resist temptation to run out and buy a new netbook when my credit card comes, I'll be good and buy a plug in keyboard instead :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dont sound so shocked mummy lol.. I have a few sensible moments where im right ;) :rofl:

ok I watched DIY SOS now, now I need to do mine and paint the bathroom lol I only need to do half the room, its just the damp paint lol but its so thick and hard to apply it'll probably take twice as long as the regular top paint lol


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, what do you do with the salt and tomatos? I have salt and also ketchup on just about everything savory:haha:

New, you're on a roll today:winkwink:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Only because wiggler keeps pushing me down the damm hill!! taking advantage of my weeble bump lol


----------



## meow951

Weeble bump :haha:

My mum calls me a weeble too!


----------



## mummy3

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lolol meow thats because we weeble and we wobble, but we dont fall down :) well if we did we probably wouldnt get back up so best we dont try it lol


----------



## hopefulmama

New- i dont know my FH, i went to a growth scan where its better measurement, and he's actually just right, he's 5lb 2 oz.. what a relief. Everything is perfectly healthy and strong.. he's just measuring like 2 days ahead which is nothing.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh thats great hun, must be a relief to know you aren't carrying an overly huge baby. thats a lovely weight :)

I still havent done the painting, I got the rest done in bits but really painting isnt my thing and i just cant get motivated to do it, plus it is 9.30pm lol


----------



## meow951

Yay for not having a sumo baby :haha:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I found this an interesting read thought i'd pass it on https://prepforlabor.tripod.com/id14.html xxx


----------



## hopefulmama

Meow- yes i am so happy to not be having a sumo baby haha


----------



## luckyme225

Been busy running around all day then realized I hadn't felt baby move today. Ran upstairs and busted out my doppler and it took me forever to find the dang heartbeat. Such a relief though. I just took a shower and that helped to get him moving a little bit.

hopeful- glad you don't have to give birth to a toddler. I bet it's nice knowing your baby is doing perfect. :)

mummy- hope your LO is doing well. She looked so cute in the pictures you posted awhile back.


----------



## mummy3

Thanks lucky, yep she's doing great, bit stinky though lol. Glad you found the heartbeat hun, horribly scarey when they have a quiet day:hugs:

Hopeful, sounds like a perfect size! You must be very relieved

I just sat on the floor to help Anja with some colouring while Eilidh napped and somehow I fell asleep:dohh: Woke up with Anja scibbling all over my face!

New, I'll send Anja your way to help with painting :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy - cut the tomatoes in half, sprinkle with salt and eat. yummy :)
Aww bless Anja, thats so cute!!!

Just caught up on Holby and Hollyoaks. I am not amused with this weeks Holby :(


----------



## hopefulmama

He's also head down, rump up under right rib and feet under left.. head is low which is great. 

Mummy- haha hopefully it wasn't with permanent marker!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol mummy bless her!!! That'll teach you for napping pmsl

Ive done the damp paint now, ach I hate decorating lol Hope OH was serious when he said we only have to do the bottom half of the bathroom, otherwise i just wasted my efforts as we'll have to do top half tomorrow and still not get the top paint on :rofl:#

Glad you found the HB lucky! Must have been a horrible few minutes :hugs:


----------



## LittlePeople

7 May Babies already...you have got to be kidding me! :dohh: Congratulations to all the new mummies :flower: I really need to try to keep popping on and checking up on everyone :flower:


----------



## BizyBee

Most recent bump... 36w2d

Not sure how I can possibly keep growing. Lol.
 



Attached Files:







36w2d.jpg
File size: 150.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MilosMommy7

bizy - wow! coming along there :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY??!!

Isaiah is sick AGAIN!! He's got a 103 degree fever.

Why can't my kids catch a break?

On another note, TMI warning but my bowels have really been moving yesterday and today. I emptied over 3 days with Isaiah and went into labour on the fourth...fingers crossed.


----------



## MilosMommy7

brandi - sorry to hear about your LO. milo has allergies and has had a runny nose for the last two weeks now! i hope it doesnt get too bad this summer :(


so ladies, today i've been having such bad pressure. everytime i get up from sitting down it feels like the pressure sends sharp pains to my bladder and makes my vag feel uncomfortable. i'll go pee to relieve some of the pressure, but barely anything comes out because it's not like i actually have to pee. she just makes it feel that way!


----------



## lisaf

I keep having intense lower back pain/pressure whenever I stand up. Its just crazy because I don't stick out that far, lol!

In fact, someone stopped by our house yesterday who is a friend of a friend.. as we were chatting she said 'oh, you're the one who just had a baby, right?' :dohh: Yeah, apparently I don't look THAT pregnant still :haha:


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisa - lol. that reminds me of when i was prego with milo.i was on maternity leave and someone asked where i had been. and when someone said materniy leave she said "nicole was pregnant?!" :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Biz - great bump hun!!

Brandi - I hope your little guy feels better soon!

I'm full term today!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Flying visit before I leave for the hospital - Ahhhhhhh!! :D:D 

Sam has always been quite a quiet baby, but these last few days he has been going crazy, and it has been amazing!! :D:D Less so when he was dancing around from 5am this morning, but I love it!! 

I can't wait to see him on the scan, but also abit nervous, but hopefully they will say all is well.... I don't think he will be #8 though!! 

Happy 37 Weeks Wiggler!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck today hun!!!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hope all goes well for you today 24! Do you think you could update before 2pm? lol Im sure Sam is growing well :)

Bizy amazing bump, how neat! 

:happydance: yay for term today wiggler!!

Fingers crossed this is going to be it for you Brandi! Hope the little fella is feeling better quickly!

Milos I suffer allergies so I really feel for little Milo least I understand what its all about, Joshua suffers too and I remember him being little and so confused by it all :(

Lisa you might not appear to have a huge bump hun, but you have a baby as big as anyone elses in here, and that takes its toll on the body, and gives that lovely back ache! 

Just waiting for OH then we got the bathroom to finish today, hope I dont get covered in paint before my hospital visit pmsl I suppose I should go take out all the shampoo etc etc I was told to clear the surfaces, wanted to say morning first lol xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Have fun painting new! 

Dylan has eaten more than me today, he is having a serious pig out :rofl: I don't mind though, he needs filling out a bit cos he is skinny. I don't know where he is putting it all, I think his legs must be hollow!

Well its official, I have a full blown cold. I am snotty, headachey, sore throat is back with a vengeance and I'm all achey and feel gross. OH really wanted me to make stew today but I can't be bothered so we are having fish in butter sauce with baby carrots, sweetcorn and jacket tattie for dinner. We are finishing off last nights pie for lunch, yummy :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww hun hope your cold passes quickly! :hugs: Dylans eating is doing so well hun! 

Bathroom is empty and ready :) Im now sat with breakfast and JK lol Im all snotty today but mine is my allergies as my eyes are itchy too grrrr


----------



## meow951

24/7- Good luck today

(just wanted to post and see what it says for 38 weeks on my ticker :haha:)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwwwww :hugs: yay for 38 weeks hun!! Hows all the pressure and cramps hun?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm downing lots of water and had a nice cup of tea so feeling a bit more human now. Got some of the tidying done, I'm just going to do it slowly though the day cos if I get it all done now I'm going to end up sooooo tired. 

I could really do with a bowl of chicken soup. I'm going to get OH to get me some later if we have the money, stupid phone bill is coming out this week so we are skint!


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 38 weeks Meow!! :happydance:


----------



## meow951

new- Still got period cramps and then the odd tightening at the top of my bump. Last night i'd get tightenings every 8-10 minutes for about an hour and then they'd go for a bit and come back again.

Naughty baby! I don't like this not knowing :haha: At least i know he'll definately be here sometime in the next 4 weeks and the closer i get to my due date the more likely he is to arrive. Just got to be patient!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww yeah dont over do it today hun! Its enough you're pregnant ever mind poorly and pregnant! 

I just realised no wonder my allergies are so bad this morning, Ive been painting last night!!! I am so thick sometimes lol Should have taken an extra antihistamine before bed! lol 

Wow period cramp this morning .. is this just mother natures way of saying pregnancy is nearly over look what you got waiting for you! lolol


----------



## new_to_ttc

less than 4 weeks hun!! lol... Dont they induce at 10-12 days over max! lol The not knowing is frustrating lol I might get some 'when ish' answers this afternoon, if I dont get started off this weekend that is. No idea how this appointment is going to go this afternoon. I think my cervix should be favourable given last weekend and all the pressure and cramps this week, but it also depends which Dr I have to which action that want to take!


----------



## Wiggler

I thought they let you go 14 days over, but you can always go longer if ou want to avoid induction


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh not sure, I guess it depends on region etc 

I just realised I best go and change the bed linen again incase they do take me in and my parents need my bed lol I think I will be home by dinner time though nothing has gone smoothly so far lol


----------



## Wiggler

Gah I hate changing the bedding, thats OH's job. Seriously, why is it so hard to get the duvet cover on?!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol its not! 

Actually think I'll take the laptop upstairs and crack on with it, could do with a bit of organising too, just incase. 1 - its not tidy enough for my parents, 2- I might be bringing a baby home to that room lol Arghhhhh wish I knew what was happening today!


----------



## Wiggler

You'll find out soon :)

Damn me and my addiction to pesto. That jar lasted well though! :haha: Still one jar left and its calling me. Must stay strong though :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG woman lol its 10am!!! lolololol


----------



## Wiggler

:blush: it was sooooo good though! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well in 1 hour I managed to take 1 box upstairs lolololol oops! Will work harder from now on lol


----------



## 24/7

Well.... I'm home!! :p 

Sam is still growing slowly, but he has grown so they are happy for him to stay cooking!! :D Today his scan estimated him at 5lbs 4oz, which means he has put on 1lbs 3oz in a month, so they were happy enough!!

They have also listened to my birthing centre request, and have given me all the forms, on the condition I go tonight to have a chat with the MW's, so all is good!!

I'm probably not going to be allowed to go overdue, and will have an appointment with the consultant just after term to decide what happens now, but I'm very happy!!

Now to celebrate with eggs, chips and beans with LOADS of vinigar!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

great news hun!! :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Conrats on full-term, Wiggler!!

Yay for 38 weeks, meow!!

I am tired as hell. Isaiah's fever came back with a vengeance only an hour after I went to bed. He preferred to sleep on my side of the bed with Daddy instead of going back to sleep in his own bed. Trying to sleep in a twin-sized bed with a fat belly and a body pillow is not an easy task. I didn't get back to sleep until 4:00am, and here I am, awake already at 7:30am while the rest of my house sleeps.

I think this is the preparation leading to the birth...ask my bowels, lol.


----------



## Inge

brandi - hope the kids feel better soon :hugs:
Just had a sort out of the cupboard we have our clothes in. STILL havent gotten a new chest of drawers yet. I want it done before Leo is born so we have to get a move on. I might just go to the British Heart Foundation furniture store and get one. They have really good sturdy chests for £40 and theyl probably last longer then a flat pack one for 5 times the price. BUt OH doesnt usually like my style but he'll just have to stick it. I have a dream of a candy coloured kitchen with pastel shades in pink/blue/yellow and he likes that so hopefully....
Also my hospital bag is done! Iv got 2 outfits in there for baby but wont be staying overnight at the birthing centre unless we want to so should be ok.


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 glad Sam has grown :) 

Im having a bathroom hell!! Tried to repair the 2 loose tiles and the rest just crumbled I have damp behind them arghhh!! Put a damp proof paint on the walls as a base layer for the painting, as its a cold and well consendated room, and now the bathroom paint (both water proof) is repelling and wont cover ffs! I have less than an hour before Im at hospital and bathroom is in chaos, I cant bath because no tiles, and now paint issues going to try and shower luke warm so I dont cause any steam - assuming I can get in the bathroom right now we have plaster and tile stuff covering the place arghhhhhh 

Pretty sure I'll be home later too lol I just have a negitive feeling about this appointment, nothing else is going how it should lol


----------



## 24/7

Good luck new!! xx


----------



## Psycow

Congrats Wiggler!


----------



## Psycow

Good luck 24/7 !


----------



## 24/7

Grrr.... OH is going to be held up at work and now can't come tonight. :( xx


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler- congrats on full term

Meow- congrats 38 weeks

24/7- glad the scan showed Sam is still cooking

New- hope your visit goes well!!


I get painful BH every night at the same time that don't go away until morning. 5 1/2 more weeks of that sounds really lame. I told my husband last night he's bad at talking me through them and distracting me. He eventually told me to push during one of them and I said I can't push the baby out so then he tells me to suck it in. :rofl: I seriously don't know how he managed to comfort me during labor last time lol.


----------



## 24/7

Goodness me!! For everyone else this is probably very run of the mill now, but I have been having lots of tightenings all afternoon, and since yesterday Sam has been very very active, and seems to have repositioned himself ready to engage!! I may actually be making some progress towards this birth lark!! :p xx


----------



## Inge

24/7 - sure everythings going to work fine :hugs:
Grrr OHs work is so crap!Seems he is the only security gaurd they have at the moment! Someone has left their job so he might not get cover for this weekend and that means he might not get the due date week off either. So il probably have to give birth and look after a newborn and an 8yr old by myself :dohh: It wasnt worth him taking paternity leave as the pay was so low and we wouldnt be able to afford to get by so he booked 7-14th may off instead but now thats not looking likely :nope:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay, this baby is coming by the end of the weekend. I guarantee it.


----------



## 24/7

New?! Where are you?! You better not be winning the induction race!! :p xx


----------



## 24/7

And wiggler?! Where are you too?! xx


----------



## wild2011

not even attempting to catch up, ne more babies or signs?

yesterday i had 5-6 hours fo 20 min apart tightenings agony is not the word, i was howelling, then they stopped, had mw out for homevisit to check me, fully engaged, and huge glob of plug while she was here, im to be on guard from now on, tho i put money on going overdue, sooooooooooooooooo much pressure little monkey. xxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just had my home visit with my midwife. I'm 2cm and baby is at -3 station! That's progress from last week's 1cm and -5 station. Combined with the last three days of loose and frequent bowel movements and the on-again, off-again false labour from Tuesday I'd say I'm confident that Miss Anberlin will be making her debut very soon.

My midwife has requested I don't go into labour tonight as there's already two other women in early labour right now, probably delivering tonight or tomorrow morning. I'm hoping for tomorrow evening though, as my husband will be gone all night, so I can have my homebirth!


----------



## wild2011

brandi :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry 24, dont fear im not winning the race. I am proper annoyed by my hospital appointment. I was at the hospital for over 3 hours, in a small room most of it, while 2 doctors were in another room arguing at what they were going to do with me. yet again another doctor from last time, and he has decided he doesnt want to check my cervix, therefore they couldnt make the decision to induce me! This went round and round, the final straw was, the only check I had was....'have you felt baby move'... 'yes, he quiet but more than 10 a day so Im not worried'... 'ok well then everything will be ok we'll see you back here in a week'.... That was my check, no internal, no fetal checks nothing. And he expects me to go back next week for exactly the same, going to speak to my MW and get the appt cancelled. if they were checking baby its different but they did considerably less in 3hrs 20 minutes then my MW does in my 10 minute check ups! I cant believe how much of my time they wasted, Im so sick of getting different doctors and different advice. If they all said the ame it would be fine, or if he checked me and said I wasnt ready, fine, but to totally do the opposite of what my last dr wanted I just dont see why i was made to go all the way to the hospital. 

bathroom is still causing me a headache! Cramps are so frequent and sore today too. Today is not a good day, I think I desparately need sleep, not had much in days and 2 days super hyper and a crap day today is now taking its toll :(

Wild and brandi sounds like things are moving close for you guys :) Hope you ready and taking it easy! 24 sorry DH cant be home tonight :( Sounds like sam is heading in the right direction too! Inge hope your OH can get his time off hun! although Im sure you, a newborn and an 8 year old will be just fine ..... I have to say that because its exactly what I am definitely facing pmsl xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Sorry for rubbish appointment new. :hugs:

Yay for wild and brandi!!

Birthing centre is fab, I'm actually excited about going in to give birth!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

thanks hun! 

The beds on the labour unit were sooo uncomfy, and apparently they all new and top of the range fancy beds lol.. Im so not have a restricted birth no matter what rofl Im going to have to be off and moving cant stay on that thing lol


----------



## wild2011

new :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

They have birthing sofas in the BC, I liked!! :D The pools were huge too, like mini swimming pools!! I definately don't want to be on a hospital bed laying down!! xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Owwwww!!!! That friggin hurt!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I didnt even see a pool lol, although i was huffing and panting at the time rofpmsl Think i will just have me and my bouncey ball lol

Thanks wild! How you been hun? Was about to send MIA officers out for you xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG I just had an overwhelming urge for chocolate sponge cake and mint custard OMG 

Brandi, you ok hun?


----------



## wild2011

was fine till yesterday really panicked during the day, hes been told to keep cooking and stay put lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

He's a boy, he wont listen lol.. take it easy and stand on your head that might help lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Miss Anberlin decided to become extremely active just now and with how she was moving, it felt like she was literally scratching and clawing at my cervix, like she was trying to dig her way out. It almost felt like she was going to break my water...and now painful, crampy contractions feel like they're starting.

This kid just loves to tease.


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: thats a position im afraid i can only dream of, i saw 7 babies and thought ud had fidget :haha:


----------



## wild2011

come on baby anberlin


----------



## Wiggler

new -sorry your appointment was such a letdown :hugs:

Yay! Sounds like there will be more May babies soon! :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I thought id had fidget, then woke up in pain and realised I was dreaming lololol


----------



## 24/7

I want to be in labour!! :p 

Good day wiggler? xx


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, yay for term:happydance:

Meow, 38 weeks:happydance:

24/7, awesome news, 5lb 4oz, is little but not too little, sounds like he'll be perfect size for birth:thumbup: 

New:hugs: I'm sorry you had a crap appointment, I guess fidgets just gonna come on his terms, probably teasing you a fair bit first! Mint custard??

Brandi:hugs: Hope she comes soon for you, sounds painful! Big hugs to your kids too it sucks being poorly:hugs:

Wild, sit still with legs up! Think he'll be another 36 weeker? 

Lots of sitting around here today bfing, little lady needed a suppository last night but still no bm. She hasn't had a dirty nappy since last friday and that was after the suppository. There's a funfair here this weekend too:happydance: Anja's going to see spongebob lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

no BM even for daddy?? awwwwww

Im ok with fidget coming on his terms, I was just annoyed at the doctors changing their mind and wasting my time etc

mint custard is amazing! lol

Holy willoboobie just had her baby girl, so not fair i was due first lol


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - its been stressful, Dylan has gone back into "i'm going to scream almost constantly and try to make your ears bleed" mode :( but he did give the bump some kisses which was lovely :cloud9:
Victim support came out and she is writing a letter to the council, getting us personal alarms and getting the police to contact us cos they STILL havent got back in touch to tell us the closed the case. 

Whats everyone up to this evening?


----------



## 24/7

No fair!! I was due before her too!!!!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i think she been a little selfish if you ask me lol

Glad VS went well wiggler, sorry Dylan is being a loud one today!

No plans tonight think I seriously need some chill and wind down time, been a proper day lol


----------



## wild2011

chilling watching the bf program that was on bbc tuesday, 

mummy, no im gunna go overdue and pop out a 15lber :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Exactly new!! How very dare she!! HMPH!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: everytime a newborn cries on program im watching he is booting hell out of me, he did it the other day wen my friends bubba was crying :lol: its like shut that baby uppppppppp :lol:


----------



## 24/7

He doesn't want the competition!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow extreme munchies in this house tonight!!! My entire pregnancy appetite has just arrived lol


----------



## 24/7

Get eating new!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i had prawn crackers when I was typing my moan earlier, just had an ice cream and just finished off the grapes lol... i got fruit tellers but then Im out of decent snack food lol


----------



## 24/7

Have the sweeties!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

better late than never, ull be fluffing him out :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol yay!!! Then I can pop back on in a couple of hours and moan about heart burn and feeling sick :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

oooo off for grapes from fridge! :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I have heartburn following my curry when I got home. :p xx


----------



## meow951

So not fair that holly has had her baby! I want mine :(

Having some very strong tightenings and period pains. Plus TMI but feel like there is a poo waiting to come out but there isnt any there :haha: Had some light green/yellow gloopy discharge earlier as well.

I would love to go into labour tonight as my midwife is on duty tomorrow morning!


----------



## wild2011

i havnt had heartburn for weeks ive a feeling he wont have any hair like my second lo lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I eated all my grapes :(

Dont like curry.. but it'll get Sam moving lol


----------



## mummy3

15lber, ouch!

New, increased appetite is a sign...

My hubbys boss is taking him and the other engineers out to a gun range place for lunch, lol bullets and burritos:haha: He's never fired a gun b4 and is bricking it!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Maybe we should start a protest over Holly's earlier eviction lol 

Oh bugger I got hiccups now :rofl:


----------



## meow951

mummy- My DH always wants to go clay pigeon shooting just so he can fire my dads shot gun! Trouble is he's tiny and it will probably send him flying :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:haha:

sienna lost her last dummy today, what a shame :D,


----------



## 24/7

I just had an apple!! :D

Today I have had cereal and OJ, then eggs, chips and beans, then crisps and three apples and a punnet of raspberries, cheese and crackers and now curry and another apply. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I thought loss of appetite is the sign??? lol I give up with signs, Ive been in pain for 8 days, cramps for 8 days, tightenings for 8 days, poo feeling for 8 days... and fidget, oh he is taking on squatters rights in my uterus lol.. he'll come when he realises the best stuff is on the outside lol


----------



## Inge

I have decided Leo does not like me :haha: felt like he was trying to bash his way out earlier and has been popping at my ribs all night...
Lost some more of what looks like mucus plug. Since saturday have been slowly losing more. OH is likely to get his days off but have no idea how all because one person leaves their job the whole company goes down :dohh:
Have just had some Smarties ice cream an waiting for OH to finish putting ss to bed. Tomorow im off into town to look at bedroom furniture then making a leek,potato and ham bake for OH and I's dinner. 
Might make him a fried breakfast saturday morning for his first weekend off since iv been pregnant:haha:


----------



## luckyme225

New- sorry your appointment was so horrible. I would have made a big fuss after waiting for more than 30 minutes.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Sorry u had a pointless appointment New!
Mine went ok now 3/5ths engaged gotta go back next week, she's still measuring just 2 cms behind but i'm still conviced she'll be a good weight!
I'm still not ready for her yet, but how dare cheeky Holly wilobooby push in front of us x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Who?


----------



## 24/7

Z list tv presenter!! ;) xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

huh? lol

Vent Warning...My Family Sucks

My husband is being an idiot tonight. He refuses to get me some more raspberry leaf tea because he's convinced I only want it so I can induce labour and "ruin his night out tomorrow". He's going out with friends and he says he wants to get hammered and not come home for the night. Fine, I have no issues with him having a night out with his friends and being responsible and letting himself sober up before coming home, but he's under the impression that I only want the tea so I can ruin his night and make him come home. I already told him that I want him to have the night out and wouldn't call him if I went into labour. Besides, I want my homebirth and the only way to have it is if he's not home.

So, I called my mom to whine to her and she told me that she made plans for dinner and Yuk Yuk's on Saturday night with friends back in December. WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU MAKE SUCH PLANS WHEN YOU KNOW YOUR GRANDCHILD IS DUE DURING THAT TIME?! My son came at 38w2d, that's TOMORROW for me.

So, she goes on to tell me that I can't have the baby until Sunday and I'm being stupid to not go off the tea for a few days so she and my husband can have their nights out. I tried telling them the tea doesn't INDUCE labour, but they're both stubborn and close-minded. My mom says not to take the tea until Sunday because she plans to have her night with her friends and won't come to Anberlin's birth if she's born on Saturday.

Like I can control when I have my baby!

Glad to know what their priorities are.


----------



## lisaf

Tested positive for group B strep :( Though it didn't seem as bad as I'd thought. My doc just said they ideally want to give me my first dose before my water breaks (obviously it could break without warning etc, lol!)
I don't think I'll have to rush to the hospital super fast after labor starts though, so thats good :happydance: Just once my water breaks I have no choice but to go right in.
my mom's water didn't break until she was pushing so hopefully thats how it will go for me and I don't have to go early at all.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hi im due on the 18th now instead of the 9th x


----------



## meow951

OMG worst nights sleep ever!

Serious period pains and cramping. Either come out baby or stop giving me the run around and be quiet! Can't lie there anymore so i'm now up at the ridiculous hour of 6am.


----------



## Wiggler

Yet another night of only about 5 hours sleep. I know its good practice for when the baby is here, but is it too much to ask to have just ONE lay in? :(
My pelvis is very unhappy today. It really flared up lst night to the point where it was too agonising to even roll over in bed, I had to have OH roll me over :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meow Im feeling it with you hun!!! Why does it seem so much worse at night??? No sleep here either, and this morning I feel really gripey in my tummy! I think I may have a bug on top of everything else, I feel very sicky, Im trying a slice of toast but its not really making me feel any better and I feel like I have (tmi sorry) loose bowels, but when i go its normalish, just feels minging in my tummy! Arghhhh dont need to be ill on top of pregnant right now seriously I am contending with enough with the house too! 

Brandi sorry your family were being like that :hugs:

Wiggler I'll take 5 hours sleep right now lol Hope you get some rest later hun :hugs:

I got MW appt this morning so not feeling up to it, my friend happens to have MW appt today too so said she'd see me in clinic then we could go for a drink or lunch or something, was so ideal at the time but so not in the mood today. I dont know if its sleep deprivation, being ill, hormones or just been damm right fed up of all thats going on, but I just want to curl up and cry!


----------



## 24/7

Hope everyone feels better soon. :hugs:

Term today for me, yippeee!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay!! Final stage now hun :happydance:

Lisa I hope your waters control themselves, Ive heard of strep B but not entirely sure what it is, so hope you get what you need on time :hugs:

I'm just hoping in a warm bath before school, see if that helps settle my urgh feeling,the toast didnt!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Why is it, no matter how long you spend on your hair, there is always one piece that will not go right! lol Oh well I shall doodle do its only going to get blown into a mess again in 10 minutes anyway lol


----------



## 24/7

You have my sympathies new!! :D xx


----------



## XJessicaX

Are all the little :angel: babies that have passed away??!! There are loads of them? :(


----------



## meow951

XJessica- Yeah the :angel: are miscarriages :( I didnt want to take them off the list as then to me it was like they never existed. And after miscarrying at 12 weeks i know how it feels so thought i would leave them up.

new- I'm feeling sick too, just managed to eat some toast. My Dh said before leaving for work "try and get him out today" :haha: Yes because i have a choice!

Don't start on hair mine has been a lot more unmanagable recently. My mum had to cut hers off after she had me because it went crazy and she couldnt do anything with it.


----------



## 24/7

I had to have a mega haircut as pregnancy sent my hair CRAZY!! :p

My OH is desperate for baby to arrive, so he can have a month off work!! ;) xx


----------



## meow951

Yeah i had my haircut 2 weeks ago but it didnt do much for it lol Ah well i'll look horrendous once the sleepless nights hit so crazy hair will add to the dragged through a hedge ensemble :haha:

A month off! That will be so nice. DH has got 2 weeks off but its sat paternity pay so crap money. Hes booked some more holiday off for june though. I didnt want him to use too much up as he needs to take time off before xmas as he ends up burnt out else.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes jessica :( 

Thanks 24 lol 

Oh I best get moving to my appt lol


----------



## 24/7

Luckily OH could save last years holiday for this year, although he might go abit stir crazy and end up back at work earlier. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had to cut all my hair off too lol... not made it any more manageable pmsl


----------



## 24/7

Good luck new!! xx


----------



## meow951

Good luck new x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I won't mention it to anyone else but don't mind sharing with you ladies was having pains this morning was strange they were defo not bh's but i didn't really think they were contractions but they were painful & all really low down (where as my contractions before came in waves all over my bump?
Maybe it was just her moving down further but god it stopped me in my tracks, i had a bounce on my ball & just when i started timing them another one didn't come ha ha, so i've had a bath & nothing since?
I'm not disapointed tbh i reckon i'll go over due but i did get a little bit excited suppose every little pain helps though & may be doing something? xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Lisa i tested pos for group strep b at 7 weeks was tested at 37 wks & it was negative so i'm just going for a normal birth now, they don't test routinely for it here it's only if it's picked up by accident? xx


----------



## BizyBee

I just had my strep test and I'm waiting for results. My dr said if I have it, they'll give me an intravenous antibiotic just before birth so it doesn't pass to bubs. 

Sorry everyone is starting to feel bad. I am def feeling different too and I hate nighttime. Even though I am sleeping ok, I feel awful when I get up to go to the bathroom and it takes me an hour or so to recover in the morning. Not long now though!


----------



## 24/7

I just can't put my finger on whats wrong?! My tummy doesn't feel right, and hurts on and off and I just feel tired and blah!! 

Popped to the shops for some dinner and now got some chicken and potato cooking for lunch, then I think its time for a nap!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya ladies, quiet day in here :)

My MW still wasnt back so saw someone else, but she was a lovely lady. She has advised me to cancel next weeks hospital appointment, and go see the MW in clinic instead. She did say I could keep it if I wanted, or wait till my MW was back and discuss it with her (but she may be away a while arghh) but I think that was reassurance enough I will cancel the appt. Baby is head down, and bobbing in and out of engaged. She said he probably wont stay fully engaged until active labour, so Im as near as Im going to get lol The pain under my bump is his head and she said there is nothing she can do to help with that, and the millions of tightenings are the uterus (I knew that lol) but she said it might be a little irritable, but it all helps for the labour, and if I can tolerate the pain it'll make the labour pain more bareable earlier on and should make things go a bit quicker. She recommends the ball regular throughout the day to help a little, and get him on his way. Everything else was ok, had to have blood done eeek!! lol and ++protein in my sample so I guess that will mean antibiotics next week lol I made a joke that fidget was so snug I'd be still coming to clinic by Christmas, she laughed and said, no I think he'll be needing his Easter egg next week.. so thats exciting... but then my MW said I wouldnt need todays appt pmsl so we'll see, I think Im in it for the long haul lol 

Right better get my jobs done lol Need tiles etc and need to go to school, and someone has told me to paint pva glue on my bathroom wall to create some breathable layer between the 2 waterproof paints so Im game to try anthing lol so off to glue my bathroom wall rofpmsl


----------



## meow951

new- Glad your appointment went well. Is bub engaged but coming up a bit or is he going from engaged to free?

Wud- Maybe it's the beginnings of something? They say everyone/each pregnancy can have different labour pains etc

I'm very irritable and fed up. Trying to cheer myself up with some homemade chocolate cake but even thats not cutting it!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I've heard about the pva thing too new think we should try that,
i had the lovliest cuddles with my 3 wk old niece yesterday, i got her off to sleep when she was cranky, she liked my bump & my baby was kicking her, ahh 2 little cousins bonding :)

I'm determined to try & not get irritable cos i know i'll be hell to live with & be all depressed by the time 40 wks come,
bet i'll be a grizzly bear next wk haha!
i didn't text my hubby or anything as i didn't want to jinx it ha ha,

I think it's helping that my kids are on half term so there's no school run & a change of routine also me & my hubby have a rare child free night tonight & have loads of baby preperations to do this wk end & i'm excited for that :)

I haven't missed any pics of the twins have i?


----------



## new_to_ttc

She said he will bob about from 0/5 to 3/5, she said i was 1-2/5ths today but said the pain Im describing sounds like he is bobbing around the pelvic. I asked if he could still become free or was that it now his head was stuck, she said no he'll bob around there now, he wont come free, he shouldnt come out of 3/5ths really.

Do you guys have strep B tests routinely over there??

:hugs: for all the May mummies, sounds like we all getting some very uncertain signs and symptoms. I definitely think not knowing is the worse.. if I knew these pains were leading to labour in 3 days they'd be a lot more manageable than me knowing I could have pains for the next 3 weeks :hugs:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I think they do in the us new,
my mw was surprised at how low my baby was for a third she was 4/5ths 2 wks ago & 3/5ths possibly more now with no signs that she's bobbing out less further for them to come down in labour wahoo x

As much as i hate internals i kinda wish they checked u here from 37 wks least u'd know where u r? x


----------



## wild2011

dont get too excited, sprout is fully engaged and has been for some time, i didnt even engage with sienna, so the fact that bubs 4 is soo early is unusual but not appearing :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

As much as I want to be next, I think you really deserve it to be you new!! xx


----------



## 24/7

I know what you mean wud!! I've had none, infact nobody has seen my bits ever except OH!! :p xx


----------



## heyyady

I hope all of you ladies get some relief soon, and that your LOs stay in until they're fully cooked and not a day longer!

I've been having some issues that they are trying to sort through to see what exactly is wrong- I have anxiety issues anyway and anesthetic amplifies these things, I am SEVERELY sleep deprived, stressed and in a strange environment- and I just not only gave birth, but to twins, so the hormones are all out of sorts. I also have some pain issues- I had a HORRID reaction to the tape they used over my incision and surrounding area resulting in HIVES on my groin, belly, thighs, etc- plus they didn't shave me enough so getting the tape off was unpleasant! - *TMI ALLERT* I also have had constipation/blockage from hell which got extreamly painful and nothing they tried seemed to work- stool softeners, laxitives, supositories, enemas, NOTHING- in fact, it made the issues worse- I am still in the hospital due to this- We finally found some relief from that by me taking the clean out cocktail they give colon patients before a procedure! And might I ad, it was a small victory! Anyway- all of this combined has created a stressed out, hormoned out, whacked out Heidi! I have actually been in hysterics off and on for 2 days and have been taking the heads off nurses right and left- I think my poor hubby is genuinely afraid! Anyway- they've had me talking to consultants, other Drs, social workers and today will be a psych eval- They are all afraid it has nothing to do with all the a fore mentioned stressers and is another case of extreme post pardum depression like I had with my boy- I don't think that's it- I think I'm just off my rocker :wacko: lol

New- be careful playing with glue!!! you'll end up delivering a stoned baby! :rofl:

Wud- I've been bad about posting- too much going on- But here's a couple- I can't remember what's gone up before though... Will load some new ones very soon- maybe I'll sick one of the teenagers on it :)










How is everyone else doing? Mummy? Hopeful?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I feel off today too, 24. I woke up with Isaiah at 4am and have felt nauseous since then. I'm also having the cramps, again, and flutters of indigestion and I have an incredible urge to clean right now. And, TMI warning, I feel wet. My husbandwanted sex this morning but I had to remind him that sex "might ruin his night"...although I wouldn't have minded it!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Back again :)

Heyy nice to see you on hun, and I hope things start to settle down quickly for you :hugs: Being away from home does not help at all.

Wud I agree, if they just did a quick internal at 37/38 weeks and let you know what is what it would be a lot off the mind. They say they dont like to interfere, but I had how many in a week last week and well it clearly made no difference pmsl 

My friend wasnt impressed today, she is 9 days behind me and we were out having a drink and our old boss (she still works there i left to do home care) came over to say hi. She said Angela looked fit for bursting and huge blah blah, then said I see you caught the bug too, to me, I was like nooo she caught it from me Im due in 2 weeks she was like omg you are so neat and tiny next to her :rofl: My friend wasnt impressed but I have been saying for weeks I am so much smaller than she is lol 

Ive been and got all my tile stuff, wasnt as expensive as I thought it would be, phew!! Also was advised to sand the walls and paint with bathroom paint before I tried the pva glue, so thats the plan for now. These damm walls will paint if it kills me pmsl Im under strict instructions not to attempt the tiling though OHs words were, 'when you do it wrong, its wrong forever' lol sooo much confidence lol


----------



## meow951

hey- You sound like you are having a rough time! :hug: Hopefully bowel issues and things will improve so you can concentrate on your little girlies. I have anxiety issues so understand how you must be feeling on top of preg hormones and premature babies!

Just had a nap as i didnt get much sleep last night and some bloody twit rings the phone. So i run downstairs and its one of those free message. Idiots!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh no meow how annoying! Id have let it ring lol i was just drifting off on the sofa so Im on my ball now got to pick Joshua up soon no time for a nap lol


----------



## meow951

Well i would of let it ring but i thought it was DH trying to ring me from work to see if i was ok so thought i better answer it! Managed to skin my leg on the end of the bed whilst running to the phone though GRRR!


----------



## 24/7

Thank goodness I have batteries in my home phone!! :D:D Sorry your nap was ruined though new, little monster was wide awake the whole time I was trying to nap, so I gave up and rang my Mum, and then he decided to have a sleep!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Big hugs to everyone who is having a rubbish day :hugs:

I'm still feeling gross so decided that a nice bowl of chicken soup and some buttered bread would be perfect, I got the bread out and it was mouldy :hissy: good thing I hadn't already cooked the soup, I only want it with bread. I finished off the last of the pasta and pesto instead :rofl:

Dylan is being lovely today, being really well behaved and giving me lots of kisses. he didn't even tantrum when I told him he can't have more juice, he just calmly took his water and went off to play trains :cloud9:

I am so glad its the weekend tomorrow, I feel so run down and worn out and just need to rest. Got loads of tidying and sorting baby stuff to do, but I'll be more refreshed to do it cos OH will let me have a nice long lay in :)


----------



## 24/7

Glad you are feeling abit better wiggler - I want soup now, argh!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad you're feeling better wiggler!!

Sorry your nap didnt happen either 24!

Im getting sleepy now... yyaaawwnnnnnnn lol Joshua has karate in 50 minutes so still no time for a nap pmsl maybe an early night is on the cards and I will actually sleep??!! Im currently on my ball bouncing these tightenings away.


----------



## luckyme225

It's so funny, every time I log in it's like Christmas morning. I can't wait to see if there is any new blossom babies. I just got my coffee and suppose I should go study before my midwife appointment. Pizza tonight for dinner, woop. 

I have to admit, I'm a little nervous. I wish we had maternity leave like you ladies over there. Since we only get 12 weeks I had to go to on call and next month will be the first month without any income from myself. I make good money so we will be taking a hit. We will still be able to pay the bills and what not or else we wouldn't have tried for a baby but we will be giving up any kind of luxuries for at least a year until I can start working more. I couldn't be happier about being blessed with having another baby but I will sure miss buying clothes, eating out and going on weekend vacations with hubby.


----------



## lisaf

lucky - ugh I know what you mean! I'm even worried about making it until my disability checks come in (and I know I'm quite lucky to get those!)

Hi to everyone else... read it all but can't remember much! :(


----------



## MilosMommy7

37 weeks ladies! :D

but i feel like total crap! my sinuses are draining, i have a sinus headache, earaches in both ears, and a superrr sore throat :(


----------



## lisaf

anyone have any good tips on the pain while sleeping?! :( This morning I woke up an hour early, popped a tylenol and went back to bed so I could wake up without pain... 
it didn't work at all!! :cry:


----------



## heyyady

feeling lots better physically and had some sleep- being discharged today- not sure if I'm going home or to my mom's. (grrrr) It's killing me to leave here empty armed.


----------



## mummy3

Hey:hugs: It'll only be a few more weeks.

Lisa, sorry about the strep, hopefully your birth will still go the way you want it:hugs:

Lucky, I know what you mean about waiting for more babies, very exciting!

Milo:hugs: feel better soon hun

Sounds like a few babies are trying, my money is on new, then Brandi, meow, wiggler, milo, wud. In the next 2 weeks lol.

So Eilidh didn't pass her well baby check today. She has only gained 4oz in the last 2 weeks (4lb 10oz atm) so her pead wont give her the vaccination yet and she's to have even more of the 24cal formula added to breast milk.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww mummy Im sorry she didnt pass her checks, she'll soon catch up though :hugs:

Sorry Lisa no pain relief advice, Im not managing much sleep, I didnt know why my pains were worse at night, my sister tells me its because the body relaxes so you feel the tension and tightenings more. I'll take her word for it, I thought relaxing would ease the pain lol 

Lucky I come on and get all excited if any more babies have been born over night, lol so many of us are reaching the final stages now then when there is none its like, oh phew because I think i would be secretly very envious pmsl 

Heyy Im glad you're able to come home, and your girls will join you very soon hun :hugs:

yay on the 37 weeks mark Milos :)

Well for the first time I couldnt sit through karate, and its only just over an hour long, The tightenings were so uncomfortable I quietly slipped out and took myself for a walk... only I paniced some of the other mums and they sent out a search party, with the instructor ordering hot water and towels :rofl: 

How you doing Brandi? Any more discomfort? Hows isiaih? Better I hope! 

Meow have you managed another nap hun? Hows your cramps?


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: Hot water and towels! Sounds like a carry on film new..

Having the worlds biggest lasagne for lunch here, super yummy


----------



## new_to_ttc

I know :rofl: I came back and the men were flapping and well the women had come looking for me lol I was probably only got 10 minutes pmsl 

Mmmm lasange sounds lush!! I have some chilli left going to heat that with a jacket potato for dinner me thinks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:happydance: on 37 weeks Milos!!

Oh yes, tons of discomfort but nothing coming of it. This child is never coming out if she has any say at all. Isaiah is better, thank you for asking. He had no other symptoms but the fever and it's gone now, so I have no clue what it was.

I wouldn't mind if labour started tonight, but according to my mom, it'll be Tuesday that she's born. Tuesday is a family birthday (my brother's girlfriend) and since Zoe was born on a Sunday, Isaiah on a Monday, my mom is convinced Anberlin will be a Tuesday.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was a Sunday, Joshua a Saturday so on that theroy fidget is due an appearance tonight, because I dont fancy waiting a week lol


----------



## wild2011

sprout has been so quiet today, just had a few bum shuffles, but sod all else. naughty monkey, bet he comes alive when i go to bed :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

All 4 of mine have arrived on a thursday:wacko:

New, that sounds hilarious, bet they were disapointed he wasn't en route lol.

I had the family size lasagne to myself:blush: Crazy hunger lol. Chilli:cloud9:

Brandi, glad he's better:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My husband and I were both Friday, and going by the days of the week theory, that means Anberlin is due for an appearance tomorrow or, if we go on kids alone, Tuesday. My mother is convinced of Tuesday though, since both the other two were born on other people's birthdays.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I had crazy hunger yesterday rofl, made up for it today though this is my first proper meal today lol Made toast this AM but didnt eat much of it lol

Hope sprout does his big wake up before you ready to settle in bed lol Fidget is so quite these days, Joshua misses his kicks :(


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- Wish I could help. I have to get up every hour to stretch my legs because they hurt so much when I sleep on my side.

Hey- :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wild- my little guy has been very quiet during the day which makes me all paranoid and then night time he will wake up and squirm like crazy.

Mummy- mmm lasagna... I want some!! With french bread!!


----------



## mummy3

French bread:cloud9: Will have to grab some of that when we do our shop tomorrow. I just had a ready meal one, fork in hand scooped it out the box lol. Everynight for the last month I've been having cake with ice cream and squirty cream:wacko:

I guess all the night discomfort is to prepare for sleepless nights...:hugs: though, I remember the pain. Actually considering how tiny Eilidh was I can only assume those further ons pain is much worse?!


----------



## wild2011

finally eaten my jacket spud, ive not had much of an appetite today, have just had to go out the front f'ing n j'fing at older boys playing football and bashing my windows, got told to f off good thing dh not here hed have rung their necks, ive since gone back out and lost the plot lol. gave them wat for theyve now quietend down and slowly going in their drabs, kids have all woken up so im not happy.


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: Wild they sound awful, good on you for giving em grief!


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - I'm sorry Eilidh didn't pass her check-up :hugs: She'll catch up soon! I don't think I'll have pesto baby soon, he/she seems pretty comfy in there right now. lol

The sore spot is back again, pesto has had his/her foot rammed there all day and it kills! no amount of poking, tickling, belly shaking has persuaded him/her to move the foot apart from to kick me right where it hurts :cry:


----------



## meow951

new- I went for a walk along our local beach in the hope of either stopping or starting something and the cramps seem to have died down. Hopefully i'll get a good nights sleep or i'll wake up in labour lol

My mum keeps getting excited and isn't impressed that things seem to have died down :haha:


----------



## wild2011

to eat or not to eat an almond magnum??????????? im druling thinking about it, but can i be arsed to go to the freezer :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol my mum is the same meow, as soon as things calm she gets all frustrated lol Maybe i need a beach walk tomorrow, my cramps are not settling :(

wild get the magnum lol


----------



## wild2011

ive eaten it and omfg it was amazing, cant wait to eat another tomorrow :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol nice one!! Is that your daily treat? lol


----------



## wild2011

no but it was chaeper to buy a pack of 3 than one at the shop :rofl: i'd be the size of the house if i had one everyday :lol: need to eat them soon or the kids will pinch it lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl thats what i say about cornetto's. we love them but they like £1.60 each, or a full box for same price lol


----------



## wild2011

ridiculous isnt it, i can so tell were on the last hurdle its so quiet in here :lol: ill be the same in a few weeks lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

everyone passed out, it'll get busy again when we all demand feeding lol

I proper feel like my period is starting, my lower tummy, lady bits and thighs all really crampy urghhhh hope it settles and I manage some sleep later!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I feel the same way, new. Throw in a constant backache and, no one to watch the kids if I went into labour and I've got myself a chaotic night!


----------



## new_to_ttc

You need a bouncey ball for the back ache, and i not got a kids solution lol we in the same boat rofl xxx


----------



## luckyme225

Midwife appointment went well, still measuring a few weeks behind but whatever. I'll go in for a growth ultrasound just before my 36 week appointment. Connor measured small so I assumed I would this time too. Went over the hospital consent together and it's all signed and ready. She seemed genuinely interested in what I wanted for birth. I'm so glad I picked a midwife this time around. Last time I was told don't even bother with a birth plan and this time not only did she encourage it she even asked if we wanted my husband to catch the baby (BIG NO haha).


----------



## Soph22

37 weeks today! full term! can't believe I finally made it!:happydance:

Debating when to start maternity leave. Think I've decided on next Thursday. Hope baby stays in for at least a few days after that so I have some time off to actually get stuff done! By the time I get home from work I'm sooo tired even though mentally I want to do stuff, body is like, "Nope. Not getting off of the couch." 

I don't have any of the cramping that some of you ladies are having, sounds like we could have some more "May" babies soon!


----------



## wild2011

im so releaved im ff this time new, the thought of up every hour and school runs with 4 of them makes me feel depresssed, roll on the 4-5 hourly feeds :rofl:

everyone still pregnant? plans for today? xx


----------



## 24/7

Still pregnant here!! :p

Rubbish night sleep as my poor stomach muscles hurt so much and everytime I tried to move in my sleep it woke me up!! had to get up about five times for the toilet!! My bump feels very different today and yesterday and Sam's movements have also changed, come on Sam!! xxx


----------



## meow951

Yeah, still pregnant also :)

I'm going to clean my house! I just can't cope with all this excitement in my life........... :haha:


----------



## Inge

OH was majorly pissed last night. He didnt get this weekend off and spent the night thinking what to do. This morning he phoned and said he had to have today at least off becasue of childcare which is sorta true. This is all cos 1 officer quit his job and apparently the whole south west security section has gone down :dohh:
But 2 pluses... got the new chest of drawers delivered this morning so am sorting that all out. And Iv had a cooked breakfast (made by me) mmm bacon sandwich,sausages and beans :cloud9: 
Also Im full term today :happydance: 
Hope everyone is doing good today :thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

:happydance: for all the fulltermers, arghhhhhhhhh :cry: i feel yonks behind :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

You might beat us anyway!! :D

To add to my stomach pains and funny stomach, I now have stabbing pains in my cervix. xx


----------



## Inge

Iv had the period cramps on and off for a wekk maybe. Im getting a little cervix pain too 24/7 but I think its the baby with me. It feels like its throbbing in there so I was thinking hes knocking something. OH told me Leo did a massive kick out in the night, I didnt feel it though :haha::haha:
Chest of drawers is all full. Have put up the clothes rail in the wardrobe and everythings hanging up. Just have to tidy up around OH whos playing ps3 :haha:


----------



## wild2011

come on babies, 24 , i reckon it will be new brandi then u


----------



## 24/7

I'm hoping for the end of next week, but I feel I'm being too hopeful. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

u just never know :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Keeping busy with the PP sale, boys jeans for £3.99, I like!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

:happydance: online?x


----------



## 24/7

Yep!! :D xx

https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/flat...egorypath/baby/baby-boy/esale/tops-and-pants/


----------



## wild2011

ty :D


----------



## Inge

just been to town and got a watermelon ice drink. was so yummy in this hot weather.
I cant believe Iv only got 3 wks to go :wacko:


----------



## 24/7

I love a bargain!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/flatshot/542050/col/WAVE/listing/96470/categorypath/esale/clearance/baby-boy/bodysuits-and-all-in-ones/

ordered the jeans, these and some socks lol


----------



## 24/7

I like!! :D I really do love PP, and they will sell on so well too!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies!! no Brandi baby???

Oh if im predicted before you 24, and you planning on next week :happydance: means Im nearly cooked ha ha 

I need sleep, Im turning dillarious lol You know that period feeling you get when you due any second or a day late and it hurts your legs and you feel sluggish... thats me today :( Topped with no sleep and a babys head banging against my lady bits sending really weird shooting aches through me lol

i got to do something in this house today though. No energy but cant sit around, so sand and paint bathroom wall, then make a start on bedroom urghhhh no motivation, anyone got a foot they can get high enough to kick me up the arse?? lol On the plus side 38 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

yay happy 38 weeks, now get fidget out wud u woman lol 

can lift foot high enough, just cant reach them :haha:

wiggler is quiet? pesto baby on the way perhaps? 

i get them period type pains and aches in legs and lower bump all the time lately, they r poop :hugs: hun x


----------



## meow951

new- Yay for 38 weeks!

My sister predicted tonight for me to either go into labour or have baby but i don't think that's going to happen lol

Just cleaned my house from top to bottom and its looking lovely. Having a cheese sandwhich now.


----------



## 24/7

Come on babies!! :D:D 

I am going to have a little tidy up in abit, its just so much effort, zzz!! You are superwoman new!! xx


----------



## 24/7

And Happy 38 Weeks New!! xx


----------



## wild2011

ive no housework to do other than wiating for the washign to come off line to iron, got some painting left to do, area by back door needs the ceiling doing and one more coat, but i cant be bothered so it can wait, atleast its half done lol, we did hall stairs and landing the other day, and girls room is completed. cant do sprouts room as their old beds are in there and need dh to take them apart , otherwise id be in there coo'ing over his clothes and sorting them out for the umpteenth time lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

fankies!! Im so not superwoman Im sat here thinking how much hard work it is to get up make Joshua a bechdan never mind do the chores I need to do lol 

Everyone has predicted 17th April for me, before I worked out my due date I thought 17th, but it was May so didnt say anything only to mum when I said I think its about the 17th, then my little sister had a dream and she rang me and said she thought Id have him on 17th which was weird as thats my original date, then someone else said the 17th. Then my older sister has said the 23rd for me, and as no one knows what fidget is going to be called its an ironic date to pick because it happens to be St Georges day!

If pesto baby is on the way Im going to have a tantrum lol then go buy some pesto :rofl: No I think they out buying the last of the baby stuff today, Im sure she said she'll be finished this Saturday :)


----------



## meow951

I didnt really have much to do either. Just had the urge to make everything clean! There's still a few things i want to do but i'm knackered so having a rest :haha:

I can't wait to see who pops next out of the "regulars" !


----------



## 24/7

I'm always in the drawers and wardrobe looking at it all, but I have no more jobs to do, boooo!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

*i meant sandwich for Joshua lol sorry!

But no need to worry, he just walked in with a plate of food and said he made his own :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

We will all be hitting the pesto if wiggler is in labour!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I got plenty of jobs here to be done! lol Come help yourself lol I was soo motivated last week and keen to do it, but the more its gone wrong the less enthusiastic I am to keep going lol


----------



## 24/7

I'm watching corrie then I'm getting up!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

24- i always look at ti and think ooooo i can squueze a few more outfits into that size, i still think i might want a few newborn outfits if he isnt huge, but im holding off as ill no doubt see something once he is here.


----------



## 24/7

We don't have many clothes, except for in bigger sizes for next winter, as we keep being told different things re his size, so we have no summer outfits yet, so I will have plenty of shopping to do once he gets here!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I ironed and kept all his clothes this week and Im worried I dont have enough. I think I should just try and hold off see what size he is and then increase as necessary, he might not stick around in newborn lol


----------



## 24/7

We have twelve newborn sleepsuits, ten next size up, then three in the size up after that. One newborn romper and thats it until you get to 3-6 months. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive NO clothes in 3-6 months lol i had no idea what season we'd be in so held off, plus not a great deal of storage, so figured as I took away newborn, Id stock up on 3-6 lol Ive got a few rompers in newborn, and 2 outfits i think then sleepsuits, and similar amount of sleepsuits in 0-3 and about 7 outfits, but i think i totally got the wrong season lol although our summers are rarely very warm so it should all be ok lol


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, no pesto baby on the way. Just relaxing and playing online games like the geek I am :rofl: I was tempted to buy more baby bits today.. my credit card just came through, but I'm beign a good girl :)

Happy 38 weeks new!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Not liking all this talk of you ladies eating pesto... It's MINE!!! :haha::haha:

OH is just dishing up a HUGE fry-up. Yummy. I'll be back later to chat :) x x x


----------



## 24/7

It's so difficult to tell, and my friend just a a baby, well in Jan and she is in 6-9 months/9-12 already which scared me into not buying much until we know how big he is and if he grows fast or slow!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh thats a big baby lol

Glad to see you have a nice relaxing day wiggler :) You can keep the pesto if it doesnt do anything pmsl 

OMG I cant believe how much of today I have wasted, and not only wasted it doing nothing, but on the sofa too so no bouncing, this is no good! lol


----------



## wild2011

thats bonkers lol, even my big baby wasnt in big stuff early, sienna is 2 well was last month and she can still fit in 9-12 month trousers, but needs 16-24 tops, chloes 7 and still fits in 5-6 where as leilas 5 and her stuffs tight lol


----------



## 24/7

She is a huge baby!! :o Sam isn't allowed to grow that fast or I wont have a baby for more than five minutes!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:hi: wiggler x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I was wondering if you meant jan 2011 or 2010 lol Its only recently Joshua is in bigger clothes for his size, he's always been dinky. I cant keep up with him now mind new clothes every month atm arghhhh


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, that was the best fry up ever!! The only way it would have been better is if OH fried the mushrooms in butter instead of oil. Going to give the food an hour to go down properly then get on with tidying. 

OMG 24/7! Just how big IS that baby?!


----------



## 24/7

Coming up for 20lbs!! :o xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i think maybe I should eat. Not had anything yet today lol so not hungry lol

I just rang a health food shop to see if they had something in stock, and she said are you full of a cold so explained no was just my allergies and heyfever on overdrive and i couldnt shake the woman off she was telling me all the natural stuff i could take to reduce the symptoms lol


----------



## 24/7

Just had two apples to try and hold me until dinner time. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol thats another problem, Joshua will want dinner at a regular hour, so if I eat now I will not be hungry later, fact! lol But I missed breakfast so cant miss lunch really arghhhh i hate food lol


----------



## 24/7

Could you have a small meal now then another small one later? :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i might just have a yoghurt for lunch, I wont be hungry later if I eat much at all now lol Joshua will be hungry every hour from now to dinner time so if Im hungry by about 4ish I can do dinner then piggy over there will eat food all day if I let him lol


----------



## wild2011

eat woman! or else :grr: :lol;


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new, just have a small potion of something light.

I was very upset this morning, about 6am I had a HUGE craving for pesto pasta, and we don't have any pesto in :cry: 

I really should pack my hospital bag later... It feels like I still have ages left, I'm going to get a huge shock in a few weeks when I go into labour :haha:


----------



## wild2011

mehhhhhhhh a few weeks, u coudl go ne time get it done ! lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Assuming you have weeks left rofl 

It turns my tummy to think of food at 6am, never mind pasta n pesto :sick:


----------



## Wiggler

Noooo, legs are staying crossed for a few weeks yet, bubs can try to vacate the premises, but it won't work :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

it wudnt matter if pesto was the ultimate labour starter i couldnt bare to eat the stuff :rofl: :sick:

spoke to dh the other day and said oh god better sort the coil out for as soon as can, his reply never mind the fecking coil u need summink for the first few days, im like no way ill want ne , (knowing i cant ne way) to which he replies, yer right u cant have doesnt mean u dont want u were like a cat on heat about week after having sienna, ( girls i dont remember this) but hes adimant he had to go sleep in girls room just to get me to leave him alone :rofl: ooopsieeeeeeeeeeee so hes been told he needs to get plenty in now then or ill be the same after, ( ive been totally off it this pregnancy as with last one, but in the final countdown i wanted and he refused cos it groses him out at the end lol) now too force him hahaha


----------



## 24/7

I want cheese and onion kettle crisps - I hate being lactose intollerent!!!!!! xx


----------



## 24/7

I love pesto and am going to buy the dairy free alternative when I'm next shopping!! :D:D 

I am planning some eviction sex, but its lots of effort. :p xx


----------



## Angel3000

Yay wtg Wiggler and 24 for getting to 37 weeks :D and New for reaching 38 woop! lol

hello everyone, ya miss me!? hehehe and no i haven't had little one yet thank god a bit too early i think i've only just gone 35 weeks, but i do now have my moses basket which am chuffed about just waiting on the cot now then am ready for baby :D.


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: I couldn't imagine wanting to DTD a week after giving birth, OH will be lucky if he gets any before bubs is a year old :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

No sex after birth for me for a while, think I will make OH wait until our wedding anniversary in June. :p Although before pregnancy I loved sex, so I'll probably crack. :D xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

wild2011 said:


> come on babies, 24 , i reckon it will be new brandi then u

Nope, not me. I'm going to be pregnant forever at this point.

Is it sad if I say the best sex I've had in the last 5 years was at 4:00am when my husband was drunk? lol...unfortunately, it didn't do much more than give me braxton hicks. NOTHING is putting me into labour and I had my son already by this point!!

I'm going overdue. If she's not born on Tuesday, I'm having a May baby. I guarantee it.

Now to go back and catch up on everything posted since 4:30am.


----------



## Angel3000

........... there is no way in hell i'm gonna let my OH touch me in that way after baby's born, not for quite some time, last time i told my ex if he tried to touch me before 4 months were up i'd cut it off, needless to say he didn't touch me for 4 months, then he tried and i pushhed him back, i was still not healed so i refused, then even when i was heal i was stil hesitant, and i was right to be coz damn did it £%!*@?^ hurt! :'( it felt like i was a virgin all over again :(, so this time i'm extending it to at least 6 months :D


----------



## wild2011

i remember the feleing like a virgin bit very well! i wont be doing anything for a minimum of 6 weeks, but my hormones were raging last time and i i was so bloody horny, dh reckons i was close to humping the duvet :rofl: :rofl: i dont remember tbh but ill be waiting till im covered as 4 is it for me :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

*huff* I never had the "like a virgin" feeling. Stupid post birth compliations :( 
Maybe if I tear/are cut this time I can ask them to put an extra stitch in? :rofl:

Going to start tidying and doing my hopital bag in a minute. Anyone want to do it for me so I can go to bed and sleep? :haha:


----------



## wild2011

meeeeeeeeeeeee ive run out of stuff to do :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ooooooh Im so hoping to be able to dtd soon after lol and if Im not in any fit state, they'll be nothing wrong with him I can have my fun on him it'll do till I can have it all :rofl:

Witht he easter holidays here now Im not going to get much prelabour sex in :( OH is coming over Thursday to finish the bathroom, if I can find a sitter for Joshua sooooooo maybe get some then lol Ive only been without for 1 day and Im already clawing at the walls :haha:

I went to the kitchen to make food, but couldnt be fussed, so carried on through to bathroom and Ive done the sanding and put a regular emulsion on the walls.. which fingers crossed seems to be adhereing soooooooooooooooo should be able to put the bathroom paint on tonight or tomorrow woop woop

Brandi there is still plenty of April left for an April baby hun, she'll come soon enough :)


----------



## wild2011

new have u been taking epo, im wondering wether to start and if i take 2 capsules or not?x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'll take a nap!! I hate going to bed alone so I didn't go to sleep until 2:00am. I told my husband that if he was planning on making his way home in the middle of the night, text me so that I'm not worrying where he is if someone jumped him or something.

So imagine my panic when at 4:00am I start hearing my front trying to open and check my text messages and there's nothing there. I got up to see what was going on and all I could see was my husband's drunken silhouette stumbling across the living room, so I went back to bed, lol.

Apparently him having been drunk made him horny too and I figured what could another attempt at eviction sex hurt. Of course, he tried to be on top which was extremely uncomfortable and painful. He kept laughing at all my silly comments and such. And although it still didn't put me into labour, it was good lmao!!

For the record, he's not a big drinker. This was probably the 3rd or 4th time in 5 years that he's consumed any alcohol outside of the house. Before becoming pregnant, we would share a drink or two every other weekend after the kids went down, and that wasn't even until last summer that we even started having any alcohol at all.

Think I might have to jump him once more before he gets completely sober, lol.

Isaiah is playing doctor with me right now and just took the baby's temperature through my belly button...


----------



## wild2011

sienna trys to put her dummy in my bellybutton, :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I need something to do!! All my pains have gone now, and I'm feeling restless.... xx


----------



## wild2011

nipple stimulation?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww was babys temp ok? lol bless him!

Wild I have been taking EPO for weeks, and because I didnt realise the amount mattered i erm well have been taking 1300mg daily in a single capsule lol I think you can safely take 2x 500mg daily no worries :) It doesnt exactly do much hun xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Well wasn't quite what I was thinking of, and they are super sore unless I'm ready for sex, which I definately am not right now!! :p OH is very excited at the prospect of sex and having his boobies back for the prupose of baby eviction!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

You can come tidy my bedroom :) lolol We're off to the park I am feeling very couped up today and Joshua wont leave my side bless him so me thinks the park is a good idea. We'll go to the one across town which is a good 20 minutes walk I think so do me some good too lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: dont you need something like 4 hours of nipple stimulation a day for it to work? Even me and my sex drive would get bored of 4 hours of that lolol


----------



## 24/7

I'm not that stir crazy yet!! :p I really want some crisps, but between last night and now all £9 of my change has disappeared with OH to work, hmph!! :p xx


----------



## 24/7

I was thinking like a minute, not hours!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

what crisps you want hun will get some while me is out and about lol 

Hmmm me thinks 1 minute may not quite get baby Sam on the move lol


----------



## 24/7

Ready salted, low fat please!! :D

Your probably right new, but I'm not sure I could stand four hours!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I managed about 2-3 minutes the other day before I jumped on him :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Right, I'm going out to get some crisps for my evening snack.... Life in the fast lane!! xx


----------



## wild2011

off to iron washing off line and bath my dirty little sienna :D x


----------



## Angel3000

hmmmm, just had a lovely warm bath. . . but now am sweating like a pig and the heating is off :( lol, anyway sorted out the moses basket so thats now clean and ready for squishy.
Also can i ask. . . whats EPO??


----------



## new_to_ttc

Off to the park :) lol

It pays having Joshua glued to my side, I washed the dishes before we left, he dried then I said I'd make a salad before we go for dinner tonight and he washed the salad I chopped lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Angel3000 said:


> hmmmm, just had a lovely warm bath. . . but now am sweating like a pig and the heating is off :( lol, anyway sorted out the moses basket so thats now clean and ready for squishy.
> Also can i ask. . . whats EPO??

Evening primrose oil :)

Dont forget photos we likes photos :) (of the moses basket not epo lol)


----------



## Angel3000

new_to_ttc said:


> Angel3000 said:
> 
> 
> hmmmm, just had a lovely warm bath. . . but now am sweating like a pig and the heating is off :( lol, anyway sorted out the moses basket so thats now clean and ready for squishy.
> Also can i ask. . . whats EPO??
> 
> Evening primrose oil :)
> 
> Dont forget photos we likes photos :) (of the moses basket not epo lol)Click to expand...

:rofl: was gonna say hahaha, yeah pop some on now :D


----------



## heyyady

We got to put them together for a bit yesterday- the first time since they've been born! Immediately both of their heart rates jumped and they both stopped squirming and fussing!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Please dont take this the worng way Heyy... I just showed Joshua the girls and he said aww is that the twins, so i said yes, and he said cool they've stopped looking like aliens now they got out of the tummy, actually they quite cute even if they are girls.... they are gorgeous hun :)


----------



## Angel3000

My moses basket for my little squishy :D


----------



## 24/7

Beautiful little ladies hey!! :D:D xx


----------



## Angel3000

Awwwwww they look so presious :cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

aww hey :cloud9: they are adorable x


----------



## luckyme225

Such a cute picture of your girls!!!


Morning ladies! I have to leave for work in a couple hours so trying to relax. Sleeping seems impossible these days as the BH/ period pains always come at night, topped with the sides of my legs hurting from laying on them. Think a good night sleep isn't in the cards for me anymore. They are going to do an internal at my next appointment so will be interesting to see whats going on down there. I'm feeling super fat these days. I really hope my darn belly bandit work because i want to look good in my nursing tops lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

we skipped the park and went for a walk along the Menai Straits, was lovely (although should have picked a day my heyfever wasnt playing up lol) 2 hours of brisk walking, please let that help. I was having cramps and tightenings the whole way now on my ball trying to turn them into something real! 

Uh oh city just scored, oh dear OH not going to be happy :(


----------



## 24/7

Been for my power walk, nothing to report pain wise, just me feeling out of breath and unfit. :p 

And very cross, saw a note on the lampost outside with BT written on it, and it turns out our internet was down as someone had stolen all the cables from under the ground!! GRR!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no sorry your power walk didnt hurt (how weird does that sound lol). Im cramping and tightening continuous here but they just feel like 'omfg jeepers BH' rather than owwiieee is that a real one (if that makes sense lol). See what happens!

Gutted Utd lost... OH soooooo npot going to be in best moods tonight, I'll either cop it or have to work hard to cheer him up lol 

I just had the most delish meal ever, so glad I skipped my earlier meals! Garlic kiev's, jacket potato and salad mmmmmmmmmm with brown bread mmmmmmmmm


----------



## 24/7

Who'd ever have thought we would be wanting to hurt, now we are all desperate!! :p Hopefully yours will turn into something ASAP, I'm kind of back to feeling nothing now, boooo!! 

Dinner sounds yummy, I had a nice one today too, and I'm not craving anything tonight, phew!! xx


----------



## 24/7

You can cheer OH up with the demand for four hours of nip-nip!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: me thinks he not be in the mood lol Not only did they lose, they played bad and had a red card, this not looking good for me lol

I doubt my pain will amount to anything very very BH and achey but it'll stop later I put money on it. Clingy Joshua is insisting I sit on sofa with him and he sat cuddling my bump :cloud9: so no ball tonight lol


----------



## 24/7

I'd pick cuddles over ball any day!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy - Awwwwwww, your girls are soooooooo cute!!!! :cloud9:

I'm soooo sleepy!! Me and OH spent most of the 3-4 hours "tidying" sat on our bums chatting :rofl: I made a start on my hospital bag though :happydance::happydance: Got lots more stuff to do tomorrow, and no matter how boring it is I will pull my finger out and get it done!


----------



## new_to_ttc

and me 24 :) even if he is just like his brother a real little fidget lol


----------



## 24/7

They can't help it, they are boys afterall!! :D Sam seems to twitch even im his sleep now. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww he probably so low and uncomfy!

girls this should laugh you all into labour, nearly did me lol..... So picture it, me lying on the sofa, joshua lying between my legs head rested on my bump all snuggled watching tv. He is complaining my bump keeps going so hard its uncomfy, me convinced its just strong BH from my walk then.... wet... i can feel it running down my leg!!! OMG moved Joshua quick and got up... only to realise Joshua was engrosed in tv and was holding his cup at an angle and was doing a constant trickle of cherry vimto down my leg!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

new i got all excited reading that then :rofl: damn i thought number 8 was appearing, talking of wet im soaking, and sprout wont keep still. grrrrrr


----------



## new_to_ttc

how do you think I felt :rofl: why are you soaking?


----------



## wild2011

would appear to be very dischargy, its not trickling or ne thing just constantly very moist, doesnt smell of ne thing ....??? and no ive not been playing with bob :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

not as thick as discharge ud get with thrush or infection though more watery.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh yeah know that one... apparently birth canel lubricating itself!!! Nice huh!


----------



## wild2011

oh rite, interesting, shudnt i not be lubed up yet seems a bit early :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl no idea, just what I was told lololol mine went lie that about 10 days ago I think, it doesnt stop lololIve up'd from pads to always lol got to love pregnancy lol


----------



## wild2011

yummy lol mmmmmmmmm magnum lol, the second thick and creamy thing inside me tnite rofl


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pippa!!!!!!! lolol Lucky biatch lol


----------



## wild2011

i was on about the liquid.... dh is away :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: dare I ask what the first was then rofl lololol happy now im not only only getting it tonight lol


----------



## wild2011

oh yeah..got a lil story to tell lol.

fyi. - we have rear and front access to my house, strangers use front but friends n familys use back ,

was sat with my mates this arvo having a cuppa and chatting and the back door knocked, nobody uses this entrance but people we know, and i opened it with ym top rolled up rubbing bump as had bh, 2 blokes stood there in a blue uniform holding a huge pipe :lol:

he said hi, uve got a leak... so i looked down and said do i? :rofl:
then he said u can smell gas? i said can ihe ? and my mate shouts yer shes been farting all afternoon :rofl: he goes on... well u called me love! me.... did i???? then he realised he had the wrong house :rofl: the trainee with him was pissing himself when i examined my crutch wen he told me i had a leak :lol:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: ive not had ne for ages but quite in the mood, he wont be back till monday earliest. :cry: :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: wow that will keep that gas man going for weeks :rofl:

Oh no he not gone far I hope!!! Your DH needs a stronger leash lol Think I got to wait till Thursday thats like a week :cry:


----------



## heyyady

New: No offense taken- I can't tell you how happy I was that they looked like BABIES when they were born! :lol: and you can tell Joshua that in the early sonograms I thought they looked like Spawn and Venom- comic book characters I'm sure he'll know :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol heyy will pass that on :) they are adorable hun hope they home soon with you hun xxxx :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

new working abroad :rofl: but its excellent pay and im all set and have people on hand so no problem, this is the last trip before bubs comes :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

just read that a vibrator brings on better contractions than sex, oh yessssssss come on bob :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Oh new, that made me LOL!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol it will need to be I dont think he got much time left lolol You'll be lucky to make it to a May baby lol xxx


----------



## 24/7

And now Wild, LOL to you too!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

You sex mad ladies! My poor innocent eyes!! :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

the probs with a viabrator is I cant multi orgasam lolol but think 1 good one a time will have to do this week :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

innocent my ass wiggler :rofl:

evening 24 :hi:


----------



## Wiggler

I am innocent!! I'm a virgin :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

virgin in what though?? lol it sure as hell aint a virgin in the bedroom lol


----------



## wild2011

she aint virgin in pesto :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I may as well be a virgin, its been bloody ages and I don't plan on doing it again soon :haha: I could quite happily go the rest of my life sex free. Not sure OH would like that though


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: I'm a pesto whore!


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:

i heard yesterday a real wpman is..... a cook in the kitchen, maid in the living room and a whore in the bedroom lol... wiggler you cocked up :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: I'm a whore in the kitchen with my pesto and a lazy cow everwhere else :)


----------



## Wiggler

So it would appear after a whole week of me telling OH he is not allowed to kiss the baby he still has not rectified the problem. Advice please ladies... how do I make him get rid of the face fuzz? It looks awful and its scratchy :(

I'm considering slathering his face in hair removal cream while he sleeps :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Tell him he can have sex if he gets rid?! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

strip off and point to ur lady garden say u trim mine ill trim urs :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

thats assuming urs is as overgrown as mine right now lol


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, he would know I'm lying though. I just asked him if he hasn't shaved it off cos he knows it irritates me and he said pretty much... I have told him to expect to wake up fuzz free with an eyebrow and a large chunk of his head hair missing :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Haha wild, OH doesn't have hedge trimmers strong enough to tackle the lady jungle :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

pluck them then :rofl: ouchie that wud hurt :lol:


----------



## wild2011

my lady jungle is growing up my tummy :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe!

Me and OH had to tell baby off earlier, pesto dropped quite low. I don't want pesto to come yet!!

Am I the only May mummy not wanting to pop now I'm term?


----------



## wild2011

i want bubs to cook more, he isnt ready, but id not complain if i wernt a whale ne more :rofl: 1 week and 2 days till im as far along as when i had chloe eakkkkkk


----------



## 24/7

I had OH trim the garden the other day, I can't even see it now!! ;) xx


----------



## lisaf

Lol, Wiggler, I was just wondering if I'm the only one who doesn't want to have the baby yet!! :) I feel like I have a date on the calendar and baby is NOT ALLOWED to come before that date :haha: I understand baby can come late, but coming earlier just does not feel possible/desireable to me.

My DH decided to grow facial hair... it bugged me but only because I figure its something he just wants to try for a while and it will be preserved forever in our new baby pictures :haha: I didn't want to crush his spirit though so I didn't bug him about shaving it off... but he just randomly did one day and said he knew I didn't like it.
I dont' bribe or push him to do anything, just subtle positive reinforcement.. he gets lots of kisses whenever he shaves. If his stuble gets bad enough to stab me, I do refuse to kiss him though, lol!


----------



## Wiggler

Eek!!

I don't feel like a whale most of the time. If it wern't for the fact that my pelvis is playing up and I have a vile sore patch on my tummy I would feel totally normal. 

I had a horrifying thought last night, if I do have another back labour (bubs LOVES laying back to back) and I have an epi, I'll be laid down on my back which is going to screw up my pelvis even more. I don't know if I'm strong enough to cope with back labour epi free though :(


----------



## wild2011

thats one thing my dh wont do for me :rofl: and im usually prim and proper :rofl: i cant reach it let alone see it lol


----------



## wild2011

legs crossed for u hun, a back free labour ive only had one back to back so odds r good for u hun x


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa, I have decided pesto can come any time after the 30th. I'll be crossing my legs until then. :haha:


----------



## wild2011

ive had 10th of may predicted for me over n over, and i dont want that date :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

yeah, my pain at night with my pelvis is pushing me towards accepting an earlier delivery date, lol. 

Wish I had help to suggest with the back labor. Getting an epi and being stuck on my back scares me for MANY reasons... pelvic injury being one.. also if the baby gets stuck with head out but shoulders still in, one thing they can do is flip you to all fours to finish pushing, but not if you have an epi... 
I just hate losing options! 
Of course I have no idea how bad labor pain will be so we'll have to see how I cope! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Wild, my mum had 4 back labours (I don't think we were all back to back, Dylan wasn't but his head was in the wrong position so I think that caused the back pain), I don't want to be like her unless I have an 11 min labour like her :haha:


----------



## wild2011

my back to back delivery wasnt more painful, just longer than others i squatted through the last stage and was on my knees swaying before that, i do recall thinking omg i cant take much more of this but then she was almost here and i was so high on gas and air


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler, im excited to see how long this one will be after my speedy deliverys lol


----------



## Wiggler

I need to give G&A a better go this time. I really would love to avoid an epi, also hoping one of the 3 birthing pools is free :)


----------



## wild2011

i was on bnb an hour after sienna was born announcing it, dh had gone to bed with the girls and i was downstairs with her in her moses basket just adoring her, then the after pains started which id not had with lo 1 or 2, it was hurrendous was howelling pacing the room, dh thought i was about to have another baby we didnt know about, when it eased i still sat adoring her untill 5.00 am, (had her at 10.30 pm) she woke at 6 and screamed for hours, i was exhausted oh how i wished i got a nites sleep :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

My mum had 3 fast labours and her 4th was really long. Do you think your little guy will make a speedy exit or take his time?


----------



## lisaf

:cry: See? I keep hearing how much gas and air can help but I'm not allowed it!! :(
I only have 2 pain relief options.. epidural or this stuff that only gives you 45 minutes relief (you can only have it 3 times, it works less well each time too)


----------



## Wiggler

After pains scare me :(


----------



## wild2011

eak lisa id not survive without my g&a.

wiggler the odds r very slim to a long one, 45 mins, 28 mins and the 75 min back to back, ive been told to prepare for the 30 min less mark, though give me a week or so and ill be petrified of being alone, so the longer i get the better as help can get to me :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww lisa :hugs: You would think with the amount of money hospitals over there make from women having babies they would offer more types of pain relief :(


----------



## wild2011

i didnt get them with the first 2 hun except the odd twinge wen bf, but number 3 onwards they should intense more, im expecting awful ones this time, and glad im not bf as can have stronger pain relief, which reminds me i need to buy some.. i didnt last time and mw had to give me her personal stash. ( bloody lucky as they arnt supposed too)


----------



## Wiggler

As long as this one comes out faster than Dylan (33 hours) then I'm happy :)


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: sorry hun not rubbing it in :lol: if mines that long sod homebirth im going in for epi lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe the epi is great. It worked great for me until they started playing with my cervix, and even then I still couldn't feel the contractions, just them trying to ram my cervix back. Unfortunately it also meant then I felt the ring of fire. Ring of fire is not nice!


----------



## lisaf

ugh, I know other hospitals offer other options.. not sure why these are the only 2 they have for us! 
I do wish gas and air was legal here! Its probably not profitable enough for someone to get the FDA to approve it again etc...


----------



## wild2011

i get ring of fire everytime i try to take a crap lol :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: 

I think I have won the war, OH has agreed to shave tomorrow!!! :happydance:

OH was so cute earlier when the post came, he picked it up and came running in
yelling "your credit card is here YAY!!" :haha: Good thing I haven't activated it yet, he would have had me buying stuff online. 

Bubs is having a party in there at the moment. I have a very active little pesto monster atm :)


----------



## wild2011

good boy/girl! :D

aww bless oh hehe


----------



## mummy3

Lisa, they do use the gas and air in like 3 hospitals in the US, I believe it will be availible but not for a year or so..

Wiggler, my afterpains this time were awful but after #2 they were nothing really:hugs:

Heyy, they are gorgeous, how they doing in NICU hun?

We went to the fair today lol:haha: Bloody hot here!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hate the epidural. I will NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER again in my life get one.


----------



## mummy3

wild2011 said:


> i get ring of fire everytime i try to take a crap lol :rofl:

:rofl: I must say constipation/piles are wayy more painful than giving birth to Eilidh was!


----------



## wild2011

i cant comment ive never experienced it lol


----------



## wild2011

i think my logs prob weigh more too :rofl:


----------



## MilosMommy7

hey ladies. just checking in :) the past few days i've been feeling miserable. my entire body is achey. i have a sore throat, headache and ear aches in both ears. just all around shitty! lol. last night i was close to having to run to the bathroom because i thought i was gonna have to throw up :sick: i honestly feel like she might be here in the next week or two. but i guess only time will tell!


----------



## mummy3

Ditto:haha:


----------



## mummy3

Milos:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Milos :hugs: I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Brandi, did you change Anberlins name again?:flower:


----------



## lisaf

mummy - I think it almost sucks more to know that gas and air may be available soon but just not soon enough for me :haha:

Sorry you're feeling poorly Milosmommy!


----------



## wild2011

was that ditto re log's? :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:sick: I hate it when pesto pushing his/her foot out on my belly button, seriously its the second most gross feeling ever


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just one of the middle names, from Claire to Kate.

I think my vajayjay has a cold because it just left a gigantic blob of snot in my underwear and I'm having indigestion and contractions again.


----------



## wild2011

come on brandi its timeeeeeeee


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh hopefully its not long now Brandi!! :)


----------



## mummy3

Wild, lol yeah defo had bigger logs!

Brandi, pretty choice, now get that baba out...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm trying!!


----------



## wild2011

i want to see another baby born tomoz do u hear me brandi or do i have to shout!? x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What was that?

I don't think she can hear you.


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi, have you tried bribing her? :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not bribes, but I have used threats, lol.

I'm going to go take a bath and see if anything changes. Knowing my luck, it will.

3 cups of raspberry leaf tea in less than 24 hours wouldn't do much, would it? Or perhaps it's the 4am drunken sex my husband and I had kicking in?


----------



## Wiggler

Enjoy your bath hun, hopefully things will kick start for you soon :hugs:

I'm off to bed now. Got a super busy day tomorrow and want to have had at least 5 hours sleep. Fingers crossed Dylan decides to have a lay in. Night ladies :kiss:


----------



## mummy3

More likely the sex, so maybe try even more sex :winkwink:


----------



## mummy3

Good night wiggler:flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My husband is sober now, mummy, lol...and the kids are still awake. There's still two hours to bedtime.


----------



## luckyme225

I'm pretty lucky, where I'm delivering we have a couple different things they use for pain.

Lisa_ what's the thing your hospital uses that lasts 45 minutes?


----------



## lisaf

lucky - its called something like pethidine?


----------



## wild2011

lisa pethidine is used here too thats one of the other options weve got.


----------



## wild2011

so brandi u shouldnt be sleeping right now u should be up at it like rabbits or labouring! the latter hopefully. i snuck off to bed last night i was sooo tired. have stripped all my sofa's this morning and washing all the cushion covers. bedding next. ad a nice bath this morning before i take the kids out to the park for an hour or so later. a glorious morning again set to be quite hot today too :D x


----------



## 24/7

Busy morning for you wild!!

Off to meet the parents for a drink, food shop, make shepherds pie then evening power walk once OH has got home, happy days!! xx


----------



## wild2011

have a luvly day 24! xx


----------



## 24/7

And you wild!! :D:D

All is so much better after a good night sleep, only had to get up once last night, not the 5/6 times like the night before!! xx


----------



## wild2011

i was up and down all night and had a poop nights sleep blahhhhhhh


----------



## 24/7

YUCK!! Hopefully a better one tonight.... :hugs: xx


----------



## wild2011

lets hope so, indulging in a bowl of special k to wake me up. havnt done cereal in ages and its safe to say the milk is making me feel sick as it did a month or so ago yuck.xx


----------



## 24/7

I have to have dry cereal and OJ at the side, me no likey milk!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Question.... My MW is only in on a friday, and my next appointment was meant to be this friday at 38 weeks, but I realised last night it is the bank holiday, and was kind of ok with putting it back to 39 weeks, then realised that friday is a bank holiday too, which would make my next appointment 40 weeks?! Do you think they can see me another time? Do I need to be seen before 40 weeks? Should I wait? xx


----------



## wild2011

my doctors is still open on a bank hol, and mw should see u regardless has she not booked an appointment with you. x


----------



## 24/7

I needed to ring and book it on monday, as wasn't sure if I would be seeing her on consultant at the end, but its going to be MW.... Definately closed here on both fridays, will ring on monday and see what the doctor receptionist says, and if not joy I guess I will have to ring the antenatal clinic and see what they say?! xx


----------



## wild2011

yer she should usually see her full termers weekly, even second time mummies and + see them weekly at the end, mine would arrange to come and do home visit at that stage cos skipping an appointment isnt really an option, theyll have some alternative in place im sure xx


----------



## 24/7

Excellent - I'd quite like a home visit, I hate my skanky quacks!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:haha: i have mw this thursday then ill be having a scan in the following days if the fh is still as far ahead, then ill be having a home visit shortly before 37 weeks and my gas and air will be delivered along with 2 big bags of goodies the mw needs to store here. which reminds me i'll need to get a duvet downstairs a bale of towels, the moses basket several flat sheets and a babygrow and hat.


----------



## 24/7

I just wish I had a nice MW I wanted to invite into my house!! :p 

Ooooh busy time for you coming up then wild!! Is there a certain gestation you need to be at before you are allowed a HB? xx


----------



## wild2011

37 weeks and not a day before, so still need hospital bag ready just incase. xx


----------



## Inge

sorry I cant read through all the posts since yesterday afternoon :haha: too many!:haha:
Im doing good. OH let me go to the wrestling as I knew he would:cloud9: Jacks mum was against me going but really its up to him and he said he wanted me there which I thought was cute :cloud9: tbh OH and I didnt get a look in as he and his cousin were too busy running riot round the arena! We had to travel from Trowbridge to Birmingham in the car and il tell you now we are never doing that again! Its was fine going there but at midnight falling asleep in a car with a babies bum in your ribs is not fun :dohh: 
Didnt get home til 1am :wacko: am so tired now and OH has moved the ps3 so the boys are downstairs while I try to have a nap. So glad we all went, only bad part was the annnoying brummie behind me who kept talking into his mobile :growlmad: and then the food hall sold out of pizza!
Anyway...any babies on their way yet?:haha:


----------



## 24/7

Hold on tight little monster then!! 

I have a bum right in the middle of my ribs thats wiggling about, ouch!! I can't help but think how everyone here who is weeks behind me, but has had scans estimating their babies as bigger then Sam copes with all this for so much longer!! He's a little titch and its so painful!! xx


----------



## wild2011

ive got a feet each side of my bump one protruding into my right boob the other my ribs, and its painful and sienna thinks its funny to try and play footsie with him, but she is not gental so double ouchie lol


----------



## 24/7

I have two feet that are almost always poking on of my right side, I have to keep poking the little ball they have back in, especially now as he seems squashed and forces his legs out while pushing his bum up!! :o Then he rams a shoulder out and he seems super happy. :p

Hi Inge!! Glad you had a good day. xx


----------



## Inge

Iv got my 37wk MW on tuesday. Hopefully my water infection has cleared up cos im not at all good on anti biotics :nope: OHs at work til 5pm and I need a bath but im not bothering yet cos il probably stay in til he gets home :haha:
Everyone was a bit worried about me last night. BIL asked as soon as I got into the car not to go into labour in the backseat :haha: I had to get in the front cos I was squished up so 6 foot 2 OH had to squash up in the back :haha:
Then I got a beef curry and OH told me that it brings on pregnancy:wacko:(he meant labour:haha:) and when I sat down to eat it BIL said "your taking a risk there arent you?" But I somehow survived :haha: 
But it did make me think that I want this baby out now. Cant wait to meet him and now im full term im nervous but excited to be his mummy.


----------



## 24/7

I'm all ready too now Inge, and I want him out!!!!!!! xx


----------



## wild2011

i wish i was ready :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Not long wild!! :D

So glad my due date is the begining of the month!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

i despize being at the end of the month, tis killing me :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

If I go overdue, which I have a feeling I might, you may end up popping before me anyway!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

i doubt it hunni :) x


----------



## 24/7

I can't help but think because Sam is small he won't be cooked by my due date, and won't run out off room, and I'll be here forever. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hi:

24 - Our doctors are shut but as my midwife delicately put it 'these damm babies dont stop for bank holidays so we'll be running clinic' lolol so I have my appt on friday as normal :)

Lisa - pethidine is amazing! No idea why you been told it lasts 45 minutes or less, takes about 15-20 minutes to take effect, but lasts for 3-4 hours. Made my labour with Joshua 100% do able and will be my choice of pain relief this time too! In fact, wonder if they'll prescribe it for the pain that lasts weeks leading up to the big day???

Inge - glad you went out witht he boys hun, and had a great day :)

Wild - I dont think you'll be waiting until end of may some how lol

Brandi - hope things are happening over there for you hun xx

So ok Im still moaning, so sorry! Rough nights sleep, but not too bad I dont think. Very restless but i dont recall getting up for anything in the 4 hours I was settled in bed. But Ive woke up feeling so sick. Ive had a crumpet and nothing settled. Ive had 3 BMs and they were normal so Im ruling out a tummy bug, probably MS arghhhhhh I feel so rough. My tummy is so hard constantly. I feel absolutely rubbish today, tired, sick, sore, achey,. crampy *humphh* I have now for sure reached the 'had enough' stage, I want him here fit and healthy... NOW!


----------



## Angel3000

24- heya hun, not everyone is weeks behind ya darl, i know Brandi and New are at least a week ahead of you, and Inge is only one day behind.
Sounds like you girls have had some rotten nights :( i feel your pain, although last night was ok for me (for once) and seems my OH finally got a decent nights sleep too yay.
Well, i'm not doing much today gonna plain what am doing tomorrow though with my son, it's supposed to be sunny tomorrow. . wether or not thats gonna be right i guess we'll see, but best to plan just incase, i'll most likely go for beach if it's sunny, or mister twisters if it's cold . . . i really hope it's sunny.
When it comes to Squishy i have almost everything now :D just waiting on the cot and wardrobes, i finally feel ready for this baby hehe.

So whats everyone else upto?


----------



## Angel3000

Wait New your tummy is all hard?? oooooo, i'm keeping my mouth shut i dont wanna jinx it but i am crossing my fingers for ya hun :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Today my plan is to survive :( I have not felt this rough in a very long time. i did promise Joshua if it was sunny we'd go out for a little walk, so Im trying to musta the efforts for that, but warned him I dont feel good and it might not last long :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its not hard on and off hun, its constantly hard. My mum already did the excited thing till i told her it wasnt easing off at all, was just there :(


----------



## Angel3000

awww Damn! :( i could always hope hehe


----------



## span

Went to my 1st NCT class yesterday which I really enjoyed but just want to get on with it now, even though it's too early! :blush:
Just over 2 weeks until term and I hope baby doesn't keep me waiting until over 40 weeks! :baby:
Can't complain though - sleeping pretty well with a variety of pillows supporting me, on ML so not having to cope with work and commuting, no real back or hip pain, bump being kind so far (though feels like it's growing by the day) and got a few bits on over the next couple of weeks or so to keep me occupied. 
Will try and get out with hubby tomorrow as he's off work. :flower:


----------



## Inge

new- hope you feel a bit better after your walk.
My bumps constantly hard too. Im off to try to sort out the bedoom mess lol


----------



## Wiggler

Inge - glad you had a good time yesterday :thumbup:

new - :hugs: I hope you feel better soon and it won't be long until he is here :)


----------



## Inge

urgh crampy bump now. The kids have gone off to BIL's house after being a bit gobby and over excited :wacko: theyv been permanently hyper for about 4 days now because they wer going to see the wrestling :nope: I thought it would calm them down today and they be knackered after being out late but no such luck. Hate it when Jack gets in a strop cos he gets gobby and mouthy and he'll do anything to annoy you. When hes good he's lovely but he can be a devil sometimes. I think he'll be better behaved when we have our own palce because the grandparents spoil him rotten and let him get away with anything. When its me and his dad explaining he's been naughty and telling him how he can be good he understands. 
Iv finished my moving the bedroom around now so I can chill out


----------



## wild2011

another constant hard bump here too :rofl:


----------



## Inge

cant believe how close we all are now to due dates. Its crazy wer almost there. I keep reading posts from us talking bout ways to have our babies now and I cant believe its that time already :wacko:
also just looked on the Barry Manilow merchandise website :blush: and found a "b-string" $12.99 for a thong with a B on it anyone? I want to go to his concert in london now but its on 4,5,6th may :dohh:


----------



## Angel3000

awww, i know me and OH last year were planning on going to Download this year but when i fell pregnant, we both looked at each other and went yeah download not happening :rofl:
and it's typical coz one of his fav bands are playing and so is mine so a little gutted but would give it up again if it meant having Squishy :)
and yeah when i think about it i joined this forum when i was about 33 weeks or so, now am 35 wks and it's like omg it's getting closer haha, and before we know it we all gonna be chatting about how we love having our LOs in our arms :cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

im so glad weve got a chatty bunch, when uve had ur lo's i can cooo over them and pass the time till sprout makes an appearance, SO BABIES WUD U GET A MOVE ON AND MAKE AN APPEARANCE ALREADYYYYYYYYY


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I jinxed it...8:15am and still freaking pregnant. I really hope I don't have to endure this for longer than the next 10 days.

Excuse me while I jump my husband before the kids wakeup


----------



## Inge

Its going to be wierd when the regulars like New and Wiggler have their babies because im so used to seeing them post pregnancy related things and one day the posts are going to be about birth and babies :wacko: Cant believe its going to be me soon either :wacko:
Any sign of mummy these days? has her baby come home from hospital yet? when I flicked throught the last 100 odd pages I missed I didnt notice any posts from her


----------



## Inge

BrandiCanucks said:


> I jinxed it...8:15am and still freaking pregnant. I really hope I don't have to endure this for longer than the next 10 days.
> 
> Excuse me while I jump my husband before the kids wakeup

thats a good plan to get baby out. Does it really work? I think OH has realised why I want sex all the time now....but all it does is give me a crampy bump and BH's for the rest of the night til the morning :haha:


----------



## wild2011

mummy posted in the last few pages hun x


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> mummy posted in the last few pages hun x

thanks :thumbup: OHs laptop was on the go slow so I couldnt look through all the pages.


----------



## wild2011

:lol: im gunna have a little kip on the sofa, im drifting off here, xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It worked with my son at 38w1d. We finished at 11pm and I was in full-blown labour by 3:30am. But it didn't work with Zoe and doesn't seem to work this time either. My girls are stubborn. I'm still holding on to hope that I go before my due date though, since I've never reached my due date before.

My due date was changed on me though. By my LMP, I'm due May 2, but by insemination dates and ultrasound, I'm due April 27. So, by insemination, I have 10 days left, but by LMP, I still have 15 days. I think based on insemination dates, I'm going to go over.


----------



## Angel3000

awww poor Brandi.... she's so desperate to get LO out and yeah Inge i know what you mean, i'm so used to seeing Wiggler and New post about pregnancy and cravings and methods to start labour, before long we're gonna be seeing babies birth stories from them. Which no doubt will make me a bit more impatient :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Happy nap wild!! :D

New, hope you feel better soon. :hugs: 

Hi Span!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## heyyady

I woke up at 5:30 to pump and now I'm just friggin awake... Grrrrr.
I have a slight cough and tickle in my throat and I'm trying to decide if I should stay at home today or if I'm just being paranoid :/


----------



## mummy3

Hey, give it a couple of hours and a drink of water to see if it passes, if you still feel ill you should stay home. :hugs: How are the girls doing in NICU?

Inge, lol still around. Go back a few pages and you'll read me and wild discussing logs:haha:

New, Brandi, any babies?:hugs:

24/7, hows your day going?

Wiggler, had pesto yet?

Lol Angel, my birth was over a month ago, its kinda fading now..


----------



## Angel3000

Mummy!!! - :dohh: oh yeah lol i'm blaming that onm preg brain :rofl:
how are you anyway and hows the little munchkin??

and from what i've heard Brandi and New still ain't popped yet, although Brandi is hoping it's gonna happen soon :D


----------



## Inge

Iv got leaking boobs again :haha: and more of what I think is mucus plug. Its getting more regular now with the discharge and boob leakage. I think my plan to jump OH might not happen now :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

hmmmm, ok i'm asking this because when i was pregnant with my first i didnt really experience alot of what i am in this one so i'm questioning everything nion and i appologize in advance if it's TMI.

Recently i've been discharging alot, now when i asked my MW she said it could possibly be my mucus plug coming away slowly, but on morning when i have my pj pants on i feel it dripping down my leg. . . from what i've experienced with discharge before thats never happened before and it's smelly, sort of a weird smell i dont reconize.

sorry again for the TMI but i gotta ask does anyone know what it could be? could it still just be what my MW said or could it be something else? and has anyone else had this?


----------



## mummy3

Angel, thanks hun, yeah she's being very very hungry this morning:dohh: Not much sleep here!

Maybe new and brandi are popping now they're being quiet...

Inge, sounds like you're getting very close:happydance:


----------



## mummy3

Angel3000 said:


> hmmmm, ok i'm asking this because when i was pregnant with my first i didnt really experience alot of what i am in this one so i'm questioning everything nion and i appologize in advance if it's TMI.
> 
> Recently i've been discharging alot, now when i asked my MW she said it could possibly be my mucus plug coming away slowly, but on morning when i have my pj pants on i feel it dripping down my leg. . . from what i've experienced with discharge before thats never happened before and it's smelly, sort of a weird smell i dont reconize.
> 
> sorry again for the TMI but i gotta ask does anyone know what it could be? could it still just be what my MW said or could it be something else? and has anyone else had this?

I'd go with plug/discharge. Waters for me had a very distinctive smell ( sperm :rofl:) Maybe get it checked to make sure though.


----------



## Angel3000

aww sorry ya've had not much sleep hun :hugs: and thank you i'll ask my MW again on tuesday :)


----------



## 24/7

Shopping done, visited OH at work, pie in the oven, and now treating myself to ironing OH's work shirts!! :D:D 

I think the discharge sounds normal angel, well for me over the last few weeks it has been. xx


----------



## wild2011

same here angel ive been like that since 29 weeks :rofl: i dindt get anything like that at all with lo 1, but have had about every symptom with the other 3 lol

had my nap woke up in pure agony which has now passed, i fell asleep the instant i closed laptop, but kids trashed lving room and garden while i zzzzzzzzz just finished cleaning it all up lil shits.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nope, still round with child.


----------



## mummy3

Aww wild, my lot are the same, turn your back and mess everywhere and your face with pen all over:dohh:

24/7 what kind of pie?

Brandi:growlmad: We NEED another may baby now!

Eilidh has been bfing for 2 hours solid now:wacko:


----------



## 24/7

Being pregnant is just so glamerous!! :D:D 

Right, I am not happy.... I have been looking forward to my shepherds pie all week, and now the smell is making me feel sicky!!!! This baby is very indecisive!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Mummy, I am having shepherds pie!! xx


----------



## wild2011

posting this here, cos after reading on the relevant thread the abuse and accusations given im not gunna get an earful over it.

circumcision - i know a few may mummies have posted on there, i read the entire thread :rofl: i think its a decission that should be made and not frowned upon- each to their own etc.

i'm having sprout done. for cultural reasons for dh, his religious background also requires it, but he doesnt practice. however back home all boys wud be done at 8-9 yrs old and i strongly disagree with that. so we have compromised and it will be done shortly after birth. i personally think its cleaner dh has it, one of my x's did and one didn't :sick: 

thought id let u all know now cos in a few weeks time ill be posting that were off for the snip :rofl: im thrilled my gp used to be a surgeon who perfomed this op and has refered us to one of the best locally, there are actually many medical benefits to getting it done and i was suprised i didnt come up against a load of criticism, its shocking how supportive and willing the mw, gp and surgeon have been. I couldnt bare the thought of my son asking daddy why he is different either. :shrug:


----------



## 24/7

I think its one of those things that only parents can decide, all of my family have been circumcised for medical reasons and varying points in their lives, most recently my brother when he was 19, and for him it was horribly traumatic surgically because of his age, and also very difficult for him as it was too tight for him to have sex, which he also found difficult to deal with, with his GF, so for him being done when he was younger would have been much much easier. 

OH doesn't want Sam to be circumcised, and I am indifferent, so he won't be, unless he needs it medically. 

ETA - Male family members. ;) xx


----------



## Inge

Just had an hour long bath :haha: now I have a pain in my ass quite literally:haha: its in my pelvis and feels like a lot of sharp pressure down there that comes and goes. I cant bend to a certain point becasue that makes the pain worse. Could it be baby moving down a little and putting pressure there and when I bend it might be squashing/pressing on something and causing the pain? Still have the discharge too - Angel - I think its normal in pregnancy (MW reassured me last app) 
Also iv completely lost my appetite today :nope:


----------



## wild2011

inge did u know its quite normal to have loss of appetite before labour? 

24- i agree if i was with someone else it may be different, but we have talked long and hard about it, its nice to have some agreement with others about it being my decission rather than be grilled about it, all i know is there is no way over my dead body that id allow him to have it done 8-9 yrs old. sod that .


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> inge did u know its quite normal to have loss of appetite before labour?

 Dont tell me that :wacko: Il be on edge all day now :haha: still have sharpe twinges downstairs which I am not enjoying:nope:


----------



## 24/7

You have to make the decision wild, he is your son and everything you do will be with what is best for him in mind. :hugs: 

No labour sign for me then, I'm hungrier than ever. :p xx


----------



## Inge

still having sharp twinges and OH isnt home yet :growlmad: and iv got a nausous tummy


----------



## wild2011

ive only been like that with one of them, stuffed my face on the other 2 lol,


----------



## wild2011

thanks 24 :hugs:


----------



## Inge

right im off to get a bacon sandwich :D OH is on his way - he's at BILs so theyre probably having a boy chat bout pc's and music lol


----------



## wild2011

enjoy inge, i want one now :rofl: i have bacon tooo hmmm supposed to be about to cook lasagne new pots and veg, decissions decissions lol


----------



## mummy3

Wild, my son is circ'ed, absolutely your decision!:thumbup:

24/7, we're having shephards pie now hehe, if you don't fancy yours, want to send it this way to save me cooking?!:haha:

Inge, for me a huge increase in appetite signaled labour, I do remember putting away a whole lot of pancakes when my water broke:blush: I guess any change (increase or decrease) could mean labour.

Any sign of new?


----------



## wild2011

no sign of new or pesto machine :rofl:

mummy saw ur post about the 2 hour bf, :cry: god that brings back memories of sienna, and her screaming afterwards cos still hungry, i had such a poop supply and she lost weight week after week. which reminds me best get the steriliser and bottles out the hundreds of boxes dh packed away :lol:


----------



## Inge

ok maybe bacon sandwich wasnt a good choice - feel :sick: now


----------



## wild2011

ingeeeeeee r u about to have a baby? :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

no news or update from wiggler or new on fb :shrug: reckon theyve met up for pesto pasta and home-made sweeps :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There is absolutely nothing wrong with circumcision, wild, and do not ever let anyone try to tell you otherwise or put you down for the decision to circumcise. He's your son, not theirs. Let you parent him, and let them parent their children.

I tried to post this little tidbit regarding the "piercing is mutilation" argument, but the thread was already closed.



> I've seen thrown around in this thread that the reason circumcision is "mutilation" is because it cuts into/pierces the skin, thus being a medical and surgical procedure and this is reason enough for parents to decide against it.
> 
> So, by that logic, and this is a completely different debate in itself, do you vaccinate? And if so, are you not technically "altering the body" by introducing chemicals and tissues foreign and sometimes poisonous to the body? Is a needle into the skin to introduce these vaccines suddenly not piercing the skin?
> 
> I know though, many of you will argue the "health benefits" of vaccination over "unnecessary" circumcision, but I could easily argue that too.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, what is beneficial for one (vaccines, for example) is not beneficial for others (ask my daughter whose medical condition was most likely induced by a vaccine), and what is not beneficial for some (circumcisions, for example) is beneficial for others (ask my brothers and uncle and the millions of other men who needed it done late in life).
> 
> Either way, pick one stance and stick to it. Don't use the "piercing is mutilation" stance if you choose not to circumcise but choose to vaccinate. There's quite a bit of an inconsistency there.

Nothing quite like a good debate while cleaning your house and a bit of sex to top it off to set off some labour, right?


----------



## Angel3000

New has been around today, she may have things to do, or she could be out, and Wiggler. . i haven't heard a peep from her at all today not been any sign what so ever. . . . 
Now am wondering if the're ok lol or having the babies :D


----------



## wild2011

thanks brandi, :hugs: 

i did see ur post they must have closed it after, ive been keeping a very close eye on it, to see at how old any girls over here had them done but it was always debate and mutilation crap. its odd cos all this contrivursy, almost all my friends and family have oh/dh who have been circd. so its more common than people think. i have absaloutely no problem with people not getting it done, this is purely for personal reasons. and like uv all said, its upto the parents. xx


----------



## wild2011

shes prob shagging :rofl: naughty new! :lol:


----------



## mummy3

I read "homemade pesto sweeps" :rofl:

I'm confused, how is circ'ing like ear piercing? :wacko:

Ooh Inge, does sound like Leo could be making his move:happydance:

Wild, found the cause of the huge feed was a huge turd:haha: She had space! Thankfully my supply is pretty good, but we have to supplement some expressed milk with neosure 24cal so bottles all over the shop here, goodness knows where they keep coming from!


----------



## Angel3000

that is fantastic point Brandi, my son has something going on with his. . er. . little well you know, and it blowing up like a balloon everytime he needs the bathroom, and there's been a few times he's bled from it, so we took him to doctors and hospitals, finally we got a scan done and just waiting on results now, but the doctor said there is a chance they may have to circumsize him as it sounds like his forskin is too tight. The doctor also told us that now here in the UK unless it's religion they wont circumsize unless it medically needed like the foreskin being too tight and such, so if anyone was to want it done outside of religion and for hygien reasons they'd have to go to a private practice to get it done.
I never really thought about circumsision and me and OH haven't spoken about it, so for us as parents we wont go for it unless it's medically needed like with my first little boy he's only 4 bless him.


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> ingeeeeeee r u about to have a baby? :hugs:

shut up :haha: :haha: OH is home now and iv got a cup of earl grey :thumbup: the twinges have stopped for now :thumbup:
bet New and Wiggler are going to come back to us all getting excited theyv had babies while really theyv just been lazy all day and not bothered to come online :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

WHERE IS A NEW MAY BABY ALREADY!!! I'm ready for some birth announcements. 


They are doing a baby thing for me at work today so that should be fun. Sure I'll gain a few lbs from all the food. I've already slathered on the stretch marks cream for the day.


----------



## mummy3

Wow lucky that sounds fun, and delicious!


----------



## Inge

im off to watch wrestling and carry on croteching Leos 2nd blanket


----------



## luckyme225

Food always makes work better haha.


----------



## 24/7

Super full from all my pie now, not really feeling the planned power walk. :p xx


----------



## span

I just made the mistake of attacking an easter egg a week early, downing a glass of fruit juice then lying down for a snooze. When hubby came home all amorous I'd bloated so much I literally couldn't move and was like a beached whale. :blush:
He refuses to go as far as :sex: but I've warned him that, in a few weeks, he might not get a say in the matter. :rofl:

I've also had a LOT of discharge. For the 1st time I'm having to wear liners as standard. :blush:

Been playing with my cloth nappy stash and putting them into drawers in the nursery. I've got FAR to many. :wacko:

Hope Sam decides he wants some shepherds pie 24. :dohh:

Re circumcision: we won't be getting it done if we have a boy as nobody in either of our families has had it done so it's not something we'd even consider, unless needed for a medical reason, but I also feel that it's the choice of the parents. It's what you're used to or what your religion/culture is.


----------



## 24/7

Nappy stash pictures please!! :D:D xx


----------



## span

24/7 said:


> Super full from all my pie now, not really feeling the planned power walk. :p xx

Ah so Sam DID want the pie! :thumbup:

I've had grand plans to do plenty of walking once I started ML but nothing so far. Might give my triathlon club a laugh tomorrow night by turning up for the swim training session.

I reckon walking will be more appealing when I decide to serve baby its eviction notice. :winkwink:


----------



## 24/7

This is eviction walking!! :D:D Yesterdays walk did nothing to encourage anything other than me getting abit out of breath, am going to attempt a hill, zzz.... Well I am when I can move again!! xxx


----------



## Soph22

I've had to wear liners for weeks now, think it's pretty normal. (at least I assume so)

Went to a wedding yesterday. First time I've ever left a wedding so early, but i was just DONE. only so long I can be asked to wear heels and sit at the table. It was great to see so many friends though and CRAZY to realize that the next time I see them I'll be a mom!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummy3

Easter egg:cloud9: Can't find many of them over here:cry:


----------



## Wiggler

I HAD MY BABY!!!! :haha: Only joking, I been tidying all day, oh I live such a glamourous life. Still got more to do, but I feel really rough so been taking it slow. We was going to get every room perfect today but I just don't have the energy so just doing our bedroom, bathroom, lounge and kitchen. Dylans room and the cupboards can wait til tomorrow evening when OH is home from work. 

mummy - no pesto yet! I'm being brave and holding out. Also I have a mega cold so wouldn't enjoy it that much anyways :( Hows your little lady doing?

homemade pesto sweeps.... sounds like such a waste of delish pesto! :rofl: 

I sorted through my old clothes earlier and got all depressed looking at my beautiful size 10 trousers then looking at my fat tree trunk legs :cry: I am such a fat cow. Seriously, these are not my legs, someone replaced my lovely slim legs with a fat old ladies legs at some point since I had Dylan. I have all the motivation I need now to get slim again after I have the baby though. I want to wear my lovely trousers!! :thumbup:

What is everyone up to this evening?

I agree with the other ladies, we need more May babies!!! Start popping em out ladies while I sneak a few places back in the queue :haha::blush:


----------



## luckyme225

I've been going through starburst and jolly rancher jelly beans like crazy. I love Easter candy.


----------



## Soph22

cadbury eggs are my Easter candy weakness!


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler:haha: You meany! You will get back to your size 10s hun :hugs:

Eilidhs good ta, she's just chilling on her mat atm:cloud9:

Lucky, easter candy is totally lacking without easter eggs!

Any sign of Lisa?


----------



## mummy3

Soph, mini eggs are yummy


----------



## lisaf

I'm just going through starbursts like crazy, lol... some genius came up with a variety pack that is only the red flavors.. its freakin awesome!! :)


Re: circumcision - I don't think its a horrible thing to do and totally each person's choice. Here its still VERY common though its dropping in popularity. I'm kind of indifferent... part of me worries that he'll need it done eventually and I'd rather have it done as an infant in that case. The other part of me doesn't want to bother... why do anything that isn't 'necessary'? They'll do it for us while in hospital if we want, otherwise we have to schedule it with a surgeon etc and its a huge hassle. I'm kind of just hoping we won't bother and won't have to think about it! I had DH totally on board with no circumcising until we picked our pediatrician who is getting his son done :dohh: I'll admit it made me want to do it too. So darned confusing.
Oh.. and my dad isn't cut but my brother is... it was never an issue that he didn't look like dad! :) Just thought I'd share.


----------



## lisaf

I adore the mini cadbury creme eggs!!! Can't eat a full sized one but I will pop those small ones in like they're popcorn :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Angel3000 - I can't at the moment as I'm in the middle of Operation Clean My House, I mean, Eviction, but my brothers and uncle all had it done late, my brothers because their foreskins fused to their penises. I'll PM you later about it, in case you have any questions ahead of time. I had Isaiah done at 6 days old and I have no regrets about it. I am confident in my decision to have him circumcised, and despite what one person in that thread tried to say, he is far from traumatized from it. In fact, the kid is obsessed with and proud of the willy between his legs.


----------



## Angel3000

Wiggler!!!!!! :hugs: wondered what was going on with you lol
aww dont worry am sure you'll get back into those jeans eventually. . . . erm i guess now would be the wrong time to say that when i had my first LO i went right back into my old jeans and i'm talking size 8-10 :D
and took me awhile to not be able to get into then this time too, i was about maybe 24 wks before i had to start wearing stretchy pants :D..... and i'll shut up now hahahaha


----------



## Wiggler

:sick: creme eggs, they are far too sweet for me. 

I'm just about to have some chicken soup, it cures almost everthing and will hopefully help me feel better :)


----------



## lisaf

Girls, I woke up this morning to 99 facebook notifications....
ALL of them were from my DH 'liking' photos of mine up on facebook... all done at about 2:30am.. and all of them were pet photos (from what I could see... couldn't be bothered to look at all 99 photos he liked).
I think someone was a WEE bit drunk last night :rofl:

In fact, I think facebook caps the notification count at 99 so I don't even know how many photos he actually liked :haha:
He gets a TEENSY bit sentimental when drunk.


----------



## Wiggler

Haha Angel, I was back in my size 10's a few weeks after Dylan popped out and my size 8's a month later, then I had the vile Implanon and piled on 4 stone :cry:


----------



## lisaf

BrandiCanucks said:


> Angel3000 - I can't at the moment as I'm in the middle of Operation Clean My House, I mean, Eviction, but my brothers and uncle all had it done late, my brothers because their foreskins fused to their penises. I'll PM you later about it, in case you have any questions ahead of time. I had Isaiah done at 6 days old and I have no regrets about it. I am confident in my decision to have him circumcised, and despite what one person in that thread tried to say, he is far from traumatized from it. In fact, *the kid is obsessed with and proud of the willy between his legs*.

Aren't they all? :rofl: PMSL!!!!!


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- I love the pack of red/pink starburst, yum!!

MM caramel cadbury eggs!! I've actually went through tons of whopper robin eggs, they are delish!!!!

My husband is circumcised but both of my sons will not be. Personal choice from things I've learned. I don't think there is anything wrong with either choice.


----------



## Angel3000

Wiggler said:


> Haha Angel, I was back in my size 10's a few weeks after Dylan popped out and my size 8's a month later, then I had the vile Implanon and piled on 4 stone :cry:

A Implanon?? what is that?
and either way darl i'm sure you'll get those jeans :)

Lucky - Caramel?? :sick: really dont liek caramel but each to their own i guess


----------



## mummy3

Yeah my son is more than a little obsessed with his penis too lol

Lisa I had a creme egg for breakfast today, the little ones are good but need at least a pack of them. Aww at your DH.

Wiggler, whats an implanon? Sounds like a nightmare!

I really want to hold on to some of my baby weight, down to 125lb now at 5 foot 10.:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Implanon is the contraceptive implant. its horrible


----------



## Angel3000

wait ya mean the rod they stick in ya arm?? i had that too. . . though i didnt put on weight i've heard that can be one of the side effects.


----------



## lisaf

I think we call/called it norplant here in the US?
Back to condoms for me after this LO is here! I loved my Mirena, but since I got no periods, I had no clue what my body was doing and was surprised to find out how irregular/anovulatory my cycles had become (not something that mirena seems to cause by the way, just that not having a period masked the symptoms).
It did also kill my sex drive, but hey, I saved a TON of money on pads/tampons over 5 years :rofl:

I'd totally go back on the pill but my medication makes the pill ineffective :(


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- I'm willing to share some fluff that I've acquired during pregnancy. :haha:

Angel- I love caramel! I could go for a nice caramel sauce latte right about now from my lack of sleep.


----------



## lisaf

ooh, I'd happily contribute some of my baby weight mummy!! ;) Hell, I'll donate some boob size to anyone who wants some! 
I was so sad, kept trying on these clothes at the maternity store and none of them fit...they fit the bump/hips just fine, they didn't fit the boobs at all though (biggest sizes they had :cry:)


----------



## Angel3000

i just call it the implant as thats whats on the leaflet i got, so thats why i got confused on what an implanon was :) guess everyone calls it something different depending on area or something.


----------



## span

Here's some nappy stash pics as requested by 24/7. :flower:

Pic 1 is some of my newborn stash: I have 2 x lil joeys, 6 x teenyfits, 1 x BG xs, 6 x small bamboozle stretchies, 10 x small little lamb bamboos, 2 x xs motherease sandies bamboo and my fave wrap (thirsties duo). (also have some prefolds and wraps)
Pic 2 is newborn aios, wraps and fleece liners
Pic 3 is mainly pockets and inserts -a few BGs (inc 2 x small aios), flips, couple ebay cheapies, little lamb pocket, easyfit. 
Pic 4 is the bamboo fitteds (motherease, bamboozles, little lambs) with their bamboo boosters.

Hubby thinks I've lost the plot and I'm inclined to agree. I was only going to get a few, see what worked best then get more after that. Now have 40 plus prefolds. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







newborn stash.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 4









drawer1.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4









drawer2.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4









drawer3.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## luckyme225

I'm getting mirena 2 months postpartum. Nervous because I've never had it. I figure it will work best for me since we wont be trying for another 4-5 years, so I know I will have it for at least 3 years. Plus it's compatible with breastfeeding and I really hope I'm lucky enough to skip periods!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My poor poor vajayjay is sick. It just snotted again.


----------



## Wiggler

Yea angel, thats what I mean. I got a LOT of the negative side affects, loss of sex drive, major weight gain even though I was still eating well, I turned into a stroppy hormonal bitch, bled constantly for the 18 months I had it in. It's vile and I wish they had warned me of the side affects before I had it cos I would have run out of the drs surgery as fast as my legs could take me.

lisa, I'm going onto condoms too. So much simpler, and when/if we TTC again all he has to do is not put one off instead of worring when my cycle will return to normal after stopping hormonal contraception


----------



## 24/7

Oh wow - I love the nappies!! :D:D I still haven't bought any yet, bad me!! XX


----------



## Angel3000

all cloth nappies Span?? . . . . well i guess am glad i have disposable as with those you can never have too many :D
i did think about getting terry toweling nappies, but the idea of more washing alongside the load of extra baby clothing i'm gonna be washing kinda made my mind up for me hahaha


----------



## Wiggler

Awww!! Cute nappies Span!!

Mummy I will happily donate my tummy flab, fat thighs and fat arse to you if you want. As long as I can keep my boobies I'm happy. They look bloody great!!


----------



## 24/7

Condoms and natural contraception for us - It worked before so hopefully should again. xx


----------



## mummy3

Not sure which contraceptive to use here, need to decide by next thursday though:wacko:

Span :shock: Loving them

Defo will not be having that implanon thing!!

Anyone think fidgets on the way?


----------



## span

I've some disposables for the 1st few days (don't want the meconium staining my precious stash :haha: ) but after that I really wanna stick to cloth as much as I can. Have to now anyway after the amount I've accumulated! :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

span said:


> I've some disposables for the 1st few days (don't want the meconium staining my precious stash :haha: ) but after that I really wanna stick to cloth as much as I can. Have to now anyway after the amount I've accumulated! :rofl:

:rofl: At least you have a very good incentive!


----------



## 24/7

And your collection is only going to get bigger span!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Nothing on news FB page. I hope fidget is coming!


----------



## 24/7

Oh me too wiggler, then it clears the way for the next one of us!! :D:D xx


----------



## span

I expect we'll just use condoms while BF and then I'll eventually go back on the pill. Worked well for me so don't fancy trying anything else. I'd been on the pill for YEARS before ttc as it really helped with bad period pains.
I was only off it for 2-3 months, my periods were nice and regular straight away and we conceived at the 1st attempt so no reason to change. :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

I should be pretty much ready on tuesday (if my credit card pin number is through by then) We got stupid and overspent again so another skint week, good thing we have the plastic to see us through and get the last few bits we need :)


----------



## lisaf

impressive stash span! :) I just saw this other kind I want to try, but I'm sticking with my 2 fuzzibunz until I know for sure that i'm going to like cloth diapering! I also think my OCD would go crazy at too many different 'types' of diapers... I like them all to be the same and stack nicely :rofl:

The only downside to condoms for me, is that I will be aware that each time we have sex, it costs money :haha: Then we have to keep them in stock in the house etc... but on the plus side, there is little to no cleanup afterwards for me :rofl:
I've heard too many bad things about the Nuvaring option... one friend had hers fall out without her noticing, the other got pregnant (not sure if she lost hers too or if it just failed). I really liked the pill damnit :(
Can't think of what other options there are though, lol!


----------



## luckyme225

Getting ready to take off to work... I expect baby news from someone tomorrow!!!!! Have a great day ladies. :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

Have a nice time at work Lucky!


----------



## span

24/7 said:


> And your collection is only going to get bigger span!! :D:D xx

That's what I think too (and what hubby fears). 
I'll have to sell the newborn ones once they no longer fit to finance my habit. :winkwink:


----------



## Angel3000

Aww you poor thing Wiggler, i had my implant in for the whole 3 yrs after my first son as i had decided to not have another one untill he was atleast 3, but that didnt quite work out. Me and "jerk face" broke up when Brandon was 2, took me awhile to get back on my feet, but found my perfect guy at last :) we didnt plan for a baby, we haven't been together that long in reality, and i was on the pill (sods law me thinks) but wouldn't change it for the world. though i will say i'm going back on the implant once this LO is born i do not want another one anytime soon.
My OH's sister had her little girl and a few months down the line fell pregnant with her second she's only three weeks behind me, and i dont fancy going through that lol


----------



## 24/7

I've never tried the pill, I'm too scared it wouldn't work!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I went on the pill when I was younger but alwas forgot to take it. Luckily I HATE the mess of condom free sex so always used them too. LMAO the mess factor almost put me off TTC, its sooooo gross


----------



## span

I was put on the pill by my doctor while still in high school as my period pains got so bad I'd frequently faint and/or be sick. I also had pretty bad spots.
Helped with both. :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My contraception is in the form of a vasectomy that hubby already has, and in July, having my tubes tied. I AM DONE!!


----------



## Wiggler

I want OH to have the snip when we are done having children, but he refuses. I don't want to put myself through major surgery when he can just have a quick little procedure done.


----------



## 24/7

Condoms are nice and tidy!! :D I find things even worse since I'm pregnant, like its not wanted by my body!! :p

Your stash needs to grown span, its a must!! :D xx


----------



## Angel3000

Lisa they've now braught out a patch, not sure how it works but i spoke to my doctors about it once my implant was out, and you can't smoke on it, can't have it if ya suffer from migrains. . think thers more try googling contraceptive patch


----------



## mummy3

We've been using condoms but they hurt, so withdrawal for the min:wacko:

Twice I've got pregnant on the pill, first time was microgynon, second time was the mini pill as well as noresthisterone for bleeding, still not sure how that happened. 

Have a good shift Lucky:hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Withdrawl and planning worked for us for almost a year mummy before TTC. xx


----------



## mummy3

Withdrawel worked better than the pill for me after Anja!


----------



## Angel3000

OMG! :shock: Squishy is once again trying his whole hardest to stretch out. . . and it's not working and hurting me alot, i'm getting feet in the ribs, a head in the. . . well. . . he's head down so ow! but this is making feel ill :(


----------



## lisaf

thanks Angel - wasn't sure they were still doing the patch as I hadn't heard much on it in years. Any kind of hormonal BC that has to go through your system will have the same issue as the pill does for me. My other medication interferes with how the BC pill metabolizes through my system and makes it possibly ineffective (too hard to test and see if its working or not... but I did start spotting a lot when I first started this medication while on the pill.. went on a high dose of the pill just to stop the spotting but I don't know that it was effective for BC).

I am glad i'm not the only one who loves the tidyness of condoms :rofl: !!!


----------



## 24/7

Resting corner of laptop on my pelvis, and Sam obviously objects and has been headbutting it!! :o Definately engaged, its as low as can be!! xx


----------



## heyyady

I've gotten pregnant on the pill, on Depo and on the withdraw method :wacko: so I just got my tubes tied during delivery

I had to make the decision today to stay home- I have a slight cough, am flemmy and am slightly congested. Most likely allergies but I can't take that risk. :cry: I have been crying for hours over this and I feel like my heart is breaking. And to top it off my 14 year old just left for academy days at the boarding school she wants to go to (where my sister and I went) and will be gone til tuesday checking it out. :cry: AND today is hubby's first day back to work! :sad2:


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: hey. xx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angel3000

:hugs: heyy


----------



## mummy3

Hey:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry ladies, Im not away having fidget, Im dying quietly on the sofa :( I'm not feeling at all well today but I have no idea what is wrong! I just dont feel right, if that at all makes sense!

Right I did read the 6 million pages to catch up, but now I forgot damm it! Ermmmm I almost had Joshua circumsized due to medical reasons but dr gave us some exercises to stretch his foreskin and within 6 weeks he was stretched enough to avoid surgery. He no longer gets a 'balloon' when he needs to pee and no back up of urine, although he does pee a bit wonky lol But definitely a decision for a parent to make and no other muppet! 

What else did i read ermmmmm opal fruits mmm love the pink packets! lol and love cadburys caramel eggs.. but been so good not bought (and therefore not eaten) a single one since they came out! Dont like creme eggs though they too sweet!

24, did you go for your power work? I was feeling top notch before my walk yesterday, and I have been struggling today to decide, keep walking and see what it achieves, or take some rest! Well went out for a little walk earlier and just couldnt do it, I was tightening and crampy so much I had to stop so no way I could have done the walk I did yesterday and Id have been stranded in the middle of no where, so till Im feeling better Im not going to be more than 30 minutes away from car or house I really did come over all weird earlier.

Im sorry ladies i forgot all the rest. I hope you're all ok, sounds like lots of babies making a shift on, and the way i feel right now they all going to beat fidget here :( Brandi hope Anberlin gets a move on for you!


----------



## 24/7

Going walking in a minute new, had to eat pie and OH wanted to watch the racing and its much cooler now for power walking, so comfy here though, but I must!! 

Sorry you are feeling poop. xx


----------



## mummy3

New:hugs: You had us all excited there for a while! Sorry you feel so rough hun:hugs:

Heyy, just to say I know how you feel ( I had to miss 5 days with a coldsore), if you ever want to let of steam feel free to pm me:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh contraception, ermm not decided. I would love my tubes tied, but I dont think its going to be a simple request to get it done here! Im nervous about hormone contraceptives as this causes me so much problems, but short term maybe the option. I know i wouldnt stick to condoms lol I did get caught on microgyan30 once, and Joshua well he is another story that child was destined to be here from day dot no matter what! So this time, Im undecided. I guess it'll be something I will discuss with my MW/GP over these next few weeks :)

:hugs: Heyy hun, I hope you feeling better super quick! cant someone come over and keep you company? :hugs:


----------



## Angel3000

awww new i'm sorry you dont feel well hun :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Least I managed some sleep, allbeit on the sofa lol, but I had a couple of hours and hopefully that'll all help. I think I may be a little dyhydrated too as Ive been so sicky feeling Ive not eaten or drank well today. Going to try something small when I woke up properly lol


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: new & Hey

i came off the pill 2 weeks before my wedding day, which id been on since 12 for spotty back :lol: i got pregnant on my wedding night. ( i know this as flew out there for my wedding and flew back the next day :rofl: didnt see dh for several weeks after and i was already being violently ill and awaiting scan. :haha: i then used no form of contraception until i fell pregnent with leila when chloe was about 10 months old.. my periods were all over the shot though and really bad :cry:, again used nothing after having leila and it took till leila was 2 and a half to catch with sienna. as soon as i had sienna i got the mini pill, had to change it 4 times due to problems, and finally stopped taking it the month before i fell preggo with sprout. i want my tubes tied but its hard going to get them to agree, so going to try the coil. not taking any risks im done making babies :lol:

span i love the stash, im a fluffy bum mummy too, sienna is potty training and its sad to think she wont be in them much longer except at night. im not putting sprout in them till he is about 4 months old, from previous experience i find till weaning stage its messy :rofl: i do a wash every 2-3 days. dries in the summer in minutes or on the radiator in a few hours in shitty weather. i adore them :cloud9: i save so much money too :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I thought requesting my tubes tied was going to be difficult. I'm only 25, have two (almost 3) kids and the regret rate among my age group is apparently quite high. I had fought with my last OB over it but he wouldn't budge. He just kept offering Mirena and Nuvaring, but he's very much money-oriented. After my first miscarriage, I developed a constant excruciating pain and he refused to perform surgery to take a look and see what was going on. He wouldn't even order an ultrasound. I was convinced I had endometriosis, as it runs in my family but he claimed I was too young to suffer from it, that it doesn't develop until late 30's or early 40's. When I was pregnant again, the pain went away, but came back with a vengeance after I miscarried that pregnancy too. Finally, he agreed, and lo and behold, STAGE 3 ENDOMETRIOSIS!!

This time, my family doctor referred me to a new OB in town and he explained the risks and everything to me, told me about the high regret rate, etc, and I was completely prepared to tell a white lie and say that my husband's vasectomy failed and that's why I was pregnant again, but he went on to say that he completely understands my reasons, that if he were in the same situation and finishing school and raising a special needs child, with the risk of having another special needs child that he too would jump at the opportunity.

So, he didn't completely understand the reasons, but it was the easiest time I've ever had when it came to making a decision about my body. I'll be going in in July to have it done.


----------



## wild2011

brandi glad theyve dealt with it for you, they wont over here very easily at all.


----------



## mummy3

I've had em ramming sterilisation down my neck here so guess its where you are:shrug:

Brandi, I have endometriosis, have done from teenage years:hugs:

We are just about to watch the Harry Potter movie with lunch and then sweets:cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

enjoy hun!x


----------



## heyyady

GREAT NEWS! Hubby just called from NICU- The girls feedings have been upped to 22 ml per feeding :) Charlotte gained 2 grams (She's been loosing) and Rochelle, my little piggy girl, gained 3 OUNCES over night! She also ripped out her IV- so they left it out as a tese and she's doing fne, so they decided there's no reason to put it back in!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## span

Wild: although I can't be 100% I'm pretty sure we conceived on our wedding night too - it's about 1/2 way between the date from my LMP and the date from the nuchal scan and we weren't trying until the wedding night. :winkwink:


----------



## wild2011

:happydance: i only dtd this time also 2 times the week after my anniversary :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

Hey thats wonderful news hun :hugs:


----------



## Angel3000

i wasn't even trying i just fell victim to sods law :( i was on the pill. . . it didnt work.
i fell with my first out of pure stupidity i was 17 and he was "allergic" to condoms so i put in an appointment for the implant, i dont need to say that we. . ya know before then and i found out i was pregnant on the day of my appointment. This time, i was taking my pill and my menstral cycle was suprisingly regular (didnt used to be) and. . . i missed my period, got a test and it was possitive, theres me shaking the damn thing telling the line to go away :rofl:
and to top it off i took two more both possitive so i had to stop taking the pill.

But see what i mean. . . fell victim to sods law :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:haha: i bought so many tests this time, was addicted to them, but i just knew i was before i even got the positive lol


----------



## Angel3000

:) lol, i've heard of people taking half a dozen in a week just because there like " oh crap" and keep hoping the result changes lol :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

And power walk done and I feel fab, doh!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Omg! Joshua just asked me how a man helps make a baby, he thought it was women, so I explained kinda lol now he wants to know how the man gives the ladies the things she needs. So not in right frame of mind for that convo lol


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy - So glad your little ladies are doing well. I hope you feel better soon so you can visit them. 

Hehe, I took 7 pregnancy tests to confirm this one, I was going to do more but my MW told me off :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Good luck new!! :p

Wild, bump picture up for you to examine for signs of dropping!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new, thats one convo I am redirecting to OH. I don't want to have that discussion at all with Dylan or bubs :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

erm why not go with something like when a man and woman love each other, sometimes out of that love a baby is created . . . thats what i'm planning on telling my son Brandon when he asks :D


----------



## Wiggler

But angel, how do you plan on answering the resulting "but how?" :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

not sure what the signs of dropping are as i didnt notice that with my first but here's a recent bump pic anyway :D


----------



## 24/7

37+2.... xx


----------



## Angel3000

Wiggler - for now i think i'll go with "it's just magic" :D he's 4yrs so i'm hoping i dont have to think about it too much, i've already had to answer the question of " why dont you and daddy live together?" which i think i answered well, it was "well me and daddy decided to just go our seperate way and thought it would be best"


----------



## Angel3000

is it me or does it look like i've dropped more than 24 has? and i'm only 35 weeks . . .


----------



## wild2011

angel and 24 both bubs look low to me, ;) x


----------



## wild2011

i think cos 24 was so so slim before she wont look as "dropped as others" but will be suprised he has, i can deffo see he has shifted south lol


----------



## 24/7

Thanks wild!! :D He is lower, but no pressure or anything so he is hanging on up there a little bit!! :p xx


----------



## 24/7

Wild you are my bump guru!! :D:D xx


----------



## Angel3000

now ya see my Squishy has been head down and low for over a month now and every now and then i get a hell of alot of pressure and it gets worse when i get BH


----------



## Wiggler

Cute bumps ladies!


----------



## 24/7

Thanks wiggler, I've definately grown lots this week!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I will be as honest as I can with Joshua, he just didnt pick the right night lol Joshua is really good about his dad and understanding who helped me make him etc Its been a bit easier as its just the 3 of us when fidget gets here, as Joshua says both he and fidget are super special because they get double mummy hugs instead of daddy hugs!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont think I appear dropped at all, yet I feel the pressure its immense so not sure. Well I am sure because I know he is engaged pmsl but dont look it I dont think lol


----------



## Angel3000

thanks :) Well Wiggler i think it's your turn lets see that lovely bump of yours :D


----------



## 24/7

Aww new, Joshua is such a sweet boy, a real credit to you. :hugs: xx


----------



## wild2011

u all ready for a barrel of laughs, u woudlnt belive how hard it was to reach the enter key to take this one, ill get a clearer one wen chloes up tomorrow and can push it for me lol 

im just a beached whale im dreading bump growing ne more roll on growth scan xx:cry: 

edit that pics on next post lol
 



Attached Files:







Image277.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wild2011

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







Image275.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## new_to_ttc

;) he just knows what side of his bread is buttered lol he often says im the best mummy he ever got, and Im like baby im the only one you got, he said yeah but i wont swop you ahhhh lol


----------



## 24/7

Wow Wild, your bump looks fab!! :D xx


----------



## Angel3000

wow you look as big as what i was with my first and i was just carrying alot of water :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

omg you just keep growing, no wonder u have quick labours lolol you'll just burst him out lol :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: angel i look bigger than i did with lo one and she was 10lb 11 at 36 weeks :haha: its just growth growth growth and im not eating much, ive lost weight everywhere else cos the monkey is stealing everything :lol: the bare one is lying down if i do it stood up i cant reach the button on laptop and its dropped very bloody low lol


----------



## Angel3000

wow.
In honesty i'm suprised i've even dropped am only 35 wks and he's really low.


----------



## wild2011

ive been dropped a couple of weeks too


----------



## Angel3000

yeah, i just hope it doesn't mean i'm gonna pop before 37 wks, i want him to atleast be a term baby before i do :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im just heavy high or low its just too heavy!


----------



## Angel3000

aww bless ya New, we gonna see a bump pic from you??? :D


----------



## wild2011

ive had threats of him coming angel, but i reckon ill go over lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont think I changed from last week lol and i got no one here to take one tonight lol


----------



## Angel3000

awww ya not tried taking a pic on ya phone looking through a mirror?? thats what i do :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont have a mirror hun, only had 1 in the bathroom but thats not there now as we doing the work in there lol


----------



## Angel3000

aaah and wild i've had one false alarm so far but no more. . . hoping i dont get anymore unless it's the real thing :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm gonna post one later. I'll compare 36, 37 and 38 weeks. Pretty sure I've dropped.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont have a mirror hun, only had 1 in the bathroom but taken it down while we do the work.

Apologises if this posts twice, it said I dont it, now it says I not lol me thinks BnB is having a crappy moment lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

See! crappy moment lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i couldnt even get on bnb a mo ago, ive never had false alarms with the girls angel, so it crapped me up this time lol x


----------



## 24/7

BnB being naughty here too!! 

Hula hoop time!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol 24... anyone would think you wanted Sam out lol


----------



## wild2011

my ribs seriously feel tender & raw, SPROUT UR HURTING MUMMY :cry:


----------



## 24/7

The edible kind!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: oooooo lolol Me thick!!


----------



## wild2011

no uuuuuuuuuuu pregnant :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah might as well make the most of that excuse, wont be long I have to go back to being regular thick lolol


----------



## 24/7

Despite still being able to do most things, even I wouldn't be hula hooping!! :p 

Ouchy reflux tonight, zzz!! xx


----------



## wild2011

im sneaking off to bed shortly, really sore. x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol would have been worth a photo and video clip, rest of us could laugh ourselves into labour lol


----------



## mummy3

:rofl:

Gave up half way through movie, will watch more later when DH done cleaning:winkwink:

Great bumps, angel you and 24/7 carry totally differently so its hard to say whos dropped most. 24/7 he looks bigger though:happydance:

Do you think hula hooping would have the same effect as trampolining for pregnant women/mums?!


----------



## 24/7

I'm not assisting anyone into labour, you can't all beat me. :p
Night wild, hope you get some sleep. xx


----------



## Angel3000

Urgh. . . ive just suddenly gotten really hot and i feel a little sickly, belly feels overwhelmingly tight and i'm doing the "to and fro" dance with the bathroom. upset tummy me thinks :(
I hope this dont last or land up being a virus, i'm taking my son to the beach tomorrow :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

sweet dreams wild hope you feel better in the morning hun!

24 - could you assist me please, I promise to help you :) lol 

angel hope its not viral... Im sorry if i shared any bugs in here!!


----------



## Angel3000

lol not sure how you'd ba able to do that New :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: nite ladies im done in xxxx


----------



## Angel3000

Night Wild!!! :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im magic angel lol

night wild :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Night wild:flower:


----------



## mummy3

Aww angel hope its not a tummy bug:hugs:


----------



## Angel3000

:rofl: New
And Mummy whats trampolining ment to do??. . . . wait. . . never mind, 
:dohh: just put 2 and 2 together :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I'll think about it new. :p Hula hooping does sound really fun!! :D xx


----------



## meow951

Just a flying visit to check if any one has has their babies yet! Which i see hasn't happened yet.

Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## new_to_ttc

We're trying meow lol.. hows u hun?


----------



## Angel3000

aside from hot flushes and tight tummy and feeling sick, i'm good :)

you maybe trying but am not lol way to early for me :D :haha:


----------



## MilosMommy7

meow - nope, we're still waiting! lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

popping in for an update. i'm feeling better today. might be because i got a lot of sleep last night seeing that today is OH's first day off since last weekend. but he's switching to 2nd shift tomorrow so he'll be here in the morning and i can get more rest than i was getting this past week. and just in time! :)


----------



## meow951

I'm alrite. Tightenings and cramping pretty much gone today. Been in a vile mood though lol Poor DH!

What colour is the mucus plug? I've had a few tiny bit of green snot like discharge. Just wondering if this is normal?


----------



## new_to_ttc

think its a snotty colour hun, its defo plug if it has a pinky streak in it and sometimes a bit of red blood xxxxx


----------



## meow951

Ah no pinky stuff or blood yet. Just green. I shall keep an eye on it.


----------



## new_to_ttc

think it breaks away in bits hun :) 

milos glad you is feeling better hun, sleep works like magic :)


----------



## Angel3000

Oh my lord, has anyone seen the thread "10 kicks per day?" 
It's like no one understands the phrase "take it with a pinch of salt" 
You individually will know your baby's movements and they wont always be ten per hour or day or whatever the MW lands up telling you, because each child is different.

Sorry wanted to rant a bit :D


----------



## MilosMommy7

meow - mine has been a mixture of green or yellow.


----------



## Inge

right the twinges round my back end have gone and are replaced by really lovel sharp twinges in the vaginal area somewhere near the crease under my bump around the pelvic area. Just ate some ice cream to numb my tummy :haha: The twinges come and go and OH keeps looking at me worried asking if im ok :haha: Iv been sat cross legged on the floor for ages as its the only comfy position atm :haha: im in bed now and going to sleep soon. Hopefully I can go to sleep and the twinges dont keep me up.


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - fab bump hun! Sleep well :hugs:

Angel - I'll get a bump pic tomorrow, my camera sucks and requires natural light to take visible pics, so night pics are a no-no :(

I don't go by 10 kicks per day, I go by bubs routine as little pesto could quite easily do 10 kicks before I even drag my bum out of bed in the morning, and if I went by the 10 kicks per day if little pesto was quiet for the rest of the day then I could be missing the fact that he/she needs help.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not sure I can get much bigger...I hope. I'm not liking the stretch marks. 5 pregnancies and it just HAS to be my last that gives em to me.

36 weeks, 37 weeks and 38 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks - Speck.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









37 weeks - Speck.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4









38 weeks - Speck.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! Stopping by to see how things are going. I see there have been no more babies but it looks like lots of us are close. I don't think I'll go anytime soon. I've had BH but no other signs. I actually feel good still and have only experienced minor discomfort. My feet look ridiculous and my bump is huge. I was already carrying low so it's hard to tell if I've dropped. 

Has anyone heard from hopeful?


----------



## MilosMommy7

brandi - cute bump! i dont see too much of a difference in size. except week 37 looked slightly smaller, probably the way baby was positioned. and week 38 looks like it's starting to drop :thumbup:


is anyone else experience tons of pressure in their butt? the past two days i've felt it a lot when i sit on the toilet to go pee. it feels like i have to poo, but it's usually nothing and is just weird pressure :dohh:


----------



## heyyady

Milos- I had that for about the last week or so- just the way Rochelle had her head wedged in there-


----------



## span

35 weeks today. :flower: 
Here's my bump pic for this week. Gonna head out in the sun with hubby today. :thumbup:
Hope some of your babies start to get a move on today. :baby:

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=194183&d=1303112607


----------



## heyyady

Span- oh my goodness- you have such a neat and tidy bump :) 
I think mine was bigger than that at 12 weeks! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

ok so heres about a 1/4 of my stash :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







nappy.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 3









napp2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi and span - lovel bump pics

Wild - oooooh nice stash!

me and Dylan are having a pig out day :haha: I'm super hungry and Dylans appetite hasn't calmed down yet so we are working our way through anything yummy looking :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

fab bump ladies, 

wiggler- go for it, im still super tired and not sleeping well anymore so trying to stay out the girls ways cos ill likely explode if they step a foot out of line, need to go and change sheets on mine and siennas bed tho and i cba to move yet. x


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun :hugs: I hope you manage to get a good nights sleep tonight. 

Dylan was in a foul mood earlier cos I wouldn't give him juice (he only has 1-2 cups a day now and the rest of time he has water) but he has really cheered up now thankfully, I'm still full of cold and don't want to be dealing with tantrums. 

Is it lunchtime yet? I want my cheesy bacon pasta!!! Oh well, I'll just have to munch on other stuff until then :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Not a good sleep here either, zzz!! :( xx


----------



## heyyady

the good part of me staying home today(yesterday?) was I slept, A LOT. Now I'm wide awake though!
Trying to boost my milk supply- have the mother's milk tea and drinking my body weight in water and still can't seem to get up past where I am- which is an issue because as of tomorrow (Today?) at noon the girls will pass me up...am going to give in and have a guiness I think- and going to use the good pump at the hospital loads tomorrow and hope I can keep ahead!


----------



## Angel3000

Morning ladies!! getting ready to go out to the beach today, and woke up from the weirdest dream, i was having an argument with the "jerk face" the ex all coz he wasn't doing jack sh*t around the house for his new OH, which is weird coz he when i was with he never did either lol :haha:
But anyway looking forward to beach time with my munchkin. What are any or your plans today girls?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sun is out, must mean its morning! Wow that has got to be the worst sleep ever! Im still feeling totally weird and not well, so have a GP appt for tomorrow.

How is everyone? Lots of sleepy mums to be I see :( 

Whats todays plans?


----------



## Angel3000

Awww New i'm sorry your still feeling groggy :(

I'm off to the beach with my little munchkin and better half :)
Hoping the wether stays good :)
Whats your plans for today?? you gonna go for walk later if ya feel better??


----------



## new_to_ttc

I might take Joshua over to the beach too. It looks nice enough from here pmsl I can sit and read and he gets to have fun in the out doors, its win win :) need to go bangor first and pick some things up will do that when I can be bothered to dress lol


----------



## Inge

Iv just got back from town myself. Feel off today but dont know why :shrug: OH thinks im just being moody but I dont feel 100% myself really. Milos- Iv had that pressure too. theres times when I feel like il just stay sat down on the loo cos its too uncomfortable to get back up :haha:
also had a chicken bake and apple danish from Greggs :blush: didnt feel hungry but I needed to make myself eat something as yesterday I hardly ate at all. Iv got some chicken breast il have later but might just have on its own in a sandwich (strange I know) The twinges are gone but still feel lots of pressure still.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm jealous. All this talk of beaches in April when it freaking snowed here yesterday.

I have officially determined this child is NEVER coming out. I spent 10 hours yesterday sweeping, mopping, dishes, laundry, packing and moving boxes, sorting boxes, etc. My front lawn is covered with a crapload of broken beds, toys, peed-on mattresses that idiots keep sifting through and leaving a mess of.

Of course, I also tried the spicy food, raspberry tea, and again, sex, to get things going and this child will not budge. She's too comfy and cozy in there and it's driving me crazy. Isaiah was here by now, but Zoe was only 2 days early. This child has 7 days to get out, or else.


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no, its that time of year again. The bloody ice cream van has started coming round 2-4 times a day, I am so happy that Dylan doesn't know what that noise is yet :haha: OH got all excited when he heard it and I had to ruin his fun and told him no icecream van ice cream until after bubs comes, he went back to work in a strop with me :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

BrandiCanucks said:


> This child has 7 days to get out, or else.

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:grr: :grr: :grr: who stole my flipping MOJO. omg ive got no energy :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Been to town, home now more crampy and BH then when I left! I do not remember anything like this with Joshua at all. Infact we were all surprised when my waters broke as I'd had no signs or anything.

Having a salad for lunch, though Im really not hungry or in the mood for eating, need's must! Then said we may go to the park. Its lovely weather here but not quite sure its beach weather, not for me sitting still anyways Joshua would be ok running round lol so park it is! assuming my arse doesnt get glued to the sofa and my eyes accidently drift shut lolol


----------



## span

Come on babies hurry up! 
Want mine to stay put though until at least 37 weeks as I've just visited a MW led birthing centre and LOVED it. Means a 30 minute drive rather than a 5 minute drive but that's a small price to pay. It's the next best option as hubby refuses to even consider a home birth :dohh:.
It's got me even more excited about having our baby now. :cloud9::baby:


----------



## meow951

span- I feel the same about my midwife led centre. It's literally 5-10 minutes away whereas the hospital is about 40 mins. Its so nice and homely there. I was going to have a home birth but i've decided to go midwife led as it really is nice. Plus they need people to use the facilities to stop them getting shut down!

It's about time we had at least 1 baby be born. I thought we might have one last night, it being a full moon and all.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anyone want some snow? I would be more than happy to ship it to you.

I predict every May baby will be born before Anberlin comes.


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: brandi, that'd be making late may mummies go preterm lol x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Or late May Mommies go overdue while I head into June, lol.


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

dont panick ur not 39 weeks yet, i had sienna at 40+4 x


----------



## 24/7

Sam is really quiet today and I don't like it. :( xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had my daughter at 39w5d and my son at 38w2d. My midwife predicted a few weeks ago that I'd have her between 38 and 39 weeks. If that's the case, she has two days to get out. I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt and giving her until 39w5d, like her sister had.

In all seriousness though, she's my last, so I really don't mind it too much. I just don't want to go overdue. She's already been a brat and been the first one to give me stretch marks. I've had the 19th in mind for a while now, so if she's not here sometime tomorrow, I have no doubt in my mind that she will be a May baby and not an April.


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: as is sprout :( x


----------



## wild2011

ur mw didnt do good estimate than :lol: mw's here dont say ne thing of the sort here, ht wud get peoples hopes up, ive gone longer with each pregnancy so far. x


----------



## new_to_ttc

How far over do they let you go over there Brandi? 27th + 14days = May 11th at latest hun you'll be popped before the late may mums lol


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not sure, to be honest, but I will be refusing consultations and induction. She'll come on her own. I've had a healthy, uncomplicated pregnancy. I don't see the need for it.

Wild - My last OB had been spot on. Said I would go between 38 and 39 weeks and Isaiah came at 38w2d. I remember, I was due December 13 and he said I wouldn't make it to December. Isaiah was born 11 hours and 15 minutes into December.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh so you may have a June baby... how much over do these little babies like to cook for?? lol he got 10 days here, then his time is up and I will let Drs take over lol


----------



## wild2011

i thought u were desperate for her to come out? id be taking a sweep and consultation for sure, i mean uve prob done more damage with all the sex that a delicate feel around will do? how far over r u willing to go then? its 14 days total here tops.


----------



## 24/7

Just got my next consultant appointment through.... For 13th June, hmmm!! :p xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nah, I'm not desperate. I don't mind too much, to be honest. She's my last so I want to enjoy it. I'm not as uncomfortable as I complain about. I'd just rather not go overdue, is all, but I will refuse any interventions if I do go overdue. 

See, April 27 is my due date by my insemination date, by LMP, I'm due May 2, so I do still have that 5 day window. By insemination dates, I'm 38w5d today, but by LMP, I'm only 38 weeks at most, so it is still possible to have her in that 38-39 week window.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm willing to wait until she comes on her own. I know I won't be pregnant forever. Technically, full-term is 37-42 weeks, so I don't consider myself overdue until 42w1d. I might consider a sweep then, but that's as far as I'll go. I refuse induction and I will downright refuse a c-section unless it's absolutely medically necessary.


----------



## new_to_ttc

What date did the hospital give you hun, based on your dating scan?

24... how far away is that appt!!! You better not need it! lol Must mean they not overly worried though so thats good :)


----------



## 24/7

It was wrong, booo am back two days after my due date - By 13th June I'd be about 46 weeks. :dohh: xx


----------



## 24/7

I wasn't going to post, as don't want to say and then they stop.... Last few hours have had pains in my back/stomach coming and going in waves!! :D:D xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My 8 week ultrasound placed me at April 27. My 12 week placed me at April 30. My midwife used her little wheel thing and determined an April 27th due date based on insemination dates. Since we knew the date of insemination, she said it's easier to determine an exact due date than if I had sex to get pregnant.

BUT...my husband and I had sex the night before I was inseminated and he came back with a very low sperm count. So there is an unlikely, but possible chance of Anberlin actually being his. We're not going to do a DNA test though, because we know it's unlikely. He's also come to a place of acceptance and we both feel that all the progress we've made may come crashing down if a DNA test confirms he's not Daddy. Unless she develops symptoms of Zoe's condition, there will be no DNA test.

So, midwife has my due date set based on my insemination dates, which is 5 days earlier than my LMP due date.


----------



## wild2011

:happydance: 24, still and how often/? xxxx


----------



## span

Ooooh 24 hope this is the start for you! Keep us posted as much as you can! :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: right thats it,, Im power walking later lol the best deal Im prepared to do is share fidgets bday with Sam... no ways are you allowed to beat us :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## wild2011

thought u was gunna hula hoop new? :rofl: x


----------



## new_to_ttc

nooo 24 isd hula hooping.. i was going to laugh the baby out at her lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Come on Sam!!


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies! Work baby shower was so sweet. They had everything a preggo would want, pasta salad, chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, biscuits, huge sub sandwiches, m&ms and cake. It was like heaven for my belly haha. Made me feel all embarrassed as I opened my gifts. Today I have hospital exams and hopefully I'll pass. Made my self eat fruit for breakfast and will have a protein filled lunch, so hopefully my pregnancy brain wont get in the way. :haha: only problem is I can't use the restroom during the 2 1/2 hour test.

Hey- fenugreek helped boost my supply. Makes you smell a bit like maple syrup though.

24/7- Hope this is the start for you.


----------



## wild2011

gl lucky! :hugs:

24 cumonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn hula hooppppppppp him out xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

good luck Lucky hun, Im sure you'll great :)


----------



## hopefulmama

Bizy- I'm still here, just haven't been on the site since thursday... Glad you're feeling well, you're one of the fortunate ones.


----------



## 24/7

No timing, they aren't regular or anything like that, noooo!!! :( If anything they have slowed down.... Back to waiting!! :p xx


----------



## hopefulmama

I have my baby nurse/doula coming today to get acquainted with my house and talk hippie weird shit to me i am sure, like doulas do, she's just a little to calm for me. She is going to be staying the first week with me at my house after birth and wants to get the 'lay of the land' and give her list of everything she needs and food requirements, she also tried persuading me to watch some 'beautiful' birthing video that i had to decline via phone so i am sure she will push that again when she gets here.


----------



## Inge

ooh 24/7 - could be something starting :happydance:
Im still feeling sick and have a sore lower area. Had a bath and it helped til I needed to get out again :haha: Still having the thick discharge that im assuming is plug :thumbup: I think...not 100% sure as the lighting wasnt perfect but there may have been a tiny speck of light pink in the discharge. I have midwife tomorow at 12:20 so will talk over things then with her :wacko:
Iv eaten loads of strawberries today as my hunger has just kicked back in :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

hey girls back from the beach and OMG am i in pain :( all in my lower area and round the tops of my thighs.
I'm not worried about squishy as he's been moving every now and then, not hard as he usually does but he's moving so i know he's ok, but i feel stiff, i feel sick and my tummy feels really tight every so often, plus i think my plug is deffo coming out you'd think my foof had a cold :rofl: . I think i've dont way too much today plus i dont think running after a 4 yr old was a very good idea, lucky OH managed to catch him :D

But anyway enough about me lol hows have your days been ladies?? :)


----------



## Inge

Im ok angel, sore tummy and lower area too. Iv eaten loads of strawberries today which was nice. We have some fresh bread downstairs but I cant be bothered to go get some. OH wont go for me either :cry: :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

awww bless i'm sure bribing him with something might get him going hahahaha


----------



## Inge

angel- iv tried but he isnt budging :haha: hes playing ps3 so isnt going to move any time soon :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Cancellation on Sam arrival, all tightenings have now disappeared!! :( xx


----------



## Angel3000

omg, typical man on a PS3, kinda glad my OH isn't as bad if i need something he'll get me it.
I'd shove him off it and complain he's not paying me attention :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

Awww you poor thing 24 :(


----------



## Inge

2 slices of frresh bread and butter :cloud9: Shoulda brought the loaf up cos its so nice


----------



## Angel3000

hmmmm ok now i fancy bread and butter


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - I'll take the snow! Its too hot! (Yes I'm one of those odd brits who hates the hot weather :haha:)

24/7 - :( I hope things start again soon, we need more babies born!!

I just had the most gorgeous cheesy pasta with bacon and mushrooms. I want more, but that would mean eating tomorrows lunch... hmmm, decisions, decisions :haha:

I have been so tired today, I had to go lay down twice, even Dylan ended up having 2 naps! I'm feeling a bit more awake now, but could still quite easily fall asleep right here. I'm hoping I will be full of energy again tomorrow, I hate feeling this worn out.

Still no signs that baby wants to come out here :happydance::happydance: No plug, no increased BH, no cervix pain, no nothing :thumbup: I really don't want an April baby.


----------



## 24/7

Recipe please wiggler!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

recipe:

Milk - 3/4 pint
bacon - 6 rashers
pasta - enough for 3
mushrooms - 8-9 normal mushrooms
satchet of sauce :rofl: 

I am far too lazy to cook from scratch today :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Booo, I can't use packet sauce, but now I'm craving some!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I am going to make some from scratch soon, but add chicken to it too. I'll just make a cheese sauce and add some parsley to it. Works out much cheaper than buying satchets. I can make larger portions too and freeze it. I'm not sure which cheese to use though...


----------



## wild2011

i dont liek packet stuff cos i dont like the taste of anything made up with milk, and i doubt using water would have the desired effect :sick: sounds luvly tho wiggler. hope u get some energy tomoz, but only on the condition u share, ive had none for 2 days running and im truly sick of it just now.

had a few ouchies here in the last hour, he really cant have much space in there now, every time he moves im squeeling. :haha:

kids fed and upstairs, they need bathing but i really dont think i can manage the bending over the bath to wash 3 lots of hair, tempted to get them changed and do it in the morning.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, If I have more energy tomorrow I will happily share :)


----------



## span

Sorry 24 that things have stopped - hopefully it's just temporary!

I've just given in and eaten the ears off the lindt gold bunny I was given by work. I made it a week without touching it so sort of pleased with myself. :kiss:

Wiggler I'm another Brit who can't handle hot weather. We went to the Canadian Rockies for our honeymoon rather than a beach. :thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

so very kind of u hun :lol:

have managed to hoover downstairs get the washing in, we all had lasagne with new pots and pees was yummy. only had a teeny portion tho so theres another serving sat looking at me, i cant manage bigger meals than the kids ne more. infact they eat more :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

span- only the ears? i wudda eaten its entire head, shortly followed by its body :rofl: now i want some chocolate. :cry: :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Now I want chocolate - You are all so mean!! 

I'd use mature cheddar wiggler, but I used to love strong cheese!! xx


----------



## Angel3000

:rofl: i cheat in a sense, i use mushroom soup :D
cook pasta till soft then drain and add a breakfast bowl full of grated cheese and mix, then add two tins of cream of mushroom soup and mix cooking keeping it over the heat while stiring then add whatever else ya fancy in it like bacon or chicken or what i do and add extra mushrooms :D then i put it all in an ovendish put a layer of grated cheese on the top and pop it in the oven till the cheese on top goes nice a crispy :D


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh lasagne! I looooove lasagne with tons of white sauce. YUM! I love cooking, but my kitchen is so teeny and gets really hot and stuffy which kinda sucks the enjoyment out of it for me.


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - I was thinking of using mature cheddar, I can't stand it on its own, but its lovely in sauces, I might bung a bit of garlic philly in too.

Angel, that sounds yummy!!


----------



## wild2011

angel that sounds divine! nom nom

the lasagne was amazing, :cloud9:


----------



## Angel3000

:) thats my recipe for cheesey pasta bake, OH's mam told me it and said it was maccaroni cheese but without the maccaroni, so i looked it up online and found out it was a cheesey pasta bake she was making all along :rofl:


----------



## span

wild2011 said:


> span- only the ears? i wudda eaten its entire head, shortly followed by its body :rofl: now i want some chocolate. :cry: :haha:

The head has just gone too. :blush:

Overdone it a bit now. :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

I was a bad mummy the other day, Dylans easter egg may have found its way to my mouth :blush: I'm going to buy him a bigger and better one tomorrow to make up for it though. I do feel a bit guilty.


----------



## span

I'm a sucker for anything involving pasta and cheese together. :munch:


----------



## meow951

24/7- You are not allowed to have a baby before me :haha:

I have also had the pains and tightenings that i've been getting recently for the past 2 hours but they had now died off too. Tomorrow i will have been having these pains for a week. Either come out baby or be quiet until you're ready.


----------



## wild2011

:haha: 

RANT; my sister has just txt, out the blue not heard from her for a while, she has done nothing this pregnancy but ram names down my neck that we dont want nor did we ask for, names that are particularly vile and even my mum pulls faces at. anyhow id firmly told her last time we have a couple in the lime lite we liked but firmly no decission has been made and wont be till hes here and by me and dh only not by her! so i get this text, so how long till alex is popping out.

ffsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss just cos i said it was my fav, why does she feel the need to use it, its not set in stone and dh would be really pissed if he new she was trying to influence our choices, sent one back ne ways..... "lil man will be here when he is done cooking, maybe a week or so maybe a month . & hold ur horses maddam he is not an alex YET. 


sos shes irritating me lol x


----------



## 24/7

I just love cheese!! And so miss it!!!!!!!!!! My big craving at the moment is cheese and onion sausage roll type things - Full of evil wheat and gluten!! 

Power walk time!!!! xxx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG that would annoy me so much. Luckily we haven't had anyone pushing us like that. OH's family couldn't care less what we call the baby, or even that there is another baby on the way and my family know their opinions are not wanted, I will pick a name I like and if they don't like it they can sod off :haha:

OMG I'm starving hungry again, I only ate an hour ago!


----------



## Wiggler

OMG that would annoy me so much. Luckily we haven't had anyone pushing us like that. OH's family couldn't care less what we call the baby, or even that there is another baby on the way and my family know their opinions are not wanted, I will pick a name I like and if they don't like it they can sod off :haha:

OMG I'm starving hungry again, I only ate an hour ago!


----------



## Angel3000

omg! that sounds like what my mam tried to do before i told her where to go, she tried telling me all the names NOT to call my child, she even said if it was a girl and i called her Rayne Marie she wouldn't call her by her first name, she'd call her Marie her second name, so you can imagine i was not happy, then she had the ordasity to tell me not to call it Daniel if it was a boy.. . . . if by any chance i wanted to call my son Daniel then i will not her decision.
So yes Wild i think a little on how you feel, why do people think they can decide what we call our children when it's not their choice, if it was their kid then yes fair enough.


----------



## Angel3000

omg! that sounds like what my mam tried to do before i told her where to go, she tried telling me all the names NOT to call my child, she even said if it was a girl and i called her Rayne Marie she wouldn't call her by her first name, she'd call her Marie her second name, so you can imagine i was not happy, then she had the ordasity to tell me not to call it Daniel if it was a boy.. . . . if by any chance i wanted to call my son Daniel then i will not her decision.
So yes Wild i think a little on how you feel, why do people think they can decide what we call our children when it's not their choice, if it was their kid then yes fair enough.


----------



## Angel3000

why did that message double??


----------



## Wiggler

Angel, that sounds awful! If my mum said anything like that to me I would tell her where to shove her nasty opinions. Also double posts are happening cos BnB is going super slow. Very annoying, They did say a while back they were going to upgrade the servers to handle the increase in people on BnB but it's going to take a while. I hope its done soon x x x


----------



## Inge

I think I should get a proper meal :wacko:
today iv had strawberries, a chicken bake, an apple danish :blush: and 2 pieces of bread and butter:blush: not good I know. The last few days my appetite has gone and im just eating little junky things like today. We have chicken breasts so might have that with something.


----------



## Angel3000

me too, and yesme and my mother are no longer on speaking terms, it's no love lost either as we've never really been on good term or even close. As far as i'm concerned my gran was my mam as she raised me not my mother, and she doesn't really show she cares anyway, but enough about that.

My tummy is really hard


----------



## Inge

angel - I understand the mum problems. Mine has some paranoia which isnt good to be around at the best of times which she has never had help for and during pregnancy its the last thing I need to worry about :nope: 
Im still debating what to eat. we dont have that much in today so not alot of choice


----------



## Angel3000

go for the chicken sandwich hun :)


----------



## wild2011

ive had a mini plate of lasagne and a chicken and sweetcorn roll today hungry but no space for it


----------



## Inge

I probably will. OH needs to go get more electric so im staying at home to avoid the temptation of sweeties at the shop :haha: I can hardly sit down comfortably now. no idea what Leo is led on or where his head is. I can feel a hardish lump in the middle on my pelvis so that could be his head :shrug: Il wait to see where the MW reckons he is tomorow


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oowwwwwwwwww........ ffs if I wasnt going through enough I have bad ass heartburn :( Ive only had it a very few times all pregnancy so seriously its not like its something I suffer with why oh why flare up tonight when poor little me is feeling like pure crap anyways :cry: Glass of milk #1 = violently sick, eased off but still brewing, so sipping glass #2 now which will hopefully keep it at bay or make me finish being sick on whatever is causing the pain! to top it off, got Joshua throwing a sulking tantrum because i needed to rush to bathroom to be ill, he was being a pain and got a row and now he wont come out of his room to talk to me arghhhhhh I want to curl up and sleep but I know the minute I do it'll come back, so sat bolt upright for now!

*moan over lol - sorry!*

24 - sorry they stopped hun, they'll be the real oones soon enough!

meow I know just what you mean, stop and give us peace or get them babies moving!

Inge have the sweets! lol It probably is his head you are feeling!


----------



## Inge

new - sorry your feeling bad. I had heartburn for the first time last night and it was terrible so I feel your pain!:hugs:
Am having more gloopy discharge the last 2-3 days then I have for the whole pregnancy. Its coming in lumps so chances are its plug. Also Im so tired but might just be my anti biotics. Last day of them tomorow thank goodness :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

:cry: just sobbed wen kat left hospital with tommy


----------



## meow951

I got a bit teary too lol


----------



## wild2011

lol glad not just me, i missed the first 15 mins tho so may have to watch all again later


----------



## Inge

I did too :haha: OH thinks im a right wierdo now:blush: Got a bad tummy now


----------



## wild2011

i always cry at stupid things when im pregnant, in the past ive been sat here sobbing my lil heart out and dh lies on the sofa opposite pissing himself, half the time he cant look at me cos knows him laughing will make me worse :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

omg :rofl: new i was wrong earlier, its 35 tomoz, seee told u i needed to check the ticker ;rofl: uselesssssssssss lol


----------



## Wiggler

I just watched EE and so glad Kat has got Tommy back. Poor Jack though :(


----------



## 24/7

I'm so hungry!!!!!! :p xx


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: Too all those needing them

new, that heartburn sounds horrid.

Inge, prob babys head you're feeling, hope you got a nice dinner?

Lucky, good luck with your exams:flower:

Hopeful, good luck getting out the birthing video!

Wiggler, is cheese pasta the new pesto?

24/7, sorry the pains passed:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

GUESS WHO IS HERE!!!!!

Come on...you all know! I'll get a picture up after a few guesses.


----------



## Angel3000

baby!????


----------



## mummy3

Brandi, are you teasing us?!:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

lol..yes...I am. I only wish. Still round with child and no signs of her coming anytime soon.


----------



## mummy3

Aww:hugs: Really excited there for a min:haha:


----------



## Angel3000

:( me too . . . . .

:hugs: :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

But I'm here, ladies!! Don't I count?


----------



## 24/7

My tightenings are back!! :D:D I can't help be hopeful, even though it is more than likely the BH's I've been waiting almost nine months to experience!! :p xx


----------



## Angel3000

yes Brandi it counts darl :hugs:
and 24 i have my fingers crossed for ya hun! :D


----------



## Wiggler

hehe Brandi you tease :) Hopefully your little lady will make an appearance soon!!

24/7 - Oooh, maybe this is the start?

Mummy - Nooooo, cheesy pasta is good, but nothing can ever replace pesto :haha:

So tonight has been not fun at all, Dylan didn't end up falling asleep until 9pm, then has woken up a few times since then, I wouldn't mind but he kicks the wall and it is sooooo loud and the neighbors haven't been crazy for a little while now and I don't want them to start up again. I wish I lived somewhere better though, the only way Dylan will stop the stamping and banging is if we ignore him, but can't do that when it sends the neighbors crazy and he does it at 5am when he wakes up :(

I did manage to watch EE and Casualty though :)

Grrrr this stupid Y button is doing my head in!!!!


----------



## mummy3

Of course you count Brandi!

I had a problem with the W button a few weeks ago lol very annoying:haha:

Hope Dylan settles for you soon hun, you defo dont want them going crazy again! Why they being so quiet?

24/7:happydance:


----------



## mummy3

Off on the school run, back in about a half hour. 24/7 I expect Sam to be well on his way by the time I'm back:thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

I know, its so odd that its been a while since we have had any abuse :haha: no banging down, no yelling, no nothing apart from normal household sounds coming from up there, they are even doing DIY during the day. I suspect they have something going on, maybe they have the environmental health sound level equipment up there? I don't care anymore TBH, I hope my little pesto has a cracking set of lungs and wakes them up every night, then when their baby turns up they can have 2 babies waking them up all night :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: That would totally serve em right!


----------



## MilosMommy7

no more babies yet?! lol.
last night me and OH had sex. i felt fine for the first hour afterwards. then started feeling super crampy for about 3hrs. but of course i eventually fell asleep and woke up feeling fine :dohh: only 18 days until due date! :D


----------



## lisaf

well, I either had my first real experience with BHs today or they were possibly 'real' contractions?

I was out running errands and my belly just got SUUUPER tight. Mostly one-sided though... felt like a freaking bowling ball. I had to walk slower. It felt almost like a pulled muscle or a charlie horse cramp etc.. hard to explain.
Went away when I was able to sit down though.. .which is good because I'm NOT ready for this guy just yet!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Full Term! :happydance: Although I am definitely not ready!

Is it crazy that I don't want my pregnancy to end? I really want to see, hold, and kiss my little guy, but I'm starting to get sad that it's ending soon. I think it's cause I'm afraid this could be my only one and I want to make the most of it. I still feel pretty good. I have no real indications that he'll be here anytime soon, other than an occasional BH.
 



Attached Files:







37weeks.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## luckyme225

I PASSED!!! I was a little worried I would go into labor in the middle of it because I was having contractions from speed walking downtown to get there in time for the test. After water and sitting the cramping eventually got better. One more thing off my list. Next is my husbands surprise party this weekend then my sons birthday party next week. I'm so exhausted but hopefully I'll take it easy tomorrow.

Bizzy- very cute bump!!


----------



## mummy3

Yay!! Well done lucky!:happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, even though labour isn't happening yet, something is. Checked my cervix tonight and I'm at 3cm, up from 2cm last week. Hopefully it's not long now!!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats lucky!

Sounds good Brandi. Making progress!


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats lucky!!

Oooh Brandi, maybe she will come soon :)

Had an awful nights sleep, about 4 hour in all :( today officially sucks


----------



## heyyady

Just made myself a crap dinner- (Fake thai with wrong ingredients- lol) only to have my Hubby call and tell me he's got my dinner all packaged up and is on his way home... Did I mention he's a chef??? :happydance: So crap going in the fridge to be altered tomorrow after the groceery shop and now just to wait 45 minutes for real food! :lol:


----------



## MilosMommy7

a bump pic! 37+3 (or 4 if you count the fact that it was past midnight when it was taken. lol)

https://i52.tinypic.com/2uh1fy8.jpg


----------



## MilosMommy7

wiggler - :hugs: sorry to hear the sleep was crap! babies are just giving us a taste of what it'll be like once they're here and crying every 2-3 hrs for food! lol


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy - its 6amand I'm super hungry now after reading your post, you meanie! are you feeling better now? how are your little ladies?

Milos - Pesto is very good and always lets mummy sleep, Dylan however is another story, didn't fall asleep til 9pm, awake twice before 11pm, then again at 4.20am and finally up at 5am. I also woke up a few times cos my stupid pelvis hurt and I had a nightmare (which might be why Dylan woke up cos I woke up screaming his name)


----------



## heyyady

Milos- <3 the bump!

Wiggler- I HATE pregnancy nightmares! they feel so REAL!

The girls are amazing- both are now off the iv fluids and they have been moved to a different room (one for not so critical) and they are closer to eachother- I got to hold them both at the same time today, which still brings me to tears just talking about it, it was so wonderful! Charlotte put her arm around Rochelle and they both went straight to sleep :cloud9: And since they are less tethered to their isoletts now, we get to have "together time" every day :happydance:


----------



## MilosMommy7

lol. sounds like milo! some nights he's good and will sleep the whole way without any interruptions. but some nights he's up a couple times :dohh: but reguardless of how milo is sleeping, i'm still up every couple hours using the bathroom!


----------



## Wiggler

Awwww!! Glad to hear they are doing so well! :cloud9:

I'm quite lucky and don't have to worry about getting up in the night to pee, my bladder just fills and fills and when I wake up every morning I swear I have my own weight in pee in there :rofl:


----------



## MilosMommy7

lol. sometimes i can get away with getting up just once. but when i do get up i feel like my bladder is ready to explode!


----------



## wild2011

Bizy you look radiant and what a gorgeous bump, :cloud9:

milo also gorgeous bump hun :hugs:

brandi :happydance: progress is good!! :D

hey- you must be thrilled to get lots of together time in for the girls. :hugs:

wiggler- shite sleep here too, as per usual right now, i got up to wee once in the night and was in agony when i woke this morning due to full bladder. i swear i only just got there in time :haha:

sprout was very quiet yesterday and even in the evening, so he better make some movements felt this morning or ill be going to get checked, and our day with friends will be cancelled, ive so far resisted getting checked but he is really very quiet :grr:


----------



## wild2011

and.... Finally 35 weeks, im slowly catching up :haha: a week form today i had given birth to Chloe :cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

has there been any update RE 24& sam? fingers x'd here xx


----------



## 24/7

Argh.... We live next to a field and some kids decided the would camp/have a party in it last night and at 2am they were still making a racket and I am super super tired now!! All tightenings have now stopped which have added to the meh mood!! 

Happy 35 Weeks Wild!!!!! xx


----------



## wild2011

i would have gone out and ran round after them with a bat :grr: that wud have started u off :haha:

hopefully today more progress hun xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 35 weeks Wild!!!! I hope your little dude starts fidgeting round soon!

Aww 24/7 that would piss me right off. I hope ou manage to get some rest today x x x


----------



## wild2011

oooh say it again wiggler im sure i just got 1 poke when i read ur post lol x


----------



## 24/7

If I could have seen them and it hadn't involved climbing a wire fence I would have done, maybe I'll go out in a bit and beep the car horn to make sure they are all awake!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

START MOVING LITTLE DUDE!!!!! 

:rofl: Dylan is trying to eat his toast with a dessert spoon!!! He is so funny!


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i would lol lol.


----------



## wild2011

no didnt work this time just produced a fluff :rofl: oh my achy tummy :( i seem to have spent the entire night flactuating!! good thing dh not here or hed be :sick: :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Lmao, I could make the countries wind farms very productive at the moment :haha: 

OH stood right next to me yesterday and let one rip :sick: so I did a sneaky one under the covers in bed last night and gassed him out. Revenge is sweet :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Oh how lovely wild!! :p 

I think breakfast today will be scrambled egg tortilla wraps with lots of ketchup!! :D Now for OH to wake up - He jumped ship to the sofa away from the party, and it's next to the kitchen!! I'll waste away while I wait.... *Sniff* xx


----------



## meow951

God i feel like shit this morning! Ended up in tears last night, over what i don't know! Very hormonal at the minute. Slept really badly kept waking up and my stomach is killing me this morning. Plus my eyes are puffy from crying so my DH thought it would be nice to tell me i look like a bug :haha: Cue me trying not to cry again lol

Wiggler- The name pesto is growing on me. I think pesto should be their name regardless :haha:

Anyone doing anything nice today?


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: meow


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: meow!!

Not much planned here, hubby is off and it's sunny so we need to do something but not sure what yet... xx


----------



## meow951

Its lovely and sunny here too. I love this weather!

Think im going to go to my mums today. Dh is at work so dont fancy being at home alone and bored lol.


----------



## wild2011

patiently waiting for a string of movements then off to get us all bathed and dressed, walking over to a friends for the day so the girls can play while i put my feet up and gossip all day :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Sounds like good days planned all round!! :D We need to make the most of the last few days pre baby before the chaos starts!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

The phone just rang, I answered it to be greeted with "Hello fatty" by my mum :dohh: But she had good news, she has my moses basket!!! :happydance:

Boring day here, deal with the strop monster, cook, maybe do some housework if my pelvis stops killing me and just generally try to be as lazy as possible :haha:


----------



## wild2011

i need to keep myself up and busy without over doing it, these last few days ive felt poop ( since ive stopped the long school run)- and if i dont walk somewhere regularly i'll not manage it after the easter hols, when ill be term so i need to keep motivated.


----------



## 24/7

I know what you mean wild, the more I do, up to a point, the better I feel!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Yay for Moses basket wiggler!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

its the your "doing too much" that cheeses me off, yes i know at times i expect too much of myself, but i have 3 children, who do they think is going to do my day to day chores for me, the cleaning fairy? dh has 4 almost 5 mouths to feed, he has to work and time off is money, if i dont feel up to it i wont do it, but there has to be some ammount of normality in this household, and my kids need feeding cleaning and dressing on a daily basis. if i sit on my arse for a day or so my body will go in shut down shitty mode and ill struggle for the last few weeks of pregnancy, something i dont want, i mean ive given birth to all 3 quickly, on chloe i went to town for the day with dh the day after she was born. with leila i walked to town and back the next day. and with sienna i was in the park the next morning. im just not one of these sit at home for 1-2 weeks, i'd kill the kids first :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I'm a do'er too, I hate just sitting and doing nothing!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:D i see it as, baby comes every where wiht me now so why would i coop him up in the house all day everyday, its not like its deep winter and freezing,


----------



## 24/7

Definately!! As soon as I'm feeling well enough I will be out that door with the buggy and I can't wait!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

This is the moses basket my mum got https://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/images/49-3761281A71UC559552M.jpg


----------



## wild2011

its luvly wiggler, i was going to buy a blue one, saw an amazing one but was very expensive, i changed my mind and just got mattress for the one ive got, and so glad i did, its white broidery anglais, and i keep looking at it and thinking oh how fresh and clean does it look lol. cant wait to bring it downstairs ready with all the homebirthing stuff. x


----------



## Wiggler

So thats me nearly ready, just need to get bubs a going home outfit, get me some undies for hospital and a thin dressing gown and a changing bag and I'm done. I hope the credit card pin number comes through before tomorrow afternoon, thats when I'm planning on getting it :)


----------



## 24/7

I love the basket wiggler - Just the sort I liked if I hadn't gone for my crib. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I can't wait for my mum to drop it off!!

Argh, I am sooooooo hungry. Going to finish the yummy pasta I think :haha:


----------



## wild2011

omg, pasta now? :sick: i only just stomached special k lol


----------



## 24/7

Crazy woman!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

It was sooooooo good. I'm still hungry though and I had a HUGE bowl... Hmmm, what to eat...


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't found anything I can be bothered to cook, looks like I'm going hungry unless I can find some motivation. All this lack of sleep is reall taking its toll now, I just want to curl up and sleep for a week!


----------



## Angel3000

*Yawns* morning ladies, i did have some sleep last night but then i woke up at 4:30am and i didnt want to keep OH awake so went into the sitting room on the couch, i woke up soooo uncomfortable my belly was really hard and felt tight, it was just making me feel sick when i got on the couch and lay down the only thing that went was the feeling sick part :(
and no soon as i sit up i feel :sick: again :(
I might try and stomach a bowl of ready break . . . . might lol

But enough about me hows everyone else?? we got any more babies yet?


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, I hope you feel better soon. Mmm, I could do with a bowl of ready brek. YUM! 

I'm thinking about making brocolli and cheese sauce, that would go down lovely right now, and I could make up a load of it and have it again for lunch!! :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

Lol Wiggler :)
i'm hoping i feel better soon too, the top of my belly feels horrible and when i stand up and try and walk my er. . . lower area feels like it's being stabbed :sad2: and round my rib area i feel like i'm being squished from the inside, god this feels horrible.

i saw the mose basket, it looks lovely :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww :( rest up today, put your feet up and relax. 

Brocolli and cheese sauce is a no-no, we are low on milk and OH will not be a happy bunny if he can't have a coffee at lunchtime. I'm having waffles and fish fingers instead :haha: This baby will seriously be HUGE!

Got MW tomorrow which i am really looking forward to, I'm gonna get her to have a feel and estimate how much she thinks bubs will weigh. My last MW guessed pretty much spot on for Dylan :)


----------



## 24/7

I think you may set the may mummy record wiggler. :p Is this lunch or just a snack? :o 

Just waiting in abit longer for lunch, then off out for a nice long hilly walk, to pick up some dinner and hopefully an ice lolly!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

This is just a snack :haha: Lunch is in an hour. We are having fish fingers, veg and jacket tattie. Yum :)


----------



## 24/7

You are insane. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hungry, not insane :rofl:

You have me wanting ice lollies now, my flat is like a furnace and having the windows open isn't helping at all :(


----------



## 24/7

I have to go and find some, or some dairy free ice cream which I think they sell in Waitrose, yummy!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

My tummy is still rumbling. Its a good thing we got paid today, the cupboards and freezers are looking a bit empty :rofl: Must stay strong until lunchtime! I think this is the most hungr I have been in my whole pregnancy! OMG bubs is going to be the same size as Dylan!! :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Surely you can't need more food after two breakfasts woman?! :o xx


----------



## Wiggler

3 breakfasts... I had toast too :haha: I don't get it, toast, a HUGE bowl of pasta, 2 waffles and 5 fish fingers and I'm STILL hungry! just weighed myself too and also still under pre-preg weight... I am officially a freak of nature!


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: wiggler u make my tummy hurt thinking about how much uve consumed :haha: were not going to my friends now somethings cum up, so were all bathed and dressed for sod all lol. were having- an omelette with matteson sausage, mushrooms and peppers. nom nom nom


----------



## 24/7

You really are!! :p Only an hour until your next lunch now!! :D Whats for dinner? xx


----------



## wild2011

5 fish fingers? :rofl: i dont have that many on a full dinner plate and still put weight on :rofl: no wonder ur arse stinks :haha: xxx


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

Wild, your omelette sounds yummy, send me some!! :haha:

I'm not sure what is for dinner tonight. I am thinking of doing a sausage casserole seeing as we have the ingredients and the satchet of sauce needs to be used. Not sure what to have it though, probably veggies and mash. OMG, why can't I stop thinking of foooooooood!!!

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTqrLCcf9yTggyqDuerJPw66w8GsQ8wrzFGcrL5gCuYst35yer2

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTFTUKiUHnzXQFNOKCvrEVs2rIhytCWsfaaX9Tp5nVv0Ijbu0mM

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTXB7KDtlKACycTZBWflUxY_qDzPc9PsyiDyhvgJu2U3s0Uj_zd

*drools*


----------



## 24/7

Chocolate cake - YUMMY!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

the omellete better be amazing lmfao, i wanted chicken pepper onion peas and mushroom flavour, but the girls want sausage in it, so ill have that another day, and we have chicken stir fry tonite x


----------



## 24/7

Ugh - Stupid MW rang back, bit huffy saying why am I not going to the GP?! Er bank holidays as per my message, then asked if I can go down on Sunday or Monday, and I said can do either, and she said oh gosh, don't you work then?! I do, but one not on bank holidays, and two not at 38 weeks pregnant I don't - I can't wait to meet this little gem on monday!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Wow, she sounds delighful.


----------



## new_to_ttc

hello!!!

Omg wiggler seriously lol... today i have eaten half a bap with a small amount of jam lol

Well turns out I didnt have heart burn last night, I was in so much pain, I called the emergency doctors as it was coming and going, but didnt feel like baby, who admitted me right away, I have dislocated my ribs, and every time I had a contraction it was causing the pain... i didnt even know i was in labour! However, they apparently had to calm the contractions down because they seriously thought it was my heart at one point, I found thios out this morning, The MW said I was sooo ready, but I have to be careful because of the ribs so Im on strict rest, with only food options of inducing baby! My cervix is forward, very soft and dilating so hopefully any time. I did have lots of pain relief and gas & air and some injections of some sort, by about 5am i was more comfortable and managed a little bit of sleep. I was also severely dehydrated, and had 4-5 bags of saline. they discharged me so long as I agreed to rest and take the pain relief... but at the same time told me delivery would cure the rib pain.. so rest i think not, action baby eviction needs putting in place lol Although do seriously have to take it easy a bit it does genuinely hurt :rofl: Joshua is out with my friend and her son, so I can rest up today.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe new, I think I stole everyones appetites!

Aww sounds like a rough night! But eeeek! Your little guy is going to be here very soon! How do you dislocate your ribs, I didn't even know that was possible. Ya learn something new every day :)


----------



## 24/7

Ouch new!! Hope you feel better soon!! :hugs: xx


----------



## wild2011

new :hugs: come on fidget mammy needs u out pronto ! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well apparently its linked to SPD!!! So are you sure its pesto baby in your ribs?? Anyways something to do with the pregnancy hormone causing an inflammation of the rib cartilidge which then causes the 2 ribs to rub together which has resulted in the dislocation of my lower ribs. The cure is to reduce the inflammation, which means deliver baby, so why the hell they dont induce now is beyond me, but thats how to dislocate your ribs in pregnancy. And with every contraction it hurts! lol


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies that sounds soooooooo painful!! Hopefully it won't be long until our little fidget decides to come out!! 
I think pesto has dropped a bit today, I can hardly walk now, the pelvis pain is agonising :cry: there go my plans of cooking yummy food all day :haha:


----------



## wild2011

aww hun, my frined due same day as u has a sweep at 2 today but i just got txt saying shes having contractions and might not need it. come on fidget the race is on xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had a bit of a sweep this morning, and an internal last night so hopefully that will help things along. Oh by the way, MW highly recommends EPO! She says it really does prevent the tears


----------



## wild2011

ok wiggler i made a 2 egg omelette for myself with a couple slices of sausage and 2 mushrooms, ive not managed half of it. :rofl: i was trying to catch up wiv u lol x


----------



## wild2011

ill keep taking it then, tho i had the ipmression it was used to soften ur cervix to bring on labour not to stop tearing. lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

OH is not amused with my morning feast. woops! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

No she asked me what methods I had tried to bring on baby, so I said epo and sex lol and she said ooo sex might be a little painful now but stick wit hthe epo it is really benefical for preventing tearing xx


----------



## wild2011

wiggler has just gone to raid the cupboards and down a multipack in one :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:


----------



## heyyady

The girls dislocated a rib in my back right before they were born, and it really is alleviated with delivery-
New- I wasn't really aware of being in LABOR either- I knew I was having contractions but it wasn't any worse than I'd been having for weeks prior! Hubby and I were just discussing it last night, had I been allowed to keep going and deliver naturally while KNOWING I was in labor, it would have only taken about another hour! It sounds like if you just take it easy, rest and listen to your body, working with the contractions, and EAT SOMETHING rofl:) you could have a fidget in your arms very very soon!

As far as food goes- It's 4 AM here and I'm just waiting for hubby to be up, in about 4 or 5 hours, mind you! :lol: , to make me breakfast with the leftover delicious stout braised roast and potatoes he brought me last night with some yummy eggs on top and some toast :) And COFFEE!!! Delivering DID NOT alleviate my appetite! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im glad to know the dr wasnt pulling a fast one, and the pain should lift with delivery :)

And I do eat, I just appear to have a tiny appetite because my meals are always posted next to wigglers :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

OH just got me 2 packs of prawn crackers and cooked me up some sausages cos he knows my pelvis is screwed and I won't be able to walk into the kitchen when I'm hungry :cloud9:

Heyy - Yum that sounds gooooood


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## wild2011

dh wud have left me starving if id ate all that :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

i dont think you'd be starving if you ate all that :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

OH is really pissed off, but he knows I only get mega starving like this when bubs has a growth spurt so he stays pissed off but gives me all the food I want.

:( its soooooooooooooooooooooooo hot!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

wiggler hun, pesto baby cant possibly spurt any more lol

Im going to get an ice lolly me thinks


----------



## Wiggler

hehe, I am getting seriously worried about how big pesto is going to be. Only 16 days until my EDD, that is terrifying! 16 more days of constantly being hungry... :nope:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol you might calm down in last few days hun lol

11 days here yay!!! Better not take that long though I not got enough pain killers lol


----------



## heyyady

wiggler- just saw the basket- it's sooo pretty! <3
I have a basket (in blues) but it's, ummm, floppy??? It's totally functional for what I want though :)

Wild and 24- I'm with you on the taking baby everywhere from day one- none of this sitting around for me Except this time around I had major surgery and the babies are locked away in the NICU- I keep thinking how much of a surprise they have waiting for them by the time they get out! They'll be so used to the lazy life of the NICU and I'll just be getting off of MONTHS of confinement (Bed rest + recovery) and need to get out all the time! Hubby keeps talking about needing to stay close to home and not stay out for long periods of time to keep them on a schedule- Ummmm, no? Get the babies to adapt to sleeping where they are, it's the only sanity saver!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh yes i agree, i want to be out of hospital and out with baby and Joshua :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm planning on being out and about as soon as my pelvis allows it which hopefully will be pretty fast, even if its only downstairs to the garden (I am staying close to home for a while if I have stitches to avoid what happened last time) I don't want to spend summer cooped up in this boiling flat with a hot grumpy baby and toddler.


----------



## wild2011

yup hey! obviously if i needed bed rest or bubs came early, id adapt accordingly, but when i plop them out out in a matter of minutes, i dont feel like moping about, i want to be out and about, :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

Wiggler said:


> I'm planning on being out and about as soon as my pelvis allows it which hopefully will be pretty fast, even if its only downstairs to the garden (I am staying close to home for a while if I have stitches to avoid what happened last time) I don't want to spend summer cooped up in this boiling flat with a hot grumpy baby and toddler.

EDIT : A HOT GREEN GRUMPY BABY :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

New- my point of eating something is you may not feel hungry, but your body is going to need the calories and energy for a quicker/smoother labor and delivery- they recommend 2 proteins, one carb one sugar for the most efficient usage- that's LOADS of food for you, but try to think of that ratio if not that portion size-

and I think even MY appetite is minimized next to Wiggler! Dang girl! Where do you PUT it for one, and Waffles with Fish sticks? :sick: I think you managed to bring on post-partum morning sickness!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I got this little imagine in my head of labouring over night, coming out by lunch and walking to the school to pick Joshua up lol.... although for that to happen I'd have to wait until least May 5th.. ermmm no ta! lol but do want to get out and about hopefully this weather will last and we can walk to the park etc lol


----------



## Wiggler

wild2011 said:


> yup hey! obviously if i needed bed rest or bubs came early, id adapt accordingly, but when i *plop them out* out in a matter of minutes, i dont feel like moping about, i want to be out and about, :rofl:

:rofl:

Sorry, my mistake, my green grumpy baby :haha:

Hey they are potato waffles, yummy. I want more now, but we don't have any :cry:


----------



## wild2011

fish fingers, i dont think its what u think they r? r waffles r savoury like chips, and fish fingers r battered or breadcrumbed fish portion usually cod


----------



## new_to_ttc

What kind of proteins hun? I dont eat much proteins. i dont each much of anything lol I can do turkey, but its a bit hot.. oh or jacket potato thats a carb right?


----------



## wild2011

new im like that, if istart sitting about i get pnd and fat lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

we do have proper waffles too lol served with slice fruit and warm chocolate sauce lolol


----------



## wild2011

omggggggggggggggggg new i want someeeeeeeee nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Wiggler

I hav always wanted to try sweet waffles. They look good!


----------



## new_to_ttc

you need proper waffles though, not warburtons toasted efforts lol


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, I'm FULL!! I onl managed 1 sausage and 2 fish fingers :haha: I'll finish the rest later if I'm hungry :)


----------



## wild2011

my friend buys the toast oens and eats them straight out the packet they look vile like that, but when u put like new does i want i want i want lol


----------



## heyyady

ok- potato waffles make it sound better- sort of- lol- I figured next she was going to say she dipped the fish sticks in custard :sick: :rofl:

New- potato, pasta, rice, even Veg are all carbs- and chicken, fish, turkey etc- also cheese, yogurt, even peanutbutter is a protein


----------



## wild2011

rofl lmfao pmsl "if" im hungry, surely ull need a poo to fit ne more in :rofl: x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol belgium waffles, warmed, sliced fruits with a warm dipping sauce chocolate or toffee.... very lush lol


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO probably :haha: 

OMG why can't stop, I just had another fish finger :rofl: I'm so uncomfortable now!


----------



## new_to_ttc

ok I dont mind turkey, or potato or veg so we got some options lol


----------



## wild2011

self inflcted :haha: 

where u get belgium waffles from new?


----------



## wild2011

pasta with chicken new, or jacket potato or cooked dinner or turkey salad ...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry I can't go through 12 pages of responses ladies, but I AM PISSED!!!

I went to bed at 11pm last night when mild cramps and tightenings, which I've been having anyway, but I couldn't sleep. Not one bit. By 1:15am, they turned into painful contractions every 8 minutes and I finally thought it was the real thing. No sex, no intervention, NOTHING. I figured I would try to sleep through them and I couldn't. But, by 3:00am, I finally fell asleep. Isaiah woke up an hour later and lo and behold, the freaking contractions were gone.

Apparently trying to sleep through my contractions is the poison that makes them stop.


----------



## wild2011

maybe they are just bh hun, contractions shouldnt stop, it may be ur body gearing up for the real thing?? bet ur really tired too :hugs: heres hoping u have a relaxing day


----------



## new_to_ttc

nothing but medications will stop real contractions hun, and even meds dont work at certain points. You're just getting ready!!

And you can get them from supermarkets, but bakeries often a better bet xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Fish fingers are all gone now, no more temptation :blush: :haha: No more eating for me now for at least 2 hours!

Aww Brandi :hugs: :hugs: Your little lady is a tease. I hope things start up again for you hun :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

will have to have a look new thanks for the tip.

yer i was going to say the same as new also. real ones dont stop, so its all a build up hun, and when the official ones come they wont go away :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl when i have real ones I'll think they more play ones and probably leave it too late to get to hospital rofl


----------



## wild2011

hehe well ill put ur mind at ease i thought that with sienna, and on the first real one, i knew without even waiting for a second one to call mw out

if u get one and its real, try and lie down wherever u r and if its the real deal, trust ull howel and wont be able to move a single bone till its gone. practice ones i get painful but can bend or move etc,


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

I'm actually scared of something like that happening, cos I want to stay at home as long as possible, leaving it too late and having the baby here. Eek!


----------



## wild2011

least u can wash the pesto off b4 the mw's start asking questions :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

lmao! I don't think the paramedics will be equipped to deliver a 20lb baby though! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I already know she's my biggest baby. She's the only one to give me stretch marks and my other two were 6lbs 6.5oz and 6lbs 12oz. I'm so tired of the false crap. I don't mind being pregnant but if I'm going to be having contractions for 5 hours, then at least let them be productive. I don't mind being in excruciating pain for 5 hours if it means my baby is born.

Next time, I'm refusing to go to sleep. I'll help it along.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol brandi, that was me the other week... 16 hours :rofl: now thats a tease lol


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - pounce your hubby when it starts again :)

Oh crap :( Just got up to open another window and it would appear that it is now too painful to even walk the 5 steps to where it is :cry:


----------



## heyyady

wild2011 said:


> least u can wash the pesto off b4 the mw's start asking questions :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Woo!! I managed to hobble to the window and open it, I don't feel like I'm melting anymore :) I've put the TV on for Dylan so I'm not required to crawl around the floor with him playing with his toys. I hope 5.10pm comes fast, I need OH home.

Whats everyone up to this afternoon?


----------



## heyyady

Seeing my girls :) and remembering CAMERA!


----------



## Wiggler

Have a fab time hun! Enjoy your cuddles :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Angel3000

hey girls, still feeling groggy and stuff like i did this morning, MW came today did usual checks everything fine, what does 4/5 mean?? i forgot to ask her and i'm measuring 36cm not sure what it all means but i'm guessing good? yeah?


----------



## mummy3

Omg wiggler, take it you were hungry?! I'm going to Dunkin Donuts later...

Wild, lol at plopping them out, it does fell that way for me too :rofl:

Heyy:hugs: How are they doing? Are you pumping/bfing? If so that'll be where the hunger is coming from, so keep up the cals and remember oats to help increase the milk!

New:hugs: sounds like a rough night hun, fidget should be here before you know it:hugs: Heyy had some good advice, lots of protein!

Bizy, Milo, gorgeous bumps hun

24/7, sounds like a lovely midwife:wacko:

Hubby just took Eilidh for a shower lol, little madam puked all over herself:dohh:


----------



## Angel3000

I'm 35 wks gone, is it good that i'm measuring 36cm?? and what does 4/5 mean? if anyone knows, i'm seeing alot who are 37wks and are saying the're 3/5 so i have no idea whats going on, i'm finding out alot of things that i was oblivious to with my first.


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy - hungry isn't a strong enough word for how I was feeling :haha: I'm not hungry now though which is good. I really would not be happy if that had continued all day.

Aww bless Eilidh! Is she getting nice and big now?

Sorry Angel, no idea :(

Anyone got any tips on how I can ease this pain? Still 2 hours til OH gets home and I don't want to be confined to this chair anymore!


----------



## Angel3000

hmmmm paracetamol wiggler?


----------



## Wiggler

No paracetamol or any painkillers in the flat :cry:


----------



## 24/7

New does this epo need to be taken like a tablet or inserted? I'll buy some tomorrow!!

Wiggler - I cannot believe how much you have eaten!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I need to start reducing my portion size soon or I am really going to struggle with my healthy eating smaller portion diet after baby is born. It doesn't help that I just helped Dylan eat 2 packs of prawn crackers :haha: :dohh:


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, not really growing, she was 4lb 10oz on friday at 5 weeks old a gain of 4oz which is not very good. Got everything crossed she gains again. We have a nurse coming to our house this week to come and see her so will see how that goes.

For the pain, when my spd went that bad they gave out vicodin :rofl: I would recommend getting on all fours and arching your back like a cat then lowering your bump down, holding then repeat.:thumbup:

Angel, 36weeks is fine, you can be 2-3cm out. also 4/5 refers to how engaged your baby is:flower:

My son just poured flour all over the kitchen floor:dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Reduce them slowly once pesto is here, but while you are bf you will need the calories anyway, and being more active once you pelvis gets better will be more than enough xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww fingers crossed she gains more weight! 

Thanks for the tip, I will try it later, if I do it now Dylan will climb on me and pretend I am a horse :rofl:


----------



## Angel3000

:) thanks Mummy, that mean since the last visit he's moved up abit :rofl: in my notes for over a month he's been 3/5, guess he's practacing lol


----------



## heyyady

angel- don't know if she meant stations or dilated- but either way, you're close!
stations-
https://divinedoula.blogspot.com/2011/01/stages-of-baby-in-birth-canal-pelvis.html
dilation- (Best chart ever! lol)
https://community.babycenter.com/po..._dilation_chart...i_just_love_visual_aids_lol

Wiggler- a heat pack on your vajayjay is about all I can think of- or alternate hot and cold (But the cold is rather unpleasant! :lol:)


----------



## BizyBee

Whew! It is so hard to keep up in here. Hopefully my memory is still working...

New, ouch! Sorry about the ribs.

24, I seriously want your breakfast. Mmmm.... I just had yogurt cause I need to go shopping.

Wiggler, you crazy woman. I'm surprised you haven't burst yet!

Wild, hope sprout has started moving for you.

Milos, bump is looking good!

Hey, I got all teary when you said the girls cuddled together. Can't wait til you can bring them home.

Mummy, hope your lil one gains some weight soon. 

Brandi, how frustrating. Hope the contractions come back and you manage to stay awake.

Meow, hope you're feeling better after your crap night.

Angel, that means he's engaging!


I have an appointment this afternoon. Hopefully everything is well!


----------



## wild2011

oh angel naughty baby moving up a bit, but very normal in 2+ babies :) x


----------



## wild2011

36cm is about right ur aiming for 36cm at 36 weeks so ur a teeny bit ahead but only days in it :hugs: 4/5 means 4/5ths are palpable ur aiming to get to 1/5 or fully engaged but it wont nec happen till labour with number 2. xx

my bf has just had her sweep, shes 3cm and cervix are soft, she was supposed to be going last minute shopping but is in quite alot of pain and bleeding lots so has returned to hospital cafe for mean time :rofl: i cant wait for cuddles with her lo.


----------



## Angel3000

thanks guys and if he's engaged it would explain the recent stabbing pain in my erm yeah that one i've been getting, tho i really hope i hit the 37 wk mark first before he decides to make his appearance.

Wiggler - i really wish i could suggest something, maybe a heatpack would help :)
Mummy - i'm sure she'll gain more weight :) :hugs:
24 - i believe epo is taken like a tablet. . . not sure how you'd "insert" it or where for that matter, but i could be wrong :D


----------



## wild2011

epo- you take it orally, but for best effect need to take from 34 weeks . 

37 weeks plus u can pop one in ur foo, wen u first get into bed, it then melts with ur body heat, by the time u get up for loo it will have done its job. its also most effectiv massaged onto cervix, if one can reach :rofl: i take 2 capsules a day at the mo, and may possibly insert at 37 weeks plus, not massaging here tho lol.

angel- im sure hell wait till 37 weeks hun xx


----------



## heyyady

alright- it's 8 AM now- can't decide if I want to wake up hubby so he can make my breakfast?:haha: or try to nap for an hour or so (Didn't really sleep last night) and THEN wake him up so he can make my breakfast! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

sleeep while u can! x


----------



## Angel3000

I'd go with wild . . . sleep while ya can :D


----------



## 24/7

Oh, bit late for me now, whoops!! xx


----------



## wild2011

could pop one in tho x


----------



## 24/7

I'll see if I can find the courage!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler sleeping off her full belly


----------



## Angel3000

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Wiggler wishes she was sleeping. Only 40 mins until I can. I'm hungry again though and having a HUGE pesto craving :(


----------



## Angel3000

awww bless ya :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

argh Im really rubbish with pain relief lol.. take it then out for the count pmsl morning :) lol

24 you could start inserting it now hun, will have a good effect on softening everything. I really must get round to do it, by the time I remember Im waking up lol 

Angel 4/5ths just means he's bobbing about atthe top of the pelvoc hun, he may not engaged much further until labour as its not your first but doesnt really mean he'll go early hun. And measuring 36cms is a good size, you pratically spot on, its 1cm per pregnancy week :) 

Heyy have a lovely time with the girls today, did you opt for sleep or breakfast?

Mummy, I hope Eilidh gains for you this week, is she feeding well?

Lucky well done on your exam hun, good job you didnt go into labour!! Oh that was close! lol

Wiggler glad your tummy is finally settled lol

Going to have a bit of dinner now me thinks, slept through lunch rofl Joshua is home, and very loud lol he had a good day bless him :) Wow i got no housework done today lol best at least go wash some dishes pmsl


----------



## Inge

had my midwife app :happydance: Im 3/5 engaged now. Is that good for 37 wks? I was a bit confused cos she explained it that thats how they measure the head and 3/5ths is about up to baby's nose :shrug: she didn explain it very well so im not too sure. She also reckons Leo will be about 7-7lbs 5oz and hes got quite a big bum :haha: 
Then I went shopping cos it was so hot I needed a new dress for summer. Size 12's still fit me :thumbup: I tried a size 12 dress on and it was perfect :cloud9: so £70 later :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

Glad the appointment went well Inge!


----------



## new_to_ttc

3/5ths is a bit half way ish! He needs to burrow down a little bit more to push on the cervix to get it to start opening, definitely heading the right way :) :happydance: yay for the dress hun!! glad the appt went well, and thats a good weight, fidget is predicted 7lb - 7lb3oz, so they'll be similar :)


----------



## wild2011

it means 3/5ths are feelable still. its A fine ammount hun i was like that 2 days before i had my first, however some will stay that long for a while, but as its ur first he wont bob back out x


----------



## Angel3000

i'm guessing 3/5 engaged is good for 37wks it means he could either come soon or on time :D.
For over a month now i've been 3/5 engaged but today he's moved up a bit 4/5 and i'm still only 35wk nearly 36wks so it's a good thing :D


----------



## wild2011

angel hun im 35 weeks today and hes fully engaged and has been for a week or just over, hell prob spring back and forth a bit, i had a funny mommment yesterday wen he felt totally free :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild you're just special lol

Fidget is still bobbing about little monkey lol MW said he wont stay down so Im not to think he cant come he is in the right place lolol


----------



## Inge

My MW said he could be an easter baby :wacko: 2 weeks ago I wasnt at all engaged and he was bobbing about freely :haha:
Im a bit worried now cos she said I might not make my 39 wk app :haha: Im a bit glad at that cos im too uncomfortable to go much longer :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

oh. . . so yours could decide to come early :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge so far I made every appt I wasnt supposed to make pmsl They just come when they is ready :) Although the MW promised me fidget would be definitely here before Christmas :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lol lol new.. i didnt enage at all on leila till labour and she only took 28 mins, so its useless ne one comparing to another baby, all of mine have been different and theyve come out the same jayjay. hehe


----------



## wild2011

Angel3000 said:


> oh. . . so yours could decide to come early :)

no dount it lol, only one i was early on i was the one every one least expected :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

My child is weird. He is laying on the sofa licking his hand. I swear he is part dog, he likes to lick stuff :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Not much engaging going on here - Sam has been hanging upside down today at varying points!! :p Nobody is really going to go early now anyway except possibly wild as were all pretty much term xx


----------



## Angel3000

ya never know lol :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

My little guy will go really low for most of the day but will sometimes pop out. The midwife commented how he was "really low" when she was feeling his body to see what position he was in.


----------



## Inge

urgh and I woke up with a sore throat. Its either a cold or hayfever. Im thinking cold because OH sneezed yesterday and SS was sniffy too so chances are im ill:growlmad: But iv stocked up on chicken noodle soup and chicken tikka and had alot of orange juice so im hoping it helps.
MW also kindly told me he has quite a big bum...like mother like son eh? :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

your bum cant be that big hun if you in a size 12 dress lol my mw has a thing for grabbing fidgets bum and giving it a wiggle lol he really gets pee'd off lol


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> Not much engaging going on here - Sam has been hanging upside down today at varying points!! :p Nobody is really going to go early now anyway except possibly wild as were all pretty much term xx

nope sprouts quite firmly comfy in here :haha: besides i have nobody here for kids or lifts etc and my carseat was returned need to order another on payday 6th of may :haha: 

im happy waiting for ur lots babies first :coffee::happydance:


----------



## wild2011

obviously im still gunna moan and groan and prob have false alarms but ill do it quietly in the back ground, i promise :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: wild you so in denial lol When is your MW appt? baby brain kicked in! You can moan a bit loud if you want lol


----------



## wild2011

thursday! :happydance:

denial ? me? noooooooooooooooooo :haha: I am not having Chloe deliver her little brother, he aint coming!


----------



## new_to_ttc

hope he does hang on till you have a lift lol

hows your friend doing? Slightly envious of her here lol


----------



## wild2011

dont be, i just txt asking if her grand arrival was immenant, and got back ur bloody joking, so ive told her to stick some choc by her jayjay, girls cant resist chocolate afterall, shes been pritty much like u for weeks, only reason theyve swept today cos its number 7 and shes aching so bad lol x


----------



## 24/7

I think we all are new, lol!!

Chicken, new pots and runner beans coming up now!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh bless her! I hope it happens for her soon (and me lol) awww only 11 days to go its not that long :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ooo 24 thats a good protein meal (apparently lol) I had a salad hmmmmm oops! there was fresh pineapple in it though lol


----------



## wild2011

summink wiv chips me thinks, i fancied them lastnite but didnt. stirfry not looking too fresh so binning it i dont facy slimmy veg :sick:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:sick: slimey veg lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Speaking of pineapple, that's the only self-induction method, besides Castor Oil, which I won't try, that I haven't tried.

My pains, cramps and contractions, and OMG friggin pressure have all returned, so my lunch today is an entire pineapple.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol MW said pineapple and curry were mylast resort she didnt want me doing the physical stuff lol She said a whole pineapple a day may help... yeah help me to develop heartburn maybe pmsl and I dont like curry, so its RL 9which I didnt tell her I was taking lol) and EPO only for me, he'll come soon enough :)

Right karate, lets see if I can last the lesson tonight lol


----------



## wild2011

an entire pineaple will do nothing except give u blisters eventually, u need to consume 6-7 to even come close to have obtained enough enzymes to do ne thing, it wont harm trying but if u went into labour it wud be coincidence. 1 pineaple is no where near enough. i tried and consumed 1.5 last pregnancy it did sod all and left me with ulcers galore and an upset stomach :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I hate pineapple, and curry. :p 

Good luck at karate new. xx


----------



## wild2011

i love pineaple but wont be attempting it as know i coouldnt possibly consume that much in the short space of time needed. yummy new york style burger in a bun with loads of salad nom nom nom


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh yummy!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

am so stuffed i cant even bring myself to hoover :rofl: will do it when foods gone down


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay, my mouth is sore now, lol...I just hope the little miss comes soon.


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: how much did u eat?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Two slices...:blush::rofl:

But something's going on. My contractions, false or real, feel a bit stronger, my bowels want to move, my belly feels off and Anberlin feels like she's clawing her way out of my cervix. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## lisaf

hehe, I love pineapple... ANY excuse to eat some! :)
I've heard the enzyme is in the core though... so you could just eat the core and save yourself some soreness, lol

I would break out in a rash whenever I ate citrus until the age of 13 or so... so of course I ADORE citrus and consider it a privelage to get to eat it. When I eat too much, my mouth hurts like heck though!

Wanted to share that my acupuncture yesterday REALLY helped with my hip/back/pelvic pain last night! SUCH a relief!


----------



## wild2011

lol brandi, lots of labour dust coming ur way hun


----------



## Angel3000

i'm feeling really uncomfortable again like i did last night and this morning :( tummy feeling tight and i feel like i wanna burp or throw up hehehe.
Also Squishy is not feeling so squishy right now lol


----------



## wild2011

from no movement this morning im getting beaten up here, thatll be hom quiet tomorrow after all the thrashing around this evening lmfao


----------



## lisaf

my guy's movement has been so minimal that I do worry a bit... then of course he starts tap dancing a few minutes ago :) I actually pulled out the video camera but of course he stops :haha:


----------



## wild2011

always the way lisa. :D


----------



## Wiggler

Time to tackle Dylans new bedtime issues. He thinks its fun to sit in his room smashing his toys and feet against his wall, which in turn makes me and OH paranoid wrecks cos of the dicks upstairs so we have to keep going in to shush him, giving him what he wants, us in his room after bedtime. We have moved Dylans bed so the side isnt against a wall and padded up behind the headboard so he can't ram that into a wall and OMG he is pissed off. he is currently hitting the headboard with all his might, its sooooooo loud, but as its not a wall he is hitting the noise shouldn't piss the neighbors off too much.

I wish I could do the same with him banging his feet on the walls and floor during the day - just ignore it, fuck the upstairs neighbors I no longer care what they think, but there is a little old lady downstairs and its not fair on her to listen to him stamping his feet constantly for a few days until he realises he won't get the attention he wants. :(


----------



## 24/7

He is one stubborn monkey, I give him that wiggler!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I couldnt eat the required amount of pineapple lol 

24 - you had any more signs of Sam?

Brandi hope something is working!

Lisa glad the acupuncture worked hun :)

Wild - your burger sounds delish. Im a bit hungry but not in the mood to eat lol might have some toast when I make Joshua some for supper.

24 - I didnt do the karate :rofl: but I did last the entire lesson watching lol last 2 lessons I caused gossip, first when I went for a walk and they were calling for towels etc and then yesterday pmsl 

Angel hope your BH calm down hun, 2+ babies are worse apparently. i had nothing with Joshua but soooooooo much with this one its been a very confusing rollercoaster ride lol


----------



## 24/7

A few tightenings, but nothing exciting!! Just back from my evening walk and even ran up a big hill and just sat down and Sam stretched and then curled up again?! :p He is happy where he is I think, LOL!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

We got a few days of nice weather ahead so we will walk tomorrow, didnt have time or health today lol Although before that I got plenty of housework to catch up on before OH comes Thursday to fix up the bathroom. Might do a bit tonight we'll see lol

Ach, Joshua just asked me about my molar pregnancy and why the heart stopped ans was that his sister too... he must have over heard something at the hospital!


----------



## 24/7

Aww, bless him. :hugs: 

No walking for me tomorrow, I'm onto housework and food shopping, yippee!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

theyve got ears and eyes everywhere new, and so bloody clever, :hugs:

my knickers got snail trails, really bad too, even more when i wipe, is it man flu i wonder>? :rofl:

dh will be back tomorrow evening, :happydance: 

got some funky movements tonight feels like hell pop the waters if he carrys on :haha: 

xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe about 5 mins after I posted in here Dylan got soooo loud, shouting and banging for about 3 minutes and is now asleep!!! :happydance: Nothing from the nieghbors so either it didn't bother them or the are writing it down in the diary that EH asked them to keep. Oh well, I don't care. Won't be long til pesto is a good baby and wakes them up every night :rofl:

I've got a fun morning tomorrow, I have to hose Dylan down cos he is filthy (I swear he just attracts dirt!!) and didn't want a bath or shower tonight then do some tidying, then I have to get me and Dylan ready to go out for when OH gets back from work at 12 so we can go to the MW. after MW we are going into town if my credit card pin is through, if not we'll be coming home and I will be going to bed :haha:


----------



## wild2011

sounds like a plan hun :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Sounds like a good day tomorrow wiggler!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: snail trail :rofl: only in this thread!! lol

This little monkey has eyes and ears everywhere for sure, Im always so careful lol He seems to be ok, just wanted to ask a few questions. 

I managed the dishes and put the laundry on, wow! i should take it easy :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed my pelvis is better tomorrow. Its not quite so bad now, I can walk without holding onto the furniture and walls, but it's still reall sore. Bubs is up high again now and it gets so bad when he/she goes low.


----------



## wild2011

lol new :blush: sos :haha:

ive not hoovered and the floor is a right mess, tomorrow morning it is! oopsie


----------



## meow951

Evening ladies!

Hope everyones ok.

Got lovely swollen legs and feet today. Got midwife tomorrow so will see what she says. Had some more green/yellowy discharge/plug today and tightenings a bit stronger.


----------



## wild2011

lots of labour dust for u meow, get them feet up! x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Feet up above your hips hun!! Hope something is happening :)

Wiggler are you still doing physio?

Joshua has fallen asleep on me awwwwwww he wanted to watch Emmerdale snuggled with mummy, and lasted less than 5 minutes bless him! he is so cute!


----------



## luckyme225

I just got done weeding/ tidying up my flower bed in the front yard. I wanted to add some different colors to it before this little one pops out. I'm sure more neighbors across the street were quite amused and placing bets on how long it would take for me to fall over. :haha: Man, it was a lot of work though!! Hopefully my dedication will get my husband to mow the front and backyard today.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol awww lucky Im sure your neighbours werent thinking that! Joshua wanted to plant flowers for fidget coming... hmmmmmmm flowers so not my thing lol


----------



## Wiggler

awwww!!! sooo cute!

Nah, stopped physio, the exercises really helped, as did increasing my fitness levels, and I hate being a burden to the NHS when what I was doing worked. It's now mainly only really bad at night in bed or if I go on a long walk, which is a huge improvement, but now when bubs decides to go down low is kills, it feels like my pelvis is being prised open with a crowbar and the only fix that I can see is to have the baby, it onl started doing this in the past week and toda was the worst it had been. I think as soon as we have the last few bits which should be by this weekend I will start eviction proceedings.


----------



## new_to_ttc

ah bless hun, maybe ring and ask for some late stage exercises?


----------



## Wiggler

I thought of that but the chances are they will want me to go up to check my alignment again and the thought of a mile and a half walk each way makes my eyes water. I know how to control it now which is good, when bubs drops I just have to take it easy. Only a few more weeks and the pain is sooo worth it.

Not sure what eviction proceedings to try though, I think as bubs is spending a lot more time low and my BH's have been picking up in frequency I hopefully shouldn't have to try too hard to make him/her come out.

Oooh interesting, I have been wanting to type "he" every time I refered the the baby for the past few hours...


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler- that's because my boy guess was right ;)


----------



## new_to_ttc

i cant remember what I guessed lol


----------



## Wiggler

Eek!! not long til I find out. I want to know noooooow! I still haven't forgiven OH for denying me the private scan :(


----------



## 24/7

I guessed girl!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

i guessed boy :love the new piccy :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I think I may be mean after I have bubs and announce on here saying

"I had the baby, its a - oh crap, gotta go, pesto needs a feed x x x" :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think I guessed girl, Im sure I said something about pesto being a daddys girl lol

I just had to wake Joshua to get him up to bed :( Hate not being able to lift him :(


----------



## 24/7

Hahaha, the pic is fab!! xx


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler that wud be so damn mean! :rofl: 

omg im in stitches here from my journal.:lol: i do apologise 24, :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

hehe, I got bored and started playing with google images :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Absolute filth - Literally!!!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol needs the green jelly baby image too lololol

I got a sore bum from my injections :( I banged it because I forgot I had them and now it flipping kills! And Ive got a blue bruise where the drip was put in. I kept telling the ladies id rather labour than injections, they wouldnt listen pmsl


----------



## 24/7

Ouchy new!! Hope they heal fast!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: 24,


awwww he is hurting my insides, doesnt matter where he kicks/punches etc it hurts im sore lol


----------



## wild2011

u better heal quick i heard oh was riding u soon, ull be black and blue woman! ;rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies new!

Not looking forward to going to bed, its super hot tonight and OH sweats loads in his sleep, I don't want to share my bed with a sweaty man :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: you heard right hun!!! lololol How did you hear??? pmsl


----------



## wild2011

all that banging on the bathroom wall! :rofl: it was lving underneath wigglers neighbour for a minute.! had to think about if i was in west sussex or caernarfon for a split second :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: hmmmmm havent actually... erm in the bathroom... hmmmmm *drifts off to her own ideals lol* He aint going to make it through the door never mind as far as the bathroom :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:haha:

u really should stop screaming my name tho people will start to wonder! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

no wonder Joshua asking questions, hell be tripping over the coat stand u knock over and ur clothes sprawled across the floor :rofl: me thinks new is a minx!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lolol I knows I aint quiet pretty sure I dont scream Pip though lol...


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I cant have my fun with Joshua in the house, Im too noisey :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm confused. I have what feels like baby head in my pelvis, baby bum under my ribs on the right and what feels like baby bum under the ribs on my left....


----------



## wild2011

its a bowl of pesto! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

whats the confusing bit???? amount of pasta you eaten an arse that spreads both sets of ribs shouldnt be surprising lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

My poor foof, I'm going to push a 20lb baby and a years supply of pesto pasta out of there soon :haha:


----------



## wild2011

1 cheak or 2 :rofl: its prob a collection of pasta, sausage and fish fingers that havnt managed to go down yet, i told u earlier ud need a poo before u could eat ne more :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: dont they say the bigger they are the easier, gravity and all that lololol you'll have it the easiest wiggler hun, but you may want to think about going bigger than 10cm lol


----------



## Wiggler

lmao, then I'll have the baby and shock you all with a little 7lber :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

if your baby comes out a 7lber i swear Im going to put a complaint in with someone lol that would be soooooo unfair lolol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

lmao, I still can't believe I am under pre-preg weight. I can't wait to weight myself after bubs is born


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh nor me wiggler... Im in a size 12 today.... I started this pregnancy in a 18/16 :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

I was a 16-18 when I got pregnant, I'm not sure what I am now, my 16's are far too big though, I did buy some new look 14's but they are a bit too small, I think the sizing might be smaller in there though.


----------



## wild2011

i was 16-18 too and now 14 fits but the trousers fall down tops r ok though cos of boobs lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: yay we all done so well :) Cant wait to see what my waist line goes down to!


----------



## Wiggler

My arse and thighs are still really chunk atm, once bubs comes hopefully I will lose the tree trunk look and be able to fit the 14's. I think I'm a size 12-14 top now :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

ill have the biggest minging wobbly mid drift, no way it will possibly go down quick from the size of this fecking bump lol x


----------



## wild2011

:cry: if i laugh once more ill explode.


----------



## BizyBee

Apparently, I gained all of the weight that you ladies lost. :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: i thought u looked amazing in ur bump pic hun, ull be back in no time hun :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Ok, new I can see how you've lost weight but wiggler how the hell can you put away that much pesto and still be under pre preg weight?!:wacko:

About to head on school run again, it super hot here today and I've been walking about 3 hours this morning:dohh:

Eilidh has an eye infection so had to take her to docs and get drops. Weight gain of 1oz in 5 days so thats not happening at all:cry:

Lol at all the pineapple eating, lipbalm anyone? :rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks wild. I have put on about 35 lbs! I stuffed it all in my bump. :)

Awe poor Elidah. :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, no April 19 baby. On to the next predicted due date, April 27.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww poor Eilidh :hugs:

Its so hot and sunny today, I don't like it :( Its going to make the walk to the doctors and into town almost unbearable :(

What is everyone up to today? x x x


----------



## 24/7

Morning!!

Off food shopping in a little bit then hopefully having my eyebrows waxed later, yippee!! I love the weather but want to get all my pretty floaty tops out, but all that fits is a tshirt I bought in primark last summer, and still have my blister so only my timberland boots don't hurt - How summer like!! xx


----------



## wild2011

oh gosh i couldnt bare my timberland boots in this heat lol, which ones u got hun? i love mine :cloud9: 

wiggler take it slow lots of water on the way to sip, lay off the pesto or ull get indegestion from all the walking.

well sienna woke in the night and got in my bed, making sleep impossible, she heard chloe get up at 7 and snuck in to play with her so i drifted back off, to be rudly awaken by the neighbours cutting the grass at 8.30 on a sit on mower, feckkkkkkkkk offffffffffff im tired :rofl:

cleaning house slowly today, and sitting out in the sun me thinks, though ill prob be glued to bnb all day. dh home late this evening, so am in a good mood. x


----------



## MilosMommy7

4:15 am! milo woke himself up a couple hours ago :dohh: but i take it no other babies born yet?! yesterday 3 may babies were born in a thread i keep up with on another site! we're all getting so close! i'm getting anxious :happydance: lol


----------



## wild2011

i reckon theyll be a load of non regulars that have had lo's and will update late. and then well have new,wiggler 24,inge, brandi and meow all pushing at once :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Wow wild, an 8.30am lay in, I can't remember the last time I slept in past 6.45am :haha: I am determined to have a looooooong lay in this weekend though. 

Dylan is being a grumpybum today. I hope he has a nap soon, I want to get some stuff done and have a little lay down


----------



## span

Got the in-laws coming round in a couple of hours. :wacko:
To be fair they're bringing around a quilt that MIL has made for baby (I'll mainly be using it as a playmat) which is nice. Hubby is at work though so just me to deal with them (lovely but intense).

Got our 2nd NCT class tonight which is a session on breastfeeding. Hopefully hubby won't get stuck late at work, though I wouldn't put it past him to do a late arrest to avoid the session! :haha:

Been woken up the last 2 nights by awful pains low down to the left. It seems to start around my foof and then moves to the left of my pelvis. It REALLY bloody hurts but only lasts a couple of minutes. I end up with a bit of a dead left leg afterwards though. :wacko:
Baby has generally been on my left for a while now so do you think it was pressing on a nerve? :shrug:
It's made me realise that I'm not very good with pain! :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

sounds liek a nerve and i get it too, always on my right side, if u were to cough does it become more piercing mine does, and i tend to always sneeze whilst recovering from it and that makes me hurt more :rofl: good luck with the inlaws, mine are abroad so dont have to deal with them often . hope u enjoy the bf class.


----------



## MilosMommy7

wild - so true! watch them all have their babies the very last week of April lol.

wiggler - yay for dylan! i bet you enjoyed getting some extra rest. i love when they sleep later than usual :)


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies span, that does sound like bubs is laying on a nerve.


----------



## wild2011

wiggler, i dont get anywhere near that normally, but was shattered cos she had been in my bed half the night. when i only had chloe tho and was preggers with leila ( same gap between dylan and pesto) i could sleep till 9.30 easy, luckily i had my good sleeper easy going daughter first, leila also slept brilliantly from about 15 months and would stay in bed till 9 if i left her. sienna has now finally for 1 week (except lastnite) slept from 8.30 till 7.45-8.00am without a single wake up for dummy or bottle etc etc. i hope last night was a one off and that she is finally in a routine before bubs is here, not having to get up with her aswell as sprout will be a huge weight off my shoulders.


----------



## wild2011

i guess plus side for me is more sleep, but downside, dh doesnt do anything other than work and pay the bills, i have to do the entire house the cooking the cleaning the shopping etc. he would never come home and cook me sausages or go to get me a cheeseburger :rofl: i dont know if id like to swap though, what would mean more to you, the extra sleep or the help? men eh why cant they do it all :rofl: xx


----------



## Wiggler

OH still hasn't gone to get my free cheeseburger for me. He is good though, he gets up with Dylan and leaves me in bed until I get up about 6-6.30ish. I prefer the help than the extra sleep though. It really annoys me when he comes home from work and assumes I have been sat on my arse all day though, how does he think Dylan gets fed, dressed, the flat get tidied...? Silly man. I will admit that when my pelvis pain is mega bad I do sit on my arse a lot, but shhhh, he doesn't need to know that :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Now ladies, I have a serious problem and I need some advice. 

I mentioned last night about how OH is a yukky sweaty sleeper, well when I went to bed last night he was on MY side of the bed and had soggied up my pillow, my side of the sheet and duvet :sick: 
He has a HUGE easter egg in the kitchen, should I eat it as revenge? :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

yer :rofl: i wud

if dh comes home and says ive been working all day, he gets and like to you think ive sat on my arse all day. he knows very well i havnt im ocd with the housework i like it spotless, he likes his dinner on the table and his clothes irnoed, which he gets unless im ill. i know ive rubbed off on him tho, in first tri wen i was ill, he pulled the hoover out and was being obsessive with the carpet looking spotless. :haha: he isnt messy particularly these days but he was when i met him. so im quite happy ive rubbed off on him. he also tells the kids to tidy their room within reason which pleases me cos if he let them trash it after ive set rules id kill him :grr:


----------



## wild2011

chloe has jobs! she'll be 7 in urmm 4 weeks and 1 day :cloud9:, she has to make her bed daily, when their off school she has to bring the light laod of washing or darks etc and put them in the machine, and put their plates on the side afteer dinner. :lol: leila has to put school shoes away and unpack their school bags,every afternoon. and sienna helps pass the washing when im pegging it out. I was bought up doing jobs from a tot as was dh's sisters, i think dh assumes sprout will get an easy life, i prob wont make him do as much, but i wont be making my girls tidy up after him, ( dh sisters do everything for him)-thats a no no for me, hell do his own room and have his own jobs lol x


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds like you have him quite well trained :)

OH is currently obsessed with growing chili plants, there is about 25 of them growing in the kitchen as well as garlic, 3 little sunflowers, peppers and loads of other stuff, I have told him to work it down and he can keep 10 plants. Our kitchen is TINY and we can't fit them all in. I think he is going to take most of them to his work to plant in the veggie patch over there.


----------



## Wiggler

I never had to do much growing up and as a result I am a lazy cow, Dylan has to help tidy up, he will help take plates out to the kitchen after dinner, put rubbish in the bin, put his toys away and wipe the sides when I'm tidying. When he is older if he wants pocket money he will have to earn it. He loves to help us cook as well. I don't want him growing up to be a lazy slob like me :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I have the tan timberlands wild, I love them, just abit hot now!! :p

Been food shopping, unpacked my cooking chocolate and it was out of date back in Jan and is a very odd colour, and seeing as it's free from at £3 for a tiny pot I'm off to rant at them and get it changed later, grr!! xx


----------



## Inge

:happydance: we got a call this morning from the council that wer up for a property! Its a 2 bed new build in Melksham so a bit further out then we wanted but its an offer :thumbup: Well need more then a 3 bed in a year or 2 anyway so if we get it then in a few years we can exchange to something bigger and closer to Trowbridge. Because we have the baby on the way and we have no debts or rent arrears the council worker said it looks good for us :happydance: My fingers are crossed right now as OH will hear back later today about it so no idea if itl be good or bad news. 
Also Im ill.... Im in bed with chicken noodle soup,oranges and plenty of fluids :cry:


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: inge feel better real soon hun, thats good news fingers crossed for u xx

wiggler- my mum used me as a slave :rofl: im well trained :lol: dh has it real easy, says his glad im a good cook too :lol:

24- i have the tan ones with white logo and trim, i loves themmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Inge

anyone have a cure for a cold?:flower: I need to be better by like yesterday:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh fingers crossed Inge, I hope you get it!!!

I was awful when I met OH, I couldn't cook at all, was terrible at cleaning and tidying, its only since I had Dylan that I got good with housework and only in the last 12 months that I learnt to cook and still learning. As much as I try I still can't make porridge or scrambled eggs properly :rofl:

I did something today that I haven't done in over a year, I plucked my eyebrows and put mascara on! I feel so feminine :haha: I was going to wash my hair and do it nice too, but realised I wouldn't have enough time for it to dry before we leave (I don't own a hairdryer) so going to put my nice relaxing shower off til later.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: fingers crossed for you Inge hun!!! Let us know! No cold remedies though sowwie!

Well appears I have worried half my family and friends and OH lol... I could not sleep last night at all, so uncomfortable and achey, but started drifting off at wake up time lol put both phones on silent, told Joshua he can go on the wii and fell asleep... no one could get hold of me for ages oops!! BUT i had a great solid few hours proper deep sleep, I feel AMAZING! So I wasted half the day but no worries because I got more energy than i had in days so will catch up lol Got to hang laundry out, finish the dishes, take some stuff to the tip, get the car lights fixed, get some stuff for the bathroom tomorrow and then make a start on my bedroom... hopefully squeeze in a gentle walk to the park too with my little man, who knows he got to work hard today because he had the wii all morning :rofl:

Wild - Im the same with Joshua and chores, he has his stuff to do, i think its really important. I seriously grew up and thought we had cleaning fairies everything was done for me, and it was really hard for me to look after my own place when i left home. Joshua sorts the laundry into lights, darks n colours, and often helps with the machine. he has to do his own room, and he does a fantastic job of it (when he isnt moaning lol) and he also sorts the shoes tot he shoe rack, after they get dumped in the hallway lol There has been many time he see's me dusting or cleaning etc and he asks to help too, so its all good :) If he's not in the mood though you got no chance getting extras out of him lol

Wiggler, hope your MW appt goes well hun. Hope the walk is ok!!

24 - grrrr @ at your cooking chocolate! How rude! 

*ponders... what else did i read... so much I forget it by time I get tot he end lol*

Oh little Eilidh... hope her eyes are feeling better quickly hun!! Is she eating well? Howcome she isnt gaining? Maybe she just wants to be dinky :hugs:

i guess I should crack on with some of my jobs :) Need to find some childcare for Joshua tomorrow too, he cant go to the lass who was having him because something happened yesterday (not sure what) but she has grounded her son and said she cant take Joshua, which kinda leaves me in a pickle because I wanted the bathroom finished, cant have fidget come along and no tiles ont he wall, or bathroom paint done, and cant paint once he is here it really stinks not like normal emulsion.


----------



## Inge

I think children should have their own chores and responsibilities ariund the house. 
OH made Jack get his plate of dinner himself from the kitchen the other day :haha: I think he was shocked that OH didnt bring it over for him :haha: He's 9 in august so he should do this for himself but his mum and my MIL both think he doesnt need to do anything himself and practically wait on him. But when its me or OH we make sure he understands he can do things himself and he doesnt need someone else to get him a juice or make his bed for him. 
OH has also let me know that Matalan have a make up sale everything £1 from tomorow I think :dohh: After I spent all that money on new make up :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah Joshua gets his own drinks through the day etc... some days he gets mummys too.. but he is rubbish at making mine.. I'll get him whipped up to shape lol He brought me a glass of water the other day, it was milky coloured! i asked if he used a clean glass yes, did he let the tap run, he said he took the water out of the fridge (there was none in the fridge). so I told him to show me. he had filled the water filter jug up, with god only knows what because it was minging milk colour! he said it was just cold water... needless to say jug dismantled and washed out and new filter in lolol Bless he does try though :)


----------



## meow951

new- I used to make my mums drinks horrible on purpose sometimes so she wouldnt ask to me make her one lol Like i made her a cup of tea nad put coffee and hot chocolate in it :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:

hmmmmmm I wonder..... lolol... no I dont think he that devious yet, if he doesnt want to make me a drink he comes out with something like 'who do you think i am your slave' lol... and he wont make it lol but fair do's, Ive been known to say the same :rofl:

he just makes cordial so weak lol.. ideal for him but I prefer my vimto stronger lol


----------



## Inge

meow951 said:


> new- I used to make my mums drinks horrible on purpose sometimes so she wouldnt ask to me make her one lol Like i made her a cup of tea nad put coffee and hot chocolate in it :haha:

Im suprised my OH hasnt done this :haha: We have to get the moses basket stand up at some point as OH is worrying Leo will come before its put together. Itl take 10mins so not in a hurry really. Yesterday MW told me I have very strong stomach muscles :cloud9: No idea how :haha: I did go on a mad cycling obsession before my BFP and was cycling for up to 2 hrs a day so that might have had something to do with it:haha: she was also impressed I have no strecthmarks:thumbup: 
New - decided on how your going to tackle the bathroom? maybe a relative or OH could take Joshua out for the day while you get to it?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well i just rang another friend see if she is free, if not will put him in the nursery if they have room lol I'll crack on its some kinda emergency in the house and I need him out the house :haha: which when they ask Joshua he'll back up because when he tells the story the 'bathroom has been destroyed the wall is falling down' lol.. when actually the tiles have just come off lol 

Your strong stomach muscles might see you through the early pain hun, it may be a real advantage :) I keep checking and I have no new stretch marks, and the old ones are still white yay!! Except the one on my belly button scar, but I knew that would inflame.


----------



## Inge

On the topic of belly buttons lol :haha: mine is completely flat :wacko: I have a thing about belly buttons and my worst fear was mine popping out :blush: but my stomach looks so strectched now. 
Im feeling a little better now still sniffy and sore throat but a little better. I have another massive tin of Lidl chicken and noodle soup (amazing, everyone should try it) for tomorow. OH has got me plenty of oranges too :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Mine is flat, but the scar is a bit lumpy (from an old piercing), but I know it'll settle right back down and its not sore or itchy so all is good. I had 'inny' buttons with both boys :)

Glad you feeling a bit better hun! Im all sneezey but its heyfever, and I cant take my regular summer meds until fidget is here lol Oh the joys lol 

Right, so far you lot have managed to make me accomplish nothing pmsl Im leaving the laptop to venture to the unknown that is the kitchen lol


----------



## Angel3000

hello ladies, i take it everyone is doing ok, i can see i missed alot of convo and from what i can gather:
Brandi - no april 19th so she's gonna see if LO will appear on the 27th good luck hun :hugs:

and alot of talk about mums and kids and OH expecting us to do everything . . . i'll just add my OH not like that :D sometimes he'll sit there for hours hungry and i'll just tell him if he's hungry go get something dont just sit there lol

and back to brandi on predictions people predicted mine would be here on the 18th of this month and one friends thinks the 13th may, i'm due 20th may :)


----------



## wild2011

ive had several predictions, 10th may, 19th may and 6th june we shall see :) x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think i would tend to OH if he was here, I kinda like the idea of doing the wifey stuff for him, but its not me in general so love having the house to myself lol 

So far my predicted dates have come and gone, except the 23rd April, which is my sisters, so we'll see lol Mine is Dec 25th :rofl:


----------



## Angel3000

dec 25th  i really do not think your gonna go that long. . . . hahahaha :rofl:
i predict 28th april

and 6th June Wild? when you due?? your only a few day after me so 23rd may your due?? i'd say 16th may your gonna pop


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thats weird, MW said the same lol Christmas isnt that far away you know! lol 

I think Wild will be within the first 2 weeks of May, assuming his growth is ok, so guess we'll be able to make a more accurate prediction after your appt tomorrow :)

I really do think some early May mums will be having babies before me though lol I think fidget is a little snug, he isnt big, Im not carrying big, so I think he'll go over, much to my mums disappointment lol

Right speaking of child labour, Joshua has spotlessed the living room while I dismantled the car, bless he even swept the floor!! So now Im off to town to buy a bulb for the car so I can put it all back together lol Pfffttt who need's a man about the house, a woman is just as dangerous (err I mean capable) with a tool set as a man lol


----------



## Inge

OH heard from council worker :happydance: He went through an application over the phone and now she'll phone me at some point to ask what benefits I get/NI number the usual. But apparently it sounds very good. Its a new build housing estate in a nice area and the house look lovely :thumbup: Cant wait to hear back. OH isnt as fussed about it being outside our ideal area as I thought he'd be. We had a little tiff this morning because he at first turned the offer down but my pregnancy tears made him phone back and ask to be considered :haha: Really hope we can get it :happydance: they told OH bout all the help we can get for getting new furniture and help with rent if we need it so sounds promising


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: new child labour!

24th May for me angel. so 6th june 3 days over, however they let u go 14 here cos im midwife led homebirth, if i get to that tho i may be begging for induction at 10 days and swapping to hospital led care :rofl: im hoping 19th may, chloes bday :D x


----------



## wild2011

and yay im so excited for mw tomorrow and to see what plan of action is, im secretly hoping hes slowed on growth, even if by 2 weeks, then i wont need scan and wont be pushed for induction, i can refuse anyhow but if he is huge i would prob consider it, thought of homebirthing a big bugger shits me up lol


----------



## Wiggler

MW went well, bubs is not on track to be a 20lber, she thinks pesto will be around 8lbs. bubs is low but not engaged :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

in that case wiggler i should be having a 3lber :rofl: how the hell has pesto managed to stay that weight :rofl:

glad all went well tho xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad your appt went well wiggler! How was the walk?

Hope yours goes ok tomorrow wild, Im sure it will! As you say they often so off with their estimates, I mean, pesto 8lb??? me thinks not ;) lololol

Im back from town now, all I got to do is put the car back together lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: 

id love to see sprout again on a scan, but by doing so i know my homebirth chances get slimmer, so they can keep their scan, and a few lbs and ill go by myself fankuuuuuu :rofl: last time my own actualy regular mw who will be delivering sprout saw me i was 26 weeks, ive had to see her side kick since, who is just as lovely and will be the 2nd mw delivering, but i just know my mw's eyes will pop out her head when she sees me :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

You are carrying a wee bit big pmsl (no offence lol)

Urghh I got a really icky tummy today, me thinks i shouldnt have necked a glass of pure orange this morning lol Glad Im not going anywhere far lol


----------



## Inge

new_to_ttc said:


> Urghh I got a really icky tummy today, me thinks i shouldnt have necked a glass of pure orange this morning lol Glad Im not going anywhere far lol

:haha: Iv had a bad tummy last few days so know how you feel :haha: My boobs are having a major leak today :dohh: 
wild- id love another scan too :cloud9: Its so close to due date but still seems far away. I keep looking at the calender and thinking "omg its end of april!":haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, she said bubs doesn't feel too big at all, I have no idea how that is. The walk has killed me, I'm in a LOT of pain, but as I plan on sitting on my lazy arse all day it's not a big deal. lol


----------



## wild2011

lol thanks new none taken, i said yesterday im carrying bigger now than i did with all 3 girls at once! :haha:

send me lots of its just waters n large placenta vibes plzzzzzzzzz :)

wat sort of icky tummy? mega runs?


----------



## Inge

wiggler- MW told me mine isnt going to be a scrawny baby and he's got a big bum :wacko: She reckons he might be 7 and half pounds at birth. I had to walk to my app yesterday and I almost died :haha: My legs were burning and felt like they were going to give out so I went to Costa and got a strawberry shortcake iced drink :blush: 
I might head off to my bed soon and try to sleep off this cold


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah sorry tmi, but very loose! 

**sending loads of large placenta and water vibes hun** As lovely as a scan would be I really hope he is on target for you! Im measuring 4-5 weeks ahead still and I got an ickle bump and we know he is 'small' so i wouldnt worry xxx


----------



## wild2011

did they not send you for a scan? here typically if u measuring more than 2 weeks out either way for more than 3 appointments they make u get a scan. x


----------



## wild2011

and re loose thats my only sign of labour i get, and always within 24 hours of having it! x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah I had a scan and he was dinky, smaller than average but within the lines so not a concern! Even since the scan I measure huge lol 

I had loose bowels the weekend we though he was coming, but that all stopped lol so not getting my hopes up at all just not going out going to stay near the bathroom as it is a bit worse today urghhhhh


----------



## wild2011

urgh me thinks a friday baby perhaps !! urm my friend, has just seen mw, all pains stopped and just bleeding constantly, she has progressed but very slow and they are guestimating within a few days, omg all these naughty babies, i dairnt moan or complain about my niggles or having had enough ot her cos she might snap :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

should she be bleeding constantly? Hope its all done with soon for her bless!! Think i need an ice lolly wake fidget up, I just realised i dont think I felt him today so see if I can get him wriggling xxx


----------



## span

Here's the quilt (playmat) my MIL made for baby. She got us to pick the colours so we opted (well I opted :haha: ) for black and white patterns to give baby something to focus on. She's added red trim and red in the middle and it looks ace! :happydance:

Why do I find it easier to cope with the inlaws when hubby isn't around?! :shrug: Had a lovely time and spot of lunch. MIL is very excited about her 1st grandchild (FIL doesn't tend to show much excitment). :flower:
 



Attached Files:







quilt.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww its lovely hun nice one!! Glad you had a nice day with them :)


----------



## wild2011

thats lush i want 1 lol! x


----------



## wild2011

ive got low stabbing period type pains and a housefull of friends kids till 7pm they better stop pronto!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww span, thats gorgeous!!!!

wild :hugs:

I am sooooo sleepy, Dylan went into meltdown mode before OH took him out, he is not liking the heat at the moment, he started SCREAMING cos we wouldn't give him juice, he drinks water just fine when he wants to but nooooo, he wanted juice. :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

happy now, had a kick off fidget :) lol still having my ice lolly though even if I dont need it lol

wild take some paracetamol and a large glass of water hun xxxx

are the boys out wiggler? try getting some sleep hun xxxx


----------



## wild2011

paracetamol'd and water (icy cold) feet up and had a corneto too :rofl: they arnt awful but they are not too great either and i like to be able to concentrate on the kids and not these niggles.they can come back once mine are in bed and hers have gone home :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol yeah, 1 thing at once huh! Good call on the cornetto will definitely help :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 My baby boy just fell over and put a hole in his knee, putting a hole in his jeans too!! I think I need to frame them, only 13 days away from his 8th birthday and its his first holey knee :haha: ok ok no laughing he said his knee is going to fall off must keep straight face and fix it lol


----------



## Inge

argh :happydance: :wacko: council are coming round tomorow at 10:15 to have the interview for the house :wacko: OH just text me to let me know :wacko: Im gonna be so bummed if we dont get it cos wev been bidding every week for 2 years and wev never gotten this close before! 
new- hope the wound isnt too bad :thumbup:


----------



## heyyady

Been trying all morning to get BnB to load- it finally does and now I have no time to stay! 
Off to see my girlies- Just wanted to wish you all a lovely day :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge got everything (except my legs) crossed for you hun!!! I hope this is it!!!

Hugs n xxx to your girlies Heyy!!! 

BnB is being a right pain in the rear this evening lol


----------



## Inge

bnb is being a bit slow lately.
Hey - hope the girls are doing good :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Calling all May mummys... where are you??? lol


----------



## Wiggler

Eek Inge, I hope you get it

Have fun with your girls Heyy

How is Joshua's knee now new? Did it fall off? Aww bless him :)

I decided to pop out to the garden while the boys where out, had a chat with the girl next door then wandered down the shop with the lady upstairs which was nice. Also done a HUGE online food shop so I can start the bulk cooking and freezing for after pesto arrives.


----------



## 24/7

Taken me the whole time of eating my dinner (salad) to catch up. :p 

Ended up not doing any of my planned cleaning today, and instead went out with my Mum, and had my eyebrows waxed and only just got home - Don't think Sam liked having to wait for his dinner. :D 

Glad MW went well Wiggler, little Pesto must have a fast metabolism if he is going to be an 8lb'er!! ;)

New, hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

And the rest I have forgotten.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Haaaaa... there you are! Ach fancy going out having nice days while Im here trying to produce the next May baby... sshheesshhhhhh lol


----------



## Wiggler

Copper chopper hovering outside. Someone round here has been nnnnaaaaaauuuuuuggggghhhhhhtttttyyyy :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Hahahaha, not much sign of me going next sadly, more BH's today, and some increased CM, but nothing more. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well m,y parents are about 1.5 hours away and I've been doing my bit since you all buggered off for nice days out lol No rest for me, Ive been doing what we should be doing lol


----------



## 24/7

I'm sorry new!! I will be here tomorrow!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl lol I might not :oP


----------



## 24/7

What?! :o Where are you going?! :o xx










:p


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I might go have myself a nice day :haha:

(ssshhhhhhh but I might be popping a May baby out)


----------



## 24/7

What - Updates please!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Ooooh is fidget coming?? :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Every baby is coming before Anberlin.

Had my midwife appointment and I'm disappointed.

So, my cervix is in the process of moving from posterior to anterior, but not there yet. It has definitely come forward. My cervix is soft, but not thinned at all. There is no effacement, apparently. I am 2cm though...that's stinking it. And she disengaged herself...back to -5 station.

She's definitely going to be a May baby.


----------



## meow951

New- What's going on??!! Lol is fidget making a move?

Brandi- That sucks! The more you want them to come out the more they stay lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:

I was sooooo trying to sshhhhh but Im tooo excited! lol Pains started earlier today, but as my bowels were loose I thought maybe was all that. But they have got stronger and stronger all day and now are REALLY PAINFUL. Everyone told me I'd feel the difference between a BH and a real thing when it happened... Im confident enough that my parents are on their way up. Wont happen till tomorrow though. They arent very long yet (30-50 seconds) so Im still in first stage, but they very very painful I cant sit through it have to move through it :happydance: Something just feels like this is it... I swear if it stops again I will cry forever!!!!!!!! I didnt want to post incase I jinx it, but I been writing them down and they making a regular pattern now so I think I can get hopeful!


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: I just felt some mega intense pain that felt like severe period pain and freaked out, but nopes, not baby, just me being a farty arse :rofl:


----------



## meow951

new- How exciting! Hope everything keeps going for you and doesn't stop. Can i be a tiny bit jealous though :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

OMG new!!! That is soooo exciting, I hope things don't stop again. WOO! We are going to have another baby to go all gooey over :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## luckyme225

Yay new!!! I wait until the afternoon to come on so I was sad to see the # still at 7. Come on out little baby!!!

My husbands surprise party is in two days. I suppose I should get to cleaning for it but I'm feeling fat and lazy. I'll have to pick up another thing of ice cream because I've already dug into the one I got last night. I just couldn't control myself any longer, it looked so yummy!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brandi Im so sorry hun, Fidget bobs about free to 3/5ths frequently, they dont engage after 1st babies hun so that doesnt matter, and cervix definitely sounds like its getting ready. Did she give you a bit of a sweep today if you 2cm?

Sorry Meow hun, I really dont want to cross my legs and wait though lol :hugs: lol

I am so scared this is going to stop! But it hurts a lot and I dont know if I likle that either lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Brandi Im so sorry hun, Fidget bobs about free to 3/5ths frequently, they dont engage after 1st babies hun so that doesnt matter, and cervix definitely sounds like its getting ready. Did she give you a bit of a sweep today if you 2cm?

Sorry Meow hun, I really dont want to cross my legs and wait though lol :hugs: lol

I am so scared this is going to stop! But it hurts a lot and I dont know if I like that either lol


----------



## Wiggler

Come on out fidget, its almost easter and that means CHOCCY!!!! :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Ahhh, good luck new, although I am extremely jealous!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im worried... I just keep thinking its going to stop :(


----------



## Wiggler

does it feel different to your false alarm? x x x


----------



## Angel3000

Wooop!!!! GL New! i hope this is it, crossing my fingers for ya
Come on Fidget!!!


----------



## Angel3000

Wooop!!!! GL New! i hope this is it, crossing my fingers for ya
Come on Fidget!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah wiggler, totally different. I just dont know how painful they need to be till I go in :haha: I do not want to go in too early lol


----------



## Wiggler

I was told for second babies they need to be 5 mins apart, strong enough that you can't talk through them and lasting about a min. What are they like at the moment?


----------



## Angel3000

yeah what Wiggler said :D


----------



## Wiggler

Gah! Why is BnB playing up when all the action is happening! :hissy:


----------



## wild2011

ha?! wat ive missed,

new told u ud know the difference, and that i had clear out and then it all came on stronger stronger, did i not say a friday baby earlier, hmmmmmmmmm think bubs will be here soon xxxx


----------



## meow951

I know it's so irratating!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Good luck New hope this is it for u x


----------



## mummy3

I've been trying to reply all day:growlmad:

New:happydance: COME ON FIDGET:happydance: Any updates?

Brandi:hugs: Wont be long!

Wiggler 8lb?! Glad you had a lovely day:flower:

Inge, good luck with the council tomorrow

Lol lucky I'd be in the ice cream too:haha:

Any sign of Lisa and hopeful?

Span love the quilt!


----------



## Wiggler

I think new must have given up on BnB with it going down all night :( I'll be keeping an eye on FB for updates though, and I'm sure Wild will too :)

Why does everyone sound so shocked about bubs weight? :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Where is all this pesto going then, if its not to gain you and little Pesto lots of pounds? :p

Silly BnB, we have urgent news to be waiting for!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

sorry girls I was taking a warm bath, still uncomfortable so just have to wait and see now. My parents are here so witht hem, will keep you posted though, but if it is the real deal I think it is going to be tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Start jumping on the bed, stick some choccy near your foof and bribe him out!! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 said:


> Where is all this pesto going then, if its not to gain you and little Pesto lots of pounds? :p
> 
> Silly BnB, we have urgent news to be waiting for!! xx

well, the pesto is kinda healthy, the pasta however... :rofl: Its not even as if I spend all day on the loo to get rid of it that way :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

You are going to do an almighty poo at some point!! :p I got rid of alot last week that I had obviously been storing for the whole pregnancy!! :p

What did you buy in the big shop today? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lots of your food is kinda healthy lol.. just not the quanity lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Come on Fidget!! I promise not to act TOO jealous of your mommy!!

I made a mistake on my post earlier. According to my midwife notes, Anberlin is -3 station, not -5.


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO, knowing my luck I'll do the big poo when I am pushing bubs out. Poor MW :haha:

I bough lots of meat and base ingredients to make pasta sauces, chili, shepherds pie, bolognese, stew, potato bake and some other bits to freeze for after bubs is born and some bits to get us through til our next tax credit payment whenever that is, stupid bank holidays, its either tomorrow, saturday or tuesday. I also bought a LOAD of nappies for bubs and Dylan. 

Poor credit card took a beating, £100 of my £250 limit gone already :haha: after all the bills were paid on tuesday we were only left with a tenner to do us so I was very glad we have the credit card. Just hoping we get the PIN tomorrow so we can buy bubs coming home outfit and get me some knickers for in hospital. once thats done its eviction time!!


----------



## 24/7

Yummy food!!!!!!!!

What outfit have you got planed? xx


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: Bet you do save it all for delivery!

Ooh I want to see the outfit:happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Everytime I try replying it crashed :cry:

Fidget seems to be taking a small break since my warm bath :( Not impressed, still getting cramps, pressure and tightenings, but they gone off regular and not as painful arghhhhhhhhhh If it all stops again I am seriously going to cry :cry:

Wiggler... how much of that food is going to make it into the freezer? lololol


----------



## Wiggler

a simple white babygrow with a thin white cardi. Very plain and boring. but we brought Dylan home in a little t-shirt and dungarees and it was sooooo much effort to get him dressed and undressed that I just want something simple and easy this time. And cute of course :)


----------



## meow951

new- I thought that baths etc can slow things down if you're not far enough along? Hence the midwifes only liking you to get in a birthing pool after a certain amount of centimetres. Hopefully it'll pick up again.

Have you got a birth ball or tried going up and down the stairs a few times. Do some lunges :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I hope a lot of the food will make it to the freezer :haha:

Here is Dylans coming home outfit. Sooooo cute :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Dylan005.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 24/7

We have a plain White sleepsuit and cardigan too!! :D 

Oh new, get on that ball!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG I think I nearly just had a heart attack, the lounge door just opened and scared the hell out of me. Then my gorgeous little man poked his head round and said hello :haha: Not amused with him getting out of bed at this time of night. Just put him back to bed, hopefully he will go to sleep OK, poor little man :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im on my ball lol They still there, building up slowing, meow hope you're right thanks hun!

Dylan looks super cute awwwwwwww


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so jealous...


----------



## 24/7

Sorry wiggler - I laughed!! :D

Any chance of sleeping through any of the contractions tonight new? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

brandi dont be hun, because I seem to get so far and it stops, that is far worse than not starting yet its so physically and emotionally draining :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im rather uncomfortable but Im going to try and rest. Im trying to get my mum to go bed but she wont arghhhhhh and my dad needs to sod off the sofa for me to rest but he wont go up either grrr my sister said hers were strong then she slept and woke up in full on labour so I dont know, Im giving up :(


----------



## 24/7

I hope you wake up with things heading in the right direction!! xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

new_to_ttc said:


> brandi dont be hun, because I seem to get so far and it stops, that is far worse than not starting yet its so physically and emotionally draining :(

That's how I felt the other night when I thought things were starting. I guess I'm just disappointed that I haven't made as much progress at this point that I had by 36 weeks with my other two.

On the bright side, by my LMP dates, I'm 38w1d and 38w1d with Isaiah was when I had sex and he was born 12 hours later, lol. Guess what I'm doing tonight!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol brandi have fun!

The contractions are back, not as painful as before though and a bit further apart but least it started again, now a waiting game arghhh


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - I hope things start for you soon

new - How frustrating, I hope you get some good strong contractions soon!


I give up :nope: Dylan decided instead of going back to sleep like a good boy he would scream and SCREAM for JUICE!! That child is never having juice again, I don't like being slapped and kicked for trying to get my tired child to go to sleep :cry: he's not even thirsty, I took him in juice and he doesn't want it. I'm going to put it all away and he is never having that stuff again!!


----------



## mummy3

Good luck Brandi, am awaiting updates:thumbup:

New:hugs: I can relate to the stopping and starting albeit in different circumstances. Did you get your dad off the couch lol? What gestation was Joshua?

Wiggler, that outfit is adorable, :cloud9: Did Dylan go back down?

I have my 6 week check tomorrow :shock: Weird having it before my due date:haha:


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler I'm sorry, he does sound over tired:hugs:

New, you could try checking your cervix:winkwink:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol mummy how crazy having your 6 week check before your due date lol

Wiggler hope Dylan settles hun!!

I will try check my cervix, but my lubricant is in my bedroom and dad is asleep arghhhh


----------



## luckyme225

How far apart are they new? Lots of labor dust your way!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

They got to about 5minutes before the bath, now nearer 8 minutes but they not as painful this time round, Im able to sit and rock through them. We'll see what happens xxxx


----------



## Soph22

good luck, New! 
Can't believe how close we're all getting! My last day of work is scheduled for Friday, hope baby gives me a few days after that to get things around the house ready. I'm getting more ready, but mentally I'm sooo not there yet!


----------



## mummy3

8 mins is still pretty close and its defo good they starting up again post bath:thumbup: 

Maybe try some of the other stuff, curry, up and down stairs, drive over a bumpy street?! :happydance:

Hi Lucky:hugs: Did you get the ice cream? I got this awesome one from Fry's on saturday it was white choc and macademia nut:cloud9:


----------



## lisaf

hey everyone.. 
fx'd for things getting going for new!!!!


any word from hopeful?

Not much with me.. sitting here with that stupid heart pounding thing. My ice cream shop is STILL closed... their sign says they hoped to open yesterday or today :dohh: I think they owe me some free milkshakes/malts now!
BUT, they do sell their ice cream (locally made) in some stores.. .so I went and bought a pint of their cappucino ice cream and it kicks Starbucks and Baskin Robbins BUTT... omg its so good!


Still measuring big... today my doc said I'm measuring at 42 weeks :shock: By that logic, I should be next, lol... no signs of anything happening though and I'm ok with that. Finishing up the nursery soon I hope, getting down to some final touches! :)


----------



## mummy3

Wow Lisa, 42 weeks?! Are they going to induce you as he's measuring so big?

That ice-cream sounds delicious, hope you get to go to the shop and get that malt you've wanted for weeks sometime soon!:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

still plodding along, contractions are slowing down again, and fidget has woke up lol I need to try and sleep see what tomorrow brings? :(

:hi: hiya lisa, have you had a growth scan hun?


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - sounds so exciting! make sure to keep up well updated :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- ice cream was so good. I'm surprised since it was just plain old neapolitan but it was amazing. Going to pick some more up when I go grocery shopping tomorrow. You'll have to post new pictures of your little cutie soon when you get a chance!! Loved the last set you posted. :happydance:

New- hopefully you'll get some rest and wake up having to go to the hospital asap.


----------



## lisaf

growth scan scheduled for next Wednesday.. nervous! I don't want to lose out on my natural birth, but I don't want baby to get stuck or break my tail bone etc :(


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck New! xx


----------



## Soph22

hope the growth scan goes well for you, lisa!

anyone had vertigo while pregnant? I've had dizziness before but just experienced my first, "holy crap, the room is spinning!" sensation. While sitting down and eating by the way. very weird. It passed, but I still feel mildly dizzy. had plenty of food and water today and have taken it pretty easy. guess I should just be happy I was at home and already sitting down!


----------



## heyyady

Soph- sudden dizzyness should be reported to your care provider- I think it's one of the pre-eclampsia warnings


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hope the growth scan goes ok Lisa!

Im still here, not in as much pain but still going lol Im feeling doubtful this is it,. and starting to think I shouldnt have jinx anything in a post lol Never mind, lots of bouncing and walking hopefully keep things moving in the right direction. Dont know why, in a cheery mood but dont think fidget will be here today xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Hope he gets his skates on soon new!!:hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

And me, getting uncomfortable and sore!


----------



## wild2011

naughty fidget come on. ii couldnt get on bnb last night it totally wouldnt load, and then dh came home so i was busy cooking etc. 

midwife today.... im already measuring 39 weeks btw and my bump has deffo expanded since last time. cant remember if lisa is due before me, ill check back lol. im really nervous about outcome today x


----------



## wild2011

ok so lisa ur further ahead as me and measuring same ammount of weeks ahead :rofl: we may be the big baby mummies for this thread :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol it doesnt mean its all baby!! Think positive! Hope your MW appt goes well Wild.

Ive got MW tomorrow really hoping I dont need the appointment! This is totally frustrating lol Id rather it all happen or just go away, this hanging around being uncomfortable lark is not fair!


----------



## wild2011

ive been told to expect this hanging around lark with boys :rofl:

least ill be prepared when its my turn, all these naughty boys :)

if its lots of waters im hoping theyll go first before labour from the sheer weight of them, the thouht of delivering a baby and huge bulging waters is not appealing, i delivered sienna with waters bulging and it was agony. was much better when they went before lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I keep hoping my waters go soon, least I will KNOW that all this is for something and it is actually getting close, right now all I can assume is Im going to be like this on and off for days and it all stop for a while again arghhhhhh


----------



## wild2011

go check them cervix! xxxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol but last time i was poking round the wrong area :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

if u feel a head u hit the right spot :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

hunni, ur sposed to stick 2 fingers up ur foo not ur bum :rofl: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

i tried desperatly to get ym wicked way with dh last night, and lets just say he didnt make it as far as the :sex: either he's getting old before his time or ive deprived him way too much, the latta i should imagion, :rofl: and i sulked afterwards. :haha:

shits night sleep, worse than usual, i think now i know hes home and that i "could" manage should sprout make an appearance, im so ancious, doesnt help that i woke up with leila and chloe in labour and was no going back, so not sleeping means not waking up to a baby :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:dohh: well you could have been more specific on the hole BEFORE i did it lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: u didnt feel a turtle head and get confused did u, ????? :rofl: omg how vile sorry lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww thats your fault for depriving the poor man so much! nice to see he was home on time though :) lolol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Go was your mouth (fingers) out wit soapy water young lady! lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: yeah id be washing ur fingers too after that little experiment :haha:


----------



## wild2011

tonight perhaps, ;) then maybe by the end of next week i can be aiming for more than a quicky :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol! i just told my daddy you were taking the piss out of me, looking for some sympathy and all that, he just said I probably deserve it! Im a woman in labour here... cant anyone be nice lol


----------



## Wiggler

well, I came on here thinking that I'll have a quick read and then have something to eat before I start tidying, but you ladies have put me off my breakfast now! :hissy: :rofl:

new - I hope he comes soon, does he not realise there is a lot of people waiting on his arrival? Boys eh? :haha:

Wild - I hope your MW appointment goes well

I want to go back to bed :( At least if OH works tomorrow it will only be half a day so I can go back to bed after lunch :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

:cry: Im not getting my prelabour sex today, my mummy and daddy are here, kinda dampens the mood :rofl: so now i will have to wait a week or more.. OMG how will I ever cope! lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: sorry new, maybe thats a good thing, dont want you eating the days worth in one meal :haha:

:hugs: im tired too x

new- im trying to keep u amused or laugh bubs out, hope u didnt tell him wat i said tho :blush:


----------



## wild2011

cant u go for a walk and do it somewhere naughty, i dunno behind a tree? middle of golf course? :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: yay we found something that stops pesto momma eating lolol


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: almost identical to my suggestions lol.. I even suggested the naturist beach in harlech lolol He said, 'do you just want my body for sex'... so i said right now, yes :haha:


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - ugh, still no baby?! :dohh: you're in such a good mood because today WILL be the day :D lol. hopefully it happens soon.

well it's 3:40 am and we have to be up at 8 to get ready for my appts tomorrow. i'm gonna be so tired tomorrow! it's the bad thing about OH working second shift, he's gone all evening and i have no time to rest on most days. but hopefully we'll get home with enough time for me to lay down for an hour or two before he has to head to work.


----------



## wild2011

:haha: shall we have code word of turtle head for every time u get peckish wiggler? could work a treat :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well as we ladies share all in here, my bowels have emptied fully again this morning, maybe I just got a tummy bug? Though I feel ok lol


----------



## wild2011

:lol: new the thrill of being naughty might actually kick start things a bit stronger. tell him the sooner fidget is here the sooner ur on the road to recovery for lots more! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

nooooooooooooooo ur body is going through the motions he is on his way! x take the colinder to the bathroom next clearout he might pop out! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah might see if i can seek off some where later lol.. its not like I live in a populated city is it lol, plenty of places to be ahem alone lol


----------



## wild2011

my mum got caught on camera on celtic manor golf course last yr i was mortified, as my bil worked there, and he prob saw it when the staff were watching it, i should be doing things like that not her :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: classic!!!! Is that part of the home video collection for family parties :haha:


----------



## wild2011

omg no :rofl: if dh new he'd disown her :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I would die if my mum ever did that :haha:

Well I just had my breakfast, a gross frozen choccy mousse. :sick: Better than nothing though


----------



## new_to_ttc

chocolate mousse :dohh: wiggler thats not breakfast hun lolol What are we going to do with you lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm just trying to hold the hunger off til my shopping arrives this morning so I can have hot buttery crumpets :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: why not have cereal I am certain you could fit crumpets in after lol


----------



## Wiggler

No cereal in until the shopping arrives, the cupboards are literally bare :blush: which is why I had to do the huge shop on the credit card. The only breakfast food I could have is toast, but OH buys Kingsmill and its gross


----------



## heyyady

wild2011 said:


> my mum got caught on camera on celtic manor golf course last yr i was mortified, as my bil worked there, and he prob saw it when the staff were watching it, i should be doing things like that not her :haha:

OMG. :sick: My mother just got re-married in October and she feels the need to "share" - Blegh! :sick:

However- I agree about the out door sex :winkwink: (one of my favs! :lol: they don;t call me the backyard warrior for nothing! Hehehe :haha: ) Can be very exciting and may get the ball rolling as it were, New!


----------



## Wiggler

I got put off outdoor sex when I nearly got caught at it in a carpark :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

What time is shopping due? i was at tesco ay 6am this morning, we rarely have milk in the house, totally forgot my parents would want it :haha: so got some cereal and stuff for them too, I only have Joshua's stuff in lol


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- It's the nearly getting caught that's the fun part ;)


----------



## new_to_ttc

I love outdoor sex! I really want sex in the rain :rofl: Dont know why lololol... bit perverse but hot car bonnet, steamy sex, and battering rain, hmmm maybe one day lol


----------



## wild2011

lol hey! my mother is awful! lbviously loves her to bits, but she shares far too much info :lol:

also agree with outdoors, i think the thrill of someone catching u makes it more fun, not that ive partaken in a long few yrs, too busy with the kids! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Shopping is due between 10-12. I hope it gets here at 10, I want mah crumpets!!!

LMAO heyy, its not so fun when you have to stop and duck down when 2 people are chatting literally 5 foot away. :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

thats my to do list new, had the kids yuong so when i get my time back, sod clubbing or such boring crap im off out for an adventure :rofl: me and an x used to go out cow tipping and end up in a bush sumwhere :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

new - hot car bonnett is no fun, gives you sore bum cheeks :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

nah it doesnt hun, throw something on it lol :rofl: Me and Joshua's dad had sex everywhere! lol rarely in the house pmsl but OH is far more satisfying... and he is as adventurous as me so Im sure we'll get round to some outdoor fun ;)


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:

no 24 yet today??? x


----------



## Wiggler

I gotta say I do like doing it in the woods. 

Poor OH, he wants to be adventurous, but we have only ever done it in our bed :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Pure filth!! :o xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: :blush: 24, morning hun u ok?x


----------



## Wiggler

Morning 24/7!!


----------



## wild2011

kids r watching sarah jane adventures, and i just jumped up and down with excitment this entire episiode is filmed down the road :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

All good here, no baby signs!! He has been bouncing around whilst I have been trying to have a lay in - Naughty boy!!!! xx


----------



## wild2011

aww :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Yeah- Hubby has never, ummmm, ventured... I plan on working on that, and SOON- hell, maybe on the way home form my 6 week appointment when they clear me to have SEX again! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone want a toddler? I'll pay P&P, he is being awful today :(


----------



## heyyady

wild2011 said:


> kids r watching sarah jane adventures, and i just jumped up and down with excitment this entire episiode is filmed down the road :rofl:

:cry: So sad about Sarah Jane!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: OH and I have to do it in bed now Im far too fat for sex anywhere else in the house pmsl


----------



## 24/7

No thanks wiggler!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning 24... its all wilds fault :shy:


----------



## wild2011

sarah jayne adventures is a kids program, about aliens??????? dunno wat u were thinking of hey?Xx


----------



## wild2011

me?? ME???? yeah right :rofl: im innocent :blush:


----------



## 24/7

Hmm.... I don't know, pointing the cervix finger at wild, how rude!! ;) x


----------



## new_to_ttc

The Dr Who sarah Jayne died yesterday Wild... but I think its the same lady???? Its the lady with the teenage son, who has a computer in her house (thats my limit on knowledge rofl)

And yes you!!!

:rofl: cervix finger!!!! she was having me poke it up my bum lolol


----------



## Wiggler

BnB is not behaving ver well this morning!!

I *may* have just scoffed all the leftovers from last nights dinner... :blush:


----------



## new_to_ttc

BnB is being a pain I thinks maybe the server cant cope with this thread :haha:

And knew you would cave for more food lol.. my dad is making toast and tea cakes and hot cross buns.. oh and has the kettle on too... you want to make an order?


----------



## 24/7

Wiggler!!!!!!!!

Oooh yummy new!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah, I didnt get any lol I had mine when I got back from tesco at 6am lolol i want an ice lolly now lol


----------



## 24/7

Mmm.... I have some homemade apple and cherry ones in the freezer and now I want one!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, hot cross buns please!!

Its soooo hot in this flat, I'm having another choccy mousse, they may be gross but they are cooooold. and oh bugger, I forgot to oder ice lollies :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol go toast one :) 

Oh 24 you're 38 weeks tomorrow :) How exciting!!

Fidget is still trying his hardest to come out, mum said he has to come out today, its going to be a nice weekend and she wants to take him out in the pram lol


----------



## 24/7

Noooo wiggler!! :(

Hurry up fidget, and bring Sam with you!!!!!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry wiggler hun, my dad said hot cross buns is in his tummy lol

Joshua getting me a rocket lolly i ran out of my normal ice lollies lol (I had to bribe him and said id buy him a full box of rocket lollies if I could just have 1 lol)


----------



## heyyady

Wild- Elizabeth Sladen died yesterday
https://io9.com/#!5793664/rip-elisabeth-sladen-doctor-whos-apprentice
And yes, same actress from Dr Who-


----------



## Wiggler

I suppose I best get dressed before the Tesco man turns up, I am not a pretty sight at the moment :rofl: x x x


----------



## 24/7

Go Joshua!!!!!! I had a bowl of raspberry ripple ice cream at 9 last night, lol!! Evil free from ice cream is £3 for tiny tub!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i answered door to postman yesterday in a little vest top and a blanket wrapped round my legs lol i was hot and walking round the house in knickers and a vest pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: I'm dressed now, and its 10am... WHERE IS MAH FOOD?!?!?! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Jeepers wiggler make a complaint.. I mean seriously they should have been parked outside waiting for 10am lol.. dont they know you is a pregnant pesto monster lol


----------



## Wiggler

Oh crap, I forgot pesto too :cry: What is wrong with me lately!


----------



## 24/7

Poor pesto is wasting away now, having not eaten for ten whole minutes!! :(

I think you need to take a picture of all the shopping and then we can tale guesses on how quick it all runs out!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

haha, will do :)


----------



## 24/7

Excellent!! :D We stocked up yesterday, and an expensive trip it was as we bulk bought things like washing tablets in preperation!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

My little man will be ha.ving his first ever haircut at the end of this month :cry: He's getting so grown up!


----------



## 24/7

Aww - How long is his hair now? He will look all grown up afterwards!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Its pretty long and wild :haha: I'll grab a picture later. It looks so cute right after bathtime, all curly and nice, but about 30 mins after that he looks like he stuck his fingers ina plug socket :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Time for a chop then!! :p 

I have mad hair and am hoping Sam has nice calm hair!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going baby shopping tomorrow, my credit card pin number came!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

My hair is awful, frizzified and just vile. half the time it can't decide if its straight, wavy or curly :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

anyone heard from hopeful?


----------



## 24/7

I'm wavy - But all maintained by GHD's!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, I have seen her online a few times but she hasn't posted.

May baby number 8 is here!!!! spstarla78 had her baby boy! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/593304-my-may-blossom-here-early-9lb-8oz.html


----------



## 24/7

Wow, what a fab weight!! xxo


----------



## Wiggler

I know, and such a cutie!!!

Where is my food, I'm super hungry!!! I need it here noooooooow so I can sort lunch out :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

yeah congrats! that is a good weight for an early baby, anyone heard from new yet?? she had fidget yet?


----------



## Wiggler

fidget isn't here yet :( but my food is!!!! YYYAAAAYYYY!!!!


----------



## 24/7

Yay!!!! Whats for lunch? xx


----------



## Angel3000

awww, she still in labour thougt?? 
and oo what ya having?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Right ladies, they coming back regular, uncomfortable but not as a painful as yesterday, so here we go with round 3.. they about 15 minutes apart so plenty of time lol Im going out for a walk with my parents to try get something going lol They didnt totally go just ease off through the night, so think fidget is trying and just struggling to get started properly pmsl catch you all laters!!

Wiggler dont eat all the food at once!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Angel3000

fingers crossed for fidget coming!!! :D


----------



## 24/7

Good luck new!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im running out of ideas to keep this going! It seems to get to a point and ease off arghhhhhh.... wont be going for a hot bath too quickly this time though going to try let the contractions keep going at the intensity they were and hopefully will eventually increase into something longer and to a point of no return. Loads of walking, bouncing and stairs today lol I have my orders to have fidget off grandma lol


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully the walk will help new!!

For lunch we are having corn on the cob, minted lamb skewer and potato wedges :cloud9:

Once I tidy the kitchen I'll take a pic so you can all guess how long the food will last :rofl: There was soooooo much!!


----------



## 24/7

Yum!! Jealous wiggler!! xx


----------



## heyyady

:happydance: C'mon Fidget!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Actually, I think I'll have that for dinner instead. I'm far too hot to start cooking all that now. Hmmm, what to have for lunch... Mini cheddars and.. erm... not sure :haha:


----------



## heyyady

Will check back in a few hours- hopefully I can catch some sleep now, it being after 3 am and all :wacko: - keep going New!


----------



## Wiggler

Sleep well hun x x x


----------



## Angel3000

aside from the lamb wiggler am jealous i love corn on the cob and wedges are soooo nice
i'll be doing shopping today so might grab something to treat myself haven't done that in ages :D


----------



## heyyady

I'm thinking I'll grab stuff to make chicken Satay and rice for dinner- I haven't cooked in eons now and am itching to get in there- But don't want to over do it on my first run! 

Ok, now I really am off- Pumping time! :holly:


----------



## 24/7

Lunch done and already hungry for dinner!!!!!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

So I'm going to Tesco tomorrow to pick up the last few bits I need, then tomorrow afternoon starting the big cook up, then sunday its eviction time!!!!! :happydance:

ETA - quick thought... if I cook up potato skins can I freeze them?


----------



## Angel3000

you girls gotta read this

https://www.emmasdiary.co.uk/money_matters/article/Finance-Story


----------



## Inge

sorry Iv not read the last few pages :blush: 
New-your magic because your having everything crossed for me worked! The lady came round at 930 (45mins early!) and we have a house!!! 
A new build 2 bed (double's so boys can share when they need to) with garden,shed and 2 loos and a shower (thank you lord!) Right next to a massive Asda and in a place where jobs are all around so OH should be fine finding something closer to home. We should be in sometime in May so Leo will have a brand new home to live in :cloud9: Its carpeted already throughtout so we need to get white goods/furniture and see about help with rent if we need it. Cant believe we only heard about it yesterday morning and wev signed for it already :happydance:
Also OH can get £125 a wk paternity pay so he has to let his boss know today if he wants to book it but hes worrying with the house to pay for it might not be worth it. Its half what he gets a week now so wer not sure.


----------



## Wiggler

Thats great Inge! I'm so happy for you!! 
New, send me some of your magic, I want a new build house :haha:


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- Potatoes don't freeze well
Inge- CONGRATS!
New- Keep walking!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks heyy, I wasn't sure if it would work or not, I'm glad I asked though, I didn't wan't to make up a load, freeze em and have a load of inedible food :haha:


----------



## Inge

Anyone struggling to sleep without a pillow between their legs? :haha: I have to have my pregnancy support pillow in between my knees or else I cant sleep :dohh: Then I wake up and Im so sore inside :cry: 
I had a nice ice lolly just now as its so hot out. I have a jacket potato for later and some mango yogurt so Im sorted :thumbup:


----------



## span

I can only really get comfortable with a pillow between my legs and one under my bump. 
How does mashed potato freeze? I'm thinking of making some portions of shepherds pie. :munch:

Really struggling to get myself going today. Still in just knickers and t-shirt and all I've managed so far today is breakfast and putting a wash on (baby bedding and towels). Had a rubbish nights sleep and had to get up for an hour at about 1am and my bump was really uncomfortable. Think it was just muscle pain as I could only move if using my arms rather than my body (if that makes sense? :shrug: )
Baby's been having a good old wriggle - started at the NCT breastfeeding class last night and has barely stopped since. :baby:

Out to a mexican tonight for a friends birthday. :much:


----------



## 24/7

I have eaten breakfast and lunch and put a wash on, so not much more, oops!! 

Sitting in my pyjamas watching tv now and my only plan for the afternoon is cleaning, lucky me!! xx


----------



## span

Well I've got myself going a bit more. Got dressed, hung the washing out on the terrace and got some stewing steak out to make a batch of beef stew for the freezer.
Just need to pop out to get some veg to put in it. :dohh:

Feeling a bit sicky today which is normal for when I'm tired. :sleep: I end up feeling like a right lazy cow when I don't do much. :blush:


----------



## 24/7

I know what you mean, I can't just sit all day, as much as I would love to!! :p xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Any baby news?


----------



## Inge

span - I freeze shepards pie and when I re heat it it comes out fine :thumbup:


----------



## sophisticat

I thought I'd written on here, but my names not on the list! I'm due 25th May :)
Can't believe some babies have been born already!




Inge said:


> Anyone struggling to sleep without a pillow between their legs?

Me! I get horrible hip pain as well which wakes me up every couple of hours and have to turn over, and turning over is difficult enough without needing to bring my pillow with me. It's a right ordeal :haha:


----------



## Inge

When I turn over OH tells me its like a whale in the bed :growlmad:
I phoned council and house is finished being built 11th may and be a weekish after that all the carpets are done so around 18th have the viewing and get the keys :happydance: So Il be having Leo at the birthing centre as planned and then late may/early june new house :thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

back from mw, full update on my journal but thoughs that dont follow it, briefly, im still measuring weeks ahead, cant get scan any sooner that 5th may when ill be 37 weeks, mw is 50-50 at the mo with regards to if hes actually big or if its waters etc, tho she thinks hes a fair average size easily already. will be upto consultant on the day , if he lets me homebirht or if i have to be induced within the following days of the scan. i really want my homebirth tho, so send the small baby vibes my way pls xxxx


----------



## Inge

wild - hope you do get your home birth :hugs: Il send all the luck and positive vibes I can to you :hugs:
Any word from New?


----------



## wild2011

shes about cos just sent me a duplicate msg, but was something id already read,. :rofl: x


----------



## 24/7

Not pushing fidget out yet then!! :p 
Good vibes for hb wild!! xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Is Fidget here yet?


----------



## wild2011

off to check for fb update x


----------



## wild2011

no update to report sorry folks! x


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh, exciting wild - Thank you!! xx


----------



## span

Hope you get your home birth Wild. :baby:


----------



## wild2011

thanku ladies x

omg its scorching out there, i went in the garden for 5 and had to come back in


----------



## 24/7

I'm inside with all the windows open and it is just about bearable.... Need to do the cleaning but might wait and do it this evening when its abit cooler, OH not home 'til 9 so I have plenty of time.... Clean bedding is now on, towels just finishing in the drier and all is well. :D xx


----------



## 24/7

And I have decided I really want a garden, and a house, boooo!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Sending small baby vibes wild!

Spent the last 2 1/2 hours out in the garden, its sweltering out there, but Dylan had fun and looks pretty tired out now. Got lots of tidying to do this evening, but going to wait until OH is home to start as I am shattered and need time to cool down.


----------



## 24/7

You haven't just been eating for the few hours between your posts then? :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oh I was eating in the garden, me and Dylan shared a little bag of Mini Cheddars and a Dairylea Lunchable. He ate most though, piggy :haha:


----------



## mummy3

How hot is it over there? Its 90 degrees + here (32degrees fahrenheit+) and I need to go walk all over the place in it:wacko: 

Thought fidget would be here! 

Wild, good luck for your homebirth:hugs:

Wiggler, choc mousse for breakfast?!:haha: Glad you got your pin hun

24/7, how you feeling today?:haha:

Brandi, any signs?

Eilidh is wearing a gorgeous leopard print baby gro today:cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

It's 26 here, so for us pretty warm!! :D:D

Feeling fine today thanks mummy, not even a tiny sign of the boy!! 

Aww, we need more piccies soon mummy!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy, I think cos the ladies here are being really quite rude and not having their babies yet that you should show us piccies of Eilidh in the gorgeous babygrow :)


----------



## 24/7

A small lunch for you today then wiggler!! :D I love dairylea dunkers jumbo sticks - *cries* xx


----------



## Wiggler

I love the Jumbo Tubes, but I never get them cos when I do my mean little boy STEALS them!


----------



## 24/7

I really want one now - I cannot tell you how much I hate my diet right now!! 

Dylan really is doing fab now!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm so proud of him, and he eats almost everything! He still struggles with chewing some meats but is coming along so well, and as his eating is improving so is his speech. Hopefully it won't be too long until he starts using sentences :)


----------



## 24/7

And its literally taken a matter of weeks!! :D You have really done fab!! xx


----------



## Psycow

Soph22 said:


> cadbury eggs are my Easter candy weakness!


Mine too =D


----------



## Wiggler

Now I just have to get him to learn that violence is a no-no and to stop demanding juice.

We have been trying to get him to walk more for the past few months, its not been working very well, yesterday his p[ushchair broke so now he is going to have to walk. I was walking full time from 21 months old and I hate that he is still so reliant on the buggy.


----------



## mummy3

Dylan really is coming on so well:thumbup: Mmmm dairylea dunkers, I made fudge yesterday so having that for breakfast and lunch lol

24/7, must be tough:hugs: I don't think I'd cope at all with your restricted diet:hugs:

Got docs in an hour to get various blood tests and my b12 injection ( my bowel doesnt absorb it), fun lol then 6 week check in the pm. Going easter shopping as well later then onto buy buy baby to look at baby things again.

Will take pics of Eilidh in the gro, but will need to wait for hubby to put them on here. She don't look much different yet, still soooo tiny but very very alert:cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

Good luck with the walking!!

Is there anyway I can feel if the head had engaged yet? Monday is too long to wait to find out. :p xx


----------



## luckyme225

Only 10 more days until May!!! I can't wait. Hopefully some more May babies will be on their way soon. I'm actually feeling pretty good these days because I've been keeping busy. For ladies who have had a growth scan how long did it last? Hoping less than 30 minutes, I have a meeting at the hospital the same day as my ultrasound. I want to say my last scan at 28 weeks was 20 minutes.

Hopeful has probably been busy. Talked to her on facebook, she's like the rest of us, ready for it to be May already.


----------



## 24/7

My growth scans have only taken 5-10 minutes lucky. xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! Was hoping to stop by and see some more babies. I don't think BB will be here anytime soon, so wanted to have a look at someone else's. Boo! 

I have lots of errands to do today so hope to see progress when I return.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies!

Wild no idea how I sent you a message again :haha: I wasnt in! lol Hope the scan shows he is growing at a good size so you get your home birth hun :hugs:

Wiggler everything but my legs crossed for your house too hun!!

Inge so so happy you got your house! How amazing!

Ive no idea whats going on here. Im very uncomfortable, having lots of period cramps, and tightenings/contractions. Not in a regular time pattern, but some are really painful,. others are easier to deal with. had a bit of bloody discharge earlier so more show maybe?

I think I should walk some more, pain is worse when I walk, on my ball just now, what do you think?


----------



## 24/7

Ball and walking new. :hugs:
Hope things speed up for you soon!! xx


----------



## wild2011

yay new i replied to you and then a few minutes later urs came thru again, :rofl: bnb really playing up lately.! that or ur insane and not admitting it :rofl:

bounce woman! :D


----------



## wild2011

ok so sienna just took all her clothes off, climbed in her dolls pram ( its tiny) pulled the cosytoes over her and went to sleep. :rofl: ive had to carry it in to the porch as she was sweltering :rofl: Kids.x
 



Attached Files:







siennnna.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 24/7

Hahahahaha, she looks a teeny bit squashed!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I am bouncing lol tempted to go for a walk tonight, my parents are here so Im not out alone :)

Wild I am insane lol.. but I didnt send it twice me not thinks pmsl


----------



## 24/7

Off for a walk you should go new!! :D:D 

I can't wait until I have some action!! xx


----------



## mummylove

wild2011 said:


> ok so sienna just took all her clothes off, climbed in her dolls pram ( its tiny) pulled the cosytoes over her and went to sleep. :rofl: ive had to carry it in to the porch as she was sweltering :rofl: Kids.x

aww so cute lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww wild she looks sooo cute lol

Joshua is just a boy and covered head to toe in mud lololol no idea how the ground is dry its gorgeous today lol


----------



## 24/7

Boys will be boys new!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

if you go down to the woods today, be sure for a big suprise, if you go down to the woods today, you wont believe your eyes, a pregnant woman bent over a tree, a babies head hanging out her foofy, thats the way the may mummies have a picnicccccccccccc.

:rofl: 


:haha: sorry :blush:


----------



## wild2011

ive got a bight on my foot, its itchyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## 24/7

Love it wild!! :D:D If only it were flippin' true!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i had a more explicit version but we wont go there ive already lowered the tone once! lol


----------



## 24/7

Shock us wild, might assist in bringing on labour!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

no no i might offend :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Oh yes, I forgot we have the shy retiring virgin wiggler amongst us, or so she claims?! :saywhat::ignore:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## 24/7

The real wiggler.... :holly:














:blush::haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - That pic is adorable!!!!

24/7 - I AM a virgin, I am as pure as and clean as snow :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

For some reason, I just don't believe you.... PINOCHIO!!


----------



## Wiggler

haha, No I'm Rudolf at the moment, my nose is bright red. Me thinks its a little bit burnt :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Do we need to educate you on sun cream?! :p Or was this the look you were going for? xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I was totally going for this look, I deffo want a bright red nose in my first pics with baby :rofl: I smothered Dylan in suncream and once again forgot to do myself :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Oooops, maybe go for black and white pics!! :p
So glad I got my eyebrow wax in before Sam's arrival, I had visions of looking at all the pics in horror!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Argh, bloody rash is back on my hands!! Its only when the sunlight actually touches my hands that I get it, even in winter. It's sooooooooooooooo annoying.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hope fidget makes an appearance been waiting all day to get a chance to come on here & nope hope ur ok New!

I have to sleep with a pillow between my knees too it's getting really painful to lie down sit down stand up lol!

Had mw today still 3/5ths engaged no signs as of yet for me i next see my mw 3 days after my due date if i don't deliver before :(

Strange thing though i've had the same mw for my antenatal appointments with all 3 of my children & she's the oncall labour mw at my birthing centre on my due date so i'm aiming for that she really wants to deliver my baby & i'd love that! BUT if she wants to some sooner that's fien with me ;)

I've been busy with the kids as it's half term they've had friends over to stay paddling pool out we're off for a picnic tomorrow to Moors Valley & i'm worn outt ha ha kids don't understand how hard work it is being this pregnant bless them oh well hubbies at home to help over easter :0)

Hope our already born may babies are thriving & the rest of us will be on our way to havong ours soon although i'm still not quite ready but the weathers been too nice to stay indoors & prepare x


----------



## 24/7

Yuck!! I keep getting heat rash type thing too. :( xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i want pics of the pink nose :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Nooooo no piccies! My camera is only cheap and the crappy lens will shatter if I point it at the horror that is my face :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

wild2011 said:


> if you go down to the woods today, be sure for a big suprise, if you go down to the woods today, you wont believe your eyes, a pregnant woman bent over a tree, a babies head hanging out her foofy, thats the way the may mummies have a picnicccccccccccc.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> :haha: sorry :blush:

:rofl: Omg wild you should be a poet :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol wild!! :)


----------



## lisaf

Wiggler said:


> Argh, bloody rash is back on my hands!! Its only when the sunlight actually touches my hands that I get it, even in winter. It's sooooooooooooooo annoying.

Hey, I have a friend who gets a rash when sunlight touches her hands. But its only if she's touched something with citrus on it first. Even holding a little kid's hand who ate an orange or using lemon-scented soap is enough to do this for her.
I have no idea how they figured this out but maybe its a similar reaction for you?


----------



## 24/7

Nope, we want pics wiggler, we are all friends here!! :D:D xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

mummy3 said:


> Brandi, any signs?

None whatsoever.

As for weather, it's 6 degrees and snowing here. Want it, ladies?


----------



## wild2011

i wouldnt mind it for a few seconds to cool off brandi :rofl: other than that u can keep it, scoffing a bacon sandwich here nom nom


----------



## 24/7

Rice salad tonight, yummy!! :D And I have some cookies baking in the oven!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

yummy not sure wat im cooking for the troops but i saw bacon and decided i had to eat it pronto rofl


----------



## 24/7

I really want a steak pie?! :p But abit hot, and I have to desire to actually make one from scratch!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa, nope nothing like that :( Maybe the skin on my hands is just really sensitive to sunlight?


----------



## wild2011

u sure its not excma i have similar and it comes up only when pregnant, ive never had it outside of pregnancy, and i try to argue its not that by dr is ademant.


----------



## luckyme225

You ladies always make me hungry. Now I want a BLT. I really need to workout and clean but Im just not feeling it. Suppose getting off the couch might help motivate me.

New- I would walk/ do stairs.


----------



## lisaf

wiggler... maybe its something else on your skin reacting with the sunlight though... I don't know.. maybe pesto residue? :haha:

wild - I've had eczema my whole life, but thankfully it hasn't gotten any worse with pregnancy (actually relatively behaving itself thankfully!). I don't know that its very different from other rashes really, but anything that dries the skin out makes it much much worse. I've been told by my doctor since I was a kid to avoid washing my hands as much as possible because that dries it out... most lotions have some kind of alcohol in them so even using those don't counter-act the drying out of soap and water. Using cleaning chemicals without gloves can make it so bad my skin cracks and bleeds. 
Anyway, does pregnancy dry out your skin at all? Do you do things differently during pregnancy that could dry out your skin more? Just a thought... I guess hormones can cause it too :haha:


----------



## Inge

new - hope some walking helps :thumbup:
I have a suspicion that im a certain OH's ex's fav person right now :haha: Shes told a friend that works with MIL that wer going to leave ss out when the baby comes :nope: again :nope: I think she just wants us to look bad and for her to get sympathy and look better then us. The new house is 15 minute drive from hers so not that bad really. The school is 5 minute walk from her house but she usually calls OH up to take him even though OH works 12hrs a day and doesnt get home til 9-10pm. OH is supposed to have him weekends and that will still happen when we move so everythnig will be the same just she cant call OH at 9-10pm on a school night and get him to pick his son up anymore. 
But plus side is OH just called from work and theres loads of homeware in the Matalan sale and hes seen some nice cushions and throws :thumbup: He's as excited as I am which is v good :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

shoot... just got my last paycheck from work. It wasn't as big as a normal one of course. I'm totally nervous though because I don't know when I'll get my first disability check or how much it will be etc. I don't like this! :(

Wish I had more money saved, stupid taxes owed this year! :(


----------



## heyyady

New- Walk TONS- even just pacing around your apartment- and the pains may be more regular than you think and you're just not feeling the smaller ones because your uterus is so taxed out (Apparently what my body was doing) - But no matter what, you're getting closer!!!


----------



## heyyady

Off to spend the day with my Babes= and Hubby has the day off as well, so it will be a family day :) :cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

Have a lovely day hey. xx


----------



## lisaf

I feel like I should be walking more to help baby engage... I'm just torn between wanting him here early so he doesn't get too big like they're worried about... .and not wanting him here yet because I'm not ready yet, lol!


----------



## 24/7

Walking lots and even running hasn't tempted mine out yet lisa. :p xx


----------



## lisaf

lol, well I started having some tightenings when I ran errands the other day. So it might have been doing something.. even if its just squeezing him down into my pelvis and getting him nice and in position.

If I could bear to pick up the dog's poop I'd be taking him for nice long walks, lol!


----------



## Wiggler

Just took a close look at my hands and the "rash" is actually LOADS of teeny water filled blisters :sick:

Have lovely day with your girls Heyy!!


----------



## 24/7

I need to do lots, LO's head isn't engaged yet I don't think, so he needs to get a shift on!! :p xxx


----------



## lisaf

ewwwww wiggler!!! lol!
I actually had a ton of tiny bumps on my arm like that the other day.. totally gross!


----------



## wild2011

lisaf said:


> wiggler... maybe its something else on your skin reacting with the sunlight though... I don't know.. maybe pesto residue? :haha:
> 
> wild - I've had eczema my whole life, but thankfully it hasn't gotten any worse with pregnancy (actually relatively behaving itself thankfully!). I don't know that its very different from other rashes really, but anything that dries the skin out makes it much much worse. I've been told by my doctor since I was a kid to avoid washing my hands as much as possible because that dries it out... most lotions have some kind of alcohol in them so even using those don't counter-act the drying out of soap and water. Using cleaning chemicals without gloves can make it so bad my skin cracks and bleeds.
> Anyway, does pregnancy dry out your skin at all? Do you do things differently during pregnancy that could dry out your skin more? Just a thought... I guess hormones can cause it too :haha:

mine during the colder weather bled lots, very very sore, its almost clesred up now but the knuckes are pinky lookig and still tender, i wash my hands frequently, use cleaning products blah blah blah, the only treatment i can use is a greasy vile zinc cream and it does nothing at all, im sick fo being told oh u can have decent treatment when the bay is here, im like erm hello it dissapears when baby comes.


----------



## Wiggler

I know, its totally gross. I have gross hands :cry:


----------



## Inge

hey - have a great day with the girls :thumbup:
wiggler- have you burnt yourself on anything? that might be the rash?:shrug: hope its doesnt hurt too bad :hugs:
I cant walk anymore cos if I do my legs feel like theyre going to give way and I get sore lady bits :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, not burnt myself on anything, it just happens when my hands are exposed to the sunlight. I am convinced that I'm actually a vampire :haha:

Rest up hun!


----------



## Wiggler

EEK!!! I just had a look in first tri and there is a baby due in JANUARY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inge

just seeing december threads is enough for me wiggler :haha:
God cant believe wer all so close now :nope:


----------



## 24/7

EEEEEK!!! :o xx


----------



## lisaf

wild - you really shouldn't wash your hands so much... only when absolutely necessary. 
Wear gloves when you deal with chemicals etc... it really does help!
I used to work at an ice cream shop back in high school days. They made me disinfect the booths every night. That stuff ate away at my hands so bad that I'd be in tears, then when I put lotion on to try and heal them, I was whimpering in pain for hours afterwards. I had to insist they give me gloves and it got much better. Obviously other chemicals aren't as strong, but it really does effect the eczema. 
I also prefer creams to lotions or ointments.. they just seem to do a better job at soaking into the skin.
Also let the skin breathe when you can, but also cover it up sometimes to hold moisture in... kind of an odd balance to strike, lol. I used to put on my prescription creams, cover them in vasoline, then wear cotton gloves over that at night. That was back when my skin was cracking so bad that I had to wrap my hands in guaze during the day because they were cracking so deep and bleeding etc.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wiggler - Could it be psoriasis?

January...HUSH!! I'm not ready to think about 2012 babies already.


----------



## 24/7

I have dreadful hands, cracked, dry and bleeding from washing them and household jobs, and they are extra bad at the moment as I just don't stop washing clothes and cleaning so we are up to date with everything should baby arrive!! I get the fluid blisters too, but then they just go go down again?! xx


----------



## Wiggler

These will probabl go down again overnight, but they will pop up again any time I am in the sun. just gotta make sure I don't itch cos it will just leave my hands sore :(

I think I burnt my ears too out there, they are sore :cry:

I just had a HUGE freakout. I kinda have a phobia of bugs, especially flyers, and I just looked at the wall and there was a fecking HUGE mozzy there and a HUGE thing on the ceiling, While OH was laughing at me freaking out while he was destroying the little buggers I felt something on my ear and ended up slapping myself round the face only to find that it was my hair :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Crazy pregnant lady moment!! :p

Got much planned for easter weekend wiggler? xx


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO I can't even blame it on being pregnant, I do stuff like that when I'm not pregnant. I am better now though, if I see something I am terrified of when Dylan is nearby I will be quite calm and just instruct OH to remove it and Dylan and OH will have fun inspecting it while I back away :haha: If OH isn't home I will just take Dylan to play in another room until OH gets home. If Dylan isn't around though you can expect the scardey pants dance, tears, occasionally the odd girly scream :rofl:

Nothing fun planned for the weekend apart from cooking and freezing meals, watching Dylan eat his Easter egg and attacking the garden. I may make a few daisy chains too. hehe. How about you? Have you got anything nice planned? x x x


----------



## Inge

urgh got a bad tummy (going to the loo loads today:blush:) and abck is killing and have slight period cramps. Wish Leo would stop teasing and if he wants to come out, then come out :haha:
Hows new?


----------



## new_to_ttc

New is sore, uncomfortable, but still here!! Ive had pains on and off all day, some copable, some really painful. My MW is back, yay!, so seeing her at 9.30 tomorrow hopefully she'll check me over! Her advice was DO NOT TAKE A BATH, and try not to relax lol she passed it on via my friend because I couldnt make aquanatal. I really hope all this pain is doing something, I dont mind if it takes a few days so long as it gets me to the end lol

Hope everyone is well :)

Wild, we need the other version!! lol

Lisa Im with you, Im due my first Mat pay this month I think and Ive NO IDEA what Im getting! I know what Ive predicted and worked out and hope for lol 

||Right Im typing and bouncing, time for some stairs, I been walking loads, and not been resting once, if nothing else I will eventually drop to sleep :haha:


----------



## lisaf

well I just turned my paperwork into the doctor yesterday... apparently they ask for 8-10 business days to fill out their share of the papers :( I'm eligible for a check at the end of the week but I wasn't allowed to file until Monday... fat chance of me getting a check until next week or maybe even the week after if my doctor takes a long time to fill it out :(

My other form of payment wouldn't possibly come until a week or 2 from now.. possibly not until a month after this week ends :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no Lisa :( Least I know what date I should get paid, I just dont know how much. I think Im due some annual leave on my next pay so it may be a little higher than I think, then May will be lower, but Im not sure. Nothing has been put in writing to me so I really dont know whats coming to me, if anything! Im so border line I may not qualify, but Im hoping they would have told me that by now so I can make arrangements at the social office!


----------



## lisaf

yeah, wish I just knew what to expect (and when!)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hows everything going hun, you filling time at home? Missing work? You all set for baby coming, we got any names yet?


----------



## lisaf

we have 4 possible names... 
I'm getting lots and lots of naps, lol..not getting much done around the house though.. whoops! I kind of miss work as I get a bit bored with the internet and daytime TV.. but I just really wish I had something interesting to work on really.

The nursery is very close to being ready. I have a few loads of laundry I still want to get done but i'm being very lazy :)
Thinking of taking a nap right now (its 2:30pm here fyi)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive got my laundry all done, and dried, so just need to iron tomorrow, will do it on my ball if these pains dont advance! 

try and enjoy the free time hun, it wont be long before its filled with the 24/7 demands of a baby. If you feel you need to nap and you sleeping ok at night then nap hun, your body knows just what it wants! Mine is screaming at me that it wants a baby out lolol baby not playing ball! lol


----------



## lisaf

lol, my body always wants naps and nothing messes up my nighttime sleeping :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

You are sooooo lucky!!! lol i darent sleep during the day but I cant sleep at night :(


----------



## 24/7

Owwwwy, period pains and achy thighs just come on. :(
Nice to see you new, although I kind of wish you weren't here really. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

me too 24... but maybe soon, he may just be taking his time nothing has stopped completely :)

Ooooh you starting to get ready too it sounds like! That race is still on lol


----------



## Wiggler

OMG its sooooooo hot. I'm off to bed now and I expect there to be babies when I wake up in the morning :haha:

If I don't come on tomorrow though its cos I have melted during the night and am just a soggy patch on my bed :haha: Its not even summer yet, this weather is not NORMAL!!!


----------



## 24/7

I think you will win though, and it is only fair really. :hugs: Sam still needs to get his head in place, so I think he will be taking his sweet time. xx


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- my doctors office is the same. Mine is more like 7-14 business days though. The annoying part is my husband cant even get the forms for FMLA until 30 days before my due date, then i have to turn them in and hope they get approved before I go into labor. With my last office they took care of it right away.

I think I'm going to make some pancakes. I want some with butter/syrup and butter/jam.


----------



## lisaf

ooooh you're evil lucky!!! Now I want pancakes :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:sick: urgh food!! My mum force fed me lunch, but I couldnt eat dinner, I had 3 ice lollies though lol

Hope you dont melt wiggler although understand how it could happen but i like it warm, during the day lol

24, I hope no one is kept waiting longer than necessary. I just hope all this pain will result in fidget soon, or that will be upsetting!

Enjoy your pancakes lucky x


----------



## 24/7

Hopefully we will all be here again soon, posting with one arm, baby in the other!! If we even get time to come in.... ;) xx


----------



## 24/7

Yum, pancakes!! xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I figured out why Anberlin does not what to come out. Isaiah likes to headbutt my belly a lot lately. If her brother's already beating her up from the inside, why in the world would she want to be beaten up from the outside?


----------



## luckyme225

Pancakes were really good. That's probably the only thing I can make for myself and my picky eater will actually eat them too. I can't wait to get my hair cut and highlighted tomorrow. I need something to perk me up since I feel so unattractive now that I'm huge. I even painted my nails for hubbys surprise party tomorrow. Now I just need an excuse as to why I'll be coming home with 2 tubs of ricotta, 2 tubs of sour cream and two big things of french bread.


----------



## BizyBee

You can blame it on strange cravings lucky! :)


----------



## BizyBee

ps. I want pancakes. Lol.


----------



## luckyme225

Bizzy- haha, I'm already trying to blame the multiple bags of chips and dip on cravings. I think I'll make up some excuse like I'm making some kind of pizza casserole and that the other thing of french bread is for soup. Are you finally done with work yet?


----------



## BizyBee

Not yet. I am off this week because the school is closed for spring break but I plan on going back for another week. My last day will likely be May 2nd, unless the baby has other plans. I'm ok with it though because I feel better when I'm working.


----------



## Soph22

Hi ladies-
Glad I read today, you've been reminding me of some stuff I've completely let slip! I have no idea how much $ I'll be making during maternity leave either! I had to use up most of my sick days due to bedrest and other sickness this year so I don't have much saved up. eek!

Tomorrow is my last day of work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been so busy getting ready to leave that I haven't even thought of the paperwork I need to turn in, kind of important! :dohh: I think it'll be ok if I turn them in tomorrow. Hope so anyway, cuz I'm NOT going in on Monday! 

Hope Fidget decides to get a move on for you, New! No fun to be in pain for so long and still no baby!


----------



## lisaf

Lucky - you can also blame the extra purchases on good prices... like the bread was buy one get one free. :)

get that California disability paperwork from your work or your doctor! I should have turned it into my doctor last week but the paperwork says not to turn it in until your 8th day of missed pay so I waited.. didn't realize the doctor would take another week :dohh:

I think thats all you have to do for your pay while on leave (it should be 55% of your regular pay up to a certain limit). 
If you're using any sick time first or getting paid any leave from your job etc, then you need to wait for that to be paid out before doing the paperwork of course.
There may be FMLA paperwork too if you qualify, but that just gives you the job-protected leave.. has nothing to do with pay!


----------



## Soph22

Thanks, Lisa. I'll go revisit my paperwork now. 

Bizy- What age do you teach? I'm impressed you're planning on going another week. I teach 3rd grade, and while I love my class this year I am d-o-n-e!


----------



## BizyBee

I teach 2nd grade. Its crazy at times, but I love it. I feel guilty for leaving my class but I know I'll get over that the second I see my lil guy. I really do feel better when I'm at work. It's distracting at least. I think I'd go crazy if I had too much time at home waiting for the baby.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I am slowly going crazy, 1 2 3 4 5 6 switch
Crazy going slowly am I, 6 5 4 3 2 1 switch

Like that, Bizy? lol


----------



## lisaf

lmao Brandi - I used to sing that repeatedly when I was a kid :haha:

I thought I'd be going crazy at home, but honestly the time is flying by between naps etc, lol. Time seems to be going by even faster somehow..


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- I am alive!! Just been very busy and rarely post on here lately because it gets lost with all the posts all day from the UK ladies haha. 

Not doing much here just been having lunch with friends and hating pregnancy more and more, its very very very hot here so it makes it even more miserable.


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful:hugs: You're only a couple of weeks from term, any signs that he is going to make his way in a couple of weeks? I really hope it passes quickly for you:hugs: How hot is it in Miami? Its over 90 degrees here in Scottsdale:wacko:

So 6 week check was had and they think I have an infection, so scan on monday to check, lol weird having one while not pregnant! Also a thyroid ultrasound at 7 30 am on saturday :shock: 

Anja ran around buy buy baby ( a store) this pm shouting "rocks off":haha: She had been picking up stones off the ground and they were all over her dress so I told her to get the rocks off her dress lol:blush: We got some gorgeous clothes for them, off to get pic of Eilidh in her new hat:cloud9:

Any baby news yet? Brandi? New? 24/7?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

None here!


----------



## BizyBee

Lol Brandi. I hope you don't go too crazy waiting. 

Hi hopeful! Sorry you're feeling bad. It's freezing here. Not sure where spring is?

Lisa, hope you get your paycheck sorted. 

Mummy, can't wait for pics!


----------



## luckyme225

I try to keep really busy so that I don't think about being fat and pregnant. Laying on the couch eating starburst doesn't help lol.


----------



## lisaf

lol ... yummm starburst, thanks for reminding me I have some!

Its hard not to feel fat and pregnant when everything you do takes so much more effort than it used to (or is that just me? :blush:)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's 1:00am.

I'm pretty sure Anberlin dropped earlier tonight.

If she did, I'm either very slowly and uncontrollably peeing myself, or...will update later on.


----------



## heyyady

DO we have a Fidget yet???????


----------



## lisaf

think your waters broke Brandi??


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy -I hope the scan goes well and can't wait to see pics of Eilidh.

Brandi - Can't wait for the update, hopefull little Anberlin is on her way!!

Well, I didn't melt overnight, I didn't sleep well either, with all the pelvis pain I've been havig recently I decided to go back to sleeping with a pillow between my knees, it didn't help at all!! :( I woke up more than usual to roll over in my sleep so I am a tired, grumpy wiggler today :(


----------



## 24/7

Feeling very fat and fed up, and just typed out a huge post about why, and stupid BNB deleted it!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!


----------



## heyyady

Ugh- I hate that, 24! 

So, it's sounding to me like we're about to have a 3 to 4 way race to the finish line! :lol: who will be first? Brandi? Inge? Maybe 24? NEW??? Who needs television, I want to watch the races HERE! :rofl:

My hubby is my hero! It's 12:30 am here and he just left on a milk run to the hospital so our girls don't have to have formula in the morning before we get there :thumbup:

I've been having a heck of a time still getting ahead of their feeding increases- they are up to 36 ml per session each- which means I have to produce 536 ML a day if I want them off formula - they have been supplimenting at least one feed, sometimes two with formula and the girls started to not tolerate feedings and puke (Spit up) :( They aren't puking tons, and they are still gaining weight, but it's enough that it's gross and uncomfortable and we have to weigh it every time to judge volume. :sick: and I personally feel it is the formula doing it- both my older kids had terrible issues with formula and this just seems all too familiar- the neonatalogist doesn't think so but I'm going with mother's instinct on this one :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

38 weeks now! :dance:
my stomach has been tight and painful pretty much all day after cleaning and sweeping the living room. and right now it feels like she keeps pushing down on my cervix and i keep getting sharp pains :( i'm gonna attempt to go to bed. we'll see how well that goes. lol.

& new - have that dang baby already!


----------



## meow951

Morning ladies!

Can't believe we haven't got a baby yet. Mine is deciding to give me period pains all day and tightenings. Had tightenings every 15 minutes yesterday and thought something was happening but they went away again :haha:

It's too hot at night here. I wouldn't mind some of that snow now Brandi!

Not sure what to do today. Might do some cleaning and baking but not feeling very energetic! What are you ladies up to today?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm giving my credit card another bashing today then going to be cooking and freezing meals for after bubs is here. goign to be making about 3 weeks of food. Just got to make sure I don't eat it as I cook it :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Best sew your mouth shut then wiggler!! :p 

Off shopping now to get out of my mood.... :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

Have fun shopping :)


----------



## wild2011

no fidget? x


----------



## Inge

No signs of a baby for me yet :haha: Its coming and going period cramps and soreness at the moment :nope:
Leo is really quietening down and MW thinks thats just cos hes getting ready to come out soon :thumbup: I got an elbow to the side this morning though :haha: 
Also we got a lovely new bed :cloud9: its being held back til we need it delivered which is so handy and Iv seen a lovely bed for Jack which I might get as he'll need a new one too.
Gosh this weather is way too hot!
Any babies yet? :haha:


----------



## wild2011

tmi ive had 6 trips to the loo in less than 2 hours, my bottom is raw to say the least. :blush:


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> tmi ive had 6 trips to the loo in less than 2 hours, my bottom is raw to say the least. :blush:

:hugs: might be a good sign?


----------



## wild2011

nooooooooooooo too early, dont say that :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

had clearouts with the last 2 but the contractions started while on loo, so i figure would be the same now too. havnt eaten anything dodgy though :shrug: x


----------



## Inge

wild2011 said:


> had clearouts with the last 2 but the contractions started while on loo, so i figure would be the same now too. havnt eaten anything dodgy though :shrug: x

I was like that yesterday but im ok today so you might just be having an off day?


----------



## wild2011

yer i assume so, im not ready for this baby, cant even get in his room as its full of decorating stuff, :rofl: feeling fine in myself only cramps are when i need to go again, and hes bouncing about in there.


----------



## Inge

I miss feeling Leo move so much now. Hes more squirmy now and its not as noticable :nope:
update : ok my tummy is not fine :(


----------



## meow951

Blah so hot and bored :(


----------



## Inge

meow - same here. Im not going outside because its way too hot here :wacko: havent got anything to do and im bored :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

If I scream, will you ladies all know why?

Isaiah was already a week old at this point. I don't give a crap if I only have 5 days left. I already feel overdue!


----------



## Inge

aww brandi :hugs:
hope baby comes soon for you :hugs:


----------



## Inge

just taken me almost an hour to set up the wireless printer to my pc :haha: Im so proud of myself that I didnt need OH to do it for me :haha: Just have to fill out a 39 page form from the council for help with furnishing the house and im done lol


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: to everyone with sore tummies

Wiggler, whats for breakfast?

Wild, you're not that far from 36 weeks, you never know!

Any news on new?

Heyy:hugs: Can you have a word with a lactation consultant to help up your supply? Your hubby is awesome doing that though:thumbup:

Trying to fix stupid camera:growlmad:

We are taking a walk later to mcdonalds for the kids to play. My stroller is set up now to take 3 kids at a time :rofl:


----------



## meow951

new was online earlier but haven't heard anything.


----------



## Inge

K I have plenty to do today lol! 
Im going to sit down and fill this form out as much as I can right now then do the rest when OH has time to go through it properly with me :thumbup:
aww mummy I want mcdonalds now :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I've just realised that I haven't eaten yet today... Woops. lol

Been round tesco this morning then spent some tim in the garden talking to the neighbor and putting my new sun tent up. I'll probably start cooking this evening when I have cooled down, its soooooooooooooo hot!


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler don't max your card out, consider you've had it a few days, and next month when payment is due you'll have a baby and emergencies come up and you might not be able to make payment or might need that card.


----------



## Inge

urgh got a sicky tummy feeling :wacko: just want to lie down and sleep really. OH ahs snday and monday off for easter so will be wierd having him here two days in a row :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Luckily we get tax credits weekly, but I bought a months worth of food so won't need to worry about that until the end of May (I didn't realise how much money I would save bulk buying :haha:) so can easily pay the card off and then have money left over for otehr emergencies. Still can't believe I spent £200 on food, but no way am I going to have the energy to cook healthy meals after bubs comes. I figured I should be able to make 26-27 main dinner meals to freeze and then 15ish other meals to freeze. I'm going to be eating very well after baby comes :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry ladies, I popped on earlier to post an update but also promised Joshua he could have my laptop as soon as he was done putting his ironing away, so I didnt get to finish catching up or to post as I had to keep my promise lol

Im still here (shock horror!! lolol). I saw the MW this morning, fidget is fully engaged and I am in lac..(something) phase of labour. She said she has seen this a few times, it may last 3-5 days I just have to work through it but then be warned labour can come very fast and as I wont really be expecting it due to the long build up in may mean getting an ambulance, so be aware of any sudden changes. It was a good appt. She didnt check if I had any dillation, and my mum asked if i could have a sweep to bring it on any faster but she said they dont do that until 41wks with 2+ babies, and then said I wont need it just listen to my body. The rest of the appointment went well too, he has a very good reactive heart beat, he is a little back to back but not concerningly so he'll turn on delivery, he is fully engaged which is the hardest part of a back to back baby. I had protein in my urine again, but this may be from the show, as they keep coming back as clear and I got a row for not drinking enough lol 

I feel not to bad today, lots more energy than Ive had. Still got the same aches and cramps and tightenings etc etc but they getting to be a bit of an every day occurance lol managed to get some work done around the house, and we took 2 car loads to the tip so thats a massive amount sorted! Just my bedroom left now lol 

Meow, brandi hope those babies are working their way out :)

24 whats been up hun? Stupid BnB deleteing your post :hugs: hope you feeling better and hope the shopping helped a little!

Mummy have fun at mcdonalds lol 

Wiggler enjoy the cooking, cant believe you got to 3pm without eating lol 

Hiya hopeful nice to see you popping in, hope you are keeping well :)

Inge great news they holding onto the bed for you! You'll be having so much fun kitting out the new house, enjoy the form filling though lol 

Right, thats my 5 minutes peace and quiet, wow this house is crazy lol Its too small for me Joshua and a big bump sometimes, now we added 2 adults and a dog too is manic :rofl: having lovely time with my parents though. Just hope I can give them a grandbaby before they have to go home :)


----------



## 24/7

Atleast fidget is on his way!! :D

Can you tell from the way your stomach feels//pressure that baby is engaged new? My tummy feels soft between my pelvis and no pressure?! xx


----------



## meow951

new- Glad you're ok! At least fidget is engaged and something is starting to happen.

24/7- Mines been fully engaged since 35 weeks and i had no idea lol I haven't felt pressure, need to pee more or anything so Sam could be engaging.


----------



## new_to_ttc

When I walk or get up from sitting Im getting a burning sensation in my lady bits, literally feels like Im being torn in 2 until I close my legs or sit down, that started maybe wednesday/thursday and I guess that is the difference from partially engaged to fully. I was feeling pressure before; like needing pee or feeling of something between my legs when I walked, and always was shocked when she said partially engaged its as far as he'll go etc... but now it burns, and Im fully engaged. I honestly cant feel any different on my tummy I feel lumps and bones and basic outlines of him but thats my limit. I do have a HUGE gap between my chest and bump now and although at the bottom of the bump he still looks normal, the gap must indicate where he has dropped. 

You feeling better hun :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

I'm really hoping so meow - I have MW on monday so hopefully will find out, just playing on my mind that he might not be at all. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new, I hoep hedoesn't make you wait too long :hugs:

I made it til 4pm without eating :rofl: I'm surpised I wasn't a quivering wreck on the floor :haha:
I do feel a bit more awake now I have eaten though.


----------



## 24/7

Thanks new - If you press down at the lowest bit of your stomach between the bones, can you feel head/shoulders? 

Feeling much better now thank you, all fixed!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

ermmmmm I pressed and its just hard lol Im the worst person to ask I can just about tell you where his back is lol Ooops he didnt like that pressing rofl I just got a kick/slap/elbow or something ha ha Ive tried feeling between my pelvic bone and I just feel bone lol How rubbish am i?? lol BUT even if Sam isnt engaged yet (and Im sure he'll be least partically) it doesnt always happen until active labour, even first time mummys, sometimes its takes the contractions to push them through. Its also a very quick process you can be checked today and be free, checked tomorrow and by fully engaged, so really hun its not a worry, its just a guideline for the MW to see how you're progressing and most importantly make sure he is head down! Glad things are fixed and sorted :) 

Hiya meow, hows your aches and pains hun?

Wiggler cant believe you went till 4pm lol I feel like I should be telling you off, especially in this heat you need more inside you for baby but ermmmmmm Id be a hypercrite on a normal day (have actually been force fed lunch today lol) You started cooking yet?


----------



## 24/7

I can find bum, but thats all Sam ever gives away!! :p

Thank you new, will have to wait and see what monday brings, and currently typing whilst on all fours after reading it was meant to be beneficial in the last few weeks, my poor knees though!! :D 

Got some lovely poached salmon for dinner, yum!! xx


----------



## Angel3000

hello ladies. . . did ya's miss me?? lol probs not hahaha, been having a bit of a break chilling out with OH watching movies and stuff, been getting alot of pressure and cramp pains but am good squishy is still hanging in there, can't believe i'm 36wks today. . . i have the social coming on thursday with a family support worker or somthing to do a routine parenting assessment since OH is a new dad and my past involvment with social due to "jerkface" the joys lol, gonna be taking my son either iceskating or to crazy golf on monday so that should be fun, also we have a friend coming over tomorrow and OH's mam for the weekend, i dont mind i get on with his mam really well, she's done so much for us.
Unfortunantly i have not read all the posts i've missed since by the looks of it theres a gazillian of em since i was last on lol.

New - yay! atleast he's fully engaged and on his way out, so you deffo know he's coming now.
Meow and Brandi - whats the news? you guys having ya babies soon? :D
24 - soft and no pressure??. . . hmmm that could change before ya know it heheh


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya Angel sounds like you have loads of fun stuff planned! im sure the social meeting will go fine just a formality, stupid huh!!

24- have you not got a ball? £5 in tesco or £7 in Argos and cant recommend it enough. All 4s is great for positioning Sam, but its so much more comfortable on the ball lol Put a pillow under your knees and just lean on the ball and gently rock over it, I do it while watching tv, because the ball is so big I sit side ways on tot he tv and rest my head on the ball in the direction onf the TV. But then you can also use the ball to sit on which will help Sam come down into the pelvic area, and will help with the engaging :) When I heard about balls I was like hmm yeah ok whatever.. I only got it because I was back to back and was desparate to turn him, but I wish I had it sooner, I have no back ache and my posture is so much better sat on the ball than it was on the sofa xxx


----------



## 24/7

Maybe I should invest - Can you just go into Tesco and pick one off the shelf? xx


----------



## 24/7

I can't find one on Tesco or Argos online, well I did at tesco but its almost £20?! :o xx


----------



## Angel3000

yeah, i'm not worried about the social at all i know all will really well, 24 i agree with new i've heard a ball would be fantastic to invest in and yeah i think you can just go in and pick one up in tescos, i may be getting one from argos as for it's closer lol either that or i get a friend of mine to get it for me hehehe.


----------



## luckyme225

24/7- Mine bobs in and out because it's baby #2 but when he's engaged the most I feel pressure like something is pushing into my vag. Also, it's hard above the left area of my pelvis as that's the side he lays his bum against.

New- glad your appointment went well. 

Hubby got my labor playlist ready for me. :happydance: Hopefully it will be enough to keep me calm and focused during the car ride to the hospital. Going to take off in a few to get a comfort nursing bra that will grow with me as my milk comes in. Then I'm going to get my hair cut and highlighted. Should have my hospital bag done by Sunday and then I'll be ready to go. Though we still need to do the big house cleaning, where is that damn nesting instinct? Maybe I've been keeping myself too busy to notice it.


----------



## Angel3000

here it is hun from argos
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9283574/Trail/searchtext>EXCERCISE+BALL.htm


----------



## meow951

new- Aches and pains are coming and going. Still getting back aches and period pains plus tightenings at the top of my bump. They seem to be getting a bit stronger the past day or two though. Losing tiny insy pieces of plug i think but nothing significant.

Ah well at least i know it's a maximum of 2 weeks 4 days until he's here so just trying to chill out.


----------



## new_to_ttc

In tesco it is on the health and fitness isle (you have a largeish tesco?) its on the shelf with pilate mats, little weights, twisters etc etc (should be the same layout so right at the right side of the shelf as you look it it, small box, about 3 shelves from the top lol) they do others, more expensive with dvds etc. The Argos one is good though it comes with a foot pump, which I thought would be naff, but actually does the job quickly and efficently for £2 more :)

Lucky yay for your hubby, bless! I havent got any music hmm maybe i should lol \allthough Radio 1 would keep me well entertained at the right time of day lol

Meow thats how Ive been counting down lol 20 days and no longer, thats 2 days for the induction to take which I doubt Id need lol

How terrible am I lol.... I bought Joshua a lego city set for his bday, and now Argos have a 25% sale on lego city. So Ive reserved the same set at the local argos Im going to take mine back (its within the # of days lol) and then my mum is going to go in and buy the other for me.. i save almost £15 which might as well be in my pocket huh!!? Im tempted to use the money to buy the last little set, so it is complete, and in the sale thats only £10, so I still walk away with a bit of cash, and an extra present lol (although Joshua wanted to buy this rocket himself with his bday money hence I didnt get it lol)


----------



## 24/7

Buy it new - :D:D:D 

Will go and get the argos ball tomorrow, would go tonight but no easter opening times on thr website and don't want to go all the way for nothing. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol how rude of Argos! lol

i might ask my mum what to do about the little set, Joshua loves buying his own things and saving up, so far he has saved up £7 and he wants the space shuttle thing and a wii game (which i think my brother has bought him) so Id like to see his hard work get him what he wants, even if the toy goes out of the sale. I know roughly what birthday money he is getting, and he should just make it, I said Id put to it what he needs for his wii game as he has tried so hard lol (he's not getting much money! My brother will either send the game or money for it I think so he should be ok, but incase he sends clothes I will put a bit to it lol)


----------



## 24/7

They don't cater for needy pregnant women very well do they?! :p

Aww, maybe he would like to go shopping for it then - He really is such a little sweetie!! Don't ever let him grow up!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im trying not to lol It kinda happens by itself :( Seriously hun treasure those moments at home, I remember my mum saying once they go to school thats it it all goes flying by and they grow up without warning, its so true! You dont get any of it back! The other day when he hurt his knee, it was only my mum that could understand my excitement and mixed up tears because you dont get many milestones at this age, and holey jeans well to me that was a huge proper big boy moment lol And photos, dont just snap the posed ones, the special ones etc etc take photos everywhere and anywhere, because memories fade but photos will last you a life time :)


----------



## 24/7

We will have to treasure everything with these little monkeys, as I don't want to miss a thing!! I'm not sure we will have another, although the more time goes by the more I think we will, but if we don't I don't want to have regrets!! I have so much planned for Sam, and I just can't wait!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe new, I did have water so I was giving baby something, I just forgot to eat where I was so busy. Not started cooking yet, been outside with Dylan and going back out in a minute.

I forgot to suncream my face again and I am all red :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww 24 its the best feelings in the world, and a whole new chapter. I really like that Ive had all my time with Joshua before having a 2nd baby although wasnt planned this way lol Joshua turning 8yrs was my deadline for trying I had been through far too many loses and I had to set a serious 'enough is enough' line and his birthday was it - talk about last minute lol 

Wiggler how could you forget again!!!!!!!! lol 

My parents are diamonds, they have done my back garden for me! Its a real nightmare of a job because of the council trees over hanging, leaves falling off etc etc and I leave it all until summer to tidy lol plus Joshua's toys and equipment lol but they done it all it looks amazing! better than i'd ever have done it :)


----------



## 24/7

I just can't wait!! :D:D 

Well done Ma and Pa new, a fabby garden ready and waiting for you once baby is home!! :D

Oh Wiggler, what are we going to do with you?! xx


----------



## Inge

Felt really woozy headed earlier, OH thought it was the heat but I dont feel too hot, am hydrated and have the fan on so dont thinks its that. Still feel sick and feel like I need to go to the loo (no2) but cant and its annoying me now. This is day 2 of my dodgy tummy :nope: 
Iv filled most of the form out but just need to do estimate prices and get OH to fill his section in. Its not a definate that we'll get any help at all as it depends how much the council has in its funds but we should get some help as we literally need to fully kit out a whole house as everything we have is the in laws and they want to keep. 
Urgh want to go back to bed but cant sleep :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

You havent got long left to wait :)


----------



## 24/7

Four weeks maximum!! :D:D xx


----------



## heyyady

WHY are there no BABIES! :lol: Get on it girls!

My little dog hates me :cry: ever since I came home from the hospital- she acts all excited to see me, then jumps in my lap and sniffs me all over and tucks her tail and jumps down- I think she doesn't like the smell of my breast milk! :cry: I Miss My PUPPY!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwwww Inge :hugs: hope you feeling better soon hun! Hope you get some help, they give enough money to people who dont need help, so I hope they have something to get you started who really could do with a helping hand :)


----------



## Inge

thanks new :hugs:
they should give us something but wev got some money saved just in case anyway so it shouldnt be that bad. Im off to lie down now :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

heyy Im bouncing hun lol... and we having a Wii night tonight lololol I'll come back with news I hope lol! Hope your doggy gets used to the smell xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dont tell them that Inge :rofl: Hope you get some sleep, if not a rest will hopefully help! Oh and Inge if you really cant go toilet and need to, lactulose I have been promised does not get to baby, does not pass through the placenta but will help you to go. 2 tbl spoons in the morning, 2 tbl spoons in the evening and you should feel better, but ask your pharmacist if you not sure. Dont go taking all these other stuff on the shelves like fig syrup (which I thought would be safer) because its not good for pregnancy.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Heyy :hugs: Hopefully your puppy will want cuddles again soon.

Well, I just checked the damage in the mirror, burnt face, neck and chest :( Hands are LOBSTER red, blotchy and covered in blisters :cry:

Apparentlt the buggers upstairs do not like my son having his toys outside, they were grumbling earlier about the mess it made etc etc, well sorry but its a COMMUNAL area and we always clean up before we go back in so they can sit and swivel!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I guess I was just peeing myself. Silly baby decided that bobbing her head up and down on my bladder would be a fun game to play. And the false labour today is her idea of hilarity. This child is not making things easy on me, but that's okay. I have her for the next 18 years of her life. That's probably why she won't come out. She's scared.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Still no more babies born i see?
I've been for a lovely picnic today & walked all throught the forest & the only pains it brought on were back ache & her pushing down again so still no signs for me,
our car has decided to play up, now is not a good time for us to be carless!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't know if it's as noticeable in pictures, but I swear I've dropped. Anyone else see it?

Here's 36, 38, 39 and two 39w2d
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks - Speck.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 0









38 weeks - Speck.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 0









39 weeks - Speck.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 0









DSC02907.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3









DSC02906.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww Brandi, wont be long hun!! arghhh Wud what a time for the car to break! Hope its nothing serious.

Well Im off out for a walk, walk off my dinner :) Then we having a Wii night when we get in :) Thats after an afternoon on the ball lol Im doing all I can to make this ickle baby come into the world to meet you all :) lol


----------



## Wiggler

Well I now feel super sick. I went to the loo and heard a plop, look down and there is a HUGE blob of what looks like snot :sick: :sick: :sick: Pregnancy is disgusting!! :sick:


----------



## lisaf

oooh, could it be your plug??


----------



## Wiggler

I think so, I never saw it with Dylan. It looked sooooo gross though. 

Stay put baby, I just bought all this food and I want to cook it before you come!!!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

still no babies :dohh:
hope everyone is enjoying their day :)


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping by to check on our babies! I guess they are being stubborn. :(

I've just bought a white shirt that I plan on painting today to look like an easter egg. I'm going to wear it on Easter with a cardigan. Lol. I do admit that I'm crazy.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh my we went out for a walk, passed Morrisons on route so popped in, when we came out it was pouring down with rain :haha: So walked abandoned and we very briskly walked back home lol I still had about 40 minutes walk lol Joshua is SOOOO tired he is hyper so going to get the Wii on quickly so we can kick him to bed in about an hour as we promised he would just kick off if i tried putting him in bed without getting a turn lol 

wiggler does sound like your plug, was it bloody? Dont worry though baby could still be a couple of weeks ago lol


----------



## Wiggler

No blood in it thankfully, or I would REALLY be panicking :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I want my plug!! All I have is an incredibly itchy lady garden?! xx


----------



## meow951

i bet wiggler will beat all of us who are having niggles and pains and have her baby first :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- Its like 90-95 here plus like 95% humidity so it feels like 100. Its horrible!


----------



## lisaf

yikes hopeful!! :( I'd be soo miserable! Do you have air conditioning?


----------



## Wiggler

Yikes Meow!! Don't say that!!! I want pesto to cook for at least another week :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Noooooooooooo meow that would be totally unfair! lol

Okies.. 40 mins walk, 1hr on Wii with Wii dance and Wii sports lol... come on fidget!!


----------



## 24/7

I've been on a mega walk too, and still nothing!! :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO I could imagine the response if I logged on tomorrow with my birth announcement. I think I would have to go into hiding until ou ladies calmed down :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww 24/7, pounce your hubby :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

meow951 said:


> i bet wiggler will beat all of us who are having niggles and pains and have her baby first :haha:

I'm due first and you'll ALL have your babies before I do. Guarantee it. June babies will come before Anberlin does.


----------



## new_to_ttc

mmmmmm yeah some pouncing I want my OH :(

Wiggler you'd defo need to go into hiding lol.. hormonal end of the tether women hmmmmmm lol.. but after the photos yeah! lol


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi, Anberlin will be here soon :hugs: She is just being a bit stubborn for mummy at the moment!

Hehe, if I had bubs first I would probably be so nervous about announcing to you ladies that I would forget pics and to tell you the gender :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My midwife says Anberlin is ready, and I'm sure ready, it's apparently my body that's not ready. Trust me, my body is uncomfortable enough to be ready.

Even after last night's water breaking scare, I jumped the hubby and STILL nothing happened. Isaiah was born at 38w2d after sex. Here I sit, 39w2d (38w4d by LMP) and I'm still friggin pregnant. I already feel overdue!!

My body is never going to evict this child.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Is sex was a guaranteed baby eviction then I think everyone would be popping them out before their due date lol Least its one of the fun ways to try even if it doesnt work huh lol


----------



## 24/7

Sex hasn't done anything here either?! xx


----------



## BizyBee

I'm trying to hold mine in for a while longer. Thankfully there are no signs of labor! My whole family is out of town because my sister's father-in-law passed away. I feel terrible that I can't be there for her, but it's about 4 hours away and there's no way I can sit in a car that long, let alone be away from home right now. I still want to work next week, so BB better stay put at least until 39 weeks!


----------



## 24/7

Glad it's not just me with no signs BB!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wish i could try the sex.. I missing OH soooooooo much!!! (lol not just for the sex!

Lol I think fidget isnt impressed with the Wii not felt him so active in a while but my god he is hurting!


----------



## BizyBee

I've had nothing but a few BH. He's pretty cozy in there.


----------



## 24/7

Same here BB, just twiddling my thumbs!! 

Aww new, big softie at heart. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Apart from the monstrosity in the loo I have had no signs and have decided that the baby exit is closed for at least 8 days. Dylan is going to my mums on the 29th and then I am going to have a looooong lay in on the 30th and then baby is free to make an exit. I just want one more week :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol nooooooo Im so not a softie honest! lol (dont you go telling people that I am lol)


----------



## 24/7

Well send all your labour wishes our way!! :p 

New, your secret is safe with us!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Haha. I got another BH right after posting. I think he's mad that I'm talking about him.


----------



## new_to_ttc

;) fanks 

oh yeah labour dust this way too :)


----------



## Wiggler

Sending lots of labour dust to everyone :dust: :dust:

Seriously ladies, there is a huge lack of baby pics in this thread, pop em out already!!!! :haha:


----------



## 24/7

A shy little man like mine, lol xx


----------



## BizyBee

Happy to say that my hospital bag is almost all packed! I even put some Cadbury Eggs and Reese's Eggs in there for when they cut the cord! Damn GD is making Easter very difficult. :haha:


----------



## 24/7

You need those treats lined up to spur you on BB!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was wondering today if i should buy little matching easter teddies for each of the boys from each other, but didnt want to tempt fate! Tomorrow is my latest predicted birth date so arghhhhhh lets hope baby fidget george Edward could be born on St georges day :)


----------



## Wiggler

So what is everyone up to this weekend? I am going to be cooking, cleaning, getting my hospital bag finished and spending some time out in the garden (with sun cream on from now on :haha:) Oh, and taking lots of pics of Dylan covered in choccy on Sunday :)


----------



## 24/7

Haha, that would be perfect for his name!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Make sure you don't eat all the choc wiggler!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I won't. I'm not actually a huge choccy fan, and plus, I have 2 jars of pesto :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Well that's going to be gone by this time tomorrow.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Well it's the truth!!!!!!! So you just eat pesto and pasta or anything in it too? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Just pasta and pesto. I am far too laz to do anything else to it.

I can't eat all of it though, I heard of a pesto chicken nugget recipe so I'm making them up to freeze :)


----------



## 24/7

I so want some, whoops!!

Pesto on chicken breasts is nice, then a layer of mozzarella and cherry tomato xx


----------



## lisaf

pesto also is a great spread in sandwiches :)


----------



## 24/7

Mmmmm.... Starbucks do a nice pesto sandwich!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Mmmm pesto :cloud9:

GRRR, must not scratch my hands!!!


----------



## 24/7

Moisturise them instead wiggler!! xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You're giving her too much credit, 24/7. It's going to be gone in 10 minutes.

I love my chocolate. I need chocolate daily. Mmmm...going to get some chocolate.


----------



## 24/7

Your probably right Brandi!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

My hands are mega moisturised, but they are still really itchy, blistered and sore! Stupid vileness spread to my fingers today too :( I suppose I will have to go to the doctors about it at some point, but I hate going to the doctors unless its urgent


----------



## 24/7

Could you ask midwife? xx


----------



## Wiggler

MW won't be of any use, its not pregnancy related, its been happening for years whenever my hands are exposed to the sun. I just googled "rash on skin when exposed to sunlight" and up popped some stuff about sun rash, it sounds exactly like what I have and the pics look the same too. Bugger. So I have to suncream my hands up constantly now :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Hopefully it might help!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

If it is sun rash I get then hopefully I should outgrow it by the time I'm 40 or 50 by what I've read :dohh: If factor 50 suncream doesn't help I'll go to the docs to get something to ease the itching, i don't care about the rash, but the itching is unbearable!


----------



## 24/7

Could you try talc? Or an anti itch cream too? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Talc hasn't helped. I'm worried about using anti-itch creams while I'm preggers so will try them after bubs comes. Until then I'll just plonk my hand moisturiser in the fridge so its cooling and soothing when I smear it on.


----------



## 24/7

Oh yes, I forgot we were all pregnant for a minute then?! :p xx


----------



## lisaf

you should get a moisturizer that has SPF in it.. easier to remember to put lotion on.

Also.. maybe the rash is a pesto-allergy ;)


----------



## Wiggler

I would cry if it was a pesto allergy. :haha:

If it is sun rash then the more exposure I get to the sun the quicker my skin will adjust and stop breaking out so I'll see how it is in a month or so then pester the doctor.

That reminds me, I got to cover myself in after-sun later, I'm a teeny bit red and lobster like :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol.. also.. when you're putting sunscreen on Dylan, make sure you save a little extra on your hands and just rub it in to the tops of your hands too.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe when I put suncream on Dylan I end up smothered too cos he HATES it and it ends up everywhere :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Drink lots wiggler if you are abit red!! :)

Poor Dylan - Such a mean mummy. xx


----------



## lisaf

my DH hates it and squirms too :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, you should have seen his reaction when i tried to put sunglasses on him, you would think I was trying to poke his eyes out :rofl: I'm dreading his next opticians appointment when he will get his glasses :dohh:
I gotta admit though, I hate putting suncream on, no matter what one I try it always makes my skin feel sticky :(

Dylan loves the new sun tent in the garden, only problem with it is that the opening is really wide so not much privacy for when I want to BF bubs. I'll probably drape a blanket over the front until I master BF discreetly, I love my boobs, but don't want to flash them to everyone :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I hate the feel of sun cream, yuck!!

The tent sounds fab!! :D Talking of sun protection.... Is a sun umbrella for the buggy a good investment? They had one to match our buggy at bluewater today but didn't get it and now tempted to go back.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Yea it is, we never had one for Dylan and I really wanted one, but he had a crap pushchair and couldn't get one that fitted it. 

I'm probably not getting one this time as I will probably wear baby more than I will use the pushchair. OH thinks I'm mad but its going to be loads easier to just plonk bubs in a sling and go out, especially as Dylan isn't the best walker.


----------



## 24/7

Definately sounds like a good idea wiggler!! And fab exercise!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Yea that was what I was thinking, I'll probably take the pushchair for longer walks, but only so Dylan can hop on the buggy board if he gets tired out.


----------



## 24/7

All worked out, now where are the babies?! :D

Off to try and sleep now, unlikely but we shall see.... Night night!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Sleep well hun x x x


----------



## luckyme225

I'm so excited, I found the most comfortable sleep bra for nursing. Couldn't even tell I was wearing a bra.

Can't believe it's already sleepy time for you UK ladies. I still have plenty I have to do today.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- haha of course i have AC, i live in a brand new condo building, plus i don't think they make high rises now without ac units? I've actually never lived anywhere without an ac, when i've lived abroad it was prerequisite and had to pay a lot more, but how in the world could you live without? I like being cold, hate to sweat and be hot... I chose to stay in the wrong city for my pregnancy, that's for sure.


----------



## mummy3

I hear you hopeful, its the same temp here. It would be totally miserable without AC, don't know how people do it! Thats one plus of Eilidh being preemie, no heavily pregnant in 90 degree + weather:wacko:

Wiggler that hand sounds nasty, maybe get the doc to look at it and get some stronger cream? :hugs:

New, wow thats a lot of activity! Is it making a difference to the contractions?

Brandi:hugs: Sorry about the pee incident. Any more signs of her coming?

Lucky, where did you get the bra? Are you getting nursing tops or just wearing regular tops? 

Lisa, how are the naps going?

Wud:hugs: sorry about the car


----------



## mummy3

24/7 I would get the umbrella:flower:

Mcdonalds was an experience today, don't know what my sons fasacination with stripping naked when he's there is:wacko: Then we went to the grocery store to get milk and cake :haha: After that hubby came home early for good friday so we went to macy's, omg nightmare:dohh: Somehow we were walking around with a wheel from the stroller left in the car trunk lol. The kids defo did not want to be shopping but I need clothes!! All my bottoms are bleached:dohh:

Home now though and have Eilidh sleeping on my chest:cloud9: 2 kids in one bath and my son in the other bath.


----------



## lisaf

lol at naked kids in McDonalds!! :haha:

I hate not having AC... it doesn't get too hot here THAT often.. But there are times where its just downright miserable. Because we don't get more than a week of hot times, nobody here bothered to insulate their houses. I freeze in the winter and bake in the summer :( My brilliant FIL pointed out that the house must have great insulation because it gets so hot in the summer :dohh: Moron!


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- I got it at target, they don't sell it online, only in the stores. It's by bravado and called the "emma nursing sleep bra". I'll probably spend the summer in nursing tanks but I like to wear less while sleeping so a sleep bra that I can't feel is a must.


----------



## MilosMommy7

no babies yet :/

well i'm just sitting here bouncing on my ball. i dont do it enough though. milo always wants to come sit on my lap and bounce with me! lol.


----------



## Wiggler

Argh, where are all the babies!!!

I had an awful night sleep last night, I woke up with cramp and no amount of trying to move my foot would get rid of it so no my leg is super achey today and I couldn't get comfy in bed and my poor pelvis is soooooo painful. Good thing I have no plans to go out or anything. Going to start the cooking soon, I didn't last night cos I wasn't feeling up to it but can't put it off now.


----------



## Inge

morning! 
Could not sleep last night at all:nope: Tried sex to see if that would make Leo more inclined to come out but didnt work :dohh: just had sharp cramps every 5 minutes for about 30 minutes at 11:30 and couldnt sleep til 1:30 as they were being on and off and I couldnt get comfy and spent those 2 hours squatting at the end of the bed :haha:
Feel sick and need to poop alot :blush: 
sex again this morning which just resulted in a sharp pain in the cervix area whilst buying my easter egg in Tesco :haha: had a few more little niggles but now just feel like a very heavy bump that hurts to carry around :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Rubbish sleep here too.... :( And sex this morning didn't even cause a BH.... Argh!! xx


----------



## Inge

OH was trying to wind me up afterwards saying he could feel something in there :wacko: urgh just eaten a creme egg easter egg and feel sick again! not the best breakfast :haha:


----------



## wild2011

morning ladies, i had bh all day yesterday that wernt very nice, also a housefull of guests to entertain till late last night, i was really not in the mood, and then got grapes, which poppped in the evening and i couldnt sit down, then fell asleep mid eating my steak, dh had to remove the last piece that was hanging from my mouth and put kids to bed, ive never been so fooked in my life :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Not had brekkie here yet, just made up a HUGE batch of coronation chicken to freeze. I tried a bit of the sauce and OMG its so citrucy, I didn't even put in as much lime as the recipe said!! Its delish though! Making the filling for curried tattie pasties soon, then pie fillings and pasta sauces.


----------



## 24/7

Just an average day in the wild house then!! :p

Sounds fab wiggler - We need pictures!! xx


----------



## Inge

aw wiggler - that all sounds so yummy :cloud9: Id love curried tattie pasties :thumbup: But me and pasties dont go! I made a sausage and bean bake for OH once and it was a brick size! I think it was a little too big :haha: I have a cup of earl grey and going to chill as my bump is so sore!


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I will take pics of my food stash when its done, I gave Dylan some of the coronation chicken to try and he approves!!!!!!! Time to start the pasty filling :)


----------



## wild2011

lol 24 thanks for reminding me! 

good on u wiggler, i used to freeze stew when carrying the girls, but im not bothering this yr its the wrong time of yr for the things id freeze, well be living off alot of jacket pots and varies fillings or with steak or chicken fillets etc, or ill make things like spag bol in the morning, and dh can reheat it later for us all and just cook some pasta. so many quick foods when tis nocer wether, omelettes will be a regular for us too.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I was looking at recipes for food and most of the stuff that freezes well is winter food, but I don't mind, as long as I'm eating healthy home cooked stuff. I lived off junk after Dylan where I couldn't really move so deffo going to be prepared this time. 

I'm making the filling for this after:
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3429/images/3429_MEDIUM.jpg
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3429/crumbly-chicken-and-mixed-vegetable-pie it looks soooooooooo good!!


----------



## Inge

aw wiggler that pie looks lush :cloud9: We eat alot of pasta and chicken things, potatoes, rice ... still have a crampy bump :growlmad: 
wild - I want jacket potato now :haha:


----------



## wild2011

sorry inge, :rofl: i wrap mine in foil stick them in the morning, they stay luvly and when we want them dh can unwrap and reheat , lots of salad for us, meat to acompany is easy for dh if im up for it, but to be honest, when ive got 3 other kids, ill be up doing everything ne way. so its easier to get him to have cuddles with sprout and do it myself. or ill be left with a messy kitchen :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

A lot of the stuff I'm making is chicken stuff, we love chicken. I'm making chicken pasta sauce, 4 pie fillings, then the pasties, other pasta sauces, bolognese sauce, meatball sauce, macaroni cheese, marinades for pork and lamb etc etc. I was going to make fish pie too, but I forgot to buy fish and prawns (the only thing I forgot)

Aww, I hope the cramps go away or actually turn into something for you hun :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

No cooking here either, as most GF things aren't edible the first time, let alone the second. :p OH will just have to cook simple things. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm so hungry now!!!


----------



## 24/7

Oh that pie looks amazing!! xx


----------



## Inge

this is day 3 of having a bad tummy (feeling sick and needing the loo alot) so im getting really annoyed at it now. I havent eaten anything that would upset my stomach so im assuming its baby related. But if it is I want it to turn into something as Im bored now :haha:


----------



## wild2011

i usually feed everyone else, and ill have maily fresh carrot sticks, cucumber sticks, sliced fruit, lots of water, and peices of lean cooked meat with more salad, or i end up eating junk, i always loose a fair old wack quickly with the above stuff lol x


----------



## wild2011

inge i didnt eat anything dodgy yesterday either, it continued on and on and i felt sick, and didnt eat dinner as fell asleep, made it drueled over it and then was like i cant eat :lol:


----------



## 24/7

Sounds similar to my eating, yum yum!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

little and often lots of fluid and lots of walking. :D


----------



## 24/7

Glug, glug, glug!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Pasty filling done and our official food tester approves, just waiting for it to cool down so i can portion it up and freeze it then onto pie filling number 1!!


----------



## 24/7

I am so jealous - I want to come for dinner!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I can't wait for bubs to come so I can eat all this yummy food!


----------



## Inge

24/7 - me too :cloud9: I really want pie now :haha:
im keeping fluids up and had some toast but not that hungry really. Still running off to the loo alot :blush: This baby is so much trouble :haha: ah well at least OH is off tomorow and monday so can look after me :thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :)

No change here... yawn this is getting tiresome lol Crap sleep here too. More walking today!

None of them foods take my fancy lol i like my stuff sooooooooooo plain lol, Im so content with a jacket potato, or bit of salad with few grilled turkey strips that will be my main diet over the warm weather lol I dont mind simple casseroles for winter, sausage casserole or chicken chasseur etc

Wiggler hope you got plenty of freezer room hun! lol Was it you who asked about freezing shepards pie the other day? Thats just come back to me, and it freezes great! lol We eat that too and i always make one for dinner, one for the freezer.

Wild sounds like you had one heck of a day yesterday, bless!!! Hope you get some sleep catch up soon!

Inge Im totally understanding the start or give you a break feeling! lol Hope it wont be long.

Sorry you didnt sleep either 24, ach we all need at least one decent night before baby comes along! lol

All you having morning sex, making me sooooooooooooooooooo jealous! lol When i get my sex mmmmm Im going to make damm sure it works :haha:

7 sleeps to Dday :happydance: Not that I plan on being made to wait that long lol


----------



## 24/7

Sorry to see you still here too new. :haha:

Homemade burgers and chips here tonight, yummy!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Spagg bol here tonight :) 

Yes no offence, sorry to still be here lol

Today is the day my sister has predicted, and ironically today is St George's day, so keeping optimistic :)


----------



## Inge

feel any signs yet then new?


----------



## 24/7

Oh yummy - I wouldn't mind some spag bol!! :D Going to have a jacket potato in a little while for my lunch, yum yum!! I don't drink, and never have but am craving a glass of red wine?! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

That depends if crampy period cramps, painful tightenings, lack of appetite and having mucusy/pink discharge is a sign lol... Im all out of sign spotting because I had this for 3 days or something now at its worse lol weeks in milder forms. Everyone keeps telling me Im ready, he's ready, get him an Easter egg etc etc but I just cant see any difference, but then my MW did say it would be quick, it will go from this to full labour and it might be an ambulance job so who knows.


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 I dont drink either, but this hot evening weather has had me wanting a sly one lol ;)

Right off out for my walk now lol No resting for this baby, if he is very low, he can keep on bloody coming, took think he is about 4 inches from freedom if he is fully engaged :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Good luck new - I'm off to get a ball after lunch and have a mega walk planned for when OH gets home!! :D xx


----------



## Inge

wish I could go for a walk but just going to the corner shop takes it out of me now :dohh: hope it helps new


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck new, I hope he decides to escape today!

Well thats 1/4 of the pie fillings done, it took all mine and OH's willpower not to plonk some pastry on and cook one up for lunch, its sooooooooooooo good!! We have 5 lunches and 2 dinners frozen now, going to take a break now and then finish the pie fillings and move on to pasta sauces :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Quit sign spotting, new!! The anxiety and anticipation causes your brain to release adrenaline, and adrenaline inhibits the release of oxytocin, thus preventing full labour from starting. I know it's hard, but QUIT IT!!

Hi ladies, have a garage sale to do today. See ya later! And no, no baby yet.


----------



## Inge

good luck with the garage sale Brandi :thumbup:
Im trying to persuade OH to sell his 50+ collection of dvds that he never watches :nope: Maybe one day wel have a car boot sale and get rid of them all. If we could sell them £2 each thats £100 and then he has cds too. It would gives us a nice little pot of cash :thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

just walked to shop and back, about a 40 min round trip, im dying :rofl:


----------



## Inge

wild - I understand that feeling! I might just stay indoors til Leo comes out :haha: Im off to pack up all OH's cds/dvds whilst he isnt here :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: im sure he'll love u for that.

ive got a quiet week ahead, not planning on doing much except wednesday afternoon im off to get the last of toiletries i need for hospital bag and for sprout, also the little bottles of formula. 

then the girls go back on the tuesday the week after, wed i have siennas 2 year review at home, thursday scan, friday midwife coming along with my gas and air etc ( providing thursday scan goes well) . so im making the most of this quiet coming week, cos itll be hectic with all the appointments and school runs on foot, lets hope its not too hot on top of that or ill be a dead beached whale waddling. :rofl:

new sending u lots of vibes! x


----------



## 24/7

Home and now to pump up my ball.... xx


----------



## mummy3

These babies still just trying to come?:hugs:

Wiggler, your food sounds sivine, I LOVE coronation chicken:cloud9:

Here's those pics I've been promising
 



Attached Files:







eilidh1.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5









Boser.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 6









eilidh2.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 5









eilidh3.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5









Roar and Flea.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wild2011

she is adorable hun, very teeny but super alert from wat isee :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## wild2011

last box :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Aww, she is lovely mummyl!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww mummy, she is sooooooooooooo adorable!!!

I'm really upset at the moment, I just gave Dylan his first ever haircut and he looks so different :cry: Will upload a pic later when I find the cable


----------



## 24/7

Aww bless wiggler. :hugs: xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

mummy - she's so cute! :D


----------



## Wiggler

First pic is before, second pic is after. I miss his hair!!
 



Attached Files:







PICT0074.jpg
File size: 62.8 KB
Views: 3









PICT0079.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 24/7

Aww, he still looks a cutie wiggler!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Poor little guy has his daddys hairline :rofl: He looks so much more grown up now.

I really should go cook more and do some tidying, but I am shattered. I just want to go to bed!


----------



## 24/7

Whats made so far and whats still to cook? :D xx


----------



## wild2011

aww bless wiggler, bet it helps in the heat tho, i kow dh will have sprouts hair kept short at all times, dh is a freak aholic with his hair and spends a fortune getting it done :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

So far there is a big tub of coronation chicken, enough curried tattie mix to fill 12 pasties and enough filling for 2 pies. I still have TONNES to make, but its so hot at the moment, I might do some tidying first. 

The hair clippers only cost £10! Bargain!


----------



## wild2011

weve got clippers, dh wont use them on his head ever, he trimmed his pits the other day :rofl: 

i cant do pasties n pies, id be the size of a whale, i have the odd one now while i can get away with it, but id be put weight on even looking at them normally :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: I have a hard enough time getting OH to control the face fuzz, let alone anything else, he is a right scruff!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so bored. The mad rush of garage salers started BEFORE I even started setting up, lol. Now I have the odd straggler who looks and leaves.

Someone put me into labour so I don't have to do 3 and a half more hours of this.


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: brandi x


----------



## Angel3000

just out of curiosity, pure curiosity . . . . . how old is everyone here???


----------



## Wiggler

Aww brandi :hugs: 

Angel, I'm 23 :)


----------



## wild2011

26


----------



## Angel3000

22 :), there has to be someone yonger. . . i do not want to be the baby of this group lol


----------



## Angel3000

btw, should i be getting a burning sensation in my . . . erm. . . that area??


----------



## wild2011

could be a number of things, though id instantly say thrush perhaps lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh Brandi, are you doing well though hun?? Worth the hanging around if you are :) Dont worry its only my mum sign spotting lol and even then I tell her no change and she isnt saying much more for an hour or 2 or 3 lolol .... and while Im on the subject... no change lol well except I feel like I am soaking wet, and constantly wetting so dashing off to the bathroom and there is nothing, even the discharge is minimal today... weird!! and minging feeling lol

Had a long walk around town and the next town, got some bits for troubles birthday, and erm oh not a lot else, mainly just walking and browsing lol Keeping on my feet lol How now and ball for a while then dinner then we'll take the dog out for a walk around the castle and harbour probably :)

24 did you get the ball up hun? lol 

Mummy Elidh is gorgeous hun, as is your other little ones :hugs:

Wiggler how cute is Dylans hair cut awwwwww Joshua's is too thick to keep long I have to take him to barbers every 3-4 weeks


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im 28 :)


----------



## Angel3000

it doesn't feel like burning on my erm. . . more inside which feels odd and extremely uncomfortable


----------



## 24/7

The ball is on its way up!! :D 
And I'm 23. xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm 25, and yup, I'm hanging in there. Although I'm getting sick of the 7:00am text messages asking if I've had the baby yet. I swear, the next one I get I'm going to respond by saying it was surprise twins..or kittens.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Or maybe I'll respond by saying how offended I am that they could, in their right minds, even suggest that I was pregnant in the first place. Just because I've put on 28 pounds doesn't mean I'm friggin pregnant, after all. Shame on them!


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: brandi, thats great!! :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:haha: brandi! Yes how dare they!!

Im getting sick of people in the street looking at my bump walking passed and going 'awwwwww' arghhhhh it does my head in! Its not awwwwwww its heavy, hot, wriggly, sickly and recently painful!!


----------



## wild2011

:holly: wild on way to knock them all out :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Come to Canada where it's still 5 degrees as the daytime high...and snowing.


----------



## wild2011

id take my clothes off and roll around in it right now :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: and me lolol

keep pumping 24 - its your pre eviction and baby positioning work out lol


----------



## wild2011

i swear hes got long toe nails in there, ouchieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 24/7

Sharpening his claws ready for fighting with his sisters!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wouldnt you in a house of women?? lol Im a lass and I would lol


----------



## 24/7

:o:o Wiggler.... :D xx

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1379777/Pesto-sauces-saltier-seawater.html


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: least you can say you is posh in your newly found middle class status :haha:


----------



## 24/7

And she kept the poshness so well hidden from us, and now she has been rumbled. ;) xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

we could throw her in the sea and she'd float :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! :D:D

The rain has started here after about an hour of thunder!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Better not rain here, Im on an eviction order tonight lololol I got to go out walking, mum only has 2 days left until she has to leave lol


----------



## 24/7

Had to do a mad dash to shut all the windows, its horrendous out there!! :o
I wanted my walk tonight too.... :(

And I'm craving pesto now, ARGH!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

urghhh dont hun, pesto is salty lolol - you just want to be posh dont you! admit it lol


----------



## 24/7

:( I just feel way to common now with my burger and chips. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think Im worse, spagg bol lol.. thats a workings mans answer to pesto :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I don't think wiggler will even want to speak to us now she is so high class. :(

I am boiling now with all the windows shut, and just had to put the oven on for my commoner chips!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Bet she got an invitation for Friday!! 

have you got any fans hun? and i dont mean the waving cheering type :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Probably - We will have to watch the TV and keep our eyes peeled for the green dress. :p

No fans - And I am in desperate need of one, well AC would be better, perhaps I should relocate to the car!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oh dear, you found out my secret :rofl:


----------



## Inge

Iv had my fan on for about 3 days straight now :haha: 
Angel im 20 btw :thumbup: for the past 11 days :haha: Just photo copied important papers I cant lose just in case. I have to have a bath in a mo but I know when I get in I wont be able to get back out again! Cant wait til next month Il have a shower again :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol yeah, cant have a commoner sitting at a dining table for dinner anyways lol


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, commoners should be on all fours on the floor for posh people like me to rest our feet on while we dine :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Would they even call it dinner? Or is there a posher name? :p xx


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> Nope, commoners should be on all fours on the floor for posh people like me to rest our feet on while we dine :rofl:

:haha:
Im so tired after packing up all those cds and dvds. Most of them arent even in the cases :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Well atleast being on all fours is useful for head engagement for us all at the moment. :p xx


----------



## Angel3000

Inge said:


> Iv had my fan on for about 3 days straight now :haha:
> Angel im 20 btw :thumbup: for the past 11 days :haha: Just photo copied important papers I cant lose just in case. I have to have a bath in a mo but I know when I get in I wont be able to get back out again! Cant wait til next month Il have a shower again :cloud9:

YAY!! am not the youngest! :D :wohoo:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: yeah 24... we'll have fast easy labours... she'll have.. oh wait posh people have babies magically lifted out right?


----------



## 24/7

Pre planned sun roof operation at the Portland. :p She will then have a long list of beauty treatments and massages, while little Pesto learns french at merely an hour old - How the other half live!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'll have a mummy tuck :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes, then she'll be chauffeured home, babe in arms with her personal trainer burning off her pesto for her! 

Well my spagg bol was lush anyways, something to be said for the common life lol least I wont float in the sea :rofl: well I may with this bouyancy aid on my front :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: I am far too lazy to use a personal trainer, I'm having lipo!

I still haven't done any more cooking yet, or any tidying. Its just so hot! Dylan refused to take a nap earlier and is now a sleepy grumpy bum, less than 2 hours til bedtime though!


----------



## 24/7

My burgers are cooking away - Aberdeen Angus don'tchaknow!! :D:D 

Oh yes lipo, the answer to the worlds wrongs!! xx


----------



## GersPrincess

Hiya,

Just thought I'd send a wee post to say that xdaniellex gave birth to a beautiful baby boy this morning, called Jack, who weighed 6lbs 11oz. Mummy and baby doing great. I'm sure she'll fill everyone in when she's able xx


----------



## 24/7

Hello from my ball!! :D:D xx


----------



## Angel3000

oh yay congrats Danielle woop!! :D

ok, is my foof ment to be aching and feeling like it's burning, sort of ripped kinda burn coz it's really starting to hurt


----------



## Wiggler

I am soooooooooo tired!!!


----------



## 24/7

Early night for wiggler. :p Although tbh, no point me even trying to sleep too early, as it seems an impossible task, zzz!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

No point in going to bed now, it'll take at least another hour for the bedroom to cool down properly :(


----------



## 24/7

I feel like I'm living in an oven!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Same here, being in a middle flat on the middle floor is awful, the ground floor flats are nice and cool, so are the top floor ones, but my stupid flat is like a furnace :(

My hands are much better today, the only sunlight exposure they had was for a few minutes through the window when I was cooking. Gotta remember to smother myself in suncream before I go out tomorrow.


----------



## JJay

Congrats to Danielle! I am soooooooo jealous, can't wait now.


----------



## 24/7

We are top floor and it is boiling here too, me no likey!! The air is so still.... 

Congratulations to the may baby!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Apparently, I am the thread elder! I'm 30 and feeling old compared to all of you.

Congrats Danielle.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hellloooooooooooooooooooo :hi:

Im wide awake lolol Lets have a boogie :rofl:

I filled with some optimism today, I know i been through all this for days but Im really working on an Easter baby here! lol 

Oh and can you keep a secret? Now remember I was only allowed to tell 1 person so only that 1 person read whom ever you were lololol but my little sister got her BFP today! She been trying for just less than a year I think and got married 4 weeks go today ;)


----------



## Angel3000

whats a BFP??


----------



## new_to_ttc

big fat positive, she got her 2 lines at 5.17pm lolol It was sooooooo clear lolol Ive told her its twins :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations to your sister!!!!!!!! :D xx


----------



## mummy3

Awww congrats to your sis new:happydance:

I'm 28 also Angel:flower:

I'll boogie with you new:drunk::friends: Will fidget be joining us?!


----------



## new_to_ttc

She hasnt told the parents yet lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats to your sister new!!! I shall now erase that from my memory so you didn't break your promise :)

Just watched Casualty, so sad :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah he better, but no booze for him just boobs lolol 

You ok mummy, angel. 24???


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooooo havent seen it yet not my parents thing lol I been walking round watching them work hard in my house lol


----------



## Angel3000

i'm ok. . . . i think. . . in a bit of pain.
i asked a few pages ago how old people were out of curiosity am 22 and am not the youngest coz Inge is 20 :D


----------



## Wiggler

I think bubs is laying really low today, my pelvis has never been this bad :cry: since cooking this morning I have just been sat on my arse cos it hurts so much to move :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

what kinda pain angel?? I am 28 :) good job im not one of the younger mums with an 8yr old :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww :hugs: wiggler


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, I'm actually melting, I have gone beyond being a sweaty betty now and I am just melting :cry:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I'm a *young* 28 :)
Aww congrats to ur sis New that's lovely!


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh i have been stripping and dressing all day sick of the hot cold hot cold thing lolol

hiya wud :) u ok?


----------



## Wiggler

hot/cold? I would kill for that, I'm just hot :rofl: Pesto is 1/3 human, 1/3 pesto and 1/3 heater :rofl:

I gotta make sure I don't put off the cooking tomorrow, I need to get it done, my fridge is full of meat that needs to be cooked!


----------



## 24/7

I'm sitting here in a pair of OH's boxers and a pair of socks.... What an unplesant thought for you all. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

had achy cramps for a while on and off, but just fluffed, seeing if they return now :rofl: thinking it was the build up of wind tho :haha:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Yer i'm kinda ok i'm fine now i'm in bed but have been sorting my room out god it hurts so bad to bend down & even sit down & with 2 children already everything tends to be on the floor lol!
I think it's cos she's so low?
I'm so trying not to get fed up but i think i'm pretending really :( Still not long now, any progress for u New? x


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: im in pj bottoms and a vest lol i need to stay dress im walking round in and out side so i can cool down keep active lolol


----------



## Wiggler

OH needs more boxers, I pinched a load and the elastic stretched so the don't fit him anymore :rofl: Made me feel like a fat cow though :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

kind of a burning sensation in my lower region, so i think hes pushing down alot! coz it hurts :(


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Aww angel, I hope you are more comfy soon


----------



## 24/7

Luckily OH's fit me just fine under my bump just where it starts, and they are nice CK ones - I have good taste in underwear for him!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

hmmmmm not sure about progression, having another day of cramps n tightenings which have built up to painful regular ones.... day 3 or 4 of this... but feeling oddly optimistic... who knows!


----------



## Wiggler

OH's used to fit me perfectly before I piled on the weight from the implant, I wore them lots when I was preggers with Dylan.


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww angel u sure its not a UTI? hope you get some relief soon hun :)

ermmm only boxers here are mine from La Senza :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Nothing on TV tonight :(


----------



## wild2011

:hi: what happened to my post about fluff lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im pmsl'ing at Celebrity Juice... cant believe my parents are happy to watch too lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Send me some heat, ladies. I'm tired of the snow.

So, I wrote a letter to Anberlin today.

Dear Miss Anberlin,

You have been driving Mommy crazy for the last two weeks with pain and false labour. You already know you are under eviction notice which expires in four days, but I'm here to tell you that you ARE NOT allowed to arrive within the next 24 hours. If you make Mommy miss her turkey dinner, you will be grounded for life, do you understand?

This is the ONE AND ONLY TIME I am going to tell you to stay in there. You may arrive anytime after tomorrow's turkey dinner.


...knowing my luck, I'll go into labour tonight.


----------



## new_to_ttc

hiya farty pants :) feel better/ lol


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## wild2011

not sure yet, :lol:


----------



## 24/7

Girl boxers are too low, my knickers were starting to make me itch as they met on a crease in my skin and bump, so they have been banished now!! :D I just feel like I need a ball of socks to fill them out!! :p

Hi wild!! xx


----------



## mummy3

New, I'm good just relaxing with the AC on and chasing kids around while they steal my cake:growlmad: Booby party is something Eilidh would enjoy, she's feeding a lot today:haha:

Wiggler, Angel:hugs:

Since we're sharing outfits, I'm in huge fleece valentines pj bottoms and a dressing gown, no shirt as Eilidh wont leave me alone :rofl:


----------



## Angel3000

UTI??


----------



## Wiggler

Hi wild!!

Hmmm, I think Pesto is now grounded until he/she is 18. I have CANKLES!!! :sick:


----------



## new_to_ttc

hope it didnt smell lolol

glad elidh is feeding well today :)

i cant wear mt underwear either, im in full over bump maternity knickers.... £8 for 2 pairs ouch but worth it lol


----------



## mummy3

Ewww whats that smell? :rofl:

Cankles??

Brandi:hugs: Hope you get that turkey!


----------



## new_to_ttc

urine infection hun xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I got cankles :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Angel3000 said:


> UTI??

Urinary Tract Infection. It's a buildup of bacteria in the urinary tract and can cause burning sensation. urinary frequency/scant urination, pressure...among other things. It's very common in pregnancy but nothing a little antibiotics and cranberry juice won't fix.


----------



## wild2011

ive got pasty feet, and no it didnt smell but felt like a knife came oout with it :cry:


----------



## 24/7

Knife out of where wild? :o xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think I'm gonna whip me up a Bowtie Pasta Salad for supper tonight. Whole wheat bowtie pastas, feta cheese, tomatoes, green onions and balsamic vinegar. Mmmmm...


----------



## new_to_ttc

oohh ouchie wild!

lol brandi yes that what i meant angel :)


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> Knife out of where wild? :o xx

my ass :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My responses are delayed, new. BnB is very slow for loading pages and responses for me lately. By the time this posts, there will probably already be a whole page or two of responses.


----------



## 24/7

Eeeek!! :o All this bouncin and sitting upright on the edge of chairs all day has left me exhausted!! I just had to lay back on sofa as everything aches, and Sam did a huge stretch as if to say thank you for going back to normal. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i have it like that sometimes brandi, its very rude lol


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh Brandi, that sounds yummy!!

Dylan never gave me cankles, my legs stayed lovely and slim with him, this baby is just mean to me! I have cankles, tree trunk legs, a fat arse and bad hair!


----------



## 24/7

Must be a girl wiggler. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

no its the pesto, i didnt get it wiv my girls :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

All the salt in your posh legs. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: You girls wish you could be middle class like me :rofl:


----------



## Angel3000

aaah


----------



## mummy3

:rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

If anyone wants to try it...

1 package of bowtie pasta noodles
2 green onions, chopped
1 package of pasteurized feta cheese, crumbled (200g or 6oz) Trestelle makes their pasteurized)
1/2 cup balsamic vinegar
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil

1. Cook pasta to al dente or desired tenderness, drain, then place in ice water for 10 minutes to cool.

2. Drain pasta and toss with remaining ingredients. Set in fridge and let cool for 2 hours. Serve.


----------



## 24/7

Of course we do dear?! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Being middle class is amazing, I get to eat pesto all day :rofl:

I wish I had enough money to be middle class. The lottery fairy doesn't love me though :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh my goodness, that reminds me...

Yesterday I took Isaiah to the emergency room because he's been complaining of a sore penis. Turns out, he has some sort external infection, but before we were allowed to go, he had to go so they could make sure it wasn't affecting his ability to urinate.

We tried EVERYTHING. Big glasses of water, potties, the big portable potty chairs...nothing worked. He was afraid of the big toilet. Anyway, they got this little potty bowl for him to pee into. It sat on the toilet and made it like a potty. The only problem was, it became a novelty to him because it looked too much like a hat. For 3 hours, he paraded around the hospital claiming with this "hat" on his head, claiming he was going to "pee in a hat".

Yup..only MY two year old.


----------



## 24/7

So do I - I have such big plans for when I win!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - aww bless!

24/7 - what would you buy if you won?


----------



## 24/7

Sorry Brandi - That did make me laugh!! :D:D

I want a house, just 3/4 bedrooms and I want it to have a swimming pool, but thats all, I just want us to be comfortable. You? xx


----------



## Wiggler

There is a 3 bed house for sale right near my mum so I would buy that, make it beautiful and turn it into a lovely family home. Take a holiday, get OH driving, put some in trust for the kids, pay off my mums debts and laugh my arse off as I say no to all of OH's scrounging layabout family :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I'd do that to MIL!! :D:D:D:D xx


----------



## mummy3

Aww Brandi, I reckon your little guy and my little guy would get along great:haha:

24/7 houses with swimming pools are standard here:wacko: We have an apartment right now that comes with a huge pool that is set up with lights underneath that change colour it also has a hot tub, lol never used it though :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I want to live where you do Mummy!! :cry: xx


----------



## Wiggler

I always thought it would be nice to have a pool, but I would never use it. 

I have decided I don't care if my pelvis hurts tomorrow morning, or if Dylan is loud, I WILL have my lay in, I was up before 7am again today and I just want one more lay in before bubs comes.


----------



## 24/7

See I hate swimming as I hate pools with other peoples wee/poo/feet/willys/lady bits having been in them - Problem solved if I had my own!! :p xx


----------



## mummy3

24/7 its the desert here so you'd melt with no pool:wacko: I'm told it goes upto 120 degrees in july/august!!


----------



## 24/7

Cancel that then mummy!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

fidget is soooooooo stubborn lol... ive just done a few flights of stairs, back bouncing now. Getting uncomfortable stuff but not totally regular arghhhhhhhh Ive hidden all Joshua's easter eggs off the bunny, put out his treats from me now waiting for fidget lol Ive got no more distractions to keep me occupied lol


----------



## mummy3

New:hugs: He will come eventually!!


----------



## molly85

eek how did you get to 39 weeks???? i'm up for an internal and sweep then bleeding heck


----------



## luckyme225

I just filled Connors Easter eggs before he gets home. Hubby and I went for a walk around our neighborhood and I'm starting to wonder if I'm getting the start of a sunburn. I got the rest of the thing I need for delivery/ postpartum today. So happy to be done. Time to pack my hospital bag now!!!

Where are these May babies?


----------



## lisaf

Got some bad cramping walking around the zoo today.

my ice cream shop finally re-opened today though!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I had a giant vanilla malt and now I just want a nap!! :)


----------



## mummy3

Yay!! Lisa I bet you are sooo happy now! I was thinking about you earlier when we drove past our local ice cream shop, the sugar bowl. Now did the wait make it taste better?:winkwink:


----------



## lisaf

lol, not really... it was really awesome, but more like the anticipation built this malt up to epic standards and nothing would ever compare.


----------



## mummy3

:haha: So true


----------



## luckyme225

awww man, now I want ice cream.


----------



## lisaf

lol, thats revenge for the pancake craving the other day :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

I would go downstairs and eat some but now I have a mad case of acid reflux. Oh I lovvveee being pregnant lol.


----------



## BizyBee

I've found that milk and ice cream actually help with my heartburn/reflux.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

<----Right here...contractions for 4 hours now, every 3-4 minutes and more show! Easter baby maybe?


----------



## heyyady

yeah Brandi! - :happydance: :bunny:


----------



## mummy3

Go Brandi!!:happydance:


----------



## heyyady

It's a horrible thing to ask a lady her age! But, since there's no ladies here ;) :rofl:
I'm apparently the oldest here?!? I'm 37, will be 38 in a couple weeks :)


----------



## lisaf

yay Brandi!!!!

(hey lucky... I just put my banana bread in the oven.. yes it took me that long for my bananas to ripen enough and for me to get off my lazy butt and bake the bread you tempted me with over a week ago.)


----------



## MilosMommy7

yay brandi! good luck :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Yay Brandi!!! :happydance: Good luck hun!

Well I woke up this morning feeling really refreshed and convinced I had enjoyed a wonderful lay in, so I checked the time and it was 6.50am :dohh: I'm all sleepy again now and just want to go back to bed :(


----------



## Gemma Lou

our may babies have been at 7 for quite some time now, wonder who will be next........we're nearly in our month ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Ok, I'm late on uploading these, lol! (sorry they're so big!)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/001-1-1.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/035-1.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/161-1.jpg




And my paintings for the nursery! :) Each one is 12inches by 12inches
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/040.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/044.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/043.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/042.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/041.jpg


----------



## Gemma Lou

BrandiCanucks said:


> <----Right here...contractions for 4 hours now, every 3-4 minutes and more show! Easter baby maybe?

Hope your little easter bunny arrives today!!!!!!!! :happydance::bunny:


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump pics Lisa and I love the paintings!!

Me and Dylan are sharing an easter egg so OH can do the washing up in peace :haha:


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisa - the bump is really coming along :D

so all weekend i've been in this super weird nesting stage where i feel like i need to get everything ready and be prepared. a lady on my FB commented and said it's because i'm gonna go into labor on easter (we'll see about that) and she'll be here by monday night. lol. my mom agrees that she'll be here soon because i'm in this mood. of course i'll just have to wait and see. but on friday i finally got things ready for the baby and put into my bag.

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/217697_10150183152157369_512607368_6870833_1935428_n.jpg
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/216109_10150183152502369_512607368_6870840_1171742_n.jpg
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/223172_10150183152747369_512607368_6870843_683712_n.jpg

i put in two outfits. the one on the left is newborn. with pants, long sleeve shirt, and the short sleeve undershirt. the other one is 0-3 months just in case. but i doubt she'll be big enough to wear that.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Milos them clothes are so cute!!! 

I want to buy cute pink/blue stuff :hissy: :hissy: :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning, any Brandi updates?????

Im still trying to get little fidget out here, pains are so sore in the mornings from all the contractions I get at night. More walking for me today, mum has to go home tomorrow and knows Im so close! Few tightenings this morning, more period cramps so all good fun!

Joshua has already demolished an Easter egg lol which isnt like him, he usually gets them then they spend ages in the fridge because he isnt a chocolate fan, but this time seems different lol He is so hyper too, didnt sleep well so Ive kicked him out to the park, my mum didnt get an ounce of sleep she was up with me all night as I was in pain, so she'll be on a short fuse, and with Joshua's hyper mood its going to clash big style today lol 

Lisa your bump looks amazing hun! So glad you got your ice cream :)

Molly when you having a sweep? Thought you had to be post 40 weeks? post 41 weeks for 2+ babies?

Hope everyone is well, just waiting for the bathroom to become free then me off out for my walk lol


----------



## 24/7

Get walking new!! :D
Fab pictures everyone!! :D
Wiggler, you are too good to your OH, volunteering to help Dylan out with his eggs!! :p

Had yummy pancakes for breakfast after a lay on until 10 and feeling full up and refreshed after a good sleep. xx


----------



## Wiggler

New - get that baby out!!!! 

24/7 - I am very jealous of your lay in! 

Woo, BT vision has the SpongeBob movie on it!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

It's a rarity!! :o I did go to bed in pyjamas and socks, woke up just in OH's boxers though, LOL!! Must have got abit too hot?! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, I didn't even bother with the covers last night, just went to bed on top and was still too hot!

Starting the cooking and tiding soon, Must be strong and not eat what I cook :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

It's so hot for cooking. :( I have roast beef to cook later. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I am dreading the cooking, we have all the windows open and its not making the slightest bit of difference. Its days like today that make me wish I was a naturist :rofl: It's gotta be done though :)

Mmm roast beef, yum :) I have no idea what we are having today. Probably egg sarnies for lunch and pasta with a side salad for dinner.

Dylan is sleepy but refusing to nap, I hope he will lay down and have a little sleep soon, he got so grumpy last night where he was tired.


----------



## 24/7

Just sandwiches for lunch here, which I am already hungry for?! :p 
Hope Dylan decides to have a nap soon. xx


----------



## heyyady

Happy Easter, my lovely little egg shaped ladies! :lol: :bunny: :bunny: :lol

Going to spend the day with my little ones- my big kids seem to be too big for Easter plans with Mommy this year :( I would LOVE to sleep some before then (It's 3 am) but doesn't seem frigin likely at this point- I am having incision issues and Hubby I think has a bladder infection :shock: and you know what sick men are like! :dohh:

Rochelle gained 2 ounces yesterday (making her 4.1, one whole ounce above birth weight!) and has suddenly taken to breast feeding like a little light bulb went off in her little head! She was AWAKE and alert for almost 2 hours at a stretch yesterday, mimicking mommy putting out her tongue and checking out her world like she just noticed where she is :lol: 

Charlotte has been upped for feedings to 40 ml per, trying to fatten that little lady up :) they are working on her maintaining her own body temperature so the issolet has been lowered, which causes her to burn more calories, so she hasn't gained a signifigant amount in 2 days (Gaining in grams and they want to see ounces) hence the boost in feeding amounts- Let's just hope her tiny tummy can handle that amount- She is not as interested in nursing as she is in snuggles when we take her out, and Mama doesn't have the heart to be mean and MAKE her latch on- the lactation consultant is getting a tad irritated with me about it, but there are PLENTY of eggs around for her to go suck on and leave us be! :rofl: We'll get there, no worries :baby:

Both of the little girls have been taken off of caffine- Caffine helps preemies avoid/deal with apnea issues (breathing) and bradeys (heart) - as of yesterday it had been 5 days for Rochelle without any of these and 7 for Charlotte- so now to see how they do sans their starbucks! This is one of the BIG hurtles for tiny ones to make it over before being released, and our first big test :happydance: 

No decent pictures lately- will try for some tomorrow- I was going to do a whole easter themed mini-photoshoot but am now thinking maybe not as it just deprsses me that they're still on wires and tubes and not home. I'm having a harder and harder time with this and come home and cry for hours (yet another reason sleep is not happening) and I can still smell them on my skin. :cry: 

Sorry for the GIANT wall of text- first time I've had to really update in awhile!

LOVE the bump Lisa- and those paintings are amazing! Did you do those?!?

Wiggler- your pesto baby is invading my dreams- I dreamed about a green baby! :lol

New- wouldja spit him out already???????? I mean, we all want attention and everything, but don't you think you've taken this on long enough? :rofl:

Mummy- Beautiful pictures of little Miss :) Be careful waling out in that heat- Arizona heat can dehydrate little ones way quicker than you realize!


----------



## Inge

argh... feel so rough! Slept in til 11am cos I was so tired after the last few days crappy sleep. Been having loads of mucus plug coming out today (sorry tmi) everytime I wipe theres loads of thick yellowy gunk :wacko: Been feeling sick since last night too, almost sick twice this morning and feel shaky and a bit dizzy:wacko:my bump and vagina feel so sore :cry: OH is busy playing his stupid pc game and Jack wants me to watch him play so I have to be in a good mood when I feel this crap. 
Its not the hot weather as Im hydrated and had the fan on for the last 4-5 days now so not sure whats up


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy - glad your little ladies are doing well, I can't belive they are 2 weeks old already! Its gone so fast! I hope you have a wonderful easter with your girls :hugs:

Inge - could your BP or blood sugars be low? Have a nice fizzy drink and some choccy, it might help :hugs:

Started the tidying and about to start the cooking and making lunch, dylan is busy playing with his toys so we shouldn't have too much hassle off him while we are cooking :)


----------



## Wiggler

Its soooooooo hot in this kitchen, just making pie fillings. the current one is chicken and veg with a chicken and white wine sauce. Delish!


----------



## 24/7

I want!!!!! Are you making sauces or using packets? Iwant tp make one!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

2 pies are totally from scratch, the rest are with condensed soup to make the sauce. The ones from scratch are yummier, but atm I just want to get it all done as fast as possible. the pasta sauces and everything else will be from scratch though :)

6/8 pies done!!


----------



## Inge

Thanks for the tips wiggler :thumbup: not really helped much though :nope: Think im mainly tired because Im finding it hard to sleep lately. Just changed the bedding as the covers were covered in easter egg :haha: I think more of Jacks egg went on the bed and somehow on the back of his jeans then in his tummy :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Love the nursery Lisa!

heyy - That's so awesome to hear the girls are doing so well!

And I'm just not going to announce the possibility of an arrival until she's actually here. False labour again.

But to feed the desire to see baby pictures in this thread, here's Zoe and Isaiah when they were newborns.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00260.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 0









DSC01036.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Brandi, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## 24/7

Could you post the homemade recipe one please!! And I will top it with potato not pastry for ease and craving all in one!! :D 

Feeling poo today now?! :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3429/crumbly-chicken-and-mixed-vegetable-pie

ETA: I put in a bit more veg that it said to make a HUGE portion. x x x


----------



## 24/7

I'm going to give it a try and top with potato for gf!! Yum!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Yum :)

Dylan just fell asleep so no food processor fun for me cos its so loud so making macaroni cheese next, then tomato based sauces for meatballs and pasta, then onto creamy pasta sauces, casseroles, bolognese etc etc. I should be finished tomorrow evening :)


----------



## molly85

oh pie sounds soooooo nice shame i am pants at pastry.

Consultant has cleared sweep if all is good because i have rather nasty SPD it popped up at 12 weeks and has only got worse when the were finding my pubic bone to measure bump I squealed when they found it so doctor was said definatly SPD lol. 
deffinatly feels like she is low enough just not sure on the rest lol


----------



## 24/7

You are going to have such a full freezer wiggler!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

A full freezer is good though!! I won't have the energy to cook after bubs comes so just plonking something delish, homemade and healthy into the oven sounds perfect! Going to add bacon and spring onions to my mac and cheese to make it extra yummy! Yippee!

OK this dodgy Y key is doing my head in!!! Having to reread my posts and add the missing Y's is very annoying :(


----------



## 24/7

When your done we need a full list to spur us all into cooling, haha xx


----------



## Wiggler

hehe OK :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

sorry it was another false alarm Brandi! They are so tiresome arent they! I was talking to a mam today who has a 5 month old little boy, her 2nd baby, and she said she experienced lots of false labours this time round. She said it was over a period of about 2 weeks, then suddenly it started, she ignored it (as we're learning to do lol) and hey presto (not pesto wiggler easy tiger lol) she had her baby super quick. Gave me lots of reassurance because I'm are just going over the 2 week mark with all this stopping and starting nonsense, and she said they are very very painful, so i was like yes mine too... (glad Im not imagining it - because sometimes it really feels that way!).

My bump has all but disappeared today. I put my top on and its really baggy under my boobs where a bump used to be, and I only had this top on a few days ago lol Also looks like I have a spare tire, top of my bump is so squishy it really does just look like fat! thats not me being down, it just isnt firm up top, he is totally curlled up down low. More walking later, as walking feels productive, i dont know if it is or isnt in my case lol but it certainly feels it lol

We got a roast pork dinner for later mmmmmmm and just had a lovely salad and pasta for lunch (stocking up on all those things you told me to eat Heyy lol)

Heyy sounds like the girls are doing amazing :) hope you manage some sleep soon xxx

Inge Im sorry you feeling so off today, hope the lie in helped a bit. Not long to go hun :hugs:

I got fidget a little outfit today - it is identical to the one Joshua wore when he was 2 days old! I told Joshua and he just begged and begged we get his brother it lol also managed to get him some cute little sun hats, oh and a bath, oh and a play gym :haha: ermmmmm thats it though I think lol 

Ice lolly time, then walking time lol I decided if the walking doesnt get fidget it out, it'll tire me so much I might get a good nights sleep instead :rofl: I've noticed Ive been a bit short fused with Joshua last couple of days (although he is testing the patience as my parents are here etc lol) so I think I need some sleep to be able to tackle his little demands better. He must also be very anxious, my mum is constantly moaning about getting fidget out he is bound to have picked up on it. Lol he told my mum this morning, 'grandma, can I have a lift to Wilkinsons please today, I think we should get a plunger, put it on mummys tummy and just pull my brother out' lololol


----------



## Wiggler

Macaroni cheese done, I want it noooooooowwwwww!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Happy Easter girls! Hope to see some more babies soon.

I'm heading to my aunt's house in a little while for Easter dinner and I can't wait to eat! We always have ham, lasagna, scalloped potatoes, rolls, salad, meatballs, and a million desserts. I don't even care about my blood sugar today. I am gorging!


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: yes new, go plunger fidget out! Pork sounds delish, we are doing the same with a roast ham:cloud9:

Brandi:hugs: Gorgeous pics, I'm sorry you don't have Anberlins newborn pic to add yet.

Wiggler, grr at the Y key lol. Your food sounds super yummy and how nice of you to help with the easter egg:haha:

Inge, hope you feel better:hugs:

Heyy, just:hugs: Its so hard when your LO's are in NICU. Any idea when they will be discharged? And wow on Rochelle bfing so well:happydance: How's it going with the pumping? Your right about the heat here, so far we only go out if its early or late but goodness knows what we are gonna do when its middle of summer! How do you pass the time with kids in that heat? I dont drive either:wacko:

24/7 you got any more signs?

My kids did an easter egg hunt at 6am lol, we filled those plastic coloured eggs with candy, the kids got 2 colours each and had to go hunt around for their colours, they LOVED it :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Just have a small portion wiggler. :p 
Yay for shopping new!! :D
No signs here, just feel bit poop today, zzz. xx


----------



## Inge

I feel better now thanks girls :hugs:
OH is asleep behind me making strange sucking noises :wacko: :haha: 
I want mac and cheese now! I might make up some bits to go in freezer too as when I cant be bothered to cook I usually dont bother eating :blush: I know thats bad but Iv always had a rubbish appetite and never get hungry enough to make a fuss over food. Im alot better with eating now im pregnant though but its still tough when im not that hungry.
Im still having the discharge which is making me really self concious as I have to keep checking myself cos I keep feeling really damp.
Also have just been looking at the freecycle site in the area and theres some good things being offered so might try to find bigger bits of furniture from there


----------



## Wiggler

19dinners done so far!!!!! I am BOILING! Going to take a break :haha:


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> 19dinners done so far!!!!! I am BOILING! Going to take a break :haha:

19!!!:wacko: wow you have been so busy!:wacko: wish I was like that. Il get some bits tomorow to make meals and get pasta and sauce packets that are quick to make too.


----------



## mummy3

Eek! Well done wiggler:thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I'm watching this 16 and Pregnant show right now. I've never watched it before. I can't believe how induction-happy this doctor was. The girl is just a teenager, first baby, 39 weeks and she's only 3cm dilated and having contractions 5 minutes apart. So what do they do? GIVE HER PITOCIN!! Are you joking?!

I am so glad I've been through this before and know better. I just can't believe how induction-happy this doctor and hospital were.


----------



## Inge

anyone had any experience of Freecycle groups on Yahoo? am looknig at maybe getting some bits from there for the house at some point but Iv heard some not good stories about people who dont turn up or sell stuff in worse condition then they advertise it :wacko: Iv only heard of one friend who got some really good stuff from there so would love any opinions :flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, and she was only an hour or two into labour


----------



## Wiggler

List so far - 
pie fillings x 8
Mac and cheese x 2
meatballs in tomato sauce x 3
creamy tomato and spinach pasta sauce x 3 
tomato and herb pasta sauce x 3

Lunches - 
Coronation chicken for sarnies x 2
Past filling x 3

Got some more pasta sauces to make today, as well as bolognese, chilli, stew, shepherds pie, casserole :haha:

ETA - 1x portion is enough for me, OH and Dylan for one dinner :)


----------



## 24/7

You have done so well - I wish I could do the same!! xx


----------



## 24/7

I've only heard good things about freecycle tbh. xx


----------



## BizyBee

Go Wiggler! I have no ambition to cook right now.

I've never watched that show Brandi, but it sounds crazy.

My stomach is feeling a little off right now. Dammit, it better not mess up my dinner plans!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Inge said:


> anyone had any experience of Freecycle groups on Yahoo? am looknig at maybe getting some bits from there for the house at some point but Iv heard some not good stories about people who dont turn up or sell stuff in worse condition then they advertise it :wacko: Iv only heard of one friend who got some really good stuff from there so would love any opinions :flower:

I use it, but it really is give or take. I've had some good experiences getting rid of things and getting things, but I've also had bad experiences with both. I often list things and have tons of responses and tell the "buyer" they have until a certain time to pick up the item and if they don't, I move on to the next responder. I always make sure to mention any flaws with the item ahead of time so "buyers" aren't surprised when they get it.

If you go and look and decide you don't want it, guaranteed, they have other responses, and for those who don't show up, frustrating as it is, just go on to the next person.

If I don't get rid of something within a week of listing it, I donate it.


----------



## luckyme225

Happy Easter everyone. I'm sitting next to a child size bunny as a type, a little freaky haha. Going to my moms for Easter dinner, I can't wait. Haven't weighed myself in awhile which is probably a good thing.


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> List so far -
> pie fillings x 8
> Mac and cheese x 2
> meatballs in tomato sauce x 3
> creamy tomato and spinach pasta sauce x 3
> tomato and herb pasta sauce x 3
> 
> Lunches -
> Coronation chicken for sarnies x 2
> Past filling x 3
> 
> Got some more pasta sauces to make today, as well as bolognese, chilli, stew, shepherds pie, casserole :haha:
> 
> ETA - 1x portion is enough for me, OH and Dylan for one dinner :)

wow wish I could have done all that :haha: I dont think il make that much as I should be ok to make a quick pasta dish or something when I need to but itd be nice to have somethnig as a back up if I cant be bothered


----------



## 24/7

My lazy dinners will be as follows.... Jacket potato and beans, spag bol, pasta with sauce. And will just buy ready cooked chicken to go with salads and new potatoes etc.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I just want to sit on my bum, but I know I won't want to cook after bubs is born so may as well do it now. 

Dylan is snuggled up on he sofa with his blankie watching SpongeBob again, he is in such a good mood :cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

hi ladies, ive spent the day painting, all finished. only have the babies room to do at some point, though dh has some to do i cant reach in the hallway/stairs, and the bathroom ceiling . however lving room and ktichen ive completed :happydance: im in agony with piles, thats half the reaosn for painting as i cant sit down :cry: just had a bath and no ammount of cream is working, ive a whole bunched some popped, some on their way and some fresh, to make matters worse ive had 2 days of constant popping, im just so sore, and im on all fours on here now as i seriously cannt sit on my arse.


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies wild! :hugs: I hope you get some releif soon :hugs:


----------



## Inge

wild - I have no experience of piles so dont know how bad it is but hope you feel better soon :hugs:
OH is still alseep with his arms above his head :haha:


----------



## wild2011

inge its bloody hurrendous and hope u dont ever experience them! :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Inge

Im so bored :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

I'm so sorry wild. :hugs: xx


----------



## wild2011

i seriously cannot continue like this, sat in tears in pure evil agony, cant even sooth them in bath as they rub on bath when i sit there. :cry: if they dont ease soon im gunna have to call someone, as ive never in all my pregnancy when ive had them suffered so much pain, im too scared to eat, cos i dont want to shit ever again :cry:


----------



## 24/7

My Mum has in the past had terrible piles and it took alot of creams/ointments/suppositories to fix them, but probably alot of things you can't take now. :( xx


----------



## wild2011

i only get them in pregnancy, the creams i can use i have and both are rubbish, these are pressure related so until bubs is here they wont go, they may have good days but now they are this bad im likely to stay in pain :cry:


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Wild:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:hugs:

...just out of curiosity, are piles English for hemorroids?


----------



## luckyme225

Wild :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: :hugs: wild!!! - yes brandi :(

Well Im wacked lol Ive walked ALL morning, briskly, home for lunch and back out and walked again, nice long walk along the menai straits, although we stopped for 10 minutes for joshua to throw some stones before turning back (into the water lol), and then stopped for 20 minutes at the pub near the house which has a little park to have a cold drink and let Joshua charge round a bit. All in all that is A LOT of walking lol Only problem I got is I havent felt fidget all day!! So resting now to see if he wakes up over the next hours or so, cold drink and some food. 

Roast dinner is cancelled lol we too tired and too late back to get it cooking, plus its too hot lol so we having pork sandwiches instead lol Not that Im hungry but hey ho I just go with the flow its easier to keep the peace than cause a riot lol


----------



## mummy3

Walking rocks LO's to sleep, rest up with something sugary and see if that don't wake him up:hugs: How are the contractions?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Would you believe from about 1pm they have been minimal to non existant... maybe walking has the opposite effect lol For the first time in over 2 weeks Ive been ache and pain free. Although been sat down maybe 20 minutes and the period cramp is coming back with evengance! Also had a little squirm, so me thinks fidget will wake up after Ive eaten :)


----------



## mummy3

Thats good, give him some coke lol. I hope they either come back and develop into the real thing or just go away to give you some time pain free, it must be so frustrating:hugs: Do you have midwife again soon?


----------



## 24/7

Hope he wakes up soon. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah I guess so hun, relief or real thing either would suit :) I know which my mum would prefer lol She leaves tomorrow and cant get back until next weekend but I just told her all this walking since she arrived has meant my Sky+ has taken a hammering, so this next week I'll sit on the sofa and not move, no walking, no gravity just lots of TV catch up :rofl: Then I will get loads of sex in on Thursday :happydance: and mum is available again from Thursday night until Monday so baby fidget can come next weekend for her lol

Next MW appt is a home visit on Saturday, my due day!!!! I cant believe EDD is only 6 days away!


----------



## 24/7

You need a chance to catch up on tv before he arrives. :p And some sex!! :D xx


----------



## Angel3000

hey ladies :D well i've started on the nursery, it's gonna be pastel yellow and pastel green, bith neutral for either boy or girl just incase the scan got it wrong lol, hoping to get that done this week, not long left for me now. . . can't wait i'm starting to get really impatient lol
New - OMG! you still haven't had fidget yet?? ooooo figures crossed he may actually come on his due date :D


----------



## hopefulmama

New- that sucks. all this for nothing so far, i'd be pissed if my due date was 6 days away and still nothing. 

The last day or so i have seriously been considering asking doctor for induction at 38 weeks, i have no medical issues, but I really just can't handle the pregnancy anymore and i'd like to have it out and don't want to wait another month of being miserable and hot and hating everything. I know other women who use my office who have ben induced at 38 weeks w/no medical reasons to do it, other than just to get it out. At this point I just want the epidural, to not feel shit, then to be in that zone and get it over with. I am not a very patient person and like things on my terms and the idea of have to wait a month or more is just not in the cards for me. 

Brandi- how can you watch that show? those kids need to be reported to social services. They are all such trash and i feel bad for their kids. I refuse to condone anything about the show, you know theres a girl on there that lied about her pregnancy to her bf and used fake sonogram photos from internet and told her BF and his family she was pregnant when she wasnt, then ended up getting pregnant a few weeks later by him just to go on the show. There's nothing cute or watchable about having a baby at 16 when you're still in high school and are still a child yourself and your family is basically poor and can barely support you let alone the kid you want to bring in the world.


----------



## mummy3

Have to agree with you hopeful, it just encourages more teen pregnancy as well:nope: I hope you can sort something out with your OB so you don't have to stress about the pregnancy:hugs:

New, I really really didn't think you'd get this close to your EDD, maybe you'll even go overdue :shock:

Angel, pics please when nursery is done:flower:

My kids are full of sugar now and completely hyper:dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

Note to everyone who just read my post, I am not trying to offend anyone by writing that. Sorry if it did.


----------



## 24/7

Bump at 38+2.... Please let this be my last one!! :haha: 

:hugs: hopeful, I think we all feel the same now. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im pretty sure he will wake up soon :) My dad said he doesnt want to come out now because he is getting a good feed pmsl my mum has been force feeding me proper meals 3 times a day since she arrived lol I was getting very frustrated at him not being here despite all the false labours etc but Im so worn out from it all now its a case of oh here we go again.. till it stops!

Hope you get your way hopeful, post 38 weeks I think is the emotionally hardest. They dont do elective inductions here without real reason, there is such a risk of it failing if the baby is not ready and dramatically increases your risk of c-section xxxx

Angel would love to see the nursery when you done :)


----------



## 24/7

And a side on pic for wild to judge if it has dropped.... :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow 24 you have seriously dropped hun!! Your bump is awesome and neat. Ive got a 39week bump I sooooo didnt think i'd have one of them, will post it later lol In fact I had a picture taken today so i got a 39+1 picture ffs! lol


----------



## Angel3000

I'll post up before and after pics when it's all done, i'm trying to just keep my mind off of how long i still have to wait lol.

Hopeful - Dont worry i dont think you offended anyone tbh, i watch that show not sure why i think it could be because of how young i was with my first and i know how difficult it can be, some of them on there really never expected to get pregnant some you can tell got pregnant to be on the show and those girls are the ones encouraging it, as the amount of teen pregnancies has gone down since that show started so even tho some girls are purposely getting preg to go on the show, the show itself is doing some good, it shows girls on the outside exactly how hard it is to have a baby and get everything for the baby, and it's shown that some cases when they actually cannot afford the baby, they chose adoption to be the best for the child, take alook at Tyler and Catelyn, they put their kid up for adoption and they are still going through alot of hard moments that get shown on teen mom.


----------



## 24/7

Oooooh, do you think so new? :D You are my new best friend - I have been waiting and waiting for him to drop!! :D:D Get your pics up girlie!! xx


----------



## Angel3000

you have dropped like 24, from the last pic we saw :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah I dont normally notice things like that hun but soon as you put the first photo up I was like ooooooo thats dropped! lol 

I've got a waddling pic on my phone I cant get work ut how to get off lol and the others are on my dads camera so will have to send him to fetch his SD card lol next time his bum comes off the sofa I'll click my fingers :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Get him into line new. :D I can't work out how to get phone pics on here either, I have to upload to FB, then go on FB on the lappy and save them, and then delete. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: thats the only way I know too BUT the pic is in my message folder and I cant work out how to get it to my photo folder and it wont let me send to FB from the message folder arghhhhh but it is sooo funny because I proper look like Im waddling :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Hmm.... I don't know how to assit with that. :D This technology lark is clearly abit much!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah lol.. my phone is pink though :) ..:haha:


----------



## 24/7

Made to be pretty not for ease of photo uploading for BnB. :p xx


----------



## Angel3000

if you guys click on go advanced theres a paperclip symbol where the rest of the writing stuff is on the bar click on that then it will open a small window click on browse and new if you trying to find your pic, if you've connected your phone to the comp via a USB cable then go into your phone menus and keep searching through all the folders i'm sure you'll find it somewhere :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

so it seems lol I'll work it out for all you lots amusements lol I just realised I just got up and could have fetch dads camera myself oh well he can get it now :haha:


----------



## 24/7

You don't want to waste energy on such menial tasks, ol' poshy wiggler wouldn't. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

angel i can get them on here, its just getting them off my phone I struggle with lol... I dont have a cable to hand for the phone, usually i just put it on FB and then store it to laptop from there BUT this time I cant get the damm pic out of the messages lol


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - You have deffo dropped hun!

Huge success with dinner, Dylan tried salad!!!!!! He has been a bit off withan veg/salad recently so I'm super happy!

Dylan is going to bed in a sec, then I'm gonna carry on cooking after my long break.


----------



## 24/7

Wooop, thanks wiggler!! :D
And well done Dylan!!
Don't forget our food pics wiggler!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 said:


> You don't want to waste energy on such menial tasks, ol' poshy wiggler wouldn't. :D xx

:rofl:


Ok ladies serious time lol... I know we all have weird and wonderful things happening to our bodies but I need some advice! For weeks I have been losing a watery discharge, sometimes clear, sometimes discharge, and sometimes blood but it is has been constant. Now for 2 days I have this serious feeling of leaking and being very wet, so dashing off to bathroom all day, but I am seemingly dry, and for these 2 days I havent even lost the discharge like I have done all day every day for weeks. Why am I getting this feeling of being really wet and leaking, when for the first time in ages Im dry?


----------



## Angel3000

i'd call your MW


----------



## 24/7

I have days of both, although now I actually think, it has been less the last week or so, until then I was soaking through, yuck!! Now its just normal everyday discharge. But I've not lost any plus etc. 

Do you think its waters? I sometimes feel like damp inside, but nothing has come out, if that makes sense. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hmm new, I'm not sure. 

24/7 - The big cookup will be finished tomorrow so will do piccies then, one freezer is nearly full of pre-cooked food thoough :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

The lack of discharge is a nice charge, its just weird, when I am losing it doesnt feel great but its livable, but now I constantly feel wet and yet Im not in the slightest??!

may ring MW after the bank holidays so not to disturb their holidays for something trivial. Just thought it was weird to feel like Im leaking when Im not lol Also makes me very paranoid outside lol


----------



## 24/7

I know what you mean about being out, I'm abit paranoid now, but I know that there is no point even wearing something just in case of water leakage, as I'd just need a bucket. :p xx


----------



## Angel3000

yeah that would make me paranoid too so dont worry about it, i'm sure it's nothing


----------



## lisaf

Brandi - I'm always shocked at how induction-happy some doctors are! On that show there was another girl who was due around Christmas and was giving her child up for adoption... the doctor offered to induce her early so she wouldn't have to associate christmas with giving her baby up. CRAZY!

Hopeful - Not going to judge you for wanting an induction. Just be aware of the increased risk of c-section when induced. :hugs: Not sure if you worry about that or not or would mind if you had one. I know you would probably hate the scar so I thought I'd mention that.
I only get frustrated at inductions for non-medical reasons when the mother isn't informed of the risks. Many doctors make it sound very simple and easy and risk-free.

To whomever asked - yes I painted those pics myself for the nursery :) Obviously copied them from Dr. Seuss books, lol.

Had a dream last night that I had the baby. Apparently the birth wasn't traumatic or anything because I was more concerned with my brother announcing it on facebook before I could. I was PISSED :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Here's my Easter bump! You would never guess I'm measuring small lol.


New- sometimes I feel super wet and will run to the bathroom to find nothing there.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: 24 Ive done it... apparently I had to press save and then I get to chose a folder to put it in :rofl: right time to put it on FB lol


----------



## mummy3

Lol Lisa. Those pics were awesome:thumbup:

New, after my water broke, I had a big gush then pretty much all night and the next day with very little fluid, I felt constantly wet also but was dry. You sure yours didnt go but with a slow leak?

Wiggler, I want your freezer!

For having had 4 preemies, I've had 3 inductions and 1 c-section:wacko: I still don't know how that works lol.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- no, I was referring to the offense of the 16 and pregnant show.. I know all the risks of inductions. 

Angel- actually since the show has been on the rate of teen pregnancy has gone up, because that stupid show sort of glorifies it and puts the girls on cover of tabloids and the girls get paid decently to go on the show.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww Lucky your avatar is gorgeous, how cute is Connor :) Great Easter bump too :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

mummy they have been wondering since 36 weeks if I have a slow leak or not but concluded probably not so no idea.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- you're not big at all! don't even say that! like I said to you a few days ago, you have height on your side.


----------



## 24/7

Well done new!! :D xx


----------



## mummy3

Gorgeous bump Lucky:flower:

I heard there's going to be a 16 and pregnant UK version..


----------



## mummy3

Lucky you defo are not big! Such a neat bump, Connor is adorable too:cloud9:


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks, I just feel big because I can't bend down anymore and I'm always short of breath. My old stretch marks are trying to come back to life so that doesn't help either. All I can think about is food though, I can't wait for Easter dinner lol.

Hopeful- I would get an induction if it wasn't for the risks. I'm OK for now but I know by 38 weeks I will want this baby out. I just really can't do pitocin again and I don't want the risk of a c-section because I hate surgery. So unless medically necessary I will be riding this one out to avoid the two but bitching about pregnancy until the end I'm sure. Please oh please let this baby come at 38 weeks on its own. Mothers Day would be a nice present.


----------



## Angel3000

:shock: !!! OMG !!! a UK version, if what Hopeful said is true and infact the rate has gone up for teen pregnancy we dont need that show!, and to hell are they coming here with teen mom too my sister would get too tempted to go on there and i dont fancy seeing my baby sister on T.V with my nephew, all her dirty laundry would be aired for everyone to see and that in itself is not nice for anyone. . . . ok i'm calm hahahaha

And new if it is your waters or even just incase i'd call your midwife, as the baby kinda needs the fluid stuff while it's the womb before labour or theres gonna be problems


----------



## lisaf

lucky- you are tiny!

hopeful- yeah, I knew what you meant about offending anyone.. with that show. I just didn't want to offend you with what I had just said about the tv show and inductions etc, lol..
I'm not sure the rate of pregnancy has gone up BECAUSE of the show.. I think the rate has been going up anyway :shrug:. There are always going to be the handful of idiots who do something stupid on purpose to try and get famous, but there are some girls out there who are going to learn from these girls mistakes.. and I really hope that number outweighs those who are going to be stupid about it.


mummy- Lol, I think all of your labors had medical reasons for your inductions etc :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lucky - hopefully your breath will come back as baby drops! I know what you mean about the shortness though. Its almost comical how quickly I lose my breath and bending over requires me to go without breathing at all :dohh: Tying my shoes is a multi-step process.


----------



## Wiggler

There already is a UK version, called "Underage and pregnant" one girl was whining cos her mum now made her tidy her room, another said she wasn't going to bother getting anything ready for bubs cos her mum would do it for her! I think there is meant to be a new season starting soon.

I'm not doing anymore cooking tonight, I don't have the energy.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- no i misworded it, it hasn't gone up directly BECAUSE of the show, but it certainly hasn't gone down or stayed the same. There are some statistics from them going to schools etc and asking girls about the show that said it hasn't made them change their minds on anything and it didn't look so bad and they were surprised how most parents ended up helping so much and not being angry. I just can't believe it's still on tv and people still actually watch it. The whole thing is pathetic.


----------



## mummy3

My son just said "I got lots a boobs, I feed Eilidh?" :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

hmm, I was just reading an article that mentioned that the teen birth rate went down in 2009 after going up between 2005 and 2007...


----------



## 24/7

There is a programme on here at the minute called misbehaving mums, and its about mums smoking, drinking and eating junk through their pregnancy etc.... One girl last week said she smokes during her pregnancy as it is good for the babys heart as it makes it work extra hard so it will be stronger?! And this was after she was shown the risks as personal facts to her?! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

I dunno, I just watched dr drew talk about it one and read something else about it. Who knows.

24- No WAY! Thats so stupid!


----------



## luckyme225

lisa- I've given up on shoes. There's no way I could tie a pair and I got blisters from wearing my wedges the other day because my feet were swollen. Flip flops for the next 4 weeks for me. How did the banana bread turn out? MM I'd love a piece with some butter spread on it.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- since heels are such a mess this late in the game and only last like car to table if you're at a restaurant.. I bought these sandals for the summer in the nude color and in black.. Thought they were very cool after seeing a girl in them one day plus they are super comfy. I have the other sandals this designer makes and knew they'd be a good bet and can handle a lot of wear and tear.

https://www.zappos.com/sam-edelman-exie-nude-patent


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh banana bread sounds yummy, I have never tried it :(

I'm so glad I decided not to cook tonight, its super hot, I really admire you ladies in hotter climates, I really would not be able to cope at all with that sort of heat and humidity - especially while preggers. 

Added a few new things to the list of stuff to cook. Cauliflower and brocolli cheese, pesto popcorn chicken, salmon fishcakes. YUM!


----------



## 24/7

Oh they sound fab wiggler!! :D And I agree re the heat, I am so hot at the moment!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not even considering going to bed for at least an hour, its far too hot. 

OH keeps asking for sex to get baby out, erm NO! (I think he is lying about doing it to evict baby, he is just horny :rofl:) I want baby to stay in until at least Saturday! I am super excited about meeting Pesto, but I want a few more days with just me, OH and Dylan, especially as Dylan has been so lovely recently. Not banging as much, not tantruming as much, just lovely :)


----------



## 24/7

Haha, these men are so helpful when they want to be!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Shame he won't help me out when my pelvis is killing me and I can hardly walk :cry: He is being so unsympathetic, I think he thinks I am putting it on, but it really does kill, especially now bubs is lower. He better man up and stop whining, the whole reason he has paternity leave is to look after me, Dylan and bubs while I am recovering from the birth


----------



## 24/7

What else does he think he will be doing while he is off?! :o Luckily OH knows those three weeks are purely to look after us, and if I am feeling well enough for us to pop out near the end it is a bonus!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

He is slightly obsessed with a stupid game app on his phone at the moment, I have told him if he is on it all the time after bubs is born then I am going to snap is damn phone in half :haha:

I do love having OH home though, I'm going to miss him when he goes back to work on Tuesday, but luckily he has another 4 day weekend next weekend too. I can't wait to have 3 whole work free weeks with him after bubs comes :)


----------



## 24/7

I can't wait either, it's the most time we have ever had!! xx


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> Bump at 38+2.... Please let this be my last one!! :haha:
> 
> :hugs: hopeful, I think we all feel the same now. xx

yes yes yes :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Woop, the wild bump drop seal of approval!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

This will be the most time we have had in the past 18 months, before that OH was out of work. Dylan will love it, he really misses his daddy when he is at work, I just hope Dylan doesn;t get too upset when the 3 weeks are up and OH is back at work :(


----------



## wild2011

shame i cant sit here longer, :cry: have go progresivley worse all day, have literally cried all day/evening. cant even walk now never mind sit down :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww :hugs: Can your doc not tie them off? x x x


----------



## 24/7

Oh wild, can you wait until Tuesday for
Docs or phone nhs direct, even if the aren't much use? :hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry ladies can I have a personal family rant :cry:

Joshua has been playing up since my parents got here, and I am trying to make allowances for it, plus its build up to Easter, school holidays and awaiting fidget so lots going on for him. I know i have been a bit short fused last couple of days, but to be fair I am trying to cope with Joshua in this hard phase, my house is just chaos with 4 people and a dog, my mum keeps banging on about getting fidget out (in front of Joshua too) my dad is drilling holes everywhere (although it is useful holes and he cleaning as he goes), Im in pain and Im not sleeping... so I think I warrent a bit of slack for being a bit off sorts. Anyways, Joshua has pushed and pushed at the boundaries today and I have tried to ignore it as an attention seeking thing, but tonight he drew the final straw. Firstly kicked off about getting in the bath, but got in eventually, then when i went in to wash his hair I asked had he washed yet, and he blantantly lied to me (the bath soap wasnt even by the bath he couldnt have done it) so I asked him why he lied then he splashed the water really erratically and soaked the untiled wall (which I had told him to be careful off - but he did it on purpose) so I told him off for lying and crossing the line, even explained to him that he had been given lots of chances all day and now he had blown them all so no supper and he was to go to bed after his bath. He sulked but knew I was serious, then he tried going to bed wet in his towel, so i told him no he could change in his room if he preferred but he was to come down and say good night. While he was up my mum then had a go at me, basically said I shouldnt have shouted at him as i was short tempered and probably blew it out of proportion. So i told her I couldnt turn a blind eye to him lying, AGAIN. Then i went up to get Joshua as he didnt come down, only to find he had baracaded his door with boxes etc so it wouldnt open, which my dad had told him not to do either this morning or yesterday when he did it in a sulk as it was dangerous, so i had to tell him again why it was dangerous to do that and he started crying (he is super tired!), so he came down to say good night to my parents, came back up we talked and sorted things I explained why I was so upset, he said some stuff, and all was ok when I tucked him in bed. Then I came down and my mum was slamming doors and not talking to me because I had rowed joshua for the door thing, straight after she had just told me not to row him for lying. I am sooo frustrated, i know she is tired too but ffs he is my son, and there is only so much I can turn a blind eye too until he is running rings round me and if it is a safety issue it needs sorting, and he wasnt rowed, he was told not to do it and why, end of! Arghhhhhhhh When she slammed out of the living room i told my dad to take her to bed before we rowed because she was pissing me off, so he has done. Hopefully she'll get some sleep and so will Joshua and me and we'll all be in better moods. 

sorry rant over, Im just sooooooooooooooo wound up by her!


----------



## 24/7

Sorry things are abit tense new.... :hugs: Fidget will be here soon and everything will be able to settle down into the new normal. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new, sorry you have had such a hard day :hugs: I hope Joshua is in a better mood tomorrow. I hope you all get some well deserved sleep and have a better day tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks sorry for going on, mum goes home tomorrow so i know Joshua will calm down and we'll get our routine back. we normally last longer than 4 days before we getting annoyed with each other (mum n me lol). I know she wants to be here for the baby, and I know its not likely as I got about 12 hours until its too late for her but I cant do anything about it. Right PJ time for me too and going to lay on the sofa for a bit and hope OH comes on line so I can least have a virtual chat with him until I get to see him in the week. Think (KNOW!) Im missing him too which isnt helping 1 bit. 

Wild hun cant you get the on call drs to help you hun, that sounds incredibly painful!! :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

OUCHIES! Bubs has the bum rammed out one side, knees rammed out the other and head rammed into my pelvis and it is so achey!


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: New, hope things are calmer tomorrow after some sleep.


----------



## 24/7

My mum is driving me mad too at the moment, well she has for most of my pregnancy as I have said previously, so I do understand. :hugs:

I hope OH pops up to cheer you up soon new. 

Just bouncing on my ball at the moment, having a nice relaxing massage, all the windows open and enjoying a little breeze!!

Wiggler, Sam has been poking about all night too, naughty babies!! Perhaps little pesto is trying to tempt you into the entire contents of the freezer. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm watching I Am Legend. Mmmm Will Smith :cloud9:

Bubs should be happy, we had pesto pasta with salad for dinner. He/she just likes being mean to mummy :haha:


----------



## 24/7

OH is watching the matrix, not to my taste. :p 

Sam is hiccuping away, as per!! :D Mmmm pesto, I so want some!! I love the little pine nuts in it too!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks :hugs: 

Ive not been on my ball today, got in from all that walking and just couldnt face it lol 

wiggler you wouldnt think pesto had the space for all that movement lol Im lucky to get a shift or jerk from this little quiet one, he isnt being much of a fidget lately lol


----------



## Wiggler

I got a different brand this time as it was on offer, its not so strongly flavoured and tastes more salty :(, the brand I normally have is about double the price though so I though I would save some money. They did have pesto in for just over £1 a far, but I picked up the jar to look at it and it had the consistency of water :sick:

I would love to be able to make my own though. I really love homemade stuff.


----------



## 24/7

I can feel my ball is good for Sam, but it makes me tired from sitting up so straight!! :p

A quiet monkey here too now, apart from feet wiggling to get comfortable and bum shoving. :p They should all just give up and be born, then they have as much space as they could ever want!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

new, pesto seems to have loads of space, I was watching him/her roll about earlier! :rofl:

Fidget, be a good boy and kick your mummy lots!!!


----------



## 24/7

I've never had jarred pesto, I used to buy it fresh, which is probably more expensive, but I didn't get through multiple jars a week. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 said:


> I can feel my ball is good for Sam, but it makes me tired from sitting up so straight!! :p
> 
> A quiet monkey here too now, apart from feet wiggling to get comfortable and bum shoving. :p *They should all just give up and be born*, then they have as much space as they could ever want!! xx

Noooooooooo, pesto is forbidden from using the exit until at least late saturday!!


----------



## 24/7

Ok, all babies but pesto. :p I think we will be here for a while yet though, everyone seems to be having signs but us. xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 said:


> I've never had jarred pesto, I used to buy it fresh, which is probably more expensive, but I didn't get through multiple jars a week. :p xx

Ooooh fresh pesto, and where is this gorgeous luxury sold? :)


----------



## 24/7

I just used to buy it in Sainsburys, bit more expensive but the taste is super!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol but 24 those of us with signs are not making much progress lol you might beat us to it lol

Im all shnuggled up on the sofa now bet im asleep before OH gets on lol


----------



## Wiggler

Mmmm, I'll have to check it out after bubs comes, I am sure he/she will love pesto flavoured breastmilk :)

Are you not having any signs at all that Sam is on his way?


----------



## 24/7

Once Sam is here I am going to try milk again as that should be ok, so pesto is on my list of things to test!! :D:D

I'm not really having any baby signs, I feel abit sick today, and have a very rare BH and off pain inside, but nothing that feels like progress. :p MW tomorrow, so will hopefully find out where he is/how engaged she thinks he might be. xx


----------



## Wiggler

No signs here apart from the plug :sick: Bubs is low a lot, I can tell from the agony in my pelvis, but he/she still goes high a lot too, which is great as then I can walk almost pain free.

Judging from your bump pic if he isnt engaged yet then I would guess he is right on the brim of your pelvis, you have really dropped.


----------



## 24/7

I can feel bubbling right down in my lady garden tonight, so I am thinking maybe he just above being engaged, with a hand fiddling around. :p 

I can't tell you how excited I am by the dropping comments, I've been desperate for him to move!! 

Naughty little pesto, Sam does love to shove his bum up in my ribs too and then his feet!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Don't forget to enjoy these last few days, you will miss your bump once you have to share bubs with everyone :)

I'm not scared of ripping/tearing anymore, with the size of my scar and how unstretchy scar tissue is I have realised not much is going to change it, even perineal massage is not going to make a scar that size stretch enough. I am really worried about my pelvis though, the pain I get when bubs lays low makes me worry about how my pelvis will cope when bubs is coming out. I'm hoping I can avoid an epi though so I can stay in a great position to get bubs out.


----------



## 24/7

I have OH tomorrow, then a four day weekend next weekend!! :D 

Could you try and waterbirth? Maybe that would be good for your pelvis?

I'm craving cheese on toast. :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

My hospital has 3 birth pools so one should be free, even if I don't give birth in the pool I hope to labour in one. 

Aww why the sadface? :(


----------



## 24/7

I'm really hoping for water for some part, and there is three pools so hopefully one will be free. :D

Too late for cheese on toast now, so will have to wait until the morning. :p Sam doesn't like waiting for his food!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, typical male, wants everything immediately!


----------



## 24/7

Sounds abour right. :D Personality wise, do you think pesto is pink or blue? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hmm, at the moment I can't get the thought that pesto is a boy out of my head, until 2-3 days ago I had no idea, but now I just want to type "he" all the time, not long til I find out though!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Pesto is like his/her daddy, cheeky and loves food so I think that makes me think boy


----------



## 24/7

Haha, love it. :D I'm still thinking pink!!

I can't wait to pop on here to announce baby is here. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

It won't be long hun! I can;t wait to hear everyones announcement and to announce Pesto, and I am especially looking forward to seeing pics.

Dylan had a weird eye crease thing when he was born until he was 3-4 months old, I hope this bubs doesn't have it, I really hated it, here is some pics
 



Attached Files:







Dylan019.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1









Image001.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1









Dylan018.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 24/7

He looks so small. :D How big was he? More pics please!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

He was 7lbs 11oz when he was born, a really lovely size :) Pic number 2 is the first ever pic taken of him :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Dylan021.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









Dylan002.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2









Dylan013.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2









Dylan009.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 24/7

I love the carseat one, so cute!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

That was his first ever trip out, he was 3 days old :cloud9: Looking at them pics its hard to imagine he was ever that small! He is such a big boy now, cheeky, stubborn, cute and loving and he has a wicked sense of humour :haha: He likes to go to give us a kiss then blow raspberrys at us :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

We all have so much to look forward to. :D
Right, bed time, MW nice and early tomorrow then off to get sunshade for buggy. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Sleep well hun, I'm going to finish watching my film then off to bed for me. x x x


----------



## 24/7

Hope you get some sleep. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, you too, it seems to have cooled down a touch now so hopefully I can have that long awaited lay in :haha: x x x


----------



## BizyBee

Here's my Easter egg bump pic... Can't believe tomorrow is 38 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







Easter 4-24-11.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lisaf

thats adorable!!!!!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

wiggler - i have a feeling it's a boy! :thumbup: and the carseat one is my fave too! so cute :)


----------



## Soph22

anyone still online?

about 45 minutes ago I started getting strong contractions. They didn't see to stop though, it was more of a constant pain. It lessened a bit but constantly hurt for more than 20 minutes. I broke out into a sweat all over. It's been lessening since. 

Is this normal? I thought contractions were supposed to be short and have time off in between. What should it feel like in between contractions? Does it still hurt, just not as much maybe? 

Not sure I'm ready for this to be it!


----------



## lisaf

I'm here! I have no idea though if what you're feeling is contractions.

I had a muscle cramping thing the other day when I was walking that was very constant. It went away when I sat down though.. have you tried drinking water and sitting/lying down. does it go away at all?


----------



## Soph22

I've been drinking water, tried sitting, tried walking. Nothing seemed to work. Now I'm still having the pains but am having a bit of a break in between. Still hurts a bit in between but not as much. I've got the contraction timer on my phone going so we'll see what happens


----------



## BizyBee

I had a similar feeling in my lower back last night. Felt like a constant cramp but it did go away. I don't know if it's a type of contraction or not. Good luck Hun!


----------



## Soph22

Also having some sharp pains in what feels like my cervix. Maybe it's a good thing since as of Friday I wasn't dilated at all. Maybe this is just getting me started? 

Glad you're here Lisa!


----------



## Soph22

oh, and bizy too!


----------



## lisaf

might be dilation etc.. I wish I could be of more help!
I still have no idea if my cramps were BHs, contractions, or just a stupid muscle cramp :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Soph22

I think mine are easing up now. So weird though, they started out soooo strong! It's frustrating to know so little, everything I've read and heard says "it feels different for every woman" 
Mine were definitely contractions though, now I'll just have to wait and see if they die down completely or if this is the beginning of something. 

Time to make sure everything's ready I guess! yikes!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Lol. Glad I'm here too, although I'm not much help either. Of course all of the girls who've been through labor before are sleeping. :dohh:

How's the timer going? Any pattern?


----------



## Soph22

no, they're completely irregular. Some are only 5 min apart, but others are more and they're getting less and less intense. Probably not it right this minute, but maybe sooner than the 12 days according to my ticker! 
I kinda wish having your water break was a sure thing for all of us, at least then we'd know for sure!


----------



## lisaf

well I hear its more painful when your water breaks, so you might not want to wish for that :haha:

Also, once your water breaks, the clock starts ticking on how quickly they want the baby out... so you can end up on pitocin or with a c-section trying to beat the clock.

Sounds like 'early labor' then since its irregular. It can come and go like this for days I think.


----------



## Soph22

yeah, if only it were like in the movies! water breaks, off to hospital in a madcap sort of way, then a few heavy breathing scenes later baby is out and mom still looks great.

not looking forward to days of this! It does actually hurt!


----------



## BizyBee

I agree! The water should break, then contractions start, and baby comes shortly after! Kind of how they show it on tv. :) Unfortunately, it's not nearly that simple.


----------



## lisaf

lol, don't tell me that! :haha: Its going to feel like butterflies tickling :ignore:


----------



## Soph22

:haha: sorry to burst your bubble!


----------



## lisaf

burst what? :ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:


----------



## MilosMommy7

if it felt like butterflies epidurals wouldnt exist!


----------



## lisaf

:ignore::ignore::ignore:

I didn't say they were butterflies with soft wings.. they might have spiky wings etc, lol ;)


----------



## MilosMommy7

i look square :(

https://i52.tinypic.com/2nh3q8i.jpg


----------



## lisaf

I wish we could see how baby is lying inside us... my bump doesn't stick out as much as many people's and I wonder if my bay is more stretched out than the traditional side-view they show of baby in the belly.


----------



## MilosMommy7

it doesnt feel like she's laying any differently than normal. would be nice to see though :D


----------



## wild2011

Wiggler said:


> Aww :hugs: Can your doc not tie them off? x x x




24/7 said:


> Oh wild, can you wait until Tuesday for
> Docs or phone nhs direct, even if the aren't much use? :hugs: xx




new_to_ttc said:


> Thanks sorry for going on, mum goes home tomorrow so i know Joshua will calm down and we'll get our routine back. we normally last longer than 4 days before we getting annoyed with each other (mum n me lol). I know she wants to be here for the baby, and I know its not likely as I got about 12 hours until its too late for her but I cant do anything about it. Right PJ time for me too and going to lay on the sofa for a bit and hope OH comes on line so I can least have a virtual chat with him until I get to see him in the week. Think (KNOW!) Im missing him too which isnt helping 1 bit.
> 
> Wild hun cant you get the on call drs to help you hun, that sounds incredibly painful!! :hugs:


1 hours sleep lastnight, i screamed the rest.i have a little relief this morning, some have gone back in, however still sore and the next time i fluff or go loo it'll be back with avengance, i appear to not agree with my creams ne more had to wash it all off, 

there is a such thing as banding them, so they drop off, but they dont do it in pregnancy, i phoned nhs direct at 3am :haha: she did say i have the wrost stage as there are 3 types and that there is a slim possibility they may band them, but id have to be suffering for a good wekk this badly till theyd consider. :shrug:


----------



## 24/7

You can't spend possibly the next six weeks like this though, and the heat and school walking after the holidays won't help. :( I hope they agree to do something if they don't improve. xx


----------



## wild2011

i know thats my fear the bloody walking, i have to spread my legs so far apart that i almost fall over, its ridiculous. as dh said this morning, i had more pain and discomfort, than my entire previous 3 labours and it lasted longer too :cry: all to think a bunch of horrible veins could cause so much discomfort. xx


----------



## 24/7

Fingers crossed they will do something if needs be. :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, I hope they band them for you, its totally wrong to leave you in this much pain until bubs comes!

My lovely lay in never happened, I was up bright and early at 6.30am :( 

random, my Y button is working properly again....


----------



## wild2011

i would have had a pair of scissors to them last night if i thought it would help :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Mayeb you should go to your docs and refuse to leave until they help. Use your preggo hormones to your advantage! And no DIY jobs missy!!!


----------



## 24/7

I woke up at 7, so not much better and still feeling sick. :( Off to MW in abit, hopefully its a nice one today, zzz!!

I agree with wiggler, wild - Go and stay at the docs until they help. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild tell your doctor you have been suffering for 5-6 days and just cant take it any more, you NEED them sorting!!! :hugs:

24 - hope the MW appointment goes well and Sam is engaging for you :)

Wiggler you still cooking??

Bizy I LOVE your egg bump :)

Soph hows your pain hun? Hope its either calmed down or is the real thing because I know the false stuff isnt nice to go through :hugs:

Hiya Milos, your bump looks lovely, not at all square!!

Lisa, it is like butterflies hun, honest :hugs: A massive killer swarm of them! lol

Up to date bump pics: 
Pic1 : me Joshua and fidget 39weeks
Pic2 : me and my mum (taking a lil break after a long walk lol) 39+1
Pic3 : me and my daddy waddling along (he isnt 9 months too honest! ha ha - sorry about the top making my legs look sooooooo short I didnt realise until i saw this pic cant believe I was let out looking like this lol) 39+1
 



Attached Files:







bump 39wks.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 8









me and mum 39+1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 8









waddling at 39wks+1.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 24/7

Fab pictures new!! :D You definately have grown lots!! :D

Sam isn't engaged, but is lined up ready to now, which is a start!! :D MW couldn't really find him, as usual today, but said its due to my good stomach muscles, so wooo!! She thought he might not engage until labour now, but we shall see.... He didn't want anyone to hear his HB, and went wiggling off. :p Errrrrmmmmm, my FH is now just three weeks behind, so he definately has been growing, so am all set for the birthing centre, which I'm happy about. xx


----------



## wild2011

thanks ladies, will do! 

new luvly pics hun! xx


----------



## wild2011

24 - suprised she said he wont engage till labour hun :shrug: though saying that i was only at brim with chloe then fully enaged 2 days later, but they expected her to engage plenty of time before. :lol: at sam being naughty ;) monkey! x


----------



## 24/7

Hopefully he will wiggle down, which I want to try and kick start things - He is a stubborn monkey so I shall keep bouncing!! xx


----------



## span

Can't believe there's still only 7 born? :shrug:

36 weeks today - only a week until full term now :happydance: (though a possible 6 weeks left :wacko:). Had a nice gentle stroll with hubby this morning. :thumbup:

Some lovely bump pics girls. Here's this weeks effort and there's a LOT of growth.
Just about to go get some hot cross buns so even more growth to come. :haha:

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=196907&d=1303729351


----------



## span

Just from what I've read I thought, with your 1st, that baby usually engaged a bit in advance. With subsequent babies it seems you're more likely engage during labour. :shrug:

Happy bouncing. :thumbup:


----------



## 24/7

I thought the same Span?! We shall see what he does next, hopefully engage. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

yer thats the general term of things, though its not impossible, and why my mw was shocked when i saw her the friday and wasnt engaged and then monday had lo, p can only pressume she thought id be there for weeks yet :lol:


----------



## wild2011

span can see alot of growth also :) xx


----------



## 24/7

I don't want to be waiting weeks - Days at most. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 glad sam is growing well hun :) and Im sure MW wouldnt have said it if it doesnt sometimes happen, least he is in the right place and ready :) Get bouncing hun, only gravity will help lol yay for the birthing centre :)

Wild hope the dr sorts you quickly :hugs: May i ask, 3rd babies, do you still see the MW weekly in the final weeks? My MW cant see me in clinic this week, and said she does not want me to go more than a week not seeing her so has booked a home visit, but my friends MW has said she'd see her the following week and there is only days between our EDDs?? (same clinic we just under different MWs)

Span great bump hun, so neat! Im too chicken to get a naked bump out ha ha


----------



## 24/7

I'm only seeing MW every two weeks until 40 weeks, then again at 41.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh and we decided now, 39+6 like Joshua would be ideal for little fidgets eviction lol Mum has to go back later today and cant really get back until Wednesday (although she would get here if she had to lol) but bathroom isnt being finished until Thursday now so would be great if he came Friday, mum would be here, she can spend all weekend with us, then go on her holiday and relax for 12 days :)


----------



## Wiggler

New - lovely piccies!

24/7 - glad your appointment went well, Sam sounds like a cheeky little chappy playing hide and seek :)

Span - Lovely bump pic!

I officially hate today, I didn't get my lay in, I am boiling my head off, my pelvis is being stupid and making it difficult to walk without being in HUGE amounts of pain AND I have an upset tummy :cry:
No cooking for me until tonight when its cooled down a bit, I really don't feel well enough at the moment which is super annoying because I was hoping to get most of it out of the way today :(

Hope everyone is enjoying their day x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: wiggler hun, hope you is feeling better soon xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, same here. Its almost enough to make me want to evict bubs :haha: I can cope with everything but teh damn pelvis pain :(


----------



## 24/7

Feel better soon wiggler. xx


----------



## span

Really sorry you're struggling Wiggler. :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

i find it so much harder to cope with stuff when it all comes at once, and you end up being sore, sick and sleep deprived all at the same time :hugs:

mmmm enjoying a sausage sandwich for lunch, cooked by my daddy (after a lot of moaning and huffing and puffing) lol


----------



## Wiggler

I had a fried egg sarnie for breakfast and a few rich tea biccies for lunch. I don't even want to eat :(

I'm really worried about OH going back to work tomorrow with my pelvis being this sore at the moment. I hope Dylan behaves. Fingers crossed


----------



## 24/7

So unlike you. :hugs: 
We will keep you company tomorrow, although not much help with Dylan. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan should be fine if I put the spongebob film on and keep him supplied with food :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm sorry you're not well, Wiggler. :hugs: Feel better!!

I've only read this page so far. If I went back to read all the pages that have passed in the last 6 hours, there would be another 6 hours worth of pages to read by the time I'm done.

39w5d today...Zoe was born at this gestation, so while my due date isn't until Wednesday, I will officially feel overdue tomorrow. I will be more pregnant than I have ever been before. And today, I have absolutely NO SIGNS of labour or anything. Hopefully she comes soon.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah i'll be here tomorrow too no parents so no mountain walks lol


----------



## wild2011

new- mw here i will only see every two weeks36.38 and 40. though mine are running few days behind :haha: had the same for all of them. only difference from number one was that i saw mw more in 2nd tri than i have with 2+. i dont have a 41 week one scheduled, asked her if its cos hell deffo be here by then :haha: my reply was i hope hes here long before but ill see u as often as i need to at that stage and all at home xxx


----------



## 24/7

Oh gosh, so sleepy, zzzz!! :p It's this ball, it just sends me to sleep!! xx


----------



## Inge

Am trying to put moses basket stand up - finally :haha:
Am tempted by all the pin:haha: bathroom accessories but not sure OH will like them as much as me :haha:
meanwhile OH's ex is back to being a mare to me :dohh: as she doesnt like me being around she has decided that OH is never seeing his boy again if im here :shrug: Id have thought after almost 3 years she'd be used to me being around and wer all going to be living together soon so not sure how il be able to keep away :dohh: Dont worry though as she does this almost weekly so OH isnt to fussed this time. God if shes like this now I cant wait to see what she acts like when OH tells her about the move to a 15 minute drive away :nope:
That will probably be my fault too. Whats gotten to me is she really upset her son by making a huge deal of a family day out where I was invited (and he wanted to me go with him) and thats whats started this off:nope: 
Rant over :wacko: 
Wild - go to your dr and not go until they offer some kind of help? You cant be in this much pain for any longer :hugs:
Wiggler - hope your pelvis calms down :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Wild, I agree, go to docs andnot leave till help you.

Wiggler, feel better:hugs:

New, hope fidget obliges with a friday delivery:hugs: Lovely bump too hun, lol at short legs:haha:

Inge:hugs: She sounds like a nightmare, defo ignore her as much as possible!

Span, gorgeous neat bump

24/7 glad you had a good appointment here's to Sam engaging asap


----------



## Inge

mummy3 said:


> Wild, I agree, go to docs andnot leave till help you.
> 
> Wiggler, feel better:hugs:
> 
> New, hope fidget obliges with a friday delivery:hugs: Lovely bump too hun, lol at short legs:haha:
> 
> Inge:hugs: She sounds like a nightmare, defo ignore her as much as possible!
> 
> Span, gorgeous neat bump
> 
> 24/7 glad you had a good appointment here's to Sam engaging asap

thanks mummy :hugs: 
OH is playing ps3 with his friend at the moment so im bored :haha:
Does anyone know if currys can hold your ordered items in store for a few weeks? I know some places will hold items that youve bought til your ready to collect them but wasnt sure bout currys/comet's policies. I could go down there tomorow and ask but was just asking here first


----------



## 24/7

You can probably order and then delay delivery, we delayed delivery of things until the day after we moved in here and that was from Comet, but we had paid for them, and just selected the delivery date we wanted. xx


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> You can probably order and then delay delivery, we delayed delivery of things until the day after we moved in here and that was from Comet, but we had paid for them, and just selected the delivery date we wanted. xx

thanks was wondering as I know you can select a day on their system when you pay but wasnt sure how in advance the dates go.


----------



## 24/7

It was a few weeks when we did it, but if you order in store they can probably go even further into the future. :D xx


----------



## 24/7

Comet online delivery goes up to 23rd May atm. xx


----------



## Inge

aw 24/7 thanks for looking for me :hugs: Big help :thumbup: 
We need to find out a definate moving in date first. Should be 3-4 weeks :happydance: it all depends how quickly the build is finished. I might give them a call tomorow see how its looking.


----------



## luckyme225

Cute bumps ladies!!

I had my first "lets get this baby out right now moment" yesterday. I was sooo swollen, I could barely move or waddle around. Of course we had a big Easter hunt so I had to go everywhere. Feeling better today though but it is only 8am. Connor's birthday is tomorrow.... can't believe my baby is going to be 3 :cry:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi! I just got back from my Dr. appointment. Blood pressure and urine looked good. Still no signs of labor. The baby is still head down, but hasn't started to engage yet. I think he's cozy and not planning on leaving anytime soon. I am perfectly ok with that though. I am enjoying these last few weeks of pregnancy and I still have some things I want to accomplish before he's here. I am able to work until next Monday, the 2nd and I'm happy about that too. I'd like to have another solid week with my students and I'll have enough paid time to get me through the end of the school year. My next appt is next Wednesday. I'll have an ultrasound, non-stress test, and possible internal exam depending on how things are going. 

Wild, so sorry about your pain. I've had a small pile for a few weeks now that was very painful at first, but it hasn't bothered me since. I am hoping the drs will help you out sooner than later. How awful to make you wait!

Wiggler, hope that pelvis stops acting up!

Let's go girls. I want some more babies!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Happy Birthday to Connor!


----------



## 24/7

Sounds like your appointment mirrored mine bizy!! :D xx


----------



## BizyBee

Sure does! It was pretty uneventful.


----------



## 24/7

Same, I want some action!! :p I'm back to MW on my due date now if he isn't here before, which I know he wont be!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Clothed bump at 38+3.... xx


----------



## luckyme225

Eventful visits can still mean nothing so you never know. I went a week early with Connor but I sat at 2cm for 2 months. They thought for sure he'd come before then but he stayed put. I know a girl who went to her doctors, no dilation and effacement on Wednesday and went into labor that weekend 10 days early. Babies can sure be tricky. I'm getting checked this Friday and I'm kind of hoping something is going on but I know even if anything is going on baby can still go overdue. Wish there was an easy button for these kind of things. I would love to know what day I'm going to deliver so I could be prepared and at least have a date in my head.


----------



## luckyme225

Cute bump 24/7. nice ball in the background lol.


----------



## Soph22

Soph hows your pain hun? Hope its either calmed down or is the real thing because I know the false stuff isnt nice to go through 

Thanks New! Must be the false stuff cuz I woke up this morning and still no baby.:haha:

I hope it's a sign that we're getting started though, at my last visit baby had dropped, but no dilating had happened yet. I'd like to avoid being induced. I have my growth scan this afternoon so we'll see.

nice bumps, all! I realize I could use some more bump pictures and some more photos of DH and I together with the bump. I'm not feeling overly beautiful these days, but it's such a special time to remember.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im loving having loads of bump pictures, i didnt have any with Joshua because I couldnt emotionally cope with the physical changes, but this time its gone the opposite, Ive lost weight and gained a round bump. I was so skinny with Joshua I understandably gained weight but I hated it (was still smaller than I am now too but felt huge to me lol).

Inge your OHs ex sounds like a nightmare! Hold your head high hun and rise above it, must be hard sometimes though :hugs:

Bizy I hope you comfortably make it another week at work :) Will that mean you can be off until the end of the summer holidays then? When would you have to go back?

Lucky you all set for Connors birthday? Are you having a party? They grow up so fast huh! I remember Joshua's 3rd birthday like it was yesterday... cant believe in 1 weeks time we'll be celebrating his 8th :( Sometimes I wish there was a magic potion to keep them kids forever (although this age is taxing ha ha ha) but I love seeing him grow up and develop and achieve so much, he has such an addictive character lol 

24 I bet you have one of those labours where its smooth and symptomless then suddenly labour and baby lol Great bump! Howcome your ball is white :( lol

Wiggler/Wild you feeling any better ladies :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

I hope my labour is like that. :p Ooooh, what colour is your ball then? I like mine!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

My ball is silver lol I think white would suit the living room especially seeing how its now the focal point as its so flipping big :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Mine blends in nicely with my cream walls - The perfect ball purchase. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes my walls are cream lol oh well I wont be needing it much longer will I! lol


----------



## Wiggler

Inge - :hugs: She sounds like a bitter cow, ignore her hun :flower:

Lucky - Eek! They grow up so fast! Do you have anything nice planned for your little guys birthday?

24/7 - Your bump is so cute!!

New - I think fidget is holding out to be born on Joshua's birthday :haha:

I have managed to eat some more food and no more upset tummy since earlier, but I'm still mega mega hot and headachy and I have had heartburn for the past few hours so not in the best mood. My pelvis isn't as sore now, hopefully I can sleep later without it flaring up too much in my sleep.


----------



## 24/7

You hope. :p 

All full of veggie pizza, wedges and beans now!! :D xx


----------



## BizyBee

New, I don't plan on going back to work until the beginning of September. If I don't make it through this week, I still don't have to go back this year. I'd just have to take a few unpaid days at the end of June.


----------



## lisaf

new - I've heard the birthing balls are great for bouncing the baby (easier on your body than pacing and bending your knees etc)... you may be using that thing for a while yet!!


You guys made me super nervous about my baby not being engaged yet, lol!! Its my first and if he's supposed to engage early then I'm afraid I'll go way past due (not that I have any issues with that except for concerns about his size getting too big)... or I'll end up with an induction etc.
Is sitting in my recliner all day possibly preventing him from engaging? :(


----------



## BizyBee

My guy isn't engaged either Lisa. :shrug: I guess I should be bouncing around on a ball!


----------



## 24/7

No engaging here Lisa either. xx


----------



## lisaf

lol... I have my ball .. I just get so bored on it! Any tips to make it more interesting? I only last about 10 minutes before I want to just relax in my recliner :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I make OH massage me while I'm on mine. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I miss my little guys crazy hair :cry: maybe I should let it grow out again? :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

It might not grow back the same wiggler, it may get thicker now and unmanagable and need regular cuts! And i really hope fidget doesnt come on Joshua's birthday, they both deserve their own special day!

Lisa, sitting in a slouch position isnt the bestest for baby, but if you is comfy then stick to it because they have to come out and no amount of reclining will prevent it soon enough lol 

Bizy being off until September isnt bad, who was it who had to return before the smmer holidays to be able to get paid for them? Was that the UK teachers? I cant remember where I read it now lol

I am sooooo stuffed, we had the roast we didnt cook yesterday lol I couldnt manage even half of it but it tasted lush lol


----------



## hopefulmama

I am so pissed, I just wrote a very long post and then the page didn't load so i lost it all. this frickin site sucks


----------



## BizyBee

I feel like I saw that somewhere too. Maybe it was UK teachers? Some teachers here have to go back in order to keep health insurance, but that doesn't affect me because there will only be about 7 weeks left of school when I leave.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive started copying posts if the page is struggling to load so I dont have to retype it lol


----------



## BizyBee

Same here Hopeful!


----------



## Wiggler

Thick and unmanagable? thats how it was before :rofl: It does really suit him short so I will keep it nice for him. 

Just cooking dinner now, pesto pasta with a side salad, then going to have a nice shower, have snuggles with Dylan before bed and then tidy and cook.


----------



## hopefulmama

Bizy- i loved your easter belly pic! My husband wants to paint my actual tummy and take a pic, but thank god he got over it, that would have been a mess!!


----------



## Wiggler

new_to_ttc said:


> Ive started copying posts if the page is struggling to load so I dont have to retype it lol

I do that too!


----------



## hopefulmama

What i was trying to say was... 

Don't get rid of your balls.. They are soo good to exercise with... you can lay flat on your back and put the big ball between your feet/ankles and hands over head using both to hold a 5lb weight and lift your legs up and your hands forward till they meet, and do lots of reps.. that gets rid of the extra lower belly fat and tightens everything up fast and makes tummy flat... if you don't have weights do the same thing with ball between your ankles and just do leg lifts, plus you can lay on the ball and do crunches.. just those 3 exercises work really well on toning the tummy and inner and outer thigh. doing them also works a lot faster than regular crunches.


----------



## Soph22

I'd considered getting one of the exercise balls just for the exercises, but didn't get around to it until now. Definitely going to keep it and use it post-baby for soothing him and trying to get my belly back to where it belongs!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Holy friggin contraction Batman!! OWWWWWWWIE!!!! I wish this girl would stop with the false labour and give me something real for once.

So, I had to take Isaiah to the hospital for the second time this long weekend. He has some sort of external infection on his boy bits and the doctor on Friday said to just put zinc oxide cream on it and follow up with the doctor tomorrow. So we've been doing that but it's just been getting worse. It's now causing his penis to swell and is spreading to his testicles, so we took him back this morning. We ended up with the same doctor who consulted with a urologist and we were told that he has an infection of the foreskin...

Now, the thing is, he is circumcised. His foreskin was removed when he was 6 days old. Apparently now though, they remove less foreskin during circumcisions, so this type of infection, while rare in circumcised boys, can still occur. He's on a course of antibiotics now, but we're going to have to watch him closely now. If the infection doesn't go away with the antibiotics, or if it returns, he may face a second circumcision.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww poor little guy :(


----------



## BizyBee

I don't actually have a ball, but I'm leaning towards getting one. Especially since I can use it afterwards (thanks Hopeful!)

Ugh Brandi, sorry about your little guy.


----------



## 24/7

Hope he feels better soon Brandi. :hugs: 
Oh gosh, I'm so full up tonight!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hope he feels better quickly brandi!!

My parents have set off home now, Im lying on the sofa watching my tv programmes looking forward going to bed tonight lol but give me a short while I'll miss them :(


----------



## Wiggler

Feeling better now I have had a nice shower, my pelvis is feeling less stiff now too. Gotta start tidying soon :(


----------



## 24/7

Rest wiggler, and see how it is tomorrow, don't make it hurt before bed. :(
Aww new, hopefully they will be back friday for the big arrival. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lots of tidying already done here today, resting tonight then the bedrooms to do tomorrow lol

Tightenings have started again earlier! He has to hold off till Wednesday now lol


----------



## 24/7

Oooh, hold on tight fidget!! 
I can't wait to tidy up tomorrow, not done any tidying up while OH has been off so it's been two days now!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:hi:

my bum is a bit beeter, BUT wont be for long, ive just had 5 lots of the runs, and i mean runs :rofl: cramps at same time & even didnt make it couple of times as couldnt move through tightenings, ive actually just managed 10 minutes without going again so hoping its all over. :rofl: if dh rings me once more asking if baby fell down toilet im gunna swing for him :grr: couple it with the fact im 36 weeks tomoz and chloe arrived then :lol: he's so got weeks of waiting left .

on the up side atleast i didnt have 5 trips of solid pain, its nice to sit on my bottom this evening,


----------



## wild2011

oh and sienna rubbed my tummy earlier and said aww my baby alex, to which dh jumped up and said by the way i dont want to call him alex, we'll decide on another when he's here, im gutted, i dont like any others, so it'll be as much of a suprise to me as u lot when he is named :lol: x


----------



## 24/7

Glad you are feeling a little bit better. :hugs:
Wonder what name he has in mind.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Going to do a small amount of tidying tonight but no cooking until tomorrow now, I have my volunteer coming over tomorrow and don't want to be stuck on the sofa while she is here.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

WHO WANTS A NEW BLOSSOM IN THE GROUP?!

My waters just broke!


----------



## 24/7

Hmm.... Probably regret posting this but, about half an hour of BH every 3/4 minutes lasting about a minute!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Good luck brandi!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Yay Brandi!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

good luck brandi :happydance:

and sam too cmon! x


----------



## mummy3

Happy birthday to Connor:flower:

Brandi your poor guy:hugs: My little dude is due to have an op on his penis, horrible thought.

New, you think fidget will wait to friday?:hugs:

Wild, Ouch!! Wonder what the name will be...

Wiggler, try not to make your pelvis hurt more:hugs: Good luck with the volunteer.

24/7 your dinner sounded yummy.

We just walked all over again lol, made it to starbucks :cloud9: Going for my scan in a couple of hours then to stock up on reducrd candy :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild glad you feeling a little more comfortable hun :hugs: Oh wonder what his name will be, wonder if DH has something in mind!

Good luck Brandi hope it doesnt take too long from now :)

Are they uncomfortable 24? Fingers crossed for you xxx

Im lay on the sofa, joshua climbed behind me, half on top lol to cuddle me and has fallen asleep awwwwwwwww :cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

A little uncomfortable, but not painful so just BH, but a step in the right direction!! xx


----------



## mummy3

WoooHooo Go Brandi:happydance: Any pains?

24/7 you sure they just BH?


----------



## Wiggler

That soup was GROSS!!!! :sick:


----------



## 24/7

Mmm, I think so, sadly. :p 
I bought some little summer rompers today, so am eagerly awaiting washing them tomorrow - Exciting times!! :D xx


----------



## 24/7

What soup wiggler? :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

what soup was it wiggler?

You never know what they will amount to 24, and everyone is helping baby Sam nearer to his exit!


----------



## Wiggler

Tesco's scotch broth :sick: even a super strong cup of RLT won't wash that vile taste from my mouth :(


----------



## 24/7

Eww yuck!! I like carrot and corriander soup and leek and potato.... :D

Oh I do hope so new, he hates the ball bouncing, so hopefully even if these BH's don't do anything he will get fed up of the ball and want to escape. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I had leek and potato soup earlier, I had never had it before, it was delish :) I'm going to have loads of veggies left over once we finish all the cooking so going to make up some soup with it all :)

Are you sure he hates the ball, he might LOVE the ball :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I think its hate, he forces himself into a ball and goes still, and as soon as I get off stretches out, has a few kicks and gets comfy. :p 

I love making soup, I usually do vegetable. :D xx


----------



## Psycow

Hey Luckyme - are you do May 23rd? If so, we share a due date :) I'm expecting a boy too. How is everything going for you?


----------



## new_to_ttc

I usually make tomato and courgette soup, or minestrone mmm lol

Im ok on the ball until i get off then omg it hurts my bits lol

I think I may be coming down with a cold :(


----------



## Wiggler

Bubs is funny when I take a shower, he/she leans as close to my belly button as possible and just lays there until I am done :haha: Dylan was the same too :)

Eek just realised, only 4 more days til my little man goes to my mums :cry:


----------



## 24/7

My ball makes me ache so much, been on it for about two hours now, and have just got off and am now having a lay on the sofa for a minute, zzz!! xx


----------



## 24/7

You need to get baby preparing wiggler. :p Unban sex. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

will get back on my ball tomorrow make sure fidget is lying well, had a day off today lol


----------



## Wiggler

unban sex? :sick: But sex is icky and makes yukky mess :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I've bounced on mine enough for all of us today. :p 
Ugh, my friend just cancelled on me for costa tomorrow. :( xx


----------



## 24/7

Wiggler said:


> unban sex? :sick: But sex is icky and makes yukky mess :rofl:

Needs must. :haha: xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'll try the other stuff first, the stuff that doesn't require that I sleep in the wet patch :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

have sex on his side of the bed :haha: 

Ooooh yay its nearly thursday lololol


----------



## 24/7

Thats what OH side of the bed is for. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

His side of the bed? the WHOLE bed is mine!!! :haha: He is lucky that I let him sleep on what little space there is left once I have stretched out :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Lol 24/7 I thought you said urban sex there:haha:


----------



## 24/7

Oh gosh no mummy, any sex at the moment is daring enough. :p Once a day to encourage Sam out!! :D 

Ih wiggler, you do make me laugh!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Once a day? Your OH is a very lucky man, my OH is lucky to get it once a year on his birthday :rofl:

I do feel sorry for my OH though, 6 weeks after we got together I ended up pregnant with Dylan - pregnancy kills my sex drive, after Dylan I get a major infection down there so no sex still, then I have the Implanon so still no sex drive and then I get pregnant straight after the implanon is removed so he didn't even get much sex when we was TTC.


----------



## 24/7

His time will come once you have recovered from having pesto. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

yea, instead of annual bday sex I will be nice and add Xmas sex too :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

OH has graciously said he will do it more than once a day, but er I had to decline. :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

How kind of him :)

Pesto is laying on my bladder again, naughty little rascal!!!

OMG I hate my ticker, it scares the hell out of me. I will be in single digits tomorrow. EEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

OOoooOO congrats on the water breaking Brandi hope things progress quickly for u x

Jeez it's hard work being this pregnant i really want my garden weeded & new plants put in it was almost impossible being this huge managed a bit & will try again tomoro still so much i want sorted before this little lady arrives, think i will have an ironing day tomor,
pink moses basket is up & looking very cute x

(((((Labour vibes to all that want them)))))


----------



## new_to_ttc

We've gone from more than once a day to once a week its killing me!!!!!!!!!!! I miss him so so much!


----------



## 24/7

Oh yes, very kind wiggler!! :D
Eeek, just ten days for me tomorrow then!! I still cant get my head around the fact that Sam could be here any day now and I have to go through labour/delivery/recovery, I seem to have blocked that from my thoughts!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Roll on thursday new!! Hopefully the little dude stays put so you can have some fun!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol nothing else is going to plan so far lol


----------



## Wiggler

Labour terrifies me, it really shouldn't cos I have done it before, had a awful experience and still chose to do it again, but it really does. The pain scares me and the effect on my pelvis scares me. I have never been able to run around with Dylan (since having Dylan running is agonisingly painful) and I'm hoping I might be able to after this bubs if everything goes well :)

Recovery doesn't scare me too much, even if things ended up like last time OH is here to help me out.

I think we have to remember that (in most cases) the labour and delivery part is just one day, and once we have done it the memory of how much it hurt etc etc does fade quite a lot :)


----------



## Wiggler

New - keep your legs crossed tightly!


----------



## MilosMommy7

yay, i can update. BnB was acting up when i was trying to update a couple hours ago.
well i had a dr's appt today and he asked if i wanted to be checked so i just said yes so i can get OH's mom off my back already since she keeps asking. well turns out my cervix is still closed, only 30% effaced and at a -3 station! :dohh: plus my stomach was only measuring 37 weeks. idk how since i feel like my stomach has been huge lately. now that's got me worrying again about her weight and if she's growing still. i have a growth scan (i think) with MFM on thursday. so i'll find out then if she's put on anymore weight or not. i just feel really bummed about it all. i dont wanna be induced this time. but i know there's still time and i can end up going into labor before my due date. i just hate waiting! lol.


----------



## 24/7

What will help your pelvis post birth wiggler?
I just want the labour part over so I can get home and however bad it has been, everyday can only be a day closer to feeling better again, and I want to keep focused on that. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Milos, I'm sorry the appointment didn't go well :hugs:

24/7 - the main thing that will help is being in a good position for birth so I don't cause damage and then once all the yukky preggo hormones go hopefully my pelvis should stabilise. I was literally shoved into stirrups last time which I am 99% certain caused the ongoing problems with my pelvis as SPD normally buggers off within a few months of the birth and mine stayed pretty severe for 18 months. Even if my pelvis was to stay dodgy for the rest of my life, if I can get to a point where I can go out walking for a few hours without being in agony for the next few days then I will be happy :)


----------



## 24/7

Stirrups horrify me for birth, as does laying down, so hopefully you can avoid that is time. :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

I think I am deffo going to try the pool, if I really can't cope with the pain I'll have an epi, but ask if I can give birth on my side with someone supporting my leg as that is a better position than on the back. but fingers crossed I can be brave and cope with the pain, I just have to remind myself that years ago there was NO pain relief so I should suck it up and stop being a wuss :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I think alot depends on how long your labour is, or atleast I know it will be for me, if I'm at home a long time in alot of pain, go to hospital and they say something like oooh 2cm dilated, and I'm tired and in alot of pain I'll be tempted to go for epi, but if I get there and they say 6/7/8cm then I know they end is close enough to try and do it without needing the epi for a rest etc. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, you'll be lucky to even get gas and air at 2cm, they normally just tell you to go home, I went in at 3cm and didn't even get offered a paracetamol :rofl:

I'm staying at home for as long as possible too, I went in too early last time and got sent home. Its nicer being at home too, in a place you feel comfortable and relaxed, firts time I went into hospital I had been having contractions 4 mins apart lasting 45 seconds reguarly for over an hour, went in and as soon as I set foot in the hospital my contractions stopped :dohh: They started again as soon as I got home


----------



## 24/7

Exactly - When I get there I want it to be to have him, not wait around for hours!! :D I know I will be more relaxed at home which will help. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Its also easier to distract yourself at home, once you are in hospital there isn't much to do to keep yourself occupied if things are going slowly. I remember just staring at the clocks for ages!

I already know what I'll be doing when I'm in labour to distract myself while I am at home, I'll be updating you ladies, watching TV and I may kill some baddies on the PS3 :haha: OH has been told that his smartphone is to be handed to me as soon as I go into labour so I can play with that too and so I can use it to occupy myself if things end up going slow in the hospital and of course so I can update you ladies cm by cm :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I will be on here to the very end - I find it really relaxing, and will have the TV on too as I find that the same. Wouldn't work for everyone but it does for me. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Bedtime for me I think, fingers crossed my pelvis doesn't object too much x x x


----------



## 24/7

Hope you get a good night sleep. xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry ladies, Anberlin is grounded. She dropped and hit my bladder really hard so I peed myself. No waters have broken.


----------



## lisaf

OMG :rofl: I was so excited for you! But I have to laugh (if only because I'm sure the same will happen to me)

sorry though Brandi! I know you're really ready for her to come!


----------



## molly85

hey no ones about any where and i'm in pain. cramps and back pain, twinges that make me think i need to pee. for over 24 hours now, hadsome nastier pains this evening so did bath and paracetamol. now i'm out more pain but not on and off more nagging


----------



## BizyBee

Oh Brandi. I was really excited for you. Hope she comes soon!

Molly, I'm not much help as I've never been through labor. Hope you can get some relief soon


----------



## Soph22

Oh no Brandi! I was so excited for you, sorry!

Sorry you're in so much pain Molly! That's been a long time too! 

Milos- My bump started measuring smaller after baby dropped, maybe that's why? 

Had my growth scan today. Apparently baby is long and is measuring at 7lbs 13oz now. I know they can be off on the measurements by quite a bit. 7 13 seems quite big enough to me! Hopefully he's actually a little smaller than that still as we may have a couple of weeks to go yet. 
He's definitely a boy though! I knew he was, but I hadn't had an ultrasound since 18 weeks, so there was that little niggle of doubt.


----------



## luckyme225

Psycow said:


> Hey Luckyme - are you do May 23rd? If so, we share a due date :) I'm expecting a boy too. How is everything going for you?

I am due May 23rd with a boy! Things are going pretty good, just beginning to get fed up with being pregnant and ready to deliver. The swelling is starting and the sleepless nights from side pain. How is your pregnancy coming along? Are you ready for the big day to be here already?


----------



## luckyme225

Molly- if your having really bad pains could you pop into labor and delivery and get monitored to see if your in early labor? Hope you feel better.


----------



## MilosMommy7

brandi - :dohh: i would ground her too! lol. it's not nice to play tricks on mommy like that.

soph - that could be it. though if she's stationed at -3 that would mean she hasnt dropped yet right? she's still at the highest station. either way, she's made it to atleast 5 lbs so i'm glad for that!


----------



## lisaf

So I have a question... has anyone else noticed that they stink more? Lol... I don't know if its pregnancy or if its because I'm having a boy, but I get BO a LOT faster than I used to... its totally grossing me out! :(


----------



## luckyme225

Haven't noticed BO but I do use degree clinical strength. I still sweat all over though, it's gross. The worst part is after baby comes you sweat like crazy for weeks while you get rid of the water weight.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- I sweat a lot all over but it doesn't smell gross and have yet to experience BO, i also use degree clinical strength so that may be why. The post birth sweating thing grosses me out, I won't be able to leave my house for the first week otherwise i might die of heat stroke haha, not funny but but somewhat considering how hot it is here.


----------



## Psycow

luckyme225 said:


> Psycow said:
> 
> 
> Hey Luckyme - are you do May 23rd? If so, we share a due date :) I'm expecting a boy too. How is everything going for you?
> 
> I am due May 23rd with a boy! Things are going pretty good, just beginning to get fed up with being pregnant and ready to deliver. The swelling is starting and the sleepless nights from side pain. How is your pregnancy coming along? Are you ready for the big day to be here already?Click to expand...

Things have been going well for me so far, this is my first baby. I have recently started having hip/ pelvic pain, but doc thinks it is babies head causing the pain. Are u in Washington state? Yes, and I'm starting with some swelling too, the warmer weather isn't helping much lol. I can't believe it's only 4 weeks away now, crazy! I feel like I have so much to still do.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- also have u tried baby powder on top of your deodorant? I use baby powder 'down there' and it prevents me from sweating a lot when im out walking around in this steam box, its a wonderful trick until your husband walks in on you patting it all over your bikini area. So maybe try it on your pits.. i know some people who just use that instead of deodorant... just a thought.


----------



## lisaf

well, this is a new thing in the past few weeks... I am just going to blame my little guy for the extra testosterone and other boy hormones running through my body, lol. 
We don't have AC so if I get off my butt and do anything, I end up sweating a bit (its only in the high 70s-low 80s here.. NOTHING like what you're dealing with). I'm just not used to my sweat smelling so much. I'm hoping the smell factor will go away soon after birth even if I have to sweat a lot to get rid of the water weight.

Careful with the baby powder though! I know guys who use it for their crotch area.. if you use too much and it gets sweaty, it can roll up into little pellets that can drop out of your clothes, lol... or at least thats what the guys have warned me of!


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - What a cheeky little lady! I hope she decides to come soon

My poor pelvis is killing me thing morning, OH hogged the bed last night :(


----------



## molly85

baby powder what an old fashioned idea worked then though.

i am on refussal to go hospital unless i really need it. and right now am ok here. will have some calpol in a bit the to bed with OH whos just got home


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you manage to get some sleep Molly!

My little monkey is in a good mood today :cloud9: I have been getting lots of cuddles and kisses :)

I need to finish my hospital bag, the baby's bag and Dylans bag today. I'm down to 9 days left and really need to get my arse in gear :haha: Very hungry this morning though so going to hunt down some food first, pesto pasta sounds appealing, but its too hot for that...


----------



## wild2011

oh no brandi, shes such a tease already! :hugs:

molly hope u not in too much discomfort :hugs:

i had runs 10 times in total in the end last night, was soooooo uncomfortable then finally got to sleep. 

36 weeks today :happydance: i had chloe this gestation, so im quite happy for sprout to come whenever he wants, but no eviction proceedings starting till this time next week :rofl:


xx


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 36 weeks hun!! :happydance: How are you feeling today? A bit less sore? x x x


----------



## wild2011

sore but not as bad as it was. how the hell is that possible after 10 clearouts? :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Maybe now your are a bit emptier there is less pressure on them? :)

I have tummy ache :( I don't think my upset tummy has gone away :(


----------



## wild2011

i pressume so, tho that cant have been build up as ive gone regular as clockwork everyday, even when i had a humungous bunch, :rofl:

aww :hugs: hun, x


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: Hopefully the bum grapes will calm down for you now.

Dylan is getting grumpy, it's boiling hot in here already and he is tired, not a great combination :( He is currently laying on the floor demanding that I pass him his train even though it's right next to him :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

lazy monkey, kids are dressed and washing up done, also just handwashed one of my dresses as i dont trust my machine on it :rofl: need to have a bath my hair is matted from all the sweating last night during loo runs. the grapes are very much so still there, dont think theyll go till hes here, but i dont care so long as they dont become as painful as the other day x


----------



## 24/7

What an awful night sleep!! BH all night, yet stopped now it's morning, grrr!! 

Glad you are feeling better wild, well abit anyway. :hugs:

What's on the menu wiggler? :D xx


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: 24, xx


----------



## 24/7

Thanks wild - Will be indulging in a nap today!! :p dx


----------



## wild2011

dont blame u, i dont know how i went a full day yesterday without one, i only had hours sleep night before :rofl: 

need to empty the hoover and stick another neutradol in it, which means going out to the wheely bin in nighty and no bra, its windy too so it prob blow up :haha: i refuse to get dressed and have bath first tho or ill be hot n bothered after the hoovering lol.


----------



## 24/7

Nip out quick!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww 24/7, I hope you catch up on some sleep today.

Nothing exciting on the menu today, chicken pasta salad for lunch (if I can find a decent recipe) and spicy chicken skewers with salad and wedges for dinner.


----------



## wild2011

i want ur dinner wiggler nom

weve only got processed crap in atm, lots of fruit and salad tho so watever shite we eat shall be accompanied by salad and followed by fruit.

i may have spanish chicken tonight with rice. nom x


----------



## Wiggler

I think this is the first time in forever we actually don't have any processed crap in :rofl: I wish we did, it would be tonnes easier :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Sounds yummy!! Just jacket potato in here or pasta, dull until food shopping on Friday xx


----------



## wild2011

ive got chicken breasts, burgers, pizza sausage and mince, load of old poop, :rofl: will grab some top up food tomorrow when im out to last till big shop. got bananas coming out my ears tho :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone wants a hot, sleepy grumpy toddler? I do not have the energy to deal with him going off on one cos I won't let him drag me round today :(


----------



## wild2011

send him here, my girls wont take ne shit off a boy :rofl: omg bless cud i imagion hed prob sit and freeze round my girls lol. all 3 of them are squidged up on sofa watching tv till it warms up then im chucking them in the garden.. their veggie patch and flowers need watering, though sienna wud rather sit in her wheelbarrow and use the rake in chloes hair :lol:


----------



## 24/7

No thank you wiggler!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww bless! 

I'm going to get out into the garden later I think, it's too hot to be stuck indoors all day.


----------



## Wiggler

You sure 24/7, I'll pay P&P :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I need the two year that come before the twos for them to grow on me. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

dh took half day off yesterday and cleared our pile for the tip so garden is all reorganised and they have the run of it, we have trelis round a large area and i had to put the gate on as didnt want sienna near piles of wood and crap. but now have the run of it, they have strawbs, toms beans and sunflowers growing at the mo, stops them pissing about with my flowers and my trees, which are in full blossom at the mo, beautiful hot pink blooms, and my butterfly tree is growing its huge purple flowers. :cloud9: i love my garden lol x


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

I better get on, I need to clear the sea of toys fromm the floor and hoover. I'll be back later x x x


----------



## 24/7

Sounds lovely!! I so want a garden for bub!! xx


----------



## wild2011

speak later hun, xxx


----------



## wild2011

24 its lot of work to look after i have huge lawns front and back and patio that drives me insane x


----------



## 24/7

Bye wiggler!! Breakfast time for me. xx


----------



## 24/7

And that part of having a garden puts me off. :p xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Come on babies, surely they will all start making an appearance soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies :)

Brandi sorry she is giving you the run around already! bet she comes out and is your best sleeper etc!

Lisa i am sooooooo hot and we in what I bet you guys would think cooler climates despite it being nice for us lol Im not sweating, but Im not a sweaty person, but i do have to wash through the day to feel fresh as I get paranoid about BO - I cant smell very well lol

Molly hope the pain settles down hun :hugs:

Wild so glad you a little more comfortable! 

24 i dont know why but my pain is also worse at night, arghhhhh

So I had a terrible attempt at a sleep last night, my rib pain was at its worst :( 3am I was soooooo tempted to go back into hospital so I could have increased pain relief but got through it. Not having a busy day today, although we may do our bedrooms so tomorrow if the weather is better we wont be couped up inside. Both Joshua and I seem to have started with a cold too, although he says he feels ok, he sounds snuffly, I thought I felt like it was starting yesterday today I feel full of it :(


----------



## heyyady

Both of the girls gained and are back to birth weight- :thumbup:
they are both starting to activly breast feed and in fact each did a whole feed today with no bottle top off and NO TUBE feeding! 
:happydance:
Am so tired but so happy right now- Wish I could keep my eyes open to read all you guys have been up to! :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: Have been on the run since 8 AM and it's 2:45 AM now- and will be doing it all again tomorrow! Somehow I keep thinking that I'll get more rest and it will be easier when they're home! Wishful thinking on my part? :lol:

NEW, Brandi, Et al- Where's the BABIES in this thread???

Here's a new pic of Big Daddy with tiny ones :cloud9: Charlotte moved out of the incubator today into an open air bassinet, and I got to give Miss Rochelle a bath :kiss:


----------



## wild2011

aww hey, they are doing well, and so are you, yay for feeding :hugs: get some sleep woman! ur super mommy, xxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Heyy you really are super mum! And the girls are doing amazingly :) Hope they will be home soon xxxxx


----------



## wild2011

new. dont u over do it either woman! x


----------



## wild2011

i think i might be heading for few loo runs again, my bottom is a rumbling


----------



## new_to_ttc

hope you replacing all your fluids hun!! You be careful you dont start to dehydrate :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

im drinking plenty, :) hungry but reallt reserved about putting ne thing in incase it comes straight back out lol x


----------



## 24/7

Morning new, hope you are oing ok today. :hugs:
Hope your stomach is ok wild. xx


----------



## wild2011

stomach is fine, bubs is doing big fat kicks, just the rear end, thank god its behind me and not infront :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Fell asleep with the computer in my lap and my finger on the refresh button:dohh::blush::nope::sleep:
Night guys!


----------



## molly85

lol doesnot matter which thread for april/may i go on everyone is eatting, going to to loo and generally physically miserable. 

Who said pregnancy was fun????

i'm still twingy OH has shifts booked through til next wednesday morning and it's good money so now is not ideal. 38 weeks little girl then daddy says you can come! you will have him for nearly 3 weeks beforewe cankick him back to work.

Damn all the cooking and gardening sounds great. I got pasta stuff just incase after reading that and have tended my baby rhubard plant lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've only read back two pages. You ladies have 6 hours on me.

Sorry you're so uncomfy, wild!

heyy - The girls are gorgeous! Glad they're doing well!!

Well, tomorrow is my due date which means that today, I am officially more pregnant than I have ever been before. Aside from the morning and occasionally throughout the day period-like cramps, I am absolutely no signs of her coming. She loves to keep everyone on their toes.

I bet she's like every typical Canucks fan and is just waiting for the Canucks to beat the Blackhawks and move on to the next round of the playoffs...I won't go much further with this though because I know I'm speaking a foreign language at the moment.


----------



## BizyBee

Good morning! I'm getting ready to head to school for my last full week of work! I can't believe how close it is now. I have a lot planned this week so I hope I make it to next Monday!


----------



## wild2011

thanks brandi :hugs:

night hey sweet dreams hun :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy, glad your little ladies are doing so well and that pic is lovely, they are gorgeous!

Lunch is cooking now, couldn't be bothered to do chicken so we are having pesto pasta, what a surprise :rofl: I'm hoping Dylan will have a nap soon, he is grumpy and miserable and I could do with a lay down or even just a little rest myself.


----------



## Inge

last night my water broke (niagra falls anyone?) at around 930pm and by 1:30am i couldnt take the 4 minute apart contractions so went to birthing unit. they examined me the first time after id been back and forth since my water broke and they were shocked i was already 5 cms! I felt so much pressure and was addamant I needed to poop but dont know if i did. Didnt really care tbh! Gary was sent in and out of the room alot as I was bossing him around and being silly about what he saw of me. But about 630 when I finnaly pushed out Leo Riley I did not care what I looked like, took off my top and was screaming for my baby boy :haha: I couldnt believe the last push as he came out as it was unreal and we both cried :cry: I was hysterical and OH was sniffing and crying for the first time ever:thumbup: 
I had gas and air and it was great - like being drunk :haha:
Leo is in my lap right now :haha:snuffling away and OH is off gettuing some last minute quick food:thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

YYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!! Huge congrats hun!!!!!!!!! How much does he weigh? Are you feeling OK, not too sore? x x x


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations Inge!! :D:D And a huge well done. :hugs:
So jealous at the same time - I want my boy!! :p xx


----------



## Inge

Wiggler said:


> YYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!! Huge congrats hun!!!!!!!!! How much does he weigh? Are you feeling OK, not too sore? x x x

3.27kg 49cms. He has the most amazing blue eyese and strong latch on for BF! 
Sore and had alittle tear but didnt want stictches and its not too bad at the moment. just glad to be home. Everyone was suprised it was over in about 5hrs for a first baby!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!!! Congrats Inge! I'm sure he's just absolutely handsome, and I guarantee you, I am completely jealous, lol!!


----------



## 24/7

You did amazing!! :D xx


----------



## molly85

yay!!!!!! new baby and it's not me thank god lol


----------



## Wiggler

Just realised, Inge, you were due after me, YOU QUEUEJUMPER!! :haha: So glad you and bubs are doing well and I am super jealous! 

Don't forget to post some piccies when you are feeling up to it. We need our baby fix :haha: x x x


----------



## 24/7

I may bounce through the floor if I bounce any harder, and OH has strict instructions of what is expected of him when he gets home tonight - I want my baby!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I must admit even I am getting a bit impatient, I want bubs now, but for convenience I hope he/she waits until Saturday.

Awww, Dylan is asleep on the sofa :cloud9: such a cutie!


----------



## molly85

lol more bouncing when he gets home then?

I'm banned from all this activity even though am 37 weeks tomorrow


----------



## 24/7

Exactly Molly!! :D:D He is a willing participant though, stocking up while he can!! ;) xx


----------



## molly85

i'm allowedat 38 weeks not beforelol


----------



## 24/7

Time to start counting down Molly. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Only 8 days Molly!


----------



## 24/7

I'm all buzzing now!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge huge mega congratulations hun!!!!!!!!!!!! You did amazing :hugs: slight bit jealous mind! lololol cant wait for photos!


----------



## Wiggler

Soooooo hot, I'm actually melting!


----------



## Wiggler

OK, so me and baby have talked and have agreed Saturday or Sunday will be when he/she is born. I have promised to eat lots of pesto after the birth so he/she can have pesto breastmilk and I have also agreed not to take too many embarassing photo's. In exchange for all this Pesto has agreed to slip out drama free after a short labour at the weekend. Sounds like a good plan :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol i amhaving asneezed out baby


----------



## meow951

inge- Congratulations! Although you're not supposed to jump the queue lol It's Brandi, then me and the news turn next :haha: ! I've updated the first page, i think i got the dates etc right but just let me know if it's not and i'll change it.


----------



## new_to_ttc

They'll be no more queue jumping in this thread! think we should make it law :rofl: but brandi and meow please hurry because my mum flies out of the country on tuesday and wants to spend some quality time with her baby grandson before then!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Oh I'll be queue jumping, this baby IS coming out this weekend even if I have to put my hands up there and open the exit myself :rofl:


----------



## meow951

Ive just seen that hjh has had her little boy and zeezee is currently being induced due to pre eclampsia! Hopefully all these babies will kick start things off for us new!


----------



## 24/7

GRRRR!!! Things with my Mum seemed to have settled down, until today when I had.... 

It was such a disappointing easter not home as a family - Well you didn't invite us round, and I'm very pregnant and just want to be at home at the moment.

The baby isn't small, I don't know what the doctors are going on about. 

I don't know why you are so insistant on the birthing centre, it really makes no difference - Well it does to me. 

I don't need a buggy as I won't be ever going out?! :wacko:

Sam not engaging means I will need to be induced?! 

And loads of other rubbish I can't even think of now. :growlmad: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww :hugs: 24 so not what you need right now!! Sam can engage anytime between now and labour so there is no need to consider an induction at all, probably lack of engagement would put a dr off an induction unless Sam needed it! You do things your way hun, and try and take comments like those with a pinch of salt! easier said I know, but Sam doesnt need you stress and upset :hugs:

meow I hope these early babies do kick start us on timers lol we'll still be here when May babies are all done and delivered lol


----------



## 24/7

Thanks new - Time to forget it all now. :)

My nesting wants me to wash the sofa cushions, but am worried abour ruining them?! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Meow, a few others have popped out their babies too. I can't remember names though

24/7 - just ignore the comments, I know its hard but you really shouldn't let them get to you :hugs: 

I got loads of narky comments when Dylan was little about how he should be weaned by xx weeks, how he should be on a milk routine (he was fed on demand) how I shouldn't do this and should do that... I'm getting the same comments again already about how I want to raise this baby but it is so much easier to just ignore it, you know whats best for you and baby and thats the main thing, if other people don't like it then they can jog on x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol 24 - ermmmm do they not have a wash label?

Some people can give great advice, but at the time it feels like interfering. Best thing is to do what you are comfortable with, you're mum and you wont be wrong xxxx


----------



## wild2011

yay inge, huge congratulations hun , cant wait for pics and glad u and leo are home xx


----------



## 24/7

Off to hunt out the label. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im bored lol I should go do my bedroom but I just know if I go up there I'll lie on my bed and do little else pmsl I just put the hot water on, think i might have a long soak and lock the world out for a while lol


----------



## hopefulmama

My husband is being super amazing this morning, my lower back is hurting me and i didn't sleep well so he ran a bath for me then made me pancakes and called my salon and arranged to have my hair stylist come to my house today to blow dry my hair and someone to give me a mani/pedi.. so i can stay home an relax and be pampered.


----------



## hopefulmama

Inge- congrats! thats amazing it was so easy for you!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh hopeful you so spoilt ;) lol Enjoy hun!


----------



## hopefulmama

Yep, i'm super spoiled and I love it.


----------



## mummy3

Aww Inge congrats hun, can't wait to see pics of little Leo:cloud9:

Hopeful, sounds like you have an awesome hubby!

New, enjoy your bath:hugs:

Brandi I'm sorry about the non waters, won't be long now though:hugs:

Molly do you feel better?

Wiggler, cant wait to hear your weekend announcement:thumbup:

Wild, ouch at the loo runs!

24/7 families are hard work, try not to let it get to you:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - enjoy being spoilt :)

Got backache again :( going to go and relax in the garden I think! :)


----------



## wild2011

enjoy it hopeful! xx


----------



## 24/7

Ugh, feeling fed up today!! And just rung to make my next MW appointment, and they are all fully booked again so had to ring the hospital, zzz!! xx


----------



## wild2011

blimey 24, they arnt well organised r they, all my appointments r booked in cos third tri'ers are priority, i only dont have 41 week appointment and i dont want 1 lol lol


----------



## Inge

I had to call OH back inside cos Leo needed a nappy change :haha: Iv not got as much of an after bleed as I thought but a bit sore still. Willl put up some pictures tomorow when I can be bothered. Right now Id love to get hold of some gas and air for home :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Everything round here just seems a mess!! xx


----------



## 24/7

And wild, have you decided SMA or C&G yet? xx


----------



## 24/7

Sounds like all is going great Inge. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Argh nightmare 24! Why dont they give you an appointment before you leave your last one! I must say the clinic here has been ever so efficent not how I remember it with Joshua at all.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay, I could have sworn that said 7 babies just four hours ago...9 now? Who else?

No one else is allowed to have their babies until I do! I plan on tonight.


----------



## wild2011

now uve said that brandi sum1 else is bound to go before u :rofl: ur tempting fate, id not dare say todays the day etc, cos i know it would then be bubs deciding to make me to wait longer lol

24 im using sma, ive bought 6 cartons of ready made, getting the sterile bottles of it tomoz, and then a tub at the end of the week. xx

my babies fed on sma were healthier and more alert than them on cg and aptamil im sorry its sam e shit as the others but more expensive. so im not paying it lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

fidget will be on sma too if BF doesnt work out, i have the glass jars here!

lolol brandi if we wait for anberlin we might all be here a while lol .. the other lady isnt a regular xx


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## 24/7

I've gone for SMA too, and have my glass bottles and some ready made lined up in the cupboard - And you have both made me feel happy with my choice over C&G. Thank you. xx


----------



## wild2011

no thank u lol ! :hugs:

cow and gate wasnt awful but not for my girls,xx


----------



## 24/7

I liked the fact you can get the huge cartons, I can't face the powder and all its rules just yet. :p xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

See, I told you Anberlin will be a June baby. She's politely letting all babies jump in front of her. Mommy ain't so polite.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua wasnt on milk long, but sma was by far the better with him. Im sure they are all quite the same, but Im sticking to what i know lol fidget will tell me if he doesnt want it lol


----------



## Soph22

Congrats Inge! You make it sound fairly easy! 
I think we may have had the same due date? eeeekk! I'm not sure I'll ever be "ready" mentally for him to actually make his appearance.


----------



## Soph22

probably a random question, but... Lately I've been having these shooting pains that feel like they're shooting down my cervix or something. They can be so strong that I gasp out loud but they're over really quickly. Sometimes I'll get several in a few minute span, then not again for hours. 

What is that? :shrug:My doctor said that baby has definitely dropped and his head is low, is it just his head bumping up against a nerve or something? I've googled and not gotten any definitive answers. It's not especially worrisome, but quite annoying and sort of embarrassing to gasp in pain out of nowhere.


----------



## 24/7

My LO isn't engaged and I still get these pains, not much help on what they are though. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I get that Soph, and often in middle of no where grab my lady bits and give off an oooooooo lolol stuff who is watching it hurts :haha: but I think its just babys head or something hitting a nerve as you say, totally nothing to worry over.


----------



## mummy3

Could the pains actually be stress on the bladder? Sound ouchy tho:hugs:

I use a formula called Similac neosure to add to Eilidhs milk, dunno if you get it in UK but it seems to agree with her, now if it would actually help with weightgain...


----------



## new_to_ttc

She still not gaining hun? What they saying about it?

I never heard of that formula but then there is so many to chose from lol


----------



## wild2011

here we have sma cow and gate aptamil and theres one other one thats all our places have round here. x


----------



## mummy3

I've seen one called enfamil?

New, she's only putting on around 2oz a week, back to the paed again on friday to see what tests they want to do. She was 4lb 12oz last weigh in.


----------



## molly85

Ihave a can of SMA in teh draw with bottles. i amnot taking anything to the hospital, they insist breast isbest so if mine aren't they can feed her and me.

I get that in my cervix it's part of teh killer pain, I thought it waspartf the dilation and thining process.


I'm now stuck on the sofa, i cannot even cook dinner so have had 2 packs of crisps and half a malteasers egg


----------



## wild2011

not sure :shrug: we dont seem to have many round here x


----------



## mummy3

Crisps and malteser egg sounds good to me:shrug: I'm having mini eggs for breakfast.

Got to go make a spinach lasagne for hubbys dinner tonight, I always mess that up lol.

Any signs of another baby? New is fidget behaving?


----------



## wild2011

lol mini eggs for breakfast, i want chocolate now, preferably a boost or a double decker, no actually both but have niether boooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 24/7

No baby here - I am feeling very :( tonight - This waiting is so hard!! xx


----------



## wild2011

try to take ur mind off the waiting game, if at all possible xx


----------



## 24/7

I'm cleaning, well in between posting. :p 
Going out tomorrow, so that will cheer me up. xx


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: 24/7 hope you're not waiting much longer! Going anywhere nice?


----------



## 24/7

Just popping out for lunch, but OH works nearby so he usually pops up to say hello too, so that will be doubley nice. :) 

Mummy, do you have four children now? I've got abit confused. :p xxx


----------



## mummy3

Yep I have 4 now, prob time to change my username:wacko:

Lunch sounds fun, will they cater to your GF?:flower:


----------



## wild2011

blurrrrrrrrrrrrrr right im off shortly, please pray i dont have to poo all eve/night again. lol lol xxxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just got in from a long walk. My lower back and hips are killing me and the cramping I've felt all day has gotten stronger. Not expecting anything to come of it though, since this child is determined to tear me apart from the inside out before she makes an appearance.


----------



## Wiggler

Sooo tired, time to put dinner on. I just want to sleep. bubs has hiccups which is super uncomfy :(


----------



## mummy3

Aww wild i really hope you have a better night:hugs:

Brandi, she's making you wait alright!

Wiggler, whats for dinner? Also what do hiccups feel like when your so close to the end?:flower:


----------



## 24/7

Hopefully, Starbucks do a GF sandwich, which is fab!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Pesto pasta for dinner, just couldn't be bothered to do anything fancy, I'm too tired. Hiccups feel like I'm being headbutted in my ladyparts every few seconds :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

BnB being very naughty tonight!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I know it's sooo annoying, and so close to our due dates when lots of poeple are updating :( If BnB is down when I am in labour I will cry!!! :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

And my FB won't load walls either, what is happening?! :o
Yes, BnB will be in serious trouble if it breaks during labour, or when I come home all excited to post to say baby is here!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

FB has been playing up on and off for months. I hate FB.

I am so uncomfy, bubs likes to poke his/her bum out one side and the knees out the otehr which makes my bump square on top and super sore :(


----------



## 24/7

Sam is in hiding today, and has been very quiet except for the odd poke of feet. :(
My BH's are back, but even they aren't cheering me up tonight as now I know they are leading nowhere. :p 
How was your dinner? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, they might not be leading anywhere but they are great practice for the real thing, use them to practice your breathing techniques :)

Dinner wasn't as yummy as I thought it would be, OH doesn't use enough pesto :(

Do you have any wonderful plans for this evening? x x x


----------



## 24/7

Oh bad OH!! :(
Just waiting for OH to come home now, and then eating cookies that I made earlier. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh cookies, Yum, send me some


----------



## new_to_ttc

Evening!

BH arent totally a waste of time hun, they do get your body all prepared for labour :hugs: 

Mummy Im afraid fidget is still snug inside me and showing no new ideas of putting in an appearance lol Im still getting the tightenings etc but they not getting any more painful yet lol

Joshua and I are just about to have dinner, neither of us were hungry before karate class, in fact we not hungry now but I wont let Joshua go to bed without dinner, so I might as well eat with him. Nothing splendid just quick and easy fish fingers, chips and beans lol

Im thinking about speaking with my MW tomorrow about the pains in my ribs, whenever I get my tightenings or the painful BH it sets of the rib pain and some times its totally unbareable :( Closer I get the more BH I get so I can not see it getting any better, and the Dr told me that only time it'll go away is delivery so Im in for a rough ride and I think Im going to need some better pain relief to get though it :(


----------



## 24/7

Hope the MW is mo are helpful than my invisible one. :p 
All the cookies are for me wiggler, entice Sam out. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

how did you get on ringing the hospital to sort out an appointment?

My MW is good, but she is on Jury service and i might not be able to get her, if I cant Im not sure what level of support I will get.


----------



## 24/7

You have to leave a message, and they ring you back, and no call as yet, zzz!! 
Hopefully she has a nice replacement?! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh thats rubbish :( sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Super slow, but I'm just telling myself now that the reason it has all been rubbish is because they are so good in the labour ward/birthing centre. :p Well, I can dream anyway!! xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Big congrats Inge cant wait to see piccy's x


----------



## new_to_ttc

That is definitely the reason hun! They'll be super quick and efficent to getting those babies out lol xxxx


----------



## lisaf

So I woke up and got dressed this morning and thought 'wow.. my bump is WAY lower'...
then I realized that I put a bra on for the first time in days today :dohh: Bump isn't lower, boobs are just higher :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa - :rofl:

I actually dressed up nice today instead of in my slobby clothes, I feel much better for it and my boobs look fantastic!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: Lisa!!!

Im an F cup (so too big for no bra lol) but this rib stuff means I cant wear a bra :( I have to carefully select my clothing lol


----------



## 24/7

I feel so different when I make the effort to get ready, tomorrow I will for my trip out, but my friend hasn't replied to my text, and she is very unreliable so she better shape up and reply or she will not be in my good books!! I had straightened my hair before she cancelled last night, and have just done it again, and I don't want it to be to hoover and wipe the worktops down. :D:p xx


----------



## Wiggler

This is the first time I have made the effort to look nice in months, I really should have done it sooner, I feel loads better about myself. I hope my boobs look this good after bubs is born :)

I can't not wear a bra, it feels so odd and my boobs just end up staring at my feet :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Lol new.. I'm a G cup... I just don't have bras that are comfortable enough to wear and as long as nobody sees, I go without a bra.. .not attractive at all, but its just me and DH to see.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hope she doesnt cancel. My friend cancelled on me today, but rearranged for tomorrow so we're trying a take 2 lol


----------



## 24/7

I've only gone from a b to a c cup! :p xx


----------



## molly85

24 i keep reading GF and thing something else it mean gluton free right?

new have you strained or twisted a rib, i'm lucky abby being low or i'd be buggered i damagedmine years ago and were never teh same.

when peopl say tightening what do they mean?


----------



## 24/7

Gf is gluten free!!

One of my friends just text to say she just had her baby this evening!! :D xx


----------



## lisaf

I think tightenings are BHs?

I've had some pelvic pressure .. just things feeling tighter down there so I'm hoping baby is engaging a bit.


----------



## new_to_ttc

My nursing bras from M&S have been amazing, they are so supportive and comfy, but I just cant wear it recently, I wore it the other day and it wasnt too bad but the tightenings eased off that day so its just give and take. The Mothercare nursing tops have support in though so Im not toally supportless and its not as fitted lol


----------



## Wiggler

Everyone is having babies but us :cry: My friend had her baby yesterday, she is gorgeous, I am super jealous! Inge, send your leftover labour dust this way please!

I haven't been eager to get baby out until this evening, I'm really struggling with the pelvis pain now and its from where bubs is laying low, my stupid back is playing up cos the only seat in the flat thats comfy for my pelvis is bad for my back and all day I have been feeling like I am going to have upset tummy but I can't even squeeze a fart out, let alone anything else! GET OUT BABY!! You are hereby evicted from my uterus!


----------



## 24/7

She was due today, so although I am super jealous and want to cry, I'll let her off!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oh yea, and I want to sleep on my stomach!!!! :hissy:


----------



## 24/7

I'm looking forward to curling up on the sofa comfortably and not on my ball!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well apparently the rib thing is pregnancy related, i dont get it so Im not so sure i could explain it, but something to do with the pregnancy hormone and the cartilidge in the ribs getting inflamed, and then the BH and contractions cause the uterus to push aginst it, the ribs rub together and has caused the rib to dislocate, and so everytime I get a strong enough one I get the pain over and over. But it is the same ribs I fractured in the car accident a month before my bfp so seems a coincidence, but it may very well just be. 

And I used the term tightenings because they way more painful then my BH which I also get lol I should probably say contractions, but as they not progressing into 2nd stage labour I figured that was an overly optimistic word lol

24 - yay for your friend, your turn soon :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

it jumped from 7 babies to 9 babies born?! who had babies? lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Inge, and someone else lol Forgot the someone else lol xxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

lol.
well congrats to Inge! :hugs:

me and SIL are going on a nice long walk in a little bit. i'm hoping it does something for me.


----------



## Wiggler

WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! A little post about BnB being a stroppy little bitch recently:

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/597329-help-sc-2.html#post10307228


----------



## 24/7

Let's hope it is fixed asap!! :D
Just been to look through all my little clothes and I love them all so much!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

According to that post it is fixed!! Fingers crossed he fixed the problem for good, I think I would cry if I had come to announce pesto's arrival, or update you ladies cm by cm and got the "Firefox could not load blah blah blah" page.

I love looking at little clothes, even Dylans which aren't that little anymore, they are all so cute!


----------



## 24/7

Thee would be some unhappy hormonal may mummies, we don't want to miss a mm!! :p

I have decided if friend doesn't reply I am going without her and going shopping tomorrow - It's a regular thing her not replying when she can't go so I'm expecting it now!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua's jeans almost fit full length of the ironing board :( they so not little any more :(


----------



## 24/7

And take too long to iron nee!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol yeah getting that way! lol


----------



## Wiggler

Good plan hun!

I am in such a bad mood tonight, I just want to scream! I don't even know why, its not even as if all this pain is a new thing so it can't be that, Dylan was not too bad today so its not that... stupid hormones. 

Oh yea, little bit of pointless gossip, I found out what all the DIY was upstairs, twatface was putting in new fitted wardrobes, I still don't understand why it took him weeks and weeks, but apparently there should be no more late night DIY! :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: wiggler, I know how you feel!!

Woooo for the diy being done, hopefully some peace now!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I know part of the reason for my foul mood, only 3 more sleeps until Dylan goes to my mums, I wish I could keep him here for longer, but this is the only time she will have the money to pick him up, as it is she will have to dip into the money she needs to pay for her new window to drop him off after bubs is born :( I'm going to miss him so much! Baby better come this weekend or I will be seriously unhappy!


----------



## 24/7

Is he staying with her then until pesto arrives? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

what if you go over hun? she going to keep him for up to 3 weeks? :( id be in a mood too hun :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Yup :( I'm going to start eviction proceedings tomorrow night so hopefully that will speed up the process a bit


----------



## 24/7

Even sex wiggler? :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

this nipple stimulation gets a lot of thumbs up, but 1 hour 3 times a day, Id get bored after 5 minutes :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

New if I go over I'll send money down to her so she can bring him home and can afford to come back when I go into labour so that way I'll get a break before bubs comes, but he can still come home. It's not ideal though as petrol costs a fecking fortune and the money is needed for other stuff, but I'll go without if I have to. If bubs isn't here by the 6th he will be coming home.


----------



## 24/7

I couldn't bear that new, a couple of minutes max!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm trying the fun novelty stuff from tomorrow then friday will be sex, nipple stimulation, jumping on the bed etc etc :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww hope pesto plays ball hun!


----------



## new_to_ttc

whats the novelty stuff? i read on line put your best knickers on pmsl... apparently sods law takes over and your waters are bound to go to ruin them lol


----------



## Wiggler

I don't need to be worried about the nipple stimulation, OH loves my boobs and will be very happy to play with them for 1 hour 3 times a day :rofl:

My mum has done a lot of prep for Dylan going down there this time, she has cleared up her garden so he can run around outside, sorted out even more toys for him, He'll have a fab time, he really loves it there so it will be a nice holiday for him, he has been very unhappy that I can't play properly with him this past week, sitting on the floor with him is too painful :(


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: new, I bought myself a lovely pack of new knickers, all thats happening is that my stupid vag is snotting all over them, I'm tempted to stick the Dyson hose up there to suck away the rest of my plug to stop the yukkiness getting on my lovely new panties!


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww he'll still miss mummy :hugs:

OH tried the nipple stimulation, but he lasted ooooo 3 minutes maybe then I jumped on him :rofl: I might try last longer on my own lol


----------



## Wiggler

Novelty stuff like going to the park and swinging as high as possible on the swings


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl how does that help? thought adrenaline rushes were a huge no no lol


----------



## Wiggler

No idea, but it sounds fun :rofl: 

Maybe swinging, while having sex with a breast pump attached and eating semen covered pineapple would work :rofl: Might land me in a bit of trouble with the police though :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

I hope it's fixed, every time that I've come on the last couple days it's been slow so I gave up trying to read/respond.

Congrats Inge!


----------



## luckyme225

Psycow said:


> luckyme225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psycow said:
> 
> 
> Hey Luckyme - are you do May 23rd? If so, we share a due date :) I'm expecting a boy too. How is everything going for you?
> 
> I am due May 23rd with a boy! Things are going pretty good, just beginning to get fed up with being pregnant and ready to deliver. The swelling is starting and the sleepless nights from side pain. How is your pregnancy coming along? Are you ready for the big day to be here already?Click to expand...
> 
> Things have been going well for me so far, this is my first baby. I have recently started having hip/ pelvic pain, but doc thinks it is babies head causing the pain. Are u in Washington state? Yes, and I'm starting with some swelling too, the warmer weather isn't helping much lol. I can't believe it's only 4 weeks away now, crazy! I feel like I have so much to still do.Click to expand...

The hip/pelvic pain sucks. I know it makes sleeping a drag. Yes, I'm from Washington state. 4 weeks seems like forever away but at least it's now 6 days until full term!!! I'm hoping this little guy decides to come a bit early, I'll go crazy if I go over.


----------



## 24/7

I best get my new knickers out to tempt my plug!! xx


----------



## lisaf

I got a little tiny bit of snot today, lol... 

DH tried the nipple stimulation last night.. they just went numb after 5 minutes but by then we were on to the sex, lol!
I can do it myself I guess, but how much stimulation is needed? just rubbing? squeezing? flicking? Lol...


----------



## new_to_ttc

Use the palm of your hand and make circle motions over the entire area, 15 minutes on one breast, 15 on the other and repeat so you do an hour in total.. do this 3 times a day! Sorry but that would soooooo bore me lol

But apparently sperm in the gut works better than sperm on ther cervix... so go oral not internal :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol no way! DH is not getting THAT lucky...
I've heard that the sperm/semen help soften the cervix.. not sure how it would help in the stomach unless it causes indigestion that causes cramps that cause contractions :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

no its the progwhatsit hormone in the sperm, it is asorbed better into the body to work on softening the cervix, it isnt like a cream that soaks in and so isnt absorbed as well into the body during sex as it is if you swollow it. I honestly read that a few times lol


----------



## molly85

lol, i have the cm from hell it's beenlike wall paper paste forever lol.

bloody OH won't do any thing yes iam in pain but man I would get on all 4s to get her out lol. 

i had pineapple earlier naff all happening there. Boobs got achey and full earlier so thought i'd relieve the pressure shoving my nips in my gob lol

bloody baby seems to be pushing out, or im contracting it's confussing me lol coz it gets sore.

sooo looking for the waddling I will be going for one after the sweep if I get one


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol you need the equivilant of 7 fresh pineapples for the amount of bilwhatsit to get contractions going pmsl

hmmmmmmm not that Ive done much reading on natual induction methods :haha:

nipple stimulation is top of most lists... followed by sex lol


----------



## 24/7

We are all going to be busy this weekend it seems. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

they'll be earthquakes with all the bed rocking pmsl


----------



## molly85

bog off my gag reflex has not been the same since igot my :bfp: it goes up or not at all. anyone trying EPO?


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl molly lolol up is better than not at all :)

Im using EPO and tonight i am determined to remember to put one up before I fall asleep lolol


----------



## 24/7

Oooh, let us know how it goes please, I still haven't bought any EPO. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well I heard messy lol but Im giving it a go, hope I can get it high enough lol


----------



## molly85

lol. next wednesday, is whenOH will agree to make an effort lol. if i can go ontop we can do both at the same time lol. thats how i got in this situation. then i'm using soft cups lol really hope i'm fit


----------



## 24/7

The messy bit puts me off!! :p xx


----------



## molly85

is it just a standard capsual???? damn i have a huge box of soft cups guess tehya re coming out from under teh bed


----------



## new_to_ttc

ooooo Thursday is OHs day to do his bit lol (after he fixed my bathroom lol), EPO tonight me thinks hmmmmmm not sure what else to try, im doing bouncing and walking lol gravity is being used a lot lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

It should be ok if I go to bed with a pad on?? Im not expecting a major disaster lol 

yes just a standard capsule hun u can put in 2x 500mg if you want, mine is just 1 high strength capsule lol


----------



## 24/7

Definately a pad, haha!! xx


----------



## luckyme225

New- let me know how it goes!! I guess to do orally and vaginally is best to get the full effect. I've been doing orally for 2 weeks.


----------



## molly85

i knew i was in teh vitamin aisle for a good reason earlier i bleeding forgot what it was.


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Inge! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## lisaf

Hormones suck!!! I'm bawling here because I watched that episode of Futurama where Fry finds his dog... 
For those who don't know, he finds a fossil of his dog and wants to clone him to get his dog back. At the end he finds out the dog lived for 12 years after he knew him and decides not to clone him because he lived a full life after he'd left. Then they show this montage of the dog sitting outside the pizza joint waiting for Fry for 12 years. 

I'm sobbing here... stupid hormones...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Gotta love them hormones.

It's nearly 2:00am and my hockey team just won. We move on to the next round. I'm also having tightenings and pains every 4 minutes for the last 4 hours but I won't believe it until she's born. On that note, HAPPY DUE DATE TO ME!! Not..she should be here by now...

Oh, and she's getting another name change.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Happy due date Brandi!! Whats the new name? First or middle names?

Lisa these hormones suck yeah! I was just saying yesterday i never cried so much in my life like I have this pregnancy. Crying is not my thing but everything good and bad sets me off lately lol

EPO - Well I popped one in lol It wasnt messy at all, tiny bit absorbed onto the pad, but mainly must have absorbed into the skin because it was hassle and mess free! I think I could feel it melting a couple of times, because I just got this weird wet sensasation, but tbh it was no different to the rest of the weird and wonderful we experiencing lol

Erm.. where is Wiggler????? you best be not having your pesto baby woman!!! lol


----------



## wild2011

morning.

ive spent all morning :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

i text my mum last night to say dh had said deffo a NO NO to Alex, 

and the reply i woke up to was.

"register it Alex anyway! or tell him its not his! or tell him it means king with huge dick x" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

oh my tummy muscles ache from laughing so much lol


----------



## 24/7

Morning!! No baby here, but a good night sleep!! So that will have to do for now!! xx


----------



## wild2011

sienna is stood on my coffee table ( good job its solid pine) :haha: and singing and dancing we will rock you and wiggling her bum, i swear she's not like a normal 2 yr old lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

morning ladies :)

wild I get the impression sienna is just like mummy lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: well urmm no she spends most of the day examining her foof, shes obsessed and us makign a big deal makes her do it more, so i have to sort of let her get on with it in private, :haha:

edit: so she is deffo not like mummy lol lol x


----------



## meow951

Morning ladies!

Anyone got anything planned for today? It's nice weather here and i've got midwife at 12 so thats about it for me. I love my midwife, she does her own thing. She's wanted to see me every week since 36 weeks which is really nice to know she's there. I hope she's on duty when i have bubs.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: at edit... was going to ask was that in support or against my comment lol

no sign of pesto?? she'd have updated if baby was coming right?


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - happy due date

Lisa - That episode gets me all teary too

Hehe no sign of Pesto, you would have logged on to find at least 20 update posts if I had gone into labour :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

i should imagion the only sign of pesto wud be in the pan! 2 portions yesterday i believe? :rofl:

did u see my first post today new on the last page about my mums text :lol:

meow thats great she is supportive of you, i love my mw too shes fab, and hoping she managed to attend my hb, so sprout better come 9-5 monday to friday :rofl: 

its chilly here today im waiting for dh to put his overtime bonus in my account this afternoon then im off to get the last of mine and babies toiletries and an outfit from the girls for him x


----------



## 24/7

LOL to MamaWild. :D:D
Morning wiggler. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rof: wild!! Can see where you get it from!

Ahhh there is pesto :) lol 

Meow I have a lovely MW too, except I cant get hold of her this morning arghhhh lol She is usually where you need her when you want her lol 

Not much plans here, friend is calling by this morning thats about it. 24 did your friend get in touch with you? Are you meeting up today?


----------



## wild2011

lol lol new, is that a compliment? x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Of course :) lol 

Well just rang on call and apparently my MW should be working, so she is going to get her to ring me back. Someone has to be able to help with this pain in my ribs, I swear if fidget decides on staying the full time Im not going to be able to cope.


----------



## 24/7

Friend has replied, so off for lunch. :D MW also rung and seeing her next sunday, then consultant on monday, sorted. 

Hope you hear back ASAP new. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I hope your MW calls you back soon new :hugs:

Dylan woke me up at 5am, I am not a happy girl today, add that to the fact that he STOLE half of my breakfast pot noodle means that I am now very upset with him, I think as revenge I will have to tickle him later :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Breakfast pot noodle?! :o xx


----------



## Wiggler

I may have had a chicken and mushroom pot noodle with added super noodles chicken flavouring for breakfast... :blush: 
The thought of most food is making me feel sick today, its the only thing that was appealing :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

breakfast pot noodle???????????? You're insane woman!

MW doesnt usually take too long to get back to me, if they cant get my MW they'll get someone!

24 :happydance: glad she got back to you :) have a super time!

I just said to Joshua Im getting in the bath if the door knocks dont go near it as you're on your own (hate bathing while he is up and about) just sit quietly if its important they'll come back later. 'ok mam' he said! I get in bath, door knocks Joshua pulls up the blinds screams through the window, 'im all on my own and not allowed to answer the door come back later' ffs!!!!! So out the bath now to rescue the situation lol Was the post man with Joshuas last bday present lol yay! but he still a pain in the rear! lol


----------



## 24/7

You are a funny one wiggler. :p

Sorry new, couldn't help but laugh. :D xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

me and SIL took a nice walk earlier (yesterday for you guys lol). been having some cramps here and there. they've been getting a little more frequent/stronger lately (it's 4:30am). gonna go upstairs and try and get some sleep.


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: new typical my girls wud do the same, lol x


----------



## MilosMommy7

new - :haha: that's so funny!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: I wasnt laughing lol I was mid shaving legs and that takes some carefully positioning lol


----------



## wild2011

nah u was prunning ur bushwaka for oh :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl he can take that as he finds it at this stage unless he is going to do it pmsl I attempted a blind fix and bodged the job up pmsl so it can wait until I can see again lol


----------



## 24/7

Something I need to tackle in the near future. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I figure the MWs have seen them all :rofl: and well things will get a lot messier than a few wild forest hairs pmsl I will keep until after lol (although may change my mind as time ticks along we'll see lol)


----------



## heyyady

OMG Inge! Congrats, Mama!!!!!

I flipped through a few backlogged pages- enough to read about Inge and her baby Leo:baby: , about Hopeful being spoiled:thumbup: and about a lot of nipple stimulation, which i don;t think does anything to induce labor, it just gives you something to do to pass the time! :haha:

The girls are doing AMAZING :cloud9: and the "H" word was even thrown around today- Home is just on the horizon!!! Charlotte took all her feeds BF today :happydance: and Rochelle moved out to the open air crib and is doing just fine there :) SOOOO good to see them side by side! And got to put little matching jammies on them today :cloud9:

Wiggler- sounds like a good deal you have made with LO... hoefully he/she holds up their end!


----------



## 24/7

Glad the girls are doing so well Hey. :D:D xx


----------



## meow951

Aww glad your girlies are doing well hey! Hopefully they'll be home soon :)


----------



## wild2011

brilliant news hey!

milk really doesnt agree with me these days , my cereal just came up boooooo


----------



## Wiggler

Yay! thats gresat news Heyy!!!

Pregnancy is gross, more plug, pink this time :sick:


----------



## 24/7

I want my plug!! :( 
Just had a nice chip sandwich before I go out, very naughty, but very nice!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I just had another pot noodle, it was yummy :) Not sure what I'm making for lunch, I might boil up some eggs and have sliced boiled eggs and fresh crunchy salad in a sarnie. YUM!!!!


----------



## 24/7

Yummy!! :D:D We need another food shop, so getting abit empty here. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Great news Heyy :)

My friend just left, peace! arghh Joshua doesnt half show off he was so playing up with her kids! (the boys are the same age!)

I need some food shopping, but just so not in the mood to do it lol I have some kievs and new potatoes, they'll do for dinner tonight pmsl maybe shop tomorrow :haha:

MW still not rang me back, me thinks I may ring them back, they always return the call within 15 minutes and its been almost 3 hours!


----------



## BizyBee

Morning! I can't believe I just slept through the night without a bathroom break. I don't even think I turned cause I was in the same position I fell asleep in! Feeling pretty refreshed, I must say. Well, until I get to work! :)

Hey, that's fab news about the girls! Hope everyone else is doing well and we have some more babies soon. xx


----------



## wild2011

wiggler if it was pink im guessing ur close, be diffrent if ud had a sweep etcc, but if mother nature caused ot by herself ur well on ur way xx


----------



## Wiggler

Eek! Scary, I suppose I should finish packing my hospital bag at some point then :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arghhhhh just had some on call MW phone, mine isnt back until tomorrow and the other nice MW I know isnt in today either. i explained the situation, and she wasnt completely familiar with the diagnosis I received in hospital. She said she'd get my MW to phone me back tomorrow, so I told her I didnt think I could actually manage another night like the last 2, the tablets have totally not touched it. Then she just pitied with me with the awww lovey there isnt anything I can do here, have you tried gaviscon... fuck yes why didnt I think of that gaviscon to cure a dislocated bloody rib, stupid me!!! I told her the hospital had said it was rib, not muscle, not heart burn, nothing else and I physically could not take any more. (by which point I was crying) and she said, ok, well I'll let your MW know tomorrow and Im sure she'll ring you and take some paracetamol! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Id rather she hadnt frinking rang me than leaving me upset and wound up! Stupid cow!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler, I lost pink plug ermmmmmmmm 3 weeks ago??? lol Although Im pretty sure Im getting closer lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new :hugs: What a silly cow, Gaviscon for rib pain? :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Well, I never had my yummy sarnie for lunch, instead I had 2 slices of toast, 1/4 pack of rich tea bics and a choccy chip cookie, very healthy :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im too wound up for food now, I feel really annoyed sick :( Silly cow got me upset in front of Joshua that p*sses me right off! Think I might go take a walk got stuff to do in town anyway.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Why is it when someone else says 'aww must be the hormones' its seriously annoying??? I just rang the doctors, selected the ENGLISH line option... and got a flipping Welsh answer machine!!!!!! Someone is seriously going to cop for my mood today, and its not my hormones its the flipping ejits Im dealing with today!


----------



## Wiggler

OMG I hate that, whenever someone says that to me I feel like shouting "No it's not my hormones I'm just really pissed off" Why do people assume just cos we are pregnant that we can't feel normal emotion anymore? :(


----------



## Psycow

The hip/pelvic pain sucks. I know it makes sleeping a drag. Yes, I'm from Washington state. 4 weeks seems like forever away but at least it's now 6 days until full term!!! I'm hoping this little guy decides to come a bit early, I'll go crazy if I go over.[/QUOTE]

LOL - yeah. I keep telling everyone he'll be early, so we'll see what actually happens if my gut feeling is right or not. lol. I love the NW - Washington Sate is beautiful, though can't say I'd want to live there with all the rain you guys tend to get - i think that would get old after a while. lol.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My midwife told me I'd be two weeks early, psycow...here I sit, still pregnant, on my due date.


----------



## Psycow

BrandiCanucks said:


> My midwife told me I'd be two weeks early, psycow...here I sit, still pregnant, on my due date.

Brandi, yeah, no one has told me anything in regards to when to expect my baby, it's just my guess. LOL. At least I know he'll be here by the end of May. I hope for you that your baby comes soon! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you. I suppose she was basing her guess on that she was head down by 34 weeks, and my son was born at 38w2d. My daughter was 39w5d so this is the most pregnant I have ever been.

So I know you ladies aren't too familiar with hockey, but hockey is to Canada what soccer is to the UK. My team was facing elimination last night so I vowed that I was so confident in them that I would give Anberlin a feminized middle name of the player who scored the game-winning goal. Well, we did win, 2-1 in overtime, so Anberlin's name is going from Anberlin Maria Kate to Anberlin Alexandra Maria.


----------



## hopefulmama

I went out for dinner last night with some friends and we sat on the outside terrace, it had the most uncomfortable seats so now my back is killing me. Never had such a bad back ache before, it's unreal.. yet another reason to dislike pregnancy... 

Brandi- i dnd't think the baby being head down had that much to do with it? Mine has been head down since i was 32 weeks.


----------



## mummy3

New:hugs: 

Wild, :rofl: Like mother, like daughter..

Brandi, gorgeous name, congrats on winning!

Wiggler, any pains to go with the plug? Pot noodles for beakfast?:haha:

Heyy, sounds like they are close to home:happydance:

24/7, yay on your friend replying, hope you have a great day.

Dunno what we're doing here, maybe go to CVS for toothfloss:haha:


----------



## Soph22

Hi Ladies-
I think I'm jumping the queue. I had my waters break this morning. No contractions yet, but we're headed to the hospital soon. 

Wish me luck:happydance:!


----------



## 24/7

Good luck Soph!! :D:D

Home from lunch, was very nice, got everyone chattering in the queue when I was in M&S when someone asked how long I had left, and everyone was in shock when I said a week. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

good luck soph :happydance:

im back form shopping theres a 3 for 2 on all bsby related stuff in boots so i got everything i need :rofl: just scoffed chicken breasts i bbq'd and huge ammounts of salad. sienna is having a really annoying tantrum in the garden, the poor neighbours cos im not giving in hahahahahah

yer hopeful id agree head down has nothing to do with it, :lol:

new wat a bloody horrible mw, !! :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Everyone was in shock yesterday when I told them I was due today. I hated the sympathy. I'm pregnant, not sick...although I wouldn't mind if we stayed in cue in this thread and you all waited until Anberlin was born before having yours, lol. I think I'm the only one left to go in the April Sweetpeas...

Good luck, soph!


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh what did you buy wild? :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

sma steri bottle starter pack, 15 packs of wet wipes ( the packs of 5 on 3 for 2) then back to checkout with baby lotion,oil,bath,shampoo, ramer sponges, cotton wool, maternity pads, breast pads, urmmmmmmmm all the painkillers i could possibly need cos my after pains are just awful. gorgeous sets of 4 bibs x 3 got all the sets i adored for weeks, as was £10 for the lot :happydance: then just bo spray and stuff like that, lol


----------



## Wiggler

YAY!! Good luck Soph!!!

mummy - no pains yet, been having the period pain type feeling since this morning, but no tightenings or anything so not really thinking anything of it. 

Just spent some time in the garden, had to come in though, there was bumblebees and wasps out there and I have a HUGE phobia of both


----------



## 24/7

What baby oil did you get? I need to get some. :D

Wiggler, I'm not liking this hint of queue jumping, we made allowances for Inge, but not you too. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Tough poopie, baby will be here this weekend and thats that! :haha:


----------



## 24/7

HMPH!! *Stomps feet* xx


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:

I'm so sleepy!!!


----------



## 24/7

You want sympathy after posting about possible queue jumping.... I don't think so Missy!! :p xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

If I have to track you all down and sew all your legs shut until I have Anberlin, don't underestimate my determination. I was supposed to be first!!! :growlmad: :brat:


----------



## Psycow

GOOD LUCK Soph!


----------



## wild2011

johnsons 24, im not a huge lover of it, (oil in general) but saome of mine have agreed with lotion and some with oil, i wont be using any for the first few weeks, other than the teeniest ammount of head to toe wash.xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, I think if Pesto comes before Anberlin I will be going into hiding!


----------



## wild2011

can i que jump? :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

NO! No more cue jumping until Anberlin is here!!


----------



## luckyme225

New- Glad it went well. I figure it couldn't be any messier than semen considering it's just a pill. Now if you stick 4 up there though you may get a mini waterfall lol, or so I've read.

Psycow- Hope your right on your gut. It would be nice to not have to go over. We really don't get a ridiculous amount of rain like it's made out to be. We have beautiful warm summers but rainy late falls/ early springs. I think it's more something we tell people to keep tourists away haha.

Soph- Congrats on the water breaking. Soon baby will be here. :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Wild, you definately can't jump!! :o 
I'm ferociously bouncing on my ball, have OH lined up for some sex when he gets home, then a walk - I am not having queue jumpers. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

4 lucky??? its 1-2 tops were advised to use :rofl:

well 24 i think i can if he feels like it, i have had a lo at 36 weeks so there's every chance. but then going by all the boy babies already playing naughty i cant see him coming till over due :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm already buying my flights and searching for my thread and needles. If one more of you jumps ahead of me, the rest of you are being sewn shut. Don't test me either!!


----------



## 24/7

Very true wild, these boys are not performing on demand. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

i think ur gonna go same as i did with number 3 brandi, 40+4!! x


----------



## wild2011

that gives the rest of u 4 days to jump the que hahahha


----------



## wild2011

i laugh cos the exact same thing happened to me brandi in 2009, all the later babies due came before me and i saw my due date pass by it wasnt nice, being over taken, but nobody gave a flying fluff and it was all oh dear blah blah, so thats my thinking this time, mine will come wen hes ready, and not wen he is told too. :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

You can laugh at us this time wild. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

nooo my legs r sealed i dont have car seat :rofl:

oh and girls dont feel threatend, she cant get flights, nobody would sell her flights that far gonre :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Haha, when do you get your seat? :D
Good point wild, our poor foofs will stay in tact until birth!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

wild2011 said:


> nooo my legs r sealed i dont have car seat :rofl:
> 
> oh and girls dont feel threatend, she cant get flights, *nobody would sell her flights that far gonre* :rofl:

Muahaha!! Time to come out pesto and all the other may babies! :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not without severe consequences, wild...SEVERE :rofl:

Honestly, reaching my due date has me very down and feeling hopeless. I can understand if she was my first baby, as a lot go overdue, but neither of my other two reach the due date. I know all babies and labours are different but I never expected to actually go overdue. I honestly feel at this point that she's never coming and I'm worried that I'm going to be forced into interventions to get her here. I keep hoping beyond hope that the cramps and tightenings turn into something and they never do. I'm actually becoming scared that I'm going to be forced to have an induction or a c-section to get her here and I really don't want that. I'm not so much upset that she isn't here yet, than I am scared that I'll be deemed incompetent to make decisions for myself and be forced to make her come here.


----------



## 24/7

Brandi, I know I'm abit behind you, but you pretty much summed up how I feel about going overdue. xx


----------



## wild2011

Brandi :hugs: my pregnancy last time was a whole 4 weeks and 4 days longer, no eviction process worked other than lots of spicy curry and the runs, which was very painful. she was also my longest labour so i close my ears and eyes to all the first ones come late and they get earlier now!!!


----------



## wild2011

24 im hoping dh gives me the cash before the end of the week to go and order it, it takes maximum of 4 days for store delivery, if he comes b4 we buy a cheap one and keep for a spare, as i need mine for my pram, we did order it ages ago and went to pick it up but it was damaged and demanded full refund from the pram shop, getting it from boots this time x


----------



## 24/7

Stupid shop!! :( What one are you getting? xx


----------



## luckyme225

This baby is going to come on Mothers Day (May 8th) so you better get your babies moving along ladies.


----------



## wild2011

my pram is the my child versa in monodot, so i need the matching car seat x


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- I'd trade every pair of Louboutin's i own to have my baby by mother's day and thats a small fortune of shoes.


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh I like it wild!! :D:D
My Mums birthing is 8th May, so would be a nice present!! :D xx


----------



## luckyme225

My brothers birthday is May 8th so I told him he better be ready to share his birthday. I even bargained with Liam that he wouldn't have to give me a card, he would just have to show up.


----------



## wild2011

there are some gorgeous summery rompers in the 3 for 2 sale at boots 24, btw, ive got loads, so i cant buy ne in smaller sizes, i was gutted as i loves them lol x


----------



## 24/7

Maybe just a little visit over the bank holiday weekend - I have two already, a grey and brown stripe one and a navy blue linen one, but a couple more couldn't hurt!! :D:D

I have just bought these too.... https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B004IL4GKC?ref=sr_11_1 xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

congratulations to the two new may mummys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Inge

sorry about popping over even though Iv graduated :haha: Any more babies on the way?
Im tired but not iykwim :wacko: Leo is so dopey :wacko:nd sleepy and he's not latching on to BF so even though I dont want to give up wer going to FF. I just want to make sure he's getting some food as MW doesnt want his weight to have gone down too much tomorow when she comes to check him again. My blood loss has slowed down but im still so sore and sore to walk much. Have an appointment to register Leo's birth on 5th may and OH has this week off for Pat leave :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmama

SOrry inge misread your post.. why don't you get a lactation consultant? Isn't it better to try every option before just quitting?


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Inge, sorry BFing isn't working too well :hugs: ask your MW for some advice tomorrow, but don't forget it doesn't matter how bubs is fed as long as he is happy! 

I think my OH needs a haircut, Dylan just walked up to him and called him mummy :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

midwife deals with it or refers u hopeful. its not quite that easy. sienna weight kept dropping inge i had lots of support tho and breast lady sent ot me but still had to switch :hugs: been there done it!

ur not aloud to graduate till all us may mummies have had them lol. xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Sorry that BF isn't working exactly how you wanted Inge, maybe some formula will help wake Leo be abit more alert and help make him abit less sleepy to latch, depending on how you feel. A happy Leo is all that matters though. :hugs:
So lovely to hear from you. xx


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> Maybe just a little visit over the bank holiday weekend - I have two already, a grey and brown stripe one and a navy blue linen one, but a couple more couldn't hurt!! :D:D
> 
> I have just bought these too.... https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B004IL4GKC?ref=sr_11_1 xx

they are adorable i want! x


----------



## 24/7

wild2011 said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe just a little visit over the bank holiday weekend - I have two already, a grey and brown stripe one and a navy blue linen one, but a couple more couldn't hurt!! :D:D
> 
> I have just bought these too.... https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B004IL4GKC?ref=sr_11_1 xx
> 
> they are adorable i want! xClick to expand...

They are really lovely quality, and some rompers I have looked at are so not me, and these just said classy. :blush: I got newborn, and think I may get some more in a bigger size. :winkwink: xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: im stopping now except when he's born ill prob go out and find a little something or 2 or 3 or 100 lol lol


----------



## 24/7

I didn't buy any newborn or 0-3 except about ten sleepsuits in each size as I didn't know how big he would be for daytime bits like rompers and dungarees, so all we have is winter outfits starting in 3-6 of jeans and t-shirts so there is a huge gap in my wardobe so I will just have to go shopping once he arrives!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Today isnt really improving. I went to the GP because well stupid MW wasnt helpful was she! lol I explained the tablets werent working I needed a MW that gave a damm or something better to take, so he said he'd give me some pain relief and has left a note for my MW tomorrow who he told me to make sure I get to speak to. he also explianed a bit more clearly about why I have the problems etc so he gives me a prescription, Im walking out, its for the same sodding thing I just sat there and told him isnt working, which I have in frigging stock pile in the house! seriously he mustnt have heard a word I said! So tonight might be a long one, the best thing would be dialling 999 and making the hospital deal with it, but I have Joshua to think of and it would mean dragging my friend out etc etc so will get through tonight and hope to god my MW has something far more productive to say. 

And Brandi, if I can hun Im queue jumping, no offence meant but Im seriously over done! lol


----------



## wild2011

yayy im not too worried, even if he is big i know newborn will fit, chloe was big and she was in them for ages, for leila and sienna i had to go and buy early baby stuff as newborn swamped them :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Aww new, is there an out of hours GP you can phone? We have one here and you can just ring and go along once GP shuts. xx


----------



## wild2011

new :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new :hugs: I hope your MW is more use than the plonkers you have had to deal with today :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah there is, but until Im screaming in pain they struggling to see my problem I think, which I do fully understand, but as the pain wont kick in till later then Im a bit screwed. they wont send out of hours drs out to the house incase it becomes a pregnancy emergency and they arent equipped, so Im facing the same issue of having to get suitable childcare for Joshua and go up to the hospital (out of hours is based there) way after dark. It might not kick off tonight, although been having cramps and tightenings all day and so far its sticking to a very regular pattern and today is no different to the previous days.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'll make an exception. You may cue jump if your due date is May 3rd or earlier only.


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl thanks hun! I either need to go long beofre 3rd May or long after lol Once I get to Sunday I'll be asking for that thread to stitch me up till May 14th pmsl


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I only say May 3 because my original due date is May 2. I suppose I ought not to panic yet. By LMP I still have 5 days left, but we're pretty sure on the April 27th date given we know when insemination/conception occurred.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I am praying its fidget doesnt come may 3rd. I know I cant keep him in 2 weeks if he wants to come out and my mum may very well miss it, but if I could chose one day in the entire year he held off it would be May 3rd!


----------



## Wiggler

Mmm, just had dinner, it was delish!!!!! Homemade creamy chicken and bacon pasta with yellow peppers and spring onions with a side salad. I even had enough left over to put aside for a snack for me and Dylan tomorrow :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im having a kids mini pizza lol a whole 213 calories :rofl: might nean I NEED to eat my white buttons later mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## wild2011

wiggler sounds delicious, u may wanna lay off the old pasta after birth hun, :haha: x

we had chilli with rice last night, i cooked so much of it, im having it again now :rofl: was delicious.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I went grocery shopping today, I was amazed did you know it is actually cheaper to buy loads of meat, fruit and vegetables than it is to buy crap? lolol 

My friend just sent me a message, grrr she is due 9 days AFTER me, and she just said she may have to cancel having Joshua tomorrow because she feels sick and has had contractions over the last hour! :(... *sulk* although me thinks it might be a false alarm, just a gut feeling but bless she is carrying bigger than me and has really had enough. Still want fidget first though, and she did promise lol


----------



## mummy3

White choc buttons:cloud9: Sorry about the doc hun, hope you can get your midwife to help tomorrow:hugs:

YAY soph:happydance:

Inge, I graduated nearly 2 months ago and still here waiting for these slow coaches to pop their LO's out so we can go to parenting:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

We're coming mummy, ach you such a nag :rofl:

Ive lost my guarantee sticker for my pram from Mothercare!! After all the fuss I went through to have the guarantee start from fidgets due date, not when I bought the pram and now I cant find it! Ive got the old one but not the new one :( The pram is only guarentee'd with a receipt, the guarantee book AND sticker inplace on the pram!!! Shoot, now I might need to come up with some cock and bull story to get Mothercare to give me another one pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

I want my baby NOW!! :hissy: I am bloody fed up with my stupid pelvis being so painful and shifting about every time I move :(


----------



## wild2011

awww new get digging for it!!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Founded it :) oops! lol It was with my receipt, which I didnt notice was also missing rofl Im such a dunce at times! lol I promise I'd be so dangerous if I had a brain lol


----------



## Wiggler

So whats everyone up to this evening? x x x


----------



## wild2011

go jump on oh wiggler, that'll get pesto on the way :hugs:

new least uve got it now :lol:

im waiting for dh to get home, hes had to go help my mum for a bit. 

kids are picking up rice off the floor, cos i refuse to hoover that volume so they can pick most up first, shouldnt have started flicking at it each other, that'll teach them lol x


----------



## luckyme225

Well when is the next full moon? Maybe a bunch of May babies will pop out then?

Have my growth scan tomorrow because I'm measuring a few weeks behind and I had a calcified placenta with my last pregnancy. I'm not worried about measuring small though as I had the same problem with Connor. Then I have a work meeting immediately after. Friday I have Cons 3 year check, my midwife appointment, then I go to work. Saturday is Connor's birthday party and Sunday is Tyler's birthday. Guess that will help keep me busy until Monday.


----------



## Wiggler

Jump? OH would be lucky if I could get onto the bed unassisted tonight :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow Lucky you got plenty to keep you occupied :) Hope tomorrow goes well hun. and all the birthday celebrations :)

:rofl: @ wiggler, you crazy woman lol lie back and think of england lol


----------



## mummy3

Wow Lucky you're gonna be busy!

I'm just sat in my recliner trying to persuade Eilidh to feed and my 2 toddlers are running havoc :haha: Trying to decide whats for lunch. Hubby got offered a job this morning with one of the companies he freelances for and its a big promotion but back in Los Angeles:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

I suppose I should be thankful that my OH is good at quickies eh? :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks New, after this I've got nothing to do until baby comes. Hopefully I'll be looking at baby pictures of your LO :) I put in for a day next week to work but they haven't put me down yet so we will see. People laugh when I say I'm going to work Friday, mostly because I'll have to squeeze my fat feet into shoes and waddle up and down the ER.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ffs wiggler I was eating then almost flipping choked to death laughing :rofl:

Hows the persuading going mummy? Havent you only just moved? Whats he thinking of doing?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww thanks lucky! i'll try make sure you are looking at baby photos... although this rate will be all May mums except us that slipped into April lol


----------



## Wiggler

:blush: sorry new :haha:

I can make sure you are looking at baby pics, Pesto will be out soon even if I have to put my hands up there and pull him/her out myself!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psycow

Mummy - congrats to your husband! Do you guys want to move back to LA?


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler! Dont fancy pulling fidget out too do you? lol


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- another move, that would be crazy. I hate moving.

I hate to play devils advocate but for all you girl using sex to get baby out there is an actually clinical study that shows people who don't have sex tend to go at 39.3 weeks and those having sex at 39.9 (don't know how they come up with the 9 part). Of course they didn't take into account whether or not the women were having orgasms with sex or using nipple stimulation with it.


----------



## Wiggler

Nah, I'll let you suffer while I post pics of Pesto on here :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

ermmm I must be passed 39.3 lol and no sex for ages :( so sex tomorrow and i'll aim for the 39.9 which would be about Friday, which suits my mum pmsl


----------



## mummy3

Yeah we moved here to Scottsdale Arizona all of 3 months ago:haha: I think hubby wants to go as its great for his career but they want him around september so got the crazy hot summer first. It was San Diego we moved from, but same difference lol. Must say not as upset at moving this time, can escape the crazy stalker :rofl:

Finally got Eilidh feeding and 1 toddler asleep


----------



## mummy3

I'll vouch for no sex and going early :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I had no sex last time and went 5 days over :(

Is the crazy stalker still pestering you hun?


----------



## new_to_ttc

But but but i stopped the sex (notout of choice lol) and it hasnt helped! lol

yay for feeding baby and sleeping toddler :)

is he taking the job then? Sounds like it would be good for you all, will they rehome you like this job did?


----------



## luckyme225

Couldn't find the study but found a link about it.

https://www.webmd.com/baby/news/19990101/sex-to-induce-labor

Wont stop me from having sex though, I need a few orgasms a week or I'd be a real brat. :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: 

Oooh maybe thats why Im being brattish... nothing to do with sleep deprivation, its a distinct lack of sex pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

New, maybe you should ask Wild if you can borrow BOB? :)


----------



## luckyme225

I wasn't having sex and I went a week early. I was too busy crying on the couch to have sex lol.


----------



## luckyme225

Ha, new maybe. Sex does make everything better! It takes away all my preggy aches and pains for a couple hours.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had zero sex all pregnancy with Joshua and went at 39+6 lol Im aiming for 39+6 again pmsl 

I dont want a BOB I want my orgasam delivering man lolol


----------



## mummy3

Yeah she still keeps trying to pester, last week she followed me to the grocery store, when in there she told her bank manager (bank is in store) that she planned on writing a bad check to buy nappies as had no money. He said that she'd go to jail so she asked for bank loan, he said she not eligible so she asked hi to buy her stuff!! He bought it :shock: She has enough to buy $700 computer but not nappies! This is the crazy I deal with lol so move would be awesome :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

luckyme225 said:


> Ha, new maybe. Sex does make everything better! It takes away all my preggy aches and pains for a couple hours.

Yup, then creates a whole lot more in the hours after lol.. but well worth it huh lol


----------



## mummy3

would get relocation:thumbup:

I'm gonna have lots of sex next time...


----------



## new_to_ttc

You having another baby??? When? Ooohhhhhh you not easily put off are you hun xxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

this morning i posted about having a lot of cramps. well last night during the night i had a few contractions that woke me up. just a couple, nothing serious at all. i hope it just leads to something!


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed for you Milos!!!


----------



## luckyme225

New- i don't get BH from sex even though I'll have 4-5 orgasms. It's total crap, I feel broken in that aspect. You think with all the RL capsules my uterus would go crazy from sex.

Mummy- yes, daily sex for you next time :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh fingers crossed milos :) xx


----------



## Wiggler

OK, random question for you ladies, are birthmarks hereditary? I have 2 birthmarks, a bright pink one on my leg and a small one on my forehead that is really only visible now when I tan, Dylan has a purple on on his eyelid, its faded loads though and you can only really see it when he is angry/upset. What are the chances of this one having one? x x x


----------



## mummy3

Go Milos:happydance:

Lol new, we spoke to perinatology about having another and they support us:happydance: So wtt 2013, not crazy enough for another so soon!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh no idea hun?? Me, my brother and my dad have a large mole in the exact same place on our body, how weird is that!


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh mummy, thats so great! Super exciting!!!!


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler my first has the exact same birthmark as me but none of the others do.

Anyone else waiting until 2013?


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh great news, and 2013 isnt too far away :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh my baby making days are done :) lol i got my 2 boys, im complete :)


----------



## Wiggler

Depending on damage to my pelvis we will be WTT 2013 :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

wiggler - i think they can be. but i'm not sure. me and OH both have on on our legs. but Milo doesnt have one anywhere.

had a contraction a little bit ago that wrapped around to my back! i hope this isnt just my body playing tricks :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh Milos!! Sending you lots of labour dust (please send back any that isn't used :haha:)


----------



## mummy3

Hubby wants june so just over 2 years. Apparently I started my progesterone injections about 6 weeks too late so there's more that can be done to help the preterm labour:thumbup:


----------



## 24/7

I am definately thinking more about another, but probably not for a couple of years either.... xx


----------



## wild2011

mummy another? :rofl: that didnt take long to organise. :lol: 
no more for me, :haha: i get frowned upon enough on number 4, and hear all the back chat my bf gets for number 7, i want to focus on my career in a few years, and would like to be able to support the kids with everything i need/want to do as they grow up within reason, its a stretch already so have decided its time to stop , though dh would argue were having 10, he can do 1 :haha:

rlt or orgasms dont give me bh. :shrug:

as for the sex study, chloe i didnt have sex in third tri :rofl: and she was 4 weeks early. leila i did twice a week or so before having her and she was edd. sienna urm i didnt have ne in the last few weeks and she was overdue, so dont know what my stats are :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Ooh wiggler are you june 2013 as well? New, I'm going to work on you during the next 2 years in parenting to get you another:winkwink:


----------



## MilosMommy7

wiggler - lol. first i have to be in labor, then i'll send massive amounts your way :)


as for more kids. i'm pretty sure this is our last. one boy, one girl :D though i've always wanted to adopt. if that ever happens it wont be for quite some times (years away).


----------



## Wiggler

I do not want to be heavily pregnant over summer again so I will probably start trying around may/juneish


----------



## wild2011

i keep thinking ill try the sperm absorbed through the gutt one, but every time its bed time im snoring before dh gets up the stairs, and in the morning, he's done so many guffs under the duvet id sooner go change the cats litter tray than par take in anything remotly near to his side of the bed :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

OH wants 7+ kids, I think the main reason for that is cos he gets loads of sex when we TTC, I want 3 or 4 :)


----------



## wild2011

he;s running late home too, has just called to say hes picking me up a kebab later, :sick: i had a small bowl of chilli earlier that i ended up leaving, though its a really lush kebab place and they come in a wrap. i might have a nibble and let him eat my scraps :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

24/7, thats you me and wiggler for round 2 2013:thumbup:

Wild, the hubby wants 6, I told him sure if peri cleared it ( thinking not a chance:haha:) but he got his way. Tbf he does so much with the kids and provides very well, so cant moan:cloud9: With career, we are setting up a company atm so I do a lot of work for that and its at home, yay!


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol mummy! While you working on me, I'll be working on my dr for my tubes tied pmsl

pmsl wild! i may try absorbing through the gut and cervix tomorrow .. though wont be able to tell you which worked best... could tell you which felt best? lololololololol


----------



## mummy3

wild2011 said:


> i keep thinking ill try the sperm absorbed through the gutt one, but every time its bed time im snoring before dh gets up the stairs, and in the morning, he's done so many guffs under the duvet id sooner go change the cats litter tray than par take in anything remotly near to his side of the bed :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

yay all good hun, if i could afford it i'd love to keep going. :rofl: but that will never happen, im an immigration advice caseworker, and its a full schedule work load so im not going back till sienna is in full time school and his nibs ready for nursery. x


----------



## Wiggler

If we had a bucketload of money and I didn't have the pelvic issues I would have loads of kids, I love being a mum so much!


----------



## 24/7

Oh gosh, no gut absorbing sperm happening here!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

he really does smell. :rofl: sienna slept in with him the other night when i was up with the piles, and she woke up and told chloe babab fatted in da bed :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

OH is doing exams for a promotion next year, and ideally he needs to pass for baby two!! xx


----------



## wild2011

ive got heartburn :cry:


----------



## mummy3

EWwwww wild:haha:

No gut absorbing sperm here either! Thats one plus of going early...

Lol new, thats not an objective study:haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Glad i'm not the only one who doesn't get BH from an orgasm or RLT. I don't think I could do semen in the gut though if it really worked I'd be tempted to try. I just have the worst gag reflex right now and can see me swallowing it 1/2 way then vomiting it back up on him. :rofl: wonder if semen helps acid reflex lolol.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Aww wild, you got any gaviscon?


----------



## mummy3

Good luck to your hubby 24/7, whats the promotion?

Wild:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

No way in hell am I trying semen in the gut, I don't put small objects in my mouth, its a choking hazard :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

if it were small objects id be ok, its the fact its hanging down between my tonsils thats the prob, no small objects here :rofl:

yes have just had some, see if it does fluff all. doubt it as per normal.


----------



## 24/7

He is in the police, so up a rank - I'm actively encouraging lots of studying!!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh good with them 24 hope he passes :)

Joshua asked me tonight if we were going to have another baby after fidget. I said noo... we dont want a house full it'll be noisey. He said oh mam just train them like you did me, Im not so bad most days :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new, Joshua is soooooooo cute!!!! Maybe one more after fidget wouldn't be too bad. :)


----------



## wild2011

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9: now add new to the june 2013 crew :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

She so wants to be in the club!! :D xx


----------



## mummy3

Awwww Joshua is seriously so cute!

Really hope he gets it 24/7, yep keep on at him, men don't like to study so we have to make em:winkwink:


----------



## Wiggler

Wild, you have to be in the 2013 crew too, don't forget your hubby expects quads next :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

New added:coffee:


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow Im shocked how many of you are against gut absorbtion lolol You missing a real treat lol


----------



## Wiggler

How is having a yukky veiny thing rammed in your gob then having it spit at you a real treat? :rofl: :sick:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: you can take me right back off that list... joshua hasnt heard fidget cry yet lololol


----------



## wild2011

veiny? mine isnt, well i mean his isnt :rofl:

no wiggler dont go there, u reminded me of that and id forgotten, though i spose that would be his ten done wiht only 1 more pregnancy. :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler said:


> How is having a yukky veiny thing rammed in your gob then having it spit at you a real treat? :rofl: :sick:

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

if ur oh didnt eat so much pesto then the stuff ud be swollowing wouldnt be half as salty :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

OH doesn't eat pesto, he isn't allowed, its MINE!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> if ur oh didnt eat so much pesto then the stuff ud be swollowing wouldnt be half as salty :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: yes get him on a nice diet of paletable foods lol


----------



## Wiggler

:sick:


----------



## molly85

nice just finishing my salad and i log in to bloww jobs are we ingesting sperm again?


----------



## Wiggler

I just told OH we are talking about what his lovejuice tastes like, he has just declared that I am a wench and he no longer loves me :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i know get him on amazing ice creams and sweet stuff that u wont eat urself and think how good it cud taste :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol yup molly... well no most arent lol they not shifting on their opinions lol


----------



## wild2011

molly85 said:


> nice just finishing my salad and i log in to bloww jobs are we ingesting sperm again?

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

wild2011 said:


> :rofl: i know get him on amazing ice creams and sweet stuff that u wont eat urself and think how good it cud taste :rofl:

Hell no, if I want to taste Ben and Jerry's I want it straight from the tub :rofl:


----------



## molly85

i'm dairy intolerant the creamyness would make me gag lol


----------



## wild2011

:haha: ok use his choking hazard as a spoon :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

well u didnt say no! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I just asked OH if I could use it to feed myself ice cream and he said no :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just told OH he lucky to have me apparently swallowing is few and far between.. his reply was 'hell girl i know this' awwww :cloud9: then he offered me gut asorbed semen before he tiled my bnathroom and if that doesnt work we'll try cervix asorbed after the bathroom :haha: Im sooooooo lucky too :)


----------



## mummy3

Thats a great solution when there's no clean spoons :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: my dh wud never refuse that lol, might have to warm it up a bit first :rofl: tell him he can have some too if he can reach it :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol how is this conversation still going since last night. Oh i may need to cue jump it's not sweep at 39 weeks it's induction lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

ouch can you imagine it in a freezing tub of ice cream :haha: mmmmmmmmm will need lots of licking clean to get it warm and usable for scoop 2 lol


----------



## molly85

lol such givers lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

ermmmmm no idea molly, usually wilds fault so we'll blame her :) lololol


----------



## wild2011

mummy3 said:


> Thats a great solution when there's no clean spoons :rofl:

see wiggler mummy agrees too, i bet she's sticking all the spoons in the dishwasher as we speak, jam the damn door woman! u have no spoons :haha:

new- i so knew ud snuck off for a gobfull! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

yep i start it then fook off to bed to let u all continue :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: you'll know whats on my lunch menu tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

I am seriously worried that this bubs isn't going to come when Dylan is at my mums. She has money set aside for a trip to pick him up and a trip to pick me, OH and bubs up frm the hospital (dropping Dylan back at the same time) but if bubs hangs about she will have to dip into her window money and I really don't want that :( Maybe its time to look into DIY sweeps :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

maybe its time for a diet change lol.. spermy pasta instead of pesto lol


----------



## wild2011

yes DIY with a spoon :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

new_to_ttc said:


> maybe its time for a diet change lol.. spermy pasta instead of pesto lol

pissing my pants laughing


----------



## 24/7

OHs ice cream spoon? :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

out of tennas hun... take your pants off and mop the floor when you is done lol


----------



## mummy3

Good plan there wild...

Wiggler, DIY sweep?

Spermy O's not spaghetti O's?:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:

if it is possible to laugh a baby out, fidget will be here any minute pmsl


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: its ok i got enough pads today to kit the entire may mumies out. i dont know how well they abosrb pesto tho :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:sick: You ladies are revolting :rofl:

All this talk of pesto is really making me crave some! We don't have any in :cry:


----------



## molly85

dear god


----------



## hopefulmama

Not to be vulgar, but I actually really love giving oral, but do not like the cum part... I can't do it it, so gross.. I don't mind if they want to get rid of i anywhere on me just not in my mouth, do it around it not in it... can't handle the texture or warmth.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im working on these nipples.. tell you what 15 minutes and the cramps are intense (in the lower uterus not wrist lol) I cant hack an hour though its too intense lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

i could give oral all day, its amazing! No problems with the desired effects either lol


----------



## Wiggler

:cry: Just walked to the bathroom and OMFG my pelvis is the worst its ever been, as well as the usual intense pain the middle of my pelvis was BURNING as I walked :cry: I hate my stupid useless body :(


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: wiggler

new- nipple stimulation i can manage 5 mins and they are tender to touch and then i feel so sore.


----------



## mummy3

It takes forever tho:wacko:

Pesto recipe, green food colouring, peanuts and an entire tub of salt:haha:


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler:hugs:


----------



## molly85

wiggler this si why i am being induced and damn i will be induced!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: :rofl; :rofl: - mummy!

hopeful - i dont think u could possibly appear vulgar next to us lot :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

The most annoying thing is that there is only one chair that is comfy for me to sit on in the entire flat (the big chair at the desk) its too big to move to the table so i can't even eat with Dylan and OH anymore :cry:

I want this baby out so much!


----------



## wild2011

is it a deffo molly, my bf is a few weeks ahead of me and on 7th, she was supposed ot be induced cos of pelvis and when she got there different consultant has refused and said she can make do with her sweeps. x


----------



## new_to_ttc

you saying I appear vulgar?? tut!! lol

:rofl: mummy!! 

:hugs: wiggler not much longer to go hun xx

I cant get in a position to do my left nipple as comfortable enough!


----------



## Wiggler

Molly I am jealous, you know when the awful pain will be over! I really feel like ringing my midwife and begging for a sweep


----------



## new_to_ttc

Same thing happened with me wild, not for pelvis though but 1 consultant said it was for the best, turned up 2nd consultant said no way, just regular monitoring!


----------



## wild2011

shit innit x


----------



## new_to_ttc

yup, but Im not in same position as your bf, or these spd ladies so have no room to complain, but it causes a lot of emotional stuff to go through especially when you go in all prepared for it!


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler that sucks:hugs: Maybe an ask for a sweep at least will work?

New how come you cant reach other nipple?:wacko:


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl i can reach it lolol they not that big and far apart lolol... just not as comfortable using my right hand, right boob is in the way and its not as comfy with left hand lol


----------



## Wiggler

Noooooooo :cry: I'm watching some trash on E4 and they just showed Max's death on Hollyoaks, so sad :cry:

I want to ring her for a sweep, but I hate making a fuss :(


----------



## wild2011

shes got a big fat c*** in the way :rofl:

wiggler good luck asking for one, i bet she refuses till 41 weeks! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i doubt you'll get a sweep until 41 weeks wiggler, maybe 40 weeks at your MWs discression xx


----------



## wild2011

sum1 i know asked for one on her edd and mw laughed and said dream on :lol:


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl wild, only in my dreams lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm sure I can google how to DIY one


----------



## wild2011

i cant reach :rofl: right i is off, dh be home shortly gunna go play with his spoon :rofl: xxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

the stupid MW and my Dr both said today, my MW might pop in tomorrow and give me a sweep try get things moving (because of the pain) and I said nooooo she said 41 weeks, Im not fishing for a sweep i want some decent pain relief... but they think she might consider it for me at 40 weeks.. Im not hopeful at all, do they even work?


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: things in the way!

WIggler, just make sure you wash your hands post pesto b4 going up:haha:

Off to take the toddlers for a bath they gross lol back soon..


----------



## Wiggler

new I heard there is a 30% chance they work, its like everything else, it'll only work when you are ready!

I might check myself for dilation tomorrow, I wanna know if anything is happening!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Id like to be checked for dilation, for no other reason then interest lol I know i have started, but would like to think all this pain is worth it and Ive gone a bit further lol

have fun Wild! Lucky cow lolol Roll on tomorrow, Im like a dog on heat :rofl:

Good luck with bath time mummy lol.... Urgh should have seen the colour of my bath after I got Joshua to take one :sick: lol


----------



## Wiggler

I heard a fun little thing to check for dilation without sticking your fingers up there. stick a mirror behind you, spread your arse cheeks and if there is a DARK purple line running up your crack from your anus, however long it is is how dilated you are. Might have a peek before bed


----------



## hopefulmama

This may sounds weird, but can you use a vibrator for nipple stimulation? so you dont have to sit their fiddle with it... I'd get somewhat bored doing alone and could manage whipping out a vibe and just sticking on my nip.


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful, I don't think taht would work, could you not get your hubby to focus on your nips during sex or foreplay?


----------



## hopefulmama

I mean thats pretty stimulating haha, yea I could but im not a huge fan of my the way my nipples look currently let alone my entire body. Ugh I really want this to be over.


----------



## molly85

yup i know the dark crack one lol.

it's if its favourable seen as i am now sofa bound believe youme i will be kicking up a fuss I am doing neighter of us favours just lieing here doing sweet FA but eatting. I can only take paracetamol. 

I got a very dubious look when i said i had pains down there like i don't know where my cerevix is am sure it's up to something so want taht checked over. I am changing midwife as mine is shocking. 

If I arrive andthey say no i'm not right I will demand my consultant comes to see me it's in m,y notes so should happen if its all ready in there


----------



## lisaf

Wow, I cannot keep up with you girls today! I really tried, lol.

just got back from my growth scan...
Baby IS measuring big... apparently the software does the calculation and he did his measurements twice. Baby is measuring 9lbs 5oz :( Doc also said that they've found their measurements to be within 10% of the actual birth weight.
Basically I'll be discussing what to do with my doctor tomorrow... they mentioned lots of scary stuff that can happen if the shoulder gets stuck and DH now thinks a C-section is the best thing for the baby. He's not going to push me, he wants to talk to the doula too etc.. he just is listening to what the doctor said could happen if the baby gets stuck and it scared him. Kind of want to cry :(
Doc also said that since I haven't even dropped yet, that induction is likely to take longer...
kind of bumming right now. DH is taking the rest of the day off work and I'm making him go on a long walk with me...


----------



## Wiggler

Molly :hugs: Its bloody hard isn't it, SPD is vile :(

My poor little boy has been so upset recently, he just wants me to be able to play with him like I used to, I feel like the worst mummy in the world,


----------



## new_to_ttc

Molly, I hope you get your way hun, but mine is in my notes too, cervix assessment at 38 weeks with the intention of induction, signed by my consultant, My cervix is soft, forward, and as of about 10 days ago 1cm dilated, but the consultant on duty when i went in for my induction still refused to do it. 

Hopeful, you need to stimulate the same sensations of a feeding baby. I dont think a viabrator would work it'd be too intense. you need to massage the entire area, not jsut the nipple, and it says to do it in deep circular motions???? Im ok with the right side as my hand naturally falls at that height etc but struggling with other side pmsl I'll get one side of my uterus contracting.. Im sure it'll tell the other side what to do! pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Lisa :hugs: Have they checked your pelvis size in relation to the baby? A big baby doesn't always mean they will get stuck :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa hun ladies have delivered bigger babies and 10% is almost a lb which baby could be smaller!! get walking, and get a ball to bring him down, but dont rush into a c section decision think about it hun, it takes a lot of recovery! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

New- oh thats not hard, I can do that myself.. i thought like stimulate it as though u were getting turned on.

Lisa- not to be pro c-section here on this, but would the big baby and i know you've mentioned the fact you're more full figured, make delivery very hard for you? also most doula's aren't on board with c-section stuff, they go the all natural route and don't know too much about an actual c-section or the medical reasoning or need for them.. I have interviewed about 10 doulas in the last month and thats how it seems to me.. I know they say they are all about whatever makes you happy, but when it comes down to it they passive aggressively push their opinions etc on you about natural birth blah blah blah...maybe yours is different.. who knows


----------



## 24/7

I'm doing lots of bouncing Lisa to try and get baby to drop, hasn't made him engage yet but everything helps xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

no, not that much, but honestly 15 minutes is a long time its boring lol... you need to do 15 mins on right, 15 on left and repeat, then do that hour 3 times a day lol It does generate some really crampy stuff though so might be worth while??


----------



## molly85

I know it's always apossibility we only have 2 consultants so there is hope the registra will do as tehy are told lol.

yikes sounds huge but you can do it


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 Sam is just going to drop, engage and pop out, you'll see ;)


----------



## 24/7

Well he had better!! I'm worried he is too big for my pelvis and that's why he won't drop. I know
I'm being silly but I'm Abit flappy!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Right ladies, Im going to try and get some sleep before these tightenings hit 5 minutes, try and avoid some of the rib stuff which is pending in the next few hours :( will take pain killers too, see if they settle niggling pain, one can only but try lol


----------



## Wiggler

Just asked Oh if I have dropped, he said "yea days ago" after I told him I knew that, I want to know of I have dropped more, he said yes, my bump is soooo low and it would account for the HUGE increase in pelvic pain too. hopefully not long now!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 he is as dinky as you hun, he'll come down you'll see our bodies are amazing xxx


----------



## 24/7

Good luck new. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you get a good nights sleep hun :hugs:


----------



## molly85

sleep well i missed the tightenings hope thats it for u


----------



## lisaf

thanks girls..
my doula is actually all about giving me the birth experience that I want. Mine has atteneded 2 c-section births. The thing is, I don't want a c-section for many reasons (if baby's life is in danger, that is a no-brainer though for getting a c-section).


----------



## Wiggler

Hun if you don't want a section don't let the docs bully you into one, try for natural if thats what you want. Labour and birth is so medicalized (is that even a word? you get what I mean though?) nowadays, a lot of what happens is because it easier for the medical people, laying on your back, episiotomies, c-sections for some things... etc etc


----------



## mummy3

Goodnight new:hugs:

Lisa, :hugs: get all the info, research then make a decision you are comfortable with.


----------



## molly85

god i do worry what i would have done even a 100 years ago


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- thats good she's done the c-section route before. dDef do what makes your comfortable and think about it. What are the risks for you if you don't have one?


----------



## lisaf

The risk is that they worry that the bigger the baby is, the higher the chances are of him either not fitting at all, or getting stuck with his head out.
With him not fitting at all, that just means I'll labor and push and end up with a c-section anyway.
If he gets stuck with his head out and his shoulders stuck... well thats really rare but its the scariest thing that can happen with a birth... they can't do a c-section, they HAVE to get the baby out. This could result in a dislocated shoulder for the baby, a broken collar bone, broken pelvis/tailbone for me.... in extreme bad cases the baby could end up with permanent nerve damage in their arm or even die if they can't get him out.

So getting stuck is really rare, but its just really bad. Even if the baby gets stuck, the serious injuries aren't super high odds either, they often get the baby unstuck with little problem.


Is it really bad that I'm slightly vain about not having a big baby? :( Obviously I'm going to have a healthy sized baby no matter what, but I just don't want to be setting any records, lol...


----------



## hopefulmama

Wow that is scary, about the shoulder/collar bone thing. I saw that on the only episode of some baby show you guys were all talking about watching. The one mom had thi shappen to her previous baby yet she was convinced to do another vaginal birth then ended up needing an emergency c-section.

Do you really want to put yourself in a situation where thats a chance?


----------



## MilosMommy7

well, i had a contraction at 7:55pm and now one at 8:07. used contraction master to time it and it was 48 seconds long. i think i'll start timing them just to be safe. i really hope she's not teasing me!


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - I don't want that to happen, but I don't want to choose a c-section if the odds of the scary thing happening are really low. If its a 1% chance of the shoulder getting stuck, is that really worth a c-section and all the other risks and the painful recovery that come with that? (not all are painful but I've heard some are)
Also, there is no way to predict if the baby will fit or not. There are women who have 7lb babies that get stuck and have to have c-sections etc. A lot of it has to do with the angle they come down and out.

My mom had 2 babies that were over 9lbs and we have very similar builds. I get scared at the 10lb mark, but we're not there yet and I feel like my body can handle it. I just need to get labor going naturally somehow .. that would be the best outcome if I could go into labor on my own in the next few days.


----------



## lisaf

exciting milo!! Send some labor vibes my way please :)


----------



## molly85

if you went over due I would be worried. but 9lb is big but not unpassable. they don't do sections in my hospital for size unless its scary. would they maybe consider induction at 40 weeks instead of sectionso you are monitored and they will see straight away if that monster gets stuck?


----------



## lisaf

if the head comes out and the shoulders don't the can't do a c-section... if the head itself simply won't fit, a c-section is always an option.

They're not pushing me towards a c-section right now, they're just offering it and telling us that its the absolute safest way to deliver this baby (this is just a way to avoid the possibility of getting stuck though, if that doesn't happen, then this would not be dangerous and there is no reason to think that he'd get stuck at this size).
I'll find out tomorrow from my doctor, but I have a feeling they will want to induce me by my due date and probably won't want me going past due.
I'm going to finally ask for a cervical check since from what I'm reading, nipple stimulation is not likely to help unless your cervix is effaced etc. Then we're going to get serious about some at-home eviction techniques.


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisa - i'll send as much as i can, you and wiggler want some. but i gotta be greedy until i'm in real labor :p lol


----------



## molly85

i have just been looking up all this effacing business. 
The MW has never offered an exam so had a fiddle myself, well i can reach my cervix which has to be good ( i have checked this bishops score things) it's far softer than i remember from checking when charting nice and squishy unlike the end or my nose which isquite tough. and tought i could feel it opening but could be wromng i have short fingers. I have to be favourable for induction unless something changes. I mentally gave myself the right points but am probably wrong.

Oh andmy CM seems to have cleared up except for the watery stuff i assume is sweat because i have had it for weeks


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- hope baby gets a move on so you can have your vaginal birth. Start bouncing like crazy on your birth ball. I know you said you like to lounge in your recliner but at this point you want to refrain from lounging back since it can convince baby to be back to back which can make it even harder for baby to engage.


----------



## hopefulmama

God all i want right now are double stuffed oreos and a glass of milk to dip them in, but i don't feel like getting dressed to go get some.. ughh and my husband is out for dinner with clients... sucks so bad. We have a vending machine in the building by the gym (go figure) but it just has regular oreos not the doubles.. not nearly as good.


----------



## luckyme225

I actually stared at the double stuff oreos for a few minutes when I was out grocery shopping but decided against it because I'll be eating enough junk for days from all the birthday party crap this weekend.


----------



## hopefulmama

A piece of cake would work too haha. I have ice cream, ice cream sandwiches and granola bars here, but all of the stuff i have is the low fat yada yada.. I want real junk sweet stuff.


----------



## luckyme225

MM ice cream sandwich sounds good. I have the worst heartburn these days so I probably shouldn't be eating so late but I want some ice cream. I'm going to go take a bath and listen to music to help relax my achy fat body.


----------



## hopefulmama

I've been bouncing on my ball the last hour & 1/2.. So much more entertaining than watching tv on the couch.... I do like 2 hours a day, hope it does something. 

Yea I have the Klondike 100 calorie sandwiches and they are way better than the skinny cow, but i live for the skinny cow fudge bars, they're amazing.. tasty treats for 100 calories r right up my alley.


----------



## MilosMommy7

i've been having some contractions for the last 2 hours. but they've calmed down over the past 40 minutes, doubt anything will happen tonight though.


----------



## hopefulmama

You OK milos?


----------



## MilosMommy7

yeah, the contractions seem to have gone away :/ i knew it was too good to be true :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama

Ha not to sound gross, u should have masturbated when u got them so u would have an orgasm and really push things along... I came up with this earlier for the next time I get bh's


----------



## MilosMommy7

lol! too bad my son is up! i havent been able to orgasm for over a month now. so i havent tried in a really long time. maybe me and OH will have sex tonight or something. if he's not too tired after work. it really sucks with him getting off work at 1:30am.


----------



## hopefulmama

I had seriously the easiest orgasm i've ever had in my life earlier, normally just regular sex after a minute or so won't do it esp when i wasn;t in the mood to start with but today minute it got in, i was having the best orgasm, so weird. Not complaining though.


----------



## MilosMommy7

i have tons of sex dreams. maybe i'll give it a try sometime!


----------



## luckyme225

Milo- hope things start to pick up again. Could you walk around your house to see if it encourages them to come back?

Hopeful- I think my arm would fall off if I tried to self service haha. My bump is quite massive and annoying to reach around just to wipe. I already feel bad enough for my husbands arm trying to reach around it. :haha:


----------



## MilosMommy7

lucky - i attempted that already, the only thing that happened was they slowed down! :dohh: the exactly opposite of what i wanted to happen.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- no way i'm wasting my times with hands, takes to long. vibrators are fast and easy haha. Like I said to milos, today I was shocked how fast and easy it was to orgasm having sex, was as easy it is with a vibrator but like 100x better

Every time when im done bouncing on ball the baby is moving soo much and so low. Probably shouldn't do it at nighttime, cause now he's so active and i want to hop in bed and watch tv.


----------



## luckyme225

Milo- It really sucks that labor seems to tease so many of you

Hopeful- the ball always puts my boy to sleep, though anytime i lay on my side he tends to wake up and shake his ass.


----------



## lisaf

well, we went out to dinner tonight at 6pm and I only JUST sat down... we went on another walk after dinner, then I spent a couple hours cleaning/organizing the house etc... 
My back and hip are killing me, so I did cave and am in the recliner right now. Baby doesn't seem to go back to back much as his butt is always sticking right out front, lol. I'm not good at feeling if something is a hand or foot or knee.. but a big round solid thing that isn't his head must be his butt.

I'm going to eat some spicy pistachios right now... hot onion garlic flavor... yummmmm really hoping to get things going.
I did google about nipple stimulation and got some VERY specific instructions and this tidbit from the mayoclinic "Nipple stimulation or breast massage may release the hormone oxytocin, which can lead to contractions &#8212; but the cervix must be ready to open for labor to actually begin"
Here are the explicit instructions and also a warning about cervix needing to be ready "One of the natural labor inducing methods is nipple stimulation. Nipple stimulation releases hormone called natural Oxytocin. It's good to note, however, that nipple stimulation has to be done correctly according to reliable instructions because it can lead to very strong uterine contractions if done too frequently. 

In order to release Oxytocin by nipple stimulation, massage your nipples by rolling them between your thumbs and forefingers for 2 minutes. Then rest for 3 minutes. Repeat rolling and resting for 20 minutes. This usually gets the labor contractions to start. Remember that you should use nipple stimulation to induce your labor only if your cervix has already effacated."

So I'm going to have my doctor check my cervix at my appointment tomorrow to see if there is any hope of stuff like nipple stimulation working.


----------



## MilosMommy7

well the contractions from earlier died down. then they came back for an hour. and now they're gone again :dohh: atleast something is happening though! lol.

lisa - i've heard that you have to do that for hours before it'll start active labor though. idk if i have patience for that. hahah.


----------



## lisaf

well I'll try the 20 minute thing I posted earlier :) I couldn't keep it up for an hour but every 2 minutes out of 5 for 20 minutes? I can do that! :)


----------



## meow951

Morning ladies.

Hope everyones ok.

Saw the midwife yesterday and she did a sweep. Apparently i'm 1cm, probably wont do anything though lol. It's my due date today so i'm ready for him to come now. I have hardly slept in days as DH keeps snoring. I'm so tired and fed up i just want to cry. I know i'll be tired when bubs is here but at least that will be for a reason and i'll have my gorgeous son.


----------



## Wiggler

What is it with my son and 5am? He woke up super early again, the little meanie! :haha: 

My pelvis is still super sore this morning, but I need to do some tidying so going to have some paracetamol and get on later this morning, then this afternoon I plan on relaxing in the garden while Dylan runs around and tires himself out :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Meow :hugs: You should kick him out of bed when he snores, you need sleep hun :hugs: Happy due date!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

ugh, sorry meow! DH has actually been waking me up with his snoring when normally I can sleep through it.

Just did a 20 minute round of nipple stimulation.. for a while I thought I was getting a achey pelvis like early PMS cramping.. but not so sure about that now. Oh well, it was worth a shot.. now my nipples are sore :haha:


----------



## heyyady

I've read so much I don't know where to begin!

Good luck Soph!

Brandi- I'm so sorry my girls MASSIVELY jumped the queue, but as they are already here, can I please keep my foof unstitched?!?

Mummy- OMG I can't believe you're going to pack it all in and move AGAIN!

Inge- Don't be discouraged, hon- he'll take to BF soon- it's hard when they're so new and sleepy, but it will come to him :hugs: And I haven't left for the parenting section either- well, sort of as I post in preemies... but I'd rather hang out here til they get on the ball and catch up :haha:

New- I say the next person who tells you it's only hormones you knock out and say "No, THAT'S hormones, bitch!" :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- C-sections are a big scary thing, until you're in there- and then it's really no big deal- I mean, it IS because it's a major surgery and all- but you don't feel it, and it's over really quick. :hug:


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy, I LOVE your new avatar, the girls are soooooo gorgeous!


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisa - i attempted it. only did it twice, but got side tracked. lol.

heyy- i agree with wiggler. love the new avatar! :D


----------



## lisaf

lol milos mommy.. I didn't feel any cramping until the 3rd round of nipple stimulation... 
not that i'm in labor now or anything, lol

Is crankiness a sign of impending labor? I'm super short with DH right now :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Morning!!

Another rubbish night sleep, zzz!! On a plus baby is back to busying today after a couple of quiet days, just a shame its all in my ribs, and not an attempt to engage!! xx


----------



## wild2011

new_to_ttc said:
 

> the stupid MW and my Dr both said today, my MW might pop in tomorrow and give me a sweep try get things moving (because of the pain) and I said nooooo she said 41 weeks, Im not fishing for a sweep i want some decent pain relief... but they think she might consider it for me at 40 weeks.. Im not hopeful at all, do they even work?

my bf has had 3 so far, and even though waters r buldging, and shes 3cm they have done nothing, had pains after the first oen and nothing from the last 2, however with her last lo she had one and he was born 3 hours later, all depends if your ready, they say 48 hours is the cut off , so if it works u will have lo in that time. xx



lisaf said:


> Wow, I cannot keep up with you girls today! I really tried, lol.
> 
> just got back from my growth scan...
> Baby IS measuring big... apparently the software does the calculation and he did his measurements twice. Baby is measuring 9lbs 5oz :( Doc also said that they've found their measurements to be within 10% of the actual birth weight.
> Basically I'll be discussing what to do with my doctor tomorrow... they mentioned lots of scary stuff that can happen if the shoulder gets stuck and DH now thinks a C-section is the best thing for the baby. He's not going to push me, he wants to talk to the doula too etc.. he just is listening to what the doctor said could happen if the baby gets stuck and it scared him. Kind of want to cry :(
> Doc also said that since I haven't even dropped yet, that induction is likely to take longer...
> kind of bumming right now. DH is taking the rest of the day off work and I'm making him go on a long walk with me...




lisaf said:


> hopeful - I don't want that to happen, but I don't want to choose a c-section if the odds of the scary thing happening are really low. If its a 1% chance of the shoulder getting stuck, is that really worth a c-section and all the other risks and the painful recovery that come with that? (not all are painful but I've heard some are)
> Also, there is no way to predict if the baby will fit or not. There are women who have 7lb babies that get stuck and have to have c-sections etc. A lot of it has to do with the angle they come down and out.
> 
> My mom had 2 babies that were over 9lbs and we have very similar builds. I get scared at the 10lb mark, but we're not there yet and I feel like my body can handle it. I just need to get labor going naturally somehow .. that would be the best outcome if I could go into labor on my own in the next few days.

Lisa hunni, my first was 10lb 11, 36 weeks, nobody new she was big or that i even measured big and i was only a teeny little thing myself then, i birthed her on gas and air alone, 10 minutes of pushing a total of 45 minutes labour... i did have to have stitches after, but actually it was the stitching that hurt not the tearing ( i wasnt even aware i had torn) i was right as rain in 2 days also which is much quicker that recovery from a c section.. i can only imagion how bad it could have been if id gone to 40 weeks +, but im so glad i birthed her myself. infact id say apart from the fact i pushed for 10 minutes and not 2-3 pushes like my other 2, it was the easiest labour. my 5lber was by far the most painful and 3rd was longer. xxx

do what u feel best with, and remember any one of us could end up with a emergency section regardless of size. xx


----------



## Wiggler

1 week to go for me!!!! EEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Happy 39 Weeks Wiggler!! :D
Just about to try and tempt baby out with egg on toast. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I really wanted egg on toast for breakfast but couldn't be bothered to make it, so I finished off the pasta I made last night instead, it was delish! Going to make a load more soon for lunch. I was right too, its much better cold than hot :)


----------



## heyyady

Poor poor pesto baby- will come out all green and noodle shaped :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I'll stick to my egg I think. :p But I wouldn't mind some pesto pasta right about now too!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: 

im beginning to think ur having an affair with pasta .. 

happy 39 weeks :happydance: 

for the past 3-4 days ive been gagging and almost sick throughout the day. 

i didnt play with any spoons last nite, :haha: a mouthfull of kebab and off to bed i went, only attention dh got was a cuddle this morning, until he dropped one and i rolled back over and went back to bed, smelly git!


----------



## wild2011

on the plus side he did pop to the shop and bought some ice creams for the kids. urmmmmmm opened freezer to see what he got and its full of magnums and soleros, like hello dont waste them on kids, they have ice pops, im gonna seriously have to help eat them :lol: he bought them idvidually though, he must have emptied their freezer at the shop there are loads.


----------



## heyyady

So the new dumb rule in the NICU is that cobedding is not allowed- So I told my nurses they needed to pretend they were blind today :blush: My girls need their Sissy Time!


----------



## Wiggler

I do love pasta!!

Mmmm I love magnums!! Send some my way!!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Heyym thats a lovely piccy!! They are so cute!!


----------



## wild2011

aww hey :cloud9: what a dumb rule too xx any news on coming home!? x


----------



## 24/7

Lovely picture hey. :D 
Ooooh magnums - YUM!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan recently learnt a new word - "stuck" he doesn't say it like that though... he says dick :rofl: His blankie got stuck down the side of the sofa and he was stood there screaming dick at it :rofl: 
He doesn't say cock and fuck for clock and foot anymore though, clock has turned into cyock and foot has turned into fut :haha: I am so proud of him! 

I really should get started on the cooking and tidying, but I really can't be bothered.


----------



## wild2011

the almond ones are my fav yum yum


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: at dylan, 

sienna has spent the morning sitting on the bottom stairs shouting at chloe " i notttttttttt paying ball" and now on the sofa screaming at leila " u r not shitting der" :rofl: kids!

have just lost some plug and have shooting pains in my foo fooo


----------



## Wiggler

Aww thats so cute!!! I can't wait for Dylan to start talking in sentences! His speech is coming on so well since his eating picked up that hopefully it won't be long, I really don't want him to have to go to speech therapy. I had to when I was younger cos I wouldn't talk, turns out I was just being lazy :rofl:

Put that plug back in Wild, no queue jumping!! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:sick: i am not putting any gunk back inside my foo :rofl: ive lost it for a while but only once in the last 10 days or so, so nothing new apart from the stabbing pain isnt too pleasent. :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning!

arghh and what a morning. My friend had some tightenings yesterday evening and has an achey tummy from them today (welcome to my world!) but left me a text at 9am to say she cant take Joshua at 12, tried the nursery and playscheme they both full arghhhhhh I dont blame her bless she hasnt tolerated much of this pregnancy (despite it being her 3rd) but I am now really at a loose end! Joshua is my whole world, but I seriously needed today (not just because the bathroom is getting fixed or because Im getting some fun lol) Ive been looking forward to it for days, some me time.

MW rang, but I missed the call, it just said I'll see you Saturday. Im done with MWs and Drs so as polite as she was (think Im done with being pregnant now!) I'll just sort myself out till Saturday, I coped another night without ringing the Drs, its only 2 more till Saturday! 

Heyy love the pics of the girls! how cute!

Wiggler, how you going to give up pasta when pesto is here? lol I think you need to find a helpline in advance lol

morning 24 and wild :) 

so whats todays plans? anyone want a really cute and whitty 7year old, he is house trained and can be returned before evening meal so wont be a burden lol


----------



## wild2011

i'd have him in a flash hun, shame ur so far away. :hugs: :grr: ur not getting much joy with these mw's and drs are you hun. xx


----------



## 24/7

Sorry the MW wasn't much help new. :hugs: 
No plans here, washing, ironing and possibly visiting my Mum if I can face a possible mood. xx


----------



## wild2011

ive got washing and ironing, and a quick shop run for milk, cant be bothered to move tho ;rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Same wild, I'm just staring at my iroing pile. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wasnt the MWs fault to be fair, she probably hasnt had a proper message, just a note to ring a list of mums while she been away, and I didnt answer the phone as I was on the other line (and didnt realise it was MW) so she just left me a message to say she'll see me Saturday. I could ring her back, we'll see, she sounded rushed. She been on Jury service for ages and she probably got so far behind, I know she has 4 home births due same time as me so they may be taking priority right now.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive got too little washing to do a load, and all my ironing is up to date thanks to my mummy lol I just need to keep it all in the wardrobes, before tomorrow as she'll go mad if its still on the side where she left it pmsl


----------



## wild2011

mines upstairs, i do it in my bedroom, or id scare off visitors with the piles of clothes :rofl:

kids have buggered off upstairs to play so ill have a quick hoover ina mo and shift myself.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arghh OH has had cancellations all morning, which means he is now free all day to crack on with my bathroom, BUT my cancellations mean I still got trouble here so he cant even get started. Its going to be one of them days, I can feel it in my bones lol


----------



## wild2011

not in ur bones, mrs, i thought u were gunna absorb it thru gut and cervix, not ur bloody bones! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: i wont be absorbing anything at this rate :rofl:

You watch, I'll find a baby sitter then go into labour and still have to cancel today lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Id have had my mum, but I made my dad talk her out of coming up yesterday so I could have some much needed 'me time' with OH pmsl If she was here she would have taken Joshua out lol, but also would have come back right at a badly timed moment :rofl: and well Joshua doesnt know his mum is a minx so my dad told her to stay where she is until tomorrow pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

Woo, I just made my first ever bowl of porridge without burning it or turning it into a lumpy mess :haha: it was yummy :)


----------



## wild2011

10.30 and uve had pasta and porridge? :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

you're supposed to have the porridge BEFORE a bowl of pasta! lol


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## 24/7

Mmmm porridge!! :D:D 
Soup for me soon. xx


----------



## 24/7

Zzz, my Mum just rang, in a mood still. :( Yapping on about how lucky my friend is to have had a baby girl.... :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

You ladies are jealous, thats what it is, jealous of my super stomach :haha:

24/7 :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Hmm.... You keep telling yourself that wiggler. :p 
Nearly time to take the duvet cover out the tumble drier and fight it onto the bed!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I think I'm going to have a lay down for a few mins before Dylan wakes up, he's been asleep for 2 hours already but I don;t have the heart to wake him. Talk to you lovely ladies later x x x


----------



## 24/7

Yes, you must be exhausted after all that eating wiggler. :p
Happy napping. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow 24 Id have so snapped if that was my mum :hugs: 

How can you want or eat porridge in this weather? Its baking a million degree's out there!

I just checked my bank, Im not sure if it is good or bad news, but I got paid lol, less than my monthly wage, but more than I expected for Mat pay, so either Im onto a good Mat pay for 33 weeks, or they owe me some wages rofl I wont know until my pat slip comes in next week lol but as i expected this month to be Mat pay, Im up a bit on my budjet so all is good for now lol 

I just cancelled OH :( Joshua does not want us painting with him here it makes him feel sick, and tbh I dont want to start tiling etc with him here either so bathroom is not getting done, the other certianly isnt getting done lol Now everyone is having a bad day! Joshua is so grumpy and upset he was so looking forward to seeing his friends today.


----------



## 24/7

I'm getting close, she went on and on again about not seeing her enough, but I'm tired, uncomfortable, am obsessed with being organised in the house!! She never made it past 35 weeks, so never had this last bit to deal with!! She even added in today how my Dad thinks its so strange I'm being so lazy?! GRRRR!!

Sorry you had to cancel OH new. :hugs: xx


----------



## 24/7

New, I got paid more too this month because of the change in personal allowance with tax - Or so I assume. xx


----------



## wild2011

booo for mums and dads being so unthoughtful :grr;

new thats pants for all of u! :hugs:

wiggler sleep off that food soon be round 3! :rofl: im most certainly not jealous i dont like porridge or pesto, and i couldnt ndigest pasta more than once a week, id not be able to poo :rofl:

well ive done:

a load of washing, and washed a load of nappies- all out on line.
cleaned the litter tray
hoovered washed up and mopped. 
bleached downstairs loo.

left to do:
bath dressed, ironing and shop, whats the bets i get the bath and dressed go to shop for milk, come home and sleep and bnb and leave the ironing :rofl:

ooooh theres a thought, if i leave it another hour till i go to shop, we can have chip shop for lunch. mmmmmmmmmm vinegar.


----------



## 24/7

I have done two washes, a pile of ironing and errrrr thought about loading the dishwasher. :p

Mmmm, chips for lunch!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah really lazy, because pregnancy isnt tiresome enough on its own without all the every day stuff you have to do :hugs:

Im not speculating what my wage is about lol It SHOULD be 4 weeks of annual leave, in which case its short lol but then I have a feeling they are being creative with my leave to over some toil hours, and that this month is Mat leave (i havent had a pay of annual leave yet despite having 4 weeks off, but Im usually paid for the month of what I do, so this month has been maternity leave)... in which case, its a nice nice Mat pay. I dont think my taxes have been altered because Ive always been under the bracket. i will see when the pay slip arrives lol Either way, its more than I budjetted for just incase :) 

Now what to do today :)


----------



## wild2011

hmmm is that allowed? chips for lunch? ir should they have been for breakfast!?? :haha:

i actually fancy a potato fritter, loaded with vinegar in a fresh unbuttered bap. might get that for me and chips for the kids nom


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh chips and vinegar mmmmmm I might go down the coast and have chips on the sea side :)

I still only have my bedroom to do and keep the ironing, all of which needs doing later today because Im pretty sure my parents are coming up tomorrow lol I cant get hold of my mam to find out though lol but the rest of the house is done finished and been kept on top of yay!


----------



## wild2011

:happydance: i love a tidy clean house, if only for 5 mins a day :rofl:

right going for a bath and get dressed. xx


----------



## 24/7

Right, I'm going to walk my lazy bum to the kitchen in abit and have chips too, microchips!! :D:D 
I have now done the dishwasher and the tumble drier has just bleeped to time to tackle the bed!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

brilliant! Joshua went to the park while I tied up some loose ends, told him be back at 12.00 then we'll do something nicer than going to his friends to cheer him up, his choice... so off he toddled with his sulk ... he just came bouncing back in, dont want to go out now mam rhys and alex are on the park with me Im happy and having fun, will check in at 12.00 seeya...... so just mummy on her own :cry:


----------



## 24/7

Aww new. :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

i didn't get a chance to sleep, but had a lovely lay down but then had to get up cos Dylan woke up and started SCREAMING for food, seriously you would think I never fed him with the amount of screaming and crying there was :dohh:

I actually never want to eat again, I don't know whats in that porridge stuff I got but I'm still full!!!

OH will be home for lunch in 20 mins, I think I'm going to lay down while he is here, its hot and I'm sleepy and achey :(


----------



## 24/7

Whats for Dylan's lunch? :D 
Wow, I can't believe you are actually full!! :p My Appertite has gone the last few days?! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

thanks 24, kids so unreliable as a play mate lol Spoke to my dad, he hinted the parents might be here tonight, but I cant see that my mum has her slimming group until 9ish... but probably means definitely tomorrow, so fun afternoon out then evening of bedroom tidying and clothe keeping I think lol make it look like I did it all in the week pmsl


----------



## Wiggler

He's having a honey sarnie at the moment, I don't have the energy to stand in the kicthen and make up something proper so OH can make him something better when he gets in :haha:

I can't believe I'm full either, I was so looking forward to having a nice big lunch too :(


----------



## 24/7

Time for fidget to get ready then!! :D

Oh gosh, wilds poo habits have passed over to me, well not the runs part, just the frequency and it now hurts to sit on my ball. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, why don't toddlers have mute buttons? He is currently having a HUGE tantrum cos I refuse to feed him his sarnie, bread is one of the few foods he will happily feed himself so of course I'm not going to feed it to him. Can't wait to go hide in the bedroom for 40 mins when OH gets home :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

A honey sandwich???? :sick:

My mum is so sure he is going to come this weekend, and I really dont feel like he is at all. Im going over, way over. Nothing is any different to what it has been for the last few weeks. Its going to break my heart to know she is going away so upset :(


----------



## 24/7

I feel exactly the same new, absolutely nothing is giving me any indication he is on his way!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

wiggler I dont know how to break this to you hun, but the older they get the louder their tantrums get, and they dont develop a mute button over time either pmsl


----------



## new_to_ttc

If these tightenings etc were new id be optimistic, but they not, they have been as intense and regular for way over a week. Who knows, MW may check dilation at weekend, and may disturb something. I dont expect a sweep, but I dont think I need one, I just need a gentle nudge to take it over that 5 minutes apart lol


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, now he has decided his cup full of MY juice that I was nice enough to share with him isn't good enough and he wants more! I'm starting to look forward to him going to my mums tomorrow, that way she can deal with his strops and I can just relax :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

OMG!! Was just about to text OH to complain about my poo/ball issue as I know it will make him laugh (men?!), went to press send and thankfully I paused, as I was about to send to to a work colleague!! :blush::blush::haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Almost a very embarrasing incident!! :D:D xx


----------



## 24/7

Sorry Dylan is playing you up today Wiggler. :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

I think he has a cold, his nose is soooooooooo runny since he woke up :sick:


----------



## 24/7

Yuck!! Hopefully it passes ASAP!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: :rofl: 24!!!! What are you like lolol 

But do trying all 4s on the ball, may help you release some pressure so you can go to the toilet :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Geez ladies, is all you ever talk about is food? It's 7:30am, I've been awake since 4:00am and all I've had is a Similac Mom. I'm not even thinking about breakfast!!

heyy - Yes, you may stay unstitched.

I kind of skipped over the whole ingestion of -ahem...but since none of us are ladies on this board, I will say that NOTHING is happening, even combined with an orgasm. Miss Anberlin is still stuck. I have a midwife appointment today that I hoped I wouldn't need, but what can an unlady do, right?

On that note, staying on the ladylessness, I seem to have developed insomnia over the last two days with tons of hip and pelvic pressure and pain, lost a big glob of gloop this morning and have had 7 bowel movements in 15 hours!! I hope this means someone's evicting herself since she's already lost a year's allowance.

I also realized that even though I was first in line to have a baby, and nine of your little invaders decided to jump the cue, I'm still the first for something...I'm the first May Blossom to go overdue!!! Not sure how proud I am of that though :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Oh new, I can go, thats the problem now!! :p
Will be doing all fours on the ball though, I'm not giving up on the get Sam to engage mission!! :D 

Hi brandi!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh lol, i see lol 

I need to eat more I only eat when someone cooks for me lol 

Brandi, I think we'll be fast following you into over due May blossoms, meow is due today (congrats hun!!) and me on Saturday, none of us got promising eviction signs yet!


----------



## heyyady

I actually think I was the latest May Blossom, with a due date of June 2nd... :shrug: what can I say, my ladies have my patience! 

Wiggler- grab every second of spare sleep you can! You wanna think Dylan doesn't have a mute button, just wait til baby Bethany is here!

New- I'm sorry your day didn't work out, hon :hugs: 

Brandi- take your props where you can get them! Be PROUD of being the first to go over- and then tell that little stinker to GET OUT!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have and she just doesn't want out!

New - I will GLADLY welcome the two of you into the club, not because I want you to still be pregnant, but it's lonely in here. I'm the only one here, and the only one left in the Sweet Peas too.

Hi 24/7!!


----------



## Wiggler

I will be really pissed off if I go overdue, I would actually cry! This baby will be here by Sunday or else!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Unfortunately Wiggler, threats and bribes don't work. I threatened this one with losing a year's allowance for every day over she goes and that was over 3 weeks ago...she's still comfy in there


----------



## Wiggler

When I went over with Dylan I tried bribing him with chocolate, offered him a tenner a week pocket money from birth, told him I would let him get a tattoo at 15 :rofl: Then one night I said "fine, stay in there then, I don't care..." and 5 hours later my waters broke :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

Look on the bright side, Brandi- at this rate you'll never have to pay her an allowance... Just think of all the $$$ you'll save that you can use to take yourself somewhere AMAZING as a treat for being pregnant for 10 months!
May I make a suggestion???
https://www.travelagentcentral.com/...-agent-meets-with-le-meridien-bora-bora-20251


----------



## new_to_ttc

I read somewhere that you should count your due date as 42 weeks, then you dont get to 40 weeks and get frustrated!


----------



## 24/7

Overdue and induction are not words I like to hear at the moment!! :p xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My midwives hate me, I bet. I told them I will downright refuse induction even if I go to 42w1d...their notes in my file aren't pretty, lol.

I just hope this one isn't planning on staying put until Daddy's birthday...May 16.


----------



## Wiggler

Stupid pelvis has flared up again, I knew laying down earlier wouldn't be a good idea :dohh: Baby, get the hell out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 24/7

Aww wiggler. :hugs: xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I just stuck my tongue out at Isaiah and blew raspberries at him, to which he seriously and sternly, finger-wagging and all, replied, "Mommy! No penis! (spitting)!) :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I better get walking or something...may the ingestion of - ahem, worked, because I just had 3 very strong and very painful contractions since posting that. I hope something's happening, but I'm not depending on it.


----------



## Wiggler

Hurry up Anberlin, come out and stop torturing your poor mummy!!!!


----------



## 24/7

I'm finishing my tidying in a bit then going for a walk. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I am going to rest my poor pelvis then in about an hour go out to the garden and let Dylan burn off some energy.


----------



## new_to_ttc

we're going for a walk along the seaside :) Joshua has packed a little bag so he can get messy and play and get wet :) Something is telling me to pack spare clothes for me.. god knows why I never had that feeling before hmm weird! Wishful thinking probably pmsl


----------



## 24/7

Oooooh new!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

How weird, Joshua has packed his little bag, and I told you about thinking I need clothes (didnt mention it to him he was in the garden), and he just came in, asked if we needed a towel, so I said oh yeah, and then he said I best take my phone too, we dont know what might happen and your phone might break or something! freaky!! He NEVER takes his phone, its for emergency only when he is at the park etc not with me!


----------



## Wiggler

Ooooh, maybe fidget will come today!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I doubt it lol


----------



## 24/7

Maybe Joshua has an extra labour sense. :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

So, obviously my pasta baby eviction plan isn't working - to eat so much pasta that I will get mega consipated and all the poop pressure will just pop baby out so new plan... I'm going to suck baby out with my Dyson, and once thats done I will contact Dyson, tell them about how multifunctional their vacuum is and they will send me a free top of the range one :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

In your dreams woman!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

New baby AND a new Dyson... that would be so fab! My poor Dyson really isn't doing too well :(


----------



## 24/7

Oh dear, poor Dyson. :( xx


----------



## wild2011

u should share ur pasta wiv ur dyson wiggler, ur obviously not dropping enough waste on the floor :rofl:

brandi- i had 10 clear outs in less than 3 hours a couple of nights ago, and itg wasnt something id eaten either. :haha:

well had bath walked to shop, ended up with a king rib and chips :cloud9: ive managed 6 chips and a moutfull of king rib, im not ammused, i have no room at all for ne more, and thats all ive eaten today :cry:im hungry just no where to put it, the walk has also caused my foo to hurt alot, which isnt like me, i walk miles a day normally. now extremely sleepy and achy boooooooooooooooooo


----------



## lisaf

:rofl: Wiggler, you're too funny! If only that dyson plan would work!!!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Just thought i'd check in & tell u NOTHING is happening here either, i'm destined to go overdue so just getting used to that idea & anything else is a bonus :D

New i thought my wages didn't seem right either is it because this month we'll get 90% of our normal wages? 
I need to check my wage slip!

OMG Asda was mental this morning people were shopping like it was christmas or something i was in there for 3 hours & spent so much although the idea is that it lasts us the next 2 wks?


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: wud..... 
We are off for a big food shop tonight!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

had a brief kip and feel all the worse for it fele like i cud go to bed for the night already, shame the kids r wide awake :rofl: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

edit: ironing still not started :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No labour here. The contractions stopped right after I posted :growlmad: :brat:

But I'm glad to see you ladies are behaving so far and not cue jumping!


----------



## wild2011

im too tired and my foo is too achy to jump ne one or ne thing :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

You ladies are not giving me hope!!! I was hoping since this was #2 that he would come a bit early.


----------



## wild2011

im hoping itll; be 4th time lucky :rofl: 2 late 1 early, lets have another early for me plsssssss


----------



## mummy3

Brandi, I would also like to request to stay unstitched? My little march baba was just over keen to get here... I think Anberlin will arrive next tuesday!

New thats strange, waiting for updates.

Heyy, your girls are just adorable:cloud9: Any sign of home yet? It does look like we could be moving again, they need to make it worth the while now:haha:

Wiggler fingers crossed for sunday, hope Dylan feels better soon:hugs:

Wud:hugs: Hope it happens soon for you.
;
24/7, :rofl: close call hun

Wild go iron:haha:


----------



## lisaf

Ugh.. tried to nap but the dog had other ideas... little shithead :( 
Barking at everything going by... telling me he has to go outside and making it seem urgent only to mess around when I do let him out and dribble a few drops of pee on a bush... grrr, lol


----------



## luckyme225

Uh, hopefully Wild we won't be here until the very end of May!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

:dohh: Dylan is playing with his train and it keeps getting stuck and he keeps saying "oh no dick" over and over :rofl: Its so hard not to laugh :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Sam can you please swap grinding my ribs and making them crack - IT HURTS!! :( xx


----------



## mummy3

Dylan :rofl: I love the things they come up with! My little guy peed in the dishwasher yesterday:dohh:

Lisa:hugs:

24/7 :hugs:

Lucky I'm sure you wont be here till the end of may, I give you no more than another 2 weeks!


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Well at least it wasn't on the floor :haha:


----------



## 24/7

And very easy to clean up!! :D:D xx


----------



## mummy3

Lol very true, but he did all over the clean dishes!


----------



## Wiggler

:dohh: Aww bless! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

PMSL!!! mummy... thats EXACTLY the kind of thing I was afraid of when I heard I was having a boy :rofl: You girls are too funny though! 
I guess it would have been worse if he did it in a big houseplant, right? :) :haha:

My evil little dog is now curled up in my lap like an angel :dohh: He's just preparing me for having kids, isn't he?


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe Lisa, you will never be bored with a little boy :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Ooopsie!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

mummy wats ur prediction for me then? :rofl: ill ;pay u if ur kind :lol:

i hope so lucky! ill share my dust if u share urs

lol at dylan :rofl:

sod the ironing, :rofl: ill do it tomorrow promise


----------



## mummy3

Yep Lisa he's being a very helpful doggy:haha:

He was so pleased with himself when he did it little monster. Little boys are very diferent, I'd say they are way more amusing lol and mine is defo less stroppy than my girls:thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

lol.. there is an upside then... I just hope I have the patience for the destruction and mayhem boys bring, :haha:

Oh.. forgot to tell you girls.. when the doctor was telling me how big the baby was and discussing options, I had to bite my tongue... I wanted to blurt out 'can we put the baby on a diet?' :rofl:
I KNOW thats stupid, it was just my instinctual reaction, lol.


----------



## Wiggler

Whenever Dylan does a particuarly loud fart he will look really proud and then laugh his head off, its so cute, treally gross but really really cute!


----------



## wild2011

sienna has just seen a wwf leopard appeal advert, and is screaming me cat me cat me bigggggggggggg cat bum bum, ( shes wearing a leopard print minky nappy :rofl:)


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Awwwww!!!! Thats so cute!!!


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: dont think he would like a diet Lisa!

Sienna is adorable:haha:


----------



## mummy3

Its funny Dylan laughs at his farts, Anja always looks half terrified and half horrified of hers!


----------



## wild2011

sienna always does them when she is running around nappyless, and they sound dreadfull, she cant just do one she has to shout hahahha me fatted :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Thats because Anja is ladylike, Dylan is a gross little boy :haha: 

I will never forget his reaction when he first really paid attention to his willy, he looked at it, poked it and then burst into tears, then started screaming when he looked again and realised it was still there :rofl: He can't get enough of it now though, he even says goodbye to it when we put a nappy on him :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lmao!! :)


----------



## mummy3

Lol little guys and their penises, my son is completely obsessed with his as well:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm sooooo uncomfy!!! Baby likes to make things hard for me :(


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, one of my bump buddies is in labour, NO FAIR!!!! I'm due first!! :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## wild2011

mummy3 said:


> Lol little guys and their penises, my son is completely obsessed with his as well:haha:

looks like sprout will be obsessed as his father then :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Wild, yep they just keep getting more obsessed:haha:

Aww wiggler, you're next:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I hope so, cos baby has to be here by sunday or monday by the latest :haha:

Mmm, chippy chips with curry sauce for dinner tonight I think, I'm far too uncomfy to cook.


----------



## 24/7

Off to visit the birthing centre again tonight, as OH is finally around on a thursday night - Hopefully it will coax Sam out!! :p xx


----------



## hopefulmama

I think bouncing on my ball will put in labor when the time come comes.. I bounce on it for an hour or so and after I get BH's and the baby is so low and theres so much pressure on my lady parts... I'm going to start doing an extra hour a day so 3 hrs total. I started inserting the EPO in my vag last night... I also talked my doctor into doing a sweep next week at 37 week and if it didnt work to do it again at 38 and they said they'd induce me at 39 weeks if i didn't go by then.. so thrilled on this. Best news i've gotten in ages, I'm so happy to know I won't have to go till 40 weeks and I won't be having my baby or still recovering on my birthday,woo hoo.

Side note, I actually tried to see what was going on with my cervix today and i could reach it and i could fit almost 2 fingers, but i have small fingers haha.. all these things have brightened my day and lifted my i hate being pregnant spirits.


----------



## wild2011

hopeful, thats great for u re induction and sweeps, 

can i ask why ur using epo in vag? its not for past 37 weeks, ur not term yet hun!!

x


----------



## hopefulmama

Wild- Dr told me you can start inserting it at 36 weeks because the chances of it inducing labor r slim to none so starting at 36 weeks helps your chances of going earlier and by 38. I know Lucky is doing the insertions as well.. maybe they are more lax about it here in the US.


----------



## MilosMommy7

at my growth scan she once again didnt gain any weight. so the speclialist says i have to go ahead with the induction because like they said last time, that cuold mean something is wrong with the placenta and it's efficiency. so i'm scheduled to go in tonight at 8. not sure if they'll start pitocin at that time or what they're gonna do yet. 
looks like i'll have a baby tomorrow or saturday!


----------



## hopefulmama

Milos- get your epidural before they start the pitocin!!! are you nervous?


----------



## MilosMommy7

i'm gonna attempt to go pain free. last time the epidural slowed down my dilation. i'm not too nervous (yet) lol. i'm still trying to wrap my head around the fact that she WILL be here by this weekend.


----------



## hopefulmama

Milos- good luck to you, i couldn't do it esp when i found out how much worse they are with the pitocin.. you know that the pitocin makes contractions way stronger than regular ones? I am such a baby, in no way i could handle it!! Thats crazy, you'll get to hold your daughter within 12 hours!!


----------



## lisaf

good luck milos!! glad they're taking good care of you! :hugs:
Will you be updating BnB during? I could sure use some encouragement if you manage to go through induction without meds!


----------



## Wiggler

Milos, I can update from FB if you like :)

How exciting, you'll have your baby soon!! :happydance:


----------



## MilosMommy7

hopeful - i was induced with my son, and they actually werent that bad. maybe i got lucky. lol. we'll see how it goes this time!

lisa - yeah i'm taking my computer. if not i'll text to my FB and i'm friends with wiggler on there.


----------



## hopefulmama

Milos- omg so exciting. I hope it goes smooth and as painless as possible. I'll cross my fingers and toes for you at 8 pm!


----------



## MilosMommy7

thanks everyone! i'll try to update as much as possible and post a pic asap :)


----------



## luckyme225

Good luck Milos! Hope it goes quickly once your induction gets started.


----------



## Wiggler

Hmm, where is new? I wonder if fidget is coming?

OMG dinner was soooooo good! pie, chips and curry sauce :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

oooh good luck Milos!!! Keep us posted (pffft another queue jumper ach!!)

:rofl: wiggler... if fidget is coming you're more likely to hear from me than if he wasnt lol either here of FB :)

i am extrememly crampy and LOADS of strong BH but thats all the news I got lol 

Had a lovely afternoon at the seaside :)

Hopeful unless you're ready I wouldnt bank on the induction working at 39 weeks, they can take 2 attempts and a c section if performed too soon in pregnancy, but GL.


----------



## lisaf

Just did some reading to see what to expect if I end up with a c-section. It wasn't even scary stuff for if there are complications.. just normal side effects and medications etc. I am basically almost crying here. I really really don't want one... I will of course do whatever it takes to get my baby here safely, but I cannot just accept a c-section based on an assumption that baby won't fit based on his estimated weight etc...
Thats really not how I want to spend my few precious weeks at home with my baby...


----------



## Wiggler

haha new, I was keeping an eye on your FB to see if there was any baby updates :haha: seriously though, pop that boy out already!!!!!! 

The thought of induction scares the living crap out of me, I would be so upset if I went mega overdue and had to be induced :(


----------



## mummy3

Go Milos:happydance: Cant wait to see pics of your princess! I did all my vag births on pitocin and didn't find it too painful, I'm sure you can do it:thumbup:

Hopeful, sounds like your cervix is getting ready! You're just a week away from term, you might be one of those women that deliver naturally around 37-38 weeks. Dunno about epo lol, I never did get to try these eviction methods:haha:

New, sounds like a great day, I bet you do get taken completely unaware when you do go into labour:dohh:

Wiggler, send me some of that dinner please:flower: I need to make lunch and I'm sick of the stuff we have in, will trade some of my labour dust? It's very effective, cant get babies out fast enough :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Lisa :hugs: Don't forget that scan measurements can be quite far out so he could be smaller than they said :hugs: Any signs of bubs wanting to come out yet?


----------



## Wiggler

mummy, you should have said earlier, I just finished it off, I would have saved you some if I had known I would get offered super stregnth labour dust! Poopie :cry:


----------



## lisaf

no sign of anything much unless me being a big fat grump is a sign of anything...
I'm seriously in the worst mood ever today :( Really easily pissed off and tired and weepy... 
I haven't been trying any eviction techniques.. I was trying to nap because I was in so much pain last night in bed.


----------



## mummy3

Lisa:hugs: Theres a good chance that scan was out, every single one of my growth scans have been out and in both directions.


----------



## mummy3

:growlmad: Wiggler, I'll have to make my own lunch now!


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Just talked to my mum to make sure that she is still having Dylan tomorrow and she said she isn't sure cos she want's to watch the damn royal wedding. I DON'T CARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I told her she is having him tomorrow weather she likes it or not!!!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

thanks girls.. it just sets my resolve firmer to refuse to be pressured into one based on size alone... and makes me so upset when women get talked into one when it wasn't necessary and when they really didn't know what recovery was going to be like...


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry mummy :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa definitely dont let them do anything you are not comfortable with hun. Our bodies are made to cope hun, and they can always revert to c section IF the normal delivery isnt working. 

Mummy I'll swop you British food for labour dust.... what do you want??? lolol I think you're right though labour is going to come as a huge surprise to me (unless my waters go) because Im so used to being in regular pain lol


----------



## lisaf

yeah, they just threw out the fact that if the shoulder does get stuck c-section ISNT an option :dohh: And I feel a little bit of pressure from DH for me to consider c-section since its 'safest'... argh.


----------



## new_to_ttc

but every delivery comes withthat risk, and seriously if your dr isnt experienced enough in turning baby to get him out then Id ask for a 2nd dr's opinion :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I know the risk is always there... they just played it up as a huge risk for me at the OB appointment... or like NOW its a concern that is worth getting a c-section to avoid.

I think the doctors know what to do.. they just don't like it because its scary and because they're afraid they'll get sued if something goes wrong.


----------



## new_to_ttc

it'll all be ok hun!

Any news from Soph? wonder if baby 10 is here yet?


----------



## mummy3

Lisa, I'd be like you, I was determined not to have the c-section. It's so rare they get stuck and its a risk with any labouring woman. That said I think I'd be inclined to go the induction route as baby only going to get bigger. Tough call:hugs:

:dust: Will be so funny if this actually works for anyone..


----------



## new_to_ttc

*intercepts the labour dust* lolol


----------



## Wiggler

New, don't make me pounce you to get some of that dust!!!! *sneaks up with the Dyson* 

MMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

hey now new!!! no hogging the dust!!! :)

I only worry about induction in case my body isn't even close to ready and it takes so long that I can't handle the pain and end up getting an epidural. I'm trying all the natural eviction techniques for now but by my due date I will probably cave and accept induction and just hope it works fast for me.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I want it all... I knows your Dyson wont suck me up Im too fat lol 

Lisa its normal to feel that way, I hope it all works quickly for you, when they considering the induction?


----------



## Wiggler

Think seriously about it new, is the dust worth having a big fat SPD lady pouncing you for? Hand it over, you know its the right thing to do :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Lol I had more than enough dust for you all:winkwink:

Lisa, have your docs checked to see if your making progress?:hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Good luck milos!! :D:D
Home from the BC and my food shop, and all is well - I just wanted to stay though and have Sam, sadly they made me leave. :p xx


----------



## lisaf

my doc will check me today and I'll find out for sure about induction too


----------



## new_to_ttc

*thinks about it* >>>>>>>>>>.. runs away and hides with it! lol Seriously though mkaes more sense i have it, use it get fidget it out then pass it to next in queue :rofl:

My lady bits are extrememly sore :( I tried to lie with Joshua between my legs on the sofa like we always do, but I cant have my legs open it was just too painful, feel well mean on Joshua :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

let us know what the dr says lisa!

24 why didnt you chain yourself to the bed?? lol did you like the BC?


----------



## Wiggler

New - fidget is such a stubborn little thing you would use it all before you got the chance to pass it on, I think us other ladies should get first go, and plus, we all know fidget is hanging on for Xmas :haha:

Lisa - I hope you get soe good news from the doc, try not to worry hun :hugs:

I really hope my mum don't let me down tomorrow, it would ruin all my eviction plans :(


----------



## 24/7

It was just as lovely as last time, and OH likes that they have a man sofa in the birthing room for him, haha!! :D Now we just need a Sam.... 

Sorry you are hurting new. :hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol yes i think you're right fidget is waiting for ever lol


----------



## Wiggler

Fidget is being a proper gent and letting everyone else go first :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

thanks 24 :hugs: nothing new now is it lol i dont have much left that doesnt hurt lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler said:


> Fidget is being a proper gent and letting everyone else go first :haha:

yeah while holding my door open oowwwcchhiieeee lolol


----------



## Wiggler

Am I the only one who thinks its really weird that you can order takeaways online?


----------



## new_to_ttc

ermmm its hard enough to get one to deliver round here pmsl lol


----------



## 24/7

No takeaways ever here :(

Huge bowl of crisps, yum!!!! Then it's ball time!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

think i'll have some ball time later but it always hurts my lady bits, and they already sore :(


----------



## 24/7

My skin is feeling raw down there :( xx


----------



## mummy3

new_to_ttc said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Fidget is being a proper gent and letting everyone else go first :haha:
> 
> yeah while holding my door open oowwwcchhiieeee lololClick to expand...

:rofl:

Goodluck Lisa, let us know how you get on, thinking of you:hugs:

24/7, man sofa?


----------



## new_to_ttc

My lady bits have been really swollen for a good few days, is anyone else feeling the same?


----------



## 24/7

Mummy, the at the birthing centre has sofas for the dads to be comfy onv?! :p xx


----------



## lisaf

argh... I might have mentioned I'm in a bad mood today... emailed my mom to tell her the results of yesterday's ultrasound...
she is just pissing me off... talking about how walking got her labor going with me when it had stalled (ummmm thanks mom... but you were IN labor, you were 10 days late... glad walking freakin worked for you!!!)
Then telling me how she was induced with my sister and it was the same amoung of pain compressed into half the time (okkkkk... that was your 3rd child.. you were 8 days late... BIIIG freakin difference!!! I don't even know if my body is ready for labor yet!)

Ok.. deep breath... just not a happy bunny right now!


----------



## lisaf

hmm, my lady bits aren't swollen, but I'm lazy and don't spend as much time on the ball as you new! :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Huge hugs Lisa, I've been having Mum opinion issues too. :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Lisa :hugs:

I have no problems with takeaways here, we have a chippy, chinese and indian literally a 30 second walk from here, Mcdonalds, KFC and a load of others within a 10 minute walk :haha: We never really have fast food though, unless we really fancy a treat.


----------



## Inge

evening girls :cloud9: had a bit of a rough day today. MW thinks Leo is looking a bit too yellow and could have a little jaundice soi she's checking him again tomorow and if he still looks a little yellow then he'll have to have some bloods taken :cry: Might explain why he wont feed very well and hes so sleepy all the time. I tried to BF again but even though milk is coming he wont take it and wont even try to latch on. MW agrees as long as hes getting something its not bad wer going with the FF. Hes just finished his first full feed so wer hoping he carries on. Now im off to put my boobs in some ice cos there like rocks :wacko:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh Lisa hun, :hugs: some people say the most annoying things and the most annoying times, family are the worse xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Hi Inge, hope all is well aside from feeding. xx


----------



## lisaf

sorry things are frustrating Inge :hugs: If you want to go back to BFing once the jaundice is under control, you should try pumping.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Inge :hugs: I'm sure Leo will be fine, jaundice is common in newbrons, Dylan had it, he was my little yellow baby :haha: I love your avatar piccy, he is a stunner!

Just found this for soothing your boobs hun, I know how much they must be hurting:
Some women find relief by applying fresh green cabbage leaves to their breasts. Strip the main vein from two larger, outer leaves and cut a hole in each one for your nipple. Rinse and dry them before laying them on your breasts or sliding them into the cups of your bra.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww inge leo looks adorable! hope all goes well with the MW tomorrow hun! Glad he has taken a feed for you xxxx


----------



## mummy3

Inge, he's beautiful:flower:


----------



## Wiggler

:sick: If OH doesn't stop farting I'm actually going to stick a cork up his arse!


----------



## mummy3

Ewww wiggler


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, I am fuming, me and OH never put credit on our phones, we never need to, I put £10 on his phone so I could use the free internet that comes with it when I am in labour/hospital and the twat has been using it while he is at work!!!!!


----------



## 24/7

Dog house for mr wiggler!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## mummy3

Oh no wiggler, whats his excuse? I'd be pissed too!:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

He plays a stupid fucking game on his stupid phone. 

I am seriously pissed off with him, all he every does is play that fucking game, I just asked him to cook up the chicken and bacon cos otherwise they would need to be chucked out and to put the drying on cos it really hurts me to bend down to the washing machine and he has gone off one one telling me to get out of his sight and to fuck off to bed cos tehre is no point me staying up. he is such a fucking ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is why I made him quit world of warcraft, he gets such a temper and his life revolved around the game, and now he doing the same with that stupid app on his phone :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry about the foul language, I'm just really getting fed up


----------



## mummy3

Sounds like he is getting carried away with it:hugs: Can you ban it as well? I'd be very upset if DH told me to go to bed:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I told him he needs to cut down on it, its not right that he pays more attention to that thing than to Dylan or me. I wouldn't have a problem with it if it was evenings only and he didn't get so damn angry when I ask him to help me out while he is playing it. My new tactic is when he is being a twat I just reset the homehub, no internet = no game :haha:

He is fully aware that if he carries on after bubs is born that I will be snapping his phone in half and then he can be like me and have a £10 cheapie basic phone.


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: wiggler. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hmm, what age is it that babies start teething? cos I think I have just found the perfect teether for baby :rofl: (only joking, stupid phone is too sturdy and would survive baby gumming it)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh wiggler hun i'd be annoyed if i was spoken to like that! 

Arghh so need to tidy my room lol Ive been putting it off for ages, but Im so sure my parents are coming this weekend some point so cant put it off any longer lol


----------



## 24/7

You could always break it and blame the baby!! :D 
My iphone is fabulously sturdy, I dropped it in the sink and under a running tap and it still worked?! xx


----------



## 24/7

Yawn to tidying new!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

OH is now doing the washing up and not talking to me, nice and quiet, just how I like it :haha: I think we will be sitting down and having a serious chat tomorrow. 

I'm going to be tidying like a crazy woman tomorrow morning, I don't know how Dylan manages to make so much mess!


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - I give the phone to Dylan every chance I get so Dylan can watching boring clips of steam trains, he loves them, he does have a tendancy to get angry and throw the phone though when a video ends, it would be such a shame if he was to break it :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

yes huge yawn!! lol but needs must lol

omg my bump is so sore, not achey, i mean real pain like ouch pain, right under the bump it usually passes after a short while but its not, and I cant use a warm compress down there thats where his head is :(


----------



## Wiggler

Aww new :hugs:

Rightio ladies, I'm off to bed, I need to recharge so I have the energy to tidy and do everything else tomorrow. Sleep well ladies and good luck at the hospital Milos, I'll keep my eyes peeled for updates :flower:


----------



## mummy3

That sounds really sore new:hugs: Things could really be happening, do you know how dilated you are? You could be upto 4/5cm without knowing!

Wiggler, good luck with your talk:hugs:

I have a blackberry and hate the damn thing:dohh:

24/7 lol at hone in the sink, thats one step away to having it in the washing machine..


----------



## new_to_ttc

sleep tight wiggler xxxxx


----------



## 24/7

Night wiggler - Hope you get abit of sleep tonight. :hugs: 
Hope the pain passes ASAP new. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

It really is sore tonight, not like crampy pains, another to add tot he list. No idea how dilated I am, not been checked for well over a week.

My sister doesnt like her blackberry lol i love my little phone, simples and pink :)


----------



## mummy3

Night wiggler:flower:

New, are you feeling any extra contractions? Maybe its worth going in to get checked?:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I HAVE HOPE THAT I WON'T BE PREGNANT FOREVER!!!

I had my midwife appointment this afternoon, and was offered a sweep, so I asked to be checked and then I would decide.

Since my pee incident the other night(Sunday or Monday, I think), when Anberlin was -3 station, she has now fully engaged, I am dilated to 3cm and an 75% effaced!! My midwife says she'll be very surprised if Anberlin hasn't arrived by Sunday.

Now to go back and catch up on the day's events...good to see you're all behaving and staying in cue so far...


----------



## new_to_ttc

MW is coming Saturday they dont really do much checking here. Im having tightenings all the time some regular some not some strong others not I just kinda getting used to it all. MW said its all normal and didnt check me when i told her, doubt she'll check me Saturday either.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Nice one Brandi sounds very promising :)


----------



## mummy3

That sucks she wont check you new, guess im just used to being checked all the time:wacko: Still tomorrows the gestation Joshua was born at right? 

Yay Brandi:happydance: Sounds promising!


----------



## new_to_ttc

yes waters went in the night of this night and he was born afternoon of 39+6 :) here's hoping lol


----------



## BizyBee

Whew! Took forever to catch up. Read through very dirty conversations :blush:, to threats of stitching line jumpers :haha:! Glad I don't seem to have to worry about that. Bubs is still just as cozy as ever. I have noticed some changes though. My pregnancy carpel tunnel has gotten worse (fingers are almost always tingling) and my feet/ankles have continued to swell. No signs of labor though, other than occasional BH. Only 2 days left of work!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh wait, I see Milos is jumping, lol. Good luck!!

Yes, mummy, you may stay unstitched.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Milos and Soph are jumping lol 

Bizy yay for just 2 days left :) dirty conversation? In here? No that would never happen! lol

Im away to bed now, I really am sore, its weird. It almost feels external not internal. Ive just been to bathroom, it hurt like hell trying to stand up, and again trying to sit on the toilet, its totally across my bump right at the bottom. Probably his head, although he was fully engaged so I suspect the pain is too high to be head, maybe shoulders? Will see what tomorrow brings, 2 days till MW comes I think she may have to do a check. 

Sweet dreams ladies, good luck Milos, and Brandi, you never know tonight could be your night so good luck to you too xxxx


----------



## mummy3

Oh man just went on school run and it is so so hot:nope:

New ingers crossed for tonight, I dont know how you're coing so well:hugs:

Brandi:hugs: Thankyou for not stitching me! 

Ouch at carpal tunnel pain bizy, is your bp ok?


----------



## BizyBee

Yes, my blood pressure has been really good actually. I've been able to control my blood sugar too, thankfully!

Good luck Milos!


----------



## molly85

hey girls soz my brain couldn't keep up this morning.
I have requested a new MW and the team leader has arranged for a different one to come out a week sunday to examine me and do a sweep. at home so pleased they will then arrange my induction if all is good. teh team leader also told me to get raspberry leaf capsuals and damn they seem to be working. what I thought might be teh baby moving is BH's lol and they have been going all evening. I can reach more of my cervix tonight and really hope it's doing what i feel it is!!!!!
Did I see someone couldn't get examined so unfair


----------



## lisaf

Well, great update for you girls!!! :) First off.. yes, the official reccommendation for me based on size of baby is c-section, but its still my choice and my doc is ok with me going forward without one because I am fully informed of the risks etc.
However, they will NOT induce me just based on size :happydance: They will only induce me if I go past due, and then I'd be induced because of lateness, not because of size.
Also, we checked my cervix and I'm 80% effaced and 2cm dilated! Baby has also dropped... she felt the head and I measured 40 weeks (last week I measured 42 weeks).
SOOOO happy to hear that! sounds like I should be able to go into labor on my own and even if I don't, I won't be pushed towards inducing early etc... WHEW!! :)


I keep getting tingling in my middle finger on my right hand... and I woke up a few times the past few nights with my hand completely numb.


----------



## molly85

oh i go numb occasionally so annoying.

damn you i am jealous I want to know the progress up there lol. midwife measured me at 34 weeks at 37!!!! i not only lost a week I lost 3 as I had measuredright til then. so glad i changed


----------



## mummy3

Lisa:happydance: Thats awesome news and it sounds like your body is getting ready anyway!

Need to go decide on dinner, last night ended up just having a tub of twix icecream, shame cant do that again:haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol, I almost ate a brownie for lunch.. nothing wrong with twix ice cream :haha:


----------



## Soph22

Travis Connor was born at 9:40 pm on Wed April 27th via emergency c section. It was pretty scary, but baby and I are recovering nicely and working on breastfeeding. I don't know how to add photos from my phone so I'll have to show photos later. 

Good luck to everyone! I'm so in love with my little guy!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## hopefulmama

Congrats Soph, thats so great. Glad you're recovering well.


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- Speaking of twix, I had my first one ever the other day, they just came out with a peanut butter one and its amazing. I never had one my entire life because I don't like caramel bu these new ones are delish.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Soph!! Glad you're both doing well!!


----------



## lisaf

Congrats soph!! Glad you and baby are here safe!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Soph!

Lisa, that's good news. Glad things seem to be moving and you don't feel pressured. 

Hopeful, mmm. Can't believe you've never had twix! The peanut butter ones are hard to find and they are so good.


----------



## MilosMommy7

well i have a few hours to kill. lol. they technically cant induce me until midnight when i turn 39 weeks! they said elective inductions cant be until 39w. but then my nurse said she tried to be smart and say how MFM said i should be induced because of medical reasons. so they went in and looked at the notes that are put into the system, and i guess MFM typed that i be induced at 39w! lol. the nurse just came in and checked me. i'm 2-3 cm dilated and 60% effaced. i'm glad those contractions last night helped me. i was thinking i was gonna come in here 0cm still.


----------



## BizyBee

Hope the wait flies by milos. Good luck. Hope you have an easy delivery!


----------



## luckyme225

congrats soph!!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

Bizy- ya i am pretty loyal to my reeses, kitkat, and 3 musketeer hahaha.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- how'd the growth scan go?


----------



## lisaf

lol how silly Milos!!! A few hours should not be that big a difference :dohh:


----------



## MilosMommy7

bizy - i know, i'm so glad i brought my computer or i'd be so bored!

lisa - haha i know right. but oh well. atleast i didnt have to come earlier and have a super long wait. just 2 more hours. i'm having contractions as i sit here. so i'm hoping it'll be a fast delivery.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Where's my needle and thread, and my boarding pass? Sorry Milos, no jumping ahead. I warned you all fair and square. Those still round with child shall be sewn shut until I have Anberlin.

....good luck!!


----------



## lisaf

Brandi... I will fend you off with my knitting needles if you come near me...

milos - glad you have your computer! And yay for contractions! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

...speaking of contractions....LET'S TURN INTO THE REAL THING DARNNIT!! I'm sick of this false labour crap.


----------



## BizyBee

I love those too hopeful! I'm the candy queen.


----------



## BizyBee

Brandi, hope it turns into the real thing.


----------



## mummy3

Aww Soph yay:happydance: Cant wait for pics of the little guy!

Milos, bet you have a 3am baby as well! Cant wait to read read your story and see LO:hugs:

Hopeful, man never had a twix?! I love em, cant say I'm a big fan of the peanut butter candy though:shrug:

:rofl: Brandi, I have visions of Lisa fending you off with the knitting needles and new sneaking through to beat you both! :hugs: for false labour


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- I didn't talk about it earlier because I was so pissed off and thinking about it would bring back my headache. I measured between 33-34 weeks. She said that was fine but I guess I'll find out for sure tomorrow when I see the midwife. Amniotic fluid was good and it looked like I have the start of stage 3 calcification on my placenta. I missed my very important hospital meeting because it took an hour to finish up the summary. She was like "oh my thought you had left, i know you had that meeting" which I informed her I didn't leave because she told me to stay put in case she needed additional pictures. I was beyond pissed and my head was throbbing. Whatever though.


----------



## MilosMommy7

well it's 11:30pm. they just broke my water. i'm a full 3cm and 70% effaced, stationed at -1. i hope things happen quick for me :D


----------



## lisaf

lucky.. that would have totally pissed me off! :(

Woo hoo milo's mommy.. keep it going!


----------



## MilosMommy7

contractions seem to have gotten stronger.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

GO MILOS!!

It's 12:07am..two days over now. I'm going to bed with my big fat belly. Night ladies!


----------



## Wiggler

Lisa - Great news!!! So glad your appointment went well :happydance:

Soph - Huge congrats hun!!! Glad yo uare both doing well :flower:

Milos - YAY! I hope things go fast for you hun!!!

Awful nights sleep, Dylan woke up up twice in the night, then got up super early, OH is still being a moody jerk :dohh:


----------



## MilosMommy7

2:30am. just walked for an hour in the hallway. contractions are about 2-3 mins apart and last for 30 seconds. getting kinda intense. but still bearable for now.


----------



## lisaf

sounds great!! Good luck! 
I'm off to bed... no contractions for me tonight, lol..


----------



## heyyady

Yeah Milos! Keep walking, Mama, your little princess will be here SOON!!!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Congratulations Sophie :D
Good luck Milo's mummy gonna be any more Royal wedding babies today i wonder i wouldn't mind one she'd be destined to be a princess


----------



## wild2011

hopefulmama said:


> Wild- Dr told me you can start inserting it at 36 weeks because the chances of it inducing labor r slim to none so starting at 36 weeks helps your chances of going earlier and by 38. I know Lucky is doing the insertions as well.. maybe they are more lax about it here in the US.

maybe hun, i know they are really funny about it anytime before 37 weeks here, least ur dr advised you to! :thumbup: x


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations Soph!!
Good luck Milos!!
Fab news Lisa!!

No baby here!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 39 weeks 24/7!!! One week to go :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

In theory anyway wiggler!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Going to ring my mum in half an hour to see whats happening with Dylan. I really hope he is going down there today, I need some sleep and OH is being a useless twatbag so if Dylan stays then I have to wait until at least 8pm to have a lay down :cry:


----------



## 24/7

Fingers crossed for you wiggler!!
Give OH a slap from me!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Slapping him would mean getting close to him, which I don't really want to do at the moment :haha:


----------



## heyyady

You guys are probobly sick of all the pictures, but I can't help it! They're sooo friggin cute!

We actually left the NICU for a few hours today- went shopping, came home for a bit, then took Bethy out to dinner- then back to the NICU for cuddles :cloud9: Off to bed now :sleep:

I expect to check in in the morning and find May Blossoms up to at least 12 babies born, so some of you better get to squeezing out kids! :lol:


----------



## wild2011

congrats soph.

gl milo :happydance:

inge leo is gorgeous :hugs: 

brandi how spooky is that ur dialted as far as my bf, same station etc etc, BUT shges been like it for 10 days :rofl: they also told her sh'e have bubs within 2 days etc etc. no matter of sweep is bringing baby, shes fed up also :hugs:

ive woken up in first tri, and been violently sick


----------



## 24/7

This is a very good point - I'll make do with a glare!! :p Pasta for breakfast today?! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww heyy, we will never get sick of piccies, they are gorgeous!!!!! Glad you had a great day hun :)

Wild - awww, I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Wiggler

Mmmm Pasta, I would, but I was lazy and didn't make up the pasta salad last night, I'm making it up this morning, so no breakfast for me yet, I'll probably just have a slice of toast.


----------



## wild2011

i feel fine just woke up and boffed everywhere promptly followed by peein myself :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

a loaf of toast did u say? :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Tut tut, you messy lady!! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

im sick of all this royal wedding shite, sorry nothing interests me less. have a friend popping over later who phoned and said im coming to see u tomorrow just aslong as ur not watching "it" :haha: no chance! would bore me silly lol


----------



## 24/7

Having a good morning then wild!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

an average morning in this hell hole :rofl: im gunna have a peice of toast to settle my stomahc, cereal willl be a big no no after that little episode.

must get that ironing done today, and other than that a lazy day me thinks x


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not watching the wedding either, I can't imagine watching anything more boring, other than the queens speech :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: im sure shell loook beautiful, and theyll have an amazing time etc etc, but for me it ends at that. not something im getting over excited about any time soon, :lol:


----------



## 24/7

Were going to wash the cars and then mega walk, encourage Sam out!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

my curtains are staying closed, they are having street parties here and itll be bedlum a load of tramps off their faces, so im not even gunna open curtains out the front today, :lol:


----------



## wild2011

24 that sounds much more exciting than the rw :0 x


----------



## 24/7

Marginally anyway!! :p I thought some stretching to clean might help!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Time to start calling my mum every 5 minutes to get the lazy woman out of bed :rofl: Even if she ignores it one of my brothers will soon start yelling at her to answer the phone so they can go back to sleep :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Mission accomplished!!! I woke her up, she was ignoreing the landline so I switched to her mobile :rofl: we have an agreement, if I let her sleep for another hour she will pick Dylan up this afternoon :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Yippeeee wiggler!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: wiggler, u wanna get my mum to come pick all my girls up, that wud be a mission she never has more than 1 at once, :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I am going to miss him soooooo much, but after all the sleep issues he has had recently like waking in the night and waking super early I am going to enjoy the chance to get a lay in.

Knowing my luck I will go into labour just after he leaves so I can't even have a lay in tomorrow morning :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: fingers crossed wiggler, i wont let chloe go to Nannies now, for 1 of 2 reasons, the first being i dont want routine out of sink when im gunna have a baby here soon. the last thing i need is unsettled kids out of routine, and secondly, she's the eldest and leila is very quiet, so if she went to nanies and i did go into labour, i may need her to go get a neighbour or speak on the phone when i dial an ambulance if its rapid as with the girls. she laughs and tells everyone i cant go to my nans till the baby is here now cos i might have to catch him :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Aww thats so cute!


----------



## wild2011

they were home when i went into labour with sienna, it was all very quick but dh was home from work as was late evening, i phoned mw, then dh ran to my friend across the road who promptly came and got them , they went and watched nemo, i didnt even get to watch the entire thing before they were brought home to see mummy and sienna :cloud9: after 1 hour of kisses and cuddles they went off to bed with dh, and i stayed up all night looking at sienna and howelling with afterpains :rofl: oh and updating bnb, i was on here an hour later chatting lol


----------



## Wiggler

I am super jealous of your fast labours! Who knows, maybe if this bubs head is in the right position he/she will fly out *fingers crossed*


----------



## wild2011

fingers crossed for u :haha:

id rather mine were 2-3 hours long, not too long but not this quick, they are way to intense for my liking, u wont get a word out of me once labour starts, ill be in too much pain to move :lol:


----------



## 24/7

I hope I have a nice quick labour, but Sam doesn't fill me with confidence. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I wouldn't mind 8 hours or less. 31 hours is far too long for me to endure again. 

Don't need to worry about the taxi soilage fee anymore, my neighbor has offered to drive me to the hospital when the time comes, I was really dreading having my waters break in the taxi and them slapping me with a £50 charge


----------



## wild2011

u just never know hun, can u imagion how shocked i was after having chloe so quick :rofl: all id heard was stories of ebing in labour for 13 hours + and epi's and all that. so i was like omg wen the pains started i cant do hours of this, but never had too lol x


----------



## wild2011

my friend once had to pay that :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, I had already planned to be sitting on 5+ towels and having as many pads as I could fit in my knickers if I had to get a taxi. I didn't have to worry about it last time, my waters had already gone.


----------



## 24/7

Wear a sainsburys carrier bag. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

the chances of ur waters going a second time before labour r quite slim xx

mine only went on 1 of them.


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 I actually considered something like that, £50 is a lot of money :(

Dylan has got OH's phone and is watching steam train clips on youtube :haha: OH does not look happy :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: sienna used to play with mine, until she rang 999 and i got a telling off when they phoned back, ooopsie :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Or get some tena pants - I am very tempted to get some incase of waters breaking, and for after I'm home and going to bed so hopefully any leakage will be well contained....

Good, hope Dylan runs off and hides said phone!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I always get paranoid of Dylan ringing 999, but if he has OH's phone there is always an app open and he doesn't know yet how to exit out and use the dialer, so fingers crossed tehre will be no emergency calls from him for a while yet :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick:

Dear mucus plug,

Please come out in one big blob or don't come out at all... STOP LEAVING "PRESENTS" ALL OVER MY UNDIES!!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i know that feeling wiggler, i live with panty liners at this stage and then if u loose anything out of the ordinary, you can just show the liner to mw xx


----------



## wild2011

hoovered, washing up done, irnong basket half way up the stairs as is the hoover, so have upstairs to blitz and that fooking ironing zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning!!

Lisa great news hun :)

Congratulations Soph!

Good luck Milos wonder how you doing now?

Well I am 39+6... time for fidget to copy his big brother lol I do feel like it could kinda happen, maybe wishful thinking, but over these last few weeks Ive had so many things going on, but today i got them all going on at the same time! All I need now is some contractions that make my eyes water lol Had to go out this morning in my scruffs to get some ginger biscuits to calm the nausea down lol 

As for this RW stuff... Im thinking to write to the TV licensing peoples for a day's fee back because Im super peed off its on every frinking channel!!! lol If I wanted to watch it I would put the appropriate channel on to watch it, I do not need to see it on every bloody channel. Joshua is loving it though, he gets to go on the Wii :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I have to cook the pasta for lunch soon then start tidying, but I really don't have the energy, and my stupid pelvis is KILLING me! GRRRRRRRRR. Bubs is going crazy in tehre though so thats cheering me up :cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

come on fidget today is the day :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh Wiggler try not over doing it today hun! 

Yes wild couldnt agree more, today is most definitely the day lol he can come in the morning if he likes, so long as by the end of today i am screaming in pain begging for pain relief I dont want :haha:


----------



## wild2011

did i just read the word pasta!????????????? again? oomg woman PUT THE PASTA DOWN! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

ive as stitch on the right side under my bump, its sore as hell i think he is on a nerve eakkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## 24/7

Bouncing away and actually feeling abit of pressure today, but it could just be the ball!! :p

Pesto pasta wiggler? :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

New - I hope he comes today, does he not realise there is a thread full of women wanting to see piccies of him?!?! :haha:

Pasta is lovely, I could never give it up. I'm making up loads at the moment, enough for a big lunch each and then a nice snack for me later. YUM!!!


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - ooh, maybe Sam is finally moving down!! Pasta salad today, no pesto in, I'm hoping pesto withdrawals will make baby want to come out :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Omg I been soooo sick :sick: me thinks maybe thats whats up with my tummy not baby arghhhhh :(


----------



## 24/7

Your lucky OH likes pasta so much, I think mine would go on hunger strike!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler how you going to give the pasta up when pesto is here? lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:

i bet ur food shopping is 1 trolley of pasta, and one trolley of others ! xx

come on sammmmmmmmm


----------



## new_to_ttc

Bounce higher 24! lol


----------



## wild2011

just had 3 slices of toast and fit to burst, 2 didnt look enough and now i feel sick from gobbling a third, :sick:


----------



## 24/7

My poor bum is so sore from all the pooing it hurts sitting on the ball, LOL!! 

Hope you feel better soon new!! :hugs: xx


----------



## wild2011

i think sam shud cum out to play xx


----------



## Pretty Please

Hi everyone, 

My baby boy was born 23rd April nearly 3 weeks early. 
Still in hospital as he needs photo therapy as he has jaundice that's why I haven't changed my ticker as I'm on iPhone .

Thank you for the great support and see you all in another forum area

Good luck everyone - your babies will be here soon - very exciting xxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think all the babies should come out now! lol Im done with all this suffering we all got :(


----------



## 24/7

I think it's time!! OH is encouraging all bouncing while he lays on the sofa, hmph!!!! xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think all babies should wait their turn and let Anberlin come first...whenever that may be...never, is what I think.

Morning ladies. 6:00am and I'm ready for bed. Been awake for 2 hours now, and no signs of impending labour thus far this morning.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations PP, hope you both well :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

My mummy and daddy are coming back over this weekend, they will watch Joshua so I can get some rest and work on feeling better :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not going to give up pasta, I will probably cut down a bit though :haha:

Huge congrats PP

Pasta salad is made and ready for lunch. just gotta start tidying now.


----------



## new_to_ttc

pasta is one of the worse foods to have if you want to lose weight lol its a bugger to shift, i'd rather work off a chocolate fudge cake than a pasta serving lol


----------



## 24/7

We have tuna pasta bake on the menu next week!! :p xx


----------



## meow951

Morning ladies! 

Congrats Soph and PP and good luck Milo!

Lost quite a bit of mucus plug yesterday and a bit today. Don't know if something is actually happening or if its just due to the sweep. Nothing significant seems to be happening anyway :haha:

Might do a bit of gardening seen as there's naff all on telly. Done all my cleaning so not much to do, very boring!


----------



## wild2011

i agree id rather work off chocolate,did u eat alot of pasta before wiggler? it may be the pasta caused u probs and not the implant :shrug: seriously more than a couple of times a week is not good for ur body, and if u do eat it often whole wheat is ideal,and a bloody lot fo exercise to burn it off. 

talking of pasta we had last nite :rofl: pasta with chicken supreme brocolli peas and peppers, all bunged in the oven with a generous smothering of grated cheese, was delicious.


----------



## wild2011

making minced beef hot pot for tonight, but im going to spoil mine with a huge dollop of mint sauce later :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

think im going to put a sausage and bean casserole in the slow cooker to have with a potato later if my parents are coming I should have something ready for them.


----------



## wild2011

mmmmmmmm sounds nice 

ive promised the girls ill make hugeeeeeeeeeee toad in the holes tomoz wiv mash and veg,


----------



## new_to_ttc

I never made that lol 

The casserole is smell free so that suits me all i got to do is brown the sausages without being :sick: 

Fidget isnt helping little monkey has hiccups and it feels gross, plus loads and loads of BH making my tender tummy really icky!


----------



## wild2011

:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Do you make your own batter for the hole? ha ha that sounds incredibly wrong pmsl


----------



## wild2011

oh yes all home made :rofl: 

talking of hole's i dtd last night, 2nd time in this entire pregnancy :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Id get aunt bessie to make mine rofl 

dont you start, i missed out on dtd yesterday :( Its been like a fortnight now and I having major withdrawals lol


----------



## 24/7

On my to doo list today too wild. :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Its odd, when I was skinny I ate pasta all the time, then I went off it when I got pregnant with Dylan and didn't really eat it much til I got pregnant with this one


----------



## new_to_ttc

*stomps feet* I want it on my to do list lolol


----------



## wild2011

be careful with it after bubs hun, xx


----------



## wild2011

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz iim so bored


----------



## new_to_ttc

i think i might take joshua to the skate park im just worried being too far from a toilet :shy:


----------



## Wiggler

OMG lunch was amazing, I shouldn't be allowed to make food that good :haha: don't worry, there was more of the other ingredients than there was of pasta :haha:

Just talked to my mummy and she should be here by 3 :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww not long then hun, then you can get a break, no baby though please I need to go before you do xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe, hurry up then cos operation evictions starts tomorrow. It was going to start tonight but I want a good nights sleep :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

ladies, Im back off to labour ward, I had a large blood loss, they said myabe was my waters and show making it look red and all blood. It was just a gush and there is nothing more since I cleaned up. No contractions nothing like that just this pain and nausea, so I will be back without baby I think! Arghhhhhh Im not in mood for this today i want to curl up in my bed till my mummy gets here :(


----------



## meow951

Hope everythings ok new! Let us know x


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck hun, hope everything goes OK. :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Good luck new xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Good Luck NEW! 

Jesus this royal wedding shit is ridiculous. I'd go nuts if I was over in London right now. I mean why do people care so much, it's not like they know these people or were invited.


----------



## molly85

wow good luckhopeits time sounds birthy to me but what do I know. now who else hada baby?


----------



## Wiggler

I know hopeful, its so annoying, all over the TV, and I won't be able to enjoy reading the newspaper for a few days as it'll be all over them too.

Dylans bag is all packed. I had to ring my mum to remind her to bring the moses basket up :dohh: She is so forgetful :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Good luck new:hugs: 

Will reply more later, need to go get ready for school run and taking Eilidh to the docs for her weigh in again.

Want to say my little princess gave a proper smile yesterday :shock::happydance: Did not expect it for a good few more weeks!


----------



## Psycow

Good luck New and Milo. Hope you will be able to get some rest Wriggler.


----------



## wild2011

new, will look out for updates hun :hugs:

wiggler yay for sleep and evictions :happydance:

soooooo all my ironing is completed, and and AND i have a fully packed hospital bag, has ever last item in it except my phone or charger as i dont plan on going anywhere, but they can go in last minute. have packed a pair black lightweight maternity combats which are on the small size for coming home with a pair of flip flops and a gathered vest type top thats flatter preggo or not :rofl: least i know i have something to wear on way home should i have to go lol


----------



## 24/7

Bump today at 39 weeks.... Eviction afternoon of bouncing, sex and a three mile power walk, zzz!! Lots of BH this afternoon, and for the first time in my back and bum too. :haha: xx


----------



## wild2011

:happydance: now do nothing except sit on ur ball or sleep, ull have no energy to give birth :haha: bump looking very firm there, were u getting hicks wen it was taken?Xx


----------



## wild2011

just had strawbs kiwi banana and pear, nom x


----------



## Wiggler

Dylans gone now :cry: I miss him already!!!

I think Milos has had her baby!!!!! There is a "happy birthday Ava" post on her FB :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Probably, owiieeee!! Now Sam, get out!! :p 
Fruit sounds yummy!! Deciding over poached salmon on burgers for tea!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Poached salmon deffo!! Mmmmm, salmon! :cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

:sick: salmon is not on my like list, though id love a fresh piece of steamed cod roe with runner beans and new potato nom nom nom


----------



## wild2011

ooooooooooooo congrats to milo if thats the case :D x


----------



## Wiggler

My mum is getting a new laptop in the next few days, hopefully then me and Dylan can have video calls :)


----------



## 24/7

Salmon is with new potato and broccoli, burgers are with chips!! :D:D
Does my bump look like its dropped anymore? OH thinks my walk has changed. :p 

Congratulations Milos!! :D:D:D
:hugs: Wiggler. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I think it deffo looks likes it has dropped. You walking like a cowboy now? :haha:

Its so quiet now my little man isn't here :(


----------



## 24/7

OH video'd it for me - Such a great support!! :D:D And he said my legs look wide from the hips when I walk?! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

john wayne :haha:

deffo dropped and daily growth! x


----------



## Wiggler

OK, Official update:

Milos has 100% popped her little girl out!!!! :happydance: Huge congrats hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wild2011

:happydance: hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee congratulations, hope mum and baby doing well xxx


----------



## 24/7

How low should your cervix be? OH reports that he can reach it, and it feels soft but with bulk behind it....

CONGRATULATIONS MILOS!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Milos!!

Ewww...fish...yuck. Glad I'm allergic.


----------



## Wiggler

OMG someone stop me, I just ate 2 more bowls of pasta and am STILL hungry!!!!!!!


----------



## 24/7

You are mad Wiggler, I cant even eat one when starving. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I just don't understand how I am still under pre-preg weight...... I am destined to give birth to a 35lber :cry: My poor foof :cry:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: wiggler,

24 not sure, is it head behind it? :rofl: cna he slide any fingers iin? x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Speaking of pasta, I think I'm going to go make my Bowtie Pasta Salad again. Yummy!


----------



## 24/7

He doesn't think he can fit fingers in, but can feel where it will dilate?! And unsure on head on not, but can feel something there.... Our marriage vows taken to a whole new level. :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: dh would not any level check my cervix for me, ive to bribe him for a shag this far gone :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

My pasta salad is pasta twirls, bacon, chicken, cucumber, spring onions and peppers and the sauce is garlic and herb philly and single cream :rofl: :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm sure OH would check, but I don't want his fat fingers up there. :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

wild2011 said:


> :rofl: dh would not any level check my cervix for me, ive to bribe him for a shag this far gone :rofl:

And you got your wish. :winkwink:
Poor OH - He seemed happy, thankfully. :haha: xx


----------



## wild2011

omg wiggler the calories!! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lol,


----------



## 24/7

It does sound nice though wiggler - Do you add the cream when its hot or cold? xx


----------



## Wiggler

I am so glad I don;t count calories, I think I would have a heart attack, it is sooooooooooooooo good though!


----------



## Wiggler

I heat up the philly to get it runnier then add the cream to thin it down a bit then mix it all up and dump it in the fridge. its heavenly :cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i dont count calories either, however that has enough to cause one, :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I'm going to make it next week, but just with cream as there is a new lactofree one coming out on 4th May!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

i dont think i could eat it with cream in, id rather a garlic dressing or a small ammount of mayo


----------



## Wiggler

If my pasta makes me have a heart attack then its well worth it. Seriously the best thing I have ever eaten! 

I need to learn to make some salad dressings that are not really thick and creamy (creamy sauces are my weakness, most of the food I have made up for after bubs comes are creamy and delish)


----------



## 24/7

Do you make or buy garlic dressing wild? :D xx


----------



## wild2011

both or either :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, Dylan hasn't been gone an hour and OH is already pestering me for eviction sex!!!! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: go for it!


----------



## Wiggler

Yuk, do I have to? :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

3 garlic gloves crushed and minced, 1 cup of mayo, pinch of salt and 1/2 tbsp freshly squuezed lemon, wallah! x


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: u must! x


----------



## Wiggler

I'll consider giving him a quickie tonight when its dark and he can't see my hideousness :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: wiv the lights on woman! lights out is for steamy sex lol


----------



## Wiggler

Lights on? hell no, I have only ever done lights on if I've been drunk, unfortunatley that is not an option at the moment :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats Milo!!!

New- hope this is the start of your LO coming on his way today.

I have midwife appointment today to go over my ultrasound and check my cervix. Don't think anything is going on down there yet but trying not to be upset if that's the case because I know it doesn't mean anything. I was 2cm for months with Con. Connor has his three year appointment today and even though we promised him Starbucks afterward he's still so scared, poor kid. Last day of work until baby comes today. Should be interesting to see how my fat butt does walking up and down the hallways. 

have a great day ladies!!!


----------



## 24/7

I don't think I've ever had sex in the dark. :p 
And thanks for the recipe wild. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

have a great day lucky, hope everything goes well for last day and for mw xx


----------



## 24/7

Hope all goes well lucky. xx


----------



## wild2011

ur welcome 24 :) tones cheaper than buying it ready made. and so freshhhhhh nom


----------



## 24/7

I want some now!! :p We are having burger tonight now, so chips just in!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

ive browned the mince and onion, popped in the semi softened veg and piles of gravy, pots sliced and on top, its in oven and smells delish. loveeeeeee hotpot


----------



## Psycow

HUGE CONGRATS MILOs!!!!!!!


----------



## 24/7

YUMMY!! :D Do you just make it like shepherds pie and add sliced potato on top instead? xx


----------



## Psycow

Good luck with everything today Lucky!


----------



## wild2011

yep yep best servied with lashings of mint sauce too though dh and kids like it without lol x


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh I love mint sauce!! :D:D Thanks wild!! xx


----------



## wild2011

;)

home made tode in hole tomoz, sunday chicken breast that ill butterfly and make my own cajun chicken marinade, with home made wedges and salad whoop whopp.


----------



## 24/7

We have our poached salmon tomorrow, roast chicken on sunday, homemade pizza on monday, tuna pasta bake on tuesday, veg omlettte on wednesday and cod on thursday. :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

yum x


----------



## MilosMommy7

well after i posted saying i was still a 3 i had a couple of very intense contractions. her heartrate started to dip so they cheked me again and said i was a very stretchy 4. thats when the contractions got super painful since i had so much back labor. i got two doses of nubain at 4:30 and 5:30. they helped and me and thomas got a little nap in. at 7 i wanted more but then decided i was gonna get the epidural. by this point i cried with one or two of the contrations. the back pain SO bad. so a little before 9 they checked me and said i was only an 8. but with every contraction it felt like my body was pushing by itself. so when i told them they said dont let it happen and to breathe through them. well i was doing that for a couple and then they got all the doctors/nurses and my room ready. so at about 9:20 or 9:25 they said i could push with the contractions. so basically i was pain med free because the epidural failed! they had to give it to me twice. i felt like i was a typical movie laborer and screamed when i pushed. but i had to! lol. i ended up with 2 stitches but all in all it was good. the pushing wasnt AS BAD as it couldve been. but those contractions had me acting like a bitch lmao. 
i'll upload pics after i eat lunch.


----------



## lisaf

congrats milos!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY MILOS!! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Wiggler

Can't wait to see piccies Milos!!

Just peeked at news FB and no updates yet, I hope she is OK.

Talked to my mummy and Dylan is very happy over there, he is having a BK for dinner, little piggy :haha: She said I need to have the baby tonight, i think he is running her ragged already :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Huge congrats milos, looking forward to those pics!!

ucky, good luck for today.

Wiggler :rofl: 

Some yummy food here again:cloud9:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hope everything's ok New xxx

Congrats Milo's mummy!

It's getting scarey now all these babies being born!

I'm all alone :( my uncaring husband has gone out drinking 2-3 days before my due date!
I'd never tell him he can't do anything but i did tell him i thought he was inconsiderate as if i go into Labour tonight basically i'm on my own :(
Nob jocker!


----------



## mummy3

wud:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Wud, thats totally unfair of him! :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Just checked FB again and still no update from new, I hope she and fidget are OK, hopefully he is popping out!!!!


----------



## wild2011

wud my dh has gone out drinking too! :grr:


----------



## mummy3

I hope fidgets on his way! Has new got a text buddy?


----------



## wild2011

new is planning on updating here if she can otherwise thru me or wiggler on fb xx


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: for those with OH's out drinking. 

My poor feet are so sore after all my walking earlier, and we have been out again this evening - I feel wrecked, zzz!! xx


----------



## wild2011

sounds like an early nights on the cards, then possibly a baby in the night????? a plan maybe? xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I didn't mind every other wk end he went out the last few weekends but this close i think is really selfish i would want to be at home with my wife this close :cry: i'm quite upset actually x


----------



## wild2011

im not as far along as u :hugs: i didnt care last week even, but seen as ive had a lo at this stage, he knows theres a high chance it could happen again, the kids r playing up, nobody ia close by so it wud be an ambulance full of kids if ne thing did happen, why are they so inconsiderate!!?


----------



## 24/7

Lots of painful BH's all evening, but I think I'm being too hopeful if I imagine him here soon. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

and the gitt, decided to compliment me as he went to try and sweet talk me, oh hunni uve put no wieght on uve lost so much all over ur al bump, ur gunna look so good wen baby is here :grr:, he owes me :sex: every night now as punishment :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol.. wish I was having painful BHs... I'm just sitting here with my hip hurting.. that doesn't help at all :haha:

(sorry wud! :( try not to be too mad.. if you don't go into labor then there is no harm done, right? :hugs: if you DO go into labor, he owes you BIG time and you have every right to be upset)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

:awww:I'll pat u to make u feel better Wild!

I know what u mean very selfish!

He doesn't think i'll have her till next wkend who made him the expert?

After i moaned he said i won't drink then, so that's why he didn't drive then hmm makes perfect sense gonna eat some biscuits on his side of the bed so there's all crumbs :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Sorry Lisa. :hugs: I have back ache too, what are these babys doing to us all?! 

Wild, make sure you get it!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

I don't have this problem with OH, he is pussywhipped :rofl:

Bubs feels really low every time I have a BH, I knew bubs was low anyway cos of the agony in my pelvis, but bubs feels REALLY low. EEK!


----------



## meow951

Congrats Milo! I'll update the first page when you get a minute to tell us name/weight etc :)


----------



## lisaf

this stupid hip pain is keeping me from doing the walking I want to do today, lol... I'm afraid to go to sleep tonight too! :dohh:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hopefully New will be next & Brandi then there'll be a few of us fighting for the next spot!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe as long as I'm near the front of the queue I'm happy!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Someone else is bound to go before me. Guarantee it.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Get in line Wiggler :gun:


----------



## Wiggler

I am in line, just further forward than people like :rofl: *hides*


----------



## wild2011

ill wait 2 more weeks, give u all time to pop them babies out :rofl: x


----------



## lisaf

lol.. hey people.. its not my fault if your babies don't pay attention when the line moves forward! ;)


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Right so baby eviction starts tomorrow, apart from sex what can I do? fun idea's only, nothing gagworthy like swallowing love juice :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh you better all hush. I'M FREAKING FIRST, OKAY?! DO NOT make me follow through on my stitching plans. You DO NOT want to test a severely overdue, hormonal pregnant woman.


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: a good clear out of all that back log pasta might clear the runway :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Eek!!!


----------



## mummy3

Wud:hugs: Luckily my hubby doesn't go out but I would be so so mad if he wasn't around so close to due date!

Wild:haha:

You think if I get preg again right now I could beat you guys to popping?! :rofl:

24/7 any more signs?

Brandi, maybe you accidently stitched yourself up?

Having hot choc and crisps for lunch here!

Eilidh got weighed, she's 5lb 5oz now so got her jab:cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

severely overdue??? ur 2 days over hun, :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Wild, I'm not constipated at all, I make a nice deposit into the loo every day. :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww mummy!!! She is getting so big! 

YAY!!! Thunderstorm :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Oh crap, its chucking it down and I don't know if my suntent is waterproof :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

yay for the weight gain and jab mummy :happydance:

ive got bh's again tonight. :grr: thery are so much more painful with each baby, i vouch for that hand on heart :haha:


----------



## MilosMommy7

here's a pic! :D

https://i55.tinypic.com/25iqlbr.jpg


----------



## mummy3

Oops wiggler lol


----------



## wild2011

:cloud9: she's beautiful hun!! huge congrats x


----------



## mummy3

Awww milos:cloud9: How much did she weigh?


----------



## MilosMommy7

meow951 said:


> Congrats Milo! I'll update the first page when you get a minute to tell us name/weight etc :)

Ava Lou, 4/29/2011 6 lbs 11 oz and 19.5 in long, born at 9:35 am :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww well done Eilidh :D

I don't believe any of the "bringing on labour" techniques work surely?
Otherwise nobody would ever go over due right?

I went over by 7 & 5 days with my other 2 & only went into labour after a sweep but now they apparently won't do them till 7 days over & can take 2 days to work why leave u so long sob sob?


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Milos, she is so gorgeous!!!!

Well tomorrow will be fun, I will either find Dylans favourite car toy and one of his blankets sopping wet in the tent or I will find it all dry and safe... I am leaning more towards sopping wet :haha:


----------



## 24/7

All BHs have now stopped, I want to cry!!

Beautiful little girlie milos!! xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww Milo's she's beautiful <3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

wild2011 said:


> severely overdue??? ur 2 days over hun, :rofl:

That's severely when your last one was born at 38w2d.

Milos - She's gorgeous!


----------



## wild2011

yer its 41 weeks till sweep generally wud, though slightly before if for medical reasons. i think some of these methods can work if your ready, im really not streeesing over any of them except i swear by my rlt for the later stages of labour, its typical the one i didn nothing to try and bring her out on i went earlier, so ill go with that and enjoy some :sex: if im up to it :D x


----------



## mummy3

She's a lovely size Milos and cute name!

Wild the super painful BH's are to prepare for the awful afterpains:nope:


----------



## wild2011

BrandiCanucks said:


> wild2011 said:
> 
> 
> severely overdue??? ur 2 days over hun, :rofl:
> 
> That's severely when your last one was born at 38w2d.
> 
> Milos - She's gorgeous!Click to expand...


no 40+4 is after 36 weeks :rofl: i still think ull go 40+4 too, hang on in there, if my prediction is right 2 more days! :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Hmm, need to get Dylan a small toy from the baby tomorrow, any suggestions, it has to be quite cheap though as funds are tight. I was thinking a new train toy or two, sound good?


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I agree my braxton hicks with this one have been way more painful the only way i know they're not real contractions is because the pains not all over my bump & i get alot of pushing down pains that are just low aswell!

Don't even talk about the after pains nobody warned me about them getting worse with subsequent babies my god they hurt last time am dreading them this time, they're worse when u bf as your uterous contracts back quicker ouchy x


----------



## wild2011

sounds good hun, mine play with lego, and i can get a huge box of the compatible stuff thats not cheap and nasty flimsy stuff for £15, so they have a huge box to add to their collection, not going wild as its chloes birthday in just under 3 weeks too. x


----------



## wild2011

wud i didnt get them that bad with number 2, but lo 3, omggggggggggggg seriously it was awful dh thought i was in labour all over again, painkillers didnt work, ive already topped up on the strongest ones i can get, im not bf this time so hopefully that will mean they arnt as bad. x


----------



## mummy3

Trains sound like a great idea wiggler


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

R yes presents from the baby i'm kinda sorted Ashten has a peronalised really pretty big sister top & Jacson has a new Liverpool kit with big bro printed on the back dh will give them them before they come visit me in hospital so they can wear them to meet her, 
& they have a teddy each to brin her, i've written them a lovely letter for daddy to read to them, then Ashten has a money box as a keepsake & Jacs has a sponge bob teddy that he's been desperate for!


----------



## wild2011

aww :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww!!


----------



## wild2011

ouchies


----------



## Wiggler

U ok? x x x


----------



## wild2011

back pain and ouchie bh's naughty monkey!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Does anybody wanna predict when i'll have my little girl??

Tbh i'm not in a rush i'm just worried she's gonna be huge as she feels it, the longer she stays in the bigger she'll be?

My first was 8lb 3 second was 9lb 3 10lb 3 ringing a bell anyone?????


----------



## mummy3

I'll say next weekend wud and 9lb 11oz, eek at 10lb 3oz!


----------



## Wiggler

I think you will have her on the 4th :)

I have no idea when mine will come, as long as its before Thursday I don't mind. I really don't wanna go over again, overdue sucks!


----------



## wild2011

9lb 11 monday so 39 + 7!!?? theres my guestimate :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

wild:hugs:


----------



## wild2011

omg mummy we guessed same weight i didnt see ur post till id done mine :rofl:





owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww these bh are really quite painful :(


----------



## wild2011

ty mummy x


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh guesses for me too please!!

Wud - 5th May - 9lbs11oz xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - I think you will go 2 days overdue x x x


----------



## wild2011

24 6lb 12, 5th may x


----------



## Wiggler

OK, fun game, weight guesses for my baby :rofl: I think 8lbs *wishful thinking*


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

No news from New? Has she had to take Joshua to the hospital with her? x


----------



## mummy3

24/7, I go for 8th may 6lb 10oz:thumbup:

Wild you sure you not queue jumping? Brandi will be after you:haha:


----------



## wild2011

not sure wud, ive been checking fb for updates all day, had pm's before she left but nothing since, have sent her a inbox on fb wishing her the best and saying we all hope fidget is on the way. xx


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler, 8lb 2oz and next wednesday


----------



## wild2011

i can handle that! :rofl: it wud take a lot of stitches, no better not be though, my legs r firmly shut, nothing easing tho, might stand up in a mo and pace see if they stop. xx


----------



## Wiggler

next wednesday? Ahem, more babydust please, thats far too long for me to wait :rofl:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

24/7 i reckon u'll go on your due date & 7lb 7 x


Jeez what's with all the 9lb11 guesses lol

Wiggler i eat alot u sound like u could be competition for me even i recon your baby will be 9lb x


----------



## wild2011

wiggler 13lb 2. :rofl: no urm 8lb 12 xx


----------



## 24/7

These all sound quite promising of a baby soonish!! :D:D 
Wiggler - 10th May - 9lbs2oz. xx


----------



## wild2011

lol wud i was thinking that,


----------



## 24/7

Wild - 14th May - 8lbs12oz. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'll shock you all with my petite 7lber :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

24 she is so gunna kill u saying 10th may, sorry wiggle ri think ull go overdue! :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Sorry wiggler. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

OVERDUE????? Hell no, I'll open my cervix myself before I go overdue! :nope: just for that I'm not going to share my labour dust when I go into labour :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

didnt u go overdue with dylan? x or am i getting mixed up!?

i think for me 19th may (chloes bday) and 8lb 4,


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I keep thinking to myself the latest they can leave me is the 14th of May which is 2 weeks tomoro seems like aaaagggggeeeees away


----------



## mummy3

Nah I think pesto will be in the 8lb range, then a huge pasta twin later on in the day :rofl:

Wild, you're sometime this weekend with 8lb 10oz:haha:


----------



## wild2011

mummy behave wud u :grr: :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

I went over with Dylan, but I refuse to go over with this one. Its not happening!! Even if it means I eat a curry so hot that the MW will be squirted with bum gravy while I push I don't care, I'm not going there :rofl:

I think you will go on 6 days before your EDD and 7lbs 13 .x x x


----------



## mummy3

:muaha:


----------



## mummy3

bum gravy :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Me and OH sitting here LOL'ing at your bym gravy wiggler. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

:blush:


----------



## wild2011

i bet its green bum gravy too :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

i love how none of these guesses for me r huge, i so hope ur all right, roll on thursday for scan


----------



## 24/7

You don't eat your body weight in green pasta at each meal though wild. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Update from new!!!!!!



> hi hun if you get chance will you up date the girl's no sign of fidget but they keeping me in as i'm weak and not well so they checking my bloods etc should be home tomorrow they going to monitor my rib pain too and said my braxton hick tightenings are very frequent and strong so no wonder i'm in so much pain they keeping an eye on everything now. Hope you're well will let you know if fidget changes his mind but for now he is snug and not wanting to come lol


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: to new and thanks for update wiggler x


----------



## 24/7

Thanks wiggler. Thinking of you new. xx


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> You don't eat your body weight in green pasta at each meal though wild. :p xx

:rofl:

true! :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

I don't eat pasta for _every_ meal....


----------



## 24/7

Wiggler baby? https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0&tx=91&ty=84


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Wiggler said:


> I don't eat pasta for _every_ meal....

Just ten out of your eleven per day. :haha:

(I say in jest - You know I'm just teasing) xx


----------



## wild2011

why is its tummy yellow, is it full of toxic poo? :sick: :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

You all wish you could eat as much pasta as me, I can sense your jealousy! :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I am jealous - I can't eat any. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Do they not do GF pasta? :(

I was about to say I didn't have pasta for dinner, then I realised that Super Noodles ARE pasta :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

wiggler u need a pesto free zone journal where we arnt allowed to pick on u :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## 24/7

They do GF pasta, but it is absolutely yuck!! :( xx


----------



## wild2011

i havnt had ne dinner im off food :sick:

today had 3 slices of toast, bowl of fruit, 2 cuppas and half a dozen pints of water.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

R poor New send her our love!
Why don't they just induce the poor love & put her out of her misery bless her x


----------



## Wiggler

I may have finished most of the pasta salad today, I left myself a small portion for a snack tomorrow :haha: I was meant to be having a fish pie ready meal for dinner, but took one bite and gave it to OH, it was gross. Had bacon super noodles instead :)


----------



## Wiggler

Why do I torture myself by watching cookery shows :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

I want fish pie now. :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

You don't want the one I had, it was minging!


----------



## 24/7

I'll make do with my lovely poached salmon drizzled with lemon juice and herbs. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Ooooh yum!!! I love salmon!


----------



## wild2011

id like to replace my back


----------



## 24/7

No problem wild, we will whip you up a new one. :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'll swap you for my back if you'll swap for your pelvis for my pelvis? deal? :)


----------



## wild2011

urm no ill keep my back, i have to walk almost 2 hours a day as of tuesday so no :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I really miss my little man :( I hope he is sleeping well right now


----------



## wild2011

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Wiggler

When I talked to my mum she said he was scoffing his dinner and in a lovely mood. I can't wait to talk to her in the morning to see how he is.


----------



## wild2011

i bet u miss him so much x


----------



## Wiggler

I really do, I am really enjoying the break, he has been hard work recently waking in the night and tantruming, but I just want a nice cuddle and one of his sloppy kisses :(

I know he will have a fab time though, he has 11 cats to torture, erm, I mean play with :haha: and 2 dogs he likes to tell to shut up. 

Oh well, if bubs isn't here by the 6th then he will be home where he belongs. I'm hoping bubs doesn't wait too long though, I want my little family here where we all belong :)


----------



## wild2011

i hope bubs comes soon for u hun xx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun. Hopefully bubs will let me have my lay in tomorrow morning first though :rofl:

I guarantee I will be awake at 6am though :dohh:


----------



## mummy3

New:hugs:

Wigger, wont be long:hugs:

Wild, wow 2 hours!?

My toddlers are gross, they got sticky from too many gummy worms:blush: so was bath time lol.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe awww bless!!! 

I got Dylan some candy floss earlier, and he didn't even try it, this is the boy who LOVES sweet stuff!, I may have finished it all myself :blush:


----------



## molly85

wiggler he'll miss you to but you will both have a nice break come on baby. Where is he holidaying?

2 hour dog walk? that wouldbe me walking a mile lol.

now who went to the hospital? have we had an update the front board confusses me


----------



## Wiggler

He's at my mums, down near Worthing, I'm hoping he will get a nice trip to the beach too whike he is down there :)


----------



## molly85

ohnot far away. i'm sure he will i'm wiating for our post baby trip to the beech how sad am i


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't been to the beach in years!! I can't wait to take OH and the kids down there :)


----------



## mummy3

We have the sand here in the desert but no sea:haha:

Just did the school run and omg it only gets hotter:wacko: I swear I'm getting burned from only 15mins out there!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww mummy :hugs: I can barely cope with the british summer, I couldn't imagine living over there in that heat!


----------



## mummy3

I take back everything bad I ever said about british summer, I miss it! It's 95 degrees here, I think thats about 34 degrees centigrade :shock: and it gets to 120! Really would melt with that:haha: 

Heading out again soon to mcdonalds to let kids play:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Bleh, far too hot for me!! Have fun at Mcdonalds hun :flower:

bed time for me I think, fingers crossed I don't wake too early and can have a fabulous lay in. x x x


----------



## mummy3

Goodnight hun:flower:


----------



## molly85

lay in awake is better than no lay in lol


----------



## lisaf

Well, got back from acupuncture... my hip feels a million times better.
We'll have to see if the other stuff kicks off contractions though, lol... I have another appointment tomorrow to give it a really really good shot.


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Milos and PP!

Good luck New. Hope things get moving and you aren't sent home tomorrow. 

Lisa, hope your appt goes well. 

Not long now girls and all of our precious bubs will be here! :)


----------



## luckyme225

It's late here but I just got off work so figured I'd update from my appointment because not sure if I'll be on tomorrow (Cons birthday party). They said baby is measuring small but that it's not too big a deal and that they think I just make small babies. I'm 1cm dilated, 70% effaced and baby is at 0 station.


----------



## lisaf

sounds good lucky!


----------



## MilosMommy7

i know i'm a little late. but i copied my labor story from another site. so ignore all of the "yesterdays" i used. lol. just replace them with thursday. 


so yesterday (38w6d) the specialist at maternal fetal medicine said to go ahead with the induction that my OB wanted to do today when i turned 39w. so i was thinking i would be coming in this morning. after my appt at MFM i called my OB and they said the only time they could schedule me in was last night at 8pm, so to be at the hospital at 8. well we get to the hospital and i get hooked up to the monitor to start monitoring her heart and stuff. but my OB was at another hospital assisting a c-section and they were waiting for him to call the resident to let her know what to do with me. 
this past monday i was checked for the first time and was told i was 30% effaced, stationed -3 and my cervix was still closed! so i was assuming i was gonna come in with a closed cervix still. on wednesday night i was having contractions for 3 hrs straight, then they died down and came back for an hour, then went away completely. last night when i got in they checked me and said i was 2-3cm and 60% effaced, stationed at -1 i was so surprised to hear that. 
so then my nurse tells me they have a little bad news. they didnt look at the notes before i came in, and they said "elective inductions" cant be done until 39 weeks. but the nurse tried saying that since i'm being induced for medical reasons it shouldnt count. they go to look at the notes that MFM put on my U/S from earlier in the day and they wrote for me to be induced at 39weeks (today) so i had to wait arond until midnight before they could do anything. well when i get to the hospital i started having contractions while we were waiting for 12 to roll around. 
at 11:20 my OB and the nurse come in and said they were gonna break my water to see if that would help with my natural contractions and wait on giving me any pitocin. after they broke my water i noticed the contractions started to get more intense. but not closer together. 
a little after 1 am they said i was allowed to get up and walk the hallway. they checked me right before i got up and i didnt make any change from the contractions i was having after my water broke. so me and SO start walking up and down the hallway. did that for a good hour. pretty much the entire time i was having contractions every 2-3 minutes. i thoguht forsure it was helping. after i couldnt walk through some of them we came back to my room (around 2:30 am). they checked me again at 3am and still no freaking change! by this point it turned into super bad back labor. they took the monitors off my stomach and put in the internal monitors. then all of a sudden they said her heartrate started to dip with every contraction so they cheked me again and said i was a very stretchy 4. thats when the contractions got super painful since i had so much back labor. i got two doses of nubain at 4:30 and 5:30. they helped and me and thomas get a little nap in. at 7am i wanted more but then decided i was gonna get the epidural. by this point i cried with one or two of the contrations. the back pain SO bad. so a little before 9 they checked me and said i was only an 8. but with every contraction it felt like my body was pushing by itself. so when i told them they said dont let it happen and to breathe through them. well i was doing that for a couple and then they got all the doctors/nurses and my room ready. so at about 9:20 or 9:25 they said i could push with the contractions. so basically i was pain med free because the epidural failed! they had to give it to me twice. i felt like i was a typical movie laborer and screamed when i pushed. but i had to! lol. i ended up with 2 stitches but all in all it was good. the pushing wasnt AS BAD as it couldve been. but those contractions had me acting like a bitch lmao. so in the end i had 2 hrs of painles contractions, but other than that everything was pain med free. 
Ava Lou Sanchez was born on 4/29/11 at 9:35 am weighing 6 lbs 11 oz and 19.5 in long


----------



## heyyady

Awwww- Congrats Milos!


----------



## lisaf

congrats again Milos!!

Looks like Wiggler got her lie-in, lol!


----------



## Wiggler

Nope :( been awake since 6am. I feel like a zombie! I am sooooooo sleepy :(


----------



## heyyady

awwww, New :( :hug: Hope they come up with some good pain management for her- or just deliver her already!


----------



## Wiggler

ARGH!! I hate BT and their awful homehubs. Really not looking forward to talking to my friend later now :cry:


----------



## wild2011

urghhh bh stopped around 2am and got to bed shortly before 3, im fooked today, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 24/7

No baby - All BHs gone again!! :( 

What's up with hub wiggler?

Lovely story milos xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's 4:00am and Anberlin has been more active than normal since midnight and I feel like she's literally trying to claw her way out of me. Unfortunately, the contractions always stop on their own. On that note, there is the possibility of a baby today or tomorrow, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Morning ladies i see number 12 hasn't arrived yet!


Has anyone tried Clary Sage to bring on labour? Or know anybody that has?
I've not tried it before & don't know alot about it or where to get it?

I've just remembered why i want my baby to come tomorro i think i mentioned my mw that i've had for all my antenatal appointments with all 3 of my pregnancies is the oncall labour mw on my due date i would so love for her to deliver my baby looking at ways of encouraging this? x


----------



## wild2011

never tried it hun, :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

My hub is a bit iffy, there is at LEAST 5 wireless things on my network around the block of flats (I sell use of my wireless) My hub doesn't like this and disconnects people randomly from the net so I have to reset it 3-4 times a day. My friends moved and switched from BT to Sky so gave me their old hub which I plugged in yesterday to fix the problems.

This morning my neighbor pops down to ask me to reset the hub, and tells me there is something wrong with my phone as she rang and couldn't get through, so I check and ring my mobile from it and instead of my broadband phone number popping up on screen my FRIENDS broadband number (from their account that they closed) shows up... I really hope they don't get charged for that, stupid fucking hub. If they do I'll pay, I only made 2 calls from it so it won't be much. Looks like I have to buy a new wireless router now :dohh:


----------



## wild2011

u do realise there is a maximum usage on your wireless? u rin the risk of going over ur usage by letting others use your wireless. and it can be bloody expensive if u go over. xx


----------



## wild2011

mines virgin and we get wireless router provided, one of mine died and i had another within 2 days x


----------



## Wiggler

I been selling my broadband for nearly a year now, not had any charges yet (I have unlimited broadband). BT hub equipment is just shite.


----------



## 24/7

How odd.... We live in a really bad area for Internet coverage and have had one day without it, when the cable outside were stolen and never at any other time have we not had it work xx


----------



## Wiggler

The only problems I have had (apart from the bills) have been hub related, the hub phones reset themselves, the hub resets, the hub kicks people off, the hub turns itself off. I'm buying a new router very soon and will have a HUGE smile on my face when I chuck the homehub in the bin :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Bye bye naughty hub!! xx


----------



## wild2011

unlimited is not unlimited! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

My mums hub does the same, they don't like too many people connected, she has a PC, BT Vision, 1-2 laptops 3 PS3's and at least 1 Xbox connected to hers and she has the sameproblem as me


----------



## wild2011

my bf down the road has 5 laptops on her bt hub and its fine, she never has problems. x


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe wild, my unlimited is unlimited C&P: You are on an unlimited product. You will never be charged for additional usage.


----------



## wild2011

c&p?x


----------



## Wiggler

Copy and paste :)


----------



## wild2011

:haha: 

i wouldnt hold onto them words, :rofl: they all have fair usage policy, though if u havt gone over yet, but if people are downloading alot ur fluffed lol x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh, I'm so tired right now. I wish my husband would stop snoring so I could get some sleep. I don't feel like waiting another 2 hours for the kids to get up before I get some rest. Maybe that's what's preventing labour...being so tired.


----------



## Wiggler

OMG its so hot today :( piss of sun! I want the rain and thunder back!!! :haha: Going to send Oh down to the garden soon to see if Dylans stuff is soggy or dry :haha:

ETA: It's dry!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

*~*~*~*~*~* update from new *~*~*~*~*~*


> morning hun hope you had a great sleep with dylan at your mum's! Good luck for this weekend lol my blood results are back and my levels have dropped dramatically and i need a transfusion this morning. They were going to induce but said i'm not ready so didn't want it to fail. They have tried a sweep but he couldn't reach properly so wasn't a proper one lol they haven't decided what's happening next guess they'll tell me after the transfusion and make a decision then. I had a painful night but they were great here and really tried to settle it. Will keep you posted if anything changes let me know if babies are born i'll never be able to catch up when i get full internet back lol xxxx


----------



## meow951

Poor new, she's having a bit of rough time! Probably best if they don't induce her if she isn't ready yet. Hope they can make her feel a bit better at least!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

^Agreed.


----------



## Wiggler

New should be going home today, her iron transfusion needs ordering in so she will have that next week sometime, the MW's are just waiting for fidget to get active on the moniters then she can go. Sending lots of fidgety dust to get fidget moving :dust: :dust:


----------



## wild2011

thanks for the update wiggler, and :hugs: to new, xxx


----------



## luckyme225

New :hugs::hugs::hugs:


It's 4:30am here and I've given up trying to go to bed for the night. I'm sure today is going to drag with no sleep. Hopefully I can get through cleaning and Connor's birthday party without falling over lol.


----------



## wild2011

hope he has a fab birthday hun xxx


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks! I plan on eating lots of cake and pizza to help get me through the day lol.


----------



## Wiggler

I hope he has a fab party Lucky!

Fidget is finally behaving and having a good wriggle around on the moniter so new is hoping she can go home soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

:happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

OH is not a happy bunny, I just sent him down the shop to buy me some nursing bras and he was whining because its embarrassing, as least he doesn't have to try them on first though :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks Wiggler! And yay for New hopefully coming home.


----------



## wild2011

dh would not go if i paid him :rofl: he prob would if he had to collect something id already ordered and it was bagged up lol. men eh


----------



## wild2011

dh got in at 3am, i was so damn moody and wouldnt talk to him, told him if he said sorry once more i was gonna lamp him one :rofl: he kept offering to go make me a bacon sandwich, :shrug: told him to get a grip if i wanted a sarni filled with sloppy fat it do it myself( he doesnt make it crispy and leaves all the fat on ) besides it was about 4am, by this time. think my stomach kepy rumbling and thats why he kept insisting, so ne way he gets up for work, and apparently i kept asking for my breakfast but without beans and i must have half a tin of toms :rofl: okkkkkkkk i dont know why i was talking in my sleep. hes been taking the piss out of me all day x


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, I send OH to buy me pads, tampons, bra's. The only thing he won't buy for me is knickers :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Grrr, why am I not having any signs of baby wanting to come?! Even depriving bubs of pesto isn't working.


----------



## luckyme225

Now I want a BLT with cheese. I love crispy bacon yuummm.

Wiggler- I wouldn't trust my husband to pick up a nursing bra, I would be afraid of what he would come home with.


----------



## wild2011

dh would prob go and by a tent :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, OH has been told size and colour as long as he gets them 2 right I couldn't care less what he gets :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

ive got visions of the poor man poking aroudn the bra section pretending to do his shoe laces up :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Haha, just got a phone call from him, he is buying them now. He sounded all quiet and timid on the phone, poor bloke is probably terrified :rofl:

Hmm, I think me and OH will have a lovely picnic in the garden later, some lovely quality time together before bubs pops out :)


----------



## wild2011

sounds like a fab plan hun enjoy every minute, then get a shag in the bag, :rofl: he deserves one after bra shopping :haha:

just cooking some jumbo sausages, and have some french stick to put them in with loads of ketchup nom nom, scrapped the toad in the hole for tonight as having sausages now, so its rice and s&s chicken tonight


----------



## Wiggler

Fidget did very well on the moniter so new is now waiting for the OK to go home. Naughty lady didn't eat her lovely hospital food lunch :sick: :haha: and Joshua will be visiting her soon. 

I haven't eaten much today, Mcdonalds for breakfast and egg sarnie for lunch. No idea whats for dinner, chicken dippers, salad and wedges probably. 

I may let OH have his wicked way later, I'll prop myself up, start reading a book and tell him not to disturb me too much :rofl: I am so evil!!


----------



## Angel3000

hi everyone, haven't read the gazillion and one posts i've missed so who'd like to fill me in on what happened so far?? New had Fidget yet??


----------



## wild2011

no new has been in for monitoring and is due home, fidget isnt ready but she is! shes in quite alot of pain with ribs, inge had her baby, urmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## wild2011

so did milo, thinking of wat else uve missed.


----------



## Wiggler

You missed a lot of sex talk, poo talk, food talk... erm... the usual really :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

and of course u missed alot of pasta :rofl:

hope u ok? x


----------



## Angel3000

wow, and congrats to inge and milo, aww poor new hope fidget comes soon, i'm ok getting alot of pain recently tho, yesterday i was in agony with back and cramp pain, today am good just this one is really low and i've so dropped tromendously and now it's like he moves and it hurts my. . . ya know plus my ribs are being kicked alot.
Other than that i'm well.
Glad everyone is ok :D


----------



## wild2011

sounds about the same wat im getting angel, :hugs:


----------



## Angel3000

yep the feeling of the little one tryong to break out hahahaha


----------



## Wiggler

Just talked to my mum and Dylan is having lots of fun over there, he decided he didn't want to sleep last night so spent half the night yelling for my mum :rofl: he's been pigging out on all her food today and about 20 mins ago fell asleep while playing with his trains. I'm so glad he is having fun there, I miss him loads though :( I've been ordered to have the baby tonight so she can bring him home tomorrow though :rofl:


----------



## Angel3000

aww, bless him, well hopfully pesto baby will be here very soon i'll keep my fingers crossed for ya hun :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I hope so, although I wouldn't mind a nice lay in tomorrow morning too... So maybe bubs can come tomorrow afternoon :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

ouchie lower back pains have returned, really not liking this :( x


----------



## Angel3000

ooo i know how those feel :(, not nice what helped me was a hot water bottle, nothing else worked bath didnt work paracetamol didnt work. . . . hot water bottle all the way, and mine had cramp with it too :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

hot water bottle has been tried, i cant sit when my backs like this i have to pace, lol x


----------



## Angel3000

yeah, well i guess what works for some may not work for others so, whatever works for ya hun :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

feck all, :rofl: i had these during labour with sienna and she was back to back, im wondering if sprout had wiggled round and thats why im getting them. ive not suffered with back problems until yesterday/today x


----------



## Angel3000

may have, i know when i was 35wks squishy was back to back and that hurt alot, tho now he's more back to left lol


----------



## luckyme225

Time to get on all fours Wild!!


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## Angel3000

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

im not even bothering to try and turn him, i did for weeks with sienna and she didnt budge, and back to back means longer labour and more chance of my mw getting to me in time :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Also him being a stubborn boy means a longer labour too... Oooh wild, you'll be in labour for DAYS!!! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: oohhhhh fab :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

if he is back to back i reckong 1 hour 15 mins, if he is positiooned correctly then i give me 19 minutes :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Ok no doggy style for Wild then!!


----------



## mummy3

New:hugs: thinking of you hun.

Wild:haha: my hubby talks in his sleep too, hilarious!

Wiggler:hugs: your aim for tomorrow working out?

Angel, nice to see you back:flower:

Lucky, sounds promising

24/7, any eviction plans for today?

Milos, great story!


----------



## Angel3000

:D yay i been missed :) :hugs: 
and Wild my first i was in labour for 7 days. . . . and i could be in slow labour again if these pains are what i think they are, as they feel extremely similar to what i had with my first . . . . i'm really hoping it's not and it means squishy will be out soon


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Glad you're all having a lovely conversation about bras and pads. Nothing more to report on this front. Kids and I are going to meet a fellow BnBer this afternoon which should be fun.

I have to ask though...should I call my midwife? When I lay on a certain side or am in a certain position, my entire left arm goes completely numb and I start to feel lightheaded and dizzy. When I change positions, it takes a while to recover. Also, last night, Anberlin had fits of movements all night. She felt like she was frantic in in there and desperate to get out, and even felt like she was trying to claw her way out, literally...opinions?


----------



## Wiggler

My mum just rang again and ordered me to have sex, curry and castor oil to get the baby out :rofl: I politely told her to get stuffed :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

Brandi, she's most likely laying on a nerve when your on your side or in the certain position i wouldn't worry too much on that, and her movements however frantic are a good thing, it's when she stops moving you need to call your midwife, as something could then be wrong, tho out of all this i really hope she comes soon for ya, i would hate to go over my EDD


----------



## wild2011

angel, u never know could be in early stages, my chances of more than an hour slow are slim. :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

New is still in hospital, she has Joshua with her now and he is hogging her sweets and the TV :haha: She is just waiting around now and hoping they will discharge her soon.


----------



## Angel3000

ok despite reading back the posts lol pregnant brain has struck again, i really didnt understand that post wild. . . coukd ya explain plz :haha: am so sorry :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I ask only because I know better than to Google but I googled whether increased movements are a sign of impending labour and instead found that it can mean that the baby moved into a certain position or has the cord around their neck and is frantic to get out of it.


----------



## Wiggler

New has been discharged!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

u said u had 7 day labour with first so said u never know could be same for u again lol. 

for me on other hand the chances of me being labour for more than an hour are nil to one :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Eek, my friends are popping over tomorrow, I am so scared of telling them about what happened with the hub and their phone number, I'll offer to pay if they get charged and obviously I didn't know that would happen, they won't hate me will they? :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You never know, wild. Look at me...2 babies born before their due dates and both very short labours, and here I sit 3 days overdue with my 3rd. I'm scared to think of what labour's going to be like.


----------



## wild2011

nooooo course the wont hun xx


----------



## wild2011

brandi im a rapid labourer( literally on my files across the front) so ne one dealing with me knows how urgent things can get, i wont have a long labour its literally impossible hun. 

ive gone mroe overdue than u and had babies earlier too. so already been in ur situation, unless u have complications which i hope u dont theres no reason ur labour should be any longer than the others. xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My aunt also said her fourth labour was her longest. Her first three, all boys, were between the 9-13 hour mark, but her fourth, a girl, was 37 hours.


----------



## wild2011

how long were ur labors brandi?x


----------



## wild2011

my labors are no where near that length so completely different situation for me.


----------



## Wiggler

I know I'm being silly getting this worried, I think the hormones are partly to blame for it.


----------



## wild2011

just explain as u did to us theyll understand :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

If they get angry (which I doubt) I could always pretend to go into labour, you can't be angry with a woman in labour :rofl:

Rightio ladies, it's May tomorrow, start popping them babies out NOW!!! :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

For sure, every labour and every person is different. My aunt expected a a 9-13 hour labour and was surprised with 37, lol.

My first labour was 9 hours 55 minutes start to finish and my second was 7 hours and 15 minutes start to finish. I started at 2cm dilated with both of them. I know I'm already 3cm so I'm not exactly sure where the hell labour is hiding.


----------



## wild2011

i know some people go much longer, but that is not a particularly short labour :lol:

my normal deliveries were 45 mins from waters breaking and first contraction, and 28 minutes from first contraction, the back to back was jsut under 1hr 30 minutes, if i can labour a baby back to back in that time, i know i wont go longer with this one lol


----------



## Angel3000

holy crap! this kid is hurting me like hell, it does actually feel like he's trying to break out and it's a really weird feeling lol, and aaaah now i get it wild lol, yeah this could be the start of it, knowing my luck it probably is :haha:
and Brandi i'd call your MW and explain what your feeling, if her movements have change from her usual then call your MW


----------



## wild2011

every movement i get feel spainful, it must be so bloody tight in there right now, and it must be a boy thing cos never had this with the girls lol x


----------



## Wiggler

I started my labour with Dylan at 3cm, I have no idea what I am now, I really should check myself to satisfy my curiousity, but I have no idea what to feel for :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well ladies, unless something happens in the next 12 hours, it looks like Miss Anberlin will be a Blossom, although at this point, I still think a Mayhem is a little more fitting...


----------



## Angel3000

i dont know about it being a boy thing coz my first was a boy and he barely moved, he was just so content. . . now he's a hyper child :rofl:

Me neither wiggler


----------



## BizyBee

Great story Milos. Congrats again.

Glad new can come home. Just wish there wasn't so much pain involved.

Good luck evicting today girls!

I'm still sticking a cork in. I'm not ready yet. Packing my hospital bag now that my nursing bras and pads have arrived. I have one more day of work, then bubs is free to come at any time. I have an ultrasound and non stress test on Wednesday, so I'll know more then about his size. Hoping he's not too big due to the diabetes. Dr. doesn't think so cause my levels have been well controlled. I do have a tremendous bump though!


----------



## Wiggler

Sending you lots of labour dust Brandi :dust: :dust:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I tried to check my cervix last night and I couldn't find it anymore. I found it on Thursday after my midwife appointment, but it's disappeared now. Hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: angel, my girls r bad enuff, ;)

that name fits well brandi, x

as soon as my contractions started with chloe after waters went i was 5cm, and with leila and sienna from first pain upon examination i was 8cm, :happydance: i wonder if sprout can stick his arm out and wave yet :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

wild2011 said:


> :rofl: angel, my girls r bad enuff, ;)
> 
> that name fits well brandi, x
> 
> as soon as my contractions started with chloe after waters went i was 5cm, and with leila and sienna from first pain upon examination i was 8cm, :happydance: i wonder if sprout can stick his arm out and wave yet :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: when he has a day like today ( every movement has me shouting owwwwwwwww ) it really makes the normal days seem awfully quiet :lol: he hasnt stopped yet, my bump is so sore :rofl:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Glad you're getting to come home New x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ok so i was going to read back but Im told its full of food and filth so I'll not bother lol 

I am home :) and I am 40 weeks today! Wow, time has soon flown!!

Thank you all for your thoughts and hugs!

I know wiggler has kept you updated (thanks hun!). Im not very comfortable, nor awake, nor well lol but I am home and fidget is behaving lol They wanted to induce but the MW who said last week I was 1cm had her fingers in some hole I dont have because my cervix is very soft but still long and closed. The risk of induction failing was high, so I chose not to have it. They have put me on iron tablets until Tuesday incase I go into labour on my own, but Wednesday I go in for a full iron transfusion. My Hb levels have more than halved since the blood loss, but they couldnt find a reason for the blood loss. Fidget has been quite disstressed on the monitors, and very very quiet off them so they wanted a nice reactive base reading before letting me go, which he eventually did after I had to sample the offerings that were labelled lunch lolol They were very good though and the over night MW I had was a saint, she sat with me half the night while I was in pain trying lots of alternative pain relief methods and ran me a bath at 3am!!! The oain I have at night though has no effect on fidgets heart rate at all though, so that is reassuring knowing he doesnt suffer or get disstressed at my suffering :) So back on Wednesday for the iron, and they said they will do a sweep too and then wait and see. 

Milos hun huge massive congratulations! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well! Wiggler whats happened with the phone number?? Hope you're ok xxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

So glad you are home now hun, have you eaten yet, don't make me force feed you some pesto woman!! :haha: We could have matching green babies :rofl:

The phone number thing is really complicated, but my friends gave me their old homehub, I tried using it and when I made a phone call it made it from their broadband phone number, not mine (even though their BT account is closed), so gotta warm them that they could be getting a charge through and if they do to send it throuh to me so I can pay. Needless to say that hub is now unplugged and will NOT be used! :haha:

OMG I am so uncomfy, BH's have made a reappearance and bubs is super low!


----------



## meow951

Glad you're home new!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ooops!! Im sure it'll all be ok :hugs:

I have had a salad, hold off the pesto lol Mum had a lovely pasta salad too but I just too urghhh for the pasta but picked at salad, beats mash and green beans (my dinner in hospital tonight - menu was horrendous for plain eaters lol), feel sorry for the lass in bed 3 who gets my meal instead of me :rofl: 

I just said to my mum, I had some tightenings and previously its been oh this is one pain closer to fidget... but now I know they not getting me very close at all because nothing is happening down there lol So pain for little purpose lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwV9aiNnRsc


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9:

massive congratulations hun! She is gorgeous xxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

thanks! i'm glad she was so awake for the video :D


----------



## meow951

Aww she is so cute milo! I want my squishy baby :)


----------



## Wiggler

Milos - Awwwwww!!!! So adorable! 

new - Glad you managed to eat something hun :hugs:

Just talked to my mum and Dylan is such a cheeky little thing, she bought a multipack of Wotsits, 6 packs for everyone and Dylan got hold of them and scoffed the lot :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hows things moving for you meow hun? Any signs? 

Wiggler Dylan is a monkey lol Joshua would eat loads if I didnt stop him my mum cant believe what he's waten since she had him for me over the last day and night lol and he is sat stuffing toast now lol pig!


----------



## Wiggler

Its a huge shock to my mum, She hasn't ever seen him eat properly before :haha: I warned her, but she didn't believe me :rofl: 
She keeps telling me to have sex and curries to get the baby out :rofl:


----------



## meow951

new- No signs really. I had a sweep on Wednesday and apparently i'm 1cm. Had lots of show on Thursday. Had period pains and back pains today but nothing much seems to be happening.

I won't believe i'm in labour until the heads out :haha: All these stupid signs getting my hopes up, i've given up lol


----------



## Wiggler

Meow, pounce your OH, ride him like a pony :rofl:


----------



## meow951

Wiggler- I would but i really can't be arsed :haha:

We have had sex like once in the past month i reckon, it's probably longer than that. I've got more important things to be doing like sleeping :haha: I feel really sorry for him actually lol


----------



## Wiggler

Once in the past month, my OH would kill for a result like that, I suppose I might give him some tonight, but I really would rather just sleep :haha: I swear he thinks my virginity has grown back its been so long :rofl:

Casualty now, going to be a sad episode :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh nice one on the sweep hun, hopefully things will kick in soon :) Im sick of sign spotting too lol i'll just wait till it hurts so much I cant cope then go in pmsl

I dont think OH will give me much if any prelabour sex lol He is sooooo worried he now thinks i am a delicate little china cup :rofl: as if!! lol 

I am soooooooooooo tired but my parents say its too early for their bed when i dropped hints they are dozing in the chairs.. but the sofa is my bed so i cant lay down till they gone up lol


----------



## 24/7

Glad to see you back new. :hugs:
Been in such a bad/fed up mood today, I want my baby!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: oh 24 hun it wont be long :hugs: It was awful today I watched lots of ickle babies go passed my bed all night/morning, then 1.20pm and the door buzzer started and that must be throwing out time because next thing was lots of daddys with car seats coming in , and then lots of families going home :( baby Sam will be so worth the wait hun, enjoy some coupley time with DH before you become a family xxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

:cry: :cry: My mum just text through a pic she took earlier of Dylan, he looks so happy! I miss him so much :cry: I want a squishy toddler cuddle!!!


----------



## 24/7

I'd be in tears in the hospital like that, big hugs!!
We news these babies!!!!! xx


----------



## mummy3

new:hugs: just popped back to see how you are, sounds like quite a time you've been having:hugs:

Wild, lol I have rapid delivery on my notes, from 4cm to out in 20mins:haha:

Wiggler:hugs: My little dude drives me bonkers ( currently tantruming because he wants dishwasher soap) but I'd miss him!

Milos, so cute:cloud9:

Went to the sugar bowl icecream restaurant this morning then shoping for baby clothes, now off for a big shop:wacko:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Just the perks of going full term mummy lol Comes with added headache lol

ahhh Wiggler he'll be back soon hun! :hugs:

24 just think you have done 39 weeks of growing the most gorgeous special little boy and guaranteed in less than just 3 weeks he will be home with you in your arms and you'll be wondering where time went! :hugs: It was awful in hospital today seeing them all go, and last night hearing them all crying but our time will come, and not a minute before its supposed to :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

You may think this is silly, but its bothering me so I might aswell air it here.... I'm really worried that Sam won't engage because he doesn't fit, and I won't naturally go into labour as aresult and that I'll end up waiting until 42 weeks, then induction will fail and I'll end up with a c-section, that I have had to wait for when it always would have ended that way. :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, thats not silly. I was terrified of the same thing when I was pregnant with Dylan :hugs: Just remember that its not very often at all that women make babies that are too big for the exit :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Having a c-section doesn't bother me, its the possibility of all eviction tactics and the hope I start each day with being for nothing. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24, there wont be many of us in this thread who havent worried about the same. I know we are all slowly starting to engage, but you still have time hun, and once you go into labour if you havent fully engaged the pressure of the waters will bring him through :hugs: The body is amazing, us ladies are built to cope, and he will fit. Hope he doesnt keep you waiting, keep on your ball, make sure your knees are lower than your hips as this will open your pelvis better. Also walk up the stairs side ways (with your back along the hand rail) this encourages the pelvis to open and you are doing the walking to bring him down, so its just a matter of time xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

I don't like my BH's tonight, they make me feel like I want to poop :(


----------



## 24/7

Thanks girls - I'm trying so hard not to keep flapping, but we are all getting desperate now and our minds play tricks on us, and this is what mine is doing. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: flap away hun its better out than in.


----------



## 24/7

Very true!! All this lack of sleep doesn't help and my bump feels huge now and the skin is so sore!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Awe Milos! She's adorable. She looks like your little Milo.

Welcome home New. Sorry you are still waiting.


----------



## new_to_ttc

1 day left Bizy for work, bet you excited :)

24 sleep deprivation is most definitely the worst!! It really effects everything you think and feel :hugs: Try and pull back on the walking hun, take some time to rest and sleep when you can day or night, if you not sleeping at night anyway napping during the day is a bonus not a hindrance! If you really sore and achey try 2 paracetamol 30 minutes before bed time then settle and see if you sleep any better xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Thank you new - Your fab!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Yes! I'm actually ready to be done. Although I do feel like I could work another week cause I'm doing pretty well, I'd rather be home getting baby stuff sorted.


----------



## new_to_ttc

least you can relax knowing nothing will start in front of the kids, that wouldnt be too ideal! You cant enjoy some time at home before the crazy stuff starts lol


----------



## BizyBee

That's part of the reason why I chose to be done on Monday. I didn't want to scare the kids with labor/water breaking, etc. I also didn't want to keep them hanging every night worrying about whether or not they'll see me in the morning. Kids that age need closure (and I did too!)


----------



## Wiggler

What has everyone got planned for tomorrow? I'm going to do some more cooking, then gte on with some tidying and then just relax, maybe catch up on some reading in the garden if the weather is nice :)


----------



## BizyBee

I'm going to get some more things organized and try to clean the house. It could use a good dusting before the baby arrives. I'll probably start sanitizing some of the baby's things too. Some of the pump pieces came in so I can get them ready as well.


----------



## lisaf

who was #12? (you girls had over 30 pages for me to catch up on and I can't possibly get through it all!)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I looked back and can't find 12...who is it?

Tomorrow? I plan to have a baby. Whether that's Anberlin's plan too, or not, I do not know, but she's already lost 3 years allowance.


----------



## BizyBee

I remember the initials were PP. Someone who wasn't actively following the thread.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I figured YOU were keeping track of all the que-jumpers Brandi! :haha: Your needle is going to be quite busy! :rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

lisaf said:


> lol, I figured YOU were keeping track of all the que-jumpers Brandi! :haha: Your needle is going to be quite busy! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Brandi - have you considered acupuncture? I'm not sure if its going to set labor off for me, but then again I haven't even noticed a single contraction.. you're much closer to being in active labor than me... it could help :shrug:
I just know you're desperate, lol!

Not sure if I told you girls but my hip pain is all gone after my appointment yesterday... right now I'm in love with acupuncture, lol!


----------



## molly85

laundry is all i have planned. Istood on the scales today so eatting is off teh agenda.i really should transfer my small 24 hour hospital bag to a bugger one ready for a 3 day stay. 10 days feels liek forever and to quick. 

getting nervous at the thought of a hospital stay not the possibility of induction though. am i weird


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I give up on the cue jumpers. You people never listen anyway. Jump in front of me all you want, but if I start to see June babies come along before this child makes her exit, I'm moving to something much more invasive than needle and thread.


----------



## molly85

brandi i promise i am not a cue jumper my intial due date was teh 12th induction would start the 11th


----------



## mummy3

BrandiCanucks said:


> I give up on the cue jumpers. You people never listen anyway. Jump in front of me all you want, but if I start to see June babies come along before this child makes her exit, I'm moving to something much more invasive than needle and thread.

:rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Anyone having a baby tomorrow?:flower:

Doing the weekly shop is a nightmare,my son is like a whirlwind. Managed to get lots of yummy things though, including the new coconut twix.

Sorry and :hugs: to all of those who are sore.


----------



## lisaf

some people have predicted that I'll go tomorrow.. but no signs of it, lol


----------



## 24/7

12.23am and I can't get comfortable laying down. :( xx


----------



## mummy3

I'll kee my eye out for you popping then Lisa!

24/7:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

As I mentioned, I plan to have her tomorrow, but I don't know if her plans match mine.


----------



## mummy3

If our kids plans matched our own, life would be a lot easier:winkwink:

Any signs Brandi?


----------



## lisaf

just took a long walk up a hill... my belly cramps whenever we do this walk, but its not contractions, its just a muscle cramp :dohh:
C'mon baby!! ergh!


----------



## Angel3000

well it's 1:24am and i can't sleep, infact i'm wide awake. . . and i think i've officially lost my plug, it was this mucusy gooey snotty looking stuff :sick:

And to top it off my pelvis hurts, alot so i think Squishy is on it for a deffo lol


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: Angel, hope it eases off so you can get some sleep.

Lisa, ouch at the muscle cramps!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nope, none mummy, but I'm still determined. I'm debating using my pump for nipple stimulation tonight. It's said not to use it prior to birth but I'm 3 days over. I'm sure it's not going to do too much but possibly evict this child...if it does anything at all.

Angel, hope you can get some sleep.


----------



## Angel3000

Thanks guys i hope so too, and Brandi one of the methods of bringing on labour is using the breast pump and according to my midwife as long as it's after the 38weeks mark then it's fine, infact she suggests to use it once before birth so you know how to use without hurting :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I used the pump for 17 months with my son and just replaced all the parts. Hopefully it still works and will put me into labour tonight.


----------



## Angel3000

fingers crossed :)


----------



## molly85

def worth cracking out to see if it works. damn i didn't know i was meant to test it out I will be busy on wednesday.

How big a bag is everyone taking in the uk? especially anyone not discharging with in 24 hours


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks Molly. You reminded me to pack my bag! We don't need to bring much here, as the hospital provides everything for the baby and most things for us but I still have a few things to pull together.


----------



## molly85

damn i even have towels on my list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want to move to the states i will get my own room then and not need toworry over laundry.

I did read a plug had gone right?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've been losing mine bit by bit over the last few weeks. I'm getting pains and pressure again, feeling like my water could break. I don't think it will though.

I AM determined to have a May baby though. I don't plan on going into June.


----------



## lisaf

I don't think you COULD go into June Brandi, lol!


----------



## luckyme225

Connor was supposed to be a May baby but changed his mind and decided April was better. My husbands birthday is tomorrow so any day after the 1st I'll be ready. I didn't get any sleep at all last night, I can't believe I've been awake so long with not even a nap. Hopefully that means I will be able to sleep through the pains tonight.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anything is possible, Lisa...for all I know, she'll be a healthy 22lbs.


----------



## Wiggler

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: So much for my damn lay in, its not even 4.30am and I'm up, I am NEVER DTD again!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Wiggler

Where is everyone :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Labour?


----------



## Wiggler

Dunno, I'm really sore though :(


----------



## lisaf

lol I'm here, just bored waiting for food to cook.. I'm STARVING


----------



## Wiggler

I just told OH to get his arse out of bed cos it's not fair me missing out on my lay in and his going back to sleep :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Well, if I am in labour it would appear its only early labour as the tightenings are all over the place. Time to cook and freeze the last few meals I think :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchie fucking ouch!!!! Where is everyone???? :cry:


----------



## lisaf

I'm checking in periodically.. contractions Wiggler?

I'm so bored right now... labor would be a really good distraction :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I think I am in labour, contractions aren't too bad, really bloody sore, but I can still walk and talk through them, they aren't very regular at the moment. If this is a false alarm I will be very unhappy :haha: Just finished off my hospital bag, just need to pack a few more bits for baby then I'm done :)


----------



## lisaf

aw, so jealous here lol!!
hope it kicks up into regular, active labor!!! :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'll send you my labour dust once I have finished using it :)

OH is cooking up cottage pie to freeze atm :haha: Going to start tidying soon. Eeek, I can't believe I could be having my baby today!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Eek, just realised we don't have any cotton wool for the baby :rofl: Gotta send OH down to the shop when it opens in 30 mins :dohh: I think I'll get him to buy me some snack food too :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Its possible I'm having contractions, but I think its just wishful thinking.. very very far apart.. not horribly noticable.. and baby kicks up a storm when I feel things get tighter...
Anyway, I'm off to bed... pretty sure I'm just wishing this was something happening :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed its the start hun!! Sleep well! x x x


----------



## heyyady

any more contractions, wiggler?


----------



## Wiggler

Yups :) been about 2-3 minutes apart for AGES, I can still walk and talk through them though (just about) so going to hold off going to hospital til they get worse :happydance:


----------



## heyyady

Walk as much as possible- it will encourage them along- and eat something now! <3 yeah! So excited for you!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, got nothing yummy in but the shop across the road opens in 15 mins so going to send OH when it opens, he offered to go to a shop that opens earlier bless him but I don't want him gone for too long and he would be gone 20+ mins if he went to the nearest one. 

Got OH doing housework atm :rofl: He's still my man-slave! :haha:


----------



## 24/7

No fair wiggler. :( xx


----------



## heyyady

And? what was on the breakfast menu?


----------



## Wiggler

A choccy bar :rofl: I don't really feel up to eating much. 

My mum keeps ringing and telling me to go to hospital, she is such a nag :rofl:


----------



## heyyady

How far apart are they? and can you still walk and talk through them?


----------



## Wiggler

Between 1 and ahalf minutes and 5 mins break between em, I can still talk and walk through em, so no point going to hospital yet. Its been 5 hours now, why aren't things hotting up yet?! GRRR, this bubs likes to make me suffer :haha:


----------



## heyyady

I'm off to bed- must get some sleep before heading to the hospital for another day with my girlies :)
Wiggler- good luck, love- keep us posted!
New- please be careful, that kind of anemia is nothing to f*ck around with!
And BRANDI- I have everything crossed for you, mama- here's hoping for a May Day baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heyyady

And I leave you all with this... :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

wiggler hows them contractions? is pesto hagning out yet? :rofl: xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Contractions still the same. I want progress!!! they aren't _too_ painful in my back luckily, they still hurt like a bitch though, Pesto isn't playing fair, we agreed I would sneeze and he/she would just fly out! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: 

ball to bounce on? few squatts? xx


----------



## Wiggler

No ball to bounce on, I regret that now. I've been doing laps of the flat though. :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: stick some music on and dance about! 

ladies its MAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :happydance:

runs to change calendar page, we now have days/weeks..... not months! x


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: This is getting boring now, pesto either come out or let me go back to bed!!! :haha:

YAAAY!! Not long til this thread is full of cute babies :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

i could see it into June, but atleast only by a week max, :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

No talking of June Wild. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:blush: not for u hunni for me, :rofl: xx


----------



## Wiggler

6 hours and still no baby... :cry:


----------



## wild2011

but they are there and timeable right? use a contraction counter app online, does it all for u x


----------



## Wiggler

I been using a contractions timer on OH's phone since 5am :haha: They are averaging out about 50 seconds long and with a 2 min break between, but they are still quite irregular. Hopefully they will kick start into a nice regular pattern soon.


----------



## wild2011

:hugs:

have u been for a poo recently ? just so u can rule out needing a number 2? lol xx


----------



## Wiggler

Mega poo last night, mega poo this morning and then the runs this morning too, I'm all pood out :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:happydance: come on pesto, i want to know if ur a boy or girl :D xxx


----------



## Wiggler

If pesto doesn't come soon I'm using the Dyson to get him/her out :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

It really hurts :cry:


----------



## wild2011

get to the hospital then woman! i cant catch from here, and it looks like its just you and me! x


----------



## Wiggler

They still aren't properly regular (still averaging out the same though), I don't want to get there, be told I'm only 1cm and then get sent home.


----------



## wild2011

paracetamol, hto bath/shower? see if they get stronger!xx


----------



## meow951

OOOO!!!! Is Wiggler getting contractions? How exciting! Although that's another queue jumper :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:flower::haha::blush:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: uve had it now wiggler! x


----------



## meow951

BTW for the people asking who the 12th baby was it was babygalnina due on the 25th May if you were confused lol


----------



## wild2011

omg i was due before her no fair :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going to ring the hospital in a min, I need some pain relief


----------



## Angel3000

so was i :( :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Goign in now, I'll update when I know more. Hopefully I will be relaxed in bed with a nice epi in my back! x x x


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: lots of luck hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## meow951

Good luck! x


----------



## span

Oooh wow it's all kicking off! 

Congratuations on the new arrivals and good luck Wiggler! :hugs:

Can't believe my baby *should* be here this month (if it knows whats good for it! :haha: ) Was nice to flick the calender over this morning.
Hope baby doesn't keep me waiting toooo long - been getting increasingly uncomfortable over the past week. A nice 38 weeker would be good but not holding out too much hope! :wacko:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

wild2011 said:


> omg i was due before her no fair :rofl:

Talk about being unfair...I was due before ALL of you!!

Good luck Wiggler!

Now to read back...


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG if wiggler has some sex and drops a pesto baby all in 12 hours i am sooooooo going to sulk!!!!!!!!!!!! FFS! (good luck though! lol)

Well my MW came here this morning, I didnt hear the door so she left a note and I rang her. she is fuming that the hospital havent induced me, she said my cervix is not closed, and on last examination over a week ago it was forward so no way is it long either, she said he must have the shortest fingers lol She apparently isnt happy they have sent me home, and also isnt impressed with the idea of making me wait for a transfusion, she would rather get the baby out and be done. So I feel slightly annoyed that this wasnt done as it does make sense. She also told me about the risks of an iron transfusion, which werent detailed to me in hospital, so all in all a bit confusing and really I should have been bringing baby fidget home today :(

Hope everyone is well! 

lol Joshua drew in some dust by the TV today, so I made him get the duster and polish and do the entire room :haha: thats one lesson he learnt the hard way lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, new..hope your midwife gives em an earful.

I'm fed up. Is it sad that I'm actually considering throwing away my homebirth in favour of induction? Zoe has so many appointments coming up in the next two weeks, the first starting on Tuesday, and I have to go back to school next week for a few days. I'm supposed to start placement again full-time on July 1 and want as much time in with Anberlin as possible. My back is killing me and I can't lift my kids, or bend over to hug them, I can't drive for longer than 10 minutes and inhaling HURTS!!!

I hate the idea of induction but I can't risk Zoe, especially, missing these appointments if I go into labour on my own. These appointments have to do with her condition and we've been waiting 6+ months for them.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## 24/7

Good luck wiggler!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

When would they carry out the induction? Things work so much differently over there, here you wouldnt be able to elect an induction before 10 days over due. Have you spoke to DH about it? Would DH not ensure Zoe made her appointments no matter when you were giving birth? It really is your own decision, you really want the home birth hun but it makes sense to have a hospital birth if you can have Anberlin sooner given your committments coming up. 

My MW said she gave her opinions to the hospital and expressed her concern yesterday before my discharge. When she called today and I didnt answer she assumed they had taken them on board and i was in having him, she was shocked they still sent me home. 

Ive got the munchies today but Im not hungry. But my parents are proper on my case about eating :( i havent been munching either, although I could happily snack today lol We have a casserole cooking which my mum is putting with potatoes and veg, so the thought of eating anything else today before that is just arghhhh I hate being nagged lol now I know why I love living on my own so much pmsl


----------



## 24/7

Given the mood I'm in new and brandi, I can't even imagine how you feel. :hugs: xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It depends on the midwife/OB. Some OBs will allow elective inductions prior to 40 weeks (a friend was induced at 39w5d), others right on the due date, and my midwives expressed that they don't like to do them prior to 41 weeks, but what is 3 days going to make a difference, right?

Yes, my husband would ensure she made it, but they're all out of town. If he were to take her and I went into labour, I have no childcare for Isaiah and no car and no family closer than an hour away, and they don't want to come out until I'm at least 7cm.

I'm meeting with my midwife in 20 minutes. I think I may be leaking slowly anyway and haven't felt any movement in 8 hours, so I'm going up to the hospital now to be monitored and I'm going to ask then. They have said they may consider earlier than 41 weeks, given the circumstances, but we'll see.


----------



## 24/7

I have a teeny tiny bit of hope at flippin' last.... Have lost the first bit of my plug!! :D:D:D If anyone had told me nine months ago this would have been exciting, I would have laughed and laughed. :p With my renewed hope that I may actually one day give birth and not be pregnant for the rest of my life, I'm dragging OH on a walk. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Bethany arnold born at 12.19pm weighing 7lbs 8oz. will update you all later on how it went. x x x x x


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations Wiggler - Mega fast!! :o xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Right i want sex!!!!!!!! How fast! Huge mega congratulations wiggler hun :hugs: Awww yay i said she'd be a daddys girl and so dinky too!!!

24 :happydance: at your plug! You know i think that needs some cervical pressure to start breaking up, so he must be very down hun!!! :hugs: Go walk and have lots of sex! lol


----------



## span

Congratulations Wiggler! :cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

huge congratulations wiggler, a girl too omg i bet ur over the moon :cloud9: lovely weight too, :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## 24/7

Grrrr - Internet cables been stolen again so no Internet :( So I shall now be absent, but not for anything exciting lile giving birth!! :( xx


----------



## wild2011

:cry: u cant be absent :cry: only if u have a baby can u be away ! xxx


----------



## 24/7

I am not happy!! Too uncomfortable
To really go out and no
Internet to entertain me!! xx


----------



## wild2011

sex !!???? xx


----------



## wild2011

well ive scrubbed my rug which is bleeding massive, on all fours! ;)
gutted the entire house weve all had a bath, a chicken tomato and mozorella bake in the oven with garlic bread, and then a vanilla cheesecake to follow, currently dancing around with the kids as theyve cranked the radio up :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Might aswell, hahahahha!! :D
Sounds like you have been busy wild!! xx


----------



## wild2011

very.... my nesting is back for a while atleast, :happydance:


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats Wiggler!!! So happy for you!

I didn't get the nesting instinct this time around. My husband cleaned all three bathrooms for me and I did the vacuuming, dusting, and windows. Only thing left to do is sweep and mop the wood floors but I wanted to wait until after the birthday party. I am glad the house is clean and ready to go though, minus the tons of toys Con got for his birthday. Husbands birthday today so that should be fun.


----------



## wild2011

happy birthday to hubby lucky! get all the help u can! xx


----------



## wild2011

im gunna be sick :sick:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I'm back. My midwife will not induce today, which is fine. She does not want to induce before 41 weeks. She did a stretch and sweep though, and her student did as well. I'm still 3cm, 75% effaced, and Anberlin is still fully engaged. She said she can feel my bag of waters bulging and expects I should go into labour in the next few days. 

So, a baby today on my end is unlikely, but the good news is, Anberlin will DEFINITELY be here by Friday. I have opted to have an induction on Thursday morning if she's not here by then.


----------



## wild2011

yay for opting for the induction, atleast u know when she will deffo be here by, so in effect light at the end of the tunnel for you, 

remember i said the other day my bf is 3cm waters bulging, well that was wednesday and shes had 3 sweeps now, shes been on the phone all day crying to me as it seems nobody else understands, me being preggers too helps her get thru it i think, i feel so bad for her, so know how u must feel brandi :hugs: shell be induced friday if her baby doesnt come before. we have to wait till 10 days over here for induction xxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on the baby girl, Wiggler!! Bet Dylan will be thrilled with a baby sister!

I still really would rather a homebirth and to go naturally but with everything going on in the next two weeks, I really can't afford to continue to play the guessing game, and I definitely cannot afford to miss school next week. I need to upgrade one of my certifications and have to be present for both days, all 10 hours, so if Anberlin isn't here by Wednesday night, I will be induced Thursday morning, which is my grandfather's birthday.


----------



## wild2011

glad uve sorted something tho hun xx


----------



## luckyme225

Wild- why are you going to be sick hun?

Brandi- glad you have a date that you know it will be over by.


----------



## wild2011

no idea lucky, suddenly felt sick, all ok now . x


----------



## luckyme225

hate when that happens. Sometimes I will feel like I need to vomit out of nowhere. Suppose I better go walk since i ate two pieces of cake for breakfast lol.


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler :shock: Big big congrats hun and yay for getting your sunday baby! A little girl too:cloud9: :cloud9:Cant wait to hear your birth story, and wow so quick!

Wild, you feeling ok now?:flower:

New, I agree they really should have just induced you:hugs: Hope you get some relief in the nextt few days:hugs:

Brandi, inductionis not a bad thing hun:hugs:

24/7 :happydance: yay for losing plug!

Hey, any sign of your gorgeous girlies getting home?


----------



## mummy3

luckyme225 said:


> hate when that happens. Sometimes I will feel like I need to vomit out of nowhere. Suppose I better go walk since i ate two pieces of cake for breakfast lol.

Yummy! What kind of cake?


----------



## wild2011

im feeling fine now ty :flower:

bh's are back for their afternoon session :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Ouch! Do you think you'll pop early this time too?


----------



## wild2011

nope think ill go over :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

:dohh: Not fair getting so many BH's then!

In a way im so glad I dont get this uncomfortable frustrating end stage of pregnancy, a nice 37 weeker would be good:thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 Nooooo, you can't abandon us!!!!

Lucky - happy birthday to your hubby!

Home now. Turns out I was right to go to hospital when I did, I was 8cm! I thought I would ony be 1-2 :rofl: She was born so soon after we got there that I wouldn't have had time for an epi if I had wanted one and wouldn't have had time to fill the pool. Gas and air is bloody fab! I tore along my episiotomy scar, but its not too sore at all. Going to give my gorgeous girl a feed now :cloud9::cloud9:

Here is some piccies for you
 



Attached Files:







PICT0095.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 9









PICT0093.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 8









PICT0086.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: these have deffo gotten worse with each pregnancy, and i prob get them fairly bad as im usely a good 8cm before im aware im in labr.

i have jsut seen apic of wiggler's little princess bethany, she is beautiful :cloud9: exactly the same weight sienna was, awwwwwwwww so happy for her xx


----------



## wild2011

aww and there she is again, just saw ur pic on fb hun :cloud9: i take it ur home already???? shes lush u must be thrilled, and theres the gas and air for proof :rofl: xxx


----------



## mummy3

Awwww wiggler she is adorable!:cloud9: You got home really fast?! Is she bfing well for you? Congrats again. Watch out though, I'm sure Brandi will be after you:haha:

Lucky happy birthday to your hubby, missed that:dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

She's beautiful, Wiggler


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Wiggler. Bethany is beautiful!

FX for everyone else hoping to labor soon! I'm still sticking the plug in for now. :)


----------



## 24/7

Aww, she's beautiful Wiggler!! :D 
I have some super slow phone Internet working xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nah, I've got my date with pitocin. An end is in sight. The needle and thread has gone away...for now.


----------



## span

Lovely pics Wiggler - she's beautiful! :cloud9:
Sounds like a no fuss, no messing about birth. :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies, I'm so happy :cloud9:

We got home after about 4 1/2 hours, would have been sooner but I forgot to take my green notes in :dohh: She is BFing well and she is a little diva, she likes to cry :haha: I'm on blood thinners for the next week due to a history of clotting disorders in the family so OH has to inject me :(

Oooh, since this morning I have lost 14lbs :rofl: I'm going to write up my birth story after I've had dinner.

Sending lots of babydust to you all :dust: :dust: Hurry up and pop those babies out ladies! x x x


----------



## heyyady

OMG Wiggler- I was talking to you 9 hours ago and you're already back home!?!

Bethany is absolutely beautiful! :hug:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There goes my bloody show!! :happydance:

Maybe I won't need that induction after all!


----------



## mummy3

:happydance: Go Brandi! Any contractions yet?


----------



## Wiggler

Yay brandi!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## span

Good going Brandi! Hope things move quickly for you! :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nothing more than braxton hicks, and my water, despite bulging, hasn't broken yet. I've always needed my waters broken during labour, as they've never broken on their own, but hopefully the braxton hicks turn into something more!!


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Brandi!

Wiggler, can't believe you're home already. Here, we'd typically stay for 2 days!


----------



## 24/7

Glad all is well wiggler - I'm so happy for you, but so jealous at the same time but as you were due the day before me, in theory it should be me tomorrow, haha!!

Woooo brandi!!!! xx


----------



## mummy3

24/7, could be tomorrow! Anymore signs?

Has new been around? Hope shes ok:hugs:

How you doing now Brandi?


----------



## Angel3000

wey hey!!! wtg Wiggler! she is gorgous :cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

Oh I wish mummy, just one big fat happy bump still!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww wiggler she is gorgeous and you did amazing! well done girl!

Nothing changing here, Joshua got upset at bath time that he wanted his brother out, and he blamed me for not trying hard enough, he said in the end 'just go in the other room and push thats all you have to do its not hard!' awwwwww I wish! 

24 sorry your internet is off hun :( Hope you feeling better soon hun! Will be your turn soon hun! 

wild glad you feeling better :) and wowsers you did a lot of work lol

I walked to the park, fell asleep. Walked back, fell asleep. Tieded my bedroom, fell asleep at the dinner table straight after, and now im desparately trying to stay awake on the sofa as i cant get comfy with my dad on the end lol I am sooo weak and tired I dont think i will get through a labour right now so any queue jumpers go right ahead, i need a break lol 

Brandi hope your labour starts naturally before Thursday hun, an induction can take 2 days so guaranteed baby by weekend sounds like :)


----------



## mummy3

24/7 :hugs: It can happen out the blue too, two of my kids the water just broke with no tightenings or much else other than some plug. My son it was while trying to paint my toenails:haha: Then Eilidh, loads of pains etc, the hosp stopthem and I feel pretty good and bam waters breaking after a huge pancake!

Thus painting toenails and eating pancakes breaks waters:winkwink:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:rofl: That's so cute, new!!

Nothing more here, mummy. As soon as the rain stops and my husband gets back, I'm going to go out for a walk and then jump my husband and see if that gets things going.


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: new you sound knackered. Lol at Joshua tho:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua was out of the blue 24, woke up and I thought I had wet the bed, was my waters lol he was born 13 hours later :) No pain or pressure anything before with him :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I am knackered :rofl: but least my bedroom is finally done! lol Oh i tieded the kitchen food cupboards too this morning lol If i remember rightly i slept after i did that too, well napped lol i have zero energy! 

Joshua was cute, but bless he was so genuine and upset. He doesnt understand we have to wait, but fair play he has known since I was 12 weeks, and he has been so patient, today was the first time he got upset about the waiting, up till then he has enjoyed counting down.


----------



## 24/7

Thanks girls - Hopefully Sam will follow these babies and surprise me!! 

Aww new, poor Joshua xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Look at all us symptom packed may mums.. we still in pain weeks later lol... seems the ones that are popping seem to be quiet and well behaved :)


----------



## mummy3

Aww bless, he probably saw the ticker going down then figured his brother would arrive straightaway. Still cant be much longer for him, he must be sooo excited!


----------



## 24/7

Very true new!! Little blossoms these babies are not!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

We had a big chat long before the due date about how it can change, and how his brother can come before or after, but the ticker just counts to the about time, so we know its about now. he does understand, he has put on the calender on May 10th, 'doctors will tell my brother to come if he is lazy and waits' so he knows thats the sort of window we looking at. Think he just super excited and wants him here and I also think he was a bit tired. Wish I could give him an exact time, but we not got too much longer to wait. I think Wednesday they will give me a date for induction if he isnt here, it'll be good for Joshua to have another focus :)


----------



## meow951

Congratulations Wiggler! She is beautiful :)

Well it's the 1st May so lets pop these babies out!


----------



## new_to_ttc

24/7 said:


> Very true new!! Little blossoms these babies are not!! xx

:rofl: I voted Mini MAYhems! lol so very apt!


----------



## meow951

I said mini mayhems as well!

Ours are definately mayhems!


----------



## 24/7

They are all very naughty!! xx


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- it's a white cake with strawberry filling and whipped topping. OMG it was amazing, I could eat the whole thing if I didn't have to share. :haha:

Wiggler- She is beautiful! Can't wait to hear your birth story, sounds like it all happened so fast.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Very naughty 24 lol 

Anything happening from the sweep you had meow? Do you have another scheduled?

have you had nice birthday celebrations Lucky? Did Oh like his surprise party?


----------



## molly85

Oh well done wiggler i will take a tare if i can have a birth like that shes so cute how did you get out that quick?


----------



## molly85

May buggers anyone?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup, I don't have a blossom, I have a Mayhem


----------



## BizyBee

Naughty? Nonsense! My little boy is a perfect angel. He stayed put even when I squished him to paint my toenails. :haha: Wish I'd have read your post earlier mummy. I might've just let my toes go.


----------



## mummy3

Lol bizy might be you next now:winkwink:

Lucky that cake sounds delicious, I'm about to send hubby out for a starbucks run so will add cake onto the list:haha:


----------



## luckyme225

New- birthday festivities were great. Hubby's surprise party was a real hit. Today were going to head over to my mother in laws to celebrate his actual birthday. Connor loved every minute of his party and can't wait until his next one lol. Joshua excited for his birthday?

Anyone else who is fully engaged get pain in their tail bone?


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- yum Starbucks, haven't had any since Friday so I'm having withdrawals :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua is excited yes, Im getting nervous... dont want fidget on Tuesday, really dont! Ive not much organising to do though, I hired a venue and party organiser :rofl: all I have to do is turn up with party bags and a cake :) oh and birthday boy lol 

I keep getting a shooting pain in my tail bone, it goes up into my lower back but its very recent, I put it down to not being able to move around as much on the sofa etc with so many in the house with a bum on a seat lol normally i rotate all the seats throughout the evening so Im not in same position lol


----------



## lisaf

hey girls!
Congrats Wiggler!!!! Wow that was so fast!

Nothing going on with me here.. my mom said she never had false labor so I'm hoping I'm a bit like her.. though she was 10 days over with me and my brother and I'm hoping I'm NOT like her in that regard, lol!
Will be trying some sex today, another long walk and bouncing on my ball. Nipples are getting a bit sore though so I may lay off of them for a little while :haha:

I just want to know he's going to get here safely, fit ok and not end up with any scary injuries, lol... thats the only reason why I'm impatient right now.


----------



## lisaf

I don't get the tailbone pain, but I keep getting this buzzing feeling.. baby must be low enough to sit on a nerve.. I used to get this a lot earlier on when baby was still tucked nicely into my pelvis.


----------



## BizyBee

Oh no mummy! I'm almost ready, but not quite. 
Mmm. Cake and Starbucks. You girls are killing me.


----------



## molly85

shush i wanted cake i have grapes no comparison though the dog might argue she loves grapes they aren't to healthy for her though


----------



## lisaf

I always want to give my dog grapes, lol.. but I know they aren't good for him. I occasionally give him a blueberry though, not sure if those are any better...
I love giving him pieces of fruit though :)


----------



## molly85

i didn't know they werebad for her til about a year ago so have just cut down her intake as they are l.iek catnip to her she will go nuts if she doesn't get 1

i dnt get them as often as i used to either so the temptations not there. she is also good at finding chocolate, nuts and mintsgod knows how she has made it to 7 years with no health problems


----------



## lisaf

lol, well its only the skin of the grape thats bad, so if you want to skin them you can give them to her :rofl: 
I won't give my dog any citrus fruit anymore.. last time I gave him half an orange segment he got the runs..

Chocolate is only bad in large quantities too..


----------



## molly85

thats what my oh said after i yelled at him he looked it up.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Contractions are starting!!


----------



## lisaf

yay Brandi!!

I thought I might be having some action started.. so we had sex and now nothing :dohh:


----------



## molly85

Goooo Brandi!!!!!
Lucky girl being number three you know what to expect. took me until 37+ weeks to know a decent BH


----------



## BrandiCanucks

According to contraction master, they're every 2 1/2 minutes lasting around 30 seconds each, but they're not very strong yet.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

...and I'm having more bloody show..fresh too, judging by the colour.


----------



## molly85

nice, when they say oh your plug will come out was I the only one imagining something more like a scab than grim snot? 

ohh good time brandi, how are you organising your homebirth


----------



## mummy3

Good luck Brandi! Any progress?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Contractions are getting stronger and closer together, and I'm needing to breathe through them now, but can still walk and talk too. There is a chance of a baby by morning.


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: Do you have someone with you hun? Good luck!


----------



## Psycow

Congrats Wriggler, your little girl is beautiful! Best of luck Brandi, hope everything goes the way you want it too.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup, my husband is here.


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - YAY!!!!! Thats so exciting!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

My little lady just woke me up with a HUGE bum explosion so I though I would pop on quick and type up my birth story :thumbup:

Yesterday at about 3.45am I woke up with what I thought was sore BH's and a really weird feeling in my bum, after about half an hour of trying to get back to sleep I gave in and decided to get up. Once I was up I realised the the BH's were a bit sore and roughly every 2-3 minutes so I went to get OH's phone to play with the contraction timer app that I put on there when I was 5 weeks pregnant. Once I realised I might be in labour I decided to wake OH up as I was really jealous that he was still asleep :haha:

At about 6am it got too sore to sit through the contractions anymore as the weird feeling in my bum got really bad if I stayed sat down so I got up and just paced the room during them, they were sore, but not too bad and I kept myself occupied by giving OH a list of housework to do then nagging him that he wasn't doing it right :rofl:

As the morning went on the contractions stayed the same time apart, from 1 mins apart to 5 mins apart averaging at about 2-3 mins and I could still walk and talk through them so I was convinced I was progressing slowly because in my mind it didn't hurt enough. My mum was convinced otherwise and kept ringing me every 20 minutes screeching at me to go to hospital cos otherwise I would give birth on the toilet :rofl:

At about 10.30am I started t think properly about going into hospital cos I was tired, sore and really wanted an epidural just so I could rest and get rid of the awful feeling in my bum, it seriously felt like my bowels were going to escape so just before 11am I rang the hospital, OH got my neighbor who was driving us and after some serious faffing about off we went.

We got to the hospital at about 11.25ish, was shown to a room and left on our own for about 15 minutes, when the MW came in she took my BP, listened to bubs heartbeat which was irregular and kept skipping beats, stuck me on the trace and then gave me my internal. She asked me how far along I though I was and I said "1-2cm, although I'm hoping its closer to 7" When the MW told me I was 8cm I nearly had a heart attack! We then talked for about 10 minute about pain releif and I was told even though it could be hours yet that an epi would mean I probably wouldn't be leaving hospital for at least 8 hours after the birth and I could try the G&A first until I had made up my mind. 

She got the G&A set up for me and I started sucking away during contractions and laughing my head off at my voice after cos it made me sound like a man in drag :rofl: After about 10 minutes my body started to push, it stung sooooo much and I started saying about how childbirth was unnatural, mother nature was a cruel old cow (The MW denied this and informed me that mother nature is in fact a man :rofl:) and I wanted a general anesthetic and to wake me up when it was done :rofl:

I moved onto the bed for pushing as MW didn't want baby to fly out onto the floor and after 3-4 pushes my waters wwent in a HUGE tidal wave which eased up so much of the pressure, it felt great and I was informed that my baby had dark brown hair :happydance: I carried on pushing while shouting and swearing (I'ma wuss) and then her head was born, about 5 seconds later I pushed again and she shot out like a bullet at 12.19pm after 10 mins of pushing :cloud9:

I was given the jab for the placenta, but it didn't want to come out even after I was quickly catheterised to empty my bladder so there was a bit of concern I would need to go to theatre, but it came out eventually, poor OH had to go sit in the bathroom after he saw it :haha: then I had to be stitched as I tore along my old scar. Because of the kerfuffle of forgetting my pregnancy notes we were kept in longer as we had to wait for our friends to pop up to the hospital, grab our keys, walk to my flat and pick them up, but it meant that me, OH and Beth could just snuggle up and enjoy lots of cuddles. 

Sorry thats a bit long and boring, I might have forgotten a few bits :dohh: I'm super glad to be home, Bethany is a cuddle monster and is doing really well with BF and tomorrow Dylan is coming home :happydance: He was going to come home this afternoon but my silly mother went shopping and forgot the time and left it too late :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

Great story Wiggler! Lol.. your midwife has a great sense of humor! I'd love someone like that helping me!


----------



## Wiggler

Yea she was fab, really cheered me on and was so funny! She was much nicer than the miserable one I had with Dylan :)


----------



## molly85

damn wiggler thats brilliant and i want that midwife to though matt and I can be right double act people generally find us to be amusing when we are thumping each other.

but how were you allowed out within 6 hours i am confussed


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler thats an awesome story, what a lovely midwife! Were you shocked pesto was a girl? I remember you thinking you were having another boy. Congrats again:flower:

Brandi, how you doing now hun?


----------



## Wiggler

if everything goes well and mum and baby are well they discharge as soon as 2 hours here if you want to go home :)


----------



## molly85

damn you which hospital again i am transfering lol


----------



## Wiggler

I had to double check about 3 times that she was a girl, I really thought she would be a boy :haha:

Hope everything is going well Brandi, hopefully it won't be long until you have your little girl :flower:


----------



## molly85

yup home birth sounds scary. does she have a midwife attending or just her and hubby?


----------



## Wiggler

Molly, I was at St Richards in Chichester :) Fab hospital!

Damn, my little lady likes to make me work hard! I been awake since 1.30am now, I really should go back to bed :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol i'm jealous i'd have ad the baby before i arrived down there guildford it is. with our 6 hour policy


----------



## molly85

yes sleep very important as your wee man will be back tomorrow


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thing have slown down, stopped and picked up again. Not really sure what will happen, but I'm still losing bloody show streaked with pink and red blood, so it is fresh. Something is happening, not sure what, but I'm still holding out hope for a May 2 baby.

Off to jump the hubby now.


----------



## BizyBee

Love the birth story wiggler!

Good luck Brandi.


----------



## lisaf

I just grabbed my belly, shook it and yelled at baby to get out :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Brandi!!!

Lisa - :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

wiggler great birth story :hugs:

brandi any news?

molly- generally across the uk, its overnight for first baby unless u have them early hours and they some times allow late that day, 2nd + baby its 2 hours later. ( though i recall wiggler getting home with dylan early also cos she nagged :rofl:)

my first lo was born late morning i was home 8.30 next day, lo 2 i was home within an hour, and lo 3 was born at home anyway lol

nothing to report here except insomnia, and officially term tomorrw :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

I am not happy with this baby today!! He has been up all night just wiggling in my ribs and I couldn't and still can't really sit or lay down and it now feels like he is laying transverse across my ribs, grrr!! 

I haven't slept in days now and am so uncomfortable!! :(

Wiggler, fab birth story, very proud of you!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: 24, im feeling the same, sod all sleep and total discomfort. :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: wild!!

No Internet doesn't help as I have just had to sit here doing nothing all night as annoyingly the one bar of phone signal I have without the bt box disappeared!! xx


----------



## wild2011

aww hun how bloody annoying its happened right at the wrong time :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Not to worry though, or so the bt lady told me.... The repairman is due here on friday?! Hmm.... xx


----------



## wild2011

hmm i hope u have a baby by then ! xxx


----------



## 24/7

So do I!! But there really is absolutely no sign, so I very much doubt I will, zzz!! xx


----------



## wild2011

come on sam stop making mummy wait, besides wild wants more baby piccies :cloud9: u never know ur waters might just suddenly go at anytime. 

now ive been waiting for the birthing ball for 4 days dh keeps getting to argos when its closed :grr: lets hoping he gets it today or else.


----------



## 24/7

I want more babies too, preferably mine though!! :p I hope my waters go soon, OH reported things felt different inside yesterday, like the top was too narrow and just felt odd, so hopefully something is happening, even if it feels like nothing is!!

Ooooh hope he gets the ball today, I really love mine!! xx


----------



## wild2011

i confess, ive been on the girls space hopper for the last week, but cant manage more than 4-5 mins a time cos its so low to the floor :rofl: 

all differenceness( if thats a word:haha:) is a good sign! 

TMI time; last night i offered to try the absorb thru gutt, and urmmmmmmm how to put it, :rofl: ok put it this way, it barely touched my lips and i was gagging, shortly followed by being violently sick and running and locking myself in the bathroom, as a result of the gaging and heaving i then pee'd myself :rofl: dh had to sort himself out then and spent the entire evening laughing at me cos "id got so wet" ( u was like yeah hunni i made me piss myself :haha:

will not i repat NOT be trying that method again while pregnant :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

All is going well for us using our men for eviction purposes then!! :D:D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i dont think ill possibly have him before scan thursday, infact im 99% sure i wont, But a part of me is thinking, if i dont make it till then, then they cant scare me with a estimate weight, and cant loose my homebirth, not that my gas and air is coming till the end of the week/weekend( i had it here by now with others) but theres a delay. so if i go into labour now its without any pain releif at all. friends and mw's keep saying omg that bump is huge and solid its all baby, but my mum usually just stays clam and collected and says i think it'll be big placenta again. however last night she visited and was like oh my word, it made me want to cry: cry: i want a ickle baby :lol:

oh yer and wiggler u forgot ur pesto green notes :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Hopefully he won't be too big at the scan and you can join us all in the waiting game!! :D 

Starting to wonder how big Sam will actually be now he has cooked for so long!!! xx


----------



## wild2011

36.6 bump pic day before term :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Image280.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3









Image279.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## span

Wiggler - fab birth story. Really hope I have a MW like yours. :thumbup:

Brandi - hope things get moving again.

Wild - you just had me crying with laughter! :haha:

Term for me today! :happydance: Operation eviction can now begin!


----------



## wild2011

yay span im following u tomoz :happydance:

lol laughing at the gutt thingy? or cos i pee'd my pants :rofl:


----------



## span

wild2011 said:


> lol laughing at the gutt thingy? or cos i pee'd my pants :rofl:

Bit of both to be honest - the whole epsiode sounds like something from a dodgy version of 'American Pie'! :rofl:

Amazing bump - hope for your sake it's not all baby! :baby:

Here's my term bump:
 



Attached Files:







bump 37w.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## meow951

Span- You have such a cute bump!

Mines gone all wierd over the past few days. My belly button looks like a beak, i don't think it can poke out any further and the bottom of my stomach is all squishy and saggy :(

Wild- PMSL at your eviction method. DH read that wiggler had had sex and baby had arrived and he wanted some last night too. However he was told on no uncertain terms that all that would be happening is sleeping!


----------



## wild2011

:cloud9: bootiful term bump hun, 

lol at american Pie :rofl:


----------



## meow951

Wiggler- Just read your birth story, sounds lovely! Hopefully mine will go smoothly. Made me laugh when yo usaid 1-2 cm and the midwife was like actually 8cm :haha:

Brandi- Hope this is it for you!

Feeling a blah today. It's exactly 1 year since my miscarriage at 12 weeks so might try and find something to do to keep me busy. I just want this muffin to come out so i can cuddle him!


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: meow

i laughed at wiggler thinking only 1-2 aswell. i blatently remeber the mw coming out when i had my first contractions with sienna, and crying when she wanted ot give me an internal ( Please no, ull prob check me and im not even in labour and just need a clear out again " :haha: - was 8cm too :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - I hope Sam comes soon :hugs:

Wild - great bump pic :thumbup:

Span - lovely bump piccy! :flower:

Meow - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just got back from Bethany's hospital appointment, she is doing fab! Just giving her a feed now before I devour my fry up, I'm starving!! I hope we get some more May babies soon!!!


----------



## wild2011

how come u had to go to hospital for checkup wiggler? glad shes dooing well. share the fry up! x


----------



## Angel3000

Bump two days before term


Bump one day after term :D


----------



## 24/7

Fab news about hospital appointment wiggler!! :D So happy for you all, I really am. xx


----------



## wild2011

lovely angel :D x


----------



## span

Lovely bump Angel - does look to have dropped!

Glad all went well at the appointment Wiggler.

COME ON SAM - HURRY UP! :baby:


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump Angel - it really looks like its dropped.

We had to go to the hospital cos she never got checked over by the baby doctor yesterday so had to go back in today.

:rofl: Just seen mr prickface upstairs, he has a broken nose :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: at prickface's nose.

arghh didnt think of that ;) glad all was well hows the bf going, how long she going between feeds?X


----------



## Wiggler

BFing is going well, but she is a sleep loving little madam so I'm offering her the boob every 2 hours. 

Boo, I feel like I have been kicked in the foof by a horse, I wish I had an ice pack to put on it :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:haha: put some pesto on it, :hugs:

xx


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping in to say hi before heading to work. Last day. Ah!


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: I don't actually want any pesto now.

I'm hoping my parents don't take too much time getting here, I want a cuddle from my little boy!! :hissy:


----------



## wild2011

awww :cloud9: i bet u cant wait for him to meet bethany :D 

bizy enjoy ur last day of work! x


----------



## wild2011

love the new ticker wiggler x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm in a hormonal pissy mood this morning.

You ladies can only guess why.

IT FREAKING STOPPED AGAIN!!!


----------



## wild2011

:argh:


----------



## molly85

aww brandi thats pants.

Ah wiggler thats why we have to stay I think. the thought of coming home and going back gah!!!!!

Now who is it thats not sleeping and is in pain i can feel your paing my bed is lovely and set up for comfyness and my pelvis still hasn't got a grip andjust kills


----------



## Psycow

:happydance:Term today :thumbup: Hope things pick up for you Brandi. Great story Wriggler, glad she is doing so well!


----------



## new_to_ttc

hello :)

Oh dear brandi hope it starts again!!

Wiggler lovely birthing story, you really did amazing hun well done! :hugs:

Great bumps everyone, Span how cute and dinky is yours!! Wild sorry but you know i say it how it is lol.. I think your little man is just going to burst out of there lol 

meow :hugs: Hope you found something to do today :hugs: 

Im getting weird shooting pains all over, but Ive put a ban on baby fidget from now. Im no way going to manage a labour full dilation and delivery by midnight so he is to stay put until Wednesday, minimum! The pains dont feel like baby at all, just very random and I keep squealing and jumping around (they in my bottom or lady bits etc lol)


----------



## span

Sorry to hear that things have stalled again Brandi. :hugs:

I just bumped into a guy from my triathlon club in town. He took one look at my bump and said "god you're big - you got twins in there?!" :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just noticed a June baby is here!! Now there is a que jumper and a half pmsl


----------



## JJay

Great birth story Wiggler, Congratulations on baby Bethany, she's lovely.

Please, please let me arrive at the hospital 8cm dilated!!


----------



## wild2011

new :grr: :rofl: ur aving it woman lol

omg i came over all funny earlier felt sick and had to lie down pronto, i made myself wake up and now im feeling just as bad. so about to lie back down, bump hurts too :grr:


----------



## luckyme225

37 weeks today :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Come on Mother's Day baby!!! You can do it Liam!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

When is Mother's Day for you guys? I was born on Mother's Day :cloud9: 

Wild hope you ok hun! have you made sure you eaten and drank enough (coming from the woman who hasnt yet taken her iron tablet because she hasnt yet eaten, oops!!) Getting a sweet and sour chicken on the go in a minute mmmmmm


----------



## lisaf

I think its all the pesto Wiggler ate that helped her dilate so fast... we all laughed and now we'll pay the price ;)

I had the barest hint of pink spotting last night.. some snot-like discharge today so hopefully we're getting closer but no contractions or anything


----------



## 24/7

Still nothing to report here either.... :( xx


----------



## Wiggler

Just found some more of my leftover labour dust, here you are ladies :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 24/7

Thanks wiggler!! How are you all? xx


----------



## lisaf

thanks wiggler!


----------



## span

Nice one Wiggler. :thumbup: 

I think that I ought to lurk around the back of the queue for now - dont think I'd be too popular if I was next! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

We are good thanks, Dylan is being a handful as he always is when he comes back from my mums :haha: He is being very sweet though and been giving me and OH lots of cuddles, he hasn't really paid any attention to Bethany apart from saying "uh oh" when she cries :rofl: Bethany has turned from sleepy little lady to booby monster :rofl: I'm just about to put dinner on, sausage casserole, yummy!!

How are you hun? x x x


----------



## 24/7

Sounds like all is just perfect for you all!! :)
All well here, just want my baby too. xx


----------



## Wiggler

It won't be long hun!


----------



## 24/7

It better not be!! :p Or big trouble for Sam!!
We need more piccies missy!! :D:D xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

just checking in.

wiggler- it was a girl?! awww. congrats! :hugs: what was her size? i'd try to go back and look for your update but i'll probably be searching for a long time. lol.



anyone else have babies since i last posted?


----------



## molly85

you can tell the chatter boxes have all had their babies i can keep up lol


----------



## Wiggler

Milos - she weighed 7lbs 8oz :cloud9:

24/7 - I'll get more piccies up soon, going to snuggle Dylan for a while before he goes to bed :) x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww my parents have just left and my mum was so upset she made me cry! She was sobbing!! Ive decided, I can go 12 days over at a push with the hospital (Im sure they wont agree to the 14 days so a compromise may be in order) but then if I ask for it in the afternoon not morning liklihood is fidget will be born on the Friday, they get back saturday and mum misses very little, really all she misses is the screaming swearing hand gripping bit so she gets the best deal :) I know Friday is the 13th :rofl: but quite apt really for the way things have been going pmsl


----------



## 24/7

Yay wiggler!! Enjoy the snuggles!!
Good luck trying to make fidget wait new, no doubt he will now want to change the plan, lol xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Nope, this little monkey hasnt played by my rules when it mattered, so now he needs to do this for his grandma.


----------



## 24/7

I really hope he does!! :hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Anyone know any labour preventing techniques? lol 

You feeling any better 24 :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Clearly whatever we are both doing right now, lol!!

Still abit meh, but hoping PMA will get Sam out sooner, well I'm trying to believe it anyway, haha!! 

You all set for the very important birthday? xx


----------



## molly85

the friday is a 13th damn 

come on girls they all have to come out at some point


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - quick, steal all of news labpourdust!!

I hope fidget stays put new, cheeky chappy needs to do what he is told finally :haha:

Dylan didn't want to give me or OH snuggles :( I hope I get some tomorrow. Stupid camera is playing up so can't get more piccies yet, will put some more up tomorrow. Bethany is giving her daddy snuggles at the moment. We are going to work on perfecting her latch this evening, she is a bit lazy with it and my poor nips are getting sore :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sort of lol Will get more ready when very imporant little man goes to bed lol I just wish I knew who was coming to his party, only a few have texted me, and I havent seen many of the mums all holiday arghhhh kids dont go back to school until Wednesday so cant even jog memories at the school gates lol I sent out 2nd load of invites the other day to remind his friends lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't care who line jumps anymore..all I know is that I will DEFINITELY be having a baby this week!! Induction is officially set for Thursday morning!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww Dylan will adjust hun, he just got back from his break to find a new little person in his home, might just take a few days. Look forward to more pics, you bought anything pink yet? Bet you dying to put her in pink lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yay Brandi!!!!!! :happydance: It must be such a releif to know you are near the end!

Not got anything pink yet, going shopping next week once I have healed up a bit :)


----------



## molly85

oh wiggler your so restrained. there is such cute stuff to buy


----------



## 24/7

Grrrr - Instead of engaging Sam has gone
Completely the opposite way and I can't even sit
Down he is so high up in my
Ribs, I really just want to sit and cry!!!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 hun he could just put extending his legs to help him push further down. Look at wiggler, pesto lived in her ribs bless and she is here already :)


----------



## mummy3

24/7 :hugs:

Good luck for the birthday and for keeping fidget in new!

Brandi, :happydance: not long now!

Span, such a neat bump

Wild :rofl: I take it the gut thing doesn't work for eviction? Your bump is awesome hun.

Lisa, anymore signs from the spotting?

Yay for last day Bizy

:happydance: term psycow

Wiggler, we call Eilidh the booby monster too:haha: Glad bfing is going well for you. Have you got lanisol for the nips? Works wonders.


----------



## 24/7

He has his bum one side and feet the other, brat in the making!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Think i should start wrapping pressents before i fall asleep lol 

Hows Eilidhs weight gain going hun?


----------



## molly85

abby does that she's not popped out just stretching first timers dnt usually pop out once in place


----------



## new_to_ttc

You just keeping doing the pelvic opening techniques and make sure your ball stays well inflated so your hips are higher than knees. Only walk upstairs side ways, every set!


----------



## Wiggler

Getting some wonderful nipple cream tomorrow, I can't wait. Little madam is always so eager to get to the booby she never opens her mouth wide enough :dohh: Been working on it tonight and have improved a bit, just need to find the magic trick to get her to open nice and wide :)


----------



## molly85

pelvic openening? damn it i can't go upstairs side ways


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww I dont know know what to suggest for SPD hun, but for 24... side ways is a must!! lol


----------



## mummy3

New her weightgain is going pretty well now, 5lb 5oz as of last friday:thumbup: She has someone coming to see her at home on thursday to see how she's coming along too. Yep probably best to wrap whilst awake:haha:

Wiggler, a good cream is priceless. When she goes for the feed is she properly awake? They open much wider when more alert. I've found the only hold that works for feeding Eilidh is to cradle her, feeding lying down or with her more upright don't work so well.


----------



## mummy3

Oh and rubbing the nipple on the corner of her mouth can help. 

Just realised its my due date today :shock: :rofl:


----------



## molly85

no seems to be a bit of a disater spd, just hope she comes out without completely spliting it


----------



## Wiggler

Until this afternoon all her feeds were sleepy feeds which is why i am so sore, she would barely open her mouth at all :( She is doing much better now, the last 2-3 feeds have been wide awake and didn't hurt anywhere near as much, still mega sore though. good cream + perseverence will pay off though, my little princess is worth it :)


----------



## Wiggler

Happy due date!! :) I can't believe Eilidh is nearly 2 months old!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

mummy, as you can clearly see, the gut thing didn't work for me either.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow happy due date hun!! lol Thought you were May 1st? lol 

Im half way through wrapping and Ive ran out of cellotape arghhhhhh I wonder where Joshua keeps his stash, he loves the stuff he is bound to have rolls of it lol Hmmm i still got his bike to wrap yet :rofl: Not impressed though poor little man needs to open it tomorrow and then take it right back to the shop, Ive kept it in the box until tonight and there is a fault with it grrrr but he isnt in school tomorrow so he'll be happy if I take it right back tomorrow and get it fixed straight away :) Im going to put a huge note on it saying its from fidget, because he asked for a lightening mcqueen truck off me and a BMX off his brother.... so wishes have been granted :)


----------



## mummy3

BrandiCanucks said:


> mummy, as you can clearly see, the gut thing didn't work for me either.

I'm sorry but :rofl: Thursdays not long to go now though:hugs:

Wiggler, it will totally be worth it:hugs: I cant believe Eilidh is nearly 2 months either, she's growing up so fast:wacko:


----------



## mummy3

Awww new, he's gonna love his little bro even more now:cloud9:

My edd was 29th april by lmp, 1st may by my guess and 2nd may by early scan:haha: The hosp went by 2nd may.


----------



## lisaf

I don't want to give birth today, lol... its an ex-boyfriend's birthday :dohh: not that i've told my DH that... I'll be ok if I go into labor today and give birth tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol mummy... and delivery date was months ago!! lol 

Lisa I dont want to go into labour for a minimum of 24 hours :rofl: if I go about this time tomorrow the birth should carry over into 4th May and that would be marginly acceptable lol If only we influence it lol

Right cellotape! lol must find it.. arghh just realised I hope Joshua doesnt come down for a pee in the night lol


----------



## rwllgoodchild

ooooohhhhhhhhhhhh im off to bed - due date tomorrow and experiencing quite a lot of pains right now, hopefully will be updating tomorrow with news :D night night xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's a lot longer to Thursday for me than it is for you lol, but I don't mind waiting another 37.5 hours...not that I'm counting.

I go in at 7:00am, so noon for you UK ladies. I will be bringing my laptop so watch for updates.

Watch though, with my luck, I'll go into labour on my own tonight and have her tomorrow, which I DO NOT want to have happen. There are two people with birthdays tomorrow that don't deserve the honour.

It's happened before though. The one day I didn't want Isaiah to be born on was the one day he chose to be born on.


----------



## mummy3

What time is it where you are Brandi? Its 2 30pm here on monday.

New, I know, months ago lol:wacko: 

Fingers crossed for those who want babies tonight and for those trying to hold of labour!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I didn't realize you were in the US, mummy, lol. It's 5:30pm here, so I go in at 4:00am your time.


----------



## mummy3

Yeah im in the states, started out in the UK tho when I first joined this site:wacko:


----------



## mummy3

rwllgoodchild said:


> ooooohhhhhhhhhhhh im off to bed - due date tomorrow and experiencing quite a lot of pains right now, hopefully will be updating tomorrow with news :D night night xx

Good luck hun:flower:


----------



## molly85

i'd like to go into labour tonight or the morning but oh is still ruddy working. wouldn't want an exhausted man taking me to hospital


----------



## molly85

happy labour days people


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay all wrapped :) hmmm now i got a huge bike in bright paper blocking the TV :rofl: Hope he has got everything he wanted right here Only thing not here is his wii game, wish I had bought it but he sooo wants to buy it himself and I know he is getting the money for it, just wanted it here for him to open!


----------



## new_to_ttc

fingers crossed RW! 

Not long to go Brandi :)


----------



## molly85

lol presents are so good i am looking at stuff for abby next year and x-mas


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol, soon as Joshua's birthday is over I start thinking about Christmas lol Although he is really difficult to prebuy for now as he has specific interests which change lol I'll be stocking up on fidgets presents, then doing Joshua's i think, once he sends his letter to santa in the autumn thats it no mind chaging so I can start buying his stuff lol


----------



## molly85

i want a ball pond lol and a swing for the garden


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I dont know how many ball pools we been through and tents etc, they eventually get in the way rofl we got the swing, would like a slide but the size he needs it would take over and he wont have room for his toys and playing etc lol


----------



## molly85

lol i was thinking of popping the balls in the travel cot


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol toddlers love the balls :) Joshua wants a paddling pool I might get a giant bag of ducks for it pmsl


----------



## molly85

ohhh ducks. your teasing me. wish we had adecent size garden


----------



## new_to_ttc

we really dont have a large garden lol It just about serves its purpose lol

Right Im going to go to my bed, Joshua is going to be up super early I just know it! lol 

Night night ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

night night and happy birthday to joshua


----------



## BizyBee

My mom convinced me to enter a Cutest Mommy-to-Be contest with my egg pic. Lol. Hmm. It'd be fun to win something. https://cnykiss.com/page.php?page_id=12504&gallery_id=10336


----------



## molly85

i have no facial recognition so can't tell who's you eeeekkkk.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I voted you hun :) Good luck!!!! Molly, Bizy is the lovely lady with a bump in a white top with a black 3/4 cardigan buttoned only above the bump, hands on hip and when you open it there is an easter egg drawn on her bump :cloud9: On my link she is 2nd one in on 2nd row :) 

Morning ladies :) 

So Joshua woke me up at 6am! lol BUT I slept right through from when I went to bed yay so thats the most sleep Ive had in AGES! 2 nights running not needed pain killers! Double yay! And, he just got into my bed and cuddled for about 30 minutes before making me get up, triple yay! He loves his presents, and he thinks his brother is awesome getting him a bike, its what he always wanted :) 

My mum has boarded her plane, all on time, dad said she is ok, he is just treading on egg shells as she is a bit delicate and short fused. Once she gets on holiday Im sure she'll be fine! I hope! :rofl: my little sister just texted me to say mum had been in touch first thing, and knows I wont pass on any details or problems and made my sister swear that anything she hears she'll text over to my mum! Oh bless, its going to be a long 12 days lol


----------



## molly85

lol who needs kids when you have parents lol

haha i voted. 6 am eugh I was woken then by my neighbour putting her bin out and then OH ringing to say he was stuck witnessesing an accident on the motorway blarg


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh least my wake up call was a nice one at that ungodly hour lol

My mum has 6 grandkids, this is #7, and she hasnt missed a single birth until now and probably fidget is the most eagerly waited for baby of all of them as it has take so many years to conceive him! She is struggling, but once she gets home and gets a squishy cuddle she'll forget all about missing the messing shouty painy bit lol

I have silence in my house, Joshua is sat concentrating building his lego spaceship lol Ive never heard him so quiet EVER! lol He's noiseier in his sleep :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Another night of no sleep, zzz!! And one continuous nose bleed since I go up, hooray!!

Happy Birthday to Joshua!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 are you not sleeping because your uncomfortable or in pain? :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Just uncomfortable as Sam is so high, and he seems very unsettled at the moment and seems to get very distressed when I lay down and sometimes even when I sit down and then I can't relax enough to get to sleep.... :( xx


----------



## meow951

Morning ladies!

Hope Joshua has a lovely birthday :)

I've got midwife tomorrow so i'll get another sweep. I'm going to say do a really good one :haha: My bump is starting to hurt at night if i roll over. I have to sit up and position myself, i think it's my muscles. It kills!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I would ring your midwife hun, and maybe get her to put a doppler on you when you lying down, or even go up tot he antenatal ward and go on a montior whilst you're lying down so they can make sure he is ok. It doesnt sound like normal late stage uncomfortableness, Sam shouldnt be effected by you lying down :hugs: but for you're comfort have you tried pillows between your knees and under your bump? With my ribs Ive found sleeping more elvated helps, so maybe a few extra cushions if you can manage them?

Im not feeling 100% today, and I dont know how much of it is real or how much is psychological worry! Every twinge and niggle this morning has me panicing. Ive also had a lot of BM already today, but its a weird colour (sorry tmi) so Im hoping its a side effect from the iron??? and nothing more, Ive tried to ring my doctors for a phone consultation but cant speak to them until about 11.30. Wiggler, you were taking iron suppliments, did it change your BM??


----------



## lisaf

hey new... I believe iron supplements make BM really dark, almost black sometimes...

I'm sitting up at 1am because DH and I just had a stupid spat. He wanted the lights off at 1am, but he kept talking to me when I was trying to read so I told him I'd turn the lights off at 1:05 and he got all whiny and pissy so I turned the light off and got up and came out here. Now he's all mad that I got out of bed etc.. UGH.. I think he's been stealing some of my pregnancy hormones!


----------



## 24/7

I'll see how he goes today, for the first time in ages he is having a nap?! High maintenance child already!!

When I've take iron in the past it has made my poo black, but oddly it's gone abit strange the last few days and I'm not on iron tablet?! I ran it past OH yesterday, poor man and he thought it was old poo departing.... :p Oh how I love this thread!! :D xx


----------



## span

Sorry you guys have been uncomfortable :hugs:, glad you had a good nights sleep new. :thumbup:
Hope all is ok 24.

I had a pretty crappy night with left hip pain again. Yesterday evening, after a session on the ball I got into bed and baby was going crackers and repeatedly aiming at my bladder. It was REALLY uncomfortable and resulted in 3 pees in 10 minutes. I wonder if baby was getting revenge for all the bouncing? :haha: I said to my bump "if you're too cramped get out you little bugger" while hubby looked at me in confusion. :blush: 

Hubby and I are driving into my work today to pick up the high chair they got me and say hi. Made some cookies to take and did a naughty and licked the mix from spoons and bowl. :wacko:


----------



## new_to_ttc

men hormones are far worse than womens or pregnancy ones!! Urghhh lol but you do need your sleep so go back to bed and kick him out :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

the problem is that I wasn't tired yet, lol.. going back to bed is no victory for me


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol only here can we change from food to poo to sex all day long without anyone batting an eye lid lol... but they not black, I was expecting black, they like a pastey green colour and very soft (but not loose!). Ive never taken iron before, pmsl my family suffer from too much iron usually (dad has to have a pint of blood drained a month to control it!), so no one in my family can help lol

span how naughty licking the spoon! lol have a nice time with your colleagues!

24 hope he settles down for you.

:hugs: hope everyone gets some better sleep soon, we all going to be zombie mummies at this rate!


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah but but but but lisa!!! lolol... the victory is kicking him out :rofl: put the light on and carry on reading lol


----------



## lisaf

Lol... I'm not looking to WIN anything here. Besides, he's probably lying in bed not sleeping right now anyway and feeling crummy... if I needed a victory, thats enough for me :haha:

Oh.. and as for the green poo? Well not sure you knew this but green, when dark enough actually makes the color black... I've had some 'black' eyeliners that were really super dark green (as evidenced when you try to remove that stuff, lol). Not sure if the same principle applies to poo and iron supplements though :rofl: It may depend on the brand/type of supplements you're taking?


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: Im not sure its just ferrous sulphate, think thats pretty standard iron lol now Im imagining eye liner whilst thinking of my poo! this is not good for 9am!!! lolol


----------



## lisaf

lol, not much better at 1am :rofl:

I'll probably go to bed soon.. I do need my sleep too and don't want him to suffer too long waiting for me to come back


----------



## 24/7

I would say it's probably normal new, iron does very strange things to you!!

Morning Lisa, span and meow!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Happy birthday Joshua!!!!!!!!!!!

New, Iron turned my BMs jet black.

Dylan is paying Bethany more attention today, he keeps running over and saying "baby" and grinning at her :cloud9: I'm super sore today, hoping I can get some more sleep later, I feel like shit.

Sending lots of labour dust to you all! :dust: :dust:


----------



## new_to_ttc

he best not be fast asleep! He best be pining for you! lol 

i read the leaflet it doesnt mention anything about green poo, but does say ring the doctor if it is black! It also says do not take if you have absorbtion conditions such as haemochromotosis, which is exactly the condition I just said we have in the family, and Im a known dominant carrier of arghhhhh..... and as both my babies are boys they are likely to be suffers ffs! I did tell the midwife about this condition, but she just looked dumb at me! Now Im worried she didnt think it relvant to tell the consultant!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww wiggler glad Dylan is taking more interest in Bethany :) How long is OH off for? try and sleep when she does, how often was she up in the night to feed?


----------



## 24/7

Sorry you are feeling rubbish wiggler - Is it healing or tiredness or both? :hugs:

Maybe ring the doctors then new, just to be safe. XX


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well I think its quite normal I read some bits on internet. I still dont feel right though, I just spoke to my sister Im so nervous about today! 14 hours to stay out of labour lol Something in my gut tells me its going to happen though, only because I dont want it to xx


----------



## Wiggler

Little monkey was up wanting to be fed constantly from about 9pm til about 2am then she woke at 4am, then 6am :haha: So I'm super sore AND super tired. Sent OH and Dylan out with a nipple repair list, and Bethany is asleep so going to have a nice shower :)
MW is coming out later and I have a million and one questions for her, poor lady will be bombarded :haha:


----------



## wild2011

school run killed me, i was vomiting all the way there and back ,quite violently with uncontrolable pee dripping down my leg, so just showered, :cry: lets bet this vomiting shite continues till he's here :rofl:

ok got niggles sat on ball, and im termmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :happydance:

2 days till scan, :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Seems Bethany has inherited your appetite them wiggler!! :p

:hugs: wild xx


----------



## wild2011

sienna used to feed for an hour sometimes longer go down for 30-40 mins then be back for more, i couldnt keep up with it, dh was working 7 days a week, my mum lived several county's away and i had 3 school runs a day as leila was still in nursery and chloe main stream. really was hard work, perserverance is the key! :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww wild :hugs: I hope you don't have to wait too long until he is here! Happy 37 weeks hun!

Lesson for today - shampoo + sore foofy = mega owies! :rofl: I think I'll wash my hair seperatly for a while yet :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: ouchies! xx


----------



## 24/7

Ouch!!!!!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Here is some piccies from this morning :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0099.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 8









PICT0102.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 10









PICT0104.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wild2011

:cloud9: ok ok i want my baby :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Awww, she really is beautiful!!!! xx


----------



## wild2011

gorgeous! shes looking very alert in 2nd pic xx


----------



## Wiggler

For all the ladies expecting boys, Bethany is looking for a boyfriend, please evict your babies and form an orderly queue :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

i think it should be sprout, he is named after summink green also :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

i want peanut butter on toast not sure if we have ne in, off to look x


----------



## Wiggler

That reminds me, I've only had a hobnob to eat all day, time to raid the cupboards :haha: x x x


----------



## 24/7

Pesto?! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

mmmmmmmmm peanut butter :rofl: its lush, not eaten this in ages


----------



## Wiggler

peanut butter :sick: YUK! :haha:

No pesto 24/7 I have totally lost the urge to eat it, althought maybe if I eat enough my BM will turn into pesto ansd Bethany will stop shredding my nips :rofl:

I'm having some lovely bacon noodles, not the most nutricious thing, but it'll do til OH gets back and can make me a ham salad sarnie :)


----------



## 24/7

Poor Bethany deprived of pesto!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

awwww u depriving her :rofl: sienna just cuddling up on sofa for a kip, shes so grouchy and told me she wants a sleep bless x


----------



## Wiggler

haha, I'm a mean mummy :rofl: MW just been, everything is good and will be seen again on friday for her heel prick :cry: I hate the heel prick, i will end up crying when they do it :(
Got a HCA coming tomorrow to see how the BF is going.


----------



## wild2011

mine all had heel prick at a day old. :cry: seeing them squeeze their poor lil foot :cry: i cry too, so ur not alone, xx


----------



## 24/7

Aww, our poor little babies!!
Glad the MW went well though!! xx


----------



## wild2011

sienna snoring :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

No bt man yet - He is not in my good books!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:grr:


school run in an hour and a bit zzzzzzzz havnt got to take them in the morning, friends taking them as have hv coming for sienna's 2 yr review so only 1 long walk tomoz phew x


----------



## 24/7

Excellent wild!!

Naughty day today, on the sofa under the duvet with my labour sprite and sweets - This baby isn't going anywhere before my next food shop so might as well enjoy myself!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: stubborn little boys! cant wait for thursday afternoon want my scan


----------



## 24/7

I want another scan!! :p I'm starting to get worried about how big bub will actually be, we were expecting a little dot and now I'm not so sure!! :D zz


----------



## wild2011

:D wont be long hun and he'll be in ur arms :cloud9:


----------



## mummy3

Happy birthday Joshua:cake:

Wiggler, my son had so many heel pricks the skin on his heel came off:cry:

Wild:hugs: that vomiting sounds awful, hope it passes before he arrives.

Bizy, good luck, I voted for you:flower:

24/7 Hows the pain now?

Span, yummy, send cookies this way please!

Any sign of lucky and hopeful?

I have a trip to hairdressers this morn:happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

New, I've been taking iron for months now and my BM were jet black until recently. Now, they've mostly gone green too. 

Wiggler, she's so cute. I might just have to take the cork out and lets bubs come now cause you've made me want to cuddle him so badly.

Mummy, it is so weird to see adjusted age, 1 day. Can't believe she's almost 2 months! Glad she's gaining weight now.

My last day of school went well yesterday. I was sad, but also happy to be able to get things done at home. I guess I should squeeze some rest in too. Today I plan on sanitizing all of the parts of my pump and the bottles. I might also start sewing the curtain for the nursery if I'm feeling ambitious. The nursery is 95% done!


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler she is beautiful:cloud9:

Bizy, I just noticed the 1 day thing, its creepy lol, feels like shes been around forever! Aww at letting cork out, hope its not too long for you hun.


----------



## span

Just got back from work - think they were glad of the cookies as it's a busy post BH day. :thumbup:

Got one of the vets to do a quick scan of baby to make it's still head down - I've been pretty confident it is but keep doubting myself. Didn't actually see the head as there was only so low I was gonna let the vet put the probe but the legs are at the top, pointing to my right and the heart is very low down on the left so fingers crossed baby stays that way. :thumbup:
MW tomorrow anyway.

Wiggler those pics are fab. :thumbup: Hope the nipple repair goes well. :wacko:

Happy term Wild. :happydance:


----------



## molly85

Span are you a vet or vet nurse???? you can't be far from me am in aldershot.

wiggler she is so cute

wild your school run sounds hideous coudl you borrow another mum to do them?


----------



## luckyme225

Bizy- voted for you last night, love your bump.

New- Happy Birthday to Joshua!!!!!!! Hope you guys have a great day.

Wiggler- She is such a cutie.

Mummy- still here, though I'm officially more than ready for this baby to evacuate my tummy.


----------



## wild2011

molly they are its 30 mins each way, longer with sienna walking, but shes got to get used to it :cry: i have managed to get someone to do tomorrow morning and friday morning, as i have hv tomoz for sienna and mw coming to house fri morning, unfortunately, she has other commitments so can only do it wen im desperate, no other mums with young kids in school close to me, all my mates kids go to other schools. :shrug: not long left hopefully ne way and the walking has to be helping.

hicks since back from school run and lost 2nd blob of plug today just now. enough witht he gunk already :rofl:


----------



## molly85

damn wild sounds a right old trek. what will happen when bubs is here you can't walk that far


----------



## wild2011

of course i can lol i have been up and walking miles next day with every baby, :haha:


----------



## molly85

that far though? ouch well done, I'm expecting to have baby and pelvis give out completely lol


----------



## Wiggler

Wow Wild, I'm jealous, I'm struggling to walk from the sofa to the loo, and I live in a tiny flat!!! :rofl: I couldn't imagine walking so far right now! 

I officially love my Lansinoh!! It still hurts, but my nips feel so much better already!! :happydance:

Dylan is in a foul mood and OH has to go to the emergency dentist soon, I'm really worried that he is really going to play up :cry:


----------



## molly85

threaten him with going with dad and having to sit in the chair.

tough time for a little guy no longer being centre of your world


----------



## 24/7

Hope he behaves nicely for you wiggler. :hugs: How are you finding the healing? xx


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: Threatening to send him with his daddy is something he would love :rofl: 

He is handling everythign a lot better than I thought he would, he's not being horrible to Bethany, he's just throwing a wobbly at every slight thing. He has been having lots of alone time with his daddy and wth me so thats helping too.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm still super sore and I sat on the loo a bit too hard earlier and it started bleeding a little :dohh: I'm resting a lot which is helping though, OH is being the perfect man-slave (apart from this morning - GRRR men!)
I'm so glad I bought super padded maternity towels though, the extra padding helps so much!! :haha:


----------



## molly85

i have night time pads as everyone said they are better. should i go get full on pant matresses?


----------



## 24/7

I have mothercare pads with wings and went for the biggest ones possible, and then got
Boots slim ones with wings for when I've recovered a bit. I was told not to use normal pads xx


----------



## Wiggler

Night time pads are ok for after the first day or so, but I would get the matresses for at least the first day, its like a waterfall, and the extra padding will really help!


----------



## Wiggler

Oh yea, normal pads can catch on stitches. ouchies!


----------



## 24/7

How has the bleeding been wiggler? I have no idea what to expect.... xx


----------



## molly85

ewwwww. right oh will try and grab some next time I am out I am figuring that changing them as often as possible is a good plan and don't let it dry out to much or you'll stick


----------



## Wiggler

Bleeding was really heavy the first day, was like a heavy period yesterday and not too bad today. When I had Dylan it was really heavy for the first week. 

Eeek!! OH has gone now, hopefully Dylan will be good, he is eating his dinner at the mo :)


----------



## molly85

dinner is good


----------



## 24/7

That's reassuring, am worried I'll just flood the pads and leak!! :p

Hope Dylan is good for you!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Dang, I bought regular overnight pads! The hospital will provide them anyway, but figured I should have some for when I get home. Hope I am one of the lucky ones without stitches, although it's doubtful!


----------



## Wiggler

Yay!! I survived!! I just popped to the kitchen to make myself a drink and came back to find Dylan asleep on the sofa :rofl: Just as I saw that I noticed OH cycling back. Phew!


----------



## 24/7

Yay!! Well done Dylan!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Any signs of more babies coming?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Be patient, Wiggler!! I guarantee there will be another baby by Thursday afternoon.

I've had a lot of tightenings and cramps today and passed more bloody show, but nothing to convince me that I'm going into labour on my own. I don't want to have her today, anyway.

So, who is in the Overdue Club with me now? I'm 6 days overdue now.


----------



## meow951

I'm in the overdue club Brandi! 5 days over today :(

Had cramps and tightenings today but not holding much hope out for a baby.


----------



## mummy3

I cant wait to see more babies:cloud9:

Wiggler, yay for surviving lol and defo yay for nipple cream!

Wild I was up and walking too, except after the c-section, went nowhere for weeks after that!

With pads, always brand rubbed something rotten, I like the mattress type and am still wearing them now:wacko: 

Lucky:hugs: I'm hoping you get mothers day to deliver.


----------



## BizyBee

I love Always brand Mummy. I didn't even think about them rubbing. First timer! :dohh:

I will save them for when I have regular periods again, I guess!


----------



## 24/7

Sams naughty feet are walking across my ribs and then down my side and you can see it abd grab them!! :p xx


----------



## lisaf

I've heard that its the dry-weave tops that are the problem.... they cause major irritation :shrug: I plan on stealing a bunch from the hospital, lol!
Though the heavy bleeding is usually only a day or two for most women from what I hear.


----------



## mummy3

I'm just reading Eilidhhs discharge notes and it says she was 1701g at birth, I was reading a womans post in the preemie section whoes baby was 1750g and thats apparently 3kb 8oz so I google Eilidhs weight and apparently she was 3lb 7.5oz not 3lb 12oz:wacko:


----------



## mummy3

For my first it was a full 6 weeks, then 2 weeks for the next 2 and still going now with Eilidh:shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies!!!! My poor foof is bloody killing me! Stupid stitches and stupid second degree tear :cry: Going to spend the next few days resting up completely, I'm so scared of having a repeat of last time.


----------



## new_to_ttc

hey all :0

Wiggler she is gorgeous and dillon is behaving so well it sounds!

Wild wow you sound like that walk did you no favours :hugs: hope you feeling better!

24 bless at grabbing his feet awww :cloud9: you'll miss all that when he is here you know! And its quickly forgotten so cherrish it :)

Ive got some of that nipple cream wiggler, 3 tubes :haha: 1 in my hospital bag, 1 in my changing bag, 1 on the nursing station, it'll never be too far away from me heard its a god send lol

Had a fantastic day with Joshua he has had a great birthday :) And Im not in any signs of labour so yay he keeps his special day! 

Oh and me in the over due club, by 3, for sure 4 days at least lol 

Bit nervous about tomorrow now, worried Im going to be ill but needs must! 

Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## mummy3

Wiggler:hugs: I hope you dont get any problems with your tear.

New, glad Joshua had a great day!:flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hows the family hun? Hows the psycho stalker woman? any more plans on the job and move?


----------



## mummy3

Lol new the stalker is stuck at home with toothache:haha:

Family is good, hubby will be going to LA on the 28th to speak about the job, so fingers crossed! I'm somehow going to ly to San Diego that thursday (26th) alone with all 4 kids :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl @ her toothache couldnt happen to a nicer woman lol

sounds like you got your hands full end of the month lol should be fun!! hope the job stuff goes well, would it be a long term move?


----------



## hopefulmama

Just got home from Dr, I am 2 cm dilated, in 0 position, and now forgot the other #.. anyway I'm officially booked for an induction on May 20th, if i don't go into labor before then. Pretty excited, in such a good mood to have an official date!


----------



## mummy3

It would be a fulltime permenant position yeah but so have his last couple of jobs:haha: Still its a promotion:thumbup: Hubbys career path has been very odd, he's only been graduated 2 years and we've been in in the UK and 2 states in the US already! 

Yeah lol never thought a toothache could be useful :rofl:

What about you hun, any plans to move?


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful:happydance: Thats so exciting hun, good luck!


----------



## Wiggler

Great news hopeful!

Mummy - great news about scary ladys toothache :rofl: May it cause her pain for weeks to come!


----------



## Psycow

Great news hopeful!


----------



## new_to_ttc

great news hopeful, will tha take you to 39wks? how you doing?

I need to move to a bigger place, but not area. Im totally settled here so much more than I ever thought I would be. I just hate the thought of moving so very laid back about looking lol maybe after christmas lol


----------



## Wiggler

OMG :sick: Bethany has the stinkiest farts ever!! She takes after her mummy :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

I kinda like moving, not the packing and unpacking but the excitement of a new place. Guess will have to settle eventually tho:wacko:

What kind of house you looking for?


----------



## lisaf

great news hopeful!


----------



## hopefulmama

New- yea they will do elective inductions here from 38 weeks and on if you are at least 2cm dilated i think... Dr told me she wouldn't allow the induction if I was at 2cm now. I am getting a sweep next Wed. see what happens with that then if nothing I get my induction. 

Jesus i am so happy.


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- could be extra stinky because either you take in too much dairy or dont drink enough water.


----------



## wild2011

hopeful- wigglers fluff- are likely to hum cos shes still got pesto in her system :rofl: and trust me babies gas smells bad regardless of diet. :sick: :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

hopeful-glad uve got ur date, and hopefully things will start moving before then :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Eilidh can clear a room with her farts too :sick: It actually smells worse when she farts than when she poops!


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Just got back from the doctor and I'm now 3cm, not any more effaced though.. she said I'm at -2 station... Oh well, when its time, its time, right? I'm going to try to keep the weight of the baby out of my mind. Its not like I can control when I go into labor or how big he's getting and its not like I'm going to choose a c-section.

Watching that show Pregnant in Heels... CRAZY


----------



## BizyBee

Great news hopeful. I can tell you're relieved. 

Lisa, that baby'll start moving soon. I know it!


----------



## molly85

jealous over here. want my bits to get going


----------



## lisaf

lol.. well the woman who checked me in told me how she'd been checked the day before her due date, was told it would be another week since she wasn't effaced or dilated. She was checking into the hospital in active labor by 1:30am the next day :haha:


----------



## molly85

i've not been checked but losyt faith. I want to find someone whos checked themselves to comfort me


----------



## lisaf

lol.. I keep thinking of sticking my fingers up there but I'm too scared to


----------



## molly85

have a bath or shower and report back lol sunday is to far away. 
what is my ball meant to do and how much bouncing am i meant to do


----------



## lisaf

the ball is supposed to help baby drop... by helping your pelvis spread etc... from what I googled, just bounce on it gently, move from side to side if you can etc. 
I know I hadn't dropped at all until I started using the ball, not sure if it is why I started dropping or not though, lol.

As for how much? not sure there is a recommended minimum or maximum. I try to do it for an hour a day or so, but I get really bored on it tbh...


----------



## molly85

i was sat on it earlier helping my dad with something
would explain my new found pelvic pain on top of teh old one


----------



## Wiggler

I wish my little princess would sleep :( It would be easier too if OH wern't such a tosser. GRRR


----------



## Soph22

Hi ladies-
I thought I'd finally get around to posting my birth story and some pictures. Life has been busy since Travis arrived a little ahead of schedule last Wed! I feel like a milk machine as it seems like all I do is feed him or pump (my poor nipples!!) So this is my first opportunity.

Travis' birth story:cloud9:
Wed. morning I woke up at 6:30 with a little trickle running down my thigh. I hightailed it to the bathroom where it turned into a bit more. I thought maybe I was completely incontinent but knew that really it must be my waters because I couldn't control the flow at all. Well of course I go wake up DH and immediately we start getting excited/freaked. We made sure the bags were packed, I called my mom who immediately booked a flight and then I just kept waiting for contractions... and waiting, and waiting. No pains, no real contractions just some minor ones. 

I didn't want to go to the hospital too early for fear of having to be induced so I tried taking a long walk, walking the stairs, vacuuming, bouncing/swiveling on the exercise ball- nothing worked and I was still leaking. Finally I called the doctor's office around 11:30 or 12 and they said I needed to go to the hospital right away. We stopped on the way to get DH some lunch so we got there closer to 1. The nurse was not happy that I waited so long after having my water break to go in. At first they thought maybe it wasn't my water breaking, so she decided to check my cervix (dilated to only 1!) and sure enough a ton of amniotic fluid came pouring out. 

So, next came the induction with pitocin. I had heard that pitocin made contractions harder and worse. Now, I have nothing to compare it to, but after a few hours the pain was no longer bearable for me. So I caved and got an epidural around 9 pm. I was still only 1 or 1 1/2 cm dilated! The doctor said to settle in for a LONG labor. 

A few minutes after the epidural was administered and I had just started to feel the contractions less, the baby's heart rate started to slow. Out comes the oxygen and in comes the doctor. She lets me know that we'll keep an eye on things and if the oxygen and changing positions doesn't help then we'll have to revisit the option of a c section. About 3 minutes later she's back in the room because now baby's heart rate is getting really slow with every contraction. So no more choice, we're off to the OR for a c section. 

It all happened really fast, DH has to change into scrubs, I'm wheeled into the room and my epidural is now a spinal block. I'll admit that I was terrified, but that's mostly because I'm not much of a hospital or surgery person to begin with. DH was able to sit right next to me while they got our little guy out. Turns out the cord was wrapped twice around his neck. God Bless modern medicine and the opportunity for c sections!! 

Travis Connor was born at 9:40 pm and weighed 6 lbs 11 oz. He was soooo perfect! They wrapped him and brought him to me for a couple of minutes while I was still on the operating table. Then DH had to take him into the recovery room to wait for me. It took about 40 minutes, but I was pretty out of it. 

The best feeling in the world was being rolled into the recovery room and seeing my DH beaming whilst holding our adorable son and saying, "There's mommy!" We were able to have skin to skin in and try breastfeeding while in recovery. 

I'm still recovering from the surgery, but it's honestly not as bad as I thought it would be and I have the most perfect little boy because of it. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Hope it wasn't too long! It was an amazing, overwhelming, emotional day that I'll never forget. I wish you all a safe delivery when your time comes!
 



Attached Files:







2011-04-28_18-08-40_930.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5









2011-05-01_15-44-18_75.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MilosMommy7

popping in to update. i hope everyone is doing good. milo is starting to notice that Ava needs more attention than him. last night he was ready for bed but she was up and cranky. so i couldnt just leave her. milo started trying to hit her and pull on my clothes :/ my SIL was there. but she's never held a newborn so i didnt wanna leave her with Ava. but eventually ava calmed down just enough for me to run milo upstairs. when i came down SIL was holding ava (which kinda surprised me). i asked my mom to come down for just 10 minutes while i got milo to bed, but she said "i have to figure it out sometime". ugh. i know, but it was the first night and she's so young still. i hope tonight goes smoother.

anyways, here's a video from earlier. (dont mind the loud banging, milo was getting into stuff lol)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xo3muNayO2g


----------



## MilosMommy7

soph - congrats! he weighed the same as my DD, and i cant believe how tiny she feels. i know they say you have a maximum of 24 hrs after water breaks before they would have to do c-section because it puts the risk of infection higher. good to hear your c-section went good :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Awww Soph, he's gorgeous!!!

I hope tomorrow goes better Milos :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Expect a birth announcement tomorrow, ladies :happydance:

For the last 5 hours I have been having irregular tightenings and cramps and passing lots of red, mucousy blood. My midwife has confirmed that I am dilating more and am in early labour and since I spoke to her an hour ago, the tightenings are becoming more regular!

Might not need that induction after all!


----------



## MilosMommy7

about time Brandi! i hope to hear good news tomorrow when i log in :)


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful & Lisa- great news on progression. Always nice to hear things are moving along.

Soph- Congrats, he's a cutie.

Brandi- sounds like your ready to go!


----------



## mummy3

Soph congrats again, he's gorgeous:cloud9:

Milos, awwww hun! My first was 6lb 10oz so pretty much the same too, felt so small. 

Brandi :happydance: fingers crossed this times the charm:hugs:

Wiggler:hugs: I know the feeling but it will pass, how long does Bethany go between feeds for you? Eilidhs around the 2hr mark atm but will have the occasional 4hr stint. :growlmad: at OH

Just got back from the hairdresser, I did a couple of hours this morn for me and dd2 now was the turn of DH and ds and dd1:haha: We look like a different family..


----------



## heyyady

Just checking in- thought SURELY Brandi has had that girl by now! :shrug: Good luck Brandi!!! eviction time!

They are talking about sending at least one of my girls home either Friday or Saturday :shock: :happydance: :shock: I am a bundle of mixed emotions right now! Will try to log on later and catch up...

Wiggler- What does Dylan think of Bethany???


----------



## MilosMommy7

heyy - congrats on the good news! it'll feel nice to finally be able to take one of the babies home.


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck Brandi!

Soph, he's so cute. Congrats!

Mills, hope your little guy adjusts quickly to Ava. 

Hey, great news!

I have an appt tomorrow (ultrasound, non stress test, and possible internal). Can't wait!


----------



## lisaf

aaaand... we have spotting! :happydance:
Also my stomach doesn't feel so great, that might just be gas though :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Finger crossed Lisa :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Thanks! It sent me into a bit of a panic about the house being dirty so I started running around, cleaning up :rofl:

Unfortunately discovered the dishwasher we ran today has water standing in it :( Stupid DH never scrapes plates enough and there is food clogging it.. when he gets out of the shower he's going to be put to work trying to clear the clog. I swear if I go into labor and the dishwasher isn't working when I get back from the hospital, I'll be very upset!


----------



## MilosMommy7

labor dust, lisa!


----------



## Wiggler

Brandi - :happydance::happydance::happydance: Thats brilliant news hun! Fingers crossed you won't need that induction!!

Heyy - I am so happy for you! :happydance::happydance::cloud9:

Lisa - YAY!! Hopefully it won't be long. I hope your hubby can sort the dishwasher out, talk about bad timing! 

Bethany goes about 2 hours between feeds at the moment, but I swear the second me and OH talk about going to bed she decides her moses basket isn't good enough and only wants to sleep in our arms. I think this little lady is going to be hard work :haha: :dohh:

Dylan adores Bethany, he ignores her most of the time cos I guess he must think she is pretty boring, but every time she makes a noise he runs over, smiles at her and says hello :cloud9:


----------



## heyyady

OMG thats so cute! He'll be such a good big brother <3


----------



## lisaf

we're both working on the dishwasher right now.. getting all sweaty and cranky and not making much progress but we can't really afford a plumber right now either :(


----------



## heyyady

@Lisa- Ugh- my dishwasher broke while I was on bed rest and is STILL broken "Because you're gone all day, baby" came out of his mouth. Apparently his fingers are broken and calling a repairman is completely out of the realm of possibilities! :rofl: 
*Sigh
I'll be calling tomorrow and we'll be paying extra to be sure it's in working order before bringing the girls home.

I am sort of excited about bringing one of them home. As I said, mixed emotions. They want to release Rochelle- who is the smaller twin and the one who has brady episodes. They DON'T want to release Charlotte because she won't bottle feed for them when I'm not there- she doesn't like the fake stuff and only wants the REAL DEAL! :lol: But is doing better in every other aspect- I don't understand their decisions and am beyond heart broken over just the idea of taking one and leaving the other. I have requested a meeting with the neonatologist in the morning to try to get this all ironed out- so say a prayer for my powers of persuasion that I get them BOTH on Saturday or Sunday! (Ps- Sunday is Mother's Day here :happydance: )


----------



## lisaf

heyyady - that logic seems totally backwards to me with your girls.. I hope you get to bring them both home! :hugs:

My DH is at least reading lots of stuff online and trying to fix it. I just wish it were a weekend so he could spend more time on it. I really wanted to go into labor but now I want this fixed first :haha: 
I was going to mop the kitchen floor but decided to empty the dishwasher first :dohh: Also need to clean out the microwave.. then I'll feel 'ready' so everything is on hold right now and the kitchen is a disaster area with stuff removed from under the sink etc...


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow lots happening at night on here i see!!!

Mummy - I just want a 3 bed, or larger 2 bed, upstairs bathroom/toilet, and enough play area in the back for the boys, but in this area. Im not really fussy, double glazing be nice as I dont have that and wow I know about it in winter lol, central heating be nice too but I'll not push my luck not many homes have central heating round here lol I just cant be fussed with the hassle and this house is so ideally located. My next door is 3 bed with upstairs bathroom (they extended up as well as out when my landlord only extended out) and I did try to rent that when it became available but the house got caught up in some messy divorce battle or something but that would have been great lol 

Hopeful - great news hun! Hope it all goes smoothly, hope the sweep works for you and spares you the induction!

Soph - Travis is gorgeous, so glad all is going well and hope your recovery carries on going well!

Milos - Milo will take to Ava eventually hun, it must be a big change for him. Bedtime is a big time too, thats snuggly cuddly time with mummy up to bed, but Im sure he'll soon get used to a new routine :hugs:

Brandi - awesome, bet you're in labour as I write this its been hours since you updated! Good luck hun and cant wait for photos of this long awaited little girl!

Lisa - good luck hun, hope the dishwasher gets fixed but sounds like you havent got a lot time on side lol keep us posted on contractions!

Wiggler - sorry OH is being an arse but so glad bethany and Dillon are being good! Dillon sounds like he is going to be a doting big brother!

Meow - does that just leave me and thee in the over due, no signs, never seemingly going to happen club???? lol 

24 - did you sleep any better hun? 

Wild - is it Siennas assessment today, Im sure she'll wow the HV :)

And as for me, hospital have cancelled my transfusion due to low staffing, as I need a 1 to 1 midwife they cant do it safely today. I know safety is paramount but I was so nervous and worked up, its kinda annoyed me a little, because now its a 'maybe tomorrow ring at 07:30am and see if we can do it' and well the uncertainity isnt doing very well for my nerves! Going to speak to my midwife today and see what she says, she wasnt happy about it in first place, she'll be less happy about this now. But on the flip side of the coin, I slept rather well and feel great and successfully went through Joshua's birthday without going into labour :) My friend (who was 8 days behind me) had her baby last night :cloud9: he's a little cutie! Joshua is back in school today, and OH has organised a busy day at work as I was supposed to be in hospital so looks like Im going to be at a loose end today and annoying anyone that is online lol


----------



## lisaf

Well, spotting has tapered off... my body is sore though from helping DH with the dishwasher. The good news is that we fixed it! We worked together on it with almost no bickering at all :haha: Couldn't have done it without each other either which just feels really good.

I got the floor swiffered and the microwave clean.

Not really any contractions to report, just some occasional tummy upset.

We put the flea treatment on 2 of the cats, still need to get one more cat and the dog, hopefully tonight! 
Right now the dog is trying to get one of the cats to chase him :rofl: 

AND, I got my lip stuck on a popsicle.. bad enough that I needed DH to come rescue me and help me get water on it to melt my lip off, lol! and its now 12:30am and I'm not ready for bed :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I'd try and sleep Lisa, you never know when you will be called upon to be very awake and bursting with energy!!! Sounds like it could be soon!

Heyy so sorry, I someone missed you out on my post :( ... there was me thinking I was doing so well remembering everyone on 6 pages!!! Hope both little ladies come home at the weekend hun! It does kinda create questions why they not letting Charlotte home if she is feeding so well off the breast then surely home is the best place for her? Good to see both girls are doing so well though :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Woop, Internet is meant to be fixed today, but I won't hold my breath!!

Very happy as I actually slept last night!! Not much but anything is a start!!!! 

Glad Joshua has a good day new. xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just an update...still passing plug, always bloody, peeing every 5 minutes, contractions are 2-4 minutes apart and baby feels like she's going to fall out. I'm getting the urge to push during some contractions. It's 3:30am and midwife is coming to assess me. I have a feeling Miss Anberlin will definitely be arriving this morning!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

wiggler - that's how ava is already. she'd much rather sleep in our arms or on our chest. :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

yay Brandi! do you get your homebirth afterall then?


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 :happydance: so glad you slept hun!!!! Sleep cures sooooooo much :hugs: Hope the BT man turns up too, then as everything comes in 3s you just need one more piece of good news :)

Brandi good luck hun sounds like this is it! Miss Anberlin is finally ready :)

Off to take Joshua to school now, he is so hyped up think i'll be glad to drop him off for a few hours :rofl: its been a long 3 weeks lol bless him!!


----------



## 24/7

The BT man has been, and.... I'M BACK!! :D:D:D:D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: yay!!!!!! now dont move I need someone to moider all day :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I don't plan on going anywhere. :p 
Uploaded bump pics to my journal, but won't let me put them on here?! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Will go stalk your journal lol I spotted my bump in a car window yesterday and really think its dropped it looked all droopy weird!

My sexy OH just cleared his diary to squeeze in some long await cuddles for me this afternoon :happydance: i seen him over the holidays obviously but not close as we both had our kids and my parenst been here etc so yay 2 whole hours just me and him, its been 3 weeks since we had that!!!


----------



## 24/7

I just can't tell how my bump has changed, but it is much more comfortable today!! :p 

YAY for OH coming round - Happy happy new now? :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah super happy new :) slightly hormonal a few happy tears new :haha: god this crazy body of mine lol 

Your bump is so lovely! Sam doesnt look high at all hun you sure he just wasnt stretching out? I dont think he has come up at all! Glad you are feeling more comfortable :)

I need to call into work this morning, postman just brought me a letter from then saying I need to pop in before 16th May to update my CRB, and if anything happens soon I'll definitely forget lol so best I do it right away rofl You think my baby brain is bad, my normal brain is even worse :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - Glad you slept well hun! Maybe Sam will decide to come now you are more rested!

Brandi - YAY!!! Good luck hun!


----------



## 24/7

I don't know where he is now, but something is in my ribs today, but not like the other day when his feet were on top of my ribs, if that makes sense?! Will be glad to go to MW on sunday now and see whats going on.... 

I hope you have a nice afternoon, and popping in to work isn't too yucky!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

It'll just be a flying visit in work, I dont socialise with the office staff lol we very much lone workers in my line of work lol

How high is your placenta hun? could he not be pushing into that making it feel like he is high but he's not?

Ha ha just rang work to make sure someone will be there to do it for me, and a woman called Debs answered the phone, and she said yes margret will do it, havent a clue who either these women are :rofl: This is how close our work force are pmsl


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Another update: It's 5:15am and at 3:45am, I was 5cm dilated and fully effaced. We're at the hospital now just waiting for my mom to arrive, and then we're breaking my waters. Anberlin WILL be born today!!


----------



## 24/7

Could be, I can grab a bum today, so he definately isn't so high, but there is still something there?! Trust my child to be so difficult. :p 

Sounds like one big happy family at your work new, LOL!! :D

Good luck Brandi!! xx


----------



## 24/7

And morning wiggler - How did Bethany and you sleep last night? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh yes 24 lol one big happy family :rofl: lol 

Good luck Brandi, what happened to the home birth?? Hope it all happens quicklish hun! Will watch out for updates :)

Morning wiggler :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Too much bleeding, but everything else seems to be fine!

Will update later! They're about to break my waters!


----------



## 24/7

Just watching fast food baby from last night, and what they feed their children is actually making me feel unwell. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I can only imagine! 

Joshua loved food lol nothing has changed lol he hated milk feeds, rarely took any for me lol wonder if fidget will be the same?

Will you use baby food, or process your own food?


----------



## 24/7

The 17month old on it at the moment drinks 6-8 cans of coke a day?! :o

I'm not really sure tbh, I really like the idea of the BLW but at the same time I find the idea abit scary with chocking etc.... Because of my diet, most meals are meat, veg and potato or fish which is perfect fo baby anyway either mushed or for BLW, but once I'm back at work it might not be so easy and then some of the baby food meals they do will probably be easier for OH.... How about you? :D This is a scary grown up conversations for our little tiny babies!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua loved the boxed cereals so I'll use them, sunshine breakfast lol but Im undecided about food. Some of the jars now are full of lovely varieties I may mix feed, some jars some home made. Joshua was feeding from early so was scoffing the 4mth jars early but he loved them.


----------



## 24/7

They do look so yummy!! :D:D When I'm out I will probably go for jar type things, for ease and have just been looking at for when I'm back at work and things like this will just be perfect for OH when he is home late with Sam....

https://www.heinzbaby.co.uk/product...ipe/mum's-own-cottage-pie-230g-1-3-years.aspx


----------



## new_to_ttc

the 'mums own range' is lovely from little to big! I like the hipp organic range too, oh and they do a steamed range now I notice they look tastey not sure the age of them though lol The baby crisps and snacks (think they hipp organic) are great for them munching on when they older. oh and rusks! baby loves them, joshua loved the narna rusks lololol


----------



## 24/7

And the crisp type things look nice too, and when you look at the ingredients it is just corn, and then vegetables to flavour them, which is a perfect little snack too. 

I definately want Sam to have a wide variety of things, including little snacky bits like that. I love rusks, mmm.... So he can definately have them from time to time!! :D:D 

Its all about balence, healthy meals and a combination of snacks of fruit and not to great things is perfect. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

My sentiments exactly!

I will never forget at school Joshua had a packed lunch, packed full of savory sandwiches, fruit, whole milk yoghurt, raw veg, then he had a cadburys mini roll because I believe they need a balance, and for 3 days he kept bringing it home, I assumed he didnt want it, then found out school were taking it off him and not letting him have it. BUT chocolate spread/jam sandwiches were allowed for other kids, mousse type yoghurts, no fruit etc all allowed, but not cake bars! I went in and hit the roof, he isnt over weight he has a super healthy diet and he is never sat still he needs sugar too. they eventually agreed, but took some fighting for! I wouldnt mind but he is on school dinners now, and he tells me he's had hot dogs and chips etc or sponge and custard!


----------



## 24/7

Thats stupid - A healthy breakfast and a Joshua size huge healthy dinner D) balanced with one sweet item is perfectly healthy?! 

Goodness me, as a halfway intelligent adult I think I can decide what is suitable for my son to eat - Ridiculous!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I sent him to school one day during this arguement with loads of crappy foods that were on the allowed list and he was so hyper for them all day (and me pmsl) but it proved a point 1 cake bar wasnt harming him! 

I agree that parents should be able to make the choices, although I do understand some make bad ones for their kids and it needs some guidelines, but I think it should be based on common sense and their discression.


----------



## 24/7

For some it, like those in this programme it is probably a great idea, but for those eating a balancced diet it is abit OTT.... 

I'm already looking forward to my dinner tonight, vegetable omlette with chips!! :D:D 

It's much less foody in here since wiggler popped, haha!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

rofl yeah its all sensible food talk, weird lol 

Not sure what is for dinner here, hell not even thought about lunch lol Will see what the little man wants later :) Im no good at meal thinking pmsl I eaten well when my parents were here rofl


----------



## wild2011

im here,

gl brandi

hv went fine sienna is doing fab and very forward, height is above average, but weight is under 25th centile, shes always had weight probs tho, so just meant ot be a skinny moo and she eats lots and very healthily, so no concern wat wil be will be. she saw hv coming and opened back door, mummy mummy dat lady cumin! :rofl:

had the same hv for all the girls from birth , so wen she saw my bump she was thrilled it wasnt the last time she'd see me, also was over the moon wen i said it was a boy :D, has done me a favour and already put me on referal for circumicission, as theres a waiting list for the " surgeon- he comes highly recommended, and we will be paying private but its not overly expensive" also has baby down for bcg jab already as we want to go back to so inlaws wen hes a few months old but needs it first. :happydance: x


----------



## 24/7

I'm having cheese on toast for lunch then a punnet of raspberries - Already hungry but trying to wait abit!! :p 

Glad all went well with Sienna. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

have just eaten a piece of toast, slaps wrists i should have eaten hours ago ive been up since 6


----------



## 24/7

I don't know how you girls don't eat ASAP after getting up, I am just too hungry if I don't. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

i was starving but had to get the girls ready and house cleaned before hv came :lol: ive gone past hungry now, i may have a yogurt and then try a peice of fruit s little bit later x


----------



## 24/7

My blood sugars just drop if I don't eat, I have the akes now waiting for my lunch!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: go eat woman! x


----------



## 24/7

My toast is toasting now!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

good! lol


----------



## span

I'm feeling the urge to go out for some chocolate. Not sure if it's a good thing or not that my chocolate loving tendancies have returned! :wacko:
Might get some nice fruit to balance it out. :winkwink:

Had a banana for 1st breakfast before my swim (gentle 1300m in 30 minutes) and a sausage and egg mcMuffin for my 2nd breakfast on the way from the pool to the MW. 

BP slightly up today so got another appointment Saturday for a recheck. Was a different MW from usual and she was all set to send me straight to the hospital for monitoring - fortunately the hospital told her to hold back! 
Was 120/90 so not especially high and I've not proper swelling or protein in my pee. :wacko:
Baby is starting to engage though and FH is 38cm. :thumbup:


----------



## meow951

Why won't this baby come out :(

There's no room and it's starting to get painful. Didn't think i would get fed up but i am!


----------



## wild2011

glad all is reasonably well span, hope bp behaves at recheck. xx


----------



## span

Aw Meow. :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

I'm a two lunch girl now span!! :D:D 

Oh meow, I feel your pain and I'm a few days behind you. :hugs: xx


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: meow, ive only ever done 40+4 and that was torture enough, come on baby mummy has had enuf :hugs: x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh Wild sounds like you have a lovely HV, I liked Joshua's no idea who I'll have this time. Glad all is getting sorted, and Sienna sounds like she is doing great!

I can no way eat as soon as I get up pmsl I could go right through to dinner, but I dont, most days lol I do try eating at least lunch first lol

Span take it easy hun, let your BP come back down. It doesnt sound too high, so get some rest. 

meow :hugs: sorry you're getting fed up hun, it really wont be long now! When is your next sweep? He'll be worth the wait :)


----------



## wild2011

theyve got far better goody bags than leila had, we got 7 books, ( really nice ones) a nicer bag than the old ones, and 3 colouring books and a selection of crayons and a jugsaw, used to get cloth bag 3 crayons a picture and a welsh book lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Goody bags? I never had goody bags *sulks* although not even had bounty bag with baby *double sulk* pmsl


----------



## 24/7

Only good thing in my bounty so far was a can of appletiser. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

The one you get on the ward is a bit better pmsl


----------



## 24/7

I hope so!! :p We need as many gifts as possible!! :D xx


----------



## meow951

I've got a sweep today but i'm not holding my breath. Nothing seems to have changed since last week. She's going to go through the induction plan today. I might try and see if they'll do another sweep on saturday if nothings happened as i think i'd have to be induced on tuesday.

I've had a couple of bounty packs. Need to get the next one. They never have anything amazing though lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

ha ha dont get too excited! lol Think you get a handy pack of travel wipes though, they great if you not going to be a baby wipe mummy but put a few in your bag for emergencies, it comes in a little holder... well did 8 years ago :rofl: and a few nappies I think, and iddy biddy pots of sudacrem and the one beginning with B lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wont they induce you before Tuesaday hun, I think mine is ear marked for Tuesday (10 days) and you before me. They may do it at weekend for you if the sweep doesnt set you off :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

i not had bounty pack this time either, they had none in at scan blllllaaaaaaa bounty pack usually at hosp these days will be mini pack wet wipes, 1 nappy sudocrem woopy doo lol


----------



## meow951

My mw said that down here they induce at 12 days. I feel like i want him out but then i think i really would rather not have to go to the hospital. After the experience i had there when i had my miscarriage and just the way it is down there i really want to try and go to the birthing centre. Such a moaner today :haha:

I was well chuffed with the can of appletiser lol Some of the coupons and stuff are useful.


----------



## new_to_ttc

It is better to go at home hun and do the hard slog at home. I was induced with Joshua and had to do all the early labour stuff in hospital and on monitors on and off all the time it was so restrictive :( BUT better than a c section. Hope the sweep works this time hun, wonder if you any more dilated or anything keep us up to date xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

She's here!! Miss Anberlin arrived 7 days late at 7:15am weighing 8lbs 1oz, 21 inches long. She's absolutely perfect!

Pictures to come after our feed.


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations Brandi!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww congratulations Brandi cant wait for photos xxx


----------



## span

Congratulations Brandi! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## meow951

Congratulations Brandi!


----------



## molly85

well done brandi!!!!

Eww i watch teh fast food baby thing nasty, no baby will starve it self so getting it on a healthy diet isn't that hard you just have to be strong and say its for the best


----------



## wild2011

congrats brandi :happydance: xxx


----------



## Psycow

CONGRATS Brandi!:flower::happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - Glad the HV appointment went well!

My bounty packs in hosital this time were crap, Dylans were fab, really amazing, but these ones were just rubbish. :( A TEENY pot of sudocreme, a pack of babywipes and a few tiny samples. I wanted a huge bottle of fabric conditioner like last time :rofl:

Brandi - Huge congrats hun!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummy3

Congrats Brandi:happydance: Cant wait for pics!!

Welcome back 24/7:flower:

Heyy, Eilidh was exactly the same, prefering the breast. In the end I asked to stay in there family room and bf on demand for the last few days of her stay:thumbup: Is there no way you could do this? 

Wiggler we still have LO sleeping on us ( well on hubby:haha:) Dylan is soooo cute!

New, yay for seeing the OH:happydance: Hope you sort something for your transfusion too.

Meow:hugs:

Lisa, lol I doubt me and hubby could manage tofix a dishwasher without fighting:haha:


----------



## 24/7

Ugh, rubbish presents wiggler. :p
How are you all today?

Hi Mummy!! xx


----------



## mummy3

I came away with all kinds of random stuff, including a baby bath, formula, 2 rucksacks, a guide to children:wacko:, baby toilettries, painkillers and numbing spray, a big jug, blankets onesies, couple of hats baby hair grooming stuff. Thats all I remember:haha:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Brandi! 

Headed to the dr soon for my check up. Can't wait to find out what he's up to!


----------



## Angel3000

Woop! wtg Brandi!! yay!!


----------



## Angel3000

Well guys i've made it to may hahaha, think it's safe to say my little squishy is gonna be a May Blossom :D, had my midwife appointment yesterday i'm measuring 37cm and little squishy is 3/5 engaged, according to my midwife he'll no doubt stay like that till labour now. . . if he's anything like his dad he wont hahaha

Hope everyone is doing ok :)


----------



## Wiggler

mummy - numbing spray? I could use some of that :rofl: You get great freebies over there :)

Things are going OK here today, I'm all achey, I don't know why :( Bethany is a little bit jaundiced and sleepy so I've got to wake her up for feeds at the moment. Dylan has been tantruming most of the day cos he wants juice, but after he decided to wake up in the middle of the night anjd kick the shit of his door cos he wanted juice we have decided no more juice again cos thats totally not OK. OH is sleepy and sore from where he had a tooth out yesterday and has barely slept. Hopefully things will be a bit better tomorrow.


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Angel! 

Wiggler, sorry Dylan is having a hard time. It'll get better once he's more adjusted.


----------



## Angel3000

yes i agree with Wiggler, mind am worried that my 4 yr olds toileting is gonna go out the window again and his sleeping go tits up like what it did when his dads new son was born.
It happened this year in febuary and his whole routine just flew out the window.


----------



## 24/7

Sorry its been abit of a tough day today wiggler. :hugs: 
Hope your recovery speeds up soon and Dylan gets used to no juice. xx


----------



## wild2011

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz i feel like i could go to bed already only 1 school run and im officially a dead man walking :rofl:

nobody takes much notice of me at the school, but today there were whispers and nudges, and omg how the heck is that baby still in u, ur gonna pop, omg look at the size of ur bump and go home have sex! just frowned at them all and walked off, my bf has dared me to say what are u talking about im not pregnant i have an ovarian cyst :haha: i couldnt do it with a straight face, but i'd love to shut them all up, if i get asked when im due again im gunna say August :rofl: they'll no doubt then assume its quads, :haha:


----------



## Angel3000

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

my kids have been in this school for 18 months, i have a bf who has children in the school and 2-3 i talk too, they all know im due this month, but dont gossip with en one else, theres other mums that used to say hi or that my girls have been to their girls parties etc and they just stopped talking wen i started showing and did nothing but gossip, so none of them have a clue when im due. let alone how many or the gender etc. now they suddenly start trying to talk, and i refuse to par-take in it :rofl: i know they will swarm like bee's when he is here, but im gunna walk past and ignore, i may even say u didnt wanna know me before so u aint using me for my baby do 1! lol really pisses me off how suddenly they are interested, so ill just be snobby sod em ! :haha:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hi ladies NOT a good time for my laptop to break!
It's been horrrible not being able to catch up with u all i see we have new babies :D Just off to catch up here!

Oh & no baby here or any signs i'm afraid off to the mw tomoro to beg for a sweep x


----------



## wild2011

fingers crossed for u hun x


----------



## 24/7

Good luck wud - I'm hoping for one on sunday!! xx


----------



## wild2011

dont get ur hopes up ladies, standard in uk is 41 weeks unless for medical reasons, or at descretion of mw's but most wont :) x


----------



## 24/7

I'm hoping I can persuade her as my appointment re induction is on monday and would much prefer not to need it. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

gl hun, :hugs: x


----------



## lisaf

Brandi - Congrats!!!! I think my little guy is safe to come now, he was just worried about your threat of sewing up his mommy :haha: Maybe you scared him into waiting :rofl:

Mummy - Lol, ok we did bicker once... I had gotten down on the floor, DH wanted to try something so I had to hoist my pregnant butt up, just to have him do one thing that was NOT going to work anyway then he got up again and went to eat his soup... I totally snarled at him for making me get up if he was just going to give up that easily or only try one thing, lol. 

I'd love it if my guy was clever enough to be born on his due date, lol... don't think there is much chance of that happening! Had a bit more spotting before bed, then nothing this morning and I'm feeling less crampy and he just kicked up a storm after lying quietly for most of yesterday.. SIGH...


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: lisa! x


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: Lisa - Hope you get some action soon. xx


----------



## wild2011

1 more sleep till scan :happydance: omg i think ill need an early night tonight imm full of beans,


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats Brandi!

Hope you ladies are having a good day. I'm off for a walk because I just hopped on the scale and it looks like I've gained 40lbs now... oops haha. Really getting to be a cranky end of pregnancy lady. I find I get mad/whiny easily.


----------



## luckyme225

Good luck at your scan wild!


----------



## 24/7

Yippeeee wild. :D:D SCANS ARE FABBY!!
My PP order is due to be here tomorrow, and I can't wait!! XX


----------



## lisaf

ooh hey.. will I get some kind of prize if I have the biggest baby in the May Blossoms? :) That might make me feel better about how big they're predicting this guy! :haha:


----------



## wild2011

it should be between me and u lisa :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

though i add ill happily let u have the award, :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies :)

Im on :cloud9: had such a lovely afternoon with OH god I missed him so much!! :shy: may have done a bit of baby evicting lol :shy: which was devine too as I missed that and he had said no way after last week he wasnt risking so was a very pleasant surprise hehe :shy:

Come on Brandi we need to see baby photos!! lol

24 hope they do a sweep for you before you talk about inductions!

Wild, hate people like that at the school gates. We have one particular mum like that will be a right bitchy cow and blank you unless she wants something or she knows you know something, more worringly though some of the other mums dont see through her.

Lisa think all the babies have been a bit nervous about beating Miss Anberlin pmsl hope your little man comes on his due date :)

Do you ladies remember me saying how Joshua has been saving for his Wii game?? Well with his birthday money and saving up he has been able to afford it, so we went to Morrisons today to get it and arghhh... its coming up error on the machine. We tried other games and they are all fine so it must be the game not the Wii he is gutted! So we off out again now to return it, then find a shop to get it from as we too late going into the town to the Game shop. Fingers crossed Tesco has it in Bangor lol We know we just had the last one from Morrisons so wont get another there. Im so gutted for him, although he thought he had lost his money and would have to save again, he a little happier knowing he gets his money back bless!


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck at your scan Wild!!

Random question for the mummies who have had torn/been cut before... How can I tell if its healing well, it doesn't feel like I'm going to rip open when I sit down and move anymore, thats a good sign right?

Just looked in the mirror, my boobs nearly stick out more than my belly :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

aww bless him hun hope u find a speedy replacement!

glad u had some quality shagging time u dirty mare! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

wiggler, i just late nature do its thing, i had disolvable stitches and just pissed through pads and in the shower, :blush: it was rather bloody sore for a time tho, so dont envy u 1 bit :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry wiggler I didnt tear, but hope it heals quickly :hugs:

Wild good luck for your scan, hope he isnt too big to take away your home birth xxx


----------



## wild2011

dod u just say take away omggggg im starving rofl x


----------



## 24/7

Hope it continues getting better wiggler. :hugs: 
Sounds like a good afternoon new. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild2011 said:


> glad u had some quality shagging time u dirty mare! :rofl:

:rofl: thats not quite how I put it lol but Im glad too :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: u know me i cant help myself :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl go feed yourself then!

No luck with this Wii game its out of stock in stores, I might have to get it online for him and he'll have to wait oops!


----------



## wild2011

awww bless him, what game is it?x


----------



## 24/7

Hope you find one new. Poor Joshua. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lego Star Wars 3 ... oh oh oh its working lololol he did something lol


----------



## 24/7

HORRAY!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh i am glad, i just got myself 1 hour of peace :haha: first day back at school is always hell come home time :rofl:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww congrats Wiggler & Brandi your girlies are beautiful took me ages to catch up x


----------



## 24/7

Make the most of it new!! :D:D

Goodness me, this hubby of mine does not understand a pregnant ladies desire for dinner.... He is not going to be home until atleast 7 now, not 6 he was meant to be, and I am already hungry for my omlette!! :( xx


----------



## wild2011

horayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy just had a peice of bread and butter cos i felt way dizzy form not eating enuf today, my appetite is back for a while i have fish cakes and mushy peas in the making omffffffffffffffffffffffffffg i want them now lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua requested chilli Im not hungry in the slightest, hmm and i didnt have lunch either oops! so maybe i should make it lol 

So where is Miss Wiggler.. how longer after a good sex session does these contractions kick in pmsl.. Im getting impatient now :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Maybe we should all start on the pesto tomorrow - Next big decision.... Eating or inserting?! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

inserting the pesto???? :rofl: then all you lot will have snotty looking lady bits :sick: 

think I'll stick to alternating the inserting otr eating of the mans necessities to get things going rofl


----------



## 24/7

Every MW's dream!! :p

I've given up trying to encourage Sam out at the moment, although I do need to walk to the postbox at somepoint. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i reckon it will only work if uve made ur oh wait the entire pregnancy for it. :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl.. no chance that would be punishment to me more than him :rofl: We have waited 3 weeks.. isnt that a big enough gap for the body to have forgotten and feel treated?? I know it feels like a lifetime to me and now I feel super content lol


----------



## meow951

24/7 & Wud- You might get a sweep at 40 weeks, mine gave me one at 39+6.

Seen the midwife today. Blood pressure high for me but everything else fine. Bubs nice and low down. Had a sweep she said cervix is slightly posterior and starting to efface and still 1 cm. Last week it wasnt effaced at all and totally posterior so a little change, better than nothing!

I've got to ring her on Saturday morning at 9 if nothings happened and she'll give me a 3rd sweep and then i'll be induced next tuesday if nothing has happened by then.

New- I also tried some baby eviction sex this afternoon as well :haha: Although didn't orgasm so don't know if it will work lol Normally i can every time but when your mum decides to ring you in the middle of it it kind of puts a dampener on it :haha: Plus everything seems less sensitive for some reason!


----------



## 24/7

I'll see how I'm feeling on OH's next day off, which is sunday - :p xx


----------



## 24/7

Meow - I definately agree about being less sensitive, the last few times it has been alot of effort for my poor OH for me to O!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

meow ur mw is naughty :haha:


----------



## meow951

Glad it's not just me then! Lol


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Yer i was gonna say is that the condition of sex to bring labour on.............that u haven't done it in 9 months ha ha ha!

Cos we've tried & it's done nout :D
Any other ladies who've recently popped have any words of wisdom to kick start anything?

I do lots of walking (waddling anyway)
I treid most things last time & the only thing to work for me was a sweep :(
I reckon the mw will say no tomoro but it's worth a try i don't see the problem?
I want to know if i'm progressing at all it's not like it's a proper medical procedure i think i'll cry if she says no :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

less sensitive? Wow i was over sensitive had to make him pause a few times :shy: i made sure I got the orgasams for the uterus hormone thingy, and some spermy guys for the t'other hormone thingy lol.. cover all bases :rofl:

I think Wud will have to wait until 41wks for a sweep because she isnt on baby #1, weird guideline, but a guideline all the same. 

I still dont get how you ladies have made your poor fellas go without all pregnancy pmsl... Ive never felt sexier and hornier in ever! lol


----------



## meow951

Wild- I don't know whether she is naughty or not lol Apparently down here it's standard to do it at 40 weeks.

Its quite crazy how there is so many different rules for different areas. New was saying earlier that where she is they induce at 10 days where as down here i'll get induced at 12. Plus the whole sweep thing, we can have 3 down here and other ladies seem to say that they only get 1 or 2 and not before 41 weeks. Seems a bit unfair!


----------



## wild2011

i dont like the fact the have different procedures in different areas, i do hwoever like the mw's who do them sneakily :rofl: i know they can get in alot of trouble doing it before they should, but then again any preggo lady cheeky enough to ask is not likely to blub theyve had one when they know their mw was doing them a favour! :hugs: x


----------



## new_to_ttc

My MW said its sweep @ 40wks for first timers, 41wks for any other babies. And i asked how far they will let me go over (as the full 14 days means my mum will be back yay!) but she said no more than 10, but I know a girl on here is from round here and Im almost certain at the same hospital and she is being induced at 12 days, so it maybe just be high risk pregnancies that the cut off is 10 days?


----------



## 24/7

Here is is one sweep at 41 weeks, and induction at 42 weeks. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

My MW is awesome, she says what she thinks and its matter of fact 9I like that in people no dancing round a subject lol) however she is also very by the book and wouldnt give me a sweep before 41 weeks, however since last weekend and this transfusion stuff she said she'll see what she can do on Friday, she said she shouldnt sweep because of the bleed, but I have a feeling she may do it friday regaurdless she is totally on my side about the hospital being prats! (not that she said it out loud lol)


----------



## wild2011

herer its deffo 41 weeks unless for example like my bf who suffers with spd they start at 39 weeks, one consultant did say theyd induce her at 39 weeks with it, but when she went to that app the other consultant laughed at her and basically said only u know how much pain ur in, u seem fine to me so to stop ur moaning u can start having sweeps, not that theyve worked, shes had 3 now and being induced tuesday, i did get a sweep at 37+5 weeks with leila, but i was in hospital having an internal done due to a bleed and they said argh well ur favourable so might aswell while we in here, it did nothing ne way. but my mw blatently will not do before 41 weeks, cos she can loose her job over it. booooooooooooooooooo should be same across uk me thinks x


----------



## wild2011

if i get my home birth, they will leave me 14 days over, unless i ditch the homebirth at 10 days over and they take me straight in for induction!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I had a sweep at 40 + 5 with my first
With my second i went in at 40+3 with my waters leaking & she said as i was in position she would do a sweep :D

Oh well i can but try my mw is lovely so i know she will if she can but i understand if she can't due to rules but i promise not to blab if she does lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

It should be one rule for all, but i do respect all pregnancies carry different too, so sometimes its more favourable for one than another. However I do think all consultants should sing from the same song sheet, as i had that exact same thing done to me as your bf wild and its not nice. You get yourself mentally ready, tell yourself the cut off point for the worst of the pain etc and then suddenly its another dr, doesnt care for whats written in your notes and a different decision taken.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I'm only so desperate for 1 because i know they work for me both my babies were born within the 48 hours they usually give it wld mean she wld be here for the wk end & i won't be on my own as my husband often works hours away (& i have had fast babies in the past) also more child care options all valid reasons i say lol x

I think the general rule here is sweep at 7 days & induce at 12 days unless there's a medical reason? 
But a friend of mine got hers earlier & she only lives down the road? I think it depends on the mw i think they like to leave us to suffer ;)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Very valid! lol

Part of me wants to hang on for my mum, but no matter what they going to induce before she gets back I think so Im thinking if the sweep works least I can labour at home and just go in for baby, once in hospital I am very much on my own and it will feel a long labour if it is an induction, least at home I have the laptop, tv and phone for distraction xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I agree New, do u not have a birthing partner if ur mum's not here? x


----------



## molly85

you can technically say no to any intervention til 42 weeks but they have to monitor you then they get real panicy.


----------



## Wiggler

Oh dear, I go off to deal with a mega tantrum and come back to this filthy talk!! :haha::haha:

I have no advice on baby eviction, I'm not sure if its born again virgin sex that worked or the pesto withdrawals :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:

i have excrutiating pain in my left nipple omg i had similar all the way thru with leila but not this painful its come from nowhere, and im not even cold so not even that to explain why its so bloody sore


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: not sure 3 weeks makes me a born again virgin?? lololol 

I dont want an arguement with the hospital molly, so I will just go with what is right for baby!

And Wud, no my biggest concern has always been Joshua so long as he is ok and looked after I didnt really think about me. If my mum made it here on time would have been perfect, but I knew the chances were Id labour on my own. Not too bothered, Im having a quick labour and home in no time :) I prebooked it lolol :haha:


----------



## wild2011

lol lol,


----------



## 24/7

Hungry, hungry, hungry!! GAH!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Are you laughing AT me? lol.... *flicks Wilds nipple* :haha:


----------



## wild2011

omg noo :cry: its awful


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just went to make the chilli and we had no chilli powder in, I KNOW I bought one so I think I may have binned it when I cleaned the food cupboards out oops! lol So I had a jar of bolegnese sauce, I just tipped that over the mince and told Joshua we'll have that with the chips thats are in the oven already rofl Im sure it'll taste ermm kinda ok lol


----------



## wild2011

:holly: u can suck it better new :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

*Note to self* Don't mess with new!! :o

When do you start producing any milk?? I haven't had anything yet and was wondering if I was supposed to have done?! xx


----------



## wild2011

the left one only tho ! ;) x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Savoy cabbage straight from the fridge! Or a breast feeding gel pad thingy from the freezer ooooo cool relief!


----------



## wild2011

some leak some dont, i leak if i squeeze, here is an example ***** squirts new in eye**** :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Thanks for the demonstration wild. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

i cant think of ne thing worse than summink cold on them, id sooner dangle it in a cup of hot tea :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

24, Ive not a drop here either and never had a drop with Joshua, before or after! 

Im very open minded Wild lol.. gives it here then :kiss: :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

You might have squirted AFTER i sucked dirty cow!


----------



## 24/7

This thread just gets worse by the day!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Are we still allowed to blame wiggler even though she had baby and is very quiet?


----------



## 24/7

Most definately!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh good :) 

Hmm Im getting nervous about this evening meal concoction I have created rofl


----------



## 24/7

It will be nice - Joshua will eat it no matter what, he's a boy!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

You have no idea how true that statement is pmsl There is so little he wont eat rofl


----------



## 24/7

They fall into their gender roles so young!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

yes pee's on the toilet and sulks at housework too... lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: im all for blaming wiggler :haha:


----------



## wild2011

im offsky soon, want to get girls to bed and sleep on sofa for a bit, dh can feed himself, cos im too stuffed to move :haha: i shall no doubt be on at some point tomoz before the scan as kids r home as school closed tomoz, hope some babies pop out tonight, and hope everyone has a good evening xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

have a good sleep hun! We going for a walk (joshua a ride) round the castle after our strange dinner but will be on later no doubt all lonely and looking for chit chat so dont all disappear :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

i must i afraid dh sulks if i come online when hes home, and seen as ive had all day to be on here, i best be a good girl, if he falls asleep on sofa i may return sneakily :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: yes be a good girly!! lol

Will you be on before your scan tomorrow? If not hope it goes well and look forward to a positive update :)


----------



## 24/7

Bye Wild!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - I didn't leak at ALL with this pregnancy and only leaked the night I went into labour with Dylan

:rofl: Blame me all you like, I know I am pure innocence so there *sticks out tongue*

I really miss being excited about food, its dinner time soon and TBH if it wasn't going to be put in front of me I could quite happily not eat. Starting on the gorgeous frozen stuff tomorrow though so it might all change then :haha:


----------



## 24/7

You've changed wiggler. :rofl: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Thinking about all that gorgeous food in the freezer has made me hungry :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

You need to eat well for that little squishy lady of yours! 

*cough* sweet and innocent my arse *cough*

My dinner was surprinsingly nice lol


----------



## 24/7

Thats the wiggler we know and love!! :D:D

OH is on his way, the omlette is about to go on, HORRAY!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: yay!!! Food soon for you then :)

We off for our walk/ bike ride in a minute, no idea why I agree to these things before eating Im stuffed now lol BUT a promise is a promise pmsl A bit of walking might help all the afternoon antics get working :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I'm counting down the minutes!! :p

Happy walking!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

:hissy: :hissy: I thought I would hope on the scales to cheer myself up, and I have PUT ON 4lbs since I got home from the hospital. GRRRRR, I can't wait to feel more human to get out walking!


----------



## molly85

wiggler hospital scale lie!!!!

well tikka massala will hardly do the job. hope i have the energy to :sex: later 

nice little walk new, i was waddling to the indian its like theres a bowling ball hanging out of me lol


----------



## Wiggler

I didn't use hospital scales, I used mine. Just before Bethany was born, just after we got hoome and then today :cry:

My boobs are fecking HUGE now though so I'll just say thats it and be happy :haha:


----------



## 24/7

4lbs of milk!! :D xx


----------



## lisaf

lol, yup 4lbs of milk :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Well, 4lbs of milk and poop, I still haven't been for a no. 2. I never plan to either. The thought terrifies me :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh walking hurts! lol well waddling does :rofl: I am sooooooooooooo HUGE lol Joshua happy now though he got his back ride, remind me why I let his baby brother buy him a bike! pmsl


----------



## mummy3

Take some lactulose wiggler least then the #2 wont hurt so bad. The 4lbs is likely your milk:thumbup:

:rofl: you girls are disgusting..

New, yay for OH:happydance: and for Joshua getting his game working.

Wud:hugs:

Wild, go eat!:haha:

24/7 Your omelette sounds yummy, think will go make one!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Which girls are disgusting *looks innocently round the room for the culprits*


----------



## MilosMommy7

hi ladies! hope all is well. congrats to Brandi! :happydance:
milo did a little better last night. he comes up to her and rubs the top of her head like he's petting her lol. i imagine by the end of the week or weekend he'll be pretty well adjusted to things.
tomorrow is OH's birthday but he might have to work on saturday and then sunday is mother's day. so we're not sure when we're gonna be able to do anything together to celebrate. my mom works on sunday and MIL already said she wants the day to herself. so we have no sitter. and my birthday is tuesday, so i'm hoping next saturday he doesnt have to work and we can finally do something!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Arghhhh Joshua bobbed the TV on when we got in and Waterloo Rd is on, and it was just at a scene where a young lass was in hospital and her step dad sort of admits he's the father (at the time I thought it was an older BF) and Joshua said is he the babies dad, so I said yes, turns out its her step dad and she doesnt like him, Joshua then asked how he managed to get a baby in the girl when she doesnt love him. I just said well its a bit different he hurt her and thats how it happened for her, and he so not taking that as an answer keeps asking me things.... HELP!


----------



## Wiggler

Oh dear... distract him with sweet and icecream?


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: :rofl: OH is changing Bethany's nappy and he was just wiping her and she has done an explosive poop at him, I have never seen him move so fast :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ooops! Bethany in the good books lol

OMG It turned from how do people hurt girls to make them have a baby, to how did you get fidget in your tummy because he has no daddy who loves him and you didnt get hurt so how did that happen? Ok me thinks this wont just last the night, I will prepare me some better answers for tomorrow lol


----------



## mummy3

Eek new! I think a big sit down talk might be needed if he cant be distracted:hugs:

Hope you get that celebratory time milos.

Have I missed pics of baby anberlin?

Wiggler :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah he's settled with my answers (which werent lies) for now, he's gone to bed but I think Ive got more to come lol Will prepare myself lol

and no pics of Miss Anberlin yet!


----------



## BizyBee

BB doesn't seem to be coming anytime soon. I think he's going to try and take after his daddy (Z was 3 weeks late, 10lb.4oz. and practically eating solid food!). He's still head down, but he needs to turn more and he's not fully engaged. The ultrasound estimated him to be around 8lbs.3oz. (give or take a half pound). I am marginally dilated, but the dr. thinks it'll still be a few days before I notice any changes. They did say that they won't let me go too far past my due date, due to the diabetes and the size of my pelvis it would be risky to let him grow much bigger. They would likely induce me next Thursday or Friday if he isn't here by then. I have an appointment on Monday to check my progress. I'm still hoping for a Mother's Day baby though, so I guess I'd better start "Operation Eviction" soon!


----------



## wild2011

:holly: :sex:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: enjoy! Get DH to kiss that flicked nipple better, i dont want a squirt again lol


----------



## mummy3

Bizy, fingers crossed for mothers day.

Wild has great tips for eviction :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

:awww::finger::flasher::jo::mamafy:


----------



## wild2011

treanslates as- 

aww bless u new, fook off , im not getting my muff out for dh i shall poke u with my stick then squirt u wiv my bobby juice AGAIN :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: what are you like woman!!! lol

Awesome sex, and a briskish walk... still no sign of fidget pmsl


----------



## wild2011

i not bothering with the sex sod it, lol, i walk enough without extra, what position did u do wiggler? x


----------



## Wiggler

Missionary, same as always. OMG I am a boring frigid old lady :haha:

I just dripped booby juice all down my jammie top while I was winding Bethany :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl hun, you do do heaps of walking like lol


----------



## wild2011

wiggler how boring :haha: aww wet jamas x


----------



## mummy3

Wild :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Funny thing is about 2 hours ago I was horny for the first time since I got preggers with Dylan and I couldn't do anythign about it :cry:


----------



## wild2011

tape maternity pads round ur entire arm and hump ur hand :rofl: 


well lets be frank, that sounds more fun than missionary :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:

it worked though didnt it... maybe should have thrown a bit of missonary in just incase lol


----------



## luckyme225

sex doesn't even give me braxton hicks so I wont be having sex if I'm not in the mood. At least the orgasms help my body relax for a couple hours. I sat out in the sun for a bit listening to music to relax and think I may be getting a sunburn ... oops. Damn fragile skin. Watch me go into labor tonight and look like a lobster in my pictures.


----------



## wild2011

:haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

I am craving brownies, I am seriously considering driving to the store to get the mix so i can make some here warm it up and have some ice cream on it.. uhh so good.


----------



## wild2011

yum


----------



## wild2011

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3765933/c_1/1%7Ccategory_root%7CNursery%7C14417537/c_2/2%7C14417537%7CPushchairs%2C+prams+and+carriers%7C14417542/c_3/3%7Ccat_14417542%7CPushchairs%7C14417543.htm

liking this for when sprouts older


----------



## luckyme225

I ate a whole thing of double stuff oreos in a day and 1/2... brownies sound good though, with hot fudge and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## luckyme225

Looks nice Wild.


----------



## wild2011

ok for a run me around when hes older. is on offer, im considering buying and putting away lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- I ate the DS oreos last night, but only 6. It's super hot out and i don't feel like getting dressed so who knows if i'll actually go to store... i have oreos here if anything.I just warm chocolate cake like thinks haha.


----------



## luckyme225

I'm getting my crap food in now considering the in the next few weeks it will be back to fruit/ salads/ chicken/ brown rice... boring crap.


----------



## hopefulmama

Ha thats what i wrote to you yesterday. I need to just go balls out for the next couple weeks cuz after that its all being thrown out


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Birth story and pictures...



https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...quick-arrival-miss-anberlin.html#post10429679


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Lovely birth story & pics Brandi hope u r well x

Good luck for ur scan wild xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Awwww Brandi, She is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

congrats Brandi!!!

I'm totally eating the crap foods now because I want to be healthier when he's born. Now I want brownies, lol.. .WAY to hot to turn the oven on.. hmmm


----------



## meow951

Why is everyone asleep when i need to ask a question :haha:

I'm wide awake with very strong lower stomach pains with tightening at the top of my stomach at the same time. Got brown discharge as well. Not sure if something is happening or not.......... I told my mum i wouldnt know if i was in labour until the heads out :haha: I think it may actually happen!

Oh and TMI but i feel like i keep needing to poo but theres nothing there!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You could be in labour, meow. I wasn't sure if I was in labour last night, and I had the same thing. My midwife wasn't convinced because my contractions were only lasting 30 seconds, but she was convinced when she checked my cervix and I was 5cm dilated. You should call.


----------



## lisaf

wish I knew meow!


----------



## meow951

Think i'll see if they get any stronger. They seem really frequent like every 3 minutes ish but only lasting 30 seconds. I have no idea at all :haha:

I always thought contractions started at like 10 minutes apart and then gradually got less. Or is it different for everyone?


----------



## MilosMommy7

meow- could be! start walking around the house :)


----------



## heyyady

They can be different for everyone and every baby- If they're thirty seconds, it's possible you are only feeling the peak of the contraction and missing the beginning and end-


----------



## heyyady

Ok- so I only backed up a few pages... and I almost forgot how dirty you girls are! :haha:

I have no clue how much weight I have gained or lost- They never weighed me in the hospital for some reason, which makes the last time I was weighed about 6 weeks ago! So when I was asked at the Drs office on Monday if I wanted to weigh in, my response was a resounding HELL NO!!! :rofl: 

My Mother's Day is looking bitter sweet so far- Rochelle is coming home on Saturday and Charlotte MAYBE Monday, more likely Tuesday or Wednesday- Tuesday is my birthday, so would be a wonderful little baby shaped present! However- it will mean we are all divided on Mother's day- I will spend the morning here with Bethy and Rochelle and then take Rochelle with me to spend the day with Charlotte while Hubby goes to work- then I may be graced with the presence of my boys in the evening-


----------



## 24/7

An evening and night of tightenings every 3/4 minutes lasting around 30 seconds and now nothing - Come baaaacckkkkk!! :( xx


----------



## molly85

ewww. We commenced the eviction with a curry I only managed Tikka massala, then an arguement and some bed changing, then some :sex: missionary and rather quick I felt about 16 uncomfy and awkard lol. then tossed and turned all night in pain. Hoping that something intresting was happening pah was it hell. So now on the sofa hoping this is more comfy and i can sleep down here a bit before matt gets up.

Oh twins coming home sounds great shame its not the same day.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Meow, my friend had her son on Tuesday night, she had a brown discharge and was very crampy all day MW told her no that wasnt labour hang in, and she almost didnt make it to hospital as it was so quick at the end. Be aware of your body and any changes. If they still regular like that this morning speak to labour dept and get a check, you might need to be sent home for a few hours to walk the labour full on, but least you'll know if it is the real thing or not. 3 minutes together is getting rather close, they say come in at 5 minutes, and they might be lasting longer than 30 seconds, have you timed them, from the niggle through the pain right till they have eased? Its not just the crampiest part you time :hugs: hope this is it hun!!

24 - they might have gone away for now hun but its progress!! It all helps prepare your body and baby for the real thing, it wont be too far away now hun. Its a good sign Sam is going to arrive all by himself with no intervention :hugs:

Hope you ladies get your brownies and ice cream lol So glad nothing like that takes my fancy because I dont think i could give sweet stuff up if I started caving in to it now lol

Heyy Im sorry you're going to be divided over Mothers day, least you know you'll all be together very soon :hugs:

I slept so well last night :) But still nothing happening here lol Spoke to the hospital and transfusion is happening today so I wont be around until later in the day. It takes about 6 hours then I need to get Joshua etc, so Im not slipping off any where to have a baby :rofl: just be stabbed by needles lol Oh I do think I mat have lost some plug today, and not watery like it has been either, this was a large amount of urghhhh lol So maybe it is breaking up fully now and not in tiny bits, who knows! 

Brandi - off to read your birth story now! Congratulations again!

Wild - Good luck at the scan today hun :hugs:

24/meow: Hope the tightenings do things todayu and good luck will be thinking of you both :hugs: xx


----------



## molly85

oh noo i missed why your having a transfussion you ok hun?


----------



## wild2011

morning, i was up for 1.5 hours in the night projectile vomiting, :cry: go away with the sickness its horrible . x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah Im not too bad. I had a large blood loss at the weekend which saw my blood count half and iron levels became very low. The transfusion needs a 1 to 1 midwife with me so its been on and off all week, as ladies keep having babies so the ward has been too busy to accomodate me for 6 hours lol Although if my MW had her way I wouldnt need this transfusion, she wants me to be induced, she thinks baby fidget should have been made to arrived last Saturday when i was ill and not made to wait, but there we go consultant over ruled her opinion.


----------



## wild2011

congrats brandi, she is gorgeous, :) x

meow and 24 cmonnnnnn babies pls x


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: ahhh Wild hun whats causing all this sickness?? You ok hun :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

im not ill and certainly isn't something ive eaten, but my reading back on posts im sure its now day 4-5 of being sick a couple of times a day,and its now got worse :cry: feel fine inbetween, but once i start gagging thats it , chuck ups in rounds :cry: will mention it to midwife tomorrow as today is just the scan at hosp and consultant if i need to be booked in. doesnt seem right though i know it can visit at beginning of third tri, but wasnt expecting sickness in last weeks. boooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## molly85

ohi remember you suddenly went hugs hun. realisticly you could have had that any where in the hospital with a nurse. hope it goes well. when i was training the pipes always made me think of strawberry laces


----------



## molly85

wild its like getting the runs your purging which why its dodgy your doing all that walking you may only just make it home when baby comes


----------



## wild2011

i didnt quite get ur msg molly :shrug: sorry blonde day perhaps x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Definitely speak with your MW hun, you have been saying about being sick for a few days. I know MS can rear its head, Ive been having a few gagging moments like 1st tri with toothpaste etc etc but not actually being sick (except 1 day). Make sure you keep hydrated hun. Sickness can bring on labour though, the muscles used trigger uterine contractions, so be mindful of that and keep an eye on what baby and body are doing xxx

Molly, I dont think they want to monitor me, well not as much as they want to monitor baby, hence MW present lol Mummy doesnt really count :rofl:


----------



## molly85

what new said. i am going for sleep deprived so prob ddnt make sence. basically you are being primed for labor.

new they sre meant to watch you like a hawk. incase someone got the wrong bag or some thing


----------



## wild2011

its funny u should say about keeping hydrated, since the sickness has started ive had an uncontrolable urge to drink nothing except water, i grab a pint of cold water and leave the tap running to fill up atleast twice more:rofl: cant stop blooding drinking. so im ok on that front :lol: bubs is very active today/yesterday during worst of sickness so least i know hes ok, didnt know sickness could bring on labour either. x


----------



## wild2011

lol ok molly, got u now and ta x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes a doctor at the hospital my mum works at told her. It was the day I was being sick (think it was the day I was admitted with my ribs??) anyways doctor there said I should be careful, because the muscles used trigger the uterus to contract, and if you sick too violently, or retching, or lots in a short period it can actually bring on full labour! 

Be carful drinking your water that fast too, sounds like your body is severely dehydrated and it is trying to replace fluids quick but drinking that much that fast can flood the brain! (Im full of useless info this morning arent I lol) but it is serious, sip the drinks over a longer period!


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies!!!

Mmm, all that talk of brownies has reminded me I have some Ben and Jerry's chocolate fudge brownie ice cream in the freezer, I might treat myself to some later :)

Meow - could be the start! Mine started at 2-3 minutes apart and stayed like that until Bethany dhow out :)

Heyy - I'm sorry that both your girls won't be with you on mothers day, but hopefully they will both be with you on your birthday, you must be so happy they are coming home!

New - good luck at the hospital hun!

Wild :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Well last night went better, Bethany actually slept in her moses basket :happydance: I woke up this morning in loads of pain, went for a wee cos that normally helps and it didn't, then spent an hour wondering what it was, then I realised, it was time for the dreaded poo :rofl: I feel silly for worrying so much now, it wasn't too bad :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Right ladies Im going now, :cry: this is going to so hurt! i dont do needles lol

Wild please look after yourself today, and enjoy the scan :) 

24/meow - keeping my fingers crossed for you both :hugs:

Molly - have a good day xx


----------



## wild2011

will do new ty, i like drinking my water fast darn lol, i do have a sports bottle i sip out of constantly too, 

wiggler i was sat having a poo when my mw left an hour after sienna was born, (they arnt aloud to leave until baby has taken a feed of some sort, and youve had a wee or poo, trust me to decide to take a dump to get rid of her :rofl:


----------



## molly85

good luck new.

lol wiggler i am waiting for this fear damn u passed a baby surly apoo is tiny compared


----------



## wild2011

new gl hun be brave! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Haha wild, if someone has suggested me doing a poo an hour after Bethany was born I would have laughed in their face :rofl:

Molly, I am full of stitches, even doing a wee is scary a the moment :rofl: I'm such a wimp!


----------



## wild2011

:haha: i struggle to poo with my piles and they dissapear instantly after giving birth so theres nothing more refreshing than a dump out of my "own" comfy bum :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Yucky women!! :p

Right, I'm off for a walk to try and encourage everything to start up again!! xx


----------



## wild2011

gl 24, im off to do tidy up and have a bath get ready etc xx


----------



## molly85

I don't have piles  

I do though have this horrible shooting bain in my bowels back that i has a kid. I would scream doing a poo and needed my hand held really not nice


----------



## span

Haha it's either poo, sex or food on here!

Hope the scan goes well today Wild and hope the walk does the trick 24. :thumbup:

Feeling a bit tired and unmotivated today after a bad nights sleep. Woke up with bad bloating (and there really isn't much room left for gas now :blush: ) and was so uncomfortable I had to get up for a bit to 'deflate'.
It's my own fault - I bought a tub of hagen daz white choc and raspberry ice-cream yeaterday and hid it in the freezer until hubby went to bed. Only ate about 1/2-2/3 of the tub (amazing restraint from me! :kiss: ) but was a bit late for ice-cream. :dohh:

I need to get myself in gear and go for a walk, probably via the polling station.


----------



## molly85

white choccy and raspberry???? where did this come from?


----------



## span

Waitrose - think it's a limited edition flavour. It's basically a posh raspberry ripple. Very nice though. :munch:


----------



## Wiggler

Decided to finally get dressed today, I'm fed up of wearing jammies :haha: I don't look too bad, just got a gross looking tummy. Going to take the kids to the park after I have fed Bethany :)


----------



## wild2011

have fun wiggler :hugs:

molly i only get them in pregnancy and not till lo 2, ive never had them inbetween and dont intend on it, mine are only pressure related and not idet, thankgoodness¬! lol

well im dressed and feeling rather nice, have a sundress on that i used to adore over leggings (bump is so huge, ud never have guessed it was ever a dress :rofl:)

dh on his way home, were getitng a taxi to the hosp as the cars gone in for mot, dropping the girls ot a friends at half 12 so now to feed the troops, will update this afternoon xxxxx


----------



## 24/7

Good luck wild!! xx


----------



## molly85

do mention the sickness


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Wild!!

Just had a lovely walk to the park, Dylan had a great time and Bethany was good as gold. It felt so nice to get out! My pelvis is killing me now though, I hope it isn't too long until it goes back to normal.


----------



## molly85

do you wear a support was thinkingof taking mine for after abby as its now no use


----------



## 24/7

Glad you had a nice walk Wiggler. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Nah, my support belt didn't help at all. Just got to take it easy, its already loads lesss painfull than before Bethany was born, with any luck it should be loads better in a few months


----------



## 24/7

Hopefully on the mend ASAP Wiggler. :hugs:
How is Dylan today? xx


----------



## molly85

OHHH sounds good. i was worried mine would just flop apart


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan is good today, in a much better mood, he didn't wake in the night either which is amazing! Him and OH are going out for some boy time after Dylan wakes up and we have some lunch. How are you feeling today? x x x


----------



## 24/7

Oh thats fab Wiggler, sounds like he is settling down nicely. :D
Not feeling too bad now, but just want some action!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, It'll happen soon and once Sam is here the time will fly by!


----------



## wild2011

back from scan, he is estimated at just past the 7lb mark, she said even if it is out slightly, and in the event of going to full term, she is hopeful hell be under the 10lb mark, and as ive birthed bigger my homebirth is still on :happydance: now to get him out :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

molly85 said:


> do mention the sickness

wrong person to mention sickness too hun was scan, not my mw, im midwife led care so didnt see consultant just had measurements done and back home :happydance:, will tell her tomorrow when she comes with all the homebirth kit x


----------



## span

Thats great news Wild! :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

im thrilled :happydance: as soon as she turned up the volume to do the heartbeat he kicked up a storm and was going mental :haha: gave us all a giggle, didnt see any of his face, or head come to think of it, was all too low.


----------



## 24/7

Fab news wild!! :D:D xx


----------



## luckyme225

Blah, I want a bloody show or something that might mean I'll get my Mother's Day baby. I have three days to convince him it's much better on the outside where he can have unlimited yummy boob milk. I'm doing OK with the fact I haven't gone yet. Hubby's FMLA paperwork hasn't gone through yet and I know every extra day in there they get better at keeping there temperature and feeding. Trying to find patience. I can't go off and online shop to pass the time now that I'm not getting paid anymore, boo.

Wild- That's awesome hun, congrats.


----------



## hopefulmama

I thought I was going into labor at the grocery store this morning with horrible contractions getting closer together and stronger but then once I got back in car it ended. I was so excited too. These babies inside of us really know how to rain on our parades.


----------



## lisaf

I'm feeling very depressed today. I just want baby to come on his own so I don't end up with an induction (which makes me worry that I won't be able to go naturally and might end up with a c-section if the induction doesn't go 'fast enough' for the doctors/hospital).


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww Lisa it's hard to stay positive at this stage :( Will they give u a sweep?
I'm getting worried how BIG this baby will be if they leave me the full 12 days to induce me i'm only ickle :(

Had mw today still 3/5ths engaged so no change there, i asked for a sweep she said no (like i knew she would) but has booked me in for one on Sunday afternoon.

If that doesn't work i'll be induced the following wk end at 12 days over jee thanks says the moody overdue woman x

Glad the scan went well Wild
Sorry ur girls won't be home for mothers day hey but that will be a distant memory once they are xxxx
Hope this is labour for u Meow sorry if i've missed anyone
Oh hope the transfusions gone well New xxx


----------



## lisaf

I don't think my doctor believes in sweeps? :shrug: I can ask on Monday... but I'll be +7 days on wednesday and thats when they start talking inductions here in the US.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Might be worth an ask worked for me x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild glad the scan was so positive and home birth is still on :happydance:

Meow has gone very quiet I wonder if she is in labour, fingers crossed :)

My transfusion was long and boring pmsl but its over now :) I now know why they chose to do the extreme method, why it wasnt explained to me before I dont know, but my MW still insists its wasnt necessary :haha: Seeing MW on Saturday, but was told not to expect a sweep due to last weeks bleed (but will ask anyway lol) and I have a date to be induced on Wednesday 11th May if he isnt here by then ... scary!!!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

R at least u have a date New that's less than a wk away :)

I would have preferred a proper date so i can organise things as next wkend was just a guess i was kinda hoping they wouldn't induce at the wkend & i'd get to go in before but no such luck :D Hope Meow's had her baby or is well on her way!


New do u think u'll go naturally or will have to be induced?
I just have no idea what to think trying not to get my hopes up too much x


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - glad the scan went well!!

new - Glad the transfusion went well and YAY for having an induction date!

OH just gave me my stupid injection and did it too high up and it really fucking hurt :cry: Its still sore now. 

Dylan enjoyed his afternoon out with daddy, they fed the ducks at the canal and went to see the birds at the big park in town. Me and Bethany had lots of snuggles and she took advantage of the peace and quiet to have lots of booby :cloud9:

Got MW tomorrow, I wish they could have given me a time they would be here, I am hoping to get into the garden, but have to wait for her to come first. 

I'm really exausted, that walk to the park really tired me out. Hopefully Bethany will let me have more than 1 1/2 hours uninterupted sleep tonight :haha:


----------



## rwllgoodchild

I have my sweep tomorrow (40+3) and im quite nervous as im uncertain as to what to expect... obviously i know whats gonna happen but im a tad nervous xx


----------



## 24/7

No progress here!! :(

Glad transfusion went well new!! :) xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wud I seriously think I will be here right up to induction, but while Im getting sleep etc Im doing ok and not feeling 41 weeks pregnant so thats good :) I cant see him coming naturally at all but who knows!

Wiggler glad everyone is doing so well hun! Hope the MW comes round pretty handy for you :)

24 - it will progress, its started, and it will carry on. You done so much, you only have a tiny bit of waiting left hun :hugs:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I've not made it to induction before so i'm hoping if i get sweeped on Sunday she should be here by Tuesday fingers crossed!


Getting a bit fed up with the comments though OMG U LOOK 50 DAYS OVERDUE NOT 3 from a chavvy mum up the school!

& can't u do something to get her out?

Have u tried drinking rasperry leaf tea?

Have u still not had that baby yet?


Gah silly people!!!!!


----------



## 24/7

I hope so new - My Mum kindly said today that I was not in labour and she had never heard of labour starting like this before?! She managed two days (yesterday and the day before) of not being moody and now it's back, zzz!!

I have cleaned the entire flat, changed the bedding and towels just in case today, and have febreezed and cleaned the skirting as I know what my Nan is like, it will be like being on show parade!! :D:D xx


----------



## hopefulmama

My contractions from earlier have come back but are not regular, but very intense. I just was at lunch and I almost left the restaurant they got so bad.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Could be the start of something Hopeful good luck if so x


----------



## Wiggler

:cry: I feel so rough, ya know how you feel all achey when you have the flu? I feel like that.


----------



## 24/7

Could it be mastitis wiggler? Or just super tired? :hugs: xx


----------



## 24/7

Fingers crossed hopeful - We are all clinging on to anything now. :hugs: xx


----------



## lisaf

keep walking around hopeful!!! I hear thats supposed to keep labor from stalling.. FX'd for you!! :)
(and totally jealous too, lol!)


I was complaining to my friend about everyone pestering me about if the baby is here. Its something that is frustrating ME, so its extra annoying to have to explain to everyone that no, he's not on his way yet, no, I don't know when ... blah blah blah. She said I should be happy people care. I told her its like people are spectators and eager for me to go through something that will be a little traumatic. 
So my friend pointed out that they care about the baby coming, they're not excited for the labor or the details of the labor. I still feel like its my friends are excited for me to get into a car accident because they're eager to sign the cast when my leg breaks :haha:

Just in an irritable mood today. I'm afraid everything I'm doing is somehow delaying labor :( 
When I'm too lazy I worry that not moving enough is holding things back... when I was all active squatting, cleaning with that dishwasher disaster, I'm paranoid that being worried/stressed about whether we'd get the dishwasher fixed or not somehow delayed labor :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

I don't think its mastitis, my boobs are sore, but not agonising. It might just be a mixture of being super tired, my body working hard to heal itself and my milk coming in


----------



## 24/7

I really do agree Lisa, I am getting texts and people pop up on my FB that I never speak to asking if he has arrived yet - NO!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Make sure you drink lots wiggler, and get OH to help as much as he can. :hugs: xx


----------



## lisaf

lol.. I'm tempted to punish all the FB people by somehow disabling my account until he's here :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- You lucky B! If this is it for you you better send some labor dust my way!!!

Lisa- I hate when people ask, I'm already getting it and I'm only 37 weeks. My mom was like walk, sex, blah blah blah. No one would go overdue if this stuff was sure fire way to start up labor. It will only happen if baby is ready.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- I am not overdue or close to it and I guess I won't know that feeling but I understand people bugging you and asking... it drives me nuts when strangers give me their input and opinion or tell me how i look like i'm going to give birth wherever I am at the moment they see me. It's like thanks I know, I feel like shit and know i'm huge and i'm the annoyed miserable one, i don't need these assholes reminding me every 5 minutes. I'm also sick of people talking about their natural birth and how they did it this way etc like it makes them a better mom or person. So yes i am right there with you on the irritability.

I hope you find some comfort soon.. I can't believe your Dr won't give you a sweep? Most places here start offering or will do it at 38 weeks and the fact you're past ur EDD i'd assume they'd offer it even more?


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- I doubt its anything, now that i'm home in my pajamas they've calmed down a lot. The reason its been setting off alarms in my head all day is because it's more in my back than anything else.. but i also slept like shit and my back was killing me so could be a combo of cramps and back ache.


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I've heard some doctors don't believe in sweeps so that might be why I wasn't offered. I'm going to ask my friend who has the same OB as me and she was pretty far past due.. see if she asked for or got a sweep.

I somehow lucked out and do NOT get pestered about my pregnancy by total strangers. Happened for the FIRST time last week, lol! I guess its because they aren't sure if I'm just fat or if I'm pregnant :haha: I can see how that would get old fast!

I hate it when people act like their choices make them a better person/mom etc... I want to go natural but its not because of bragging rights, its just what I want based on what I've read about the process. The same thing comes up with child-rearing... who breastfed, for how long... when your kids sleep through the night, who is potty trained first etc etc etc... UGH


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- being teased must suck but hopefully it gets the cervix for ready for you.

Lisa- My high risk OB for my last pregnancy did sweeps. She did it without me needing to ask because she wanted baby out though. I know a lot in my area do but you normally have to ask.

My tailbone is killing me. I seriously feel like this kid is going to break it. I have no idea how I can do this another 2 1/2 weeks. The pain is HORRIBLE. I never had this when my first was engaged.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- I understand why you'd want to go natural.. if i wasn't such a pussy I would too but I'm being realistic and I know i'd end up giving in anyway for the epidural, and now i'm to the point where i'm dilating well so me and dr are both comfortable with induction... if i wasn't effaced or dilated at all I wouldn't even consider it. But yea its not like i don't know the pros and cons to every situation, i'm a worry wart and over analyze everything so when people ask me questions or respond to me about my decision like im an idiot i get irritated. I don't even have the baby yet and all i hear about is how i should or shouldn't do things and whats wrong/right etc etc... I think people should just give their opnion when its actually asked not just for the sake of being a know it all. A lot of the mom's here are VERY competitive and its so weird to me, it's like focus on your baby not everyone else's. 

Yea my morning started at 8 am at grocery store being accosted by a little old spanish lady about my pregnancy and how i shouldnt be doing the groceries and i need to be home blah blah .. all this shit. 

Do you have a ball? Maybe bouncing on that for an hour will help? I know once i started doing it for longer amount of time the baby got way lower and i'd get BH's after and at the point you're at I'd assume you'd be hopeful for any sign of a BH that could turn?

Lucky- Dunno if its doing anything but pissing me off.. just asked you some stuff on fb.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh sounds like some of you reaching 37 weeks are getting all the niggles we were moaning about... it all does help getting your body ready for the real thing :)

Im so glad I dont feel fed up, sore and achey yes but the pregnancy side is actually still feeling ok to me, and with maximum of 6 days left I think i will survive it lol It has also given joshua a focus so will help him some too :)


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - yeah I have a ball.. I don't feel like its doing anything though. I am doubting whether I've ever had an actual BH to be honest. My mom said she never got any kind of BH or false labor in any of her pregnancies :shrug:
I don't know if its worse to be teased with contractions/BHs or to not have any clue that things are close :haha:

I asked my friend about my OB and sweeps... when my friend was overdue they discussed them but decided not to do them because of a risk of infection??? I don't know if that was my friend choosing not to do one or if the doctor recommended against it because of that risk. And I'm a little surprised since they are SO common. I'll be asking and even if there is a slight risk, I'll take it at this point!!!


----------



## 24/7

Lisa, my ball has done nothing for me, and baby still won't engage, so it doesn't work for everyone. :hugs: xx


----------



## lisaf

I blame it on the big-head genes from my husband (also the men in my family, lol). I don't think his head will fit until contractions start forcing him down into my pelvis.


----------



## new_to_ttc

My ball gave me major lady bit pain lol


----------



## 24/7

Same new, and my poor lady area skin was raw. :p xx


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. the only thing that happens on my ball is that its REALLY hard for me to stand up from it. I can get my legs under me, but I need to lean on something to straighten my back.. .Don't think thats much help, eh?

I was thinking.. tomorrow would be a really great birthday to have.. 5/6/11 (5+6=11) .. a nice set of numbers to have, no?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Is your ball the right height for you Lisa? yeah cool birthday lol

I dont know why I keep doing this to myself but the on off irregular cramps and tightenings have started again. i tell myself its nothing, but part of me gets so excited lol


----------



## BizyBee

I went for a walk today and haven't had any signs either. Hoping for a Mother's Day baby, but he'll likely be late like his dad was! :shrug:


----------



## 24/7

I'm exactly the same new, its so hard not to be excited!! xx


----------



## lisaf

My ball is a 75cm one.. I'm about 5'7" but its not too tall for me. I have to keep it well-inflated too or else I sink too low.

Oooh, thanks for the idea Bizy.. I'll just blame DH .. he's a huge procrastinator so this baby being late is totally his fault!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I cant decide if i should lie down and let it all stop so I dont torture myself all night with is it isnt it, or if I should walk about and turn it into something!


----------



## 24/7

I've given up trying, yesterday I did nothing and had all good signs, today I have walked, cleaned and bounced to try and encourage it to continue and nothing!! xx


----------



## lisaf

I gave up trying for the most part too... its just too frustrating to put in that effort and get nothing.
Though I did contemplate skipping lunch.. you know, to starve him out of there :rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

I'm also blaming his huge head on his dad. I was only 6 lbs with a little pea head. OH was over 10 lbs. and his head was practically the size it is now. Lol.


----------



## hopefulmama

i'm 5'2 and use the 75cm ball... I have it from before when pilates.. i don't like using the medium size balls.


----------



## 24/7

Well he is male Lisa.... :rofl:

I did miles and miles of walking at the weekend and nothing, if they aren't ready, they aren't going anywhere!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol nothing works if they not putting in the effort themselves!


----------



## lisaf

.. Dh keeps telling me 'but he's big enough to come out' and I have to keep explaining that physical size is not everything...
definitely have a lazy boy in here!


----------



## Wiggler

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: Sending lots of labour dust to everyone!! 

Took some ibruprofen and feeling more human now, giggling away too cos Bethany is farting away. I seriously need to teach this girl how to be more ladylike :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Shes learnt it all from you - There is no hope for her wiggler. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:


----------



## lisaf

its all that pesto she ate.. she has months of gas built up :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

I am mega nervous about tomorrow, its time to FINALLY say goodbye to Dylans bad habits, and if twatface upstairs calls SS then I don't care, Dylan is expected to play up, he has a new sister. 100% no more juice, going to just ignore him when he bangs on the floor and walls and hopefully the problems should be fixed by the time OH goes back to work. This next week or so is going to be hard :(


----------



## 24/7

But just like the milk, it will all be worth it in the end wiggler. :hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

yes i agree will be worth it hun, good luck xx


----------



## mummy3

Good luck wiggler, It'll all be worth it!

Lol at big head, I have a tiny head as does my eldest and Eilidh but my middle 2 have huge 98th centile heads:wacko: Anja is below chart on everything but head:haha:

Labour dust:dust: Pretty sure wiggler stole it all last time...

Eilidh had the developmental nurse round today, she's doing so well for a 32 weeker. She gave her a smile:cloud9: and she's doing well with her physical stuff but the nurse wants more tummy time. She's a good burper and a great farter :rofl:and her eight is 5lb 13oz now:thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm just fed up of being to bloody scared of parenting the way I want cos of them arseholes upstairs. I don't want Bethany growing up with these bad habits and if Dylan is allowed to continue he will turn into one of those awful kids you see on Supernanny. I want my sweet little boy back!


----------



## 24/7

You must be very proud of her wind habits mummy!! :D:D xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Afternoon ladies!!

It's been quite a busy day here today. Anberlin is a GREAT sleeper during the day...nighttime, not so much, lol. It's 4:30pm and she's been sleeping now since 11:00am, and she's only now JUST starting to rouse. We had an eventful boobie marathon night where she wanted to eat nonstop from 2:00am to 5:30am, and my poor breasts took a beating. I can't wait to work up that toughness again.

Zoe is fascinated with her, only to the point that she wants to mimic my every Mommy move. She keeps stealing all of Anberlin's blankets for her own babies and pretending to push them in a stroller, she puts them in Anberlin's car seat, swaddles her babies, and even mimics breastfeeding them.

Isaiah is very protective, but also jealous, but not in a bad way. He keeps making sure that everyone who goes near her knows she is "his" baby, but he's also having a hard time leaving my side. He constantly wants to sit on my lap and play with his toys in my presence. He's very clingy as if I'm going to forget about him. The poor kid is scared at night when he hears her crying. He woke up last night each time she cried, crying that there was a baby crying and trying to get to her. Hopefully he gets used to it quickly, lol.

We visited playgroup this morning and the moms were shocked that I was there already, having just had her yesterday. They were even more shocked when I mentioned that I went home less than 3 hours after having her. Anberlin now currently holds the record for being the youngest child to attend playgroup.

Right now, life is good. But ask me again in a few days when endorphins have worn off and I'm completely sleep deprived, lol.


----------



## mummy3

Yep 24/7, long may she be an awesome farter:haha:

Wiggler:hugs:I completely understand, I'm just sorry your neighbours can be so awful to make you feel you cant parent how you want.

Brandi, I hear you, why do babies do sleeping wrong way round lol:dohh:

Anyone having anymore labour signs?


----------



## Wiggler

Glad everything is goin well Brandi. What is it with the baby girls wanting to be up all night though :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I am so glad I never have to answer your last question again, mummy, lmao. I'm just having a crapload of postpartum signs now, but one look at the little girl who brought them on makes me very proud to have them.

Honestly, Wiggler, I have no idea. They like to be pampered princesses at all times of the day, I suppose.

I decided that because Anberlin is so darn adorable and I'm so proud to have her here, I am not taking away 6 years worth of allowance anymore.


----------



## mummy3

Aww Brandi:cloud9::haha: I'm sure she'll be very grateful!


----------



## MilosMommy7

wiggler - sorry to hear about Dylan :hugs: i know milo isnt as old, but he's definitely going through a transition too. and he's nothing like he used to be! he's so mean and tempermental now, i've seem to have lost my baby :dohh: hopefully things will get better.


----------



## lisaf

bounced on my ball for an hour straight.. don't know if I've ever done it that long.. no signs of BH or anything though, lol!

Got a call from my doula and it made me feel better.. she's just so sympathetic to the pressure to go into labor due to the size etc. She was late with her 2 kids too so she understands.


----------



## hopefulmama

So i tried the nipple stimulation for about 15 min on each boob. The right one was hard because it just started leaking immediately... anyway by the time i was almost done with the right one I started getting bad BH.. is this all a sign of something that these lbaor inducing techniques cause me to start having BHs or is my body telling me not to bounce or touch my nipples? Any thoughts?


----------



## lisaf

hmm.. BHs are practice contractions, right? So I'd say its a sign that things are working.


----------



## hopefulmama

My BH don't feel like practice ones they are full throttle, lower back, abdomen and at times take my breath away.. it sucks... it gets hard to know when it will be real.. my dr keeps telling me cause of my size and stature that my BH are probably worse and mimicking real contractions but its good for me in long run because it builds my pain threshold... whatever.


----------



## lisaf

it also strengthens the muscles which can make labor faster.. or at least thats what I understood, lol!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had a crapload of braxton hicks, painful and not, and my labour, start to finish was only 4 hours and 45 minutes.


----------



## luckyme225

I'm hoping my labor is cut in 1/2 compared to my first, so hoping for 7 hours. I've been so religious with RLT that it better do something good for my uterus.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My first labour was 9 hours 55 minutes.
My second labour was 7 hours 15 minutes.
My third labour was 4 hours 45 minutes.

I only drank RLT with my third and that was for about a week. My pregnancy brain, and laziness, made me, well, lazy, with it.


----------



## 24/7

Well it's my due date, so where is my baby?! xx


----------



## Wiggler

My first labour was 31ish hours
second labour was 8 hours 10 mins, and I spent most of that thinking it was a false alarm cos it didn't hurt enough :rofl:

Oooh my neighbors are ANGRY this morning :haha: Dylan has been banging his little heart out because we won't let him have juice. Within 20 minutes of the tantrum starting they had kicked our front door and been banging down. Oh well, I don't give a flying fuck, I refuse to allow my son to behave badly anymore just because they don't like it. Dylan stopped the tantrum after about 35 minutes and asked his daddy nicely to run him a bubble bath so they are doing that now. Bethany hasn't been bothered by the noise at all, and it has been damn loud this morning :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Happy due date 24/7!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Taking away milk whilst she was in the womb has toughened her up!! :D Stay strong though and it will work in the end!!

How are you feeling today? And how did Bethany sleep? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I just have to remind myself that its only a few days and he will learn that banging won't get him anywhere anymore and that he won't be getting juice anymore.

I'm still feeling a bit achey today, but not as bad as yesterday, my poor pelvis is sore though, but thats probably cos my poor stretched muscles aren't supporting it very well at the moment. 

Bethany slept really well, she was on the boob pretty much constantly from about 9pm til gone midnight then woke at 1.30, 3am and then slept til about 6.30am so a huge improvment on how she has been the last few nights.


----------



## 24/7

Glad you had a reasonably good night Wiggler. :hugs: 

Bump today.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Great bump pic hun, Still no stretchies? I'm super jealous!


----------



## 24/7

My skin is just about hanging on, although Sam does need to hurry up to ensure I don't get any!! :p xx


----------



## span

Still waiting to see more babies on here! :baby:

Nothing to report from me. Went out for a high class meal out last night (Wetherspoons Curry Club :haha: ) and went for a Madras rather than a Korma but I'm too much of a wimp to put myself through the pain of anything stronger. Hubby was eyeing up my portion of Bombay Potatoes, thinking I'd find them too hot but he was left disappointed! Can't actually believe how much food I put away! :munch:

Must have been mad this morning - hubby was up for :sex: but I was too uncomfortable so said "maybe later". :dohh:

Anyway I'm trying not to worry about 'signs'. My sis said she had nothing until her waters broke in the middle of the night and the contractions then started straight away.


----------



## span

I've got a feeling I'm gonna get some late stretchies. :wacko:
It looks like I've got a couple of tiny new ones developing on my thighs so I've upped the applications of Palmers Cocoa Butter.

Yesterday afternoon/evening my bump felt like it wanted to burst open down the middle. :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

I didn't suffer too badly this time, I just got a few teeny purpple ones at the end of some of my silver ones. I have a purple stretchie semi circle on my tummy now :haha:

Hmm, I just realised I have been waiting months to sleep on my tummy and I still haven't done it :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

morning, no more babies?

midwife due here in urm 5 mins or so :happydance: gas and air on its way and homebirth kit will be coming with midwife, im all excited, will have a list of sheets/towels etc etc i have to bring downstairs after she's left, and the moses basket :rofl: i like it tidy up in his nursery, but must do as im told :lol: eakkkkkkkkk x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Happy Due Date 24/7:happydance: Hope ur baby makes an appearance soon!

Nothing happening here surprise surprise :D

I'm not gonna put pressure on myself to get her out i'll have a little bounce every now & then & still walk alot which i do anyway but not gonna stress over it she'll come when she's ready x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Ooo is that all just in preperation as you're usually early Wild or is something happening for u that i've missed??? x

Still no word from Meow? Hope all is well bet she's had her babba x


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: happy due date 24 hun :)

hopeful, nipple stimulation gave me major BHs I guess thats whats its supposed to do but they were very intense very quick and I must say i havent tolerated the stimulation techniques very well due to the intensity of Bhs which dont last more than a few hours so havent started anything!

wild, yay for the MW coming :) No playing with the G&A pmsl

i hope Meow is ok, Im sure she must be in labour, she hasnt updated since she was having those tightenings.... so exciting!!!

Glad you got a reasonable sleep wiggler, and stick to your guns on sorting Dylan, sod them upstairs!!

Ive been to work today sorted out the forms, they said I look amazing yay! lol Lost another large amount of plug this morning, so I think things are happening by themselves :) Also having on off cramps and tightenings but nothing regular or intense, but its all helping get my cervix ready so even if I dont go on my own by Wednesday, Im sure I wont need the thingy they put in, I am hoping they'll be able to break my waters to induce me speeding things up lots!


----------



## 24/7

Woop, glad things seem to be happening new!! :D Still absolutely nothing here, zzz!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I honestly think Sam is going to take you by surprise hun! I had nothing with Joshua, Ive even asked my mum as I cant believe how much prepains ive had this time and remember none last time and my mum said no I just went to bed, woke up waters gone and in labour it came from no where! Worse case hun, you only have 10 days left :hugs: When are you having your first sweep?

I dont think fidget will put in an appearance any time soon, I think I will need the induction appointment, Im just hoping I can skip the stage where they have to put that thing behind your cervix.


----------



## 24/7

I'm keeping everything crossed for that!! Possibly a sweep on sunday, but I don't know if MW will do it as I have consultant on monday, and as his head isn't engaged, so I'm not really sure. :( 

Eeek, I don't like the sound of something being put behind my cervix!! :o Fingers crossed you don't need it new, and me!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

If they can reach the cervix Im sure they'll do it hun, they were inducing a woman yesterday who wasnt engaged either, so Im sure a sweep will be ok :) I dont think the thingy being put in is any more uncomfortable than a sweep, it just can take 8 hours to get active and sometimes you need another after the 8 hours so really dont want all that prolonged time on a ward as Im going to be on my own, and I wont be allowed Joshua there other than the 1 hour visiting window :( I want to be in and out lol What will be will be though, Sam and fidget obviously still need the goodness of being inside mummy or they'd be here :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Yes, I definately don't want the long pre labour stay either. :( Sam and Fidget need to get their skates on!!

I'm very unhungry today - This is a first!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Could happen anytime :)

make sure you have a small amount to eat hun even if you not hungry!! Hows your ribs now? You managing any sleep?


----------



## 24/7

I have some soup lined up for lunch, mmm.... :p

Ribs are ok, Sam is being alittle kinder to them, but is still high so very uncomfortable. As for sleep.... Whats that?! Poor OH is struggling too with me keep waking him up, then having to go to work. :( We need our Sam here so we can take it in turns to have some sleep, instead of both having none!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hmm do you think I could lone my boobs to someone to alternate the night feeds? lol I feel very lucky in the last 5 days I have slept through 2 of them, and the other 3 havent been too horrendous, last night was a bit toss and turvy but I managed some sleep.


----------



## 24/7

I'm sure thats an option!! :D

I cant seem to change position in bed without waking up to do so, zzz!! And I need the toilet so many times!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes that is a problem, trying to turn over lol but I think for last couple of nights Ive slept in same position, yesterday I woke up with a sore ear so i think I must have stayed on that side all night. I dont seem to pee a lot, but I know I dont drink anywhere near enough so that maybe why *slaps wrist*! I was ont he bed 7 hours yesterday with this thingy and not once needed the toilet lol


----------



## 24/7

I get dead legs from not moving!! :p

Eeeek, some nights I'm up every ten minutes or so - Must be the cange from sitting to laying moving Sam to on my bladder. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

If he is playing with your bladder so much he cant be that high surely :) 

I need to get into a habit of drinking more, I believe I need it for BFing?


----------



## 24/7

I wish I knew new!! I pee more in the evening since being pregnant than the rest of the day?! LOL!!

Yes, lots of drinking for BF, and lots of eating.... Naughty new will need to change!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im hoping BFing will make me want to eat more, because Im not sure I could increase my calories on the appetite I have right now. Im going to buy some bottled water and just leave bottles randomly round the house, with the hope I will drink it all day lol


----------



## 24/7

I can't stand anything but ice cold tap water since being pregnant, strange?! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Just having a read through and realised I need to drink and eat more :haha: My poor appetite has gone walkies!

Dylan and OH have gone to the canal to feed the ducks and me and Bethany are relaxing and waiting for the MW, I wish they would give a time, sitting around waiting all day is very annoying.


----------



## new_to_ttc

My tap water isnt very cold, but tap to fridge I love although I drink Vimto more than water atm, which is weird as Ive never been a cordial drinker, just water lol I eat lots of ice lollies, that counts as fluid intake I believe, so does jelly, so will have plenty of sugar free jellies in the fridge too :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hope your MW doesnt take all day hun! Ive got mine coming to the house tomorrow, if its nice I hope she comes pretty handy Joshua will no doubt want to go out and play on his bike if its sunny, although I believe its forecast for rain so being in all day wont be too much problem lol


----------



## Wiggler

Mmmm Jelly. I haven't had jelly in yonks!!

I don't mind too much what time she comes as long as there is enough time after to mooch down to the garden for a while with the kids. 

Bethany's cord fell off this morning :sick: So glad I didn't see that :haha: But it means we can give hr a bath later!! :cloud9:


----------



## new_to_ttc

You can bath her with the cord on, I was shown how to bath Joshua in hospital before we went home. Obviously wont this time as Im hoping not to do the over night thing lol but you can bath them as soon as you wnt, although longer you leave the icky stuff on the better :)


----------



## 24/7

Can you not bath them before the cord falls off wiggler?

I quite like squash, but not a big fan!! 

Ugh, someone just FB predicted Sam on 15th - Too long to wait!! :p Someone else predicted tomorrow, I much prefer them!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sam and Fidget may come at the same time, share my labour on Wednesday with me :)


----------



## 24/7

How fab would it be to have them on the same day!! :D xx


----------



## 24/7

I need some little Sam socks for hot days to protect his little feet when he is rompers, but proper socks are just too long, whats the verdict on if these will stay on or not.... https://www.mothercare.com/5-Pack-B...041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5 xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

It'd be super fab :)

And I have some tiny little ankle socks from matalan for his open foot rompers :) Them ones look nice, but you best going in store getting the width of the ankle bit, they look small but they may be deceptive xxxx


----------



## 24/7

I have requested an outing tonight, so will go and have a look at them, all the socks I have will be halfway up his leg, which defeats the object of short legs on rompers. :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

MW has just been, Bethany is down to 7lb 1oz, but should hopefully pile the weight on before her next weigh in on wednesday. I'm so proud of my brave girl, she didn't even cry at the heel prick test!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh where else you off to tonight hun? Let me know if the socks are lickle, I dont have a Mothercare local so dont get to 'pop in' :(

Wiggler glad she is doing well and was so brave :) And plenty of time to go to the garden when the boys get back yay! :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I'm bored & still not dressed having an unusual chilling day with my little boy!
I have done a few bits like making beds & getting my daughter ready for school, erm washing up, made lunch, lots & lots of cuddles with Jacson!
We both need a shower & put the washing on & tidy up but can't find the umph!

Haven't had a single twinge today?


Aww babies generally loose in the first wk don't they? The only littl piggies i know that have gained is my 2 ha ha!
R the cord falling off i'd forgotten about that bit x

I've just re read back through your predictions for me & the mean but probable 9lb 11 guesses ha ha a few said this wk end or Monday to x

Yikes look at the scarey bit on my ticker where its says ur baby could be anything between 5 & 11lbs eeeeeeeeeeeek x


----------



## 24/7

We have a little retail park nearby, has a Next, M&P, Marks, Mothercare, Debenhams and a Costa so a nice evening stroll and a drink is on the cards - I haven't really been out all week, but hopefully it might be just what Sam needs. ;) 

Just had some dairy free smarties after a little nap, now for a drink, grab the washing out the machine and back to sitting here. :p 

Will report back on the socks, hopefully they will be good though.... xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ah Wud sounds like a nice relaxing day :) You never know this my be the calm before the storm ;) 

i think a nice strole out might be what Sam's mummy needs hun :hugs: Enjoy it :)

OH is here fixing my bathroom, he sooooo well behaved he isnt letting me distract him :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I hope so!! :D Sam needs to be here in the next couple of days as I shaved my legs last night for the first time in ages, and don't want to have to bother again. :p 

Good OH!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Do u keep thinking to yourself i wonder if this will be the last time i do this before the baby arrives?
God i do i'm trying to keep up with all the washing & ironing, even down to cleaning the bathroom & yes shaving want everything to be perfect otherwise i get stressed i've let everything lapse a bit today so maybe i'll get caught out ha ha x


----------



## BizyBee

Morning ladies! Still here with a huge baby bump. I don't feel like he's coming for a while. Tried walking yesterday and :sex: so hope to get things moving this weekend.


----------



## meow951

Afternoon!

Well i was in labour lol

Had my little man at 11:50am. We had to stay in until 12 midnight as there was meconium when he came out and he had a bit of trouble with his temperature but he seems fine now apart from very sleepy.

He's called Joshua William Jones and he weighed 7lbs 8oz.

Don't suppose any of you 2nd time mums have any advice? He is hardly drinking any milk at all and i don't know whether it's because he's tired or what. I don't even know how much he should be drinking at this age. I told the midwifes i didnt want to breastfeed and apparently no one seems very supportive now!


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations Meow - You can give me and new some hope of one day giving birth!! :p

We have the SMA starter bottles and they each contain 100ml, and I remember my friend saying her LO just had a few sucks out of each one at a time for the first few days, then started feeding properly. xx


----------



## meow951

Thanks 24/7 I feel abandoned and dont really have a clue what im doing tbh Plus i'm knackered!


----------



## 24/7

Her LO was deinately the same as she said she got through so many bottles/milk as she just had little and often. 

Hope you are feeling better soon. :hugs: xx


----------



## mummy3

Congrats meow:happydance: I remember the bottle fed babies in NICU getting anything from 30-40mls ( these were the bigger nearly term babies). I'm sorry you feel abandoned:hugs:

Wiggler, omg at your neighbours! Just do what you need to do hun and screw them. Yay for Bethany sleeping better.

24/7 If he's bashing your bladder that much I'm sure he's engaged hun. Enjoy your evening.

New, drink more! Lol yeah you need drink loads for bfing, I try and drink 3 cups of water everytime I feed or pump.

Wud:hugs:

Span :rofl: I remember the time I accidently had a vindaloo

Bizy, good luck with eviction.

Wild, no playing with the gas and air:haha:

Going swimming this morning here, Eilidh only had me up at 1am, she slept 8 30 to 1am then 1 30 to 5 30am:cloud9: She has maybe 1 night a week like that so I make most lol.


----------



## 24/7

Well done to little Eilidh!! :D:D 
All will be revealed on sunday as to whether or not Sam has engaged - No change in where I feel him and no pressure, so I won't get my hopes up!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Mummy! Good for Eilidh.

Happy due date 24/7

Congrats Meow! :happydance: Can't wait for pics.


----------



## BizyBee

I finally finished sewing the valance, so the nursery is officially done! :headspin:

Here are some pics...
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 203 KB
Views: 8









2.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 8









3.jpg
File size: 194 KB
Views: 7









4.jpg
File size: 189.5 KB
Views: 7









6.jpg
File size: 175.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 24/7

Aww bizzy it looks lovely!! :D:D
I love pottering around in the nursery so much. xx


----------



## BizyBee

Me too. I sit in that chair all the time. Is yours done 24? Did I miss pics?


----------



## 24/7

It must be almost sterile in mine, the amount it gets cleaned!! :D
Pics here.... xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-journal-nursery-pictures-page-271-a-271.html


----------



## span

Congratulations Meow - hope you get the feeding sorted. :hugs:

Mummy - good little Eilidh. :sleep:

Bizy - your nursery is lovely! I love the picture frame and pics too. :thumbup:

24 - really hope you get some proper action from Sam this weekend! :baby:

I've just got home after popping into work for some insulin and needles for my cat. Also wanted to see the bosses dogs 8 week old puppy (now owned by one of the other vets) and he is soooo cute! He's very chilled out though is at that mouthing stage and has such sharp teeth. Saw a couple of nice clients while I was there which was cool. :thumbup:
I had quite a few BHs on the train on the way home - about every 5 minutes or so but they settled down as soon as I got home. I'd spent a lot of time on my feet and dashing from tube to train etc. Dragging hubby out for a walk later. 

Here's some puppy pics (the vet is like a proud father bless him). He's a tricolour springer spaniel:
 



Attached Files:







ollie1.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 0









ollie2.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## 24/7

Aww, cute puppy!! :D:D xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Meow!!

Yes, it is fine that he's not eating as much right now. 4 feed, and at least one poop and one pee within the first 24 hours is what is considered normal. His feeds will pick up over the next few days, so don't worry.

Anberlin and Isaiah both had the same issues but by day 3, Isaiah was feeding like a pro, and Anberlin, well, she just has her days and nights mixed up and wants to feed for 6-7 hours straight in the night. My poor nips!

Congrats again!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay! Congratulations meow!!! Great name ;) Joshua didnt like his milk too much either, he didnt feed very well but he thrived and it was just what he needed. What pain relief did you have? he may be a little sleepy from that, birth is as traumatic for him as it is for you :hugs: Give him a few days you'll see what he needs. If he is settling between feeds he is getting what he needs xxxx

Great nursery Bizy :)

Mummy so glad Eilidh had a great night :)


----------



## mummy3

Some gorgeous nurseries:thumbup:

Span, that puppy is just adorable:kiss:

24/7 good luck with midwife and yay for term!


----------



## meow951

Thanks ladies i figured he might drink more as he gets over the birth etc. Just worrying when you've never done it before lol. I asked the doctor today when he had his 24 hour check and she said oh we don't get taught anything about it and i've always breastfed my children. Yeah great one love......I've got the midwife tomorrow so i can chat to them if i'm worried.

New- I had no pain relief so he can't be sleepy from that :haha:


----------



## BizyBee

I still can't believe how fast you girls come home after having your baby! I will probably stay for 2 days or so.

24/7 great nursery! I hear you about the cleaning thing. It really doesn't need it, but I can't help but fuss in there.


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats Meow!!!


I've been an emotional wreck the last couple days. I don't know if it's from all the tailbone pain or hormones are flooding my body like crazy. I almost have to hide out from everyone because I'm afraid I'll snap.


----------



## wild2011

congrats meow :hugs: mine didnt feed much for the first day or so, its a big change for them xx

mummy- i cant play the mouthpiece comes when im on labour and not before :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

How did things go with the MW hun? Did you mention the sickness? Did she comment on the scan?

Lucky :hugs: its probably a combination of everything, hope you get sone relief soon xxx


----------



## wild2011

new it went fab ty hun ive had a housefull since she stayed for coffee and was here hours lol, all my kit is here, one gas and air at mo and 3 more small canisters coming monday, not that ill need more than 1 but u never know. :lol:

as soon as i said about sickness, she said could be labour sign as its so violently, sio will wait and see, happy with scan and was off to hosp to go through my file to prepare herself for my labour. lol 

i reckon itll be around 19th may for me x


----------



## new_to_ttc

See we said sickness could be labour ;) Glad it all went well hun :)

Im having some weird pains since ermm distracting OH from the bathroom finally lol, they dont feel like the usual BH I get after... *not getting excited* lol


----------



## 24/7

New, you can't abandon me!! :p Right, I will have to pounce on OH so I can have the same symptoms!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

hope they progress xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I wont abandon you hun, they'll no doubt filter off lol no amount of sex has worked so far :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Well I best air on the side of caution and have some anyway!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Highly recommended pmsl if nothing else it'll get some happy endorphines flowing lol


----------



## 24/7

There is that!! :p And it might horrify Sam to the point he wants out, a good activity for all!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

It can only be a win win evening ;) lol


----------



## molly85

endorphine and sex pah. more like a make it quick my legs numb


----------



## BizyBee

molly85 said:


> endorphine and sex pah. more like a make it quick my legs numb

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: you need to find another position hun lol


----------



## molly85

i need to find a new man more like


----------



## Wiggler

Meow - Huge congrats hun!!!!!!! My two didn't drink much at all the first day and a half, they were so sleepy. I hope his eating picks up soon.

Mummy - can you get Eilidh to have a word with Bethany and teach her to sleep that well? :haha: 

Bizy - OMG your nursery is stunning!!!!!

Well going into the garden was a mistake, my foof hurts now, being sat on the grass didn't help :haha: Dylan had a great time though and Bethany seemed to enjoy the fresh air. 

Dylan is still going off on one, he managed to smash another plate today and is still banging and screaming for juice. I think he will sleep well tonight, I know I would if I had spent all day doing what he has :rofl:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Yey congratulations Meow :happydance:
I'm not sure on the feeding hun maybe phone someone just be sure hospital mw?

Lovely nursery's :kiss:

Debating on whether it's worth trying more :sex: or just accept the fact that nothing's helping & wait till Sunday but surely it's doing something at this stage yer :shrug:

I'm thinking nookie tonight
As much walking as i can bare tomorrow & bouncing & a sweep on Sunday should do something yer :shrug:

I seem to have lots of fb status's about me at the mo lol everyone else is far more impatient than me i'm ok really even the kids are being less of nags :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had a lush last supper, thats me fed and watered and ready for labour lol... so anytime you want to kick things up a notch fidget :) lol


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Come on Fidget it's your turn next :happydance:
I'm happy to wait my turn only cos i think i'm next in line after u new :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I'm after you wud, so you two can get your skates on!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wud, I dont think fidget understands he is supposed to be next lol we up to 14 babies, and he was supposed to be #3 :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

come on fidget,


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hmm i've been thinking alot about this lately... What do u think makes babies come when they do?
Obviously sometimes there is complications & they come really early as in preemies but when they come say 2 weeks before or after their edd do u think it's to do with the different ladies cycles?


----------



## new_to_ttc

I dont think even doctors or midwifes know why. All thats know its 'something' makes the body release all the necessary hormones and hey presto labour kicks in.


----------



## luckyme225

Hope fidget comes soon New!


----------



## wild2011

i think that too wud, my mw wonders if my babies weights had ne thing to do with when they came, though im not so sure, theyve all been totally different sizes at totally diff gests, id love this one to come around 39 weeks, not too early and not too late, though i have overdue vibes cos my last was.


----------



## 24/7

Hmm.... I ovulated on day 6 of the cycle we conceived in, and it hasn't made me early.... xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Just checked & there's a few more before me in the dates but i'm not sure if they come here so i'm ready to step up if not ;)

I have a little ballerina & little boy dressed up as buzz light year playing in my garden they look so cute :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think I ovulated 1 day late on the magical cycle.

Ooooooo BH are really ouch!! I hate this part of :sex: because it usually tails off after a few hours but gets lal my hopes up first! These definitely more ouch than normal though *fingers crossed*


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Strange isn't it, with my dd i'm sure she was conceived on the 3rd of Sep & was born 3rd June exactly 9 months after & i can't remember with my son?

I'm not sure on this one as we were trying alot but i have a feeling it might have been the 14th?

Also my original date was 7th of May by lmp dates & got brought forward to the 2nd by 12 wk scan?
Makes me wonder if really i'm not due to the 7th but the baby was just big as i have big babies?


----------



## 24/7

My EDD was bought forward from 14th to 6th on my 12 week scan because he was big.... xx


----------



## luckyme225

Blah, sex never gives me contractions, I'm jealous. Maybe go for round 2 if they start to wear off new :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Okies karate time lol... lets hope these pains continue :) see you laters xxxx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hmm strange because it's only within the last few years they've done 12 week scans, before they only did 16 wk & went by your lmp so that's where my first 2 babies due dates would have come from?

Not that it really matter just means i have less to wait than if i had stayed the 7th as they'll have to induce me quicker & sweep me ha ha


----------



## new_to_ttc

luckyme225 said:


> Blah, sex never gives me contractions, I'm jealous. Maybe go for round 2 if they start to wear off new :haha:

:haha: my mum said that!!! lol cant have round 2 until Monday rofl.. but then I will make him go a few rounds if I have to wait that long :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

My LMP date was May 1st, and 12wk scan was 30th April soooooo little bugger is still late! :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Sounds like you'll be busy on Monday, whether it's taking care of a newborn or having a sex marathon. :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

By my EDD i am May 26th, by my scans I am june 1st.. but they won't change your EDD here unless its 10 day difference... So by my scan I guess I ovulated on Sept 8th even though we had sex on september 5th and 6th... before that we had sex on sept 1st and august 27th... i think both of the earlier dates are way too early esp since i'm having a boy.. Its all been confusing and made no sense to me because with my EDD it says I ovulated sept 2nd...but clearly thats too early according to my scans.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here are some professional pictures of Anberlin done today.

https://introducinganberlin.shutterfly.com/


----------



## wild2011

brandi they are beautiful pics hun she is gorgeous x


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Brandi, them pics are lovely. Your little lady is so gorgeous!!


----------



## BizyBee

Awe Brandi. Love the pics.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you ladies. I just wish she'd sleep at night. She was awake and wanting to feed non-stop from 11:00pm to 5:30am last night. I now know the middle-of-night TV schedule.

I think she's suffering from reflux so when she tries to sleep on her back in the bassinet at night, it hurts. She's perfectly content sleeping on my chest but I can't sleep upright all night. She sleeps upright in the day, so I think she's making up for the lack of sleep at night. All she wants to do at night is nurse, 6-7 hours straight. It's insane.

I caved and tried to supplement with formula last night because my poor nips are so sore and cracked, and she refused to take any of the nipples I tried. She wants them all natural. She even refuses a soother.

Hopefully my milk comes in tomorrow and that might help. Midwife is coming over soon for the 3-day visit. I'll see what she says, but the little Miss might be having her first trip to the doctor tonight.


----------



## lisaf

Brandi, do you have a swing or a bouncer you can try to sleep her in? Give her a bit of an incline to help with the reflux?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

She sleeps on her bouncer chair during the day because the bassinet is too big to bring into the living room and she sleeps perfectly fine. I moved her to it this morning around 5:30am and we slept until 7:30am, but I'm paranoid about keeping her in it all night long. There are a couple times where she's sleeping in a position that is not right and I've found her lips were blue. I can't risk that and sleep at night too.


----------



## lisaf

yikes, that would scare me too Brandi! :(


----------



## hopefulmama

Omg, I feel so horrible about myself. I just took my pajama pants off and was standing in tshirt and undies and my husband looked at me amd stared at my legs which r fat, short and cellulity right now and I could tell he was horrified. His face was priceless and shocked. Makes me feel sooo disgusting. I know it wasn't on purpose but it just hurts and sucks. I have never had cellulite, never had fat legs nothing, it really does a lot to your psyche when you dont look the way you used to and everything on your body changes and will never look as good again. Jesus I want this over so I can attempt to get back to normal... I know it will be awhile that my skin is loose on my stomach which is grossing me out too. So gross feeling right now.


----------



## new_to_ttc

hiya ladies, Im really wound up tonight! Ok so the tightenings are calming down, but still very much crampy and there, but now Im hoping it stops! The lady who said she'd have Joshua has just announced she cant do tonight, tomorrow or tomorrow night!!! She is going out for a meal and drinking etc as its her anniversary weekend, which is lovely, but as she just said, 'sorry hun its all planned and booked'.... why the hell didnt she think to say to me I have this weekend planned and booked so i could make other arrangements, especially as she knew my parents werent here this weekend! 

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I am so stressed right now, that should be enough to make sure labour doesnt come on!


----------



## mummy3

Aww Brandi she is adorable:cloud9:

New, man I'd be pissed them dropping you in it like that! Hope you can sort something, could your OH look after Joshua?

Wiggler, lol Eilidh only gets 1 night a week like that and its taken a while, she's almost 2 months now :shock: You'll get there.

Swimming went well, was a really fit guy there, and me in my really bad fitting maternity tankini :rofl: He gave my son a water pistol which I now have to ban the use of in the house:dohh: Anja was a bit worried but loved dippingher feet in the hot tub. Its set to reach 100 degrees this pm, so school run is going to be horrific:nope:


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful:hugs: I'm sure you don't look bad and you're pretty much at the end now, so not long until you get your body back!


----------



## MilosMommy7

hopeful - :hugs: sorry he looked at you that way! i know the feeling. for awhile there OH was turning down sex because of my belly. made me feel so useless and fat! things will get back to normal. make sure you buy the skin tightening lotion they sell at maternity stores. and if you're into running, get a jogging stroller that way you can take the baby with you when you go out for a run.


----------



## new_to_ttc

OH is trying to sort something, I have other friends that will step in if they can so I have a few options, thing is I dont want to just ring people middle of the night. I think I should be ok tonight, if anything is going to happen it'll be tomorrow I think not much is developing this evening. 

Hopeful I understand fully what you mean I had the same feelings when carrying Joshua and I hope you get your body back in shape soon after xxx


----------



## mummy3

Thats good you have options new, maybe ring prospective carers before nighttime and see if they mind a midnight call? That way you dont have to worry all night:hugs:


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: Hopeful - Things will settle down once baby is here and only a few weeks and you can start exercising again, and you will get there - Every celebrity seems to, so there must be abit of hope for us all somewhere?!

:hugs: new - Stupid friends, but well done OH!! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

24- not to ruin it for you, but i'd say about 90% of those celebs who bounce back fast all get tummy tucks, its the only way to get rid of the extra skin and the stretch marks.. a lot of them do elective c-sections and have it done during the c-secion or day after, and most of time don't have a c-section scar because they do the tummy tuck now thru the bell button.. so their PR people brag and parade around that "they're just lucky, its genetics" etc..thats like a lucky 5-10%... you'd be surprised on the amount of plastic surgery just the regular women has done that you'd never even guess or think of because they do such minor things.. I work in this industry so thats y i don't have hope without the thought of tummy tuck...


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I've got back down to a size 8 after having both my babies obv my tummy has never been the same but i know there's not much i can do about that ba surgery,
i know with this one being my third it'll be harder but i'll give it a good go!

Hopeful u look stunning in you avatar pics i'm pretty sure the lads over here would describe u as a MILF lol xxx


----------



## hopefulmama

Wud- ha thanks.. that photo is a distant memory when i look in mirror now haha. I am just avoiding full length mirrors currently. 

Milos- i went thru that about 4-6 weeks ago with the bump and it went on for a good month.. he was ore freaked out and just weirded out by the whole thing and when we did have sex when the bump got big it was so awkward for both of us, but everyone wants to feel wanted, especially when you're at the most unattractive you can possibly be. We are fine now with the sex but i keep sheets or blankets around if its day time haha.


----------



## luckyme225

OK I think I'm having my first non whiny moment of the day. I just finished my Starbucks and Chinese food, now I'm going to lay in the bath and listen to relaxing music. Think I will be in an OK mood just in time for the end of the day lol. Oh well, hopefully I wake up in a better mood tomorrow.


----------



## hopefulmama

Yyummmm, chinese food. Enjoy the bath!


----------



## heyyady

Getting ready to head to the hospital for our "rooming in" with little miss Rochelle, then get to bring her HOME tomorrow! :happydance:
Of course now we'll have to stop for Chinese food on the way


----------



## heyyady

:dohh:


----------



## lisaf

lol.. congrats on bringing her home!!!


Just checking in with everyone... nothing to report over here.. went to a movie by myself today.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- what movie did you see?


----------



## lisaf

Something Borrowed... I loved the book, the movie was pretty good.. enjoyable, didn't piss me off etc, lol


----------



## luckyme225

Hey- yay for getting to bring one of your little ladies home!

Lisa- I'm already pissed that the hair color is wrong for the character, I know it's a minor thing but whatever lol. I don't think I noticed Marcus on the preview, is he in the movie?


----------



## lisaf

I don't remember the hair color from the books... .but Rachel=brunette, Darcy=blonde works well
Marcus is in the movie for sure.. I think he's the same actor who played the best friend in I Love You, Man ... kind of awesome, lol.

I don't think they took liberties with the essentials of the plot. They actually gave Dex a reason to be so wishy-washy about calling off the wedding which I understand was necessary to make him a more sympathetic character.


----------



## hopefulmama

The guy who plays Marcus is actually the guy who played kate hudson's fiance/husband in "bride wars." Sorta funny.


----------



## luckyme225

I only remember the hair colors because I just read "something borrowed" and "something blue" this past summer so I was refreshed on how the characters looked according to the book. I'm sure I'll enjoy it, though I probably wont watch it until it comes out on DVD since baby is due soon.


----------



## lisaf

Well girls, I just had some spotting... I was super tired and decided to go to bed now even though its 8pm... then I went to the bathroom, had a lot of spotting and now I'm too excited to go to bed :dohh:


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh Lisa! Good luck. :)


----------



## lisaf

lol thanks... just thinking that with my luck, I'm getting my hopes up for no reason and I should probably rest up now while I can...


----------



## JJay

Ooooo good luck Lisa! Hope you're in labour now x


----------



## 24/7

Hope all is going well Lisa. :hugs:
Nothing to report here, zzz!! 

New, the little socks are fab, the foot holes are really small so look good for actually staying on litte feet. :D xx


----------



## lisaf

went to sleep an hour or so after the bleeding.. had none at that time.. woke up a half hour ago to pee and had more... no contractions.. 

Having some soup right now then will go back to bed, lol


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hope that's a good sign for u Lisa xxx
Had twinges at 4am this morning that came to nothing x


----------



## wild2011

had false alarm at 7.30 this morning, dh had just left for work and bf was on the phone telling me should had her baby early hours, they were no way hosey bh's locked myself in the kitchen "oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhin" as didnt wanna scare the girls in the lving room, had 4 3 mins apart, told myself id ring ambulance on 5th one, but ended up ringin dh instead, who dumped his mate on the side of dual carriage way and came back they stopped 3 later, after i'd brushed my hair changed my knickers and put a bra on, was bloody shitting it didnt wanna give birht infront of kids on my own. have irregular niggles now, but the big buggers have fecked off. releaved and dh gone back to work but have neighours on call , omg i was petrified and was throwing up for 20 mins afterwards. 

xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Eeeek wild give us real ones or none at all god dammit !!!!!


----------



## molly85

it's all go round here. come on babies 1 way or the other stop messing ya mums around


----------



## wild2011

i know :cry: im not bothered with the pain, obviously it bloody hurts, but i dont wanna be on my own so i literally stood there shaking omg omg omg not infront of my kids lol


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: wild. 

Bump yesterday compared to today.... I want it to change dramatically!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning :) Well one didnt sleep awfully well, but one does not feel 41 weeks pregnant :rofl: I can not believe this baby is still sat snug in there!! Can I just check, am I now the officially most over due we had in May Blossoms???? Darn it!! lol

Lisa - hope things are happening over there, yay!! Keep us updated!

heyy - wow yay so glad little Rochelle is coming home today, and hope Charlotte is close behind :)

Wild, arghhh!! I totally understand your worry about being on your own with the kids, Im hoping to get enough warning to get Joshua somewhere safe and out of the way :) 

24 - Thanks hun, I may go to Llandudno and have a look at the socks :) Did you enjoy your wander round and the drink? Hope it helped relax you a little and you had a better sleep :hugs:

Im waiting on the MW just now. I have no time for her so just sitting patiently lol Done the odd jobs of housework, got the laundry on so now catching up with yous :) I really hope she does a sweep, at least then its half a chance to start on my own before the induction, which I really hope I dont need, but it'd be at her discression so I guess I just have to wait and see! 

Whats the plans for today ladies?


----------



## 24/7

Morning new!! :D

Had a lovely little walk, and felt much more positive last night and do so far today, despite there being no signs of baby, but its very difficult to keep it up!!

OH off to work soon and I'm going to make vegetable soup and then probably nothing!! :p I may go for a little drive later just to get out of the house for abit. xx


----------



## molly85

having a nap i've already been shopping


----------



## new_to_ttc

Take your notes with you and dont drive too far!!! (she says planning a trip to Llandudno, 45 minutes down the coast road rofl)

Oh Molly after your nap do you want Joshua so I can have one? lol Not that I suspect I will sleep lol 

Lost more plug today, how many days did Brandi lose her plug over in that final week before Miss anberlin put in an appearance? lol


----------



## 24/7

Oh I won't go far!! :D:D

New you are admirable, have a fabby time at the shops!! I added my latest purchases to Sam's wardrobe earlier, and I'm nearly out of room, going to term, and now overdue is not good for my shopping habits!! :p xx


----------



## molly85

her 2nd bit went the day of birth or the day before.
hmm 8 year old i may terrorise him. i am really strict lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ermm just noticed my ticker and baby has turned round, thats not good!! :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Where does everyone feel babys bums now please? :p xx


----------



## wild2011

half way up bump for me on the right, cos it sticks out :rofl: 

new :rofl: at ticker!


----------



## new_to_ttc

You dont need to be strict, he is well behaved, he knows the boundary line and stays on the right side of it :) lol

Hmmm I lost large amounts of plug over 3 consequtive days lol I think I should just book a small holiday he still wont put in an appearance lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

haha fidget just stuck bum up :rofl: his bum is right in the centre directly above my belly button, but I think he is still back to back, MWs keep telling me I have a dip in my bump lol


----------



## 24/7

Will have to start poking Sam's down then as its in my ribs to the left. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Are you sure thats bum and not uterus or placenta?? I think you're going to get a pleasant surprise when MW examines you tomorrow ;)


----------



## 24/7

Definately bum, if you follow it round it leads to feet. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol tickle his feet and see if he wriggles down lolol 

Should I hide my RL capsules before the MW comes?


----------



## wild2011

nooooooooo ur allowed them lol, i was drinking mine whle mine had coffee yesterday, all quiet on western front here, gunna potter and tidy up slowly.


----------



## 24/7

I think at this point we need all the assistance we can get, and RLT is needed. :p xx


----------



## molly85

my mw said have rl loads of em lol.
i am generally strict no hiding lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

pmsl.. I'll put the BOBs away though yeah... too much assistance :haha:

OMG I am so impatient, where is she darn it! lol I want to dry my hair but I cant hear the door if I do that and Joshua is far too distracted to listen out for me pmsl


----------



## 24/7

Hahahahaha - Life is tough new. :p

I am very much looking forward to my MW appointment tomorrow as I so want her to say Sam is engaged, but at the same time I will be so upset if he isn't. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 - fidget ISNT engaged! She said its not necessary to be fully engaged for labour to start and Im not to worry! MW been (obviously lol), cervix is 75% effaced, and very soft (get with that EPO girls its working here!!) She has put me down on paper as 1cm dilated, but said it was very easy to put a finger tip in and Im more than 1cm. She has performed a gentle sweep due to the bleed she said she didnt want to go too deep, but said it was easy to reach and lots has changed since a week ago, so hopefully will go on my own. She was able to feel the membrane and head but said she could move his head so he isnt fully engaged, but no matter. Fingers crossed now, thats my last antenatal appt, I either go on my own or I go in on Wednesday... arghh scary! lol


----------



## molly85

damn thats a scary thought no matter how much you want them out. what hapen to joshua when you need to go in?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua is being picked up from school by a friend, staying wednesday night at hers and hopefully I'll be home Thursday and he can come home from school to me on Thursday. If it all happens quickly enough Wednesday and I come home in the evening, he'll come straight home to me I want him soon as :)


----------



## 24/7

Woop, go MW!! :D

Well OH has had a poke around and says he can reach what he thinks is my cervix and get one finger in?! He said it feels like two lips parting as he puts a finger in?! Does this sound abour right?! 

Oh I am very much hoping for an internal tomorrow to see whats happening!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yup that sounds like what he should be feeling :) Tell him to do it again and run his finger round in a circular motion and have a home made sweep :) when he does it put a hand on the top of the bump and gentley push down xxxx


----------



## 24/7

We gave the sweep a go, but minus the bump pushing!! :D He has just left for work but will give the pokin/sweeping plus pushing down a go tonight, oh how exciting!! :D:D Who would ever have thought when this thread began we would be finding this exciting at the end!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: i know lol Oh so glad he was able to feel something for you, I only say the push down thingy because thats what MW just did for me lol Ive never had a sweep before but thats what she did lol


----------



## 24/7

It makes sense though, pushing baby down towards the cervix as you sweep. :D Poor OH!! :p But I ensured he was well rewarded to were all happy now!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

You sound in such better spirits today hun :) Its lovely!! Im going to get in a bit of walking today help the sweep work lol


----------



## heyyady

New- I can't believe hes not come yet! Get out and walk tons, with any luck he'll be #15!
Rochelle has turned out to be quite the princess- we are still up at 3 am- quite wide eyed- while Dad snores away across the room!:dohh: She is also not happy unless being held :wacko: SOOO not what I had in mind! 


I had an interesting experience tonight- Rochelle's middle name is Lorianne after my best friend, Lori Anne, who died of brain cancer 9 years ago- ok- well the pediatric and post pardum wing is in the section of the hospital that used to be Oncology (the cancer wing)- tonight when they showed us to our room it just happened to be the room that Lori spent 3 1/2 months in and out of right before she passed away- The nurse was pushing the isolette with Rochelle in it and walking ahead of me- when she walked into THIS room, I burst into tears! the nurse and my husband, after figuring out through the crying WHY I was crying, wanted to move rooms- I insisted not. I wasn't crying because it was sad- I find it a beautiful sign that Lori is watching over her little namesake! It just hit me all at once, ya know?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww heyy thats really beautiful :hugs: I love the name Lori-Anne I looked after a little girl called Lori-Ann she was a tiny little madam but an angel all the same :) 

Hows Charlotte doing? They said when she'll be home yet?


----------



## heyyady

She's doing beautifully- they haven't given us an official day yet- have to wat to watch her weight gain and eating habits but they hare getting better and she gained an ounce tonight- I've already snuck off to the NICU 3x tonight to BF and cuddle her- It kills me that I don't have them both!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww hun, wont be long now and this waiting will be a distant memory :hugs: xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Thanks new, feeling more hopeful today!! :) Soup is cooking now, but blood sugars crashed whilst I was peeling and had to have a packet of skittles as was sweating, blurry vision and shaking - Naughty Sam!!

Glad you have little lady home hey, roll on both of them being there. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh naughty Sam but mmmm skittles lololol


----------



## 24/7

They were nice, but didn't work!! Just had crisps and a sprite and slowly coming back up!! Try and have a ncie healthy lunch and end up eating junk whilst I wait. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Needs must :) lol

Right best go do my hair, its going to be hell to straighten now I didnt dry it pmsl Then a wonder into town. Joshua wants to take his bike for a ride but it looks like the heavens may open any time hmmmmm not sure what to do lol I should walk though right or sweep will be wasted!


----------



## 24/7

Have fun new!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

fun?? lol hmmmmmm lol walking myself into labour doesnt sound fun :rofl: Enjoy your soup hun xxx


----------



## 24/7

We want labour new, well says she who is laying on the sofa not making the most of her DIY sweep and sex. :p xx


----------



## molly85

ok how do u do a DIY sweep?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Get your fella to have a poke around hun but you too early I would have thought, you need the cervix to be open or you wont be able to sweep it xxx

Stepped out the front door and it started raining, so we went for a walk without the bike as that would need to be in large open spaces lol Seems to be breaking up again now so may try again later. Need to pop out with the car in a bit to get some groceries (need milk etc too heavy to carry back if I walked), also want to pick a little something up for my friends who's little boy got here before fidget lol I just picked her up a card and saw some 'Im a big brother' cards with badges on they so super cute,. so discretely bought Joshua one of those to go with his Im a big brother t shirt off fidget :)


----------



## 24/7

All OH did really Molly was find the cervix and see how far in he could go, which wasn't too far as it was about a cm and then sweep, it wasn't uncomfortable or anything for me, but I'd like to think at 40 weeks my cervix was atleast a little bit ready for such activity!! He wasn't rough or anything like that, as unlike the MW we aren't experts and didn't want to do it wrong.

Had soup, didn't want it, had a nap, and am now going to bake some cakes, really is life in the fast lane here!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

if it doesnt hurt, it hasn't worked, a successful sweep should be ouchy to say the least and cause cramping after xx

my bf had her baby at 6.30am 6lb 10 ounces, her 7th and first on only gas and air cos she didnt get time for epi :haha: stuck in hospital regardless though needs drip to help uterus as risks of hemerage are so much higher when uve had that many, think shes having more trouble with afterpains than she did with the birth, i want baby cuddlessssssssssssssssssssssssss lol x


----------



## molly85

well midwife is having a poke around tomorrow. I can find cervix and think its progressing. if it's not favourable i don't get my induction til it is which is going to kill me. as I can't go anywhere alone. unless it some where like the supermarket where i can get help easily from. pelvis is just to fragile


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww about bloody time poor lass! She was due same day as me yes? What a dinky weight, thats reassuring :) 

Oh and my sweep was very ouchy, thanks wild, now I dont feel like a wuss knowing it is supposed to hurt pmsl Im sure they should give you the G&A for such proceedures lol

Mmmm cakes! 24 can I order one lol Oh a lemon cake please if you are making them to order lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

ahhh Molly that must be so frustrating. Try not to get your hopes up, and remember if they dont do the induction its for your own good as doing it too soon can result in it failing and that would be a whole load of complications you dont need nor want xxx


----------



## molly85

cake???? i like cake!!!!

i am expecting pain and blood. as she is doing it at home I have the red sheets on lol.

seeif i can bring myself to get the old man juices this evening then make sure i have a bath before she arrives in the morning lol. Couldn't think of anything worse than pulling her hand out with that attached lol


----------



## molly85

it's just the thought of OH going back to work monday noght then having to keep waiting and not knowing when to call him


----------



## wild2011

lol new, yup if its not ouchy it either didnt work or is unlikely too, :shrug: 

yes very dinky indeed lol x


----------



## new_to_ttc

I didnt have any blood hun, although have been warned to expect some over next 48 hours, but if its at all heavier than a bit Im to go straight in given my history.

I think I may have just lost the last of my plug, and if thats not the last of it fudging nora how much is there??? Hopefully thats the baby tunnel all clear for baby now!


----------



## molly85

7 is a scary amount of children. how old are they all?


----------



## molly85

i must google what i am looking for lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

MW chuckled at me because I was like omg ooowwwwww... she said it'll be worth it, it'll result in more pain later! gee thanks! lol 

Molly you'll instinctively know when to ring I think, or failing that if it really really hurts and the pains are 4-5 minutes apart then that may be a good time, so you can go in when they about 3 mins apart. But if you being induced they'll check your progress and if he isnt with you then they'll tell you when you getting to call in partner stage xx


----------



## molly85

ah if that goes ahead on time cough cough he prob won't goto work that night. it will take him over half an hourto get home then 20 mins to the hospital i know it should be enough time but still scary


----------



## new_to_ttc

The induction can take hours, or days. I was in hospital and the lady opposite was on day 4 and still no dilation and only 50% effaced! This is why Im so against wanting one pmsl the longer I am in hospital, the longer i am without my little man. He is only allowed to visit during visiting times, and I cant expect the lady who is looking after him to be running around bringing him up to me etc, especially as her child wont be allowed on the ward. But given how I was today on examination, Im really hopeful now for just needing my waters breaking and nothing else :)


----------



## molly85

eugh i should write down questions like that. how many attempts they give everything before section.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yup I would go armed with questions. I keep forgetting to ask them things, there is so much I havent asked and Im kinda out of time :rofl: 

Right me thinks Im going to head to bangor, a wander round the town, then matalan then tesco... then I will be done with walking today pmsl


----------



## molly85

damn you i want to walk dog but she and OH complain i am to slow


----------



## charlotteb24

Hello lovely ladies! hows everyone doing? can't be long now for some of us! i'v reached fully cooked today, 1 shift at work left.. its all starting to get a bit surreal now! xx


----------



## 24/7

I may go for a walk too once my second lot of cakes are done - This waiting lark is getting D.U.L.L now!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Come on ladies!! Pop those babies out, I want to see cute baby pics NOW!!!! :haha:

Its day 2 of ignoring Dylan banging and no juice and OMG I want it to stop now! He is so loud, the neighbors are probably having a real laugh ringing SS, EH, HA etc etc :dohh: Oh well, it'll be worth it when he realises we won't give in anymore. I am beginning to wonder if he will be the sweet, happy little guy he was before the neighbors started this ever again though :cry:

Bethany is doing well, doign much better at night and now does projectile poops at her daddy :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Right walk 2 done, and I am done for the day no more walking!! And OMG how can one woman lose so much plug? Ive been losing bits for weeks so seriously there cant be much of anything left, I had nothing like this with Joshua! I think it is safe to say the sweep has shifted something :rofl:

I wish I carried a voice recorder on me sometimes, some things are just so worth cherishing lol... Joshua had a meltdown in Tesco because I said he couldnt have a little figure thing, he just had his bday ffs lol... anyway I told him save up and get it, and he was like how am I supposed to get that kind of money. So I suggested, if he folded up his clothes, kept his dishes and laundry all week and did the polishing once a week in the lounge then I would give him £2 pocket money... he stood there and innocent as anything bartered with me and we eventually agreed on £3 a week :rofl: he is happy as a kid in muck now lol that doesnt include his bedroom, his bedroom has to be done once a week, but his reward for that is additional karate classes lol


----------



## wild2011

molly- 7 is a scary ammount lol, 3 are older and live with their father, who ran off with her sister, yrs ago. she has 3 boys at home with her oh, and just had a little girl, and is not having anymore. x


----------



## 24/7

Glad Bethany is sleeping better wiggler, sorry Dylan is still challenging the no juice rule, but stay strong and it will be worth it. xx


----------



## 24/7

Glad you had a nice walk new, I haven't been yet, whoops!!
And good bargaining Joshua - He has style!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: he almost had a £5 for just polishing the lounge once a week!!! he is supposed to keep the rest of his stuff anyway I threw it in the mix to make him think he is really earning his spends lol 

Wild will they sterilise your friend now? Hope her recovery isnt too painful :)

Wiggler glad bethany is doing so well, and hope Dylan settles quickly! He will earn, didnt take too long with the milk and food problems :)


----------



## wild2011

dont know hun, dont think shes asked, shell prob go back on coil as worked for her for yrs, i suppose if she asks they should though. :shrug:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

https://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae185/klmanton/cranky1.gif


----------



## molly85

i have missed what teh neighbours are up to.

jeez running off with her sister and teh kids being happy to stay there . has sheglued her knees together?

no chance of a walk but i will get some ball in. might do wlak tomorrow afteri have beeen poked lol. 
Oh dear i looked up bloody SHOW nice just like that dodgy bit you get aith AF yuck


----------



## new_to_ttc

You'd think they would if thats what she wanted! Hows you today hun?

You going for your walk later 24 or giving it a miss for today?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its even more minging before it turns bloody hun lololol You dont get the blood streaked show until the rest has gone usually lol


----------



## 24/7

I want to have my show - Come on cervix!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Definately going for a walk, will have dinner then tidy up and go!! :D:D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww Joshua just brought his baby books over awww he was sooo tiny!! 

I said we MIGHT go for a walk/bike ride later as the sun is back out see how I feel lol 

If she gives you a sweep tomorrow you may find your cervix starts to be minging for you too hun xxx


----------



## molly85

i had yellow snot all theway through. then ewcm now just creamy. so not fair


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

My previous sweeps never hurt me i had no cramping either but both i had my baby within the 48 hours they give so i guess it doesn't have to hurt x


----------



## wild2011

molly, he ran off yrs ago and took the kids, thyve grown up with it that way. 

all this walking is making my feet hurt thinking about it, no walking going on here on a weekend thats for sure lol


----------



## wild2011

sum people say they work only within 24 hours anything after is coincidence, i cant comment, mine didnt work :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

maybe u were very favourable wud, so it was a case of u got ur sweep, but the stretching was already under way hence not hurting.


----------



## molly85

we'll see tomorrow. but am guessing if no dilation no sweeping right?


----------



## wild2011

they wont bother unless ur favourable, got fingers crossed u r ;) x


----------



## 24/7

Woooooo, that would make me a very happy lady!! :D:D If no sweep tomorrow I will definately be having one friday, and possibly monday at consultant, so latest sweep time is friday.... ROLL ON!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

:happydance: ive been rumouging thru my huge goody bag of mw delivery stuff, eakkkkkkkk lol


----------



## 24/7

Oooooh exciting wild - Its getting real now!! :D:D xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

From what i can remember (we're talking nearly 7 years ago i wasn't very favourable with my first baby but with my second i remember them saying i was 2 cms but sometimes u don't fully close after having your first baby x

I'd say they were uncomfortable but not painful but different people have different pain tolerences & i'd say i'm one to just grin & bare & not moan if i know it's gonna get baby out :D


----------



## molly85

lol such a plesant plan to have. atleast the max it will be is 3.5 weeks wahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## new_to_ttc

yup Molly pretty much, they cant physically sweep if they cant reach or get in your cervix. they need to be able to fit at least 1 finger in to be able to sweep. I asked lots today as last week they said they couldnt sweep me, but today she talked me through it and the changes I had which meant she could now do it.


----------



## 24/7

I hope my MW has long fingers. :p xx


----------



## molly85

ah wish i could feel that. guess its not open ifi can't feel it hmmmmmm. ball must sit on ball


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol yes all MWs should have long fingers, it should be in the job criteria :rofl: the dr that tried last week had the smallest hands Ive ever see lol


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Wonder if Lisa's made any progress?
Is it night time for her now?


----------



## 24/7

Short fingers is weakness in the baby delivering world. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ermm think its coming for breakfast time? It was silly o clock when she last updated which was our breakfast time I think lol


----------



## molly85

yup sounds right where is she? i know central american time comes online anytime after 2


----------



## luckyme225

It's 9:40am our time so hopefully she is busy having baby since we haven't heard an update. That or hopefully she's sleeping in just in case.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks Lucky :) ok I'll try and remember 8 hours behind lol


----------



## meow951

Just coming in to see how everyone is doing while little man is asleep.

Brandi- Hope she starts to sleep better at night for you.

Hey- Yey on bringing Rochelle home! Josh is like that at night. He is quite content in the day but likes to be awake at night. Think he's a night owl!

Wild- How un nerving! I was worried about something happening at home and i haven't even had quick labours etc beforehand like you. EEEEKK!

24/7- Fingers crossed sam will be preparing to arrive. Josh wasn't fully engaged the day before i went into labour he chnaged from 1-2/5th palpable

Wiggler- Glad Bethany is sleeping better. Gives me some hope!

For those of you who want to see a show. All i had before actualy labour was a bit of browny green, nothing much at all. I lost the bloody part when i was well on my way so don't get disheartened. I was the same, thinking oh i want to lose my plug to see a sign etc.


Update on my little man: We went and saw the midwife today and she was so helpful and lovely. Basically said the feeding is totally normal. He's got wet nappies and is pooing mustard poos now so she said he's obviously getting food. He's starting to take more today, about 3/4oz every 2 hours. He's a little bit jaundiced so keeping an eye on him. Plus he needs to be see a paedotrician as he has a birth mark on his leg that needs to be looked at, plus they're not sure if his wee hole is too far back.

He likes sleeping in the day and will happily go in his moses basket but night time is another story. He whinges constantly and does not want to be in there. I think it's too quiet for him but no really sure what to do, if there is anything at all i can do?

I'll try and put a pic up of him in a second.


----------



## 24/7

Glad the feeding is going abit better meow - Hopefully the sleeping will follow suit. :hugs: 

And it certainly gives me hope that Joshua wasn't engaged and not much show - Maybe I will be able to give my Mum the best birthday present of all tomorrow - Come on Sammy!! xx


----------



## molly85

meow a friend on here has a white noise app for her phoneso maybe someting like that or gentle music in the back ground? the book i have een reading suggests not putting them down in pitch black or in silence


----------



## meow951

Here he is:
 



Attached Files:







bnb.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 24/7

Aww, he looks perfect meow!! :D:D xx


----------



## molly85

so tiny


----------



## 24/7

It just makes me want my little monkey even more!! xx


----------



## lisaf

aww meow!! How sweet he is!!

As for me.. still spotting (trying not to be nervous about it) ... started to get mucus-y this morning.. No sign of contractions or anything :shrug:
Trying to remember how long Brandi had the bloody spotting before she went into labor?


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping in to say hi. BB is still cozy and there are so signs of labor. I'm enjoying these last fews days of feeling his kicks and hiccups, but I am starting to get a little anxious!


----------



## 24/7

Boooo - We wanted a birth announcement Lisa. :p xx


----------



## lisaf

Lol, so did I :)

I slept in today... DH kept snoring last night and kept me awake :( So when I finally was able to sleep, I slept until 11am :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Oh dear, naughty OH!! :hugs: Right, lets all get the PMA together for someone to have their baby tomorrow!! :p xxx


----------



## lisaf

hmm, ok, I know new is totally overdue and therefore 'next' , but I'd like to have my guy tomorrow, lol! :)


----------



## 24/7

I think its out of me, you, new and one other who are overdue, but the name escapes me. xx


----------



## molly85

Me Me Me Me Me Me Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 24/7

Get in line Molly!! :p We don't like queue jumping here!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

meow how cute is he :) xxx

chloe used to grizzle and if i put the hoover on shed go to sleep and then if i attempted to turn off shes scream the place down again :rofl:


----------



## molly85

i lost 6 days at my early scan


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats Meow!!


----------



## wild2011

just seen pics of my bfs bubs, she was only 6lb 11 but looks huge to me :rofl: making me think omg my baby is already bigger than that :lol:


----------



## 24/7

Hahahahahah - Everytime I see babies now, I can't help but look at their size, and wonder how on earth one will fit out of my foof. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## 24/7

When OH tested the water earlier, I was thinking wow, it feels like you have your whole hand in, excellent it really does stretch, then he broke it to me it was merely two fingers. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: 24 thats very graphic for u, its usually my mouth that needs washing out :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Its as graphic as a lady like me will get wild. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: 24!!!

Hiya meow, aww Joshua sounds like he is settling in well and he is absolutely adorable!

Think I over walked today lol Got to 6.30ish I think and just could not function anymore so Joshua was kicked off the sofa and I had 90 minutes sleep lol Feel a tad more human now lol STILL losing plug, jeepers creepers I cant believe all that was up there urghhh lol no real aches or pains though booo!! Not hopeful for a baby this weekend, so 24 and wud please feel free to queue jump lol xxxx


----------



## wild2011

:haha: a lady indeed , omg though i want some baby action, both my bf and another lady i know have had their lo's now, and im next of the school mum's too, so i just want sprout here soon. not wanting jump the line in may mummies, but i dont want to go over :lol:


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: new x


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: new. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww Wild i think you'll not be long hun! lol

24 - a lady :rofl: you lose that title when you get pregnant Im afraid lol

Im a bit worried about me, because not even my friends baby is making actually be impatient about this one coming, and she was due days after me and he is gorgeous and squishy and tiny, but it just didnt make me go 'I WANT MINE'... I hope this isnt a bad thing :(


----------



## new_to_ttc

aww fanks for the squishes... :hugs: girlies xxx


----------



## wild2011

:holly: some milk for u n all lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: ermmmm thanks??!! lololol


----------



## 24/7

I am a lady, or atleast until my first sweep anyway!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Meow - Aww he is so cute!! Bethany was the same with sleeping, but now settles really well in her moses basket at night.

new - As nothing else is working, get yourself a Dyson and suck him oout :rofl: I want to see a birth announcement for fidget!!!

Well, I have survived day 2 of screaming toddler :happydance: but the good news is he drinks water now!! That was quicker than I thought. Already the banging/kicking/headbutting tantrums are getting shorter as he realises we no longer care if he is loud. Me and him had some good quality play time earlier, its the first time he has let me play with him without tantruming since Bethany was born so I am super happy about that :cloud9:

Bethany has turned into a real booby monster today, it feels like she has sucked me dry :rofl: I'm hoping she will have a little sleep soon, I need a chance to refill :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I knew I had lost my lady status at Joshua's birth, when the placenta retained lol I was in surgery, 2 male doctors, one massaging my tummy, one hand in pulling the placenta away .... and they were talking about their weekend plans over me... and I was wide awake! That was the very moment when I was like well now I really have seen it all lol


----------



## 24/7

Well done Wiggler. :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

aww wiggler :hugs: good going hun on the dylan front and the booby monster,xx

i have a roast pork chinese curry with extra chilli and rice coming shortly, not forgetting a few cheeky s&s chicken balls of dh nom nom. fancied it for days . he better get a move on.


----------



## 24/7

My Mum said when she had me, she had forceps and as they were forcepsing me out two repairemen came in to fix the radiator. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww wiggler, fidget will arrive ermm maybe eventually?? lol Im due in June relaly they were just too polite for me so snuck in here :rofl: - I am joking, Im a due in april mam :rofl: maybe this is my punishment for gate crashing the may Blossoms lol So glad everything is settling in the pesto house :)


----------



## wild2011

:haha:

ill always remeber the consultant with his minors helmet on and flash light strapped to it between my legs that were in stirrops. that was the pitts!


----------



## wild2011

lol new im due in August really! :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: you'll still flipping go in May!! lolol

We really selling this pregnancy thing arent we lol.. I mean you'll never be in a more very female condition ever, yet it is soooooooooooooo not ladylike lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:

i want my flufingggggggggggggggg curry now! it wont be here ne time soon cos ive got to order it wen hes half hour away, and ive not had the call yet :cry: if i munch something else now ill not have room for it


----------



## new_to_ttc

Just have a burp and fart it'll all fit in there hun :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

believe it wont, i cant eat a roll without struggling to swallow last mouthful lol


----------



## 24/7

Oh new, that had me laughing so much I have tears in my eyes!! :rofl: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

You sure you not just stood too close to wilds milk firing boobs? lol

Joshua got Doritos mmmmmm mummys hand keeps slipping in lol


----------



## 24/7

Well you can never be sure about wild and her super soakers. :p xx


----------



## molly85

my mum had a male ob/MW having me and an Epi.

shes never swears but there is a rather amuzing story of her not being able to feel her bum ended up the doc screaming Mrs Rolling will you keep your arse on the table to which my mum scream back I can't feel my F**king arse lol. they then hoovered me out lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I can, i copped an eye full and a gob full other day lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: off for my curry, maybe some sex if my piles arnt dangling :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Enjoy wild. :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

You ladies are revolting :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dont have anal sex and they wont get in the way lol Enjoy which ever way round you have it :0 lol


----------



## molly85

lol and i was purley considering creaming the garden tmake sure it was pristine for midwife lol. my first ever internal oh the joy


----------



## new_to_ttc

creaming? That sounds soooooooo wrong :rofl: unless its meant as it sounds then have fun lolol


----------



## molly85

initially it was the the nair then will have to see how exhausted we are lol.


----------



## 24/7

No gardening going on here, what I can't see, doesn't exist. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

i tried to erm tidy up once but well made a mess so they take me as i am now lol Im pretty sure that'll be the least on anyones mind lol


----------



## 24/7

Much more exciting things going on than my bush being a mess!! :p xx


----------



## molly85

i know but the humiliation would be to much if i had a full forrest going on lol. she'd need astrimmer to find teh destination lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

well.. much more messier things than your bush anyways lol


----------



## 24/7

Stop ruining my images of a clean birth new. :(:p xx


----------



## Wiggler

I didn't bother taming the forest, I'm quite glad too, I couldn't imagine how sore it would be with stitches and itchy stubble :rofl:


----------



## molly85

oh i don't get the itchy with cream lol. i look like a bleeding pink frosted cake while it does teh job lol. then looks like a fresh plucked chicken lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol wiggler, good point!!

24 - just keeping it real hun lol All worth it though :) xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I tried the removal cream too lol.... didnt seem to work lol and i couldnt see then where needed some extra attention :rofl:


----------



## molly85

i just slap it on lol. tried the stray bum hair ( who knew they grew there??? is it just me and men?) and that smarted lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Go get a brazilian, last for weeks, only have to do it every 4/5 weeks and everythng is smooth and clean down there.


----------



## mummy3

Ladies! :shock::haha:

No more babies today, boo! 

New:hugs: Joshua is sooo funny, well done him bargaining for more pocket money. I'm sure you will get much more excited about fidgets arrival when your mums back hun:hugs:

Wild, I think I caught some spray over here :rofl:

Meow, he's gorgeous:cloud9:

24/7, did you notice anything post OH sweep?

Wud, lol at your new banner, hope its not long for you.

Liza, grr at your hubby snoring. Have you had the spotting checked out?

Wiggler, yay for Dylan getting there:happydance:

Bizy, wont be long hun:hugs:

Lucky, any signs with your for a mothers day baba?

Hopeful, I'm thinking about a brazilian, just worried about the pain? Any labour signs with you?


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- Had cramps, extra discharge and BHs on and off all morning, other than that, no. Do brazilians hurt, well yea.. getting your hair ripped out is no fun especially if you've never had it done but it lasts like 2-5 seconds and if they have to go over the same spot it doesnt hurt anymore.. the initial pain is the pulling the root of the hair out after that its breezy.. the inner lip part hurts.. the least painful part is actually your bum...takes 30 min tops for everything...do you live by a Bliss Spa? Out of everywhere i've ever had a wax they are the best and have the best wax and least painful...

Imagine its the worst when you're pregnant and your hormones are your highest and i'm still getting it done... i hate pain.. I think you can handle it and you'll feel sexier after plus better in that heat!


----------



## lisaf

not too worried about the spotting.... just wish something else would happen, lol.


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- no sign of my Mother's Day baby. I feel fine other than being moody. Hopefully Liam will surprise me tomorrow even though I have no signs. If not I will sulk with my Mother's Day Mongolian dinner haha.


----------



## mummy3

hopefulmama said:


> Mummy- Had cramps, extra discharge and BHs on and off all morning, other than that, no. Do brazilians hurt, well yea.. getting your hair ripped out is no fun especially if you've never had it done but it lasts like 2-5 seconds and if they have to go over the same spot it doesnt hurt anymore.. the initial pain is the pulling the root of the hair out after that its breezy.. the inner lip part hurts.. the least painful part is actually your bum...takes 30 min tops for everything...do you live by a Bliss Spa? Out of everywhere i've ever had a wax they are the best and have the best wax and least painful...
> 
> Imagine its the worst when you're pregnant and your hormones are your highest and i'm still getting it done... i hate pain.. I think you can handle it and you'll feel sexier after plus better in that heat!

I just googled and there's a bliss spa about 5mins from where I live:thumbup: I think Im going to try it out, thanks hun. Sounds like your body is gearing up for labour, do you think you'll make it to induction?

Lisa, when do you get checked again to see if there's any changes?

Lucky, mongolian?! Is it good? Will cross everything for you tomorrow:hugs:

I had a bit of a problem with my bikini earlier lol, I bought a new one as maternity obv doesn't fit right now and the top fits good but the bottoms look awful. I'm wondering if its a design prob or if they are designed for shorter women:wacko: Basically they fasten fine, even slightly baggy and they go over thighs and hips fine but they end up high up my butt so have half my butt cheeks hanging out! They are shorts btw lol. Any ideas? I would get a one piece but I'm like 2 sizes bigger on the bottom and I need a swim suit as kids wont stop pestering to go in the pool:dohh:


----------



## lisaf

mummy- I get checked again on Monday
Wish I had advice on the bikini! :( Only thing I can think is .. are they on the right way? Lol?


----------



## ProudMary83

Wow I've been disconnected since this thread started . . Thought id check in though. I am 2 days over due. Lost the ENTIRE plug this morning . . Hoping baby comes soon, I am scheduled for induction on Thursday 5/12. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## mummy3

lisaf said:


> mummy- I get checked again on Monday
> Wish I had advice on the bikini! :( Only thing I can think is .. are they on the right way? Lol?

:rofl: Yeah I did check it was the right way, but has a tie and sort of velcro fastener so defo on right way. I bought this thing to be more modest but omg complete opposite lol, hubby wont let me out in it:haha:

Good luck on monday, will keep checking in to see how you get on:flower:

Mary, welcome back hun:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

I doubt my Mother's Day baby is coming also Lucky. He seems way too comfortable in there. We're having my mother and grandmother over for brunch tomorrow, which will be a nice distraction.

I ate the most disgustingly good dinner. It was the juiciest cheeseburger and fries (chips to most of you!) I feel so gross, but couldn't help myself. I'm not even testing my blood sugar! I'm even thinking of having a few oreos and milk. Only a few days left, right?


----------



## mummy3

Go for it Bizy!! Mmmmm burger and chips:cloud9: Where did you get it?Its dinnertime here and I need ideas! I don't know much about GD, but I shouldn't imagine 1 blowout should make too much difference if you've been well controlled? I'm no doc though:winkwink:

My stalker just turned up at the door with a holdall :shock: Had the hubby get rid, he was remarkably constrained:haha:


----------



## BizyBee

We went to Five Guys. Not sure if you have them in your area. It's not exactly recommended by my nutritionist, but I have been very well controlled and the dr. said an occasional bad meal won't hurt. 

Whew, good thing your hubby got rid of her. How creepy!


----------



## mummy3

Just googled and there's a five guys not too far, will try and persuade the DH I need it now:haha: I love burgers but am picky, my fave so far is from fatburger:cloud9:

If your OB has ok'd the occasional bad meal, I'd say that every meal needs dessert so oreos are defo to be included!

I'm glad the hubby did get rid, she's well creepy. It had been getting better as well.


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: the hubby just informed me we went to 5 guys at the mall about 2 weeks ago


----------



## BizyBee

:rofl: I guess you must not have liked it if you forgot about it!


----------



## hopefulmama

Bizy- Ughh I love 5 guys! So good, i just wish they had milkshakes there. I say eat the oreos with noo guilt.. hey you've only got 1.5 hr til mothers day, consider it an early gift to yourself haha

Mummy- Great you have a Bliss by you.. they you a blue hard wax that only their spa has rights to use in the entire world.. it's really great, unlike any i've ever tried.. Do I think I will make it to my induction? Honestly I have no clue, I want to say no I wont but who knows.. I feel like I have so many contractions and all my positioning, cervix etc indicates i'd go before, but with my luck probably not. Today I went to buybuy baby and spent such a ridiculous amount of money on i don't even know what, which tends to happen in stores like that, but all the walking and standing in store made me get some contractions that were suppperrrrr bad, I keep thinking i've had my worst contraction until I get on even worse than the bad one. Worries me that i;m going to have killer horrible earth shattering contractions when they're real. I have no previous experience so who knows, pregnancy thus far has been the most unpredictable thing i've every encountered. 

Lisa- did u lose ur plug yet?


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- here you go.. shows you the reviews on yelp. you're from the UK, the spa started in london...not sure if you lived in london tho so who knows.

https://www.yelp.com/biz/bliss-spa-scottsdale

Looks like Keri is the best waxer there. Also an 'inbetweeny' doesn't do the bum or lips.. so if you want those done you need to do the full brazilian.


----------



## lisaf

I'm too chicken to get waxed :haha: Seriously afraid I'll lose some skin in the process and not willing to risk that down there! :)

Never heard of Five Guys... We have a fantastic burger place here called The Habit.. I know they have a few more around California. mmmm, almost makes me want a burger, lol.. too full from dinner though. We also have a Kahuna Grill here in town.. great teriyaki burger, lol
I had italian for dinner.. and ate WAYYYY too much.. Palazzios.. local place, awesome food.. should have probably stopped halfway through my plate :dohh:

I lost bits of my plug a few days ago.. some of my spotting has been mucusy so its probably more plug. Still no contractions though :dohh: Lets get this show on the road here little man!!


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- have you considered a restraining order or a LARGE dog? 

Lisa- Brazillians are BRILLIANT! They hurt like a mofo til you get used to them, but totally worth itin the end... get it??? in the END! :rofl: :dohh:

Ok, who stole #15??? New- that was supposed to be your place- so now we're on to 16 and I don't see you as being an even number... 

Little Rochelle is settling in nicely- even napped for a few hours so Mommy and Daddy could actually sleep- and she's still sleeping... ummmm, maybe we're in trouble for later tonight? :lol:


----------



## lisaf

ooh, you're probably in for it heyyady! :)

I might be having mild contractions.. kind of worrying myself about the bleeding too :dohh: Don't want to be a moron and go to the ER/L&D if its normal though.. its barely hitting my pantyliner...


----------



## 24/7

40+2 and still pregnant!! 

Last night I had 3/4 hours of contractions every six minutes lasting 40 seconds, and then they began to tail off and eventually stopped. :( They felt very different to what I had the other night, and were accompanied by excrutiating cervix pain and I was sweating like mad. :D I've had the cervix pain on and off for weeks now, and having it all together made me really feel like Sam was on his way, but nope, zzz. 

Ooooh Lisa, how are you feeling now? xx


----------



## lisaf

pretty sure i'm having contractions :) DH and I are trying to time them but theyre not very strong/noticable


----------



## 24/7

Wooo - Hope they continue and get stronger!! :D xx


----------



## lisaf

lol thanks... my doula told me to go to sleep... I don't think thats likely :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I certainly wasn't feeling sleepy last night when I was having mine, I just wanted to keep them going and smile. :p xx


----------



## lisaf

lol totally :)

Just opened a carton of tangerine juice... it tastes like melted orange pospicles, lol.. kind of gross


----------



## 24/7

Drinking is good - Dehydration can slow them down. :D:D xx


----------



## lisaf

lol.. in that case I'll start chugging some juice, lol

They're not very regular.. I had one happen 5 minutes after the one before it.. then 20 minutes, now 11 minutes.. lol.. should really probably try and sleep :haha:

DH keeps staring at me like I'm going to explode or something :rofl: He was so cute .. got panicked and double checked that our bag was packed, cleaned the cat boxes etc.. its like he was nesting :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Awww!! :D:D I hope they don't stop!! :D:D xx


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> Well you can never be sure about wild and her super soakers. :p xx

:rofl:



new_to_ttc said:


> I can, i copped an eye full and a gob full other day lol

:rofl:



Wiggler said:


> You ladies are revolting :haha:

your fault!!!! :haha:



new_to_ttc said:


> Dont have anal sex and they wont get in the way lol Enjoy which ever way round you have it :0 lol

:sex: never happened fell asleep after 3 moutfulls...... of curry! :haha:



molly85 said:


> initially it was the the nair then will have to see how exhausted we are lol.

that stuff doesnt remove much of mine, i think my pubes consist of barbed wire and brambles :rofl:



lisaf said:


> lol.. in that case I'll start chugging some juice, lol
> 
> They're not very regular.. I had one happen 5 minutes after the one before it.. then 20 minutes, now 11 minutes.. lol.. should really probably try and sleep :haha:
> 
> DH keeps staring at me like I'm going to explode or something :rofl: He was so cute .. got panicked and double checked that our bag was packed, cleaned the cat boxes etc.. its like he was nesting :haha:

lisa hun hope its the real deal, and bless ur dh how cute! x


----------



## wild2011

and of course... good morning 24, :hugs: sorry about your pains stopping. he is a monkey i'll give him that!


----------



## 24/7

Oh gosh, morning LOL'ing going on here. :rofl: xx


----------



## wild2011

:haha: maybe i'll laugh sprout out!


----------



## lisaf

lol.. I have to agree about nair.. it does nothing and my hair isn't even thick and wirey :)


----------



## 24/7

You never know. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

i find also when im pregnant it irritates my skin more, i trim now and then wat i can reach but it will not be tidy and pritty down there, they'll have to live with it, im sure theyve seena worse looking bush than mine :lol:


----------



## 24/7

OH gave me a trim a few weeks ago, but thats it now - I don't want to be itchy down there and shaving my legs drives me insnane while my skin settles down!! xx


----------



## wild2011

i cant reach my legs, even in the bath i struggle, i managed to do my knee last week and had to get help doing my calves, :cry: my bumps used to sort of shrink when i lie down, but sprout doesnt, and i cant reach anything lol x


----------



## 24/7

:rofl: I cant just about reach, but I have to squash Sam in. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

i need to walk to the shop, i cannot be bothered tho


----------



## 24/7

Yuck - Just put it off 'til later wild!! :D:D xx


----------



## molly85

Matt checked apparently I looked respectable down there so no cream needed. Nairs the only cream my skin can handle I am extra sensitive at the moment. I have been using it for years so guess i'm thinned from bramble to weed patch lol


----------



## wild2011

:haha: weed patch! like it!

24 i wish i cud but needs must and its not raining now so another reason to get it done before the heavens open again x


----------



## 24/7

Good luck wild!! xx


----------



## wild2011

shall be on in a hour i expect, need to get me and sienna dressed and do all their hair :cry: 3 girls with almost arse length hair thats thick is not good when i feel lazy lol. french plats all the way they stay in all day lol x


----------



## 24/7

Hope it goes well. :p Atleast sprout won't need so much hair assistance!! :D xx


----------



## wild2011

sprout will be daddy's priority, daddy gets his hair done way too much he is obsessed and i know hell take his lil dude with him ne way :rofl: so no worries of an overgrown mop on sprout :lol:


----------



## 24/7

Excellent!! :D:D xx


----------



## molly85

i have no idea how to french plait where the heck do you learn?

abbys hair will prob be long to, dffinatly wavey if shes lucky ringlets if shes not (daddy!) we both have long hair so should intresting mine take 2 minutes to do matts ages.


----------



## molly85

Good luck with getting to the shop


----------



## lisaf

lol.. baby is not liking these contractions.. he kicks up a storm between them :haha:


----------



## lisaf

I got up to pee and contractions seem to have died off? :shrug: Guess I really should go to bed then :(


----------



## 24/7

Hope you get some sleep Lisa. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

urgh.. *rubs eyes* morning apparently!! sooooo didnt sleep well *yawn* lol

Well we are progressing over here... slowly! Plug has gone to the brown colour both Brandi and meow had, also had red clots soooooo its proper breaking up now, just wish I could remember how long they had that for lol My friend also had the same for about a day and half before her baby came. Still no real different pains though, hmmph!

Lisa try and get some sleep hun, you may need all the rest I dont think you're too far away.

24 sorry the pains stopped again, but shows you are progressing hun! They all help move Sam down and get your cervix ready! What time is MW?

Morning wild, take it easy walking to the shop! Hows your sickness been?

Heyy baby #15 is meows little Joshua :) she didnt update the front page when she popped on to say he was here, so she isnt a queue jumper, 15 was definitely her spot :) lol


----------



## Clairikins

Hi everyone, I have been following this thread for a while (lurking) and have noticed the queue system and people jumping the queue so thought I had better speak up and stake my claim to a spot :haha: I am 41 weeks today with my first baby and absolutely no signs that she is going to make an appearance any time soon but holding out hope for a natural start before my booked induction on Wednesday. Sure we'll all get some movement soon (fingers crossed).xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol.. hiya hun... Im before you, dont you go getting labour dust ahead of me :rofl: they dont listen in here though, I mean 15 babies... and im still pregnant with #3 on the list :haha:


----------



## Clairikins

It does seem rather rude and inconsiderate :winkwink: I am generally fairly patient so will just sit here quietly until she makes a move :blush:


----------



## meow951

Wiggler- Glad Dylan is getting better with his water.

Lol at you ladies taming your bushes! I thought i'd trimmed mine into something a bit less wild. Until i got home and looked down as i can now finally see my foof again and i really didnt do a good job :haha:

Mummy- Why the hell did your stalker turn up with a holdall!

24/7- Those contractions last night sound promising! You can really tell the difference when the real stuff starts can't you?

Lisa- Hope your contractions pick up again. If you get some rest and have some fluids you might find they start up again.

new- I had brown discharge the night before i went to labour, when i went to go to bed. Then woke up at 4am and off it went. Hopefully it won't be too long!

Clarikins- Welcome! Good luck, hopefully you will go naturally before induction. My mw said quite a lot of ladies seem to go into labour the day/night before the day their supposed to be induced so fingers crossed.

Josh slept a bit better last night. Woke up this morning and have got 2 giant rocks on my chest. My god are my boobs sore!


----------



## 24/7

Sorry you had a rubbish sleep new, same here!! :hugs:
MW at 11.45, so counting down now!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Morning meow, glad Josh had a better night sleep. :hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh only 1 hour away, hope she has some good news for you hun :hugs:

Morning meow hun, sounds like Joshua (or is he a Josh?) is doing really well :) Glad he settled for you! Thanks for the hope, labour tomorrow would be ideal, I have soooo much help on hand tomorrow, even have a birthing partner :rofl: which would be weird as my induction should be Tuesday, but had to be put off till Wednesday for the hospitals convienance lol

I just put a lamb casserole in the slow cooker, and outside is looking not bad so may hang some laundry out, pop to the tip, get some vimto from morrisons (as I forgot it yesterday lol) then maybe a walk :) Does drinking more really help the contractions? Might have to give it a try, especially as I'll seriously need to up my fluids soon anyway lol


----------



## molly85

Sorry girls I won't be seeing 40 weeks :happydance:
un comfy describes that internal but I was blaming my hips for that lol

2-3 cm nice and soft and stretchy. I am posterior however that works. Membranes felt and she shaid my waters are breakable.

SO I am swept and waiting lol. SHe very much recommends sex lol. on ya bike matt.


----------



## wild2011

r u deffo being induced then molly?

back from shop with the monster of all headaches and generally feel poo and unwell. 

new sickness comes and goes, :shrug:

got stuff to do round the house but afraind im laying on sofa as i just dont feel well enough, 

french plats r easy peasy, i do the standard ones or the back to front ones, so the plat is on top they look lush on the girls :cloud9:


----------



## meow951

new- He's a josh :)

Just thought i'd let you know that Inge has started a May mummys thread but she's in there on her own. Well i've popped in there now lol. Just thought i'd put the link up incase anyone is interested. Would be quite nice to chat and get advice and stuff :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/605673-may-2011-mummies-babies.html


----------



## molly85

Yup wednesday at 8am OMG she's deffinatly coming out!!!!!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad you had a good appt Molly... but rememeber there are at least 3 way more keen before you!! :haha:

:cloud9: my little man just asked me if he can do his polishing awwww lol He is polishing the lounge right now and seemingly doing it proper! lol He asked if he'll get his £3 today so I said no he has to keep his clothes and dishes for a week too, so it runs Sun - sat, he said ok cool, Saturday is a better day for spending anyway as Im at school all week awwwww :cloud9: Hmmm wonder what other jobs I can lure him into for an extra £1 or 2 lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh Wild hun you really dont sound very well at all :hugs: Plenty of rest and fluids!!

Sorry meow, will remember he is a Josh :) Hopefully will be able to join you and Inge soon! lol

Molly, good news on the induction, I dont mind that date as its same as me, so you shouldnt queue jump me pmsl Although 24 might not be too impressed - although we have agreed little Sam and fidget are coming on the same day :) Im sure Wud is booked in for Wednesday too, might be wrong hmm.. Wednesday could be a busy updating day meow! lol


----------



## molly85

lol she seemed quite positive i may not make it that far lol


----------



## wild2011

thanks new, xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

molly85 said:


> lol she seemed quite positive i may not make it that far lol

You never know :) 

Awww little man has finished now, he looks so proud of himself lol And Ive done the dishes and finished hanging out the laundry so all in all a productive morning here!

24 - hope its going well with your MW! Im so nervous for you :hugs:

Is DH there with you Wild? Or someone? Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

No sweep, but got to stay here for blood pressure monitoring as BP is too high :( Sam is all ok and head down and engaged now. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

yay for him being engaged!!!! Why no sweep? How high is your BP? It may be the anticipation of todays examination hun, hope it lowers for you!! Are you ok?


----------



## molly85

ohsoz your not good 24did I miss you have been taken in? Really hand up chuff not that bad just sore if you have a dodgy pelvis. Try and put yourself mentally some where else.


----------



## span

Nothing to report for me apart from my BP is creeping up further. Was 120/90 on wednesday and the MW booked me an extra appointment for yesterday and it was 138/90. Back tomorrow for another check and had full bloods taken to check full blood count and liver/kidneys etc. No protein in my pee and only very mild swelling (which seems a little worse today).
My platelets have gone down a little too. 
Had loads of BHs yesterday and friday including clusters only 5 minutes apart but nothing much today. 
Hubby tried to initiate :sex: earlier but I brushed him aside as I'm miserable and uncomfortable - been told to rest loads my MW so I'm bored now! :sleep:

Hope you don't have to stay too long 24. :hugs:


----------



## meow951

24/7- Oh no :( Hope it's nothing to worry about.

Span- My blood pressure went up and i had swelling but it was just down to the fact i was nearly at the end of the pregnancy and the fact it was so hot. At least they're keeping an eye on you.


----------



## Rmar

Hey everyone. My yellow bump turned into a girl (Carmen Theresa) today 8/5/11 2:07pm at 39w 2d weighing 7lbs 5. I'm very happy with how well she is going. She is sleeping on my chest, right now after a feed to sleep.


----------



## span

Congratulations Rmar! :cloud9:

Meow - I'm not worried at this stage as I feel fine. At least this is happening at the end rather than a few weeks ago! :thumbup: They've been great so far at keeping an eye on me.


----------



## molly85

Que jumper !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratz, damn thats slot 16 taken

18 is quite apopular number in our family I'll take that slot lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Happy Mother's Day to all of the US mums who celebrate today! I know in the UK it was a month ago..


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh congratulations rmar!!! Glad all is well, look forward to photos :)

heyy - that puts me back on an odd number :rofl: so I MUST be next surely lol

Span glad they keeping an eye on you hun, hope you're ok! Resting is boring, but all worth it!

Happy Mothers Day hopeful, and all the over the pond mummies :hugs: 

Ive just been for a walk while Joshua took his bike out, arghhhh noo toilets along the cycle route at all, picked a bad time to up my fluid intake lol


----------



## luckyme225

My Mother's Day baby is content in my belly for now. Hopefully he starts stirring up something by the end of the night. Maybe he's just as excited for dinner as I am and not willing to come out a moment sooner.

Happy Mother's Day US mamas

Congrats Rmar


----------



## luckyme225

Leave it to me to find excitement in little things to get through my day. I've been experimenting around with my espresso machine to figure out the perfect amount of espresso shots to milk ratio to make my lattes and I've finally figured out the perfect amount. Yay me hahaha.


----------



## mummy3

Ooh lucky that is just the kind of thing I would get excited about!:haha: There's still time for a mothers day baby..

Hopeful, thankyou so much for the link, I'm going to be brave and go get the brazilian. It really does sound like you could go at any time hun:flower:

Lisa, doh for the contractions stopping, get some rest and I'm sure they'll be back.

New, fingers crossed for tomorrow, if you're not next you need to wait out 2 spots:haha:

Heyy, yay for little Rochelle, and not long for Charlotte:happydance: Have your NICU spoke about a follow up programme? We got a visit last week and they were amazing, lots of info! Will go look into a huge dog:haha:

Meow, will go look at inges thread. I suspect my stalker probably wanted to stay here, thankfully hubby got rid and I didn't speak to her:happydance: 

US ladies, happy mothers day:kiss:

Wild, I would love to be able to do a french plait, esp since I have 3 girls as well now:dohh:

Span/24, sorry about your BP:hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Congrats rmar:happydance::hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- enjoy getting waxed. The nice part is you'll be good to go for a few weeks. The only thing i wont wax is my legs though I've never tried.


----------



## wild2011

congrats rmar,

24 :hugs: hope u ok hunni least they picked up on it, 

span hope ur bp behaves too. :hugs:

new- no just me and kids, dh works everyday x


----------



## mummy3

Lol lucky I'll try and enjoy:haha: Should imagine legs would be less painful? Might get them done too, need to wear alot of dresses/skirts in this heat and shaving gets very sore.


----------



## mummy3

Molly, good luck on your induction:happydance:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Little update from me, just had a sweep which went well, i'm 2cms dilated, she could feel the babies head & i could feel her react when she touched her :D
Fully engaged now where as i was only 3/5ths on Thursday :)

Mw was hopeful it might start things, have done as i was advised & forced myself upon poor dh & done nipple stimulation the rest is down the the little lady!


Off to catch up on posts now x


----------



## wild2011

just stuffed a pack of walkers steak and onion crisps, luvly, lol

now for a muller light toffee yogurt, ive got the munches.


----------



## molly85

thank you Mummy. oh waxing does sound hideous but I am going to get a fish pedicure when i have sussed out if it is ok when you have scars on your feet


----------



## wild2011

:happydance: wud, hope things start progressing for u, and little lady does as she is told ! x


----------



## lisaf

good lucky molly! :)

Another que jumper eh? :grr:

Well I went to bed, had one contraction in bed then fell asleep.. if I had any more, I slept through them, lol.
Still bleeding slightly.. I'm tempted to get it checked out just to be sure, but don't really want to waste my time either or have them pressure me into staying somehow since I'm GBS + hmm. DH is sleeping in right now and I want to make sure he rests up.

Had one contraction so far this morning. They're very mild so I don't know if they disappear when I move around or if I don't notice them. Basically I just get this horrible, yucky PMS type dull ache in my stomach, then I confirm its a contraction by putting my hand on my belly to see if its firm or not :haha:
ooh, there's another one, 8-9 minutes after the last one


----------



## wild2011

lisa hope they get closer together! x


----------



## molly85

Wudluv another. I got teh same thing except shes not engaged all the way but they said that would happen when i'm in labour. how did you attack your OH after having a hand up there you brave lady?


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky & mummy- your legs hurt the worst!! You wouldn't think but they do, i just had this convo with my waxer the other day.. that people expect your armpits to hurt the worst ands its actually the shin and side of lower leg... Super ouch... I hate waxing my leg because i get a irritation after no matter what wax or what i do.. So after the baby I am starting laser treatment on legs and brazilian. Luckily I only have dark hair to mid shin, the rest of hair on my legs is blonde.


----------



## luckyme225

LISA!! start walking around the house. If i don't get my Mother's Day baby, someone i know better get it so i can see pics.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Im desperate Molly needs must lol :winkwink:

How's the blood loss Lisa? I asked my mw how much was ok & she said if it's mucusy aswell then not to worry but if it's fresh blood & more than tea spoon full go get checked out x


----------



## wild2011

i have a laser machine here, my mum spent an absaloute fortune on it, i will start using it when baby is here, though ive got 4 feature length dvd's to watch first so i know exactly what im doing.


----------



## lisaf

lol.. when I walk around lucky, they seem to go away? :rofl:

The blood loss is barely a trickle.. its watery though (it was mucusy once or twice but mostly watery). At most, its like 1/2 a teaspoon when I go to the bathroom.


----------



## luckyme225

Maybe you need to be checked to see if your waters are going then? It might be more watery because your leaking fluid.


----------



## lisaf

its not that watered down really.. and its not a constant trickle at all. Just that its liquidy red bleeding, not thick etc..
I'm a little confused by it though.
When DH wakes up I might suggest we go in just to have it checked over. 
If anything I'd have a slow leak to my waters.. no way they've gone or else I'd be having more liquid than this, you know? Not just as a gush, but I'd be soaking through my pantyliner etc..


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I'd go get checked never know them examing u might proper break ur waters did with me then i was well on my way baby was born not long after :D


----------



## wild2011

i'll third that, go get checked hun x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I honestly think i would :D x


----------



## luckyme225

I would be check to be safe too. I just had trickle with my first. I noticed the first initial trickle but after that it would only come out sometimes when baby moved because his head was plugging it up I guess. I didn't have the gush or constant trickle that people get.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Yer i just had trickles like a slow leak but they don't tend to believe u when u say that but i new the diffference between that & peeing myslelf i can assure u :D


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa if it only gives you peace of mind that is ok, Id go get checked! they wont keep you in unless it was neecessary to do so :hugs:

Lucky still time for a Mothers day baby hun!

You feeling any better Wild?

Wud, oh hope things get going for you quickly! 

24 - hope you're ok hun!! 

I dont think my sweep is progressing me any further, no cramping or tightenings here. Looks like OH is going to be busy tomorrow :rofl:

I just had some awesome news.... the kid that is bullying Joshua at school, well his family have sold the house :happydance: Please dont let it fall through!! But once the sale completes they off to the next town and their darling little boy is off to another school :) Goodness knows whats been said to the family either as I thought the mother blanked me the other day (i say hi because Im polite and the boys still play together despite winding each other the complete wrong way), anyways, saw her on the cycle lane today and the boys said hi, and I said hi, with a smile, to her and she just snarlled and cycled passed!!! How rude!! i can only assume the school have said something to her, or its because I refused to let the little boy come in here all last week when he kept knocking but fair play Im pregnant, decorating and had my parents and their dog.. i dont need a house full of kids too - who bicker and fight! Anyways, very happy they sold their house ... :hi: bon voyage!!


----------



## lisaf

happy the bully is leaving new!

yeah, I think I might go have it checked... unfortunately if it IS my waters, they will keep me in because of the GBS. Just have to wait for DH to wake up.. poor guy is going to be sleep deprived soon enough, no reason to rob him of some sleep now when an hour won't make any difference :haha:
I called L&D last night about it but they won't give any advice over the phone (told me to call my doctor... yeah.. because my doctor is reachable at 11:30pm on a Saturday night, lol!). I checked with my doula and she said what I was describing sounded normal.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

That's good then New good riddnece to bad boys!


----------



## new_to_ttc

How annoying they wont give you advice over the phone! Hope they dont keep you in hun, well unless there is a certain little fella on his way ;)

And yes very good news, very glad. I know my boy is no angel, but least I make the effort to keep him in line. I am so happy, I really think this will be the turning point Joshua needs at school.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

That's what i'm like with my 6 year old she's no angel but she doesn't need to be around people she clashes with & make her behave worse she has a few friends like that & it's always awkward x


----------



## wild2011

great news re joshuan new, :hugs:

im feeling so so, getting niggles again today but nothing huge and certainly no baby signs :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful, yeah I would have thought armpits to be the worst and legs to be ok. I may go get the laser too if thats all that works! I don't have alot of hair but really dont like to have stubbly legs in a skirt, problem is when I shave it gets sooo itchy, I walk around with huge scratches on my legs which is not much better than hair:shrug:

Lisa, defo go to hospital, if it is waters then its been a while and the gbs makes that risky. :hugs:

Wud, good luck hun:happydance:

New, Yay!! I don't blame you not wanting the kid in your house, what a cheek that woman has:growlmad:

Any news from 24?


----------



## luckyme225

Hope 24/7 is OK and that baby is on his way!


----------



## 24/7

Just escaped, and been allowed home, as blood tests clear for pre-eclampsia, but back tomorrow to check again as BP still high. 

Sam slept for the first part of the monitoring, then woke up and realised what was going on and went absolutely crazy. He is head down, and MW couldn't move his head atall as so engaged, and when doctor had a feel he was suprised just how low he is, so seems he might finally have engaged. 

The monitoring confirmed I am having contractions, so just got to hope they lead somewhere before BP gets even higher and they induce me. xx


----------



## luckyme225

New- Have fun with your sexathon tomorrow. I'm getting some tonight for Mother Day, woop!! Though I'm assuming this might be the last time because my belly is starting to make it all around difficult.


----------



## wild2011

glad ur home 24 :hugs: x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Glad you're home 24 - sounds like Sam is really doing his bit :) You must be pleased! Hope the BP goes down hun!!

Lucky, enjoy :) Im enjoying finding workable positions lol makes things even more fun :rofl: OH ditched me earlier to go watch the football! pffft! so I told him he is so making it up to me tomorrow lol


----------



## wild2011

my sil just suggested the most minging name for my baby ever, i almost cried that she could even suggest such a name, now i know they are ina different country, but it truly was the pits, i cant even bring myself to tell dh wat it was, cos knowing my luck hell say he lvoes it :cry: omg im so working on him re the name situation tonight, i dont want to be sat arguing over it wen he is here, so ill tell him i want a shortlist even if i have to agree not to tell ne 1. lol x


----------



## span

Glad they've let you go 24 and that the bloods were ok. Good that Sam is behaving himself. :thumbup: I hope your BP is ok tomorrow and/or Sam gets a move on! :hugs: What was your BP today?
I hope I don't get kept in for monitoring tomorrow. Didn't hear back about my bloods last night so assume they're ok. My feet and ankles are a bit puffy but I blame inactivity. :wacko:

New - thats a results with the bully. :happydance:

Wild - good luck with the names. :flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

dare we ask what the name was hun??

Will lying on my side really delay labour? My back has been really painful today and its the only position thats comfy!


----------



## 24/7

148/98, which is pretty high for me?! 
I am desperate for these teasing contractions to lead somewhere, but I'm not feeling very hopeful - I am desperate to get to the birthing centre and its getting more and more unlikely. :( xx


----------



## luckyme225

I think the worst position for labor progression is on your back. Of course you want to have a bit of a wedge though to keep you from laying flat.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh that is high hun :hugs: glad the bloods all came back ok though, and I assume no protein in urine? No walking for you lady, just lots of pampering and rest!


----------



## 24/7

Bloods and urine clear and no other symptoms, so fingers crossed it stays that way!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im on my side, with pillows in random positions down the sides and behind my back I couldnt lie flat on my back if i tried. I''just rest a short while then sit back up or walk around maybe, not that I think its helping anything xx


----------



## span

24 that does sound pretty high. They told me they use your booking in BP as a base (mine was 112/62 though it was 106/54 at 23 weeks).
The use (or not) of the birthing centre is what's worrying me too, especially as my platelets went down a bit too. 
Fingers crossed you don't need an induction at the very least. :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

My booking in was 110/70. :( I'm guessing I won't be going to the BC now, which I am very disappointed about, but for now will just be happy to be home!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

you never know hun, today could just be a BP off day!! You've been very tense this last week, relax tonight have a mildly warm bath and feet up, see what tomorrow brings :hugs: and be happy your little man is engaged xxx


----------



## luckyme225

Hope you can take it easy and lay around today 24. I agree with New, take a nice relaxing bath.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: Utd won, thats one very happy OH for me ... mmmm yummy!!! lol


----------



## 24/7

Chicken and chips, shower and bed for me, I am absolutely wrecked, zzz!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sounds like a plan :)


----------



## span

Enjoy your dinner, shower and early night - bet it's been a stressful, tiring day. :hugs: 
I don't enjoy my baths any more - used to be hour long affairs with a book and regular top-ups of hot water (leaving only luke-warm water for hubby :rofl: ) but now I'm too uncomfortable so it's just 'housekeeping' for me now. :cry:
Speaking of housekeeping I think I might try a good trim of my lady garden (hubby calls it 'thatch' :haha: ) in the bath tonight. Might be the 1st time I have to do it by feel. :wacko:


----------



## hopefulmama

My right nipple wont stop leaking and both hurt so bad, they r like bright pink hurttt worse than ever.


----------



## mummy3

24/7 glad you're home:hugs: Thats pretty high but very promising you have no other signs. Enjoy your evening.

New :haha: Yay on the good footie win!

Wild, pretty please tell us the name:flower:

Good luck span!

I just took a bath with Anja and she dropped half a bottle of baby oil in it so we all slimy :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Hey ladies, haven't been able to catch up, been super busy today. I hope everyone is well.

I am having a awful day, I am so angry and upset right now. Me and OH were stood on our balcony with our friend when mr shitface came home and walked up the path, mrs shitface went onto her balcony (directly above ours) and shouted to mr shitface "That fucking ****** has been screaming again" The "fucking ******" she was refering to is my TWO year old son!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I then told her not to talk about him like that and she told me "I need to learn to control IT" that I'm a fat slag, that she has called the police on us, we are getting evicted... etc etc *yawn* 
That c*** can insult me all she wants, but calling my 2 year old a fucking ****** is not on, he is confused and upset about why we aren't running to him every time he bangs, about his little sister and about the juice, its NOT his fault!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I really hope that fucking bitchs kid screams its head off and makes her life a bloody misery, the twat!


----------



## Wiggler

Oh wow, that word is so vile even BNB blocks it out. :(


----------



## span

Just seen a major queue jumper announce the birth of her baby on 3rd tri - was due 25th May but had baby on the 6th! 
Congratulations to Hope83 on your baby boy! :baby:


----------



## hopefulmama

Wiggler- wait til she has her baby(i think u said she was pregnant) and her baby screams all the time, then u start complaining to her and cursing her out and see how she feels. Clearly she doesn't know what its like to have a baby and will be in shock when shes not sleeping and all she hears is bloody murder screaming.


----------



## span

Aw Wiggler I'm so sorry you're having to put up with THAT! :hugs:
What a bloody cow, she sounds like she's showing her class nicely! :growlmad::grr:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler, thats slander and harrassment and should be reported to your liason officer with the police, thats direct contact and Im sure she'll have been told not to make direct contact! keep on at the police, you might think its petty, they may make you feel like its petty, but its the only way you're going to get your move!

Hopeful are you still stimulating your nipples? Maybe ease off a bit hun!

Mummy, least you'll have super soft skin now :haha:

Im not a big chocolate fan, but Joshua just gave me a piece of his Lindtt easter bunny and omg it was heavenly.. now I want some chocolate pmsl


----------



## mummy3

Oh wiggler:hugs: That woman is scum, talking like that over a little boy:growlmad: Dont rise to her hun, get it in your diary and report it to all the agencies.

New, not so much soft as sliding around in my Pjs:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

The police don't give a shit about us, they were meant to contact us 3 times (even victim support have been pestering them to) and they haven't even sent a letter.

I'm supposed to be enjoying my son and my new baby, not be sat here really upset cos of them arseholes :cry:


----------



## mummy3

Lindt:cloud9: Go get chocolate hun!!


----------



## mummy3

Thats awful about the police! Even so get them to put it in writing that you made a complaint, can you go down there and ask why they are not doing their jobs? 

I think 24/7's hubby is a policeman, maybe he has advice?:hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wiggler even if they dont get back to you hun ring as it all goes on a log, also update your VS volunteer so it goes on the VS log too! And of course your diary.. the event, and the time/date you logged complaint with police. I know it feels like its not getting you anywhere, but if you dont do it then it wont get your anywhere :hugs:

Think i may go to the shop and get some chocolate, doubt they have any easter bunnies left though :rofl: mmmm may get a galaxy thats similar lol


----------



## luckyme225

Anyone know what the suggestion is for nipple stimulation? I feel like every site say something different.. tugging, rolling, etc... Also the length of time seems to vary. 

Wiggler- sorry your neighbor is so horrible. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Wiggler sounds like your having a nightmare time.

new you want the blue wrapped lindtt if you like the bunny.


----------



## lisaf

well we're heading to the hospital since I might be leaking amniotic fluid...
Basically I went to the bathroom, the bleeding was almost gone (whew) but when I pushed, it felt like I peed a little out of my vagina.. lol..
Anyway, with the bleeding having been so watery, we just want to get checked to be sure.

Of course they'll admit me if it is amniotic fluid and I'll get put on antibiotics and they'll start to push pitocin on me... so I'm sort of hoping its not (though if it was, then we could get this show on the road I guess).


----------



## luckyme225

Good luck Lisa!


----------



## mummy3

Good luck Lisa! Keep us updated:flower:


----------



## span

Good luck Lisa. :flower:


----------



## molly85

good luck Lisa, thats spot 17 gone hugs


----------



## Soph22

Congrats, Meow! Just saw that you're baby # 15. 

Happy Mothers' Day to the US ladies! 
not sure when UK mothers' day is, but I know it's not the same- have a great Sunday!


----------



## molly85

we had ours before easter


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, lisa!

What about the Canadian Mommy? Shouldn't she have a Happy Mother's Day? Humph!

OH MY GOD MY POOR NIPPLES!!!

Anberlin has a perfect latch but she has her days and nights mixed up and she's a freaking baracuda baby. Both of my nipples have large gashes across the centre of them and it friggin hurts when she latches on. I dread her latching on. To make matters worse, my milk came in but she doesn't take enough to empty my breasts yet. Usually this is a problem easily solved by pumping after, but pumping just makes the gashes worse, and it doesn't look too pretty when you're pumping out pure blood to start and then the milk ends up neon orange in the end. I know it won't hurt her to have the milk with the little bit of blood in it, but it makes me squeamish to know I'd be storing blood-tinged breast milk. She won't take a bottle..at all, so my poor nipples don't get a rest and I know I can't avoid her taking blood at that time. I just hope they heal quickly.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh yeah, our government sent us this census survey to fill out, so I did. One of the questions wanted to know what language we all spoke...Anberlin included. The options were: English Only, French Only, Both English and French, and Other Official Language.

Hmmm...and they want to know what language a 4 day old baby speaks? I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Glad you're home 24/7 & everything goes ok at your appointment!
I'm so sorry Wiggler i've never come accross such nasty people as how u describe them ughhhh they make me shudder!
Hopeful & Brandi do u have any nipple cream Lasinoh is fab but not sure they do it over there?

I'm gonna get an early night just incase anything happens but it's not so far just crampy from the examination i think :(

My hubby keeps asking if there's any signs as he really doesn't wanna go to work tomoro kinda starting to feel like i'm letting everyone down they r all waiting :(

Good luck Lisa i feel our next May Blossom on it's way from u hun all the best x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oops, just put the panic on the entire family :rofl: Ok so fidget has been totally motionless today, but I have been pretty active so thought it was just that. Then after ice lollies, dinner, laying down, rest still nothing I rang my community midwife, who happened to be passing but couldnt find fidget on the doppler (not unusual he finds the best hiding spots!) So up to the ward I was sent, all happened in about 15 minutes. They couldnt find him at first, then there he was snug as a bug. I was on the monitor for 30 minutes and no movement, so made to sit up and drink, no movement, so force fed biscuits and 10 minutes later away he went with the party lol I was told Im not eating enough and my calorie intake is totally not suitable for this late stage of pregnancy (proper row off midwife and a doctor! oops) However while all this was going on I had no idea my phone (in Joshuas pocket) was ringing my mum in Majorca, and my sister. My mum was then texting like mad checking why I rang, my sister actually answered, and could here midwife and the baby monitor but I wasnt talking (obviously lol) so she ended up ringing the hospital for an update, then texting my mum with updates lol So then I got a row for not telling them I was going in arghh nightmare. Im home now, with a prescription for sweet treats least once a day pmsl oh and I need a full check and monitor on Tuesday before induction as if he is still quiet and unresponsive they may not be able to do the induction (didnt tell my mum that bit, just that we were home and perfectly ok!). That was a crazy 2 hours lol But I did pick up some chocolate on the way home lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I do have some Lansinoh. I was reluctant to get some because the same thing happened with Isaiah and he wouldn't latch if there was a hint of Lansinoh. Thankfully, I don't have that issue with Anberlin.


----------



## 24/7

Oh new, what are fidget and Sam up to at the moment?! :hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thinks this is all my fault not his! But I have eaten ok today, honest I have! They want me to eat about 2500 calories a day, I cant do that, I will literally be sick on that much food and that would surely be worse! I will try harder though, clearly fidget needs me too. Hope you're resting hun :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Feet up, but feeling very frazzled and emotional, I really don't want to be induced and because I'm so flappy I don't know how I will keep my BP down tomorrow. :(

Could you eat more snacks new? Like picnic type food? :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thats what midwife said, she said munch on some snack foods between meals it wont feel as much, but then i wont want my main meals. Will give it a try.

try not to worry about the induction hun, if you need one then its a necessary step in seeing sam, they wouldnt do it otherwise, and means you get to meet your ittle fella :) had your BP dropped for you to come home?


----------



## 24/7

It dropped abit after I got my bloods back and they said I could go home!! :p the MW doing them at first was abit abrupt and giving worst case scenario, then my nice doctor, the young boy popped up and all was fixed. :D Well enough to go home anyway!! I'm just very nervous and don't know what to expect with induction, and am very worried about OH leaving me there by myself, I'm not really a coper!!

Maybe just snack and not big meals, you could still fit all the calories in. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Why will OH leave you hun? He should be able to stay with you the whole time. Is there anyone else you can have with you if you are induced if OH cant be there? All your other results were ok hun, so really it should be ok :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

If I'm not on labour ward, and in the induction bit he can only be there during visiting times, and often they start things off in the evening and leave you overnight here. :( I can't even get enough phone signal there to send a text, let alone anything else. :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow thats totally harsh, here the birthing partner can stay all night if wanted, no bed though just the chair. If they induce at night, you may get some sleep and all the slowest bit will be done with shut eye and by morning you'll be ready enough for the labour ward :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

I'll probably become a wreck if he has to go, so hopefully they will just give in and let him stay. :D

Sorry for being a moany-moo. :hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

If you cant moan here hun where can you :hugs: I hope they do let him stay, do the hormone thing hun, that should work xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Lets hope so. :) I admire everyone in here that is on anything other than their first baby, I really do!! xx


----------



## molly85

where are you 24?
My OH will be on nights the night before so am going in the morning with my mum and dad. then he will come and take over in the evening or when I call to say things are progressing. From the midwifes report I seem to be a a bit odd and am expected to go fast. depending on your exam and how you are coping with teh first pessarie I would try sleep could be the last semi decent night you get in months.


----------



## new_to_ttc

There is no telling how you'll react Molly, or anyone. Brandi and I were told on examinations our babies would be here weeks ago, Brandi was this late, Im still sat here so its just a waiting game. The stuff might not work for you, then it might work super fast, just take it as it comes on the day!

24, it doesnt matter which baby you on, its all scary and new and different :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

I'm in Kent, Molly, if you are talking about location. :D

I never imainged you would still be here new, and tbh I never imagined I would be either, but on we shall plod. :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I didnt think id still be here either, just shows you how differently each pregnancy can go :) I just keep telling myself that fidget will be here when its right, and not a moment before.


----------



## 24/7

And Sam is clearly going with that too, much to my despair now!! :p xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

If you could get some sleep i think you will start to feel a little better hun, Im shocked how well i am coping with the wait, and Im sure its because im not hurting so much now and Im managing chunks of sleep instead of tiny snippets.


----------



## molly85

I can but hope. 
i'll be in the same place though 24 if i'm still on the ward, i should be started in the morning. hugs


----------



## 24/7

I am desperate for sleep, but it just isn't happening. :( It has been well over a week since I got a few hours in a block now, zzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Kick OH out for a night lol I had to turf Joshua out of my bed so I can move and keep comfy, I have about 10 pillows in the bed, not all used, but sometimes they are! i have them between my legs and under my boobs etc, anything that aches gets a pillow and its helping. You tried a warm bath, straight to bed, lavender powder around the bed, soft music???


----------



## 24/7

Poor OH has been on the sofa for the last few nights, and it doesn't help. :( I'm tempted to not bother going to bed and just waiting on the sofa until I fall asleep either typing on here or watching tv, and hopefully removing the pressure of I must sleep now will help?! xx


----------



## lisaf

well I'm back home! No amniotic fluids present so I got released :) Actually quite happy about that, lol!
I am having contractions but not very regularly. I'm still only 3cm dilated, 70% effaced etc..
Bleeding is normal levels too so it was worth going in just to get reassured on all those fronts!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thats what I did!! Spent over a week on the sofa, i had sore hips after though, but i did sleep in chunks! I was very stiff, so i went back to bed but seem to sleep better now. have you a tv in your room? Maybe put it on and drop off to that?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa so glad you were reassured hun :) xxxx


----------



## 24/7

No TV in bedroom, but I so wish we did right now!! 

Fab news Lisa, lets get these babies out!! xx


----------



## lisaf

thanks! yes, I'm sad he's not coming today, but I'm relieved to hear I'm not stuck in the hospital with an IV and pitocin etc etc... 

Spot 16 still up for grabs!!!


Oh, and it was really neat to see my contractions on the monitor.. there were a few that I wouldn't have guessed were even contractions :rofl: Then one that was really strong and I just watched that number shoot way up etc, lol!


----------



## 24/7

What numbers did you get up to Lisa? Mine went up to between 60 and 70. xx


----------



## lisaf

my strongest was 66 :) I had a few in the 40s and one in the 30s which I didn't really notice at all.


----------



## new_to_ttc

What sort of percentage were you getting on the monitor hun for the contractions?

I think some of these stubborn babies really should be thinking about coming out!

If you have a comfy sofa, try one night in front of the tv see if it helps hun :hugs: Its amazing what sleep can do!


----------



## 24/7

Similar to me then, this is all positive steps!! xx


----------



## lisaf

yep! :) Quite happy

At one point the little guy started squirming around so much he kept making my contraction monitor go up.. he got one kick/squirm in that registered as a 30 :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol we all asking the same questions lol

My BHs hit 60-70, and Ive had 80-100 on really tight ones... and I am still here!! lolololol ffs I was like how high do they have to go before they get this monkey out!

Tonight they went up to 30-40, but I didnt even have a single noticable tightening. At resting it was 10-15 and Joshua was sat there really stern going, 'your tummy isnt even trying to push my brother out, your tummy is rubbish and doesnt care' awww oops!


----------



## 24/7

Sam slept the first bit, then realised is bump was being touched and went crazy!! :p 

Maybe will try sofa new, I want sleep.... xx


----------



## lisaf

lol @ Joshua

I got down to 0 and 1 while resting at one point.. very weird! lol!


----------



## new_to_ttc

He is getting quite frustrated now, bless he has been waiting to be a big brother for so long, and I told him he was going to be one at 12 weeks, so *counts on fingers* he's been waiting 29 weeks and still no sign, so he is struggling a bit! But he was getting seriously stern with my tummy not making any effort lol 

24 I hope you manage some sleep, I really think it'll help xxx


----------



## hopefulmama

New- I haven't done the nipple stimulation since the 1st time i tried it on wed or thurs... takes too much effort and i get bored super easily


----------



## new_to_ttc

I found it very boring too lol Hope they settle down for you then, maybe they just super sensitive right now?


----------



## hopefulmama

New- I guess, more sensitive than ever, and its just my actually nipple part not the areola.. just my shirt on them hurts, taking a shower and when one of the water jets comes down and hit them i was screaming in agony.... Everything hurts right now, when I lay on one side and want to roll to the other, my pelvis/lady bits feel like they are going to break and hurt so bad and then it takes a minute or 2 for my insides to get used to whatever side i am on and everything cramps up and i sometimes contractions start. Only position that doesnt hurt or bother me is sitting straight up, which gets a bit annoying to do.


----------



## Wiggler

Awww, I hope everyones stubborn little babies come soon :hugs: :hugs:

I have just cheered myself up big time. I found out recently that mrs shithead is pretty pissed off that I lost weight while I was pregnant and she is piling it on like there is no tomorrow and I'm using that as an incentive to lose weight, just to piss her off :haha: Well, I just weighed myself and I have lost 8lbs in 4 days...!!!!! :happydance: I'm not even trying at the moment, so thats put me in an amazing mood :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Giving Birth...The BEST weightloss program ever created by nature.


----------



## molly85

oh i am soo looking forward to the weight loss. even if she is a 6lber better than nothing yay!!!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Happy Mother's Day for those celebrating today. No baby for me. I really wanted him to be here for the holiday, but making the best of it and enjoying his last few days of kicks and wriggles. Have an appt tomorrow morning so hope there's progress.


----------



## luckyme225

Anyone up? My contractions are killing me so I couldn't stand laying in bed. It feels somewhat better being upright. It hurts so bad I feel like I need to vomit. If I'm being teased, which I probably am, this is a cruel joke!


----------



## MilosMommy7

popping in to say hi! hope everyone had a nice weekend. mine was kinda busy. first weekend since having Ava, plus mothers day and birthdays. i see the number went up to 15. congrats to whoever that person is!

lucky - :hugs: sorry you feel crappy. hopefully this will turn into something more than a tease :)


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks Milos :hugs: Hope you had a good Mother's Day!


----------



## 24/7

How are they now lucky? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

BrandiCanucks said:


> Giving Birth...The BEST weightloss program ever created by nature.

Looking forward to the results then, though pregnancy has been an excellent weightloss programme for me lol

Lucky how are the contractions now hun? Hope you're ok! Oh i hope this isnt another false labour start, keep walking it'll help bring them on stronger :hugs:

Morning 24 hun, how did you sleep on the sofa? What time is your review today?


----------



## 24/7

I decided to try bed, and had the best night sleep in ages, obviously had to get up for the toilet, I think about four times but apart from that good, and have only just got up, dozed and iphoned, which is a huge improvement. :D Appointment at 11.20....

How are you today? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh yay thats great!! Bet you feeling more refreshed :)

I slept ok I think, up and down for the toilet (how i wish I had an upstairs bathroom, or downstairs bedroom!), Ive been up since about 5am though lol I have done the tidying in the living room, kept the clean laundry, washed the few dishes that were there, sorted out the cupboard, washed and dressed and had time for BnB before school run! lol Joshua on the other hand is still in the bathroom, dragging his sleepy ass real slow and is going to be late if he doesnt up it a gear lol


----------



## 24/7

Most definately, but like everything, the more you have the more you want. :p OH is still in bed so hopefully he is feeling less tired today too. :D

Wow, busy morning for you new!! :o 

Just forcing down some crumpets and a second pint of drink to try and make sure BP is as low as it can be while I still feel anxious!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes busy morning lol but busy all day really, finishing the bathroom today and then making OH work hard to prevent an induction :haha:

You'll be running back and forth to the toilet with 2 pints so early lolol That'll be too much exercise then ;) lol It will be ok hun, if they were that worried they'd have kept you in to monitor it over night and this morning :hugs:


----------



## Clairikins

Morning all! Mw came this morning and did another sweep, says it's all looking a bit more favourable and she is hopeful if I do need my induction on Wed that I won't need too much intervention :happydance: I am holding on to my spot in the queue! x


----------



## span

Check out my bump growth! 1st pic is 37 weeks and 2nd pic is today at 38 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







bump 37w.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 0









bump 38w.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## 24/7

Off now, will report back later!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Freeeeeeeee, until wednesday now!! :D BP was okish today, so was allowed to go home again, but back for monitoring on wednesday.... 

Sam all good, but the monster is on te brim of my pelvis today, and not engaged - MONSTER!! xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Glad you're home Lisa & all is well :D
Good news 24 x

Well no progression at all here just very achey low down can't bend or anything but it's not contractions!

It's very likely i will be a mummy by the wkend if nothing happens b4 i'm being induced 9am Friday the 13th dun dun dun :D


Not impressed with the siggy situation New why have our babies turned around? That's not what we want them doing unless they're born :D

Congrats on the weight loss Wiggler silly jealous bitch of a neighbour she sounds like some kind of stalking psyco to me that must have a really borning life & needs to butt into yours x


----------



## BizyBee

Heading to my appt soon. Hoping he's at least engaged this time cause he's been all over the place!

Span, I can see a big difference.

Lucky, hope they turned into the real thing.

New, any signs for you today?

24, glad BP was ok. 

Claire, that sounds good. Hope the sweep does the job!


----------



## BizyBee

Wud, good luck. Hope you don't need the induction!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Thankyou happy due date Bizy it seems u have snuck along quite quickly i never realised u were due already x


----------



## hopefulmama

I've bene having contractions on and off since like 5 am that woke me from sleep.. some are bad some aren't, they aren't regular though... just different than usual. Hopefully something happens.


----------



## lisaf

morning girls.. I'm up early too.. couldn't sleep through my contractions either :(

They REALLY suck right now. Trying to time them .. so far I have 4 minutes and 4.5 minutes on the last two.. lasting between 40-60 seconds etc...
I know I can still talk through them because I keep swearing, lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Great news 24 :) Now get back out walking and shift little sam back down! lol

Wud no idea why our babies have flipped over, bit worrying huh lol

Happy due day Bizy :)

Hope something is happening for you Hopeful hun!!

Friday 13th induction sounds cool, thats the date I asked for but i got Wednesday 11th, apparently 13th is too long to wait! Wouldnt have suited fidget well lol

No baby signs here, although managed to distract OH before he got working today lolol bathroom is slowly getting there, but we created a wall problem upstairs, damm this house needs knocking down and starting over lol Wouldnt mind but its my landlords duty to do the repairs, but I know if I ask him he'll send some cowboy round in a month and it'll be worse than it is now lol So OH is very busy now and things are not going his way! Glad I got my way first ;) lol Not that I think it'll do much, but 2 days time and I'll not be having it for a while so making the most :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

forgot to say your bump grew a lot span! :) Great pic!
Hey to everyone else.. kind of hard to keep focused on all the stuff I want to reply to at the moment, lol.. hope you understand!! :haha:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Anyone else getting slightly fed up of the ~ 

Have sex
Drink raspberry leaf tea
Have a hot curry ahhhhhhhhhhhh don't u think i've already tried these things i just don't want to announce on fb to my family that i have had sex OK!!!! :D


----------



## lisaf

ummm yeah.. the whole 'have sex' thing is really pissing me off... I've never been told to have sex so often in my life.

In fact, the other day I finally lifted some of my facebook privacy settings since I won't be able to post for family from my iphone in the hospital. Well, no sooner do I do that than my friends decide to get all dirty on my facebook wall!
I get told by several to have sex. One tells me to go get acupuncture and get stuck full of needles.. The dirty-minded friends reply that I 'need to get stuck, alright' lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Also baby has dropped big time, like almost 2 inch it looks and feels, i can finally breathe again and its about 2.5 inches under the middle of my rib cage when normally his rump is right under my right boob now its just above the right side of belly button.. this all better be signs.. i'm also extra discharge-y down there


----------



## lisaf

sounds really good hopeful!!!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

My funny little boy he makes me laugh he was trying to call the baby to come out of my tummy instead of talking to my tummy he makes me open my mouth really wide & shouts down my throat :D


----------



## lisaf

lol.. when I told DH he needed to step in as the 'dad' and tell this little guy to get out of there, he shouted between my legs :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl:

Joshua squeezes my tummy hard and says push him out, just push him out lol


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Ha ha :D

It's very confusing for the siblings bless them they have so long to wait then the time finally comes & they have to wait longer, my 4 year old doesn't seem to bothered but my nearly 7 year old is confused as to how i know when she's going to come out bless her x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Dear Remaining Babies of the May Blossoms,

GET OUT!! Come and play with the ones already here. We're waiting for you over in the Mayhems thread on the Parenting boards. 

You little ones seem to forget the threat of a needle and thread inflicted upons your Mommies...don't make me make your mommies take away your allowances too...then again, perhaps I ought to remove the stitches?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yes Brandi unstitch everyone :rofl:

wud, Joshua is really confused, he got to 40 weeks without much hassle, I was surprised how well he coped, but this extra bit is really frustrating him and he is very confused. He is expecting fidget on Wednesday, Ive told him thats the day I get my medicine, but it still might take some more days, he really isnt liking that idea.


----------



## hopefulmama

I'm over it... I woke up so excited though sleep deprived and cranky because I thought I might go into labor today.. due to the contactions i was getting while i was sleeping, having lots of extra discharge down there, baby dropping etc and i sort o just had that 'gut feeling' now everything has died down but some tightenings but no pain which mean nothing to me because i know my BHs are very painful so i doubt real contractions would just be a minor tightening.. god damn it

Also i'm still having weird cramps in back, but not overly painful.


----------



## luckyme225

Figured I better let you ladies know I'm here. Please excuse my wording and typos today as I only slept from 4ish to just before 7. My contractions were HORRIBLE, got the worst around 2 I think it was. I had the need to vomit with every contraction because my stomach would squeeze so tight. I tried to help it along by walking from 11-11:20 but then I couldn't take it anymore because I needed to vomit/ was tired/ getting a head ache. My husband was up with me for the worst part of it which helped get me to eventually get to bed. I woke up and haven't had one since. If they do start back up I can't say that I will encourage them because I'm so f-in tired. Drinking my espresso as we speak.


Things I learned:
1) I will no longer eat any big meals until this kid pops out. I do not want to vomit the whole time I'm in labor.
2) I need to get a portable fan because laying in bed with my fan was what saved me from going off the deep end.
3) Relaxing music seriously helps take the edge off and helps give you something to concentrate on.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think I may have got to a point of cant have sex no more :cry: It was great at the time, but I cant walk, and just attempted driving and OMG the pain between my legs! I think this was our last opportunity anyways as i have appointments etc tomorrow so wont be home then induction wednesday morning, but just knowing it hurts is really upsetting as I love being with him. He also saw I was in pain after too, which I tried to put a brave face over, but he knows me too well so I think he feels a little bad. Oh and bathroom still isnt finished :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- sounds like neither of us got any sleep.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hope you ladies get the real thing soon, or they all ease off completely, these false labours are really nasty and tiresome :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

New- At least you were able to have sex this long so be proud lol. Sorry your bathroom still isn't done yet. Almost Wednesday, eeek!!! You must be excited.

Hopeful- I plan to go to bed super early tonight. I can barely function correctly.


----------



## hopefulmama

I'm not functioning well either.. extremely short fused... I had a thing of grands cinnamon rolls that i made my husband make this morning, i ate 2 and got back in bed but my dogs wouldn't stop bothering me so i just watched kathy & hoda on today show... i don't cope well on a couple hours of sleep.. when i couldn't sleep at 5 am i got up and folded baby clothes and put them away then hand vacuumed every drawer and disinfected them all.. effin crazy lady here.

Thats a good idea about the small fan, i hate being hot and like feeling cold air right on me.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I know havent done bad lol 41wks+2 :rofl: its still not the point!! lolol Im actually getting some cramping and tightening which doesnt usually happen. Im really worried about how not excited I am for Wednesday. I even had heart to heart with my mum about it and bless she is majorca and Ive been doing my best not to worry her with anything. I was so excited about him coming, but as all the false starts have come and gone and the problems this last 3 weeks, Ive gone into a state of denial and just can not ever imagine him here! I am worried about it, but my mum assures me its normal I had a tough rollercoaster of emotions, once he is here I'll be overwhelmed, I hope she is right! Think i will make a point of telling my MW though so she will keep an eye on me afterwards, just to make sure I dont spot something.


----------



## luckyme225

I've already put a spoon in the garbage when I meant to put it in the dishwasher and spent a few minutes looking for a pen in the silverware drawer. I'm thinking I'm going to need another shot of espresso soon. I've even been letting Con do as he pleases because i can't come up with the words to express what I'm thinking.


----------



## luckyme225

Aww new :hugs: probably just a defense mechanism since you've been let down so many times over the last few weeks with false alarms. Once you're there and admitted there is no going back though, they have to get that baby out of you!!!! Once they say your 10cm I'm sure you will perk right up.


----------



## new_to_ttc

My mum said something almost identical, I chuckled then too lol... why does the thought of stretching to 10cm and about to go through the worst pain a woman can fill so many of us with excitement? lol Once he is here reality will catch me up! I think Joshua's frustration is rubbing off a bit too. 2 days, thats all we have left :) 3 if he takes his time, 4 if he continues to be awkward, after that they take him out lol


----------



## 24/7

I feel exactly the same new, I can't even think about when he is actually here now xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: if only these little men realised how much we were going through Im sure they'd have made an appearance by now! :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Your cervix is favorable though right new? So hopefully the induction wont take long.

I feel like I'm hallucinating LOL. Espresso, lack of sleep, or both? Oh boy this is going to be a long day.


----------



## span

Hope these babies hurry up for you guys - must be awful having days of false labour and it sounds very uncomfortable. You're really not selling it but I guess it's too late to back out now! :blush:

I had a VERY good appointment. My BP has dropped nicely - now 118/76!! :happydance:
Also the MW had real trouble finding baby's head and said it's now 2/5 engaged (so only 2/5 palpable). Might explain the lower backache I've now got.
I do wonder if my 1st use of clary sage oil this morning has helped as I've been more uncomfortable in my bump and lower back since. :shrug:
Will have some in my bath tonight then get a massage off hubby - if he does a good job I might even be up for some :sex:! :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Will Connor take a nap later so you can nap hun?

My cervix was favourable for a sweep, and dilating so I guess so, I really do hope they can break my waters and avoid the rest!


----------



## hopefulmama

New- when does your mom come back from mallorca?


----------



## mummy3

New:hugs: I think you'll be fine when he gets here, a month of stopping and starting would get to anyone.

Lucky, hopeful you guys sound like you've had an horrendous night. Hope you get some rest today:hugs:

24/7, yay on the BP:flower:

Lisa, how are you doing today?

Span, your bump defo looks bigger. Its so neat as well!

Now come on, Brandis right we need more babies in our little group:haha:


----------



## luckyme225

I'll put him down for a nap but whether or not he'll take one, I'm not sure. It's almost like he can tell things are going to change soon because he hasn't been sleeping well.

Wonder if Lisa is close to having baby. I can't remember if I read in this thread or the US thread that her contractions were 4 minutes apart.


----------



## new_to_ttc

My mum gets back Saturday morning, will be here Saturday afternoon hopefully :)

hey mummy, hows you all? i think by end of this week there is going to be a flood of little May Blossoms :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh exciting, dont think i have seen her post that!! Go Lisa :)


----------



## molly85

i'm still here. a few of us are going to have get our places by time.

ohhh did lisa go in?


----------



## new_to_ttc

i think I may have overworked OH today :rofl: Im very ouchy! lol


----------



## luckyme225

I didn't read that she went in, but i just went back and I think it was around 6am that she said that. So it's been about 3 hours. Hopefully they get stronger and she will be on her way to the hospital if she isn't already there!!!


----------



## BizyBee

BB isn't coming anytime soon. I had no dilation, baby hasn't engaged, and I only had 1 contraction when hooked up to the non stress test. He's in it for the long haul, I guess. I actually think it's funny considering the doctors made such a fuss over me during this pregnancy. I had multiple risk factors for premature labor (ovarian cysts, gestational diabetes, anemia) and here I sit on my due date and it looks like it'll still be a while! :haha:

If no baby by then, I have another appt on Monday with a non-stress test and ultrasound and an induction on Tuesday. There is some concern of the baby being too big, which worries me. There's nothing I can do about it though. Last week he was measuring over 8 lbs. If the scan shows he's 9, we'll have to seriously consider a c-section because I am so petite and have a narrow pelvis. I asked why we can't induce earlier and he said it would be unsuccessful if I have no signs right now. I'd likely get the medicine, but then have to labor all weekend. Hope he decides to make an appearance sooner so I don't have to worry about all that!


----------



## luckyme225

So is there a group for us girls who have stayed close over the 9 months or is there a general May baby group? Not sure how it works, they didn't have these things when I had my first and was on BnB.


----------



## 24/7

I hope there is one for the little group of regular posters somewhere lucky. :D xx


----------



## 24/7

Bizy, sound like yet again we are in the same situation. :hugs: xx


----------



## luckyme225

Bizzy- Hope your little one decides he wants to come out soon for you. Do you have a ball or anything to see if it might help baby engage?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh Bizy, I had a similar report at 40 weeks, and lots had changed by 41 weeks so you never know! Hope you're both well, thats the main thing xxx

I believe there is a may mummies, or mayhems thread over in parenting somewhere Lucky, not sure xxxx


----------



## luckyme225

I hope so to 24/7 it would be hard to catch up on everything with all of us if there's 100+ May moms lol. Especially because time is limited enough with a newborn.


----------



## BizyBee

Yup 24, we are in this together!

I don't have a ball Lucky. Didn't really want to buy one, although thinking I should've.

I hope you're right new! I am freaked out by a c section and a huge baby.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Someone please squish my hopes before I put myself through this again! lol Lots of pains and cramps and tightenings, upright or sat down I can feel them (worse sat down). Going to take Joshua to karate and see how we go this evening, I swear these baby mind games are going to have me admitted on a looney ward not labour ward!


----------



## mummy3

Its in parenting, a may mayhems thread so far only us regulars in there. I believe there's Inge, Meow, wiggler, Brandi and me:flower: Please come find us and stalk:haha:

Go Lisa:happydance:

New, I had serious pain down there post sex and waters broke within 24 hours with 2 of my kids so you may not get to induction. 

Bizy, I hope you do get signs before baby gets too big:hugs:

Lucky hows the coffee working for you now?

My silly hubby used my card to pay for flights on sat and put it in his wallet so I cant take Eilidh to her docs appointment:dohh:


----------



## 24/7

I'd almost welcome a planned c section now, would end all my will he actually fit worries and just get it over with and two days later I'd be home!!

I don't mean it really, but am very desperate now!!

Good luck new. :hugs: Hurry up and pop him out to clear the queue backlog for me!! :p xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Bizy- if you have to do the c-section, look at the upside, no chance of having a baby with a funny shape head and your lady bits still stay in tact. 

OMG i am so tired its nuts. When i get this sleepy my vision is sorta weird.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I hope I dont have to go to induction, but really not getting my hopes up because they always get shattered! Best Im going to let myself hope for is a high bishop score to aviod a prolonged induction!

Goodness me I am sore lol


----------



## mummy3

New, are you doing a John Wayne?


----------



## molly85

New what score are you hoping for? Mine was a pass but not sure how good it was?

Got an evening on the ball to work on it lol


----------



## hopefulmama

is it normal for your discharge to get thicker and creamier at this stage? its not yeast infection like... just creamier and whiter... When i was at the dr last Wed she said everything was normal.. i'm just not used to all this discharge, its actually pretty watery but white and lots of it.


----------



## new_to_ttc

yes hopeful, my MW keeps testing mine because its so thick and heavy but its perfectly clear. 

lol mummy... Im definitely doing something similar lol

Molly Im not sure think the score has to be 8 to have your waters broken, so Im going for that lol.. I just dont want the 8 hour gel thingy! 

Tightenings have totally eased off, but my lady bits are totally throbbing! ouch! but well worth it lol


----------



## molly85

ohhh i scoreda 6 and she seemed happy with that but will prob get teh gel yummy


----------



## luckyme225

Mummy- it's working OK but think I might need another shot of coffee if I want to make it to 7pm. I really need to go grocery shopping today too, we will see if that happens lol. Sorry you couldn't go to Eilidh's appointment.

Hopeful- normal to have lots of white discharge

New- well like you said, at least it was well worth it :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: yup! lol

A bishop score of 6 is good, i wasnt given mine, will get it in hospital when they do the assessment.... 39 hours!


----------



## molly85

oh don't what time does that make kick off for you?


----------



## new_to_ttc

kick off is 11.30am lol


----------



## molly85

ohh i should be jellied up by then twiddling my thumbs


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Im not planning on being jellied up :rofl: hope there is no delays!


----------



## molly85

well she did say my waters could be popped lol.

i just have an anterior cervix which i think lost me points lol


----------



## lisaf

still at home girls, have been consistently contracting since I got up this morning

Still in the 4-6 minute range but it doesn't seem like its time to go in yet.
Getting very grumpy here... I'm not enjoying the pain :(

I'm too afraid to go into the hospital... first off, the cervical check HURT last time.. about as bad as a contraction. And if they tell me I haven't progressed at all, I will burst into tears.


----------



## 24/7

Not long now new!! :o xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 are you on fb hun?

no not long! What time you in on Wednesday hun?

Lisa sorry they not progressing more, but im sure they will, are they very ouchy? They all working at getting you ready hun :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- i can understand your worries :hugs: At least you know your already 3 so just 1 more cm and they really wouldn't send you home.


----------



## lisaf

lol, good point lucky!

I don't know that I WANT them to progress :rofl: They hurt bad enough right now :(

Talked to my doula and she listened to me go through a contraction and pointed out that I was just letting the contraction get ahead of me and was sort of hanging on by the edge of my seat. Once she reminded me/talked me through the breathing and other techniques, they got a bit easier to handle.
I found too that if DH strokes my forehead it almost cuts the pain in half (almost :haha:)


----------



## new_to_ttc

you tried him rubbing your back? that is rather soothing xx


----------



## Inge

jsut thought id pop in! :flower: 
cant believe some of you ladies (24,new im talking bout you!:haha:) are at 40wks now and no babies yet :wacko: Leo is doing good, drinking lots of FF like a good boy and sleeping most of the day. OH went back to work today after 2 wks off and I was so nervous bout doing the childcare myself :haha: Leo only went crazy crying once but shut up when I gave him his dum-dum to suck. I swore I would give him a dummy but OH slipped him it the other day and he loves it now :dohh:


----------



## new_to_ttc

dummies are good for preventing colic and stuff :)

I managed to sneak into the 41wk bracket Inge lol

Cant believe Leo is 13 days old! wow! so glad all is going well hun :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Oh yes, FB addict here.... If you PM me your name will add you, I think there are thousands of me. :p 

Well OH reports my cervix feels more open today, so hopefully we are progressing?! Had my sperm dose so FX!! :D xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/41wkbump.jpg

41 wk bumpage


----------



## 24/7

Hi Inge - Glad all is well, not happy Leo is so grown up and still no action here though!! :p

Lisa, good luck!! Now to follow suit and have some proper contractions myself!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive had my daily sperm but its not getting me anywhere in the baby eviction thingy lol 

Will pm you now, im on page 6 million and something so will send you a link to me lolol

wud lovely bump, I need a 41wk one lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Where is wild today? Hope she is ok!


----------



## 24/7

I'm only an hour post sperm, so need to wait abit longer for results. :p 

Fab bump wud!!

Hope your ok wild. xx


----------



## Inge

The day I went into labour we DTD bout 2hrs before so it can help :thumbup:
Hope you 40+wkers get your babies soon :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im erm..... 9 hours post 1st delivery of sperm :rofl: nothing but a sore lady area for me lol oh and a smile and body ranging of endorphines lol


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Wud, I hope you manage to avoid the induction!

Lisa - good luck, won't be long now :)

Soooo tired today, little lady didn't sleep well last night :( 

hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## hopefulmama

Why can't i sleep like a normal human being? I lay down and 'fall asleep' but its the sleep where you still know everything that is going on around you so you're not really sleeping and thats how its been every night the last few days and when i take naps. I think tonight i shall take ambien and get a proper night of sleep, i need it so badly. 

Wud- wow your bump is sooo big and you can tell your frame is small before bump! At least your rump and legs still look good, im jealous! I shouldn't say that i'm sure you hear it a lot and might annoy you... It's really different to see the women who have babies before the first timers, you guys get much larger bumps it seems!

All day my husband keeps trying to get all frisky with me and its only 4 pm.. every time he pops in from a meeting he's all up on my neck and rubbing me and im soo not interested. I think he had some wine at lunch and this is what has made him all fun and loving.


----------



## 24/7

I'm feeling abit uncomfortable now, but nothing exciting!! :( xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive got to have a pre-induction check up tomorrow, doctor insisted I have it at the day unit, I wish it was at my community MWs I may have been able to coax another sweep out of them lol


----------



## 24/7

Could you run through sweep procedure new? I'm really nervous, and I'm worried when I go for it my BP will be sky high again!! xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

today milo gave ava a kiss for the first time! :happydance:
new - still no baby? :dohh: this baby better hurry it up! hopefully your induction goes well.

sorry to hear everyone feeling miserable. :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its just like an internal, the MW inserted a finger whilst putting a bit of pressure on my bump (but it didnt hurt). She then examined the cervix, as Ive had before, then there was a feeling of pressure as she seemed to push in a little deeper, wasnt the most comfortable thing Ive ever had, but it was totally bareable, but what she was doing was pushing her finger in the cervix and sweeping round in a circular motion. It helps to separate the membrane from the cervix which is supposed to then help the contractions kick in. They dont use a speculum or anything, it is a little uncomfortable but lasts only 30 seconds maybe.


----------



## mummy3

Wow wud your bump is awesome!

Hopeful, my OB gave me ambien, worked a charm if I was really desperate. I think I'm the weirdo who keeps getting smaller bumps with each pregnancy:wacko:

Lisa, sounds like things really are moving, I bet if you went in now you'd be at the 4cm+

24/7 dunno much about sweeps but drinking lots will help the BP and avoid too much salt beforehand.

Milos, awwww:cloud9:

Lucky, good luck grocery shopping, its never fun doing that when you're knackered.


----------



## 24/7

Doesn't sound too bad, thank you new!! I've never had an internal so have no idea what to expect!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

This sounds silly, but the key is to relax, close your eyes and just be anywhere but in a surgical room with someone poking round. It really wont hurt, and as unpolite as it is it'll soon be over. Its more comfortable than a smear!


----------



## 24/7

I'll try my best!! :D Will get OH to keep trying to persuade Sam out in the mean time!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

yes, he got him in there, its his job to help get him out lol


----------



## 24/7

My thoughts exactly. :p xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Man contractions have started again but now a bit more uncomfortable and not easy to stand.. in combo with cramps.. still not horrible pain but theres some major tightening going on


----------



## new_to_ttc

;) 24!!

Hope they dont stop again for you hopeful hun!!

I feel very restless and hot and got very restless tired like legs so think I may go to bed! 24 hope you sleep well again hun, dont get over tired xxxx


----------



## 24/7

I'm boiling too, and I'm never hot!!

Hope you get some sleep new. :hugs:

Hopeful, hope all is ok. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just had a glass of filtered water from the fridge, a bottle of water from t he fridge and an ice lolly, im still melting lol 

sleep well mummies :) 24 dont stay up all night!!! lol


----------



## molly85

24 i was a exam virgin til sunday. the best way i can describe it was think back to the discomfort of the first time you had sex(dnt tell me it was a joy) and its like that. think nice thoughts its finding your cervix that is uncomfortable the sweep is fine.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Haha i always get big bumps & usually produce big babies this is the longest i've gone overdue so i'm not quite sure what to expect this time :D

I agree with new on the sweep advice nothing to worry about it's worth a try as is much better than induction & it's nice to know how u r progressing cervix wise x

Tonight's meant to be the night going by my other babies ~ Both times i had the sweep & went into labour the 2nd night i'm not counting my chickens though & have sorted childcare for Friday so what will be will be x

I still think Lisa's next x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Molly where in Hampshire u from?


----------



## molly85

I livein aldershot are you local?


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I'm in Gosport near Portsmouth x


----------



## 24/7

Thanks girls!! :hugs:

Lots of BH tonight, and lots of cervix pain so obviously preparing for my sweep with pains. :p xx


----------



## molly85

ah will be fab

we have friends moving down there soon.

i really should put surrey we are literally on the border


----------



## hopefulmama

AHh will this baby get out of me and stop giving me BH's that arent doing shit!!


----------



## BizyBee

My BH hurt too Hopeful, although I only get a few per day. Right now I feel completely normal, which worries me. I really don't think my guy is coming for a while.


----------



## hopefulmama

I;m so bored just trying to pass the time.

Bizy- that sucks you have no signs. why didn't you want to get a ball?


----------



## BizyBee

I just didn't think I'd use it and figured I'd spent enough money on pregnancy and the baby that I didn't need it. Especially since I was told I had a very high chance of premature labor.


----------



## luckyme225

It's crazy all the pre-labor everyone is having. I didn't have any pre labor with Connor so this is all new to me. I was on meds for contractions but I never felt them so I never suffered.


----------



## heyyady

I finally have both of my girls home with me <3 they are awesome- we are all in a bit of awe! 
My son and his best friend came today, and will be here through tomorrow for my birthday :) and my Daughter and her best friend are of course in and out- along with the best friends boyfriend- so I have a houseful of teens plus the tiny ones- And I wouldn't have it any other way! :cloud9:


----------



## heyyady

Can someone send me a link to the new parenting thread?


----------



## MilosMommy7

heyy - aww. congrats! & there's a new thread? lol


well ladies, today is my birthday. i'm 22! i know that technically i'm not old. but i feel old. lol. maybe i guess that's what having kids does to ya :haha: i know i didnt keep up much in here before, and i've slacked even more since Ava has been born. but i still think of you guys :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

Heyy - Yay! So glad your girlies are home with you! Thats fab news :happydance::happydance::happydance: Here is a link to the new parenting thread https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/605673-mayhem-babies-may-2011-mummies-babies.html

Milos - Happy birthday!!!!! Have you got anything nice planned for today?


----------



## 24/7

Zzz.... A night of BH's, that until about 3am were very painful right through my stomach and into my back and downwards that came with the sensation of everything inside moving down, but then they began to tail off, and now are back to being noticable but not painful. :( 

I'm guessing the result of a cervix check and sex as oppose to anything leading to labour now - GRRR!! xx


----------



## meow951

Rmar- Congratulations on your little girl! Hope your homebirth went well :)

New- Glad Joshua's bully is going. It's horrible having someone like that at school. I was bullied and it was the worst time ever!

24/7- Exciting that you are having contractions even if you can't feel them yet. Hopefully it won't be too long now. Try not to worry about being induced and the labour etc. I know everyone has different pain thresholds etc and each labour is different but it definately wasn't as bad as i thought.

Wiggler- I can't believe you have to live next to those morons! I don't know how you don't batter them when they behave like that. Congrats on your weight loss! Are you doing anything in particular or just eating healthy? I weighed my self yesterday. I was 13 and half stone and i'm now 12! Only got 7lbs to lose and i'm back to my pre preg weight.

I ended up in hospital yesterday with an iron transfusion! My iron has gone down to 7 and i was borderline having to have a blood transfusion. They wanted to keep me in but i refused and said i promised i would go home and not do anything. How can i stay away from my little man? Got to go back today for another lot. Need to get better before DH goes to work!


----------



## meow951

Oh and who's being induced when because i have a fuzzy brain and can't work it out? :haha:

I've come to the conclusion that 24/7, molly and new are being induced over the next few days but not sure lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not doing anything special, just not eating constantly like before and having smaller portions cos I get full so easily now. My stitches are still quite sore so when they heal up a bit more I'm going to do loads of walking and use my exersize bike again :)


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- thanks for the link :)

Milos- it;s my birthday too! although, i'm a damn sight older than 22!!! :rofl: I am a whomping 38 today!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Happy birthday ladies :) Hope you have lovely days!!

Heyy amazing you got both your giels home that must be so nice :)

Milos hope Ava is doing well, hows Milo taking to his baby sister?

Wiggler, hows Dylan doing now hun?

24 sorry you were kept up again hun! Its all worth it though, every BH gets the uterus ready and ripens the cervix! same Hopeful, yours will be getting you ready for the labour, might feel like they a waste of time but they not!

Meow, me and Molly are being induced on Wednesday (tomorrow omg!! lol), Wud is being induced on Friday, and hopefully 24 will be in natural labour with us this week :) And Lisa, who is being very quiet which I can only hope is good labour news!

I slept quite well, although been up since just passed 4am, but least I slept prior to that lol Started with BHs and cramps this morning but nothing I havent felt in the weeks before today lol Im term+10days today, and still do not feel like he is going to come before the induction lol Although, I now have a birthing partner for the induction so actually feeling much more relaxed about going in. I have a pre-induction assessment today on the day unit, so doubt i'll be able to get a sweep or anything checked, but least we'll be ready for tomorrow, no delays in and induced lol Going to tiddle up round the house today so I am ready for tomorrow :)


----------



## Clairikins

Hi guys, I am being induced tomorrow and just wanted to know your thoughts on inductions. My mw is recommending it but all I keep reading are horror stories of it taking three days to get started and then being much more painful than a natural birth increasing the chances of needing pain relief and/or c-section. Any reassurance gratefully received because I would like this baby out now :baby::thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im just as worried hun! I was induced by drip with Joshua and it was painful, but not so much I needed an epidural! It was quick, but thats because it was the drip.

I think it only takes days when the cervix isnt ready, hence why they so reluctant to induce ladies too soon. I was really worried about it taking days (Im a single mum with an 8 year old needing care) and my MW said it wont come to that he should be here by end of Wednesday. The biggest downside to induction is the early labour has to be done in hospital so you're not free to distract yourself around your house etc Best advice i have been given is stay as mobile as possible, so many women stay on the bed all day (out of bordem I guess) but it slows everything down so I will be up and about as much as I can. Hopefully if you have anough progression they'll be able to break your waters and avoid the gel thingy that will dramatically speed things up. 

What time you in tomorrow hun?


----------



## Clairikins

I have to go in for 8-8.30am. My mw is hopeful I won't need too much intervention and won't get to the drip stage with constant monitoring and bed-bound (I am still hopeful for a water birth). I am not even sure whether they'll let my hubby stay with me for the early stages as we will not be on the labour ward and so visiting times may apply. Think I will give them a call to ask that question so I am prepared for them to send him home. He is already getting excited about going to play golf... :)


----------



## 24/7

One sweep booked for 10.30 on friday.... EEK!!

:hugs: for nerves for induction girls. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh 24, it'll all be ok :hugs: 

I know in some areas some ladies cant have their partner stay for the early part of an induction, whenever I have been on the ward, no matter what time, the birthing partner has been with an induced lady so Im hoping my friend can stay with me throughout, as you not allowed off the ward to walk without another adult, and I refuse to sit still on a bed or ball i want to be up and down the stairs and wandering the grounds lol 

Right time I wasnt here. Housework all complete, so just my appt then can relax for the afternoon, still cant quite believe this time tomorrow fidgets eviction will have started!! Scary!


----------



## 24/7

Hope none of us who need inductions have to be by themselves, its all hard enough already. :hugs: xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Tis very quiet in here today?
No news from Lisa although i do keep forgetting about the time difference!
Still nothing going on here but did loose some plug this am which i never have done before?

Am coming to terms with the fact that it's probably Friday for me!

Congratulations on havng both of your princess's home with u Hey & happry birthday to u & Milo's xxx

Babies a bit quiet today tryinhg to wake her up a bit x


----------



## Inge

just popping in to say hiya and show you this gorgeous stud :haha:https://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n564/inge91/Leo/DSCF0144.jpg
This is my fav outfit for him :haha: Just getting myself ready to take him out for the first time alone eek!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Oh look at him Inge he's amazingly gorgeous well done xxxx


----------



## Inge

thanks x just making myself look decent with a little bit of make up :haha: Off for a nice stroll round town now.


----------



## BizyBee

He's gorgeous Inge!

Hey, so happy you have your little princesses at home now. :)

Happy Birthday Milos!

Meow, I am being induced next Tuesday (the 17th) if he isn't here by then. It may turn into a scheduled c-section if the scan shows the baby is too big on Monday, but hoping that's not the case!

Overdue gals, I have officially joined you in the final, final countdown. I really thought I'd have bubs by now, but trying to make the best of it. 

Wud, don't think I noticed the bump pic yesterday. We have such similar ones, except my heavy boy is pulling mine down now. Yours is still so cute and perky!


----------



## span

Hey - so pleased you've got your girls home and happy birthday. :flower:

Happy birthday to Milos too! :flower:

Lovely pic Inge - a very handsome chap! :baby:

Glad you've got a date for a weeep 24 and I hope all the upcoming inductions go smoothly or aren't even needed.

I'm getting intermittent brown discharge today (either light brown or very dark brown, like the end of a period), along with period pains. I do hope it's the start of something but time will tell I guess. :shrug:


----------



## wild2011

hello just popping in, ive been soo busy, and tired, had cuddles with my bf 3 day old today for an hour, :cloud9: such a little thing, she was 6 11 but 6,5 now and to think myine is already 7lb, arghhhhhhhhhhhh i want an ickkle baby :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

span- sounds promising :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Me too wild. Although at this point I'm thinking he won't be so little!


----------



## wild2011

my scan showed he was 7lb1 (ish-give or take a little) last thursday, so if he stays in much longer i can kiss goodbye an ickle baby lol


----------



## luckyme225

Hey- Congrats on having your girls home

Milo- Hope you had a good birthday

Inge- cute picture!!!

Good luck on your induction tomorrow girls, hope your able to relax and enjoy today.


I'm happy, I got 8 hours of broken sleep last night so slowly catching up from the night before. Still a little fuzzy but it's early. Hopefully my coffee should kick in soon. No signs of baby today! I can hear/ feel baby swishing around in his fluid, weird but pretty cool.


----------



## wild2011

:hi: lucky

who has induction tomorrow, ive not caught up yet lol x


----------



## luckyme225

Hey Wild!!! Soon it will be just us haha.


As for induction it's New and Clairikins I think it was.


----------



## 24/7

And me, sadly. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

lucky well have the whole place to ourselves :rofl:

oh well


i'll bounce donw the page on my ball


:holly:

:holly:


:holly:

:holly:

24 whens ur date for induction? x


----------



## 24/7

Sweep on friday, no induction discussion before 42 weeks, so nothing before next friday.... Well, BP permitting anyway. xx


----------



## luckyme225

24- Hopefully Sam will be on his way soon! Have you had a cervical check yet?

Wild- I'm bouncing on my ball as we speak hahaha. Gotta bounce this baby out.


----------



## 24/7

No internal, they won't do it before 41 weeks. :( But OH has been checking and is reporting changes, and said yesterday it was alot more open than before. xx


----------



## luckyme225

Yay for opening up!! I get checked Friday, haven't been checked in two weeks since I got to skip my 37 weeks appointment. Though I wouldn't mind having the baby instead of going to my appointment. My midwife thought I would go early but I'm thinking this little one might prove her wrong, boo.


----------



## wild2011

we dont get internals here lucky unless were in labour or at the time they start giving sweeps, its not standard procedure to check unless theres a major reason


----------



## wild2011

24 hope sam comes before sweep :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

OH is to go for another rummage later. :p I want to avoid the sweep, and most definately induction!!!!!!! I know whatever he is doing is doing something as last night my BH's really stepped up a gear with horrible pain in my cervix, so will plod on.... xx


----------



## wild2011

good idea! xxx


----------



## hopefulmama

I'll be here till May 20th.. unless i go earlier. I've had no signs of contractions since last night.. i got some bad ones and were becoming regular and shorter, then after 5 that were between 12-18 min apart they ended..they're all a huge tease. 

I slept super well because i took an ambien last night.. slept straight thru, from 12-7 30... sooo nice.. i'm tired again though.


----------



## wild2011

i never had a single sign or painful bh's with lo 1 or 2, they just started and labour was in full swing from there on in, dont count ur chickens waiting for there to be a build up u may just wake up and lo be well on the way. x


----------



## luckyme225

wow just realized it's already May 10th. Weird to think it's almost mid May.


----------



## luckyme225

Wild, I was the same, no build up with #1. I had an irritable uterus and was getting lots of contractions but I never felt them. Hoping I just wake up one day and labor decides to begin.


----------



## hopefulmama

Yea i'm thrilled.. 10 days left..do you really think you'll go over lucky? I wish i'd wake up and go into labor.


----------



## span

I want what my sister had - waters went during the night, contractions started straight away and baby was born 5 hours later! She said she had no signs before the waters went. :thumbup:


----------



## wild2011

most do hopeful we all sit here all day symptom spotting, and yet most of us will wake up in the night or early hours cos the pains will wake us, they tend to start when we are resting, all of mine have happened late at night or early morning. 

i bet ill be on here moaning one day, go to bed and be back on in the morning telling u i had him an hour after i was chatting lol its usually very spontanious. i know very few first time mums that actually get signs till its actually happening, if i could go into labour like i did with lo 1 id do it NOW lol


----------



## wild2011

span i woke up on first day of mat leave with lo 1, lying in bed, heard a pop sat up waters everywhere, phoned hospital said come to be checked we prob send u home for 24 hours, got a lift there 5 mins later as lived across the road, and had her 45 mins later :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

the 3 women in the shared room i was shipped into wen i got there were not ammused wen i went off to be checked, and came back less than an hour later showered, with a baby on tow, :haha: they were all overdue and on second attempt of induction, so thought it was very rude of me to be in and out, when i went home the next day, 2 of them still didnt have their lo's lol x


----------



## span

Sounds good to me! I guess, throughtinternet and antenatal classes, we almost know too much so start analysing every little twinge/ache/pain etc. :dohh:
I think I want to go back to complete ignorance! :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

It's hard to say Hopeful. I'd like to say since baby is fully engaged and cervix is favorable that I'll go early but I know I was dilated to 2cm for months with #1. Of course I did go a week early with him but that's because my waters broke which seems to happen randomly. I think I just need to put in my head that I'll go over so if I do I don't go into hysterics lol.


----------



## wild2011

lol im letting myself think ill go over lucky, that way anytime before will be extra nice! lol

span- i didnt come on chat sites with lo 1 and wasnt due antenatal class till week later :rofl: was all a big shock to me.


----------



## Psycow

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Milo's and Heys!!! Hope you both have GREAT days!


----------



## 24/7

Reported cervix changes for the day D) two fingers now fit.... I love my hubby!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

happy bday girls, i missed that! 


just had the most amazing jacket potato with cheese and colslaw, om nom nom pure heaven lol


----------



## wild2011

24 :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

And poor OH came away with some unplesant material attached to his fingers!! :rofl: xx


----------



## luckyme225

I take it your husband may have taken your plug :haha:

It's not even nine and I eaten 10 oreos and 1/2 a bag of chips... umm oops haha.


----------



## hopefulmama

Sometimes i get so tired of hearing people speak english or spanish. Drives me nuts to the point where i'll only speak to my friend who speak french or italian.. Im so much more irritable pregnant and the weirdest things annoy me makes no sense. Sometimes music i love gets under my skin..


----------



## 24/7

He seemed quite proud of himself!! :D Then proptly ran to wash his hands!! :p It can only have been part of plug ig anything other than CM as it wasn't loads. xx


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: Hopeful. xx


----------



## hopefulmama

I know its weird! But sometimes it just sounds so annoying to me that i want to scream.


----------



## wild2011

lots of things irritate me just lately hopeful :hugs:

24 niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :lol:


----------



## hopefulmama

Wild u must understand, don't u get annoyed sometimes when your husband is speaking in albanian on the phone loudly or early in the morning and its the last thing you want to hear?


----------



## 24/7

I wish sometimes I could have a takeaway or go out for dinner, I'm so desperate too right now, but instead I am off to my kitchen to make tuna, cheese and potato bake and broccoli!! xx


----------



## wild2011

yum! x


----------



## Clairikins

Wish me luck for tomorrow girls. I feel like I should be doing something to get ready but my hospital bag has been packed for 7 and a half weeks so not sure what I should be doing. Had lots of bloody show today so still hopeful for a natural start tonight (forever the optimist :D) or just waters breaking tomorrow. Hope everything goes well for the rest of you. xx


----------



## wild2011

hopefulmama said:


> Wild u must understand, don't u get annoyed sometimes when your husband is speaking in albanian on the phone loudly or early in the morning and its the last thing you want to hear?

yep! :coffee: does my head generally 90% of the time just lately, and i barely see him :haha:


----------



## wild2011

Clairikins said:


> Wish me luck for tomorrow girls. I feel like I should be doing something to get ready but my hospital bag has been packed for 7 and a half weeks so not sure what I should be doing. Had lots of bloody show today so still hopeful for a natural start tonight (forever the optimist :D) or just waters breaking tomorrow. Hope everything goes well for the rest of you. xx

all the best, cant wait for updates, hope things go smoothly and relitevly natural and quick! :happydance:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

So the lovely subject of my mucus plug i think i've been loosing little bits all day it's yellowy and then light orange sometimes do u think this is normal?
Not something i've ever experienced before?
Baby is also quiet i can get her to move if i poke her but she's not moving a great deal on her own?
Maybe she's having a sleepy day just trying to relax with some ice cold water see if she wakes up a bit??? x


Best of luck Clairikins xxx


----------



## wild2011

wud the ice cold water is a good idea, i generally dont worry if i poke and get responses, 

the fact that uve lost ur plug over the day could mean the end is near, and they do say babies can be quiet just before labour! we can wish tho right? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya ladies. Still no more babies? :( Hurry up, I wanna see cute baby piccies!!!!!

I can't beleive Bethany is 9 days old already, it's going so fast! We took her and Dylan to OH's work today and it was fab having everyone say how gorgeous my kids are :cloud9:

Bethany got her first dress today, my great aunt sent her a gorgeous pink Disney dress with a matching cardy and knickers, its sooooo cute!!!

here is some piccies of my lovely little lady!
 



Attached Files:







PICT0135.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 7









PICT0131.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 7









PICT0129.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5









PICT0125.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 24/7

Aww wiggler, she is beautiful!! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

yes well i wake up and hear spanish all day and all night, drives me crazy sometimes.. in miami they speak spanish before english everywhere and i hate it... All of my friends are primarily French or Italian which i speak fluently and prefer over english and spanish.. so being here is so annoying to me and my husband doesn't speak french or italian just english and spanish in this house.. annoying. You better believe i will be teaching our son so we can screw with daddy.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Yes we can wish wild i'm trying so hard to be ok but right now i just wanna have a little cry i don't know why :( Guess i wasn't expecting to go this far over & be induced?
I'm fine one min then really fed up the next, getting fed up of talking to people i was just a bit rude to the ladies at raibows when they asked when i would have her :(


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww wiggler she's lovely that's cheered me up a bit x


----------



## hopefulmama

OMG watching travel channel and they are featuring food trucks and showing grilled cheese food truck.. holy shit i want this pulled rib and cheese one.


----------



## 24/7

Wud, I'm exactly the same and was ranting this morning about it all. I am fed up of people who usually have no interest in my life popping up via text or FB wanting updates and pictures!! FFS I haven't had him, so I can't flippin update you all, now go away!! Its hard enough not having had him yet, without everyone keep reminding me about how they want to see him etc, well how do you think I feel?! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Wud & 24- isn't that annoying? Random people u never talk to asking the same questions about if baby is here.


----------



## wild2011

wiggler awwww :cloud9:

i liek that plan to screw with daddy hopeful :) 

wud- hopefully ull go before then!hope so ne way, im ages behind and feeling fed up, really dont want to go over this time too :hugs: x


----------



## wild2011

cos chloe came home half day supposidly ill today, my friend did the afternoon school run so i dindt have to do a 3rd trip, and automatically there were parents jumping down her throat omg has she had the baby, noooooooo had u not noticed her other daughters not here ffs, theres gunna be plenty more times wen im not on school run before this baby comes and these women are gunan seriously make me blow my top one day very soon


----------



## 24/7

I will get very annoyed soon!! Just popped on OH's FB, and someone has randomly posted "Having sex will get him out quicker" Er, thanks for the input, given that we are almost a week overdue do you not think we may have already researched ways to hurry things along?! xx


----------



## wild2011

:grr: id not be able to help myself and post something back, im way too hormonal to hold back,besides which going bonkers may set me off lol


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Yer i'm fed up of the why aren't u in labour yet?
& the texts that don't even ask how u r just say ~ still nothing?
My mum phones me to tell me she's tired!!!!

Maybe i just need a rant i'll be fine in a bit back to thinking positive how Friday isn't far away blah blah blah damn hormones x

Yer 24 i mentioned that the other day as if we don't already know what is SUPPOSED to bring on labour of course we've tried it all we're desperate here they think it's something new & unheard of ark at me having a good ole bitch he he


Any other overduers noticed their babies gone a bit quiet?


----------



## 24/7

Well sex isn't working here, so maybe a rant will!! :p xx


----------



## hopefulmama

I turned off my wall on facebook so no one could post on it awhile ago. I don't need everyone knowing my business


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hiya :)

Wud fidget is very quiet of late, took ages to be able to come home from the day unit today because the little monkey wouldnt move despite drinks and food lol 

wiggler and Inge those babies are just sooooooooo adorable :hugs:

Well if I wasnt worried about my induction before i am now..... that lovely friend of mine who let me down last weekend, well not been able to get hold of her for days! Just got hold of her at 5pm tonight to check everything ok for collecting Joshua tomorrow and having him as arranged 9 months ago, and I could hear it in her voice she was finding ways of cancelling. She said, ermmm yeah I think it should be ok, ermmm will see how things are in the morning and will have to let you know, sorry if its a bit last minute! FFS!!! Now I am proper worried! The one thing I wanted organised was Joshua I didnt care how wrong everything else in the world went so long as he was ok, I was ok. Ive just tried to get hold of another friend, who is travelling back from a day out so will try her later, but if she has been on a day out it generally means she is off rota which hopefully will mean she can have Joshua least tomorrow night for me and i will make other arrangements for Thursday if I need to. Arghh I just want to scream and cry, why oh why couldnt she just have been straight with me instead of ignoring my messages and calls for a week! FFS I go in to hopsital in 16 hours!

Lol Joshua is 'playing' his violin in the garden, next doors annoying dogs are going crazy :rofl: that child never seizes to make me smile!


----------



## wild2011

new :hugs: thats so uncalled for, she should have let u know ages ago, :grr: let me loose on her :rofl: hope u manage some alternative arrangements, xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

I am fuming! She might not let me down but I really think she will I got that impression now I have 16 hours to put a new plan into action or I am cancelling my induction.


----------



## wild2011

:hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

New- thats bullshit. I would've told her off and lost my shit on the phone with her.


----------



## Psycow

Hey - hope everyone gets to feeling a little better soon! :flower:

And best of luck to all the ladies who are having inductions this week. I finally got around to taking a picture of my bump this morning - 38 weeks, 1 day :) And I think i'm starting to loose my mucus plug - so hopefully things are progressing the way they're supposed too :winkwink::thumbup:

But I thought i'd share my pic, since you have shared yours :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







38weeks_1day_edit001.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wiggler

OMG new! I would be fuming too!! I hope you manage to make alternative arrangements :hugs:

Its official, I make the best pie ever! Its soooooooooooooooo good! I can't wait til lunch tomorrow to have some more :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

:hugs: new. xx


----------



## span

ooh 24 I've just seen about your hubby and your plug - fingers crossed he's helped move things along!

Wiggler - lovely pics. :cloud9:

New - hope you don't get let down or, at least, manage to sort something out. NOT a good time to have this worry! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

I was standing in kitchen about to eat lunch feeling fine then out of nowhere got struck with a panic attack out of nowhere and it makes no sense and was a scary one because i start shaking really badly, cant catch my breath, racing heart beat and get dizzy... I haven't had one in a very long time so it freaks me out which makes it even worse. I can't take my meds that keep these away unless i really need them so i had to take an ativan and its finally kicking in and i've calmed down a lot. Its so scary when you're alone.


----------



## Wiggler

ARGH, just had some lovely cuddles with bethany and was wondering why my tummy and legs were feeling so warm, I had a look at it would appear my boobs had leaked all over us both, our poor clothes were drenched :rofl: I get us both changed and carry on cuddling and a bloody EON rep came and buzzed asking for a moment of my time (I kindly told him to bugger off) and now Bethany is all fidgety :( I'll get more snuggly cuddles later though :)


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hopeful :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Gorgeous bump psycow!

New, OMG that woman is awful! I hope you gave her what for:hugs:

Yay 24:happydance:

Happy birthday Hey and Milos.

Hopeful:hugs: Hope you're ok now? Lol I do know what you mean about the language thing, my hubby's constantly on the phone speaking french or spanish and spanish is everywhere here and I don't understand either of them:dohh:

Lucky, yay for a bit more sleep

Wheres Lisa??


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- Yea i've calmed down a bit.. I didn't want to take the Ativan but I go to the point where either i could possibly have a seizure and get worse or i could take the medicine and calm down... I think a seizure would be worse thats what both my OB and Psychiatrist say, to take it as needed, and that was a moment where i needed it. 
Oh yea you're in AZ, so a lot of mexican people there... Miami is considered "the capitol of latin america", everyone here is from south america, central america, puerto rico, cuba, dominican republic... They think you're weird cause you don't speak spanish... I speak decent spanish but don't like to, I've always preferred the other languages more and working in art and fashion they came in much handier than spanish so i focused on them. I like the spanish they speak in spain, totally different, and Argentine's speak beautiful spanish because its just like Spainards.. not the crap they speak of latin america.

Did you decide when you're going to get your brazilian?


----------



## MilosMommy7

heyy- happy birthday to you too then! :)

wiggler- thanks :D me and SIL are just gonna go out to eat.

new- Milo is doing much better. giving her kisses and hugs. keeps trying to get in her face and wake her up lol.


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful, yep there are a lot of mexican people here so alot of Spanish. I have found that I often don't get spoken to as I dont speak it:shrug: Will do the brazilian probably a week on saturday if they can fit me in, need to have the hubby off work to fit me in:dohh: I agree about taking the meds, its about weighing the risks and a seizure is definately worse!:hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

New- I can't believe your friend is pulling that on you, she should know better. Hope you can get something figured out. :hugs:

Hopeful- Hope your feeling better, panic attacks are no fun.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua is sorted! Phew!! Right everything now sorted for tomorrow lol I now have 3 people on standby, and the original person has spoke to me in person and assures me she wont let me down (think things might be more complicated than I thought BUT still she could have spoke to me days ago about it) never mind, sorted now lol

Im sure Lisa is away having baby #16 we'll have a race on for the next 3-4 spots I think lol

Awww had huge cuddles with Joshua before bed, he is upset Im going to be away for at least 2 days, we've never been apart long before :( I hope fidget gets his skates on tomorrow xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Glad you have sorted out something for Joshua. Fingers crossed fidget shoots out super fast so you can get home fast :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Im on tenter hooks now if they over full and bump me to another day! Would be just my luck lol

Contracting here again, so hopefully its getting me fully ready for a quick and easy induction lol


----------



## Wiggler

Maybe you won't even need the induction! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh i will lol... and probably a few attempts :rofl:

Did you report the nuttas upstairs?


----------



## molly85

Aww New so glad you sorted Joshua that sounded like a nightmare there for a mo. i have left matt to deal with the dog and i thought that was stressful (his mum doesn't know she has just come into season yet. whoops) 

No one mentioned what they would do if they were over booked to me damn. who's checking in, in what order tomorrow?


----------



## new_to_ttc

They send you home Molly... if you even get in. Make sure you check you landline for any messages before you set off! lol

I think you and clarikins are checking in at 8am, me at 11am (save the best till last ;)) :haha: But I had my pre induction assessment today, so all i need is my 20 minutes monitoring immediately before examination then we set to go lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yea we reported them, our lovely HA is sending them a letter, useless eejits :dohh: Also let VS know and once we get the name of the dude at the council they will be sending their letter out. OH will be meeting with the people at the council again on Tuesday so hopefully they will help us.


----------



## new_to_ttc

What a nightmare hun :hugs: i really hope a move is on the cards super soon xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Well, even if the council don't listen to all the outside people telling them that living here is bad for us, they will still move us up to C band, With Bethany we are now officially overcrowded in this flat. So down from roughly 10 yr waiting time to about 5yrs...


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Best of luck to the ladies being induced tomoro i'll be thinking of u xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww just went up to my room to get my laundry and Joshua was flat out in my bed (hasnt slept in there for ages) and there was a little note on my pillow saying he was going to miss my cuddles for 2 days so sleeping in my bed to get loads tonight :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Awwwww!!!


----------



## 24/7

Glad all is sorted new. :hugs:
Horrendous stabbing pains in my cervix again tonight, it better be worth it, owwwiiieee!! xx


----------



## luckyme225

AWW New, how cute is he!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ooooo you got loads going on now hun, really hope its all doing things :) Any more updates from OH? he is quite the midwife lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah quite cute :cloud9: mustn't fall asleep on sofa tonight lol


----------



## mummy3

New:cloud9: I think that is one of the cutest things I have ever heard!

Good luck tomorrow ladies:flower:


----------



## 24/7

No more rummaging since earlier, am very achy down there so can't face anymore poking!! No BHs tonight which is abit disappointing though!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ah hun your body will just be having a rest xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Hopefully one that allows me some
Sleep before my visit to have y
Bp done tomorrow!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

oh yes sleep will be good!! What time is your appt? I wont have BnB from when I go tomorrow until im back so let me know how you got on via FB message :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

We are going to have lots of baby pictures soon! You girls better post asap so I can get my fix.


----------



## 24/7

I'm in at 9.30, not so much time to flap and send my bp up then!! 

Will keep you posted on fb, although if I'm in I can't as not even signal to send a text - What kind of hospital am
I in?! Lol!! xx


----------



## lisaf

Not sure who que-jumped on me lol! Still in labor. Was at 6 cm -2 station and 90% effaced when we checked into the hospital yesterday at 7:30pm. By 6:30 am I was 7 cm -1 station and 100% effaced. They talked me into pitiful which made my contractions harder and faster as they turned it up. I just couldn't take it anymore and when they told me I hadn't made any progress despite being in tears , shaking, and throwing up through contractions ... I had to give in and get some pain relief. After napping through contractions for 30 mins I still hadn't made any progress and had to get an epidural. That got me some sleep and by 2:30pm I was 100% effaced, 0 station and fully dilated. They're going to have start pushing at 3 pm ( any minute now)


----------



## molly85

i will be sending texts so one of teh other girls should update my journal for me.

ohh the hospital didn't take my number. will it be the on call community midwife who would call?? oh damn now i'm worried. atleast its not over actual birth lol

Or maybe theyonly book a set number i have never been there when all the rooms are busy infact it was empty.

Joshua is so cute


----------



## molly85

oh well done Lisa bet baby is smaller than they thought.

Hugs


----------



## hopefulmama

Wow Lisa, good luck!! You can do it!!


----------



## 24/7

Good luck Lisa!! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Also good luck to all the other girls getting inductions tomorrow


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good luck Lisa hun, you can do it! No one has queue jumped you hun, we're waiting for you .. oh hang on... you are queue jumping!!! lol Nahhh good luck hun hope to see you've had him before I log off and cant get back!

Molly, they will only book a certain number of inductions, its the spontanious labours, and prolonged labours that mess the system up. The ward can be empty, but if labour is busy you wont get induced until babies start popping out. It will be the hospital that cancel you, although if they cant reach you they may call your community midwife, or turn you away at the door. All things to be prepared for hun, but I hope it doesnt happen! Im trying to feel quite safe, my consultant insister T+10 not a day later, and tomorrow I will be T+11 lol so Im thinking they wont make me go any longer, but if they busy there really is nothing they can do! They can only have a certain number of people in labour with staff, and they have to leave room for spontaious labours that may occur during inductions!


----------



## molly85

Ok I will call before i leave but no one told me about taht i am peeved. I do remember having surgery they called "elective" and having to check for a bed. the hospital was miles away so you can imagine the sleep i got then.

I am hoping beds allowing etc. that i can pop my head phones in and nap while we wait. Sods law says it will work immediatly lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im sure it'll all go to plan Molly hun!!

24 hope you sleep tonight!

Hope you ladies over yonder dont get your pains tonight and manage some sleep - unless they the real ones that is!!

Keep going Lisa, thinking of you!

Im going up to bed now, try and sleep!! Having BHs every 10-15 minutes and I know its just mind games so going to try and sleep, if they wake me I'll address it then but not going to pace about tiring myself for another let down! Really scared about tomorrow, scared for me and for Joshua, its going to be a long couple of days. I'll try and get on BnB before I go in, I wont get back on until Im out of hospital then I dont think. 

Good luck ladies being induced tomorrow, and 24 hope your BP is ok! Will get you on FB before your sweep if Im not back to wish you luck! Do I sound nervous?? lol I sooo feel it!


----------



## molly85

New I'm sure we will be fine. will be intresting who gets the best time. hugs


----------



## mummy3

Go Lisa!!:happydance:


----------



## luckyme225

Yay Lisa!! Hope you're done pushing and baby is here!!!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck Lisa!

It's Hey's birthday too? Happy Birthday ladies!

Good luck with the inductions girls. Can't wait to see updates and pics.

Sorry about the anxiety attack Hopeful. I think the meds were the right decision too.

Still in limbo here. I had a great nap this morning and went on a nice, hilly walk. Still don't feel any different (other than sore hips)!


----------



## lisaf

Baby was born at 4:04pm (just over an hour of pushing). He is 9lbs 15ozs and 22 inches long. No name yet. He is in the NICU because he had a partially collapsed lung. He is doing great and pinked up nicely so he hasn't needed treatment at all but his ex-rays don't show improvement yet so they are keeping him there for now. :(. I've started pumping to get my supply going etc... He's amazing though. So gorgeous.

I had one long 1st degree tear.


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats Lisa!! So happy for you. Hope the little guy shows improvement soon. Can't wait for pics and to hear what name you guys choose!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Huga massive congratulations Lisa :) Hope the little man is feeling better in no time! cant wait to get home and see photo's :)

I didnt sleep too well lol And Ive been up since the crack of dawn, probably since before then lol 

I was just writing a note to Joshua's school to inform them of the changes (someone else collecting him etc) anyways, I wrote the date and realised today is 11th may! Joshua was born 03.05.03 .... how weird if fidget was born 11.05.11


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations Lisa!! :D:D 
How are you feeling new? xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Petrified?? lol Not one bit excited thats for sure! I cant accept fidget is coming, there is just so many other worries going on that my head is just one big train wreck. Everyone keeps telling me I'll be ok once it all starts, and once he is here etc... so lets hope for that! I fell asleep crying, and I woke up crying ... shall we just blame hormones :rofl:

Hope your BP is nice and low today hun! Only 2 sleeps until your sweep, if you need it, sounds like OH is doing a marvellous job at getting you started lol xxxxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisa- congrats! :flower: i hope things look better for him.


----------



## 24/7

I'll be thinking of you today!! But hopefully by tomorrow the little monkey will be here and you will be heading home to Joshua!! :hugs:

I think OH needs a career change, lol!! No BH's since yesterday early evening so hoping they appear again soon!! xx


----------



## span

Congratulations Lisa! Hope his lung improves quickly. :hugs:

Good luck with the inductions today guys. :hugs:

Good luck with the BP 24 - I've got my appointment at 9.30 so hoping mines nice and low again. *fingers crossed*.

Nothing eventful happened last night - more discharge, some a bit bloody and some clear and stringy. Another clearout this morning and more period pains.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol 24, you should suggest the career move to him :rofl:

Good luck with your BPs!! Im sure they'll both be nice and relaxed :) I really need to get some clothes on and take Joshua to school lol


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats Lisa!! I hope your little guy gets out of NICU soon!

Good luck with the inductions today ladies!


----------



## meow951

Congratulations Lisa :) I've put details on first page but when you get time let me know when you decide on a name and also the date he was born (rubbish at time differences!)

Good luck all ladies having inductions today! Can't wait to see lots of baby pictures.


----------



## wild2011

huge congrats Lisa, hope he improves soon for you x

gl to all with inductions xx


----------



## 24/7

Home again as they were happy with BP, back on Friday for sweep and another check!!

Sam was very cross with being monitored and spent the who time kicking and rolling to try and remove the monitors, lol!! He is 3/5 engaged today....

My contractions wee higher on the scale than last time and some were over 100, so MW has said slow labour and wait patiently for the real thing.... xx


----------



## span

Good appointment 24!

My BP was good too - a nice low 112/62! :thumbup:

Should be fine now for the birth centre (the MWs all LOVE to hear you want to use it) and don't need any more extra appointments - my next routine one is in a week but I HOPE I don't need it. :wacko:
Told MW about my bloody discharge and she said it sounds exactly like a bloody show.


----------



## wild2011

sounds like good news all round for u 24 and span! now come on babies, lol

spent most of the morning with a runny tummy and then being sick, trousers burst on school run so had to walk home holding them up :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Wild?! :o
:hugs: xx


----------



## wild2011

i feel like im gonna be the last 1 here :haha:


----------



## span

Oh Wild that did make me chuckle! :rofl:

We went to a wedding recently and hubby got pissed then started to REALLY annoy me - I tried storming off but it didn't have the same effect when my hold-ups, which had stuck grimly to my thighs all day, both decided to fall down to my ankles! I really did look a sight! :blush:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:

it took me half hour this morning to find something to wear on my bottom half, its too cold for my maxi dresses, my leggings are getting a very see thru crutch, and my 6 pairs of maternity jeans all slide down as ive lost the top of my legs and arse, so i opted for a pair of pre preg ones under my bump, which were loose but the tummy bit was firmly in place with the fastened poppper, till i bent down :rofl: i died, :haha:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Yey well done Lisa he was a big boy hope his Lung improves!

Thinking of u ladies being induced can't wait for updates :D

Still not a single twinge here, i decided i'd like to try a 2nd sweep before induction so have one booked for 4.30pm today it's worth a try & even if it doesn't put me into labour it's gotta help me on my way a little for my Friday?
It will also be nice to get baby checked even though she's moving alot more today & i can find out if i've progressed at all :D


----------



## wild2011

sounds like a brilliant idea, all the more sweeps the better, cant do ne thing but progress things surely! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Congrats Lisa! I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## BizyBee

Congratulations Lisa! I hope he's showing improvement already. Can't wait to hear his name and see pics.

Still nothing going on with me. Just another day overdue with no signs. I am trying to be very patient, but I am starting to get anxious. I wish I was able to continue working through last week at least. It would've taken my mind off of things and I'd have more time with my kids. Too late now though! :shrug:


----------



## Psycow

Congrats Lisa!!!! I hope your little man gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## mummy3

Huge congrats Lisa!, cant wait to see pics and hear his name! Hope little mans lung improves quickly:flower:

Goodluck for inductions ladies:hugs:

24/7 span, yay for the lower bps:happydance: Hopefully not long now...

wild :dohh: i've had that before lol. :hugs: for still being sick.

Bizy:hugs:

Hopeful, any signs with you?

Wud, the sweep is defo a good plan, hope it works!:flower:


----------



## molly85

Well no probs here. sat on my hospital bed letting medicine do it's thing as i had very little sleep last night.

I am doing an on going birth story on journal. 

Well done Lisa. you got the little monster out. Hope he improves so you can get some proper mummy baby time


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- No signs today, right when i got into bed last night i got some major tightening and light cramps, but then wore off.


----------



## luckyme225

I'm in a decent mood this morning, didn't think I knew how to not be a grump anymore. I got decent sleep so that probably helped. Enjoying my coffee and watching the news. Connor is sleeping in, which never happens these days. My cousins girlfriend who was due the same day as me got induced yesterday, so a bit jealous. I'm really coming to terms that baby will come when he is ready though. I want him to be healthy and ready to go. It's more passing time that is the most annoying, I've ran out of things to do. I can't go anywhere because my tailbone bone pain can cripple me to the point where I'll drop to the ground while walking.

Good luck with your inductions today ladies. Hope everyone is really favorable and it goes fast.


----------



## 24/7

I started the day with a PMA, and all has now gone - I'm tired, fed up and just want to get it over with now. :( xx


----------



## Psycow

Glad u r off to a good start today Lucky =D, hope u feel better soon 24/7


----------



## luckyme225

24 :hugs::hugs::hugs: and lots of labor dust :dust:

Well my doctors business office just called and said they faxed the paperwork for my husband to get family leave so he can take some time off when baby is born. So happy so have that taken care of, hubby said he wouldn't give Liam his blessing to come until the paperwork had gone through. So we will see if hubby's blessing convince Liam to come out ;)


----------



## Psycow

Yah - that's great use about your hubby's paternity leave paperwork :) How long will he be able to take off?


----------



## luckyme225

His employer allows for four weeks off for the father but he doesn't want to use four weeks vacation so he will be taking 2 weeks unpaid and one week paid (3 weeks total). It will be so nice to have him around for 3 weeks while our 3 year old adjusts to having a brother.


----------



## wild2011

that will be lovely lucky, dh will take 2-3 days off, i'd rather he keep the money coming in and we can then take longer holiday over the christmas/new year period to go to albania when sprout as around 6 months old, he will probably just leave a little later for work and come home a little earlier to help with the school run in the morning and bedtimes. x


----------



## luckyme225

Wild- vacation over Christmas will be really nice for you guys. I don't think we will be going on a big vacation until our Hawaii trip in 2013.


----------



## wild2011

lucky that sounds amazing, we dont go very often, and we do get our hols, its only to albania, occasionally stop off in italy, ir greece depends which way we travel and if we drive it, as flights are stupidly priced. off to order dh round with his painting duties, feeling bossy tonight hahah xx


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful that sucks they are stopping and starting:hugs:

Lucky, yay for not being a grump lol and for sorting out your hubbys leave! Hawaii is amazing, I love it there:cloud9:

24/7, hope you feel better soon hun:hugs:

Good luck molly!

Wild, how you feeling now?


----------



## BizyBee

I'm soooo bored... I have a few things I can do, but none of it is all that appealing!


----------



## 24/7

Same BB, and having a very low evening today which doesn't help. :( xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Had my sweep & examination & according to this mw i haven't progressed at all since my last sweep she even said it was quite posterior & hard to do whereas the other mw had no probs? Surely i'm not going backwards lol??
She was shocked at how low she is very deeply engaged but i'm not uncomfortable at all probably more comfortable than when she wasn't?

Oh well we'll see if it does anything if not Friday's not too far away :D

When will we hear from New is she updating any of us through fb or do we just have tp wait till she's home??

Good luck Molly x

Great news that the paternity leave is sorted my dh will have a week off x


----------



## 24/7

Oh wud - What are these babies up to?! Your cervix reverses, my baby reverses - JUST GET OUT NOW!! 

Just checked news FB, hoepfully she won't mind me updating, but no labour as yet. xx


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone, doing good here. A little sore though. It's so hard not to have our baby in our room with us. He's doing so good... He hasn't needed ANY treatment, just there to make sure his lungs clear up. Still waiting to find out if he can come to our room... Once they start that process they will take him off the IV and let him actually eat some of my milk. If his glucose levels look good after eating then we get to bring him over to our room.


----------



## 24/7

Hope he is back with you soon Lisa. :hugs: xx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww hope u have him with you soon Lisa xxxxxxx

Mind u it was a different mw & she really struggled to even find the heartbeat whereas my mw has never had a problem so maybe i can just blame her ha ha :D


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully your little guy is back with you soon Lisa :hugs: Brilliant news that he hasn't needed any treatment.

Went out and got Bethany some pink stuff today. Can't wait to dress her up tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

Short fingers?! :p Quite glad my usual MW isn't doing my sweep, she is a big lady with short fat fingers, I want long thin ones!! ;)

We need pink pics wiggler!! xx


----------



## lisaf

Lol, short fingers HURT :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Exactly Lisa - OH can reach, so I want someone with longer fingers so they can reach higher than him!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

Eek, short fat fingers? That sort of thing is enough to give me nightmares :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I'm going to be super nervous, so it won't be an easy job!! :p xx


----------



## hopefulmama

24- y r u s nervous to get the sweep? it will just make it worse if you're tense.


----------



## 24/7

Just the idea of it hopeful, I've never had an internal before.... I want to have it, and am excited to find out what is going on, just can't get the bit of worry out my head. I also know the waiting will send my BP up, which is stressing me out too. xx


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - don't be nervous hun :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

24- dont be nervous.. all you girls on here made me so freaked out to get my cervix checked because everyone on here said it would hurt and blah blah, so when i did it she didn't tell me before she was going to actually do it and i thought she was just looking in there and she kept talking to me so i was relaxed and it was nothing.. didn't hurt and wasn't uncomfortable at all just different. I'm getting a sweep done tomorrow as well and not by my regular OB by another dr in the practice who i've never met, so thats what makes me nervous is dealing with new dr, not the sweep part.. If you're ok when your hubby checks you whos not a professional i think you'll be fine.


----------



## 24/7

Thanks hopeful. :hugs: xx


----------



## BizyBee

I had a few internals and they weren't bad. I haven't had a sweep done since my cervix was so tightly closed. Good luck!


----------



## wild2011

24 dont be nervous, it doesnt hurt during it hunni, sometimes a bit uncomfortable if ur tense, and niggles after are good signs! xxxxx


----------



## 24/7

Thanks wild, think I'm just completely frazzled now and very emotional!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: which of course is only natural xxx


----------



## 24/7

I feel like I'm going mad!! :p I just want things to start now, or atleast have some BH's again, but nothing. xx


----------



## luckyme225

:hugs: 24- None of my cervical checks have ever hurt but I suppose it could be luck with who's doing it. The process of the sweep didn't bug me it's the pain you can get afterward that sucks but I'm assuming the cramping is what helps get labor going. You'll probably lose your plug too if you haven't already, might notice spotting as well from the internal.


----------



## 24/7

Woooo, I may finally lose my plug!! :D:D How far into the cervix do they go? OH hasn't reported feeling anything inside it, so what do they sweep? If thats not a silly question.... :p xx


----------



## Lover

I had my baby boy, Leo on Friday 6th May - 9 days early. He was 8lbs 6oz :D


----------



## meow951

Congrats Lover :)


----------



## luckyme225

I believe they go all the way up the cervix because they want to separate the membranes from baby in hopes that it will get some natural prostagladins going.

congrats Lover


----------



## 24/7

Hmm.... OH can't reach any higher he can only go about a cm in before he runs out of finger, so I'm guessing it will still be too high for the sweep?! xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

lover - congrats! :)

who else had a baby? it went from 16 to 18 since the last time i looked. lol


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Lover!


----------



## BizyBee

Milos, it was Lisa! :)


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

24 a sweep has never hurt me i wouldn't have asked for a second one if it did ;)


----------



## mummy3

Never had a sweep so dont know how they feel, but had plenty of internals and cant say they hurt. Except for one 6 weeks after Eilidh where they used the speculum thing and it snagged on something inside, OUCH!!:wacko:

Congrats Lover:flower:

Lisa, hope you have your little guy in your room now:hugs:

Any news from new?


----------



## hopefulmama

I wonder if New has had her baby?


----------



## 24/7

According to fb new hasn't started having contractions yet following two pessries.... Fidget is taking his time still!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

C&P from news FB status. 2 hours ago -
Fidget is refusing to move i think i'm here for the duration and i'm missing joshua so much already

I hope fidget comes soon! He really does seem to be trying to hang on til Xmas day!


----------



## lisaf

Baby has to stay in the NICU another night...maybe more. I'm not dealing well with that news. The doctors are wonderful and very patiently explained it all so I understand why he has to stay (mostly to monitor him because the issue he has is a risk that something could go wrong and the consequences could be really bad so it needs to be watched so that he gets the help he needs quickly if he struggles.) we are waiting for his Edward to show improvement. I have a slim hope to room in with him for a few hours before I'm discharged but I may be sent home without my baby. I will get the chance to breast feed tonight if his glucose levels are good after taking my expressed colostrum. 

I'm just sitting here in my room sobbing. :( :cry:
I'm happy he is doing so well but just broken-hearted that he can't be with me like all the other babies I hear on the maternity ward. 

I got really mad at DH for spending over an hour with his mom in the NICU... (in his defense I told him I would take a nap). I know my MIL loves our baby but if she is in there with DH, I'm not allowed in (ward rules limit to 2 people per baby at a time). I just feel like his family should back off and not hog my child.


----------



## new_to_ttc

hopefulmama said:


> I wonder if New has had her baby?

pmsl i cant even get the internet to work never mind get a baby out lol

2 pesseries and no progression.i totally broke down earlier when i spoke to joshua totally missing him and not coping well. contracting mildy hoping for progression at breakfast examination or i really think i will get upset. sat on a ball hoping to bring him down. this is too hard to use so wont be able tokeep up. hope u allok


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Aww New hope things speed up for u xxx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Oh Lisa u poor thing an hour is a bit much when u could be in with him hope u can have him all to yourself soon xxx


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- sorry to hear all this.. did you end up with an epidural? How are you feeling now physicially?


----------



## hopefulmama

New- sorry its taking too long, do they not give pitocin there?


----------



## mummy3

Aww Lisa NICU is so tough, and I'm sure much harder when you really weren't expecting it:hugs:

New! Naughty Fidget! :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Lisa, and sorry about the NICU stay. I know how hard it is to have a full-term baby in the NICU and hear all the other babies crying, and having visitors cooing over the new one, but you get to sit there empty-handed. I'm sure he'll pull through and you'll get to bring him home soon.

New - COME ON FIDGET!! Quit being like Anberlin! Come on out!

Congrats to any other Mommies and babies I missed...Sorry I haven't been around. The last two weeks have been absolute chaos with all of Zoe's appointments and trying to switch Anberlin's days and night. Speaking of...7:30pm...perhaps I should wake her up.


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- I'm sorry your having to go through this. Do they know why his lung partially collapsed? Hope the levels come back good and you can breastfeed tonight. :hugs:

New- I can't believe how much fidget wants to stay in there, I thought for sure he'd be early was all the trouble he was giving you. Hope he starts to speed things up so he can come home and meet his brother soon.


----------



## hopefulmama

When did you guys start doing 'tummy time' with your newborn and for how long a day?


----------



## mummy3

I was told to do tummy time from as soon as she was out NICU so I would say from newborn. We do at least 30 mins a day, although she's not terribly happy about doing it:haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

mummy- thanks, thats what i thought.


----------



## hopefulmama

Jeez i just made the best milkshake.. i sucked it down in less that 5 minutes


----------



## luckyme225

I was pouty last night because hubby wouldn't get me an oreo cookie shake from jack in the box. I made up for it today by dipping oreos in cool whip haha.


----------



## hopefulmama

haha i've never dipped oreos in cool whip, sounds good though will have to try in the next week before no more oreos for me. I ate a super healthy dinner, that was so boring and blah.. had bean sprouts, soy beans, chickpeas, corn, broccoli, tofu with spring mix and spinach.... I was dying for something bad after.. i'm trying to slowly get myself back ito eating super healthy but still having a daily treat till i give birth. I don't think i could just go cold turkey and go total health nut so this plan works for me.. sad that i'm weaning myself off of naughty food.


----------



## luckyme225

I've never thought to do it before but hubby suggested it to me as an alternative to getting me the shake. Of course I couldn't try it in front of him to let him know I've caved to the idea. It was amazing. I'll eat shitty until the end, I did good with going cold turkey last time, mostly because I didn't have time to eat. I did eat shitty in the hospital but I figured I deserved it after birthing a baby. I will be having a huge cheeseburger, fries and shake once again when this lil babe decides to come.


----------



## molly85

Some one send New my love I don't have her on facebook.

we are in the same place but she is a pessarie ahead. spent most the night contracting away. I am sure thats what theywere first time I have seen a bum through my bump lol


----------



## xshell79

Congratulations to all the new mummys xxx

I'm going in to be induced tomo due to less fetal movement. So carnt wait to hold my little girl x


----------



## molly85

it'sd not to bad make sure you have normal sanitary towels with you as it can be pretty messy. and make sure you have tissues and maybe wet wies to wipe down with. my top tips of the day.


----------



## meow951

Lisa- Sorry about your little man :( You need to put your foot down and say that you need to see your baby. It's really important that you and your DH bond with him. There will be plenty of time for MIL to see him. I'm sure if you explained that then they'd understand. If they don't then they're obviously not worth the hassle!

New & Molly- Hope things get going quickly for you


----------



## Wiggler

I hope the inductions are going well ladies!

As promised, here is some pink piccies!
 



Attached Files:







PICT0146.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6









PICT0147.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wild2011

ive done 6 watery clear outs in a little over an hour, on alert at the mo, dont think naything will come of it but started with the girls like this, and dh woke up and told me to have him today :grr: no pressure then dear hubby! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Hopeful- basically I ended up with an epidural Because my labor stalled. I dont quite know why it did (possibly dehydration combined with spilling keytones). I was 6th when I got to the hospital and labor doesnt usually stall in those circumstances. So 12-14 hours later, I was only 7th and they suggested pitocin. Once those contractions started, I could no longer cope as well... I hung in there for a few hours and only progressed to 7.5cm. So I ended up with an epidural because I was not coping well and wasn't even making progress. The epidural helped because they could break my water and turn up the pitocin.

Thanks everyone for the good wishes. I'm really not handling the NICU situation well at all... Details in my journal... Hard to keep updating from my phone


----------



## span

Sorry he's still in NICU Lisa - must be really hard to deal with when all you want is loads of cuddles. Sorry you've have issues too with regards to staff and breastfeeding. Glad you spoke up. :hugs:


----------



## span

Hopefully something will happpen for you Wild as things seem to be settling down over here. :nope:


----------



## wild2011

dont think anything is going to come of it span, :cry: :haha: im gunna have weeks of this i just know it


----------



## span

Ooooh weeks of clearouts - niiiiiiice. :haha:

I've had a clearout each morning for the last 3 mornings now. :blush:

Oh and sorry to put this on the same post but Wiggler she looks so pretty in that dress! :cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i had one clear out that was super yuck befre i went into labour with leila, and a whole day of it before having sienna, so i was kinda hoping this wouldnt go on and on, but have a feeling thats what sprout has in store for mummy. :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Almost eight hours of labour now, and just about hanging on at home - Getting tired now though but trying to keep going. xx


----------



## wild2011

:happydance: come on sam, u and fidget are fighting for the next spot! xx


----------



## 24/7

I think new will win the race, but as long as Sam is only a little bit behind I'll be happy. :D xx


----------



## wild2011

:haha: he's well on his way too hunni xxx


----------



## 24/7

I really hope so, I can't do this for days!! xx


----------



## wild2011

think he'll be here by tonight or early hours at a push. x


----------



## luckyme225

Good luck 24. Sounds like you wont need the sweep after all.

No clear outs here, matter of fact I'm having the opposite problem for the first time in a long time. About a week now I've not had much coming out which is weird considering I drink espresso, eat yogurt, high fiber oatmeal, and take a probiotic. I didn't have a clear out with Connor though, matter of fact I slowed down like I have now. I remember the day I went into labor thinking I wish I could poop already :rofl: baby did the trick, couple hours after I gave birth I had to go.


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: i enjoyed my first poop after each baby, pile free toilet time! :haha: xx


----------



## lisaf

I didn't get a clearout unless you count throwing up during labor, lol 

Sorry my posts are a little self-centered right now.. Hard to keep up. Only got 40 mins of sleep last night due to stress of trusting that nurse. The good news is that my breastfeeding attempts are just leaping forward and he actually latched and sucked for several minutes on our last try. Waiting to hear from he doctor about his latest exray sometime in the next hour or so.


----------



## wild2011

glad ur bf is going well. 

and will be thinking of u hun, hope results are good and help things move forward. xxx


----------



## luckyme225

I was scared to poop, especially after just getting stitched. I kept thinking why me, why now. The nurse had to help me to the restroom because the epidural hadn't worn off in one of my legs so I had to shoo her away :haha: I already had a baby in front of these poor people, I wasn't about to poop with her around.

Lisa :hugs: we love to hear your updates. So glad baby was able to breastfeed for a bit.


----------



## meow951

Come one ladies we need more babies!

:hugs: lisa you need to let it out somewhere we don't mind :)


----------



## lisaf

Lol I still haven't pooped... Scared!! But they did give me stool softeners. When I had to pee at first after delivery I kept joking that I would fill up their bucket thing.... Turns out I did :rofl: almost overflowed it :) nurse said she had never actually see someone do that :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

I had problems with my epidural so my left leg was numb 24 hours after removal. One of the nurses said they were going to give me a catheter and I told her no way they were, they could get me a portable potty before I'd let them cath me again.

Maybe you lost a few lbs of fluid with your after baby pee Lisa lol.


----------



## lisaf

Lol ... Well I had so much fluid in me from all the I've that it probably didn't count as a loss. I HATED the catheter... I wasn't totally numb in that area and spent the first hour with the epidural moaning because it was so uncomfortable ... Of course I swear that baby was poking/playing with the inside tip of it ... Kept feeling the catheter move etc


----------



## meow951

I was nervous to poo as well lol I just waited until i needed to go and let it do its own thing :haha:

It was actually fine and felt the same a before! Don't know what i was so worried about :)


----------



## luckyme225

I enjoyed the epidural but I did not enjoy the catheter. I was totally fine going into labor with getting a big needle in my back if I needed it, the thought didn't scare me but the catheter I was NOT looking forward too. I just remember it feeling uncomfortable in my pee hole. Of course it was worth it for me to take away the pain of pitocin contraction, hate that stuff.


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry that you are going through all this Lisa. :hugs:

Good luck to the girls who are in labor!

Still no news from me.


----------



## JJay

Lisaf, just noticed your LO is here! Congratulations x


----------



## MilosMommy7

lisa - i ws scared to poop after milo too. lol. i ended up being super constipated. so make sure to take your pills! :p this time i was scared, but still let it happen. a little painful still :/


Ava had a 2 week check up today. she is now 7 lbs 4oz and 19 3/4 inches. :D


----------



## mummy3

24/7:happydance: how you getting on now hun?

Lisa:hugs: Yay for your bfing, love hearing your updates!

Lucky, lol I went the same way, our bodies are probably immune to caffeine:haha:

Any sign of fidget?

Milos, shes doing well! 

Bizy:hugs: Could happen at any time


----------



## BizyBee

I hope so Mummy! I'm actually still feeling pretty good and am enjoying these last days of pregnancy. I'm more anxious cause I want to see him. I also think the longer he stays in, the bigger he gets and the less time I have with him before going back to work.


----------



## Wiggler

YYYYYAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!! Fidget is here and he is bloody gorgeous!!!!! Huge congrats new!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## span

Congratulations to New and Fidget! :cloud9:

By the look of 24s journal she's well underway at the birth centre! :happydance:


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats New!!!!!!!!!!!! About time fidget decides to make an appearance.

Milo- glad ava's appointment went well

Mummy- hope your having a good day

Bizzy- When do you have to go back to work?


----------



## Psycow

Congrats NEW!


----------



## mummy3

Yay! Big congrats new!:happydance: Cant wait to see pics!

Go 24/7 too!:happydance:

Bizy:hugs: Hopefully he will come asap to give you lots of cuddles before you go back to work.

Lucky, eventful day here lol, how you doing? Any signs?

Span, how you doing?:hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

Got my sweep done today... not that bad, not that great, just pressure. I'm 90% effaced, fully engaged at 0 position and and dilated around 2.5 cm.. also my cervix is very short now and very soft.. dr told me doesn't think i'll make it to my induction and assuming i'll go before that... 

congrats 24 and new!


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- no signs, baby feel like he's hanging out of my vag but it's felt that way for weeks since he's engaged lol. Back pain too but that's from carrying my extra weight I'm sure.

Hopeful- yay for probably going before induction!!


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful that sounds super positive, I give it no more than 2 or 3 days before you get you little man, you must be so excited:happydance:

lucky,how much have you gained? I gained like 80lb with my first:wacko: Eek at hanging out lol, do you have a sweep booked?


----------



## Psycow

That's exciting news Hopeful :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

congrats to new and 24! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

mummy- HA I doubt it. i have no faith that i'll go into labor... it's never anything but a bunch of false contractions


----------



## mummy3

Lol hopeful wait till the false contractions disappear and it'll happen, babies love to arrive when you least expect them:haha:


----------



## luckyme225

mummy- 40lbs so far. I gained 60+ with #1 so better than last time I guess haha. They will probably do a sweep at my 39 weeks appointment but we will see. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so hoping there has been some progress from 2 weeks ago but not counting on it.


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- yea i'm waiting haha.. me and lucky are in the same boat looks like we've both gained the same amount of weight and are both equally as pessimisitic about going into labor. I'm trying to keep my hopes in reality and not get too jazzed up haha


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful, book a stay at a non-refundable place for you and hubby this weekend and you'll for sure go into labor tomorrow.


----------



## mummy3

You got the gain down by a third lucky, thats very good going:thumbup: Alot with my first was water from the Pre-e but still #2 was also over the 60lb, #3 was 50lb and #4 around 30lb lol its going down but they earlier so probably would have hit 60lb with them all:haha: You have a good chance of being favourable for a sweep and having progressed as connor was a 39 weeker right? Still, good luck hun:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh sounds like there will be lots more baby announcements soon!! :happydance:

Oh poop, I'm really broody again now :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

:rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Yeah, they could do a sweep now if they wanted as I was 1cm dilated and 70% effaced as of 2 weeks ago. Midwife thought I would go early as most moms who have had a previous baby don't efface until close to labor. Connor was born at 39 weeks exactly by the time he came out. I imagine I will be a little grumpy if I make it to Tuesday since it will be the most pregnant I have ever been. :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Its only thursday, you got loadsssa time:haha: I heard that too about effacing so by that you're really close already!


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully it won't be long now Lucky!!!


----------



## luckyme225

I'm going to spend tomorrow and Saturday forgetting I'm pregnant (well as best as I can) and hopefully just enjoy some time with Connor and the husband.


----------



## heyyady

Oh wow- congrats New- about DANG time, too!
Good luck 24! 

Labor dust and luck to all the rest of you!!!

Lisa- don't be afraid to poop! :haha:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats New!

Good luck 24. 

I don't go back to work until the next school year (the beginning of September) but I know it'll go by so fast. I want as much time to nurse as possible. Not sure if I'll continue to pump once I go back to work.


----------



## 24/7

I did it!! And now have a beautiful little boy - Samuel, born at 4.34 this morning weighing 7lbs8oz after 23 hours of labour!! Did it all on gas and air and he was born with both hands infront of his face which is what made it so long, but escaped with just a graze and feel like I have sat on a bowling ball!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

YAY! Huge congrats hun!!! x x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

congrats! :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Congrats 24!!! 

Yeah! May babies abound :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats 24!!


----------



## Inge

omg congrats on the new may babies :happydance::happydance:
well done girls :thumbup:


----------



## meow951

Congrats new and 24!


----------



## span

Congratulations to 24. :flower:

Wow it's really got quiet in here with everyone off having babies or looking after them!


----------



## molly85

whoops forgoy to get abby added. born 12/05/11 at 4.37 pm weighing 5lb10oz


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats Molly! x x x


----------



## wild2011

24/7 said:


> I did it!! And now have a beautiful little boy - Samuel, born at 4.34 this morning weighing 7lbs8oz after 23 hours of labour!! Did it all on gas and air and he was born with both hands infront of his face which is what made it so long, but escaped with just a graze and feel like I have sat on a bowling ball!! xx

huge congrats, :happydance: well done u! :hugs: exact weight as sienna and the weight i predicted :happydance:


----------



## wild2011

huge congrats new and molly! its all go in here!!!! :happydance:

ok so ive been really sick today, and had to rock and sway thru leilas class assembly, i have a feeling this is the start of it, dont mark my words though i may be wrong, but im niggling away here :rofl: x


----------



## hopefulmama

24- Congrats!! I'm sure you feel relieved now that you've given birth and it wasn't as scary as you thought!


----------



## span

Congratulations to Molly. :happydance:

Hope it's the start of something Wild - no major change for me today. STILL losing plug, especially after waves of period pains. STILL having a daily (at least) clearout. Only difference is that today I feel like I've been kicked in the tail bone. :wacko:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats 24 and Molly! :happydance:

Who's left that is overdue? Is it just me and Wud?


----------



## hopefulmama

Molly- congrats!


----------



## mummy3

24/7, molly, HUGE congrats!!:happydance:

Ooh wild, if you think you might be niggling dont go too far:winkwink:


----------



## 24/7

I'm home!! :D Piccies in my journal.... xx


----------



## luckyme225

Big congrats 24/7 and Molly!!!!!

Wild- how dare you start having labor symptoms on me, your supposed to stick it out until the end with me :rofl: hopeful is already leaving me early.


----------



## 24/7

Go wild and span!! :D:D I never noticed losing my plug, so I'll save that for next time. :p

Bizy, just wanted to say, on the day of labour I wasn't properly engaged but still went into labour naturally and my water broke as the MW tried to see how many CM dilated I was, and as soon as they went Sam came flying down, just at an awkward angle with his hands under his chin, so it made labour slower as I had to push him out at the odd angle, but it was till only a 23 hour labour with 2.5 hours of pushing despite not being engaged. xx


----------



## Psycow

Hey Lucky - how'd your appointment go? I had one this morning with my doc too - all looks good - cervix is still way high though, about 65-70% effaced and 2-3cm dilated ... I asked her about the Full Moon having any power over labour, and she said her friend in college did a study on it, and it's just a wives tale, but it's still fun to put a little hope into it ;). lol. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - Awww! Sam is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Psycow

Congrats 24 =d


----------



## Psycow

Congrats Molly!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- did u watch vampire diaries finale last nite?


----------



## wild2011

mummy, i wont be going far, still niggles that are ouchie but no labor im afraid, keeping myself prepared tho :rofl:

lucky, im not going ne where just yet. think ive got my hopes up!

span hope things progress instead of teasing u lol x


----------



## wild2011

24 sam is gorgeous! xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks 24 for giving me hope. My stomach is definitely hanging low, but it has been like that for weeks. He still isn't in my pelvis. I can feel his head (which I keep thinking I'm going to squish) every time I sit and lean to my left side.

4 days over now and I am bored. I've run out of things to do and everyone is working right now. I was thinking about heading to the mall, but I really shouldn't drive as I have pregnancy carpel tunnel and my hands are especially swollen/sore today.

Any news from Wud? I believe she was being induced today.


----------



## 24/7

Mine was never a low bump, and boy did I feel it when he dropped down in labour, it was like chinese burns to my lower stomach!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Oh and wild, thanks for warning me re blood leakage and embarrasment, stood up earlier and felt blood running down my leg and as I was in black, no harm done. :D:D xx


----------



## hopefulmama

I dont know if i've dropped, i'm fully engaged but people who see me who have had kids keep telling me it hasn't dropped yet.. i'm pretty sick of people giving me their opinion or their experience with their pregnancy without me asking. i don't know why people who have 2 kids or more think that they are the mayor of pregnancy advice and and feel need to spew it like they know it all.. when most likely their experience is not like yours or they were pregnant like 10 yrs or more ago and probably don't even remember.

bizy- i wouldn't drive at 4 days over... i'm not even term and i'm nervous to drive now.


----------



## luckyme225

Psycow said:


> Hey Lucky - how'd your appointment go? I had one this morning with my doc too - all looks good - cervix is still way high though, about 65-70% effaced and 2-3cm dilated ... I asked her about the Full Moon having any power over labour, and she said her friend in college did a study on it, and it's just a wives tale, but it's still fun to put a little hope into it ;). lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.

I haven't left yet. Appointment isn't until 1pm so I will update tonight when I get home from the zoo. Lucky you for being nicely dilated and effaced. Have you been having contractions or anything yet?


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- Of course I watched the season finale. I don't know how I'll make it to fall with no new episodes uh!


----------



## hopefulmama

Ya me neither.. Effin blows to go that long.. i wish they didn't do these 4-5 month lapses.


----------



## BizyBee

Hopeful, I hear ya! I am getting sick of everyone's advice too. The best is when they look so pleased with themselves when they guess I'm having a boy. I just think, "You had a 50% chance. It's not that impressive" :haha: I try to just ignore it, but I get more comments the longer I go past due and it's kinda annoying me. And I don't get annoyed very easily!


----------



## Psycow

luckyme225 said:


> Psycow said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lucky - how'd your appointment go? I had one this morning with my doc too - all looks good - cervix is still way high though, about 65-70% effaced and 2-3cm dilated ... I asked her about the Full Moon having any power over labour, and she said her friend in college did a study on it, and it's just a wives tale, but it's still fun to put a little hope into it ;). lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I haven't left yet. Appointment isn't until 1pm so I will update tonight when I get home from the zoo. Lucky you for being nicely dilated and effaced. Have you been having contractions or anything yet?Click to expand...

Thanks - and good luck with your appointment - and have a great time at the zoo! I think i've had a few contractions, nothing really painful though, so it's a little hard to tell. Not sure if having my cervix still really high is an issue though ... Dr. doesn't seem to think so, but I can't help but think that it means it will take a while to come down. lol.


----------



## hopefulmama

bizy- haha ya its funny when they guess the sex and they're right.. u had a good chance get over it hahaha. I'm sure u have a lot more patience than me, you're a teacher to little kids.. i have no patience for people and especially now so i sometimes flip out if i hear it for more than a couple minutes, everything is already annoying me so i'm in mega bitch mode.. I hope you go into labor soon, did the dr say anything about induction if it didnt happen by a certai date? i think u said something about tuesday or i could be mixing you up?


----------



## luckyme225

Psycow- Thanks, hopefully should be a good day all around. Your cervix will get lower the closer you get to labor. Cervical changes can happen overnight though so it's not something to be worried about. Pretty sure mines really high still.


You guys should have worked in a hospital, you would have loved it haha. Every room I would go into the patient would start with "Are you pregnant" then move onto "Let me guess what your having". Every time they guessed girl and I told them they were wrong they would be taken back and say "Are you sure" and "I would have never guessed by how your carrying".


----------



## hopefulmama

OMG i'd flip.. My doorman and valet lady still play this game of are you sure to this day... like every sonogram i've had is wrong and their job makes them the authority hahaha

so i think i might go see bridesmaids tonight.. looks very funny.


----------



## luckyme225

That movie does look like it could be entertaining. Candy, popcorn and nachos sound good.


----------



## hopefulmama

i want dibs and nachos hahah


----------



## 24/7

My appertite has disappeared now, as has my bump!! :p xx


----------



## BizyBee

Oh man Lucky. That would drive me crazy. 

Hopeful, I do have a ridiculous amounts of patience at times (really need it when teaching 7 year olds), but recently things like that bug me. It's to be expected, I guess.

My appetite hasn't been great this week, but theater popcorn does sound appealing right now.


----------



## Wiggler

lol its amazing how fast the appetite dissapears


----------



## 24/7

I could barely eat a few mouthfuls of my dinner, bad times!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Eek! Try to eat little and often, it'll help keep your energy levels up. I'm surprised at how little I can eat in one go now considering 2 weeks ago I was on mammoth portions of food :haha: x x x


----------



## 24/7

I think being super tired doesn't help, I ache all over from the pushing and have asore throat and lips from G&A. xx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Don't worry, you'll start to feel better soon. More human and less like roadkill! x x x


----------



## 24/7

I hope so, I truely admire all you girls with tears, as its hard enough with just the bowling ball in my bum feeling and the soreness of having had a baby come out my foof!!xx


----------



## Wiggler

I never had the odd feeling in my bum after Dylan, but I did this time, its so horrible, but it goes after a few days :)

Tears suck. Mine is still sore :cry: Hopefully it is healing nicely still, MW is checking it on Tuesday when hopefully she will finally be able to discharge me and Bethany. Ibuprofen is my friend though :haha:


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry hopeful. Just realized I missed your question. I have an appt Monday. Depending on his size, I'll either be induced or have a c section on Tuesday.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hey ladies Livi Louise was born yesterday 12th May (the day before i was due to be induced) at 10.42am weighing 9lbs
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09750.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09762.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09731.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09757.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats hun!!! She is absolutely stunning!! x x x


----------



## mummy3

Big congrats wud!! She's beautiful:cloud9:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Wud! She's adorable. Love the pic with all of your kids.


----------



## heyyady

Congrats Wud! She's soooo cute! And those cheeks!


----------



## MilosMommy7

wud - congrats! :hugs: love the pics.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

My birth story xxx
Will only share this photo with u ladies as i think it's funny,
this was during the break of my 3 minute contractions i certainly wasn't that happy during them :D
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09689.jpg

Had my 2nd sweep at 4.30pm on Wednesday, woke up at 2.30am Thursday morning & was loosing a bit more of my plug (tmi) & started having irregular & not very painful contractions,
so i got up & made the kids packed lunches, washed up sorted washing (all the things i should've done the night before,
watched a bit of hollyoaks contractions were coming about every 20 minutes then all of a sudden went to 5 & 3 minutes & were more painful so at 6am i woke Dan & asked him to get the kids ready, i had a bath & the kids went to my friends.
Got to the birthing centre at about 8am contractions were 3 mins apart now, was 6cms dilated so got in the birthing pool at 9am,
the mw was lovely but really just let me get on with it, i found it a bit difficult as she never examined me again so i never got the _right your 10cms you can push now_, so was a little scared to push as i thought i might do myself some damage she just told me to do what my body told me to so reluctently i pushed, & within a few minutes she was born, i just remember the mw saying are you going to pick her up, nut i was a bit out of it at that point so the mw got her from the bottom of the pool,
& i held her whilst crying of happiness & saying how tiny she looked we were shocked to later find out she weighed 9lbs!

So Livi Louise Barr my little water baby was born at 10.42 on Thursday 12th May with no pain relief, no stitches but did tear just decided against them, lost quite alot of blood while delivering the placenta but all is good & i'm healing well!


From 1st pic to this in just over 2&1/2 hours x
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09690.jpg


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Congratulations 24, New & Molly sorry if i've missed anyone will catch up properly later love to everyone xxx


----------



## Psycow

CONGRATS Wud, she's lovely!


----------



## mummy3

What a perfect birth story, congrats again wud:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, what a lovely birth story!! Sounds like everything went really well.


----------



## hopefulmama

Wud- congrats! sounds like you had a great and easy birth.. pic in the tub is quite cute!


----------



## 24/7

Fab story wud, sounds like we both had lovely births. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Talked to my mummy earlier and her and my nan have got Bethany a load of girly clothes :happydance: YAY!!!

I have decided, there is nowhere near enough pics of me and my children (3-4 of me and bethany with me mainly cut out of the picture, and maybe 10 of me and Dylan in all) so I need to stop hating how I look so much and get some lovely pics of me and my wonderful sweeties!

Is anyone having any labour signs yet? Would be fab to hear some more birth announcements :) x x x


----------



## hopefulmama

No labor signs right now just some tightenings and my lady lips feel like they could burst.. pretty cute


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, I hope your little man decides to comes soon. From what I've seen you put on here it sounds like it could be soon! Fingers crossed it won't be too long :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

new- how r u feeling?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Well hello ladies! 

Huge congratulations to 24, molly and wud!! Awww 24 Sam and fidget were soooooo close!!! Sounds like you did amazing hun :hugs:

I was induced 11th May, and at 3.30am 12th may was in pain but still no progression stuck at 1cm and seriously thought nothing was about to work. Pain kicked up, was on G&A by 7am and MW thought I had a low pain tolerance and said I needed to try and relax and rest, checked me over about 8.30am and wow was almost 5cm and they started preping me for labour dept. Had diamorphine at 9.30am on labour unit and by 11am contractions had stopped!! Dr said I needed to go on a drip to get contractions back, but on examination I had progressed to 6cm and my waters were intake (MW on antenatal said they had gone) so they held off the drip and broke my waters instead, over an hour later only irregular mild contractions so about 12.30pm they decided to get dr back and go with drip after all, while we were waiting for him to come do it, i was munching on worthers originals lol laughing with MW not even needing G&A now, I got this urge to push, she was like hell no way you're only 6cm, so checked me to see what was up, and blow me was 10cm and fidget was coming. Over 25 minutes i had 3 major strong contractiosn then i started pushing and 30 minutes later fidget was here, 12th May 2011 weighing 8lb 3oz and he is 54cm long :) Oh and he is a perfect baby George, fidget was soon dropped. He is doing really well, BFing for 30 minutes on each breast then resting inbetween, mostly sleeping, going 3-4 hours between feeds :) He is so content. Joshua is loving being the big brother and we're all settled and happy back at home.

Hope everyone is well! How is everyone getting on? Hope there is another May baby announcement soon! Oh looks like my first time on line since he arrived is now over lol littl man is pooping lol He has dont about 5-6 poops today!!


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats new, sounds like everything went well! What a great weight too, looks like the drs were worrying over nothing about him being ickle :hugs: 

*cough* piccies!!!! *cough* x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah, my MW was spot on he was never going to be tiny lol 

Im working on photos pmsl first time I picked up my laptop in days, and George is looking at me thinking hmmmmmmm that black thing has nicked my space lol


----------



## 24/7

Glad George is sleeping well new, can't say the same about my poor bruised little Sam. xx


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Aww bless him!!! I saw the pic you put on FB and he is sooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Aww why is he bruised hun? Ive not looked in your journal yet! How are you?


----------



## 24/7

All good thanks new, the birth I hoped for, just Sam got abit stuck as he came down with his handsby his face and couldn't come out very easily so spent along time pushing the stuck boy out!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

pictures of the little man :)
 



Attached Files:







SDC12168.jpg
File size: 65.6 KB
Views: 7









SDC12184.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 7









227542_10150580847605511_635690510_18233932_344661_n.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8









SDC12182.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7









SDC12209.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhhh 24 hun, you did so well with him in such a difficult position :hugs: I am so glad he is here for you, bet you feel like he was never not here now! Are you at home now?


----------



## 24/7

Explains why he never engaged either, monkey!! Home now, got back just after lunch after long delay sorting all the paperwork, zzz!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh we got home at same time :) I decided to stay so I could have some support BFing if I needed it. Looks like OHs midwifery skills really helped last week :) xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Awww, them piccies are so sweet. 

New, your siggy needs fixing, unless George is now Geroge


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hun all fixed lol

I weighed myself today, I lost 1stone :rofl: What a diet! lolol 

Both my boys are sleeping they soooo lazy lol who am I meant to play with :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

BOB? :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: oh erm..... I am kinda horny pmsl not sure it a good idea though lol Im clearing my Sky+ instead lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

new - here is the may parenting thread link for you https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/605673-mayhem-babies-may-2011-mummies-babies.html x x x


----------



## peanut08

I was ment to be a may mummy but i had my lil Freddie on 21st april 5 weeks early! I will post my birth story soon xx


----------



## twinmummy06

hey guys, i hope your all well.

Kiani Alaina arrived at 38+6 via c-section on May 10th. she weighed 3520g (7lbs 12oz i think?) and 49cms. we are doing really well at home now. my sister also had her baby... on the same day at 41+1 haha.

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/P5130906.jpg


----------



## hopefulmama

twinmummy- congrats to you and your sister, how random.


----------



## mummy3

Twinmummy, congrats to you and your sis! Thats so cool:happydance:

Peanut Congrats! I had an early may baby too, did you have a reason?:flower:


----------



## rwllgoodchild

Luke Peter Smith arrived 11/05/11 at 03:09am weighing 7lb3oz

xx


----------



## 24/7

48 hours later and still no sleep.... My poor little monkey is hurting!! :( xx


----------



## lisaf

(no time to read much updates... congrats to new and fidget! Just trying to stay on top of things and update, lol!)
Got to bring our little boy home last night! :happydance: We named him Daniel Logan

Struggling a lot with breastfeeding and latching on.


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, congrats again 24, New, and Wud. Congrats to Peanut, twinmummy, and rwll also. Lots of new babies!

I'm loving all of the pics!

Lisa, so glad you were able to bring Daniel home!


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- so glad to hear you got to bring your little man home! And that you picked a name :) 

Congrats to all the other new mommys!


----------



## wild2011

congrats to all the new babies!

new- awwwwwwww lush pics hun, huge congrats again

lisa glad u managed to take ur little man home!

:cry: i want my sprout :haha:

have been up all night with an awful headache, sick of clearouts and being sick all the time, seriously cant wait for it to all be over now, ive had enoughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh come on baby x


----------



## 24/7

Come on sprout!!

Goodness me my boy has a pair of lungs on him!! :o 
Had the moment I was dreading post birth.... The first poo and it felt so strange, but not too painful!! I had no prelabour clearout so I knew I wouldn't be waiting long!! xx


----------



## span

Wow loads of new May babies! Congratulations to you all. :flower:

Wild I've hardly slept either - I just can't get comfortable. :cry:
Nothing further to report - loads of BHs but that's it. :nope:


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: span, hopefully not long for us, ne time soon would be nice me thinks! x

24- glad it wasnt a traumatic experience, hows feeding going for u hun, does he settle for long for you? x


----------



## 24/7

He is settled now, but is very windy and is struggling to bring it up and we have had hours of screaming, he was having an ounce every three hours, but nothing since about 11 now and not really sure if he would let us know if he wanted more? MW said he was over feeding which was causing the screaming?! xx


----------



## wild2011

is she saying an ounce every 3 hours is over feeding????

i know they dont always take alot in the first few days, and ive always bf during the first weeks, so the whole ammount will be new to me this time too,

i know my bf bubs is taking 1 ounce ish every 2-3 hours and they were moaning it wasnt really enough. ( are u struggling to get the wind up, ive had to wind all of mine differently as they were little monkeys and what worked for one didnt work for another x


----------



## wild2011

thats quite a long time from 11, id get him on some more :shrug: x


----------



## 24/7

We have tried sitting him up, over shoulder and laying along our arm, have you got any other good tips wild?

Will see of he is hungry when he next wakes up, ot does seem strange advice even to me xx


----------



## wild2011

just checked with bf and guidelines ( take with pinch of salt) 3.5 ounce roughly 6 feeds in 24 hours) she said wen lo manages to take 2 ounce or a little over in 3 hours its a good feed! lol

over ur leg hun, lie him across it on his tummy, roll the palm of ur hand over his lower back, thats the one i used with sienna, she would not budge it any other way. ;hugs:

over ur shoulder, too

with the sat on ur knee type position though u really need ot straighten the back up ( i hated it felt like i was forcing bubs upright, but the wind would normally fly up,

some babies however are just a nightmare to wind, ull soon find a position htta works superbly for u . xx


----------



## 24/7

Thanks wild, will try legs after this feed. :) xx


----------



## wild2011

let us know how u get on :D x


----------



## 24/7

He had half an ounce and then winded him and got one burp, another half an ounce and one burp and a fart!! :p
I did almost 30 mins of winding andante has now crashed on my legs in his vest and beloved dummy and hand holding xx


----------



## wild2011

:cloud9: :happydance: good boy! x


----------



## 24/7

And for the first time, I picked him up and popped him in the pram and no screaming and he settled straight back down to sleep. :D:D Thanks wild, long may this last!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: sounds promising! i keep reading birht stories, and i must stop, its making me want sprout. lol


----------



## 24/7

It lasted about two mins.... Enjoy the last few weeks of peace, lol xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: im trying, sienna is being a maddam and just damn right demanding at the momment, trying to find out if the local pharmacy is open this morning, this headache isnt going its awful, want to get bp checked.


----------



## Wiggler

peanut, rwllgoodchild and twinmummy - huge congrats!

Lisa - great name, you must be so glad to be home!!!!


----------



## 24/7

Good luck wild!! xx


----------



## wild2011

its closed, friends got machine bringing it over later, i just went back to bed for a bit, and now feeling up to eating something. x


----------



## Clairikins

Hi guys

Erin Angela Taylor was born on 12th May at 03:25, 7lb 13oz, 52cm long. I had two doses of prostaglandin; laboured in a bath on my own for two hours without any sort of pain relief thinking it was prostin pains (so I was told by the midwife). I had starting thinking, 'shit these prostin pains hurt, I need some paracetemol, sod it, if labour is worse than this I am having an epi', to then find when I asked for some paracetemol for the 'prostin pains' that I was fully dilated! Phoned my hubby to get him to the hospital as he had gone home for the night. Went to the labour ward at 2.30am, hubby arrived 10 mins later and after 35 mins of pushing on gas and air Erin was born. 2nd degree tear but all in all not too bad for my first baby! 

Don't know what number baby that makes me! Haven't read back yet as I am struggling a little with breastfeeding but will try and catch up soon.

xx
 



Attached Files:







P1000163.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wild2011

huge congrats shes gorgeous! xx


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations!!
What's on the menu wild? xx


----------



## wild2011

2 choc digestive biscuits so far :rofl:

i had a kebab last night with lashes of salad and huge ammounts of spicy chilli sauce, so dont want anything to full on today :rofl:

might have a coffee and some fruit, then tom soup for lunch with fresh bread.


----------



## wild2011

im so bloody bored, its so quiet on here lately, :lol: might try and get a sleep in on the sofa while kids are colouring. yawnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## 24/7

Mmmm kebab!! :D
I'm off food now, it's like the switch flicked off!! xx


----------



## wild2011

im off everything in the house! anything i fancy is not here or i go off it wen we get it.

i wanted chicken ledgend from mcd's and dh couldnt be bothered to go so ended with the kebab. hes all for takeaway at the momment, and id rather home made yummy food, we never have takeaway when im not preggers lol


----------



## 24/7

Yummy mcdonalds, now I would eat that!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good morning!!

Congratulations Rwll and Clarikins and Peanut and all the other new may mummies :)

Glad you managed to wind Sam 24 hun, I found Joshua responded best to over the leg too. Have you managed some sleep yet hun? Hope sams head is feeling better really quickly so he can settle. 

Little man here is still going 4 hourly between feeds, and everyone seems happy with his latch and suckling so assume he is feeding well. MW came this morning, the blood in his nappy was normal its because his urine is so concentrated or something. The purple spots on his head are bruises from the fast delivery apparently, i didnt know that, and his eye is ok, just a little sticky but not infected. Ive just unpacked all the stuff from the hospital, and Joshuas bags and got the washing machine going, living room has had a clean and we dishes all done so we now ready to rest for the day lol Joshua keeps trying to wake George up and is very touchy feely so had to tone him down a bit today he was annoying me goodness only knows how george felt about it lol

Lisa so glad you got to bring your little man home, and what a gorgeous name!!

Come on now we need some more baby action, Wild, Lucky, Bizy where are your little bundles?

OH was talking last night about making a sister for the boys :rofl: ermmmm how can you say f*ck off politely??? lolol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hurry up babies!! We're waiting for you!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Grab, twist and pull, new...just grab, twist and pull.


----------



## 24/7

Definately more success with winding over our legs, proper big burps and although he is unsettled still it is nothing like in the night. Have had a couple of odd hours sleep and then OH the same this morning so we are doing abit better now, but all made better by a nice cuddle minus bump!!

Washing machine going here too now, lol!! Lots of nice poo covered clothes from Sam!!

Glad all is going well new, it feels amazing to be one of those that has had their baby now, it's amazing!! xx


----------



## mummy3

Lisa, so glad you got out with little Daniel, gorgeous name!:hugs:

Congrats clarikins and rwll:happydance:

Wild:hugs: not long now hun, must be awful having the runs this long, and how was the bp?

Span, you're sooo close too hun:hugs:

New, you're going back on the 2013 list :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: brandi!!! And you can keep me off the list mummy!! pmsl 

It really is amazing huh 24 :) All that worry I had in the week before he came that i was disconnected has totally gone, I just fill with pride and love when I look over at him :cloud9:

My friend just popped in here, parents are due later, its all systems go pmsl Need some lunch now I think then a little walk to town as we need some milk and basics xxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It may just be postpartum hormones, but desperate as I was to have Anberlin, I wish I were still pregnant...or pregnant again. She's already 10 days old and I already feel like she's growing up too fast. Why can't we slow down time and keep our babies little forever?

Despite this...I am still SO DONE!!! I just have to wait for my surgery appointment and it will all officially be over for my uterus. It will forever be empty from now on, and that makes me sad. Alas, my family is complete....unless by some miracle my husband's sperm can get through a vasectomy and a ligation. Wouldn't that be something...Super Sperm and Super Boobs!


----------



## molly85

Hey all we are just home fro le hopital after my 3 night stay. What haveI missed?

New have you done abirth story and what time did fidget become george?


----------



## hopefulmama

When i'm bored i tend to do online shopping, and conveniently Saks is having a sale of 40% off most things, and i've just bought a bunch of shoes, tops and dresses... Sort of nice since most thing this past season didn't fit because i was a pregnant whale so i didn't buy yet i was in love with soo many things and now i'm paying almost 1/2 the price and will wear them in a couple months.


----------



## wild2011

new :hugs: im worried the girls might need toning down with sprout, talking of sprout, im looking forward to actually agreeing of a name when hes here so i can announce a named baby and not a green veggie that gives u toxic gas :rofl:

bp not been checked waiting for friend to bring machine round, :grr: headache bit better tho, so while its easing and no other concerns im more chilled. ive slept on and off all day had a bath and now ready to sleep again, anyone ever sleep lots before labour? :haha: seriously ive never felt so tired yet ive done nothing.

hopeful sounds like ur getting some really good savings on the shopping :happydance:

24 really pleased ur getting the wind up and that Sam is more settled! xx


----------



## 24/7

Two and a half hours of sleep, and he is still going!! :D:D You girls are fab!! xx


----------



## wild2011

he's a good boy and learning so fast! i may have said this before, but the only way i could ever get chloe to settle was by putting the hoover on and leaving it on for 20 mins till she went off, i was a hoover aholic in third tri with her, and its like the sound soothed her as she was so used to it :rofl: she would scream continuosly, i recall trying to have a shower and having to put carseat outside shower cubicle and having one dry leg out to rock her with my foot, she was a monster, and never ever settled until daddy was home from work with a can in his hand and giving her cuddles, was such a stressful time, in the end i resorted to putting her in her pram and walking the length of town daily slowly and bargian shopping, its the only time she would sleep. touch wood none of them have been like that since, but i know chloe can cuddle sprout while i have shower etc safely so least im not a one man band with a troop of kids :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

No more for me until Sam can babysit them!! :D:D 

He seems much happier at the moment still, so I hope it lasts!! And I was so looking forward to him getting up from his sleep, as I really missed him. xx


----------



## wild2011

aww, i always want them to sleep then want them awake for cuddles! typical :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Morning ladies!! Didn't get on to update from my appointment yesterday because I was busy most of the day. I was going to come on and update after my dairy queen run but when I got home I had a dose of false labor. Finally got to bed eventually because the pains got less and less. Not enjoying being teased but starting to think it's from being over exhausted because it seems to happen the days I want to sleep. Anyways I was 2cm dilated and 80% effaced. Baby bounced up to -1 station but she said just turning there head can make them go from 0 to -1. I feel like this baby is in for the long haul at this point, just hopefully not too long.

Congrats to all the new mommies, seems like there is tons of you who had LO's.

New- love the picture of your boys, so cute!!


----------



## wild2011

lucky make that 2 of us tired and having false signs :cry: i want our babies here wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh x


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Claire and Molly! Lovely pics. 

I'm not sure what I'll do today. OH and I didn't make any plans for this weekend cause we assumed we'd be bringing home a baby. We have completed all of the necessary house projects and don't really have anything to do. I'm tired of sitting around! Maybe we'll go out for dinner.


----------



## luckyme225

:hugs: Wild, I was so tired that I was like there is no way a could push if this kid decides to come right now. It was also harder to concentrate through the pains when all I wanted to do was sleep. Hopefully our babies will come tomorrow, one can be delusional right ;)


----------



## luckyme225

Bizzy- I'm the same, got everything we needed taken care of so now I'm bored. No plans these days except waiting, waiting waiting.... I say enjoy a nice dinner out together. They get few and far between once the little one comes!


----------



## mummy3

Wild my first was a high needs baby, colicy, hard to settle, didnt sleep through until after she was 2 but none since have been like that. Must be a first baby thing for us or with siblings demanding our attention they naturally learn to settle themselves quicker!

Lucky, sounds promising but I guess its a waiting game :hugs:

Bizy, enjoy dinner:flower:

I just went back to bed at 5 30 as hubby offered to watch all 4 who were up so I could sleep, got couple hours, bliss:cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

I was the same bizy, just waiting bored!! :hugs: xx


----------



## luckyme225

Aww mummy that was nice of hubby.

Well I'm losing my mucus plug now so I guess the false labor did a little something. Not bloody though so of course labor can still be weeks away haha.


----------



## BizyBee

Hope losing your plug is a good sign Lucky. I still haven't lost anything. (Well, besides my mind because I'm getting impatient!)


----------



## Inge

luckyme225 said:


> Aww mummy that was nice of hubby.
> 
> Well I'm losing my mucus plug now so I guess the false labor did a little something. Not bloody though so of course labor can still be weeks away haha.

I was losing mine for ages. Only had any blood after my water broke and I was in labour :wacko: hope this is the start for you:thumbup:


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hey good luck to the still awaiting ladies :D
Livi's going well my milk is just coming in so hopefully she'll settle a bit more now she's asleep in her basket next to me totally gorgeous i feel so lucky x


----------



## span

I had a bloody show on Tuesday, followed by plenty of plug for the next 2 days and still nothing. :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had bloody show on the Sunday, nothing on Monday, more bloody show starting at 5:00pm Tuesday and was in labour by 2:30am Wednesday. Don't worry ladies, it'll happen!!


----------



## 24/7

My birth story.... https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/613282-samuel-13-05-11-a.html#post10598927 xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

so it goes from 18 babies born to 25?! :dohh: the last i saw Wud had hers. who else?


----------



## new_to_ttc

My parents have met baby George :cloud9: Its been a bit weird really, I try not to pick George up too much when with Joshua so cuddles is after Joshua's bedtime (although I do hold him during the day but he more on my cushion or having bare bum time etc) anyways, today we have been out so he has been in the pram, then had his bare bum time, and awake time playing with us, then he has been shared between mum, dad and joshua all evening for cuddles and i totally didnt get a look in! Mum was about to put him down in his moses basket about 9.30pm, so I was like ermm nooo I'll take him I havent seen him, and enjoyed some snuggles :)

I had a bloody mucusy show 3 days prior to my induction, I dont think it was ever to going to set me off in labour. But during the induction I had lot more bleeding and lots of bloody show. 

Molly I havent done a 'birth story' mainly because it was a bit boring as a read lol I was eating sweets then i pushed him out :rofl: there was little inbetween, and anything prior was just me being very self destructive and irrational.


----------



## luckyme225

I want to eat sweets during labor!!! How long were you in active labor for New?


----------



## BizyBee

We did end up going out for dinner. It was kind of nice to get dressed up and go out. I have bad heartburn, but the meal was worth it. 

Can't say I've had any more signs. Just the random BH still.


----------



## hopefulmama

I ended up going shopping this afternoon and out for lunch, i seriously cant be on my feet more than like 15 minutes, my back starts to kill me and i can't handle it. I've officially given up on being active for the next week. I've been having sex since last night, in 24 hrs i've done it 3 times which is a lot considering i did it like 3 times in over a month. I am trying to have as much sex as my body will allow right now.


----------



## wild2011

:hi:


----------



## 24/7

No baby today then wild?! :p How are you feeling? xx


----------



## wild2011

no no baby hes stubborn, i even tied my hair back last night just incase :rofl: im soo getting fed up with the waiting, i reckon ill go well n truly overdue aswell.

dh is on tender hooks as he knows no matter how much people r told i labor quick its like they dont expect, but he knows first hand, and theres about 90% chance ill wake up in the night with contractions on top of each and other and baby almost crowning, hes level headed and likes time to think or wake up with a coffee,, there will be none of that round here when sprouts coming lol


----------



## 24/7

Doesn't this boy realise when a woman does her hair special for an occasion he mustn't let her down?! :o You will have to start educating him quickly once he arrives. ;) xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: 

if someone told me ull have him on such and such date i could accept that and begin the countdown, but it just seems like a countdwon towards overdueness and the land beyond!


----------



## 24/7

And overdue is not a nice place!! Only good thing for me was I was so desperate by them I was excited by the pain and eager to crack on instead of scared anymore!! :p xx


----------



## wild2011

yer i can imagion that, im not scared as such goodness ive done it 3 times, but i worry about nobody getting to me in time, it was my main fear with sienna, and things panned out well cos she was back to back, so it toook her longer to get out, hes perfectly positioned though, so its hitting me like a sack of shit again, i just have to get on with it and carry my phone everywhere. in my mind ive told myself ill only go into labour in the night, i dont like the thought of it happening at the shop or school :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Wild you should have him in a supermarket, it'll bring them tonnes of publicity so they will load you up with freebies :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: no thanks! xx


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:


----------



## 24/7

And you can share said freebies with us!! :D xx


----------



## Wiggler

YAY!! Freebies for everyone!! Get yourself to Tesco now Wild :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

And don't leave until you pop just to make sure we get our goodies!!!! xx


----------



## wild2011

local tesco is closed till november, we have to trek across town, which means i run the rsik of delivering in a taxi and paying their £50 fine :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

i want beans and egg on toast but cant be bothered to make it :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

You got an M&S nearby? Everyone loves M&S stuff :haha:


----------



## wild2011

we have a massive new one opening on the retail park behind us thats not done yet
lol

local shops are, boots,clarks, birthdays,peacocks,newlook,asda living, outfit, next, jjb iceland and matalan, where im a popping him out then? lol x


----------



## 24/7

Go for marks and I'll write you a list of my favourite products!! :D

Yummy, beans on toast!!!!! xx


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Rubbish choice, but I'd pick boots!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, boots seems like a good choice!

:sick: My daughter is being gross and doing wet farts in her sleep :sick:


----------



## wild2011

i know its poop, towns not much better either, :rofl: :sick: boots loo's and changing facility are bogging, id rather give them a wide birth never mind birth there, infact our baby changing in mothercare is vile too ive never seen sucha vile dirty bottle warmer in all my life.


----------



## wild2011

bet ur loving it really wiggler :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

The smell is rank :sick: She deffo takes after me :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

poor lil maddam :haha: 

hows the bf'ing going hunni x


----------



## 24/7

You definately bought the right baby home then wiggler!!

Maybe a park birth wild, and get the council to stick s plaque on a bench in memory of your birth?! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Its going great, my nips don't feel like I have been sanding them anymore thankfully. She pulled herself of the boob earlier and got squirted in the face again, me and her were drenched before I could get it to stop :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

lol wiggler least ur flows going well, if i didnt have my hands full with the girls id go for it again just to see if things were different, really pleased ur doing so well though :)

:rofl: 24- sprout was born ereeeeee


----------



## 24/7

Fab news wiggler!! :D

Perfect words wild, very moving!! :p xx


----------



## Wiggler

Whats everyone up to today? I'm thinking about taking a nice walk to the canal later with the kids and OH to feed the ducks.


----------



## wild2011

sounds like a nice day for u wiggler :flower:

me-- urm nada, ironing, cooking and sleeping inbetween bouncing, zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Wiggler

I think I'll have to do some housework too, my pelvis has been killing me so OH has been doing it and the flat looks like a tip!


----------



## wild2011

never trust a man with the housework :haha: i learnt that many yrs ago, i asked dh to pass me the hoover from half way up the stairs yesterday as my back was done in, and it took him half hour to do it ffs lol, this is the only trouble with homebirths, people say the house can wait, but when u know ur giving birth at hime with a crowd of mw's ur hardly gunna let the house stay a mess, ive stopped hoovering in the morning, i do the kitchen the bathrooms and bedrooms in the day and then when kids r fed and bed i hoover downstairs each evening, i swear the day im too tired to do it and its a shit tip hell make an appearance :cry: :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I can't wait to get the flat back to its usual tidyness, I swear if I tread on another toy car I am going to throw them all out :rofl:

Fingers crossed sprout will decide to come just after you have finished the housework so your house will look lovely for the MWs :)

Damn HV made a surprise visit on Friday, the flat looked like a bomb had gone off, it was awful :dohh:


----------



## meow951

Morning ladies :)

Congrats on all the new babies.

Today i think i'm going to chill at home and then we're all going to my mums for tea later. My 2 boys are currently in bed still :haha: 

Josh did not want to go to bed last night but when he did managed to do 11:30 till 3:30 till 6:30, with waking up,nappy change and feed in between which is better than the hourly wake ups before!

Just done a quick tidy up while i've got my hands free. Might go and write my birth story, even if it is a little boring!


----------



## meow951

Oh and just to add.

Went to see the midwife yesterday and i now have an infection in my arm where the cannula was for the iron transfusion. So i'm now on antibiotics for that! All i need now is a leg to fall off or something and i'll have a full set of illnesses :haha:


----------



## wild2011

have a gud day meow, will look forward to birth story,


----------



## Wiggler

Glad Josh is sleeping better now hun! Eek, I hope your arm feels better soon x x x


----------



## 24/7

Well done Josh!! Sam had a fab night too!!

Ooooh yay for birth story!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Where is this stork? I want baby cuddles!


----------



## wild2011

on strike i think!


----------



## 24/7

He must have needed a rest after all mine and news moaning. :p 
I hope little baby is here soon Bizy. :hugs: xx


----------



## hopefulmama

I started losing my plug full swing today, like clumps of goo, not just a little. Yay


----------



## wild2011

hopeful ive had that for weeks, :rofl: lets hope its actually the start of something in ur case. :hugs: how long till induction now? x


----------



## hopefulmama

Friday night, soo excited.. dr told me on thursday that baby is ready and he doesn't think i'll make it to induction because i'm 90% effaced & fully engaged, cervix is very short and soft now.


----------



## wild2011

:happydance: not along away now, hopefully he'll come out to play before, i know ive well and truly had enough now, x


----------



## BizyBee

Hopeful, are you hogging the stork down in Florida? :haha: Please send him my way when you're done.


----------



## hopefulmama

bizy- haha i dont think so.. i really don't think i'll go into labor before my induction i thinks its all just a big tease. i hope you get lucky and dont need a c-section.. but don't freak out about getting an induction, i think people freak themselves out more about it and people around them like to spook them too, as long as you're planning on using pain relief all should be fine.


----------



## wild2011

i've always dreaded induction, but if i were to get to the stage when its offered my lord id be taking it. overdueness sucks, i feel for ne one in that position. when you guys have finished with the labour dust send some my way, it might just get here before i give up lol x


----------



## luckyme225

Even though my cervix is favorable and I lost my plug I'm pretty sure I'm going to go over. Oh well though, it is what it is. I'll just spend this time enjoying my slow morning wake ups with coffee and long showers because that will be long gone soon. I might be induced next weekend if my placenta is still calcifying because of Liam's size. I'll find out Friday after my ultrasound/appointment. At least I slept well last night. Great sex = a good nights sleep.


----------



## wild2011

totally off sex here , have slept on the coach almost all day again today and my back hurts. baaaaahhhhhhhhhh now for the ironing if i can be bothered x


----------



## luckyme225

Is there anything you can take for the pain? Heating packs always help my back pain quite a bit. I have no idea how I'm going to pass the time today. Cleaning would probably be good just in case I go into labor tomorrow. If only it can be just like Connor and wake up right at 39 weeks and my water breaks.


----------



## BizyBee

I'm actually not really worried about the induction or possible section. It's different for everyone so i try not to let people scare me. I doubt I'll sleep on Monday night though cause I'll be way too anxious. I'm definitely not opposed to pain meds!

Still hoping he decides to come on his own before then.


----------



## 24/7

FX Bizy, I had no signs and it did happen in the end. :hugs: xx


----------



## luckyme225

Bizzy- make sure you get a good nights rest tonight then!!! So excited that you have two days tops left to meet your little guy.


----------



## wild2011

lucky im trying numerous remedies for the back, its since bump has dropped mega low, its pulling me forwards :rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

I have had more BH this weekend. They are not regular or very long, but at least it feels like something is going on.


----------



## wild2011

bizy i hope you go naturally before, i always went 1-2 days before induction, so yet to experience it, hope my pattern passes on to u and you go into labor very soon xx


----------



## 24/7

Keeping everything crossed for you bizy. :hugs: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good luck for Tuesday Bizy :hugs:

Lucky my notes say my labour was 4 hours, so assume that means active labour? Thats how long I was in labour unit for, I did start with pains on the ward prior, but not much before. Sweets were great during my labour rofl 

Wild, Lucky, Hopeful.. hope this little babies start putting in their appearances! Going over due really is no fun although now feels like he has been here for ages :)

My milk has kicked in, and last night George was finding it very weird and struggling so we had a rough night lol However, he he has been better today, feeding less time but still going about 3 hours between feeds. My nipples are so tender though, it will get easier right? It stings so much for him to latch on, although feeding is comfortable and pain free, but that first few seconds is oowwww! lol


----------



## Wiggler

New, it does get easier luckily. My poor nips were cracked, raw and bleeding, but almost pain free BF now :)


----------



## 24/7

I seem to have hit the :cry: wall now. :(
Hi new, glad all is going well. xx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Thanks wiggler. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks wiggler! Ive been applying Lansinoh so not cracked, yet! lol Ouch! 

:hugs: 24! Who's crying? you or little man? Hope you're ok! 

George is asleep in his Moses basket, and my parents have gone to bed so i really ought to shut my eyes and get a sleep before he wakes for his next feed due about midnight. I gave George a dummy lasy night, I know not toally ideal BFing, but he was really struggling with the milk thing and was on and off the breast every 15minutes but wouldnt feed so gave him the dummy, made him go longer between and he eventually took a feed and by the end of the night/breakfast he took a proper feed then slept until lunch but now he likes his dummy :rofl: ooops!


----------



## luckyme225

24 :hugs:

New I would get a sharp shooting pain when I let down the first few weeks. I actually get it now when I leak tons lol.


----------



## 24/7

Me.... Everything hurts and feels weird and oh I don't know, just hormones xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

24 :hugs: are you taking regular pain relief hun? I hope everything starts to settle down quickly for you! I was just having a moan there to OH about how chaotic the house is with everyone here. Everything is so new takes some adjusting to.

Oh the boss is calling ... me thinks he might want to inflict more booby pain on mummy! ouchy!


----------



## hopefulmama

I'v been getting weird sharp shooting pains in my left boob that feels like it starts deep inside and goes to my nipple, started happening yesterday. First i thought it was my chest then after it kept happening i realized it was my boob. I'm so over all these aches and pains, problems, discomfort etc, i really don't think if i knew all of this from the beginning i would have gone through with this. This is been such a miserable time and my body is ruined and forever changed, i know it sounds horrible to say but i'm just being honest... no one tells you any of this shit you go through in pregnancy just the highlight reel, it;s pretty much bullshit. Thats why i can say from the depths of my heart i will NEVER do this again nor do i want tnce is enough.


----------



## Wiggler

aww 24/7 :hugs: You will feel better soon hun!

I'm such a loser, even though I'm not watching the Eurovision live I'm still getting really excited over it :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hopeful it doesnt sound like you have too long left hun, hope having your little baby in your arms make you feel some what better about your physical changes!

Wiggler, it wasnt exciting live, never mind 2nd time round lol 

The boss fed for 20 minutes or so and is now settled asleep so me thinks i should take note and do the same. 

ps - i cant find the mayhem thread lol


----------



## hopefulmama

New-its not just physical, its the whole process, mental and physical, physical being the long standing obstacle. I know its worth it, i'm not saying that it isn't, just simply saying i'd never do it again.


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: hopeful, pregnancy isn't for everyone!

24/7, hope you're feeling better:hugs:

Is terry wogan still doing eurovision? I used to thik he was hilarious:haha:


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - so sorry... I do understand. What you're feeling is totally normal.
I do hope that in the end, you find that it doesn't matter as much as it does right now. Not just that its worth it, but that it more than makes up for the permanent changes. 

I think with your determination though, that you'll be one of those people who get back in shape quickly.


----------



## 24/7

I've had some paracetamol tonight and it has helped a little bit. I think the adrenaline has worn off now and all the aches are coming out and it seems extra hurty. Sam is being a superstar though, so all is forgiven when I look at him!! 

I must admit I wi be glad when all the visiting is done, MIL tomorrow and I'm dreading it!! FIL overstayed his welcome today and didn't want to leave!!

Hopeful, huge hugs!! On the body side of things, I'm only just going into day three and my tummy is going back and it's going down by the day. We will all get there in the end. :hugs: In my pregnancy journal this afternoon i posted pics of my tummy from
Labour and then every day sincd until today xx


----------



## mummy3

24/7 you look awesome:happydance: 

I never had much trouble getting my stomach back to flat but then I never really got a bump:wacko:


----------



## 24/7

Thanks mummy!! It's gone down super fast, and tbh if it never changed from today I'd feel pretty happy!! I can feel my stomach muscles under the jelly bit already and you can start to see the outline xx


----------



## hopefulmama

24- You look great!! My belly is way bigger than yours was at time of delivery. I;m not worried about losing the weight i'm more concerned with the gross skin and stretch marks.

Lisa- thanks, how are you and the baby doing?


----------



## xshell79

Hi all 

I had my baby girl Megan louise McKenna on fri 13th at 10.41pm she weighed 6lb 1oz was induced but had normal delivery will post pics soon. She's adorable we are so in love with her.


----------



## heyyady

Congrats Shell!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats xshell!

Hopeful, it's true that pregnancy isn't for everyone. Sorry you've had such a rough time with it. I know you'll look fab afterwards. You have a lot of determination!

I'm glad you girls are still visiting this thread. I was worried everyone would leave us few remaining posters and it'd be a ghost town in here! Hope the babies are all doing well. xx


----------



## mummy3

Bizy, there's more people posting here than the parenting thread, I think you all should move across early, might tempt babies out:haha: Good luck in the next couple of days hun:hugs:

Congrats shell:happydance:

Hopeful, with my first, I put on a lot of weight and had a pretty big bump ( LO was 6lb 10oz at 35 weeks so termish size) so after I had the loose belly skin but it did totally go back to normal, just took a few months and some trips to the gym:thumbup: I never did get the loose belly skin again though strangely so maybe its a first pregancy thing!


----------



## 24/7

I was worried about that too bizy when everyone started popping, I won't be leaving the house for a while yet so you can't get rid of me!! Sam is usually sleeping so I'm just sitting healing here!! 

Little monkey needed an extra feed between his 11 and 2 ones, and in that time of being awake, despite sleeping between every other feed today, he managed to wee in his own face when having a poo change!! :p 

I then fell asleep on the sofa with OH and just woke up but my poor boobs are like two rocks so have sent OH to bed and I'm now trying to make myself feel sleepy again!! xx


----------



## lisaf

hopefulmama said:


> Lisa- thanks, how are you and the baby doing?

Doing great... struggling a lot with breastfeeding and sleep deprivation and inlaws who think its more important that they see the baby than me get sleep, eat, and try to feed him. :wacko:
The post-delivery hormones are no joke either, I cry at just about everything.


----------



## heyyady

lisa- [email protected]*k the inlaws- put a sign on your door that says "sleeping, no visitors"- LOCK the door and get your sleep!
ps- the hormones are still getting to me some, but they mostly go away by week 3- hang in there!

Hopeful- you've done the pregnancy thing now, and you know it's not for you- don't let anyone give you crap about it! what you've done/are doing is fricking HARD! and you are doing a great job holding in there!


----------



## span

Congratulations Shell - lovely name (megan is what we've picked out for if we have a girl).

Nothing to report today. I'm increasingly uncomfortable and have LOADS of discharge (unless it's leaking pee or some leaking waters :wacko: )
I can't bear the thought of another possible 3 weeks. :dohh:

Here's this weeks bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







bump 39w.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 24/7

Grown again span!! xx


----------



## span

I know - it's making up for lost time! Hubby still keeps laughing at me and saying "you're HUGE". :haha:

I've become scared to call people because the 1st thing they say when they answer the phone is "any news?" or "have you had the baby?". My mum says she gets excited every time she hears the phone ring and MIL phoned the other night to say they'd be in the theatre for the next 2 hours so to text if there was any news. :dohh:


----------



## heyyady

Span- there's something to be said about how my girls got here- no one was expecting it, therefore it was a surprise! (Well, sort of, as my sister blabbed it all over Facebook! :dohh: !) My mom was out in the waiting room, pacing all by herself- and she was only there because I had called her and asked her to bring me a pair of real socks! :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Lol, will you tell them when labour starts? :D My poor mum was waiting so long for news after we went to the hospital and was so excited to finally get her call just after he wad born!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Mummy - no, Graham Norton is now doing Eurovision, he is nowhere near as funny as Terry Wogan was, but still entertaining.

24/7 - Try some Ibuprofen, I found it helps much better than paracetamol for post-birth yukky feeling :hugs:

xshell - huge congrats hun!!!!!

span - The bump is deffo growing!

My tummy actually looks better now that after I had Dylan and my bump was a lot bigger this time. the skin doesn't feel so much like it should belong on an old ladys face :rofl:


----------



## span

I'm gonna have to tell both sets of parents when I'm SURE I'm in labour - we've had demands from them to be kept in the loop, no matter what time of day or night and they're both so excited I don't think I could keep it from them. We've told them that they're to stay away until baby is born though! :dohh:
I expect i'll tell my sister too (she just wants to know and isn't high maintenance, especially as she's in Lincoln!).


----------



## 24/7

Mine were very good in the end, and waited patiently, but after all my flapping when I was pregnant about wanting space, as soon as he was here I was checking morning visiting hours, haha!! :D

Will have a look at the ibuprofen wiggler, thank you!! 

Fab bump news too wiggler, mine is disappearing by the hour, it really is incredible what the body can do!! xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Ugh I've been up since 4 30 am, its now 5 35... anxiety about everything and lack of comfort= no sleep for me. I'm sitting here drinking some moroccan mint tea hoping that will put me back asleep. I fall asleep fine, it's staying asleep that's tricky.


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: 24

congrats shell :happydance:

span lots of growth :) x

ive got no housework left to do, even done all the ironing, so lots of time to zzzzzzzzzzz if sienna will allow me, :lol:

cannot believe Chloe will be 7 on Thursday, my baby is getting too big :cry:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Afternoon ladies :)

I almost got here this morning lol I managed all 3 of us ready by 9am for school pmsl, then home, George's feed, JK and my breakfast :) but then I was going to put laptop on and midwife came and throw the whole morning off tip lol George was disturbed, doesnt like being prodded and poked lol so he was up, then he wanted another feed earlier than normal so laptop didnt get a look in pmsl Little man is now asleep, as are his grandparents (hmmm???? lol) so now having some me time to say hello before I go make grown up lunches, before baby wants lunch lol

24 I was given co-codamol before leaving the hospital for the after pains, I only take 1 or 2 a day but just keeps everything at bay :hugs: hope you feeling better today hun!

span lovely bump hun! Wont be long now!

Wild hows the sickness hun? Hope Sienna lets you get some sleep :hugs:

Bizy we wouldnt leave you guys :) but we would kinda prefer you all start baby popping lol

Wiggler and 24 jealous at your bellys going down :( Ive lost 1stone 2lbs now but still all flabby, cant wait for the thumbs up to start toning exercises. BFing seems to be doing its bit though, I feel like Im having a work out each feed lol


----------



## meow951

Congrats Shell!

Hope everyone's ok!

How is everyone coping with the after baby hormones? I keep feeling fine and then suddenly crying. Plus i keep thinking i don't know how to look after him and what if i can't stop him crying etc. I don't think it helps that DH is going back to work on Thursday and i'm a bit nervous about it. It is normal how i'm feeling isn't it?

Also does anyone elses baby scream when having a nappy change? He absolutely hates it and it really hurts my ears when he's doing it at 3am!

He's starting to get a bit more awake now after he's got up in the morning which is usually 9/10ish. Plus he know thinks its awake time between 10 and 12pm so we've just been sitting upstairs in the dark with him quietly to see if he realises that is sleep time :haha:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. I'm off to my appointment. Let's hope this guy is still a little peanut and not as huge as they predicted.


----------



## 24/7

Good luck bizy!!

Meow we have a nappy change screamer too, and that's nothing compared to bath time, haha!! 

How are you finding the bottle feeding
Meow? Has your milk dried up now? Sam is loving it, so am happy with our choice xx


----------



## meow951

Josh screams at bath time too! I'm hoping he'll get better at nappy changing but doesnt seem to be yet lol

The first couple of days he seemed to hardly take any milk and was feeding quite often but now he'll go about 3 hours and usually takes 2oz- 2&3/4oz. We're using the doctors browns bottles and they seem really good. He can bring up his burps quite easily.

The 3rd day was horrendous, my boobs were like rocks and were so painful. The next day they were better but still sore and then after that they were fine. They leaked for a few days but have basically nearly dried up now, I thought it would take a lot longer actually.


----------



## 24/7

We are using tommee tipped and SMA and it seems to thankfully be perfect for Sam. He has been taking one ounce every three hours but today has had more 1.5-2 ounces so is starting to take more. So far he has winded really easily and settles perfectly in the day buy takes abit longer on his feed around 2, but slept until 7 today which was fab, I was just soo flappy to sleep too!! 

My milk started last night and they are sore today but hopefully tomorrow will be better. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Good luck at your appointment Bizy!!

I have a nappy screamer too :haha: but he loves a bare bum! Once the nappy is actually off he loves it.

24 how is sams winding going?

Meow glad the milk dried up pretty easily for you hun! is yours leaking 24? 

Hope wild is managing some sleep today!!


----------



## wild2011

had 35 mins then dh phoned and woke me up :rofl

sickness is around but no where near as badly, im suffering with monster headaches everyday at the mo, but no swelling or high bp, so paracetamol it is, now im awake sienna is asleep typical, but school run in 20 mins so no point me sleeping now. x


----------



## 24/7

I've had a couple of drops on my bra, I haven't put pads in as I got two freebies in my bounty packs and they were lovely, but the mothercare ones I got really hurt when I put them in, so OH is off ti get some of the nice ones later. First MIL is visiting. :(

Sam is winding like a star now, can't stop it coming up. :D

How are you feeling new? xx


----------



## 24/7

Its making me abit emotional reading our happy baby posts, its just such wonderful ends for us all. xx


----------



## hopefulmama

24- you haven't found that the tommee tippee leak badly? Everyone I speak to says they are the worst with leakage, I bought a bunch for when i pump and then was told how horrible they were and read about 200 reviews that said the same thing.


----------



## 24/7

I have found them absolutely perfect, no leaking, very little wind for Sam and no bringing up milk atall. My friend uses avent, not sure if you have them, and she hates them. xx


----------



## wild2011

hopeful, i used tommee tippee closer to nature bottles on 3 lo's they are perfect! never ever had a leak x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im feeling good thanks 24. So glad everything is settling down now hun. How's Sams head?

Damm OH for phoning huh wild!! 

I used Avent bottles for Joshua and found they were leaky unless you got the lids 100% on right. Never tried any other though lol and not looked at bottles this time, still adamant not to buy and keep going with the BFing as long as I can :)

I was just adding some photos to my laptop from my camera and found one of George smiling (I know I know!! lolol but I can believe it lol) And there is a stunning naked playtime shot of him with Joshuas hand just in the shot and George is looking at him, not sure I'd be allowed to put it on here though its totally exposed?? Looks gorgrous though! Got a post belly picture of me too just asked my dad to take it, doesnt look as bad as i thought roll on when I can get toning lol
 



Attached Files:







SDC12221 (450 x 600).jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 8









SDC12233 (450 x 600).jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mummy3

Good luck bizy:happydance:

24/7, I was told to take 2 paracetamoland 3 ibuprofen postpartum, we got send home with a load too lol and it does help. Cant say I really got hormonal:shrug: 

Wild :hugs: headaches are nasty!

lisa sorry about the mil:hugs:

Eilidh has graduated to newborn clothes:happydance:


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful how you feeling today?


----------



## new_to_ttc

:happydance: yay Eilidh!!! She must be really doing so well and growing well now!! George is graduating out of newborn already lol he is just too long! :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Aww, George looks fab!! :D Here is Sam.... Head is much better now thanks new, a completely different shape!! 

I got given no advice re painkillers?! Funny really, give birth with G&A for contractions, but nothing for pushing yet am loading up now. :p xx


----------



## hopefulmama

24- I bought 3 different brands, tommee tippe closer to nature, dr browns and playtex drop ins and the medela bottles that came with my pump but i know those suck.. Figured i'd try and see which worked best. The dr browns i haven't used with milk obviously, but I have noticed the tops are very hard to take off to the point i cut my hand and one of my friends uses the dr browns and has same issues.. i'm sure every bottle has some sort of issue..

mummy- i feel fine today, i felt fine yesterday just sort of venting on my feelings.

lisa- sorry about your problems breastfeeding, why don't you hire a lactation consultant?


----------



## heyyady

Awwww, New! What beautiful boys! 

Charlotte has moved into newborn size, she's so long for her size! 5 1/2 lbs and 19 1/2 inches now! Rochelle (Mighty Mouse lol) is 5 lbs and 18 1/2 inches long! Their fingers are INSANE long- I'll try to get a picture today :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awwww sam looks so adorable, look at his little mass of hair!! did you have heartburn hun??

I think the adrenaline masks a lot of the pain during labour definitely during delivery lol My hospital sent me with co-codamol said I can have 2 every 4 hours if I need them, but I dont, I just need 1 start of day and 1 towards the end. I did have 1 midday too but I dont seem to get the pain as much already so skip that one. Take what you need to take hun,. make sure you're comfortable you can always cut some out over the next few days and see how you get on.

Heyy definitely get some more pictures, have you had any of them at home on? I bet I missed tham as Charlotte came home as I was going in!


----------



## heyyady

Charlotte at home- we were on BnB :)


----------



## 24/7

Lots of heartburn and reflux!! :D in labour the gas and air was drying my mouth as acid came up my throat. :p xx


----------



## mummy3

New, how long is George now?

24/7, Sams hair at the back looks a lot like Eilidhs! vv cute:cloud9:

Heyy, awww adorable!They are so long, I was impressed with Eilidhs 18 1/2in, although she's heavier at about 6 1/2lbs now. Do either of your twins have an umbilical hernia btw? Nicu said it was pretty common for preemies of our gestation but Eilidhs looks huge.

Hopeful, glad you feel ok:hugs:Any more signs? I remember you said you were told you were unlikely to reach induction.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im not sure how long the little fella is today ermm will check when he wakes up lol He lost about 6ozs at his check today, he is 7lb 12.5oz awww lol Going to have to disturb him soon and get us ready for our first school run lol Joshua wants me to bring him to school in the pram so he can show him off lol


----------



## mummy3

New just saw the pics of george! Awwww and Joshua looks sooo proud! They can totally smile that early although its rare, every baby is different> You look awesome too hun!!:happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

It looks like a real whopper smile :) Joshua is amazingly proud of his baby brother, long may it last :)

Right going to work out this pram now lol, it needs a raincover putting on rofl


----------



## mummy3

Eek is it raining new?

I'm trying to get hubby to put some pics up:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck at your appointment bizy!!!

24/7 are you using the closer to nature bottles? I love them soooooooo much, Dylan was fab on them, no colic, not too much wind :) Awwww!! Love the pics hun, his hair is sooooo gorgeous!

new - lovely piccies hun. I need to get more of me and the kids. Will be my mission from today to get at least 1 pic of me and the kids every week.

Heyy - awww! gorgeous piccy!!! :cloud9:

You lucky ladies getting pain meds in hospital, I have spent a fortune on pain meds since getting home, all I got in hospital was a great big pill up my arse :rofl:

I love baby smiles, Bethany does some great big windy grins, but I like to tell myself she does them cos she loves her mummy :haha:

Big day for Dylan today, he got accepted into nursery!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: My baby boy is all grown up :cry:


----------



## heyyady

Mummy- the girls are super long- everyone (drs, etc) keeps commenting on it- but I'm 5'7" and hubby is 6'3" and built like a brick wall, so guessing they'll be big! but for now their tiny weights with the long bodies make them look like little spider butts :haha:
They said Rochelle has a slight hernia, but to me it just looks like she has an outie? :shrug:


----------



## mummy3

Ok here goes...
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6









big eyes.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 4









sleepy.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4









length.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummy3

Heyy, Eilidhs pops out like almost an inch, its weird! Rofl at spider butts:haha:

Wiggler, butt pill?:happydance: for Dylan going nursery, you must be so proud!:hugs: for them growing up though!


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- not really, i'm just losing my plug. Yesterday a bunch came out and since its just been small amounts.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww mummy, Eilidh is sooooooooooo gorgeous! and you deffo don't look like a mummy of 4, I'm super jealous!

Yea they gave me the butt pill, I did NOT like that being done, my poor bumbum :rofl:

I am super proud of him, nursery is just what he needs, lots of stimulation and interaction with other kids. He will be going 2 1/2 days a week so will need to start thinking of things to do with my little lady on them days :)


----------



## heyyady

Aww- that will be so good for him, Wiggler! And for little Bethany to get some mommy time all to herself <3

As I was horribly backed up when I was in the hospital, I don't even want to DISCUS the things done to my bum! :shock: I think I was more traumatized by all that than the birth and the girls being in the NICU combined!


----------



## 24/7

Fab news re nursery wiggler!! :D
FX plug loss leads somehwere hopeful. :hugs:
hope bizy is getting on well at her appointment. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oh dear, that was an interesting feed... both me and Bethany got covered in milk :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

Jeez i'm so tired, i've been up since 4 30 am, i need sleep.

Bizy- how did your appointment go?


----------



## luckyme225

39 weeks today!!! I did not wake up to my waters breaking or pancakes like last time, what a bummer. Though it was 9am and it's only 8:18 :haha: Tomorrow is going to be the most pregnant I've ever been, not a pretty thought lol. So much for them thinking I'd go early.

Bizy- thinking of you, can't wait to hear how your appointment went.

Hopeful- i always wake up wide awake around 3-4am with my mind racing. I normally go back to bed just after 5.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Who is number 26?

lucky-After two kids that went before their due dates, you can only imagine, and could only see the desperation and frustration for going 7 days overdue.


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- yea my mind was racing, so i got up made tea, screwed around on my computer and got back in bed at 6 am and slept another 45 minutes but not good sleep. So now i am so tired its nuts.


----------



## luckyme225

Brandi- yeah i can see how going overdue would make one want to rip their hair out. Especially when you've went early twice. I'm trying to tell myself I'll go overdue so I don't go too mental.

Hopeful- I make myself stay in bed for the hour and 1/2 I'm normally up. Once I'm out of bed there is no hope. At least you know you will be meeting your little guy this week!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

Thats why its even more annoying i'm not sleeping well because i need all the rest i can get since it will be far gone soon. Even with the nanny, i'm still going to be breastfeeding and having the baby in a bassinet in my bedroom at the beginning. At least in the day time she can watch the baby for a few hours here and there so i can nap and shes also doing cooking and just helping me out.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm convinced that I'd still be pregnant with her if I hadn't scheduled the induction and scared her into natural labour the day before I was scheduled, lol.

My husband wanted her to be born today. He said it would have been nice to share his birthday with her. I can't believe I'm married to a 31 year old...at least he makes 25-year-old me feel young.


----------



## luckyme225

My husband is delusional and pretty sure I'll deliver this week. Even if I don't naturally he insists that they will induce this weekend because my placenta issues (which of course could happen). Also my step father thinks I'll deliver Wednesday so hubby is hoping his intuition is right. Full moon tomorrow!!!

Hopeful- I ran off adrenaline this first week or so, I couldn't even sleep when baby slept because I was so busy watching him sleep. After that first week is when it slowly started to catch up with me. I'm just glad I'm getting 4-5 hours a night at this point, last time it felt like I didn't get any.


----------



## Psycow

Yah Lucky - 39 weeks =D. 
Bitzy - I hope all goes well at your appointment.


----------



## span

All these cute baby pics. :cloud9: I want one!

Had an afternoon snooze and since then have had more bloody show and period pains. As this also happened nearly a week ago I'm not getting my hopes up. :dohh:

MIL phoned earlier to see if there was any news (I never told her about my show last week) and she sounded very disappointed when I said there was no change. How does she think I feel?! :shrug:


----------



## hopefulmama

Lucky- i hope you go Wed. too! On a bad night i'm getting like 3-5 hrs, on a good night i get like 7-9 hrs.. I wish it could stay this way haha.


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- Wednesday is my great grandmothers birthday, who passed this year. Hoping I get blessed enough to have Liam on her birthday.

COME ON FULL MOON, get the rest of us in labor tomorrow.

Ladies who have had your babies, when did you go into labor? Morning, afternoon, evening, or night?


----------



## 24/7

Lucky it was 6am for me. xx


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks 24/7! I remember reading that there was a bit of a pattern in one study as to what time people went into labor but I can't remember when they stated it was.


----------



## wild2011

lucky my previous were 6am, 6am again and 8.10pm lol


----------



## Wiggler

2.45am and 3.45am for me :) x x x


----------



## mummy3

Hope you ladies manage to get some sleep!

Lucky, my labours, waters breaking and deliveries have been all over the clock:wacko: Happy 39 weeks:happydance:


----------



## meow951

Lucky- I got up at 4:30am feeling iffy but started "proper" labour at about 6am


----------



## hopefulmama

when u guys went into labor, how bad were the contractions when u started thinking they could be real? were they that different than your braxton hicks?


----------



## 24/7

Mine quite quickly got to the intensity where I needed to focus on my breathing through them, and then again after that quite quickly again that I couldn't speak through them. xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I started at 7:30am with Zoe, 3:30am with Isaiah and 2:30am with Anberlin


----------



## hopefulmama

See i feel like i'm at an unfair advantage because i get braxton hicks so badly that i have to focus on my breath to take pain away and can't talk thru 1/2 the ones i get. So i'm always wondering it they r real deal or not.


----------



## 24/7

How long are you BH's? I noticed with my real contractions they peaked and dipped differently.... xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - with Dylan my contractions started as mild period pains every 20-30 mins, my BH's had been pain free, I knew it was the real thing though as my waters had already broken. 
With Bethany I woke up contracting evvery 2-3 mins and it was quite painful, but nowhere near as bad as before I had the epi with Dylan. I really didn't think it was the real deal until I was told I was 8cm in the hospital


----------



## hopefulmama

Sometimes they are 6-8 minutes long with intervals of 20-30 minutes in between, sometimes they are only a few minutes with 10 minutes in between, they're never regular. They jsut start so badly with lower back pain, then bump hardens then i get the bad cramps, and it feels the worst the first few minutes then either i get used to the pain or they die down strength wise.. I get it like this all the time, nothing that different than usual. That's why i feel confused and questioning myself about them


----------



## BizyBee

I'm back! Baby Bee will definitely be here tomorrow. Unfortunately it is via c-section, but I am just happy to finally get to see him. 

Here's the low-down of my appointment: My blood pressure was great, I had protein and white blood cells in my urine, still virtually no signs of labor (no dilation, some softening of cervix, baby still isn't engaged), non-stress test showed only 1 contraction and baby was stress free, ultrasound showed BB is around 9 lbs. and placenta is starting to calcify but I had a great amount of fluid. Basically, the dr. suggested that I do the section because she's concerned about me and the baby. She gave me the choice but strongly recommended it. I can go ahead and try the induction which could last a long time since the baby is not ready. I could labor for a few days only to need a section in the end due to his size and inability to fit in my pelvis (I am petite with a narrow pelvis). Or it could work more quickly than she anticipates, but I can have major tearing and the baby is at risk of injuries. I am very familiar with this issue because my dad had permanent nerve damage when born because his shoulders got stuck during delivery. Z and I talked about it and decided to go with the c-section. It's scheduled for tomorrow at 8 am! I am so excited to finally cuddle with him. :cloud9:


----------



## hopefulmama

bizy- well i'm glad you've got it resolved. I;m sure you're excited to get it over it with. Are you nervous?


----------



## BizyBee

I am nervous. Mostly about having the spinal tap and being cut open. I had laparoscopic surgery last June, so not a stranger to incisions, but a little freaked out by the whole process.


----------



## meow951

hopeful- My contractions felt totally different to my braxton hicks. My braxton hicks were when my stomach was going tight etc. My contractions felt like really intense period and back pain. I knew i was in labour as it was a totally different feeling. I couldnt feel my stomach going tight either, even though the midwife could if she put her hands on it.


----------



## hopefulmama

Bizy- i'm sure everything will be OK. Imagine c-sections are one of the most performed and safest surgeries. I know i'd be a little freaked out of the entire process, i'd probably be more freaked about the spinal block too.. i'm freaked out just about the epidural aha, and i know they're similar procedure. At least you wont be spending hours upon hours in labor and now today you know what to prep for on the aftercare etc.


----------



## BizyBee

Definitely. I am confident in my Dr. and I'm relieved that this will eliminate any extra stress on the baby.


----------



## span

Good luck tomorrow Bizy - so close now to having your baby in your arms! :cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

Good luck tomorrow bizy, I am so pleased you have the situation in hand.... So much so I am teary now thanks to post baby hormones!! 

I agree with meow, the worst of my contractions were in my back, and it was horrendous!! The stomach pain part was manageable, but the back was something else!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

I love seeing all of the baby pics and can't wait to add mine. I won't be able to for a few days though since I only have internet access with my phone and can't upload directly to the site.


----------



## 24/7

We will all be here waiting for you bizy. :D I really am so happy for you, and wish you a super speedy recovery so you will be back here with us posting away. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck for tomorrow Bizy! I hope everything goes well and can't wait to see piccies!!

Back contractions are the worst!!!! I had the epi at about 5cm with Dylan cos the pain in my back was so bad, my labour with Bethany was a million times less painful. My baby girl was good to me unlike my meanie little boy :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Sam was a meanie to me!! MEN!! xx


----------



## luckyme225

Bizy- I'm so happy for you. I can't wait to hear about you getting to meet your little guy. Enjoy your last night of it being just the two of you!!

Hopeful- real contractions will typically last 30-70 seconds in length. I get really long BH now when I do get them, that's how I know it's probably not the real deal.


----------



## mummy3

The contractions I got during the preterm labour and my delivery were period pain type and in the back and pelvis more with the tightening. BH's I felt as just the tightening, uncomfortable but not too painful:flower:

Bizy:happydance: Good luck for tomorrow hun! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Bizy how exciting, wishing you all the best tomorrow. I had a spinal block after Joshua and it really wasnt so bad, and I was back on my feet pretty handy! look forward to you getting internet to upload the photos :)

Hopeful when my contractions started this time it felt like I was constipated, kept begging the midwives to give me some relief so I could go to the toielt, but they were adamant it was just babys head, turns out they right lol Wasnt until the pains were about 1-2 minutes apart that they were noticably labour contractions, although Im struggling to find a way to explain them, I just knew it was labour finally.

Mummy eilidh looks adorable awwww

Took me 3 attempts tonight to get my dinner lol 1st attempt I was running too late for Joshuas karate class, 2nd attempt George decided he wanted his dinner first so had it on the 3rd attempt, least it was food eventually lol Little fella is asleep on me now, Joshua is asleep in bed, my parents have gone back home and I have lots of peace, although enjoying my snuggles as everyone has had George and he had no cuddles left for mummy unless it was with boob clamped in mouth!


----------



## mummy3

lol new at least you got dinner! Sounds like a busy day, hows Joshua doing with his little brother?


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Best of luck Bizy xxx

All going well here lttle lady is amazing x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua loves being a big brother. He is a little territorial over him and keeps wanting to touch him, but he is doing great.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay! More babies! Can't wait to see pics Bizy!


----------



## hopefulmama

For the last few hours i have been getting more of the back and upper leg pain, vs the belly. I was napping just now and the back pain was getting worse than when i fell asleep and woke me up after 30 minutes. I switched sides to see if it was that and no difference. Lasted a couple minutes now gone. Dunno.. not trying to get hopes up. Now baby has hiccups right after the pain stopped.


----------



## hopefulmama

New- your crazy! you're a few days post birth and running all over the place.. you better believe i'm going to be milking my post delivery sympathy as long as i can. The minute I have a braxton hick or ache or pain my husband goes nuts and i feel like hes gonna cry cuz he hates seeing me in pain and i can basically get anything i want from him in that moment.. so after birth i'm bringing the guns out.


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I always said if I needed stitches I would rest myself for at LEAST 7-10 days and I was bored as hell after 2 days of being waited on, and got cabin fever after about 5 days of being indoors. I'm starting to get back into normal routine now, but would have been sooner if I hadn't been so bloody sore with my tear and my pelvis :)


----------



## Psycow

GOOD LUCK BITZY! I hope everything goes well for you, and you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## mummy3

Aww new thats cute he's territorial

Hopeful, I remember weird groin pain in labour with Eilidh, didn't have it with the others though. Hows the pain now? Lol at milking the post delivery:haha:

Glad you're doing well wud:hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

I'm pretty lazy and can deal with doing nothing. I got used to it during blizzards or when it was like 5 degrees in new york when you can't leave ur house for a few days, so i'm good indoors. When its so hot outside i also don't ever want to do anything. Im not planning on making a debut in a restaurant for a few weeks post birth and other than that i don't know how keen i am on walking around the park w/the baby the first 5 days postpartum when its like 95-100 degrees out and 100% humidity until 9pm then u get to like 85.. its very hot here and i feel like thats just asking for a problem with a newborn.


----------



## hopefulmama

mummy- i mean i'm only going to be doing that once so i might as well get what i can haha. I've already convinced hubby that we are going to Bali in november as our first family vacation haha (cleverly once baby is 6 months and i will look decent in bikini again), also have him talked into getting me this new hybrid car in july because its better for baby plus u get a tax break we don't need a new car but i want this new one that comes out this summer.. i always find a good way to justify things to him, doesn't really take too much but sounds better than just asking or demanding for no good reason.


----------



## mummy3

Sounds like a plan hopeful:haha: Bali sounds awesome and you're right, 6m in you'll hae plenty of time to look great and lo will be settled:thumbup:


----------



## luckyme225

haha Hopeful might as well enjoy being taken care of while you can. I'm sure there will be a lot of me sitting on my butt the 3 weeks hubby is home. Have to enjoy the help while I can.


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- for sure. is it as bad sleep wise when you have hubby around for the first few weeks to do stuff and help? I feel a lot of the time when i hear people saying how shit they feel is when they're stuck doing it all themselves and dont have much help from hubby

so i dont know whats going on with me. its so weird. I have constant tightening the last hour or so and the back pain is coming and going...never experienced this


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful, I found it really easy with OH here to help, I can nap when I need to, he does most of the housework where I am sore, he is amazing. I am dreading him going back to work.

Oooh, maybe this is the start for you, fingers crossed it won't be long until you have your baby! x x x


----------



## 24/7

I love having OH here, I have just been resting while he does all the jobs, and we have been bonding as a little trio, it has been perfect. xx


----------



## luckyme225

I'm sure sleep wise will be better with him home. With Connor he would change the baby before I breastfed when we wasn't working. I'll probably be able to nap every now and then but it's kind of hard when your the only source of food to get a good block of sleep. It's all good though, I can't wait to meet and hold him.

Hopefully it's the start of something for you, our bodies do such weird things towards the end.


----------



## Wiggler

I see dead poeple.. Hehe I love this film! Its so nice to just relax and watch a film :) Hopefully goiing to watch Girl, Interupted tomorrow :)


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks girls! OH and I are heading out for our last dinner as a family of 2. :)


----------



## Wiggler

Have a nice time hun! x x x


----------



## hopefulmama

bizy- good luck tomorrow and enjoy your last dinner!


----------



## Wiggler

So.... ladies who are still expecting, what are you hoping your babies will look like? 

I was hoping bubs would have dark hair like me and have blue eyes, and she does :cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

I always wanted a baby with masses of hair, and I certainly got my wish with my little Sammy frog!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Last bump pic: 41 weeks. It's bittersweet because I'll miss being pregnant, but I am so happy that I'll be holding him tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







05-16-11 41 weeks.jpg
File size: 159.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummy3

Enjoy your night Bizy, I think you have one of the best bumps I've ever seen btw, I would've loved one like that:flower:


----------



## heyyady

bizy- you look beautiful! what an awesome bump! 
and don't worry love- the spinal was my biggest fear too and seriously it was like a bee sting with tons of pressure for about 30 seconds- then NADA! I didn't even feel the tugging that some women describe! Just breathe through the initial jab and it's smooth sailing from there! (and I can say all this and recommend it even though the medication made me sick- that's just me though, I'm seriously allergic to EVERYTHING, :lol: )


----------



## 24/7

You look fab bizy!!
It's funny thinking you know you will hold your little man tomorrow, obviously once I went Ito labour I knew I would in the end, but I didn't really focus on it until it arrived, so enjoy the countdown!! :) xx


----------



## 24/7

Finally Sam has settled, he has fed so much today and still not really settled, I didn't realise bottle fed babies would cluster feed like breast fed babies do, well I assume it isn't just my little piggy!! :p xx


----------



## hopefulmama

wiggler- I don't have much options for baby here, me and my husband both have light brown eyes except my are more golden colored and turn green when i cry or i'm sick, his mom and sister have green eyes as well, so maybe a dark green or brown eye, but i'm sure it will be brown and my husband has black hair and i have blonde hair naturally but dye it dark brown... so i would assume it would be dark brown like his..we were both born with full heads of hair and ive had loads of heartburn this entire time so i also assume baby will have lots of hair.. so basically baby will probably have olive skin, brown eyes, lots of brown hair. 

Ha i wish my son to have my hair, my teeth, husbands skin tone and lips, my actual skin type, husbands body type.. i dunno i guess a perfect hybrid between us both.


----------



## heyyady

hopeful- you are such a striking brunette, I'm having a hard time picturing you as a blond!


----------



## hopefulmama

Hhaha thanks hey, let me post a pic from 99/2000 when i was in college w.my hair never being dyed. it's weird i look sooo young.
now this pic of me brunette.. thats a 11 yr differnce haha, i prefer being a brunette.. not into my natural hair color


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler- I want another little Connor. He is the perfect mix of me and my husband. The boys might look a bit different but I'm sure Liam will be blonde hair and blue eyes like his brother. I love babies with hair and my husband loves bald looking babies. I'm sure no matter what I'll think he's adorable.

Bizy- You are such a cute preggo! 

Well first my mom informs me the my cousins girlfriend who was due on my due date delivered her baby, then my mother in law informs me that her coworkers daughter who was due on my due date had her baby as well. Thank you moms but that is NOT what I want to hear. Not to mention when your hormonal the last thing you want to hear is "and you look like your ready to pop".


----------



## luckyme225

That's crazy hopeful, you look like a whole different person.


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- im sure thats not what u wanted to hear at all.. sorry babe people have really bad timing! 

Yea i do look like a totally different person, i'm also like 17 in the picture.


----------



## luckyme225

I think I'm just being crabby because i have a headache and I've been light headed today. Just took a bath, thinking I should just get off the computer and relax because looking at a screen probably isn't going to help. Hope you get a good nights sleep hun.


----------



## hopefulmama

feel better... hopefully u get some sleep too! 

ive been having minor contractions and severe ones too since 1 pm, nothing closer than 30 min... if i get up and move around they get wayy worse, so i am just sitting on couch watching realhousewives of nj


----------



## MilosMommy7

hi ladies. just coming in for an update. congrats to mama who had baby 26. lol.

well Ava seems to be a great sleeper at night already. she'll sleep for 4 hours and then wake up to eat and get changed. then sleep for another 3-4 hours before wanting to get up again. she doesnt nap much during the day. just quick 10-30 minutes naps here and there. looks like she's already ready to be up most of the day. but she gets cranky if she's awake and not eating. lol.


----------



## heyyady

Hopeful, honey- they're supposed to get worse :) Get up and walk around your flat and get them going- maybe you can have a baby tomorrow!!! 
(crazy how different you look as a blond!)


----------



## BizyBee

I definitely would've thought you were a natural brunette Hopeful.

Z and I are so different so can't really picture what BB will look like. Probably will have my dominant traits: dark hair and brown eyes, but I hope he gets Z's beautiful blue ones.


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone about? :cry:


----------



## MilosMommy7

wiggler - :hugs: everything okay?


----------



## Wiggler

OH just got taken to hospital in an ambulance :cry: I'm so bloody worried about him, my mum can't get up to see to the kids so I can't go up and see him later :cry:


----------



## MilosMommy7

oh no, what happened? i hope he's alright! i'd go crazy if i couldnt go with him :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

His throat and chest were achy last night before bed, then he woke me up earlier in agony :(


----------



## MilosMommy7

that doesnt sound good. hopefully it's nothing like pnuemonia or anything. do they think they know what it might be?


----------



## Wiggler

No idea, they weren't here long before they got him in the ambulance, I told OH to ring me to let me know whats happening. if I don't hear from him in an hour or so I'll ring the hospital to find out whats happening


----------



## MilosMommy7

good luck :flower:


----------



## 24/7

Oh wiggler. Are you and kiddies ok at home? Is it related to his tooth? xx


----------



## LockandKey

just joined a few days ago, so I couldn't get in on this thread when it was created, but I'm due May 27th


----------



## lisaf

hey everyone... 
congrats on the clothing jump mummy!!!
have no time to read much.

had a great visit from a lactation consultant... we have a plan now and things are easier.. just SOOO much work to feed AND pump :(


----------



## heyyady

Wiggler- is everything okay? have you heard anything???


----------



## Wiggler

Me and the kiddies are fine at home, Dylan has been an angel and Bethany has been sleeping. I've spent all morning trying to ring and texting OH, he rang me back a little while ago saying he had been discharged, they didn't know what it was so he was walking home, but he was in agony again so he said he was going to cll another ambulance. Poor thing could barely talk :(

I've got a few appointments today which I'm going to cancel, going to make the flat all nice and tidy while I wait for news about how OH is.


----------



## span

Aw Wiggler sorry to hear about your OH - hope they get whatever it is sorted. :hugs:

Things seem to be moving in the right direction for me. Loads more bloody show last night, overnight and this morning - fresher blood in slime (sorry tmi) with horrid period pains which had me reaching for the paracetamol in the middle of the night. Started to get what I can only assume are contractions early this morning - they're different to BHs (which I've had a lot of experience of!) as I can feel them coming on and are painful at the bottom of my bump. They settled a little (but didn't stop) when I had a bath but are now more regular - about every 7-10 minutes lasting 30 seconds. They're painful enough to make me focus on them but not enough to get me raching for more paracetamol on my tens machine.
I REALLY hope this continues but I'm not getting my hopes up. Sent hubby off to work this morning with instructions to try and not arrest anyone! :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh span, hopefully this is it for you :happydance:


----------



## span

Fingers crossed! I just don't know at what point I should call hubby. :wacko:
I know we'd previously agreed that if I though I was in labour I'd call him in case he got stuck on a job but I don't want to have him come home if it isn't needed. :shrug:


----------



## 24/7

Oooh span I had the blood yuck after my waters went!! I so hope this is it for you!! Come on baby 27!! xx


----------



## 24/7

Hubby didn't go to work the morning my contractions started, but when they start getting closer and need more focus on the pain it's probably time to come home. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh wiggler hun I hope OH is ok :hugs: 

Come on baby Span, hope this is it hun!!

Good luck today Bizy, you have an awesome bump!

Hopeful good on you milking it, you're totally right no time better than pregnancy and post birth to get spoilt lol I dont really have the option but to be a busy bee lol but I dont mind both boys are more than worth it. 

George was up most of the night, I think he has trapped wind, he is burping ok, but seems to have griping aches and not as noisey as normal in his nappy so been to the shops today for some Infacol hopefully will break it up.


----------



## meow951

Wiggler- Said it on the other thread but hope your OH is ok!

Bizy- Good luck!

Span- It sounds promising. I had all that bloody yucky stuff just before i started pushing and my waters broke. I made DH stay at home but my contractions were ridiculously close together right from the beginning. At 7am they were 3-4 mins apart lasting 30-40 seconds and by 9am they were 2 minutes apart lasting a minute and we were on our way to the birthing centre!


----------



## Gemma Lou

had my baby girl Emily-May on 6th may by section due to HELLP syndrome weighing 5 lb 15 oz. All going well x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Can you put up the link to the other thread, I cant find it :(

I had the bloody mucusy stuff about 2 hours before active labour, the show I had at home didnt come close to the urgh and amount I had right before the contractions stepped up a gear lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations Gemma hun glad you're both well xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

congratulations to all new may mummies x x


----------



## span

Congratulations Gemma Lou. :flower:

Still passing the bloody slimey stuff. :wacko: Contractions are generally getting a bit closer together (about 5-7 minutes) but still only lasting about 30 seconds. Are slowly getting a bit more painfull so I've caved in and called hubby home. I hope this doesn't all grind to a halt. :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats Gemma Lou!!!!

new - https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/605673-mayhem-babies-may-2011-mummies-babies.html


----------



## new_to_ttc

Span mine varied a lot in length some were very quick, others came went came went over 2-5 minutes then a break. Even in active labour my contractions didnt get regular at all. Hope this is it hun xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Just talked to OH, he has an infection of some sort, he is picking up some meds then coming home :happydance: I have missed him so much!


----------



## wild2011

good luck span hope this is it for you,

wiggler sorry to hear about oh, hope hes ok x


----------



## wild2011

i would like nothing more in this world right now than to have a poooooooooooooooooooooo

12 grapes yes 12!!!! :cry: not painful ( how ive managed that many and not pain i dont know lol) but i cant go to the loo, not constipated one bit but i appear to have lost my exit, think my bum has been sewn up :cry: im sure if i cud shift this 3 days worth i might stand the chance of labour ne time soon boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Wiggler

Aww wild :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

care to take a crap for me? :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

on a brighter note 39 weeks today


----------



## Wiggler

Hell no, I've done 2 this morning and they both felt like I was pooping out a mega spiky cactus :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Yay for 39 weeks, hopefully won't be much longer!!


----------



## wild2011

"hopefully" seriously i want to go to the loo more right now, im enjoying my sleeping time while i can, never thought id say those words. :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:

Hmmm, homemade coronation chicken sarnies for lunch I think :cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

sounds lush

banana on toast for me and a bowl of strawbs :rofl: ( a quick energy fix before i drift back off to sleep) heartburn has been really strong last 4-5 days, all these yacky things i cant wait to wave goodbye to forever :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

or at least until you fall preggers with the quads :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

do 1! lol x


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## wild2011

never ever ever ever ever again he's got his little boy, though i plan on keeping him all for myself but u know what i mean, i will forever be a stalker without a bump when sprout has made an appearance :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I wish I could carry on having kids forever! If only I was rich and had a decent pelvis :)


----------



## wild2011

if only money grew on trees, and i owned a double decker bus :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: Im definitely content with my 2 boys lol no more babies here... *hangs up the no vacancy sign*

George is very gripey with tummy ache bechod :( although still managing to get plenty of sleep, just restless when he is awake. 

Wild can they not make a hole for you, that sounds incredibley uncomfortable! 

Wiggler glad OH is ok, is he home yet?

Hows things going Span? Any closer or more intense?


----------



## luckyme225

Wiggler- hope your hubby gets better soon

Span- good luck

Wild- Sorry your having bum issues hun

Well today marks the most pregnant I have ever been, where is my award? :rofl: Don't I at least deserve a cake? No contractions or anything, pretty sure if they don't induce this weekend because my placenta that I will be going overdue. He is a comfy little guy.


----------



## hopefulmama

the minute i got up to make some oatmeal contractions started.. i guess i should start moving around.. i was avoiding it yesterday because my hubby wasn't around all day/evening.


----------



## luckyme225

Start running around the condo hopeful. Maybe you'll have a full moon baby.

Thinking of Bizy!!! Her little guy should be here now!!!


----------



## wild2011

thankyou ladies for the get well bum msgs :flower: 

lucky congrats on ur most pregnant yet, im hoping i dont get to my most pregnant this pregnancy, that wud be 40+5 arghhh no thanks :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Come one full moon... we want to go into labor. Yeah 40.5 weeks would be pretty brutal.


----------



## wild2011

we do indeed :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Goodness me, I'm an emotional wreck tonight as I miss being pregnant and can't believe my boy is four days already - I just want another one!! xx


----------



## mummy3

Congratulations on being more pregnant lucky:cake:

Span:happydance: Any news?

Hope bizys doing great!

Wild OMG those bum grapes sound horrendous:hugs: Imagine how many grapes with quads...

Gemma, congrats on your LO:happydance: How are you doing? I had HELLP with my first and its very scary:hugs:

Wiggler:hugs:

Hopeful, go walk! 

New, poor george, I hope his tummy feels better!


----------



## hopefulmama

i napped and was woken by a contraction... lets hope today is the day. Every time i get one though my husband freaks out and makes me sit down cuz my dr is out of town till friday and he doesn't want me going into labor with some random dr haha


----------



## wild2011

mummy thanks for that re grapes and quads

new :hugs:

hopeful :hugs: hope today is the day for you.

i wasn't going to update this, but i wont be the only one who has had false alarms if thats the case,

have had irregular tightenings through the day, havnt take much notice as they havnt been painful or bothered me, they are slightly more noticeable at the momment, not ouchy but i know when they are etc, this could be the build up i had all day/eve before things picked up with sienna or could just be a fluke practice run, either case, im off with my contraction counter, and i will update if ne news, if nothing then ill be on as normal tomorrow lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummy3

Lol at hubby hopeful, needs must and if you're in labour you wont care who the doc is!

Wild , ooh I hope this is it for you, how long were you like this before full on labour last time? :happydance: Hehe sorry bout the bum grape image:wacko:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks mummy and wild :hugs: right back atcha!!! George has squeezed out a few farts this afternoon and is very contently asleep and fed well earlier :) Hopefully the Infacol is working its way through him!

Hope Bizy and her little fella are doing ok! cant wait for her updates!

Wild and Hopeful, hope this is it for you both! Good luck :flower:

Lucky, I totally went more pregnant than i had ever been lol George really made me hang in there, is he still the most over due May Blossom at T+12 lol 

24 I totally get the cant believe its all over thing. Someone asked me today how old George was and I was like 5 days, and then in my head I was like OMG he is ONLY 5 days old and it feels like he has been with me forever :cloud9: 

:happydance: My pre-diet jeans are too big!! I was working on trying to get back in these jeans before I fell pregnant, which I never managed, and now I have got in and straight back out of them :happydance: So looks like I will be clothes shopping soon, my leggings are too baggy pmsl, my maternity leggings are too hmmm weird fitting and my jeans are falling down lol Loving this!!


----------



## 24/7

I feel exactly the same new!! It feels lile he has been here forever!! He is absolutely the best thing I have ever done!! xx


----------



## 24/7

And hope Georges tummy settles soon new. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

He just blasted me with a trumpy bum lol so I think the Infacol is working its way through yay! 

I was worried if I had done the right thing starting over with a baby again, but totally is the best feeling ever, it really is true you can love 2 babies with every heart beat and neither over shadows the other, its amazing! Im so glad I have the gap too, I can enjoy George as a baby while Joshua is at school but also enjoy time with the boys together and time with Joshua when George sleeps, it just all fits together :cloud9: Really enjoy and treasure every minute 24 hun, I will never forget my mum said to me when Joshua was a baby.. 'Dont blink a single minute away, when its gone its gone forever. before you know you'll be putting a school uniform on him and then it really does disappear so fast' she was so right. They dont stay babies for long, and they just keep on growing!


----------



## 24/7

School.... I can't think about anything like that!! :p

I knew the love would be different to everything else, but I could never possibly have imagined just how much I would love him, it absolutely overwealms me, its an amazing feeling!! And seeing him with OH is just so lovely. xx


----------



## Wiggler

They grow up so fast, I can't believe Bethany is over 2 weeks old already!


----------



## mummy3

New, you're totally right about how fast they grow, my eldest is going into second grade soon:wacko: Thats lovely to hear how you joshua and george have meshed together:cloud9:

24/7 it truely is the best!!

Wow on the weightloss new:happydance: Have you seen OH since you had george? He may not recognise you!!


----------



## Wiggler

I feel all teary when I think Dylan will be 3 this year. 3 just sounds so grown up!


----------



## mummy3

3 is grown up:winkwink: 

Psycow, how you doing hun?:flower:


----------



## Wiggler

For the first time EVER dylan had a tantrum when we put him in the bath, he normally loves the bath, was hoping bathtime battles wouldn't start for another year or so :rofl:


----------



## becstar4

My little may blossom Noah arrived on the 9th. at 39+4 weighing 7lb 14oz .

:)


----------



## mummy3

Congrats bec!:flower:

Wiggler why didnt dylan want his bath today?


----------



## Wiggler

Because he wanted to carry round his empty toy box with his blankie in instead :rofl: He has cheered up now though and no doubt will scream his head off when its time to get out :rofl:


----------



## mum2beee

My little man came on Saturday 14/05/2011 at 41 weeks weighing 9lb7oz.
I'm in love!!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats ladies x x x


----------



## mummy3

Congrats mum:flower:

Wiggler :rofl: I really think our sons would get on!


----------



## lisaf

Congrats girls!

Hopeful and span -- FX'd this is it for you guys! Good luck!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations bec and mum :) Looks like I still hold the over due lead :rofl:

OH has seen me and keeps telling me every day I look even more amazing :cloud9: I thought I felt at my most ever confident whilst pregnant, but it just keeps increasing. Im no where near my goal weight or size yet, but just feel great :)

Still no news from Span me thinks she might be popping a ickle baby out of that bump of hers awww!!! Wonder how Hopeful is doing, hate the time difference I get so confused and cant keep up when she would be normally on or if she is MIA lol


----------



## luckyme225

Span, Hopeful and Wiggler showing signs of maybe going today. Where are my labor signs :hissy: Even hubby sent me a text this morning complaining about how he sexed me but got no baby in return. I'm starting to ignore phone calls just because I don't want to hear what people have to say lol.

Congrats to the new moms.


----------



## 24/7

Aww, we love OH new!! :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

He even made me lunch today while I just did nothing :cloud9: he did this while nursing a grizzly baby too awwww

Lucky you might not get signs hun, just wham... labour ;)


----------



## heyyady

lol- lucky, i don't think wiggler wants to go again! :lol: but don't worry hon, your times a'commin!

new- it's 4 in the afternoon for hopeful... has anyone heard from her??

it's fricking 50 degrees and raining here- I want my beautiful california spring back!!!


----------



## 24/7

Last update from span was early evening, and things seemed to be slowing down for her. :hugs: xx


----------



## luckyme225

New- your OH sounds like a good man! yay!

Hey- It's sunny here but only 57 degrees


----------



## new_to_ttc

aww i missed Spans update somewhere, hope it picks back up! And hope Hopeful is progressing!


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful is getting tightening but not really painful anymore. Fingers crossed it picks up for her.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww these may babies really are putting the mummys through their paces! Ive never known so many false labours! Hope things pick up for both ladies again xxx


----------



## Wiggler

We need more May babies!! Hope things pick up for everyone soon!

Heyy - don't underestimate my broodiness, if I wasn't sore down there and OH wasn't ill I would be pouncing him right now to make another one :rofl: I think the whole WTT 2013 is going to be soooooooo hard!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: why wait then?? Get cracking on lolol No point healing then starting, might as well get it all over and done with :)


----------



## heyyady

luckyme225 said:


> Hopeful is getting tightening but not really painful anymore. Fingers crossed it picks up for her.

aww- I was really hoping this was it for her! 

My hubby just left for work, only to show up again 5 minutes later with a cup of coffee :coffee: for me! This is the second day in a row! :happydance: 
(Of course, I think it's cause I'm coming up on time when we can DTD again :blush: :lol:)


----------



## Psycow

Mummy - thanks for asking - I'm doing pretty well thanks! Can't believe my due date is literally around the corner now. I have a drs. appointment tomorrow morning, so hope to find out more. This waiting game is driving me nuts though - I just wish I knew when I was going to have this child of mine! *lol*. But I guess it's all worth it in the end =D and it's a good test for my patience. LOL. How are you doing?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wouldnt it be great if you could pee on a stick and it tell you when you'll be done cooking, like you can for finding out when you started lol

Heyy its not essential to wait 6 weeks is it? ;)


----------



## Psycow

New - LOL! yes that would be awesome! I'd even take it if it gave you a range, like within the next 4 days - LOL :)

Hey - it's 46F here today! WAY TOO COLD was in the 80's over the weekend - thankfully it doesn't look like the cold spell is going to last a long time.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Its cold and wet here too, wish we had the nice sunny days back so we can go for walks in the fresh air, George needs some sunlight for his skin its still a little yellowy! 

Hell the way my false starts were going Id have happily took a 1-2 weeks window :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

I think the worst part is not knowing when. If I had a date I think i would be OK with going overdue. It's just annoying to try and keep up with the house, straighten my hair, shave, and try to have everything in order because I have no idea when I'll go into labor.

Hey- that's sweet of him. Coffee always makes me happy.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Gosh yes, if I knew I was going to be 12 days over I wouldnt have minded all the aches and pains at 35 weeks+ as Id never have anticipated labour and would have got on with them lol


----------



## hopefulmama

Well i just got back from Target... figured i'd walk around to try to get things moving, i even ate the spiciest wings i could get my hands on and some wasabi slaw on the side at lunch beforehand.. nothing. Just lots of tightening and randoms contractions..will be having lots of sex later to see if that does anything, pretty sure its a hoax.

At least i know if nothing happens, by monday baby will be here.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh Hopeful your little man is really making you wait! Least you know you'll be going into labour by the end of the week no matter what xx


----------



## hopefulmama

Even the staff at target chimed in, all the ladies at register were like "those damn boys are so stubborn and make you fattter than girls do!"


----------



## Psycow

LOL New and yeah, so true Lucky!


----------



## luckyme225

I've been taking my depression out on my freezer supply of otter pops. I've eaten probably around 10 today.


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- i never knew the name of those things.. i love the blue flavor, haven't had them since i was a kid. I love these popsicles.. the mango flavor is out of this world. 

https://www.breyers.com/products/Pure-Fruit-Bars/Pomegranate-Blends.aspx


----------



## hopefulmama

I got a vanilla bean frapuccino and the lady totally did the shittiest job ever making it. What a let down, thats y i hate going the starbucks in targets, the people r grade a idiots.


----------



## luckyme225

Those look good. Otter pops are delicious and my husband and I enjoy them haha. 

What I really want is this. Don't suppose any May mommies live in Vermont and want to ship it to me.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...m=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1024&bih=466


----------



## hopefulmama

you're burning my eyes with lust! I want a bunch of ice cream, though i've never been a sprinkle person. could you imagine having 14k calories? thats nuts. I'm still craving brownies!

have u watched 'mob wives' on vh1 yet?


----------



## hopefulmama

OMG the most painful contraction i've ever had just happened. felt like someone had just lit my lower back and butt on fire


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful:hugs: I really hope this is it for you now, the teasing must be awful!

Lucky, OMG that looks awesome!

Psycow, good luck with the appointment:hugs: I'm doing great just tired and hungry:haha:

I believe you need to wait a week before dtd :rofl: pretty sure thats what hubby said:haha:


----------



## heyyady

new_to_ttc said:


> Heyy its not essential to wait 6 weeks is it? ;)

no, but as my dumb ass decided to vacuum the house at 3 weeks post op and partially opened my suture... :dohh: kinda have to wait til we get the all clear at my 6 week check!
:happydance::blush::happydance: it's been MONTHS and Hubby's not going to know what hit him! :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful- Haven't watched it but saw it listed when I was flipping channels. Is it something good to waste time with?

Mummy- I know... I saw it on some food special and I've wanted to try it since. Of course I would have to split it with a bunch of people but I'm sure it would be the best ice cream I've ever had.

Hey- hope it's not much longer until you're cleared for sexy time!!


----------



## 24/7

Spans waters have broken and she has gone off to hospital now!! Come on baby!! :D

Sam up for his feed, and when I went to get him up wee had soaked him, the blankets and sheet, do all now changed, Sam fed and waiting for him to fall back to sleep, zzz!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh good luck Span!! Hopeful did the contractions continue??

Arghhh George woke at 3am with tummy cramp and has only just fallen asleep! I dont understand why its only at night he struggles with the tummy pain, during the day his wind breaks up nicely and he is so content, then at night he just cant get anything thing out and its so horrible to see him screaming and straining and nothing helping :( Seeing MW today so will ask her for some advice. He is now sat in his swing for the first time with lullabies playing and he has fallen asleep!! I should probably sleep too but I have ironing and breakfast dishes to do before a visitor at 10am. Awwww he is squirming in his sleep, he really isnt comfortable poor little man!


----------



## span

Megan Ruth is here and we're in love! Posted more on my journal. Speedy labour in the end!


----------



## wild2011

not a happy bunny here, had mw out last night, mother and out of hours gp, hurrendous problems with the piles, needed some help :blush: really dont go there it was traumatic to say the least, was having contractions that fizzled out, very very very tired so wont be on muhc today 


gl span xxxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: wild!! Hope you manage some rest today hun, yesterday you painted an awful picture of those piles, I really hope you go into labour soon and get the relief you clearly need!

Huge congratulations Span :) Wow really was quick you're back on line in no time :) Glad you are both well! How did you feel being told you had a little girl? I bet it has been a very long wait :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Huge confrats span!!!

Aww wild, I hope you manage to have a good rest today hun :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

New- no they didn't they stopped when i took a bath. 

All you new moms, how are you dealing with the postpartum sweating? 

Span- congrats!

Lucky- I find it pretty amusing, i'm rarely shocked by anything but some of the stuff that these women say and or how they speak to each other is shocking and funny, needless to say they're rough around the edges. Its funny because they all live on staten island which is a borough of nyc but its like a whole different state.. it's nothing like Manhattan, i've never even been to staten island, its sorta plagued and known as stinky island and the people there are very rough and street. I got my hubby watching it. The new real housewives of NJ is pretty good too.


----------



## 24/7

I have been cold without my bump, not hot hopeful.... xx


----------



## hopefulmama

24- yea but from all the hormones its pretty normal to have lots of sweating... were you more hot or cold during pregnancy?


----------



## mummy3

Big congrats span!:happydance: 

Wild:hugs:

Hopeful, this staten island place sounds interesting lol. I never really got the sweating so much this time, impressive considering I'm in arizona atm:wacko: It was awful after the c-section but passed after a couple of weeks.


----------



## 24/7

I was boiling hot through pregnancy, but now cold.... No sweating, just the worlds largest pees!! All the fluid I was carrying is disappearing though, I have lost so much right and look really boney?! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry I didn't get a chance to stop by yesterday. 

Our little peanut was born via c section yesterday. Everything went smoothly and we are loving every minute of this. He's a very content little guy and has seemed to latch on well. He has dark, wavy hair and grayish blue eyes (at least for now). I will be in the hospital until Friday so won't be able to post pics til I'm home. One fb friend was able to add the pic to my journal though so you can scroll back a few pages to see him. 

Luke Gregory, 7lbs.13oz., 19", 5-17-11, 8:28 am. :cloud9:
The section was a good call. He was not in any position for delivery and the dr said he was prob not going to fit in my pelvis.


----------



## 24/7

Great to hear from you bizy, glad it went well!! Off to mosey at a picture now.... xx


----------



## Psycow

Congrats Bitzy and Span!


----------



## hopefulmama

bizy- thats great, congrats! how are you feeling after the c-section?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations Bizy!! Glad you're both doing well, hope you resting hun xx

Hopeful im not experiencing any sweating. I was hot during my pregnancy all the time, Im quite comfortable now but I am in a jumper where as in pregnancy anything more thn a vest top was a no no lol


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats Bizy!!


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats Bizy and Span!!!!

I decided I'm just going to sit on my butt today. This baby is not coming, I've tried it all, no point in trying things more and getting my hopes up for nothing. My only problem is I have no idea how I will pass the time waiting. I've ran out of things that need to be done but I'm stuck inside because Con didn't sleep much last night so he just wants to relax on the couch.


----------



## hopefulmama

I'm right there with you sitting on my ass doing nothing. Not much on tv in day time so just browsing on demand and cutting all the tags out of baby clothes. What has my life become?


----------



## luckyme225

It's only 8 in the morning here, I have a very long day ahead of me. I wont go to bed until 10:30. I just have to get through today and tomorrow and hubby will be off. I have an ultrasound and appointment Friday, so that will help fill up a chunk of my day. Wish I could waste my time with Connor but he's such a grump from his lack of sleep that he just wants to sit on the couch and not talk to me.


----------



## hopefulmama

Aww poor Connor! More so poor mommy! 
Yea that is a long day ahead of you... i'm home alone all day and wondering what i can do.. theres not much to do on computer so maybe i'll just rent movies all day. I'm really craving a steak, but thats not going to happen for lunch may have left over pizza and mozzarella sticks.

I've been having hard time breathing last couple days, like taking a deep breath, feels like i'm out of breath all the time and only way to get a deep breath is if i make myself take a big yawn, i don't know whats going on with my over the last 72 hours but i dont like it.


----------



## luckyme225

I always have shortness of breath when moving around. Makes me feel even bigger. I had pizza last night for dinner, so that made me happy lol. I was already asked what was for dinner tonight and I'm pretty sure the answer was something along the lines of kiss my ass. Of course my husband decides to start getting a cold when I'm due any time now. It would be one thing if it was full blown now but it's only just starting. Talk about perfect timing. Getting light headed... guess it's time to eat more calories.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ah you ladies derserve a day of not a lot! movie day sounds ideal :)


----------



## wild2011

congrats bizy, annd span yay a little girl huge congrats!

bizy, love ur name, its 1 of 2 names we have so far both agreed on, so i may well be having a Luke too, but sssssssssshhhhhhhhhh weve not told anyone yet lol x


----------



## hopefulmama

So i've just made super fudgey brownies... smells so good in house just waiting for them to be done.


----------



## Psycow

YUM! Sounds good Hopeful :)


----------



## luckyme225

F... I want some brownies!!!!! Sounds amazing with vanilla ice cream and hot fudge syrup.


----------



## hopefulmama

how is it possible i made super fudgy brownies and they came out cakey? i don't get it. I used same recipe as always cooked same amount of time yet they are completely different. I just wanted a chewy brown with a crispy top with some vanilla ice cream. now its like chocloate cake w/no frosting and icecream. assholes


----------



## luckyme225

Do you have any chocolate frosting on hand? I would layer some on top.


----------



## hopefulmama

HAHA i actually do, and vanilla too, in the door of my fridge i keep some for 'emergencies' aka late night spoonfuls.. i guess this a serious dessert emergency.


----------



## hopefulmama

It just sucks cuz u know when u have your heart set on something and u make it or get it and its not what you wanted.. still good just not what you wanted.


----------



## luckyme225

yeah I have some banana bread in the oven and I didn't have "one egg" so it will be interesting how it turns out haha. Sure it will be fine though. I really wanted sweets since I heard about your brownies and I have nothing awesome on hand for cookies or anything. I really love banana bread with some butter on it though. I'm really going to miss eating bad, enjoying every second of it now.


----------



## hopefulmama

Me and hubby are going off carbs but brown rice once baby is born cause i can't do it alone, so i made him all this food with me and i will make him starve with me... so this week is our carb overload, fries, pizza, pasta, bread etc... then DONE.. we specifically didn't buy more bread at store and we bought 3 lb of brown rice... i love banana bread, just don't like it with nuts.. sometimes when i make it i'll let some butter sit out for awhile and then sprinkle cinnamon and sugar and mash it up then put it in foil and put in fridge til bread is warm and it melts in... so yummy


----------



## luckyme225

I don't put nuts in when I make it. We will just be eating smarter and more boring. Our house will be stocked with almonds, fruit, yogurt, cottage cheese, whole grain pasta and brown rice. I'm sure dinner will be chicken (yawn) and brown rice on most nice. My husband couldn't be more excited, he is such a health nut and loves eating healthy/ working out. I'm totally bummed though but at least I have him to give me a good smack on the hand if I try falling off the bandwagon.


----------



## mummy3

Congrats Bizy:happydance:

No post baby diet here, I need all the calories going just to push my monster of a stroller :rofl: Man I want a fudge brownie! Only carrot cake here, Boo!


----------



## luckyme225

Yum, i want some carrot cake with cream cheese frosting.


----------



## Wiggler

Cake is a real luxury here, I don't really bother making/buying it often cos me and OH never get any, piggy porky eats it all :rofl: Eeek, just realised, this time next year I will have 2 of them stealing my sweets! :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama

I really love peppers and broccoli and grilled chicken and can live off them and also apples.. so as long as i pre cut them in the AM everyday and put them in ziploc to grab when i want a snack i'm good. Before pregnancy i ate about 800 calories MAX a day and maybe like 200-300 calories of wine 5 days a week... so id average between 800-1100 calories a day.. i really didn't eat a lot at all, i'd rather get the calories from wine vs food haha. I know i have to keep my calorie intake at like 1400-1600 when BFing but with healthy calories, and i will def be enjoying my white wine right when i get home from hospital. Its going to be food shock to go from being this glutenous pig back to healthy calorie counter. All worth it though. As long as i have one day a week where i eat one treat.

Mummy- i love carrot cake, not i want that!


----------



## luckyme225

I'll probably stay away from most veggies, except cucumbers and lettuce. Connor was a gas machine so I'm sure I'm going to have to watch what I eat with Liam too.


----------



## lisaf

yikes, you girls are making me crave sweets

hopeful - I didn't have any sweating.. I did have massive pees... but I was shocked by how much my feet/legs swelled .. way more than they did during the pregnancy. The swelling wouldn't go down either until I had DH start to massage my feet every night. Now I can almost fit my feet back into my flip-flops :dohh:
My feet did kind of sweat buckets when I walked around, but that seemed more related to the swelling etc.


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful,you need to aim for 1800 cals min when bfing. How do you survive on 800? Lol at the wine:haha: 

Lisa, Daniels pic is adorable:cloud9:


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- I haven't had any swelling on my feet at all during pregnancy except when i've worn heels and that didn't start till i was like 32 weeks. I don't think i'd be happy if i had massive swelling after birth in my legs or feet. 

Mummy- Your body gets used to it, i'm not really a very hungry person normally and i'd eat like a fat free yogurt and banana and blueberries around 1 pm then some veggies or salad around 5 and then i'd eat whatever i wanted at dinner because in NYC i'd go out every night for dinner and not until like after 9, so i just got in the cycle of doing that ... eating small portions 6x a day always made me gain weight.. this was only way i could keep weight same and it worked for me otherwise i'd always feel very full and bloated.. 
The days i did pilates i'd add some granola and extra serving of yogurt in the morning.


----------



## hopefulmama

mummy- also i spoke to my nutritionist/trainer about the calorie intake during bfing and he said thats a recommendation and doesn't work for everyone and isn't the rule, just like how they say you should have 1200-1500 calories a day for a woman regularly to maintain weight...


----------



## mummy3

I always thought it was 1500-1800 to maintain and anything less than 1200was starvation?! I live off around 3000 atm so am probably out the loop :rofl: You did have a great figure though so must've been working! Watch out with bfing that you dont loose too much, its very easy for it to fall off very quickly, esp with first babies. 

Whats NYC like hun, Ive always wanted to go!


----------



## Soph22

Oh I love the sound of weight falling off quickly! I lost almost 20 lbs in the first week, but I've pretty much stalled out since then.


----------



## lisaf

I did lose 14lbs just from giving birth, lol!! I'd love to lose more through BFing.. its hard to find time to eat much though and dealing with some post-partum depression makes it hard to want to eat.

and hopeful - I HATE the swelling.. it feels really really gross and sucks.. I never had it bad during the pregnancy but all the nurses just told me it was normal after birth. Get on those foot massages early if you can! I have DH rub my feet, squeezing the puffy parts up towards my ankle.. Its made a big difference.


----------



## Soph22

Lisa- I had CRAZY bad swelling in my feet. So much so that I swear it sprained or broke some of the little bones in my foot, it still hurts! 
The good news is the swelling is pretty much gone by now, 3 weeks post delivery. 

and I hear you on the having no time to eat due to bfing! It's almost 6 and I just had lunch!


----------



## hopefulmama

Mummy- Ahh NYC is amazing. Has amazing restaurants, shopping, very fashion forward and you're never bored cause there's always something to do. Only thing its not a city you can live in unless you have $$. I saw some of my friends who busted their asses working and still could barely make ends meet, its pretty expensive. I wouldn't want to live there if i wasn't financially stable and couldn't maintain the way I want to live. I miss it so much, i can't wait to go back at the end of the summer.

Lisa- My husband is horrible at massages, hates doing it cause his 'hands get tired' haha. my entire pregnancy he's maybe done it like 5 times max. Do you think you have PPD? Did your dr give you meds to start? My dr gave me meds already to start right after birth but i'm apprehensive to start the day after birth, i'd rather wait to see if it happens but i also don't want to be in a situation where i have to wait a week or more to kick in and i'm a mess.

Soph- to take off 1lb a week, for just a normal person, you have to eliminate 500 calories a day, thats with no exercise, if you are exercising and burning at least 250 calories, you only need to cut out 250 calories a day. 1lb of fat is 3500 calories so you can figure out how the numbers work for you, but with breastfeeding that method doesn't work.


----------



## luckyme225

I had massive swelling for 6 weeks postpartum. I had all kinds of problems postpartum last time though.

So my relaxing day of not worrying about getting baby out was a success. When hubby got home we ate dinner then went for a family walk. The walk was just to enjoy the day vs wanting to get contractions going so it was nice and relaxing. We came home and sat in the backyard while Connor played on his playset. Of course my husband got to enjoy a beer while I just got a glass of water lol. Hoping I can have a repeat of today when tomorrow comes. I really just want to keep my mind off of waiting for baby and dwelling over still being pregnant.


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful, yeah I heard its expensive, after living in San Diego which is also not cheap I'm liking living somewhere more affordable! Its right up there on my list of places to visit, just seems so awesome when you see it on the tv! That sucks about your friends, mustbe a horrible position to be in.

Glad you had such a good day lucky, naughty hubby teasing you with his beer lol


----------



## lisaf

hopeful - technically its normal to have mood swings, be moody, depressed etc during the first 2-3 weeks after birth. It only counts as PPD if it lasts longer than that or if you can't eat, sleep, or take care of yourself or the baby.
My doctors are aware of my history of depression and they are definitely keeping an eye on me (especially after the 2 hysterical breakdowns I had in the hospital). Its a tough call... I'd rather not take anything until I know its really PPD and not just normal stuff, you know?
I had a really rough time coming off my last antidepressants and am a little wary of taking them again (will insist on a different kind next time without the same withdrawal effects).


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping by quickly to say hi. I'm doing well. I definitely have a hard time getting up and helping with the baby, but the pain will get better by the time they send me home on Friday. OH has been great. He's changing the diapers, swaddling, helping me. All I have to do is cuddle, nurse, and pee! Loving my little guy so much. :cloud9:


----------



## Soph22

Congrats Bizy! Take it easy, c sections are no fun at first, but it will get better every day. Try and walk, wwhen you are able to of course.


----------



## lisaf

Congrats Bizy! so glad your OH is so helpful!!!


----------



## heyyady

I have issues with my feet. I can't handle closed shoes or people touching them and during the summer I sleep with ice packs on my feet because if they are hot at all I can't sleep and it makes me panic. After being on bed rest for almost 7 weeks and then having surgery I got so much swelling in my ankles and feet that I could feel the water sloshing when I walked. It literally made me vomit! Then it got worse! (Lisa- This was a part of the hysterics I had in the hospital- they wanted to do a psych eval! PM me if you ever want to talk!) They say walking makes the edema better, but I was unable to walk much due to the complications I had after surgery, so who knows :shrug: But here I am 5 weeks + after and my feet still swell at the end of the day if I do too much! BLEGH! :sick:

Bizy- Congrats Sweetie! 
Lisa- Daniel is sooo friggin cute!
Hopeful- you sound like a New Yorker ;) , in love with your city! 
Lucky- sounds so nice! I'm hoping for a nice family day tomorrow- we haven't really had one of those yet


----------



## miss_kitty

Only a few days to go.... Come on, baby!! x x


----------



## hopefulmama

Lisa- Well i'm glad that everyone is aware.. i understand what you're saying about waiting to know for sure.. that's the boat i'll be in... both my psychologist and ob think i should start right away do to my major anxiety and panic issues and because 5 yrs ago i was on antidepressants. I think you said you took ssri's or an ssnri and i know coming off of those can be hard, i can't take them because i just don't adjust to them and they make me crazy after like 1 or 2 day on them, so i can only take wellbutrin, only thing i'm responsive to. I hope you start to feel better and can forgo the meds... good luck with that.

How is it that i've heard of every postpartum issue except this swelling stuff.. its so hot here and i freak the minute anything is swollen on me and immediately think something serious is wrong with me. i guess better to know now.


----------



## luckyme225

Did not sleep last night. I don't know what my problem was but I kept having anxiety attacks over everything. I'm really surprised that I had such a horrible night after such a lovely day. All I can say is I am soooo happy we have an espresso machine on a day like today. Midwife and ultrasound visits tomorrow. I wish they were today so I could know what is going on and what the plan is.

Bizy- so happy things are going well and OH is being helpful. It's so nice to have help when you're trying to recover.

I hope you ladies are having a wonderful day. :flower:


----------



## Psycow

Lucky, sorry to hear that you had such a rough night. I hope you have a good day, and I bet you're excited about tomorrow :)


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- ugh that sucks you were having non stop anxiety all night, i tend to get them at night as well.. is connor being less bratty today? Hope so. Enjoy your coffee and feel better.

i'm fed up, i can barely do anything without feel like i just went to gym for 2 hours, everything is bringing me down physically. My mother in law gets in today and she tends to be a bit ehh snobby if you will and naggy and expects people to always look great.. i have no desire to put any effort into my hair, makeup or clothes today.. so i've given up and called my salon to go get my hair blown dry... i'm just in such a grumpy mood.I'm so lazy today i dont even want to drive to salon to get hair done.


----------



## 24/7

Its my one week start of labour anniversary and I can't stop crying - I want to do it all over again, it was just the most amazing experience ever. xx


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: can't wait til I'm home so I can add pics and follow the thread better. Hope you're all well! xx


----------



## luckyme225

Psycow- oh yeah, very much excited for this appointment. I just want to know what my placenta is up too. Hopefully not much longer for you!!

Hopeful- I'm surprised with my history that it was my first full fledged anxiety attack. Connor is being very well behaved today. He took a 2 hour nap yesterday so he is catching up on sleep. I know it sucks having to leave the house but you will feel so much better after getting your hair done. I make myself straighten my hair every 3 days so I can somewhat see the old version of me.

24/7 hope I enjoy labor as much as you did haha. Pretty sure I said there was NO WAY I would ever do it again. Of course I've forgotten how bad I thought it was because here I am.


----------



## hopefulmama

lucky- i blow dry my hair every 3/4 days but just the roots and top and its naturally straight so thats how it dries. But i hate how flat and straight it is cause i like volume and bounce or light wave, and i have such long hair and so much of it i can't handle the idea of sitting there with my head upside down blowing heat on my head and face then battling my hair with a round brush. Thats y i broke down and figured i'd rather spend the money on someone else doing it. I know i'll feel better when my hair looks good.. i just had it colored and cut the other day and felt way better when i left and everything was styled and dint have blonde roots anymore.
I'm glad connor is being good today, works well with your lack of sleep and irritablity.

24- wow i've never heard anyone who loved labor as much as you seem to. you're lucky you had that sort of experience. 

bizy- when do you get to go home?

Between pregnancy and the idea of labor, i've been filling my best friend in on every detail cause she wants to start tryng this summer and she knows what shes really getting into not the bs people feed you about how great it all is, she lives in tokyo so trying to find a dr who will do an epidural has been a mission for her. She wouldn't even start trying till she found one haha. She's a lot more cynical and opinionated than I am so i can only imagine how her attitude will be when she does get pregnancy she also cares a lot more about aesthetics and need to stay thin than me so i keep telling her to really consider this cause when she gained weight before from meds she went into this depression and then became obsessed with being thin again and needed help. It worries me.


----------



## hopefulmama

So this is what we did to the nursery... we just had that finished yesterday my phone isnt letting me take a pic of entire wall but you get the idea. Its totally not my style at all nor what i wanted, but i got so fed up i let hubby take over
 



Attached Files:







IMG00475-20110519-1205.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 24/7

I seriously loved labour, and just wish I could relive it. xx


----------



## 24/7

Nursery looks fab hopeful!! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

My labour this time was so much better and dare i say easier pmsl I remember telling myself to remember this and that about it, but its fading and just a blurry memory now lol

I got slight swelling end of pregnancy, but it has cleared up so fast and is all but gone now. 

Weighed myself today just out ot curiosity lol, and was chuffed to see another 4lb off, thats 24lb and George is just 1 week today and I feel amazing :) Spent a lovely day with OH today and George was awake all day but happy and cooing :) Still not winding well though!

Lucky glad you had a lovely day yesterday. Hopeful lovely nursery decor!


----------



## span

Blimey i hated labour! It was fine until the mw checked and swept my cervix but then it ramped up so much i begged for an epidural. I guess going from 3cm to fully dilated in an hour was the killer for me. The pushing would've been ok if it didn't last so long. Glad i managed it on gas and air in the end and I think if i hadn't torn i wouldn't have felt so bad afterwards.
Just waiting to be discharged from hospital - should be any minute.
Will try and do my birth story later on or tomorrow.

Megan is feeding great now after latching issues yesterday and overnight. Wasn't helped by a mw trying to shove my boob in her mouth even when she was screaming and i was crying. :growlmad:


----------



## meow951

Trying to catch up while i've got a spare minute!

Congratulations to all the ladies who have had their babies!


----------



## luckyme225

That looks similar to the one we were going to get. When we were TTC I knew I wanted green/ brown color scheme with some monkey decor. Love all the monkey stuff on etsy, used to spend hours looking at pictures. I let my husband pick the monkey decals in the end. I didn't get monkey bedding or anything because I prefer a more clean look. Just did a velour green crib sheet with a brown crib ruffle, even though it doesn't matter right now because the crib will be in our room for at least 6 months.

Hoping for shorter labor with baby out in a few pushes. Not sure that will happen if I have to be induced though, boo.


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful I really like the nursery decor, a littleboy will love it!

Hope all the ladies with anxiety/depression feel better soon:hugs:

Good luck tomorrow lucky, and yep cant go without coffee:thumbup:


----------



## ticktock

Hi haven't been in here for ages but been following thread :flower:

Had my little boy (was Team Yellow but I knew it was a boy!) on the 12th at 38wks +5 so a little early. Lawson Luke weighed in at 5lbs 13oz so a bit tiddly but he's eating well and doing well too.

I've been quite poorly after but starting to pick up now.

Congrats to everyone and good luck to those still waiting xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:wave: Hi ladies!!

If you plan to breastfeed, as a warning, treat and care for cracked and bleeding nipples immediately, do not let yourself get engorged, but drain as effectively as possible and watch closely for yucky symptoms. I was told I have double mastitis today. It sucks. I would not wish this on ANYONE!!


----------



## Psycow

Brandi, that sounds awful! I hope you will have some relief soon.:flower:


----------



## BizyBee

Ouch Brandi!

Hopeful, first thing I thought when I saw the pic thumbnail was that it wasn't what you originally planned. Although it's not what you wanted, I think it is really cute. 
I get to go home tomorrow. My incision looks good and everything is going well. 

Hope the ladies who are still waiting get to have their babies ASAP! xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

33 babies?! wow. congrats to everyone!

Ava has been super cranky the past few days. and today she's constipated :dohh: i gave her a little juice and water. hopefully that helps. she's been crying non-stop.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hey all don't seem to get time to come on these days, 
Livi's doing ok she lost alot of weght at her first weigh in so is being monitured she's a little jaundiced so they think that might be why she was too tired to finish a feed, not sleeping too well at night but we'll get there.
Congratulayions Bizy and all the other new mummy's shocked to see u still waiting Hopeful lots of love x


----------



## BizyBee

Luke has lost a good amount of weight too and he's a little dehydrated so they gave him some pedialyte (electrolyte solution) to help. It should make him hungrier, as I have found he's a very sleepy baby. We have to wake him up for every feeding and he falls asleep shortly after latching on. They aren't overly concerned but I feel a little bad that my full milk supply hasn't come in yet.


----------



## hopefulmama

bizy- ya since i didn't make my mind up soon enough i just told my husband to do whatever, and he likes that cutesy kid stuff, i dont. it's cute but not my thing, but at least its done. 
don't worry about your milk supply, sometimes it takes up to 2 weeks, i've been told by friend they got very down and right when they were about to give up it came in.


----------



## MimiUK

had my girl on 17th May .... 6lbs 1oz x 

love her soooooooooooooo much!


----------



## lisaf

congrats Mimi!

And Bizy - the sleepy newborn thing during feeds is totally normal.. sometimes its that they aren't getting enough food to have the energy to eat, but sometimes its just part of the process... I have a whole list of tricks to waking them up to feed if you're interested. Of course they eventually all stopped working for me :haha:
I'm pumping my milk and feeding it to Daniel in a bottle after nursing.. he STILL passes out during nursing.


----------



## Psycow

Lucky - how'd everything go today?


----------



## luckyme225

It went ok. Still only 2 cm dilated and 80% effaced. Im admitted at the hospital now though for PIH concerns. I'll be here until at least 2am. Hoping baby decides he wants to come.


----------



## heyyady

BnB has let me view for 2 days but won't let me post... here goes try number 56...

24- you are smokin something if LABOR is your favorite part! lol

Span- I had to tell a nurse to get her hands off my baby and my boob or I was going to lay her out! 

Hopeful- LOVE the monkeys! And may I suggest you stock up in flexible ice packs for the swelling and take all jewelry off pretty much now.

Lisa- my girls still fall asleep during BF a lot- they BF, and take EBM from a bottle AND get formula fed- our lactation consultant said she's never seen babies so well adjusted with such a mix up- when I asked how often other moms actually try all this she didn't have an answer. It's still my opinion that most of it is all in the attitude and approach you take. Babies adapt and it all turns out fine, just relax :)

33 babies?!?

Oh, and Lucky, I was induced with my 14 year old and only pushed twice ;)


----------



## heyyady

Omg! It friggin worked!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey- i haven't had any swelling in pregnancy, oddly enough.. just last few days i get hot feet at night... i bought these things called 'feme pads' which are just gel pads u put in freezer and use after birth.. well i've been using on my feet before bed and its like heaven. I'm sure with the incredible heat and humidity here i will look like i just rolled around in avocado(im allergic) after birth, especially since i'm being induced this weekend and i'll have the iv's pumping so much fluids in.
Hope you're feeling great and your babies are good!


----------



## Psycow

Hey Lucky - what are PIH concerns? If everything is not okay, will they be inducing you?


----------



## heyyady

hopeful- I'm allergic to avocado also and developed an allergy to latex and adhesive while I was in the hospital- this also crosses over to an elastic allergy. Apparently there is a common link between avocado and these things. Tell them ahead of time that you are allergic/sensitive to these things so that the will either not use them or limit your exposure to them. Part of my "healing" issues have been recovering from bleeding hives anywhere there was tape- including my entire abdomen and groin :/


----------



## MilosMommy7

mimi- congrats! 

looks like not much chatting going on lately. lol. i was thinking i was gonna come on here with pages to catch up on. but i guess the babies are keeping us busy. Ava's constipation was a little bit better today. i gave her some apple juice and water last night. she isnt pooping as often though. only once today and yesterday. but the poop was mushier today. which is a good sign :)


----------



## lisaf

I think all the chatting is over in the parents thread now.. I can't keep up with that one!


----------



## luckyme225

Psycow- PIH is pregnancy induced hypertension. They don't like my BP so pending induction if baby doesn't come on his own.

Hey- if only I could be so lucky, I pushed 4 1/2 hours with baby #1

They decided to discharge us early *woohoo* since baby was doing so good on the monitor. They figured it would be nice for me to sleep in my own bed. I have to go back for NST testing and every time I pee I have to pee in a hat now, which hubby then has to drive to the lab in 24 hours. I'm also on strict bed rest which really sucks considering I'm full term. She said I can't even take a long shower and that my husband will have to do everything, so he is officially on leave from work. Come on baby, mommy doesn't want to be on bed rest until the end, come on out!!!


----------



## wild2011

:hi:


----------



## Lucky777

Baby boy - Pierre Aiden born 17/05/2011 at 17h40 weighing 3.87kg


----------



## wild2011

congrats :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats to all the new mummies!!

Lucky, I hope your little guy decides to come soon!


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats new mommies

Wild- Haven't seen you around in forever, was wondering what happened to you!!!!

Haven't felt movement all night so i came downstairs for food/water. Hopefully raspberry filled powder doughnuts gets this little guy going.


----------



## wild2011

have been suffering with my bottom hun, still sat waiting patiently in line tho :rofl: x


----------



## Psycow

Lucky- glad u got to go home early. Only 2 more days!!! Sorry about the bed rest. I think my little guy will late, they havevset my induction for Friday. So I know he'll be here by next weekend. 

Hopeful - good luck on your induction. 

Wild - glad u r feeling better :)


----------



## Psycow

Wild- sorry I misread. I hope u get to feeling better soon!


----------



## span

Come on babies - some of you really are getting too comfortable in there! :baby:

I've got around to doing my birth story: https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/619835-megan-ruth-my-yellow-bump-turned-pink.html


----------



## wild2011

congrats span, really enjoyed ur birth story :hugs:

psycow thanks for the well wishes :hugs: and glad u have an induction date set, mine wont be for some time, homebirthers here get left longer, and strictly no sweeps either till 41 weeks. so hoping something gets moving within the next few days


----------



## span

Wild I realy hope you don't have to wait much longer - doesn't sound like you've been having an easy time of it! :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

hiya ladies :) 

Hope everyone is well :hugs: May is almost up, these last few blossoms will be along very soon xxxxx


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Hey can someone msg me the link for the new thread ta x


----------



## new_to_ttc

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/605673-mayhem-babies-may-2011-mummies-babies.html

there you go :) hope you're all well hun xxxx


----------



## luckyme225

I don't know New.... this May blossom seems quite comfortable in my tummy. If it weren't for probably getting induced for PIH worries I'm sure he would stay in until 42 weeks.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol this blossom was awfully comfy too, MW agreed in jest that actually without induction he may very well have waited for christmas :rofl: well worth the wait though hun!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

any news on hopeful, wasnt she due to be induced this weekend?


----------



## luckyme225

She goes in tonight 10pm east coast time. So happy she gets to meet her little guy.

You and I both did RLT and EPO and apparently all it did was make our babies comfortable. Though your labor was pretty short, so maybe I'll at least get that perk.


----------



## new_to_ttc

The EPO made my cervix extrememly soft, so as soon as the body actually went into labour dilation was quick and I had no cuts or tears, not sure if it was the EPO or luck but it was well welcomed lol As for RLT well I contracted for weeks with no progression lol 

Good luck to hopeful tonight!! Hope she doesnt have to wait too long to meet her little guy xxx


----------



## luckyme225

Yeah, I think the EPO did it's job. I've been thinned out for weeks. As for RLT we shall see once labor starts, I dilated 2 to a 10 in a hour last time but pushing time was 4 1/2 hours.


----------



## Hope83

Hi Ladies! My baby boy Liam was born on May 6th at 37w2d. 
Congratulations to all the new moms and good luck for all the new moms to be!
Xoxo


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow thats a long time pushing! I got to 10cm very fast from stalling at 6cm. Pushing was only 20 minutes, not sure if the suppliments helped there? I hope your pushing time is dramatically reduced!! I tried at first to keep my legs shut because it hurt, MW said that wasnt a productive way to get a baby out :rofl: so my advise is dont close your legs!

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## wild2011

this may blossom may eb here for some time :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Dont want to see any little blossoms slipping into June!! 

Hows the discomfort Wild?


----------



## luckyme225

Yes, no going into June!!! We need to figure out a way to con our babies out Wild.


----------



## Psycow

Any news on Hopeful? 
Lucky, Happy Due Date!!!!!!


----------



## mummy3

Congrats those that had their babies:flower:

Lucky, psycow yay for duedate:happydance: Any signs of those babies, we need more ladies across in parenting!

Hopeful:hugs: Cant wait for news on your little guy.

Wild, hope you're feeling better:hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Happy due date to you too Psycow!! We made it to the end, now give us our babies!!!!

Hopefuls induction got bumped to this morning, so hopefully a baby by tonight.

Mummy- no signs, unless grumpy is a sign lol. Not doing to well with strict bed rest, it's too boring. NST today I guess.


----------



## Psycow

Lol, yeah tell these babies Lucky! Lol. 

Mummy, I keep thinking I have signs. Lol. When I woke up this morning i had a decent contraction, and lost more of my mucus plug, but since then... Nothing! Hopefully things will pick up, may take one of my dogs for a walk :). 

How is everyone today?


----------



## wild2011

well today i gave birth to a 20lb poo, that dh has rightfully named hassan :rofl: no baby here, and dd tomoz, overdueness here i come x


----------



## luckyme225

Oh Wild you gave me my first smile of the day. These babies better be extra nice to us when they come out for making us wait so long. How late were you with your last two Wild?


----------



## mummy3

Wild :rofl: bet that feels better!

Psycow, hope the walk gets things going for you.

Lucky:hugs: bed rest sucks, must suck even more doing it at term:hugs:

Go hopeful:happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: congrats wild, I hope your poo baby didn't block the toilet :rofl:

Sending lots of labour dust to everyone :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks mummy, it just feels goofy that I'm not even aloud to get up and make food when I'm 40 weeks pregnant. I also think it's crazy that they expect you to lay on your side 24/7, there is no way. My body hurts after 30 minutes on one side from all the extra pregnancy weight. I would rather baby just come at this point.


----------



## hopefulmama

Bored at the hospital.. sitting around waiting for cervadil to do something.. probably wont have baby till late tonight or early morning.


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you don't have to wait for too long hun :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama

well i wont get the pitocin til 7 pm, so it will be awhile.


----------



## Wiggler

Hope everything is going well hopeful! :hugs:

Any baby signs ladies? x x x


----------



## Psycow

No signs for me


----------



## mummy3

Lucky, I absolutely hated being stuck on the side:hugs: Why wont they induce you being that you're 40 weeks?

hopeful, you'll be on pitocin now, hope its going well, looking forward to your birth announcement!

Psycow, fingers crossed for some signs:hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

At the hospital being induced since baby was having a bit of issues and my high bp. Fast delivery thoughts needed.


----------



## Psycow

Best of luck lucky, hoPe all goes well and quickly. Have u been induced before? If my boy is not here by 7am Friday, I'll be getting induced and I'm a little nervous about it. 

Now I wonder who will have their baby first, u or hopeful. Thinking of u both!


----------



## mummy3

Go lucky:happydance: I'm thinking a 1 push delivery for you!

Psycow, dont be nervous hun:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

good luck lucky and hopeful!!!


----------



## KimE

Hi guys :hi: hope you're all doing well and congrats on all the new babies :happydance: just to let you know that Oliver John arrived on 18th May (due 23rd May) weighing 6lb 13oz after (another) back to back sunny-side up labour where I supposedly wasn't in established labour (I knew I was) and they tried to send me home and he was born 16 minutes later! :shrug: He's beautiful and my DD (nearly 22 months) is smitten :cloud9: 

For all those who are still waiting for their babies labour :dust: xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh, hope everythign is going well Lucky!! Can't wait to hear your birth announcement!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thinking of you both Lucky and Hopeful, hope the inductions are well underway and get working quickly :hugs:

Psycow, nervous is an understatement about how I felt about my induction, I really was not coping in the days leading up to it, nor the day it started. However, it got things started and once I knew it had started I was so much more relaxed haha: well calm lol) and focused on getting the baby here. Its not ideal having to labour in hospital, but once it gets started it'll all soon be over and you'll have your little bundle. Hope things get moving before Friday for you hun, but how exciting must it be to know by the end of the weekend your little one will be here :)


----------



## Psycow

Mummy and new, thanks for the encouragement :). KimE congrats on your baby!


----------



## mummy3

Kim congrats:flower:

Any news on these babies?:happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

*drums fingers*

*taps foot*

OMG ladies my patience is wearing thin here... any tiny bundles arrived yet? ;)


----------



## BizyBee

Oh my goodness. I haven't posted in days! So sorry girls. Things have been a bit hectic this week with all of our visitors.

Can't believe Luke is a week old. Z and I are head over heels for this little guy. :cloud9: We can't get enough cuddles! Our first week was great. We had a pretty good experience in the hospital, even though I was in pain from the c section. Now, I am doing much better and I can even walk up and down the stairs a few times per day. I am only taking motrin and it is a bareable amount of discomfort. I am amazed at how much better I feel each day. Luke is doing great. He is generally a calm baby. He sleeps very well at night. We have to set a timer to wake him up every 2.5-3 hours for a feeding. At night, he always latches and falls asleep right after eating. During the day, he has been able to latch well about 75% of the time. The other times, he has worked himself into a tizzy and can't eat until we've taken him from the situation and calmed him down. This usually happens when he's over hungry (due to guests being here when due for a feeding) or has been awake for too long before eating. We've had to use a few tricks for those tough times: pouring a little formula over his lips while trying to latch, putting my finger on the roof of his mouth to calm him and then doing the old switcheroo, and we even had to give him a bottle of formula once. It's sad to watch him struggle, but I know he's ok the majority of the time and it'll get better with practice. 

Here are some pics of my handsome little man from his first week. the last one is a sneak peek from his photo session with my sister who is a photographer...
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 151.3 KB
Views: 5









6.jpg
File size: 172.3 KB
Views: 5









5.jpg
File size: 127 KB
Views: 5









7.jpg
File size: 138.5 KB
Views: 4









basket.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on all of the new babies.

Good luck Lucky and Hopeful! xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

awwww bizy he is adorable!!

Sounds like you both doing amazing, the time goes so fast huh! He will get the latch all the time soon enough hun, and I hope you're getting lots of rest and healing well xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Bizy - Awwww, he is soooooooooooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Psycow

Bitzy - awe he is beautiful! I love the photo by your sister! I can't wait to take photo's like that of my little guy, I'm a photographer too - but haven't practiced it much lately, and am looking forward to getting back into it ;). I'm glad to hear you're doing so well. 

LOl - New, my patience is being tested too! HA! I don't know how you did it - didn't you go 12 days over?


----------



## wild2011

happy due date to me, happy due daTe to me, happy dueeeeeeeee date to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. :rofl:

not sure how much longer ill be this churpy tho :haha:

lucky and hopeful lots of fast labour dust coming ur way, i want some back after though lol.

lucky, in answer to ur question mine have been 36 weeks dead on, due date spot on and edd+4. looks like this one will be even later :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

12 days yes :) Im sure I still hold the longest over due May Blossom record lol

Happy due date Wild hun xxx


----------



## wild2011

ty new :happydance: i hope i dont beat ur record, i couldbe left 14 days if he doesnt appear omg pls no lol x


----------



## mummy3

Awww Bizy, Luke is gorgeous, I love the pics. I think my fave is the one where he's in white and wide awake:cloud9: Glad you're healing well.

Wild, i really really did not think you would get to due date! Yay though lol:happydance: How you feeling?

Psycow, hope you're feeling ok?


----------



## wild2011

lol mummy thanks, i was sceptical, but now its come around im admeant ill go mega overdue. . bottom bit tender, but apart from that all ok, just anxious to meet him soon x


----------



## luckyme225

Quick update. Liam was born at 442am weighing 6 lbs 3 oz, 18 1/2 inches.


----------



## wild2011

:happydance: huge congrats hun hope ur both doing well! xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Happy due date Wild!!!! Now hurry up and pop that boy out!!! 

Lucky - Huge congrats hun!!!


----------



## wild2011

cant promise when but definately intend on popping him out :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Big congrats lucky, what a lovely weight. Hope everything went smoothly:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Lucky! 

Yay for more May Blossoms soon! I see lots of due dates approaching. :)


----------



## Wiggler

Wild - Tell him there is lots of pretty girl babies that are waiting to his pic :haha:


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

awww huge congratulations Lucky :) cant wait to see a picture of baby Liam! Hope you both well!

wild I have to say I thought the same as mummy, never expected you to reach this point lol... for your sake hope you dont go 14 days over, 12 was bad enough lol

George is bright eyed and wide awake, he is making the most cutest faces I have ever seen :cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

aww :cloud9: stop it woman u making me want 1, ne one would think i was heavily pregnant or something :rofl: i dont think anyone is as shocked as my mw :rofl: x


----------



## Wiggler

My MW asked before she discharged me and Bethany when she would see me next, I really wanted to say "in a few months" OMFG I am so broody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: behave already woman! :lol: dont forget though hun, by the time u have another dylan will be in nursery or reception, its hard graft with school runs /pregnancy and little babba's i had slightly smaller gap than between dylan and bethany, but waited to conceive sienna till leial was already in nursery so i had some me/baby time. xx


----------



## Soph22

Congrats Lucky!

Bizy, he is adorable!

I can't even think of having another baby yet. I love my little guy sooo much, but dealing w/ another one too? I don't think I could handle it.


----------



## Wiggler

Ideally I would like a 3 year age gap this time, but it depends how long I can stay strong :haha:

As long as I can lose weight, stregnthen my pelvis and have some money saved beforehand I'm happy :)


----------



## wild2011

3 yrs is what we had, it was perfect, sienna is 2 and almost 2 months, but its only her i have to worry about now during the day the others are in full time school and help alot when home, xx


----------



## 24/7

We have said two or three, but tomorrow sounds good to me!!

When we visited the birthing centre today they asked when I'd be back, poor OH!! :rofl: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Whatever age the kids are though I am so worried about how my pelvis will be next time. I am going to work my arse off to stregnthen my pelvis and all the muscles in that area, I already know school runs are going to be a bitch and kill me, but I may as well do everything that I can now to lessen the pain.

The thing that sucks is right now we live a 2 minute walk away from the primary school, its looking more and more likely we will move in the next year or so and the chances are we won't be this close to a school at all :(


----------



## Wiggler

24/7 - poor OH? He'll have great fun making your next bubs, he can't complain :haha: x x x


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: @ u 2. 

wiggler, were 30 mins each way to nearest school, it really hits home when ones in nursery cos then it goes from 2 school runs a day to 3 for me, so not looking forward to sienna starting. :haha:


----------



## 24/7

We fell pregnant with Sam on MY second month of TTC, so think he will need some practice this time as he didn't get much action when he was NTNP before. :rofl: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

oooo i spoke to my mw about sterilisation, i have 30 points, i need 31 to get it, she recons i could get a gp to refer me with my molar pregnancy and the high risk pregnancies!!


----------



## wild2011

:grr: dont u hate it being a points system new, its like waiting on a housing lst system ffs.


----------



## Wiggler

Naughty new!!! You need to make a little sister for your boys!!! :haha:

I fell pregnant with Dylan 6 weeks after me and OH got together (we was silly and didn't use protection, but I wouldn't change it for the world) and then with Bethany 4 weeks (my first ov) after the implanon was removed, if I follow the same pattern my poor OH won't get much fun from TTC


----------



## wild2011

:rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

yeah, but i'd hate it more if i wasnt so close to 31 points! now i need to have serious tlk with OH its a bit final like lol


----------



## wild2011

lol. im done, and sick of friends saying u'll have 1 more, urm no i wont lol. :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

new - you make gorgeous children, you need to have a gorgeous girl baby!! Join the WTT 2013 list :)

Wild - don't think you're off the hook either, your down for TTC quads in 2013


----------



## wild2011

:grr: no thankyou! i may still be carrying sprout then :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ahhh but I make boys not girls lol and my eldest is 8!!! lol Im crazy enough starting again now, never mind once he starts hitting adolescents lol I know OH wants a little girl, but I really think we are both done on the baby making front lol


----------



## Wiggler

Aww, you are both spoilsports, it's ok, when the rest of us May mummies are breeding again you'll get broody


----------



## 24/7

New, wild.... Just admit it. :D xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

nooo we'll kick our feet up and giggle at your swollen ankles and bad ass MS and tell you repeatidly .. 'told you so' lol


----------



## wild2011

nope nope nope, i dont want to drive a mini bus, and i want to be able to work sane hours to provide for them. :rofl: ill just cheer u all on from the side lines :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Spoil sports. :p xx


----------



## wild2011

when ur all popping out number 4, ill be asking u if u want another. :rofl:


----------



## new_to_ttc

no way am i getting to number 4 lol Although when I had Joshua I said no more, not ever blah blah, 8 years later I start again pmsl.. lets hope the gp gives me an extra point lol


----------



## 24/7

Definately no number four here!! :o xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

wild, when BFing, when the contraction type pain stops during feeds does that mean you are burning less calories? Can I reduce the amount I eat now?


----------



## Wiggler

MS? I don't get MS :rofl: I'll moan about the cankles though


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: famous last words you just set yourself up for 3 trimesters of MS lolol


----------



## Wiggler

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :cry:


----------



## Psycow

Happy due date wild! 
Mummy, thanks I am still feeling pretty good :). Went to Lowes earlier today to order blinds, and 3 people were like oh my gosh when are you due? So I politely respond with yesterday, and they are suddenly like, looks like you are about ready to pop. It makes me chuckle a little :). I hope u r having a wonderful day :)


----------



## Psycow

Lucky, huge congrats! I hope u and Liam are both doing well.


----------



## mummy3

Psycow, lol must be very funny to watch peoples faces when you tell them that! I'm good, its very hot here though and I've had to go out twice walking in it.

New, wild, go on put yourselfs on the list:haha:


----------



## hopefulmama

Baby was born @ 11 49 AM via c-section because of how petite I am and his size plus I quit dilating @ 5 inches. He was 8lb 12 oz, and the first time they put him on boob he latched perfect and has fed 6 times since on my boob, no pain or problem. C-section sucked and I'm sore and crampy, plus exhausted.


----------



## heyyady

Congrats Hopeful! Wow! 8lbs 12oz! No wonder you were uncomfortable!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Screw having number 4! I'll make damn sure there is no number four going into or coming out of my vajayjay EVER!!!


----------



## mummy3

Oh wow! Congrats hopeful, what a big boy! You did so well hun and it sounds like you are maing a great start:happydance: Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Psycow

Congrats hopeful! Sorry you ended up having a c-section, I wish you a speedy recovery. And it's great that BFing has started off so well for you.


----------



## lisaf

Congrats hopeful! Sorry about the c-section :( Big bummer, hope you heal fast!


----------



## Soph22

congrats hopeful and lucky!!


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats hopeful! x x x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations hopeful, sorry you need a c section, hope you feel well quickly. cant wait to see all the new babies :)

Does that just leave psycow and wild now??? come on ladies :) xxx


----------



## wild2011

ill be last i guarantee it :rofl:

new- im not sure on the eating less front with the bf, my supply was always rubbish and was constantly being told to up my fluids and calories, i spose u could reduce it a bit and ensure what ur eating is the right foods and drink lots and lots of water im sure George will let u know if what ur giving him isnt enough :haha: 

huge congrats hopeful, sorry u ended up with a c section, a big boy though! :) cant wait for pics, and wishing u a speedy recovery, great news re the bf tho xxx

had some promising spaced out contractions this morning which have cleared off again now :grr:


----------



## Psycow

New, looks like it. My induction is set for Friday and I have another dr. Appointment tomorrow morning, so we'll see what the doc has to say :)


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Hopeful! Sorry about the c section. I notice that it is increasingly less painful each morning. It's been a week and I'm already up and down stairs and almost back to normal. There's still some pain if I do too much, but it can't be much worse than someone who tore or had an episiotomy. Hope you heal quickly also.


----------



## 24/7

Wrong place... Baby brain!! xx


----------



## Angel3000

hi everyone long time no see, and yes Squishy is still hanging on :( wtg everyone who has had therir babies! yay! congrats! and big hugs


----------



## Canadianmom4

Quick update:

I haven't had a whole lot of time, but my little princess was born. She was originally due May 9th, but I had her 2 weeks early.

Ryleigh Heather was born on April 26th at 12:24am weighing 7lbs 11oz and measuring 20.5 inches long. My labour was about 2 hours from the time contractions started to the time she was born. All natural. She's a little doll.
 



Attached Files:







ryleighfirstpic.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4









ryleigh17.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4









ryleigh47.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats hun!!


----------



## wild2011

congrats canadianmom

angel wb hun and welcome to overdueness lol xxx


----------



## Canadianmom4

Thanks ladies. Last night, I got a nice 5 hour stretch and then another 3 hour. I wonder what the chances are that she will do it again tonight! *crosses fingers*


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Canadianmom!


----------



## BlessedTwice

Had my baby girl APril 20th she is now 5 weeks old. Was 3 weeks early


----------



## Canadianmom4

BlessedTwice said:


> Had my baby girl APril 20th she is now 5 weeks old. Was 3 weeks early

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Don't you just love those long stretches, Mom4? My little girl went 8pm to 5am the other night. LOVED IT!!!

It's 10:20pm now and she's been out since 6:00pm. Should probably take her cues and go to bed before she wakes.

Where in Canada are you?


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Blessedtwice!


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations to everyone who has had their babies!! xx


----------



## wild2011

ive been spewing my gutts up all morning, :cry: come on sprout though id love to keep u warm in there forever im done being sick x


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Hope bubs arrives soon Wild! xx


----------



## charlotteb24

Congrats to all the mummys/mommys who have had their beautiful babies! is anyone else still waiting? i'm getting so fed up now :( got sciatic pain in my legs and the bump the size of a beach ball! i'm almost certain just to spite me he is going to be a June baby! :(

Hope you are all keeping well and that your first few weeks of mummyhood have been really amazing xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wild and psycow are waiting hun! Hope none of you are waiting too long :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Wild :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## charlotteb24

aww new look at your 2 little men! makes your eldest son look even more grown up! congrats :)

glad i'm not the only one! not nice being at the end of the month lol!


----------



## Psycow

Awe Wild, I hope u get to feeling better and that your baby comes soon. I will be getting induced tomorrow! I'm really excited about meeting him, but at the same time pretty apprehensive about the labour!


----------



## luckyme225

Good luck tomorrow Psycow!!


----------



## Canadianmom4

BrandiCanucks said:


> Don't you just love those long stretches, Mom4? My little girl went 8pm to 5am the other night. LOVED IT!!!
> 
> It's 10:20pm now and she's been out since 6:00pm. Should probably take her cues and go to bed before she wakes.
> 
> Where in Canada are you?

I'm in London. I see you're in Ontario too. Where abouts?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks Charlotte, he is really being a great big brother :)

Hope you ladies arent waiting too much longer!

How you feeling today Wild hun?

Good luck with your induction today Psycow thinking of you and looking forward to updates xxx


----------



## JJay

sorry for the late update. my yellow bump turned pink on 20th may 2011. Rosie Mae was born at 1.11am weighing 8lb 8oz by emergancy section after 4 days of labour. she is worth every second of it.

good luck to all of those still waiting, see you all in the baby section soon x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Canadianmom4 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Don't you just love those long stretches, Mom4? My little girl went 8pm to 5am the other night. LOVED IT!!!
> 
> It's 10:20pm now and she's been out since 6:00pm. Should probably take her cues and go to bed before she wakes.
> 
> Where in Canada are you?
> 
> I'm in London. I see you're in Ontario too. Where abouts?Click to expand...

Brantford


----------



## wild2011

still very much pregnant :rofl: tomorrow ill be the most pregnant ever in 4 pregnancies :cry: little man ur just naughty :rofl:

suprisingly well today feel on top of the world and lots of energy


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Congrats to all the new mummy's happy due date Wild xxxx


----------



## wild2011

my due date was 4 days ago :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Hurry up sprout!! xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Get out Sprout, so your mommy can join us in the Mayhem thread instead!

I found a new part of breastfeeding that I hate: Cluster Feeds. My poor nipples need a rest! She`s been on now for 3 hours alternating sides.


----------



## wild2011

ouchie brandi, i remember the cluster feeding, ur poor nipples. x


----------



## hopefulmama

just wanted to say hi and wish all the overdue ladies luck! 

i am sleeping well, feeding well, and starting to feel better.. love my little man so much.. breast feeding is a full time job and when hes not asleep i just want to spend all the time i can with him. I got lucky and have a baby who has yet to cry but once when he was transitioning after circumcision. I got to go home a day early from hospital and its so much better to rest and not be bugged by people non stop.. 

Pics will come eventually, just haven't had any interest to play on my computer with my spare time. 

Good luck! and congrats!


----------



## Wiggler

Wild, its time to get the Dyson out and suck that little guy out of there!!!!

Hopeful - glad you are getting on well, can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## wild2011

sounds like everything is going great for u hopeful, look forward to pics wen u get round to it.

no dyson here wiggler it'll be my vax mach 7, and its got 6 yrs guarantee against no loss of suction- good job, i think well need it :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Wild- hope your little man makes an appearance soon.


----------



## heyyady

Hopeful- :hug: glad to hear it's going well <3 what did you name the little mite?


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey- his name is Roberto Sebastien.. I am having some weird issues with the c-section area, i never knew that parts of your lower abdomen lose sensation esp around the incision area. I was freaking out thinking something was wrong until i googled and found out it was normal and i may never get the sensation back in those areas. I am moving around well, unless i stay laying down for long periods of time then that initial 1st movement after a few hours is a bit difficult... my abdomen muscles are getting somewhat stronger again and i can handle a little laughing which is nice. Hope your girls are well!


----------



## heyyady

Awww- Love the name! It took a few weeks for me, but the sensation came back for the most part- I do have one small section in the middle of my belly where the skin feels kindof tingly, but that's it :)


----------



## luckyme225

Hopeful his name is so cute!


----------



## Psycow

Hi everyone. Quick update, Christopher was born on May 28th, at 00:16 am. Weighing 7 pounds and 7 ounces and 19 inches long. He is doing really well and I am doing better. Was induced at 9am, waters were broken in the early afternoon. Started pushing at 7pm, stopped pushing at 10:30pm and ended up having a c-section at 11:45pm.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Psycow!!


----------



## BizyBee

Glad you're moving around better Hopeful. Love the name. 

Congrats Psycow! 

Wild, hope you are giving birth right now!

Good luck to everyone still waiting for their bubs.


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats Psycow


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lovely name Hopeful, glad you're able to move around better now :)

Huge congratulations Psycow! Hope you are both doing great! 

Looking forward to pictures of these new little babies!

Wild, thinking of you hope your little man is planning on putting in his appearance soon! And the same for Charlotte :hugs: for you both xx


----------



## mummy3

Congrats psycow!!:happydance:

Hopeful, love your little mans name:cloud9: Cant wait to see pics! So glad you're getting sleep and feeding well.

Hope your los get here soon wild and charlotte

congrats jjay:flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

any updates from wild or charlotte???

thinking of you both xx


----------



## wild2011

nope NADA still very much pregnant, :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Wild, little sprout sure is stubborn!!! :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Hiya Wild! i was saying on parenting thread this morning, the speed you pop the babies out you wouldnt be awol this long if sprout was putting in an appearance! hope you had a nice weekend :) Hope the little fella gets a kick on, he is getting far too comfy in there lol Who'd have thought you were chasing the top spot for most over due!! We had sprout down to be out before most of the May babies lol


----------



## wild2011

:rofl: tell me about it, 

have sweep tomorrow morning, have just spent half hour on phone to midwife, im not taking my induction for now, will be monitored daily towards the end for a few days, give him a chance before opting to go in as id rather have him at home, mw and consultant in agreeance that as fast as i labor and that i dont opt for pain relief giving him a day or so more seems more realistic. but i will go in if he stays stubborn after sweeps lol x


----------



## luckyme225

Hope the sweep gets things going for you Wild!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh i really hope the sweep works for you hun! Hope the MW has some good news on your progression tomorrow xx


----------



## heyyady

wild- you ticker is funny but doesn't say how far along you are anymore... what is it now? 22 day over? 23? :rofl: good luck with your sweep :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Think sprout has set up camp pmsl - hope MW appt goes well today hun xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I know I never really post here but I am a may blossom and Braiden was born May 16th at 8:09am weighing 7lbs 20 inches long. I had an epi did not work really as the worst pain ive felt in my life happened. I had stiches in two places ugh. He is up to 7lbs 12oz now boobie baby and his big sister is in love with him.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0376.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0465.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0455.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## charlotteb24

new_to_ttc said:


> any updates from wild or charlotte???
> 
> thinking of you both xx

Hey hun,
still waiting i'm afraid! got the midwife tmrw afternoon, had probably the most promising signs today, few pieces of plug come away (tmi sorry!!) and what feel more like contractions on and off but with no pattern at all, like hours apart lol!

I REALLY hope the midwife does an internal tomorrow and possibly a sweep for me to try and get things moving. I'm worried she will say i have to wait till im 41 weeks but thats only 2 days away :cry:

Hope are you all doing?? xx


----------



## Psycow

Thanks everyone! We came home on Monday, the first night was really rough, but now ibthink we r all settling in and it helps that my milk has come in. So now after a feeding, our little boy crashes out for hours. His name is Christopher. We are well and totally in love with and in awe of our little boy. I hope to post a pic soon.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh charlotte hope your MW appt went well and she gave you your sweep!! 

Psycow looking forward to photos glad you're home and doing well :)

No updates from wild yet lol watching her FB page but nada lol.... we have a few stubborn little babies in here lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hence why Mayhems was the perfect name, lol!


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, hope these babies make an appearance soon!


----------



## new_to_ttc

*taps fingers*

gosh this waiting is hard work lol


----------



## BizyBee

Sure is New!


----------



## Angel3000

hey guys had Baby Harrison, he was born 27th May at 3:15am weighing at 8lbs 4 1/2oz after 15 hours of labour lol :D


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats hun!


----------



## Soph22

Congratulations, he's a cutie!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Angel!


----------



## MilosMommy7

angel- congrats! :flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations Angel he's gorgeous!

Come on Charlotte where's your news? Hope you're not still waiting xxxx


----------



## MikieC

Just to update that my baby boy Kai was born on 1st May 2011 weighing 8lbs.

Mikiec

x


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats hun! :flower:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Mikie!


----------



## miss_kitty

Hi all you May Blossoms! My little boy arrived 9 days overdue on 7th June (turns out my due date was 28th May, not 25th) after a highly successful sweep! His name is Brandon and he was 7lb exactly :) x x x


----------



## wild2011

congrats xx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Miss Kitty!


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats hun! x x x


----------



## mrsiggy

Sorry I haven't checked in! What a busy month! I had my little girl on May 21st! Hope you are all getting more sleep than us :)


----------

